# Lounge > General >  Post your latest purchase

## DJ Lazy

Post your latest purchases... 

Anything from a CD to Car Parts or hell even cars... 

If you buy something, share it with other beyonder's... It may be something that others don't know about that would like... 

I'll Start it off... 

Cheers.  :Smilie:  

Vinyl (aka Records):
Spacestorm - This is the Storm
Cosmic Gate - Different Concept (Part 1)
Konkrete - Law Unto Myself
Daniele Mondello & Express Viviana - Tetris Theme
Nick Denton & Paul King - Signum 
Spacehopper - What ya got 4 me
Ferry Corsten - Its Time
Silvercat ft. Shana Moon - Taste My Pussy

Computer Games:
Civilization 3 Gold Edition

DVD's:
Once Upon a Time in Mexico
Pirates of the Caribbean - The Curse of the Black Pearl
Pearl Harbor - 60th Anniversary Commemorative Edition


Your turn...  :Big Grin:  
Hopefully this thread will grow and hopefully not get lost in the beyond Archives.  :Smilie:

----------


## Ben

a Barcs Rootbeer and a Vietnamese Sub

----------


## ^SkylinE^

NEw windsheild, fiberglass, bondo, primer....... hahah soon paint and quarter panels. Once all the rust is gone new pain.


 :thumbs up:  
Im getting pretty excited! :Clap:

----------


## brandon

17 inch Konig helium's

----------


## Mckenzie

Ernie Ball Silhouette Special Electric Guitar Limited Edition

----------


## hjr

Energie Wind breaker.
much beer.
gas.

----------


## ecstasy_civic

Sony DVD video camera

Carl Zeiss lens? lol
201 model
Brand new

----------


## ecstasy_civic

another  :Big Grin: 

webcam pics :Guns:

----------


## hatetank

Tim Hortons XL coffee -- 2 cream, 1 sugar.

----------


## RX-7_TWINTURBO

2 genuine Mazda oil filters, 5 litres of castrol gtx 20w50 & one 6054 Sealed beam headlight

----------


## lam-boy

tank of gas.

----------


## SAiamNE

RX-7_TWINTURBO Sounds like my purchase hahaha

1 genuine Mazda oil filter and 5 litres of Castrol GTX 20w50. :Big Grin:

----------


## Chester

30 5 cent candies, sour straws and mike & ike from 7eleven

----------


## Shaolin

pair of adidas predators and an 03 600RR

----------


## finboy

> _Originally posted by ^SkylinE^_ 
> *NEw windsheild, fiberglass, bondo, primer....... hahah soon paint and quarter panels. Once all the rust is gone new pain.
> 
> 
>  
> Im getting pretty excited!*



that'll be  :Pimpin':   :thumbs up:  

new purchase: working turbo

----------


## Speed_Dreams

Valve cover gasket and 4 liters of Mobil1 10W30

and gas


new next weekend...lots of BEER!

----------


## max_boost

Dinner at Joey Tomatoes :thumbs up:

----------


## kiwi

pair of pants, a windbreaker, & a skirt! lol

----------


## 1badPT

3 bottles of red wine:

Khvanchkara - SWEET georgian red
Sola-Nero, Nero - Berryish Red
Chateau de la Gardine - Smooth Red

God I hope she likes red wine  :Shock:

----------


## PhenomSE

A pair of Hood Pins...Can of Khryon Spraypaint

----------


## A_3

12 Kokanee Gold's
Tank of Gas
Family Purchase... pool table  :Big Grin:

----------


## civicrider

body kit rfor me civic

----------


## ///M3

tickets to car show
large quizno's Santa Fe turkey omg mmm  :Drool:  
large everything pop

----------


## Strider

Canon S60

----------


## boy1_

every ac/dc cd available in canada(17 total i think)

----------


## JordanLotoski

milk...ohhh and chocolate milk

----------


## Chim

A hydraulic jack

And I cant figure the damn thing out, I already accidentally broke and exchanged one. So you close the valve and pump and it should go up right? (even tho it doesnt)

No laughing allowed  :Big Grin:

----------


## ///M3

try turning the valve the other way :Smilie:  you might be opeing it.
And are you sure your tighting the valve and not a nut or bolt? :Big Grin:

----------


## EK 2.0

Hopefully a turbo manifold this week... :Burn Out: 


And some Opa Calamari :Drool:

----------


## WGR4Pussies

o yes, please make sure you are to include your adress aswell, and what times you are away from home  :thumbs up:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:  

3/4 inch high speed steel drill bit
2 quarter pounder w/ cheese
100 24" zip ties
side snips
215/xx/xx tire from canadian tire


hahha, thats what I bought today, hahaha.

----------


## Davetronz

A 40 of scotch and a case of Kokanee

----------


## Kamen

Abit NF7-S motherboard
Athlon 2600+ processor
Geforce 5600XT 128mb ddr graphics card
512mb ddr400 ram

A pair of Oakley Juliet
um...

----------


## Zephyr

Sony Ericsson HBH-35 Bluetooh Headset

Naruto DVDs Episodes 1-82

----------


## D'z Nutz

Back to the Future Trilogy DVD set.

HELLO MCFLY!

----------


## Chim

> _Originally posted by ///M3_ 
> *try turning the valve the other way you might be opeing it.
> And are you sure your tighting the valve and not a nut or bolt?*



According to the manual to open or close the valve you just turn the handle, which makes sense because I've used other hydraulic jacks before. Maybe there's a second pressure release valve that I cant find

----------


## Skylinelover

Mistery Misty  :Drool:

----------


## Ekliptix

Comp Cam Hi-tech Valve Springs to match my Comp Stainless Steel Roller rockers.

Getting installed on Thursday, and then to the dyno/track.

----------


## EK 2.0

> _Originally posted by Ekliptix_ 
> *Comp Cam Hi-tech Valve Springs to match my Comp Stainless Steel Roller rockers.
> 
> Getting installed on Thursday, and then to the dyno/track.*




those are sweet, and leave it up to you to "pose" them for the pic... :Wink:

----------


## Ekliptix

Goodbye valve float I hope, hello 30 more whp and reving to 6100RPM.

----------


## euro_racer

bought a 98 honda civic, its a good tradeoff for a sunfire :Big Grin:

----------


## bigboom

my tanabe hyper medallion exhaust and dinner  :Smilie:

----------


## BebeAphrodite

clothes!  :Big Grin:

----------


## AznDragon2004

Cologne and clothes

----------


## Forcefed

Hmm, beer prolly

----------


## Marsh

Shoe Laces

----------


## Kobe

Iced Cappuccino MMMM

----------


## Ekliptix



----------


## girlRACER

Groceries from T&T Supermarket

----------


## Ajay

Mexicasa Fiesta from Parmount Chinook.......you know the one with the bag's of cheese  :Barf:

----------


## JAYMEZ

Shrek 1  :Big Grin:  , oh and a new digital camera

----------


## Sykes

Canon SD110 digital camera  :thumbs up:

----------


## Goldberg

Koni yellows

----------


## tulit

My powermac G5

woot

----------


## MM99lude

A new tire... stupid calgary pot holes.

----------


## 5.9 R/T

A/C condsenser and some R134 refrigerant.

Later this week, lots and lots of gas.

----------


## ZorroAMG

2 ties at Henry Singer today.

----------


## [GaGe]

a shirt from holt renfrew, pho, and bubble tea

----------


## OK_Computer

2 DVDs, The Pixies new one, which includes some live songs, music videos, a documentary about them, and some more.. then a Radiohead DVD, Meeting People is Easy, a film by Grant Lee about Radiohead on tour, both very cool. 

2 Tickets to the Champion's League games in Toronto, AS Roma vs. Celtic, FC Porto vs. Liverpool. Some players involved: Francesco Totti, Stepehn Gerrard, Michael Owen, Deco, Milan Baros, Christiano Panucci, gonna be awesome  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## fast95pony

A few million Liberal votes....




Oh,wait. Sorry that's what PAUL MARTIN just bought... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Dogg

Six Stella Artois,
2 cheap shirts at Randy River,
a Mars bar
and
a set of VW Dual Plug Heads for an air cooled VDub.
oh...and a bottle of Redlyne Diesel Catalyst for dad's Duramax.

----------


## Dogg

> _Originally posted by ZorroAMG_ 
> *2 ties at Henry Singer today.*



Like ties???
I particularily like to collect Jerry Garcia ties.

----------


## eb0i

> _Originally posted by fast95pony_ 
> *A few million Liberal votes....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh,wait. Sorry that's what PAUL MARTIN just bought...*



yeah no kidding eh  :thumbsdown:  

back on topic

1 assorted sub from varsity subs
1 coke

----------


## R-Audi

Clarion Headunit
Waiting list for FMIC (On list to purchase!!)

----------


## turboMiata

Cleaning Midget

http://forums.beyond.ca/showthread.p...threadid=50561

----------


## hockeybronx

Paid off a $172.00 traffic ticket today...

Had a great half watermelon, half coke slurpee from sev after that!

----------


## CKY

linkin park live in texas cd, magazines, swiss army fragence

----------


## ZorroAMG

> _Originally posted by Dogg_ 
> * 
> Like ties???
> I particularily like to collect Jerry Garcia ties.*



Not that much, they ummm...just seem to go well with the rest of the daily business attire I wear..LOL

Jerry Garcia?? WTF haha

----------


## Dogg

Gerry Garcia ...well, I am by no means a Deadhead, but he was a good artist. His ties are very interesting. 

Sorta like what Trent Reznor would create if he designed tie patterns.

----------


## habsfan

24 sleemans cream ale  :Drool:

----------


## lam-boy

yay just bought a slurpee

----------


## Idratherbsidewayz

> _Originally posted by habsfan_ 
> *24 sleemans cream ale *



24 kokanee's over here...

----------


## shadowz

Integra Type R

----------


## Strider

256mb 12x CF for $57 :Clap:  

and lunch

----------


## Dave P

Texas Mickey of Run
Texas Mickey of Vodka



Goo Canada DAY LONG GOO

----------


## brav85

Shoei RF-R White helmet
Joe Rocket Summer Riding Gloves
Too Cool Basic Motorcycle course

----------


## lam-boy

> _Originally posted by brav85_ 
> *Shoei RF-R White helmet
> Joe Rocket Summer Riding Gloves
> Too Cool Basic Motorcycle course*



nice purchases!!

----------


## /////AMG

Some Brazil Beer
Cuban Cigars
Iced Cappuccino
McDonalds Milkshake
Skittles

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by /////AMG_ 
> *Cuban Cigars*



where'd ya get these??  :Smilie: 




> *Iced Cappuccino, McDonalds Milkshake*



Kinda a odd combination....  :dunno:  

anyways.. my latest... 

2 Packs of Bubble Tape - 1 orig, 1 Sour Rasberry
2 Packs of Nerds
1 Reeses Peanut Butter Cups
1 Junior Mints  :Drool:  
$2 of 5cent candies
1 medium Coke Slurpee
1 Wendy's Spicy Chicken Sandwich
1 Pack of Wendy Chicken Strips w/ Southwest Chipotle Sauce. 

I know, I know.. I am a sugar fiend... 
 :Devil:   :Angel:   :ROFL!:

----------


## Ekliptix

2 Feel Pro valve cover gaskets.

----------


## Dope Dealer

> _Originally posted by tulit_ 
> *My powermac G5
> 
> woot*



How do you like that? I am looking to sell my PowerBook and maybe get a Power Mac G5 instead.

----------


## benyl

2005 WRX STi



I pick it up on Friday.

Also, 3 tickets to Quidam for my mom's birthday.

----------


## Skylinelover

^^ Nice ride.

----------


## EK 2.0

> _Originally posted by benyl_ 
> *2005 WRX STi
> 
> 
> 
> I pick it up on Friday.
> 
> Also, 3 tickets to Quidam for my mom's birthday.*




Congrats on the new car Bernard...looking so so sweet...Now I have to keep up with YOU :Burn Out:

----------


## tulit

> _Originally posted by Dope Dealer_ 
> * 
> 
> How do you like that? I am looking to sell my PowerBook and maybe get a Power Mac G5 instead.*




Sickness. I haven't even started to use this thing for what its capable of.
This is my first mac so Im still learning it a bit. Few minor glitches Im still working out, but all in all its been fairly reliable so far.


I will hopefully pickup a powerbook really soon as well to replace my pc laptop. Which one do you have? Maybe I would be interested in taking it off your hands.

I dread going into work everyday having to use Windows again  :Smilie:

----------


## lam-boy

> _Originally posted by benyl_ 
> *2005 WRX STi
> 
> 
> 
> I pick it up on Friday.
> 
> Also, 3 tickets to Quidam for my mom's birthday.*



did you purchase from subaru on mcleod?

a silver STI?

----------


## REFLUX

15gb iPod + accessories
bowl of pho before that

the bowl of pho brought me more satisfaction  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ekliptix

> _Originally posted by benyl_ 
> *2005 WRX STi
> 
> [img]http://www.subaru.com/images/shop/impreza/wrxstisedan/crystalgraymetallic.jpg[img]
> 
> I pick it up on Friday.
> 
> Also, 3 tickets to Quidam for my mom's birthday.*



 :Shock:  Wow! awesome car.  :Pimpin':

----------


## /////AMG

DJ Lazy

Got em from a friend who came back from Cuba. 

lol, I didn't have the Ice Cap & Milkshake together.

----------


## benyl

> _Originally posted by lam-boy_ 
> * 
> 
> did you purchase from subaru on mcleod?
> 
> a silver STI?*



Yep.

I got the crystal gray... it is basically a darker silver. I'll have pics tomorrow... 24 more hours!

----------


## lam-boy

> _Originally posted by benyl_ 
> * 
> 
> Yep.
> 
> I got the crystal gray... it is basically a darker silver. I'll have pics tomorrow... 24 more hours!*



hehe, I was sitting in that car and I got up then they put on a sold sign. 
Nice purchase!

----------


## benyl

haha, I saw you guys in there and the kid that was jumping around inside...

I told the sales guy, roll up the windows and lock the doors... get those deadbeats outta my car! :ROFL!:  :ROFL!:

----------


## lam-boy

> _Originally posted by benyl_ 
> *haha, I saw you guys in there and the kid that was jumping around inside...
> 
> I told the sales guy, roll up the windows and lock the doors... get those deadbeats outta my car!*



haha we took the wrx out for a spin. Nice pick up, really like the car.

I really like the Legacy it sa nice car, but doesn't compare to the STI!

----------


## talonboi

2.5" down pipe full exhaust system with a racing medallion tanabe muffler...

"3 spoon engines, t-66 turbos, and a motec exhaust system"

----------


## DJ Lazy

12 more records off Chemicalrecords.co.uk

-Marcos & Jk Walker [LTD PROMO] :: Night Finder [Outback Rmx] / [Solar Scape Rmx] 
-Unknown [LTD PROMO] :: Unknown (Faithless-We Come One Bootleg)
-Cloud Nine :: Transmission [G&M Project Mix] / [Jk Walker Rmx]
-Rocchound & Kaylab :: Time [Tech Mix] / [Us Mix]
-Marcos :: Red Bullet [Marcos Mix] / [Muzikman Mix] 
-Fast Floor :: Sirens Of Time [Uberdruck Rmx] / [Fast Floor 2003 Re Rub] 
-Klea :: Tic Toc [Magik Muzik Rmx] / [Goldpeople Extended Mix] / [Adam Dived Vocal Dub]
-Push :: Universal Nation 99 [Ferry Corsten Rmx] / [Oliver Lieb Rmx] 
-Mario Piu :: Roraima / Logic Guitar 
-Lee Haslam :: Music Is The Drug / You Serve 
-Members of Mayday :: 10 in 01 Remixed[Original-Paul Van Dyk Short-PVD Members Only]
-Marco V :: Simulated [Original Mix] / [Rmx]

Should arrive middle of next week...  :Big Grin:

----------


## DSM Power

Spider-Man the '67 Collection DVD set - it kicks ass!  :thumbs up:

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by DSM Power_ 
> *Spider-Man the '67 Collection DVD set - it kicks ass!  
> 
> *



 :Shock:   :I'd Hit it!:  
where'd you buy that?? :thumbs up:

----------


## finboy

headlight bucket

----------


## Chester

A new laptop  :Big Grin:  

-Intel Pentium 4 3.06GHz processor with Hyper-Threading Technology 
-512MB (2 x 256MB) 333MHz DDR SDRAM
-80GB EIDE hard drive (4200rpm)
-CD-RW/DVD-ROM combo drive
-17.0" WXGA+ WVA TFT (1440 x 900) display
-NVIDIA GeForce FX Go5600 graphics with 64MB DDR SDRAM (dedicated)
-Integrated 54g wireless LAN
-16-bit Sound Blaster® Pro-compatible audio
-Internal Harman/Kardon® speakers

9 pounds

GIGGIDY-GIGGIDY-GIGGIDY-OOOH RIGHTTT

----------


## crx62

a painted center console, and e-brake console,and tail lights for my crx

----------


## DJ Lazy

1 Ticket to Mystical 2 @ The Warehouse
1 Ticket to Johan Gielen @ Tantra Nightclub
1 Pair of Pants 
1 Shirt
1 1/4 Pounder w/ cheese
1 5ft Blacklight


I gotta stop spending so much damn money...  :Frown:

----------


## cujo_cjc

a plastic mugen lip for my integra
$200  :crazy nut:

----------


## lam-boy

bauer hockey skates (beyond hockey  :thumbs up:  )
a slurpee
tank of gas

----------


## A_3

two zoo day passes
two simulator ride passes  :thumbs up:   :thumbs up:  :ROFL!:  
tank of gas
2/6 of Tequila
Spiderman 2 movie ticket
12 inch Sub

----------


## DSM Power

> _Originally posted by DJ Lazy_ 
> * where'd you buy that??*



Futureslop, about $55.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Troy

ViS evo 8 CF hood
ground control coilovers
KYB AGX's
tenzo type R muffler
eurolight fogs
EVO 8 CF wing
hood pins

and a small ice cap from tim hortons  :Big Grin:

----------


## DSM Power

Lancer mods?  :dunno:

----------


## Troy

for my galant heh

----------


## blueripper6

Some rum and pure source.

items you stole while drunk:
A canadian flag off a duck, it was for a good cause some hottie made a shirt outta it  :Big Grin:  :Pimpin':  (it was one of those ones that are about as big as a computer screen. :Angel:

----------


## max_boost

I purchased $200 worth of chips in the Poker Room at ABS Casino and ended up trading it back in for $500 :Big Grin:

----------


## mwmhong

I got a NES-style Gameboy SP, it's neat-o!  :thumbs up:

----------


## three33

Bought my fiance a puppy she has wanted for so long. She's a beagle/cockerspaniel cross...named her Lily

----------


## ///M3

3 pairs of shorts
a hair cut
and subway turkey foot long.

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by max_boost_ 
> *I purchased $200 worth of chips in the Poker Room at ABS Casino and ended up trading it back in for $500*



Now that is a sweet purchase....  :thumbs up:

----------


## black_shadow_18

does it have to be my purchase, or can it be something VISA is buying for me  :dunno:  Cuz my AEM EMS is in my car, and that McChicken tasted pretty good  :Big Grin:

----------


## three.eighteen.

a new gibson les paul studio, chrome hardware/black finish

----------


## dogmaiwli

Beer Last Night, and a moolatte today "the beer lasted longer than the moolate, and tasted better, they seemed to be about the same price "fuk 3.50 for an ice cream cone in a cup"

----------


## bigboom

wtf is a moolatte?

----------


## Strider

> _Originally posted by bigboom_ 
> *wtf is a moolatte?*



i think it's DQ's rendition of a frozen blended coffee drink

----------


## DJ Lazy

1 Ticket to Dodgeball
1 LARGE soft beverage.  :Angel:

----------


## TomTom

a gold movado mens watch that i bought today

oh ya and some taco tuesday only at TacoTime

----------


## DJ Lazy

Groceries.... but too lazy to type them out...  :ROFL!:  

Nothing healthy is all I gotta say...  :Drool:

----------


## el_fefes

Pilsner Urquell, Cerveza el Sol, and some nachos...

----------


## DJ Lazy

7 more records...  :Angel:  

Unknown [LTD PROMO] :: Unknown [Airscape-Lesperanza / Balearic Bill-Destination Sunshine Bootleg]
Unknown (Prodigy-Smack My Bitch Up Vs Arome-Hands Up) :: Unknown [LTD PROMO] 
Anon [LTD TEST PRESSING] :: Volume One
Maddox & Roy :: My Authority [Original Mix] / [M&Rs La Triba Mix] 
Filterheadz :: Yimanya [Incl. Filterheadz Original / TDR Rmx] 
Lost Tribe :: Gamemaster (Remixes Part 1) [Matt Darey 2003 Rmx] / [Michael Woods Rmx]
A.S.Y.S :: No More Fucking Rock N Roll / Storm & Thunder 

*I post the names for the other Beyond DJ's*  :thumbs up:

----------


## spike98

Got the MP5 today!!!! :thumbs up:

----------


## Kamen

Whoa sweet!  :thumbs up:  

Bought a 19" LCD monitor with DVI yesterday  :Pimpin':

----------


## abyss

a few things in a plain brown box from victoriassecret.com.  :Wink:  shipped out yesterday.

----------


## azn_chopstikz

printing off the pics from V8less
a fcuk hat
pair of K Swiss shoes

and a lotta of other crap that i don't need

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by spike98_ 
> *Got the MP5 today!!!!*



wtf?? what do you need that for?? robbing a bank?? :Shock:

----------


## GQBalla

airsoft?

----------


## spike98

> _Originally posted by GQBalla_ 
> *airsoft?*




Sorry guys! I should have mentioned it before. It is in fact airsoft. I just got my 42mm red dot scope, silencer, tightbore barrel, and scope mount today!

Whoo hoo

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by spike98_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> Sorry guys! I should have mentioned it before. It is in fact airsoft. I just got my 42mm red dot scope, silencer, tightbore barrel, and scope mount today!
> 
> Whoo hoo*



Still sounds like you are up to no good...  :crazy nut:   :ROFL!:  

anyways.. i better stop jacking my own thread...  :Angel:  

My latER purchases that I will be making tonite/tomorrow will be Booze, Oregano, and lots of food for camping....  :Smilie:

----------


## DJ Lazy

3 DVDs:

Paycheck
The Bourne Identity
The Longest Day

PC Game:

Civilization: Conquests Expansion

1 pack of sour skittles

----------


## finboy

-cautorize cd
-fluid for my car
-pair of adidas to get me around till my car runs  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
-shirts
-Old school aftermarket tach out of a '73 datsun.

----------


## lam-boy

> _Originally posted by finboy_ 
> *-cautorize cd
> *



 :thumbs up:  
still working outside right now adam?

----------


## hyperwhite

> _Originally posted by D'z Nutz_ 
> *Back to the Future Trilogy DVD set.
> 
> HELLO MCFLY!*



Haha YES! greatet trilogy evar! i just got a canon digicam  :thumbs up:

----------


## Ben

haha

----------


## Idratherbsidewayz

Just bought me a Tanabe Race Spec Tuner Medallion.  :Big Grin: 

It was so shiny, I couldn't resist...

----------


## Ben

> _Originally posted by GQBalla_ 
> *airsoft?*



 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Cause everyone can afford a 23,000 dollar gun.

hell, last time I checked the going rate off the market without going through a dealer (illegal) was still 9 grand.

of course it's airsoft.

----------


## NickGT

Sony Trinitron 35" TV
JVC Reciever w/ 5 speakers + sub
Gas
ESPN Football 2K5 for Xbox
Gas
Gas
Gas

 :Burn Out:

----------


## R-Audi

EVO-MS FMIC!!!!

----------


## Zephyr

BMW F1 Williams Team Jacket :Big Grin:

----------


## T5_X

6 dry flies and 6 nymphs... waterton river and cottonwood creek tomorrow for brown trout  :thumbs up:

----------


## Kid_a

1992 Volkswagen gti
26 of Southern Comfort
26 of Sambuka (sp?)
mickey of root beer Shnapps
6 Stella, 6 Beck's, 6 Heineken, 4 Kilkenney


Yes, I have a 50 hour bus trip ahead of me  :Smilie:

----------


## Idratherbsidewayz

> _Originally posted by R-Audi_ 
> *EVO-MS FMIC!!!!*



Nice purchase Mark, whens it goin on?

----------


## XylathaneGTR

> _Originally posted by Kid_a_ 
> *
> 26 of Sambuka (sp?)
> 
> *



Ewwwww...i HATE sambucca. yucky.

Anyways, 2 Shirts from work
Last nights dinner at Da Guido
1 Bottle of Water, 1 Med drink from Subway
And today...2 Jones Fufu berry soda from husky.

----------


## finboy

heater hose, an axle, camera phone  :Pimpin':

----------


## Team_Mclaren

B&M short shift
5 zigen firball

hmmm, those were a week ago..

----------


## AznDragon2004

3 t-shirts
phat farm shoes
ipod

----------


## Dave P

Mischeif Destroy
Mischeif Invasion
Team Orange/Red Bull Pit Shirt
Renault F1 pit shirt
3 foot by 5 foot giant neon red bull bar sign

----------


## Dj_Stylz

> _Originally posted by Dave P_ 
> *Mischeif Destroy
> Mischeif Invasion*



Where did you buy the DVDS from?

----------


## Dave P

> _Originally posted by Dj_Stylz_ 
> * 
> 
> Where did you buy the DVDS from?*



ordered them off ebay. like 10 bucks a dvd.


they had them at best buy here in edmonton. 25 a dvd i think. but there out of stock

----------


## Zephyr

Dell 5150 inspiron laptop
50 Cent "Guess Who's Back?" album

----------


## badseed

Bought Bad Boys II for 10 bucks PV, killer deal

----------


## finboy

BOOST CONTROLER, WOOOT WOOOOT  :Burn Out:

----------


## That.Guy.S30

puma circat v's!!

----------


## Kamen

Speedfreaks 99 Honda Civic diecast
Autoart 1/64 rx8, 350z, STi, STi WRC, Evo WRC.

----------


## phat97yukon

:Big Grin:  89 toyota supra, with the targa  :thumbs up:

----------


## kiwi

birthday gifts, cards, & cakes!!!

There's so many birthdays in August! I have 3 different parties to attend this weekend!

----------


## Carlover325

1995 Ford Taurus SE ($700) & 1986 Chevrolet Celebrity($300).

I bought them both from a family friend, and they are both in great condition and drive like new.

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by DJ Lazy_ 
> *Hopefully this thread will grow and hopefully not get lost in the beyond Archives. *



D'oh.!! haha...

Globe Skate Shoes - Chet Thomas Pro Model

Records:
Filo & Peri - 1999/Radiate
Randy Katana - One Solid Wave (Original Mix//Sam Sharp Mix)
Ferry Corsten - Sweet Sorrow (Album Version//Thrillseekers Remix)
Oceanlab - Satellite (Markus Schulz Coldharbour Mix//Original Mix//Flipside Vocal)
Airscape - Sosei Pt. 2 (F&W Remix//Reeloop Remix)
Marco V - Combi:Nations Sampler [(Futureshock - Prides Paranioa (Marco V Remix)//Kay D.Smith & Mare Tall Pres. Passive Resistance - Praiseworthy Tunes (Hoipollo Mix)//Marco V - I Feel You (Thomas Datts 2v2 Mix)//Ashland - Clear (Charly May Remix)]
Tiesto - Traffic Picture Disc (Original Mix//DJ Montanas 12" Edit) <--Stupid Purchase... LOL
4 Strings - Turn It Around (Sandler Instrumental Mix//Sandler Vocal Mix)
Sasha/Emerson - Scorchio (Full length version//Emersons' Late Nite Dub)

and a Black UDG (Ultimate DJ Gear) Record Bag...

----------


## iceburns288

Uherm... lately I've bought:

SW: KOTOR
A bunch of Skittles

Hmm... I will go play some KOTOR now...

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by iceburns288_ 
> *Uherm... lately I've bought:
> 
> SW: KOTOR*




Starwars: Knight of the Old Republic... I got that... to bad it went all screwy on me half way into the game...  :Whipped:

----------


## iceburns288

It locks up A LOT. I love the PC game because you can save a lot... and you have to or risk losing your game to a crash. I haven't had one in a while though, it is running smoothly on my Dark side game, I don't think it's crashed yet... well, maybe once. But in 2 hours that's pretty good for this game. Still awesome, Dark is so much fun! :Big Grin:

----------


## DJ Lazy

McDonald Breakfast....  :Drool:  its been well over a year since I have had a McD's bacon and egg mcmuffin.... I was gonna get an Ice Cap aswell, but the line up at the Timmy's drive thru was pure MAdNeSs!!

----------


## badseed

Subway

----------


## finboy

CD's

Jay Z - black album
H.I.M. - Razorblade Romance

 :thumbs up:   :thumbs up:  for both

----------


## Paul

bought a Toshiba Projector. Now i need to buy a projection screen of 110 inches.  :Drool:  the ultimate theater in the build.

----------


## Rockski

box of drurex thin condoms, and some mc donalds french fries

on the 17th, a new car

----------


## ramminghard

1998 GMC Jimmy SLT.

Pair of Globe skate shoes.

----------


## saiyajin



----------


## abc1

mp3 player

----------


## three.eighteen.

1992 toyota tercel, some textbooks

----------


## ///M3

> _Originally posted by three.eighteen._ 
> *1992 toyota tercel, some textbooks*



you sold your bimmer and got a 92 tercel. :Shock:   :Cry:   :Cry:

----------


## legendboy

I just picked up a new Toshiba 42" widescreen and little sony 5.1 system  :thumbs up:

----------


## Hakkola

Gateway 700GR, Sharp LCD screen, and some new Parasuco jeans.

----------


## Kid_a

$2700 worth of stereo
crystal clear m3 style tails for mk2 golf

----------


## three.eighteen.

> _Originally posted by ///M3_ 
> * 
> 
> you sold your bimmer and got a 92 tercel.  *



no, i have 2 cars now :Clap:

----------


## turboMiata

> _Originally posted by legendboy_ 
> *I just picked up a new Toshiba 47&quot; widescreen and little sony 5.1 system  
> 
> 
> *



nice coffee table!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ajay

> _Originally posted by legendboy_ 
> *I just picked up a new Toshiba 47&quot; widescreen and little sony 5.1 system  
> 
> 
> *



How big is the room you have that Sony 5.1 system in? I have a 57" Toshiba and debating on whether I should buy a theater in a box or seperate components.

----------


## finboy

And Love Said No - Him
and a haircut, woot woot

----------


## nismodrifter

$500 of textbooks  :Frown:

----------


## SpeedStar

For school:
Digital vernier Caliper
Magnetic base and dial indicator
Extenable magnet pen thing
Socket holders

For me:
RS Limited Elite in gunmetal
Kuhmo 712 
Tuner nuts

From ebay:
Grip Video - Vol 5 & 6

----------


## SpeedStar

> _Originally posted by legendboy_ 
> *I just picked up a new Toshiba 47&quot; widescreen and little sony 5.1 system  
> 
> 
> *



Got that same system. Works great and doesn't have a crapload of cords. DTS sounds wicked on this system too.

Edit:
Just the Sony Hometheatre in a box. not the tv  :Frown:

----------


## eb0i

Star Wars Trilogy on DVD.

----------


## Dave P

Off Ebay: Trance Nation MOSCD34 mixed by ferry corsten
Ministry of Sound: The Annual Millenium Edition
 Ministry of Sound: The Annual 2004 DVD


Super Troopers, Gold Member, Animal House, Euro Trip

----------


## hexified

Armani Night Cologne  :Pimpin':

----------


## legendboy

:Pimpin':

----------


## hexified

its all about the pimp juice...  :ROFL!:

----------


## hulkhogan

PC headphones

----------


## aquamarine

A new cel-phone...

----------


## finboy

warped tour 2004 cd
GReddy boost guage

----------


## silky

Rolex Watch

----------


## iceburns288

Where did my post go? :dunno:  

Anyway, the things I bought last week:
Top Gear magazine
Family Guy Vol. 2 (SO AWESOME!)
Michael Moore's "Stupid White Men" (also a thumbs up, a great read)
16 gallons of Gatorade :Shock:  
And I got my dad's old cell phone  :Big Grin:

----------


## CivicDXR

When I was in Edmonton last week, I bought this set of Initial D diecast cars:



This week, I found the bigger versions:

----------


## saiyajin

^ yooo where did u get those bigger scale ones?

----------


## eb0i

I've seen them at wal-mart and toys R us.

----------


## saiyajin

ya rite? im there! hah  :thumbs up:

----------


## finboy

new frost plug for the motor  :Cry:   :Cry:   :Cry:

----------


## Benny

A couple cans of Red Bull.

----------


## africano

Complete Whiteline Suspension Package  :Drool:  


and a 12 pack of Pilsner

----------


## energie23

pocketbike :Smilie:

----------


## DJ Lazy

Starwars DVD collection 
Starwars - Battlefront (PC)
Pack of gum
Bottle of water

Just out of curiousity... is Battlefront a ONLINE game only?

----------


## MenteL

Engine mount
Electric Start Motor
Gas Tank
Shock Towers (front and back)
rims
Broken off the spur
One way bearing
glowplugs
14 tooth clutch bell

(it's for an r/c car)

----------


## eb0i

> _Originally posted by saiyajin_ 
> *ya rite? im there! hah *



i don't know if you don't belive me but the bigger die cast models ( i have the same ones) and I bought them from Toys R Us and have seen them at wal-mart for a few dollars cheaper but less selection.

----------


## saiyajin

how much were they? round 40?

----------


## lam-boy

some new wheels for the car!  :Burn Out:   :Burn Out:

----------


## R-Audi

CD: My Chemical Romance

VAG odb Diagnostic Tool

Canadian Securities Course Books

----------


## max_boost

Just got a wing and new headlights for the RSX :Big Grin:  
And got new front lip for the 330! :Clap:

----------


## CivicDXR

Well, it looks like I'm on an Initial D toy craze...

While on the hunt to finish my 1:24 Initial D die cast collection, I found some of the 1:64 versions, so I picked them up...



For everyones information, the 1:24 cars are $17.99, and the 1:64 cars are $4.99 at Toys-R-Us.

http://www.jadatoys.com/initialD124.html 

Still looking for the 1:24 Toyota Trueno AE86, and the 1:64 Toyota Trueno AE86 and Mitsubishshi EVOIII.

If anyone sees them or knows where I can get them for sure, please let me know...

----------


## finboy

> _Originally posted by CivicDXR_ 
> *Well, it looks like I'm on an Initial D toy craze...
> 
> While on the hunt to finish my 1:24 Initial D die cast collection, I found some of the 1:64 versions, so I picked them up...
> 
> 
> 
> For everyones information, the 1:24 cars are $17.99, and the 1:64 cars are $4.99 at Toys-R-Us.
> 
> ...



how common are the sil80, fc, and tofu machine in 1/24?

----------


## CivicDXR

> _Originally posted by finboy_ 
> * 
> 
> how common are the sil80, fc, and tofu machine in 1/24?*



The ones that Toys-R-Us stores look like they have lots of stock are the FC and R32, I can't find the AE86 anywhere. They don't make the Sil80 in a 1:24, at least not yet.

----------


## finboy

> _Originally posted by CivicDXR_ 
> * 
> 
> The ones that Toys-R-Us stores look like they have lots of stock are the FC and R32, I can't find the AE86 anywhere. They don't make the Sil80 in a 1:24, at least not yet.*



no sil80? weaksauce  :thumbsdown:

----------


## Dj_Stylz

Here CivicDXR 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...928835558&rd=1
Cheap also

----------


## eb0i

> _Originally posted by saiyajin_ 
> *how much were they? round 40?*



for the bigger models they were about 16-20, and for the smaller diecast they are 5.

----------


## Kamen

> _Originally posted by Dj_Stylz_ 
> *Here CivicDXR 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...35558&amp;rd=1
> Cheap also*



After shipping and conversion it's gonna be like $28. Better to just wait for more stock. Canada is usually 1-3 months behind I think...

----------


## finboy

new head gasket, frost plugs, paint for valve cover, etc.  :Bang Head:  

SNL, best of christopher walkens

----------


## ///M3

Chappelle's show Season one.
alpine 91 deck

----------


## infamous

hehe i just went out and bought 2 new ferrari's!!! 

here's the first one, a 355 spider!

----------


## infamous

and a brand new enzo!  :Shock:   :Drool:

----------


## CivicDXR

YAY!! I found the Initial D AE86 Trueno 1:24... well, actually 1-Bar, CycloneAWD, and Cocoabrova found it...

 :Clap:   :thumbs up:

----------


## Gondi Stylez

infamous where did u get those??? 

fuckin sick enzo!!

also how much?

----------


## Kamen

Oakley Chop Top 6.0 prescription glasses... :Smilie:

----------


## Ben

New Comp.

3ghz 1MBCache, 800FSB
1024mb PC3200DDR 400
SATA Drives
etc.

Just wanted something fast for my photo work, opens photshop CS in lss than 7 seconds.

----------


## kanjus_paki

hmmm a plastic jug to make juice from concentrate in, japanese food for lunch

----------


## Barking_Spidre

X-Men Legends for Xbox Kick ass game!
X-box wireless controller
New xbox headset  :thumbs up: 

Ben, How much was that comp and where'd you get it from?

----------


## Kid_a

16x9 Borbet Type A, painted centers (gunmetal

----------


## Fluidic

Nice computer Ben!!  :Pimpin':   :Pimpin':   :Pimpin':

----------


## roopi

4-Runner

Looks like a nice screen Ben.

----------


## Ben

haha, thanks gang.

Peiced it together the last few weeks because my parents needed a new computer, they got my old one and I built this.

Total pricetag is around 27-2800 bucks (the monitor being an expensive part.)

-Intel Pentium 4 3.00E GHz 800FSB w/ 1MB Cache, Hyper-Threading
-Asus P4P800 SE-UAY w/ DualDDR400, Audio, GigaBit LAN, SATA, AGP8X
-Asus Radeon 9800 XT 256MB DDR Video Card
-1024MB Kingson Dual Channel PC3200 DDR400 Ram
-Seagate 80GB Barracuda 7200.7 Serial ATA 8MB Cache
-Seagate 200GB Barracuda 7200.7 Serial ATA 8MB Cache
-LG 48x24x48x/16x CD-RW/DVD-ROM Combo Drive, Black (oem) w/ Nero (hasn't come in yet)
-LiteOn 16x8 DVD+/-RW Dual Layer Drive, Black (Retail) (hasn't come in yet)
-Aspire X-Dreamer II Case
-Samsung SyncMaster 19" LCD
-Windows XP Pro SP2
-Mouse/Keyboard/Speakers

Needed something that would run my photo programs decently well and not slow up in anything, and run rage2's HD movies no problem (which is does).



I also have a winamp visualization that allows you to set it as the wallpaper.

This is super intensive on CPU and such. Runs no problem, not jerky at all. I thought this was so cool.

see:
http://www.psylence.com/visualization.jpg

----------


## Ajay

Milton Friedman - Capitalism and Freedom

Needed it for a class....first time ever buying a book from Chapters has been more expensive than the UofC bookstore for me.

----------


## Kid_a

Bought a new laptop yesterday  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Compaq Presario R3000
AMD 64 3200+
1024mb RAM
60G HDD
64mb nVidia vid card
DVD burner
etc, etc, etc..

To go with it:

a bag, a wireless router, and some DVD-R

Very fun  :Big Grin:

----------


## mrblonde420

KSC M11A1
1000ml green gas
3000 .25 BB's

----------


## Kid_a

Oh and also:

The Clash London Calling 20th Anniversary edition, w/ extra CD and DVD

The Beatles First US Tour DVD (Which by the way is AWESOME!! Definately recommend picking this up)

Hard Day's Night DVD (The Beatles again)

----------


## Nicola18

40$ in Gas
Baby card for my sister at walmart
chicken caesar sub from Pita pit
Hot chocolat from the hospital vending machine

----------


## toyotaz23

Rjd2 - Deadringer
Unreal CD!

----------


## el_fefes

Queen's Greatest Hits - For a friend
The Hives - Veni Vidi Vicious

----------


## ///M3

pimpest computer iv ever seen. is it liquid cooled or somthing haha.

----------


## theken

$60 studs and nuts, $65 gasket  :thumbsdown:   :thumbsdown:

----------


## finboy

valve stem retair tool for my fuel rail

----------


## gpomp

some phones.

----------


## lint

04 Mazda 3 Sport GT  :Big Grin:

----------


## RickDaTuner

some frisk mints, a pack of Trojans and.. oh yeah 


YOUR MOM! :Pooosie:   :thumbs up:   :dunno:   :thumbsdown:  :tongue:

----------


## bookem

Panasonic A/V Control Receiver SA-XR25
Husky/CH fine finish paint gun

----------


## eb0i

hopefully a mini ipod  :Big Grin:

----------


## cityhunter2501

lulnch... pizza and minute maid orange juice

----------


## el_fefes

> _Originally posted by gpomp_ 
> *some phones.*



NICE!! how do you like the 6230?

----------


## Dave P

A case of redbull, 40 of skyy

----------


## QuasarCav

A laptop, some coco brooks and a can of icey cold Coca cola.

----------


## Gspotracer

20" LCD monitor :ROFL!:

----------


## gpomp

> _Originally posted by el_fefes_ 
> * 
> 
> NICE!! how do you like the 6230?*



 '
best of the bunch... by far

----------


## Kamen

Transformers BinalTech Silverstreak WRX...
Now I know why they are so expensive...so amazing  :thumbs up:

----------


## Benny

Airwalk snowboard boots.

----------


## finboy

fuel rail  :thumbsdown:

----------


## iceburns288

Slim Jim beef jerky, new cell phone battery and antenna

Some pink pants and shirt (for school project lol) :Pimpin':  

Oh yeah a Playstation 2 and Gran Turismo 3! :Big Grin:

----------


## GC84ever

Some gold rims for my scooby :Big Grin:

----------


## iceburns288

Noice! Pics!  :Burn Out:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Honda_Chick

a 94 civic and coil over dropped the car 4 inches looks good

----------


## Maxt

Hmm... Rmagic front bumper and dual headlight kit...
A ton of blue aluminium AN fittings
A mallory hyfire 6a ignition box
extra fuel pump
and a new van....max

----------


## CRXguy

except in blue


Tiger Woods 2005(PS2)
Canon I900D photo printer

----------


## DJ Lazy

"Holiday Special"

Xbox w/:
DVD Remote
Extra Controller
Amped 2 & Topspin Tennis (Double pack CD)
*seperate from the "Holiday Special":*
Links 2004 (Xbox)
R:Racing Evolution (Xbox)


Wendys Combo Meal
6pack of Donuts and X-Large Mocha

12 more records to add to my collection. :Smilie:

----------


## iceburns288

Pizza... which is very good and I will eat now! :Big Grin:

----------


## wanton007

My latest purchase:

ADR Vision Rims from our dear friend Will:

 

Steve

----------


## el_fefes

> _Originally posted by gpomp_ 
> * '
> best of the bunch... by far*



I think the phone it's awesome, too bad the screen is so small. I'm getting a 1GB MMC, to load it up with Simpsons episodes  :Big Grin:  .

----------


## aspbling

sum 41's new Cd and the best of Bob Marley.

----------


## kiwi

Pear & Mango gelatto  :Drool:

----------


## toyotaz23

- Platoon DVD
- Zoolander DVD
- Jimi Hendrix Live CD -> ($4.99!!!!)

----------


## marq-jt

2001 Acura integra se

----------


## el_fefes

Nintendo Controller Toque!!! :Big Grin:  Sorry about quality but pic was taken with cellphone.

----------


## iceburns288

Now THAT is a good purchase! :Big Grin:  

We need a gamer smiley lol

----------


## [email protected]

01 Acura MDX

----------


## Neil4Speed

> _Originally posted by iceburns288_ 
> *Where did my post go? 
> 
> Anyway, the things I bought last week:
> Top Gear magazine
> Family Guy Vol. 2 (SO AWESOME!)
> Michael Moore's &quot;Stupid White Men&quot; (also a thumbs up, a great read)
> 16 gallons of Gatorade 
> And I got my dad's old cell phone *



Top Gear, the best car magazine ever made.. ever.. lol

Family Guy is pretty god damn sweet too

----------


## el_fefes

> _Originally posted by iceburns288_ 
> *Now THAT is a good purchase! 
> 
> We need a gamer smiley lol*



Hehe I know! When I say this I just had to buy it.

----------


## DJ Lazy

Samsung X426 cellphone

just gotta wait for purlator(sp) to deliver :Frown:

----------


## DJ Lazy

^^^ got it today..

and also purchased a new Desktop PC from MDG Computers..  :Big Grin:  early christmas gift.. :thumbs up: 

EDIT:

PC:
Pentium 4, 3.0 GHz w/ 1MB Cache
Memory: 512MB DDR DIMM 400MHz 
ATI Radeon 9200 128MB Graphics card
160GB SATA HD
16X DVDR/RW
17" Flat Monitor

Should be ready tomorrow or tuesday.:tongue:

----------


## JordanLotoski

new house!!

----------


## DJ Lazy

Large French Vanilla 7-11 Coffee
2 - King Size Reese Peanut Butter Cups
1 - Tropical Fruit Skittles. :Drool:

----------


## EK 2.0

> _Originally posted by MIWYFSHOT_ 
> *new house!!*




congrats...


man we beyonders buy a lot of stuff...

----------


## XylathaneGTR

A MiniRoll "snak pack" of sushi at work, and JL Dresspants.

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by CycloneAWD_ 
> * 
> man we beyonders buy a lot of stuff...*



even if its only a coffee and chocolate bars??  :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:

----------


## gpomp

> _Originally posted by el_fefes_ 
> * 
> 
> I think the phone it's awesome, too bad the screen is so small. I'm getting a 1GB MMC, to load it up with Simpsons episodes  .*



hah, nice. i have a 512 that i can barely fill up.

----------


## NickGT

I bought a double car garage for the stang..... Oh with a house attached heh  :thumbs up: 

I'm so excited I can hardly wait for it to be built.  :Clap:

----------


## iceburns288

04 GMC Yukon XL... it's so much cooler than the 01 cuz it's got a pinstripe on the side (pics soon lol) and a DVD-TV thing that flips down from the roof. Great for long trips...

----------


## cujo_cjc

some kuhmo kw17 winter tires
i am now out $600 
they better be worth it! :crazy nut:

----------


## Ben

Last Purchase: A Coke

Last Major Purchase: A New Transmission.

----------


## GC84ever

> _Originally posted by GC84ever_ 
> *Some gold rims for my scooby*






> _Originally posted by iceburns288_ 
> *Noice! Pics!  *



Sorry iceburn for not responding sooner.
I don't have pics of the rims on my car but here is a pict of them on another.

I think they look hot on my black scooby.

----------


## CivicDXR

Added this to the stable of R/C car bodies...

I'm trying to replicate my civic as close as possible, but a bit of custom work will have to be done... this is what I've got so far...

Yesterday:


Today:


Gold wheels will be coming... more pics as I progress...

----------


## IntegraG2

looks good bro....

----------


## EK 2.0

Dixxer....thats PIMP man...

now I need to find a body for mine...

----------


## Dave P

MM greatest hits
House of 1000 corpses dvd

----------


## iceburns288

10.4" flip-down screen in the Yukon with DVD player. Watched Die Another Day on it and the quality seems pretty good! :Pimpin':

----------


## awd

- Hankook Auroras 205/55R16 Winter tires for the wrx.
- Another Xbox.

----------


## aquamarine

A hostess in a hostess bar.

----------


## eb0i

A 17" NEC MultiSync LCD Monitor  :Drool:

----------


## lude_grl

an icecap at 1 in the morning :p

----------


## iceburns288

GTA:SA!!!!! It kicks! :Big Grin:   :Drool:   :Drool:   :Drool:

----------


## R-Audi

OC season 1 today!

----------


## Dave P

Viva La Bam Season One
Wildboys Season One
The Oc Season One
Dawn of The Dead - Special Edition
Ali G - Season One 


A lot of dvd watching this weekend coming up

----------


## DJ Lazy

92 Prelude SR.... 

 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## DJ Lazy

Antari Fog Machine
Numark DXM06 DJ mixer.

----------


## finboy

crappy wannabe slurpee from mountroyal, worst $1.15 drink ever  :thumbsdown:

----------


## R-Audi

Forge 006 BPV
WOA Clutch
WOA flywheel insert
Slave Cylinder
Pilot Bearing
someone else's time (labor)

----------


## DJ Lazy

A shitload of wood to build my DJ booth :Big Grin:  
And some JVC monitor speakers for the DJ Booth

----------


## Rockski

a game cube, whoo, and a cherry pie from safeway, gonna be a good night

----------


## GTS Jeff

> _Originally posted by Rockski_ 
> *a game cube, whoo, and a cherry pie from safeway, gonna be a good night*



 man i thought u were eating rolled oats?

----------


## ex1z7

Major : Rack and pinion for my car
Minor : Pasta and some sauce, then blew a tire on the way home, damn stick popped it ..

----------


## PH1PH1

a few pair of abercrombie jeanz .. a few plain white tees .. i cant remember wa else :tongue:

----------


## EK 2.0

my white Beyond.Ca hoodie...


WOOT WOOT...

----------


## Team_Mclaren

- new door panels
- SRD shifter bushings kit

----------


## Rockski

> _Originally posted by GTS Jeff_ 
> * man i thought u were eating rolled oats?*



yea man, untill payday, and a dumbass at my work wagered some money my way... so i have food now, and good food, its sooo good, plus my incurence dropped

----------


## JAYMEZ

Just bought a case of 24 cokes at safeway. Good deal lol!

----------


## three.eighteen.

> _Originally posted by finboy_ 
> *crappy wannabe slurpee from mountroyal, worst $1.15 drink ever *



dude, all the food at mrc is a shitty knockoff of everything else, wycked kitchen is a disgusting timmies, the japanese place is like a shitty edo etc

----------


## EK 2.0

> _Originally posted by three.eighteen._ 
> * 
> 
> dude, all the food at mrc is a shitty knockoff of everything else, wycked kitchen is a disgusting timmies, the japanese place is like a shitty edo etc*




read: MRC is just a shitty knock-off of the U of C...lol...

----------


## Davetronz

Mortal Kombat Deception Special Edition (Xbox)
EA Sports NHL2005 (Xbox)
A tubesteak

----------


## badseed

Braveheart & Gladiator DVD's, 2 for $30 at HMV

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by FastDak318_ 
> *A tubesteak*



Whats that???

----------


## badseed

Tubesteak, as in "I wanna stick my tubesteak in your sister" (qoute from "Full Metal Jacket").

----------


## SI-vic

POG
its making a comeback baby!

----------


## ex1z7

Now the most recent purchase was a one way ticket to Canada  :Frown:  $1900, I feel so hosed  :Frown:

----------


## GTS Jeff

nothing too exciting..

----------


## NickGT

Philips DVP642 DVD/DivX Video player from memory express w00t  :Big Grin:

----------


## DJ Lazy

JVC RX-7042S Dolby Digital Receiver

----------


## el_fefes

Coffee to stay awake after calculus  :Sleep ZzZZ:

----------


## Davetronz

> _Originally posted by DJ Lazy_ 
> * 
> 
> Whats that???*







> _Originally posted by badseed_ 
> *Tubesteak, as in &quot;I wanna stick my tubesteak in your sister&quot; (qoute from &quot;Full Metal Jacket&quot.*



Hahahah
A "tubesteak" is a hotdog... lol

----------


## Ben

200GB Seagate 7200.7RPM SATA HDD

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by FastDak318_ 
> * 
> Hahahah
> A &quot;tubesteak&quot; is a hotdog... lol*



hahah thanks.

----------


## aquamarine

Book: An Integrated Course In Elementary Japanese
A girl to model for an upcoming airsoft calendar
An outfit for afforsaid girl
CD: beNNie K - Sunrise
DVD: Casshern (oh god folks, you need this movie)
DVD: Gettaway In Stockholm
DVD: Battle Royale
DVD: Battle Royale 2
Ramen at Takashihmaya
A plane ticket to Canada

----------


## DJ Lazy

6 cans of Spray paint for the DJ booth... and 38 feet of RCA cables to hook it all up to my computer for Live Broadcasts.

----------


## AznDragon2004

The O.C season 1 dvd  :Big Grin:

----------


## doublepostwhore

http://members.shaw.ca/big_danny_cool/untitled.bmp

----------


## DJ Lazy

New Kicks (for my new job)
New Shirts (^^^ same)
A hair cut

and FOOD. (groceries)

Nothing exciting..

----------


## DannyO

Salomon Dialogue Snowboard Boots
Sunshine Card
Lake Louise Card
Kicking Horse Card
Iriver H320
Some Vinyl

----------


## legendboy

Gibson epiphone les paul 1956 gold top  :thumbs up:  

the color in this pic looks a little weird because of the flash.

----------


## finboy

> _Originally posted by legendboy_ 
> *Gibson epiphone les paul 1956 gold top  
> 
> the color in this pic looks a little weird because of the flash. 
> 
> 
> *



HOT  :Drool:   :Drool:   :Drool:

----------


## habsfan

nice guitar man! 
last purchase, 2 12 inch subs.....$5.75. i love subs

----------


## el_fefes

$35 worth of beer at the den :Big Grin:

----------


## GoChris

just bought an srt4

----------


## DannyO

> _Originally posted by rlde.us_ 
> *just bought an srt4*



Nice man, hope it treats you well.

I didn't spend as much, but I got 8 new Vinyl :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Clap:

----------


## DJ Lazy

I got 5 new vinyl, and the Spicy Chicken Combo from Wendy's. and a Slurpee later on...

----------


## dieselpower91

H4 Diamond Cut headlight conversion for my Nova!
Comes with some bulbs filled with some gas called "Xenon"?



J/K (actually got the Kit/Bulbs though)

----------


## ApexDrift

i waited 45min at future shop last monday and grabed halo 2

i havent had a good nights sleep since monday

----------


## xDiMSuMx

HID's from a Mercedes fitted onto my CRX

----------


## DannyO

Iriver H320 MP3 Hard Drive Player

----------


## iceburns288

Halo 2, Half Life 2 (but it was free), and a 3-acre lot for a new house. :thumbs up:

----------


## Kirbs17

Eurolite replacement headlight bulbs
tank of gas
12 pack MGD's
Custom t-shirt (lifegaurd) and a whistle for the SAIT womens hockey cabaret

----------


## sputnik

> _Originally posted by iceburns288_ 
> *and a 3-acre lot for a new house.*



How does a 15 year old kid buy a 3 acre lot? Isnt this thread "YOUR latest purchase"?

My latest purchase (me and the fiancee)

Canon 20D Body and Accessory Kit (grip, battery and bag)
Canon EF 50mm f/1.4 USM lens
Canon EF 28-135mm f/3.5-5.6 USM IS lens

----------


## iceburns288

Ok chill out... I did HELP though. Tis a FAMILY decision. I am in the family. Since I own part of the house I live in now you could say it's in 'my field'. :Drama: 

EDIT

Oh yeah and a ****load of Oreos.

----------


## Idratherbsidewayz

> _Originally posted by iceburns288_ 
> *Ok chill out... I did HELP though. Tis a FAMILY decision. I am in the family. Since I own part of the house I live in now you could say it's in 'my field'.
> 
> EDIT
> 
> Oh yeah and a ****load of Oreos.*



Yea... you don't own shit. Just being in the family doesn't make you a landowner. Especially when you're under 18 and have prolly made a maximum of $5000 in your life...

----------


## iceburns288

Yeah but I inherited 40 percent of our current property from my mom... I think I might know what I own more than y'all thanks.

----------


## DannyO

Canon Poweshot A70 with 256MB Ram, thanks to Bluebenz. :Big Grin:

----------


## DJ Lazy

4 new Nokian Hakapellita's. (sp)...  :Big Grin:  NOW where's the damn snow...  :Whipped:

----------


## Team_Mclaren

- JDM ATC steering wheel
- MOMO wheel hub

i am.. happy! :Big Grin:

----------


## JordanLotoski

dell axim x30 handheld (with bluetooth navigartion)

----------


## theken

:Drool:   :Drool:   :Drool:  on the way

----------


## theken

2

----------


## theken

and possibly hks ssqv or apex dual chamber or tial

----------


## benyl

CDA-9831



with the KCA-420i to connect my IPod

And something to my camera collection:

----------


## theken

this
http://www.meganracing.com/uploadIma...%20numbers.JPG

and http://www.hksusa.com/images_products/1859.jpg

----------


## Boost Infested

these are on the way..........

----------


## GQBalla

BENQ FP731 LCD monitor 17 inch  :Drool:

----------


## Zephyr

1991 Nissan 240sx SE Coupe

----------


## DJ Lazy

^^ Nice Zephyr!!!! :thumbs up:  

30 Blank CD's
Dave Chappelle Season 1 DVD's
and McDonalds

----------


## iceburns288

Taco Bell and I tried to buy Eurotrip for a friend, but I ended up having to get her a gift card. The dude at the store wouldn't sell it to me, so I just handed her the gift card and gave her a wink and told her to buy Eurotrip because the guy wouldn't let me. Long story.

----------


## Dave P

New Eminem
New U2
New Gwen Stefani
Tiesto olympic cd

----------


## Wakalimasu



----------


## abc1

Is this a good CF card?

----------


## Wakalimasu



----------


## kanjus_paki

bottled water

----------


## AznDragon2004

Need for Speed Underground 2 (PS2 Version)
Skittles
Lays Chips
Dorito Chips
Pringles
McDonald Super size fries

I love chips  :Big Grin:

----------


## habsfan

new eminem cd
$50 down payment on football championship ring :Pimpin':

----------


## DuPont

Jesus, my wallet is still smokin' from last week. 

Bought: 4 of these:
18" RSL Elites (gunmetal spokes)



One of these: 
Magnaflow #14830


And Dads' Xmas present:
Citizen Eco-Drive Calibre 8700


FUCK U Imagestation!!!!

----------


## dieselpower91

My latest Purchase.. one week ago from today.

Supercharged! :Burn Out:  
Check out my Gallery.

Http://www.angelfire.com/oz/lls/GTP for more pics

----------


## PH1PH1

> _Originally posted by bhsmith_ 
> *17 inch Konig helium's*



those r hot  :thumbs up: 


i bought a leather jacket .. n a gift for my friends bday .. n a hot choc. from timmies  :Big Grin:

----------


## Wakalimasu

:Love:

----------


## DJ Lazy

Dairy Queen... that I can't finish... *burp*... so full.................................

----------


## badseed

A Columbia down filled jacket for my gf.

----------


## phat97yukon

:Drool:   :Pooosie:   :thumbs up:  My new toy, 97 yukon

----------


## finboy

$4 vac. line THAT GOT MY CAR RUNNING  :Burn Out:   :Burn Out:   :Burn Out:   :Burn Out:

----------


## el_fefes

Printing assignments at the college  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  crazy week.

----------


## Z_Fan

Silver SRT-4  :Pooosie:

----------


## cujo_cjc

metal gear solid 3:snake eater  :Big Grin:

----------


## /////AMG

New comp, all parts from memex

AMD Athlon XP 2800+
Seagate 200GB Barracuda 7200.7 Serial ATA 8MB Cache
MSI K7N2 Delta-ILSR w/ DualDDR400, Audio, Lan, 1394, SATA
2X Micron Original 512MB PC3200 DDR400 (1024 Total)
LG Super Multi DVD Writer 16X DVD +/-RW, Black (Dual-Layer)
Celestica Gold Edition Radeon 9600XT 128MB w/ TV-Out, DVI
and a case and some other little things... :thumbs up:

----------


## badseed

HK DVD 22 Ahhhhhhhh shiiiiiite!!

----------


## DJ Lazy

2 Techinics SL-1200 MK2 Turntables
1 set of Sony V6 Headphones
New Records
Domino's & Wendys.

----------


## DJ Lazy

Need for Speed Underground 2... (god I hope it wasn't a dumb purchase)
Goldeneye : Rogue Agent.

Both for Xbox

----------


## iceburns288

> _Originally posted by DJ Lazy_ 
> *Need for Speed Underground 2... (god I hope it wasn't a dumb purchase)
> Goldeneye : Rogue Agent.
> 
> Both for Xbox*



You just ruined your Xbox! :Wink:

----------


## MenteL

OMG where did you get that blue corvette transformer?!?!?

----------


## BigDannyCool

Smallville Season 3

----------


## RSeXy

a nice comfy cashmere cardigan  :Smilie:

----------


## Wakalimasu

> _Originally posted by MenteL_ 
> *OMG where did you get that blue corvette transformer?!?!?*



superstore

happy hunting :p
heard the rx8 is out too

sighz :o

the hunt never ends

----------


## I-SPREAD-AIDS

I bought a new mouse trap, and some new cardboard

----------


## I-SPREAD-AIDS

AND POO

----------


## Ekliptix

'cuz I smashed my other lens.

----------


## Dave P

1200 "im gonna blow the breaker at work while winning the office decorating xmas contest" xmas lights


some dkny and calvin klien dress shirts and ties

----------


## Illusionsir

My new baby  :Big Grin:  


Paul Reed Smith Standard 24

----------


## kevie88

Star Wars Trilogy DVD set

And I just sold my 2001 R1, so it looks like I'm putting the money down for one of these..


AndI'mLikeOMGWheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## dave101

piece of pizza and 2 cookies..yummy in my tummy

----------


## ApexDrift

:Big Grin:  im a happy boy

----------


## ApexDrift

:Big Grin:

----------


## ApexDrift

:thumbs up:

----------


## DJ Lazy

Couple pair of Dress Slacks,
Couple Dress Shirts
Drunkn Monkey Hoodie

Gas... 
was gonna get Dairy Queen aswell but couldn't be assed to deal with Deerfoot Douglasdale insersection traffic for a burger/blizzard...  :thumbsdown:

----------


## cujo_cjc

a christmas present for my girlfriend
hhmm
now all i have left is the family (2 brothers/mom and dad)  :crazy nut:

----------


## Redlyne_mr2

My GF bday gift, this one hurt a little

----------


## DJ Lazy

OUCH!! you gonna be able to afford to ski this winter after that?  :ROFL!:

----------


## Redlyne_mr2

> _Originally posted by DJ Lazy_ 
> *OUCH!! you gonna be able to afford to ski this winter after that? *



hell yeah im going out tomorrow and every weekend after..skiing above all

----------


## gpomp

new toys, just in time for exams!

----------


## iceburns288

Awesome DS there mate, I heard they were sold out pretty much everywhere in NA! I want one but I don't like portable consoles... I should get one when the price comes down and use the wireless chat in school w00t! :Big Grin:  

haha that logo is pretty slick too

----------


## Boost Infested

Early chrismas present!  :Clap: 







17x8(20lbs) 17x9(23lbs), not as light as i thought they were.

----------


## DJ Lazy

DISH!!!!  :thumbs up:   :Pimpin':

----------


## ApexDrift

dish =  :Drool:

----------


## eb0i

1 type S controller for Xbox
Pokemon game for GB SP for my bro's Christmas Present
Spiderman 2 Dvd.

----------


## DJ Lazy

- This months FreeSkier Magazine
- 3 Taquitos
- Swedish Berries
- Junior Mints
- Doritos (Sizzlin Tex Mex)

----------


## xDiMSuMx

Motorola V400!

----------


## szw

> _Originally posted by Redlyne_mr2_ 
> *My GF bday gift, this one hurt a little*



No offense but, wow, that is the ugliest bag I have seen in my life.

----------


## iceburns288

> _Originally posted by szw_ 
> * 
> No offense but, wow, that is the ugliest bag I have seen in my life.*



Agreed, I personally hate designer stuff like that, especially with the logos all over it. If it looks nice, it should be recognized by the good style instead of the 50 logos. :thumbsdown:

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by szw_ 
> * 
> No offense but, wow, that is the ugliest bag I have seen in my life.*



glad someone said it before me...  :ROFL!:  

But if she likes it, thats all that matters Ryan.  :thumbs up:

----------


## Redlyne_mr2

> _Originally posted by szw_ 
> * 
> No offense but, wow, that is the ugliest bag I have seen in my life.*



I bought it for my gf not for me. She likes it so thats what matters. She thinks all my car parts are ugly as hell lol

----------


## iceburns288

> _Originally posted by Redlyne_mr2_ 
> * She thinks all my car parts are ugly as hell lol*



At least she has _some_ good taste! :Wink:

----------


## finboy

aftermarket fan for my car  :thumbs up:

----------


## Kamen

Gucci Envy Me perfume
A necklace
Earrings
Box of chocolates

...my gf's x'mas and anniversary gifts...my wallet got owned.
I still have to send them to Japan too...another hit from Canada Post... :Cry:

----------


## NickGT

Well I've just finished paying for pretty much all of upgrades for the house I'm building... Some of the highlights include: Hardwood floors, upgraded appliances, upgraded light fixtures in the kitchen/great room/all bathrooms, tile upgrades in the kitchen and in the ensuite... I never really expected there to be so many choices and decisions in building a house... This is my first and my mind feels like mush  :crazy nut:  The only thing left to pay for is to upgrade the fridge, but that'll be done after christmas after my wallet has a chance to heal  :Cry:

----------


## nismodrifter

^Nick: teh house upgradez pwn....well worth the $$$ and you will feel 100x better knowin that you livin in a pimp crib  :Big Grin:  

my latest purchase:
- 2 Pizza Hut pizzas.....waiting on the delivery dood right now  :Big Grin:

----------


## Focus

:Drool:   :Drool:   :Drool:  
I love PRS. If I had the $ that is what I would play! 

dude it looks like you do a tap dancing routine when you play with all those pedals. Have you ever thought of going with a line6? I had the AX212. Very sweet amp and the Vetta is even better.  :Drool:  






> _Originally posted by Illusionsir_ 
> *My new baby  
> 
> 
> Paul Reed Smith Standard 24*

----------


## NickGT

> _Originally posted by nismodrifter_ 
> *^Nick: teh house upgradez pwn....well worth the $$$ and you will feel 100x better knowin that you livin in a pimp crib  
> 
> my latest purchase:
> - 2 Pizza Hut pizzas.....waiting on the delivery dood right now *



Thanks man

But now I'm craving pizza  :Big Grin:

----------


## Wakalimasu



----------


## aquamarine

I know I'm gunna get some negative responces from this but...

-A new air-freshener for my car (you know.. the JDM style you can find at the little import car stores at the mall in the north-east side of the city... shit, I forget the name of the mall AND the store)
-A second set of keys for my girlfriends father
-A GPS unit for a vehicle (112,000 yen)
-A bottle of coke to be consumed OUTSIDE of a vehicle
-A registration for a new car


.... oh yea, I nearly forgot...

A 2004 NISSAN SKYLINE!!! GOD I FUCKING LOVE JAPAN!!!!!

----------


## Illusionsir

> _Originally posted by Focus_ 
> *   
> I love PRS. If I had the $ that is what I would play! 
> 
> dude it looks like you do a tap dancing routine when you play with all those pedals. Have you ever thought of going with a line6? I had the AX212. Very sweet amp and the Vetta is even better.  
> 
> 
> 
> *



thanks,

Ya i was playing off of a flextone head for a while and the tone wasnt their, i also dont really like the quality of a multi effects processor when i can have each individually haha. the only line 6 i use right now is the guitar port, best 100 bucks i have ever spent!  :thumbs up:  

What kind of rig are you running?

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by aquamarine_ 
> *.... oh yea, I nearly forgot...
> 
> A 2004 NISSAN SKYLINE!!! GOD I FUCKING LOVE JAPAN!!!!!*




PICS OR STFU!!!!  :Big Grin:   :thumbs up:

----------


## Kirbs17

Cd's: (Re-purchasing some of the ones that were stolen  :Bang Head: )
Ludacris - Red Light District
Ciara - Goodies
Rise Against - Siren Song Of the Counter Culture

I tank of 91 octane gas ($40)

Beers at One Eyed Jacks in Airdrie (8), tried out the new credit card :Big Grin:

----------


## lam-boy

no ones gotten anything lately?

I got a new acoustic  :Big Grin:

----------


## ex1z7

Coolermaster Aero7 Lite...  :Smilie:  

Bought a PSU as well, was told it was 400W and was in an Antec box, turned out to be a used, broken, 300W generic...

$51.75  :Frown:

----------


## JordanLotoski

:Wink:

----------


## iceburns288

> _Originally posted by DJ Lazy_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> PICS OR STFU!!!!  *



It's a G35... he's pullin our leg! G35=Skyline

----------


## elimit

Dell XPS Gen4 p4 3.4, 1mb cache, 800mhz FSB, 1 Ghz Ram (2x512), ATi Raedon X800 XT (PCI-e), 80Gb HD

 

Dell W1900 19" Widescreen LCD TV (acts a PC monitor and tv)

 

Last but certainly not least, Logitec z5500's 



i already got the screen in the mail, it rocks hard...so nice having monster cables for the xbox and Svideo support, looks really nice

i cant wait for the speakers and the computer

----------


## iceburns288

Does the monitor do well for PC and TV, or is it just good in one, great in both, just ok in both, etc...?

----------


## elimit

its Great for TV, and its OK for VGA monitor... it looks like sex when you hook it thought teh DVi cable tho ...

it serves both purposes flawlessly ... i can go on my computer and watch TV with the picture in picture feature

----------


## rvd

&

----------


## eblend

Burberry Wallet for girlfriend
Compustar alarm for dad
Choclates for like everyone
DVDS: Day after tommorow for a friend, zoolander for sister
naruto 3 game for friend

and next up is a computer for my girlfriends parents..anyone know where i can get a decent cheap NEW one...all i need is the tower, no keyboard, no monitor none of that stuff, just the case with everything inside it

----------


## theken

a giant fish tank for the wifey 55g
my apexi boost controller hks bov intercooler and turbonetics wastegate for me  :Big Grin: 
one of those 8 foot inflatable snowmen
christmas tree
a turbo magazine
and a bag of dill pickle lays

----------


## colinderksen

> _Originally posted by doublepostwhore_ 
> *http://members.shaw.ca/big_danny_cool/untitled.bmp*



Where do you get those XP skins?

----------


## BigDannyCool

> _Originally posted by colinderksen_ 
> * 
> Where do you get those XP skins?*



what does this have to do with recent purchases?

----------


## CRXguy

> _Originally posted by BigDannyCool_ 
> *Smallville Season 3*



You didn't buy it!!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

I just bought a few things....

- HKS SSQV bov
- 4 Best Motoring DVD's 
- used PS2 to "mod"

----------


## mazda_maniac

A can of apple juice.

----------


## /////AMG

Sony Cybershot DSC-P73 4.1MP Digital Camera
w/ 256MB memstick due pro thingy majig that small mem stick.
It came with a free Sony case, free software, and free All-In-One printer/scanner/fax and all that  :Shock:   :Clap: 






Free:  :Clap:

----------


## iceburns288

Harry Potter 3 on DVD
America by Jon Stewart

Xmas gifts for the sisters...

and a nice Trans-Siberian Orchestra album
Bruce Springsteen: MTV Unplugged :Drool:

----------


## finboy

new strings for my guitar, hopefully the d-string won't break this time  :Bang Head:

----------


## DJ Lazy

My roommates play the guitar aswell man... You should come jam with them sometime...  :Big Grin:

----------


## EK 2.0

> _Originally posted by /////AMG_ 
> *Sony Cybershot DSC-P73 4.1MP Digital Camera
> w/ 256MB memstick due pro thingy majig that small mem stick.
> It came with a free Sony case, free software, and free All-In-One printer/scanner/fax and all that  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





why did you get a DUO stick for a P73??

----------


## InfiniteJoy

A new desktop:

AMD 64 3400+
1GB RAM
Tsunami Dream tower w/ window
200GB Baracude SATA HDD
DVD burner
Asus V9999GT GeForce 6800GT 256MB
17" Samsung LCD

----------


## Ajay

12 pack of Snapple Iced Tea

----------


## colinderksen

New Tag Heuer Forumla 1

----------


## /////AMG

> _Originally posted by CycloneAWD_ 
> * 
> why did you get a DUO stick for a P73??*



Oh jes, because I thought might aswell instead of a normal one, I'm sure I'll buy something that will use just the DUO Pro. Oh I'm also planning on getting a Sony phone (Z1010 maybe) and it takes the DUO Pro stick, or any phone that takes a mem card. Plus it was $60 cheaper at FS than Sony Store.

----------


## DEATH2000

Air filter and gas for my car, and a tube of cookie dough i ate this morning

----------


## iceburns288

Thought this thread needed to come back.  :Smilie: 

Top Gear magazine, Ferrari Collector's Edition with a big Ferrari F1 story rage would die for  :Big Grin:  and a 430 cover story

Porsche Excellence magazine, I couldn't resist the cover story, a showdown between 8 aftermarket 996TTs. :Drool:   :Drool:  Also has a sweet restoration of a 356, converted so it's a spider (no roof). Looks HOT. Pics/scans later.

----------


## DJ Lazy

$250+ on Records from Phonics Sounds.

Totally killed my wallet..

----------


## iceburns288

Edited...

----------


## EVOkb

Need for Speed: Underground 2

----------


## habsfan

Logitech X-530 speaker set

----------


## DuPont

Dannnm! Thats nice! What series is that? My Snap-on guy has been harassing me to get the "classic 78" But yours looks like the perfect size.




> _Originally posted by legendboy_ 
> *
> 
> 
> *

----------


## Kirbs17

2 10 packs Romeo Y Julieta Siglo 2's
1 10 pack Cohiba Siglo 2's
1 10 pack Cohiba Siglo 3's

----------


## /////AMG

A Ham Salada sandwhich that I ate 2 mins ago, £1.80

----------


## AznDragon2004

NFL Street 2
Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas

Both awesome games.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Wakalimasu



----------


## DJ Lazy

Subway for lunch.
Block heater (not installed  :Frown:  )
Logitech Webcam

And prolly new brakes tomorrow for the Lude.

----------


## GTS Jeff

wheeeee this arrived for me today!



such a ricer mod, but thats ok.

----------


## Chiggles

> _Originally posted by Wakalimasu_ 
> **




 :Shock:   :Shock:   :Shock:   :Drool:   :Drool:   :Drool:   :crazy nut:   :crazy nut:   :crazy nut:  

Where did you get that!!! Awesome!!! :thumbs up:   :thumbs up:   :thumbs up:

----------


## aquamarine

A box of ritz, a new laptop (Dell 700m), a new PDA (Toshiba E830), just paid a model some money, and bought some new lingerie for the shoots.

----------


## cman

new mp3 deck for car.

----------


## aquamarine

A bottle of Iichigo & a Ginza Sakabayashi steam-cake.

----------


## carzcraz

18" Axis Mod Se7en's.....thanks again to CMS

Pix to come once they are on the car  :Big Grin:

----------


## /////AMG

2 Kit-Kat bars and 2 1.8KG tins of Quality Strret.  :Drool:

----------


## Ben

Car.

----------


## el_fefes

^ pics!

----------


## ramminghard

> _Originally posted by el_fefes_ 
> *^ pics!*



Click the "My Gallery" button

----------


## DJ Lazy

BCA Alpine Touring Trekkers:


Giro "Bad Lieutenant" White Camo Freeride Helmet:


DVDs:

----------


## Dj_Stylz

Motorola V80

----------


## DuPont

> _Originally posted by Ben_ 
> *Car.*



Pick that up in Sask?

----------


## Ben

> _Originally posted by DuPont_ 
> * 
> Pick that up in Sask?*



No, but the owner WAS from Sask.

 :Smilie: 



Latest Purchase was a Pita from the Pita Pit. :Drool:   :Drool:   :Drool:   :Drool:

----------


## DJ Lazy

Groceries! WOOHOO!!!!!

I've been living off Soda Crackers..  :ROFL!:

----------


## DUBBED

New shaft for the driver.  :thumbs up:   :Big Grin:

----------


## iceburns288

Tickets for the hockey game  :Wink:

----------


## Ben

Alpine CDA-9835 Deck,

Yum, Yummmmmm

----------


## Zephyr

Silvia S13 Front Conversion (pics soon to come)

NRG Quick Release

----------


## Benny

A Gamecube and Resident Evil 4.


That, and a hot chocolate from 7 Eleven.

----------


## VP CRX SiR

Canadian Silver $5 coin

I need to get out more  :thumbsdown:

----------


## Euro_Trash

Supercharger is going out today for a rebuild. Will be back with a stage 4 rebuild, 5-4 SNS chip, 3.5 BAR FPR, 65 mm pulley, all gonna be back in by next week, broken in by spring, boo ya.

----------


## DJ Lazy

Swedish Berries
Tostitos Chips
$1 worth of 5cent coke bottles.  :Drool:

----------


## ex1z7

Aerocool Jetmaster case. Woot !

----------


## Newk

sony microvault, 512 mb

----------


## max_boost

Gave my Visa to the GF to which she informed me I have now purchased a Chanel Purse and complete wardrobe for her.  :Cry:   :Cry:  

Its all good though. Valentine's is taken care of.  :crazy nut:

----------


## /////AMG

Kingston DataTraveler 256MB USB 2.0 Portable Hard Drive
Kingston DataTraveler 512MB USB 2.0 Portable Hard Drive
Architects Pocket Guide

----------


## EK 2.0

> _Originally posted by max_boost_ 
> *Gave my Visa to the GF to which she informed me I have now purchased a Chanel Purse and complete wardrobe for her.   
> 
> Its all good though. Valentine's is taken care of. *





you need to let me "borrow" that Visa once in a while Sam...

----------


## awd

This weekend:

New Sanelli kitchen knives, new jeans, new STi emblem for grill, new desk from canaduh.

----------


## AznDragon2004

I'll be buying some new jeans on Wednesday and going to see Coach Carter.

----------


## RSeXy

Yesterday I bought some yoga pants and shirts. I'm going to buy a UofC hoodie today. So excited. 5 years of being there and I finally get some school spirit.

----------


## iceburns288

Two bagels eh!

----------


## el_fefes

Ticket to Oceans 12  :Smilie:

----------


## JordanLotoski

> _Originally posted by max_boost_ 
> *Gave my Visa to the GF to which she informed me I have now purchased a Chanel Purse and complete wardrobe for her.   
> 
> Its all good though. Valentine's is taken care of. *



 :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:  good to see she doesnt take full advantage of you buddy

----------


## AznDragon2004

Jeans
Sprite
Candy

----------


## civic_rida

> _Originally posted by MIWYFSHOT_ 
> * 
> 
>   good to see she doesnt take full advantage of you buddy*



 :Smilie:

----------


## mazda_maniac

Iron Cobra Power Glide Double Kick

----------


## el_fefes

Snickers bar @ MRC  :Drool:

----------


## XylathaneGTR

Case of "The Switch" from starbucks, 6 of each flavor.
So good.

----------


## DJ Lazy

Venti Mocha from Starbucks.  :Big Grin: 
Couple more records.  :Drool:

----------


## iceburns288

Clapton- 24 Nights
Springsteen Unplugged
Petty and the Heartbreakers- Live at the FIllmore
DMB- Boulder Colorado
DMB- Rockefeller Plaza
Steely Dan- 2 Against Nature


All on audio DVD :Drool:

----------


## nismodrifter

50 cent stamp

----------


## GucciBoy

Protein powder
Protein bars
2 kg of raw salmon
2 kg of organic almonds
vitamin E oil

----------


## pizalm

A dozen medium live minnows, hickory smoked beef jerky and Wavy Lays chips.

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by nismodrifter_ 
> *50 cent stamp*



50 cent has his own stamp now??  :Shock:  

j/k  :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:

----------


## dave101

rented the movie Pi. Go get it. Amazing! :Drool:

----------


## Ajay

Bough a couple books from Chapters.ca

Arnold Schwarzenegger - The New Encylopedia of Modern Bodybuilding (trying to get in shape and put on some mass)
Joe Pistone - Way of the Wise Guy
Jenna Jameson - How To Make Love Like A Porn Star

Looking forward to the Jenna book the most!  :Drool:

----------


## /////AMG

Nesquik Milshake baby!! All 3 flavours too.

----------


## eb0i

I went on an iPod binge!

-Pink iPod mini for the girlfriend. 
-iPod socks
-iPod remote

----------


## /////AMG

With one hell of a contract plan!!  :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## Kirbs17

Had $500 at the billabong store in whistler as part of a constest I won, so:

2 t-shirts
3 pairs of shorts
A hat (soon to be on sale here  :Bang Head:  didnt fit my bro)
Backpack
Watch
wallet

----------


## iceburns288

George Carlin's "Napalm and Silly Putty". Fricken awesome! :thumbs up:  

Sultans of Swing: The Very Best of Dire Straits :thumbs up:

----------


## Dope Dealer

iPod shuffle 1GB, iCurve, PowerMate and the shuffle armband. Next week... 20'' Cinema Display  :Pimpin':

----------


## /////AMG

All you guys are iPod nuts!

----------


## RSeXy

Playstation Slim for MB and some StreetFighter Game I was told was he'd like. 

4 shirts for $30 bucks!
Chanel Ligne Cambon Wallet to match my purse  :Smilie:

----------


## Melinda

I just bought the Canon 20D, 16-35 mm f/2.8 wide angle lens for myself, a new zoom lens for my mom and a set of rimsand rubber for my brother  :Smilie:  It's nice to spoil everyone once in a while  :Big Grin:

----------


## iceburns288

SKITTLES! :Drool:

----------


## /////AMG

2 big boxes of Malteaser (someone help me, I'm gonna get fat! lol)

Lottery Ticket for Wednesday & Saturday, c'mon lucky numbers!  :thumbs up:

----------


## n03l

my latest purchase

----------


## DUBBED

^^^ and I thought my new purchase was cool.  :Bang Head:

----------


## eb0i

Just orderd a 1gb iPod Shuffle for the gf's little sister for her birthday.

----------


## DJ Lazy

$20 Gas
Bag of Old Dutch BBQ Chips
Cream Soda Slurpee.

----------


## abc1

..

----------


## Skyline_Addict

1997 Honda Prelude.

too lazy to upload pics  :Big Grin:

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by Skyline_Addict_ 
> *1997 Honda Prelude.
> 
> too lazy to upload pics *



congrats man!!  :thumbs up:  

Now get some photos up...  :Whipped:   :Devil:

----------


## el_fefes

My latest purchase: ST-185 Celica GT4



I waited so long...it's finally here  :Big Grin:

----------


## eb0i

2 - 1 litre Nalgen Bottles 
The Bourned Identity (Book)

----------


## DJ Lazy

http://forums.beyond.ca/showthread.p...threadid=65002

 :Smilie:

----------


## 1-Bar

Here's mine!!

----------


## 1-Bar

> _Originally posted by RSeXy_ 
> *Playstation Slim for MB and some StreetFighter Game I was told was he'd like.*



The verdict??

----------


## EK 2.0

> _Originally posted by 1-Bar_ 
> *Here's mine!!
> 
> *




you baller you...




> _Originally posted by 1-Bar_ 
> * 
> 
> The verdict??*



and you scooper... :Guns:

----------


## finboy

mini discs, new coolant over-flow tank and a couple pad-locks for the hood tommorow

----------


## 1-Bar

> _Originally posted by CycloneAWD_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> you baller you...
> 
> 
> 
> and you scooper...*



Sorry man...not a scooper, you don't work in Market  :crazy nut:  haha

----------


## Dave P

80 dollars worth of strong bow
15 worth of chicken fingers
40 tequila shots
30 cab ride home


a random girl wondering why your laughin at ebyond : pricless

----------


## DJ Lazy

1 Dr. Pepper Slurpee,
1 package sour skittle,
1 package of tropical skittles
1 bag of Doritos
1 container of Bubble Tape Gum...

----------


## /////AMG

4X Cadbury Creme Eggs
A block of driving lessons [UK] (no more money)  :Cry:

----------


## Ben

Everything you see here:

----------


## DJ Lazy

:Big Grin:

----------


## irwineering420

Logitech MX 1000 Cordless Laser Mouse

----------


## irwineering420

you livin on Mars, buddy??

why is it so red where you're at?!?!




> _Originally posted by DJ Lazy_ 
> **

----------


## DJ Lazy

Just the way I had my lighting in my room setup... no flash on the camera either... wicked effect.. lol

----------


## Skylinelover

A ipod remote

----------


## Skylinelover

> _Originally posted by DJ Lazy_ 
> *1 Dr. Pepper Slurpee,
> 1 package sour skittle,
> 1 package of tropical skittles
> 1 bag of Doritos
> 1 container of Bubble Tape Gum... 
> *



1 trip back to grade 6  :ROFL!:

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by Skylinelover_ 
> * 
> 1 trip back to grade 6 *



 :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:  ROFLMAO.... THAT is fucking CLASS man.. ahhahahahahahaah can't stop ..a.a.a hahahahah laughing...  :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:

----------


## DannyO

:ROFL!:   :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:  


He buys that shit all the time.

----------


## DJ Lazy

1 Starbucks Frappucino Mocha
1 Snickers
1 Aero
1 Kitkat
1 box of Gobstoppers. 

 :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:  similar to my last list..

----------


## /////AMG

Cadbury Creme Egg
2 McChicken Sandwichs!  :Drool:

----------


## DJ Lazy

Domino's Pizza.  :Drool:

----------


## iceburns288

Maola chocolate milk
The Village
Soda and chips and stuff for watchin the Village with some friends

----------


## habsfan

2 models
revell monogram datsun 510
tamiya supra. 

god i need a life

----------


## AznDragon2004

New pair of Tommy Jeans

----------


## /////AMG

1 Bud
1 Coors
1 Becks
1 Corona Light
2 Stella
1 Smirnoff
3 WKD

Can't remember the rest.  :crazy nut:

----------


## LUDELVR

Just got another car for the smaller garage! And some decals for the Skyline...although I'm not a huge sticker fan, I like them on the skyline! :thumbs up:  What can I say, the skyline was getting lonely...I guess that's why the FD rx7 and 350 Z are coming soon!  :Wink:  Oh yah, also made a front mount Intercooler for the s15 


 

 

 

 



Also threw in a red top engine!  :Wink: 

 

 

Also got some extra nismo wheels with some R compounds!  :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## XylathaneGTR

On order:
 w/ Black trims/sole.

----------


## Wakalimasu



----------


## AznDragon2004

slurpee from 7-11

----------


## eb0i

2 InuYasha comics.

----------


## DJ Lazy

Case of Coke
All Dressed Chips
Popcorn

----------


## habsfan

1 12 inch pizza sub
1 12 inch assorted sub

all for $5.75  :thumbs up:

----------


## kiwi

SHOES!!! hee hee

----------


## JordanLotoski

:Big Grin:

----------


## eb0i

iTrip
Taxi 
Sports Illustrated Swimsuit Issue  :Drool:   :Pooosie:   :Drool:   :thumbs up:

----------


## DJ Lazy

Subway Buffalo Chicken Sub...  :Drool:

----------


## JordanLotoski

my new fridge, iam pretty excited about it lol..also got a new stove and dishwasher,,

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by MIWYFSHOT_ 
> *my new fridge, iam pretty excited about it lol..also got a new stove and dishwasher,,*



 .

Nice fridge man... saw at Futureshop they got Fridges with LCD tv's in them... wtf with they think of next? LOL

----------


## JordanLotoski

yeah wife said she was putting the her foot down at the TV fridge, cause she knew if hook an xbox up to it hahahah

----------


## Skylinelover

A 1L pepsi, 600 ml lemonaid, large hotchocolate and a 20 pack of timbits haha

----------


## iceburns288

Chex Mix Sweet n Salty :Drool:   :Drool:   :Drool:   :Drool:   :Drool:   :Drool:   :Drool:   :Drool:   :Drool:   :Drool:   :Drool:   :Drool:   :Drool:  

Porsche Excellenge magazine
Top Gear magazine, with the Enzo v MC12 comparo! :Drool:

----------


## Skylinelover

double bacon cheese burger from DQ

----------


## schurchill39

Cab ride home from my girl friends house

----------


## old&slow

Nec 3500 DL DVD burner....Just adding to my collection of DVD burners...well only 2. The other is Pioneer DVR 108! :tongue:

----------


## DJ Lazy

Denon X1500 DJ Club Mixer:


Olympus C8080 Digital Camera:

----------


## Kirbs17

Alpine CDA-9851 Deck for my car

 :Drool:

----------


## 240droptop

some new Tein coilovers for my car HA"S Baby yah!

----------


## Hello123

A toshiba satellite M40 Notebook

2500 dollars

----------


## raishin

can't wait til the 25th

----------


## Idratherbsidewayz

Greddy R-Type Intercooler Kit for the S13 (shiny  :Drool:  )

----------


## gpomp

drag manifold, gt4, logitech gt wheel.

----------


## Wakalimasu



----------


## EK 2.0

^^^Dude you buy so many cool toys...


my lateest??...GT4...

----------


## Ben

> _Originally posted by Ben_ 
> *Everything you see here:*



2 of the 3 things came in, w00t.

----------


## CRXguy

GT4!

----------


## hyperwhite

limited edition 2005 JV sauber hat


*edit: oh and some redbull from thialand

----------


## cycosis

-stylo drawing pad (for the contest) :Big Grin:  

[/URL]



-some DVDs: Out of Time, Hannibal, Along Came Polly, Cast Away, Minority Report, Old School and more

-Rally Sport Challenge 2 for Xbox

----------


## nismodrifter

4- 2L bottles of coke

----------


## DJ Lazy

What anymore Xbox games. I got some for sale. 




> _Originally posted by cycosis_ 
> 
> -Rally Sport Challenge 2 for Xbox

----------


## lude_grl

jellybeans and a battery for my car alarm remote  :Smilie:

----------


## Wakalimasu



----------


## AznDragon2004

Gran Turismo 4  :Smilie:

----------


## AcuraTl

gran turismo 4 for my ps2

and COLD fear for xbox  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dave P

> _Originally posted by hyperwhite_ 
> *limited edition 2005 JV sauber hat
> 
> 
> *edit: oh and some redbull from thialand*



so pimp



go jv



I got this coming back from europe as we speak

----------


## dinglenuts

17" enkei cdr-9s, fajita steak/ chicken dinner for two, beer, 2 bagels, toasted- half butter, large single single, non stop iced tea, 2 oz's, etc.

----------


## DJ Lazy

Digital BCM-1 Li-ion Battery Charger.  :Big Grin:  

I can finally charge the dead battery that came with my new camera...

----------


## /////AMG

Wireless Keyboard & Mouse

----------


## eb0i

256mb AGP Video Card
Notebook Cooler
Vantec CPU Cooler
New mid-tower case with P4 ready power supply.

----------


## Dave P

6er of pil tallboys
tickets to www.monsterprowrestling.com

to start off my white trash birthday weekend

----------


## RSeXy

Super Systems 2 Poker Book for the BF and ballarina flats for me *so comfy*

----------


## lude_grl

shots for me and ~leah~ at cowboys last night hahaha

----------


## mcshow

smoked shisha at Cafe Med last night, always worth the money

----------


## JordanEG6

a Nike Just Do it lanyard at footlocker  :Smilie:

----------


## schurchill39

a $95 exaust tip for $8.55 at Canadian tire. Sticker sawping is so much fun :Big Grin:

----------


## HTN SWCHS

.

----------


## cycosis

-pass to kicking horse mountain resort, talk about technical skiing, 60 degree incline!

-couple of passes to radium hot springs

----------


## abyss

A stainless steel dishwasher, cause ours is old and busted.  :Smilie:

----------


## codo

an 1/8th ounce of candy and a 24 pack

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by codo_ 
> *an 1/8th ounce of candy*



 :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:

----------


## lam-boy

'slim' ps2
8mb memory card
gt4
and coca cola

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by lam-boy_ 
> *'slim' ps2
> 8mb memory card
> gt4
> and coca cola*



You did, what I am contimplating doing...  :ROFL!:

----------


## NickGT

Locking lug nuts for the stang and some furniture for my house (Couch, Love seat, Table & 6 chairs)...

----------


## InfiniteJoy

slim ps2
gt4
logitech driving force pro wheel
48 cans of diet coke

----------


## HRD2PLZ

leather LV belt
Motorola V3 RAZR

----------


## AznDragon2004

Sennheiser MX400 Earbuds

----------


## MK3HKS

94 VW GTi (modded) :Smilie:

----------


## eb0i

Belkin iPod Tune Dock
Griffin iPod Car Charger


I'm such an iWhore :crazy nut:

----------


## hollywood_35

$2.13 worth of super-blend premium to fill my "vehicle" up from an empty tank  :thumbs up:

----------


## forkdork

> _Originally posted by schurchill39_ 
> *a $95 exaust tip for $8.55 at Canadian tire. Sticker sawping is so much fun*




I hope your car gets smashed again. Fucking theif.

----------


## DJ Lazy

1 Slim PS2
1 Copy of GT4 
**Debating the GT Wheel**

1 McDonalds Big Extra
1 Blended Ice Mocha Frappacino

----------


## Bones21

1 bottle of Canadian
1 Number 7 reg's
$10 premium gas
(cant wait till payday)





> _Originally posted by schurchill39_ 
> *a $95 exaust tip for $8.55 at Canadian tire. Sticker sawping is so much fun*



so do you feel like a big man now?

----------


## habsfan

1 8mb memory card(take that autosave in gt4!)
1 12 slice pizza for lunch at work

----------


## Ajay

250ml of Buckleys....damn cold.

----------


## ancient

GT30/40R .63AR

Tial 38/40mm wastegate

HKS SSQV BOV

----------


## Lo)2enz0

stuff for my fish and new fish

Aquaplus water conditioner 

Fish food (flakes)

German Blue rams (fish)

----------


## hollywood_35

> _Originally posted by schurchill39_ 
> *a $95 exaust tip for $8.55 at Canadian tire. Sticker sawping is so much fun*



Yeah, theft under $1000 isn't something to be bragging about online.

----------


## Kirbs17

2 shirts from the gap
1 2-6 of Bacardi 1873 rum
4 rum and cokes at cowboys
1 night at the Delta Bow Valley hotel
1 Cohiba Siglo VI Tubos

----------


## AcuraTl

3 Vacuum Bags

----------


## forkdork

> _Originally posted by hollywood_35_ 
> * 
> 
> Yeah, theft under $1000 isn't something to be bragging about online.*



Especially when its ricer shit. Good one Johnny Tran. Next time sticker swap me some sr20'z. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## hollywood_35

A pack of Jolly Ranchers... watermelon

----------


## gpomp

another ipod  :Big Grin:

----------


## QuasarCav

Clutch

Tires

And..... A tub of Oxy-clean to clean my interior.

----------


## Mad$ella

Taco combo at the school cafateria, Mmmmmmmmmm

----------


## Wakalimasu



----------


## civicrider

set of these in 18" with rubber

----------


## JordanEG6

^^ nice rims!  :thumbs up:  


i purchased a country scramble at dennys not too long ago. mmmmmmm haha

----------


## GC84ever

A set of Pirelli PZero Neros M+S 
for the summer when it eventually comes.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

7.1 Channel Sound Card, so I can hook my receiver up to my computer through the optical output. It sounds great, especially with the SPDIF passthrough enabled!

----------


## Superesc

something green  :Big Grin:

----------


## knees scrapin'

4 pitchers of beer and a lift ticket at Louise. :thumbs up:

----------


## iceburns288

Led Zeppelin DVD. 2 discs, 5h20m of pure Zeppelin... I can't stop listenin to Black Dog... :Drool:   :Drool:

----------


## iceburns288

I have quickly learned that Robert Plant has not met his pants quota. Ever. :Barf:

----------


## Rockski

some gas and a candy bar  :Big Grin:  73$ of gas today

----------


## t-im

box of strawberries~ yum

----------


## SiG Baby

:Big Grin:  sushi

----------


## prodjsxb

Sunday brunch for the wife and I at the mission springs brewery restaurant. mmmm yummy!  :Werd!:

----------


## /////AMG

Finalli got it Archos AV420 (20GB) !!!

----------


## eb0i

Pair of snoy mdr-v500dj headphones
Half life 2

----------


## DJ Lazy

Peniculin and Tylenol #1.... Now if you will excuse me...  :Barf:   :Frown:  

I hate being sick

----------


## Wakalimasu



----------


## EK 2.0

> _Originally posted by Wakalimasu_ 
> **




ALWAYS the coolest shit man...ALWAYS...

----------


## toyotaz23

Queens of the Stone Age - Lullabies To Paralyze

Comes out tomorrow, very good music.

----------


## iceburns288

Puma Scuderia Ferrari team shirt (this shirt is sweet!)
Puma Scuderia Street Cat GTs (pimpin shoes!)
Two cookies
Citizen watch

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by Wakalimasu_ 
> **



I am intensely jealous of that Mustang one.  :Big Grin:

----------


## LUDELVR

Just bought a car for me:

 

Got a chance to add some mods to it too  :thumbs up: 

 


Also bought the girl a car too... parts are on order so the car is still stock  :thumbsdown: n:

 

 

 

Mods are on the way!  :thumbs up: 

My garage is getting a bit crowded, not sure where to park the Z!  :dunno:

----------


## yohan4ws



----------


## iceburns288

Sweet models Leo :thumbs up:  

^ :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:  I think this has something to do with the 'cheap inflatable doll' thread, no?

----------


## Wakalimasu

> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSpl_ 
> * 
> 
> I am intensely jealous of that Mustang one. *



There was a sighting of Grimlock / 05' Mustang GT being sold in the city.. at a certain walmart. 

So go hunting  :Big Grin: 

I got mine from a bud in Southern California, but I guess the RX8 and Mustang are being sold locally now. You can get the metal one / binaltech at the strip mall under treasures of china in China town.

I heard it's like $70 - $75 there, compared to ~ $30 for the plastic alternator version.


I also got 2 black corvettes / Ravage and 2 more S2000 / Windcharger (already spoken for) on hold for me.

----------


## LUDELVR

> _Originally posted by yohan4ws_ 
> *[i*



haha, that's fucking sweet man!! For sure you'll be cruising the car pool lane without any troubles!  :Wink:  haha  :ROFL!: 

All you need is the rest of the family in the back! Just get a baby seat with a cabbage patch kid or something!  :thumbs up: 





> _Originally posted by iceburns288_ 
> *Sweet models Leo ?*



thanks man, the Z has some mods coming in the next couple days...also, I'm thinking for buying a good drift car and a good high speed car!  :Wink:  I'll post up pics as soon as they arrive!

----------


## Wakalimasu

> _Originally posted by LUDELVR_ 
> * 
> 
> haha, that's fucking sweet man!! For sure you'll be cruising the car pool lane without any troubles!  haha 
> 
> All you need is the rest of the family in the back! Just get a baby seat with a cabbage patch kid or something! 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



they need to make a 350Z transformer :p

----------


## Benny

-A Vanilla Coke
-Timesplitters: Future Perfect, and yes, it does kick all kinds of ass. The monkeys are a bit slower though...

----------


## SiG Baby

:Big Grin:  New Citizens (SOOOOOOOO HOT)!!!

----------


## cujo_cjc

just got me a V3 Razr last saturday!  :Clap:

----------


## Benny

I bought a couple of cans of Red Bull at Walmart today. I didn't even know they sold it there.

----------


## DannyO

> _Originally posted by yohan4ws_ 
> **



So your the basterd who stole my girlfriend. :Whipped:   :Whipped:   :Whipped:  



 :ROFL!:

----------


## Neil4Speed

Wow, I have spent too much on random stuff in the past few days.

$50, Cafe Med, Sheesha and Drinks for a few of my friends
 
Bottle of Captain Morgans Spiced rum (on sale for $19 at co-op  :thumbs up:  )
 
2 Guantaremera Cuban Cigars, 1 Honduran Cigar
 
Flametrower Burger at DQ  :Drool:  
 
DQ Ice Cream Sandwhich
Arbys Chicken Deluxe Club
Donair from Express

I have some bad habits

----------


## LUDELVR

Finally, Nismo sent in the parts and I was able to install them. It's a full Nismo S-tune package. Includes front bumper, rear bumper, side skirts, seats and harnesses, shifter, some engine goodies, exhaust and a nice set of nismo wheels, some upgraded brake calipers and slotted rotors, spoiler and some stickers from nismo  :thumbs up:  Here are the pics:

----------


## Kobe

Now i need to wait for it to come in  :Big Grin:

----------


## XylathaneGTR

> _Originally posted by cujo_cjc_ 
> *just got me a V3 Razr last saturday! *



And how is it? I've been looking into ditching my current peice of garbage phone

----------


## Neil4Speed

Ludeluvr, you have to forgive my ignorance. I am not familiar with model cars and when I saw the first two pictures I thought they were an actual car! 

Nice Models

----------


## Wakalimasu

4 more chases to go.. and another 3 month wait.. o_O

sighz.. it never ends

----------


## LUDELVR

> _Originally posted by Neil4Speed_ 
> *Ludeluvr, you have to forgive my ignorance. I am not familiar with model cars and when I saw the first two pictures I thought they were an actual car! 
> 
> Nice Models*



haha, no prob man, actually, it's funny. I told one of my best friends that I had bought a 350z and he didnt' believe me so I sent him those first pics and he was luck, "fuck off man! How'd you get the money..." And he too thought that it was a real car! haha  :ROFL!:  These cars are actually really good in terms of detail and only being 1:24 scale  :thumbs up: 
Thanks man.

----------


## LUDELVR

> _Originally posted by Wakalimasu_ 
> * 
> 
> they need to make a 350Z transformer :p*



damn man, I think that'd be the last thing you need! You have so many as it is!!! :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:  But I guess one more wouldn't hurt and a 350 z transformer would be pimp! :thumbs up:

----------


## Wakalimasu

coke is great :p

----------


## civicrider

LUDELVR
what kind of model car is that? where do you get them?

----------


## DJ Lazy

Just washed my car, and bought an Oreo Blizzard...

----------


## LUDELVR

> _Originally posted by civicrider_ 
> *LUDELVR
> what kind of model car is that? where do you get them?*



Well, the skyline, the super s15 silvia (as seen in one of super street's magazines  :Wink:  ) and the white silvia I bought here in Korea. I then ordered 4 more from a store out of California. I already finished the r spec rx7, the nismo 350z and I still have to assemble the option stream z as well as the apex i di drift rx7.

Here's the link to the manufacturer of the cars.hotworks racing 

Just click on distributors and the company I got them from was I believe collectible diecasts or something. It was the cheapest from the three.  :thumbs up:

----------


## Hash_man

^^^ their site doesnt seem to be working for me... but those die-casts are awesome... i definately have to get some for myself.

----------


## LUDELVR

> _Originally posted by Hash_man_ 
> *^^^ their site doesnt seem to be working for me... but those die-casts are awesome... i definately have to get some for myself.*



Try again, I think it's working now, I just checked it  :thumbs up:  BTW That hotworks site is just the manufacturer, not the distributor.

Here's the link to the distributor in California where I ordered my stuff, it's also the cheaper place.  :thumbs up: 

collectable diecasts 

Here are the pics of the boxes when I got the other 4 from them sent to Korea.

 

 
 
 
 

 

Yah man, I love these things, you can change pretty much anthing. Also, you can change the front and rear camber, ride height as well as wheel offeset.  :thumbs up:

----------


## InfiniteJoy



----------


## cujo_cjc

> _Originally posted by XylathaneGTR_ 
> * 
> And how is it? I've been looking into ditching my current peice of garbage phone*



its a pretty good phone
reception is awesome and just the overall design of the phone is nice
i dont like the gui interface as much as say the one sony ericsson has set up
but other than that though..its an awesome phone  :Smilie:

----------


## Kobe

MMM krispy Cream

Got them half price from superstore.. I couldn't say no.. But i think i got to many...

----------


## Kobe

soo fat..,.

----------


## forkdork

^^^^ too sweet IMO, you will vomit after the 1st box :Big Grin:

----------


## Kobe

lol.. had 4.. i can't go on anymore...

----------


## AznDragon2004

Lipton Brisk
Hair Gel

----------


## lude_grl

gas for my car?

----------


## hollywood_35

A bottle of juice, a litre of strawberry milk, some chicken breasts and some potato wedges at the petro-can in airdrie  :thumbs up:

----------


## gpomp

10 mbit cable. take that, shaw exteme!!!

----------


## Ajay

Axe body spray
Axe deodorant
Herbal Essence hair gel
Mach 3 razors
Axe shower gel
Gilette shaving cream

Ran out of everything except shampoo at the same time...how often does that happen?!

----------


## T-Dubbs

helios HID kit

----------


## 89coupe

#1 with Lamb and a side of Tsaziki

----------


## cressida_pimpin

7 meters of marine "white" vinyl for seats

----------


## civicrider

got one of these as well

----------


## finboy

$20 gas

----------


## DJ Lazy

$42 on gas
$5 on McDonalds for lunch
$150 for a deposit this weekend for a set of 1 pc JDM headlights for my Prelude. Coming straight from Japan.. w00t!!  :thumbs up:  
$60 on records coming from the UK

----------


## STONER1

a Sony PSP, that i took back today and decided to just save my money for something more expensive and wasteful  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kirbs17

2 dress shirts from the gap
Lunch at the 4th Ave Bar in the international
1 ticket to Sin City

----------


## crx62

Why do you guys waste bandwidth so freely. your posts are all gababge. Come back when you aren't stupid.

----------


## Kirbs17

> _Originally posted by crx62_ 
> *Why do you guys waste bandwidth so freely. your posts are all gababge. Come back when you aren't stupid.*




No asked what your opinion was on the subject. Its a simple thread, meant to entertain. I dont see a problem with it, and Im sure if any mod had a problem it, they would have acted accordingly by now.

----------


## Shaolin

B16a2

----------


## Dave P

Last Night

Ginger Diner #1
26 Crown


This Morning
Tums
Pepto

----------


## civicrider

got a pair of these

----------


## Mr. Burns

I just bought a bagel... it is delicious

----------


## /////AMG

Cadbury Creme Eggs X13
 :Drool:

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by /////AMG_ 
> *Cadbury Creme Eggs X13
> *



x13??  :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:  

Talk about a sugar high!  :thumbs up:

----------


## eb0i

Monster Gamelink 400x and Monster Lightwave 100x cables for the xbox.

1080i/Dolby Digital Surround Sound/DTS  :Drool:

----------


## /////AMG

> _Originally posted by DJ Lazy_ 
> * 
> 
> x13??   
> 
> Talk about a sugar high! *



hahaaha, easter is damn huge in england, since it's over they are getting rid of everything. They have packs of 3 eggs going for 44pence ($1cdn) I just couldn't resist  :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:  
I kicked myself for buying one like an hour earlier for like 30p ahahh, damn cheap chocoloate, it's killing me!  :Frown:  

more stuff:
-pack of mini eggs
-terry's organge

----------


## Dope Dealer

2 x 1GB PC2700 powerbook ram
Etymotic 6i Isolator Earphones

----------


## Dave P

Wooooooo My new pimp van hahaha.

only has 48,xxxkm, got a killer deal. the thing is mint.

----------


## Dave P

Me and My Pops are splitting it.


First Mod: 22's

----------


## Dave P

The bitches will be all over me

----------


## C4S

Bought in Feb .. and just got it yesterday !  :dunno:  

And I don't need it now !  :Bang Head:

----------


## AznDragon2004

Coolwater cologne
Skittles
Kit Kat Chunky

----------


## Bigchuckers

No ladies around here have had breat implants lately or what???

----------


## habsfan

mmmm  :Big Grin:

----------


## finboy

-turbonetics t3/t4 hybrid
-possibly sperco intercooler, i'd know for sure if i didn't get that dumb ticket today  :Bang Head:   :Bang Head:   :Bang Head:

----------


## Bones21

1974 Chevrolet Nova SS.............. :Drool:   :Burn Out:   :Guns:

----------


## iceburns288

Honda Racing hat
Jaguar Racing hat
Jaguar t-shirt
Jaguar USGP shirt
Jaguar Racing polo

Speedgear's big sale  :Big Grin:

----------


## Despair*

A bag of fuzzy peaches!  :Clap:

----------


## GC84ever

Got a hair cut  :Pimpin':  from a hot hair stylist  :Drool:

----------


## Kirbs17

4 empty bubba kegs ( now I just need 2 more w00t)
20 wings
2 pony jugs of beer
taxi ride home

----------


## DJ Lazy

ITR Calipers. (c/o Nick @ Speedtech)

Dominos Pizza and Cheesy Bread
2x Tim Hortons Coffee + Donut
Momo Hub
Wendys - Big Bacon Classic Combo.
Gas

----------


## pimpstang

alpine deck/ alpine type s sub / amps / thats about it for now lol oh and a big mac lol

----------


## e_racer

Is "CIVICRACER" Loaded or what ?

----------


## DJ Lazy

Twix Bar
Fuzzy Peaches
Starbucks Frappucino
2x Red Bull

----------


## JordanLotoski

bought today get tomorrow

----------


## XylathaneGTR

Medium Mint Oreo blizzard.

----------


## Ekliptix

A whole buttload of studio lighting from the US.

----------


## Kamen

XPC Shuttle SN25P
AMD64 S939 3200+
eVGA 6600GT 128MB
OCZ 1GB DC 2-3-2-6 DDR Ram
Seagate 200GB SATA HD
Seagate 250GB SATA HD
 :Pimpin':

----------


## Nalgene

-almost bought a new bike
-almost bought an ipod
but enough of that...

-Wendys Spicy Chicken combo
-video game rental "Brothers in Arms"

----------


## Gondi Stylez

CTR Red Stich Shift Boot! 
Spoon Sports Shift Knob!  :Smilie:

----------


## /////AMG

No chocolate in the last 5 days though!!!  :Shock:   :Cry:

----------


## Ajay

A bunch of drinks at Joey Tomatoes Chinook and thenat the Speakeasy

Ilove bein g done exams!

----------


## D'z Nutz

Took 2 months of waiting, but my 80ED apochromatic refractor's finally arrived.




In the past 8 months, I've been through 4 different telescopes as well as upgrading to a sturdier mount capable of heavier loads. (The next model up, which I was originally considering, weighs about 90lbs for _just_ the mount!) This will pretty much be the bulk of my astrophotography setup for the remainder of this year:



If I can manage to keep myself from buying any more expensive toys from now until September, I might get a hydrogen-alpha filter (worth about $2000) for seriously amazing solar viewing (see examples)

----------


## Ekliptix

Dude, what's the mm and Ap equivilency??!!

----------


## Kobe

Parents picked this up...
 :Pimpin':   :Pimpin':

----------


## D'z Nutz

> _Originally posted by Ekliptix_ 
> *Dude, what's the mm and Ap equivilency??!!*



The 80ED has an aperture of 80mm and a focal length of 600mm, making it an F/7.5 scope.

The one on the bottom has an aperture of 120mm and also a focal length of 600mm, making it an F/5 scope.

The next one I'm planning on getting's gonna be huge  :Big Grin:

----------


## 88CRX

Mr. Alex butt plug

----------


## Billy

PS2 games!!

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by D'z Nutz_ 
> *
> 
> *



Yea.. I'm speechless............  :Shock:   :Pimpin':   :crazy nut:   :Drool:   :Pooosie:  

That just look UNREAL...

----------


## jumperman8

> _Originally posted by CivicDXR_ 
> *When I was in Edmonton last week, I bought this set of Initial D diecast cars:
> 
> 
> 
> This week, I found the bigger versions:
> *



Very cool :Shock:

----------


## Redlyne_mr2

:Burn Out:

----------


## EK 2.0

thank you to Allan at STRD for my Apex N1 Catback...

thats EK's latest...

----------


## Despair*

Stella Deus for Ps2  :Wink:

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by Redlyne_mr2_ 
> **



Nice plate... I am thinking about updating mine to something new aswell...

how much was it.. ? $180?

----------


## Redlyne_mr2

> _Originally posted by DJ Lazy_ 
> * 
> 
> Nice plate... I am thinking about updating mine to something new aswell...
> 
> how much was it.. ? $180?*



A bit more...215, they upped the price of these damn things.

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by Redlyne_mr2_ 
> * 
> A bit more...215, they upped the price of these damn things.*



ACK!! that is pricey!  :Bang Head:  


Latest:
8 records from the UK...

----------


## /////AMG

> _Originally posted by Redlyne_mr2_ 
> **



 :Shock:  NICE! :Drool:  

-2 tubs of Terry's Orange icecream  :Big Grin:

----------


## Wakalimasu

> _Originally posted by D'z Nutz_ 
> *Took 2 months of waiting, but my 80ED apochromatic refractor's finally arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the past 8 months, I've been through 4 different telescopes as well as upgrading to a sturdier mount capable of heavier loads. (The next model up, which I was originally considering, weighs about 90lbs for just the mount!) This will pretty much be the bulk of my astrophotography setup for the remainder of this year:
> 
> 
> ...



WOW that's sweet ..

----------


## Wakalimasu

my new toys.. 

i told myself i wasn't gonna start collecting star wars.. but.. damnit.. .impulse buy  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nalgene

Just put a down payment on a Giant Rincon Mountain bike. Its being special ordered from Vancouver and will be here in a week. I cant wait to hit the trails this summer.  :Big Grin:   :Clap:

----------


## paulsaddress5

> _Originally posted by Redlyne_mr2_ 
> * 
> A bit more...215, they upped the price of these damn things.*



 holy fuck :Shock:  i think its 50 here in manitoba.

----------


## Wakalimasu



----------


## sputnik

> _Originally posted by paulsaddress5_ 
> * holy fuck i think its 50 here in manitoba.*



They are $100 in Manitoba

----------


## youngbex

bought a jug of 15W50 mobil one synthetic oil

----------


## hexified

Last thing i bought was Limp Bizkits new cd

----------


## hyperwhite

just bought a 14" Easton baseball glove and a 28oz bat weight

----------


## Dave P

3 Double Martinis.



Gooooo Corporate Power Lunch.

----------


## redline

> _Originally posted by Ben_ 
> *a Barcs Rootbeer and a Vietnamese Sub*



you baller! :Shock:

----------


## AllGoNoShow

Supersized Tic Tac's (The 100's) and a 1 litre of Pepsi.

----------


## sputnik

Picked this up yesterday for the 20D.

Canon EF-S 10-22mm f/3.5-4.5 USM

----------


## QuasarCav

4 Spark plugs and a stewarts cream soda!

----------


## 89coupe

TKO-600 Tranny
SPEC Stage III Plus clutch
Lakewood bellhousing
FMS Aluminum driveshaft
FMS Diff Girdle
FMS 3.27 gears
Eatons Posi 
Moser 31 spline axles
ES driveshaft loop

All being installed on May9th :Clap:

----------


## EK 2.0

> _Originally posted by 89coupe_ 
> *TKO-600 Tranny
> SPEC Stage III Plus clutch
> Lakewood bellhousing
> FMS Aluminum driveshaft
> FMS Diff Girdle
> FMS 3.27 gears
> Eatons Posi 
> Moser 31 spline axles
> ...




oooo can you say launchable... :Burn Out:

----------


## eb0i

2 tickets to Rex Navarette tonight at Mac Hall!

----------


## DJ Lazy

OEM Brembos
Spec Stage 2 Clutch 
Spec Billet Aluminum Flywheel

----------


## AllGoNoShow

128mb SODIMM low profile ram for laptop *Dell Only, fucking retarded and hard to find*

----------


## civicrider

new wheels and i ended up getting differnt seats

----------


## DJ Lazy

18" Racing Hart EVO C5's  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Kamen

Dell Inspiron 700m
1.6ghz Centrino
768mb ram
extra double battery

Private sale I saw in the local paper all for $1000!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  
It's mint!!

----------


## DJ Lazy

DVDs:
Teckademics V "Dynasty"
JDM Insider

Junk Food:
Fruit and Creme Skittles
Junior Mints
Doritos - Bold BBQ
Large Slurpee

----------


## gpomp

alpine KCA-420I

----------


## eb0i

Floral Arrangement for gf's Mom from Willow Park Florists. They were  :Pimpin':

----------


## Nalgene

Tiesto in Concert 2 DVD  :Big Grin:

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

3DLabs Wildcat III 6110 128MB AGP-Pro high-end video card for CAD applications and such. Note the dual graphics processors!  :Pimpin':  

It is, however, rather..._large._

----------


## Team_Mclaren

MSP Steering wheel.

like this
» Click image for larger version

damn sexy

----------


## lam-boy

Type R Front lip
31x6x2.75 intercooler 

 :Pimpin':

----------


## Nalgene

Silver Ipod Mini 6gig 4thgen engraved  :Big Grin:   :Clap:

----------


## cycosis

Forza Motorsport fuck yeah! :Big Grin:

----------


## 5.0

JBL creature 2, hook them up to my iPod dock and sound awesome!!

----------


## civicrider

hey lamboy if u need that lip painted pm me :thumbs up:

----------


## Ekliptix



----------


## ZorroAMG

The One Sweep Broom, as seen on TV lol

Works wonders on hardwood!

----------


## sputnik

> _Originally posted by ZorroAMG_ 
> *The One Sweep Broom, as seen on TV lol
> 
> Works wonders on hardwood!
> *



Where can I find one?

----------


## Gotrek

120 Gallon

----------


## jumperman8

> _Originally posted by Ekliptix_ 
> * 
> 
>  
> 
>  
> 
> *



i really like that, it might seem like to much to some people, but i think it really looks good. Good job  :thumbs up:  


I just bought a few pairs of new kicks. Nothing to out of the ordinary.

----------


## youngbex

4 big macs, and i ate them all :Big Grin:  I WAS HUNGREY you have no idea

----------


## eb0i

Canon Powershot G6 :Drool:

----------


## Z_Fan

Canon Digital Rebel XT  :Drool:   :Love:   :Drool:  

Black with the 17mm-85mm Lens  :Drool:

----------


## Shaolin

I-Mate Jam with 128MB Upgrade.

----------


## nhlfan



----------


## eb0i

> _Originally posted by Z_Fan_ 
> *Canon Digital Rebel XT    
> 
> Black with the 17mm-85mm Lens *




definitely  :Drool:  

I was thinking of getting one as well, but thought that the G6 would suit my lack of camera know how a lot better. Have fun, I definitely am with mine already :thumbs up:

----------


## Ekliptix

> _Originally posted by Z_Fan_ 
> *Canon Digital Rebel XT    
> 
> Black with the 17mm-85mm Lens *



noice.

----------


## Ajay

New set of golf clubs.

----------


## lookingforwork

Spent $4500 at the casino last night dam roulette, bacarrat

----------


## 240droptop

> _Originally posted by youngbex_ 
> *4 big macs, and i ate them all I WAS HUNGREY you have no idea*




Becks that a complete lie and you know it

----------


## InfiniteJoy

Kodak DX6490

I LOVE it so far  :Love:   :Love:

----------


## XylathaneGTR

> _Originally posted by youngbex_ 
> *4 big macs, and i ate them all I WAS HUNGREY you have no idea*



I ate 4 BBQ Quarter pounders within 20 minutes a couple years ago, i didn't want to move for about a half hour after the last one, for fear i'd throw up everywhere.
Eff you mcdonalds.

Back on topic tho, 
JL Bridger Belt. Black
Puma Cross Country Streets in White/Red/yellow
Rock and Republic Henley Method Xclusive (#299/1622 worldwide)
Lunch at Subway. (BMT)

----------


## jumperman8

shit i jsut bought some new wieght lifting gloves

makes me look way bigger when im workign out hahahahahaha

----------


## jumperman8

> _Originally posted by nhlfan_ 
> **



and wow, if that is not the funniest shit ever hahahahahahhahahahahahaha

----------


## lam-boy



----------


## lookingforwork

put $2000 down at the casino got $3000 back in 5mins of playing!

----------


## /////AMG

2 chicken pasties :Drool:  
2 Lucozade's

----------


## max_boost

Toshiba 30" Wide Screen HDTV + Matching Stand
Shaw HDTV+PVR
Sofa
Mattress
Washer/Dryer
Dining Table

Oh I am so poor now.  :Shock:   :Cry:

----------


## lookingforwork

Samsung HL-P5663W 56" Widescreen DLP HDTV All my pictures are to big....dam it!!!!!!!!!

----------


## lookingforwork

http://www.futureshop.ca/catalog/pro...045232&catid=#

----------


## civicrider

got one of these, just a treat for myself :thumbs up:

----------


## Rockski

beyond white hoodie, large... whooo wee

----------


## 2000_SI

Carbon Fibre Hood
Gabriel & Dresden - Bloom
A grilled Chicken Cordon Blue from Mr. Sub  :Drool:  
Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon

----------


## Rockski

> _Originally posted by 2000_SI_ 
> *
> Gabriel &amp; Dresden - Bloom
> *



YOUR DAMN RIGHT YOU DID  :thumbs up: 
first disk, song 11.

----------


## D'z Nutz

w00t w00t

----------


## Ekliptix

and attached

----------


## Superesc

:Burn Out:

----------


## eb0i

I bought this bag, black though

  :thumbs up:

----------


## Nalgene

Team America: World Police (because they were out at VHQ :P)

----------


## SiG Baby

Flowers...to make my deck pretty :Smilie:

----------


## lude_grl

caramel corretto and apple strudel cuz cant keep my eyes open at work :/

----------


## jumperman8

Bought some Protien Drink Mix and Mega Men vitamins

With the sale on at GNC right now i saved 40 bucks. SO TIGHT

----------


## AllGoNoShow

What Team America is out?

I'm going to go get it, I need something to get my mind off ym gf, I'm sure ina day or two I will have a nice little list of shit I've bought  :Smilie:

----------


## Wakalimasu

my camera is borke! 

picked up a lot of star wars toys

ep 1 droid fighter 3 pk (vulture droids)
ep 2 slave 1
ep 3 obi wan fighter
ep 3 arc 170 fighter
ep 3 gunship
ep 3 droid fighter

buncha clones etc

----------


## BumpinTalon

ACCEL DFI gen 6 standalone fuel computer. yeah, that's right. I am going to boost sooo much, I need a standalone to handle it.

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by BumpinTalon_ 
> *ACCEL DFI gen 6 standalone fuel computer. yeah, that's right. I am going to boost sooo much, I need a standalone to handle it.*



Tarretto"not a bad way to spend 10 thousand dollars... "

Brian: "So, am I worthy?"

Tarretto: "We dont know yet, but your in"

 :ROFL!:  that movie still haunts me to this day.. LOL  :thumbs up:

----------


## DannyO

^^^ :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:  

Josh: You know you still owe me a 10 second car

----------


## Team_Mclaren

Whiteline 22m Rear Swaybar



its gonna take forever for it to get here from australia...

----------


## BumpinTalon

> _Originally posted by DJ Lazy_ 
> * 
> 
> Tarretto&quot;not a bad way to spend 10 thousand dollars... &quot;
> 
> Brian: &quot;So, am I worthy?&quot;
> 
> Tarretto: &quot;We dont know yet, but your in&quot;
> 
>  that movie still haunts me to this day.. LOL *



the MoTeC exhaust gets in on Friday  :Wink:  I'm not going to make the same mistakes as spilner, though, I have rewelded all of my floor panels and they should be good to 500hp.

----------


## DJ Lazy

Latest buys:

Wings West RS Side Skirts:
» Click image for larger version

Extreme Designs R33 Front Bumper:

----------


## b_t

» Click image for larger version

18" AXIS Mod Sevens with 225/40R18 Yokohama Parada Spec-2s

----------


## pr0

> _Originally posted by b_t_ 
> *» Click image for larger version
> 
> 18&quot; AXIS Mod Sevens with 225/40R18 Yokohama Parada Spec-2s*



 :Drool:  How much were those?

----------


## b_t

> _Originally posted by pr0_ 
> * 
> 
>  How much were those?*



they were on a really good sale so not nearly as much as they usually are  :Wink:  about $1750. I'm boltin them up tonight and puttin pics on 2gnt, and then hopefully sometime this week we can finally meet up and talk cars hahaha  :Big Grin:

----------


## pr0

yea for sure haha im jealous of your rims though, mine don't look that nice haha. I wish I had that much so I could get 18s.

----------


## b_t

i had to borrow most of the money  :Big Grin:  your rims look damn nice tho, I wanted mesh style rims until these came up for a really nice price. plus your rims have that distinctive Acura classiness to them  :Pimpin':

----------


## pr0

yea they are pretty good  :Big Grin:  the acura badges are the shit. haha, im taking them off today though. haha. how are the tires on those? brand new?

----------


## LUDELVR

> _Originally posted by DJ Lazy_ 
> *Latest buys:
> 
> Wings West RS Side Skirts:
> » Click image for larger version
> 
> Extreme Designs R33 Front Bumper:
> *



You cocksucker!! haha  :ROFL!:  I wanted to buy those side skirts!!  :Bang Head:  

Oh well, I guess the HDRD sides will have to do until I find another set of WWRS!! Oh well, good purchase either way! :thumbs up:   :thumbs up:

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by LUDELVR_ 
> * I wanted to buy those side skirts!! *



You snooze your loose...  :ROFL!:  

I am more stoked about my front end purchase.... Now I just gotta find a suitable rear lip/bumper...  :dunno:

----------


## b_t

> _Originally posted by pr0_ 
> *yea they are pretty good  the acura badges are the shit. haha, im taking them off today though. haha. how are the tires on those? brand new?*



brand spanking new. pics are going up at 2gnt in a minute. I was turning them on my buddy's garage floor and they had that hideous squeak brand new rubber has. even rolling they made a lot of noise. plus, they spit a demented amount of rocks up. why are you ditching the acura rims?

----------


## LUDELVR

> _Originally posted by DJ Lazy_ 
> * 
> 
> You snooze your loose...  
> 
> I am more stoked about my front end purchase.... Now I just gotta find a suitable rear lip/bumper... *



Yah, you're right, I shoulda bought it ...but the whole being across the world thing slowed me down! :Wink:   :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:  

Anyway, let me know if you wanna sell those to get something else, just know you have a buyer waiting here if you want to get something else!  :thumbs up:

----------


## jumperman8

90 Prelude SI2.0

Get me through summer :thumbs up:

----------


## b_t

bam

----------


## achtung

looks friggin nice.  :Big Grin:  you mite want to drop it an inch too.

----------


## Rockski

i got meself paper mario for the game cube

----------


## LUDELVR

I finally bought my 1 gig mp3 player. 3 burned games - Midnight Club 3, Dynasty Warriors 4 and Prince of Persia 2 for the PS2, and upgraded the memory on my laptop from a 10 gig to a 20 gig hard disk.

Here's the MP3 once again:

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by LUDELVR_ 
> * upgraded the memory on my laptop from a 10 gig to a 20 gig hard disk.*



You realize memory and Harddrives are different...  :ROFL!:

----------


## codo

> _Originally posted by DJ Lazy_ 
> * 
> 
> You realize memory and Harddrives are different... *



maybe he dont speak nerd? :dunno:

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by codo_ 
> * 
> 
> maybe he dont speak nerd?*



 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Just giving him a hard time... if you would have read the past posts, you would realize this......

----------


## codo

> _Originally posted by DJ Lazy_ 
> * 
> 
>  
> 
> Just giving him a hard time... if you would have read the past posts, you would realize this......*



dude i was joking as well

----------


## Wakalimasu

oh yah cybertron's out in Calgary :p

----------


## LUDELVR

> _Originally posted by DJ Lazy_ 
> * 
> 
> You realize memory and Harddrives are different... *



Hahaha, yah, sorry man, that's what I meant...I was thinking memory because of my mp3 player! And I meant to say hard disk! Oh man, it's been a long week! :crazy nut:   :crazy nut:   :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:

----------


## habsfan



----------


## D'z Nutz

Wakalimasu: I'd break into your house and steal your transformers, but I'd get busted cause I'd end up playing with them at the scene of the crime! Hahaha! If I ever bought any Transformers, it sure in the hell wouldn't be to keep them in their original packages for collector's value. I'd bust that shit out and recapture my childhood!

----------


## Wakalimasu

> _Originally posted by D'z Nutz_ 
> *Wakalimasu: I'd break into your house and steal your transformers, but I'd get busted cause I'd end up playing with them at the scene of the crime! Hahaha! If I ever bought any Transformers, it sure in the hell wouldn't be to keep them in their original packages for collector's value. I'd bust that shit out and recapture my childhood!*



done



i take a package pic for haul purposes and i bust them out .. transform it once or twice and display them somewhere

heh

----------


## Wakalimasu



----------


## Wakalimasu

yes.. got some more new stuff



should be it till next tuesday ><  :Big Grin:

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

So, uh, where do you live? I may have to break into your house.


Whoops, did I type that out loud?  :Angel:

----------


## ninspeed

I just bought another 2003 vette... writen off of cource, but fixable

----------


## gen2teggy

i picked her up on 8ave downtown...cheap 
50 bucks

----------


## habsfan

the collection grows by one

----------


## ecstasy_civic

New rash guard and gloves

Need a new elbow pad, maybe next month

----------


## ecstasy_civic

the new shirt, hopefully I dont tear this one lol

----------


## DJ Lazy

See Below...

----------


## AllGoNoShow

Should have posted a week ago but, 85 Regal  :Big Grin:

----------


## 2000_SI

The Sims 2 - University Expansion Pack (sisters B-Day)
This months Import Tuner  :thumbs up:  
Mugen replica Front Lip and side skirts
a I <3 My Honda Sticker

----------


## Kamen

:Big Grin:

----------


## Mad$ella

$0.15 wings! Mmmmmmmmmm  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ali232

a metallica cd

----------


## NickGT

New guard dog for my house  :Big Grin:  His name is Coda. 4 month old mini schnauzer!

» Click image for larger version

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by NickGT_ 
> *New guard dog for my house  His name is Coda. 4 month old mini schnauzer!*



Nice looking pup man!!  :thumbs up:  I miss my little guy now that my parents moved out to BC...  :Cry:

----------


## NickGT

> _Originally posted by DJ Lazy_ 
> * 
> 
> Nice looking pup man!!  I miss my little guy now that my parents moved out to BC... *



Thanks man. Yah Coda is feeling a bit rough today. We had him fixed this morning. Poor guy  :Shock:  

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Ekliptix

intake gaskets.

----------


## AznDragon2004

Krylon fusion spray paint for the xbox.

----------


## habsfan

3 more join the collection

----------


## b_t

oh wow, big list 
Turbocharger 
O2 housing 
Boost Gauge
Wire and lots of it 
Fittings 
Lines 
small things, but big things!

----------


## nicks

i bought a bagel from the bagel shop in canmore and 24 beer for tonight.

----------


## A_3

> _Originally posted by NickGT_ 
> * 
> 
> Thanks man. Yah Coda is feeling a bit rough today. We had him fixed this morning. Poor guy  
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



Wicked dogs, we used to own two Schnauzers when I was younger. Their tails are the best when they get excited.

-Over night Honda parts from Japan...
$7.00 liscence plate cap 
-Air Intake cleaner from c-tire

----------


## el_fefes

:Big Grin:

----------


## NickGT

> _Originally posted by A_3_ 
> * 
> 
> Wicked dogs, we used to own two Schnauzers when I was younger. Their tails are the best when they get excited.
> 
> *



Yah man the tail and the goatee are where its at!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kobe

It's in the middle of getting financed right now  :Drool:  


Hopefully monday it will all be set...

----------


## eb0i

Motorolla HS850  :Pimpin':

----------


## likwid

> _Originally posted by NickGT_ 
> * 
> 
> Thanks man. Yah Coda is feeling a bit rough today. We had him fixed this morning. Poor guy  
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



Can he pick up HBO with that thing? Haha I kid, cute dog though.

----------


## gpomp



----------


## INITIALD

> _Originally posted by gpomp_ 
> **



You fag

----------


## \JCAR/

a cai for my car

----------


## Wakalimasu

little something i got for myself :p

----------


## TheBenzo

Dolci and Gabbanna Toilet Water and Dunhill also a shit website called calgaryunderground.com

----------


## TheBenzo

> _Originally posted by DannyO_ 
> *^^^   
> 
> Josh: You know you still owe me a 10 second car*



 Wtf? No I don't. Wtf?

----------


## b_t

» Click image for larger version

T3/T4. screw the 14B, this turbo is better!

----------


## BigBearWest

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...e=STRK:MEWN:IT

This bad boy  :Big Grin:

----------


## JordanLotoski



----------


## Ferio_vti

:Smilie:

----------


## Chiggles

Hope to have pics of other recent purchases prior to this one once I start experimenting with the new digi.  :Big Grin:

----------


## A790

Offspring Greatest Hits Album, Black Eyed Peas 'Elephunk', Nine Inch Nails 'With_Teeth'. 

A plane ticket, a Motorola V80 and, heh... oh yea, a MP5 Airsoft replica  :Wink: 

Save money my ass :P

----------


## InfiniteJoy



----------


## DJ Lazy

THE WORST sub evar from Subway...

I think she was a little pissed off at me showing up at 930... Door was already locked and she was basically done cleaning up... Horrible attitude while serving me, made no effort to "artistically" make my sandwich... etc etc... 

Tomorrow, Pappa gets a new camera!!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Pimpin':

----------


## cman



----------


## dj_honda

+

+



Oh yea, and some of those dreaded rear LCA bolts from honda FUCKKKK :Guns:   :Guns:   :Guns:

----------


## finboy

> _Originally posted by dj_honda_ 
> *
> +
> 
> +
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yea, and some of those dreaded rear LCA bolts from honda FUCKKKK  *



good choice on the ground controls  :Wink:

----------


## Rockski

a new fender and fender flares all the way around for my truck  :thumbs up:

----------


## dj_honda

> _Originally posted by finboy_ 
> * 
> 
> good choice on the ground controls *



thanks dude  :thumbs up:

----------


## DJ Lazy

Canon 350D Kit w/ Accessory Bag (includes 2nd Battery, Battery Grip, UV Filter)  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:   :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap: 

» Click image for larger version

----------


## finboy

soooo broke, lol

----------


## Canmorite

A wicked shirt from Banana Republic.

----------


## b_t

Autometer boost gauge, air fuel gauge, dual gauge pillar pod, -8AN stainless steel line, ends for the -8AN line (yay! putting ends on SS lines is FUN!) super stock hose ends, some fuel injection hose, turbocharger oil drain, oil bung, Vortech FMU, wastegate for T3, downpipe, a hole bunch of stuff
but on the plus side, I have all my turbo parts now  :Smilie:  just need eight bolts for the turbo and two gaskets and then I'm good to go

----------


## finboy

get stainless bolts for your turbo, and use NICKEL anti-seeze, saves SOOOO many headaches.

----------


## b_t

> _Originally posted by finboy_ 
> *get stainless bolts for your turbo, and use NICKEL anti-seeze, saves SOOOO many headaches.*



nickel? where could I get that? Crappy Tire has dick all for this kind of thing

----------


## finboy

partsource, autovalue, etc.

its rated for 1800 degrees i beleive.

----------


## dave101

gas....its up to 2.41 now :Cry:

----------


## dave101

gas....its up to 2.41 now :Cry: 

edit: woops i dunno how it gone on here twice :dunno:

----------


## sputnik

> _Originally posted by dave101_ 
> *gas....its up to 2.41 now*



Thats still only 77 cents/L CDN

We are currently paying 98.9 cents/L CDN which works out to $3.14/gal USD.

----------


## max_boost

Finally, my own place!

Inner City  :Pimpin':

----------


## sputnik

G5 iMac
20" Widescreen LCD
2GB RAM
400 GB SATA Hard Drive
802.11g
Bluetooth

----------


## Orzel

Tuition............so pricy.....plus books.....

----------


## natejj

> _Originally posted by sputnik_ 
> *
> 
> G5 iMac
> 20&quot; Widescreen LCD
> 2GB RAM
> 400 GB SATA Hard Drive
> 802.11g
> Bluetooth*



400 is a big. big big big harddrive. thats a bag harddrive.

----------


## Nalgene

Wow thats a nice House. What area of the innercity? 
Congrats!

----------


## finboy

> _Originally posted by max_boost_ 
> *Finally, my own place!
> 
> Inner City  
> 
> *



moved into crescent? nice, we are pretty much neighbors  :thumbs up:   :ROFL!:

----------


## gpomp

new tires
» Click image for larger version

----------


## DJ Lazy

one of Ekliptix's (Graham) 2005 Snowmobile calenders!! Amazing photos, and for $20 you can't beat it.... I highly recommend everyone support him, or I will break your legs..  :Big Grin:   :ROFL!:  

Thanks Graham, was a pleasure meeting you as well!!!  :thumbs up:

----------


## habsfan

new chair, books, laptop coming shortly, fuck school adds up


oh i also bought a new tv...for school....yea

----------


## Ekliptix

DJ Lazy thanks, and I'll help with the leg breaking.

Latest purchase:

Powermastet 140Amp alternator - $250
$75 worth of gas 
$50 worth of boxes for calendar shipping
New battery for the stang $100
New cable from battery terminal $8.56
$13 duty from getting my rebuilt blower back from Texas

----------


## schurchill39

A ethernet card, a cross over cable and a 80GB hard drive for the softmodding of an xbox

----------


## DJ Lazy

Picked this up this afternoon:

Canon EF 28-105mm f/3.5-4.5 USM Lens

» Click image for larger version

----------


## AJL

3 CD's...
DJ Tiesto in Search of Sunrise 2
DJ Tiesto Live in LA
Story of the Year- Page Avenue

----------


## LUDELVR

Just picked up a couple things for my computer:

First thing, usb memory stick. This thing is tiny!!!

 

And a new mouse. It's kinda ricey but it's got some HID's and some strobes in it! Also rolling on dubs!!  :thumbs up: 
 :ROFL!:  Now that's proper HID cutoff!!  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## hollywood_35

that mouse is  :Pimpin':  where'd you get it and for how much?

my last purchase was a chicken club at BK at 2:30 in the morning, where I happened to see a RHD fairlady Z going through the drivethru... I swear if I had one I'd go through in reverse.

----------


## schurchill39

New tire. Dunlop sport A2, the first step in getting the 240 back on the road. And a birthday card for my friend.

----------


## LUDELVR

> _Originally posted by hollywood_35_ 
> *that mouse is  where'd you get it and for how much?
> 
> *



It was about 15 bux at the electronics market here in Korea. :thumbs up:

----------


## iceburns288

1:12th scale Revell F2002! :Drool:

----------


## AJL

an Alberta 2005 Centennial T-Shirt at Globalfest 2005! (sweet fireworks)

----------


## DJ Lazy

Groceries... YAY!! :ROFL!:

----------


## A_3

12" iBook G4


My first Apple computer and i'm highly impressed thus far.  :thumbs up:

----------


## asp integra

just bought some line invaders, in 178 from fresh sports, i cant wait for snow so i can try these skis!

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by asp integra_ 
> *just bought some line invaders, in 178 from fresh sports, i cant wait for snow so i can try these skis!*



Shoulda waited... I'm selling my Scratch BC's this fall...

----------


## DJ Lazy

Canon Zoom Super Wide Angle EF 20-35mm f/3.5-4.5 USM Lens

----------


## Ben

60L of premium fuel.

----------


## prodjsxb

Custom fab'd AEM Cold Air Intake and OBX seamless stainless catback with dual rolled tips for my bimmer.  :crazy nut:

----------


## LUDELVR

What time is it YO?!

----------


## A|pine

rofl my friend has that^^

----------


## Ekliptix

50mm F1.4 and hood and filter



Sony MP3 Player from Visions for the train ride to SAIT(45min x 2).
It has a 70hr battery life!!
*different color then shown*

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by Ekliptix_ 
> *50mm F1.4 and hood and filter*



Everyone seems to have that or the 1.8 in there arsenal of lenses... I think I am missing out on something..  :Frown:

----------


## Ekliptix

The 1.8 is only $70US for a new one. The gave wicked optics and do well in low light. Plus they work wicked for macros when using lens tubes.

----------


## 89coupe

Just picked up this bad boy. I figured if I was gonna get a new receiver might as well get something good  :Big Grin: 

Its a beast, I had to remove all the glass in my little cabinet for it to fit...LOL

http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/pn...728213,00.html

----------


## 1-Bar

^wow, go big or go home!! Does that come with the little microphone that you set on your primary seating area and it self adjusts??

----------


## 89coupe

Yep, very cool feature. 




> _Originally posted by 1-Bar_ 
> *^wow, go big or go home!! Does that come with the little microphone that you set on your primary seating area and it self adjusts??*

----------


## Rockski

THE LAST PIECE OF MY TRUCK PUZZLE

Bumper support

WHOOOO

----------


## finboy

1 beyond.ca lanyard
2 beyond.ca decals
3 cd's
-amber pacific
-common
-BEST OF GUNS AND ROSES  :Big Grin:

----------


## sCream

- nano 
- True Religion Joey Dark vintage jeans.. THAT DONT FIT  :Bang Head:  
- and Textbooks!

----------


## Kirbs17

Textbooks (About $500 worth  :Bang Head:  )
512 mb SanDisk Micro Cruzer USB Drive
25ft CAT5 Cable

----------


## zerofighter

-pair of Nudies Straight Sven (dry denim, no wash for 6 months!)
-4GB black iPod Nano, just arrived today at 11am! I love this thing, so small, clear screen, and its just pure technological art!

----------


## Kobe

2000 Passat V6 2.8L

----------


## /////AMG

Should arrive tom!!!

Nokia 6630
» Click image for larger version
(pic off net, not mine)

----------


## natejj

32 square feet of velvet for my poker table im building

----------


## carzcraz

PIAA W2 bulbs for my CL-S fog lights
Squash air freshener refills from Van city
Black front and rear seat covers for the 05 Corolla

----------


## USED

4GB black ipod nano!

----------


## DJ Lazy

-Xbox (only god knows why..  :Bang Head:  )
-50pk of CDR's
-25pk of DVD+R's

----------


## pizalm

2 Redsand shirts
2 quiksilver shirts
1 pr of quiksilver shorts
1 pr of Redsand shorts
A white shell necklace thing
and a git er done wristband :Big Grin:

----------


## b_t

Turbonetics Deltagate 
3" inlet Vibrant muffler 
3" mandrel bent downpipe
and something else that I might have needed.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Set of new strings for the Electric Bass (came very close to buying an acoustic bass while I was in the store, damn you Guitarworks!!!)  :Big Grin:  

Digital Multimeter

Soldering iron

60ft of oxygen-free speaker wire... in yellow!

----------


## Chiggles

New replacement speedo gauge for my ride, Ninja Gaiden Black for Xbox  :Big Grin:

----------


## AznDragon2004

psp

----------


## 2000_SI

2 Numark Axis 9's
1 Numark DXM06
30 CD-R's

----------


## Lex350

1 gig travel drive

----------


## Evo prec

2001 audi a4 sport

----------


## l8braker

A cool rhymesayers tee-shirt and felt vol. 1 cd from the atmosphere show last night.  :thumbs up:

----------


## /////AMG

:Clap:   :Clap:  Came with the phone (posted above).


Can't complain when you get stuff for free!

----------


## AllGoNoShow

Fel Pro gaskets for Headers - $24
$50 worth of 91 Octane last night

----------


## Ben

Creative Labs Sound Blaster Audigy2 ZS Platinum

And about to purchase approximatly 60L of VPOWER.

----------


## DJ Lazy

- $58 dollars of Premiun Fuel
- Reese Peanut Butter Cups
- 1 Kingsize Skittles

----------


## /////AMG

- King Size Twix
- Wonka Bar
- Bounty
- 40 Timbits for.... £5.99 = $12.34 :Shock:   :Bang Head:   :Frown:

----------


## Wakalimasu

havent posted here in a while

----------


## Kamen

iPod nano - Black 4GB

----------


## AllGoNoShow

1L can of paint - $12 somethin

Parking Pass for school - $25

Wendys food - $4.19 + tax

----------


## Ekliptix

Snowmobile mod parts:

suspension part that will give me 18" vertical travel in the rear. $70US


Fuel pressure controller. Not exactly as shown. I install different jets in line with the fuel pump to control flow.


Clutch weights and springs


Big Flow intake. Not exactly as shown.

----------


## asp integra

tickets for russels peters comedy tour for nov 25 and tickets to the FRESHtival 2 weeks away!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## AznDragon2004

French Connection Hoody

----------


## Ben

some new pretty brembo brakes.

----------


## iceburns288

More Pink Floyd...

Wish You Were Here
The Division Bell

 :Smilie:

----------


## stevieo

ub3rd4t4 chip kit y0!

----------


## bruce_eli

> _Originally posted by asp integra_ 
> *tickets for russels peters comedy tour for nov 25 and tickets to the FRESHtival 2 weeks away!!!!!!!!!!!*



Can you get freshitival tickets online? A couple friends and I are coming south to see it and I thought it was just at the door tickets.

Just got these in yellow/black on friday.

----------


## CivicDXR

More recent stuff I picked up...

-Initial D Live Action Movie DVD (Official Chinese Release)
-Black 4GB iPod Nano
-Sony Ericsson S710a



-'I (heart) my Honda' decal from 88CRX (thanks again Ryan!)



-Some primer, flat black, and red spray paint to pimp out my winter wheels (gunmetal last year) -> yes, Jen-Elle has her winter clothes on again  :Bang Head: 



-Some fresh food (minnows) for my roommate shown here :Devil:

----------


## DJ Lazy

Your winter tires look HAWT Aldrich...  :Pimpin':   :thumbs up: 


My latest:

- Too many groceries..  :ROFL!:  
- Counterstrike Source
- Rallisport Challenge 2 (XBOX)
- Tony Hawk Underground (XBOX)
- Second Controller for XBOX
- 12ft of TV Cable for Cable
- 1 Kit Kat

----------


## CivicDXR

> _Originally posted by DJ Lazy_ 
> *Your winter tires look HAWT Aldrich... *



Thanks! I needed a change from last year, and I missed the way my old Rota Group-N's looked on my car, hence the colors  :Wink:

----------


## natejj

38.17 to Fill my baby up at superstore.

----------


## /////AMG

Lucozade  :Drool:  

And the best slogan on a chocolate bar 



 :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:  good too.  :thumbs up:

----------


## derek123

Samsung 913T 19" LCD

 


zing! good bye crt that's 18" thick

----------


## Ekliptix

$50 for mustang petroleum.

----------


## finboy

"Use Your Illusion I & II Live in Tokyo" on dvd, only $25 for both  :Big Grin:

----------


## finboy

rich, does that new inital d have the REAL engrish sub's?

----------


## Raz

Yesterday I bought some salt and a car.

----------


## Raz

Yesterday I bought some salt and a car.

----------


## soupey

jus recently bought a sony ericsson k600i, such an amazing phone, sleek too, it was my summer gift to myself...lol.

----------


## GQBalla

- ASUS P4P 800 - E DLX GB LAN/SATA IDE RAID
- Antec TX1050B Black SOHO case w/ 500 w silent ps
- Seagate 200GB Barracuda 7200.8 Serial ATA w/ NCQ, 8MB Cache
- 2 x 512 kingston ram
- lg dvd burner
- 2 x antec pro series 80 mm double ball-bearing case fan

----------


## DJ Lazy

- Halo 2
- Ergonomic Mouse Pad
- And................
Everythings better in Surround Sound Baby!!!!!  :Pimpin':

----------


## HoisinSauce



----------


## Chiggles

^^ Very good choice, Hoisin. Best 2.1 system out there right now in my opinion. I have a set of Altecs myself from 3 years ago and loved them so much that I rigged them up to my Xbox and PS2 instead.  :Big Grin:

----------


## AznDragon2004

skittles
dasani water
pringles

----------


## AJL

The Halo Book Trilogy... 
so far AMAZING. Everything makes so much more sense. Enjoying the read alot.

----------


## Raz

is someone going to add all this up in a years time and tell us what bastards we are?

----------


## leutyc

My first ever gaming consol, a PS2, slim... an 6 games.

----------


## DJ Lazy

http://www.brothersinarmsgame.com/us...lood/index.php

Backup battery for my Camera
Rechargeable Batteries w/ Charger..(prolly gonna return it now though)

----------


## Wakalimasu



----------


## Wakalimasu

2nd post..

----------


## Toms-SC

1000th reply; space for rent

----------


## infected

Gap winter jacket
Mercedes lanyard

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by Toms-SC_ 
> *1000th reply; space for rent*



Only post you've ever made in this thread and it was completely useless...  :ROFL!:

----------


## Goblin

Four dollars and 50 cents worth of gas.
Paycheck tommorow and that money was from the coin holder.

The clerk gave me the weirdest look.....

----------


## /////AMG

3 Text books £78  :Bang Head:   :Bang Head:  
Amazon = free delivery  :thumbs up:

----------


## rony_espana

Black Alteezas for my 4runner......

----------


## sputnik

> _Originally posted by Goblin_ 
> *Four dollars and 50 cents worth of gas.
> Paycheck tommorow and that money was from the coin holder.
> 
> The clerk gave me the weirdest look.....*



I'd be giving weird looks to someone with a BMW 3-series that cant afford to fill it too.

----------


## 2000_SI

SL 1200
» Click image for larger version

----------


## Merkur

Latest Purchase: 2006 VW Beetle

----------


## DJ Lazy

Junior Bacon Cheeseburger  :Drool:   :Drool:   :Drool:  
Homestyle Chicken Strips  :Drool:   :Drool:  
Biggie Size Coke  :Drool:

----------


## Stratus_Power

oakley why 8.2 polarized  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ekliptix



----------


## Lo)2enz0

a ring for my girlfriends birthday and a jugo juice

----------


## EK 2.0

> _Originally posted by Ekliptix_ 
> **




Man you always display your purchases soo PIMPLY...I would love to see you show us when you buy a pack of gum and a coke...haha

----------


## Ekliptix

Here's the cola!

----------


## ecstasy_civic

> _Originally posted by Ekliptix_ 
> *Here's the cola!
> *



 :ROFL!:  

nice pic man!

I think today......... I bought pumpkins :Big Grin:

----------


## EK 2.0

> _Originally posted by Ekliptix_ 
> *Here's the cola!
> *





pfffft, I axed for a Coke...hahaha :Wink:

----------


## DJ Lazy

where'd you find a place selling that bottle??

----------


## infected

90 tokens for $30 at Eau Claire  :Bang Head:

----------


## Ekliptix

> _Originally posted by DJ Lazy_ 
> *where'd you find a place selling that bottle??*



Mexico

----------


## 2002civic

my halloween costume :Big Grin:

----------


## Focus

Peavey Millenium 4 BXP  :Drool:   :Drool:  

This thing is awesome!!

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by Focus_ 
> *Peavey Millenium 4 BXP   
> 
> This thing is awesome!!
> 
> *



Nice, Peaveys have excellent sound for the price!  :thumbs up:

----------


## Goblin

> _Originally posted by sputnik_ 
> * 
> 
> I'd be giving weird looks to someone with a BMW 3-series that cant afford to fill it too.*



yeah good point.. but.. i had better things than gas to buy lol

----------


## /////AMG

-19" Widescreen LCD Monitor for PC
-2.1 Logitech Speakers for PC
-256MB RS-MMC (DV) for phone
-48 CD Wallet thingy
-Bugatti EB110 Brochure
-2 12" Subs from subway  :Drool:  
-Spiderman 2 Limited Edition DVD (boxset)
-A haircut  :Smilie:

----------


## Wakalimasu

new toys of course!

----------


## 2000_SI

^^^ Oh SNAP!
Honda Transformer.... :thumbs up:

----------


## FatboyTheHungry

Needed a winter car, so a couple weeks ago I bought a 96 Civic Hatch and some goodies:

2001 Integra GSR B18C Motor swap
Fuel Pump
Water Pump
belts, hoses
new ignition wires
new axles
Injen short ram intake
Mugen CTR TwinLoop Exhaust
APEXi ground/stabilizer kit
ITR 5 Lug brake upgrade
Brembo slotted rotors
Hawk HP Plus pads
Goodridge stainless steel brakelines
Eibach Prokit springs
VIS Racing CF oem style hood
TEIN hood dampers
CTR front grille
CTR front lip
CTR rear lip
JDM front headlights
JDM tail lights
Helios H4 H/L HID upgrade
CTR shift boot
Spoon shift knob
ACT clutch
CTR Flywheel

That's all for now. Motor swap is in progress. I think everything should be complete by early next week. In the spring, I am planning some other goodies:

new cams
cam pullies
intake manifold/throttle bodies
ECU tuning
CF hatch
paint

Can't wait, should be fun 
 :Big Grin:   :thumbs up:

----------


## Kirbs17

Should be a good time tonight (toga party $5 admission collected last week)

1 keg of Molson Canadian
2 60 oz's Bacardi Rum
1 60 oz R and R (i think, i forget the kind of whiskey)

about 100 plastic beer cups

1 white sheet

----------


## viffer

canon sd400.  :thumbs up:

----------


## CanadianBoy69

4 packs of ichiban soup  :thumbs up:

----------


## Wakalimasu



----------


## DJ Lazy

1 - Canon EW-63B Lens Hood for 28-105mm Lens
1 - Kenko 12/20/36mm Entension Tubes
1 - Canon EF 50mm f/1.8 II Lens
1 - The Original Lensbaby 

» Click image for larger version

----------


## l8braker

> _Originally posted by Kirbs17_ 
> *Should be a good time tonight (toga party $5 admission collected last week)
> 
> 1 keg of Molson Canadian
> 2 60 oz's Bacardi Rum
> 1 60 oz R and R (i think, i forget the kind of whiskey)
> 
> about 100 plastic beer cups
> 
> 1 white sheet*



 :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:  Party on man

6 pack of beer for the game tonight! GO FLAMES GO

----------


## BigBearWest

Intercooler

----------


## JAYMEZ

CHa Ching

----------


## Mikey_008

Complete lip kit for an RSX, which is not for me, but for a buddies b-day! :thumbs up:

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by JAYMEZ_STi_ 
> *CHa Ching*



BALLA!!!!!  :Pimpin':  

Crappy pic tho...  :ROFL!:

----------


## Newk

JAYMEZ wins. :Bang Head:  

I just picked this up today.

----------


## JAYMEZ

> _Originally posted by Newk_ 
> *JAYMEZ wins. 
> 
> I just picked this up today.
> 
> 
> 
> *




Maybe I should be buying one of these LOL

----------


## EK 2.0

> _Originally posted by JAYMEZ_STi_ 
> *Maybe I should be buying one of these LOL*



nawww...let me know we can set up something to snap, snap and snap away at the MKIV...

----------


## ZorroAMG

Panasonic 42" Plasma 

Shaw Digital HD Dual Tuner PVR

----------


## Kirbs17

$40 groceries at Sobeys for ~$20.. lol I love it when only college students work for places, and hook other students up with as many discounts as possible

----------


## retro-steve

-wiring harness adapter to hook up my system

-butt wire connectors

-U-tools to remove stock system

-ice scraper

-haynes manual

...oh and i guess the car itself i bought exactly 7 days ago  :Big Grin:

----------


## /////AMG

-Some clothes
-Mcdonald deli sandwich meal (CRAP!)
-and this magazine which cost about $21  :Bang Head:

----------


## habsfan

1 year gym membership
1 garden salad w/ light italian dressing
1 container of cottage cheese

mmmm

----------


## DJ Lazy

- Wendy's Single Classic Combo... Fries sucked.!!!
- 1 Starbucks Venti Mocha Frappucino  :Drool:   :Drool:

----------


## b_t

Tial 38mm in black.

----------


## legendboy

:Burn Out:

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

^ Finally!  :thumbs up:  

Did you get it from Ebay?

----------


## legendboy

nope, not from ebay

----------


## BigBearWest

Nice looking car Corey

----------


## PeDe

Trojan condoms
 :Go Flames Go:

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by legendboy_ 
> *nope, not from ebay*



Good, good. The picture just seemed Ebay-quality. When do you go pick up the car, or do you have it already?

----------


## legendboy

i am flying down sunday night, should be back friday.

----------


## 2000_SI

> _Originally posted by PeDe_ 
> *Trojan condoms
> *



What, are you going to go try and fuck the hockey team?
 :Wink: 


As for purchases:
Andy Moor - Halcyon
Kuffdam & Plant - Summer Dream
TBA - SOS
Whiteroom - Whiteroom 2005

----------


## izzoblitzo

hahaha.. I bought shoes with "spinners". 

I just couldnt pass up the novelty of the shoes!! :Big Grin: 



This auto-inspired basketball shoe will keep all
eyes locked on your moves on and off the court.
The soft, full-grain leather upper includes chromed "Spinners"
wheel accents that actually spin while exposing the detailed,
hidden brake caliper. A double lasted outsole keeps this ride
looking good with clean, crisp lines, while the solid rubber,
herringbone traction outsole helps you hit the brakes quickly.

modelled after Latrell Spreewell's wheels. haha

----------


## Wakalimasu



----------


## DJ Lazy

a SHITLOAD of groceries...  :Drool:

----------


## Foz

Halls and Cepacol
 :thumbsdown:

----------


## /////AMG

Snickers
Bounty

----------


## FiveFreshFish

Garmont Adrenalin G-Fit Alpine Touring Ski Boots

----------


## DJ Lazy

1 Pocket Dawg
1 Chocolate Malt Icecream
1 Heroin Beer

----------


## /////AMG

1 Box is lovely chocolates from Italy  :Drool:  
-eBay stuff

----------


## gpomp

a new phone cuz im a phone whore.

----------


## richardchan2002

Holy baller phone!

I purchased gas at 75.4c/L last.

----------


## CanadianBoy69

Cool Runnings on DVD and

a 1.8L of Presidents Choice Water

----------


## t-im

Cruel Intentions DVD

Penguin Tee

----------


## Kirbs17

DJ Tiesto 2 disc cd. kind of disappointed, and a 40 oz of Wisers Rye

----------


## carzcraz

Possession date January 16/06

 :Big Grin:

----------


## DJ Lazy

Dinner at El Sombrero's lastinight...  :Drool:

----------


## iceburns288

HD TiVo! :Big Grin:

----------


## chris

hks pfc f-con

----------


## eb0i

CCM 252 Tacks.
getting back into the hockey groove :thumbs up:

----------


## DannyO

20" Imac G5 baby, love this computer.

----------


## finboy

> _Originally posted by finboy_ 
> **



again....

SOOOOO broke  :Big Grin:

----------


## Davetronz

Underarmor Hockey Undershirt - $70  :Big Grin:

----------


## /////AMG

I won this, actually I guess I paid for it, since it was one of those Â£1 text message competitions.

I think I may eBay it...

A normal toque?
» Click image for larger version 

Why NO! It's a headphone toque!!  :thumbs up:  

» Click image for larger version

----------


## AJL

Logitech Z-2200 2.1 Speakers
D-Link Wireless Networking Gear (Xbox Live!)

----------


## InfiniteJoy

canon digital rebel xt

----------


## duffspec

Sealy posturepedic, euro top and individual pocket coils=$1800

Toshiba 62" DLP wide screen=$2600

Toshiba 62" stand=$100

Two TPS "Hasek heel curve" sticks=$82

Me now= BROKE!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## finboy

less then $50 for all 3  :Big Grin:

----------


## CanadianBoy69

Perry Ellis 360° cologne

And Diesel Plus Plus Cologne  :Big Grin:

----------


## doublepostwhore

New radiator  :Frown:

----------


## jdmakkord

gateway fpd2185w 21" widescreen lcd monitor :Smilie:

----------


## infected

Prozzak - Cruel Cruel World  :thumbs up: 

30G iPod Video w/ power adapter and skin

----------


## CanadianBoy69

2 bottles of FCUK mens cologne :thumbs up:

----------


## /////AMG

3X BOOST chocolate Bars
-Free subway with the purchase of a drink
-The Sun

----------


## mr.loco

a gram of weed :crazy nut:

----------


## Gondi Stylez

1 caramel mach (me) + 1 shot of espresso (me) + chai latte (GF) cup cakes (share) =  :Drool:  x1000000000

----------


## DJ Lazy

- 1 Full Throttle Energy Drink
- 1 2L Bottle of Coke
- 1 26 of Malibu Rum
- 2 Monterrey Jack Taquitos
- 1 Bag of Dill Doritos
- 1 Big sack of Swedish Berries

----------


## habsfan

24 blue jays tickets.

----------


## AznDragon2004

Full throttle energy drink
Candy

----------


## DJ Lazy

Dakota Workboots..

----------


## HoisinSauce

3 calgary flames tickets

----------


## eb0i

-2 Mario Kart DS Super Paks
-Animal Crossing
-Nintendogs: dachshund
-Castlevania

----------


## 7thgenvic

1)ARC airbox 
2?ARC rad cooling plate!

----------


## Kirbs17

2 sens vs flames tickets
10 pints of beer at the game
1 hangover

----------


## dub_c

1 26 of Crown Royal
4 Initial D movie posters
box of 8 mini pepsi's

----------


## CanadianBoy69

a credit card bill  :Frown:

----------


## GC84ever

A bottle of Batman Bottle Bath for my 5 yr old cousin for xmas

----------


## CanadianBoy69

> _Originally posted by GC84ever_ 
> *A bottle of Batman Bottle Bath for my 5 yr old cousin for xmas*




hye man i love the subaru in ur sig, my cuzin has the same damn car except wid a few more ads on it lol do u no anyone intersted in buyin it

----------


## natejj

25 dollars in online poker money.

I have already lost half of it.  :Frown:

----------


## Z24_3.1.

mmm timmys peach juice mmmmm

----------


## CanadianBoy69

Durex Condoms  :thumbs up:

----------


## mpl

mcdeal meal

----------


## Ekliptix

More pics later

----------


## /////AMG

^^  :Pooosie:   :Pooosie:   :Drool:

----------


## HoisinSauce

mcdeal meal

----------


## Ekliptix

> _Originally posted by /////AMG_ 
> *^^   *



2.5hp, 3 speed trans!

----------


## /////AMG

EDIT: Found it hahaha! I want it!

#852 Savage 25 RTR Limited Edition
HPI Racing is proud to announce a new RTR Savage 25 Limited Edition monster truck! This Limited Edition Savage comes with several of the most popular upgrade parts pre-installed. The big news is that the popular 3-speed transmission comes pre-installed for more punch and more top speed. The 3-speed tranny not only shifts 2 times for improved power and efficiency, but it also is beefed up internally for improved durability and longer maintenance intervals. Plus, theres the added cool factor of hearing the truck shift an extra time.
To extract the most out of the S-25 engine we added a polished aluminum dual chamber tuned pipe, delivering a smooth and wide power band for excellent drivability. The polished aluminum body dissipates heat more efficiently than the stock plastic pipe, and also gives the truck a custom look with its shiny surface and laser-etched HPI Racing logo. For extra tuning choices, the truck comes standard with 15T/49T gearing and we include optional 19T and 47T gears that give 4 different gear ratio combinations to choose from so that owners can dial in the gearing for optimum performance.
To help stop the truck from high speeds, dual stainless steel drilled disc brakes are standard equipment. With twice the surface area of the stock brakes, the dual discs give the truck the ability to stop time after time with no brake fade. And, peak braking is now high enough to do stunts like "brakies" on command. The cross-drilled stainless rotors are also more durable and provide improved braking in extreme driving conditions like mud, sand and water.

To make the Savage Limited Edition look great we added shiny chrome 6 spoke wheels and a special metallic blue/silver/graphite paint job for the GT-1 body. Standard rubber is our grippy Dirt Bonz tires that not only look great, but also give the truck incredible handling and performance for off-road driving. At nearly 40% lighter than the stock tires, the Dirt Bonz deliver quicker acceleration, more grip and faster lap times on the race track. All of the latest Savage upgrades are pre-installed: Cam-type servo saver for more accurate and responsive steering, 4-gear diffs for extra durability, improved throttle and brake linkage, rear tie-rod washers, 3 shoe clutch for quick acceleration, and our new high performance air filter to help protect the engine from dirt and dust.

And the legendary Savage "Proven Tough" parts are standard equipment: Aluminum alloy TVP chassis plates, tough reinforced nylon suspension arms, front and rear impact bumpers, alloy roll hoop, 8 long stroke oil-filled shocks, stainless steel hinge pins, and full-time four wheel drive make the Savage one of the toughest Monster Trucks ever. Power comes from the proven S-25 engine that features a billet aluminum heat sink head for extra cooling, dual bushing aluminum connecting rod, true ABC chrome sleeve construction for long engine life, a composite body for better performance at higher temperatures, and a simplified dual needle 7mm slide carburetor for easier tuning. The electronic Roto Start engine starting system is included, making starting the engine as simple as pressing a button. The combination of the S-25 engine, 3-speed tranny and tuned pipe give this Limited Edition truck plenty of power for hours and hours exciting off-road driving.

The Savage 25 comes completely factory assembled; everything is done for the customer - even the tires are glued to the wheels. The body is completely ready to go right out of the box. It's painted, trimmed and decaled to look exactly like the truck on the front of the Savage Limited Edition box. In less than 15 minutes customers can be driving their Savage 25 trucks! As always, this Savage is compatible with a huge amount of tuning and hop-up options from HPI and a wide variety of aftermarket manufacturers, making it infinitely adjustable for owners who like to customize their trucks.

Get your Savage Limited Edition truck today!
Features:

 Adjustable 3 speed transmission with heavy-duty metal internal gears
 Polished aluminum dual chamber tuned pipe
 Dual stainless steel drilled disc brakes
 Chrome 6 spoke wheels
 Dirt Bonz tires (with inner foam)
 Cam type servo saver
 Optional gearing (15T, 19T, 47T, 49T gears included)
 4-gear differentials (front and rear)
 Pre-painted trimmed GT-1 truck body in all-new colors with Savage 25 decals applied
 Rear tie-rod washers
 Nitro Star S-25 engine (ABC) with slide carburetor
 Purple anodized, billet aluminum heat sink engine head
 Roto Start System installed!
 Aluminum high flow tube rear exhaust header
 Stiff black shock springs
 Rear pick-up 160cc fuel tank with no primer
 Three-shoe clutch
 Revised wheel hex hubs
 Giant 1/8th scale (16.8" x 21")
 Factory assembled
 Full-time shaft driven four wheel drive
 Complete set of rubber sealed ball bearings
 TF-4 radio system with high torque steering servo
 Cast aluminum heavy-duty engine mount
 Heavy-duty drive train and suspension optimized for big-block engines
 Hardened metal differential gears
 Adjustable slipper clutch
 Adjustable disc brake
 Wide-track suspension (nearly 17 inches wide!)
 Stainless steel inboard hinge pins with anodized aluminum braces
 8 long stroke oil-filled coil over shock absorbers
 Rigid aluminum TVP chassis (Twin Vertical Plates)
 Enclosed radio box for protection of electronics
 Front and rear skid plate bumpers
 Adjustable body posts (with extra mount for SUV bodies)

----------


## legendboy

htr-5850



sd4980

----------


## Ben

More Rum...

Go big or go home right?

I now own multiples of every size they are available in, From sample to Texas. haha.

Me = Rumaholic lately.

----------


## jdmakkord

> _Originally posted by Ben_ 
> *More Rum...
> 
> Go big or go home right?
> 
> I now own multiples of every size they are available in, From sample to Texas. haha.
> 
> Me = Rumaholic lately.
> 
> ...




Bahahahahha. Ben, I sent a message to my buddy thats the appletons rep. Get some pics to me of the collection at bills place, and what you have there. He's happy to hear how you guys have helped his numbers this year :ROFL!:

----------


## habsfan

beer, cab fare, beer, pita, cab fare, breakfast, advil in that order

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by Ben_ 
> *More Rum...
> *



One of the Best Rum evAr!!

----------


## AJL

Xbox 360
Call of Duty 2
New TV (tommorrow)
 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## DJ Lazy

My *COMPANIES* latest purchase...  :Wink:  

couple glasses of red wine
couple 2x rum and coke 
more red wine
monte cristo coffee... 

and food.. LOL


I love xmas parties on the company...  :Big Grin:

----------


## FatboyTheHungry

Wow, that is a lot of RUM... But now I'm thirsty. Think I'll grab a Coke with my Rum...

----------


## szw

way too much rum  :Barf:  
Try something different!

----------


## FiveFreshFish



----------


## Boost Infested

Samsung 930bf.

----------


## gpomp

^^ nice keyboard and mouse

----------


## habsfan

boost i have that exact same little blue desklamp  :Drama:

----------


## iceburns288

Logitech Driving Force Pro! GT4 will never be the same! :Drool:   :Drool:   :thumbs up:   :thumbs up:  

Boost_infested, man, we have both the same monitor and speakers! :Shock:  

Oh and the Star Wars Trilogy on DVD and a shirt for my history teacher that says "CCCP" with a big star on the front. She's Russian. :Big Grin:

----------


## szw

> _Originally posted by habsfan_ 
> *boost i have that exact same little blue desklamp *



I think everybody has at least one variation of that ikea lamp!

----------


## Wakalimasu



----------


## 2000_SI

» Click image for larger version
» Click image for larger version
» Click image for larger version

----------


## max_boost

Oh WOW!!! Panasonic 50" Widescreen Plasma HDTV (TH50PX500)

----------


## duffspec

^^^ So you did decide on Panasonic....good choice.

----------


## 600cc's

New Nokia 9300 and the new Motorola Slvr v7

» Click image for larger version 
» Click image for larger version 
» Click image for larger version 
» Click image for larger version

----------


## /////AMG

-Subway Chickan & Bacon sub  :Drool:   :Drool:   :Drool:  
-dary milk orange

----------


## FiveFreshFish

A few bulbs.

----------


## skandalouz_08

Beer, Wings and a movie

----------


## Evo prec

i bought 

http://www.futureshop.ca/catalog/pro...31&catid=22335

its pretty nice really big tho....

and then logitech x518 mouse and logitech g15 keyboard (keyboard glows blue for late night gaming muahaha)

----------


## keith303

A computer that owns the fuck out of battlefieldII on max settings.

athlon 4200x2
2 gig ram
2 Nvidia 7800gt's in SLi

3 peice leather livingroom set from the brick, I got the free 52" with it  :Smilie: .

Panasonic 1000watt suroundsound

----------


## DJ Lazy

iRiver H10 - 20Gig MP3 Player

----------


## FiveFreshFish

Battery charger/booster at half price. Gotta love Canadian Tire.

----------


## Kirbs17

Nixon Advisor watch:
http://www.nixonnow.com/za/NNS?PAGE=...=737&MENU_ID=1

----------


## Ajay

Logitech 2.1 THX computer speakers
Dell 20.1" Widescreen monitor
XPress 3200+ comp system from Mem Express

----------


## DC2

wings from jamesons
gauge cluster lights from crappy tire
gauge cluster from jdmsource
mirrors from jdm source


A CAR WASH!!!!!

----------


## Wakalimasu

Samsung A920

----------


## eljefe

Stainless steel Frigidaire Keg O Rater Keg fridge for my bar

and of course a Keg to go with it

----------


## DJ Lazy

- Canon 70-200mm f/4*L* USM Lens
- Manfrotto 680B Monopod
- Manfrotto 222 Joystick Head

» Click image for larger version

----------


## GoChris

nice lens, I have the same one  :Smilie: 

I bought some traction bars for my car lately, thats about it besides boxing week stuff.

----------


## DJ Lazy

^^^
Yea... I'm pretty excited..  :Big Grin:  First piece of L glass..  :Clap:

----------


## Sharpie

benq wireless keyboard/mouse
shoes and a hat

----------


## Gondi Stylez

dinner set!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## /////AMG

-512 RS-MMC
-GPS Reciever

----------


## AllGoNoShow

As of a couple of days ago....


Simoniz 8" Random Orbit Polisher/Waxer
- 2 Cotton Polishing Bonnets
- 1 Wax Applicator
- 1 Wax Remover
Extra 8" Microfibre Polishing Bonnet
Mothers California Gold Pre-Wax Cleaner (Phase One)
Mothers California Gold Sealer and Glaze (Phase Two)
Final Touch from touchup123.com

In a couple of hours

Full tank of gas
Munchies for the trip
Whatever leah makes me buy  :Big Grin: 

In a couple of days

H&R Lowering Springs for BMW

----------


## habsfan

1 gas tank
1 set of fuel and brake lines
1 front left axle
1 oil/tranny fluid change
and some other shit

 :Frown:

----------


## DJ Lazy

Some Tony Roma Ribs, couple drinks...  :Smilie:

----------


## aquamarine

Sharp V903SH straight from Japan. I picked her up while in Yokohama and haven't regretted her since. All for the low low price of ..... (wait for it...) $210 Canadian after ALL is said and done (unlocking fee, reprogramming fee, cancellation fee, handset price, one months 'service' through vodafone)

Yes, hate me. Hate me for all it's worth  :Wink:

----------


## 88CRXGUY

KFC, Halls Candies, Canadian Dry Pop

----------


## C4S

> _Originally posted by aquamarine_ 
> *Sharp V903SH straight from Japan. I picked her up while in Yokohama and haven't regretted her since. All for the low low price of ..... (wait for it...) $210 Canadian after ALL is said and done (unlocking fee, reprogramming fee, cancellation fee, handset price, one months 'service' through vodafone)
> 
> Yes, hate me. Hate me for all it's worth *



DAMN! that is cheap ! 1/3 price of Canada!  :Bang Head:

----------


## 2002civic

books for school :Frown:

----------


## kaput

.

----------


## calgarygts

3 pod a-pillar gauge pod

----------


## JordanEG6

Hybrid-Racing fuel lines
Mugen 1.3 bar rad cap
Karcepts K-swap CF rad bracket
OEM B-series coolant temp. sensor 
Hybrid-Racing custom rad hoses

Ordered (payments pending):
Fluidyne Radiator
Mugen low temp. fan switch

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by kaput_ 
> *Wow this thread is like 30 pages of criminal mastermind heaven *



 :Devil:  That was my plan when I started the thread...  :ROFL!: 





> _Originally posted by JordanEG6_ 
> *Hybrid-Racing fuel lines
> Mugen 1.3 bar rad cap
> Karcepts K-swap CF rad bracket
> OEM B-series coolant temp. sensor 
> Hybrid-Racing custom rad hoses
> 
> Ordered (payments pending):
> Fluidyne Radiator
> Mugen low temp. fan switch*




Your civic better be fuckin sweet when this whole thing is done man...  :Whipped:

----------


## EK 2.0

> _Originally posted by JordanEG6_ 
> *Hybrid-Racing fuel lines
> Mugen 1.3 bar rad cap
> Karcepts K-swap CF rad bracket
> OEM B-series coolant temp. sensor 
> Hybrid-Racing custom rad hoses
> 
> Ordered (payments pending):
> Fluidyne Radiator
> Mugen low temp. fan switch*




what about the BOV simulator and Neon Underglow you ordered from me mang??

----------


## JordanEG6

> _Originally posted by EK 2.0_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> what about the BOV simulator and Neon Underglow you ordered from me mang??*



ahhh right, yeah i forgot about that, sorry.  :Big Grin:

----------


## CKY

textbooks  :Cry:

----------


## Wakalimasu



----------


## habsfan

> _Originally posted by CKY_ 
> *textbooks *



 :Werd!:   :Guns:

----------


## DJ Lazy

Manfrotto 190Pro Tripod with carry bag..

----------


## Ekliptix

1st cell phone.

----------


## alky1987

wings west body kit, shaun alexander allpro jersey, chad johnson all pro jersey,

----------


## CKY

> _Originally posted by Wakalimasu_ 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



Wow how much did you shell out for all those toys?

----------


## Wakalimasu

good question.. let see

vf1s + strike pack - 195

transformers

takara #19 perceptor - 27
takara #20 kup/wheelie - 32
ehobby orion pax - 45
star convoy - 69
hasbro astrotrain - 0 (gift)
alt swerve (red chevy corvette) - 22
-----------
195

star wars 

TRU exclusive millenium falcon - 33
target exclusive blue obi wan jedifighter - 33
target exlucisve blue plo koon eps2 fighter - 22
target exclusive sa neyo colored clone - 14
target exclusive coruscant assault clones - 22
starwars.com exclu remote controled r2d2 - 20
evo sith - 22
TT gunship - 0 (gift)
-----
166

shipping - ~ 60

-------
$556 US





got these in town

2 x alt prowl (acura rsx) - 60C
2 x alt skidz (scion xb) - 60C
2 x alt sunstreaker (yellow dodge viper) - 60C

---
bout $190 canadian

heh.. OMG  :Shock: 

this is over a 4 to 5 month period though.. not all at once :p

I need to quit buying toys

----------


## /////AMG

4X euroMillion Lottery tickets

----------


## D-Man

Mugen Mz3x, 17"x7", Silver
 

Should have them by April since they are coming from Japan.


Oh ya, I pick this up tomorrow...

2006 Chevrolet Silverado 1500, 4x4, Z71 Off Road

----------


## shakalaka

Just came back from vacations so tons!!!

3 pairs of diesel jeans.
A pair of Lacoste trainers.
A short leather jacket. 
Few t-shirts.
Motorola L6.
Single piece solataire diamond stud.
2 diesel belts and a versace belt.
An ipod nano.
Sleeveless adidas jacket.

All i can think of right now.

----------


## AJL

-Canon Powershot A510 Digital Camera
-Sandisk 128mb SD Memory Card

For under $200!!  :Big Grin:  

Also 
-Need for Speed- Underground (360)
-Dead or Alive 4 (360)

----------


## HoisinSauce

xbox 360.. lol

----------


## HRD2PLZ

I felt like I needed to shop.

2 pairs of Seven jeans (1-blue, 1-charcoal)
Versace dress shirt
D & G dress shirt
Versace tie
Burberry tie
Boss zip sweater
Lacoste shoes
Lacoste polo

----------


## lastprodigy

labelwhores unite!

----------


## habsfan

$80 on beer and strippers

----------


## DJ Lazy

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Kirbs17

Juelz Santana Cd  :thumbs up:  

Fox Hat:

----------


## FiveFreshFish

... plus a shovel and a 200 cm carbon probe.

----------


## slick2404

Autographed Theo Fleury Rangers Jersey  :Big Grin:

----------


## Neil4Speed

Robbie Williams  Live at the Albert DVD
Rod Stewart - It Had to be You...The Great American Songbook DVD
Julio Iglesias - Live In Jerusalem DVD
Queen - Live at Wembley '86 DVD
Abba in Concert DVD
Michael Jackson - Live Concert in Bucharest: The Dangerous Tour DVD
Soundstage - Lindsey Buckingham with special guest Stevie Nicks DVD
Franz Ferdinand DVD
Eagles  Hell Freezes Over DVD

Trunk Fleetwood Mac Long Sleeve
US Navy Wool Coat
Studio headphones
Audio Technica Ti Earbud Headphones
J Fold Wallet

Bryan Adams  Anthology w/ DVD

Power of Focus


Poutine and a Original Bacon Cheeseburger at Harveys

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

4" Heavy Duty Professional Bench Vise

----------


## SLR

Hugo Boss Zip Up (Foremans on 1st)
Tommy Hilfiger 3 pack of socks. (Chinook)
Danier Leather Jacket (Taking it back, I thought they were high quality.. guess not)
$500 in poker chips at Deerfoot inn
DID X-Ring Chain
Aluminum 43 Tooth Rear Sprocket
190 dollars on 3 bags of no-carb groceries.

----------


## Team_Mclaren

Holy such a nice phone :Wink:  Thanks Ralf

----------


## kaput

.

----------


## A|pine

I remember a while back someone posted a picture of their backpack. Don't remember entirely how it looked but was pretty slick. 

It had a white cover on the back and people commented how it would be good for riding (snowboarding and biking ?)  :Confused:  

Don't really know what to search for so maybe someone in this thread knows? 

thanks  :Big Grin:   :Pooosie:

----------


## /////AMG

£10 of petrol
£570 for insurance  :Frown:  

Areo, Cadbury Creme Egg

----------


## Newk

> _Originally posted by habsfan_ 
> *$80 on beer and strippers*



Money well spent  :thumbs up:

----------


## legendboy

haha whats with so many guys buying toys? like transformers and starwars  :ROFL!:

----------


## Boost Infested

:thumbs up:   :Devil:

----------


## calgarygts

2 room condo!!

----------


## Chester

Any new ebay coupon codes?

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by Chester_ 
> *Any new ebay coupon codes?*



Wrong thread man..  :Wink:

----------


## finboy

> _Originally posted by Boost Infested_ 
> *
> 
>  *



boost infested = cake eater?  :Wink:

----------


## mac_82

jdm v7 sti struts
wrb side skirts
whiteline rear sway bar

----------


## AllGoNoShow

140 Amp Alternator $340  :Shock:  
New Pully and Fan for the new alternator because ofcourse OEM don't fit $100ish 
$6 worth of lotto tickets - Won $7  :Big Grin: 
And got my phoens that I ordered  :Smilie:

----------


## nhlfan

this hat, and

a silverstein shirt
some new balance shoes that i returned because they turned out to be shit
and an old, used field hockey stick (dita, neon green grip)

----------


## Goblin

Drivers Abstract - $ 20.36

So I can roll around in the work truck, yo.

I have a great record, save for the 3 dermit speeding ticket  :Frown:

----------


## Goblin

Drivers Abstract - $ 20.36

So I can roll around in the work truck, yo.

I have a great record, save for the 3 dermit speeding ticket  :Frown:

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

DeWalt DW511 7.2 Amp Hammer Drill.

$50, Employee discounts rock.  :Big Grin: 

(My 18V cordless seems hopelessly pathetic now.)

----------


## dino_martini

New Gillette Fusion - $12
Gillette Shaving Cream - $7

Best shave ever...  :Drool:

----------


## finboy



----------


## NickGT

Bionaire BCM7305RC Humidifier

In your face dry calgary winter!

----------


## Nissanaddict

Zen Micro MP3 Player.

----------


## yellowsnow

Panasonic TC-32LX50 32" LCD tv  :Drool:

----------


## awd

DOA4 for xbox 360.

----------


## Kirbs17

-60 ozer of Crown Royal for the weekends Boozapalooza here at rdc
- 4 bottles of Coke

-bottle of tylenol

----------


## Nissanaddict

> _Originally posted by Kirbs17_ 
> *-60 ozer of Crown Royal for the weekends Boozapalooza here at rdc
> - 4 bottles of Coke
> 
> -bottle of tylenol*



Replace that crown with Gibsons and it'll be better while you still have tastebuds. :P

----------


## /////AMG

Petrol,
Petrol,
and Petrol.

Also 2 Subways

----------


## Toms-SC

AMD Athlon 64 3700+ w/ 1MB Cache (Retail Box)
Asus A8V-E SE w/ DualDDR400, 7.1 Audio, Gigabit Lan, SATA RAID, PCI-E x16
OCZ 1GB PC3200 Gold Edition 2-2-2-5 Dual Channel DDR Kit (2 x 512MB)
Thermaltake VA3000SWA Tsunami Dream Tower, Silver w/ Window
Enermax 535W EG565P-VE All In One ATX 12V v2.0
Seagate 120GB Barracuda 7200.7 SATA Fluid Dynamic Bearing
NEC - Mitsubishi ND-3550A 16x16 Dual Layer DVD+/-RW, Silver (OEM - No Software)
eVGA e-Geforce 6800 GS 256MB PCI-E GDDR3 w/ DVI, TV-Out

----------


## Redlyne_mr2

Being buying stuff like crazy sigh

Drift unit shoes in white and green, Circa skate shoes, Origin Lab T



Ipod 30G video


Cheap ass 7 color LED gauges 30 bucks each from Princess Auto for my budget build ae86..oil pressure and oil temp 


Volk TE37 17x8 front 17x9 back wrapped in Michelin Pilot Sport ps2


Here is the new 86..coupe, have a few plans , will be ready for spring


Kei Office Coilovers for the mr2 fully adjustable dampers 8/14 spring rate


Imported from Japan , flower shift knob..thanks GirlRACER

----------


## b_t

brand new ground control coilovers and koni yellows 
About Fucking Time i lower my car, IMO, and oh so much better then soft springs

----------


## Goblin

^ Koni Yellows  :Drool:

----------


## habsfan

gettin ready for the upcoming season  :Big Grin: 

replica alternate home jersey
http://jaysshop.stores.truition.com/...entCatName=Men's%20Replica

30th anniversary arm patch to sew onto the jersey
http://cgi.ebay.ca/MLB-1977-2006-Tor...QQcmdZViewItem

----------


## Ekliptix



----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Damn, Graham, you have the sickest toys!  :Drool:

----------


## Ekliptix

All I have to do is sell this now:

----------


## CrvenaZvezda

Unorthodox Racing Underdrive Crank Pulley for my Mazda MX-3

----------


## gp36912

hehehe a ups for my comp, and a 2 gig uc3 flashdrive



though monday i'm getting a ucc tse3 exhaust through tunerworks. will be paying but will need to wait for shipment.

----------


## 88CRX

By the looks of it everyone has new suspension  :thumbs up:  



I cannot wait for summer  :Big Grin:

----------


## AllGoNoShow

Lol Got my H&R Sports as well  :Smilie: 

Along with some KVR Slotted rotors picked them up on Friday
Bought a new battery for my phoen as well today.


Rear slotted + Pads all around + Struts next on the list.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by 88CRX_ 
> *By the looks of it everyone has new suspension  
> 
> I cannot wait for summer *



Took you long enough!  :Wink:

----------


## l8braker

> _Originally posted by Ekliptix_ 
> *All I have to do is sell this now:
> *



How much?

----------


## AllGoNoShow

Pic of my goodies so far

----------


## Ekliptix

$8500

----------


## FiveFreshFish

Dell 24" LCD.

----------


## Ekliptix

Nice! for your PC or as a TV?

----------


## FiveFreshFish

For the PC. A bit of an impulsive buy.  :Smilie:

----------


## l8braker

^ Looks good!

----------


## Accord_tunerx

an 8th :crazy nut:

----------


## Goblin

> _Originally posted by Accord_tunerx_ 
> *an 8th*



Fucking coke addict  :thumbsdown:   :thumbsdown:  

Bought a new shift boot, http://www.redlinegoods.com/clrchart.shtm

Light gray with light blue stitching  :Smilie:

----------


## /////AMG

£20 worth of petrol
New Grill and headlight lense.  :Frown:

----------


## max_boost

This one is going to hurt the wallet long term but it's going to be soooooo worth it  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kirbs17

16 packs of Fleer Ultra Hockey cards

----------


## cman



----------


## CKY

Large steeped tea from timmys that says please play again  :Cry:

----------


## v8killah

5.1 mp Kodak camera

----------


## Chester

> _Originally posted by Goblin_ 
> * 
> 
> Fucking coke addict   
> 
> Bought a new shift boot, http://www.redlinegoods.com/clrchart.shtm
> 
> Light gray with light blue stitching *




An 8th isn't coke, its weed, but thanks for comin out.


Toshiba 27" Wide Screen Flat-Panel LCD

----------


## snatch

Just bought a B20 Crv motor for my ef! Being swapped as we speak!

----------


## Accord_tunerx

> _Originally posted by Goblin_ 
> * 
> 
> Fucking coke addict   
> 
> Bought a new shift boot, http://www.redlinegoods.com/clrchart.shtm
> 
> Light gray with light blue stitching *



 an 8th of weed dumb ass

----------


## Kirbs17

~$60 bucks of groceries.. There was shit all to eat here  :Bang Head:

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

$460 of groceries. Food=good.

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> *$460 of groceries. Food=good.*



You paid for that??  :Wink:

----------


## Kirbs17

damn, how much food do u need?? I barely get $100 groceries/month

----------


## DJ Lazy

Couple new MP3's: (Yes, I pay for MP3's.)

GMS - I Can Feel Da Music (Original Mix)
GMS - Juice (Live Version)
Shanti & Frequency Surfers - In The Nick Of Time (Original Mix)
Sidhartha - 21 Grams (Original Mix)
Silent Scream - Twist In Tunrs (Original Mix)
Tikal - Experience (Original Mix)

- Banana & Coke Slurpee 
- Snickers Bar

----------


## MackDawg

Brand New MOMO shift knob, and passenger singel light for the lude with a $30 discount(Nice Guy).

Peace

Marc.

----------


## gp36912

Creative Vision:M Yay!!!

----------


## Ekliptix

Tire bead fix for the jeep. $30.

----------


## Newk



----------


## Goblin

> _Originally posted by Accord_tunerx_ 
> * an 8th of weed dumb ass*



an 8th of a gram can be anything.

thanks chester and accord

----------


## three.eighteen.

> _Originally posted by Goblin_ 
> * 
> 
> an 8th of a gram can be anything.
> 
> thanks chester and accord*



ounce, 8th of an ounce

----------


## Mckenzie

New Guitar!  :Clap:  

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA%3AIT&rd=1

----------


## CrvenaZvezda

Unorthodox Crank Pulley, Vibrant Rear Strut Tower Bar, 38 Dollars of gas!!!  :thumbs up:

----------


## lint

Gitzo 1157 CF tripod and B+W 77mm MRC cp

----------


## Goblin

> _Originally posted by three.eighteen._ 
> * 
> 
> ounce, 8th of an ounce*




can you tell i have a lot of friends that do it, but not me?

AHAHAHAAHAHAHHAHHAH

hah.

yeah.

----------


## snade831

A Great Dane Puppy.

----------


## yellowsnow

Alpinestars 2 pc leather suit  :Burn Out:

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

:Clap:  It's finally here!

----------


## gp36912

(deleted)

----------


## gp36912

^^^^ lucky


picking up my tse3 tonight  :Big Grin:  yay i'm happy

----------


## carzcraz

Honda S2000 

To take delivery on April 12/06

 :Clap:

----------


## Goblin

> _Originally posted by gp36912_ 
> *^^^^ lucky
> 
> 
> picking up my tse3 tonight  yay i'm happy*




thats an exhaust, for those who don't know.

www.uucmotorwerks.com

----------


## Kirbs17

3 boxes of MVP series 1 hockey cards. 
$120 in gas for 3 trips to Calgary  :Bang Head:  Because of:
Razr for $195, refunded 1 week later because it was defective. 
Don Cherry 14 and 15  :Clap:

----------


## Ekliptix

6 Autolite spark plugs for the mustang (Auto value only had 8).

Nixon Rotolog watch, wood style. Arrives Wed.

----------


## calgarygts

1990 vw corrado G60 with stage four rebuilt supercharger, along with many other goodies. It's fun as hell.

----------


## stevieo

puma kart cat II


finally i can afford some new shoes hahahaha

----------


## Ekliptix



----------


## 95EagleAWD

35 bucks of 91 octane. For a half tank... damn you $1.09 a litre...

Ah well...

----------


## DJ Lazy

21 MP3's, a slurpee, 2 packs of Starburst  :Drool:  , and $53 in gas this morning to get me from Kelowna to Calgary.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dope Dealer

lam, which store you get those kicks from?

----------


## stevieo

i got them at champs, i also saw a pair at foot locker

----------


## Ekliptix

Disk brakes for my RC truck

----------


## 89coupe

I was having power issues with my setup and I think it was part of the reason my LG LCD TV was screwing up. So I figured I should get a good power supply/surge protector. I went with the Monster Home Theatre Reference HTS 2600 MKII PowerCenter.

----------


## JiggaMan

A house  :Big Grin:

----------


## 2000_SI

:Pimpin':

----------


## Ekliptix

I start my office job on monday so I had to buy new clothes.




OMFG CARBON FIBRES!!!! RICER, I'm going to be so [email protected]!

----------


## 89coupe

What good is a power supply if you have no room to hold it. Guess you gotta get a new TV stand/component stand.  :Big Grin:

----------


## 95EagleAWD

A house... 

I have mortgage payments now; man I feel old.

 :thumbsdown:

----------


## gp36912

^^^ lol i know what you mean  :Big Grin:  im problably gonna have to start paying mortage in a few months. lets hope not though  :Big Grin: 


i just picked up a canon eos g from ddubs (camera) a little bit ago

----------


## Drew

ah some bling and scientific american, huge pimpin loser right here hahahaha

----------


## Seanith



----------


## DJ Lazy

Replacement Axle for my car and replacement CV boot for the one that didn't blow open..

----------


## Chester

Circa CX205's (I tink thats the number)
Sean John track jacket
2 pairs of LRG jeans
Bought some other clothes too but can't remember; I buy too much at once. :Frown:

----------


## iceburns288

The best t-shirt ever! Only 13 bucks (I think, maybe 14). Came in three days too! :thumbs up:  

Cell phone pic:

----------


## Ben

Time for a new watch

----------


## Vagabond142

Latest purchase was... hmm...

a jar of pickled tomatoes from the Matrioshka deli on 14th st.. I think...

 :Cry:  

Latest MAJOR purchase was a used copy of X-Men Legends with my EB edge card (WOOHA! savings!)

----------


## jcrules99

Apexi N1  :Big Grin:  

my wallet :Frown:

----------


## ianmcc

Latest purchase: OZ Superlegerras and Goodyear F1 GS D3 tires.

----------


## viffer

Condo.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ekliptix

Pics of Condo!

Nice watch Ben, Nixon CREW!

Hopefully I'll have pics of my new-to-me house soon.

----------


## pepschnops

$135 on a tank of diesel

----------


## Kamen

England 2006 World Cup Track Top  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ben

> _Originally posted by Ekliptix_ 
> *
> 
> Nice watch Ben, Nixon CREW!
> *




Thanks Bro!

REPRESENT!!!

Insider + Rotolog!

----------


## 2000_SI

I hate being sick :thumbsdown:

----------


## nadroj23

i got rims bitch and springs and an intake.

Tenzo-r gf-7 wheels 

Tein Stech springs

and Injen CAI

everything on the car already but that was the last major purchase i did.....

----------


## SinisterProbeGt

well i have been busy buying lots

2004 VW Golf GL
2007 Dodge Magnum
set of Montegi 18" wheels (golf)
Air Ride Kit for the (probe)
and 22" on the way for the magnum
thats all for now

----------


## nadroj23

oh ya forgot to mention all those parts for my new car......02 rsx prem.

----------


## j0m3r

Just got an Xbox 360... that thing is fragile, hopefully it doesnt brake anytime soon :thumbs up:

----------


## 95EagleAWD

This month's Motor Trend.

Should make some decent reading at work tonight.

 :Sleep ZzZZ:

----------


## Seanith

Not exactly a purchase, but i just raided my dads golf bag downstairs and found some new clubs he forgot he had. 

I found a new Ping G2i C67 Putter 

 

And a Vokey 60 degree wedge  :thumbs up:   :ROFL!:

----------


## Chester

England football jersey :Clap:   :Clap:  
Probably gonna take forever to get here tho.

----------


## gp36912

:Big Grin:  i just bought a whole bunch of random stuff but i am picking up a camcorder soon (2 days or so)  :Big Grin:

----------


## carzcraz

Asimo plush (3" tall) to hang on my S's rear view mirror

Carbon fiber oem trunk spoiler for the S

----------


## CivicDXR

Honda S2000 seats for Jen-Elle:
 


New Intel MacBook for me:

----------


## JordanEG6

> _Originally posted by CivicDXR_ 
> *Honda S2000 seats for Jen-Elle:
>  
> *



wow...so clean...props to those wicked seats!  :thumbs up:

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by CivicDXR_ 
> *Honda S2000 seats for Jen-Elle:*



 :Drool:

----------


## EK 2.0

> _Originally posted by CivicDXR_ 
> *Honda S2000 seats for Jen-Elle*




wow...balla... :Pimpin':

----------


## Chester

Damn, those seats look pimp. You should get the armrest and rear seats wrapped in the same leather to match. That would be ultra :Pimpin':

----------


## 95EagleAWD

Stanley Cup Finals Patch for my Peca jersey...

 :thumbs up:

----------


## Dooms_Bane

some pre-cooked buffalo wings from walmart 
rubix cube
and a pack of sour chiclets  :Smilie:

----------


## DeeK

Motorola Razr phone.

----------


## 2000_SI

And

----------


## Wakalimasu



----------


## jdmakkord

JDM H22 with 5pd tran and lsd
exedy stage 1 clutch
samco rad hoses
bunch of redline and mobil 1
frog obd2a-ob21 conversion harness
timing belt and waterpump seal
oem honda oil filter
ngk platinum plugs
spoon header


Thats all :Pimpin':

----------


## wesseam

sonyericsson w810i


and street fighter the tv series on dvd

----------


## teggypimp95

Brembo rotors and pads.

----------


## Turboboost

Sony Big Screen T.V.
Texas Whopper (dont buy again) :Pimpin':

----------


## EK 2.0

> _Originally posted by jdmakkord_ 
> *JDM H22 with 5pd tran and lsd
> exedy stage 1 clutch
> samco rad hoses
> bunch of redline and mobil 1
> frog obd2a-ob21 conversion harness
> timing belt and waterpump seal
> oem honda oil filter
> ngk platinum plugs
> ...




w00t w00t... :Wink:  

Bout time brother...haha...

----------


## brettg

mugen style front lip for my civic!!! im excited!! in the shop getting painted right now.

----------


## DJ Lazy

A new DJ mixer..  :Big Grin:

----------


## SC2

Custom License plate  :thumbs up:

----------


## Ajay

- 4 boxes of disposable contacts 
- Lacoste money clip

----------


## eb0i

-A set of 18" Hyper Black Tenzo GT-5's  :Drool:  
-Manfrotto 680B Monopod

----------


## HRD2PLZ

8700r

----------


## AJL

> _Originally posted by CivicDXR_ 
> New Intel MacBook for me:
> [/B]



Sweet  :Drool:  
Let me know how you like it. Im thinking of buying one for the upcoming school year.  :thumbs up:

----------


## gp36912

a laser printer, sports camcorder, and alot of misc. stuff

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by eb0i_ 
> *-A set of 18&quot; Hyper Black Tenzo GT-5's  
> -Manfrotto 680B Monopod*



Both, very nice purchases..  :thumbs up:

----------


## SinisterProbeGt

FX300 Clutchmasters Stage 3 Ford Probe 1993-1997 6cyl 2.5L $396.00 
http://www.ultrarev.com/FX300_Clutch...5L-p26851.html


 
186471-135 Fidanza Aluminum Flywheel Ford Probe 1993-1997 2.5L (9 lbs) $359.00 
http://www.ultrarev.com/Fidanza_Alum...29-p29604.html

Also purchased a tranny saver bracket anyone have any luck using this type of setup?
this should go pretty nicely

----------


## eb0i

> _Originally posted by DJ Lazy_ 
> * 
> 
> Both, very nice purchases.. *



thanks mang  :thumbs up:

----------


## black_radiation

My New Giant Glory Race bike... woooooo... whistler here i come next weekend!

----------


## Kamen

5 polo shirts and Nike Air Max 360s  :Smilie:  
Finally I buy something useful...

----------


## Pee_Sack

K&N Typhoon SR Intake
Perrin Performance Up Pipe
Tank of gas

----------


## anythingcanada

2.0GH macbook white

----------


## 2000_SI

$800 in RRSP's

----------


## 95EagleAWD

Car and Driver.

Reebok Edmonton Oilers practice jersey.

----------


## DJ Lazy

- 16 MP3's
- Captain Morgan Red Neon Clock
- Captain Morgan Long sleeve shirt

----------


## /////AMG

-£300 for car repairs, fucking MOT test and road tax
-£900 for insurance.  :Bang Head:

----------


## Kobe

Thanks to a member on beyond I picked this up today  :Smilie:

----------


## A_3

I needed some new cornea protectors...

----------


## Ekliptix

My first house

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Wow, Graham! Congrats!!

----------


## Ekliptix

Thanks thanks thanks. Double attached garage too which is great. Damn bidding wars, we topped the highest of three other offers by only $1400.

----------


## Cornfed

Cowon iAudio A2
Swiss Watch (Victorinox Chrono Racer S V-7)
1990 JDM MR-2 GT Black T-Top

----------


## CrvenaZvezda

calvin klein shirt and 37.50 of regular gas.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

Spoon (possibly replica rip off ebay shit) steering wheel n hub

----------


## gp36912

wow graham  :Big Grin:  grats on the house.

----------


## 95EagleAWD

Nice house.

My latest? A $315 front coil pack for the 3.0L C30A.  :Bang Head:  

Damn unreliable Hondas!  :ROFL!:

----------


## AJL

Congrats on the House! Looks Pimp!  :Pimpin':  

Xbox Wirless Controller
HP R725 Digital Camera ($30)
1 GB Lexar SD Memory 
Camera Case
Tripod

^Yah Staff Shopping!  :Big Grin:

----------


## DJ Lazy

*CD:*

*Tracklist:*
1. STOMP - Vatican Voodoo
2. KILLER BUDS VS MENTAL SPARKS - Hybrid jungle
3. STOMP - Ego blaster
4. INNERACTION - Updating
5. AZAX SYNDROM - Nightmare (Stomp rmx)
6. KALI - Alternative minds
7. WIZARD LIZARD - Morning glory
8. NEUROMOTOR - Star shine
9. SIRIUSNESSNESS - Twister


*DVD:*

*Tracklist:*
1. AQUILA - Song of Laya
2. WATERJUICE - Fresh Squeezze
3. STAR SOUND ORCHESTRA - Live
4. STAR SOUND ORCHESTRA - Sultanas delight
5. RINKADINK VS MODULAR - Tekmology
6. TRISTAN - Dreams come true
7. AZAX SYNDROM AND TOXIC - Rain
8. HYPER FREQUENCIES - Twistin Tower
9. SHIFT - Dubmention
10. SPACETRIBE - Pinch of psychedelic
11. PHUTURPRIMITIVE - Elysium
12. WATERJUICE - Low room
13. REFLEX - Pitch reef
14. HYDROPHONIC - Creepy Cheeky rmx
15. MENOG - Malana
16. MENOG - Cosmic consciousness
17. AQUILA - La Rosa

----------


## LEB MAFIA

Sony A1000 MP3 Player.

----------


## Toms-SC

tsw17x8chromenogaros.jpg
koniyellows.jpg
vogtlandsprings.jpg

----------


## SC2

> _Originally posted by 95EagleAWD_ 
> *Car and Driver.
> 
> Reebok Edmonton Oilers practice jersey.*



Should give that back, the oilers are gunna need that practice jersey  :Wink:

----------


## dub_c

Cheap exhaust for the truck.

----------


## 95EagleAWD

> _Originally posted by SC2_ 
> * 
> 
> Should give that back, the oilers are gunna need that practice jersey *



 :ROFL!:  

Better than the golf shorts you guys are wearing...  :Wink:  

Latest purchase would be a double hotdog and Coke combo from Ikea. $1.75! Cheap lunch FTW!

----------


## BlackArcher101



----------


## DJ Lazy

Motion Notion 2006 Ticket..  :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## jdm_eg6

Quaker state High RPM Semi-syntec Two bottles,
Two NRG strut bars, 
and AEM short ram intake
Subway footlong meatball sub
Gunk engine Degreaser
Aerospace 303!!

WOOT!

----------


## Ekliptix

airplane tickets
MTB rentals
$200 in sushi
Good think I can expense it.

----------


## gp36912

:Big Grin:  um... 2 movie tickets?? lol

----------


## JAYMEZ

- HKS Super Dragger Exhaust
- Tein SS
- Aeromotive FPR
- Braided lines
- some stock parts.

----------


## nhlfan

bandera bread and pepsi at boston pizza

----------


## b_t

Holset HE351W  :Smilie:

----------


## 95EagleAWD

Ruffles Chips and 1L of Chocolate Milk.

----------


## LUCKYSTRIKE

WORLD OF WARCRAFT YEAH

only 35 bucks at futureshop.

----------


## max_boost

2006 Aspen White Subaru Impreza WRX. What an amazing car, perfect daily driver.

----------


## HiSpec

RayChem aviation crimper... sucks that my company won't reimburse part of it!!

----------


## DJ Lazy

Steel Toe Rubber boots
Heavy Duty Work Pants
McDonalds Supper..

----------


## 2WheelnNfeelnIT

> _Originally posted by euro_racer_ 
> *bought a 98 honda civic, its a good tradeoff for a sunfire*



Oh, yes yes yes that was better than a sunfire my friend  :Werd!:

----------


## 240sxTurbo

a juicy bag of kronnnIkkk 

will post pics later

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by 240sxTurbo_ 
> *will post pics later*



A smRt idea..  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## BigWill

a grey pinstriped suit from mexx
(wierd impulse buy)

----------


## cocoabrova

Not latest, but purchased a couple weeks ago...I've gotten a couple things for it but I'll post them later :thumbs up:

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat



----------


## 86max



----------


## slickk

Nerf Vortex Football... this thing just sails. Great 4 Long Bombs.

----------


## j0m3r

http://www.winsupersite.com/images/s...ides_final.jpg

----------


## 2000_SI

JDM Fogs FTW!  :thumbs up:

----------


## INITIALD

> _Originally posted by 86max_ 
> *
> 
> 
> *



Baller  :Shock:

----------


## Unknown303

Umm i bought Logitech Bluetooth headphones for my ipod. and the Logitech bluetooth mx5000 Desktop. Now i have all bluetooth crap for comp, keyboard mouse and headphones.

----------


## 88CRX

> _Originally posted by 86max_ 
> *
> 
> 
> *



SHIT! Atleast I'll be the only honda with them I guess  :Frown:

----------


## Unknown303

> _Originally posted by 86max_ 
> *
> 
> 
> *



Those are some hot rims. If only stuff like that looked good on my cav.

----------


## Bill Cosby

> _Originally posted by Unknown303_ 
> * 
> 
> Those are some hot rims. If only stuff like that looked good on my cav.*



YEAH.. If only stuffed looked good on a Cav

----------


## trikypenguin

paul okenfold and armin van burrens new cd's

----------


## Seanith

I had to buy a new 320GB hard drive because my 20GB one died on me  :Frown:

----------


## DaRockwilder

A 19" Viewsonic LCD computer monitor and a Sirius Satellite Radio.

----------


## iceburns288

Why do 3 people feel the need to quote a post with 2 pictures in it, so not only do I have to scroll past them once, I have to scroll past them 4 times :dunno:

----------


## 86max

> _Originally posted by 88CRX_ 
> * 
> 
> SHIT! Atleast I'll be the only honda with them I guess *



Thought you didn't like them  :Wink:  




> _Originally posted by iceburns288_ 
> *Why do 3 people feel the need to quote a post with 2 pictures in it, so not only do I have to scroll past them once, I have to scroll past them 4 times*



So you don't forget what they look like haha

----------


## Vagabond142

Viewsonic VX2025wm 20.1" Widescreen  :Big Grin:

----------


## 88CRX

> _Originally posted by 86max_ 
> * 
> 
> Thought you didn't like them  
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't forget what they look like haha*



I liked them.... just not as much as CR Kai's, which everyone and their mothers now have.

----------


## SC2

> _Originally posted by Seanith_ 
> *I had to buy a new 320GB hard drive because my 20GB one died on me *



didnt know they went as high as 320 holy shite.

I have a 40 and a 20, getting old  :Frown:

----------


## gp36912

^^^ you can get 500 gb hard drives  :Big Grin:  pricey pricey stuff

----------


## BigDannyCool

I bought a DS Lite and Big Brain Academy

----------


## AllGoNoShow

Set of headlights
Smoked Corner lights

For a total of $335.86


*jumps*


Also got my 2 other Beyern wheels today, need to buy spacers though  :Frown:

----------


## Seanith

> _Originally posted by SC2_ 
> * 
> 
> didnt know they went as high as 320 holy shite.
> 
> I have a 40 and a 20, getting old *



Apparently they are coming out with 750GB hard drives soon too. My buddy says Terra Byte hard drives are in the near future as well. I don't keep up with it and i thought 320GB was pretty rediculous. It only cost me $130!

----------


## Ajay

David Leadbetter Swing Setter
Reef Fanning sandals (they have a bottle opener on the bottom :-P)

----------


## heinz256

moto L7 + 1 gb TF card + silicon case for L7

----------


## BlackArcher101

4 floor tickets to Tool  :Smilie:

----------


## j0m3r

I got G.R.A.W. for my 360  :Big Grin:

----------


## Seanith

24 pack of canadian
1 rickards tasters pack

----------


## JordanAndrew

Alpine car DVD LCD deck
http://www.alpine-usa.com/en/product...model=IVA-W200

Alpine amp
http://www.alpine-usa.com/en/product...model=MRP-M650

2 Alpine subs 10's
http://users.nexopia.com/uploads/702/702926/Coming.jpg

Compustar car alarm
http://users.nexopia.com/uploads/702/702926/Alarm.jpg

4 set of LED lights (bars)
Case logic 20 CD visor

 :Shock:   :Shock:

----------


## wesseam

sony ericsson m600i

----------


## iceburns288

New rims, pics later :Big Grin:

----------


## SC2

Whats wrong with the Thruxton's???

----------


## DJ Lazy

$30 on a half tank of fuel... in a HONDA!!!  :Bang Head:

----------


## boi-alien

condo

----------


## Kirbs17

12 pack of stella artois
Bottle of green label johnny walker
multi vitamins
football
frisbee
3 18 oz sirloins
bottle of propane

----------


## iceburns288

> _Originally posted by SC2_ 
> *Whats wrong with the Thruxton's???*



I love em, but they weigh too much :Smilie:

----------


## Sprinter

Wendy's Bacon Mushroom Melt  :Drool:

----------


## AJL

Sim City 4 Deluxe Pack

Best game ever!

----------


## iceburns288

A 1GB Cruzer Micro for 30USD :Big Grin:  I got a great deal and this thing is DAMN TINY! Should be really useful  :Smilie: 




> Dimensions: 7.9mm x 18.95mm x 52.2mm

----------


## AJL

> _Originally posted by iceburns288_ 
> *A 1GB Cruzer Micro for 30USD I got a great deal and this thing is DAMN TINY! Should be really useful 
> 
> *



I saw that same deal at my work! Went to go get me wallet from the back... only to come back and find that the last two were being bought by a customer. 
I should have hide it!

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

:Drool:  Rotisserie chicken and steaks tonight!

----------


## DJ Lazy

Oh man.. where to begin... 

- Coleman 2 Burner 20,000BTU camping stove
- Solar Shower Bag
- Woods Self Inflating Air Mattress
- Tarp/Auwning Poles
- 400 ft of rope
- Lounge Chair
- Tarping pegs
- Water Mattress thingy

Gonna be a killer weekend for those who know what I am doing..  :Big Grin: 


EDIT: Trevor, that looks like a Kick ASS BBQ!!  :thumbs up:   :Pimpin':

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by DJ Lazy_ 
> *Oh man.. where to begin... 
> 
> - Coleman 2 Burner 20,000BTU camping stove
> - Solar Shower Bag
> - Woods Self Inflating Air Mattress
> - Tarp/Auwning Poles
> - 400 ft of rope
> - Lounge Chair
> ...



Sounds like you might be doing some camping of sorts!  :Big Grin:  


Yeah, this BBQ is just awesome - leaps and bounds over the broken-assed Arkla I was using before! It takes less than 10 minutes to heat up to 700 degrees and cooks like a dream. Best pork steaks I've ever made. We should have a Photo & BBQ meet or something, it would be awesome!  :Drool: 

(Of course, getting $500 off the price was nice, too.)

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> * 
> 
> Sounds like you might be doing some camping of sorts!  
> 
> 
> Yeah, this BBQ is just awesome - leaps and bounds over the broken-assed Arkla I was using before! It takes less than 10 minutes to heat up to 700 degrees and cooks like a dream. Best pork steaks I've ever made. We should have a Photo &amp; BBQ meet or something, it would be awesome! 
> 
> (Of course, getting $500 off the price was nice, too.)*



Music Festival w/ Camping...  :Wink: 


Yea man, Photo/BBQ Meet FTW...  :Big Grin:  I'm sure I seen one of those at Home Depot or something.. absolutely pimping BBQ's... too rich for my blood... lol

----------


## gp36912

lets have someone bring a fm transmitter, have all our cars backed up to the spot and open the doors  :Big Grin:  now that would be a good sound system lol, i'll be there for pictures  :Big Grin:  


i bought a uv filter from philsiak  :Big Grin:

----------


## Vagabond142

I just got a Logitech G5 laser mouse for my computer. At long last... the upgrades are complete. My computer is better.... faster... stronger... it has the technology...  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Burn Out:

----------


## gp36912

ooo i almost forgot something  :Big Grin:  

the little car on top is from calgary bmw (helped my aunt pick and buy a rx300)

----------


## dj_rice

2002 Nissan Pathfinder LE
$200 in track jackets
Alpine 9853
Polk Audio Subs
Carton of Marlboro Cigs

----------


## DJ Lazy

- Hotdog buns
- Quart of Milk
- 4 Red Bulls
- Ruffles All Dressed Chips
- 1.14L of Appletons Reserve  :Pimpin':  
- Mickey of Smirnoff Vodka
- 4L of Coke

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

I think you might be well-prepared for that trip, Josh!

Appletons  :Drool:

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> *I think you might be well-prepared for that trip, Josh!
> 
> Appeltons *



Got goosebumps I am so excited..  :ROFL!:

----------


## Ben

> _Originally posted by DJ Lazy_ 
> * 
> 
> Got goosebumps I am so excited.. *




Atta Boy!

Appletons FTW!

I need to crack this bitch!

----------


## dj_rice

> _Originally posted by Ben_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> Atta Boy!
> 
> Appletons FTW!
> 
> I need to crack this bitch!*





I'm curious as to why Appletons Rum is the best??I'm not a alcohol expert but whatever rum gets me drunk tastes good...so does this taste different then say Superstore brand rum?

----------


## Seanith

> _Originally posted by dj_rice_ 
> * 
> so does this taste different then say Superstore brand rum?*




 :ROFL!:

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

I think somebody needs to buy his ass a bottle of Appleton's.

dj_rice, I'm looking at you.  :Big Grin:  

Come to think of it, I'm fresh out as well.  :Bang Head:

----------


## Ben

> _Originally posted by dj_rice_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious as to why Appletons Rum is the best??I'm not a alcohol expert but whatever rum gets me drunk tastes good...so does this taste different then say Superstore brand rum?*





I drink Appleton Estate V/X - which contains various rums aged between five and ten years. Appleton blends these rums together for usually 4 or 5 months oak casks. A lot of lower end rums dont bother with the waiting period, but this is key to the smoothness, and a damn good rum. That and the climate, the temperatures, and the water used. This is a good trait to many GOOD Caribbean rums such as Appletons, Mount Gay, Ron Matusalem (Cuba) which smell like molasses and brown sugar, almost maple syrup like, but are not toooooo sweet. 

Appletons is not the best rum, but it's the best widely available top shelf premium. IMHO. A lot of low end basic rums taste like booze, and just booze, they are not something you can roll around on your palette and decipher the different flavors. Appletons is not too sweet, which is good when mixing it with colas, but also when enjoying on the rocks or even neat. The rum has a mellow finish that is a smooth dry sensation on the tongue, yet not too overpowering to disrupt your next sip.

It's worth the extra coin.

----------


## szw

whiskey and rye > rum

----------


## Oz-

> _Originally posted by Ben_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> 
> I drink Appleton Estate V/X - which contains various rums aged between five and ten years. Appleton blends these rums together for usually 4 or 5 months oak casks. A lot of lower end rums dont bother with the waiting period, but this is key to the smoothness, and a damn good rum. That and the climate, the temperatures, and the water used. This is a good trait to many GOOD Caribbean rums such as Appletons, Mount Gay, Ron Matusalem (Cuba) which smell like molasses and brown sugar, almost maple syrup like, but are not toooooo sweet. 
> 
> Appletons is not the best rum, but it's the best widely available top shelf premium. IMHO. A lot of low end basic rums taste like booze, and just booze, they are not something you can roll around on your palette and decipher the different flavors. Appletons is not too sweet, which is good when mixing it with colas, but also when enjoying on the rocks or even neat. The rum has a mellow finish that is a smooth dry sensation on the tongue, yet not too overpowering to disrupt your next sip.
> 
> It's worth the extra coin.*



You cannot sub a good Carib amber rum for the white or dark rum crap, just not the same. Much like Ben said once you start getting up in to the aged rums you can drink it on the rocks. Also if you don't want the typical rum and coke, try it with iced tea.....some good shit right there.

2 others that he didn't mention are Lemon Heart and El Dorado. El Dorado has a 21 y/o that is just amazing, basically like sweet nectar.

Oh yeah, just bought 4 packs of Pampers Swaddlers number 2s hahaha.

----------


## dj_rice

> _Originally posted by Ben_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> 
> I drink Appleton Estate V/X - which contains various rums aged between five and ten years. Appleton blends these rums together for usually 4 or 5 months oak casks. A lot of lower end rums dont bother with the waiting period, but this is key to the smoothness, and a damn good rum. That and the climate, the temperatures, and the water used. This is a good trait to many GOOD Caribbean rums such as Appletons, Mount Gay, Ron Matusalem (Cuba) which smell like molasses and brown sugar, almost maple syrup like, but are not toooooo sweet. 
> 
> Appletons is not the best rum, but it's the best widely available top shelf premium. IMHO. A lot of low end basic rums taste like booze, and just booze, they are not something you can roll around on your palette and decipher the different flavors. Appletons is not too sweet, which is good when mixing it with colas, but also when enjoying on the rocks or even neat. The rum has a mellow finish that is a smooth dry sensation on the tongue, yet not too overpowering to disrupt your next sip.
> 
> It's worth the extra coin.*




Wow thanks for the awesome info  :thumbs up:  , never really thought about savoring the flavour from booze...always just used it to get drunk  :ROFL!:  

So how much does one of these Appleton Rum bottles cost?And I was thinking of grabbing a bottle of Malibu Watermelon Rum + 2L Cola for the weekend...nay or yay?


And u know whats a good drink..Hennessy and Green Tea FTW!!!

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by dj_rice_ 
> * 
> So how much does one of these Appleton Rum bottles cost?*



I think my 1.14L bottle was around $30-35

----------


## Ben

> _Originally posted by dj_rice_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> Wow thanks for the awesome info  , never really thought about savoring the flavour from booze...always just used it to get drunk  
> 
> So how much does one of these Appleton Rum bottles cost?And I was thinking of grabbing a bottle of Malibu Watermelon Rum + 2L Cola for the weekend...nay or yay?
> 
> 
> And u know whats a good drink..Hennessy and Green Tea FTW!!!*



I Buy Appleton from Superstore, Cheapest in town that I've found. 26 runs around the 21-26 dollar range, 40 runs around 32-40, 66 around 49-56, and the 3L (100oz) runs anywhere from 102-127 if you can find it.

Try Appleton Estate Extra, FANTASTIC Rum! My fave from AE but runs in the high 30's for a 26.

----------


## Seanith

> _Originally posted by dj_rice_ 
> * 
> Malibu Watermelon Rum + 2L Cola for the weekend...nay or yay?
> *



Kind of sounds like something a woman would drink...

----------


## acura_el

a bus ticket  :Frown:

----------


## Tik-Tok

King Size Bed...  :Clap:

----------


## szw

> _Originally posted by dj_rice_ 
> * 
> Hennessy and Green Tea FTW!!!*

----------


## AJL

Canon Powershot S3 IS 
oh man im so excited, it comes tommorrow. Will finally be able to come out on the Photo meets sometime. Got a stellar deal on it!

----------


## Sprinter

Sleeping Bag
Foam matress
Mosquito Repellant
Beach Shorts
Flashlight

now all I need is some Liquor and I'm good to go  :thumbs up:

----------


## 2000_SI



----------


## AJL

2GB SD card off Ebay (first purchase)

----------


## DJ Lazy

The new DJ mixer that I mentioned a few pages ago.. I finally was able to pick it up tonight..  :Clap:  

» Click image for larger version
» Click image for larger version
» Click image for larger version

----------


## 95EagleAWD

250 GB Hard drive.

1L of milk.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

^^Damn, Josh, that's swank.


Nikon SB-800



Pocket Bouncer



2X slave sync

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> *^^Damn, Josh, that's swank.*



So is all that stuff..  :Wink:  Yea the new DJ mixer was LONG over due.. and I have been waiting just over a month to pick this thing up.. So I feel like its Christmas tonight..  :Big Grin:

----------


## CKY

Peter's double cheese  :Drool:

----------


## spyce

picked this up about a month ago  :Burn Out:

----------


## gp36912

alot of food;
54 in gas
a leather jacket
and gt3  :Big Grin:  (no idea why)

----------


## Sp33d_1

3 1/2 feet of copper piping for my radiator that doesnt fit! SUPERRRRRR!

----------


## carzcraz

AE92 as my winter car

----------


## MackDawg

> _Originally posted by Sp33d_1_ 
> *3 1/2 feet of copper piping for my radiator that doesnt fit! SUPERRRRRR!*



lol ouch

we picked 4000 feet of infloor tubing and over 2000 zip ties for work haha.. yea i'm a plumber. 

but i bought 2 tickets to me you and dupree, and diner.

----------


## JAYMEZ

6 1000 CC injectors
Custom Fuel Rail
Braided lines
Work Wheels 18x10s =)
Brake caliper paint
Custom DP
Silicone hoses

combo 6 wendys meal
new puma shoes
tooth paste
energy drinks  :Big Grin:

----------


## JAYMEZ

> _Originally posted by DJ Lazy_ 
> *The new DJ mixer that I mentioned a few pages ago.. I finally was able to pick it up tonight..  
> 
> » Click image for larger version
> » Click image for larger version
> » Click image for larger version*




Nice stuff  :thumbs up:

----------


## Fcuk

> _Originally posted by JAYMEZ_STi_ 
> *6 1000 CC injectors
> Custom Fuel Rail
> Braided lines
> Work Wheels 18x10s =)
> Brake caliper paint
> Custom DP
> Silicone hoses
> 
> ...



Gotta love #6
Frutopia with spicy haiwain sauce.

GG owned.

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by JAYMEZ_STi_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> Nice stuff *



Thanks James.. I'm pretty happy with it so far.  :Smilie:

----------


## infected

03 Hood
03 Fenders
03 Front Bumper
03 Bumper inserts
06 Headlights
03 Grille
Ricer bulbs
And last but not least a whole lot of Brilliant Silver paint

----------


## stevieo

> _Originally posted by infected_ 
> *03 Hood
> 03 Fenders
> 03 Front Bumper
> 03 Bumper inserts
> 06 Headlights
> 03 Grille
> Ricer bulbs
> And last but not least a whole lot of Brilliant Silver paint*



get in a front end collision?
(don't know much about the mb c230? is it called?)

----------


## h22aseller

Yamaha FZ6

Now we all wait until I become a statistic

----------


## Kobe

> _Originally posted by h22aseller_ 
> *Yamaha FZ6
> 
> Now we all wait until I become a statistic*



congrats


3 new shirts

----------


## Chester

12 inch alpine Type X sub :Drool:

----------


## adamc

lucky lager x 15

belvedere x 1

rr whiskey x 1


dry ribs at melrose, fucking best dry ribs I've ever had, the light "asian" sauce with them is to fuckin' die for.  :Drool:   :Drool:   :Drool:   :Drool:

----------


## habsfan

2 tickets to see tiesto at a club here in the falls

----------


## Ajay

2002 Subaru Impreza WRX

Pick it up on Friday  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sprinter

Paid for $130 family brunch... it was worth it  :Big Grin:

----------


## cityhunter2501

http://cgi.ebay.ca/Rare-Orig-Baby-Ni...QQcmdZViewItem

----------


## Chester

Ew, those shoes are used :Barf:

----------


## eb0i

Casio Databank Edb610-1c with metal band. Thank you ebay for the means to satisfy the dork/nerd in me  :Big Grin:

----------


## szw

> _Originally posted by adamc_ 
> *lucky lager x 15
> *



lucky at costco liquor =  :thumbs up:

----------


## adam c

a hangover, fun times tho

----------


## adamc

sup adam c

----------


## DJ Lazy

2 Cheeseburgers, 6pk of Nuggets, Large Coke. 

Too lazy to cook/bbq tonight..  :ROFL!:

----------


## That.Guy.S30

a little something for the "other" lady in my life..

----------


## h22aseller

> _Originally posted by Thi_Thi Subs_ 
> *a little something for the &quot;other&quot; lady in my life..*



That there is beautiful stuff

----------


## That.Guy.S30

> _Originally posted by h22aseller_ 
> * 
> 
> That there is beautiful stuff*



thank you. its titanium

----------


## DJ Lazy

New music.. 

- 0.0db - Fused (Jay Selway Remix)
- Infected Mushroom - Shakawkaw (Vibe Tribe Remix)
- Liquid Soul - I Get A Rush (Motion Remix)
- Lucid Dreamer - Dreams Don't Pay Bills (Original Mix)
- Phoenix Family - Perpetual Sun (Original Mix)
- Sharigrama - Halusignorita (Shari Remix)
- Psypsiq Jicuri - Happy People (Original Mix) 
- Quantum - Breakdown (Original Mix)
- Reefer Decree - Breaking News (Original Mix)
- Safi Connection - Give Me Gitara (Original Mix)
- Soundless - Have Party (Original Mix)
- Timelock - TNT (Original Mix)
- Wicked Wires & Brain Hunters - Don't Panic (Original Mix)

----------


## boi-alien

another condo

----------


## seer_claw

Hoya Infrared R72 filter for my camera. Lets see what I can do with the camera now.  :Big Grin:

----------


## EK 2.0

Rota GT3's in Royal Green...and the same tire as my old RH's...Azenis RT-615's...yeah yeah...

The pics posted really don't do the green any justice...daytime shoot in the works...haha...

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Oooh, still goes black-white-green-black-white, but with more style!  :Big Grin:  Looking swank!

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> *Oooh, still goes black-white-green-black-white, but with more style!  Looking swank!*



 :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:

----------


## Ekliptix

150 mail stamps which I mailed an invitation to 150 sled dealers to order my goods. Should pay off.

Dog medicine

A kenmore washer dryer

----------


## DJ Lazy

I'll buy a calender.. just let me know when is good for you..  :Smilie:

----------


## Ekliptix

:Smilie:  1.5 weeks. I got the proofs today. I'll approve the print run tommorow.

----------


## Sorath

mmm latest purchase, gt3071r  :Drool:

----------


## Ekliptix

Is that a serial # to a computer part?

----------


## gp36912

> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> *Oooh, still goes black-white-green-black-white, but with more style!  Looking swank!*




ahahahaha i don't see any green cept his sticker  :Big Grin:

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by gp36912_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> ahahahaha i don't see any green cept his sticker *







> _Originally posted by EK 2.0_ 
> *Rota GT3's in Royal Green*




I think your monitor needs calibrating!  :Big Grin:

----------


## mroseneder

2006 Dodge Ram Quad Cab 4X4 Sport Hemi
Superchips programmer
K&N Series 77 Exhaust
Borla twin-tip side exit catback

Factory chrome 20's mang.

----------


## gp36912

> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think your monitor needs calibrating! *




his pictures are dark!!!! and no my monitor dosn't need calibrating. my eyes need adjusting and i need sleep lol

----------


## Ekliptix

> _Originally posted by mroseneder_ 
> *2006 Dodge Ram Quad Cab 4X4 Sport Hemi
> Superchips programmer
> K&amp;N Series 77 Exhaust
> Borla twin-tip side exit catback
> 
> Factory chrome 20's mang.*



Take it down to the drag strip one of these Fridays and try 'er out.

----------


## ashee

A really cute black top from Mexx

----------


## Rockski

creative zen microphoto 8 gigs awesome for at the gym :thumbs up:

----------


## 2000_SI

First thing I bought when I got back into Canada.... who would have thought I would miss the Double Double so much... :ROFL!:

----------


## 86max

> _Originally posted by Sorath_ 
> *mmm latest purchase, gt3071r *






> _Originally posted by Ekliptix_ 
> *Is that a serial # to a computer part?*



 lol  :Wink: 











A little hard to read at a glance but nice watch non the less.

----------


## stevieo

I wonder what these keys open up? (not the pilot like it says in the link hehe)
» Click image for larger version

also got myself a hair cut 
booya

----------


## 86max

> _Originally posted by stevieo_ 
> *I wonder what these keys open up?*



You finally got your scooter? You've been waiting forever for that thing!

----------


## stevieo

> _Originally posted by 86max_ 
> * 
> 
> You finally got your scooter? You've been waiting forever for that thing!*



ya dude! 56km/L (City driving)

i took it up to 60km/h once its cool

its awesome!!

----------


## ninspeed

Snap on Artic Silver KRL722, with Riser and door, Top Cabinet, and Stainless Steel Work Top.... 
 
and...
A Miller Millermatic 135
 ..
And a 2003 Chevy Silverado 2500HD Reg Cab Long Box 4x4.

I am broke now

----------


## AJL

HP 8250 photo printer
Photo quality 5x7's in less then 20 seconds!

----------


## Seanith

2 pairs of dress pants
2 pairs of business casual shirts
3 pairs of tan socks

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by Seanith_ 
> *2 pairs of dress pants
> 2 pairs of business casual shirts
> 3 pairs of tan socks*



Finally get a job?  :ROFL!:

----------


## Seanith

lol yeah  :thumbs up:

----------


## Team_Mclaren

A "working" sewing machine comming to a street near you.

----------


## max_boost

Oh what a GREAT day.

UUC TSE3 Full Catback Exhaust


HRE441 3 Piece Forged Wheels


H&R Coilovers

----------


## gp36912

^^^ ahahaha grats man you'll love the sound of it

----------


## EK 2.0

> _Originally posted by max_boost_ 
> *Oh what a GREAT day.
> 
> UUC TSE3 Full Catback Exhaust
> 
> 
> HRE441 3 Piece Forged Wheels
> 
> 
> ...



wow dai lo...how do you say baller in Chinese??

----------


## Chester

> _Originally posted by max_boost_ 
> *Oh what a GREAT day.
> 
> 
> HRE441 3 Piece Forged Wheels
> 
> 
> *




 :Love:  Love HRE's :Love:

----------


## max_boost

Thanks guys.

Wheels and suspension are used parts from the Dark Sith of the E46. It's ok, every man can appreciate a good deal.  :Big Grin:

----------


## xrayvsn

Had to get some booster seats that matched my interior. Naturally I needed a matching pair for the back seat:

 

I can't wait for the mail to come. I may have the STI logo stitched in, so they properly match. :Devil:

----------


## hb2k

i just got myself a shirt that looks almost exactly like this one. 
 

cant wait for this movie!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kamen

Nintendo DS Lite and Big Brain Academy  :Big Grin:

----------


## Chester

VW Golf

----------


## NATE0513

Intel Core2Duo (Conroe) E6400

Asus P5W-DH Deluxe

----------


## yellowsnow

macbook 1.8ghz
1gig ram
60 gig hd

4gig ipod nano for free!

----------


## AJL

> _Originally posted by yellowsnow_ 
> *macbook 1.8ghz
> 1gig ram
> 60 gig hd
> 
> 4gig ipod nano for free!*



that will be my purchase in 2 weeks :Big Grin:

----------


## codetrap

.

----------


## l8braker

New Olympus SC 500 uv, great little cam so far

----------


## BlackArcher101

New logitech MX5000 bluetooth desktop to replace my aged mx duo.  :Big Grin:

----------


## DJ Lazy

A new cooler for work, as I fucked up my old one today... 

and a couple extension/power bars so I could rearrange my DJ booth in my place and still have power..  :Big Grin:

----------


## Chester

OEM Audi TT pedals
Momo Millenium steering wheel
Compustar alarm

----------


## jdm_jspec

12 inch sub box

----------


## gp36912

a 1:4 scale model of a ferrari f50  :Big Grin:  :Drool:

----------


## popp

a hooker............i mean a house

----------


## vietdood

this put a good dent in the wallet

----------


## eb0i

18th Floor 2 bedroom condo in downtown  :Pimpin': 

And Guitar Hero for the PS2, what an addicting game!!!

----------


## Supa Dexta

pioneer 7800 whoop


7800mp

----------


## AJL

2.0Ghz White MacBook! 
Cant wait!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Should keep my N.A.S. under control for a while... or not.

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> *
> 
> Should keep my N.A.S. under control for a while... or not.*



Nice Trev... basically the same tripod setup I am on by the looks of it..  :thumbs up:  


My latest purchase... DJ related... Again... 

Alesis ProLinear 820DSP Active Studio Monitor. 1 of 2. Second one to arrive in the coming weeks.  :Smilie: 




Tracklist:
1. GMS - Digital Oracle 
2. ASTRIX AND DJ HIGHGUY - Chaos (Pixel and Wrecked Machines rmx)
3. XEROX AND ILLUMINATION - The Vision
4. BLACK AND WHITE - Streets of Venus
5. SHIFT - The age of love
6. Z-MACHINE - DMT
7. DELIRIOUS - Cybershock (final mix)
8. TIME LOCK - Main frame
9. ELEC3 - Back to groove



Tracklist:
1. TALAMASCA - Life Stream
2. XSI - Millenia
3. SPACE CAT VS PIXEL - Speedy Tours
4. BLACK AND WHITE - Snowball
5. VIBE TRIBE - Big Tasty
6. PTX VS Z MACHINE - 20 Rules
7. LIFE EXTENSION - Under Skin
8. ELEC3 - Hipnotic
9. SHIFT - The Rift



Tracklist:
1. Synergy - The One Eye Man
2. CPU - Thinking Machines
3. Absolum Vs GMS - The Therapy
4. Theoreme - Wagama
5. Space Tribe & CPU - Single Dose
6. Sesto Sento Vs Gataka - Reflection
7. Cosmo Chaos - Danceroid
8. Safi Connection - Human Lights
9. Vibra View - Extraordinaire (Remix)

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Daaamn, that is one sexy speaker! What's the control panel for, adjusting the crossover/equalizer?

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> *Daaamn, that is one sexy speaker! What's the control panel for, adjusting the crossover/equalizer?*



Basically... the technical explanation is as follow...




> Each 820DSP monitor incorporates digital parametric equalization, adjustable via a built-in LCD display and editing controls, or from a computer (via included software) for control of up to 16 ProLinear 820DSPs. This allows precise monitor tuning-even from a "sweet spot"- and the ability to store settings for different listening environments or monitor placements. 16 programs allow storage of user settings, *as well as emulation of alternative monitor types*-especially useful during mixdown.



Which means I can tune this monitor to sound like other brands/companies speakers...  :Big Grin:  Which, as mentioned, is useful in production stages to hear what the track will sound like on multiple sound stages...  :thumbs up:

----------


## EK 2.0

> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> *Daaamn, that is one sexy speaker! What's the control panel for, adjusting the crossover/equalizer?*







> _Originally posted by DJ Lazy_ 
> *Basically... the technical explanation is as follow...*




basically it's for the flux capacitor...

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by EK 2.0_ 
> * 
> 
> basically it's for the flux capacitor...*



 :ROFL!:  More or less!


Yeah, that's one impressive set of speakers, I'm sure I'd be lusting over them if I was into the DJ scene. That sound profile feature is prime!

----------


## spyce

- JL Tshirt
- Chocolate Muscle Milk
- Toblerone bar  :Drool:

----------


## trikypenguin

miami vice season 1&2 bundle set
40 year old virgin/wedding crashers bundle (AMAZING DEAL only $20 AT HMV!!!!!!)

----------


## Seanith

Independent Belt 
Independent Belt Buckle 
Volcom Belt 

I guess I needed some new belts  :dunno:

----------


## Wakalimasu



----------


## stevieo

2 pair of pants and 1 polo tee from MEXX
2 polo tees and belt from Old Navy

some munchies and 2 bottles of nestea haha

----------


## EK 2.0

> _Originally posted by Wakalimasu_ 
> *» Click image for larger version
> 
> » Click image for larger version*




dude you always get the coolest shit...

not a star wars fan...but soooo jealous of all the Transformers...

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

^Can you imagine what his house looks like? I swear he must have 400+ models/action figures! Every time he posts I get the urge to go out and buy Transformers to appease my inner child.

----------


## gp36912

^^^ i know what you mean  :Big Grin:

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by EK 2.0_ 
> * 
> not a star wars fan....*



You loose at life, Sir....  :Wink: 


As for me... 

1x 8pack of Coca Cola (stupid 8 pks at 7/11..)
3x Sour Starburst
1x Big Bag of Skittles
2x Large Bags of Doritos
1x Bag of Hamburger buns

----------


## stevieo

> _Originally posted by DJ Lazy_ 
> * 
> 
> You loose at life, Sir.... 
> 
> 
> As for me... 
> 
> 1x 8pack of Coca Cola (stupid 8 pks at 7/11..)
> ...



thats hardcore munchies dude..

----------


## EK 2.0

> _Originally posted by stevieo_ 
> *thats hardcore munchies dude..*




see thread here for his massive munchies purchase...

----------


## stevieo

> _Originally posted by EK 2.0_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> see thread here for his massive munchies purchase...*



i have the munchies now :Angel:   :Wink:

----------


## Wakalimasu

> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> *^Can you imagine what his house looks like? I swear he must have 400+ models/action figures! Every time he posts I get the urge to go out and buy Transformers to appease my inner child.*



cough cough

http://www.zakna.com/images/trans
http://www.zakna.com/images/sw

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by EK 2.0_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> see thread here for his massive munchies purchase...*



I never posted my munchies in there..  :dunno:  

And my purchase wasn't really munchies.. more "treats and snacks" for this coming work week in my lunches... except for the skittles...  :Drool:  those will be gone tonight...

----------


## Seanith

Just like a kid lol

----------


## AJL

-Microsoft Office Student Teacher Edition for Mac
-Kensington Portable Notebook Lock 
-Logitech Speakers
-Belkin Surge Protector

Can you tell I just bought a laptop?  :Smilie:

----------


## bball2

Desktop

http://www.futureshop.ca/catalog/pro...70&catid=10607

Widescreen LCD

http://www.futureshop.ca/catalog/pro...gon=&langid=EN

----------


## A_3

Whoops...

60gb for my personal collection. Clutch for back to school.


2gb Nano for my little sister's bday.


512mb Shuffle + Armband for Snowboarding this season.


Yes. I am officially an Apple-whore.  :Big Grin:

----------


## 95EagleAWD

3 bucks worth of carwash...  :Burn Out:

----------


## scat19

> _Originally posted by 95EagleAWD_ 
> *3 bucks worth of carwash... *




Keep it shining eh?

Me? Bills  :Frown:

----------


## 95EagleAWD

> _Originally posted by scat19_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> Keep it shining eh?
> 
> Me? Bills *



Yup...  :Big Grin:  

1000 rounds of airsoft ammo... took one in the head tonight, left a good mark... now it's revenge time...  :Devil:

----------


## Wakalimasu



----------


## 2000_SI

A new Lacost polo
Latest issue of Mens Health
A bunch of tracks from Beatport

----------


## gp36912

modified mag
a new pair of sunglasses (early bday present)
lots of candy for someones bday present  :Big Grin:  (my bday and hers are on the same day)
a bottle of tequila
9 limes  :Big Grin: 
a set of black samurai swords (very old style traditional kind)
a dual handle/blade sword. (not sure what to call it)
locksmith automotive lockout service (mom locked keys in car)
lots of pop and food
medicine for headaches and drowsiness

^^^ bad day sorta today.

----------


## eb0i

20" Cinema Display for the powerbook  :Drool:

----------


## redline

I bought a 2006 Nissan Titan LE v8 Power!  :thumbs up:

----------


## SILVIA KING,S

1991 nissan silvia kings looking for one more jap import by april 2007

----------


## SILVIA KING,S

1991 nissan silvia kings looking for one more jap import by april 2007

----------


## SinisterProbeGt

here is my latest purchase.
3 Months salary worth. 
hope she says Yes...

----------


## ProjectR

snorkel gear from the dive shop $75  :Big Grin:

----------


## ProjectR

> _Originally posted by SinisterProbeGt_ 
> *here is my latest purchase.
> 3 Months salary worth. 
> hope she says Yes...*



 :Shock:  haha i'll marry you

----------


## ramminghard

Refurbished ipod 30gig black from apple. $229 cdn.

----------


## DJ Lazy

Distributor for my Prelude...

----------


## l/l/rX

> _Originally posted by SinisterProbeGt_ 
> *here is my latest purchase.
> 3 Months salary worth. 
> hope she says Yes...*



congrats dood! and good luck with the whole thing!

----------


## Ajay

Round of golf at Inglewood 
Round of golf at Maple Ridge

36 holes in one day....priceless!

----------


## FiveFreshFish

Fenix P1 pocket flashlight. 55 lumens!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Team_Mclaren

RE amemiya AW-7



Tires for the legend
» Click image for larger version


Apexi N1 Turbo Exhaust



HP DV5250

----------


## Ekliptix

38,000 11" x 17" photographs

----------


## ashee

Toshiba Satellite notebook =)

----------


## kerry

> _Originally posted by SinisterProbeGt_ 
> *here is my latest purchase.
> 3 Months salary worth. 
> hope she says Yes...*



What'd she say!!!?!?!??!!?!????!


oh and... umm...

beyond.ca t-shirt and
AVB - A State of Trance 2006

----------


## SinisterProbeGt

> _Originally posted by ProjectR_ 
> * 
>  haha i'll marry you*






> _Originally posted by l/l/rX_ 
> * 
> congrats dood! and good luck with the whole thing!*






> _Originally posted by B16EM1_ 
> * 
> What'd she say!!!?!?!??!!?!????!
> oh and... umm...
> *



Well I am actually going to ask her tomorrow at globalfest...

----------


## DepTrotter

> _Originally posted by ashee_ 
> *Toshiba Satellite notebook =)*



now you'll never have to leave the couch again!

----------


## Anton

> _Originally posted by DepTrotter_ 
> * now you'll never have to leave the couch again!*



Ouch...

 

That was my last purchase  :Big Grin:

----------


## ashee

> _Originally posted by DepTrotter_ 
> * 
> 
> now you'll never have to leave the couch again!*



 :thumbs up:  or I have to have it for school, good try.

----------


## viffer

:Smilie:

----------


## Tommy_Tequila

Good Lord where to start. In the last two months I've made several major purchases including a Subie Impreza, a new house, a Panasonic 52" HDTV LCD, a new living room set, 5 oak bookcases, a new HP Media Center PC, an HD PVR from Shaw, a new Pioneer deck and Infinity speakers for the Subie, a Viper alarm system for the Subie and a new alarm system for the house. 

Money doesn't buy happiness but it buys stuff and I really like stuff.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Team_Mclaren

> _Originally posted by ashee_ 
> *Toshiba Satellite notebook =)*



oh snpa Toshiba make oversize keyboard for their laptops?!?!! Where did you find one :I'd Hit it!:

----------


## ICEBERG

Lots of New ROTEL gear. :Smilie:

----------


## civiclvr

JDM front for the EF9!! and lunch

----------


## 88CRX

shoes!

----------


## EK 2.0

Green and white hey Ryan... :Wink:

----------


## 88CRX

> _Originally posted by EK 2.0_ 
> *Green and white hey Ryan...*



 :Love:

----------


## stevieo

zara hoodie
zara jeans x 2
buffalo polo-t

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by Ekliptix_ 
> *38,000 11&quot; x 17&quot; photographs*



haha.... 

Can't wait to get a couple from you..

----------


## ProjectR

> _Originally posted by Team_Mclaren_ 
> *
> 
> RE amemiya AW-7
> 
> 
> 
> Tires for the legend
> » Click image for larger version
> ...



I miss my 10th anniversary  :Cry:

----------


## Chester

> _Originally posted by 88CRX_ 
> *shoes!
> 
> *



OMG those are fresh. I haven't bought shoes for like 2 months now, damn car is making me broke.

----------


## Team_Mclaren

> _Originally posted by ProjectR_ 
> * 
> 
> I miss my 10th anniversary *



I love my new car :Big Grin: , still waiting for an engine tho...

btw: your exhaust setup is louddddd, I dont know how you could stand that :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:

----------


## spyce

Just picked this up yesterday
Sony Vaio FJ370

----------


## 2000_SI

> _Originally posted by 88CRX_ 
> *shoes!
> 
> *



 Damn you Ryan, I was gonna buy those kicks!  :Guns:

----------


## 98brg2d

http://www2.trekbikes.com/bikes/bike...d=1163600&f=14

Trek Fuel EX7 full suspension cross country bike. I was very lucky to find a decent bike in a popular size at this time of the year.

----------


## 86max

Nice shoes 88crx!


latest...
Toshiba 32" Widescreen LCD HDTV

----------


## 88CRX

Thanks! Its so hard finding nice skate shoes now a days.

If they fit good I'm buying replacment pairs too  :ROFL!:  

Never ending supply mwhahaha.

----------


## Kirbs17

30 gig Ipod Video (Black)  :Drool:  
Dinner at the Verve
Dinner at Saltlik
Tuition
Glenfiddich 15 year Solera Reserve Scotch

----------


## mac_82



----------


## l/l/rX

> _Originally posted by mac_82_ 
> **



is this hks carbon- ti exhaust??? 
looks nice ^_^

----------


## mac_82

> _Originally posted by l/l/rX_ 
> * 
> 
> is this hks carbon- ti exhaust??? 
> looks nice ^_^*



it sure is  :thumbs up:

----------


## Xaroxantu Zero

AMD Athlon 64 X2 4800+ (S939)
Logitech Z-5450 Wireless 5.1 Speakers (Not quite wireless, as the rear speakers uses a power cable... PWNED)

----------


## RickDaTuner

AVG-VDP1



http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/pn...089326,00.html


tEh scooby it telemetry now has .... 


wooot

----------


## DJ Lazy

Coffee from 7/11.... addicted to those damn creamers they have ...  :ROFL!:  

Going to look at MacBooks today...  :crazy nut:

----------


## A2VR6

Got a pretty damn good deal on this:

KBC TK-7 



and a set of rear camber kits

----------


## DJ Lazy

Apple MacBook :Big Grin: 
2.0Ghz Edition.

----------


## adam c

new 12v power supply for my laptop

new tire because of the gay edmonton roads blew my last one out

----------


## gp36912

books and books and more books.... stupid school

----------


## DJ Lazy

22 MP3's off of Beatport.com  :Big Grin:

----------


## DJ Lazy

24 Brahma Beers!

Tis a Djin' Night!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Benny

A bunch of beer. My head gonna hurt tomorrow.

----------


## ashee

> _Originally posted by gp36912_ 
> *books and books and more books.... stupid school*



 :Werd!:  the book store has been pretty busy I don't know what all these people robbing the banks lately are thinking they should hit the U of C bookstore the lady there the other day was counting a massive stack of bills.

----------


## AJL

Books are a ripoff. Although mine are only gonna be $500 if I got them all brand new. Which I didnt.  :Big Grin:

----------


## LEB MAFIA

NOKIA 7280  :Pimpin':

----------


## stevieo

but in white

2 pairs of jeans
and a leather belt

----------


## bball2

First year engineering textbooks  :Bang Head:

----------


## gp36912

saphire x1900gt  :Big Grin:  256 mb  :Big Grin:  nice little upgrade for my comp

----------


## DJ Lazy

$75 groceries..

----------


## Lex350

Canon Digital Camera & a Cancon mini-disk Video Camera.

It was time to upgrade

----------


## carzcraz

7-1/2 ft freestanding water fountain for the house
4 ft in-wall water fountain for the house

And tons of landscaping items (plants, walkways, pond, solar lights etc) for the backyard...YAY Home Depot lol.

----------


## gp36912

^^^ rich bastard  :Big Grin: 

now i have to pick up a 600 watt psu....

----------


## Xaroxantu Zero

Your graphics card is sucking up too much power, eh? :P

----------


## celicadreams

I bought a big mac meal at Mdicks the other day

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat



----------


## three.eighteen.

a 97 integra gsr

----------


## Seanith

19" Acer widescreen LCD monitor 

Its a huge upgrade i love it so far  :Big Grin:

----------


## 2000_SI

Textbooks & groceries....

----------


## gp36912

yup the new one is sucking up alot of power but i went and i picked up a 500 watt which is sufficient

----------


## Ekliptix

all this shit, plus more.

----------


## FiveFreshFish

Sennheiser HD650.

----------


## nhlfan

Chemistry: The Central Science, $137
and right after that,
Kraft Dinner, $0.96

----------


## FiveFreshFish

Surefire U2 Luxeon V LED flashlight.

» Click image for larger version

----------


## BlackArcher101

> _Originally posted by FiveFreshFish_ 
> *Surefire U2 Luxeon V LED flashlight.
> 
> *



How do you like it? Where did you pick it up from? Been wanting a surefire for a long time now.


Bought myself a 2001 Chevy S10 4x4  :Smilie:

----------


## FiveFreshFish

> _Originally posted by BlackArcher101_ 
> * 
> 
> How do you like it? Where did you pick it up from? Been wanting a surefire for a long time now.
> 
> 
> Bought myself a 2001 Chevy S10 4x4 *



I love this light! Perfectly even hotspot and spill beam. There are *6 different light levels* that are all electronically regulated so you get constant lighting as far as the batteries can drive it. To change light level, just turn the ring. It's made in the US and feels more substantial and higher quality than my Chinese-made Fenix P1, which is already a superb light. You might also want to consider the *Surefire A2* which is a regulated hybrid incandescent-LED flashlight that gets rave reviews and is a bit less expensive than the U2. 

I won an eBay auction at $200.01 USD + $10 shipping via USPS. Seller grossly underdeclared the value and it arrive without any GST/handling charge.  :thumbs up:  Took just under 3 weeks to ship. He sells about one every week.
http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...m=180031050341

----------


## DJ Lazy

50 Pack of Maxell CDR's
Couple new mp3's for DJing.
2 Way Cable splitter
Wendy's Spicy Chicken Combo... too bad the Ceasar Salad was BAD!!! assholes!! :Whipped:

----------


## iceburns288

> _Originally posted by nhlfan_ 
> *Chemistry: The Central Science, $137*



Heh, I use the same book for AP chemistry  :Smilie:

----------


## iceburns288

Logitech MX5000 set :Big Grin:

----------


## BlackArcher101

> _Originally posted by iceburns288_ 
> *
> 
> Logitech MX5000 set*



Hey, if you return yours and buy mine, I'll give you 50% off. That thing is a POS. Spend about 2 hours each week trying to get the keyboard to connect.

----------


## A2VR6

A set of these:

----------


## kevie88

Arai RX7 Corsair Kitagawa yo!!

----------


## dinglenuts

1990 lx 5.0 mustang,88,000km, 17"svt rims, mm subframe connectors, mm camber/caster plates, rear disc conversion, 5 bolt axle conversion, maximmotorsports control arms, underdrive pulleys, 3.73 gears, pro 5.0 short shifter, 140 amp alt, trick flow intake, heads, throttlebody, egr spacer, cold air intake, hardened pushrods, scorpion 1.6 roller rockers, long tube headers, off road x pipe, dual dynomax catless exhaust, electric fan, fluidyne aluminum 3 core rad, msd ignition, superchip, goodyear hoses, 9mm wires, 42lb injectors, eibach pro springs, tokico shocks/struts, 255lph holley fuel pump,ford racing valve covers, pioneer cd, dvc 10" sub and 800w peak amplifier, rockford components, etc. I think thats all i've bought in the last month, and yes, most if it came with the car :thumbs up:   :thumbs up:   :thumbs up:

----------


## CivicDXR

My loot for this week:

-320GB External Hard Drive (Firewire/USB 2.0) - I needed the firewire cause it works so fast compared to USB on my Macbook

-Sony Ericsson W810i - I'm a phone whore, what can i say

-2GB iPod Nano 2 - Just cause...

----------


## KuruptEX

volent by design - jedi mind tricks

love this cd worth buying its pretty old(rap)

----------


## dj_honda

> _Originally posted by Ekliptix_ 
> *all this shit, plus more.
> 
> *



the old school phone is a nice touch lol... :thumbs up:

----------


## NGRPLZ.NET

Chet Thomas Globes (green white)

New Vaccuum

Diesel sunglasses

Notrious BIG albums.

----------


## gp36912

abs speed sensor for the car  :Frown:  hate it when small but expensive things go  :Big Grin:

----------


## buttercup

knock sensor and harness for the z


new shoes  :Smilie:

----------


## Toms-SC

Tickets to Iceland
Nikon Coolpix S6

----------


## ninjak84

Christmas presents  :Big Grin: 
I'll be done shopping by Halloween!!  :Clap:

----------


## EK 2.0

> _Originally posted by ninjak84_ 
> *Christmas presents 
> I'll be done shopping by Halloween!! *




better have gotten me something... :Whipped:

----------


## irfaan

> _Originally posted by DJ Lazy_ 
> *22 MP3's off of Beatport.com *



20 mp3's off of beatport, myself :Smilie:  Are you using serato?

----------


## Stephen81

2007 Camry. My third Toyota and I'm just as impressed each time :thumbs up:

----------


## Ekliptix

For me:
» Click image for larger version 

My Brother:
» Click image for larger version

----------


## Seanith

Burton Jussi 159 
 

Cartel black/white/reverse 
 

Burton board bag, and da kine board lock  :Big Grin: 
 


I think i'm almost ready for the season  :Wink:

----------


## SinisterProbeGt

here is my latest purchase..

» Click image for larger version for the Magnum

My first HOUSE!!!!! < almost half a million thanks Oil Town  :thumbs up:  

Seasons Pass Nakiska x 2

And i dont know if this is a purchase but I dropped 5K on the hall rental for my wedding..

----------


## Ekliptix

your house is not loading. you got jacked.

----------


## 99atlantic

new property


everson pedal box for my FFR build w/ new alunimum quadrant and click-lock cable
» Click image for larger version

----------


## dino_martini

Bought a shit load of groceries. Probably going to buy a Sonicare toothbrush later tonight. Nice purschasing!

----------


## scat19

bought it last month, but a Samsung d900

http://www.gsmarena.com/samsung_d900-1587.php

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by irfaan_ 
> * 
> 
> 20 mp3's off of beatport, myself Are you using serato?*



Nope. CDJ's.

----------


## CivicDXR

Well, she finally came home today.

Everyone, meet Jen-neen, my 06 Tacoma X-Runner...

TACO SUPREME!!!

----------


## DJ Lazy

^^^ Nice fuckin truck man...  :Drool:  

Can I have a 3some with Jen-elle and Jen-neen?? :Pooosie:

----------


## autoBITCH

ALDRICH...
you know I'm never on here anymore...but definately
had to come online to check oh Jen-Neen...
I heard about her but I had to see her for my own eyes!
she's hawwttt yooo congrats...
AND
I agree with DJ Lazy, I wouldnt mind a three some with them two!!! haha....

see you at a beyond meet! 

Have fun with them!

----------


## japancar

1999 Honda Accord for a client shipping to Nigeria. He paid already...shipping to my lot in the UAE for a steering change, then off to Legos. Cool eh?

----------


## japancar

> _Originally posted by CivicDXR_ 
> *Well, she finally came home today.
> 
> Everyone, meet Jen-neen, my 06 Tacoma X-Runner...
> 
> TACO SUPREME!!!
> 
> *



Very sweet wheels...congrats!

----------


## EK 2.0

> _Originally posted by CivicDXR_ 
> *Well, she finally came home today.
> 
> Everyone, meet Jen-neen, my 06 Tacoma X-Runner...
> 
> TACO SUPREME!!![/IMG]*




Wow Candy...props mang and congrats...i need to borrow it though to get my winters to the body shop if you can please??... :Wink:

----------


## 88CRX

> _Originally posted by CivicDXR_ 
> *Well, she finally came home today.
> 
> Everyone, meet Jen-neen, my 06 Tacoma X-Runner...
> 
> TACO SUPREME!!!
> 
> *



Whens it getting modded?

BTW, thats pimp.... one of the only trucks i'd ever be caught in.

----------


## dino_martini

> _Originally posted by CivicDXR_ 
> *Well, she finally came home today.
> 
> Everyone, meet Jen-neen, my 06 Tacoma X-Runner...
> 
> TACO SUPREME!!!
> 
> *



 :Drool:   :Drool:   :Pooosie:   :Pooosie:

----------


## CivicDXR

Thanks everyone!




> _Originally posted by 88CRX_ 
> * 
> Whens it getting modded?*



She started her mods when she got home... HID kit went in... suprisingly straight cutoff... next up, yellow foglight lenses...

----------


## h_s

first time poster because i finally had the balls to pick up a turbo manifold... its too late to go back now  :Big Grin:

----------


## gp36912

> _Originally posted by SinisterProbeGt_ 
> *And i dont know if this is a purchase but I dropped 5K on the hall rental for my wedding..*




^^^ congrats man

hows that probe treating ya.

----------


## b_t

I just got a 500 watt guitar half stack... I was looking at mesa boogies and stuff, but the tube sound was ehhh warm yeah but $3k+ for what I wanted. so I got a fender MH-500 which has the single most bone-crunching low end (crunch channel) with ridiculously screaming highs (lead channel) I have ever heard  :Big Grin:

----------


## civicrazy2002

Co-way 6000k hid kit from the hid stop, and a sony ericsson K800i.....

----------


## DJ Lazy

Went looking for 2-3 tracks to buy and this happened... :crazy nut: 

*Domestic - Art Making Machine Album*



1. Big Time
2. Beat Crusher
3. Flaming Dart
4. Analogiz
5. Limited Addiction
6. Quake
7. Non Human
8. Bloom On Day
9. Something In Mind
10. Cannibal Archive

*1200 Micrograms Remixed Album*



1. 1200 Micrograms - High Paradise (1200 Micrograms Remix)
2. 1200 Micrograms - Mescaline (Astrix Remix)
3. 1200 Micrograms - E=MC2 (Shanti Remix)
4. 1200 Micrograms - Hashish (Atomic Pulse Remix)
5. 1200 Micrograms - Greece (Save the Robot Remix)
6. 1200 Micrograms - Language Of The Future (Hujaboy Remix)
7. 1200 Micrograms - India (Xerox & Illumination Remix)
8. 1200 Micrograms - Egypt (Eat Static Remix)
9. 1200 Micrograms - Ecstacy (Deedrah Remix)

*Singles:*

Ecliptic - Crushed (Original Mix)
GMS - Goa (Original Mix)
GMS & Cyrus the Virus - William Wallace (Original Mix)
Koxbox - This can't be real (Original Mix)
Logic Bomb - Tales from the Basement (Original Mix)
Mindfield vs Cosmosis - This is me (Original Mix)
Orion - Welcome to Reality (Original Mix)
Talamasca - Atlantis (Original Mix)
Talamasca - Time Simulation (Original Mix)
Talamasca - Groovy Pygmees Pt.1 (Tikal Remix)
Talamasca and GMS - High Vibe (Original Mix)
Talamasca Vs Yuman & BenJ - 3 Smoking Gorillas (Original Mix)
Talamasca Vs Silicon Sound - Lysergic Warp (Original Mix)
Talamasca - Come On! (Original Mix)
Talamasca vs Spacecat - Armageddon (Original Mix)
Talamasca vs Nomad - Password (Original Mix)
Talamasca - The Hunted becomes The Hunter (Original Mix)
Talamasca - Capricorn (Original Mix)
Talamasca vs Nomad - Psycho Tribute To Infected (Original Mix)
Tikal - Equinox (Original Mix)
Tikal - Mr. Pink (Original Mix)
Tikal - Time is running out (Original Mix)
Wizzy Noise - Different Thoughts (Original Mix)
XSI - One Day (Original Mix)
XSI - The Last Breath (Original Mix)
XSI - Elfish (Original Mix)
Zorba - El Dorado (Original Mix)

----------


## b_t

> _Originally posted by b_t_ 
> *I just got a 500 watt guitar half stack... I was looking at mesa boogies and stuff, but the tube sound was ehhh warm yeah but $3k+ for what I wanted. so I got a fender MH-500 which has the single most bone-crunching low end (crunch channel) with ridiculously screaming highs (lead channel) I have ever heard *



that amp ended up sounding like shit on my guitar so I didn't get it and just paid almost $3k for a Mesa Boogie"quarter stack" instead haha.. 

Got a Mesa Boogie Double Rectifier head and matching 2x12" cab. It sounds fuckin awesome.

----------


## 88CRX

Bling bling!

----------


## EK 2.0

I need two puurrrrrr


"Now if you looked, and seen lime green forces and kiwi
you couldn't get this color if you had a personal genie
you now I keep it hip-hop, My niggas flip flop
yea my force ones and tip top, now form a flip flop"



 

 


Halloween Edition AF1's...yeah yeah...

----------


## Dj_Stylz

Where did you buy those GoodFoot?

----------


## gp36912

those do not match your wheels now arif

----------


## silver_gs-R

-2000 Acura Integra GS-R
-MSD Ignition Spark Plug Wires
-$32.50 of premium gas
-motorola slvr
-2g ipod nano

 :thumbs up:

----------


## adam c

Puma Shoes
Buffalo Jeans
G-Star Zip-up sweater
CompuSTAR alarm
JDM Integra Mirrors
Red Stitched Shift Boot

----------


## 95EagleAWD

Nike/Bauer Vapor Composite stick.

 :thumbs up:

----------


## carzcraz

J's front bumper and side skirts for the S2000.

----------


## nhlfan

ticket to an amateur comedy night

----------


## eb0i

:Big Grin:

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

That LEGO looks awesome, I'm intensely jealous! I want that B-wing... :Drool:

----------


## eb0i

> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> *That LEGO looks awesome, I'm intensely jealous! I want that B-wing...*



They are both on sale at Toys R Us at the moment.  :thumbs up:

----------


## 89coupe

My first watch in 34 years...LOL

Diesel Leather Watch
Description Quartz movement, Casual watch, Chronograph, Silver-tone luminous hands, Silver-tone numbers and indices, Analog date display, Brushed stainless steel bezel with polished/grooved case edges, Polished stainless steel case, selector buttons, crown and caseback, 100 meters/330 feet water resistant
Case Width in cm 4
Band Color Black genuine leather grooved band with a stainless steel buckle
Case Color Polished stainless steel case, Black textured dial
Face Height in cm 3.3
Clock Depth 1.3

----------


## dragonone

hm....
NDS, k800i, 37" lcd tv, and some clothes
NOT spending money on the car makes life seem so wonderful

or if you had tons of money it would f'n matter! :Burn Out:

----------


## infected

Need For Speed Carbon  :Burn Out:

----------


## gp36912

:Big Grin:  me too  :Big Grin:  bought both the pc and ps2 versions, and picked myself up a copy of phantasy star universe(love the game, hate the fact that the mouse plays no part in the game) 

abs speed sensor for the car
food food and more food

----------


## izzoblitzo

I got a new watch too... Nixon Banks Gold/Midnight Black  :Big Grin:

----------


## iceburns288

A new 22" widescreen monitor and Hotchkis sway bars.

EDIT I also just picked up a NERF gun for a costume party :thumbs up:

----------


## ashee

Helly Hansen Council ski jacket

----------


## el_fefes

Mountain Dew Fuel!!

----------


## 88CRX

These



and these

----------


## EK 2.0

Ryan those are SICKNESS... :Pimpin':

----------


## JordanEG6

> _Originally posted by 88CRX_ 
> *These
> 
> 
> 
> and these
> *




halloween SBs? RYAN you are GOD haha those are crazy y0

----------


## Mar

Burton Air snowboard
Burton System pants
Burton Cartel bindgings
Dakine board bag
Dakine hydration pack
Dakine lock
Full air ride suspension setup with touchscreen controller.
Trunk latch actuator from a USA Honda Accord.
Winter boots!

----------


## EK 2.0

> _Originally posted by JordanEG6_ 
> *halloween SBs? RYAN you are GOD haha those are crazy y0*




you 2 timer...you said I was cool when I copped my urrr forces...haha...

----------


## JordanEG6

> _Originally posted by EK 2.0_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> you 2 timer...you said I was cool when I copped my urrr forces...haha...*



Your AF1s are still pimp, don't get me wrong, but if you can cop the glow-in-the-dark Halloween Uurr Forces, your the new God. Hahaha

----------


## EK 2.0

> _Originally posted by JordanEG6_ 
> *Your AF1s are still pimp, don't get me wrong, but if you can cop the glow-in-the-dark Halloween Uurr Forces, your the new God. Hahaha*




Ok I accept your challenge...you forgot you who are fucking wif haha... :Wink:

----------


## DJ Lazy

I think those are disgusting looking shoes and would never be caught dead in them..... Sorry Ryan, but yea, they are fucking hideous..  :Smilie: 




> _Originally posted by ashee_ 
> *Helly Hansen Council ski jacket*



Are you a skier??

----------


## LUCKYSTRIKE

burton snowboard jacket.

----------


## Ajay

2-6 of Jack.

----------


## 88CRX

> _Originally posted by DJ Lazy_ 
> *I think those are disgusting looking shoes and would never be caught dead in them..... Sorry Ryan, but yea, they are fucking hideous.. 
> *



I know they are... they're not to be worn... there being resold.

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by 88CRX_ 
> * 
> 
> I know they are... they're not to be worn... there being resold.*



You can actually find another buyer??  :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:  just jokes man..  :Wink: 


And my recent purchase.. 

- Alesis ProLinear 820 DSP Studio Monitor
- High End Conductors Stand (for holding my CD wallet/binder)

... Finally have finished my DJ setup...  :Big Grin:  Pics to come in the Novembers Latest Pic's thread..

----------


## Seanith

> _Originally posted by DJ Lazy_ 
> *I think those are disgusting looking shoes and would never be caught dead in them..... Sorry Ryan, but yea, they are fucking hideous.. 
> *



 :Werd!:   :ROFL!:  

$175  :Shock:

----------


## izzoblitzo

> _Originally posted by Seanith_ 
> * 
> 
>   
> 
> $175 *



That's nothing for a pair of special dunks.. I would know..  :ROFL!: 

Im stuck with a couple pairs of shoes that Im not even sure if I should wear, and if I do wear, when to wear.. jeeze.

----------


## EK 2.0

> _Originally posted by 88CRX_ 
> *I know they are... they're not to be worn... there being resold.*




I would have copped them off of you...if they were my size haha...

----------


## jasonrx-7

2nd Gen Talon Interior Trim Kit.

----------


## alpha

this is mine.

----------


## Seanith

Where did you even get that J?

----------


## 88CRX

ohhhh snap!

thats pimp Jeremy  :Pimpin':

----------


## JordanEG6

damn alpha, that is PIMP

----------


## alpha

> _Originally posted by Seanith_ 
> *Where did you even get that J?*



from jdmland.com

just got it on tonight, sounds  :Drool:

----------


## EK 2.0

> _Originally posted by alpha_ 
> *from jdmland.com
> 
> just got it on tonight, sounds *




I know it would be hard...and I am not even sure if your EJ gets drven in the winter...but man I would have waited till spring to get that piece on...

----------


## alpha

I figured I still have a week or so to rock it before the car gets put away, why not enjoy it. I would go bonkers waiting to put it on haha, plus I will have to wait until spring to rock the itbs probably so I couldnt take waiting for both.

----------


## dawinder

Need for speed carbon  :Big Grin:

----------


## seer_claw

A nice new Nikkor 50mm AF f/1.8 d.  :Love:  

50 mm 

Its a lot different to use than a lens that is able to zoom.

----------


## jasonrx-7

> _Originally posted by dawinder_ 
> *Need for speed carbon *



 :Repost:   :thumbs up:

----------


## gp36912

^^ by me and infected  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ekliptix

hamburger and mozzorly sticks in Oklahoma City, OK.

----------


## Lex350

Toyota Rav4 for the wife
Head ski boots for me

----------


## Seanith

Canon SD700 IS Digital Camera 
 

1GB Card
Accessory kit
Car Charging kit 
 :Big Grin:

----------


## EK 2.0

> _Originally posted by Ekliptix_ 
> *hamburger and mozzorly sticks in Oklahoma City, OK.
> 
> *




I've never seen anyone THAT happy to order a burger and some deep fryed cheese hahaha...

----------


## Seanith

Oh yeah I forgot, I also bought some flames tickets. 

november 22nd vs chicago section 202
january 2nd vs vancouver, section 208  :Smilie:

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by Seanith_ 
> *Oh yeah I forgot, I also bought some flames tickets. 
> 
> january 2nd vs vancouver, section 208 *



Your so kind Sean... Hockey tickets for my bday...  :Big Grin:

----------


## FiveFreshFish

Refurbished APC UPS with new batteries.

----------


## Canaduh

http://www.cnet.com.au/laptops/lapto...0060982,00.htm

----------


## Seanith

> _Originally posted by DJ Lazy_ 
> * 
> 
> Your so kind Sean... Hockey tickets for my bday... *



lol.. your bday is on january 2nd? 

I guess I've been spending recently. I also got 

Burton Gore Gloves in Black 

 


That should be it for new gear for the season! Unless I feel like I need a new jacket heh.

----------


## rogue

condo and toyota 4 runner winter beater. also g and p m4 commando for airsoft. I LOVE SPENDING MONEY (i hate earning it)

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by Seanith_ 
> * 
> 
> lol.. your bday is on january 2nd?*



Jan 3rd... but day before is close enough..  :Wink:  


*New Purchases:*

M-Audio Microtrack 24/96 Recorder


Sony MDR-7506 Headphones


Chauvet F650 Fog Machine (for NYE party):

----------


## Gondi Stylez

I just bought the TMNT Movies 1-3, He-Man Movie and The Never Ending Story 1-2 to replace my VHS's!!!

----------


## eb0i

Nintendo Wii + Rayman + Zelda :Big Grin:

----------


## Lo)2enz0

lol seriously, that was the last thing i bought


but no i picked up a burton belt bucket and a studded wrist band

oooohh

next is the same watch i own but with the black wrist band

----------


## Lex350

Need for Speed - carbon

----------


## meed

a bottle of Coke

----------


## Ajay

> _Originally posted by Gondi Stylez_ 
> *I just bought the TMNT Movies 1-3, He-Man Movie and The Never Ending Story 1-2 to replace my VHS's!!!*



TMNT are on DVD now? I'm picking those up tomorrow for sure.

----------


## nadroj23

my lastest purchase was Honda Integra iS emblems.

----------


## infected



----------


## iceburns288

> _Originally posted by rotten42_ 
> *Need for Speed - carbon*



I'm sorry.

----------


## Donmega

PS3  :Big Grin:

----------


## iceburns288

Plus some DVDs

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Time to replace the ol' kit lens!

----------


## SiR_lyfe

double double and a blueberry muffin

----------


## gpede

12 pack of Durex condoms and a 2-6 of RnR

----------


## gp36912

right side headlight washer nozzle 
sony 55 inch dlp
xbox360 (lol ya i'm late but at least the bugs are worked out mostly)
test drive unlimited
ton of groceries

----------


## Ekliptix

Same lens as me BerserkerCatSplat, nice.

Latest for me

----------


## Masked Bandit

New snow shovel and ice-melt.

----------


## Lex350

> _Originally posted by iceburns288_ 
> *
> I'm sorry.*



My 6 year old son likes playing this series on the PC

----------


## Seanith

3 Lake Louise Cards
8 Sunshine cards. 

Not all for me though lol

----------


## dino_martini

> _Originally posted by Ekliptix_ 
> *Same lens as me BerserkerCatSplat, nice.
> 
> Latest for me
> *



Holy, those are nice. What kind of googles?

----------


## Seanith

looks like spys. pretty nice  :thumbs up:

----------


## dino_martini

> _Originally posted by Seanith_ 
> *looks like spys. pretty nice *



You would be correct.  :thumbs up:

----------


## Gondi Stylez

> _Originally posted by Ajay_ 
> * 
> 
> TMNT are on DVD now? I'm picking those up tomorrow for sure.*



yea i was surprised too... i bought them from amazon! so excited to watch them on DVD this xmas!

----------


## Gondi Stylez

those spys are SICK!

how much they set u back?

----------


## Ekliptix

$85 US with 3 different lenses. Ebay. They're called Spy Blizzard Pop.

----------


## Impreza

> _Originally posted by gp36912_ 
> *right side headlight washer nozzle 
> sony 55 inch dlp
> xbox360 (lol ya i'm late but at least the bugs are worked out mostly)
> test drive unlimited
> ton of groceries*



You sure it is Sony? I didn't think that Sony makes DLPs? I thought they were focussing on the LCD and RPLCDs?

----------


## Kirbs17

Official Transcripts
Faxing Service
Application Fee
Residence Fee

Moving time  :Clap:

----------


## jdm_eg6

tube socks and a role of TP

----------


## ZorroAMG



----------


## EK 2.0

HOLY STAR TREK BATMAN!!!

----------


## A2VR6

in brown

and

----------


## Ekliptix

> _Originally posted by ZorroAMG_ 
> **



The last remote you'll ever need. My Bro has one, it does everything.

----------


## irfaan

> _Originally posted by jdm_eg6_ 
> *tube socks and a role of TP*



a SINGLE roll of TOILET PAPER?

----------


## gp36912

> _Originally posted by Impreza_ 
> * 
> 
> You sure it is Sony? I didn't think that Sony makes DLPs? I thought they were focussing on the LCD and RPLCDs?*




good catch, thank you i am sick so please excuse the messup, its a RPLCD




now last night i picked up a 4 pack of redbulls, 2 full throttles, some malibu coconut rum, 2 2L bottles of coke, and a ton of snacks. pulling a all nighter tonight to finish my project.

----------


## whitexboi69

new thermostat. must not freeze!

----------


## ZorroAMG

> _Originally posted by Ekliptix_ 
> * 
> The last remote you'll ever need. My Bro has one, it does everything.*



Yep. I sleep with it too, for those odd nights  :Pimpin':

----------


## alienman

A plow for my quad cause well i am lazy and don't like to shovel.

----------


## AllGoNoShow

^^ ahhahah nice  :Smilie:

----------


## REFLUX

The top of the shoe (toe cap?) isn't as red as it looks in the pics.
Flash really brings it out. It's actually 98% the same color as the rest of the shoe

And Coke can is for color comparison purposes  :Smilie:

----------


## dino_martini

4gb Ipod nano in green. The new headphone design is an improvement I think!

----------


## ashee

Except with Gold Cs

----------


## eblend

> _Originally posted by alienman_ 
> *A plow for my quad cause well i am lazy and don't like to shovel.
> 
> 
> *



you live by a school by any chance? in the sw? house looks very femiliar as I drove by one looks exactly like it many times

i got a ps3 20 gig as my latest purchase

----------


## 95EagleAWD

Not bought but my buddy gave me a free pair of K2 Public Enemy's today...  :Big Grin:

----------


## ashee

Free's always good

----------


## alpha

unlocked/unbranded  :Big Grin:

----------


## REFLUX

Not exact, the tail end of the blade is Mother of Pearl.
Otherwise the same style.

----------


## Xaroxantu Zero

Acer AL2223Wd 22in Widescreen LCD

----------


## carzcraz

Craftsquare 1x1 CF mirrors for the S2000

----------


## alienman

> _Originally posted by eblend_ 
> * 
> 
> you live by a school by any chance? in the sw? house looks very femiliar as I drove by one looks exactly like it many times
> 
> i got a ps3 20 gig as my latest purchase*



I live by a school and in the SW, but not in Calgary... I'm in Prince Albert, Saskatchewan.

----------


## DJ Lazy

Couple CD's from Germany!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## b_t

Jackson Soloist!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ZorroAMG

23" HD Cinema Display


Apple Wireless Mouse


Apple Wireless Keyboard

----------


## CivicDXR

New phone:

http://www.sonyericsson.com/spg.jsp?...e=pp&pid=10391

----------


## EK 2.0

> _Originally posted by CivicDXR_ 
> *New phone:
> 
> http://www.sonyericsson.com/spg.jsp?...&amp;pid=10391*




Wow son, I think I need to scale back your allowance...

----------


## Sparx

Oem style VIS carbon fibre hood  :Big Grin:

----------


## Boost Infested

I bought one of these Hyundai Sonata a couple of months ago. I am loving it! Hopefully I can get this lip kit for next summer.
 

I am Rogers customer now...  :Smilie:

----------


## wesseam

> _Originally posted by CivicDXR_ 
> *New phone:
> 
> http://www.sonyericsson.com/spg.jsp?...&amp;pid=10391*




wow, nice phone, i wish i had one.  :Wink:

----------


## FiveFreshFish

Canon G7.

----------


## carzcraz

BenQ projector for the bonus room

Samsung LCD TV, speakers and DVD player for our master bedroom

----------


## Kirbs17

For tonights end of school celebration/going away party:

----------


## Whitetiger

From Canadian Tire: Lint sticky roller stick, Tigger plush toy, Wet tile saw...

----------


## DJ Lazy

New Phone... 

*Pearl...*

----------


## dino_martini

> _Originally posted by DJ Lazy_ 
> *New Phone... 
> 
> Pearl... *



 :Drool:   :Love:   :thumbs up:

----------


## dino_martini

Bought a christmas tree, have to cut a little bit off to fit it in the stand. Now its crooked...  :Frown:

----------


## scat19

Wow there are some big spenders for themselves this christmas haha.... me too i guess

42" Toshiba Regza LCD tv wall mounted  :Big Grin: 




need to hide wires and get a cabinet and shit but as i just moved out.... this was #1 priority  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sparx

That t.v is super  :Pimpin':  
It looks sort of like a gigantic computer monitor lol

----------


## SinisterProbeGt

New for the "G"
Merry Christmas
 
Rockford Fosgate T162S 2-Way Component System 

Solo-Baric L5 Subwoofer - Dual 4-ohm voice coils, 750 watts RMS, 
 » Click image for larger version Kicker ZX400RMS AMP

----------


## 95EagleAWD

RAZR V3T.

$400 phone for free.  :Big Grin:  Gotta love not upgrading for the past three years.

----------


## Ajay

Motorola KRZR.....good 'ol Telus EPP price! Should have it on Monday.

----------


## CRXguy

4 tix to NYE game between Flames and Oilers!  :thumbs up:

----------


## eb0i

iSight
v-moda in ear chrome head phones
iPod socks :thumbs up:

----------


## BlackArcher101

Grande Gingerbread Latte  :Drool:

----------


## FiveFreshFish

SanDisk Ultra® II SD 2GB

 


$79.99 at Future Shop.

----------


## Greeno85

> _Originally posted by hatetank_ 
> *Tim Hortons XL coffee -- 2 cream, 1 sugar.*



qfft (quoted for fucking truth!)

that is the perfect Timmy Ho's... smoke a cigarette with it and its almost as good as sex

http://www.ncix.com/products/index.p...re=CASIO%20INC

seems like a great camera so far... and its so tiny... makes me feel like a giant when I hold it!  :thumbs up:

----------


## BigDannyCool

> _Originally posted by CRXguy_ 
> *4 tix to NYE game between Flames and Oilers! *



wow, thanks for the christmas present.

----------


## djayz

> _Originally posted by scat19_ 
> *Wow there are some big spenders for themselves this christmas haha.... me too i guess
> 
> 42&quot; Toshiba Regza LCD tv wall mounted 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> need to hide wires and get a cabinet and shit but as i just moved out.... this was #1 priority *



 :Pimpin':  TV...is it safe having the sub that close to your computer?

----------


## trieu

ed hardy shoes

----------


## 5.0

2006 gsxr 1000 

black/grey

----------


## izzoblitzo

Nixon Rotolog Bamboo Watch  :thumbs up:

----------


## CRXguy

> _Originally posted by BigDannyCool_ 
> * 
> 
> wow, thanks for the christmas present.*



damn scrub!!  :Guns:   :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:

----------


## ashee

> _Originally posted by izzoblitzo_ 
> *Nixon Rotolog Bamboo Watch 
> 
> *



Wow that's slick!

----------


## D. Dub

> _Originally posted by Kirbs17_ 
> *For tonights end of school celebration/going away party:
> 
> *



Good god man---pls tell me you aren't going to mix that heavenly elixer with the coke!?!?!?! :Shock:

----------


## sxtasy

Klipsch:


and Pioneer


Dam impulse buying lol, but sounds great!

----------


## djayz

Canon A710is Camera
 

and some batteries to go in it.

----------


## scat19

> _Originally posted by djayz_ 
> * 
> 
>  TV...is it safe having the sub that close to your computer?*



Its moved now, because of the magnet in the sub - id say.. no

----------


## JordanEG6

My recent additions to the Flight Club  :Big Grin: 

Air Jordan 4 MARS Blackmon (Spike Lee) Retro
Air Jordan 5 Fire Red (Chicago Bulls) Retro
 

The other new addition retros
 

Welcome to the family  :Big Grin: 
 
It's a pretty small collection compared to most, it used to be bigger but I've worn lots of them and ended up trashing alot of them over the years.

----------


## EK 2.0

man hordhan, the Spike Lee's are lugnuts...

----------


## Seanith

> _Originally posted by JordanEG6_ 
> 
> It's a pretty small collection compared to most



Most girls you mean? lol

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by Seanith_ 
> * 
> 
> Most girls you mean? lol*



 :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:  No kidding!! maybe jordan is actually "Jordina"..  :ROFL!:

----------


## CaseoftheEX

> _Originally posted by scat19_ 
> * 
> 
> Its moved now, because of the magnet in the sub - id say.. no*



 i have the same sub .....and my sub is only about maybe 5 ft from my lcdtv. Should I move it? how far?

----------


## Seanith

> _Originally posted by CaseoftheEX_ 
> * i have the same sub .....and my sub is only about maybe 5 ft from my lcdtv. Should I move it? how far?*



He was saying the computer shouldn't be close to the sub. Not the TV.

----------


## CaseoftheEX

> _Originally posted by Seanith_ 
> * 
> 
> He was saying the computer shouldn't be close to the sub. Not the TV.*



 oh haha. well im sure its not safe to have the tv too close to the sub either since i dont think lcds are mag. shielded are they?

----------


## Seanith

I'm not sure, but vibrating your tv probably isn't the best idea either  :dunno:

----------


## djayz

^
there is no magnets in LCD tvs so nothing to worry about

----------


## dragonone

> _Originally posted by Ajay_ 
> *Motorola KRZR.....good 'ol Telus EPP price! Should have it on Monday.*



someone convince me! this is definitely a downgrade from my k800, and gsm versions only have silver and blue (i think red is coming) but it looks so nice!

----------


## Loud-N-Clear

A cajun chicken cheddar sandwich at Earls last night... It was so good I think i'm gonna go back tonight for another. :Big Grin:

----------


## 2000_SI

The 2nd half of my gift for my girl for christmas...

Now I am officially done all my shopping, woot!  :Big Grin:

----------


## dino_martini

Two tickets to the New Years Eve game Flames VS Oilers, but before the game maybe i'll try and get better seats  :dunno:

----------


## izzoblitzo

> _Originally posted by JordanEG6_ 
> *My recent additions to the Flight Club 
> 
> Air Jordan 4 MARS Blackmon (Spike Lee) Retro
> Air Jordan 5 Fire Red (Chicago Bulls) Retro
>  
> 
> The other new addition retros
>  
> ...



crap, that's alot of jordans.. I was livin large, and used to buy shoes like there was no tomorrow. Mostly nikes and adidas though. I've only owned two Jordans, but over the years, I've worn out, or sold most of my shoes.. now I just stick to some special editions.

I was the shoehead that wore my shoes.. but before I did that, I'd be torn, to wear or not to wear. damn!! In a way, you didnt wanna wear them, but in a way, you did. And the day you step outside with them, there was no turning back!

----------


## Chester

LRG Turn that crown upside down jeans
LRG Home team zip up hoodie

I  :Love:  LRG.

----------


## Dj_Stylz

Just came in!

----------


## kylemitz

For Christmas:
Magic Bullet Blender
La Senza Gift Certificate 
Firewire Port

For Me:
Xbox 360
Couple of Games
Gas
Oil Change

----------


## cynik

I finally decided to replace my old Lange boots with a pair of Tecnica Diablo Race Pro 130s. Hot damn I can't wait until tomorrow, Louise is going to be awesome.

----------


## CivicDXR

picked up and installed part of my X-mas gift to my brother to replace his plain stock gauge cluster:
 


Night shot, installed and running:

----------


## CRXguy

mad jdm y0!!

----------


## Ekliptix

> _Originally posted by izzoblitzo_ 
> *Nixon Rotolog Bamboo Watch 
> 
> *



Rotolog FTW! Here's mine

----------


## Street_Soldier

^^ Sure, seeing it on an animal is one thing but on your wrist I dont know.. I think it looks cool though.

----------


## Ekliptix

Chicks always comment on it, then I take it off and hang it on their nipple. It's a real conversation starter.

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by Ekliptix_ 
> *Chicks always comment on it, then I take it off and hang it on their nipple. It's a real conversation starter.*



 :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:

----------


## Moonracer

Picked up one of these for my Manfrotto tripod with my xmas bonus from work.  :Smilie:  And now I like using my tripod again! 

 

Oh and an Xbox 360, fun stuff  :thumbs up:

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by Moonracer_ 
> *Picked up one of these for my Manfrotto tripod with my xmas bonus from work.  And now I like using my tripod again! 
> 
> *



I love mine.. even though it can be rather bulky for travelling..

----------


## Moonracer

^^^you have the same head? I had to change it. The one I had for so long had 3 knobs for adjustment which was horrible for shooting groups of people or portraits. It would take so damn long to set up that everyone would eventually get bored waiting while I get ready. This one takes 2 seconds, max. 
And yes, not good for traveling but that's why I have two mini tripods.  :Smilie:

----------


## gpomp

1080p projector, panasonic 1000:

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by Moonracer_ 
> *^^^you have the same head? I had to change it. The one I had for so long had 3 knobs for adjustment which was horrible for shooting groups of people or portraits. It would take so damn long to set up that everyone would eventually get bored waiting while I get ready. This one takes 2 seconds, max. 
> And yes, not good for traveling but that's why I have two mini tripods. *



Yup.. same head.. doesn't look like that pic (mine is more black).. but yea.. 222 model. Kicks ass!!! :thumbs up:

----------


## Palmiros

Well. These are not all at the same time, but within the last couple of months nontheless.

Nokia 6682 


Sony Cybershot DSC-T50 + Trip to Ottawa (Won from Vibe  :Big Grin:  )


JL Audio 500/1 Amp


Pioneer Premier 10" Sub





Thats bout it.
Merry Christmas!

----------


## Grip172

you guys really make me feel poor..thanks

----------


## dino_martini

> _Originally posted by Grip172_ 
> *you guys really make me feel poor..thanks*



+1  :Cry:

----------


## in*10*se

http://www.futureshop.ca/catalog/pro...0075070&catid=





http://www.futureshop.ca/catalog/pro...id=BDL10001750



samsung 40" lcd HDTV 
Samsung 5-Disc Home Theatre System and Upconverting HDMI DVD Player package


man am i broke ass

----------


## Whitetiger

> _Originally posted by dino_martini_ 
> * 
> 
> +1 *



 :Cry:  +2

----------


## /////AMG

W850i


Nokia N73


Archos 504


godfather trilogy
 

Die Hard trilogy  :Big Grin: 
 

Ali
 

Beverly Hills Cop boxset


+ lot sof xmas shopping = me being BROKE

----------


## iceburns288

Yep self-Xmas shopping broke me too... a Samsung phone because my old phone went kaput, a shit-ton of Bawls (the energy drink... 8 cases :p), and _nearly_ an HD-DVD add-on for the 360. Bought a Ducati leather jacket instead  :Smilie:

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by Grip172_ 
> *you guys really make me feel poor..thanks*



Some of us bust our balls working to pay for all the toys you see posted in here.. Thanks.

----------


## iceburns288

Fuck, bought the HD-DVD player anyways. Now I'm nearly broke! :ROFL!:  

Jacket came today, love it :thumbs up:

----------


## 5hift

Just came back from buying Madden07/NHL07 and a wireless adapter for the 360. Futureshop Northland is still packed with people fighting over the scraps.

----------


## DJ Lazy

http://www.686.com/us/products_detai...d=150&menuID=1

----------


## Seanith

Burton L Down Jacket in L.A Grey. I had to order this online since I couldn't get it anywhere locally! Hopefully it comes quick  :Big Grin:

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by DJ Lazy_ 
> *http://www.686.com/us/products_detai...0&amp;menuID=1
> 
> *



Those look nice and flexible.

1) Where?
2) How much?
3) Can you operate a shutter while wearing them?

----------


## gp36912

^^^ lol always the camera questions


i picked up roughly $100 in cigars bout 4 total 
some clothes
more clothes
a few games for the 360
and soon a wii if i can get my hands on one.

----------


## stevieo

just got myself

taking back sunday - hat, zip hoodie and t-shirt.

----------


## Supa Dexta

> _Originally posted by gp36912_ 
> *i picked up roughly $100 in cigars bout 4 total 
> *



thats kind of a dumb statement.. "i just got 100$ worth".. well how many is that? "almost 4".. 

...so you got 3 and a half cigars?

----------


## 88CRX

KR3W Hoodie



online shopping is the shit  :thumbs up:

----------


## civicgrrr

99 widebody civic hb out of curiosity, would there be interest in this car as a resale?

----------


## Impreza

> _Originally posted by Seanith_ 
> *Burton L Down Jacket in L.A Grey. I had to order this online since I couldn't get it anywhere locally! Hopefully it comes quick  
> 
> *



Nice jacket! Where did you order online from?

----------


## Seanith

> _Originally posted by Impreza_ 
> * 
> 
> Nice jacket! Where did you order online from?*



www.ShowcaseSnowboards.com  . They are based out of whistler.

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> * 
> 
> Those look nice and flexible.
> 
> 1) Where?
> 2) How much?
> 3) Can you operate a shutter while wearing them?*



1) Mountain Surf and Ski (in Kelowna)
2) $54.99
3) Haven't tried yet.. but yea, maybe.. 

One thing is for sure.. you won't drop your camera as the palms/fingers are SUPER grippy..  :Big Grin:

----------


## adam c

12" Peppercorn steak sandwich -subway

----------


## CRXguy

XBOX360 GRAW bundle
Creative Zen Vision M 30GB

----------


## 2M6

Bought a new engine for my 300ZX and a Viper.

----------


## 88CRX

> _Originally posted by 2M6_ 
> *and a Viper.*



winnar haha  :ROFL!: 

thats sweet

----------


## adam c

well now i feel poor

----------


## gp36912

> _Originally posted by Supa Dexta_ 
> * 
> 
> thats kind of a dumb statement.. &quot;i just got 100$ worth&quot;.. well how many is that? &quot;almost 4&quot;.. 
> 
> ...so you got 3 and a half cigars?*




o shut up you little bitch, i was drunk when that was typed.

----------


## schurchill39

I just paid for my air brake endorsement course... does that count as a purchase?

----------


## JordanEG6

> _Originally posted by Seanith_ 
> * 
> 
> Most girls you mean? lol*



LOL i meant _small_ for the average sneaker head. i've seen people with seperate ROOMS in their house just for kicks. 





> _Originally posted by DJ Lazy_ 
> * 
> 
>   No kidding!! maybe jordan is actually &quot;Jordina&quot;.. *



hey josh...STFU  :Big Grin:   :ROFL!: 





> _Originally posted by izzoblitzo_ 
> * 
> 
> crap, that's alot of jordans.. I was livin large, and used to buy shoes like there was no tomorrow. Mostly nikes and adidas though. I've only owned two Jordans, but over the years, I've worn out, or sold most of my shoes.. now I just stick to some special editions.
> 
> I was the shoehead that wore my shoes.. but before I did that, I'd be torn, to wear or not to wear. damn!! In a way, you didnt wanna wear them, but in a way, you did. And the day you step outside with them, there was no turning back!*



i used to be like that. which is why i dont have alotta of my old shoes anymore, i've worn and wrecked them all which i regret because of the fact that re-released retros increase the value of OG shoes like my old barkleys, pennys and jordans. i dont wear my shoes anymore and when i get that 'i-dont-wanna-wear-them-but-i-kinda-do' mentality, i cant help but buy 2 pairs hahaha. 

heres a couple more I picked up in Florida while I was down there. 


Nike Dunk CL Low (Air Jordan 2 edition)
Nike Dunk CL Low (Air Jordan 3 edition w/ pre-yellowed soles)

----------


## A790

> _Originally posted by 2M6_ 
> *Bought a new engine for my 300ZX and a Viper.
> [/IMG]*



Fuckin A man, fuckin A.

----------


## 2000_SI

And a few other T-shirts and underwear.... A great investment since almost every piece of clothing I own is in my suitcase, which British Airlines sent on a nice little vacation to a destination other than mine  :Bang Head:

----------


## 88CRX

> _Originally posted by JordanEG6_ 
> * 
> Nike Dunk CL Low (Air Jordan 2 edition)
> Nike Dunk CL Low (Air Jordan 3 edition w/ pre-yellowed soles)
> [IMG]*



Who sells non SB dunks in Calgary or online?

----------


## JordanEG6

> _Originally posted by 88CRX_ 
> * 
> 
> Who sells non SB dunks in Calgary or online?*



www.pickyourshoes.com

probably the best source online and they are all authentic.

----------


## Dave P



----------


## DepTrotter

> _Originally posted by JordanEG6_ 
> * 
> 
> www.pickyourshoes.com
> 
> probably the best source online and they are all authentic.*



mother fucker that was my secret

also check out

www.kicks-r-us.com

jordan you got some sick kicks yoh

jordans for life brudder

----------


## DepTrotter

i got these



to match the colour im gonna paint my rims  :Wink: 

Court Force Lows

----------


## DGill

some lunch at nandos :Clap:

----------


## JordanEG6

> _Originally posted by DepTrotter_ 
> * 
> 
> mother fucker that was my secret
> 
> also check out
> 
> www.kicks-r-us.com
> 
> ...



thanks mang. gotta love the jordans, my very first pair were the 7s in 6Y. theyre lying in my basement somewhere haha

----------


## DepTrotter

shit man i cant even remember my first ones

im still looking for 

the 17 lows in carolina/white keep an eye out on size 12.5-13 for me will ya?

i think i have 4 pairs of jordans but a shitload of nike dunks/legends af1 etc

i cant believe you got the bulls 5s already

you're on top of things eh?

its hard deciding car parts or shoes you know

----------


## BlackArcher101

:Big Grin:  Futureshop just had 35 for sale, sold out in 30 seconds.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

MSI K9NGM2



Enermax 420W EG425P-VE SFMA Noisetaker

----------


## 93mr2gt

sharp 42" aquos lcd tv, pioneer hometheater system, ps3

----------


## wesseam

lrg jeans.

----------


## Ekliptix

-2 plane tickets to Houston
-2 hotel rooms in Houston
-A new mustang rental car from Budget in Houston for 5 days
-200 18 x 12" bend resistant envelopes to ship calendars in

----------


## Ekliptix

> _Originally posted by 2000_SI_ 
> * 
>  
> *



I can tell right now that collar will be up in the air.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Tell me I'm wrong  :Smilie:

----------


## 88CRX

> _Originally posted by Ekliptix_ 
> * 
> I can tell right now that collar will be up in the air.  
> Tell me I'm wrong *



haha, Brodie's poppin' collars in Europe  :ROFL!:

----------


## Ekliptix

Giccu sunglass time.

----------


## carzcraz

AP2 center console and radio door

 :Clap:

----------


## 2000_SI

> _Originally posted by Ekliptix_ 
> * 
> I can tell right now that collar will be up in the air.  
> Tell me I'm wrong *



Yes you are wrong... 
I think popped collars are the ultimate tool trademark....

----------


## dino_martini

> _Originally posted by 2000_SI_ 
> *I think popped collars are the ultimate tool trademark....*



QFT

----------


## Ekliptix

Alright, we're on the same page then.

----------


## el_fefes

Couple Heinikens!!

----------


## Kobe

got this is white
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eB...m=300044014181


and

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eB...m=300068583994

----------


## DGill

entourage season 2

----------


## Xaroxantu Zero

Tablet PC!



http://www.futureshop.ca/catalog/pro...93&catid=24193

----------


## DJ Lazy

Full Slab of Tony Roma's Red Hot Baby Back Ribs...  :Drool:

----------


## civickid_21

53.78 liters of premium

----------


## gp36912

> _Originally posted by Xaroxantu Zero_ 
> *Tablet PC!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.futureshop.ca/catalog/pro...mp;catid=24193*



^^^ nice price for a tablet laptop. even if it is gateway, nice buy




> _Originally posted by civickid_21_ 
> *53.78 liters of premium*



^^^ hahaha same here 56 litres of premium

----------


## tapout

flames jersey  :Go Flames Go:   :Go Flames Go:

----------


## infected

Books, books and more books!

----------


## foos_guy

Canon S3 IS... mmm... 12x optical zoom!

----------


## schocker

> _Originally posted by infected_ 
> *Books, books and more books!*



Very true. :Bang Head:

----------


## phrozeone

my e34, a sicillian pizza from earls and an Eighth :Big Grin:

----------


## gp36912

> _Originally posted by infected_ 
> *Books, books and more books!*




^^^ o ya how did i forget that... :Bang Head:   :Bang Head:   :Bang Head:  biggest chunk of money out of my wallet.... $450

----------


## gtfiero86

Got laser eye surgery done last thursday, $3,040  :crazy nut:   :Cry:   :Smilie:

----------


## Team_Mclaren

damn u pos!!!

----------


## stevieo

haha legend pos!

----------


## EK 2.0

> _Originally posted by DepTrotter_ 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> to match the colour im gonna paint my rims*






*cough* biter *cough* haha

----------


## djayz

NEW Keyboard/Mouse Combo  :Pimpin':  

» Click image for larger version

----------


## crx/gsr

Lambo door kit for my crx  :Burn Out:   :Guns:

----------


## ashee

Real Madrid vs. Sevilla FC May 6 ticket

----------


## eb0i

Spending Spree  :Big Grin: 
4gb Nano Red
 

Burton 07 Cartel Bindings
 

Burton 07 Clash 
» Click image for larger version

Burton 07 Moto Boots 
» Click image for larger version 

Logitech Harmony 880(A gift from the gf)

----------


## djayz

> _Originally posted by eb0i_ 
> 
> 
> Logitech Harmony 880(A gift from the gf)
>  [/B]



That come with that batman looking case too?

----------


## KoukiS14

H.Upmann Magnum 46

----------


## Lo)2enz0

3 blue german rams
4 bronze cory's

working on getting my 40gal up and running

----------


## eb0i

> _Originally posted by djayz_ 
> * 
> 
> That come with that batman looking case too?*



The thing on the left is a docking charger for the 880 actually. Because the 880 comes with a rechargeable lithium battery, no more changing batteries!

----------


## bball2

Nokia N91  :Big Grin:

----------


## djayz

> _Originally posted by eb0i_ 
> * 
> 
> The thing on the left is a docking charger for the 880 actually. Because the 880 comes with a rechargeable lithium battery, no more changing batteries!*



Thats  :Pimpin':  I only have 2 remotes so i dont need one yet hah.

Just bought this though and its so awesome. The scroll will spins by itself for like 12-20 seconds with just a little flick. So smooth. Damn best mouse ever.

----------


## Dayclone

I just bought a cold air intake
clear corners

----------


## DJ Lazy

Groceries for lucnhes this week, and McDonalds Dbl 1/4 Pounder w/ Cheese for dinner..  :Sleep ZzZZ:

----------


## scat19

45' of 22 awg wire

12 wire taps

1 roll of electrical tape  :Smilie:

----------


## kongaj

1gig of Ram for my Macbook
Apple Wireless Keyboard
iPod Dock

No more spending! need to save!  :crazy nut:

----------


## BlackArcher101

Chevy S10 shop manual set

----------


## adidas

Does anyone have any paypal coupons that they would like to share? 

Thanks

EDIT: coupon codes that is....just thought id clear it up

----------


## finboy

representing the old school  :Wink: 

brand new in box off ebay  :Big Grin:

----------


## stevieo

> _Originally posted by finboy_ 
> *
> 
> representing the old school 
> 
> brand new in box off ebay *



damn gramps, can I borrow your wooden golf clubs as well?

----------


## finboy

> _Originally posted by stevieo_ 
> * 
> 
> damn gramps, can I borrow your wooden golf clubs as well?*



pft, this thing has way more mojo them my ipod, it brings back all sorts of mid 90's memories  :Big Grin:

----------


## EK 2.0

> _Originally posted by finboy_ 
> *
> 
> representing the old school 
> 
> brand new in box off ebay *




hahaha Panasonic Shockwave...with the subwoofers built into the headphones...with their VMSS (Virtual Motion Souns System)...haha

----------


## max_boost

Gradually becoming a label whore. These jeans fit so nice.  :Pimpin':

----------


## EK 2.0

> _Originally posted by max_boost_ 
> *Gradually becoming a label whore. These jeans fit so nice. *




says the guy who drives a Merc, and a Bimma!! :Pimpin':

----------


## wildrice

> _Originally posted by djayz_ 
> * 
> 
> Thats  I only have 2 remotes so i dont need one yet hah.
> 
> Just bought this though and its so awesome. The scroll will spins by itself for like 12-20 seconds with just a little flick. So smooth. Damn best mouse ever.
> 
> *



what mouse is that?

----------


## finboy

> _Originally posted by EK 2.0_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> hahaha Panasonic Shockwave...with the subwoofers built into the headphones...with their VMSS (Virtual Motion Souns System)...haha*



XBS FTW, this is how 90's music is supposed to be listented to, non of that new fangled mp3 garbage  :Wink:

----------


## scat19

160 worth of tint for ma windshield  :Smilie:

----------


## LiquidK

a pack of rooftops and a bulova watch

----------


## djayz

> _Originally posted by wildrice_ 
> * 
> 
> what mouse is that?*



Logitech MX Revolution  :thumbs up:

----------


## iceburns288

> _Originally posted by max_boost_ 
> *Gradually becoming a label whore. These jeans fit so nice. *



What kind of jeans are those?

----------


## max_boost

> _Originally posted by iceburns288_ 
> *
> What kind of jeans are those?*



 I picked up a pair of Rock & Republic Floyd Boot Cut. I never thought the day would come when I would spend so much on a pair of jeans but they are seriously worth it! lol

----------


## Seanith

> _Originally posted by finboy_ 
> * 
> 
> XBS FTW, this is how 90's music is supposed to be listented to, non of that new fangled mp3 garbage *



I still have my shockwave cassette player lol. The yellow one like your cd player  :thumbs up:

----------


## adam c

16 12x1.5 tuner lugs

thanks for the hook up marvin  :thumbs up:

----------


## kvanderlaag

My last purchase was a $450 1987 Toyota Supra.

Oh god.

----------


## finboy

[QUOTE]_Originally posted by Seanith_ 
* 

I still have my shockwave cassette player lol. The yellow one like your cd player * [/QUOTE

had that one too, they work fucking great  :thumbs up:

----------


## CivicDXR

New shoes... these just called out to me from the shelf...

----------


## LUCKYSTRIKE

> _Originally posted by max_boost_ 
> * I picked up a pair of Rock &amp; Republic Floyd Boot Cut. I never thought the day would come when I would spend so much on a pair of jeans but they are seriously worth it! lol*



how could $300 (guess) jeans be worth it? lol =P

----------


## 88CRX

> _Originally posted by CivicDXR_ 
> *New shoes... these just called out to me from the shelf...
> 
> *



I never knew they made Ice Creams in non-pink/purple/baby blue colors...those are sweet.

----------


## Impreza

> _Originally posted by CivicDXR_ 
> *New shoes... these just called out to me from the shelf...
> 
> *



Were those bought locally? If so, where did you those in calgary???

----------


## iceburns288

Second Samsung monitor, both 19"  :Smilie: 

EDIT yes that is a Renault, by the way. I love the picture.

----------


## 95EagleAWD

Shine Front Lip. Just got here today...

----------


## Sharpie

Got a couple things...
New Duvet (comfy and warm as hell)
Alot of hockey cards :thumbsdown:  
Seats

----------


## Ekliptix

-A bunch of 91 octane gas for my snowmobile
-$165US for Sushi for 3 ppl in Houston, TX
-2 Timmy breakfast sandwiches and an extra large double double

----------


## saiyajin

> _Originally posted by max_boost_ 
> * I picked up a pair of Rock &amp; Republic Floyd Boot Cut. I never thought the day would come when I would spend so much on a pair of jeans but they are seriously worth it! lol*



from where??

----------


## JordanEG6

Nike Dunk CL Low (Air Jordan 4 edition)

Now all I need is the AJ 1 editions and it'll be complete  :Big Grin:

----------


## DJ Lazy

^^ You and your damn shoes!!!! :Whipped:

----------


## djayz

> _Originally posted by 95EagleAWD_ 
> *Shine Front Lip. Just got here today... 
> 
> *



 :Shock:   :Drool:  WOW that is beautiful.
How much lighter did that make your wallet?

----------


## 95EagleAWD

> _Originally posted by djayz_ 
> * 
> 
>   WOW that is beautiful.
> How much lighter did that make your wallet?*



250 USD. Not bad. It's fiberglass, not carbon, thank God, so I can smack it on the speedbumps to my condo and not really worry.  :Bang Head:   :Whipped:

----------


## scat19

most controversial buying ever for me on this site, everything else went down allright in my new threads .... tint lol

----------


## PavementPounder

Sony Ericsoon W850I

----------


## gp36912

> _Originally posted by 95EagleAWD_ 
> *Shine Front Lip. Just got here today... 
> 
> *




gonna have to show pics of it on your car soon  :Big Grin:

----------


## 95EagleAWD

> _Originally posted by gp36912_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> gonna have to show pics of it on your car soon *



Car's in Cowtown right now... I'll be getting down there in a couple weeks to snap it on.  :Big Grin:

----------


## finboy



----------


## DJ Lazy

^^ That's some slick shit y0!!  :thumbs up: 

For me... 50pack Memorex CD's... hopefully lay down my February Demo set..  :Smilie:

----------


## ZorroAMG

Sweet.....

----------


## Intent_Fire

if your having those with a girl wait till shes drunk before the Nero.. Its baaaddd stuff.

And i bought a tank of gas, a volcom hat and 2 pairs of jeans




> _Originally posted by 1badPT_ 
> *3 bottles of red wine:
> 
> Khvanchkara - SWEET georgian red
> Sola-Nero, Nero - Berryish Red
> Chateau de la Gardine - Smooth Red
> 
> God I hope she likes red wine *

----------


## finboy

> _Originally posted by ZorroAMG_ 
> *
> 
> Sweet.....*



i thought you only wore pointy shoes man  :Wink: 

nice kicks  :thumbs up:

----------


## ZorroAMG

You mean like these? They were out of my size.  :Frown: 






PS note the CF on my pumas...matches the water cooler I bought long ago haha

----------


## civickid_21

A large double double. And boy oh boy is it good

----------


## kongaj

Prime Rib Cajun Style @ Smugglers  :Drool:  

As a side note there are some sweet shoes being bought up. I wish my feet were smaller. haha

----------


## bradwatson

2007 Jetta

----------


## Chester

Gas and a number 8 from wendy's with Fruitopia

----------


## pvo_pwr

Some new DC's

----------


## old&slow



----------


## dino_martini

> _Originally posted by pvo_pwr_ 
> *Some new DC's
> 
> *



 :Drool:   :Drool:   :Drool:   :thumbs up:

----------


## MackDawg

Top Front and rear tower sway bars and lower rear sway bar for the lude.

----------


## pvo_pwr

> _Originally posted by dino_martini_ 
> * 
> 
>    *



Nothing but good things to say about them!

----------


## QuasarCav

> _Originally posted by MackDawg_ 
> *Top Front and rear tower sway bars and lower rear sway bar for the lude.*




You are getting confused between Sway and strut. Sway bars are attached to the control arms, commonly people will get a bigger or stiffer bar in the rear of the car to reduce understeer. You bought strut tower bars, they just stiffen the cars structure and that is not always the truth with the cheaper items.


I bought some brake pads from CMS.

----------


## cycosis

DDR remix 4 :Pimpin':

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

It's a snow-performance methanol injection kit. Hello lower IAT's!!!

----------


## Kritafo

iRobot® Roomba® Scheduler Vacuuming Robot

man...I love thing thing! can't say enough great things about it. I did our floor with our central vac and then took the vileda DuActiva broom to the floor and scrubbed it once before starting to use this system everything. It's amazing what this thing will pick up! 2 kids, dirt from boots and a shedding dog and 2 adults + Roomba = very clean floor it's fantastic.

----------


## freshprince

2002 Nissan Maxima SE

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

As of 10 minutes ago.....boost upgrade from Endyn! Weeeeeeeeee!  :Burn Out:

----------


## Accord_tunerx

94 teg last night :Burn Out:

----------


## eb0i

with gold lens :thumbs up:

----------


## NickGT

Thanks to Shannon at western motorsports I've got a new set of wheels on order.  :thumbs up:  



Click Here For 3D

4 - FR500 O.E. Replica wheels Chrome - 18x9
2 - Nitto Extreme 555 - 255/45/ZR18
2 - Nitto Extreme 555 - 285/40/ZR18

I can't wait for them to arrive. Next up will be a lowering suspension pack after I decide which one to go with. This summer is gonna be awesome  :thumbs up:

----------


## schocker

Orange iPod Shuffle
 
Goes with my iPod video now.

----------


## dino_martini

> _Originally posted by schocker_ 
> *Orange iPod Shuffle
>  
> Goes with my iPod video now.*



I've never seen that color of shuffle. Might have to check it out  :thumbs up:

----------


## schocker

> _Originally posted by dino_martini_ 
> * 
> 
> I've never seen that color of shuffle. Might have to check it out *



Yah, it is one of the new ones, so i figured i might as well get the one color only available with the shuffle, black is what i wanted though to match my other ipod but no dice.

----------


## Deibs

Not my truck, but i just ordered the S/C and it should be here in 2 weeks.

a little action video.  :Burn Out:  
http://s46.photobucket.com/albums/f1...radenton11.flv

----------


## TNation

> _Originally posted by Deibs_ 
> *
> 
> Not my truck, but i just ordered the S/C and it should be here in 2 weeks.
> 
> a little action video.  
> http://s46.photobucket.com/albums/f1...radenton11.flv*



that sounded so sick!
holyyy!
haha I bought an alignment for my car

----------


## jdm_eg6

two sets of HID's 6000k and 12000k, and D15 Motor Si Tranny and exedy clutch

----------


## Disoblige

6000K Helios Kit, Projector Headlights, and a Compustar Pro-Series 2-Way Alarm/Starter

 :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## wylderhoads

Black hoodie from bootlegger. 59 bucks --> got it for 10 bucks. SCORE

----------


## Deibs

> _Originally posted by wylderhoads_ 
> *Black hoodie from bootlegger. 59 bucks --&gt; got it for 10 bucks. SCORE*



damn nice score, i need some cheap hoodies for work!

----------


## finboy

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...2482&rd=1&rd=1
oasis unplugged vinyl


british sounding noise box for guitar

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...5609&rd=1&rd=1
two vintange p90's

FUCK i'm broke

----------


## CRX_Si

last year's taxes

----------


## gp36912

Pair of maui jim sun glasses (so lightweight and strong)
GH2 bundle
mx5000 bluetooth keyboard mouse set
gas gas and more gas

----------


## KoukiS14

25 Punch Punch
15 Partagas Serie D4
Grille and Side Visors

----------


## DJ Lazy

^^ Damn your sig is getting long..  :ROFL!:  

Anyways..

 

 

Thanks Rob and Bobby @ Tunerworks!  :thumbs up:

----------


## ZorroAMG

Weekly deep tissue full body massage by a hot chick at kick ass spa in Yaletown = Priceless

(real spa = no happy ending = boooooo)  :ROFL!:

----------


## jdm_jspec

a pack of smokes, export'a golds
anddd new
PIAA foglight bulbs

----------


## silver_gs-R

4 Falken 512 (feb 26)
2 OEM Acura Integra HeadLights (march 2)
56inch JVD HDTV (march3)

 :Big Grin: 

 :Frown:  and now im completely broke.

----------


## infected

some ricer bulbs
 :Wink:

----------


## Importz

> _Originally posted by ZorroAMG_ 
> *
> 
> Sweet.....*



those are fuckin ugly.. i woundnt wear those if someone paid me too

----------


## Importz

> _Originally posted by Importz_ 
> * 
> 
> those are fuckin ugly.. i woundnt wear those if someone paid me too.. wat those fake carbon fiber make u walk faster or something.. fuckin hurtin*

----------


## jdmXSI

Type-R intake manifold and throttle body :Big Grin:

----------


## Ekliptix

Prints and frames

My Brother in the pic. It's a gift for him.

----------


## gp36912

a sandisk 2 gig extreme III CF card for my camera

----------


## ZorroAMG

> _Originally posted by Importz_ 
> * 
> 
> those are fuckin ugly.. i woundnt wear those if someone paid me too*



Maybe your girlfriend would like them on me....you should go online to the dating site you use and ask her.

Oh wait....she DUMPED your tasteless ass....


Ouch.

----------


## finboy

> _Originally posted by ZorroAMG_ 
> * 
> 
> Maybe your girlfriend would like them on me....you should go online to the dating site you use and ask her.
> 
> Oh wait....she DUMPED your tasteless ass....
> 
> 
> Ouch.*



ouch  :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:

----------


## BlackArcher101

> _Originally posted by Ekliptix_ 
> *Prints and frames
> 
> My Brother in the pic. It's a gift for him.
> *



Very nice, who did the printing?

----------


## Impreza

> _Originally posted by ZorroAMG_ 
> * 
> 
> Maybe your girlfriend would like them on me....you should go online to the dating site you use and ask her.
> 
> Oh wait....she DUMPED your tasteless ass....
> 
> 
> Ouch.*



That just made my day hahaha

----------


## patrickj

i bought an xbox360, i sold my wii for it.

----------


## Isaiah

Finally picked up my new snowboard boots from LTD in Banff. My old ones were torturing me so I'm glad I finally picked these suckers up. 

I picked up the DC Judge boots, which I got on sale for $300. It was down to either those or the Vans Contra boots and I think that these were the better boots for the scrilla.

----------


## Ekliptix

> _Originally posted by BlackArcher101_ 
> * 
> 
> Very nice, who did the printing?*



Nova photo. They're good.

----------


## ashee

Armin Van Burren ticket for April 6th =)

----------


## /////AMG

$250 phone bill for calling canada too much  :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## Killa_Kam

> _Originally posted by /////AMG_ 
> *$250 phone bill for calling canada too much  *



OUCH!  :Pooosie:

----------


## Gondi Stylez

OEM S4 door blades, front grille, trunk wing, rear bumper and CF B&C pillars!

----------


## BigBearWest

HID's W00t

----------


## /////AMG

> _Originally posted by Killa_Kam_ 
> * 
> 
> OUCH! *



Yea because of  :Pooosie:  hahaha :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:

----------


## ashee

> _Originally posted by /////AMG_ 
> *$250 phone bill for calling canada too much  *



Mine was $560 because I got a new phone =(

----------


## Doctor

I bought a 24" Imac.

I love it  :Smilie:

----------


## TorqueDog

New house. I shall have no "latest purchases" until I actually get it, all my money is focussed on it now.

----------


## carzcraz

1x1 weave CF exhaust cap for the S2000

----------


## NickGT

New Wheels have arrived. See Sig for the new look  :Big Grin:

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by ashee_ 
> * 
> 
> Mine was $560 because I got a new phone =(*



$745 right here...  :Cry:

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

AMD Athlon 64 X2 4600+ EE
MSI K9NGM2
Mushkin HP2-6400 x 1GB
Seagate 250GB SATAII HDD

The much-needed upgrade is finally together!

Now I need a new mouse, because mine has shit the bed.

----------


## 89coupe

A new dining room table and mirror.

----------


## Ekliptix

Lots or plane tickets, hotel, and car reservations.

----------


## ashee

> _Originally posted by 89coupe_ 
> *A new dining room table and mirror.
> 
> *



Is that table as small as it looks?

----------


## 89coupe

> _Originally posted by ashee_ 
> * 
> 
> Is that table as small as it looks?*



Its pretty small, 48" x 39"

I couldn't go any bigger considering how small the room is.

I live in a Condo, so space is limited.

----------


## DJ Lazy

*Hawk HPS Brake Pads:*


*Momo Jet Steering wheel:*


 
Next on order... Brembo Slotted Rotors..

----------


## asp integra

new wheels for me!
18x8 axis widetrack
60mm lip front and 90mm lip rear!

----------


## ZorroAMG

Plane Ticket to Calgary tomorrow..

----------


## RaptorGJC

I got $180 worth of drugs, but i'm not saying what kind :Big Grin:

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

Well I got these new oakley monster pups, 2 tickets to see Social Distortion, 4 tickets to see Russel Peters and tonight I just may buy a pizza.

----------


## Team_Mclaren

H&R springs 


CL-S rims


for for my boat (legend)

----------


## GQBalla

a trip to aruba with the gf
a treo 650
a treo 650 leather holster that goes on your belt.
a friday night at whisky

= not quite broke but damn.

----------


## JordanLotoski

Bought a new house yesterday

----------


## vud tuner

New tires and chip for the car

----------


## Seanith

New Condo
Couches for condo
Kitchen table for condo

MUCH MUCH more to come lol

----------


## 88CRX

> _Originally posted by Seanith_ 
> *New Condo
> Couches for condo
> Kitchen table for condo
> 
> MUCH MUCH more to come lol*



cool, wheres the condo?

----------


## 89coupe

There is a place in Bankers Hall that sell these cool Bonsai Tree's, some are HUGE, like 5' tall, but I settled for one just under 2'. I think they are so cool.  :Angel:

----------


## BlackArcher101

> _Originally posted by 89coupe_ 
> *There is a place in Bankers Hall that sell these cool Bonsai Tree's, some are HUGE, like 5' tall, but I settled for one just under 2'. I think they are so cool. 
> 
> *



Nice! May have to stop there on the way through town. What are the prices like?

----------


## 89coupe

> _Originally posted by BlackArcher101_ 
> * 
> 
> Nice! May have to stop there on the way through town. What are the prices like?*



$120 for the size I got.

----------


## 2000_SI

New shoes...

----------


## 01RedDX

.

----------


## kaishen

recent purchase within last 30 days.

GAP jeans and top
Creative Zen Vision:m(white)
Bonyq vase speakers(white)
Sony Ericsson k800i handphone

----------


## tjtd00

2006 alpine white STI...gonna be here next week!!!!

----------


## patrickj

ordered pizza, couple minutes ago.
meat supreme w/ hot wings.

----------


## Barlow

2005 suzuki gsxr-600

351 kms.


pretty pumped

----------


## hondafetish

2002 Arctic Cat Panther 440

Only 1800 kms, bought for $2000. Moving across the country sale.

----------


## GOnSHO

2007 Ion 3
CM lowering springs
26's of booze  :Wink:  ( i work in a liquor store)

----------


## nadroj23

I bought these rims 
18' black, just gotta wait for the snow to go away 
 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Seanith

> _Originally posted by 88CRX_ 
> * 
> 
> cool, wheres the condo?*



Prestwick side of Mckenzie towne. Its still 10-15min to my work. 

I just bought 4 kitchen chairs, lamp, and floating shelves from ikea. 

Vacuum cleaner and measuring cups from cdn tire  :ROFL!:  

Harmon/kardon home theatre system. Now i need a tv! haha

----------


## euro_racer

in the past month or 2:

Project 1:
2003.5 titanium grey mazdaspeed protege
+kinetic FMIC
+forge BPV
+downpipe-back catless 3"
+greddy profec b spec 2
+split second afc version 2
+tein s-tech springs
+440 cc 2002 WRX injectors
+helios 6000k hid
+ dual guage pod w/ boost and a/f guages

to come soon:
+3"downpipe
+custom intake
+cooler plugs
+some tuning sessions
+tires
+engine monuts
+what ever else comes to my mind  :Big Grin:  


Project 2:
1997 VW golf gti 2.0
+eip stage "2.5" turbo kit (t3-to4 turbo, 2.5" downpipe, eip manifold, eip/turbonetics intercooler and piping, turbonetics wastegare, fuel preassure regulator, greddy type s bov, software, lines etc...)
+440 cc ford racing green top injectors
+fuel rail
+keskin kt1 16x9 wheels
+german vr6 front lip
+greddy profec b spec 2
+1997 vw jetta front end w/badgeless grille and black headlights
+shaved stock bumper
+fk tail lights
+hks ssq bov (might get rid of the type s)
+pioneer indash tuchscreen dvd, upgraded speakers
+stage 3 head port and polish
+eip stage 2 clutch
+thick sparkplug wires
+arp headstuds

soon to come:
+tires
+brakes
+coilovers
+exhaust
+tuning
+misc parts, maybe new interior?

= alot more money spent than planned...but it is soo damn addicting  :Bang Head:

----------


## adidas

^^ you seriously have issues!  :ROFL!:

----------


## euro_racer

:Big Grin:  its just the sibling competition that drives the whole thing lol

----------


## gp36912

^^^ lol


i picked up some brake pads and rotors

----------


## ashee

A plane ticket from Madrid to Porto, Portugal.

----------


## DannyO

Well I don't normally post in here, but thought this was worthy as I'm pretty happy with it.

Toshiba 42" 1080P LCD screen.
Pioneer 5.1 1000watt Surround Sound System.
Playstation2.
Gran Turismo 4
*Guitar Hero 2.* LOVE IT.
Extra stuff.

I'm loving guitar hero, haven't hooked it up to the sound system, got it hooked up to my DJ setup, nothing like playing it on club speakers at 130 decibels.  :Big Grin:

----------


## pattyt

Command and Conquer 3, pretty good i must say
Double Big mac meal(supersized), 6 nuggets, jr chiken, and a strawberry sundae ...in one sitting , DONT JUDGE ME!

----------


## DJ Lazy

- 92-96 Prelude OEM Carbon Fiber Hood
- Brembo Powerslotted Rotors
- Tokina 12-24mm f/4 Ultra Wide Angle Lens (Thanks D'z Nutz)
- $250 at Nevada Bobs on Golf Clothes
- XBox 360 Premium w/ Call of Duty 3 (extra controller and quick charger for wireless)
- Project Gotham Racing 3
- Picking up Guitar Hero 2 tomorrow..  :Big Grin: 

Good Bye Pay Cheque!!  :ROFL!:

----------


## aypi

new wheels and a cd (timbaland's Shock Value )  :thumbs up:

----------


## Moonracer

-A Sony PSP
-Movie: Casino Royale
-1500+ sq. ft. house from Jayman  :Big Grin:

----------


## Team_Mclaren

> _Originally posted by Moonracer_ 
> *-A Sony PSP
> -Movie: Casino Royale
> -1500+ sq. ft. house from Jayman *



congrats!! where the new house?

----------


## scat19

^ Get in that calgary market for SURE!

Havent posted in a while..

A ton of car stuff hehe  :Smilie:

----------


## Aleks

One very similar to this  :Big Grin:  

I have issues as well  :Frown:

----------


## b_t



----------


## euro_racer

> _Originally posted by Aleks_ 
> * 
> 
> One very similar to this  
> 
> I have issues as well *



dayummmmm  :Pimpin':  
whats gonna happen to the s2k?

----------


## Moonracer

> _Originally posted by Team_Mclaren_ 
> * 
> 
> congrats!! where the new house?*



Thanks! It's only a few blocks from where I am now. In Prestwick behind the mall.

----------


## Aleks

> _Originally posted by euro_racer_ 
> * 
> 
> dayummmmm  
> whats gonna happen to the s2k?*



It is going up for sale. Will make a FS thread tomorrow.

Could not pass up the deal on the bmw  :Smilie:

----------


## hollywood_35

I bought some of the Maynard's Juicy Squirts candy, with the goo in the middle. I went back and got a few more packs, I was walking around the Mac's drunk with a fistful of candy and I was getting some looks.

----------


## eb0i

I cannot wait for Forza 2 now!

----------


## finboy

> _Originally posted by b_t_ 
> **



 :Pimpin':  

what did that run you?

----------


## gp36912

picked up a acer aspire 5680-6048 
xp pro :P (installing vista back on after its a good os :P)
harddrive enclosure
headphone extensions, (a 12 foot and 2 6 footers)
set of cheap headsets
seagate 60gb harddrive 2.5in for the laptop

----------


## Sharpie

Linksys Router
Some ethernet cable
Thats about it.. Sucks being poor :thumbsdown:

----------


## carzcraz

HKS gauges for the S2000

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Canon Pixma iP4300



And now I'm wasting all the ink printing out my photos!  :ROFL!:

----------


## ZorroAMG

that picture of the bike you took is nice.





 :ROFL!:

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by ZorroAMG_ 
> *that picture of the bike you took is nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Oh, that's a keeper for sure!  :ROFL!:

----------


## superboss

new fuel rail for the beast

----------


## mystice46

- Led tails.
- CSL Trunk Ad-on.
- DICE Ipod integration kit.

----------


## EK 2.0

A couple of weeks ago...

P Rod II SB's

 

 


And today...

Air Prestige's nothing too hardcore...until the ones on order arrive...haha...

----------


## ercchry

i bought a new car last week

----------


## 01RedDX



----------


## Seanith

42" Panasonic Plasma TV  :Big Grin: 
Shitload of cables, hdmi, audio, video etc
Shaw HD PVR box 

Booked shaw to come in! HD will be sweet  :Wink:

----------


## ZorroAMG

^ I have the same setup Seanith and Yep....it's sweeeeeeeeet. CSI Miami HD FTMFW!

----------


## hoppy2018

BlackTop SR20DE-T  :Drool:

----------


## Seanith

> _Originally posted by ZorroAMG_ 
> *^ I have the same setup Seanith and Yep....it's sweeeeeeeeet. CSI Miami HD FTMFW!*



Nice lol. I can't wait. I'm going from no HD to all the HD I need  :Big Grin:

----------


## racin_jayson

just bought new pistons, rods, quaife differential, traction bar, thermal 3" exhaust, various engine parts for the car.... and now I'm going to buy me a new welder.

----------


## DJ Lazy

- Dakota Heavy Duty Hoodie
- Carharit Loose Fit Jean
- Lee Dungaree Carpenter Khaki
- Ripped Berry Booster Juice ...  :Barf:  Never buying it again

----------


## QuasarCav

:thumbs up:

----------


## eb0i

> _Originally posted by 01RedDX_ 
> **



Which model is that one? And how is it working out for you?

----------


## eb0i

Last week I bought:

16" Kona BBS Volcano Blast
Specialized Helmet
Kona Gloves
Kryptonite Lock
MEC Whoosh Cycling Jacket

----------


## hjr

dont post here ever, cause i never buy shit i suppose, but......

New suit is done:


and could not resist picking these up. i know ive seen them around before, but i think they iz mad coolzzz. cf ftw

----------


## DJ Lazy

^^ Sweet links..  :thumbs up:  


Just bought this lastnight..

Samsung 1080p 46" Widescreen LCD




Edit: More purchases after this post was made.. LOL

Nintendo Wii (from EB games in South Center)  :thumbs up:  

and 1 3-Day Pass to Motion Notion Music Festival this July.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## KoukiS14

Box Of Bolivar Royal Coronas

----------


## Xaroxantu Zero

V-Moda Vibe Earphones, as recommended by some Beyond members.

----------


## DJ Lazy

Damn its been an expensive day.... 

Picked up some new photography gear tonight.

Canon EOS Elan 7 SLR Body:




Peleng 8mm Fisheye Lens:






And a starbucks frappucino..  :Drool:

----------


## Sharpie

A $200 telus rental phone :thumbsdown:  
Rugby registration  :thumbs up:

----------


## EK 2.0

An item picked up tonight...And yes I KNOW I just copped kicks like a week ago...

----------


## gp36912

:Big Grin:  a hjc ac-12 carbon vader helmet, yay. (for secret street. and when i eventually get my bike.)




and $2000 deposit on new toy, being picked up and paid for in a couple weeks.

----------


## mazda_maniac

7 Heineken, 1 kokanee bottle and four pints :Big Grin:  

I feel great this mornin....... :Bang Head:

----------


## DJ Lazy

Wallets on fire this weekend...  :Cry:  


Crumpler 7 Million Dollar Home Camera Bag






- Hoya Circular Polarizing Filter - 77mm

- Fuji Film Pro 160C - 1 Roll
- Fuji Film Pro 160S - 1 Roll

- Canon EOS Strap for Elan 7

----------


## StreetRacerX

EGR Block off plates and Spark Plug Wires

----------


## codetrap

For my garage..

 


 The link..

----------


## gp36912

^^^ ahahahaha nice

----------


## izzoblitzo

> _Originally posted by EK 2.0_ 
> *An item picked up tonight...And yes I KNOW I just copped kicks like a week ago...
> 
> 
> 
>  
> 
>  
> 
> ...



I know I buy a tonne of shoes, and some limiteds and quickstrikes... but nothing like this.. Arif, you my friend is the official shoe sensei or seniÃµr shoe of these neck of the woods. I wanna see you and Jordan duke it out! Let's get it on!

----------


## Ekliptix

91 octane for my mustang.
4 new tires for my mustang.

----------


## EK 2.0

> _Originally posted by izzoblitzo_ 
> *
> I know I buy a tonne of shoes, and some limiteds and quickstrikes... but nothing like this.. Arif, you my friend is the official shoe sensei or seniÃµr shoe of these neck of the woods. I wanna see you and Jordan duke it out! Let's get it on!*





Dude you have NO idea...in the past month (April and into the beginning of May) I have purchased 4 pair of kicks mang...I dunno what has gotten into me. haha...There are like another 3 pairs I NEED to have as well. Not even taking into account what Nike may release over the summer you know??

----------


## Ekliptix

I bought a set of grey velcro shoes in Oklahoma City for $6.99 about 5 months ago. They're still rocking hard.

----------


## NickGT

Oakley Juliet's - Plasma Frame / Emerald Lens

Spiderman 3 (Xbox360)

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Ekliptix



----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

^I was wondering what you were bringing out of the States. Great choice!  :thumbs up:

----------


## Lex350

Picked this up in LA after the cruise we went on. $299 @ Castco

----------


## DJ Lazy

Couple of my purchases this past week..






And the one I am most excited about!! This album is MADNESS! :crazy nut:   :crazy nut:   :crazy nut:   :crazy nut:

----------


## EK 2.0

My latest snags...

 


What's in the bag you ask??




And...

----------


## Kobe

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eB...m=280114168582

Fuckkk, bikes are such a money pit, better safe then sorry I guess...

----------


## b_t

Plus a hand wound custom Swedish guitar pickup

----------


## habsfan

i always seem to buy video games either used or on sale these days. picked this up brand new for like 30 bucks, not bad.

----------


## iceburns288

6xCohiba Red Dot
6xPunch Gran Puro
6xPartagas
6xBolivar
2xCusano Corojo
2xRocky Patel 1992
2xCAO Gold
2x5 Vegas
2xGurkha Regent

Plus some cheapies that came free with the rest. They aren't very good: neither are the Corojo. The Punch is very good. I haven't tried the rest.

----------


## EK 2.0

Aren't you too young to even smoke those?? :Wink:

----------


## iceburns288

> _Originally posted by EK 2.0_ 
> *Aren't you too young to even smoke those??*



I am too young to buy them. For some reason, it's illegal here for me to buy them but not for me to possess them. Since I've already bought them, I can keep 'em  :Wink: .

----------


## ZorroAMG

Nice collection of cigars!

...brands?

----------


## iceburns288

Given above, for the most part. Couldn't find the details on the Partagas and Bolivar. The cheapies on the right end of the picture aren't really worth knowing about anyways; I'd almost feel guilty giving them away. They are a variety of the same kind, so maybe I will have another of the bolder end of that spectrum to see if they are good: the one I had already was just terrible. I really look forward to the Gurkha and the Rocky Patel.

I am giving 16 of them to my dad as a present: four each of the cigars on the left in that picture and I'm saving two of each for myself  :Wink: . I will also probably give away more than a few of the rest, I don't really need this many cigars. I am still trying to settle in to a style and/or brand I prefer. I've yet to order more than two of one kind of cigar at a time. I always order two: if I like the first, I can have another without having to order again, and if I don't I can just give it to a friend. It's a good system  :Smilie: .

----------


## iceburns288

I also just bought one of these:

The UTStarcom/Audivox PPC/VX6700. I know it's becoming outdated, especially with the PPC6800 due out before October (maybe even this summer), but I was totally aware of that and was able to use that to get this phone for less than a third of retail. The benefits of the newer phone weren't worth the $620 MSRP versus the deal I got.

I need a much more business-capable phone than the one I have now, which is a casual Samsung slider.

----------


## 2000_SI

Sparco Speed


H.O.P. CTR Bezel 


CTR Block Off Plate 

 
H.O.P CTR Stereo Relocator w/ Cup Holders

----------


## EK 2.0

> _Originally posted by 2000_SI_ 
> *
> 
> 
> CTR Block Off Plate*





I HATE you. :Big Grin:

----------


## 2000_SI

> _Originally posted by EK 2.0_ 
> * 
> I HATE you.*



Haha... TOO SLOW Arif... :ROFL!:

----------


## kerry

Got me one of these... u510. My Chocolate died =(

----------


## b_t

> _Originally posted by kerry_ 
> *Got me one of these... u510. My Chocolate died =(
> 
> *



My Chocolate died too, after 5 months. I had to get a brand new one under warranty and I've got a feeling it is going to die even faster then the old one did

----------


## iceburns288

> _Originally posted by kerry_ 
> *Got me one of these... u510. My Chocolate died =(
> http://comm.ccidnet.com/col/attachme.../12/961667.jpg*



I have (soon to be had) one of these. I _really_ don't like it, wouldn't recommend it to anyone, sorry :p. Couldn't wait to get rid of it.

----------


## GOnSHO

set of tires for my Racing Hart C5s...

WOOT!!

----------


## ZorroAMG

Iceburns, now all you need is this carbon fibre humidor by Porsche. I saw it in Vegas....it's AMAZING.

----------


## KoukiS14

Padron Anniversary 1964 Maduro

----------


## soobad

Original, mint, Ruby Juliet's.

Cost wayyyyyy more money than anyone sane would ever pay for sunglasses.

----------


## iceburns288

> _Originally posted by ZorroAMG_ 
> *Iceburns, now all you need is this carbon fibre humidor by Porsche. I saw it in Vegas....it's AMAZING.
> http://www.yankodesign.com/images/Po...midor%2050.jpg*



Very nice, but a little extravagant for something I can't even display  :Wink: 




> _Originally posted by KoukiS14_ 
> *Padron Anniversary 1964 Maduro
> http://members.shaw.ca/koukis14/web.jpg*



I have that box... but it's got no cigars in it! I picked one up for like 5 bucks because they are just cool boxes to keep stuff like old business cards, etc. in.

----------


## Boost Infested

Spy Optic, Cooper

 

Oakley Gascan Tortoise polarized



Banana Republic jacket



A couple of Mexx shirts, and jeans

Latest of alll......! A Broil King Sovereign XL 90

----------


## Seanith

> _Originally posted by Boost Infested_ 
> 
> 
> Oakley Gascan Tortoise polarized
> [/IMG] [/B]




I have the same shades, just mine are prescription. Cost a pretty penny let me tell ya

----------


## Ekliptix

I like the Spys. How much?

----------


## Boost Infested

Ebay sir! Authentic Spy Optics are cheap on ebay.

----------


## 88CRX

> _Originally posted by Seanith_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> I have the same shades, just mine are prescription. Cost a pretty penny let me tell ya*



Yea perscription Oakleys are $$$. I had to send mine away twice cause they couldn't get the lenses to stay in.

Wish I could just buy more shades and not worry about the prescription  :Frown:

----------


## Seanith

> _Originally posted by 88CRX_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> Wish I could just buy more shades and not worry about the prescription *



I hear you brother. I should just get laser eye surgery  :Smilie:

----------


## EK 2.0

I was I was a pimp like Jack is... :Pimpin':

----------


## Boost Infested

> _Originally posted by Seanith_ 
> * 
> 
> I hear you brother. I should just get laser eye surgery *



I bought a pair too earlier this month! lol

----------


## Rav4Guy

> _Originally posted by soobad_ 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Original, mint, Ruby Juliet's.
> 
> Cost wayyyyyy more money than anyone sane would ever pay for sunglasses.*



when did you pick yours up?

I really like my pair too... had it since Cyclops from Xmen. Got the silver juliet box hard case with it as well. Nice choice!  :thumbs up: 

edit: just picked up a new couch from Vancouver... http://www.upholsteryarts.ca/

----------


## MackDawg

ordered it like 3 weeks ago just finally came in  :Smilie:

----------


## soobad

> _Originally posted by Rav4Guy_ 
> * 
> 
> when did you pick yours up?
> 
> I really like my pair too... had it since Cyclops from Xmen. Got the silver juliet box hard case with it as well. Nice choice! 
> 
> edit: just picked up a new couch from Vancouver... http://www.upholsteryarts.ca/*



Picked them up just a few days ago from ebay - only place the good 'original' ones can be had nowadays.

Adding to the collection -- Ducati Juliet's, Ichiro Emerald Juliet's, and a bunch of lenses. Nothing like a nice pair of Juliets.

----------


## Rav4Guy

^talk about expensive.. how much, if you don't mind me asking, did you pick them up for?

now people can just buy the lenses and swap em... that's no fun!

edit: the original ruby lenses came with the lighter Juliet frames.... I believe.

----------


## spyce

picked up these polarized gascans
not as cool as the juliets but i still like em 
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Sailz

1. Bob long Marq 7 Paintball gun
2. Empire Reloader b2
3. Pure Energy 6800ci/4500psi N2 tank
4. Empire E-Vents (White)
5. XSV pro pod pack.....

30 Balls per second at 300ft/s........FTW

----------


## silver_gs-R

my own copy of Forza MotorSport 2 Collector's Edition.

 :thumbs up:

----------


## SinisterProbeGt

For the G35 Build.
I got my SW2 Cams and valve springs. and RC 750CC injectors.
» Click image for larger version 
» Click image for larger version

----------


## Sharpie

> _Originally posted by Ekliptix_ 
> *I like the Spys. How much?*




I think i paid $150 for my spy's last year....


But some recent purchases for me would have to be so new circa shoes, tin of rooster wintergreen and like 5 ice caps...

----------


## kerry

Those Ruby Juliet's are pimp!!
I had scammed a pair of Ruby lenses from Oakley a while back and put them into the plazma frame.
Those then sold on ebay for $650. Kept them for about a year or so then I got sick of em. Beautiful
lens though.

----------


## DJ Lazy

Guitar Hero 2 for Xbox360...  :Big Grin:  I had decided today at work to give up and buy a PS2 and GH... thank god I didn't.. LOL

----------


## adamc

^^ and a pimpin' new wakeboard..

----------


## PINOY-X

picking up my 2003 lancer oz-rally this friday or saturday! 

i know its nothing special but it will be the "newest" car ill own! 
hahah :Burn Out:   :Burn Out:

----------


## kongaj

93 Toyota Corolla

----------


## Lex350

Picked up one of these to go along with my home gym and free weights.

----------


## spyce

Just bought this last night. Should be here in about 1 to 1.5 weeks. And then hopefully on by the 15th of June  :Big Grin:  

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...B:EOIBSA:CA:11

----------


## Dirty_SOHC

2007 subaru imprezza 2.5i

We are picking it up on Tuesday! I can wait!

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by adamc_ 
> *^^ and a pimpin' new wakeboard..*



hahaha.. I think I am gonna have to wait man...  :Smilie: 




> _Originally posted by Dirty_SOHC_ 
> *2007 subaru imprezza 2.5i
> 
> We are picking it up on Tuesday! I can wait!*



Nice! I was wondering what the new car was.. Congrats! 


As for me.. 

Forza2 Collectors Edition.  :thumbs up:

----------


## scat19

logitech wireless keyboard and mouse combo

smart parts ion w/ evo3 hopper

bunch of ikea furniture!

----------


## Importz

> _Originally posted by spyce_ 
> *Just bought this last night. Should be here in about 1 to 1.5 weeks. And then hopefully on by the 15th of June  
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...B:EOIBSA:CA:11*



UPS standard to canada??? dude you gon get raped on shipping

----------


## PINOY-X

picked up my lancer! yay!

----------


## n1zm0

> _Originally posted by spyce_ 
> *Just bought this last night. Should be here in about 1 to 1.5 weeks. And then hopefully on by the 15th of June  
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...B:EOIBSA:CA:11*



is this OEM 'performance' exhaust/TRD or just ssautochrome kinda thing? looks nice tho! and what he said^ your gonna get an ass kicking for shipping from the states.

edit: nvm its from a Texas Hyatt car group-type company, couldn't you just get this from the dealership?

----------


## BlackArcher101

> _Originally posted by n1zm0_ 
> * 
> 
> is this OEM 'performance' exhaust/TRD or just ssautochrome kinda thing? looks nice tho! and what he said^ your gonna get an ass kicking for shipping from the states.
> 
> edit: nvm its from a Texas Hyatt car group-type company, couldn't you just get this from the dealership?*



No kidding! On top of the $68 will be a freakishly large broker fee from UPS (probably another $400 knowing them).

----------


## spyce

> _Originally posted by Importz_ 
> * 
> 
> UPS standard to canada??? dude you gon get raped on shipping*






> _Originally posted by BlackArcher101_ 
> * 
> 
> No kidding! On top of the $68 will be a freakishly large broker fee from UPS (probably another $400 knowing them).*




The guy actually sent it via Fedex if that makes a difference? I saved about $350 vs buying it here so hopefully that covers most of it  :dunno:  





> _Originally posted by n1zm0_ 
> * 
> 
> is this OEM 'performance' exhaust/TRD or just ssautochrome kinda thing? looks nice tho! and what he said^ your gonna get an ass kicking for shipping from the states.
> 
> edit: nvm its from a Texas Hyatt car group-type company, couldn't you just get this from the dealership?*



Yea its a Lexus OEM Sport Exhaust (actually developed by HKS). I did have a deposit down for one at the dealership here in Calgary back in the beginning of May. They told me a June delivery but now it looks like it wont even come till past July 9th now. At least with this Ill get it in about a week or so  :thumbs up:

----------


## BlackArcher101

> _Originally posted by spyce_ 
> * The guy actually sent it via Fedex if that makes a difference? I saved about $350 vs buying it here so hopefully that covers most of it *



Thank god. If he sent it as the auction said he wanted to, then I would have expected a post in a couple weeks from you regarding the huge charges. Fedex =  :thumbs up:

----------


## soobad

> _Originally posted by Rav4Guy_ 
> *^talk about expensive.. how much, if you don't mind me asking, did you pick them up for?
> 
> now people can just buy the lenses and swap em... that's no fun!
> 
> edit: the original ruby lenses came with the lighter Juliet frames.... I believe.*



They're the first gen ones that came stock with the X-Metal frames, it was a limited edition when x-men came out, and they're the original DEEP purple / red lenses with I would say no yellow in them at all, when I wear them it's either completely dark red on the outside or purple, beautiful, BEAUTIFUL gradient. It's from one of the original serialized pairs, which thankfully is back when they were making these beautiful lenses for a short period of time and the ones I happen to have acquired are just a flawless example, I can't get over them - so much better in real life than in pictures. The guy I bought them off of must've just had them in the box for 10 years, they're that good.

They're totally different than the current 'ruby' lenses which are not nearly as deep red / purple and have a bunch more yellow in them - they're more akin to the fire lenses. They certainly don't compare to the originals - apparently it was too expensive and difficult for oakley to make the originals, and impossible for them to get consistent batches of them, which is why they stopped producing them.

And no, I'm not going to admit how much I paid for them... LOL. I'll just say this - it's almost hard to wear them instead of just keeping them in the box, but I did wear them around in southcenter and chinook mall a bit the last couple days.




> _Originally posted by kerry_ 
> *Those Ruby Juliet's are pimp!!
> I had scammed a pair of Ruby lenses from Oakley a while back and put them into the plazma frame.
> Those then sold on ebay for $650. Kept them for about a year or so then I got sick of em. Beautiful
> lens though.*



You can buy the ruby lens from Oakley now, but as I described above, it's a COMPLETELY different lens from the original - which is why I'm so deathly scared of scratching them - I CAN NOT get more that are as good - period.

In any case any Juliet's are absolutely in a different league of eyewear than any other sunglasses you can buy, optically, aesthetically, quality. I've got 3 pairs and about 8 lenses already, all impossible-to-get limited editions, and I'm probably going to get another 3 within the next year or two... lol. I figure, if I'm going to collect something, might as well be something I can use for a couple months, and hey it doesn't hurt that I can probably sell them a year down the road for much more than I paid for them  :Smilie:

----------


## dino_martini

Over the weekend I went to Memory Express and bought a Samsung 20'' LCD screen. Its a way differant experiance compared to my old 15'' LCD.

----------


## 929

I bought a 24" Imac

----------


## codetrap

A trailer for behind the Jetta.

http://www.snowbeartrailers.ca/page/Model_6000

Works like a hot damn too.

----------


## Cornfed

:Big Grin:

----------


## JordanLotoski

should arrive next week

----------


## kongaj

$40 worth of gas
Tiesto in Edmonton ticket (im sooo stoked for that concert)

----------


## 88CRX

Some new tires finally...

----------


## kongaj

Ticket buying Frenzy!

-Ferry Corsten June 20th
-Andy Moor July 1 
-Benni Benassi July 15

Sweet summer for shows

----------


## 89coupe

A 2007 G35 Sedan Sport :Pimpin':

----------


## 88CRX

> _Originally posted by 89coupe_ 
> *A 2007 G35 Sedan Sport 
> 
> *



I was wondering why you had that in your avatar  :Pimpin':   :Pimpin':   :Pimpin':

----------


## 89coupe

> _Originally posted by 88CRX_ 
> * 
> 
> I was wondering why you had that in your avatar   *



Yeh, just dropped the deposit off today at the Infiniti dealership. Will find out on tuesday how long it will be for it to show up. Its on transit right now.

----------


## Ekliptix



----------


## TEAMFaint

1990 Toyota Celica GT-Four

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

...and threw down an offer on a



It's been an expensive day.

----------


## bradwatson

A 60 of Captain Morgan's Spiced Rum and 4 L of Coke. Should be a good night.

----------


## Ekliptix

Provincial Inspection
Vehicle registration and a new plate
5L gas can
5 L of gas
2 stroke motor oil
KillEx weed killer

----------


## Ekliptix

Flight to Houston. It's really hot here.

What a POS rental car


I bought this tie and shirt


I bought these for Father's Day




Rhiana


nice room

----------


## spyce

Bought one of these yesterday. Should arrive at my house today when I get home



It'll be a nice change from that pos Razr Ive had since it first came out.

And the exhaust I bought 2 weeks ago is getting installed today  :Drool:  

God I love Friday's  :Big Grin:

----------


## DJ Lazy

- Canon EF 70-200 f/4L IS USM Lens

 :Big Grin:

----------


## USED1

13" Macbook

----------


## sl888

> _Originally posted by spyce_ 
> *Bought one of these yesterday. Should arrive at my house today when I get home
> 
> *



That's a nice phone  :Drool:

----------


## reiRei

http://www.1010tires.com/tire.asp?ti...csta+Supra+712

times 4

and 


times 4

----------


## eb0i

-Crumpler 6 million dollar bag 
-Canon 430ex speedlite
-Jones New York Cuff Links

----------


## BlackArcher101



----------


## CanadianBoy69

2007 Mazda 3 GT

In Carbon Mica Grey

----------


## izzoblitzo

Keyster got the Nixon Chalet in Crystal



and I got the Nixon Esquire in White to match!  :Big Grin:  I'm such a sucker for watches.

----------


## adamc

where'd you cop those rayguns?

I want a pair so bad.

----------


## EK 2.0

New pick up tonight...Kind of an impulse buy...BUT I got such a smoking deal on them I couldn't say no...


The wifey is a lil mad needless to say haha...

----------


## lowryder99

Id hope you got a smokin deal the woodgrains they are still sitting on the shelves here in e-town. Everyone bought up the dunk hi's and left the af1's.

----------


## rage2

Got these badboys about 2 months ago.


Picked this up yesterday!

----------


## djayz

Blackberry Pearl...needed a change but I cant wait for the P1
 

Impulse buy...damn wifi sold me on this one haha all I needed was a music player.
» Click image for larger version

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Asus R2H

----------


## iceburns288

» Click image for larger version

I'm not as big into the basketball shoes as you guys are: I prefer the more European style shoes.

----------


## ZorroAMG

Ditto...

Puma's etc. FTW

----------


## TurboCarrera

Porsche Design with Martini Racing awesomeness  :thumbs up:

----------


## kongaj

Toast Titanium 8

----------


## aypi

> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> [B]Asus R2H



nice!!! if you dont mind me asking, where did you get that man? and how much?

----------


## djayz

> _Originally posted by TurboCarrera_ 
> *
> 
> Porsche Design with Martini Racing awesomeness *



damnnnn where did you pick those up? and anyone know where to get those damn bmw shoes. I tried calling bmw but they said they dont sell them and they didnt know who carried them.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by aypi_ 
> * 
> 
> nice!!! if you dont mind me asking, where did you get that man? and how much?*



I got it from Memory Express, it was $1030 before tax. They just got in the R2Hv for about $1500 before tax.

It's a great little unit, but they preloaded a lot of shitty software that you have to get rid of to speed it up. (Norton Internet Security is the big resource hog) Now I've got it sped up and can walk around the house while playing Starcraft.  :Big Grin:

----------


## iceburns288

> _Originally posted by TurboCarrera_ 
> *
> 
> Porsche Design with Martini Racing awesomeness *



FUCK. Don't tell me I'm about to buy another pair of white Adidas. :Bang Head:

----------


## iceburns288

> _Originally posted by djayz_ 
> *damnnnn where did you pick those up? and anyone know where to get those damn bmw shoes. I tried calling bmw but they said they dont sell them and they didnt know who carried them.*



They are Pumas. At least the BMW Sauber F1 shoes are, I almost bought a pair instead of those Adi Racers. They have at least 3-4 styles with the BMW theme, they're all pretty nice, actually.

----------


## Dj_Stylz

> _Originally posted by TurboCarrera_ 
> *
> 
> Porsche Design with Martini Racing awesomeness *



 :Drool:

----------


## izzoblitzo

> _Originally posted by adamc_ 
> *where'd you cop those rayguns?
> 
> I want a pair so bad.*



in black or white? I got mine a while ago. Goodfoot had the black ones behind the glass shelf last summer.. I havent been there lately, but at like, 400bones, I dont think they'll move that fast!! :Shock:

----------


## iceburns288

Why don't we just get a separate shoes thread going? :dunno:

----------


## 2000_SI

Werd... I love looking through the HT one, but a lot of the shoes on there you cant find up here

My latest purchase...

----------


## SinisterProbeGt

» Click image for larger version 

Parts for the G35 TT build  :thumbs up:

----------


## Tetsugen

> _Originally posted by 2000_SI_ 
> *Werd... I love looking through the HT one, but a lot of the shoes on there you cant find up here
> 
> My latest purchase... *



I bought the white ones and the pair you showed. Extremely comfy shoes, the gold on my white ones have already faded.  :thumbsdown:

----------


## wesseam

Just ordered these today, can't wait until they get here.

----------


## arian_ma

> _Originally posted by wesseam_ 
> *Just ordered these today, can't wait until they get here.
> 
> *



HEY I just got these shoes as well, mine are the Porsche edition. #14

----------


## Euro_Trash

Those are sick shoes!!

----------


## DNSDJS

[img]http://ca.wrs.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0oGkukEHYRGtSoAt172FAx./SIG=12nbaffm9/EXP=1183149700/**http%3A//www.trainerstation.com/catalog/images/images_big/lacoste.jpg[/img]
[img]http://ca.wrs.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0oGkuaXHYRGnksAz372FAx./SIG=1269r4br3/EXP=1183149847/**http%3A//www.fsrichard.com/images/relojes/Tissot.jpg[/img]

 

these glasses were for the wife
along side with the purse underneath

----------


## ZorroAMG

LOL I was like "...uh...those glasses and purse DO NOT go with that phone" [/diva]

----------


## Daan

some bananas

----------


## DNSDJS

> _Originally posted by ZorroAMG_ 
> *LOL I was like &quot;...uh...those glasses and purse DO NOT go with that phone&quot; [/diva]*




hahahah.. 
yeah 
wife was like in love with the shades and the purse.. 
had some $$$ so i was like why not .. .. 
shes happy now.. 
so next month i will be even happier when i get to go out and buy myself a ps3 ... LOL
or maybe an intake or exhaust... 
lol

----------


## Jlude

Macbook Pro...

17" screen/160 GB HD/NVIDIA 256mb dedicated video card/2.4GHZ duo core 2 processor/4gb ram.....

wasn't cheap...

----------


## XylathaneGTR

> _Originally posted by wesseam_ 
> *Just ordered these today, can't wait until they get here.
> 
> *



oh shit.
where?

----------


## ZorroAMG

> _Originally posted by Jlude_ 
> *Macbook Pro...
> 
> 17&quot; screen/160 GB HD/NVIDIA 256mb dedicated video card/2.4GHZ duo core 2 processor/4gb ram.....
> 
> wasn't cheap...*



Shoulda waited till september to get the free Leopard OS and probably a slightly faster machine...

Regardless, MBP's are pimp...I have a 15" with the 23" apple display

----------


## Xaroxantu Zero

Linksys Wireless-G Broadband Router with SpeedBooster



Linksys Wireless-G PCI Adapter with SpeedBooster (ridiculously large antenna...)



Seagate 500GB Barracuda 7200.10 SATA II w/ NCQ, 16MB Cache

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

f/2.8 goodness.

----------


## wesseam

My first LG phone.

----------


## habsfan

the baconator from wendys. it was heartattackerrific.

----------


## iceburns288

It will arrive today :Drool:

----------


## Kobe

> _Originally posted by Kobe_ 
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eB...m=280114168582
> 
> Fuckkk, bikes are such a money pit, better safe then sorry I guess...*



The Cage works :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:

----------


## wesseam

I went to toy r us with a friend and ended up buying soundwave the commemorative edition and optimash prime.

----------


## KoukiS14

6pk Steamwhistle
Flor De Cana Rum Grand Reserve 7yr, Muddler and Glass Kit
Team Losi XXX CR Buggy Kit

----------


## EK 2.0

> _Originally posted by KoukiS14_ 
> *
> Team Losi XXX CR Buggy Kit
> 
> *





I HATE you... :Big Grin:

----------


## Seanith

lol optimash prime

----------


## cake

from Champs

also recently bought a ticket to see misery signals and a crappy pair of reeboks.

----------


## asp integra

cf notchless boser hood for my mk4 gti!

----------


## CappyMcSlappy

buffalo chicken sandwich, and it was break-taking

----------


## Wakalimasu

all the tf movie toys

----------


## Anton



----------


## Neil4Speed

cool watch ^

3 Bottles of Honda Type II coolant for my Type II, $75 bucks later fuck!

----------


## 89coupe

:Pimpin':

----------


## bigbadboss101

> _Originally posted by Neil4Speed_ 
> *cool watch ^
> 
> 3 Bottles of Honda Type II coolant for my Type II, $75 bucks later fuck!*




I got mine at CMS. Gotta pay the $ for good Honda stuff I guess.

----------


## spyce

picked these up a couple weeks ago

----------


## Ekliptix

All I can do so far is answer calls and place calls. I need to learn it.
Some good things:
-GPS
-Internet
-MP3 player
-Receive Emails
-MSN Messenger

It's company issue, so I really didn't buy it.


Next to my Razr which I'll sell

----------


## kongaj

Planet Earth DVD Set
.... Amazing!

Watching it gives you this sense of awe feeling. Makes me want to travel to all these places. Highly recomended

----------


## EK 2.0

Some new daily's...

----------


## KoukiS14

> _Originally posted by EK 2.0_ 
> *Some new daily's...
> 
> *



Lol, i was wondering when you'd get more shoes

----------


## EK 2.0

> _Originally posted by KoukiS14_ 
> *
> Lol, i was wondering when you'd get more shoes*




hahaha I know, it's been a few weeks...haha...I WAS trying to hold off till Europe, but you know...

----------


## silver_gs-R

ASR Subrame Reinforcement Plate
22mm JDM Rear Sway Bar
26mm Suspension Techniques Front Sway Bar
PowerSlot Front/Rear Rotors
Hawk HP Plus Front/Rear Pads
Earls Stainless Steel Braided Lines

----------


## DJ Lazy

I love both!  :Big Grin:

----------


## pattyt

> _Originally posted by wesseam_ 
> *My first LG phone.
> 
> *





What kind of phone is that? ? ?
its nice

----------


## Boost Infested

bought one of these today... delivered to my work too!  :thumbs up:  



Last week...

----------


## mdeluxe

1. Blackberry white pearl
2. King Cobra Irons and a driver

----------


## EK 2.0

The Common Disc, a Birthday Card for the GF...and...


....Yeah, ANOTHER pair of AF1's.

----------


## Boost Infested

another pair eh.. ^^

This came in last night, and went into my buggy last night.
 

on the way..

----------


## Boneyard

Rays Engineering 12x1.50 Black Anodized Racing Lugs

----------


## Dave P

got a dirt bike

planet earth dvd
bob sinclar cd
ultra weekend 3 cd

----------


## Dj_Stylz



----------


## 95EagleAWD

:Big Grin:  



x4, of course.

----------


## Sharpie

Oakley Gas cans
DC shoes
Dc shirt
Forum Shirt
Some scratch tickets... thats about all..

----------


## kongaj

Nokia 6300
Some cases of Fanta  :Drool:  

And to you shoe buffs, anyone know of a local show store that sells bigger sized shoes? pm me  :Smilie:

----------


## spyce

got one of these in gunmetal and red sleeves


and this to go along with it


should be here next week hopefully  :Smilie:

----------


## Impreza

> _Originally posted by 95EagleAWD_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> 
> x4, of course.*



I need pics!! TE37 TA  :Pimpin':

----------


## 95EagleAWD

> _Originally posted by Impreza_ 
> * 
> 
> I need pics!! TE37 TA *



Soon as they get here!

----------


## infected



----------


## Chester

Bought these Spy's about a month ago

----------


## DJ Lazy

Big Mac Combo w/ Chocolate Milkshake

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Microtek i700 Pro film scanner

----------


## TRIX808

A nice salvage 97 civic............DOH!!!!!!!
See post http://forums.beyond.ca/st/188095/man-im-a-sucker/

----------


## 2000_SI



----------


## hampstor

tokyo marui colt carbine m4a1

----------


## BlackArcher101

> _Originally posted by hampstor_ 
> *
> tokyo marui colt carbine m4a1*



 :Drool:

----------


## jza71

2JZ-GTE VVT-i
HK$ SMF Intake
HK$ Cam Gear
HK$ Timing Belt
HK$ FCD/SLD
HK$ SSQV (new style)
HK$ downpipe/exhaust
GReddy JZS161 3row intercooler
GReddy spark plugs
Aeromotive FPR
-6 braided stainless feed/return lines/aeroquip fittings
Walboro 225lph hi-flow fuel pump
TEIN front and rear Strut tower bars. . . .

. . . just to start

----------


## DarrelK

HIS X1950 XT



Now I can play Bioshock.

----------


## EK 2.0

More shoes from my Euro Trip.

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Yeah, yeah, yeah I know...I have a disease.

----------


## 89coupe

2008 Devinci Frantik
Totem Solo Fork
Fox DHX 5.0 Air Rear Shock
Avid Code 4 piston brakes

Oh yeh!

----------


## picmerollin

05 350z+tank of premium+jacuzzi suite in banff= 1 good weekend with the GF, and i bought the new sony ericsson 580, its nice too, but not as fun as the car!, i also have a feeling this is going to lead to many more purchases :Drool:

----------


## Anton



----------


## ashee

Those blue and yellow shoes are sweet! 

My last purchase was a pile of text books for $700.

----------


## DJ Lazy



----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by EK 2.0_ 
> *More shoes from my Euro Trip.
> 
> Yeah, yeah, yeah I know...I have a disease.*



You ain't kiddin'!  :Shock:   :ROFL!:

----------


## ekguy

shoes are always a good purchase. i also have lot's of kicks can't have enough.

i just bought some addidas today and also decided to buy some old school vhs at a yard sale. 5$ for 6

----------


## BenC

eibach pro kit!
my cars nice and low now

----------


## codetrap

2 yards of gravel  :Big Grin:

----------


## wesseam

i may not be as ballin as arif, but i picked these up earlier today before i left chicago, they were released today according to the salesman at niketown



also bought an iphone.

----------


## 2000_SI

^^^ Nice!
Mad jealous....

----------


## Proboscis

> _Originally posted by 89coupe_ 
> *2008 Devinci Frantik
> Totem Solo Fork
> Fox DHX 5.0 Air Rear Shock
> Avid Code 4 piston brakes
> 
> Oh yeh!
> 
> 
> *



 Fuckin nice!!!!!!

----------


## EK 2.0

> _Originally posted by wesseam_ 
> *
> i may not be as ballin as arif, but i picked these up earlier today before i left chicago, they were released today according to the salesman at niketown
> 
> 
> 
> *





AF1 Toronto's. Yes they were released yesterday. Nice shoe...on my list for snagging next week.

----------


## A790

:Big Grin:  Yea... that's my finger...

----------


## ashee

> _Originally posted by ekguy_ 
> *shoes are always a good purchase. i also have lot's of kicks can't have enough.
> 
> i just bought some addidas today and also decided to buy some old school vhs at a yard sale. 5$ for 6*



 \

I got a pair of Pumas in the states for $30!!
I think if I lived there I would have a lot more shoes.

----------


## DJ Lazy

27 mp3's.. for DJing... 

Cycle Sphere - Enzyme (Original Mix)
Rumble Pack - Dream Vision (Original Mix)
Psynina - Level Of Creation (Original Mix)
Psynina - Silence (Original Mix)
Electrypnose - Secret Weapon (Original Mix)
Etnica - Monolith (Original Mix)
Menog & Space Tribe - Spiritual Experience (Original Mix)
Sixsense - Dancing Alone (Original Mix)
Thujon - Human Imagination (Original Mix)
Inner Action - People of the Light (Original Mix)
Psyboriginal - Sexadelic (Original Mix)
Abomination - Lost (Original Mix)
D-Tek - Restricted Area (Original Mix)
D-Tek vs Audio X - Neuromix (Original Mix)
D-Tek vs Moria - E-Ject (Original Mix)
Shift - War for the Spice (Original Mix)
Shift - Machine Soul (Original Mix)
Shift - 10th Day (Original Mix)
Shift - Cerebral Cortex (Original Mix)
Shift - Plunge (Original Mix)
Shift - Moonchild (Original Mix)
Audio X - Whatever the customer wants (Original Mix)
Rasta Aliens - System Shock (Original Mix)
E-Jekt - Trance Star (Original Mix)
Dark Nebula - Toxic Reality (Original Mix)
Dark Nebula - Phenomonology (Original Mix)
Zen Mechanics vs Tactical Strike - Electrified (Original Mix)

----------


## bigbadboss101

Nothing fancy but seem to work well.

----------


## iceburns288

Soon to come:


x2. One for a friend, one for myself. I have to get them from Australia though, since I can't buy them here :Frown:

----------


## Chester

Disease? No way, its awesome being able to wear a different pair of shoes everyday for weeks.




> _Originally posted by EK 2.0_ 
> *More shoes from my Euro Trip.
> 
>  
> 
>  
> 
>  
> 
> ...

----------


## EK 2.0

> _Originally posted by Chester_ 
> *
> Disease? No way, its awesome being able to wear a different pair of shoes everyday for weeks.
> 
> *




haha not when it is now breakin' over 165 pairs...

Obviously some have never been worn, some are just for collecting purposes...some are doubles in the sense of the different colourways offered for some shoes...but yeah mang...it's not healthy when you can sell your kicks and pay for a wedding for you and your gf...haha...

----------


## bigbadboss101

That is strange. You have the shoes, and your gf collects baseball bats and hockey cards. LOL

----------


## kaput

.

----------


## broken_legs

^^ Makes neat maps of running and riding, nice to race against yourself, and handy if you get lost.



^^ Neighbours were getting pisssssed when I played the guitar at night.



^^ So I can listen to .mp3 versions of motivational audio tapes while I drive to my depressing job every morning.
And for running too...

EDIT:

The Sansa 4GB player was 119.00 at Future Shop. It was 159.99 at Best Buy, the arm band was also 8 dollars cheaper at Future Shop  :Pimpin':

----------


## beyondpinoy

i just picked up my lancer a little over a week ago, ive already put 1200km on it.. i love this car..



and yes thats another Lancer behind mine.. my friend has one as well..

----------


## beyondpinoy

> _Originally posted by EK 2.0_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> haha not when it is now breakin' over 165 pairs...
> 
> Obviously some have never been worn, some are just for collecting purposes...some are doubles in the sense of the different colourways offered for some shoes...but yeah mang...it's not healthy when you can sell your kicks and pay for a wedding for you and your gf...haha...*



that'll probably be me too.. i don't have 165 pairs.. but im pretty sure im at around 40+ pairs..

----------


## swak

tires

----------


## ZorroAMG

Bunch of tennis stuff....

New shoes


New Racket (3rd of the same kind in case of string breakage)


New bag - 6 racket Babolat to hold my 3 rackets, grips, wrist/head bands, shirt, towel.

----------


## Majestic12

Motorola MOTOROKR Z6 in sexy Mandarin orange

----------


## Kirbs17

Pair of Etnies Capitals shoes:
 

$1600 Tuition for Okanagan School of Business
$700 For books
$100 worth of food for Res
$1700 security deposit/res fees
$54 Gas to get to Kelowna

----------


## Boost Infested

HPI z33 nismo body - $35
3 cans of paint - $30
few hours - free

----------


## Dope Dealer

> _Originally posted by wesseam_ 
> *
> also bought an iphone.
> 
> *



Is the phone unlocked?? How is it?

----------


## 89coupe

Some new riding Jerseys.

----------


## ZorroAMG

New ultrathin keyboard







Airport Extreme Wireless 802.11n

----------


## codetrap

From BBQ's Galore..

Weber Genesis CEP320 Natural Gas 



# 3 stainless steel burners
# 42,000 BTU burners
# 12,000 BTU flush mounted side burner
# Electronic Crossover ignition system
# 9mm stainless steel rod cooking grills
# Stainless Steel flavorizer bars
# Porcelain-enameled lid with center-mounted thermometer
and accent-colored, cast-aluminum end caps
# 507 sq. in. primary cooking area
# 130 sq. in. warming rack
# Center mounted thermometer
# Enclosed cart with stainless steel doors and stainless steel handles 
# Six tool holders
# Enclosed tank storage area and precision fuel gauge (LP models only)
# 2 heavy duty front locking castors
# 2 heavy duty back swivel castors
# Weber cookbook included

----------


## culebra

Sony UX280p

----------


## kerry

E36M3 Cab =)

----------


## Dj_Stylz

> _Originally posted by kerry_ 
> *
> 
> E36M3 Cab =)*



Nice how you liking it? :Pimpin':

----------


## ashee

> _Originally posted by ZorroAMG_ 
> *New ultrathin keyboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What is that thing like to type on?

----------


## ZorroAMG

I'll tell you in a couple of days when I get it!  :Smilie:  Read the reviews at the apple store, the thing is awesome apparently.

----------


## kerry

> _Originally posted by Dj_Stylz_ 
> * 
> 
> Nice how you liking it?*



Absolutely love it!

----------


## wesseam

> _Originally posted by Dope Dealer_ 
> * 
> 
> Is the phone unlocked?? How is it?*



ya its unlocked, and its nice the full touch screen is cool, but its all hype. i kind of regret not picking up the n95 instead of this one.

----------


## accordboi_02

Finally entering the HDTV world.  :Big Grin: 

Gets delivered on Friday; figured I dont need 1080p since I will be more than 6ft away from it, and it was a good deal.



Sony Wega 46" Widescreen LCD Projection HDTV

----------


## infected

Sony CR120

----------


## colt22

> _Originally posted by infected_ 
> *
> 
> Sony CR120*



Im using that right now.
its an awesome laptop

----------


## dub_c

1991 Chev Sprint, Turbo. 2" DP & a boost gauge. It's a go cart on steriods  :crazy nut:

----------


## BrandonC

Kanye's new album Graduation

----------


## gmoney82

> _Originally posted by EK 2.0_ 
> *More shoes from my Euro Trip.
> 
>  
> 
>  
> 
>  
> 
> ...



Nice. Shoes from Euro trip? you know you're a shoe whore when you forfeit luggage room for shoeboxes  :thumbs up: 

I just bought a Dell Vostro 1000 for my dad...really plain but it beats the POS PC I"m using at home

----------


## anarchy

HP Pavilion AMD Turion 64 X2 Dual-Core TL-58 1.9GHZ Laptop

----------


## DJ Lazy

8 new cd's... (for DJing)


1. Artifakt - Mr.D
2. Phyx - Spectre
3. CPU - Tactical Interface
4. Abomination and Phyx - Flatline
5. Hydraglyph - System critical
6. Absolum vs Theoreme - Weekly mansion 142
7. Azax Syndrom & Seroxat - Big Mystery
8. Menog - Timecodes
9. Tickets - The toy


1. Damage - Bringdanoise (Broken Toy rmx)
2. Digital Talk - Far Side
3. Xtra Unit - Mutant Rebellion
4. Chromatone & Random - Alien Hunterz
5. Phatmatix - Human Poison
6. Shift - Terror Former
7. Phyx - Contraband
8. Azax Syndrom - Asnamus
9. Artifakt - Dendron


01. Silent Hill - Traspass into
02. Elec3 - Suborder
03. Alternative Control - In The Club
04. Tox - Respect
05. Theoreme - Hin
06. Miditec - Impulse
07. Jirah - Star Electra
08. Orbital Vision - Sensetive
09. Gataka vs Apoclipse vs Amfibia - Become One (System Nipel remix)
10. Ibojima - Higher Energy


1. Shift - No More Humans (Remix)
2. Artifakt - Instant Gratification
3. Menog - Nilzomania (Phyx Remix)
4. Random L - Black Hole
5. Lemurians - Echoes Of Madness
6. Twisted System - Conversion
7. Phatmatic - Evil Circus
8. Azax Syndrom & Toxic - Rain
9. Chromatone vs Random - Alien Hunterz
10. Artifakt - Nosferatu (Multistate Remix)


1. God vs Satan
2. Jesus vs moses vs mohammed
3. Heavy Progg
4. Flying To Heaven
5. Imaginations Energies
6. Visionary Gates
7. 1, 2, Freddy is coming to get u
8. Mushroom Pigs
9. Soul Splitter
10. Hallucinations Bible
11. Buddha In Club


1. Insomnia - First Stage
2. Shakri - Psy Tripnix
3. Ovnimoon - Open the third eye
4. Injection - Alice in wonderland (New Edit)
5. Mixed Emotions - First things first
6. DNA - New Age (Injection Remix)
7. Zybex - Purple Waves
8. Fractal Sound - Alternative Force
9. Mentalab - Rising
10. Ovnimoon vs Wavelogix - You don't need a drug


1. The Initiation
2. Conundrum 
3. Serotonine
4. The Wall
5. 7th Sword
6. Soulkeeper
7. Electromagnetic
8. Rumors Of War
9. Tribe


1. Hydraglyph - Breach
2. Slug vs Rabdom L - Iron Curtainn
3. Manifold - Voinamirov
4. Multistate - Grandma Death
5. Shift vs Azax Syndrom - How Do U Stop It?
6. Abomination - The Hunt
7. Azax Syndrom - The Covenant (Shift remix)
8. Energetic - Overdose
9. Brethren - Moshi Moshi

----------


## Cooked Rice

Megan Racing adjustable tension rods -$130.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

AKG K240 Studio headphones


2X RD616 wireless flash triggers


Kiev turret viewfinder

----------


## infected

A bunch of paint. Fall project goin on in the garage right now.  :Big Grin:

----------


## finboy

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWN:IT&ih=010

 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## brucebanner

46" sumsung lcd with a home theatre system :Smilie:

----------


## Boost Infested

New PC...

Quad core, sli, 1 terra on raid 5...


24" Samsung lcd...


burnt a nice $3000 hole in my pocket.

----------


## infected

Nintendo DS
Pokemon Diamond and Pearl
LOTS of Lego
 :Wink:

----------


## Fcuk

> _Originally posted by infected_ 
> *Nintendo DS
> Pokemon Diamond and Pearl
> LOTS of Lego
> *



Lego!!!! you are the man!  :thumbs up:

----------


## kambo.king

beer

----------


## ex1z7

18-135mm Nikon Lens

67mm UV filter

Yum.


And in 45 minutes,

----------


## TheCheff

JIC Carbon Fibre STB

----------


## spyce

this will be in my hand next week  :Smilie:

----------


## EK 2.0

Ek's latest...

 

 

 

 


Yes, I know...it's ANOTHER pair of shoes...haha...

----------


## ashee

Some CDs....

MIA - Kala
David Guetta - Pop Life 
Nirvana - Greatest Hits 
Tiesto - Elements of Life

----------


## Team_BMW

7K worth of repairs in my Bimmer...

Food... and more food!!! YUMMY OPA! and Edo Japan!!! Mmhmmm

Gas.... (how expensive it still is ><)

----------


## cityhunter2501

Captain N The Game Master DVD


 :ROFL!:

----------


## 95EagleAWD

> _Originally posted by hampstor_ 
> *
> 
> tokyo marui colt carbine m4a1*



Nice gun, how do you like it?

I'm using an ICS full-metal M16A3 right now, and it's awesome.

----------


## SCHIDER23

AVIC-N4




BLUETOOTH ADAPTER



Sirius and Ipod controller cable as well 

 :Love:  :thumbs up:

----------


## reiRei

Sony DSC-H3  :thumbs up:  been playing with it for a week, me loves it

----------


## rouxel

i just bought a new snowboard. getting pretty excited for the new season

----------


## Dirty_SOHC

My wife gave me a 30 inch samsung monitor. I have the best wife evar!  :Big Grin:

----------


## SinisterProbeGt

New Hood Installed Today.
Got to find a way to get rid of the heat from the turbos

----------


## blinkme_210

A mini tablet/notebook, Fujitsu Lifebok U810. Check out the link for more pics.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dingmah/

----------


## Repofspeed



----------


## Kamen

Logitech diNovo Edge and MX Revolution mouse  :Pimpin':

----------


## Aznstealth

-Z32 back hatch ( due to vanilism...not the best thing to notice just after waking up first thing in the morning  :Frown:  )
-front bumper veilside invader
-greddy front mount intercooler

----------


## DJ Lazy

2008 GMC Canyon SLT Z71

----------


## kongaj

46" Samsung DLP HDTV  :Pimpin': 
NHL 08 
Halo 3

----------


## ex1z7

Nikon D70s 6.1mp DSLR to accomidate my D50 which needs repairs  :Frown: 

2 2gb CF cards.

----------


## old&slow

Panasonic PT AX200U PJ

----------


## SinisterProbeGt

10 Week old Purebred German Doberman
» Click image for larger version

I picked Her up yesterday for my wife's b-day.

----------


## DJ Lazy

Canon 40D w/ EF 28-135 IS Lens (lens is for sale in the marketplace)
Accessories kit (Battery Grip and extra battery, carry bag will be for sale too)
Canon EF-S 60mm f/2.8 Macro Lens (shown in pic below)

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Nicest-looking paperweight you've ever bought.  :Wink:

----------


## ZorroAMG

Toyo T1R's 

tiredeals4less.com....half of what 1010tires sells but you need to pick em up in the states (Bellingham, WA is 2hrs from me  :Big Grin: )

----------


## Seanith

New 80 GB ipod... managed to sell my 30gb video to my uncle  :Smilie:

----------


## CivicDXR

8GB iPod Touch... now just waiting for the apps to come out for it... if they ever do...

----------


## carzcraz

EQ3 furniture for the living room

----------


## AllGoNoShow

61" Samsung DLP HDTV (HTL-6176 )
Matching black glass stand
Toshiba HD-DVD Player (Upconverting) (HDA02)

Some smokes and gas and food on the way home. Lost a big poker game a few nights later. What an expensive week last week was. Week before that was a bedroom set from the Brick. I need to chill out on spending and get another job ahhaa

----------


## doublet

More of a build. What do you think?

[img=http://img3.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/th.dd6235f228.jpg]

----------


## mikemechanic

> _Originally posted by doublet_ 
> *More of a build. What do you think?
> 
> [img=http://img3.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/th.dd6235f228.jpg]*



Bitchin. Liken the juke box too. 

Mike

----------


## DJ Lazy

Tickets to the *Bon Jovi Concert* on Dec 13th!!!

----------


## stevieo

expensive beginning of the month haha.

2 pairs of rock and republic jeans
2 energie tshirts
2 dom rebel tshirts
1 airplane ticket to vancouver, w/ accomodations and car
and a slurpee

----------


## Seanith

shit son, a slurpee too! lol

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Price on the website was $0.00, so I purchased one for the lulz. It's a $1,000 lens, so there's no way they'll actually send it to me.  :ROFL!:

----------


## AllGoNoShow

if you paid cc for the shipping and shit they might be obligated too, done it before for shit that's been miss priced and its worked.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by AllGoNoShow_ 
> *if you paid cc for the shipping and shit they might be obligated too, done it before for shit that's been miss priced and its worked.*



Yeah, I paid for the flat-rate shipping just in case they're obligated to ship it. Gotta hedge my bets!  :ROFL!:

----------


## mikemechanic

Floor tickets to Van Halen December 7

----------


## 89coupe

Canon Rebel XTI slr and a Zoom lense 75mm-300mm
2GB card
Optex Tripod
and carrying case

----------


## nikka

a tank of gas for my honda accord winter car.

i dont wanna put my 180 away for the winter though  :Cry:

----------


## Seanith

Line6 Spider III 15 watt 
 

DC Commands
 

Ibanez ART-100-SV
 

Overdraft Protection  :thumbs up:   :ROFL!:

----------


## 2000_SI

> _Originally posted by 89coupe_ 
> *Canon Rebel XTI slr and a Zoom lense 75mm-300mm
> 2GB card
> Optex Tripod
> and carrying case
> *



That is pretty much the same set of equipment that I got, except for the tripod.
Good choice  :thumbs up: 

My latest purchase's:
New shoes and some back-up chalk for my climbing trip to Montana

----------


## DJ Lazy

Paintball gear galore.... 

Epiphany Marker:
 

Halo B Hopper with Rip Drive:
 

72ci Pure Energy Air System w/ Remote Line:
 
 

JT Flex8 Mask:
 

NXe Tactical Vest:
 

Empire Invert Pants:
 


I think that's everything....  :crazy nut:

----------


## Masked Bandit

2006 Nissan Frontier

----------


## Pahnda

Softbank 811SH (by Sharp)







By the way, anyone want to give me any better hosting places than this crap place (image shack) I had to use?  :Wink:

----------


## Seanith

> _Originally posted by DJ Lazy_ 
> *Paintball gear galore.... 
> 
> *



No wonder you were all gung ho about going this weekend lol

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by Seanith_ 
> * 
> 
> No wonder you were all gung ho about going this weekend lol*



I guess I wasn't the only guy he was harassing!  :ROFL!:

----------


## Seanith

hahaha

----------


## A790

+ 46" Samsung DLP HDTV  :Pimpin':  
+ ATI Radeon X1950 256MB
+ Viewsonic 19" wide screen Monitor
+ Motorola ROKR E6

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> * 
> 
> I guess I wasn't the only guy he was harassing! *







> _Originally posted by Seanith_ 
> *hahaha*




You both missed a killer day!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## viff3r

Tissot T-Race MotoGP

----------


## Lo)2enz0

> _Originally posted by DJ Lazy_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You both missed a killer day!!! *



that they did... should have came out

but i got some new toys to kick josh's ass with next time lol

new paint gear:

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by DJ Lazy_ 
> * 
> You both missed a killer day!!! *



Yeah, I'm sure I did.  :Frown:  

Oh, well, this way I won't fail Physics.  :Big Grin:

----------


## 2000_SI

Now I have one more thing to distract me from studying... :ROFL!:

----------


## Rockski

1993 gmc Jimmy :Big Grin:

----------


## Dj_Stylz



----------


## 3clips3



----------


## Ice712

> _Originally posted by 3clips3_ 
> **



That is a nice lookin' car!

Did you buy in the States?

----------


## pinoyboy88

bought black corners to replacce amber corners.

----------


## jeddeh

flight ticket to australia and thailand open ended for 360 days. :thumbs up:

----------


## 3clips3

> _Originally posted by Ice712_ 
> * 
> 
> That is a nice lookin' car!
> 
> Did you buy in the States?*



Nope, it's a Canadian car. I don't think that I could get use to the whole mph thing. Test drove a 350z that was a US car and was doing 80 mph down Mcleod!  :Shock:

----------


## EK 2.0

> _Originally posted by Dj_Stylz_ 
> *
> *




pffft I am am looking to sell mine...hahah...

----------


## Seanith

Sessions Swagger Mob Pinstripe jacket

----------


## kerry

Two of these sexy beasts  :Wink:

----------


## 2000_SI

^^^Excelent choice  :thumbs up:

----------


## Dj_Stylz

> _Originally posted by EK 2.0_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> pffft I am am looking to sell mine...hahah...*




Cant even put them on till next spring  :Frown:

----------


## Majestic12

An apple-cinnamon muffin.

----------


## kerry

> _Originally posted by 2000_SI_ 
> *^^^Excelent choice *



THX!

I figured going against the already over-whored pioneer market would be a good choice.

That and the 3500's are teh sehks.

The only DJ equipment that comes with a built in wizard robe and hat.

----------


## stevieo

true religion billy super t
undisclosed amount on lottery tickets haha..fuck i haven't won shit from that

----------


## 2000_SI

> _Originally posted by kerry_ 
> * I figured going against the already over-whored pioneer market would be a good choice.
> 
> That and the 3500's are teh sehks.
> *



Yes they are, and personally, I like them wayyyy more than the Pioneer tables... 
I've always enjoyed the Denon cd products more than the pioneer

----------


## hyperwhite

omg this thread is still alive! uh last thing, 80 gig ipod video

----------


## zipdoa

a $300 remote controlled helicopter from hobby land

----------


## A790

+ 40GB PS3 for main room
+ New Toshiba laptop
+ Two 19" Samsung widescreen monitors

----------


## Canmorite



----------


## adamc

nice planks, wish I had the time to hit the slopes this year..

----------


## spikerS



----------


## bashir26

5L of lube

----------


## EK 2.0

> _Originally posted by bashir26_ 
> *5L of lube*




busy weekend??

----------


## bashir26

> _Originally posted by EK 2.0_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> busy weekend??*



super.

----------


## Ekliptix

3 new avalanche transceivers


New REV hood, I broke the old one ($140!!!)


16GB iTouch. $380US in California
 

Ripzone Trilogy Jacket and pant, for sledding. 20,000mm water barrier.

----------


## asp integra

armada pipe cleaners and ARG's

----------


## adamc

Dude, I used to be Wary of ripzone stuff, but their new line of jackets is SO awesome.

They have a beautiful attention to detail that the bigger guys are forgetting, and the construction seems really solid.

I ordered the "Jailhouse" online after looking at it in store (60 dollars cheaper online)

----------


## EK 2.0

Telus BlackBerry Pearl..so far...it's strange from my Treo...but I do like it...

----------


## S13_Ryan

Latest purchase...

Origin Clear Sidemarkers + bumper lights
Origin CF roof spoiler 180sx
Greddy Spec M intercooler + pipeing
Stance GR+ coilovers

 :Pooosie:   :Pooosie:   :Pooosie:

----------


## Ekliptix

> _Originally posted by adamc_ 
> *Dude, I used to be Wary of ripzone stuff, but their new line of jackets is SO awesome.
> 
> They have a beautiful attention to detail that the bigger guys are forgetting, and the construction seems really solid.
> 
> I ordered the &quot;Jailhouse&quot; online after looking at it in store (60 dollars cheaper online)*



I was wary at first, hearing the Ripzone name, but the technology is there, I like the style, and it has a lot of good features with it.

We'll see how it works when I'm up to my neck in powder.

----------


## SinisterProbeGt

GREDDY BLACK PROFEC B SPEC II & FULL AUTO TURBO TIMER
 
» Click image for larger version 
F1 Mirriors

Custom cut rotors
» Click image for larger version 
New Oil return Lines Braided

20" Axis Shine 
» Click image for larger version Some new boots to wrap them in. 

Its not even christmas yet!!!!

----------


## DJ Lazy

*XSV VLocity Loader:*
 

*2008 Empire Contact Jersey - Desert Camo:*


*2008 Empire Contact Jersey - Black:*


*2007 Empire Contact Pant - Yellow:*


*2008 Empire Vents SE Knee Pads:*
 

*2007 Eclipse Cerberus Gear Bag:*


*Eclipse Ego '08 - Black:*
 

*2007 Dye I3 Pro Mask:*

----------


## silver_gs-R

Brand new IT-R tranny!!!

 :thumbs up:

----------


## iceburns288

» Click image for larger version
» Click image for larger version
» Click image for larger version

A few pairs of jeans  :Pimpin':  .

----------


## adamc

Bought out of necessity, it's getting f-kin cold out there.

----------


## 403Gemini

Bought my dad a harley davidson zippo that is engraved on the back for xmas  :thumbs up:  i dont support his smoking habbit, but i know he won't quit now, so i might as well get him a gift he'll use every single day lol

----------


## 89coupe

:Pimpin':  

500 Grand Royale Ceramic Chips.

----------


## Lex350

Eames lounge chair and ottoman

----------


## adamc

an original or reproduction?

----------


## 88CRX

> _Originally posted by rotten42_ 
> *Eames lounge chair and ottoman
> 
>  
> 
> 
> *



I remember your post way back on your coffee table  :thumbs up:   :Pimpin':

----------


## acslayta

> _Originally posted by adamc_ 
> *
> 
> 
> Bought out of necessity, it's getting f-kin cold out there.*



Man that's a wicked jacket - what kind is it and where'd you get it?

----------


## Donmega

not that exact one, but it did set me back 9.5K

----------


## suen_boi

^ gl donmega

and +1 on the ripzone jackets! much improved from the old stuff they used to put out. just got a simple soft shell and it's much better.

----------


## Chester

Foursquare Jacket

http://www.foursquareouterwear.com/p...65&productID=6

----------


## Lex350

> _Originally posted by adamc_ 
> *an original or reproduction?*




I work for a Herman Miller dealer.....ORIGINAL.

----------


## Lex350

> _Originally posted by 88CRX_ 
> * 
> 
> I remember your post way back on your coffee table  *



hahaha

ya...the Eames will sit beside my Noguchi coffee table.

----------


## Jlude

Not a personal purchase... but my mom bought me the new Eric Clapton Autobiography for my birthday... a bit early, but I'm pretty excited to read it!

----------


## dj_rice

Early X-Mas Gift For Myself Today


2 X Technics SL1200MK2's 
Numark DXM06 Mixer
Shure M44G Needles

----------


## capn_nobeard

mmmm... ice boots.

----------


## pf0sh0

nismo dildo shift knob.

----------


## infected

AUTOart BBK Clock

----------


## Ekliptix

> _Originally posted by rotten42_ 
> *Eames lounge chair and ottoman
> 
>  
> 
> 
> *



baller

----------


## AVATDL

BRAND NEW 07 Porsche 911 TT!

----------


## EK 2.0

My Latest...


yeah, yeah we all know what it's gonna be...I got some SOLE Therapy.

----------


## pinoyhero

ipod Touch, loving the wifi

----------


## JordanEG6

> _Originally posted by EK 2.0_ 
> *My Latest...
> 
> 
> yeah, yeah we all know what it's gonna be...I got some SOLE Therapy.
> 
>  
> 
>  
> ...




mmmhmm....you've got sole, brotha.

----------


## dino_martini

Spy Bias goggles.



and Burton Goretex Mitt

----------


## Impreza

> _Originally posted by dino_martini_ 
> *Spy Bias goggles.
> 
> 
> 
> and Burton Goretex Mitt
> 
> *



I have those Burton AK gloves and LOVE them.. SO DAMN WARM!

----------


## Wakalimasu

woot... now if i can only find masterpiece megatron

----------


## JordanEG6

FINALLY! My parents came back from Vegas so I finally get to use the camera and I had some spare time in my hands, so I snapped a few of my recent pick-ups these past couple months.

The last pair of 'JorDunk' to go with my Jordan Olympic VIIs  :Big Grin: 
» Click image for larger version
» Click image for larger version

Nike Trainer III: 'Optimus Prime' pack
» Click image for larger version

Air Max '90 HUF Earthquake exclusive
» Click image for larger version

Nike Zoom Paul Rodriquez II 'Pigeons'
» Click image for larger version

Guess that's it for now, im tired. haha.

----------


## Team_Mclaren

^^ Nike Zoom Paul Rodriquez II 'Pigeons'

I bought a pair of these in Seattle for my friend, are they really that special?

 :Angel:

----------


## Graham_A_M

a 24 pack of Sleeman's Honey Brown. Man I love this stuff :Big Grin:

----------


## ShelbyMopar

> _Originally posted by Graham_A_M_ 
> *a 24 pack of Sleeman's Honey Brown. Man I love this stuff*



+1, That is some damn good beer  :thumbs up:  

Latest car purchase:

Innovate Wideband O2 kit

----------


## JordanEG6

> _Originally posted by Team_Mclaren_ 
> *^^ Nike Zoom Paul Rodriquez II 'Pigeons'
> 
> I bought a pair of these in Seattle for my friend, are they really that special?
> 
> *




haha hmmm...well, not really. 3 reasons why I bought them:

1. colorway is designed after the Dunk 'Pigeon', which is limited to 30 inscripted pairs worldwide (and were only available in one shop in NYC at the time of release) and costs upwards of $2200 depending on size. 

2. They are the most comfy pair of shoes I've ever worn...and I've been around and worn alot haha.

3. They started to use the new gold SB box...i love the boxes too, btw hahaha...i have an illness

----------


## sallinger

2008 toyota tacoma!! access cab trd off road edition. post pics this weekend

----------


## Impreza

I want a pair of those jordunks and the prods..... where'd you buy them?

----------


## EK 2.0

> _Originally posted by JordanEG6_ 
> *
> 3. They started to use the new gold SB box...i love the boxes too, btw hahaha...i have an illness*





You are not alone...I too love the boxes haha...

----------


## Canmorite

You guys buy too many pairs of shoes....

----------


## stevieo

spoiled myself and bought
2 pairs of rock and republic jeans haha 
1 henley, 1 taylor

now to find a new winter jacket, some bindings and new snowboarding boots and i've got myself a good christmas on myself hahaha

----------


## EK 2.0

> _Originally posted by Canmorite_ 
> *
> You guys buy too many pairs of shoes....*




too many shoes??...no such thing.

----------


## TheCheff

> _Originally posted by rotten42_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> I work for a Herman Miller dealer.....ORIGINAL.*



o man any beyond discounts??? hoooook it up thats ballllinn I'm movin into a new place at the start of january too.

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by EK 2.0_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> too many shoes??...no such thing.*



He probably meant too many UGLY shoes...  :ROFL!:  Some of those are just gawd awful...

----------


## kertejud2

> _Originally posted by DJ Lazy_ 
> * 
> 
> He probably meant too many UGLY shoes...  Some of those are just gawd awful...*



You haven't seen anything yet.

http://forums.beyond.ca/st/174108/fs...estas-sz-10-5/

I hope the link still works.

----------


## JordanEG6

> _Originally posted by DJ Lazy_ 
> * 
> 
> He probably meant too many UGLY shoes...  Some of those are just gawd awful...*




hey, its an aquired taste! lol

like the opera, ooor weird sex fetishes...just ask dj_rice. haha

----------


## SikAssR1

Burton Seven
 

burton missions bindings
 

Oakley Crowbars

 

Burton Hail Boots

----------


## aypi

just got this from vistek 



fastpack 250  :thumbs up:

----------


## dino_martini

Nomis Heated Zip Hoodie



Now I just have to wait for it to be shipped to me. $50 cheaper off of the internet then at Skaters or Mission

----------


## ITR420

those nomis hoddies are dope shit!
i had a grey one with red and blue
as well as i bought a PS3

----------


## stevieo

bought a couple gstar hoodies today ah man i spend too much money.

----------


## max_boost

I am so excited for this car!  :Burn Out:

----------


## kaput

.

----------


## 590221010

Panasonic earbuds for $20.

----------


## Street_Soldier

A 29 gallon Bio-Cube

----------


## AllGoNoShow

> _Originally posted by Street_Soldier_ 
> *A 29 gallon Bio-Cube
> *



Sweeet lol, keep us updated in the fish tank thread!

----------


## Scope951

2 t-shirts from import bible :thumbs up:

----------


## dino_martini

> _Originally posted by kaput_ 
> *How is that hoodie heated?*



It has two panels it in that are battery powered. You charge up the little battery, and plug it into the wire in the inside pocket of the hoodie. Then in your other pocket you have the heat controls. The battery lasts about 8 hours per charge. Its sort of like a heated blanket. With the battery plugged in, it is still about the same weight has a regular hoodie, so its not bulky or anything. I bought it from www.moda3.com it was about $50 cheaper then what you would pay if you bought it from Mission or Skaters. Now I wait for Fedex...  :Smilie:

----------


## spyce

a pair of chip and peppers


and a pair of citizens


havent bought jeans in a long time so the impulse buy was in order 
 :Wink:

----------


## rawsensation

pair of nike low pro dunks and some chuk taylors'

----------


## Lex350

Picked this up for the bedroom

----------


## Graham_A_M

more sleemans 24packs....

and midget hookers :dunno:

----------


## ZC_CIVIC

XL triple triple and a plain bagle toasted with extra herb and garlic cream cheese

then i went to a breader and got a purebread siberian huskey

----------


## 89coupe

Hamilton JazzMaster Maestro  :Pimpin':

----------


## bigbadboss101

7 small tins of tea from Oolong. Travel strainer.

4 shorts, pair of convertible pants, Adidas hoodie, touque from Sport Check.

Desserts from T&T.

----------


## dj_rice

Rane Serato Scratch Live 2nd Edition
Pioneer HDJ-1000 Headphones
Ikea Vika Amon Tabletop/Vika Byske Table Legs
750ML Crown Royal Special Reserve
750ML Hennessy Privilege VSOP Cognac

----------


## Canmorite

$2.50 can of soup.

----------


## Kloubek

2005 Toyota Sequoia, and lots of Christmas presents.

----------


## dino_martini

Harry Potter books 1-7

now I can read them all in succession during Christmas Break.

----------


## michelinman79

dennys

----------


## gpomp



----------


## finboy

> _Originally posted by gpomp_ 
> **



wtf?

----------


## A790

> _Originally posted by finboy_ 
> * 
> 
> wtf?*



I am confused regarding your confusion.

----------


## 89s1

as am I....

there _are_ 4 door si's you know.

and they rule.

edit: the last thing i bought was 2 medium pizzas and a 2 litre of pepsi from pizza 73  :Pooosie:

----------


## bball2

Common CD



@89coupe

sick watch  :thumbs up:

----------


## dkmlam

XL TIM HORTONS COFFEE haha

----------


## AllGoNoShow

^^ lol same  :Big Grin: 

bball2, how is that CD?

----------


## Ashkente

2 torque wrenches and a digital caliper! All on sale at Canadian tire! $150ish for all three till the 28th!  :thumbs up:

----------


## brucebanner

Preperation H for my asshole

----------


## Jlude

> _Originally posted by bruceod_ 
> *Preperation H for my asshole*



you spoil yourself...

----------


## iceburns288

For my girlfriend. Plus some other assorted stuff.

----------


## dino_martini

Honey Mustard Chicken with Bacon sub from Quizno's. Holy fuck Chinook was busy today...

----------


## DJ Lazy

Purchases over the week...

2 CCU Kits for my paintball marker..

 
 

2007 Eclipse Distortion Elbow pads
 

Manfrotto 052 Studio Stand
 

Opus Umbrella

----------


## spyce

ordered my rims at tunerworks this friday
cant wait to see em in a few months  :Big Grin:

----------


## mark4091

> _Originally posted by 89coupe_ 
> *Hamilton JazzMaster Maestro 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How much did that set you back?

----------


## iceburns288

I think they're about 8-900US.

----------


## bigbadboss101

Got a Western Digital 1TB external drive.

Garmin Nuvi 360.

Now I wonder if 1TB is too much.

And the Garmin I might go with a 350 instead. Was gonna go with the 660 but they were out. But I have heard that the FM transmitter isn't be best (660) and Bluetooth volume level isn't adequate (360/660).

----------


## 89coupe

> _Originally posted by mark4091_ 
> * 
> How much did that set you back?*



$1250.00 taxes included.

----------


## dino_martini

Playstation 3 80gb
Six Axis wireless controller
Call Of Duty 4
Motorstorm
Plus I preorderd Grand Theft Auto IV and Gran Turismo 5

----------


## CRXguy

Got the last one this morning.

----------


## Seanith

> _Originally posted by dino_martini_ 
> *Playstation 3 80gb
> Six Axis wireless controller
> Call Of Duty 4
> Motorstorm
> Plus I preorderd Grand Theft Auto IV and Gran Turismo 5*



 :thumbs up:  

you have the same setup as me. I have a couple more controllers and games though. Where did you preorder those 2?

----------


## dino_martini

> _Originally posted by Seanith_ 
> * 
> 
>  
> 
> you have the same setup as me. I have a couple more controllers and games though. Where did you preorder those 2?*



EB Games Chinook. The line was crazy today. I'm going to buy some more games, I just dont know which ones.

----------


## Seanith

CoD4 is amazing. I have NHL '08 as well.. and just got ass' creed and tiger woods. There's a lot of great games out it seems, so it just comes down to what you're into.

----------


## Dj_Stylz

When are they expecting Gran Turismo 5 to come out?

----------


## dino_martini

> _Originally posted by Dj_Stylz_ 
> *When are they expecting Gran Turismo 5 to come out?*



February 19 2008

----------


## Dj_Stylz

Looks like it might be time to buy a ps3 soon

----------


## Seanith

> _Originally posted by dino_martini_ 
> * 
> 
> February 19 2008*



Isn't that when "prologue" is out? I thought GT5 comes out later than that? Like march or something? I'm most likely wrong though?

----------


## dino_martini

> _Originally posted by Seanith_ 
> * 
> 
> Isn't that when &quot;prologue&quot; is out? I thought GT5 comes out later than that? Like march or something? I'm most likely wrong though?*



What is the differance between the Gran Turismo 5 Prologue and Gran Turismo 5  :dunno:  ? On my recept from EB Games it says I've pre-orderd Gran Turismo 5, but it doesnt have a release date beside it, and it doesnt have a release date beside Grand Theft Auto IV either. I hope I ordered Gran Turismo 5, not the prologue. They dont have an actual release date for Gran Turismo 5 apparently..I had no clue that they were differant.  :Bang Head:

----------


## Aleks

United Grey

----------


## adamc

Just want to give a huge  :thumbs up:  to Supreme Menswear, the customer service is impeccable. 

I had a budget of $1000, and was treated as if I was buying multiple $5000 suits. Had somebody suggesting different styles, cuts, bringing me something to drink / eat.

Plus they really knew what they were talking about, made me a customer for life.  :Smilie: 

I went shopping for a few new suits yesterday... wasn't having much luck in my size (42 r) but then I spied a gray wool blend, with a little bit of a sheen to it.

It was a size 40, so I didn't think it would fit, but holy damn it fit me like it was meant for me and me alone, and the pants did too, perfect length, perfect waist.

It's a peak lapel, single button, middle vent suit, with tapered shoulders..

Just have to wait for the tailor to let out the crotch a tiny bit, and it will be perfect.


Also it was well over 50% off since it was the last one in that style. 




Anyway, if you're looking, they're blowing out a lot of stuff right now, go check them out.

----------


## forced_eg

woot!!




8-10 days away

----------


## DJ Lazy

Yamaha 6.1 Receiver - HTRN5060 


JBL Balboa 2-Way Centre Channel Speaker
 

JBL Balboa 30 Series Tower Speaker
 

Klipsch Synergy B2 Bookshelf Speakers


Infinity 8" Powered Subwoofer

----------


## EK 2.0

JordanEG6 meets EK 2.0


The AJF12 Sneaker...Jordan upper...and AF1 "sole"

----------


## natejj

Dell SP2008WFP



Thanks santa! I mean, visa.

----------


## Canmorite

> _Originally posted by forced_eg_ 
> *woot!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8-10 days away*



You wouldn't of happened to get a new haircut too?

----------


## Seanith

> _Originally posted by Canmorite_ 
> * 
> 
> You wouldn't of happened to get a new haircut too?*



buy 3, get 1/2 price on a purse

----------


## wardpr68

> _Originally posted by Canmorite_ 
> * 
> 
> You wouldn't of happened to get a new haircut too?*



exactly what i have been wanting to say for weeks now... some of the shit you guys buy is flaming gay.... mainly the shoes.

Women are the ones with 50 pairs of shoes... not men.

----------


## EK 2.0

> _Originally posted by wardpr68_ 
> *
> Women are the ones with 50 pairs of shoes... not men.*




I cannot speak on the Gucci or the D&G "shoes" that the other guy bought...but how do you figure??...some of these kicks that Jordan and I purchase more than double their value in less than a year...

----------


## ashee

> _Originally posted by forced_eg_ 
> *woot!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8-10 days away*



Those are nice shoes!!

----------


## analbumcover

sick aj/af1 cross overs, i just picked up a couple pairs from goodfoot today
ill post pics in a bit

----------


## 590221010

A LaCie 500gb hard drive designed by Porsche, ye-yeah.

----------


## 590221010

> _Originally posted by dino_martini_ 
> * 
> 
> What is the differance between the Gran Turismo 5 Prologue and Gran Turismo 5  ? On my recept from EB Games it says I've pre-orderd Gran Turismo 5, but it doesnt have a release date beside it, and it doesnt have a release date beside Grand Theft Auto IV either. I hope I ordered Gran Turismo 5, not the prologue. They dont have an actual release date for Gran Turismo 5 apparently..I had no clue that they were differant. *



GT 5 Prologue is like a really big demo. Check out this site for the details. http://www.gran-turismo.com/en/gt5p/ 
I guess it is suppose to somewhat satisfy your gt 5 cravings for awhile.

----------


## 590221010

> _Originally posted by EK 2.0_ 
> *JordanEG6 meets EK 2.0
> 
> 
> The AJF12 Sneaker...Jordan upper...and AF1 &quot;sole&quot;
> 
>  
> 
>  
> ...



Sick! How much you get it for?

----------


## wardpr68

> _Originally posted by EK 2.0_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> I cannot speak on the Gucci or the D&amp;G &quot;shoes&quot; that the other guy bought...but how do you figure??...some of these kicks that Jordan and I purchase more than double their value in less than a year...*



Ya I am fine with the sneakers and shit... even though spending that much on sneakers is fucking absurd... they are functional. But these pretty boy new haircut shoes... where the hell are you gonna wear those? To detours?

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by EK 2.0_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> I cannot speak on the Gucci or the D&amp;G &quot;shoes&quot; that the other guy bought...but how do you figure??...some of these kicks that Jordan and I purchase more than double their value in less than a year...*



The AF1's and other kicks you and Jordan get are classics and rather cool. The D&G shoes have a bit of a... "not now, chief, I'm in the zone! Jagerbomb!" sort of vibe to them.

----------


## gpomp

> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> * 
> 
> The AF1's and other kicks you and Jordan get are classics and rather cool. The D&amp;G shoes have a bit of a... &quot;not now, chief, I'm in the zone! Jagerbomb!&quot; sort of vibe to them.*



 :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:

----------


## Canmorite

Or a..."Fucking skanks, my shoes are more expensive then yours!" vibe to them.

----------


## EK 2.0

> _Originally posted by 590221010_ 
> *
> Sick! How much you get it for?*





200 is retail I think, but I am not allowed to say what I paid so I don't get my "KD" (kick dealer haha) in trouble....these will never see the light of day now though...I have another pair on order just so I can wear them. I am the AF1 Pimp after all haha...

also there are a few more sneaks in the next 2-6 weeks that are must haves for me...and I though that LAST year was bad being the 25th of the AF1...the 23rd of the Jordan this year is not gonna help my wallet recuperate much...

----------


## Seanith

> _Originally posted by 590221010_ 
> *A LaCie 500gb hard drive designed by Porsche, ye-yeah.*



I got one too! Only 465gb when it formatted but its great for backing up everything!

----------


## bball2

Logitech revolution, the mouse kicks ass  :thumbs up:

----------


## Boost Infested

New snowboarding gear...

previously posted DC currency Camo pants and jacket.


newly purchased Rossignol Comet boots (such a good deal/perfect fit)


Rossignol One all mountain board



Technine Coulter bindings

----------


## stevo 27

sick gear man  :thumbs up:

----------


## LongCity

> _Originally posted by EK 2.0_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> 
> 200 is retail I think, but I am not allowed to say what I paid so I don't get my &quot;KD&quot; (kick dealer haha) in trouble....these will never see the light of day now though...I have another pair on order just so I can wear them. I am the AF1 Pimp after all haha...
> 
> also there are a few more sneaks in the next 2-6 weeks that are must haves for me...and I though that LAST year was bad being the 25th of the AF1...the 23rd of the Jordan this year is not gonna help my wallet recuperate much...*



To each his own but those AJF 12's are hideous. Only thing nice is the tag that comes with the shoe. They are going for $145 on eastbay and pys. But yah, from what I've seen so far 08 is looking good; New Castle and Ochre dunks are looking nice, couple Blazers. The Jordan line-up has really gone downhill in looks since the 19's for me. The XX3's look like a cross between the Answer 8's and some And1 shoe... disappointing, really. 230 bucks too!

----------


## JordanEG6

> _Originally posted by LongCity_ 
> * 
> 
> To each his own but those AJF 12's are hideous. Only thing nice is the tag that comes with the shoe. They are going for $145 on eastbay and pys. But yah, from what I've seen so far 08 is looking good; New Castle and Ochre dunks are looking nice, couple Blazers. The Jordan line-up has really gone downhill in looks since the 19's for me. The XX3's look like a cross between the Answer 8's and some And1 shoe... disappointing, really. 230 bucks too!*



Off topic, but yes, AF12s were gross at first. They just grew on me. Although it became a lame general release rather than a quickstrike, I ordered a pair anyways.

JB has gone a bit downhill, but '08 is the year for JB because of the upcoming retro releases and the final XX3 to pick up slack for the WEAK '07 releases. Nike Basketball is going downhill. All the shoes look the same and built with the same formula (AZK Line, Soldier LBJ Line, Zoom Line etc.) At least thats my opinion. All the notable Nike BB designers look like they left. 

The XX3 IS disappointing, even more so, they're releasing stupid colorways. The only reason I'll grab a pair is for the purpose of collection. And I know what you mean, the shoe looks hideously inspired by the And 1 KG Select. FYI, $230 US will be retail for the limited Titanium XX3 which are only available on the Top23 list of Nike/JB/Urban Accounts in the US. All other XX3 releases will be $140-150. But because we live in Canada, we will probably end up spending that kind of money anyways. Online FTW.

----------


## turab16

SAMSUNG LNT 4669F 46inch LCD 1080p with 120Hz frame rate!! I LUV IT!!!

----------


## LongCity

> _Originally posted by JordanEG6_ 
> * 
> 
> Off topic, but yes, AF12s were gross at first. They just grew on me. Although it became a lame general release rather than a quickstrike, I ordered a pair anyways.
> 
> JB has gone a bit downhill, but '08 is the year for JB because of the upcoming retro releases and the final XX3 to pick up slack for the WEAK '07 releases. Nike Basketball is going downhill. All the shoes look the same and built with the same formula (AZK Line, Soldier LBJ Line, Zoom Line etc.) At least thats my opinion. All the notable Nike BB designers look like they left. 
> 
> The XX3 IS disappointing, even more so, they're releasing stupid colorways. The only reason I'll grab a pair is for the purpose of collection. And I know what you mean, the shoe looks hideously inspired by the And 1 KG Select. FYI, $230 US will be retail for the limited Titanium XX3 which are only available on the Top23 list of Nike/JB/Urban Accounts in the US. All other XX3 releases will be $140-150. But because we live in Canada, we will probably end up spending that kind of money anyways. Online FTW.*



Woops, by 19's I meant the 18's. The XX3's will probably feel amazing on your feet but ugly on the eyes. I think they're gonna run for $185 and will sell a lot regardless since it's the last of the line. Is it possible to invest in JB?! If we're fattening his pockets might as well do the same to ours at the same time!

----------


## JordanEG6

So I'm not whoring the thread: My latest purchase is a movie ticket to AVP: Requiem




> _Originally posted by LongCity_ 
> * 
> 
> Woops, by 19's I meant the 18's. The XX3's will probably feel amazing on your feet but ugly on the eyes. I think they're gonna run for $185 and will sell a lot regardless since it's the last of the line. Is it possible to invest in JB?! If we're fattening his pockets might as well do the same to ours at the same time!*




Haha just buying his sneakers is already an investment. My XI's are now $450-475 on the street and consignment. Now that's an investment! Others I have have increased on average $100 more in urban value. 

Hang on to as many as you can deadstock and sell them 20 years later haha.

----------


## LongCity

Latest purchase: Whopper!

I've worn all my shoes though cause I played a lot of basketball and some Jay's from 10 years ago I don't have anymore. If I had the line-up from 1-23 (like yourself-I am told that I was the one who pointed out you were missing the 15's in your shoe circle haha) OG I would never sell unless it saved a life.

----------


## Team_Mclaren

> _Originally posted by ashee_ 
> * 
> 
> Those are nice shoes!!*



 :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:  

2 months ago i bought a Lexus GS300, thats all. been poor lately.

----------


## analbumcover

the sb brand has been pretty quiet lately, i wish i got my hand on some what the dunks?.. i've seen a couple of their upcoming line and im pretty excited.

anyways i just picked up these



these



these



and my momma got me 

these



for christmas  :Drool: 

real pics to come

----------


## dub_c

> _Originally posted by forced_eg_ 
> *woot!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8-10 days away*



Sorry, but those shoes look like complete shit.

----------


## liquid1010

> _Originally posted by Boost Infested_ 
> *New snowboarding gear...
> 
> previously posted DC currency Camo pants and jacket.
> 
> newly purchased Rossignol Comet boots (such a good deal/perfect fit)
> 
> 
> Technine Coulter bindings
> ...



Where did you get that stuff? Good deals to be had?

----------


## JordanEG6

> _Originally posted by analbumcover_ 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




 :Drool:  "J-Rods" are hot! And comfy! 

The final Air Jordan VIII came in the mail today which completed the OG trio. 

Air Jordan VIII "1993 Playoff" Edition 
» Click image for larger version 

Completed AJVIII OG colorway set
» Click image for larger version
L to R: 1993 All-Star Game Edition (Aqua), 1993 Season Edition, 1993 Playoff Edition

Love these, brings back memories of his first 3-peat. Haha.

----------


## analbumcover

those AJVIII are hot, you're a true collector!

----------


## Eleanor

:Big Grin:

----------


## analbumcover

i never really understood the following puma has for their shoes?

to met he style is really played out, are they really comfortable or something

(oh and i bought poptarts for breakfast)

----------


## Eleanor

^very comfortable shoes, plus they were on clearance  :Big Grin:

----------


## syeve

Crossmax SL Wheels set - Tubeless.

----------


## finboy

> _Originally posted by forced_eg_ 
> *woot!!
> 
> 
> 
> 8-10 days away*

----------


## frozenrice



----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Nikon PB-6 Focusing Bellows

----------


## EK 2.0

> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> *
> 
> 
> Nikon PB-6 Focusing Bellows*




So, you bought a mountable accordion??

----------


## Graham_A_M

> _Originally posted by finboy_ 
> * 
> 
> *



haha, yeah thats my calling card for when I dont drink anymore.... When pouring into a glass presents a serious challenge :Bang Head:  

My last purchase? ....dirtbike. A used Honda XR500. bought off a buddy... right after buying another bike off him..... :dunno:  
Too many bikes, this is getting to be a shit-show :Frown:

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by EK 2.0_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> So, you bought a mountable accordion??*



But I _like_ polka music! Don't judge me!


/It's actually a focusing unit for macro photography, I can get up to 11X life-size with the right lens. I wouldn't have bought it, but I got an unbelievable deal.

----------


## frozenrice

^^^I didn't think those things were still made. Very nice indeed. So what are you going to use it for?

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by frozenrice_ 
> *^^^I didn't think those things were still made. Very nice indeed. So what are you going to use it for?*



It's for macro photography, I can theoretically get 11:1 reproduction using it.

Here's a quick (poor) test shot of my monitor, just to give you an idea. I suspect this was around 1.5:1 reproduction, maybe a bit less.

----------


## Dj_Stylz

Wow

----------


## frozenrice

hehe, sorry. I didn't word that correctly. I meant what kind of macro stuff will you be doing with it? Bellows are very specialized so I was just curious.  :Smilie:

----------


## 01RedDX

.

----------


## Hayate

A 46'' Sony Bravia TV with a Sony home theatre system, also a wallmount for it


Next buy would be a car, but i have to sell my old car first lol

meh might as well post it here for anyone who might be interested...selling it cheap lol

http://forums.beyond.ca/st/203160/fs...avalier-cheap/

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by frozenrice_ 
> *hehe, sorry. I didn't word that correctly. I meant what kind of macro stuff will you be doing with it? Bellows are very specialized so I was just curious. *



Well, it was a bit of an impulse purchase, if I'm honest. I haven't quite decided what I'm going to take macros of yet, haha!





> _Originally posted by 01RedDX_ 
> * 
> 
> Just curious, why B&amp;W? Pretty cool though!
> *



Well, the reason I desaturated it was the whole image was made up of eye-searing red/green/blue blocks, and it was actually painful to look at for any length of time.  :crazy nut:

----------


## 95EG6P

A tank of gas @ 87 octane. Big baller!

----------


## DJ Lazy

Dayquil and Nyquil... being sick twice im 3 weeks fuckin sucks!!  :thumbsdown:

----------


## Unknown303

Yamaha YSP-4000. Best damn stereo purchase ever!

----------


## Moonracer

Finally got myself a drum kit  :Big Grin:

----------


## analbumcover

> _Originally posted by Moonracer_ 
> *Finally got myself a drum kit  
> 
> *



thats a pretty nice set,

check out mine, tell me what you think

just got it last week

----------


## Moonracer

> _Originally posted by analbumcover_ 
> * 
> 
> thats a pretty nice set,
> 
> check out mine, tell me what you think
> 
> just got it last week
> 
> *



Ah a nice electronic set, well they're certainly a lot quieter than mine are....lol How do you like them so far?

----------


## analbumcover

> _Originally posted by Moonracer_ 
> * 
> 
> Ah a nice electronic set, well they're certainly a lot quieter than mine are....lol How do you like them so far?*



they're pretty good man, they work quite well, although i have had some problems with double tapping lately, might have to do some modification

----------


## Moonracer

^^^How long have you been playing drums for?

----------


## Impreza

rofl.... I have that same electronic drum set

----------


## grrrouch

> _Originally posted by Boost Infested_ 
> *New snowboarding gear...
> 
> *



how do you like them(the bindings)?conteplating about getting them but thinking i might wait out a big till prices drop some more.. did You get online?

----------


## grrrouch

> _Originally posted by forced_eg_ 
> *woot!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8-10 days away*






all you need is the purse and youll be faaaaabulous  :Pooosie:

----------


## lifetime

08 Civic Si ...last week...love it!

----------


## /////AMG

Nokia N82 - amazing phone/camera in one!

----------


## A790

> _Originally posted by /////AMG_ 
> *Nokia N82 - amazing phone/camera in one!
> 
> *



That phone's awesome! Nice buy!

----------


## adamc

Made to measure suit @ supreme.


Couple dress shirts at banana republic.




Photo with hand sign representing exactly how many dollars I have left over:

----------


## analbumcover

teaser

----------


## analbumcover

» Click image for larger version

why you never shop on ebay drunk
» Click image for larger version





shipping from UK = split my anus open

----------


## 78si

> _Originally posted by grrrouch_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all you need is the purse and youll be faaaaabulous *



'
Crescent Heights alumni  :Wink:

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

EL-Nikkor 50mm f/2.8N

----------


## dino_martini

Forza 2.

Bought it at Westbrook Wal-Mart today, you meet the craziest people at Wal-Mart. My cashier had weird face tattoo's and as I walked out of Wal-Mart a guy was sitting on a bench talking to him self. Now that its 24hr's, it is probaby even worse. lol

----------


## EK 2.0

My latest??...no it's NOT shoes...they will have to wait for a while haha...

But I joined the SLR ranks this afternoon....






I know it's lower on the SLR Totem Pole...but a big step up from what I was shooting with before...now I just gotta go and learn everything again...haha...

Photo Meet anyone?? :Wink:

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by EK 2.0_ 
> *
> 
> I know it's lower on the SLR Totem Pole...but a big step up from what I was shooting with before...now I just gotta go and learn everything again...haha...
> 
> Photo Meet anyone??*



Nice one man... Now you have to start selling your shoes to afford new glass...  :ROFL!:

----------


## dj_rice

HP DV6662SE Laptop
HTC 8925 TyTN II Tilt Kaiser

----------


## EK 2.0

> _Originally posted by DJ Lazy_ 
> *
> Nice one man... Now you have to start selling your shoes to afford new glass... *






hahaha NEVER haha...

I will just have to start learning to budget for Shoes AND Lenses...haha...

----------


## stevo 27

:Pimpin':

----------


## JordanEG6

Busy, busy weekend at the "House of Hoops"  :Big Grin: 
Here are my monthly pick-ups I copped last weekend locally, online or from my trip to Arizona...yes, just last weekend. I need serious help lol.

» Click image for larger version 
Top: Air Jordan Collezione 10/13, Air Jordan Collezione 10/13
Middle: Jordan Fusion 12, Jordan Fusion 12, Air Jordan XV, Air Jordan XV
Bottom: Air Zoom Kobe II 'Strength' (US only quickstrike release - Olympic colorway), Air Jordan Nu'Retro 1, Air Zoom Flight '96 Retro (Pennys)

I thought the box scheme for the Jordan Countdown packages were pretty neat so I snapped a few pics. however, nothing beats DMPs though. 

» Click image for larger version 
» Click image for larger version 
» Click image for larger version 
» Click image for larger version 
» Click image for larger version 
Right: Air Jordan XIII
Left: Air Jordan X

----------


## Impreza

I've been wanting to get my hands on the Air Zoom Flight '96 Retros ever since I heard they were retro-ing them... How much did you pay and where did you get them? I am going to Vegas next month. I heard that sell the zoom flights at like "normal" stores like footlocker, etc... I had those back in .. '96! haha

----------


## A790

x 2  :Big Grin: 

Samsung 216BW 21.6" LCD's. Was running dual Samsung 19" LCD's. Now kinda regretting I didn't get 24"...

----------


## JordanEG6

> _Originally posted by Impreza_ 
> *I've been wanting to get my hands on the Air Zoom Flight '96 Retros ever since I heard they were retro-ing them... How much did you pay and where did you get them? I am going to Vegas next month. I heard that sell the zoom flights at like &quot;normal&quot; stores like footlocker, etc... I had those back in .. '96! haha*



About $110 online. I haven't seen them in retail stores yet, not sure if they will be available in retail stores, though, I guess we'll see. Regardless, I hate CDN retail prices and their rape charges for sneakers, so it's online FTW. 

I had these in grade school sizes back in the day...great shoes, it's nice to have them again 12 years later haha. I'm waiting for the Flight '95s retro, awesome shoe for it's time, because of the carbon fibre, IMO better and much more sought after than the '96s. Can't wait until they drop.

EDIT: If you go to Vegas and they aren't in retail stores, try UNDFTD or Cloth n' Canvas to see if they have them.

----------


## adam c

> _Originally posted by analbumcover_ 
> *=
> 
> 
> *




what is that? i cant figure it out

----------


## aypi

> _Originally posted by adam c_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> what is that? i cant figure it out*



car door  :dunno:

----------


## Ajay

> _Originally posted by adam c_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> what is that? i cant figure it out*







> _Originally posted by aypi_ 
> * 
> 
> car door *



Door panel

----------


## finboy

http://cgi.ebay.com/Digitech-Whammy-...QQcmdZViewItem

as used by...

-tom morello
-jack white
-the edge
-dave genn
-etc.

vintage bitches!!!! and the cost shows  :Frown:

----------


## Impreza

> _Originally posted by JordanEG6_ 
> * 
> 
> About $110 online. I haven't seen them in retail stores yet, not sure if they will be available in retail stores, though, I guess we'll see. Regardless, I hate CDN retail prices and their rape charges for sneakers, so it's online FTW. 
> 
> I had these in grade school sizes back in the day...great shoes, it's nice to have them again 12 years later haha. I'm waiting for the Flight '95s retro, awesome shoe for it's time, because of the carbon fibre, IMO better and much more sought after than the '96s. Can't wait until they drop.
> 
> EDIT: If you go to Vegas and they aren't in retail stores, try UNDFTD or Cloth n' Canvas to see if they have them.*



Definitely hitting up UNDFTD regardless! I just saw on eastbay the 96s are $120-$20coupon.. but the brokerage + 25% or watever... where did you buy yours from? I want the '95s as well, i also had them back in the day.. my all time fave is the original pennies though!

----------


## finboy

bought an airfx too, working out shipping details, hope to do something like this...



but less intrusive

----------


## nikka

just picked up some nudie jeans.. great purchase!

----------


## DJ Lazy



----------


## 2000_SI

and 12
 

Red Rocks here I come!

----------


## HybridTheory



----------


## capn_nobeard

mmm protection for red rocks



edited, because i fail at internetz

----------


## DJ Lazy

Planet Eclipse 2008 Distortion Paintball Jersey:




Planet Eclipse 2008 Camo Hoodie:

----------


## dino_martini

Three lines + the Extra for the 6/49
Deal or No Deal Scratch (won $3, broke even)
Two of those French Onion Soup things from M&M Meat Shops

----------


## ekguy

this is the first time I actually buy something worthy of this thread.

here it is bought it 2 hours ago.

----------


## viperous

Salomon Ace
 :Clap:

----------


## Kobe

70-200 F/4 IS lens and a Canon 20D camera, and the tri-pod, I might be upgrading the tri-pod still undecided...

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by Kobe_ 
> *I might be upgrading the tri-pod still undecided...*



Please do, it looks like that can barely hold the weight as it is. Did the lens not come with a tripod collar?

----------


## Kobe

> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> * 
> 
> Please do, it looks like that can barely hold the weight as it is. Did the lens not come with a tripod collar?*



Nope.. I'll double check the box, but I'm sure it didn't...

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Right, I forgot the f/4L's don't come with one.

----------


## EK 2.0

you shutter nerds you....haha... :Wink:

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by Kobe_ 
> * 
> Nope.. I'll double check the box, but I'm sure it didn't...*



U can get one on ebay for $14.99US... I highly recommend getting it... 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=360008447172


As for my latest... picked up a back up Paintball marker..

----------


## Diesel2005

Deadrising

----------


## Kobe

> _Originally posted by DJ Lazy_ 
> * 
> 
> U can get one on ebay for $14.99US... I highly recommend getting it... 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=360008447172
> *



I ended up returning the old tripod, and picked this up
http://www.bestbuy.ca/catalog/prodde...st%5Fcookie=1#
"Velbon Heavy Duty Tripod (SHERPA 200R)"

Sweet, I'll just bought it, thanks DJ Lazy

----------


## spyce

put this on order a couple weeks ago
cant wait till it comes in  :Smilie:

----------


## capn_nobeard

Well on my way to broke, I need to find cheaper hobbies.

----------


## 2000_SI

^^ Haha, didnt you just get some new cams last week? Feind!

----------


## HybridTheory

Trip to Montreal for March 1!

http://www.westjetvacations.com/cont...HiltonMontreal

----------


## EK 2.0

Thank you to BerserkerCatSplat (Trevor) for snapping the picture (even though his ISO's aren't as blazing hot as mine but yeah) hahaha...

Thank you to Melinda (Melinda) for handling the printing of Trevor's picture...

But this is my latest purchase...a 16x20 shot of Hollie from the Beyond Summer Cruise...






Unfortunately, this picture does not to the print justice...It's unreal in person...

----------


## Moonracer

:Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:  
Wow EK, and here I thought I was going to see pics of yet another pair of shoes....lol Nice poster though  :thumbs up:

----------


## Melinda

> _Originally posted by EK 2.0_ 
> *Thank you to BerserkerCatSplat (Trevor) for snapping the picture (even though his ISO's aren't as blazing hot as mine but yeah) hahaha...
> 
> Thank you to Melinda (Melinda) for handling the printing of Trevor's picture...
> 
> But this is my latest purchase...a 16x20 shot of Hollie from the Beyond Summer Cruise...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glad you like it Arif! That special paper is all I carry now (aside from canvas) cause I just love it! The photo is so awesome though, and it looks great in the frame!!!

----------


## EK 2.0

> _Originally posted by Moonracer_ 
> *
>    
> Wow EK, and here I thought I was going to see pics of yet another pair of shoes....lol Nice poster though *




haha I know...my last two purchases my Rebel and now this...BUT...new kicks should be here on Friday haha...I can't disappoint beyond now can I??

----------


## Moonracer

> _Originally posted by EK 2.0_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> haha I know...my last two purchases my Rebel and now this...BUT...new kicks should be here on Friday haha...I can't disappoint beyond now can I??*



Oh ya the Rebel too, sweet! 
And no, you don't want to disappoint.

----------


## 88CRX

> _Originally posted by EK 2.0_ 
> *Thank you to BerserkerCatSplat (Trevor) for snapping the picture (even though his ISO's aren't as blazing hot as mine but yeah) hahaha...
> 
> Thank you to Melinda (Melinda) for handling the printing of Trevor's picture...*



Noice...... I got one to haha.... haven't picked it up yet.

----------


## EK 2.0

> _Originally posted by 88CRX_ 
> *
> Noice...... I got one to haha.... haven't picked it up yet.*




Yeah, I got a sneak peek at yours...its a great shot as well...

But Ryan, mine is bigger than yours... :Wink:  hahaha

----------


## CivicDXR

> _Originally posted by EK 2.0_ 
> *Thank you to BerserkerCatSplat (Trevor) for snapping the picture (even though his ISO's aren't as blazing hot as mine but yeah) hahaha...
> 
> Thank you to Melinda (Melinda) for handling the printing of Trevor's picture...
> 
> But this is my latest purchase...a 16x20 shot of Hollie from the Beyond Summer Cruise...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks good, I love that shot of Hollie!

Did the same sorta thing with pics of Jen-Elle in my room a few months back. Plotted a couple pictures out at work, but instead of framing it, I mounted it on some black foamcore. They are both 38 X 17. Now I just gotta take some good pics of Jen-Neen...

The two underneath the big ones are the 2 11x17 spec sheets that i used at a couple car shows a few years back.

----------


## DJ Lazy

Death to All!!!  :Devil:  

Picked up a new barrel kit for my Paintball marker... The Deathstix!

----------


## A790

*New computer:*

+ Core2Quad - 2.4GHZ
+ 3GB of Ram
+ 640MB 8800 GTS
+ 1 TB HD

This thing is awesome!

----------


## Seanith

> _Originally posted by A790_ 
> *New computer:
> 
> + Core2Quad - 2.4GHZ
> + 3GB of Ram
> + 640MB 8800 GTS
> + 1 TB HD
> 
> This thing is awesome!*



How much is something like that worth nowadays? I have no idea what computers are worth.

----------


## ekguy

i bought 2 cd's bedlam in goliath by the Mars Volta and Wiretap Scars by Sparta...both really good.

----------


## djayz

New shoes...cant wait to get these on my feet as well as the new shoes for the car!

» Click image for larger version

----------


## NickGT

Some interior bling for the Mustang's center console/cup holders

----------


## gpomp

2002 Spa Yellow S2000.

----------


## Impreza

^Nice choice!

----------


## gpomp

top always down  :thumbs up:  

people in texas look at me funny when it's below freezing and the top is down.

----------


## vietdood

> _Originally posted by gpomp_ 
> *top always down  
> 
> people in texas look at me funny when it's below freezing and the top is down.*



welcome to the club. if you check s2ki.com someone is selling a comptech supercharger non aftercooled for $2000 in the states. i was going to pick it up but there's no point, since there's nowhere to drive fast in calgary.

----------


## gpomp

yeah, im back in calgary now  :Frown:

----------


## finboy

on vinyl

----------


## JordanEG6

Finally, they came. What we 'sneaker heads' call "Grails".


Air Jordan XI Retro "Space Jam" Edition 
» Click image for larger version
» Click image for larger version
» Click image for larger version





> _Originally posted by gpomp_ 
> *2002 Spa Yellow S2000.*



Killer purchase, buddy  :thumbs up:

----------


## Quinsonaaa

holy.. nice J's  :Frown:  im jealous

----------


## analbumcover

Omfg and no yellowing Jordan you are the Jordan sneakpimp I'm afraid to ask how much those set you back

----------


## Ajay

> _Originally posted by analbumcover_ 
> *Omfg and no yellowing Jordan you are the Jordan sneakpimp I'm afraid to ask how much those set you back*



I would like to know as well.


I just got my WRX tinted. Got 5% in the rear and 20% up front....looks HOT!

----------


## Cooked Rice

Centerforce Dual Friction clutch
Fidanza Aluminium flywheel
Drive Shaft Shop aluminium driveshaft
OBX Aluminium engine pulley set
Ebay 3 inch cat-back (sounds decent on KA motor surprisingly) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWOEVQGrXvE



lightweight drivetrain ftw  :thumbs up:  

Crower Stage 2 Cams and clutch fan replacement next.

----------


## JordanEG6

> _Originally posted by analbumcover_ 
> *Omfg and no yellowing Jordan you are the Jordan sneakpimp I'm afraid to ask how much those set you back*







> _Originally posted by Ajay_ 
> * 
> 
> I would like to know as well.
> 
> 
> I just got my WRX tinted. Got 5% in the rear and 20% up front....looks HOT!*



Don't ask hahahaha. This is actually my second pair, I felt the NEED to get a pair that's THIS deadstock and less yellow. One can barely find a pair _that_ crispy with icy soles still, retro card and decent condition box or a box at all, and not to mention dead stock authentic, so most people on this forum can't justify paying how much I pay for J's. So I can't say...

BUT...If you're on the NikeTalk forum and find out who I am, you just might find out  :ROFL!:

----------


## S13_Ryan

Everything In This picture :Pooosie:  
Stance are GR+

----------


## Seahorsepower1

Dasani 591ml water

----------


## soupey

suppose this isn't a new purchase, but i bought it about a month ago now... so far its been a ton of fun to fidget around with.

----------


## 88CRX

> _Originally posted by EK 2.0_ 
> *Thank you to BerserkerCatSplat (Trevor) for snapping the picture (even though his ISO's aren't as blazing hot as mine but yeah) hahaha...
> 
> Thank you to Melinda (Melinda) for handling the printing of Trevor's picture...
> *



x2.... so nice in person. Thanks.

----------


## peterparker

inner and outer tie rods, wheel alignment, rotors, and door speaker covers, as well as the necklace for my woman for v day

----------


## peterparker

> _Originally posted by S13_Ryan_ 
> *
> 
> Everything In This picture 
> Stance are GR+*




damn nice rims
those sportmax?

----------


## AllGoNoShow

Big bag of dog food for the week
Some new toys for the new member of my pet family
Couple XL Timmy's DD coffee's today.


Some of you guys are big spenders lol

----------


## jdmSiR

movie ticket to the jumper
then a pack of camel yellow

----------


## CivicDXR

Not new, but new to me. Bought the set used for a (what I think) was a really good price from a fellow beyond member. Wanted to get into better photography, but didn't wanna buy something brand new just yet. Hope this is a good base to start with.

-Canon EOS Rebel XT with a EF-S 18-55mm Lens Kit
-2GB Sandisk Ultra II CF Card
-Lowepro Sling Bag

Now to read up on how to use it to its potential, looks like I'll be doing alot of user manual reading, and internet research for a little bit...





Also bought a wireless router yesterday, it was on sale at FS for $69.99
http://catalog.belkin.com/IWCatProductPage.process?Product_Id=372043

----------


## peterparker

^^ saw your ride at the car was yesterday, gotta say lovin the truck meng

----------


## DJ Lazy



----------


## funkedelic

new strut brace bar for the car!  :Clap:

----------


## CivicDXR

Found an XBox360 one today finally:

----------


## EK 2.0

Buzzzzz...At least I never have to worry about these soles yellowing...


 

 

 


See I can still buy shoes AND camera gear haha... :Big Grin:

----------


## CivicDXR

> _Originally posted by EK 2.0_ 
> *
> See I can still buy shoes AND camera gear haha...*



I wish I could do that...

----------


## wesseam

So finally got some friends for my boy optimus.

----------


## Perfect Dark

Deadbolt TD06-18g Turbo
http://www.flickr.com/photos/creoucl...7603936461783/

AVO TMIC
http://www.flickr.com/photos/creoucl...7603936461783/

Nismo 740cc injectors
http://www.flickr.com/photos/creoucl...7603936461783/

----------


## Lex350

Sat. Radio

 


My last unit was getting horrible reception. This one works great.

----------


## EK 2.0

Some more...

----------


## LongCity

> _Originally posted by EK 2.0_ 
> *Buzzzzz...At least I never have to worry about these soles yellowing...
> 
> 
>  
> 
>  
> 
>  
> ...



Sure you do, more than half is still white! hah

----------


## NickGT

Picked up a couple new diecast models from world of wheels.
1986 Mustang SVO
2007 Shelby GT500

----------


## menace3

last month collezione
this month xx3's stealth/allstar

----------


## JordanEG6

> _Originally posted by menace3_ 
> *last month collezione
> this month xx3's stealth/allstar
> 
> 
> *



Nice XX3 purchases! I love these shoes - light weight, wicked traction, awesome quality material and overall one of the best J's I ever bought. So much hate going around for them, but whatever.

----------


## menace3

^^^ thanks dude. this is one of the most comfortable shoes JB has ever made.

----------


## EK 2.0

Jordan/AF1 Fusion Lows...Now, I can rock my AJF12's...without having to...well kinda...haha...


 

 

The Jordans in the back and the AF1's up front.

----------


## ZorroAMG

LOL, nice speakers.  :Big Grin:

----------


## EK 2.0

> _Originally posted by ZorroAMG_ 
> *LOL, nice speakers. *





haha thanks Multi-Grain...they have and continue to serve me so well...

----------


## CRXguy

> _Originally posted by Perfect Dark_ 
> *Deadbolt TD06-18g Turbo
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/creoucl...7603936461783/
> 
> AVO TMIC
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/creoucl...7603936461783/
> 
> Nismo 740cc injectors
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/creoucl...7603936461783/*



I take it you're keeping the Leggy?  :thumbs up:

----------


## CivicDXR

Just put some cash down with tirebob on a set of wheels for my truck.

Rota P45R, 18x9.5 +20 offset, flat black with red lip...

 

Can't wait, should look great with the 2inch drop kit sitting in my garage awaiting the arrival of the wheels...

Heres how they look on another X-Runner in silver with the same drop as the one I'm putting in, but with a +30 offset:


Did a photochop with my truck and a pic of the wheels I found with the exact same size and offset, so imagine it 2inches lower... 

 


I can't wait... she'll actually be somewhat ready for DTP...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Impreza

> _Originally posted by CivicDXR_ 
> *Just put some cash down with tirebob on a set of wheels for my truck.
> 
> Rota P45R, 18x9.5 +20 offset, flat black with red lip...
> 
> 
> I can't wait... she'll actually be somewhat ready for DTP... *



Nice purchase! I just got my tires mounted onto my new rims. Your car will be the giant version of my car since I have similar rims and a red car!... pics soon!

----------


## NickGT

My wallet took a shit kicking today

Ford Racing Handling Package (Lowered car 1.5"):
Dampers
Springs
Anti-Roll Bars
Strut Tower Brace

+ Install + Alignment

(Forgive the dirty car its been in hibernation for awhile lol)

----------


## ZorroAMG

Looks rad sitting like that...now you just need weels.


 :Big Grin:

----------


## NickGT

> _Originally posted by ZorroAMG_ 
> *Looks rad sitting like that...now you just need weels.
> 
> 
> *



Thanks man! But I just bought those wheels last year and they're staying. I love the chrome and the 255s in front and 285s in the back are just perfect  :Big Grin:

----------


## ZorroAMG

I was kidding, hence the  :Big Grin: 

I knew they were aftermarket, they are just a little less sporty looking than the rest of your car  :Smilie:

----------


## EK 2.0

> _Originally posted by NickGT_ 
> *
> Thanks man! But I just bought those wheels last year and they're staying. I love the chrome and the 255s in front and 285s in the back are just perfect *




You should make your car look like K.I.T.T. Nick.... :Big Grin:

----------


## rawsensation

nice kicks ek where do you get them from? goodfoot?

----------


## Ukyo8

HID KIT  :Big Grin:

----------


## NickGT

> _Originally posted by TACO.VIDAL_ 
> *Move the truck in the background... the white on white screws up the lines of the car.
> 
> And sorry your a Ford family.
> 
> *



Sorry I'm a Ford family? My truck is a GM lol..  :dunno: 




> _Originally posted by EK 2.0_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> You should make your car look like K.I.T.T. Nick....*



I think the sequential tail lights are the only flashing red you'll see on this mustang heh.

----------


## EK 2.0

> _Originally posted by rawsensation_ 
> *
> nice kicks ek where do you get them from? goodfoot?*




Sometimes...some of them aren't available in Canada so I hit up a few US Vendors...JordanEG6 and I kinda of have the same sources lol





> _Originally posted by NickGT_ 
> *
> I think the sequential tail lights are the only flashing red you'll see on this mustang heh.*




Awww come on man...do it...you know you wanna...lol

----------


## peterparker

6000k hid kit
stri x line boost gauge
stri x line oil temp gauge
megan short shifter

----------


## Dave P

Straight from mexico

----------


## Dave P

And another from mexico

----------


## JordanEG6

> _Originally posted by EK 2.0_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> Sometimes...some of them aren't available in Canada so I hit up a few US Vendors...JordanEG6 and I kinda of have the same sources lol
> 
> *



You forgot to mention ridiculously marked-up Canadian pricing  :Guns: 

US online buying FTMFW

----------


## peterparker

> _Originally posted by JordanEG6_ 
> * 
> 
> You forgot to mention ridiculously marked-up Canadian pricing 
> 
> US online buying FTMFW*




you got that right!!

----------


## 88CRX

> _Originally posted by 88CRX_ 
> *Some new tires finally...
> 
> *



I bought another set.... for different wheels.

----------


## broken_legs

399 at Blacks... This camera is my dream come true EXCEPT you have to take the battery out of the camera to charge which is LAME. My old camera you just plug it in...


Heres the deets:

SHOCKPROOF (6.6FT).
Accidents happen. A rugged metal body and revolutionary shock-absorbing construction are designed to withstand a 6.6-foot fall, drop or other mishap.

WATERPROOF (33FT).
Innovative waterproof seals and gaskets allow you to take underwater movies and amazing pictures in a pool, lake or ocean.

FREEZEPROOF (14°F).
Perfect for skiing, snowboarding, sledding and other winter fun, this camera is winterized to perform at below-freezing temperatures.

CRUSHPROOF (220 LBF).
With a rugged body and reinforced LCD, the Stylus 1030 SW withstands up to 220 pounds of pressure so your camera and images are protected.

3.6x WIDE-ANGLE ZOOM LENS.
A wider field of view ensures youll never miss anyone or anything in your shot. Great for shooting landscapes, underwater scenery, group portraits and amazing panoramic pictures.

2.7 HyperCrystal II LCD.
With improved contrast and color reproduction, the HyperCrystal II LCD offers a more accurate and precise image display, as well as an extra-wide viewing angle and increased visibility in direct sunlight.

----------


## A790

For the Talon:
+ ACT 2100lbs clutch
+ EvoIII 16G turbo
+ Manual boost controller
+ Had my stereo installed

For the MR2:
+ 5zigen FN01RC wheels/Toyo Proxies

Amazing how the Talon is a totally different car with a new clutch/turbo. Next up is getting the rest of the kit installed (FMIC, exhaust, BOV) and then tuned.

----------


## DJ Lazy

Tapco Thump 15" Active Club Speakers


M-Audio Axiom49 MIDI Board


Serato Scratch Live:

----------


## Jlude

not a big deal... bought an iphone.

just unlocked it a few mins ago... really enjoying it!

----------


## kaishen

got a western digital 160gb 2.5 inch hdd to store all my bittorent downloads

got it at a pretty good price of $79 cad

----------


## pf0sh0

Red Bull + Jaggermeister :crazy nut:

----------


## Ske7ches

Super Smash Bros Brawl + Extra controller

----------


## spyce

A bunch of clothes from Abercrombie and Hollister
I need to stop spending  :Frown:

----------


## iceburns288

Super Smash Brawl and two controllers :Drool:

----------


## ExOz

Two piercings...

----------


## DJ Lazy

Focusrite Saffire Audio Interface:

----------


## Seanith

Uncharted: Drake's Fortune for PS3

----------


## bball2



----------


## JordanEG6

Sort of at a point where the only shoes left out there for me to find are 'grails', I found a pair that I've been looking for for quite awhile (Since it's actual release) and it just arrived today  :Big Grin: 

1999 Air Jordan IV Retro (Original 1989 re-release)

» Click image for larger version 

» Click image for larger version 

» Click image for larger version

----------


## EK 2.0

> _Originally posted by JordanEG6_ 
> *
> Sort of at a point where the only shoes left out there for me to find are 'grails'*





ooooooooo haha...magandang sapatos pare.

----------


## analbumcover

Fujitsubo Legalis R Dual Tip Exhaust



Thanks to Bobby at Tunerworks

Being installed as we speak :Drool:

----------


## iceburns288

Ace Combat 6 for 360... my girlfriend just randomly gave it to me, she rocks! :thumbs up:   :thumbs up:

----------


## xmattx8

A baseball hat

----------


## dinglenuts

fender strat,amp, two lazyboy recliners, a new coffee table, rv, and a trip to vegas(these items within last three weeks. also, 237 ounces of silver bullion.

----------


## infected

19x8.5 and 19x9.5 on 235 and 265 Falken's
 :Clap:

----------


## CRXguy

Rock Band for the 360.

----------


## Donmega

just like the good ol' days

----------


## bashir26

Printer paper

----------


## Seanith

> _Originally posted by dinglenuts_ 
> * and a trip to vegas*



sweet i got one of those too  :Big Grin:  
When are you going? I'll be gone march 27th-march 31

----------


## Supa Dexta

rims & tires, new turbo, intake and exhaust manifolds, other misc bits to go with this crap. Pricey week..  :crazy nut:

----------


## eb0i

Oh wait...this wasn't my purchase  :ROFL!:

----------


## Aleks

+

 

+

 

 :Smilie:

----------


## :EzE:

HKS Cams
ATS Cam Gears
TTE Head Gasket
ARP Head Studs
ATS Valve Spring Set

Cant wait to start work!... if they ever come  :Frown:

----------


## hoamic11

New Kirkland battery for the civic

----------


## Archea

I got my tattoo done  :Smilie: 

YAYAYA

 :Clap:

----------


## dino_martini

Dell XPS 420

Fuck Windows vista is a bitch. I cant get my screen resolution to look right.

----------


## Extremadura

hondata s300 and gasket, p28 ecu, harness, and $20 lunch buffet.  :Smilie:

----------


## Ske7ches

Entourage Seasons 1-3! This show is sick...

----------


## SCHIDER23

Just got a Sony Ericsson K850i cell phone with 5 MP looks good so far, I still missed my Razr oh well.




Oh yea and Miami Vice season 1 to 4, yea I know is old but nothing beats oldies  :thumbs up:

----------


## CMW403

07 yamaha raptor 700R

HP dv600 laptop

----------


## Accord_tunerx

:Big Grin:

----------


## dr_jared88

new mazda3 gt  :Smilie:

----------


## Cooked Rice

Tanabe Sustec rear sway bar. Inner fender braces.  :Big Grin:

----------


## peterparker

> _Originally posted by Cooked Rice_ 
> *Tanabe Sustec rear sway bar. Inner fender braces. *



how much did you get the tanabe sustec rear sway bar for, and where?

----------


## DENZILDON

Tokyo Marui M14 OD
Classic army M15A4 CQB
Army of two (360)
Rainbowsix Vegas 2 (360)

 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## CRXguy

2008 Saturn Outlook XE.

Goodbye WRX.  :Cry:

----------


## Supa Dexta

New, larger fuel system, tank to engine and back, dual pumps.

.. just in time for gas to go thru the roof..  :thumbsdown:

----------


## Cooked Rice

> _Originally posted by peterparker_ 
> * 
> 
> how much did you get the tanabe sustec rear sway bar for, and where?*



$190 Shipped on Ebay. Brand New. Shipping accounted for $49 but it's express via FedEx.

----------


## eb0i

18" Axis Wide Track with Maxis Lip in Hyper Black. 60mm Lip in front and 90mm Lip in the back. 

 

Next on the shopping list is koni yellows + H&R sport springs  :Drool:

----------


## GreenLude

> _Originally posted by DENZILDON_ 
> *Rainbowsix Vegas 2 (360)
> 
>   *



Same Here!

----------


## Dirty_SOHC

The wife and I just recentley signed the papers on this property. Move in date is April 18th. wOOt!

----------


## CRXguy

Congrats Rollie. What area is that?

----------


## 300zxfairlday

> _Originally posted by Archea_ 
> *I got my tattoo done 
> 
> YAYAYA
> 
> *



pics??

----------


## kaishen

latest purchase will be LG VIEWTY.
It a sleek 5 megapixel phone! =)

http://viewty.lgmobile.com/

hee

----------


## Dirty_SOHC

> _Originally posted by CRXguy_ 
> *Congrats Rollie. What area is that?*



It is located in Bridlewood!

----------


## SeanDon

bought the new Ricky Ross CD... Why? Cause he DA BOSSS!

----------


## dino_martini

new pair of DC Court Graffik's

----------


## stvtec

2008 Mazda 3 GT, for the wife and I got a Samsung Lnt5271f 1080p tv and blu-ray player  :Angel:

----------


## spyce

Ordered the rest of my car stuff last night 

- Black Pearl Emblems
- Fabulous Front Lip
- Jun-TW Shark Fin

 :Burn Out:

----------


## Team_Mclaren

> _Originally posted by spyce_ 
> *Ordered the rest of my car stuff last night 
> 
> - Black Pearl Emblems
> - Fabulous Front Lip
> - Jun-TW Shark Fin
> 
> *



you damn ricer, that shit doesnt make your car go faster :ROFL!:

----------


## spyce

> _Originally posted by Team_Mclaren_ 
> * 
> 
> you damn ricer, that shit doesnt make your car go faster*



last summer were the 'performance' mods, but i wasnt any faster after it all

this summer is the exterior stuff. ive pretty much settled with the fact my car will always be slow

i did listen to you and got 19's. do you love me now?  :Frown:

----------


## NickGT

Traxxas Stampede VXL (Electric RC Car) 65mph+

Its got some go to it!

----------


## EK 2.0

Hey Nick, that's not a Ford body is it??...

You traitor... :Wink:

----------


## NickGT

> _Originally posted by EK 2.0_ 
> *Hey Nick, that's not a Ford body is it??...
> 
> You traitor...*



Im working on finding one as we speak haha.  :Big Grin:

----------


## iceburns288

A trip to the Bahamas... lots of rum, a few cases of beer, and some vodka (that wasn't good  :Barf:  ). Oh, and some Bacardi 151... we are all young pussies and got our asses whipped by that stuff!

Also, some Cohibas since I was out of the US, a loaf of wheat bread, and this:

It's badass, 43mm and a titanium case :Pimpin':  .

----------


## CivicDXR

Bought some black lugnuts over the weekend for my new wheels:

A big thanks to Urban Expressions/tirebob:
Rota P45R
18 x 9.5 +20 offset

----------


## finboy

more cufflinks

----------


## Redlyne_jr

Apexi GT Spec, APexi AVCR, HKS FCD, McDonalds Combo #4

----------


## natejj

Chicken fingers and fries at Boston Pizza. 

4.79 /w employee discount. It was delicious.

----------


## eb0i

> _Originally posted by CivicDXR_ 
> *Bought some black lugnuts over the weekend for my new wheels:
> 
> A big thanks to Urban Expressions/tirebob:
> Rota P45R
> 18 x 9.5 +20 offset
> 
>  
> 
> ...



Looking awesome!

----------


## aznbryan

Mcdonald's  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## xLostx

plane tickets to go to costa rica and panama for 2 months  :Clap:

----------


## EK 2.0

AJF12's with the reverse colourway...


 

Original on the right...and the new ones on the left...

 

 

 

Both pairs side by side...

----------


## silver_gs-R

hondata s300

and my 20th birthday present from myself to myself was a 2008 acura tsx (6-speed, navi)  :thumbs up:

----------


## JordanEG6

> _Originally posted by EK 2.0_ 
> *AJF12's with the reverse colourway...
> 
> *



Easy there, Clark Kent, you need to calm down with those Fusions  :Big Grin:

----------


## EK 2.0

> _Originally posted by JordanEG6_ 
> *
> Easy there, Clark Kent, you need to calm down with those Fusions *





I still got one more pair on order...this obsession I have with the AJF12's is all YOUR fault. I have never owned a pair of Jordan's until these...and if I didn't know you I would never have known about Jordan's...

Well not really, but it's easier to blame you then myself haha...

----------


## ekguy

Paid for my tattoo at the Arthouse booked in for April 3rd. Pretty excited. Tattoo numero 6

----------


## ekguy

on a side note that truck is fuckin ridiculars nice. That is what a mini truck should look like for sure

----------


## JordanEG6

> _Originally posted by EK 2.0_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> 
> I still got one more pair on order...this obsession I have with the AJF12's is all YOUR fault. I have never owned a pair of Jordan's until these...and if I didn't know you I would never have known about Jordan's...
> 
> Well not really, but it's easier to blame you then myself haha...*



This is my answer to everyone who rags me about J's...

"Tinker made me do it..."

Now you have a valid reason to say those wonderful 5 words haha.

----------


## EK 2.0

> _Originally posted by JordanEG6_ 
> * 
> This is my answer to everyone who rags me about J's...
> 
> &quot;Tinker made me do it...&quot;
> 
> Now you have a valid reason to say those wonderful 5 words haha.*




haha werrrd...what I will do though...is cop all the AJF12's...and then no more Jordans...I mean I am after all the local DJ Clark Kent haha...

----------


## HiTempguy1

Just picked up these (18" ASA's w/ 225/40R18 Kumho's):

 

To go on my 04' Golf I just lowered (H&R 1.5" drop). Also added a nice techtonics exhaust but you can't see it since it just has a turndown at the end. Too bad UPS cracked two of the center caps on the rims so I didn't want to put them on today.  :Bang Head:  On the brightside I also picked up an Alpine deck plus a L5 8" solobaric sub w/ box and amp  :Big Grin:

----------


## rage2

I'm not really a nice clothes/shoe kinda guy... in fact I look like I'm homeless. But as a McLaren fan, I had to pick these bad boys up.

----------


## Impreza

^Nice kicks!

----------


## peterparker

samsung u740

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by rage2_ 
> *I'm not really a nice clothes/shoe kinda guy... in fact I look like I'm homeless. But as a McLaren fan, I had to pick these bad boys up.
> *




Those kicks are gangsta!!  :Drool:  Where you get them?

----------


## Jlude

Iphone for me and the gf last week.

Couple pairs of jeans from Banana Republic.

AND just ordered lowering springs for the S2k and made an appointment to get tint and 3m installed

----------


## ryanallan

just arrived last week from HongKong !

----------


## AllGoNoShow

^^^^  :Drool:  


Where'd you order those from???

----------


## icydude666

> _Originally posted by AllGoNoShow_ 
> *^^^^  
> 
> 
> Where'd you order those from???*



agreed, sexy shoes 

 :thumbs up:  

My last purchase, electric piston ring filer.

----------


## ryanallan

> _Originally posted by AllGoNoShow_ 
> *^^^^  
> Where'd you order those from???*



uhh, i cant tell you. then we would have the same shoes  :Drama:

----------


## RotaryPower

Some new kicks




--

Nixon all black player



--

Toshiba Satellite 300u in white

----------


## rage2

> _Originally posted by ryanallan_ 
> *just arrived last week from HongKong !
> 
> *



Massa shoes? Weren't Kimi's available?  :Big Grin: 

It's ok... I still have a bunch of McLaren Alonso gear myself  :ROFL!: .

Nice shoes BTW  :thumbs up: . F1 gear FTW.

----------


## EK 2.0

you girls and your shoes...

----------


## AllGoNoShow

> _Originally posted by ryanallan_ 
> * 
> uhh, i cant tell you. then we would have the same shoes *



Can you PM me then? lol, I wouldn't buy yellow shoes but I need a good source you guys like for Puma's online.

----------


## eb0i

AND


 

Should be coming in this week, I can't wait to have these on my baby!  :Drool:

----------


## mikemechanic

2006 Dodge Magnum SRT8

----------


## BlackArcher101

Grande White Chocolate Mocha... mmmmmmmm  :Drool:

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by BlackArcher101_ 
> *Grande White Chocolate Mocha... mmmmmmmm *



I did NOT need to read that right now...  :crazy nut:  I'll be craving it all night now!!

----------


## AllGoNoShow

> _Originally posted by BlackArcher101_ 
> *Grande White Chocolate Mocha... mmmmmmmm *



lol 2 venti's today.

----------


## BlackArcher101

> _Originally posted by AllGoNoShow_ 
> * 
> 
> lol 2 venti's today.*



Jesus man... that's 1160 calories and 44g of fat!

----------


## NickGT

> _Originally posted by EK 2.0_ 
> *Hey Nick, that's not a Ford body is it??...
> 
> You traitor...*



It is now!! Purchased HPI Bodies - 1966 Ford Mustang. Also picked up paint supplies and this nice little tackle box from canadian tire (fishing supplies) for all the little parts and tools needed for the truck.

Its all painted now and mounted on the chassis as you can see. It's not a perfect paint job. But for my first time, I'm happy.

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by BlackArcher101_ 
> * 
> 
> Jesus man... that's 1160 calories and 44g of fat!*



They taste sofaking good tho.. I might have to go and get my 2nd of the day here shortly...  :Drool:

----------


## AllGoNoShow

lol on my second again today as well :P

----------


## Seanith

Just got home from Vegas. I came back with

2 Pairs of DC Command Shoes ($60 each, i paid $160 for the same pair in calgary! Now I have 3 pairs in different colors haha)
 

2 Bad Religion Shirts
1 Strung Out shirt

Hurley Shirt & Boardshorts

----------


## nzmofo

just picked up today

garrett GT3582R turbo
Tial 40mm wastegate - 1bar spring choice

----------


## reiRei

new dash pieces for my Ralliart


and a new gauge cluster piece

----------


## gmoney82

Bought kicks for the gf off the internet...

Onitsuka Tiger Mexico 66 Rakugaki Edition:

----------


## DJ Lazy

Korg Kaoss Pad 3

----------


## Jlude

That's my latest purchase... and expensive one too.

----------


## finboy

> _Originally posted by DJ Lazy_ 
> *Korg Kaoss Pad 3
> 
> *



ZOMGHAWTNESS!!!!!  :Drool:

----------


## eglove

macbook pro 15" top model
airport extreme w/ gigabit ethernet

----------


## D'z Nutz

> _Originally posted by DJ Lazy_ 
> *Korg Kaoss Pad 3
> 
> *



Whoa, Super Tetris!  :Shock:   :Drool:

----------


## JordanEG6

Lauched today...probably the last XX3 I'll get.

Air Jordan XX3 (White/Stealth/Black-Met. Gold)
» Click image for larger version

With the rest of my latest XX3 purchases:
» Click image for larger version

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by finboy_ 
> * 
> 
> ZOMGHAWTNESS!!!!! *



I knew you'd appreciate it..  :Wink: 




> _Originally posted by D'z Nutz_ 
> * 
> 
> Whoa, Super Tetris!  *




 :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:  .. Pretty much!

----------


## ex1z7

ASA EM9's with rubber.. 



Then it snowed.

----------


## Boost Infested

I was at the Bape store in Harajuku Japan few days ago.

----------


## JordanEG6

> _Originally posted by Boost Infested_ 
> *I was at the Bape store in Harajuku Japan few days ago.
> *



Those are pretty dope. Are they any bit cheaper than North American retail prices?

----------


## Boost Infested

what are the north american prices?

----------


## JordanEG6

> _Originally posted by Boost Infested_ 
> *what are the north american prices?*



some thing ridiculous like $300 for a hoody, sometimes they can go over a grand 
 :Shock:

----------


## Boost Infested

I was told 550 for a hoody and 180 for a t shirt.

----------


## JordanEG6

New Era 'Filipino' fitted cap. 

» Click image for larger version

» Click image for larger version





> _Originally posted by Boost Infested_ 
> *I was told 550 for a hoody and 180 for a t shirt.*



Wow, too ballin' for me.

----------


## Hawk01

whoa sick cap! i was actually looking for this cap aswell, where did you get em? :thumbs up:

----------


## Impreza

> _Originally posted by Boost Infested_ 
> *I was told 550 for a hoody and 180 for a t shirt.*



Is that how much you paid? or is that how much you were told those items cost in North America?

----------


## Destinova403

i got these in blue and white... waiting for the leather protectant to dry  :thumbs up:

----------


## djayz

Hoods in the hood  :Pimpin':

----------


## DJ Lazy

$75 in gasoline
Lipton Brisk Iced Tea. 

Not nearly as exciting as my other recent purchases..  :Frown:

----------


## Jlude

2 cheeseburger meal at mcdonalds... now I wanna puke.

----------


## analbumcover

> _Originally posted by JordanEG6_ 
> *Lauched today...probably the last XX3 I'll get.
> 
> Air Jordan XX3 (White/Stealth/Black-Met. Gold)
> » Click image for larger version
> 
> With the rest of my latest XX3 purchases:
> » Click image for larger version*



jordan you're amazing  :Pimpin':

----------


## wildrice

> _Originally posted by gmoney82_ 
> *Bought kicks for the gf off the internet...
> 
> Onitsuka Tiger Mexico 66 Rakugaki Edition:
> *



Where did you get these?

----------


## spyce

I traded an extra pair of Kanye tickets I had +$70 for a pair of Flames game 4 tickets?

That still counts right?  :Big Grin:

----------


## EK 2.0

New kicks and a new watch...

The ones on the right are the new ones...Chutney AJF12's

Stupid JordanEG6...hahahaha

 

 

 

 

And the watch...FLUD Tableturns...I love it to death a lil big on the wrist but a definite conversation starter.

----------


## analbumcover

that watch is dope!

----------


## Hawk01

> _Originally posted by EK 2.0_ 
> *
> *



sick, i was just check'n this watch online at skool today.  :thumbs up:

----------


## D'z Nutz

> _Originally posted by EK 2.0_ 
> **



That is fucken cool!!!

----------


## rage2

So I finally hopped on the iPod bandwagon with my Touch. Needed a dock for it, and since I'm a tube guitar amp whore, might as well get a tube amp for my iPod dock lol.

My Fatman iTube dock showed up from ebay yesterday:

» Click image for larger version

» Click image for larger version

» Click image for larger version

» Click image for larger version

» Click image for larger version

Sounds absolutely amazing haha. The glowing tubes are purely for showing off lol.

----------


## Redlyne_jr

G-star jacket
Apexi intake

----------


## 590221010

Cough syrup... :thumbsdown:

----------


## pf0sh0

:Big Grin:

----------


## aypi

finally got my grails  :Clap:  

Nike Air Force I Low Insideout Priority (Philippines) 



i dont really like the color but i'm not planning to wear them anyways so i'll just put them on ice. lol 

the best part is i paid close to the retail price for them.  :Pooosie:

----------


## S13_Ryan

VIS Racing OEM hood + Carbon Retra Covers courtesy George @ Allied composites

 :thumbs up:

----------


## iceburns288

A box of 12 mason jars and this:



and this:

but in a litre bottle, and the '_something_ storm' flavor. Just for shits and giggles, really.

----------


## Maddog55

> _Originally posted by finboy_ 
> * 
> 
> ZOMGHAWTNESS!!!!! *




LOL...it was that reaction alone that got me to look up what the hell that thing was:

freakin cool!! How much are they?

----------


## redline_13000

Case 420 skidsteer brand spankin new

4cyl turbo diesel max speed of 10.9kmh, weighs 6200lbs, 10 feet long roughly, 5 feet wide.

----------


## sneek

A Rebel XTi and Aperture 2  :Smilie:

----------


## JordanEG6

Another Grail...I honestly wish I was banned from Paypal. Hahaha.

Air Jordan II (1994) OG colorway
» Click image for larger version

» Click image for larger version

» Click image for larger version
Stay fresh  :Smilie:

----------


## EK 2.0

Wow Tito Jordan...Magandang Sapatos tanginah....


I am so jeeelouse... :Big Grin:

----------


## 95EG6P

I picked up some sushi before the game.

----------


## wildrice

> _Originally posted by aypi_ 
> *finally got my grails  
> 
> Nike Air Force I Low Insideout Priority (Philippines) 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont really like the color but i'm not planning to wear them anyways so i'll just put them on ice. lol 
> 
> the best part is i paid close to the retail price for them. *



where did you get those?

----------


## aypi

> _Originally posted by wildrice_ 
> * 
> 
> where did you get those?*



got them from a friend in UK  :Wink:

----------


## JordanEG6

> _Originally posted by aypi_ 
> *finally got my grails  
> 
> Nike Air Force I Low Insideout Priority (Philippines) 
> 
> the best part is i paid close to the retail price for them. *



Shit, you paid almost retail for yours?! Maaan...lucky...  :Frown:  

big ups to heat for cheap  :thumbs up:

----------


## iceburns288

+

----------


## DJ Lazy

And $75 in gas...

----------


## finboy

> _Originally posted by Maddog55_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> LOL...it was that reaction alone that got me to look up what the hell that thing was:
> 
> freakin cool!! How much are they?
> 
> *



about 400 usd online, if thats too much, you can get a mini version called the kaoss mini, and then you can buy a korg kaossilator (you can remix songs right off your ipod)

----------


## ExOz

Oh god. This thread scares me. I sure as hell hope you have normal shoes in Canada, because if you only sell the ones in this thread Im going to look like rain man's wanna-be 80's rapper cousin. Either that or a colour blind league bowler... fuck me . . .

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by finboy_ 
> * 
> 
> about 400 usd online, if thats too much, you can get a mini version called the kaoss mini, and then you can buy a korg kaossilator (you can remix songs right off your ipod)*



$398 CDN at Axe Music man..  :Smilie:

----------


## finboy

> _Originally posted by ExOz_ 
> *Oh god. This thread scares me. I sure as hell hope you have normal shoes in Canada, because if you only sell the ones in this thread Im going to look like rain man's wanna-be 80's rapper cousin. Either that or a colour blind league bowler... fuck me . . .*



some people have ... unique ... taste in shoes

----------


## eb0i

> _Originally posted by rage2_ 
> *So I finally hopped on the iPod bandwagon with my Touch. Needed a dock for it, and since I'm a tube guitar amp whore, might as well get a tube amp for my iPod dock lol.
> 
> My Fatman iTube dock showed up from ebay yesterday:
> 
> » Click image for larger version
> 
> » Click image for larger version
> 
> ...



That's such a sweet iPod Dock :Shock:

----------


## analbumcover

Just picked up my 4th pair of P-Rods, they are sooo comfy

----------


## 600cc's

Just picked up my bike from Walt Healy had a couple items added to my 05 R6 Bike runs and sounds great. Special thanks to kevie88 for pointing me in the right way awesome guy. 
Mods Include
K&N filter
Power Commander III 
Slip on Akrapovic Hex exhaust
Bike was also Dynod  :Big Grin:

----------


## x.staygold.x

Definitely just bought an Italian BMT sub at Subway...

----------


## Seanith

Gran Turismo 5 Prologue for PS3
Dualshock3 Controller

----------


## Lagerstatten.ca

Nikon Nikkor 50mm f/1.4 D for my D300!

----------


## Supa Dexta

race built transmission, throttle body, bunch of stainless for my exhaust build.

----------


## Trini

Oakley Half Jacket XLJ

----------


## iceburns288



----------


## aypi

> _Originally posted by analbumcover_ 
> *Just picked up my 4th pair of P-Rods, they are sooo comfy
> 
> *



 :Werd!:  

i got a pair of p-rods too and the morgans.

----------


## Ske7ches

> _Originally posted by aypi_ 
> * 
> 
>  
> 
> i got a pair of p-rods too and the morgans.
> 
> *




Those P-Rods are sick, where did you get those?

----------


## analbumcover

> _Originally posted by aypi_ 
> * 
> 
>  
> 
> i got a pair of p-rods too and the morgans.
> 
> *



dude no where did you get the tetris morgans? ive been looking for those everywhere please pm me!

----------


## Ske7ches

analbumcover, where did you get your P-Rods?

----------


## analbumcover

> _Originally posted by Ske7ches_ 
> *analbumcover, where did you get your P-Rods?*



www.pickyourshoes.com

----------


## djayz

Fortunately it only cost me 40 dollars and I got a bunch of other cars with it  :Big Grin:

----------


## rmk

New rig

----------


## Maddog55



----------


## Gwen BE

klikkie

----------


## EK 2.0

Last week purchased Westjet flight to L.A. to see my main man...Jigga and Mary J Blige last Wednesday haha...

----------


## bball2

A pair of Ray Ban Aviators

----------


## iceburns288

Girlfriend bought me a Wii for my 18th. She's a fucking keeper  :thumbs up:   :thumbs up:  

I already owned Smash (to play on her Wii, heh) and some controllers but I also bought Zelda today.

----------


## Anton

New car and house.../broke.

----------


## NickGT

JLT Intake (Tube painted Performance White to match the car)

SCT X3 Tuner

3 Standard Issue Custom Tunes from Doug at bamachips.com
87 performance, 91 performance, 91 torque

----------


## md14

Cutters ProFit Receiver 2.0 Gloves  :Big Grin:

----------


## BoostMonkey

52" Samsung LCD 1080p



Canon 40D  :Smilie:

----------


## seahorsepower2

Car seats

----------


## adam c

set of tires and hub rings from tirebob!

great service, good guy!

definitely recommended!!  :thumbs up:

----------


## BigBearWest

One of these bad boys  :Big Grin:

----------


## JordanEG6

Air Jordan "Collezione 2/21"
» Click image for larger version
LEFT: Air Jordan XXI (black/varsity red) w/ Independent Podular Suspension
RIGHT: Air Jordan II (white/varsity red)

----------


## EK 2.0

whooooo pare...I am waiting on my AJF5's as we speak haha...

----------


## pimpjuice001

Couple hookers, 
lube

Large cucumber

----------


## dj_rice

Quicktax 2007 Basic
6-Pack Dust Off
$10 Lotto 6/49 Quick Pick
$10 Super 7 Quick Pick
$6 Prime Rib Grilling Steak

----------


## analbumcover

> _Originally posted by Anton_ 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> New car and house.../broke.*



nice man, im guessing thats in Silverado?

Homes by Avi right?

Not to be nosey, but what kind of home did you go with and what did it cost, was looking into avi before but no one ever got back to me  :Frown:  - Also how long will it take to get built?

Maybe PM me  :Smilie: 

thanks pal

----------


## Khyron

Cervelo P2SL, but swapped to ultegra and upgraded tires.

----------


## Green Toast

JVC KD-AVX44

Not too sure about this thing yet, been having installation issues.
Main reasons for getting: DVD, USB input and bluetooth.
The touch screen is kinda not fun while driving

----------


## dino_martini

75 feet of internet cable. woo PS3 online  :Burn Out:

----------


## Palmiros

Toshiba REGZA 46XF550U 46" LCD TV 1080P 120HZ

----------


## spyce

got rid of the iphone and picked up a blackberry 8800  :Smilie:

----------


## MintRacer

picked up a trip for 2 to Orlando Florida Disney World $1240/person including tax/fees, air/hotel at the disnesy world resort (7 night stay) , transfers, food, and passes for all the attractions including the water parks.

"I'm going to Disney World!"

----------


## Seanith

> _Originally posted by dino_martini_ 
> *75 feet of internet cable. woo PS3 online *



Whats wrong with the wireless?  :dunno:

----------


## broken_legs

BlackBerry Pearl 8110

Lots of problems with it, but its still cool

Been sending random calls and text messages to people from my pocket for about 2 weeks now  :Big Grin:

----------


## EK 2.0

> _Originally posted by broken_legs_ 
> *
> BlackBerry Pearl 8110
> 
> Lots of problems with it, but its still cool
> 
> Been sending random calls and text messages to people from my pocket for about 2 weeks now 
> *




you know you can lock the keys right??...and even set up one of the side buttons to be a quick lock button...

----------


## Impreza

> _Originally posted by spyce_ 
> *got rid of the iphone and picked up a blackberry 8800 *



Nice! I just picked up a 8830 a few weeks ago. GPS + Wifi!

----------


## Ajay

Green fees at The Bear 
Green fees at Shannon Lake

Golf getaway weekend in Kelowna....ABSOLUTELY PRICELESS!!!!!

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by Ajay_ 
> *Green fees at The Bear 
> *



The Quail was booked solid?

----------


## eb0i

spring/suspension install + alignment from tirecraft :thumbs up:   :Burn Out:

----------


## mattyp123

just bought a new screen for my blackberry since i smashed it on the ground 2 days after i bought it (dropped it)

 :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Donmega



----------


## eb0i

> _Originally posted by Donmega_ 
> **



Haha. Just picked that up too! Plus

----------


## dino_martini

> _Originally posted by Seanith_ 
> * 
> 
> Whats wrong with the wireless? *



I dont have wireless.

----------


## Mista.2

valve cover gasket, new timing belt, intake/exhaust manifold gaskets for my mr2... now i can start work! :Big Grin:

----------


## Evolution17

Mario Kart Wii
and soon... GTA4

----------


## U4RIA

> _Originally posted by Donmega_ 
> **



Are there any more of these left?

----------


## djayz

> _Originally posted by U4RIA_ 
> * 
> 
> Are there any more of these left?*



whats in the thick book on the very right?

I just picked up regular copy dont need a duffle bag...even threw the gay dice out that come with it haha.

----------


## Ajay

> _Originally posted by DJ Lazy_ 
> * 
> 
> The Quail was booked solid?*



Yep. The Quail was booked up otherwise that was our first choice.

----------


## GreenLude

> _Originally posted by Donmega_ 
> **



Same here, just can't find the key for the damn box.

----------


## gretz

copper gaskets for turbo mani, inlet, and dump, - should make for a fun afternoon

----------


## eb0i

> _Originally posted by GreenLude_ 
> * 
> 
> Same here, just can't find the key for the damn box.*



Key is taped on the inside of the box, by the lock.

----------


## dino_martini

> _Originally posted by djayz_ 
> * 
> 
> whats in the thick book on the very right?
> 
> I just picked up regular copy dont need a duffle bag...even threw the gay dice out that come with it haha.*



The book is a photo 'album' of GTA IV. So there are a bunch of pictures in there and everything.

----------


## Lex350

POLARIZED OAKLEY NANOWIRE 2.0

 

Let's see how long I can go without breaking them. The rule is the more money I spend on glasses the quicker I break them.

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by Ajay_ 
> * 
> 
> Yep. The Quail was booked up otherwise that was our first choice.*



Shitty....

How were the conditions? (or have you gone yet?) 

My parents have a membership their. Its a treat every summer when I get to play 4-5 rounds a weeks between the two 18's..  :Big Grin: 



My latest purchase... 55Gallon Aquarium.




EDIT: Few hours later after I got my Fluval Filter system and floor rock.

----------


## Ajay

> _Originally posted by DJ Lazy_ 
> * 
> 
> Shitty....
> 
> How were the conditions? (or have you gone yet?) 
> 
> My parents have a membership their. Its a treat every summer when I get to play 4-5 rounds a weeks between the two 18's.. 
> 
> ...



Conditions were great. Was out there April 25-27 and for our round on April 26th at The Bear there wasn't a cloud in the sky.

----------


## AllGoNoShow

> _Originally posted by DJ Lazy_ 
> * 
> 
> Shitty....
> 
> How were the conditions? (or have you gone yet?) 
> 
> My parents have a membership their. Its a treat every summer when I get to play 4-5 rounds a weeks between the two 18's.. 
> 
> ...



Nice, what you have planned to put in there?

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by AllGoNoShow_ 
> * 
> 
> Nice, what you have planned to put in there?*



Looking at Angels, Tetras, Loaches, maybe some African Cichlids..

----------


## ZorroAMG

To replace my 100gb 7200rpm MacBookPro HDD

----------


## EK 2.0

Yeah...new kicks...

----------


## DJ Lazy

^^ Are those for your sister?  :ROFL!:

----------


## ZorroAMG

:ROFL!:   :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:  

OMFG, there's appreciation and addiction to cool shoes....

Then there's THOSE shoes Arif.

Wow. I think I'm gonna start calling you Ariel.

----------


## syeve

> _Originally posted by DJ Lazy_ 
> * 
> 
> Looking at Angels, Tetras, Loaches, maybe some African Cichlids..*



I wouldn't put any cichlids with your angels personally.

----------


## analbumcover

> _Originally posted by EK 2.0_ 
> *Yeah...new kicks...
> 
> *



haha my mom got me those for christmas

these are my favourite AF1's to date, I have yet to wear them though

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by EK 2.0_ 
> *Yeah...new kicks... 
> 
> *



Man, this thread wouldn't be half as entertaining if it weren't for you and Jordan's shoes.  :ROFL!:

----------


## badseed

Burton Custom 151 from a Surf/skate/board shop on Melrose Ave LA, Cali for a smokin $360 tax in !!!!!!!!!!

Sticker is $650 here, fcukin retartded!

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by syeve_ 
> * 
> 
> I wouldn't put any cichlids with your angels personally.*



I'm not.. I ended up getting 4 Black Angels and 1 Silver Molly.

----------


## ThisPersian

NOS energy drink..
does that count?

----------


## EK 2.0

> _Originally posted by DJ Lazy_ 
> *
> ^^ Are those for your sister? *




FAWK YOU!!!!....hahaha...






> _Originally posted by ZorroAMG_ 
> *
>     
> 
> OMFG, there's appreciation and addiction to cool shoes....
> 
> Then there's THOSE shoes Arif.
> 
> Wow. I think I'm gonna start calling you Ariel.*




What the??...sorry they ain't no Prada's or Gucci's Muti-Grain... :Big Grin:

----------


## ekguy

> _Originally posted by syeve_ 
> * 
> 
> I wouldn't put any cichlids with your angels personally.*



I've done it. As long as you get really young Cichlids who have not reached a size that is in any way as big as the angels they will be fine. The Cichlids will still be aggressive but as long as the other fish are bigger and grow at the same rate it will be fine for a pretty long time. I had them in the same tank for at least 7 months until I had to give em to a fellow fish enthusiast since I definitely could not bring em on the trip to Calgary from Calgary...

My last purchase to add to this thread was a pack of cigarettes which was my first in 6 months I am quite disappointed with my last purchase....Can't all be good things people buy on here haha

----------


## NickGT

Diecast 1:18 2007 Shelby GT Mustang

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Ekliptix

Z06  :Smilie:

----------


## NickGT

> _Originally posted by Ekliptix_ 
> *Z06 
> 
> *



 :Shock:  Congrats!

----------


## Ekliptix

Thanks, it's really fun.
LT headers w/ cats, x pipe, stock titanium exhaust, CAI, short shifter, lowered.  :Smilie: 
I'll get better pics later.

----------


## Cooked Rice

KAAZ 2-Way LSD for my S13.


mmm pressure rings and clutch discs

----------


## schmooot

future shop has these bad boys on sale for 34.95 right now.

Can't go wrong on a decent 12" sub for that price

----------


## codetrap

You'd be surprised in how much research is required to pick a good one...

http://www.medela.ca/CDN/en/breastfeeding/products/pop_swf_harmony.php

&

----------


## EK 2.0

> _Originally posted by Ekliptix_ 
> *
> Z06 
> *




Man I am so jealous.

----------


## A790

> _Originally posted by Ekliptix_ 
> *Z06 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Hooooooooooooooot.

Jealous = me.

----------


## Ekliptix

> _Originally posted by EK 2.0_ 
> * 
> Man I am so jealous.*






> _Originally posted by A790_ 
> * 
> Hooooooooooooooot.
> Jealous = me.*



It is so fun to drive, I can't believe it still. Definitely faster then my mustang, and it doesn't handle like a couch.
Averaged 26.8mpg (8.8L/100km) from Lethbridge to Calgary at 130km/h, haha.

I'm looking forward to seeing what I can drive it to at the track. The traction it pretty amazing (295/275).

Now, what about license plate names?
ZOSICK
ZOWNED
LOLS6
RED Z

----------


## gpomp

LOLS6  :thumbs up:  

running it at the track?

----------


## Ekliptix

Hell yes. It's not tuned yet though, so I'll have that done first. I'm guessing 380whp on a dynojet and maybe 350 on a MD.
If I can't get into the 12's with it on street tires, I should just stop driving.  :crazy nut:  

I think that with a mild cam and some rear tires, it can see 11's in Calgary, na.

None of this matters until I get some real #'s.  :thumbs up:

----------


## Lex350

a set of new shoes for my car





http://www.tiretrends.com/tire_info.php3?detailID=5227

----------


## rmk

Cannondale Prophet 3

----------


## A790

GPS for the car. It's amazing!

----------


## Lt247

POcketbike!

http://forums.beyond.ca/st/180695/fs...gsx-r-replica/

----------


## Cooked Rice

350mm dish perforated leather



i love orange. no really.

----------


## BlackArcher101

Some rain gear for watching the Rally tomorrow.

----------


## Destinova403

1 Tenzo R RS-5 to replace my broken one...  :Frown:

----------


## DJ Lazy

Oh man.. where to start.. 

54G Aquarium (yes, a 2nd one) 36x18x18
Hagen 36" T5HO Ligthing
Jager 250W Heater
30lbs - Aragonite Sand
20lbs - CaribSea Live Sand
50lbs - Instant Ocean Aquarium Salt
2x Koralia 3 Powerheads

And this is the result of about $700.....


That's about it for now.. in about a week or so I get to spend almost $300 on live rocks.  :crazy nut:

----------


## EK 2.0

Blue Wheels, thanks to Tirebob @ Urban Expressions....

CF Hatch thanks to STRD (with install props going to Phuqu @ Screamin')

 


and then you know I cant have a purchase post without some kicks...


P Rod Clearwater's...

----------


## Herb

2008 VW MKV Rabbit, 5 Door, 5 Speed 
No more freakin cavalier

----------


## RacerGirl

got them at Holt while in Calgary this weekend.

----------


## KaOsTiK

my racing seat + g25  :Big Grin:

----------


## syeve

^^THAT is awesome.  :thumbs up:

----------


## ryanallan

> _Originally posted by RacerGirl_ 
> *got them at Holt while in Calgary this weekend.*



 how much did these babies run you ?

----------


## ekguy

well I just got some new Adidas kicks and it was about time. Took me 3 months to find a pair at Chinook that I liked...I'll post pics tomorrow. I need a good place online to find shoes cuz selection in a mall the size of Chinook is still pretty limited...The stores carry the same ones other than a couple different pairs at each store...Stupid as hell if you like nice kicks which I do.

~edit~ is there actually a local place to buy nice Adidas shoes versus online. My lack of credit card will make it a bit annoying online but i know I can get a Mastercard gift card but still. Any local stores sell the rarer Adidas that are released?

----------


## ekguy

I also had to add I vote Ekliptix and Cooked Rice for both having very pimp last purchases. A Corvette and bunch of mods pimp. And Cooked Rice for buying worthwhile mods not stupid shit. Function over form good going guys. Awesome  :thumbs up:

----------


## TACO.VIDAL

Whats the local place?




> _Originally posted by ekguy_ 
> *well I just got some new Adidas kicks and it was about time. Took me 3 months to find a pair at Chinook that I liked...I'll post pics tomorrow. I need a good place online to find shoes cuz selection in a mall the size of Chinook is still pretty limited...The stores carry the same ones other than a couple different pairs at each store...Stupid as hell if you like nice kicks which I do.
> 
> ~edit~ is there actually a local place to buy nice Adidas shoes versus online. My lack of credit card will make it a bit annoying online but i know I can get a Mastercard gift card but still. Any local stores sell the rarer Adidas that are released?*

----------


## BlackArcher101

Car:

----------


## chongkee_

> _Originally posted by KaOsTiK_ 
> *my racing seat + g25 
> 
> *



what system is that for?

----------


## DJ Lazy

$125 for Live Rocks... 16lbs... i need another 40lbs at about $7/lbs... 

ROCKS!!! I must be nutz.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Them rocks are all the way live, yo!  :Big Grin:  I'm going to grab some Septo-Bac tonight to get my tank going, I've seen no change for 5 days and it's pissing me off, so I'm going to kick-start it.

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> *Them rocks are all the way live, yo!  I'm going to grab some Septo-Bac tonight to get my tank going, I've seen no change for 5 days and it's pissing me off, so I'm going to kick-start it.*



If I have tomorrow off. I might go buy a dead shrimp and toss it in my tank to cycle it...

----------


## AllGoNoShow

I use dead and live to cycle, if need accelartion I use the biobacteria stuff and monitor, but only in fresh, my salt took forever to cycle.

----------


## trikypenguin

sirius sat radio, the Sportster 5

----------


## CivicDXR

I can't compete with the shoe ballers on here. Mine new ones are not as crazy and rare as some of the kicks I've seen on here, but I only tend to buy shoes when they call out to me from a display... these ones yelled at me as I walked by, so I bought them (got them for cheap too):

----------


## EK 2.0

> _Originally posted by CivicDXR_ 
> *
> I can't compete with the shoe ballers on here. Mine new ones are not as crazy and rare as some of the kicks I've seen on here, but I only tend to buy shoes when they call out to me from a display... these ones yelled at me as I walked by, so I bought them (got them for cheap too):*




I have to say those look uber comfy though...

----------


## JordanEG6

» Click image for larger version
Air Jordan Countdown Pack 6/17 (package 4 of 11)
- Air Jordan VI (Carmine/White-Black)
- Air Jordan XVII (Black/Black-Silver Metallic)




> _Originally posted by CivicDXR_ 
> *I can't compete with the shoe ballers on here. Mine new ones are not as crazy and rare as some of the kicks I've seen on here, but I only tend to buy shoes when they call out to me from a display... these ones yelled at me as I walked by, so I bought them (got them for cheap too):
> *



You can't go wrong with a set of those AM Plus'. Lovin' the colorway too.

----------


## S13_Ryan

haha New Whip.

----------


## teg_boya

i just bought a new pack of ultra thin trojans. i hope they hold up

----------


## DJ Lazy

Another $130 for 17lbs of Live Rock. (Batch 2 of 3)

----------


## teg_boya

live rock. oxymoron much?

----------


## Ajay

> _Originally posted by teg_boya_ 
> *live rock. oxymoron much?*



They were alive at one point.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Live_rock

----------


## Ekliptix

> _Originally posted by teg_boya_ 
> *i just bought a new pack of ultra thin trojans. i hope they hold up*



They do, but they only seem to make them in one size. I could only get it 1/2 on  :thumbsdown: 

just ordered some HID's for the car. The stock lights really suck bad.

----------


## gpomp

> _Originally posted by Ekliptix_ 
> * just ordered some HID's for the car. The stock lights really suck bad.
> *



 and how will those ricer bulbs help?

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by teg_boya_ 
> *i just bought a new pack of ultra thin trojans. i hope they hold up*



I once broke two in a week, scary stuff. Never used them again.

----------


## Ekliptix

> _Originally posted by gpomp_ 
> * and how will those ricer bulbs help?*



Stock(very shitty):


8000k HID bulbs (mine will be 6000k, so not as blue:

----------


## dj_rice

> _Originally posted by Ekliptix_ 
> * 
> Stock(very shitty):
> 
> 
> 8000k HID bulbs (mine will be 6000k, so not as blue:
> *




Wow look at your light output pattern or whatever u call it.... :thumbsdown:  its everywhere....



Just bought it an hour ago



To go along with what I purchased 2 days ago

----------


## Ekliptix

> _Originally posted by dj_rice_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> Wow look at your light output pattern or whatever u call it.... its everywhere....*



I know, it's because the headlight lens material is not clear like on newer cars. The stock lights are just too dim and actually dangerous I find, so these will help in the brightness dept, although they certainly won't have a nice cut-off like cars with newer clear lenses.

----------


## dj_rice

> _Originally posted by Ekliptix_ 
> *
> I know, it's because the headlight lens material is not clear like on newer cars. The stock lights are just too dim and actually dangerous I find, so these will help in the brightness dept, although they certainly won't have a nice cut-off like cars with newer clear lenses.*




Cool cool, its your car so...



Is it possible to swap those new Corvette flush non-popup headlights on the Z06?That would be sweet

----------


## Dj_Stylz



----------


## Moonracer



----------


## Street_Soldier

> _Originally posted by DJ Lazy_ 
> *Another $130 for 17lbs of Live Rock. (Batch 2 of 3)
> 
> *



don't lean your rocks against the glass, makes it hard to clean. and you should get a sump.

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by Street_Soldier_ 
> * 
> 
> don't lean your rocks against the glass, makes it hard to clean. and you should get a sump.*



The rock will go where I want.. and a sump is already in the works.

But thanks anyways

----------


## Destinova403

i just ordered and got fitted for a Hugo Boss suit at harry rosen (love the huge sale)

pics when it comes in  :Smilie:

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Not exactly brand new, but DJ Lazy talked me into getting a 55G tank, mine's freshwater and currently undergoing a fishless cycle. Some plants and slate decor still need to go in as well. Built the stand myself, I hate paying money for things I can DIY, haha!

----------


## gpomp

> _Originally posted by Ekliptix_ 
> *
> I know, it's because the headlight lens material is not clear like on newer cars. The stock lights are just too dim and actually dangerous I find, so these will help in the brightness dept, although they certainly won't have a nice cut-off like cars with newer clear lenses.*



 that's a ricer excuse if i ever heard one.

----------


## ekguy

Booked and paid for a lake side tent site in Osoyoos for first week of August...no pics though since it's in August but it's been paid on the VISA so it counts as a purchase.

----------


## AllGoNoShow

> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> *
> 
> Not exactly brand new, but DJ Lazy talked me into getting a 55G tank, mine's freshwater and currently undergoing a fishless cycle. Some plants and slate decor still need to go in as well. Built the stand myself, I hate paying money for things I can DIY, haha!*



Nice look, what are you using for substrate?

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Thanks, I'm using white quartz sand, I needed something fine for the eel that's going into the tank to dig in. The tank looks a lot more natural now, I just finished my initial planting this evening.

----------


## cycosis

Fucking thing is epic.

----------


## Destinova403

got one of these cept in blue... it makes my SLVR look HUGE i love how tiny it is.

----------


## D'z Nutz

> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> *Built the stand myself, I hate paying money for things I can DIY, haha!*



Holy shit, nice build job!

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by D'z Nutz_ 
> * 
> 
> Holy shit, nice build job!*



Thanks! I think it turned out OK for the first real piece of furniture I've ever built, haha. I don't get to use my power tools often enough anyway.  :Big Grin:

----------


## hampstor

Well L96 (Tan) Airsoft Rifle:



Approx. Velocity: 460-480FPS (0.2 Gram BB's)- Verified

 :Pimpin':

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> _Originally posted by D'z Nutz_ 
> * 
> 
> Holy shit, nice build job!*



 :Werd!:   :I'd Hit it!:   :I'd Hit it!:

----------


## fanblade

Washer and Dryer  :thumbs up:

----------


## dino_martini

Rob Dyrdek DC White/Armor shoes. Fuck they are so sweet.

----------


## dj_rice

> _Originally posted by hampstor_ 
> *Well L96 (Tan) Airsoft Rifle:
> 
> 
> 
> Approx. Velocity: 460-480FPS (0.2 Gram BB's)- Verified
> 
> *





Theres no way your Nammer....

----------


## francisc006

GPS, Tim Hortons coffe and a 12 pack of Bhrama and 24 pack of Corona

----------


## iceburns288



----------


## DJ Lazy

Lots of wood:


Aquarium plumbing parts:


75G Reef Ready Tank:


That I modified:

----------


## AllGoNoShow

Another one? Nice  :Big Grin:

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by AllGoNoShow_ 
> *Another one? Nice *



the other tank is actually getting moved to his tank, and then the other will become the sump tank for this new 75G one.. i hope that made sense.. lol  :crazy nut:

----------


## iceburns288

But what I'm most excited about is these two: :Drool:

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by DJ Lazy_ 
> *Lots of wood:*



Hay, that eez a nice stand you got thurr.  :Big Grin:  

So, did the plumbing holes line up OK without drilling out the stand?

----------


## Destinova403



----------


## CivicDXR

As per a tip from Megavolt, I bought a Sigma 55-200mm F4-5.6 DC lens yesterday at London Drugs, it was on sale for $99. For the price and my skill level (shitty), it should do me ok.
http://www.sigmaphoto.com/lenses/len...88&navigator=6 
 

Also grabbed this EeePC 900 Linux (black) last week.
http://eeepc.asus.com/global/900.htm

----------


## Impreza

Where did you get the loc-line? locally?




> _Originally posted by DJ Lazy_ 
> *Lots of wood:
> 
> 
> Aquarium plumbing parts:
> 
> 
> 75G Reef Ready Tank:
> 
> ...

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> * 
> 
> Hay, that eez a nice stand you got thurr.  
> 
> So, did the plumbing holes line up OK without drilling out the stand?*



I will find out today hopefully.  :Wink: 




> _Originally posted by Impreza_ 
> *Where did you get the loc-line? locally?
> 
> *



The Y-style one came with the tank, but the straight one I got locally at Red Coral Aquariums, they had some Y couplers, extenders, etc. (its near Northland Mall).

----------


## kongaj

Finally!

Sony MDR-V6 Headphones
2x Pioneer CDJ-400's
Vestax VMC-002XL Mixer

Cant wait for them to arrive!

----------


## gpomp

new tires.

----------


## mboldt

200 feet of extension cords!

----------


## jdmSiR

$55 gas, 25pack exporta golds and a 710ml bottle of sprite

----------


## jdm_jspec

newwww suspension and rimmss

----------


## eb0i

> _Originally posted by CivicDXR_ 
> *
> Also grabbed this EeePC 900 Linux (black) last week.
> http://eeepc.asus.com/global/900.htm 
> *



How are you liking the Eee PC? I am very interested in getting one of these (so I don't have to lug a huge laptop around for school). And they are just so damn cheap too!

----------


## teg_boya

> _Originally posted by jdmSiR_ 
> *$55 gas, 25pack exporta golds and a 710ml bottle of sprite*



good life supplies

----------


## Seanith

2008 Honda Accord V6 6MT Coupe  :Big Grin:

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by kongaj_ 
> *Finally!
> 
> Sony MDR-V6 Headphones
> 2x Pioneer CDJ-400's
> Vestax VMC-002XL Mixer
> 
> Cant wait for them to arrive!
> 
> *



Post a review when you get the 400's!!  :thumbs up:

----------


## treg50

Hard Taco Supremes

----------


## pf0sh0



----------


## eb0i

> _Originally posted by Seanith_ 
> *2008 Honda Accord V6 6MT Coupe *



Nice  :thumbs up:

----------


## treg50

> _Originally posted by Seanith_ 
> *2008 Honda Accord V6 6MT Coupe *



Worthless without pics!!!  :Wink:  Sorry I just like those cars. Let's see a pic, did you get the HFP kit?!

----------


## Seanith

> _Originally posted by treg50_ 
> * 
> Worthless without pics!!!  Sorry I just like those cars. Let's see a pic, did you get the HFP kit?!*



I think i'm going to get the HFP kit before the summer is done. I got the OEM Aero kit though. I'm loving it. 

Haha since you guys asked, here's a couple of pictures. 

http://s278.photobucket.com/albums/k...Blue%20Menace/

----------


## samo147

SD3??
i see your car every day
nice ride man

----------


## JordanEG6

» Click image for larger version

Air Jordan Collezione 7/16
- Air Jordan XVI (black/black-red)
- Air Jordan VII (white/red-multi)

2 pairs of Air Jordan Force 5 (white/red-black)

----------


## avishal26

:thumbs up:

----------


## carzcraz

S2000: AP2 front bumper, AP2 red/black door panels, J's tow hook, dead pedal lol, swapped for OEM red seats

----------


## DJ Lazy

Euro-Reef RS100 Protien Skimmer:



OceanRunner 6500 Return Pump:

----------


## Shogged

brake job and timing belt!

----------


## Seanith

> _Originally posted by samo147_ 
> *SD3??
> i see your car every day
> nice ride man*



Yeah haha I work at SD3. Are you with Fluor?

----------


## djayz

New Computer  :Big Grin:  






Mmmmmhmm thats right 7" touch screen LCD on the case  :Pimpin':

----------


## JordanEG6

> _Originally posted by djayz_ 
> *New Computer  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmmmhmm thats right 7&quot; touch screen LCD on the case *



pimp...what is that screen for?

----------


## EK 2.0

> _Originally posted by JordanEG6_ 
> *
> pimp...what is that screen for?*





it's a touch screen it has to be for interactive pr0n...



My latest arrival...

Air Force One - Air Max 90 Edition Colourway...

----------


## djayz

> _Originally posted by JordanEG6_ 
> * 
> 
> pimp...what is that screen for?*



can use it as a second monitor or it has its own software to control the computer. Can scroll through media stuff or access news, weather, tv etc.




> _Originally posted by EK 2.0_ 
> * 
> 
> it's a touch screen it has to be for interactive pr0n...
> 
> *



correct....even morphs  :Pooosie:

----------


## asp integra

just picked up a new gti



not the kind of gti you are probably thinking of, but i am amped to get out on this thing! sea doo gti se 155 horse, should make for some good days on the water!!!!!

----------


## Ekliptix

My 1st vanity license plate. 




better whore a few more pics.

----------


## EK 2.0

But G, I don't think your car even "cuts the mustard"...

----------


## KuruptEX

> _Originally posted by Ekliptix_ 
> *My 1st vanity license plate. 
> 
> *



nice loving the double meaning

----------


## supra_11

Pizza 73 
Koyo timing belt tensioner,
KYB GR2 struts,
H&R coilovers w/ Skunk2 springs
Megan Racing control arms

Before:



After:

----------


## DJ Lazy

Pizza73...  :Drool:

----------


## Aleks

One of these. Bone stock 1 owner  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dj_Stylz

Congrats man! :thumbs up:

----------


## GenerationX

Just a regular pair of Air Force One's. 
Nothing special.

----------


## 510-Trevor

I just picked up a new project:  :Clap: 

1971 Datsun 510 2 door roller. No drivetrain. Exterior is stripped to bear metal. 99% rust free.
So far plans are to keep it old school including a vintage style blow thru turbo L18.  :Smilie:

----------


## bigbadboss101

Pick up this a couple weeks ago. 2001.5 Audi S4. Stock except for front bumper/grill, and some Euro spec headlights. If I keep it I might chip and change the exhaust.



I have a 03 TL-S now and thinking I can't/shouldn't keep both cars. Have to decide which to sell. One is classy, very reliable, roomy, comfortable, easy to drive, quick and mint. The other is more sporty, mod friendly, AWD and faster.

----------


## ClearBluewater

WHO BUYS MUSIC? LOL

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by ClearBluewater_ 
> *WHO BUYS MUSIC? LOL*



*raises his hand*... I buy every single mp3/cd/record that I spin when I DJ.

My latest purchase.

----------


## Seanith

> _Originally posted by ClearBluewater_ 
> *WHO BUYS MUSIC? LOL*



I do too... I like to try and support the independant artists I listen to. I don't buy a lot, but i'll support my favorite bands.

----------


## ClearBluewater

The only music i really love can be found on beatport and buying something i wont even get a hard copy of... never gonna happen

----------


## eb0i



----------


## eb0i

> _Originally posted by Ekliptix_ 
> *My 1st vanity license plate. 
> 
> 
> *



Awesome :thumbs up:   :Burn Out:

----------


## reno97637

Bought this for wifey but in white.



It's no GTI or an SI but wifey likes it. Opel grill and emblems on order.

----------


## JordanEG6

Here is one of my recent purchases this week:

» Click image for larger version
Nike Hyperdunk - Kobe Bryant Olympic PE "Team USA - 10"
(white/obsidian-red)

I usually don't write anything about the shoe because I don't wear most of them, but after playing in these I highly recommend these for anyone who plays guard/small positions. New 'FlyWire' technology support and Lunar Foam cushioning system (first of it's kind- no Zoom or Encapsulated Air here) makes the shoe super light and comfy at the same time. Also gives more lateral with the usual carbon fibre shank on the midfoot. Best part is the no-break in period, I felt 'in' the shoe through my first wearing today. Feels great. Came a long way from boring, crappy regular Nike Dunks haha. Buy them!

----------


## XylathaneGTR

One of these.



Yeah, it's rad.

----------


## gpomp

^nice, does that thing run away from you?

----------


## delco21

Bought a vacation to Grand Sirenis in mayan riviera for july 19th today

----------


## XylathaneGTR

> _Originally posted by gpomp_ 
> *^nice, does that thing run away from you?*



Yeah, it's the "clocky." It turns on and wheels around the room randomly, wheeling under furniture and shit...forcing you to get up and find it to turn it off.

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by XylathaneGTR_ 
> * 
> forcing you to get up and find it to turn it off.*



 :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:  Awesome!! 


My latest:

1x Black Pygmy Angel fish

1x False Ocellaris Clown fish

1x Sand sifting Star

----------


## carzcraz

S2000 - OEM red center console cover
OEM red floor mats

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by DJ Lazy_ 
> * 
> 
> My latest:
> 
> 1x Black Pygmy Angel fish
> 
> 1x False Ocellaris Clown fish
> 
> ...



I thought you weren't getting any fish until after your trip!  :Big Grin:

----------


## D'z Nutz

> _Originally posted by XylathaneGTR_ 
> * 
> Yeah, it's the &quot;clocky.&quot; It turns on and wheels around the room randomly, wheeling under furniture and shit...forcing you to get up and find it to turn it off.*



Haha, hilarious! My sister found this online the other day:
http://www.urbanoutfitters.com/urban...SULTS&color=10

----------


## XylathaneGTR

> _Originally posted by D'z Nutz_ 
> * 
> 
> Haha, hilarious! My sister found this online the other day:
> http://www.urbanoutfitters.com/urban...S&amp;color=10*



Yeah, i was thinking about getting a similar clock as well...but figured I would probably break it in a sleepy rage after a while.

I'm not a morning person, at all...but I have to get up rather early and since I work for my fathers company and he drives me, i can't really make him late with my laziness either.
I've tried placing my alarm clock on the other side of the room but i just get so so used to it's location that after a while, i can jump up and turn it off and be back in bed in 4 steps and 1.2 seconds, and not even remember it going off.
I've tried using a really loud alarm clock with only similar results.
I've tried placing an alarm clock outside of my room, but i've ended up ignoring it and it's annoyed other people in the house.

hah, the 'clocky' actually works really well for me. It's noisy as shit and beeps in a random pattern, so it's hard to get used to. It will also wheel around for a minute, then stop...sitting under the bed or in the closet, then start moving around again. Since it is moving around, you actually have to get up out of bed and find the source of the sound. Once you thought about it, you usually have to fish that little bastard out from under something to turn it off, and that liiiiiittle bit of thinking you have to do to find it is enough to shake the sleepyness off.
I'm really happy with the purchase.

----------


## jdmSiR

7-11 has a decent deal that robs a bit of your soul.
Buy 2 of any monster line drinks or inked line drinks, and you will get one for free..

----------


## JordanEG6

> _Originally posted by XylathaneGTR_ 
> *One of these.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's rad.*



is it just a clock that moves?

----------


## A790

> _Originally posted by Aleks_ 
> *One of these. Bone stock 1 owner  
> 
> 
> 
> *



Back to your roots eh?

Nice purchase  :Smilie:

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> * 
> 
> I thought you weren't getting any fish until after your trip! *



Shhh....  :Wink:  haha! I couldn't resist when I went into the shop yesterday.

----------


## beyondpinoy

> _Originally posted by JordanEG6_ 
> *Here is one of my recent purchases this week:
> 
> » Click image for larger version
> Nike Hyperdunk - Kobe Bryant Olympic PE &quot;Team USA - 10&quot;
> (white/obsidian-red)
> 
> I usually don't write anything about the shoe because I don't wear most of them, but after playing in these I highly recommend these for anyone who plays guard/small positions. New 'FlyWire' technology support and Lunar Foam cushioning system (first of it's kind- no Zoom or Encapsulated Air here) makes the shoe super light and comfy at the same time. Also gives more lateral with the usual carbon fibre shank on the midfoot. Best part is the no-break in period, I felt 'in' the shoe through my first wearing today. Feels great. Came a long way from boring, crappy regular Nike Dunks haha. Buy them!*



yo i got these shoes, and the gold white ones last week! i love them!

----------


## jswankster

I bought a Projector ..... woot for 120" screen

----------


## djayz

Wii remote for the computer  :Clap: 
 




> _Originally posted by jswankster_ 
> *I bought a Projector ..... woot for 120&quot; screen*



Post some pics and the whopper screen  :Pimpin':

----------


## A790

+ K and N intake for the Saab
+ H&R lowering springs for the Saab.
+ *Mass Effect* for the PC. Best fucking RPG ever (aside from FF7).

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Jamie Oliver / T-Fal Professional series cookware

----------


## BlackArcher101

Nice set of pots... Have the exact same set. I only wish the smallest one was a little heavier weighted on the base. Mine is handle heavy and it will tip with nothing in it.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> *Jamie Oliver / T-Fal Professional series cookware
> 
> *



RFD.  :thumbs up:

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by The_Rural_Juror_ 
> * 
> 
> RFD. *



 :Werd!:  RFD rocks, got the last unopened set from the downtown location. Only the demo set left, still a great deal.

----------


## Vagabond142

Recent purchases:

eVGA GTX 280 video card, and to celebrated that whopper of a purchase, FOUR new games:

-Crysis (when you buy an enthusiast level video card, you have to buy an enthusiast level game, and my god, does it look pretty)
-Bioshock (never really got around to it until recently, very glad I picked it up)
-Call of Duty 4 (great game)

And the biggie:
-Mass Effect

My... GOD... this game has to be one of the most in depth, fun, and challenging (I'm playing on hard with no targetting assist) RPG's I've ever played. Yes. EVER. I've played FF7 and FF-X. I've played Xenogears. I've played the entire Xenosaga series. And Mass Effect blows them all away.

And to think... it's the first game of three  :Burn Out:

----------


## A790

> _Originally posted by Vagabond142_ 
> *Recent purchases:
> 
> eVGA GTX 280 video card, and to celebrated that whopper of a purchase, FOUR new games:
> 
> -Crysis (when you buy an enthusiast level video card, you have to buy an enthusiast level game, and my god, does it look pretty)
> -Bioshock (never really got around to it until recently, very glad I picked it up)
> -Call of Duty 4 (great game)
> 
> ...



There's more Mass Effect coming?

Thank god. I'm replaying the game a second time right now. First time I went as a Male soldier, now I'm playing a Female infiltrator. The first run I got 85% paragon, so now I'm going for renegade AND I'm going to complete the side-quests.

Effing love this game :P

----------


## Vagabond142

> _Originally posted by A790_ 
> * 
> There's more Mass Effect coming?
> 
> Thank god. I'm replaying the game a second time right now. First time I went as a Male soldier, now I'm playing a Female infiltrator. The first run I got 85% paragon, so now I'm going for renegade AND I'm going to complete the side-quests.
> 
> Effing love this game :P*



From: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mass_effect#Sequels




> Mass Effect was originally conceived as a trilogy, but EA has confirmed that Mass Effect "will be a franchise for [EA] for a very long time" indicating that the franchise may extend beyond the planned trilogy.[87] The next title in the series, tentatively titled Mass Effect 2, plans to use much of the same game mechanics as the first title in the series.



I played first time through as a female soldier (to be honest, I wanted to do the lesbian relationship angle to see how well BioWare did it (as I have heard from X360 users it brings up some really funny and fun dialogue options). I was suitably impressed. This time through I'm playing a Male Biotic, cuz I love being able to toss things around with my mind XD. Plus, I am going to play through on my original again on a hard difficulty level so as to be a total bitch this time through, ie 100% renegade, and do some different story choices (who lives, who dies, etc)

My first time through record is: 100% paragon, 10% renegade, 6 million credits.

----------


## Unknown303

> _Originally posted by JordanEG6_ 
> * 
> 
> is it just a clock that moves?*



Its a clock that rolls away from you when the alarm goes off. haha I wanted to order one of those but thought it would be to tragic in the morning if i couldn't catch it.

----------


## Unknown303

Revo 3.3

----------


## jonnycat



----------


## Ajay

1998 Honda Civic DX hatch back.

Probably going to sell it soon anyway.


Anyone interested shoot me a PM!

----------


## kaishen

bought a dvd player and a skype dect phone

----------


## jdmSiR

birthday card

----------


## reno97637

We just purchased a 2004 Porsche Cayenne S. The Aura now sits outside of the garage.

----------


## Jlude

a 58.00 tank of gas... and it wasn't even completely empty... fack

----------


## bigbadboss101

Probably closer to $90 a tank.

----------


## PINOY-X

pack of gum and bottle of water

----------


## Disoblige



----------


## viff3r



----------


## Jlude

Eagle One Tire Shine

----------


## Brutucus

Seeing these on the latest purchase, made me buy them.

----------


## S13_Ryan

and dropped my bodykit off for paint :Pimpin':   :Pimpin':

----------


## iceburns288

Adidas German national training pants a few days ago, followed by about 12L of Sprite in the past 10 days :crazy nut:  and then a traditional Estonian honeybeer that I really didn't like at all.

----------


## S13_Ryan

whoops forgot to also add. 



f: 17x7.5 +32mm
r: 17x8 +38mm



thanks to Deus_Ex_Machina on here :thumbs up:

----------


## 95EagleAWD

AP1 S2K.

----------


## viperous

Macbook

----------


## beyondpinoy

70 gallon fresh water fish tank



 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by beyondpinoy_ 
> *70 gallon fresh water fish tank
> 
> 
> 
>    *



Nice looking tank, do the electric yellows play nice with the other fish, especially with the long nippable feelers on the gourami?

----------


## analbumcover

> _Originally posted by 95EagleAWD_ 
> *AP1 S2K.*



and how is that more practical than the nsx?

 :ROFL!:

----------


## A790

1999 Kawasaki Ninja 500R.

----------


## MoDo27

my latest

----------


## analbumcover

> _Originally posted by MoDo27_ 
> *
> 
> my latest*



flash on iphone??? how

----------


## 95EagleAWD

> _Originally posted by analbumcover_ 
> * 
> 
> and how is that more practical than the nsx?
> 
> *



It isn't. But it's cheaper and has no roof!  :Big Grin:

----------


## JordanEG6

» Click image for larger version
Nike Dunk High Pro SB "Marge Simpson" (Asia Exclusive) (zest/blue/radiant green)

» Click image for larger version 
Nike Air Max 90 Premium "Chicago Edition" (midnight navy/vivid blue-crt blue)

----------


## becks101

tim hortons!!!

----------


## ekguy

Finally have something I can post thats worth showing or posting haha. 

Bought this at like 1 am at Walmart always wanted one since it came out. 




to play and use on this:

----------


## analbumcover

» Click image for larger version

» Click image for larger version

» Click image for larger version

» Click image for larger version

» Click image for larger version

» Click image for larger version

----------


## syeve

^^aaaaaaaawesooooooooome

----------


## ZorroAMG

Anal....you suck!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Impreza

I want that setup!!

----------


## analbumcover

> _Originally posted by ZorroAMG_ 
> *Anal....you suck! *



no thir im

----------


## analbumcover

> _Originally posted by Impreza_ 
> *I want that setup!!*



All Together should be about about $700 all said and done

(ps3/game not included)

http://smoketronics.com/p92/Playseat...k-Racing-Seat-(Canada-Only)/product_info.html

Shipping will be about $75 (coming from Ontario)

----------


## calgarys_finest

harmon kardon avr645

 

polk audio m20s

 

polk audio m10s

 

mirage center channel not this model but i could find a pic of mine.

----------


## max_boost

Holy F bumcover, that's some serious stuff lol

I got a 1 year pass to:



Working on my fitness. Get ripped in 12 weeks. haha

----------


## Lex350

:Big Grin:

----------


## Ekliptix

^shweet

TPS Cam


hardened pushrods 

Comp cam 918 valve springs

----------


## DJ Lazy

A couple things for another project of mine.

----------


## ekguy

and a Canon digy cam.

And I bought, Sunshine, Gone in 60 Seconds, 30 Days of Night and a Bluetooth DVD remote for my ps3. All movies bought were blueray as well I can't get enough of HD. When II'm back from BC I'm going to go get a couple cables for my TV, a decent home theater in a box, and the bell hd receiver. Bout time I use my tv for what it was meant to display hahah I've had it for damn near 4 months and it's the first time it displays anything more than 480i.

----------


## Kirbs17



----------


## CivicDXR

-Alpine iDA-X100
-Scosche Single DIN Dash Kit
-PAC SWI-JACK Steering Wheel Control Adapter

NO MORE CDs!  :Big Grin:

----------


## EK 2.0

Rich, that steering wheel adapter...it just lets you tap into the factory controls??

----------


## CivicDXR

^yup, so I can use my factory steering wheel controls on the Alpine...

----------


## iceburns288

Gave the Zune a shot because I got sick of iTunes shitting its pants all the time. I like it a lot so far.

----------


## LongCity



----------


## Foreign2

Addicted to Louis V! My second Louis purchase, more to come!
Sorry for link, not sure how to upload picture  :dunno:

----------


## analbumcover

> _Originally posted by Foreign2_ 
> *Addicted to Louis V! My second Louis purchase, more to come!
> Sorry for link, not sure how to upload picture *



Evidence? BALLERRRRRRRR!!

----------


## Foreign2

You know it  :Wink:  How the F do I upload the picture DONO?

----------


## analbumcover

> _Originally posted by Foreign2_ 
> *You know it  How the F do I upload the picture DONO?*



www.imageshack.us

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Tezzating

Two cartons of beer, Gillette razors and NGK Iridium plugs

----------


## Canmorite

First new pair of shoes in a year. Hopefully I don't get hooked on new shoes like some people in this thread  :ROFL!:

----------


## stevieo

4 energie tshirts
1 pair of chucks
2 pairs of swim trunks
and the champion purchase of a small ice cap from timmies and a bagel

----------


## Kamen

16gb white iphone

----------


## Diesel2005

> _Originally posted by Canmorite_ 
> *
> 
> First new pair of shoes in a year. Hopefully I don't get hooked on new shoes like some people in this thread *



nice shoes

where you get them?

----------


## A790

8GB iPhone

----------


## G

and

----------


## Dehvee

There goes my life.

----------


## CivicDXR

AFE Stage 2 Intake

http://www.afeproducts.com/gendesc.php?partno=75-81162 

Got it for cheap at Mopac, should be here tomorrow.

 :Big Grin:

----------


## civicrider

rc chopper


new ride for the girl


my new board

----------


## takkyu

My two latest purchases:

Pioneer DEH-P5000UB Headunit
 

Infinity REF1220SE Single 12" (300mm) Preloaded Enclosure with Slipstream Port

----------


## wesseam

I bought my first pair of Jordan's

----------


## Canmorite

> _Originally posted by Diesel2005_ 
> * 
> 
> nice shoes
> 
> where you get them?*



Quiksilver store in Chinook. I tried to find them online but they are sold out in the size I want on all the sites I tried.




> _Originally posted by G_ 
> *
> 
> *



Bought the same one for my Dad's b-day. Such a wicked BBQ.

----------


## aypi

> _Originally posted by wesseam_ 
> *I bought my first pair of Jordan's
> 
> *



nice jordan 1 fathers day pack.

i got the black colorway last june and they're nice.

----------


## 03ozwhip

no pics, but i just bought myself an autoloc shaved door kit for my Monte. ill post pics when i start putting it in.

----------


## EK 2.0

> _Originally posted by Canmorite_ 
> *
> Hopefully I don't get hooked on new shoes like some people in this thread *




EVERYONE hopes for that....but the bug WILL bite haha...

----------


## mac_82



----------


## EK 2.0

My Latest, thanks to Kurt Hurt of Damage Ink...

----------


## Canmorite

What does it represent?

----------


## EK 2.0

> _Originally posted by Canmorite_ 
> *
> What does it represent?*




That date in the Tattoo is the day that I saw Jay-Z in L.A. during his "Heart of the City" Tour. Hence Jigga's hands, and the heart in the middle of them. 

Now as big a Jay-Z fan as I am...to me it more commemorates not the show per say, but just everything about the show, about my life during that time. There is a really long story to go with the events around the night of the concert...but yeah...

----------


## takkyu

Infinity 311A
 

It's all coming together now.. can't wait to hear it all hooked up, but first my car has to go in to the shop.

----------


## Spoons

Well I decided to give my buddy a chance and cut my hair... turned out horrible. My toque is going to be on for at least a week... and next week is frosh week, I guess I am not picking up  :Frown: 

Anyways to cheer me up I picked up these


Some Grey Nurse's

I picked these up probably a few weeks earlier, but too lazy to post them up.


P-Rod Clearwater's

----------


## LongCity

Yeah boy!

----------


## analbumcover

> _Originally posted by LongCity_ 
> *
> 
> Yeah boy!*



shit the ultimate Air Jordans! nice pick up

----------


## CivicDXR

Jordan Team Elite for me (although mine is orange instead of yellow, and the white and orange on the sole is switched around on mine):
 


Asus Eee Box B202 for my mom:
http://ca.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=...89&modelmenu=1

----------


## Inzane

Been trying to resist the guitar gear obsession urge, but broke down and bought a couple effects pedals recently. Both used. The DS-1 is an old made-in-japan version, that I lucked out and scored locally. 



(the pics are just random ones I found on the net, not my actual pedals obviously)

----------


## Seanith

^ sweet mang. I'll need a new amp (and to get good lol) before I can get a pedal setup.

----------


## DJ Lazy

i've never seen so many shoes on one single page in this thread...  :ROFL!:  

it's fawkin footlocker in here!

----------


## Tezzating

:Pimpin':

----------


## narou



----------


## JordanEG6

In honor of the USA winning gold...finally...haha.

» Click image for larger version
Nike Hyperdunk "United We Rise"

» Click image for larger version
Air Jordan Olympia "United We Rise"

» Click image for larger version
Nike Hyperdunk Supreme "Kobe Bryant USA PE" AKA Mamba Snake Hyperdunk

» Click image for larger version
Air Jordan Olympia Supreme "Carmelo Anthony USA PE"

----------


## EK 2.0

Man Jordan, the AF market has no kicks that have jumped out at me in ages...

I am jealous of the Jordan Line dropping all of these kicks...

----------


## Canmorite

Tuition, books and car insurance  :Frown: 

And a new coat. Wasn't sure on the color at first, but it is awesome.

Why the fuck won't it show up as an image? Tried IMG and BIMG tags...

http://img352.imageshack.us/my.php?i...cyellowpg9.png

----------


## JordanEG6

I usually don't buy from IKEA, but for $65 bucks, you can't go wrong!
» Click image for larger version 
IKEA Expedit display shelf unit





> _Originally posted by EK 2.0_ 
> *Man Jordan, the AF market has no kicks that have jumped out at me in ages...
> 
> I am jealous of the Jordan Line dropping all of these kicks...*



Personally, as a Jordan fan, Jordan Brand has been sucking ALOT this past year or so (hence alot of my Nike purchases) Hahaha. JB has really been slipping with such junk releases. AF1 has been putting out some serious stuff that you don't see in stores.

You should invest in pair of ?uestlove AF1s or DJ Clark Kent 112 AF1s...a little steep in price, but will very well hit the spot when you need your AF1 fix.  :Big Grin:

----------


## EK 2.0

> _Originally posted by JordanEG6_ 
> *
> You should invest in pair of ?uestlove AF1s or DJ Clark Kent 112 AF1s...a little steep in price, but will very well hit the spot when you need your AF1 fix. *





I actually have a pair of the ?uestlove's on order haha...


Gotta rep the Roots... :Big Grin:

----------


## gimp



----------


## 4DoorGTZ

Now I'm shopping for a mount in/outside of the car....

----------


## mo_money2supe

Just a t3 60 trim, 0.60 (compressor), 0.48 (turbine) a/r turbo and kit from Blaast Performance, nothing spectacular. Still waiting for it in the mail though...

----------


## BlackArcher101

Entourage Season 4 dvds

----------


## ekguy

This is my best one yet on this thread....here we go ladies and gents hahahah 

Finally I get to post something nicer than a psfuckin3 hahaha

----------


## ekguy

Jordan thats a nice shoe setup haha. Wow man keep em coming.

----------


## nbaker00



----------


## rmk

> _Originally posted by ekguy_ 
> *This is my best one yet on this thread....here we go ladies and gents hahahah 
> 
> Finally I get to post something nicer than a psfuckin3 hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Great looking car. Congrats

I just picked up a Macbook Pro with the 3 year warranty, airport, HP printer, and the iWork set. Great little computer.

----------


## ekguy

Thanks man I'm impatient as all hell though. I have to wait another week or so before it's on the road. The remus muffler on there is a bit old so might get it replaced by a newer remus muffler. Sounds just right on this engine. Have to get some proper headlights and some new shoes in the spring and maybe update the suspension a bit (new struts at the very least). Then I might call it a day....Might....hahaha.

Norman you are a lucky son of a bitch for getting what I was talking to you about finding me hahaha. Other than it being bright yellow it's amazing looking. Congrats buddy. Hope to see ya around at some cruise somewhere or other so I can finally meet ya.

And how can you post all those pics and not post a pic of the interior. S2K interiors are some of the nicest I've seen so far out of alot of convertibles. So let's see some interior pics hehehe.

----------


## schocker

Nice car norman.  :thumbs up:  
i have always wanted a nice ap2 s2k

i got some various textbooks on chemicals and such and some speakers for my computer.

----------


## nbaker00

> _Originally posted by schocker_ 
> *Nice car norman.  
> i have always wanted a nice ap2 s2k
> 
> i got some various textbooks on chemicals and such and some speakers for my computer.*



It`s already for sale lol..
Give you a deal :Wink:

----------


## schocker

> _Originally posted by nbaker00_ 
> * 
> 
> It`s already for sale lol..
> Give you a deal*



 i have to get rid of my current car first, then i will be in the market next spring again depending on my schooling. i almost got one this year, but those crazy americans.

----------


## ekguy

oh and forgot about this hahaha. To celebrate the previous purchase I posted.



And a nice cold Ephemere by Unibroue. Apple flavor as well....Sooooooo good.

----------


## Destinova403

I ran out of my Armani Code, and i wanted to try something new.

----------


## nbaker00

> _Originally posted by Destinova403_ 
> *I ran out of my Armani Code, and i wanted to try something new.
> 
> *



Air Canada stole my last bottle of Burberry Brit last Christmas :Frown:  
As well as my Polo Black :Frown:  

Bastards..

----------


## Trini

bought an iphone 8gb

----------


## BlackArcher101

> _Originally posted by 4DoorGTZ_ 
> *
> 
> Now I'm shopping for a mount in/outside of the car....*



If you didn't pay close to $500 for it... you might want to return it and buy from Dell today.

http://accessories.dell.com/sna/prod...1&sku=A1312332

----------


## codetrap

Frank Thomas XTi Aqua
 

Power Trip Dakota Glove (for those cool fall mornings)
 

Shoei RF-1000 Helmet
 

2006 Suzuki Katana 750 with Cobra Jet Kit and a yoshimura pipe
» Click image for larger version

----------


## analbumcover



----------


## 403ep3



----------


## 403ep3

> _Originally posted by analbumcover_ 
> *
> 
> *



NHL 09 is out now?!?! Time to head to Eb games

----------


## JordanEG6

I'm such a HUGE fan, I'm hoping to catch all of them, hahaha.

Kidrobot x The Simpsons Mini Figures

» Click image for larger version

» Click image for larger version

Haven't opened them all yet, but I will soon enough  :Big Grin:

----------


## schocker

> _Originally posted by analbumcover_ 
> *» Click image for larger version
> *



orbitz gum, where did you get that, i need it and cant find it in canada :Drool: 

and those simpsons characters are neat jordan

----------


## DJ Lazy

3 Stage Rerverse Osmosis Unit with a dual TDS meter.

----------


## x.staygold.x



----------


## Vagabond142

Big update for me... in the last few months:



Used. PSP2001 silver model. Also came with 4 games, a 4 gb MSProDuo and two cases for $200. Within 12 hours the PSP was hacked to 4.01m33-2... loving this thing as a portable video/media/gaming system.




R4v2 for my DS + 2 GB MicroSD, all bought locally for less than $70 o_O

About $150 worth of gas (go go honda civic, sip that gas!) over about 10 weeks.

School text books.... $600 for one semester (erk! o.O)




Superb ending to one of the most controvesial, exciting and deep Star Wars book series since the New Jedi Order series.

----------


## van

Burton Rider Pack 25L

----------


## analbumcover

> _Originally posted by schocker_ 
> * 
> orbitz gum, where did you get that, i need it and cant find it in canada
> 
> and those simpsons characters are neat jordan*



Haha, I got it in Montana

We bought a couple packages of every flavour

My Favourite - Maui Melon Mint, we bought like 6 3pack packages  :Drool: 

No sharing allowed

----------


## HendrixJr1987

Just purchased Tokico HP's and Racing Beat springs for the 7.

----------


## ekguy

Stock Bose System in my Legend is crapping out cuz of the stock Bose amps so I bought fronts, rears and a decent deck.

Always was a happy with Pioneer stuff so went complete Pioneer.

----------


## Ekliptix

Focus SVT

----------


## ekguy

Hate Focus' but man oh man the SVT's are some nice. Congrats I always liked the SVT. The subtle styling cues completely transform the car into something really really nice. 

Put the stock rims back on it's what makes the SVT look as nice as it does.

----------


## Ekliptix

Thanks! Most people don't know what they are, so when I say Focus SVT, they have this idea of a normal Focus in their mind. The suspension, engine, transmission, and exterior is all different with the SVT.

Once I put the stock wheels back on and drop it, I hope it'll look something like this:
http://host.jwcinc.net/996942/cma3/DSC04107.JPG

----------


## rawsensation



----------


## BlackArcher101



----------


## ZorroAMG

Sweet, you got Head.

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Canmorite

> _Originally posted by BlackArcher101_ 
> **

----------


## Vagabond142

Sony Ericsson W810i (used). Freakin loving this phone.

----------


## hoamic11

Nike Air Circuit Trainer II

----------


## jamesdean

> _Originally posted by Canmorite_ 
> *
> 
> *



I want that!  :thumbs up:

----------


## kaishen

C902i from Sony Ericsson.

dumped my k850i and got the new phone.

----------


## BlackArcher101

> _Originally posted by ZorroAMG_ 
> *Sweet, you got Head.
> 
> *



This combined with the pedobear in your sig made me LOL  :ROFL!:

----------


## 420Ninja

One of these bad boys



now if i could just find a case for it somewhere in calgary. You wouldnt think it would be that hard right?

----------


## Vagabond142

Appleseed: Ex Machina Collector's Edition  :Big Grin: 

» Click image for larger version

----------


## quincyb11

I bought some shampoo today!!

----------


## stevieo

weeds season 1-3 blu ray
superbad blu ray
planet earth set blu ray 

sept 30 i will be getting iron man and forgetting sarah marshall blu ray
 :Big Grin:

----------


## ZMan2k2



----------


## djayz

> _Originally posted by ZMan2k2_ 
> **



How is it? I was thinking of getting the 15" but then it clicked that I was about to purchase a Dell hah.

----------


## ZMan2k2

Haven't gotten it yet. Just placed the order tonight. I expect it before the end of next week. 
I don't know what some peoples' fear is with buying a Dell. I've had a Dell laptop now for 4 years (typing on it now) and it still works like new. It never gave me any problems past the laser lens on the CD-ROM going out. But they replaced the drive for me in a week. Sent me a new one, and I sent the dead one back. It's been great otherwise.

----------


## MikeAg

New transmission

----------


## Trini

return ticket Calgary- Toronto

----------


## stevieo

haha i just grabbed
pirates of the caribbean 3piece bluray set last night

----------


## dj_rice

Weeds is a kickass show, I just finished watching the 4th season and  :thumbs up:   :thumbs up:   :Shock:  


Newly purchased DVD's for me are Arrested Development Season 1-3

----------


## stevieo

> _Originally posted by dj_rice_ 
> *Weeds is a kickass show, I just finished watching the 4th season and    
> 
> 
> Newly purchased DVD's for me are Arrested Development Season 1-3*



MILF weed...milf period haha
i can't wait to get the 4th season
i dont wanna watch it on satillite

----------


## 403ep3

Red honda civic emblems!

----------


## g-m

powertrix tension rods, energy swaybar bushings and a 180$ high pressure power steering hose!

How the hell is it that expensive

----------


## eblend

> _Originally posted by ZMan2k2_ 
> *Haven't gotten it yet. Just placed the order tonight. I expect it before the end of next week. 
> I don't know what some peoples' fear is with buying a Dell. I've had a Dell laptop now for 4 years (typing on it now) and it still works like new. It never gave me any problems past the laser lens on the CD-ROM going out. But they replaced the drive for me in a week. Sent me a new one, and I sent the dead one back. It's been great otherwise.*



Dell sure improved a ton since the early days, they are pretty respectable now. I used to hate on dell all the time too, and I did hate on them less then 1 month ago when for WHATEVER reason a new latidude D630 would not output sound correctly for my wedding! Ipods, toshiba laptop, the whole lot works flawlessly, hooked up a dell and mad static on output. Tried everythign i could think of (i worked as comp tech before and now work in IT industry so I know how to do shit) and gosh, drove me nuts, ended up routing the sound through the flatscreet tv which was not in use and hanging right by where the inputs were, saved me a trip to calgary to pick up my external xfi card, but i was really dissapointed

----------


## dino_martini

I've used Dells. And I bought one in March. Its not a bad computer for the money. I think the real let down is Windows Vista.

My Latest Purchase:

8gb iPod Nano - Blue 4th Gen

Its freaking sweet. Love the shake feature.

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by stevieo_ 
> * 
> 
> MILF weed...milf period haha
> i can't wait to get the 4th season
> i dont wanna watch it on satillite*



It's on cable tho...  :dunno:

----------


## Dirty_SOHC

Just picked up a 09 WRX265 yesterday!  :Big Grin:

----------


## stevieo

> _Originally posted by DJ Lazy_ 
> * 
> 
> It's on cable tho... *



ya...and??
i have satillite..no cable

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

I just bought my house for the second time (yes, the same one) and hey, it only cost $130K more this time than when I first bought it. Thanks babe, we had some good times!  :Smilie: 

Fuck.

----------


## adam c

not new, but new to me

picked up a 04 mazda 6 gt last night

----------


## ZorroAMG

> _Originally posted by JRSC00LUDE_ 
> *I just bought my house for the second time (yes, the same one) and hey, it only cost $130K more this time than when I first bought it. Thanks babe, we had some good times! 
> 
> Fuck.*



Ouch.

----------


## mazda_maniac

Bad Company for xbox 360. I'm unable to work due to ankle surgery so hopefully this carries me through a bit of the time.

----------


## Crymson

> _Originally posted by mazda_maniac_ 
> *Bad Company for xbox 360. I'm unable to work due to ankle surgery so hopefully this carries me through a bit of the time.*



Bad Company is terribly addicting.

Add me, we'll crush some teenagers.

ccCrymson

----------


## TKRIS

> _Originally posted by Dirty_SOHC_ 
> *Just picked up a 09 WRX265 yesterday! 
> 
> 
> *



Nice car... 


Pics of Goldie in the background?  :Wink:

----------


## CivicDXR

> _Originally posted by Dirty_SOHC_ 
> *Just picked up a 09 WRX265 yesterday! 
> 
> 
> 
> [*



Nice! I wasn't a fan of them when my brother bought his WRX earlier this year, but I've grown to love it. He is so mad that they released the 265 though...  :Bang Head:  


Needed a keyboard and mouse combo for the HTPC that I have set up in the basement, so I picked up a Logitech diNovo Mini today. Its so handy and convenient with the trackpad on the unit, and doesn't clutter up the coffee table or look out of place like my old bluetooth mouse and keyboard that I had before.

http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/ke.../3848&cl=us,en 

Here's a pic I took with my iPhone a few minutes ago:

----------


## Impreza

^That looks awesome! I have the dinovo Edge keyboard and love it, so I am sure that the mini is great as well.

----------


## JordanEG6

> _Originally posted by CivicDXR_ 
> * 
> 
> Nice! I wasn't a fan of them when my brother bought his WRX earlier this year, but I've grown to love it. He is so mad that they released the 265 though...  
> 
> 
> Needed a keyboard and mouse combo for the HTPC that I have set up in the basement, so I picked up a Logitech diNovo Mini today. Its so handy and convenient with the trackpad on the unit, and doesn't clutter up the coffee table or look out of place like my old bluetooth mouse and keyboard that I had before.
> 
> http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/ke...8&amp;cl=us,en 
> ...



It is hard to type regularly at all? That looks dope...it's so convenient in terms of space but how is it when you use it? Does it take time to get used to?

----------


## CivicDXR

> _Originally posted by JordanEG6_ 
> * 
> 
> It is hard to type regularly at all? That looks dope...it's so convenient in terms of space but how is it when you use it? Does it take time to get used to?*



You can't type fully like a normal keyboard since they keys are small, but it does not take much time to get used to at all... if you've used a Blackberry or a Sidekick or some other phone thats got a full keypad, then you will be used to this very quickly... its almost like a chatpad type of thing...

----------


## calgarygts

sunshine season pass

c'mon snow!!!!

----------


## stevieo

iron man, 40 yr old virgin, forgetting sarah marshall and knocked up on blu ray.

----------


## dino_martini

Uncle Burger Combo.

So good  :Drool:

----------


## Prolifique

Gucci Murse, Coach wallet, sushi, stock market textbook, and a new pair of boots  :Big Grin:

----------


## Seanith

Blackberry Bold
Trip to Cuba
2 Pairs of Jeans
Black Cotton Socks lol

----------


## BigWill

scrubs seasons 1 through 6
an on a side note, does anyone know if they will ever finish season 7???

----------


## BigWill

oh yeah and some george cookies at chinook

----------


## VietGQ

i bought a gram of weed and got high

----------


## Accord_tunerx

Roses, hello kitty teddy bear, rear strut tower bar, chanel earrings( all for her birthday)

and for myself. nothing.

----------


## JordanEG6

Took forever trying to find a pair (let alone in my size) but I finally found them:

Air Force 1 Supreme Inside Out
"?uestlove" edition (ALIFE Rivington Club NYC exclusive)
(varsity red/metallic gold-mn green)
» Click image for larger version
» Click image for larger version

Yeah, this particular pair of kicks is an aquired taste. Hahaha. Some non-sneakerheads will probably find them ugly, but I dig 'em! 
 :Pimpin':

----------


## EK 2.0

Jordan, those are PANGIT pare...hahaha....




jus playin'...congrats on a GREAT AF1 purchase...

----------


## JordanEG6

> _Originally posted by EK 2.0_ 
> *Jordan, those are PANGIT pare...hahaha....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jus playin'...congrats on a GREAT AF1 purchase...*



Kudos from the AF1 King?...what an honor haha. This is only my 3rd pair of AF1s though...  :Frown:

----------


## EK 2.0

> _Originally posted by JordanEG6_ 
> *
> Kudos from the AF1 King?...what an honor haha. This is only my 3rd pair of AF1s though... *



well I only have 4 pairs of Jordans...and they are all Fusions...so i don't even know if they truly count to a J Brand Whore haha...

----------


## spikerS

2001 dodge ram, 160k, $3400 and a full tank of gas.

----------


## JordanEG6

Picked them up today.

» Click image for larger version
Air Jordan XX3 "MJ Motorsport" edition

----------


## LongCity

Is that your light box?

----------


## DJ Lazy

2 of these


1 of these


and a Grande White Chocolate Mocha.  :Drool:

----------


## Clever

Sway bar bushings and rear brakes, installed at Option Import  :thumbs up:   :thumbs up:

----------


## Spoons

> _Originally posted by JordanEG6_ 
> *Took forever trying to find a pair (let alone in my size) but I finally found them:
> 
> Air Force 1 Supreme Inside Out
> &quot;?uestlove&quot; edition (ALIFE Rivington Club NYC exclusive)
> (varsity red/metallic gold-mn green)
> » Click image for larger version
> » Click image for larger version
> 
> ...



 :Drool:  
I want...

None the less I got a refund from my credit card cause some cunt stole my card and bought a shit load of porn subscriptions and other shit...

So I am left with wondering if I should run down to Source and picking up these...

Its never been hard to justify spending money on shoes... but ~$1000....  :Bang Head:

----------


## JordanEG6

> _Originally posted by Spoons_ 
> * 
> 
>  
> I want...
> 
> None the less I got a refund from my credit card cause some cunt stole my card and bought a shit load of porn subscriptions and other shit...
> 
> So I am left with wondering if I should run down to Source and picking up these...
> ...



If it's the Source on 17th, I believe they are a size 8.

----------


## analbumcover

Sick ?uestloves Jordan

Spoons, if you're a size 8, what the drunk go for it! But you gotta wear them, don't be a puss and just brag about em lol

----------


## Gibson



----------


## LongCity

I don't know what you would brag about. They're ugly as shit. Opt for some other better looking sought after Dunks with a cheaper price tag!

----------


## qbnb

Asics GEL-Kinsei 2 (sz. 15)
- Supposed to be one of the best pairs of runners available. I'm super stoked to try them out.


j. Kew (sz. 14)
- For work, nothing fancy.

If anyone knows of a local shoe store that carries anything this big, let me know. Ordering shoes off the internet can be a pain if you've never tried them on.

----------


## iceburns288

> _Originally posted by qbnb_ 
> *
> Asics GEL-Kinsei 2 (sz. 15)
> - Supposed to be one of the best pairs of runners available. I'm super stoked to try them out.*



These shoes are fantastic if you prefer more support. My dad wears them while running and loves them.

----------


## hampstor

A cal-40.  :Smilie: 

Photo is from Calcana's site - if anyone is really interested I can take son pics and get the actual setup I have installed posted here.

----------


## Spoons

> _Originally posted by JordanEG6_ 
> * 
> 
> If it's the Source on 17th, I believe they are a size 8.*



Damnit I thought they might of had another size...

Naw I am a 11... Now I will go on a search. I'm not sure though since its almost winter, and all my shoes go away and out come the winter beaters. Maybe next season?  :dunno:

----------


## kaput

.

----------


## Seanith

> _Originally posted by kaput_ 
> *You have winter beater shoes wtf*



LOL not sure what to say about that either

----------


## nich148_9

Sketchbook, 2 Faber Castell felt tips and a few select pencils. Not very exciting. Starting a course in 2 weeks (thought it was today, so I went to ACAD only too look like an idiot  :facepalm:  d'oh)

----------


## Spoons

> _Originally posted by kaput_ 
> *You have winter beater shoes wtf*



Yeah man, a old pair of DC's. I think my blue and pink scheklers might be retiring to winter beaters too.

None of my nice shoes touch rain, snow, mud, water, anything. Some don't even leave the closet (mainly just cause I have moved on). I will probably wear some of them this winter to class occasionally since I can walk in tunnels the whole way there.

----------


## EK 2.0

> _Originally posted by kaput_ 
> *
> You have winter beater shoes wtf*







> _Originally posted by Seanith_ 
> *
> LOL not sure what to say about that either*




me either...like WTF?!?...who has winter beater kicks??


 :crazy nut:

----------


## trieu

Spoons, I wanna see your shoe collection.  :dunno:

----------


## EK 2.0

Nothing really special...Saving up for some big purchases so been holding off on picking sneakers up. Until this pair it was about 6 weeks since I have picked up a pair...

But, the E-Mack NEEDED to get his fix so...

I present to you...Air Prestige, in Baroque Brown Snakeskin...

----------


## BlackArcher101

Finally some nice shoes are posted  :Pimpin':

----------


## Redlyne_mr2

> _Originally posted by EK 2.0_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me either...like WTF?!?...who has winter beater kicks??
> 
> ...



I thought it was normal?

----------


## JordanEG6

Cereal and milk.




> _Originally posted by kaput_ 
> *You have winter beater shoes wtf*







> _Originally posted by Seanith_ 
> * 
> 
> LOL not sure what to say about that either*







> _Originally posted by EK 2.0_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me either...like WTF?!?...who has winter beater kicks??
> 
> ...



Hahaha, all my 'good weather' rotation kicks stay indoors as well. I bring out a different rotation in the winter time haha. I thought everyone did that?! 

 :dunno:   :crazy nut:

----------


## EK 2.0

> _Originally posted by Redlyne_mr2_ 
> * 
> I thought it was normal?*







> _Originally posted by JordanEG6_ 
> *
> Hahaha, all my 'good weather' rotation kicks stay indoors as well. I bring out a different rotation in the winter time haha. I thought everyone did that?! 
> 
>  *





It is normal...I just didn't wanna admit that I did hahaha...

----------


## Vagabond142

Grown Man's Juice Box ftw

----------


## aypi

> _Originally posted by JordanEG6_ 
> *Cereal and milk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i'm also guilty of this.  :Pooosie:

----------


## Spoons

> _Originally posted by trieu_ 
> *Spoons, I wanna see your shoe collection. *



I will get them posted up soon. 

It is pretty small, but I am a poor university student, I can't afford new kicks all the time anymore.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by EK 2.0_ 
> *
> 
> But, the E-Mack NEEDED to get his fix so...
> 
> I present to you...Air Prestige, in Baroque Brown Snakeskin...
> 
>  
> *



Man, I saw these kicks today at Foot Locker and damn do they look good in person.


I was tempted, but I got some other stuff instead:

Yonex NC Tuff 9 Light


Nordic ski boots

----------


## Ekliptix



----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> * 
> Nordic ski boots
> *



Catsplat on skis?? I never knew.......  :thumbs up:  


My latest..

Large Ice Capp..  :Drool:  

and...

----------


## aypi

fire red 3's and 2 jordan 1 low phat  :thumbs up:

----------


## EK 2.0

> _Originally posted by DJ Lazy_ 
> *
> *




Josh, are you building a Meth Lab?? :dunno:

----------


## Redlyne_jr



----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by EK 2.0_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> Josh, are you building a Meth Lab??*



Haha!.. Nope.. Something just as addictive tho..  :Big Grin:

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by DJ Lazy_ 
> * 
> 
> Haha!.. Nope.. Something just as addictive tho.. *



What, plumbing?  :Wink: 


Also,

----------


## 88CRX

> _Originally posted by ~Porsche~_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> *



Baller seats!

----------


## reiRei

shoes for winter

----------


## Wakalimasu

i feel poor now  :Frown:

----------


## djayz

> _Originally posted by Wakalimasu_ 
> *
> 
> i feel poor now *



Tell me how the 24-105 is please... I want a mid range lens so badly but can't decide between the 24-70 or the 24-105.


Latest Purchase: 3L bottle of smirnoff vodka...this thing is massive...will post pics later.

----------


## Wakalimasu

i love it, its pretty sharp,

its a great outdoor and/or require flash lens

im thinking the next one i want is the ef-s 17-55 F2.8is usm for non flash indoor shooting

the 24-70 F2.8L has no IS though but is a faster lense than the 24-105 f4L IS

already have the 10-20 sigma for wide angle so i dont another one atm

cant go wrong with any of these lenses

----------


## adamc

New winter shoes for the beast.

----------


## ekguy

> _Originally posted by DJ Lazy_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> *



Wow someone is going all out on a tank setup. Jesus Christ that's some nice looking shit. Pics of tank???

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by ekguy_ 
> * 
> 
> Wow someone is going all out on a tank setup. Jesus Christ that's some nice looking shit. Pics of tank???*



I'm rebuilding my 75G... That plumbing is all for my Closed Loop system (no more powerheads in my tank!  :Big Grin:  ) 

I'll post pics when its back up and running... right now its dry.

----------


## kongaj

Logitech Z-5500's 5.1 Speaker set (home theater now complete!_

----------


## nich148_9

My Innerpartysystem album just came in:


Also, 2L of milk. I'm so effing exciting.

----------


## bball2

> _Originally posted by qbnb_ 
> *
> Asics GEL-Kinsei 2 (sz. 15)
> - Supposed to be one of the best pairs of runners available. I'm super stoked to try them out.
> 
> 
> j. Kew (sz. 14)
> - For work, nothing fancy.
> 
> If anyone knows of a local shoe store that carries anything this big, let me know. Ordering shoes off the internet can be a pain if you've never tried them on.*



Where to you get your shoes online? I'm about the same size as you

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by EK 2.0_ 
> * 
> Josh, are you building a Meth Lab??*



Now you're really gonna think I am making a grow op ...  :ROFL!:  

Picked up my new Metal Halide lighting for my Reef Aquarium. 

2x Lumen Max 3 250W reflectors
1x Dual 250W Galaxy Electronic Ballast. 





I gotta exchange one of them as they came with different reflectors for some reason, just waiting for call back from the Fish store to see which one they still have in stock to match the pair up.

----------


## EK 2.0

I KNEW it!!....

----------


## JordanEG6

» Click image for larger version
Nike Hyperdunk Supreme "Kobe Bryant PE (LA Lakers Away)"
(black/pro gold-varsity purple)

» Click image for larger version
Air Jordan Collezione 3/20
Air Jordan III Retro (black/varsity red-cement gray)
Air Jordan XX Retro "Black Cat" (black/black)

----------


## GenerationX

Those Hypperdunks are SICK

----------


## TACO.VIDAL

^^SICK

----------


## 88jbody

bought a laptop today...5 minutes before one that was better and only $50 more was listed on beyond. always the way.

----------


## BlackArcher101

Grande Eggnog Latte... 

mmmmmmmmm  :Drool:  The only reason white chocolate mocha get's bumped.

----------


## DJ Lazy

Picked up 2 tiny guys today... Both are just over an inch or so...



This little guy will probably get transferred to my 75G down the road.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Woah, what species is the second one?

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> *Woah, what species is the second one?*




Six-Line Wrasse (Pseudocheilinus hexataenia)

----------


## D'z Nutz

> _Originally posted by DJ Lazy_ 
> *Picked up 2 tiny guys today... Both are just over an inch or so...*



Now that's a quote that could be taken out of context poorly! Bwahaha

----------


## tabouli

^^ HAHA!  :ROFL!:

----------


## ekguy

Got both done at an 8 gauge and then stretched to a 6 right away. And got my lip ring replaced as well...

----------


## Gibson

» Click image for larger version 

» Click image for larger version

----------


## D'z Nutz

> _Originally posted by Gibson_ 
> * <snip>*



Nice! I just recently sold an Olympus OM-2n with a 50mm f/1.4 lens too. That's a really solid feeling SLR.

----------


## dino_martini

Picked up a new pair of shoes this weekend:



Im not a shoe connoisseur like some people on here are, but this is the first pair of Nike's I've bought in like 6 years and they are great. Comfy inside.

I bought them from The Source on 17th Ave, they have a pair of "What the Dunk?" or something like that for $1000.

----------


## S13_Ryan

momo hub
Koyo rad
Circuit sports coolant reservoir
circuit sports lines
greddy oil catch can
AEM tru boost boost controller

----------


## stevieo

hellboy, hellboy II, kung fu panda, blow, casino on blu ray

----------


## carzcraz

For him: car #4 at our house  :Frown:  




For her (me) - S2000: 

AP2 front bumper
APR Front lip/air dam (Finally!!)
Converted black interior to OEM red/black

For us: Trip to NYC

----------


## 5000Audi

^^^^ haha not so good job mixing up the rear plate..EDITED since he fixed the pic!!!.. 


ne whom i bought a bedroom tv today from bestbuy for 499.99 37 inch LCD HDTV... good sale price only sat and sun sale.. shotty brand name but 4 year warentee for 60 bucks.. half price woot woot

----------


## bluetek

hey carzcraz,

Any interior shots of the new bmw?

----------


## carzcraz

> _Originally posted by bluetek_ 
> *hey carzcraz,
> 
> Any interior shots of the new bmw?*



The interior is nothing too exciting, just black leather. A lot more comfy compared to my S2000 though lol.

----------


## Gibson

> _Originally posted by D'z Nutz_ 
> * 
> 
> Nice! I just recently sold an Olympus OM-2n with a 50mm f/1.4 lens too. That's a really solid feeling SLR.*



Yeah, I love it. I just love how everything is analogue, AND it makes me feel like a Vietnam-era photojournalist. Mine has the Zuiko F/1.8 though, and it's pretty dented and dusty.

----------


## 962 kid

The one on the left  :Pooosie:

----------


## JordanEG6

Been a fan of both. Not as much at Marvel vs. Capcom, but none the less, an interesting cross-over. 

 
Nike Hyperdunk "Kobe Bryant PE" (LA Lakers - Home)
white/pro-gold-varsity purple

----------


## Vagabond142

World of Warcraft: Wrath of the Lich King Collector's Edition  :Big Grin:

----------


## stevieo

wall-e, tropic thunder both on blu-ray

----------


## semograd

this bad boy:

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-ViewAdLar...%2Fe6cc_18.JPG

----------


## iceburns288



----------


## 2000_SI

Red Rocks Climbing Guide
 

The Adapted Mind: Evolutionary Psychology and the Generation of Culture
 

Dark Nature: A Natural History of Evil
 

Black Diamond Quantum 55 Backpack
 

Beal Top Gun 
 


Now I am all ready for my week long adventure in the Nevada desert!  :Clap:

----------


## 403ep3

Edo Sukiyaki Beef

----------


## Dj_Stylz

ITR Black seat's with Red stitching


JDM ITR SRS steering wheel

----------


## MugenBB6

A 2000 Prelude  :Smilie:

----------


## urban.one

Date: Tue Dec 9 13:00:01 2008
Subject: PA/MRU #08-607 AMERICA'S MOST WANTED ARRESTED BY CPS
From: Emma Poole

-----BEGIN MD5 -----------------------------------

-----------------------------------------------------------------
CITYBEAT - CITY OF CALGARY PRESS RELEASE
-----------------------------------------------------------------

The Calgary Police Service Fugitive Apprehension Detail
(FAD)has arrested a man who was featured on Americas Most
Wanted.

At approximately 11:30 a.m., on Tuesday, Dec. 9, 2008, FAD
officers attended a construction site in the 400 block of 11
Avenue S.E., and arrested Steven Andrew HAYES.

HAYES, 49, is wanted by police in Lewisville, Texas, for
aggravated sexual assault of a child, dating back to 2005.
HAYES fled Texas prior to his arrest and has been on the lam
ever since.

Officers in Calgary were alerted to HAYES possible
whereabouts on Monday, Dec. 1, 2008, by U.S. Marshals. Its
believed HAYES had been living in Calgary since February
2008.

Police are currently interviewing HAYES. When they are
finished, he will be turned over to the Canada Border
Services Agency.

The Services Fugitive Apprehension Detail was formed in June
2008, with a mandate to target individuals who are under an
apprehension order, wanted on criminal charges, or those who
are avoiding arrest or present a significant level of threat
to the community.

Sgt. Tony Manning of the Fugitive Apprehension Detail will be
available to speak with the media today, Tuesday, Dec. 9,
2008, at 2:30 p.m. This availability will take place on the
third floor of the Andrew Davison Building, 133 6 Ave. S.E.

RELEASED BY THE PUBLIC AFFAIRS/MEDIA RELATIONS UNIT FOR THE
FUGITIVE APPREHENSION DETAIL.

-30-

Public Email Contact: 

[email protected]

-----END MD5 7410d800b705feb92257d984ac22ba07-----

----------


## jonnycat

> _Originally posted by urban.one_ 
> *Date: Tue Dec 9 13:00:01 2008
> Subject: PA/MRU #08-607 AMERICA'S MOST WANTED ARRESTED BY CPS
> From: Emma Poole
> 
> -----BEGIN MD5 -----------------------------------
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------
> CITYBEAT - CITY OF CALGARY PRESS RELEASE
> ...



you purchased a fugitive? How'd you find it? Did you search every hen house, out house, farm house, dog house?

----------


## S13_Ryan



----------


## HHURICANE1

2008.5 Mazda 3 sedan.

----------


## dino_martini

I stole these pictures off of Flickr. But I bought this exact same thing.

Dark Knight on Blu-Ray. I love this movie

----------


## Lucky97

> _Originally posted by S13_Ryan_ 
> *
> 
> *



where did you buy those locking lug nuts if you dont mind me asking

----------


## DJ Lazy

New Phone!

----------


## dj_rice

» Click image for larger version
» Click image for larger version

----------


## Trini



----------


## wildrice

New curve

----------


## SCHIDER23

damn i didn't know the new curve was out yet, damn it looks nice my sister wanted one, but couldn't wait  :Bang Head:

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by SCHIDER23_ 
> *damn i didn't know the new curve was out yet, damn it looks nice my sister wanted one, but couldn't wait *



Its not really "Out" yet... doesn't release till monday, and even then I was told it would take another week to recieve it... That's what pushed me to go with the Bold..  :Big Grin:  The new curve is nice tho.

----------


## wildrice

> _Originally posted by DJ Lazy_ 
> * 
> 
> Its not really "Out" yet... doesn't release till monday, and even then I was told it would take another week to recieve it... That's what pushed me to go with the Bold..  The new curve is nice tho.*



It's totally out. I picked up mine from Rogers on tuesday.

» Click image for larger version
 :dunno:

----------


## dino_martini

> _Originally posted by DJ Lazy_ 
> * 
> 
> Its not really &quot;Out&quot; yet... doesn't release till monday, and even then I was told it would take another week to recieve it... That's what pushed me to go with the Bold..  The new curve is nice tho.*



8900 is out. Sick phone. If you dont need 3G, its awesome. More ram then the bold, better camera, better keyboard (In my opinion).

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by wildrice_ 
> * 
> 
> It's totally out. I picked up mine from Rogers on tuesday.
> 
> » Click image for larger version
> *



Wierd, I was at Rogers Tues, and BOTH guys told me it wasn;t out yet, and and even preorder are 1-2 weeks away from monday.  :dunno:  Oh well. I'm loving my Bold.

----------


## JordanEG6

EDIT: owned.  :Guns:

----------


## HP2133

red Altima SE with 270 HP

thumbs up to Richmond Nissan. Amazing customer service and deals at this time of the year

----------


## colt91

91 750il AC schnitzer and a 99 s320 benz

----------


## Dave P

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Ete6ikzkes


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m86PPD5awyk

----------


## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by colt91_ 
> *91 750il AC schnitzer*



Silver? Pics?

----------


## DJ Lazy

A box for water...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Shunsui

Games: Prince of Persia
NBA 2K9
Resistance 2
Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm
Shoes:Public Royalty White Derk
 
Puma Basket Black/White
 
Clothing:
H&M Toque
Mexx Socks
Cigarettes: 2 Packs of DuMaurier for 8.75 each!!!!

Over the course of maybe 1-1 1/2 weeks

Edit: Yo JordanEG6 where do you buy your latest jordan pack from? Chinook Footlocker?

----------


## SikAssR1

Pioneer f90bt

----------


## Kobe



----------


## schocker

I got a socket set for working on my car

----------


## JordanEG6

Gold Coin "Duck Hunt" fitted





> _Originally posted by Shunsui_ 
> *Edit: Yo JordanEG6 where do you buy your latest jordan pack from? Chinook Footlocker?*



All packs are either from the 'net or Chinook Footlocker. Most are on hold for me, but some never leave the shelf, so at times I can walk in a buy whenever.

----------


## EK 2.0

> _Originally posted by JordanEG6_ 
> *
> Most are on hold for me, but some never leave the shelf, so at times I can walk in a buy whenever.*




Isn't it great being sneaker junkies??...

I go ino CHAMPS when I cop a new pair or something hot or new drops and everyone knows you either by name of the AF1 guy haha...And any friends that might be with you think it's so weird they the staff just go right to the back to grab your size and shit, without even talking to you...

----------


## t_soarer

> _Originally posted by SikAssR1_ 
> *Pioneer f90bt
> 
> *



Excellent!

----------


## JordanEG6

> _Originally posted by EK 2.0_ 
> *
> 
> 
> Isn't it great being sneaker junkies??...
> 
> I go ino CHAMPS when I cop a new pair or something hot or new drops and everyone knows you either by name of the AF1 guy haha...And any friends that might be with you think it's so weird they the staff just go right to the back to grab your size and shit, without even talking to you...*



haha they should call you DJ Clark Kent.

I love that!! In and out without a word. LOL. People's faces are like "WTF".

----------


## meed

http://mobilepakistan.files.wordpres.../nokia-e71.jpg 

Nokia e71. It's a pretty slick phone. The OS takes a bit of getting used to though.

----------


## Xaroxantu Zero

BFG Geforce GTX 260 OC MAXCORE. I ordered it on TigerDirect last week since Memory Express was out of stock. However, I can't believe they decided to up the rebate amount from $30 to $50! It's only valid at Memory Express and NCIX though, argh!

----------


## Boost Infested

Just pickedup these to complete my home theater system. 

SOUNDSTAGE
3D4 tower
 

3DC2 center channel
 

Onkyo TX SR606

----------


## AltimaCoupe

an 09 black coupe

----------


## JordanEG6

I made it...the last one.

Air Jordan Collezione 11/12 (multi/multi)
Air Jordan XI (black/varsity red-white)
Air Jordan XII (white/black-taxi)


It also came with one of these.


 :Big Grin:

----------


## iceburns288



----------


## Clever

I bought the same receiver, but went with the Polk Audio Monitor 60 towers and a the Polk Audio sub they had on sale at Visions, got everything hooked up but I'm still trying to figure out how to use the remote for the receiver  :crazy nut:   :crazy nut:  I'm quite happy with the receiver so far  :thumbs up:  








> _Originally posted by Boost Infested_ 
> *Just pickedup these to complete my home theater system. 
> 
> SOUNDSTAGE
> 3D4 tower
>  
> 
> 3DC2 center channel
>  
> ...

----------


## LongCity

> _Originally posted by JordanEG6_ 
> *I made it...the last one.
> 
> Air Jordan Collezione 11/12 (multi/multi)
> Air Jordan XI (black/varsity red-white)
> Air Jordan XII (white/black-taxi)
> 
> 
> It also came with one of these.
> ...



What's that blue thing? And how's the quality and colour on those XIs?

----------


## JordanEG6

> _Originally posted by LongCity_ 
> * 
> 
> What's that blue thing? And how's the quality and colour on those XIs?*



It's a Jordan XX2 figurine that represented members of Team Jordan. There are 5 that you were able to collect back in the day when the XX2 first came out. I guess Nike Canada had a bunch of Ray Allen toys lying around so they threw it in as a gift.

Quality is isn't as good as OG. The mesh and leather feel way too stiff and cheap. But I didn't expect anything better considering what they've been putting out this past year.

----------


## XylathaneGTR

Not really my 'own' purchase, more along the lines of an early christmas gift from my parents.

Ibanez Artcore AGS83BBG in Natural Flat.

----------


## NickGT

Just pulled the trigger on a set of Corsa Axle-backs for the mustang! Can't wait for them to get here.



Click Here to hear a sound bite

----------


## KoukiS14

Coleman Xtreme 100 Quart Cooler

----------


## DJ Lazy

^^ Those are some manly hands in your sig...  :ROFL!:  


My latest... 

New Protein Skimmer for my latest tank build.

----------


## Spoons

> _Originally posted by dino_martini_ 
> * 
> 
> 8900 is out. Sick phone. If you dont need 3G, its awesome. More ram then the bold, better camera, better keyboard (In my opinion).*



I just know it by it's code name (Javelin) cause my buddy works for RIM. He had the new curve for a long time...

In his words, he said all around the bold is so much better than the new curve. The only thing he likes on his more is just the better camera, other than that he says the bold is a lot better of a phone.

----------


## dino_martini

> _Originally posted by Spoons_ 
> * 
> 
> I just know it by it's code name (Javelin) cause my buddy works for RIM. He had the new curve for a long time...
> 
> In his words, he said all around the bold is so much better than the new curve. The only thing he likes on his more is just the better camera, other than that he says the bold is a lot better of a phone.*



Personal opinion I guess. To me the 8900 is better. Whatever, different strokes for different folks.

----------


## spikerS

52" Toshiba Regza 1080P 120hz LCD.

----------


## jonnycat

LG 42" LCD 1080p 120 Hz

 

S550 Blu Ray

----------


## stevieo

i just got nhl 09 and xbox 360 over the weekend haha. then yesterday i got a few lift tickets at nakiska

----------


## codetrap

In the dream I had last night at least..

----------


## BlackArcher101

- Canon XSi Kit w/ 18-55 lens
- Canon remote switch
- Canon eyepiece extender
- Hoya 58mm UV Filter
- 8GB Lexar SDHC

----------


## civicrider

52" LCD for some COD 5  :Big Grin:  



ipod touch

----------


## modded46

Christmas Present from wife and one for myself.

----------


## JordanEG6

Nike Air Zoom Kobe 4 (IV) - (black/del sol/varsity purple-cool grey)
Ultimate Michael Jordan 20th Anniversary DVD set
NBA Dynasty Series: Chicago Bulls DVD set

----------


## 95EagleAWD

> _Originally posted by modded46_ 
> *Christmas Present from wife and one for myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Is that an M&P? How do you like it?

----------


## 95EagleAWD

Oh, and a sneak preview of my latest purchase...



Should be here in two/three weeks.

----------


## EK 2.0

> _Originally posted by 95EagleAWD_ 
> *
> Oh, and a sneak preview of my latest purchase...
> 
> 
> 
> Should be here in two/three weeks.*




As a Calgarian, and a friend...the person who protected you from the masses when you rocked an Oilers jersey at CALGARY car shows...You owe me a drive in that hahaha...

Plus you know both of us being ex DSM'ers....4G63 just runs in our veins....

----------


## 95EagleAWD

> _Originally posted by EK 2.0_ 
> *
> 
> 
> As a Calgarian, and a friend...the person who protected you from the masses when you rocked an Oilers jersey at CALGARY car shows...You owe me a drive in that hahaha...
> 
> Plus you know both of us being ex DSM'ers....4G63 just runs in our veins....*



Haha, of course. I'll get you a spin in it for sure, Arif. I should be back at DTP Calgary this year, so if you can be seen associating with an Oilers fan, we'll go for a rip.

----------


## EK 2.0

> _Originally posted by 95EagleAWD_ 
> * 
> Haha, of course. I'll get you a spin in it for sure, Arif. I should be back at DTP Calgary this year, so if you can be seen associating with an Oilers fan, we'll go for a rip.*




Of course I can be seen with an Oilers fan...as long as he is driving a 4G63...haha


You should meet my dad...the stories he can tell you of being an Oiler's fan for the past 30 years AND living in Calgary to boot haha...


Wanna rep beyond for DTP or you gon' stick to your 780 homies??

----------


## 95EagleAWD

If 780 has a booth in Calgary, I'll probably be in it.

A few of us who were reppin' last year are actually trying to convince the site owners to spend a little money on us and try and win the team prize this year. We'll see how that goes. We had some nice cars, and a couple really nice ones in Edmonton, but no "team" concept going on. We're trying to fix that.

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by 95EagleAWD_ 
> *Oh, and a sneak preview of my latest purchase...
> 
> 
> 
> Should be here in two/three weeks.*



SICK purchase! :Drool:

----------


## dino_martini

> _Originally posted by 95EagleAWD_ 
> *Oh, and a sneak preview of my latest purchase...
> 
> 
> 
> Should be here in two/three weeks.*



That is so dope. Congrats man.  :thumbs up:

----------


## 95EagleAWD

Thanks guys. Got everything all approved today. Hoping to get it here by the 1st week in Feb.

----------


## jav_

picked up the ASUS N10J...this thing is tiny!

----------


## beyondpinoy

i picked up a new case (Coolermaster Staker 830)
 

Power supply (PC Power & cooling 750w)
 

and video card (MSI Geforce 260GTX)

----------


## Shunsui

> _Originally posted by JordanEG6_ 
> * 
> 
> haha they should call you DJ Clark Kent.
> 
> I love that!! In and out without a word. LOL. People's faces are like &quot;WTF&quot;.*



LOL I noticed that when I used to work there..every time a new pack came out there'd be a list of sizes available and there'd ALWAYS be the same names(forgot the names), lucky for me I was a size 11 when I was there. This was weeks before they came out to.

----------


## JordanEG6

> _Originally posted by Shunsui_ 
> * 
> 
> LOL I noticed that when I used to work there..every time a new pack came out there'd be a list of sizes available and there'd ALWAYS be the same names(forgot the names), lucky for me I was a size 11 when I was there. This was weeks before they came out to.*



did they happen to be Jordan, Jon and Albert? LOL

----------


## Shunsui

> _Originally posted by JordanEG6_ 
> * 
> 
> did they happen to be Jordan, Jon and Albert? LOL*



I remember Jon, and Albert, I think I saw Jordan up there a few times and remember one guy who had to buy some for his friends in the US cause they didnt like waiting in lines down there and he always got the same 3 sizes lol. Yea also noticed most of the Jordan addicts are Filipinos in this city. I'm black, customers would always come to me about Jordans but I'd always reply I think my ----friend here could help you alot more better than I can. Friend being a filipino ofcourse lol

----------


## JordanEG6

> _Originally posted by Shunsui_ 
> * 
> 
> I remember Jon, and Albert, I think I saw Jordan up there a few times and remember one guy who had to buy some for his friends in the US cause they didnt like waiting in lines down there and he always got the same 3 sizes lol. Yea also noticed most of the Jordan addicts are Filipinos in this city. I'm black, customers would always come to me about Jordans but I'd always reply I think my ----friend here could help you alot more better than I can. Friend being a filipino ofcourse lol*



Haha nice. Yeah I outsourced a few packs from the US because it ended up being a little cheaper at times.

----------


## R154

76mm wheel, .72 a/r (compressor), bb, Watercooled, V-band.

Flows enough for 1100 HP.



V60 WG.





JUN cams/ Cam shaft/ springs.



JUN valves




I have made a catch can, mounts, and bought an rb26 short block w/ a head (blown). Sold my rb25 and kept the tranny. I am hoping to develop 500HP on pump @ 16.5PSI mid 700's on c16 + water/meth + 2.05BAR.

Look out...

----------


## swak

-New Nikes
-, and Rockband 2

----------


## b_t

Cubase Studio 4. Fuck that, way too much money for a piece of software.. oh well

----------


## AllGoNoShow



----------


## Moonracer

^^^double double?

----------


## scat19

James you live on timmies haha

----------


## AllGoNoShow

muahahha  :Smilie: 

XL DD

----------


## SikAssR1

Arbor Coda  :Big Grin:

----------


## That.Guy.S30

those snowboards are sick

----------


## BlackArcher101

Canon EF 50mm f/1.8 II Lens

----------


## SikAssR1

> _Originally posted by Thi_Thi Subs_ 
> *those snowboards are sick*



Gave its first "test ride" today. It is a great board.....man I love living 25 minutes away from the hill! :Big Grin:

----------


## USED1

Just bought a 2009 F-150 Lariat.  :Clap:

----------


## SCHIDER23

2009 Infiniti G37X Obsidian Black sedan  :Pooosie:  


 :Pooosie:

----------


## Jeremiah

> _Originally posted by SCHIDER23_ 
> *2009 Infiniti G37X Obsidian Black sedan  
> 
> 
> *



but the real question is Do you have the Nav Tech Package?

----------


## adamc

Also, do you have any issue with it being confused with an Altima?

----------


## SCHIDER23

> _Originally posted by Jeremiah_ 
> * 
> 
> but the real question is Do you have the Nav Tech Package?*




Hell yea  :Smilie: 




> _Originally posted by adamc_ 
> *Also, do you have any issue with it being confused with an Altima?*



Not Yet  :ROFL!:

----------


## Vagabond142

Prince of Persia (2008) for the PC  :Smilie:

----------


## NickGT

New GMP diecast car for my collection..



Here's my others that it will be joining..

----------


## bigbadboss101

> _Originally posted by adamc_ 
> *Also, do you have any issue with it being confused with an Altima?*




The G37 is much better looking than the Altima. The AWD is nice. What kind of deals do Infiniti have nowadays?

----------


## ryanallan

> _Originally posted by USED1_ 
> *Just bought a 2009 F-150 Lariat. *



sweet man, nice truck !

Just got these. They are pretty good, but over priced.

----------


## SCHIDER23

> _Originally posted by bigbadboss101_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> The G37 is much better looking than the Altima. The AWD is nice. What kind of deals do Infiniti have nowadays?*



right now they have 2500 off factory to dealer off, and they might be able to give you another 1000 off.

----------


## A790

» Click image for larger version 

and...

» Click image for larger version

----------


## iceburns288

^Damn. Must be savin lots of money on gas.

----------


## EK 2.0

> _Originally posted by iceburns288_ 
> *
> ^Damn. Must be savin lots of money on gas.*




And in eating out at restaurants too...

----------


## max_boost

Another one of these.  :Big Grin:  



 :Drama:

----------


## Dj_Stylz

SL65?! :Pimpin':

----------


## max_boost

:Big Grin:

----------


## Impreza

C63??  :Big Grin:

----------


## Team_Mclaren



----------


## EK 2.0

Wow Vince, must be nice to be a lifer at the U...haha... :Wink:

----------


## gpomp

> _Originally posted by EK 2.0_ 
> *Wow Vince, must be nice to be a lifer at the U...haha...*



 i thought he was a child prodigy. it's not every day you see 14 year olds in university

----------


## schocker

box of six of these for the skyrine

----------


## INITIALD

> _Originally posted by gpomp_ 
> * i thought he was a child prodigy. it's not every day you see 14 year olds in university*




 :ROFL!:

----------


## Deetz

Got a new Blu Ray player  :thumbs up:

----------


## JordanEG6

» Click image for larger version

a few pairs of Air Jordan 2009s. Got them early this year  :Big Grin:

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by Dj_Stylz_ 
> *SL65?!*



Black Series?  :Drool:

----------


## 2000_SI

09 in white.....
 :Burn Out:

----------


## EK 2.0

> _Originally posted by 2000_SI_ 
> *
> 09 in white.....
> *






Congrats homie...

----------


## R154

Some tomei parts  :Wink:

----------


## Redlyne_jr

Carbon Trunk!! :Wink:

----------


## Supa Dexta

Hitch for the truck

 

And a new clutch, rad and boost controller for one car.

----------


## beyondpinoy

pick these bad boy's up during the allstar weekend... havn't warn them yet (still playing around in my kobe iv delsol's

----------


## Herb

R32 Euro-Spec Tails w/fog light & Pedobear sticker  :Wink: 

Driver Side
 
Passenger Side
 

I still need to adjust them

----------


## CivicDXR

FedEx delivered it today, and LEFT IT OUTSIDE!!!! Good thing I got an email on my phone right when it was delivered and my brother hadn't left for work yet, so I called him, and he confirmed it was outside. Guess I'll be playing SF4 for most of the night. And they must've fixed the hardware, cause I have experienced NONE of the input lag talked about on the internet.

----------


## jdmSiR

For my B16A2 I just ordered:
BBK 70mm Throttle Body
Skunk 2 Inkake Manifold
Yowaii-SS Powerchamber 
Hondata intake manifold gasket

----------


## Boost Infested

new board... Ride Concept TMS 

Fast, stable, pop, and slimewall!

----------


## infected

Kleemann Header, cat, dp  :Smilie:

----------


## 86max

When this arrives I'll determine whether it was worth it or not. Great example of wasteful spending!









Playseat Evolution and Logitech G25...oh and GT5 Prologue of course

----------


## [email protected]

Wasteful? That thing is ballin'

Need one for the showroom  :Smilie:

----------


## EK 2.0

> _Originally posted by 86max_ 
> *
> When this arrives I'll determine whether it was worth it or not. Great example of wasteful spending!
> 
> Playseat Evolution and Logitech G25...oh and GT5 Prologue of course*




Not gonna lie Caker, that's pretty cool mang... :Pimpin':

----------


## 86max

^^ I need to brush up on my driving skills to keep up with the vtak crew  :Smilie: 

I'll be mounting it to a platform with some game storage and beer holders, and possibly some of those 'buttkickers' to simulate vibrations. Going around the 'ring with a few beer in me should be a blast lol

----------


## 2000_SI

So.... I'm partying at your house now Andy...haha

----------


## 88CRX

That things sweet!

My brother and I ghetto rigged one up a while back and even it was a ton of fun.

----------


## JordanEG6

> _Originally posted by 86max_ 
> *When this arrives I'll determine whether it was worth it or not. Great example of wasteful spending!
> 
> 
> Playseat Evolution and Logitech G25...oh and GT5 Prologue of course*



During an O&G economic crisis, Andy?!  :Wink:  
Haha 
Either way, nice purchase hahaha.

----------


## psycoticclown

I have a G25 wheel and it is amazing. Only problem with it is the steering wheel is too small, other than that... G25 + GT5 + HDTV & 7.1 system =  :Pimpin':

----------


## Herb

H&R sports cup kit for the golf  :Smilie:

----------


## 86max

> _Originally posted by JordanEG6_ 
> * 
> 
> During an O&amp;G economic crisis, Andy?!  
> Haha 
> Either way, nice purchase hahaha.*



Something to keep myself occupied when I get laid off  :Burn Out:  

Just hooked the wheel up really quick, takes some time to get used to. I'm still nowhere near as fast than I am with the controller yet.

----------


## Kona9



----------


## KoukiS14

Nice ride Kona9.  :thumbs up:

----------


## eblend

Just hooked myself and my wife up with 3 nights at The Fairmont Chateau Whistler for 3 nights just before Christmas 09 for $99 a night  :Big Grin:  They have a 20th Year annaversary celebration and have 20 rooms priced at that price for every day of the year (I think this promo is running for 1 week)

----------


## S13_Ryan

what website did you use? that would be awesome.

mind PM'ing me some info?

----------


## cosmok

Michelin LTX AT2 in 285/70-17 x5

----------


## baredownthere

Easton Stealth S17 RH 85 Iginla flex.

----------


## BlackArcher101



----------


## iceburns288



----------


## dino_martini

and

----------


## EK 2.0

OH, and an attempt to pull a "Redlyne_mr2"







A few will know already... :Wink:

----------


## Jlude

> _Originally posted by Kona9_ 
> **



Nicely done, Ken. Window looks fogged up... just get done breakin' it in?!?!  :Pooosie:  





> _Originally posted by EK 2.0_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH, and an attempt to pull a &quot;Redlyne_mr2&quot;
> ...



Nice... makin' things happin' eh.

I love those wheels... they're gonna look sick on your ek

----------


## EK 2.0

> _Originally posted by Jlude_ 
> * 
> Nice... makin' things happin' eh.
> 
> I love those wheels... they're gonna look sick on your ek*





Thank you, thank you...

----------


## BoostMonkey

+ 



+ 



+ 

 

= 



 

 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Bladeh

:thumbs up:

----------


## chathamf



----------


## Ice712

> _Originally posted by BoostMonkey_



I like short shorts  :thumbs up:

----------


## Jlude

Just picked this up this afternoon... tired of waiting for the 17" MBP to hit shelves.

I'm lovin' it so far.

24" iMac

----------


## rjessa

06 330xi

Bought last week Sparkling Graphite, just waiting for detail to be done

----------


## benz_890

http://shop.edhardyeyewear.com/produ..._701-74-2.html

in black  :Wink:

----------


## CivicDXR

Picked up a set of these used in good condition for an awesome price. I get them this weekend hopefully, but will probably wait to put them on.

----------


## mo_money2supe

Competition Stage 2 Clutch and lightweight flywheel.

Just finished installing it last weekend. Took me nearly a week!  :crazy nut:  Still trying to break it in though...

----------


## JordanEG6

Been awhile, my latest purchases

Freshwater Air Max 95 retro
» Click image for larger version 

Air Griffey Max retro
» Click image for larger version 

Air Zoom Kobe IV "MPLS" edition
» Click image for larger version

----------


## Redlyne_jr

Paintjob :Pooosie:

----------


## 2000_SI



----------


## iceburns288



----------


## Ekliptix

and

----------


## EK 2.0

Damn sir, you are going hard....

----------


## Ekliptix

11's in Calgary with 400whp, the stock clutch, stock heads, and stock intake manifold is the goal! This should help a little.

Plus, the wheels are factory GM Pontiac GTO spares, haha. I ordered them from a US GM dealer for $70US each!

----------


## ekguy

Not as baller as some of the shoes on here but I definitely like em. I only wear Addidas.

----------


## Jlude

A god damn bicycle!!! 

Gonna start bikin' to work!

No pictures though.

----------


## SoSlowDx

^ Biking is awesome; good exercise!

Just bought 2 pairs of the Monster Nike Shox; black and white!

$340 for two pair of shoes means eating MAMA noodles for a while  :ROFL!:

----------


## That.Guy.S30

^ you should buy the nike SB they are much cooler

----------


## SoSlowDx

LOL can't return these shoes now man! 

Maybe I should be a dirty nammer and go down for a free sub  :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:

----------


## LongCity

> _Originally posted by Thi_Thi Subs_ 
> *^ you should buy the nike SB they are much cooler*



hah oh man...

----------


## 95EagleAWD

That should help out a bit on the track.  :thumbs up:

----------


## Dave P

vroom vroom party starter

----------


## XylathaneGTR

> _Originally posted by iceburns288_ 
> **



I'm such a lost nerd...I actually want these.

My latest noteworthy purchase = Tickets to Jerry Seinfeld.

----------


## jonnycat

2009 Trek 6000, no personal pics yet.

----------


## stevieo

> _Originally posted by SoSlowDx_ 
> *LOL can't return these shoes now man! 
> 
> Maybe I should be a dirty nammer and go down for a free sub   *



grab me one too!

----------


## iceburns288

> _Originally posted by XylathaneGTR_ 
> *I'm such a lost nerd...I actually want these.*



Hah, I don't fly first class! I bought plane tickets and Googled for a picture of plane tickets :p



Generic Cubs ticket:


Going to two Cubs games this season so far... first Cubs-Cards and now Cubs-Astros. w00t!

----------


## 410440

finally something worthy of posting for you beyond ballers...



bought it today, sent it out for sizing and whatever else they do

----------


## JordanEG6

Nike SB "Buzz Lightyear" Eugene Backpack
» Click image for larger version
^^ Yeaaah, I am a grown-ass man, but I don't give a f*ck haha.

Air Zoom Kobe IV "Martin Luther King Day" edition 
House of Hoops exclusive
» Click image for larger version

----------


## Redlyne_jr



----------


## 962 kid



----------


## Redlyne_mr2

Man the Boulangers are ballin out of control!

----------


## iceburns288

^lol. I havent seen this new Galant since I got the last pics of the Hyundai  :Burn Out:  

The Volcano has made me poor. I haven't bought anything lately except:
» Click image for larger version

----------


## ekguy

> _Originally posted by 410440_ 
> *finally something worthy of posting for you beyond ballers...
> 
> 
> 
> bought it today, sent it out for sizing and whatever else they do*



congrats are in order here I believe hehe.

----------


## wesseam

Bought a couple new transformers (yes I'm a nerd at heart) Just got ultra magnus and 25 year anniversary of optimus prime.



I also bought a Volvo s40.

----------


## EK 2.0

Seriously Optimus is 25 years old??....


Damn, how is HE younger than me hahaha....

----------


## wesseam

> _Originally posted by EK 2.0_ 
> *Seriously Optimus is 25 years old??....
> 
> 
> Damn, how is HE younger than me hahaha....*



I know homie, he is a about a year younger then me and has accomplished soooo much more the I have.

----------


## 240SX92

Don't mind the crummy old downpipe and elbow, they are replaced by new ones!

----------


## EK 2.0

> _Originally posted by wesseam_ 
> * 
> I know homie, he is a about a year younger then me and has accomplished soooo much more the I have.*




werrrd and he's touched Megan Fox...

----------


## CivicDXR

> _Originally posted by wesseam_ 
> *
> 
> Bought a couple new transformers (yes I'm a nerd at heart) Just got ultra magnus and 25 year anniversary of optimus prime.
> 
> 
> 
> I also bought a Volvo s40.*



wow, those transformers are pimp...

and the volvo is too! Nice ride!

----------


## JordanEG6

> _Originally posted by wesseam_ 
> *
> 
> Bought a couple new transformers (yes I'm a nerd at heart) Just got ultra magnus and 25 year anniversary of optimus prime.
> *



 :Shock:  is that small optimus Gen 1?! Sick toys dude!


Been waiting for this bastard for days!

Nike Trainer 1 Flywire Limited (1 of 100)
Manny Pacquiao PE
"Commemoritive Hatton vs Pacquiao edition"

----------


## eb0i

> _Originally posted by JordanEG6_ 
> * 
> 
>  is that small optimus Gen 1?! Sick toys dude!
> 
> 
> Been waiting for this bastard for days!
> 
> Nike Trainer 1 Flywire Limited (1 of 100)
> ...



Wow! You are a true shoe whore!

----------


## civiclvr

> _Originally posted by wesseam_ 
> *
> 
> Bought a couple new transformers (yes I'm a nerd at heart) Just got ultra magnus and 25 year anniversary of optimus prime.
> 
> 
> 
> I also bought a Volvo s40.*







> _Originally posted by JordanEG6_ 
> * 
> 
>  is that small optimus Gen 1?! Sick toys dude!
> 
> 
> Been waiting for this bastard for days!
> 
> Nike Trainer 1 Flywire Limited (1 of 100)
> ...





That small Optimus is Gen 1.. but is a re-issue! Sick collection man. They just released Grimlock for the masterpiece collection.. I've got to get my hands on one!

Wow jordan... I'm always amazed everytime I open this thread you ALWAYS have one or 2 posts about new kicks.. you sir, are a true collector!

----------


## stevieo

flight to vegas! and 5days 4 nights encore at the wynn

----------


## super240

1989 240sx.

rims/tires

soon to buy a sr20det  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nismorphed



----------


## adikoni

> _Originally posted by Nismorphed_ 
> **



Yo Z how you've been long time no talk. We should do Chochrane again.

Oh I got's a new grille

----------


## 4doorj

> _Originally posted by JordanEG6_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> Nike Trainer 1 Flywire Limited (1 of 100)
> Manny Pacquiao PE
> &quot;Commemoritive Hatton vs Pacquiao edition&quot;*



How the heck did you get your hands on those?

----------


## JordanEG6

> _Originally posted by 4doorj_ 
> * 
> How the heck did you get your hands on those?*



I've had people in the US line up/camp out for kicks for me before. This happened to be a successful one. Hahaha.

I was actually going to fly to Vegas the evening before the release but there were no guarantees of getting one, since it was first come, first serve, I didn't wanna take the chance so, I got someone in San Fran and Vegas to camp out for me. I ended up getting only one.

----------


## 4doorj

damn they must be good friends to camp out for shoes for you

----------


## JordanEG6

> _Originally posted by 4doorj_ 
> *damn they must be good friends to camp out for shoes for you*



I pay over retail, they just keep the profits haha.

----------


## Jlude

> _Originally posted by ekguy_ 
> * 
> 
> congrats are in order here I believe hehe.*



if she has said yes... maybe he hasn't asked, in which case you've jynxed him. jk

----------


## sh0ko

ct27






with a trd head gasket

----------


## Dj_Stylz

Got these from livestock this morning

----------


## 5fivespeed

Win.



Ray

----------


## Ukyo8

Damn... so many ballers on beyond  :Big Grin:

----------


## Vagabond142

While not as balling as other Beyonders, I too have recently purchased an item and herewith share it with Beyond:

» Click image for larger version

That is all -_-

----------


## Team_Mclaren

dont know why i bought it, but it looks cool... i dont even own a bike lol

----------


## EK 2.0

> _Originally posted by Dj_Stylz_ 
> *
> Got these from livestock this morning
> 
> » Click image for larger version*





YEEEEEEZY's

----------


## stevieo

band of brothers, something about mary, wedding singer, inside man, weeds season 4, american history x on blu ray
and then i grabbed OC season 2-4 on dvd haha (yes i have all of them now!)

----------


## eb0i

> _Originally posted by Dj_Stylz_ 
> *Got these from livestock this morning
> 
> *



Nice  :thumbs up: 

How much did that run you?

----------


## Dj_Stylz

They cost $260.00 for the tan's. The black were a little bit more. I was the last person to get the last pair. Was lucky enough to go on Friday and get the last number they had aswell. So once i got back on Saturday at 5:30 everyone just stood in their spots at 10:00.

----------


## herragge

HOLY SHIT YEEEEEZY'S!!!!!
That is a great price man! They are going on Ebay for like 700 bones it is ridiculous. What location did you go to I didn't even know you could get them in Calgary? Tan ones are awesome, I haven't seen those yet!

----------


## Jeremiah

> _Originally posted by Dj_Stylz_ 
> *They cost $260.00 for the tan's. The black were a little bit more. I was the last person to get the last pair. Was lucky enough to go on Friday and get the last number they had aswell. So once i got back on Saturday at 5:30 everyone just stood in their spots at 10:00.*



fuckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk!

I saw you leaving the parking lot at like 6am on saturday morning. Did you just stand in line on friday, get your number go home and come back and then wait again? When i went everyone was standing/sitting in the rain with tarps over their heads lol

----------


## Grogador

balls

----------


## Dj_Stylz

> _Originally posted by herragge_ 
> *HOLY SHIT YEEEEEZY'S!!!!!
> That is a great price man! They are going on Ebay for like 700 bones it is ridiculous. What location did you go to I didn't even know you could get them in Calgary? Tan ones are awesome, I haven't seen those yet!*



Yeah livestock opened up in Calgary. Saturday was the first day aswell lol.

http://www.deadstock.ca/home.php





> _Originally posted by Jeremiah_ 
> * 
> 
> fuckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk!
> 
> I saw you leaving the parking lot at like 6am on saturday morning. Did you just stand in line on friday, get your number go home and come back and then wait again? When i went everyone was standing/sitting in the rain with tarps over their heads lol*



Yeah once i got my number i went home and then came back haha. Almost everyone had tarps outside but everyone was in their car's. The guy that got the first pair of shoes was there at 11 am the day before!

Did you still wait in line or did you just go home after?

----------


## JordanEG6

> _Originally posted by Dj_Stylz_ 
> *Got these from livestock this morning
> 
> *



Congrats on the purchase! 
Nice campout technique. Hahaha.

----------


## Redlyne_mr2

Nice score, I'm hoping they start to stock more of those as time goes on, I'm not dedicated enough to wait in the rain lol.

----------


## Jeremiah

> _Originally posted by Dj_Stylz_ 
> * 
> 
> Yeah livestock opened up in Calgary. Saturday was the first day aswell lol.
> 
> http://www.deadstock.ca/home.php
> 
> 
> 
> ...



naw i bounced man.

had i known that they were giving out numbers the night before i would have gone and waited... oh well too bad, they jacked the price on the black yeezys anyways, when i was at livestock in van they told me they sold them for $260

----------


## ICEBERG

Finally got some new Rollerskates. :Smilie:

----------


## 410440

As long as the bank doesnt fuck around, this is my latest purchase.  :thumbs up:

----------


## Jeremiah

> _Originally posted by 410440_ 
> *
> 
> As long as the bank doesnt fuck around, this is my latest purchase. *



awesome congrats!

----------


## VaN_HaMMeRSTeiN

> _Originally posted by Jeremiah_ 
> * 
> 
> naw i bounced man.
> 
> had i known that they were giving out numbers the night before i would have gone and waited... oh well too bad, they jacked the price on the black yeezys anyways, when i was at livestock in van they told me they sold them for $260*



Looks like a pretty sweet store, to bad the BBC stuff is so expensive  :thumbsdown:

----------


## xDodge2x

Bus Fair WOOT!!!

----------


## Prelude_dude

Frick those yeezys are sexy 

These are my recent shoe pic ups


Nike SB Dunk Lows
Nike Toki Lux
Nike Blazer High Stussy x Neighborhood

----------


## carzcraz

We gave up on the BMW (E60) and picked up the Sti.



His (Sti) and hers (S2000), winter car (Protege) is currently parked.

----------


## Criticull

Damn, those orange laced Nike's are sick.

----------


## JordanEG6

Completed it today.  :Smilie: 

» Click image for larger version
Nike Air Zoom Flight Club "Megatron"

» Click image for larger version
Nike Air Zoom Fun Police "Bumblebee"

» Click image for larger version
Nike Air Zoom Sharkalaid "Soundwave"

----------


## Jonel

damn Jordan, how many pairs of kicks do you have?

----------


## JordanEG6

> _Originally posted by Jonel_ 
> *damn Jordan, how many pairs of kicks do you have?*



Honestly I stopped counting awhile ago, lol.

----------


## eblend

Anyone care to explain the obsession with ugly nikes? Not trying to offend anyone, I just trully can't understand how shoes with 70s styling can get so much demand

----------


## scat19

^ You need to watch the tv series "confidential"

There was a Denim Confidential, and then a Sneaker Confidential.

It kind of opened my eyes to how many people breathe shoes.

----------


## JordanEG6

> _Originally posted by eblend_ 
> *Anyone care to explain the obsession with ugly nikes? Not trying to offend anyone, I just trully can't understand how shoes with 70s styling can get so much demand*



They're collectors items?  :dunno:  
Alot of the stuff I have isn't just for wear but for collecting as well. A pair of Air Jordans can increase in value 5-6 times it's retail price in a very short amount of time. It's not just a fad either, people have been collecting and wearing all types of shoes for years. Most of which when the first Air Jordan came out or when Run DMC started endorsing Adidas. That was 25 years ago. 

If you ever watch "Swoosh" on the Score, "Sneaker Confidential", or "Just for Kicks". I've been on NikeTalk as well for awhile now, maybe if you browse that forum, you'll understand a little more.

----------


## Critical

> _Originally posted by eblend_ 
> *Anyone care to explain the obsession with ugly nikes? Not trying to offend anyone, I just trully can't understand how shoes with 70s styling can get so much demand*



 :Werd!: 




> _Originally posted by Criticull_ 
> *Damn, those orange laced Nike's are sick.*



 :dunno:

----------


## LongCity

Because it brings you back to the good old days. Memories of big air bags and huge swooshes as well as the height of basketball in my generation (I'm 21) where you first got a taste of Nikes back in elementary. A lot of it is for nostalgic reasons. The reason I started buying lots of shoes was because I wanted to look cool while playing basketball. The answer I give when people ask me how many pairs of shoes I have is "not enough". Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Similar with the BMW M Couple, I think it's hideous but a lot of people find it a gorgeous car. As Jordan mentioned, shoes can increase in value substantially but I don't care about value, I wear and have worn all my shoes. I think more recently it's become more of a fad though with all the hipster/scenester kids buying Nike SBs with all the outrageous colours and whatnot but what can you do, Nike is capitalizing.

----------


## Jeremiah

> _Originally posted by JordanEG6_ 
> *Completed it today. 
> 
> » Click image for larger version
> Nike Air Zoom Flight Club &quot;Megatron&quot;
> 
> » Click image for larger version
> Nike Air Zoom Fun Police &quot;Bumblebee&quot;
> 
> ...



Damn J, you were able to get them afterall hey?

----------


## JordanEG6

^ Finally got a contact to HOH Chicago. Took some effort, but it's complete.

----------


## Jeremiah

> _Originally posted by JordanEG6_ 
> *^ Finally got a contact to HOH Chicago. Took some effort, but it's complete.*



Nice! Is he gonna be able to help for future releases?

Those transformers shoes are amazing

----------


## max_boost

I thought only girls were obsessed with shoes? Had no idea so many dudes are into it too haha j/k

----------


## JordanEG6

Can't live without my Large Regular to get me through the morning.  :Smilie: 





> _Originally posted by Jeremiah_ 
> * 
> 
> Nice! Is he gonna be able to help for future releases?
> 
> Those transformers shoes are amazing*



Yeap, Kobe IV "finals" edition home and away are set to release there if they haven't already. If I can scoop both up in my size for retail, I'll take 'em. 

There was a line up all week at HOH New York
» Click image for larger version 





> _Originally posted by max_boost_ 
> *I thought only girls were obsessed with shoes? Had no idea so many dudes are into it too haha j/k*



You'd be surprised. In some rare cases, people in the US get shot/stabbed/beat up for shoes. Any limited new release at a sneaker store is heavily watched by local police. Depending on the demand for the shoe, some stores arrange for cab/police escorts at the back of the store when the buyers walk out with a pair to secure customer safety. 

You don't see that in Calgary, but line-ups, riots, lottery draws, camp-outs and such are common in the states.

----------


## Prelude_dude

daamn jordan, ur kicks collection must be huge! One day i hope i can have a huge room full of sneakers lol. Im prob not as big as a crazee as jordan, i wear all my sneakers, but thats just cuz i don't have the money to spend on those crazy collectors items lol. 
Sneakers are an obsession guys.. i cna't get enough of them, all the crazy designs, all the effort that went into designing them. Its wearable art man. Its all the crazy colourways and crazy designs the last 3-4 years that have got me competely hooked. Also the last couple of years its been mad collaborations, and alot of japanese big name brands im into are collaborating with nike or adidas, its fricking awesome, i need to work hard to earn more money to blow on shoes!!!!

The shoe game is only recently picking up in calgary with the good foot and livestock. There was actually a line up before the opening at livestock for those yeezys, i was pumped, i didn't want the yeezys, i just want to go chat lol and meet some other sneakerheads

----------


## Boost Infested

spending waaay tooo much money last couple of weeks.

» Click image for larger version



Grille

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## speeed

:Burn Out:

----------


## LongCity

> _Originally posted by Prelude_dude_ 
> *daamn jordan, ur kicks collection must be huge! One day i hope i can have a huge room full of sneakers lol. Im prob not as big as a crazee as jordan, i wear all my sneakers, but thats just cuz i don't have the money to spend on those crazy collectors items lol. 
> Sneakers are an obsession guys.. i cna't get enough of them, all the crazy designs, all the effort that went into designing them. Its wearable art man. Its all the crazy colourways and crazy designs the last 3-4 years that have got me competely hooked. Also the last couple of years its been mad collaborations, and alot of japanese big name brands im into are collaborating with nike or adidas, its fricking awesome, i need to work hard to earn more money to blow on shoes!!!!
> 
> The shoe game is only recently picking up in calgary with the good foot and livestock. There was actually a line up before the opening at livestock for those yeezys, i was pumped, i didn't want the yeezys, i just want to go chat lol and meet some other sneakerheads*



Goodfoot is closing/closed basically. Maybe they should have learned how to treat their customers better.

----------


## EK 2.0

Man, I haven't copped kicks in I don't know how long...I really need to start again....

----------


## Gibson

Lulz @ "Are you gonna eat that?"

----------


## dino_martini

> _Originally posted by JordanEG6_ 
> *You'd be surprised. In some rare cases, people in the US get shot/stabbed/beat up for shoes. Any limited new release at a sneaker store is heavily watched by local police. Depending on the demand for the shoe, some stores arrange for cab/police escorts at the back of the store when the buyers walk out with a pair to secure customer safety. 
> 
> You don't see that in Calgary, but line-ups, riots, lottery draws, camp-outs and such are common in the states.*



I forget where I read it, but apparently when the first pair of Michael Jordan sneakers came out, there were incidents of people 'shoe jacking' at gun point.

----------


## iceburns288

I wish I could have found a better one. I wanted one with a black collar and a nice engineering badge. :Frown:

----------


## Palmiros

2008 R6


Puig Z racing screen


Competition Werks fender eliminator


Alpinestars NYC Jacket

----------


## Sakui77



----------


## Prelude_dude

nice pick ups sakui, didnt know there were calgary peeps on bt, im on bt2, only know of one edmonton guy

----------


## Sakui77

^
there are 2 on bt and one i know of that goes on bt2.

----------


## gpomp

some cheap wheels...

----------


## Sakui77



----------


## JordanEG6

> _Originally posted by gpomp_ 
> *some cheap wheels...
> *



Yeah....'cheap' indeed.  :thumbs up:

----------


## syritis

Boston Pizza... chicken strip combo with caesar salad

----------


## xttxt

Osprey Atmos 35L Backpack for my backpacking trip to Asiaaaa....

it took me 2 days to justify a $200 price tag on a backpack.

----------


## adam c

Biggest purchase LG 42" 42PQ60 Plasma plus some furniture for the home

----------


## reiRei

similar to this, but not... because the fiancee trolls beyond  :Big Grin:

----------


## Freeskier

> _Originally posted by JordanEG6_ 
> * 
> 
> Can't live without my Large Regular to get me through the morning. 
> 
> *



Ahem, i believe thats a medium...
kidding, i hear that dude, it's a lifesaver in the am.

----------


## DJ Lazy

Largest and fastest I could find without doing a special order... 

SEAGATE 500GB Momentus 7200.4 SATA 2.5in HDD w/ G-Force Protection, 16MB Cache

Trying this out:
 

And everything to run the above with:

----------


## KrisYYC

Small purchase: Turkey Sub from Subway

Large purchase: New desktop PC with Monitor, keyboard, mouse etc. from MemoryExpress.

----------


## BlackArcher101



----------


## FraserB

First "real" knife. Benchmade 723SBKD2 LE 6/700.

----------


## B4tMan



----------


## Tik-Tok

A ticket to the last night time shuttle launch EVER, from the Kennedy causeway!

----------


## stevieo

nike/bauer vapor shoulder pads, shin pads and elbow pads. 
now i just need to learn to skate better.

----------


## swak

Some cycling stuff...

Giro 'Monaco' gloves. (They are the best gloves ive ever had BY FAR)


CycleOps Fluid2 Trainer


Polar CS600 Cycling Computer (w/ HRM, Speed, Altitude, and Cadence)

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by Tik-Tok_ 
> *A ticket to the last night time shuttle launch EVER, from the Kennedy causeway!*



FTW!!!  :Shock:

----------


## Tik-Tok

> _Originally posted by DJ Lazy_ 
> * 
> 
> FTW!!! *




Yeah, should be fucking awesome. Hopefully hurricane bill doesn't push the launch date back. I forgot my camera in Calgary too, but a girl from the office down here is going to lend me hers.

----------


## BlackArcher101

I'm jealous about the shuttle launch... very very jealous. Congrats!  :Clap:

----------


## GT.....O?

2007 yamaha r6

----------


## jjmac

Injen CAI and Meguairs NXT 2.0 and Microfiber cloths  :Big Grin:

----------


## almerick

a case of kidrobot toys  :crazy nut:

----------


## GOnSHO

a pair of Oakley Oilrigs (white w/ text)

and a keg of kokanee  :Big Grin:

----------


## Danny Meehan



----------


## Jlude

Glad I got these!

----------


## happydude

Figured it was time for a new one and got a decent deal.

----------


## CRXguy

> _Originally posted by swak_ 
> *Some cycling stuff...
> 
> CycleOps Fluid2 Trainer
> 
> 
> *



Where and how much for the trainer?

----------


## pyroza

Mono of course  :Big Grin:

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Beseler/Minolta 45A pulsed-xenon head.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jonel

New Yamaha Keys

----------


## RY213

15" Mac Book Pro

----------


## Impreza

and it is fucking LOUD.....

----------


## swak

> _Originally posted by CRXguy_ 
> * 
> 
> Where and how much for the trainer?*



I bought it off a buds, for pretty cheap, but i think 'The Bike Shop' carries cycleops trainers. They run $300 ish.

----------


## jdmXSI

I got a set of Rally Armour mudflaps, Wed sport wheels and Hellasuper tones for my bday :Big Grin: 

oh and apple just sent my a new iPhone :Big Grin:

----------


## codetrap

Trip to Holguin..
http://content.westjetvacations.com/...estination=HOG


 

And new stereo for the Jetta

http://www.kenwood.ca/Car_Entertainm..._Video/DNX7140

----------


## ZorroAMG

Here's a recent purchase....my MBP is now my travel/coffee table computer...

New iMac 24" 3.06ghz, 8gb RAM 1TB HDD

New 24" iMac bezel retrofitted to cover my 23" Apple Cinema display

Bose Companion 3 V2 speakers & sub

Black keys from a MacBook Air for my aluminum keyboard

iMac-like dock for the iPhone.

Apple fanboy advanced kit...CLEARLY...lol




Working on a 30" display arm retrofit to the 23" display so that it's the same height, without a riser. Also have a new MacPadd on the way  :Big Grin:

----------


## EK 2.0

Damnnnnn Multi-Grain...that's hard core..... :Pimpin':

----------


## Team_Mclaren



----------


## gmoney82



----------


## pyroza

> _Originally posted by ZorroAMG_ 
> *apple apple and more apple products*



Why would you buy the cinema displays? They cost way too much

----------


## Danny Meehan

> _Originally posted by codetrap_ 
> *Trip to Holguin..
> http://content.westjetvacations.com/...estination=HOG
> *



awesome purchase

----------


## ZorroAMG

> _Originally posted by pyroza_ 
> * 
> 
> Why would you buy the cinema displays? They cost way too much*



Why would you care which displays I buy? You worry too much.


PS they are GREAT displays for graphics work, photos and video, which I need.

----------


## RY213

That is sick Zorro! I like how your accessories match your wallpaper  :Big Grin:

----------


## ZorroAMG

:Big Grin:  No homo....but yeah.

----------


## Jlude

> _Originally posted by ZorroAMG_ 
> * 
> 
> Why would you care which displays I buy? You worry too much.
> 
> 
> PS they are GREAT displays for graphics work, photos and video, which I need.*



That was gonna be my question... haha what exactly do you do that would require that. I didn't know you were involved in anyting that would require that kinda "fire power". 

Sick setup. I have the same 24" iMac (4g ram). I want to buy a 17"MBP, but really I'm strongly considering reverting back to windows. Perhaps I'm just not "getting" the mac concept or something. I think I need to learn more about it, even the simplest things I could do with a pc, I can't even do with a mac.

----------


## Numi

Had these for a bit and there stiff as fawk.

----------


## S13_Ryan

> _Originally posted by ZorroAMG_ 
> * 
> 
> Why would you care which displays I buy? You worry too much.
> 
> 
> PS they are GREAT displays for graphics work, photos and video, which I need.*



still dont understand why you wouldnt just take the money spent on those displays and buy a 1080P lcd tv to use as your monitor.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by S13_Ryan_ 
> * 
> 
> still dont understand why you wouldnt just take the money spent on those displays and buy a 1080P lcd tv to use as your monitor.*



....seriously? I think the Apple displays are hideously overpriced as you can get the identical panel in different monitors for far cheaper, but who would want to do photo or video editing on a televison with a max vertical res of only 1080?  :dunno:

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> *but who would want to do photo or video editing on a televison with a max vertical res of only 1080? *




Duhhh! Someone who doesn't do photo/video editing! Or just someone that doesn't know wtf they are buying... ZOMG1080PPPPPPPPPPPPP....  :ROFL!:

----------


## ZorroAMG

> _Originally posted by Jlude_ 
> * 
> 
> That was gonna be my question... haha what exactly do you do that would require that. I didn't know you were involved in anyting that would require that kinda &quot;fire power&quot;. 
> *



I do my own audition self tape vids when I send auditions to TO, LA, Cgy, Mtl NYC etc and I need to cut the video, add titles, etc. I did my demo as well. Also for post on my hobby photography. 




> _Originally posted by S13_Ryan_ 
> * 
> 
> still dont understand why you wouldnt just take the money spent on those displays and buy a 1080P lcd tv to use as your monitor.*



Um....one display IS the computer chief. The other I already had since '06, so why wouldn't I use these monitors, which are great.




> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> * 
> 
> ....seriously? I think the Apple displays are hideously overpriced as you can get the identical panel in different monitors for far cheaper, but who would want to do photo or video editing on a televison with a max vertical res of only 1080? *



You know it's not all about the practical when buying apple haha. Sure, the panel is in another monitor but that monitor usually looks cheap as shit, wrapped in plastic.





> _Originally posted by DJ Lazy_ 
> * 
> 
> Duhhh! Someone who doesn't do photo/video editing! Or just someone that doesn't know wtf they are buying... ZOMG1080PPPPPPPPPPPPP.... *



Yep, that's me  :Big Grin:  haha I do nothing with photos or vids!

----------


## Disoblige

Acura TL / ZKW-R Clear Lense Hybrid Bi-xenon Projectors 



Retrofit.  :Big Grin:

----------


## AA2001

94 EG sweet
JDM fogs
Camber Kit
FUCKING TIMING BELT TOO!!

----------


## Jlude

4 huge cans of redbull so that I can stay up all night and meet my Monday deadline.

----------


## Kardon

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Shlade

> _Originally posted by Jlude_ 
> *4 huge cans of redbull so that I can stay up all night and meet my Monday deadline.*



sounds super shitty!

for me 1991 SR20DET powered 240sx!

----------


## Jlude

> _Originally posted by Kardon_ 
> *» Click image for larger version*



 :Drool:   :thumbs up:  




> _Originally posted by Shlade_ 
> * 
> 
> sounds super shitty!
> 
> for me 1991 SR20DET powered 240sx!*




It is, I need to learn better time management.

----------


## Kardon

> _Originally posted by Jlude_ 
> * 
> 
>   
> 
> *



Thanks man  :Smilie:

----------


## bball2

> _Originally posted by ZorroAMG_ 
> **



Sick setup!!  :Drool:

----------


## EK 2.0

Nothing uber exciting....but it's been a long while since I have copped kicks...but yeah....Some Air Max 90 Quickstrikes...

----------


## almerick



----------


## scat19

> _Originally posted by Disoblige_ 
> *Acura TL / ZKW-R Clear Lense Hybrid Bi-xenon Projectors 
> 
> 
> 
> Retrofit. *



OMG! Pat on the back. Someone doing it right.

I've seen so many HID kits stuffed in halogen reflectors it's driving me absolutely fucking crazy. So blinding and not to mention it did NOTHING for their night-time visibility. The BEST way to upgrade your lights is with a proper projector!

I like to sit behind these douches and flick the bi-xenon....

----------


## Vagabond142

Digital prepurchase waaaaaaay back when, but it's released now, so I'm posting now XD

----------


## superflychief

My new toy...

----------


## ATARI

interior leds

----------


## drnerd

Whopper combo...coke, no ice. 

...fries were a little stale, I should go back and bitch.  :Whipped:

----------


## spikerS

23 foot prowler tandem axel holiday trailer. 

Oldschool, but it will do the trick! 

 :thumbs up:

----------


## wes_v

flesh light:

----------


## aypi

> _Originally posted by wes_v_ 
> *flesh light:
> *



 :facepalm:

----------


## CRXguy



----------


## Jlude

I finally broke down and bought one...

17" MBP

----------


## Kardon

How you like it mang?

----------


## Jlude

> _Originally posted by Kardon_ 
> *How you like it mang?*



The MBP?

It's great. I'm loving it... although I'm currently having some issues with XP. I have completely gotten rid of VMware and have decided to just use bootcamp... But like I said, issues.

Other than that. I love it.

----------


## cdnsir

Upgrading from the old Curve...

----------


## EK 2.0

whooo the TOUR....I heart that Berry...

----------


## dino_martini



----------


## finboy

> _Originally posted by dino_martini_ 
> **



niiiice, where did you get them?

----------


## dino_martini

> _Originally posted by finboy_ 
> * 
> 
> niiiice, where did you get them?*



Source on 17th ave.

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by dino_martini_



Sweet kicks!  :thumbs up:

----------


## almerick

Preparing for the -50 weather

----------


## Dave P

1981 Suzuki RM100

sweetness

----------


## Jlude

> _Originally posted by Dave P_ 
> *1981 Suzuki RM100
> 
> sweetness*



Old School sweetness!  :thumbs up:

----------


## GOnSHO

2009 Dodge Ram 1500 Sport 4x4, Fully loaded, Crew cab

----------


## Impreza

> _Originally posted by almerick_ 
> *Preparing for the -50 weather
> *



I just got the same jacket, but in graphite...

Where did you get yours from? Henry Singer? It was a bitch finding my size...

----------


## almerick

> _Originally posted by Impreza_ 
> * 
> 
> I just got the same jacket, but in graphite...
> 
> Where did you get yours from? Henry Singer? It was a bitch finding my size...*



I bought mine from Henry on 4th? I thought I would be a small but then the medium fit alright, so I went with that instead. I know harry rosen and Holt carries this brand as well.

----------


## scat19

People still have fur around the hood?  :ROFL!:

----------


## almerick

> _Originally posted by scat19_ 
> *People still have fur around the hood? *



yup, so now what do we do? Actually I checked if i could remove after the purchase but realize i couldn't, no idea what the point of it is anyways...

----------


## ekguy

> _Originally posted by almerick_ 
> *
> 
> yup, so now what do we do? Actually I checked if i could remove after the purchase but realize i couldn't, no idea what the point of it is anyways...*



the point is to keep snow and wind out of your face. Lot's of nice snowboarding jackets come with fur around the hood.

----------


## almerick

> _Originally posted by ekguy_ 
> * 
> 
> the point is to keep snow and wind out of your face. Lot's of nice snowboarding jackets come with fur around the hood.*



Gotcha, thanks for the info. Get yelled at by animal activists every year, I was usually with someone who was wearing *fake* fur.

----------


## Impreza

Those Canada Goose jackets actually use real coyote fur! Good, I hate coyotes. 

You got the Chilliwack, which has a "permanent" hood. If you got the Parkville, which is pretty much the exact same style, it has a removable hood.

----------


## Kirbs17

» Click image for larger version

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Kardon

> _Originally posted by Jlude_ 
> * 
> 
> The MBP?
> 
> It's great. I'm loving it... although I'm currently having some issues with XP. I have completely gotten rid of VMware and have decided to just use bootcamp... But like I said, issues.
> 
> Other than that. I love it.*



Hah figures, are you having that headphone jack issue? Or did you find one with a dedicated mic input + expresscard slot?

----------


## flipstah

+



 :Pimpin':

----------


## almerick

Just starting out so I bought a lower end speedball gun
 
 

and getting this one soon
 

oh and a turkey, spices, salt etc.

----------


## Prelude_dude

Picked her up Wednesday
some shitty cell phone pics for now

----------


## J NRG

.

----------


## Sakui77

Monster Mats for MKV GTi

----------


## Jlude

BEARS @ VIKINGS - NOVEMBER 29, 2009 - 50 YARD LINE - ROW 5 

Can't wait for the tickets to get here.

----------


## Gibson

MB-D10 battery grip for my D300 + an extra 
battery.

» Click image for larger version 

Sb-900. Finally upgraded.

----------


## pyroza

> _Originally posted by Jlude_ 
> *BEARS @ VIKINGS - NOVEMBER 29, 2009 - 50 YARD LINE - ROW 5 
> 
> Can't wait for the tickets to get here.*



 :Drool:  

jealous

----------


## Kardon

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *
> 
> *



Where?!?! And were they priced similar to american retailers or were they classically double the price?

----------


## gpomp

shaw pvr with 1 tb hard drive

----------


## Jlude

> _Originally posted by pyroza_ 
> * 
> 
>  
> 
> jealous*



It's an xmas gift to myself.

----------


## 4DoorGTZ

http://www.uucmotorwerks.com/CTS-V_f...ors/index.html

Just hope I'll have a car to put them on sometime this year.... ( http://forums.beyond.ca/st/282634/mf...for-new-cars-/ )

----------


## swak



----------


## rawsensation



----------


## HHURICANE1

Evo III 16g turbo, FIC 750cc injectors and an AEM EMS. Should be a fun winter. :Big Grin:

----------


## Vagabond142

> _Originally posted by Kirbs17_ 
> *
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



 :thumbs up:   :thumbs up:   :thumbs up:  

I love Logitech's G-series. You can hammer the everliving shit out of the G-11, G-15 or G-19, and they just take it and keep going. One of the strongest and most durable keyboards I've ever owned (I have a G15 v2). Excellent purchase  :I'd Hit it!:

----------


## swak

> _Originally posted by Vagabond142_ 
> * 
> 
>    
> 
> I love Logitech's G-series. You can hammer the everliving shit out of the G-11, G-15 or G-19, and they just take it and keep going. One of the strongest and most durable keyboards I've ever owned (I have a G15 v2). Excellent purchase *



x2...
Rockin the G15 v2.
Excellent keyobard... Feels so nice to type, then you go to work or school and use their keyboard and youre reminded how shitty other keyboards are haha..

----------


## JZS_147



----------


## JZS_147

i like clean sound  :Smilie:

----------


## cdnsir

Gonna slap on the winters this weekend anyways, might as well give the old girl some fresh lube while she's up.

----------


## iceburns288

x12

----------


## 4doorj

> _Originally posted by Prelude_dude_ 
> *Picked her up Wednesday
> some shitty cell phone pics for now 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Congrats!!!!
My bro has the same car but in white. Very nice car to drive.

----------


## darkENERGIE

13" macbook pro

----------


## 403Gemini

I just picked up a Nikon D50 off of ebay yesterday  :Big Grin:

----------


## ekguy

> _Originally posted by 403Gemini_ 
> *I just picked up a Nikon D50 off of ebay yesterday *



Nice Wayne. Are those types of cameras much more affordable on good ole Ebay??

----------


## mowglee

blueberry muffin + chocolate milk  :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## jjmac

Flash Omni-bounce from ebay =)

----------


## 962 kid

cannot wait till they get here  :Big Grin:

----------


## [email protected]

Haven't installed yet

----------


## signature7

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_ 
> *
> 
> Haven't installed yet*



How does that work? I've always been interested in it. What does it feel like?

----------


## [email protected]

Well i haven't installed yet, will be doing soon just too busy lately so i can't give you first hand feedback. Feedback from other people all over the place, response is great!

I feel my car is dead slow when i hit the accelerator till when the throttle plate opens which could just be me but i thought i would give it a whirl and see what actually happens.

Essentially it just removes the delay on the new drive-by-wire vehicles from when you touch the pedal till when the throttle plate opens. I will let you know when I get it installed.

----------


## signature7

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_ 
> *Well i haven't installed yet, will be doing soon just too busy lately so i can't give you first hand feedback. Feedback from other people all over the place, response is great!
> 
> I feel my car is dead slow when i hit the accelerator till when the throttle plate opens which could just be me but i thought i would give it a whirl and see what actually happens.
> 
> Essentially it just removes the delay on the new drive-by-wire vehicles from when you touch the pedal till when the throttle plate opens. I will let you know when I get it installed.*




Thanks! I get that same feeling with my dd. It is a Honda though :P so the feeling wasn't a shock., but I'll probably pick one up soon I'd like a little more pick up off the pedal.

----------


## vengie

17" MSR 069 rims with dunlop graspic ds-3's!

Should be a fun winter  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tik-Tok

Natuzzi version of a transformer  :Big Grin:  







Annnndddd... best movie watching couch *EVER*

----------


## stevieo

haha thats awesome tik-tok

----------


## aypi

hey tik-tok thats very nice man. lol

how much and where did you buy that? if you dont mind me asking. any other color?

thanks.

----------


## stealth

Nice couches man. How much are they?

----------


## 410440

Confirmed Purchase:



The new winter beater - need to lift it for some offroad action:

----------


## Jlude

> _Originally posted by 410440_ 
> *Confirmed Purchase:
> 
> 
> 
> The new winter beater - need to lift it for some offroad action:
> 
> *




Nice and Nice!

What are did you buy in?

Jeep looks to be CLEAN!

----------


## Tik-Tok

> _Originally posted by stevieo_ 
> *haha thats awesome tik-tok*






> _Originally posted by aypi_ 
> *hey tik-tok thats very nice man. lol
> how much and where did you buy that? if you dont mind me asking. any other color?
> thanks.*






> _Originally posted by stealth_ 
> *Nice couches man. How much are they?*



Thanks guys, took friggin 5 months to get here (custom order of colour/leather grade). Natuzzi Editions A494, $5400 taxes in from Bondars. (lots and LOTS of colour choices, you can get it in fabric as well, or other grades of leather)

I rather liked the black myself, but wasn't the look my wife was going for in our house (black )

----------


## aypi

^thanks for the info.  :thumbs up:  

that black one is  :Pimpin':   :Drool:

----------


## viperousness

Well, an ice cream !  :Smilie:   :thumbs up:

----------


## stevieo

> _Originally posted by Tik-Tok_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys, took friggin 5 months to get here (custom order of colour/leather grade). Natuzzi Editions A494, $5400 taxes in from Bondars. (lots and LOTS of colour choices, you can get it in fabric as well, or other grades of leather)
> 
> I rather liked the black myself, but wasn't the look my wife was going for in our house (black )*



damn, it is very nice set though. how comfy is it?  :Angel:

----------


## Dave P



----------


## mowglee

^  :Pimpin':   :thumbs up:

----------


## 4doorj



----------


## Sil80_D

4L of motul 8100 5w30

and a sparco sprint!

----------


## shamez

2004 Range Rover HSE

----------


## ramminghard

k6 GSXR 1000

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by 962 kid_ 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> cannot wait till they get here *



Let me know how the amp goes! I've been looking for a decent set to crank up my SR60's with and was actually gonna do a DIY one.

Hope it sounds sweet!

----------


## iceburns288

Possibly the best thing a stoner could ever eat. 970 calories, 61g of fat. However, it tastes absolutely incredible!  :Big Grin:

----------


## swak

SLOAN, KIDDIES!!!!!

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by iceburns288_ 
> *
> 
> Possibly the best thing a stoner could ever eat. 970 calories, 61g of fat. However, it tastes absolutely incredible! *



 :thumbs up:   :Drool:  however the Angry Whopper is better...  :Wink:

----------


## 7thgenvic

> _Originally posted by almerick_ 
> *Preparing for the -50 weather
> *



LOVE the Canadian Goose Jackets. When I was living in Denmark, every fucking Scandinavian rocked these jackets. The same jacket that is around 500 here in Calgary were selling for equivalent to 1200 in Copenhagen.. Arbitrage  :Smilie:

----------


## JordanEG6

Fuck yeeaaah! LOL

----------


## Team_Mclaren



----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo



----------


## Cody D

DVD's weren't around when I was buying those exact toys, but the accessories are identical to what they were back in the 80's. I'm surprised at how little they changed.




> _Originally posted by JordanEG6_ 
> *Fuck yeeaaah! LOL
> 
> *

----------


## eb0i

> _Originally posted by almerick_ 
> *Preparing for the -50 weather
> *



That must have been awesome this past week. I am definitely going to pick one up tomorrow (yes I know the weather will warm up soon).

----------


## jwslam

PING! on my ipod touch.
oh no wait, is it still a purchase if it's free? haha

----------


## ex1z7

The one on the right..

----------


## schocker

picked up a new tv

----------


## ekguy

This:



Best purchase ever. Me and my gf split on it since she's a mad gamer which is nice hehe.

----------


## Wraith

> _Originally posted by ekguy_ 
> *This:
> 
> 
> 
> Best purchase ever. Me and my gf split on it since she's a mad gamer which is nice hehe.*



You bought to first MW?  :dunno: 


edit: o you're quick

----------


## swak

No actual photos...
But you get the idea.

----------


## Dave P



----------


## im2fst4u

Decided to try to get a deal on a new 2010 Keystone Laredo 303TG from Western RV out here in Airdrie. They came down a little ($2200 off with a new hitch and battery) so I went for it.
Not actual pictures of mine but you get the idea.




Come on SUMMER!!!!!

----------


## almerick

Just a few things

 
 

and other stuff, snowboard, loader, 68/45 CF tank etc.

Pics aren't mine...

----------


## Orbie

> _Originally posted by JordanEG6_ 
> *Fuck yeeaaah! LOL
> 
> *



Man these are awesome! where did you get these? are they re-issues of the late 80's ones? Same accessories and appearances. I still remember back as a kid cutting off that plastic connector on Michelangelo's nunchuks and tying them together with a string so they would work properly. Great buy.

----------


## JordanEG6

> _Originally posted by Orbie_ 
> * 
> 
> Man these are awesome! where did you get these? are they re-issues of the late 80's ones? Same accessories and appearances. I still remember back as a kid cutting off that plastic connector on Michelangelo's nunchuks and tying them together with a string so they would work properly. Great buy.*



Yep, it's a re-issue from the 80's action figures for the TMNT 25th Anniv. with the exception of the DVD that is included in them. The packaging, the accessories bring back so many memories. I used to love these toys when I was a kid, I also ended up losing the accessories, the belts/holsters and eventually lost the toys themselves. It's nice to relive my childhood. Haha. 

I got them at Toys R Us. Scoured around the city and stopped at 4 locations until I found them at the 32nd store. They have alot of re-issued April, Rocksteady, Bebop, and Splinter left though, but the Turtles are gone. But they may be in the back of the warehouse, just ask for them. I had to ask.

----------


## almerick

> _Originally posted by eb0i_ 
> * 
> 
> That must have been awesome this past week. I am definitely going to pick one up tomorrow (yes I know the weather will warm up soon).*



This coat was awesome! The only part that got cold was the face since I couldn't see what I was shoveling and had to take the hood down. The gloves and hat look really warm too but dunno if anyone wants to drop 100 bucks for gloves!

Picked these guys up today at Mission

----------


## sCream

One95's! $300 off at prohockeylife, was a must buy!
 

And maybe a house if my offer is accepted!

----------


## Jlude

> _Originally posted by JordanEG6_ 
> * 
> 
> Yep, it's a re-issue from the 80's action figures for the TMNT 25th Anniv. with the exception of the DVD that is included in them. The packaging, the accessories bring back so many memories. I used to love these toys when I was a kid, I also ended up losing the accessories, the belts/holsters and eventually lost the toys themselves. It's nice to relive my childhood. Haha. 
> 
> I got them at Toys R Us. Scoured around the city and stopped at 4 locations until I found them at the 32nd store. They have alot of re-issued April, Rocksteady, Bebop, and Splinter left though, but the Turtles are gone. But they may be in the back of the warehouse, just ask for them. I had to ask.*




I still have my originals.

----------


## eb0i

> _Originally posted by sCream_ 
> *One95's! $300 off at prohockeylife, was a must buy!
>  
> 
> And maybe a house if my offer is accepted!*



Wow! Great price!

Are they on sale right now?

----------


## sCream

> _Originally posted by eb0i_ 
> * 
> 
> Wow! Great price!
> 
> Are they on sale right now?*



Yep, $449 right now, down from $750. Also, they had XXXX skates for $399 but they had no sizes left. I originally went in to try on the One75s for 399 but then i saw the one95's haha

----------


## hampstor



----------


## LongCity

That's a mean looking tire you got there.

----------


## Supa Dexta

> _Originally posted by im2fst4u_ 
> *Decided to try to get a deal on a new 2010 Keystone Laredo 303TG from Western RV out here in Airdrie. They came down a little ($2200 off with a new hitch and battery) so I went for it.
> Not actual pictures of mine but you get the idea.
> Come on SUMMER!!!!!*



bumper pull? ughhh

----------


## hampstor

> _Originally posted by LongCity_ 
> *That's a mean looking tire you got there.*



Very, after doing much research - I have found a tire I can drive year round that has fantastic mud, ice and snow traction. Paid $ 240 / corner  :Smilie:

----------


## im2fst4u

> _Originally posted by Supa Dexta_ 
> * 
> 
> bumper pull? ughhh*



Ya i know but i don't think my Denali would pull a 5th wheel  :Wink:  and my Tundra (pulled it home from the dealership but i could definitely feel it behind me) would have a hard time pulling a 5th wheel as well. Might be in the market for a diesel in a few years and then we can look into a big 5th wheel toy hauler.

----------


## Jlude

It's all I drink. Had a good ol' maritime garage/kitchen party last night, had to replenish the supplies.

----------


## colt22

> _Originally posted by Impreza_ 
> * 
> 
> I just got the same jacket, but in graphite...
> 
> Where did you get yours from? Henry Singer? It was a bitch finding my size...*



shit my buddy has one of these and they're insane! Made by Canadians for Canadians, cant go wrong, but the price is epic!

how much did you guys pay, I think its about 450? pretty $$, is there any where cheaper locally?

----------


## Vagabond142

+



=

 :Pimpin':   :Big Grin:   :thumbs up:

----------


## Zewind

with WIND Mobile? 

They are using my name!

----------


## Vagabond142

Yep, I am officially a windy :P

----------


## almerick

Been spoiling myself a lot lately

----------


## nykz

Bought my first pair of nudies yesterday, wanted them for a while now but never really got around in buying them. 25% off selected items at holt yesterday.. figured I'd probably regret if I let the deal pass

----------


## dino_martini

> _Originally posted by swak_ 
> *
> SLOAN, KIDDIES!!!!!*



They were supposed to open for Lenny Kravitz but we got Thornley instead  :Barf:

----------


## sevewone

> _Originally posted by im2fst4u_ 
> *Decided to try to get a deal on a new 2010 Keystone Laredo 303TG from Western RV out here in Airdrie. They came down a little ($2200 off with a new hitch and battery) so I went for it.
> Not actual pictures of mine but you get the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Come on SUMMER!!!!!*



You bought a Keystone eh  :Wink: ? What kinda warrantee did they give you

----------


## ///328is

:Pooosie:

----------


## eblend

Samsung Series 6 LED TV (46")

----------


## scat19

Damn that makes my tv look like a crt (mine is a 3 year old LCD)

----------


## swak

> _Originally posted by dino_martini_ 
> * 
> 
> They were supposed to open for Lenny Kravitz but we got Thornley instead *



ahaha oh man. That sucks

I would have gone to just see the opening act if sloan opened  :thumbs up:  

Did you go see them at the Gate on Dec 11th i think it was.

----------


## know1edge

.

----------


## Manhattan

Adidas Stan Smith II Def Jam Ed. Picked these up in Vegas for $40.

----------


## JordanEG6

Released today  :Smilie:

----------


## phamaze

^ wow ur quick on ur buys. i ordered a pair but i won't be getting them till after new years. sucks ass!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## LongCity

Me too!


 

Thinking about picking up a second pair if it's retail priced (not likely though).

----------


## LongCity

Mission accomplished!

They're a size 8 though so if anyone has an 8.5 that wants to trade, let me know!

----------


## Graham_A_M

A few gift baskets for my mom and scented candles too.

$200 of Masi "Amaron"e wine (Italian) for the family.

Reg $50/bottle, on sale for $32/bottle at all Sobeys liquor store locations.
you guys have to try a bottle, Its quite an experience. Unlike any other red wine (I've) ever tried. :thumbs up: 
Sale ends Tommorow, so get out there and grab a bottle.

----------


## Graham_A_M

> _Originally posted by im2fst4u_ 
> * 
> 
> Ya i know but i don't think my Denali would pull a 5th wheel  and my Tundra (pulled it home from the dealership but i could definitely feel it behind me) would have a hard time pulling a 5th wheel as well. Might be in the market for a diesel in a few years and then we can look into a big 5th wheel toy hauler.*



You can still get some wicked deals on Repos right now, at various auction houses.

----------


## dino_martini

1 x Fuente Opus X
1 x Xikar Executive

Unfortunately that is all that is left of the Opus X. Damn that is one good cigar.




> _Originally posted by swak_ 
> * 
> 
> ahaha oh man. That sucks
> 
> I would have gone to just see the opening act if sloan opened  
> 
> Did you go see them at the Gate on Dec 11th i think it was.*



I'm not a big fan of the Gateway, so I didn't go. But I enjoy Sloan anyway.  :dunno:

----------


## JordanEG6

Boxing day shit

 
PS3 Slim w/ Gran Turismo 5 Prologue

» Click image for larger version
Air Zoom Kobe V Quickstrike "Chaos" AKA "The Joker's"

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by JordanEG6_ 
> *Boxing day shit
> *



Same here. Not many good deals but I got my parentals their belated Christmas gift:



$367 + taxes. Not bad for $400  :thumbs up:

----------


## blownz

> _Originally posted by Graham_A_M_ 
> *$200 of Masi &quot;Amaron&quot;e wine (Italian) for the family.
> 
> Reg $50/bottle, on sale for $32/bottle at all Sobeys liquor store locations.
> you guys have to try a bottle, Its quite an experience. Unlike any other red wine (I've) ever tried.
> Sale ends Tommorow, so get out there and grab a bottle.*



This post caught my eye yesterday as I was just leaving work and about to stop by a liquor store to fill up a few empty spaces in the wine cooler.

It wasn't on sale mind you, but with your post I had to give it a try.

It was $46.99 though, and I noticed right beside it a bottle of Tomasi Amarone for $49.99 and another Tomasi Amarone for $71.99 a bottle. Are they similar and have you tried them?

Also, I stopped by a Superstore liquor store afterwards to get a bottle I couldn't find at Sobeys and I noticed the Masi Amarone was $38 regular and $32 if you bought 6 so you may want to cheque that out next time you need to restock.  :thumbs up:  

Anyway, I will let you know how I liked the wine.  :Smilie:

----------


## FraserB

Control arms! They are used but they came with all the parts to rebuild them. Not bad for $200, normally $1000+ for all of it. :Big Grin:

----------


## dj_rice

My new 5 month old Havenese/Chihuahua puppy named Yoshi  :Smilie: 


» Click image for larger version

» Click image for larger version

» Click image for larger version

----------


## DJ Lazy

^ Havanese dogs are awesome!

----------


## AndyL

Well... It was shiney... And it had a OEM box...



'40s gold plated tech - Barely looks used  :thumbs up:

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by FraserB_ 
> *Control arms! They are used but they came with all the parts to rebuild them. Not bad for $200, normally $1000+ for all of it. 
> 
> *



Sick, did you get those from the guy up in Edmonton?

----------


## Jlude

> _Originally posted by dj_rice_ 
> *My new 5 month old Havenese/Chihuahua puppy named Yoshi 
> 
> 
> » Click image for larger version
> 
> » Click image for larger version
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



very cute puppy

----------


## BlackRadon

i ordered in some sennheiser hd25-II from long and mcquade. Cant wait from them to get in.

----------


## dino_martini

w00t

----------


## Dope7

i am not going to lie, but this is my latest purchase.  :Pooosie:  


 :ROFL!:

----------


## 2000_SI

:facepalm:   :facepalm:   :facepalm:

----------


## Disoblige

Couldn't help it. So tempted to run it outside, but it always gets too dark when I'm done school or work.

----------


## Boost Infested



----------


## shakalaka

Can't wait for it to get here and get it installed on my mustang. :Drool:

----------


## Xtrema



----------


## spacerz

Lovin the kicks BoostInfested and Yoshi is one cute dog!

New-ish car parts, can't wait to get them on. WOOT! 


paired with...some NIB ground control coilovers  :Big Grin:

----------


## KKY



----------


## swak

> _Originally posted by Boost Infested_ 
> **



You ride BMX?

Looks like they took the design from 'Duo' seats.

----------


## LongCity

That's a Rogue Status collabo seat. You can see "Rogue Status" written on the back end of the seat there. That's his print for all of his merchandises.

----------


## know1edge

.

----------


## LongCity

Whateva.

----------


## Jlude

8 Week old Morkie.
I get him next friday.

----------


## KuruptEX

» Click image for larger version 

Storm Trooper Adidas!!

----------


## swak

> _Originally posted by LongCity_ 
> *That's a Rogue Status collabo seat. You can see &quot;Rogue Status&quot; written on the back end of the seat there. That's his print for all of his merchandises.*



Thanks for the insight, i am fully aware that this is a rogue status seat, but im saying that the design looks V VERY MUCH ALIKE to those shoes.

As if whoever made those shoes stole the design from duo.

----------


## Suey



----------


## asp integra

> _Originally posted by Jlude_ 
> * 
> 
> It's all I drink. Had a good ol' maritime garage/kitchen party last night, had to replenish the supplies.*



good stuff, all i ever want to drink as well! anywhere in town i can get a texas mickey of spiced????

----------


## asp integra

> _Originally posted by spacerz_ 
> *Lovin the kicks BoostInfested and Yoshi is one cute dog!
> 
> New-ish car parts, can't wait to get them on. WOOT! 
> 
> 
> paired with...some NIB ground control coilovers *



greatest wheels of all time!

----------


## LongCity

> _Originally posted by swak_ 
> * 
> 
> Thanks for the insight, i am fully aware that this is a rogue status seat, but im saying that the design looks V VERY MUCH ALIKE to those shoes.
> 
> As if whoever made those shoes stole the design from duo.*



No, man. It's a Duo seat with Rogue Status print; collaboration. The shoes are made by Rogue Status so the designs aren't alike but the same. They even have the hangtag still on it... There is no stolen design from Duo because it's not Duo's design to be stolen from.

----------


## projekt_a4/s2k

Latest purchase for me was a 450 gallon glass fish tank and most of it's set up equipment on boxing day. Delivery set for this saturday and have 7-8 guys lined up to move it. I guessing around 700-800 lbs for just the tank...Can't wait for my monster fish's new home. :Smilie:

----------


## saiyajin

> _Originally posted by projekt_a4/s2k_ 
> *Latest purchase for me was a 450 gallon glass fish tank and most of it's set up equipment on boxing day. Delivery set for this saturday and have 7-8 guys lined up to move it. I guessing around 700-800 lbs for just the tank...Can't wait for my monster fish's new home.*



thats sick ac def need to check it out when its up  :thumbs up:

----------


## projekt_a4/s2k

> _Originally posted by saiyajin_ 
> * 
> 
> thats sick ac def need to check it out when its up *





Yup my monster fish really needs a new larger home soon. I'm heavily overstocked and most of my fish are growing out my 225 gallon already....

----------


## Canadian Si

Where did ya get the Spiced Gold at ?




> Had a good ol' maritime garage/kitchen party last night



Good times eh ! :Big Grin:

----------


## im2fst4u

Picked up a nice Wolf case and 2 Wolf 4.0 winders for some of my collection off a fellow beyonder

----------


## projekt_a4/s2k

> _Originally posted by im2fst4u_ 
> *Picked up a nice Wolf case and 2 Wolf 4.0 winders for some of my collection off a fellow beyonder
> 
> 
> *




Hehe Russ glad to hear you like them. Thanks for purchasing them. The funds really helped me get some more gear for my upcoming monster fish tank :Big Grin:

----------


## know1edge

.

----------


## im2fst4u

> _Originally posted by projekt_a4/s2k_ 
> *Hehe Russ glad to hear you like them. Thanks for purchasing them. The funds really helped me get some more gear for my upcoming monster fish tank*



Thanks for the deal Andy! Oh....BTW...I have cash waiting for the day you decide to sell me that "thing" on your wrist!  :Wink: 
Also, let me know what else you need for the tank...I have a great deal of stuff for marine and freshwater aquariums.
Post some pics of that "pool" you call a tank!

----------


## im2fst4u

Picked up a very nice 2006 Panerai Firenze 1860 0084/1100 today. It is the Luminor Base 44mm.

----------


## Palmiros

That's a sick phone know1edge, I was thinking of getting it myself. Where did you get it from/how much? Can you use 3G in NA on it yet?

My purchases:

----------


## signature7

2010 Lexus GX 460 Starfire Pearl  :Big Grin:

----------


## know1edge

.

----------


## blackpeople

Grand New Garrett GT4094R

----------


## iceburns288



----------


## beyond_ban

^^ that looks like fun to take down some coyotes with.

EDIT: WTF happened to the .22 posted above me??

----------


## dino_martini

w00t  :Go Flames Go:

----------


## Zewind

Already on disk 3

----------


## CRXguy

Not actual picture, but looks exactly like this.

----------


## iceburns288

> _Originally posted by beyond_ban_ 
> *^^ that looks like fun to take down some coyotes with.
> 
> EDIT: WTF happened to the .22 posted above me??*



I was like "...What?"

----------


## aypi

the set is finally complete.

----------


## 4doorj

Alienware M11X
Can't wait to get it.

----------


## XylathaneGTR

Iceburns...
Do you have a link to the maker of those sunglasses?

----------


## adidas

> _Originally posted by XylathaneGTR_ 
> *
> Iceburns...
> Do you have a link to the maker of those sunglasses?*



Julbo

----------


## LongCity



----------


## Dope7

E30 shirt....

----------


## asp integra

this:

----------


## 95EG6P

http://www.asicsamerica.com/products...Y_ID=250001675

----------


## swak

Logitech Performance MX... Rad mouse to say the least.

----------


## JordanEG6

Picked up a few today.  :Smilie: 

» Click image for larger version

Trainer SC 2010 low

----------


## aypi

^nice, got 2 pairs too.  :thumbs up:

----------


## phamaze

are these ^ purchased locally?

----------


## aypi

> _Originally posted by phamaze_ 
> *are these ^ purchased locally?*



yes, but only 29 pairs available in calgary. when i went there yesterday only 2 pairs left, sizes 11.5 and 12.

----------


## asp integra

just got some of these!

----------


## swak

Sick, asp...

Where did you pick those up?
... or wheres a good place for a good pair of nikes that arent SB or 6.0 (ie. Mission or The Source, or something)

----------


## LongCity

SC Trainers and the AM90s can both be had from Champs. Pretty sure the Trainers are sold out though.

----------


## freshprince1

Add tinted windows, spoiler, 18" summer rims.

----------


## RMS

an '01 Land Rover Discovery II

EDIT:Here's a Pic of it

----------


## reiRei

new skates in which to thrash other females....  :Big Grin:

----------


## freshprince1

> _Originally posted by reiRei_ 
> *
> 
> new skates in which to thrash other females.... *



Pic's please.

----------


## Lex350

goin to be doing more riding this year so I needed a better bike

----------


## reiRei

> _Originally posted by freshprince1_ 
> * 
> 
> Pic's please.*



Pics of wha?

----------


## bigboom

> _Originally posted by reiRei_ 
> * 
> 
> Pics of wha?*



im pretty sure he wants pics of who's going to be using those skates  :Smilie:

----------


## CivicCoupe09

dads new whip ..

----------


## dino_martini



----------


## Idiot Stick

Blackberry Bold 9000.

I like it so far, been less than a day though. haha

----------


## BlackArcher101

Dino, why do you keep posting the barcode of your tickets online?

----------


## dino_martini

> _Originally posted by BlackArcher101_ 
> *Dino, why do you keep posting the barcode of your tickets online?*




?

----------


## BlackArcher101

The picture is all someone really needs to fake a ticket and get in. The series of bars is what's scanned at the entrance. Once scanned with the duplicate barcode, entry can't be gained with the real ticket.

----------


## dino_martini

> _Originally posted by BlackArcher101_ 
> *The picture is all someone really needs to fake a ticket and get in. The series of bars is what's scanned at the entrance. Once scanned with the duplicate barcode, entry can't be gained with the real ticket.*



Oh I see. Alright, thanks for the heads up.

----------


## Abeo

> _Originally posted by RMS_ 
> *an '01 Land Rover Discovery II
> 
> EDIT:Here's a Pic of it
> 
> *



Where was this taken?

----------


## Freeskier



----------


## eblend

i7 930 cpu



Gigabyte X58A-UD3R 



6GB tripple channel kit

----------


## flipstah

$100 for the whole thing minus the headgear and the bag. It came with two sticks and man, it's great before I can afford a new set. 

The helmet/cage combo, throat protector, and the bag were all new so I spent altogether ~$200-250.

Here's me making use of the gear sans throat protector:







All I need is my own chest protector and I'm golden!  :thumbs up:

----------


## swak

Shimano Ultegra Pedals.


Toupe Team Saddle

Stoked for the coming season.

----------


## nismodrifter

Woooo

----------


## stevieo

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *
> $100 for the whole thing minus the headgear and the bag. It came with two sticks and man, it's great before I can afford a new set. 
> 
> The helmet/cage combo, throat protector, and the bag were all new so I spent altogether ~$200-250.
> 
> Here's me making use of the gear sans throat protector:
> 
> 
> ...



you should get some hockey pants/cup too man hahaha

----------


## ekguy

:Big Grin:  





I'm very happy with it.  :Love:

----------


## gpomp

^minty  :thumbs up:

----------


## ekguy

> _Originally posted by gpomp_ 
> *^minty *



thanks hehe

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by stevieo_ 
> * 
> 
> you should get some hockey pants/cup too man hahaha*



Hahaha yeah, that too! I was already wearing a cup; saved me so many times during that event. 

I want kids.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jlude

> _Originally posted by ekguy_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very happy with it. *



What happened to the "I'm over Hondas... gonna buy VW"

----------


## ekguy

> _Originally posted by Jlude_ 
> * 
> 
> What happened to the &quot;I'm over Hondas... gonna buy VW&quot;*



This one was too much of a good deal to pass up. Plus it's super mint. I just wanted something cheaper on gas and something I could actually work on myself, or learn too anyways. The Legend is way too cramped and complicated to learn on. 

Plus there's a lot of aftermarket support and parts are definitely cheaper than for my Legend...

I still wouldn't mind a VW but from the thread I started most people said they break alot and are expensive to fix and for parts so I figured why not...

Love it so far though hehe.  :thumbs up:

----------


## Ashers

My 1 year old Seagate 7200.11 500GB died suddenly last night. That nasty firmware problem. In with the new Western Digital Caviar Black 500GB!

----------


## charlie_su1986

HTC Google Nexus One

AT&T/Rogers 3G version was release on the 16th... ordered one the same day  :Big Grin:  





This is my second phone, quite a nice upgrade from my old W300i  :thumbs up: 

DHL charged $7 brokerage on top of GST, not too bad.

----------


## gpomp

new shoes. ventus v12 evo on mugen gp

----------


## Jlude

> _Originally posted by gpomp_ 
> *new shoes. ventus v12 evo on mugen gp
> 
> *



Love those rims on the Si

----------


## JordanAndrew

> _Originally posted by gpomp_ 
> *new shoes. ventus v12 evo on mugen gp
> 
> *



wicked rims.. I have the replica ones on my mazda.

----------


## ekguy

> _Originally posted by gpomp_ 
> *new shoes. ventus v12 evo on mugen gp
> 
> *



Sooooo nice!!!  :Drool:

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by gpomp_ 
> *new shoes. ventus v12 evo on mugen gp
> *



That is the sex. Gunmetal, right?  :Drool:   :thumbs up:

----------


## gpomp

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> That is the sex. Gunmetal, right?  *



 yeah, same wheels as the mugen si.

----------


## DJ Lazy

Bunch of parts for a gaming rig:

Antec Nine Hundred Gamers Case
 

Gigabyte P55A-UD3 Mobo:
 

Intel Core i5 750 CPU:
 

2x Kingston HyperX 4GB PC3-12800 Dual Channel DDR3 Kit (2 x 2GB) w/ Intel XMP: ($199reg, on sale for $119.. so got 2 kits :Big Grin: )
 

Corsair HX650W Modular PSU:


Seagate Barracuda 7200rpm - 500GB HDD

$19.99 LG Super-Multi 22x DVD Writer, SATA, Black (OEM) 


Video card and Monitor to follow...

----------


## Supa Dexta

Laptop screen broke on a flight the other day so hadda pick up a new one in a hurry, grabbed this 


Acer Aspire 5740G-6454 w/ Core i5-430M, 4GB, 500GB, DVD+/-RW, 15.6in HD, Radeon HD 5650, Win 7 Home Premium 64-bit

http://www.memoryexpress.com/Product...5%28ME%29.aspx

First one I spent an hour or 2 transferring files over and it crashed half a dozen times, something with the graphics card was screwy I think... So I went back and they traded it for me no problem, new ones been great.

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by eblend_ 
> *
> i7 930 cpu
> 
> Gigabyte X58A-UD3R 
> 
> 6GB triple channel kit*



Sweet rig.  :thumbs up:  What are you running for a video card?

----------


## eblend

> _Originally posted by DJ Lazy_ 
> * 
> 
> Sweet rig.  What are you running for a video card?*



If I could I would be running onboard haha, this isn't a gaming rig, this is going to be my ESXi host at home. I have a 20 hdd bay server case at home which will be running this mobo, along with an Areca 1280ml 24 port sata raid card. Right now I have 2 core2duo servers, want to swap both of those out for a single powerful rig.

----------


## codetrap

Made the offer, and was accepted. Now just have to finalize stuff and I'm off to the races!

2004 FJR1300

----------


## bjstare

^Thats a sweet bike. When I have more time to ride I plan on replacing my R1 with that, or a Honda ST1300, or a BMW K1200GT (assuming my bank account can support it haha)

----------


## Quinsonaaa

BF2

----------


## Zewind

Greatest investion ever.

----------


## beyond_ban

> _Originally posted by Zewind_ 
> Greatest *investion* ever.



Invention? Investment?

----------


## Zewind

> _Originally posted by beyond_ban_ 
> * 
> 
> Invention? Investment?*




Both

Spelling is not my friend  :Bang Head:

----------


## im2fst4u

Will anyone care that I just picked up one of these?  :ROFL!:

----------


## ekguy

> _Originally posted by im2fst4u_ 
> *Will anyone care that I just picked up one of these?  
> 
> *



haha anytime I see any of these I just think of King of the Hill.

Didn't know there were yards big enough for these out this way.

----------


## SCHIDER23

GotS me a new Camera  :thumbs up:  

CANON 7D with Battery Grip, and Canon EF-S 18-135mm f3.5-5.6 IS USM, LowePro Nova 180 Black.





 :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## JustinGTP

Breyton 18" rims/tires from tirerack for my MCS.

----------


## almerick



----------


## beyond_ban

> _Originally posted by JustinGTP_ 
> *Breyton 18&quot; rims/tires from tirerack for my MCS.*



Maybe it's just me, but 18's seem rather large on a Mini. Make sure to take pics! I'm curious to see how it will look.

----------


## JustinGTP

> _Originally posted by beyond_ban_ 
> * 
> 
> Maybe it's just me, but 18's seem rather large on a Mini. Make sure to take pics! I'm curious to see how it will look.*



You can get OEM 18" Rims from mini right from the factory as well  :Smilie: 

Here's my car outside of a friends place:

----------


## beyond_ban

> _Originally posted by JustinGTP_ 
> * 
> 
> You can get OEM 18&quot; Rims from mini right from the factory as well 
> 
> Here's my car outside of a friends place:*



Looks good  :thumbs up: 

For some reason i thought it would look like it was running on rubber bands, but the they actually look well proportioned to the car.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by JustinGTP_ 
> * 
> 
> You can get OEM 18&quot; Rims from mini right from the factory as well 
> 
> Here's my car outside of a friends place:
> 
> *



 :thumbs up:   :thumbs up:  Did you get the S or the Works?

----------


## badluck

Just bought this:
http://forums.beyond.ca/st/288571/fs...n-180sx-white/

And...this:
http://forums.beyond.ca/st/285391/fs...g6-black-sold/

----------


## japan_us

Bought a couple of these...  :Smilie:  

 

They're gone now.  :Frown:

----------


## JustinGTP

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
>   Did you get the S or the Works?*



Thanks guys! It's an S. Maybe when I get more money I will put on a JCW kit?

----------


## Vagabond142

160GB version off a nice Beyonder  :Big Grin:  Runs cool and quiet, much quieter than my X360 when I had it o_O

----------


## Wrinkly

> _Originally posted by codetrap_ 
> *Made the offer, and was accepted. Now just have to finalize stuff and I'm off to the races!
> 
> 2004 FJR1300
> 
> http://image.sportrider.com/f/857232...ront_right.jpg
> 
> http://image.sportrider.com/f/887212...1300+right.jpg*



I'm not into bikes and am a complete n00b when it comes to them - but that looks AMAZING! Congrats!  :thumbs up: 





> _Originally posted by im2fst4u_ 
> *Will anyone care that I just picked up one of these?  
> 
> http://s.sears.com/is/image/Sears/07128974000*



LOL - that's cool! You could give wheelchair lady a run for her money on that  :Big Grin: 





> _Originally posted by JustinGTP_ 
> * You can get OEM 18&quot; Rims from mini right from the factory as well 
> 
> Here's my car outside of a friends place: http://img714.imageshack.us/img714/9132/minirims.jpg*



Looking good Justin - can't wait to get my new shoes....soooooo excited 
 :thumbs up:

----------


## Vagabond142

» Click image for larger version

As well as Brutal Legend, Assassin's Creed, and Bionic Commando. I'm getting Resistance 1 and Heavenly Sword in the next couple of days too XD

----------


## A790

First Korean car I have ever owned, bought brand new for work. Expect no resale value, and because of it, I expect to have a GREAT time with it  :Wink:

----------


## LongCity

> _Originally posted by A790_ 
> *
> 
> First Korean car I have ever owned, bought brand new for work. Expect no resale value, and because of it, I expect to have a GREAT time with it *



Nice Civic!  :Pooosie:

----------


## A790

> _Originally posted by LongCity_ 
> * 
> 
> Nice Civic! *



Thank you  :Smilie:  It's a very nice valueless car. Haha

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Vagabond142_ 
> *» Click image for larger version
> 
> As well as Brutal Legend, Assassin's Creed, and Bionic Commando. I'm getting Resistance 1 and Heavenly Sword in the next couple of days too XD*



OMFG, you're not in school right?

That's the key reason why I didn't snag FFXIII and BF2 just yet. 

Finals.  :Frown:

----------


## Vagabond142

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> OMFG, you're not in school right?
> 
> That's the key reason why I didn't snag FFXIII and BF2 just yet. 
> 
> Finals. *



heheh I am in school, but I needed to unstress a bit. Getting fucking pwned by school, so I plowed through my work and played 3 hours of FFXIII  :Big Grin: 

Brutal Legend is also awesome  :Big Grin:

----------


## colt22

went nuts this month

oem m3 LTW wheels, 8.5 ons HAnkook V12's


Macbook + shoes..


shoes again.. nike SC trainer bo jackson


roof spoiler


reebok Zig



Killswitch Engage: Alive or just breathing (best metal album EVER..lost my original so had to replace)


Coffee.. second cup is garbage

----------


## LongCity

> _Originally posted by colt22_ 
> *shoes again.. nike SC trainer bo jackson
> 
> *



Nice! But don't think those aren't Bo Jackson's.

----------


## Rat Fink

Snap-On KRA2411 roller cab in this color too. Small pic but actual size is 54" wide by 24" deep by 39 inches tall.

----------


## chathamf

> _Originally posted by colt22_ 
> *
> reebok Zig
> 
> *



How are these?

----------


## pyroza

And it was damn good  :Big Grin:

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

NP242J

----------


## colt22

> _Originally posted by chathamf_ 
> * 
> 
> How are these?*



excellent actually  :thumbs up:

----------


## chathamf

> _Originally posted by colt22_ 
> * 
> 
> excellent actually *



Yea, I am thinking about picking up a pair. Where did you pick em up and for how much? All I've seen is US websites for about 99..

----------


## LongCity

Champs has them for 150 I believe.

----------


## Gibson

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWAX:IT 

Hi-Story diecast model of a 4-door Skyline GTS-T.

----------


## beyondpinoy

Just bought this .. having a awesome time learning to DJ on it.

----------


## Clever

> _Originally posted by A790_ 
> *
> 
> First Korean car I have ever owned, bought brand new for work. Expect no resale value, and because of it, I expect to have a GREAT time with it *



Was that you at the Canyon Meadows and Elbow Drive car wash yesterday? I saw the car and the driver briefly, thought to myself he looks familiar and then I saw this post.

----------


## DJ Lazy

Finally got my video card...  :Big Grin:  Now I just need to get a keyboard..  :Frown: 

Asus Radeon HD5850:

----------


## Vagabond142

^^^^^^^ Good buy, Lazy  :Big Grin:

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by Vagabond142_ 
> *^^^^^^^ Good buy, Lazy *



Thanks.. Glad I went with it, BARELY fits in my case though.. haha. If I had gone with a 5870 it would still be sitting in the box.  :crazy nut:

----------


## Vagabond142

> _Originally posted by DJ Lazy_ 
> * 
> 
> Thanks.. Glad I went with it, BARELY fits in my case though.. haha. If I had gone with a 5870 it would still be sitting in the box. *



A 5850 is still ridiculously powerful o_O I'm still plonking along on a 4870 512 and it takes everything I throw at it and goes "what? that was the best you got?" ATI sure as shit knows how to make a kickass product d(^^ d)

----------


## ICEBERG

Just picked up the new Oakley X-Squared sunglasses from OZone in Market Mall. These are just insane....

----------


## DJ Lazy

^^ Sweet sunglasses!  :thumbs up:  

Made the final purchase for my new PC gaming rig. Pretty happy with the feel of it.  :Smilie: 

Logitech G15 Gaming Keyboard:

----------


## Vagabond142

Lazy:

Same keyboard I'm typing this post on  :Big Grin:  This one has seen many a trip to lan parties, my accidentally sitting on it at one of those said lan parties, being squashed hurried into moving boxes, being pounded on by my fingers when I get to writing (i write for hours upon hours on end), and it's still as tactile, responsive and durable as the day I bought it almost two years ago now o_O

----------


## A790

> _Originally posted by Clever_ 
> * 
> 
> Was that you at the Canyon Meadows and Elbow Drive car wash yesterday? I saw the car and the driver briefly, thought to myself he looks familiar and then I saw this post.*



Sure was  :Smilie:

----------


## Clever

I thought so, I drove in the bay as you were getting in the car, car looks great,  :Smilie:

----------


## swak

Lazy & Vagabond...

Be typing on the same thing... 
Love it.
Keys are smooth, feels awesome, been through its own share of beatings too ahahah...

AND AND AND....
The 'w' 'a' 's' & 'd' keys still work like they did the day i bought it  :Clap:

----------


## ekguy

Little rough around the edges but seems in good shape. 

Gonna have it taken down to the frame so I can repaint it.

----------


## darkrider911

> _Originally posted by ekguy_ 
> *Little rough around the edges but seems in good shape. 
> 
> Gonna have it taken down to the frame so I can repaint it. 
> 
> 
> *



That's not bad, what color are you thinking of painting it?

----------


## ekguy

dunno yet. This is my first foray into the world of biking. I've had dirtbikes before but those had motors on em haha. 

I was thinking probably green. But who knows. Definitely willing to take suggestions.

First things first though is there is definitely something a bit off in the front. Makes a clunking noise as the wheel turns. Can't be much. Great opportunity to learn how these things work though.

----------


## AndyL

I henceforth will be refering to it as the kyoto anti-christ  :Smilie: 



Guess I gotta get rid of the old beast now...

----------


## darkrider911

> _Originally posted by ekguy_ 
> *dunno yet. This is my first foray into the world of biking. I've had dirtbikes before but those had motors on em haha. 
> 
> I was thinking probably green. But who knows. Definitely willing to take suggestions.
> 
> First things first though is there is definitely something a bit off in the front. Makes a clunking noise as the wheel turns. Can't be much. Great opportunity to learn how these things work though.*



I think a lighter army green would be pretty sweet.

I notice it has disc brakes, maybe take a look at that and see if it's rubbing. Best way to check is flip the bike onto the handlebars/seat and spin the front tire, if it slow down upon spinning the tire then that's your problem(it's pretty easy to adjust disc brakes). Otherwise it might be your wheel hub.

----------


## ekguy

My gf is a very gifted painter maybe she'll be nice enough to design something for me and paint it on. Who knows.

----------


## Vagabond142

Darkrider: FINALLY someone else with my tires!  :Big Grin:  I have those exact same Kenda's, awesome pavement grip  :Big Grin:

----------


## ekguy

> _Originally posted by Vagabond142_ 
> *Darkrider: FINALLY someone else with my tires!  I have those exact same Kenda's, awesome pavement grip *



if you are referring to that black norco that bike is mine hehe.

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Vagabond142

> _Originally posted by ekguy_ 
> * 
> 
> if you are referring to that black norco that bike is mine hehe.
> 
> *



(takes huge swig of Timmies tea)

EKGUY! FINALLY someone that has the same tires as me!  :thumbs up:   :thumbs up:  





Beyond + sleepy morning =  :facepalm:

----------


## ekguy

> _Originally posted by Vagabond142_ 
> * 
> 
> (takes huge swig of Timmies tea)
> 
> EKGUY! FINALLY someone that has the same tires as me!   
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks man. I'm about to go try to figure out the god damned clunking noise in a few minutes and then snow or no snow I'm going for a ride hehe.

----------


## darkrider911

> _Originally posted by Vagabond142_ 
> *Darkrider: FINALLY someone else with my tires!  I have those exact same Kenda's, awesome pavement grip *



Haha, smooth! Those are some nice tires though.

----------


## [email protected]

Plus band adjusting tool

----------


## chathamf



----------


## 911fever

ahh my last three purchases, all clothes:
G Star Zone Locator sneakers


G Star New Correct 1 shirt (for work)


Diesel Zatiny 8FC jeans

----------


## Rat Fink

.

----------


## [email protected]

^^ Nice, any more pictures? Plans?

----------


## drtoohotty1

:Big Grin:  never been so happy to be broke!

----------


## Canmorite

> _Originally posted by AndyL_ 
> *I henceforth will be refering to it as the kyoto anti-christ 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I gotta get rid of the old beast now...*



Cougar Creek? Looks like Canmore.

----------


## Rat Fink

.

----------


## GQBalla

> _Originally posted by 911fever_ 
> *ahh my last three purchases, all clothes:
> G Star Zone Locator sneakers
> 
> *



wow those are so sick

----------


## beyond_ban

> _Originally posted by GQBalla_ 
> * 
> 
> wow those are so sick*



So dope. 911fever, do those come in black?

----------


## chathamf

> _Originally posted by GQBalla_ 
> * 
> 
> wow those are so sick*



Sick as in...bad right? Like  :Barf:  - those are sick?

----------


## schocker

> _Originally posted by beyond_ban_ 
> * So dope. 911fever, do those come in black?*



Yes, they have them on ssense in black and a mix of whiteish/black. I noticed them on there when I picked up a gstar shirt. I would get them if I didnt have too many shoes already.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo



----------


## BlackRadon

Just picked up this little guys. huck gee 8' "hello im insane" dunny. pretty pumped!



shitty pictures looks million times better in person.

----------


## codetrap

I guess I can support this blatant consumerism thread...


Yamaha FJR1300 No Cut Frame (slider) Sliders

 


Vstream Windscreen for my FJR



Pinlock Anti Fog Shield for my Shoei RF-1000... works great so far!

----------


## Wrath

Jealous much?

----------


## G

Great highchair. I have two of those.




> _Originally posted by Wrath_ 
> * 
> 
> Jealous much?*

----------


## DENZILDON

^^^Nice. I may need to get one of this for my kid!  :thumbs up:

----------


## chathamf

But with #34 Halladay on the back.

----------


## poison

LED bitches  :Pooosie:

----------


## beyond_ban

^ nice. What size?

----------


## poison

52 KDL52EX700

----------


## Dave P



----------


## CivicDXR

Picked up the new refresh 13" Macbook Pro yesterday. Wanted something more portable than my older 2006 Macbook Pro. Very happy so far. Glad I waited, I almost bought it last week.

----------


## Abeo

http://www.dirtbikebitz.com/images/p...delta-0208.jpg 
Graphics for my new plastic set I ordered, along with some other goodies.

----------


## [email protected]

:Big Grin:

----------


## Freeskier

:Drool:  What's that lift going into?

----------


## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Freeskier_ 
> * What's that lift going into?*



Its going on a Tundra Crew Max....12" yaya!

----------


## LongCity

Retro AJ XIII "Wheat"


Air Max LeBron VII, Zoom Kobe V "Dark Knight", Nike Trainer 1

----------


## ryanallan

Power meter. I have been finding power leaks all over my house!

----------


## slinkie

p2sl

----------


## Vagabond142

Yes, I am a geek. Yes, I love it. Fuck off, if you are gonna make fun of me for it :P

----------


## Rusted Bumper

Very excited about this new purchase... http://www.sonyericsson.com/cws/prod...view/xperiax10

----------


## chathamf

> _Originally posted by Vagabond142_ 
> *
> 
> Yes, I am a geek. Yes, I love it. Fuck off, if you are gonna make fun of me for it :P*



What the hell is it? lol

----------


## codetrap

AMP51 Water Softener - works great!
 

Blanco Diamond 210 Under/overmount Granite sink
 

Grohe LadyLux Cafe Faucet

----------


## 911fever

DSquared Smith's vs Catens (didn't buy from site below, but got the same shirt)
http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.aspx#getData.aspx|CallType=Product&prodId=G7E3&des=117&cat=&gender=men&group=&vendorColor=MTE3&season=actual&seasProdID=51I

Shure SCLK2K headphones

----------


## Freeskier

:Pimpin':

----------


## Super_Geo

> _Originally posted by rotten42_ 
> *goin to be doing more riding this year so I needed a better bike
> 
> 
> *




Badass bike!

Is that a Madone 4.5 or 5.2?

----------


## Vagabond142

> _Originally posted by chathamf_ 
> * 
> 
> What the hell is it? lol*



http://www.wow.com/2010/04/19/breakf...aginary-horse/

It's a World of Warcraft mount. The first one you can actually buy with real world money. Yes, my geek is showing.

----------


## benyl

> _Originally posted by Super_Geo_ 
> *
> 
> 
> Badass bike!
> 
> Is that a Madone 4.5 or 5.2?*



neither:
http://www.trekbikes.com/ca/en/bikes/road/2_series/21/

----------


## slinkie

> _Originally posted by Vagabond142_ 
> * 
> 
> http://www.wow.com/2010/04/19/breakf...aginary-horse/
> 
> It's a World of Warcraft mount. The first one you can actually buy with real world money. Yes, my geek is showing.*



activision took over fast eh

----------


## Zephyr

> _Originally posted by slinkie_ 
> * 
> 
> activision took over fast eh*



http://www.1up.com/do/newsStory?cId=3178849&cmpid=0101

$2 million made in four hours, not bad

----------


## slinkie

ive done better

----------


## DJ Lazy



----------


## shakalaka

Just got God of War 3. lol

----------


## wildrice

> _Originally posted by 911fever_ 
> *
> 
> Shure SCLK2K headphones
> *



where did you get these?

----------


## frozenrice



----------


## ekguy

Busted an axle on a decent drop, soooooo new wheel.

 :Big Grin:  



And an after ride beer:

 :Drool:

----------


## 911fever

> _Originally posted by wildrice_ 
> * 
> 
> where did you get these?*



ebay! free shipping too!

----------


## swak

Clear Flak Jacket Lenses:

----------


## iCreep

> _Originally posted by Rusted Bumper_ 
> *Very excited about this new purchase... http://www.sonyericsson.com/cws/prod...view/xperiax10
> 
> *



Hey how do you like it? Can you give us your opinion...the good and bad? 

Thanks, very interested in knowing, going to pick one up soon.

----------


## boci

http://www.allellipticals.com/images...elliptical.jpg

----------


## DJ Lazy

- XL Cafe Mocha 
- Blueberry Fritter  :Drool:  

Basically looked like this..  :ROFL!:

----------


## slinkie

:Drool:   :Drool:   :Drool:   :Drool:

----------


## swak

> _Originally posted by slinkie_ 
> *   *



 :Drool:   :Drool:   :Drool:   :Drool: 

... and wait, is Tim Hortons getting new lids now?
That one looks different. Besides the ones they have now ALWAYS leak on me (before i rip the tab).

----------


## chkolny541

doubt it, timmies is the cheapest fucking company to have ever operated in existence

----------


## jwslam

my friend and i figured this out one day
different sizes have different lid designs
i.e. the tabby thing never sticks on the medium ones because they're ribbed differently.

----------


## Rusted Bumper

> _Originally posted by iCreep_ 
> * 
> 
> Hey how do you like it? Can you give us your opinion...the good and bad? 
> 
> Thanks, very interested in knowing, going to pick one up soon.*



Well, most of my thoughts come from someone who has never used a touchscreen before, a Symbian S60 user.

Touchscreen is taking a lot to get used to. Typing difficult at first, but getting better. Screen is a fingerprint magnet, so I either keep cleaning it, or it looks kind of crappy. Otherwise the hardware seems pretty good.

Software seems really good, you can drag and drop icons around the desktop, rarely lags. The only big issue is open applications. I needed to download an 'app killer' to stop having everything open in the background. Plus I need to figure out more how to control data usage, I think this thing is going to be a real data hog.

----------


## JordanEG6

Air Jordan 1 K.O. 
» Click image for larger version

Adidas x Star Wars Superstar II: Stormtrooper 
» Click image for larger version
» Click image for larger version

iPod also shit the bed, so I bought one of these.

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Zewind

Stormtrooper shoes!


I want

----------


## VeilOctane

just ordered these

aem dry filter and prefilter
» Click image for larger version 


and im getting ready for the detailing season.

FLEX XC 3401 DA Polisher
» Click image for larger version 


meguiars softbuff pads
» Click image for larger version

----------


## VeilOctane

sory double post

----------


## Xamim

Going to try out the lime after this one.

----------


## VeilOctane

^oh man that stuffs strong

----------


## Zephyr

Bought an iPad 3G 32gb, posting on beyond on it is sweet

----------


## Xtrema

to go with this:









And

----------


## eb0i

> _Originally posted by Xtrema_ 
> *
> *



Not bad  :Wink: 

Mine. 

Escort 9500 ci

----------


## codetrap

> _Originally posted by Xtrema_ 
> [B]



Wow.. $500 for a radar detector.... I guess if you gotta speed...  :crazy nut:

----------


## Xtrema

> _Originally posted by eb0i_ 
> * 
> 
> Not bad 
> 
> Mine. 
> 
> Escort 9500 ci
> *



I was looking at that for incognito look but it's 3X as much = harder to justify.




> _Originally posted by codetrap_ 
> * 
> 
> Wow.. $500 for a radar detector.... I guess if you gotta speed... *



Wasn't planning on getting one until I got delivery of my car. Then I see the point.

----------


## almerick

Trading in the game but otherwise payed $330 which I find a pretty good deal  :Big Grin: 

Just saw that amazon had the same one going for $30 less, at least I got my xbox when my other one gimped out  :Frown:

----------


## eb0i

> _Originally posted by Xtrema_ 
> * 
> 
> I was looking at that for incognito look but it's 3X as much = harder to justify.
> 
> *



I was spoiling myself so it was very easy to justify  :Big Grin:

----------


## boarderfatty

> _Originally posted by swak_ 
> * 
> 
>    
> 
> ... and wait, is Tim Hortons getting new lids now?
> That one looks different. Besides the ones they have now ALWAYS leak on me (before i rip the tab).*



Speaking of coffee lids, Subway has got to have the most baller coffee lids with the little slider contraption i feel like I am drinking the coffee of the elite when I get my subway breakfast

----------


## CRXguy

http://www.thecamerastore.com/produc...-af-50-mm-f18d

----------


## Q-TIP

> _Originally posted by ekguy_ 
> *Busted an axle on a decent drop, soooooo new wheel.
> 
>  
> 
> 
> 
> *



Dude, you should be running a 20mm setup in the front anyways...time for a new fork as well.

----------


## jwslam

» Click image for larger version

» Click image for larger version

I bought both =)
But I think I'll wear the red one more?

----------


## Cody D

> _Originally posted by Xtrema_ 
> *to go with this:
> *



Wow, great car,  :Pimpin':  .

----------


## ekguy

I just ordered this hehe:

----------


## signature7

[QUOTE]_Originally posted by Xtrema_ 
[B]


I have the same one, got it on amazon for decent a few months back. Pretty good!

----------


## Zewind

> _Originally posted by ekguy_ 
> *I just ordered this hehe:
> 
> *




Where can I order one?

----------


## FraserB

> _Originally posted by Zewind_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> Where can I order one?*



http://www.stickergiant.com/dinosaur-emblem_b2157.html

----------


## ekguy

> _Originally posted by FraserB_ 
> * 
> 
> http://www.stickergiant.com/dinosaur-emblem_b2157.html*



bingo!!!

----------


## darkrider911

Bought this baby today, love it to death! It is the 2.4GHz 13" MacBook Pro.  :Drool:

----------


## LongCity

Nike Air Max Light "Tecmo Bo" Bo Jackson

----------


## flipstah

Some things I bought in Cali:

- Lots of tee's






Nike Free Run+. Most comfortable shoes I've ever worn.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

X4 (Spidertrax WHS-013 spacer/adapters)


X5 (17" JK Moabs)

----------


## reiRei

upgraded Pad Package for Roller Derby for more thrashing!



Casio Futurist Watch with Black face. My daily watch has crapped the bucket


otterbox for my other latest aquisition...



BB bold 9700

----------


## Feruk

> _Originally posted by ekguy_ 
> *I just ordered this hehe:
> 
> *



That's awesome! Might get me one of those too.

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> *
> X4 (Spidertrax WHS-013 spacer/adapters)
> 
> 
> X5 (17&quot; JK Moabs)*



What's this stuff going on?

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by DJ Lazy_ 
> * 
> 
> What's this stuff going on?*



He got a little too crazy driving over a speed bump.  :ROFL!:

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by DJ Lazy_ 
> * 
> 
> What's this stuff going on?*



They're going on my ZJ, I've always wanted Moabs and the price was good enough to justify buying adapters for running the larger 17" JK version.

----------


## Ben

MK5 VW GTI - White.

----------


## A790

http://www.realtor.ca/PropertyDetail...ertyID=9479057

So pumped!

----------


## SCHIDER23

ASUS N71JQ-A1 

17 Inch LED HD display, with a i7 Quad Processor :thumbs up:

----------


## ekguy

> _Originally posted by A790_ 
> *http://www.realtor.ca/PropertyDetail...ertyID=9479057
> 
> So pumped!*



congrats!!! Looks like a nice place.

----------


## 911fever

> _Originally posted by A790_ 
> *http://www.realtor.ca/PropertyDetail...ertyID=9479057
> 
> So pumped!*



congrats! looks really good!

----------


## Zewind

> _Originally posted by A790_ 
> *http://www.realtor.ca/PropertyDetail...ertyID=9479057
> 
> So pumped!*




Man that very nice.

----------


## eb0i

> _Originally posted by SCHIDER23_ 
> *ASUS N71JQ-A1 
> 
> 17 Inch LED HD display, with a i7 Quad Processor 
> 
> *



Nice! From Memory Express?

----------


## poison

Oliver Peoples Maceo

----------


## A790

> _Originally posted by ekguy_ 
> * 
> 
> congrats!!! Looks like a nice place.*






> _Originally posted by 911fever_ 
> * 
> 
> congrats! looks really good!*






> _Originally posted by Zewind_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> Man that very nice.*



Thanks guys. It's my first place. I know it's not uber ballin like some of the people on here, but for my first purchase I think I did pretty good  :Smilie: 

First thing we're doing is paint, light fixtures, and furniture. Then, I'm going to put in hardwood in a year or two. We'll see how money is. Gonna pay off the car first  :Smilie: 

Just bought this today for my new place  :Smilie: 

» Click image for larger version

----------


## flipstah

Thanks shox, a fellow Beyonder! =D

----------


## LongCity

Yes... they are pink. But I like the shoes!

----------


## wesseam

So I was waiting for some friends at chinook one day and walked into discovery hut. Bad Idea, turns out they carry kidrobot simpsons vinyl's. 
I keep telling myself as soon as I get homer I'm done, but I haven't managed to get him yet.

I've been lucky with them so far, my only doubles are devil Flanders (friend took it right away) and marge. 



I just got this one today and was happy until I noticed he had yellow hands.

----------


## iceburns288

» Click image for larger version

----------


## troyl

Ruger Mini 14 target.

----------


## npham

> _Originally posted by swak_ 
> * 
> 
>    
> 
> ... and wait, is Tim Hortons getting new lids now?
> That one looks different. Besides the ones they have now ALWAYS leak on me (before i rip the tab).*



These are the lids that they use in Ontario for sure. I was just out there and noticed the weird ass lids. Not sold on the "new" ones just yet. But anything has to be better than what they are currently using in Alberta.

----------


## 5.0

> _Originally posted by poison_ 
> * 
> 
> Oliver Peoples Maceo*



nice where did you get these? can't find oliver peoples anywheere here...

----------


## LongCity

Not my pic cause my iPhone camera doesn't do the Neptune Blue colour justice. Such a nice colour in contrast with the black on the shoes!

----------


## GOnSHO

those are sick man!!!

----------


## aypi

> _Originally posted by LongCity_ 
> * 
> 
> Not my pic cause my iPhone camera doesn't do the Neptune Blue colour justice. Such a nice colour in contrast with the black on the shoes!*



 :Drool:  

nice man.  :thumbs up:  where did you get them and how much if you dont mind me asking? need some running shoes.

----------


## LongCity

> _Originally posted by GOnSHO_ 
> *those are sick man!!!*



Thanks, man. Hoping to pick up another pair but in the red colourway.




> _Originally posted by aypi_ 
> * 
> 
>  
> 
> nice man.  where did you get them and how much if you dont mind me asking? need some running shoes.*



From Champs Chinook. The downside is that they are 200 bones. Also, I'm not sure how good of a running shoe they will be because of the 360 AirMax bubble - makes it feel like the shoe rolls because of the softer midsole. Not sure if that makes any sense but then again, you aren't playing basketball in them so no hard turns/cuts to really roll your foot in.

----------


## JordanEG6

Been a minute. Picked these up in the mail today.

» Click image for larger version

----------


## DJ Lazy

LG 23" LCD Monitor

----------


## SCHIDER23

> _Originally posted by eb0i_ 
> * 
> 
> Nice! From Memory Express?*



Yesm  :thumbs up:  , I'm extremely happy with the LED display I never seen a laptop look so clear, and the performance so far has been excellent. :thumbs up:

----------


## zipdoa

Hopefully some Audi lovers on this forum.... Got this from the original owner - probably the mintiest one in AB.



Soon to get the S2 conversion:

----------


## JordanEG6

I've had my slow-as-fck laptop since 2003, so I built a "budget" computer this past weekend. Not as good as some of them on here I'm sure, but I love it.  :Big Grin: 

Antec Three Hundred Versatile Mini Tower Gamer Case 
» Click image for larger version

Asus P7H55-M PRO w/ DualDDR3 1600, 7.1 Audio, Gigabit Lan, PCI-E x16, HDMI Motherboard


Intel Core i5 Processor 650 3.20GHz w/ 4MB Cache, HD Graphics


Sapphire Radeon HD 5750 Vapor-X 1GB GDDR5 PCI-E w/ Dual DVI, HDMI, Displayport Video Card
» Click image for larger version

Kingston Value 4GB PC3-10600 DDR3 Dual Channel RAM 


Western Digital 1TB Caviar Blue 7200rpm SATA II w/ 32MB Cache Hard Drive


Antec EarthWatts EA 650W Power Supply w/ Triple +12V 


Samsung SH-S243D 24x SATA DVD Writer
» Click image for larger version

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Jlude

^ Not too shabby at all!

----------


## f150jacked

new mudders for my truck. took the mudflaps off last night. gonna fuck some shit up  :Drool:

----------


## 911fever

G Star button up


J Lindeberg jacket


2010 World Cup ball


HDMI cable for $4


Real Madrid 2010/11 home jersey


got this for free!!!

----------


## flipstah

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...=STRK:MEWNX:IT

 :thumbs up:

----------


## Ajay

Arnette Rage XL's

My old Smith's were pretty beat up.

----------


## sillysod

> _Originally posted by zipdoa_ 
> *Hopefully some Audi lovers on this forum.... Got this from the original owner - probably the mintiest one in AB.
> 
> 
> 
> Soon to get the S2 conversion:
> 
> *



mmmmmmmm.... daddy like!

Don't fuck with it and "convert" it.... honestly.

----------


## Anomaly

Need to get the bottom grill powder coated again... but meh

----------


## swak

^^ Nice find anomaly!!

... by far one of my favorite cars at the moment.

----------


## Anomaly

Thanks! Has been lots of fun so far!

----------


## iceburns288

The last time I bought a new desktop was 2003, so it was definitely time for an upgrade!
AZZA Solano 1000 + 800W power supply
» Click image for larger version
Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R with USB 3.0  :thumbs up:  
» Click image for larger version
Core i7-930

Sapphire ATI Radeon HD 5870  :Love:  
» Click image for larger version
4X BluRay drive

22X DVD+-RW drive


Plus:
1TB WD Caviar Blue HDD
6GB Corsair DDR3
ASUS 24" LCD

----------


## JordanEG6

> _Originally posted by iceburns288_ 
> *
> 
> *SNIP**



Damn, I thought mine was pretty good until I peeped this. Hahaha.

I was actually looking at the i7 and the 5870 videocard you bought, but that went over my budget haha.

Great buy!  :thumbs up:

----------


## 5.0

and

----------


## flipstah

:thumbs up:

----------


## Unknown303



----------


## kaput

.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by kaput_ 
> * 
> 
> Where did you get that? My mouse hand is a lot weaker for... various reasons.*



MEC for $11. There's a black heavy tension which my boss had and I couldn't squeeze the stupid thing lol.

----------


## Onassis

Your stranger move is gonna have a death grip.. You better be careful when you watch porn.

----------


## mx73someday

What I bought while on vacation in the US:

----------


## beyond_ban

^ That is an EPIC old school gaming collection.

How did you have enough room to bring it all back?

----------


## iceburns288

> _Originally posted by JordanEG6_ 
> *Damn, I thought mine was pretty good until I peeped this. Hahaha.
> 
> I was actually looking at the i7 and the 5870 videocard you bought, but that went over my budget haha.
> 
> Great buy! *



No worries, I think if I hadn't been so excited to finally get a new desktop I would have bought an i5. I don't think I really need the i7, I just got a little trigger happy I guess! The 5870 I just _had_ to have...

----------


## mx73someday

> _Originally posted by beyond_ban_ 
> *^ That is an EPIC old school gaming collection.
> 
> How did you have enough room to bring it all back?*



I haven't driven back yet, I'm a little worried it won't fit in the car...but we'll see.

----------


## Jlude

> _Originally posted by mx73someday_ 
> *
> 
> I haven't driven back yet, I'm a little worried it won't fit in the car...but we'll see.*



I'm so jealous. I would kill for that gear!

----------


## schocker

Finally got a new phone

----------


## zipdoa

> _Originally posted by sillysod_ 
> * 
> 
> mmmmmmmm.... daddy like!
> 
> Don't fuck with it and &quot;convert&quot; it.... honestly.*



don't worry... only OEM s2/RS2 bits will touch it =)

----------


## Diesel2005

> _Originally posted by schocker_ 
> *Finally got a new phone
> *



what phone is that? nexus?

----------


## schocker

> _Originally posted by Diesel2005_ 
> * what phone is that? nexus?*



htc legend

----------


## .norco.

haha got a mini snapon krl replica piggy bank  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## dsr7723

[IMG][/IMG] 

12$. Liquidation Supercentre down by Chinook. 440 stainless, nice and sharp. Gonna be a lot better for camping than Mexi-Tire's 14.99 flexible machetes!

----------


## codetrap

http://www.rev-it.co.uk/item3534.htm


iPad with Streetskin and Powershield antiglare.

----------


## t-im

I don't even carry nearly that many cards on a daily basis, but will make a good travel wallet (I can fit my passport in it).

----------


## That.Guy.S30

> _Originally posted by .norco._ 
> *haha got a mini snapon krl replica piggy bank   
> 
> *



dude, that real snap-on box is dope.. where do you buy your snap-on tools from?

----------


## ekguy

Ruined my shoes biking, so had to buy a new pair. 39$ figured why not.



Gloves



birthday gift from my gf

----------


## .norco.

> _Originally posted by Thi_Thi Subs_ 
> * 
> 
> dude, that real snap-on box is dope.. where do you buy your snap-on tools from?*



haha thanks man, shes my baby  :Love:  


everything i got has been from our dealer, each area of calgary has a snap-on dealer that drives around in a truck and yeah. Mostly they go to shops and whatnot.

----------


## flipstah

All I need are skates, new pads and I'll ready for my first ice hockey season!  :Love:

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Adidas Joggers in G/Y




PSE Heritage Series composite recurve bow

----------


## japan_us

My original launch PS3 kept dying, so after fixing it a few times, I finally decided to replace it. Got my World Cup fix in as well. 
 

Some new shoes...
 

A few things for the track...
 
 
 

Bike stand from the Bowcycle sale. Only $40.  :Smilie:  
 

And my favorite buy: MotoGP package (x2) for the Laguna Seca round.

----------


## freshprince1

Just bought these Vans for my little guy. Been in Houston all wekk for business. Can't wait to get home to the wife and kids.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Z1R Devil Girl

----------


## beyond_ban

^ SICK ^

----------


## Zewind

^^^ That is a sweet helmet ^^^






> _Originally posted by ekguy_ 
> *..... birthday gift from my gf...*




Man I wish my gf would by me car parts

----------


## GOnSHO

> _Originally posted by Zewind_ 
> *^^^ That is a sweet helmet ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man I wish my gf would by me car parts*



SICK helmet!!

and my ex actually bought me an intake for me old car too!! and paid for the tint!! she was pretty awesome

----------


## flipstah

New stuff for my 4G69:



- Timing belt kit
- Water pump
- Cabin air filter

Thanks Aaron from Tunerworks! He's now my official 'go-to' guy for parts!  :Clap:

----------


## DJ Lazy

12 Corona's.... 

and hopefully a 2010 VW Golf 2.5 this weekend..  :Big Grin:

----------


## C_Dave45

A new rig for the little woman. Should be picking it up by Monday:

----------


## ryanallan

> _Originally posted by DJ Lazy_ 
> *12 Corona's.... 
> 
> and hopefully a 2010 VW Golf 2.5 this weekend.. *



 by 2.5 did you actually mean TDI ?

----------


## Boost Infested

PN50C590 Samsung

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by ryanallan_ 
> * by 2.5 did you actually mean TDI ?*



Nope... 

Golf 5-Door 2.5L "Comfortline"

----------


## davidI

1L bottle of Captain Morgans a week ago (gotta love living in a company camp). Only 45 dirhams ($12). Sadly, the bottle is already empty.  :Frown:

----------


## Disoblige

Got them as a gift. So far, loving them. Good sound, good looks, but most importantly, they fit your ear perfectly. Can listen for hours and no soreness.

----------


## 97'Scort

Yay gore-tex! Pretty much a must to live on the coast.

----------


## iceburns288

^Super nice shoes, my friend has a pair and loves them.

----------


## adam c

Black Wii with Mario Galaxy 2
and adopted a 6 year old Chihuahua Terrier Mix from the city of Calgary

----------


## AE92_TreunoSC

picture of the dog? always nice to adopt an "older" dog  :Smilie:

----------


## Critical

> _Originally posted by Disoblige_ 
> *Got them as a gift. So far, loving them. Good sound, good looks, but most importantly, they fit your ear perfectly. Can listen for hours and no soreness.*



Are these the higher end ~$400 or ~$200 ones? I'm looking into buying some but I hear the $200 ones are very uncomfortable.

----------


## LongCity

Those are the more expensive ones. The cheaper ones are a lot smaller. Careful with the headband though. Snaps quite easy.

----------


## adam c

> _Originally posted by AE92_TreunoSC_ 
> *picture of the dog? always nice to adopt an &quot;older&quot; dog *



a small guy for my daughter

----------


## Jlude

Awesome ^^

----------


## zipdoa

> _Originally posted by Disoblige_ 
> *Got them as a gift. So far, loving them. Good sound, good looks, but most importantly, they fit your ear perfectly. Can listen for hours and no soreness.
> 
> *



did you do any research before dropping $350 on a pair of cans?

i've read so many negative reviews about these on head-fi!

----------


## eb0i

> _Originally posted by zipdoa_ 
> * 
> 
> did you do any research before dropping $350 on a pair of cans?
> 
> i've read so many negative reviews about these on head-fi!*



Maybe you should read. He got them as a gift....

----------


## Disoblige

> _Originally posted by eb0i_ 
> * 
> 
> Maybe you should read. He got them as a gift....*



Thanks  :thumbs up: 





> _Originally posted by Critical_ 
> *
> Are these the higher end ~$400 or ~$200 ones? I'm looking into buying some but I hear the $200 ones are very uncomfortable.*



Those are the ones for $350.00. I would never consider the smaller ones.. They are subpar and look terrible IMO. Even Monster fanboys think the smaller ones suck. These ones sound decent and look good. Keep in mind, I would use them for more than just listening to music on an MP3 player. I found the button to mute is quite useful.

The only thing that wouldn't be as good regarding listening to music on-the-go is that if you play your music at a decent volume, people on the train would be able to hear it. It cancels noise for YOU well, but not for surrounding people haha. That and maybe it requires batteries to be operated. But overall, good headphones with 'Monster' pricetag, but I'm loving them! 

Like I said, I could listen for hours and my ears are still comfy. Oh and it comes with its own compact carrying case, which is a huge plus too.

----------


## dsr7723

[IMG][/IMG] 

Heheheheheh yaaaaaaaaaa.... for the work truck... 920$ for all that

----------


## civicrider

woop woop

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

Carbon ceramic disk off a Formula 1 car.

----------


## DJ Lazy

2010 Golf 2.5:

----------


## Ekliptix

Cool. You like it?

----------


## DJ Lazy

Yea Graham.. I'm loving it so far (except that it had to pour down with rain yesterday just 20mins after leaving the dealership). Definitely need to start saving up for some lowering springs and proper wheels though!  :Big Grin:

----------


## D'z Nutz

Very nice! Got rid of the truck?

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by D'z Nutz_ 
> *Very nice! Got rid of the truck?*



Thanks Derrick. Yea I ended my lease 2 months early so I could get into this right now. The truck was bankrupting me. Can't afford $900/month for for a vehicle anymore!  :ROFL!:

----------


## G-ZUS

Bought the exact same phone^

----------


## spikerS

My first house.

I think I scored a wicked deal, and gets me instant equity.

----------


## 911fever

^ congrats man! looks awesome! good for you, must be exciting! When do you move in?

----------


## spikerS

end of August!

gotta gut the floors, and get some sort of industrial steam vac.

closest comparable was 500sqf smaller and $30k more

----------


## 97'Scort

1992 Mazda B2200 plus cab, with canopy! Yay new work truck!

----------


## Zewind

Prescription done by my eye doctor.

----------


## JordanEG6

> _Originally posted by DJ Lazy_ 
> *2010 Golf 2.5:
> *



Nice purchase, Josh! 
I want one of these for some reason.  :thumbs up: 

Latest notable purchase:

----------


## flipstah

Schwing!

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

^ I think you still need another five wood. :P



Samick Red Stag one-piece recurve, 45# @ 28". Also pictured is the PSE Razorback takedown that's become my girlfriend's fulltime bow/backpacking bow since I've moved to the heavier one-piece.

Also picked up the tools for fletching my own arrows.

----------


## D'z Nutz

BCS's yuh wuhrst nightmehw

» Click image for larger version

----------


## The_Rural_Juror



----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> *^ I think you still need another five wood. :P*



LOL very funny =P I gave my other woods to my friend as he too is starting to love golf. So now I only have a driver, two woods, and that weird looking wood. w00t! 




> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> *
> 
> Samick Red Stag one-piece recurve, 45&quot; @ 28&quot;. Also pictured is the PSE Razorback takedown that's become my girlfriend's fulltime bow/backpacking bow since I've moved to the heavier one-piece.
> 
> Also picked up the tools for fletching my own arrows.*




SICK! You must teach me your ways, Robin Hood. 

No homo.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

:ROFL!:  You guys are awesome.

----------


## eb0i

Never thought I would...but I did  :ROFL!:

----------


## swak

Keeping the skull intact  :Bang Head:

----------


## Freeskier



----------


## ZorroAMG

Full Metal, Gas blow back M4 tactical assault rifle.




A.C.M. Electro Red laser 4 Recticle Reflex Sight Scope




4 Magazines (30rds each)

----------


## JordanEG6

^^ Movie role training?  :Big Grin:

----------


## ZorroAMG

HAHA! Actually, yes....and we are creating a realistic war web series and these guns are PHENOMENAL. Real weight, real material, gas blowback with great kickback action. Each mag holds only 30 rounds, so it's super realistic and then with cgi, we can even create spent round ejection and muzzle flash.

Just gotta order a handle with flashlight pressure switch and a long range scope  :Big Grin: 

SO fun!!

----------


## beyond_ban

^ Can you get more? Or are these not readily available to you in quantity?

----------


## ZorroAMG

Asking me? Sorry too many products in this thread haha

PM me if you want more info.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Is this for "The Takeover" with Cassavetes?
If so, don't bother, that film is probably going to suck anyway.

----------


## ZorroAMG

What are you talking about?

----------


## QR25DE-SER

Bought Painkillers 
 :Bang Head:

----------


## Unknown303



----------


## JordanLotoski

Thanks to the guys at Tunerworks

----------


## topsecret

> _Originally posted by ZorroAMG_ 
> *What are you talking about?*

----------


## ZorroAMG

HAHAH crap, I forgot that's what the movie that vinnie's doing was called.

Owned.

----------


## roopi

New Truck:


20x9 wheels ordered (all chrome):


Mickey Thompson 305/55/20 tires ordered:

----------


## DENZILDON

> _Originally posted by ZorroAMG_ 
> *HAHA! Actually, yes....and we are creating a realistic war web series and these guns are PHENOMENAL. Real weight, real material, gas blowback with great kickback action. Each mag holds only 30 rounds, so it's super realistic and then with cgi, we can even create spent round ejection and muzzle flash.
> 
> Just gotta order a handle with flashlight pressure switch and a long range scope 
> 
> SO fun!!*



Are you in JOC?

----------


## ZorroAMG

> _Originally posted by DENZILDON_ 
> * 
> 
> Are you in JOC?*



Calgary club? No. I live in Vancouver.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by Unknown303_



Hah, it was only a matter of time! Nice Rubi, love the colour.

----------


## dj_rice

These






For this



BC Car, 1993, 130,000KM, no underframe/carriage rust. Mint. Bought from retired couple.

----------


## Disoblige

^^ For 5 seconds reading your post, I thought you traded AMBALAMPS for a 240 lol..

----------


## iceburns288

It is HIGHLY recommended if you know what to use it for.

----------


## n1zm0

> _Originally posted by iceburns288_ 
> *It is HIGHLY recommended if you know what to use it for.*



is this able to be purchased in the city or did you order it online, i've been looking for a good solder station for ages, wellers are great but hakko is the best for what i want to do with it.

----------


## [email protected]

1974 BMW 2002 

Plans are to restore it and swap a S14 M3 engine into it. That's if I can ever find one! lol

----------


## ICEBERG

Finally found one... :Big Grin:

----------


## 03ozwhip

my latest purchase... Bulova Men's 98E102 Marine Star Diamond Case Bracelet Mother of Pear Dial Watch, quite the name i know lol

----------


## iceburns288

> _Originally posted by n1zm0_ 
> *is this able to be purchased in the city or did you order it online, i've been looking for a good solder station for ages, wellers are great but hakko is the best for what i want to do with it.*



I had to order it online from Fry's, but I think you guys have brick-and-mortar Fry's unlike me, so I'd give them a shot.

----------


## cdnsir

> _Originally posted by ICEBERG_ 
> *Finally found one...*



Nice find! Dude this is how it all begins. I started with Vader's as well and then I found Anakin's later, now I'm looking for Darth Mauls double blades.  :Smilie:

----------


## zipdoa

Just got a new DD and malamute hauler... Might even convert it to a WVO//Greasecar.



1996 Passat B4V. The largest and most fuel efficient Passat wagon ever made. I'm 6'8 and I fit comfortably inside. And I can get 55MPG!

399000kms and running strong, I picked it up for $800. It's not the one pictured unfortunately!

----------


## lint



----------


## arian_ma

^^Flex?? Even though that car's exterior is a crime, the interior more than makes up for it!

----------


## stevieo

saved up enough money to go get some clubs, gonan test em out sunday!

----------


## lint

> _Originally posted by arian_ma_ 
> *^^Flex?? Even though that car's exterior is a crime, the interior more than makes up for it!*



Yep, you either love it or hate it and I happen to be the former

----------


## Disoblige

My new favorite Nixon watch. My girlfriend's the best haha..

----------


## Rat Fink

.

----------


## lint

> _Originally posted by Rat Fink_ 
> * Nice purchase, and that Ecoboost engine hauls ass!!! Do you have the paddle shifters?*



I believe the paddles comes standard on all EBs. Don't care to use them though, just on down hills for the descent option.

----------


## Rat Fink

.

----------


## kaput

.

----------


## [Yu]



----------


## Disoblige

> _Originally posted by kaput_ 
> *
> 
> I really like that watch. I thought I might pick one up and start wearing them again, then I saw the price! Now I'm more interested in your Lego man key chain - where did you find that and how much was it?*



Discovery Hut in Chinook; $10.00.

It has bright LEDs at its feet, quite useful if you don't mind the size of it.

----------


## redsrt4

i just bought this 2 Norco Bigfoot Mountain Bike 17" and 15"

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

CZ SP-01 Shadow, 9mm
 

 

So much fun.

----------


## bbcustoms

My new baby!!!!!

Custom painted Lamborghini orange
Matching rims
Killer system
In getting inspected right now, should be rollin by Thursday!!!

----------


## Kloubek

Only $175 from Superstore! Really better quality than I expected for that price...

----------


## swak



----------


## LongCity

> _Originally posted by bbcustoms_ 
> *My new baby!!!!!
> 
> Custom painted Lamborghini orange
> Matching rims
> Killer system
> In getting inspected right now, should be rollin by Thursday!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice car but all those matching panels, rims, and whatnot really make it tacky.

----------


## Jeremiah

> _Originally posted by Kloubek_ 
> *
> 
> Only $175 from Superstore! Really better quality than I expected for that price...*



damn $175? is it propane or Natural Gas?

----------


## K3RMiTdot

rear lip =D
iphone 4!

----------


## Kloubek

> _Originally posted by Jeremiah_ 
> * 
> 
> damn $175? is it propane or Natural Gas?*



Gas!!! They had another one too for 225 I think which had a few more btu's, and TWO top covers... one larger surface, one smaller surface.

I'm guessing the sales are still on, but you might have a tough time finding them still available - another guy picked up the last one last weekend at the Country Hills Superstore.

----------


## Jeremiah

> _Originally posted by Kloubek_ 
> * 
> 
> Gas!!! They had another one too for 225 I think which had a few more btu's, and TWO top covers... one larger surface, one smaller surface.
> 
> I'm guessing the sales are still on, but you might have a tough time finding them still available - another guy picked up the last one last weekend at the Country Hills Superstore.*



I don't have a natural gas rough in at my condo. I'm looking for a propane. I've looked at the superstore models and they definitely look nice, for the price anyways i don't think they can be beat..

Good Buy buddy!

----------


## [Yu]



----------


## wow600rr

> _Originally posted by bbcustoms_ 
> *My new baby!!!!!
> 
> Custom painted Lamborghini orange
> Matching rims
> Killer system
> In getting inspected right now, should be rollin by Thursday!!!
> 
> 
> *



So was it you or the previous owner who got pulled over on 16th for driving like a pure douche around 12.30 today.  :ROFL!:

----------


## [Yu]

> _Originally posted by wow600rr_ 
> * 
> 
> So was it you or the previous owner who got pulled over on 16th for driving like a pure douche around 12.30 today. *



Shit just got real... lol

----------


## bbcustoms

> _Originally posted by wow600rr_ 
> * 
> 
> So was it you or the previous owner who got pulled over on 16th for driving like a pure douche around 12.30 today. *



You obviously didn't see him driving 

It was the Ferrari mechanic on a test drive with the car for the out of province inspection because I didn't have a proper plate on it. I only have an in transit pass on it until the inspection is complete but because there is only a plastic back window I just put a plate off one of my trucks on it so not to attract attention.(So much for that working)

On a side note if it was me pulled over it probably would have been for douchebag driving

I have only taken a couple rips in it so far and i can already see my demerits climbing in a big hurry

----------


## PD77

Not a Ferrari or anything but in the camping world it's kinda close  :Big Grin:

----------


## gruster

Nice rims...

----------


## flipstah

What are those?... 




> _Originally posted by [Yu]_ 
> **

----------


## mushi_mushi

^^^^

Hookah bowls for smoking shisha.

----------


## Kirbs17

Samsung 40" 1080p LCD HDTV (LN40C530)

and

Starcraft 2

----------


## redsrt4

got my new 2010 toyota venza,, picking up on tuesday

----------


## ekguy

> _Originally posted by redsrt4_ 
> * 
>  i just bought this 2 Norco Bigfoot Mountain Bike 17&quot; and 15&quot;*



almost looks like my old 4hun. I just got a 2009 Devinci Ollie. So gar amazing bike. Fixing my Norco over the winter.

Those are both stunning bikes. Good buy!!!

----------


## VeilOctane

just bought a whole lota amsoil for my hdj81 Landcruiser

----------


## Unknown303

Starcraft 2

----------


## cdnsir



----------


## freshprince1

Bought these for hiking around the Bayou on the weekends while down here in Houston. Found a couple alligators yesterday! They'll also double as good winter shoes back home.

----------


## codetrap

> _Originally posted by LongCity_ 
> * 
> 
> Very nice car but all those matching panels, rims, and whatnot really make it tacky.*



Wow. What a bitch. Instead of just being happy for the guy, you gotta act like that an rain on his parade.

----------


## Kloubek

Replaced the old 37" with a 50". Not only is it bigger, but it looks like overall TV picture quality has improved over the last few years. This $750 (yeah, $750!) TV has a better image than my $3000 Panasonic from 5 years ago. Yet, they are supposed to both be the same resolution....

If you're in the market for a large plasma, don't shy away from this one due to mixed reviews on Futureshop.ca. It's a VERY good TV, and the price is phenominal.

----------


## flipstah

I regret nothing.

----------


## PulsePro

» Click image for larger version

----------


## beyond_ban

^ I bet we could get an entire page of iPhone 4's haha

----------


## eb0i

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *
> 
> I regret nothing.*



Thatta boy  :Big Grin: 

I got one too.

----------


## LongCity

> _Originally posted by codetrap_ 
> * 
> 
> Wow. What a bitch. Instead of just being happy for the guy, you gotta act like that an rain on his parade.*



Wow, what a little vagina. Can you not read, vagina? I said nice car and then stated my _opinion_ on it. Too much for you to handle? Don't read it and keep stepping... Not hard to do.

----------


## eb0i

Thule Boxter.

----------


## Jlude

> _Originally posted by beyond_ban_ 
> *^ I bet we could get an entire page of iPhone 4's haha*



Hahaha... I was coming in this thread to post it as my latest purchase.... but meh

----------


## kvg

> _Originally posted by eb0i_ 
> *Thule Boxter. 
> 
> *



Looks a little more aero than mine. one day I'll get one like that.

----------


## almerick

Ready for a Zombie Apocalypse blackout

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by almerick_ 
> *
> 
> Ready for a Zombie Apocalypse blackout*



Is that... a DYNAMO LEGO FLASHLIGHT?! OMGOMGOMG. Where?!

I wantz.




> _Originally posted by eb0i_ 
> * 
> 
> Thatta boy 
> 
> I got one too.*



Great concert too! I approve!  :thumbs up:

----------


## almerick

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> Is that... a DYNAMO LEGO FLASHLIGHT?! OMGOMGOMG. Where?!
> 
> I wantz.
> *



I bought it over in the UK when I was there at a gadget store  :Big Grin:

----------


## eb0i

> _Originally posted by kvg_ 
> * 
> Looks a little more aero than mine. one day I'll get one like that.
> 
> *



pricey but worth it (IMO).

----------


## 95teetee

some new shoes for the car...




and a new 24" ws monitor for me :thumbs up:

----------


## Dycker

I purchased it but it's a wedding gift. Don't want to give it up now.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Dycker_ 
> *I purchased it but it's a wedding gift. Don't want to give it up now.
> 
> 
> 
> *



Was this handed to you after your shotgun wedding? 

Haha I keed, that's badass!

----------


## Dycker

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> Was this handed to you after your shotgun wedding? 
> 
> Haha I keed, that's badass!*



I'm the best man at the shotgun wedding, not the groom.  :Big Grin:

----------


## almerick

Picked this guy up at futureshop last night since a friend told me 35=50 for a d90  :crazy nut:

----------


## Critical

Finally replaced a 3 year old laptop.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by almerick_ 
> *Picked this guy up at futureshop last night since a friend told me 35=50 for a d90 
> *



52.5mm equivalent on DX, yeah.

----------


## AndyL

http://cgi.ebay.ca/808nm-1000-mw-hig...efaultDomain_0

Mmmmm 1watt laser emitter ... Now where'd I put those sharks/bears?  :Smilie: 

Was about time I upgraded that 1/2w on the CNC, wonder how much I can ramp up the speed now...

----------


## almerick

Also got this guy today, I know nothing about specs
Acer 13.3" Laptop, 2.26GHz Intel Core i5-430M, 4GB RAM, 500GB HDD, but it doesn't have a disc drive  :Frown: 
$700

----------


## sl888

> _Originally posted by Critical_ 
> * 
> 
> Finally replaced a 3 year old laptop.*



How do you like it so far? Did you get it with BR? I've been waiting for the price to drop at Memory Express. They had it with $220 off at one point....

----------


## flipstah

Fresh off San Diego

----------


## DJ Lazy

Retired my Blackberry Bold today..... I would have preferred the HTC Desire, but that means I would have had to cancel my Rogers account and switch to the devil.... Telus! 

So I opted for the Acer Liquid E... :Big Grin: 



Also picked up a couple LED super quiet fans for my PC gaming rig..

----------


## Rat Fink

.

----------


## Critical

> _Originally posted by sl888_ 
> * 
> How do you like it so far? Did you get it with BR? I've been waiting for the price to drop at Memory Express. They had it with $220 off at one point....*



I have been through so many different brands of laptops and this knocks them all out of the water. The only things that I dislike are:
- The size of the power bar. Its massive...
- Needs more inputs (Sata ect..)

Didn't get it with BR.

I just priced matched it from an online store and got $250 off. (Direct Canada had it for 1500 for a week or so) But I do recommend getting one, amazing machine.

----------


## eb0i



----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by eb0i_ 
> **



SICK! Golftown?! I saw these on sale a while ago and man, they got swiped quick.

----------


## Jlude

> _Originally posted by Rat Fink_ 
> *
> 
> I sold this truck 2 years ago and kicked myself ever since. Well, I saw it finally go for sale on kijiji this past week so I bought it back. The seller and I shared a few laughs over it and I finally own it again. The engine that a friend and I built is still rockin strong! The sweet thing about the whole deal is he only drove it 4200 kms since I sold it to him. It's almost exactly how I sold it along with a few fixups and improvements he made (new weatherstripping, etc). Overall I couldn't be happier!
> 
> 360 with 4bbl quadrajet, longtube hooker headers with hooker dual exhaust and 2 hooker aerochamber mufflers. NP435 4-spd manual trans. Dana 44/Chrysler 9.25 diffs
> 
> &quot;Reunited and it feeeeels so goooooood!&quot;*



That's a pretty interesting story, glad you got it back.

----------


## codetrap

For my wife... saddlebags & windscreen as well.

» Click image for larger version 


For me..

----------


## eb0i

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> SICK! Golftown?! I saw these on sale a while ago and man, they got swiped quick.*



Yeah I couldn't find any at the Golftowns and lucked out on finding one at Sport Chek at Southcentre.

----------


## iceburns288

> _Originally posted by 95teetee_ 
> *some new shoes for the car...
> *



I had these tires on my Z. Great tires, but super loud.

----------


## Skyline.addict



----------


## Cooked Rice

^
a week before the torch comes out?

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Cooked Rice_ 
> *^
> a week before the torch comes out?*



Rookie mistake. Expect the 9700 to drop in price either next week or the next two weeks.

----------


## Tomaz

> _Originally posted by Cooked Rice_ 
> *^
> a week before the torch comes out?*



The shit is junk. Laggy, unresponsive, and overall disappointing.

Whether he paid full price or not, he still made the right choice.

----------


## know1edge

a curve is a wrong choice IMO

----------


## ICEBERG

Ordered this from Bow Cycle. 2011 Slice. Should be here in September 28.. I hope i will have some time to ride before the cold hits.

----------


## [email protected]

^^ :Pimpin':  very nice!

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

and

----------


## Vagabond142

You can never go wrong with a GMJB  :Smilie:

----------


## zipdoa

> _Originally posted by Vagabond142_ 
> *
> 
> You can never go wrong with a GMJB *



A lot of those arizona products have been banned from canada due the high fructose syrups used in sweetening the beverages. I heard that those types of drinks can cause a lot of issues with obesity.

----------


## iceburns288

Do y'all get the Arnold Palmer tea/lemonade mix? It's incredible.

----------


## Machi

> _Originally posted by iceburns288_ 
> *Do y'all get the Arnold Palmer tea/lemonade mix? It's incredible.*



 :Werd!:  yep we have these too but I haven't seen them stocked at many places..

----------


## Vagabond142

> _Originally posted by zipdoa_ 
> * 
> 
> A lot of those arizona products have been banned from canada due the high fructose syrups used in sweetening the beverages. I heard that those types of drinks can cause a lot of issues with obesity.*



I think that was only in a few of the flavors we don't get up here. The Fruit Punch one is way too sweet for me, but the raspberry was actually quite nice :3 And it's the first Arizona I've had in.... wow.... 1.5 years o_O and probably my last one for another 1.5 XD Just a painful day for me (physiotherapy = ow, but a good ow) so a small pick-me-up was in order  :Big Grin:

----------


## bituerbo



----------


## flipstah

Old school, bitches.  :Pooosie:

----------


## freshprince1

Behold the most comfortable shoe on the planet. Teva now makes shoes, and they use eVent for waterproofing. basically, it's better than gortex for breathability. Truely awesome shoes (for $130USD they better be!). Just picked up a pair at REI down in Houston.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by freshprince1_ 
> Behold the most comfortable shoe on the planet. Teva now makes shoes, and they use eVent for waterproofing. basically, it's better than gortex for breathability. Truely awesome shoes (for $130USD they better be!). Just picked up a pair at REI down in Houston.



I don't know man... Have you tried Nike Free's? It's like stepping on clouds filled with babies.

----------


## Vagabond142

Well, I finally bought a piece of DLC off the internet. I have now, officially, joined the modern digital age  :thumbs up:  I love Dragon Age: Origins and Awakening, and having passed both recently (injury = LOTS of downtime), I thought I would sample some DLC to see if it's truly worth it. The DLC is fucking awesome  :Big Grin:  Get to slice n dice like nobody's business!  :Big Grin: 

Also, because I've given up looking for the box/discs, I bought KOTOR off of Steam, installed it and lost a couple hours right off the bat XD BioWare makes fucking awesome games XD

----------


## Blacura

Been looking for something to learn some mixing and such on. I'm happy with the unit so far. Been having lots of fun, learning a lot too.

----------


## poison

iMac 27inch LED i5 proc

----------


## almerick

In the states I bought 

 

Back home, same as other people: Iphone4.

----------


## DENZILDON

^^^ I still can't believe why we don't have this here!  :Bang Head:  Luckily I'm going to cali end of Sept.

----------


## DJ Lazy

Posted this in the Video game section, but wanted to whore it here as well. Picked up the Logitech G27 wheel in preparation for F1 2010..  :Big Grin: 









Also picked up a camera lens from Pollywog. Canon 28-135mm. IS

----------


## schocker

> _Originally posted by DENZILDON_ 
> *^^^ I still can't believe why we don't have this here!  Luckily I'm going to cali end of Sept.*



It is like my staple whenever I go down. I always bring a few jars back.

----------


## Unknown303



----------


## chongkee_

To DJ Lazy - Where did you get the G27? I will be picking one up soon for F1 2010 and GT5.

----------


## JordanEG6

Been a minute. But I picked these up in the mail today.

» Click image for larger version
AM95 Slate

» Click image for larger version
AM95 Comet

» Click image for larger version
Jordan Sky High Retro

----------


## LongCity

The air bubbles in the 95s are so little now for the past 5 or so years.  :Frown:

----------


## Shlade

Jordan what do you do with all your shoes? I never got the whole shoe collection thing.. A buddy of mine had to rent a storage bin to place all of his shoes in that hes collected for years..

----------


## JordanEG6

» Click image for larger version 
L-Regular this morning  :Smilie: 




> _Originally posted by Shlade_ 
> *Jordan what do you do with all your shoes? I never got the whole shoe collection thing.. A buddy of mine had to rent a storage bin to place all of his shoes in that hes collected for years..*



I keep them in a storage room in my basement. I'm running out of space though, I need to get rid of some. 

I dunno, I guess shoe collecting is another one of those things like collecting comic books, baseball cards, stamps, or in a much wider scale - cars. It's not a very big deal in Calgary (in Canada for that matter haha), but its big in major parts of the US and Asia. I don't know how I got into it either, in a place where there is no support for it.




> _Originally posted by LongCity_ 
> *The air bubbles in the 95s are so little now for the past 5 or so years. *



Indeed. 
Anything past HOA is pretty much watered down. I can say the same about any Jordan past 2003ish.

----------


## adam c

do you even wear the shoes? at least with comic books you read them

----------


## EK 2.0

> _Originally posted by adam c_ 
> *
> do you even wear the shoes? at least with comic books you read them*




Some of the shoes yes we will wear...others...well we buy them just to add to the collection...

I for instance wear a size 12...but if I am purchasing for the collection I purchase a size 10...that way I am never tempted to wear them...or if I choose to sell them later down the road its a more common size...

----------


## Jlude

> _Originally posted by EK 2.0_ 
> *
> 
> 
> Some of the shoes yes we will wear...others...well we buy them just to add to the collection...
> 
> I for instance wear a size 12...but if I am purchasing for the collection I purchase a size 10...that way I am never tempted to wear them...or if I choose to sell them later down the road its a more common size...*



ya learn something new everyday.

----------


## JordanEG6

> _Originally posted by EK 2.0_ 
> *
> 
> 
> Some of the shoes yes we will wear...others...well we buy them just to add to the collection...
> 
> I for instance wear a size 12...but if I am purchasing for the collection I purchase a size 10...that way i am never tempted to wear them...or if I choose to sell them later down the road its a more common size...*



 :thumbs up:  Arif knows. Haha. 
I've worn maybe 50-55 pairs. Some are used for summer wear only, some for basketball, some are winter beaters etc.

Unfortunately, my size is a common size, so if I choose to buy for the collection, I buy a second pair to beat on. 

It's a philosophy in our world called "One to rock, one to stock". Haha.

----------


## EK 2.0

> _Originally posted by JordanEG6_ 
> * 
>  Arif knows. Haha. 
> I've worn maybe 50-55 pairs. Some are used for summer wear only, some for basketball, some are winter beaters etc.
> 
> Unfortunately, my size is a common size, so if I choose to buy for the collection, I buy a second pair to beat on. 
> 
> It's a philosophy in our world called &quot;One to rock, one to stock&quot;. Haha.*




I even have pairs that aren't winter beaters per say but are ok to wear in the rain...

It sucks this time of year starting to super clean and pack away the summer stock and pull out the winter beaters haha....

----------


## beyond_ban

So, how many pairs of shoes does an average collector own?

----------


## JordanEG6

Arif should open a thread discussing his "kicks game" lol.  :Wink:  

But yeah, I've seen modest collections to very large ones, ranging from 20-25 pairs to over 2000-2500 pairs. So it varies. I, myself, have a moderately small collection compared to most.

----------


## Rat Fink

.

----------


## JordanEG6

> _Originally posted by Rat Fink_ 
> *When you choose to sell the shoes, do you make money on them or take a loss?*



Sneakers are kind of like baseball cards.

It all depends on what you buy. Resale value can vary depending on the kind of sneaker, rarity of the sneaker, the year of the release, whether it was worn or unworn, condition etc. 

Obviously a worn shoe is worth a little less than a brand new pair.
People buy for resale value, so most of the time, they aren't worn.
But here are a couple of other examples:

Example 1: An original Air Jordan XI (11) from 1996 with original box would be worth more than a Re-release (or "Retro") of the same sneaker in 2001. Depending on condition of the shoe, an original AJ XI can run you about $375-$600, when it's original retail value was probably only about $120 US.

Example 2: The "Heineken" Nike Dunk SB is a sneaker with a specific colorway inspired by the beer company that was produced without their consent. Heineken filed a lawsuit against Nike forcing them to discontinue production. Because of this, they are limited to maybe 1000-2000 pairs (if that), in turn they're one of the most sought after sneakers of all time. Retail was about $110, and are now probably worth about $600-800.

Example 3: Air Jordan XX3 (23) in "Titanium Blue" was released ONLY in the US and were limited to 23 pairs in 23 select stores in the country. The shoe was limited to 529 pairs and caused riots and people lining up for days for it's release. Ther retailed for $220. You can grab them for a low low price of $2000 now. 

Other cases have been about hype, they release at a high price. And later fail in sales and when people aren't buying them or liking them anymore, the prices drop, which sucks for those who bought them in the first place. 

Basically, if its a hot commodity that everyone wants, or if its old and in great condition, you'll make good coin off it. 

But its not always about that. If they're nice looking, or if I want to complete a series, I'll buy them even though they wont hold or go up in value. 

long read but HTH  :Smilie:

----------


## Tomaz

Wow, i have now been informed on the shoe collectors... Not my thing, but whatever. lol

Those Heineken shoes are pretty cool though.  :thumbs up:

----------


## EK 2.0

> _Originally posted by beyond_ban_ 
> *So, how many pairs of shoes does an average collector own?*




I have just over 250






> _Originally posted by JordanEG6_ 
> *
> Arif should open a thread discussing his &quot;kicks game&quot; lol.  
> 
> But yeah, I've seen modest collections to very large ones, ranging from 20-25 pairs to over 2000-2500 pairs. So it varies. I, myself, have a moderately small collection compared to most.*




Haha...it's something the both of us and a few others on here can post in...haha...

Moderately small but a fine collection you have nonetheless my friend...

----------


## HHURICANE1

http://www.princessauto.com/garage/l...otorcycle-lift

No more crawling around on the floor killing my knees and back!  :Big Grin:

----------


## rawsensation



----------


## beyond_ban

^ You're a solid month behind haha.

» Click image for larger version

----------


## LongCity

> _Originally posted by beyond_ban_ 
> *^ You're a solid month behind haha.
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



That's the new iTouch, though. How can he be a month behind?

Anyways, the reason I got into sneakers was because I wanted to look cool while playing basketball when I was younger, as funny as it sounds. So buying/collecting shoes is an old love for me (14 years or so but I am pretty young so my collection isn't that vast), I'm not one of those hype kids that buy just SBs and Jordans. Though I do own both types of shoes I regret buying the few pairs of SBs I've bought now. I also don't care so much about reselling because I am too lazy.

----------


## jonnycat



----------


## Phenix

> _Originally posted by jonnycat_ 
> *
>  
> *



This place looks awesome. what community is that?

Also love the tons of parking and huge back yard

----------


## jonnycat

Its in West Highlands in Lethbridge. I couldn't pass up the yard and the rv parking with built in rv sani dump tied to city waste.

----------


## Ajay

http://www.prestwickplace.ca/fp-mckenzie.php

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by chongkee__ 
> *To DJ Lazy - Where did you get the G27? I will be picking one up soon for F1 2010 and GT5.*



Got mine at the NE Memory Express...

----------


## almerick

Finally bought a backpack to use instead of my Buzz Lightyear Nike backpack.

A bit pricey, a bit ugly, but at least there is lifetime warranty.

----------


## Guillermo

on vinyl:

----------


## eb0i

Picked up a pair of Bose MIE2 earphones. Love the sound quality and that they don't go fully in your ear canal so that you can hear everything around you.

----------


## Barking_Spidre

Old mouse finally bit the dust, so it was time for a new gamer one. It's pretty snazzy, I'm likin it so far.

----------


## schocker

Bought this:

so this will run better:

----------


## n1zm0

> _Originally posted by schocker_ 
> *GTX460*



was that from mem ex? comes with a cooler from factory too??  :Pimpin':  

and that Mad Catz mouse Spidre, also  :Pimpin':  how much was that btw? online order only right?

----------


## schocker

> _Originally posted by n1zm0_ 
> * was that from mem ex? comes with a cooler from factory too??  
> 
> *



No it was from ncix as it is the 768mb version. $179 + 3 games + free ship + $20us mir. I had to get it as my 8600gts is getting quite old. With that cooling and it still being quiet along with it being able to be overclocked very easily I couldnt resist.

----------


## kaput

.

----------


## lilmira

The original owner couldn't keep him anymore so I bought him home. It turned out that he is my girl's half sibling, lol.

----------


## wesseam

Like a lot of people out there I got an iphone 4, but i wanted to change up the back a bit so I ordered a matte black skin and a carbon fiber look emblem. The apple logo doesn't look like i thought it would, but its ok. it has a glossy look because i put an invisible shield on it because i am anal. 




And I sold my jetta a few months ago and said I would never buy another VW product as it was a bitch to maintain, but then i ended up seeing this beauty and had to have it. Its an 2003 gti VR6 with only 65,000kms on it. 


I will post more pics later once i wash it.

----------


## ekguy

This was a while ago but it was my last purchase. GF helped me pay as a birthday gift and just being nice.

Got it at Pure Cycle for 50% and for that deal I couldn't pass it up.

2009 Devinci Ollie. Has some nice goodies on it. Gonna upgrade a few things this winter.

----------


## codetrap

Getting it handled at home!

----------


## ICEBERG

Well after being a Mac owner for 25 years, this is my first PC ever. :Big Grin:  

 

I also got this from Futureshop to go with it.  :Big Grin: 

, 


Here is the set-up...



Cheers

----------


## freshprince1

Wilson's Leather, Black Rivet Riders Jacket. PIIIIIIYUMP!

Reg. $400. Got it on sale at the outlet in Katy, Texas for $160.






Picked up one for Wifey too (same as below, but Black)

----------


## Vagabond142

Last one on the shelf at Best Buy Northland, was in there to get new earbuds for my MP3 player (crappy $10 ones that you can break while working out and not cry to the bank machine about  :Big Grin: ). As it was the last one and they wanted it gone, I got it for $19.99 (reg $29.99). Apparently they've marked down a LOT of games to $19.99 to liquidate some inventory for the fall game season, so it's worth taking a browse sometime.  :Big Grin:  

(L4D2 is also $19.99, tempted to go get that too)

----------


## Disoblige

Nice Touch system ICEBERG.

Got myself and the girlfriend a 32 GB iTouch (4th Gen). Westhills Best Buy has a ton of them, which will be sold out soon  :Wink:  



This thing is fricken thin, and might as well get a Thin Ice shield with it or else it'll just look bulky.

----------


## iceburns288

Posting from a Droid 2 now.

----------


## Vagabond142

I guess this counts as a purchase, even though it was off a friend who just wanted the damned thing gone for $20. HD4870 up top, "new" HD4850 down bottom. I finally have enough horsepower for my graphics to run AA with 2560x1600 resolution! Believe me, it works a fucking CHARM... it's beauuuuutiful playing Arkham Asylum, Mass Effect 2, BioShock 2. I think the most improved in flat out framerates, tbh, is StarCraft 2 O_o No more chugging in the middle of matches. And can you believe that I dusted this thing out with the air spray only 4 days ago? -_-

» Click image for larger version


(I know, I know, I haven't cable managed as well as I should have ... not really enough room in this case without a modular PSU)

----------


## iceburns288

^Nice! $20 jeez...

EDIT: if he was just dumping it I assume he got something real nice of his own? 5970 perhaps? :Big Grin:

----------


## zieg

> _Originally posted by iceburns288_ 
> *
> 
> Posting from a Droid 2 now.*




Woah! I had no idea those were available in Canada now. Or did you get one from the USA?


Anyway, my own latest purchase, got it last night:




HTC desire. My first ever smartphone, which replaced my Motorolla KRZR. BIIIIIIIG difference.  :Pooosie:  


Now, I just need to figure out how to use the thing, set it up for gtalk, etc..

----------


## sxtasy

A record player and some old school records  :Big Grin:

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by sxtasy_ 
> [B]A record player and some old school records



Where do you go for vinyl? I need to get some and Value Village/Goodwill have been letting me down lately.

----------


## sxtasy

second hand shops here on Vancouver Island as well there is a vinyl store in Shawnigan Lake

----------


## Vagabond142

> _Originally posted by iceburns288_ 
> *^Nice! $20 jeez...
> 
> EDIT: if he was just dumping it I assume he got something real nice of his own? 5970 perhaps?*



Bingo! He got a deal on a HIS HD5970 2GB and also bought a whole new system to go with it XD I helped him build it yesterday morning, and it seriously was the most powerful system I have seen. As in, rediculously future proof until DirectX 14 or something, and he plans to buy a SECOND 5970 for himself over the holiday as a xmas gift XD 

Also, I now have a big itch for EyeFinity, it's fucking AWESOME with racing games (Dirt2 and F1 2010 = O_O!)

----------


## iceburns288

> _Originally posted by ZiG-87_ 
> *Woah! I had no idea those were available in Canada now. Or did you get one from the USA?*



They aren't available in Canada and yes I bought it in the USA  :Wink: .




> _Originally posted by Vagabond142_ 
> *Bingo! He got a deal on a HIS HD5970 2GB*



 :Drool:  I love my 5870, can't imagine a 2GB 5970...

----------


## Luang

picked up this soarer last week

----------


## Jeremiah

> _Originally posted by Ajay_ 
> *http://www.prestwickplace.ca/fp-mckenzie.php*



I'm around the corner from you, what did that unit run you?

----------


## A790

http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/PID-MX29518(ME).aspx


Something to keep me occupied during long flights and whatnot  :Smilie:

----------


## Nels

Kicker hp 541s  :Big Grin:

----------


## beyond_ban



----------


## lellowrx7



----------


## chathamf

> _Originally posted by lellowrx7_ 
> **



Nice O2 sensor man!!! May I ask where you tracked that down? Or do you not want anyone else to have it? lol jokes.

----------


## 911fever

weak I know, but I had to replace my old 3G 

Easton Synergy SE16 stick

----------


## Jlude

> _Originally posted by 911fever_ 
> *
> weak I know, but I had to replace my old 3G 
> *



You mean you bought an iphone 4

No such thing as iphone 4G or half those specs that are listed on the picture.

----------


## Pollywog

Half the stuff in this thread is just stock photos - you should post pictures of the actual items!

My latest purchases, the Canon 1d mkii a few weeks ago and the Sigma 28mm Macro f/1.8 I picked up this morning. Love em both. I blame the low img-quality on the blackberry I snapped em with.

----------


## kaput

.

----------


## takkyu

Slowly upgrading my home theater equipment.

Klipsch RW-10d
http://www.klipsch.com/na-en/products/rw-10d-overview/

----------


## iceburns288



----------


## Jlude

I can't even begin to convey the anger and frustration in feeling right now!

Just picked up a brand new 17" MBP (i7, 8gb ram, etc) total cost was $33xx.xx 

Reason for the upgrade, my Roommates dog jumped up on the table and knocked over a full glass of pepsi onto my 7 month old 17" MBP. 

So now I'm trying to boot up the new Mbp from time machine backups, but there's a hardware issue with the new laptop!!!! 

Almost 7k in Apple laptops in less than a year  :facepalm:

----------


## chkolny541

> _Originally posted by 911fever_ 
> *
> weak I know, but I had to replace my old 3G 
> 
> *



lol, please tell me that you didnt get swindled into buying an iphone 4g ahaha let me guess, from chinatown

----------


## SRT

Love this fucking thing

----------


## SRT

Not exactly a recent purchase but worth posting I guess..an original iPhone 2G in the box. Figure it might be worth something someday...it certainly started the shit show phone wars as we know them today!

----------


## EvolizePhoto

$80 worth of shipping. God why is it so much to send things to australia?

----------


## boarderfatty

> _Originally posted by SRT_ 
> *Not exactly a recent purchase but worth posting I guess..an original iPhone 2G in the box. Figure it might be worth something someday...it certainly started the shit show phone wars as we know them today!
> 
> 
> *



I used to have one of these when they first came out, liked it aluminum back alot more than the black or white on the 3G or 3Gs

----------


## SRT

Yeah it came from the US, still has the AT&T sim card in the box. I've got it unlocked, jailbroken and running 3.1.3, it feels better built than the 3G's.

----------


## eblend

> _Originally posted by Jlude_ 
> *I
> Almost 7k in Apple laptops in less than a year *



If you didn't buy into the hype then it might have only been 2k  :Wink:

----------


## LongCity

> _Originally posted by Jlude_ 
> *I can't even begin to convey the anger and frustration in feeling right now!
> 
> Just picked up a brand new 17&quot; MBP (i7, 8gb ram, etc) total cost was $33xx.xx 
> 
> Reason for the upgrade, my Roommates dog jumped up on the table and knocked over a full glass of pepsi onto my 7 month old 17&quot; MBP. 
> 
> So now I'm trying to boot up the new Mbp from time machine backups, but there's a hardware issue with the new laptop!!!! 
> 
> Almost 7k in Apple laptops in less than a year *



Ask roommate to pitch in half the cost?

----------


## SRT

> _Originally posted by LongCity_ 
> * 
> 
> Ask roommate to pitch in half the cost?*



 Or just fixed the first one. My buddy bought a macbook pro that had a cup of coffee dumped on it and the owner did the same thing..went and bought a new one, while the wrecked one got bought for peanuts, fixed for $300 in parts and sold as "slightly used".

----------


## Dumbass17

longboard
surfboard
ticket to Soundwave Festival (http://www.soundwavefestival.com/lineup)
ticket to Summadayze (http://www.futureentertainment.com.a...t-artists.html)

woot woot

----------


## 911fever

> _Originally posted by chkolny541_ 
> * 
> 
> lol, please tell me that you didnt get swindled into buying an iphone 4g ahaha let me guess, from chinatown*



nah man, did an iphone 4 hardware upgrade from Rogers, sold my 8gb very rough shape iphone 3G on ebay with a cracked screen for $150 US




> _Originally posted by Jlude_ 
> *I can't even begin to convey the anger and frustration in feeling right now!
> 
> Just picked up a brand new 17&quot; MBP (i7, 8gb ram, etc) total cost was $33xx.xx 
> 
> Reason for the upgrade, my Roommates dog jumped up on the table and knocked over a full glass of pepsi onto my 7 month old 17&quot; MBP. 
> 
> So now I'm trying to boot up the new Mbp from time machine backups, but there's a hardware issue with the new laptop!!!! 
> 
> Almost 7k in Apple laptops in less than a year *



why would you spend over 3 grand on laptop? In a year it'll be under 1000  :Frown:  not hatin' on you, as that's a sick laptop, just curious

just picked up this!

----------


## iceburns288

^It's excellent.

----------


## Jlude

> _Originally posted by eblend_ 
> * 
> 
> If you didn't buy into the hype then it might have only been 2k *



Ya maybe.





> _Originally posted by LongCity_ 
> * 
> 
> Ask roommate to pitch in half the cost?*



Half? Hahaha he's paying the whole bill... If it were a few hundred, I might say whatever... but not gonna swallow any of this 3300 bill. 





> _Originally posted by 911fever_ 
> * 
> why would you spend over 3 grand on laptop? In a year it'll be under 1000  not hatin' on you, as that's a sick laptop, just curious
> *



You're incorrect to think it'll be worth 1k in a year, I've always sold my computers after a year and upgrade to the latest. I usually take a 1k hit on them, but certainly worth more than a grand.

----------


## LongCity

> _Originally posted by Jlude_ 
> * Half? Hahaha he's paying the whole bill... If it were a few hundred, I might say whatever... but not gonna swallow any of this 3300 bill.*



You just said it in a way that made me assume you were paying for it.

----------


## Jlude

> _Originally posted by LongCity_ 
> * 
> 
> You just said it in a way that made me assume you were paying for it.*



Well... I have payed already... but he'll be paying for it in the end.

----------


## almerick

And then I found this

----------


## banned3x

Best hundred buck ever spent

----------


## Dycker

> _Originally posted by banned3x_ 
> *
> Best hundred buck ever spent*



How much better than the old models overall?

----------


## carzcraz

Evo X

----------


## gpomp

> _Originally posted by Dycker_ 
> * 
> 
> How much better than the old models overall?*



 no mkv no care  :Sleep ZzZZ:

----------


## KLCC

Uploaded with ImageShack.us  :ROFL!:

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by KLCC_ 
> [/B]



Costco! Sheit, that's still expensive for Costco.

----------


## eckostyle

i would say that costco buy is a good deal, since the expedition parka's go for around $600

----------


## kaput

.

----------


## KLCC

> _Originally posted by kaput_ 
> *wtf costco has the goose? any other styles? which location was this?*



AFAIK only in Balzac

----------


## 911fever

they were here too, some were seconds though, i could tell, had irregular stitching. But still a sick deal

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by 911fever_ 
> *they were here too, some were seconds though, i could tell, had irregular stitching. But still a sick deal*



Whoa whoa, slow down there fella!

Where's here? 'Seconds' refer to reject stock or something?  :Confused:

----------


## kvg

Got a project.

Project dirty e30

----------


## 911fever

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *
> 
> Whoa whoa, slow down there fella!
> 
> Where's here? 'Seconds' refer to reject stock or something? *



Normally just factory issued errors in stitching or lining that are sold to distributors for a better deal. Aka 'seconds'. Well here anyways (a Costco in the GTA), a few were.

----------


## Awd-Tsi

I bought a 26 of Bacardi and a liter of coke

----------


## CUG

...about the dumbest video game I've played. It has me rage quitting more than MW2 did. BF> *

----------


## swak

Crappy time of the year again, trying to stay warm...
Ride Year Round.. (At least you dont have all the doucebag riders out though, you get to ride with cyclists who know how to ride their bike)

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## swak

> _Originally posted by 89coupe_ 
> **



Holy Shit dude!!

Nice place? Where approx did you buy?
Looks like a big place

----------


## GOnSHO

> _Originally posted by swak_ 
> * 
> 
> Holy Shit dude!!
> 
> Nice place? Where approx did you buy?
> Looks like a big place*



looks like the places in Skyview Ranch..

----------


## Kloubek

Well, I can't really show a picture of what I just purchased. So this is the best I can do:

----------


## GOnSHO

mine... a trip for my gf and I to Manzanillo, Mexico:

http://www.tesororesorts.com/wmspage.cfm?parm1=34

----------


## Zewind

> _Originally posted by Kloubek_ 
> *Well, I can't really show a picture of what I just purchased. So this is the best I can do:
> 
> *



I demand pictures of the surgery!  :ROFL!:

----------


## 89coupe

> _Originally posted by swak_ 
> * 
> 
> Holy Shit dude!!
> 
> Nice place? Where approx did you buy?
> Looks like a big place*



Aspen. Nah, its just your average cookie cutter home.

----------


## swak

> _Originally posted by 89coupe_ 
> * 
> 
> Aspen. Nah, its just your average cookie cutter home.*



ahaha.. nice.
I didnt really mean to put a question mark after the "nice place" but them cookie-cutter homes are looking pretty nice now.

----------


## flipstah

They finally came in the mail!  :Clap:

----------


## Onassis

Now i'm broke for the month.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo



----------


## Freeskier

Siiick pads! Just got rid of my last goalie equipment lol. Now I gotta work on my shot and play as a player for the first time. 

My latest:

----------


## Wrinkly

:Big Grin:

----------


## n0xid



----------


## zipdoa



----------


## l/l/rX

:Smilie:

----------


## you&me

l/l/rX - Congrats!  :thumbs up:  Awesome location!

----------


## Anton

> _Originally posted by l/l/rX_ 
> 
> 
>  [/B]



Congrats! Where is this at?

----------


## l/l/rX

> _Originally posted by Anton_ 
> * 
> 
> Congrats! Where is this at?*



thanks guys! its on 15th ave sw right behind melrose. 

www.drake17.com

----------


## Anton

> _Originally posted by l/l/rX_ 
> * 
> 
> thanks guys! its on 15th ave sw right behind melrose. 
> 
> www.drake17.com*



Awesome!

I stupidly thought the bubbley was some sort of a new product, possibly made by Drake the rapper...dam  :facepalm:

----------


## Wrinkly

Congrats! 

Your first home? If so, that's even more exciting! 

 :thumbs up:

----------


## ATARI

iPhone 4 , today

----------


## l/l/rX

> _Originally posted by Wrinkly_ 
> *Congrats! 
> 
> Your first home? If so, that's even more exciting! 
> 
> *



yup first place! wont be ready for 2-2.5 years though. thats alright with me, i'll still be pretty young and home is not soo bad still.

----------


## ATARI

> _Originally posted by l/l/rX_ 
> * 
> 
> yup first place! wont be ready for 2-2.5 years though. thats alright with me, i'll still be pretty young and home is not soo bad still.*



how old are you ?

----------


## l/l/rX

> _Originally posted by ATARI_ 
> * 
> 
> how old are you ?*



just turned 23.

----------


## ATARI

why is it going to take soo long for it to be ready?

----------


## dj_rice

To replace my shitty DIR-625 that keeps dropping connections

----------


## l/l/rX

> _Originally posted by ATARI_ 
> *why is it going to take soo long for it to be ready?*



they start construction in spring, they also have to tear down the existing apartment complex thats standing there at the moment.

----------


## Wrinkly

> _Originally posted by l/l/rX_ 
> * 
> 
> they start construction in spring, they also have to tear down the existing apartment complex thats standing there at the moment.*



Just had a look at the link you posted - very nice! My son is interested now....lol (same age as you). 

Which floor plan did you choose? (If you don't mind my asking).

----------


## ATARI

pm me if you need a roomate

----------


## flipstah

l/l/rX, good purchase! Might check it out myself (on the lookout for my first place too haha!) and hopefully, it's not sold out! 

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Critical

> _Originally posted by dj_rice_ 
> *To replace my shitty DIR-625 that keeps dropping connections*



Bad news...

----------


## l/l/rX

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *l/l/rX, good purchase! Might check it out myself (on the lookout for my first place too haha!) and hopefully, it's not sold out! 
> 
> *



awesome man! definitely check out their showroom, same street as met on 17th. and no they are not sold out, but they are on track to gathering finances for the project which is good.

----------


## you&me

> _Originally posted by l/l/rX_ 
> * 
> 
> awesome man! definitely check out their showroom, same street as met on 17th. and no they are not sold out, but they are on track to gathering finances for the project which is good.*



They're a reputable developer with deep (deep, deep, deep!) pockets... no need to worry about it just turning into a pit like some of the other amateur-hour developments out there. 

I lived about a block from there when I was ~20 and I can tell you, you'll have an absolute blast!

----------


## banned3x

Hey guys I'm looking to buy a big fireplace not huge but to put a tv on top but not a walmart or Canadian tire one. Do you'd guys know any place for a good deal?

----------


## banned3x

Oh to contribuate. I pick this baby up. Runs amazing for 350000kms

----------


## Freeskier

picked these up at a boardshop in town, not my usual style but i thought why not. Good for heading to the mountain

----------


## Wraith

> _Originally posted by dj_rice_ 
> *
> To replace my shitty DIR-625 that keeps dropping connections*



My 655 is starting to drop  :Frown:

----------


## Wraith

.

----------


## schocker

> _Originally posted by Wraith_ 
> * My 655 is starting to drop *



asus rtn16 w/tomato ftw  :crazy nut:  

I got around to buying my christmas lights and put them up today before the cold snap this week.
edit:
Oh man, so sick  :ROFL!:

----------


## Wrinkly

> _Originally posted by you&amp;me_ 
> * 
> 
> They're a reputable developer with deep (deep, deep, deep!) pockets... no need to worry about it just turning into a pit like some of the other amateur-hour developments out there. 
> 
> I lived about a block from there when I was ~20 and I can tell you, you'll have an absolute blast!*



Well......seeing as they've been in the property business since 1677 (the Grosvenor being the same as in "Grosvenor Square" of London, England) one would hope so...lol

----------


## D'z Nutz

> _Originally posted by Freeskier_ 
> *picked these up at a boardshop in town, not my usual style but i thought why not. Good for heading to the mountain*



First thing I thought about**:

----------


## l/l/rX

> _Originally posted by Wrinkly_ 
> * 
> 
> Well......seeing as they've been in the property business since 1677 (the Grosvenor being the same as in &quot;Grosvenor Square&quot; of London, England) one would hope so...lol*



haha ya when the sales associate told me that the builder has over 300 years of experience, I was kind of thinking in my head "well thats a little farfetched" but I went and took a gander at their recent mall + residential projet in London and was very impressed. I'm not worried at all.

----------


## Awd-Tsi

> _Originally posted by dj_rice_ 
> *
> 
> 
> To replace my shitty DIR-625 that keeps dropping connections*



 i got that one, works good. especially for having 6 devices on the network and streaming lots of movies, netflix, etc

----------


## banned3x

> _Originally posted by dj_rice_ 
> *
> 
> 
> To replace my shitty DIR-625 that keeps dropping connections*



Where did you guys get yours? And how much? It's time to upgrade

----------


## Awd-Tsi

> _Originally posted by banned3x_ 
> * 
> 
> Where did you guys get yours? And how much? It's time to upgrade*



 memory express and i think around 80-90 dollars at the time

----------


## dj_rice

I got mine on Kijiji, used $50

----------


## Freeskier

> _Originally posted by D'z Nutz_ 
> * 
> 
> First thing I thought about:
> *



 :ROFL!:  Touche sir.

----------


## 95teetee

new winter beater- just in time  :thumbs up:

----------


## eb0i

Sweet ass 12 inch Asus Netbook
 

Graphite Canada Goose Chilliwack Bomber Jacket


Black Bauer 4 Roll gloves

----------


## almerick

^How you liking th Canada Goose so far?

Picked these guys up today

----------


## 5.0

Just ordered it online as I couldn't get it at the Patagonia store here in Calgary.

----------


## Tomaz

Just bought my first RC chassis: TT-01. And some other goodies to get her to run. needs one more part and a Body. Stay tuned...

» Click image for larger version

----------


## zieg

^ Cool. Looks like it has some hopups as well. Good choice on electronics, too. The dx3E is a great entry level 2.4 radio and I find the tazer to be an excellent brushed ESC for the money. What are your plans for it?


My latest purchase...

----------


## JordanEG6

For my 15 hour flight to China next week.  :Big Grin:  

Universal Wristcharger w/ cords and adapters
» Click image for larger version 
» Click image for larger version

----------


## Tomaz

> _Originally posted by ZiG-87_ 
> *^ Cool. Looks like it has some hopups as well. Good choice on electronics, too. The dx3E is a great entry level 2.4 radio and I find the tazer to be an excellent brushed ESC for the money. What are your plans for it?
> 
> 
> My latest purchase...
> *



It has aluminum shaft, heat sink on motor, and rear ball diff. 

Plans for now are pretty straight forward: Find Servo (sp?) mounting pegs for it, and a body. Then figure out what the hell i got into trying to put it together  :ROFL!:  

Other than that, maybe a ball diff for the front, metal bearings. MAYBE down the road, new motor, stronger gears, perhaps go brushless. Likely i will keep the mods to a minimum, and just have fun in the chinook parkade.

Nice shovel! I totally understand.

----------


## rawsensation

> _Originally posted by eb0i_ 
> Graphite Canada Goose Chilliwack Bomber Jacket



How you liking the Canada Goose jacket? I'm looking at picking up one as well just a little undecided as to how warm they are.

----------


## LongCity

How warm they are would be the last thing I would think about when purchasing a Canada Goose jacket. You wouldn't need to worry about warmth unless you are worried about being too hot haha

----------


## 911fever

> _Originally posted by LongCity_ 
> *How warm they are would be the last thing I would think about when purchasing a Canada Goose jacket. You wouldn't need to worry about warmth unless you are worried about being too hot haha*



yeah I didn't like that about CG. It was too warm for me, seriously! I would always be taking it off. Our weather here isn't as bitterly cold as out west either.

----------


## kaput

.

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by JordanEG6_ 
> *For my 15 hour flight to China next week.  
> 
> Universal Wristcharger w/ cords and adapters
> » Click image for larger version 
> » Click image for larger version*



Don't forget this...  :ROFL!:

----------


## JordanEG6

> _Originally posted by DJ Lazy_ 
> * 
> 
> Don't forget this...  
> 
> *



Don't worry, Josh, it's in my fanny pack  :Big Grin:

----------


## eb0i

> _Originally posted by rawsensation_ 
> * 
> 
> How you liking the Canada Goose jacket? I'm looking at picking up one as well just a little undecided as to how warm they are.*



I love it on extremely cold days like today. But otherwise it would be too warm (like others have mentioned). The hood is fantastic to throw over your head while walking outside. Keeps you nice and warm!

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by eb0i_ 
> * 
> 
> I love it on extremely cold days like today. But otherwise it would be too warm (like others have mentioned). The hood is fantastic to throw over your head while walking outside. Keeps you nice and warm!*



Careful with the super warm coats. I bought the warmest winter coat ever, and I can only stand to wear it when it's -30 or colder w/wind chill. I am absolutely sweating my bag off otherwise, especially if I do even mild physical activity in it (i.e. brisk walk).

----------


## XylathaneGTR

> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> * 
> Careful with the super warm coats. I bought the warmest winter coat ever, and I can only stand to wear it when it's -30 or colder w/wind chill. I am absolutely sweating my bag off otherwise, especially if I do even mild physical activity in it (i.e. brisk walk).*



I've been there man...pick up something like this for the days when you still need a nice coat for the cold, but not something that's good for minus 30, or layer a couple light sweaters with a shell.

----------


## Chandler_Racing

> _Originally posted by eb0i_ 
> 
> 
> Graphite Canada Goose Chilliwack Bomber Jacket



Where can you purchase this?

I tired Amazon but it will not allow me to ship to Canada.

----------


## adam c



----------


## Freeskier

Not my purchase, but given as a gift for graduation from the parents

----------


## banned3x

> _Originally posted by JordanEG6_ 
> *For my 15 hour flight to China next week.  
> 
> Universal Wristcharger w/ cords and adapters
> » Click image for larger version 
> » Click image for larger version*



What the he'll is that?? How does it work? Looks cool!

----------


## chathamf

> _Originally posted by banned3x_ 
> * 
> 
> What the he'll is that?? How does it work? Looks cool!*



Cool? Are you serious? All it is is a universal charger, yet even lamer then normal ones cause you got to rock it like a watch. 

Yea, I suppose it would be cool for the folk who live for WOW, COD and not getting laid.

----------


## Bisklimpkit

Got this for my wife after she just had our 4th child. We finally got our girl, so this is for her to be able to pass down to our daughter, along with being her Christmas gift, 30th b-day coming up, and our 10th anniversary coming up.

----------


## dino_martini

can't wait to order sportsnet one  :Clap:

----------


## Idiot Stick

> _Originally posted by JordanEG6_ 
> *For my 15 hour flight to China next week.  
> 
> Universal Wristcharger w/ cords and adapters
> » Click image for larger version 
> » Click image for larger version*



Idea is neat, but good luck getting that thing on the plane. Looks like a security guard could just be an ass because it 'looks too large to be a watch, could be Explosives!"

----------


## mo_money2supe

> _Originally posted by dino_martini_ 
> *
> 
> can't wait to order sportsnet one *



Haha...no way! I was literally just searching for a picture of the exact same TV to post up in this thread, but I guess you beat me to it by only a few minutes!

Anyway, the wife and I picked up the exact same TV in 60" LED just over the weekend. Let me know how you enjoy it!

----------


## JordanEG6

> _Originally posted by banned3x_ 
> * 
> 
> What the he'll is that?? How does it work? Looks cool!*



It's a charger. Just need it to last me an entire flight out next week. Found it at some geek store in the US. For $30, you can't go wrong.  :crazy nut:  

I just just gotta see how well this shit works next week. 





> _Originally posted by chathamf_ 
> * 
> 
> Cool? Are you serious? All it is is a universal charger, yet even lamer then normal ones cause you got to rock it like a watch. 
> 
> Yea, I suppose it would be cool for the folk who live for WOW, COD and not getting laid.*



Awwwwe ouch  :ROFL!:

----------


## takkyu

Latest purchase, new case for my iphone

----------


## FraserB

> _Originally posted by freeskier_ 
> Dive Master Training



Nice!

I have Open Water and Rescue but don't think I'll go any further since I don't get out any. :Frown:

----------


## iceburns288

> _Originally posted by JordanEG6_ 
> *For my 15 hour flight to China next week.  
> 
> Universal Wristcharger w/ cords and adapters
> » Click image for larger version 
> » Click image for larger version*



That looks awesome, if I hadn't been lucky enough to coincidentally buy gadgets that all use microUSB lol.



> _Originally posted by chathamf_ 
> *Yea, I suppose it would be cool for the folk who live for WOW, COD and not getting laid.*



Yes, precisely.

EDIT:
I bought a 12-pack of 16oz Miller Lite. Not because I like Miller, but because it was cheaper than a 12-pack of 12oz...?
and:

----------


## eb0i

> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> * 
> 
> Careful with the super warm coats. I bought the warmest winter coat ever, and I can only stand to wear it when it's -30 or colder w/wind chill. I am absolutely sweating my bag off otherwise, especially if I do even mild physical activity in it (i.e. brisk walk).*



Thanks for the warning  :Wink:  




> _Originally posted by Chandler_Racing_ 
> * 
> 
> Where can you purchase this?
> 
> I tired Amazon but it will not allow me to ship to Canada.*



I bought mine from Henry on 4th St. S.W. here in Calgary. Did you try purchasing from Amazon.ca instead of .com?





> _Originally posted by takkyu_ 
> *Latest purchase, new case for my iphone
> 
> *



That looks more like a "skin" for the front and back rather than a case...

Update: I just checked out Karvt.com and those are indeed skins. So I hope you aren't expecting a case....

----------


## chathamf

> _Originally posted by JordanEG6_ 
> * 
> Awwwwe ouch *



Haha, yea just playin' homie. Totally can see the boys in Big Bang Theory rockin' that to the comic shop though! lol

----------


## Vagabond142

$5 on steam, EXTREME fanservice. Funny as all hell (Heavy Weapons Guy and Tycho's quibs at each other are hilarious), and very decently put together  :Smilie:

----------


## JordanEG6

> _Originally posted by Idiot Stick_ 
> * 
> 
> Idea is neat, but good luck getting that thing on the plane. Looks like a security guard could just be an ass because it 'looks too large to be a watch, could be Explosives!&quot;*



It's just going to go into my bag the whole time. I'll probably only pull it out when my shit needs charging during the flight. 




> _Originally posted by iceburns288_ 
> *
> That looks awesome, if I hadn't been lucky enough to coincidentally buy gadgets that all use microUSB lol.*



The cord is an adapter for the all those plug ins in the picture. You can charge anything from an LG to Moto to an iPhone, PSP and DS, DS Lite etc. I really only need it for my iPod though. It sucks watching movies on that thing and only lasting a couple hours.

----------


## almerick

^Out of curiosity, how many charges can it do?

----------


## JordanEG6

Nike Kobe V iD for next season
» Click image for larger version
» Click image for larger version






> _Originally posted by almerick_ 
> *^Out of curiosity, how many charges can it do?*



Haven't tried it yet. My flight is this weekend, I'll try it out on the plan and see.

----------


## THEMONK

1998 Pontiac Grand Prix SE. Leather, fully loaded, only 10700 kms, clean safety inspection and it's for sale.

----------


## LongCity

> _Originally posted by JordanEG6_ 
> *Nike Kobe V iD for next season
> » Click image for larger version
> » Click image for larger version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't tried it yet. My flight is this weekend, I'll try it out on the plan and see.*



haha you playing for the Jazz or what?!

----------


## JordanEG6

^^ Grizzlies, baby! Haha

This will be the colorway of our uni's next season. 

Few pick-ups today.
» Click image for larger version 
Air Jordan XIII Retro (Flint/French Blue/Uni Blue-Wht)

----------


## Onassis



----------


## LongCity

> _Originally posted by JordanEG6_ 
> *^^ Grizzlies, baby! Haha
> 
> This will be the colorway of our uni's next season. 
> 
> Few pick-ups today.
> » Click image for larger version 
> Air Jordan XIII Retro (Flint/French Blue/Uni Blue-Wht)*



Are you the one who grabbed the 8s from FL Chinook?! Bastard!

----------


## JordanEG6

> _Originally posted by LongCity_ 
> * 
> 
> Are you the one who grabbed the 8s from FL Chinook?! Bastard!*




Yup, we bought 8 pairs this morning. We cleaned house. Should've pre-ordered gift cards.

----------


## LongCity

They released yesterday and I went to look at it but was waiting to get a better price. No way I'm dropping $200 on something I don't want that bad (rather get the Altitudes or the red/whites dropping next month). There was an 8.5 left, how come you didn't grab that but the 8 instead?! I think I'll try getting one of the stores to order in an 8 otherwise get the 8.5 in the next few days if it's still around.

----------


## JordanEG6

^^ I paid 179 each, tax in with SPC. 

The only ones over $200 are CG XIs.

And no one really new about the awkward Friday release since every J is a Saturday drop, so barely any of them sold. We just picked ours up this morning 'cause I didn't have time to grab them yesterday.

----------


## jwslam

» Click image for larger version

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by jwslam_



Enjoy having reception at your house and your house only.  :Smilie:

----------


## Shlade

> _Originally posted by Onassis_ 
> * 
>  
>  
>  
>  
>  
>  
> 
> ...



Does your profession happen to be break and enters? That is some stealthy B&E Style shit right there

----------


## jwslam

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> Enjoy having reception at your house and your house only. *



I'm pretty much stuck at home or at UC anyways. Plus i couldn't pass up the AITF plan lol
And I bet my mom's gonna jack it to make Canada wide calls... fml

----------


## Supa Dexta

» Click image for larger version

----------


## LongCity

> _Originally posted by JordanEG6_ 
> *^^ I paid 179 each, tax in with SPC. 
> 
> The only ones over $200 are CG XIs.
> 
> And no one really new about the awkward Friday release since every J is a Saturday drop, so barely any of them sold. We just picked ours up this morning 'cause I didn't have time to grab them yesterday.*



CGXI will be $210 I'm sure. It's weird cause they're $175USD and most other popular releases are $160USD. $15 difference for those southerners and $10 for us. I could do without the gimmicky boxes for the XIs and gladly pay less for a normal Jordan box or keep the price tag but retro quality control over at JB.

----------


## flipstah

Never buying dealership brakes again. Last ones wore out to bare metal so quickly.

Changed it and we're back in action.  :Smilie:

----------


## swak

Ok, F- it... Ive tried 3 different links to DL the picture, i give up..

But just bought the "FOLLOW ME" DVD.
An absolute godly video as far as cycling videos are concerned.

----------


## LongCity

To stomp around in in the winter.

----------


## zieg

Waterproof 50 mph RC car = fun in the snow.  :Burn Out:

----------


## aypi

> _Originally posted by LongCity_ 
> *To stomp around in in the winter.
> 
>  
> *



 :thumbs up:  

where did you get this man? info? i need some winter beaters.

thanks.

----------


## derpderp

Sony VAIO Laptop

» Click image for larger version
» Click image for larger version

Sony Reader

» Click image for larger version

And this is the first thing I did.
» Click image for larger version

----------


## J.M.

> _Originally posted by derpderp_ 
> *
> 
> And this is the first thing I did.
> » Click image for larger version*



 :Clap:   :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:

----------


## t-im

From the last few days: Theory suits, Bottega Veneta driving mocs, Camper casual black leather shoes.

----------


## boarderfatty

^^^ Good call with the Veneta driving mocs I have them in suede and they are awesome not sure whether you got the suede or leather, but you shouldn't be dissapointed. I have been rocking Bottega Veneta and Salvatore Ferragamo shoes for casual and dress for a last couple years. Can't beat the quality and comfort of a decent pair of shoes. I don't see how people can wear ALDO garbage

----------


## Jlude

> _Originally posted by boarderfatty_ 
> *^^^ Good call with the Veneta driving mocs I have them in suede and they are awesome not sure whether you got the suede or leather, but you shouldn't be dissapointed. I have been rocking Bottega Veneta and Salvatore Ferragamo shoes for casual and dress for a last couple years. Can't beat the quality and comfort of a decent pair of shoes. I don't see how people can wear ALDO garbage*



I wear Aldo shoes no more.. they're generic and shitty. I'm really starting to enjoy buying shoes lately... I'll post some pictures next time I pick some up, which shouldn't be too long.

----------


## t-im

> _Originally posted by boarderfatty_ 
> *^^^ Good call with the Veneta driving mocs I have them in suede and they are awesome not sure whether you got the suede or leather, but you shouldn't be dissapointed. I have been rocking Bottega Veneta and Salvatore Ferragamo shoes for casual and dress for a last couple years. Can't beat the quality and comfort of a decent pair of shoes. I don't see how people can wear ALDO garbage*



Sorry my picture is so grainy! My Bottega's are suede. Will be nice to wear during Spring/Fall. 

Aldo shoes are crap. Besides the fact that they're shitty quality, they look like crap too. I'm a fan of Cole Haan's for casual daily wear (can't beat the price point, but styles are very hit/miss), but for dress shoes/mocs I enjoy Prada, Tod's and To Boot New York (which I don't think is widely available in Canada.)

----------


## PulsePro

» Click image for larger version 

and

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Jlude

^^^ is that for home use or a small business?

What are the specs? 


That shit wasn't cheap, that's for sure.

----------


## boarderfatty

> _Originally posted by t-im_ 
> *
> Sorry my picture is so grainy! My Bottega's are suede. Will be nice to wear during Spring/Fall. 
> 
> Aldo shoes are crap. Besides the fact that they're shitty quality, they look like crap too. I'm a fan of Cole Haan's for casual daily wear (can't beat the price point, but styles are very hit/miss), but for dress shoes/mocs I enjoy Prada, Tod's and To Boot New York (which I don't think is widely available in Canada.)*



Prada's a pretty nice, but the ones i have tried on don't fit my feet well. I have had a pair of Tod's but prefer my Ferragamo's. Have not tried on To Boot New York's yet, will have to try and find them locally. I can't wait for this shiny pointy elf shoe fad to end already.

----------


## takkyu

Purchased some art at the faire tonight at Hillhurst Sunnyside Community Hall

----------


## adam c

> _Originally posted by Jlude_ 
> *^^^ is that for home use or a small business?
> 
> What are the specs? 
> 
> 
> That shit wasn't cheap, that's for sure.*



seems pretty cheap compared to windows servers

----------


## PulsePro

> _Originally posted by Jlude_ 
> *^^^ is that for home use or a small business?
> 
> What are the specs? 
> 
> 
> That shit wasn't cheap, that's for sure.*



Meh, it's not too bad.

Mac Mini Server Specs:
Specs are:
2.66GHz Intel Core 2 Duo
4GB 1066MHz DDR3 SDRAM - 2x2GB
Dual 500GB Serial ATA Drives

Total came to about $1153.95

Mac Pro Server Specs:
One 2.8GHz Quad-Core Intel Xeon Nehalem
12GB (6x2GB)
Mac Pro RAID Card
512GB solid-state drive
512GB solid-state drive
ATI Radeon HD 5770 1GB
One 18x SuperDrive

Total came to about $7285.95

Both of these servers are for small business use.
1 handles web traffic, appointments, the POS system, Daylite, etc.

The Mac Mini server handles in house IM, Email, Calendar, File sharing, etc.




> _Originally posted by adam c_ 
> * 
> 
> seems pretty cheap compared to windows servers*




Not really :P

Oh and as well add 2 of these to my purchase list

» Click image for larger version 

DroboPro FS

8TB Configurations x 2

1 for back ups, file sharing (through mac mini), media access, etc.

Other is for remote off site back ups... for emergencies (building burns down, data gets hi jacked, etc)

----------


## Jlude

Pretty sweet... ^^

----------


## Onassis

That's some pretty sweet gear, what do you do ?

----------


## bigbadboss101

> _Originally posted by t-im_ 
> *
> 
> From the last few days: Theory suits, Bottega Veneta driving mocs, Camper casual black leather shoes.*



Holt Renfrew?

I am looking for some dress shoes for the office.

----------


## LongCity

> _Originally posted by aypi_ 
> * 
> 
>  
> 
> where did you get this man? info? i need some winter beaters.
> 
> thanks.*



Friend picked them up for me from a Nike store.




> _Originally posted by t-im_ 
> *
> Sorry my picture is so grainy! My Bottega's are suede. Will be nice to wear during Spring/Fall. 
> 
> Aldo shoes are crap. Besides the fact that they're shitty quality, they look like crap too. I'm a fan of Cole Haan's for casual daily wear (can't beat the price point, but styles are very hit/miss), but for dress shoes/mocs I enjoy Prada, Tod's and To Boot New York (which I don't think is widely available in Canada.)*



Cole Hann uses Nike's ZoomAir in their shoes!  :thumbs up:

----------


## Jason Lange

On to the next chapter of the Supra. Yesterday ordered up endless bbk, new work miester 3 piece wheels 18x12.5 and 18x10.5, keys steering wheel, works bell hub, recaro profi spa seats, willans harness', tms carbon driveshaft...can't wait for spring.

----------


## LongCity

Possibly the most comfortable shoes I have ever put on; Nike Air LunarGlide 2

----------


## eblend

Toto Neocrest 500 washlet (my wife is Japanese....and these things are awesome)



Honeywell Prestige HD programable thermostat with outdoor temperature sensor and remote control interface (to read outdoor temperature from bed ect)




GE Stainless Steel Side by Side Fridge



Maax Islander soaker tub



Vanity and faucet for bathroom renovation






All of this within the last few weeks....freak

----------


## kaput

.

----------


## PulsePro

> _Originally posted by Onassis_ 
> *That's some pretty sweet gear, what do you do ?*



I plan on starting a new business in Calgary :P

----------


## adidas

Eblend, out of curiosity, whats the faucet's gpm?

----------


## flipstah

40% off!!!1  :Big Grin:

----------


## Aniki

can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Dr Sayes

:Big Grin:  Collecting all the simpsons and futurama set.

----------


## Unknown303

...

----------


## eblend

> _Originally posted by kaput_ 
> * 
> 
> The compact Neorest 500, which utilizes TOTOs Cyclone® flushing system...*



I dunno, mine has front wash as well haha (for the ladies), the 600 is like 2 grand more  :Shock:  

Mine cost me $2600 shipped from everyfaucet.com (customs and taxes included at checkout, what you see there with the taxes is the final price.)

This is the model number for the faucet, couldn't find gpm numbers

F-046-SYKK

----------


## t-im

> _Originally posted by boarderfatty_ 
> *Prada's a pretty nice, but the ones i have tried on don't fit my feet well. I have had a pair of Tod's but prefer my Ferragamo's. Have not tried on To Boot New York's yet, will have to try and find them locally. I can't wait for this shiny pointy elf shoe fad to end already.*



Prada mocs fit well on me, but Prada dress shoes definitely fit narrower. Doesn't stop me from wearing them though...



> _Originally posted by bigbadboss101_ 
> *Holt Renfrew?
> 
> I am looking for some dress shoes for the office.*



Nah, not from Holt.



> _Originally posted by LongCity_ 
> *Cole Hann uses Nike's ZoomAir in their shoes! *



Yeah, but too bad a lot of the Cole Haan's using the Nike stuff aren't the most attractive  :Frown:

----------


## PulsePro

Decided to pick up 2 more mac minis on top my my mac pro and mac mini server  :facepalm:  



switching all my pcs to macs  :Pooosie:   :Pooosie:

----------


## 95teetee

Planet of the Apes 40th anniversary bluray boxset






$31 with free shipping at amazon.ca :thumbs up:

----------


## Jlude

> _Originally posted by PulsePro_ 
> *Decided to pick up 2 more mac minis on top my my mac pro and mac mini server  
> 
> switching all my pcs to macs  *



hahaha... thank you for making me feel better about my conversion.

----------


## PD77

Sans wheels, but I will have something by next spring  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kardon

Decided to upgrade my shuffle to a new one

----------


## Jlude

> _Originally posted by PD77_ 
> *
> 
> Sans wheels, but I will have something by next spring *



06 or 07?

Love the S4, sold mine a little while ago.

----------


## PD77

> _Originally posted by Jlude_ 
> * 
> 
> 06 or 07?
> 
> Love the S4, sold mine a little while ago.*



It's an 06...quite the upgrade from my old RSTi  :Clap:  That being said I do miss the fun factor of the Subaru, the S4 just can't compete in that department.

----------


## adam c

can someone tell me why i keep seeing subaru drives using summer tires in this weather? is it cause they have all wheel drive?

----------


## PD77

> _Originally posted by adam c_ 
> *can someone tell me why i keep seeing subaru drives using summer tires in this weather? is it cause they have all wheel drive?*



Because they enjoy replacing wheels and suspension parts when they inevitably slam into a curb?

----------


## Onassis

> _Originally posted by PD77_ 
> *
> 
> Sans wheels, but I will have something by next spring *



Congrats, welcome to the adult STi.

----------


## ALBERTA_IS

Epiphone Casino, such great sound!

----------


## stevieo

got my iginla heritage classic jersey today woo!

----------


## stevieo

got my iginla heritage classic jersey today woo!
not the fake chinese one haha, a real one.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo



----------


## Onassis

Brembo BBK
BBS LM-R

So Broke  :Frown:

----------


## Team_Mclaren

> _Originally posted by Onassis_ 
> *Brembo BBK
> BBS LM-R
> 
> So Broke *



[email protected][email protected]@!! :Drool:  

what car?

----------


## Onassis

It's for a VW. APR is having a sale and since I'm heading down to the states for the holidays I wanted to take advantage of that. No pictures yet, 6-8 week wait for the wheels.

----------


## flipstah

Out with the Bold, in with the new...



New Focus that is. It'll keep my urge till the Venue Pro comes to Canada (if ever).

----------


## JordanLotoski

Picked these up last week
» Click image for larger version

----------


## LongCity

No offence but those shoes are extremely gaudy. 
Personal preference but a white loafer with print all over it is  :Barf:

----------


## chathamf

> _Originally posted by LongCity_ 
> *No offence but those shoes are extremely gaudy. 
> Personal preference but a white loafer with print all over it is *



 :Werd!:

----------


## JordanLotoski

> _Originally posted by LongCity_ 
> *No offence but those shoes are extremely gaudy. 
> Personal preference but a white loafer with print all over it is *



They are grey

----------


## swak

ehhh.... its christmas.
I'll leave this one alone...

----------


## Anton

> _Originally posted by LongCity_ 
> *No offence but those shoes are extremely gaudy. 
> Personal preference but a white loafer with print all over it is *



Some people might not like your shoes that you posted on the previous page man. Different people have different styles and these probably fit his. 

Even if they were white, he might only rock 'em on some boat when he's on the ocean on vacation haha you never know.

Anyhow, my last purchase was a CF version of this spoiler:

» Click image for larger version

----------


## RY213

> _Originally posted by LongCity_ 
> *No offence but those shoes are extremely gaudy. 
> Personal preference but a white loafer with print all over it is *



I thought they were sick  :dunno:

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by LongCity_ 
> *No offence but those shoes are extremely gaudy. 
> Personal preference but a white loafer with print all over it is *



Everyone has a preference. Carry on, people of Beyond.

----------


## adam c

> _Originally posted by JordanLotoski_ 
> * 
> 
> They are grey*



last time i posted about $200+ shoes i got ragged on as well

----------


## Ekliptix

Mountain Addiction fuel + storage system for my sled

http://www.mountainaddiction.com/trackrack.html

----------


## TorqueDog

I bought something incredibly cool/nerdy. It'll make both a stellar Halloween costume and a decent riding jacket come summer.

http://www.udreplicas.com

Take a guess which one.

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by Onassis_ 
> *It's for a VW. APR is having a sale and since I'm heading down to the states for the holidays I wanted to take advantage of that. No pictures yet, 6-8 week wait for the wheels.*



If you don't mind me asking, how much was the BBK? What VW are you putting this stuff on? mk6?  :Big Grin:

----------


## LongCity

> _Originally posted by Anton_ 
> * 
> 
> Some people might not like your shoes that you posted on the previous page man. Different people have different styles and these probably fit his. 
> 
> Even if they were white, he might only rock 'em on some boat when he's on the ocean on vacation haha you never know.
> *



I didn't say people can't like my shoes either or even express how they feel about them... They can post their opinion, it's not gonna change how I feel about them which is how I expect Jordan feels. He's a grown man. A comment from me about his latest shoe purchase isn't gonna affect his day.





> _Originally posted by RY213_ 
> * 
> 
> I thought they were sick *



You posted your opinion as I did mine.




> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> Everyone has a preference. Carry on, people of Beyond.*



Exactly.




> _Originally posted by adam c_ 
> * 
> 
> last time i posted about $200+ shoes i got ragged on as well*



I don't understand the relevance of this? His shoes probably cost 3x/4x more than $200. For the people who post in here that buy a lot of sneakers (JordanEG6 and the like) know that sneakers cost around the $200 price range easily and quite often. How did he get ragged on anyways or are you talking about me commenting and getting ragged on?

----------


## swak

> _Originally posted by TorqueDog_ 
> *I bought something incredibly cool/nerdy. It'll make both a stellar Halloween costume and a decent riding jacket come summer.
> 
> http://www.udreplicas.com
> 
> Take a guess which one.*



Those suits are actually pretty sick...

You buy the TRON one??

----------


## boarderfatty

Picked it up off some crack head for $75

----------


## TorqueDog

> _Originally posted by swak_ 
> *Those suits are actually pretty sick...
> 
> You buy the TRON one??*



Batman Begins, actually.

The Wolverine one was my second choice.

----------


## bjstare

> _Originally posted by TorqueDog_ 
> *Batman Begins, actually.
> 
> The Wolverine one was my second choice.*



Very cool. I think I would have gone for the TRON one. If I was to go the batman route, I would go full-ridiculous and get the Dark Knight one.

Still unreal though, mind posting how much it was shipped?

----------


## mo_money2supe

> _Originally posted by boarderfatty_ 
> *Picked it up off some crack head for $75
> 
> Image of Guitar...*



 :Shock:  That's an unreal price for a Seagull!!! A model like that is easily $500+! My Seagull, albeit with a few more extras  :Big Grin:  , costs just over $1,100!

----------


## Unknown303

> _Originally posted by TorqueDog_ 
> *Batman Begins, actually.
> 
> The Wolverine one was my second choice.*



haha sweet. I've been looking at that suit forever. I need another street bike before I get it now though.  :Cry:

----------


## TorqueDog

> _Originally posted by cjblair_ 
> *Very cool. I think I would have gone for the TRON one. If I was to go the batman route, I would go full-ridiculous and get the Dark Knight one.
> 
> Still unreal though, mind posting how much it was shipped?*



The Dark Knight suit is pretty bad-ass, but it was sold out before I was privy to its existence. That said, I think the Batman Begins suit - to me anyway - is the 'pure' Batman look.

For the purposes of Halloween, I've already got the cowl:
http://torquedog.gotdns.com/pictures...batmancowl.jpg

I combined it with my 'House' costume this year to become 'BatHouse', who walks with a limp and calls everyone a moron, but wears a cowl.

Suit was $995 USD, that includes pants, gloves, and jacket. Boots and utility belt are separate (and on their way). Company is located in Ontario, can't remember for the life of me what shipping was. I'll get it in Q2 of 2011 IIRC.

They make some great stuff. If you want a Dark Knight one and you'll fit a 'small', there's one on eBay: http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/UD-Re...Q5fMerchandise

----------


## boarderfatty

> _Originally posted by mo_money2supe_ 
> * 
> 
>  That's an unreal price for a Seagull!!! A model like that is easily $500+! My Seagull, albeit with a few more extras  , costs just over $1,100!*



Ya I know, the crackhead was standing outside Avenue Guitars in Edmonton and asked if I wanted to buy a guitar. I said maybe so he showed me the guitar and said he wanted $200 or so I saw it was a seagull made by Godin and knew my friend had a couple Simon & Patrick S6's and a Simon & Patrick Signature series so I knew it was a good guitar. I told him it was useless since it was a lefty and no one plays lefty (except me ha ha) so I offered him $75 which he took. I only went out to buy picks and a capo but I couldn't turn down this smoking deal. For the price Seagul's and Simon & Patrick's easily sound comparable to $2000+ acoustics.

----------


## carzcraz

For my Evo X:

- Redline goods custom black leather w/ dual white stitching shift boot and arm rest cover
- Nokya yellow drl bulbs
- Werkstat AJT 

For my hubby's STi:

- Tint
- Red taillight overlays

----------


## That.Guy.S30

Some christmas gifts:
Xenon front airdam
Nardi Deep Corn
Momo Hub Adaptor
WorksBell Adaptor
ARC Ti Shift knob
Cusco rear strut bar

----------


## Tomaz

Between an awesome sale and a gift card found in my glove box, I paid a whole $20 for this today  :Big Grin:  :

----------


## LongCity



----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Tomaz_ 
> *Between an awesome sale and a gift card found in my glove box, I paid a whole $20 for this today  :
> 
> *



Nice Diablo! Did you check out the new series with the collab with Lamborghini? WOWZERS! :Shock:

----------


## Rat Fink

.

----------


## zieg

This is what I got with my xmas money: 




Pentax K-x, my first DSLR. Really excited to see what it can do.

----------


## flipstah

Taken via camera phone.

Man... I love Boxing Day lol.



New bag and MX-100 irons!

----------


## menace3

kobe vi grinch

----------


## PulsePro

Got bored and bought this to fill up my boredom. Gotta find something to do until I get it... More boredom for me. Have to work on my business plan and more market research  :Cry: .



PS: Gotta love being an Apple Vip Customer. One phone call to the Apple Store Market Mall if I want to buy something and there's no lineups for me. As well as the reduced price of $150 on my BTO option LOL!

----------


## swak

Garmin Edge 800
Stoked



It is an upgrade from this... [Polar CS600]

----------


## Shunsui

I actually got the white ones for a little under $200. Super comfortable, great sound but they leak a lot. Everyone can hear what your listening to as if it's unplugged if it's loud enough. Still amazing headphones.

----------


## nich148_9

PHM remastered vinyl.

----------


## GOnSHO

Cant find any pictures of them right now..

but went out to chinook on boxing day...

got a new Bench Jacket and Blue Plaid Hurley Hat

----------


## zipdoa

> _Originally posted by Shunsui_ 
> *
> 
> I actually got the white ones for a little under $200. Super comfortable, great sound but they leak a lot. Everyone can hear what your listening to as if it's unplugged if it's loud enough. Still amazing headphones.*



Plenty of way better headphones out there for less money. These cans wouldn't even be popular if Dr.Dre didn't endorse them. 


http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/...r-dre-worth-it

----------


## JZS_147



----------


## GOnSHO

do want!!  :Drool:

----------


## gqmw

> _Originally posted by zipdoa_ 
> * 
> 
> Plenty of way better headphones out there for less money. These cans wouldn't even be popular if Dr.Dre didn't endorse them. 
> 
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/...r-dre-worth-it*



Did you even read that thread past the first page? You sound exactly like a biased individual who has never tried them outside the store and are bashing them. There's plenty of support for them.

----------


## dr_jared88

Bought myself a christmas gift. Induction / Convection FTW!

----------


## almerick

Wanted to see the hype..

----------


## chathamf

> _Originally posted by almerick_ 
> * 
> 
> Wanted to see the hype..*



And? Do they live up to the hype?

----------


## almerick

> _Originally posted by chathamf_ 
> * 
> 
> And? Do they live up to the hype?*



I like them compared to my Sennheisers 595 but I prefer the senns for classical music since these headphones are heavy on the bass, hoping to pick up a pair of Denon's...

Edit: Since I just got them, I still have to break them in.

----------


## SteeleMX3

Just "purchased" 4 tickets for a bargain, only $355.  :Bang Head:  


that's not me btw  :thumbs up:

----------


## aypi

> _Originally posted by SteeleMX3_ 
> *Just &quot;purchased&quot; 4 tickets for a bargain, only $355.  
> 
> that's not me btw *



nice!!! where did you get them?

group buy anyone?  :Wink:

----------


## PulsePro

> _Originally posted by aypi_ 
> * 
> 
> nice!!! where did you get them?
> 
> group buy anyone? *



Sure. Just drive like a total douche and an authorized representative will pull you over and sell you tickets  :thumbs up:

----------


## iceburns288



----------


## Palmiros

All for upcoming Europe trip.. :thumbs up:

----------


## Unknown303

Ooohh that's a sweet backpack.

----------


## 95teetee

ordered a Rebel T2i today ( my first Canon-well, other than a powershot, anyways)

----------


## l/l/rX

> _Originally posted by Palmiros_ 
> *
> *



this is a great pack! went backpacking with the same one except 35L around asia with it. not a single problem with it and happy as could be. The netting to the back is really nice in hot ass weather when a nice breeze catches up in there. I could wear it for hours and hours loaded with stuff, the supports made it seem really light.  :thumbs up:   :thumbs up: 

edit: actually my buddy bought one too except in a black color for the same trip and he too had zero complaints with it.

----------


## chkolny541

^^ curious about the cost of one of those bags

----------


## skylinegtr20

^^ $250 range, very well priced actually cheaper than many competitors. 

1 thing I found very helpful when picking a bag is... find one with water repellent fabric makes a huge difference especially in rainy season, beats fumbling with the rain cover in a downpour. Also try finding one with tubular frame designs like that Osprey or the bag below. The mesh in behind lets your back breath, top straps actually support the weight off your shoulders, and the bag just feels 10 times more solid. 

 

I currently have a Kelty Slider 65 (above) which I payed $330 for 2 years ago, very good bag with alot of the same features. Sadly its disco'd now. Has done me very well trekking through Central America & SE Asia.

----------


## freshprince1

It was a good run.

----------


## PD77



----------


## 911fever

Heyday Droptop Ski


Kid Dangerous


Diesel Zatiny 73N


Diesel Black Gold Perenz 8f7


Robert Geller Contrast Tee


hockey wise, picked up an S19


and finally, the best freaking case ever for your iphone 4, holy do I love mine (and so does my brother)
http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...m=320578379895
http://images.marketplaceadvisor.cha...21/logo1_1.jpg

it was a good Christmas. All I need now is my new car (come spring!)

----------


## l/l/rX

> _Originally posted by chkolny541_ 
> *^^ curious about the cost of one of those bags*



my 35L was 175. 

2 complaints but not a big issue, the metal frame does not make the pack collapsible/ more compact if needed for any reason but I was still able to carry it on the plane as a carry on, air canada, air asia, etc and the last complaint, took it hiking with me if you need to look up the metal frame stops your head from looking up. Not a big deal to me, there are work arounds. haha

----------


## wesseam

I bought these while in Scottsdale. I was going to buy them in black, but the yellow looked awesome in person. After I bought them I found out they where a limited edition for christmas so I doubt I'll wear them anytime soon



Also I finally finished my Simpsons series 1 set.

----------


## iceburns288

> _Originally posted by PD77_ 
> **



How is this?

----------


## PD77

> _Originally posted by iceburns288_ 
> *
> How is this?
> *



I am liking it...the UI is a little buggy still but other than that it's great.

----------


## A3GTiVR6SC

Thanks [email protected]!

----------


## Ghettobaby

Longtubes for the E. They finally went on sale so I jumped on it.

----------


## flipstah

Been wearing this for a couple of days now and I love it!



Gonna test it out next week in Fort Mac and see how it REALLY holds up lol.  :Smilie:

----------


## carzcraz

My Evo X:

Voltex front bumper carbon fiber splitter covers:

(top)


(underside)


- Perrin shorty antenna (installed)
- 2 piece rear spoiler (in transit)
- Evolution license plate frame (in transit)
- Yellow fog light tint/film (in transit)


Husband's STi:

- Invidia Q300 catback exhaust
- Invidia downpipe
- Hella supertones
- Cobb Accessport

The STi parts are on order through Lightspeed in Red Deer. Install is scheduled for the 21st of January.

----------


## sr20s14zenki

Roland TD-4KX, VERY nice kit, im very pleased with it, barely have it set up yet (=

----------


## Shunsui

nvm

----------


## Vagabond142

Using up the last of a gift card I got over Christmas, put a $10 deposit at BestBuy on this:

----------


## .norco.

tickets for!

----------


## Zigo

New rims + back tire + sprocket.

----------


## black13

> _Originally posted by .norco._ 
> *tickets for!
> http://www.ultramusicfestival.com/wp...hase1-2011.jpg*



 :Shock:  siiiiiick 3 days of awesomeness

----------


## .norco.

> _Originally posted by black13_ 
> * 
> 
>  siiiiiick 3 days of awesomeness*



yeah no doubt! id be sick if SHM was going to attend but they arent  :Frown:

----------


## ryanallan

Just got this - PSB Subsonic 5i subwoofer

----------


## adam c

> _Originally posted by .norco._ 
> *tickets for!
> http://www.ultramusicfestival.com/wp...hase1-2011.jpg*



/thread

awesome, things like this make me wish i was still single sometimes

----------


## .norco.

> _Originally posted by adam c_ 
> * 
> 
> /thread
> 
> awesome, things like this make me wish i was still single sometimes*



aha, spring break+Miami=flawless.. :Clap:

----------


## japan_us

A backpacking trip through Europe, along with MotoGP tickets for the following rounds this year: 

 
 
 

 :Burn Out:

----------


## civicrider

new pack for my six month trip

----------


## Palmiros

> _Originally posted by civicrider_ 
> *new pack for my six month trip
> 
> *



Thats a sick bag, same one my buddy got for our upcoming Europe trip. I was looking at getting the same one but decided to go with the Atmos 65 instead (I believe this is a 60L?). Not a big difference in capacity; the factor that influenced my decision to get the Atmos 65, was the airspeed system (frame) on the back. I tend to sweat quite a bit, so the more venting the better, for me. This has the side access to it too, so you dont have to open the top of the bag in order to access contents. Nice choice.

PS: Someone was asking about the price of my bag; it was $206 from Atmosphere @ Market Mall, given though, it was boxing day and they had 25% off on Osprey bags. Can't go wrong with their lifetime warranty.

----------


## civicrider

$275 for this one, regular price, reason I got this over the Atmos was because of the side entry, I'd hate to take everything out the get to my stuff on the bottom.

----------


## pepschnops

Picked up these over Christmas:

----------


## ekguy

haha do bills count? It's all I have money for the last few months haha. I should just post pics of my bank statements with all my money going everywhere but to me haha.

----------


## Chester

> _Originally posted by ekguy_ 
> *haha do bills count? It's all I have money for the last few months haha. I should just post pics of my bank statements with all my money going everywhere but to me haha.*



Me n you both man lol. Can't wait till the end of January when I actually have extra money again.

----------


## Freeskier

> _Originally posted by pepschnops_ 
> *Picked up these over Christmas:
> *



Niiiiiice.  :Love:   :Love:

----------


## 5.0

> _Originally posted by japan_us_ 
> *A backpacking trip through Europe, along with MotoGP tickets for the following rounds this year: 
> 
>  
> 
> *



Mugello will be nut's! Rossi + Ducati + Rossi's home track! Can't wait for this season, hopign I can make it to the Laguna race.

----------


## ekguy

> _Originally posted by Chester_ 
> * 
> 
> Me n you both man lol. Can't wait till the end of January when I actually have extra money again.*



Yeah will be more like may for me. I also just opened an rsp to try and save some money to go to college again...Dunno how it's going to affect my budget when I'm already putting down 75% of my pay on bills...Oh well gotta get ahead at some point hahahahaha.

----------


## A790

Dell Streak. Just got it last night. Love it so far.

----------


## [email protected]

Arrived right in time for this weekend...headed to Kicking horse, beyond meet? lol

Rome Agent Rocker Addictive Collection 157

 
L to R : Les Paul, David Carradine, Billy Mays, Dom Deluise, Farrah Fawcett, Micheal Jackson, Ed McMahon, Patrick Swayze, DJ AM, Ted Kennedy
 

Union Force Bindings

----------


## Tomaz

^^^ hahaha, that is sick board! 

Feb 4th/5th I'm hitting up Lake Louise if you want to join Gary.

----------


## Jlude

> _Originally posted by A790_ 
> *
> 
> Dell Streak. Just got it last night. Love it so far.*



This is the famous phone that has been the subject of your numerous facebook updates.

I've been looking at it as well, It seems like a great phone.

----------


## A790

> _Originally posted by Jlude_ 
> * 
> 
> This is the famous phone that has been the subject of your numerous facebook updates.
> 
> I've been looking at it as well, It seems like a great phone.*



So far so good, though it ships with Android 1.6 on it (lame). Apparently an OTA upgrade for it is coming for 2.2.

----------


## japan_us

> _Originally posted by 5.0_ 
> * 
> 
> Mugello will be nut's! Rossi + Ducati + Rossi's home track! Can't wait for this season, hopign I can make it to the Laguna race.*



I'm definitely psyched about Mugello. Laguna is really fun, and happens to be right after the Germany round, so I might try to sneak that one in as well. You can get tons of gear for cheap there, so be ready to FedEx some home. (I got a Shoei RF-1000, Suomy Vandal, GOPro HD + 4gig card and a KNOX Contour, all for under $700 last year.)

Cannery Row in Monterey is quite the sight when they close it down for the bikes. From last year:

----------


## 5000Audi

just picked up a Bully Dog GT Tuner for my 07 ram with a 5.7L hemi.. lots of cool functions on it.. 

paid 327.80 from JB power.. 

anyone that has a truck should invest in one of these.. not just for the power side of it but for the settings and functions.. 

lots of gauges
MAF
IAT
speed
rpm
trans temp
etc

functions
governer delete/change
change of shift points
DRL delete if want
one touch all doors unlocked with FOB rather then twice
!
i love this little guy sure worth the money i spent! 

I recomend this to anyone else who drives a newer truck.. works for gas and deisel

----------


## iceburns288

Whoever just got that Osprey pack just did themselves a huge favor. That thing will be so comfortable, many features, durable too. Enjoy it.

Tron soundtrack, and a shitload of apps. Flight Control is killing me haha, so addictive.


EDIT also some diodes and 18/20 pin IC sockets

----------


## Zephyr

Got some shirts from the local store  :Big Grin:

----------


## 911fever

^ I like Johnny Cupcakes, bought a couple off ebay from their ebay store. Still prefer Kid Dangerous over them though, they pionereed retro grunge tees

----------


## ICEBERG

Just come in from Amazon. Shaves pretty close to my Gillette Razor. Like it so far.

----------


## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Tomaz_ 
> *^^^ hahaha, that is sick board! 
> 
> Feb 4th/5th I'm hitting up Lake Louise if you want to join Gary.*



Thanks for the invite, I'm itching to go to Kicking Horse though. My buddy rented out a place for the weekend and I think I will show up unexpectedly  :Big Grin:  . We should definitley set something up down the road though.

----------


## MilanoRedTeg

New TV and sound for the new house

Samsung LN55C750 55" LCD 1080p 240hz 3D HDTV

http://www.samsung.com/ca/consumer/t...ail&returnurl=


HW-C560S Samsung home theatre system
 
http://www.samsung.com/ca/consumer/t...etype=type_p2&

Samsung BD-C5900 3D BluRay
 
http://www.samsung.com/ca/consumer/t...ail&returnurl=

----------


## LongCity



----------


## t-im

Some stuff from the last month (mostly work stuff)

3 Uniqlo jeans
Topman dress pants
Marc Marc Jacobs straight/slim jeans
Theory dress pants
Uniqlo tie

1 Topman dress shirt
2 Uniqlo slim fit dress shirts
3 +J Jil Sander/Uniqlo dress shirts

Prada camouflage leather sneakers
Jack Spade navy wool swiss briefcase

----------


## VaN_HaMMeRSTeiN

» Click image for larger version 

This isn't the actual one.


Pick it up tomorrow, payed a decent price I think.

Big list of cosmetic mods to do, but I am gonna leave the engine alone.

----------


## spiceboy



----------


## Jlude

1 week in DR - Never been to an all inclusive resort before.

» Click image for larger version

----------


## jwslam

» Click image for larger version

----------


## LongCity

> _Originally posted by Jlude_ 
> *1 week in DR - Never been to an all inclusive resort before.
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



Nice! Was there this summer for a week. Which resort are you at?

----------


## Tik-Tok

LG HLB54S

Future Shop retails at $999, price matched down to $560.

Only wanted a soundbar for our living room, wireless sub, built in blu-ray, and even better, media streams from your home network (like Popcorn Hour, O!play, and WDLive)



Also looks good at the bottom of the entertainment stand, almost looks like it's part of it. Down side is now my entertainment stand is virtually empty  :ROFL!:  Since I don't need the O!Play anymore, it will be empty.

----------


## iceburns288



----------


## Jlude

> _Originally posted by LongCity_ 
> * 
> 
> Nice! Was there this summer for a week. Which resort are you at?*



Barcel Bavaro Palace Deluxe

----------


## Zewind

> _Originally posted by Tik-Tok_ 
> LG HLB54S
> 
> Future Shop retails at $999, price matched down to $560.
> 
> Only wanted a soundbar for our living room, wireless sub, built in blu-ray, and even better, media streams from your home network (like Popcorn Hour, O!play, and WDLive)



Down to 560 - NICE  :Shock:

----------


## Tik-Tok

> _Originally posted by Zewind_ 
> * 
> 
> Down to 560 - NICE *



Yeah, they were kicking up a pretty big fuss about how it's below their cost, until I pointed out that they just had the same one on sale for $600 if you bought a tv with it a few weeks ago, lol. Online FS doesn't even show it anymore, which means they're clearing it out of inventory anyways.

----------


## eblend

> _Originally posted by Tik-Tok_ 
> *
> 
> Yeah, they were kicking up a pretty big fuss about how it's below their cost, until I pointed out that they just had the same one on sale for $600 if you bought a tv with it a few weeks ago, lol. Online FS doesn't even show it anymore, which means they're clearing it out of inventory anyways.*



Does it stream HD MKVs though?

----------


## Tik-Tok

> _Originally posted by eblend_ 
> * 
> 
> Does it stream HD MKVs though?*



Yeap. Well, it's supposed to anyways, to be honest I haven't had time to setup it up on my network yet. I'll let you know when I do.

----------


## LongCity

AML8 "Cool Grey"

----------


## Tram Common

Hubba Bubba

----------


## cancer man

Volvo 1995 850 turbo
1987 cabrio
Saab 1990 900

Gotta love Triplets turning sixteen this month.

----------


## Supa Dexta

Thats right... I rock pink muthafukas!

----------


## Zewind

Cracked under pressure - had one of the very first 360's and the fan is super loud on the old one. Happy to say the new one is quite as a mouse  :thumbs up:

----------


## cycosis

Dell XPS 9100 and Dual 23 inch LED monitors


Fanatec Xbox 360 wheel stand


Carbon Fiber Wing for the C-Class


Great game

----------


## swak

Just signed up for a NetFlix account. 

I was very skeptical at first, but its turning out to be pretty awesome actually. Will probably continue after the free month.

----------


## chathamf

> _Originally posted by LongCity_ 
> *AML8 &quot;Cool Grey&quot;
> 
> *



SICK shoes! How are they? Comfy?

----------


## chathamf

> _Originally posted by Supa Dexta_ 
> *Thats right... I rock pink muthafukas!
> 
> *



Very nice sled man. You rippin around in that here in Scotia or back in Alberta?

----------


## flipstah

Got my clubs regripped!

----------


## LongCity

> _Originally posted by chathamf_ 
> *
> 
> SICK shoes! How are they? Comfy?*



Extremely. A much better fit than LeBron VIIs but I won't be using these for ball as I don't wanna play in such chunky shoes.

----------


## LongCity

More LeBrons!
AML8 "Christmas"

----------


## t-im

Some weekend trips to Europe.

NYC-Stockholm & NYC-Copenhagen

----------


## Jlude

^^
for those prices... why the fuck not?

----------


## eblend

> _Originally posted by cycosis_ 
> 
> Fanatec Xbox 360 wheel stand
> 
> [/B]



Damn, didn't know they make this, where did you buy?

My basement almost done so will need this soon to school noobs in forza3 (sorry i havn't played for a while haha)

----------


## Alterac

Numark Mixtrack Pro

----------


## .norco.

^ nice! how much did you pay if you dont mind me asking? 

ive been looking at that for a while now

----------


## cycosis

> _Originally posted by eblend_ 
> * 
> 
> Damn, didn't know they make this, where did you buy?
> 
> My basement almost done so will need this soon to school noobs in forza3 (sorry i havn't played for a while haha)*




I ordered it from a company online called Fanatec. Just google them. They make custom wheels for consoles too. It was about $150 with the adapter for the xbox wheel.

----------


## eb0i

Ernest Alexander New York Fulton Messenger Bag

----------


## Alterac

> _Originally posted by .norco._ 
> *^ nice! how much did you pay if you dont mind me asking? 
> 
> ive been looking at that for a while now*



I got it for $290 shipped from tomleemusic.ca but its cheaper now

$268 now at tomleemusic.ca
http://www.tomleemusic.ca/main/dj.cf...147&inv=150733

----------


## Dumbass17

> _Originally posted by eb0i_ 
> *
> 
> Ernest Alexander New York Fulton Messenger Bag*



indiana jones called...he wants his manpurse back

----------


## l/l/rX

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## D'z Nutz

> _Originally posted by Dumbass17_ 
> *
> 
> indiana jones called...he wants his manpurse back*



It belongs in a museum!

----------


## projekz

^ :ROFL!:

----------


## .norco.

> _Originally posted by Alterac_ 
> * 
> 
> I got it for $290 shipped from tomleemusic.ca but its cheaper now
> 
> $268 now at tomleemusic.ca
> http://www.tomleemusic.ca/main/dj.cf...amp;inv=150733*



thanks alot man!  :thumbs up:

----------


## t-im

> _Originally posted by Jlude_ 
> *^^
> for those prices... why the fuck not?*



 :Smilie:  My thoughts exactly. $150 to Europe? Weekend trips!

----------


## ZorroAMG

13" MBA 256GB SSD, 4GB RAM

----------


## JordanEG6

> _Originally posted by Dumbass17_ 
> *
> 
> indiana jones called...he wants his manpurse back*



It's not a purse, it's a satchel....

----------


## chathamf

> _Originally posted by LongCity_ 
> *More LeBrons!
> AML8 &quot;Christmas&quot;
> 
> *



Do you even wear them or just a collector? I have been looking at getting the Black/Red ones he usually wears in Miami. I want them to wear around and play ball in. Do you find there too big to ball in?

----------


## smithers

HOW DO U POST PICS ON THIS SITE!!!!!!!

IT NEVER WORKS FOR ME THANKS

----------


## Jeremiah

ITS RATHER SIMPLE SMITHERS/

FIRST PRESS ALT+F4 AT THE SAME TIME, IT SHOULD CLOSE THE WINDOW, DON'T WORRY, AFTER YOU PRESS CONTROL+ALT+DELETE TWICE, IT WILL REOPEN WITH AN UPLOADER APP TO PUT PICTURES IN THIS THREAD.

PM IF YOU NEED ANYMORE HELP

THANKS FOR YOUR CONTRIBUTIONS

----------


## Dumbass17

lol

----------


## smithers

lol thanks

----------


## LongCity

> _Originally posted by chathamf_ 
> *
> 
> Do you even wear them or just a collector? I have been looking at getting the Black/Red ones he usually wears in Miami. I want them to wear around and play ball in. Do you find there too big to ball in?*



I wear all my shoes whether on court or off. If it's a Air Max shoe I will generally not use them for ball (unless it's forefoot Zoom + heel Air Max) since I'm not big/heavy enough to make use of the stiff air bubble. I find the shoe to be way too clunky if you're a cutter/slasher. After the LeBron 2s, everything started getting chunkier. If I were you, I'd get the 2010 Hyperdunks for ball or any of the Kobe IV - VI.

----------


## Jeremiah

> smithers wrote on 02-20-2011 11:28 AM:
> thanks for the help man. i think it is my computer or some shit.
> i will open my tread and go to post replay then hit alt+f4 witch will close the window. then i hit control+alt+del and it takes my computer to the shut off screen !!!! then i have to go back and go to beyond and start all over there is still no pic or some way to post a pic. what is up with the IMG think in post's if u go to insert a pic it comes up as a web site shit i can but in a link and post the pics to likr photbucket and have peps open that but shit i see peps on here post pics all the time this shit is pissin me off lol thanks man

----------


## D'z Nutz

Sounds like he has a virus. alt+f4 doesn't close any windows for me.

Better reinstall.  :dunno:

----------


## Supa Dexta



----------


## sh0ko



----------


## SlickA70

Some mother fucking General Thai  :Whipped: .

----------


## ekguy

> _Originally posted by Supa Dexta_ 
> **



Very nice!! You do some biking? Or is this for some other sport?

----------


## Jlude

Strawberry and Banana - thought I'd try mixing them.

Have been on the chocolate for so long now, had to mix it up.

EDIT: and they suck when mixed.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Jlude_ 
> *
> 
> Strawberry and Banana - thought I'd try mixing them.
> 
> Have been on the chocolate for so long now, had to mix it up.
> 
> EDIT: and they suck when mixed.*



You should try Chocolate Mint. Sooo good...  :Drool:  

Bulbs died today.  :Frown:  

  :Smilie:

----------


## f150mikey060

Aquamist HFS-6



12L Spec C tank

----------


## sr20s14zenki

can you tell im getting the most i can out of race city its last year? (=. Kaboom or not, i will run an 11 this year.

----------


## iceburns288

Bought it for shits n giggles

----------


## LongCity

OG and New G.

----------


## Ekliptix

> _Originally posted by sr20s14zenki_ 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can you tell im getting the most i can out of race city its last year? (=. Kaboom or not, i will run an 11 this year.*



Excellent! I'm sure Toma has some tips too, I think he did a sub 1.7 60' in his 240.

----------


## Ekliptix

2 nights at a hotel on Rottnest Island, off the coast of Perth, Australia. In Perth on business for 2 weeks + 4 days of vacation after....ftmfw.

----------


## Vagabond142

> _Originally posted by ekguy_ 
> * 
> 
> Very nice!! You do some biking? Or is this for some other sport?*



That looks like motorbike under-jacket armor with spine protector. But I'm not an expert on motorbikes or associated gear (yet).

As to my latest purchase, I finished prepurchasing (for PC):

» Click image for larger version

As my original prepurchase deposit was on January 6th, I got the free upgrade to Signature Edition d(^^ d)

----------


## Supa Dexta

Yeah its a 661 core saver. I bought it for general use. I don't do much mountain biking these days... So dirtbike/quad/sled use likely. Im getting older and more fragile, but I didnt want the bulk of a full suit.. 

Ill see once it arrives, but these things generally sell for ~130ish, and I found it online for 59 bux+ 25 to ship!

----------


## iceburns288



----------


## t-im

Train tickets from Arlanda Airport into Stockholm

----------


## eb0i

> _Originally posted by Dumbass17_ 
> *
> 
> indiana jones called...he wants his manpurse back*



It's a Satchel!

----------


## GREENBOY

Trying to get in shape for the spring/summer....

----------


## chathamf



----------


## sweeks



----------


## codetrap



----------


## Palmiros

nice ^^

----------


## LongCity

> _Originally posted by codetrap_ 
> **



Nice. Look at the reflection off the doors haha. It looks like trees or a hill/mountain.




> _Originally posted by chathamf_ 
> **



Very nice. Will be looking to scoop those up once a find a price I like.
Play in them yet? How are they?

For me:

----------


## chathamf

^^^^

Those are pretty sick! Are those for like Glen Rice or something? lol (edit..did a search, Rice High School, makes much more sense then Nike issuing a Glen Rice shoe after all the years, haha)

I didn't get the Lebron VIII's yet. Just ordered them on e-bay yesterday. I got them for 150 U.S. shipped, which was quite a bit better then I've been seeing on there so I decided it was time to bite the bullet and get them. There are some real nice ones Lebron wore at All-Star game, and new ones they are calling the Entourage edition? All pretty sick. Quite a bit more expensive for those ones though. I'm pumped about them.

----------


## menace3

^^^ Kobe sponsored high school

----------


## CSMRX7

Taylor 816ce

Pics don't do it justice, and it sounds so good!

----------


## TE4MFaint

Gorgeous acoustic my friend.





3" Berk Downpipe for the 205.

----------


## adamc

Some work by Audrey Kawasaki.

----------


## aypi

^thats sick man.  :thumbs up:

----------


## boarderfatty

> _Originally posted by CSMRX7_ 
> *Taylor 816ce
> 
> Pics don't do it justice, and it sounds so good!
> 
> *



Wow that guitar is beautiful

----------


## t-im

Train ticket to Copenhagen airport

Timberland Newmarket's

Tretorn Smgen Leather mocs

Uniqlo/Jil Sander collab overcoat & blazer (which need steaming)

----------


## Adachi

Flames Vintage Jersey from last year (1/2 off)
Nooka Spongevader watch (The one on the left)

----------


## Jeremiah

Stock Foto



After months of searching....

Can't stand the gas mileage on the Avalanche anymore lol

And





and



What a gay contrast of purchases lulz

----------


## A790

> _Originally posted by Jeremiah_ 
> *Stock Foto
> 
> 
> 
> After months of searching....
> 
> Can't stand the gas mileage on the Avalanche anymore lol
> 
> ...



Congrats on the new car! How is it treating you so far?

----------


## Jeremiah

Flyin out in a week to pick it up.

I'll let you know after 2600kms

FML

----------


## 5hift

> _Originally posted by Adachi_ 
> *Flames Vintage Jersey from last year (1/2 off)
> 
> 
>  
> *



Mind sharing where from

----------


## Palmiros



----------


## swak

> _Originally posted by Palmiros_ 
> **



How much boost in HP did you get?

L337 POWER????

----------


## Palmiros

> _Originally posted by swak_ 
> * 
> 
> How much boost in HP did you get?
> 
> L337 POWER????*




No boost in HP unfortunately. I bought the Philips not the Silverstars.

----------


## Dave P



----------


## LongCity

> _Originally posted by Jeremiah_



Nice! Still looking for a pair of those. I know they don't have my size (probably even the shoe locally anymore) and shoulda scooped them back then when they released. Where'd you get yours from and how much?

----------


## Adachi

> _Originally posted by 5hift_ 
> * 
> 
> Mind sharing where from*



Was 1/2 off on game day vs the preds.
Don't know if it'll be 1/2 off anywhere else.

----------


## Team_Mclaren

> _Originally posted by Palmiros_ 
> **



from where?

----------


## Jeremiah

> _Originally posted by LongCity_ 
> * 
> 
> Nice! Still looking for a pair of those. I know they don't have my size (probably even the shoe locally anymore) and shoulda scooped them back then when they released. Where'd you get yours from and how much?*



You're not going to like to hear this then...

Nike factory outlet las Vegas...$75 same with the Kobes..

I used to have these in the grey with navy jump man but they were ruined in a flood. Finally was able to replace them. 

I may be there again soon. What size do you wear?

----------


## Palmiros

> _Originally posted by Team_Mclaren_ 
> * 
> 
> from where?*



Napa. Took me forever to find too.

----------


## LadyLuck

:Big Grin:

----------


## LongCity

> _Originally posted by Jeremiah_ 
> * 
> 
> You're not going to like to hear this then...
> 
> Nike factory outlet las Vegas...$75 same with the Kobes..
> 
> I used to have these in the grey with navy jump man but they were ruined in a flood. Finally was able to replace them. 
> 
> I may be there again soon. What size do you wear?*



Jordan IXs are probably one of the most comfortable Jordans made.
$75 is a really nice price, damn!
I'm a 8/8.5 depending on the shoes.

Anyways, AZK VI "China"

----------


## Jeremiah

Yeah smoking price!

Back in like 2001 I bought them for much more than that, so I'm happy to have found them at that price...

Listen, if im there again, I'll keep an eye out for you ok?

----------


## LongCity

Sounds good. Thanks, man!

----------


## JordanEG6

Nice purchases fellas. 

Co-sign on the China's.
Very sneaky QS release by Nike. SPC'd too! Haha.

Been very lazy this year with taking pics lol. 




> _Originally posted by LadyLuck_ 
> * 
> 
> *



Dope iPhone case!

----------


## BigDannyCool

First pair of lebron's



First pair of Jordan's

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by JordanEG6_ 
> *
> 
> Dope iPhone case!*



Gotta agree! Awesome case!  :thumbs up:

----------


## gyu

Did not know so many beyonders like basketball/basketball shoes where do you guys usually play?

----------


## benyl

> _Originally posted by Jeremiah_ 
> *
> 
> *



haha. So strange buying shit like this.

----------


## LongCity

> _Originally posted by JordanEG6_ 
> *Nice purchases fellas. 
> 
> Co-sign on the China's.
> Very sneaky QS release by Nike. SPC'd too! Haha.
> *



Wouldn't exactly say they were QS since anyone who follows sneakers have been waiting for them for a while. The only real QS as far as I can remember are the EA Sports x KDIII joints. Still waiting for some release info on the Chaos pair, though. Someone showed me the FTL and Champs release reports which said that the Chaos pair were supposed to be March 5th along with the Rices. Must have mixed it up with the Chinas. 





> _Originally posted by BigDannyCool_ 
> *
> *



Good choice. I ordered some lime green laces to match the small green accents on the shoes and a gray set if I don't like the flashiness.

----------


## jdmsource

> _Originally posted by BigDannyCool_ 
> *
> 
> First pair of lebron's
> 
> 
> 
> First pair of Jordan's*



Have you played in the Lebrons yet? How are they? I just grabbed a pair but haven't played in them yet. Thanks to Jordaneg6, I have spending too much money on shoes lately lol

----------


## Jeremiah

> _Originally posted by benyl_ 
> * 
> 
> haha. So strange buying shit like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's definitely strange buying this stuff. 

That's a beauty day bed/crib where did you get it and how much if you don't mind me asking

----------


## JordanEG6

> _Originally posted by LongCity_ 
> * 
> 
> Wouldn't exactly say they were QS since anyone who follows sneakers have been waiting for them for a while. The only real QS as far as I can remember are the EA Sports x KDIII joints. Still waiting for some release info on the Chaos pair, though. Someone showed me the FTL and Champs release reports which said that the Chaos pair were supposed to be March 5th along with the Rices. Must have mixed it up with the Chinas. 
> *



The KDIIIs had an actual release date. So it wasn't really a QS, although it was very limited. And there were a few QS's released since that one as well.

I know the release dates of the KB line. FL/Champs Canada apparently weren't supposed to get them. Some what a QS for their account. Even FL Chinook didn't know they were getting them until it shipped to their door. 

Was there to pick up Duke's and ended up with China's.




> _Originally posted by jdmsource_ 
> * 
> 
> Have you played in the Lebrons yet? How are they? I just grabbed a pair but haven't played in them yet. Thanks to Jordaneg6, I have spending too much money on shoes lately lol*



Welcome to the darkside.

After 12-ish years, I'm trying to retire, buy my lot.  :Big Grin:

----------


## LongCity

I thought Nike canceled that KD III release but very close to the date it released they changed their minds?

I was told a full week before by one of the managers (lady) that they were getting the "Chaos" that ended up being the Chinas. So they knew they were getting something but it was the wrong shoe haha I guess that's a QS. 

Anyways, sell me some of your stuff! hahah
PM me a list of stuff you are looking to get rid of along with price and I'll see if there's anything I wanna scoop up?

Edit: Annoying how the All-Star shoes never came when they were supposed to cause both stores had confirmation on shipments that were supposed to be sent out.

Double edit: Just saw your for sale blog.

----------


## JordanEG6

> _Originally posted by LongCity_ 
> *I thought Nike canceled that KD III release but very close to the date it released they changed their minds?
> 
> I was told a full week before by one of the managers (lady) that they were getting the &quot;Chaos&quot; that ended up being the Chinas. So they knew they were getting something but it was the wrong shoe haha I guess that's a QS. 
> 
> Anyways, sell me some of your stuff! hahah
> PM me a list of stuff you are looking to get rid of along with price and I'll see if there's anything I wanna scoop up?
> 
> Edit: Annoying how the All-Star shoes never came when they were supposed to cause both stores had confirmation on shipments that were supposed to be sent out.*



Yeah KDs were scrapped but set a release date for the ones actually produced at the Santa Monica NT for this year's All-Star weekend.

For sure, I like my stuff to go to good homes. As for my list, BTH, I'd have to send you an excel spreadsheet. The list is too long for PM. So I'll need an e-mail.

Yeah, another Canadian Account mis-hap, I just ordered those instead. I'm also not a fan of 360-Air, I'm a Zoom enthusiast, but also got my first pair LeBron VIIIs this year in Summit Lake CW, I'm excited to try 'em.

EDIT: Blog Consignment is not updated. Haven't updated since last summer. Hahaha. So lazy.

To stay on topic, I picked these up today:

» Click image for larger version 
» Click image for larger version 
» Click image for larger version 

 :Smilie:

----------


## LongCity

> _Originally posted by JordanEG6_ 
> * 
> For sure, I like my stuff to go to good homes. As for my list, BTH, I'd have to send you an excel spreadsheet. The list is too long for PM. So I'll need an e-mail.
> 
> Yeah, another Canadian Account mis-hap, I just ordered those instead. I'm also not a fan of 360-Air, I'm a Zoom enthusiast, but also got my first pair LeBron VIIIs this year in Summit Lake CW, I'm excited to try 'em.
> 
> EDIT: Blog Consignment is not updated. Haven't updated since last summer. Hahaha. So lazy.
> *



I hate the laces on the All-Stars but really wanted the KDs. Not down with the fade/haze of the Brons and Kobes were all right. 
360 AM (in ball shoes) are useless to me. I'm far too light to feel it but do like LeBrons and the AM running line (can feel the comfort of the airbags in those). The Summit Lake Hornets cw are really nice!

Anyways, PM will be sent with my email address.

----------


## Freeskier



----------


## Blacura

Stanton str8-150. The used market of tech1200's is getting out of hand.

http://www.skratchworx.com/reviews/str8-150.php 

two of them for a crazy good deal from a place down east.

----------


## Tomaz

Not a huge purchase, but this gets me well on my way on making a gun safe.  :Big Grin:

----------


## 2000_SI

» Click image for larger version 

» Click image for larger version

----------


## schocker

Nice bike. Is that a monster?

----------


## 2000_SI

Yeah man, '06 S2R 800.....

Been itching to start her up, but she HATES the cold! Haha

----------


## schocker

I can imagine. I was looking at ducatis in houston and fell in love with the monster, such as nice bike, especially for the money and the seating position is nice and low for my short legs.

----------


## dre_1993



----------


## flipstah



----------


## t-im

Philips Norelco 1250x SensoTouch 3D Electric Shaver
» Click image for larger version

----------


## sCream

..drove it off the lot 100 metres and it started over heating... :thumbsdown:

----------


## beyond_ban

flipstah i have the same kit... so nice.

----------


## almerick

» Click image for larger version

----------


## JudasJimmy

Both truck and 40 hp pc's

----------


## eb0i

> _Originally posted by t-im_ 
> *Philips Norelco 1250x SensoTouch 3D Electric Shaver
> » Click image for larger version*



How are you liking this? I have been debating for months to get it.

----------


## Jeremiah

To Lower my car like this

» Click image for larger version

» Click image for larger version



a million of these



and a bunch of other junk that ruined my insides lol

----------


## stealth

Casual Watch:

----------


## swak

Fresh new Bartape

----------


## chathamf

> _Originally posted by stealth_ 
> *Casual Watch:
> 
> *



Nice watch. It's a Nixon what?

----------


## stealth

> _Originally posted by chathamf_ 
> * 
> 
> Nice watch. It's a Nixon what?*



42 20

----------


## chathamf

How much you get it for? Running pretty expensive on e-bay..

----------


## PD77

Then 2 days later I blew a winter tire so just one of these:

----------


## FraserB

Some new suspension parts



And some armor

----------


## stealth

> _Originally posted by chathamf_ 
> *How much you get it for? Running pretty expensive on e-bay..*



I got ripped off since I got it locally, as I wanted it right away. $500.

----------


## 4doorj

2011 nike zoom kevin durant all star weekend limited edition

----------


## LongCity

> _Originally posted by 4doorj_ 
> *2011 nike zoom kevin durant all star weekend limited edition
> 
> *



Those came over a month late!
It wasn't you that picked up the 8.5 was it?! haha

----------


## 4doorj

I think I got the last nine. I was even surprised to see it there.

----------


## XylathaneGTR



----------


## Jeff_E

Got this...

----------


## GenerationX

> _Originally posted by 4doorj_ 
> *2011 nike zoom kevin durant all star weekend limited edition
> 
> *



I picked up a pair of those too!

----------


## JordanEG6

> _Originally posted by LongCity_ 
> * 
> 
> Those came over a month late!
> It wasn't you that picked up the 8.5 was it?! haha*



If it was Sunridge, that was me.  :Angel:  
My bad.

----------


## kvg

got this and am super happy with it :Clap:

----------


## LongCity

> _Originally posted by JordanEG6_ 
> * 
> 
> If it was Sunridge, that was me.  
> My bad.*



Asshole! You're supposed to be selling your shoes not amassing more!

----------


## t-im

> _Originally posted by eb0i_ 
> * How are you liking this? I have been debating for months to get it.*



Not too shabby actually. Initially it didn't seem to cut very well (leaving me with a stubble), but I've gotten use to it and I think it's great now (and you can use it on a wet face or with shaving cream, etc). Cleanup is a breeze too.

----------


## swak

Fresh new wheelset for 2011!!
Stoked.

Easton EC90 Tubulars. Test rode some ZIPP 808's out this week, and fell in love with the carbon-tubular setup, but couldn't afford the $3800 retail price tag for them..

----------


## jampack

Always like Oakleys so this one just arrived today!  :thumbs up:

----------


## bigboom

> _Originally posted by swak_ 
> *Fresh new wheelset for 2011!!
> Stoked.
> 
> Easton EC90 Tubulars. Test rode some ZIPP 808's out this week, and fell in love with the carbon-tubular setup, but couldn't afford the $3800 retail price tag for them..
> 
> *



sweet wheel set...i picked up some reynolds mv32ul clinchers but was debating on getting some tubulars. have you ridden tubulars before and opinions on them?

----------


## swak

Thanks dude..

And yes I've ridden tubulars before, they ride super nice, and corner like no clincher. I'd recommend them, but not for a daily ride wheel (they're a pain in the ass).

But how you liking the carbon clinchers? I haven't heard many good things about the carbon clincher setup - however they have advanced in technology greatly in the past few years..

Come summer, if you wanted to go tradesies for a ride, I'd be down. Would like to try out the reynolds.. I've heard nothing but good things about their wheelsets.. Affordable, strong, stiff, and strong haha..

----------


## t-im

Barbour Bedale (Classic country waxed jacket in Sylkoil)

----------


## Vagabond142

» Click image for larger version


The 4850 finally died, and there is a rebate offer on now for AMD cards, so why the hell not  :Big Grin:  For the price ($200 after tax), this thing is rediculously powerful

----------


## Supa Dexta

» Click image for larger version 

 :Drool:

----------


## A3GTiVR6SC

6.5hp - 150psi - 60gallon

----------


## bigboom

> _Originally posted by swak_ 
> *Thanks dude..
> 
> And yes I've ridden tubulars before, they ride super nice, and corner like no clincher. I'd recommend them, but not for a daily ride wheel (they're a pain in the ass).
> 
> But how you liking the carbon clinchers? I haven't heard many good things about the carbon clincher setup - however they have advanced in technology greatly in the past few years..
> 
> Come summer, if you wanted to go tradesies for a ride, I'd be down. Would like to try out the reynolds.. I've heard nothing but good things about their wheelsets.. Affordable, strong, stiff, and strong haha..*




Yeah thats why I didnt pick up tubulars, just didnt want to deal with the trouble of having to deal with them. I know carbon clinchers had some issues years ago but havent heard anything negative lately.

Between reynolds and easton they seem to be the best bang for your buck, but when the weather turns i'll have to take you up on your ride offer.

----------


## Vagabond142

The penny pincher strikes again! Buddy had an unopened Scythe Mugen 2 Revision B CPU HSF that he never got around to using and forgot about. Went and bought a Corsair H70 instead. Fast forward to today... "Uh, hey dude, I got this cooler that I'm sure is way past 7 days for returning, want it for $20?"

I said yes faster than a prostitute to a $300 tip.

It's a... SMALL... heatsink.... >_>

» Click image for larger version

In reality, it's so freakin HUGE that I can't have the 120mm fan in the side mount or I can't close the case XD So... new case time for me in the near future, methinks :3 (near future being the next 3-4 months)

Just to give you an idea about size:

» Click image for larger version

That's an E8400 Core2Duo at mild overclock of 3.1 GHz (stock is 3.0) that is now gonna go for 3.4 if I can find a nice way to keep my volts low and my clocks high  :Big Grin:  The mobo is an Asus P5Q-E. Also, nice thing about this cooler is that it's futureproofed, it fits all 775/1155/1156/1366 and AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+ sockets ^__^

----------


## aypi

lets go pacman!  :thumbs up:

----------


## Rat Fink

.

----------


## iceburns288

> _Originally posted by Vagabond142_ 
> *» Click image for larger version*



Whoa.

» Click image for larger version
x6

----------


## A790

'04 Suzuki Katana 600. 

» Click image for larger version

----------


## kvg

^ Nice bro :thumbs up:  Enjoy

----------


## A790

> _Originally posted by kvg_ 
> *^ Nice bro Enjoy*



Thanks dude- it should satisfy the itch until I buy the FZ8  :Smilie:

----------


## kvg

Or yo die :dunno:  Just be safe with all the rocks out there :Smilie:

----------


## A790

> _Originally posted by kvg_ 
> *Or yo die Just be safe with all the rocks out there*



Will do!

----------


## codetrap

> _Originally posted by A790_ 
> *'04 Suzuki Katana 600. 
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



It's too bad we never got you on the 06 Katana 750 I was selling. I think you woulda loved it. If you want to go for a ride, you can very easily talk Cos or myself into it.

----------


## GT.....O?

Mammut Pulse Barryvox.

Tried it out, very cool and accurate.

----------


## A790

> _Originally posted by codetrap_ 
> * 
> 
> It's too bad we never got you on the 06 Katana 750 I was selling. I think you woulda loved it. If you want to go for a ride, you can very easily talk Cos or myself into it.*



I got this bike for a song so I couldn't really say no. But yea, I'm definitely down for a ride!

----------


## cycosis

:Burn Out:

----------


## A790

> _Originally posted by cycosis_ 
> *
> 
> *



Gorgeous!

----------


## cycosis

And just bought two sets of these  :Big Grin:

----------


## Unknown303

Picked up these.


Although only one is mine...

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Unknown303_ 
> *Picked up these.
> 
> EEE Pad
> 
> Although only one is mine...*



Fuu- Did you pre-order those? I heard most of the ones that arrived in Calgary are all called for.

----------


## cycosis

> _Originally posted by iceburns288_ 
> *
> Whoa.
> 
> » Click image for larger version
> x6*




Whered you get the Weißebiere?

----------


## Jlude

A few days old, but tickets to a White Sox/Orioles game and Bulls/Pacers game 7 (I know it won't go, but just in case!)

----------


## benyl

Time for a color change!

----------


## s dime



----------


## chathamf

Oakley Fives Squared

----------


## Onassis

> _Originally posted by benyl_ 
> *Time for a color change!
> 
> *



Balling !

Is it true that the white iPhone is thicker than the black?

----------


## benyl

Just checked. Yes, it is about 1 mm thicker.

----------


## teggypimp95

Just picked this up a Few days ago. Its a norco VPS A-line Park edition.

Cant wait for the season to start!

----------


## Ekliptix

> _Originally posted by Supa Dexta_ 
> *» Click image for larger version 
> 
> *



sweet nitro!

----------


## Dumbass17



----------


## Tik-Tok

Lithium-ion battery powered grease gun... no more cramped hands at work, lol.

----------


## swak

Just bought some new bars...
Easton EC90 SLX3's

----------


## bigboom

> _Originally posted by swak_ 
> *Just bought some new bars...
> Easton EC90 SLX3's
> *



have the same bars in in the aero form...love em, so cushy feel so much better on long rides with them. this was after switching from ea70's.

----------


## swak

Yea dude, a carbon bar vs aluminum bar will make the ride fell sooo much nicer. 

They're the nicest bars out there now IMO (other than trhe ritchey ergos)

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

found myself a used Nixon Rotolog today.

----------


## Supa Dexta

> _Originally posted by Ekliptix_ 
> * 
> sweet nitro!*



Thanks man, extension and turbo next likely!

----------


## freshprince1



----------


## A790

Shift Lockdown Motorcycle Jacket




Icon Sub Stealth Gloves

----------


## stevieo

retrofit project yea yeaaaa

----------


## EK 2.0

Last week...and couldn't be happier....

----------


## Jeremiah



----------


## Jlude

> _Originally posted by EK 2.0_ 
> *Last week...and couldn't be happier....
> 
> *



First Mac? I have a MBP too, I love it.




> _Originally posted by Jeremiah_ 
> *
> 
> *



I like that shift knob.

----------


## EK 2.0

> _Originally posted by Jlude_ 
> *
> First Mac? I have a MBP too, I love it.*




Yup first mac...But not for lack of people trying to get me to switch haha...

----------


## t-im

Early birthday gift.

----------


## adidas



----------


## heavyfuel

[IMG][/IMG] 

This thing is fuckin ridiculous. I love it!

----------


## Tomaz

^^^Sick blade! I was looking at that bad boy at the Gun Show and was going to pick one up.

then I thought... that looks like a pain in the ass to sharpen. lol

what Type of steel is used on that bad boy?

----------


## Vagabond142

afaik, I thought all CS knives were either 440A stainless or AUS-6A

----------


## Jlude

> _Originally posted by EK 2.0_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> Yup first mac...But not for lack of people trying to get me to switch haha...*



Nice!





> _Originally posted by t-im_ 
> *Early birthday gift.
> *



Nice box!

----------


## heavyfuel

> _Originally posted by Tomaz_ 
> *^^^Sick blade! I was looking at that bad boy at the Gun Show and was going to pick one up.
> 
> then I thought... that looks like a pain in the ass to sharpen. lol
> 
> what Type of steel is used on that bad boy?*



AUS-8 I believe, I don't wanna post a link to CS website in case it's against the rules.

----------


## Vagabond142

http://www.coldsteel.com/recon-i.html

Looks to be AUS 8A teflon coated

----------


## Jlude

> _Originally posted by Jlude_ 
> *A few days old, but tickets to a White Sox/Orioles game and Bulls/Pacers game 7 (I know it won't go, but just in case!)*



Really wish I could have gone to this game. Worst of all, they played Atlanta the night I left town.

----------


## Hoagie

Just got a TREK 7.3 FX
 

and a Garmin Forerunner 305 and Cadence sensor

----------


## Supa Dexta

Well heres an odd one.. 

 

an old junky bulldozer!  :ROFL!:  Ah well price was right.

----------


## Jlude

^^ haha nice... "thank god I'm a country boy"

----------


## Supa Dexta

Damn right! What kid didnt want a bigger tonka toy? They are likely a lot more fun driving one for play, rather then making your living on one.. 

Hell I've never even sat on a dozer before..  :ROFL!:

----------


## Vagabond142

Goddamned Valve corporation and their goddamned Steam service XD

I remember this game from a few years back, played the demo, but never got around to buying it. Fast forward to today, bundle pack for $2.49 with Patrician III (sounds like an Age of Empires/4X type of game, should be fun) and something called "The Great Art Race" (which I'll probably never play). Can't pass up good deals  :Big Grin: 

» Click image for larger version

----------


## A790

» Click image for larger version

AEM FIC
Turbonetics T3/T04E turbo
Front mount intercooler w/ piping
Forge bypass valve
RC 550CC injectors
Custom turbo manifold
Turbonetics external wastegate
Generic turbo timer
Generic boost guage

 :Wink:

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

For the Forte?

----------


## A790

> _Originally posted by Twin_Cam_Turbo_ 
> *For the Forte?*



Yes sir.

Going to be the only turbo'd Forte in Canada for a while... hence why the bike is for sale  :Wink:

----------


## ekguy

Hemp hiking bag.



In reality it was a huge bong case but it's built into a hiking bag. The liner to protect the bong is removable leaving a pretty nice amount of space. 

Also got a SRAM chain for my bike, a chain breaker, brush to clean my cassette and chain rings.

----------


## Shlade

> _Originally posted by A790_ 
> *
> Yes sir.
> 
> Going to be the only turbo'd Forte in Canada for a while... hence why the bike is for sale *



Awesome man! Looking forward to seeing this... Hope you get a build page soon so we can all see!

----------


## swak

Stoked on the summer! 
Been putting this purchase off wayyy too long

----------


## schocker

irons, putter, cpu heatsink and hard drive.
now I need to get some drivers/woods/hybrid
^^^That bike is much cooler than this though.  :Frown:

----------


## A790

> _Originally posted by swak_ 
> *Stoked on the summer! 
> Been putting this purchase off wayyy too long
> 
> *



Nice purchase swak!

----------


## Kg810

A790, start your build thread!

----------


## austic



----------


## winson2001

:Shock:

----------


## Jlude

No pictures yet...

but just placed a deposit for 2 season tickets to the new NHL team in Winnipeg. P1 seats...

----------


## swak

Nice work jlude!! My whole familys from WPG, so its gonna be rad to see the Jets play in town again!

And thx, a790 and schocker...
Can't wait to take her out for a good solid "break in"
0kms on it now.

----------


## JordanEG6

I've been so lazy to post pics, but these came in the mail today. 

» Click image for larger version
Air Force 1 Premium 'Raw Denim' 

Got a second pair of these for an awesome price. 
» Click image for larger version
2007 Foamposite One "Penny Hardaway"

----------


## Shunsui

^damn yo, where did you buy the first pair?

----------


## Xtrema



----------


## flipstah

Sick rims, Xtrema!  :Love:  

Open box - 50% = one happy daddy.



Happy early Father's Day!  :Clap:

----------


## Vagabond142

This week (so far <_<) I've bought:

DiRT 3 (fucking awesome game, just wish it didn't have the controls bug)






WARNING: Extreme geekiness ahead ^_^


Okay, now that you're fairly warned, I went to go pick up a ticket for Comic Con for my friend who is out of town this week. I walked out of that comic store with more than I went in there planning to get: I went in to get a ticket, I walked out with a ticket, a Kotobukiya Marvel Black Widow and Kotobukiya Marvel Emma Frost. They had a Psylocke from that collection as well, but I bit my fingers and resisted (until the next paycheque, at least  :Wink:  )

» Click image for larger version
» Click image for larger version

In case you're looking at those going "why?!?!?!?" well, all I have to say is look at my signature  :Big Grin: 

So, all in all, a very geeky week  :Big Grin:

----------


## kamatayan

Crosshair V ... .. . 

 :Clap:  

Can't wait for BULLDOZER

----------


## lasimmon

LG 55LW5600 .. A nice 55 inch 3d tv.

 

Needed to replace the old tv and this looks real nice!

Also got a new sound system.

 


And some really nice speakers and sub which makes me  :crazy nut:

----------


## Supa Dexta



----------


## Maxt

Little Fathers day present to myself.

----------


## Shlade

Well... thats quite the fathers day present..

We to afraid of a Mustang dyno? haha

----------


## Maxt

> _Originally posted by Shlade_ 
> *Well... thats quite the fathers day present..
> 
> We to afraid of a Mustang dyno? haha*



 Nah, I looked at them to, in fact I looked at every make out there. My first priority was size, this is a pretty small machine compared to my old one, second was having something industry standard that a lot of aftermarket tuning devices can couple with or support. Third was price and delivery.
Now is a great time to buy one of these with the dollar up and the US economy down, the incentives all the manufacturers were giving were pretty good, but Dynojet gave me a huge discount.
I would love to have that LG 55" ^^ on the wall for the dyno readout.

----------


## HHURICANE1



----------


## kvg

^ awesome bike :thumbs up:

----------


## Vagabond142

> _Originally posted by kamatayan_ 
> **snip*
> 
> Crosshair V ... .. . 
> 
>  
> 
> Can't wait for BULLDOZER*



I can't wait for Socket 2011(Socket R) and the new top end Ivy Bridge chips... that said, Bulldozer is looking to be the value platform of choice for gaming, if what the early previews are saying is to be believed. This could get interesting  :Big Grin:

----------


## Vagabond142

It's not a MAJOR HUGE MEGA OMG OMG purchase... but I bought frames over the weekend (finally!) and started using archive spray on all my con commissions XD The top right one was professionally framed in 2007 (because that was my first con and that was my first time meeting both the artists in the flesh, deserved to be framed professionally). All the other frames were bought this weekend and all framing is by me o_O

And yes, my ceiling is a weird shape, the heating duct that feeds the upstairs furnace vents goes through my room XD

» Click image for larger version

----------


## flipstah

Comfier than Nike Free's. I think I'll make the claim as one of the best driving shoes around?  :Drama:

----------


## ekguy

Iphone4 and a netbook. Laptop died. Only need this.

----------


## Rat Fink

.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Rat Fink_ 
> *
> 
> Just bought this one for the Buick. My stock head unit was crapping out so I wanted a double DIN unit that still looked somewhat factory. I'll be able to color match the lighting to the factory lighting too, and now my Buick will have hands free calling to boot. USB/Ipod, I'm stoked!*



How come you didn't opt for the double-DIN nav option? It can still look factory...

But that looks pretty slick.  :Pooosie:

----------


## Rat Fink

.

----------


## Ekliptix

Just moved to Houston. Got some electonics today:

Windows Phone
 

Bose earpiece:
 

TomTom for getting my ass around this vast city:
 

Microsoft touch mouse:
 

And a big ass new 3,800sq ft house with a separate game room and theater room. 3 car garage too:




Twin closets ftw!!!

----------


## D'z Nutz

Holy shit, that's ballin' G!

----------


## Ekliptix

Thanks! It's definitly exciting selling most of my posessions (cars, house, etc) and starting new. It was 35c here today so my nut sack is starting to get use to sweating like a mofo.

----------


## D'z Nutz

you know, I don't think there's much snowmobiling in Houston...  :Wink:

----------


## Shlade

So jealous... I wanna live in Texas so bad... Shits real there..

----------


## Jlude

nice house dude - What area are you in?

----------


## schocker

> _Originally posted by Shlade_ 
> *So jealous... I wanna live in Texas so bad... Shits real there..*



 :Werd!:  
Must find job in houston eventually  :crazy nut:   
Cannot wait to travel there again.
Awesome house Ekliptix  :thumbs up:

----------


## GOnSHO

new jacket..

im gonna see if my company will relocate me to houston! hah

----------


## Chester

> _Originally posted by Ekliptix_ 
> *Thanks! It's definitly exciting selling most of my posessions (cars, house, etc) and starting new. It was 35c here today so my nut sack is starting to get use to sweating like a mofo.*



Very nice house, congrats man. How are the housing prices over there?

----------


## beyond_ban

Sick house, gotta love an economy when its a buyers market and you're looking to buy.

----------


## sillysod

> _Originally posted by Chester_ 
> * 
> 
> Very nice house, congrats man. How are the housing prices over there?*



The score isn't the house, we were looking at setting up an office there and I was looking at property. It's retartedly cheap... like $400,000 gets you a 5000sqft mansion.

The trick (and Eliptix seems to have snagged it) is to find a good job there. If you've got work in Houston you are set. You have to be very good at what you do to get a job there.

Congrats Graham, definitely jealous!

----------


## Supa Dexta

Yeah you get a pimp house for the same money that would buy you a cookie cutter POS in calgary.. Its gross.

Off the top of my head would it be roughly half? From what I remember, or better then that even.. 200k gets a half mill house, half mill gets you a milly-1.2 house here.. etc.?

----------


## Ekliptix

> _Originally posted by Chester_ 
> * 
> 
> Very nice house, congrats man. How are the housing prices over there?*



They're good, but we had a tough time finding anything modern. Most 2000-2005 homes look like they're from the 1990's inside.




> _Originally posted by sillysod_ 
> * 
> The trick (and Eliptix seems to have snagged it) is to find a good job there. If you've got work in Houston you are set. You have to be very good at what you do to get a job there.
> 
> Congrats Graham, definitely jealous!*



Thanks dude.




> _Originally posted by Supa Dexta_ 
> *Yeah you get a pimp house for the same money that would buy you a cookie cutter POS in calgary.. Its gross.
> 
> Off the top of my head would it be roughly half? From what I remember, or better then that even.. 200k gets a half mill house, half mill gets you a milly-1.2 house here.. etc.?*



I sold my 1200 sqft Bridlewood house a month ago for $347,500 and got this new one in Houston for $327,500US. Property tax on it is $10k/yr though, but I get income taxed less.

----------


## signature7



----------


## JordanEG6

> _Originally posted by signature7_



I LOVE that putter!  :thumbs up:

----------


## aquamarine

Boom arm, hurray!

----------


## Zewind

Just picked it up for work. So excited!  :Clap:

----------


## aquamarine

It is nothing more than overly-carbonated grape soda with a kick of bitterness and more caffeine than a 600mL bottle of JOLT back home. Fuck Japan is awesome sometimes.


Not sure what it us but it tastes like bacon flavored crackers covered in caramel.

----------


## GOnSHO

new watch for the lady

----------


## supaj87GTS

Just purchased a new toy...2008 848 in white this is my dream bike.

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## Jeremiah

Nice Brad - I guess if you didn't spring for the Nav-Tech package you could have afforded some Drywall?  :Devil:

----------


## sh0ko

new colehaans


new hugo


new tiff for the gal

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by sh0ko_ 
> *new colehaans
> 
> new hugo
> 
> new tiff for the gal
> *



SUIT UP!  :thumbs up:  

Where did you go to snag that up?

----------


## sh0ko

how can i forgot my new deep fryer...<3

----------


## sh0ko

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> SUIT UP!  
> 
> Where did you go to snag that up?*




harry rosen had a sale.. still cost me an arm and a leg...well over 1xxx but i felt like spoiling myself this summer

got me this too.. which wasnt on sale.. guy upsaled me and i just couldnt say no to the combo

----------


## 89coupe

> _Originally posted by Jeremiah_ 
> *Nice Brad - I guess if you didn't spring for the Nav-Tech package you could have afforded some Drywall? *



Uhhh, that's not my place, just the place where they are being stored while my place is being built. Which has drywall  :Wink: 

The room it's going in...

----------


## ddduke

Took the day off so decided to do some shopping today:

I have a huge hat collection, 90% of which are new era fitteds which are getting to be pretty played out now so I'm switching over to snap backs. Here's some fresh snap backs I picked up, favorite one is the LA Raiders:


While I was out I picked up a pair of 92 air tail winds and some van chauffeurs:


Decided to also get a dvd deck for my truck to keep myself entertained while I'm sitting on jobs. Really wanted to go with a double din but it didn't fit at all and to custom fit it was way too much.

----------


## XylathaneGTR

> _Originally posted by sh0ko_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> harry rosen had a sale.. still cost me an arm and a leg...well over 1xxx but i felt like spoiling myself this summer
> 
> got me this too.. which wasnt on sale.. guy upsaled me and i just couldnt say no to the combo
> 
> *



I bought that same shirt (with the wide ass spread collar) in a solid light purple at Henry Singer about two weeks ago.

Pretty happy with it...it's the first Boss shirt I've owned that I haven't had to alter. Nice acquisition, brah.

----------


## ga16i

Picked up an Olympus E-3 fairly cheap on E-Bay. Just 342 actuations?!!!! I love how relatively worthless Olympus gear is sometimes  :Big Grin:  Now bring on the weatherproof goodness.


Olympus E-3 Shutter Actuation Debug Screen by Calgary Reviews, on Flickr

----------


## iceburns288

> _Originally posted by signature7_ 
> *» Click image for larger version*



 :Drool: 



> _Originally posted by aquamarine_ 
> *» Click image for larger version*



 :Drool: 



> _Originally posted by supaj87GTS_ 
> **



 :Drool: 



> _Originally posted by 89coupe_ 
> *» Click image for larger version*



 :Drool:  

Damn, some sweet stuff is getting bought up around here!

Last purchase, a 1979 Motobecane Super Mirage:
» Click image for larger version
» Click image for larger version

----------


## Adrenaline101

Since Im not working I might as well break some bones over the summer.

----------


## ekguy

Adrenaline what kind of bike is that? Looks intense.

----------


## JordanEG6

> _Originally posted by ddduke_ 
> *Took the day off so decided to do some shopping today:
> 
> *pic**



Very nice! Bulls and Raiders ones are dope.

----------


## Adrenaline101

> _Originally posted by ekguy_ 
> *Adrenaline what kind of bike is that? Looks intense.*



2010 Scott Gambler 30 Downhill/Freeride bike, I'm in love with it, tons of adjustment on it for just about any situation. Im not super ballsy on it yet though.

----------


## LongCity

> _Originally posted by ddduke_ 
> *Took the day off so decided to do some shopping today:
> 
> I have a huge hat collection, 90% of which are new era fitteds which are getting to be pretty played out now so I'm switching over to snap backs. Here's some fresh snap backs I picked up, favorite one is the LA Raiders:
> 
> 
> While I was out I picked up a pair of 92 air tail winds and some van chauffeurs:
> 
> 
> ...



Fitteds won't be played out so long as they are the on field varieties and aren't worn stupidly. Snapbacks however, in my opinion, are already played out. Some are nice and I've wanted a few bit I feel like they are like lacoste polos-they've been around for a long time but exploded with popularity with a lot of the young kids picking them up then die off quickly. Nice pickups on the shoes, though.

----------


## ekguy

> _Originally posted by Adrenaline101_ 
> * 
> 
> 2010 Scott Gambler 30 Downhill/Freeride bike, I'm in love with it, tons of adjustment on it for just about any situation. Im not super ballsy on it yet though.*



I hear ya. Picked up a Devinci Ollie last summer and haven't really pushed myself with it either. Something about launching myself off huge drops and jumps that still freaks me out a bit haha. Dunno why since i used to ride dirtbikes.

Very nice bike though.

 :thumbs up:

----------


## schocker



----------


## ddduke

> _Originally posted by LongCity_ 
> * 
> 
> Fitteds won't be played out so long as they are the on field varieties and aren't worn stupidly. Snapbacks however, in my opinion, are already played out. Some are nice and I've wanted a few bit I feel like they are like lacoste polos-they've been around for a long time but exploded with popularity with a lot of the young kids picking them up then die off quickly. Nice pickups on the shoes, though.*



I kind of get what you're saying. I think it has a lot to do with how you wear snap backs too and if you only own one dirty yankees one in a cheesy coloway and wear it every day, guess the same thing goes with fitteds though. I just think fitteds are second to the snap back right now. I'm sure the fitted will come back that's why I'm holding on to mine, It just sucks cause I still have about 15 or 20 I've never got a chance to wear.

----------


## LongCity

Whatever, man! Who cares if people are leaning more towards the snap backs now. If you have a lot of fitteds that you wanna wear, just wear them. A lot of the big/old school sneaker collectors refuse to wear snap backs hah. I think Mayor and Greg Street refuse to wear fitted as well as SneakGeekz.

----------


## hampstor

» Click image for larger version

"Bravura Saturnos Elite" watch that I'm now having buyers remorse over.

----------


## lasimmon

Since my pops is out on the west coast for the weekend i thought I would take advantage of some sales..

 

as well as..

 


Finally finished off the Home Theatre system until I move![

----------


## Dumbass17

watch came in the mail today
it's not bad...very hard to read the hands in the bright sun though!

----------


## Cooked Rice



----------


## Shlade

Yamaha R6

Icon Leather Jacket
Scorpion Helmet
Icon Gloves
Subway sandwich
Gas
More gas

Most expensive 3 days of my life

----------


## codetrap



----------


## Freeskier

Is that an rv?  :Drool:

----------


## canadiandaytona

looks like a tent trailer

----------


## Supa Dexta

lol at the seashells and shit on the tables..

Secure everything! Guy told me the other day his mircowave fell out of the wall on one trip.. ha.. 

My travel trailers back a few pages now, but I'm loving it! Still need to pick up a generator tho, likely a honda eu 3000

----------


## codetrap

> _Originally posted by Freeskier_ 
> *Is that an rv? *



Flagstaff Tent Trailer. That's the brochure photo. I'll put up an actual photo after I take delivery on friday and set it up.

----------


## spikerS

Bought my new Rod and Reel setup (right side) for some bass fishing. Rapala 7'0" Carbon Fiber rod and a BPS Extreme 7.1:1 Bait cast reel loaded with 20lb test Spiderwire camo braid.

The rod on the left is a 6'10" Ugly Stick with a 6.1:1 Spin cast Shimano Reel with the same line.

----------


## eb0i

> _Originally posted by codetrap_ 
> **



That's a beauty, I love tent trailers!

----------


## flipstah

New grip for the summer:



Let's get this shit started.  :Pooosie:

----------


## SScott

» Click image for larger version

</ricer>

----------


## lint

Kamado Joe, not my pic
» Click image for larger version

----------


## JordanEG6

Some Nike iDs came in the mail through UPS (damn Canada Post)

Air Max 90 iD "Southbeach"
» Click image for larger version

Air Max 90 iD "Foot Patrol"
» Click image for larger version

Air Max 90 iD "Kid Robot"
» Click image for larger version
» Click image for larger version

----------


## 02WhiteWs6

Polk Audio Monitor 70's. I just couldn't resist, $200ea with free shipping. Of course purolator had to beat the crap out of them first. Hopefully they aren't damaged.

----------


## Vagabond142

Second HD6850 for crossfire goodness. Got it today, DiRT3 runs fucking AWESOME on crossfire, and Rift doesn't chug during world raids as much anymore XD (still, 80+ characters + enemies + spell effects + rift effects + ad infinium = chuggy at times)

----------


## ekguy

I know you say it every few posts...but wow you really are a geek eh? 

 :Big Grin:  

I haven't bought computer games or computer stuff in over ten years now.

----------


## LongCity

> _Originally posted by JordanEG6_ 
> *Some Nike iDs came in the mail through UPS (damn Canada Post)
> 
> Air Max 90 iD &quot;Southbeach&quot;
> » Click image for larger version
> 
> Air Max 90 iD &quot;Foot Patrol&quot;
> » Click image for larger version
> 
> ...



What the?! They ship to Canada now?
Those SB AM90s are sweet!

Edit: LOTS of pickups lately but too lazy to post. Might get around to it.

----------


## brokeass

> _Originally posted by LongCity_ 
> * 
> 
> What the?! They ship to Canada now?
> *



!!!!!

----------


## [email protected]

Almost mine  :Smilie:  Can't wait

» Click image for larger version

----------


## navdeep

I dont think nike id ships to canada i tired to order some last week

----------


## JordanEG6

> _Originally posted by LongCity_ 
> * 
> 
> What the?! They ship to Canada now?
> Those SB AM90s are sweet!
> 
> Edit: LOTS of pickups lately but too lazy to post. Might get around to it.*






> _Originally posted by navdeep_ 
> *I dont think nike id ships to canada i tired to order some last week*



Correct. 

Nike iD is US Only. I had it shipped to a friend in Maryland and basically forwarded them to me.

Also bought this. 
Kinda disappointed at the length of the game. Only took me around 9 hours.

----------


## ICEBERG

Just got these in the Mail from Mimobot.. :-D

----------


## ICEBERG

Ohh.... Forgot this guy.. :Big Grin:

----------


## ExtraSlow

Philips - Auto DVD Dual 9" LCD 
For the kid when we're on long drives.

----------


## DJ Lazy

Can't wait for this to get delivered..  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jlude

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_ 
> *Almost mine  Can't wait
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



Congrats... I almost pulled the trigger on this too. If you remember me when it comes time to sell, I'd love to take it off your hands.


Bought myself a PS3 this weekend, first one and first console I've bought since the PS1. Only bought it for hockey.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Rodenstock 300mm f/5.6 Sironar-N MC



MEC Alpine Crag

----------


## ekguy

> _Originally posted by Jlude_ 
> * 
> 
> Congrats... I almost pulled the trigger on this too. If you remember me when it comes time to sell, I'd love to take it off your hands.
> 
> 
> Bought myself a PS3 this weekend, first one and first console I've bought since the PS1. Only bought it for hockey.*



you say that now.  :Big Grin:  

But the ps3 is an extremely capable console, soon enough you'll be buying other games for it.

 :Smilie:  

I bought it just for call of duty now i have a stack of games 4 feet high.

----------


## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Jlude_ 
> * 
> 
> Congrats... I almost pulled the trigger on this too. If you remember me when it comes time to sell, I'd love to take it off your hands.
> 
> *



Thanks. Sounds good I will definitely let you know, I don't think it will be anytime soon tho  :Smilie:

----------


## Jlude

> _Originally posted by ekguy_ 
> * 
> 
> you say that now.  
> 
> But the ps3 is an extremely capable console, soon enough you'll be buying other games for it.
> 
>  
> 
> I bought it just for call of duty now i have a stack of games 4 feet high.*



Lots of people say the same thing, but I won't, I don't have the time to be getting into a bunch of games, hockey is all I have time for.





> _Originally posted by [email protected]_ 
> * 
> 
> Thanks. Sounds good I will definitely let you know, I don't think it will be anytime soon tho *



Of course, I appreciate it though.

----------


## ZMan2k2

Got them on sale from Amazon.com. Rated pretty well on head-fi.org for a basshead like me. Should work better than the Beats tours I have now. Will give me a better sound. Can't wait to get them.

----------


## ekguy

12 of these bad boys.

Well variety pack so 4 of these, 4 original draught and 4 cream ale.

 :Drool:  

About to hope on my bike and go to the booze store to get a nice bottle of rum for best country in the world day!

----------


## Zenops'_Mom



----------


## swak

Happy Canada Day!!

----------


## A3GTiVR6SC



----------


## Destinova403

2008 Honda Civic SI

» Click image for larger version

----------


## SCHIDER23

I picked this TV up about 2 weeks ago forgot to post  :Smilie: .



Samsung 3D LED UN46D8000  :thumbs up:

----------


## Vagabond142

> _Originally posted by ekguy_ 
> *I know you say it every few posts...but wow you really are a geek eh? 
> 
>  
> 
> I haven't bought computer games or computer stuff in over ten years now.*



Loud n proud baby! I figure if you're going to be something, enjoy being it  :Big Grin:  So yeah, I'm a geek, a gamer, and a computer enthusiast  :Big Grin: 

Here they are all snug and warm together (well, snug and cool, my case is lovely on temperatures)

----------


## ryuen

2008 Audi A3 2.0T  :Burn Out:

----------


## CUG

> _Originally posted by Ekliptix_ 
> *Thanks! It's definitly exciting selling most of my posessions (cars, house, etc) and starting new. It was 35c here today so my nut sack is starting to get use to sweating like a mofo.*



 I'm jealous of the price you paid for it  :Pooosie:

----------


## mdeleon

> _Originally posted by SCHIDER23_ 
> *I picked this TV up about 2 weeks ago forgot to post .
> 
> http://www.plasma.com/samsungled/lar.../un46d8000.jpg
> 
> Samsung 3D LED UN46D8000 *



 How's the tv been so far for you? I'm pretty interested in that one as well

----------


## SCHIDER23

> _Originally posted by mdeleon_ 
> * How's the tv been so far for you? I'm pretty interested in that one as well*



A pain to find, well first I ordered it from Visions and after waiting almost 2 weeks, I called the sale guy for an update, he said it was going to take another 2 weeks  :Bang Head:  , so I searched around and one of the futureshops in the city had one I managed to get a price match  :Smilie: , I cancelled my order with Visions the same day lol.


Other than the wait I'm extremely happy I love the no frame look  :Big Grin: , color wise it looks pretty clear and no bleeding, the one thing I don't like is the quarty control I'm still trying to get used to it, but if you don't like it, you can use your Iphone/Android phone as your remote control, I havne't played with the 3D feature much.

I like the smartTV features since I can access my network drive movies, music, netflix, etc. I have it mounted on my wall using the Samsung ultra slim wall mount, so it sits like a picture frame  :Big Grin:

----------


## Supa Dexta

Picked up a new generator.. Im putting wheels on it like this at the moment.

----------


## ddduke

Some new snapbacks:


Air max 95s:


Love these but they're such shit quality so I grab multiples:

----------


## Freeskier

Dude. I'm wearing a Nordiques shirt right now. Creepy.

----------


## Barlow

http://www.rallysportdirect.com/Cosw...-WRX-2008-2011


to be mated up with Invidia exhaust and down pipe, custom tune!!!!


Barlow

----------


## schocker

I got a couple tickets for tosh tour on ice  :Clap:

----------


## LongCity

> _Originally posted by ddduke_ 
> *Some new snapbacks:
> 
> 
> Air max 95s:
> 
> 
> Love these but they're such shit quality so I grab multiples:
> *



Atmos DS? Nice pickup.

----------


## ekguy

> _Originally posted by Vagabond142_ 
> * 
> 
> Loud n proud baby! I figure if you're going to be something, enjoy being it  So yeah, I'm a geek, a gamer, and a computer enthusiast 
> 
> Here they are all snug and warm together (well, snug and cool, my case is lovely on temperatures)
> 
> *



nice!!! Not gonna lie wouldn't mind having a nice gaming rig. But I barely have time to play ps3 with work and biking.

How much you got sunk into that bish??

----------


## LongCity

Pretty shitty pics but these are mostly from June with a couple from May and _maybe_ April also missing 2 pairs (a pair of LunarGlides and Chicago XIII) but too lazy to include them now.
20 sneakers, 4 pairs of sunglasses (Ray-Bans and Oakleys), Wahl clippers for my hair, G-Shock, and an iPad 2.

No flash:

Flash:

----------


## eblend

> _Originally posted by SCHIDER23_ 
> * 
> 
> A pain to find, well first I ordered it from Visions and after waiting almost 2 weeks, I called the sale guy for an update, he said it was going to take another 2 weeks  , so I searched around and one of the futureshops in the city had one I managed to get a price match , I cancelled my order with Visions the same day lol.
> 
> 
> Other than the wait I'm extremely happy I love the no frame look , color wise it looks pretty clear and no bleeding, the one thing I don't like is the quarty control I'm still trying to get used to it, but if you don't like it, you can use your Iphone/Android phone as your remote control, I havne't played with the 3D feature much.
> 
> I like the smartTV features since I can access my network drive movies, music, netflix, etc. I have it mounted on my wall using the Samsung ultra slim wall mount, so it sits like a picture frame *




Hope you didn't pay full price for the picture frame mount..

http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by LongCity_ 
> *Pretty shitty pics but these are mostly from June with a couple from May and maybe April also missing 2 pairs (a pair of LunarGlides and Chicago XIII) but too lazy to include them now.
> 20 sneakers, 4 pairs of sunglasses (Ray-Bans and Oakleys), Wahl clippers for my hair, G-Shock, and an iPad 2.
> 
> *



Holy shit, that's a lot of Nike Free's haha. :thumbs up:

----------


## LongCity

Haha yah. They feel amazing! The Adidas Climacool Rides are pretty much Adidas' version of the Frees.

----------


## SCHIDER23

> _Originally posted by eblend_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> Hope you didn't pay full price for the picture frame mount..
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...1&amp;format=2*



Nah found it for $75 including shipping, since I found out the older model didn't work with my Tv, I got lucky I could return it and get the updated version for the same price.  :thumbs up: , but damn that's pretty cheap I guess I paid for the brand, I wonder how good this no name brand is compared to the Samsung stuff. :Confused:

----------


## JordanEG6

Element Black Ops
 





> _Originally posted by LongCity_ 
> * 
> 
> Atmos DS? Nice pickup.*



I thought they were Atmos Viotechs as well, but look at the upper panel, it's Plaid. 

either way its a solid pick up. 

And nice purchases on your end as well. 
A Free fan I see. Tried the ReeFlex yet?

----------


## LongCity

> _Originally posted by JordanEG6_ 
> *Element Black Ops
>  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought they were Atmos Viotechs as well, but look at the upper panel, it's Plaid. 
> 
> ...



Ooh good spot - missing the purple laceloops as well. I wonder what those are then. 
I'm a fan of all the Nike technologies. Really like Lunarlon/Lunarlite too for just casual shoes as well as the Frees but Zoom (or a mix) for ball. AM for casual wear as well cause it's way too stiff/hard for me to ball in. 

Don't think I'll get the ReeFlex as it just seems to be a replica of the Nikes.

----------


## eblend

> _Originally posted by SCHIDER23_ 
> * 
> 
> Nah found it for $75 including shipping, since I found out the older model didn't work with my Tv, I got lucky I could return it and get the updated version for the same price. , but damn that's pretty cheap I guess I paid for the brand, I wonder how good this no name brand is compared to the Samsung stuff.*



It's a peice of wire and two metal pucks, no science to it....probably made in the same factory

----------


## ICEBERG

Just ordered these from Amazon. Got the set with Stormtrooper and Vader + Boba Fett. They are 1/10 Scale Statues.

----------


## you&me

> _Originally posted by SCHIDER23_ 
> * 
> 
> A pain to find, well first I ordered it from Visions and after waiting almost 2 weeks, I called the sale guy for an update, he said it was going to take another 2 weeks  , so I searched around and one of the futureshops in the city had one I managed to get a price match , I cancelled my order with Visions the same day lol.
> 
> 
> Other than the wait I'm extremely happy I love the no frame look , color wise it looks pretty clear and no bleeding, the one thing I don't like is the quarty control I'm still trying to get used to it, but if you don't like it, you can use your Iphone/Android phone as your remote control, I havne't played with the 3D feature much.
> 
> I like the smartTV features since I can access my network drive movies, music, netflix, etc. I have it mounted on my wall using the Samsung ultra slim wall mount, so it sits like a picture frame *



I looked at this TV last week at Best Buy but they were sold out at the time... I'm curious, what was the price that FS had to match from Visions?  :Wink:

----------


## 240SX92

HP DV6 with Beats Audio. Nice little lap top for 700$.



Jose.

a Luke Schenn Tshirt jersey that I'm too lazy to get a picture of.



And an Aussie Rules football, which due to the canada post strike is ridiculously delayed.

----------


## Wakalimasu

2011 Mitsubishi Lancer GT

----------


## ekguy

> _Originally posted by ICEBERG_ 
> *Just ordered these from Amazon. Got the set with Stormtrooper and Vader + Boba Fett. They are 1/10 Scale Statues. 
> 
> *



i have to say im slightly....errr...i mean quite jealous of this purchase.

I always was, am and always will be a huge star wars geek.

Nice purchase!!!

 :thumbs up:   :thumbs up:   :Pimpin':   :Pimpin':

----------


## ICEBERG

> _Originally posted by ekguy_ 
> * 
> 
> i have to say im slightly....errr...i mean quite jealous of this purchase.
> 
> I always was, am and always will be a huge star wars geek.
> 
> Nice purchase!!!
> 
>    *



Thank's... :Pimpin':  

I saw these at Discovery Hut in Chinook Centre Mall. They were asking crazy amount for the set. Just the Stormtrooper set of 2 was $99.00. The Vader was $59.00.. I ordered the whole set including Boba Fet for $113 U.S from Amazon.

EDIT....Here is the picture of the set:

----------


## ekguy

Badass!!!!

----------


## jutes

New boots for the year. Got a "junior player" discount.  :Devil:

----------


## schocker

Wanted a new driver 10.5 R

----------


## Vagabond142

> _Originally posted by ekguy_ 
> * 
> 
> nice!!! Not gonna lie wouldn't mind having a nice gaming rig. But I barely have time to play ps3 with work and biking.
> 
> How much you got sunk into that bish??*



Super late reply time GO!

The box itself, when everything in it was new, was about $1200. Current value? Probably ~$700-800 if I were to ever sell it.

My entire gaming setup, as it stands, all items new, is about $3500 all said (I have a STELLAR monitor, bright and clear as fuck, Dell 3007WFP-HC from 2008-ish).

If I can snag a super deal somewhere, sometime, I will probably sell the 30 and buy up 3x 24's. 1920x1080 seems to be the sweet spot for gaming, and with eyefinity....  :Wink: 

As to latest purchases, because I was running out of space on my 1 TB data drive:

» Click image for larger version

Seagate GoFlex Desktop drive, 2 TB. It was either this or a NAS, and I don't have the cash currently to get a NAS... as well, this was (still is, afaik) on sale at Memex for $35 off (which is a great deal for a 2TB external). Has a tiny footprint, fits nicely on my superpacked desk XD

----------


## ekguy

awesome!!!

Yeah i have a plan brewing which means no toys for me for the next three years...stupid school haha. 

Wish I could build myself a nice gaming machine again, i did back in the day....think when starcraft was coming out.

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Royle9

2011 Genesis 2.0 T (not this exact one)

----------


## l/l/rX

> _Originally posted by SCHIDER23_ 
> *I picked this TV up about 2 weeks ago forgot to post .
> 
> 
> 
> Samsung 3D LED UN46D8000 *



how much did this run you?

----------


## Kloubek

1999 Boxster. (Traded) Stock pic.

----------


## SCHIDER23

Pm'd you l/l/rX :Smilie:

----------


## GOnSHO

kloubek, you didnt trade the vette for that did you!?

----------


## flipstah

I fuckin' love Vancouver. +1000 internetz if people can guess exactly where I bought these from:

» Click image for larger version

I also bought the original Transformers DVD collector's set at a flea market. In stellar condition!  :Love:

----------


## adidas

^ Looks like a lot of childish stuff.  :dunno:

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by adidas_ 
> *^ Looks like a lot of childish stuff. *



The fobby Asian inside of me came out to play at the 604.

----------


## Dumbass17

wow
what a waste of money dude. 
i hope you regret it all lol

----------


## sxtasy

71 chevrolet c20  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kloubek

> _Originally posted by GOnSHO_ 
> *kloubek, you didnt trade the vette for that did you!?*



The Vette wasn't selling, and I don't know why. So I ended up trading for the Boxster plus 3500. Works out about even based on the price I had the Vette up for, but gives me some money to help pay for my wedding in a month.

----------


## GOnSHO

booo! 

sad day  :Frown:   :Cry:

----------


## Jlude

It's official - Section 121 - Row 16 - Seat 19-22

GO JETS GO!

----------


## ZMan2k2

Needed more portable storage for all my ALAC files.

----------


## Kardon

:Big Grin:

----------


## sevewone

> _Originally posted by Dumbass17_ 
> *wow
> what a waste of money dude. 
> i hope you regret it all lol*



LOL yeah sweet plastic watches  :crazy nut:

----------


## PureDeXteritY

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *I fuckin' love Vancouver. +1000 internetz if people can guess exactly where I bought these 
> *



I'm gonna say Aberdeen mall in Richmond

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by sevewone_ 
> * 
> 
> LOL yeah sweet plastic watches *



Lol it was 10 bucks! But the Swatch is legit and I think it's pretty awesome.




> _Originally posted by PureDeXteritY_ 
> * 
> 
> I'm gonna say Aberdeen mall in Richmond*



Sure is! Mind you, all of that was <$150.  :Big Grin: 

Now for a sensible purchase:

----------


## 5fivespeed

> _Originally posted by Kardon_ 
> *
> *



Nice! How do you like your X-Runner so far? I have one as well.

 

Ray

----------


## CivicDXR

> _Originally posted by Kardon_ 
> *
> *



Nice! I miss mine sometimes...  :Frown:

----------


## Modelexis



----------


## JordanEG6

> _Originally posted by sxtasy_ 
> *71 chevrolet c20 
> *



That's a DOPE truck. Very nice purchase. Plans for it at all?

----------


## Kardon

> _Originally posted by 5fivespeed_ 
> * 
> 
> Nice! How do you like your X-Runner so far? I have one as well.
> 
>  
> 
> Ray*



I'm liking it so far, its comfortable, and I'm a big fan of the interior, not from the pictures but from actually just being in the truck. Besides the fuel economy it should be a nice daily driver. I'm really happy to be back with toyota, its my first yota with a standard too so I might stick with it for a while. OH and it looks GREAT imo, its not that quick but I can pass people if I see the need to. Besides the numbness in the steering the truck actually does handle very well. Exhaust is just loud enough at the right rpms, so far so good! I don't have many plans for the truck, just going to enjoy it for a while.

Yours looks really nice in the black, and in pictures I almost prefer how subtle it makes the ground effects look. But I think the blue is a better choice for parking outside, nice truck though must look just steller sitting next to your black hachi roku. Just noticed its supercharged-NICE! I bet its alot faster now, are you using TRD or URD? 

ps: my release bearing may be starting to chirp, wheres a good shop in town that can do a clutch on this truck for a decent price? Even the guy at toyota recommended I get a smaller shop to look at it because its out of warrantee.




> _Originally posted by CivicDXR_ 
> * 
> 
> Nice! I miss mine sometimes... *



Thanks man, the only cars I've ever missed have been toyota's. Something about em

----------


## Vagabond142

Bought a used Ikea Detolf glass cabinet. Like other figure collectors, it was time to get all my collectible figures into a nice hoime ^_^ The ones on the top shelf are Kotobukiya figures that I got at the Calgary Comic Con. Everything else I bought throughout the years and kept in boxes or had on my shelf getting dusty, except for the Ryo-ohki on the bottom, which was a gift in... yeesh... 2000? 2001? Old as hell XD

But yes, the cabinet is the focus of this post. $50 for a near mint condition used glass cab =  :Pimpin':  

EDIT: Picture works now -_- Stupid photobucket >_>

» Click image for larger version

----------


## reiRei

79 Ford Pinto Runabout  :Wink: 

Should be an interesting project, I hope not to explode LOL

----------


## l/l/rX

It's going to be a GREAT holiday season/ New Years and its gonna be one helluva expensive one as well.

----------


## Ekliptix

King bed, mattress, and mirror for my new house.


White leather sectional, 10x8' rug, coffee table.


Some shoes:

----------


## kaput

.

----------


## Shlade

Ekliptix im super jealouse man. Gorgeous house.

I wanna move to texas so bad

----------


## Zewind

> _Originally posted by reiRei_ 
> *
> 79 Ford Pinto Runabout 
> 
> Should be an interesting project, I hope not to explode LOL*



Make sure your life insurance is all paid up  :ROFL!:

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by reiRei_ 
> *
> 79 Ford Pinto Runabout 
> 
> Should be an interesting project, I hope not to explode LOL*



Just don't drive it in Calgary winters, please. =)

----------


## Tomaz

New Shoes!!!

I only buy one pair a year, so this was exciting for me. lol

----------


## reiRei

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> Just don't drive it in Calgary winters, please. =)*



I promise I won't, because I don't live in Calgary  :Wink: 

Plus the thing comes with studded winters lol

----------


## LongCity

Lightest basketball shoes ever made:

----------


## nickyh

Picked up this last night, 2012 VW GTI, 6spd, Candy White, Tech package, Sunroof, and Serron Wheel package.

----------


## taemo

> _Originally posted by l/l/rX_ 
> *
> 
> It's going to be a GREAT holiday season/ New Years and its gonna be one helluva expensive one as well.*



awesome, you'll have a blast! 
I went to NYC on Dec 26-30 back in 2008, the weather was great, 15C, no snow.


just bought this on ebay last night

----------


## cosmok

» Click image for larger version

----------


## GOnSHO

GTI looks good! needs more low!!

porsche is SICK


newest buys for me, all for the truck


new muffler (magnaflow 14")



this is the tone/sound ill get with it..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RtsWWEk52Io


Diablo sport tuner



AEM CAI

----------


## Shlade

What truck did you get?

----------


## l/l/rX

> _Originally posted by Ekliptix_ 
> *
> Some shoes:
> 
> *



these shoes are wicked huh?! I love them!

----------


## Vagabond142

> _Originally posted by taemo_ 
> *
> just bought this on ebay last night
> *



That. Is. SICK!  :Shock:   :thumbs up:   :thumbs up:   :Pimpin':

----------


## GOnSHO

> _Originally posted by Shlade_ 
> *What truck did you get?*




2009 Dodge Ram 1500 Sport

----------


## iceburns288

> _Originally posted by LongCity_ 
> *Lightest basketball shoes ever made:
> *



Are these the ones D-Rose has been selling? 9.7oz?

And the wheels on that GTI are sweeeeet!

----------


## Jlude

> _Originally posted by nickyh_ 
> *Picked up this last night, 2012 VW GTI, 6spd, Candy White, Tech package, Sunroof, and Serron Wheel package.
> 
> 
> *



 :thumbs up:  




> _Originally posted by cosmok_ 
> *» Click image for larger version*



 :thumbs up:

----------


## schurchill39

> _Originally posted by Ekliptix_ 
> *
> White leather sectional, 10x8' rug, coffee table.
> » Click image for larger version
> *



How do you like this couch? I was looking at it just the other day!

----------


## Vagabond142

Put my order in today for a couple new figures for my display case... will post pictures when they get here ;D

Kotobukiya Marvel Bishoujo (KMB) Jean Grey (animated series uniform) (preorder, comes out in August)
KMB Invisible Woman (out now, just became available through my local store, should be here next week  :Big Grin: )

As well, _finally_, today my KMB Psylocke arrived, she's at home in the display case already:

» Click image for larger version


And for those wondering, I WILL have another Detolf case later on that will hold all the male and mecha figure. Gonna grow my Gundam collection back up now that I have some steady income  :Big Grin: 

The plan for this case is to have the top shelf exclusively X-Men, the next shelf other Kotobukiya figures, and the last two as random anime/other statues.

----------


## beyond_ban

^ Do those get you laid?

----------


## Vagabond142

> _Originally posted by beyond_ban_ 
> *^ Do those get you laid?*



I will turn around and ask the same question to any of the shoe collectors... or the people that endlessly buy turbo upgrades for their Subarus... or the people that collect fine art... or the people that have to have first edition hardcovers of every Harry Potter book... or people that will wear ONLY Levi Jeans and collect specific "tag" styles... or people that collect $1000 limited edition Lego kits... or people that MUST have the latest and greatest computer hardware, no matter how expensive or how minor the upgrade... 

You get my point. Collectors collect things. Live and let be.

----------


## Dumbass17

you're a nerd buddy

----------


## Maybelater

I like how people always point out something that Vagabound doesn't seem to deny.

----------


## adam c

> _Originally posted by Maybelater_ 
> *I like how people always point out something that Vagabound doesn't seem to deny.*



and is proud of

LOUD AND PROUD FOR LYFE

----------


## brokeass

> _Originally posted by Vagabond142_ 
> * 
> 
> I will turn around and ask the same question to any of the shoe collectors... or the people that endlessly buy turbo upgrades for their Subarus... or the people that collect fine art... or the people that have to have first edition hardcovers of every Harry Potter book... or people that will wear ONLY Levi Jeans and collect specific &quot;tag&quot; styles... or people that collect $1000 limited edition Lego kits... or people that MUST have the latest and greatest computer hardware, no matter how expensive or how minor the upgrade... 
> 
> You get my point. Collectors collect things. Live and let be.*



FYI You can't compare turbo upgrades to dinky figurines of female comic book heros

----------


## LongCity

> _Originally posted by iceburns288_ 
> *
> Are these the ones D-Rose has been selling? 9.7oz?
> 
> And the wheels on that GTI are sweeeeet!*



Yah, 9.8 oz for a size 9 though. Funny thing is he only wore them once and it wasn't even for a full game. He turned his ankle going to the basket and rolled his ankle and switches back to his 1.5s. 





> _Originally posted by Vagabond142_ 
> * 
> 
> I will turn around and ask the same question to any of the shoe collectors... or the people that endlessly buy turbo upgrades for their Subarus... or the people that collect fine art... or the people that have to have first edition hardcovers of every Harry Potter book... or people that will wear ONLY Levi Jeans and collect specific &quot;tag&quot; styles... or people that collect $1000 limited edition Lego kits... or people that MUST have the latest and greatest computer hardware, no matter how expensive or how minor the upgrade... 
> 
> You get my point. Collectors collect things. Live and let be.*



I will turn back and say that women appreciate nice shoes on a man - shows that they take care of themselves. Although I do think some figurines and such are cool, women for the most part, aren't gonna be so intrigued by a guy's collection of action figures. Your only comparison that is remotely close is the Harry Potter books and Lego (though, I like both). But turbos say something completely different about a person and so does collecting fine art... One may suggest that a person is hands on and a DIY person for things around the house and the other is someone who is classy, wealthy, and likes lavish things. I'd say that women would gravitate towards men possessing those attributes. I'm just saying the comparisons you made were not very good ones.

----------


## ZorroAMG

OMG the nerd hate is so ironic on an internet forum...

Dumbass....welcome to 3 years ago when it was obvious that Vagabond's a nerd. You are on an internet car forum with a username like dumbass...you MUST be the exact oposite of a nerd. Elle oh Elle.

Longcity...you think women find fluorescent pink and other strange sneakers on grown men attractive? The shoe collectors on here that Vagabond mentioned don't do it for the women...clearly. Some of those shoes they own, only the designer could love and it's what THEY like and want to wear. 

Oh and dudes that replace and upgrade turbos and all that bullshit, are nerds too, they just go faster.

----------


## codetrap

I collect temporal bones. Usually from my victims. Doesn't get me laid with the ladies, but it brings me enjoyment. When you stack them all up, it makes a pretty sculpture. 

I have to laugh at the "nerd" comments too. I remember the kids in high school that used to call me a nerd. Now they're all broken down alcoholics that wish they had more education so they could have better paying jobs. All of them reached the heights of their careers by the time they were 35, when they made "shift supervisor" at the local plant and got that final raise to 75k/year. Now, they're just putting in time waiting to retire, when "they can really enjoy life!"

----------


## Disoblige

Vagabond142 is doing what he wants to do and he is completely content with it. He earns his money and can do whatever he feels like.

What the fuck is wrong with you guys?

His hobbies and interests don't need to have anything to do with getting laid or women, and why does it need to?

And regarding shoes, yes a woman does appreciate nice shoes on a man, but quite frankly 99% of the shoes you post LongCity are very subjective in taste and they are basketball shoes. If you wear basketball shoes casually or on the court, it doesn't really mean to a woman you take care of yourself. Makes no sense.

----------


## taemo

> _Originally posted by Disoblige_ 
> *Vagabond142 is doing what he wants to do and he is completely content with it. He earns his money and can do whatever he feels like.
> 
> What the fuck is wrong with you guys?
> 
> His hobbies and interests don't need to have anything to do with getting laid or women, and why does it need to?
> 
> And regarding shoes, yes a woman does appreciate nice shoes on a man, but quite frankly 99% of the shoes you post LongCity are very subjective in taste and they are basketball shoes. If you wear basketball shoes casually or on the court, it doesn't really mean to a woman you take care of yourself. Makes no sense.*



usually people who bashes at others are either jealous or insecure of themselves that to feel better have to make fun of others.

----------


## LongCity

> _Originally posted by ZorroAMG_ 
> *OMG the nerd hate is so ironic on an internet forum...
> 
> Dumbass....welcome to 3 years ago when it was obvious that Vagabond's a nerd. You are on an internet car forum with a username like dumbass...you MUST be the exact oposite of a nerd. Elle oh Elle.
> 
> Longcity...you think women find fluorescent pink and other strange sneakers on grown men attractive? The shoe collectors on here that Vagabond mentioned don't do it for the women...clearly. Some of those shoes they own, only the designer could love and it's what THEY like and want to wear. 
> 
> Oh and dudes that replace and upgrade turbos and all that bullshit, are nerds too, they just go faster.*



Who has fluorescent pink shoes?
I've never had a female tell me my shoes were ugly, whether they are lying or not is beyond the point. They may be, they may not. Also, I said "nice shoes" not sneakers.




> _Originally posted by Disoblige_ 
> *Vagabond142 is doing what he wants to do and he is completely content with it. He earns his money and can do whatever he feels like.
> 
> What the fuck is wrong with you guys?
> 
> His hobbies and interests don't need to have anything to do with getting laid or women, and why does it need to?
> 
> And regarding shoes, yes a woman does appreciate nice shoes on a man, but quite frankly 99% of the shoes you post LongCity are very subjective in taste and they are basketball shoes. If you wear basketball shoes casually or on the court, it doesn't really mean to a woman you take care of yourself. Makes no sense.*



You defend a guy that gets called out by people then you call me out? Ain't that some shit. Again, I said "nice shoes" which does not mean only sneakers. What's wrong with basketball shoes? Didn't you know? No one wears (numbered) Jordans for basketball anyways. They're "fashion" pieces now! hah
How does wearing a nice pair of clean shoes not any indication of a well kempt person. It's like have a nice shirt/pants on, watch, and so forth. I would think that someone who presents themselves well takes good care of themself, no?

And what are you talking about. 100% of my shoes are the coolest, big foig!

----------


## Disoblige

> _Originally posted by LongCity_ 
> * 
> You defend a guy that gets called out by people then you call me out? Ain't that some shit. Again, I said &quot;nice shoes&quot; which does not mean only sneakers. What's wrong with basketball shoes? Didn't you know? No one wears (numbered) Jordans for basketball anyways. They're &quot;fashion&quot; pieces now! hah
> How does wearing a nice pair of clean shoes not any indication of a well kempt person. It's like have a nice shirt/pants on, watch, and so forth. I would think that someone who presents themselves well takes good care of themself, no?
> 
> And what are you talking about. 100% of my shoes are the coolest, big foig!*



The only thing I did is comment on your comparison. I'm not calling you out for the sake of calling you out, there is a big difference. Vega was just stating that his hobby is a hobby just like any other. He wasn't even singling you out, he was simply stating that let's just all get along and collect whatever the fuck we want. 

You are comparing your shoe interest/hobby of collecting shoes to his hobby of collecting figurines. I never take sides based on the person, rather I do based on the situation. I even make fun of Vega for not continuing his work out routine, as does max_boost, etc.

Basically your comparison implied that your hobby was somehow better than his. That's just how it is. Look at Vega's post again and tell me you can say otherwise.

And you don't need to lecture me about Basketball shoes. I have several sets of unworn discontinued Jordans myself.


*Edit:* And I already said I agreed with you on the shoes. But look at it this way. So you're saying on most of the pictures you posted here, you post more basketball shoes than other shoes here because? Is it because you buy more basketball shoes than other shoes or what? If that is true, then my comment is still correct. You went off into a tangent talking about "nice shoes" when most of the shoes you post here are basketball shoes. How does that even relate to anything?

This includes casual Nikes, etc.

----------


## LongCity

> _Originally posted by Disoblige_ 
> *
> The only thing I did is comment on your comparison. I'm not calling you out for the sake of calling you out, there is a big difference. Vega was just stating that his hobby is a hobby just like any other. He wasn't even singling you out, he was simply stating that let's just all get along and collect whatever the fuck we want. 
> 
> You are comparing your shoe interest/hobby of collecting shoes to his hobby of collecting figurines. I never take sides based on the person, rather I do based on the situation. I even make fun of Vega for not continuing his work out routine, as does max_boost, etc.
> 
> Basically your comparison implied that your hobby was somehow better than his. That's just how it is. Look at Vega's post again and tell me you can say otherwise.
> 
> And you don't need to lecture me about Basketball shoes. I have several sets of unworn discontinued Jordans myself.
> ...



What implies that I felt he singled me out when I also made note of Lego, Harry Potter, cars, and fine art in just as much focus in the original post. You two are the ones who picked the topic of shoes and associated it with me. 

I'd say I post just as much runners/trainers as I do basketball shoes but that's not your point, I know. In my initial post I made a general comment and spoke on nice shoes. Who said I was talking about myself? Some O&G exec can have 30 pairs of nice dress shoes. He would be included in the discussion of nice shoes just as well. I never specified what type nor who it was I was talking about. Again, general comment. Do you understand now?

----------


## Team_Mclaren

holy fuck, so wtf did u guys buy? 

wahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

----------


## LongCity

> _Originally posted by Team_Mclaren_ 
> *holy fuck, so wtf did u guys buy? 
> 
> wahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh*



New headphones, boom!

For you audiophile guys here - how do you feel about the B&W P5s? I know they aren't mid or high end headphones but for those in the know, what do you think?

----------


## ganesh

> _Originally posted by LongCity_ 
> * 
> 
> New headphones, boom!
> 
> For you audiophile guys here - how do you feel about the B&amp;W P5s? I know they aren't mid or high end headphones but for those in the know, what do you think?*



I have listened to the B&W P5's they are good. Keep in mind I am not a big B&W fan. If you are looking for really good quality head phones look at Grado's, only draw back is most of their head phones are not noise cancelling (Except the in the ear bud model). Then again Audio phile head phones and noise cancelling doesn't go to gether in the same line  :Smilie:

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by ganesh_ 
> * 
> 
> I have listened to the B&amp;W P5's they are good. Keep in mind I am not a big B&amp;W fan. If you are looking for really good quality head phones look at Grado's, only draw back is most of their head phones are not noise cancelling (Except the in the ear bud model). Then again Audio phile head phones and noise cancelling doesn't go to gether in the same line *



I found the P5's uncomfortable for my ears so I went Grado's instead. Other than sound bleeding through noisy environments, no regrets!  :thumbs up:

----------


## LongCity

Yah, I'm not looking for open cans. Looking more towards something for portable use. I don't compose/produce etc so no need for $1000 cans. 
Would like to spend sub $300. Lots of people suggest the ATH-M50s but I have those. Looking for something a little smaller so that's where thr P5s come in. Maybe the Senn HD25i-II as well.

Edit: Do you guys look at Grados online or get them from Axe/Long & McQuade, etc?

----------


## ganesh

> _Originally posted by LongCity_ 
> *Yah, I'm not looking for open cans. Looking more towards something for portable use. I don't compose/produce etc so no need for $1000 cans. 
> Would like to spend sub $300. Lots of people suggest the ATH-M50s but I have those. Looking for something a little smaller so that's where thr P5s come in. Maybe the Senn HD25i-II as well.
> 
> Edit: Do you guys look at Grados online or get them from Axe/Long &amp; McQuade, etc?*



I bought mine from Loyalty Sound. If you go there talk to Dave and mention my name. He will give you 10% off.

----------


## JordanEG6

> _Originally posted by beyond_ban_ 
> *^ Do those get you laid?*



He's got the cash to spend money on things like that. Who cares. He's obviously happy with it. 

Wow this thread shit the bed pretty quick. 

As a shoe collector, it has nothing to do with women, nor to 'heighten' my sense of fashion, nor to impress anybody else nor out do other collectors. Hell, no one's seen my collection in it's entirety. It's just a hobby of mine and it's what I do because I like it. Any reason beyond that is lame as fuck.

 :Who Gives a fcuk?:  

To get back into topic, I need another one. 1TB is nothing these days.  :Smilie:

----------


## GenerationX

Finally got 'em

----------


## brokeass

> _Originally posted by GenerationX_ 
> *
> Finally got 'em*



Hell Fucking Ya

Beaut!

----------


## Disoblige

> _Originally posted by JordanEG6_ 
> * 
> As a shoe collector, it has nothing to do with women, nor to 'heighten' my sense of fashion, nor to impress anybody else nor out do other collectors. Hell, no one's seen my collection in it's entirety. It's just a hobby of mine and it's what I do because I like it. Any reason beyond that is lame as fuck.
> *



 :thumbs up:

----------


## Tik-Tok

Brand new fresh paint!

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by JordanEG6_ 
> * Wow this thread shit the bed pretty quick.*



I fail to see that Jordan, this thread has been going strong since I started it back in 2004! haha  :Big Grin: 

This was my last purchase.. Rastafarian Water Bong.

----------


## Hakkola

DJ, that is sweet dude!...

Does it get you laid? 

There should be a post your latest purchase that got you laid thread.

It would probably be filled with skanks though.

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by Hakkola_ 
> *DJ, that is sweet dude!...
> 
> Does it get you laid? 
> 
> There should be a post your latest purchase that got you laid thread.
> 
> It would probably be filled with skanks though.*




 :ROFL!:  Thanks Hakk! And as a matter of fact, it did.....not get me laid.   :Wink:

----------


## beyond_ban

Hahahaha, i didn't realize one comment would throw such a thread into a shit storm... anyways, just picked this up



So here is to getting laid!

----------


## corsvette

> _Originally posted by Tik-Tok_ 
> *Brand new fresh paint!
> 
> *



sweet! cant wait to see it finished, looks like he did a awesome good job on the paint.

----------


## stealth

> _Originally posted by codetrap_ 
> *
> 
> I collect temporal bones. Usually from my victims. Doesn't get me laid with the ladies, but it brings me enjoyment. When you stack them all up, it makes a pretty sculpture. 
> 
> I have to laugh at the &quot;nerd&quot; comments too. I remember the kids in high school that used to call me a nerd. Now they're all broken down alcoholics that wish they had more education so they could have better paying jobs. All of them reached the heights of their careers by the time they were 35, when they made &quot;shift supervisor&quot; at the local plant and got that final raise to 75k/year. Now, they're just putting in time waiting to retire, when &quot;they can really enjoy life!&quot;*



What plant are you talking about?

You know "Shift Supervisors" in a Power Plant/Upgrader/Refinery actually have an education.

They also make ~$125K+...

Unless you are talking about some manufacturing plant or something...

----------


## kaput

.

----------


## LongCity

> _Originally posted by ganesh_ 
> * 
> I bought mine from Loyalty Sound. If you go there talk to Dave and mention my name. He will give you 10% off.*



Awesome, thanks man. Might head there Sunday if they're open and I'm not lazy. Which Grados would you recommend? 
I've read that anything from the SR line from the 60i to the 225i is really indistinguishable to the inexperienced ear but once you hit the 325i there are noticeable differences. 
Flipstah, which pair do you own?

----------


## ddduke

Took the day off so did a little bit of shopping. Stopped by Holt and picked up this Michael Kors watch, picture doesn't really do the watch justice but the bracelet is like a ivory type and looks pretty cool. Also grabbed a Gucci belt and 2 Louis belts, but both louis belts were out in my size so had to order them.




Then made my way to chinook and picked up a few extra slim fit v-necks from zara, some beaters to work out in at footlocker and a kings snapback to add to the collection.



Last purchase was this Trailblazer. Got it to tow boats, quads and camper. It's the xlt model so extra long. Interior is like new, came with full dealer records from day one. The back seats and passenger aren't even broken in yet, I spoke to the original owner and he was a single guy that said the back has never even been used. Comes with 3rd row seating, dvd player and peanut butter leather interior so it should make the trips out to Kelowna a lot more comfortable then the beast of a truck I drive. I also got it tinted to match the factory yesterday at Stripetech.

----------


## stealth

> _Originally posted by kaput_ 
> * 
> 
> *



??

----------


## JAARemedy



----------


## Maybelater

> _Originally posted by stealth_ 
> * 
> 
> ??*



 :facepalm:   :ROFL!:   :facepalm:

----------


## schocker

Hey guys,

I got a Samsung Galaxy S II. It is a great phone but now I would like to find a case for it. Here is a picture I took of it. Don't try and run tin eye on it because I took it for sure. Don't mind the screen, Calgary was OOS so I had to go all the way to Spain to pick this up.



-Matt

----------


## swak

You're a good photographer, I like how you did the 4 diff angles in one shot.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by LongCity_ 
> * 
> 
> Awesome, thanks man. Might head there Sunday if they're open and I'm not lazy. Which Grados would you recommend? 
> I've read that anything from the SR line from the 60i to the 225i is really indistinguishable to the inexperienced ear but once you hit the 325i there are noticeable differences. 
> Flipstah, which pair do you own?*



I own the 60i because I'm only using it for my iPod; the higher-tier ones need more juice to utilize its full potential. Those wood cones though...  :Drool:

----------


## LongCity

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> I own the 60i because I'm only using it for my iPod; the higher-tier ones need more juice to utilize its full potential. Those wood cones though... *



Yah, it'd be too much of a hassle to bring the little amp with you just to listen to your iPod unless you were really dedicated hah.
Those RS2s are pretty sweet. Looks really different too but they're like $500! You mind telling me where you got your Grados from and how much? PM me if you'd like.

----------


## flipstah

Long, your PM was full so I'll post it here:

They are open headphones so if you blast 'em, people will hear it. It sucks on the C-Train when you go through the tunnels, but great everywhere else. 

Bass is definite but not booming like a subwoofer, and the mid's are clear and not 'tinny' (like it's coming from a tin can).

Loyalty Sound has demo cans on display and you can plug your iPod to test it out. 

Hope that helped!

----------


## masoncgy

It was damn good too...  :Drool:

----------


## Maybelater

> _Originally posted by swak_ 
> *You're a good photographer, I like how you did the 4 diff angles in one shot.*



NIGGA YOU GOT TROLLED 

TRRRRROOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLEEEEEEEEDDDDDDDDDDDd

----------


## ganesh

> _Originally posted by LongCity_ 
> * 
> 
> Awesome, thanks man. Might head there Sunday if they're open and I'm not lazy. Which Grados would you recommend? 
> I've read that anything from the SR line from the 60i to the 225i is really indistinguishable to the inexperienced ear but once you hit the 325i there are noticeable differences. 
> Flipstah, which pair do you own?*



Sorry normally I don't visit Beyond during the week end that is why I am late to respond. 
I have 60i which I use in the office with my iPhone. I also have 325is which I normally use when I am at home and if I feel like listening to music on the iPod. 
As others pointed out once you get in to reference series and up you probbably need a head phone amp to get the best out of it. 

Loyalty Sound is closed on Sunday. They are pretty good guys. I have been dealing with Dave and loaylty for no of years. Good lcuk and let us konw your experience.

----------


## ICEBERG

EggPlant Kebab.. :Drool: 
 

Baklava...

----------


## takkyu

My latest purchase was lunch at original joe's with Vegabond, and watching Captain America at Empire 10 with Vegabond. Totally got me laid by so many hot ladies, you wouldn't even be able to comprehend.

I am pretty sure I have just about every STI going, (no I am not talking about Subaru's you dirty car nerds)

I love how this forum continues to remind me every once in awhile that it's consumed by high school kids, or people who still think they are in high school.

----------


## dj_rice

Bought these for both of my cars since its on sale for $11.99/ 2 pack.

----------


## n1zm0

> _Originally posted by GenerationX_ 
> *» Click image for larger version
> Finally got 'em*



i thought i saw these shoes somewhere else before

----------


## A790

My first V8. Super stoked about it... it's a wicked clean car.

51k, 5 speed, I'm the third owner. Not a scratch on it.

----------


## Dumbass17

4 Liters of Franks Hot Sauce
got another 4 Liters on the way as well haha

----------


## brokeass

> _Originally posted by Dumbass17_ 
> *4 Liters of Franks Hot Sauce
> got another 4 Liters on the way as well haha
> *



LOL I just bought one of those yesterday too

$13.99

WIN

----------


## navdeep

so i thought i get some gifts for my self for my b-day and almost being done chemo for cancer 


09 srt8 jeep



06 ninja zx6r with only 3000km on it 



and then some new gym shoes and random ones

----------


## swak

Good work on the bike purchase man! 
You're gonna love it.

. And congrats on the chemo finale. Gotta feel relieved about that one dude

----------


## LongCity

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *Long, your PM was full so I'll post it here:
> 
> They are open headphones so if you blast 'em, people will hear it. It sucks on the C-Train when you go through the tunnels, but great everywhere else. 
> 
> Bass is definite but not booming like a subwoofer, and the mid's are clear and not 'tinny' (like it's coming from a tin can).
> 
> Loyalty Sound has demo cans on display and you can plug your iPod to test it out. 
> 
> Hope that helped!*






> _Originally posted by ganesh_ 
> * 
> Sorry normally I don't visit Beyond during the week end that is why I am late to respond. 
> I have 60i which I use in the office with my iPhone. I also have 325is which I normally use when I am at home and if I feel like listening to music on the iPod. 
> As others pointed out once you get in to reference series and up you probbably need a head phone amp to get the best out of it. 
> 
> Loyalty Sound is closed on Sunday. They are pretty good guys. I have been dealing with Dave and loaylty for no of years. Good lcuk and let us konw your experience.*




I probably won't be grabbing any sr Grados since they are open unless I just use them at home. I want a more portable pair so was thinking about HD251-IIs. 
Currently have the ATH-M50 but those are big, bulky, and kinda heavy. Was looking into some Ultrasones but don't think those are sold locally. Maybe ATH-ES7s too cause they look a little smaller than the M50s but not sure.

----------


## Wakalimasu

The 4 boxed TRU Exclusive Rodimus Primes.

----------


## npham

We just picked this up on Wednesday, 2011 Audi A3 TDI.

----------


## Onassis

Recaro seats + Rails
Monster Mats
CE28

----------


## Disoblige

:Drool:

----------


## almerick

» Click image for larger version

----------


## almerick

Double post

----------


## brokeass

> _Originally posted by Disoblige_ 
> *
> 
> *



are you in the states?

----------


## civicrider



----------


## Disoblige

> _Originally posted by brokeass_ 
> * 
> are you in the states?*



Yes haha.

----------


## ICEBERG

Picked this up from Another Dimension Comics. Awesome statue for my collection. It is Huge. Trying to find a bigger Display case for it. :Big Grin:

----------


## ZorroAMG

LOL at Captain America walking around with his finger on the trigger.

----------


## ekguy

15 inch konig heliums with whatever all season tires. 

Spring time will bring drop and sticky rubber.

 :Big Grin:   :Burn Out:  



on my shit box

----------


## l/l/rX

» Click image for larger version 
picked this up over the weekend. love it so far.  :thumbs up:

----------


## ZeeZee

+ 



Now I'm learning how to play, progress is slow... but enjoyable.

----------


## Vagabond142

Saw this erroneously posted at $19.99 (retail: $29.99) at Best Buy yesterday when I was there looking at TV's. I argued my point to a manager, who went with me to the shelf, shrugged, and said "nice." So I got it for 1/3 off  :Big Grin:  On another note: OH GOD MY FREE TIME >_<

» Click image for larger version


Got one of those epic awesome calls from the comic book store ^_^ One of my statues arrived today, as well as X-Men Schism #3

X-men ftw

» Click image for larger version


Kotobukiya MBS Jean Grey (Animated Series costume)

In ze box:
» Click image for larger version

In ze display case:
» Click image for larger version

----------


## AE92_TreunoSC

> _Originally posted by l/l/rX_ 
> *» Click image for larger version 
> picked this up over the weekend. love it so far. *



I just got the Arc as well. It was a tough toss up between the Galaxy S and the Arc, but I wanted something a little different. 

The HDMI port is pretty freaking cool to have.

----------


## l/l/rX

> _Originally posted by AE92_TreunoSC_ 
> * 
> 
> I just got the Arc as well. It was a tough toss up between the Galaxy S and the Arc, but I wanted something a little different. 
> 
> The HDMI port is pretty freaking cool to have.*



i went with the arc for the same reason, to be different. and also i've had a lot of SE's in the past and they've all been super reliable to me, seen and heard a lot of bad reliability issues with samsungs.

----------


## DJ Lazy

German Coilovers for the Golf! 

 


I haven't bought car parts in ages, so I am pretty excited to get these. Shipping out Monday!  :Big Grin:

----------


## hampstor

grabbed the 32gb for 149. Last one last night at the beacon hill futureshop.

----------


## MrSector9

Yamaha HSM80's too hook to my stuio stuff.

----------


## LongCity

> _Originally posted by hampstor_ 
> *
> 
> grabbed the 32gb for 149. Last one last night at the beacon hill futureshop.*



Holy, why is the sale on these so massive? $350 off!

Edit: Nm, grand opening sale, right?

----------


## MrSector9

> _Originally posted by LongCity_ 
> * 
> 
> Holy, why is the sale on these so massive? $350 off!
> 
> Edit: Nm, grand opening sale, right?*



They are discontinued and HP dropped the prices on all of them to get rid of all remaining stock.

----------


## civicrider



----------


## JordanEG6

These came in the mail recently. 

Womens Air Max 95 'Pool' (circa 1998)
» Click image for larger version
...yes, they are womens' 10.5.

Air Max 95 'Neon' (circa 2003)
» Click image for larger version
Way better than my HOAs or 2008s IMO

Air Max 1 'Chili'
» Click image for larger version

----------


## XylathaneGTR

16.5" x 27" print.

----------


## swak

Haha.. That is pretty damn sick xylathane... Where did you find that?

----------


## XylathaneGTR

> _Originally posted by swak_ 
> *Haha.. That is pretty damn sick xylathane... Where did you find that?*



There was a front page link on Reddit to a storefront on Etsy last night. Store called "Harshness" selling a bunch of them.

----------


## Onassis

Got an Best Buy employee discount on the Monster copper turbines. Anyone know where I can grab the Tron T3 earbuds in Calgary ?

----------


## jsn

my latest purchase or "investment". Damn these things are expensive :Bang Head:

----------


## Ekliptix

5000 miles

----------


## beyond_ban



----------


## Onassis

> _Originally posted by jsn_ 
> *
> 
> 
> my latest purchase or &quot;investment&quot;. Damn these things are expensive*



That's actually pretty sweet, what do you do for a living ?

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by Ekliptix_ 
> *5000 miles
> *



Awesome! Unique color as well.. Never seen that before.  :thumbs up:

----------


## gpomp

> _Originally posted by Onassis_ 
> * 
> 
> That's actually pretty sweet, what do you do for a living ?*



 wellsite geo?

----------


## jsn

> _Originally posted by gpomp_ 
> * wellsite geo?*



Yup... expensive as hell to start up.

----------


## max_boost

> _Originally posted by DJ Lazy_ 
> * 
> 
> Awesome! Unique color as well.. Never seen that before. *



wow that is siick Graham. well done!




> _Originally posted by jsn_ 
> * 
> 
> Yup... expensive as hell to start up.*



yea but you are in the big leagues now son.

----------


## Hoagie

[IMG] IMG_0498_1 by hoagie0129, on Flickr[/IMG] 
[IMG] IMG_0499_1 by hoagie0129, on Flickr[/IMG]

Got a loaded Dervish longboard and a Bart Simpson board.

----------


## taemo

Canon 5D + 17-40L f4
UPS is raping me with their stupid brokerage fee though  :Cry:

----------


## Jlude

NIce pickup Ekliptix! A beauty.

My latest pickup... 05 CB M3

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

Ordered springs, struts and a camber kit for my Legacy GT.

----------


## skandalouz_08

My latest is a Skor/Cookie Dough Blizzard from DQ, would've taken a pic but it was a melted mess by the time I got home to eat it!

----------


## ganesh

> _Originally posted by taemo_ 
> *Canon 5D + 17-40L f4
> UPS is raping me with their stupid brokerage fee though  
> *



Nice
I am looking at the same (Just the body) It looks like every one had dropped the price on it ( Looks like they are getting ready to launch the MKIII). Not sure whehter it is worth to buy it from US.

----------


## ALBERTA_IS

This amazing new ride!

----------


## Jlude

> _Originally posted by ALBERTA_IS_ 
> *This amazing new ride! 
> 
> *



Well done! Love the new 335is...

----------


## dj_rice

Leaving my Apple Iphone 3GS and switching to

----------


## AllGoNoShow

> _Originally posted by dj_rice_ 
> *Leaving my Apple Iphone 3GS and switching to 
> 
> *



Did you pick it up already? How do you like it so far if you did get it?

----------


## ekguy

Dieu du Ciel! Variety 12 pack.

Comes with 4 of 2 kinds and 2 each of another.

First time I spend over 30$ for a 12 pack but damn...So worth it at this point in my day.

 :Big Grin:

----------


## jose_01



----------


## DJ Lazy

^^nice to see another mk6 owner on the forum! Love th united grey as well.

----------


## max_boost

Very nice Jose_01, mine is identical and already has over 50,000kms haha

----------


## kaput

.

----------


## Jlude

M3 is now sitting in the driveway, finally.

----------


## jose_01

> _Originally posted by max_boost_ 
> *Very nice Jose_01, mine is identical and already has over 50,000kms haha*



Thanks Max! It's been a long time comin for me that car... I'm glad I finally have a decent set of wheels  :Burn Out:

----------


## Skyline_Addict

jose carlo is a baller

----------


## jampack

> _Originally posted by Jlude_ 
> *M3 is now sitting in the driveway, finally.*



Pics?  :Smilie: 

EDIT: I guess there's a pic on previous page hehe. BUT, more pics!?  :Wink:

----------


## A3GTiVR6SC

new decal  :Big Grin:

----------


## ekguy

> _Originally posted by kaput_ 
> * 
> 
> I saw this and went to pick up one for myself. First impression isn't good - hibiscus beer sounds interesting but sure doesn't work in reality like it did in my head  I hope the rest are better!*



I loved the Hibiscus one actually. The Hemp one is the one i don't really like. 

I love strong, full bodied beers though. I don't like coors light, kokanee, canadian, etc.

----------


## Cos

> _Originally posted by ALBERTA_IS_ 
> *This amazing new ride! 
> 
> *



Were you driving north on Deerfoot off Macenzie Town on Saturday with a blond riding shotgun and got off to go north on Blackfoot?

----------


## Jlude

> _Originally posted by jampack_ 
> * 
> 
> Pics? 
> 
> EDIT: I guess there's a pic on previous page hehe. BUT, more pics!? *



Just a carbon black M3. 2005, SMG, Sport Package.





This one is just after completely the importation at the border, after 30 hours of driving, was only an hour from home. Took off outta the border station like a bat out of hell.

----------


## ALBERTA_IS

> _Originally posted by Cos_ 
> * 
> 
> Were you driving north on Deerfoot off Macenzie Town on Saturday with a blond riding shotgun and got off to go north on Blackfoot?*



That was me! What were you driving?

----------


## Cos

> _Originally posted by ALBERTA_IS_ 
> * 
> 
> That was me! What were you driving?*



Lifted Green Jeep Wrangler (I was riding shotgun, we just came back from fishing in longview).

Nice car. We couldnt stop staring at it.

----------


## Kg810

Congrats to members who got new rides on the previous page  :thumbs up:  

Here's my .:R32, I drove it back on Friday from Billings, Montana. Totally enjoying this car a lot. I had a pretty random 1st day with it (random chat with a guy at the gas station, got pulled over, random thumbs up) lol.

I'll probably post a thread about my experience importing and mods I have planned.

----------


## PD77

Just picked this up tonight, it's an 07 STi Limited.

----------


## Cos

Nothing fancy today here. Did spent $3300 today though  :facepalm:  





I wish I wasnt a grownup anymore  :Cry:

----------


## eblend

> _Originally posted by Cos_ 
> *Nothing fancy today here. Did spent $3300 today though  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I wasnt a grownup anymore *



you gonna love the gel topper, they feel so nice. We have a normal memory foam from Costco from 4 years ago, and also the new gel one, the gel one wins hands down.

----------


## jsn

How much does that gel topper go for?

----------


## Resurrected RA

http://www.costco.ca/Browse/Productg...0000&eCat=BCCA

----------


## hampstor

I started riding again (mostly paths and trails) and my bike from the mid 90's with it's full steel frame was, after this summer, in need of being replaced  :Big Grin:

----------


## Cos

> _Originally posted by jsn_ 
> *How much does that gel topper go for?*







> _Originally posted by Resurrected RA_ 
> *http://www.costco.ca/Browse/Productg...&amp;eCat=BCCA*



For some reason it was $136 or $139 in the store.

----------


## Kg810

Can you post a quick review or send me a PM of a quick review when you get a chance? Been meaning to buy a new one for a couple months now  :Big Grin:

----------


## Cos

> _Originally posted by Kg810_ 
> *Can you post a quick review or send me a PM of a quick review when you get a chance? Been meaning to buy a new one for a couple months now *



I can for sure. I only slept on it last night and am going to out of town for work until Friday night so it will probably be the weekend.

----------


## CompletelyNumb

My latest: (quick pics taken with blackberry)

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> _Originally posted by PD77_ 
> *Just picked this up tonight, it's an 07 STi Limited.
> 
> *



Did I see you near Cardel place tonight?

----------


## PD77

> _Originally posted by Twin_Cam_Turbo_ 
> * 
> 
> Did I see you near Cardel place tonight?*



I was in that area tonight, chances are good it was me.

Didn't see the Legacy though, sorry I missed it!

----------


## BlackRadon

> _Originally posted by Kg810_ 
> *Congrats to members who got new rides on the previous page  
> 
> Here's my .:R32, I drove it back on Friday from Billings, Montana. Totally enjoying this car a lot. I had a pretty random 1st day with it (random chat with a guy at the gas station, got pulled over, random thumbs up) lol.
> 
> I'll probably post a thread about my experience importing and mods I have planned.
> 
> *



Welcome to the world of VW! Wicked little car you bought, there seems to a be few new VW drivers these days. Check out eurodrivers.ca

----------


## mo_money2supe

Hunter Douglas Silhouette blinds. Just three windows costs us over $2,300!!  :Cry:  Adult life does suck sometimes... 



Also picked up one of these over the weekend (Lowes had a pretty good end-of-season sale on these):

----------


## Cos



----------


## flipstah

You are the death of me. 



 :Love:

----------


## JordanEG6

Got these recently. So nostalgic.

» Click image for larger version
Nike Air Griffey Max "Mariner Emerald" 

» Click image for larger version
Nike Trainer SC II "Bo Jackson Retro"

----------


## DJ Lazy



----------


## Vagabond142

» Click image for larger version

+

my first two of about 7 DC #1's I'm starting: BatGirl and Justice League International  :Big Grin:  I have Supergirl, Action Comics, Voodoo, and a few others to pick up over the coming weeks  :Big Grin:

----------


## asp integra

got this a few weeks back,

2004 .:R32, awd and 240 hp VR6, so much fun!

----------


## Danny Meehan

Very nice

Where from ? 




> _Originally posted by civicrider_ 
> **

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by asp integra_ 
> *got this a few weeks back,
> 
> 2004 .:R32, awd and 240 hp VR6, so much fun!
> 
> *



 :thumbs up:  Nice car man! 


Picked up a badgeless front grill for my MK6.

----------


## poison

2012 T.Rice Horsepower

----------


## DENZILDON

^Nice!!!!  :Love:

----------


## A3GTiVR6SC



----------


## TE4MFaint

> _Originally posted by poison_ 
> *2012 T.Rice Horsepower
> 
> *



effing LOVE lib-tech boards. great purchase my friend.

----------


## cosmok

> _Originally posted by A3GTiVR6SC_ 
> **



Where is this and how much for a run?

----------


## A3GTiVR6SC

Lightspeed Innovations in Red Deer.
From their website:



> Dynapack & Mustang Dyno Pricing Info
> 
> Dynapack:
> Baseline dyno on Dynapack 4WD (3 runs): $150, incl. setup. 2WD (3 runs): $120, incl. setup.
> Dyno time: ($60 2WD setup, $70 4WD)
> 4WD = $165/hr.
> 2WD = $120/hr.
> Tuning = add $80/hr.
> 
> ...



Plus another~ $100 for Pre-dyno inspection/Dyno setup, Knock sensor&WB setup.. etc

----------


## swak

Some parts for the R6

Graves - No Mount Fender Eliminator


Integrated Tail Light (Custom LED)


HotBodies Flush Mount Turns (le smoke)

----------


## sh0ko



----------


## ekguy

so stoked on this despite the few obvious flaws lol.

----------


## BlackRadon

^^^you bought that, really clean looking car. Welcome to the VW community.

----------


## JordanEG6

A new visor

» Click image for larger version

----------


## ekguy

> _Originally posted by BlackRadon_ 
> *^^^you bought that, really clean looking car. Welcome to the VW community.*



Thanks man. Im loving it. Interior is mint. Pretty quick with the chip and cam. Needs a bit of love

----------


## Maxt

Another piece of the puzzle.

----------


## Ruggzy_McTuggz

http://www.ashford.com/ashford/brows...goryId=cat5001

New Hamilton watch. Love it

----------


## flipstah

Another pair is coming in 6-8 weeks.  :Pimpin':

----------


## max_boost

:Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## jsn

Bought this for work  :Smilie:

----------


## Vagabond142

Decided to run down the paypal account today as the artist I was gonna commission for some work has decided to not pay attention to my multiple attempts to contact him. Ah well, $60 he isn't getting  :Big Grin: 

So, I went on a gaming purchase spree  :Pimpin':  

$30 (on sale on Steam this weekend, and maybe longer)



-Descent 1, 2, 3 and D3: Mercenaries expansion
-Freespace and expansion
-Freespace 2

All for $24 off of GOG.com. Gonna dust off the ol' Sidewinder ForceFeedback 2 and play some epic old school 6 degree shooters/sims  :Big Grin:

----------


## freshone

<a href=http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/3034/silz.jpg>

----------


## freshone

aw yea

----------


## chkolny541

^^ your going to be king of the grade 11's

----------


## Unknown303

> _Originally posted by chkolny541_ 
> *^^ your going to be king of the grade 11's*



 :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:

----------


## eblend

Bought a new car for my wife (well new for us). 2009 Pontiac Vibe AWD with only 27k KM on it, for $11,500. Still has factory warranty on it too, and never have to worry about a newer model looking cooler haha

» Click image for larger version

----------


## A790

> _Originally posted by chkolny541_ 
> *^^ your going to be king of the grade 11's*



 :Pooosie:

----------


## Toilet_D



----------


## gpomp



----------


## ekguy

gpomp...wow...isf is such a badass car. love the sound, look, power of that thing. 

Congrats on a super ballin purchase!!!!

 :Pooosie:   :Pooosie:  

my latest; since i spent so much god damned money getting my gti registered, insured, etc...and not to mention spending another 700$ on it this weekend...(oil change, new tires, alignment,etc...), is this:

Was going to buy 2 (one for me and one for whomever would come with me) but there weren't any seats left together and an extra show was added....fuck does dallas green ever sell out fast. Feel lucky to have even gotten one ticket.



and spent an obscene amount of money on beer tonight lol.

----------


## ekguy

oh and a couple movies that definitely show my somewhat nerdy side lol. I'm a hardcore starwars fan and couldn't resist buying the first one and the other well...i've watched it so many times and still not sick of it. Something about all the nintendo sounds and such haha.

----------


## adidas

Just got this a few hours ago. *AWWWWWWWW YEAAAAAA*

» Click image for larger version

----------


## G-ZUS

Finally got the car I've been looking for, for years now  :Big Grin:  (couple weeks ago) Not my first color choice, it wasn't any of the colors I wanted but with a car this rare and the deal I picked it up for, I'm not complaining!

This is a stock pic. Old lady driven  :Smilie:  (google pic)
1995 Mercedes-Benz E320 convertible

» Click image for larger version

----------


## beyond_ban

Some pro keds phantoms



Online shopping sucks when you have to wait for them to arrive ...

----------


## toyboy88

Sharp LC-70LE734U.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> _Originally posted by G-ZUS_ 
> *Finally got the car I've been looking for, for years now  (couple weeks ago) Not my first color choice, it wasn't any of the colors I wanted but with a car this rare and the deal I picked it up for, I'm not complaining!
> 
> This is a stock pic. Old lady driven  (google pic)
> 1995 Mercedes-Benz E320 convertible
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



so what are the plans for it, because there have got to be good ones to make that car look good lol no offence.

----------


## DJ Lazy

Does the girl come with it?

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by toyboy88_ 
> *
> 
> Sharp LC-70LE734U.*



Does the girl come with it?

----------


## skylinegtr20

Bought 4L of this.... 

ATE Super Blue Brake Fluid



To make these work...

JBT Big Brake Kits for my 94' Supra

Front: 6 pot/355mm 
Rear: 4 pot/335mm



Carbonetics Triple Plate Carbon Disc Clutch

----------


## Cos

Finally finished my garage. Now I need a heater.

----------


## G-ZUS

> _Originally posted by 03ozwhip_ 
> * 
> 
> so what are the plans for it, because there have got to be good ones to make that car look good lol no offence.*



none taken  :Smilie:  To each their own No major plans yet. Rims, tint and maybe a drop. We'll see about a color change in the future..

----------


## almerick

Picked it up for $250 @ Mission. Love that store!

----------


## 03ozwhip

> _Originally posted by G-ZUS_ 
> * 
> 
> none taken  To each their own No major plans yet. Rims, tint and maybe a drop. We'll see about a color change in the future..*



honestly id probably leave it at that too, im sure jus those small things would make the car look killer. 

is it going to be a daily or a summer car? why have you wanted this car in particular for so long?

----------


## bigbadboss101

No pictures but I got a set of Nokian Hakkapelita R for SUV (2011 X3).

----------


## Dumbass17

BOOM
upgraded to a better board
6'3  :Pooosie:

----------


## 4doorj

Busted my ankle so I needed a new high top for basketball.
Love them so far! Sooo much lighter then my 2010 hyperdunks.

2011 volt hyperdunk

----------


## LongCity

Thought about picking those up but already had the all black pair when they came out. Amazing for ball! Lots of people hated the 2010s but I like them just as much. 2011s are only an ounce lighter. I'm not at a high enough playing level to feel the weight difference fatiguing me.

----------


## Ekliptix

For the Z06:

MGW Short shift kit and Race Knob.
 
  

Halltech Superbee CAI with behive (the shroud), and Jim Hall Tune, 33+whp on the way:

----------


## hurrdurr

I fucked my ankle up the other day too playing ball, Looking for some good high tops, are the Lebron 8's good for balling?

Looking for something similar with hypefuse so it's light but with good ankle support

----------


## DGill

Transformers 3 on blu ray  :Clap:

----------


## JordanEG6

> _Originally posted by hurrdurr_ 
> *I fucked my ankle up the other day too playing ball, Looking for some good high tops, are the Lebron 8's good for balling?
> 
> Looking for something similar with hypefuse so it's light but with good ankle support*



The 8 V2's are good for balling, haven't tried the 1st Gen 8s or the PS (which have Hyperfuse), I'd wait for the Lebron 9 though. 

The upper on the 9 will be woven mesh on the ankle and wings with Flywire midfoot support and Hyperfuse toe-tox and instep. 

Midsole is 180 visible air with forfoot Zoom and carbon shank, which is common nowadays. Outsole is interesting, no herringbone but the crash pad, flexgrooves and outrigger would give good traction support and stability.

The 9 is more Guard/Shlasher player friendly and might be lighter than the 8s.

----------


## JudasJimmy

> _Originally posted by Ekliptix_ 
> *For the Z06:
> 
> MGW Short shift kit and Race Knob.
> *



Over 30hp with just an intake? I wouldn't have believed you if you told me that. Damn... very nice.

----------


## Ekliptix

> _Originally posted by JudasJimmy_ 
> * 
> Over 30hp with just an intake? I wouldn't have believed you if you told me that. Damn... very nice.*



The intake is worth about +15whp alone. The tune adds ~20whp, adjusting AF and adding timing.

----------


## flipstah

I WANT MY DEGREE!

----------


## FraserB

> _Originally posted by DGill_ 
> *Transformers 3 on blu ray *



This, plus Season 3 of Boston Legal.

Congrats Flipstah, got a job lined up?

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by FraserB_ 
> * 
> 
> This, plus Season 3 of Boston Legal.
> 
> Congrats Flipstah, got a job lined up?*



Not yet; still looking for O&G finance jobs. As long as you keep looking, something will bite.  :Wink:

----------


## ekguy

winter mode accomplished. Tires fill out the fenders much better. Also got convinced to go a different direction by urban x. GTI will have a crazy stance this spring!!!

Also got a fresh oil change with full synthetic. Car is much smoother now. Oil was black and cooked...

Winter mode:

----------


## ekguy

And congrats flipstah. Must be a great feeling for ya to be done.

 :Smilie:   :thumbs up:

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by ekguy_ 
> *And congrats flipstah. Must be a great feeling for ya to be done.
> 
>  *



Sure is! But I'll feel 10x better when I have a stable career.  :thumbs up:  

The job hunt continues!

----------


## LongCity

> _Originally posted by JordanEG6_ 
> * 
> 
> The 8 V2's are good for balling, haven't tried the 1st Gen 8s or the PS (which have Hyperfuse), I'd wait for the Lebron 9 though. 
> 
> The upper on the 9 will be woven mesh on the ankle and wings with Flywire midfoot support and Hyperfuse toe-tox and instep. 
> 
> Midsole is 180 visible air with forfoot Zoom and carbon shank, which is common nowadays. Outsole is interesting, no herringbone but the crash pad, flexgrooves and outrigger would give good traction support and stability.
> 
> The 9 is more Guard/Shlasher player friendly and might be lighter than the 8s.*



I feel the 8s (V1/V2) are better for bigger/heavier guys. It just doesn't have the range of motion and flexibility of a more minimal shoe for the small dudes. Also, not much difference between the V1 and V2, really. Also, the PS have more toe volume so if you like the snug feel of the V1/V2, you might not like the 8 PS. 

Just get Hyperdunks. Probably the safest bet for all positions unless you're set on a low top then just get Kobes.

----------


## hurrdurr

I'm a bigger guy so I'm liking what you're saying about the Lebron 8s - Thanks guys!

----------


## DUBBED

Just ordered one of these! Hopefully the weather holds so I don't have to wait until July to use it!!

----------


## JordanEG6

At home sick, but this'll keep me busy for awhile. 
» Click image for larger version 

And life insurance. But that's boring stuff haha.

----------


## swak

> _Originally posted by DUBBED_ 
> *Just ordered one of these! Hopefully the weather holds so I don't have to wait until July to use it!!
> 
> *



Good call on the Colnago dude! You'll love it. Super stiff frame. What components are on it?

----------


## DUBBED

> _Originally posted by swak_ 
> * 
> 
> Good call on the Colnago dude! You'll love it. Super stiff frame. What components are on it?*




Shimano 105, I'm ultra excited about it, rode one of the higher end models at the dealer and was completely blown away. Plan on using this for my first couple years of triathlons until I deserve a full TT bike.

----------


## swak

> _Originally posted by DUBBED_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> Shimano 105, I'm ultra excited about it, rode one of the higher end models at the dealer and was completely blown away. Plan on using this for my first couple years of triathlons until I deserve a full TT bike.*



Sick. Yeah dude, for the price and for that quality, on 105 you can't go wrong. I race competitively, and still ride 105. Its light, cheap, and rad.

In the future, where you'll want to put the money is in your wheels  :Drool:  Some sexy wheelsets are out there now for 2012!!

----------


## adam c

Not in this color though, first ever brand new vehicle

----------


## K3RMiTdot

^^^ congrats!! the new car smell is fucking awesome! ahahha

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

Pre-ordered Forza 4 and a new set of Line Sir Francis Bacons, Marker Dukes, and some Rossignol boots.

----------


## ryuen

New running shoes: Adidas Adizero Ace 3  :Big Grin:

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by ryuen_ 
> *New running shoes: Adidas Adizero Ace 3 
> 
> *



Sick shoes! Where did you get 'em?

As for moi,

----------


## ryuen

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *
> 
> Sick shoes! Where did you get 'em?
> 
> As for moi,
> 
> *



runningwarehouse.com - Beware UPS brokerage fees though! Only came out to $13 for me, but still, it cuts into the savings... 

baller fountain pen btw.

----------


## Palmiros

Blackberry 9900, just a joy to use.  :Smilie:

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Hennesy Explorer A-Sym Ultralight

Also ordered a couple of Grand Trunk Ultralights, on backorder from Amazon though.

----------


## swak

New Mouse.

» Click image for larger version

----------


## dj_rice

Bought from Home Depot. Comes with 2 Lithium Ion batterys. 

$72 Can't go wrong.

» Click image for larger version

----------


## ZorroAMG

iPhone 4S 64gb black

----------


## Eleanor

> _Originally posted by swak_ 
> *New Mouse.*



 Did you get the 2012 edition? I'm looking at upgrading from my DeathAdder, how do you like it?

----------


## swak

> _Originally posted by Eleanor_ 
> * Did you get the 2012 edition? I'm looking at upgrading from my DeathAdder, how do you like it?*



I honestly dont know the difference between the 2011 and 2012, but it has all the exact same features as the one on razer's webpage. So im gonna assume i have the 2012.

Loving the mouse though. Had a Logitech MX performance before it, and it seems far superior thus far to it.
Would highly recommend.  :thumbs up:

----------


## schurchill39



----------


## flipstah

A 'fair trade' wool jacket (AKA Hipster jacket). 

Way warmer than my Lululemon.  :thumbs up: 

That and it has moose on it. What's awesomer than that, really.

----------


## 4doorj

For my lil guy
Jordan retro 5 black

----------


## Civic_Drift

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *
> 
> A 'fair trade' wool jacket (AKA Hipster jacket). 
> 
> Way warmer than my Lululemon. 
> 
> That and it has moose on it. What's awesomer than that, really.*



That's a sweet-looking jacket, where did you buy it and how much?

----------


## diamondedge

Lovin' it so far!

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Civic_Drift_ 
> * 
> That's a sweet-looking jacket, where did you buy it and how much?*



Bought it at Kingsland Farmer's Market for $120+GST.  :Smilie:

----------


## Palmiros

ASUS G53, loving it!

----------


## D'z Nutz

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *What's awesomer than that, really.*



Wolf moon > meese

http://www.grantedclothing.com/news/...f-sweater2.jpg
http://www.grantedclothing.com/news/...lf-sweater.jpg

----------


## me_dennis

> _Originally posted by Vagabond142_ 
> *It's not a MAJOR HUGE MEGA OMG OMG purchase... but I bought frames over the weekend (finally!) and started using archive spray on all my con commissions XD The top right one was professionally framed in 2007 (because that was my first con and that was my first time meeting both the artists in the flesh, deserved to be framed professionally). All the other frames were bought this weekend and all framing is by me o_O
> 
> And yes, my ceiling is a weird shape, the heating duct that feeds the upstairs furnace vents goes through my room XD
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



Looks like you bought some art from Marcus To.

He's my best friend haha where did you meet him at?

----------


## Vagabond142

> _Originally posted by me_dennis_ 
> * 
> 
> Looks like you bought some art from Marcus To.
> 
> He's my best friend haha where did you meet him at?*



Calgary Comic Con 2007, after hearing about him through reading Fathom and watching Michaal Turner's stuff. Meet him in 2007, commished him in 2010, and then mega-commished this year  :Big Grin: 

Marcus is honestly one of my favorite, if not the top favorite, "North American style" artists. I have 3 works by him, one of those in conjunction with Francis Manapul  :Big Grin: 

The pieces I got from Marcus this year (At CCEE2011) are:

» Click image for larger version

and 

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Vagabond142

And as that last post of mine was about a convention, what a convenient segue into today's Red & White Club Comic & Toy Expo at McMahon stadium. I made out like a fucking BOSS on the deals today, scored some MAJOR issues to add to my collectors/rares box for stupidly low prices. Keep in mind, for any price sticker you see on the sleeves, I paid at most 50% of the value shown, and for some, I paid only ~10% of displayed value.




So, what I picked up today:

The final MBS statue to finish my Marvel shelves in my display case, Black Cat (no longer produced, so the statues are becoming rare to find):

» Click image for larger version



X-Men haul part 1:

Top Row: X-Men Phoenix: From the Books of the Askani 1-3 complete; House of M 1-8 complete (Astonishing X-Men and New Avengers); X-Men Unlimited Survival 1-3 complete; X-23 #1 Variant Cover.

Bottom Row: Uncanny X-Men: Sisterhood trade (mint); Uncanny X-Men: Rise and Fall of the Shiar Empire hardcover trade (mint, original shrink wrap); X-Men #1 (new series, 2010) convention sketch cover variant, blank; X-23 #1 regular cover

» Click image for larger version


X-Men Haul part 2:

Top Row: Uncanny X-Men: Inferno 1-4 (issues 240-243) complete, individual editions, all 4;

Bottom Row: Uncanny X-Men #244, introduction of Jubilee, near-mint grade (for comic fans, easily a 9.0+); Uncanny X-Men #281, "A New Team Is Born!" issue for the "modern" team. Sentimental value, as this was the very first issue of X-Men I ever read  :Big Grin: ; Uncanny X-Men issue #290.... I like Whilce art, and he did the cover, so hey, why not?; The X-Men Annual for 1992, because it was 25 cents  :Big Grin: 

» Click image for larger version


X-Men Haul part 3:

Top Row: Uncanny X-men annual 1983; Uncanny X-men annual 1994; Uncanny X-men annual 1987; Uncanny X-men annual 1985; Uncanny X-men annual 1988

» Click image for larger version


I met a vendor there from Edmonton that I got into a good discussion with about favorite artists.... I happened to mention J. Scott Campbell, and he smiled reached under his table, and brought out the four books below... we entered some fierce negotiation, haggling over each issue, but it came down to the fact that I went $10 over where I wanted to be, but the value is in that both SpiderMan's are also signed by J. Michael Straczynski, and SpiderMan #34 is also signed by Romita Jr. I think I came out ahead on this deal, all four are in STELLAR condition (easily 9.0+)

» Click image for larger version



And now to my biggest scores of the expo... these are the ones that I actually broke my budget by a few tens of dollars to get, but I got a great deal and a SUPERB haggle on the Dark Phoenix issue... we literally went back and forth for 5 minutes on that one issue alone...

Top Left: Uncanny X-Men #135... dead smack in the middle of the Dark Phoenix Saga. Issue would probably be 9.4-9.6 in appraisal (colors are strong, back cover is pure white, no smudges at all. Pages are aged extremely well, all inks inside are still very crisp and haven't faded at all). Stickered at $75, paid *$25*. Significance: A near mint condition Dark Phoenix saga issue. Also the cover is well known as one of the best of the series, and is a coveted edition.

Top Right: Avengers Annual 1981. Probably 9.3 grade (pages are crisp, whites on the back cover are clear and no ink smudges). Stickered $75, paid *$20*. Significance: The very first _ever_ appearance of my all time favorite X-Man... Rogue  :Big Grin:  On top of that, the cover is a "clipped cover," as you can see the ! in "King-Size Annual!" is clipped at the printers. Excellent score.

Bottom: Uncanny X-Men #158. 9.0+ grade (back cover whites are bright, some smudging near the top right. Pages are still crisp, very minor fade on the last two pages). Stickered $26, paid *$20*. Significance: The first appearance of Rogue in the mainstream X-Men universe in any capacity. Also, one of the few issues with her with short hair before the redesign to long curly hair. A nice find, didn't haggle as hard on this one as the other two.

» Click image for larger version

----------


## schocker

batmannnn

----------


## Shlade

you really are a geek vega..

Haha whatever makes ya happy I suppose...

I gotta pick up my slack and start collecting more model cars!

----------


## ZorroAMG

> _Originally posted by Shlade_ 
> *you really are a geek vega..
> 
> Haha whatever makes ya happy I suppose...
> 
> I gotta pick up my slack and start collecting more model cars!*

----------


## Vagabond142

> _Originally posted by Shlade_ 
> *you really are a geek vega..
> 
> Haha whatever makes ya happy I suppose...
> *



 :thumbs up:   :thumbs up:

----------


## nguyen

> _Originally posted by Eleanor_ 
> * Did you get the 2012 edition? I'm looking at upgrading from my DeathAdder, how do you like it?*



I have a pretty much brand new mouse if you wanna pick it up. it's the razr orochi. i bought it to play starcraft but i ended up not having as much time to play as i did before. probably used for a couple days (if even that) and then threw it in the corner. Great mouse, just don't have use for it anymore as i'm always on the go and my laptop touchpad is sufficient.

----------


## me_dennis

wow

it's crazy that marcus went from drawing in people's yearbooks in gr 12, to having fans and making money off of it. 

you should've seen his notes from physics class.. some of his best doodles hahahaha i think he did a transforming hulk sketch one day. needless to say, he did not do too well in physics 





> _Originally posted by Vagabond142_ 
> * 
> 
> Calgary Comic Con 2007, after hearing about him through reading Fathom and watching Michaal Turner's stuff. Meet him in 2007, commished him in 2010, and then mega-commished this year 
> 
> Marcus is honestly one of my favorite, if not the top favorite, &quot;North American style&quot; artists. I have 3 works by him, one of those in conjunction with Francis Manapul 
> 
> The pieces I got from Marcus this year (At CCEE2011) are:
> 
> ...



 :facepalm:   :facepalm:   :facepalm:   :facepalm:   :facepalm:   :facepalm:

----------


## Vagabond142

> _Originally posted by me_dennis_ 
> *wow
> 
> it's crazy that marcus went from drawing in people's yearbooks in gr 12, to having fans and making money off of it. 
> 
> you should've seen his notes from physics class.. some of his best doodles hahahaha i think he did a transforming hulk sketch one day. needless to say, he did not do too well in physics 
> 
> 
>      *



Why the facepalms? :P He does good art  :Big Grin:

----------


## codetrap

> _Originally posted by Vagabond142_ 
> * 
> 
> Why the facepalms? :P He does good art *



I think the facepalm is directed internally..  :Wink:

----------


## hurrdurr

For my Son



For me



» Click image for larger version

----------


## sh0ko

http://www.paulsmith.co.uk/shop/paul...b/product.html

» Click image for larger version

love these J.L Gloves


anyone know where i can order colehaan stuff in?

trying to get this

----------


## Vagabond142

I forgot, I also preordered the digital deluxe edition of:

» Click image for larger version

----------


## alpha_gangsta



----------


## unkicrackie99

Ordered these breast cancer limited edition RA mud flaps:

----------


## Palmiros

Blizzak WS70

----------


## JordanEG6

» Click image for larger version 

2nd pair of these. Too good of a price to pass up.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Unknown303



----------


## Cos

^^ ughh that cooler is sick

----------


## Cos

» Click image for larger version

» Click image for larger version

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

Skullcandy Icon 2 headphones to replace my original Icons after 2 years of use.

----------


## sr20s14zenki

replaced my Atom based platforms with the wd tv live, man, what an awesome setup now. Plays literally anything. No more waiting on windows bullshit

The transformer is pretty awesome too, apple can suck it in this case.

----------


## jsn

^^Did you get the transformer from memex when they had the sale? I tried to get one but it sold out way too fast. 




> _Originally posted by sh0ko_ 
> *http://www.paulsmith.co.uk/shop/paul...b/product.html
> 
> *



Shoko, that's a nice pea coat. I'd like to pick up a decent one in the near future. 

Not my pictures...




Always wanted to watch sopranos but never got around to it.

----------


## AE92_TreunoSC

S14 where did you pick up the Transformer from? lowest price I've seen is 420$ for the 16gb, ever since that blasted memex sale grrr.

----------


## unkicrackie99

Compustar PRO RF-P2W901-SS + FT6000AS-CONT

----------


## A790

+ $5 sharepoint app = Best $205 I've ever spent.

I can remote into my home PC from anywhere with a net connection and stream audio/video in surprisingly good quality. 

Awesome  :Big Grin:

----------


## A790

+ $5 sharepoint app = Best $205 I've ever spent.

I can remote into my home PC from anywhere with a net connection and stream audio/video in surprisingly good quality. 

Awesome  :Big Grin:

----------


## hurrdurr

what else can you do when you login remotely?

----------


## sr20s14zenki

> _Originally posted by AE92_TreunoSC_ 
> *S14 where did you pick up the Transformer from? lowest price I've seen is 420$ for the 16gb, ever since that blasted memex sale grrr.*



Futureshop. 399 for 16 gig. Got a 16 gig mini sd for 38$ and now it's a 32 gig  :Wink:

----------


## KLCC

Phase 3

----------


## A790

> _Originally posted by hurrdurr_ 
> *what else can you do when you login remotely?*



Everything.

Seriously.

It just streams what would normally be displayed on my PC to the touchpad.

I was playing Eve online with it a few days ago  :Wink:

----------


## LongCity

> _Originally posted by JordanEG6_ 
> *» Click image for larger version 
> 
> 2nd pair of these. Too good of a price to pass up. 
> *



Holy crap! That's clear and white as fuck for a 10 year old shoe!

----------


## poison

Union Force Bindings- Hazard Orange

----------


## poison



----------


## Vagabond142

» Click image for larger version

Working through the campaign before jumping into MP.

----------


## picmerollin

poison - I have those bindings and goggles, diff colors but same models. Both have served me very well and will continue to do so this season. 

fine taste old chap  :Pimpin':

----------


## Unknown303

> _Originally posted by Vagabond142_ 
> *Working through the campaign before jumping into MP.*



You are stronger than I am. I caved and starting into the MP, now I can't go back..

----------


## Vagabond142

> _Originally posted by Unknown303_ 
> * 
> 
> You are stronger than I am. I caved and starting into the MP, now I can't go back..*



Some of the scenery in the campaign is stellar with everything High (textures on Ultra). The tank charge across the desert was one of the best looking parts of a game, ever, to me. So goddamned beautiful  :Big Grin:

----------


## dj_rice

Only reason I bought these is because I was rear-ended and insurance was paying to replace my OE tails but these were same price so why not  :Smilie:   :thumbs up:

----------


## ekguy

> _Originally posted by Vagabond142_ 
> * 
> 
> Some of the scenery in the campaign is stellar with everything High (textures on Ultra). The tank charge across the desert was one of the best looking parts of a game, ever, to me. So goddamned beautiful *



I don't know you...but after all your posts about gaming i am holding you personally responsible if i end up with a gaming rig haha.

----------


## A790

> _Originally posted by ekguy_ 
> * 
> 
> I don't know you...but after all your posts about gaming i am holding you personally responsible if i end up with a gaming rig haha.*



When he's home he spends about 90% of his time in his room. I live my gaming life vicariously through him since I don't seem to get much gaming in anymore  :Frown:

----------


## ekguy

lol. I do but on my ps3. Well not that much. Maybe 3 or 4 hours a week. Spend more time on my bike in one day than i do gaming in a whole week usually.

Actually looks like a perfect day to ride, no more internet for now lol.

Wish i had a pic of my latest purchase....but it's in my tummy now. lol.

Ringmaster whopper with a bacon poutine!!! BK kicks ass.

----------


## Scat E46



----------


## ekguy

Nice. Actual pic??

----------


## Rat Fink

.

----------


## Vagabond142

> _Originally posted by ekguy_ 
> * 
> 
> I don't know you...but after all your posts about gaming i am holding you personally responsible if i end up with a gaming rig haha.*



 :Devil: 

I've advised more than a few beyonders on gaming rig specs and finding the right combinations of price to performance. If you're looking to build, I'd be more than happy to go over specs and such with you  :Big Grin: 

(Oh, and those advised include A790  :Wink:  I even helped him build the damned thing :P )

Being honest though... of the time I spend in my room, I usually have some metal blasting and my fingers writing. I want to push hard to agents/publishers next year, as well as build my own website and release some serial works on that to garner interest. Gonna work on "Building the brand."

----------


## jsn

> _Originally posted by Unknown303_ 
> * 
> 
> You are stronger than I am. I caved and starting into the MP, now I can't go back..*



same here. Don't want to fall behind with the leveling  :Smilie: . I'll save the singleplayer for when I'm out in the field with no internet

----------


## 962 kid



----------


## AE92_TreunoSC

Hankook ipike's for my car and a 1090t to overclock the shit out of, canceled my FX8150 lol

----------


## ekguy

> _Originally posted by Vagabond142_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> 
> I've advised more than a few beyonders on gaming rig specs and finding the right combinations of price to performance. If you're looking to build, I'd be more than happy to go over specs and such with you 
> 
> (Oh, and those advised include A790  I even helped him build the damned thing :P )
> 
> Being honest though... of the time I spend in my room, I usually have some metal blasting and my fingers writing. I want to push hard to agents/publishers next year, as well as build my own website and release some serial works on that to garner interest. Gonna work on &quot;Building the brand.&quot;*



if i can stop spending money on my devinci and my gti i will defs give it some thought lol. Unfortunately I like both of my wheeled bitches too much to spend money on anything else.

----------


## Shlade

06 CBR with 4500 freaking KMS! So happy about the purchase!

----------


## Vagabond142

> _Originally posted by ekguy_ 
> * 
> 
> if i can stop spending money on my devinci and my gti i will defs give it some thought lol. Unfortunately I like both of my wheeled bitches too much to spend money on anything else.*



Well, this IS, technically, a car forum, so that's understandable  :thumbs up:   :thumbs up:

----------


## riced

> _Originally posted by AE92_TreunoSC_ 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hankook ipike's for my car and a 1090t to overclock the shit out of, canceled my FX8150 lol [/B]



Sweet! I was debating whether I should have gone AMD or Intel as well. Ended up with Intel.

Intel i7 2600K 3.4GHz 8mb cache
8GB DDR3 of ram - may upgrade to 16gb down the road
1TB WD HD 
Corsair Case
ASUS 23.6" LED HD Monitor
Logitech keyboard/mouse
And the usual DVD-RW drive, power supply, etc. 

I haven't picked out a video card yet... but will probably get one down the road for when I start more video editing.

And all for a total of $1330! A nice change from my aging macbook.

----------


## lasimmon

New kite and bar for the winter and next spring/summer!!

----------


## Vagabond142

> _Originally posted by riced_ 
> * 
> 
> Sweet! I was debating whether I should have gone AMD or Intel as well. Ended up with Intel.
> 
> Intel i7 2600K 3.4GHz 8mb cache
> 8GB DDR3 of ram - may upgrade to 16gb down the road
> 1TB WD HD 
> Corsair Case
> ...



You'll probably want to look in the middle-upper enthusiast range of cards with that setup, so $400-$600. I would recommend the HD69xx series or the GTX570 or 580, depending on your price points. For a 24 inch monitor (I'm assumin 1920x1080), any of those cards will murder most games coming out for the foreseeable future. Also, both cards will integrate with most video editing software. I know that I use my 2xHD6850's with FRAPS and Adobe Premiere and it just gobbles it up  :Big Grin: 

If you do go AMD, I would recommend HIS IceQ series cards... call it a little bit of brand loyalty, but the IceQ series runs a little cooler than most other cards and has a little more grunt with their bios settings, so it's a nice package overall.

If you go nVidia, I would recommend the ASUS DirectCUII series... very nice cooling, and quiet as a mofo.


Also, good choice on Intel if you're planning on rendering anything... Intel has more low level grunt and, with the i7 you bought, 8 logical cores (4 physical, hyperthreaded). Most rendering programs can use multithreaded processors.

----------


## max_boost

I am ready. Fucking bring it!!!

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Maxt

Previously enjoyed , but new to me.

----------


## Jlude

> _Originally posted by max_boost_ 
> *I am ready. Fucking bring it!!!
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



Have you ever boarded before? I haven't, but wanna try it.

----------


## max_boost

I'm gonna learn. Since I'm crazy I'll be going until I get good at it.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Zewind

> _Originally posted by max_boost_ 
> *I'm gonna learn. Since I'm crazy I'll be going until I get good at it. *



Good luck, I plan to start next year  :thumbs up:

----------


## speedog

At the Alberta Children's Hospital Friday night/wee hours of Saturday morning and again last night for the second and hopefully final visit until the 3:30AM this AM - wife and one kids still there.

Yeah, it's not very material , but still a latest purchase.

----------


## Canmorite

Just went through a small surgery, bought this at Holts as something to look forward to  :Big Grin:

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by Maxt_ 
> *
> 
> Previously enjoyed , but new to me.*



Sweet. The SRT8s sound glorious.

----------


## mugensix

Winter tires/steelies.. Painted ricer Champion white.

----------


## Chester

> _Originally posted by max_boost_ 
> *I'm gonna learn. Since I'm crazy I'll be going until I get good at it. *



You'll have a blast. Frustrating at first, but stick with it!

----------


## ekguy

My latest purchase will be tonight at midnight.

 :thumbs up:

----------


## K3RMiTdot

> _Originally posted by Canmorite_ 
> *Just went through a small surgery, bought this at Holts as something to look forward to  
> 
> *



how much was that?

----------


## jampack

> _Originally posted by max_boost_ 
> *I'm gonna learn. Since I'm crazy I'll be going until I get good at it. *



I did that too! I bought all snowboarding gears because I wanted to learn so bad! Can't do it this year though because of my upcoming LONG vacation and wedding but will for sure learn it and be good at it after that! I should say, WE will be good at it!  :thumbs up:

----------


## Kobe

My two new hats! Haha I took a nasty downswing like a month ago, so I decided to buy them.

Only people that play poker are probably going to understand the full meanings behind the hats.

Got them on Ebay, if anyone wants custom hats!

----------


## ekguy

wonder how many people bought MW3 last night.

 :Big Grin:   :Wink:

----------


## K3RMiTdot

^^^ i got mine today after i got off work booya!

----------


## l/l/rX

And they say you don't spend any money when out in the field...FML, it's only been 5 days out here so far, although I'm pretty stoked about them. These item's should be waiting for me when I get back home in a couple weeks. 

http://www.indochino.com/product/Bla...he-Office-Suit

http://www.indochino.com/product/The...-Checked-Shirt

http://www.louisvuitton.com/front/#/...IC-LINE-M72975

http://ca.burberry.com/store/menswea...ilk-check-tie/

http://www.superdry.com/mens/jackets...ar-windcheater

----------


## nguyen

> _Originally posted by l/l/rX_ 
> *And they say you don't spend any money when out in the field...FML, it's only been 5 days out here so far, although I'm pretty stoked about them. These item's should be waiting for me when I get back home in a couple weeks. 
> 
> http://www.indochino.com/product/Bla...he-Office-Suit
> 
> http://www.indochino.com/product/The...-Checked-Shirt
> 
> http://www.louisvuitton.com/front/#/...IC-LINE-M72975
> 
> ...




that black day office suit is so sharp

----------


## charlie2

Winter Beater....98 Subaru Legacy.

----------


## XylathaneGTR

Just picked up a pair of Radiohead tickets for March 11th in Kansas City.

Has anyone ever been there and able to recommend a good place to eat or some things to check out?

----------


## flipstah

:Pimpin':

----------


## Boat

> _Originally posted by max_boost_ 
> *I am ready. Fucking bring it!!!
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



Nice!! You got the impact shorts!! You won't regret it! Snowboard lock?

----------


## drtoohotty1

Just picked up one of these from memory express for 50% off

----------


## Dumbass17

BOOM!
Nixon - The Banks watch

loving it so far

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## Unknown303

> _Originally posted by Sugarphreak_ 
> **



 :Drool:   :Drool:   :Drool:  I want that so bad.......

----------


## DJ Lazy

I took a look at my CPU today and was amazed to see that my CPU fan was at a dead stop.  :Shock:  I had been having slow performance in gaming this week, and figured that the fan had died. 

So I ran into Memex about an hour before they closed and pick up this beast. 

CoolerMaster V8 CPU Cooler to replace the stock one. 



Barely fits in the case, maybe 5mm clearance. Did a quick video recording test with F1 2011, and was able to record at 55-60fps without any struggle... Before the upgrade my whole system was struggling to even play the game let alone try and record. 

Very impressed with the purchase. Although I'm sure my CPU has lost a bit of life due to however long its been running without the old fan going.  :Frown:  Good excuse for an upgrade.  :Big Grin:

----------


## 95teetee

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *
> 
> *



 nice :thumbs up:  

is your last name really twice as long as the word 'university'?

----------


## jwslam

Lol flipstah has 2 middle names.

I bought lulu kung fu pants.
Can't wait til they're done being hemmed!

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Shlade

> _Originally posted by Unknown303_ 
> * 
> 
>    I want that so bad.......*



For your wife to use.. Right?

----------


## 4DoorGTZ

4Tb external hard drive for less then stores are charging for a 3tb internal drive.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/produc...Flex_Desk.html

Opened up and tested: http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1650954

----------


## Unknown303

> _Originally posted by Shlade_ 
> * 
> 
> For your wife to use.. Right?*



Real men know how to cook good food.

----------


## Shlade

> _Originally posted by Unknown303_ 
> * 
> 
> Real men know how to cook good food.*



real men BBQ.

Queero alert going off....  :Big Grin:  hehe I kid I kid

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by 95teetee_ 
> * nice 
> 
> is your last name really twice as long as the word 'university'?*







> _Originally posted by jwslam_ 
> *Lol flipstah has 2 middle names.
> 
> I bought lulu kung fu pants.
> Can't wait til they're done being hemmed!
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



Correctomundo haha! Dunno why I even blurred it; try hard and you can complete my name. 

Lulu pants are sooo comfy! I bought the dress pants version and it's great for golf! VENTS!  :thumbs up:  

Can I put a future purchase or is it taboo?



Samick Sage

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## Adrenaline101

And a 2.5" levelling kit for it.

I need a 2" block under the gas pedal to avoid frequent flyer miles at the gas station.

----------


## spiceboy

4 doors + 4 seats = Great family car  :thumbs up:  
Now crossing my fingers that the new winter tires will do a good job despite RWD.

----------


## Accord_tunerx

^ thats sexy!

----------


## codetrap

55-in. Cinema 3D* 1080p LED LCD HDTV**
with Blu-ray Disc Player
 
Sony 770 Watts 7.1-Channel 3D-Ready AV Receiver 
 
Hemnes TV Stands etc..
 
Bridging Shelf..
 
2 of These. one on either side..


Set it up like this.. with the blue walls, looks great.. (this is not my house.. don't have a good photo yet.

----------


## Rat Fink

.

----------


## rob the knob

nice car + nice parking job!




> _Originally posted by spiceboy_ 
> *
> 4 doors + 4 seats = Great family car  
> Now crossing my fingers that the new winter tires will do a good job despite RWD.*



 :thumbs up:

----------


## spiceboy

> _Originally posted by rob the knob_ 
> *nice car + nice parking job!
> 
> *



Just got this baby, don't want to get keyed yet.  :Cry:

----------


## Canadian Si



----------


## swak

> _Originally posted by rob the knob_ 
> *nice car + nice parking job!
> 
> *



... + nice parking spot  :thumbs up:  

baller MRU lot

----------


## lasimmon

@Codetrap: Nice TV! I believe I have the same one depending on model number. Very impressed with mine so far!

----------


## CD007

this

----------


## ryuen

Can't wait to break these in!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Wakalimasu

Going HID as soon as the weather warms up

----------


## Kardon

Just picked up a new (used) car!!! this will be the second Aristo I've owned. My first car was an aristo (nicer than this one), I missed it ever since I got rid of it, now I'm gonna try and sort out this cars issues over the winter and get it ready for next summer  :Big Grin:

----------


## ekguy

Very nice kardon. Any engine mods? Numbers expected?

----------


## taemo

Canon 135 f/2 L


cant wait for next week

----------


## Kardon

> _Originally posted by ekguy_ 
> *Very nice kardon. Any engine mods? Numbers expected?*



From what I can tell only mods are a shitty little intake and the exhaust. It needs some interior work, its missing most of its center console. I'm going to try to just get it all running well then maybe down the road look into increasing the power, so for now numbers expected should be around 300.

----------


## ekguy

Thats not too bad. Wish my VW had maybe even half that haha. Good luck getting her back together.

 :thumbs up:

----------


## jutes

I'm an Easton whore.

----------


## swak

Getting stoked on the new season...

Got a smokin' deal on a pair of Vittoria CS Tubulars

» Click image for larger version

----------


## flipstah

MemX price matching rules!



Also, that stock picture is very deceiving. That white "glare" isn't actually glare as it doesn't have glass (besides the lens).

----------


## Dave P

Set of Michelin Starcross M12's

----------


## jwslam

» Click image for larger version

Got the 24-7. I'm a little un-impressed.

----------


## finboy

from here...

http://www.bernardcallebaut.com/users/folder.asp

 :Clap:

----------


## 95EagleAWD

SO HAPPY RIGHT NOW.

----------


## toyboy88

» Click image for larger version

And

» Click image for larger version

 :Big Grin:

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Obermeyer Radial waterproof shell



I really need to stay off of Steep and Cheap.  :crazy nut:

----------


## C_Dave45

Just bought one of these for a gift. Gonna go right back and get one for myself:

----------


## Cos

» Click image for larger version 

» Click image for larger version 

» Click image for larger version 

Just booked Christmas vacation!

----------


## topsecret

new Lube-X @ creekside in the NW!

----------


## 403Gemini

> _Originally posted by jwslam_ 
> *» Click image for larger version
> 
> Got the 24-7. I'm a little un-impressed.*



These are great to wear for working out / in a suit or something where you wanna keep your junk in place, but I do NOT recommend trying to sleep in these, fucking uncomfortable once you lie down.

----------


## unkicrackie99

> _Originally posted by 95EagleAWD_ 
> *SO HAPPY RIGHT NOW.*



Wicked, those are quite the parts. Funny how an assignment I did recently on building "the perfect PC" consisted most of these parts.

----------


## codetrap

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Ekliptix

Goodbye quite car  :Smilie: 

Sound clip (idle and reving): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ar6zbQdXPs8
Sound clip (on the dyno): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=chhO1sJJC4c 

NEW Billy Boat Performance Exhaust PRT system for the Z06/ZR1 utilizes the latest in resonance control technology from B&B. We completely redesigned and re-engineered the PRT for the C6 and are using the same technology in this system. This simple in design, yet complex in theory, uses a straight through design muffler for a deep aggressive exhaust note when tearing up the streets while the unique purge chamber allows for a mild note at cruising speeds with no interior resonance. Increases of 15hp and 14 ft.lbs over stock.

----------


## GOnSHO

> _Originally posted by Ekliptix_ 
> *Goodbye quite car 
> 
> Sound clip (idle and reving): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ar6zbQdXPs8
> Sound clip (on the dyno): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=chhO1sJJC4c 
> 
> NEW Billy Boat Performance Exhaust PRT system for the Z06/ZR1 utilizes the latest in resonance control technology from B&amp;B. We completely redesigned and re-engineered the PRT for the C6 and are using the same technology in this system. This simple in design, yet complex in theory, uses a straight through design muffler for a deep aggressive exhaust note when tearing up the streets while the unique purge chamber allows for a mild note at cruising speeds with no interior resonance. Increases of 15hp and 14 ft.lbs over stock.
> *




sounds awesome!! i cant wait to pick up my vette next year!!!

picked up some stuff for my retta.. the build begins..



Rotors, calipers, drums, pads, clutch kit, swaybar endlinks, ball joints

also have CV axles, intermediate shaft, flywheel and new hydraulics for 5 speed swap.

pulled engine and tranny out on wednesday

----------


## PD77

> _Originally posted by codetrap_ 
> *» Click image for larger version*



Just a heads up if your daughter hasn't opened it yet...it's loud. Really fucking annoyingly loud. There is no way to turn it down either.

Enjoy!  :Big Grin:

----------


## 95EagleAWD

> _Originally posted by unkicrackie99_ 
> * 
> 
> Wicked, those are quite the parts. Funny how an assignment I did recently on building &quot;the perfect PC&quot; consisted most of these parts.*



Ended up going liquid cooled too, it's awesome. Running battlefield maxed out, doesn't even stutter.

----------


## EG6boi

:Drool:

----------


## Neil4Speed

> _Originally posted by Ekliptix_ 
> *Goodbye quite car 
> *



Better change your signature, no longer 100% stock. 

Beautiful color on the Vette btw.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> _Originally posted by Cos_ 
> *[img]SNIP
> Just booked Christmas vacation!*



ooooh i just booked mine too, but for april in the MGM, when are you going?

----------


## codetrap

> _Originally posted by PD77_ 
> * 
> 
> Just a heads up if your daughter hasn't opened it yet...it's loud. Really fucking annoyingly loud. There is no way to turn it down either.
> 
> Enjoy! *



LOL. That's AWESOME, because I'm giving it to my niece as revenge for my bro giving my daughter a keyboard and mic thingy..

----------


## PD77

> _Originally posted by codetrap_ 
> * 
> 
> LOL. That's AWESOME, because I'm giving it to my niece as revenge for my bro giving my daughter a keyboard and mic thingy..*



You couldn't have picked a better gift then haha.

----------


## Cos

> _Originally posted by 03ozwhip_ 
> * 
> 
> ooooh i just booked mine too, but for april in the MGM, when are you going?*



Jan 4-8. Should be good.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> _Originally posted by Cos_ 
> * 
> 
> Jan 4-8. Should be good.*



itll be awesome dont kid yourself lol. also, if you havent been in january, bring a light jacket, it gets windy and a little chilly there.

----------


## desi112

> _Originally posted by Cos_ 
> *» Click image for larger version 
> 
> » Click image for larger version 
> 
> » Click image for larger version 
> 
> Just booked Christmas vacation!*



sweet be there 24-29

----------


## Ekliptix

All of these Christmas lights. No snow in Houston (happy/sad about that).

----------


## Cos

> _Originally posted by Ekliptix_ 
> *All of these Christmas lights. No snow in Houston (happy/sad about that).
> *



Man your life is a little different now hey? [/jealousy]

----------


## Ekliptix

> _Originally posted by Cos_ 
> * 
> 
> Man your life is a little different now hey? [/jealousy]*



Different, yes. Better, no. Down here I'm realizing how important my family is to me.

----------


## benyl

> _Originally posted by Ekliptix_ 
> * 
> Different, yes. Better, no. Down here I'm realizing how important my family is to me.*



Biggest reason I haven't left town.

----------


## Civic_Drift

Got a lululemon hoodie. I don't care what people say about men wearing lululemon hoodies. I find it really warm.

----------


## Jlude

> _Originally posted by benyl_ 
> * 
> 
> Biggest reason I haven't left town.*



I left a while ago, but a lesson I learned when I left. Now I stay close to home.





> _Originally posted by Civic_Drift_ 
> *Got a lululemon hoodie. I don't care what people say about men wearing lululemon hoodies. I find it really warm.*



I have tons of Lululemon gear... I wear their shorts/shirts to the gym, I've got a couple sweaters/coats. Very comfortable and it lasts forever.

----------


## Impreza

> _Originally posted by benyl_ 
> * 
> 
> Biggest reason I haven't left town.*



Working in the field really opened my eyes about how important family really is. Life's too short to spend extended periods of time away from family.

----------


## austic

Flames Vs Jets 
Tickets

----------


## almerick



----------


## Kloubek

Just booked a 1 month honeymoon to Thailand for the first week, then the Phillipines for the rest.

----------


## Sugarphreak

> _Originally posted by Kloubek_ 
> *Just booked a 1 month honeymoon to Thailand for the first week, then the Phillipines for the rest.*



Congrats Kloubek! Sounds like a solid honeymoon plan!

----------


## pf0sh0

What destinations in the Philippines?

----------


## Kloubek

Not 100% certain yet. We will visit Manila and Pasig City - close to where she grew up. We will also visit Boracay for sure, as well as visit the marble statue factories on Romblon. But with so much time there, we'll have to visit all sorts of other places... all in the North, of course.

----------


## Shlade

Not purchased yet but will be tomorrow...

All inclusive at the Oasis palm beach resort in Cancun Mexico. Looking forward to it.. Great way to start off the new year!

----------


## flipstah

This but navy blue. London Fog ftw!

----------


## dino_martini

New BlackBerry 9900



and a reservation for two at Goofy's Kitchen in Anaheim California.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ekliptix

Christmas gifts for my Brother, Sister, and Sister's b-friend:


and dinner

----------


## blitz

New lens that I have no practical purpose for.


400mm 2.8 by ryankarr, on Flickr

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by blitz_ 
> *New lens that I have no practical purpose for.
> 
> 
> 400mm 2.8 by ryankarr, on Flickr*



Fuckin' cannon, that's what it is! eBay? I wanted to get one for my Konica but the shipping from Russia scurred me; $200USD.

----------


## Go4Long

That's not a mirror lens. the long lenses you see on ebay for cheap are almost all mirror lenses, and as such usually have a maximum aperture of f/8.0.

How you liking it Ryan? I love my 400, it's just the weight that takes some getting used to. I'm not sure what you'll use it for, lol.

----------


## blitz

I got in new from The Camera Store. Used I was only going to save about $1k and the 5 year warranty seemed worth that.

It's an amazing lens. I was originally looking at the 500 f4, but the 400 2.8 just seemed a lot more versatile. The 1.4 and 1.7 TC's work amazingly well. It's no so much the weight and how damn front heavy it is!

Its taught me I need a better mono-pod and a full wimberly setup. The sidekick just doesn't seem like enough..

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Go4Long_ 
> *That's not a mirror lens. the long lenses you see on ebay for cheap are almost all mirror lenses, and as such usually have a maximum aperture of f/8.0.
> 
> *



Oh, I know; the one I wanted was a Hexanon 400mm f5.6 and the only one I found was in USSR. But that was a long time ago.

Speaking of mirror lenses... 



 :Drool:

----------


## toyboy88

TO

----------


## Civic_Drift



----------


## civicrider

waikiki?

----------


## Civic_Drift

Yep, Honolulu. We were debating another island to visit but I think it can wait.

----------


## Go4Long

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> Oh, I know; the one I wanted was a Hexanon 400mm f5.6 and the only one I found was in USSR. But that was a long time ago.
> 
> Speaking of mirror lenses... 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Not sure what you were posting an image of. lol. *edit* randomly appeared, basically a telescope for a camera? I had the opportunity to shoot with the Canon 800mm 5.6 while I was down in Fort Worth, and it's a pretty incredible piece of glass, problem with it is that in the heat down there if you're shooting anything near the ground by about noon the lens becomes useless.

I actually have the same lens that Ryan posted, and I love mine, and it's gotten quite a bit of use in the 5 months or so since I bought it. But when I went to Fort Worth for an Airshow I decided to leave it behind and rent a 200-400 instead since the 400mm 2.8 is 10.2 lbs, and the 200-400 is only 7. Next year I'll be bringing the 400mm 2.8.

----------


## jwslam



----------


## heavyfuel



----------


## sr20s14zenki

19x9.5 +20. Now to make them fit.....

----------


## mugensix

Cancun mexico!!!!!!!! Again!

Went in spring break. Absolutely amazing. and the women, come hassle free  :Wink:

----------


## needsawhip

New toy for myself



And new toy to take pictures of toys

----------


## ianmcc

New summer wheels just got delivered. Never installed, never had tires mounted. 




BBS RN 018 in 16x7½ ET35mm.

----------


## Bladeh

on blu-ray

----------


## adidas

> _Originally posted by mugensix_ 
> *Cancun mexico!!!!!!!! Again!
> 
> Went in spring break. Absolutely amazing. and the women, come hassle free *



What dates did u go on last year?




> _Originally posted by ianmcc_ 
> *
> BBS RN 018 in 16x7½ ET35mm.*



Whats this going on?

----------


## DGill

> _Originally posted by Ekliptix_ 
> *Christmas gifts for my Brother, Sister, and Sister's b-friend:
> 
> *



Sick, I like the color combo of the last one  :thumbs up:

----------


## Jlude

Just picked up a new suit from Harry Rosen.

----------


## mo_money2supe

Just bought a _new to me_ B7 S4 off a beyond mod. It's my 2nd vehicle purchase from a mod. Maybe after the third, I'll get modding privileges too?  :Big Grin:  

Photo courtesy of illmotion.com... (Let me know if you guys want me to remove the pic)

----------


## Euro_Trash

> _Originally posted by Jlude_ 
> *Just picked up a new suit from Harry Rosen.*



Awwww yeah 40% off

----------


## Jlude

> _Originally posted by Euro_Trash_ 
> * 
> 
> Awwww yeah 40% off*



After all said and done... was still $1700 for shoes/tie/shirt/suit/socks/belt

----------


## Zewind

> _Originally posted by mo_money2supe_ 
> *Just bought a new to me B7 S4 off a beyond mod. It's my 2nd vehicle purchase from a mod. Maybe after the third, I'll get modding privileges too?  
> 
> Photo courtesy of illmotion.com... (Let me know if you guys want me to remove the pic)
> *




I love that car. nice buy  :thumbs up:

----------


## flipstah

» Click image for larger version

Eddie Bauer wool socks - Buy one, get one 50% off!

Ready for winter! :thumbs up:

----------


## chathamf

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *» Click image for larger version
> 
> Eddie Bauer wool socks - Buy one, get one 50% off!
> 
> Ready for winter!*



What's the name of the shoe? Pretty sick.

----------


## jsn

^^ :Werd!:  Nice shoes!

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by chathamf_ 
> * 
> 
> What's the name of the shoe? Pretty sick.*







> _Originally posted by jsn_ 
> *^^ Nice shoes!*



Thanks! It's Nike Cottam available at Little Burgundy.  :Big Grin: 

http://www.littleburgundyshoes.com/c...9058-cottam/65

Very warm, especially with the right pair of socks. Very grippy in the snow too!

----------


## v8killa

/

----------


## v8killa

> _Originally posted by C_Dave45_ 
> *Just bought one of these for a gift. Gonna go right back and get one for myself:
> 
> *



**where did you get that from?

----------


## Supa Dexta

New horse, not enough snow but had to take him for a spin.. lol

----------


## ianmcc

> _Originally posted by adidas_ 
> * 
> 
> Whats this going on?*



Going on my latest purchase from the summer...

----------


## jdmakkord

2012 MDX :Smilie:  I was due for an upgrade.

----------


## Impreza

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! It's Nike Cottam available at Little Burgundy. 
> 
> http://www.littleburgundyshoes.com/c...9058-cottam/65
> ...



Good buy. I bought the same shoe, but in grey with a neon green check for $30 at Urban Outfitters last week.

----------


## chathamf

30 bucks? Where is Urban Outfitters?

----------


## Jlude

> _Originally posted by Supa Dexta_ 
> *New horse, not enough snow but had to take him for a spin.. lol
> 
> 
> 
> *



 :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:  nice purchase!

----------


## chathamf

> _Originally posted by chathamf_ 
> *30 bucks? Where is Urban Outfitters?*



Also, are they pretty suitable for winter? Just been rocking some Reebok Zigs as of late, and realizing I always got cold feet, haha. Need something stylish yet semi warm for the winter.

----------


## Impreza

> _Originally posted by chathamf_ 
> *
> 
> Also, are they pretty suitable for winter? Just been rocking some Reebok Zigs as of late, and realizing I always got cold feet, haha. Need something stylish yet semi warm for the winter.*



They have one at Chinook in the new wing. I haven't worn them yet, but I don't imagine them to be super warm. Doesn't appear to have any crazy insulation or anything like that.

----------


## arian_ma

> _Originally posted by Jlude_ 
> * 
> 
> After all said and done... was still $1700 for shoes/tie/shirt/suit/socks/belt*



Wow.

When the time comes that I figure I need suits, my plan of action is:

Ticket to Thailand: $1200
10 cashmere Suits fitted exactly for you: $500
Total cost for 10 fitted suits: $1700

----------


## Jlude

> _Originally posted by arian_ma_ 
> *  
> Wow.
> 
> When the time comes that I figure I need suits, my plan of action is:
> 
> Ticket to Thailand: $1200
> 10 cashmere Suits fitted exactly for you: $500
> Total cost for 10 fitted suits: $1700*



 :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:  That works too!

----------


## flipstah

Still breakin' the strap in.  :Smilie:

----------


## Palmiros

BenQ W1060 DLP® Multimedia HD Projector


Daiwa 106-in. Pull-down Projection Screen


Should be a good setup for the basement!

----------


## ddduke

> _Originally posted by arian_ma_ 
> * 
> Wow.
> 
> When the time comes that I figure I need suits, my plan of action is:
> 
> Ticket to Thailand: $1200
> 10 cashmere Suits fitted exactly for you: $500
> Total cost for 10 fitted suits: $1700*



You can't get suits in thailand for $50 each, especially tailored ones.

----------


## kaput

.

----------


## A3GTiVR6SC

2135QTiMAX :Big Grin:

----------


## ///328is

:Smilie:

----------


## swak

> _Originally posted by A3GTiVR6SC_ 
> *
> 2135QTiMAX*



That thing is sick!

What do they go for in comparison to Snap-On?

----------


## AE92_TreunoSC

I had a titanium IR gun shatter on me, it was the 2100 I believe.

Great for light duty, but it hated professional use.

----------


## boarderfatty

Christmas presents for my dad, he is the kind of guy who has everything and wants nothing. His favorite movie is A Christmas Storry

Daisy Red Ryder model 1938 carbine BB gun



50" tall "Leg Lamp" that comes in the correct wooden crate

----------


## ekguy

> _Originally posted by boarderfatty_ 
> *Christmas presents for my dad, he is the kind of guy who has everything and wants nothing. His favorite movie is A Christmas Storry
> 
> Daisy Red Ryder model 1938 carbine BB gun
> 
> 
> 
> 50&quot; tall &quot;Leg Lamp&quot; that comes in the correct wooden crate
> 
> *



thats an awesome idea for a christmas gift.

 :thumbs up:

----------


## A790

> _Originally posted by boarderfatty_ 
> *Christmas presents for my dad, he is the kind of guy who has everything and wants nothing. His favorite movie is A Christmas Storry
> 
> Daisy Red Ryder model 1938 carbine BB gun
> 
> 
> 
> 50&quot; tall &quot;Leg Lamp&quot; that comes in the correct wooden crate
> 
> *



Where did you get those?

----------


## eblend

Love it, had a Canon before but after my trip to Dubai and all the sand dunning, realized that I need a camera that isn't afraid of the elements..

----------


## boarderfatty

> _Originally posted by A790_ 
> * 
> Where did you get those?*



Leg Lamp 

Had to call and specially request the proper wooden crate, after begging and pleading, and paying a fair bit more they were willing to do it


Canadian Tire 

Their Canadian site doesnt list it, but they do carry them

Walmart 

Unfortunately I went to pretty well every Canadian Tire and Walmart in the city, but all were sold out. Ended up going to Cabela's and they had a bunch

Cabela's 

Im sure your Bass Pro would have a bunch as well.

----------


## Adrenaline101



----------


## [email protected]

^^ A+

----------


## A3GTiVR6SC

> _Originally posted by swak_ 
> * 
> 
> That thing is sick!
> 
> What do they go for in comparison to Snap-On?*



It was about 310 with shipping off amazon.





> _Originally posted by AE92_TreunoSC_ 
> *I had a titanium IR gun shatter on me, it was the 2100 I believe.
> 
> Great for light duty, but it hated professional use.*



Well.. That sucks..Hopefully i have better luck. lol 
How did it shatter on you? I'll be using it everyday for mostly light duty automotive so that's ok for now. What do you mean professional use?

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

My wideangle ate concrete while I was in London, so it was time for an upgrade.

----------


## Scat E46

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *
> 
> Still breakin' the strap in. *



Where did you get it

----------


## Go4Long

> _Originally posted by eblend_ 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love it, had a Canon before but after my trip to Dubai and all the sand dunning, realized that I need a camera that isn't afraid of the elements..*



good choice...I took one snorkeling and scuba diving in mexico and had a blast...went all the way down to the advertised limit of 40ft with it and had no issues at all.

----------


## Jlude

Bought these for the gf.

This last week:
 

This one yesterday: 

This one last week: 

And ordered this today... hopefully it's here before xmas:

----------


## adidas

^^Hope you get a lifetime of sex even after you break up.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Go4Long

> _Originally posted by adidas_ 
> *^^Hope you get a lifetime of sex even after you break up. *



 :Werd!:

----------


## LongCity



----------


## ekguy

whats the deal with those jackets? I see so many people wearing them downtown it's nuts.

----------


## chathamf

> _Originally posted by ekguy_ 
> *whats the deal with those jackets? I see so many people wearing them downtown it's nuts.*



There expensive so all the ballers gotta have em!

----------


## know1edge

> _Originally posted by ekguy_ 
> *whats the deal with those jackets? I see so many people wearing them downtown it's nuts.*



they're fucking pimping.

now buy mine.
http://forums.beyond.ca/st/345932/fs...kville-bomber/

----------


## ekguy

> _Originally posted by know1edge_ 
> * 
> 
> they're fucking pimping.
> 
> now buy mine.
> http://forums.beyond.ca/st/345932/fs...kville-bomber/*



Already got decent winter gear from MEC. Wouldn't fit me anyways

My latest buy. House warming gift to myself for moving to my new place.

----------


## l/l/rX

> _Originally posted by LongCity_ 
> **



Did you nike ID your sneakers? I've wanted a pair of the blue nikes but when I got back from Asia footlocker and what not didn't carry that color combo anymore and instead switched em to boring ass colors. Was not impressed.

----------


## LongCity

Nah, no iD. Nike is fucking stupid. You can't ship to Canada and if you do have an address in the US, they require your credit card to be a US one and if it's not, you have to call them to order.

Did you want those specific blue ones or the blue and pinky/red ones?

----------


## Anton

First Christmas with the fiancé do went a little overboard on gifts... Can't post em here yet in case she will look but for myself I'm getting some Federal WS2s tomorrow from tuner works. 

Question for you guys, anyone know where I can buy cool looking Christmas stockings? Can't seem to find any and beyond always comes through!!!

----------


## Team_Mclaren

Just some custom jerseys

----------


## adidas

^^ haha 

I approve!  :thumbs up:

----------


## Cos

Didnt really have the money but got a good deal.  :Big Grin:

----------


## spiceboy



----------


## Moonracer

> _Originally posted by Team_Mclaren_ 
> *Just some custom jerseys
> 
> 
> 
> *



I want one  :thumbs up:

----------


## Go4Long

60" LED from FS, along with wall mount, 3d glasses, etc.


December 22 by Steven Szabo, on Flickr

----------


## FoxTrot

> _Originally posted by Go4Long_ 
> *60&quot; LED from FS, along with wall mount, 3d glasses, etc.
> 
> 
> December 22 by Steven Szabo, on Flickr*



Damn thats nice. Youre putting it in your office? from what it looks like.

----------


## Go4Long

The picture is of it at future shop...hehe. 

It's in our living room. We were going to not open it until we got our new house in february...that didn't last.

----------


## flipstah

Good haul this morning.

----------


## FoxTrot

> _Originally posted by Go4Long_ 
> *The picture is of it at future shop...hehe. 
> 
> It's in our living room. We were going to not open it until we got our new house in february...that didn't last.*



Oh, would you mind snapping a pic of it and post it on here? Would love to see it in your living room. I cant believe you only paid $999 for that.

People think Im crazy when I tell them I want a 60" tv in my 10ftx10ft bedroom  :Clap:

----------


## Go4Long

I'll get one tomorrow maybe. And yes, you're crazy. 10ft is not nearly far enough from a 60". And that's counting on you somehow managing to be the full 10ft from the TV. It's VERY bright. I can watch it from my kitchen and still feel plenty close, and that's a good 20ft away.

----------


## FoxTrot

> _Originally posted by Go4Long_ 
> *I'll get one tomorrow maybe. And yes, you're crazy. 10ft is not nearly far enough from a 60&quot;. And that's counting on you somehow managing to be the full 10ft from the TV. It's VERY bright. I can watch it from my kitchen and still feel plenty close, and that's a good 20ft away.*



Well right now I sit about 7ft from my 46" tv in my room and thats with the tv AND my bed moved up from the walls. Put the tv way back against the wall when i got it last year and it looked way too small haha.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by Go4Long_ 
> *I'll get one tomorrow maybe. And yes, you're crazy. 10ft is not nearly far enough from a 60&quot;. And that's counting on you somehow managing to be the full 10ft from the TV. It's VERY bright. I can watch it from my kitchen and still feel plenty close, and that's a good 20ft away.*



I sit 7ft from a 74" and could EASILY go bigger, as it is literally impossible for my eyes to see a flaw in the image at that distance still. 1080p is a beautiful thing, and completely nullified the "double your TV inches to see how far you sit" rule of thumb from the past. My entire home theater is in a 8ft X 10ft room and it works out really well.

My parents sit 12ft from a 92" and it is definitely too far away for that screen - 105-110" would be better, and they wish they had gone bigger than 92.

----------


## FraserB

Jesus Don,

2 GoPro's? lol. I just got 1 and with all the extras I grabbed it was $270

Do you know if the pillows are still on sale for the week? Like them?

----------


## chathamf

> _Originally posted by LongCity_ 
> **



What are those black ones?

----------


## reiRei

x8 
and 
 

and

 

and..

----------


## Go4Long

> _Originally posted by reiRei_ 
> *
> x8 
> and 
>  
> 
> and
> 
>  
> *



What boot? And what plate is that? I have a Riedell 395/Roll Line Navigator Setup that I haven't used in over a year  :Frown:

----------


## reiRei

> _Originally posted by Go4Long_ 
> * 
> 
> What boot? And what plate is that? I have a Riedell 395/Roll Line Navigator Setup that I haven't used in over a year *



I have a riedell 265 boot in white, the plate is the Suregrip Avenger Magnesium, much lighter than the powerdyne plates I have on there now. 

They have men's derby in Calgary, it's fun  :Smilie:

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by FraserB_ 
> *Jesus Don,
> 
> 2 GoPro's? lol. I just got 1 and with all the extras I grabbed it was $270
> 
> Do you know if the pillows are still on sale for the week? Like them?*



Lol I wasn't able to grab the accessories (no suction cups left  :Frown:  ) but my brother wanted one so we got two haha!

The pillows from what I understand, is a boxing DAY sale. Twin-pack for $9.99

Had to get it. 

http://www.redflagdeals.com/seasonal...me-outfitters/

Check it out tomorrow and see! I came back at 10ish and there was still a ton of stock left.

They are good Sealy pillows for the price. Not duck down awesome but it'll do. My old ones are flat pancakes lol.

----------


## Merritt

Got myself AC: Revelations, the typical price for it is $60, all I had to do was pay $20.

----------


## adam c

picked this up today
http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX36516

----------


## LongCity

> _Originally posted by chathamf_ 
> * 
> 
> What are those black ones?*



LunarGlide+ 2.

----------


## LongCity

IMG_1205 by LongCity, on Flickr

----------


## gimp



----------


## .norco.

my 06 wrx  :Big Grin:

----------


## Vagabond142

My old Logitech G15 v2 finally bit the dust after nearly 6 years of service and probably well over 10 million key presses.

Seeing as I had a little spare money, and that it IS the Christmas season, I got myself a little present that I've always wanted and asked for, and now I have...



I am back in the world of mechanical keyboards  :Big Grin:

----------


## flipstah

Cashed in my Camera Store gift card today:



 :Pimpin':

----------


## eblend



----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by .norco._ 
> *
> 
> my 06 wrx *



NICE! Digging the black on black there.  :Pimpin':

----------


## JudasJimmy

$944.00 at visions 55" led

----------


## takkyu

Picked up a pair of the Oakley Limited Edition Max Fear Light Holbrook

----------


## flipstah

Food for NYE celebrations with the famjam!  :Love:

----------


## ekguy

Picked up a couple nice bottles of wine. One for my date tonight and the other for dinner at my friend's place.

Spent a bit more than i wanted but should be worth it.

----------


## Freeskier

Not a skinny jeans guy normally, but these were on for $30 ($250 reg) at Sitka and I couldn't say no. Gf shit her pants when I told her. I had no idea what nudie jeans were lol.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Freeskier_ 
> *
> 
> Not a skinny jeans guy normally, but these were on for $30 ($250 reg) at Sitka and I couldn't say no. Gf shit her pants when I told her. I had no idea what nudie jeans were lol.*



You. Lucky. Fuck. Lol.  :thumbs up:

----------


## ekguy

Word...i defs wouldnt mind picking up some nudie's for 30$

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

2008 BMW 135i Coupe. 14600km, premium package, comfort package, premium sound package, M sport package, Lemans Blue paint, active steering, ski bag, aluminum glacier trim, park distance control, sirius satellite radio, black boston leather.

----------


## Scat E46

> _Originally posted by Twin_Cam_Turbo_ 
> *2008 BMW 135i Coupe. 14600km, premium package, comfort package, premium sound package, M sport package, Lemans Blue paint, active steering, ski bag, aluminum glacier trim, park distance control, sirius satellite radio, black boston leather.*



This isn't the , "what did you parents buy" thread.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> _Originally posted by Scat E46_ 
> * 
> 
> This isn't the , &quot;what did you parents buy&quot; thread.*



My parents didn't buy it, I did  :Smilie:

----------


## brucebanner

> _Originally posted by Twin_Cam_Turbo_ 
> *2008 BMW 135i Coupe. 14600km, premium package, comfort package, premium sound package, M sport package, Lemans Blue paint, active steering, ski bag, aluminum glacier trim, park distance control, sirius satellite radio, black boston leather.*



Pictures please.  :thumbs up:

----------


## s dime

> _Originally posted by Twin_Cam_Turbo_ 
> *2008 BMW 135i Coupe. 14600km, premium package, comfort package, premium sound package, M sport package, Lemans Blue paint, active steering, ski bag, aluminum glacier trim, park distance control, sirius satellite radio, black boston leather.*



That's awesome. I've had my eye on those cars for a while.

----------


## Scope951

> _Originally posted by Scat E46_ 
> * 
> 
> This isn't the , &quot;what did you parents buy&quot; thread.*



LOL, your dad bought your 330ci.

----------


## Scat E46

> _Originally posted by Twin_Cam_Turbo_ 
> * 
> 
> My parents didn't buy it, I did *



A big jump from a nissan eh? 

Good job




> _Originally posted by Scope951_ 
> * 
> 
> LOL, your dad bought your 330ci.*



That car is long gone, over 1.5 years ago. And nah, I bought that.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> _Originally posted by Scat E46_ 
> * 
> 
> A big jump from a nissan eh? 
> 
> Good job
> 
> 
> 
> That car is long gone, over 1.5 years ago. And nah, I bought that.*



Actually sold the Nissan after it got smashed into and bought a Subaru about a year ago.

----------


## 89s1

For the Misses and our new baby, something reliable with a good safety rating.

----------


## max_boost

> _Originally posted by Twin_Cam_Turbo_ 
> *2008 BMW 135i Coupe. 14600km, premium package, comfort package, premium sound package, M sport package, Lemans Blue paint, active steering, ski bag, aluminum glacier trim, park distance control, sirius satellite radio, black boston leather.*



Congrats bud. Look forward to see it at the cruise later this year.  :Pimpin':

----------


## el_fefes

Corelle. Nice plates.

----------


## zachattack54

> _Originally posted by .norco._ 
> *
> 
> my 06 wrx *



If my memory serves me correctly your rocking my old wing  :Wink:

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## austic

> _Originally posted by Sugarphreak_ 
> * 
> 
> Nice... those are awesome cars. I keep almost breaking down and getting one*



They are great cars but man does winter suck..... My advice: best winter tires you can buy, sanbags in the back and a shovel.....

----------


## Ekliptix

Low profile jack + aluminum 3 ton jack stands. I'm going to use them to install my new exhaust on the Z06  :Smilie: .

----------


## flipstah

I bought big boy clothes today at Zara and Sears.  :Smilie:  

BTW, Zara Men is having a massive clear-out sale. Bought nice sweaters for $20.00 and a cardigan for $30.  :thumbs up:

----------


## l/l/rX

Just came back from vacation in NYC. This is just a portion of what I bought, everything else is currently in the wash. I'm usually quite the light packer and have no problem re-packing my stuff to come home, but this trip killed me! 
2 x prada shoes
2 x prada wallets
1 x miu miu wallet
2 x cufflinks burberry/ hugo boss 
1 x nike free run 
1 x nike air max 
3 x artwork 
Shopping in NYC after Christmas was like Christmas itself. Soo many good sales, didn't even have to drive couple hours away to go to the woodbury outlets. 
» Click image for larger version

----------


## flipstah

Rockport has an awesome 50% off EVERYTHING sale! Bought new boots for work on Monday, tree shoes, and polish.  :thumbs up:

----------


## .norco.

> _Originally posted by zachattack54_ 
> * 
> 
> If my memory serves me correctly your rocking my old wing *



thats awesome  :Big Grin:

----------


## taemo

gf gave me the green light to buy this yesterday

----------


## 403Gemini

I've always been a fan of this one

----------


## Scat E46

Pulling the trigger!



Not for the TSX, already have the best projectors you can get in em.

This is for the bike, to replace the crappy 4 projector setup!

----------


## ddduke

> _Originally posted by taemo_ 
> *gf gave me the green light to buy this yesterday
> *



Very cool, but seriously? you have to ask your gf before you buy something?

----------


## FraserB

The kit is $550.

Pretty reasonable to run that kind of purchase by a SO, especially if living together.

----------


## taemo

> _Originally posted by 403Gemini_ 
> *I've always been a fan of this one 
> *



me too, one day. I want to get the Star Destroyer next.





> _Originally posted by FraserB_ 
> *The kit is $550.
> 
> Pretty reasonable to run that kind of purchase by a SO, especially if living together.*



yup.. my gf is great enough that she lets me spend my money on camera gears.. and now Lego as well.

----------


## ddduke

> _Originally posted by taemo_ 
> * 
> 
> yup.. my gf is great enough that she lets me spend my money on camera gears.. and now Lego as well.*



She's great enough to let you spend your own money? I live with my girl and I don't run anything by her and if she ever gave me shit for spending the money that I earned I wouldn't take her seriously.

----------


## Impreza

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *Rockport has an awesome 50% off EVERYTHING sale! Bought new boots for work on Monday, tree shoes, and polish. *



Were shoe trees also 50% off?

----------


## taemo

> _Originally posted by ddduke_ 
> * 
> 
> She's great enough to let you spend your own money? I live with my girl and I don't run anything by her and if she ever gave me shit for spending the money that I earned I wouldn't take her seriously.*



Sorry but are you that a baller that you can spend 500$ every paycheck on toys while still on budget?
I buy anything I want as well but for any major purchase (200+) at least for me, I like to have SO approval.
Last thing I want on a relationship is fight over money

----------


## FraserB

> _Originally posted by taemo_ 
> * 
> me too, one day. I want to get the Star Destroyer next.
> 
> 
> 
> yup.. my gf is great enough that she lets me spend my money on camera gears.. and now Lego as well.*



You have to post pics after its done. 

I want to get the crane or the excavator next, but I stay away from the lego store since every time I go I spend a bunch. :Bang Head:

----------


## Civic_Drift

Approximately $500 in textbooks! I wish I could purchase used textbooks but they're hard to come by.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Impreza_ 
> * 
> 
> Were shoe trees also 50% off?*



Yes it was; $15! In fact, they want(!) to get rid of them ASAP at Market Mall. I only needed one so I was le sad.  :Frown:  

Shoe polish was $1.50 each also.  :thumbs up:

----------


## phubu

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> Yes it was; $15! In fact, they want(!) to get rid of them ASAP at Market Mall. I only needed one so I was le sad.  
> 
> Shoe polish was $1.50 each also. *



Which mall?! Do they have anymore shoe trees!?

----------


## Impreza

I just went to Rockport at Chinook. Firstly, the 50% off sale is over, and when I asked for shoe tree's, the girl had no idea what I was even talking about...

----------


## dr_jared88

2010 Cadillac SRX Luxury

----------


## Scat E46



----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## Modelexis

> _Originally posted by Sugarphreak_ 
> *^^ Is that one of those 15 minute abs machines?*



It's a motorcycle stand.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Impreza_ 
> *I just went to Rockport at Chinook. Firstly, the 50% off sale is over, and when I asked for shoe tree's, the girl had no idea what I was even talking about...*



sucks that the sale was over  :Frown:  

And yes, I had to explain extensively what a shoe tree was and what it does lol.

----------


## Machi

I saw some shoe trees at London Drugs for $20 I think..
not sure if it's the same one you guys are talking about though  :dunno:

----------


## Scat E46

> _Originally posted by Sugarphreak_ 
> *^^ Is that one of those 15 minute abs machines?*







> _Originally posted by Modelexis_ 
> *
> 
> It's a motorcycle stand.*




 :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:  

I can kind of see a resemblance

----------


## flipstah

The snowfall started to show signs of weak voltage. It was fun while it lasted, OEM battery. 8 years well spent.



Time for a new era.  :thumbs up:

----------


## TE4MFaint

8 years off an OEM battery? Impressive. They typically only last 4.

----------


## Tram Common

Finally bought a new sled, yay!

----------


## swak

> _Originally posted by Tram Common_ 
> *Finally bought a new sled, yay!
> 
> *



Nice buy!!

----------


## l/l/rX

> _Originally posted by Tram Common_ 
> *Finally bought a new sled, yay!
> 
> *



looks soo bad ass  :Drool:

----------


## LongCity

> _Originally posted by TE4MFaint_ 
> *8 years off an OEM battery? Impressive. They typically only last 4.*



My parent's Camry had an OEM battery last for a little more than 10 years haha.

Anyways:

----------


## Tram Common

> _Originally posted by l/l/rX_ 
> * 
> 
> looks soo bad ass *



Thanks, in the process of powdercoating all the orange to candy blue and matching the vents and hood the same colour.

Advance the timing, full exhaust, small tune... should be ableto net 180 HP.

I'll shoot a picture up when she's all done.

----------


## swak

new lid for the new year + a smoked visor

----------


## jwslam

Got the smash pant right before they ran out and discontinued.

Great price if you ask me lol.

----------


## Cooked Rice

Finally got myself a Foreman Grill.

----------


## Ekliptix

345/30R-19 Nitto INVOs (rear) and 275/35R-18 (front). Can't wait to put 'em on the Z06!!!  :Smilie:   :Smilie: 
» Click image for larger version

----------


## GOnSHO

> _Originally posted by Ekliptix_ 
> *345/30R-19 Nitto INVOs (rear) and 275/35R-18 (front). Can't wait to put 'em on the Z06!!!  
> » Click image for larger version*



how much for all 4 if you dont mind me asking??

----------


## Ekliptix

$1,392 US, including tax (8.25%) and free shipping. From Discount Tire Direct. I live in Houston.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## GOnSHO

> _Originally posted by Ekliptix_ 
> *$1,392 US, including tax (8.25%) and free shipping. From Discount Tire Direct. I live in Houston.*



thats not too bad, im trying to get my work to transfer me to houston!! haa

my latest purchase

----------


## topsecret

> _Originally posted by Tram Common_ 
> * 
> 
> Thanks, in the process of powdercoating all the orange to candy blue and matching the vents and hood the same colour.
> 
> Advance the timing, full exhaust, small tune... should be ableto net 180 HP.
> 
> I'll shoot a picture up when she's all done.*




Just throw a cutler turbo on it and call it a day!!!  :Wink:  What year is that? '11?

----------


## Impreza

> _Originally posted by Ekliptix_ 
> *$1,392 US, including tax (8.25%) and free shipping. From Discount Tire Direct. I live in Houston.*



I can't believe how cheap that is!

----------


## dj_rice

Cheap brand 32" 720P LCD TV for bedroom Paid $197


Sprint 2 Drift 350Z RC Car Paid $239


$120 worth of LED bulbs for my 240sx and Pathfinder from Superbrightleds.com
» Click image for larger version

----------


## Ekliptix

> _Originally posted by Impreza_ 
> * 
> 
> I can't believe how cheap that is!*



Invos are priced really well. Other brands, expecially run-flats, are much more expensive in these sizes.

----------


## Go4Long



----------


## 03ozwhip

> _Originally posted by LongCity_ 
> * 
> 
> My parent's Camry had an OEM battery last for a little more than 10 years haha.
> 
> Anyways:
> 
> 
> *



i think you and jordaneg6 need addiction help, i swear all you guys buy is shoes. you must walk alot.

----------


## tpurcell4

New Armani Jacket from Harry Rosen

----------


## flipstah

Getting ready for fieldwork!




Next up: Mark's for wool socks, long johns, and winter safety boots!  :Love:  

All this is probably less than a Canada Goose jacket haha. :thumbs up:

----------


## Disoblige

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *Getting ready for fieldwork!
> 
> *Northface coat**



Yo flipstah! I got the same jacket lol, but in red. That thing is so fucking puffy. Makes me look like a lardass but damn it's so warm and the hood covers your entire face if you want it to heh. Very light for its size.

----------


## ddduke

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *
> 
> All this is probably less than a Canada Goose jacket haha.*



And you won't look like a douche too, good job

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Disoblige_ 
> * 
> Yo flipstah! I got the same jacket lol, but in red. That thing is so fucking puffy. Makes me look like a lardass but damn it's so warm and the hood covers your entire face if you want it to heh. Very light for its size.*



Haha the mitts would match your jacket! The one thing that I liked about this jacket was the hood design. I tried a Chilliwack jacket and I preferred the North Face design better. Still iffy if I should stick with this one or get the long parka to the mid-thigh. It's hella warm though so YEAH! =D




> _Originally posted by ddduke_ 
> *
> 
> And you won't look like a douche too, good job*



Amen, brother. Buying a CG jacket was financially silly too, especially if I need to buy other stuff. Hell, two of these jackets won't even cover ONE CG jacket! 

You're definitely paying for the name and expensive Canadian labor.

----------


## Deetz

Bought a new Sony S series laptop  :Smilie:

----------


## ramminghard

2009 GMC Sierra Denali

Denali by MPHeynen, on Flickr

----------


## A790

^^ Nice truck!

----------


## Impreza

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> Haha the mitts would match your jacket! The one thing that I liked about this jacket was the hood design. I tried a Chilliwack jacket and I preferred the North Face design better. Still iffy if I should stick with this one or get the long parka to the mid-thigh. It's hella warm though so YEAH! =D
> *



If youre going to be int he field, I would HIGHLY suggest a mid-thigh length. Makes a huge difference.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Impreza_ 
> * 
> 
> If youre going to be int he field, I would HIGHLY suggest a mid-thigh length. Makes a huge difference.*



Really? Are you able to expand? The Gotham jacket has a windproof waist elastic and that should suffice.

... Right?

----------


## Impreza

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *
> 
> Really? Are you able to expand? The Gotham jacket has a windproof waist elastic and that should suffice.
> 
> ... Right?*



I've worked in the field quite a bit and when I'm not wearing coveralls, i'm in my jacket. I bought a bomber length jacket and everytime I'm out in the cold, I wish I bought a parka style jacket. Initially, I didn't think it would make a big difference, but when you're standing outside in sub -20C temperatures (often colder), you will wish you had a parka. The bomber's look better imo, but the parka's functionality far outweighs the fact that it doesn't look as "cool". When you're freezing your ass off, the last thing you will care about is how you look lol. The added extra warmth from the length really does make a world of a difference.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Impreza_ 
> * 
> 
> I've worked in the field quite a bit and when I'm not wearing coveralls, i'm in my jacket. I bought a bomber length jacket and everytime I'm out in the cold, I wish I bought a parka style jacket. Initially, I didn't think it would make a big difference, but when you're standing outside in sub -20C temperatures (often colder), you will wish you had a parka. The bomber's look better imo, but the parka's functionality far outweighs the fact that it doesn't look as &quot;cool&quot;. When you're freezing your ass off, the last thing you will care about is how you look lol. The added extra warmth from the length really does make a world of a difference.*



Did you have thermal underwear? I'm trying to justify the cost because it's $40 more for a parka, which will eat up the set budget I had for other things (socks, safety boots, thermal underwear, sweaters)

----------


## Adrenaline101

If you're worried about keeping warm its one of those situations where the price is worth it. Eat KD for a couple weeks and spend the $40 for the better coverage. If youre bending over ( wait for joke) or anything like that the extra midsection coverage is really nice to have as well.

----------


## flipstah

See the jacket thread. Im actually going to trade it tomorrow haha. Im a parka believer now!

----------


## Impreza

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *See the jacket thread. Im actually going to trade it tomorrow haha. Im a parka believer now!*



You won't regret it!

----------


## JordanEG6

> _Originally posted by 03ozwhip_ 
> * 
> 
> i think you and jordaneg6 need addiction help, i swear all you guys buy is shoes. you must walk alot.*



Naw dude I'm at a desk all day and rotate maybe 2 or 3 pairs for work. Haha. 

 

Got one of these 55 inch-ers recently. I love it. Signed up on Netflix as well on SmartHUB. 

 :Smilie:

----------


## Go4Long

what model? we got the the 60" 6420 on boxing day and we love it.

----------


## LongCity

> _Originally posted by 03ozwhip_ 
> * 
> 
> i think you and jordaneg6 need addiction help, i swear all you guys buy is shoes. you must walk alot.*



I have self control hahah. And I actually do a lot of walking but not every pair gets a lot of wearing.

----------


## JordanEG6

> _Originally posted by Go4Long_ 
> *what model? we got the the 60&quot; 6420 on boxing day and we love it.*



55" LED 6000 series, I believe.

----------


## Sorath

Figured my old BOV killed my last turbo so bought this!



Some Brakelines for the evo.



Was a long wait but finally... Need to buy front camber kit before install



New Wheels and tires for the summer ride! Work Meister S1 2pc + Dunlop Direzza Starspecs



Ordered this last night! Might be the first one in calgary to own it!

http://www.tomei-p.co.jp/_2003web-ca...xpreme_ti.html

----------


## C_Dave45

More poker chip trays and a birdcage:

----------


## Zewind

> _Originally posted by C_Dave45_ 
> *More poker chip trays and a birdcage:
> 
> 
> 
> *



Oooo - Im excited, whens the next game night?!  :Clap:

----------


## ddduke

Was waiting on grabbing a new harley but this came up for a great price so I settled. Going to rock it till maybe july then get rid of it again. Fairings are off because I'm starting a vynil wrap on the bike.

Put it in my living room cause I already have way too many toys sitting outside and couldn't fit this into the garage.

----------


## Shlade

^^

Pretty much what I would do if I could..

----------


## BrknFngrs

> _Originally posted by C_Dave45_ 
> *More poker chip trays and a birdcage:
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice! Where'd you find this? I'm looking for the exact same thing.

----------


## C_Dave45

> _Originally posted by BrknFngrs_ 
> * 
> 
> Nice! Where'd you find this? I'm looking for the exact same thing.*



A new store right here in Calgary. Has poker table supplies, chips, cards, accessories...

Sale on the chip cases too!!


http://www.calgarypokersupplies.com/...ases_s/179.htm

----------


## BrknFngrs

> _Originally posted by C_Dave45_ 
> * 
> 
> A new store right here in Calgary. Has poker table supplies, chips, cards, accessories...
> 
> Sale on the chip cases too!!
> 
> 
> http://www.calgarypokersupplies.com/...ases_s/179.htm*



That'll do the trick. Thanks!

----------


## Disoblige

I have terrible circulation in my fingers so this is useful but it takes a while to get hot. When I hold it, the heat dissipates quickly and comes back again in a few minutes. Does last a long time though. I think it's more useful for me to use in the office more than outdoors haha.

*Edit:* Left it on it's own for 20 minutes and it's too hot for the touch! I guess that's why it comes with a hot potato pouch to put it in. Good investment  :thumbs up:

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## Go4Long

> _Originally posted by Sugarphreak_ 
> *TomTom 1505M 
> 5&quot; Touchscreen w/ lifetime map updates
> 
> 
> 
> On sale for 128$ at Visions right now*



Nice, I might have to go pick one up. We have the factory GPS in the EVO, but not the outlander.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## codetrap

LG® 47LV4400
47-in. 1080p 120Hz LED LCD HDTV

Fits perfect over the Fireplace.  :Smilie:

----------


## b.rock1

really enjoying my razr so far, couldn't justify getting a 4S after my 3GS died. apple needs to step it up with the iPhone 5 or i won't be going back.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Disoblige_ 
> *
> I have terrible circulation in my fingers so this is useful but it takes a while to get hot. When I hold it, the heat dissipates quickly and comes back again in a few minutes. Does last a long time though. I think it's more useful for me to use in the office more than outdoors haha.
> 
> Edit: Left it on it's own for 20 minutes and it's too hot for the touch! I guess that's why it comes with a hot potato pouch to put it in. Good investment *



Just snugged one too! Need to fill it up a lot in the first light. The glow dies after 25 mins but if you shake it, it's fine.

Second fill and everything is gold.

----------


## A790

Samsung 55" 6900 Series  :Big Grin: 


2012 Kia Optima SX Turbo  :Big Grin: 

Been an expensive day  :Smilie:

----------


## schocker

You cannot get enough of the kias eh a790? 
 :ROFL!:  
while I must always hate hyundai and kia that is definitely a nice car with that turbo and all.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

'06 Fusion

----------


## Scat E46

> _Originally posted by ddduke_ 
> *Was waiting on grabbing a new harley but this came up for a great price so I settled. Going to rock it till maybe july then get rid of it again. Fairings are off because I'm starting a vynil wrap on the bike.
> 
> Put it in my living room cause I already have way too many toys sitting outside and couldn't fit this into the garage.
> 
> BIKE IN A LIVING ROOM PIC*



Nice kawi


I would stick my bike in the living room too if I didn't have 28 floors to go up.

Love seeing auto/bike stuff in the house haha

----------


## flipstah

New work boots!  :thumbs up:

----------


## A790

> _Originally posted by schocker_ 
> *You cannot get enough of the kias eh a790? 
>  
> while I must always hate hyundai and kia that is definitely a nice car with that turbo and all.*



 lol the price was right ;-)

I was going to buy a 335 but decided that I didn't want to be car poor...

----------


## ekguy

From tonight's City and Color show!!! 

Enjoyed the opening act so bought all their cd's.



Such a great show tonight!!!!

----------


## A790

> _Originally posted by ekguy_ 
> *From tonight's City and Color show!!! 
> 
> Enjoyed the opening act so bought all their cd's.
> 
> 
> 
> Such a great show tonight!!!!*



Damn dude, I'm jealous you got to go!

----------


## schocker

> _Originally posted by A790_ 
> * lol the price was right ;-)
> 
> I was going to buy a 335 but decided that I didn't want to be car poor...*



I believe maxboost would have something to say about that  :ROFL!:

----------


## A790

> _Originally posted by schocker_ 
> * 
> I believe maxboost would have something to say about that *



Hahaha  :Pimpin':  

It's not quite as fast as I'd like, but a boost controller can fix that  :Wink:  Otherwise it's got everything I need while still leaving me TONS of room in my monthly budget  :Big Grin: 

PS - the Mustang is also being sold  :Frown:

----------


## max_boost

You're richer than you think!

Nice ride though, enjoy!

 :Burn Out:

----------


## A790

> _Originally posted by max_boost_ 
> *You're richer than you think!
> 
> Nice ride though, enjoy!
> 
> *



Thanks Amigo. I was going to buy an '09 335xi but decided to hold off on the BMW for now and focus on acquiring another house.  :Frown:

----------


## AndyL

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> Just snugged one too! Need to fill it up a lot in the first light. The glow dies after 25 mins but if you shake it, it's fine.
> 
> Second fill and everything is gold.*



First fills and lights are pita's...

Tip - if your done for the day, toss it in a ziplock, better than pulling the burner (if you do that hot, the platinum piece falls out; then doesn't go back right; you'll end up replacing the burner) and keeps fuel from evaporating...

----------


## ekguy

> _Originally posted by A790_ 
> * 
> Damn dude, I'm jealous you got to go!*



this was only like my 4th/5th concert in my life ever. I think I need to start going to more shows. Dallas Green was amazing though. Such an amazing show. Wish i bought tickets for tonight's show as well.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by AndyL_ 
> * 
> 
> First fills and lights are pita's...
> 
> Tip - if your done for the day, toss it in a ziplock, better than pulling the burner (if you do that hot, the platinum piece falls out; then doesn't go back right; you'll end up replacing the burner) and keeps fuel from evaporating...*



Thanks for the tip! I'm sad that there's no 'off' switch for this puppy, otherwise it's perfect. This ZipLoc trick is perfect! Fleece pouch then Ziploc. Done.

----------


## Shlade

> _Originally posted by A790_ 
> * 
> Hahaha  
> 
> It's not quite as fast as I'd like, but a boost controller can fix that  Otherwise it's got everything I need while still leaving me TONS of room in my monthly budget 
> 
> PS - the Mustang is also being sold *



how much for the mustang....?

----------


## A790

> _Originally posted by Shlade_ 
> * 
> 
> how much for the mustang....?*



$13,700.  :Smilie:

----------


## superflychief

> _Originally posted by A790_ 
> *
> Samsung 55&quot; 6900 Series 
> 
> 
> 2012 Kia Optima SX Turbo 
> 
> Been an expensive day *



How do you like the Optima so far? I love the car and the price is awesome.

----------


## A790

> _Originally posted by superflychief_ 
> * 
> 
> How do you like the Optima so far? I love the car and the price is awesome.*



I haven't taken delivery yet. Should be over the next day or two. Just waiting on the dealer to find a red 2012 SX.

----------


## codetrap

TPLO Surgery for Gracie.. knee #2.

 

Think pets are cheap entertainment? We're into this dog for a total of $16G's since we got her in 2006.

----------


## [email protected]

^^ Not good, just got finished with back surgery on one of our dogs as well  :Frown:

----------


## Go4Long

I don't know what the resale is on your dog...but it seems like you're gettin hosed  :Wink:

----------


## codetrap

> _Originally posted by Go4Long_ 
> *I don't know what the resale is on your dog...but it seems like you're gettin hosed *



She was a "free" rescue dog that we got from Gleichen. Don't think her resale is very good..

----------


## Freeskier

What breed is she? Is it one with knee problems in the history? Or did you just buy a lemon?  :Wink:

----------


## austic



----------


## codetrap

> _Originally posted by Freeskier_ 
> *What breed is she? Is it one with knee problems in the history? Or did you just buy a lemon? *



Lab Cross.
» Click image for larger version

----------


## lint

> _Originally posted by austic_ 
> **



reebok oly shoes? did you get those locally?

----------


## max_boost

:Clap:

----------


## n1zm0

> _Originally posted by A790_ 
> * 
> I haven't taken delivery yet. Should be over the next day or two. Just waiting on the dealer to find a red 2012 SX.*



too bad the turbocharged engine only comes on the top of the line one.

----------


## K3RMiTdot

> _Originally posted by A790_ 
> * 
> I haven't taken delivery yet. Should be over the next day or two. Just waiting on the dealer to find a red 2012 SX.*



I love the interiors in that car!

----------


## Tik-Tok

Just a good cheap DD.

----------


## 4doorj

> _Originally posted by Tik-Tok_ 
> *Just a good cheap DD.
> 
> *



Nice!
Congrats on the purchase. I'm planning on buying one this summer for DD too.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> _Originally posted by 4doorj_ 
> * 
> Nice!
> Congrats on the purchase. I'm planning on buying one this summer for DD too.*



Thanks. I couldn't pass up on the lease rates/$1000 cred. they had in December, but it's almost impossible to find a 2 door LX in western Canada, so it won't be here until end of this month.

I would have preferred the Si to be honest, but they only come with a sunroof, and my hair kept brushing against the lowered interior head liner. Too annoying.

----------


## 4doorj

I know honda is probably late on it, but I love the bluetooth connectivity radio thingy setup they have now on all models of the civic.
I wanted a 2 door too, but since I already have a s2000 I'm just getting the sedan.

----------


## Supa Dexta

What it lacks in head room it makes up for in ground clearance!

----------


## wes_v

> _Originally posted by Supa Dexta_ 
> *What it lacks in head room it makes up for in ground clearance!*



 :ROFL!:

----------


## Tik-Tok

> _Originally posted by Supa Dexta_ 
> *What it lacks in head room it makes up for in ground clearance!*



It's a daily driver, lol. Who the hell in their right mind wants a lowered car with our shitty "road clearing"  :ROFL!:  I don't think it's high enough as it is!

----------


## 88CRX

> _Originally posted by Supa Dexta_ 
> *What it lacks in head room it makes up for in ground clearance!*



No kidding! 

I havent seen the new Civics in person but those press photos are ridiculous. Looks like it has a damn lift kit on it! If you wanted to slam that thing youd need 12 lowering springs  :ROFL!:

----------


## LongCity

adidas Crazy 8:

IMG_1272 by LongCity, on Flickr

Nike Shox BB4:

IMG_1275 by LongCity, on Flickr

Nike Shox BB4 "Standford":

IMG_1274 by LongCity, on Flickr

Air Jordan X Retro "Chicago":

IMG_1291 by LongCity, on Flickr

Air Jordan XI IE:

IMG_1298 by LongCity, on Flickr

Nike LunarGlide+ 3:

IMG_1299 by LongCity, on Flickr

Nike Woven Chukka "Netherlands":

IMG_1300 by LongCity, on Flickr

----------


## GOnSHO



----------


## Trinzler

> _Originally posted by Tik-Tok_ 
> *Just a good cheap DD.
> 
> *



How does the new k24 feel compared to the old k-series ?

----------


## swak

> _Originally posted by GOnSHO_ 
> **



Sick dude!! Im a huge fan of the right OE rims, and those look pretty good for not OE hah.

What are those going on?

----------------------
But been making some dece gains, so be starting working with creatine.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> _Originally posted by Trinzler_ 
> * 
> 
> How does the new k24 feel compared to the old k-series ?*



Didn't even test drive the SI. Mine is 2 door LX. As I said, SI comes with sunroof, which I hit my head against. If it could come without the sunroof, I'd have taken one in a heartbeat.

----------


## Rat Fink

.

----------


## austic

> _Originally posted by lint_ 
> * 
> 
> reebok oly shoes? did you get those locally?*



nope had to order online from rouge fitness canada

----------


## GOnSHO

> _Originally posted by swak_ 
> * 
> 
> Sick dude!! Im a huge fan of the right OE rims, and those look pretty good for not OE hah.
> 
> What are those going on?
> *




they're going on my beretta, in the garage rebuilding it as we speak.. nice nitrous kit too  :Wink:

----------


## redsrt4

so happy to get one of this
http://www.mint.ca/store/coin/fine-silver-1-kilogram-coin-year-of-the-dragon-2012-prod1140004

----------


## Trinzler

Word of advice to anyone, if you are getting anything from Osir, stay the hell away from Osir-USA and go through Zmax or any other distributor. They are that terrible.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

$129 and three demerits fuck im a dumbass.

----------


## DJ Lazy

The rubber sole on my old work boots is about ready to fall off, so I picked up a new pair of Dakota's today.

----------


## Civic_Drift

A Canon Rebel T3i, can't wait to experiment with it

----------


## FraserB

> _Originally posted by Twin_Cam_Turbo_ 
> *$129 and three demerits fuck im a dumbass.*



20kph over?

----------


## sh0ko

hefty amount for a sweater but couldnt resist the half off

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> _Originally posted by FraserB_ 
> * 
> 
> 20kph over?*



21 over.

----------


## Unknown303

> _Originally posted by Twin_Cam_Turbo_ 
> * 
> 
> 21 over.*



Better than getting caught going under 16.  :Wink:

----------


## Go4Long

Lol

----------


## schurchill39

> _Originally posted by sh0ko_ 
> *» Click image for larger version
> *



How do you like these? I've been seeing people wear them everywhere lately and have me pretty curious over how they feel compared to a normal shoe. What did you roughly pay for them if you dont mind me asking.

----------


## sh0ko

> _Originally posted by schurchill39_ 
> * 
> 
> How do you like these? I've been seeing people wear them everywhere lately and have me pretty curious over how they feel compared to a normal shoe. What did you roughly pay for them if you dont mind me asking.*



theyre absolutely awesome.. they truly feel "barefooted"... i paid 110 for them (the komodo) i did enough research on them that for pure cross fit training + running the komodos are the best and most durable.. the bilikas or whatever have quality issues and wear and tear within 2 mths... the sprints are apparently awesome but just for running. the classics i hear are good but they dont fit very well to some feet and need that extra "tightening" with the straps or laces

----------


## swak

Sold my CAAD9 (will be missed).. and bought a SuperSix  :thumbs up:  
Firm believer in Cannondale. The Best, IMO

----------


## ekguy

WOW!!!

 :Drool:

----------


## GoChris

> _Originally posted by sh0ko_ 
> * 
> 
> theyre absolutely awesome.. they truly feel &quot;barefooted&quot;... i paid 110 for them (the komodo) i did enough research on them that for pure cross fit training + running the komodos are the best and most durable.. the bilikas or whatever have quality issues and wear and tear within 2 mths... the sprints are apparently awesome but just for running. the classics i hear are good but they dont fit very well to some feet and need that extra &quot;tightening&quot; with the straps or laces*



Where did you get them at? I run (a lot) and every week after my run at the Oval I like to do a lap barefoot for fun, feels good. I'd like to start doing very light training with a racing flat or a shoe like that as well.

----------


## bigbadboss101

The Five Fingers you can get them at MEC. If you go to the Vibram site they say SportChek, Atmosphere and other stores have them too. MEC do not have every color though.

I ended up picking up a pair of Bikila, Komodo, and the Trek LS (Casual Friday office wear) online. I was tempted to go one of the female colors too.

----------


## sh0ko

> _Originally posted by GoChris_ 
> * 
> 
> Where did you get them at? I run (a lot) and every week after my run at the Oval I like to do a lap barefoot for fun, feels good. I'd like to start doing very light training with a racing flat or a shoe like that as well.*



the komodos are apparently best for crossfit with am emphasis on training.

Apparently the Bikilas have major quality issues and tend to fall apart real easy


if you're looking strictly for running go with the sprints or the "speed" which is found online. if you cant find what ur looking for just go try on a pair figure ur size and order onlien haha

----------


## Disoblige

RF1100 Matte Black

Great price too locally. Cheaper than online  :Big Grin:

----------


## lilmira

It freaking sucks to be stuck at work when you want to go home and play with your new toy. First world problem I guess.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Exped Downmat 7



Osprey Talon 44



GF's Christmas present finally came in after a few supplier screwups - 40# Samick Stingray

----------


## 03ozwhip

^^^im actually really shocked i didnt see a new MEC vest on your list lol

----------


## whiskas

I got tired of renting equipment.

----------


## ercchry

mmm... beer

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## ercchry

all plumbed up with a full keg



who needs to go out when you have pool and a beer tap at home  :Pimpin':

----------


## JudasJimmy

This thing weights 141 lbs. I don't know how I'm going to get it to the basement.

----------


## Unknown303

> _Originally posted by JudasJimmy_ 
> *This thing weights 141 lbs. I don't know how I'm going to get it to the basement.*



Carry it?  :dunno:

----------


## TomcoPDR

> _Originally posted by Unknown303_ 
> * 
> 
> Carry it? *



Remember the days where 40" non-LCD used to be a lot more heavier.

----------


## redsrt4

creation by shane.. verve model at skyview ranch.. :thumbs up:   :thumbs up:   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## Tram Common

> _Originally posted by topsecret_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> Just throw a cutler turbo on it and call it a day!!!  What year is that? '11?*



2011 Sno Pro, one of only 18 in the area, although mine came from the States.

No turbo plans for it... I want a somewhat reliable sled and I have my car for my 300 HP needs.  :Wink:

----------


## sh0ko

> _Originally posted by whiskas_ 
> *I got tired of renting equipment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




f*ing awesome!!!

----------


## topsecret

> _Originally posted by Tram Common_ 
> [B] 
> 
> 2011 Sno Pro, one of only 18 in the area, although mine came from the States.
> 
> No turbo plans for it... I want a somewhat reliable sled and I have my car for my 300 HP needs.





I ride a 2010 standard m8 npp pipe pwr comander timbersled intake...had a turbo nytro last year, rode a couple turbo m8's and 1100's this year...I feel way more comfortable on my somewhat stock sled! I realized its more fun to just go out and ride than to get caught up in the dick swinging power contest on the mountains! lol


latest toy purchase: (throwing 28" swamp lights, some kind of exhaust and programmer once they have the r&d done, stereo, windshield roof and bumpers)

edit: this is a random pic from google, mine isnt in yet!

----------


## l/l/rX



----------


## Meback

How much did you pay for that flight ^

----------


## AndyL

Big f'in garage baby  :Smilie:  

And a whole lot of useless crap attached that makes the woman happy  :Smilie:

----------


## kaput

.

----------


## Palmiros

> _Originally posted by kaput_ 
> *What area is that in?*



Silver Springs maybe? Nice place!

----------


## l/l/rX

> _Originally posted by Meback_ 
> *How much did you pay for that flight ^*



$1021. Seat sale with AC right now.

----------


## Rat Fink

.

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## Rat Fink

.

----------


## Rat Fink

.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> _Originally posted by Rat Fink_ 
> * 
> I also didn't want the sunroof since it knocks some of the headroom down with the lower headliner.*



Wtf is up with that? My civic was the same way. I would have taken the Si in a heartbeat if it wasn't for the lowered headliner from the sunroof.

Do manufacturers assume everyone is driving with a gansta lean these days?

----------


## AndyL

> _Originally posted by kaput_ 
> *What area is that in?*



Beiseker - House for half the price of Calgary, shorter commute (greater distance, but close to 10min faster)

----------


## FraserB

Did some shopping at the LEGO store.  :Big Grin:  







Still trying to track this one down.

----------


## nismodrifter

Finally got a pair of sunglasses that should be in every mans arsenal:

----------


## Unknown303

> _Originally posted by nismodrifter_ 
> *Finally got a pair of sunglasses that should be in every mans arsenal:
> 
> *



Which series are they. I have the old rivet style 1950's and the 80's ones.

----------


## Sentry

New daily. Selling the VW.

----------


## Ekliptix

Detailing supplies for the Z06. $270US total inc/ shipping.

Meguiar's G110v2 Professional Dual Action Polisher 


Meguiar's W 9207 7" Soft Buff 2.0 Foam Finishing Pad 
 

SOFTBUFF 2.0 FOAM POLISHING PAD 7 inch 


Meguiar's G19216 Ultimate Polish - 16 oz. 


Meguiar's G18216 Ultimate Liquid Wax - 16 oz. 


Meguiar's X2020 Supreme Shine Microfiber Cloths (Pack of 3) 


Cobra Guzzler HD Waffle Weave Drying Towel, 16 x 24 inches 


Armor All, All Wheel Protectant, 7 oz


Meguiar's G-7214 Gold Class Rich Leather Cleaner and Conditioner

----------


## flipstah

While waiting for a table at Smuggler's, I found a random find at an antique store.

----------


## Dave P

05 Foreman 500

----------


## dj_honda

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *While waiting for a table at Smuggler's, I found a random find at an antique store.
> 
> *



Those are pretty cool U of C cufflinks....I wonder if they still sell those

----------


## jsn

Not my pictures, but i just picked these up.

----------


## taemo

> _Originally posted by FraserB_ 
> *Did some shopping at the LEGO store.  
> *



nice lego technics!
what else have you bought in the past?
I wanna get some technic later on, after I get the SW Star Destroyer and the Lego VW





> _Originally posted by Sentry_ 
> *New daily. Selling the VW.*



sick ae-86, where did you get it and for how much if you don't mind me asking (can PM if want to keep it private)





> _Originally posted by jsn_ 
> *Not my pictures, but i just picked these up. 
> *



nice choice on the hamilton, wanted to get one as daily watch myself

----------


## FraserB

> _Originally posted by taemo_ 
> * 
> 
> nice lego technics!
> what else have you bought in the past?
> I wanna get some technic later on, after I get the SW Star Destroyer and the Lego VW*



These were the first in about 6 years I think. All my Lego is down in the basement, but these are going to be display only lol. The crane is apparently discontinued so I have to hunt it down on Ebay and then there is a new model flatdeck truck with crane coming out in the summer.

Lego prices are crazy now. The crane will probably run $200 and the flatdeck $250 when it comes out. :crazy nut: 

I think the Star Destroyer is $500 :Shock:

----------


## kaput

.

----------


## Sentry

> _Originally posted by taemo_ 
> *sick ae-86, where did you get it and for how much if you don't mind me asking (can PM if want to keep it private)*



$2000, came with new winters on the stockers and some toasted summer tires on 16" enkeis. I/H/E, lowered 2".

----------


## know1edge

> _Originally posted by Sentry_ 
> * 
> $2000, came with new winters on the stockers and some toasted summer tires on 16&quot; enkeis. I/H/E, lowered 2&quot;.*



 :Shock:  
how did you score that?

----------


## DJ Lazy

Nothing fancy, but it does the job...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sentry

> _Originally posted by know1edge_ 
> * 
> 
>  
> how did you score that?*



Fast on the phone when I saw it on Kijiji.  :Big Grin: 

By the time I viewed it that night he had 8 other calls.

By the time I picked it up the next day he had an offer for $3000.

----------


## know1edge

was that from blind river?

----------


## KRyn

Full water cooling system for my PC and a bunch of power lifting gear! I can't wait for it all to arrive in the next week or so!
 :Smilie:

----------


## finboy

tribute iphone case to my recently deceased cat



from this picture...

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## ekguy

+1 on what COS asked. 

And also sorry about your cat. I would be a mess if mine passed away and he's getting up there in years so starting to worry about it more and more.

----------


## finboy

http://www.grovemade.com/

Not cheap but I have something very unique to remind me of him every time I use my phone, thanks for the thoughts

----------


## GOnSHO

engagement ring  :Big Grin:   :Love:

----------


## jampack

> _Originally posted by GOnSHO_ 
> *engagement ring  *



Congrats!  :thumbs up:

----------


## ekguy

:thumbs up:

----------


## BlackRadon

> _Originally posted by finboy_ 
> *tribute iphone case to my recently deceased cat
> 
> 
> 
> from this picture...
> 
> *



sorry to hear about the cat! You made that? love the wooden case!! :Drool:

----------


## finboy

Nope, had it made by the above site

----------


## GOnSHO

> _Originally posted by jampack_ 
> * 
> 
> Congrats! *







> _Originally posted by ekguy_ 
> **






thanks guys  :Big Grin:  im pretty stoked, now im just trying to figure out the best way to do it..

we love going to hockey games together, so maybe ill try and find some tickets and do it that way at the game??

----------


## blitz

Car's beeing shipped here, so won't see it for about a week.

----------


## aypi

just bought this today for cheap.

nordictrack t7 ze


finally, no more running/jogging in the snow.  :Big Grin:

----------


## swak

> _Originally posted by GOnSHO_ 
> * 
> 
> thanks guys  im pretty stoked, now im just trying to figure out the best way to do it..
> 
> we love going to hockey games together, so maybe ill try and find some tickets and do it that way at the game??*



... as long as they're not SportChek zone, that'd work im sure  :Clap:  
Call the saddledome and get them to find you on the kiss-cam then.. oh wait, theres more!!! 
... Game resumes, FFFFUUUUUUU!

haha... But Congrats man!!

----------


## GOnSHO

> _Originally posted by swak_ 
> * 
> 
> ... as long as they're not SportChek zone, that'd work im sure  
> Call the saddledome and get them to find you on the kiss-cam then.. oh wait, theres more!!! 
> ... Game resumes, FFFFUUUUUUU!
> 
> haha... But Congrats man!!*



lol thanks brett! haha

----------


## spikerS

Ok, Baygirl is threatening me with no more love in the bedroom, she says we need some good karma or some stupid shit like that.

Rage2 owes me a set of Flames tickets for an upcoming game. Talk to him and see if you can squirrel them out of him. Baygirl's and My gift to you.

Can't believe I am letting a woman talk me out of tickets to a Flames game...

Congrats none the less GOnSHO, enjoy the game, and I hope it all works out for you both!

----------


## jdmsource

> _Originally posted by spikers_ 
> *Ok, Baygirl is threatening me with no more love in the bedroom, she says we need some good karma or some stupid shit like that.
> 
> Rage2 owes me a set of Flames tickets for an upcoming game. Talk to him and see if you can squirrel them out of him. Baygirl's and My gift to you.
> 
> Can't believe I am letting a woman talk me out of tickets to a Flames game...
> 
> Congrats none the less GOnSHO, enjoy the game, and I hope it all works out for you both!*



 :thumbs up:  wow thats very generous of you Spikers! i'm sure some good karma will come both yours and baygirls way

----------


## eblend

> _Originally posted by blitz_ 
> *Car's beeing shipped here, so won't see it for about a week.
> 
> 
> *



That looks like a china unit running Windows CE, am I right? let me know how that works out, I want to get something similar for the wifes car

New phone, time to try WP7

----------


## HHURICANE1

Bontrager RXXL Limited Edition cycling shoes.

----------


## swak

Sick man!! 

Let me know how you find those shoes!
How big are your feet man?? Xxl that's massive haha.. Do you have any problems hitting your chainstay at all?

----------


## bigboom

> _Originally posted by swak_ 
> *Sick man!! 
> 
> Let me know how you find those shoes!
> How big are your feet man?? Xxl that's massive haha.. Do you have any problems hitting your chainstay at all?*



rxxxl is the name of the shoe...not the size  :Smilie:

----------


## swak

Oh, well F- trek then haha

----------


## HHURICANE1

Ya, just size 44.

----------


## mo_money2supe

> _Originally posted by eblend_ 
> 
> *That looks like a china unit running Windows CE, am I right? let me know how that works out, I want to get something similar for the wifes car*



It's the Dynavin unit - they make factory fitting units for most German vehicles. They make one with an Android based software too, but they're in high demand and are hard to get. I've been wanting to get one for myself but all the reviews online aren't always the most favourable. Still, I'd love to pick one up if I could get my hands on one.

----------


## GOnSHO

> _Originally posted by spikers_ 
> *Ok, Baygirl is threatening me with no more love in the bedroom, she says we need some good karma or some stupid shit like that.
> 
> Rage2 owes me a set of Flames tickets for an upcoming game. Talk to him and see if you can squirrel them out of him. Baygirl's and My gift to you.
> 
> Can't believe I am letting a woman talk me out of tickets to a Flames game...
> 
> Congrats none the less GOnSHO, enjoy the game, and I hope it all works out for you both!*




HEY!!! thanks man, i appreciate it!!

----------


## baygirl

> _Originally posted by GOnSHO_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> HEY!!! thanks man, i appreciate it!!*



You can thank me :ROFL!:  
Just be sure to post and let us know how it turns out :Smilie:

----------


## GOnSHO

thanks baygirl! will do!! ill msg rage right now

----------


## Canadian Si

Samsung Galaxy S II LTE!

----------


## Vagabond142

Bit of a story behind this purchase, as it is in fact an art commission:

This was ordered and paid for in November... then the dude, literally the next DAY, got a contract that took up 3 months of professional work for him, so Nov, Dec, and Jan were off the board. Then, out of the blue, the pencils for this land in my email and, a week and a couple of tweaks later, one of the best bits of comic book art I have ever commissioned lands in my email inbox. I honestly think he put a little extra effort in because it took so long to get around to it.

Rogue (pre-Jim Lee uniform; modernized by artist) by Carlos Gomez Moreno-Cid, one of my all-time favorite artists:

» Click image for larger version


And here's the reference picture used for the commission:

----------


## takkyu

From the reference picture to what you received is quite amazing. I love the artist's imagination/recreation.

----------


## Vagabond142

> _Originally posted by takkyu_ 
> *From the reference picture to what you received is quite amazing. I love the artist's imagination/recreation.*



Indeed!

The last two commissions I have from him (one of my original character Desyrynel and the Rogue piece above) were almost telepathic in how precisely they matched what I was asking for. I literally told him "Rogue, in mid-80's green and black uniform, modernized mohawk. have fun with it, GO!  :Big Grin: " and the result is above. As Jeremy Clarkson is fond of saying: "It is absolutely _stunning_"

(Caveat: keep in mind, art is very much in the eye of the beholder)

----------


## spikerS

^^
Sheesh, that is a great commission, makes the one I got from Todd Nauch last year look like crap.

Le SIGH...

----------


## Vagabond142

Spikers:

I think I've said it before, but your Todd Nauck one is very cool  :Big Grin:  It's a different style and, quite honestly, great for a con-commish.  :thumbs up:  

I would be super-happy to have that Nauck commission if I were you, because I remember the story behind it that you posted, and that makes it 70x more valuable than anything I could commission from anyone for any reason. So take pride in your commission, because it's awesome  :Smilie:

----------


## spikerS

> _Originally posted by Vagabond142_ 
> *Spikers:
> 
> I think I've said it before, but your Todd Nauck one is very cool  It's a different style and, quite honestly, great for a con-commish.  
> 
> I would be super-happy to have that Nauck commission if I were you, because I remember the story behind it that you posted, and that makes it 70x more valuable than anything I could commission from anyone for any reason. So take pride in your commission, because it's awesome *



Don't get me wrong, I am happy with mine. Just when comparing the two that i kinda grumble. LOL

----------


## Vagabond142

Oh, don't worry man... I've spent $180 on a commission before that I am very unhappy with. And I grumble when comparing to the artist's other commissions of the same character :/

----------


## mwmhong

> _Originally posted by Vagabond142_ 
> *Bit of a story behind this purchase, as it is in fact an art commission:
> 
> This was ordered and paid for in November... then the dude, literally the next DAY, got a contract that took up 3 months of professional work for him, so Nov, Dec, and Jan were off the board. Then, out of the blue, the pencils for this land in my email and, a week and a couple of tweaks later, one of the best bits of comic book art I have ever commissioned lands in my email inbox. I honestly think he put a little extra effort in because it took so long to get around to it.
> 
> Rogue (pre-Jim Lee uniform; modernized by artist) by Carlos Gomez Moreno-Cid, one of my all-time favorite artists:
> 
> » Click image for larger version
> 
> ...



Nice picture. 

That reference pic is from Uncanny X-men during 'Inferno' when they were taking on the Marauders. 
I think it's Silvestri's art.

----------


## Vagabond142

> _Originally posted by mwmhong_ 
> * 
> 
> Nice picture. 
> 
> That reference pic is from Uncanny X-men during 'Inferno' when they were taking on the Marauders. 
> I think it's Silvestri's art.*



» Click image for larger version

Top row  :Big Grin:  (got that last year at the mini-con at McMahon. The stickered prices are NOT what I paid (I paid much less for the Jubilee issue, and I think $10 all said for Inferno))

On another note  :hijacked:   :Big Grin:

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by mo_money2supe_ 
> * 
> 
> It's the Dynavin unit - they make factory fitting units for most German vehicles. They make one with an Android based software too, but they're in high demand and are hard to get. I've been wanting to get one for myself but all the reviews online aren't always the most favourable. Still, I'd love to pick one up if I could get my hands on one.*



German vehicles you say.... Hmm I will have to look into these more. Would love a replacement for my Golf, and if it comes with Android that would be awesome!  :thumbs up: 


Nothing crazy, but my latest (10 mins ago) as I had to fill my craving:

 

And a new set of _Genuine OEM VW_ wiper blades for my car @ the cost of $53..  :crazy nut:

----------


## Tik-Tok

+

----------


## schocker

Tiktok, here is a larger version if you would like
» Click image for larger version
 :ROFL!: 

fak too late

----------


## Go4Long

Zeiss Conquest 3-9X40  :Big Grin:

----------


## Vagabond142

Printing, 5 11x17 posters for $10 from Staples print center + frame (bought ages ago (literally a year)) 2 pack for $10 from Michael's. 4 of the posters went into my art portfolio for framing later, my newest commission got to go directly on the art wall  :thumbs up:  

(This is the second half of my wall, there is a Chun Li and a production page from Witchblade issue 58 to the left, and a double sketched Witchblade, a C. Viper head sketch, and a Morrigan head sketch to the right.)

» Click image for larger version

It is at this particular point that I refer you to the first line of my signature (adjusts glasses) :B

----------


## C_Dave45

The fishermen on here will appreciate these:

----------


## Unknown303

> _Originally posted by C_Dave45_ 
> *The fishermen on here will appreciate these:
> 
> 
> *



Nice I picked up some wading boots last season. With all this warm weather I should really get my 2012 license and hit the Bow.

----------


## mo_money2supe

> _Originally posted by DJ Lazy_ 
> *German vehicles you say.... Hmm I will have to look into these more. Would love a replacement for my Golf, and if it comes with Android that would be awesome! 
> *



For your money blowing adventures:
 

Looks like the VW units control the HVAC controls too!  :Drool:   :thumbs up: 

http://www.dynavin.com/products/product_dnv_vw1.php

----------


## blitz

The Dynavin units seem to get pretty good reviews, and have seamless integration.

I spent a lot of time comparing these vs stock nav vs aftermarket and this was the clear winner to me. Steering wheel controls still work and great ipod integration. Only thing that's disappointing is you can get a Sirius tuner for it.

They're not cheap, I got mine from Car Audio Craze in the US for $810 shipped. But a factory unit would run me $1500 with bluetooth.

Once I get it and use it for a bit, I'll chime in with what I think about it.

----------


## 89s1

Breakfast at Eggs & More.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> _Originally posted by Vagabond142_ 
> *Printing, 5 11x17 posters for $10 from Staples print center + frame (bought ages ago (literally a year)) 2 pack for $10 from Michael's. 4 of the posters went into my art portfolio for framing later, my newest commission got to go directly on the art wall  
> 
> (This is the second half of my wall, there is a Chun Li and a production page from Witchblade issue 58 to the left, and a double sketched Witchblade, a C. Viper head sketch, and a Morrigan head sketch to the right.)
> 
> » Click image for larger version
> 
> It is at this particular point that I refer you to the first line of my signature (adjusts glasses) :B*



im gonna go out on a limb here and say you dont have a girlfriend? LOL your sig fits you perfectly! thats alot of $$ spent on that stuff man, i hope its worth it in the end for you  :thumbs up:

----------


## Vagabond142

> _Originally posted by 03ozwhip_ 
> * thats alot of $$ spent on that stuff man, i hope its worth it in the end for you *



To be honest, 90% of the art I have comes from the Calgary Comic Cons. I'm a collector, so collecting is what I do.  :thumbs up: 

It's a hell of a lot cheaper than collecting cars, like some Beyonders XD

----------


## Shlade

with a giant line of credit you can collect cars too haha

----------


## Rat Fink

.

----------


## Kardon



----------


## Unknown303

> _Originally posted by Rat Fink_ 
> * 
> 
> I've been hearing these types of boots may be getting banned from lakes due to those soles carrying destructive algae and other microbial growth that will cross contaminate lakes.*



They do say it's better to use the soft rubber soled boots, like the ones I picked up this year. Or you make damn sure to rinse and clean them off really well.

----------


## ryuen



----------


## Euro_Trash

> _Originally posted by Kardon_ 
> **



Those are purty

----------


## Vagabond142

Friend's dad had a brand spanking new, never unboxed Cooler Master Storm Trooper full tower case for $80... retails at $189.99. So I said fuck yes  :Smilie: 



This case is MASSIVE. It's also extremely quiet, and cools like a goddamned refrigerator with just the stock fans at full speed (and at full speed, it just sounds like you're a kilometer away from Deerfoot... a rushing wind sound that isn't annoying at all)

----------


## 962 kid

HKS Vmount, no more 100C intake temps for me

----------


## LongCity

> _Originally posted by Kardon_ 
> **



Nice! Local pickup?

----------


## Kardon

> _Originally posted by LongCity_ 
> * 
> 
> Nice! Local pickup?*



I wish, I'm waiting for delivery from beach camera down in the states. I can't wait for the moment those lamb skin earpads touch down on my lobes  :Drool: 

EDIT: Just got them in  :Big Grin:  

These pics are of the unit I got, the cups are hard to photograph accurately, its much closer to the color taken in dimmer lighting.

----------


## chathamf

What do you guys recommend? The new Nike Free's or the Lunarglides?

I know there's lots of sneaker heads on here that likely have multiple pairs of both, so looking for an opinion. Want them for just casual use, not actually running. Just looking for a fly comfy pair of kicks.

----------


## LongCity

Haha still hard to say. What do you want in your casual shoe? The Frees are a firmer ride and the LGs are squishy and bouncy. LG 1 and 2s are squishier and bouncier than the 3s. LGs are more structured as the Frees are a minimal shoe. Both are extremely comfortable. The upper on the Frees are more comfortable, offer less protection, and are a hell of a lot more flexible as there is hardly anything covering your foot. They are a bit more breathable as well but I like the bounce and softness of the LG midsole.

----------


## LongCity

> _Originally posted by Kardon_ 
> * 
> I wish, I'm waiting for delivery from beach camera down in the states. I can't wait for the moment those lamb skin earpads touch down on my lobes 
> 
> EDIT: Just got them in  
> 
> These pics are of the unit I got, the cups are hard to photograph accurately, its much closer to the color taken in dimmer lighting.
> 
> 
> ...



What kind of music player are you using? Do you need a portable amp to power those cause I can't imagine any regular player would have enough juice for those.

----------


## flipstah

I ser MiniDisc... Those HD ones have enough juice I believe

----------


## chathamf

> _Originally posted by LongCity_ 
> *Haha still hard to say. What do you want in your casual shoe? The Frees are a firmer ride and the LGs are squishy and bouncy. LG 1 and 2s are squishier and bouncier than the 3s. LGs are more structured as the Frees are a minimal shoe. Both are extremely comfortable. The upper on the Frees are more comfortable, offer less protection, and are a hell of a lot more flexible as there is hardly anything covering your foot. They are a bit more breathable as well but I like the bounce and softness of the LG midsole.*



Haha, looks like I need both! May as well become a sneaker head!

----------


## chathamf

> _Originally posted by LongCity_ 
> *Haha still hard to say. What do you want in your casual shoe? The Frees are a firmer ride and the LGs are squishy and bouncy. LG 1 and 2s are squishier and bouncier than the 3s. LGs are more structured as the Frees are a minimal shoe. Both are extremely comfortable. The upper on the Frees are more comfortable, offer less protection, and are a hell of a lot more flexible as there is hardly anything covering your foot. They are a bit more breathable as well but I like the bounce and softness of the LG midsole.*



Haha, looks like I need both! May as well become a sneaker head!

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## Kardon

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *I ser MiniDisc... Those HD ones have enough juice I believe*



Yeah I'm using some jdm Hi-MD (mz eh1) players that all use HD digital amps, they're working pretty well together but they could always benefit from an external amp. These were sold as 'portable' headphones, and as such they come with a ~4ft cable terminated with a 3.5mm end. They work well from portable sources.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat



----------


## Davetronz



----------


## Team_Mclaren

^^ did you get them at the sale at south fish creek?

» Click image for larger version

Bought a new Int Bauer APX

----------


## CUG

The box came with two.

----------


## l/l/rX

Oral B Smartseries 5000, my first electric toothbrush, pretty excited to try it out tonight haha.

----------


## CUG

^ I have one, it buzzes my brain and eyeballs.

----------


## Vagabond142

> _Originally posted by CUG_ 
> *^ I have one, it buzzes my brain and eyeballs.*



You're supposed to use it on your teeth, not your eyes and forehead  :Clap:

----------


## Go4Long

I don't believe I've ever been "excited" to try out a toothbrush. Hehe

----------


## PD77

Pending an inspection we just purchased this last night!

----------


## GOnSHO

> _Originally posted by baygirl_ 
> * 
> You can thank me 
> Just be sure to post and let us know how it turns out*



well after being on hold with the saddledome for over 2 hours, i couldnt get a hold of anyone so i couldnt do a BIG energy board/camera thing, but i did ask her to marry me at the game and said yes!! 

thank you spikers and baygirl for the tickets!!

----------


## hurrdurr

Congrats homie. Pics?

----------


## topsecret

> _Originally posted by PD77_ 
> *House*




Is that in the NW Evansmeade area?!

----------


## PD77

> _Originally posted by topsecret_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> Is that in the NW Evansmeade area?!*



It's in Panorama Hills.

----------


## baygirl

> _Originally posted by GOnSHO_ 
> * 
> 
> well after being on hold with the saddledome for over 2 hours, i couldnt get a hold of anyone so i couldnt do a BIG energy board/camera thing, but i did ask her to marry me at the game and said yes!! 
> 
> thank you spikers and baygirl for the tickets!!*



Congrats  :Clap:   :Clap:  
(But in all honesty the tickets were spikers, I just suggested he give you the tickets lol)

----------


## GOnSHO

well thank you for suggesting it !  :Big Grin:  she loved it!

just picked my TSW's from Tunerworks

----------


## aquamarine

Kind of a 3-fer

----------


## Tik-Tok

I know I posted the car a few pages ago... but you're looking at the 3M/Xpel as my latest purchase in this pic  :ROFL!:

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Yeah, now I just have to come up with a way to mount it on the Jeep.  :crazy nut:  I guess I needed a fabbed bumper anyway...

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## FraserB

It's rated at 8500lbs

CatSplat, get the RC winch plate. I'll grab a picture of my buddies tomorrow.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

It's an 8500lb unit, it's certainly not a Warn but it wasn't Warn-priced, either.

I definitely like the RC plate, but I'm still undecided. Modifying a used XJ winch bumper might be the path of least cost, but if one fails to turn up I'll likely go with the RC. Or wait for Johnny to part out another ARB'd ZJ - I'm sure it's just a matter of time.  :ROFL!:

----------


## eblend

After 12 years with Rogers....

So far digging it pretty well, surpisingly better than rogers at my work place and at my house!

----------


## l/l/rX

just booked my flight for europe! 

London -> Brussels (Tomorrowland) -> Barcelona -> Ibiza 

So far there are 8 of us going... gonna die on this trip. 

Plan on Skydiving in Barcelona and doing some scuba diving, hope to get some sick footage with my go pro that i'll be picking up pretty soon here.  :Clap:

----------


## 4doorj

My first non nike basketball shoes.
2012 all star edition adizero 2.5
Hard to tell from the picture but they are orange.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by l/l/rX_ 
> *
> just booked my flight for europe! 
> 
> London -&gt; Brussels (Tomorrowland) -&gt; Barcelona -&gt; Ibiza 
> 
> So far there are 8 of us going... gonna die on this trip. 
> 
> Plan on Skydiving in Barcelona and doing some scuba diving, hope to get some sick footage with my go pro that i'll be picking up pretty soon here. *



Calgary to Heathrow is only 8 hours? That's not right, is it?

So effin' close! HAVE FUN!  :thumbs up:

----------


## SCHIDER23

Decided to finally upgrade my Brake system, to a 4 pot setup, no over kill here lol.

*Akebono BBK* 


*HAwks HPS pads.*


*2 Piece Rotors.*


*SS lines.*


 :thumbs up:

----------


## eblend

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> Calgary to Heathrow is only 8 hours? That's not right, is it?
> 
> So effin' close! HAVE FUN! *



It is right indeed. I am flying to Kyrgyzstan in a months time going CGY to London as well, and its 8ish hours.

----------


## LongCity

> _Originally posted by 4doorj_ 
> *My first non nike basketball shoes.
> 2012 all star edition adizero 2.5
> Hard to tell from the picture but they are orange.
> *



Picked those up, too! Really like them. Looking at getting his home or away colourway to ball in. Do you play?

----------


## 4doorj

> _Originally posted by LongCity_ 
> * 
> 
> Picked those up, too! Really like them. Looking at getting his home or away colourway to ball in. Do you play?*



I just play in a rec league, and also a bunch of my friends rent a gym and we play for a couple hours once a week. 

They seemed awesome so far. My feet were a little sore from wearing them. I have never had any issues with hyperdunks.

I guess i should of just posted this in the basketball section (nba thread) hahaha

----------


## schurchill39

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> Calgary to Heathrow is only 8 hours? That's not right, is it?
> 
> So effin' close! HAVE FUN! *



Yup, from Calgary to Amsterdam it was about 9 hours.

----------


## LongCity

> _Originally posted by 4doorj_ 
> * 
> I just play in a rec league, and also a bunch of my friends rent a gym and we play for a couple hours once a week. 
> 
> They seemed awesome so far. My feet were a little sore from wearing them. I have never had any issues with hyperdunks.
> 
> I guess i should of just posted this in the basketball section (nba thread) hahaha*



Since posting, I did end up getting a pair of the aways also Fly Wade 2s to ball in (will post pics tomorrow, probably). I would play in these or the LeBron AS if I was amazing but I'm not haha. Hyperdunk 2011s are really good in my opinion, I use them in my rotation along with the Adidas Crazy 8s, Shox BB4 from about 10 years ago, Adidas Crazy Light, and the two new pickups.

----------


## adidas

> _Originally posted by l/l/rX_ 
> *
> just booked my flight for europe! 
> 
> London -&gt; Brussels (Tomorrowland) -&gt; Barcelona -&gt; Ibiza 
> 
> *



How much was ur flight to London?

----------


## l/l/rX

> _Originally posted by adidas_ 
> * 
> 
> How much was ur flight to London?*



$1500  :Frown:  

The next cheapest option was $1350 through air transat, but I decided to go AC so that I could get Aeroplan + Status miles from this.

----------


## Chester

> _Originally posted by l/l/rX_ 
> * 
> 
> $1500  
> 
> The next cheapest option was $1350 through air transat, but I decided to go AC so that I could get Aeroplan + Status miles from this.*



Actually the Air Transat flight went down to $1270 right when we booked. Round trip + direct flight :Pooosie:

----------


## sputnik

> _Originally posted by Sugarphreak_ 
> *New motorized long slot toaster...
> 
> *



I have one of these... built in 1950-something still works and I don't have to press any buttons.

Perfect toast everytime.

----------


## l/l/rX

> _Originally posted by Chester_ 
> * 
> 
> Actually the Air Transat flight went down to $1270 right when we booked. Round trip + direct flight*



ahhh well... With the amount of money both flights cost, I would want something back from it and since I'm traveling a lot this year I can get elite status pretty fast here with AC.

edit: just bought this... 
http://gopro.com/cameras/hd-hero2-outdoor-edition/

I'm thinking about buying the LCD for it as well, is it worth it???? 
http://gopro.com/hd-hero-accessories/lcd-bacpac/

I really wish this damn camera came naked, cause' I want the wrist strap and chest harness instead of the helmet + head strap.

----------


## 2LOW4SNOW

> _Originally posted by l/l/rX_ 
> * 
> 
> I'm thinking about buying the LCD for it as well, is it worth it???? 
> http://gopro.com/hd-hero-accessories/lcd-bacpac/
> 
> *



I have a hero2, it's strange when you first use it and there is no screen. You have no idea what you are recording or how it will look. Once you see the footage a few times, you start to get the hang of where the camera is filming etc.... It sure would be nice to have, but the cost is tough to swallow.

----------


## Jeff_E

Bought a set of these from a fellow beyond member... they fit nice. a little flush! =)

----------


## LongCity

IMG_1495 by LongCity, on Flickr


IMG_1424 by LongCity88, on Flickr


IMG_1412 by LongCity88, on Flickr


IMG_1364 by LongCity88, on Flickr


IMG_1514 by LongCity, on Flickr


IMG_1516 by LongCity, on Flickr

I actually haven't been this excited for a shoe in a long time. I don't know what it is about these but I love them!

IMG_1515 by LongCity, on Flickr

----------


## l/l/rX

LongCity, how many pairs of shoes do you have out of curiosity?

----------


## 4doorj

> _Originally posted by LongCity_ 
> [B]*
> IMG_1495 by LongCity, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_1424 by LongCity88, on Flickr]*
> 
> 
> IMG_1364 by LongCity88, on Flickr



Not a fan of the KD's or the lebrons but those colors are sooooo sweet!
My brother is a huge lebron fan. He just bought a pair of those all star lebrons too. Paid alot over sticker on kijiji hahaha. The shoe is hard to take a good picture of it, but in person it looks 100x better!

Finally got my drose broken in yesterday. They are awesome to play in! Love them so far.

----------


## zipdoa

Chyea. Biking to Canmore this year.

----------


## Shunsui

these sneakers are sexy as phuck, you buy those locally? And did you get all the others from the same place? inb4 footlocker




please respond

----------


## bigboom

> _Originally posted by zipdoa_ 
> *Chyea. Biking to Canmore this year.
> 
> *



2012 Fox with the shorty ultimates? awesome bike!

you might know this but that bike was named after a bow cycle salesman, doug fox.

----------


## swak

^^ The Man.. The Legend.

Good Buy!

----------


## ZMan2k2

Bought diff bearings and axle seals for my truck. My nephew and I are installing a LS diff in my truck next week. :Big Grin:

----------


## zipdoa

> _Originally posted by bigboom_ 
> * 
> 
> 2012 Fox with the shorty ultimates? awesome bike!
> 
> you might know this but that bike was named after a bow cycle salesman, doug fox.*



You bet. Worked with him at Bow in 2010. 

It's got some expense shimano brakes ($100 a wheel), not sure what the name of them are, and a nice specialized saddle.

BTW, does anyone know if the wheels on this Fox are better than the Mavic Aksium wheels on the 2010 Jake the Snake?

----------


## Supa Dexta

No more camping like a dirty animal. 

 

(the remote starter - already had the gen)

 :ROFL!:

----------


## GOnSHO

finishing up the paperwork on my first house.

----------


## LongCity

> _Originally posted by l/l/rX_ 
> *LongCity, how many pairs of shoes do you have out of curiosity?*



Haven't really counted but not enough hah




> _Originally posted by 4doorj_ 
> * 
> Not a fan of the KD's or the lebrons but those colors are sooooo sweet!
> My brother is a huge lebron fan. He just bought a pair of those all star lebrons too. Paid alot over sticker on kijiji hahaha. The shoe is hard to take a good picture of it, but in person it looks 100x better!
> 
> Finally got my drose broken in yesterday. They are awesome to play in! Love them so far.*




The pictures of the Lebrons didn't look all too appealing but when I saw them in person it was amazing. 
The Sprintframe on the right shoe of the 2.5s dig into my feet. Gotta fix that up then they should be pretty good.




> _Originally posted by Shunsui_ 
> *
> 
> these sneakers are sexy as phuck, you buy those locally? And did you get all the others from the same place? inb4 footlocker
> 
> please respond*



Which one? There are two there. The 2.5 was from Foot Locker but the other ones I ordered online. The others were from both Champs and Foot Locker.

----------


## AndyL

Neighbour was about to toss this in the dump... 

Sweet oldschool 6/12v battery charger  :Smilie:  I couldn't let him do that... 


May not ever use it, but it'll look good in the garage once it's cleaned up... Google tells me Gamages is almost like a european version of sears robuck...

----------


## AndyL

Apparently I'm on a spending spree today  :Smilie: 

Like my new garage radio?

Yep - it works  :Smilie:  Albeit stuck on CBC, but I'm sure I can fix that...

----------


## swak

> _Originally posted by zipdoa_ 
> * 
> 
> BTW, does anyone know if the wheels on this Fox are better than the Mavic Aksium wheels on the 2010 Jake the Snake?*



Both wheels are pretty comparable. (Nothing crazy high end by any stretch). 
But i have the RS10's on my CAAD9, and have had zero issues with them. As well, from my perspective, ive never seen any major defects with them.
The aksium on the other hand HAS sealed bearings, so that is definitely a plus, however, the spokes are a bitch to find if you ever break one.

So like i said, both very very comparable.
You'll like the RS10s though dude. :thumbs up:

----------


## swak

> _Originally posted by GOnSHO_ 
> *finishing up the paperwork on my first house.
> 
> *



Nice buy man!!

... wheres the garage???

----------


## zipdoa

> _Originally posted by swak_ 
> * 
> 
> Both wheels are pretty comparable. (Nothing crazy high end by any stretch). 
> But i have the RS10's on my CAAD9, and have had zero issues with them. As well, from my perspective, ive never seen any major defects with them.
> The aksium on the other hand HAS sealed bearings, so that is definitely a plus, however, the spokes are a bitch to find if you ever break one.
> 
> So like i said, both very very comparable.
> You'll like the RS10s though dude.*



I ask because I can swap wheels with my sisters 2010 Jake the Snake...

----------


## swak

> _Originally posted by zipdoa_ 
> * 
> 
> I ask because I can swap wheels with my sisters 2010 Jake the Snake...*



haha... gotcha.

Well, either way you're not going to notice any difference in riding quality/plushness/stiffness/weight etc...

So id say its really not worth the effort to exchange literally $300 wheels for $350 wheels (Mavic's)

But your call. 
Spokes are much more convenient to replace on the RS10s, the aksiums are a little bit nicer

EDIT: To be straight with you, its like comparing a base line OE Corolla and a civic. Both are decent, but neither really have anything on the other. Neither are crazy high-performance either.

----------


## speedog

> _Originally posted by Sugarphreak_ 
> *New motorized long slot toaster...
> 
> *



 Almost as much fun as watching paint dry.

----------


## taemo

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## Jeff_E

a couple of parts for the e36 came in today... =)

----------


## blitz

Baby vans:


Untitled by ryankarr, on Flickr


Untitled by ryankarr, on Flickr

----------


## Ekliptix

I like dem vans.

Finally got around to spiffing up the bedroom a bid. $700 later at bed bath & beyond (duvet, pillows, Ipod dock), and $100 for the prints, and $175 for the bed side table, and a $15 bottle of white wine to get me through the assembly and pic mounting and it's done for a little while.

» Click image for larger version 

I also b0ught a $15 pass to watch a supra make 1100whp at TX2k, and $20 to see a GTR do a 360 on the drag stip and a supra to 7.8 at 176mph. Worth it.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by AndyL_ 
> *Apparently I'm on a spending spree today 
> 
> Like my new garage radio?
> 
> Yep - it works  Albeit stuck on CBC, but I'm sure I can fix that...*



FUCK, nice buy! Where did you go to get one of these? I'm looking to add a jukebox and a radio just like that with my big turntable/radio combo.

----------


## EG6boi

> _Originally posted by blitz_ 
> *Baby vans:
> 
> 
> Untitled by ryankarr, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Untitled by ryankarr, on Flickr*



That's extremely bad ass.  :thumbs up:

----------


## Tram Common

Just in from France! AWWWWW YEA!

----------


## flipstah

AWW YEAH.

----------


## dirtsniffer

:Pimpin':

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by dirtsniffer_ 
> **



I think your Morris Marina would fit quite well with my new purchase.  :Burn Out:

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Haha, that's awesome!

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> *Haha, that's awesome!*



 :thumbs up:  The registry lady got the giggles too when I said the meaning.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Custom plates are, what, $200ish?

----------


## Disoblige

> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> *Custom plates are, what, $200ish?*



$214.04 at Macleod Trail Registries. That's where I got mine after calling around. Some places are more expensive than others just because the Registry want to make a few more bucks.


On another note:


2 bedroom suite.
Now the wait haha.

----------


## ekguy

> _Originally posted by Tram Common_ 
> *Just in from France! AWWWWW YEA!
> 
> *



those are badass shoes man.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Disoblige_ 
> *
> $214.04 at Macleod Trail Registries. That's where I got mine after calling around. Some places are more expensive than others just because the Registry want to make a few more bucks.
> 
> 
> On another note:
> 
> 
> 2 bedroom suite.
> Now the wait haha.*



Yup. Mine was $225 but closer to my house so didn't have to waste gas. 

The Guardian?! Nice! Which floor?

----------


## Kirbs17

Fuck. Wrong damn thread. 

Oh well, latest purchase:

----------


## DJ Lazy

Upgraded from my 23" LG to this 27" Samsung! 

» Click image for larger version

----------


## swak

Applied to gain my MA at the U of A!!

Pretty damn stoked.
Just hoping for acceptance!

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## Unknown303



----------


## LongCity

White/navy Adidas Crazy 8.

IMG_1543 by LongCity, on Flickr

----------


## max_boost

> _Originally posted by Disoblige_ 
> *
> 
> 
> On another note:
> 
> 
> 2 bedroom suite.
> Now the wait haha.*



Sweet bra. Very nice.  :Pimpin':

----------


## Agent_Oorange

Tires, nothing exciting.

Pilot Super Sports
255/35/19 and 295/30/19

----------


## desi112

> _Originally posted by max_boost_ 
> * 
> 
> Sweet bra. Very nice. *



I did not see a bra in that picture?

----------


## Shlade

> _Originally posted by desi112_ 
> * 
> 
> I did not see a bra in that picture?*



its the super hip way of saying bro. 

Theres also brah, or bra like stated, or bru.


Its all the same shit haha

----------


## 4WARNED

My turn to finally post something...it's been a while since my last EVO, but god, i love this car....06 MR SE edition with 24k miles on the clock...completely stock...

Sorry - this is the only pic i have of it right now - tucked away until summer now...



And some pics from the dealer where i bought it from (Scottsdale Ferrari) - was lucky enough to get a ride in the FF when picked up the EVO..

1700 mile drive home...20.5hrs and no incidents...

----------


## KRyn

> _Originally posted by 4WARNED_ 
> *My turn to finally post something...it's been a while since my last EVO, but god, i love this car....06 MR SE edition with 24k miles on the clock...completely stock...
> 
> Sorry - this is the only pic i have of it right now - tucked away until summer now...
> 
> 
> 
> And some pics from the dealer where i bought it from (Scottsdale Ferrari) - was lucky enough to get a ride in the FF when picked up the EVO..
> 
> ...



I am so jealous! Beautiful car, congratulations on the purchase. When do I get my ride along! :p

----------


## 4WARNED

> _Originally posted by KRyn_ 
> * 
> 
> I am so jealous! Beautiful car, congratulations on the purchase. When do I get my ride along! :p*



Thanks.....It'll correspond with the rocks being off the road.....but don't worry, haven't forgot about the ride...
Got some items to fix up on it - for one, the damn wheel weights on the outside of the rims...can't stand that. getting the tint re-done too....and a good clay bar/wax.

----------


## max_boost

Congrats 4WARNED. Kryn will be ready to buy it when you get bored. haha

----------


## blitz

I see you're having an efficient afternoon too Chris.

We need to take better pictures of the Evo.

----------


## 4WARNED

> _Originally posted by blitz_ 
> *I see you're having an efficient afternoon too Chris.
> *



Nope....not at all.....

----------


## v2kai

» Click image for larger version 

Drobo-FS

Finally got around to consolidating and backing up all my data. It's a little slow on transfer speeds but other than that, great little unit.

----------


## cream

I love how Canadian $ is high now. Cheap stuff from US!



Still on backorder though =(

----------


## ALBERTA_IS

New TV, Entertainment unit and soundbar, along with some fresh tint. 

Dirty car pic

----------


## Trinzler

Golf-R

----------


## DJ Lazy

I sprung for a new Computer Case this weekend. 

I went for something a bit out of the ordinary. I bought the Raven RV02-E case that has the MOBO rotated 90' CW and is viewable from the left side of my desk. (not really possible with my old case, which defeated the purpose of having a internals viewable case)

Not my pics, haven't taken any yet:

» Click image for larger version 

» Click image for larger version 

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Ekliptix

2 x Black & Decker garage storage lockers
1 x Husky work bench

----------


## Euro_Trash

> _Originally posted by Trinzler_ 
> *Golf-R
> 
> *



Nice  :thumbs up:  More pics please

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

VMR V-701s 18x8.5 18x9.5 with Dunlop Direzza Z1 Star Specs 225/40/18 and 255/35/18 for my 135i

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## max_boost

Baller Cos.  :Pimpin':

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## flipstah

Montreal is awesome as a city. With F1, you're going to be jizzing your pants.

Have fun, Cos!  :thumbs up:

----------


## blitz

> _Originally posted by blitz_ 
> **



For those who were interest in the Dynavin unit... I hated it. Felt cheap and lots of annoying quirks. Returned it and bought the OEM unit:

----------


## Trinzler

I agree with you for VW's and most Euro's OEM is usually the best. I just gotta find a way to stream video from my iPhone onto the head unit though.

----------


## Freeskier



----------


## Eleanor

^ hippie  :Pooosie: 

Latest purchase for me:



To YWG (Winnipeg)  :Big Grin:

----------


## jwslam

My $30,000 investment.

» Click image for larger version

----------


## swak

Nice Work man!

----------


## GOnSHO

> _Originally posted by swak_ 
> *Nice Work man!*



why you say that!? its a ring on his pinky...?

BAH!!! i totally get it now.. haha my bad! [email protected]!

----------


## l/l/rX

» Click image for larger version

----------


## dirtsniffer

> _Originally posted by GOnSHO_ 
> * 
> 
> why you say that!? its a ring on his pinky...?*



ya totally only for the gays

----------


## Disoblige

> _Originally posted by dirtsniffer_ 
> * 
> ya totally only for the gays*



 :Werd!:  What a gay looking ring. You spent $30k for that piece of junk? That sucks man.

----------


## max_boost

Can not be $30K. 

I really want an Engineering ring though haha  :ROFL!:

----------


## mo_money2supe

What?? How'd you only get away with it for $30k? I was ripped off! Mine costs me $40k!

Congrats btw. I'd get another 1.0 to 1.5 sizes larger though if I were you. Trust me, you'll know why the first time you catch it on a bolt/nut while wrenching on your car.

PS For those wannabe gay try-hard engineers out there, Wal-mart sells an almost exact replica plastic one for $20!  :Shock:  Leave it to the Chinese to copy everything and sell it to the North American public...

----------


## max_boost

> _Originally posted by mo_money2supe_ 
> *
> 
> PS For those wannabe gay try-hard engineers out there, Wal-mart sells an almost exact replica plastic one for $20!  Leave it to the Chinese to copy everything and sell it to the North American public...*



 HAHA

That's awesome. LOL

----------


## JordanEG6

> _Originally posted by jwslam_ 
> *My $30,000 investment.
> *



Congrats!
You are officially a douche bag!  :Big Grin:   :ROFL!:   :Angel:

----------


## swak

Hahaha..

Make sure everywhere you go, you always make sure everyone is aware of/notices it. :P

----------


## cycosis

Little gift to myself. Zeal Optics Z3 goggle and Recon Goggle GPS.

----------


## l/l/rX

what is that goggle gps thing? where do you attach it?

----------


## Eleanor

> _Originally posted by jwslam_ 
> *My $30,000 investment.*



 ERTW!

'Grats man

----------


## LadyLuck

Taking my ass back to the gym...

----------


## 403civic

Superdry. 

 
Mother is using this as a Bible for church 
 :Pimpin':

----------


## cycosis

> _Originally posted by l/l/rX_ 
> *what is that goggle gps thing? where do you attach it?*




The GPS unit is called Recon. Have to have a Recon ready goggle as it fits inside the goggle.

Gives you speedometer, temperature, altimeter, chrono, air time, tracks which runs you hit throughout the day to be uploaded to your computer at home, as well as can hook up to an android phone to control your music, calls, txts,

----------


## Go4Long

just another way to make sure that you're never not reachable  :Bang Head:  I don't understand some things these days, it's like the people that get bluetooth in their motorcycle helmet, I like riding because it gets me away from it all, why on earth would I go ruining it by making it so people could still call me?

----------


## Feruk

Second game I've bought in ~10 years.

----------


## mo_money2supe

> _Originally posted by swak_ 
> *Hahaha..
> 
> Make sure everywhere you go, you always make sure everyone is aware of/notices it. :P*



The easiest way is to pick your nose with your right pinky while walking down the street. Definitely gets my $40k investment noticed!  :Pimpin':

----------


## cycosis

> _Originally posted by Go4Long_ 
> *just another way to make sure that you're never not reachable  I don't understand some things these days, it's like the people that get bluetooth in their motorcycle helmet, I like riding because it gets me away from it all, why on earth would I go ruining it by making it so people could still call me?*




Dont have an android so it doesnt matter. Im more stoked for the speedo, temp, chrono and run data.

----------


## GOnSHO

Intrax Springs
Monroe Struts (no aftermarket available)
KYB GR2 Gas adjust shocks

New rotors, drums, calipers, shoes, pads, brake spring kit, Zex Nitrous kit, Axles, knuckles...

----------


## EK 2.0

> _Originally posted by max_boost_ 
> *
> Can not be $30K. 
> 
> I really want an Engineering ring though haha *




You can get them on eBay...or have a friend with loose morals who is a member of APPEGA order a replacement for themselves for you...

----------


## spacerz

F: 17x9.5 +22, R: 17x8.5 +33. They should be here in May...I'm getting my set out of the first production run of 4x100's in the size  :Burn Out:

----------


## ddduke

> _Originally posted by Go4Long_ 
> *just another way to make sure that you're never not reachable  I don't understand some things these days, it's like the people that get bluetooth in their motorcycle helmet, I like riding because it gets me away from it all, why on earth would I go ruining it by making it so people could still call me?*



There's people like me that need to be reachable all the time, that's why I'm always connected. I have a lot of impulse buyers calling me that never leave messages so me being connected while I'm on my bike is really important because there's a good chance I'll lose a sale otherwise.

----------


## 4doorj

Not that exciting of a purchase but I bought this (not the exact one though).

----------


## Chester

Bought a couple flights :Big Grin:

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by JordanEG6_ 
> * 
> 
> Congrats!
> You are officially a douche bag!   *



_One of us! One of us! One of us!_

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Shunsui

> _Originally posted by Chester_ 
> *Bought a couple flights
> 
> *



wow mad jelly, from what i see in videos/pictures beautiful place with beautiful women. represent beyond well man

----------


## HomespunLobster

Old engine was seizing up, new 6.5 hp for my power rake =)

----------


## unkicrackie99



----------


## Shlade

> _Originally posted by Feruk_ 
> * 
> 
> Second game I've bought in ~10 years.*




get ready to loose your fucking mind and punch a hole threw your computer screen

----------


## Ekliptix

2 Texas Mega Million Lottery tickets. Jackpot is .*$640,000,000* 

And C6Z Doug Rippie Custom Valved Bilstein Sport shocks

----------


## sillysod



----------


## l/l/rX

> _Originally posted by cycosis_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> The GPS unit is called Recon. Have to have a Recon ready goggle as it fits inside the goggle.
> 
> Gives you speedometer, temperature, altimeter, chrono, air time, tracks which runs you hit throughout the day to be uploaded to your computer at home, as well as can hook up to an android phone to control your music, calls, txts,*



Haha I must admit that's a pretty bad ass set up!  :thumbs up:

----------


## schocker

Finally jumped on a new bbq to replace my current pos

----------


## flipstah

x 8 clubs

Totally missed the Golf Town sale as I was on field rotation but hey, $3.50/each is not TOO bad.  :dunno:  

SCHWING!

----------


## borN

Can't wait..

----------


## codetrap

Bought the wife a new toy today.. GS Sky with Leather package. I'll post an actual photo when we take possession and get it all 3M'd and Tinted.

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Jlude

Max_Boost hasn't posted his up yet?

A couple of my recent ones.

New rears:
 

$400 detailing job for the M

Renewed these:
» Click image for larger version

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by borN_ 
> * 
> 
>  
> 
>  
> 
> Can't wait..*



Let me know how the Vokey's play out. I need new wedges and my Cleveland's are going to be retired for McCall 9-hole play.

----------


## Vagabond142

Core i7 2600K
» Click image for larger version

ASUS P8Z68-V Pro/Gen 3


16GB Corsair Vengeance LP DDR3-1600


Corsair HX850W Professional Series modular PSU


Thank you, Government of Canada, for allowing me to upgrade my system a few months early and still have loads of spare cash. Gotta love having your income tax return come back at just under double what you claimed  :Big Grin: 

Next upgrade will probably be a hybrid HDD/SSD + new GPU coolers once the Arctic Cooling Extreme III's hit market (300+ W thermal dispersion = sexy). On Crossfire'd HD6850's, the thermal saving will probably cool my case down 10 or more C. (And I am using a CM Storm Trooper as it is, one of the best airflow cases you can currently buy)

----------


## Freeskier



----------


## WRXer

Can't wait to fire this baby up....

----------


## borN

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> Let me know how the Vokey's play out. I need new wedges and my Cleveland's are going to be retired for McCall 9-hole play.*



Haha will do - they're on sale at GT right now for $120. The first picture didn't show up, but also picked up a set of Titleist AP1's! Going to shop for a new driver in the next few weeks; either the Taylormade RBZ, Ping i20 or Titleist 910 D2...they all hit so nice.

----------


## sl888



----------


## japan_us

Two days worth of ripping around at Laguna Seca.  :Smilie:

----------


## sillysod

Expensive day...


Motoza tune


Clutchmasters Clutch kit


Injectors


more meth


bluetooth/nav for the Audi too now.


tires for the passat

----------


## KimChigrl

Tickets to see Madonna live

----------


## Vagabond142

I lied... final upgrade of stage 1 was a pair of new coolers for my HD6850's. 


2x Gelid Icy Vision Rev 2


Furmark used to get my cores up to about 91 C on the top card and 86 on the bottom card

With two of these babies on, my max temp during a 15 minute burn in (getting the thermal paste all warm and even) was 61 C on the top card. That's a delta of 30 C  :Shock:  

Now, the rest into savings and no more peeps from me in this thread for at least a month XD

EDIT: Oh, and the entire purpose of this huge upgrade?

A) It was about freakin time... last upgrade was in 2007 o_O! 
B) I do a lot of video capture of games, for things such as music videos for people, reviews, tutorials, etc. Well, at least I would if I could hold decent framerates with FRAPS... now I can  :Big Grin: 
C) I do a lot of video editing, and Adobe Premiere is lovely in that it's multithreaded... 8 cores of delicious processing power vs 2... yum

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by borN_ 
> * 
> 
> Haha will do - they're on sale at GT right now for $120. The first picture didn't show up, but also picked up a set of Titleist AP1's! Going to shop for a new driver in the next few weeks; either the Taylormade RBZ, Ping i20 or Titleist 910 D2...they all hit so nice.*



Ping i20 for simplicity; D2 for customization. If you're going to get the D2, customize it at the store with a trained salesperson. 

Then, never touch it lol.  :thumbs up:

----------


## eblend

Passed with 944 today!! Boo yah!

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## l/l/rX

Nice Cos!!! have fun!!!  :thumbs up:   :Burn Out:

----------


## taemo

> _Originally posted by eblend_ 
> *[CCNA
> 
> 
> Passed with 944 today!! Boo yah!*



congrats man!

my latest

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by taemo_ 
> * 
> my latest
> *



That's a damned fine piece of gear.


I ordered a lighter stove for weekend trips, at 48g it weighs a tenth of my MSR Whisperlite. Also got a folding windscreen as my stock MSR one is cracking.

----------


## blitz

> _Originally posted by taemo_ 
> * 
> 
> congrats man!
> 
> my latest
> *



Awesome.

----------


## l/l/rX

Friend n I heading to NYC for our 25th birthdays!

----------


## MrSector9

needed a "practice" rig... at least that is what I told myself  :Smilie: 

» Click image for larger version

----------


## max_boost

:Burn Out:   :Burn Out:   :Burn Out:

----------


## beyond_ban

^ please tell me that is a 997 with pdk

----------


## max_boost

I wish!  :crazy nut:

----------


## max_boost

> _Originally posted by l/l/rX_ 
> *
> 
> Friend n I heading to NYC for our 25th birthdays!*



 Again!?  :Pimpin':

----------


## FraserB

June 19 can't come soon enough.

----------


## beyond_ban

> _Originally posted by max_boost_ 
> *I wish! *



Stilll ballin haha  :Pimpin':   :Pimpin':

----------


## A790

$2,200 to the CDN government  :Frown:

----------


## Graham_A_M

^$1400 for me. Dont know how the fuck that happened.  :Cry:

----------


## Disoblige

I should get on that soon.




And max_boost  :Pimpin':  !!
Beauty.

----------


## schocker

> _Originally posted by max_boost_ 
> *  *



Nice choice, they sure talked you into this one  :ROFL!: 
Also must do my taxes and cpp this weekend  :Guns:

----------


## rage2

Big purchase today...

----------


## Go4Long

you bought a rona?  :Pooosie: 

jks...looks nice.

----------


## schocker

> _Originally posted by Go4Long_ 
> *you bought a rona? 
> 
> jks...looks nice.*



I also thought this as I scrolled down  :ROFL!:  
Great choice rage2  :thumbs up:

----------


## unkicrackie99

> _Originally posted by A790_ 
> *$2,200 to the CDN government *



That's my refund I get back hehe  :Big Grin:  

Also, awesome purchase rage2.  :Pimpin':

----------


## rawsensation

> _Originally posted by rage2_ 
> *Big purchase today...
> 
> *



Ballin'  :Shock:

----------


## aypi

rage2  :Drool:

----------


## EG6boi

> _Originally posted by rage2_ 
> *Big purchase today...
> 
> *




That's G....



But I picked up these over the weekend...

----------


## l/l/rX

> _Originally posted by max_boost_ 
> * Again!? *



Haha yeeeaaa.. NYC is too sick. Look at you, ballin' out of control. Jesus, Beyond is made up of ballers, I need to get on this... less than a year  :Devil:

----------


## max_boost

I need to party with you kids sometime.  :thumbs up:

----------


## Chester

Sure, come to Ibiza with us...bottle service on you :ROFL!:

----------


## max_boost

We can credit card roulette it. It's only fair man! LOL 

I'd love to crash your party man, you guys going to Tomorrowland too? Oh wow.  :Pimpin':

----------


## l/l/rX

> _Originally posted by max_boost_ 
> *We can credit card roulette it. It's only fair man! LOL 
> 
> I'd love to crash your party man, you guys going to Tomorrowland too? Oh wow. *



speaking of which... 
 

LOL I'm just creeping you everywhere on beyond. This must stop.

----------


## max_boost

I'm gonna be the awkward old Asian guy standing in the corner nodding his head, ya, you know, THAT GUY.  :ROFL!:

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by max_boost_ 
> *I'm gonna be the awkward old Asian guy standing in the corner nodding his head, ya, you know, THAT GUY. *



The baller one with a pimp cane?  :Pimpin':  

Stock photos:

----------


## Graham_A_M

Kind of an interesting story of how I got this: 

Well where I work, its a decent sized shop and one thats open most hours of the day, so we need LOTS of Compressed air; 24/7 pretty much. For that they brought in a 50hp twin-screw industrial unit many years ago. Thus leaving the old (no longer used) 10hp 4cyl, 120gal compressor 3phase unit sitting up in some racking not being used.
This one right here.
http://www.princessauto.com/pal/prod...-Special-order
^ I can think of a lot of better units I'd blow $3k on, but.....

After redoing the whole department where this unit was situated in; they put it outside as it just sat there. FINALLY after much bugging them I got them to make a move on it and thus auction it off since another guy wanted it as well.
We had the auction today, to which the other guy bid an astronomical $30 on it. (I couldn't believe he was serious... I still dont). So now its mine for $35.  :Big Grin:  

Probably the best $35 Ive spent in recent memory.  :thumbs up:

----------


## Deetz

Got a new tv to play with  :Smilie:

----------


## Deetz

> _Originally posted by Graham_A_M_ 
> * So now its mine for $35.  
> 
> Probably the best $35 Ive spent in recent memory. *



Great deal! I got almost the same deal myself last summer, but free. The shop bought all new equipment early spring, then summer hits and the shop moves to a new location and gave away the new equipment to employees for free. Got this for nothing, maybe 10 hours use on it. 6.6hp dual stage

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

Wheels and tires  :Big Grin:

----------


## Graham_A_M

> _Originally posted by Deetz_ 
> * 
> 
> Great deal! I got almost the same deal myself last summer, but free. The shop bought all new equipment early spring, then summer hits and the shop moves to a new location and gave away the new to new equipment to employees for free. Got this for nothing, maybe 10 hours use on it. 6.6hp dual stage
> 
> *



Sweet! Yeah its nice when its a loop hole; that they cant realistically sell it. Makes a nice perk for the employees.

----------


## A3GTiVR6SC



----------


## Euro_Trash

> _Originally posted by Twin_Cam_Turbo_ 
> *Wheels and tires  
> 
> *



Looks great. Any other plans?

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> _Originally posted by Euro_Trash_ 
> * 
> 
> Looks great. Any other plans?*



Ive got a cheap Dinan exhaust that I want to pick up in Edmonton sometime when the guy pulls it out of storage. Other than that black kindney grills maybe, maybe a roof basket. Not really sure what to do because the car is still under base warranty and CPO warranty until September 2014 or 160000km and I would like to keep that, small cosmetic mods are more what ill be going after.

----------


## swak

> _Originally posted by A3GTiVR6SC_ 
> **



Damn thats nice... Is that air or electric?
How is hammer head for tool quality? 

Nice tools are always worth it  :thumbs up:

----------


## A3GTiVR6SC

> _Originally posted by swak_ 
> * 
> 
> Damn thats nice... Is that air or electric?
> How is hammer head for tool quality? 
> 
> Nice tools are always worth it *




It's an air impact ratchet. After couple weeks of reading reviews, i took the dive for one. Still have to test it out at work. Looks to be solid build quality like anything from IR.

The selling point for me was the _reactionless_ 180ft/lbs of initial NBT. no more of the typical air ratchet jolting your hand an pinning it against something in tight areas when the fastener maxes out. :Bang Head:

----------


## Kobe



----------


## Feruk

Picked up a pair of these

----------


## kolumbo69

Woot!

----------


## ekguy

"lost" my spy's so clearly had to buy a new pair. 



May have found my old pair today though haha.

----------


## schocker

> _Originally posted by kolumbo69_ 
> *
> Woot!*



Oh, I like your Golf
jakes, nice R  :Burn Out:

----------


## 03ozwhip

^^my buddy just bought those exact ones in vegas. how much did you pay if you dont mind me asking? also, i bought these while in vegas buy one pair and get the second free, so i got my wife the second pair which was a pair of Coach sunglasses.

mine, Oakley Eyepatch 2:

----------


## ekguy

Dunno if you meant my spy's but i paid 146$.

----------


## 03ozwhip

ya, the dale jr's. i guess with alot of things in the states, its not cheaper to buy them there, they were pretty much the same price, less 10 bucks. nice glasses.

----------


## ekguy

Thanks, liking the Oakley's. Anyone know what company makes nice aviators? I definitely need a pair for this summer.

----------


## beyond_ban

Go to a sunglass hut and take a look. There are so many options.

----------


## K3RMiTdot

> _Originally posted by kolumbo69_ 
> * 
> 
> Woot!*



GOLF R!

----------


## ekguy

> _Originally posted by beyond_ban_ 
> *Go to a sunglass hut and take a look. There are so many options.*



I hate sunglass hut...

----------


## Kobe

I learned from Rage2 and bought one..

Can't wait to see how drunk I get this weekend!

----------


## Aleks

378 hp, 415 tq

 :Burn Out:   :Love:

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## KeepItGully

> _Originally posted by Kobe_ 
> **






> _Originally posted by Kobe_ 
> *
> 
> 
> I learned from Rage2 and bought one..
> 
> Can't wait to see how drunk I get this weekend!*



Can you post another pic tmrw plz?

----------


## kolumbo69

I did drive that route at night but wasn't driving like a dick.... :dunno:  I have seen a few different white ones around though

----------


## Kg810

These finally came in after ordering them in Dec '11 (backorder)
» Click image for larger version





> _Originally posted by kolumbo69_ 
> *I did drive that route at night but wasn't driving like a dick.... I have seen a few different white ones around though*



Is your license plate BFY-5531? (not sure on the "55" could be a "95" from Cos' picture)

----------


## kolumbo69

Not my plate #.

I see you got some Leds for your golf. Interested in what the install is like.

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> _Originally posted by Aleks_ 
> * 
> 
> 378 hp, 415 tq
> 
>  *



Lucky bastard, contemplating it for my 135i but it will void my CPO warranty.

----------


## Kg810

> _Originally posted by kolumbo69_ 
> *Not my plate #.
> 
> I see you got some Leds for your golf. Interested in what the install is like.*



 :thumbs up:  

Haven't done the interior ones yet, I'm gonna wait till the weekend for those. Did the license plate bulbs yesterday and it was a 2 minute job.

A MKV R32 member on Vortex owns and runs the company and lots of people swear by his quality over ZiZa, PySpeed, eBay, etc. You can PM me if you need more info.

----------


## Aleks

> _Originally posted by Twin_Cam_Turbo_ 
> * 
> 
> Lucky bastard, contemplating it for my 135i but it will void my CPO warranty.*



I'm still under original warranty so it's all covered. But even under CPO most of it should be covered unless part failed directly due to tune. HPFP is covered for 10 yrs from what I understand. 

Dinan is a very conservative tune, that's why I went with it. The TQ transforms the car tho.

----------


## hampstor

» Click image for larger version

Lumia 900 in black (for my wife)

----------


## Vagabond142

OCZ Vertex 3 120 GB SSD. Bloody fast XD

» Click image for larger version

----------


## ray8181

> _Originally posted by Vagabond142_ 
> *OCZ Vertex 3 120 GB SSD. Bloody fast XD
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



great buy. just make sure your firmware is updated or you'll be blue screening atleast once a day lol

----------


## austic

Air Canada flight details Option 1 Select Flight From To Date Depart Arrive Class of service 
146 Calgary (YYC) Toronto (Toronto) May. 13, 2012 12:05 AM 5:50 AM Economy (G) 
1904 Toronto (Toronto) Liberia (LIR) May. 13, 2012 8:30 AM 11:40 AM Economy (G) 
Return 
1905 Liberia (LIR) Toronto (Toronto) May. 20, 2012 12:40 PM 7:55 PM Economy (G) 
145 Toronto (Toronto) Calgary (YYC) May. 20, 2012 9:00 PM 11:10 PM Economy (G)

----------


## Rat Fink

.

----------


## firebane

All for $27 at a wreckers!

----------


## FiveFreshFish

New speedometer

----------


## Go4Long

> _Originally posted by Rat Fink_ 
> *I won a silent auction to take part in a training day with the police tactical team. SO PUMPED!!!*



I wonder how much they'll actually let you do...I would have totally bid the shit outta that.

----------


## Rat Fink

.

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## Meback

haha, hopefully they will throw a few flash bangs around. ^

----------


## cosmok

Finally

----------


## FraserB

> _Originally posted by cosmok_ 
> *Finally 
> 
> *



Nice. And you got the good flight, last time I went I had the same general times and had no issues with jetlag. Just make sure you sleep on the plane and your body wont be able tell the difference. Would you be ok with PM'ing the general cost of business class? I flew economy with an upgrade in LA last time and it wasn't too bad.

----------


## cosmok

> _Originally posted by FraserB_ 
> * 
> 
> Nice. And you got the good flight, last time I went I had the same general times and had no issues with jetlag. Just make sure you sleep on the plane and your body wont be able tell the difference. Would you be ok with PM'ing the general cost of business class? I flew economy with an upgrade in LA last time and it wasn't too bad.*



I sent you a PM, the Air Canada 777's have the recline flat pod seats so should be able to sleep

----------


## boarderfatty

Clutch started slipping, so had this delivered from the dealership this morning, Clutch kit including clutch, pressure plate, and throwout bearing.



Gotta love OEM goodness (no not from Napa ha ha, it is made by Sachs)

Also ordered all new OEM Pressure plate and flywheel bolts, Throwout bearing guide tube, Pilot Bearing, Rear main seal (not leaking, but tranny will be pulled might as well do it) and Imtermediate shaft bearing retrofit (again no sign of wear, and not many problems with them in the 3.6L but I an there might as well do it)

Going to be having a clutch party at my shop on wednesday night when my Pilot bearing gets here

----------


## Dumbass17



----------


## Vagabond142

> _Originally posted by ray8181_ 
> * 
> 
> great buy. just make sure your firmware is updated or you'll be blue screening atleast once a day lol*



The drive came with the latest firmware. It's nice having windows boot in less than 10 seconds after POST  :thumbs up:

----------


## Deetz

Picked up a power line conditioner for the home entertainment equipment :P

----------


## codetrap

> _Originally posted by Deetz_ 
> *
> 
> Picked up a power line conditioner for the home entertainment equipment :P*



Not to seem critical, but why spend $600 on something like that when you can simply buy a UPS with power conditioning for far cheaper? And then you can continue to watch your movie once the power goes out....

http://www.apc.com/resource/include/...se_sku=BR1500G

----------


## kaput

.

----------


## reiRei

No picture, but I bought a ticket to X-fest this year... Linkin Park and Incubus in one venue, oh my 14 year old heart!

----------


## blitz

Expensive morning. I love driving a wagon.

----------


## heavyfuel

[IMG][/IMG] 

Been wanting one of these for a while now!!!

----------


## adidas

> _Originally posted by blitz_ 
> *Expensive morning. I love driving a wagon.
> 
> *

----------


## taemo

> _Originally posted by blitz_ 
> *Expensive morning. I love driving a wagon.
> 
> *



wow nice!

what made you go for the GX1?

----------


## blitz

I'm only going to use it for travel, no plans to replace my Nikon gear.

Needed
- Fast AF for the little guy
- Ultra wide angle
- Good selection of fast glass

No other system out there has the ultra wide angle right now and most don't have a great selection of fast glass with AF.

----------


## slammedfc

get teh keys today!

----------


## lilmira

> _Originally posted by blitz_ 
> *I'm only going to use it for travel, no plans to replace my Nikon gear.
> 
> Needed
> - Fast AF for the little guy
> - Ultra wide angle
> - Good selection of fast glass
> 
> No other system out there has the ultra wide angle right now and most don't have a great selection of fast glass with AF.*



So jealous of the 7-14mm, please post some shots with the lens. Second thought, may be not  :Wink:

----------


## Disoblige

Time for some new gear  :Big Grin: 

 
 





> _Originally posted by lilmira_ 
> * 
> So jealous of the 7-14mm, please post some shots with the lens. Second thought, may be not *



Awesome lens indeed!

----------


## swak

> _Originally posted by Disoblige_ 
> *Time for some new gear 
> 
>  
>  
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome lens indeed!*



Nice buy!!!!

Im looking for some boots this year as well... What made you choose Sidi over Alpinestars, Teknic etc?



Had to ditch the fizik saddle immediately...

(these guys are lighter than their packaging at 112g)

----------


## Disoblige

> _Originally posted by swak_ 
> * 
> Im looking for some boots this year as well... What made you choose Sidi over Alpinestars, Teknic etc?
> *



Love the style way more than Alpinestars, comfortable, and price is great (try to get it price matched in stores locally). Easy to replace parts on the Sidi boot too. I bought the Fusion model, which offers great protection but it's nothing over the top like the ST or Vortice series. The most I would go is Cobra if Fusion wasn't enough.

----------


## jampack

Got this couple days ago! I get to use it today!  :Smilie:

----------


## flipstah

Expensive weekend! Hooray for tax refund! 











 :Pimpin':

----------


## kaput

.

----------


## rx7_turbo2

> _Originally posted by kaput_ 
> *^Clearly you are well on your way toward paying off debt, buying a house, and traveling the world.*



Ahahahaha that was pretty funny!

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by kaput_ 
> *^Clearly you are well on your way toward paying off debt, buying a house, and traveling the world.*



Lol hey, I didn't spend ALL of my refund; it was whatever was left over after paying bills. 

Debt reduction is still in track; travel savings is on plan... 

Besides, it's time to enjoy life while young, right? 

No rush.  :Devil:

----------


## kaput

.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by kaput_ 
> *Fair enough, but for the price of new wheels and a watch that you probably didn't need you could have lived like a king in SE Asia for a month or added an extra chunk of cash to your down payment.*



Valid but I did save enough for a Sept. Week trip in NYC with some friends after meeting my priorities. The plan for a house seems to be on hold right now as everyone is telling to stfu about a house and go out, live life.

Time to listen!

----------


## AE92_TreunoSC

I have that BBQ, got it last year for b-day. Really happy with it, the inlaws just got the same as well.

----------


## l/l/rX

I involuntarily purchased... 
1) Ticket for widened exhaust 
2) Ticket for invalid insurance (forgot to swap out the old papers!) 

DOUBLE OWNED.  :Bang Head:   :Bang Head:   :Bang Head:   :Bang Head:   :Cry:   :Cry:   :Cry:   :Cry:

----------


## ekguy

Kept putting buying all three of these and today I just figured why not. Gonna keep me busy for a few nights at least.

----------


## AE92_TreunoSC

Mistakenly bought the oprah narrorated version of life for the in law dad. Huge mistake. Attenborough makes BBC awesome.

----------


## ekguy

I specifically asked for that version. Oprah has no business narrating something of this magnitude...

Guy at HMV said he didn't even know why they carried the Oprah version haha.

Excited for the book I bought. Seems like a decent read.

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## ekguy

> _Originally posted by Cos_ 
> * 
> 
> It is awesome. Less about aliens and a lot more about fact. If you want to believe in aliens it may be a hard story to follow but if you believe in top secret government work and people taking stories and theories too far it is perfect.*



This is exactly why I bought it. I believe in aliens...But not in the sense someone who will read about area 51 does haha. I mean awful waste of space if we're all alone right? But no I bought it because it seems like this may be the first no non-sense book written about something that has fascinated me for years.

----------


## asp integra

> _Originally posted by l/l/rX_ 
> *I involuntarily purchased... 
> 1) Ticket for widened exhaust 
> 2) Ticket for invalid insurance (forgot to swap out the old papers!) 
> 
> DOUBLE OWNED.        *



widened exhaust? thats a ticket???

----------


## boarderfatty

> _Originally posted by asp integra_ 
> * 
> 
> widened exhaust? thats a ticket???*



Yes I had the exact same ticket almost, 4 years ago in my STI. I had just gotten back into town from a job after being away for almost 2 months. Cop pulled me over, said that is a mighty large exhaust, then asked me to roll up my windows to check for tint, then asked for my registration. Handed him my registration and insurance, he came back with a ticket for tint, exhaust and failure to provide proof of insurance since my insurance had expired while I was gone, and my new one was still in the mail box which I hadn't got to yet.

----------


## DJ Lazy



----------


## l/l/rX

> _Originally posted by boarderfatty_ 
> * 
> 
> Yes I had the exact same ticket almost, 4 years ago in my STI. I had just gotten back into town from a job after being away for almost 2 months. Cop pulled me over, said that is a mighty large exhaust, then asked me to roll up my windows to check for tint, then asked for my registration. Handed him my registration and insurance, he came back with a ticket for tint, exhaust and failure to provide proof of insurance since my insurance had expired while I was gone, and my new one was still in the mail box which I hadn't got to yet.*



HAHAHA deja vu.

----------


## boarderfatty

> _Originally posted by l/l/rX_ 
> * 
> 
> HAHAHA deja vu.*



If you have and HKS Hipower cat back I may shit a small brick ha ha

----------


## Shlade

DYE Electric hopper

----------


## l/l/rX

> _Originally posted by boarderfatty_ 
> * 
> 
> If you have and HKS Hipower cat back I may shit a small brick ha ha*



Tanabe  :Frown: 
game over.

----------


## Ekliptix

On sale, $92



GEL-Kayano 18 LE. I ran 15km on Saturday in my Nike free runs. Not enough padding. The Asics will do the trick.



Love it. Bought it.
 

Napoleon Mirage M485RSIB. Get my grill on.
 
 


Since my camera and sports vid camera were stolen by Delta Airlines employees.
 
 

2 days of Driver Education at TWS, this weekend. I'm really excited. This'll be my second time.


I don't know wtf this shit is going to do, but I went from 195lb to 171lb running a lot and eating healthy lately, so I'm hoping this'll bulk me up a bit with some time at the gym. Being single motivates me to do the weirdest shit.

----------


## Ekliptix

For a 1 week bachelor party I'm hosting in Houston.

----------


## swak

10 of em?

----------


## Ekliptix

Yep, 11 people coming for a week and I only have 1 spare bed. 3 empty bed rooms though. Best part of all: $20 shipping for all 10! Amazon is the business in the US. I order almost everything online there. Still need to get 10 sleeping bags + 10 pillows from Walmart.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> _Originally posted by Ekliptix_ 
> *Yep, 11 people coming for a week and I only have 1 spare bed. 3 empty bed rooms though. Best part of all: $20 shipping for all 10! Amazon is the business in the US. I order almost everything online there. Still need to get 10 sleeping bags + 10 pillows from Walmart.*



 :Pimpin':  

For jokes, you should put blowup dolls on each of the cots too.  :thumbs up:

----------


## Ekliptix

Great idea! Looks like they start around $13 each. http://www.amazon.com/Loftus-Judy-Th...5926273&sr=8-2

Hmm, I should start looking for used ones....

----------


## boarderfatty

> _Originally posted by Ekliptix_ 
> *
> 
> I don't know wtf this shit is going to do, but I went from 195lb to 171lb running a lot and eating healthy lately, so I'm hoping this'll bulk me up a bit with some time at the gym. Being single motivates me to do the weirdest shit.
> *



Didn't you move down there with a female?

----------


## Ekliptix

I did, but we split. Hence I've given myself permission to host a bachelor party here.  :Smilie:

----------


## boarderfatty

> _Originally posted by Ekliptix_ 
> *I did, but we split. Hence I've given myself permission to host a bachelor party here. *



Ha ha well good luck bulking up after losing the 100+ pounds you lost. Prob for the best anyways, I find life always a little more fun sans baggage, plus living in Huston I dont see why you would bring "sand to a beach"  :Wink: 

Just picked this up randomly for the C4S BNIB from a user on a local forum, deeply discounted, was looking at different intakes, but could not pass up this one at the price I paid

----------


## Dumbass17

just picked this up for $30 from a kijiji-ish site, called

----------


## l/l/rX

Some people are sneaker heads, I like my dress shoes.

----------


## [email protected]

Nice pair!

----------


## flipstah

Shiny.  :Smilie:

----------


## ekguy

Those are some pimpin shoes!!! Where'd you pick those bad boys up?!

----------


## l/l/rX

> _Originally posted by ekguy_ 
> *Those are some pimpin shoes!!! Where'd you pick those bad boys up?!*



I ordered them through holt, if you want something that you saw on the designers website that they don't carry, they'll order it in for you and they'll bring in a few more pairs of whatever you ordered. 

Shitty thing is, when I went to go pick these up, they had 3-4 new pairs of Pradas on display and a couple new pairs of Hugo Boss'  :Cry:  WHY do they do this to me?!

Must hold off till NYC, end of season sales there are too sick!

----------


## Evolution17

Upgraded from the T3i!
Loving the heft and focal range compared to the t3i

----------


## Tomaz

Cant wait! These guys supply the US military with optics. Some pretty good stuff they have going on there.

----------


## 403Gemini

I needed a good point and shoot, was tired of dragging my SLR around on every vacation.

When the guy at The Camera Store showed me the panoramic shot... the camera was instantly sold  :Wink:

----------


## Go4Long

> _Originally posted by Evolution17_ 
> *Upgraded from the T3i!
> Loving the heft and focal range compared to the t3i
> 
> *



I assume you meant tonal range, but, the T3i and 60d use the same sensor and image processor, so any image quality differences you're seeing are probably perceived as opposed to actual. The size difference is understandable though.

----------


## TomcoPDR

There might be a certain Beyonder considering going back to the dollar store picking up a gift for himself.

----------


## Hallowed_point

Thought I should finally buy some safety glasses for working on the car...found these at Canadian Tire..awesome!!  :Pimpin':

----------


## Evolution17

> _Originally posted by Go4Long_ 
> * 
> 
> I assume you meant tonal range, but, the T3i and 60d use the same sensor and image processor, so any image quality differences you're seeing are probably perceived as opposed to actual. The size difference is understandable though.*



You misunderstood my message. I did mean FOCAL range. As in the 18-55 on the T3i compared to 18-200 on the 60D. And yes I know kit lenses are shit compared to any other lens, but I don't have the cash for a lens right now and i needed a lens to have a functioning camera as i no longer have the t3i.

----------


## Go4Long

ah, gotcha...more focal length range is always a good thing.

----------


## Danny Meehan

If the VW looks familiar ... it's a yes 



> _Originally posted by Cos_ 
> * Were you the guy driving like a dick from MacLeod -&gt; Glenmore -&gt; Elbow drive on Monday that I took a picture of?*

----------


## dirtsniffer

» Click image for larger version

Just in time for D3!

----------


## Rat Fink

.

----------


## jwslam

» Click image for larger version 
$50 watch, $30 shipping. What a rip-off.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by jwslam_ 
> *» Click image for larger version 
> $50 watch, $30 shipping. What a rip-off.*



Why did you buy it then?...  :ROFL!:

----------


## Hallowed_point

Texas Speed 3" Stainless offroad y-pipe..should be installing it this weekend!  :Big Grin:   :Devil:

----------


## Hallowed_point

Here's another shot hooked up to my headers :Burn Out:  Should sound like this when its all done  :thumbs up:

----------


## theken

new driver, got the Diamana 72g x shaft. love it to death

----------


## K3RMiTdot

Oh.. the starrt of a new hobby... car detailing

----------


## jwslam

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * Why did you buy it then?... *



Because paying retail in a store for something I don't even like that much is even more of a ripoff. Besides, I'm not rolling in the big bucks like master don.

----------


## codetrap

Highway Pegs for my FJR1300
» Click image for larger version 
Willow Park Scotch
» Click image for larger version 
» Click image for larger version 
Mazda 3 Sky
» Click image for larger version 
» Click image for larger version

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by jwslam_ 
> * 
> Because paying retail in a store for something I don't even like that much is even more of a ripoff. Besides, I'm not rolling in the big bucks like master don.*



Lol well it's an awesome watch nonetheless. But yeah; shipping is STEEP.

----------


## know1edge

> _Originally posted by K3RMiTdot_ 
> *
> 
> Oh.. the starrt of a new hobby... car detailing*



mine are on the way too  :Big Grin:  
saw your post on autopia actually

----------


## know1edge

> _Originally posted by jwslam_ 
> *$50 watch, $30 shipping. What a rip-off.*



i got a way better deal here for a 1 gallon jug of shampoo  :Guns:

----------


## Ekliptix

ZR1 CF lip (my car is blue though). With reinforcement kit for 100mph+

----------


## Tomaz

Lexani LX-Seven shoes for the Mazda



And some Coach Shoes for Tommy

----------


## Go4Long

Food for the remington.

----------


## jonnycat

Ready for backwoods camping

----------


## Rhystar

new baby

----------


## Shlade

Hoping its in Canada next month.

----------


## 03ozwhip

^^^CLEAN. what made you go with a skyline? who did you import through?

----------


## Shlade

R32 GTR was my high school dream car.. found this one and Could not say no to the deal and how good of shape its in.. 1 owner, 113k all dealer maintained. Went threw my buddy Spencer who owns Boss Imports. 

Has some mods to boot so should be a fun ride!! cant wait for it to get here

----------


## DJ Lazy

I nerded out and picked up a set of SteelSeries Siberia v2 Natus Vincere headphones/mic. 

» Click image for larger version

----------


## MrSector9

someone elses picture but the same thing

----------


## Team_Mclaren

Third set of tires in 3 years... fml...  :facepalm:

----------


## Vagabond142

> _Originally posted by DJ Lazy_ 
> *I nerded out and picked up a set of SteelSeries Siberia v2 Natus Vincere headphones/mic. 
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



I've been using V2's since they were released. By far and above the most comfortable, best sounding "gaming" headset I've ever had. Very good purchase  :thumbs up:

----------


## Dumbass17

ambulance ride  :Frown:

----------


## kaput

.

----------


## Dumbass17

> _Originally posted by kaput_ 
> *^Surfing?*



close, wakeboarding cable ski park  :Frown:  first time ever trying it, second run into the day.

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by Vagabond142_ 
> * 
> 
> I've been using V2's since they were released. By far and above the most comfortable, best sounding &quot;gaming&quot; headset I've ever had. Very good purchase *



They do sound *great* in game! But you are right, they are only for gaming.. Music or vids, they sounds tin-ish. I only got them for gaming though, so all good!  :Big Grin:

----------


## ekguy

Bought a couple pairs of kicks and some dress shirts and such.

----------


## VW337

Put a deposit on this little guy, get to bring him home in 3-4 weeks. Can't wait!

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Vagabond142

I bought my second smartphone I've ever owned (I had a BB Bold in 2009), an HTC Amaze 4G on WIND. This little fucker abosolutely FLIES... gotta love having a dual core processor in a phone XD

----------


## 4runneron36s

I'll play. Sold my Impreza and got this last night:



2012 Tacoma, Auto, Double Cab SR5

And got these this afternoon:



285/75R16 BFG A/T

New Walker Evans 2.5" coilovers, rear WE 2.0" shocks, All Pro upper control arms, rear 3" expedition leafs and brake lines are ordered and should be here within the month. Truck is going to see mild off roading, bike shuttling and camping.

----------


## lilmira

Foscam 8910
Took me a while to figure out how to do port forwarding but it works decent so far.



Triggertrap mobile dongle and cable for my camera, it's being shipped right now. Reviews are good so far, can't wait to play with it.

----------


## bastardchild

» Click image for larger version

----------


## DENZILDON



----------


## Deetz

Nothing baller, but a cheap clean truck for moving junk around is always handy.....makes a great 2nd vehical :P

----------


## Dumbass17

> _Originally posted by Vagabond142_ 
> *I bought my second smartphone I've ever owned (I had a BB Bold in 2009), an HTC Amaze 4G on WIND. This little fucker abosolutely FLIES... gotta love having a dual core processor in a phone XD
> 
> *



prepare to love it!

----------


## mac_82



----------


## Cos

.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by DENZILDON_ 
> **



Why you no want Abarth?  :dunno:

----------


## DENZILDON

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> Why you no want Abarth? *



I know man, I was actually lined up for one and was getting in July. 

This car is going to be my daily driver and would keep it for a long time and with my everyday work travel and maintenance its better for me to just get the sport.

I'm happy with it, very nice car!

If you guys are looking for an Abarth, a white one for July is available! I got mine from Eastside Fiat(Dodge). Kirk Temple is my sales guy, one of the best I dealt with, even went to my house to get paperwork done and I live in the deep SE.

PM me if you wan

----------


## Ekliptix

FAST Coolshirt for a 24 hour road race event I'm driving in, in Texas. Details to follow  :Smilie: .

----------


## FraserB

Impact sockets, extensions and universal joints, more screwdrivers, adapters to let me use sockets with my ratcheting wrenches. And a 1TB external hard drive. 

$200 for everything. Love sales. :Big Grin:

----------


## Tik-Tok

*

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by FraserB_ 
> *Impact sockets, extensions and universal joints, more screwdrivers, adapters to let me use sockets with my ratcheting wrenches. And a 1TB external hard drive. 
> 
> $200 for everything. Love sales. 
> *



I love CT sales! I remember I bought a MasterCraft socket wrench set for so cheap.

Best purchase evar.  :Drool:

----------


## FraserB

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> I love CT sales! I remember I bought a MasterCraft socket wrench set for so cheap.
> 
> Best purchase evar. *



The 177 piece Stanley kit for $99.99?

Loved that one!

The hard drive was regular price $99.99 at Future Shop, still a deal though.

----------


## A3GTiVR6SC



----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by A3GTiVR6SC_ 
> *
> *



Timing belt/water pump replacement? Have fun with your weekend lol.  :Bang Head:

----------


## blitz

> _Originally posted by Tik-Tok_ 
> **



Is that Kayu? I've got about 3000 linear feet being delivered on Tuesday.

----------


## Supa Dexta

Fine looking wood.

----------


## Tik-Tok

* File photo (5/4x6x5' Cedar fence boards, I wish they were all that gorgeuos, lol)

----------


## swak

> _Originally posted by Supa Dexta_ 
> *Fine looking wood.*






But just changed the oil for the season

----------


## A3GTiVR6SC

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> Timing belt/water pump replacement? Have fun with your weekend lol. *




The T-belt portion hasn't arrived yet so i'm saved this weekend.  :Smilie:

----------


## AwkwardAzn

> _Originally posted by FraserB_ 
> * 
> 
> The 177 piece Stanley kit for $99.99?
> 
> Loved that one!
> 
> The hard drive was regular price $99.99 at Future Shop, still a deal though.*



yep bought my stanley 177 piece on sale best set evarrr  :Big Grin:

----------


## FiveFreshFish

> _Originally posted by FraserB_ 
> *more screwdrivers 
> *



I have a similar CT set. Hate how every grip is blue; should be different colours to differentiate types.  :thumbsdown:  



Just bought a new point-and-shoot.

» Click image for larger version

----------


## 03ozwhip

> _Originally posted by DENZILDON_ 
> * 
> 
> I know man, I was actually lined up for one and was getting in July. 
> 
> This car is going to be my daily driver and would keep it for a long time and with my everyday work travel and maintenance its better for me to just get the sport.
> 
> I'm happy with it, very nice car!
> 
> ...



thats where i bought my '12 journey RT. the first guy i was dealing with was a complete tool and didnt even know how to adjust the heat.

he told me the seats werent heated because there are no controls for them, in which case i said "why dont you click on the button that says climate? " ya, they were all there.

left there and called the next day to talk to kirk was recommended) great guy, very knowledgable, the other guy should be fired.

end story lol

----------


## DENZILDON

^ he looks like Doogie Howzer. Lol!

----------


## Canadian Si



----------


## GoChris

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Tram Common



----------


## Hage69

Had it for about a week now

----------


## jdmSiR

Is that the 4WS edition? I had one of those and absolutely loved it.

----------


## jdmSiR

After reading your signature, I realized its the SR!

----------


## Hage69

> _Originally posted by jdmSiR_ 
> *Is that the 4WS edition? I had one of those and absolutely loved it.*



No, but I wish it was the 4WS. They look so fun to drive.

----------


## Tram Common

AHHHHH shit, again!

----------


## G-ZUS

> _Originally posted by Hage69_ 
> * 
> 
> No, but I wish it was the 4WS. They look so fun to drive.*



That's a clean SR. I had a midnight blue SE with 4ws and leather which was uber rare. That was my favourite car I've had.

----------


## Hage69

> _Originally posted by G-ZUS_ 
> * 
> 
> That's a clean SR. I had a midnight blue SE with 4ws and leather which was uber rare. That was my favourite car I've had.*



Clean from far, far from clean. Well the right side is much better than the left

----------


## DJ Lazy

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## jdmSiR

Tickets from BNE to LAX then from LAX to YYC.

Over Jul 1-8 YYC to LGA

----------


## JLau

finally bought a new receiver for my home theater, went with the onkyo TXNR1009B network receiver...pretty happy with the performance so far

----------


## Kg810

Diablo 3
H&R Sport Springs
Rims and summer tires

----------


## Tomaz

Ghost Recon: Future Soldier


250GB HD for the xbox


Mags for my marlin


Under Armour Sandals


Wrangler Belt

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Mmmm, car-books!

----------


## G-ZUS

Bought some tickets YYC-BEY

----------


## Ntense_SpecV

*Clump Aspen Tree's


Mountain Pine Tree



Flowering Crabapple Tree
[img]http://www.freeplant.net/freeplantadmin/topic/topic1287111963113.199.173.87.jpg[img]*

Plus the labor to deliver and dig them in.

Next up will be patio paver's, allen blocks and cap's, chain link fencing, sod, 4' x 8' shed, Icon edging bricks, top soil, plastic pond container, fountain pump and accessories, 24vdc lights, and wood for an arbor. Oh and a play structure for the kid's.

Fun times this summer developing a back yard.

----------


## Ntense_SpecV

double post

----------


## Jlude

Couple items for the M

KW Clubsport Coil-over Kit
 

Michilen Pilot Super Sport Tires
 

Was going to upgrade the brakes, but I don't need anything too crazy. Ordered some new rotors and Hawk pads.

New Mats


New center console, etc.

----------


## Rat Fink

.

----------


## boarderfatty

> _Originally posted by Rat Fink_ 
> *Just spent 3,000 more dollars off the Mac Tools truck  
> 
> Last time, I swear!!*



Hopefully then you can upgrade to the Snap On truck next time :p

----------


## Rat Fink

.

----------


## boarderfatty

That sucks to hear, Our snap on dealer is awesome, he is by my shop atleast once a week and treats all our employees awesome. I bought a used boy off Kijiji, and when he saw it in the shop he "warrantied" new casters and slides for every drawer. that could also be because I bought a vantage pro off him a couple weeks previously. 

Our shop is almost the exact opposite of yours, with our snap on dealer he is there so often and great with warranty I buy all my tools, and all of our shop tools off him because he is easier to deal with than anyone else.

----------


## Graham_A_M

> _Originally posted by Rat Fink_ 
> * MAC TOOLS FTW*



Whats your opinion on Blue Point tools? 

Sorry to hear about your luck with the Snap on guy in Lethbridge, thats fucked. You should let Snap on know about him & his antics. Once they find out I think you'll see a new rep pretty soon if he's THAT bad. Thats almost unheard of.  :crazy nut: 



Heres my "latest purchase" lol. Anybody try this stuff ? I had a few last night at my bro's place and holy shit it was good. Willow park didn't have the Organic stuff (what I had last night) but I'll try this for fight night tonight.  :Drool:  

Its seriously good.  :thumbs up:  Its made in Toronto.

----------


## DJ Lazy

10" Alpine Type R Subwoofer and Alpine MRP-M650 Mono Amp

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by boarderfatty_ 
> * I bought a used boy off Kijiji*



Well, this is awkward.

----------


## schocker

> _Originally posted by Cos_ 
> *Picked up a new set at Golftown today. Got a great deal (60% off).
> 
> http://0.tqn.com/d/golf/1/0/z/O/1/cobra-s3-irons.jpg
> *



Those look pretty nice cos. I haven't even been to the range yet with my new clubs and beddington range is only 5mins down the road  :ROFL!:  

Bought a tire for the pos volvo because I had a hole in the sidewall, six months old  :facepalm:

----------


## rx7_turbo2

> _Originally posted by schocker_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Whats the verdict on the CLIT?

----------


## Vagabond142

Really shelled out the cash today @[email protected]

-RocketFish QX4 headset for when I'm driving (as I've missed two calls since I got my smartphone that were kinda important)

-Art printing on heavy cardstock + frame for art (11x17)

-Ultimate X-Men current issue (dropped by the comic book store ^_^)

And the biggy:

1987 Mazda 626 GT Turbo. It's a bit of a beater, but with a little love, a little tenderness, a large hammer and a few choice curse words, it should be a good monster for a couple of years while I save up for a "new" car  :Big Grin:  

Unfortunately, my Civic, after many years of faithful service and taking a beating far more than I thought it could handle, is dying  :Cry: . CEL light on most trips over 30 km, rusting to hell and back EVERYWHERE, so it needed to be replaced.

The test drive of the car is what sold me on it. Apart from some soggy suspension (getting replaced right quick anyways), the car is in amazing body shape and the engine has lots of low end grunt and when that turbo comes on song ~3.7k, it's a whole different beast, it just hunches down and pulls hard and clean. Lovely.

Looks like this, but the GT version:

----------


## schocker

> _Originally posted by rx7_turbo2_ 
> * Whats the verdict on the CLIT?*



Wasn't as bad as I was expecting, that has to be a good sign I suppose?  :ROFL!: 
You can't taste much of the iced tea, same amount of flavor as say bud light lime.

----------


## JudasJimmy



----------


## redevil

New rims for the RDX X :Big Grin:  

18" x8 TSW Nurburgring Matte Gunmetal 35+ offset. Only 18.6 lbs!!

Thanks to UrbanX

----------


## AE92_TreunoSC

edit, wasnt on last page apparently

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## Masked Bandit

Compressor & air tool kit. I'll use it three or four times per year, totally not needed but LOTS OF FUN!

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## schocker

> _Originally posted by Cos_ 
> * 
> 
> Lol that sounds like me every other year. This year I have been out 3 times already. I hope to actually play quite a bit from now on.*



Well I am getting invites now from vendors but I am a contractor so time is $$$$, but I need to hit the range next week to try out my new clubs.

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## Black Gts

Cos give me the neighbour deal and ill supply the beer for our first round :Smilie:

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## JC522

» Click image for larger version 

Impulse buy for sure but needed new shoes to run in anyways.

----------


## nismodrifter

A vacation. Cuba!

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> _Originally posted by redevil_ 
> *New rims for the RDX X 
> 
> 18&quot; x8 TSW Nurburgring Matte Gunmetal 35+ offset. Only 18.6 lbs!!
> 
> Thanks to UrbanX
> 
> 
> 
> *



Drove beside you in traffic today, wheels look good man.

----------


## redevil

> _Originally posted by Twin_Cam_Turbo_ 
> * 
> 
> Drove beside you in traffic today, wheels look good man.*



Thought that was you! Your wheels are cool too.

Thanks  :thumbs up:

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> _Originally posted by redevil_ 
> * 
> 
> Thought that was you! Your wheels are cool too.
> 
> Thanks *



Thanks  :thumbs up:

----------


## DJ Lazy

Added a few more pieces to my car stereo build this weekend. 

I went to buy a set of Type S components this weekend and ended up ordering the following instead. 

Alpine SPR-60C Type R 6.5" Components:


Alpine SPS-610C Type S 6.5" Components:


Alpine MRP-F300 4/3/2 Channel Amplifier:

----------


## XylathaneGTR

I've always wanted a vintage pocket watch. I found one while wandering some side streets in Brussles last week. The shop owner didn't speak a lick of English and his German wasn't so hot either. I've forgotten all of my French, but luckily my girlfriend was able to act as a rough translator.

Took these photos after a quick cleaning this morning.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by XylathaneGTR_ 
> *I've always wanted a vintage pocket watch. I found one while wandering some side streets in Brussles last week. The shop owner didn't speak a lick of English and his German wasn't so hot either. I've forgotten all of my French, but luckily my girlfriend was able to act as a rough translator.
> 
> Took these photos after a quick cleaning this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> *



That is absolutely delicious.  :Drool:

----------


## finboy



----------


## XylathaneGTR

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> That is absolutely delicious. *



Thanks man,

He had a really nice Longines too and looking back, I really wish I bought it as well. On that note, any idea where to get a chain so that I can wear this thing? I have a feeling it won't be something that your average jeweler would stock.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by XylathaneGTR_ 
> *
> Thanks man,
> 
> He had a really nice Longines too and looking back, I really wish I bought it as well. On that note, any idea where to get a chain so that I can wear this thing? I have a feeling it won't be something that your average jeweler would stock.*



I think you'll have to check out a jeweler and get it ordered.

I'm on the hunt for a pocket watch as well.  :Smilie:

----------


## blitz

7000 lbs of Mahogany.  :Drool:

----------


## Xaroxantu Zero



----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> _Originally posted by blitz_ 
> *7000 lbs of Mahogany.  
> 
> *



Very nice. Are you doing all the work yourself?

----------


## finboy



----------


## KRyn

> _Originally posted by Xaroxantu Zero_ 
> **




Balling! What did you replace with that 690?

----------


## DENZILDON

^^^ Daaang, that's how a graphics card looks now?! I'm so out of the PC gaming scene already! May you have some awesome gaming time with it!

----------


## dirtsniffer

> _Originally posted by KRyn_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> Balling! What did you replace with that 690?*



http://forums.beyond.ca/st/354681/fs...-superclocked/

interested?

----------


## Xaroxantu Zero

^ Yeah, I replaced my 2 x GTX 580s with this baby. The thing is a friggin' beast. It _just_ barely fit in my case, as it's even longer than a 580.

----------


## Neil4Speed

> _Originally posted by Xaroxantu Zero_ 
> **



I'm so out of touch with Computer gear, when did Video cards start becoming space ships from the future?

----------


## jav_

just purchased with a group of friends!

----------


## Tik-Tok

for

NOM!

----------


## Tik-Tok



----------


## ipeefreely

Picked this up about a month ago!  :Drool:  





Tried to wait out high HD drives prices, but caved two weeks ago! Picked up 4 3TB Seagate HDs...  :Burn Out:

----------


## eblend

> _Originally posted by ipeefreely_ 
> *Picked this up about a month ago!  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried to wait out high HD drives prices, but caved two weeks ago! Picked up 4 3TB Seagate HDs... *



Looks ilke a 16 port? What model is that? I am running a 24 port ARC-1280ML at home, but my friend's ARC-1220 died a horrible death, taking the raid array with it, so many sure you still backup and don't rely on RAID. By the way, you may want to concider running RAID6 from the get go..would only give you less then 6GB formatted from your 4 3TB drives though. Also, Areca doesn't do so well with desktop drives...so be warned. I am assuming you will be running SAS>4xSATA cables on this puppy.

EDIT: See the model number on the card now on the box

----------


## ipeefreely

> _Originally posted by eblend_ 
> * 
> 
> Looks ilke a 16 port? What model is that? I am running a 24 port ARC-1280ML at home, but my friend's ARC-1220 died a horrible death, taking the raid array with it, so many sure you still backup and don't rely on RAID. By the way, you may want to concider running RAID6 from the get go..would only give you less then 6GB formatted from your 4 3TB drives though. Also, Areca doesn't do so well with desktop drives...so be warned. I am assuming you will be running SAS&gt;4xSATA cables on this puppy.
> 
> EDIT: See the model number on the card now on the box*



I picked up two SAS>4xSATA cables so far from Monoprice for $9 each. 

I am running RAID 6 and being careful because I cant afford enterprise drives now that prices are through the roof!  :Frown: 

Im still testing but Ive read with the latest firmware update (1.5) theyre a little friendlier with consumer drives. I missed the boat with the 5k3000 Hitachis (which were very poplar for RAID) but I also read you can enable ERC on the Seagates using a SMART tool on the drives (you have to do it after each hard reboot) so Im going to look into that too. Hopefully prices will come down to a reasonable level and Ill be able replace the drives

and because this tread is about latest purchases....


I'm picking up the battery backup from Purolator after work today.  :Smilie:

----------


## eblend

> _Originally posted by ipeefreely_ 
> * 
> I picked up two SAS&gt;4xSATA cables so far from Monoprice for $9 each. 
> 
> I am running RAID 6 and being careful because I cant afford enterprise drives now that prices are through the roof! 
> 
> Im still testing but Ive read with the latest firmware update (1.5) theyre a little friendlier with consumer drives. I missed the boat with the 5k3000 Hitachis (which were very poplar for RAID) but I also read you can enable ERC on the Seagates using a SMART tool on the drives (you have to do it after each hard reboot) so Im going to look into that too. Hopefully prices will come down to a reasonable level and Ill be able replace the drives
> 
> and because this tread is about latest purchases....
> ...



Good call on the battery pack, I got one of those as well. I run 10x Samsung EcoGreen F4 drives and so far they have been solid (samsung is bought by Seagate now). I came from 8 WD Green drives and those didn't work well in RAID at all. Heard great things about the Hitachi's as well, but did about the Samsung F4 just as many, and since the samsungs were on sale, bought 14 of them! My friend bought a bunch as well, only to find out his raid card was the problem more so than the drives.


My latest purchase:

----------


## ekguy

how was that? I've been wanting to try it for a while but KFC always makes me regret eating about 4 hours later lol.

----------


## eblend

> _Originally posted by ekguy_ 
> *how was that? I've been wanting to try it for a while but KFC always makes me regret eating about 4 hours later lol.*



It was alright, pretty good actually, but I wasn't very hungry after my trip to boogie burger for lunch...that made me pretty sick haha, my wife wanted to eat out so it made it for a very unhealthy day.


Bug deflector for my vibe

----------


## asp integra

> _Originally posted by jav__ 
> *just purchased with a group of friends!
> *



sick, i went to defcon in sydney a few years back! check out the black tent, it will be nuts!

----------


## CSMRX7

Upgraded my HIFI setup

Focal Chorus 816V



Rega Brio-R

----------


## ZMan2k2

^^Nice! I have the Focal 826V's, and they are wonderfully made and sounding speakers. You'll have years of happy listening with them.

----------


## mac_82



----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Two pounds of 800-fill Hutterite down.

----------


## FraserB

> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> **



Use a lot of Fast Orange?

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Yes, yes I do. There have been days where it was necessary to use it as a shampoo to get grease out of my hair.  :ROFL!:

----------


## Projek01

Regret it because CF cards cost an arm and a leg. 4gb was enough for my xti. I guess 32gb+ will need to be next on my list.

----------


## Clever

> _Originally posted by Projek01_ 
> *
> 
> Regret it because CF cards cost an arm and a leg. 4gb was enough for my xti. I guess 32gb+ will need to be next on my list.*



I feel your pain, I just picked up a 5D2 a few days ago and completely forgot that they use CF cards.  :Bang Head:

----------


## schocker

dat keyboard

----------


## Tetsugen

+ iPad & Smartcover

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> *
> 
> Two pounds of 800-fill Hutterite down.*



You wanna give me your connection or buy some fresh chickens for me, please?  :Big Grin:

----------


## R-Audi

Ordered these last week, should arrive first week in August!
Going to be a long two months.

----------


## Vagabond142

Comic book store got one in on order. Gonna pick it up tomorrow after work. Freaking LOVE Bruce Timm's work!

----------


## l/l/rX

Just booked my 5th trip for the year!  :Smilie:  
-NYC back in January
-HK recently 
-Europe this Summer 
-NYC in September
-Istanbul in December and either Kiev, Ukraine or St. Petersburg, Russia while we're there.

----------


## Dumbass17

^^^interesting destinations...?? :Confused:

----------


## l/l/rX

> _Originally posted by Dumbass17_ 
> *^^^interesting destinations...??*



1) sale flight
2) needed one last flight to get me into prestige status for next year 
3) why the hell not? Hear nothing but great things about Istanbul
4) since we're over there, may as well hit up Ukraine or Russia, I love experiencing different cultures! 
5) Eastern European women? YES PLEASE!

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## boarderfatty

Just because its gold doesnt mean its good haha let us know how it works, interested to see if the pro point line is any better than the power fist line at Princess Auto.

----------


## Unknown303

> _Originally posted by boarderfatty_ 
> *Just because its gold doesnt mean its good haha let us know how it works, interested to see if the pro point line is any better than the power fist line at Princess Auto.*



 :Werd!:  I'm curious as well.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## AE92_TreunoSC

I have had a 3/8 and a 2 1/2" princess auto's in my tool box for the last 5 years, used professionally nearly every day. They survive just fine as long as you dont use them beyond their means.

I use them as duplicates for the snapons. They have poor sweeps but serve their purpose quite well.

----------


## AndyL

Some of those propoints are really nice ratchets, I've got one of the 6" composite handles, and it's got a ridiculously fine resolution compared to all my others...

Meanwhile back at the ranch... This rolled off the back of my truck today  :Smilie: 

Mmmm 16horse Kohler! Even more gooder - no more push mowing near 4 acres  :Smilie:

----------


## boarderfatty

> _Originally posted by Sugarphreak_ 
> *^^ Hopefully it is better than the last two I've had; my Westward ratchet lasted me 12 years, it started letting go when I was really reefing on it so I bought a Mastercraft to replace it with... which literally fell into pieces within 6 months, piece of garbage.
> 
> I've heard I can just go drop all the pieces on the Canadian Tire service desk and they will give me a new one, but I was in princess Auto buying some fuel line and I saw it I knew I had to buy it  
> 
> Oddly this one is exactly the same shape and form as my Westward. So perfect of a match, that it actually fits into the original ratchet spot in my old Westward socket kit. Either it is a copy of the Westward or a rebranded one.*



I have heard rumors that Grey tools makes some of the new propoint line, or that the company that makes grey tools also makes some propoint ones which is why I am interested.

As far as it goes for fitting in your westward place, my cousins gear wrench ratchet looks pretty close to my snapon ratchet but when you put them to work the differences are pretty apparent.

for "cheaper" tools I am partial to craftsman, for the necesities that are always used or where quality makes a big difference I will usually choose snapon, I don't think you can beat their ratchets with 80 teeth an only a few degrees of sweep.

I also find that before I buy a tool I will do my research on places like garage journal and research as much as I can about the tool I need. It is amazing how many of these big tool companies outsource some of their tool production 

I think it was Wera that makes the serrated screwdriver bits for snap on, the Wera screw drivers were available from KMS for less than half the price. Gear Wrench has the patent on ratchets and make them for pretty well everyone, so whether you buy Gear Wrench, Craftsman, Mastercraft, or Snap On, they are all made by Gear Wrench and rebranded so I bought Gear Wrench instead. There are many examples of this now so due diligence should be used when investing in tools imo.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

I've got a couple of the Propoint ratcheting breaker bars (1/2" and 3/4") and they are FAR better than the old PowerFist ones. I killed two of the 1/2" PFs in a month under low use, returned for a ProPoint and it's been unstoppable for the last year.

I have to say I still like the Mastercraft stuff, even their el-cheapo ratchets have stood up to my years of junkyard abuse, I've never had to return a single one yet. The 3/8" is starting get a bit loose, but considering how hard I've beat on it that's hardly surprising. Maybe I'll just exchange it for a new one.

I also recently picked up a set of the black Stanley sockets/ratchets for the Jeep/junkyard duty, haven't used them yet but we'll see how they hold up. The ratchets seem solid enough, although the sweeps are pretty mediocre. Can't reasonably expect more for the price.

----------


## Dumbass17

> _Originally posted by l/l/rX_ 
> * 
> 
> 1) sale flight
> 2) needed one last flight to get me into prestige status for next year 
> 3) why the hell not? Hear nothing but great things about Istanbul
> 4) since we're over there, may as well hit up Ukraine or Russia, I love experiencing different cultures! 
> 5) Eastern European women? YES PLEASE!*



_subtle, respectful head nod_

----------


## My_name_is_Rob

I just bought 25.005 litres of husky 94. Sorry, no pictures.  :Burn Out:

----------


## Chester

Perrin catted downpipe
» Click image for larger version

Kicks


Watch

----------


## Vagabond142

Because I am sick and tired of Calgary drivers being complete douchenozzles, and because I have been hit (either my person or my vehicle) no less than 3 times in the past 12 months, I decided that the best way to win any argument, and to provide YouTube entertainment, was to put a camera in my car.

So, I bought (from Visions on Father's Day sale) a Panasonic HMTA20 fully HD pocket camcorder (also waterproof, in case I need to record something out of my car in the rain, ie an accident):



and a 32GB SDHC card from MemEx.

I also bought a nerf gun with the sucker-tipped darts, due to an ingenious setup that an American buddy of mine uses for his camera setup. Basically, I have a styrofoam "base" with a groove cut in it for the camera, and then I wedge the camera against the base (which goes on my instrument cowling) and the windscreen, then stick the dart against the windscreen to hold the camera tight. It works well, and I expect to have a test vid up tonight of a couple of incidents I recorded on the way to work.  :Big Grin:

----------


## THE GOVERNATOR

picked up a few new things today
New Shoes


Cd player DEH-2400UB
 

Speakers TS-A6974R,TS-A1604c

----------


## ddduke

Went shopping yesterday. Bought a few pairs of shoes and a marc jacobs laptop case. I also ordered an autographed George Chuvalo glove which just arrived.

----------


## Evolution17

Canon 50mm f/1.4 USM

 
Kata 3N1-20

Also picked up a new chair form Ikea

 :Clap:

----------


## drtoohotty1

> _Originally posted by THE GOVERNATOR_ 
> *picked up a few new things today
> New Shoes
> *



Where did you pick these up at?

----------


## Shlade

well, not really my purchase but installed my buddys new Euro plate, grille, and lowering springs on his S40. Looks killer. Figured id share!

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Dumbass17

Two porcelain veneers on my front teeth.. For half price, BOOM!

----------


## 410440

2003 Dodge Durango

Internet image - pretty much exactly the same:

----------


## FraserB

Pre-ordered a Nexus 7  :Love:

----------


## Unknown303

> _Originally posted by FraserB_ 
> *Pre-ordered a Nexus 7 
> 
> 
> *



Hey me too..  :Clap:

----------


## Vagabond142

.... and there goes all my free time for the foreseeable future XD

----------


## Shlade

really excited this finally came! Custom plate I ordered a while ago finally showed up. My initials and my younger brothers initials. » Click image for larger version

----------


## EG6boi

> _Originally posted by FraserB_ 
> *Pre-ordered a Nexus 7 
> 
> 
> *



Google Nexus 7? or Asus?  :dunno:

----------


## THE GOVERNATOR

> _Originally posted by drtoohotty1_ 
> * 
> 
> Where did you pick these up at?*



Ebay.. There tricky to find.

----------


## FraserB

> _Originally posted by EG6boi_ 
> * 
> 
> Google Nexus 7? or Asus? *



Named "Nexus 7" but has the Asus badge on the front.

----------


## schocker

> _Originally posted by FraserB_ 
> * 
> 
> Named &quot;Nexus 7&quot; but has the Asus badge on the front.*



The picture you posted isn't a nexus 7 though  :Confused:  

Nexus 7, ordered 16gb yesterday  :ROFL!:

----------


## FraserB

Wierd, I just grabbed the first pic in google images.

----------


## schocker

> _Originally posted by FraserB_ 
> *Wierd, I just grabbed the first pic in google images.*



I think that was the asus tablet that was announced and then shelved to become the nexus 7

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

Ray Ban Wayfarers with prescription lenses!

----------


## canadian booster

1992 Fairlady, took this pic on the drive back from BritishColumbia

----------


## Tik-Tok

Gift for a friend... my question is, what would a NON-premium bacon vodka taste like?  :ROFL!:

----------


## A3GTiVR6SC

Love it so far.. Not too big considering my last phone was the Infuse.

----------


## Wakalimasu



----------


## flipstah

This is how you do Stampede.  :Drool:

----------


## Vagabond142

My paypal, it weeps

----------


## cosmok

Only 37 hours to go  :Pooosie:

----------


## Disoblige

Ah, something so simple, yet so important.

Can't wait to stop driving with warped rotors  :thumbs up:

----------


## DJ Lazy

I ended taking my mouse into the office last week, so decided to pick up something else for home. 

Gigabyte M8000x  :thumbs up:  Feels great under hand. 

» Click image for larger version



And finally finished off my car stereo today. 

Atrend 10" Sealed Sub Box for a Alpine Type R. 

» Click image for larger version

----------


## GOnSHO

new monitor

----------


## rawsensation

Needed a new pair.



And some traditional perogies from

----------


## EG6boi

> _Originally posted by GOnSHO_ 
> *new monitor
> 
> *



Is this monitor any good for XBOX console gaming? What's the specs on it?

----------


## GOnSHO

not sure, using it on my PC with Nvidia 8800 GTS, dual monitor setup.

2ms response time, 1980x1080 top resolution, built in speakers, HDMI input, DVI and VGA

LED backlit LCD

http://ca.asus.com/Display/LCD_Monitors/VE247H/

----------


## 03ozwhip

Bought this today thanks to beyonder HNF88!
Tissot T-Race Chrono Quartz model # T0484172705705
cant wait for it to get here on Tuesday!

----------


## sh0ko

^ bought one recently too!

black face black strap!

----------


## 2.0turbo

My newest time waster!

----------


## iceburns288

Giving Samsung all my money!


» Click image for larger version

----------


## Agent_Oorange

Internet (Beyond  :Big Grin: ) everywhere.

----------


## chibwack

> _Originally posted by Shlade_ 
> *really excited this finally came! Custom plate I ordered a while ago finally showed up. My initials and my younger brothers initials. » Click image for larger version*



What'd that run you? I've been thinking about getting one for my old man's farm truck. Few hundred bucks?

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by chibwack_ 
> * 
> What'd that run you? I've been thinking about getting one for my old man's farm truck. Few hundred bucks?*



Custom plates are ~$200.  :Smilie:

----------


## Disoblige

$214.04 at Macleod Trail Registries. More or maybe a _tiny_ bit less at other registries. Depends how much the owner of that registry wants to rip you off.

----------


## Lex350

> _Originally posted by 2.0turbo_ 
> *My newest time waster!
> 
> *



Where are you getting your machines? I've always wanted to pick up 1 or 2 but I won't pay Southern Music their high ransom for a pinball machine.

----------


## swak

New hockey pants... Last old pair finally fell apart  :thumbsdown:  



Fit sooo much nicer though  :thumbs up:

----------


## Markll7

> _Originally posted by 2.0turbo_ 
> *My newest time waster!
> 
> *



Any pics of your arcade room set up ? Man I'd get a Tron cabinet if I had the space !  :Shock:

----------


## 2.0turbo

> _Originally posted by rotten42_ 
> * 
> 
> Where are you getting your machines? I've always wanted to pick up 1 or 2 but I won't pay Southern Music their high ransom for a pinball machine.*



I generally find them when they pop up on kijiji, but pinballs especially can be a huge pain in the ass if they have not been properly maintained. This one for example had many more problems than I originally thought and although I got a good price on it, its cost me a bunch of time and money to bring it up to what I want. It's there now. I got it from an operator in red deer. The guy is an operator so most of his machines are basically maintained to keep working, not really to be "collector" condition. Although he does have some really nice ones. I know what your saying about SML, their prices are insane and their product is generally not good. The Cyclone I have, I got for $2500, same one at SML was $9500! 

If you are interested at all, I've got a good friend who has been collecting for a long time. He has 13 machines in his basement that are all very well maintained. He doesn't like the newer ones so he's selling his Nascar. Its a super fun game, even though Nascar sucks. PM me if you want to know more, I can put you in touch with him. I think he wants $3700 for it.

----------


## AndyL

:dunno:  probably my most 'meh it'll do' purchase ever...couldn't afford what I wanted so went cheap to get me by until I can...

----------


## TE4MFaint

> _Originally posted by AndyL_ 
> *
>  probably my most 'meh it'll do' purchase ever...couldn't afford what I wanted so went cheap to get me by until I can...*



I know exactly what you mean Andy, same thing happened to me last week.
Wanted the 21 foot multi-task ladder but simply couldn't afford to fork the $420 for it! So went with the more simplistic 20 foot extension ladder.

Seems like you really got a great ladder though, I hope you're happy with it in the long run!



.... :Devil:

----------


## swak

> _Originally posted by TE4MFaint_ 
> * 
> 
> I know exactly what you mean Andy, same thing happened to me last week.
> Wanted the 21 foot multi-task ladder but simply couldn't afford to fork the $420 for it! So went with the more simplistic 20 foot extension ladder.
> 
> Seems like you really got a great ladder though, I hope you're happy with it in the long run!
> 
> 
> ...



When i looked at the pic, i thought he was referring to going for a Dodge (*cough, shoulda gotten a chevy!  :Pimpin':  *cough).




 :ROFL!:  Not srs.

----------


## AndyL

Like I said - couldn't afford what I wanted, so went dodge  :Smilie:  

Should I be an asshole and mention - airdrie dodge got me into her for 10k less than eastside's best price (and this one had more toys)?  :ROFL!:

----------


## Markll7



----------


## Vagabond142

Had it about month now, but forgot to post it up here. First run edition, that comes with a ME3 and N7 base (twin base, you choose which one she stands on)  :Big Grin: 

Stock image from Kotobukiya:
» Click image for larger version

----------


## A790

> _Originally posted by Vagabond142_ 
> *Had it about month now, but forgot to post it up here. First run edition, that comes with a ME3 and N7 base (twin base, you choose which one she stands on) 
> 
> Stock image from Kotobukiya:
> » Click image for larger version*



Finally, something nerdy in your room I'm not ashamed to have in my house  :Wink:

----------


## Vagabond142

> _Originally posted by A790_ 
> * 
> Finally, something nerdy in your room I'm not ashamed to have in my house *



Says the guy with a N7 full zip hoodie....  :Wink:

----------


## flipstah

Got board so I walked around downtown and bought CD's today. It's weird how times change and I actually don't want to download anymore.



Very good album so far. Indie!



This was a fluke buy. I like classical music so I picked this one up thinking it was similar to Arcade Fire or whatever.

I flip it to the track list:




> 1. Enter Sandman



Okay. I HAD to buy it. 

 :Devil:

----------


## rx7_turbo2

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *Got board so I walked around downtown and bought CD's today. It's weird how times change and I actually don't want to download anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> Very good album so far. Indie!
> 
> *



One of my favorite bands. If you haven't checked out the rest of their albums they're worth the purchase (or download) as well!

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

A $500 deductible to repair hail damage on my car  :thumbsdown:

----------


## [email protected]

:thumbsdown:

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by rx7_turbo2_ 
> * 
> 
> One of my favorite bands. If you haven't checked out the rest of their albums they're worth the purchase (or download) as well!*



I think I will! I'm in love with this album.  :Smilie:

----------


## Tram Common

Finally managed to pick one of these up:

----------


## Deetz

Got a deal on an older, but perfect working twin tank air compressor, cost $10  :Shock:

----------


## jsn

> _Originally posted by rx7_turbo2_ 
> * 
> 
> One of my favorite bands. If you haven't checked out the rest of their albums they're worth the purchase (or download) as well!*



 :Werd!:  I haven't checked out their new album, but their old albums are great.

----------


## PD77

Bought this for the man-cave (still in construction)

----------


## rockwolf2001

> _Originally posted by PD77_ 
> *Bought this for the man-cave (still in construction)
> 
> *



AWESOME

----------


## Unknown303

> _Originally posted by Tram Common_ 
> *Finally managed to pick one of these up:
> 
> *



Sick. I picked up a CRF450x.. and I have no friends with bikes  :Cry:   :Cry:   :Cry:   :Cry:   :Cry:   :Cry:   :Cry:

----------


## topsecret

> _Originally posted by Unknown303_ 
> CRF450




If you want to come to blackfoot mx track, pm me, I just went for my first time last week! Its a blast!!

----------


## Ekliptix

Big Jambox. It pounds.
 

Kiteboarding lessons (3hrs x 3 days) near Houston
 

Tickets to London for 2 days (business)

----------


## Dumbass17



----------


## ddduke

Going on vaca friday and needed some fresh kicks for it. Got shox, frees, low chucks and some pumas:

----------


## Graham_A_M

> _Originally posted by Deetz_ 
> *Got a deal on an older, but perfect working twin tank air compressor, cost $10  
> 
> *



How the hell did you pull that off? just the air cleaner assembly is worth that much.

----------


## Maxt

Spoiling my car again.

----------


## blackpeople

> _Originally posted by Maxt_ 
> *Spoiling my car again.*



BALLER STATUS RIGHT THERE!!!

----------


## rx7_turbo2

> _Originally posted by Maxt_ 
> *Spoiling my car again.*



Daddy likey!!!!

----------


## DeleriousZ

Wheels for the suby!

----------


## max_boost

Samsung 60" 1080p 240Hz 3D LED Smart TV (UN60ES8000)
http://www.futureshop.ca/en-CA/produ...4892333379en02

$2499.99 special price today at Futureshop!

----------


## roopi

> _Originally posted by max_boost_ 
> *Samsung 60&quot; 1080p 240Hz 3D LED Smart TV (UN60ES8000)
> http://www.futureshop.ca/en-CA/produ...4892333379en02
> 
> $2499.99 special price today at Futureshop!*



Nice choice.  :thumbs up:

----------


## taemo

> _Originally posted by max_boost_ 
> *Samsung 60&quot; 1080p 240Hz 3D LED Smart TV (UN60ES8000)
> http://www.futureshop.ca/en-CA/produ...4892333379en02
> 
> $2499.99 special price today at Futureshop!*



how?
the site says 3699.
2499 would be a killer deal!

----------


## Canmorite

Two day surf lessons  :thumbs up:  http://pacificsurfschool.com/lessons.htm

----------


## max_boost

> _Originally posted by taemo_ 
> * 
> 
> how?
> the site says 3699.
> 2499 would be a killer deal!*



 1 day VIP sale. I got mine from Deerfoot Meadows Futureshop. Picked it up right at open. Awww....Yea

So sick. Super excited haha

----------


## JLau

nice buy Sam......

----------


## Maxt

> _Originally posted by max_boost_ 
> * 1 day VIP sale. I got mine from Deerfoot Meadows Futureshop. Picked it up right at open. Awww....Yea
> 
> So sick. Super excited haha*



 Is it a "smart tv" to? I need in on those deals, I have TV money burning a hole in my pocket... 
Nice TV, superbowl at your house.

----------


## Maxt

> _Originally posted by blackpeople_ 
> * 
> 
> BALLER STATUS RIGHT THERE!!!*



 As a Janitor, its a full year of wages.

----------


## max_boost

> _Originally posted by Maxt_ 
> * 
> Is it a &quot;smart tv&quot; to? I need in on those deals, I have TV money burning a hole in my pocket... 
> Nice TV, superbowl at your house.*



 Yeah, talk to bananafob about it he knows all the details. I don't know anything about this new technology lol all I heard on repeat from everyone was Samsung 8000  :crazy nut:   :ROFL!:  so I bought a Samsung 8000.  :Big Grin:

----------


## unkicrackie99

> _Originally posted by DeleriousZ_ 
> *Wheels for the suby!*



Nice man! Should look awesome!  :Burn Out:

----------


## carzcraz

> _Originally posted by max_boost_ 
> * Yeah, talk to bananafob about it he knows all the details. I don't know anything about this new technology lol all I heard on repeat from everyone was Samsung 8000   so I bought a Samsung 8000. *



Congrats on the purchase...you won't regret it. We picked up an 8000 Smart TV 65" for one of our rooms and love it!

As a tip if you're finding wifi connection to the tv too slow, I highly recommend these Monster Powernets. We installed it to the tv and using the internet (eg. Youtube) on the tv is now significantly faster.

http://www.visions.ca/catalogue/cate...&sku=DXPLN2002

----------


## flipstah



----------


## 4runneron36s

Some goodies I picked up for the Tacoma in Sweetgrass yesterday:











Walker Evans 2.5 coilovers, 2.5 rear shocks, All Pro UCA, ubolt flip, blah blah blah.

----------


## DeleriousZ

Picked up some new coilover damper bodies so I could lower the front end more.

Old vs New:




The result:

----------


## Chandler_Racing

> _Originally posted by max_boost_ 
> *Samsung 60&quot; 1080p 240Hz 3D LED Smart TV (UN60ES8000)
> $2499.99 special price today at Futureshop!*



What are the chances that a sales person would honour this price? 

Is there a bigger version? I recall seeing a 75" but I don't want to pay $10,000.

----------


## Chester

> _Originally posted by DeleriousZ_ 
> *Picked up some new coilover damper bodies so I could lower the front end more.
> ...
> 
> 
> The result:
> 
> *



Damn, very nice ride man.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by DeleriousZ_ 
> *Picked up some new coilover damper bodies so I could lower the front end more.
> 
> Old vs New:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The result:
> ...



That's a clean ride. Great choice on the bronze rims with that color. 

Close to maroon, yes?  :thumbs up:

----------


## DeleriousZ

Thanks guys.

Yeah the colour is better represented in my Sig pic.

----------


## AaronK

My latest purchase  :Smilie:

----------


## K3RMiTdot

AMMMMMMMMMMMGGGG ROAR

----------


## Tik-Tok

Been waiting 5 years to wear out the rubber on my 17's, so I had a "legitimate" reason to buy aftermarket rims (and keep the winters on the 17's).

For Ze Panzer

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> _Originally posted by Cos_ 
> * 
> 
> Jesus nice. What is that going on?*



"Ze Panzer" (Audi allroad)


» Click image for larger version

----------


## max_boost

Before

----------


## max_boost

After

Don't bash the models! lol

 :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:  

Maybe should have went for 65"? lol

----------


## Tik-Tok

> _Originally posted by max_boost_ 
> *After
> 
> Don't bash the models! lol
> 
>    
> 
> Maybe should have went for 65&quot;? lol*



You asians... always over compensating  :ROFL!: 

Honestly though, any bigger and it wouldn't look good on the current fireplace mantel.

----------


## max_boost

haha yea I hear ya. 

The TV is quite big in person, almost overwhelming. My living room is smaller so I'm not sitting that far away from it. Watching HD sports is  :Shock:  

Probably one of my better purchases in awhile.  :Big Grin:

----------


## sh0ko

and thanks to shadow tint for some amazing 3m jobs

----------


## 03ozwhip

^^ooohhh, what are you putting them on? im assuming some sort of Merc....

----------


## 03ozwhip

> _Originally posted by Tik-Tok_ 
> *Been waiting 5 years to wear out the rubber on my 17's, so I had a &quot;legitimate&quot; reason to buy aftermarket rims (and keep the winters on the 17's).
> 
> For Ze Panzer
> 
> *



also fucking lovely! but please tell me you are lowering it before putting them on...please? lol

----------


## sh0ko

> _Originally posted by Tik-Tok_ 
> *Been waiting 5 years to wear out the rubber on my 17's, so I had a &quot;legitimate&quot; reason to buy aftermarket rims (and keep the winters on the 17's).
> 
> For Ze Panzer
> 
> *



so like .. i dont really know you.. but.. can i have these wheels!  :Big Grin:  THANKS lol

----------


## codetrap

One on these..
http://www.sunforceproducts.com/prod...?PRODUCT_ID=74
» Click image for larger version 

Two of these...
http://www.sunforceproducts.com/prod...?PRODUCT_ID=50
» Click image for larger version

Plus a 12V accessory plug and a 12V accessory USB charger plug. As well as a couple of small case fans to mount behind the RV fridge to increase it's efficiency...
http://www.modmyrv.com/2008/07/18/rv...or-cooling-fan

----------


## Tik-Tok

> _Originally posted by 03ozwhip_ 
> * 
> 
> also fucking lovely! but please tell me you are lowering it before putting them on...please? lol*



Bitch please, It's a Allroad, it lowers itself!  :ROFL!:  

That pic is actually at it's highest setting, lowest is 2.6" lower than that (which still isn't low enough for me, but I'm not going aftermarket suspension until the compressor blows)

----------


## DJ Lazy

ZERO clue when I will be able to actually do a tank build for this.. but it was too nice to leave sitting around the aquarium shop. 

Couple pics at the end of construction and one shitty Iphone pic of it sitting in my room completed tonight.

----------


## Unknown303



----------


## stevieo

> _Originally posted by DJ Lazy_ 
> *ZERO clue when I will be able to actually do a tank build for this.. but it was too nice to leave sitting around the aquarium shop. 
> 
> Couple pics at the end of construction and one shitty Iphone pic of it sitting in my room completed tonight. 
> 
> » Click image for larger version
> 
> » Click image for larger version
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



Nice tank dj, where'd you get it and what size tank is that?
The silicone lines on it look very nice. It's not starphire glass is it?

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by stevieo_ 
> * 
> 
> Nice tank dj, where'd you get it and what size tank is that?
> The silicone lines on it look very nice. It's not starphire glass is it?*



Thanks. 

I got this at Concept Aquatics here in Calgary. It's a 40x18x20 (62G), external overflow, Every single edge is polished, and Starphire front glass. 

The workmanship is probably the best I have had on any of the tanks I've owned! Now I just need a new place to live so I can set it up.  :ROFL!:

----------


## 4doorj

I know it's not the most exciting vehicle but I love it!

----------


## stevieo

> _Originally posted by DJ Lazy_ 
> * 
> 
> Thanks. 
> 
> I got this at Concept Aquatics here in Calgary. It's a 40x18x20 (62G), external overflow, Every single edge is polished, and Starphire front glass. 
> 
> The workmanship is probably the best I have had on any of the tanks I've owned! Now I just need a new place to live so I can set it up. *



 ya it looks like a great find. Is it worth the money you paid? How much was it? :Drool:

----------


## Dave P

Wooo, Going to a Footy game in London!

----------


## Lex350

Ordered it....just going to take awhile for it to arrive. I had to get one.

Marshall Fridge

----------


## Tik-Tok

> _Originally posted by rotten42_ 
> *Ordered it....just going to take awhile for it to arrive. I had to get one.
> 
> Marshall Fridge*



Nice! I just saw that last night on "thisiswhyimbroke", pretty f'ing sweet.

----------


## jwslam

> _Originally posted by Tik-Tok_ 
> "thisiswhyimbroke"pretty f'ing sweet.



Just visited the site for the first time...
I think this my favourite so far.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000KJZ13C/?tag=047-20

----------


## 4doorj

2012 fireberry hyperdunks

----------


## mgwatson

Restocked my detailing locker, getting ready for a cut/polish/wax this weekend 

1L Iron X, 500ml Griot's Paint Prep, 500ml Griot's Wax remover, 8" detailing brush, new microfibre wash mitt, 500ml microfibre detergent. 

Booyah.

----------


## LongCity

> _Originally posted by 4doorj_ 
> *2012 fireberry hyperdunks
> *



Have you balled in the LHD2012s? Amazing ball shoe. Probably the best grip I've ever experienced, too.

----------


## know1edge

> _Originally posted by Tik-Tok_ 
> * 
> 
> Nice! I just saw that last night on &quot;thisiswhyimbroke&quot;, pretty f'ing sweet.*



You just ruined my life

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> _Originally posted by Cos_ 
> *Thanks to MSommers! 
> *



Why's that? Is he the one that introduced you to porcelain miniature collecting?

----------


## FraserB

> _Originally posted by Tik-Tok_ 
> * 
> 
> Why's that? Is he the one that introduced you to porcelain miniature collecting?*



They went halfs on a case of beer, neither could handle the full case. :Big Grin:

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## JZS_147

umm YEP

----------


## unkicrackie99

^

 :Drool:  

That is all.

----------


## KappaSigma

2 Bedroom condo in Canmore

----------


## Euro_Trash

> _Originally posted by Cos_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think he is referring to the dainty collectible figurines behind your purchase.

----------


## Dave P

Any other beyond New Brightoners?

----------


## KRyn

.

----------


## hurrdurr

:Big Grin:

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## DeleriousZ

Bought some tires and got them installed on the wheels that I got for the daily.

----------


## Alterac

Sweet Wheels man.

----------


## Nauti_Buoy

Found a great deal on an Orbita Avanti 3 at Calgary Jewelry. Interesting to see the Rotorwind system perform. 
VERY quiet unit and they tell me the batteries will last up to 5 years. Quality of the craftsmanship is outstanding. 
Might have to retire my Wolf winders and switch over to more Orbita's.

Pics taken from the net until I get it set up.

----------


## eblend

> _Originally posted by Nauti_Buoy_ 
> *Found a great deal on an Orbita Avanti 3 at Calgary Jewelry. Interesting to see the Rotorwind system perform. 
> VERY quiet unit and they tell me the batteries will last up to 5 years. Quality of the craftsmanship is outstanding. 
> Might have to retire my Wolf winders and switch over to more Orbita's.
> 
> Pics taken from the net until I get it set up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Care to explain WTF this is for us none fancy folks?

----------


## 03ozwhip

^^watch winder. thats fuckin awesome. mind if i ask how much it was?

----------


## eblend

> _Originally posted by 03ozwhip_ 
> *^^watch winder. thats fuckin awesome. mind if i ask how much it was?*



Whats a watch winder....is it for those motion powered watches to stay alive when not worn?

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Nauti_Buoy_ 
> *Found a great deal on an Orbita Avanti 3 at Calgary Jewelry. Interesting to see the Rotorwind system perform. 
> VERY quiet unit and they tell me the batteries will last up to 5 years. Quality of the craftsmanship is outstanding. 
> Might have to retire my Wolf winders and switch over to more Orbita's.
> 
> Pics taken from the net until I get it set up.
> *



How much are you going to be seeling your old winders? I need some.  :Smilie: 




> _Originally posted by eblend_ 
> * 
> 
> Whats a watch winder....is it for those motion powered watches to stay alive when not worn?*



 :thumbs up:

----------


## Nauti_Buoy

> _Originally posted by 03ozwhip_ 
> *^^watch winder. thats fuckin awesome. mind if i ask how much it was?*



It retailed for $3300 and I picked it up for $2650





> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> How much are you going to be seeling your old winders? I need some. 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I have 4 Wolf Module 4.0's that I might decide to sell and if I do I will contact you.

----------


## 03ozwhip

^^^whoa whoa whoa, i may need one too, let me know as well!

----------


## logi

Infrared Hyperfuse

----------


## l/l/rX

> _Originally posted by logi_ 
> *Infrared Hyperfuse
> 
> *



haha i have these.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Nauti_Buoy_ 
> * 
> 
> It retailed for $3300 and I picked it up for $2650
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 4 Wolf Module 4.0's that I might decide to sell and if I do I will contact you.*



I'm just a PM away. If the price is right, let's do business.  :Smilie:

----------


## logi

> _Originally posted by l/l/rX_ 
> * 
> 
> haha i have these.*



how do you like them? i was surprised they fit smaller than the reg 90s

----------


## max_boost

Madonna in Vancouver. 
2 days in Seattle.
8 days in NYC. 

Can't wait. Dying for a vacation.  :Clap:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Tik-Tok

Finally mounted them. Before anyone else says it... needs more low, lol. Unfortunately that will take some custom work, as no one makes lowering air-springs for an allroad, and I've already re-progammed the system to go as low as drive-ably possible (any lower and the shocks start hitting the internal stops)

----------


## Shlade

cut the bump stops

----------


## ZEDGE

> _Originally posted by Dave P_ 
> *Wooo, Going to a Footy game in London!*



Sweet! My first football match was Man U vs Millwall at Old Trafford. Christ that was a long time ago.. haha, like 1991. Beckham was there. Been to a few since then though, every time we go over there. Last one was 07 Man U vs Tottenham. Have a Sister and Brother around Manchester.  :Smilie:  Seeing a proper football game in England or anywhere in Europe is awesome. Nothing here really compares, maybe a game 7 of a stanley cup final but even then.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tik-Tok

> _Originally posted by Shlade_ 
> *cut the bump stops*



Narr, what I meant was, if I go any lower with the programming, the shock will be stroked out. The system is designed for the car to have between 142mm-192mm ground clearance. Right meow it's between 120mm-170mm. This is the absolute minimum the shock can handle before the piston starts bottoming out when I hit a bump.

I'm going to have to modify some lower A-Arms for the back, and cut and shorten the front shocks to get any lower. Probably not this year, since summer is half over.

----------


## lint

> _Originally posted by max_boost_ 
> *Madonna in Vancouver. 
> 2 days in Seattle.
> 8 days in NYC. 
> 
> Can't wait. Dying for a vacation.  *



when in Seattle, check out
www.dirtfish.com
www.iflyseattle.com
www.redhook.com

----------


## schurchill39

Just picked up an Edge Evolution CS for my pick up. Haven't had much time to play around but I have noticed the firmer shifts.

 

(Not my picture but the exact same... minus the carpet color)

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by Tik-Tok_ 
> * 
> 
> Narr, what I meant was, if I go any lower with the programming, the shock will be stroked out. The system is designed for the car to have between 142mm-192mm ground clearance. Right meow it's between 120mm-170mm. This is the absolute minimum the shock can handle before the piston starts bottoming out when I hit a bump.
> 
> I'm going to have to modify some lower A-Arms for the back, and cut and shorten the front shocks to get any lower. Probably not this year, since summer is half over.*



Put er' on bags!  :Big Grin:

----------


## unkicrackie99



----------


## Vagabond142

With credit owing for a return I did a few months ago + the sale that MemEx had, I decided to take the plunge with my first paycheque from my new job and spent $250 for (was retailing $369 on sale).....






I WAS running 2x HD6850's in crossfire. And they can't hold a candle to this thing. It is a beast, about 30x quieter than the AMD's, and for once, FINALLY, I can game at 2560x1600 without any stutter or lag from graphics.... awesome awesome awesome card.

What prompted the purchase was GW2... PvE was working great, but when an event happened or I went into WvWvW, I had to bump down to low settings so I could get smooth gameplay. The 670 was doing a full out siege in WvWvW with most likely 400 characters on screen + spell effects + particle effects + weather effects, and was pulling 41 fps (with FXAA turned off).

I. Love. This. Card XD

----------


## AE92_TreunoSC

670 is my next card, once it goes down in price and the OC models are in 2nd gen.

I have a GB 560ti oc and I may SLI it with another from my buddies computer but one of us has to buy a new card first. so its a patience game lol.

SLI 560ti can keep up with a 670 in some regards, but it will be noisier and higher power consumption. I've always liked one card.

Is it longer than your old 6850? I have a 5830 kicking around and its fucking stupid big.

----------


## Vagabond142

Yeah, it's about an inch longer than the HD6850's were. That said, it runs a HELL of a lot cooler as well. I was pushing it hard in Furmark, and it was hitting a max of 54 C o_o

For comparison, Furmark was able to push my HD6850's to over 90 C

As a single card, this thing is stupidly powerful, and almost on par with a GTX680. There was a review (on Tom's Hardware, I think), where they did an apples to apples comparison between the 680 and the 670 (non-OC), and the average difference between the cards? 4%

----------


## schocker

Vagabond, did it come with the borderlands 2 card?
Thinking of picking one up maybe tomorrow, I can PM it and get it for about $355 to upgrade from my gtx460

----------


## Vagabond142

.... I didn't even check, to be honest. Lemme go look in the box.

Nope. No card. Then again, I'm not interested in Borderlands 2. I never really played the first one past maybe 3 hours.  :dunno: 

This, honestly, is the best single card purchase I have made, and you do get lots of manufacturers to choose from. I chose the Gigabyte because despite them making bad mobos, they made rock steady video cards and give Asus a run for their money on best factory overclock.

----------


## flipstah

A lot of bao and beef jerky from Vancouver/Richmond.



BKHFTW.  :Pooosie:

----------


## AE92_TreunoSC

> _Originally posted by Vagabond142_ 
> *.... I didn't even check, to be honest. Lemme go look in the box.
> 
> Nope. No card. Then again, I'm not interested in Borderlands 2. I never really played the first one past maybe 3 hours. 
> 
> This, honestly, is the best single card purchase I have made, and you do get lots of manufacturers to choose from. I chose the Gigabyte because despite them making bad mobos, they made rock steady video cards and give Asus a run for their money on best factory overclock.*



I talked to my buddy, we worked it out and likely I'll be picking up that same card tomorrow. 3 of my friends have 560ti oc from gigabyte. We're all happy with them, only one has a slight issue with clock speeds but we think its the owner :P

It's gonna cost me about 200$ to upgrade with the card trade and use of his memx discount  :Big Grin: 

I have borderlands 2 preordered, I loved the first one, diablo style shooter with a funny story? Win  :Big Grin:

----------


## claxx

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *A lot of bao and beef jerky from Vancouver/Richmond.
> 
> BKHFTW. *




got 3 pounds this afternoon beef pork and spicy :Drool:   :Big Grin:

----------


## schocker

> _Originally posted by Vagabond142_ 
> *.... I didn't even check, to be honest. Lemme go look in the box.
> 
> Nope. No card. Then again, I'm not interested in Borderlands 2. I never really played the first one past maybe 3 hours. 
> 
> This, honestly, is the best single card purchase I have made, and you do get lots of manufacturers to choose from. I chose the Gigabyte because despite them making bad mobos, they made rock steady video cards and give Asus a run for their money on best factory overclock.*



Thanks, I think I might pick one up tomorrow. Looks like from the promo site memx isn't a retailer with the codes. Oh well. Can probably get it on steam winter sale or something as I haven't played 1 yet much anyways. I will be limited by my monitor to 1680x1050 until I replace it probably in the new year.

----------


## Vagabond142

> _Originally posted by schocker_ 
> * 
> Thanks, I think I might pick one up tomorrow. Looks like from the promo site memx isn't a retailer with the codes. Oh well. Can probably get it on steam winter sale or something as I haven't played 1 yet much anyways. I will be limited by my monitor to 1680x1050 until I replace it probably in the new year.*



At 1680x1050, the 670 will monster anything you throw at it. At 1920x1080, it will STILL monster anything you throw at it. At 2560x1600, it is mostly monstering anything. The two games that are giving it a huff are Metro 2033 and Planetside 2 Beta, and I think PS2 is doing that because the engine is still in dev mode and not optimized.

Hell, in Skyrim, all eye candy on, with AA, at 2560x1600, the lowest FRAPS reading was....


57 FPS 

 :Shock:

----------


## K3RMiTdot

mmm jerky...

----------


## schocker

> _Originally posted by Vagabond142_ 
> * 
> 
> At 1680x1050, the 670 will monster anything you throw at it. At 1920x1080, it will STILL monster anything you throw at it. At 2560x1600, it is mostly monstering anything. The two games that are giving it a huff are Metro 2033 and Planetside 2 Beta, and I think PS2 is doing that because the engine is still in dev mode and not optimized.
> 
> Hell, in Skyrim, all eye candy on, with AA, at 2560x1600, the lowest FRAPS reading was....
> 
> 
> 57 FPS 
> ...



Hmm, maybe I will wait until I get a new monitor then as I have been stil maxing things out on my 460 at that low resolution. Thanks for the info though. Will use it in the fall for the new Metro, Hitman and all the BF3 packs!

----------


## Unknown303

Dual probe for all my smoking/BBQing needs!


DVR for the truck.

----------


## aquamarine

Tokyo Marui hard-kick.

$60 new - sometimes I love living in Japan.

----------


## know1edge

My first dslr  :Smilie:

----------


## Adrenaline101

last week

today

----------


## CivicDXR

Picked one of these up for my Macbook Pro on Friday:

----------


## flipstah

Sept. transit pass. Almost didn't get one too because it was sold out at Co-op and Shoppers.

I can't wait to get a place downtown so I can just walk.

----------


## XylathaneGTR

My first piece of furniture for my new place. Stock photo below.

----------


## gruster

^ Where at and how much if you dont mind answering?

----------


## Bladeh

> _Originally posted by ZEDGE_ 
> *
> 
> Sweet! My first football match was Man U vs Millwall at Old Trafford. Christ that was a long time ago.. haha, like 1991. Beckham was there. Been to a few since then though, every time we go over there. Last one was 07 Man U vs Tottenham. Have a Sister and Brother around Manchester.  Seeing a proper football game in England or anywhere in Europe is awesome. Nothing here really compares, maybe a game 7 of a stanley cup final but even then. *



I was a Leeds Utd season ticket holder for a few years in the 90's, back then standing was the norm, all seats stadiums now though, still a great atmosphere. I just got back from San Francisco and took in a Giants game, the atmosphere was nothing like a footy game, line ups outside AT & T park were stupid, in a footy game no such lineups but tons more people. Ambition is to take in a Barca game, can't imagine the atmosphere at the Nou Camp.

----------


## ekguy

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *Sept. transit pass. Almost didn't get one too because it was sold out at Co-op and Shoppers.
> 
> I can't wait to get a place downtown so I can just walk.*



man it's fantastic haha. I no longer take transit and got rid of my car. So much extra money now 

 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## 410440

Bought these:




to go on this:




(both stock photo's)


Crappy Tire - Buy 3, get 1 Free sale.

Also did a tranny service this past weekend.. old pan was rotted and leaking, so it was replaced with a new OEM pan and filters/fluid.

----------


## AE92_TreunoSC

^do you have the 5.9? Even if not those dodges you're supposed to adjust the 2nd gear band if I recall. not a huge deal but it helps prevent 2nd gear slip, which is fucking terrible in a 5.9.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by AE92_TreunoSC_ 
> *^do you have the 5.9? Even if not those dodges you're supposed to adjust the 2nd gear band if I recall. not a huge deal but it helps prevent 2nd gear slip, which is fucking terrible in a 5.9.*



If he's got the pan dropped on a 46RE he should be able to do both of the band adjustments at the same time (one internal, one external). If he's got a 4.7 with a 45RFE then I have no idea what the band adjustments are like.

----------


## Rat Fink

.

----------


## 410440

> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> * 
> 
> If he's got the pan dropped on a 46RE he should be able to do both of the band adjustments at the same time (one internal, one external). If he's got a 4.7 with a 45RFE then I have no idea what the band adjustments are like.*





There are no bands in a 545RFE. The 42RE, 44RE, and 46RE use bands.

----------


## flipstah

I was going to buy Klipsch but their wires are thin and easily frayable. This got decent reviews:

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by 410440_ 
> * 
> 
> There are no bands in a 545RFE. The 42RE, 44RE, and 46RE use bands.*



Righto, TIL. I've only worked on RE/RH tansmissions, never touched an RFE.

----------


## DeleriousZ

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *I was going to buy Klipsch but their wires are thin and easily frayable. This got decent reviews:
> 
> [img]http://cdn.head-fi.org/a/a1/1000x500px-LL-a1db7be9_DSCF1253.JPG[/im*



I'm currently running these Klipsch earbuds and I like them. They're holding up better than my two previous sets of Sennheiser's. The only thing that's starting to go on them is the rubber surround where the wire meets the bud, it's starting to split. They sound awesome though!

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by DeleriousZ_ 
> * 
> 
> I'm currently running these Klipsch earbuds and I like them. They're holding up better than my two previous sets of Sennheiser's. The only thing that's starting to go on them is the rubber surround where the wire meets the bud, it's starting to split. They sound awesome though!*



Yeah, those are the ones I wanted to get. The deal-breaker was:

- The Jays were cheaper
- Flat cord meant less tangling
- The Klipsch were sold out

----------


## Nauti_Buoy

Picked up some hobby stuff today..


And some new stuff for the boat..

----------


## shaluma

I bought New Dell Inspiron

----------


## DeleriousZ

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ - The Klipsch were sold out [/B]



That'd do it lol.

----------


## Wakalimasu

> _Originally posted by know1edge_ 
> *My first dslr *



Grats have a lot of fun with it like I'm doing with my t4i

----------


## schocker

Got a new monitor with the memory express sale

----------


## codetrap

No more sag in the outlander, and it's riding like there's almost nothing behind it now. Verrry happy!

----------


## 86max

> _Originally posted by DeleriousZ_ 
> * They're holding up better than my two previous sets of Sennheiser's.*






> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *
> t*



My Sennheisers have done well over the past 3 years but all the rubber buds are cracking so I ordered a set of these. Gotta break them in over the weekend then see how the do on Monday.

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## dj_rice

Canon Powershot ELPH 320HS

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by 86max_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> My Sennheisers have done well over the past 3 years but all the rubber buds are cracking so I ordered a set of these. Gotta break them in over the weekend then see how the do on Monday.*



Ooo let us know how those Monster's hold up. I like my A-Jays a lot but they can't beat the sound that comes out of my Grado SR60's.

These cans are just superb.  :Love:

----------


## ryanallan

From the MemX sale this weekend!

----------


## 410440

I hope this isnt a continuing trend....

after getting my new tires put on, noticed some serious play in my drivers front wheel, new hub assembly it is.






also, shitty aftermarket tranny pan gasket doesnt seal properly, so time to pull of the tranny pan AGAIN and this time RTV that bitch.

----------


## Critical

> _Originally posted by ryanallan_ 
> *From the MemX sale this weekend!*



Damn I missed it, how much did the 670 go for?

----------


## Vagabond142

> _Originally posted by ryanallan_ 
> * 
> 
> From the MemX sale this weekend!*



Someone's going to have some serious gaming fun!  :Big Grin: 

The 670 continues to impress me. It just monsters everything my HD6850's were struggling on. I'm even contemplating SLI and nVidia surround o_O

----------


## [email protected]

^^ Oh rly  :Smilie:  Good news, thanks! You selling some HD6850's??

----------


## Vagabond142

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_ 
> *^^ Oh rly  Good news, thanks! You selling some HD6850's??*



I could be <_< :P

THey have aftermarket coolers on them, although I can reinstall the stock ones if you want. The temps with the aftermarket ones are ~25 C less than stock tho.

----------


## ryanallan

> _Originally posted by Critical_ 
> [B] 
> Damn I missed it, how much did the 670 go for?



$310. Pretty decent deal. Same price as the 660.
I'd guess it will be back down during Christmas when AMD's 8000 series is released.

----------


## AE92_TreunoSC

The 670 was reference board but still a crazy price at 300.

I've been avoiding references for the last 5 years due to fan failures and higher temps.

My GB670 windforce like yours is wicked quiet and cool but its not OC'ing very well  :Frown:

----------


## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Vagabond142_ 
> * 
> I could be &lt;_&lt; :P
> 
> THey have aftermarket coolers on them, although I can reinstall the stock ones if you want. The temps with the aftermarket ones are ~25 C less than stock tho.*



Keep me in the loop if you are, stock or modified is fine with me, shoot me a link to the beyond post for sale whenever you get to it if you do, if not no worries  :Smilie:

----------


## got_mike33

New shoes for the ride. RTX Audi Replicas from the guys at UrbanX North!

----------


## l/l/rX

Birthday Present to myself  :Smilie:  
» Click image for larger version 
Thanks Justin @ Gem by Carati!

----------


## adidas

^ Nice, what model?

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

2013 Subaru XV Crosstrek in Tangerine Orange to replace our Jeep, technically purchased by my parents but I made the decision, chose the car and negotiated.

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## l/l/rX

> _Originally posted by adidas_ 
> *^ Nice, what model?*



Jazzmaster Maestro

----------


## l/l/rX

> _Originally posted by Cos_ 
> * 
> 
> Go away.....
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



haha sorry man, it's bound to happen  :Frown:  at least we don't know each other.

----------


## Markll7

> _Originally posted by Twin_Cam_Turbo_ 
> *2013 Subaru XV Crosstrek in Tangerine Orange to replace our Jeep, technically purchased by my parents but I made the decision, chose the car and negotiated.*



How is the ride quality and interior compared to the normal Impreza ? Which model did you get ?

----------


## Nauti_Buoy

Picked up the XO-1 today..ran stock gearing and that was impressive.
Cant wait to try my driving skills at the 100mph mark.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> _Originally posted by Markll7_ 
> * 
> 
> How is the ride quality and interior compared to the normal Impreza ? Which model did you get ?*



We will see when we pick it up on Saturday, never looked at a new Impreza.

----------


## ianmcc

Just picked this car up from Van City.



A 2000 Focus with a swapped V6 from a Contour SVT.

----------


## Disoblige

> _Originally posted by Nauti_Buoy_ 
> *Picked up the XO-1 today..ran stock gearing and that was impressive.
> Cant wait to try my driving skills at the 100mph mark.
> *



Holy fuck! 100 mph RTR  :crazy nut:  

One crash and say bye bye to everything haha.

But wow, it's impressive how far RC has gone in the past decade.

----------


## Markll7



----------


## Vagabond142

A very wireless house running on the dinky Shaw SMC modem wireless was having HUGE issues with signal drop, traffic shaping to all the devices, etc. Plonked this lil beasty into the mix, and suddenly everyone has clean and clear signal. Goes to show that proper hardware does make wireless nicer XD

(Also, speedtest from before switchover (Using Towerstream in Seattle as the comparison point): 36.7 Mbps down. After: 84.7 Mbps... just a slight increase XD)

----------


## BlackArcher101

I've been eyeing that router as well. My old Linksys gets overwhelmed with connections when using torrents and just bogs down.


Picked this up today:

----------


## Markll7

Lol I thought it was a contemporary piggy bank for a second

----------


## Tik-Tok

> _Originally posted by BlackArcher101_ 
> *
> Picked this up today:
> *



 :thumbs up:  Been meaning to try their brew out for a few months now, and get a pig myself.

----------


## C_Dave45

:Angel:  *nevermind* lol.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> _Originally posted by C_Dave45_ 
> * *nevermind* lol.*



I didn't see what you wrote, but I can guess... fixed, lol. (I blame my stupid Windows phone, the auto-correct is terrible.)

----------


## C_Dave45

> _Originally posted by Tik-Tok_ 
> * 
> 
> I didn't see what you wrote, but I can guess... fixed, lol. (I blame my stupid Windows phone, the auto-correct is terrible.)*



Lol...well it was a very nice, close up of a $200 ziplock Baggie....but I thought better if it.

----------


## FraserB

Looked fancy.

I assume Glad brand bag?

----------


## muse017

2013 A4 premium plus
My first Audi purchase and must say very happy with it!

----------


## schocker

> _Originally posted by muse017_ 
> *
> 2013 A4 premium plus
> My first Audi purchase and must say very happy with it!*



Very cool. Love the looks of the refresh though I originally did not!  :thumbs up:

----------


## DJ Lazy

Steam suckered me into this for a 3rd straight year... Although being only $37 I won't feel as ripped off as previous years.  :ROFL!:

----------


## BlackRadon

> _Originally posted by ianmcc_ 
> *Just picked this car up from Van City.
> 
> 
> 
> A 2000 Focus with a swapped V6 from a Contour SVT.*




Awesome car! v6 mistake!

----------


## CivicDXR

> _Originally posted by ianmcc_ 
> *Just picked this car up from Van City.
> 
> 
> 
> A 2000 Focus with a swapped V6 from a Contour SVT.*



Dope! I saw this the other day rolling near Quarry Park/Douglasdale, and couldn't believe I hadn't seen it before in the city. That explains why...  :crazy nut:

----------


## Adachi

Just got this today!
08 Accord EX-L fully loaded  :Big Grin:

----------


## 4doorj

> _Originally posted by Adachi_ 
> *Just got this today!
> 08 Accord EX-L fully loaded  
> 
> *



Congrats! Awesome car. Is that the one at calgary Honda? I was tempted to look at it. I bought almost the exact car in the spring. White 08 lx. Wanted to upgrade to that one because it was loaded haha.

----------


## austic

335XI just in time for winter

Dinan S2, M Aero kit, M Carbon fiber mirrors and trunk lip, OZ Rims, M Exhaust and intake.......

----------


## eblend

Gran Bahia Principe Akumal - Mexico, can't wait

----------


## 4doorj

> _Originally posted by eblend_ 
> *Gran Bahia Principe Akumal - Mexico, can't wait
> 
> *



Awesome resort!
That's where I got married!

----------


## phreezee

> _Originally posted by DJ Lazy_ 
> *Steam suckered me into this for a 3rd straight year... Although being only $37 I won't feel as ripped off as previous years. 
> 
> *



Damn, completely forgot the release date. Thanks for the reminder. :thumbs up:

----------


## Adachi

> _Originally posted by 4doorj_ 
> * 
> Congrats! Awesome car. Is that the one at calgary Honda? I was tempted to look at it. I bought almost the exact car in the spring. White 08 lx. Wanted to upgrade to that one because it was loaded haha.*



Yeah it was actually lol!
It drew me in with the price and how it was fully loaded and the sales representative (Katie) pretty much just sealed the deal.
But yeah, it really is an awesome car  :Big Grin:

----------


## Anton

My last very unexciting expensive purchase:

» Click image for larger version




> _Originally posted by Adachi_ 
> * 
> 
> sales representative (Katie) pretty much just sealed the deal.*



Oh yeah? Haha

----------


## unkicrackie99



----------


## GOnSHO

new couch  :Smilie:

----------


## Tik-Tok

New backbreaking work.

----------


## swak

> _Originally posted by GOnSHO_ 
> *new couch  
> 
> *



Scissors on automin in style?  :Pimpin': 
... they look like they're placed so precisely haha 
*Oh, and good looking couch! 

Had to buy this fucking thing... Because Apple doesnt like to put vga outputs on their computers now....  :thumbsdown:

----------


## GOnSHO

lol i had just finished cutting open the bags for the feet of the couch, left em there. hha!

hence why i hate apples brett  :Wink:

----------


## schocker

I needed this  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :ROFL!:

----------


## flipstah

» Click image for larger version

=

» Click image for larger version

I actually found this easier to cook than bison.  :Pimpin':

----------


## LongCity

Your plating presentation is a disaster hahah

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by LongCity_ 
> *Your plating presentation is a disaster hahah*



LOL yes yes... Needs work  :ROFL!:

----------


## swak

What is it?

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by swak_ 
> *What is it?*



Duck liver.

----------


## kaput

.

----------


## toyboy88

> _Originally posted by kaput_ 
> *Did your nose start bleeding as you put it on the plate??*



This!!!!  :Wink:

----------


## flipstah

All of you... Blah.  :Frown:

----------


## Vagabond142

> _Originally posted by schocker_ 
> *I needed this   
> *



 :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## schocker

> _Originally posted by Vagabond142_ 
> *   *



Didn't even remember which version you had gotten, and I could have had it for less and weeks sooner if I hadn't held out  :ROFL!:  
about 60fps avg on BF3 ultra at 1920x1080, fans barely even spool up, like 40%, hilarious. Even OC'd a bit and getting more frames stays at around 40 °C Have been playing FTL all weekend though which isn't really giving it a work out.

----------


## ZEDGE

> _Originally posted by schocker_ 
> *I needed this   
> [img]http://i.imgur.com/6B456.jpg[img]*



LOL. How is it? I recently upgraded to a Radeon 7870. Got Sleeping Dogs with it too, not sure if I will use it though.  :Big Grin: 




> _Originally posted by schocker_ 
> * 
> Didn't even remember which version you had gotten, and I could have had it for less and weeks sooner if I hadn't held out  
> about 60fps avg on BF3 ultra at 1920x1080, fans barely even spool up, like 40%, hilarious. Even OC'd a bit and getting more frames stays at around 40 °C Have been playing FTL all weekend though which isn't really giving it a work out.*



Nice! I cranked everything in BF3 too, runs better than my old 6850, but I also swapped my original i3 for an i5 3570. It was mostly for Planetside 2 though.. haha.

----------


## schocker

> _Originally posted by ZEDGE_ 
> * 
> 
> LOL. How is it? I recently upgraded to a Radeon 7870. Got Sleeping Dogs with it too, not sure if I will use it though. 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! I cranked everything in BF3 too, runs better than my old 6850, but I also swapped my original i3 for an i5 3570. It was mostly for Planetside 2 though.. haha.*



ME didn't even have the Borderlands 2 w/ 670 thing ncix does but I have it already. Sleeping dogs is awesome though, loved that game and might play through again. Noticed it was only with 7870 or 7950 but not 7970 which I almost ended up with  :ROFL!:

----------


## Vagabond142

> _Originally posted by schocker_ 
> * 
> Didn't even remember which version you had gotten, and I could have had it for less and weeks sooner if I hadn't held out  
> about 60fps avg on BF3 ultra at 1920x1080, fans barely even spool up, like 40%, hilarious. Even OC'd a bit and getting more frames stays at around 40 °C Have been playing FTL all weekend though which isn't really giving it a work out.*



I have that exact model. I run games at 2560x1600, my heat NEVER breaks 53 C. And that's running Metro 2033, aka the newest "card killer" like Crysis was back in the day.

During "normal" gaming (Torchlight 2, Guild Wars 2, Planetside 2, Tribes Ascend, etc), it just whispers along at 45 C with 30% fan speed. Kepler is a RIDICULOUSLY good architecture. And even better... in most reviews, it shows 50% or better scaling in SLI, including some near 100% scaling. Soooooooooooooooo tempted to go SLI, but I don't need the power....yet <_<

----------


## Quiet10

2013 Scion FR-S... signed paperwork but don't have it for 6-8 weeks.  :Frown:

----------


## Vagabond142

> _Originally posted by Quiet10_ 
> *2013 Scion FR-S... signed paperwork but don't have it for 6-8 weeks. *



 :thumbs up:

----------


## schocker

> _Originally posted by Vagabond142_ 
> * 
> 
> I have that exact model. I run games at 2560x1600, my heat NEVER breaks 53 C. And that's running Metro 2033, aka the newest &quot;card killer&quot; like Crysis was back in the day.
> 
> During &quot;normal&quot; gaming (Torchlight 2, Guild Wars 2, Planetside 2, Tribes Ascend, etc), it just whispers along at 45 C with 30% fan speed. Kepler is a RIDICULOUSLY good architecture. And even better... in most reviews, it shows 50% or better scaling in SLI, including some near 100% scaling. Soooooooooooooooo tempted to go SLI, but I don't need the power....yet &lt;_&lt;*



I bought a new monitor during the memx sale so I could move from 1680x1050 to 1920x1080, was very taxing to push the extra pixels on my 460  :ROFL!:  
I haven't tried metro yet on this though, tried max payne, bf3, BL3 so far and no issues running everything at max with barely any fan spin up and temp increase. Super impressed with the card though even though it was massive to install.

----------


## spikerS

I know she trolls beyond a lot, and seems fitting...



Wonder what she will say...

----------


## sillysod

wiring it in tonight, delivery on Saturday when I'm back from Anaheim.

Look forward to spilling drinks of all sorts in it over the winter.

----------


## 410440

.scratch that

----------


## sillysod

> _Originally posted by 410440_ 
> *is someone on beyond getting engaged?*



Hint: 
Spiker Location "Baygirl's garage".

He's hiding behind the door with ropes and burlap bags.  :Big Grin:  

No or Yes, the answer is Yes.

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## toyboy88

And a Speedlight 320EX!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Blue

=]

----------


## Canmorite

> _Originally posted by spikers_ 
> *I know she trolls beyond a lot, and seems fitting...
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder what she will say...*



Woah!

----------


## FraserB

Sorry guys, Spikers just won the thread.



Congrats!

----------


## eblend

> _Originally posted by FraserB_ 
> *Sorry guys, Spikers just won the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!*



?  :dunno:

----------


## 4doorj

> _Originally posted by Blue_ 
> *=]
> 
> *



 :Drool:

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Cos_ 
> *
> 
> *



Very unique color! Is this the tangerine one? Why no ST?! 

I think I saw you at Sunridge yesterday.  :Smilie:

----------


## KRyn

PLUS!

----------


## spikerS

> _Originally posted by FraserB_ 
> *Sorry guys, Spikers just won the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!*



I did now!

Traded some measly rock and piece of metal, and got a fiancee out of it!

----------


## 4doorj

Congrats!

----------


## jampack

> _Originally posted by spikers_ 
> * 
> 
> I did now!
> 
> Traded some measly rock and piece of metal, and got a fiancee out of it!
> 
> *



Congrats!  :Smilie:

----------


## Zewind

happy for you Spikers!  :thumbs up:

----------


## Jlude

Huge congrats!  :thumbs up:   :thumbs up:   :thumbs up:  

Two beyond members getting married?!? haha what a community we have here.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> _Originally posted by Jlude_ 
> *Huge congrats!    
> 
> Two beyond members getting married?!? haha what a community we have here.*



They aren't the first.

Conrats Spikers/Bay Girl.... as in the fashion of entertainment media, I will now refer to both of you as Bayspik.

----------


## VaN_HaMMeRSTeiN

I bought some skull candy hesh 2 to start and they were awful. These were the same price and they're pretty good.

----------


## Quiet10

Congrats Spikers & Bay Girl!  :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## Vagabond142

> _Originally posted by Quiet10_ 
> *Congrats Spikers &amp; Bay Girl!  *



x2  :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:   :thumbs up:

----------


## Markll7

Surprising on how many people are picking new cars this fall ! :Shock:

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## spikerS

> _Originally posted by Cos_ 
> * 
> 
> Not for me. For the wife and this is a 2012 we got for a smoking deal.
> 
> Yeah we had it yesterday doing laps breaking her in. haha. Near the tim hortons?*



and you didn't come over to show it off?

I am hurt!  :Cry:

----------


## CompletelyNumb

> _Originally posted by Quiet10_ 
> *Congrats Spikers &amp; Bay Girl!  *



 :Werd!:

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Cos_ 
> * 
> 
> Not for me. For the wife and this is a 2012 we got for a smoking deal.
> 
> Yeah we had it yesterday doing laps breaking her in. haha. Near the tim hortons?*



LOL yup. I was on the C-Train and it definitely got a double-glance from me. I went, "sweet color. I wonder who bought that.:

Congrats to Bayspik!  :Pimpin':

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Cos_ 
> * 
> 
> Good to hear! At the Max Bell one I assume? Haha. Yeah we signed the papers today. Get her on Friday but I am in the US so probably Wednesday now.*



No, near Sunridge with that downhill road and Tim Hortons where KK used to be...

----------


## HHURICANE1

Now it's time to see if I can ride rollers without steering off of them and into the wall.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Moonracer

^^they're a little tricky at first but you'll get used to them pretty quick

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## HHURICANE1

MEC has them. If you are putting a mountain bike on it just get some smooth tires or the vibration will drive you nuts. 
http://www.mec.ca/AST/ShopMEC/Cyclin...ing-roller.jsp

----------


## bigboom

> _Originally posted by Moonracer_ 
> *^^they're a little tricky at first but you'll get used to them pretty quick*



those ones are easier to use due to the raised sides so as long as you can keep y our balance on the road you should be ok  :Smilie:

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## Team_Mclaren

> _Originally posted by Blue_ 
> *=]
> 
> *



NICEEEEEE

 :Wink:  
D-Bag Central!!!!

----------


## Blue

> _Originally posted by Team_Mclaren_ 
> *
> 
> NICEEEEEE
> 
>  
> D-Bag Central!!!!
> 
> *



m3 meetup before snow !
or i might just drive it in winter haha  :crazy nut:

----------


## swak

> _Originally posted by HHURICANE1_ 
> *
> 
> Now it's time to see if I can ride rollers without steering off of them and into the wall. *



Nice buy!
Way less boring than trainers  :crazy nut:  

Keeps you sane over the winters!




BTW... Cos!
Those things are way too awesome! (or im way too geeky)
How much are they running for it you dont mind.

I have a bad memory about whether i locked my doors or not, haha...

----------


## eblend

3 of these, one for my house, one for parents, and one for inlaws in Japan

Pix-Star PXT510WR02 10.4 Inch FotoConnect XD Digital Picture Frame with Wi-Fi, Email, Web Albums, UPnP/DLNA 



Completely controlled from the internet and sinks with every imaginable picture sharing site there is. Show all the new albums to my inlaws in Japan and control it from a website  :Big Grin:

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Cos_ 
> *Man I am on a spending spree. Just reserved one of these.
> 
> *



What's wrong with a key?  :ROFL!:

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## 86max

Went on sale today I think.
Speedhunters: A Year in Automotive Culture Vol I

http://store.speedhunters.com/us/sho...re-volume-one/

----------


## Disoblige

Lockitron is so cool, I'm glad it exists. Although I thought I saw this idea on Shark Tank.

It's nice to know when someone gets in and out when you're not home as well.

I'll be paranoid about someone hacking into it and unlocking my door though  :ROFL!:

----------


## Tik-Tok

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> What's wrong with a key? *



That's a great idea honestly, hands full of groceries, or beer or whatever. All they need now is a "lockitron" door opener, so I can let my dog out in the middle of the day  :ROFL!:

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Disoblige_ 
> *Lockitron is so cool, I'm glad it exists. Although I thought I saw this idea on Shark Tank.
> 
> It's nice to know when someone gets in and out when you're not home as well.
> 
> I'll be paranoid about someone hacking into it and unlocking my door though *



A key is harder to make than coding. Just sayin'.

----------


## Unknown303

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> A key is harder to make than coding. Just sayin'.*



So you've never tried a bump key before I take it.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Unknown303_ 
> * 
> 
> So you've never tried a bump key before I take it.*



Not really... Never needed to.  :dunno:

----------


## Canmorite

AppleTv. It is awesome  :thumbs up:

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Canmorite_ 
> *AppleTv. It is awesome *



Get Netflix too and you'll never leave the house.

----------


## DeleriousZ

New shoes for indoor soccer!! Nike CTR360's. They work pretty damn awesome so far! Super grippy.

----------


## chibwack

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> Get Netflix too and you'll never leave the house.*



Save $8/month and get xbmc on that puppy

----------


## Twenty

> _Originally posted by Cos_ 
> *
> 
> *



CONGRATS!!! Awesome colour choice, there's only ~4100 of those around.

----------


## Adrenaline101

Stock photo since I havent brought it home yet.

----------


## chibwack

Been looking everywhere for the stones album, must have just released the reissue! Eliminator was just a bonus  :Big Grin:

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## stealth

> _Originally posted by Adrenaline101_ 
> *Stock photo since I havent brought it home yet.
> *



Nice!

I just picked this up.

----------


## DeleriousZ

Why??

----------


## stealth

Why do you modify a old POS 300ZX and lesbo wagon?

----------


## Unknown303

> _Originally posted by stealth_ 
> *Why do you modify a old POS 300ZX and lesbo wagon?*



 :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:

----------


## DeleriousZ

> _Originally posted by stealth_ 
> *Why do you modify a old POS 300ZX and lesbo wagon?*



Cause I don't have to carry my dick around in my purse  :Smilie:

----------


## Moonracer

:ROFL!:   :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:  my new sig thanks

----------


## DeleriousZ

man i'm on fire, two sigs in a week lol

----------


## Lex350

New winter vehicle so I can park my Lexus.

----------


## Vagabond142

My Steelseries Siberia 2's finally bought the bucket after quite a few years of gaming... giving Corsair a go with these:

» Click image for larger version

So far, they are SUPERB for in game sound and voice chat... I could use a bit more bass response, but as these are gaming headphones vs audiophile headphones, I am not going to complain too loudly or too much :P

----------


## Mar

Picked these up Friday, not bad so far.

 

Picked this up today as a third display case for Transformers.

----------


## pf0sh0

:Clap: 

lol sorry for the huge image!

----------


## aypi

> _Originally posted by Mar_ 
> *
> 
> Picked this up today as a third display case for Transformers.
> 
> *



If you dont mind me asking, Where did you buy it from and how much?

----------


## Perfect Dark

> _Originally posted by aypi_ 
> * 
> 
> If you dont mind me asking, Where did you buy it from and how much?*



http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/pr...055/#/10119206

----------


## Jlude

2013 Honda CRV EX-L for the wife... hahaha I'm getting old, cause I love it! So underpowered, but great comfort compared to the M.

----------


## A790

Gave it to her last night. Oh, and we got engaged too  :Pooosie:

----------


## drtoohotty1

> _Originally posted by A790_ 
> *
> 
> Gave it to her last night. Oh, and we got engaged too *



Congrats Cam!

----------


## jampack

> _Originally posted by A790_ 
> *
> 
> Gave it to her last night. Oh, and we got engaged too *



Congrats!!

----------


## Mar

> _Originally posted by aypi_ 
> * 
> 
> If you dont mind me asking, Where did you buy it from and how much?*



Like the other guy posted, I got it at Ikea for $80. Website count when I got it last weekend was 26 remaining, when I got to the store I counted 23. They're awesome for collection displays, it's what you see in most of the mall type stores for displays as well. I see them everywhere now.

----------


## Shlade

> _Originally posted by A790_ 
> *
> 
> Gave it to her last night. Oh, and we got engaged too *



Congrats dude!

You officially died last night haha  :Wink:

----------


## A790

lol thanks guys. Dealt with Justin at Gem by Carati for the purchase. Review coming soon (coles notes: he flippin' rocks!)

----------


## dirtsniffer

he rocks. lol

----------


## Deetz



----------


## max_boost

> _Originally posted by A790_ 
> *
> 
> Gave it to her last night. Oh, and we got engaged too *



 Nice diemond man :thumbs up:

----------


## GOnSHO

> _Originally posted by A790_ 
> *
> 
> Gave it to her last night. Oh, and we got engaged too *



congrats man, my fiance broke up with me a couple weeks ago  :Frown:

----------


## Kg810

> _Originally posted by A790_ 
> *
> Gave it to her last night. Oh, and we got engaged too *



Congrats!  :thumbs up:  




> _Originally posted by GOnSHO_ 
> * 
> 
> congrats man, my fiance broke up with me a couple weeks ago *



Sorry to hear that  :Frown: , keep your head up  :Pimpin':

----------


## Adrenaline101

Hmm i fail at pictures

----------


## gx12

my new commuter, pretty good on gas for an AWD. it sure beats my last, 2004 honda accord V6.

----------


## Kloubek

Congrats Cam.

I didn't exactly "buy" this, so much as make it:



He came home with us yesterday.

----------


## A790

> _Originally posted by Kloubek_ 
> *Congrats Cam.
> 
> I didn't exactly &quot;buy&quot; this, so much as make it:
> 
> 
> 
> He came home with us yesterday.*



Dude congratulations! That's amazing  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rat Fink

.

----------


## topsecret

My new winter ride:

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

Roof basket and roof bars for the 135i, as well as black kidney grills and a tow hook.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> _Originally posted by Kloubek_ 
> *Congrats Cam.
> 
> I didn't exactly &quot;buy&quot; this
> *



Isn't that just DLC from the initial purchase of a diamond ring?

Congrats!

----------


## Gripenfelter

Love this thing. Upscales video. Surround sound. Controls 2 zones.

----------


## bigbadboss101

Need to pick up a tire tomorrow to put onto my Trance.

----------


## spikerS

> _Originally posted by Rat Fink_ 
> *Added 2.6 hours dual cross country to my logbook yesterday. It was windy down south but sooooo much fun! Crosswind landings are my favorite.
> 
> *



hahaha, crosswinds are so much fun, that's how I crashed a 172!

----------


## Rat Fink

.

----------


## swak

> _Originally posted by bigbadboss101_ 
> *
> 
> Need to pick up a tire tomorrow to put onto my Trance.*



what brand is that? never seen that in particular before??

But yes, make sure you get a trainer specific tire... Otherwise youll be chewing through your rubber like nobodys business

----------


## bigbadboss101

Thats the Elite Fluid 

http://www.mec.ca/AST/ShopMEC/GiftId...lu-trainer.jsp

Not as sweet as the Cycleop but will do the job I think.

----------


## msommers

How much are the kinetic by Kurt road machines going for these days? I love mine and it's a solid unit! That roller looks intriguing though - definitely see myself flying into the wall though haha.

Been on a bit of a spending spree myself getting a stereo/home theater system together.

----------


## spacerz

> _Originally posted by Twin_Cam_Turbo_ 
> *Roof basket and roof bars for the 135i, as well as black kidney grills and a tow hook.*



Seen you today at the U. Looked good!

----------


## swak

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *How much are the kinetic by Kurt road machines going for these days? I love mine and it's a solid unit! That roller looks intriguing though - definitely see myself flying into the wall though haha.
> 
> Been on a bit of a spending spree myself getting a stereo/home theater system together.*



Brand name rollers then - go for Minoura (the x-motion) i think its called....
Itd be about $300

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> _Originally posted by spacerz_ 
> * 
> 
> Seen you today at the U. Looked good!*



Thanks man!

----------


## Ekliptix

> _Originally posted by topsecret_ 
> *My new winter ride:
> 
> 
> *



Looks pimp man! What engine?

----------


## topsecret

> _Originally posted by Ekliptix_ 
> * 
> Looks pimp man! What engine?*




Thanks! Its just a pretty much bone stock 800!

Full C3 carbon fiber tunnel, gas tank, hood, custom cold air intake and custom powder coated suspension bits! comes in at 420 lbs dry...about 76 lbs lighter than stock!

----------


## boarderfatty

Went out to Easy Rider and The Source today and picked up these

2012/2013 Sunshine Marmot card



2012/2013 DC DCLA Snowboard jacket 10,000mm waterproofing, 10,000g breathablity



2012/2013 Burton Access leather look snowboard jacket, 10,000mm waterproofing, 5,000g breathability

----------


## 2000_SI

x5

 
x2

----------


## Boost Infested



----------


## ekguy

> _Originally posted by 2000_SI_ 
> * 
> x5
> 
>  
> x2
> 
> *



 :thumbs up:   :Pimpin':   :Drool:  

you making it from scratch?

----------


## ekguy

> _Originally posted by 2000_SI_ 
> * 
> x5
> 
>  
> x2
> 
> *



 :thumbs up:   :Pimpin':   :Drool:  

you making it from scratch?

----------


## 03ozwhip

> _Originally posted by Boost Infested_ 
> **



whoa! nice choice in wheels, its so hard to picture what they will look like on an STD...pics!

----------


## A3GTiVR6SC



----------


## topsecret

> _Originally posted by 03ozwhip_ 
> * 
> 
> whoa! nice choice in wheels, its so hard to picture what they will look like on an STD...pics!*




Those wheels are for his 240!

----------


## 03ozwhip

ah makes sense now! sweet wheels, just didnt really get it on the subie, but still....pics!

----------


## Kobe

I just picked up a 27inch monitor to go with my 22inch monitors..

----------


## chibwack

Whoa... isn't three monitors a little bit overkill? I mean, I understand two for work purposes, but three?

----------


## Disoblige

> _Originally posted by chibwack_ 
> *Whoa... isn't three monitors a little bit overkill? I mean, I understand two for work purposes, but three?*



I seen intense online poker setups, with more real estate than Kobe.

----------


## swak

Surf beyond, fap, play poker and whatever else all at the same time!

----------


## sh0ko

my new dd and winter in one!

----------


## Impreza

> _Originally posted by sh0ko_ 
> *my new dd and winter in one!
> 
> *



Nice, C350?

----------


## flipstah

Awesome Ben-see purchase! 

Too bad they can't fit a goalie bag or else I would've sniped either a C350 4Matic or an E-350 4Matic coupe.

They're great cars.  :Smilie:

----------


## Kobe

> _Originally posted by chibwack_ 
> *Whoa... isn't three monitors a little bit overkill? I mean, I understand two for work purposes, but three?*



Three is pretty regular..

Software + Sharkscope (Monitor 1)
All games + Lobbies (Monitor 2)
Porn or a movie or something (Monitor 3)





> _Originally posted by swak_ 
> *Surf beyond, fap, play poker and whatever else all at the same time!*



Hahaha, pretty much, I'm going to actually only be using two monitors though, the laptop is a backup in case I need to go poo while I'm playing

----------


## l/l/rX

Just booked the other half of our trip...Prague!

----------


## sh0ko

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *Awesome Ben-see purchase! 
> 
> Too bad they can't fit a goalie bag or else I would've sniped either a C350 4Matic or an E-350 4Matic coupe.
> 
> They're great cars. *



my hockey bag fits fine =) . but i only tried a test fit.. use the hyundai for all sorts of "who gives a fuck" activity instead haha

----------


## ercchry

signed all the paperwork today, possession on monday!

----------


## Kobe

> _Originally posted by l/l/rX_ 
> *Just booked the other half of our trip...Prague! 
> *



Is the alcohol ban still in effect? if not have fun, prague is amazing!

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by ercchry_ 
> *signed all the paperwork today, possession on monday!
> 
> *



It looks like a dollhouse! So quaint!

I love it. Congrats!  :thumbs up:

----------


## ercchry

thanks! it has turned/turning 100 years this year. (built in 1912)

----------


## Stunt66

Congrats!!!! now i have to ask is this yours or is it only yours because you negotiated on it?

----------


## ercchry

technically its the banks, they are letting me live in it though... but i did pay for some of it!  :ROFL!:

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by ercchry_ 
> *technically its the banks, they are letting me live in it though... but i did pay for some of it! *



Did you pick the color? I hope so.

----------


## 03ozwhip

^^so you sold your other house or are you renting it and living here?

----------


## ercchry

sold the old rental, bought this. renting out the old primary. was thinking about selling it. but renting it makes too much sense.

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## swak

> _Originally posted by Cos_ 
> * 
> 
> We have three at work for - Mapping system, Lease Plan, other system, email, Beyond. 
> 
> Having 4 would just mean I could always have beyond up.*



This sounds like a decent marketing plan for Beyond  :ROFL!:  
Group monitor buy?


... on a side note, how do you plug in 3+ monitors into your desktop? 
Most only have 2 outlets?

----------


## Kobe

> _Originally posted by swak_ 
> * 
> 
> This sounds like a decent marketing plan for Beyond  
> Group monitor buy?
> 
> 
> ... on a side note, how do you plug in 3+ monitors into your desktop? 
> Most only have 2 outlets?*



This is gaming computers now that accept 3+ monitors at once...


I actually had 1 hooked up to my laptop and 2 hooked up to my PC, and just made it look like 4, I've moved them away from each other now

----------


## shelly

hello
a beautiful dress................

----------


## Shlade

> _Originally posted by shelly_ 
> *hello
> a beautiful dress................*

----------


## Perfect Dark

UN55ES7500 for a really smokin price  :Big Grin:

----------


## l/l/rX

> _Originally posted by Perfect Dark_ 
> *
> 
> UN55ES7500 for a really smokin price *



 :Love:   :Drool:   :Love:   :Drool:  nice purchase! 




> _Originally posted by Kobe_ 
> *
> Is the alcohol ban still in effect? if not have fun, prague is amazing!*



ugh, i didn't even know there was an alcohol ban until you mentioned it. it appears the ban is still in affect for any alcohol greater than 20%.  :thumbsdown:

----------


## max_boost

> _Originally posted by l/l/rX_ 
> *Just booked the other half of our trip...Prague! 
> *




So jelly of you kids. More partying  :Pimpin': 




> _Originally posted by ercchry_ 
> *signed all the paperwork today, possession on monday!
> 
> *



Nice! What community is that?

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by shelly_ 
> *hello
> a beautiful dress................*



I got you a present, too.

----------


## ercchry

> _Originally posted by max_boost_ 
> * 
> 
> Nice! What community is that?*



the the hood... inglewooood

----------


## xnvy

> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> * 
> 
> I got you a present, too.
> *



 :ROFL!:  

I bought this

----------


## AE92_TreunoSC

Miatas are a hoot in the winter with the right tires  :winter tires mandatory:  

Hard top is great because the soft top back window cracks in the winter.

Lose the bra!

----------


## Sentry

I bought a thing. It spins.





Massive twin scroll hotside, 4" v band.

----------


## 89s1

so its for the mustang right?  :Big Grin: 

also, that 4 inch vband is teh sex.

----------


## Sentry

The Mustang might spool it before redline... Might.  :Big Grin:

----------


## xnvy

> _Originally posted by AE92_TreunoSC_ 
> *Miatas are a hoot in the winter with the right tires  
> 
> Hard top is great because the soft top back window cracks in the winter.
> 
> Lose the bra!*



 Losing the bra will be the first thing I do to the car once the gravel clears off the roads.

----------


## DJ Lazy

Couple more bits and pieces for my Reef Aquarium build... 

» Click image for larger version 

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Konj



----------


## NoMoreG35

This.

----------


## Sophal

Smith & Wesson M&P .40 range kit. CFO transfer is taking forever.

----------


## ZEDGE

Screw the haters, I love metro (or whatever its called now)  :Big Grin:

----------


## almerick

Picked this guy up because my Hauppauge HD was letting me down. It works perfectly fine but the process was such a mess.

Hauppauge HD --> No HDMI, had to use a Mac to capture gameplay, then transferred to a PC for rendering (Sony Vegas).

Roxio --> Everything is included with hardware/software, plug and go with HDMI, can incorporate mic to overlay with gameplay. Paid 110 down from 150 with free shipping.

----------


## chibwack

> _Originally posted by Sophal_ 
> *Smith &amp; Wesson M&amp;P .40 range kit. CFO transfer is taking forever.
> 
> *



What'd you pay/where if you don't mind my asking?

----------


## Hallowed_point

OEM c5 Corvette wheels...295 18 rear & 245 17 front  :Devil:  

No more ridin' on 16" 235 bullshit in the Camaro come summer!! 

Got a good deal, don't know much about the rubber besides it's apparently popular for Euros??  :dunno:

----------


## EM1FTW

Finally got a new tool box after dealing with one thats falling apart for 2 years.

 

41inches tall x 67inches long x 25 inches deep  :Drool:

----------


## boarderfatty

> _Originally posted by Hallowed_point_ 
> *OEM c5 Corvette wheels...295 18 rear &amp; 245 17 front  
> 
> No more ridin' on 16&quot; 235 bullshit in the Camaro come summer!! 
> 
> Got a good deal, don't know much about the rubber besides it's apparently popular for Euros?? *



Vredestein makes some decent quality tires, I believe they are one of the OEM tires for Masarati, they make a pretty good all weather tire that I would put up against the Nokian WR etc

----------


## ddduke

ATV trailer:


Interior detailed before winter:


55inch LG smart tv (don't want to go downstairs to look at the box for model number). I'm not a big tech guy so I'm pretty happy about this, didn't know tvs could do all the shit this thing does. hd youtube videos and american netflix is sweet, now I'm cancelling cable seeing as I only use it for movie central:

----------


## Hallowed_point

> _Originally posted by boarderfatty_ 
> * 
> 
> Vredestein makes some decent quality tires, I believe they are one of the OEM tires for Masarati, they make a pretty good all weather tire that I would put up against the Nokian WR etc*



Ahh, good to hear!  :thumbs up:  Well, to put things into perspective the most high end I've ever had are BF Goodrich g force kdw2. I'm sure they will feel MUCH better then my current all season BF T/A's

----------


## DeleriousZ

> _Originally posted by Hallowed_point_ 
> *OEM c5 Corvette wheels...295 18 rear &amp; 245 17 front  
> 
> No more ridin' on 16&quot; 235 bullshit in the Camaro come summer!! 
> 
> Got a good deal, don't know much about the rubber besides it's apparently popular for Euros?? *





A lot of the mk4 VW guys run them.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> _Originally posted by chibwack_ 
> * 
> 
> What'd you pay/where if you don't mind my asking?*



+1

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by ZEDGE_ 
> *Screw the haters, I love metro (or whatever its called now) 
> 
> *



Do you have a touch-screen PC? If not, how is it for the mouse-and-keyboard usage?

Or is this the tablet version?

----------


## Hallowed_point

> _Originally posted by DeleriousZ_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of the mk4 VW guys run them.*



Those actually REALLY suit the mk4 body style  :Shock:  Do the euro guys like them because they are kinda similar to AMG wheels?

----------


## G

Got one of these for my basement reno.

----------


## DeleriousZ

> _Originally posted by Hallowed_point_ 
> * 
> 
> Those actually REALLY suit the mk4 body style  Do the euro guys like them because they are kinda similar to AMG wheels?*



Not sure, but the mk2/3 guys love the older corvette sawblades, so maybe they're just closet rednecks or something lol.

----------


## blitz

Should be in my hands on friday. It's being overnighted from Japan  :Pooosie:

----------


## Shlade

> _Originally posted by 03ozwhip_ 
> * 
> 
> +1*



You can get a M&P .40 anywhere from $500-600 online.

----------


## ZEDGE

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> Do you have a touch-screen PC? If not, how is it for the mouse-and-keyboard usage?
> 
> Or is this the tablet version?*



Desktop PC, no touch screen. Its not bad at all, there is still a traditional desktop, the start screen just replaces the start button. I am pretty comfortable with it now. I really like the metro apps and use them quite a bit now. Desktop is for more traditional stuff and works as it did before for the most part. A touch screen would definitely be better for the metro part but you have both so its not a big deal to me. I actually find I am using the desktop less and less.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by ZEDGE_ 
> * 
> 
> Desktop PC, no touch screen. Its not bad at all, there is still a traditional desktop, the start screen just replaces the start button. I am pretty comfortable with it now. I really like the metro apps and use them quite a bit now. Desktop is for more traditional stuff and works as it did before for the most part. A touch screen would definitely be better for the metro part but you have both so its not a big deal to me. I actually find I am using the desktop less and less.*



Excellent. Might upgrade then.

I like the W7 mobile interface a lot so I think I'll feel right at home.

----------


## max_boost

Meow!

----------


## Boosted131

1.3L grape slurpee

----------


## boarderfatty

> _Originally posted by Boosted131_ 
> *1.3L grape slurpee*



Good Call, I picked up a traditional Coke one yesterday.

Picked this up this afternoon as a last minute gift for the GF for her Bday dinner tonight after I found out that the Holt in Edmonton doesn't sell Hermes. I know is not quite Rage2 style, but I am trying

(just a stock pic)

----------


## l/l/rX

> _Originally posted by G_ 
> *Got one of these for my basement reno.
> 
> *



 :Pimpin':   :Pimpin':  let's see pics of basement after please!

----------


## flipstah

Great songs for cruising. Or if you just had a major binge.  :Pimpin':

----------


## finboy



----------


## A3GTiVR6SC

^ Just bought one also.. Is it Samsung brand? I had one left over from my Samsung Infuse 4g, but it wouldn't work for my GS3, so i had to order one.

EDIT: oops. should of quoted what i was talking about..NoMoreG35's post.

----------


## LongCity

> _Originally posted by max_boost_ 
> *Meow!*



Single? haha

----------


## Vagabond142

Now that I have a credit card again (Danger Will Robinson, danger!)
» Click image for larger version

Also, to catch up on the UNSC Infinity and other related Halo 4 goodies:
» Click image for larger version

Also, this past week:


And my weekly run to the comic book store (no picture), which had this lovely gem in it (among others):

----------


## jwslam

Been craving this for a while. Found it at $78 with price beat.

MX Performance

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Graham_A_M

> _Originally posted by Hallowed_point_ 
> * 
> 
> Ahh, good to hear!  Well, to put things into perspective the most high end I've ever had are BF Goodrich g force kdw2. I'm sure they will feel MUCH better then my current all season BF T/A's*



hahaha, Yeah those BF T/A's are shit tires for sure. Unfortunately I had to use them on my old Trans am ('90 TA GTA), since it was a very odd ball size of tire. They were the only ones I could use since nobody else made tires of that dimension.  :Frown: 

After renting one a few times, I bought a refurbished machine for $500.00. By a very far margin the best carpet cleaner I've ever used, including the hand held upholstery attachment (which is great for furnature, or car carpet cleaning). 

At a buddies house that he's renting, he had stains that were there for a *LONG* time, years before he got it I mean. Even this so called professional carpet cleaning company couldn't get them out, and everything else looked pretty gross. I went over all the carpets (took me about an hour) and they literally look brand new. All those "impossible to remove stains" were gone after two-three passes with it. 
I'd highly recommend this over anything by any other company, especially Hoover. I've used quite a few carpet cleaners, even back when I used to be a detailer, and nothing tops these. Their bullet proof too.

----------


## Vagabond142

Well, I wonder what I'm going to be doing tonight (and every night this week XD)?











Hmmm... what WILL Vagabond be doing tonight... I really don't know XD

----------


## Markll7

» Click image for larger version

----------


## flipstah

Skyfall on IMAX Friday!  :Pimpin':

----------


## ddduke

> _Originally posted by Graham_A_M_ 
> * 
> 
> I bought a crazy cleaning machine and used to be a detailer.*



How would you feel about me paying you to shampoo the carpets in my car? I don't want a detail cause the car's super clean, just carpets. I called a ton of detailers and none will do JUST carpets.

----------


## know1edge

> _Originally posted by Graham_A_M_ 
> * 
> 
> hahaha, Yeah those BF T/A's are shit tires for sure. Unfortunately I had to use them on my old Trans am ('90 TA GTA), since it was a very odd ball size of tire. They were the only ones I could use since nobody else made tires of that dimension. 
> 
> After renting one a few times, I bought a refurbished machine for $500.00. By a very far margin the best carpet cleaner I've ever used, including the hand held upholstery attachment (which is great for furnature, or car carpet cleaning). 
> 
> At a buddies house that he's renting, he had stains that were there for a *LONG* time, years before he got it I mean. Even this so called professional carpet cleaning company couldn't get them out, and everything else looked pretty gross. I went over all the carpets (took me about an hour) and they literally look brand new. All those &quot;impossible to remove stains&quot; were gone after two-three passes with it. 
> I'd highly recommend this over anything by any other company, especially Hoover. I've used quite a few carpet cleaners, even back when I used to be a detailer, and nothing tops these. Their bullet proof too.*



Or you could just get a mytee lite II

----------


## chibwack

> _Originally posted by Vagabond142_ 
> *Well, I wonder what I'm going to be doing tonight (and every night this week XD)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fml, I've got a cfa exam in december so can't game until then.... got borderlands 2, black ops 2, and halo 4 all qeue'd up. December's gonna be one unproductive month. (and seeing that skyrim picture just made me want to get that going again too)

----------


## A790

Hamilton Jazzmaster Open Secret. Picked it up from Justin @ Gem by Carati on Monday.

Effing love it.

» Click image for larger version

» Click image for larger version

----------


## C_Dave45

New work Van!!!

----------


## Kg810

Please paint "Free Candy Inside!" on the side  :Pimpin':

----------


## FraserB

> _Originally posted by Kg810_ 
> *Please paint &quot;Free Candy Inside!&quot; on the side *



He is doing tiling at my place soon. Work on a sign with start tonight. :Wink:

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> _Originally posted by C_Dave45_ 
> *New work Van!!!*



You selling speakers now Dave?  :ROFL!:  

I bought these shoes.....they're awesome:

http://www.keenfootwear.com/ca/en/pr...mmons%20Chukka

----------


## Vagabond142

> _Originally posted by chibwack_ 
> * 
> Fml, I've got a cfa exam in december so can't game until then.... got borderlands 2, black ops 2, and halo 4 all qeue'd up. December's gonna be one unproductive month. (and seeing that skyrim picture just made me want to get that going again too)*



Look at it this way... at least you won't be bored over Christmas holidays!  :thumbs up:

----------


## sdevils15

> _Originally posted by JRSC00LUDE_ 
> * 
> 
> You selling speakers now Dave?  
> 
> I bought these shoes.....they're awesome:
> 
> http://www.keenfootwear.com/ca/en/pr...mmons%20Chukka*



I was also looking at buying those. Which store did you go to? I was only looking online.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

^ I live in Saskatoon......

Good buy though, so comfortable. I'm likely going to buy another pair in black, the ones I just got are grey. 

$120.00 is what I paid here.

----------


## Graham_A_M

> _Originally posted by know1edge_ 
> * 
> 
> Or you could just get a mytee lite II*



Their not nearly as good, yes I've tried.

----------


## toyboy88

:Big Grin:

----------


## kJUMP

Have it, use everyday at work, comfortable. Battery could last longer though, I turn it off overnight when not in use





> _Originally posted by jwslam_ 
> *Been craving this for a while. Found it at $78 with price beat.
> 
> MX Performance
> 
> » Click image for larger version*

----------


## l/l/rX

Bahamas!

----------


## l/l/rX

> _Originally posted by A790_ 
> *Hamilton Jazzmaster Open Secret. Picked it up from Justin @ Gem by Carati on Monday.
> 
> Effing love it.
> 
> » Click image for larger version
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



oooh she's a beauty!

----------


## Mar

> _Originally posted by kJUMP_ 
> *Have it, use everyday at work, comfortable. Battery could last longer though, I turn it off overnight when not in use
> 
> 
> *



Must be something wrong with yours, I use mine every day and I charge it every couple of weeks. I haven't turned it off since I got it last year, I just leave it on.

----------


## Mar

$1500 worth of 25 year old plastic

----------


## ipeefreely

> _Originally posted by Mar_ 
> *Must be something wrong with yours, I use mine every day and I charge it every couple of weeks. I haven't turned it off since I got it last year, I just leave it on.*



 :Werd!:  

A few of these for my wife's new rig...

----------


## OU812

> _Originally posted by Mar_ 
> *
> 
> *



Please identify.....dont remember that one?

----------


## Graham_A_M

> _Originally posted by Mar_ 
> *$1500 worth of 25 year old plastic
> 
>  
> 
>  
> 
> *



You should meet my older brothers old co-worker. I think he has something like $30k worth of Transformers. Some of the ultra rare shit too... he's just insanely into that sort of shit. 

 :crazy nut:  I can think of 1,000 other ways to spend $30k, but to each his own I guess.

----------


## DJ Lazy



----------


## Adrenaline101

For some reason my net refuses to upload pics so....

Xbox 360 Halo 4 Edition
Canon Rebel t3i 18-55 kit
Iphone 5 16gb white
Star Wars complete collection on Blu-Ray

----------


## 89s1

Does using a gift card from your mother in law count as purchasing?

----------


## ddduke

...

----------


## jwslam

2 x http://www.starbucksstore.ca/create-...vel-mugs&sz=16

» Click image for larger version

And then I used the snapfish software template. It doesn't know how to curve the pictures so now they're all slanted. WTF

----------


## Mar

> _Originally posted by OU812_ 
> * 
> 
> Please identify.....dont remember that one?*



Skullcruncher, a Decepticon Headmaster from the 1987 series. Unfortunately this one is missing his gun which I still have to track down but complete it is worth about $100. The Headmasters go for quite a bit now.




> _Originally posted by Graham_A_M_ 
> * 
> You should meet my older brothers old co-worker. I think he has something like $30k worth of Transformers. Some of the ultra rare shit too... he's just insanely into that sort of shit. 
> 
>  I can think of 1,000 other ways to spend $30k, but to each his own I guess.*



I don't have anything near that and most of what I just bought is already for resale, I got a couple of guys that will tear that lot apart. I'll take out a few pieces I need and flip the rest for profit. Some people like to invest in gold, I prefer plastic crack, the return rate on investment is usually about 50% when buying in bulk and the risk is almost zero. Turnaround is quick too with all the collectors in Calgary.




> _Originally posted by Adrenaline101_ 
> *Star Wars complete collection on Blu-Ray*



You say complete now but wait 3 years. You'll be adding a seventh movie to that set.

----------


## Rat Fink

.

----------


## chibwack

We've used craftsman on the farm for years and never had any issues...

----------


## Ekliptix

Epson 8350 Projector
 

106" screen
 

ONKYO HT-S9400THX 7.1-Channel THX Certified Network Home Theater System 
 

Seating, not exactly like this but similar

----------


## jampack

Well, thought I will get a very good case for the phone.. went overboard.  :crazy nut:  This just arrived today. Love this case!  :Smilie:

----------


## Ekliptix

What do you like about it?

----------


## ddduke

> _Originally posted by Ekliptix_ 
> *What do you like about it?*



That it looks cool and is different then the average case  :dunno:  

I like it alot

----------


## swak

Finally got this in the mail... 
Shout out to Chapters online - used section.... For half the price, i got a book in perfect condition (spine unbroken). Probably worth checking out if you're after a new book....




Got this.....


Sent to me like this....
Derp

Had to tear box apart while in the mailbox then shimmy book out...
Wasn't stoked.

----------


## jampack

> _Originally posted by Ekliptix_ 
> *What do you like about it?*



Not only the looks, but it also feels good on the hands and it is light as well. The quality is superb; although, I know not a lot of people would spend such $ for such case... I had a case from them before for my iPhone4 and used the same case for the 2 years I had my iPhone4. It did its job.

----------


## chibwack

I still have an otterbox for my iphone, but I only use it when I go out on field hitches or help dad out on the farm. For my day to day life, walking to the office, hanging around bars, whatever, I don't use a case. Haven't broken it yet...

----------


## TE4MFaint

Galaxy tab 8.9 lte. Absolutely love it

----------


## JordanEG6

> _Originally posted by jampack_ 
> *Well, thought I will get a very good case for the phone.. went overboard.  This just arrived today. Love this case!  
> 
> *



I have the Element Black Ops. LOVE Element brand cases. Such excellent quality and makes the phone ultra durable. I've dropped mine countless times and no dings or scratches or cracks on the phone yet.

----------


## Tomaz

> _Originally posted by JordanEG6_ 
> * 
> 
> I have the Element Black Ops. LOVE Element brand cases. Such excellent quality and makes the phone ultra durable. I've dropped mine countless times and no dings or scratches or cracks on the phone yet.*



How could you stand the lack of reception? Or am I the only one that this happens to? lol. I loved my element cases too, but I would lose all my reception living outside of the city. I finally gave up and stopped using cases. 

Jampack, let us know if you experience any loss of reception with this newest style. It looks bad ass!

----------


## trollolhah



----------


## jampack

> _Originally posted by Tomaz_ 
> * 
> 
> How could you stand the lack of reception? Or am I the only one that this happens to? lol. I loved my element cases too, but I would lose all my reception living outside of the city. I finally gave up and stopped using cases. 
> 
> Jampack, let us know if you experience any loss of reception with this newest style. It looks bad ass!*



There is no loss in reception that I have experienced with the case. This sector 5 is really nice. Very good quality/craftsmanship. Yes, it totally lools very badass compared to other element cases I've owned.  :Smilie:

----------


## ekguy

Just in time for my week off. Bought a couple other things I won't post pics of haha. 

oh my poor poor lungs haha.



a big thank you to a fellow beyonder for holding the laptop for me for almost a month. 

 :thumbs up:   :thumbs up:

----------


## Adachi

And that's the Ted Bear from the movie Ted in the background LOL

----------


## Markll7

Holy shit 3 types of dipping sauces for Mcnuggets ? ... Baaalllinggggg

----------


## Adachi

LOL, got a stash of those just in case they forget to give me some  :Wink: 
Got my hook ups  :Wink:

----------


## drtoohotty1

For the wife (thanks for all the help Tristan)

For me

For me again  :Big Grin:

----------


## kertejud2

Holy crap, those are some good seats. Lambeau Leap territory.

----------


## Jlude

> _Originally posted by kertejud2_ 
> *Holy crap, those are some good seats. Lambeau Leap territory.*



And what a game it was!

----------


## s dime

> _Originally posted by Jlude_ 
> * 
> 
> And what a game it was!*



 :Confused:

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

iPhone 5 16gb black.

----------


## drtoohotty1

> _Originally posted by Jlude_ 
> * 
> 
> And what a game it was!*



 :Confused:  Can i borrow your time machine?

----------


## Jlude

Thought it was today  :ROFL!:

----------


## 03ozwhip

> _Originally posted by Twin_Cam_Turbo_ 
> *iPhone 5 16gb black.*



good luck man.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> _Originally posted by 03ozwhip_ 
> * 
> 
> good luck man.*



Seems to be working ok so far?

----------


## 03ozwhip

^^like i said, good luck lol! 
edit: sorry, this should be left for another thread, carry on.

----------


## schocker



----------


## flipstah

Hello Windows Phone 8!  :Love:

----------


## xnvy

Can't wait for it to arrive. Unfortunately I don't own a 2.5RS anymore but I still love this shirt. :P

----------


## Vagabond142

Preordered Survival Edition on Steam  :thumbs up:  Hey, for like $5 more than standard, why not :P

----------


## shakalaka

Steve Madden dress shoes in burgundy.

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## lilmira

IMG_0640.jpg by lil'koyotes, on Flickr

+ a vanity plate, expensive night. My X'mas came a bit early this year.

----------


## Bladeh



----------


## sputnik

New toaster!

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## Rat Fink

.

----------


## Hage69

No pics but yesterday I bought a 1992 accord coupe beater of a beyonder. Today I bought cigarettes, coffee, gas, and transfer fee at the registries. But the best part of it is today I got laid off to!

----------


## roopi

> _Originally posted by Hage69_ 
> *No pics but yesterday I bought a 1992 accord coupe beater of a beyonder. Today I bought cigarettes, coffee, gas, and transfer fee at the registries. But the best part of it is today I got laid off to!*



That's sucks. Not the best timing (not that anytime is good).

----------


## Mrbj

Bought this 

Still not sure if I should've gone for Dremel 3pc set for $99

and this 

Playbook Keyboard

----------


## G

4 x  

6 x

----------


## max_boost

80"!!!

 :Shock:   :Pimpin':

----------


## G

> _Originally posted by max_boost_ 
> *80&quot;!!!
> 
>  *



I'm late in the game...rage already had his long ago.

----------


## AE92_TreunoSC

> _Originally posted by Rat Fink_ 
> *Ordered 3 more replacement screws for the broken plug removal tool. Now I should be good for another 100-150 broken spark plug extractions. yaayy!!
> 
> *



Buying specific tools online is awesome. I bought a few Leslie*sp tools along with AST and CP brands from a online retailer from BC. No hyperlink but see if they have any weird tools that you might need 
babcotools.ca I sound like an ad but I always try to find ways to save money on tools especially if I dont need lifetime warranty on a specific tool.

I got 2 special hub sockets, stud removers, SST tensioner retractor and a wheel lug set all for cheap and all good brands. House of tools used to have specific gems, and I miss them  :Frown:

----------


## ZMan2k2

Heir Audio's 3Ai universal IEM's. Black with burl wood finish.

----------


## FraserB

Me and half the planet.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> _Originally posted by FraserB_ 
> *
> 
> Me and half the planet.*



Prepare to be pissed off at everything that is STILL wrong with that series, lol. 

(Yet I can't walk away from it  :Cry:  )

----------


## FraserB

I'm only 2 missions in so far.

----------


## Tomaz

> _Originally posted by FraserB_ 
> *I'm only 2 missions in so far.*



You play the missions? lol

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Hanson Offroad ZJ Winchguard bumper



Note: Jeep pictured is significantly more good-looking than mine.

----------


## chibwack

> _Originally posted by Tomaz_ 
> * 
> 
> You play the missions? lol*



I was thinking the same thing lol. Last CoD mission I played was that training/gun range one in MW2

----------


## Ekliptix



----------


## Vagabond142

For PC  :Big Grin:

----------


## Team_Mclaren

Why I have another ballar stick... i dont know... But it looks cool

----------


## ABCZ

> _Originally posted by Team_Mclaren_ 
> *
> 
> Why I have another ballar stick... i dont know... But it looks cool*



Super light sticks. My grea is on it's way from Nova Scotia then I need to find somewhere to play.

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by ZMan2k2_ 
> * 
> Heir Audio's 3Ai universal IEM's. Black with burl wood finish.*



How are those? I was thinking of getting some custom UE's but their pricing went up after being bought by Logitech.

----------


## ZMan2k2

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> How are those? I was thinking of getting some custom UE's but their pricing went up after being bought by Logitech.*



I was going off reviews, and from what I read, the bass is slightly emphasised, and the mids and treble are smooth to listen to. Sadly, I've had to cancel my order, as the cat got sick, and the money is now gone. I'll have to wait for your review before I buy them again. But Heir was very understanding of my situation and helped out immensely.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by max_boost_ 
> *80&quot;!!!
> 
>  *



They make a 90 now, the 70's and 80's are on sale haha.

----------


## msommers

Time to upgrade, Sam!

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by ZMan2k2_ 
> * 
> 
> I was going off reviews, and from what I read, the bass is slightly emphasised, and the mids and treble are smooth to listen to. Sadly, I've had to cancel my order, as the cat got sick, and the money is now gone. I'll have to wait for your review before I buy them again. But Heir was very understanding of my situation and helped out immensely.*



=(

Well, I'll check them out and see how it goes. Not off to a good start though; broken home page.

----------


## ryuen

Poverty hi-fi rig

» Click image for larger version 

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## coldmind

Bought this music Bluetooth device on Friday for $14 on Monoprice and got it today..... it works wonderful with my Iphone! Give life to my 20 years old receiver  :Smilie:

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

Decided my Sir Francis B's just werent fat enough  :crazy nut:

----------


## spikerS

so sexy!

----------


## msommers

> _Originally posted by ryuen_ 
> *Poverty hi-fi rig
> 
> » Click image for larger version 
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



Hardly, that's a great system you got there. Were you toying with the HD600's as well?

----------


## Ntense_SpecV

Got it for cost plus 5% at Visions... Thanks to my wife's companies employee purchasing program. Paid less than 2000 before the extended warranty.

----------


## lilmira

winter wheels and tires from Bob
Now I'm ready. Bring it on mother nature. Just kidding.


P1020529.jpg by lil'koyotes, on Flickr

I have to say I like the stock Serron more, the black paint really brings out the silver. Oh well, see ya in five months.


P1020522.jpg by lil'koyotes, on Flickr

----------


## flipstah

Moka pot! Now, how do you make a good cup here...

----------


## schocker

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *Moka pot! Now, how do you make a good cup here...*



Lol, after reviewing that thread I bought a keurig  :ROFL!:

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by schocker_ 
> * 
> Lol, after reviewing that thread I bought a keurig *



They got you too?! Those fuckers  :ROFL!:

----------


## ryuen

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> * 
> 
> Hardly, that's a great system you got there. Were you toying with the HD600's as well?*



Haven't listened to the HD600's actually... Wanted to keep my decision simple and easy, haha.

----------


## chibwack

> _Originally posted by Ntense_SpecV_ 
> *
> 
> Got it for cost plus 5% at Visions... Thanks to my wife's companies employee purchasing program. Paid less than 2000 before the extended warranty.*



those samsungs are purty.. 60"?

----------


## Perfect Dark

> _Originally posted by Ntense_SpecV_ 
> *
> 
> Got it for cost plus 5% at Visions... Thanks to my wife's companies employee purchasing program. Paid less than 2000 before the extended warranty.*



Haha that's the same img I used about 5 pages back  :Big Grin:  It's an awesome TV, enjoy!

----------


## schocker

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * They got you too?! Those fuckers *



Well I already have one of those espresso pot things that I rarely use, so I figured might as well since it was on sale  :ROFL!: 
Can just syphon cups from work  :Burn Out:

----------


## Ntense_SpecV

> _Originally posted by chibwack_ 
> * 
> 
> those samsungs are purty.. 60"?*



55" - I'm pretty sure a 60 would have fit, but I thought it would be too big for the great room. It's still in the box and most likely will stay that way until this weekend.

----------


## Kinjou

MX Price match  :Big Grin:   :thumbs up:

----------


## GOnSHO

> _Originally posted by spikers_ 
> *
> 
> so sexy!*



thats the one i want... so sexy!

----------


## unkicrackie99



----------


## Jlude

> _Originally posted by Kinjou_ 
> * 
> 
> MX Price match  *



How much!?!? I'm looking for a decent NAS system for my home.

----------


## AE92_TreunoSC

That looks crazy for a NAS lol, I havent seen one with a LCD display.

I have a 2 bay NAS from ReadyNAS for 100$ (memex had it on a crazy sale). Best purchase I've ever made. Reliable and way easier to watch movies from because it wakes up from sleep on access.

----------


## max_boost

:Burn Out:

----------


## Sentry

Eibach Pro Kit springs
Competition Engineering subframe connectors
Katzkin heated seat kit
Mach1 chin spoiler

For the SVO.  :Smilie:

----------


## Adrenaline101



----------


## bigbadboss101

> _Originally posted by max_boost_ 
> **



You did!

----------


## eblend

Citizen EcoDrive AT2095-07E

Needed a new simple watch and this was on sale for $150 on amazon shipped on Monday, so pulled the trigger. Retail price is listed at $375 but normally sold on amazon.ca for ~$260, so still some good saving and a good simple watch.

----------


## troi.oi

> _Originally posted by unkicrackie99_



Nice!

----------


## spacerz

Zeal Function-X for my 88' Prelude. 
» Click image for larger version

----------


## Tik-Tok

Fuck it... HELOC that shit!

----------


## Hallowed_point

Consider me jealous Tik Tok  :Pooosie:  You wearing gold chains and smoking cigars in that puppy?

----------


## Tik-Tok

Thanks! We've been wanting one for yeeaars. Finally just said fuck it, lol. No gold chain, but fuck yeah a cigar, and some scotch..... hey it's my day off  :Big Grin:

----------


## Disoblige

lol, I'd be scared to get out of that thing.

----------


## GOnSHO

lol im so tempted to do that! haha!

----------


## chibwack

lol looks like neighbors have a nice view...

----------


## clem24

Boo yeah!!! Thank you Black Friday!!!

----------


## Evolution17

^ Totally Jelly! How much did you pay for that?

----------


## Tik-Tok

> _Originally posted by chibwack_ 
> *lol looks like neighbors have a nice view...*



That's my garage

----------


## sputnik

Something tells me that a pair of HD800s aren't going to be cheap. Black Friday or not.

You have to be some kind of crazy to drop $1500 on a pair of headphones. I don't care how good people say they are.

----------


## topsecret

> _Originally posted by Tik-Tok_ 
> *Thanks! We've been wanting one for yeeaars. Finally just said fuck it, lol. No gold chain, but fuck yeah a cigar, and some scotch..... hey it's my day off *





I miss having a hot tub so much, its on my list of things to do this summer!

----------


## phreezee

Good deal on GPSCentral  :Smilie: 

Amazon had it the other day without the HRM for $150!

----------


## DeleriousZ

> _Originally posted by spacerz_ 
> *Zeal Function-X for my 88' Prelude. 
> » Click image for larger version*



Damn thems are some pretty pricey coilovers!

----------


## clem24

> _Originally posted by Evolution17_ 
> *^ Totally Jelly! How much did you pay for that?*






> _Originally posted by sputnik_ 
> *Something tells me that a pair of HD800s aren't going to be cheap. Black Friday or not.
> 
> You have to be some kind of crazy to drop $1500 on a pair of headphones. I don't care how good people say they are.*



$1,199 shipped from headphonebar.com in Vancouver. Just received it yesterday! Back up to $1,599 now.

Still, this is cheaper than my rewired Ultrasone Edition 8 Palladiums.

----------


## Kinjou

> _Originally posted by Jlude_ 
> * 
> 
> How much!?!? I'm looking for a decent NAS system for my home.*



Regular Price: $859.99
Sale Price: $799.99
Price Match Price: ~$475

Selling everywhere for at least $850.

I bought the 4 TB version, comes with 2x2TB Enterprise WD Drives set at RAID1 and Windows Storage Server 2008 R2 Essentials. Offers remote access which is nice. I can upload files on a "certified" computer easily. 4 Drive Bays so additional drives will make it a RAID5. 

I found this better than buying a NAS enclosure and then buying drives on top of that. The drives themselves are like $150-$200 since they're the NAS-Enterprise model.

----------


## Dave P

www.cowboycomb.com

----------


## quick_scar

> _Originally posted by Kinjou_ 
> * 
> 
> Regular Price: $859.99
> Sale Price: $799.99
> Price Match Price: ~$475
> 
> Selling everywhere for at least $850.
> 
> ...




Price match from where??

----------


## japan_us

I was getting tired of the cold, so I decided to book a small trip to Australia. My final destination will be Phillip Island: 
 

And I'll be riding around on their lovely track...
 

...finishing up my last levels of Superbike School.  :Smilie:

----------


## mac_82

I wanted one of these forever, but when they came out they were $60+

Picked up an 8gb for $10 on amazon.

----------


## l/l/rX

> _Originally posted by japan_us_ 
> *I was getting tired of the cold, so I decided to book a small trip to Australia. My final destination will be Phillip Island: 
>  
> 
> And I'll be riding around on their lovely track...
>  
> 
> ...finishing up my last levels of Superbike School. 
> *



awesome!!! how long have you've been away for?

----------


## rob the knob

which guy u arer?

i race then bot allow\\

j come to undesrtand

----------


## max_boost

:Pimpin':

----------


## 2000_SI

Thank you $$$ saved during Harry Rosen private sale!
 

Finally got all the stuff for my home reno's. Should be done this week.

Kitchen Counter
 

New floors
 

New tile for kitchen, bathroom and front/rear entrance


New bathroom vanity and mirror
 

Finally get to get rid of my wood grain trim stove and fridge!

----------


## spikerS

Gave up my beloved Tassimo for that ^^ all because of this...



Now I can get some McDonalds coffee beans and brew in my house!  :Clap:

----------


## japan_us

> _Originally posted by l/l/rX_ 
> * 
> awesome!!! how long have you've been away for?*



I haven't left yet. I'll be leaving early January, but I won't be there for long. I've already backpacked Australia, so other than visiting a few friends, I'm there specifically to ride.

----------


## codetrap

> _Originally posted by phreezee_ 
> * 
> 
> Good deal on GPSCentral 
> 
> Amazon had it the other day without the HRM for $150!*



 Costco has them for $164.99 including HRM.

http://www.costco.ca/Garmin%C2%AE-Fo....10367007.html

----------


## ga16i

Hoping to get deeper into the watch hobby this Christmas, I just ordered this thing along with various bits and bops like wood and oilers.

----------


## 4runneron36s

New home for the wife and I


and for the truck

----------


## swak

Nice looking place!

Is that in Bowness/Montgomery?

- Don't take this as a stab on you due to the stereotypes of these neighbourhoods, looks familiar thats all.

Nice buy! :thumbs up:

----------


## 4runneron36s

haha, no problem! It's Bridgeland, 8 minute commute to work in the morning.

----------


## Sentry

I was gonna say, that's on the east side of the city based on the Bow in the background.

----------


## spacerz

> _Originally posted by DeleriousZ_ 
> * 
> 
> Damn thems are some pretty pricey coilovers!*



Tell me about it. Endless/Zeal bumped up the pricing on all of their units for 2012 as well (absolutely no one has updated the pricing structure on their websites to reflect this).

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## hampstor

Wanted to get back into snowboarding (5 year hiatus). My equipment was from 1999 so I decided to upgrade to a Burton Air board and Burton Cartel bindings

----------


## phreezee



----------


## Kg810

haha best blenders  :thumbs up:

----------


## baygirl

Introducing....Batman!

----------


## ekguy

Baygirl, what's the process for adopting? What costs are associated? Please provide me more info, I've been wanting to adopt a cat for a while now to give a buddy to my Nizmo. 

I'd rather adopt than go to a breeder.

----------


## baygirl

adoption fees vary by the age of the cat.

<6months = $185
6months -6 years - $145
>6years $75

each cat has been checked over by a vet, and is spayed or neutered. You are also given a voucher to get your cat checked in the first 10 days by a vet. Each cat will also be tattoo'd and microchipped, and the first 6 month city licence is free, and will only be $12 a year for licencing by the city.

When you adopt, you also get a coupon for 10% off in the pet store on the premises. They also give you a starter bag of food that they feed the cats in the shelter for a donation that 100% goes to the shelter. I believe it is science diet. 

Basically we spent $225 to get Batman today, as we got some litter, food, litter box ect...

everything works out cheaper than getting a "free" cat as the costs alone to be spayed or neutered and up to date shots are well over $200

----------


## eblend

> _Originally posted by baygirl_ 
> *adoption fees vary by the age of the cat.
> 
> &lt;6months = $185
> 6months -6 years - $145
> &gt;6years $75
> 
> each cat has been checked over by a vet, and is spayed or neutered. You are also given a voucher to get your cat checked in the first 10 days by a vet. Each cat will also be tattoo'd and microchipped, and the first 6 month city licence is free, and will only be $12 a year for licencing by the city.
> 
> ...



I challenge you with SUPERMAN!



Nah, her name is Sakura, but $200 for a cat ready to go is like a 3rd of what I ended up paying for a "free" cat, so humane society is definitely the way to go. We had a cat long time ago (15 years or so) that ran away, and we got him from the humane society, if we had to do it all over again definitely would go there. Didn't realize that neutering costs so much, and shots + checkup fees ect. Ohh well, wouldn't trade her for the world funniest craziest cat I have ever seen and brings lots of joy (and hair + damage!)  :Big Grin:

----------


## jwslam

Never owned so much sports gear in my life.
Recently learned how to (barely) throw a football.
And don't even ask about my non-existent vball skills

Looking to make 12 teenagers really happy by giving up a week's worth of lunch. Going to the salvation army next Saturday to volunteer again!
» Click image for larger version

----------


## Black Gts

^^ how does that work?

----------


## Black Gts

Here's my latest purchase. the gf loves me even more now :Smilie:

----------


## jwslam

> _Originally posted by Black Gts_ 
> *^^ how does that work?*



I bought 9 footballs, 3 vballs for about the cost of a week's worth of lunch.
I'm taking them to the salvation army next saturday and volunteering there.

The idea is that they make xmas hampers for registered kids (how the selection/filtering process works I have no clue). Looking to fill a few teenagers' hampers myself.

----------


## DeleriousZ

some black friday livery that's started to trickle in..

----------


## carzcraz

The new beater....just passed break in period and am averaging 5.0L/100km in the city. Not bad considering our previous 2012 Tundra was around 16L/100 km  :crazy nut:  

2013 Lexus CT200h



OEM Genuine Bamboo dash piece


OEM Illuminated Door Sills



Wheels in the spring.

----------


## Palmiros

^ Nice! Congrats.


Note 2. Love it.

----------


## codetrap

Going in on Wednesday!! Got a quiet Christmas planned this year... and 2 months off work paid.

----------


## ekguy

Hopefully all goes well for you!! How big of a surgery is it?

----------


## Shlade

Zombie/end of world defence haha  :Wink:

----------


## codetrap

> _Originally posted by ekguy_ 
> *Hopefully all goes well for you!! How big of a surgery is it?*



 ill be off work for 2-3 months. Hopefully only 2.

----------


## stealth

> _Originally posted by Shlade_ 
> *Zombie/end of world defence haha 
> *



MARTIAL ULTRA SHORT 14"?

Where did you get that from, I have been thinking of getting one.

----------


## Shlade

Yup Fabarm Martial..

Bought it at the shooting edge. Even came with a neat NATO card cover case.

----------


## Moonracer

NME 7

----------


## ekguy

So happy with it so far!!!



Will post a pic of my new tv on friday when I buy it...My cat knocked my lcd off the table while I was at work today and it's definitely done for...Guess my cat knew I wanted a new LED tv...Jerk...

----------


## eblend

> _Originally posted by ekguy_ 
> *So happy with it so far!!!
> 
> Will post a pic of my new tv on friday when I buy it...My cat knocked my lcd off the table while I was at work today and it's definitely done for...Guess my cat knew I wanted a new LED tv...Jerk...*



Did it go down something like this?

----------


## ekguy

lol no. i wasn't home...walk in the door after work and tv and half my video games are on the ground...not happy I was haha.

----------


## DeleriousZ

Gone and bought another one.

----------


## 4runneron36s

> _Originally posted by DeleriousZ_ 
> *
> 
> Gone and bought another one.*



Good buy!

I remember when I was in highschool (94-97) I'd see 240/260/280/300Z/ZX all the time. Sadly those days are long gone. My brother had a 72 240Z he bought for $400 with no rust, a 280ZX and a 1984/85 300 25th anniversary edition and my first car was a 1986 (not 86.5) I bought in 96. Those were the days....sniff sniff

----------


## R-Audi

> _Originally posted by Moonracer_ 
> *NME 7
> *



Unless you need a certified mask, curious wh you would go with this over a custom fitted Protechsport or something comparable. (Fiberglass is $300). Quality and fit would be 100x better.

----------


## Moonracer

> _Originally posted by R-Audi_ 
> * 
> 
> Unless you need a certified mask, curious wh you would go with this over a custom fitted Protechsport or something comparable. (Fiberglass is $300). Quality and fit would be 100x better.*



I had never heard of protechsport before now, where do you get them from?

----------


## max_boost

> _Originally posted by Moonracer_ 
> *NME 7
> *



 YES!!!

You can be our shinny goalie from now on! LOL

----------


## Moonracer

> _Originally posted by max_boost_ 
> * YES!!!
> 
> You can be our shinny goalie from now on! LOL*



Well almost, I just need a chest protector and pants and I'm good to go. It will be good though as I am a total rookie in net! You guys can light me up like a "Holiday" tree. lmao

----------


## R-Audi

> _Originally posted by Moonracer_ 
> * 
> 
> I had never heard of protechsport before now, where do you get them from?*



They are a semi custom mask. You send a mold of your head to the guy in Quebec, and he matches it up with the mask that fits best and pads its accordingly. You can do fiberglass for $300, Fiberg/Kevlar mix for $450 or all Kevlar for $600.

He does masks for a bunch of the guys in the NHL, and uses their molds to fit others. ie. My kevlar mask is a Brodeur mold. Some others he does are Luongo, Garon, Theodore, Roy, Giguere and Lalime. (Mostly French guys.. but it gives you an idea of the quality.)

His wait times depend on the time of year, usually 2-3 months.. I think its on his site.

----------


## Moonracer

> _Originally posted by R-Audi_ 
> * 
> 
> They are a semi custom mask. You send a mold of your head to the guy in Quebec, and he matches it up with the mask that fits best and pads its accordingly. You can do fiberglass for $300, Fiberg/Kevlar mix for $450 or all Kevlar for $600.
> 
> He does masks for a bunch of the guys in the NHL, and uses their molds to fit others. ie. My kevlar mask is a Brodeur mold. Some others he does are Luongo, Garon, Theodore, Roy, Giguere and Lalime. (Mostly French guys.. but it gives you an idea of the quality.)
> 
> His wait times depend on the time of year, usually 2-3 months.. I think its on his site.*



That does sound pretty sweet but I probly wouldn't want to wait that long anyway now. I'm hoping to be playing within the next couple of weeks. Thanks for the info though and if all goes well, and I need a new mask in the future, I know where to go.  :thumbs up:

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

3/8"x100' of Master Pull winch line for me




Nexus 7 for the ladyfriend

----------


## taemo



----------


## Adachi

New watch!

----------


## Kg810

> _Originally posted by taemo_ 
> *
> *



Great card, I got the same one as a present last week. :thumbs up:

----------


## ekguy

4 hours...painful as fuck...Can't wait to go for more!!!

----------


## Markll7

Gangster man

----------


## jutes

> _Originally posted by Sugarphreak_ 
> *
> 
> Rigid Industries &quot;Halo&quot; flashlight*



Did you order directly from Rigid?

----------


## jazzyb

> _Originally posted by ekguy_ 
> *4 hours...painful as fuck...Can't wait to go for more!!!
> 
> *



Woah, you are going to regret that soon.

----------


## GS430

> _Originally posted by jazzyb_ 
> * 
> 
> Woah, you are going to regret that soon.*



LOL my thoughts exactly.


To each their own though.. If OP likes it, meh.. Not my body.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## Canmorite

> _Originally posted by jazzyb_ 
> * 
> 
> Woah, you are going to regret that soon.*



Sorry, had to...



Vegas!

----------


## ekguy

the make love not war one has been there forever. the new one is the skull one and no i will not regret it one bit. In fact I will be adding to it in the near future. 

To each their own and I am eventually going to be 75% covered in ink as I go through life and find better and better artists to get tattooed by.

----------


## spikerS

> _Originally posted by Adachi_ 
> *New watch!
> 
> *



Nice Nixon! I have been pondering that one too.

----------


## ekguy

> _Originally posted by spikers_ 
> * 
> 
> Nice Nixon! I have been pondering that one too.*



agreed!!!

----------


## A3GTiVR6SC

Not bad for 20 bucks...

----------


## ekguy

Well...thought my tv wasn't ruined from my cat knocking it over but it was...So cruised kijiji for a bit and got a smoking deal on a brand new un-opened LED 40inch. Delivered right to my door didn't even need to go outside haha.

----------


## Deetz

Sold my 4cyl Nissan Frontier in need of more room and power, and picked up a newer Titan (got a deal on it too!)

----------


## Adrenaline101



----------


## Markll7

Beautiful lizard man is it a Monitor ? More pics of the cage bro !

Annndddd I ordered this bad boy today

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Adrenaline101

Black Roughneck Monitor
This is its cage for now, will be moving him/her into another non glass setup until its grown more. Already planning the adult setup.

----------


## sh0ko

couldnt resist for only 300

----------


## bigbadboss101

where from??

----------


## 7thgenvic

> _Originally posted by ekguy_ 
> *Well...thought my tv wasn't ruined from my cat knocking it over but it was...So cruised kijiji for a bit and got a smoking deal on a brand new un-opened LED 40inch. Delivered right to my door didn't even need to go outside haha. 
> 
> *



Back of the truck special  :Smilie:  

What's a good deal...  :Smilie:  Send me a PM. Wonder if he has more  :Smilie:  haha

----------


## ekguy

guy said he won at raffle at work. Couldn't pass it up.

----------


## Jlude

> _Originally posted by Deetz_ 
> *Sold my 4cyl Nissan Frontier in need of more room and power, and picked up a newer Titan (got a deal on it too!)
> 
> *



That's a nice upgrade! Always liked the Titan

----------


## DeleriousZ

> _Originally posted by Deetz_ 
> *Sold my 4cyl Nissan Frontier in need of more room and power, and picked up a newer Titan (got a deal on it too!)
> 
> [IMG]http://i913.photobucket.com/albums/ac340/hondapro1/Newpics004800x523_zps021e7c02.jpg[/IMG*



Give me your engine plz. VK56 is the tits.

----------


## Zhariak

2013 CTS-V Coupe 6MT

Fully loaded
Black diamond paint
Yellow Calipers

----------


## Shlade

Awesome purchase dude!

----------


## Zhariak

> _Originally posted by Shlade_ 
> *Awesome purchase dude!*



Thanks buddy!  :Smilie:

----------


## ekguy

NICE!!!!!

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## TomcoPDR

Baller Zhariak, if you weren't white, I would had thought you were Max_Boost's 2nd account

----------


## Disoblige

> _Originally posted by Cos_ 
> *That is actually you in your avatar? I thought it was some random guy. *



Hahaha, me too.
Too bad this is the case for heavyD.

----------


## Zhariak

> _Originally posted by ekguy_ 
> *NICE!!!!!*



Thanks buddy!




> _Originally posted by Cos_ 
> *That is actually you in your avatar? I thought it was some random guy. *



Haha, yup, that's me! No random! :P





> _Originally posted by TomcoPDR_ 
> *Baller Zhariak, if you weren't white, I would had thought you were Max_Boost's 2nd account*




haha thanks man  :Smilie:

----------


## superflychief

Tough to follow the CTS but here is my early x-mas present.

----------


## woodywoodford

> _Originally posted by ekguy_ 
> *Well...thought my tv wasn't ruined from my cat knocking it over but it was...So cruised kijiji for a bit and got a smoking deal on a brand new un-opened LED 40inch. Delivered right to my door didn't even need to go outside haha. 
> 
> *



Hah, I have that same stereo. 12 years and still loud as balls.

----------


## Dave P

http://www.supercrossonline.com/Even...Las_Vegas,_NV/

Trip Booked  :Big Grin:

----------


## DeleriousZ

New tig/stick welder with water cooler. Everlast 250ex. We'll see how it does! Stoked to have a real TIG now tho.

Apologies for the ernstagerm filter.

Also, buy the wheels in the background plz.

----------


## swak

Cheapest purchase of the page - but I'm stoked on it.

Durkheim's book:

----------


## Squishy

:Shock:   :Drool:  caddy

----------


## max_boost

Not the biggest fan of Caddy but damn that's one nice ride!

----------


## eblend

> _Originally posted by Zhariak_ 
> *2013 CTS-V Coupe 6MT
> 
> Fully loaded
> Black diamond paint
> Yellow Calipers
> 
> 
> *



Pure sex, love it.

I miss my CTS! Thinking about the ATS sometime in the future to fill the void....or another CTS  :Big Grin:

----------


## bleu

Beautiful car! Congrats.

----------


## eglove

christmas impulse buy, somewhat lucky I guess since I didn't preorder

----------


## finboy



----------


## EG6boi

> _Originally posted by finboy_ 
> **



How much was he/her?

----------


## finboy

$160

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by DeleriousZ_ 
> *
> 
> New tig/stick welder with water cooler. Everlast 250ex. We'll see how it does! Stoked to have a real TIG now tho.
> *



Nice, let us know how it works for you, I was looking at the Everlast units as the Miller/Lincoln twins are a lot more bank.

----------


## Vagabond142

As my wardrobe moves more away from geeky wear to professional/business casual as my standard of wear, it was about time I bought a proper sport coat. So, for my self-present this year for Christmas, instead of going all computery or blowing it all on the steam holiday sale this year, I decided to invest in some professional wear.

Moore's has a Buy 1, Get 1 free sport coat sale, and I had both an in-store 10% off coupon from my last visit there and a $50 off coupon. I bought two sport coats, paid a grand total of about $275ish after tax... for about $650-$700 worth of coats  :Big Grin: 

One of them they need to order in for me as they had my waist size, just not the length (I'm considered "tall" XD), but the other one I brought home with me tonight, a Guy Laroche 100% wool, dark charcoal color (the flash washes it out some)  :Smilie: 

» Click image for larger version

» Click image for larger version

----------


## MrSector9

» Click image for larger version

new bass for me.

----------


## HHURICANE1

My Christmas present to myself. (Always the best ones!.)


Focus Cayo Evo 2.0 Ultegra Di2

Was going to get a Cannondale Super Six 3 but I got this at the same price (killer deal) and it is so much more bike for the $.

----------


## swak

Nice bike man!!

How you liking the di2?

Did some boxing day shopping today:
While nowhere near as rad as the bike... Im stoked!
S-Works SL

----------


## HHURICANE1

I'm just picking it up today so I haven't had any time on it except for the trainer in the store. But from what I can see so far the front shifting is amazing. So smooth and noiseless. Can't wait to get it on the road.

----------


## woodywoodford

Naked & Famous Weird Guy Selvedge. Starchy as hell but I like em that way  :Big Grin:

----------


## GS430

> _Originally posted by woodywoodford_ 
> *Naked &amp; Famous Weird Guy Selvedge. Starchy as hell but I like em that way *



Dope!

I picked up a pair of Levi's yesterday, similar style/wash. I keep hearing good things about Naked and Famous denim, I need to grab a pair.

----------


## woodywoodford

> _Originally posted by GS430_ 
> * 
> 
> Dope!
> 
> I picked up a pair of Levi's yesterday, similar style/wash. I keep hearing good things about Naked and Famous denim, I need to grab a pair.*



Got em at holt for $146, really not a bad price considering (a) its holt, and (b) its raw denim. Downside is it's going to take years to break them in since I'm an office jockey and wear slacks all week  :Frown:

----------


## mac_82



----------


## GS430

> _Originally posted by woodywoodford_ 
> * 
> Got em at holt for $146, really not a bad price considering (a) its holt, and (b) its raw denim. Downside is it's going to take years to break them in since I'm an office jockey and wear slacks all week *



I'd gladly pay that much for quality Japanese denim, and every pair is made in Canada.

----------


## woodywoodford

Also as a merry christmas to me and in line with my resolution,



On that note, anybody know where I can find the 15mm lens cap/lens? I got the 17mm but if the 15 is cheap it'd be nice to have a pancake lens..

----------


## JordanLotoski

> _Originally posted by 4runneron36s_ 
> *New home for the wife and I
> 
> 
> and for the truck
> *



Nice looking home...Looks like Bridgeland :Wink:

----------


## Sentry

Oh god mah wallet



Quicksilver manifold and Sound Performance QSV.

----------


## EM1FTW

Nice pick up Sentry! 
I've heard amazing things about the quick spoon valve

----------


## unkicrackie99

Picked this kit up at Peavey Mart for $234.99 and it came with an extra battery.  :Smilie:

----------


## bleu

> _Originally posted by finboy_ 
> **



So cute! I've been contemplating one for awhile now.

----------


## swak

> _Originally posted by HHURICANE1_ 
> *I'm just picking it up today so I haven't had any time on it except for the trainer in the store. But from what I can see so far the front shifting is amazing. So smooth and noiseless. Can't wait to get it on the road.*



So sick man! Its a bit of a learning curve - when you're in the tempo and actually riding - since its not a lever - but rather a button. Totally different feel.

But great buy! Hope to see this beast on another Bow - ride in the new year!

----------


## HHURICANE1

So, your coming back to town?

----------


## Rat Fink

.

----------


## ekguy

Yeah we have a few of the Makita's at work and they are awesome drills. Good purchase right there!!!

----------


## swak

> _Originally posted by HHURICANE1_ 
> *So, your coming back to town?*



For a few months in the summer, yes.
Working the same job, riding the same bike.
... and writing a thesis proposal  :crazy nut:

----------


## unkicrackie99

> _Originally posted by Rat Fink_ 
> * 
> 
> This is an AWESOME set. I have used my impact driver daily for over 2 years now (automotive use), It's very versatile - I use it for everything from interior work to under the hood stuff - it even takes off skid plates and that kind of stuff too. The lighting feature is awesome for under the dash stuff. Its my &quot;go-to&quot; tool before I even think about dragging my 3/8&quot; air impact and hose over. I'd say my drill gets used an average of 2 or 3 times/week (for the past 2 years). It's a very very good set. Only other set that compares is the makita combo set......Dewalt,Bosch,Hitachi are all mega piles of shit compared to this combo.*






> _Originally posted by ekguy_ 
> *Yeah we have a few of the Makita's at work and they are awesome drills. Good purchase right there!!!*



Great to hear! My co-worker was the one who convinced me on buying this set, based on his personal experience he said he preferred Milwaukee and Makita drills.  :Wink:

----------


## KeepItGully

> _Originally posted by unkicrackie99_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> 
> Great to hear! My co-worker was the one who convinced me on buying this set, based on his personal experience he said he preferred Milwaukee and Makita drills. *



Hope you got it for a good price. 

http://www.amazon.ca/Milwaukee-2691-...3B7YJ8F2KJ4SYW

----------


## 4doorj

Note 2. Love it.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> _Originally posted by Rat Fink_ 
> * 
> 
> This is an AWESOME set. I have used my impact driver daily for over 2 years now (automotive use), It's very versatile - I use it for everything from interior work to under the hood stuff - it even takes off skid plates and that kind of stuff too. The lighting feature is awesome for under the dash stuff. Its my &quot;go-to&quot; tool before I even think about dragging my 3/8&quot; air impact and hose over. I'd say my drill gets used an average of 2 or 3 times/week (for the past 2 years). It's a very very good set. Only other set that compares is the makita combo set......Dewalt,Bosch,Hitachi are all mega piles of shit compared to this combo.*






> _Originally posted by ekguy_ 
> *Yeah we have a few of the Makita's at work and they are awesome drills. Good purchase right there!!!*



 I LOVE mine at work (bought 2 years ago), and wanted a set for home, so I bought it on sale at Home Depot a few months ago. At some point in the past, then changed the design, and my new ones feel cheap and shitty (chinese junk), compared to my old one.

Really disappointed with the new set.

----------


## DeleriousZ

> _Originally posted by Sentry_ 
> *Oh god mah wallet
> 
> 
> 
> Quicksilver manifold and Sound Performance QSV.*



Hey man, I hope that manifold you're bolting that on isn't a divided manifold. If it is, that QSV is not going to work.

----------


## sdevils15

New couch, tv stand and end table

http://www.eq3.com/SelectProd.do?prodId=25731 

http://www.eq3.com/SelectProd.do?prodId=24995 

http://www.eq3.com/SelectProd.do?prodId=24993

----------


## bastardchild

Hublot

» Click image for larger version

----------


## ddduke

> _Originally posted by bastardchild_ 
> *Hublot
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



 :Drool:   :Drool:   :Drool:

----------


## rage2

> _Originally posted by bastardchild_ 
> *Hublot*



Nice Aero Bang! Where'd you pick it up from local or online?

This came in the mail for me today:

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Type_S1

> _Originally posted by rage2_ 
> * 
> Nice Aero Bang! Where'd you pick it up from local or online?
> 
> *



He probably stole it knowing his reputation....

Or bought with illegal "Charity funds".

----------


## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by bastardchild_ 
> *Hublot
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



Beauty!

My latest;
» Click image for larger version

And;
» Click image for larger version

Love the DNX6980!

----------


## bastardchild

> _Originally posted by rage2_ 
> * 
> Nice Aero Bang! Where'd you pick it up from local or online?
> *



Local from Calgary Jewellery, the best price I could find online was 2k cheaper but then I'd have to pay duty & shipping which ends up being essentially the same. Makes a good daily watch IMO




> _Originally posted by [email protected]_ 
> * 
> 
> Love the DNX6980!*



That's a nice deck! For the 300ZX?

PS: Gotta come visit you guys soon, I need to order test pipes for the Porsche haha.

----------


## ercchry

i've been wearing a watch with a brushed finish for a while now as my daily... yeah, its not as pretty as it once was now  :ROFL!:

----------


## XylathaneGTR

> _Originally posted by ercchry_ 
> *i've been wearing a watch with a brushed finish for a while now as my daily... yeah, its not as pretty as it once was now *



Why so? Scratches and daily wear marks a lot more visible?

----------


## ercchry

> _Originally posted by XylathaneGTR_ 
> * 
> Why so? Scratches and daily wear marks a lot more visible?*



i think so, at least compared to my other watches with the same amount of wrist time. pvd coated is by far the best condition watch i have even after ~200 days of wear

----------


## rage2

> _Originally posted by bastardchild_ 
> *Local from Calgary Jewellery, the best price I could find online was 2k cheaper but then I'd have to pay duty &amp; shipping which ends up being essentially the same. Makes a good daily watch IMO*



Nice, ya, CJ's has treated me well, pretty much same price as the grey market guys. 

We'll have to get all the beyond Hublot owners out one night for dinner + a huge wrist shot photo haha.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Picked up some toys over the holidays:

NEC PA271W Monitor:
 

Paradigm MilleniaOne 2.0...absolutely incredible:
 

Paradigm Monitor Series 7 SUB 8:
 

Marantz NR1403:
 

Google Nexus 4:


And the one thing I sort of actually needed haha...LG Washer/Dryer combo:

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Sorry double post.

----------


## ercchry

bought a box of these



la aroma de cuba "new blend" robusto made for ashton by pepin garcia... well actually a box +2, but i smoked the loose ones down south  :Drool:  

humidor is now PACKED

----------


## eglove

Got this bad boy in the mail on new years eve.

----------


## 03ozwhip

^^i have a question for you about that. assuming you have a PS3, why would you want a separate BR player?

assuming you dont have a PS3, why didnt you buy one of those instead? serious question...

----------


## bastardchild

> _Originally posted by rage2_ 
> * 
> Nice, ya, CJ's has treated me well, pretty much same price as the grey market guys. 
> 
> We'll have to get all the beyond Hublot owners out one night for dinner + a huge wrist shot photo haha.*



Haha I would be down.





> _Originally posted by ercchry_ 
> *bought a box of these
> 
> la aroma de cuba &quot;new blend&quot; robusto made for ashton by pepin garcia... well actually a box +2, but i smoked the loose ones down south  
> 
> humidor is now PACKED*



These look really good! Good purchase, I haven't smoked a good cigar in way too long haha

----------


## ercchry

yeah i went with them cause last time i was at tobacco outlet the guys had a box of one of the la aroma de cuba cigars and they were saying that they cant actually get them up here so it was a one time only thing (not sure if that was the mi amor ones though, or just any of them) but yeah, they had a hefty markup. i have some nice cubans in the box but i find it hard to smoke them when the nicaraguan cigars are so close and way less

----------


## eglove

> _Originally posted by 03ozwhip_ 
> *^^i have a question for you about that. assuming you have a PS3, why would you want a separate BR player?
> 
> assuming you dont have a PS3, why didnt you buy one of those instead? serious question...*



I had a PS3 - sold it after I got the Oppo. PQ is night and day difference. Colors are much crisper, movies are much clearer. The PS3 was loud - the fan kicks in almost immediately after a movie starts (I hate hearing fans in quiet scenes with dialogue - and I don't have a HT room, just a small condo) it didn't integrate with all in one remotes very well (I didn't want to purchase a separate link to make it work) It streams and reads files on my external much better than the PS3, not as clunky. The PS3 would always buffer no matter if it were wired, or wireless right next to the router. The Oppo is FAST, load times seem quicker than the ps3, no more annoying boot classical music. Plus, I didn't use the ps3 for anything else other than movies. Oh, and if I need to use the remote it's backlit :p Plus when I get my new TV, everything will be calibrated perfectly via ISFccc, I figured it would eliminate any chances of any bad picture.

----------


## msommers

> _Originally posted by eglove_ 
> *Got this bad boy in the mail on new years eve.
> 
> *



Very nice! Been thinking of getting one myself - watching more concert blu rays than I expected and having a quality audio-out to my tube amp would be nice instead of the DAC that's in my Sony BDP-S590 (which is still 192kHz/24bit but no idea on the make) . I can't believe the 105 is more than twice as much as the 103  :Shock:

----------


## eblend

Bought a AWS Nexus 7 today



and a small server to be used as my firewall

SUPERMICRO SYS-5015A-EHF-D525 1U Intel Atom D525 Dual Gigabit LAN w/ IPMI Server Barebone

----------


## ddduke

> _Originally posted by 03ozwhip_ 
> *^^i have a question for you about that. assuming you have a PS3, why would you want a separate BR player?
> 
> assuming you dont have a PS3, why didnt you buy one of those instead? serious question...*



I bought one too. Why would you want a ps3 if you don't play video games?

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by ddduke_ 
> * 
> 
> I bought one too. Why would you want a ps3 if you don't play video games?*



At one point it was one of the best, and cheapest, bluray players you could buy. Not anymore obviously, but a lot of people bought them who never played games.

----------


## eglove

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> * 
> 
> Very nice! Been thinking of getting one myself - watching more concert blu rays than I expected and having a quality audio-out to my tube amp would be nice instead of the DAC that's in my Sony BDP-S590 (which is still 192kHz/24bit but no idea on the make) . I can't believe the 105 is more than twice as much as the 103 *



I wanted the 105. Originally I was going to get one. The deal was my gf would pay half for my Christmas present. But in the long run, I don't really listen to much music through my home theatre. I'm quite happy with my laptop and headphones(blasphemy!). One day I'll probably step up but that will probably be when I own a house not a condo.

----------


## woodywoodford

No more excuses, I've been wanting to get back into it for pretty much the last 10 years, haven't played since the 3rd grade. Got it for a wicked steal too! Hooks right into the ipad so I can make sightreading quizzes also (Piano Tutor app). Printed sheet music is a thing of the past now too with that Steinway Etude app. Played for about 4 hours last night just dicking around  :thumbs up:

----------


## 4runneron36s

> _Originally posted by eglove_ 
> *Got this bad boy in the mail on new years eve.
> 
> *



Drool! where did you buy this from?

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by 4runneron36s_ 
> * 
> 
> Drool! where did you buy this from?*



They are online only, so you can buy from Oppo themselves, or Amazon if you're in the USA. OnlyBestRated has them available to Canada and eBay sometimes has them too. Prices are pretty well fixed though.

The 103 is a very good player for the money, and they will play pretty well anything. If you already have excellent video processing in your setup somewhere though, the results won't be as dramatic.

----------


## bleu

> _Originally posted by woodywoodford_ 
> *
> 
> No more excuses, I've been wanting to get back into it for pretty much the last 10 years, haven't played since the 3rd grade. Got it for a wicked steal too! Hooks right into the ipad so I can make sightreading quizzes also (Piano Tutor app). Printed sheet music is a thing of the past now too with that Steinway Etude app. Played for about 4 hours last night just dicking around *



That is seriously neat! Where did you find it?

----------


## GOnSHO

new lense, nothing crazy but exciting for me...

50mm f/1.8 ii

----------


## phreezee



----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> _Originally posted by phreezee_ 
> **



Where, how much and for what console?

----------


## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by bastardchild_ 
> * 
> That's a nice deck! For the 300ZX?
> 
> PS: Gotta come visit you guys soon, I need to order test pipes for the Porsche haha.*



Nah for the truck, finally  :Smilie:  Had enough of AM/FM only and fuzzy iPod docks. Anytime man! Back in the shop full-time as of this Wed so we will be here all day long for you.

----------


## phreezee

> _Originally posted by Twin_Cam_Turbo_ 
> * 
> 
> Where, how much and for what console?*



I did a lot of research and found it cheapest on ebay.ca. Better value and seat than Playseat Evo/Revo.
$350 on Amazon + $80 ship.
Got if on eBay for $329 ->offer $299 + $75 ship.

Will work for any PS3/XBOX/PC, but will be used for PS3/G27 for myself. 

Finally figured out the settings for F1 2012 so this should be a lot of fun.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> _Originally posted by phreezee_ 
> * 
> 
> I did a lot of research and found it cheapest on ebay.ca. Better value and seat than Playseat Evo/Revo.
> $350 on Amazon + $80 ship.
> Got if on eBay for $329 -&gt;offer $299 + $75 ship.
> 
> Will work for any PS3/XBOX/PC, but will be used for PS3/G27 for myself. 
> 
> Finally figured out the settings for F1 2012 so this should be a lot of fun.*



So does it actually come with the steering wheel and pedals or is it just the frame?

----------


## phreezee

Seat, frame, shifter mount. No wheel/pedals/shifter.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> _Originally posted by phreezee_ 
> *Seat, frame, shifter mount. No wheel/pedals/shifter.*



Dang, I think I will just buy a G27 from Memory Express then and make my own frame using one of my dads expired Sparco bucket seats.

----------


## Kobe

One way ticket to Frankfurt, Planning on living in Budapest on May 1st or possibily June 1st, depending if I decide to travel around the 1st month or do it later on. 

Pretty excited but also nervous about it right now for some reason..

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## s dime

Wow, love the Rolex! Big weekend!

----------


## GOnSHO

Speedlite 430ex II
» Click image for larger version

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## DJ Lazy

More stuff for my saltwater reef aquarium.. 

» Click image for larger version 

» Click image for larger version 

» Click image for larger version 

» Click image for larger version

----------


## blitz

Fast and Wide.

----------


## maxomilll

much less expensive fast and wide.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Nice-looking Takumar, is that the one with the thorium elements? Yellowed glass would be a key indicator. If it is, exposure to some UV light (or just sunlight) should clear any yellowing.

----------


## msommers

My MasterCard summary says I've spent way too much money over the last two weeks. Whoops!

----------


## flipstah

» Click image for larger version

Australia is expensive. FML.  :Bang Head:

----------


## DeleriousZ

I do not understand the obsession you guys have with watches?

----------


## Chester

Lib Tech Trice 161.5

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by DeleriousZ_ 
> *I do not understand the obsession you guys have with watches?*



Same as why people are gearheads; sheer mechanics and ingenuity behind it  :Smilie:

----------


## DeleriousZ

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> Same as why people are gearheads; sheer mechanics and ingenuity behind it *



I guess, but you can't hop into your watch and drive somewhere  :ROFL!:

----------


## phreezee

> _Originally posted by Cos_ 
> * 
> 
> Yeah online shopping kills me. I have been looking for a used GMTII or a used Milgauss for a while. Milgauss is just too damned expensive. Even used.
> 
> Tried to buy iceberg's Omega last month but he priced it too low and it was gone in 5 minutes. haha*



Where'd you find the Rolex if you don't mind me asking? I would have bought that Omega too lol.

Getting back into triggers:

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by DeleriousZ_ 
> * 
> 
> I guess, but you can't hop into your watch and drive somewhere *



Lol true but the watch can help you take the bus:

» Click image for larger version

----------


## sh0ko

boconcept 


and a new serta perfect sleeper mattress! ahhhhh i havent gotten outta bed in a few days

----------


## 03ozwhip

> _Originally posted by Chester_ 
> *Lib Tech Trice 161.5*



thats a big ass board. i used a 153 for about 10 years, moved up to a 159 last season, hated it and just bought a 155 yesterday, well see how it goes.

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## willbe1

A house from Cardel

Building a house :Smilie:

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## willbe1

> _Originally posted by Cos_ 
> * 
> 
> You should make a thread about it!
> 
> *




Good idea  :Smilie:

----------


## ercchry

> _Originally posted by DeleriousZ_ 
> * 
> 
> I guess, but you can't hop into your watch and drive somewhere *



just have to buy both.... im actually surprised you dont like mechanical watches with your background

----------


## sillysod

> _Originally posted by willbe1_ 
> *A house from Cardel
> 
> Building a house*



Been down that road. 

Get lots of lube.  :Big Grin:

----------


## maxomilll

> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> *Nice-looking Takumar, is that the one with the thorium elements? Yellowed glass would be a key indicator. If it is, exposure to some UV light (or just sunlight) should clear any yellowing.*



I actually kinda like the yellowing. Proper white balance and its not to much of a problem. Radioactive lens  :crazy nut:

----------


## DeleriousZ

> _Originally posted by ercchry_ 
> * 
> 
> just have to buy both.... im actually surprised you dont like mechanical watches with your background*



Oh I'm not saying I don't appreciate them, I can't imagine the amount of skill and craftsmanship that goes into making one.

I guess I've just never really been a fan of accessorizing, I own two belts, one of which doesn't fit anymore, I have one earring that hasn't come out of my ear in 10 years and I have one watch (nixon banks) that I got as an xmas gift from the gf a few years ago.

And to keep kind of on-track, I recently purchased a new mirror for the new Z and a Power window motor for the driver's side as well. Yay working windows lol.

----------


## Chester

> _Originally posted by 03ozwhip_ 
> * 
> 
> thats a big ass board. i used a 153 for about 10 years, moved up to a 159 last season, hated it and just bought a 155 yesterday, well see how it goes.*



Well I'm 6'2", 210lb with size 13 feet so its perfect for me :Smilie:

----------


## Unknown303

> _Originally posted by Chester_ 
> * 
> 
> Well I'm 6'2&quot;, 210lb with size 13 feet so its perfect for me*



You're my twin! Although I have size 14... which as you know is a bitch for board shopping. I need to do some boot and binding shopping this year.

----------


## rage2

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Skrilla



----------


## reiRei

> _Originally posted by rage2_ 
> *» Click image for larger version*



Where did you acquire this?

----------


## ercchry

> _Originally posted by reiRei_ 
> * 
> 
> Where did you acquire this?*



skymall?!  :ROFL!:

----------


## Disoblige

Williams-Sonoma online?
I don't think you can in Canada.
Was looking at these as a wedding gift before.

----------


## DeleriousZ

FFS, just once I'd like to see one of these newer ecoboosts lowered instead of lifted  :Frown: 

Also picked up some polyurethane steering rack bushings for the new 88t.

----------


## trollolhah

Titanium Spork, Firesteel, Gerber Dime multi-tool

Image hosted for free at CtrlV.in

----------


## rage2

> _Originally posted by reiRei_ 
> *Where did you acquire this?*






> _Originally posted by ercchry_ 
> *skymall?! *






> _Originally posted by Disoblige_ 
> *Williams-Sonoma online?
> I don't think you can in Canada.
> Was looking at these as a wedding gift before.*



The Revolution model isn't available in Canada. The Revolution Black Series (haha black exterior) is europe only. I got it thru ebay out of some guy from Israel that sounds like Adam Sandler from You Don't Mess with the Zohan. You can get the basic models locally from Home Outfitters. They sell tons of syrup flavors, and the gas canisters. I think they refill 'em too.

I'm making mojitos right now lol.

----------


## sr20s14zenki

» Click image for larger version

No more cooling issues this year, i can fit real fans in a pull setup now. 


 :Big Grin:

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## ekguy

> _Originally posted by reiRei_ 
> * 
> 
> Where did you acquire this?*



saw some at the bay last time i was there

----------


## stealth

What's the main difference between the normal ones, and the Revolution?

----------


## reiRei

> _Originally posted by rage2_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> The Revolution model isn't available in Canada. The Revolution Black Series (haha black exterior) is europe only. I got it thru ebay out of some guy from Israel that sounds like Adam Sandler from You Don't Mess with the Zohan. You can get the basic models locally from Home Outfitters. They sell tons of syrup flavors, and the gas canisters. I think they refill 'em too.
> 
> I'm making mojitos right now lol.*



Interesting, I just bought one locally for my husband for Christmas, just the basic model, but this one touch carbonation is awesome. I didn't know that they could ship the C02 bottles, that's why I refrained from buying online. 

That said, he is now addicted to the sodas, we have a small collection of syrups and bottles now.

----------


## 403ep3



----------


## spikerS

> _Originally posted by Skrilla_ 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



how much is the lift? I want to get mine just a wee bit higher.

----------


## rage2

> _Originally posted by stealth_ 
> *What's the main difference between the normal ones, and the Revolution?*



One touch carbonation (4 levels). Makes a lazy job even lazier.




> _Originally posted by reiRei_ 
> *Interesting, I just bought one locally for my husband for Christmas, just the basic model, but this one touch carbonation is awesome. I didn't know that they could ship the C02 bottles, that's why I refrained from buying online. 
> 
> That said, he is now addicted to the sodas, we have a small collection of syrups and bottles now.*



They don't ship the CO2 bottles internationally. It was taken out of the unit prior to shipping. Anyone know if they sell the bigger 130L cabonizers locally? Or better yet, anyone do this mod?



Supposed to save tons of money because it's way cheaper to refill paintball gun CO2 cartridges ($3) vs $20 to get the name brand Sodastream CO2 refills.

----------


## civicrider

new jacket for the slopes



and a tide watch for my next surf trip

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## phreezee

Can't wait to use it tomorrow!

----------


## Tomaz



----------


## woodywoodford

> _Originally posted by phreezee_ 
> *Can't wait to use it tomorrow!
> 
> *



Our landlord blows the snow off our cars with one of those!

----------


## FraserB

Gerber Suspension Multi Tool

----------


## jumperman8

> _Originally posted by Chester_ 
> * 
> 
> Well I'm 6'2&quot;, 210lb with size 13 feet so its perfect for me*



Same as me, little heavier, 12 feet, ride Lib TRS 159. Rocket Ship

Went back and forth between the T-rice and TRS, went with the trs for basalt base

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

Just put a deposit on a townhome being built in Sage Hill today, possession sometime this fall.

----------


## Sentry

> _Originally posted by DeleriousZ_ 
> * 
> 
> Hey man, I hope that manifold you're bolting that on isn't a divided manifold. If it is, that QSV is not going to work.*



I know, that's just the picture they have. What I bought was their "QSV manifold", undivided and designed with the added height of the QSV in mind so the turbo will clear the hood.

----------


## DeleriousZ

> _Originally posted by Sentry_ 
> * 
> I know, that's just the picture they have. What I bought was their &quot;QSV manifold&quot;, undivided and designed with the added height of the QSV in mind so the turbo will clear the hood.*



 :thumbs up:  

Weird that they'd use that as their picture though lol.

----------


## muse017

Hooray!!! :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## bastardchild

> _Originally posted by muse017_ 
> *Hooray!!! *



This is a beauty, I have the same lens. Great buy!

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Agh, I'm really tempted to order that one as well. Damned fine piece of glass for the price.

----------


## trollolhah

> _Originally posted by FraserB_ 
> [B]Gerber Suspension Multi Tool



nice that things 4-fold compared to my Dime Gerber LOL

 :ROFL!:

----------


## trollolhah

Image hosted for free at CtrlV.in

----------


## sh0ko



----------


## DJ Lazy

GHL Mitras LED Light for my saltwater aquarium..

----------


## FixedGear

first new pair of sunglasses in like 4 years LOL

» Click image for larger version

----------


## KRyn

» Click image for larger version
» Click image for larger version

----------


## Unknown303

Nice Wayfarers.

----------


## DeleriousZ

> _Originally posted by FixedGear_ 
> *first new pair of sunglasses in like 4 years LOL
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



I was looking at a set of these in black till the GF called them hipster sunglasses. Killed that dream asap.

----------


## FixedGear

how can the most classic and timeless sunglass design suddenly become "hipster?" kids these days...  :ROFL!:

----------


## Jlude

Got this in the mail yesterday... cheaper because of the lockout. First year going to the new cards instead of a book of tickets.

----------


## CSMRX7

Gotta keep the wife happy

----------


## DeleriousZ

> _Originally posted by FixedGear_ 
> *how can the most classic and timeless sunglass design suddenly become &quot;hipster?&quot; kids these days... *



I argued with her too, but google doesn't lie.

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=hipster+sunglasses

2nd image... lol

----------


## FixedGear

> _Originally posted by DeleriousZ_ 
> *
> 
> I argued with her too, but google doesn't lie.
> 
> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=hipster+sunglasses
> 
> 2nd image... lol*



fair enough. thankfully (hopefully?) i'm way too old and conservative-looking to ever be called a hipster!

----------


## C_Dave45

> _Originally posted by FixedGear_ 
> * 
> 
> fair enough. thankfully (hopefully?) i'm way too old and conservative-looking to ever be called a hipster!*



lol....Like this guy?  :Wink:

----------


## FixedGear

exactly  :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:

----------


## GOnSHO

Set of Cactus V5 Triggers

----------


## Lex350

It finally arrived!! My Marshall fridge is here.....and yes it goes to 11

----------


## Deetz

Got some new Blizzak tires for the truck  :Pimpin':

----------


## FraserB

Just in time for the warm weather :crazy nut:

----------


## Deetz

> _Originally posted by FraserB_ 
> *Just in time for the warm weather*



hey hey, the truck is new to me, and don't think that Feb and March won't have it's chilly/snow days

----------


## BigDannyCool

Air Max 13's

----------


## claxx

something new to play with

----------


## spikerS

Dragging Baygirl and the rug rats out to become one with nature. Baygirl said only if there was a toilet, and would not accept my answer of the entire forest is. So this is our compromise...




Bought it off another member on here, could not pass it up, in fact, I forfeited a deposit I put on another trailer to buy this one.

----------


## AndyL

> _Originally posted by spikers_ 
> *Dragging Baygirl and the rug rats out to become one with nature. Baygirl said only if there was a toilet, and would not accept my answer of the entire forest is. So this is our compromise...
> *



 :ROFL!:   :thumbs up:  

Why do I have a feeling we (beyond) should book a group camp and have a awesome weekend this spring?

----------


## spikerS

> _Originally posted by AndyL_ 
> * 
>   
> 
> Why do I have a feeling we (beyond) should book a group camp and have a awesome weekend this spring?*



LOL, not sure who else has rigs, but I would totally be down to go with you and Dave. We can all go fishing while the women knit a quilt together and discuss menstrual cycles.

----------


## AndyL

> _Originally posted by spikers_ 
> * 
> 
> LOL, not sure who else has rigs, but I would totally be down to go with you and Dave. We can all go fishing while the women knit a quilt together and discuss menstrual cycles.*



Im pretty sure there's a few of us  :Smilie: 

Who knows... lets see what the interest is... Me and the wife were actually talking about booking a group camp just to avoid the yahoo's  :Smilie:  
http://forums.beyond.ca/st/365194/20...roup-camp-out/

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

Put a hold on a townhome site in Coventry Station today, have been looking around and I think my final decision will be to buy there!

----------


## flipstah

After learning about Knifewear from the old school shaving thread, I brought my dad to the store to let him pick his birthday gift!

He's the head chef in our family so he deserves the best.  :Big Grin:  

I also brought a cleaver for sharpening and to check on my straight razor, which should be ready by Tuesday!

» Click image for larger version

----------


## hurrdurr

http://www.louisvuitton.com/front/en...RAPHITE-N58029

----------


## R-Audi

Acquired these as part of a trade (which I had to purchase something..) so that counts right??

Posters from an exhibit during the Calgary Olympics of famous goalie masks. Quite rare and carry a good value! Now I just have to get the 4th poster in the series...

----------


## GS430

> _Originally posted by hurrdurr_ 
> *http://www.louisvuitton.com/front/en...RAPHITE-N58029*



Damn, $1200 for a bag.

 :dunno:  good for you.

----------


## austic

> _Originally posted by GS430_ 
> * 
> 
> Damn, $1200 for a bag.
> 
>  good for you.*



It's called a satchel. Indiana Jones wears one

----------


## eblend

> _Originally posted by GS430_ 
> * 
> 
> Damn, $1200 for a bag.
> 
>  good for you.*



There is a sucker born every minute  :crazy nut:

----------


## GS430

> _Originally posted by austic_ 
> * 
> It's called a satchel. Indiana Jones wears one*



LOL..  :ROFL!:  

joking aside, it is nice.

----------


## A790

> _Originally posted by GS430_ 
> * 
> 
> Damn, $1200 for a bag.
> 
>  good for you.*



$1,325 w/ tax!  :Shock:

----------


## stevieo

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *After learning about Knifewear from the old school shaving thread, I brought my dad to the store to let him pick his birthday gift!
> 
> He's the head chef in our family so he deserves the best.  
> 
> I also brought a cleaver for sharpening and to check on my straight razor, which should be ready by Tuesday!
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



Sweet purchase man!




> _Originally posted by R-Audi_ 
> *Acquired these as part of a trade (which I had to purchase something..) so that counts right??
> 
> Posters from an exhibit during the Calgary Olympics of famous goalie masks. Quite rare and carry a good value! Now I just have to get the 4th poster in the series...
> 
> *



Wow, that's a nice grab r-audi.

----------


## maxomilll



----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *After learning about Knifewear from the old school shaving thread, I brought my dad to the store to let him pick his birthday gift!
> 
> He's the head chef in our family so he deserves the best.  
> 
> I also brought a cleaver for sharpening and to check on my straight razor, which should be ready by Tuesday!
> 
> *



I bought my knives from there too and they are absolutely amazing. Certainly changed my mind about some things. They are a pleasure to use, even for my pathetic cooking.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by stevieo_ 
> * 
> 
> Sweet purchase man!
> *






> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> * 
> 
> I bought my knives from there too and they are absolutely amazing. Certainly changed my mind about some things. They are a pleasure to use, even for my pathetic cooking.*



Well, my dad always cooks for us and he deserved something special. He doesn't ask nor want anything so I bought him something that he needs. 

After going to that store, it definitely made our current set look and feel like shit, so I had to bring him there haha! After he got 'em, he went straight for a pork rump and it sliced like butter. 

After that, he got rid of his other shitty knives. He was happy lol.  :Clap:  

For me, I'm good with my Chinese cleaver so I just got that sharpened.  :Pimpin':

----------


## hurrdurr

> _Originally posted by GS430_ 
> * 
> 
> Damn, $1200 for a bag.
> 
>  good for you.*



Post your latest purchase thread  :dunno:  why the hate?





> _Originally posted by eblend_ 
> * 
> 
> There is a sucker born every minute *



Absolutely! Like the time when you married a foreign woman only to think it was love not for Permanent Residency. But she was really convincing that it would be easier to live in Japan than Canada right?

 :Devil:

----------


## G

> _Originally posted by hurrdurr_ 
> * 
> 
> Post your latest purchase thread  why the hate?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely! Like the time when you married a foreign woman only to think it was love not for Permanent Residency. But she was really convincing that it would be easier to live in Japan than Canada right?
> ...







> _Originally posted by LadyLuck_ 
> * 
> 
> Time to change your tampon!*

----------


## woodywoodford

Yeah, my reading choices are edge-of-the-seat exciting. Real page turners...

----------


## ekguy

lol at the louis vuitton bag...Seriously their stuff looks plain and boring and they sell it for so much. Those guys must be happy at the amount of suckers on this planet lolololool.

----------


## hampstor

» Click image for larger version

----------


## ekguy

just bought microsoft office for school

 :Pooosie:   :Big Grin:

----------


## DeleriousZ

> _Originally posted by ekguy_ 
> *just bought microsoft office for school
> 
>  *



Don't like OpenOffice?

----------


## codetrap

.

----------


## quick_scar

Picked it up off a fellow beyond member.

----------


## Sentry

Seeing that LV bag, I can take comfort in knowing that the stuff I spend obscene amounts of money on at least actually does something.

The bag looks nice though. I'd buy a <$100 knockoff if I were into murses.

----------


## eblend

> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> * 
> 
> I bought my knives from there too and they are absolutely amazing. Certainly changed my mind about some things. They are a pleasure to use, even for my pathetic cooking.*



Damn looked up that place, sweet ass knifes, but damn too expensive. My wife would be both proud and angry if I bought her such a knife, proud that is Japanese hand made, mad that I spend that much money on one haha..

5 year anneversary coming up....is a handcrafted Japanese knife a bad idea?

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by eblend_ 
> *
> 
> Damn looked up that place, sweet ass knifes, but damn too expensive. My wife would be both proud and angry if I bought her such a knife, proud that is Japanese hand made, mad that I spend that much money on one haha..
> 
> 5 year anneversary coming up....is a handcrafted Japanese knife a bad idea?*



Don't step into that store then lol.

I just came in there to get my razor honed.

Then they told me to look around. 

Then I tested one.

And here we are.  :ROFL!: 

PS. 15% off Kasakage knives.  :thumbs up:

----------


## eblend

> _Originally posted by hurrdurr_ 
> * 
> 
> Post your latest purchase thread  why the hate?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely! Like the time when you married a foreign woman only to think it was love not for Permanent Residency. But she was really convincing that it would be easier to live in Japan than Canada right?
> ...



Absolutely. 5 year wedding annerversary this year! Thanks for asking. Happier than ever!

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by hurrdurr_ 
> *http://www.louisvuitton.com/front/en...RAPHITE-N58029*



I will defend your purchase as each person is different when it comes to priorities. 

Personally I wouldn't, but I have an unexplainable obsession with watches. 

Let us carry on.  :Smilie:

----------


## austic

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> I will defend your purchase as each person is different when it comes to priorities. 
> 
> Personally I wouldn't, but I have an unexplainable obsession with watches. 
> 
> Let us carry on. *



But a watch is a fine example of mechanical engineering (assuming an automatic) that can be passed down from father to son and is considered manly. While a designer murse? I guess you could plass that down to someones daughter.....

----------


## woodywoodford

Some people like fancy shit, and if they can afford it then who gives a fuck  :dunno:  
That said, I'm not a fan of louis vutton at all, just because of the way they look.

----------


## hurrdurr

oh man, it's crazy the hate that you guys have got about this bag.

Is it envy that you can't afford, or just plain ignorant internet e-thuggin?

Because I bought a shoulder bag that is great to use for all the travelling i do. (laptop/documents/ipad etc) and even for when I go out with my son to bring his toys/diapers etc etc?

Murse



Louis Shoulder Bag



Laptop Bag



OH NO! - There is no design so it's not gay.

I agree there are a ton of Men's LV bags that are quite feminine but I truly don't see what the big deal is here

----------


## Vagabond142

My Logitech G500 died this morning.... RIP after 4 years of faithful service. Decided to try something new for once:

» Click image for larger version


And, because I've been saving up for it slowly over a few months, putting aside a little here and there, I decided that, with the resolution I game at (2560x1600) and the quality of graphics engines these days, to go ahead and dive headfirst into SLI:

» Click image for larger version


Looking forward to the SLI, as almost all real-world tests show 150-200% scaling over just one GTX670... and with a peak power load of just 325W with both cards 100% loaded artificially. Monster cards, they are  :Big Grin: 

And now I'm into heavy save mode for a new car in the summer and the Comic Con in April  :Smilie:

----------


## A790

> _Originally posted by Vagabond142_ 
> *My Logitech G500 died this morning.... RIP after 4 years of faithful service. Decided to try something new for once:
> 
> » Click image for larger version
> 
> 
> And, because I've been saving up for it slowly over a few months, putting aside a little here and there, I decided that, with the resolution I game at (2560x1600) and the quality of graphics engines these days, to go ahead and dive headfirst into SLI:
> 
> » Click image for larger version
> ...



At least you're SLIing this one. The last thing you need is another video card lying around the house while you "sell them".

----------


## Vagabond142

> _Originally posted by A790_ 
> * 
> At least you're SLIing this one. The last thing you need is another video card lying around the house while you &quot;sell them&quot;.*



Well, if people wanted to buy HD6850's, they'd buy em. Now they're a generation old, so I'll probably just Kijiji them for $50 a pop

----------


## Disoblige

lol A790, at least they're just video cards, and not cats or something  :ROFL!:

----------


## cr0n1c

Can't wait for the complete MUGEN Kits to arrive for my GF CSX!

----------


## Vagabond142

> _Originally posted by Disoblige_ 
> *lol A790, at least they're just video cards, and not cats or something *



Well, we _could_ SLI the cats.... double the purr power? (ponders)

----------


## codetrap

.

----------


## Team_Mclaren

WTF is with the hate on the $1300 bag?

People piss away way more in this thread for more useless shits than that. You guys wanna suck Rage2's dick when he blows 10k on "designer" wheels, wtf is the different?  :Pooosie:   :ROFL!:

----------


## FullFledgedYYC

> _Originally posted by Team_Mclaren_ 
> * You guys wanna suck Rage2's dick when he blows 10k on &quot;designer&quot; wheels, wtf is the different?  *



For once, we agree on something. If it was Rage2 people would be all "AWESOME PURCHASE MAN!"

----------


## max_boost

> _Originally posted by hurrdurr_ 
> *http://www.louisvuitton.com/front/en...RAPHITE-N58029*



 Bag is damn nice. I will say I am a bit surprised coming from you though. Styling these days bruh.  :Pimpin':  

I had a similar one but it got jacked when my house was robbed and never bothered to replace it. 

What's up with the hate? People spend money on all kinds of shit, like Sorath who bought $900 NXG hockey skates but can't skate worth shit. It's all good.  :ROFL!:   :thumbs up:

----------


## hurrdurr

> _Originally posted by codetrap_ 
> * Can afford no problem, but wouldn't piss away my money on it. I certainly wouldn't brag about pissing away my money on a murse in a car forum. Maybe this is the wrong venue for it? try www.realjock.com/ , honestly, it'll probably be far more appreciated there.
> 
> I bought this to fulfill all those needs, $50, and FAR cooler. I can't imagine anyone putting a used diaper wrapped in a poo bag in a $1300 designer murse beside their ipad/laptop.
> http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/aaa5/
> *



Good thinking - I'm definitely wiping ass and hauling it around with me  :thumbs up: 

Also let me know where I was bragging about it. This is a post your latest purchase thread. I posted my latest purchase. I guess if I buy something more expensive than the norm I shouldn't post it because it will reflect that I'm boasting. 

Cool is subjective, I don't think your bag is cool in the slightest. If my bag is a murse, would that mean yours is a murse too? Just wondering so going forward I can govern myself accordingly





> _Originally posted by Team_Mclaren_ 
> *WTF is with the hate on the $1300 bag?
> 
> People piss away way more in this thread for more useless shits than that. You guys wanna suck Rage2's dick when he blows 10k on &quot;designer&quot; wheels, wtf is the different?  *



It's so true. If Raj2 jumped off the bridge, would the rest of the sheep on beyond?

Yes.





> _Originally posted by max_boost_ 
> * Bag is damn nice. I will say I am a bit surprised coming from you though. Styling these days bruh.  
> 
> I had a similar one but it got jacked when my house was robbed and never bothered to replace it. 
> 
> What's up with the hate? People spend money on all kinds of shit, like Sorath who bought $900 NXG hockey skates but can't skate worth shit. It's all good.  *



LOL

----------


## codetrap

.

----------


## spikerS

Something tells me if he goes to prison, he is the catcher, an environment he can be himself.  :ROFL!:

----------


## ekguy

> _Originally posted by Team_Mclaren_ 
> *WTF is with the hate on the $1300 bag?
> 
> People piss away way more in this thread for more useless shits than that. You guys wanna suck Rage2's dick when he blows 10k on &quot;designer&quot; wheels, wtf is the different?  *



sweet rims on a sweet car is much different than buying a purse lol. Everyone on here will appreciate sick rims on a nice car...Whoever walks around with a murse like that must seriously be a very feminine boy...i mean...errr man...nope boy would work more appropriately lol.

----------


## rage2

Contrary to popular belief, my cock has not been sucked by a beyonder yet.

Also, I used to be a LV whore. So please, don't blame me!  :ROFL!:

----------


## ekguy

> _Originally posted by rage2_ 
> *Contrary to popular belief, my cock has not been sucked by a beyonder yet.
> 
> Also, I used to be a LV whore. So please, don't blame me! *



not even any of the lady beyonders??

----------


## bastardchild

> _Originally posted by hurrdurr_ 
> * 
> Also let me know where I was bragging about it. This is a post your latest purchase thread. I posted my latest purchase. I guess if I buy something more expensive than the norm I shouldn't post it because it will reflect that I'm boasting. 
> *



Its beyond, if you talk about something nice that you have, its automatically bragging and you are compensating for a small penis or something along those lines.  :ROFL!:

----------


## Jlude

> _Originally posted by ekguy_ 
> * 
> 
> not even any of the lady beyonders??*



aww... does rage not consider you a lady of beyond?

----------


## Team_Mclaren

> _Originally posted by ekguy_ 
> * 
> 
> sweet rims on a sweet car is much different than buying a purse lol. Everyone on here will appreciate sick rims on a nice car...Whoever walks around with a murse like that must seriously be a very feminine boy...i mean...errr man...nope boy would work more appropriately lol.*



Thats your opinion. To 99% of the general population, they cant tell the diff between 10k to 1k rims and would think that its a waste to spend that kind of money on them.

----------


## blitz

This all could have been avoided if he just posted a picture like everyone else, instead of a link to the purchase page. I don't know how much half the shit in this thread costs.

----------


## Vagabond142

> _Originally posted by Vagabond142_ 
> *My Logitech G500 died this morning.... RIP after 4 years of faithful service. Decided to try something new for once:
> 
> » Click image for larger version
> 
> 
> And, because I've been saving up for it slowly over a few months, putting aside a little here and there, I decided that, with the resolution I game at (2560x1600) and the quality of graphics engines these days, to go ahead and dive headfirst into SLI:
> 
> » Click image for larger version
> ...




Okay...

One GTX670 is plenty strong.... two of them working together is almost ridiculous  :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:   :crazy nut:   :Shock:  Was easily pulling 70+ FPS in Crysis 2 (Ultra graphics, 4x MSAA), 40+ in Metro 2033 (2x MSAA, high graphics), and well over 80 FPS in Diablo 3, TERA, Guild Wars 2, Arkham City, etc, with the graphics turned up to full nuts

Highest FPS achieved was in DiRT 3, absolute max graphics (8xAA, 16xAF, 2560x1600, all graphics sliders all the way to max), 215 FPS during a benchmark run  :Drool:   :Drool:  Talk about optimized coding!

Oh, and I got the card for $321, price match + price beat by MemEx  :Big Grin:  Gotta love shopbot  :Big Grin: 

As to the Imperator 2012... holy shit sensitive mouse :O I cough and my mouse pointer is halfway across my screen. Found a nice sweet spot for my mousing style ~1200 DPI on the sensor, although it's fun to try to play FPS games at 6400 DPI where you blink and you do a 180 spin XD

----------


## austic

> _Originally posted by Team_Mclaren_ 
> * 
> 
> Thats your opinion. To 99% of the general population, they cant tell the diff between 10k to 1k rims and would think that its a waste to spend that kind of money on them.*



Its also the venue, posting 10K rims on a car forum = pretty sweet 
I am sure the bag posted on a designer bag forum would elicit a different response...

----------


## hurrdurr

> _Originally posted by spikers_ 
> *Something tells me if he goes to prison, he is the catcher, an environment he can be himself. *



Something tells you if you go to Prison baygirl won't be waiting very long for you.





> _Originally posted by ekguy_ 
> * 
> 
> sweet rims on a sweet car is much different than buying a purse lol. Everyone on here will appreciate sick rims on a nice car...Whoever walks around with a murse like that must seriously be a very feminine boy...i mean...errr man...nope boy would work more appropriately lol.*



What in the fuck do you know about a sweet car? You ride a bicycle and have 20 year old cars

And for the record, my intention of posting the link was for the picture (site is flash couldn't link) - Didn't want to link a picture from google images as a lot of them are for fake bags.

Either way - Hater's gonna Hate.

I wish I had the patience to search back to the days when rage was posting about all the LV stuff he was buying and see if some of you guys are contradicting yourselves.

----------


## FraserB

Jesus, if he wants to buy a purse, let him buy a purse and post it. :crazy nut:

----------


## sputnik

New camping/winter beater.

2003 Subaru Outback (H6 3.0L)
130,000 km

----------


## 300zxfairlday

> _Originally posted by austic_ 
> * 
> Its also the venue, posting 10K rims on a car forum = pretty sweet 
> I am sure the bag posted on a designer bag forum would elicit a different response...*



I dont know if you have noticed or not but beyond is turning less and less into a Car forum everyday. I see more threads that have nothing to do about cars then i do with cars. 

What do watches, what your house looks like, my kids cuter then your kid , Fuck the NE .... have to do with cars? Also take a look at the Post your latest purchase thread and compare how many items were car related.

----------


## FraserB

> _Originally posted by 300zxfairlday_ 
> * 
> 
> I dont know if you have noticed or not but beyond is turning less and less into a Car forum everyday. I see more threads that have nothing to do about cars then i do with cars. 
> 
> What do watches(Bragging), what your house looks like (Bragging), my kids cuter then your kid(Bragging) , Fuck the NE(Spreading the truth) .... have to do with cars? Also take a look at the Post your latest purchase thread and compare how many items were car related.*



Hope that clears it up.

----------


## eblend

> _Originally posted by hurrdurr_ 
> * 
> 
> Something tells you if you go to Prison baygirl won't be waiting very long for you.
> 
> 
> *



Beautiful personal attack, you must really feel insecure about what people say on the internet that you have to go look up the people and their conversations to somehow make yourself feel better. First me and an attack on my wife, now spykers.

I feel sorry for you..hope that bag makes you feel better.

----------


## A790

Holy fuck, can we get back on topic? The dude bought a $1,300 bag and that's cool. Not what I would have done, but whatever... I bought a $2,000 watch not long ago... flame on!

No more drama plz  :Smilie:

----------


## FraserB

Scarpa Moraine GTX. Very, very comfy



Online beat MEC by about $45 even after shipping (5 days)

----------


## Deetz

> _Originally posted by sputnik_ 
> *New camping/winter beater.
> 
> 2003 Subaru Outback (H6 3.0L)
> 130,000 km
> *



Nice purchase, good all around car!!! I like them too  :thumbs up:

----------


## bastardchild

NERD mouse by Thermaltake (Tt). BMW inspired haha

» Click image for larger version

----------


## GS430

^^ That looks sick. I'm not a gamer or anything but that's badass.


ps: your sig makes baby Jesus' eyes bleed.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Haha I love the Audi keys 'accidentally' left in the pic  :Big Grin:

----------


## ercchry

> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> *Haha I love the Audi keys 'accidentally' left in the pic *



the key kind of clashes with the table cloth and chair though

----------


## ekguy

Original Post Removed. (Please read the *Forum Rules and Terms of Use* before posting again, or risk getting banned).

----------


## ekguy

> _Originally posted by Team_Mclaren_ 
> * 
> 
> Thats your opinion. To 99% of the general population, they cant tell the diff between 10k to 1k rims and would think that its a waste to spend that kind of money on them.*



but this is a car forum and WE will notice the difference. Many people on here have sick wheel setups that deserve our attention.

A nice set of wheels trumps a man purse any day.

 :Big Grin:

----------


## rage2

> _Originally posted by hurrdurr_ 
> *I wish I had the patience to search back to the days when rage was posting about all the LV stuff he was buying and see if some of you guys are contradicting yourselves.*



Everyone made fun of me for buying LV stuff back then haha. I had to threaten to ban in my LV FS threads!  :ROFL!:

----------


## sputnik

> _Originally posted by rage2_ 
> * 
> Everyone made fun of me for buying LV stuff back then haha. I had to threaten to ban in my LV FS threads! *



For the record I also made fun of max_boost too.

However most of "his" LV left with his ex-gf IIRC.

----------


## eglove

> _Originally posted by sputnik_ 
> * 
> 
> For the record I also made fun of max_boost too.
> 
> However most of &quot;his&quot; LV left with his ex-gf IIRC.*




LOL KIMCHI GIRL LOOTIN' ALL THE LV

----------


## bastardchild

> _Originally posted by GS430_ 
> *^^ That looks sick. I'm not a gamer or anything but that's badass.
> 
> ps: your sig makes baby Jesus' eyes bleed.*



I'm not a gamer either, it was BMW inspired and matched my storm-trooper Tt tower case so I had to have it.  :ROFL!:

----------


## max_boost

> _Originally posted by sputnik_ 
> * 
> 
> For the record I also made fun of max_boost too.
> 
> However most of &quot;his&quot; LV left with his ex-gf IIRC.*



Yes and your prediction was wrong, a decade later LV is still in style.

I should have listened to her, Chanel classics have doubled in price during that time lol

So glad I can just HELOC everything.

----------


## Vagabond142

> _Originally posted by bastardchild_ 
> * 
> 
> I'm not a gamer either, it was BMW inspired and matched my storm-trooper Tt tower case so I had to have it. *



Not to burst your bubble... but the Storm Trooper case is made by CoolerMaster, not Thermaltake  :crazy nut:  

I think you were meaning the Thermaltake Level 10 case (that one was designed with help from BMW)?

Thermaltake Level 10:
» Click image for larger version

CoolerMaster Storm Trooper (the case I have ^_^):
» Click image for larger version

----------


## bastardchild

> _Originally posted by Vagabond142_ 
> * 
> 
> Not to burst your bubble... but the Storm Trooper case is made by CoolerMaster, not Thermaltake  
> 
> I think you were meaning the Thermaltake Level 10 case (that one was designed with help from BMW)?
> *



Its the Tt Level 10, it just looks stormtropper haha my bad

» Click image for larger version

----------


## A790

> _Originally posted by bastardchild_ 
> * 
> 
> Its the Tt Level 10, it just looks stormtropper haha my bad
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



Simon's a hardware Nazi. Nothing slips past him.

----------


## ekguy

> _Originally posted by bastardchild_ 
> *NERD mouse by Thermaltake (Tt). BMW inspired haha
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



love their mouses. I have one for my laptop they kick ass. 

Where'd you pick this up?

----------


## Vagabond142

> _Originally posted by A790_ 
> * 
> Simon's a hardware Nazi. Nothing slips past him.*



 :Big Grin:   :Wink:  Sieg Hardware!

----------


## Vagabond142

> _Originally posted by ekguy_ 
> * 
> 
> love their mouses. I have one for my laptop they kick ass. 
> 
> Where'd you pick this up?*



http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX42793

You're welcome

----------


## Cowtown_Raider

Happy Birthday to me  :Smilie: 

Been wanting to jump into 2560x1440 gaming for a while. Managed to get a great deal through work. This AH-IPS panel is ridiculous. LOVE IT.

Dell U2713HM
 

Was running 5850s in crossfire, which was still pretty decent power, but decided to move up to the GTX 670 OC. Seemed like best bang for the buck and also got MemX to price beat  :Smilie:

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat



----------


## Sentry

Decided against the TiAl gate and went for the Precision 46mm gate.

----------


## KRyn

> _Originally posted by Sentry_ 
> *Decided against the TiAl gate and went for the Precision 46mm gate.
> 
> *



Nice purchase, did you buy local?

----------


## flipstah

Got a killer trade-in price for my spare goalie pads and bought these new RBK's:



Time for me to learn how to skate for 2013!  :thumbs up:

----------


## Sentry

> _Originally posted by KRyn_ 
> * 
> 
> Nice purchase, did you buy local?*



Nope, online. I shop local vs online for car parts but I rarely buy local unless the "price of convenience" is reasonable. Usually it's a shitload more than online, so I opt to wait for stuff to arrive.

----------


## unkicrackie99

Decided to upgrade my stereo.  :Smilie:

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## bigbadboss101

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *Got a killer trade-in price for my spare goalie pads and bought these new RBK's:
> 
> 
> 
> Time for me to learn how to skate for 2013! *



Holy 12 K :Drool:

----------


## eblend

> _Originally posted by Cos_ 
> *» Click image for larger version*



Haha, nice love the timeline, mine in 2 weeks

» Click image for larger version

» Click image for larger version

Daytona Beach
» Click image for larger version

» Click image for larger version

» Click image for larger version

» Click image for larger version

» Click image for larger version

» Click image for larger version

» Click image for larger version

» Click image for larger version

» Click image for larger version

» Click image for larger version

» Click image for larger version

» Click image for larger version

» Click image for larger version

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## msommers

> _Originally posted by Cos_ 
> *» Click image for larger version
> 
> » Click image for larger version
> 
> » Click image for larger version
> 
> » Click image for larger version
> 
> ...



I see London, I see France...I see...  :Big Grin:

----------


## stealth

.

----------


## drtoohotty1

BBQing just got real....

----------


## Vagabond142

When you fill up a 1 TB drive... it's time to get more space!

» Click image for larger version

 :Pimpin': 

This brings my total storage to 120 GB + 1 TB gaming drive + 3 TB media/storage drive + 2 TB external backup drive.... And I'm seriously looking at getting a NAS sometime this year XD

Oh, and pricematched to $114, down from $130 on sale ($150 reg)... I think MemEx hates me for pricematching nearly EVERYTHING I buy from them XD

----------


## schocker

> _Originally posted by Vagabond142_ 
> *When you fill up a 1 TB drive... it's time to get more space!
> This brings my total storage to 120 GB + 1 TB gaming drive + 3 TB media/storage drive + 2 TB external backup drive.... And I'm seriously looking at getting a NAS sometime this year XD
> 
> Oh, and pricematched to $114, down from $130 on sale ($150 reg)... I think MemEx hates me for pricematching nearly EVERYTHING I buy from them XD*



But seagate....not even once  :ROFL!:  
I only have 100gb left on my 2tb media drive so I am going to put together a 2x3tb nas box in raid whatever is mirrored with wd reds.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Vagabond142

> _Originally posted by schocker_ 
> * 
> But seagate....not even once  
> I only have 100gb left on my 2tb media drive so I am going to put together a 2x3tb nas box in raid whatever is mirrored with wd reds. *



In the past decade, I have owned Maxtors, Seagates, and Western Digitals. In the past decade, I have _never_ had a Seagate fail, and both WD Black drives I owned failed within a year and a half of purchase. Draw your own conclusions. :P

----------


## finboy

And a rear strut tower brace for the el

----------


## swak

> _Originally posted by finboy_ 
> *
> 
> And a rear strut tower brace for the el*



good choice on the bike!!

Hope to see you on the road in the new year!

----------


## finboy

Thanks man, it has been a long process but I think I made the right choice. I rented a specialized Allez last year and hated the lack of a proper setup and those god damn sora shifters. I went to buy in September but all I could find were $1400 and up bikes (granted, with 105 components). I went back to bow cycle today to look at the caad10 replica but hoping I could find something that would fit my needs at a better price. Bow got a bunch of backorders in during October, and happened to be blowing out their 2012's, so it was between this and the specialized secteur. I rode both (for veeeery short distances, ice and slicks suck) but the synapse felt better. It has tiagra components, but that can be changed if I don't like it, plus the caad frame is a great place to build on. Not bad for $700 less than the caad10 IMO.

I passed on this model for the synapse:

----------


## gpomp

> _Originally posted by finboy_ 
> *
> 
> And a rear strut tower brace for the el*



 nice bike, i'm looking at a synapse 105 for this year.

----------


## msommers

Solid choice! I love my CAAD10. Once you've ridden as bit, see how it feels but really, just go to TCR to get fitted properly. One of the best things I've done for my bike. I might go back and get some things looked at but muscles are now the sore part and ridding is much more comfortable. Before I got a lot of ankle and knee pain after longer rides. The quick fit they do at Bow when you buy is decent but the accurate measurements are where it counts in the long run. I now have a spec sheet that I can take into a bike store and just have them build and size it exactly how it should be. That said, the bike I have is great for my present level and even beyond, I'll never sell it.

I'm always down to go for a spin once things warm up if you're looking for a riding partner.

----------


## finboy

Will keep it in mind, I need to buy a roof rack now  :dunno:   :dunno:

----------


## swak

Yea between those two - definitely solid choice!
And as msommers suggests - the best money you could ever spend on your bike is a proper fit. Bow does the full 3d fit as does tcr. I personally have experience at both, and neither are inferior! 

Tiagra is solid stuff too. You may want to upgrade to 105 - depending on how many miles you end up riding... But play it by ear for sure.

----------


## Vagabond142

My cheap-o Logitech speakers decided it'd be a grand idea, after a couple of months in storage, to suddenly snap a cable inside the 3.5 mm jack  :Bang Head:  when I set them up.

So... I'm tired of crappy speakers... I've had them all my life so far...

Not anymore  :Devil:  

» Click image for larger version

Corsair SP2500

17 W tweeters, 40 W mids, and 120W 8 inch sub  :crazy nut: ... designed specifically for computer use (music, games, movies). 

I am completely blown away by the quality of my Corsair headphones, they sound better (gaming wise) than my old Siberia 2's, and that's saying something. What I'm getting at is that nothing from Corsair ever seems half assed. As well, these speakers have never, not once, in the 30 or so reviews I've read, been rated lower than 4.5/5. So I'm picking em up on the way home today  :Big Grin:

----------


## lint



----------


## schocker

> _Originally posted by Vagabond142_ 
> *Corsair SP2500
> 
> 17 W tweeters, 40 W mids, and 120W 8 inch sub ... designed specifically for computer use (music, games, movies). 
> 
> I am completely blown away by the quality of my Corsair headphones, they sound better (gaming wise) than my old Siberia 2's, and that's saying something. What I'm getting at is that nothing from Corsair ever seems half assed. As well, these speakers have never, not once, in the 30 or so reviews I've read, been rated lower than 4.5/5. So I'm picking em up on the way home today *



Post your impressions. Had contemplated them, running a 5.1 logitech set in 2.1, wouldn't mind something else, but I saw the sub was massive and I can't have anything too loud as I live in a duplex.

----------


## Vagabond142

> _Originally posted by schocker_ 
> * 
> Post your impressions. Had contemplated them, running a 5.1 logitech set in 2.1, wouldn't mind something else, but I saw the sub was massive and I can't have anything too loud as I live in a duplex.*



Will do  :Smilie:  One of the things that every review has stated so far, and that I am looking forward to testing, is that the speakers are clear and powerful, giving great range and sound... and for the price, you'd damned well hope so!

I live in the basement of a townhouse condo.... then again, my roommate isn't exactly quiet with his computer speakers most of the time, so no real worry there XD

----------


## eglove

Brought this home today!  :Love:

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## Vagabond142

> _Originally posted by schocker_ 
> * 
> Post your impressions. Had contemplated them, running a 5.1 logitech set in 2.1, wouldn't mind something else, but I saw the sub was massive and I can't have anything too loud as I live in a duplex.*




My impressions:





These bastards can go L-O-U-D... yet sound awesome at normal volume too. The sub is truly room shaking. I actually fear for the house's foundation if I ever crank this beast

This, hands down, is the best 2.1 speaker set I have owned. I think it'd give my brother's old full STEREO a run for it's money for clarity and power. I did crank it to full and put "Recognizer" from the TRON: Legacy soundtrack through it... no distortion, NONE, at about 80-90 dB. Took it like a champ.

Absolutely 10/10 rating. I don't use this word often, but it is SUPERB.

----------


## schocker

> _Originally posted by Vagabond142_ 
> * These bastards can go L-O-U-D... yet sound awesome at normal volume too. The sub is truly room shaking. I actually fear for the house's foundation if I ever crank this beast
> 
> This, hands down, is the best 2.1 speaker set I have owned. I think it'd give my brother's old full STEREO a run for it's money for clarity and power. I did crank it to full and put &quot;Recognizer&quot; from the TRON: Legacy soundtrack through it... no distortion, NONE, at about 80-90 dB. Took it like a champ.
> 
> Absolutely 10/10 rating. I don't use this word often, but it is SUPERB.*



Sounds wayyyyyyyyyyy too loud for my computer  :ROFL!:  
Currently if I am gaming at night I even use a headset  :Shock:

----------


## Vagabond142

> _Originally posted by schocker_ 
> * 
> Sounds wayyyyyyyyyyy too loud for my computer  
> Currently if I am gaming at night I even use a headset *



I just spent half an hour gaming with it... stunning  :Big Grin:  Crysis 2 has never sounded so good.  :Shock:  

And I was gaming on quarter volume too, was just right  :Big Grin:

----------


## schocker

> _Originally posted by Vagabond142_ 
> * 
> 
> I just spent half an hour gaming with it... stunning  Crysis 2 has never sounded so good.  
> 
> And I was gaming on quarter volume too, was just right *



Well maybe when they are cheaper I will have to pick a set up and give em a try

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

The saddest purchase I've ever had to make...time to get a GF ASAP.

Made in Germany though  :Pimpin':   :Pimpin':

----------


## Ukyo8

:Smilie:   :Burn Out:  WOOO!
 :Smilie:   :Burn Out:

----------


## eglove

Focus ST party!  :Pimpin':

----------


## schocker

> _Originally posted by eglove_ 
> *Focus ST party! *



Is this a required purchase now on beyond or what  :ROFL!:

----------


## blitz

> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> *The saddest purchase I've ever had to make...time to get a GF ASAP.
> 
> Made in Germany though   
> 
> *



Jesus Christ, can't you just want into a store and buy something without researching it first?  :ROFL!:

----------


## mork

Going to use it for the Trans Fondo and maybe Bow 80 + Test of Metal.

----------


## Shlade

> _Originally posted by Ukyo8_ 
> *  WOOO!
>  
> 
> 
> 
> *



YOU bought a ford? No way

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by blitz_ 
> * 
> 
> Jesus Christ, can't you just want into a store and buy something without researching it first? *



Haha nope!  :ROFL!:  Been burned too many times with buyer's remorse, I've learned my lesson. Lots of people make fun of me for it though, I'm used to it  :Big Grin:  .

----------


## Ukyo8

> _Originally posted by Shlade_ 
> * 
> 
> YOU bought a ford? No way*



Yeah buddy haha

Can't wait for auto-x this summer!

----------


## swak

Its still a Ford.....
Its still a Focus....

 :Pooosie:   :Pooosie:  

I must admit though, nice buy.

----------


## benyl

Focus is like the new C63.

----------


## Twenty

Two STs in one day? Wow. Congrats you two!

----------


## Modelexis

> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> *Haha nope!  Been burned too many times with buyer's remorse, I've learned my lesson. Lots of people make fun of me for it though, I'm used to it  .*



You missed the joke! He was giving you a preview of what you're missing without a girlfriend.
lol

----------


## Vagabond142

> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> * 
> 
> Haha nope!  Been burned too many times with buyer's remorse, I've learned my lesson. Lots of people make fun of me for it though, I'm used to it  .*



Research pays off. I research the absolute nuts off of anything I buy (which is why people I know always ask me what to buy, as I've done all the research for them -____-)

I have had buyers remorse on a couple of purchases, so I am right there with you Mitsu. Heck... I researched the Corsair SP2500's for about a week straight before deciding to plunk down the $200 (on sale!) for them o_o

----------


## GS430

Damn those Focus seats remind me of the newer S4/S5 Recaro's, nice!

Here's my latest purchase, pretty fun hobby.

----------


## woodywoodford

> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> *The saddest purchase I've ever had to make...time to get a GF ASAP.
> 
> Made in Germany though   
> 
> *



I just dry clean  :dunno:

----------


## trollolhah

Just got my supps yesterday. Glad BB gave me an extra lifting belt (only 1 in pic) when i only bought 1.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> *The saddest purchase I've ever had to make...time to get a GF ASAP.
> 
> Made in Germany though   
> 
> *



How come you just didn't get a Dryel system? Wrinkle-free, in-house dry clean system!  :thumbs up:

----------


## jibber

Finally got the chance to surprise my wife by buying her a new 4x4 for her birthday this year. She took delivery of it on Friday.

----------


## rage2

» Click image for larger version

Grape fizzy drink. So gangsta.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by woodywoodford_ 
> *
> 
> I just dry clean *



It's wrecking my shirts, and my drycleaning bills were getting pretty high haha.




> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *
> 
> How come you just didn't get a Dryel system? Wrinkle-free, in-house dry clean system! *



I've never seen that before! I would think dryers are pretty hard on dress clothes though.

None of this will matter if I just get a GF lol. Problem solved.

----------


## Impreza

> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> * 
> 
> It's wrecking my shirts, and my drycleaning bills were getting pretty high haha.
> 
> *



I'm experiencing the same issues. I don't mind paying but I hate that it is destroying my dress shirts! Where did you end up purchasing that iron and how much?

----------


## sputnik

Why not just get your shirts laundered instead of dry cleaned?

----------


## Vagabond142

Not really a purchase so much as an "in-lieu-of-paying-cash-money-for-computer-repair-services," one of these is headed my way from BC (NCIX). These are widely regarded (and reviewed) as the single best air cooler ever designed. Time to do some more serious overclocking  :crazy nut:  Will be able to push to 4 GHz on my 2600k without this thing even looking at me strangely XD

Noctua NH-D14

----------


## schocker

> _Originally posted by rage2_ 
> *Grape fizzy drink. So gangsta.*



I want that purple stuff  :ROFL!: 




> _Originally posted by Vagabond142_ 
> *Not really a purchase so much as an &quot;in-lieu-of-paying-cash-money-for-computer-repair-services,&quot; one of these is headed my way from BC (NCIX). These are widely regarded (and reviewed) as the single best air cooler ever designed. Time to do some more serious overclocking  Will be able to push to 4 GHz on my 2600k without this thing even looking at me strangely XD
> 
> Noctua NH-D14
> *



I have the U12. Noctua makes awesome coolers, just wish it worked from the fan header instead of molex so I could control it with my overclock/temp software. Very quiet though and temps are always super low even under load.

----------


## slammedfc

for the z31

----------


## GS430

^ optical illusion, all 6 wheels appear to be different widths.  :crazy nut:  


Really nice wheels though, as much as people hate on them, they're still one of my favorite designs. Should look awesome on a Z31.

----------


## 03ozwhip

Love the sa3's what sizes are they? Jealous of the focuses too.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by Impreza_ 
> * 
> 
> I'm experiencing the same issues. I don't mind paying but I hate that it is destroying my dress shirts! Where did you end up purchasing that iron and how much?*



Got it from Amazon.ca and free 1-2 day shipping (ordered Friday, arrived Monday).

It was on sale and all the reviews I could find were positive. I also have a Consumer Reports log-in and it was one of the highest rated irons. I'm sure I did way too much research considering how minor of a purchase this is lol, but at any rate:

http://www.amazon.ca/Rowenta-DW5080U...9586958&sr=8-1

Probably overkill for anything I do, but for only $80 what the hell (locally they are around $130).

I finally got a washing machine that doesn't destroy my clothes, so I can wash my dress shirts on a "hand wash" cycle now, so if I iron them myself, they won't wear out nearly as fast. I was starting to notice the toll dry cleaning takes on my dress clothes.

----------


## Rat Fink

.

----------


## msommers

> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> * 
> 
> Got it from Amazon.ca and free 1-2 day shipping (ordered Friday, arrived Monday).
> 
> It was on sale and all the reviews I could find were positive. I also have a Consumer Reports log-in and it was one of the highest rated irons. I'm sure I did way too much research considering how minor of a purchase this is lol, but at any rate:
> 
> http://www.amazon.ca/Rowenta-DW5080U...958&amp;sr=8-1
> 
> ...



Which washing machine did you get?

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> * 
> 
> Which washing machine did you get?*



Did quite a bit of research and picked up this pair:

LG WM2250CW and the matching dryer DLE2250W.

Has every feature except the steam stuff I'd never use. Consumer reports, which I don't normally use, rated it very high - not sure how else you test a washing machine other than using it a bunch, so their results seemed trustworthy. The motor has a 10 year warranty too.

These things are awesome. They wash way better than my old agitator washer and the dryer is larger and way more efficient. You know that dirt that seems to always be embeded in socks (at least mine lol), it got it out - blew my mind.

It has hand wash cycles too, so you can pretty well wash anything in it, even the stuff you're not supposed to put in a washer.

----------


## Unknown303

> _Originally posted by rage2_ 
> *» Click image for larger version
> 
> Grape fizzy drink. So gangsta.*



Where are you ordering those from? and is it cheaper than in store?

----------


## rage2

> _Originally posted by Unknown303_ 
> *Where are you ordering those from? and is it cheaper than in store?*



From the sodastream website, they ship out of Winnipeg.

The store doesn't have all those flavours. Price is the same as in store.

----------


## Unknown303

I should have thought about checking the site..  :Bang Head:

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> * 
> 
> It's wrecking my shirts, and my drycleaning bills were getting pretty high haha.
> 
> I've never seen that before! I would think dryers are pretty hard on dress clothes though.
> 
> None of this will matter if I just get a GF lol. Problem solved.*







> _Originally posted by Impreza_ 
> * 
> 
> I'm experiencing the same issues. I don't mind paying but I hate that it is destroying my dress shirts! Where did you end up purchasing that iron and how much?*



Dryel works on low-heat (permanent press or whatever) as well. Just takes longer.




> _Originally posted by sputnik_ 
> *Why not just get your shirts laundered instead of dry cleaned?*



 :Werd!:  Are they silk? Usually my cotton dress shirts just goes in the wash then I hit it in the dryer on low heat, then hang right after it's done.

----------


## taemo

present to fiance, before saying whipped, this is the only expensive gift I've bought her other than our engagement ring
decided to buy it for her bday since she always wanted a pair

----------


## aypi

^Hey Taemo, Where did you get that from? I'm looking for a gift for the wife and I'm thinking of gettiNg her a pair.

----------


## swak

I don't get womens shoes... 
I do know those are crazy pricey though (red soles - whatever designer it is i dont know).

I could never tell a shoe apart otherwise. "Okay, your shoe is red, that one is green.... great."

----------


## boarderfatty

> _Originally posted by Rat Fink_ 
> *Time to put my Bluepoint and cheaper air tools to backup usage and move upto some higher power tools. Was thinking of going with a Snap-On MG725 but after trying a couple that my coworkers have I decided it was not my cup of tea. Didn't seem balanced, was heavier, and too fricken loud to justify an impact that is only 30 ft-lbs of torque higher than the ingersoll (and doesn't seem to hold up as well either). 
> 
> Ingersoll 2135QTiMAX 1/2 Impact
>  
> 
> Ingersoll 7807R drill
>  
> 
> ...



Good call on the 2135TIMAX love that impact, soo light, Depending on how much you use it though, you may regret the air hammer. I cheapped out with the IR air hammer and went to the Snap On one 6mths later because it was noticeably better

----------


## Rat Fink

.

----------


## taemo

> _Originally posted by aypi_ 
> *^Hey Taemo, Where did you get that from? I'm looking for a gift for the wife and I'm thinking of gettiNg her a pair.*



bought it at Holt since I had a GC to burn.
I was going to buy her the closed toe ones but they only had size 4.5 or 11 lol.




> _Originally posted by swak_ 
> *I don't get womens shoes... 
> I do know those are crazy pricey though (red soles - whatever designer it is i dont know).
> 
> I could never tell a shoe apart otherwise. &quot;Okay, your shoe is red, that one is green.... great.&quot;*



yeah the whole designer thing for me as well, shoes, clothes, bags, pants, etc.. sure I like Lacoste polo shirts (only expensive clothes I have) but it's because they are comfy and easy to wear.
I dont understand how a designer scarf is $200+ but you can buy one from Walmart for $10-20 lol
I guess its the same for guys with tools and toys though.

----------


## Vagabond142

> _Originally posted by taemo_ 
> * 
> yeah the whole designer thing for me as well, shoes, clothes, bags, pants, etc.. sure I like Lacoste polo shirts (only expensive clothes I have) but it's because they are comfy and easy to wear.
> I dont understand how a designer scarf is $200+ but you can buy one from Walmart for $10-20 lol
> I guess its the same for guys with tools and toys though.*



I'm in that same boat. Not counting my work clothes ($70 pants, $50 shirt, $1 socks, $30 shoes, per day), I don't own any single article of clothing I paid more than $20 for XD It's mostly because that cheap walmart special stuff just fits better, is more comfortable, and if it rips/wears out/tears, hey, it's cheap to replace.

Now, computer hardware, on the other hand, that I am willing to spend the cash to get the goods. However, computers are a bit more functional than shoes....  :dunno:

----------


## msommers

Meh, everyone's got their thing. Some people spend a lot on cars, cameras, clothes, electronics, computers...If fashion is one of your hobbies and it interests you, it's easy to see the value in a $200+ scarf. Someone spends $3,000 on a set of wheels, where another thinks it's ridiculous and would spend that on a camera, while an audiophile might spend that on an amplifier...and so on and so on. Why buy Ferrari when a Kia will do? Financial means and interest/enjoyment.

----------


## taemo

totally, for me I don't mind wearing some old ripped jeans or shirts as long as I have a $1000+ camera when in reality I could use a P&S to take the same shot.
or spend $600 to upgrade my computer yet too cheap to buy new pair of socks ahha

----------


## GQBalla

Taemo, you're a liar. You love your Burberry.
and now you buy your girl Louboutin....

----------


## taemo

^lol haha oh yeah totally forgot I have 2 burberry shirts, but those were presents from parents/sister.

i told her to enjoy it as that's probably the only one she'll ever receive haha

----------


## boarderfatty

> _Originally posted by Rat Fink_ 
> * 
> 
> Did you have the 118 model?....or was it one of the others? IR has air hammers all the way down to very cheap basic ones.... 
> 
> I just do the odd front end automotive stuff, mostly separating ball joints and that sort of stuff for subframe/trans removal. I'm sure it'll still be a step up from the princess auto one I've got away with using for the past 3 years.*



It was one of the new one with a quick release style end. I got the shorter stroke one though which may have been part of the problem. has more blows per minute, but a shorter stroke so a little less power. I think the Snap On one was slightly more comfortable to use and the adjustability for force and speed were convenient to use. Either way the IR was a pretty good gun, I just found after using it a couple months that I was going to borrow on of my mechanics snap on ones instead.

Being a hobby mechanic this will more than meet your need, heck it really exceeded my needs since I am not a mechanic by trade either, and spend most of my time in the shop on the front counter or in the office.

----------


## Rat Fink

.

----------


## Graham_A_M

> _Originally posted by Rat Fink_ 
> *Time to put my Bluepoint and cheaper air tools to backup usage and move upto some higher power tools. Was thinking of going with a Snap-On MG725 but after trying a couple that my coworkers have I decided it was not my cup of tea. Didn't seem balanced, was heavier, and too fricken loud to justify an impact that is only 30 ft-lbs of torque higher than the ingersoll (and doesn't seem to hold up as well either). 
> 
> Ingersoll 2135QTiMAX 1/2 Impact
>  
> *



Yeah we use this exact one at work. We have about 6 of these that we use numerous times a day, each and every day. We beat the piss out of them, and they just take it and take and take it.  :crazy nut:  

Their frickin awesome.  :thumbs up:  We had one recently shit the bed (faulty front bearing I think, I never took it apart) its being fixed now, then good to go for another couple years of abuse.  :ROFL!:  

Well worth the money!

----------


## Vagabond142

> _Originally posted by Vagabond142_ 
> *Not really a purchase so much as an &quot;in-lieu-of-paying-cash-money-for-computer-repair-services,&quot; one of these is headed my way from BC (NCIX). These are widely regarded (and reviewed) as the single best air cooler ever designed. Time to do some more serious overclocking  Will be able to push to 4 GHz on my 2600k without this thing even looking at me strangely XD
> 
> Noctua NH-D14
> 
> *



Annnnd here it is installed. For size reference, the motherboard is an Asus P8Z68-V Pro/GEN3... and the front fan extends almost entirely over the RAM  :Shock:   :Shock:  



This thing is a fucking BEAST with cooling. Stock clocks, i7 2600K 3.4 GHz, full loading of all 8 threads over an hour with Prime 95 torture mode.... 41 C hottest temperature  :Love:  Ambient probably about 21 C

Going to do some mild OC's over the weekend until I get up to 4 GHz, then torture it at that level and see what temps I get. From most reviews out there, I should expect 50-55 C

----------


## Unknown303

> _Originally posted by Vagabond142_ 
> * 
> 
> Annnnd here it is installed. For size reference, the motherboard is an Asus P8Z68-V Pro/GEN3... and the front fan extends almost entirely over the RAM   
> 
> This thing is a fucking BEAST with cooling. Stock clocks, i7 2600K 3.4 GHz, full loading of all 8 threads over an hour with Prime 95 torture mode.... 41 C hottest temperature  Ambient probably about 21 C
> 
> Going to do some mild OC's over the weekend until I get up to 4 GHz, then torture it at that level and see what temps I get. From most reviews out there, I should expect 50-55 C*



Why put that pig on there when you could just go and water cool it.

----------


## Vagabond142

> _Originally posted by Unknown303_ 
> * 
> 
> Why put that pig on there when you could just go and water cool it.*



Because the NH-D14 performs better than any off the shelf water cooler of equivalent price, and is only really beaten by a custom loop WC solution, or one of those stupidly huge prebuilt WC's. And since water is never going to go inside my computer, ever, I want the best air cooling solution  :Smilie:  WC leaks, bye bye computer. WC pump fails, thermal overload. You can't spill air :P And, even if a fan fails, there is enough active airflow in my case (hence why i have a high airflow case) that it will cool the heatsink anyways.  :Big Grin:

----------


## ramminghard

New kicks!

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by ramminghard_ 
> *New kicks!
> 
> *



Wingtips? NICE.  :Drool:

----------


## woodywoodford

^^ I love me some wingtips  :Drool:  
What are they/where'd you get them? My current pair is pretty much destroyed after the snow, need to start looking out for a new pair.

----------


## ekguy

> _Originally posted by woodywoodford_ 
> *^^ I love me some wingtips  
> What are they/where'd you get them? My current pair is pretty much destroyed after the snow, need to start looking out for a new pair.*



agreed!!! those are pimp!!!

----------


## SOAB

just waiting to take delivery of this:

http://kodiak-rv.com/index.php?p=flo...276BHSL&coast=

fuck, bring on summer!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## ramminghard

> _Originally posted by woodywoodford_ 
> *^^ I love me some wingtips  
> What are they/where'd you get them? My current pair is pretty much destroyed after the snow, need to start looking out for a new pair.*



Picked them up at O'Connors on 1st street downtown. They are made by Magnanni: http://www.magnanni.com/

----------


## phreezee



----------


## Tik-Tok

22" Android

----------


## swak

> _Originally posted by phreezee_ 
> **



Sick setup!
.. That's no bow cycle price tag though haha.
Hope to see this rig on the ground.

----------


## jampack

> _Originally posted by SOAB_ 
> *just waiting to take delivery of this:
> 
> http://kodiak-rv.com/index.php?p=flo...HSL&amp;coast=
> 
> fuck, bring on summer!! *



Very nice purchase  :Smilie:

----------


## flipstah

Last time I had my corded buds, I dropped my Lumia 920 and cracked it on the sidewalk.

Paranoid, I went Bluetooth today right after I got my phone back from repair:

» Click image for larger version

Sound quality is great but will never be on par with corded, so keep that in mind. It's awesome enough while the phone sound quality is so-so.

----------


## davidI

It's pretty funny...I'm trying to go minimalist and will be returning to Calgary in February & April to pretty much sell all of my possessions (house, furniture etc.) but I've been on a shopping spree too. Loading up on toys for my new vagabond lifestyle while I still have an address to ship to!

Hero 3 Black + Extra Battery


Saddleback Small Wallet in Coffee Brown & Card Wallet in Chestnut





Nexus 4 & Leather Buggati Pouch





Laptop Skin



I should be set for stylish travels!

----------


## Adrenaline101

New additions to the family/zoo

----------


## DJ Lazy



----------


## 95EagleAWD

Well I can finally put this up, since it's official now.





Flying to SFO on Saturday to pick it up and back to Edmonton that weekend!

----------


## Supa Dexta

Ace and Gary approve

----------


## DeleriousZ

Sick clownshoe! Love those

----------


## KRyn

> _Originally posted by 95EagleAWD_ 
> *Well I can finally put this up, since it's official now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flying to SFO on Saturday to pick it up and back to Edmonton that weekend!*




It's no Evo 9 and likely slow as dog shit up here in the mountains but very nice purchase!  :ROFL!:  

Congrats!

----------


## 95EagleAWD

You forget that Edmonton is 1500 feet lower than Calgary. Makes a good difference.

And Christ..... Don't get me started on the Evo. Biggest piece of shit I've ever owned.

----------


## Tik-Tok

315hp is no slouch, even at our altitude. It's not like it weighs 4000 lbs or something.

----------


## Canmorite

> _Originally posted by swak_ 
> *I don't get womens shoes... 
> I do know those are crazy pricey though (red soles - whatever designer it is i dont know).
> 
> I could never tell a shoe apart otherwise. &quot;Okay, your shoe is red, that one is green.... great.&quot;*



Christian Louboutin shoes. Details, details...

----------


## KRyn

> _Originally posted by 95EagleAWD_ 
> *You forget that Edmonton is 1500 feet lower than Calgary. Makes a good difference.
> 
> And Christ..... Don't get me started on the Evo. Biggest piece of shit I've ever owned.*




Why do you think I am getting you started?  :Big Grin:

----------


## 95EagleAWD

Hahaha. Sarcasm before I'm outta bed doesn't go with my brain apparently.

----------


## benyl

> _Originally posted by swak_ 
> * 
> 
> Sick setup!
> .. That's no bow cycle price tag though haha.
> Hope to see this rig on the ground.*



I thought you moved. Still loyal?






> _Originally posted by davidI_ 
> *Hero 3 Black + Extra Battery
> 
> *



Extra battery is required even with Wifi off. Such a battery hog. I dunno why I got a 32GB card when the battery doesn't last long enough to fill it.

I got the backpack and frame today:

----------


## Kg810

Congrats on the ///M Boot!

----------


## Graham_A_M

> _Originally posted by benyl_ 
> * 
> 
> I thought you moved. Still loyal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You should have went with the Silver edition. Most people have a lot of bad things to say about the Black. Wifi is difficult to work, the battery only lasts between 25-45mins.... 

With the Silver, Ive yet to hear a complaint. but yeah that battery buddy or whatever its called really helps.

----------


## Unknown303

> _Originally posted by Graham_A_M_ 
> * 
> You should have went with the Silver edition. Most people have a lot of bad things to say about the Black. Wifi is difficult to work, the battery only lasts between 25-45mins.... 
> 
> With the Silver, Ive yet to hear a complaint. but yeah that battery buddy or whatever its called really helps.*



Damn, I really wanted the black too...

----------


## Tomaz

Saddleback small bifold. It will teach me not to keep so much crap in my wallet! lol

----------


## hurrdurr



----------


## spiceboy

+

----------


## 03ozwhip

MBQuart 1000.1 RMS Class D amp for my Mustang. killer pricing on it, thought id try it out.

----------


## Tomaz

New flashlight!

FourSevens Preon 2 - Gen 2. 160 lumens, 59 meter throw, submersible, 3 brightness levels, and 4 special modes. it takes 2 aaa batteries, the aa is just for reference.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Phhht, that's not a flashlight... THIS is a flashlight (stock photo since mine is in my toolbox at work)



2600 lumens, 606 meter throw.

----------


## phreezee



----------


## msommers

New HID retrofit ordered. Will look very similar to this:

 

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Supa Dexta



----------


## spikerS

> _Originally posted by 03ozwhip_ 
> *MBQuart 1000.1 RMS Class D amp for my Mustang. killer pricing on it, thought id try it out.
> *



Dude, MB quart made the best speakers back in the day. Not sure about now though, and I had no clue they made amps.

----------


## milhouse

^
you will like it, i bought the 1600.1 version last spring, and i am very impressed with it so far.

----------


## DJ Lazy

Asus Maximus V Gene mATX MoBo. 

 


McChicken Meal
 

6pc Nuggets.

----------


## GS430

Maaaaan, that's nasty. Why are you posting that on here.. 




> _Originally posted by Tik-Tok_ 
> *Phhht, that's not a fleshlight ... THIS is a fleshlight  (stock photo since mine is in my drawer at home)
> 
> *

----------


## DeleriousZ

Dude the McChicken meals are totally a ripoff. rock 2 jr. chickens which are damn near identical to McChickens for the same price of the sandwich alone.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> _Originally posted by GS430_ 
> *Maaaaan, that's nasty. Why are you posting that on here.. 
> 
> *



 :ROFL!:  

I should have seen that being posted. I had the same thought when I opened the box.

----------


## GS430

> _Originally posted by Tik-Tok_ 
> * 
> 
>  
> 
> I should have seen that being posted. I had the same thought when I opened the box.*



 :ROFL!:  hahah had to do it.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> _Originally posted by spikers_ 
> * 
> 
> Dude, MB quart made the best speakers back in the day. Not sure about now though, and I had no clue they made amps.*



well, ive been watching for speakers, amps and subs over the last while to see what catches my eye and i know i want something fairly high end and even though they are part of the HiFonics family, its still decently high end.

better than all of the other run of the mill rockford, JL bla bla bla stuff. just on the hunt for a decent speaker setup and sub at a decent price, im not sure how their subs are anymore though.

----------


## benyl



----------


## A790

> _Originally posted by Tomaz_ 
> *New flashlight!
> 
> FourSevens Preon 2 - Gen 2. 160 lumens, 59 meter throw, submersible, 3 brightness levels, and 4 special modes. it takes 2 aaa batteries, the aa is just for reference. 
> 
> *



Wanna know why you're broke all the time? lol  :Pooosie:

----------


## Tomaz

> _Originally posted by A790_ 
> * 
> Wanna know why you're broke all the time? lol *



When I ask why I have no money, it's supposed to be a rhetorical question.  :Pooosie:

----------


## unkicrackie99



----------


## aypi

Cant wait for the summer!

----------


## unkicrackie99

Great helmet sir, definitely a good buy!  :thumbs up:

----------


## 03ozwhip

Saw this hot wheels and had to get it for my kid. Anyone recognize it?  :Big Grin: 

Sorry for the shitty BB pic

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Zero Tolerance ZT350 assisted opener

----------


## Shlade

Nice knife.

Picked this up last night. Always wanted one

----------


## EK69

> _Originally posted by 03ozwhip_ 
> *Saw this hot wheels and had to get it for my kid. Anyone recognize it? 
> 
> Sorry for the shitty BB pic
> *



Trueno? Ae86 or something lol?
It looks familiar from when I use to be friends with these Asians that played initial D  :crazy nut:

----------


## 95EagleAWD

Just got home from San Fran today.

----------


## corsvette

> _Originally posted by EK69_ 
> * 
> Trueno? Ae86 or something lol?
> It looks familiar from when I use to be friends with these Asians that played initial D *



Looks like one of those old ass 4x4 2dr Eagle Coupes
(the hotwheels car not the Clownshoe...thats sweet)

----------


## jsn

> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> *Zero Tolerance ZT350 assisted opener
> 
> *



I have the exact same one. Nice buy  :thumbs up:

----------


## unkicrackie99

> _Originally posted by 95EagleAWD_ 
> *Just got home from San Fran today.
> 
> *



Looks good.  :thumbs up:

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by Shlade_ 
> *Nice knife.
> *



Thanks! SOG makes nice stuff too  :thumbs up:  




> _Originally posted by jsn_ 
> * 
> 
> I have the exact same one. Nice buy *



Yeah it seemed to be as good as it gets for that size of folder. I don't think it will ever see much abuse from me but I like nice knives lol.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

Picked up some K2 Hellbents here in Whistler, hopefully there's tons of pow in Revy on the way back cause there ain't no snow here!

----------


## 03ozwhip

the BB pic shows it really terribly, but its actually the AE86 from Initial D the live movie.

----------


## ekguy

> _Originally posted by 95EagleAWD_ 
> *Just got home from San Fran today.
> 
> *



/thread. You win!!!

 :Big Grin:   :Drool:   :Pimpin':   :thumbs up:

----------


## zieg

My cheap insurance arrived in the mail today.  :thumbs up:

----------


## Shlade

What am I missing there?

----------


## Tik-Tok

> _Originally posted by Shlade_ 
> *What am I missing there?*



Looks like an oil pump pick-up?

----------


## zieg

Yup. http://www.killerbmotorsport.com/ind...teOiPickup.htm

It's almost the Achilles heel of turbo subaru engines. The stock pickup tube has been known to crack just below the flange, usually with catastrophic results.

----------


## asp integra

just picked these up, cant wait till the weather turns and i can run these everyday!

----------


## A790

» Click image for larger version

Hamilton Viewmatic Auto for the fiance.

Better pic: http://www.hamiltonwatch.com/en/ladi...auto/H32655191

Got it from Justin at Gem by Carati.  :Big Grin:

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by asp integra_ 
> *just picked these up, cant wait till the weather turns and i can run these everyday!
> 
> *



You bought TJ's wheels?! NICE.  :Drool:

----------


## stevelou

Came in last night just before V-Day

----------


## Kobe

ordered a back cover for my iphone on ebay... took 3 weeks to come in.. Pretty funny.. now prob another 3 weeks for the guy 2 send another one...


» Click image for larger version

----------


## claxx

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> You bought TJ's wheels?! NICE. *



RC's back to life  :Shock:

----------


## Rat Fink

.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## Graham_A_M

^ Word. Sounds like i need to stalk up on some decent wrenches. 

This was my last purchase last night. 



Its by far the best beer I've ever had, ever. Just..... holy shit...  :Drool:   :Drool:   :Drool:  

You have to try a bottle. Innis & Gunn is damn good, but this beer is just off the hook.

----------


## boarderfatty

> _Originally posted by Sugarphreak_ 
> *^^ Where did you get those from, and how much?*



I think my last wrench set from Snap-On was about $500, si I am guessing around there.

You can get them off the back of a Snap-On truck or online from Snap-On, you cant really buy Snap-On in stores.

----------


## DeleriousZ

> _Originally posted by Graham_A_M_ 
> *^ Word. Sounds like i need to stalk up on some decent wrenches. 
> *



Probably don't need to stalk them at all, just ask the snap on man for them.

----------


## AE92_TreunoSC

I have the flank drive but only buy them when the imperial are free.

I bought them as a reward to myself when I completed my red seal  :Smilie:

----------


## Graham_A_M

> _Originally posted by DeleriousZ_ 
> * 
> 
> Probably don't need to stalk them at all, just ask the snap on man for them.*



Oh whoops. I see what you did there.  :ROFL!:

----------


## Rat Fink

.

----------


## boarderfatty

> _Originally posted by Rat Fink_ 
> * 
> 
> 381 bucks off the Snap-On truck. It was a promotional deal that the dealers were able to order in this month in limited quantities. My dealer only got 5 sets in and were all spoken for within a week but you could try calling around to the dealers in Calgary. I think regular price for the two sets is pushing 600 bucks. Always have to wait for the &quot;buy one get one&quot; sales through Snap-On.*



I have limited myself to the buy one get one sales with snap on ha ha. I was buying way to much at regular price when he comes around every wednesday. So I have started limiting myself to only buying items that are on sale. Whether I need them or not doesn't matter, as long as it is on sale lol.

----------


## flipstah

A pothole shredded my winter tyre in the middle of the Rockies heading home so I had to drive the donut for ~30kms to Golden.

While holding up traffic at 65-70km/hr, they only had 1(!) tyre in stock in my size and was a summer tire. 

So had to buy that plus have to call in my local VW for check-up on:

- Suspension (maybe the CV joint)
- Diff diagnosis



Broke so hard, creditors gonna find me.  :facepalm:

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Cos_ 
> * 
> 
> Sorry to hear buddy. Was wondering what was going on with your FB posts.*



Meh, all good. It's a part of life's (mis)adventures. 

I'm just glad we're all safe and sound. Also, no bent rim.  :thumbs up:

----------


## lilmira

I hear ya, that's part of owning AWD vehicle. I had a bad nail in a tire couple yrs back. It was my one season old RE-11. Luckily I only had to replace two and Bob hooked me up big time.

----------


## jsn

> _Originally posted by asp integra_ 
> *just picked these up, cant wait till the weather turns and i can run these everyday!
> 
> *



Nice! I used to have a set of RCs on my wrx. I gotta admit though, I definitely prefer the CHs that you were running before.

----------


## austic

> _Originally posted by stevelou_ 
> *Came in last night just before V-Day
> 
> *



where are you going to hang the rope?

----------


## stevelou

Just hung the rope from the support beam for now. I just start climbing from a laying down position I may run it over the new pull-up rig and have it as more of climbing challenge down the road.

----------


## R-Audi

Google Nexus 4 Qi charger..

----------


## flipstah

Bought service time at Fifth Ave VW which gave my car a clean bill of health!  :Clap:   :thumbs up:  

Thankfully, no damage to the diff/suspension. Off to UrbanX on Friday to get a winter tyre replacement and possibly a random lightweight rim for my new full-size spare.  :thumbs up:

----------


## Jeff_E

Not Brand New but I just pick this one up from a fellow beyond member! Thanks Nick!  :thumbs up:

----------


## Tik-Tok

I don't know why they stopped selling this in Canada, so fucking delicious.

----------


## DeleriousZ

Drinkin on the job again eh?  :thumbs up:

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat



----------


## Tik-Tok

^^^

 :thumbs up:  I got the 3-volume collection for xmas years ago. I re-read them annually  :Big Grin:

----------


## woodywoodford

^^ I've been meaning to pick that up for a while now, along with the beatles vinyl box set  :thumbs up:

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

I've been a huge C&H fan since I was a kid (Scholastic book orders FTW) and I have most of the collections, but I couldn't pass it up for $60 at Superstore. It's the paperback version instead of the nicer hardcovers, but I'll live.  :Big Grin:

----------


## spikerS

My latest purchase, as it is now fully paid for.  :thumbs up:

----------


## Disoblige

> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> *I've been a huge C&amp;H fan since I was a kid (Scholastic book orders FTW) and I have most of the collections, but I couldn't pass it up for $60 at Superstore. It's the paperback version instead of the nicer hardcovers, but I'll live. *



BCS, so fucking jealous right now.
Big fan myself, as well from Scholastic book orders haha.

----------


## Supa Dexta

I've had my trailer for years, and for some reason I went and bought a new tent last night..  :crazy nut:

----------


## aypi

Apple tv 2 for $20  :ROFL!:  

 :thumbs up:

----------


## project240

Our latest purchase... a new, older house, comes with lots of land and hundreds/thousands of hours of work needed.

----------


## A790

» Click image for larger version

----------


## TommyEK4

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *Bought service time at Fifth Ave VW which gave my car a clean bill of health!   
> 
> Thankfully, no damage to the diff/suspension. Off to UrbanX on Friday to get a winter tyre replacement and possibly a random lightweight rim for my new full-size spare. *



I work at fifth, car is super clean and sounds awsome man!

----------


## blitz

> _Originally posted by A790_ 
> *» Click image for larger version*



That's really nice.

----------


## A790

> _Originally posted by blitz_ 
> * 
> 
> That's really nice.*



Thanks. I bought it after owning the AW1151-04E for a few months and deciding I really like the look.

» Click image for larger version

----------


## ryanallan

> _Originally posted by R-Audi_ 
> *Google Nexus 4 Qi charger..*



Where did you get this if you don't mind me asking?

----------


## firebane

> _Originally posted by Graham_A_M_ 
> *^ Word. Sounds like i need to stalk up on some decent wrenches. 
> 
> Its by far the best beer I've ever had, ever. Just..... holy shit...    
> 
> You have to try a bottle. Innis &amp; Gunn is damn good, but this beer is just off the hook.*



Where did you buy this from? Sounds good! I see that Crowfoot in the NW sells it but most other places is at pubs.

----------


## CRXguy

http://www.morrisonhomes.ca/model_pr...sx?ModelID=664

Signed the purchase agreement last night.  :crazy nut:

----------


## roopi

> _Originally posted by CRXguy_ 
> *http://www.morrisonhomes.ca/model_pr...sx?ModelID=664
> 
> Signed the purchase agreement last night. *



Nice. Where you building? I've heard good reviews about Morrison.

----------


## CRXguy

> _Originally posted by roopi_ 
> * 
> 
> Nice. Where you building? I've heard good reviews about Morrison.*



New Brighton. Lived in McKenzie Towne back in 06-08 so we're familiar with the area. Everything we need is on 130th ave and it's still not too far of a drive back to parents.

----------


## stevelou

> _Originally posted by CRXguy_ 
> *http://www.morrisonhomes.ca/model_pr...sx?ModelID=664
> 
> Signed the purchase agreement last night. *



Nice 
That's who we built with and took possession in May of last year. So far no complaints from us, we built the baby Everrett in New Brighton as well.

----------


## DJ Lazy

$20 Raffle Ticket thru my BF3 Clan (=U= Rock Gamers) in hopes of winning one of these!

----------


## R-Audi

> _Originally posted by ryanallan_ 
> * 
> Where did you get this if you don't mind me asking?*



Family in the US.. not sold in Canada yet.

----------


## Vagabond142

> _Originally posted by DJ Lazy_ 
> *$20 Raffle Ticket thru my BF3 Clan (=U= Rock Gamers) in hopes of winning one of these! 
> 
> 
> *



Titan's are sexy cards.... if you win that for the $20 of the raffle, I will hate you  :Pooosie:   :Wink:  Nice $1k card there  :Big Grin: 

As for me, my latest purchase was an awesome price match for one of these:



DiRT 3 with a clutch and a 6 speed = so much fun... actually doing heel-toe in a game = so much MORE fun  :Big Grin:

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by R-Audi_ 
> * 
> 
> Family in the US.. not sold in Canada yet.*



Is it the same technology all around? Nokia is selling their wireless charger at Rogers Sunridge... Maybe it could work.

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by Vagabond142_ 
> * 
> 
> Titan's are sexy cards.... if you win that for the $20 of the raffle, I will hate you   Nice $1k card there 
> 
> As for me, my latest purchase was an awesome price match for one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> DiRT 3 with a clutch and a 6 speed = so much fun... actually doing heel-toe in a game = so much MORE fun *



I've got a 1 in 52 chance as there are only 52 tickets being sold.  :Wink:  Fingers are crossed! 

Nice G27.. mines provided 100's of hours of F1 enjoyment (even if the games themselves have provided countless frustrations.. haha)  :ROFL!:

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## CRXguy

> _Originally posted by stevelou_ 
> *
> Nice 
> That's who we built with and took possession in May of last year. So far no complaints from us, we built the baby Everrett in New Brighton as well.*



The 4 bedroom + bonus? That's the one we went with since we have 3 girls.  :crazy nut:

----------


## stevelou

We went with the regular layout but they take 2 ft off of the bonus room and shorten the main by a foot and knock 26000 ish off the price

----------


## DENZILDON

Nike golf dunks!

----------


## stevieo

Those golf dunks are nice!

----------


## Stewjoe

Downpipes and H pipe 
Sound is  :Drool:   :Drool:   :Drool:

----------


## Tik-Tok

I'm not much of an audio-phile, and generally hate Bose because you're paying for the name, but pretty much every reviewer online says these are the best noise-cancelling headphones you can buy under $500, and that's what I wanted.

I'm blown away how well it works. I tried a few others this week in the $100-$200 range, and nothing came close to these (for NC anyways)

----------


## Ekliptix

Giant Anthem X0.

The non agressive front tread has already tried to kill me twice in corners, but I'm getting use to the bike, coming from my Canondale Prophet which I bough from a fellow beyonder.




Also took a 2 day motorbike class. Really fun but I don't plan to get a bike because Houston drivers are idiots.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat



----------


## DJ Lazy

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by ramminghard_ 
> *New kicks!
> 
> *



What kind of shoes are those? I've been looking for something similar.

----------


## InRich

:ROFL!:

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

^

Inrich, if you link this to your other thread it's going to melt peoples brains! haha

Nice car bud.  :thumbs up:

----------


## 4doorj

> _Originally posted by InRich_ 
> * 
> *



Sick purchase :Drool:

----------


## kvg

Didn't you buy that car a year ago?

----------


## s dime

> _Originally posted by kvg_ 
> *Didn't you buy that car a year ago?*



Different vette I think.

----------


## ramminghard

> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> * 
> 
> What kind of shoes are those? I've been looking for something similar.*



 Magnanni, picked them up at O'Connors.

----------


## InRich

> _Originally posted by s dime_ 
> * 
> 
> Different vette I think.*



 I bought a 2010 Grandsport Vert in May of 2011, drove it two full seasons, sold it and bought this beautiful new 427  :Pimpin':  

Only lost like 2k on it from what I bought it for  :Wink:

----------


## Sentry

1k a summer in a C6 GS, that's a price I'd be willing to pay.  :Smilie:

----------


## InRich

> _Originally posted by Sentry_ 
> *1k a summer in a C6 GS, that's a price I'd be willing to pay. *



ppl rent cars like that for a couple weekends for 1k. 1k for 6 months is a steal... i'll lose on ton on this new one though  :Frown:

----------


## DustanS

.

----------


## Shlade

> _Originally posted by InRich_ 
> * 
> 
> ppl rent cars like that for a couple weekends for 1k. 1k for 6 months is a steal... i'll lose on ton on this new one though *



You got one hell of a car man... I wouldn't sell it for a while at least or trade it I'm considering that this is going to be pretty rare.

Also about the wheels... I think they suit the car perfectly. I'm not too sure wether this one guy on a mustang forum I'm on has a 427 but it's got the same wheels in a sterling gray sort of colour that's lowered. Perfection at its finest IMO

----------


## 4doorj

I think the wheels look good too!

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by ramminghard_ 
> * Magnanni, picked them up at O'Connors.*



Thanks! However something tells me they are out of my price range  :ROFL!:

----------


## HHURICANE1

My new winter beater.



Cannondale CAADX Disc Ultegra

----------


## Ukyo8

:Big Grin:   :Burn Out:  
 :Big Grin:   :Burn Out:

----------


## EG6boi

> _Originally posted by DJ Lazy_ 
> *» Click image for larger version*




Hey,

How would you compare the system requirements to Diablo 3? I am thinking of getting this but I'm not sure if it can handle Simcity. It was able to play Diablo 3 on high quality graphics, if that helps.

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## Ukyo8

> _Originally posted by Cos_ 
> * 
> 
> With all due respect. You're a fucking asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why thank you  :Big Grin:

----------


## blitz

Drobo 5D and a bunch of hard drives.

----------


## gpomp

> _Originally posted by blitz_ 
> *Drobo 5D and a bunch of hard drives. 
> 
> *



 what connection are you using with your drobo? i have a usb 3.0 drobo and it's slow as balls.

----------


## blitz

This one's the Thunderbolt connection so it's pretty damn quick. All 7200 RPM drives too. 

I've tried USB 3.0 on other drives and didn't like it.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

~1973 Shakespeare Necedah in green Wonderwood and glass. 58"AMO, 55#@28".

----------


## Go4Long

I've wanted one forever, finally got it delivered yesterday. Haven't gotten in it yet, it was at 95 degrees when I left for work this evening.


Hot Tub by Steven Szabo, on Flickr

----------


## Rat Fink

.

----------


## blitz

> _Originally posted by Go4Long_ 
> *I've wanted one forever, finally got it delivered yesterday. Haven't gotten in it yet, it was at 95 degrees when I left for work this evening.
> 
> 
> Hot Tub by Steven Szabo, on Flickr*



Nice. Is it ontop of the wood deck? Well supported? I'm sure it is, but the deck enthusiast/engineer in me had to ask.

----------


## Go4Long

haha, yes, it's on a cedar deck (that's a camera phone picture, and it seems to have washed out the color of the cedar, but whatever), we deliberately put additional beams under the deck where the hot tub was going to be, there's 3 beams in an 8 foot span. The deck is also only a little over 2 feet above grade in the middle, around the edges we brought the grade up a bit so that if anyone ever felt like checking it's less than 2 feet above grade since otherwise we couldn't have built a deck that was even close to the size that we did.

----------


## stevieo

> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> *~1973 Shakespeare Necedah in green Wonderwood and glass. 58&quot;AMO, 55#@28&quot;.
> *



Bow looks crazy BCS. Can you post some photos of your planted aquarium? Or what looks like a planted aquarium.

----------


## Ekliptix

> _Originally posted by InRich_ 
> * 
> *



Kick ass. Can you explain the 427 dealio? 427hp or 427ci? Is it the same as this? http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b1...psaebddc8f.jpg

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> _Originally posted by Ekliptix_ 
> * 
> 
> Kick ass. Can you explain the 427 dealio? 427hp or 427ci? Is it the same as this? http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b1...psaebddc8f.jpg*



Yes those are the same car, 427 Cubic Inches, its a final throwout for the C6 generation car.

----------


## Tik-Tok

» Click image for larger version

I love Costco USA... $23 for 60oz. :p

----------


## Impreza

> _Originally posted by DENZILDON_ 
> *Nike golf dunks! 
> 
> *



Nice! Where did you pick those up?

----------


## Vagabond142

Should be here tomorrow (or very early next week <_<)! I have my Storm Trooper case, which is superb, but with the weight of my components, having a horizontal mount vs a vertical mount for the mobo just makes sense. Hell, my Noctua cooler is 1.2 kg o_O

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by EG6boi_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> Hey,
> 
> How would you compare the system requirements to Diablo 3? I am thinking of getting this but I'm not sure if it can handle Simcity. It was able to play Diablo 3 on high quality graphics, if that helps.*



I never played D3.. so I can't comment really.. 

I'm running this on a i5 750 (2.6Ghz), 8GB Ram, and a Radeon 6870 if that helps.. pretty sure I'm running max specs at 60FPS. 

On the other hand.. the games design is extremely poor. I'd do some reading on Simcity forums before spending the money. Or even our Simcity thread here on beyond.. 


My latest purchases.. lots of reef goodies.  :Smilie:

----------


## navdeep

Just Picked up my new bike

----------


## woodywoodford

Holy that's a lot of shoes

----------


## Quickstrike

> _Originally posted by navdeep_ 
> *Just Picked up my new bike 
> 
> *






> _Originally posted by InRich_ 
> * 
> *



You guys live in the Summit of Montreux area?

----------


## boarderfatty

Easy Rider had a pretty good sale on this weekend So I bought these white goggles to match my white oakleys and go with my white belt and shoes


Anon Comrade in white frame with red solex lense


sticker said $149.95, sale was 50% off all goggles

----------


## A790

One of the best portable carpet cleaners you can buy  :Smilie: 

PS - we will be offering carpet cleaning soon  :Wink: 

» Click image for larger version

----------


## cam_wmh

> _Originally posted by boarderfatty_ 
> *...match my white oakleys and go with my white belt and shoes*



Is this a serious post, or are you trolling?

----------


## Vagabond142

> _Originally posted by Vagabond142_ 
> *
> 
> *



My beast all snug in her new home:

» Click image for larger version

» Click image for larger version

Sorry for the crappy cell phone pics at the moment, will get better ones when I have the time  :Big Grin:

----------


## drtoohotty1



----------


## ALBERTA_IS

> _Originally posted by A790_ 
> *One of the best portable carpet cleaners you can buy 
> 
> PS - we will be offering carpet cleaning soon 
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



Pm when your ready!

----------


## boarderfatty

> _Originally posted by cam_wmh_ 
> * 
> Is this a serious post, or are you trolling?*



Trolling,I thought it would be obvious, but being from edmonton I can see where the confusion lies.

----------


## cam_wmh

> _Originally posted by boarderfatty_ 
> * 
> 
> Trolling,I thought it would be obvious, but being from edmonton I can see where the confusion lies.*



lol well played.

----------


## swak

> _Originally posted by HHURICANE1_ 
> *My new winter beater.
> 
> 
> 
> Cannondale CAADX Disc Ultegra*



Oh man.... How did i miss this one???
So sexy!!  :Clap:   :Clap:  
Let me know how the bike treats you! Im after a CX bike, mulling between the CAADX and the Threshold. Nice bike though!

Winter beater and Ultegra in the same sentence.... Baller!!  :Pimpin':

----------


## DENZILDON

> _Originally posted by Impreza_ 
> * 
> 
> Nice! Where did you pick those up?*



Golftown in the SW on the clearance section. 

There's one left there still and it was a size 8. You can give them a call and see if they still have stock with the other stores for your size.

----------


## A790

Intel Core i5 3570K
Asus P8Z77-V
Corsair Vengance 16 GB ram
Seagate 2TB HD
Asus GTX680 FTW 4GB
Corsair 850w power supply

 :Smilie:

----------


## GS430

> _Originally posted by drtoohotty1_ 
> *
> *




What in the fuck.. What is the purpose of these shoes? 

Not being a douche, I'm genuinely curious.

----------


## blitz

New wheels came in!

----------


## Tik-Tok



----------


## Moonracer

> _Originally posted by GS430_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> What in the fuck.. What is the purpose of these shoes? 
> 
> Not being a douche, I'm genuinely curious.*



Off road trail running

----------


## lilmira

Dayum! Blitz, those are some nice wheels and they would look very good on my car, where do you live?  :Big Grin:  



My first acoustic guitar, nothing too fancy but it should be good for a newb like me.  :Smilie:

----------


## Perfect Dark

Decided to try a wagon out as a daily driver for a while.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> _Originally posted by Perfect Dark_ 
> *Decided to try a wagon out as a daily driver for a while.
> 
> *



You'll love it. Honestly, even though I get relentlessly made fun of for it from my friends, I love wagons. Better than daily driving a gas-guzzler truck, or a poor handling SUV.

----------


## 4doorj

> _Originally posted by Perfect Dark_ 
> *Decided to try a wagon out as a daily driver for a while.
> 
> *



Love those wagons.

----------


## swak

Sick wagon man! What year is that?

But getting delivery on this in April. Signed off on this guy today.

----------


## Perfect Dark

Thanks folks!

It's an 05, really well taken care of and already has the big maintenance stuff done...plus the price was comparable to 02-03 WRX's so it was a pretty easy sale for me.

----------


## HHURICANE1

> _Originally posted by swak_ 
> * 
> 
> Oh man.... How did i miss this one???
> So sexy!!   
> Let me know how the bike treats you! Im after a CX bike, mulling between the CAADX and the Threshold. Nice bike though!
> 
> Winter beater and Ultegra in the same sentence.... Baller!! *



Rides nice and seems to be nice and stable. Still trying to find a saddle I can live with and have already started changing the brakes out to Avid BB7s'. Got the front done, just waiting on the rears to get here. Hoping to go for a ride tonite.  :Smilie:

----------


## woodywoodford

> _Originally posted by Perfect Dark_ 
> *Thanks folks!
> 
> It's an 05, really well taken care of and already has the big maintenance stuff done...plus the price was comparable to 02-03 WRX's so it was a pretty easy sale for me.*



Legitimately considering trading in my accord for one of those... That wasn't at the Infiniti dealer was it?

----------


## Perfect Dark

> _Originally posted by woodywoodford_ 
> * 
> 
> Legitimately considering trading in my accord for one of those... That wasn't at the Infiniti dealer was it?*



No it was a private sale, he listed it Sunday morning and I happened to be lucky enough to see it right away. Test drove it that afternoon and said I'd take it Sunday night.

----------


## drtoohotty1

> _Originally posted by GS430_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> What in the fuck.. What is the purpose of these shoes? 
> 
> Not being a douche, I'm genuinely curious.*

----------


## ALBERTA_IS

Ordered these . Work Gnosis GS5 ,19 inch, satin finish with a polished lip. Thanks to Bobby at Tunerworks!

----------


## Chester

Ultra Music Festival Croatia VIP tickets + Yacht Week Croatia

----------


## Jlude

> _Originally posted by Chester_ 
> *Ultra Music Festival Croatia VIP tickets + Yacht Week Croatia 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I've never been, but know many who have, and what a week of debauchery. Enjoy  :Smilie:

----------


## msommers

What a promo pic  :Love:

----------


## Chester

We'll see how it compares to Tomorrowland/Ibiza last year. :Smilie:

----------


## Tik-Tok

Peace sign... Check
Duck face... Check
Frog face... Check
Dog pose... WTF?

Sluts-ahoy!

----------


## Perfect Dark

Needed Bluetooth so I got this installed today:

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by Tik-Tok_ 
> *Dog pose... WTF?
> 
> Sluts-ahoy!*




Think she likes it doggy-style?  :ROFL!:

----------


## eblend

Got both of these today  :Big Grin:  

June - Jamaica Runaway Bay
Bahia Principe Jamaica


December - Mexico 

Bahia Principe Sian Ka'an

Luxury Bahia Principe Sian Ka'an

----------


## boarderfatty

Found this tie, price wasn't bad, dont have anything in lavender in my collection so was forced to buy it

----------


## Aleks

Summer beater

----------


## woodywoodford

Niiiice, brothers got one and loves it

----------


## codetrap

Motorcycle wheel chock

----------


## Perfect Dark

> _Originally posted by Aleks_ 
> *Summer beater
> 
> *



Finally haha, congrats man.

----------


## max_boost

It's been 6 years but back to BMW I go. 

Good value.  :Big Grin:

----------


## FraserB

Dumping the ?? for it?

----------


## max_boost

^^^

GTI  :Big Grin:

----------


## trollolhah

Thermogenesauce Hot Sauce (5 fl oz)

Vinegar, Tomato Puree, Olive Oil, Apple Cider Vinegar, Coconut Oil, Anchovy Oil, Raspberry Ketones, Habanero Chili Powder, Allyl Isothiocyanate, Capsaicin 95%, Concentrated Garlic Extract, Proprietary spice blend, Black Pepper Extract (standardized for 20% piperine), Zingerone

Spicy holy shat 

» Click image for larger version 


 :Drool:   :Cry:

----------


## finboy

+

----------


## Unknown303



----------


## Supa Dexta

» Click image for larger version

Tunes, sat radio and phone in my helmet now.

----------


## japan_us

^Bought that same set last year. Works pretty good, and the dial is the way to go with gloves. Speakers are a touch soft, and the Bluetooth did make a random call to someone in the middle of one of my rides lol.

----------


## boarderfatty

Little bit of an expensive day for me today. Somehow put my leg through one of the legs in my gray suit on saturday (I need to learn to control my drinking). Went to Harry Rosen's and picked up a Gray Canali should be finished with alterations by the end of the week. Looks similar to this minus the third pocket



Also picked up this lavender Eton shirt to go with the versace tie I picked up last week while I was there



I was looking for a new pair of wingtips but I was unimpressed with the fit of Allen Edmonds at Rosen, especially since the black Allen Edmonds Dress shoes I got there a few years ago were awesome. Ended up finding these Ted Bakers that actually it quite well and were about $100 cheaper. Had to spend a little more than that on a new belt though since the brown belt I have is a different brown from these shoes.

----------


## aypi

> _Originally posted by Supa Dexta_ 
> *» Click image for larger version
> 
> Tunes, sat radio and phone in my helmet now.*



Where and how much? Thinking of getting the smh10r. Any reason why you didn't get that instead?

Thanks

----------


## Supa Dexta

ebay, 220 for a dual kit, plus shipping and duties came to $285. Price was right and they're small enough anyways. And:

http://www.gizmag.com/sena-smh10r-re...ntercom/26430/

----------


## woodywoodford

> _Originally posted by boarderfatty_ 
> *Little bit of an expensive day for me today. Somehow put my leg through one of the legs in my gray suit on saturday (I need to learn to control my drinking). Went to Harry Rosen's and picked up a Gray Canali should be finished with alterations by the end of the week. Looks similar to this minus the third pocket
> 
> 
> 
> Also picked up this lavender Eton shirt to go with the versace tie I picked up last week while I was there
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 ]

Not a bad way to spend a couple grand! One day I'll be able to afford to move past banana republic  :Pimpin':

----------


## cisco88

Getting ready for summer.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by boarderfatty_ 
> *Little bit of an expensive day for me today. Somehow put my leg through one of the legs in my gray suit on saturday (I need to learn to control my drinking). Went to Harry Rosen's and picked up a Gray Canali should be finished with alterations by the end of the week. Looks similar to this minus the third pocket
> 
> 
> 
> Also picked up this lavender Eton shirt to go with the versace tie I picked up last week while I was there
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BALLIN'!  :Clap:  

I can't even afford at Eton shirt.  :Frown:  

Holt had a suit sale going on this month though.

I got a helmet for go-karting and AutoX in the summer (clearance sale FTW!):

----------


## aypi

> _Originally posted by Supa Dexta_ 
> *ebay, 220 for a dual kit, plus shipping and duties came to $285. Price was right and they're small enough anyways. And:
> 
> http://www.gizmag.com/sena-smh10r-re...ntercom/26430/*



Thanks for the info!  :thumbs up:

----------


## Supa Dexta

I just submitted an offer of 220, they were 229.. And it immediately accepted it.. So try a lower offer.. They were already the lowest online, so I didnt think they'd move much.. Hate when an offer is accepted right off the bat!  :Frown:

----------


## aypi

> _Originally posted by Supa Dexta_ 
> *I just submitted an offer of 220, they were 229.. And it immediately accepted it.. So try a lower offer.. They were already the lowest online, so I didnt think they'd move much.. Hate when an offer is accepted right off the bat! *



Which seller if you don't mind me asking? Did they ship via USPS?

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> BALLIN'!  
> 
> I can't even afford at Eton shirt.  
> 
> Holt had a suit sale going on this month though.
> 
> ...



Where did you get that helmet and how much?

Snell M2005?

----------


## Supa Dexta

> _Originally posted by aypi_ 
> * 
> 
> Which seller if you don't mind me asking? Did they ship via USPS?*



easternpc - International Priority Shipping to Canada - which I think is USPS.. It kind of caught me off guard, I thought Id make an offer and then get a counter offer..etc.. But when it immediately accepted, it tacked on $45 for import fees and then I owed 285 all of a sudden.. lol 

Middle of the night ebaying will get the best of ya.  :ROFL!:  Still the best price I've seen though, so whatever.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Twin_Cam_Turbo_ 
> * 
> 
> Where did you get that helmet and how much?
> 
> Snell M2005?*



Got it at Bowcycle North for $200something. Not sure which SNELL rating though.

----------


## cam_wmh

> _Originally posted by boarderfatty_ 
> *
> 
> 
> *



Great choice. More of a Paul Smith guy myself. 
_(nothing goes better with my white shades, and white belt)_ 

Must say that pocket square is completely out of control haha.

----------


## DeleriousZ

> _Originally posted by woodywoodford_ 
> * ]
> 
> Not a bad way to spend a couple grand! One day I'll be able to afford to move past banana republic *



It's when I see stuff like this, it makes me glad I have absolutely no style whatsoever.

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by DeleriousZ_ 
> * 
> 
> It's when I see stuff like this, it makes me glad I have absolutely no style whatsoever.*



You don't have to be baller to have style. The trick is finding the great deals; requires dedication and persistence.  :thumbs up:

----------


## Unknown303

» Click image for larger version

----------


## DeleriousZ

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> You don't have to be baller to have style. The trick is finding the great deals; requires dedication and persistence. *



lol, I should have said, I just don't care.

----------


## Ekliptix

$450 shipped new. There's a cable park 20 min from my house. Can't wait.
» Click image for larger version » Click image for larger version

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by DeleriousZ_ 
> * 
> 
> lol, I should have said, I just don't care.*



Lol that's different then. Carry on.  :Smilie:

----------


## Vagabond142

With this being a car forum and all....

EX model, white (so pretty much different wheels, no leather, no pushbutton start, etc, but all the important stuff is in there (heated seats, heated mirrors, backup camera, UVO infotaiment system, etc)). Put the downpayment today, picking up Saturday  :Big Grin: 

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Disoblige

^^ Grats. Finally!

----------


## A790

> _Originally posted by Vagabond142_ 
> *With this being a car forum and all....
> 
> EX model, white (so pretty much different wheels, no leather, no pushbutton start, etc, but all the important stuff is in there (heated seats, heated mirrors, backup camera, UVO infotaiment system, etc)). Put the downpayment today, picking up Saturday 
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



Yea buddy!

----------


## eblend

> _Originally posted by Vagabond142_ 
> *With this being a car forum and all....
> 
> EX model, white (so pretty much different wheels, no leather, no pushbutton start, etc, but all the important stuff is in there (heated seats, heated mirrors, backup camera, UVO infotaiment system, etc)). Put the downpayment today, picking up Saturday 
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



Nice. I like those, good looking small cars.

----------


## Vagabond142

> _Originally posted by A790_ 
> * 
> Yea buddy!*



(bellows) Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep!

----------


## Vagabond142

> _Originally posted by Disoblige_ 
> *^^ Grats. Finally!*



Don't I know that feeling  :crazy nut:  

This will be my first vehicle in 15 odd years of driving that actually has a WARRANTY  :Shock:  It will be nice if shit goes wrong to actually have it, ya know... COVERED... XD

----------


## Vagabond142

> _Originally posted by Vagabond142_ 
> *» Click image for larger version*



I guess it counts as a purchase, but I am moving insurance companies from TD Meloche Monnex to Touchstone Insurance (via Masked Bandit). 

Anyone that can field as many details-oriented questions as I threw at him, listened to my concerns and got me the best stonking deal I have ever had with insurance, all while remaining extremely pleasant and making it feel more like a conversation than an interview while still getting the job done.... deserves my business and a  :thumbs up:  

I am getting literally every conceivable thing except glass coverage through Masked Bandit. With TD Meloche Monnex I was getting only the basics (PLPD and collision with high deductibles)

And I got it for $2 less per month than TD  :Shock:   :Clap:  

Very happy with my purchase  :Pimpin':

----------


## vengie

> _Originally posted by Vagabond142_ 
> * 
> 
> I guess it counts as a purchase, but I am moving insurance companies from TD Meloche Monnex to Touchstone Insurance (via Masked Bandit). 
> 
> Anyone that can field as many details-oriented questions as I threw at him, listened to my concerns and got me the best stonking deal I have ever had with insurance, all while remaining extremely pleasant and making it feel more like a conversation than an interview while still getting the job done.... deserves my business and a  
> 
> I am getting literally every conceivable thing except glass coverage through Masked Bandit. With TD Meloche Monnex I was getting only the basics (PLPD and collision with high deductibles)
> 
> ...



Thats awesome to hear!
I'm with Meloche Monnex right now, but will have to give masked bandit a call in August when I get a new truck  :Pooosie:

----------


## 03ozwhip

^^a truck? commmee oonnnnnn, you cant go from an S4 to a truck, nooooooo lol

----------


## DJ Lazy

Finally bought the Processor to match up to my MOBO I bought back in February.  :Big Grin: 

» Click image for larger version 

» Click image for larger version 

I've had so many issues with downloaded copies of Win7 I caved and picked up a legit copy. First time ever.  :Frown:  

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Vagabond142

^^^^^^^^ baller  :Pimpin':  Samsung 840 Pro drives are NOT cheap, but my gawd they are fast.

Nice purchases  :thumbs up:

----------


## cancer man

Chicks Silver, Gold, Blue Laced Red Wyandottes, Chanteclers. The chicks are dual purpose and lay on average 210 eggs/year.
Now i might have to change my name to Chicken little or the Egg man.
Got Twelve but no Cocks.

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by Vagabond142_ 
> *^^^^^^^^ baller  Samsung 840 Pro drives are NOT cheap, but my gawd they are fast.
> 
> Nice purchases *



It's so nice! OS load times are almost non-existent!  :crazy nut:

----------


## snowcat

Croc strap for my watch.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

Logitech G27 and stand!

----------


## GOnSHO

vise 



and DA Sander (cant go wrong for 19.99, i know it wont last long but..)

----------


## Vagabond142

> _Originally posted by Twin_Cam_Turbo_ 
> *Logitech G27 and stand!*



Welcome to the land of awesome steering wheels  :Big Grin:

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat



----------


## aquamarine

Honey Soda

----------


## Vagabond142

New, MUCH larger desk. Now all my shit actually FITS  :Big Grin:  And yes, my cable management is shit right now as I am still determining if I like the angled seating of it, or if I want to move the screens to the right. It is an IKEA Galant desk with right side extension. Easy to put together and bloody sturdy.

----------


## Supa Dexta

> _Originally posted by aquamarine_ 
> *Honey Soda
> 
> *



Hey! Ive been looking for something like that.. Can you do me a favour and take another picture of it, at a different angle? Something like this>

» Click image for larger version 

Thanks!

----------


## eblend

> _Originally posted by Vagabond142_ 
> *New, MUCH larger desk. Now all my shit actually FITS  And yes, my cable management is shit right now as I am still determining if I like the angled seating of it, or if I want to move the screens to the right. It is an IKEA Galant desk with right side extension. Easy to put together and bloody sturdy. 
> 
> *



Haha, I had to double take, cuz that desk + your chair is identical to the one my friend has. Sturdy desk for an IKEA furniture.

----------


## Vagabond142

Been home about 30 minutes now  :Big Grin: 



Smexy lil city runabout  :Big Grin:

----------


## msommers

Arcteryx R300. Incredibly stoked to get to the mountains!

----------


## Sentry

> _Originally posted by Vagabond142_ 
> *Been home about 30 minutes now 
> 
> 
> 
> Smexy lil city runabout *



Honestly the Korean cars look the coolest out of all the compacts and subcompacts. Japan needs to get their shit together.

----------


## unkicrackie99

Well, after waiting nearly 8 months my wheels have finally arrived. Too bad they're not the barrels I wanted and thought I ordered... IIRC the polished lip is worth substantially less than the bronze anodized barrels. Looks like I'll be sending these back.  :Bullshit!:  

 
 


What I was aiming for:

----------


## importracer1

:Smilie: 



(^ Not sure why I can't post that as an image?)

----------


## hurrdurr

The girlfriend and I got carried away at Futureshop today..

Went in for an extension cord (which we didn't end up getting) and left with the following

» Click image for larger version





SMH

----------


## navdeep

got some new rims for the c63 and Jed at Mobile Reflections to detail it all

----------


## ICEBERG

New parts and Body for my daughters RC8 and All new Associated RC8.2e buggy for my son. Also got lot of Carbon parts and just finished painting the Bodies for summer bashing and racing. :Pimpin':

----------


## DeleriousZ

> _Originally posted by GOnSHO_ 
> *vise 
> 
> 
> *




$35 at crappy tire? Me too  :Big Grin: 

Edit:

also picked up this 230pc drill bit set.

No more shall I have to use 'one size up' because I suck at drilling and bust bits like crazy.

----------


## GOnSHO

> _Originally posted by DeleriousZ_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> $35 at crappy tire? Me too 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> also picked up this 230pc drill bit set.
> ...



princess auto but same price  :Big Grin:  i need those drill bits.. cdn tire?

----------


## DeleriousZ

Yeah they're on sale at crappy tire. I'd never buy them not on sale, they're $129 for the pack. I think I paid $50? They sometimes go up for like $30 but you've gotta be quick.

----------


## Rat Fink

.

----------


## sh0ko



----------


## DeleriousZ

> _Originally posted by Rat Fink_ 
> * 
> 
> You'll find that a lot of those crappy tire drill bits are warped if they are anything like the ones I bought a year or so ago. They also have the same strength as wet noodles. They are okay for weekend warrior type stuff but there is definately a reason why they give you so many of them. I thought I was being a douchebag driller because I was breaking so many drill bits. I ended up buying some HSS and Cobalt drill bits through one of our suppliers and haven't even broken one but the costs of those sets were the same as buying a few of crappy tire kits*



Yeah, i definitely don't expect a whole lot of quality for what they are, but I don't really do much serious fabrication so hopefully these will do me just fine.

----------


## GS430

:Love:

----------


## jampack

> _Originally posted by GS430_ 
> * 
> 
> *



Oh snap!  :Love:  

Good buy  :Smilie:

----------


## GS430

> _Originally posted by jampack_ 
> * 
> 
> Oh snap!  
> 
> Good buy *



Thanks man! I love the Canadian Edition color scheme.

----------


## delco21

New car added to the garage

Cadillac ATS
2.0T model AWD with all the creature comforts

Where I want to taker this project

----------


## DeleriousZ

ugh someone please kill me.

----------


## Chester

> _Originally posted by delco21_ 
> *New car added to the garage
> 
> Cadillac ATS
> 2.0T model AWD with all the creature comforts
> *



Nice. Almost bought a fully loaded 2.0T RWD 6 speed, just couldn't get over the shitty touch UI.

----------


## Shlade

06 Volvo S40 for a new DD


and buying a set of wheels for the S40 this weekend.

----------


## 03ozwhip

^^did you get rid of the TSX yet?

i got these for the mustang dash, but in white, no blue ricer LED's over here lol converting the entire car over to LED.

----------


## DeleriousZ

> _Originally posted by Shlade_ 
> *06 Volvo S40 for a new DD
> 
> 
> and buying a set of wheels for the S40 this weekend.*



Are those still the ridiculous 5x108 bolt pattern?

----------


## Shlade

yup still the ridiculous 5x108 pattern haha 

and Yeah the TSX has been gone for a while now  :thumbs up:

----------


## schocker

> _Originally posted by Shlade_ 
> *06 Volvo S40 for a new DD
> 
> 
> and buying a set of wheels for the S40 this weekend.*



Oh man, welcome to the S40 club, I have the most reliable year, 2001  :ROFL!:

----------


## Graham_A_M

> _Originally posted by Shlade_ 
> *yup still the ridiculous 5x108 pattern haha 
> 
> and Yeah the TSX has been gone for a while now *



Wow, I dont think Ive ever seen another vehicle with that pattern before. Definitely strange. 
 :Shock:

----------


## Shlade

Yeah only Volvo and some fords run it.. Almost impossible to find wheels haha. Good thing the OEM Pegasus R's look good on the car.

----------


## ercchry

» Click image for larger version

birth year edition! ...about a month early for my b-day... but, meh. at least i will be ready to drown my sorrows about being on the wrong side of 25  :Cry:

----------


## DeleriousZ

> _Originally posted by Shlade_ 
> *yup still the ridiculous 5x108 pattern haha 
> 
> and Yeah the TSX has been gone for a while now *



Just gunna have to find some that custom drill the faces for ya  :Big Grin:

----------


## ercchry

> _Originally posted by DeleriousZ_ 
> * 
> 
> Just gunna have to find some that custom drill the faces for ya *



wobble bolt some 5x110... or do some adapter spacers to 5x114.3  :dunno:

----------


## ddduke

> _Originally posted by GS430_ 
> * 
> 
> Thanks man! I love the Canadian Edition color scheme.*



Siiiiiick pick up. I have the same color scheme on my Yamaha. Yours is the second one I've ever seen besides mine.

ps. If you ever wear raw denim those red seats turn blue in no time. I got mine redone in black.

----------


## Tik-Tok



----------


## GS430

> _Originally posted by ddduke_ 
> *
> 
> Siiiiiick pick up. I have the same color scheme on my Yamaha. Yours is the second one I've ever seen besides mine.
> 
> ps. If you ever wear raw denim those red seats turn blue in no time. I got mine redone in black.*



Thanks ddduke! Yeah I haven't seen too many in person, maaaybe 1 or 2. 

Fuck I have a few pairs if raw denim jeans, appreciate the heads up haha. I love the red seats, I don't think I could ever change them out.

----------


## woodywoodford

> _Originally posted by Tik-Tok_ 
> **



Dude...details!

----------


## AndyL

> _Originally posted by woodywoodford_ 
> * 
> 
> Dude...details!*



lol, this is the post your latest purchase not carcam bad drivers thread  :Pooosie:  

 :Smilie:  nice AD chevy, want to talk group build?  :Wink:

----------


## Tik-Tok

What are you guys on about? I just bought a new rear-view mirror for my Audi...  :ROFL!:

----------


## GS430

> _Originally posted by Tik-Tok_ 
> *What are you guys on about? I just bought a new rear-view mirror for my Audi... *



 :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:  You should do something about assholes in their beat up trucks tailgaiting you btw

----------


## eblend

> _Originally posted by delco21_ 
> *New car added to the garage
> 
> Cadillac ATS
> 2.0T model AWD with all the creature comforts
> 
> Where I want to taker this project 
> *



Just wanted to give you a friendly FU! Love the ATS, thinking of getting one myself.

Got this few days back, Note 2

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Str8 ballin'.

----------


## flipstah



----------


## Shlade

Same here ^

Was a good show

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Shlade_ 
> *Same here ^
> 
> Was a good show*



It actually was. I merely bought it because of this:

----------


## Shlade

Was a good match. Past 2 wrestlemanias not seeing the undertaker walk away or stand up this one was a gooder haha

----------


## Vagabond142

Had 3M applied to my new car yesterday. It was supposed to be over the weekend, but they brought a Kia Rondo kit instead of a Kia Rio kit  :ROFL!:  I don't blame them, though, and they made it right by staying after hours yesterday (the application shop closed at 6 pm, and I was there until 6:45) and giving me a little extra on the size of the wrap. 

Downside: On the way to the shop, I was driving North on Deerfoot. JUST before I pulled off Deerfoot, I saw this stone go SAILING up in the air from the Southbound lanes off a semi truck tire. Sails over lane 1 and lane 2. I'm in lane 3. *BANG!* right on the hood. "FUCK!" right out of my mouth. Yep... paint chip literally 3 KM from the application shop -______-  :Cry:  

Anyways, I had this kit applied (image is grabbed from google images search, slightly different as my hood pattern was bigger), 24 inch back from bumper:

EDIT: Helps if I post links to the pics  :Big Grin:  Derp...





And where it was applied to (not applied in this picture, but an idea of where it went):

----------


## spikerS

Tore down my scale RC truck to put some new RRP gears in to make it bullet proof.


and found a new body for it to be similar to my DD, getting it painted to match.

----------


## boarderfatty

2 x 295/30R18
2 x 225/40R18

----------


## Maxt

Got my new tig. Just have to build some power cords for it now.

----------


## brucebanner

These showed up today:

AlpineStars Mert Leather Jacket

Bell RS-1 Steam Punk Design

----------


## aypi

^nice helmet  :thumbs up:

----------


## Agent_Oorange

:ROFL!:   :ROFL!:

----------


## spikerS

> _Originally posted by Agent_Oorange_ 
> * 
> 
>  *



 :ROFL!:

----------


## Go4Long

> _Originally posted by delco21_ 
> [B]New car added to the garage
> 
> Cadillac ATS
> 2.0T model AWD with all the creature comforts



Nice, we bought one in black in RWD with the 6spd manual on monday...we get it around the 23rd. Replacing the EVO with it...I'll make my own post once I pick it up with the pics. 

That D3 car is nice, but given we're leasing I don't see going that far with it :P It'll be getting tint and 3m before we pick it up, and some nice RIMMMSSSSS (obligatory spelling since it's a caddy) and what not, but not doing much else.

----------


## corsvette

Go4Long- Did you get the V6 or turbo 4cyl? I went to GSL to try out a V6 AWD and they said theres none in western Canada.

----------


## Go4Long

The manual transmission is only available on the 2.0 Turbo RWD. We testdrove the 2.0 AWD.

Got the 2.0 RWD with the manual, CUE, and Sunroof.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> _Originally posted by corsvette_ 
> *Go4Long- Did you get the V6 or turbo 4cyl? I went to GSL to try out a V6 AWD and they said theres none in western Canada.*



How long ago did you come in? I've seen plenty of them and I'm sure w we have some AWD V6s here right now. I have yet to see a single manual trans one.

----------


## drtoohotty1



----------


## Go4Long

> _Originally posted by Twin_Cam_Turbo_ 
> * 
> 
> How long ago did you come in? I've seen plenty of them and I'm sure w we have some AWD V6s here right now. I have yet to see a single manual trans one.*



There'll be one at Carters on or around the 23rd (shipped from Michigan on the 5th)...and my buddy bought a manual in the blue from GSL that's due in middle to late may (custom order, he wanted cue, no roof, manual in the blue)

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> _Originally posted by Go4Long_ 
> * 
> 
> There'll be one at Carters on or around the 23rd (shipped from Michigan on the 5th)...and my buddy bought a manual in the blue from GSL that's due in middle to late may (custom order, he wanted cue, no roof, manual in the blue)*



Im going to guess your friends is the first manual we will see at work, I want to drive one and see how it feels.

----------


## Go4Long

He might let you...

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> _Originally posted by Go4Long_ 
> *He might let you...*



As much as I would like to I try not to drive customer cars unless I have to, just in case something happens. Hopefully we get a manual demo one in eventually!

----------


## Go4Long

I haven't driven the manual yet either to be honest. I wanted one, they happened to have one enroute that they ordered for stock, so we signed on the line to make it ours.

I'm sure it will be good. But we'll see.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> _Originally posted by Go4Long_ 
> *I haven't driven the manual yet either to be honest. I wanted one, they happened to have one enroute that they ordered for stock, so we signed on the line to make it ours.
> 
> I'm sure it will be good. But we'll see.*



GM put out a stop delivery on them to fix the criticisms from the press on the transmission, hopefully theyve fixed those issues.

----------


## Go4Long

We would hope...but the press will criticise anything, so I'm not to worried.

----------


## corsvette

I want to try the auto V6 AWD. I stopped by GSL about mid Febuary. The only real concern I have would be CUE, I really want to hear how guys like it after living with it for awhile, I hear it can be glitchy (but GM is working on some updates)

Otherwise I love the look of the ATS and hear so much positive about it from those who bought one.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> _Originally posted by corsvette_ 
> *I want to try the auto V6 AWD. I stopped by GSL about mid Febuary. The only real concern I have would be CUE, I really want to hear how guys like it after living with it for awhile, I hear it can be glitchy (but GM is working on some updates)
> 
> Otherwise I love the look of the ATS and hear so much positive about it from those who bought one.*



If you want to drive one again we have a ton now, they are selling pretty fast. Also GM released a huge amount of software updates for CUE and various other things that seems to have improved it.

----------


## flipstah

Canadian Tire. Sale. 25% off!  :Shock:

----------


## boarderfatty

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *Canadian Tire. Sale. 25% off!  
> 
> *



Awesome I will have to head down and grab some stuff. Such an awesome high end detailing product, weird finding it in a place like Canadian Tire

----------


## jampack

So...I just got this today!

----------


## DeleriousZ

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *Canadian Tire. Sale. 25% off!  
> 
> [img]http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n205/dj_flipster/WP_20130411_004_zpsd634e6b9.jpg[/img*



I know who's house I'm going to for a detailing party!!

----------


## VW337

Just bought these for my GTI:

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by DeleriousZ_ 
> * 
> 
> I know who's house I'm going to for a detailing party!!*



No! Still not complete!  :Whipped:

----------


## KRyn

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *Canadian Tire. Sale. 25% off!  
> 
> *




Great purchase Flipstah! A few weeks ago when the weather was nice I detailed my car using all of my buddies Auto Glym products, they are pretty good. The interior detailing spray smells like Fruit Loops!

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by KRyn_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> Great purchase Flipstah! A few weeks ago when the weather was nice I detailed my car using all of my buddies Auto Glym products, they are pretty good. The interior detailing spray smells like Fruit Loops!*



I bought the shampoo too to get that stubborn winter mess off!  :thumbs up:  

All I need is a boar brush, an orbital, and a vacuum/blower.

----------


## KRyn

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> I bought the shampoo too to get that stubborn winter mess off!  
> 
> All I need is a boar brush, an orbital, and a vacuum/blower.*




When can I book my spring detailing service in? My buddy doesn't have any of that good stuff!  :Big Grin:

----------


## finboy

» Click image for larger version 

» Click image for larger version

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by KRyn_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> When can I book my spring detailing service in? My buddy doesn't have any of that good stuff! *



I already have a fleet to deal with in our household  :ROFL!:  

Just buy it! SO CHEAP!  :Shock: 

Nice boots, finboy! Cole Haan's or custom?

----------


## finboy

Cole hann's, feet so comfy!

----------


## DJ Lazy

» Click image for larger version

----------


## schocker

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> I bought the shampoo too to get that stubborn winter mess off!  
> 
> All I need is a boar brush, an orbital, and a vacuum/blower.*



They will get more in stock you know, you didn't have to buy one of everything  :ROFL!:  

Was thinking about picking some autoglym up, but since the volvo is a pos, I have no joy in detailing it so I will wait until I get my new car  :Big Grin:

----------


## Phihalo

Got the Jim Root tele, I like it so far, but it's for my son  :Big Grin:

----------


## ercchry

om nom nom... nom

----------


## woodywoodford

Cannot wait

----------


## beyond_ban



----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> _Originally posted by beyond_ban_ 
> **



And so it starts...

----------


## beyond_ban

Too go along with ... (crap iphone pic)

----------


## bigbadboss101

Not my picture but car is the same, plus tint.
Fun to drive, good on gas.

----------


## kvg

moar toyz. OMD, grip and lens(same as shown)

----------


## Vagabond142

$6 for the first real bath of the season  :Clap:  Was kind of a "must do" as I also got the first bit of bird shit on it, dead center of the roof, during the day yesterday when I was at work. Seagulls always arrive too soon  :facepalm:  

» Click image for larger version

----------


## KRyn

Nightforce NXS 5.5-22x50 NRP1 Reticle!

----------


## max_boost

Lol your sig and the rant by slinkie. So epic lol

----------


## Tik-Tok

Belkin Bluetooh Receiver + waterproof Android phone = listening to whatever music I want while partying in the hot tub 

 :thumbs up:

----------


## GOnSHO

new set of sunglasses  :Big Grin:  Oakley Probation

----------


## GS430

If anyone wants to swap for an Iridium visor let me know!

It's brand new, the model of visor is CW-1 [fits RF-1100]

----------


## blitz

> _Originally posted by kvg_ 
> *moar toyz. OMD, grip and lens(same as shown)
> 
> *



Nice!

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by schocker_ 
> * 
> They will get more in stock you know, you didn't have to buy one of everything  
> 
> Was thinking about picking some autoglym up, but since the volvo is a pos, I have no joy in detailing it so I will wait until I get my new car *



Lol I like getting it in one trip so I don't have to keep going back and forth to get the little things. 



Stage: complete!

----------


## schocker

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * Lol I like getting it in one trip so I don't have to keep going back and forth to get the little things. 
> Stage: complete!*



Haha, I had most of those when I had my G35 but now they have all the new products that I will need to get  :Big Grin:  
Nice purchase with the vac though, those really useful and aren't too expensive either.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

^^ What website is that? That's a good price for the metro vac.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> *^^ What website is that? That's a good price for the metro vac.*



www.autoobsessed.com

----------


## kvg

> _Originally posted by blitz_ 
> * 
> 
> Nice!*



Now I just need to re buy some lenses like the 25mm and a flash.

----------


## flipstah

Yay... Renewal for two cars is le lame.  :Frown:

----------


## Tik-Tok

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *Yay... Renewal for two cars is le lame. *



Don't bitch, for a couple of years, I had 5 vehicles to register  :thumbsdown:

----------


## boarderfatty

My Tumi wallet of 10 year exploded on me yesterday and was carrying around my cash and card in an elastic band. Was at Holts and found this card carrier . So far I dont mind it, it is very small and easy to carry around, enough room for about 6 cards (the essentials) and a few bills. It keeps me from having a Costanza wallet full of receipts, membership cards, and change which is nice.





I fucking hate crocs, even though they can be practical, I despise them, I dont care how comfortable they are I wouldn't be caught dead in them. But then I stumbled across these Swims shoes. they are a driving moc, but are made of rubber similar to a croc with a mesh lining and top. They are hella comfortable they dont get sweaty or absorb smells, and if you get them dirty just hose them off, not like my other mocs where you have to be careful with the neubuck, suede, or leather. Should be nice for the beach, cutting the grass, running errands etc.

----------


## LongCity

> _Originally posted by boarderfatty_ 
> *My Tumi wallet of 10 year exploded on me yesterday and was carrying around my cash and card in an elastic band. Was at Holts and found this card carrier . So far I dont mind it, it is very small and easy to carry around, enough room for about 6 cards (the essentials) and a few bills. It keeps me from having a Costanza wallet full of receipts, membership cards, and change which is nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fucking hate crocs, even though they can be practical, I despise them, I dont care how comfortable they are I wouldn't be caught dead in them. But then I stumbled across these Swims shoes. they are a driving moc, but are made of rubber similar to a croc with a mesh lining and top. They are hella comfortable they dont get sweaty or absorb smells, and if you get them dirty just hose them off, not like my other mocs where you have to be careful with the neubuck, suede, or leather. Should be nice for the beach, cutting the grass, running errands etc.
> 
> *



Dammit! I have that exact cardholder that I've been meaning to get rid of but have been too lazy to post up for sale (I may have at one point but can't remember).

Edit: Mine has more storage. There's a middle slot and two side slots on each side. 7 card slots altogether.

----------


## boarderfatty

> _Originally posted by LongCity_ 
> * 
> 
> Dammit! I have that exact cardholder that I've been meaning to get rid of but have been too lazy to post up for sale (I may have at one point but can't remember).
> 
> Edit: Mine has more storage. There's a middle slot and two side slots on each side. 7 card slots altogether.*



This one has two slots on one side, one slot and one slide on the other, hen a center section for more cards or cash

----------


## Vagabond142

Okay, time to earn some geek cred  :ROFL!:  

My comic book store just bought a MASSIVE collection off a dude (17 long boxes, all full to the tits). They were going through them to organize and set up collections to sell, and lo and behold I walk in at just the right time to score me some epic deals, pre-con (also, because I'm loyal to the store and only get my comics there, they gave me about $50 off the total price, which is epic).

All said, I spent ~$120 for this haul, as there are some VERY rare editions in the mix

All books are mint, first printings, 9.0 or better (I would honestly rate most 9.5-9.8)

So, in order and with pictures:

Fathom 1999 Swimsuit Special (art book, very rare); Fathom #0 preview edition (very rare); Witchblade and Top Cow Universe Wizard Special (very rare, art and articles book); Dark Crossings: Dark Clouds Rising (Witchblade/Tomb Raider/Darkness TPB); Dark Crossings: Dark Clouds Overhead (Witchblade/Tomb Raider/Darkness TPB); Witchblade Origin Special, Turner cover (AE Exclusive, very rare); Witchblade Vol 1 Iss 10; Witchblade Vol 1 Issue 18 Variant C (rare); Witchblade Vol 1 Iss 1 sketch variant (full book, very very rare)
» Click image for larger version

Magdalena Vol 1 Iss 1 all three covers; Magdalena Vol 1 Iss 2; Magdalena Vol 1 Iss 3; Magdalena Vol 1 Special w/ Angelus (rare); Witchblade Vol 1 Iss 54 Black/Gold Foil cover; Witchblade Vol 1 Special w/ Tomb Raider; Fathom Wizard Special #0 (very rare in mint condition, otherwise listed as rare)
» Click image for larger version

Overkill volumes 1 and 2 TPB (Witchblade/Aliens/Darkness/Predator); Fathom Vol 1 Iss 1 all three covers; Fathom Vol 1 Iss 2-5
» Click image for larger version

Fathom Vol 1 Iss 6-8; Fathom Vol 1 Iss 9 regular and variant covers; Fathom Vol 1 Iss 13; Fathom Vol 1 Iss 12 special twin cover (rare in mint condition, otherwise listed as uncommon); Fathom Vol 1 Iss 14 (end of Vol 1)
» Click image for larger version

And all this BEFORE the comic con -_________-  :Cry:

----------


## zieg

http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/brows....jsp?locale=en



USB inspection camera thingy from CT on sale for $50 right now. The usb bit is nice because you can record video, pictures etc and it's $200 less than the one with the screen included on it  :crazy nut:  



Pretty happy so far. Here's an example shot where I shoved it all the way down my intake.. I had the LED brightness all the way up for this but was able to get better detail of the shaft nut after turning it down a bit...

----------


## K3RMiTdot

> _Originally posted by boarderfatty_ 
> I fucking hate crocs, even though they can be practical, I despise them, I dont care how comfortable they are I wouldn't be caught dead in them. But then I stumbled across these Swims shoes. they are a driving moc, but are made of rubber similar to a croc with a mesh lining and top. They are hella comfortable they dont get sweaty or absorb smells, and if you get them dirty just hose them off, not like my other mocs where you have to be careful with the neubuck, suede, or leather. Should be nice for the beach, cutting the grass, running errands etc.
> 
>  [/B]



How do you like them so far? Im on the fence about spenting 160 bucks on them..

----------


## boarderfatty

> _Originally posted by K3RMiTdot_ 
> * 
> 
> How do you like them so far? Im on the fence about spenting 160 bucks on them..*



I am fairly happy with them so far, but too soon to tell. I have worn them for a couple hours yesterday, and another 4 or so today. I dont really think there is much of a break in, what I feel now should be the same as what I feel months from now imo. 

The only problem that I had with them is that I havent worn rubber against my bare feet in quite a while. my flip flops are leather, the other driving moc's I have are leather etc, so this was a bit of a new sensation for me. My feet felt a little weird after the first day, but after today they felt pretty good, cushioning and support are top notch imo. but the sole isn't quite as soft as some other driving moc's I have which is a deterant for driving imo (les pedal feel)

Like I said though, 2 days in, and i am fairly happy.

----------


## Euro_Trash

> _Originally posted by boarderfatty_ 
> *
> 
> 
> I fucking hate crocs, even though they can be practical, I despise them, I dont care how comfortable they are I wouldn't be caught dead in them. But then I stumbled across these Swims shoes. they are a driving moc, but are made of rubber similar to a croc with a mesh lining and top. They are hella comfortable they dont get sweaty or absorb smells, and if you get them dirty just hose them off, not like my other mocs where you have to be careful with the neubuck, suede, or leather. Should be nice for the beach, cutting the grass, running errands etc.
> 
> *



Where can you find those?

----------


## boarderfatty

> _Originally posted by Euro_Trash_ 
> * 
> 
> Where can you find those?*



I bought them at Brown's here in Toronto, but looking on their website in Calgary it shows The Bay, Oconnors, Gravity Pope, or Harry Rosen

----------


## unkicrackie99

> _Originally posted by GS430_ 
> *If anyone wants to swap for an Iridium visor let me know!
> 
> It's brand new, the model of visor is CW-1 [fits RF-1100] 
> 
> *



Great helmet and visor, I have the RF-1100 and the exact same visor and love it.  :thumbs up:  

Also, to stay on topic...

BC Racing BR Type coilovers



Rays lug nuts




OEM fog light kit

----------


## DeleriousZ

Make sure you're able to get more than 6 turns on those rays lug nuts. I had around there on mine and stripped a few.

----------


## unkicrackie99

Yeah, I've heard that these aluminum lug nuts don't last long after I purchased them.  :ROFL!:  I think my friend got like 3 turns out of his Work ones haha.

----------


## Tomaz

Just came in the mail this morning. My first working auto!  :Smilie:

----------


## GS430

> _Originally posted by unkicrackie99_ 
> * 
> 
> Great helmet and visor, I have the RF-1100 and the exact same visor and love it.  
> *



Cheers man. I've always been extremely satisfied with Shoei and their craftsmanship.

----------


## K3RMiTdot

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> Lol I like getting it in one trip so I don't have to keep going back and forth to get the little things. 
> 
> 
> 
> Stage: complete!*



damn that wash mitt  :Cry:

----------


## nikhil88

Picked up Magnaflow Exhaust and Enkei PF01 for my Mazda. Getting ready for summer.

----------


## GS430



----------


## Twenty

:Clap:

----------


## A790

» Click image for larger version

2013 Mustang GT w/ tech package and backup camera. Has 121km on it as of right meow.

 :Big Grin:

----------


## s dime

Great car!

----------


## 03ozwhip

> _Originally posted by A790_ 
> *» Click image for larger version
> 
> 2013 Mustang GT w/ tech package and backup camera. Has 121km on it as of right meow.
> 
> *



fuck. yes. you did it! cant complain abou the color one bit, it looks so good in white.

----------


## JordanLotoski

> _Originally posted by A790_ 
> *» Click image for larger version
> 
> 2013 Mustang GT w/ tech package and backup camera. Has 121km on it as of right meow.
> 
> *



Great looking car Cam. Love the white.

Summer cant come soon enough

Here is my latest purchase

----------


## dj_rice

Awaiting home inspection on Sunday  :Smilie:  

  :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## A790

> _Originally posted by 03ozwhip_ 
> * 
> 
> fuck. yes. you did it! cant complain abou the color one bit, it looks so good in white.*



Agreed!  :Big Grin: 




> _Originally posted by JordanLotoski_ 
> * 
> 
> Great looking car Cam. Love the white.
> 
> Summer cant come soon enough
> 
> Here is my latest purchase
> *



Drooooool. Gonna be a good summer I think  :Smilie:

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by K3RMiTdot_ 
> * 
> damn that wash mitt *



 :Confused:  No good?

----------


## finboy

» Click image for larger version

1966

----------


## Graham_A_M

> _Originally posted by Tik-Tok_ 
> * 
> 
> Don't bitch, for a couple of years, I had 5 vehicles to register *



Same, I have 5 too, insurance and registration I hate. Im really starting to hate October. Its the end of summer, my birthday, and time to do all the registration & insurance.  :thumbsdown:

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## AndyL

congrats!

Scenic acres?

----------


## dj_rice

Eaux Claires Edmonton

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

:Drool:  Cocobolo!

----------


## flipstah

What are you making?!

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

I'm building a takedown recurve and a few sets of limbs. The cocobolo is the limb core wood and will have clear ULS fiberglass over it. The limbs should end up looking something like these ones:



^This one also uses cocobolo for the riser, I am using bubinga, rock maple and zebrawood with a purpleheart I-beam for my riser.

----------


## Rat Fink

.

----------


## GOnSHO

new tire rack!!

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by Rat Fink_ 
> *^^^ AWESOME BOW!!! I love recurves so much that I have absolutely zero interest in even holding a compound bow. Post pics of your finished work!!!*



I wish I could say I'd made that one, that's a Blacktail custom, they're just stunning. I'll post mine when I'm done, but I'm a first-time bowyer so it likely won't be anything to brag about, haha.  :Big Grin:  

This is my personal favorite Blacktail takedown, I'd own one if I could justify blowing $1500 on a bow.

----------


## XylathaneGTR

> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> * Cocobolo!
> *



Where can you find exotic woods like that in Calgary?

----------


## K3RMiTdot

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
>  No good?*



nono its great! i wish i could afford!

----------


## swak

Found a Daytona! 
Pretty stoked on Bikes this year...

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by XylathaneGTR_ 
> * 
> Where can you find exotic woods like that in Calgary?*



I get my exotics from Windsor Plywood, prices aren't totally unreasonable but selection varies by location.

----------


## GS430

> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> * 
> 
> I get my exotics from Windsor Plywood, prices aren't totally unreasonable but selection varies by location.*



Hit up PJ White Hardwoods, they sell to Windsor, you'll get a way better price.






> _Originally posted by swak_ 
> *Found a Daytona! 
> Pretty stoked on Bikes this year...
> 
> *



Dude, congrats!! Daytona 675's are one of my favorite bikes, such a neat engine/exhaust note.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by GS430_ 
> * 
> Hit up PJ White Hardwoods, they sell to Windsor, you'll get a way better price.
> *



That's the first I've heard of them, thanks for the heads-up! They'll be my first stop next time I need to resupply.

(Related: I bought a plank of wood labeled "purpleheart" at Windsor for the riser I-beam, I cut it and ran it through my thickness sander yesterday - turned out to be Jatoba. I _thought_ the colour seemed a bit off.  :ROFL!:  )

----------


## Ntense_SpecV

Goodyear Eagle F1 asymmetric in 245/45/18 - to go on these...

 

TSW Nurburgring for the wife's Forester. 18X8 et. 45

She'll be happy for the summer. She rode on winters all last year so I promised her new tires this year.

----------


## austic

2 nights for the May long weekend, Hit up some vineyards and enjoy some time away

----------


## DeleriousZ

Coilovers for the new Z! Woot!

----------


## Dynasty 88

Happy with the SRX so far and needed something for myself due to the loss of company vehicle. So I bought this......


3.6 AWD. Was hard choice between the 2.0 Turbo/manual. Will post actual pics and a review when it comes in!

Still can't believe I own two Caddy's, I get teased because everyone thinks old man car still.  :Wink:

----------


## project240

> _Originally posted by GS430_ 
> * 
> 
> Hit up PJ White Hardwoods, they sell to Windsor, you'll get a way better price.
> 
> *




Completely agree. I also like to keep an eye on kijiji once in awhile. I bought about 50bf of Pau Ferro (Bolivian Rosewood) from a guy for $50 once. The wood sells for about $20-$25/bdft if you can ever find it.

Also bought some babinga and sapele for dirt cheap.

----------


## Rat Fink

.

----------


## boarderfatty

Traded in my BB 9900 today for the new Q10. I have been using it for about an hour, and so far am happy with it. obviously I cant take a picture of it since I am using it, so here is a stock photo

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## baygirl

Got it today just in time for tomorrows trip :crazy nut:

----------


## finboy



----------


## Team_Mclaren

Baurer APX2 Skates

Been waiting 4 months for them. Finally out.

----------


## boarderfatty

I ordered these a while ago, figured shop wasn't too busy tonight so I thought it was a good time to toss them on, didn't really pay for them though





Also bought this because I thought it was funny

----------


## Tomaz

Not THE most recent, but now it's completed after a couple weeks!

New-To-Me motor


New CV axel


No pics of:
New Clutch, windshield, side mirror

----------


## sdevils15

> _Originally posted by Team_Mclaren_ 
> *
> Baurer APX2 Skates
> 
> Been waiting 4 months for them. Finally out.*



How much those beauty's cost ya? 8 or 9?

----------


## austic

Cant wait to fix myself

----------


## KRyn

> _Originally posted by austic_ 
> *
> 
> Cant wait to fix myself*




Great book, just finished reading it. Nothing revolutionary if you follow the MWOD but it's nice to have everything organized and easily accessible.

----------


## DJ Lazy

Spicy Baja from Smashburger.  :Drool:  Sooooooo good! 

» Click image for larger version

----------


## austic

> _Originally posted by KRyn_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> Great book, just finished reading it. Nothing revolutionary if you follow the MWOD but it's nice to have everything organized and easily accessible.*



Thats what I figured, I love the MWOD. Figured it would be a great book to have on hand.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Bunch of random things:

13,000 BTU A/C
 

Zero Tolerance ZT 350 finally came in:
 

Ironing Board  :Frown: 
Rowenta Professional
 

NutriBullet to replace my Magic Bullet (3X more powerful)
 

New Kitchen Faucet:
Can't find an image:
http://www.canadiantire.ca/browse/pr...=1367617043071

----------


## Go4Long

It came in while I was out of town for work...but here she is:


ATS by Steven Szabo, on Flickr

----------


## Team_Mclaren

> _Originally posted by sdevils15_ 
> * 
> 
> How much those beauty's cost ya? 8 or 9?*



$599 from PSS, cause i rock junior sizes  :ROFL!:  

$899 senior IIRC

----------


## mrsingh

Traded the Highlander in on a 2013 RX350 Ultra Premium!

----------


## GS430

> _Originally posted by mrsingh_ 
> *Traded the Highlander in on a 2013 RX350 Ultra Premium!*



How do you find the interior room in the 2013 RX's?

----------


## flipstah

SO MUCH WIN ON THIS PAGE!  :Drool:

----------


## DeleriousZ

Period correct for the purple Z

----------


## eblend

> _Originally posted by Go4Long_ 
> *It came in while I was out of town for work...but here she is:
> 
> 
> ATS by Steven Szabo, on Flickr*



 :Drool:  *waiting for own midlife crisis*.....need an excuse hehe

----------


## Go4Long

for its price point it's actually impressed me. cue is a little complicated, but I'll get the hang of it, rides nice, makes decent power, etc. my only real complaint is the engine note at higher rpm leaves a little too be desired on the 2.0

----------


## Ntense_SpecV

> _Originally posted by Go4Long_ 
> *for its price point it's actually impressed me. cue is a little complicated, but I'll get the hang of it, rides nice, makes decent power, etc. my only real complaint is the engine note at higher rpm leaves a little too be desired on the 2.0*



Did you compare this to the new BMW 328... If you did, what were your impressions? Everything I have read & seen has said that the BMW is the better car all the way around.

----------


## Go4Long

You could slap a BMW badge on a Kia Rio and Car and Driver would still find a way to have it win their comparisons.

The BMW is totally boring to me, it doesn't do anything for me...and it has 40 less horsepower, and higher interest rates.

But to each their own, if you prefer the BMW then go get the BMW. We drove both and preferred the ATS.

----------


## mrsingh

> _Originally posted by GS430_ 
> * 
> 
> How do you find the interior room in the 2013 RX's?*



I feel the Highlander had a little more leg room in the second row, plus the utility of the third, although the RX seems a bit wider. In the end we owned the Highlander for two years and had only used the third row twice.

We really liked the tech, features and smooth ride of the Lexus and it had enough space for our family of three, it suited both our needs and wants very well.

----------


## corsvette

> _Originally posted by Ntense_SpecV_ 
> * 
> 
> Did you compare this to the new BMW 328... If you did, what were your impressions? Everything I have read &amp; seen has said that the BMW is the better car all the way around.*




 :Confused:  I've yet to read any comparo that says anything like that, both online and in print. In fact M/T put the ATS first against its most recent ATS V.S 3 series (six cyl mind you)

----------


## bastardchild

Picked up a R8 4.2.

» Click image for larger version

----------


## 4doorj

> _Originally posted by bastardchild_ 
> *Picked up a R8 4.2.
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



Dammmmmmnnnnnnn!!!

----------


## schocker

> _Originally posted by bastardchild_ 
> *Picked up a R8 4.2.
> *



Niceeeeeeeeee, I love R8's  :Burn Out:

----------


## bastardchild

> _Originally posted by 4doorj_ 
> * 
> Dammmmmmnnnnnnn!!!*







> _Originally posted by schocker_ 
> * 
> Niceeeeeeeeee, I love R8's *



Thanks guys she will be going into Tunerworks for some upgrades right away  :Smilie:  

Gonna try and DD this whip!

----------


## DeleriousZ

> _Originally posted by bastardchild_ 
> *Gonna try and DD this whip!*



I'd rather drive a car, hard to drive a whip.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by DeleriousZ_ 
> * 
> 
> I'd rather drive a car, hard to drive a whip.*



Boo, get off the stage.  :Whipped:  

Nice R8!  :thumbs up: 




> _Originally posted by Go4Long_ 
> *for its price point it's actually impressed me. cue is a little complicated, but I'll get the hang of it, rides nice, makes decent power, etc. my only real complaint is the engine note at higher rpm leaves a little too be desired on the 2.0*



Keep updates on the CUE system. Apparently, it's prone to failure with all of the touchpad doohickeys going on.

----------


## Zhariak

> _Originally posted by Dynasty 88_ 
> *Happy with the SRX so far and needed something for myself due to the loss of company vehicle. So I bought this......
> 
> 
> 3.6 AWD. Was hard choice between the 2.0 Turbo/manual. Will post actual pics and a review when it comes in!
> 
> Still can't believe I own two Caddy's, I get teased because everyone thinks old man car still. *



What do you think of the ATS? I've seen one on the road. Curious what they're like?

----------


## Sorath

> _Originally posted by sdevils15_ 
> * 
> 
> How much those beauty's cost ya? 8 or 9?*



vince you have super small feet haha, i can only fit in the supreme series EE skates

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> Boo, get off the stage.  
> 
> Nice R8! 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep updates on the CUE system. Apparently, it's prone to failure with all of the touchpad doohickeys going on.*



We have all sorts of updates for CUE out already that solve a lot of problems.

Personally I still don't like it and wouldn't order a car with it if I was in the market.

----------


## Go4Long

It is definitely a little on the complex side for something that's in a car...lol.

From a passenger perspective I love it...but while driving, not so much.

----------


## roll_over

Dorf Seat Frame lowest and most far back



Not my ruck ^^^^^

----------


## max_boost

That R8 is sick. Props you bastard!

----------


## bastardchild

> _Originally posted by max_boost_ 
> *That R8 is sick. Props you bastard!*



Haha thanks man, how are you liking the 997TT? I think I saw a pic of it on IG lol

----------


## GOnSHO

new windscreen for the bike  :Smilie:

----------


## Tik-Tok

New Michelin's for the summer shoes. (another thanks for UrbanX North for the mount/balance)

----------


## Hallowed_point

U MAD???!

----------


## Hallowed_point

> _Originally posted by bastardchild_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys she will be going into Tunerworks for some upgrades right away  
> 
> Gonna try and DD this whip!*



Haha..your RS4 was sick. I'd love to see this in winter mode..that's awesome.

----------


## ercchry

weber one touch gold charcoal grill... dont think im even going to bother running a gas line for the big bbq now  :Drool:

----------


## Team_Mclaren

Summers coming!

----------


## FraserB

Jeep tires and a brush guard for the truck

----------


## Supa Dexta

Cement mixer

----------


## kaput

.

----------


## ekguy

already changed the seat, going to change front fork, handlebars, tires, and breaks this week. Parts all coming from my devinci which is getting rebuilt soon.

----------


## ekguy

> _Originally posted by Team_Mclaren_ 
> *
> 
> Summers coming!*



 :Shock:   :I'd Hit it!:  

holy shit that is a nice set of wheels!!!!!

----------


## 95EagleAWD

Yay for payday...



18x8.5 and 18x11 Apex EC-7 wheels



235/35/18 and 295/30/18 Yokohama Advan Neova AD08s



Down 1.4 inches all around



Neverdone rear diffuser



Neverdone front splitter.

----------


## flipstah

Bought art and a Leatherman (FINALLY!) over the weekend:

» Click image for larger version

----------


## THE GOVERNATOR

$100 Set Of Wheels (Awaiting Plasti Dip)

Before



After


With a new set of Falken ZIEX ZE-912's

----------


## eblend

» Click image for larger version

» Click image for larger version

» Click image for larger version

» Click image for larger version

» Click image for larger version

----------


## snowcat

^ When will you be at the Monte Carlo? I'll be there end of the month

----------


## eblend

> _Originally posted by snowcat_ 
> *^ When will you be at the Monte Carlo? I'll be there end of the month*



August 23-27th. Heard it's okay, not like I will be spending much time there  :Big Grin:

----------


## ///328is

:Wink:

----------


## Sugarphreak

....

----------


## roll_over

MNNTHBX-Turtlehead LED Taillight, Dingleberry Plate Mount, CV4 Silicone Hose Sets (Red), PAIR Valve Block-off.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Going to have to start posting in the What Do You Collect thread if I keep this up, haha.



Birdseye Bullet - 62" takedown recurve: Ironwood/Walnut/Zebrawood riser & birdseye maple limbs with Zebrawood cores. I finished refletching my arrows today and I can't wait for the new bow to arrive!

----------


## Graham_A_M

I finally, finally (finally) got my dad to sell it to me. He hasn't ridden it in almost 10 years, its just been me putting the last 8k km's on it. 

It was made the same year I was hahaha, 1982. Its an '82 Honda XL500R. Runs like a champ, but fuck me the brakes on it suck balls..... wow... I really hate drum brakes, especially on the front. 
I'll probably be putting a sportbike front and rear end on it, to help lower it too since even at 6ft, I'm barely tippy toes with it, barely.... fuck its a big bike.  :crazy nut: 
Its a hard hitting 500cc single. Kick starting it is, interesting.... Thank god for the (valve) de-compression lever. Otherwise it would be almost impossible when it hits the compression stroke.... if it were to back fire when kicking it over, it would literally send you flying in the air.
 :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:  My foot hurts from starting it.... it should have come with an electric start.  :Frown: 

I love it though, even though it has 1/5 the power of my Triumph 675, its a fun bike to ride as the riding position is just so much more relaxed then my sportbike. Its great for touring and everything... Just not so much in the braking department...  :ROFL!: 
13k on it so far... should be at 40k like my Triumph in a few years.




Then this at about the same time. Its a brand new Husky lawn tractor with the Kohler 22hp Courage V-twin engine & 48" deck. 

Its honestly amazing.... our farm yard is about 3 acres, and I mowed it all with it in about 3 hours... MSRP is $2900 + taxes. We got it for $2300, or about $2500 after GST, PST and all that shit (its in Sask). 

Even mowing 10" tall grass, it just powers through it no problem. Its a fucking joy to use, and it works like a dream. I love it. This was about 10 years overdue for us.
It has shit loads of features I really like, like a foward and back pedal (on the right that you can see), a very easy to use hand operated deck height control (that you can see on the left of the seat).... just everything. Very well designed and made, and a steal for $2300. A zero turn mower would have been ideal, but this thing turns on a dime, I think its turning circle is about 1.5 meters. 
 :Clap: 


Id very highly recommend Husqvarna for anything people need for landscaping products. Servicing this thing is beyond easy, with minimal grease zerks and the like. I think this thing has about 6 grease zerks on the whole machine, despite ALL the moving parts.

----------


## unkicrackie99



----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

Not really my purchase but my dad just bought a 2012 Caterham R400 with 550km on it, super excited even though I probably won't get to drive it.

----------


## austic

Big Blue CF900 dive light and ad Sealife DC1400 dive camera

----------


## lilmira

Now I have to play till my fingers bleed. :Smilie:

----------


## roll_over

GP Exhaust
" If you don't want loud, I'd advise you to look at other options."

----------


## finboy

> _Originally posted by lilmira_ 
> *
> 
> Now I have to play till my fingers bleed.*



Nice, make sure to check out the guitar thread in the entertainment section

----------


## lilmira

> _Originally posted by finboy_ 
> * 
> 
> Nice, make sure to check out the guitar thread in the entertainment section*



Thanks, been lurking there for a little bit.  :Smilie:

----------


## 95EagleAWD

They're here!

----------


## max_boost

Very seek bro. Nice wheels.

----------


## Ntense_SpecV

Nice wheels! It's amazing how much rims change the look of a vehicle. I put the wheels on my wife's Forester 2 weeks ago, love the look...but now I need coilovers or at the bare minimum springs as I hate the wheel gap.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Few more recent purchases:

Nikon 16-35/4 VR


Underwater housing for Nikon V1/10mm:
 

iRobot Roomba 770:
 

ShedRain WindJammer Compact Umbrella:
 

Jan 2014 Vacation:

----------


## SR54RNR

> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> 
> 
> Jan 2014 Vacation:
>  [/B]




nice purchase, will it be your first sandals visit? The GF and I stayed at Sandals Royal Bahamian in may 2012, it was worth every penny. 


..just so happens we also booked a sandals trip this week ...St.Lucia, we leave in 3 weeks. stoked!

----------


## xnvy

:Big Grin:

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by SR54RNR_ 
> *
> 
> 
> nice purchase, will it be your first sandals visit? The GF and I stayed at Sandals Royal Bahamian in may 2012, it was worth every penny. 
> 
> 
> ..just so happens we also booked a sandals trip this week ...St.Lucia, we leave in 3 weeks. stoked!
> *



Yes Sir, first time ever at a Sandals, and first time in the Bahamas. It's for a friends wedding, so there will be a large group of friends there - looking forward to leaving Calgary in the dead of winter as well! It's also crazy expensive so I am expecting big things haha.

----------


## Ekliptix

> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> * 
> 
> Yes Sir, first time ever at a Sandals, and first time in the Bahamas. It's for a friends wedding, so there will be a large group of friends there - looking forward to leaving Calgary in the dead of winter as well! It's also crazy expensive so I am expecting big things haha.*



You'll love Exuma. My family has a place there so I've been many times. 
Some ideas while you're there:
Take a boat tour to Thunderball Groto (the same one as in the James bond movie Thunderball)
On the same boat tour you can go to a small island with pigs on it. They'll come out and swim to the boat. You can feed them scraps from lunch.
If you're going around Christmas, check out the event called Junkanoo. It's a competitive parade/dance once per year, between the Bahamas islands.
If you want to get some authentic Bahamas food/atmosphere, find a local 'fish fry'. It's a series of shacks/bars along the water where fishermen eat dinner. There's karaoke at some of them. My favorite is the one near Palm Bay Beach Club.

Last, if you want to surprise some locals, use the word "Mudda-sic". It's island for OMG. They'll be like 'wtf, are you Bahamian??'

----------


## Royle9

Set of these from Bob  :Smilie:

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by Ekliptix_ 
> * 
> 
> You'll love Exuma. My family has a place there so I've been many times. 
> Some ideas while you're there:
> Take a boat tour to Thunderball Groto (the same one as in the James bond movie Thunderball)
> On the same boat tour you can go to a small island with pigs on it. They'll come out and swim to the boat. You can feed them scraps from lunch.
> If you're going around Christmas, check out the event called Junkanoo. It's a competitive parade/dance once per year, between the Bahamas islands.
> If you want to get some authentic Bahamas food/atmosphere, find a local 'fish fry'. It's a series of shacks/bars along the water where fishermen eat dinner. There's karaoke at some of them. My favorite is the one near Palm Bay Beach Club.
> ...



Thanks for the tips! I think one of my friends actually mentioned something about that excursion with the swimming pigs haha - hopefully we'll get the chance to check that one out.

We're going Jan 14th I think, so we'll unfortunately miss the Christmas festivities.

Is it pretty safe there? I wasn't sure if I should be bringing my DSLR and such.

Are there any Shark excursions worth going on for non-licensed divers? Or are all the good ones dive-only?

----------


## Redlyne_jr

Ordered this bad boy this morning.. Cant wait to get it..

----------


## GS430

:ROFL!:  

please do a review of it when it comes in.

----------


## R-Audi

Grabbed a set of ST Coilovers from Tunerworks; great deal with the $100 rebate for the month of June. Basically a KW V1 at half the price.

----------


## l/l/rX

> _Originally posted by Redlyne_jr_ 
> *
> 
> Ordered this bad boy this morning.. Cant wait to get it.. 
> 
> *



that looks like it'd be extremely hot especially in the summer.

----------


## GOnSHO

Services of Dave to get my tiling done!!

 

better picture coming..

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

One of my decade-old cheapo Cobra FRS/GMRS radios bit the dust, so I ordered a set of floating/waterproof units to replace them.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## Unknown303

2013 Giant Trance X3
» Click image for larger version

and 2013 Giant Reign 2
» Click image for larger version

----------


## FraserB

> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> *One of my decade-old cheapo Cobra FRS/GMRS radios bit the dust, so I ordered a set of floating/waterproof units to replace them.
> 
> *



Nice, should match up with mine. Hopefully.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Redlyne_jr_ 
> *
> 
> Ordered this bad boy this morning.. Cant wait to get it.. 
> 
> *



That looks comfy! I might get one for my trip soon.  :Drool:

----------


## Graham_A_M

Most people wont have the vaguest fucking clue what this is. Its a transfer auger, used to go underneath semi truck trailers since they're so low to the ground. This transfers it to a typical grain auger, which can be used to load the grain into a bin, or whatever else.

Retail is $2900, we got a smokin' deal on it for $1300, practically new. I have to pick it up in a few days. Its way up in Prince Albert though, which really sucks... 
 :thumbsdown:

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by FraserB_ 
> * 
> 
> Nice, should match up with mine. Hopefully.*



We can only hope.  :Big Grin:

----------


## woodywoodford

> _Originally posted by Graham_A_M_ 
> *
> 
> Most people wont have the vaguest fucking clue what this is. Its a transfer auger, used to go underneath semi truck trailers since they're so low to the ground. This transfers it to a typical grain auger, which can be used to load the grain into a bin, or whatever else.
> 
> Retail is $2900, we got a smokin' deal on it for $1300, practically new. I have to pick it up in a few days. Its way up in Prince Albert though, which really sucks... 
> *



By far the best purchase my dad made for the farm (besides installing autosteer...) was one of those vacuums for cleaning out the bins. No dust masks needed, no sweat, just chillin with a giant, noisy tube.

----------


## flipstah

Summer is gonna be CUH-RAZY!

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## ercchry

:ROFL!:  you going to be able to get to your place though?

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## Sugarphreak

....

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Two dozen GT Trad carbon shafts, 12 .400's and 12 .500's.

----------


## finboy



----------


## JudasJimmy

Decided to try out one of these. 2011 Turbo S Black on Black

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by JudasJimmy_ 
> *Decided to try out one of these. 2011 Turbo S Black on Black
> 
> 
> *



I bought the exact same picture too!  :ROFL!:  

Jkjkjk, I think a brag-thread is necessary in The Garage.  :Drool:  

I bought loafers so I can drive like Senna.  :ROFL!:

----------


## K3RMiTdot

damn judasjimmy instant jelly

----------


## phreezee

Only had it a day, but I can now go in the backyard without bug spray!

----------


## DeleriousZ

> _Originally posted by phreezee_ 
> *Only had it a day, but I can now go in the backyard without bug spray!
> 
> [img]http://www.homedepot.ca/wcsstore/HomeDepotCanada/images/catalog/02b2e932-403f-465d-b6aa-1074ebb21eed_4.jpg[img]*



Really? It makes that much of a difference? I have to run from the house to the garage so i don't get swarmed lol.

----------


## speedog

> _Originally posted by finboy_ 
> **



My adoptive son asked if these were for Halloween or something like that.

----------


## phreezee

> _Originally posted by DeleriousZ_ 
> * 
> 
> Really? It makes that much of a difference? I have to run from the house to the garage so i don't get swarmed lol.*



Yup, I bought the 1 acre model which is overkill for my tiny back yard but it will benefit my neighbors too. You can also get a 1/2 acre or a 1.5 acre model. Uses black light and Octenol cartridge to attract the bugs. Heard tons of zaps last night... freaked out the dogs a bit lol. :ROFL!:

----------


## MrSector9

bought this for shooting random things.

» Click image for larger version

----------


## woodywoodford

Not my picture, but Allen Edmonds Neumora. Been looking for a nice brown double monk for a while.

----------


## A790

» Click image for larger version

Thanks Justin/Gem!

----------


## schocker

nas box

----------


## sh0ko

went a little nuts this month










*
and tickets to


+2 more tattoo appntments*

----------


## GOnSHO

booked a houseboat for Aug

» Click image for larger version

----------


## DustanS

.

----------


## swak

New bucket day.
Puck meeting visor cracked helmet and visor and face... Wish i could say i bought this for the hell of it... Regardless, she's an upgrade, and im pretty stoked!

----------


## DJ Lazy

Picked up a new Video Card today...

----------


## codetrap

Family iPad 4 128 Wifi
 

8 x 13.. the kids LOVE it.. on it every day, especially with the side to side sprinkler underneath it.

----------


## KRyn



----------


## codetrap

» Click image for larger version

----------


## flipstah

Random purchase at Recordland. 



 :ROFL!:

----------


## englishbob

Bought this to restore and try and make work.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by englishbob_ 
> *Bought this to restore and try and make work.
> *



Damn, is that a vintage engine diagnostic unit? Bad-ass.

----------


## woodywoodford

> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> * 
> 
> Damn, is that a vintage engine diagnostic unit? Bad-ass.*



I'm more interested in whats parked behind it  :Big Grin:

----------


## schocker

Slowvo needs some new brakes badly so bought this from rock auto

----------


## englishbob

> _Originally posted by woodywoodford_ 
> * 
> I'm more interested in whats parked behind it *



1966 T bird.

----------


## asp integra

first big purchase!

----------


## codetrap

> _Originally posted by asp integra_ 
> *first big purchase!*



 Congratulations!

 

Now just looking for a wand attachment that does a single stream. Not a fan spray. Need to clean those second story windows without getting on a ladder.  :Smilie:

----------


## taemo

been an expensive 24 hours for me.

bought a Leica M3 Double-stroke last night


a Voigtlander 35mm 1.4 early today
» Click image for larger version

and just won a Canonet QL17 in excellent condition just now
» Click image for larger version

----------


## Twenty

> _Originally posted by englishbob_ 
> * 
> 
> 1966 T bird.*



VERY nice!  :Clap:

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by taemo_ 
> *been an expensive 24 hours for me.
> 
> bought a Leica M3 Double-stroke last night
> 
> 
> a Voigtlander 35mm 1.4 early today
> » Click image for larger version
> 
> ...



What up ,Canonet buddy!  :thumbs up:

----------


## taemo

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> What up ,Canonet buddy! *



haha yeap  :thumbs up:  
very excited, what battery are you using for yours?
I originally bought the QL17 v2 from KKY buth ended up selling it in March, regretted it so now I bought a GIII.
will be using the GIII for street shooting in Manila

----------


## blitz

> _Originally posted by asp integra_ 
> *first big purchase!
> 
> *



Royal Oak? If so I lived in the same community in 05 to 07.

----------


## zipdoa

I really missed getting 45+ MPG / 1600KMs a tank... so I bought another one. Let the road trips begin!

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by taemo_ 
> * 
> 
> haha yeap  
> very excited, what battery are you using for yours?
> I originally bought the QL17 v2 from KKY buth ended up selling it in March, regretted it so now I bought a GIII.
> will be using the GIII for street shooting in Manila*



I think it's a Zinc one. Not sure. 

I'm bringing mine in Japan but will have to do a practice roll here in Calgary to brush up on RF skills.  :Clap:

----------


## asp integra

> _Originally posted by blitz_ 
> * 
> 
> Royal Oak? If so I lived in the same community in 05 to 07.*



cougar ridge actually

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## asp integra

> _Originally posted by Sugarphreak_ 
> *First 2014 delivered in Calgary I think...
> 
> *



beauty! thats the next car we get the fiance!

----------


## GoChris

> _Originally posted by codetrap_ 
> * Congratulations!
> 
>  
> 
> Now just looking for a wand attachment that does a single stream. Not a fan spray. Need to clean those second story windows without getting on a ladder. *



Did yours not come with a 10ft attachment so you can reach the 2nd storey? Mines just a few pieces you screw together to extend it. If you live near Cranston you can borrow mine.

----------


## Blue

Bought a CF Akrym Hood for my e92 m3.

Here it is installed on my car.

----------


## AudiPWR

^ Nice man, I love that hood. Don't know how I feel about it on a white car though. 

This is my latest purchase;

----------


## Blue

^ damn nice purchase and yeah its growing on me for now but i might just paint it soon

----------


## Graham_A_M

Two of these. Yes these are grain storage bins. IIRC these hold 40 tons each, but their 5,000 bushel capacity. 



A piddly $18k each.  :Frown:   :Shock: 

Then one of these, which is three times the size of those hopper bins. 



^That was stupid money. Were scrambling to find a crew that can erect it before harvest. Crops are looking amazing and we really need the added storage. That one is 15k bushels. 

(Sorry, no actual pics since those two hopper ones haven't been delivered yet, and the huge bin is in pieces waiting to be built.) But thats what we bought regardless.

----------


## asp integra

> _Originally posted by AudiPWR_ 
> *^ Nice man, I love that hood. Don't know how I feel about it on a white car though. 
> 
> This is my latest purchase;
> 
> 
> *



Very nice! looks like a nice day in Rogers to enjoy the new ride!

----------


## K3RMiTdot

> _Originally posted by AudiPWR_ 
> *^ Nice man, I love that hood. Don't know how I feel about it on a white car though. 
> 
> This is my latest purchase;
> 
> 
> *



congrats on the pick up. i guess u have to change ur username now hahhaha

----------


## codetrap

> _Originally posted by GoChris_ 
> * Did yours not come with a 10ft attachment so you can reach the 2nd storey? Mines just a few pieces you screw together to extend it. If you live near Cranston you can borrow mine.*



 Unfortunately no. I appreciate the offer too, but I'm up in Coventry. But now that I know that attachment exists..  :Devil:

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> _Originally posted by AudiPWR_ 
> *^ Nice man, I love that hood. Don't know how I feel about it on a white car though. 
> 
> This is my latest purchase;
> 
> 
> *



Jealous. How does it feel compared to the 135i?

----------


## Shlade

> _Originally posted by zipdoa_ 
> *I really missed getting 45+ MPG / 1600KMs a tank... so I bought another one. Let the road trips begin!
> 
> *



What did you pick that up for if you don't mind me asking?

Will need a DD soon and was looking at vws

----------


## AudiPWR

> _Originally posted by Twin_Cam_Turbo_ 
> * 
> 
> Jealous. How does it feel compared to the 135i?*



It's hard to explain but it feels like your more in tune with the road and the handling feels quite a bit better. The 135i pulled quite a bit harder though, and I think I liked the power band a bit better. You really have to select your gears with the M3.. I felt like I could just stomp on the gas in 4th gear at 2k rpm in the 135i and it would begin to pull pretty damn hard. The exhaust note is a lot more enjoyable to listen to, and the interior is quite a bit better. I still really do miss my 1er though, they are amazing cars.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> _Originally posted by AudiPWR_ 
> * 
> 
> It's hard to explain but it feels like your more in tune with the road and the handling feels quite a bit better. The 135i pulled quite a bit harder though, and I think I liked the power band a bit better. You really have to select your gears with the M3.. I felt like I could just stomp on the gas in 4th gear at 2k rpm in the 135i and it would begin to pull pretty damn hard. The exhaust note is a lot more enjoyable to listen to, and the interior is quite a bit better. I still really do miss my 1er though, they are amazing cars.*



Yeah all I have is a flash tune on my 135i and I've taken a few stock E90/92 M3s at Calgary'a altitude. The handling on the M3 is much much better I'm sure, plus having a real diff helps put power down. I'm sure the exhaust note is to die for, that's my biggest gripe about the 135i, it sounds so boring, I actually miss driving my old Subaru Legacy 2.5GT because even though it was slow and handled like ass, you could play with the exhaust all day long in traffic and keep yourself entertained.

DCT or 6 speed?

----------


## AudiPWR

Yeah with some downpipes and an intake the 135i sounds a lot better, it really brings the turbo's alive. It's a 6 speed, I would hate driving an automatic.. That's what really steered me away from the C63. 

On to my next purchase... Eisenmann race exhaust system; 

http://s1301.photobucket.com/user/Ke...9bb72.mp4.html 




Sorry it was filmed with a potato.

----------


## unkicrackie99

Purchased these wheels but in 18x10.5 +22.  :Smilie:

----------


## Go4Long

Replaced our outlander with this:



2013 Ram 1500 QC Sport...hemi and the 8spd automatic

----------


## 94CoRd

Taylormade RBZ (4-AW)

----------


## Rarasaurus

> _Originally posted by Go4Long_ 
> *Replaced our outlander with this:
> 
> 
> 
> 2013 Ram 1500 QC Sport...hemi and the 8spd automatic*



The 2013s are so nice! The white is also the best color imo. Nice location for a photo shoot.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Got some new shoes finally:

 

 

 

And some more A/C:

----------


## Swank

Haven't had a hypercolour shirt in over 20 years, I couldn't resist!

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Go4Long

> _Originally posted by Rarasaurus_ 
> *
> 
> The 2013s are so nice! The white is also the best color imo. Nice location for a photo shoot.*



haha...thanks, not that we're biased at all, but I agree with you on the white :P

I was hoping the excavator that was up on the big mound of dirt near there the other day would still be there when I came home from getting my truck but it got moved, so I improvised  :Smilie:

----------


## woodywoodford

> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> *
> And some more A/C:
> 
> *



Nice shoes! In case you haven't used that a/c before though, word of warning: you will NEED some sort of hydration unit going as long as it's on

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Swank_ 
> *Haven't had a hypercolour shirt in over 20 years, I couldn't resist!
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



What in the blue hell is a hypercolor shirt?

----------


## spikerS

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> What in the blue hell is a hypercolor shirt?*



T-shirt with heat activating color changing.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by woodywoodford_ 
> * 
> 
> Nice shoes! In case you haven't used that a/c before though, word of warning: you will NEED some sort of hydration unit going as long as it's on*



Thanks! The black strands seem a touch larger than the Walnut ones, I may have to exchange them, but they may be fine once broken in. Not too sure. I'll either deal with it, or exchange them and try out a Park Avenue.

I have the 13,000 BTU version of that A/C already, the one I just got is the 12,000 BTU version because nobody sells the 13,000 BTU one anymore (Costco stopped carrying it for the summer and so few people carry LG A/C). I love that they are dripless, use a single hose, and have a thin footprint. Can't seem to find those qualities together outside of LG.

Do you mean humidity? I don't run them for too long (1-2 hours before bedtime) but so far I haven't noticed any extra dryness (I have a hygrometer in my room and it stays around 35%). I am going to start using one in my main area though, meaning it will run a lot longer, in which case I may notice the dryness more. I will be keeping a close eye on humidity for my hardwood.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by spikers_ 
> *
> 
> T-shirt with heat activating color changing.
> 
> *



Oh fuck, gotta buy that shit up then.  :ROFL!:

----------


## topsecret

> _Originally posted by Go4Long_ 
> *Replaced our outlander with this:
> 
> 
> 2013 Ram 1500 QC Sport...hemi and the 8spd automatic*




How do you like the 8 speed? I couldnt find one with 8 speed and air ride, so I ended up with a black Crew Cab sport with Air, I love it! I am jealous of your transmission though!

----------


## Go4Long

I've never had a truck before, so take it with a grain of salt, but I love it. I didn't see any of the trucks with air.

----------


## FraserB

Shopping with the girlfriend for the first time.

$600 at Banana Republic/Gap/AE.  :crazy nut: 

And had the leveling kit installed.

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## Vagabond142

I will finally be returning to car camera recording...

DR400G-HD  :Big Grin:  Should be here in the next two weeks. Little "stupid spend" for myself (you're allowed one or two a year  :Wink:  ).

----------


## Supa Dexta



----------


## bastardchild

adv 05.1 from Tunerworks. Mark hooked it up as usual, unreal pricing with rubber.

» Click image for larger version

----------


## azian_advanced

Picked this up 2 days ago.

» Click image for larger version 
» Click image for larger version 
» Click image for larger version

edit: excuse the picture size.

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## bastardchild

Use bimg tags instead of img.

Nice FRS! My friend Mike works at Stampede Toyota/Scion, says they are a blast.

----------


## [email protected]

Big spender this morning!

» Click image for larger version

Wheels looking sick bastardchild!
Nice Sportsman Cos, how big 25/26? Looks good!

----------


## DJ Lazy

Picked up a set of shoes for my Golf today.  :Big Grin:  Still need to get some rubber for these, but I'm stoked on the purchase!

Raderwerks RS-8s 



*Test fitting the rears:*

----------


## ekguy

> _Originally posted by azian_advanced_ 
> *Picked this up 2 days ago.
> 
> » Click image for larger version 
> » Click image for larger version 
> » Click image for larger version
> 
> edit: excuse the picture size.*



picking up a brz next year if things stay the way they are at work. Such nice cars. Honestly the lack of power doesn't even phase me. All reviews are positive for these.

Awesome purchase!!!

 :thumbs up:   :Big Grin:   :Pimpin':

----------


## MrSector9

» Click image for larger version

bought a new sight.

----------


## flipstah

» Click image for larger version

 :facepalm:

----------


## FraserB

You're screwed now!

Looks nice, get it all cleaned up and we'll break it in when I'm back in October

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by FraserB_ 
> *You're screwed now!
> 
> Looks nice, get it all cleaned up and we'll break it in when I'm back in October*



 :Werd!: 

I need pointers from the guru's! He won't be in 4x4 shape until months from now.

Needs a tune-up and a new muffler for starters but is pretty good. Look out for a build thread!  :thumbs up:

----------


## Shlade

> _Originally posted by Cos_ 
> *Pick her up on Tuesday. 
> 
> *



That'll be fun for camping.

You still have the cobra? Haven't seen you post in a while

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *» Click image for larger version
> 
> *



I never knew you had it in you.  :Big Grin:  Congrats, that's awesome!

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by DJ Lazy_ 
> *Picked up a set of shoes for my Golf today.  Still need to get some rubber for these, but I'm stoked on the purchase!*
> 
> Raderwerks RS-8s



 :thumbs up: ! Did you buy those used? From a red Audi?




> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> * 
> 
> I never knew you had it in you.  Congrats, that's awesome!*



Thanks for the speedo tip! I'll check it out when I return.  :Smilie:

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> ! Did you buy those used? From a red Audi?*




Who's asking!?  :ROFL!:  

Ya I did.. guy selling them over on Eurodrivers.ca

They are 19x8.5 et 47F and 19x9.5 et50R

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by DJ Lazy_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> Who's asking!?  
> 
> Ya I did.. guy selling them over on Eurodrivers.ca
> 
> They are 19x8.5 et 47F and 19x9.5 et50R*



LOL because I saw those rims before when I was looking for mine and would've sniped if I had a black Golf too. Black on black is dope.  :Love:

----------


## Graham_A_M

This and ALL the breakers needed to fill it (Only ours is a LOT bigger with 32 slots). $465 later.... 
+1 for Eecoll electric, that whole package would have likely been $700++ at home depot. 

The same panel they had at HD was $180, I got it for $65, the breakers were WAY cheaper too. 
 :thumbs up: 




THEN, the real bank breaker. $355,000 later, we have this. All 670hp of it. Its a 2012 New Holland T9.670



We take delivery next month. Should be the last big 4wd tractor we'll be buying for a long time. This things pulling power is mind boggling.... honestly.

And yes, new Farming equipment is extremely expensive... A new top of the line Combine is over $400k. The seeding rig we want is $500k.  :Cry:  
Nice to see all the equipment we can now purchase, Much better then dealing with shit equipment, and trying to work with that all the time, which can get intensely frustrating.

----------


## woodywoodford

Well, the internet strikes again. This morning a new pair of shoes wasn't even on my radar. Then I see Lint's post in the style forum and get thinking I should get new shoes if they're on sale, then they're not on sale, then I'm at O'Connors, then I'm dropping $400 on shoes I don't even need. It's an addiction!

» Click image for larger version

----------


## DeleriousZ

> _Originally posted by Graham_A_M_ 
> *
> 
> And yes, new Farming equipment is extremely expensive... A new top of the line Combine is over $400k. The seeding rig we want is $500k.  
> Nice to see all the equipment we can now purchase, Much better then dealing with shit equipment, and trying to work with that all the time, which can get intensely frustrating.*



Curious why farming equipment is so goddamn expensive. Is the market cornered on it, or are they just really worth that much?

----------


## jampack

I've always dreamed of doing archery and finally, I have the chance. I'm just starting, but got these to arrive in a few weeks as a beginner:
  

Next week is the start of practice using another recurve bow with attachments until that bow arrives.. Can't wait!  :Smilie:

----------


## eblend

> _Originally posted by DeleriousZ_ 
> * 
> 
> Curious why farming equipment is so goddamn expensive. Is the market cornered on it, or are they just really worth that much?*



Wonder this as well. Also, is farming that lucrative to be dropping that kind of cash on equipment? I understand it's cost of doing business and its a requirement to make money, but damn that's expensive.

----------


## corsvette

> _Originally posted by eblend_ 
> * 
> 
> Wonder this as well. Also, is farming that lucrative to be dropping that kind of cash on equipment? I understand it's cost of doing business and its a requirement to make money, but damn that's expensive.*




Our family leases out the farmland now because of the cost of general operation. We just don't have enough land to keep up with the expense and make any profit worth making. If you have a huge ass farm it will warrant the upgrade if commodity prices have been stable for a few years, its a great tax write off. The farmer that share crops with us buys 7 new combines every 3 years at ~500,000 a pop. Not counting the 300k tractors, seeders, etc.....It's big money spent for good returns if everything goes right.

Theres good money in Farming if you have a few sections of paid for handed down land and family willing to help farm it and carry it on. I'd still rather farm than be in the cattle business though.

----------


## beyond_ban

Freshened up the angel eyes on my E90

» Click image for larger version

----------


## eblend

Not me but my parents....who on beyond used to own this place?! The dude drives an STI and has some cool STI art work in the house

----------


## jdmXSI

Picked this up today, my first road bike.

----------


## Graham_A_M

> _Originally posted by DeleriousZ_ 
> * 
> 
> Curious why farming equipment is so goddamn expensive. Is the market cornered on it, or are they just really worth that much?*



Dude, the amount of R & D that goes into this, the warranty work, the cost of building it..... it adds up.... Its stupid fucking money man... No, nothing is cornered, but DECENT equip goes for a mint. After you`ve dealt with the issues of shit equipment, getting decent stuff makes quite a bit of sense quite quickly. 

Yeah, it gets profitable and worth while when you have VERY good land, or lots of fairly decent land, but there is no money in small piddly farms. You have to go big or go home. We have a few smaller farms as neighbors, and their shit equipment would make me want to stab my eyeballs out with chopsticks if I was stuck working with that shit. 
Right now ours is 5 sections, or about (roughly, Im guessing here) 4700 acres.... and thats only starting to get decently profitable.

Money management in farming is absolutely critical. You cant afford to be stupid, its far too costly to be uneducated. 


All the REALLY big boys around us buy brand new equipment, and sell it after a year or two.... since equip. breakdowns are very costly, and have to be avoided. Were not at that stage yet, but its getting there. Im about to buy another full section of land (700 acres) close to a nearby town...

Its like, sure, after a couple of good years of profitability, yes I can go out and buy a new Ferrari 458 Italia or whatever, but we have much bigger fishes to fry with our net profits. 
Im reinvesting the majority of our profits to get bigger, and thus allow bigger profit margins.

My old boss was telling me about his uncle in law with 45 sections, every year he`d see net profits well into the multi million dollar range.... thats what Im shooting for.

EKGUY: Its just a cost of doing big business man, yes its justified, and yes it makes sense to pay that kind of coin. Everything has to be well within reason, but for any large operation, you have to be willing to put silly money down on the right equip.

So sure our farm (given our land and equipment) is worth $5 million, which makes me a multi millionaire, but I have no plans on selling it. IDK, just to keep going makes the most sense to me.

----------


## boarderfatty

My Uncle had 25 sections of good land around Indian Head SK. My uncle ran it, had 5 full time employees year round, then a bunch of seasonal laborers and custom combiners. He made pretty good money, but it was quite a bit of work. He retired to Naples Florida to manage his hedge fund since the money was better, and work was "less stressful" ha ha

----------


## 86max

> _Originally posted by eblend_ 
> *Not me but my parents....who on beyond used to own this place?! The dude drives an STI and has some cool STI art work in the house
> 
> 
> 
> *



Silverado right? I think that's a buddys place, forget his beyond name though.

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> LOL because I saw those rims before when I was looking for mine and would've sniped if I had a black Golf too. Black on black is dope. *



I'm not sure how long I will keep them black for... maybe 1 season..  :crazy nut:

----------


## dj_rice

Poulan Pro® Honda 3-in-1 Push Mower




Worx 20V Lith-Ion Trimmer

----------


## Supa Dexta

[QUOTE]_Originally posted by DeleriousZ_ 
[B] 

Curious why farming equipment is so goddamn expensive. Is the market corner

Look at this for the simple task of making hay:

One tractor - 60-100k (in reality you need more than one to do it right)
mower - 35k
tedder - 10k
rake - 15k
baler 30-50k
wrapper - 20k
or a building or tarp it. 

And thats just smaller, run of the mill gear that we use on the east coast.. not the huge stuff out here. 
Even buying used gear, that you'd have to work on all the time, you'd be over 50k easily. 

thats just to cut some stupid hay and bale it.. Not to mention ploughing the land, harrowing, seeding + seed/fertilizer. plus the fuel, plus the long days.. Just be thankful its like a real life version of farmville where you do it cause you love it and its addictive, not to make money.

----------


## ekguy

> _Originally posted by Graham_A_M_ 
> * 
> 
> Dude, the amount of R &amp; D that goes into this, the warranty work, the cost of building it..... it adds up.... Its stupid fucking money man... No, nothing is cornered, but DECENT equip goes for a mint. After you`ve dealt with the issues of shit equipment, getting decent stuff makes quite a bit of sense quite quickly. 
> 
> Yeah, it gets profitable and worth while when you have VERY good land, or lots of fairly decent land, but there is no money in small piddly farms. You have to go big or go home. We have a few smaller farms as neighbors, and their shit equipment would make me want to stab my eyeballs out with chopsticks if I was stuck working with that shit. 
> Right now ours is 5 sections, or about (roughly, Im guessing here) 4700 acres.... and thats only starting to get decently profitable.
> 
> Money management in farming is absolutely critical. You cant afford to be stupid, its far too costly to be uneducated. 
> ...



hmmm went back a couple pages, don't remember replying about the farm equipment haha. But yeah it's nuts prices for sure.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by jampack_ 
> *I've always dreamed of doing archery and finally, I have the chance. I'm just starting, but got these to arrive in a few weeks as a beginner:
>   
> 
> Next week is the start of practice using another recurve bow with attachments until that bow arrives.. Can't wait! *



Nice! Always good to see more archers. Any particular reason you went with the Formula riser over the ILF?


Also, another guitar.



In black, though.

----------


## jampack

> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> * 
> 
> Nice! Always good to see more archers. Any particular reason you went with the Formula riser over the ILF?
> *



Thanks! I actually didn't really have a preference when I was choosing a bow; to be either Formula or ILF. Someone told me though that formula bows have some kind of "advantage" but I never really explored around that idea. 

I thought of getting a bow to start with; something that can last for a while and where I get used to until I progress to the next level, get another set of limbs with higher draw weight (as I also develop my muscles for archery). Do you have any advice BerserkerCatSplat?

Thank you  :Smilie:

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by jampack_ 
> * 
> 
> Thanks! I actually didn't really have a preference when I was choosing a bow; to be either Formula or ILF. Someone told me though that formula bows have some kind of &quot;advantage&quot; but I never really explored around that idea. 
> 
> I thought of getting a bow to start with; something that can last for a while and where I get used to until I progress to the next level, get another set of limbs with higher draw weight (as I also develop my muscles for archery). Do you have any advice BerserkerCatSplat?
> 
> Thank you *



Nothing wrong with Formula, there's just a bit less selection in limbs compared to ILF. You'll be just fine with what you've ordered, the great strength of the Olympic systems is how easy it is to move up through the draw weights, like you said!

I'm a traditional recurve shooter, so I won't be any help with sights and stabilizers or whatnot - I don't have any of that on my rig, after all. Of course, I can't shoot like the Olympic guys can, either.  :Big Grin:  

My rig:

» Click image for larger version

There's also an archery thread in the Sports section, if you're interested.

----------


## Rat Fink

.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## jampack

> _Originally posted by Sugarphreak_ 
> **



Very nice!  :thumbs up:

----------


## Wakalimasu

uhg only like 8-16 in Calgary atm

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## lint

> _Originally posted by Wakalimasu_ 
> *
> 
> uhg only like 8-16 in Calgary atm*



where'd you pick that up?

----------


## Wakalimasu

toys r us cuz its a TRU exclusive!

----------


## K3RMiTdot

> _Originally posted by lint_ 
> * 
> 
> where'd you pick that up?*



they had one when i went there earlier today on 32nd! might still be there tmr since i went there near closing

----------


## hampstor

Family car to accomodate for the 3rd one on the way...

----------


## benyl

> _Originally posted by hampstor_ 
> *Family car to accomodate for the 3rd one on the way...
> 
> *



You gonna go 3 across the back? Insane! Get a mini van. Haha

Or a 3 row SUV. 

Wait until the 3rd one is a bit older, how do you plan on separating them when they are beating each other silly in the back seat?

----------


## D'z Nutz

> _Originally posted by benyl_ 
> * Wait until the 3rd one is a bit older, how do you plan on separating them when they are beating each other silly in the back seat?*



The trunk has 15.3 cubic feet capacity  :Burn Out:

----------


## eblend

Going to Nepal in 2 weeks, doing the Anapurna circuit







Some new shoes



And a -12 degree sleeping bag from MEC

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Damn, that's a pretty intense circuit. Sounds like you don't have to carry your own shelter and food, so that should make for easier trekking. Have fun!

----------


## msommers

A friend of mine did that a few months ago, pictures looked unreal! The huts aren't too spread out and the hiking didn't sound too strenuous but still were some long days. Super jealous!

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Haha, I just realized I was reading the elevation chart in meters, not feet.  :ROFL!:

----------


## ercchry

all seasoned and ready for more cigars  :Pimpin':  



125 count right now, but expandable to 175. have an oasis XL humidifier in there too. digital gauge too.

----------


## hampstor

> _Originally posted by benyl_ 
> * 
> 
> You gonna go 3 across the back? Insane! Get a mini van. Haha
> 
> Or a 3 row SUV. 
> 
> Wait until the 3rd one is a bit older, how do you plan on separating them when they are beating each other silly in the back seat?*



We got 3 across the back of the Sentra - we can't unfortunately fit 2 + the infant "bucket". You can do it in a Sentra if you have 3 of the Radian child seats (they're narrower than other ones but have a lot more metal bracing than wider seats).

A lot of the minivan's we've looked at over the years have 2 captains chairs in the 2nd row. We'd have to use the 3rd row to fit 3 car seats. Lots of wasted space.

As far as separation... well, as Dz Nutz said, there's a trunk if they get really rowdy. If it gets really bad, then we'll take the truck. The truck has a separate box.

----------


## bigboom

> _Originally posted by jdmXSI_ 
> *Picked this up today, my first road bike. 
> 
> 
> *



I would highly recommend lowering the nose on that saddle. Can't be too comfortable on the prostate the way it sits right now  :Smilie:

----------


## taemo

> _Originally posted by Graham_A_M_ 
> *THEN, the real bank breaker. $355,000 later, we have this. All 670hp of it. Its a 2012 New Holland T9.670
> 
> 
> 
> We take delivery next month. Should be the last big 4wd tractor we'll be buying for a long time. This things pulling power is mind boggling.... honestly.
> 
> And yes, new Farming equipment is extremely expensive... A new top of the line Combine is over $400k. The seeding rig we want is $500k.  
> Nice to see all the equipment we can now purchase, Much better then dealing with shit equipment, and trying to work with that all the time, which can get intensely frustrating.*



daaamn what are you going to pull with that?
i wouldn't mind driving one of those during a zombie invasion lol




> _Originally posted by jdmXSI_ 
> *Picked this up today, my first road bike. 
> *



hot! BMW M Bike Carbon Racer?
where did you pick that one up?

----------


## Graham_A_M

> _Originally posted by Cos_ 
> * 
> 
> Is all your land continuous or is it patchwork?*



A lot of it is close by, for all our recent acquisitions, its all patchwork. Continuous would be absolutely ideal, but if a person wants to expand, you take what you can get, especially if the price is right. 

100 or so years ago, continuous was very much possible since people were only starting to settle into farming, so it wouldn't be hard to call dibs on whatever you wanted, now its quite competitive, as everybody wants to expand, so you really have to be at the top of your game as to whose downsizing or getting out of farming. From there you have to sweet talk your way towards being the first in line for whatever comes available. Our next purchase will be in a town 20km's away most likely. Which sucks.... when equipment typically moves at a whopping 15 mph, but what can you do.




> _Originally posted by taemo_ 
> * 
> 
> daaamn what are you going to pull with that?
> i wouldn't mind driving one of those during a zombie invasion lol
> *



Only the seeding rig, but that alone weighs in at 20-40 tons depending on if the seeding tank is full or not. 

Then when you start actual seeding, with the drills in the ground, it quickly becomes closer to the equivalent of 80. Up and down hills, and in sometimes muddy terrain, it takes an abyssal amount of power to pull that at much of any speed.

Latest purchase? these. Just getting everything I need for the stereo install in my Regal. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/111139275326...84.m1439.l2649
An awesome line out converter to convert the full range speaker outputs into RCA level inputs, since I ****REALLY*** dont want to replace the well integrated stereo in it. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/281145357629...84.m1439.l2649
^ A classic old school amp.. I already have one, but jumped at the chance to buy another. Wicked SQ from a sub amp that'll do over 850 watts RMS into 4 ohms bridged. 
I love these old school amps, back when they were all handmade in America, not this made in China crap that most amps are these days.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

5 laps in a MP4-12C today, can't wait!

----------


## unkicrackie99

Both jack and oil were on sale.  :Big Grin:

----------


## FraserB

Another watch

----------


## Perfect Dark

New bike!

----------


## Tik-Tok

1977 Ford F250 Ranger XLT
Also known as a Highboy, as this is the stock from factory height. Doesn't even fit in my garage without scrapping the door, lol.


[/img]

----------


## Shlade

Holy shit where did you find that?

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Damn, that's clean as hell. Minus the Cobra badge, of course.  :Wink:

----------


## schocker

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Asus Zenbook UX31a 13.3"....don't really need one but the deal was far too good to refuse. i5, 4gb ram, 128gb ssd, usb 3.0, 1920X1080 IPS panel, etc.

----------


## eblend

> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> *Asus Zenbook UX31a 13.3&quot;....don't really need one but the deal was far too good to refuse. i5, 4gb ram, 128gb ssd, usb 3.0, 1920X1080 IPS panel, etc.
> 
> *



How much did that run you?

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by eblend_ 
> * 
> 
> How much did that run you?*



$599

http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX42060

They sold out in 10 mins last night after their weekly email came out.

They are in stock everywhere else for $1000-1100, you might be able to get someone to price match today's sale.

----------


## dirtsniffer

haha ya, sold out so fast. I would definitely buy one for that price.

----------


## adidas

> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> * 
> 
> $599
> 
> http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX42060
> 
> They sold out in 10 mins last night after their weekly email came out.
> 
> They are in stock everywhere else for $1000-1100, you might be able to get someone to price match today's sale.*



In order to price match, the item has to be in stock most of the time for them to validate that sale price for you.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> _Originally posted by Shlade_ 
> *Holy shit where did you find that?*






> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> *Damn, that's clean as hell. Minus the Cobra badge, of course. *



Got it in Spokane the other week. Lots of nice older trucks there, they don't need salt like we do. It does need some touchups, and there's one cancer spot behind the trim on the box about the size of a loonie I'm going to take care of this winter, but the belly is so clean it's ridiculous.

Got it from the original owner, who daily drove it until the early 90's, then only used it to pull his boat with. I was hoping it had a 429 CJ transplant because of the Cobra badges, but no luck, just a gas guzzling 460, lol.

----------


## spikerS

» Click image for larger version
» Click image for larger version

Step one to starting my new hobby.

and then a little something to keep me refreshed while doing my new hobby...

» Click image for larger version

----------


## DeleriousZ



----------


## jdmXSI

> _Originally posted by bigboom_ 
> * 
> 
> I would highly recommend lowering the nose on that saddle. Can't be too comfortable on the prostate the way it sits right now *



Dually noted!! 





> _Originally posted by taemo_ 
> * 
> hot! BMW M Bike Carbon Racer?
> where did you pick that one up?*



Yeah its the Carbon racer, I picked it up at the dealership I work at. Havent had a chance to ride it yet, which is a shame...

----------


## ekguy

> _Originally posted by Perfect Dark_ 
> *New bike!
> 
> *



nice bike!!

----------


## dj_rice

Just bought a house so needed a whole whackload of items

Hitach 21.1CC 17" Gas Trimmer


Karcher 5.65 Pressure Washer


Poulan Pro Honda 3in1 Lawn Mower


Uberhaus Solar LED Garden Lights
» Click image for larger version

Vivint Home Alarm System
» Click image for larger version

Some goodies for myself. Not a baller watch. Just everyday watch.

Casio Edifice EF539D


Casio Edifice EF539D


Cheap Wall Mount + TV Stand For Bedroom (Comes with surge protector and HDMI cable)
» Click image for larger version

----------


## Perfect Dark

> _Originally posted by ekguy_ 
> * 
> 
> nice bike!!*



Thanks, I've wanted one for years but never pulled the trigger...pretty stoked to do some riding now.

----------


## msommers

<--The tiniest lumberjack...

But in all seriousness, these Gransfors axes are fucking amazing!

----------


## topsecret

Is it winter yet?

----------


## sidewaysD

Cut throat razor and lethear strap should be here anytime soon.

----------


## lilmira

Just ordered these from the states. I hope there is no surprise charges when they get here.

» Click image for larger version

----------


## flipstah

Just bought skating lessons for Sept-Nov!

----------


## jampack

> _Originally posted by lilmira_ 
> *Just ordered these from the states. I hope there is no surprise charges when they get here.
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



Shimanos are great products! Good buy!  :thumbs up:

----------


## ekguy

could have posted pics of the fresh out of the sea lobster I had since I'm back in NB for a couple weeks...but really it wasn't even out of the water long enough before it was being cooked and now it's gone. lol.

but my latest purchase was lobster for my entire family. 

 :Drool:   :Drool:   :Drool:   :Drool:   :Drool:

----------


## ekguy

> _Originally posted by topsecret_ 
> *Is it winter yet?
> 
> *




 :Shock:   :Love:   :Drool:   :Shock:   :Shock:   :Shock:   :Shock:

----------


## topsecret

> _Originally posted by ekguy_ 
> * 
> 
> 
>       *





haha they're so much fun, I just bought a couple goodies for my sled as well!!! (belt drive to replace the chain case/oil injection delete, and an over sized cooler in case I decide to turbo or big bore this year)

edit* sorry about the pic size, just grabbed one from the net, not sure how to re size.

» Click image for larger version

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by topsecret_ 
> * 
> edit* sorry about the pic size, just grabbed one from the net, not sure how to re size.
> *



You'll find the [img] tags to be really handy for big photos.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## jdmXSI

^Nice!! What color are you painting them?

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## jdmXSI

O.o Very nice, that will look GREAT with white wheels!!!

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

So far I am the only person who actually likes my mudflaps, but then again most people are against my roof rack and tow hook as well.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> _Originally posted by Sugarphreak_ 
> *haha, as long as you like em' who cares what other people think
> 
> ...also I have no comment *



So far i've got shit for the tow hook, roof rack and mud flaps, but I don't really care, this car is starting to see lots of gravel roads, and some dirt too.

----------


## eglove

Should have bought a subaru.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> _Originally posted by eglove_ 
> *Should have bought a subaru.*



Got rid of my Subaru almost 2 years ago for this car, only thing I miss is AWD in snow/ice otherwise this car is better in almost every way.

I don't see it any different than you Focus ST guys Mazdaspeed 3 guys, why can't I have mudflaps too. The OEM flaps look like cheap Walmart specials and don't protect much, and remind me of the ones on my 1998 Ford Escort that came from the factory.

----------


## codetrap

Weathertech Mud Flaps
» Click image for larger version 

Weathertech Front Floor Maps
» Click image for larger version 

Roll n Lock M Series $300 from a buddy  :Smilie: 
» Click image for larger version 

For my winters... $400 on kijiji

----------


## austic

> _Originally posted by Twin_Cam_Turbo_ 
> * 
> 
> Got rid of my Subaru almost 2 years ago for this car, only thing I miss is AWD in snow/ice otherwise this car is better in almost every way.
> 
> I don't see it any different than you Focus ST guys Mazdaspeed 3 guys, why can't I have mudflaps too. The OEM flaps look like cheap Walmart specials and don't protect much, and remind me of the ones on my 1998 Ford Escort that came from the factory.*



I guess if you like them..... Functionality of them might be worth taking the hit to the cars looks. 
I didnt even remember my 1 or 3 coming with mud flaps

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## DJ Lazy

Hankook iPike RC01 Winter Tires. 

Definitely a bit early, but good deal so couldn't pass em up.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> _Originally posted by Sugarphreak_ 
> * 
> 
> I thought you were still flirting with the idea of selling that car?*



I was but I think I'm going to keep it and run it until it hits 200k in 4-5 years and then sell it for something more economic and have a fun car on the side.

----------


## unkicrackie99

Picked up some control arms today.  :Smilie:

----------


## Wakalimasu

Metroplex heeds the call of the last Prime!

----------


## awolxxx

> _Originally posted by dj_rice_ 
> *Just bought a house so needed a whole whackload of items
> 
> /snip
> 
> Vivint Home Alarm System
> » Click image for larger version
> 
> /snip
> ...



My wife has been on me to look at alarm systems for the house. How do you like vivint? system looks nice and the price is pretty average, but how is the customer service?

----------


## blitz

> _Originally posted by Wakalimasu_ 
> *
> 
> Metroplex heeds the call of the last Prime!*



Where did you pick that up? I have a nephew that would love that.

----------


## Canmorite

Free, but still stoked  :Big Grin:

----------


## spikerS

> _Originally posted by Canmorite_ 
> *Free, but still stoked  
> 
> *



/jealous!

Take a ton of pics and post em up!

----------


## Wakalimasu

> _Originally posted by blitz_ 
> * 
> 
> Where did you pick that up? I have a nephew that would love that.*



Toys rus 140 bux

----------


## GOnSHO

a CRAP LOAD of lumber...

finally building my retaining wall/fence.. no more fuck heads cutting through my yard and making my dog go nuts..

4 - 4x6 10'
6 - 2x10 12'
6 - 4x4 10'
12 - 2x4 14'
8 - 2x4 8'
10 - 2x4 10'

80 fence boards
2 gate kits

this is for just a front and back, sides are already completed

----------


## woodywoodford

Not my picture, but just scored this bad boy. I wouldn't normally be caught dead paying for megabloks, but this things a beauty. Maybe I'll just rebuild it with lego pieces someday..

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by Canmorite_ 
> *Free, but still stoked  
> 
> *



I am very very very very jealous!

----------


## Canmorite

> _Originally posted by spikers_ 
> * 
> 
> /jealous!
> 
> Take a ton of pics and post em up!*



I will for sure  :thumbs up:

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## msommers

> _Originally posted by Canmorite_ 
> *Free, but still stoked  
> 
> *



Fuck am I ever jealous. Take as many pictures as they'll allow  :Big Grin:  

And I can't help but think of The Big Bang Theory and the episode with Sheldon and a CERN trip with Leonard.

----------


## Canmorite

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> * 
> 
> And I can't help but think of The Big Bang Theory and the episode with Sheldon and a CERN trip with Leonard.*



Haha you're not the only one  :ROFL!:  

I double checked and cameras are allowed.

----------


## Shlade

Picked this gem up

----------


## Swank

If you find you're always fidgiting with a pen/pencil/paperclip/etc while sitting around then this will give your hands something to really do.

----------


## Disoblige

I just researched a bit about it. Looks cool, especially when I'm sitting in the office.

Did you get it locally, and where?

----------


## Swank

Perfect for the office for sure (that's where mine is). eBayed it for about $40 shipped.

----------


## msommers

New jacket and the hype is true, Arcteryx's fit and finish is really nice.

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Disoblige

> _Originally posted by Swank_ 
> *Perfect for the office for sure (that's where mine is). eBayed it for about $40 shipped.*



Thanks man. I did some research and ended up getting the 250 Hz Pro model from the Best Buy website. Should be interesting haha. Seems like it's been around for a long time, but it's the first time I've heard of it.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

New FLAC player, Sandisk Clip Plus(+) 8GB

 

32GB expansion:

----------


## Tram Common

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *New jacket and the hype is true, Arcteryx's fit and finish is really nice.
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



I get Arc'teryx prodeals being an officer and even then I find their products on the pricey side...

... I have a few sweaters that are definitely nice, but there's no way I would have sprung full price for them.

Nice hoody, though.

----------


## woodywoodford

> _Originally posted by Disoblige_ 
> *
> Thanks man. I did some research and ended up getting the 250 Hz Pro model from the Best Buy website. Should be interesting haha. Seems like it's been around for a long time, but it's the first time I've heard of it.*



I had one back in the day, I could never get the motion right though. Still cool to play with.

----------


## Tik-Tok

My steering system is now a frankenstein. Chevy steering box, Chevy pitman arm, Dodge drag link, Ford knuckle (on Ford truck).

----------


## msommers

> _Originally posted by Tram Common_ 
> * 
> 
> I get Arc'teryx prodeals being an officer and even then I find their products on the pricey side...
> 
> ... I have a few sweaters that are definitely nice, but there's no way I would have sprung full price for them.
> 
> Nice hoody, though.*



Yeah I had a hard time coming to terms with the price, but my jacket it replaced was over 10 years old! Some of their stuff I'm hearing iffy things regarding quality (clothing mianly, not jackets & shells) but the Atom LT remains to be top-tier gear.

----------


## Tram Common

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> * 
> 
> Yeah I had a hard time coming to terms with the price, but my jacket it replaced was over 10 years old! Some of their stuff I'm hearing iffy things regarding quality (clothing mianly, not jackets &amp; shells) but the Atom LT remains to be top-tier gear.*



Spending good coin on a good all around jacket that will last you a decade is never a bad idea.

Most the other field officers love them... they just are pricey.

----------


## Tram Common

My newest purchase to replace the old 2011.. nearly went with with a Pro... decided to stay with Cat... and try my hand at a turbo four-stroke. Should be here soon!

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

I have a few arcteryx items. Top quality for sure. 
My go to brands for winter gear are Arcteryx, Patagonia, Icebreaker, and Canada Goose (not the fashion line). Worth paying more for well built stuff. I have a five year old lightly used jacket that still looks brand new.

----------


## unkicrackie99



----------


## Tram Common

> _Originally posted by The_Rural_Juror_ 
> *I have a few arcteryx items. Top quality for sure. 
> My go to brands for winter gear are Arcteryx, Patagonia, Icebreaker, and Canada Goose (not the fashion line). Worth paying more for well built stuff. I have a five year old lightly used jacket that still looks brand new.*



Canada Goose is way overpriced and completely unnecessary unless you're living north of the 60. It's all a fashion line now. Patagonia will also start to wear and tear in crucial places with minimal outdoor use. I have no experience with Icebreaker but I see a lot of the weekend warriors sporting it in the warmer months.

There's a real difference in quality when you use the gear everyday in the field vs. using it to get in and out of your heated SUV as you trek to and from Tim Hortons in the morning. With light use, a Walmart jacket can survive for years.

----------


## msommers

Patagonia has some great stuff. I picked up an R1 pullover which is fucking amazing in the mountains. Mountain Hardwear, North Face (on _some_ things), Marmot, some Outdoor Research, Western Mountaineering...

Canada Goose makes some wonderful stuff. There is still a reason why researchers in the Arctic/Antarctica use CG unless sponsored. Just check out people living/studying in Svalbard during the winter, for example (headed there 2015..summer  :Big Grin:  ). For Calgary on 90% of the days, it's complete overkill for me, but not everyone can handle -5C well either.

----------


## hampstor

So ugly... yet so comfortable.

----------


## flipstah

The cost: Possibly a rear diff or a half shaft on my Land Rover on the way home.  :Bang Head:

----------


## Tik-Tok

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *
> The cost: Possibly a rear diff or a half shaft on my Land Rover on the way home. *



Better there, than on a trail.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Tik-Tok_ 
> * 
> 
> Better there, than on a trail.*



 :Werd!:  

Positivity!  :thumbs up:

----------


## benyl

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *New jacket and the hype is true, Arcteryx's fit and finish is really nice.
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



I bought that jacket 10 years ago. I would still wear it if I didn't get caught on a fence. Tore a huge hole.

----------


## woodywoodford

> _Originally posted by Tram Common_ 
> * 
> 
> Canada Goose is way overpriced and completely unnecessary unless you're living north of the 60. It's all a fashion line now. Patagonia will also start to wear and tear in crucial places with minimal outdoor use. I have no experience with Icebreaker but I see a lot of the weekend warriors sporting it in the warmer months.
> 
> There's a real difference in quality when you use the gear everyday in the field vs. using it to get in and out of your heated SUV as you trek to and from Tim Hortons in the morning. With light use, a Walmart jacket can survive for years.*



I just buy MEC jackets. Good quality, nice looking, and last about as long as I'd expect them to at that price point.

----------


## Tram Common

> _Originally posted by woodywoodford_ 
> * 
> 
> I just buy MEC jackets. Good quality, nice looking, and last about as long as I'd expect them to at that price point.*



MEC will warranty almost anything so long as it's believable. Hell, even if it's not... I've brought them in items that I have very clearly destroyed in the field and they just smile and replace them on the spot.

I've had less hassle warrantying items through MEC that have run out of warranty than I have through Arc'teryx where the warranty is supposed to be for life.

----------


## woodywoodford

> _Originally posted by Tram Common_ 
> * 
> 
> MEC will warranty almost anything so long as it's believable. Hell, even if it's not... I've brought them in items that I have very clearly destroyed in the field and they just smile and replace them on the spot.
> 
> I've had less hassle warrantying items through MEC that have run out of warranty than I have through Arc'teryx where the warranty is supposed to be for life.*



Wait seriously? Any realistic chance I could do it without a receipt? I've got a really nice black coat ~3 years now that's been worn out around the elastic/waist from sitting but no receipt, if I can get that warrantied....

----------


## Tram Common

> _Originally posted by woodywoodford_ 
> * 
> 
> Wait seriously? Any realistic chance I could do it without a receipt? I've got a really nice black coat ~3 years now that's been worn out around the elastic/waist from sitting but no receipt, if I can get that warrantied....*



What's the harm in trying? Like I said, I've never had an item not be replaced... just tell them you're not after a refund but instead a replacement.

A few wear rubs might not be enough to convince them you deserve a replacement, though... most things I've brought in have been torn completely apart.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Ray Ban 3483 004/58 Polarized...first ever pair of RB's, but they seem well made.

----------


## Tram Common

> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> *Ray Ban 3483 004/58 Polarized...first ever pair of RB's, but they seem well made.
> 
> *



Those are pretty similar to the Prada's I just bought:

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> _Originally posted by woodywoodford_ 
> * 
> 
> Wait seriously? Any realistic chance I could do it without a receipt? I've got a really nice black coat ~3 years now that's been worn out around the elastic/waist from sitting but no receipt, if I can get that warrantied....*



Not trying to be the moral police here, but MEC is one of the best companies around. Let's not take advantage of them.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> _Originally posted by Tram Common_ 
> * 
> 
> Canada Goose is way overpriced and completely unnecessary unless you're living north of the 60. It's all a fashion line now. Patagonia will also start to wear and tear in crucial places with minimal outdoor use. I have no experience with Icebreaker but I see a lot of the weekend warriors sporting it in the warmer months.
> 
> There's a real difference in quality when you use the gear everyday in the field vs. using it to get in and out of your heated SUV as you trek to and from Tim Hortons in the morning. With light use, a Walmart jacket can survive for years.*



Durability isn't the only criteria for me. It's very important, but functionality and flexibility are higher up for me. 

Everyone feels cold differently. I prefer to not have to layer on my way to work, so CG is great for me when it's below -15. I don't rock the fur hood unless there's a lot of wind. Keeps me warmer than any other jacket I've had (including a $700 Arcteryx). Material is quite resistant to abrasion as well.

I use Arcteryx when I'm active, as it's lighter, durable, and breathable. Helly Hansen is my cheap option for that use as well. Would say that build quality is very good.

Patagonia is a great compromise between the two extreme. I find myself using my patagonia jackets more often because it can handle a wider range of in-between activities.

Icebreaker is a great brand. Find their wool to be much more durable and well fitting than the MEC or Smartwool equivalents. Helps with the stink. Use these for sweaty activities and travelling as they resist odour and dry reasonably fast.

MEC is best value. Not the best fitting or performance, but it'll get you 85% of the way there at 50% of the cost. Good for activities that could be very hard on the clothes.

Mountain Hardware is another brand that I like. 

Just because someone climbs out of a heated SUV doesn't mean that they don't know their products, or that their opinions are less valid. I've owned multiple pieces of all of the above, so these are my opinions from personal experience. However, I do not own an SUV and prefer Artigianno to Tim Horton's.

----------


## DeleriousZ

My first SSD drive. Installed windows on it and am running it as my main drive now. Can't believe how much faster and responsive the computer is now. It's a completely different animal. Anyone who's having unsatisfactory performance from their pc must install one of these!!

----------


## Tik-Tok

Don't keep important files on it. SSD's still don't have the best track record of reliability yet.

----------


## woodywoodford

> _Originally posted by The_Rural_Juror_ 
> * 
> 
> Not trying to be the moral police here, but MEC is one of the best companies around. Let's not take advantage of them.*



Yeah I hear ya, but the wear is pretty bad - still wearable, but let's just say I can't get away with wearing it to the office.

----------


## AE92_TreunoSC

> _Originally posted by Tik-Tok_ 
> *Don't keep important files on it. SSD's still don't have the best track record of reliability yet.*



They are much better now. My vertex 2 bit the dust a few weeks ago, its getting RMA'd but it did well for an "early" consumer grade 100$ SSD.

Biggest thing is to disable pagefile, and defrag right away. 

I had my vertex 2 in my backup machine. My main rig has a Sandisc extreme 240 and its been good so far.

I back up once a year, not much crucial on my rigs anyway.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> _Originally posted by AE92_TreunoSC_ 
> * 
> 
> They are much better now. My vertex 2 bit the dust a few weeks ago, its getting RMA'd but it did well for an &quot;early&quot; consumer grade 100$ SSD.
> *



I had two vertex 2's die in a row (less than 2 months on each). I've been on a Patriot Wildfire now for quite awhile, but I learned my lesson on the first 2, lol. Important files on regular hard drive, and back-up, back-up, back-up.

----------


## DeleriousZ

Good to know, I've got redundancy on 3 hdd's right now anyway. I pretty much just use the ssd for windows and programs, and keep all my porn... err movies on other drives. The gf's been running an ssd in her mac pro for about 8 months now and hasn't had any file loss issues, but she also uses a regular disc drive for file storage.

----------


## boarderfatty

I have been running SSD in my macbook since 2008 without issue or file loss, and it is still my primary computer after 5 years

----------


## Tram Common

> _Originally posted by The_Rural_Juror_ 
> *Just because someone climbs out of a heated SUV doesn't mean that they don't know their products, or that their opinions are less valid. I've owned multiple pieces of all of the above, so these are my opinions from personal experience. However, I do not own an SUV and prefer Artigianno to Tim Horton's.*



A very valid and worthy point.

----------


## boarderfatty

> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> *Ray Ban 3483 004/58 Polarized...first ever pair of RB's, but they seem well made.
> 
> *



Raybans is owned by Luxottica, they own all sunglasses hut's, Lense Crafter's, Pearl Vision's, Sears' and Target Optical's, Oakley store's, and own the brands:
Alain Mikli
Arnette
ESS
K&L
Luxottica
Mosely Tribes
Oakley
Oliver Peoples
Persol
Ray Ban
Sferoflex
Vogue 

and make:
Brooks Brothers
Bvlgari
Burberry
Chanel
Chaps
Coach
D&G
DKNY
Donna Karan
Miu Miu
Polo
Paul Smith
Prada
Ralph Lauren
Reed Krakoff
Stella Mcartney
Tiffany & Co
Tory Burch
Versace
Emporio Armani
Giorgio Armani

So basically no matter what you buy, chances are the quality is going to be similar, and your money will be going to the same people.

----------


## blitz

New Jigsaw, the Festool Carvex 420. This thing is amazing.


L1000055 by ryankarr, on Flickr

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Just booked another trip to Kauai Oct 1-10 with the GF. Staying oceanfront on the North shore

----------


## taemo

^sick!
i want to go back to Kauai, are you going to hike?

----------


## msommers

Do the hike!

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Yeah we'll be hiking a decent amount, probably every second day. I don't think we'll do the full Kalalau, but for sure to Hanakapi'ai falls. Going to do the "grand loop" for sure as well, and another doors-off helicopter tour. The GF is going to do a dive, but I'm not certified. Other than that probably just a sunset NaPali dinner cruise and some relaxing in between other hikes. Oh and eat at Infigo's for sure  :Drool: , along with as much sushi as I can handle.

----------


## Tomaz

> _Originally posted by boarderfatty_ 
> * 
> 
> Raybans is owned by Luxottica, they own all sunglasses hut's, Lense Crafter's, Pearl Vision's, Sears' and Target Optical's, Oakley store's, and own the brands:
> Alain Mikli
> Arnette
> ESS
> K&amp;L
> Luxottica
> ...



Funny you say that, as I noticed that all of those glasses seemed to have the same build quality and same materials with very little variants. 

2 years ago I bought a pair of aviators from Randolph Engineering and I have to say, these are the best glasses I have ever owned. The optical clarity is unbelievable, lifetime warranty on the welds, and it comes with a cool maintainance kit to replace any parts you might lose, which hasn't happened (given the hard life my glasses lead, this is impressive). Not to mind, they are custom manufactured to your specifications, and are under $200. Really cool stuff!

----------


## msommers

That's a good price if they're polarized! Was looking Maui Jim's as well, who makes quality stuff but the price is up there for polarized.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *That's a good price if they're polarized! Was looking Maui Jim's as well, who makes quality stuff but the price is up there for polarized.*



I have a pair of polarized Maui Jim's and I use it primarily for driving. Great stuff!

----------


## ALBERTA_IS

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *That's a good price if they're polarized! Was looking Maui Jim's as well, who makes quality stuff but the price is up there for polarized.*



I love my Maui Jim's, just a little crazy on pricing in my opinion. The lens were $500 alone, and I am just near sighted. I just broke an arm on my frame and they were out of warranty. They wanted $60 to cover the frames, they sent me brand new frames and refunded my money!

----------


## AndyL

> _Originally posted by blitz_ 
> *New Jigsaw, the Festool Carvex 420. This thing is amazing.
> 
> 
> L1000055 by ryankarr, on Flickr*



Sweet  :Smilie: 

Can I borrow it?  :Wink: 

I've always wanted to try on the festool brand - but I'm too damn cheap... Maybe this winter when I replace my impact again I'll give one a test drive...

----------


## HHURICANE1

First REAL telescope. Now I just need some cooperative weather.

----------


## beyond_ban

Should be here in about a week... Just in time for our first snow fall. 

Knock on wood the sun keeps shining for a few more months...

» Click image for larger version

----------


## flipstah

Rush order on the Land Rover:

----------


## woodywoodford

> _Originally posted by HHURICANE1_ 
> *First REAL telescope. Now I just need some cooperative weather.
> 
> *



I've always thought about getting one of those. Are they at all useful in the city (or too much light pollution?), and can you actually see more than a tiny red dot, or whatever? I used one at university and it wasn't a good weather day, but we looked at saturn and the "good image" was literally just slightly larger star. Didn't do much for me.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *That's a good price if they're polarized! Was looking Maui Jim's as well, who makes quality stuff but the price is up there for polarized.*



Check out smartbuyglasses.ca that's where I got mine. $75 cheaper than in Calgary, no GST, and free 1-day shipping.

----------


## HHURICANE1

> _Originally posted by woodywoodford_ 
> * 
> 
> I've always thought about getting one of those. Are they at all useful in the city (or too much light pollution?), and can you actually see more than a tiny red dot, or whatever? I used one at university and it wasn't a good weather day, but we looked at saturn and the &quot;good image&quot; was literally just slightly larger star. Didn't do much for me.*



Should be able to see the Great Red Spot on Jupiter and the Cassini gap in the rings in Saturn according to the guys at the shop I bought it at. They had one set up and showed me some pictures they took of a nebula with it. Hopefully this weekend is clear and the moon is out of the way. You'll have problems in the city with pretty much any telescope because of the light pollution. Darker is better.

----------


## msommers

> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> * 
> 
> Check out smartbuyglasses.ca that's where I got mine. $75 cheaper than in Calgary, no GST, and free 1-day shipping.*



Sweet thanks man. Gonna wait until I accidentally sit on these glasses until I find a replacement pair!

Booked my trip to Svalbard for July 2015. Incredibly excited! 

» Click image for larger version

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> * 
> 
> Booked my trip to Svalbard for July 2015. Incredibly excited! 
> *



Jealous, can't wait to see the pics from that adventure!

----------


## Shlade

Ordered this guy for my Volvo 

Rottweiler express

My boy loves riding in the car and wanted to get a euro plate so felt fitting haha

----------


## flipstah

Sooo... NOT a roti delivery car. Damn it! I love roti.  :Drool:

----------


## Shlade

Haha not quite.

More like a 80lb beast that will lick you to death haha

----------


## blitz

> _Originally posted by AndyL_ 
> * 
> 
> Sweet 
> 
> Can I borrow it? 
> 
> I've always wanted to try on the festool brand - but I'm too damn cheap... Maybe this winter when I replace my impact again I'll give one a test drive...*



Festool is awesome. I've had the TS 55 EQ Panel saw for 5 ish years (or maybe longer, it was before anyone sold them retail in Canada), and it's a beast. Replaces a table saw for 95% of my work.

Lee Valley has the whole Festool line on display in their store and everything has charged batteries  :Smilie:

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## adidas

> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> * 
> 
> Check out smartbuyglasses.ca that's where I got mine. $75 cheaper than in Calgary, no GST, and free 1-day shipping.*



Avoid this place, the glasses are NOT authentic!

----------


## Graham_A_M

> _Originally posted by Shlade_ 
> *Ordered this guy for my Volvo 
> 
> Rottweiler express
> 
> My boy loves riding in the car and wanted to get a euro plate so felt fitting haha
> 
> *



What site is that? Seems cool, I'd love to have a custom euro plate

----------


## 01RedDX

.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## bastardchild

Finally got the adv1 wheels I ordered through Tunerworks on the G (thanks boys).

Now need some vaseline to get these stu center caps on.  :ROFL!: 

» Click image for larger version

----------


## 01RedDX

.

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## bastardchild

> _Originally posted by 01RedDX_ 
> *haha that car looks so out of place in front of FOB Paradise.
> 
> 
> Thanks for stealing my thunder, bastard. Forgot what site I was on for a minute.
> 
> 
> Now try to out-pimp this Krups electric tea maker I just ordered biatch. 950 Air Miles 
> 
> ...



Dude I have 807 airmiles and was looking at this beast the other day no joke haha I been on a tea diet lately trying to cut out coffee every so often. lmao

----------


## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by bastardchild_ 
> *Finally got the adv1 wheels I ordered through Tunerworks on the G (thanks boys).
> 
> Now need some vaseline to get these stu center caps on. 
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



Killin' it!

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by adidas_ 
> * 
> 
> Avoid this place, the glasses are NOT authentic!*



 :dunno:  The pair I got was authentic (as best I can tell), returnable, had all OEM packaging/papers, and they have a 95% rating on resellerratings.com with 750 reviews and 8/10 on trustpilot.ca with 350 reviews.

Did you have a bad experience there? I can't find a single piece of info to suggest they sell fakes but if you have some proof they are fake I would like to know and I can return them. If they are fake they are the best fakes I've ever seen with excellent polarized optics. The logo is etched into the glass too, not a sticker.

It passes every test here:
http://www.wikihow.com/Tell-if-Ray-B...asses-Are-Fake

----------


## Perfect Dark

Finally!

----------


## adidas

> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> * 
> 
>  The pair I got was authentic (as best I can tell), returnable, had all OEM packaging/papers, and they have a 95% rating on resellerratings.com with 750 reviews and 8/10 on trustpilot.ca with 350 reviews.
> 
> Did you have a bad experience there? I can't find a single piece of info to suggest they sell fakes but if you have some proof they are fake I would like to know and I can return them. If they are fake they are the best fakes I've ever seen with excellent polarized optics. The logo is etched into the glass too, not a sticker.
> 
> It passes every test here:
> http://www.wikihow.com/Tell-if-Ray-B...asses-Are-Fake*



It might have only been my pair that was fake but I was able to stumble upon a website where others had complained about their ordered products being fake as well. The first thing that scared me was when the item was being shipped from HK, especially via Free Expedited shipping. 

When the box arrived, the Ray Bans box was all damaged and even in some spots was taped to hold it together. But I wasnt too concerned as long as the glasses were in good shape. Taking them out of the box yielded an authentic product, it wasnt until i tried to open them up and put them on that I noticed that they make excessive noise from both the hinges and the plastic frames. The lenses look authentic from what I could tell but the frames are far from it. The model number digits were missing ink on some numbers and the frame was very scratched(seen under the light) as opposed to the authentic RB which are a nice rich deep black color(depending on the style and color). The Ray Ban logo on the side of the frame also sat on its own plastic piece before it was all glued together to the frame, which I found weird as I have never seen that done with the authentic eye wear pieces. 

These are the reasons why I was suspicious and ended up returning the item to them for a refund, which I am still waiting for. I obviously cant speak for all glasses but this was my experience.

----------


## DeleriousZ

Woah that chromecast looks really cool!

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by adidas_ 
> * 
> 
> It might have only been my pair that was fake but I was able to stumble upon a website where others had complained about their ordered products being fake as well. The first thing that scared me was when the item was being shipped from HK, especially via Free Expedited shipping. 
> 
> When the box arrived, the Ray Bans box was all damaged and even in some spots was taped to hold it together. But I wasnt too concerned as long as the glasses were in good shape. Taking them out of the box yielded an authentic product, it wasnt until i tried to open them up and put them on that I noticed that they make excessive noise from both the hinges and the plastic frames. The lenses look authentic from what I could tell but the frames are far from it. The model number digits were missing ink on some numbers and the frame was very scratched(seen under the light) as opposed to the authentic RB which are a nice rich deep black color(depending on the style and color). The Ray Ban logo on the side of the frame also sat on its own plastic piece before it was all glued together to the frame, which I found weird as I have never seen that done with the authentic eye wear pieces. 
> 
> These are the reasons why I was suspicious and ended up returning the item to them for a refund, which I am still waiting for. I obviously cant speak for all glasses but this was my experience.*



Interesting, the ones you got definitely sound suspicious. I'll give mine another look when I get home but I'm almost positive they are authentic. The box and everything was in perfect shape as well.

I was also looking at shadesdaddy.com and I'm pretty sure those would have been fakes.

----------


## Shlade

> _Originally posted by Graham_A_M_ 
> * 
> 
> What site is that? Seems cool, I'd love to have a custom euro plate*



Here you are

http://www.customeuropeanplates.com/

----------


## J-D

> _Originally posted by 01RedDX_ 
> *Altima SL w/ Tech. pkg
> 
> *



Damn, I bought the 2.5 SL with everything but the tech package earlier this month. Looks like the same color too (Metallic slate?)

 
32GB + LTE  :Pimpin':

----------


## Blue

:Smilie:

----------


## 01RedDX

.

----------


## DeleriousZ

Woot, just picked up a stubby gas lense kit for the ole' tig welder.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Going to try this wireless/bluetooth speaker out. Supposedly awesome sound, 15 hr battery, and waterproof. Looking for something to take to Hawaii and bring to upcoming gatherings.

Logitech/Ultimate Ears Boom:

----------


## Strider

> _Originally posted by Blue_ 
> *pic
> 
> *



 :I'd Hit it!: 
I've spent a couple entire afternoons listening to youtube clips of Meisterschaft exhausts... My favourite has to be the e60 m5.

----------


## bastardchild

> _Originally posted by Blue_ 
> * 
> 
> *



Oh man this is gonna sound dope

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

10" MitreMate, $200 off at Sears. Makes quick freaking work of Bubinga and bamboo.

----------


## cancer man

[/URL]

My dog Nixon.
St Bernard/Husky 9 weeks old.
Already bit my wife..i love this dog.
My buddy at the shop.

----------


## Team_Mclaren

> _Originally posted by Blue_ 
> * 
> 
> *



did you get it installed at speedoption? and where did you order it? looks amazing. Not sure if i can live with the "noise" ALL the time tho.

----------


## Blue

> _Originally posted by Team_Mclaren_ 
> * 
> 
> did you get it installed at speedoption? and where did you order it? looks amazing. Not sure if i can live with the &quot;noise&quot; ALL the time tho.*



haha yeah took it to speedoptions today to get it installed. i ordered it on m3post.com from a member there so its used and i know what you mean but now it gives the M3 that Roar haha

----------


## Rat Fink

.

----------


## woodywoodford

> _Originally posted by cancer man_ 
> *[/URL]
> 
> My dog Nixon.
> St Bernard/Husky 9 weeks old.
> Already bit my wife..i love this dog.
> My buddy at the shop.*



Puppy bites are funny...until that fateful day when they suddenly have some torque behind them  :Shock:  
I remember playing with my old roomies puppy (lab), it'd chew on my toes and kind of tug of war on the sock and stuff. Literally one day it suddenly just changed and the little fucker drew blood haha. Didn't play that game again.

----------


## Canmorite

> _Originally posted by spikers_ 
> * 
> 
> /jealous!
> 
> Take a ton of pics and post em up!*






> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> * 
> 
> Fuck am I ever jealous. Take as many pictures as they'll allow  
> 
> And I can't help but think of The Big Bang Theory and the episode with Sheldon and a CERN trip with Leonard.*



Only a few on my phone, but here's a teaser.

Definitely the coolest thing I've ever seen! Very cool exhibits and sites. The tour 65m underground was in groups of 10 so it was great. DSLR pics and separate thread to come.

» Click image for larger version

» Click image for larger version

----------


## msommers

I hate you

----------


## AE92_TreunoSC

Super jealous. I'd totally pretend to be a proton with a friend in those hallways lol.. change direction everytime someone looks at me  :Big Grin:

----------


## rx7_turbo2

> _Originally posted by AE92_TreunoSC_ 
> *Super jealous. I'd totally pretend to be a proton with a friend in those hallways lol.. change direction everytime someone looks at me *



That had me chuckle out loud!

----------


## spikerS

> _Originally posted by AE92_TreunoSC_ 
> *Super jealous. I'd totally pretend to be a proton with a friend in those hallways lol.. change direction everytime someone looks at me *



ditto, but if we did that at the same time, we might collide and create a mini black hole...

----------


## legendboy



----------


## asp integra

bought some furniture to put in the new house!

----------


## spikerS



----------


## blitz

> _Originally posted by legendboy_ 
> **



Nice!

How is it that every pair of sunglasses posted gets a comment on this thread, then awesome stuff like this goes unnoticed?

Did some more splurging on some Festool stuff. Dust Extractor and 2 sanders.

----------


## Blue

360 Forged CF Mesh 20"

----------


## Shlade

> _Originally posted by cancer man_ 
> *[/URL]
> 
> My dog Nixon.
> St Bernard/Husky 9 weeks old.
> Already bit my wife..i love this dog.
> My buddy at the shop.*



Cute little guy!

My Rottweiler at 2 months old had razor sharp teeth... Caught me in my palm while playing and sliced my hand as if I had a sharp exacto knife cut it haha

----------


## dirtsniffer

> _Originally posted by blitz_ 
> * 
> 
> Nice!
> 
> How is it that every pair of sunglasses posted gets a comment on this thread, then awesome stuff like this goes unnoticed?*



What is it?

----------


## OU812

CNC machine??

----------


## flipstah

» Click image for larger version

Red Wing Shoes!

----------


## 4doorj

hdmx jam bluetooth speaker

----------


## spikerS

metal lathe

----------


## woodywoodford

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *» Click image for larger version
> 
> Red Wing Shoes!*



Niiiice, I've got the work chukka's. RWS is some seriously quality stuff!

----------


## stevieo

Little late in the season but more time to work with it over winter  :Big Grin:

----------


## AndyL

Need to unwrap and take pics...

Just received a ridiculously stupid choice in stock materials... 

Brought in 6 full sets of white powdercoated hardware for garage doors, the tracks, all the brackets, all the hinges, they're F*cking gorgeous!

My wallet hurts...

----------


## Shlade

> _Originally posted by spikers_ 
> *metal lathe*



Been watching too much breaking bad... Read that so fast thought it said methylamine

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

I really didn't need another jacket in my collection, but if you're gonna sell me a new $270 jacket for $38, then I'm going to say yes. There's a TNF sample sale in Deerfoot Mall I stumbled upon and grabbed the last one.

» Click image for larger version

----------


## rvd

> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> *I really didn't need another jacket in my collection, but if you're gonna sell me a new $270 jacket for $38, then I'm going to say yes. There's a TNF sample sale in Deerfoot Mall I stumbled upon and grabbed the last one.
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



lol that's $38 for a reason, dessert camo haha.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by rvd_ 
> * 
> 
> lol that's $38 for a reason, dessert camo haha.*



 :dunno:  I like the print. But then again, I tend to buy outerwear in unconventional colours.

Also, "dessert" camo? I'm sure I'll blend in with some cakes.  :ROFL!:

----------


## rvd

> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> * 
> 
>  I like the print. But then again, I tend to buy outerwear in unconventional colours.
> 
> Also, &quot;dessert&quot; camo? I'm sure I'll blend in with some cakes. *



Oops spelling mistake. Point still stands.

----------


## msommers

> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> * Also, &quot;dessert&quot; camo? I'm sure I'll blend in with some cakes. *



mmm cappuccino cake  :Drool:

----------


## C_Dave45

Spur of the moment purchase. Woke up today and it was -3 So I dropped into Visions and bought a remote starter for the work van as well as a basic stereo system. But the more I think about it...the more I might just have to add another amp and sub.

----------


## legendboy

> _Originally posted by dirtsniffer_ 
> * 
> 
> What is it?*



cnc lathe in my garage

----------


## WRXer

My first luxury sedan, takes corners very nice and some pretty impressive power  :Smilie:

----------


## Shlade

> _Originally posted by legendboy_ 
> * 
> 
> cnc lathe in my garage*



Are you and Arash going into business together?

----------


## eblend

> _Originally posted by WRXer_ 
> *My first luxury sedan, takes corners very nice and some pretty impressive power *



Dope!

----------


## Unknown303



----------


## lilmira

Picked this guy up used, body armour and crash helmet optional.

----------


## Blue



----------


## englishbob

Working and driving fun machine.

----------


## GOnSHO

Next May  :Big Grin:

----------


## Go4Long

> _Originally posted by WRXer_ 
> *My first luxury sedan, takes corners very nice and some pretty impressive power *



Nice...we got the base model 2.0T and love it. Ours has the 17s though...until spring anyway.

8500kms and no major issues thus far. Just one of the power windows came off it's track, minor fix.

----------


## Rat Fink

.

----------


## Tomaz

Cheap shocks. No more driving a bouncy castle!

----------


## WRXer

> _Originally posted by Go4Long_ 
> * 
> 
> Nice...we got the base model 2.0T and love it. Ours has the 17s though...until spring anyway.
> 
> 8500kms and no major issues thus far. Just one of the power windows came off it's track, minor fix.*



Nice! Those 2.0T's are a good motor too. I kinda went nuts and got the premium 3.6 all wheel with every option. I only drove it 300km so far and I am in love with it.

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by Canmorite_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> 
> Only a few on my phone, but here's a teaser.
> 
> Definitely the coolest thing I've ever seen! Very cool exhibits and sites. The tour 65m underground was in groups of 10 so it was great. DSLR pics and separate thread to come.
> 
> ...



I hate you too. That shit on my bucketlist for sure!

----------


## Graham_A_M

> _Originally posted by englishbob_ 
> *Working and driving fun machine.*



 damn Bob, how do you find some of this stuff?

You always have such interesting stuff.


WRXer, what Caddy is that? Nice purchase! Looks killer.

----------


## Sentry

Bought a dry cut chop saw a couple months ago but it had an abrasive disc. Got a proper dry cut blade for it now.  :Smilie: 



Super clean cut, no deburring needed. Can handle it with bare hands immediately after.  :Big Grin:

----------


## FraserB

In 33" flavor for the truck, install set for the 14th at Tunerworks



Finally cracked this open



Set this up



This & Season 1 & 2 of Rookie Blue



10 Days off work starting Thursday

----------


## theken

I went on an ebay sunglass binge, dolce & gabbana 6067, spy showtime, and electric jailbreak.

also ordered leather bracelet, beaded bracelet, 2 goPro mounts, 7 new eyebrow rings, and am currently leading on a big for some new titleist golf clubs, yay me

----------


## DeleriousZ

> _Originally posted by Sentry_ 
> *Bought a dry cut chop saw a couple months ago but it had an abrasive disc. Got a proper dry cut blade for it now. 
> 
> [img]http://i.imgur.com/CcGuAHI.jpg[/img
> 
> Super clean cut, no deburring needed. Can handle it with bare hands immediately after. 
> [img]http://i.imgur.com/gZOZv6A.jpg[/img*



Damn man that looks sweet. Is it one of those super low speed ones or is it more similar to a miter saw or regular chop saw?

----------


## Albertosaurus

» Click image for larger version

----------


## DJ Lazy



----------


## Vagabond142

DJ Lazy:

I have a HAF XB too. Awesome cases. And also, welcome to the Noctua family  :thumbs up:  I run a NH-D14 on my system  :Smilie: 

Set up today:


(aka Shaw internet, BB50)

----------


## phatrabbit

Subie

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

New router, Netgear R7000 Nighthawk:

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by Vagabond142_ 
> *DJ Lazy:
> 
> I have a HAF XB too. Awesome cases. And also, welcome to the Noctua family  I run a NH-D14 on my system 
> *



Ya, I am loving the case so far. Although I do find the stock 120mm fans in the front a bit loud so will be replacing them with a few Noctua 140 PWM fans, as well as adding an additional 120mm fan to the rear of the case and 2 80mm next to the 2.5" HDD rack all connected to a Bitfenix Recon Controller.  :thumbs up:  This case is going to live up to its HAF name.  :Big Grin:

----------


## max_boost

Been collecting these jerseys to use for shinny haha so at least I look good out there with matching gear. They were all bought on sale anywhere from 20 to 60% off! :Shock:

----------


## max_boost

I guess I found something to collect lol
Matching socks and close to matching gloves/pants/helmet for color scheme of each jersey lol

----------


## D'z Nutz

> _Originally posted by max_boost_ 
> *They were all bought on sale anywhere from 20 to 60% off!*



Where the hell were you getting them at 60% off? I have some jerseys I need to get

----------


## lilmira

Jarv Bluetooth Smart Heart Rate Monitor. Cheapest one that I know of. Tested it out on Saturday with no problem.

----------


## chiuman7

Been trying to be active and always complained the earphone wire bounce around too much so I got these bluetooth headphone for workout, not too bad so far after a few runs with it.

----------


## Phihalo

Bought myself a Prius with Plus package and rims. 705km on the first tank with 1 level left!  :Pooosie:   :Pooosie:   :Pooosie:  

 

and to go along with them:

weathertech mats and liners



 

and some Clazzio seat covers:

 

before:
 
after:
 

 

Review of the seats here:
http://forums.beyond.ca/st/375826/re...o-seat-covers/

----------


## max_boost

Oh wow those seat covers look good. curious how much/

----------


## max_boost

> _Originally posted by D'z Nutz_ 
> * 
> 
> Where the hell were you getting them at 60% off? I have some jerseys I need to get*



I hit the clearance rack lol 

For example I got the Flames Iggy and Pens Iggy for $79.99 lol regular price 234.99 omfg lol the joy on my face!

The other ones were just sport check 20% off, and other random pieces like Czech republic 129.99 marked down to 64.99 so why not lol 

Same thing with hockey gloves, I've got 5 pairs now different color schemes. So hard to say no when you see shit like this lol

----------


## max_boost

.

I'm definitely the all show no go hockey player lol 

"Damn that guy looks good".

Hits the ice, oh never mind lol lol lol :Cry:   :facepalm:

----------


## max_boost

.

----------


## Phihalo

> _Originally posted by max_boost_ 
> *Oh wow those seat covers look good. curious how much/*



CAD 400 shipped, best thing to enhance the cheap looking interior! I recommend them to anyone that has a cloth interior and... Super easy to clean too!

----------


## D'z Nutz

> _Originally posted by max_boost_ 
> *.
> 
> I'm definitely the all show no go hockey player lol 
> 
> &quot;Damn that guy looks good&quot;.
> 
> Hits the ice, oh never mind lol lol lol *



Haha, if you're gonna look bad, you may as well look good doing it

----------


## msommers

> _Originally posted by max_boost_ 
> *.
> 
> I'm definitely the all show no go hockey player lol 
> 
> &quot;Damn that guy looks good&quot;.
> 
> Hits the ice, oh never mind lol lol lol *



I see this applying at most ski hills too  :ROFL!:  Top of the Burton stuff and can't get off the lift. Awesome stuff!

----------


## jwslam

> _Originally posted by D'z Nutz_ 
> * 
> 
> Where the hell were you getting them at 60% off? I have some jerseys I need to get*



The one I have is from 3 years ago direct from NHL
BOGO customized. I got customized shipped for $220 IIRC

----------


## max_boost

> _Originally posted by D'z Nutz_ 
> * 
> 
> Haha, if you're gonna look bad, you may as well look good doing it*



Mind you it's a lot better now but at least puts into perspective how good the pros are. I find myself basically stfu'ing when I watch a game cause that happens to me literally all da time. So I went out and created my own noob team so we can all be terrible together. 




> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> * 
> 
> I see this applying at most ski hills too  Top of the Burton stuff and can't get off the lift. Awesome stuff!*



Been there done that too.  :ROFL!:  

Might try out skiing lol I'm a very mediocre rider.  :thumbs up:

----------


## A790

Armand Nicolet M02 Day/Date

» Click image for larger version

----------


## blitz

Wanted one of these for the last 5 years or so. Just picked one up from Lee Valley  :Smilie:

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Very nice. What do you plan to make with it?

----------


## blitz

A vanity and a built in dresser to start, then I want to make a kitchen table and chairs next summer.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Sounds like some worthy projects. Had you been doing your mortises/tenons by hand before?

----------


## blitz

A few randomly here and there, but nothing too hardcore. I've mainly used biscuits when needed, but the domino's are more of a structural joint vs just aligning pieces.

----------


## FraserB

Never see this in the store and I have some time off so I had to pick it up.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Nexus 5, can't wait.

----------


## C_Dave45

Out with the old:






In with the new:  :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## K3RMiTdot



----------


## K3RMiTdot



----------


## Tomaz

Bought an iPhone 5s 16GB in Space Grey



and these Ariat boots! Not bad for my first pair.  :Smilie:

----------


## A790

I never pictured you for the cowboy boot type  :Wink:

----------


## DeleriousZ

Joining the Note master race

----------


## msommers

» Click image for larger version 

 

Damn my impulsiveness  :Love:   :ROFL!:

----------


## EK9Hatch

^What film do you use or want to use? I haven't touched any of my 35mm cameras for years! I did enjoy B&W film, and slide.

----------


## Wrinkly

So worth it!

----------


## slammedfc

> _Originally posted by Wrinkly_ 
> *So worth it!*



how much if you dont mind me asking?

----------


## Wrinkly

> _Originally posted by slammedfc_ 
> * 
> 
> how much if you dont mind me asking?*



Not at all  :Smilie:  $40.00 from Calgary Autoworks. Was quite surprised because all over various forums people were complaining that they couldn't get the Schwaben (which mine is) in Canada for under $100  :dunno:

----------


## slammedfc

> _Originally posted by Wrinkly_ 
> * 
> 
> Not at all  $40.00 from Calgary Autoworks. Was quite surprised because all over various forums people were complaining that they couldn't get the Schwaben (which mine is) in Canada for under $100 *



WOW! that is a good deal, im going to have to and grab a set! thanks for the info!

----------


## adamc

I have no idea what that is

----------


## TimH

> _Originally posted by adamc_ 
> *I have no idea what that is*



http://www.calgaryautoworks.com/prod...ston-tool.aspx

----------


## mo_money2supe

Wow, now I want a set too! I have a cheapo Princess Auto one that cost like $5 but the knob just keeps spinning whenever I have to use force on it. Does Calgary Autoworks have it in stock currently? Might just stop by on my way home tonight!

----------


## tpurcell4

> _Originally posted by Tomaz_ 
> *Bought an iPhone 5s 16GB in Space Grey
> 
> 
> 
> and these Ariat boots! Not bad for my first pair. 
> 
> *



I love my Ariats. Best pair of boots I have ever purchased!

----------


## msommers

> _Originally posted by EK9Hatch_ 
> *^What film do you use or want to use? I haven't touched any of my 35mm cameras for years! I did enjoy B&amp;W film, and slide.*



I've mostly shoot Tri-X, and Ilford Delta and HP4. I have some colour film in the fridge I've been meaning to get around too, since I've never shot any colour film hopefully this will get my butt in gear to try it out!

----------


## btimbit

New jersey for the outdoor rinks. My brother has the #2 Oglithorpe. Time to goon it up playing shinny!


» Click image for larger version

----------


## Wrinkly

> _Originally posted by slammedfc_ 
> * 
> 
> WOW! that is a good deal, im going to have to and grab a set! thanks for the info!*



You're most welcome! I was a bit shocked at the price, too!





> _Originally posted by mo_money2supe_ 
> *Wow, now I want a set too! I have a cheapo Princess Auto one that cost like $5 but the knob just keeps spinning whenever I have to use force on it. Does Calgary Autoworks have it in stock currently? Might just stop by on my way home tonight!*



Did you get one? I got mine a few weeks back and they had about 35 in stock at the time.  :thumbs up:

----------


## msommers

After seeing the price, my curiosity got the best of me. In hindsight, I should have kept my 1.4D lol.

----------


## mo_money2supe

> _Originally posted by Wrinkly_ 
> *Did you get one? I got mine a few weeks back and they had about 35 in stock at the time. *



You betcha!  :thumbs up:  Stopped by on my way home last night and picked up a set. I bought the fourth last set so if anyone's still interested, go there today. Thanks for the heads up by the way!

On a slightly different note, they also had an 18-piece set in stock that has a reverse threaded winding key. Anyone know what kinda vehicles that would be used for?

----------


## Vagabond142

My first kinetic wind automatic movement watch. Stuperb price on amazon + $50 off coupon code = win  :Big Grin: 

It's a Stuhrling Original 539.33X61 Leisure Gen-X Crucible XT Automatic Skeleton

----------


## austic

Just booked a trip 
Vietnam, Cambodia, Thailand, Komodo Islands and Bali. 

will be a fantastic month off work.  :Pooosie:   :Pooosie:

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## Graham_A_M

> _Originally posted by Vagabond142_ 
> *
> 
> My first kinetic wind automatic movement watch. Stuperb price on amazon + $50 off coupon code = win 
> 
> It's a Stuhrling Original 539.33X61 Leisure Gen-X Crucible XT Automatic Skeleton*



Amazing. Do want.

----------


## A790

Wife wanted an automatic watch so I thought I'd surprise her with something small. It's a cheap auto from a fashion brand, but her other auto (Hamilton Ladies Viewmatic) was around $1k so I went the other spectrum this time and spent $100.

» Click image for larger version

----------


## asp integra

> _Originally posted by Tomaz_ 
> *Bought an iPhone 5s 16GB in Space Grey
> 
> 
> 
> and these Ariat boots! Not bad for my first pair. 
> 
> *



Should have come and seen me at Alberta Boot for your first pair! We make em all right here in town!

----------


## msommers

> _Originally posted by austic_ 
> *Just booked a trip 
> Vietnam, Cambodia, Thailand, Komodo Islands and Bali. 
> 
> will be a fantastic month off work.  *



Just noticed this! Sounds like a killer trip. Have you been to SE Asia before?

----------


## Ntense_SpecV

Bought a couch on the weekend. We are finally in the process of updating all our furniture throughout the house. Bought my son a new bedframe and mattress last month. Now onto the livingroom...

 

Got it from here.

Later this week I will be buying this... but in the cigar color.

I can't afford a real Herman Miller Eames lounge chair so this repro will do.

----------


## hampstor

» Click image for larger version

 :Bang Head:

----------


## 01RedDX

.

----------


## A790

> _Originally posted by 01RedDX_ 
> * 
> 
> Would you mind posting the model or name of this watch? TIA*



http://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B001...?ie=UTF8&psc=1

 :Smilie:

----------


## DeleriousZ

> _Originally posted by hampstor_ 
> *» Click image for larger version
> 
> *



Uh oh, busted a wheel stud?

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by Vagabond142_ 
> *
> 
> My first kinetic wind automatic movement watch. Stuperb price on amazon + $50 off coupon code = win 
> 
> It's a Stuhrling Original 539.33X61 Leisure Gen-X Crucible XT Automatic Skeleton*



Swank, what coupon?

----------


## swak

New twig!
... this guy is such a stud in comparison to every other stick i've played with - would highly recommend to any of you hockey guys out there!

----------


## 01RedDX

.

----------


## Vagabond142

> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> * 
> 
> Swank, what coupon?*



It was one I've had for a while, when I ordered some games during their summer sales. I got a few games, and then out of the blue "For your patronage, when you spend over $100, use this $50 off coupon code"


Oh, and if people want the model of that watch (it's gone down a little in price, but their stock seems to be low):

http://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B00A...?ie=UTF8&psc=1

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by Vagabond142_ 
> * 
> 
> It was one I've had for a while, when I ordered some games during their summer sales. I got a few games, and then out of the blue &quot;For your patronage, when you spend over $100, use this $50 off coupon code&quot;
> 
> 
> Oh, and if people want the model of that watch (it's gone down a little in price, but their stock seems to be low):
> 
> http://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B00A...UTF8&amp;psc=1*



Can one of the watch guys on here please explain to me how a watch can go on sale from $575 --> $95? Was it ever $575 or is that just a sales tactic?

It reminds me of the ads in car magazines where you can order $750 watches for $99 haha.

Is there a catch? Or is that just an awesome watch for cheap?

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> * 
> 
> Can one of the watch guys on here please explain to me how a watch can go on sale from $575 --&gt; $95? Was it ever $575 or is that just a sales tactic?
> 
> It reminds me of the ads in car magazines where you can order $750 watches for $99 haha.
> 
> Is there a catch? Or is that just an awesome watch for cheap?*



Sales tactic. Stuhrling primarily makes entry-level automatics with Chinese movements. Invicta does a similar thing with their pricing schemes.

(That's not to say either are necessarily bad watches, they are just built to a price.)

----------


## DENZILDON

http://www.visions.ca/Catalogue/Cate...&sku=PN60F5500

and

http://www.visions.ca/catalogue/cate...18&sku=HTS5600

 :Clap:

----------


## snowcat

^ my friend has that surround sound system. I think it's really good.

----------


## G

Just arrived at Lone Star...should get it this week some time...will post better pictures when I get the car.

----------


## ercchry

when you go pick it up double check that they didnt bust those little plastic covers on the front and rear bumpers (the one thats currently missing from your front)

my uncle's new gl550 has a snapped tab on his and it falls out and hangs from its leash all the time

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> * 
> 
> Sales tactic. Stuhrling primarily makes entry-level automatics with Chinese movements. Invicta does a similar thing with their pricing schemes.*



I see, thanks! That's what I was guessing. Looks really cool though.

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## G

Okay will do.....why doesn't he get it fixed under warranty?

----------


## ercchry

> _Originally posted by G_ 
> *Okay will do.....why doesn't he get it fixed under warranty?*



he is planning on it... truck was out east at the lake for the summer, its only been back in town for a week or so... hell, for all i know it is fixed  :ROFL!:  

its still just one of those things thats just annoying and an easy catch at delivery

----------


## DENZILDON

> _Originally posted by snowcat_ 
> *^ my friend has that surround sound system. I think it's really good.*



It is a good start up from the box, the good thing is the AMP has enough power if you upgrade the speakers in the future. Also love the mic measuring system for the surround system. Pretty neat!

----------


## msommers

Totem Hawks  :Big Grin:

----------


## austic

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> * 
> 
> Just noticed this! Sounds like a killer trip. Have you been to SE Asia before?*



First time, cant wait. 

highlight will be the four nights diving in Komodo.

----------


## jutes

> _Originally posted by swak_ 
> *New twig!
> ... this guy is such a stud in comparison to every other stick i've played with - would highly recommend to any of you hockey guys out there!
> 
> *



Their curve listings are confusing. WTF is a sakic/hall curve?

----------


## jampack

Since I am totally in love with archery and I have been in the range most of the time, I have upgraded my equipment to this:

 

The riser is exactly the same as on the picture (Hoyt Ion-x Blue Fusion). I already have the limbs as well and the same as on the picture (except mine is wood F7). Can't wait to start shooting with it!

----------


## swak

> _Originally posted by jutes_ 
> *
> 
> Their curve listings are confusing. WTF is a sakic/hall curve?*



Haha dono man! 
I have a Hall curve on another Easton stick I have and on the Rekker its a Stastny. Both are almost identical... Dono what Sakik's is though...

I thought they were just doing Ryan and Stastny on them originally, regalrdess, a radical beast!

----------


## Lex350

Hahahaha...just had to get one.

----------


## jutes

> _Originally posted by swak_ 
> * 
> 
> Haha dono man! 
> I have a Hall curve on another Easton stick I have and on the Rekker its a Stastny. Both are almost identical... Dono what Sakik's is though...
> 
> I thought they were just doing Ryan and Stastny on them originally, regalrdess, a radical beast!*



Well I'm an Easton whore, I love their whippyness. How does the EK15 compare?

----------


## RX-7_TWINTURBO

» Click image for larger version
Big thanks to Justin @ Gem for bringing this one in for me.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> _Originally posted by jampack_ 
> *Since I am totally in love with archery and I have been in the range most of the time, I have upgraded my equipment to this:
> 
> [img]http://shop.archerycountry.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/f/u/fusion_ion.png[/IMG] 
> *



Just curious, has the range gotten busier since Daryl on Walking Dead?

----------


## swak

> _Originally posted by jutes_ 
> * 
> 
> Well I'm an Easton whore, I love their whippyness. How does the EK15 compare?*



Haha. Yea loved my last stick - was torn between the new Mako and this...
But love it man, still whippy as hell, and everythings in the right place with it - knows what I wanna do before I do it.
The cureve/lie is perfect, stiffer/but still whips (first composite stick that's all one piece), and gives such a rad feel for the puck on your stick

----------


## benyl

> _Originally posted by G_ 
> *Just arrived at Lone Star...should get it this week some time...will post better pictures when I get the car.
> *



Lonestar? I thought you were a Hyatt devotee.

Nice Beyond Accord Cab by the way.

----------


## Graham_A_M

> _Originally posted by rotten42_ 
> *Hahahaha...just had to get one.
> 
> 
> *



Where did you find that? all the online stores wont ship those masks to Canada.. :Frown:

----------


## Lex350

Ya.....I had trouble at first but Amazon.ca had one. It came in yesterday. I'm letting it air out because of the latex/plastic smell......going to have fun with this thing. It is completely stupid but sometimes that's just what you need.

----------


## jampack

> _Originally posted by Tik-Tok_ 
> * 
> 
> Just curious, has the range gotten busier since Daryl on Walking Dead?*



Did he go there? I have not seen any changes but weekends are always busy.

----------


## G

> _Originally posted by benyl_ 
> * 
> 
> Lonestar? I thought you were a Hyatt devotee.
> 
> Nice Beyond Accord Cab by the way.*



Nope initially got my C63 at Hyatt because I just happened to drive by after work. Lone Star is a much better run business for sure.

a 400 horse power Accord sir!

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Team_Mclaren

> _Originally posted by swak_ 
> * 
> 
> Haha. Yea loved my last stick - was torn between the new Mako and this...
> But love it man, still whippy as hell, and everythings in the right place with it - knows what I wanna do before I do it.
> The cureve/lie is perfect, stiffer/but still whips (first composite stick that's all one piece), and gives such a rad feel for the puck on your stick*




bought another APX

» Click image for larger version


ek15 looks good, I like a light stick cause im weak as fuck lol. I love the APX so much I bought anther. Having used an RS and APX I hate how the RS feels. Might have to go try out an EK15 

Saw a few Easton V series lately, not sure how I feel about them tho.

----------


## flipstah

The alternator for the Land Rover is done! Thanks, Amperage!

» Click image for larger version

----------


## FraserB

^ Wanna PM me a price on that? Might get mine re-wound for higher output instead of looking for a new one.

Got the tires put on the truck. HUGE thanks to Jay at Tunerworks! They stayed late to finish off the job, rides perfect and love the new look. Definitely recommend them for tire stuff.

Only have a crappy night shot for now. Tires are 285/70/17 Duratracs

----------


## adamc

Mind if I ask how much? I need 20"s but I'm looking at the exact same tire.

----------


## Supa Dexta

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## Blue

» Click image for larger version
Test pipe

» Click image for larger version 
Ess tune

» Click image for larger version 

1M bumper for my M3

 :Big Grin:

----------


## superflychief

My early Christmas present.

----------


## flipstah

^ Bigger. Can't see shit.

----------


## austic

Early Christmas gift to the GF and I, Put down our deposit for the Komodo Portion of our trip. 

Dream Trip to Komodo

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by superflychief_ 
> *My early Christmas present.
> 
> *



Can see it now.  :Love:  

Where did you purchase it?

----------


## superflychief

Peoples. It's the only place that carried it. It's a strange model. The stainless steel is 96b175, the black face like mine with rubber strap is 98b181 and on the tag, mine was 98b182, but Bulova's site doesn't even list it. Either way, got it for 35% off so I'm happy.

----------


## msommers

Managed to get a great price and couldn't help myself  :ROFL!:  Will make working in LR that much better.

----------


## jsn

> _Originally posted by rotten42_ 
> *Hahahaha...just had to get one.
> 
> 
> *



Never understood why they're so popular. Must be another chive fad. My sister has one from back when she was probably 10 years old. Dressed up as a horse for Halloween.

----------


## max_boost

Addiction continues lol

----------


## max_boost

Most up to date collection haha damn sales 

Matching socks, pants, gloves and helmets too LOOL

----------


## flipstah

^ Damn, you went on a spree!  :Drool:   :thumbs up:

----------


## flipstah

^ Damn, you went on a spree!  :Drool:   :thumbs up:

----------


## snowcat

ThinkPad X1 Carbon




Anyone looking at getting a laptop should seriously consider the ThinkPad line up. This is now my second one and they are best, bro!

----------


## 95EagleAWD

Well, rent to own, but this is a big step away from piano and brass instruments that I play.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## eblend

Very expensive month for me:

----------


## 95EagleAWD

> _Originally posted by Sugarphreak_ 
> *^^ Cool!
> 
> That is a pretty small violin... you can play it when Modelexis goes on rants about socialism  
> 
> Cue the drums 
> Ba dum dum pishhhhh*



Hahaha. It is a full size violin. But I like your style.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by 95EagleAWD_ 
> * 
> 
> Hahaha. It is a full size violin. But I like your style.*



I was thinking of trying it out as well. Let me know how it goes!

----------


## boarderfatty

Not super recent but last sunday I was watching guitar cover video's on youtube, which progressed into piano covers, so the day after I stopped by Giovanni music and talked to a good sales person.

Walked away with this, Yamaha P155 Digital Piano with stand, bench, and 3 pedal accessories 



Also earlier this month went on an online shopping spree and bought a bunch of vans. 7 models, 3 of each model... I really need a second shoe closet, the first is veerryy full now ha ha

Canvas Low Pro Era


Hiker Authentic


L&H Era 59


Military Ludlow


Wax and Twill Ludlow


Micro Herringbone Madero


Atwood in Black/Sudan/Antique

----------


## msommers

> _Originally posted by 95EagleAWD_ 
> * 
> 
> Hahaha. It is a full size violin. But I like your style.*



Very nice choice.

Curious, did you take any formal piano lessons?

----------


## boarderfatty

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *Very nice choice.
> 
> Curious, did you take any formal piano lessons?*



A long time ago, I got up to grade 6, stopped playing when I was 11ish, so I haven't played in almost 15 years. I completely forgot how to read sheet music, but have started looking at it again. Mainly I have been watching youtube tutorials. I have been surprised at how easy it is coming back. In the last week I have learn Don't Stop Believing and Coming home, a couple essential panty droppers ha ha

----------


## msommers

I've been considering getting back into piano. Made it up to grade 3 when I was younger but now I'm useless with sheet music. A lot of classical guitar is in sheet music and I'm forced to find the tabs right now lol.

----------


## boarderfatty

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *I've been considering getting back into piano. Made it up to grade 3 when I was younger but now I'm useless with sheet music. A lot of classical guitar is in sheet music and I'm forced to find the tabs right now lol.*



Ya, back when I was young playing piano was "sooooo gay" I picked up the acoustic guitar about 7 years ago and have been slowly collecting them and getting better. But I have been finding that piano is actually a cool instrument, and that there are lots of songs that I want to learn that you need a piano for and cant play on the guitar.

Sheet music is coming back pretty easy for piano, I haven't ever tried reading it for guitar though. Basically you remember where middle c is count your way up and down from there. Sort of know what it means when the note is hollow filled in wide etc. after that just listen to the song to get timing down

----------


## 01RedDX

.

----------


## AndyL

Wanted to try something a little more fun on the cnc router... Its been boring lately mostly cutting parts to fix itself. (And we won't discuss the extremely slow build of a enclosure for it)

So I ordered up the dxf's for this:



Now I need to chase down some ⅛" upcut endmills...

----------


## 95EagleAWD

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> * 
> 
> Very nice choice.
> 
> Curious, did you take any formal piano lessons?*



Yeah, I have grade two theory and grade 7 RCM piano exams. I've played piano since I was six, and trombone/trumpet since I was 14.

----------


## 01RedDX

.

----------


## zieg

Amazingly it doesn't sound like it looks. Not bad for $160

http://www.pbone.co.uk

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by ZiG-87_ 
> *
> 
> Amazingly it doesn't sound like it looks. Not bad for $160
> 
> http://www.pbone.co.uk*



LOL, I miss the trombone. I think they're cheap now at St Johns. 

FYI, reading sheet music is like riding a bike. It'll be second nature.

Andy, let me know if you have free time to make one for sale!!!

----------


## DENZILDON

I know how to play music guitar, bass, drums but only by ear and tabs. I still want to learn how to read music and get this badboy of a plastic trumpet! And that trombone has been getting very good reviews the past years already.

http://www.long-mcquade.com/products...pet_-_Blue.htm

----------


## AndyL

Making full units - probably not... I don't have the patience for the sanding/staining and fiddling to get multiple running  :Wink: 

But cutting a few wooden parts sets wouldnt be a hard sell...

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by DENZILDON_ 
> *I know how to play music guitar, bass, drums but only by ear and tabs. I still want to learn how to read music and get this badboy of a plastic trumpet! And that trombone has been getting very good reviews the past years already.
> 
> http://www.long-mcquade.com/products...pet_-_Blue.htm*



I'd take music theory class if you're really interested in learning to read sheet music. 

It'll be easer to determine speed, volume, articulation, etc.

----------


## DENZILDON

I need an instructor who can show how the music plays. I'm more of a hands on person and if someone shows me how it sounds I get it really quick. I know all the chords but it's when you have everything combined, etc is when I get completely wacked!  :crazy nut:

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by AndyL_ 
> *Wanted to try something a little more fun on the cnc router... Its been boring lately mostly cutting parts to fix itself. (And we won't discuss the extremely slow build of a enclosure for it)
> *



What CNC router do you have? I've been kicking around the idea of putting one together.

----------


## AndyL

Its a 24x48 cut area loosely Jgro based unit. Hobbycnc controller, nothing fancy 

Has some issues so may just be on track for a full overhaul/rebuild one of these days...

----------


## zieg

Holy shit, that trumpet is awesome! It's been years since I played anything, hopefully it comes back quick. They offered to let me play in the store and I said helllllllll no. :p

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by ZiG-87_ 
> *Holy shit, that trumpet is awesome! It's been years since I played anything, hopefully it comes back quick. They offered to let me play in the store and I said helllllllll no. :p*



You may have trouble because that's a trombone.  :ROFL!:

----------


## 95EG6P

the jawbone jambox

----------


## 95EG6P

> _Originally posted by jampack_ 
> *Since I am totally in love with archery and I have been in the range most of the time, I have upgraded my equipment to this:
> 
>  
> 
> The riser is exactly the same as on the picture (Hoyt Ion-x Blue Fusion). I already have the limbs as well and the same as on the picture (except mine is wood F7). Can't wait to start shooting with it!*



holy catniss

----------


## GTS4tw

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> You may have trouble because that's a trombone. *



hahaha  :ROFL!:

----------


## zieg

Lol, I meant they offered to let my try the trombone before buying it. I just let her play it for me instead. If I want standing right there I would never have believed the sound I was hearing was coming from a plastic instrument.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## msommers

> _Originally posted by AndyL_ 
> *Wanted to try something a little more fun on the cnc router... Its been boring lately mostly cutting parts to fix itself. (And we won't discuss the extremely slow build of a enclosure for it)
> 
> So I ordered up the dxf's for this:
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need to chase down some &amp;#8539;&quot; upcut endmills...*



I swear to God I saw something like this but it was an over-engineered device to stir your coffee!! I'll see if I can find it, pretty awesome.

----------


## mo_money2supe

Just picked up this bad boy over the weekend:


http://www.babyjogger.com/city_elite_sngl_dtl.aspx

Expecting our first one in January 2014.  :Clap:   :Love:  Honestly, shopping for cars (new or used) is an easier task! Looks like the only toys I'll be buying in the future won't be for me anymore. Apparently I'm growing up...  :crazy nut:

----------


## Chandler_Racing

Picked up a loaded red A6. Finally feeling old...

 

Won't do much with it, likely tint and ADV.1 wheels.

----------


## DENZILDON

> _Originally posted by Sugarphreak_ 
> * 
> I have one of those in storage somewhere at my parents place. Considered picking it up again, I used to be quite good. However without having a band to play with it isn't much fun*



Is it hard to learn?

----------


## zieg

Not really. I like the trombone because it's fairly simple. At least, my brain deals with a slide better than keys. One you remember slide positions for the common notes, you're good. Then you grab a book, starting with some easy songs, if you like you can play an orchestral arrangement recording as you play, and away you go.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by DENZILDON_ 
> * 
> 
> Is it hard to learn?*



Nah. If you're not tone-deaf, it's not hard to memorize the positions.

It's like driving a stick shift.

----------


## DENZILDON

Damn you guys, now I want one! And I'm still working the Harmonica.

----------


## Ntense_SpecV

My work bonus came in so I went ahead and bought myself some Christmas presents...

UN32F5500 for the bedroom

 

Along with a TV wall mount and separate component mount

 

Never had a TV in my bedroom before so it will be nice to watch news in the morning before heading to work.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## codetrap

> _Originally posted by mo_money2supe_ 
> *Just picked up this bad boy over the weekend:
> 
> 
> http://www.babyjogger.com/city_elite_sngl_dtl.aspx
> 
> Expecting our first one in January 2014.   Honestly, shopping for cars (new or used) is an easier task! Looks like the only toys I'll be buying in the future won't be for me anymore. Apparently I'm growing up... *



 Hehe.. me too. We bought this one this time around. Last time around I went the chariot route with a separate car seat, and it was a pain, so this time she insisted we get the "system". She also insisted that it have a cupholder for both her and the kid, as well as a food tray. 


http://www.toysrus.ca/product/index....uctId=17329466

----------


## mo_money2supe

> _Originally posted by codetrap_ 
> * Hehe.. me too. We bought this one this time around. Last time around I went the chariot route with a separate car seat, and it was a pain, so this time she insisted we get the &quot;system&quot;. She also insisted that it have a cupholder for both her and the kid, as well as a food tray. 
> *



Congrats! Curious to know what you mean by it being a pain with a separate car seat. We did pick up an adaptor for the stroller for an infant seat to snap into. Are the "system" ones easier some how?

----------


## FraserB



----------


## A790

500 psi of water pressure
Dual three stage vacuums (equivalent to having seven Dyson's basically)
Built-in heater to ensure consistent supply of piping hot (185-225F) water

 :Drool:  

lol

----------


## R-Audi

Went a little overboard at FutureShop yesterday...
Didnt really need Black Friday when they had a VIP sale yesterday. No lines, no mayhem and everything I wanted was on sale. (Nest was regular price.. apparently they cant be discounted much like Apple products)

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by R-Audi_ 
> *Went a little overboard at FutureShop yesterday...
> Didnt really need Black Friday when they had a VIP sale yesterday. No lines, no mayhem and everything I wanted was on sale. (Nest was regular price.. apparently they cant be discounted much like Apple products)
> 
> *



WHOA WHOA WHOA. 

THIS IS AWESOME. I MUST HAVE IT.

----------


## Unknown303

> _Originally posted by FraserB_ 
> **



I got one of those. Works well.

----------


## snowcat

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> WHOA WHOA WHOA. 
> 
> THIS IS AWESOME. I MUST HAVE IT.*



What is so cool about it as well is they are going to be fully control4 certified for home automation coming in Jan

----------


## jwslam

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * WHOA WHOA WHOA. 
> 
> THIS IS AWESOME. I MUST HAVE IT.*



Next comes standard Bridgeland Crossings.  :Wink: 
http://bridgelandcrossings.com/interiors.html

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

Ordered some KW V1s for my 135i today, Black Friday sale finally made me pull the trigger!

----------


## snowcat

Iphone 5C - biggest piece of crap ever. On my second one and the common screen loose/clicking issues is still apparent. Junk.

----------


## FraserB

Doesn't the C stand for cheap?

----------


## snowcat

Crap....

----------


## swak

Now gotta wait 'til June ughhhhh  :Big Grin:

----------


## eblend

> _Originally posted by snowcat_ 
> *Crap....*



China


Bought Live + AC3 today (already have the rest, was missing 3)

----------


## Sentry

Brian Crower 272 cams
Brian Crower springs and retainers
Powerhouse Racing oil pump
Titan Motorsports 3500rpm torque converter

 :Big Grin:

----------


## asp integra

> _Originally posted by R-Audi_ 
> *Went a little overboard at FutureShop yesterday...
> Didnt really need Black Friday when they had a VIP sale yesterday. No lines, no mayhem and everything I wanted was on sale. (Nest was regular price.. apparently they cant be discounted much like Apple products)
> 
> 
>  
> 
> *



I think I got the same TV as you Thursday night at future shop, 50" Samsung 6800 series, so stoked on it!

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

I love new guitar day.



ESP LTD F-4E, mahogany/maple neck-through to mahogany body, ebony top and fretboard. Sounds awesome.

----------


## AE92_TreunoSC

SICK!!!!!!! ^^ My buddy is looking for a bass just like that. Hows the weight?

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

It's definitely a bit heavier than my Ibanez, but I don't find it unmanageable. Seems reasonably well-balanced, but I'm no expert!

----------


## jampack

> _Originally posted by 95EG6P_ 
> * 
> 
> holy catniss*



You mean..?


lol. Anyway, I returned the F7 limbs and got the new Quattro instead.  :Smilie:  (But won't arrive until January)

----------


## lilmira

Tired of looking for a good mount for my phone. With this I no longer need to look at my phone and save some precious battery. Is winter over yet?

----------


## KuruptEX

» Click image for larger version

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by jampack_ 
> * 
> 
> lol. Anyway, I returned the F7 limbs and got the new Quattro instead.  (But won't arrive until January)
> 
> *



What made you get rid of the F7s?

----------


## jampack

> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> * 
> 
> What made you get rid of the F7s?*



I actually ordered the wrong weight. I had 46 lb F7's (with my draw length, I will end up 54ish pounds to the clicker) and thought really, it's a huge jump from where I am right now (38 lbs only to the clicker) so I ordered a lower weight Quattro limbs (42 lbs).

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Ah that makes sense, a 38->54# jump would be hell on your form.

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by eblend_ 
> * 
> 
> China
> 
> 
> Bought Live + AC3 today (already have the rest, was missing 3)
> 
> 
> ...



Gotta admit.. I found AC3 pretty disappointing compared to AC2 and Black Flag. 


Put a 6 bulb version of this light for my reef tank on order today.. 
» Click image for larger version

----------


## amear

> _Originally posted by Sentry_ 
> *Brian Crower 272 cams
> Brian Crower springs and retainers
> Powerhouse Racing oil pump
> Titan Motorsports 3500rpm torque converter
> 
> *



 :thumbs up:  

For what car?

----------


## 01RedDX

.

----------


## Sentry

> _Originally posted by amear_ 
> * 
> 
>  
> 
> For what car?*



All for the Aristo. Besides making more power, I'm really excited to try that converter. Should make fairly instant boost no matter how fast/what gear I'm in. Even from a stop.  :Big Grin:

----------


## eblend

Bought Wii U mario and luigi set for $189 yesterday, will sit next to my ps4 and xbox one, couldn't pass it up at that price!



Booked my tickets to Japan in March from the 19th until April 9th, right in time for the Sakura season that my wife wanted to go home to  :Big Grin: , $1200 each isn't terrible through SFO

Get to fly on the new 787 (hope no battery issues...), so stocked for that as its the only modern commercial airliner I haven't been on yet.

----------


## blitz

Some ebay Veneer:


R0311470 by ryankarr, on Flickr

----------


## AndyL

> _Originally posted by blitz_ 
> *Some ebay Veneer:
> 
> 
> R0311470 by ryankarr, on Flickr*



You so suck... What are you building to make me feel inadequate now?  :ROFL!:

----------


## ekguy

some pretty epic stuff showing up in here!!

that trip to japan will be nuts.

 :Pimpin':  

and pics of the tank that light is going on!

 :thumbs up:

----------


## blitz

> _Originally posted by AndyL_ 
> * 
> 
> You so suck... What are you building to make me feel inadequate now? *



The walnut on the left is going to be a bathroom vanity, not sure about the rosewood on the right, but it only cost me $10 to add to my order  :Smilie:

----------


## 4doorj

Finally bought myself one of these

----------


## A790

> _Originally posted by eblend_ 
> *Bought Wii U mario and luigi set for $189 yesterday, will sit next to my ps4 and xbox one, couldn't pass it up at that price!*



Where'd you buy it for that price?!

----------


## schocker

> _Originally posted by A790_ 
> * 
> Where'd you buy it for that price?!*



I think superstore had them. Was going to check but saw it was on RFD so probably a lost cause now  :ROFL!:

----------


## K3RMiTdot

> _Originally posted by schocker_ 
> * 
> I think superstore had them. Was going to check but saw it was on RFD so probably a lost cause now *



i got it price matched at futureshop yesterday for less HAHAA

----------


## eblend

> _Originally posted by K3RMiTdot_ 
> * 
> 
> i got it price matched at futureshop yesterday for less HAHAA*



Yep got mine at Superstore on Southland, they had the last 2 and my friend and I got them.

Many people were price matching -$11 or something for their difference policy, some even got a $50 gift card on top cuz of some promo. I was happy enough with $189, and I hate price matching, feel like such a cheapass when I do it haha

----------


## lilmira

» Click image for larger version 

Gotta stop looking at deals godamit!  :Bang Head:  
Well merry x'mas to myself.

----------


## Graham_A_M

^ Where did you get those? they look pretty bad ass. I just wish they came with laces instead of velcro straps.

----------


## lilmira

chainreaction, 69.49 till monday, 9.99 shipping, I ordered replacement heel pads as well. Good deal even with duty, super without.

If I get passed by a cruiser bike wearing these, I'll just say it's my recovery day.  :Big Grin:

----------


## swak

> _Originally posted by lilmira_ 
> *
> If I get passed by a cruiser bike wearing these, I'll just say it's my recovery day. *




Recovery day everyyyyy ride hahaha..

Nice shoes though mang!
How do they fit? And what were you rocking before these?

----------


## Shlade

Season 1-6 breaking bad

----------


## lilmira

> _Originally posted by swak_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> Recovery day everyyyyy ride hahaha..
> 
> Nice shoes though mang!
> How do they fit? And what were you rocking before these?*



I'll find out, just ordered them. I have Shimano R87 now. The Shimano's are actually a bit lighter according to spec. Oh well, the cool factor will make me ride faster I'm sure haha.

----------


## 4runneron36s

Panasonic ST60 plasma. I ran slides for 100hrs to break in the TV and then used DNice's picture settings in lieu of professional calibration. 


It's a shame they're discontinuing plasma production this year  :Frown:

----------


## austic

11 Week TT Olympic Lifting program 
Cant wait

----------


## mrsingh

For the 4Runner: Clear corners, a Limited front bumper, and a '98 Grille.

----------


## Ekliptix

http://www.burton.com/default/wheeli...or=11607100202
» Click image for larger version

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

2014 Subaru BRZ Sport Tech in Lightning Red!

----------


## Neil4Speed

> _Originally posted by blitz_ 
> *Some ebay Veneer:
> 
> 
> R0311470 by ryankarr, on Flickr*



I'm a bit confused how you apply that to a vanity? Sounds really cool, can you expand or post a link?

----------


## Ekliptix

> _Originally posted by Twin_Cam_Turbo_ 
> *2014 Subaru BRZ Sport Tech in Lightning Red!*



nice! is it staying NA?

----------


## Hallowed_point

> _Originally posted by Twin_Cam_Turbo_ 
> *2014 Subaru BRZ Sport Tech in Lightning Red!*



How about some pictures? Nice score.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> _Originally posted by Ekliptix_ 
> * 
> nice! is it staying NA?*



For now yes, but once warranty expires...

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> _Originally posted by Hallowed_point_ 
> * 
> 
> How about some pictures? Nice score.*



I will when I pick up the car next week probably. I need to figure out how to get it home without driving it, summer only for this car and I want the paint to be 3Med before spring.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> _Originally posted by Sugarphreak_ 
> * 
> 
>  What happened to the Miata plan!
> 
> Damn, that must be exciting. 
> 
> IMO BRZ &gt; FRS btw... good job!*



For once my mom talked me into spending more money on a car...oh yeah and she thinks Miata's are gay  :ROFL!:

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> _Originally posted by Sugarphreak_ 
> * 
> 
> I was so looking forward to making fun of you *



Honestly my parents pointed out the payment I would be saving ever month, I would just spend on mods anyway so why not just buy something with warranty and know that it should be somewhat reliable and that it will keep me from spending more money on mods.

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> _Originally posted by Cos_ 
> * 
> 
> LOL horse shit.*



Haha shut up and help me stay strong against the mods!

In all honestly in two years with my BMW I restrained myself to a set of wheels and tires, a flash tune, black grills, a tow hook, two roof racks, and 1M tail lights, that's not too bad.

----------


## FraserB

> _Originally posted by Twin_Cam_Turbo_ 
> * 
> 
> it will keep me from spending more money on mods.*



LOOOOOL!

I said the same with the truck, no mods to it at all. I lasted 37 days before I ordered a level kit for the front. Then a rear block. Then a headache rack. Then a brush guard. Then LED lights. Then tires. And a tuner.

Thank god it already had a tonneau and bedliner.

----------


## eglove

Don't buy two roof racks for the BRZ

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> _Originally posted by eglove_ 
> *Don't buy two roof racks for the BRZ*



I don't even think you can get any kind of roof rack for it? It doesn't matter anyway, I have a rack/box for my way more practical Laggin Wagon anyway, which will serve all daily driver/commute duties until the day it dies.

----------


## Hallowed_point

> _Originally posted by Sugarphreak_ 
> * 
> 
>  What happened to the Miata plan!
> 
> Damn, that must be exciting. 
> 
> IMO BRZ &gt; FRS btw... good job!*



I also would take a BRZ over an FRS. I prefer the styling. 

& As if you aren't going to mod it. Everyone says that..."this time will be different.." I give you + - 30 days from when you pick it up to when you start planning mods  :Big Grin:

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

Damn you guys leave me no confidence in my self restraint haha.

I was already planning rally armors and some different wheels and tires since before I bought it...

----------


## eglove

Coilovers, pheoxs is selling his supercharger setup too!

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> _Originally posted by eglove_ 
> *Coilovers, pheoxs is selling his supercharger setup too!*



LALALALALA I can't hear you/read this post...

----------


## amear

> _Originally posted by Twin_Cam_Turbo_ 
> * 
> 
> I will when I pick up the car next week probably. I need to figure out how to get it home without driving it, summer only for this car and I want the paint to be 3Med before spring.*



 Have a flatbed take it to Wrap Werkz or Shadow tint for a full 3M and than tow it straight to your garage. :thumbs up:

----------


## beyond_ban

What happened to the 135i? Trade it in? The difference in power must be shocking... But BRZ's are nice, tempting cars. Congrats!

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Twin_Cam_Turbo_ 
> * 
> 
> Honestly my parents pointed out the payment I would be saving ever month, I would just spend on mods anyway so why not just buy something with warranty and know that it should be somewhat reliable and that it will keep me from spending more money on mods.*



BWHAHAHA YOUR MOM PWNED YOU.

Sugarphreak covered it best  :Smilie: 

As for the 3M, why couldn't you get a deal to get it done at the dealership before possession? Either through the dealer or a mobile crew, you can get it before driving it.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> _Originally posted by amear_ 
> * 
> Have a flatbed take it to Wrap Werkz or Shadow tint for a full 3M and than tow it straight to your garage.*



I'm having 3M done at work when I get a chance because it will be at dead cost, $700 to do full front fenders, full hood, bumper and in front of rear wheels.




> _Originally posted by beyond_ban_ 
> *What happened to the 135i? Trade it in? The difference in power must be shocking... But BRZ's are nice, tempting cars. Congrats!*



Sold it on the weekend.





> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> BWHAHAHA YOUR MOM PWNED YOU.
> 
> Sugarphreak covered it best 
> 
> As for the 3M, why couldn't you get a deal to get it done at the dealership before possession? Either through the dealer or a mobile crew, you can get it before driving it.*



Centaur sends their 3M out so it's harder to get a deal on, and they also seem to use thinner material, my parents XV Crosstrek rocks shot straight through it in the first year.

----------


## flipstah

Get it out right now! Snow drifts lol!

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

Fuuuuuu I already found an exhaust I want and am looking into wheels  :Frown:

----------


## flipstah

lulz.

----------


## DeleriousZ

You cannot resist the temptation. I tried to do the same thing. Didn't work lol

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by DeleriousZ_ 
> *You cannot resist the temptation. I tried to do the same thing. Didn't work lol*



I think everyone on this forum is like that.  :ROFL!:

----------


## muse017

early christmas gift for me lol

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## Sentry

Merry Christmas to me...

----------


## Go4Long

> _Originally posted by muse017_ 
> *early christmas gift for me lol*



Nice, you got the front 25% of a toyota tundra  :Smilie:

----------


## amear

> _Originally posted by muse017_ 
> *early christmas gift for me lol*



These new Tundras designing reminds me of Nissan pick ups. None the less I like them better than the older Tundras.

----------


## swak

> _Originally posted by Sentry_ 
> *Merry Christmas to me...
> 
> *




Logic seems legit  :Pimpin':

----------


## muse017

> _Originally posted by Sugarphreak_ 
> *^^ Nice! Looks shiny, need to get some mud on it!*



Considering the weather in Calgary right now, I'd love to get set of winter instead of mud. All season just doesn't cut it.

----------


## SkiBum5.0

Bluetooth quiet plane ride goodness

----------


## Sentry

:Big Grin: 

It's actually a gift for someone but I'll have to take some pictures with it before I box it up again.

----------


## sh0ko

» Click image for larger version

----------


## DeleriousZ

Dude is that seriously a Keanu figurine? That's amazing.

----------


## AndyL

I'm going to regret this one...



Replaces the 4runner the wife squished... Traction/stability control FTW! leather, bose stereo (hah... I have a loonie says speakers are blown before new years; but I can dream that it might be adequate enough to endure some abuse) 

In other words, enough toys to keep her happy, and hopefully with a new set of winters - the traction/stability will keep her off the jersey barriers this next snow storm...  :Cry:

----------


## jampack

> _Originally posted by sh0ko_ 
> *» Click image for larger version*



Awesome monitor. I have the same one, 27". Good buy  :Smilie:

----------


## ExtraSlow

Not terribly exciting.

----------


## s dime

> _Originally posted by ExtraSlow_ 
> *Not terribly exciting. 
> *



Bama socks, good buy!

----------


## spacerz

Custom Top Hats: 
» Click image for larger version

Milspec Harness Plate: 
» Click image for larger version

----------


## finboy



----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

OMFG Rickenbackers are sexy as hell.

----------


## Sugarphreak

..

----------


## finboy

> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> *OMFG Rickenbackers are sexy as hell.*



Had to sell my jetglo 330 to fund it, sounds like someone is coming to get it tomorrow, totally worth it.

----------


## AndyL

> _Originally posted by Sugarphreak_ 
> * 
> 
> Damn, you are ball'n out of control these days Andy! 
> 
> Whats next, carbon fiber toe/shank snowmobile boots that are rated to -100, or something ridiculous?*



 :ROFL!:  

I was eyeballing how terrible mine look... May just have to get a new pair, yup!

----------


## boarderfatty

Bought some of these



From Here



Took them here



Left one here

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by finboy_ 
> * 
> 
> Had to sell my jetglo 330 to fund it, sounds like someone is coming to get it tomorrow, totally worth it.*



I'd agree that's a worthy upgrade, the new one is a 360 if I'm not mistaken?

----------


## Zhariak

REMOVED

----------


## finboy

> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> * 
> 
> I'd agree that's a worthy upgrade, the new one is a 360 if I'm not mistaken?*



Yup, waiting in the black hole that is customs, something tells me it won't get here before I leave the country so I won't get to play it, or my new amps until I get back in town

----------


## finboy

> _Originally posted by boarderfatty_ 
> *Bought some of these
> 
> 
> 
> From Here
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So awesome  :thumbs up:

----------


## A790

I hate when I go to Gem by Carati...

» Click image for larger version

» Click image for larger version

----------


## msommers

My latest aryclic from Posterjack arrived finally after waiting over 2 weeks! What I'd do to be back in South Africa...

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

Ordered my first "mod" for the BRZ today, some weather tech digifit floor mats!

----------


## Hallowed_point

> _Originally posted by Twin_Cam_Turbo_ 
> *Ordered my first &quot;mod&quot; for the BRZ today, some weather tech digifit floor mats!*



Technically it is a mod..uh oh

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> _Originally posted by Hallowed_point_ 
> * 
> 
> Technically it is a mod..uh oh*



Does the car cover I bought count as a mod too?

----------


## blitz

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *My latest aryclic from Posterjack arrived finally after waiting over 2 weeks! What I'd do to be back in South Africa...*



I got a few of mine just a few days ago too, must have sold a lot during the sale  :crazy nut:  

My latest:

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## Tik-Tok

That looks well packaged  :ROFL!:

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## Tik-Tok

> _Originally posted by Sugarphreak_ 
> *Yeah the two cardboard squares really appeared to have helped
> 
> 
> wtf am I going to do... these stupid things sell for a small fortune locally*





Let her open the gift, then explain you'll buy her another one, intact, online again.

----------


## schocker

Glue it together crapily and call it an art piece?  :ROFL!:  
Almost ordered one of those online from the bay, glad I did not  :Shock:

----------


## Serria1

Pontiac G8 GT with only 328 Km 323 Km before the test drive
12 hour round trip to pick it up on friday

----------


## jwslam

Installation by *AutodreamMarvin*  
THANKS! 

(Actually bought it 2 months ago but just got in installed yesterday)
http://www.visions.ca/Catalogue/Cate...u=VIPER4204V2W

----------


## C_Dave45

My work boots are horrible on ice/packed snow. Wiped out just walking across Home Depot parking lot.....

Solution!!!!!! (These things are AWESOME!!!!)

----------


## AE92_TreunoSC

> _Originally posted by Serria1_ 
> [B]Pontiac G8 GT with only 328 Km 323 Km before the test drive
> 12 hour round trip to pick it up on friday



Where was that gem hidden?

----------


## swak

> _Originally posted by C_Dave45_ 
> *My work boots are horrible on ice/packed snow. Wiped out just walking across Home Depot parking lot.....
> 
> Solution!!!!!! (These things are AWESOME!!!!)
> 
> *



Awesome!
Did you find those locally Dave?

I have the same problem with the work boots.... The rubber compound has got to be so damn hard, i slip walking into the office from the field on the tile every damn time haha... Getting real annoying.

----------


## speedog

> _Originally posted by swak_ 
> * 
> 
> Awesome!
> Did you find those locally Dave?
> 
> I have the same problem with the work boots.... The rubber compound has got to be so damn hard, i slip walking into the office from the field on the tile every damn time haha... Getting real annoying.*



Saw something like this at the Huntington Hills Canadian Tire.

----------


## C_Dave45

> _Originally posted by swak_ 
> * 
> 
> Awesome!
> Did you find those locally Dave?
> 
> I have the same problem with the work boots.... The rubber compound has got to be so damn hard, i slip walking into the office from the field on the tile every damn time haha... Getting real annoying.*



Any Marks. $20 for the pair. You have to watch when you walk onto a store floor ie: VC tile or ceramic tile. It's like walking with golf shoes. But you can pop them off in a second. And easily put them back on. 
Now I RUN everywhere! ...with my arms stretched out behind me
 :ROFL!:

----------


## Serria1

> _Originally posted by AE92_TreunoSC_ 
> * 
> 
> Where was that gem hidden?*



Originally bought in Wainwright delivered to Killam(100km) and back to Wainwright(100 km) then traliered to Chestermere.

----------


## AE92_TreunoSC

> _Originally posted by Serria1_ 
> * 
> Originally bought in Wainwright delivered to Killam(100km) and back to Wainwright(100 km) then traliered to Chestermere.*



Crazy, well it will do you well! I got to drive a G8GT, E39 M5 and IS-F back to back and can say it is by far the most fun. Especially an auto. 

We put a magnaflow exhaust and some intake on it and it really let it breathe, takes away from the sleeper aspect though  :Smilie:

----------


## bleu

> _Originally posted by C_Dave45_ 
> * 
> 
> Any Marks. $20 for the pair. You have to watch when you walk onto a store floor ie: VC tile or ceramic tile. It's like walking with golf shoes. But you can pop them off in a second. And easily put them back on. 
> Now I RUN everywhere! ...with my arms stretched out behind me
> *



Awesome! I will have to pick up a pair for my husband. Thanks!

----------


## DJ Lazy

Canon 70D w/ EF-S 18-135mm IS STM Kit Lens.

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Ven

Just another China special. $799 at Canadian Tire with a coupon. Should be good enough for the farm.  :Pooosie:

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by Ven_ 
> *Just another China special. $799 at Canadian Tire with a coupon. Should be good enough for the farm.  
> *



I don't know shit about dirt bikes, but I do know that Ohlins shocks don't usually appear on Cambodian Tire specials.  :ROFL!:

----------


## Ntense_SpecV

Was an expensive Saturday.

Finally settled on bedroom furniture.

Bought 2 of these...

 

And 2 of these...



Along with 1 of these...



And 1 of these...




Got them all from Sojourn and I can't wait to make our bedroom look like an adult room rather than a college dorm room.

----------


## rx7_turbo2

> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> * 
> 
> I don't know shit about dirt bikes, but I do know that Ohlins shocks don't usually appear on Cambodian Tire specials. *



Uh ya the picture is of a Gas Gas, probably a $10k bike lol :ROFL!:  

The Canadian Tire bikes are complete garbage even for farm duty.

----------


## schocker

picked up a fitbit force to try out

----------


## spikerS

> _Originally posted by schocker_ 
> *picked up a fitbit force to try out
> *



where did you get it? I know someone looking for one.

----------


## schocker

> _Originally posted by spikers_ 
> *where did you get it? I know someone looking for one.*



I got mine at sportchek beacon hill, I only they only had Black Large though, I know online from BB and FS you can find the blue one but not in stores. Sportchek would be good to check though as it was 20% off as part of boxing week

----------


## codetrap

Beer!

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by rx7_turbo2_ 
> * 
> 
> Uh ya the picture is of a Gas Gas, probably a $10k bike lol 
> 
> The Canadian Tire bikes are complete garbage even for farm duty.*



Honest to god if I hadn't noticed the Ohlins I'd have taken his word for it.  :ROFL!:  Never heard of Gasgas before, I had to Google it to confirm there was some leg-pulling going on.

----------


## ekguy

> _Originally posted by codetrap_ 
> *Beer!*



love the chocolate porter. it's fantastic.

----------


## Sentry

> _Originally posted by schocker_ 
> * 
> I got mine at sportchek beacon hill, I only they only had Black Large though, I know online from BB and FS you can find the blue one but not in stores. Sportchek would be good to check though as it was 20% off as part of boxing week*



How much are they? I'm always looking for stuff with a silicone band that I can wear in the shop.

----------


## schocker

> _Originally posted by Sentry_ 
> * 
> How much are they? I'm always looking for stuff with a silicone band that I can wear in the shop.*



It is $130 on sale for boxing week at sportchek for $110. Not sure if it would be great in a shop though as you have to press the button to see the time, I thought it was on all the time before I got it 

I copied codetrap and bought that chocolate porter to try also  :ROFL!:

----------


## jampack

Just dropped by Lego store, finally got this haha!  :Smilie:

----------


## A790

> _Originally posted by jampack_ 
> *Just dropped by Lego store, finally got this haha! 
> 
> *



AWWWW JEALOUS!

----------


## GoChris

> _Originally posted by swak_ 
> * 
> 
> Awesome!
> Did you find those locally Dave?
> 
> I have the same problem with the work boots.... The rubber compound has got to be so damn hard, i slip walking into the office from the field on the tile every damn time haha... Getting real annoying.*



You can find those slip on grips at any running room or similar store. Should be many to choose from. So Running Room, Tech Shop, Gords, etc.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

Ordered fog light overlays, reverse light overlay, front and rear lip and a special metal plate surround for the heated seat switches on the BRZ.

----------


## Phihalo

Bought these for my Prius (ppl pls stop laughin', me luv my prius  :Love:   :Love:   :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:  )

----------


## hurrdurr



----------


## firebane

> _Originally posted by Sentry_ 
> * 
> How much are they? I'm always looking for stuff with a silicone band that I can wear in the shop.*



The Fitbits aren't as good as one may think. I got a Force for Christmas and already going to return it.

The issue with the things is that they measure everything off your wrist. I drove for over 6 hours today and sat around for the most and it recorded 2,837 steps.

When I looked at the steps I then thought well how sensitive is the thing and discovered that simply shaking the thing slowly counted as a step.

I am quite bummed out by this as I was hoping it would work well as I have been looking for something like this but this won't be the thing I use.

----------


## A790

» Click image for larger version

Tamron 90mm f/2.8 macro lens. At $400 it's not a tough pill to swallow if it doesn't pan out.

Hoping to use it to get some better macro watch shots  :Smilie:

----------


## blitz

That's a good Macro lens, it won't do you wrong  :thumbs up:  

Trying one of these out finally:

----------


## austic

Eagle Creek Gear Warrior 32 travel bag for month long trip to Asia 15% off at Campers Village 


 


New Day pack was 40% off at Atmosphere

 

Some more pre workout

----------


## bitteeinbit

> _Originally posted by Ven_ 
> *Just another China special. $799 at Canadian Tire with a coupon. Should be good enough for the farm.  
> 
> *



Holy fuck, a beauty! I'm a big fan of Chinese dirtbikes. What brand is it? It's kind of rare to see 2-strokes by them. What is it, 125cc two-stroke? That's dirt cheap... I own a Shineray btw.

----------


## s dime

> _Originally posted by bitteeinbit_ 
> * 
> 
> Holy fuck, a beauty! I'm a big fan of Chinese dirtbikes. What brand is it? It's kind of rare to see 2-strokes by them. What is it, 125cc two-stroke? That's dirt cheap... I own a Shineray btw.*



Lol, thats not a cheap bike....

----------


## flipstah

Hooray for gift cards and doing it online! No line-ups.  :Burn Out: 




> _Originally posted by hurrdurr_ 
> **



I've always wanted to dabble into molecular gastronomy. Looks interesting!

----------


## rx7_turbo2

> _Originally posted by bitteeinbit_ * I'm a big fan of Chinese dirtbikes.*



Nobody's a fan of Chinese dirt bikes  :ROFL!:  Nobody :ROFL!:

----------


## Tik-Tok

New ride for the Missus. Traded in the Audi, and penned the deal yesterday. When the mechanic inspected it this morning, the stealership owner was NOT happy, and tried re-negging the deal, lol.

----------


## zieg

> _Originally posted by Tik-Tok_ 
> *
> 
> When the mechanic inspected it this morning, the stealership owner was NOT happy, and tried re-negging the deal, lol.*



Thought that's why they check a car out BEFORE accepting it in trade?

----------


## schocker

Did you just get those books from amazon flipstah?

----------


## Tik-Tok

> _Originally posted by ZiG-87_ 
> * 
> 
> Thought that's why they check a car out BEFORE accepting it in trade?*



They didnt have a mechanic there yesterday (boxing day), and the "closer" was pretty insistant on inking the deal. Im sure theyll still make money off it though. They always do.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by schocker_ 
> *Did you just get those books from amazon flipstah?*



I got gift cards from Indigo so I was forced to get it from them. 

The Tintin collection is on sale from $120 to $75.  :thumbs up:

----------


## AE92_TreunoSC

> _Originally posted by Tik-Tok_ 
> * 
> 
> They didnt have a mechanic there yesterday (boxing day), and the &quot;closer&quot; was pretty insistant on inking the deal. Im sure theyll still make money off it though. They always do.*



ball joints and tie rods? lol

They do lose money on some trade ins, it does happen and it sucks for the department.

----------


## toyboy88

Not too bad for $79!  :Big Grin:

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Tik-Tok_ 
> *
> 
> New ride for the Missus. Traded in the Audi, and penned the deal yesterday. When the mechanic inspected it this morning, the stealership owner was NOT happy, and tried re-negging the deal, lol.*



HIGH FIVE.

----------


## rob the knob

where did you buy this?
link?





> _Originally posted by toyboy88_ 
> *
> 
> Not too bad for $79! *

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by A790_ 
> *» Click image for larger version
> 
> Tamron 90mm f/2.8 macro lens. At $400 it's not a tough pill to swallow if it doesn't pan out.
> 
> Hoping to use it to get some better macro watch shots *



Where did you see it for $400?

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## benyl

S212S

The Beyond Accord Wagon.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## schocker

Looks awesome benyl  :Drool:

----------


## toyboy88

> _Originally posted by rob the knob_ 
> *where did you buy this?
> link?
> 
> 
> *



At Memory Express, on sale for a couple more days ($79, reg 99):

http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX49121

PS - Quick sample video I uploaded, in case you (or anyone else) was wondering about vid quality, etc.  :Smilie:

----------


## A790

> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> * 
> 
> Where did you see it for $400?*



$415 right now on Amazon. I snagged it the other day for $399.

http://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B000...?ie=UTF8&psc=1

----------


## K3RMiTdot

damn should just drive without the hood

----------


## msommers

I'm pretty sure he's showcasing the engine...not a see-through hood...

----------


## Tik-Tok

Needs a vinyl photo hood.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## msommers

It's so!.....hmm...can't put my finger on it...

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *It's so!.....hmm...can't put my finger on it...*



SO GOOD.  :Drool:

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

» Click image for larger version

Couldn't pass up a good deal on an Ibanez AXS32. Should be fun to noodle around with.

----------


## taemo

> _Originally posted by blitz_ 
> *That's a good Macro lens, it won't do you wrong  
> 
> Trying one of these out finally:
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



damn, you grabbed an RX1? nice. how are you liking it?
if you want to throw in the Ricoh GW3 conversion lens to shoot 26mm on it, let me know :thumbs up: 



grabbed this off as it was a bargain with all the extra stuff it came with
» Click image for larger version
and this for the miss
» Click image for larger version

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

Ordered new wheels for my BRZ, something quite different and not sure when they will show up.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Twin_Cam_Turbo_ 
> *Ordered new wheels for my BRZ, something quite different and not sure when they will show up.*



Are they donk's?

----------


## Hallowed_point

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * Are they donk's?*



Get real..DUBZ- Master P Approved  :Pimpin':

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> Are they donk's?*



Nope but my order got cancelled anyway now so back to the drawing board  :Frown:

----------


## Hallowed_point

> _Originally posted by Twin_Cam_Turbo_ 
> * Nope but my order got cancelled anyway now so back to the drawing board *



Dammit..now who am I going cruising with? Just put blades on the 'maro

----------


## blitz

> _Originally posted by taemo_ 
> * 
> 
> damn, you grabbed an RX1? nice. how are you liking it?
> if you want to throw in the Ricoh GW3 conversion lens to shoot 26mm on it, let me know
> 
> 
> 
> grabbed this off as it was a bargain with all the extra stuff it came with*



Just popping out to pick it up from the post office. I saw that 645, that was a sweet deal!

----------


## viff3r

New dock.

----------


## Jlude

> _Originally posted by viff3r_ 
> *New dock.
> *



Just bought the same one - Really like it.

----------


## jampack

Wife and I got this one yesterday. It's still on sale until today and we don't really have our "own" TV lol.



Sony 65" LED 3D (W850). So far so good  :Smilie:

----------


## Team_Mclaren

^^ from where?
and price?

----------


## jampack

http://www.futureshop.ca/en-ca/produ...be88119283en02

 :Smilie:

----------


## Team_Mclaren

Is that a good price? fuck I really want a 70 tho...

----------


## Disoblige

Sharp 70" is like $1700 for a 120 Hz LED.

----------


## bowlofrice

Alienware 17
core i7
16gb ram
geforce GTX 780
256gb intel ssd
750gb WD cav black hdd
1080p screen
windows 7 ulti

Lights up more than all the cars in FnF1... LOL

1700

----------


## RX-7_TWINTURBO

> _Originally posted by bowlofrice_ 
> *Alienware 17
> core i7
> 16gb ram
> geforce GTX 780
> 256gb intel ssd
> 750gb WD cav black hdd
> 1080p screen
> windows 7 ulti
> ...



How? I see no such deal

----------


## bowlofrice

> _Originally posted by RX-7_TWINTURBO_ 
> * 
> How? I see no such deal*



deal unfortunately ended on the 24th lol.. and the ssd was aftermarket from tigerdirect, intel 530, 256gb ssd for 129?

----------


## A790

» Click image for larger version

x 2 (wife and I)

----------


## taemo

bought these yesterday so that I can workout at home in the evening and weekends.
http://shop.fitnessdepot.ca/Iron-Fac...ack-P1477.aspx
http://shop.fitnessdepot.ca/300-LBS-...ONLY-P507.aspx
Will be grabbing the weights and bar tomorrow morning, the rack will not arrive until end of January though

----------


## lint

> _Originally posted by taemo_ 
> *bought these yesterday so that I can workout at home in the evening and weekends.
> http://shop.fitnessdepot.ca/Iron-Fac...ack-P1477.aspx
> http://shop.fitnessdepot.ca/300-LBS-...ONLY-P507.aspx
> Will be grabbing the weights and bar tomorrow morning, the rack will not arrive until end of January though*



you should pick up roopi's stall mats for your floor

----------


## taemo

> _Originally posted by lint_ 
> * 
> 
> you should pick up roopi's stall mats for your floor*



thanks for the tip! 
was planning on using old carpets for now but those mats are even better

----------


## flipstah

Getting in touch with my inner Canadian some more. Time to embrace the snow:

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Dave P

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> [B]Getting in touch with my inner Canadian some more. Time to embrace the snow:



Those are legit  :thumbs up:

----------


## msommers

Don those goggles are sick! What model/colour etc?

This guy should be on it's way to me tomorrow.

» Click image for larger version

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Dave P_ 
> * 
> 
> Those are legit *






> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *Don those goggles are sick! What model/colour etc?
> 
> This guy should be on it's way to me tomorrow.
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



Thanks! These are Oakley Crowbar and the Oakley Vault at Crossiron Mills has a BOGO 50% off stuff. Good deal! 

It's my first time tomorrow and if I like it, I'll slowly start getting my own gear. Time for a Thule.  :ROFL!:  

Nice Rollie! I should bring my Yashica TLR along and freak people out.

----------


## SmAcKpOo

> _Originally posted by A790_ 
> *» Click image for larger version
> 
> x 2 (wife and I)*



How do you like it? Best phone I have ever owned.

----------


## schocker

this isn't an s4......  :Frown:

----------


## codetrap

http://www.gadgetwraps.com/devices/p...atch-wrap.html

----------


## bbcustoms

Just purchased today.

» Click image for larger version 


I bit off a bit more than I was looking for with this one but I'm looking forward to the build.

----------


## toyboy88

Mmm!

----------


## A790

> _Originally posted by SmAcKpOo_ 
> * 
> 
> How do you like it? Best phone I have ever owned.*



Really enjoying them so far. Just gotta sell those old iPhones now lol

----------


## AndyL

> _Originally posted by bbcustoms_ 
> *Just purchased today.
> 
>  
> 
> 
> I bit off a bit more than I was looking for with this one but I'm looking forward to the build.*



Dude! where the heck did you find that? 

 :Clap:  I _DEMAND_ a build thread!  :Smilie:  What are the plans?

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## beyond_ban



----------


## jampack

> _Originally posted by toyboy88_ 
> *Mmm! 
> 
> *



Where'd you get those!!?  :Drool:

----------


## schocker

new mats

----------


## firebane

> _Originally posted by Cos_ 
> *Not really a purchase when it gets given to you. Just waiting for the snow to subside and i can go and grab it out of the barn. Same colour but needs a rebuild. Hasn't been ridden since the 90's but you can't argue free!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I am hoping out of it:
> 
> *



Nice I have a KZ400! They are good little bikes to have. I hope that bike has been insured lately. 

But if its been in the barn since the 90s it may no longer have registration which it will have to go through an out of province inspection before you can register it.

And depending on how it was stored I really hope those carbs aren't gummed to hell.

----------


## firebane

> _Originally posted by jampack_ 
> * 
> 
> Where'd you get those!!? *



Walmart usually has them. I eat like 2 or 3 at a time lol.

----------


## Supa Dexta

» Click image for larger version

----------


## taemo

that will be a nice bike project cos!

just sniped one of this on ebay in excellent condition
» Click image for larger version

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Two TLRs on one page? MF bug be biting!

----------


## msommers

Guy in Alberta selling a Rollei 3.5F planar, looks to be in really good shape too!

----------


## taemo

> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> *Two TLRs on one page? MF bug be biting!*



haha yeah, I've been shooting MF for over a year now and now really getting into it. Can't really stand the small 35mm after seeing MF negs.
the 124G was only 170$ so why not, always wanted a TLR but not willing to spend $$ on a rollei

----------


## jwslam

Lululemon is doing a warehouse sale and I bought yoga crops even though I don't actually do yoga  :Bang Head:   :Bang Head:   :Bang Head:  
http://shop.lululemon.com/products/c...tId=mens-xocat

----------


## GTS4tw

Doing a bunch of maintenance on my Grand Cherokee this weekend, 

new Water pump, radiator, new rad hoses, T-clamps.

Full new A/C system, compressor, accumulator, condensor, lines.

New headlight housings, and bulbs...

Steering stabilizer

But the best part, ordered these babys:

 

Toyo Open country AT2

Hopefully I can fit 245/75/16 with no lift.....

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *Guy in Alberta selling a Rollei 3.5F planar, looks to be in really good shape too!*



I'm not baller enough for Rollei gear.  :ROFL!: 

For, uh, curiosity's sake, where's he selling it?

----------


## Tik-Tok

> _Originally posted by jwslam_ 
> *Lululemon is doing a warehouse sale and I bought yoga crops even though I don't actually do yoga    
> http://shop.lululemon.com/products/c...tId=mens-xocat*



Lulu's are awesome lazy around the house pants. Wouldn't be caught dead with them in public though. But crop pants? Wouldn't even wear those around the house.

----------


## jampack

This is what I got from our anniversary...

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Deetz

Picked up some new shoes for my Titan come summer  :Big Grin:

----------


## natty54



----------


## msommers

> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> * 
> 
> I'm not baller enough for Rollei gear. 
> 
> For, uh, curiosity's sake, where's he selling it?*



Says he lives in Nanton. See if this works:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater

----------


## Ekliptix

Crown home amp. 2 x 300w at 8ohms
» Click image for larger version 

2 VE15s.
» Click image for larger version

Early Classic Enterprise 4" front 6" rear lowering kit, and front sway bar.
 

4 x BFG Radial TA, 275/60/15 for the truck

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> * 
> 
> Says he lives in Nanton. See if this works:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...=1&amp;theater*



Ah, sounds like it's conditionally sold, nice camera though.

----------


## schocker

kyle at specr motorsports set me up with a set of these for my acura.



edit:
Costco also now has the thick steak cut kirkland jerky  :Drool:

----------


## Strider

» Click image for larger version
» Click image for larger version

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *Guy in Alberta selling a Rollei 3.5F planar, looks to be in really good shape too!*



Details? I have my Yashica-A and it's fun. Ultimate stalker camera; no shutter sound lol.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> Details? I have my Yashica-A and it's fun. Ultimate stalker camera; no shutter sound lol.*






> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> * 
> 
> Says he lives in Nanton. See if this works:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...=1&amp;theater*

----------


## Wakalimasu



----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## max_boost

> _Originally posted by Sugarphreak_ 
> *Found a shirt that fit... bought all the colours in that size:
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



 I approve this. I do the same thing. Now were they on sale? If so, even better.  :thumbs up:

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## benyl

That's my work uniform. haha

5 are missing from this week waiting to be washed.

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Unknown303

You found a kids Lacoste outlet?

----------


## Sugarphreak

....

----------


## Hallowed_point

> _Originally posted by Tik-Tok_ 
> * Lulu's are awesome lazy around the house pants. Wouldn't be caught dead with them in public though. 
> *



Whats so bad about wearing lulus in public? I wear the kung fu pants all the time in public. Bitches be mirin' And they are comfortable as hell.  :Pimpin':

----------


## jdmXSI

> _Originally posted by Hallowed_point_ 
> * 
> 
> Whats so bad about wearing lulus in public? I wear the kung fu pants all the time in public. Bitches be mirin' And they are comfortable as hell. *



yea ive got a few lulu things to say the least for work out clothes. 


I had seen this at the lego store today and had to pick it up

----------


## FraserB

$249.99 I assume?

----------


## jdmXSI

Close, $229 plus tax

----------


## jampack

> _Originally posted by jdmXSI_ 
> * 
> 
> yea ive got a few lulu things to say the least for work out clothes. 
> 
> 
> I had seen this at the lego store today and had to pick it up
> 
> 
> *



So jealous!!! lol.

----------


## eglove

Need that Simpson set

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

I bought another freaking set of wheels for the BRZ, I have 4 sets now /face palm.

----------


## Hallowed_point

> _Originally posted by Twin_Cam_Turbo_ 
> *I bought another freaking set of wheels for the BRZ, I have 4 sets now /face palm.*



And no pictures, you tease!

----------


## Dave P



----------


## FraserB

> _Originally posted by Twin_Cam_Turbo_ 
> *I bought another freaking set of wheels for the BRZ, I have 4 sets now /face palm.*



What exactly happened to no mods and no driving it in the winter? :crazy nut:

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Picked her up last night. 2014 Q50-S AWD with every options possible, including spoiler and mudguard. 

Pretty excited!

----------


## schocker

That is nice RX, the new Q50 is a good looking car. I am assuming then you got the drive by wire steering then, how is that?

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> _Originally posted by FraserB_ 
> * 
> 
> What exactly happened to no mods and no driving it in the winter?*



Well I got sick of paying for two vehicles and only using one so I sold my beater for what I paid for it, and started driving my BRZ. I've got the OEM wheels and tires unused, 16" gold 2.5RS wheels that have my winter tires and are on the car now, 17x8 Rotiform NUEs that I bought and am getting rid of, and as of today some 16x7 Volk TE37s with tires I got off someone in Edmonton for cheap.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> _Originally posted by schocker_ 
> *That is nice RX, the new Q50 is a good looking car. I am assuming then you got the drive by wire steering then, how is that?*



Too early to really tell since I've only had possession of it for <24 hrs. From the test drive though under "standard" model it did feel robotic like I'm driving a computer. It's a bit better in Sports mode and in Personalized mode when I change it to quick and responsive steering, but definitly not as good as say a S4 or 335. 

Although today driving on the highway the car was VERY comfortable and very easy to drive with the radar-guided cruise control, lane departure system (auto-correct to center of the lane if the car starts drifting over the lane), and the drive by wire steering. It's like the car drives itself!

----------


## blitz

Going to go hand in hand with my woodworking, strong enough to do leather and canvas upholstery.

----------


## Vagabond142

Had to RMA my Corsair Vengeance 1500 7.1 headphones through work, the control box decided to completely fail. As they are discontinued, I got a credit instead. Bought me some MEElectronics M-Duo dual driver reference earphones. I thought my old Sony's from a couple of years ago were good earbuds... but holy fawk... ಠ_ಠ Music sounds COMPLETELY different, even compared to running it against a 5.1 home theater system. These earbuds feel like I have a studio sound system parked right behind my eyeballs. So absolutely clean and seperate mids/highs and bass (hence the dual driver). Utterly awesome earbuds!  :Big Grin: 

» Click image for larger version
» Click image for larger version

----------


## Rat Fink

.

----------


## K3RMiTdot

that Q50S is a beauty!

----------


## Graham_A_M

> _Originally posted by blitz_ 
> * 
> 
> Going to go hand in hand with my woodworking, strong enough to do leather and canvas upholstery.*



Sweet, can I PM you for some upholstery work?  :Big Grin:

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by blitz_ 
> *» Click image for larger version 
> 
> Going to go hand in hand with my woodworking, strong enough to do leather and canvas upholstery.*



Very nice, those old Singers are absolute tanks. Is that a 15-88? I came close to buying one similar but went with a Necchi BU Nova instead.

----------


## blitz

It's a Centennial edition 15-91, that's all I know. Fully reconditioned and read to go.




> _Originally posted by Graham_A_M_ 
> * 
> Sweet, can I PM you for some upholstery work? *



Sure I need something to learn on  :ROFL!:

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Picked up one of these from the sales. Couldn't stand how shitty the speakers are on the Samsung, even for watching TV shows. So far so good.

Yamaha YSP-2200 

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Wrinkly

New shoes!  :Big Grin:

----------


## A790

Seiko Kinetic SKA553, my first kinetic movement. Arrived yesterday.

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Graham_A_M

330 acres of this. 


(just a piddly $272k)
Just bought another half section of farm land. I never "hope" of my neighbors retiring, downsizing or killing over, but unfortunately thats the only way land ever becomes available to buy, So when that happened, we jumped at the opportunity.
Just here in Calgary, I had a soil analysis done and was emailed the report, soil is in excellent shape and should yield very well. 

There was more available, but it really wasn't very good, and not necessarily worth the investment.
It really helps to keep my ear to the ground... and ask around. Some very good deals can be had well before any listings even go onto an MLS website or newspaper.  :Wink:

----------


## Wrinkly

> _Originally posted by blitz_ 
> *
> Going to go hand in hand with my woodworking, strong enough to do leather and canvas upholstery.*



Very nice! I have a one hundred year old treadle version!

----------


## blitz

> _Originally posted by Wrinkly_ 
> *New shoes! *



Haha, I though it was ironic that the screen shot say's "Virgin" with those incredibly whorish heels  :Pooosie:

----------


## Graham_A_M

^ No comment.  :dunno:  
hahahaha.

----------


## ekguy

> _Originally posted by blitz_ 
> * 
> 
> Haha, I though it was ironic that the screen shot say's &quot;Virgin&quot; with those incredibly whorish heels *



fantastic!!!

 :Big Grin:   :Pooosie:   :ROFL!:

----------


## boarderfatty

> _Originally posted by Graham_A_M_ 
> *330 acres of this. 
> 
> (just a piddly $272k)
> Just bought another half section of farm land. I never &quot;hope&quot; of my neighbors retiring, downsizing or killing over, but unfortunately thats the only way land ever becomes available to buy, So when that happened, we jumped at the opportunity.
> Just here in Calgary, I had a soil analysis done and was emailed the report, soil is in excellent shape and should yield very well. 
> 
> There was more available, but it really wasn't very good, and not necessarily worth the investment.
> It really helps to keep my ear to the ground... and ask around. Some very good deals can be had well before any listings even go onto an MLS website or newspaper. *



My uncle found the same thing when he retired out to Indian Head SK to "hobby farm" farmers would talk to one another in the area first before listing it. They would sell it undervalued to other local farmers because as soon as it was listed the natives would pay retail then just rent it back out. Unfortunately once they buy it with government money it cant be sold again, so to keep it out of native hands the farmers sold to one another.

After amassing 16,000 acres he realized that it became a little more than a "hobby farm" ha ha.

----------


## Rat Fink

.

----------


## D'z Nutz

> _Originally posted by blitz_ 
> *It's a Centennial edition 15-91, that's all I know. Fully reconditioned and read to go.*



That's really sweet. If you don't mind me asking, how much did it cost and did you purchase it locally? I'd like to get a sewing machine, but it never occurred to me to look into a vintage machine.

----------


## blitz

It was about $220 shipped on ebay. I didn't look around locally much, seemed easier to order it. From my research, if you want to do any heavy materials, vintage is the way to go. All the new consumer machines are weak as hell apparently.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by D'z Nutz_ 
> * 
> 
> That's really sweet. If you don't mind me asking, how much did it cost and did you purchase it locally? I'd like to get a sewing machine, but it never occurred to me to look into a vintage machine.*



Vintage machines are absolutely the way to go, 100%, unless you desperately need the fancy computer-controlled pattern stitches or an industrial unit. The new cheap models are all crappy plastic gears and slop all over the place.

I paid $60 for my '56 Necci and matching table/chair unit on Kijiji. Just keep an eye out for old machines and make sure they run. Singers still tend to command a bit of a premium but not too bad unless the seller thinks it's some kind of valuable antique because it has fancy paint (it probably isn't, they made millions of them). Machines were generally pretty good up until the 70s when they started putting in the plastic parts.

Find a good deal on a top-end model of the time (Necchi Supernova/Julia, Singer 501, Bernina 830, etc.) and you've got a piece of hardware that will most likely outlive you.

----------


## D'z Nutz

Yeah, I'm using my sister's plastic machine right now and I keep thinking I'm going to break it. Vintage definitely sounds more appealing since I don't need anything fancy.

Do vintage machines use the same standard parts as modern machines, like needles, bobbins, and feet?

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

The vast majority of them do, though Singer had some "Slant-shank" machines over the years that used proprietary presser feet. The upside to that is that Singer parts are extremely easy to come by and those feet are pretty common. Apart from those, the machines will use either a high-shank or low-shank foot (both are common) and needles are pretty much universal. Bobbins are also limited to a few standard varieties - I can get packs of the bobbins for my '56 from WalMart.

----------


## jwslam

> _Originally posted by A790_ 
> *Seiko Kinetic SKA553, my first kinetic movement. Arrived yesterday.
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



Expecting to see review on #watchesyoucanafford =)

----------


## bjstare

> _Originally posted by blitz_ 
> * 
> 
> Haha, I though it was ironic that the screen shot say's &quot;Virgin&quot; with those incredibly whorish heels *



 :Werd!:  haha

Midlife crisis perhaps?

----------


## A790

> _Originally posted by jwslam_ 
> * 
> Expecting to see review on #watchesyoucanafford =)*



Haha yea I'm sure one will crop up...  :Wink:

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by D'z Nutz_ 
> *Yeah, I'm using my sister's plastic machine right now and I keep thinking I'm going to break it. Vintage definitely sounds more appealing since I don't need anything fancy.
> 
> Do vintage machines use the same standard parts as modern machines, like needles, bobbins, and feet?*



Check your bobbins to see if it's still there. I had trouble getting one for my Singer at home but found one from a sewing machine repair shop on Centre St near that buddhist church.

----------


## Wrinkly

> _Originally posted by blitz_ 
> *....All the new consumer machines are weak as hell apparently.*



Unless you have one of these  :Wink: 

(Do I smell a "Sewing Machine" thread? lol)

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

C'mon, you can't go around pretending an 1130 is a "modern consumer machine".  :Big Grin:  

Keep in mind that we manly-men don't have "sewing machines", we have Thread Injectors.  :Wink:

----------


## Dave P

This thread took a lady turn, thats for sure.




X 15

----------


## D'z Nutz

I'm sorry, but adding .22 rounds to the conversation doesn't make it any less lady.  :Wink:

----------


## Dave P

> _Originally posted by D'z Nutz_ 
> *I'm sorry, but adding .22 rounds to the conversation doesn't make it any less lady. *




haha damnit you are right. 

Ok, I also bought 4 cases of 12 guage ammo. 

A little less lady?

----------


## almerick

A bit behind on the GoPro scene, but I finally picked one up!

» Click image for larger version 

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Ekliptix

> _Originally posted by Graham_A_M_ 
> *330 acres of this. 
> 
> 
> (just a piddly $272k)
> Just bought another half section of farm land. I never &quot;hope&quot; of my neighbors retiring, downsizing or killing over, but unfortunately thats the only way land ever becomes available to buy, So when that happened, we jumped at the opportunity.
> Just here in Calgary, I had a soil analysis done and was emailed the report, soil is in excellent shape and should yield very well. 
> 
> There was more available, but it really wasn't very good, and not necessarily worth the investment.
> It really helps to keep my ear to the ground... and ask around. Some very good deals can be had well before any listings even go onto an MLS website or newspaper. *



What's the proximity to Calgary? That price seems amazing, even if you don't plan to farm, so I'd guess it's not super close unless you got a steal.

----------


## Wrinkly

> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> *C'mon, you can't go around pretending an 1130 is a &quot;modern consumer machine&quot;.  
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that we manly-men don't have &quot;sewing machines&quot;, we have Thread Injectors. *



But it is!  :Wink:  I'd like the latest version but can't justify the $10k + for it.

I'm a manly girl - I like the "thread injector" idea  :thumbs up:

----------


## Unknown303

> _Originally posted by Wrinkly_ 
> * 
> 
> But it is!  I'd like the latest version but can't justify the $10k + for it.
> 
> I'm a manly girl - I like the &quot;thread injector&quot; idea *



I keep meaning to get my hands on a thread injector. Nothing better than hemming your own pants or modifying a good pair of jeans.

----------


## ICEBERG

Got my B&W PM1's from Sounds Of Music today...

----------


## benyl

Nice!

----------


## msommers

Ballin speakers beside a ballin fireplace. What else do you have in the system?

----------


## ICEBERG

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *Ballin speakers beside a ballin fireplace. What else do you have in the system?*



Can't say... Some people on these forums know where i live. :Big Grin:  Let's just say Sounds Of Music made a very good living off of me over the years.. :Wink:  

If anyone is interested, Sounds of music will have the B&W Nautilus speakers for audition on the 22nd. I'll be there for the 11:00am time. Here is the article..


Yes its true. The speaker that everyone knows about if you know who is Bowers & Wilkins Loudspeakers. The "Nautilus Speaker" model is coming to Sounds Of Music for a one day demonstration and audition! Now recognised as a design classic, the original Bowers & Wilkins Nautilus is not just their flagship product, but the very pinnacle of technological innovation to which all others must aspire. It is the result of a groundbreaking, five year research and development programme to achieve, as near as possible, the perfect loudspeaker. The Bowers & Wilkins Nautilus is recognised worldwide as an outstanding loudspeaker which continues to shape the direction of the audio industry to this day. Much sought after by cognoscenti, it has been unashamedly designed with the serious audiophile in mind, not only because of its size and shape but also because of its active design  the crossover network is positioned between the pre and power amplifiers. Nautilus symbolises all the qualities of innovation, dedication and love of music which have inspired Bowers & Wilkins engineers, designers and production teams ever since our company was established over 40 years ago. The Nautilus offers a unique chance to hear music exactly as recorded: detailed, vibrantly alive, full of power and unhindered by speaker distortion or cabinet diffraction. Want to know more? click here.

Sounds Of Music will have these spectacular speakers and we invite everyone to audition these on Saturday, February 22, 2014. The times to audition will be 11am, 1pm and 4pm. Don't miss this opportunity to hear these uniquely artistic looking and accredited as being the best speakers in the world. We will see you on Saturday! By The Way,... we will take orders on these at the $80,000/pr price.

----------


## msommers

Well that's going in the calendar. Thanks for sharing!

----------


## hampstor

Surface pro 2 w/ the Cyan keyboard  :crazy nut:

----------


## benyl

MS fanboy! lol

----------


## hampstor

It replaced my old laptop. Plus I'm loading battlefield4 on it right now.  :Pooosie:

----------


## spikerS

My nice score on kijiji last night.

----------


## GTS4tw

> _Originally posted by spikers_ 
> *
> 
> My nice score on kijiji last night.*



New purse?










jk, looks good, saves you from building it

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

General Audio had a pair of Focal Grand Utopias last time I was in there, you guys could do a back to back comparison to the Nautilus' haha. They are double the price though  :Shock:  They sounded great but definitely not $160K great haha.

As for my latest purchases:

Synology DS214 NAS
 

Pair of these:
» Click image for larger version 

New coat:
» Click image for larger version

Monster Power HTS 3600 MKii:

----------


## Zhariak

> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> *General Audio had a pair of Focal Grand Utopias last time I was in there, you guys could do a back to back comparison to the Nautilus' haha. They are double the price though  They sounded great but definitely not $160K great haha.
> 
> As for my latest purchases:
> 
> Synology DS214 NAS
>  
> 
> Pair of these:
> ...



The Synology devices are nice. Actually kind of blew me away (I usually build my own iSCSI/NFS storage systems, but wanted something packaged covered under warranty and support)... I'm running a DS1813+ with 20+TB of storage.

What made you go with the RED drives?

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by Zhariak_ 
> * 
> 
> The Synology devices are nice. Actually kind of blew me away (I usually build my own iSCSI/NFS storage systems, but wanted something packaged covered under warranty and support)... I'm running a DS1813+ with 20+TB of storage.
> 
> What made you go with the RED drives?*



Yeah you can see my post in the Computer section, I cannot believe how much I am loving the Synology NAS. The interface is as polished as Windows (and laid out the same), the apps work flawlessly and are extremely polished, and there is tons of software support. The hardware is great, dead silent, and built well. Full setup takes 5 minutes. I'm sure you already know all that from yours though. I should have bought one of these a long time ago.

I bought the RED drives because everything else in the 3-4 TB range was the same price (my original plan was to just buy cheap drives in RAID1 with IPR, and if they failed, who cares) but the REDs were within a few dollars of any other drive. The Enterprise drives were too expensive, and I am just using this for casual home use, media streaming, and a backup. I also have my important data and photos in 4 or 5 other places, so it's not the end of the world if I lose something on the NAS, but I am still using Synology's Hybrid Raid (RAID1). Also the RED drives have been revised once, which I assume fixed some things compared to the previous version. Other than that, I just wanted relatively cheap drives designed for a NAS.

----------


## spikerS

> _Originally posted by GTS4tw_ 
> * 
> jk, looks good, saves you from building it*



Still going to build the highbanker. I bought these for the extension sluice, and I am going to cannibalize the other for the riffles and such to put into the highbanker.

But this type of equipment shows up rarely, or it is really pricey, so when these showed up for cheap, I jumped all over it.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

I've been reading more lately so I decided to try out a Kobo Aura after checking out all the e-readers. Really happy with it so far, and I love the front-lit screen.



» Click image for larger version

----------


## Feruk



----------


## Dave P

Got my T-shirt order in just in time before Nascar weekend in Phoenix

Yeeee Yeeeee

----------


## msommers

OMG the second one is gold!

----------


## Go4Long

I love the second one too.

----------


## Kijho

Ordered the microphone adapter for the GP Hero 3 from Futureshop. Was only available online through their warehouse. Ordered last friday and it arrived yesterday on free shipping!

 

Then the Skeleton housing to actually be able to use the microphone adapter. Couldn't find it anywhere locally FS/BB/Memex/Vistek/TCS.. so ended up ordering online from Amazon. Kinda bummed delivery isn't until latest March 19.



Should be a good riding season!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Go4Long

What kind of microphone are you going to run? Mounted where?

----------


## Kijho

> _Originally posted by Go4Long_ 
> *What kind of microphone are you going to run? Mounted where?*



I found a 3 pack microphone kit from ebay that was like $10 .. believe it not the quality actually impressed me haha! (From using it on my GP 2 last year.)

Probably gonna be mounted inside my helmet with a velcro sticky.

----------


## Go4Long

I couldn't do that, it might catch me singing along with something embarrassing.

----------


## Kijho

> _Originally posted by Kijho_ 
> * 
> 
> I found a 3 pack microphone kit from ebay that was like $10 .. believe it not the quality actually impressed me haha! (From using it on my GP 2 last year.)
> 
> Probably gonna be mounted inside my helmet with a velcro sticky.*



That's why video editing software exists!!! hahaha  :Big Grin:

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Should be a great all-purpose addition. Pumped.

----------


## Blue

:Clap:   :Clap:  

The MOD Bug hit me hard  :Cry:   :Cry:

----------


## K3RMiTdot

That looks fantastic!

----------


## msommers

Those are hot wheels. Dayyum!

----------


## taemo

> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> * 
> 
> Yeah you can see my post in the Computer section, I cannot believe how much I am loving the Synology NAS. The interface is as polished as Windows (and laid out the same), the apps work flawlessly and are extremely polished, and there is tons of software support. The hardware is great, dead silent, and built well. Full setup takes 5 minutes. I'm sure you already know all that from yours though. I should have bought one of these a long time ago.
> 
> I bought the RED drives because everything else in the 3-4 TB range was the same price (my original plan was to just buy cheap drives in RAID1 with IPR, and if they failed, who cares) but the REDs were within a few dollars of any other drive. The Enterprise drives were too expensive, and I am just using this for casual home use, media streaming, and a backup. I also have my important data and photos in 4 or 5 other places, so it's not the end of the world if I lose something on the NAS, but I am still using Synology's Hybrid Raid (RAID1). Also the RED drives have been revised once, which I assume fixed some things compared to the previous version. Other than that, I just wanted relatively cheap drives designed for a NAS.*



been looking into the synology for a while, might buy the DS214 then.
Have a ReadyNAS NV+ that I got from work but it's slow as molasses. RAID 1, 1Gb switch and read/write under 10Mb/s
Been using the WD Green 2TB for over 3 years now on my RAID5 server and none has failed yet.

----------


## Xtrema

Well I guess this is a couple months late.....



» Click image for larger version

----------


## bjstare

^how are you finding the Harmony?

Housesitting for my parents a couple nights a week and they have a Harmony touch. I find that there's about a .75sec-1sec delay on inputs (for anything, TELUS STB, TV/recvr volume, etc)... it's a very handy remote because I can control the blinds and lights with it, but kinda frustrating for watching TV...

----------


## woodywoodford

I've got the older harmony, 650i or something like that. The delay for me is only really when selecting activities as it gives each device a few seconds to turn on. Pretty annoying when I have to point the remote at the tv for 5-10 seconds just to make sure the infrared actually hits the unit.

Besides that though, I'll never use any other remote. Cable/movies/volume all respond at least as fast as the factory remotes ever did.

----------


## gpomp

You need to change the inter key delay.

Inter-key Delay: When a device receives an infrared command, the device is then "busy" processing the command. The amount of time required before the device responds to another command is known as the Inter-key Delay, and normally ranges from 0 to 300 milliseconds. Devices with long Inter-key Delays take longer to respond to multiple infrared commands (i.e. when changing television channels).

----------


## Hallowed_point

Iron Mike

----------


## DeleriousZ

> _Originally posted by Hallowed_point_ 
> *Iron Mike*



Does it come with earmuffs?

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by DeleriousZ_ 
> * 
> 
> Does it come with earmuffs?*



No but it comes with an array of pigeons.

----------


## CSMRX7

> _Originally posted by Blue_ 
> * 
> 
>   
> 
> The MOD Bug hit me hard  *



Good pickup  :Big Grin:  

Now I have the long wait for these ...

----------


## faiz999

> _Originally posted by Hallowed_point_ 
> *Iron Mike*



sick shirt, where'd u get that man?

----------


## faiz999

dbl

----------


## unkicrackie99

> _Originally posted by CSMRX7_ 
> * 
> 
> Good pickup  
> 
> Now I have the long wait for these ... 
> 
> *



Good choice, I just received my set yesterday. Too bad I don't own the car anymore.  :ROFL!:

----------


## Xtrema

> _Originally posted by cjblair_ 
> *^how are you finding the Harmony?
> 
> Housesitting for my parents a couple nights a week and they have a Harmony touch. I find that there's about a .75sec-1sec delay on inputs (for anything, TELUS STB, TV/recvr volume, etc)... it's a very handy remote because I can control the blinds and lights with it, but kinda frustrating for watching TV...*



Smart Control is all about the app on iOS and Android. The delay is there but not 1s intrusive. 

But I had to factory reset mine once already to fix the reboot issue and like all Harmony products, the don't work well with HDMI control protocols (Bravia link, Anynet+ etc).

----------


## Vagabond142

The new changes in patch 2.0.1 convinced me.... Goddamned Blizzard taking all my moneys  :crazy nut:  

» Click image for larger version

 :Big Grin:   :Wink:

----------


## Disoblige



----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## Black Gts

Beer drawer lol. I have the same fridge best buy ever.

----------


## spikerS

Yeah, I think I went totally overboard with this one! LOL

----------


## Vagabond142

Spikers: We all need to buy toys once in a while to offset the mundane purchases  :thumbs up:  My brother would probably love a station like that, he's a digital electronics tech by training  :Smilie: 

And because I'm a dilligent computer geek, my latest purchase:

» Click image for larger version

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Go4Long



----------


## Kijho

> _Originally posted by Go4Long_ 
> *[url=http://flic.kr/p/kHw2Rb]*



Oooo very nice!! 

Let's keep the ball rollin', just picked this up. Big upgrade from my 6 year old old XSi (450D).  :Big Grin:   :Pimpin':

----------


## Tik-Tok

> _Originally posted by Black Gts_ 
> *Beer drawer lol. I have the same fridge best buy ever.*



I use the meat drawer for beer, lol. My wife doesn't mind (most of the time)


» Click image for larger version

----------


## jampack

> _Originally posted by Go4Long_ 
> **



Siiiickk! Congrats!

----------


## D'z Nutz

Thread injector!

----------


## kaput

.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by D'z Nutz_ 
> *Thread injector! 
> *



Fuck yeah!

----------


## Tik-Tok

> _Originally posted by kaput_ 
> *When did retro looking sewing machines become the latest thing? I'm seeing a sudden and surprising trend here. Do any of you guys hem jeans *



It's the Beyond sewing circle...

----------


## eblend

Dell Latitude 7000 17 TouchScreen, i7, 16GB ram GT750 2GB 

First new laptop in a while, so hope it lasts me 5 or so years



» Click image for larger version

----------


## Strider

> _Originally posted by kaput_ 
> *When did retro looking sewing machines become the latest thing? I'm seeing a sudden and surprising trend here. Do any of you guys hem jeans *

----------


## Perfect Dark

> _Originally posted by kaput_ 
> *When did retro looking sewing machines become the latest thing? I'm seeing a sudden and surprising trend here. Do any of you guys hem jeans *



It's funny...someone takes a few pictures of their Transformers and people make a special trip into the thread to make fun of them but a bunch of guys buy sewing machines and it's internet high fives all around  :ROFL!:

----------


## blitz

Thread injectors are tools, not toys  :Pooosie:  

Bottom line is the vintage machines are bulletproof vs the consumer crap that's out there now.

----------


## DENZILDON

> _Originally posted by blitz_ 
> *Thread injectors are tools, not toys  
> 
> Bottom line is the vintage machines are bulletproof vs the consumer crap that's out there now.*



So true, my mom had an old singer machine and that thing was a beast! Almost similar to what D'Nutz have but its attached to a sewing table. Never seen it broken down.

Knowing to use this thing is cool meng! I still remember how to use it!

----------


## bjstare

> _Originally posted by Perfect Dark_ 
> *
> 
> It's funny...someone takes a few pictures of their Transformers and people make a special trip into the thread to make fun of them but a bunch of guys buy sewing machines and it's internet high fives all around *



I made a trip to that thread for that reason haha. The main difference I see is toys are for kids and dorks, whereas a sewing machine can serve a useful purpose  :dunno:  

Also, some people tend to forget that the internet is not actually srs business to all of us.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## schocker



----------


## Kijho

That 2.1 speaker setup is awesome!


I just snagged this from Vistek for a sweet price:
http://www.vistek.ca/store/ProPhotoL...mb-holder.aspx



No idea how to really use it yet but I figured it would be a good way to get into using my speed-light a bit differently. 
If you add up the "Kit Components" it comes just shy of $140!

----------


## schocker

> _Originally posted by Kijho_ 
> *That 2.1 speaker setup is awesome!
> *



I was using an old logitech 5.1 cheap setup in 2.1, speakers starting making popping sounds. Decided I could use an upgrade. Sound is way better, wasn't expecting the size increase though as it looks small in pictures. I had to move everything on my desk to make room for the sub.  :ROFL!:

----------


## Graham_A_M

> _Originally posted by schocker_ 
> *
> *



Lol back in the day when I was 12, for Xmas I got this 2.1 Altec Lansing computer speaker package, I just LOVED it, 

After goofing around with it, that started my whole career in audio/car audio. Interesting... :ROFL!:  I used to just love those little 6.5" subs and used them for almost everything.

----------


## GOnSHO

got some new workout clothes!! i love Under Armour

shirt:


shorts:


Compression shorts for soccer:

----------


## Wakalimasu

KFC Big Boss except with 3rd patty

----------


## Disoblige

> _Originally posted by schocker_ 
> *
> *



Ooh, I just got the Z906's on sale and I really like them.
I can't even turn them past half in my living room or else I think it bugs my neighbors  :ROFL!:

----------


## schocker

Nice. I had looked at those before but I don't have room or need 5.1 so it was between these and the corsairs that vagabond has. Didn't feel like paying $230 for them so bought these for $130, I also figured the sub on this was way smaller than on the corsairs but I am assuming it is not much smaller  :ROFL!:

----------


## Supa Dexta



----------


## Graham_A_M

^ Nice, Hitachi makes brilliant power tools. I had a 5" Grinder of theirs a while back, and that thing could not possibly be killed.  :crazy nut:  And yes Ive tried more then a few times with countless hours non stop of grinding. The grinding disks it came with lasted longer then anything Ive ever seen by any other company. Honestly about twice that of anything by Dewalt, or any other company. 

I think Hitachi, Milwaukee, and Makita will be the main go to brands for me this point on, in that order.

----------


## Supa Dexta

I'm all over the place with brands. I generally research the hell out of one specific tool and find what's best/for me. I've got no loyalty. lol

Makita compressor, Milwaukee corded drill, hitachi nail gun, bosch on the jig saw..etc. I am a fan of dewalt yellow, but I don't let it blind me.. ha

----------


## codetrap

Coachmen Apex 235 BHS 

Not my exact model.. I think the interior color is different.

----------


## Vagabond142

Finally, a decent writing laptop at the perfect price  :Big Grin:  

» Click image for larger version

ASUS X55U laptop. Not the world's greatest bit of machinery in existence, but it does everything I need it to do at a price that's almost criminal  :Big Grin:

----------


## Supa Dexta

Said screw it and threw a roofer on the order as well. 

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## Sugarphreak

....

----------


## roopi

> _Originally posted by Sugarphreak_ 
> * 
> Holy shit... you purchased Google?!*



Have you disclosed your project car or is it top secret?

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## khanan

> _Originally posted by Cos_ 
> **



nice! how do you like your new web browser? I got mine for free.

----------


## Redlined_8000

Just bought this:




And a little of this 



Yay easy oil changes.

----------


## relyt92

Just bought a week in Ixtapa. First time going anywhere very cool, unless you count Detroit or something.

----------


## Unknown303

> _Originally posted by Sugarphreak_ 
> * 
> I let the cat out of the bag a while ago... it is an 88 I-Mark turbo, she has been a real handful so far,*



Mines a turbo as well!

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Supa Dexta

I am gonna build the shit out of something.. just not sure what yet. 

» Click image for larger version

----------


## flipstah

Main floor seating for this guy:

----------


## eblend

Picked up a dell venue 8 pro today as it was $100 off at futureshop. Going to take it with me on my trip to Japan as my computer and see how it goes. 4 more days!

» Click image for larger version

----------


## rob the knob

nba?

----------


## Perfect Dark

Upgraded from my WRX wagon to this:

----------


## rob the knob

nice  :thumbs up:

----------


## swak

New Bike Month...

Just ordered this big boyyy  :Angel:  FZ-09


... and this guy - Threshold A1:

----------


## msommers

:Drool:

----------


## DEATH2000

> _Originally posted by D'z Nutz_ 
> *Thread injector! 
> 
> *



If you dont mind me asking, where did you snag this at? Im looking for one that can thread threw heavier stuff like nylon. I heard the old singers are great at it.

----------


## D'z Nutz

> _Originally posted by DEATH2000_ 
> * 
> If you dont mind me asking, where did you snag this at? Im looking for one that can thread threw heavier stuff like nylon. I heard the old singers are great at it.*



I found mine on eBay. There's quite a few coming out of Quebec, but I got mine from a seller in Burnaby. You can definitely feel there's a bit of umph behind it that modern (home) machines don't have cause it's all metal and mechanical. It was pretty smooth when I got it, but after I spent an afternoon disassembling, cleaning, and relubing everything, it really hums now.

There's also a 99K from 1957 on Kijiji right now for $250obo, the first year the 99K's had built in reverse. If it's in good working condition, I'd offer $200 for it.

I came across this site when I was doing my research that describes complete overhauls if you want to do it yourself:
http://www.tfsr.org/publications/tec...achine_manual/

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *Main floor seating for this guy:
> 
> *




Will Smith? Is he doing stand-up or antidrug campaigns?

----------


## Graham_A_M

> _Originally posted by swak_ 
> *New Bike Month...
> 
> Just ordered this big boyyy  FZ-09
> 
> *



And the Trumpet wasn't up to snuff for that? really?  :crazy nut:

----------


## Redlined_8000

Got some new wheels on the way  :Big Grin:

----------


## FraserB

Tissot Seastar



As usual, excellent service from Justin at Gem by Carati

Also got one of these, same specs as eblend.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by JRSC00LUDE_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> Will Smith? Is he doing stand-up or antidrug campaigns?*

----------


## schocker

Just picked this up from the 1800's












not
wanted some more ssd goodness

----------


## DEATH2000

> _Originally posted by D'z Nutz_ 
> * 
> 
> I found mine on eBay. There's quite a few coming out of Quebec, but I got mine from a seller in Burnaby. You can definitely feel there's a bit of umph behind it that modern (home) machines don't have cause it's all metal and mechanical. It was pretty smooth when I got it, but after I spent an afternoon disassembling, cleaning, and relubing everything, it really hums now.
> 
> There's also a 99K from 1957 on Kijiji right now for $250obo, the first year the 99K's had built in reverse. If it's in good working condition, I'd offer $200 for it.
> 
> I came across this site when I was doing my research that describes complete overhauls if you want to do it yourself:
> http://www.tfsr.org/publications/tec...achine_manual/*



Thanks. I rather find something local to avoid shipping. Ill keep looking at Kijiji. Their was a 1936 Singer with table but they wanted $400 which is a little more then I wanted to spend, and it looked kinda small.

----------


## Kijho

Just ordered this badboy $229 online with free delivery  :Clap:   :Clap: 
(In comparison to a few places I called locally selling for $269, and one place even as high as $329!!)

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

4x 
» Click image for larger version

1x 
» Click image for larger version

2x
» Click image for larger version

----------


## msommers

Booked all my flights for:

» Click image for larger version 

» Click image for larger version 

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## spikerS

Jeebus titty fucking christ, parking DT is expensive as FUCK!

----------


## swak

> _Originally posted by Graham_A_M_ 
> * 
> 
> And the Trumpet wasn't up to snuff for that? really? *



Trying something new out, Grandpa!! Don't you worry!!! hahahaha

----------


## Colin_R6

Looking forward to some extended dirtbiking trips this year!

----------


## Adrenaline101

A very random and expensive day in my books, have the buggy engine all torn down but since its not CAT yellow, I am a little out of my league.

----------


## toyboy88

Took advantage of the WJ seat sale, and booked a flight to:

» Click image for larger version

And then got tickets to:



 :Big Grin:

----------


## Colin_R6

> _Originally posted by Adrenaline101_ 
> [B]A very random and expensive day in my books, have the buggy engine all torn down but since its not CAT yellow, I am a little out of my league.



The part number for Cat Yellow spray cans is 4C-4199 I think! I can get you some!

Awesome random purchase, that buggy is gonna be a good time! Make some Cat oil filter cup holders!

----------


## Cansogo

It's 4C4200........for the spray bomb..........

----------


## Cansogo

> _Originally posted by Colin_R6_ 
> * 
> 
> The part number for Cat Yellow spray cans is 4C-4199 I think! I can get you some!
> 
> Awesome random purchase, that buggy is gonna be a good time! Make some Cat oil filter cup holders!*



You work at Finning?

----------


## Adrenaline101

Ive got access to far too much CAT yellow, but I was more referring to it being my first attempt at a vw bug engine tear down vs a cat c15 or something.

----------


## Supa Dexta

For my real precise work...

----------


## Graham_A_M

^ Lol, I should have taken pics of our 24" & 36" ones... hahaha.

----------


## Colin_R6

> _Originally posted by Cansogo_ 
> *It's 4C4200........for the spray bomb..........*



Aww I was close! 4C-4199 must be the black.

----------


## A790

» Click image for larger version

Pinnacle Pro vaporizer with water attachment.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Vagabond142

It was update time... that, and the fact that my Windows 7 key was somehow turned from an installation key to an upgrade-only key and Microsoft (as usual) had no idea why on their end....




Also:

Samsung 840 Pro 128GB SSD, as my OCZ Vertex 3 from ~2010 finally failed, and the reason I was reinstalling Win 7 in the first place
» Click image for larger version

As a bit of a consolation to myself for the passing of my OCZ drive, as well as because I got my tax return back and wanted to have a small "fun spend," I got a WD TV Live box. Neat little unit  :thumbs up:  Big reason I got it is that it is the one stream/file box that can play almost any .MKV, .MP4, or .AVI without any issues. Most standard Android boxes have issues with multi-audio MKV's, this one has a custom firmware done up with pretty much any and all codecs. Sounds great on the 5.1 system too ^_^

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Graham_A_M

My old Suomy Vandal Cult was really getting up there in age, Ive worn it LOTS. With the cheek pads starting to wear through, and the idiotic visor system broken on it, I opted to need a new one for this year. 

I checked around, and Redline Motorsports saved the day, I scored this really nice Bell RS-1 "Gearhead" for $400 out the door. 
 :thumbs up:  




Quite happy we have Redline in town, awesome place to go.  :Clap: 

Even matches my bike
http://forums.beyond.ca/st/263787/07...h-daytona-675/
Same with my riding gear, which is red/black/white.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## codetrap

Just going to wire them up and throw the on the charger.  :Smilie:

----------


## horobosu



----------


## Go4Long

Nice lens. What you shooting with it?

----------


## horobosu

> _Originally posted by Go4Long_ 
> *Nice lens. What you shooting with it?*



Mostly wildlife, may try some sports shooting this year.
How's that 500 working out?

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

That's the most hardcore OEM lens case I've ever seen.

----------


## Hallowed_point

"All corvettes are red..the rest are mistakes"

Heard a lot of good things about this book. It's all about what went into the C5, all the delays and GM bs that almost caused it to be cancelled etc.

----------


## Go4Long

> _Originally posted by horobosu_ 
> *
> Mostly wildlife, may try some sports shooting this year.
> How's that 500 working out?*



Lovin it so far...taking it to texas in 3 weeks for the MotoGP...can't wait.




> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> *That's the most hardcore OEM lens case I've ever seen.*



Have you never seen the Nikon hard cases?

When I sold my 400mm 2.8 I shipped it in just the hard case wrapped in packing paper...they're frickin tanks. Just don't lose em, they're over priced (although the canon ones are more).

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Kijho

with everything needed to get started. Right now just have salt water w/ live sand inside the tank, waiting for it to settle and will continue cycling. First reef!

----------


## themack89

DIY Rib Eye  :Drool:  

» Click image for larger version 

» Click image for larger version 

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Redlined_8000

^^ thats a good price! where did you buy?

----------


## themack89

Wholesale Club 222 58 Ave SE, it's like Superstore's version of Costco, but *no membership required!!!* I just stumbled across it today and decided to check it out.  :Pooosie:  

They also got some cool commercial cooking/catering shit, huge boiling pots, meat cutter, fry cutter, microwave oven... Just the essentials  :Big Grin: 

*Edit.. Site says no membership required, but apparently they do exist. For Businesses mostly I guess.

----------


## flipstah

This.

» Click image for larger version

----------


## finboy

> _Originally posted by themack89_ 
> *Wholesale Club 222 58 Ave SE, it's like Superstore's version of Costco, but no membership required!!! I just stumbled across it today and decided to check it out.  
> 
> They also got some cool commercial cooking/catering shit, huge boiling pots, meat cutter, fry cutter, microwave oven... Just the essentials 
> 
> *Edit.. Site says no membership required, but apparently they do exist. For Businesses mostly I guess.*



I worked at the north east one for a couple years in high school, sooooo ghetto  :ROFL!:

----------


## schurchill39

Just bought this in a 70" stretched canvas to go in the dinning room. It goes with our 40" below. 



Now to find a photographer who actually replies to PMs or emails about getting a similar one for Calgary...

----------


## Vagabond142

» Click image for larger version
» Click image for larger version

Mmmm.... delicious souls  :Drool:

----------


## msommers

> _Originally posted by schurchill39_ 
> [BNow to find a photographer who actually replies to PMs or emails about getting a similar one for Calgary... [/B]



I'm could attempt one for ya.

Picked up a couple things  :Smilie:

----------


## eblend

Moving on to Tokyo in a few days

----------


## codetrap

Michelin Pilot Road 4 Front

» Click image for larger version 

Michelin Pilot Road 4 Rear

» Click image for larger version


I tried to shop locally, but everyone was literally $100 more, not including install...

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Finally going to get my Hella driving lights mounted. I also converted them to HIDs a while back, the beam pattern surprisingly doesn't change much compared to the stock halogen bulbs so I figure I'm not going to accidentally blind anyone - not that I ever turn them on within a km of anyone else, haha. Shit's bright.

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Go4Long

> _Originally posted by schurchill39_ 
> *
> Just bought this in a 70&quot; stretched canvas to go in the dinning room. It goes with our 40&quot; below. 
> 
> Now to find a photographer who actually replies to PMs or emails about getting a similar one for Calgary...*



there were a handful of photographers banned a few years ago for doing business via pm without being sponsors...that might be part of your problem.

nice shots though.

----------


## Graham_A_M

^ No, it was mainly just Dave with all his different troll accounts.  :ROFL!:

----------


## Go4Long

It could also just be that a lot of beyond photographers are pretty flakey :P

----------


## blitz

> _Originally posted by Go4Long_ 
> * 
> 
> there were a handful of photographers banned a few years ago for doing business via pm without being sponsors...that might be part of your problem.
> 
> nice shots though.*



I'm pissed I never got a PM  :ROFL!:

----------


## Go4Long

> _Originally posted by blitz_ 
> * 
> 
> I'm pissed I never got a PM *



me either...I'm out of touch with the people  :Frown:

----------


## msommers

Been a pricey day  :Big Grin: 

» Click image for larger version

» Click image for larger version

----------


## D'z Nutz

Oh shit, that's sweet! What are the set screws for?

----------


## msommers

I'm not entirely sure to be honest, eagerly waiting delivery! Maybe something with the bayonet? Very excited to start shooting with it, see what all the Zeiss fuss is about  :Big Grin:

----------


## taemo

nice crossover bike, guess that that will be your 'cheap' commute bike?
and sick lens, for a moment I thought it was the CZ.2 15-30 T/2.9 Compact Zoom that they just announced... $24k  :Shock:  

always wanted to start my own saltwater tank and was about to buy a brand new one when I saw on kijiji this woman moving to BC and selling her tank with 3 clowns for cheap.
brought it home Thursday evening, cleaned it up, put live rocks and now cycling it for the next couple of weeks


also, I figured I needed a macro lens to get some close-up shots but didn't want to spend too much.. bought an FD 50mm 3.5 with 25mm extension tube for under $100 from BC

----------


## msommers

HA! Definitely not that! I'm not making Ryan - type money here  :ROFL!:

----------


## Kijho

a $2 purchase  :Big Grin:

----------


## Vagabond142

Completely forgot this book was coming out last month.  :Shock:   :Shock:   :Shock:  I have it now, and I am going to probably spend the next 6 hours reading at least the first quarter of it XD 

» Click image for larger version


Also, my faithful old mechanical keyboard (Steelseries 6Gv2 first release black switches) that I've had for 5 years and have written 6 of my own novels on, finally decided to pack it in... on the period/delete on the number pad. So, relegating it to backup keyboard status, I picked up a Corsair K70, and it feels almost exactly the same, except it's much easier to clean and the keys aren't as hard to actuate (red switches), but apart from that, I haven't lost any typing speed going from one mechanical to another (put me on a membrane keyboard, though, and my typing speed plummets)

----------


## blitz



----------


## taemo

> _Originally posted by Kijho_ 
> *
> 
> a $2 purchase *



nice, like the color of the shell too, where did you pick him up?
will be buying 1 or 2 snails today




> _Originally posted by blitz_ 
> **



dope you got it!  :Drool:  
now time to look for a 6x17 body!
maybe look for a gaoersi or fotoman for now?

----------


## Kijho

> _Originally posted by taemo_ 
> * 
> nice, like the color of the shell too, where did you pick him up?
> will be buying 1 or 2 snails today
> *



Pisces, it's like $2 for one or you get 3 for a cheaper price haha. I forget. He's doing great so far. 

We need a reef thread in addition to the photography thread. 

 :Big Grin:

----------


## taemo

> _Originally posted by Kijho_ 
> * 
> 
> Pisces, it's like $2 for one or you get 3 for a cheaper price haha. I forget. He's doing great so far. 
> 
> We need a reef thread in addition to the photography thread. 
> 
> *



once i get my macro lens, ill take more pics of my reef.
really liking this hobby though, i can stare at the aquarium for hours and not get bored

----------


## D'z Nutz

> _Originally posted by taemo_ 
> * dope you got it!  
> now time to look for a 6x17 body!
> maybe look for a gaoersi or fotoman for now?*



Fuck, 65mm on 6x17 would look pretty fucking sweet.

----------


## Nitron88

> _Originally posted by codetrap_ 
> *Michelin Pilot Road 4 Front
> 
> » Click image for larger version 
> 
> Michelin Pilot Road 4 Rear
> 
> » Click image for larger version
> 
> ...



Shitty thing is no warranty available for moto tires. I caught a nail 2 days after blackfoot installed a fresh set.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by D'z Nutz_ 
> * 
> 
> Fuck, 65mm on 6x17 would look pretty fucking sweet.*



You'll have to tell us how it looks, you've still got my negatives from the 65mm/6x17 combo!  :ROFL!:

----------


## Dumbass17

> _Originally posted by eblend_ 
> *Picked up a dell venue 8 pro today as it was $100 off at futureshop. Going to take it with me on my trip to Japan as my computer and see how it goes. 4 more days!
> 
> » Click image for larger version*




lol good luck with this. two buddies got them for work gifts for xmas. they have both been sent out for repairs twice. they are absolute garbage

----------


## msommers

> _Originally posted by blitz_ 
> **



You and Earl need to do some wet scans with those huge negatives!

Received the Zeiss lens today. The build quality of this thing is absolutely incredible.

----------


## D'z Nutz

> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> * 
> 
> You'll have to tell us how it looks, you've still got my negatives from the 65mm/6x17 combo! *



Oh. 

I get it.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Pioneer Elite SC-65

----------


## Tik-Tok

Induction!

----------


## msommers

^^Man, so jealous of that thing! Do you have the pots already?

----------


## Tik-Tok

Yeah, we bought a stainless Jamie Oliver Professional set years ago without even realizing they were meant for induction, lol. We just liked how they looked, and were on sale for a good price at the time.

We've been rocking this 80's queen for the past decade... I'm amazed I even found a photo of the model on the internet  :ROFL!:

----------


## jwslam

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *^^Man, so jealous of that thing! Do you have the pots already?*



Pretty much anything that a magnet will stick to will work. i.e. not glass / ceramic

Looking for an induction range as well, 3 months from now. Probably speak to MasonCGY?

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by D'z Nutz_ 
> * 
> 
> Oh. 
> 
> I get it.*



Haha just joshing ya, no rush on getting them developed.  :Big Grin:

----------


## mo_money2supe

> _Originally posted by Tik-Tok_ 
> *Yeah, we bought a stainless Jamie Oliver Professional set years ago without even realizing they were meant for induction, lol. We just liked how they looked, and were on sale for a good price at the time.*



We too have the Jamie Oliver Professional (JOP) set for our induction cooktop; works great as a combo together! FYI, if you hear a huge crack in the pots/pans as they're cooling down, it's because the induction cooktop changes the internal properties of the pans so much that as their magnetic poles reverses back to normal, they create a cracking noise. Found out after we had a tech come in to check our cooktop because we kept hearing the noise. Good thing his fees were included in our house's warranty! The JOP set seems to be predominantly worse sounding than the rest of our stainless sets for some reason.

----------


## Crazyjoker77

My latest (pointless) purchases.

  

And I also picked up A mobius action cam and promptly strapped it to my drone. Lighting wasn't the best (being that the sun was going down) to show it off but couldn't wait to try it out. Filmed in 1080 30fps

youtube link

----------


## idriveabox

New appliances. Also picked up a fridge from Lowes

----------


## Sentry

Porsches.  :Shock:

----------


## Hallowed_point

^Nice Sentry. Looks fairly level too! Is that turbo
for display only?

----------


## Sentry

2 summers ago it was attached to my old red EG, but since then yeah it's been a paperweight.

I have a top secret project in mind for it though. And it's not going on a vehicle.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tik-Tok

Expensive week for this guy.

----------


## flipstah

Furniture  :Bang Head:

----------


## themack89

Zero Credit Card debt now.  :Big Grin:  

Now student loans.  :Frown:  Spring breakup please end soon.

----------


## AndyL

Well not purchased  :Wink:  and the apprentice will get it  :Wink:  but I intend to play with it a bit too  :Smilie:

----------


## GTS4tw

Taking my backyard farming to a new level....

» Click image for larger version 

» Click image for larger version

----------


## eblend

> _Originally posted by Dumbass17_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> lol good luck with this. two buddies got them for work gifts for xmas. they have both been sent out for repairs twice. they are absolute garbage*



Hum, just came back from Japan and used it every day for many hours for 3 weeks and have no issues at all? What were the problems your friends were experiencing? There were some touchscreen issues but were addressed by firmware updates, so not sure. I research my stuff before I buy and it is one of the highest rated and popular windows 8 tablets out there.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

New Game
 

Trip to Orlando in May
 

60" Plasma for Living Room:
 

Some custom Furniture from Urban Barn....waiting on delivery (not this fabric):


And I can't stop drinking these, they are amazing:

----------


## ddduke

After spending far too much money at Restoration Hardware buying things I can make I decided that I would make my own desk.

All materials were purchased locally, the barn wood is 115 years old and is true 3x12 that was used as a joist initially and the frame of the desk was originally a bed frame that has since been modified with some flare and cross braces.

----------


## benyl

Can you tell me where you bought the materials?

----------


## adamc

Deadly, source for the barn wood?

----------


## ddduke

> _Originally posted by benyl_ 
> *Can you tell me where you bought the materials?*



frame was from the salvation army, cross braces are 1 inch piping from a plumbing supply store (forget name). lots of the little bits were just scrap metal that I found at my shop that I fabbed up, corners were from lee valley and paint was from Gregg distributors and is a hammer finish.




> _Originally posted by adamc_ 
> *Deadly, source for the barn wood?*



Barn on d'arcy ranch out by okotoks. 

I actually plan on driving down the highway sometime soon here and stealing random bits from one of those blown over barns you see all the time.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by ddduke_ 
> * 
> 
> Barn on d'arcy ranch out by okotoks. 
> 
> I actually plan on driving down the highway sometime soon here and stealing random bits from one of those blown over barns you see all the time.*



Let me know if you pick up some more! I'd love to buy a plank(?) off of you for a table.  :thumbs up:

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by ddduke_ 
> *After spending far too much money at Restoration Hardware buying things I can make I decided that I would make my own desk.
> 
> All materials were purchased locally, the barn wood is 115 years old and is true 3x12 that was used as a joist initially and the frame of the desk was originally a bed frame that has since been modified with some flare and cross braces.
> 
> *



Nice, looks like you did a great job! I love the roughsawn look of the barnwood.

----------


## A790

64GB Asus Transformer Tablet/Netbook.

----------


## Impreza

> _Originally posted by Kijho_ 
> *
> 
> with everything needed to get started. Right now just have salt water w/ live sand inside the tank, waiting for it to settle and will continue cycling. First reef!*



Who makes that tank?

----------


## takkyu

> _Originally posted by Impreza_ 
> * 
> 
> Who makes that tank?*



Fluval

http://www.fluvalaquatics.com/ca/pro.../#.U0gzGPldXRY

----------


## Kijho

> _Originally posted by Impreza_ 
> * 
> Who makes that tank?*



Fluval - It's a Spec V 5 gallon, looks like this currently.. 


However, planning in removing the "arch" setup I have and taking out that one rock on the right as it's been a real problematic rock. Will just be two rocks soon...

----------


## swak

New Computer day.

----------


## Kijho

> _Originally posted by swak_ 
> [B]New Computer day.



Can't copy off Memex!  :Big Grin:   :Shock:

----------


## swak

> _Originally posted by Kijho_ 
> * 
> 
> Can't copy off Memex!  *



whattt????  :dunno:  

.... seriously though, what did i miss lol

----------


## Kijho

> _Originally posted by swak_ 
> *
> 
> whattt????  
> 
> .... seriously though, what did i miss lol*



Can you see the image you posted?
It shows up as "This image available at Mem. Ex" with a big copyright of their logo on it haha

----------


## EK69

> _Originally posted by swak_ 
> *
> 
> whattt????  
> 
> .... seriously though, what did i miss lol*



means that hotlinking pictures isn't allowed from memory express's website lol

http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX50711
» Click image for larger version
thats what he bought

this is what i bought
similar to his but mine is touchscreen as well
http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX50239
 

so far so good  :Clap:   :thumbs up:

----------


## Kijho

Nice buys

----------


## Supa Dexta

» Click image for larger version 

» Click image for larger version 

 

 

Sailing gear is almost worse than my bike and sled gear combined.  :crazy nut:

----------


## Vagabond142

ASUS VG248QE 144Hz monitor. EXTREMELY impressive, although you need to spend about 15 minutes calibrating it from "oh fuck my eyes" to a good color and brightness balance (out of the box it comes so bright you can use it as a lamp XD)



I have a nVidia 3D Vision 2 kit on the way as well. Work is dangerous with discounts XD But, being able to watch bluray 3D, play 3D on some games, as well as use Youtube 3D as well.... hey, it's a novelty, but I like novelty :P

Also, any game is just freakin' silky on this beast.... Tomb Raider used to screen tear on my BenQ's all the time. On this? Not a single pixel out of place o_O Diablo 3 looks amazing as well  :Big Grin:  Loving it

----------


## lilmira

» Click image for larger version
Pearl Pro In-R-Cool bib shorts for 20 bux at Bow. :crazy nut:  How can it go wrong?

----------


## msommers

What?! Comfortable though?

----------


## ryanallan

> _Originally posted by Vagabond142_ 
> *ASUS VG248QE 144Hz monitor. EXTREMELY impressive, although you need to spend about 15 minutes calibrating it from &quot;oh fuck my eyes&quot; to a good color and brightness balance (out of the box it comes so bright you can use it as a lamp XD)
> 
> 
> 
> I have a nVidia 3D Vision 2 kit on the way as well. Work is dangerous with discounts XD But, being able to watch bluray 3D, play 3D on some games, as well as use Youtube 3D as well.... hey, it's a novelty, but I like novelty :P
> 
> Also, any game is just freakin' silky on this beast.... Tomb Raider used to screen tear on my BenQ's all the time. On this? Not a single pixel out of place o_O Diablo 3 looks amazing as well  Loving it*



ohhh, you're not going to wait for g-sync?

----------


## hampstor

Pick this up at the end of the week when I'm back in Calgary  :Big Grin: 


» Click image for larger version

----------


## lilmira

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *What?! Comfortable though?*



Yeah they fit me pretty good. It's their pro line. 220 reg at bow. 180 at bike shop. Don't know what happened, I make sure that there was no skid mark on it. The cashier was quite surprise, everything checked out so I took them home, score!?

----------


## Graham_A_M

> _Originally posted by hampstor_ 
> *Pick this up at the end of the week when I'm back in Calgary 
> 
> 
> » Click image for larger version*




Epic! which dealer did you go through?. Jeez, that black modded C5 Vette then this, wow, did you win the lottery? lol. 

 
(Oakley - "Gascan" 's in crystal black with the iridium lens.) 
I just bought a pair of these, I normally never ever buy decent sunglasses, but it was just marginally cheaper to buy them online, so I went to spareparts, last pair of glasses I had were the Spyware - Coopers ($200, and I had them for two weeks before losing them on my buddies bachelor party). 

When running these through, he asked if Ive shopped there before, turns out I have, back in 2008 when I got the Spyware's. 



 :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:

----------


## hampstor

> _Originally posted by Graham_A_M_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> Epic! which dealer did you go through?. Jeez, that black modded C5 Vette then this, wow, did you win the lottery? lol. 
> 
> *



It's from CMP. You must be thinking of someone else cause I don't have a 'vette  :dunno: 

and I love those oakleys.

----------


## corsvette

Carson Blocks is the lucky Vette owner! Nice sierra hamstor :thumbs up:

----------


## 16hypen3sp

> _Originally posted by Kijho_ 
> *
> 
> Fluval - It's a Spec V 5 gallon, looks like this currently.. 
> 
> 
> However, planning in removing the &quot;arch&quot; setup I have and taking out that one rock on the right as it's been a real problematic rock. Will just be two rocks soon...*



That looks pretty slick. Damn, your making me want to get back into fish again. I want to get my basement finished first before I do though. 

Damn that's a sweet looking tank.

----------


## swak

> _Originally posted by lilmira_ 
> *
> Yeah they fit me pretty good. It's their pro line. 220 reg at bow. 180 at bike shop. Don't know what happened, I make sure that there was no skid mark on it. The cashier was quite surprise, everything checked out so I took them home, score!?*



LOL. Nicely done!
I honestly have no clue why they would be marked down so much, but hey! All good man!
Good score!!

Those are some wicked bibs!

----------


## Vagabond142

> _Originally posted by ryanallan_ 
> * 
> ohhh, you're not going to wait for g-sync?*



In reality, g-sync is aimed much more for the 60Hz crowd. 

At 144Hz, I have absolutely no tearing, stuttering, or any glitches in D3, Tera, FC3, etc. Even fast motion games like AudioSurf, Strike Vector, etc, don't tear or stutter. Lovely monitor as it is  :Big Grin:  I just need to try out the full 3D aspect of it (it actually downclocks the refresh to 120Hz for 3D)

----------


## Tik-Tok



----------


## corsvette

^^ Cool! a SABBARU! Pretty rare car.  :thumbs up:

----------


## finboy

Saabaru!

I actually really like those, they have aged well imo

----------


## Vagabond142

My Razer Imperator 2012's left click decided to pack it in after 2 years (no surprises there with Razer's build quality <_<). Was going to pick up a Logitech G400S, but work had a killer deal on a Corsair M40, decided to give it a try. Absolutely a perfect mouse for a claw style mouse player like myself. Nice, big, grippy claw surfaces, and it glides like it's on greased ice.

» Click image for larger version

----------


## FiveFreshFish

Woo Audio WA-7 and Sennheiser HD-800 for the office.

----------


## msommers

:Shock:

----------


## GTS4tw

Finally upgraded my phone from the old galaxy S2 to the new Galaxy S5 with Gear 2 Neo watch

» Click image for larger version

----------


## blitz

Earl's a bad influence...

----------


## msommers

Sweet!

----------


## taemo

> _Originally posted by blitz_ 
> *Earl's a bad influence...
> 
> *



can't wait to see it in person and compare it to the GSW690III
if it's relatively smaller and lighter, I might be interested on one too
» Click image for larger version

----------


## Kijho

Just got a solid deal and ordered this, should be here in a week..

----------


## jampack

> _Originally posted by Kijho_ 
> *Just got a solid deal and ordered this, should be here in a week..
> 
> *



Just wondering where you got the deal? Hehe.

----------


## jwslam

Thanks MasonCGY

http://www.fisherpaykel.com/ca/kitch...oor/RF170ADX4/


http://www.maytag.com/-%5bMIT8795BS%...230/MIT8795BS/

----------


## austic

New place

----------


## GTS4tw

^ Wow awesome!! Nice house, nice yard, love the established trees. Really like the siding color.

----------


## Kijho

Beautiful house - is it a spec home / prebuilt or did you build it? (Or is that just a show picture of the home you just bought haha)

----------


## A790

Another 27" monitor with a triple monitor stand.

----------


## benyl

New kicks

----------


## Redlined_8000

> _Originally posted by benyl_ 
> *New kicks
> 
> *



Dam, those are nice.



I just ordered a Mode Carbon boot spoiler  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dumbass17

Supplements & Tattoo deposit tmw!

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

Just booked a trip for 4 to Vegas 5 nights in the Aria with two hotel rooms. Pretty excited.

----------


## AudiPWR

Got some new shoes..

----------


## GOnSHO

Some new headphones!! these things are amazing!!

Skullcandy Crushers

» Click image for larger version

----------


## eblend

Water softner. $599 online, got it for $429 in store  :Big Grin:

----------


## austic

> _Originally posted by Kijho_ 
> *Beautiful house - is it a spec home / prebuilt or did you build it? (Or is that just a show picture of the home you just bought haha)*



I bought the showhome, they are done in the area so thats the one I bought.

----------


## Vagabond142

I spent a small chunk of change at the Calgary Comic Expo, but my absolute win of the weekend is the only thing I will list here. For the past 4 years of going, I have been trying to find a Witchblade #1 in 8.0 or better condition, as the only WB #1 I currently have was damaged in shipping and would be considered 4.0 or worse (cover indentations, corner tear, one staple pulling out). 

This year?

» Click image for larger version

It came with the hard sleeve, but it is in prime condition, easily 9.0 or better. I'm debating submitting it for slabbing or just keeping it here. Still, nearly shit myself when the dealer pulled it out of the first editions box he was hiding under his "till" (a table where the money handler sat at his booth). I got a good deal with some haggling skill, and couldn't be happier with my purchase  :thumbs up:

----------


## BlueHaloGirl

Just bought a Corksport SRI! Now I'm going home to sit at my front door and wait for it!!

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## Graham_A_M

> _Originally posted by AudiPWR_ 
> *Got some new shoes..*



Damn, shouldn't your user name be " Bavarian power" ?

----------


## codetrap

Undercover Flex for the truck.

----------


## Rat Fink

.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## Canmorite

> _Originally posted by AudiPWR_ 
> *Got some new shoes..*



Wow! Very nice, the colour of the car too.

Just picked these up last week and had a chance to try 'em on an Auto-X last weekend, wicked tires  :thumbs up:  

Nitto NT-01's in 255/40/17

» Click image for larger version

----------


## 16hypen3sp

So my girlfriend can finally learn...

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## DJ Lazy

Good-bye Apple! Hello Android! 

Love this thing so far.. soooo much faster than my iPhone 4s.  :Burn Out:  

LG G2

----------


## s dime

» Click image for larger version

Dream bike, when BMW announced there was an Adventure model for 2014 I was in love.  :thumbs up:

----------


## jwslam

> _Originally posted by DJ Lazy_ 
> *LG G2*



How's the whole deal with the volume buttons on the back?

----------


## Crazyjoker77

This was waiting for me at my doorstep when I got home from work today so thought I would share it here. Like usual not a purchase most people would make=p

 

Pair of Sony super HAD II CCD night vision cameras and a 600mw A/V transmitter.

----------


## spikerS

> _Originally posted by Crazyjoker77_ 
> *This was waiting for me at my doorstep when I got home from work today so thought I would share it here. Like usual not a purchase most people would make=p
> 
>  
> 
> Pair of Sony super HAD II CCD night vision cameras and a 600mw A/V transmitter.*



Sweet! what are you putting those into? I am researching them to find out limitations and required equipment.

Such a cool concept.

----------


## spikerS

> _Originally posted by Crazyjoker77_ 
> *This was waiting for me at my doorstep when I got home from work today so thought I would share it here. Like usual not a purchase most people would make=p
> 
>  
> 
> Pair of Sony super HAD II CCD night vision cameras and a 600mw A/V transmitter.*



Sweet! what are you putting those into? I am researching them to find out limitations and required equipment.

Such a cool concept.

----------


## Graham_A_M

> _Originally posted by 16hypen3sp_ 
> *So my girlfriend can finally learn...
> *



lol..... aaaaaand three weeks after she gets it, we'll see this thing in the classifieds on here since she wants something with more then 25hp, that can actually do highway speeds. Much like all the slightly used CBR125s I see on Kijiji with not even 2k on the odometer. 

Should have got her a Ninja 250 or even 300, twice the bike in all honesty, for not much more coin.

----------


## Crazyjoker77

> _Originally posted by spikerS_ 
> *
> 
> Sweet! what are you putting those into? I am researching them to find out limitations and required equipment.
> 
> Such a cool concept.*



Going into this drone I just finished building. 

 

Flying FPV is a Insane Rush and got addicting very fast. This is my first night setup though but after seeing this video on you tube I knew I had to try it. 


I did a bunch of research before I got into it and have tried a few different setups already so feel free to PM me and I can probably steer ya towards what ya need.

On my 250mw trasmitter I went 1.2km and still had perfect video and only turned around because I had the failsafe set to just land and not return to launch and that makes for a LONG walk of shame when you do finally find the max range.

----------


## n1zm0

> _Originally posted by Crazyjoker77_ 
> * On my 250mw trasmitter I went 1.2km and still had perfect video*



That is impressive, you should mess around with it at night during the stampede.

----------


## D'z Nutz

> _Originally posted by n1zm0_ 
> * 
> 
> That is impressive, you should mess around with it at night during the stampede.*



Or during the day: cleavage cam.

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by jwslam_ 
> * 
> How's the whole deal with the volume buttons on the back?*



No issues for me so far, I'm not much of a volume changer though. My index finger is pretty much in the area of those buttons when holding the phone normally so just seems convenient actually. You can even take a screenshot with one finger rather than the 2-finger system I had to do on the Iphone.  :thumbs up: 

Only issue I'm having right now is setting up my @shaw.ca email accounts.. but I had issues with those on my iPhone as well, so I'm confident I can find a work-around.

----------


## eblend

Calgary to Lima (via Huston and Panama)

» Click image for larger version

Machu Picchu and the area for a week

» Click image for larger version

Lima to Panama

» Click image for larger version

One week all inclusive in Panama
» Click image for larger version

Panama to Calgary
» Click image for larger version

Spend about 5 days in and around Banff, Jasper and such playing golf, hiking ect...

Then back to work 
» Click image for larger version

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## eblend

> _Originally posted by Sugarphreak_ 
> * Most Apple computer users I know look like this!
> 
> Looks like an awesome trip! Machu Picchu is going to be a hell of an experience!*



I saw that but was too lazy to find another picture. I was going to put a disclaimer haha.....this is not me, I wouldn't be caught dead with a mac

----------


## Supa Dexta



----------


## 03ozwhip

> _Originally posted by Graham_A_M_ 
> * 
> 
> lol..... aaaaaand three weeks after she gets it, we'll see this thing in the classifieds on here since she wants something with more then 25hp, that can actually do highway speeds. Much like all the slightly used CBR125s I see on Kijiji with not even 2k on the odometer. 
> 
> Should have got her a Ninja 250 or even 300, twice the bike in all honesty, for not much more coin.*



Always hindsight with these things. On the same note, picked up an 07 R6, needs fairing work, but I couldn't pass up the deal. Wife isn't too happy though lol

----------


## Dave P



----------


## CSMRX7

» Click image for larger version

----------


## 16hypen3sp

Finally!!!!!!! Fuck I've waited a while for this day!

----------


## 16hypen3sp

> _Originally posted by Graham_A_M_ 
> * 
> 
> lol..... aaaaaand three weeks after she gets it, we'll see this thing in the classifieds on here since she wants something with more then 25hp, that can actually do highway speeds. Much like all the slightly used CBR125s I see on Kijiji with not even 2k on the odometer. 
> 
> Should have got her a Ninja 250 or even 300, twice the bike in all honesty, for not much more coin.*



Seems like a good ride to me. I was passing people on highway 2. Had her right wound the hell out. It's actually a really fun machine... and it shifts so damn smooth. Surprising really.

----------


## DeleriousZ

new tablet!

----------


## bjstare

> _Originally posted by 16hypen3sp_ 
> *Finally!!!!!!! Fuck I've waited a while for this day!
> 
> *



I really like those bikes, however I'm curious - what made you go with this over the new R1 with the crossplane engine? That thing makes awesome usable power, and sounds phenomenal.

Nice bike man.

----------


## 16hypen3sp

> _Originally posted by cjblair_ 
> * 
> 
> I really like those bikes, however I'm curious - what made you go with this over the new R1 with the crossplane engine? That thing makes awesome usable power, and sounds phenomenal.
> 
> Nice bike man.*



Thanks.

I looked at all the 1000's before I bought but pretty much had my mind made up already as this has been my dream bike for a few years now. All the 1000's are good performing machines but in terms of aesthetics, Honda has the competition beat by a wide margin. The R1 looks weird to me... like too flat.

But I'm also a Honda fanboy, so wtf do I know.  :ROFL!:  

I'm supposed to be picking it up today so hopefully the weather works with me.

----------


## LUDELVR

About freaking time this thing came in but it'll have to stay in the garage until the rocks are off the road!!!

----------


## eglove

whatttttt theeeee fuck leo, for real

----------


## Sentry

NSX-R! MUH BONER

----------


## jwslam

> _Originally posted by Sentry_ 
> *NSX-R! MUH BONER*



This. Now I gotta go change my pants...

----------


## Blue

> _Originally posted by CSMRX7_ 
> *» Click image for larger version*



damn.. you really need 8 rims?!

----------


## GTS4tw

> _Originally posted by Blue_ 
> * 
> 
> damn.. you really need 8 rims?!*



Sure beats having 7

----------


## ExtraSlow

You can ignore the crappy cellphone pic, and my finger that's in the frame, lol. 2012 with just under 70,000 kms on it. Got a deal I was happy with.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Yes, it has the tow package and factory brake controller. Not the "max tow" however. Also doesn't have the rearview camera. I was hoping to find one with that, but wasn't able to find anything decently priced. I may add one.

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by LUDELVR_ 
> *NSX-R*



Holy fuuuuuuuck.

----------


## bjstare

Well, it's no NSX-R, but this is my new (to me) car. Had it for a couple months now, but just got summer wheels/tires this weekend. Pretty happy with the setup/fitment.

----------


## 4doorj

^looks awesome!

----------


## DeleriousZ

Looks great man! Vossen wheels?

----------


## finboy

> _Originally posted by LUDELVR_ 
> [B]About freaking time this thing came in but it'll have to stay in the garage until the rocks are off the road!!!



Woooooooooooow  :Shock:

----------


## LUDELVR

> _Originally posted by finboy_ 
> * 
> 
> Woooooooooooow *



Just bought something else for the winter. Time to get rid of the ridgeline perhaps?

----------


## ercchry

thought so  :ROFL!:  

...something just didnt look right

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by LUDELVR_ 
> * 
> 
> Just bought something else for the winter. Time to get rid of the ridgeline perhaps?
> 
> *



Were we just trolled...?

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by LUDELVR_ 
> * 
> 
> Just bought something else for the winter. Time to get rid of the ridgeline perhaps?
> 
> *



Were we just trolled...?

----------


## schocker

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *Were we just trolled...?*



No, leo is actually a mouse  :ROFL!:

----------


## LUDELVR

> _Originally posted by schocker_ 
> * 
> No, leo is actually a mouse *



Hey, this thread is for recently purchased things!!! And it just so happens, that these are what I've recently purchased!!! 

 :Devil:   :Devil:   :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:  

Here's another...think I might have to take out a second mortgage for this one!

----------


## bjstare

> _Originally posted by 4doorj_ 
> *^looks awesome!*







> _Originally posted by DeleriousZ_ 
> *Looks great man! Vossen wheels?*



Thanks guys!

Not Vossens, I picked a reputable discount alternative (Niche Wheels) haha. I think Vossens are too expensive for what they are.

----------


## finboy

it looks pretty realistic on my tiny iphone screen  :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:

----------


## beyond_ban

^ haha I couldn't tell the difference until I knew what I was looking at.

----------


## flipstah

FUCK. Should've paid attention more.  :Bang Head:

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## carzcraz

Absolutely love this stuff for removal of rail dust...Iron X



Spur of the moment purchase; went out to buy a table runner and came back with this...

BMW M235i in black, 6MT, delivery on Thursday. Loaner car pictures (crappy iPhone):

----------


## relyt92

> _Originally posted by cjblair_ 
> *Well, it's no NSX-R, but this is my new (to me) car. Had it for a couple months now, but just got summer wheels/tires this weekend. Pretty happy with the setup/fitment.*



 Looks good, what are the specs on the wheels?

----------


## Kijho

Damn!! What neighbor are you in if you don't mind me asking? (Or just the area) looks so wonderful!

----------


## eglove

> _Originally posted by carzcraz_ 
> *
> 
> 
> Spur of the moment purchase; went out to buy a table runner and came back with this...*



Ballin! Did you get a new house too?

----------


## carzcraz

> _Originally posted by eglove_ 
> * 
> 
> Ballin! Did you get a new house too?*



Good memory Mario! It is our new house...been here for not quite a year. 




> _Originally posted by Kijho_ 
> *Damn!! What neighbor are you in if you don't mind me asking? (Or just the area) looks so wonderful!*



Thanks, we really enjoy it here. Neighborhood is in SW Calgary by West Hills

----------


## gpomp

> _Originally posted by carzcraz_ 
> *Absolutely love this stuff for removal of rail dust...Iron X
> *



I love the "cherry" scent. Congrats on the new car  :Burn Out:

----------


## carzcraz

> _Originally posted by gpomp_ 
> *
> I love the &quot;cherry&quot; scent. Congrats on the new car *



Thanks again. I buy this stuff just for the scent lol  :Barf:

----------


## bjstare

> _Originally posted by relyt92_ 
> * Looks good, what are the specs on the wheels?*



Thanks.

F: 20x9 +35 (245/35ZR20)
R: 20x10 +40 (275/30ZR20)

----------


## Milk2%

> _Originally posted by ExtraSlow_ 
> * 
> You can ignore the crappy cellphone pic, and my finger that's in the frame, lol. 2012 with just under 70,000 kms on it. Got a deal I was happy with.*



You live very close to me sir. Only a block away!

----------


## flipstah

LED TV can wait.

Going to Seoul for $521.  :Love:   :Pooosie:

----------


## taemo

^damn so jelly!

WTB more vacation days

----------


## DeleriousZ

Finally got around to putting this thru OOPI. 



Stock as stock can be prettymuch, just has intake and exhaust, and a different engine.



MK2, why can't i quit you?

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by taemo_ 
> *^damn so jelly!
> 
> WTB more vacation days*



YYC->HK for $500/person? Sniped.  :ROFL!: 

EDIT: FUCK, trigger finger was too slow!

----------


## blitz

New Daily Driver for the summer:

----------


## msommers

More jerks using bike lanes!  :Clap:

----------


## blitz

I'm still anti bike lane when they impeded the flow of traffic.

10st NW needs to move back to 4 lanes!

----------


## taemo

that's going to be one hell of a workout going up hill with that bike on 10st NW, unless is that electric?

----------


## bjstare

> _Originally posted by DeleriousZ_ 
> *Finally got around to putting this thru OOPI. 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock as stock can be prettymuch, just has intake and exhaust, and a different engine.
> 
> 
> 
> MK2, why can't i quit you?*



 :Shock:  that thing must be a rocket

----------


## blitz

> _Originally posted by taemo_ 
> *that's going to be one hell of a workout going up hill with that bike on 10st NW, unless is that electric?*



Bingo  :Big Grin:  

Integrated 350W 36V motor, and it also folds up in case it dies and I need a cab to haul my out of shape ass home.

Between 10st and 14st up to the winterclub, this is the only way that biking to work is practical for me.

----------


## schocker

» Click image for larger version

----------


## benyl

yyc -> icn in March for $476 per person. Thank you delta! haha

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by benyl_ 
> *yyc -&gt; icn in March for $476 per person. Thank you delta! haha*



So cheap, eh?! I bought flights to Miami as well for the famjam in August. 

Just deciding whether to hang out there beachside or go on a cruise.  :Pimpin':

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

» Click image for larger version

Ibanez BTB1205e in flame maple, the last of the BTB Prestige series. Gonna be a torturous wait for it to ship in.

----------


## FraserB

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> So cheap, eh?! I bought flights to Miami as well for the famjam in August. 
> 
> Just deciding whether to hang out there beachside or go on a cruise. *



What is "famjam"?

----------


## Graham_A_M

^ Wow, you dont often see Ibanez basses that are natural, most of them are painted a color, which to me looks very cheap. 

I love natural basses, if the wood used is beautiful, why not show it off? 

looks great!

----------


## msommers

> _Originally posted by blitz_ 
> * 
> 
> Bingo  
> 
> Integrated 350W 36V motor, and it also folds up in case it dies and I need a cab to haul my out of shape ass home.
> 
> Between 10st and 14st up to the winterclub, this is the only way that biking to work is practical for me.*



An electric bike?!  :ROFL!:  Just drive lol.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by Graham_A_M_ 
> *^ Wow, you dont often see Ibanez basses that are natural, most of them are painted a color, which to me looks very cheap. 
> 
> I love natural basses, if the wood used is beautiful, why not show it off? 
> 
> looks great!*



Yup, Ibanez is all about the paint on the lower end basses, but when you move up the line they go hog wild with the natural finishes and exotic woods.

Being an Ibanez, they still don't hold their value worth a damn, which is why I bought a used one for slightly more than a new Squier.  :ROFL!:

----------


## blitz

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> * 
> 
> An electric bike?!  Just drive lol.*



It's transitional  :Pooosie:  

My wife would not be happy if it took me 3 hours to get home from work everyday.

----------


## relyt92

> _Originally posted by DeleriousZ_ 
> *Finally got around to putting this thru OOPI. 
> 
> 
> Stock as stock can be prettymuch, just has intake and exhaust, and a different engine.
> 
> ]
> 
> MK2, why can't i quit you?*



 I don't know much about VW's at all, what kind of engine is in that thing? Some VR6?

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by FraserB_ 
> * 
> 
> What is &quot;famjam&quot;?*



The family. Its what I stupidly call them.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## swak

New flashlight. 850 lumens, small, light and rad!

----------


## CompletelyNumb

» Click image for larger version

----------


## max_boost

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> So cheap, eh?! I bought flights to Miami as well for the famjam in August. 
> 
> Just deciding whether to hang out there beachside or go on a cruise. *



 Perfect. Abs for 2015 Go flip! :Pimpin':

----------


## J.M.

Bring the abs flip

----------


## flipstah

Thanks Spurs and Heat. Cost me $250. -_-"

----------


## codetrap

» Click image for larger version

----------


## SOAB

> _Originally posted by codetrap_ 
> *» Click image for larger version 
> 
> *



nice! get it set up properly and trailer sway will be the thing of the past!

----------


## codetrap

SOAB, that's what I'm hoping. I spent the time to properly set up my WD, and it's perfect, except for the sway... So, I'm going to make sure I spend the time.

----------


## taemo

waiting for this to arrive from UK so that I can develop color film more easily at home
» Click image for larger version

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by taemo_ 
> *waiting for this to arrive from UK so that I can develop color film more easily at home
> » Click image for larger version*



Color film looks more complicated to develop! Let me know how it goes. I may have to learn as well just in case LD phases out developing.

----------


## taemo

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> Color film looks more complicated to develop! Let me know how it goes. I may have to learn as well just in case LD phases out developing.*



color film is actually easy, almost to the point that I actually prefer it more than B&W.
have developed some at home already using the sink as the water bath, the only thing that you have to be critical with is the temperature of your chemicals at 39C and time.
developing time is more consistent, whether it's a 100 or 400 film.

I'm hoping to start developing E6 later on and this also saves me on chemicals, 600ml of chemicals can develop 6 rolls of film!

----------


## eblend

New HE Top load washer and dryer

----------


## adamc

> _Originally posted by CompletelyNumb_ 
> *» Click image for larger version*



 :Pimpin':

----------


## Supa Dexta

New round baler

----------


## eblend

> _Originally posted by Supa Dexta_ 
> *New round baler 
> 
> *



I challenge you with my new lawn mower haha, finally broke down and bought a new gas mower, eager to try it out since my only previous gas cutting experience was with an electric

----------


## Supa Dexta

I fold.

----------


## rx7_turbo2

> _Originally posted by eblend_ 
> *my only previous gas cutting experience was with an electric*



Electric?  :Shock:  

I have a 20 year old gas mower, when I fire her up and she barks out that first plume of blue smoke, my dick gets a little hard. Electric mowers may do the job, but there's just something about anything that runs on fire :thumbs up:

----------


## eblend

> _Originally posted by rx7_turbo2_ 
> * 
> 
> Electric?  
> 
> I have a 20 year old gas mower, when I fire her up and she barks out that first plume of blue smoke, my dick gets a little hard. Electric mowers may do the job, but there's just something about anything that runs on fire*



It was a hand me down, I hate anything to do with gardening so didn't want to invest in it, but came to a realization that the only way for me now to maintain my lawn is to cut it more frequently over wise it looks like ass, and a gas mower will make it easier to do as I won't need to move the cord around all the time, plus its a new toy I will want to use more frequently haha, so maybe it will get my ass out there and cut grass.

----------


## codetrap

> _Originally posted by rx7_turbo2_ 
> * Electric?  
> 
> I have a 20 year old gas mower, when I fire her up and she barks out that first plume of blue smoke, my dick gets a little hard. Electric mowers may do the job, but there's just something about anything that runs on fire*



 I have a similar effect when my wife cuts the lawn.... with our gas mower... I try to keep both of them well maintained. Regular oil changes etc..

----------


## rx7_turbo2

> _Originally posted by codetrap_ 
> * I have a similar effect when my wife cuts the lawn.... with our gas mower... I try to keep both of them well maintained. Regular oil changes etc..*



You're a better man than me, I'm sure my wife has no idea where I even keep the mower.

----------


## Black Gts

> _Originally posted by eblend_ 
> * 
> 
> It was a hand me down, I hate anything to do with gardening so didn't want to invest in it, but came to a realization that the only way for me now to maintain my lawn is to cut it more frequently over wise it looks like ass,*



Please don't say things like that, it only makes sense. My solution is I'm taking all the grass out in the front for some decorative rock haha.

----------


## Skrilla



----------


## ekguy

Corrado?!?!

----------


## schocker

Figured I would give this a try as I haven't really tried scotch and heard good things on RFD  :Confused:

----------


## Graham_A_M

> _Originally posted by eblend_ 
> * 
> 
> I challenge you with my new lawn mower haha, finally broke down and bought a new gas mower, eager to try it out since my only previous gas cutting experience was with an electric
> 
> *



Really? the neighbor at my parents' place has one, I can get the WHOLE yard done, with the line trimmer and EVERYTHING in the time it takes him to just mow his front lawn, and I still have some time to spare hahahaha. 
Its like.... wow.  :Bang Head:  

Anyway, this was my latest purchase. I sold my Triumph Dayona 675 to CJBlair on here this last Saturday, and bought this.



I cant wait to take it on LONG road trips, Cali, the west coast, the east coast, here I come this summer!!!!!! Im fucking stoked.

My co worker said his ex wifes hubby had this bike just sitting there, its an 2011 with 18km's on it. Yes, eighteen km's. He rode it home from the dealership, went around the block then parked it, never to use it again, so I bought the bike for half of what he paid for it. I got a SMOKIN deal on it, just fixed it up, and cleaned it out, and she's good to go. So I now have a practically new bike that I got for thousands less then people are asking for theirs on Kijiji, only theirs have 10k-20k kms on theirs.  :crazy nut:  Its Frickin MINT. 
I was honestly elated to hear he had it, since that was the exact bike I was looking for, well a Honda Fury really, but those are twice what I paid for mine as used bikes. 

Its an 2011 Kawasaki Vulcan 900. As much as I hate Jap bikes, There were no Triumph Truxtons or Bonnevilles for sale used, so shit...... now what? lol

----------


## DeleriousZ

You're a brave man good sir.

----------


## Graham_A_M

^ What? how so?

----------


## DeleriousZ

> _Originally posted by Graham_A_M_ 
> *^ What? how so?*



wow i totally missed this page when posting. Was referring to the corrado!

----------


## Skrilla

> _Originally posted by ekguy_ 
> *Corrado?!?!*



Indeed  :thumbs up:  A 93 car, always wanted one, it's quite a change from and of the other Dubs I've owned. Even the auto spoiler works on this one!

----------


## Skrilla

> _Originally posted by DeleriousZ_ 
> *You're a brave man good sir.*



Haha I agree 100% I've always held off owning one cause of the issues they can have. But after driving it and doing a lot of reading I decided it's time. It will mostly be driven a few times a year, but I've already got a few things to look at.

----------


## bjstare

> _Originally posted by Graham_A_M_ 
> * 
> 
> Really? the neighbor at my parents' place has one, I can get the WHOLE yard done, with the line trimmer and EVERYTHING in the time it takes him to just mow his front lawn, and I still have some time to spare hahahaha. 
> Its like.... wow.  
> 
> Anyway, this was my latest purchase. I sold my Triumph Dayona 675 to CJBlair on here this last Saturday, and bought this.
> 
> *snip**



Somehow, I don't recall this happening. Maybe I should check my garage for a nice shiny red bike next to my gixxer?  :ROFL!:

----------


## Graham_A_M

Lets hope its still there at least. haha.

----------


## spikerS



----------


## 16hypen3sp

> _Originally posted by Graham_A_M_ 
> * 
> Anyway, this was my latest purchase. I sold my Triumph Dayona 675 to CJBlair on here this last Saturday, and bought this.
> 
> 
> 
> I cant wait to take it on LONG road trips, Cali, the west coast, the east coast, here I come this summer!!!!!! Im fucking stoked.
> 
> My co worker said his ex wifes hubby had this bike just sitting there, its an 2011 with 18km's on it. Yes, eighteen km's. He rode it home from the dealership, went around the block then parked it, never to use it again, so I bought the bike for half of what he paid for it. I got a SMOKIN deal on it, just fixed it up, and cleaned it out, and she's good to go. So I now have a practically new bike that I got for thousands less then people are asking for theirs on Kijiji, only theirs have 10k-20k kms on theirs.  Its Frickin MINT. 
> ...



Looks awesome! Damn good deal too. 
You going to put a windshield on it?

----------


## Graham_A_M

^I doubt it, but we'll see. Ill see what the girls have to say, but I love the wind in my face, so I seriously doubt it. One chick friend's parents love it so much, their buying a left over (unsold) '13 from Blackfoot, same bike but in grey/black with blacked out pipes, brand new in the crate (awesome deal for anybody else wanting a brand new cruiser). Wicked deal for $7k. I'll pick mine up tomorrow, I cant wait!!!!

Wow its seriously fucked, I've gotten So many people into bikes with all of mine, the total number would be well past 50 now.  :ROFL!:  
My old child hood friend got his parents into riding, now at 60, he's onto his 5th mileaged out gold wing, I think hes put 1,200,000kms on all his goldwings that he's bought new. Apparently Im a bad influence lol.  :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:   :thumbs up: 
which is, a LOT of KM's in the last 14 years he's been riding, well past mine even.

----------


## Phihalo

Got some springs for my car  :Big Grin:

----------


## Vagabond142

Placed my order deposit on this at my comic store yesterday! Twilight Princess was my favorite game on the GameCube. 18" tall statue, my biggest statue purchase to date o_O Downside: It won't get here until January 2015  :Cry:  

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Unknown303

> _Originally posted by schocker_ 
> *
> Figured I would give this a try as I haven't really tried scotch and heard good things on RFD *



Soo how was it?

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

It's hella overpriced, but the Apple Pie stuff is _delicious._

----------


## flipstah

I assume you're not blind yet so it must be good.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Hey, just 'cause it's moonshine doesn't mean it's wood alcohol!  :Barf:

----------


## slammedfc

bought a new turbo for the Z31, Holset HE341

----------


## DeleriousZ

> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> *
> 
> 
> It's hella overpriced, but the Apple Pie stuff is delicious.*



I've seen this (maybe this brand?) at liquor stores recently. What is it? Not legit moonshine being 20%...

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Well, it's certainly not _strong_ moonshine, that's for certain. The strongest they seem to make is 40%. But, in the sense that moonshine is grain alcohol made via copper still, then it is indeed moonshine according to the company's website. It's just kinda poncy, expensive moonshine.

----------


## firebane

> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> *Well, it's certainly not strong moonshine, that's for certain. The strongest they seem to make is 40%. But, in the sense that moonshine is grain alcohol made via copper still, then it is indeed moonshine according to the company's website. It's just kinda poncy, expensive moonshine.*



I had moonshine once and it was crazy stuff. You'd put someon a spoon and light it on fire and it would burn clear.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Oh for sure, I've had legit local home-made moonshine before and that stuff would knock your socks off. If you wanna do grain alcohol for cheap, the Duty Free store at the border sells 190-proof, something like 1.5L for $50 - covered in warning labels about how flammable it is, and there's a fire suppressor thing on the spout.

----------


## Go4Long

Got transferred to Red Deer, bought a house in Didsbury so my wife can still be close to her family here, and work in Calgary once mat leave is over.

Here's the house (I'll get some shots of the inside next month):


House Front by Steven Szabo, on Flickr


House Back by Steven Szabo, on Flickr

----------


## blitz

That's gotta be at least 900 sqft  :Shock:

----------


## Go4Long

Lol. The developed portion of the basement is almost 900 sq ft :P

...ok...more like 600

----------


## DeleriousZ

New portable bandsaw. Should hopefully make some of the fab work easier.

----------


## slammedfc

> _Originally posted by DeleriousZ_ 
> *
> 
> New portable bandsaw. Should hopefully make some of the fab work easier.*



stop buying useful stuff and get the Z out haha

----------


## AndyL

> _Originally posted by Go4Long_ 
> *Lol. The developed portion of the basement is almost 900 sq ft :P
> 
> ...ok...more like 600*



Congrats  :Wink:  bit of a step up in size!  :Wink:

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> *Oh for sure, I've had legit local home-made moonshine before and that stuff would knock your socks off. If you wanna do grain alcohol for cheap, the Duty Free store at the border sells 190-proof, something like 1.5L for $50 - covered in warning labels about how flammable it is, and there's a fire suppressor thing on the spout.*



LOL Legit home-made. 

Nice house, G4L  :Pimpin':   :Shock:  

My latest purchases are still growing but renovations are close to the finish line!  :Guns:

----------


## DeleriousZ

> _Originally posted by slammedfc_ 
> * 
> 
> stop buying useful stuff and get the Z out haha*



Need to buy the useful stuff to get the Z out lol.

----------


## schocker

> _Originally posted by Unknown303_ 
> *Soo how was it?*



I have no idea, scotchy  :ROFL!:  
It is only my first bottle. Was pretty good, I swirled it a bunch then took a sip and coated my mouth then some more, then added a few drops of water and let it sit a bit, swirled it again and drank it....Good after taste, tastes smooth. That is my summary

----------


## DENZILDON

My gas trimmer crapped out so I got this combo kit since I saw my dad using it in Florida! Pretty good I say even when you switch it an edging tool. Blower was a good compliment to it.


» Click image for larger version

----------


## slammedfc

> _Originally posted by DeleriousZ_ 
> * 
> 
> Need to buy the useful stuff to get the Z out lol.*



Touché my friend.

----------


## ercchry

pick it up tomorrow



ecoboost, 301a package, max tow, HD payload (i'll never find aftermarket rims haha), fogs, and skid plates... pretty much perfect amount of options. 2013, 30k kms  :Burn Out:

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## Go4Long

Thanks all  :Smilie: 




> _Originally posted by AndyL_ 
> * 
> 
> Congrats  bit of a step up in size! *



A bit...lol. About 200 sq ft above grade bigger, and a fully developed walk out basement with heated floors.

----------


## ercchry

> _Originally posted by Sugarphreak_ 
> *^^ What the hell dude... I didn't even see a &quot;What truck should I buy&quot; thread for this
> 
> Nice truck btw *



should i go start a "did i buy the right truck thread?"  :ROFL!:

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## benyl

> _Originally posted by ercchry_ 
> * 
> 
> should i go start a &quot;did i buy the right truck thread?&quot; *



Not with those 7 bolt wheels...

----------


## ExtraSlow

No trailer tow mirrors? Dude, you are 100% a failure. 

Or I'm just insanely jealous . . . 

Just ordered some birch for the summer camping season:


And this should be in within about a week:

----------


## ercchry

^^^honestly, i have nothing to tow haha... but at least im ready for it




> _Originally posted by Sugarphreak_ 
> * That may have been beaten to death a few times at this point
> 
> So are all you new Ford truck owners going to form an ecoboost gang or something now?*



probably, only seems right. we will bully you and unknown





> _Originally posted by benyl_ 
> * 
> 
> Not with those 7 bolt wheels...*



HD package! 8200lbs gvwr  :Pimpin':

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## Unknown303

Everyone knows that Ford is the underdog.

----------


## ercchry

> _Originally posted by Sugarphreak_ 
> *
> You must be pretty pumped about this truck, what did you do with the old one? Trade it?*



the diesel? sold it a while ago to another beyonder




> _Originally posted by Unknown303_ 
> *Everyone knows that Ford is the underdog.*



520wtq after the Full Race treatment would probably help even that out  :Wink:

----------


## Unknown303

> _Originally posted by ercchry_ 
> * 
> 
> 520wtq after the Full Race treatment would probably help even that out *



 I would have stuck with the lighter frame if the race treatment is in it's future. Or if looking to tow big someday I would go 3/4 tonne.

----------


## ercchry

> _Originally posted by Sugarphreak_ 
> *
> 
> Sweet, I know who I am calling next time I need my junker cars pulled around
> *



11000lbs with this setup  :Shock:  




> _Originally posted by Unknown303_ 
> * 
> 
> I would have stuck with the lighter frame if the race treatment is in it's future. Or if looking to tow big someday I would go 3/4 tonne.*



"full race" is a brand... it was hard enough to get the lady to agree to a truck this big as it is  :ROFL!:  

but no, i just wanted something that would work to tow a track car or boat one day... i own neither a track car or a boat currently, so its not like it was a big part of the decision. but when you buy used the extra packages dont really cost anything, so why not?  :dunno:

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## spikerS

> _Originally posted by Cos_ 
> *I dunno, something about the regular beds doesnt look proportional.....*



QFT.

But something is bugging me here, you sure it has the max tow package? I ask because I was pretty sure that the trailer tow mirrors came standard with that package... :dunno:

----------


## flipstah

We're officially in Alberta when there's heavy scrunity over a pickup truck purchase.  :Pimpin':

----------


## ercchry

We needed a truck, so i wanted a bed! ...and yeah, had the original printout with the packages on it... its got max tow

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## ercchry

All i remember is how upset you were with the proportions of your old truck haha... also max tow is a pre'req for the hd payload with ecoboost... so yeah its for sure there

----------


## Adrenaline101

Nice truck. The 7 bolt wheel thing is weird. Didnt even know it existed.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Bought awhile ago, but finally went and picked it up.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## Tik-Tok

Apparently into a box back to comp cams.



It's for my '77 Highboy though.



edit: or did you mean the 2x 30 packs of Coors?  :ROFL!:

----------


## ExtraSlow

bah, that'll buff out . . .

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## Tik-Tok

> _Originally posted by Sugarphreak_ 
> *Isn' that normal for Fords? *



AFTER it's installed, not before  :Pooosie:

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by Tik-Tok_ 
> *Apparently into a box back to comp cams.
> 
> *



Damn, that's shit luck. Looks like it took a serious drop at the factory.

----------


## colinxx235

bit the bullet on this yesterday... couldn't stand no laptop and this was a quick $250 off sale

G750JX-DS77-CA

guy at MemX was great to deal with

----------


## 01RedDX

.

----------


## spikerS

» Click image for larger version

Enough going on that I needed a decent set, and a bonus radio too! even got a better discount with Home Depot because of how much I deal with their contractor desk. 

Was going to go with Dewalt, but this Ridgid set comes with a Lifetime warranty that even covers the batteries so in theory this is the last set I will ever buy. Used it a bit and they work and feel great!

----------


## Go4Long

The yard of the new house is a lot bigger than the current yard, so we of course needed a new mower...



Self propelled AWD  :Smilie:  on sale at C-Tire this week.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Does that mower have torque vectoring?

----------


## blitz

Snagged this off of Ebay, not quite as good a deal as the one Earl picked up, but close.

----------


## Go4Long

> _Originally posted by ExtraSlow_ 
> *Does that mower have torque vectoring?*



it has two separate transmissions apparently.  :Smilie:

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by spikerS_ 
> *» Click image for larger version
> 
> Enough going on that I needed a decent set, and a bonus radio too! even got a better discount with Home Depot because of how much I deal with their contractor desk. 
> 
> Was going to go with Dewalt, but this Ridgid set comes with a Lifetime warranty that even covers the batteries so in theory this is the last set I will ever buy. Used it a bit and they work and feel great!*



Nice, that is a good set, good batteries too - Ridgid is really good about backwards compatibility with their batteries, I use the new LiIon ones on my older X2 drills. Be sure to send in the paperwork for the lifetime warranty stuff!

----------


## taemo

> _Originally posted by blitz_ 
> *Snagged this off of Ebay, not quite as good a deal as the one Earl picked up, but close.
> 
> *



oh snap!
hood not included?
but damn atleast yours is black  :Drool:

----------


## spikerS

> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> * 
> 
> Nice, that is a good set, good batteries too - Ridgid is really good about backwards compatibility with their batteries, I use the new LiIon ones on my older X2 drills. Be sure to send in the paperwork for the lifetime warranty stuff!*



Yeah, I talked with a few buddies of mine that do wood working and stuff, and they all seem to be moving away from Dewalt and getting Ridgid stuff.

When I went in to HD, I mentioned that I needed a new impact driver for a deck, and they showed me that set. I wasn't convinced because there was a similar Dewalt set for about the same price. After he told me about the lifetime warranty that included the batteries, and a lot of it is over the counter, I was sold!

And yes, my paperwork is already submitted. A little confused that it is going to take 2 weeks or whatever to verify, but... :dunno:  

With the little I have used them so far, I am tempted to try their sawzall too.

----------


## Graham_A_M

Not really purchases, just things blackfoot had to replace on my bike its been sitting in the show room for so long, frick, what a fuck around, especially when my bikes over there for days waiting on the new tire when it was PERFECT riding weather.  :Bang Head:

----------


## Unknown303



----------


## know1edge

Got 2 for the garage

----------


## schocker

Lol wtf, how much are those. That would be great to light the entire garage  :crazy nut:  


Bought a g700s so i can use my g700 at work

----------


## AndyL

I swore I'd never buy another one of their tools after warranty fiascos... 

But... It's like 10,000x better than the alternatives...


My wallet hurts and it hasn't arrived yet... Lol

----------


## know1edge

> _Originally posted by schocker_ 
> *Lol wtf, how much are those. That would be great to light the entire garage *



$50 for the lights, $40 for shipping

----------


## Graham_A_M

> _Originally posted by AndyL_ 
> *I swore I'd never buy another one of their tools after warranty fiascos... 
> 
> But... It's like 10,000x better than the alternatives...
> 
> 
> My wallet hurts and it hasn't arrived yet... Lol*



Lol, Id be curious as to just how much you can grind on a full charge. My 120v grinders are 1200-1500 watts, so 10-13amps of 120V power... I cant help but wonder of how long an 18v battery would last.  :crazy nut:

----------


## AndyL

21.6v - 3300mah - I sliced through 10 pieces of 2x2x¼ with it - can't even get through one with the dewalt 18v I currently have been saddled with...

Big difference between hiltis brushless motors and the typical cheap consumer grade brushed motors  :Wink: 

But when I get back to town you can grab it and give her a test drive... :Smilie:  yeah its no 7" makita - but good for my needs...

----------


## Graham_A_M

^ Cool, sounds good.  :thumbs up:

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by know1edge_ 
> * 
> $50 for the lights, $40 for shipping*



WTF. Holy crap, did you expedite 2 bulbs or something?

----------


## DeleriousZ

> _Originally posted by AndyL_ 
> *My wallet hurts and it hasn't arrived yet... Lol*



I looked up the price on these things...

----------


## Supa Dexta

Hydrostatic inflatable vest

----------


## Graham_A_M

> _Originally posted by DeleriousZ_ 
> * 
> 
> I looked up the price on these things...
> 
> *



No shit.  :Shock:   :Shock:   :Shock:   :Shock:  

$950 US for a cordless grinder? Jesus christ.  :Confused:

----------


## AndyL

Not that bad - just shy of 700 out the door...

Its that 2 year no cost warranty... I've dropped their stuff from 40' up, run over it with a manlift... Never any questions asked - just replaced... (But I still wish it was over the counter like it used to be)

----------


## blitz

Good tools cost money. A premium quality router or hand sander will run you 1k each.





> _Originally posted by Supa Dexta_ 
> *
> 
> Hydrostatic inflatable vest*



Where did you pick these up?

----------


## ekguy

I wish I'd taken pics of everything bought at bow cycle the last couple weeks haha. 

Bought 2 sets of pedals, new saddle, derailleur, chains, grips, helmets, tools, new tires, tubes, wheel, brushes, new cranks/bottom brackets.

In any case this guy is ready for bike season. Specialized is good to go and my Devinci will be by tomorrow afternoon, took 2 days off to hopefully get some biking done then back to work for a solid 3 weeks no days off. 

 :Frown:

----------


## Tik-Tok

» Click image for larger version

x10

----------


## AndyL

> _Originally posted by blitz_ 
> *Good tools cost money. A premium quality router or hand sander will run you 1k each.
> *



Pretty much, its not like I'm using it for around the house odd jobs... 

The dewalt and makitas are f*ing useless for real work - so makes sense with the warranty to just bite the bullet.

Still makes me cringe  :Wink:

----------


## Graham_A_M

^ Perhaps, IDK, Ive had no issues with anything Makita, Milwaukee for the most part, Cant say the same for Dewalt, but everything else has been very good, no issues really.

----------


## Supa Dexta

> _Originally posted by blitz_ 
> *Where did you pick these up?*



binnacle.com. A shop in Halifax.

Actually good deals most of the time, and their clearance stuff is awesome if you can hit it when they have the size you need. 

I leave for Iceland in a few weeks. I was gonna go with the spinlocks, But just couldn't bring myself to drop 400 on one.

----------


## know1edge

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> WTF. Holy crap, did you expedite 2 bulbs or something?*



Just USPS Priority, only shipping option.

----------


## DeleriousZ

> _Originally posted by Graham_A_M_ 
> *^ Perhaps, IDK, Ive had no issues with anything Makita, Milwaukee for the most part, Cant say the same for Dewalt, but everything else has been very good, no issues really.*



I've been using my corded 5" dewalt angle grinder for about 8 years now with zero issues. That being said it's used in the garage and not super regularly. I'm sure it'd be a different story if it was being used in an industrial setting for hours on end every day though.

----------


## woodywoodford

> _Originally posted by DeleriousZ_ 
> * 
> 
> I've been using my corded 5&quot; dewalt angle grinder for about 8 years now with zero issues. That being said it's used in the garage and not super regularly. I'm sure it'd be a different story if it was being used in an industrial setting for hours on end every day though.*



We've got some no-name thing that's about 60 years old on the farm. Weighs 75 pounds but it's a BEAST. Not cordless obviously, but that's what the generators for  :Big Grin:

----------


## DJ Lazy

Finally got around to getting tires for my wheels.

----------


## Unknown303



----------


## A790

and

» Click image for larger version

and



and



and

» Click image for larger version

and

» Click image for larger version

and

» Click image for larger version
» Click image for larger version
» Click image for larger version

----------


## Vagabond142

I didn't go nearly as mental as A790 did (when he told me how much he paid for all his toys I did a double take)...

First big bonus paycheque (contract writing + bonus from primary work) = a little stupid spend to get it out of the system  :Big Grin:  Plus, I caught Walmart Deerfoot Meadows napping on replacing their price stickers so I got the console for $30 off XD And now to go back into hardcore saving mode so I can afford a PS4 at the end of summer with the Destiny package D:

» Click image for larger version

+

» Click image for larger version

+

» Click image for larger version

+

» Click image for larger version

I am honestly suprised at just how good the glasses-less 3D works on the XL. I tried a 3DS normal in stores when they first came out and I had to squint to get the 3D effect. On the XL screen, however, it is easy to see and doesn't hurt my eyes. 

On top of that, holy shit is Bravely Default good. I had read it was like an old school Final Fantasy merged with Dragon Warrior.... and that's exactly what it feels like. Solid RPG elements, a really engaging story, characters you actually start to care about after a few hours, and a really snazzy, snappy, responsive combat system that makes the game really fun to play  :Big Grin:

----------


## nixon45

I'm poor  :Cry:

----------


## blitz

> _Originally posted by A790_ 
> **



I made almost the same purchase on Tuesday, except for Nintendo land and the other controllers since I can just re purpose our old Wii ones.

----------


## A790

> _Originally posted by blitz_ 
> *
> 
> I made almost the same purchase on Tuesday, except for Nintendo land and the other controllers since I can just re purpose our old Wii ones.*



I hope you've been enjoying it  :Big Grin:  I've been having a blast with Mario Kart 8 and Mario Bros U. 

Haven't played Nintendoland yet but I'll get there.

Picking up Mario Party and Super Smash soon  :Big Grin:

----------


## relyt92

Nothing compared to what a lot of people on here get, but just picked this up this afternoon. Gotta get used to driving a stick again now. 
» Click image for larger version

----------


## xnvy

^Better than most things in this thread, I'll give you that!  :Big Grin:

----------


## A790

> _Originally posted by relyt92_ 
> *Nothing compared to what a lot of people on here get, but just picked this up this afternoon. Gotta get used to driving a stick again now. 
> » Click image for larger version*



Turbo?

Very cool car. I've always liked Gen Coupes.

----------


## zieg

Ahh yeah

----------


## relyt92

> _Originally posted by xnvy_ 
> *^Better than most things in this thread, I'll give you that! *



Haha thanks, never had a 'flashy' or fun car before, should be interesting. Haven't driven a stick in about 4 years before this week and I haven't stalled yet. Only one bad lurch going into second instead of 4th gear by mistake haha. 




> _Originally posted by A790_ 
> * 
> Turbo?
> 
> Very cool car. I've always liked Gen Coupes.*



Yeah 2.0T with the premium package. It's so much more car than the 2010-2012 version, both power train, exterior and interior wise. I actually traded my 2009 Genesis sedan towards it.

----------


## JfuckinC

> _Originally posted by ZiG-87_ 
> *Ahh yeah 
> *





hahaha awesome  :ROFL!:

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## flipstah

I used to play the trombone! 

I wonder if I still can...

----------


## blitz

> _Originally posted by A790_ 
> * 
> I hope you've been enjoying it  I've been having a blast with Mario Kart 8 and Mario Bros U. 
> 
> Haven't played Nintendoland yet but I'll get there.
> 
> Picking up Mario Party and Super Smash soon *



Just made Mii's for the whole family and the first world of Mario U, but having fun so far! We're only playing like 1/2 hour per night, but I want to break out Mario Kart this weekend.

----------


## zieg

> _Originally posted by Sugarphreak_ 
> * 
> 
> Sweet!
> 
> Do you play much? 
> 
> I actually used to play in a jazz stage band for years, was a lot of fun. I'd love to get back into it one day, but it takes so much practice to stay on top... I used to spent something like 10 to 15 hours a week in practice.*



I'm just starting Trumpet, but my main instrument is Trombone. Wanted to diversify a bit and figured this would be the easiest way. Rented for a month and in that time played about an hour a day.. I can hit high C but not reliably. I guess it can be hard for a Trombone player to cross train a Trumpet, but the rewards can make it all well worth it. As for how much I play the 'bone.. I've been playing in a band for about 6 months now, and I'm planning to join one of the Westwinds orchestra bands in the fall. So far so good!




> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *I used to play the trombone! 
> 
> I wonder if I still can...*



You'd be amazed.. When I picked it back up in January it had been 12 years or so, and I was back to my old skill level in like 2 weeks (not that that's saying much, lol). Check out one of the pBone plastic trombones, they are pretty cheap and sound pretty good, great way to play around with one again and see if you wanna get back into it. I played one for a while before finding myself a wicked 1975 vintage King trombone that had been sitting in a basement since 1976.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## zieg

Wow, cool. I guess the Trumpet/Trombone cross is probably pretty common.. I tried a Xaphoon first, thinking that would be pretty cool but I don't think playing a reed is my thing at all. And I know I'm far less annoying to listen to when practicing a brass instrument. Anyway, no issues jumping from bass clef to treble clef, but only because I cheat and associate notes on the staff directly with slide/valve positions, instead of reading the actual note and then thinking about how to play it..

----------


## dtrieu

Garmin vivofit and a garmin forerunner 620

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by Sugarphreak_ 
> * 
> I actually used to play in a jazz stage band for years, was a lot of fun. I'd love to get back into it one day, but it takes so much practice to stay on top... I used to spent something like 10 to 15 hours a week in practice.*



I hear that, I've wanted to get back to playing baritone sax for ages but can't justify the $3K for one. I've had a tenor I got for free for years but never really clicked with it.

----------


## woodywoodford

> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> * 
> 
> I hear that, I've wanted to get back to playing baritone sax for ages but can't justify the $3K for one. I've had a tenor I got for free for years but never really clicked with it.*



Didn't realize there even was a jazz scene in this city lol. Are there any jazz lounges around? I know of some blues bars, but haven't found a jazz yet

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

I don't think we have any real dedicated jazz lounges since Beatniq got rebranded, although I haven't been there since the rebrand to Wine-Ohs so maybe it's still the same idea. Keep an eye on http://www.jazzyyc.com/ for local jazz events.

----------


## DENZILDON

> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> * 
> 
> I hear that, I've wanted to get back to playing baritone sax for ages but can't justify the $3K for one. I've had a tenor I got for free for years but never really clicked with it.*



There's plastic alto ones now. Give or take $700 bucks if I'm not mistaken


http://www.vibratosax.com/

----------


## BavarianBeast

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000R7ITUO/?tag=047-20

figured it would look good in the condo

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by DENZILDON_ 
> * 
> 
> There's plastic alto ones now. Give or take $700 bucks if I'm not mistaken
> http://www.vibratosax.com/*



Holy cow, those things were only ~$250 when they first came out a few years ago!  :Shock:  

Besides, altos are cool and all, but I need mah baritone.  :Big Grin:  I'm tempted by the $1500 Allora Paris knockoffs from China but too sketched out to buy one sight unseen.

----------


## bjstare

> _Originally posted by BavarianBeast_ 
> *http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000R7ITUO/?tag=047-20
> 
> figured it would look good in the condo*



If that's in your condo, I can only picture you looking like this:» Click image for larger version 

 :Wink:

----------


## Unknown303

At least we know now that BavarianBeast is a retired 80's pornstar.

----------


## loweg

> _Originally posted by BavarianBeast_ 
> *http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000R7ITUO/?tag=047-20
> 
> figured it would look good in the condo*



I wish you good luck. Every single one of these I have seen is unkept and a pain in the butt to maintain. 

Hope you get it figured out and I can start putting them in my fish tank customers houses.

As per the rules. Last two things through on credit card was a set of feel's twin cam coil overs for the honda beat and a 9ftx3ftx6ft fish tank with custom coral insert for a client.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## R-Audi

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *I used to play the trombone! 
> 
> I wonder if I still can...*



Something tells me playing the Rusty Trombone isnt a skill you loose... just like riding a bike!

----------


## ExtraSlow

Picked this up today. Leer Legend canopy on my 2012 F150 in Ingot Silver
looks like a slightly different shade of silver, but that's because A) the truck is dirty, the canopy is clean and B) the change in contour is sharp at the lip of the canopy, and the bedside and canopy are not the same angle. I'm betting on a flat colour, this wouldn't be noticeable. It definitely exaggerated in the pic.
In person, it all depends on the angle you view it at.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Does that place in the basement of wine-ohs do jazz still? I know when it was pik-niq/beat-niq it used to.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by R-Audi_ 
> * 
> 
> Something tells me playing the Rusty Trombone isnt a skill you loose... just like riding a bike!*



You bastard  :ROFL!:  

But yes, Wine-Oh's still does live jazz in the cellar below.

----------


## project240

Picked up a 2011 Jetta TDI Highline the other day for a new DD. Looking forward to getting 40+mpg compared to the previous at about 20mpg. Should equate to about $700/month in fuel savings for us.

----------


## statick



----------


## muse017

http://www.visions.ca/catalogue/cate...&sku=PN60F8500

Bought this TV for new place. I was hoping to get a Panasonic unit but just found out no more Plasma TV from Panasonic. :Bang Head:

----------


## eblend

Deal of the year! Thank you Dell!

----------


## relyt92

Soo...how does one get in on that?

----------


## LongCity

What the shit?!

----------


## eblend

> _Originally posted by relyt92_ 
> *Soo...how does one get in on that?*



It was a targeted email to a bunch of people. Basically says something like "Free $50 to spend on dell.ca", it is part of their newsletter, but not everyone got it. It's $50 off on a min purchase of $50. 

The rest of the discounts just showed up when I went into the employee section and entered some random company. Someone else posted this method and I just followed and all those other discounts showed up. 

So really the big part here is the legitimate one time use code in the e-mail, and just compounded with a few other codes that automatically appeared  :Big Grin: 

I have no use for this but will gift it to a friend. I made a mistake as something I actually wanted was also on sale but I kind of missed it...but since its a one time use code, can't be reused again, so I get a speaker instead of an item I actually need. Ohh well, for that price can't complain

----------


## Ekliptix

Got this for the GF:

----------


## spikerS

/jealous

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by muse017_ 
> *http://www.visions.ca/catalogue/cate...;sku=PN60F8500
> 
> Bought this TV for new place. I was hoping to get a Panasonic unit but just found out no more Plasma TV from Panasonic.*



Nice purchase! I love my plasma TV also.  :Love:

----------


## MR2-3SGTE

Picked up a shitbox Civic so I can stop daily driving the MR2. Huge relief after driving nothing but the MR2 for the past 2 months.

----------


## bigbadboss101

That is a pretty decent sh8tbox. Older imports > older domestics

----------


## ExtraSlow

Got a detail from Jed, and took the opportunity to put on the new [b] stickers. Truck is puurdy now.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Alloy USA chromoly ball joints in JK/WJ flavour




OEM Akebono front calipers, caliper brackets, and premium pads from Mopar

----------


## Graham_A_M

> _Originally posted by ExtraSlow_ 
> [B]Got a detail from Jed, and took the opportunity to put on the new * stickers. Truck is puurdy now. 
> 
> 
> *



Wow you must REALLY love beyond, to put a sticker on your brand new truck door  :ROFL!:  Jeez.

----------


## Ntense_SpecV

I picked up my new 2014 Audi S5 this past Saturday. I upgraded from a 2002 Nissan Sentra SER Spec-V that I bought brand new...so needless to say this is quite the upgrade!
If you look closely in the picture you can see my old car in the background.



» Click image for larger version

----------


## relyt92

> _Originally posted by Ntense_SpecV_ 
> *I picked up my new 2014 Audi S5 this past Saturday. I upgraded from a 2002 Nissan Sentra SER Spec-V that I bought brand new...so needless to say this is quite the upgrade!
> If you look closely in the picture you can see my old car in the background.
> 
> 
> 
> *



 Holy hell does it ever look sharp in that colour. Any plans for it?

----------


## jwslam

» Click image for larger version

----------


## kaput

.

----------


## Alphazone

]

 :Smilie:  not sure if i need a AMP for these with my one m8, but they sound perfectly fine right now.

----------


## Shlade

> _Originally posted by ExtraSlow_ 
> [B]Got a detail from Jed, and took the opportunity to put on the new * stickers. Truck is puurdy now. 
> 
> 
> *



I can't say I like beyond enough to do this lol

----------


## ExtraSlow

I dunno,  :dunno:   :dunno:   :dunno:  

I use Beyond for my Insurance, Realtor, mortgage, tires, detailing services, mattress, appliances, used electronics, used vehicles, grey market weed killer, carpentry, and maybe someday, tile. 

If Rage and Kenny are intested in paying someone to get a full wrap to be a mobile billboard, I'd probably be the guy. 

I'm also a member over at Ford Truck Enthusiasts, and I had one of thier stickers on a previous truck. May add one of those as well.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> _Originally posted by ExtraSlow_ 
> * grey market weed killer*



Where you finding this now?

----------


## ExtraSlow

I still have some leftover from last year. Bought it from a beyonder, user name was cidley or something like that. Not sure what his status is this year.

----------


## Lex350

> _Originally posted by kaput_ 
> *Trying something new:
> 
> » Click image for larger version*




How is it? Tang 10 is my normal go to.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> _Originally posted by rotten42_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> How is it? Tang 10 is my normal go to.*



The Rangpur is alot sweeter and is more suited for juices and cocktails than tonic/soda. It's my go-to for Gin and OJ. been drinking it for >5 years, ever since it was first test released in US duty-free.

----------


## zipdoa

carbon nomad

----------


## finboy

Baaaaaaaller

----------


## zipdoa

> _Originally posted by finboy_ 
> *Baaaaaaaller*



says the owner of 46 guitars

----------


## finboy

Going to avoid COP with this one?

----------


## kaput

.

----------


## Lex350

"Jack"

» Click image for larger version 

» Click image for larger version

----------


## ZMan2k2

Newest member of the family. My Mother-in-law's puppy, "Ruby". That's my ugly mug in the photo.

----------


## schocker

Some audio stuff:



Along with some more random cables

----------


## jampack

Well, my headset has been having some weird stuff going on and since it's long time due to be replaced, got this to replace it:



 :Big Grin:

----------


## austic

Some new toys 

 
 
106 Acoustically Transparent fixed frame screen

----------


## civic_stylez

Pebble Smartwatch. Since Ive hit my 30's im such a gadget geek. Cant stop buying toys that "make my life easier" but dont really need whatsoever lol.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by schocker_ 
> *
> 
> *



Nice choice! I prefer the white version but you can't argue with the sound quality.

----------


## Adrenaline101

It was a painful weekend.

 X 2 ( me and the GF)



 

and deposit on ordering one of these bad boys in
» Click image for larger version

Mod edit: BIMG tags FTW!

----------


## Hallowed_point

> _Originally posted by RX_EVOLV_ 
> * The Rangpur is alot sweeter and is more suited for juices and cocktails than tonic/soda. It's my go-to for Gin and OJ. been drinking it for &gt;5 years, ever since it was first test released in US duty-free.*



Oh man..that one has my name all over it. Tanq + lime  :Drool:

----------


## schocker

> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> *Nice choice! I prefer the white version but you can't argue with the sound quality.*



I wanted black but they sold out on massdrop so I ended up choosing lime as the white wouldn't match my computer stuff.

----------


## Dumbass17

> _Originally posted by jwslam_ 
> *» Click image for larger version*



are you 6?  :Confused:

----------


## ExtraSlow

No, he is awesome.

----------


## jwslam

> _Originally posted by ExtraSlow_ 
> *No, he is awesome.*



awksome. but yes. thank you for appreciating it.

FYI dumbass, just supporting other asians Wong Fu Productions

----------


## C_Dave45

For the first time ever I splurged on myself and got a good desktop (well, good to me anyways) system. Usually I buy older, bottom line stuff. Thanks to Jeff at Memory Express, he helped put it all together for me. 

My new bundle of toys: 


New Velocity i7-4790, 8GB, 1TB, DVD+/-RW, Win 7 Home Premium 64-bit desktop:



with: 

Sammy 120 Gb SSD:



and 

2 Bay NAS, with two-4Tb HD's



Plus a new 

Asus RT-AC66U router 



And last, but not least, a new Logitech wireless, illuminated keyboard:

----------


## flipstah

» Click image for larger version

 :Pimpin':

----------


## ExtraSlow

Running ssd is awesome. I never realized how noisy my old hard drives were until I got a quiet one.

----------


## msommers

I have the same keyboard, Dave, and I love it. Spacebar is starting to wear a bit but it's taken its fair share of abuse. Would buy again.

----------


## C_Dave45

> _Originally posted by ExtraSlow_ 
> *Running ssd is awesome. I never realized how noisy my old hard drives were until I got a quiet one.*



Yeah I'm really looking forward to the quiet and the speed of an SSD. OS and most of my programs will go on there. Data on the SATAs. 





> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *I have the same keyboard, Dave, and I love it. Spacebar is starting to wear a bit but it's taken its fair share of abuse. Would buy again.*



Good to hear. My current keyboard is noisy as hell, and I'm always having to turn the desk light on early in the morning when I'm doing invoicing and quotes. Wife HATES it!!.

----------


## D'z Nutz

Dave: With new toys like that, you may as well forget about your new years resolution. Let's face it, you didn't buy that just for invoicing  :Wink:

----------


## spikerS

I have needed a table saw for awhile now, and scored this one off Kijiji last night. Thing was brand freaking new, still had tape holding down the guard and stuff. But paying 25% of retail, I could not say no, and jumped on it!

----------


## blitz

^^^ I have the same one, it's served me really well. Horrible dust collection through, but that's to be expected on anything portable.

Picked up my first road bike!

----------


## spikerS

> _Originally posted by blitz_ 
> *^^^ I have the same one, it's served me really well. Horrible dust collection through, but that's to be expected on anything portable.
> 
> *



Yeah, I am not too worried about dust collection, but I have to say that I am REALLY impressed by the Ridgid lineup. I used this saw today a few times, and it was butter! Super easy to use, lightweight, and 99% square out of the box. All this coupled again with their lifetime service agreement, and I never have to buy another saw.

Next tool I am on the hunt for is a Ridgid 10" or 12" sliding compound mitre saw.

----------


## eblend

> _Originally posted by Dumbass17_ 
> *
> 
> are you 6? *



It's an asian thing white people don't understand...I know i don't haha. 

Most of my asian friends have these.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by spikerS_ 
> *
> 
> I have needed a table saw for awhile now, and scored this one off Kijiji last night. Thing was brand freaking new, still had tape holding down the guard and stuff. But paying 25% of retail, I could not say no, and jumped on it!*



Damn son, that's a steal! Ridgid makes some _really_ good budget table saws. I've been on the lookout for a used (or on-sale) model of their oscillating belt/spindle sander but no luck yet.

----------


## spikerS

> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> * 
> 
> Damn son, that's a steal! Ridgid makes some really good budget table saws. I've been on the lookout for a used (or on-sale) model of their oscillating belt/spindle sander but no luck yet.*



Yeah, a buddy of mine has that sander, and it is the cat's ass. If I was going to be doing any finishing stuff, I would totally be getting one too.

----------


## msommers

> _Originally posted by blitz_ 
> *^^^ I have the same one, it's served me really well. Horrible dust collection through, but that's to be expected on anything portable.
> 
> Picked up my first road bike!
> 
> *



Well holy shit. It's even missing a motor.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Mmmm beer


» Click image for larger version

----------


## ipeefreely

Picked this up on Tuesday for $222!  :Big Grin: 
SSD are getting stupid cheap these days!  :crazy nut:   :Big Grin:

----------


## FraserB

Just arrived :Big Grin:  



Just needs rails, a bipod, optics and some 25rnd mags

----------


## flipstah

^ Nice!

Bought an area rug for the living room so it'll act as sound deadening.  :Drool:

----------


## C_Dave45

> _Originally posted by D'z Nutz_ 
> *Dave: With new toys like that, you may as well forget about your new years resolution. Let's face it, you didn't buy that just for invoicing *



Rofl.....well okay, maybe a little porn as well..
btw D'z...you still have your Yammy receiver? My current Pioneer's HDMI inputs dont output audio and I need one that does. 





> _Originally posted by spikerS_ 
> *
> 
> I have needed a table saw for awhile now, and scored this one off Kijiji last night. Thing was brand freaking new, still had tape holding down the guard and stuff. But paying 25% of retail, I could not say no, and jumped on it!*



Those are beautiful saws Chris. Nice find. I sold an old heavy duty Craftsman Professional series table saw. 220v and powerful as hell....but heavy as fuck. Probably worth over $2 grand when brand new...I had to let it go for $250 on kijiji.

----------


## D'z Nutz

> _Originally posted by C_Dave45_ 
> * Rofl.....well okay, maybe a little porn as well..
> btw D'z...you still have your Yammy receiver? My current Pioneer's HDMI inputs dont output audio and I need one that does.*



Yup, still do. If you're still interested, send me a PM. It's just sitting in the box right now.

----------


## OU812

> _Originally posted by eblend_ 
> * 
> 
> Most of my asian friends have these.*



That shirt's hella dough And having the same one as six other people in this club is a hella don't

----------


## jwslam

> _Originally posted by OU812_ 
> * That shirt's hella dough And having the same one as six other people in this club is a hella don't*



That's too underdressed for the way I go to the club  :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:

----------


## benyl

> _Originally posted by spikerS_ 
> *
> 
> I have needed a table saw for awhile now, and scored this one off Kijiji last night. Thing was brand freaking new, still had tape holding down the guard and stuff. But paying 25% of retail, I could not say no, and jumped on it!*



On sale at HD for anyone else that wants one. 

http://www.homedepot.ca/product/10-i...EN_FW23_T3E2X6

----------


## DeleriousZ

New rotors and pads for the Jetta. Taking it from 9.4" solid fronts and drum rears to 11" vented fronts and 9" rear discs with some different calipers I've acquired.

----------


## ExtraSlow

» Click image for larger version 
Studied while drinking beer in the backyard. Rolled into bass pro shops at crossiron, passed. Pretty simple process.

----------


## Maxt

Finally got A/C in my own shack.
2 Ton MSY Mitsubishi Mr Slim Wall mount ductless split.

----------


## DeleriousZ

> _Originally posted by ExtraSlow_ 
> *» Click image for larger version 
> Studied while drinking beer in the backyard. Rolled into bass pro shops at crossiron, passed. Pretty simple process.*



Pretty good way to pick up ladies. "Would you like to.. take a ride on my pleasure craft? I am... fully licensed  :Wink: " lol

----------


## Hallowed_point

SN95 5.0...5 speed. Loaded minus leather. 107 xxx kms. Really liking it so far! 

Stock except for flow masters, x pipe, SVT chip, cold air intake.

----------


## SR54RNR

got a new (used) daily driver:

----------


## Lex350

> _Originally posted by SR54RNR_ 
> [B]got a new (used) daily driver:
> 
> [img]]




Nice!

----------


## Lex350

Bought a new sofa. Le Corbusier LC3

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by rotten42_ 
> *Bought a new sofa. Le Corbusier LC3 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 :Pimpin':  

Where did you pick that up>?

----------


## Lex350

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
>  
> 
> Where did you pick that up&gt;?*




I got this from an online store called Eternity Modern.

http://www.eternitymodern.com/ 

They sell reproductions of original classics. I have teenagers and a new puppy so there is no way I would spend the money for an original licensed version. 

I have a mixture of "real" items and knock -offs at home. My general rule is if it has wood I go original. If it is just leather and metal I can get a "fake". Where you notice the difference is in the quality of the leather. Full grain vs. top (split) grain.

I have bought a few items from this place and they aren't that bad. They also have a solid return policy if you don't like what showed up.

----------


## flipstah

Free shipping too? WTF.

----------


## firebane

$24 metal spacer so I can convert my NP203 transfer case from full time to part time.

Damn rare and hard to find ebay parts only.

 :Bang Head:

----------


## xnvy

» Click image for larger version

----------


## adamc

New motorcycle jacket, that should look pretty nice off the bike as well. Rev'it Redhook, if anyone was wondering. Have to pick it up in the U.S. as this particular model is not available here.

----------


## jwslam

Maybe I'll finally get that TV on the wall...
http://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/st...-0574534p.html


http://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B001...?ie=UTF8&psc=1
» Click image for larger version

----------


## stevieo

Just bought this. Now awaiting shipping.

----------


## Vagabond142

So that I don't faceplant my till at work -____-zzzz

» Click image for larger version

----------


## benyl

Slider

----------


## Hallowed_point

> _Originally posted by stevieo_ 
> *Just bought this. Now awaiting shipping. 
> 
> *



Gf just bought one..she says it's a good little unit. Perfect for aroma therapy!

----------


## ekguy

> _Originally posted by ipeefreely_ 
> *Picked this up on Tuesday for $222! 
> SSD are getting stupid cheap these days!  *



got one of their mSATAIII not long ago and it's fantastic!!!

----------


## zipdoa



----------


## woodywoodford

> _Originally posted by zipdoa_ 
> **



Love those Troy Lee helmets... where'd you find it?

----------


## Graham_A_M

um, this. Its the Ferrari of seeding rigs for our farm. 


Looks basic? It isn`t. Here is $500,000.00 worth of metal and engineering. 



Farming is retarded money, its nuts really. Im SO not used to dropping $400k++ in a day on a single purchase, Im new to all this.  :crazy nut: 

All this will take me some getting used to. :crazy nut:

----------


## ExtraSlow

Easiest way to get a million bucks is to start a farm with five million. I admire farmers, I really do, I know I couldn't hack it.

----------


## zipdoa

> _Originally posted by woodywoodford_ 
> * 
> 
> Love those Troy Lee helmets... where'd you find it?*



Bow Cycle. TLD D3 Carbon. It wasn't cheap... but as they say, if you feel you got a ten dollar head, buy a ten dollar helmet.

----------


## Feruk

> _Originally posted by Tik-Tok_ 
> *Mmmm beer
> » Click image for larger version*



Loved this beer in Maui!

----------


## GOnSHO

got this boy for almost half price!!

» Click image for larger version

as well as a hole saw kit for 1/2 price!!

» Click image for larger version

----------


## DENZILDON

Bought tickets for.......

» Click image for larger version 

» Click image for larger version

----------


## spikerS

The Contractor's Desk at Home Depot loves me. Dude is constantly giving me discounts!

Picked this bad boy up today. Love the fact that it is square, makes packing up and storage so much easier, rather than trying to store a barrel style.



*edit* Oh yeah! also has a lifetime Service Agreement too. Gotta love Ridgid!

----------


## Tik-Tok

I've had the same one for a few years now. My only complaint is the smaller filter. Itneeds changing more frequently, and the Chinook store is almost always out of stock. Plus you only have one filter choice, unlike the regular size filters.

----------


## know1edge

.

----------


## jwslam



----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Building a Nixie clock, so I figured I ought to upgrade from my old and abused Weller pencil.

» Click image for larger version

----------


## spikerS

> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> *Building a Nixie clock, so I figured I ought to upgrade from my old and abused Weller pencil.
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



Nice, I wasn't sure about buying a soldering station, but I love it now. This is the one I picked up.

» Click image for larger version

Don't regret it at all, just need a good chisel tip for it.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Holy cow that's a fancy unit! Mine's just a $50USD cheapie, haha.

----------


## spikerS

If you want to use it, or give it a whirl, just let me know. This thing is pretty awesome. it was 100US on ebay, so it is still a cheapie

----------


## Go4Long

Randomly the one thing the former owners of our house cheaped out on was the fridge...problem solved...

» Click image for larger version

to go here:


New Kitchen by Steven Szabo, on Flickr

----------


## Go4Long

and another new house purchase (stock image)...Napoleon P500RSIB. Rotisserie and all the other goodies.

----------


## finboy

> _Originally posted by spikerS_ 
> *If you want to use it, or give it a whirl, just let me know. This thing is pretty awesome. it was 100US on ebay, so it is still a cheapie*



Any chance you have a link? Mine is a bs one from canadian tire that can't do half the stuff I need it to when working on guitars. I want to get into pedals so my current one is fucking useless.

----------


## spikerS

> _Originally posted by finboy_ 
> * 
> 
> Any chance you have a link? Mine is a bs one from canadian tire that can't do half the stuff I need it to when working on guitars. I want to get into pedals so my current one is fucking useless.*



http://www.ebay.ca/itm/LCD-Display-2...3be8f46&_uhb=1

or

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/SMD-2in1-872D...238d2fd&_uhb=1

Both would be great stations. one is a dial, the other is push button.

I love the hot air gun too for removing soldier or heat shrinking connections.

Like I said, get a chisel tip for it, and this thing makes short work of everything.

----------


## finboy

Sweet, thanks!

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by finboy_ 
> * 
> 
> Any chance you have a link? Mine is a bs one from canadian tire that can't do half the stuff I need it to when working on guitars. I want to get into pedals so my current one is fucking useless.*



That's the other reason I bought mine. I'd really like to mod some of my current pedals and maybe build this tube overdrive pedal.

----------


## D'z Nutz

Fuck you guys. Now you're making me want to upgrade my useless soldering iron.

----------


## finboy

One of us, one of us!

----------


## hampstor

Picked up a Giant XTC 27.5 2 from Cyclepath North today. Great service. I tried a 29er but didn't like how it felt like a boat in the turns. 

» Click image for larger version

----------


## CSMRX7

New tool box and work bench

----------


## ekguy

> _Originally posted by hampstor_ 
> *Picked up a Giant XTC 27.5 2 from Cyclepath North today. Great service. I tried a 29er but didn't like how it felt like a boat in the turns. 
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



how's the 27.5 half feel? Me and the roomie have been considering some for our next bikes.

----------


## woodywoodford

I gotta be honest, for a guy coming over to MTB from mx/street, I'm really disappointed in the (lack of) variety of MTB full face helmets.

» Click image for larger version

» Click image for larger version

Still trying to decide on the bike- hopefully get that later this week  :Big Grin:

----------


## Unknown303

Just get a MX helmet. I run a Fox MX helmet when mountain biking.

----------


## BlackArcher101

Finally replacing my old XSI.

» Click image for larger version

----------


## thetransporter

couldn't get a clear picture so I borrowed a bloggers

----------


## J-D

» Click image for larger version 

So far so good.

----------


## zipdoa

> _Originally posted by woodywoodford_ 
> *snip*



Nice TLD. Which model is that? It doesn't look like my D3.

Not sure why you couldn't find a variety of helmets... I can think of Fox, 661, TLD, Giro, Specialized, Urge, Kali, Fly, Uvex, POC, THE, IXS, Bell, Pro-tec just to name of a few MTB specific Full faces. 

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/c...l-face-helmets




> _Originally posted by Unknown303_ 
> *Just get a MX helmet. I run a Fox MX helmet when mountain biking.*



DH-Helmets-vs-Motocross-Helmets-Which-Is-Safer

----------


## woodywoodford

> _Originally posted by zipdoa_ 
> * 
> 
> Nice TLD. Which model is that? It doesn't look like my D3.
> 
> Not sure why you couldn't find a variety of helmets... I can think of Fox, 661, TLD, Giro, Specialized, Urge, Kali, Fly, Uvex, POC, THE, IXS, Bell, Pro-tec just to name of a few MTB specific Full faces. 
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/c...l-face-helmets
> 
> DH-Helmets-vs-Motocross-Helmets-Which-Is-Safer*



It's the D2 so nothing special really for $240. It also comes in a graphic design with P-51 Mustangs on it which was nice but a bit pricier ($300)

Edit: actually that pic might be a previous years version- this one has a bigger TLD logo on the side. I think it's this one:
» Click image for larger version

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Trip to Sandals Grenada in 2015:

 





New computer headphones:

» Click image for larger version 

Nikon 105 VR:
» Click image for larger version 

Few more cases of Rumble's (LOVE these things):

» Click image for larger version 

Best shower mirror ever, does not fog even the slightest bit:

----------


## blitz

Where did you get the shower mirror? Mine sucks.

Keeping up with the bike theme:

----------


## JordanEG6

Picked this up on the weekend 
» Click image for larger version

 :Big Grin:

----------


## taemo

^nice, any local stores that have it and how much?





> _Originally posted by blitz_ 
> *Where did you get the shower mirror? Mine sucks.
> 
> Keeping up with the bike theme:
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



dammit, making me seriously want to upgrade my bike.. 2015 can't come soon enough

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by blitz_ 
> *Where did you get the shower mirror? Mine sucks.
> 
> *



It's this one:

http://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B003...?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I've tried several from Bed Bath & Beyond and not only do they fog up, they scratch SUPER easy. This has neither of those issues (in my shower), and the suction cup system is better, as is the razor holder. I think I paid $15 but even at $19 it's disposable if you don't like it or break it. Some people say it fogs for them in the reviews, however I have yet to see a hint of fog after a week or so - I suppose it will vary a bit shower-to-shower and with placement, but it's great for me. I find even when it's wet it's easy to see/use as well, my old mirror held the water in a weird way and was very difficult to use most of the time.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> * Some people say it fogs for them in the reviews*



If it starts to, just use rain-x. Been using it for years on my shower mirror, and it never fogs up.

----------


## msommers

Ryan did you buy another bike or am I have a weird case of deja vu?

I'm on that mirror action too, nice find. Mark it looks like you got a bonus or something today  :ROFL!:

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *Ryan did you buy another bike or am I have a weird case of deja vu?
> 
> I'm on that mirror action too, nice find. Mark it looks like you got a bonus or something today *



Haha hopefully that mirror works out for you guys, it works really well in my particular scenario and it's cheap.

It is in fact LTIP season, however that vacation is for a friends wedding and I'd probably be going regardless  :crazy nut: . I must say though, I was in Sandals Bahamas in January and it spoiled me, I don't think I'd go anything less. It's so worth it, IMO, for the food, free scuba, room service, etc. All of us came home and really felt like we got our money's worth.

----------


## blitz

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *Ryan did you buy another bike or am I have a weird case of deja vu?
> 
> I'm on that mirror action too, nice find. Mark it looks like you got a bonus or something today *



Got another one.

Was riding the electric bike, picked up a Specialized road bike to ride casually, started to use it on the commute, then bought the cross bike as my main commuter. Mon/Wed/Fri are real bike days, Tues/Thurs are electric bike days to give me a rest.

----------


## Ruggzy_McTuggz

Thinking of buying one of these two watches. Any of you watch aficionado's able to take a look and let me know your thoughts on value? Can't really base it on retail as I am sure those given retail prices are out to lunch. I have not heard of NOA before now, but I like their style for sure. Just don't want to pay $2500 if the watch is overpriced for it's movement/brand/etc.

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/...-no-mmth08whds
https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/noa/noa-mammoth-red

----------


## n1zm0

YYC-BKI-DPS (Mercure Kuta Bali specifically I guess, I didn't pick it), on an EVA Air 747-400, maybe the last time I get to fly on one since everyone is replacing theirs for 777s and 787s it seems. 

And these things so I don't have to listen to children, engine noise and yapping (those who frequently fly across the Pacific know what I mean  :Big Grin: ), first pair of over-ears I've ever owned:

» Click image for larger version

And these from Redbubble:

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Maxt

Chin hung 430/1100 7.5hp lathe.
Ordered new motor and vfd to operate on 240 single phase.
I have a smaller single phase lathe for sale now if any one is looking.

----------


## A790

» Click image for larger version
» Click image for larger version

----------


## colinxx235

^

Nice! love the color and re-do to that

350..?

----------


## relyt92

Still can't tell if I like the grille or not on those, sharp looking car though!

----------


## A790

> _Originally posted by colinxx235_ 
> *^
> 
> Nice! love the color and re-do to that
> 
> 350..?*



Gotta be 350! Never enough power lol

----------


## roopi

Nice! Wasn't a fan of the grill first but after seeing it a few times I like it.

----------


## 88CRX

Nice ride! 

They look 100x better in person than pics too.

----------


## Mar

> _Originally posted by C_Dave45_ 
> **



This keyboard is amazing, I liked it so much I bought one for home and one for the office. I also have the same wireless switch and hard drive.

----------


## firebane

*$50* .. Now I gotta get to Edmonton to pick them up.  :Shock:   :crazy nut:

----------


## lilmira

Bought this
 
this
 
and this


I was going to buy it from the Camera Store since it was the cheapest at the time but they didn't have any accessories yet. Couple days later Sony started a sale and it's even cheaper there. Went over to the Sony store, picked up the cam and the accessories. The lady there even threw in extended coverage.  :Clap:

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## A790

> _Originally posted by Sugarphreak_ 
> * 
> 
> NICE!!!*



Really love it so far (for teh 240km I've put on it lol).

----------


## Kloubek

Don't get me wrong Cam - it's a wonderful car and I'd happily trade in anything I own for it. But with that said, I just can't get used to that grille treatment. 

Each to their own though, and congrats!

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## Lex350

> _Originally posted by A790_ 
> *» Click image for larger version
> » Click image for larger version*




Might need to pick your brain soon about your purchase. I've been contemplating selling my Rav and my old IS and get a new AWD 350. I don't really like having two vehicles.

----------


## 4doorj

> _Originally posted by A790_ 
> *» Click image for larger version
> » Click image for larger version*



Congrats! Love this car!

----------


## DENZILDON

> _Originally posted by Maxt_ 
> *Chin hung 430/1100 7.5hp lathe.
> Ordered new motor and vfd to operate on 240 single phase.
> I have a smaller single phase lathe for sale now if any one is looking.*



Dang, I miss my machine shop days. Oooo, it even has the foot brake!!! lol!!!

----------


## dirtsniffer

:Burn Out:

----------


## schocker

> _Originally posted by A790_ 
> * 
> Really love it so far (for teh 240km I've put on it lol).*



First the cherokee then this, you need your eyes checked  :Shock:  

I kid, the lexus is growing on me....but not the cherokee  :ROFL!:

----------


## Kloubek

Congrats Dirtsniffer!




> _Originally posted by schocker_ 
> * I kid, the lexus is growing on me....but not the cherokee *



For me, I've actually grown to not mind the Cherokee as much as I did when I first saw it. I just wish they built it with more of the same kind of criteria which made the original so successful.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Closed the deal on a 3-car garage. There's a house in the general vicinity that comes with it, but that's not important.  :Wink: 

We don't take possession of the house for a couple of months, should give the current owners enough time to get all their stuff out of it.  :ROFL!:

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by Sugarphreak_ 
> * Sweet!!!
> 
> I see you too have purchased a garage with an attached house, haha*



Exactly! You just have to know your priorities, haha.

----------


## DeleriousZ

Holy! That looks like a pretty big 3 car!

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

The wideangle photo exaggerates the size a bit, it's ~33'x25' on the inside. Still a major upgrade from working on my Jeep in the condo parking lot, haha.

----------


## DeleriousZ

If it goes single door, man door, double door width then it's pretty wide! Both of the triples I've been in (renting) have just been the single/double door combo, not sure of foot measurement.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Oh I see what you're saying. On the left side of the photo facing the alley it's double + single with a bit of space between but not quite enough for a man-door, on the right hand side facing the yard it's a single and a man-door. Why they installed a car door facing the yard I'm not entirely sure but I'm sure I'll make use of it somehow.

----------


## blitz

Makes it easy to get lumber, bobcats, hot tubs etc into the backyard. I think it's definitely a plus  :thumbs up:

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Yeah that's very true. There's already a big double gate access to the yard for RV parking but the garage door will be nice for any lumber or whatnot that will get stored indoors before being moved into the yard.

----------


## D'z Nutz

Nice. Did you get them to throw in the canoe?

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Negative on the canoe, but Jen has decreed we will be buying kayaks now that we have the space, haha.

----------


## DeleriousZ

I've seen a bunch of houses that have the 'drive thru' style driveways where the driveway runs the length of the property from the main street in front right to the detached rear garage. If that's the case you can get some major car storage when you want to  :thumbs up:  It's definitely the type I'll be looking for when house purchase time comes.

----------


## D'z Nutz

> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> *Negative on the canoe, but Jen has decreed we will be buying kayaks now that we have the space, haha.*



How does she feel about mounted ox heads? Haha

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by D'z Nutz_ 
> * 
> 
> How does she feel about mounted ox heads? Haha*



She'll have to learn to love them.  :ROFL!:  She'll come home from work one day, and BAM there's a sweet muskox head in the master bedroom.





> _Originally posted by DeleriousZ_ 
> *I've seen a bunch of houses that have the 'drive thru' style driveways where the driveway runs the length of the property from the main street in front right to the detached rear garage. If that's the case you can get some major car storage when you want to  It's definitely the type I'll be looking for when house purchase time comes.*



That does sound like a pretty awesome layout, might be a bit tough to find though! Gotta be patient.

----------


## A790

> _Originally posted by schocker_ 
> * 
> First the cherokee then this, you need your eyes checked  
> 
> I kid, the lexus is growing on me....but not the cherokee *



THE CHEROKEE IS THE WIFES CAR, I SWEAR!  :Love:  

But yea rotten42, hit me up whenever you want  :Smilie:

----------


## GenerationX

> _Originally posted by A790_ 
> * 
> THE CHEROKEE IS THE WIFES CAR, I SWEAR!  
> 
> But yea rotten42, hit me up whenever you want *



Saw your post on someone's thread on Club Lexus about an invidia exhaust on an IS350 as well too... Is that the next purchase? Haha

----------


## A790

> _Originally posted by GenerationX_ 
> * 
> 
> Saw your post on someone's thread on Club Lexus about an invidia exhaust on an IS350 as well too... Is that the next purchase? Haha*



lol no, planning for next year. Going to lower it on some coils, summer rims, and an exhaust. Call it a day at that  :Smilie:

----------


## schocker

> _Originally posted by A790_ 
> * THE CHEROKEE IS THE WIFES CAR, I SWEAR!  
> *



Good excuse!  :ROFL!:  

new computer case

----------


## corsvette

Fully serviced acreage site. 7.8 acres....of mostly trees lol.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> _Originally posted by corsvette_ 
> *Fully serviced acreage site. 7.8 acres....of mostly trees lol. 
> *



 :Love:  

Where abouts and how much did it set you back?

----------


## corsvette

> _Originally posted by Tik-Tok_ 
> * 
> 
>  
> 
> Where abouts and how much did it set you back?*



Just outside Rocky Mountain House (east), at this point I'll haul my holiday trailer over there until we build a house on it. Not in a subdivision which is nice, so no building requirements. I've always loved the Rocky area!

Stole it imo...$85,000

----------


## Kijho

What do you do / plan to do with that land??

----------


## corsvette

> _Originally posted by Kijho_ 
> *What do you do / plan to do with that land??*



Sell my place here and build there, want a house and a shop built. It had an old mobile on it which is now (thankfully) gone. until then it's my new camping spot!

I'm just glad there's all the services done already.

----------


## DENZILDON

^^^ Dude, that is sweet! I remember we used to play airsoft with JOC near that area that we called North 40! That was a blast!

----------


## Graham_A_M

Corsvette, thats dirt cheap for 7.8 Acres, shit.... lots of room for a nice big house too.

----------


## corsvette

> _Originally posted by Graham_A_M_ 
> *Corsvette, thats dirt cheap for 7.8 Acres, shit.... lots of room for a nice big house too.*




The land is pretty useless outside of the nice building site, nothing but trees and brush. I would have loved some pasture but oh well, I guess a guy could clear some trees eventually. Yes the price was certainly right, especially compared to other acreages, mostly are in subdivisions anyway. I'm pretty stoked about it right now!

----------


## Tik-Tok

> _Originally posted by corsvette_ 
> * 
> 
> Just outside Rocky Mountain House (east), at this point I'll haul my holiday trailer over there until we build a house on it. Not in a subdivision which is nice, so no building requirements. I've always loved the Rocky area!
> 
> Stole it imo...$85,000*



 :Shock:  Stole it is an understatement.

----------


## Perfect Dark

Congrats! I love camping out there, beautiful country for sure and that's a smoking good price.

----------


## 403ep3

and

for xmas  :Smilie:

----------


## n1zm0

One of these things from NCIX since it was on sale for my long haul flight:

» Click image for larger version




> _Originally posted by A790_ 
> * Really love it so far (for teh 240km I've put on it lol).*



That transmission tunnel hump on your right leg hasn't been bothering you at all? I love the car, especially the ass end, but that was surprising to me when I test drove one last month, maybe it's like a nice calf rest for long trips though  :Big Grin:

----------


## corsvette

> _Originally posted by Tik-Tok_ 
> * 
> 
>  Stole it is an understatement.*




Private sale, old farmer lol  :Wink:

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## corsvette

> _Originally posted by Cos_ 
> *~2 
> 
> I hate you, this is my dream. Stole it for sure. 
> 
> If you have any issues with your power or bill that is our area so drop me a line.*



Thanks! I was looking at the old-ass utility lines thinking trouble is sure to happen someday lol.

Had no idea so many people like the Rocky area, very good to see actually.

----------


## KuruptEX

> _Originally posted by schocker_ 
> * 
> Good excuse!  
> 
> new computer case
> *



The case is awesome! I recently picked one up also, with a Noctua NH-D14 CPU Cooler way better than my old Corsair h80i IMO

» Click image for larger version

----------


## K3RMiTdot

> _Originally posted by schocker_ 
> * 
> Good excuse!  
> 
> new computer case
> *



mem express? been trying to buy it, went last week it was sold out

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

New toy:

----------


## schocker

> _Originally posted by KuruptEX_ 
> *The case is awesome! I recently picked one up also, with a Noctua NH-D14 CPU Cooler way better than my old Corsair h80i IMO*



Yeah, I had been looking at it since it was announced and finally decided to buy it to refurb my system as I am getting tired of my H2. I have a noctua in their now, can't remember the model, but it has one solid heatsink with a fan on front and back. Works awesome but will look dumb in the window along with my blue motherboard. I am going to order also that grid+ for the fan controller to keep it quiet when I am not playing games. Will probably upgrade mobo/ram/cpu next year when new stuff comes out. Just new hard drives and case this time around. I am interested in trying the NZXT K61 closed loop liquid cooler next time though. 





> _Originally posted by K3RMiTdot_ 
> *mem express? been trying to buy it, went last week it was sold out*



ncix, $109 w/ free shipping. Not sure why they are sold out at memx but I didn't like how high their price was and how long it took to come in.

----------


## avishal26

oops - double post

----------


## avishal26

My offer got accepted for this in Legacy  :Big Grin:  - 7 min door to door from work as opposed to ~36 min currently

Now time to sell my place in Evanston  :Big Grin:

----------


## avishal26

Also, picking this up from DHL today  :Big Grin: 

Saw this in person today...its huge!

----------


## GenerationX

> _Originally posted by avishal26_ 
> *Also, picking this up from DHL today 
> 
> Saw this in person today...its huge!
> 
> *



If you need a screen protector, get the Nillkin tempered glass one. Feels amazing.

----------


## SOAB

have an invite to spare? pretty please?  :Big Grin:

----------


## avishal26

^ lol PM me and I will msg you when I get invites. I've heard they don't give them out right away anymore once you buy a phone - they want production to catch up to demand. I have not received any invites yet. I did just pick up my phone though... its awesome  :Pooosie:

----------


## DeleriousZ

> _Originally posted by avishal26_ 
> *^ lol PM me and I will msg you when I get invites. I've heard they don't give them out right away anymore once you buy a phone - they want production to catch up to demand. I have not received any invites yet. I did just pick up my phone though... its awesome *



Me too plz! lol

----------


## R-Audi

Picked up a new point and shoot camera last night...
Still toying with the idea of returning the 'extended warranty' to get a better deal, but not sure if $100 is worth screwing someone out of commission.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

That's a lot more than a P&S. Nice choice.

----------


## jwslam

» Click image for larger version
http://www.walmart.ca/en/ip/ironwood.../6000062373465

----------


## ICEBERG

Got one of these Quadcopters from PM hobbies today. I was there getting some parts for my RC and come across these guys. Awesome little things. Fly's pretty good for it size. Loads of fun. 

On sale now for $39.

----------


## FraserB

^ Which location and did they have a decent amount of them?

----------


## ICEBERG

> _Originally posted by FraserB_ 
> *^ Which location and did they have a decent amount of them?*



This was the N.E location. The guy there told me they just got new shipment in the other day. They do have decent amount. I guess these sell out pretty fast since on sale for $39. Going to pick up few more for presents for my nephews and nieces and some co-workers for x-mas and stuff.

----------


## J-D

> _Originally posted by FraserB_ 
> *^ Which location and did they have a decent amount of them?*



Grabbed one at the SE location tonight. There were a bunch.

----------


## eblend

Got a couple of barrels to make a rain barrel setup

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Maxt

New 10 horsepower 208/3 phase motor for lathe project.

----------


## J-D

> _Originally posted by eblend_ 
> *Got a couple of barrels to make a rain barrel setup
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



» Click image for larger version

----------


## eblend

> _Originally posted by J-D_ 
> * 
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



 :Wink:

----------


## SR54RNR

> _Originally posted by A790_ 
> *» Click image for larger version
> » Click image for larger version*



Nice! 350awd? good color choice also

----------


## ekguy

Does a 2000$ vet bill count as a purchase???

 :thumbsdown:  

Nizmo is lucky I love the living hell out of him haha. 

Fucking cat...

Had that money earmarked for a down payment on a brand new bike this spring....

----------


## boarderfatty

Random purchase of the weekend. Sight unseen, supposedly on a rail car. Dealership is gonna pick it up Monday, do the bed liner, tonneau cover, window visors, undercoating, 3m, slap a plate on it, then ship it out to me in Toronto.

----------


## sh0ko

FINALLY!!!!!

» Click image for larger version
» Click image for larger version

----------


## schocker

^^^ nice choice  :Burn Out:  

I have been buying too much on massdrop  :ROFL!:

----------


## jwslam

http://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B001...?ie=UTF8&psc=1
» Click image for larger version
Next best thing to having to cut a hole in my countertop...

----------


## Asian_defender

> _Originally posted by A790_ 
> *» Click image for larger version
> » Click image for larger version*




 :Drool:  I am so jealous.....

Lexus of calgary or royal oak?
If you went to royal oak, how was the service?

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

What is massdrop? If I go there will it cost me a lot of money?  :ROFL!:

----------


## mrsingh

> _Originally posted by sh0ko_ 
> *FINALLY!!!!!
> 
> » Click image for larger version
> » Click image for larger version*



Dammit is this the one from Village Honda? Was looking at that one a few weeks ago, but the wife kiboshed the idea at the end.

----------


## schocker

> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> *What is massdrop? If I go there will it cost me a lot of money? *



Yeah, of course  :Big Grin:  

Use my refferalllll
https://www.massdrop.com/r/VT9Q9Z

EDC stuff, audiophile stuff, computer stuff etc. Tons of neat things!

----------


## boarderfatty

Dealer sent me a picture after they unloaded it



Having them bring it to my shop for a level kit and tires before shipping it out to me in Ontario

----------


## A790

> _Originally posted by Asian_defender_ 
> * 
> 
> 
>  I am so jealous.....
> 
> Lexus of calgary or royal oak?
> If you went to royal oak, how was the service?*



Lexus of Calgary. Service was excellent  :Smilie:

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## Vagabond142

Gotta love working in retail where you can get discounts on computer bits  :Big Grin: 

ASUS spiff + reward deal for selling ASUS stuff + discount =



For about $70 all said including 4 year extended warranty  :Smilie: 

I love ASUS routers.... they. just. WORK.  :Big Grin: 

As to why I didn't buy AC68U.... AC is still draft, not spec. N is spec, so I prefer to use something I know will work vs a draft. As well, I have no AC devices in my intranet XD

PS3, X360, two tablets, a laptop, and my phone all on wireless. I just tried to stress it by having them all hit the router at the same time, it looked at me and went "what, you hitting me with anything?"  :thumbs up:

----------


## Donmega

Just picked this up the other day:

2008 535xi M Sport Dinan Stage 2



 :Smilie:

----------


## KRyn

> _Originally posted by Vagabond142_ 
> *Gotta love working in retail where you can get discounts on computer bits 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Got an extra one for sale?  :Big Grin:  
I need me a new router! Nice buy, let us know how it performs.

----------


## G-ZUS

> _Originally posted by Donmega_ 
> *Just picked this up the other day:
> 
> 2008 535xi M Sport Dinan Stage 2
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice ride, what did that set you back?

----------


## phreezee

> _Originally posted by ICEBERG_ 
> *Got one of these Quadcopters from PM hobbies today. I was there getting some parts for my RC and come across these guys. Awesome little things. Fly's pretty good for it size. Loads of fun. 
> 
> On sale now for $39.
> 
> 
> 
> *



Bought one but can't fly it worth sh!t. It doesn't hover correctly and I played with the alignment buttons... I guess I gotta read the instructions lol.

----------


## Donmega

> _Originally posted by G-ZUS_ 
> * 
> 
> Nice ride, what did that set you back?*



A little over 20. Good deal tbh.

Now to buy some winters

----------


## hurrdurr

That's a pretty great price.

What does that stage 2 give it HP wise?

----------


## Donmega

> _Originally posted by hurrdurr_ 
> *That's a pretty great price.
> 
> What does that stage 2 give it HP wise?*



about a 74hp gain

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

New camera bag & a couple "ICU's":

» Click image for larger version

And 3 more cases of these:
» Click image for larger version

----------


## msommers

Finally decided on one eh!! Sorry I didn't make it over before I left. Last minute packing led to a massive panic lol.

----------


## schocker

more stuff from massdrop  :ROFL!:  


^I think I might try some of that rumble though soon


also bought a filter wrench that is way too big  :ROFL!:

----------


## lilmira

Ordered my gabba, still not cheap but cheaper than regular price.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *Finally decided on one eh!! Sorry I didn't make it over before I left. Last minute packing led to a massive panic lol.*



No worries at all man, I would have got the same one regardless just based on size. It arrived today. Build quality is amazing. Everything comes in a custom made dust cover bag. The aluminum frame and harness are super comfortable. Both the "small pro" and "medium slope" ICU fit in it great, with a decent amount of room left on top.

They were out of gatekeeper straps when I ordered, but gave me a free shipping code for when they are back in stock. Haven't actually used the bag yet, but initial impressions are extremely good.

----------


## mix123

> _Originally posted by lilmira_ 
> *Ordered my gabba, still not cheap but cheaper than regular price.
> *



You will not regret this pruchase!

----------


## mix123

> _Originally posted by lilmira_ 
> *Ordered my gabba, still not cheap but cheaper than regular price.
> *



You will not regret this purchase!

----------


## FraserB

Wrong thread

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Booked another 10 days in Kauai for the end of September (YYC --> SFO--> LIH)...can't seem to stay away from that place for more than 1-2 years haha. I've got my coworkers hooked too - they were all Maui die-hards until they went to Kauai.

----------


## finboy

Still have to try it sometime, I've been to maui over a dozen times, but have never tried kauai

----------


## Tik-Tok

Big props to Calgary Dave, and ... Calgary Brad? For installing our new CERAMIC TILE heated floor  :Big Grin:  

I was going to wait to post pics when the entire kitchen was done, but god damn this looks to good not to share.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by finboy_ 
> *Still have to try it sometime, I've been to maui over a dozen times, but have never tried kauai*



The inter-island flight is like $100 and 35 mins. Next time you're in Maui, hop over to Kauai for a few days, stay on the North Shore and do a doors-off helicopter tour. You'll never see anything else like it in your life. Also if you like hiking, it's the island for that. Nothing wrong with Maui though, it's just a different type of holiday. Feel free to shoot me a PM if you ever plan on going there, I can tell you what to do and where to go to make sure you hit the highlights. This will be my 5th time to Kauai, and I have been to every other island now except Molokai.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> *Booked another 10 days in Kauai for the end of September (YYC --&gt; SFO--&gt; LIH)...can't seem to stay away from that place for more than 1-2 years haha. I've got my coworkers hooked too - they were all Maui die-hards until they went to Kauai.
> 
>  
> 
> *



Nice, have fun! My only gripe with United is the checked bag fee.  :thumbsdown:

----------


## Go4Long

I'm trying to convince my wife on Honolulu at the end of September. Airshow at Pearl Harbor/Hickam and 4 days of relaxing on the beach  :Smilie:

----------


## mrsingh

Just bought this the other day, low kms and great shape. RWD, manual, LSD, cheap and loads of fun! Needs big turbo...

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> Nice, have fun! My only gripe with United is the checked bag fee. *



Thanks! Yeah all the American airlines make you check a bag, but $25/bag is still better than the $200 more it was per person for West Jet, or even more than that for Air Canada (which I am not a fan of). Aside from the bag fees, Delta and United have been great on my last 10 or so flights. United screwed me pretty good in the past but it seems to have been an isolated incident.

----------


## HHURICANE1

New hobby  :Big Grin:

----------


## A790

> _Originally posted by mrsingh_ 
> *Just bought this the other day, low kms and great shape. RWD, manual, LSD, cheap and loads of fun! Needs big turbo...
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



Nice!

----------


## mrsingh

^^ Thanks, loving it so far, handles like it is on rails with the coilovers and great to have a manual transmission again!

I have the Toyota trifecta going on now with a RX, IS and a 4Runner.

----------


## jampack

> _Originally posted by HHURICANE1_ 
> *
> 
> New hobby *



Good to see more beyonders going for the sports of Archery! I haven't been at the range for a long time because of my wrist injury  :Frown:  I miss shooting!

----------


## adamc

Bought this dsptch strap on sale in Toronto. Decided to get back in to taking photos with a proper camera, needed a proper camera, found this 5D mkii for a great deal on Kijiji out east as well.

Yes, I bought a $50 strap and now have spent 50x that on the rest of the gear.  :Smilie:

----------


## jdmXSI

This is going to be a task and a half for sure but I just had this dropped off :Big Grin:

----------


## jwslam

http://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B000...?ie=UTF8&psc=1
» Click image for larger version

----------


## slammedfc



----------


## R-Audi

Picked this up in Kelowna this past weekend! 
Loving it so far....
(Not actual pic.. found it online)

» Click image for larger version

----------


## A790

> _Originally posted by R-Audi_ 
> *Pikced this up in Kelowna this past weekend! 
> Loving it so far....
> (Not actual pic.. found it online)
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



Nice buy!

----------


## SR54RNR

> _Originally posted by R-Audi_ 
> *Pikced this up in Kelowna this past weekend! 
> Loving it so far....
> (Not actual pic.. found it online)
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



Nice purchase! I just picked up an 08 ISF also, I'm loving this car so far

----------


## Vagabond142

» Click image for larger version

----------


## jdmXSI

Picked up some more paintless dent repair toolsto fix the taco and a convection toaster oven for work :Big Grin:

----------


## ICEBERG

Just ordered the new 2014 Superman Coin set From Albern Coins. Glad i got in quick because the gold coin is all sold out.

----------


## 01RedDX

.

----------


## R-Audi

> _Originally posted by SR54RNR_ 
> * 
> 
> Nice purchase! I just picked up an 08 ISF also, I'm loving this car so far*



Thanks!
Wish the mileage was closer to yours, but at the price I paid I cant complain. Compared to the others listed I think I stole it.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by R-Audi_ 
> *Picked this up in Kelowna this past weekend! 
> Loving it so far....
> (Not actual pic.. found it online)
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



Sad to see the wagon go but can't wait for what you have in store for this beast.  :Drool:

----------


## taemo

> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> *Booked another 10 days in Kauai for the end of September (YYC --&gt; SFO--&gt; LIH)...can't seem to stay away from that place for more than 1-2 years haha. I've got my coworkers hooked too - they were all Maui die-hards until they went to Kauai.
> 
>  
> 
> *



so jelly, my favorite hawaii island too and hoping to go back there in a couple of years again to finish the kalalau trail.

----------


## 4doorj

Anyone been to Kauai in january? 
If so how was the weather?

----------


## Aleks

New winter beater

----------


## The_Penguin

> _Originally posted by jdmXSI_ 
> *Picked up some more paintless dent repair toolsto fix the taco and a convection toaster oven for work*



Those Breville smart toaster ovens are awesome!

----------


## BavarianBeast

I thought it was cool

http://www.amazon.ca/Ziiiro-Z0001WBB...SIN=B004KRE9GK

----------


## Hallowed_point

^That's pretty neat BB

----------


## BavarianBeast

Thanks, I needed a new watch and thought it was unique.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_IhuB4QC6sM

----------


## jwslam

http://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B005...?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Works pretty good for the $80 I paid last week...

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

Header, overpipe and front pipe for the BRZ. To the tune of $2000.

----------


## zipdoa

keep that neck straight nomsayin'

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by 4doorj_ 
> *Anyone been to Kauai in january? 
> If so how was the weather?*



January is Kauai's rainiest month. Average temperature doesn't change much at all year round, highs in January are around 26C if I recall and lows around 20. The summer & early fall is only a few degrees warmer (29/23 usually) but a lot less rain. The North side of the island (the nicest side) will be the rainiest, but it's worse as you go inland - the coast shouldn't be too bad.

You're right in Whale season though, which is cool.

So, still really nice, but it is the single rainiest month if that bothers you. If you have any other questions feel free to PM me and if I can help I will.

----------


## 4doorj

> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> * 
> 
> January is Kauai's rainiest month. Average temperature doesn't change much at all year round, highs in January are around 26C if I recall and lows around 20. The summer &amp; early fall is only a few degrees warmer (29/23 usually) but a lot less rain. The North side of the island (the nicest side) will be the rainiest, but it's worse as you go inland - the coast shouldn't be too bad.
> 
> You're right in Whale season though, which is cool.
> 
> So, still really nice, but it is the single rainiest month if that bothers you. If you have any other questions feel free to PM me and if I can help I will.*



Sweet thanks for the info.
It was for my cousin. But hopefully I go to hawaii soon, never been. Lately I've been doing disneyland haha

----------


## loweg

Just picked up the ultimate winter beater 4wd turbo 660cc



Got her home on battery power as there was no alternator belt on it. Me thinks I'll be getting alternator rebuilt, as well as ordered a full gasket kit, front rotors and pads, and some recaro rails. Going to try to do heated dc2 integra seats in this.

Also working a deal on the full round headlight front end as well as front and rear lips at the moment.

----------


## blairtruck

reminds me of the car from the ali g movie

----------


## Vagabond142

For PS4... preloading starts tomorrow  :Clap:

----------


## Cooked Rice

> _Originally posted by loweg_ 
> *Just picked up the ultimate winter beater 4wd turbo 660cc
> *



I'm curious, where will you get a new windshield after it's all chipped and cracked after winter?  :Wink:

----------


## loweg

Japan

7700 yen

200 bucks shipping

----------


## DeleriousZ

Damn loweg you always have the coolest jdm cars lol

----------


## loweg

> _Originally posted by DeleriousZ_ 
> *Damn loweg you always have the coolest jdm cars lol*



Thanks. This one is Haggered though. Leaking, no alternator belt, fenders that look like they were rolled with a 2x4 and mallot.

Hoping I can make it a half decent car.... Don't think it will ever get to the point of paint job material... Just another badly abused turbo jdm on the roads, but it's super fun to drive and quite a bit quicker Than the beat. I just am kind of done with the beat for now, and wanted another "package every week from japan" project. Can't decide if it's even worth doing a half assed build thread.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

2002 WRX with various mods. Picking it up tomorrow. Its my daily driver/winter car to keep the km off the BRZ.

Also two weeks ago I bought the Laggin Wagon back off the guy I sold it to...

----------


## LotusGuy

Picked up a winter beater and a new old toy this week



AWD 2004 Jag X-type estate




and this 71 Stingray vert.... hope the weather allows a few more drives before winter

----------


## ExtraSlow

> _Originally posted by LotusGuy_ 
> *AWD 2004 Jag X-type estate
> *



This makes me:

----------


## avishal26

^I'm likin the estate .. good buy for a beater

----------


## corsvette

> _Originally posted by LotusGuy_ 
> *Picked up a winter beater and a new old toy this week
> 
> 
> 
> AWD 2004 Jag X-type estate
> 
> 
> 
> ...



X type Estate is a very rare bird.

----------


## egmilano

BED LINER KIT ! Doing the fenders and lower doors of my Winter Warrior (Green 99 Explorer 4x4).. 2nd owner so this exploders been cared for at least.

----------


## DeleriousZ

It makes me smile to see estate cars of any kind. Then I get sad because it makes me remember how rare they are in north america.

----------


## woodywoodford

> _Originally posted by LotusGuy_ 
> *Picked up a winter beater and a new old toy this week
> 
> » Click image for larger version
> *



Dude is that neighborhood in Calgary?? I've been dying to find a brownstone-style townhouse for such a long time, that would make my day if those are

----------


## ercchry

> _Originally posted by woodywoodford_ 
> *
> 
> Dude is that neighborhood in Calgary?? I've been dying to find a brownstone-style townhouse for such a long time, that would make my day if those are*



i'd say thats not calgary... but these are

http://www.realtor.ca/propertyDetail...rtyId=14785590

http://www.realtor.ca/propertyDetail...rtyId=14628509

----------


## schocker

^^^ do want  :Shock:  

they also built brownstones in sage meadows and they are stupid and for $400k+ why would I not want a master bath  :ROFL!:

----------


## mr2mike

> _Originally posted by loweg_ 
> *Just picked up the ultimate winter beater 4wd turbo 660cc
> 
> 
> 
> Got her home on battery power as there was no alternator belt on it. Me thinks I'll be getting alternator rebuilt, as well as ordered a full gasket kit, front rotors and pads, and some recaro rails. Going to try to do heated dc2 integra seats in this.
> 
> Also working a deal on the full round headlight front end as well as front and rear lips at the moment.*



That thing is sick! lol

From what I've heard on heated seats I'd almost just recover the ones you have. The dc2 seat heaters can be really weak and worn with some burnt out sections. 
seatheaters.com has kits for pretty cheap and they'll be really hot and quick to warm up. 

I'd be tempted to do a small roll cage in that thing being how small it is.

----------


## woodywoodford

> _Originally posted by ercchry_ 
> * 
> 
> i'd say thats not calgary... but these are
> 
> http://www.realtor.ca/propertyDetail...rtyId=14785590
> 
> http://www.realtor.ca/propertyDetail...rtyId=14628509*



That Erlton place  :Shock:  too bad it's about $250k out of my budget  :Bang Head:   :Frown:

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by LotusGuy_ 
> *Picked up a winter beater and a new old toy this week
> 
> 
> 
> AWD 2004 Jag X-type estate
> 
> 
> *

----------


## LotusGuy

> _Originally posted by ExtraSlow_ 
> * 
> This makes me:
> 
> *



me too





> _Originally posted by avishal26_ 
> *^I'm likin the estate .. good buy for a beater*



yes, I bought snows for it today




> _Originally posted by corsvette_ 
> * 
> 
> X type Estate is a very rare bird.*



indeed





> _Originally posted by DeleriousZ_ 
> *It makes me smile to see estate cars of any kind. Then I get sad because it makes me remember how rare they are in north america.*



its the first one I have ever seen in the real




> _Originally posted by woodywoodford_ 
> *
> 
> Dude is that neighborhood in Calgary?? I've been dying to find a brownstone-style townhouse for such a long time, that would make my day if those are*



No, not Calgary. Pic is in Toronto but I live a couple hours north of there

----------


## ExtraSlow

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Unknown303

Ooh I've had some Grand Reserve 17 in my fridge for 2 or 3 years now. Haven't opened it yet...

----------


## loweg

well.... the wife is not gonna be happy when she gets home from her night shift at the hospital...

Bought another alto today...





Gonna be posting one up for sale here pretty quick after I finish the front end swap on the first one

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## mr2mike

Picked up a good lil' bucket. Free rope. Low balled the seller and got the deal. 
 :Drama:

----------


## schurchill39

> _Originally posted by mr2mike_ 
> *Picked up a good lil' bucket. Free rope. Low balled the seller and got the deal. 
> *



You son of a bitch. spikerS you said you would get back to me either way!

----------


## Maxt

Went Laundry machine shopping at 8am this Sunday Morning.
I threw a dart and bought these.
http://www.lg.com/us/washers/lg-WM35...nt-load-washer
http://www.lg.com/us/dryers/lg-DLEX3570W-electric-dryer

Price was good, so hopefully they aren't P's of S.

----------


## project240

Bought a 2010 Silverado 3500hd 4x4 Crew Cab Longbox this morning. First truck I've owned in 10 years... Hope it works out well.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## mr2mike

> _Originally posted by Sugarphreak_ 
> * 
> 
> So how do we know you are posting YOUR bucket and not somebody elses bucket and just saying it is yours?*



Sorry guys, busy the whole weekend. Using the bucket (of course). The rope actually broke when I was told the rope would never break. It was definitely not user error and spikerS isn't replying to his PM's. What should I do, I think I was scammed?

----------


## R-Audi

Can't wait for this to arrive later in the week!

----------


## spikerS

> _Originally posted by mr2mike_ 
> * 
> 
> Sorry guys, busy the whole weekend. Using the bucket (of course). The rope actually broke when I was told the rope would never break. It was definitely not user error and spikerS isn't replying to his PM's. What should I do, I think I was scammed?*



Sorry dude. Bill of sale specifically states "AS_ISN'T"

----------


## ExtraSlow

Haven't picked it up yet,but put down a deposit on this bad boy. Not quite as good condition as my previous daily, but I am hoping it'll be servicable. Good enough for a winter beater anyway.

----------


## klumsy_tumbler

> _Originally posted by loweg_ 
> *
> Bought another alto today...
> 
> 
> *



OM MY GAWD. You bought Cricket! (yes, I named it because of a noise that it made at the time. No judging.) I miss that thing so much... That little white ninja was a blast in the winter. Have fun with it!  :thumbs up:

----------


## Go4Long



----------


## A790



----------


## pyro

Ordered up a new full taylormade exhaust and power commander V for the bike.

» Click image for larger version

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Vagabond142

Omfg.... my ears have never heard such perfection.

----------


## msommers

Nice!!! What is the rest of your setup for those?

----------


## Vagabond142

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *Nice!!! What is the rest of your setup for those?*



See PM so I don't clutter this thread XD Basic response: Only a Xonar DSX sound card atm. But possible DAC/AMP combo in the future ($$$$ O_O!)

----------


## Go4Long

With two kids now it was time for the wife's Cadillac ATS to go...traded it in today for a nice and shiney new Durango from Brad at Varsity Chrysler.


Durango by Steven Szabo, on Flickr

----------


## schocker

> _Originally posted by Vagabond142_ 
> *See PM so I don't clutter this thread XD Basic response: Only a Xonar DSX sound card atm. But possible DAC/AMP combo in the future ($$$$ O_O!)*



Monoprice amp/dac is only $100!!!!!!!!
I use it on my Q701s

----------


## schocker

New knife

----------


## Vagabond142

A bit of a late post. Bought a while ago, concert was last night. Sonata Arctica with Delain and Xandria for openers. Without a doubt, the best metal concert I have EVER been to. Was absolutely epic.

» Click image for larger version

And token concert pics (sorry for crappy pics, Nexus 4 doesn't like low light XD)!

Xandria:

» Click image for larger version

Delain:

» Click image for larger version

and Sonata Arctica:

» Click image for larger version

----------


## FraserB

CZ-75 Shadow

----------


## dubhead

Tint for the S4

----------


## phatrabbit



----------


## spikerS



----------


## rage2

» Click image for larger version

Smartphone enabled crockpot. How did I live without one? Haha

----------


## Aleks

> _Originally posted by Go4Long_ 
> *With two kids now it was time for the wife's Cadillac ATS to go...traded it in today for a nice and shiney new Durango from Brad at Varsity Chrysler.
> 
> 
> Durango by Steven Szabo, on Flickr*



Nice, I like the look of these especially in black.

----------


## FiveFreshFish

Das Keyboard 4 Ultimate


» Click image for larger version



http://www.daskeyboard.com/daskeyboard-4-ultimate/

----------


## msommers

> _Originally posted by rage2_ 
> *» Click image for larger version
> 
> Smartphone enabled crockpot. How did I live without one? Haha*



Hmm how does this work? Can I adjust things from work?

Then again, why would I have to come to think about it lol. Seems cool though.

----------


## natty54



----------


## jwslam

> _Originally posted by LotusGuy_ 
> AWD 2004 Jag X-type estate






> _Originally posted by woodywoodford_ 
> *Dude is that neighborhood in Calgary?? I've been dying to find a brownstone-style townhouse for such a long time, that would make my day if those are*



Close? Saw a unit in Jordan's foreclosure thread.
https://www.google.ca/maps/place/231...3f1a74!6m1!1e1

----------


## GOnSHO

trip to DR, Nov 1-9  :Big Grin:

----------


## ekguy

> _Originally posted by natty54_ 
> **



jealous...quit drinking and saw this...god damn it im jealous!!

----------


## ekguy

> _Originally posted by natty54_ 
> **



jealous...quit drinking and saw this...god damn it im jealous!!

----------


## eblend

Picked this up, $20 on sale vs $80 regular. First antivirus I have ever bought, hell, probably first software I ever bought. Pretty highly rated so figure might as well give it a shot. Found 20 spyware/adware on wife's comp that Microsoft Security Essentials wasn't picking up, or Malwarebytes

----------


## eblend

Picked this up, $20 on sale vs $80 regular. First antivirus I have ever bought, hell, probably first software I ever bought. Pretty highly rated so figure might as well give it a shot. Found 20 spyware/adware on wife's comp that Microsoft Security Essentials wasn't picking up, or Malwarebytes. Each box is good for 3 PCs, bought 2 to get it for 2 years. So far I like it.

----------


## J.M.

What sites does your wife browse? lol I use to buy Norton a long time ago but just started using the free stuff and installing the updates that come out.

----------


## ALBERTA_IS

> _Originally posted by ekguy_ 
> *
> 
> jealous...quit drinking and saw this...god damn it im jealous!!*



I got one too! These advent calendars are awesome  :Smilie:

----------


## andyg16

[IMG][/IMG] 

Finally bought my first truck! Just picked it up on Friday.. Love it so far  :thumbs up:

----------


## spikerS

^^ NICE! Congrats!

----------


## 300zxfairlday

And 



 :Burn Out:

----------


## eblend

> _Originally posted by J.M._ 
> *What sites does your wife browse? lol I use to buy Norton a long time ago but just started using the free stuff and installing the updates that come out.*



God if I only knew. She watches a lot of Japanese drama's so she seeks them wherever they can be found. I know there are a bunch of sites like rutube.ru (Russian site), veoh, a bunch of other Chinese sites, as well as Youtube.

I tell her to never click on "YES" to any prompts but she still get's infected every couple of weeks, so for the piece of mind, I got this, which runs on top of my Checkpoint firewall as well, which does it's own virus scanning  :Big Grin: 

If she get's any more, I give up.

----------


## Vagabond142

One of these, QNAP TS-451 4GB, for literally 1/3 the price of retail  :Big Grin:  I could tell you how I swung that deal, but then I'd have to kill you  :Wink: 

» Click image for larger version

However, I do need to wait for it to arrive from QNAP, so it'll be at least a couple of weeks before I get my grubby geeky hands on it  :Frown:

----------


## killramos

Gorgeous new peice and my first Tissot!

» Click image for larger version 

Great to have a stylish sport piece to avoid wear on my other watches.

Much thanks to Justin @Gem by Carati!

----------


## schocker

fiio x1 dap

----------


## Hallowed_point

> _Originally posted by 300zxfairlday_ 
> *
> 
> 
> And 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Camaro SS? Post an exhaust video after. You're going to be very happy with that combo  :Love:

----------


## Hallowed_point

ICEKING!

----------


## Hallowed_point

Some hilarious 90's Zubaz workout pants off ebay  :Pimpin':  Yes, I'll wear them in public. Now..to find a neon fanny pack and matching windbreaker.

----------


## Vagabond142

Insanely tense. Probably the first game since Amnesia: Dark Descent that actually puts me on edge. Freaking amazing game.

----------


## jwslam

TeeHee

----------


## superflychief

Birthday watch came in 2 days ago.

----------


## 300zxfairlday

> _Originally posted by Hallowed_point_ 
> * 
> 
> Camaro SS? Post an exhaust video after. You're going to be very happy with that combo *



Yup camaro ss, words cant describe how happy i am with it! Ill post a video today

----------


## 4runneron36s

> _Originally posted by schocker_ 
> * fiio x1 dap*



Where did you order that from?

----------


## schocker

> _Originally posted by 4runneron36s_ 
> *Where did you order that from?*



headphone bar
http://www.headphonebar.com/fiio-x1/
Came yesterday, took like 2 days to ship here. Pretty impressed so far, installed a 32gb microsd I had sitting around. Took a bit to format it fat32 which is required, had to do it on device then on my computer. Already ordered a 64gb card. 128gb is the max size. Works great though, i am quite impressed. It has enough power to power my Q701s which I didn't think would work with it. Also came with a neoprene case, 3 sets of skins and 3 screen protectors with one already applied!

----------


## 4runneron36s

> _Originally posted by schocker_ 
> * 
> headphone bar
> http://www.headphonebar.com/fiio-x1/
> Came yesterday, took like 2 days to ship here. Pretty impressed so far, installed a 32gb microsd I had sitting around. Took a bit to format it fat32 which is required, had to do it on device then on my computer. Already ordered a 64gb card. 128gb is the max size. Works great though, i am quite impressed. It has enough power to power my Q701s which I didn't think would work with it. Also came with a neoprene case, 3 sets of skins and 3 screen protectors with one already applied!*



Awesome. I am looking to replace my old iPod and something that can play my FLAC files.

----------


## schocker

> _Originally posted by 4runneron36s_ 
> *Awesome. I am looking to replace my old iPod and something that can play my FLAC files.*



Yeah, loaded it up this morning with some flac using mediamonkey and it worked great. Only thing I don't like is that the tags are there, but when I go to an album the file names show up instead of the song tag, but once it starts playing it displays the song tag. Not sure maybe I am doing something wrong.

----------


## eblend

$800 Microwave/Convection Oven in one for wife's bday present, to replace a cheapo Walmart one



http://www.futureshop.ca/en-CA/produ...30336a63e5en02

----------


## ddduke

New bed set, mattress, duvet, sheets and pillows (finally caved to the old lady's nagging) and a car:

----------


## eblend

> _Originally posted by ddduke_ 
> [B]New bed set, mattress, duvet, sheets and pillows (finally caved to the old lady's nagging) and a car:



Nice coverup haha, looks like a monster in your bed with a weird hand on top of the duvet  :Smilie:

----------


## mr2mike

> _Originally posted by eblend_ 
> * 
> 
> Nice coverup haha, looks like a monster in your bed with a weird hand on top of the duvet *



 :ROFL!:  Or he bought one of those "reality dolls" and is messed in the head pretending she nags him.

And what the hell are you eating in bed? Yams and a steak? New bed sheets and you're eating in bed? LOL

----------


## quick_scar

> _Originally posted by eblend_ 
> *Picked this up, $20 on sale vs $80 regular. First antivirus I have ever bought, hell, probably first software I ever bought. Pretty highly rated so figure might as well give it a shot. Found 20 spyware/adware on wife's comp that Microsoft Security Essentials wasn't picking up, or Malwarebytes. Each box is good for 3 PCs, bought 2 to get it for 2 years. So far I like it.
> 
> *



I am curious what it was able to detect that malwarebytes wasn't.

If it was 20 false positives I can see it.  :ROFL!:

----------


## eblend

> _Originally posted by quick_scar_ 
> * 
> 
> I am curious what it was able to detect that malwarebytes wasn't.
> 
> If it was 20 false positives I can see it. *



I can pull up the report in the next few days, would do it tonight but wife's bday dinner is tonight and I got more important things to do  :Big Grin:

----------


## ddduke

> _Originally posted by mr2mike_ 
> * 
>  Or he bought one of those &quot;reality dolls&quot; and is messed in the head pretending she nags him.
> 
> And what the hell are you eating in bed? Yams and a steak? New bed sheets and you're eating in bed? LOL*



Haha, yeah it's not the easiest food to guess, that's a mountain of turkey with mashed beets and cauliflower. I got some polish mustard on the side for dipping. Probably the worst foods you can eat for potential stains. I eat every 90 mins though so I don't wanna live at the dinner table. 




> _Originally posted by eblend_ 
> * 
> 
> Nice coverup haha, looks like a monster in your bed with a weird hand on top of the duvet *



We all know beyond. There's no way I'm posting pics of my girl here. All I'd get is 'moar moar'.

----------


## eblend

> _Originally posted by ddduke_ 
> * 
> 
> We all know beyond. There's no way I'm posting pics of my girl here. All I'd get is 'moar moar'.*



I understand fully, just looks little creepy haha, like a burned out bones of a body haha

remind me of this:

----------


## kaput

.

----------


## ddduke

> _Originally posted by eblend_ 
> * 
> 
> I understand fully, just looks little creepy haha, like a burned out bones of a body haha
> 
> remind me of this:
> *



I just noticed the hand you were talking about. It does look creepy haha. It's actually a tablet with a beige leather cover on it, that's positioned just perfectly.

----------


## Vagabond142

<___<







>____>







.___.




My last gasp at WoW. Wrath was great, Cataclysm sucked a left dangling donkey nut, and Mists was meeeeeeh. If WoD impresses, then hey, I have a casual MMO to play  :Big Grin:  If WoD doesn't impress, I have FF14 and Destiny to go back to for plinking away at. Either way, win win for an MMO gamer.

----------


## killramos

> _Originally posted by Vagabond142_ 
> * If WoD impresses, then hey, I have a casual MMO to play*



 :crazy nut:

----------


## quick_scar

For the GF
» Click image for larger version 

For me  :Smilie: 
» Click image for larger version

Will get some better pics soon  :Big Grin:

----------


## Vagabond142

> _Originally posted by killramos_ 
> * 
> 
> *



It's why I play(ed) FF14. No stress, take my time, level, have fun, enjoy the story.  :Big Grin:  Plus, with the new raid balancing, LFR for casual raiding, normal raiding if you have a small guild with no real hardcore lean, and mythic raiding for people that are nutters and want realm/world firsts :P

----------


## flipstah

Fuckin Hong Kong Express cancelled my flight from Incheon to HK last minute so I had to buy a Korean Air flight FML!

----------


## Hallowed_point

Range Rover is going to be costly to maintain. Should've gone Grand Cherokee..I know women love their RR's though  :crazy nut:

----------


## taemo

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *Fuckin Hong Kong Express cancelled my flight from Incheon to HK last minute so I had to buy a Korean Air flight FML!*



did they credited or refunded you at least?

----------


## ddduke

> _Originally posted by Hallowed_point_ 
> *Range Rover is going to be costly to maintain. Should've gone Grand Cherokee..I know women love their RR's though *



Meh, I've owned some of the most unreliable vehicles on the market, I'm used to using tow trucks and $5000 bills.

I would never buy a Grand Cherokee, not really my style.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by taemo_ 
> * 
> did they credited or refunded you at least?*



I'll have to check my statements later and chat with Amex when I come back.

----------


## n1zm0

> _Originally posted by ddduke_ 
> * Meh, I've owned some of the most unreliable vehicles on the market, I'm used to using tow trucks and $5000 bills.*



As I found out recently driving around my aunt's in SE Asia, as long as you keep that stupid pneumatic system happy, the entire truck is happy  :ROFL!:

----------


## l/l/rX

Magpul accessories 
» Click image for larger version

Nikon Monarch 3 3-12x42
» Click image for larger version

m14.ca blackfeather stock in FDE 
» Click image for larger version

m14.ca casm gen 2 scope mount
» Click image for larger version

----------


## avishal26

^ remind me not to get on your bad side.... if we ever meet lol

----------


## Mitsu3000gt



----------


## Dumbass17

i'll never understand the gun obsession people get...
a buddy of mine has a full kit and looks very zombie apocolypse. vest and face mask and all :dunno:

----------


## schocker

> _Originally posted by Dumbass17_ 
> *i'll never understand the gun obsession people get...
> a buddy of mine has a full kit and looks very zombie apocolypse. vest and face mask and all*



Guns are just another hobby.....  :dunno:

----------


## C_Dave45

> _Originally posted by quick_scar_ 
> *For the GF
> » Click image for larger version 
> 
> For me 
> » Click image for larger version
> 
> Will get some better pics soon *



Wow!!!! Those are beautiful . Do you have a trailer for transport? How did you find them, both private deals? I'm currently looking to get into quading for my family. I've never shopped for used quads before, so don't really know what to look for. 

Might head to a few dealers just to see what machines and set ups are out there.

*mad jelly*

----------


## FraserB

> _Originally posted by l/l/rX_ 
> *Gun Porn*



Very nice. M-14 is NR, correct?

----------


## AndyL

The apprentice's collection grew by 2 60s vintage tonkas  :Wink: 

25$ for the pair... Sweet  :Wink: 

And tow truck FTW!

----------


## avishal26

Gas was cheap at Costco today - $1.14 for premium  :Big Grin:  (Shell by my house is still at $1.15 for regular)...  :dunno:  

So filled up both cars - and bought this with the ~$12 I saved  :Big Grin:

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Got the first couple pieces for the living room, a pair of recliner/ottoman sets from La-Z-Boy. Super comfortable!

----------


## killramos

> _Originally posted by l/l/rX_ 
> *Magpul accessories 
> » Click image for larger version
> 
> Nikon Monarch 3 3-12x42
> » Click image for larger version
> 
> m14.ca blackfeather stock in FDE 
> » Click image for larger version
> ...



You will love that MIAD! So comfortable and grippy.

bitch to install on my XCR though. Its tough finding an alen screwdriver or wrench that fits in the handle!

What is your base gun. M305 or American?

----------


## Aleks

Picking up tonight. Had 3 E90s, wanted to try an E46.

----------


## msommers

Cassette for my trainer wheel set. Not bad for ~$45 shipped!

» Click image for larger version


And this canvas was marginally on sale after being gouged by shipping lol.

» Click image for larger version

----------


## n1zm0

Finally pre-ordered and pre-loaded last night:
» Click image for larger version

----------


## A790

> _Originally posted by n1zm0_ 
> *Finally pre-ordered and pre-loaded last night:
> » Click image for larger version*



WE MUST KUNG-FU FIGHT.

But for serial please steammsg me and tell me how it is.  :Love:

----------


## n1zm0

> _Originally posted by A790_ 
> * But for serial please steammsg me and tell me how it is. *



Will do, it's supposed to last me until FC4 so it better be damned good  :Big Grin:

----------


## schocker

> _Originally posted by n1zm0_ 
> *Will do, it's supposed to last me until FC4 so it better be damned good *



Let me know how it is also, my physical copy should be shipping maybe tomorrow!!!  :ROFL!:

----------


## l/l/rX

> _Originally posted by killramos_ 
> * 
> 
> You will love that MIAD! So comfortable and grippy.
> 
> bitch to install on my XCR though. Its tough finding an alen screwdriver or wrench that fits in the handle!
> 
> What is your base gun. M305 or American?*



Awesome great to hear! Which XCR do you have? And yea, I have the M305, started off as a $500 gun, it has now turned into ~$2200ish. I should have just bought a XCR. LOL! 

I still need to buy a bipod, so that'll definitely put me up into XCR price range  :Frown:

----------


## quick_scar

> _Originally posted by C_Dave45_ 
> * 
> 
> Wow!!!! Those are beautiful . Do you have a trailer for transport? How did you find them, both private deals? I'm currently looking to get into quading for my family. I've never shopped for used quads before, so don't really know what to look for. 
> 
> Might head to a few dealers just to see what machines and set ups are out there.
> 
> *mad jelly**



I have a 16ft flat deck I will be using to haul cars, and the quads.

The artic cat was a trade for the magnum I had for sale. Was never posted publicly. Guy contacted me and made the offer. Think I got a great deal on that one.

The polaris I found on Kijiji. Price was fair and I am happy with what I got.

730km on the artic cat. Was used on a farm to plow snow and for the kids to boot around on. 940ish on the polaris. Polaris has had a bit of a harder life, but is still in great shape, and was well maintained.


I started my hunt at the honda dealer, just sitting on a couple. Then talked about a bunch of the features that each had. If you are looking for a first quad, with a ton of features, for a reasonable price, look at the artic cats. They come with quite a few features for the cost of base models in other brands. Taking for their first run up the mountain hopefully this weekend.

----------


## redevil

Family vacation to Punta Cana, DR in December!
» Click image for larger version

A new outdoor adventure watch for my half-marathon training. Garmin Fenix 2
» Click image for larger version

----------


## killramos

> _Originally posted by l/l/rX_ 
> * 
> 
> Awesome great to hear! Which XCR do you have? And yea, I have the M305, started off as a $500 gun, it has now turned into ~$2200ish. I should have just bought a XCR. LOL! 
> 
> I still need to buy a bipod, so that'll definitely put me up into XCR price range *



i have an XCR-L 5.56. Great Gun, needs some spare parts because i ran it for 1000 rounds with the bolt catch broken  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

and don't worry i was at CSC last week and they had a 3,000 dollar M305 on consignment  :ROFL!:

----------


## swak

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *Cassette for my trainer wheel set. Not bad for ~$45 shipped!
> 
> » Click image for larger version
> 
> *




Shipped!!??  :dunno:   :dunno:  

bahahaha. Good find though!  :Big Grin:

----------


## msommers

Did I over pay?  :ROFL!:  it said 50% off haha

----------


## lilmira

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *Did I over pay?  it said 50% off haha*



Chainreaction? Free shipping with order >$99 

haha pretty good deal either way, I feel bad for LBS sometimes.

----------


## Go4Long

New tires for the truck for winter.

----------


## msommers

What do you have there? Duratracs?

----------


## Yuubah

Bought tickets to Hawaii for black friday weekend. will be back after trip with further posts  :Big Grin:

----------


## adamc

What'd you pay for the duratracs? Mine are just about done. Great tire though.

----------


## ercchry

New winters, went down to 18s... you know, keep it sensible for winter  :Pooosie:  


Gramlight 57xtremes wrapped in some kumo kw27s

» Click image for larger version

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Go4Long

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *What do you have there? Duratracs?*



Yessir




> _Originally posted by adamc_ 
> *What'd you pay for the duratracs? Mine are just about done. Great tire though.*



I paid a little over 1300 all in from Calgary custom autoworks. Dealt with Stephen. Just put them on the stock rims to give me options for spring time :-)

----------


## flipstah

» Click image for larger version

New phone!  :Big Grin:

----------


## zipdoa

Purchased a drop-in at this place last night:



Will likely turn that into an annual pass. Ido Portal here I come.

----------


## BrknFngrs

> _Originally posted by zipdoa_ 
> *Purchased a drop-in at this place last night:
> 
> 
> 
> Will likely turn that into an annual pass. Ido Portal here I come.*



Details? Where is this?

Looks like a lot of fun

----------


## benyl

$150 at CT. 50% off.

----------


## Redlined_8000

> _Originally posted by benyl_ 
> *][/URL]
> 
> $150 at CT. 50% off.*




50% off??? Weird I paid full price for that last year it was $200. Great jack. EDIT: Ohhhh mine isnt low profile.... Dam! Good buy. 



Also as per thread.... My latest purchase Samsung Galaxy S5  :Smilie:

----------


## blitz

> _Originally posted by BrknFngrs_ 
> * 
> 
> Details? Where is this?
> 
> Looks like a lot of fun*



Looks like Flip Factory in the NE, I've taken my kid to some gymnastics classes there before

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> _Originally posted by blitz_ 
> * 
> 
> Looks like Flip Factory in the NE, I've taken my kid to some gymnastics classes there before*



Flip factory?  :Confused:  I only see white people.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by The_Rural_Juror_ 
> * 
> 
> Flip factory?  I only see white people.*

----------


## jdmXSI

New set of winters for the forester xt- nokian hakka 8's :Pooosie:  



And a Vitamix 7500 blender:

----------


## ExtraSlow

The 2-way Pro 901 model. supposed to have a "1 mile" range. 
For the wife's van. Good service from the boys at Autotech.

----------


## schocker

> _Originally posted by ExtraSlow_ 
> The 2-way Pro 901 model. supposed to have a &quot;1 mile&quot; range. 
> For the wife's van. Good service from the boys at Autotech. [/B]



That is why I love my oem acura remote starter. The farthest range I have ever gotten is like 100 m and downtown it is pretty much line of sight because of the buildings  :ROFL!: 
Also it is a gigantic second key fob  :facepalm:

----------


## codetrap

> _Originally posted by benyl_ 
> *
> 
> $150 at CT. 50% off.*



 Costco has the same type of jack for $89

----------


## swak

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *Did I over pay?  it said 50% off haha*



Just giving you a hard time for shopping online  :Pooosie:  
haha... all good tho man, wicked price!

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## msommers

Quite the packaging for a gift card. Sweet.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## adamc

You spent two hundred fucking dollars for a $50 starbucks card?

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## msommers

Must really like Starbucks

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## Sugarphreak

....

----------


## Unknown303

Sure wish I made that kind of money.

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## schocker

also a bunch of other detailing stuff from autoobsessed. kind of cold to use it now though....

----------


## msommers

Cos that Sonos unit works really slick with your phone as a remote. What amp between the DAC to the speakers?

Congrats again on the house!

----------


## codetrap

Outfitting the girl for winter. Want to teach her to ski so I figure I should hook her up with some quality snow gear. Figured I'd spring a bit extra for the tri-climate stuff because we can strip the fleece out of it and use it as raingear in the summer.

Columbia Bugagirl 3-IN-1 Jacket Girls
 
North Face Free Course Triclimate Pants Girls
» Click image for larger version

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## kJUMP

Meant to post this earlier... Picked up the Ping G25 4H and driver from the demo sale at Golftown last week... And by "demo" I mean not a scratch on either club, both > 50% off MSRP

Too bad the season is over now!

» Click image for larger version

Edit - so I tried to insert an image into this message by clicking on that IMG icon and copied the Google photo's link but doesn't show up... Thoughts on a fix?

----------


## hampstor

fuck, I shouldn't have procrastinated in replacing my OEM tires. What a gong show it was today at CT buying these.

Replacing my OEM Goodyear Wrangler SR-A with Goodyear Wrangler Duratracs:

----------


## Adrenaline101

Finally sold some project stuff so I can order up these:

4x Pro Comp 7036 is 17x8.5
 

4x Cooper Discovery ST Maxx in 37x12.5x17


*edit* shit, I forgot how to link to anything that isn't from my photobucket its been so long  :Bang Head:

----------


## relyt92

> _Originally posted by hampstor_ 
> *fuck, I shouldn't have procrastinated in replacing my OEM tires. What a gong show it was today at CT buying these.
> 
> Replacing my OEM Goodyear Wrangler SR-A with Goodyear Wrangler Duratracs:
> 
> 
> *



 How are Duratracs on ice?I've heard they're a really good overall tire but haven't heard much about the ice performance.

----------


## blitz

My new winter ride

----------


## mr2mike

A guy I work with has one of those. He loves it for winter riding. Just can be a beast to get going.

----------


## colt22

Potential latest purchase... Just need someone to tell me where I can buy a couch like this (or exact one) with the extra deep seat.

----------


## J-D

> _Originally posted by colt22_ 
> *Potential latest purchase... Just need someone to tell me where I can buy a couch like this (or exact one) with the extra deep seat.*



I'm not sure if it's as deep, but:
EQ3

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## s dime

> _Originally posted by colt22_ 
> *Potential latest purchase... Just need someone to tell me where I can buy a couch like this (or exact one) with the extra deep seat.*



Restoration Hardware. Cambridge or Kensington model come super deep.

----------


## blitz

> _Originally posted by Sugarphreak_ 
> * 
> 
> That is pretty sweet!
> 
> how much does it weight?*



36lbs I think, but I haven't weighed it myself. It's a blast, but don't expect to get anywhere fast.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## phreezee

> _Originally posted by blitz_ 
> * 
> 
> 36lbs I think, but I haven't weighed it myself. It's a blast, but don't expect to get anywhere fast.*



Congrats! I got into the world of fat bikes about a week ago. I didn't want to spend any extra time on the commute, so I got one with a motor  :Big Grin:  

» Click image for larger version

----------


## finboy

> _Originally posted by blitz_ 
> * 
> 
> 36lbs I think, but I haven't weighed it myself. It's a blast, but don't expect to get anywhere fast.*



 I've been eyeing them for a couple years, it seems every season new brands come out with better prices. I am sure eventually I will cave and get one, could be fun for some winter riding through nose hill  :Burn Out:

----------


## blitz

Motor would have been good on Monday, going home is normally 35 minutes on my cross bike, and was 1:15 on the Bigfoot  :ROFL!:  

Weighed it last night and it was 36 lbs 3 oz with my brooks seat and some beefier pedals.

Prices are definitely creeping down. This was the mid level model and was $1495, came fairly well equipped IMO. The base model is only $1045. Tires are fucking expensive though, the 45NRTH studded ones are like $300 per tire.

I literally live across the street from Nosehill park, so I expect I'll be spending a lot of time there this winter.  :Smilie:

----------


## ipeefreely

:Big Grin:

----------


## Vagabond142

^^^Nice. 850 Pro's are amazing drives  :thumbs up:

----------


## eblend

> _Originally posted by Vagabond142_ 
> *^^^Nice. 850 Pro's are amazing drives *



Hope the 1TB versions get cheaper around Christmas...need 4  :Frown:

----------


## gyromonkey

My Latest Purchase, This is my kind of Advent calendar 


http://www.craftbeerimports.ca/craft/index.php

----------


## msommers

Where did you order that?!  :Drool:   :Drool:   :Drool:   :Drool:

----------


## kaput

.

----------


## Unknown303

I got this one from the liquor store next to my house. I'm probably going back to buy another 1 or 2...



24 different beers.  :Drool:

----------


## GT.....O?

> _Originally posted by gyromonkey_ 
> *My Latest Purchase, This is my kind of Advent calendar 
> 
> 
> http://www.craftbeerimports.ca/craft/index.php*




Last time i was at the crowfoot liquor store, they had about 12 boxes or so left for anyone that is looking for some.

----------


## jacky4566

Just booked a weekend with K3 Cat skiing. Looking forward to these perfect runs.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *Where did you order that?!    *



Co-op has them for sure. They are crazy expensive but a good idea. I think it's $125 for the 24 pack.

----------


## eblend

> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> *
> 
> Co-op has them for sure. They are crazy expensive but a good idea. I think it's $125 for the 24 pack.*



holy fook, was going to get for dad, but too damn expensive for 24

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by eblend_ 
> * 
> 
> holy fook, was going to get for dad, but too damn expensive for 24*



Yeah I was going to impluse-buy one myself until I saw it was the same price as a bar pretty much haha. I imagine that kit is a PITA to package at the factory though.

----------


## gyromonkey

> _Originally posted by eblend_ 
> * 
> 
> holy fook, was going to get for dad, but too damn expensive for 24*



I picked the Case up a Sobey's in Cochrane It was the last one and was $130. Its a little pricey but still cheaper then going to a pub. That and the girlfriend got upset with me for buying it so she insisted on give me the cash. Now I need start a FJ lift kit fund

----------


## Unknown303

I bought one Phillip's one and might go buy a couple more for gifts. But I've already been drinking mine...  :Pimpin':

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## xnvy

That ST tho!  :Love:  

I ordered Weathertechs for my Fiesta. 9 days ago. Still haven't shipped. They don't seem to give a damn.  :Bang Head:

----------


## msommers

Looks so tiny next to the hummer!

----------


## Dumbass17

> _Originally posted by jdmXSI_ 
> *New set of winters for the forester xt- nokian hakka 8's 
> 
> 
> *



I put these on my X5. Thing is a weapon in the snow now!!!

----------


## Ntense_SpecV

Been a crazy expensive past 1.5 months.

Bought new Michelin Alpin pa4 winters for the 19" OEM's.






Plus these are shipping right now. They were just boxing them up and getting them ready this morning. Happy early Bday/Christmas present to me!!! No one loves me like I do...LOL

BC Forged 20X10.5 et.29 - brushed silver with polished step lip. Oh man, just in time to sit in a box for the next 6 months. LOL

» Click image for larger version 

» Click image for larger version

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

A 12" Polk subwoofer for the home theatre




A 46" Husky rolling tool chest with solid worktop, going to make for a great mobile workstation in the garage in conjunction with my main stacked box. If this one works out well I may buy a couple more next year and hard-mount them by my main work area.


(pic borrowed from the internets)

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Vitamix Professional Series 300 on the way!

----------


## msommers

Thinking of getting the same thing, also have the Nutri bullet which is great for being on the road but at home it really can't do almond milk and the texture is not nearly as good as a more powerful system.

Curious of your thoughts since you've used the NB a lot as well.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *Thinking of getting the same thing, also have the Nutri bullet which is great for being on the road but at home it really can't do almond milk and the texture is not nearly as good as a more powerful system.
> 
> Curious of your thoughts since you've used the NB a lot as well.*



Much to my surprise, it will be arriving on Friday (less than one week, instead of the "up to 4 weeks" quoted), so I will let you know soon hopefully!

----------


## schurchill39

> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> *Vitamix Professional Series 300 on the way!
> 
> » Click image for larger version*







> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *Thinking of getting the same thing, also have the Nutri bullet which is great for being on the road but at home it really can't do almond milk and the texture is not nearly as good as a more powerful system.
> 
> Curious of your thoughts since you've used the NB a lot as well.*







> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> * 
> 
> Much to my surprise, it will be arriving on Friday (less than one week, instead of the &quot;up to 4 weeks&quot; quoted), so I will let you know soon hopefully!*



I bought one of these for the wife earlier this year and she seems to love it. I find it inconvenient to use and thus never use it myself but she makes everything from almond milk, to smoothies, to soup with it. It seems to always be in our drying rack when she is home because she's made something new in it. She loves it, but I see it as another blender only 7x more expensive.

----------


## ipeefreely

> _Originally posted by eblend_ 
> *Hope the 1TB versions get cheaper around Christmas...need 4 *



Kinda on sale... 1 TB 850PRO

----------


## egmilano

> _Originally posted by Hallowed_point_ 
> *Some hilarious 90's Zubaz workout pants off ebay  Yes, I'll wear them in public. Now..to find a neon fanny pack and matching windbreaker.*



Caught you kissing mr Macaulay Culkin in your red pants you sicko ! haha 





To keep the thread on topic. I just swiched from telus to koodo and bought a nexus 5 !!!

Never buying an Iphone again  :Clap:

----------


## Vagabond142

So... the QNAP TS-451-4G is aliiiiiiiive!

Over the past month, have bought 3 of these:

» Click image for larger version

Started out with 2x3TB in RAID 1. That did pretty well, was great for streaming to one or two devices, but started to lag microscopically if you tried to stream as well as organize the files or perform large inter-directory transfers. So I bought a third drive  :Big Grin:  Migrated RAID 1 to RAID 5 and it's like night and day in terms of read speeds (2x read speed in RAID 5 over RAID 1)

6TB of awesome staring me in the face  :Smilie:  The next decision, in 2015 when I buy the 4th drive to fully populate the NAS, is whether to extend the RAID 5 volume to have 9 TB of storage with single failover, or to migrate to RAID 6 to have 6 TB of storage and dual failover. Decisions, decisions.

Right now, I'm using just under 2TB of space, but it's filling at a pretty steady rate. I expect it to jump a little when I start loading it up with virtual machines, my video editing work, and my car cam recordings

----------


## DeleriousZ

Some tower speakers to start the home theater buildup. On for less than half price each so can't complain. Made by klipsch (energy connoisseur brand) and lots of really solid reviews so hopefully they work out. Should be here wednesday  :Big Grin:

----------


## Strider

> _Originally posted by Vagabond142_ 
> *So... the QNAP TS-451-4G is aliiiiiiiive!
> 
> Over the past month, have bought 3 of these:
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



Just bought 4 of those drives in the 2TB variety.
Was seriously contemplating that same Qnap NAS at MemEx this morning as well.

How is the whole setup working out?

----------


## JfuckinC

> _Originally posted by Strider_ 
> * 
> 
> Just bought 4 of those drives in the 2TB variety.
> Was seriously contemplating that same Qnap NAS at MemEx this morning as well.
> 
> How is the whole setup working out?*



I have a QNAP NAS for my network at work and it works great... super user friendly for a guy that has no clue about networks lol

----------


## Vagabond142

> _Originally posted by Strider_ 
> * 
> 
> Just bought 4 of those drives in the 2TB variety.
> Was seriously contemplating that same Qnap NAS at MemEx this morning as well.
> 
> How is the whole setup working out?*



Well, to put it bluntly:

-Before owning the NAS, I never thought I would need or really use a NAS
-After owning the TS-451 for just over a month now, I don't know how I lived without one.

I am very impressed with the HD Station that lets you use the NAS as an XMBC box, streamcaster, etc, directly connected HDMI to the TV. I've also tested the live transcoding feature, taking a 720P movie and making it 1080P on the fly and the NAS pulled it off without issue.

I would have to say that after you spend a good hour or so learning and researching how to operate all the important aspects of the NAS, it's an amazing little box and it performs brilliantly. I'm also plugging away with Ubuntu on a virtual machine on the box, which has virtualization built in as a major feature

----------


## schocker

Seems like the qnap now has lots of new features^^^ 
I have my synology 2 bay in mirrored mode so it is almost full with only 3tb so I might have to look into qnap for my next one.

----------


## msommers

She arrived  :Big Grin:

----------


## D'z Nutz

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *She arrived *



Hahahaha awesome!  :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## taemo

nice! you sold your D800 already then?

----------


## Go4Long

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *She arrived *



enjoy...I've had a lot of fun with mine so far  :Smilie:

----------


## msommers

> _Originally posted by taemo_ 
> *nice! you sold your D800 already then?*



Well tentatively, there is a guy in Ponoka who is getting a pretty sweet deal lol

----------


## blitz

What was the total cost with that deal you got Matt?

----------


## JudasJimmy

Liftmaster Gateway and 2x 888LM door openers. I can now open and close my garage doors from anywhere with my cell phone..:-)

----------


## ICEBERG

2015 Ford Fusion Titanium. Fully loaded with 19"wheels. This thing is sweet..My Wife's early X-mas present. Picking it up from Cam Clark ford tomorrow.

----------


## dj_rice



----------


## msommers

> _Originally posted by blitz_ 
> *What was the total cost with that deal you got Matt?*



$2939 w/ gst and shipping (free and overnighted too), plus 18,000 aeroplan miles. I just couldn't pass it up.

Nice, Iceberg, congrats!

----------


## D'z Nutz

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> * 
> 
> Well tentatively, there is a guy in Ponoka who is getting a pretty sweet deal lol*



What the hell man? I've been trying to get a sweet deal from you for months.  :thumbsdown:

----------


## schurchill39

> _Originally posted by JudasJimmy_ 
> *Liftmaster Gateway and 2x 888LM door openers. I can now open and close my garage doors from anywhere with my cell phone..:-)
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



Let me know if you get it working. I have the same set up and I can't get it to connect for the life of me

----------


## JudasJimmy

> _Originally posted by schurchill39_ 
> * 
> 
> Let me know if you get it working. I have the same set up and I can't get it to connect for the life of me*



Mine are working. You also need the 828LM gateway.

----------


## msommers

> _Originally posted by D'z Nutz_ 
> * 
> 
> What the hell man? I've been trying to get a sweet deal from you for months. *



I wont accept a rice cooker and a thumbs up for a camera, D...

----------


## e92csl87

lacie porsche design 3TB external hard drive

----------


## schurchill39

> _Originally posted by JudasJimmy_ 
> *
> Mine are working. You also need the 828LM gateway.*



Yup I bought that too but no dice. 

My guess is that the 45ft from my router/ the gateway to the garage is to far. :Cry:

----------


## JudasJimmy

> _Originally posted by schurchill39_ 
> * 
> Yup I bought that too but no dice. 
> 
> My guess is that the 45ft from my router/ the gateway to the garage is to far.*



45 feet should be fine. you did all the registering and add device via the website?

----------


## schurchill39

> _Originally posted by JudasJimmy_ 
> * 
> 45 feet should be fine. you did all the registering and add device via the website?*



Yup.


Today the ol'lady and I went out and cut down our own tree. They don't have the best selection but it was a nice adventure and for $5 why not.

http://www.jfwa.ca/index.php/cut-you...christmas-tree

----------


## R!zz0

> _Originally posted by DeleriousZ_ 
> *
> 
> Some tower speakers to start the home theater buildup. On for less than half price each so can't complain. Made by klipsch (energy connoisseur brand) and lots of really solid reviews so hopefully they work out. Should be here wednesday *



I have the same speakers and they rock. They sound amazing. 

BTW i love your 300zxt.

----------


## lilmira

The blue and red combo didn't quite work, had to go with the good old red and gold plan b.

----------


## max_boost

For the gf

----------


## swak

New shotty, 870

----------


## flipstah

Wee!

----------


## Hallowed_point

No more dead battery 2004 windows xp lappy..got me an ASUS Transformer 64 GB..windows 8 rocks on a tablet.

----------


## Team_Mclaren

New winter car

----------


## msommers

Nice Don!!! So jealous

----------


## boarderfatty

Crate and Barrel Petrie Sofa in 84"



Herman Miller Eames Lounge Chair and Ottoman ( I have always wanted one)



This coffee table



I got this bench with the matching dining room table

----------


## boarderfatty

I preordered this coffee maker



This light fixture



This Bed



A couple of these Night Stands



All to go in the new place I got here



Needless to say it has been an expensive week. I used moving to Toronto as a bit of an excuse not to move my current furniture and buy new stuff. 

Still have a few things on the list to purchase though. Need a couple more light fixtures, a rug, Media stand, shelving, dining room chairs, bar stools, dishes, flatware, and an expresso maker. I still have close to a month before my move in date though so I have some time

----------


## woodywoodford

Toronto's got all the coolest buildings

----------


## flipstah

I should've bought furniture instead :'(

----------


## avishal26

> _Originally posted by Team_Mclaren_ 
> *New winter car
> 
> *



so jelly... I want one too.

New?

----------


## adamc

Tiptop is awesome, been in there a few times, my sister lives next door. 

Edmonton to Toronto is quite the move. I'd love to get a place out there again after being out west for the last 20 years.

----------


## msommers

What's the scoop on that coffee maker?! Looks rather hipster so I assume it works well?

----------


## boarderfatty

> _Originally posted by adamc_ 
> *Tiptop is awesome, been in there a few times, my sister lives next door. 
> 
> Edmonton to Toronto is quite the move. I'd love to get a place out there again after being out west for the last 20 years.*



Ya I am fairly happy with the place. I have family out here and every time I have driven by the building since I have been old enough to remember, I wanted to live there. Lately I have been really into the whole warmth of the Brick and Beam hard loft, but I just love the exterior of the building itself. I also enjoy the 14ft ceilings, huge patio, and concrete pillars and ceiling. I figure I can add some warmth in with wood furniture hence the chair, table, bench, coffee table, and will do the same with the dining room chairs, media center and shelfs.




> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *What's the scoop on that coffee maker?! Looks rather hipster so I assume it works well?*



Its called the ratio coffee maker. They havent started production yet but it is makes a pour over style coffee (the best according to coffee conniseures) but does so automatically perfectly proportioning the water to the coffee and maintaining optimal temperature to achieve a perfect "bloom" lol. I just thought it looks sweet and I want it ha ha.

Ratio Coffee Machine

----------


## Team_Mclaren

> _Originally posted by avishal26_ 
> * 
> 
> so jelly... I want one too.
> 
> New?*



just a 2011.

----------


## blitz

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *Looks rather hipster so I assume it works well?*



It's been my experience that hipsters don't work hard or well.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by blitz_ 
> * 
> 
> It's been my experience that hipsters don't work hard or well.*



Preach. Hipster service is not-give-a-fuck-about-time service.

----------


## msommers

True. But the only thing hipsters do well and consistently is make good coffee  :Smilie:

----------


## Tik-Tok

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *True. But the only thing hipsters do well and consistently is make good coffee *



Only until everyone else starts making good coffee, then it's too mainstream.

----------


## eblend

Picked up one of these yesterday for the wife, dual sim win8.1 phone for $135 shipped

----------


## almerick

Picked up this SJ623E for $170 during black friday, didn't want to spend too much on my first snow thrower. Hopefully it will last a few seasons..

» Click image for larger version

I've also been getting more into fountain pens. Picked up this TWSBI Diamond 580 and it writes very smoothly straight out of the box. 

» Click image for larger version

Also picked up a pair of these 

» Click image for larger version

----------


## SkiBum5.0

Back to a pure alpine boot - going to miss walk-mode for short hikes

----------


## killramos

» Click image for larger version 

 :Big Grin: 

My reward to myself for fixing my furnace without paying a professional!

I will never admit to useing Rage's method  :Wink:

----------


## GOnSHO

i want one of those NEST thermostats so bad!! next on my list for the house.

----------


## D'z Nutz

> _Originally posted by eblend_ 
> *Picked up one of these yesterday for the wife, dual sim win8.1 phone for $135 shipped
> 
> *



From where?

----------


## AE92_TreunoSC

> _Originally posted by killramos_ 
> 
> 
> 
> My reward to myself for fixing my furnace without paying a professional!
> 
> I will never admit to useing Rage's method



I'm enjoying mine, I've had it for a month, its helped a lot with the varying schedules.

I had to wire in a common from the furnace to the nest, my nest wasn't getting enough voltage from the 3 main leads. It was causing issues with my auto dampener until I wired in the comm wire.

----------


## eblend

> _Originally posted by D'z Nutz_ 
> *
> 
> From where?*



Was from Microsoft Store online (and in store I heard). It was a one day only thing, regular price is $179. They are doing a one day deal until Christmas

----------


## D'z Nutz

> _Originally posted by eblend_ 
> * 
> 
> Was from Microsoft Store online (and in store I heard). It was a one day only thing, regular price is $179. They are doing a one day deal until Christmas*



Damn, that's too bad. But even for $179 that seems like a decent price for a dual sim travel phone.

----------


## nismodrifter

Arrived today from Blue Nile......big question comes this weekend.

 :crazy nut:   :crazy nut:

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## roopi

> _Originally posted by nismodrifter_ 
> *
> 
> Arrived today from Blue Nile......big question comes this weekend.
> 
>  *



Nice choice. Congrats!

----------


## kaput

.

----------


## roopi

> _Originally posted by kaput_ 
> *What are those Nest thermometers worth? Direct Energy scammed my mom into buying one that she never wanted and are refusing to take it back. I might just kijiji it and pay them to go away if the loss isn't too bad, still don't know what they are going to charge her for it on the next bill*



Regular $250 but they were on sale a couple weeks ago for $200.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by nismodrifter_ 
> *[IMG]
> Arrived today from Blue Nile......big question comes this weekend.
> 
>  *



Nice, congrats!


We bought a loveseat to finish off the living room:

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Go4Long

> _Originally posted by roopi_ 
> * 
> 
> Regular $250 but they were on sale a couple weeks ago for $200.*



I picked one up for the wife for Christmas for the $200 deal too. as well as a wallyhome system. We have an issue where our upstairs bedrooms are a lot colder than they should be, so we'll see if this solves it.

----------


## Dumbass17

+

----------


## killramos

> _Originally posted by GOnSHO_ 
> *i want one of those NEST thermostats so bad!! next on my list for the house.*



Its pretty cool so far. I have only used it over night but so far feels totally worth it! Creeping my house temperature from my office at work  :Big Grin: 




> _Originally posted by AE92_TreunoSC_ 
> * 
> 
> I'm enjoying mine, I've had it for a month, its helped a lot with the varying schedules.
> 
> I had to wire in a common from the furnace to the nest, my nest wasn't getting enough voltage from the 3 main leads. It was causing issues with my auto dampener until I wired in the comm wire.*



Yea I had an odd problem with my common, the nest wouldn't turn on when the common was in ( listed as a common troubleshoot item online). Once i yanked it it started up fine. If i have issues ill look into the issue i figure that the common just isn't plugged into the furnace lol.

Also planning on hooking up my humidfier to the nest rather than the manual dial control downstairs but waiting for my brother to get back from tour to assist. Hes an electrician who used to do residential and has installed a bunch of these. Fortunately the rough in is there ( unused cable)




> _Originally posted by Go4Long_ 
> * 
> 
> I picked one up for the wife for Christmas for the $200 deal too. as well as a wallyhome system. We have an issue where our upstairs bedrooms are a lot colder than they should be, so we'll see if this solves it.*



Yup the Wallyhome was what sealed the deal for me once i read the works with nest stuff. I'm going to start slow though and get used to the nest then integrate wallyhome some time in January. The other thing i like about wally is the water leak detection notification. I have a very active sump pump and a huge fish tank so having the peace of mind that neither of those are flooding my house would be great in addition to the remote temp sensors.

I picked mine up on the $200 amazon free shipping black friday sale. Also for anyone intimidated it is stupid easy to install. The most annoying park was fixing the butcher job my builder did behind the old thermostat  :Whipped:

----------


## GOnSHO

my house was built in 72, hoping everything will connect properly.

theyve got some pretty bad reviews though.

----------


## ganesh

> _Originally posted by Go4Long_ 
> * 
> 
> I picked one up for the wife for Christmas for the $200 deal too. as well as a wallyhome system. We have an issue where our upstairs bedrooms are a lot colder than they should be, so we'll see if this solves it.*



If you have a two zone fireplace call the HVAC company and ask them to do a load balancing. It should solve/minimize the issue. 

For those of you considering Nest. Do your research. It looks like Lyric is a better choice than Nest.

----------


## lint

> _Originally posted by GOnSHO_ 
> *my house was built in 72, hoping everything will connect properly.*



You might not have a common wire. Nest has a compatibility tool on their site. https://widgets.nest.com/compatibility/?mode=buy

I had the same problems with the nest not getting enough current without one. Pulling a wire wasn't an option so I bought the Venstar Add-A-Wire kit http://www.venstar.com/Thermostats/ACC0410/ and worked like a charm. I picked up 2, but then found a common wire for my upstairs thermostat, so I have an extra if anyone needs one.

----------


## hampstor

Picked up 2 of these... for $119 I figured it'd make a good e-reader, and it's a cheap x86 tablet that plays movies for the kids on car rides.



http://www.microsoftstore.com/store/...ctID.308878100

----------


## killramos

> _Originally posted by GOnSHO_ 
> *
> they've got some pretty bad reviews though.*



I have found for every bad review there are 30 good ones  :dunno:  

I also live by the principle that the only people who write reviews are those who are pissed off. SO i think that says a fair amount about this product.

The thing has a warranty/guarantee. If it doesn't work return it and re install your old one.

Also for all of those people who like to chime about "the honeywell is better" well the nest does the same things, for a similar price. And it looks cool while doing it.

Its a product people buy because they want it, not that they need it.

The "honeywell is better argument" is basically a reiteration of the Zune argument from the ipod days.

----------


## flipstah

There's a surge of Windows Phone or Windows 8 lately. 

I love it.  :Love:

----------


## JfuckinC

> _Originally posted by GOnSHO_ 
> *my house was built in 72, hoping everything will connect properly.
> 
> theyve got some pretty bad reviews though.*



my house is '65 and only had two wires, i winged it and nailed it lol.. couldn't find the info on their website so i googled it and just kinda made sense of it myself...

Lemme know if you cant figure it out ill tell you where i connected mine.

----------


## DeleriousZ

> _Originally posted by R!zz0_ 
> * 
> 
> I have the same speakers and they rock. They sound amazing. 
> 
> BTW i love your 300zxt.*



Thanks man!

Yeah now that the speakers have a few hours on them and I got some of the settings in the receiver played around with I am completely in love with the speakers. They are super clear, have an incredibly full sound to them and actually have very impressive bass performance. I figured they wouldn't have much punch down low but I was wrong, they're almost good enough that I don't need a sub... almost lol.

----------


## roopi

First sled ever. Just need some snow to try it out now:

----------


## Dumbass17

> _Originally posted by roopi_ 
> *First sled ever. Just need some snow to try it out now:
> 
> *




sick!
was over at my gfs friend, guy has a sled with 60k invested into it. ree-dick-u-lus

----------


## roopi

> _Originally posted by Dumbass17_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> sick!
> guy has a sled with 60k invested into it. ree-dick-u-lus*



 :crazy nut:  

Definitely not cheap to get into.

----------


## killramos

> _Originally posted by roopi_ 
> *First sled ever.*



Question:

When did these things start being called sleds and not snowmobiles  :crazy nut:

----------


## natty54

> _Originally posted by killramos_ 
> * 
> 
> Question:
> 
> When did these things start being called sleds and not snowmobiles *



Sled:

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Dumbass17

> _Originally posted by killramos_ 
> * 
> 
> Question:
> 
> When did these things start being called sleds and not snowmobiles *



They've been called sleds for ages. Alot easier to say then snowmobiles. Some people call them skidoos but that's a make. :P

Speaking of, drives me bonkers when people referred to a quad as a quad bike lol

----------


## EK 2.0

My latest pick up...well Hollie's not mine...



» Click image for larger version

----------


## Go4Long

> _Originally posted by roopi_ 
> *First sled ever. Just need some snow to try it out now:
> 
> *



so sick. As a question to people that are in to these sleds (as opposed to the sleds in the other picture posted :P )...I'm working on convincing the wife that I need a sled. What's a good starter sled? something that I could bomb around in powder with some friends and what not...and no...I don't want to invest $60k...geepers.

----------


## tcon

compooter stuffs

----------


## Dumbass17

> _Originally posted by Go4Long_ 
> * 
> 
> so sick. As a question to people that are in to these sleds (as opposed to the sleds in the other picture posted :P )...I'm working on convincing the wife that I need a sled. What's a good starter sled? something that I could bomb around in powder with some friends and what not...and no...I don't want to invest $60k...geepers.*



I LOVED my summit 500 i had as my first sled when i was 18
tons of funs. and can probably pick up an older one for cheap!

----------


## Rocket1k78

> _Originally posted by roopi_ 
> *First sled ever. Just need some snow to try it out now:
> 
> *



Thats some GI joe/james bond shit right there! Very Sick Sled. Thats one thing i would love to try.

----------


## bjstare

> _Originally posted by Dumbass17_ 
> * 
> 
> I LOVED my summit 500 i had as my first sled when i was 18
> tons of funs. and can probably pick up an older one for cheap!
> *



Yes. But lets just say you're not going to be a ton of "bombing around in powder" with that. I've ridden that exact sled in powder and it was not that fun haha. Perfect sled to learn what trail riding is all about though.

Having said that, not sure I'd advise on someone getting an M800 or RevXP for their first sled either... but I guess if you can afford it and won't be too stupid.. :Pimpin':

----------


## ExtraSlow

Dropped two grand at the optometrist this week. Nasty prescription means I need the highest index lenses. Ah well, HCSA.
One pair of these, with Zeiss Photofusion lenses

» Click image for larger version 

One pair of these:
» Click image for larger version

----------


## Vagabond142

My self christmas gift... MSI GTX970 Gaming 4GB OC. Moving from 2x GTX680 to 1x GTX970 = about 10% more performance for 25% of the power usage of the original two cards. Also, stupidly cold cards... I was playing Dragon Age: Inquisition pinned to ultra settings, getting ~45-60 fps and the card maxxed out at 55 C  :crazy nut:   :crazy nut:   :crazy nut:  The 680's would go to 81 C


» Click image for larger version

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

And so it shall sit in a box until spring.

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## GT.....O?

> _Originally posted by roopi_ 
> *First sled ever. Just need some snow to try it out now:
> 
> *



Nice sled, i have a '12. 

Let me know if your ever going out and need a extra, seems that not that many people on beyond sled.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by Cos_ 
> *^^ Ohhh I need one too. Where/how much?*



Sears had it as a one-day-only sale on Sunday for $299 , reg. $550.

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Whaaaat! Talked them into giving you the sale price from yesterday?

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Nicely done! Kudos to your wife, I tried to get a day-late sale price at Sears once and they totally stonewalled me, haha.

----------


## A3GTiVR6SC

Last minute emergency choice when my phone(SGS3) died. 

Google Nexus 5

----------


## jwslam



----------


## DJ Lazy

I'm jumping the AMD ship.  :Smilie: 

Asus Strix GTX 970

» Click image for larger version

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## Tik-Tok

> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> *I tried to get a day-late sale price at Sears once and they totally stonewalled me, haha.*



You weren't showing enough cleavage or leg.

Magnetic charging dock, so I don't ruin the waterproofing of my z3c (from opening the charge port plug). Also makes an excellent bedside alarm now.

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Vagabond142

> _Originally posted by DJ Lazy_ 
> *I'm jumping the AMD ship. 
> 
> Asus Strix GTX 970
> 
> » Click image for larger version
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



Welcome to the 900 club  :Big Grin:  Also, welcome to the more sensible side of the video card wars (not that I'm biased in ANY way)  :Wink:   :Big Grin:

----------


## msommers

Nice Nick! Come join the photog group and post some stuff  :Smilie:

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by Tik-Tok_ 
> * 
> 
> You weren't showing enough cleavage or leg.
> *



Its true. Stuffing a couple socks downstairs just doesn't have the same effect on salespeople.  :Frown:

----------


## msommers

Try putting a sock on it. Windmill style.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by Sugarphreak_ 
> * I am pretty excited about it actually, I was taking a few test photo's around the house already (I just threw them in the Dec photo thread) and it is really impressing me with how quick and responsive it is. 
> 
> I think this is the year I am going to get more serious about it, I need to get some editing software and a new computer as well in the new year.*



Nice choice, that should last you a while.

If you need help with anything at all, let me know or post in the photog section  :thumbs up:

----------


## Vagabond142

Not really a purchase.... but WIND Mobile called me last week to confirm my address, I thought nothing of it, they do that every once in a blue moon in case they need to plan changes or bills to me. Then there was an email yesterday asking "did you get your gift?"

I went "wut?"

Today, came home, found a package on the doorstep. Took it inside. Opened it up. Wind Mobile wrapping paper and a handwritten note from the Wind CEO thanking me for 5 years of support.

Unwrapped the present.

» Click image for larger version

Nexus 6 32 GB black. For free.  :Shock:

----------


## jwslam

> _Originally posted by Vagabond142_ 
> *FREE GIFT*



Dang. I thought I was a long time supporter at 4 years.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by Vagabond142_ 
> *
> 
> Nexus 6 32 GB black. For free. *



Sweet! Did that have something to do with the Twitter birthday contest they were running yesterday?

----------


## Vagabond142

> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> * 
> 
> Sweet! Did that have something to do with the Twitter birthday contest they were running yesterday?*



It actually came with a handwritten note by the CEO of WIND saying "Thanks for 5 years of support"

I didn't even know there WAS a twitter contest (until I checked the Wind page right now), so it was likely to do with being with Wind since the first day they sold phones and plans in Calgary.

Now I need to find a good heavy duty case for the thing... it's HUGE (bigger than my roomy's HTC One M8), and I know I want to put something like a ballistic or otter case on it. (I have a ballistic case on my Nexus 4)

EDIT: Pictures!

The phone in its box

» Click image for larger version


On the left, my Nexus 4. On the right, Nexus 6.

» Click image for larger version

----------


## msommers

Congrats on the prize! Dang that thing is massive lol

----------


## 4doorj

> _Originally posted by Vagabond142_ 
> *Not really a purchase.... but WIND Mobile called me last week to confirm my address, I thought nothing of it, they do that every once in a blue moon in case they need to plan changes or bills to me. Then there was an email yesterday asking &quot;did you get your gift?&quot;
> 
> I went &quot;wut?&quot;
> 
> Today, came home, found a package on the doorstep. Took it inside. Opened it up. Wind Mobile wrapping paper and a handwritten note from the Wind CEO thanking me for 5 years of support.
> 
> Unwrapped the present.
> 
> ...



Wow that's such a awesome surprise!!!!

----------


## Dumbass17

> _Originally posted by Vagabond142_ 
> *On the left, my Nexus 4. On the right, Nexus 6.
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



i see a Nexus 4 and a laptop, where's the 6?  :Pooosie: 
that things massive lol

----------


## killramos

> _Originally posted by Dumbass17_ 
> * 
> 
> i see a Nexus 4 and a laptop, where's the 6? 
> that things massive lol*



Chromebook mini!

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by Vagabond142_ 
> *
> Wind CEO thanking me for 5 years of support.
> 
> 
> Nexus 6 32 GB black. For free. *




Fuck Rogers...  :ROFL!:  been with them since I was 16 (almost 33 now), never got a damn thing for free for spending half my life with them...  :Guns:

----------


## jwslam

> _Originally posted by DJ Lazy_ 
> * Fuck Rogers...  been with them since I was 16 (almost 33 now), never got a damn thing for free for spending half my life with them... *



You get "Free" evenings and weekends  :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by DJ Lazy_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> Fuck Rogers...  been with them since I was 16 (almost 33 now), never got a damn thing for free for spending half my life with them... *



Same. Never got a thing free from them and loyal customers for more than a decade.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> _Originally posted by DJ Lazy_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> Fuck Rogers...  been with them since I was 16 (almost 33 now), never got a damn thing for free for spending half my life with them... *







> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> Same. Never got a thing free from them and loyal customers for more than a decade.*




Suckers, I've been with Telus since they bought Clearnet, and I get a sweet calendar every year  :ROFL!:

----------


## avishal26

> _Originally posted by Tik-Tok_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suckers, I've been with Telus since they bought Clearnet, and I get a sweet calendar every year *



me too!  :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:

----------


## msommers

I just got some To/From Christmas present stickers in the mail. Jackpot!

----------


## ercchry

Figured instead of getting each other stupid shit for x-mas we'd just get a joint gift to ourselves... 

» Click image for larger version

Also got one of those propane coffee tables and outdoor couch/sectional things... i feel old, oh well at least i can rest my old bones in water now  :ROFL!:

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

Awww yissss picked up a 1991 Honda Civic RT4WD Wagon. Drownin' in pussy.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## ercchry

$9k for the tub, its a coyote spa (lower end artic spa, same internals though) durango model with 3 pumps and speakers. $500 for the lift kit for the lid, steps and chemical package... install and delivery included. reg price was $14k or something 

Couch was $3400, reg $5k... table was $1200, was on sale for $1700 not sure what retail was. Dont care though since i wanted to do all this years ago when we originally moved in here.

----------


## Unknown303

> _Originally posted by ercchry_ 
> *$9k for the tub, its a coyote spa (lower end artic spa, same internals though) durango model with 3 pumps and speakers. $500 for the lift kit for the lid, steps and chemical package... install and delivery included. reg price was $14k or something 
> 
> Couch was $3400, reg $5k... table was $1200, was on sale for $1700 not sure what retail was. Dont care though since i wanted to do all this years ago when we originally moved in here.*



That's awesome. Cigars and hottubing?  :dunno:

----------


## ercchry

Yup... and beer... dont forget beer! wonder if i could build an enclosure on the deck for the kegerator  :Big Grin:

----------


## Go4Long

Nice looking tub man.

Well, I couldn't resist...I pick it up tomorrow, and am hoping to hit Golden on Saturday. Polaris Pro RMK Terrain Domination Edition.

» Click image for larger version

----------


## A790

» Click image for larger version
Taken in my car leaving Gem  :Smilie:  

Longines L2.738.4.51.6

----------


## jwslam

> _Originally posted by Twin_Cam_Turbo_ 
> *Awww yissss picked up a 1991 Honda Civic RT4WD Wagon. Drownin' in pussy.*



This just showed up in my facebook newsfeed as a friend liked your story. Now I know your real world identity outside beyond  :Shock:  

I like the red.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> _Originally posted by jwslam_ 
> * 
> This just showed up in my facebook newsfeed as a friend liked your story. Now I know your real world identity outside beyond  
> 
> I like the red.*



Hmmm I wonder who gave it away.

----------


## CSMRX7

Thanks to Rob @ Tunerworks

GMG World Challenge 1/2 Cage

 

Euro GT3 Clubsport Buckets



Merry Christmas to me!!!

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## DeleriousZ

> _Originally posted by Twin_Cam_Turbo_ 
> *Awww yissss picked up a 1991 Honda Civic RT4WD Wagon. Drownin' in pussy.*



I've had my eye on that thing for a while now. Plz do something cool with it lol

----------


## G-ZUS

pics of civic?

----------


## lilmira

New torture device. With the segments app now I can ride the road in my basement yay!

----------


## Vagabond142

This has been a good month for tech for me. 970, Nexus 6, and now:

» Click image for larger version

Got it through a deal at work. ASTOUNDING monitor. Gaming on it is unbelievably smooth, and it has probably the best balanced backlight of any monitor I've ever used. It's probably the closest-to-an-IPS-non-IPS monitor I've used.

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by Vagabond142_ 
> *This has been a good month for tech for me. 970, Nexus 6, and now:
> 
> » Click image for larger version
> 
> Got it through a deal at work. ASTOUNDING monitor. Gaming on it is unbelievably smooth, and it has probably the best balanced backlight of any monitor I've ever used. It's probably the closest-to-an-IPS-non-IPS monitor I've used.*



We're both on a bit of PC parts binge!  :ROFL!:  I considered that monitor, but was dead set on something 120hz or faster. 

I just placed an order for one of these bad boys on Friday (the ones "in-stock" weren't in stock  :Frown:  )...  :Drool:  

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Vagabond142

> _Originally posted by DJ Lazy_ 
> * 
> 
> We're both on a bit of PC parts binge!  I considered that monitor, but was dead set on something 120hz or faster. 
> 
> I just placed an order for one of these bad boys on Friday (the ones &quot;in-stock&quot; weren't in stock  )...  
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



It was either going to be the 4K or the Swift for my monitor. Then I got the deal for the 4K that I could not refuse, so the money I saved from not getting the Swift is going to go towards another 970 in 2-3 months to make my lil beast SLI for Witcher 3 at 4K  :Drool:

----------


## Dumbass17

What so you guys do with your computers that require all these upgrades etc? Gaming? Work? Porn? All 3maybe?

----------


## natty54

$20 big ones!

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by Vagabond142_ 
> * 
> 
> It was either going to be the 4K or the Swift for my monitor. Then I got the deal for the 4K that I could not refuse, so the money I saved from not getting the Swift is going to go towards another 970 in 2-3 months to make my lil beast SLI for Witcher 3 at 4K *



There was definitely a bit of a price difference between the two, unfortunately for me, SLI isn't an option with my current MOBO. The cards are too darn close for my liking in SLI setup. 




> _Originally posted by Dumbass17_ 
> *What so you guys do with your computers that require all these upgrades etc? Gaming? Work? Porn? All 3maybe?*



Mainly gaming for me and the odd bit of photo/video editing.

----------


## Vagabond142

> _Originally posted by Dumbass17_ 
> *What so you guys do with your computers that require all these upgrades etc? Gaming? Work? Porn? All 3maybe?*



Gaming for me mostly. Also, for writing, it helps to be able to have 4 full size writing windows open on one monitor.

As to why upgrade: I'm an enthusiast  :thumbs up:  Some people put fart cans on their civics. I put a "new engine" in my computer  :Smilie:

----------


## Vagabond142

> _Originally posted by DJ Lazy_ 
> * 
> There was definitely a bit of a price difference between the two, unfortunately for me, SLI isn't an option with my current MOBO. The cards are too darn close for my liking in SLI setup.*



I *was* going to go to a miniITX build, but the deal on that 4K completely changed my priorities. I will more than likely de-OC my CPU because the 970 is soooooooo fast and efficient that there is no more CPU bottleneck, move the thing into an AIR540, and put a standard (well, Hyper 212 Evo) cooler on it. My lil HAF XB case is starting to be "old" :P

----------


## 78si

> _Originally posted by Twin_Cam_Turbo_ 
> *Awww yissss picked up a 1991 Honda Civic RT4WD Wagon. Drownin' in pussy.*



I have a couple transmissions for your car. Post pics! Let me know when your ready to sell  :Wink:

----------


## 78si

> _Originally posted by Twin_Cam_Turbo_ 
> *Awww yissss picked up a 1991 Honda Civic RT4WD Wagon. Drownin' in pussy.*



I have a couple transmissions for your car. Post pics! Let me know when your ready to sell  :Wink:

----------


## msommers

Zeiss Distagon 35/2 ZF.2

Was too good to pass up  :Big Grin:

----------


## msommers

Stronghold and CCC have 40% off jackets and finally my curiosity got the best of me as I've been wanting a parka that wasn't Michelin Man-esque. Tried this on and was instantly sold, the cut for my body is spot on much like the Atom LT from Arcteryx. And at $180 w/ GST, sold! And of course fantastic for belaying while ice climbing.  :thumbs up:  

Black Diamond Stance Parka

----------


## D'z Nutz

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *Zeiss Distagon 35/2 ZF.2
> 
> Was too good to pass up*



Nice! I'm jealous! Can't wait to see what you do with it!

----------


## 4doorj

Had a note 2, got rid of it and tried a nexus 5. Besides pure google, and it fitting in my pocket perfectly I didnt like it. Screen sucked, battery sucked. So I purchased a new note 4. Love this thing. Forgot all the cool features on it. The screen is amazing!

----------


## msommers

> _Originally posted by D'z Nutz_ 
> * 
> 
> Nice! I'm jealous! Can't wait to see what you do with it!*



Thanks D, I'm super stoked to get it. Been watching the tracking number every few hours this week haha

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat



----------


## flipstah

Samsung makes quality stuff.  :thumbs up: 

Just got the bill to get one of my watches running again. Money pit.  :Frown:

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

LG 300W soundbar with wireless sub for my tv. $138.99 all in.

----------


## spikerS

> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> **



Nice set!

----------


## 89s1

> _Originally posted by Twin_Cam_Turbo_ 
> *Awww yissss picked up a 1991 Honda Civic RT4WD Wagon. Drownin' in pussy.*



Please tell me it was that really clean red one with the upgraded suspension  :Drool:  



My christmas present to the car.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> _Originally posted by 89s1_ 
> * 
> Please tell me it was that really clean red one with the upgraded suspension  
> 
> 
> 
> My christmas present to the car.*



With the Wilwoods? Yeah that's the one.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> _Originally posted by Vagabond142_ 
> * 
> 
> Gaming for me mostly. Also, for writing, it helps to be able to have 4 full size writing windows open on one monitor.
> 
> As to why upgrade: I'm an enthusiast  Some people put fart cans on their civics. I put a &quot;new engine&quot; in my computer *



Are you married or do you have a girlfriend? Serious question lol. 

I bought a track light for above my kitchen sink, pendant lights for above my island and a new fan for above my table with all LED lighting.

I'm already tired of renovations. Fml.

----------


## dj_rice

Kanger Subtank
Blind Tiger Jungle Kitty E-juice 50ML
Diamond Dust Jolly Rancher E-juice 30ML 
Diamond Dust Hawaiian Fruit Punch E-juice 30ML
Diamond Dust Funky Cold Medina E-juice 30ML

All picked up @ Beyond Sponsor Evolution Vape

----------


## Redlined_8000

Got myself a D3200 nikon camera with 2 lenses and a carrying case. Should be good for some car pics. 
Also ordered a new little amg logo hood badge off eBay. 

Next up need to buy a new filer and hydro shield for my civics CAI intake.

----------


## C_Dave45

Well since we didn't spend money on Christmas presents this year, I went and got a short 6 day trip to San Diego for our anniversary in the spring. Neither of us have been there before.
Flights and hotel booked. 
http://www.catamaranresort.com
» Click image for larger version

----------


## blitz

Digital Medium Format  :Pooosie:

----------


## D'z Nutz

OH SHIT!!  :Shock:

----------


## ExtraSlow

Super cheap RC heli. was $25 at Princess Auto before chistmas, haven't had time to play with it until today. Didn't destroy it on the first couple of flights, I'll call that a win.

----------


## flipstah

^ You think that can carry a GoPro? Would be nice for a DIY drone.

----------


## msommers

We'll see how long it lasts before the face is scratched up

----------


## FraserB

Lego Maersk Triple-E

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

I didn't know that Lego did ships and that's cool as all hell.

----------


## adamc

Does that come with a somali pirate skiff?

----------


## Tik-Tok

> _Originally posted by adamc_ 
> *Does that come with a somali pirate skiff?*



Or a container full of immigrants  :ROFL!:

----------


## flipstah

Tour of Europe:

» Click image for larger version

----------


## mr2mike

> _Originally posted by ExtraSlow_ 
> *Super cheap RC heli. was $25 at Princess Auto before chistmas, haven't had time to play with it until today. Didn't destroy it on the first couple of flights, I'll call that a win. 
> *



I hope you bought the extra blade kit they were selling too. 

Got one of these at Costco. Damn bright. Makes daylight look dim.

----------


## JudasJimmy

Had to use up some of my gift cards at bestbuy

----------


## superflychief

Got one of these at Costco. Damn bright. Makes daylight look dim.

 [/B][/QUOTE] 

When did you get it and how much was it?

----------


## mr2mike

Just before X-mas for the light. It was around $45-$50 @Beacon Hill Costco.

----------


## A3GTiVR6SC

LHD CYM FD3S (R1,MT) 
Originally a California car  :Big Grin: 

My first rotary after ~25 vehicles... :crazy nut:

----------


## 78si

> _Originally posted by mr2mike_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> Got one of these at Costco. Damn bright. Makes daylight look dim.
> 
> *



Do you think a few of those would throw enough light for a skating rink? Do they have the "distance" needed?

----------


## Dumbass17

Got myself a Sony Xperia Z3 Compact

----------


## Zhariak

Ordered in June, finally came in and picked up this bad boy in December:

2015 Escalade ESV Premium

Fully loaded with Kona interior, it's awesome they've updated and modernized all the electronics and toys inside. Lightyears ahead of my last 2014 ESV Platinum. Woulda gotten a platinum for the 15 but they weren't available for order at the time.

----------


## Sugarphreak

:I'd Hit it!:

----------


## 4doorj

> _Originally posted by Zhariak_ 
> *Picked up this bad boy in December:
> 
> 2015 Escalade ESV Premium
> 
>  
> 
> *



These are so sick!!! Congrats on the new ride!

----------


## killramos

> _Originally posted by Zhariak_ 
> *Ordered in June, finally came in and picked up this bad boy in December:
> 
> 2015 Escalade ESV Premium
> 
> Fully loaded with Kona interior, it's awesome they've updated and modernized all the electronics and toys inside. Lightyears ahead of my last 2014 ESV Platinum. Woulda gotten a platinum for the 15 but they weren't available for order at the time.
> 
>  
> 
> *



Trucks a beaut!

I love your parking spot size there bud, is this common place these days?

I have memories of parking the FJ cruiser in what wouldn't pass as "small car only" here at my apartment in Halifax  :Bang Head:

----------


## Zhariak

> _Originally posted by Sugarphreak_ 
> **







> _Originally posted by 4doorj_ 
> * 
> These are so sick!!! Congrats on the new ride!*







> _Originally posted by killramos_ 
> * 
> 
> Trucks a beaut!
> 
> I love your parking spot size there bud, is this common place these days?
> 
> I have memories of parking the FJ cruiser in what wouldn't pass as &quot;small car only&quot; here at my apartment in Halifax *



Thanks guys  :Smilie: 

I was actually at a clients office doing after hours work... Looked sick in there with all the handles and everything lit up in there so decided to snap a couple pics  :Wink:  Would be sick to have a spot that big though haha

----------


## GT.....O?

Bought one of these....



So I can sled in snow like this again and not get snow in everywhere!!!

----------


## Tik-Tok

> _Originally posted by Dumbass17_ 
> *Got myself a Sony Xperia Z3 Compact
> 
> *



 :thumbs up:  I like mine, the sony skin is better than Samsungs IMO. If the waterproofing is important to you, I suggest getting a magnetic dock so you don't wear the seal out on the charging port plug. I just got a cheap $20 one off amazon, and it works fine.

----------


## Dumbass17

> _Originally posted by Tik-Tok_ 
> * 
> 
>  I like mine, the sony skin is better than Samsungs IMO. If the waterproofing is important to you, I suggest getting a magnetic dock so you don't wear the seal out on the charging port plug. I just got a cheap $20 one off amazon, and it works fine.*



Yup, i like it alot. I kind of wish it was a tiny bit bigger, maybe a 4.8" screen but it feels solid. I have ordered a case for it, a magnetic dock and an adapter to go from micro usb to magnet  :Big Grin:  (should've ordered 2 or 3)

----------


## jacky4566

Flight Sale! More than 50% off.

----------


## Dumbass17

> _Originally posted by jacky4566_ 
> *
> 
> Flight Sale! More than 50% off.*



details on sale?

i need to go to europe in september for a wedding

----------


## jacky4566

Ah sorry. This sale was specific to the Azores islands. I guess Portugal needs to boost tourism?
Chris details the deal on his blog.
http://www.yycdeals.com/calgary-to-p...ncluding-taxes

For anyone that likes to travel i highly recommend you follow Chris at YYC deals. He only posts genuine deals and typically details previous trips to the locations.

----------


## msommers

Nice Jacky. I was REALLY contemplating that one too, somewhere very different! Have fun!

----------


## ekguy

> _Originally posted by A3GTiVR6SC_ 
> *LHD CYM FD3S (R1,MT) 
> Originally a California car 
> 
> My first rotary after ~25 vehicles...*



super jealous!!! an fd has and always will be my first toy when I finally finish school and get a real job

 :Pimpin':   :thumbs up:   :Drool:   :Pooosie:

----------


## Go4Long

> _Originally posted by GT.....O?_ 
> *Bought one of these....
> 
> 
> 
> So I can sled in snow like this again and not get snow in everywhere!!!
> 
> *



Cool suit, and picture.

----------


## Vagabond142

Pre-order deposit on this awesome little addition to my statue collection:

» Click image for larger version

Should ship April 30

----------


## Dumbass17

> _Originally posted by Vagabond142_ 
> *Pre-order deposit on this awesome little addition to my statue collection:
> 
> » Click image for larger version
> 
> Should ship April 30*



what is this?

----------


## Vagabond142

Tracer statue from Blizzard's newest game, Overwatch, coming out later this year (or so they say)

Observe this cinematic:

----------


## Dumbass17

> _Originally posted by Vagabond142_ 
> *Tracer statue from Blizzard's newest game, Overwatch, coming out later this year (or so they say)
> *



How much was it?
does value go up?

----------


## Vagabond142

> _Originally posted by Dumbass17_ 
> * 
> 
> How much was it?
> does value go up?*



$15 pre-order deposit. Total value $150 + shipping. Limited edition, so value can only go up, but I don't collect statues to keep them in the box and hide them. I display them proudly  :Big Grin:

----------


## flipstah



----------


## Cos

.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Cos_ 
> *Not air asia!*



Nice knowing you all! It was either Malaysian Airlines or Air Asia. Lol.

----------


## FraserB

Take one of those satellite avalanche beacons. Make sure you wear it on the outside of your jacket, should empty out the plane fast lol.

----------


## Disoblige

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *
> » Click image for larger version*



I know oil prices are bad, but getting lost at sea is not the solution.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Disoblige_ 
> *
> I know oil prices are bad, but getting lost at sea is not the solution.*



But the Asian within me saw, 'good deal. Must buy!'

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

» Click image for larger version

Rivnuts are a necessary evil sometimes.

----------


## 03ozwhip

Starting up an old hobby, re-learning all over again!

----------


## Dumbass17

new shades, shitty picture

----------


## GOnSHO

pick it up on Monday!!

08 Z06



not this exact car but black/black

----------


## wildrice

» Click image for larger version

----------


## JudasJimmy

> _Originally posted by GOnSHO_ 
> *pick it up on Monday!!
> 
> 08 Z06
> 
> 
> 
> not this exact car but black/black*



 :thumbs up:  That's my favorite car. where did you get it?

----------


## Vagabond142

Another GTX970. Plays 4K games smooth as butter. Over 50 fps in Dragon Age: Inquisition with all settings on ultra, AA turned off (at 4k, that's impressive o_O!). Here are my babies in their home  :Big Grin: 

» Click image for larger version

And so ends my major computer hardware purchases of 2015, barring any emergencies.  :Bang Head:  I hate being a fiscally responsible adult sometimes  :thumbsdown:

----------


## eblend

Bought a new tent for parents and friend. Original price $249, bought for $75 at Target clearance

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Dumbass17

> _Originally posted by eblend_ 
> *Bought a new tent for parents and friend. Original price $249, bought for $75 at Target clearance
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



Which location? I am at Market mall and the sales are crap here

----------


## NRGie

> _Originally posted by Dumbass17_ 
> * 
> Which location? I am at Market mall and the sales are crap here*



Chinook has 1 4 person version

Couldn't find the bigger one though

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

Picked up some more shackles and a new recovery strap at princess auto today after my old one started to fall apart yesterday on Ghost lake.

----------


## elite

> _Originally posted by GOnSHO_ 
> *pick it up on Monday!!
> 
> 08 Z06
> 
> 
> 
> not this exact car but black/black*



such a fun car.  :I'd Hit it!:

----------


## eblend

> _Originally posted by Dumbass17_ 
> * 
> Which location? I am at Market mall and the sales are crap here*



This was at Shawnessy. I got the last 2 of these

----------


## GOnSHO

> _Originally posted by JudasJimmy_ 
> * 
>  That's my favorite car. where did you get it?*



CANNOT WAIT TO DRIVE THIS THING!!!

got it from a guy out in Chestermere  :Smilie:

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by Vagabond142_ 
> *» Click image for larger version
> 
> And so ends my major computer hardware purchases of 2015, barring any emergencies. *




And January isn't even over yet....  :ROFL!:

----------


## lilmira

Picking up the smurf this sat, go away winter!

----------


## Vagabond142

> _Originally posted by DJ Lazy_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> And January isn't even over yet.... *



Shut up you  :Cry:   :Cry:  

I decided to finally kill off as much debt as I can this year, and so i am saving HARDCORE instead of just buying to a budget :P

----------


## Moonracer

> _Originally posted by lilmira_ 
> *Picking up the smurf this sat, go away winter!
> *



mmmmmmm Carbon!  :Drool:

----------


## DJ Lazy

> _Originally posted by Vagabond142_ 
> * 
> 
> Shut up you   
> 
> I decided to finally kill off as much debt as I can this year, and so i am saving HARDCORE instead of just buying to a budget :P*



Well, if it makes you feel any better, I bailed out on that 27" ROG monitor. I just couldn't justify the price tag right now, and felt the money would be better used elsewhere too.  :thumbs up:

----------


## jampack

> _Originally posted by DJ Lazy_ 
> * 
> 
> Well, if it makes you feel any better, I bailed out on that 27&quot; ROG monitor. I just couldn't justify the price tag right now, and felt the money would be better used elsewhere too. *



I am so tempted to get that one right now. It is the best one right now and maybe for another year. I know ASUS has made a 4k 60 Hz ROG monitor (but is not out yet) but I can't justify getting a 4k monitor; the icons are just way to small unless there's some adjustments that can be done in windows which I have not really explored about. We will see how it goes.  :Smilie:

----------


## eblend

Picked up a GoPro Hero 4 Silver yesterday as a birthday present from the wife. Going to Yellowknife in a few days to do dog sledding, snowmobiling and all that, so wife wanted to capture it, I always kind of wanted one....so she told me she will buy it for me, woot!  :Big Grin: 

Also picked up some sorel -40 boots while I was at it.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

These bad boys:

gloves

----------


## s dime

Nothing beats hestra in my opinion. I've had a pair of the mitts for 5+ years now. Still waterproof and warm.

----------


## FraserB



----------


## finboy

Tri-colour rough collie, picking her up Sunday

----------


## l/l/rX

> _Originally posted by FraserB_ 
> **



Daniel defense? nice purchase!

----------


## FraserB

> _Originally posted by l/l/rX_ 
> * 
> 
> Daniel defense? nice purchase!*



Bushmaster Xm-10, 7.62x51 NATO

----------


## firebane

New volt gauge for the truck

» Click image for larger version

----------


## redblack

> _Originally posted by FraserB_ 
> * 
> 
> Bushmaster Xm-10, 7.62x51 NATO*



such a nice rifle, I missed out on that IRG deal by only a few hours. Still pissed off about it

----------


## jwslam

> _Originally posted by firebane_ 
> *New volt gauge for the truck*



Too lazy for that. Bought this
http://www.amazon.ca/Battery-Electri.../dp/B00CDJM9GY

----------


## swak

» Click image for larger version

Picked up a new bike for 2015, Kona Explosif, 650B, Full slx, Full Rad!

----------


## taemo

» Click image for larger version

----------


## blitz

Finally a practical purchase from you Earl  :ROFL!:

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

That tripod is downright freaky-looking.

----------


## taemo

> _Originally posted by blitz_ 
> *Finally a practical purchase from you Earl *



because I can use it as a sink when not shooting?  :ROFL!:  





> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> *That tripod is downright freaky-looking.*



never paid attention on the tripod until you mentioned it, now I'm curious what model is that

----------


## ercchry

finally replaced my one touch gold kettle that i left at the cottage last summer with this guy



broke it in with some spicy korean style thin hand sliced pork shoulder... was good  :Drool:

----------


## ShermanEF9



----------


## jampack

Well... Despite my last comment here... I still fell into it...



PG278Q

----------


## Vagabond142

My very first pair of canvas shoes. 

» Click image for larger version

Been a hiking boot or casual runners type guy for almost all my life. Last pair of shoes have been hurting my left foot like a motherfucker, so I decided to go get some shoes that, no matter the cost, felt good and fit well. After a good few hours of searching, I found a pair of Airwalks that felt like they were made specifically for my feet, and I bought em on the spot  :Big Grin:  Specific type is Airwalk Rieder

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

Traded my Civic for a 2003 Nissan Xterra S/C on 33s.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Bigger trailer. 
2007 Jayco jayflight 27BHS. That should be a lot more comfortable for the family than our current little trailer. Much more storage. 
» Click image for larger version

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## C_Dave45

> _Originally posted by ExtraSlow_ 
> *Bigger trailer. 
> 2007 Jayco jayflight 27BHS. That should be a lot more comfortable for the family than our current little trailer. Much more storage. 
> » Click image for larger version*



Nice!!!!
Identical layout to mine except being a 26 footer, our Queen sits sideways which we hate. The walk-around is so much better. 
Dealer? Private?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Private sale, saw some good looking units at the dealers, but wasn't feeling like paying the few thousand extra they seemed to want. 

My truck isn't set up as a tow beast, I've got pretty shallow gears, so I'm not really comfortable with some of the heavier units. A slide would be nice but ideally, nobody is going to spend much time inside anyway. 
It has a tiny little TV and DVD player, but I'll be removing those before I show my kids.

----------


## Sugarphreak

....

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm a lot bigger than flipstah too.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## austic

Booked some flights 


THURSDAY WESTJET FLIGHT WS1510 ECONOMY
15 OCT 15 DEPART: CALGARY 205P NONSTOP
ARRIVE: LOS ANGELES 414P CONFIRMED
TERMINAL 2
AIRCRAFT TYPE: 73W
FLIGHT DURATION: 3:09
AIRLINE LOCATOR: WS -SKFOOD

THURSDAY FIJI AIRWAYS FLIGHT FJ 811 ECONOMY CLS
15 OCT 15 DEPART: LOS ANGELES 1130P NONSTOP
TERMINAL BRADLEY INTL
17 OCT ARRIVE: NADI 550A CONFIRMED
AIRCRAFT TYPE: 332
FLIGHT DURATION: 11:20 SEAT: 12A12B
AIRLINE LOCATOR: FJ -Y9AGLK

SATURDAY FIJI AIRWAYS FLIGHT FJ 103 ECONOMY CLS
OPERATED BY: FIJI LINK
17 OCT 15 DEPART: NADI 740A NONSTOP
ARRIVE: SAVUSAVU FIJI 850A CONFIRMED
AIRCRAFT TYPE: DHC6 TWIN OTTER
FLIGHT DURATION: 1:10
AIRLINE LOCATOR: FJ -Y9AGLK

TUESDAY FIJI AIRWAYS FLIGHT FJ 104 ECONOMY CLS
OPERATED BY: FIJI LINK
27 OCT 15 DEPART: SAVUSAVU FIJI 1100A NONSTOP
ARRIVE: NADI 1210P CONFIRMED
AIRCRAFT TYPE: DHC6 TWIN OTTER
FLIGHT DURATION: 1:10
AIRLINE LOCATOR: FJ -Y9AGLK

WEDNESDAY FIJI AIRWAYS FLIGHT FJ 810 ECONOMY CLS
28 OCT 15 DEPART: NADI 940P NONSTOP
ARRIVE: LOS ANGELES 125P CONFIRMED
 TERMINAL BRADLEY INTL
AIRCRAFT TYPE: 332
FLIGHT DURATION: 10:45 SEAT: 8A 8B
AIRLINE LOCATOR: FJ -Y9AGLK

THURSDAY WESTJET FLIGHT WS1511 ECONOMY
29 OCT 15 DEPART: LOS ANGELES 125P NONSTOP
TERMINAL 2
ARRIVE: CALGARY 532P CONFIRMED
AIRCRAFT TYPE: 73W
FLIGHT DURATION: 3:07
AIRLINE LOCATOR: WS -SKFOOD

----------


## ExtraSlow

Fiji is awesome. I was there for a short stopover a long time ago, and I've been dreaming of going back.

----------


## Hi-Psi

Just picked up this bad boy, gonna pop the question in the next month or two....

----------


## GOnSHO

Congrats bud!!

----------


## blitz

My latest purchase is WAY more exciting than that:

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## jwslam

> _Originally posted by Hi-Psi_ 
> *Just picked up this bad boy, gonna pop the question in the next month or two.... 
> 
> {ring}*



So does bad boy get daddy a bad girl?  :Wink:

----------


## Hi-Psi

Thanks guys! Never thought I'd be sooo stoked to get engaged/married. It's rather surreal.




> _Originally posted by jwslam_ 
> * 
> So does bad boy get daddy a bad girl? *



If you only knew... haha (Part of the reason I'm marrying the girl)

----------


## Kijho

> _Originally posted by Sugarphreak_ 
> *^^ Congrats on the purchase of a new kid! I'd always been told they are really expensive *



I heard the mullet ones are like an extra $1M  :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:

----------


## austic

Booked the hotel now to go with the flights... no just have to get this whole wedding nonsense done and its off to paradise 

http://www.theremoteresort.com/

----------


## eblend

Xbox one attachment thingamajig, put in my old laptops 1TB drive in this sucker. Pretty neat, no wires, just snaps in on the side and can be used for game storage and all that good stuff. 



» Click image for larger version

----------


## Tik-Tok

2nd biggest "purchase" today in my life... $245g... fortunately I'm spreading the payments over 18 years... Unfortunately I hear there's a fairly large balloon payment after that depending on how the first 18 years went  :ROFL!:

----------


## Wakalimasu

adults toys amirite?

----------


## SkiBum5.0

> _Originally posted by Tik-Tok_ 
> *2nd biggest &quot;purchase&quot; today in my life... $245g... fortunately I'm spreading the payments over 18 years... Unfortunately I hear there's a fairly large balloon payment after that depending on how the first 18 years went *



\

Congrats - depending on your wife those payments are front loaded too - that baby will need everything!

----------


## Go4Long

If you have a not overly picky wife check out Once Upon a Child on Macleod in the complex with the Joey's only there north of Southland.

Lots of lightly used merchandise for a really good bargain, some of it is new with tags...my wife was addicted to that place for the first kid...the second one she's been more in to an auction type site.

----------


## Unknown303



----------


## avishal26

5 days, 4 nights in Honolulu at the Westin Resort!

----------


## spikerS

> _Originally posted by Unknown303_ 
> **



i'll bite, which receiver is that?

and now I want to know what you are building....

----------


## Unknown303

> _Originally posted by spikerS_ 
> * 
> 
> i'll bite, which receiver is that?
> 
> and now I want to know what you are building....*



APM 2.7

it's just for a quadcopter Nothing very fancy. Trying it out in the 450 chassis then hopefully putting it into a 250 size FPV rig.

----------


## spikerS

> _Originally posted by Unknown303_ 
> * 
> 
> APM 2.7
> 
> it's just for a quadcopter Nothing very fancy. Trying it out in the 450 chassis then hopefully putting it into a 250 size FPV rig.*



Random question, you have any planes?

I am being sent a transmitter and receiver to review, but I only have a super cub, and I suck at flying it.

I want to do a review of it in a plane/quad, and then another in my summit.

----------


## redblack

> _Originally posted by Wakalimasu_ 
> *
> 
> adults toys amirite?*




where did you get those??

----------


## avishal26

Picked up one of these at MemEx... man I hate Windows 8 so far.

----------


## AE92_TreunoSC

^ Download Classic Shell, Disable Metro UI and add a start menu. Done!

I have 3 windows 8 machines, none of them have metro enabled.

http://www.classicshell.net/

----------


## woodywoodford

x2 for classic shell. added bonus of being able to build a completely custom start menu and get rid of any filler crap you don't want.

----------


## Wakalimasu

> _Originally posted by redblack_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> where did you get those??*



http://www.bigbadtoystore.com/bbts/brand.aspx?brand=2 for the japanese ones and I hunted the local toys r us for the Superion Combiner

Ultra Magnus 
http://www.bigbadtoystore.com/bbts/p...71&mode=retail

Bumblebee
http://www.bigbadtoystore.com/bbts/p...28&mode=retail

Sideswipe
http://www.bigbadtoystore.com/bbts/p...36&mode=retail

----------


## Sentry

Marshall G80. Can stop mooching my roommate's amp now.
» Click image for larger version

Our stuff
» Click image for larger version

----------


## ExtraSlow

big week. 
» Click image for larger version 
» Click image for larger version

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

I'm forced to assume you performed a DIY electroshock vasectomy on yourself. Bold!

----------


## codetrap

> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> *I'm forced to assume you performed a DIY electroshock vasectomy on yourself. Bold!*



 have you ever met Extraslow? He eats broken glass for breakfast.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> *I'm forced to assume you performed a DIY electroshock vasectomy on yourself. Bold!*



 Yes, I could have probably gtten away with a 1000w model, but wanted to be sure. 



> _Originally posted by codetrap_ 
> * have you ever met Extraslow? He eats broken glass for breakfast.*



 Yes, but due to the economic downturn, I also eat some rusty nails as well most days. more filling.

as a bonus, that generator will be handy when I'm camping this summer.

----------


## jwslam

> _Originally posted by ExtraSlow_ 
> * Yes, but due to the economic downturn, I also eat some rusty nails as well most days. more filling.*



Took me a whole minute to remember why that sounds so familiar
Milk is too expensive

----------


## Canucks3322

> _Originally posted by avishal26_ 
> *5 days, 4 nights in Honolulu at the Westin Resort!
> 
> *



Mind me asking when and how much??

----------


## navdeep

new house

----------


## woodywoodford

One of these:
» Click image for larger version

And these:
» Click image for larger version

And these:
» Click image for larger version


Local coffee shops turned out to be a lot cheaper than Amazon for this one. The Encore was only $155 at Analog instead of $170 on Amazon  :Big Grin:

----------


## ekguy

> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> *I'm forced to assume you performed a DIY electroshock vasectomy on yourself. Bold!*



You know what they say...if you want something done right then do it yourself haha.

I am currently awaiting to hear if i got approved on my first bike. Definitely hoping i get to post what i hope im getting in here today  :Big Grin:

----------


## msommers

30% off their website, I was like fuck ya!

 

Got 20% off this thing too! Oddly the Ladies Sm fit better than the Mens Sm, minus the hipbelt which fortunately is moldable!

----------


## Canmorite

7 Laps in the new 911 GT3 at Exotics Racing in LA in May. Stoked to try this car :Love:

----------


## codetrap

> _Originally posted by ExtraSlow_ 
> * Yes, I could have probably gtten away with a 1000w model, but wanted to be sure. 
> Yes, but due to the economic downturn, I also eat some rusty nails as well most days. more filling.
> 
> as a bonus, that generator will be handy when I'm camping this summer.*



» Click image for larger version

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Picked this up after the Beyond Oh My Dog meet, finally found time to give it a bit of a clean.





1952 Singer 301, in amazingly good condition aside from the upper tension adjuster being frozen - nothing a bit of penetrating oil won't free up and it seems to sew fine as-is. Complete with its original Model 40 Queen Anne table, which is interesting as the 301 was meant to be a portable machine and somebody actually bought the special kit required to mount it in a folding table.

----------


## JudasJimmy

> _Originally posted by navdeep_ 
> *new house 
> *



Wow, where is this being build, how much, and who is the builder?

----------


## blitz

> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> *Picked this up after the Beyond Oh My Dog meet, finally found time to give it a bit of a clean.
> 
> 
> 
> 1952 Singer 301, in amazingly good condition aside from the upper tension adjuster being frozen - nothing a bit of penetrating oil won't free up and it seems to sew fine as-is. Complete with its original Model 40 Queen Anne table, which is interesting as the 301 was meant to be a portable machine and somebody actually bought the special kit required to mount it in a folding table.*



Nice thread injector!

Looks manlier than mine, I'm sort of jealous:

L1015140 by ryankarr, on Flickr

----------


## spikerS



----------


## navdeep

> _Originally posted by JudasJimmy_ 
> * 
> 
> Wow, where is this being build, how much, and who is the builder?*



Hey JudasJimmy,

its being built in Noal Hill and builder is Shane Homes.

Once were done all the upgrades High $700s 2700sq ft + 928sq ft for basement

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

Just ordered 4x225/45/15 Hankook RS-3 for my Miata.

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by blitz_ 
> * 
> 
> Nice thread injector!
> 
> Looks manlier than mine, I'm sort of jealous:
> *



Sweet, 15-91? I think Derrick has one of those, or at least a very similar Singer from that era. Convert it to treadle drive for extra hipster manliness, haha!  :Big Grin:

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by woodywoodford_ 
> *One of these:
> » Click image for larger version
> 
> Local coffee shops turned out to be a lot cheaper than Amazon for this one. The Encore was only $155 at Analog instead of $170 on Amazon *



I have the same grinder. Top notch stuff. My moka pot buddy.  :thumbs up:

----------


## blitz

> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> * 
> 
> Sweet, 15-91? I think Derrick has one of those, or at least a very similar Singer from that era. Convert it to treadle drive for extra hipster manliness, haha! *



Yup, 15-91. Derrick bought his shortly after I got mine.

Expensive afternoon!

----------


## D'z Nutz

> _Originally posted by blitz_ 
> * 
> 
> Yup, 15-91. Derrick bought his shortly after I got mine.
> 
> Expensive afternoon!*



Yeah, mine's a 1957 99K. It didn't even occur to me to go vintage until you got one.

Damn, that's sweet! Can't wait to see pics from it!

----------


## msommers

Same, that's so awesome!!

----------


## Go4Long

Now the pictures of your kid will have crazy dynamic range ;-) 

Jks... Totally jelly.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> _Originally posted by D'z Nutz_ 
> * 
> 
> Yeah, mine's a 1957 99K. It didn't even occur to me to go vintage until you got one.
> *



Beyond has become such a sewing circle.

----------


## BDenali

> _Originally posted by Canmorite_ 
> *7 Laps in the new 911 GT3 at Exotics Racing in LA in May. Stoked to try this car*



How much for 7 laps in this bad boy?

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by Tik-Tok_ 
> * 
> 
> Beyond has become such a sewing circle.*



Stitchin' hems and bangin' hoes.

----------


## Unknown303

You guys should make Beyond quilts or something.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> _Originally posted by blitz_ 
> * 
> 
> Nice thread injector!
> 
> Looks MANLIER than mine, I'm sort of jealous:
> 
> L1015140 by ryankarr, on Flickr*




...really

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by Unknown303_ 
> *You guys should make Beyond quilts or something.*



Way ahead of ya, I'm already on my third quilt. Not even kidding.




That said, they're not what you usually think of when it comes to "quilts." I primarily make outdoor camping gear, so my quilts are down-filled underquilts, which are used for bottom insulation on hammocks.
» Click image for larger version

----------


## taemo

> _Originally posted by blitz_ 
> * 
> 
> Yup, 15-91. Derrick bought his shortly after I got mine.
> 
> Expensive afternoon!
> *



didn't realize that you bought a 645Z until Matt mentioned it earlier  :Drool: 


bought a Dakine 45L bag for our euro-trip and B&B reservations in Italy
» Click image for larger version

----------


## Unknown303

> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> * 
> 
> Way ahead of ya, I'm already on my third quilt. Not even kidding.
> *



Sweet. I've been looking for a decent sewing machine for a long time, just never committed to one of the old ones yet.

----------


## blitz

> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> * 
> Way ahead of ya, I'm already on my third quilt. Not even kidding.
> 
> That said, they're not what you usually think of when it comes to &quot;quilts.&quot; I primarily make outdoor camping gear, so my quilts are down-filled underquilts, which are used for bottom insulation on hammocks.*



I'm making custom inserts for my camera bags and upholstery for my woodworking projects  :Pooosie:

----------


## adamc

> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> * 
> 
> Way ahead of ya, I'm already on my third quilt. Not even kidding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That said, they're not what you usually think of when it comes to &quot;quilts.&quot; I primarily make outdoor camping gear, so my quilts are down-filled underquilts, which are used for bottom insulation on hammocks.
> » Click image for larger version*




Oooh, I have a Hennessy scout, they sponsored a little expedition we did a few years back. Have it all modded out with my own improvements, but haven't gone the "bottom bag" or quilt route yet.

----------


## 03ozwhip



----------


## A790

Nerf war is happening tonight.

----------


## DeleriousZ



----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by blitz_ 
> * 
> 
> I'm making custom inserts for my camera bags and upholstery for my woodworking projects *



Sick! Post pics of the upholstery if you have 'em.





> _Originally posted by adamc_ 
> * 
> Oooh, I have a Hennessy scout, they sponsored a little expedition we did a few years back. Have it all modded out with my own improvements, but haven't gone the &quot;bottom bag&quot; or quilt route yet.*



HH makes great hammocks, the one in the pic is a Safari but I usually use an Explorer Ultralight. I don't really do tents anymore, haha.

----------


## Ekliptix

Just the interesting stuff over a few months.
» Click image for larger version 
» Click image for larger version
» Click image for larger version 
» Click image for larger version 
» Click image for larger version
» Click image for larger version 
» Click image for larger version 
» Click image for larger version 
» Click image for larger version 
» Click image for larger version
» Click image for larger version 
» Click image for larger version 

New seat cover
» Click image for larger version

----------


## s dime

Sell me that truck :Clap:

----------


## firebane

Replacement Rim:


4 Point Spindle Nut Socket:


Possibly Ball Joint/U Joint Service Kit:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/201303306937...%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

----------


## Vagabond142

I already own the french press and the kettle. New purchases are the grinder, the bag of Tim's medium grind, and the bag of Cafe Santo Domingo beans. I had that coffee when I was in Antigua on field school and it is amazing stuff... light but full, slightly sweet and not at all bitter. And there it was, sitting on the shelf in SuperStore, so I nabbed a bag  :thumbs up:  (And as I sit here revelliing in a cup of it, I do have the bag sealed in an airtight container in the fridge  :Smilie:  )

Coffee Snob Level Achieved: Junior  :Big Grin: 

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

» Click image for larger version

----------


## birdman86

One of these, $20 and just as nice as the knives that cost 10x that much:
» Click image for larger version

And one of these to clean up my radio install (better than a glovebox full of cables):
» Click image for larger version

----------


## GOnSHO

New toolbox for the Garage!  :Big Grin:  

» Click image for larger version

----------


## eblend

> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> *
> 
> *



Looking forward to this myself. Got tickets like 3 month ago now haha. I catch all the shows that come to town, seen Ovo in Tokyo last year, and seem almost all the ones in Vegas except for Zarkana and Zoomanity

----------


## firebane

> _Originally posted by birdman86_ 
> *
> And one of these to clean up my radio install (better than a glovebox full of cables):
> » Click image for larger version*



Where did you get that USB part from? That is pretty slick.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by eblend_ 
> * 
> 
> Looking forward to this myself. Got tickets like 3 month ago now haha. I catch all the shows that come to town, seen Ovo in Tokyo last year, and seem almost all the ones in Vegas except for Zarkana and Zoomanity*



They sell out surprisingly fast, at least any decent seat.

I'm not as traveled as you are, but there is one coming to Edmonton for 2 days in June as well.

----------


## msommers

> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> *» Click image for larger version
> 
> *



Same things actually  :ROFL!:  

Got corporate rate tickets from Mom's work at a discount, only reason I'm willing to go. She's organizing it and they still haven't sold out like all the previous years. I think everyone is cutting back. At $150/each I can certainly understand why, especially if you plan on taking the family.

----------


## birdman86

> _Originally posted by firebane_ 
> * 
> 
> Where did you get that USB part from? That is pretty slick.*



Amazon - I think PAC makes similar options and is sold at AutoTemp if you want to try local. Will install this weekend.

Edit: Tried installing it last night, I can't get the thing to fit my dash since the spare lighter hole is too tight on the back to get the nut threaded on. Might just have to superglue it in, which I'm not too keen on  :Frown:

----------


## Go4Long

Ended up buying two bikes in a week. The kawasaki is a project that I'm just working on to tinker and then sell, the ktm 300 is my new toy.


**edit** attachment fail


20150325_153822 by Steven Szabo, on Flickr

----------


## asp integra

just picked this up, love it!

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

^

I picked up one of these:

http://www.bowers-wilkins.net/Wirele...th-Speakers/T7

Sounds fantastic!  :thumbs up:

----------


## FraserB

5.11 Tactical Operator belt



Blade Tech holster



Blade Tech mag holder



Glock 17 Gen4 



Streamlight TLR3

----------


## eblend

> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> * 
> 
> They sell out surprisingly fast, at least any decent seat.
> 
> I'm not as traveled as you are, but there is one coming to Edmonton for 2 days in June as well.*



Interesting, going to have to look into this Edmonton show, might check it out as well.

----------


## Dave P

Thureon Defense 9mm.

Cany wait to go play with it this weekend.

----------


## A790

217lbs of organic beef from WineGlass ranch  :Smilie:

----------


## killramos

^Is it even worth it to buy good high quality meat that you are just going to freeze?

Serious question.

----------


## A790

> _Originally posted by killramos_ 
> *^Is it even worth it to buy good high quality meat that you are just going to freeze?
> 
> Serious question.*



Yes.

The difference in flavour and texture is very apparent. When we got our first shipment last year we went to Costco and bought AAA New York Strips. We thawed two of our organics and grilled them with the Costco steaks. Same seasoning,cook time, relative thickness, and grill.

The organic steaks were better. Not "night and day" better, more like going from a BMW 328 to 335 better. 

We paid $4.89/lb, butchered and delivered.

----------


## killramos

Interesting. Cant say no to the price esp if you already have a deep freeze. might be something to look into. What kindof cuts did you get? I cant imagine they are ALL steaks? haha.

How long does that last you?

----------


## spikerS

I am interested to know what that batch cost as well. Looks to be a 1/4

----------


## Strider

> _Originally posted by A790_ 
> *We paid $4.89/lb, butchered and delivered.*



Is that hanging weight?
Do you freeze it like that or vacuum seal?




> _Originally posted by killramos_ 
> *Interesting. Cant say no to the price esp if you already have a deep freeze. might be something to look into. What kindof cuts did you get? I cant imagine they are ALL steaks? haha.
> 
> How long does that last you?*



Guessing that's a 1/4 cow, so you get some of everything, including weird cuts that you won't know what to do with. Definitely not all steak.

I'm curious how it compares to supermarket price, but that would be a lot of effort to calculate because you'd have you account for every different cut.

----------


## killramos

> _Originally posted by A790_ 
> *
> 217lbs of organic beef from WineGlass ranch *






> _Originally posted by A790_ 
> * 
> We paid $4.89/lb, butchered and delivered.*






> _Originally posted by spikerS_ 
> *I am interested to know what that batch cost as well. Looks to be a 1/4*



If i was to guess its in the range of $1,061.13  :Pimpin':

----------


## D'z Nutz

You guys might be better off starting a "quality meats" thread (or something like that) in the food and dining section. I think a lot of people might benefit from that information instead of it getting buried in the latest purchase thread, myself included.

----------


## killramos

^ Could you split it out?

----------


## Strider

> _Originally posted by D'z Nutz_ 
> *You guys might be better off starting a &quot;quality meats&quot; thread (or something like that) in the food and dining section. I think a lot of people might benefit from that information instead of it getting buried in the latest purchase thread, myself included.*







> _Originally posted by killramos_ 
> *^ Could you split it out?*



I guess it already exists.. and a few questions are already answered
http://forums.beyond.ca/st/379259/organic-beef/

----------


## D'z Nutz

> _Originally posted by killramos_ 
> *^ Could you split it out?*



This thread is too big. And looks like Strider found one that already exists so let's carry the conversation over there.

----------


## A790

I'll post answers to any q's etc. in that thread  :Smilie:

----------


## Redlined_8000

Skunk2 Cold Air Intake
 

Injen Hydro Shield
 


Progress 22mm Rear Sway Bar


MOOG End Links



Gonna be a fun year of AutoX  :Smilie:

----------


## eblend

Went ahead and ordered the tickets for the Cirque show in Edmonton. Going for the opening show on June 18th! Woot, two shows in two month. Might as well grab as many as I can locally...since our dollar sucks!

----------


## carzcraz

Newer purchases from 4 months to today...

- Lift King car lift
- 2007 350z summer beater
- 2014 Honda Grom - purchased today; for quick trips to Westhills, convenience store etc.

Now have to figure out how to ride a bike  :thumbsdown:

----------


## Disoblige

> _Originally posted by carzcraz_ 
> *Newer purchases from 4 months to today...
> 
> - Lift King car lift
> - 2007 350z summer beater
> - 2014 Honda Grom - purchased today
> *



Sweeeeet. Love all that garage space too.
Does anyone know if there is a difference between the 2014 or 2015 Grom other than color availability? Might pick a '14 up just to putt around downtown if there isn't a benefit to the '15's.

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by Cos_ 
> *Who did your lift if you dont mind? Was you pad specially poured for it? I just cleared out the room and am thinking of putting one in.*



4-post lifts do not typically have a minimum pad requirement as they do not stress the concrete the way a 2-post lift does. Your average 3.5" pad is more than capable of handling a 4-post storage lift.

----------


## corsvette

It's old, German, and Turbo'd.  :crazy nut:

----------


## muse017

Bought it on friday and did BBQ last night and it did pretty damn good job~

----------


## spikerS

http://www.homedepot.ca/product/ridg...mbo-kit/913358
Building some custom floating shelves with built in lighting, and no matter how I looked at it, I needed a plunge router.

My prodesk at HD loves me though, and have told me to never go anywhere else. I saw Canadian Tire had their "maximum" one on sale for $129 (reg $229). Went in to HD said I didn't want to go to Canadian Tire, and did they have something similar. Without even batting an eye, he told me to go get the Ridgid combo.

Not only did he price match it for me, he gave me an additional 10% off!

So a $229 Router combo kit for $108...I am not complaining!

----------


## BavarianBeast

» Click image for larger version

..Girlfriend isn't going to be happy.

----------


## nismodrifter

:Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## spikerS

Have some projects on the go for some Beyonders, and I could not put off purchasing this any longer. I have been wanting it for quite some time, but I had to bite the bullet today.



and this



which, when combined and transformed, turns into THIS!

----------


## KRyn

Plus some extra goodies.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## A790

Just placed our deposit on a new side-by-side (duplex) in Auburn Bay. Looks like we'll be landlords soon...  :crazy nut:

----------


## YYC_A4

Booked my bed in the sky. YYC-LHR-MUC.

----------


## GOnSHO

5d Mk2 w/ 24-105 F4L and battery grip !!! WOOT


» Click image for larger version

----------


## JudasJimmy

> _Originally posted by A790_ 
> *Just placed our deposit on a new side-by-side (duplex) in Auburn Bay. Looks like we'll be landlords soon...  
> 
> 
> *



What a great idea. I wish I was in a position to do that.  :thumbs up:

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by YYC_A4_ 
> *Booked my bed in the sky. YYC-LHR-MUC.
> 
> *



You're not planning to do Oktoberfest, are you? Looking to see if I can do it for cheap this year.

----------


## A790

> _Originally posted by JudasJimmy_ 
> * 
> What a great idea. I wish I was in a position to do that. *



We are actually moving into the duplex and renting out our townhouse. We're going to see how it goes for the first year and then decide to either keep renting the townhouse or sell it.  :Smilie:

----------


## quick_scar

> _Originally posted by carzcraz_ 
> *Newer purchases from 4 months to today...
> 
> - Lift King car lift
> - 2007 350z summer beater
> - 2014 Honda Grom - purchased today; for quick trips to Westhills, convenience store etc.
> *



Who built your house and in what area? Thats an awesome garage layout and I want one. Lol

----------


## D'z Nutz

I don't collect hotwheels but couldn't pass these up haha

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

New P&S to play around with:


More Storage, 5TB:
 

Samsung GS6 in "Sapphire"
 

Some "Dog" spray for the GF when she goes running:
 

Weekend in Banff:
» Click image for larger version

----------


## YYC_A4

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> You're not planning to do Oktoberfest, are you? Looking to see if I can do it for cheap this year.*



I wasn't planning on it this year; I'm heading back to my second home for the summer.

I'm not sure there is any way to experience Oktoberfest cheaply...EUR 10,- for a beer and upwards of 300,- per night for a decent hotel in the city (though ~150,- is possible in the suburbs/surrounding towns).

----------


## schocker

mitsu where did you get the phone!!!!

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by schocker_ 
> *mitsu where did you get the phone!!!!*



Through a work supplier on contract, sorry I don't have an outright purchase source for you!

Rumor has is the Samsung Experience store in West Edmonton Mall will sell you one, but I haven't been there yet myself to verify.

----------


## schocker

dang, thanks.
Bestbuy website says they have samsung experience shops at sunridge and deerfoot meadows. I will have to give them a call tomorrow.

never mind, looks like the west ed one is an actual store.

----------


## eglove

> _Originally posted by carzcraz_ 
> *Newer purchases from 4 months to today...
> 
> - Lift King car lift
> - 2007 350z summer beater
> - 2014 Honda Grom - purchased today; for quick trips to Westhills, convenience store etc.
> 
> Now have to figure out how to ride a bike*



DINKS! LOL

Nice place cecilia

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Old cheapo pressure washer broke and the replacement part was worth more than the whole unit. 



Finally bought the Ridgid oscillating edge/spindle sander when HD dropped the price and had a sale.

----------


## spikerS

> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> *Finally bought the Ridgid oscillating edge/spindle sander when HD dropped the price and had a sale.
> 
> *



Nice, so jealous. remember, you agreed to let me borrow that sometime... :Pooosie:

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by YYC_A4_ 
> * 
> 
> I wasn't planning on it this year; I'm heading back to my second home for the summer.
> 
> I'm not sure there is any way to experience Oktoberfest cheaply...EUR 10,- for a beer and upwards of 300,- per night for a decent hotel in the city (though ~150,- is possible in the suburbs/surrounding towns).*



How much did that flight cost? PM me if you want. 

Looking to see if I can go to Europe this year. Costs are high.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by spikerS_ 
> * 
> 
> Nice, so jealous. remember, you agreed to let me borrow that sometime...*



That I did!  :Big Grin:

----------


## YYC_A4

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> How much did that flight cost? PM me if you want. 
> 
> Looking to see if I can go to Europe this year. Costs are high.*



PM sent!

----------


## carzcraz

> _Originally posted by quick_scar_ 
> * 
> 
> Who built your house and in what area? Thats an awesome garage layout and I want one. Lol*



Thanks.

The house is custom built, located in SW Calgary near West Hills. The garage size (702 sq. ft, 18 feet high ceilings) was an absolute must. It's definitely not the nicest looking or fanciest compared to some of our neighbors', but we love the functionality of it. We are debating adding another lift or two depending on what future purchases are made.

----------


## relyt92

> _Originally posted by carzcraz_ 
> * 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> The house is custom built, located in SW Calgary near West Hills. The garage size (a tad over 700 sq feet, 18 feet high ceilings) was an absolute must. It's definitely not the nicest looking or fanciest compared to some of our neighbors', but we love the functionality of it. We are debating adding another lift or two depending on what future purchases are made.*



 That's awesome, your garage is bigger than a lot of peoples condos.

----------


## Sugarphreak

.

----------


## Modelexis

> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> *Some &quot;Dog&quot; spray for the GF when she goes running:
>  
> *



I've tested that spray outdoors and it does not function outdoors, any wind or breeze and it will be a big cloud that will likely come back in your face. It will make a dog more angry and won't slow a dog down even for a second.

----------


## Vagabond142

This... has been a relatively expensive week for me o_O

Part 1:

» Click image for larger version

+ 

» Click image for larger version

+ 



+




Part 2:



Nikon D5200 body and Nikkor 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6G VR kit via a deal at work.

----------


## avishal26

bought 2 of these (1 per vehicle) a couple of weeks ago

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by Modelexis_ 
> *
> 
> I've tested that spray outdoors and it does not function outdoors, any wind or breeze and it will be a big cloud that will likely come back in your face. It will make a dog more angry and won't slow a dog down even for a second.*



Interesting. 

When I was researching it, I read testimony from Police officers that it was very effective on people as well as animals. I also read reviews suggesting it worked well on dogs. I also watched videos of it in use and the dogs seemed to be having a terrible time.

Streams are better IF you can hit the person, but I agree, if there is a lot of wind coming back at you, it's not going to be great. If someone is panicking, their hit rate will be better with a cone/spray, even though it has other disadvantages.

I couldn't find a way to order police grade spray into Canada - do you know of anywhere? This stuff was dirt cheap, I'd be happy to try a different kind as well.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Hit a garage sale yesterday, picked up some various tools and things.



25' 15A extension cord
Ridgid holesaw kit plus some extra large holesaws
Eccentric tube flaring tool
Nail puller
Proto Industrial USA SAE hex key set
Fuller Metric/SAE hex key set
7/8" SDS concrete bit
Stanley chalkline kit, NIB
100' tape measure
Fully stocked first aid kit
Proto USA 10" locking pliers
Petersen USA 10" locking pliers
Mac Tools 6" needle nose locking pliers
Channellock 426 groove joint pliers
A few Gearwrench/MM ratcheting combination wrenches
Dreadnaught Canada Molybdenum open-end wrench
Ratcheting crimper
Rock Krawler Dana 30 lower control arm brackets, NIB
Not pictured: Grey Canada 1 1/16" combination wrench, MM 1 1/18" combo wrench, giant box organizer full of bolts

Got the lot for $75 - the control arm brackets are worth $80 alone.  :Big Grin:  Garage sales FTW!

----------


## D'z Nutz

Nice haul! That reminds me I need to start keeping my eyes open for community garage sales now that the weather is nice.

----------


## Paul

.

----------


## spikerS

> _Originally posted by D'z Nutz_ 
> *Nice haul! That reminds me I need to start keeping my eyes open for community garage sales now that the weather is nice.*



+1 

my problem is I never seem to have cash on me when I drive past one and thinking I should stop.

----------


## avishal26

Picking this up tomorrow... from Grande Prairie 

Some of you may know I was considering a German V8 for around $40k and also cross-shopping with a FX50. Instead, since the wife is pregnant, going with a more conservative option that cost me a lot less.

----------


## spikerS

^^^Nice car man, I really like the 300Cs, but they are cursed for me.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I like the 300C on the highway, but I found visibility poor in the city. Not sure if it was just the way I had my seat adjusted or what. Definitely my favourite Chrysler product though.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Decided to try out the gold/platinum color for #2:

» Click image for larger version

----------


## 4doorj

> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> *Decided to try out the gold/platinum color for #2:
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



Where did you get this gold/platinum color?

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by 4doorj_ 
> * 
> Where did you get this gold/platinum color?*



Reserved online with Fido (so I could get the free wireless charger). I am # 167 in line across all of Canada, so I am expecting it fairly quickly. They had every color available for choice, but I am not sure what the wait times would be on other colors (if any). I have to wait a little bit regardless because they have to ship it to my choice of Fido store.

----------


## avishal26

> _Originally posted by ExtraSlow_ 
> *I like the 300C on the highway, but I found visibility poor in the city. Not sure if it was just the way I had my seat adjusted or what. Definitely my favourite Chrysler product though.*



Yeah the Hemi is great on the hwy - great mileage too - I averaged 9.5 L / 100km the entire 700km trip while on cruise between 120 - 130kph.

The visibility is not the greatest - what I found weird was that the freakin rear-view mirror is kinda in the way too haha

----------


## quick_scar

2014 F150 Platinum Ecoboost

Here it is the day I brought it home (late posting). Have made a few changes already. More on the way.

----------


## eglove

> _Originally posted by quick_scar_ 
> *2014 F150 Platinum Ecoboost
> 
> Here it is the day I brought it home (late posting). Have made a few changes already. More on the way.*



Congrats! Pathfinder and everything all gone now?

----------


## quick_scar

> _Originally posted by eglove_ 
> * 
> 
> Congrats! Pathfinder and everything all gone now?*



Not yet but everything is for sale. Pathfinder, Diesel, and the del sol.

----------


## mazdavirgin

> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> * 
> 
> Interesting. 
> 
> When I was researching it, I read testimony from Police officers that it was very effective on people as well as animals. I also read reviews suggesting it worked well on dogs. I also watched videos of it in use and the dogs seemed to be having a terrible time.
> 
> Streams are better IF you can hit the person, but I agree, if there is a lot of wind coming back at you, it's not going to be great. If someone is panicking, their hit rate will be better with a cone/spray, even though it has other disadvantages.
> 
> I couldn't find a way to order police grade spray into Canada - do you know of anywhere? This stuff was dirt cheap, I'd be happy to try a different kind as well.*



Why not buy bear spray at MEC?

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by mazdavirgin_ 
> * 
> 
> Why not buy bear spray at MEC?*



Because my GF does not want to run with a giant bear spray canister haha. The dog spray fits in her palm, and has a strap for running. Also, there are no bears where she runs - if she got stopped by a cop, there would be no reasonable explanation.

As far as I know you can't buy the stream-style police grade spray in Canada, so the "dog" spray was the next best thing.

----------


## lamp_shade_2000

> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> * 
> 
> Because my GF does not want to run with a giant bear spray canister haha. The dog spray fits in her palm, and has a strap for running. Also, there are no bears where she runs - if she got stopped by a cop, there would be no reasonable explanation.
> 
> As far as I know you can't buy the stream-style police grade spray in Canada, so the &quot;dog&quot; spray was the next best thing.*



I would be interested to know where to get a decent mase/pepper spray for the mrs as well. Something compact that she can take running and when she works late she can have on her for when creeps start creeping.. Honestly, its an actual issue I'm having.

----------


## spikerS

> _Originally posted by lamp_shade_2000_ 
> * 
> 
> I would be interested to know where to get a decent mase/pepper spray for the mrs as well. Something compact that she can take running and when she works late she can have on her for when creeps start creeping.. Honestly, its an actual issue I'm having.*



If you find one, let me know, I want one for Baygirl as well.

----------


## blitz

Picked it up yesterday!

New Daily - P645Z + 55SDM by ryankarr, on Flickr

----------


## theken

new grill

----------


## Go4Long

I have that same one. So awesome. Don't underestimate the sear station... So awesome.

----------


## redblack

> _Originally posted by spikerS_ 
> * 
> 
> If you find one, let me know, I want one for Baygirl as well.*



lots of different ones available here. They are local in calgary

https://www.ammosupply.ca/shop/kit/203/

----------


## Vagabond142

It pays to check out concert listings monthly....

» Click image for larger version

May 16, 8 PM: Sci Fi/Adventure and John Williams music showcase  :thumbs up:  




May 23, pretty much all evening  :crazy nut:

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## theken

> _Originally posted by Go4Long_ 
> *I have that same one. So awesome. Don't underestimate the sear station... So awesome.*



 I will 100% agree to that statement. Quite an expensive grill, but worth it. I have used the sear station to do a ahi tuna tonight, and did a wagyu beef a couple nights ago. Awesome grill.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Booked a last minute trip to San Francisco:
 

Also picked up a new travel tripod (7" tall):

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Mista Bob

Finally built myself a new pc. Re-used some bits from the previous PC I built.

I5 4690k overclocked to a mild 4.308ghz
ASUS Z97 Pro-Gamer motherboard
16gb G.Skill Ares dual channel ram
EVGA GTX 970 FTW+
Case is a Fractal Design Define R5
CPU cooler is a Cooler Master Nepton 280L water cooler.
Reused my PSU, HDD and SSD.

Excuse the crap pic

----------


## killramos

Actually have some interesting stuff to post for a change!

 

The stupid thing was in my hands less than 24 hours after purchase. I was expecting to maybe have it for the Stanley Cup finals  :ROFL!:  Its pretty damn loud to, much to the wife's disdain

» Click image for larger version 
» Click image for larger version 
On Sale socket set!

» Click image for larger version 
Motomaster 3 ton Jack

» Click image for larger version 
On Sale Torque Wrench

A bit of a big haul on the tools side but i decided i need to be a grownup (  :ROFL!:  ) and actually own some tools to be able to take care of things properly on the car or around the house. The maximum socket set was just to good to pass up, looks like their sale worked because it was what got me in the store to spend even more money lol.

Splurged on the expensive jack as i needed something low enough to get under the car but still high enough and with enough tonnage to lift my truck.

Now i can actually change my own tires at my leisure.

----------


## schocker

> _Originally posted by killramos_ 
> *Splurged on the expensive jack as i needed something low enough to get under the car but still high enough and with enough tonnage to lift my truck.
> 
> Now i can actually change my own tires at my leisure.*



That jack is da real mvp. I have used mine for years and it is great. Way better than the old one I had that had so much give in the handle you could never lift anything low.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

The big MM socket sets are surprisingly good for the price and are a great way to get started. Pick up their big sets of combination wrenches for ~$30/set on sale and you'll really be in business.

----------


## killramos

Yea the socket sets are like 80% off or something stupid right now... They have pallets of them sitting in the middle of aisles. Lifetime warranty on the maximum stuff too which is great.

I cheaped on the torque wrench and went for normal master craft (50% off). I figure ill upgrade to a better unit down the road but this will be more than suitable for torquing lugs which i what i wanted it for anyways.

I actually spent like 30 minutes in the store looking at the jacks that were there. playing with them seeing how they release etc. And considering the profile and lift. I don't think I will be disappointed. I have noticed ( from beyond threads) that they sometimes go on sale but you cant win it all.  :dunno:  

next on the list will be a cool tool chest/bench to store the sockets in. I think i might go for something a touch nicer than mastercraft for that since they are mostly for looks lol. Costco's units are pretty nice looking.

----------


## schocker

^^The kirkland tool chest is super nice. I do like the mastercraft maximum one though. I just have no room in my garage so I am going to be building cabinets instead.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

You just missed out on CT blowing out all of their old line of Maximum boxes, the regular Mastercraft ones kinda suck.

Don't be too surprised if you don't actually end up buying a better torque wrench - I've been using that same one for years and never had any problems with it.

If you're doing really precise torque work and are concerned about calibration, I'd reccommend a digital torque adapter like this one (watch out for a sale) as they are extremely accurate and basically never need recalibration (<1% drift over 10,000 cycles). Plus, you can use it to check the calibration on your clicker-style wrenches by chucking it up in a vise. Princess Auto also sells one periodically.

----------


## killramos

Nice that sounds good to me. I'm just getting into stuff so I am trying not to get ahead of myself. This is a good start. 50 bucks for a half inch drive torque wrench seemed VERY fair.

Trying to con my uncle into selling me his '68 Camaro SS 350 conversion that he has neither the time nor money for so I need to get my garage set up for a bit of wrenching that comes with owning any classic. His son is coming up on college age so i can maybe squeeze him a bit for a quick cash sale  :ROFL!:  

 :thumbs up:

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Hang onto your receipts, if you want to take advantage of the lifetime warranty you need to produce the original receipt. Other than that, you can't beat CT deals for dirt cheap tools that aren't complete garbage. Nice haul!

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> *Hang onto your receipts, if you want to take advantage of the lifetime warranty you need to produce the original receipt. Other than that, you can't beat CT deals for dirt cheap tools that aren't complete garbage. Nice haul!*



While it's never a bad idea to keep (or digitize) receipts, I've claimed warranty on a number of Mastercraft tools at CT and never even been asked for a receipt. Princess Auto, however, started asking a couple of years ago.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> * 
> 
> While it's never a bad idea to keep (or digitize) receipts, I've claimed warranty on a number of Mastercraft tools at CT and never even been asked for a receipt. Princess Auto, however, started asking a couple of years ago.*



Maybe their policy has changed. I've only ever made a handful of claims, but each time I was asked for the original receipt. Good idea just to digitize it though, if they accept that. It could also be one of those things where it depends what individual is working that day haha.

----------


## killramos

Regardless. I'll file the receipts tonight! Easy insurrance

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

To be more accurate, the receiptless exchange is the norm for Mastercraft-branded hand tools with the lifetime warranty. Anything else (power tools, non-Mastercraft etc) without a lifetime warranty will need the receipt.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

I thought the reason they needed the receipt is because the warranty is only for the original owner, but I could be wrong. I found a RFD thread where it seems people didn't need the receipt, so it sounds like maybe they don't care anymore.  :thumbs up:

----------


## taemo

damn you GAS  :Bang Head:  

one of the very few 35mm cameras left that I'm curious to try
» Click image for larger version

----------


## blitz

Sweet! I've always wanted to try one too, so don't sell it until you let me try it out  :ROFL!:

----------


## nobb

> _Originally posted by killramos_ 
> *
> 
> » Click image for larger version 
> Motomaster 3 ton Jack
> 
> Splurged on the expensive jack as i needed something low enough to get under the car but still high enough and with enough tonnage to lift my truck.
> 
> Now i can actually change my own tires at my leisure.*



Been looking for this jack but the website doesnt have it listed. Is this still on sale in store? What price?

----------


## Dave P

Pretty pumped.

----------


## killramos

> _Originally posted by nobb_ 
> * 
> 
> Been looking for this jack but the website doesnt have it listed. Is this still on sale in store? What price?*



Found it at the Marlborough location 249 dollars.

I think the red one is being discontinued in favor of exactly the same thing in black and silver. They had both on the shelf same price same features, physically identical, when i was there 2 days ago. 1 red left and 3-4 black.

http://www.canadiantire.ca/en/automo...ontent=Default

Though like i said, 249 in store ( 329 online maybe due to shipping weight?)

----------


## nobb

Ah, discontinued...that's why it's not online. Was hoping for it to be closer to $120 because that's what I paid when it went on sale last year. Looking for a second one.

----------


## phreezee

> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> *To be more accurate, the receiptless exchange is the norm for Mastercraft-branded hand tools with the lifetime warranty. Anything else (power tools, non-Mastercraft etc) without a lifetime warranty will need the receipt.*



Depends on the Manager/Location/Staff. I have had a manager at the Dalhousie CT look me in the eye and say "How do I know where you bought it from" when trying to do a warranty claim on a Mastercraft Maxiumum tourque wrench. I lost my shit.  :Bang Head:

----------


## lilmira

> _Originally posted by phreezee_ 
> * 
> 
> Depends on the Manager/Location/Staff. I have had a manager at the Dalhousie CT look me in the eye and say &quot;How do I know where you bought it from&quot; when trying to do a warranty claim on a Mastercraft Maxiumum tourque wrench. I lost my shit. *



Just tell him that you are going to return a mastercraft sledge hammer in a minute and if he questions whether the hammer is from the store, it will match the hole in the wall perfectly kinda like Cinderella.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by taemo_ 
> *damn you GAS  
> 
> one of the very few 35mm cameras left that I'm curious to try
> » Click image for larger version*



You found one? Nice.  :thumbs up:  

Love the Konica gear (as you already know haha).

----------


## ercchry

first i was like "$400 all in to fly to LA and back?! hell ya!"



then i was like $80 for a rental car?! yup, why not



then i had to figure out what to do...

and thats when things went downhill

two nights here:





a day on this beast:



dinner here:



drive down the coast to this place for two more nights



and try a little of this:



and of course ample amounts of this:

----------


## BavarianBeast

Wait what?

$400 RT to LA?

I'm in.

----------


## ercchry

and flipstah was giving me shit for it not being cheap enough...  :ROFL!:  

dunno if the sale is still on, but just booked it yesterday. leaving thursday night and back monday night... but its still $400 if you leave friday night and come back monday morning... missing a grand total of 5 hours of work monday  :Shock:

----------


## BavarianBeast

Shit, looks like the sale is over.

I think $400 RT to LA is a bargain. I just want to go ride some roller coasters lol.

----------


## ercchry

me too... im thinking these roller-coasters should be good  :Big Grin:

----------


## BavarianBeast

You'll be pretty close to magic mountain, may as well swing by and give X2 a ride  :Big Grin: .

That drive will be beautiful. I've spent a fair bit of time in LA and driving down there never gets old (outside of gridlock) specially with that bike!

----------


## ercchry

yeah, hopefully with the bike i can avoid any gridlock, but have never lane split before... so i might pussy out  :ROFL!:  

i've flown into LA a bunch, but this will be the first time i actually spend any time in the city. usually go south or east out to the desert

----------


## bjstare

> _Originally posted by ercchry_ 
> *yeah, hopefully with the bike i can avoid any gridlock, but have never lane split before... so i might pussy out  
> 
> i've flown into LA a bunch, but this will be the first time i actually spend any time in the city. usually go south or east out to the desert*



Lane splitting in LA is the tits. Fold your mirrors in, and you can just cruise. My experience has been awesome, traffic will often part a little bit if they see you coming too.  :thumbs up:

----------


## lilmira

Not the best pic but she's going home in a few days  :Smilie:

----------


## Disoblige

> _Originally posted by lilmira_ 
> *
> Not the best pic but she's going home in a few days *



Sweet. Pics of seats!

----------


## lilmira

Haha I'll take some better pics of the interior when I bring her home. It's been a long wait.

----------


## MrSector9

> _Originally posted by ercchry_ 
> *me too... im thinking these roller-coasters should be good  
> 
> *



I suggest riding mullholland to the 23 and take it to the coast, I drove it at night (in a chev spark) and it made me feel sick.

You are going to be completely wiped out after that ride, I am pretty jealous.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by killramos_ 
> *Nice that sounds good to me. I'm just getting into stuff so I am trying not to get ahead of myself. This is a good start. 50 bucks for a half inch drive torque wrench seemed VERY fair.
> 
> Trying to con my uncle into selling me his '68 Camaro SS 350 conversion that he has neither the time nor money for so I need to get my garage set up for a bit of wrenching that comes with owning any classic. His son is coming up on college age so i can maybe squeeze him a bit for a quick cash sale  
> 
> *



FYI the combination wrench sets I was talking about**:

http://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/to...l#.VTlj7tLBwXA

will be going on sale for $70 as of Friday, while the ratcheting wrench set:

http://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/to...l#.VTlkktLBwXA

will be $150.

----------


## Go4Long

that's a frickin awesome deal for the ratcheting wrench set. best I've seen.

----------


## ZMan2k2



----------


## Dumbass17

^^^^ and, thoughts?

----------


## ZMan2k2

I haven't gotten it yet. It's left Mississauga last I checked. I'm hoping for improved sound from my S5, with as little bulk as possible. It weighs 8oz., and runs off the battery of the phone with the included OTG cable. I'll maybe make a thread in the electronics section after some listening time.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by Go4Long_ 
> *that's a frickin awesome deal for the ratcheting wrench set. best I've seen.*



Yeah, and it's a _very_ complete set as well. I'm tempted even though I already have a couple of the smaller sets, but I will probably hold out for a set of offset reversibles.

----------


## ZMan2k2

> _Originally posted by ZMan2k2_ 
> *I haven't gotten it yet. It's left Mississauga last I checked. I'm hoping for improved sound from my S5, with as little bulk as possible. It weighs 8oz., and runs off the battery of the phone with the included OTG cable. I'll maybe make a thread in the electronics section after some listening time.*



Yes, I'm quoting myself. Just thought I'd update, and let everyone know I'm returning it. I've read some more reviews, with less "flowery" language, mostly on Head-Fi.org, and they mention that with Android Lollipop, and the Cozoy Astrapi, it's hard to tell the difference with sound quality, unless you really just want to increase the volume of your device to deafening levels. Not for me, and with my reasonably inexpensive RHA T10i's, I don't think the $160 price hit is worth the minimal improvement in sound quality that I might get, as mentioned in a few reviews. Since my phone is my portable DAP, and the RHA's are my more expensive of my IEM's, I've decided that it's not worth it, and return the Cozoy Astrapi.

----------


## ZMan2k2

> _Originally posted by ZMan2k2_ 
> *I haven't gotten it yet. It's left Mississauga last I checked. I'm hoping for improved sound from my S5, with as little bulk as possible. It weighs 8oz., and runs off the battery of the phone with the included OTG cable. I'll maybe make a thread in the electronics section after some listening time.*



Yes, I'm quoting myself. Just thought I'd update, and let everyone know I'm returning it. I've read some more reviews, with less "flowery" language, mostly on Head-Fi.org, and they mention that with Android Lollipop, and the Cozoy Astrapi, it's hard to tell the difference with sound quality, unless you really just want to increase the volume of your device to deafening levels. Not for me, and with my reasonably inexpensive RHA T10i's, I don't think the $160 price hit is worth the minimal improvement in sound quality that I might get, as mentioned in a few reviews. Since my phone is my portable DAP, and the RHA's are my more expensive of my IEM's, I've decided that it's not worth it, and return the Cozoy Astrapi.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by ZMan2k2_ 
> * 
> 
> Yes, I'm quoting myself. Just thought I'd update, and let everyone know I'm returning it. I've read some more reviews, with less &quot;flowery&quot; language, mostly on Head-Fi.org, and they mention that with Android Lollipop, and the Cozoy Astrapi, it's hard to tell the difference with sound quality, unless you really just want to increase the volume of your device to deafening levels. Not for me, and with my reasonably inexpensive RHA T10i's, I don't think the $160 price hit is worth the minimal improvement in sound quality that I might get, as mentioned in a few reviews. Since my phone is my portable DAP, and the RHA's are my more expensive of my IEM's, I've decided that it's not worth it, and return the Cozoy Astrapi.*



That's unfortunate. I was going to grab one based on your suggestion. 

Looks like it was too good to be true.

----------


## Vagabond142

A little toy for zipping around and learning quadcopters  :Big Grin:  Has a 720P camera in it so I can review my flying to see where I can improve and upload fun vids to youtube if I make any  :Big Grin: 

» Click image for larger version

Holy Stone F180C micro quadcopter full kit. $85 off Amazon.ca  :Big Grin:

----------


## ipeefreely

Anyone else get one of these in the mail?  :Burn Out:

----------


## avishal26

» Click image for larger version

----------


## ZMan2k2

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> That's unfortunate. I was going to grab one based on your suggestion. 
> 
> Looks like it was too good to be true.*



It was said that it powered over-ears well, but fairly sensitive IEM'S like mine, don't really benefit from this.

----------


## Ekliptix

New downpipe for the Fiesta ST. Stock vs ATP model

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by ZMan2k2_ 
> * 
> 
> It was said that it powered over-ears well, but fairly sensitive IEM'S like mine, don't really benefit from this.*



I wasn't going to use it for my Grados but my IEMs for commuting. 

I think ill just get an E5 instead.

----------


## ZMan2k2

Changed my mind. It's making a trek across the country, least I could do is give it a test. If it improves the bass response on my IEM'S, then I'd be happy. Right now it's a little sloppy out of the phone, so if it improves anything, it's worth keeping. So keep an eye out in the electronics section. So far, Canada Post tracking says I'll get it Tuesday, I've built a demo playlist with all types of music, so I'll give it a thorough listen.

----------


## ZMan2k2

> _Originally posted by ZMan2k2_ 
> **







> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> That's unfortunate. I was going to grab one based on your suggestion. 
> 
> Looks like it was too good to be true.*



Don't bother. I tried it out for two hours on my demo playlist of songs, and first, I get better volume out of my Samsung S5 then I do out of the Cozoy. Second, the sound is so similar between my phone and Cozoy, maybe an edge to the Cozoy here, but not enough to validate the $160 hit to the wallet. And, when connected to the Cozoy, you can't take phonecalls with a mic headset, you have to unplug, then talk on the phone. It has plastered all over the box, "Made for iPhone", so maybe iPhone users would get a better experience, but for me, no difference. IMO, not worth it. I've already contacted the seller, and plan to return it.

----------


## bjstare

> _Originally posted by avishal26_ 
> *» Click image for larger version*



Do you mind me asking how much you paid/where you got them? Currently considering getting a set of these.

----------


## G-ZUS

Picked this up, whoever owned it before was DIRTY  :Barf:

----------


## BavarianBeast

Going 700hp+ this summer. Figured I may as well build the internals.

----------


## Jlude

> _Originally posted by cjblair_ 
> * 
> 
> Do you mind me asking how much you paid/where you got them? Currently considering getting a set of these.*



I have a set that I have hardly used. I'm in New Brunswick, if you want to pay for shipping (no idea how much it will be, but probably not cheap), you can have them. I have a nice bench with them also.

----------


## Dumbass17

> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> * 
> 
> FYI the combination wrench sets I was talking about:
> 
> http://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/to...l#.VTlj7tLBwXA
> 
> will be going on sale for $70 as of Friday, while the ratcheting wrench set:
> 
> ...



Thank you for this, got the $70 set on friday

----------


## Lex350

bought another one of these since my ring size changed.

----------


## ddduke

> _Originally posted by cjblair_ 
> * 
> 
> Do you mind me asking how much you paid/where you got them? Currently considering getting a set of these.*



I would stay away from those and try the powerblocks instead. They're a real pain to change weight if you don't have the holder for them. 

I use mine when I go out in the field and swapped those for the powerblocks because they're more convenient for swapping weight/travelling and they offer other cool add ons like a bar to attach the 2.

----------


## avishal26

> _Originally posted by cjblair_ 
> * 
> 
> Do you mind me asking how much you paid/where you got them? Currently considering getting a set of these.*



Bought them at Mega Fitness 

They are on sale right now for $289 shipped which is the main reason I picked them up. They also have a package deal for elevated stands and a bench.

The website looks a bit sketch but I ordered Monday and it was FedEx'd from Ontario and arrived Friday. Paypal verified as well.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

They're a bit more expensive than the Mastercraft/Gearwrench wrenches mentioned earlier, but Amazon has a screaming deal on the Proto Industrial reversible spline drive wrenches and I couldn't say no.



The item number is for the SAE set and the description is for the metric set so I'm not quite sure which is going to arrive, but at that price IDGAF.  :ROFL!:

----------


## [email protected]

New (used) picker truck:

» Click image for larger version

Let me know if you guy's need stuff moved!

----------


## flipstah

~100sqft. of ceramic tiles for <$150. Thanks, Kijiji!

----------


## jwslam

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *~100sqft. of ceramic tiles for &lt;$150. Thanks, Kijiji!*



According to instagram they cost a lot more than $150  :Cry:   :Cry:   :Cry: 

Finally got one of these; i never use the bathroom fan because I always forget to turn it off...

----------


## austic

New Sedan 2015 fully loaded C400


with this interior

----------


## lilmira

> _Originally posted by austic_ 
> *New Sedan 
> 
> with this interior 
> 
> *



 :thumbs up:

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by jwslam_ 
> * 
> According to instagram they cost a lot more than $150   
> *



My fender was already fucked from ski trips. This one was the worst one out of all them though.  :ROFL!:

----------


## Canmorite

> _Originally posted by G-ZUS_ 
> *Picked this up, whoever owned it before was DIRTY *



Is it just me or is the bumper protruding 6 inches out? May be just the angle  :Confused:

----------


## KO22

Just picked up this bad boy from BC

----------


## G-ZUS

> _Originally posted by Canmorite_ 
> * 
> 
> Is it just me or is the bumper protruding 6 inches out? May be just the angle *



it's not you, the mounting clips on the pass. side are broken off

----------


## Dumbass17

> _Originally posted by jwslam_ 
> * 
> According to instagram they cost a lot more than $150   
> 
> Finally got one of these; i never use the bathroom fan because I always forget to turn it off...
> *



we have one in the unit we are renting, but it's tied into the light. SO ANNOYING as you cannot talk to someone when they are getting ready in the bathroom because the fan is so loud :P




> _Originally posted by KO22_ 
> *
> 
> Just picked up this bad boy from BC*



this is awesome.
what is it? cost?

----------


## jwslam

> _Originally posted by Dumbass17_ 
> * we have one in the unit we are renting, but it's tied into the light. SO ANNOYING as you cannot talk to someone when they are getting ready in the bathroom because the fan is so loud :P*



At least you'll never leave the light on!  :ROFL!:  

Keeping on track: another recent purchase (not this exact one, but you get the idea)
» Click image for larger version

----------


## reiRei

I got this thing:

----------


## Hakkola

Upgraded to 2011-v3 socket, just need to do some cable management and turn that cooler the right side up. 5930k. Love it. 

Also got the new Logitech Orion KB, has replaced my K70 RGB, I think I like it better.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Now I look like this:

----------


## spikerS

Newest tool additions:

Airless piston pump sprayer.


Needed a new tool box for my drills, Have so many bits, drivers, screws/whatever, they needed their own box.


and a new Brad Nail Gun

----------


## bjstare

Finally no more constant resetting of watches. This was long overdue.

» Click image for larger version

----------


## eblend

Picked up one of these as I am starting a new job that requires driving, no more transit for me:



Also picked up some form fitting mud flaps, cargo mat, bug deflector, got a new wind shield installed, new radio button, small items to fix her up. 

Now I got two vibes in one hole...

----------


## AE92_TreunoSC

I always felt like Toyota forced the Vibe to take that back window as a hindrance for sales. Otherwise a good car!

----------


## JudasJimmy

Picked up one of these yesterday, and of course it had to rain. 2015 Z06

----------


## spikerS

> _Originally posted by JudasJimmy_ 
> *Picked up one of these yesterday, and of course it had to rain. 2015 Z06
> 
> 
> *



fucking SEX! 

That is a sweet car! congrats man! :I'd Hit it!:

----------


## 03ozwhip

> _Originally posted by cjblair_ 
> *Finally no more constant resetting of watches. This was long overdue.
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



My motor crapped out on one of mine, so now I have 3 automatics with only 2 spots that work instead of 4. Now I gotta rotate again. First world problems lol

That is nice looking. Where did you get it?

----------


## corsvette

Judas, that Z06 is sweet. Would love to hear your thoughts on it...such an awesome machine!! Congrats!

----------


## The_Penguin

I've spent way too much time dealing with a mouse problem, but I think I'm winning.
3 POE IP cameras with night vision and motion detection, and 4 of these traps:

----------


## JudasJimmy

> _Originally posted by corsvette_ 
> *Judas, that Z06 is sweet. Would love to hear your thoughts on it...such an awesome machine!! Congrats!*



I haven't really been able to rip on it yet. GM forces you to do a 800km break-in (redline at 4500 instead of 6500). But I did tromp on it a few times. It's pretty scary, and loud. I assume it's on par with the 2009+ ZR1. I'm already addicted to driving it though, rain or shine

----------


## Redlyne_jr



----------


## mr2mike

> _Originally posted by Redlyne_jr_ 
> **



Your gf's gonna love those!  :Big Grin:

----------


## jacky4566

Now to find the bindings!

Jones Aviator
» Click image for larger version

----------


## Team_Mclaren

» Click image for larger version

----------


## max_boost

:Big Grin:

----------


## bjstare

> _Originally posted by 03ozwhip_ 
> * 
> 
> My motor crapped out on one of mine, so now I have 3 automatics with only 2 spots that work instead of 4. Now I gotta rotate again. First world problems lol
> 
> That is nice looking. Where did you get it?*



Amazon. They're on Ebay too, but it was a little cheaper on amazon. $50 shipped, showed up in ~1 week.





> _Originally posted by Team_Mclaren_ 
> *» Click image for larger version*



 :Clap:  Awesome. The new M5's are just so sick. Congrats.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

Picked up a 1999 4Runner with a 4" suspension lift, 2" body lift, armor, 33s.

Replaces BRZ.

Miata 4lyfe otherwise.

----------


## msommers

New delivery vehicle, Sam?? I know a guy with a Transit and absolutely loves the thing, and it won't die! He has so many km's on it lol.

Good impression of the employees at 9th Ave I take it?

----------


## nismodrifter

> _Originally posted by Team_Mclaren_ 
> *» Click image for larger version*



holy baller  :Shock:

----------


## Ekliptix

New DSLR, Canon 70D. Finally upgrading after my trusty 20D has served me for 11 years. Got all this new for $1,250US.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> _Originally posted by Team_Mclaren_ 
> *» Click image for larger version*



Zeit?

----------


## Ekliptix

> _Originally posted by JudasJimmy_ 
> *Picked up one of these yesterday, and of course it had to rain. 2015 Z06
> 
> 
> *



Looks great! Manual or auto? 

I was at a 1/2 mile race this past weekend. There were a bunch of new Z06s. They were all doing 125mph at the 1/4 mile point and 148mph at the 1/2 mile point. 125mph is what my 08 Z06 (450whp) does in the 1/4, but from what I've read, all the great aero parts on the new Z06 help with cornering but hamper the top end. Whatever, when is anyone going to go 125mph anyway? Love the car.

----------


## ercchry

» Click image for larger version

Mine is the black one! Most fun bike i've ever ridden, hands down... no contest 

Got it yesterday, already ripped off the graphics and made ktm badges to replace them, and removed reflectors... now just have to clean up the tail

----------


## Crazyjoker77

Had to pick up a new daily driver. Insurance wrote off my 12 after a 17 year old girl drove into the back of it while it was parked. New one is optioned out. Track pack W/ 3.73s, torsen diff, Brembos, Recaros, Glass Roof, Electronics Package. Took these as before pictures as it wont be stock for long. 

 
 


And the final picture of my 12  :Bullshit!:

----------


## relyt92

> _Originally posted by Crazyjoker77_ 
> *Had to pick up a new daily driver. Insurance wrote off my 12 after a 17 year old girl drove into the back of it while it was parked. New one is optioned out. Track pack W/ 3.73s, torsen diff, Brembos, Recaros, Glass Roof, Electronics Package. Took these as before pictures as it wont be stock for long. 
> 
> *



 Lookin good, big plansÉ

----------


## JudasJimmy

> _Originally posted by Ekliptix_ 
> * 
> Looks great! Manual or auto? 
> 
> I was at a 1/2 mile race this past weekend. There were a bunch of new Z06s. They were all doing 125mph at the 1/4 mile point and 148mph at the 1/2 mile point. 125mph is what my 08 Z06 (450whp) does in the 1/4, but from what I've read, all the great aero parts on the new Z06 help with cornering but hamper the top end. Whatever, when is anyone going to go 125mph anyway? Love the car.*



It's manual. too bad there is no track here anymore. I'd like to see what it would do in the 1/4. Auto's are faster, but I prefer the fun factor I have with standard. Are you keeping your vette?

----------


## Vagabond142

> _Originally posted by Crazyjoker77_ 
> *
> 
> And the final picture of my 12  
> *



Not to make light of a crappy situation, but the sign at the front of your car and the "dent" in the back of your old car kind of made me chuckle a bit. But hey, you came off on the top end of things with a new tricked out ride  :thumbs up:

----------


## triplep

The speakers I wanted to buy were to expensive so I had to settle with one of these.....

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by jacky4566_ 
> *Now to find the bindings!
> 
> Jones Aviator
> » Click image for larger version*



How much and where?




> _Originally posted by Team_Mclaren_ 
> *» Click image for larger version*



Nice! Winning. 

 :Pimpin':

----------


## msommers

> _Originally posted by triplep_ 
> *The speakers I wanted to buy were to expensive so I had to settle with one of these.....
> 
> 
> 
> *



What did you want to buy to settle for this  :ROFL!:

----------


## jacky4566

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> How much and where?
> *



The Aviator retails at $580 got it on sale for $400 even at Ski Cellar (last years model). I got the last one at the Chinook location so you might be hard pressed now.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by jacky4566_ 
> * 
> The Aviator retails at $580 got it on sale for $400 even at Ski Cellar (last years model). I got the last one at the Chinook location so you might be hard pressed now.*



30% off? CHEAP.

----------


## benyl

> _Originally posted by Crazyjoker77_ 
> *
> And the final picture of my 12  
> *



That's a write off? What was the threshold? I'd rather have a new car, but I can't believe that can't be repaired for a reasonable amount.

----------


## bjstare

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> 30% off? CHEAP.*



If you want a cheap board, try and find an excuse to go to Whitefish for a weekend this summer. A couple summers back, I got a Lib Teck Dark Series for like 50-60% off (i forget exactly, but it was a great deal) at the one of the small shops in town.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by cjblair_ 
> * 
> 
> If you want a cheap board, try and find an excuse to go to Whitefish for a weekend this summer. A couple summers back, I got a Lib Teck Dark Series for like 50-60% off (i forget exactly, but it was a great deal) at the one of the small shops in town.*



There's a snowboard store on the main strip so we might be thinking of the same one. 

Whitefish is really nice but last time I went, might as well call it Banff 2.0 as all the plates I saw were from AB.

----------


## triplep

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> * 
> 
> What did you want to buy to settle for this *



805D - to start putting together a home theater system. But out of my price range at $5,500.

Then I looked at the CM6 S2 at $3,200 and a pioneer receiver was around $2,000.

So I figured, I don't have a dedicated theater room yet, and when I will in 5 years, I will splurge and by the 805D, 803D, and a center and receiver.

----------


## Crazyjoker77

> _Originally posted by benyl_ 
> * 
> 
> That's a write off? What was the threshold? I'd rather have a new car, but I can't believe that can't be repaired for a reasonable amount.*



I'm not sure what the actual threshold was but apparently when i was talking to the appraiser there is 28k in damages just to the back alone and he said that wasnt even factoring in the minor front end damage (she pushed it 8ft into a commercial truck that was parked in front of my car) or factoring in my aftermarket parts. Considering I only payed 27k for the car brand new 4 years ago doesn't surprise me one bit it was wrote off.




> Not to make light of a crappy situation, but the sign at the front of your car and the "dent" in the back of your old car kind of made me chuckle a bit. But hey, you came off on the top end of things with a new tricked out ride



No body ever ends out on top when dealing with insurance.(even though this is 0% my fault) This happened 5 weeks ago now and i still haven't seen a penny from insurance but they through me a lowball offer and forced me to take the rental car back after only 2 weeks so I had to buy something new out of my own pocket. Intact FTL :Bang Head:   :thumbsdown:   :Bang Head:   :thumbsdown:   :Guns:

----------


## Graham_A_M

http://www.ebay.com/itm/56mm-aluminu...item3ce9d45e73

^ Just a rad & fan for my '38 Chevy. Shitty thing is, its only rated to 700hp. I'll be going *well* past that, so I think I'll just have to watch the temp gauge quite carefully.

----------


## corsvette

Decided to try out a 29er. Picked up a Specialized Crave Comp.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## BavarianBeast

Another toy to cause havok with. 

http://xm42.com/

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## bjstare

^Sweet jesus. Why? haha don't get me wrong its awesome, but why?

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## BavarianBeast

My co-worker was just asking me the same thing.. It was awesome and I just had to buy one haha. 

I have a farm outside the city and we blow up a lot of stuff. I figured it might come in handy to start a camp fire or to clear the sidewalks too.  :ROFL!:

----------


## ExtraSlow

a tiger torch AKA weed torch is useful for melting ice and weed control. I use mine for both in my urban yard. Pretty relaxing way to spend a winter evening as well. That flamethrower looks like it would be a little harder to use, but slightly more awesome. 

I'm buying this for the weekend. My trailer tire valves aren't accepting air properly. Hoping it's the cores . . .

----------


## mr2mike

If you have a flat roof, you could also do roof repairs with that and/or a house insurance claim.  :ROFL!:

----------


## max_boost

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *New delivery vehicle, Sam?? I know a guy with a Transit and absolutely loves the thing, and it won't die! He has so many km's on it lol.
> 
> Good impression of the employees at 9th Ave I take it?*



Great people to deal with. The vehicle itself fits my needs albeit slow lol 




> _Originally posted by nismodrifter_ 
> * 
> 
> holy baller *



What is that? M5?

----------


## freshprince1

Giant Trance 3. 27.5"....so fast. Just needs to find some decent trails around Okotoks now. Been on the same ones for years.

----------


## Ekliptix

> _Originally posted by JudasJimmy_ 
> * 
> It's manual. too bad there is no track here anymore. I'd like to see what it would do in the 1/4. Auto's are faster, but I prefer the fun factor I have with standard. Are you keeping your vette?*



I'd guess yours would do high 11's in Calgary on street tires. Mid to low 11's on slicks with a big launch. Just bench racing. I am planning to sell mine down here, but I'm having a tough time emotionally since there really isn't another car I want more. I'd have to spend 2x as much to get into your car.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> _Originally posted by cjblair_ 
> *^Sweet jesus. Why? haha don't get me wrong its awesome, but why?*



Pretty obvious...




Do you know anyone up here that has actually received one Sugarphreak? I'm wondering what Customs is going to think of it, lol.

----------


## msommers

> _Originally posted by triplep_ 
> * 
> 
> 805D - to start putting together a home theater system. But out of my price range at $5,500.
> 
> Then I looked at the CM6 S2 at $3,200 and a pioneer receiver was around $2,000.
> 
> So I figured, I don't have a dedicated theater room yet, and when I will in 5 years, I will splurge and by the 805D, 803D, and a center and receiver.*



I've read nothing but amazing things about the Diamond series. Their only negative seems to be their inflated price tag.

That sound bar should be awesome though!

----------


## spikerS

> _Originally posted by Sugarphreak_ 
> *I found this one the site:
> 
> What practical uses do flamethrowers have?
> 
> -clearing snow/ice
> -eliminating weeds between pavement cracks
> -controlled burns/ground-clearing of foliage/agricultural
> -insect control
> ...



Tiger torches and such areA-OK, but actual flame throwers I thought were illegal.

I even seem to recall mythbusters having to get special permission to build one to test a stunt, and apparently had to jump through a lot of hoops to get permission. But that is the states after all.

*EDIT* just went and researched it, and apparently completely legal in 40 states, and of course california restricts them.

Carry on.

----------


## taemo

score!


saved $1000 since wife and I were going to use our AC gift cards to get these kind of prices

----------


## msommers

So. Fucking. Jelly.

----------


## taemo

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *So. Fucking. Jelly.*



yeah pretty stoked right now, can use our AirCanada gift cards for some other flights next year then  :ROFL!: 





> _Originally posted by D'z Nutz_ 
> * 
> 
> You could have saved a few more bucks!
> 
> http://yycdeals.com/calgary-to-hong-...68-after-taxes*



I got the tip for flighthub from that deal, the flights that I booked was for YYC-HKG then NRT-YYC only though since we're also going to Thailand and Singapore

----------


## D'z Nutz

> _Originally posted by taemo_ 
> * I got the tip for flighthub from that deal, the flights that I booked was for YYC-HKG then NRT-YYC only though since we're also going to Thailand and Singapore*



Still a good deal! Jeez, I just realized how far ahead in advance you booked. I wonder if I should do the same.

----------


## taemo

> _Originally posted by D'z Nutz_ 
> * 
> 
> Still a good deal! Jeez, I just realized how far ahead in advance you booked. I wonder if I should do the same.*



do it man, then we'll meet you in Thailand, Singapore or Japan!
bummed that we're staying for only 1 night in HK but 10 nights in Thailand, 2 nights in SG and then Japan from March 27-April 3 for the Cherry blossom

btw been checking the prices since March/April  :ROFL!:

----------


## D'z Nutz

> _Originally posted by taemo_ 
> * 
> 
> do it man, then we'll meet you in Thailand, Singapore or Japan!
> bummed that we're staying for only 1 night in HK but 10 nights in Thailand, 2 nights in SG and then Japan from March 27-April 3 for the Cherry blossom*



I'd definitely consider it, but I anticipate needing to go back to HK but I don't know when yet. Tempting though

----------


## flipstah

A lot of cheap flights popped up yesterday!

Good deal.

----------


## stevelou

Just picked up this for a pretty decent price. Couldn't resist the triple.

----------


## bjstare

^Nice! Where is it?

----------


## stevelou

Out in Okotoks

----------


## eblend

One of these fucking things for the wife, nearly $700 with customs and duties....

She wanted the red one but they only apparently sell the red ones in warm places, so had to order online. Went into the store locally last weekend and once she found out they can't be had locally she kind of gave up, so this will be a nice surprise for her

----------


## KuruptEX

Picked this up for the wife

----------


## eblend

> _Originally posted by KuruptEX_ 
> *Picked this up for the wife 
> 
> *



Out of curiosity, how much does LV bag like that cost?

I told my buddy I spend $700 on the bag, and he said that was way more expensive than LV or other name bags...I don't do name bags, wife really isn't into name brand stuff (thanks god), so this is the first bag I bought. I thought the price was fairly reasonable and always assumed coach and all those other brands are way more expensive. I know I bought my ex a Burberry wallet once and it was in the $350 range or so, always assumed bags more expensive. 

The TB bag was on sale for $486 USD (down from $695USD)....I wouldn't have bought it at the original price

----------


## benyl

$1,080.

http://ca.louisvuitton.com/eng-ca/pr...er-azur-008789

----------


## G-ZUS

^ Looks like they went down in price

----------


## HomespunLobster

Now to assemble it all

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Garage package, I assume? What size and what did it cost you?

----------


## eblend

> _Originally posted by benyl_ 
> *$1,080.
> 
> http://ca.louisvuitton.com/eng-ca/pr...er-azur-008789*



Cool thanks, I thought so, so my friend is full of shit  :Smilie:

----------


## Go4Long

you guys are all talking about purses like they were sewing machines or something... :P

----------


## msommers

$1000 purses  :ROFL!:

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *$1000 purses *



It's literally an empty purchase. You buy it and it's empty.

I guess wives can fill it with their husband's balls.  :dunno:

----------


## msommers

Cheaper than divorce I guess  :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:

----------


## bjstare

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> It's literally an empty purchase. You buy it and it's empty.
> 
> I guess wives can fill it with their husband's balls. *



You're single, aren't you  :ROFL!:

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by cjblair_ 
> * 
> 
> You're single, aren't you *



I'm just bitter.  :Cry:

----------


## ercchry

i dunno how he doesnt have a girl.. i mean he is so smooth... i dont know how yelling a random name at a girl and her telling you that you are mistaken... then asking her out doesnt work!  :ROFL!:

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by ercchry_ 
> *i dunno how he doesnt have a girl.. i mean he is so smooth... i dont know how yelling a random name at a girl and her telling you that you are mistaken... then asking her out doesnt work! *



Hahahaha you bitch.  :ROFL!:

----------


## msommers

He just needs to accept the MILFs coming to him instead.

----------


## flipstah



----------


## avishal26

got two of these... 

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Hallowed_point

Bought a new daily driver from T&T Honda..09 civic Si. First import I've owned. The test drive really won me over, fun little cars. Never really considered a Honda as a serious option before.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## Hallowed_point

> _Originally posted by Sugarphreak_ 
> *Sweet! Welcome to the import side*



Totally different driving experience than the OHV V8 powered. Cars I've owned. It likes to be flogged to 8 grand. Still adjusting to it. It certainly handles and brakes better than my mustang. It was a totally random test drive, glad I did it. Preferred the Civic to a 12 v6 mustang as well as the genesis coupe. It pays to test drive and not rush into a purchase!

----------


## mr2mike

You obviously didn't try the Veloster! 
Mar thinks you should have... 
 :ROFL!:

----------


## msommers

Agreed. You could have carried more bikes than you could have imagined.

----------


## Hallowed_point

haha, I don't mind the styling of the veloster turbo model. It's quirky but I kind of like it. That said, hyundai has come a long way but I still didn't find the gen coupes to feel like a "quality, built to last" type of car. The transmission was also a big selling feature for the honda. Damn smooth.

----------


## J.M.

^ nice pick up man, never imagined you owning a Honda haha

----------


## AE92_TreunoSC

I've always been curious to how those Si's react to different fuel grades. Everyone I play with always seems to have different amounts of power. I think they recommend premium, which doesnt really change the price of a tank much so its worth using if it seems to respond well to it!

----------


## Hallowed_point

Me neither..but doing the same thing over and over again daily driving muscle cars gets old. Too harsh and clunky for dailys. Too thirsty and high maintenance. Yeah it calls for 91 octane, so that's what she gets. It'll be interesting to see how the mileage is. Can't be worse than 19 L/100 Kms in the stang haha

----------


## carzcraz

Bike #2.

Aprilia Shiver

----------


## Aleks

> _Originally posted by Hallowed_point_ 
> *Bought a new daily driver from T&amp;T Honda..09 civic Si. First import I've owned. The test drive really won me over, fun little cars. Never really considered a Honda as a serious option before.*



Is it really an import if it's imported from Alliston Ontario? 

Fun cars for sure. 09-11 are the best ones to get imo.

----------


## Redlined_8000

I think most if not all of the 8th gen civic sold here are from the Ontario plant.

Congrats on the purchase hallowed lol. Never thought you could live with such little torque. My civic is full bolt on and I made 117wtq on Tomas dyno lol. Fun cars for sure tho! It's a blast.

----------


## Hallowed_point

^True enough! Well I guess it is a domestic in a sense then. Yeah I really wanted to avoid the 3rd gear pop out issue and also get the updated front end. It's a little weird going back and forth from my mustang. Mustang will burn the tires from 2000-4800 rpm through the first few gears easily. Once it hits 5000 its gasping for air. The Honda doesn't give you that sensation at all, but it's really fun in it's own right. The vtec crossover is pretty addictive between 6000-8200 (shit I'm turning into a ricer!) It's funny how a FWD car can feel more stable at high speed and also have better handling than a RWD. I'm way more confident pushing the civic hard.  :ROFL!:

----------


## max_boost

:Love:   :ROFL!:

----------


## sabad66

> _Originally posted by avishal26_ 
> *got two of these... 
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



where did you get those? price? i'm waiting for canadian tire to put them on sale.

----------


## jwslam

> _Originally posted by sabad66_ 
> * 
> where did you get those? price? i'm waiting for canadian tire to put them on sale.*



I think he got them at Canadian Tire, since that's where his IMG is hosted. I also am waiting for a sale on these.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Lowes carries the same model and currently has it on sale for $39.99.

http://www.lowes.ca/wall-mounted-she...kloc=flyerplus

Lowes regular price is $49.99, CT regular $59.99

----------


## sabad66

Hmm didn't realize it was the folding one. I don't think that can handle 4 jeep rims with tires fully inflated. I have to weigh them but i think they are at least 70 lbs each.

I'm waiting for this model:
http://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/mo...l#.VWNw-09VhBc

I think they go on for 50% off every few months. I set up a sales alert on the CT app... hopefully it actually works and notifies me.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> _Originally posted by sabad66_ 
> *Hmm didn't realize it was the folding one. I don't think that can handle 4 jeep rims with tires fully inflated. I have to weigh them but i think they are at least 70 lbs each.
> 
> I'm waiting for this model:
> http://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/mo...l#.VWNw-09VhBc
> 
> I think they go on for 50% off every few months. I set up a sales alert on the CT app... hopefully it actually works and notifies me.*



http://www.princessauto.com/en/detai...ck/A-p8441503e

----------


## chongkee_

> _Originally posted by sabad66_ 
> *Hmm didn't realize it was the folding one. I don't think that can handle 4 jeep rims with tires fully inflated. I have to weigh them but i think they are at least 70 lbs each.
> 
> I'm waiting for this model:
> http://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/mo...l#.VWNw-09VhBc
> 
> I think they go on for 50% off every few months. I set up a sales alert on the CT app... hopefully it actually works and notifies me.*




Edit. Tik tok beat me to it.

Got them installed a few weeks ago.

----------


## schocker

It's all about this badboy tho ]
http://www.proslat.com/products/tire-rack/
 :ROFL!:  
Soon my garage will look like a small shoe store.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Seriously, who didn't see this coming? I recommend Lee Valley. 
They have two types, the cheap ones are $49
http://www.leevalley.com/en/Garden/p...t=2,47447&ap=1

----------


## taemo

> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> *Lowes carries the same model and currently has it on sale for $39.99.
> 
> http://www.lowes.ca/wall-mounted-she...kloc=flyerplus
> 
> Lowes regular price is $49.99, CT regular $59.99*



that is sweet, buying one for hanging our bikes!

----------


## spikerS

> _Originally posted by ExtraSlow_ 
> *Seriously, who didn't see this coming? I recommend Lee Valley. 
> They have two types, the cheap ones are $49
> http://www.leevalley.com/en/Garden/p...47447&amp;ap=1*



Yeah, but we are not all fucking seniors like you. You fit right in there.

----------


## msommers

Lee Valley is the shit! It's just usually expensive

----------


## sabad66

Hmm looks like Lee Valley is sold out for the season




> _Originally posted by Tik-Tok_ 
> * 
> 
> http://www.princessauto.com/en/detai...ck/A-p8441503e*







> _Originally posted by chongkee__ 
> * 
> 
> 
> Edit. Tik tok beat me to it.
> 
> Got them installed a few weeks ago.*



Are you guys pretty happy with this? I'm always a little apprehensive when buying from PA.. stuff is usually junk. But it does say rated for 396 lbs so i think this will do the trick

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by ExtraSlow_ 
> *Seriously, who didn't see this coming? I recommend Lee Valley. 
> They have two types, the cheap ones are $49
> http://www.leevalley.com/en/Garden/p...47447&amp;ap=1*



Those look like the exact same models that Lowes and Canadian Tire carry for cheaper (when on sale). Must all come from the same factory.






> _Originally posted by sabad66_ 
> *Hmm didn't realize it was the folding one. I don't think that can handle 4 jeep rims with tires fully inflated. I have to weigh them but i think they are at least 70 lbs each.
> 
> I'm waiting for this model:
> http://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/mo...l#.VWNw-09VhBc
> 
> I think they go on for 50% off every few months. I set up a sales alert on the CT app... hopefully it actually works and notifies me.*



4 wheels/tires at 70lb each is still under the 300 load limit on the folding rack.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> _Originally posted by spikerS_ 
> * 
> 
> Yeah, but we are not all fucking seniors like you. You fit right in there.*



 I'm the oldest guy my age I've ever met.  :Confused:   :crazy nut:

----------


## chongkee_

> _Originally posted by sabad66_ 
> *Hmm looks like Lee Valley is sold out for the season
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you guys pretty happy with this? I'm always a little apprehensive when buying from PA.. stuff is usually junk. But it does say rated for 396 lbs so i think this will do the trick*



This is the one that I have but pretty much the same.
http://www.princessauto.com/en/detai...ck/A-p8286148e 

Happy with them so far. feels really sturdy after I had them mounted. I bought two of them but haven't got around to mounting the other one. Right now I only have around 200 lbs on it but it's holding up pretty well.

----------


## bjstare

My dad has a couple of the princess auto ones. One of them has his stock 18" setup from a sierra 2500HD, and is definitely sturdy. No idea what those wheels/tires weigh, but it's a shitload. haha

----------


## spikerS

> _Originally posted by ExtraSlow_ 
> * I'm the oldest guy my age I've ever met.  *



Baygirl and I went in there a couple weeks ago. Place was a seniors convention, and it reeked of ben-gay and the screeching of walkers was like nails on a chalk board!

yes, you fit right in!

----------


## msommers

> _Originally posted by cjblair_ 
> *My dad has a couple of the princess auto ones. One of them has his stock 18&quot; setup from a sierra 2500HD, and is definitely sturdy. No idea what those wheels/tires weigh, but it's a shitload. haha*



Exactly what I needed to hear  :Big Grin:

----------


## bigboom

> _Originally posted by max_boost_ 
> * *



Platinum tickets? I'm debating picking some up as that is all that's left.

----------


## Vagabond142

Seeing as it's damned near half price on Amazon atm....

» Click image for larger version

----------


## BrknFngrs

> _Originally posted by max_boost_ 
> * *



Ditto  :ROFL!:  

What city did you buy in max?

----------


## avishal26

> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> *Lowes carries the same model and currently has it on sale for $39.99.
> 
> http://www.lowes.ca/wall-mounted-she...kloc=flyerplus
> 
> Lowes regular price is $49.99, CT regular $59.99*



SONOFAB****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I overpaid by $40 total... since I got two. Didn't even think to check if anyone else had these. $60 seemed fair for each... seeing as how even eBay ones were just as much.

These are rated for 300lbs but I haven't tested that out. I have 4 SUV tires on mine - not sure how it would take 4 rims + tires...

Canadian Tire does Price Match right!?!?

----------


## schocker



----------


## Cos

.

----------


## avishal26

I got them to price match it  :Big Grin:  (even though they technically don`t do it after you purchase... only before)

So I got these for $40 each and they gave me 10% gift card... woohooo $8.00!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## spike98

Pick it up Saturday with a lot of goodies to add.

----------


## spikerS

New saw!

----------


## jwslam

http://www.amazon.ca/Instant-Pot-IP-.../dp/B00FLYWNYQ

http://www.walmart.ca/en/ip/5-drawer.../6000099195291

----------


## Kijho

Untitled by kijho66, on Flickr

and some PoorBoy's + Sonax Polymer Shield  :Big Grin:  


Untitled by kijho66, on Flickr

----------


## Tik-Tok

Have to thank Mrs.Tok for scoring this deal... $1300 Kohler pedestal sink, for $30! It was at the Fargo tv show auction/sale.

----------


## Wakalimasu



----------


## legendboy

Double posting this but I don't care  :Big Grin:  


» Click image for larger version

----------


## ekguy

> _Originally posted by legendboy_ 
> *Double posting this but I don't care  
> 
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



damn!!!

Now that is a nice bike!!!

 :Pimpin':   :thumbs up:

----------


## legendboy

Its mint, full service history at GW since new.
I got a full set of matching gear that fits perfect too. 
Can't wait to get my papers  :Drool: 

I had 2 buddies come over and take it for a rip and both were blown away

----------


## blitz



----------


## D'z Nutz

My god, man! How many do you have now!?

----------


## BigDL

> _Originally posted by Tik-Tok_ 
> *Have to thank Mrs.Tok for scoring this deal... $1300 Kohler pedestal sink, for $30! It was at the Fargo tv show auction/sale.
> 
> *



Wow that is a steal!

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## legendboy

> _Originally posted by Cos_ 
> * 
> 
> Awww I miss my firestorm. Was such a fun/scary bike. haha*



Tomorrow I get my new papers I can hardly stand the wait

----------


## taemo

> _Originally posted by blitz_ 
> *» Click image for larger version 
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



so jelly  :Love:  




> _Originally posted by D'z Nutz_ 
> *My god, man! How many do you have now!?*



he traded his 35mm FLE for the M240, can't wait to hear how the 35mm C Biogon works out for you, read raving reviews about it.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Pulled the trigger on a scuba diving trip to Cozumel at the end of the month:

» Click image for larger version

The GF really wants to do the whale shark swim as well so that is on the agenda:

----------


## Dumbass17

got sick of using aux-in and decided to give a bluetooth adaptor a go. love this thing. lets me skipsongs and answer phone calls while the phone stays put and eyes on the road :P connects really fast via BT and quality is great! highly recommend it

----------


## TopNotch

Powerbeats 2 wireless

----------


## saiyajin

> _Originally posted by Dumbass17_ 
> *got sick of using aux-in and decided to give a bluetooth adaptor a go. love this thing. lets me skipsongs and answer phone calls while the phone stays put and eyes on the road :P connects really fast via BT and quality is great! highly recommend it
> 
> *



how much were those and where did you get them?

----------


## jacky4566

> _Originally posted by saiyajin_ 
> * 
> 
> how much were those and where did you get them?*



That one is the iClever Himbox

I would suggest the Kinivo BTC450, its a little more but looks much sleeker. Still has forward/back controls and auto connects really well.

Also one is mag mount and the other is 3m tape.

----------


## saiyajin

> _Originally posted by jacky4566_ 
> * 
> That one is the iClever Himbox
> 
> I would suggest the Kinivo BTC450, its a little more but looks much sleeker. Still has forward/back controls and auto connects really well.
> 
> Also one is mag mount and the other is 3m tape.*



both look pretty much the same and the cheaper one is magnetic mount  :thumbs up:

----------


## Dumbass17

> _Originally posted by saiyajin_ 
> * 
> 
> how much were those and where did you get them?*



amazon.ca, round 35-40cad including shipping.

----------


## Hallowed_point

Ordered one of these off eBay. Previous owner de badged. I don't want no base model lookin' civic!

----------


## codetrap

.

----------


## sabad66

> _Originally posted by chongkee__ 
> * 
> 
> This is the one that I have but pretty much the same.
> http://www.princessauto.com/en/detai...ck/A-p8286148e 
> 
> Happy with them so far. feels really sturdy after I had them mounted. I bought two of them but haven't got around to mounting the other one. Right now I only have around 200 lbs on it but it's holding up pretty well.*



Ended up picking one of these racks up from PA on Saturday for $83 after tax. Grabbed 5 lag bolts from Home Depot and installed it on Sunday. took about 1.5 hours. Pretty happy with it and it's sturdy even with these huge wheels.

» Click image for larger version

In case anyone is looking for the CT rack, I just got an email alert saying it's going on sale for 69.99 starting June 12:
http://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/mo...-0090078p.html

makes a huge difference in keeping the garage clean

----------


## jwslam

HUD
http://www.amazon.ca/Universal-Vehic.../dp/B00EEV1P7I

----------


## firebane

Some expansion foam, some paint, sand, 45g aquarium and some plants. Created a custom background for my tank.

» Click image for larger version

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Wow, that looks great!

----------


## firebane

> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> *Wow, that looks great!*



Thanks! Here is a small clip of the tank in action.

https://goo.gl/photos/i5F3Ls7U4UbSNiPo8

----------


## Tik-Tok

My god... how did I live without a gas pressure washer before! With the scrubber it took me 1/2 the time to post-winter clean my garage floor and did 3 times as good of a job!

----------


## ekguy

Surgery on my knee tomorrow...Don't think SC2 is going to cut it for two weeks...nor will gta v...sooooo...I got this on steam and getting a joystick in a few hours. 

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Go4Long

Good luck on the surgery. I walked out of the hospital from my first one (repairing meniscus) the second one not so much (torn acl and a pin in the bone it's attached to). Neither one was particularly bad though.

----------


## ercchry

well... i've wanted one forever... most of the body work is done, got the rockers to bondy (metal work is done) and sand/prime, passenger door needs to be sanded and primed, hood needs to be sanded and primed, and ordered a brand new fender instead of screwing around patching the rust spots on the driver's side one and then she is ready for paint, ordered some new hoses since those are leaking and look original, gas tank was refinished, but need to install that. then lots of electrical fun to deal with... wonder if it will make it to street wheelers? doubt it... but we'll see  :Big Grin:

----------


## lilmira

Found me some winter shoes on clearance. The rubber can wait or so I say.

----------


## ekguy

> _Originally posted by Go4Long_ 
> *Good luck on the surgery. I walked out of the hospital from my first one (repairing meniscus) the second one not so much (torn acl and a pin in the bone it's attached to). Neither one was particularly bad though.*



yeah was for my meniscus...but it was a bad tear cuz im crutches for 2 weeks and physio starting this week. At least my latest purchase at Honor Bound Tattoo is taking my mind off my knee pain haha.

----------


## jwslam

> _Originally posted by Dumbass17_ 
> *got sick of using aux-in and decided to give a bluetooth adaptor a go. love this thing. lets me skipsongs and answer phone calls while the phone stays put and eyes on the road :P connects really fast via BT and quality is great! highly recommend it
> 
> *



Just ordered the same one off amazon.

Also bought this to be installed soon:
http://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/mo...l#.VYHltrBMHGg

----------


## max_boost

For the balcony

----------


## Vagabond142

Sony KDL50W800C Android 1080P 3D TV

» Click image for larger version

And playing Tomb Raider Definitive Edition on PS4 on it  :Big Grin:  (no, I have not hidden the cables yet, I just got it up for testing :P)

» Click image for larger version

----------


## ekguy

> _Originally posted by Vagabond142_ 
> *Sony KDL50W800C
> 
> » Click image for larger version
> 
> And playing Tomb Raider Definitive Edition on PS4 on it  (no, I have not hidden the cables yet, I just got it up for testing :P)
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



 :Drool:

----------


## Vagabond142

> _Originally posted by ekguy_ 
> * 
> 
> *



That was about my reaction too  :thumbs up:   :Big Grin:  It took maybe 30 minutes of fiddling with settings to get things perfect for gaming.

I can't wait for my 3D glasses to try out 3D gaming from the PS3 and 3d blurays  :Big Grin:

----------


## schocker

> _Originally posted by Vagabond142_ 
> *That was about my reaction too   It took maybe 30 minutes of fiddling with settings to get things perfect for gaming.
> 
> I can't wait for my 3D glasses to try out 3D gaming from the PS3 and 3d blurays *



That looks pretty sharp. I was going to buy last years model a while ago but never got around to it. I am guessing you got it at bestbuy for the $1k?

My current plan was this on sale or the Vizio 4k 49" m series at costco for $950 as I want to replace my 40" with something newer and bigger as it is 6 or so years old.

----------


## Vagabond142

> _Originally posted by schocker_ 
> * 
> That looks pretty sharp. I was going to buy last years model a while ago but never got around to it. I am guessing you got it at bestbuy for the $1k?
> 
> My current plan was this on sale or the Vizio 4k 49&quot; m series at costco for $950 as I want to replace my 40&quot; with something newer and bigger as it is 6 or so years old.*



I got it on a deal through work. Definitely not from Best Buy  :Shock: 

As to what it replaced, it replaced a CCFL style Insignia 43" I bought off my old roomie. It was finally dying (dead pixels, CCFL fade, heat warp, etc). What really surprised me about the Sony was that a) it comes with a power brick and only uses 19 volts (!!!!!) vs 120 volts, and b) because of the technology in it, it puts off quite literally NO heat. After a full day of gaming the back panel was cold to the touch, and the processing area where all the connections go in was barely warm. Amazing TV  :Big Grin: 

Also, the blacks are REALLY nice.... I know it's a cell phone pic, but this is Guardians of the Galaxy bluray on it (the little light at the bottom of the pic is the power/activity light for the TV):

» Click image for larger version

----------


## schocker

Thanks for the info
I had checked our a review of it and it still looks like a nice good 1080 unit for the price before jumping to 4K.
http://www.rtings.com/reviews/tv/lcd-led/sony/w800c
Still want to see the vizio in person though too.

----------


## 403ep3

Bought a 2015 Jetta tdi  :Smilie:

----------


## A790

Sold the Lexus. 

Bought Mazda's version of the Lexus.

Feck yeh.


(Mine's beige w/ rust accents)

----------


## msommers

Fo realz?

----------


## A790

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *Fo realz?*



Yep.

Decided I'd rather the $10k/yr to go into building equity into my new property. This accomplishes two things important to me:

A) Ensure that I am never underwater on the property, despite realistic market corrections
B) Ensure that when we go to rent the property that we will be cashflow positive from the onset due to the equity we've built.

 :Smilie:

----------


## GTS4tw

> _Originally posted by A790_ 
> *Sold the Lexus. 
> 
> Bought Mazda's version of the Lexus.
> 
> Feck yeh.
> 
> 
> (Mine's beige w/ rust accents)*



Awesome choice, I have an 03 LX and it runs like the day it was made. Has never cost a cent in parts, not one thing has failed in 12 years. 

Love the Mazdas, I would still have my 84 if I hadn't written it off. There is no doubt that one would still be running like brand new if I didn't like jumping and rallying it so much.

----------


## A790

> _Originally posted by GTS4tw_ 
> * 
> 
> Awesome choice, I have an 03 LX and it runs like the day it was made. Has never cost a cent in parts, not one thing has failed in 12 years. 
> 
> Love the Mazdas, I would still have my 84 if I hadn't written it off. There is no doubt that one would still be running like brand new if I didn't like jumping and rallying it so much.*



Ha yea they're certainly good from a bang for your buck perspective.

Wish it was an auto though.  :Frown:

----------


## msommers

> _Originally posted by A790_ 
> * 
> Yep.
> 
> Decided I'd rather the $10k/yr to go into building equity into my new property. This accomplishes two things important to me:
> 
> A) Ensure that I am never underwater on the property, despite realistic market corrections
> B) Ensure that when we go to rent the property that we will be cashflow positive from the onset due to the equity we've built.
> 
> *



That makes far too much sense and willing to sacrifice to be posted on Beyond. What's your problem, Cam?!

----------


## Tik-Tok

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> * 
> 
> That makes far too much sense and willing to sacrifice to be posted on Beyond. What's your problem, Cam?!*



You don't think that will actually last do you? He's got more car related adhd than anyone else on here  :ROFL!: 

Oh, and xperia z3 tablet

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Vagabond142

Well, I get to test out how good Sony's warranty is  :Frown:  Over the week, the TV developed 5 hand sized cloud spots in the lower middle of the screen. I have a ticket in with Sony right now, expecting WestPeak to call Tuesday to set up a service time for a tech to come out and take a look. If it's a panel issue like I think it is, that's a full tv replacement  :Shock:

----------


## A790

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> * 
> 
> That makes far too much sense and willing to sacrifice to be posted on Beyond. What's your problem, Cam?!*



 :dunno:  I dunno what happened. I bought a second house, woke up one day and went "oh man, that's kind of expensive". lol

I am *not* a beyond baller.  :Frown: 




> _Originally posted by Tik-Tok_ 
> *
> 
> You don't think that will actually last do you? He's got more car related adhd than anyone else on here *



Can't buy a car when you've got no monay! LOL

(you know me so well) 

 :ROFL!:

----------


## max_boost

Oh man I'm sad lol that was a nice car bro.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by schocker_ 
> * 
> That looks pretty sharp. I was going to buy last years model a while ago but never got around to it. I am guessing you got it at bestbuy for the $1k?
> 
> My current plan was this on sale or the Vizio 4k 49&quot; m series at costco for $950 as I want to replace my 40&quot; with something newer and bigger as it is 6 or so years old.*



$1,000?! Fuck, I bought Plasma for $800 last year.  :Bang Head:

----------


## A790

> _Originally posted by max_boost_ 
> *Oh man I'm sad lol that was a nice car bro.*



I know. I'll get another one once my rental makes some bloody money!  :ROFL!:

----------


## Aleks

Purchased paint correction for the zhp.  :Smilie:

----------


## ercchry

> _Originally posted by A790_ 
> * 
> 
> B) Ensure that when we go to rent the property that we will be cashflow positive from the onset due to the equity we've built.
> 
> *



whoever gave you that advice sounds like he must be really smart  :Big Grin:  

but that car... damn... you know you can lease a brand new jetta for like $200/month right?  :ROFL!:

----------


## birdman86

» Click image for larger version

Now to find a matching picatinny rail to mount it with :S

----------


## bjstare

> _Originally posted by Aleks_ 
> *Purchased paint correction for the zhp.  
> 
> *



Where did you go/what product did you use?

Also curious on cost, pm me if you are willing to share. Thx!

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## A790

> _Originally posted by ercchry_ 
> * 
> 
> whoever gave you that advice sounds like he must be really smart  
> 
> but that car... damn... you know you can lease a brand new jetta for like $200/month right? *



Haha yea a pretty smart fella gave me that advice.

And why? I drive like... maybe 20km a day. No need. That's the biggest reason I sold the Lexus. We could afford the payments just fine, but why even have them considering how little I drive?

----------


## ercchry

well i did the same thing... but went with the lexus and yeah the reoccurring expense is gone, BUT, there is still maintenance... it would probably be cheaper for me to lease a jetta... but i cant because i like the options in my car

----------


## A790

> _Originally posted by ercchry_ 
> *well i did the same thing... but went with the lexus and yeah the reoccurring expense is gone, BUT, there is still maintenance... it would probably be cheaper for me to lease a jetta... but i cant because i like the options in my car*



Fair point. Maintenance is a thing.

The beauty of a $1,500 beater is that if it breaks too much I'll just get a new one.

But this thing runs like a top if I'm honest. Quite impressive how well it runs and drives.

The rust, though.... ehh, that's a thing. lol

----------


## G

> _Originally posted by Sugarphreak_ 
> *SP's PEX Adventure: Part 2
> 
> 
> 
> Putting in a dedicated irrigation system line*



We have a dedicated 1" pipe for irrigation. Not that I did but I know a few people who actually tapped into the waterline before the meter.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## Tik-Tok

> _Originally posted by Sugarphreak_ 
> * 
> 
> Well that is one way to keep the water costs down, lol. I wonder what kind of fines they would face though if they got caught?
> *



Fines start on page 39, looks like $1500 minimum, but I'm sure there's more than one fine they could slap on you.

https://www.calgary.ca/CA/city-clerk...f?noredirect=1

Edit: that's actually a fuck of a lot of water, if you do get busted. It would take me 7 years of not getting caught to make it worth one fine.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by Tik-Tok_ 
> * 
> 
> Fines start on page 39, looks like $1500 minimum, but I'm sure there's more than one fine they could slap on you.
> 
> https://www.calgary.ca/CA/city-clerk...f?noredirect=1
> 
> Edit: that's actually a fuck of a lot of water, if you do get busted. It would take me 10 years of not getting caught to make it worth one fine.*



If you didn't build the house, I wonder if they would still fine you. If one of the previous owners of a home did something like that, the new owner would have no idea. I wouldn't think digging up the water lines to check if it's tapped before the meter is standard procedure when doing a pre-purchase home inspection. Maybe it's just one of those things that's so rare that you're SOL if they ever catch it.

----------


## ercchry

> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> * 
> 
> If you didn't build the house, I wonder if they would still fine you. If one of the previous owners of a home did something like that, the new owner would have no idea. I wouldn't think digging up the water lines to check if it's tapped before the meter is standard procedure when doing a pre-purchase home inspection. Maybe it's just one of those things that's so rare that you're SOL if they ever catch it.*



simple check, turn off main shutoff, water still coming out of somewhere? well...

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## G

> _Originally posted by Sugarphreak_ 
> * 
> 
> Well that is one way to keep the water costs down, lol. I wonder what kind of fines they would face though if they got caught?
> 
> 
> I was going to go with a 1&quot; line, but they didn't have a hose bib that would connect to it. Even with 3/4&quot;, I had to use an adapter.*



Don't forget that you need a backflow preventor as well.

----------


## ercchry

> _Originally posted by Sugarphreak_ 
> * 
> 
> I doubt that is a standard check though
> 
> You know, it would be fairly hard to catch somebody. 
> 
> There is usually more than enough space to splice in between the meter and the shut off valve. Then, if they were going to come do work on the meter or something, the home owner would know well in advance and be able to swap out the tie-in with a straight piece of pipe. It is a 10 minute job. In all my time in Calgary, nobody has ever come to look at my meter either.*



my shut offs have anyways been on my side of the meter  :dunno:

----------


## blitz

> _Originally posted by ercchry_ 
> * 
> 
> my shut offs have anyways been on my side of the meter *



My house was built in the 70's and my meter is after the shutoff. I pay for all my water though, because I'm not an asshole.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## codetrap

.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## Vagabond142

> _Originally posted by Vagabond142_ 
> *Well, I get to test out how good Sony's warranty is  Over the week, the TV developed 5 hand sized cloud spots in the lower middle of the screen. I have a ticket in with Sony right now, expecting WestPeak to call Tuesday to set up a service time for a tech to come out and take a look. If it's a panel issue like I think it is, that's a full tv replacement *



So, Sony called yesterday. They asked for pictures of the issue. I sent pictures of the issue. They called back 2 hours later, my TV is being replaced outright  :thumbs up:  

Now i just need to wait for WestPeak Service to call me with a delivery date

----------


## G-ZUS

> _Originally posted by Vagabond142_ 
> * 
> 
> So, Sony called yesterday. They asked for pictures of the issue. I sent pictures of the issue. They called back 2 hours later, my TV is being replaced outright  
> 
> Now i just need to wait for WestPeak Service to call me with a delivery date*



Happened to me a few years ago with a projection TV I had, sent pictures of issue with proof of purchase and they gave me a heavily discounted LCD tv. Sony customer service :thumbs up:

----------


## schocker

> _Originally posted by Vagabond142_ 
> *So, Sony called yesterday. They asked for pictures of the issue. I sent pictures of the issue. They called back 2 hours later, my TV is being replaced outright  
> 
> Now i just need to wait for WestPeak Service to call me with a delivery date*



To think you almost had me go out and buy one!  :ROFL!:

----------


## Vagabond142

> _Originally posted by schocker_ 
> * 
> To think you almost had me go out and buy one! *



Well, I expect that with a new series of TV's (hell, the W800C started shipping in MAY this year), there is pretty mcuh the expectation that one panel in ten will go bad. On everything from a $300 TV up to a $10,000 TV, there is a 1 in 10 fail rate out of the box pretty much standard across the board.

That said, the TV still performs like a champ. Fast browsing, really fast switching inputs, lovely colors, deep blacks. i still love it, and Sony's warranty has been excellent. From first call to warranty center call was less than 72 hours, and a resolution was presented within 24 hours of that call. Now to just get the replacement TV  :Smilie:

----------


## BavarianBeast

Got another toy to rip around the farm with.

» Click image for larger version

----------


## schocker

I almost bought the 800B as the picture quality is supposed to be the same and it has a lower input lag but no android OS but I held off for now after seeing the pricing on the US models (800B was $799 on clearance and W800C is $799USD)

----------


## KRyn

> _Originally posted by BavarianBeast_ 
> *Got another toy to rip around the farm with.
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



What will this thing top out at?

Any gophers at your farm?
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## killramos

» Click image for larger version 

New router to replace my time capsule as it has been shitting the bed and have been basically relying on te basement wifi to reach all the way upstairs. 

If it works out as well as I think it will I will buy a second for the basement and set them up as a roaming network. 

Need to get my modem bridged now. A call for another day I guess lol.

----------


## BavarianBeast

> _Originally posted by KRyn_ 
> * 
> 
> What will this thing top out at?
> 
> Any gophers at your farm?
> *



It should do about 120 topped out, still lots of gophers out there, even though we killed about 200 this past weekend haha.

----------


## firebane

$60 deal later got these for the truck..bnib

» Click image for larger version

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

I don't like paying for international shipping, so I flew to Japan and bought a non-export Aerodyne.

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

6L of synthetic 75W90
2L of Dot 4 brake fluid.
Rear diff pinion seal
Two front CV axles
Two front sway bar endlinks
Six spark plugs
Mass air flow sensor
Wiper blades

4Runner is getting all its repairs/maintenence done now. Light bar and audio when this is all done then finally some winter tires and possibly some ghetto paint and I'm done.

----------


## heavyfuel

Edit: 

Meh..

----------


## SkiBum5.0

New DD to replace the M3. Picture was taken at Bugaboo Falls near Radium.

----------


## killramos

> _Originally posted by SkiBum5.0_ 
> *
> New DD to replace the M3.*



 :thumbsdown:  

nice truck tho!

----------


## A790

> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> *I don't like paying for international shipping, so I flew to Japan and bought a non-export Aerodyne.
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



Probably cost about the same... so the trip was free!  :Pooosie:

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> *I don't like paying for international shipping, so I flew to Japan and bought a non-export Aerodyne.
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



KONICHIWA, BITCHES.

----------


## SkiBum5.0

> _Originally posted by killramos_ 
> * 
> 
>  
> 
> nice truck tho!*



Love the e9x's but I figured it would struggle towing a trailer/boat.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by A790_ 
> * 
> Probably cost about the same... so the trip was free! *



Even better, it was a company-paid business trip.  :Pimpin':

----------


## Wakalimasu



----------


## spikerS

> _Originally posted by spikerS_ 
> *New saw! 
> *



So that saw decided to fuck up on me about 45 days after purchase. Brought it back to HD and they refunded my $150.

Went hunting for a new one, and their stock was really low, and I didn't want to spend a whole lot....

Found this in their clearance area.


When I got up to the cash, it rang through for $64.99....That can't be right, I remember this saw being $300...but the pro desk just said to take it...So I ran back and got another saw too...



So I am a happy guy today...

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Nice find!

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

.

----------


## J.M.

wow sick deal spikerS, were those each $64.99?

----------


## spikerS

> _Originally posted by J.M._ 
> *wow sick deal spikerS, were those each $64.99?*



The worm drive was $64.99, the one handed recip saw was $89.99

----------


## spikerS

oh yeah, also picked up these for the kids to have fun with on the weekend.

----------


## taemo

just booked our flight to San Francisco over the Christmas holidays :thumbs up:  
» Click image for larger version

also can't wait for the end of the month as I'm going back to a digital camera with OVF!
» Click image for larger version

----------


## msommers

Solid!!!  :thumbs up:

----------


## jwslam

> _Originally posted by spikerS_ 
> *oh yeah, also picked up these for the kids to have fun with on the weekend.
> 
> *



I remember seeing those on kickstarter; impressed they made it into production.

My latest purchase:
http://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B009...S4ZW1PQXFP5GB6
» Click image for larger version

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by spikerS_ 
> * 
> 
> When I got up to the cash, it rang through for $64.99....That can't be right, I remember this saw being $300...but the pro desk just said to take it...*



Holy shit. I maaaaaay need to take a swing by HD today haha!

----------


## spike98

> _Originally posted by spikerS_ 
> *oh yeah, also picked up these for the kids to have fun with on the weekend.
> 
> *



Where did you get these? I've been looking all over!

----------


## spikerS

> _Originally posted by spike98_ 
> * 
> 
> Where did you get these? I've been looking all over!*



Home Depot, I think they are $13.99

----------


## flipstah

» Click image for larger version

----------


## EK 2.0

» Click image for larger version

Not my picture, but shipped out this morning....

----------


## unkicrackie99

Finally upgraded to full frame!  :Smilie:

----------


## killramos

» Click image for larger version 

Me and groomsmen are doing a top gun theme for our entrance at my wedding. Picked these up to wear. Gunna do the Top Gun theme while walking to the front to.

Fiancee must love me for putting up with my shit lol :crazy nut:

----------


## killramos

delete

----------


## taemo

> _Originally posted by unkicrackie99_ 
> *Finally upgraded to full frame!  
> 
> *



nice!

the 135L is the one lens that I really miss shooting, that lens is sharp and fast!

----------


## Vagabond142

After selling a video card and some other things.....

» Click image for larger version

+

» Click image for larger version

+

» Click image for larger version

+ 

» Click image for larger version

+

» Click image for larger version


And with that, my console collection for the current AND last generation is complete  :thumbs up:  

Hyrule Warriors is a fun way to just smash 17 million enemies into tiny little pieces. Bayonetta 2 is just as good as the first game (so far) and the fact that it comes with the first game as well is even better. But the winner of the day with most time played is, quite honestly.... Splatoon. Who knew that splatting ink everywhere, even when getting completely owned by the enemy team, was so much fun? Nintendo really landed a winner, and I think a few evenings in my future will be filled with ink  :Big Grin:

----------


## GOnSHO

> _Originally posted by unkicrackie99_ 
> *Finally upgraded to full frame!  
> 
> *



Holy crap that is a Ton of cash on the table.. and sitting beside beercans, you are a brave soul.. haha!

----------


## D'z Nutz

> _Originally posted by taemo_ 
> * the 135L is the one lens that I really miss shooting, that lens is sharp and fast!*



Yeah it's such a great lens. It's the reason why I bring both my Canon and Nikon gear to shoots. If there was a good 135/2 solution for Nikon, I'd leave my Canon stuff at home most of the time. C'moooooon Sigma!

I look at that picture and the only thing I zero in on is the watermelon  :ROFL!:

----------


## civicrider

Finally upgraded

----------


## spikerS

> _Originally posted by D'z Nutz_ 
> * 
> I look at that picture and the only thing I zero in on is the watermelon *



+1

----------


## benyl

> _Originally posted by D'z Nutz_ 
> * 
> I look at that picture and the only thing I zero in on is the watermelon *



Did the same. Then I realized that it is so white that it probably tastes like a cucumber.

I need a 135L

----------


## GOnSHO

> _Originally posted by benyl_ 
> * 
> 
> Did the same. Then I realized that it is so white that it probably tastes like a cucumber.
> 
> I need a 135L*



Theres one on Kijiji right now for $875..

----------


## Nova316



----------


## Dumbass17

> _Originally posted by killramos_ 
> *» Click image for larger version 
> 
> Me and groomsmen are doing a top gun theme for our entrance at my wedding. Picked these up to wear. Gunna do the Top Gun theme while walking to the front to.
> 
> Fiancee must love me for putting up with my shit lol*



people like you make me hate weddings haha, enjoy

----------


## navdeep

2009 Lexus isf Blue

Some vossen rims for it 
Tein Coilovers with edc
and CF parts

----------


## navdeep



----------


## Crazyjoker77

Whole pile of flying carbon

----------


## spikerS

^^in keeping with the RC theme...

a whole bunch of aluminium...
» Click image for larger version



and installed!
» Click image for larger version

Except for the wheel wideners...Can you spot the problem?
» Click image for larger version

----------


## HiTempguy1

1980 Toyota Corolla. Rebuilt 3TC with hi-comp pistons, cam, and best of all DUAL SIDEDRAFT WEBERS! This thing is bananas, I giggled the whole time driving it home  :Big Grin:

----------


## 16hypen3sp

Back in the world of trucks after a 7 year hiatus!

----------


## 4doorj

Congrats man!!!! Love love this car in the blue!



> _Originally posted by navdeep_ 
> *2009 Lexus isf Blue
> 
> Some vossen rims for it 
> Tein Coilovers with edc
> and CF parts 
> 
> *

----------


## GOnSHO

Those are the vossens i want for my vette!!

----------


## skyfx

> _Originally posted by spikerS_ 
> * 
> 
> Home Depot, I think they are $13.99*



Which Home Depot??

----------


## navdeep

> _Originally posted by 4doorj_ 
> *Congrats man!!!! Love love this car in the blue!
> *



Thanks man

i kind of like it better then my c63 my wife does for sure

----------


## zipdoa

14" 970m Razer



BBS RC306

----------


## jacky4566

> _Originally posted by HiTempguy1_ 
> *1980 Toyota Corolla. Rebuilt 3TC with hi-comp pistons, cam, and best of all DUAL SIDEDRAFT WEBERS! This thing is bananas, I giggled the whole time driving it home 
> *



Awesome find. Looks like fun!

----------


## GOnSHO

> _Originally posted by 16hypen3sp_ 
> *Back in the world of trucks after a 7 year hiatus! 
> 
> *



Congrats man! i love my Ram!

----------


## 03ozwhip

> _Originally posted by 16hypen3sp_ 
> *Back in the world of trucks after a 7 year hiatus! 
> 
> *



We're twins! Mine's a '13 that I got back in '13 though. I bought it because it looks so nice in white.

----------


## Go4Long

I have a '13 quad cab...also white. Lol

----------


## jacky4566

Maybe you all should start an engineering inspection company :P

----------


## HiTempguy1

> _Originally posted by jacky4566_ 
> * 
> 
> Awesome find. Looks like fun!*



Thanks dude, completely stoked about it! It idles a bit better now that I tightened some of the intake manifold bolts  :Guns:  Now to do a bit of tuning with the webers tomorrow  :Big Grin:

----------


## Graham_A_M

2015 "Country clipper EDGE XLT" 24 hp Kawasaki engine, 52" deck. 

Out the door for $6300, quite happy with it so far, in its whole (almost ready for retirement) 10mins of use.  :ROFL!:  it's definitely commercial duty, and a welcomed upgrade at the farm from our 2013 Husqvarna 22 hp garden tractor. About triple the price, but oh well. Nice to have a zero turn. :Big Grin:  holy shit it goes, doing donuts with it in the yard leaving rooster tails. Hahaha, it's fun.

Plus about another $8k in farm related shit today too. Our gooseneck trailer was full coming home. Urgh today was an expensive day for random shit. :Cry:

----------


## Brent.ff

Semi-custom roof rack. Can't ever get to upload off my phone to work right..

https://www.tacomaworld.com/attachme...ge-jpg.741793/

----------


## 16hypen3sp

> _Originally posted by GOnSHO_ 
> * 
> 
> Congrats man! i love my Ram!*







> _Originally posted by 03ozwhip_ 
> * 
> 
> We're twins! Mine's a '13 that I got back in '13 though. I bought it because it looks so nice in white.*







> _Originally posted by Go4Long_ 
> *I have a '13 quad cab...also white. Lol*



Thanks guys. Looks damn good in white. Driving this thing is amazing.

----------


## roopi

> _Originally posted by civicrider_ 
> *Finally upgraded
> 
> *



I was looking at getting these irons. Any initial thoughts on them?

----------


## GOnSHO

i need a new set of clubs!! those are nice!

----------


## Wakalimasu



----------


## civicrider

> _Originally posted by roopi_ 
> * 
> 
> I was looking at getting these irons. Any initial thoughts on them?*



I love them, I'm getting a lot more yardage with these, and they have nice feel.

----------


## hampstor

After camping for a week in a tent with 3 kids (2 queen sized air mattresses), we decided that we should probably look at a trailer... so my first trailer is a 12ft tent trailer - 03 rockwood premier! Heated mattress on the king and queen slide outs, plus sleeping on the dinette and the couch folds into a bed too. Now I have to find a place to park it.


(Pics is at previous owner's house)

Also picked up a Shimano Sedona 2500FD this morning from Wholesale sports to replace my old Zebco with a broken reverse lock

----------


## FraserB

Ticket to take-off in a plane and ride up to 12,500ft, mandatory debarkation at the top.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Keg party here we come . . .

----------


## C_Dave45

The last two weeks have been a flury of replacing stuff we lost in the accident. We did manage to replace our trailer and among all of the stuff we're putting inside it, this is my most prized new purchase:

----------


## OneGreasyHobo

Ordered these from Urban X a month ago.. Should be in soon hopefully.
20x10

----------


## A790

> _Originally posted by FraserB_ 
> *Ticket to take-off in a plane and ride up to 12,500ft, mandatory debarkation at the top.*



Nice!

----------


## firebane

36" LED Aquarium light in the 10k spectrum. The camera doesn't do any real justice of the difference but in person...  :ROFL!:  

Old:
» Click image for larger version

New:
» Click image for larger version

----------


## killramos

> _Originally posted by firebane_ 
> *36&quot; LED Aquarium light in the 10k spectrum. The camera doesn't do any real justice of the difference but in person...  
> 
> Old:
> » Click image for larger version
> 
> New:
> » Click image for larger version*



Nice!

LED's are just to awesome for aquariums. I love my Kessils on my marine reef.

As for me picked up these bad boys to fill out my home audio:

» Click image for larger version 
Bought that for the wife in her craft room upstairs. Also pretty portable so can be brought outside when i want some tunes. Stopgap until i properly wire my outside rear speakers.

Also this:

» Click image for larger version 

To source into my Home Theatre receiver via optical uncompressed.

In the progress of adding the activity into my harmony as we speak!

Sonos now covers ~ 80% of my house, including 95% of the spaces i actually use. The only notable exclusion is my office which has my bose companions hooked up to my iMac anyhow so no really loss there. I don't have parties in my computer room hahaha.

----------


## Dumbass17

> _Originally posted by 16hypen3sp_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys. Looks damn good in white. Driving this thing is amazing.*



damn all of you! I want a new white dodge, but I want the hood scoops. 
also, i don't need a truck, it's definitely a 'want' haha
/coolstorybro

nice truck!

----------


## taemo

From Russia with love  :Love:  
» Click image for larger version
 :ROFL!:

----------


## Vagabond142

After nearly 6 years searching locally, and usually missing out by a couple of days to a week, FINALLY....

» Click image for larger version

Quite possibly the best rum I've ever had.  :thumbs up:

----------


## birdman86

> _Originally posted by Vagabond142_ 
> *After nearly 6 years searching locally, and usually missing out by a couple of days to a week, FINALLY....
> 
> » Click image for larger version
> 
> Quite possibly the best rum I've ever had. *



Did you have to get on any wait lists or anything? I've been dying to find a bottle of pappy van winkle 23 year but the only lists I've been able to find are pages long for like 6 bottle shipments.

----------


## Vagabond142

> _Originally posted by birdman86_ 
> * 
> 
> Did you have to get on any wait lists or anything? I've been dying to find a bottle of pappy van winkle 23 year but the only lists I've been able to find are pages long for like 6 bottle shipments.*



Blind luck today. Got it at Willow Park (Anderson location), they are renovating and my buddy at work wanted to try some EH 5 year (but lives in the DEEP NW). So, in I go, find the rum section, find the 5 year, and right beside it, a row 6 deep of the 10 year reserve with a little dust on it, so I assume it came from the holding cellar. Grabbed a bottle then and there.

It's lovely rum. Neat without rocks, very strong sugar, alcohol and vanilla on the nose, hot on the tongue with cinnamon and oak, then cools immediately to caramel, and finishes cleanly with a lovely aftertaste of caramel, vanilla and the subtlest hint of salt. (keep in mind I am NOT a professional spirits taster, this is just my subjective opinion.)

That said, it's also near as makes no difference $100 a bottle. But so worth it. Sooooooooooo worth it.

For you PVW 23 year, give the order counter at Willow Park a call and ask to see if it's on the order list. If it is, get your name on it  :thumbs up:

----------


## schocker



----------


## jacky4566

1973 Datsun 240Z with an L28. Looking forward to working on this ride.

----------


## quick_scar

Added this to the stable to keep the vrod company:

» Click image for larger version

----------


## 03ozwhip

Well I sprung for another Citizen Eco-Drive, this time a NaviHawk, I think I'll keep this one, I usually hate blingy and this one is Sooo blingy, that I love it lol

----------


## finboy

A proper door, Home Depot model came with a shitty plastic tank cover, and it took a lot of hunting around to find the right parts. If you read the reviews on the bbq, EVERYONE bitches about the cover, but they had to cut costs somewhere to make up for the different grill.

----------


## syscal

Snagged one of these from Cabela's in Nanaimo.

 



EDIT :: Picture shows two different models of the backpack somehow...I think there was an earlier version of this.

----------


## Maxt

> _Originally posted by jacky4566_ 
> *1973 Datsun 240Z with an L28. Looking forward to working on this ride. 
> *



 :thumbs up:  Classic ride.

----------


## AndyL

> _Originally posted by jacky4566_ 
> *1973 Datsun 240Z with an L28. Looking forward to working on this ride. 
> *



Sweet Z! Build thread time!!!

----------


## firebane

$150 later I got over $300 worth of suspension parts. These are ORD 4" shackle kits as well as greasable bolts.

» Click image for larger version

----------


## blitz

Impulse buy:

----------


## xnvy

> _Originally posted by jacky4566_ 
> *1973 Datsun 240Z with an L28. Looking forward to working on this ride. 
> *



 So jealous!!  :Love:

----------


## zipdoa

255/40/18 PSS's



To go on these:

18x8.5 BBS RC306




To go on this. The tires were $300 more than I paid for the car:

----------


## zipdoa

255/40/18 PSS's



To go on these:

18x8.5 BBS RC306




To go on this. The tires were $300 more than I paid for the car:

----------


## schocker

> _Originally posted by zipdoa_ 
> *To go on this. The tires were $300 more than I paid for the car:
> 
> *



That makes you a true dubber  :ROFL!:

----------


## Critical

> _Originally posted by 03ozwhip_ 
> *Well I sprung for another Citizen Eco-Drive, this time a NaviHawk, I think I'll keep this one, I usually hate blingy and this one is Sooo blingy, that I love it lol*



Looks like a fancier Skyhawk A-T, love radio controlled watches.

----------


## Vagabond142

A little late, I bought this on BeatPort a while back, just never posted



Exceptional progressive and uplifting trance.  :thumbs up:

----------


## klumsy_tumbler

Pick it up on Wednesday

----------


## jmaaa

Took possession 2 months ago, pretty much all settled in

----------


## Disoblige

> _Originally posted by klumsy_tumbler_ 
> *Pick it up on Wednesday*



Sold the Corolla and got yourself a Cayman? Awesome, congrats!

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## 03ozwhip

> _Originally posted by Critical_ 
> * 
> 
> Looks like a fancier Skyhawk A-T, love radio controlled watches.*



Thanks! It is huge though, it's a 48mm definitely the biggest watch I'll have.

----------


## klumsy_tumbler

> _Originally posted by Disoblige_ 
> *
> Sold the Corolla and got yourself a Cayman? Awesome, congrats!*






> _Originally posted by Sugarphreak_ 
> *
> NICE! Congrats!*



Thanks! You could say it's a bit of an upgrade... and we get it just in time for a road trip to Whistler  :Big Grin:

----------


## max_boost

.

----------


## cavalieracing



----------


## Dave P

Pretty Easy Install - 2 inch leveling kit

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## GOnSHO

> _Originally posted by cavalieracing_ 
> **




nice bike!

----------


## Aleks

> _Originally posted by Sugarphreak_ 
> * 
> 
> Very nice!
> 
> Did you go with the Diesel?*



Diesel didn't exist in that version. Looks to be pre 2013?

----------


## vengie

I think Sugarphreak thinks its a Canyon, tough angle to tell from!

----------


## max_boost

> _Originally posted by Aleks_ 
> * 
> 
> Diesel didn't exist in that version. Looks to be pre 2013?*



2011. hand me down in the family.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## gwill

New 6 person hot tub and a new massage chair for the family.

Plug the head phones into the chair while tuning out the family while getting a deep tissue massage... not too shabby.

----------


## ZMan2k2

Not so much a purchase as a provider swap. Going with Telus for service, as I have FTTH in my neighborhood. Optik TV, Internet 25 and home phone. I wanted to switch services on the 20th, as that's when the Shaw billing cycle ends, but Telus could come on the 25th. So, they threw in a $50 bill credit, to cover the costs of the Shaw service for the 5 days. Gotta love customer service!

----------


## bleu

> _Originally posted by cavalieracing_ 
> **



 :Drool:

----------


## 03ozwhip

> _Originally posted by cavalieracing_ 
> **



God. Damn. I don't know you, buuut I hate you. Jealousy's a motherfucker lol

----------


## cavalieracing

> _Originally posted by 03ozwhip_ 
> * 
> 
> God. Damn. I don't know you, buuut I hate you. Jealousy's a motherfucker lol*





She's for sale already!! Haha I found a matt black one that I want

----------


## GOnSHO

> _Originally posted by cavalieracing_ 
> *
> 
> She's for sale already!! Haha I found a matt black one that I want*



lol already?

----------


## Street_Soldier

picked up a couple of these

----------


## cavalieracing

> _Originally posted by GOnSHO_ 
> * 
> 
> lol already?*



I found an 1199S Dark and fell in love!

----------


## Agent_Oorange

^^^ Niiiiccceeeee!

----------


## Dumbass17

> _Originally posted by gwill_ 
> *New 6 person hot tub and a new massage chair for the family.
> 
> Plug the head phones into the chair while tuning out the family while getting a deep tissue massage... not too shabby.
> 
> 
> 
> *



these will be on kijiji by March i bet haha

----------


## rage2

Bought a new car for the mother in law.

----------


## ryuen

My first bike  :Smilie:  

» Click image for larger version

----------


## cavalieracing

> _Originally posted by ryuen_ 
> *My first bike  
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



Smart entry bike!  :Smilie:

----------


## almerick

Finally decided to upgrade from my starter set. Compared to my old set, these things are magical  :I'd Hit it!:  


» Click image for larger version 

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Tik-Tok

Best purchase of the thread. Bow before my mighty peripheral.

----------


## jwslam

> _Originally posted by Tik-Tok_ 
> *Best purchase of the thread. Bow before my mighty peripheral.
> 
> <<floppy drive>>*



So you're able to store all of 30 seconds of moderate quality MP3?

Keeping on track with latest purchases:

----------


## Tik-Tok

> _Originally posted by jwslam_ 
> [B] 
> So you're able to store all of 30 seconds of moderate quality MP3?



A lot of airliners still use 3.5" floppy discs for some systems, lol. I was embarrassed having to buy this today, as our old one bit the dust.

----------


## tehwegz

Well, that explains all the missing, crashed, etc. planes in the last few years. They still use floppy disks...what other corner/cost cutting measures have they been taking? Pilots fresh outta simulator?

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Beastly thing.

----------


## spikerS

^^ So awesome that you got that. I am loving mine, and you can't beat that deal.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by spikerS_ 
> *^^ So awesome that you got that. I am loving mine, and you can't beat that deal.*



Totally! I'm super-stoked to go cut things with it, haha. I'll probably tear into my OSB supply and do a new top for my workbench.

----------


## phreezee

RFD price error! Hopefully it ships!

» Click image for larger version

----------


## gwill

> _Originally posted by Dumbass17_ 
> * 
> 
> these will be on kijiji by March i bet haha*



I'm not sure I'd buy a used one from some random. A lot of the warranties stay with the original owner and who knows if someone properly took care of their hot tub.

But your probably right that we'll see a lot on kijiji next year.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> _Originally posted by gwill_ 
> * 
> 
> I'm not sure I'd buy a used one from some random. A lot of the warranties stay with the original owner and who knows if someone properly took care of their hot tub.
> 
> But your probably right that we'll see a lot on kijiji next year.*



Considering what's gone on in my own hot tub, I don't think I would ever buy a used one... ever.  :ROFL!:

----------


## birdman86

New wheels, barely fit but we got em in there

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Canucks3322

Any lift? I want bigger tires for my R51... What size are those? Looks awesome...

----------


## flipstah

I've been sans preamp for a while. Finally found a cheap one on Kijiji:

» Click image for larger version

----------


## birdman86

> _Originally posted by Canucks3322_ 
> *Any lift? I want bigger tires for my R51... What size are those? Looks awesome...*



No lift, just had to melt/push in some of the fender liner to get rid of a small rubbing.

Tires are 265/75R16 Duratracs (31.7"). I did quite a bit of research on an xterra forum to make sure they'd fit. The procomps are offset which gives it a more aggressive stance but also created the rubbing issue. Pathfinder might be the same size but hard to say, I'd check around some toyota forums for that one.

Edit: pro tip, if you have a canadian tire mastercard you can buy the duratracs there for no fee no interest 12 months equal payments and get 10x canadian tire money back. So no $1200 up front payment and another $45 of free cash back. watch the flyers for 20 or 25% off too.

----------


## ipeefreely

> _Originally posted by Tik-Tok_ 
> * Considering what's gone on in my own hot tub, I don't think I would ever buy a used one... ever. *



I was thinking the same thing!  :ROFL!:  

My RAM came today and I picked up a couple more 4TB NAS drive from MX's one day deals!  :Smilie:

----------


## natty54

mmm beeer

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## gwill

> _Originally posted by Tik-Tok_ 
> * 
> 
> Considering what's gone on in my own hot tub, I don't think I would ever buy a used one... ever. *



Was it like the airbnb orgy? Thats nothing a little bleach won't take care of.

----------


## zipdoa

Really expensive month... bought a stage 3 allroad a couple weeks ago, and then pulled the trigger on this HDJ81/Rhino Rack/RTT/ARB Fridge

----------


## Redlined_8000

Pre-Ordered this.  :Drool:   :Burn Out:  
Cant wait.

----------


## firebane

Price was right so pulled the trigger..

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

If I'm gonna get groceries, I'd like to get a lot of them and rather quickly.

----------


## D'z Nutz

> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> *If I'm gonna get groceries, I'd like to get a lot of them and rather quickly.*



No way!! I've always wanted one of these!! Was this the car you had concerns about the odometer?

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by D'z Nutz_ 
> * 
> 
> No way!! I've always wanted one of these!! Was this the car you had concerns about the odometer?*



Yes indeed, the Registry agreed it was an error on their part and amended their system, and I had the dealership verify the odo readings from the other in-car modules and Chrysler records, and everything came up shipshape.

----------


## relyt92

> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> *
> 
> If I'm gonna get groceries, I'd like to get a lot of them and rather quickly.*



 :thumbs up:  Always liked these, only way to make it better would be another .4L of displacement. Any plans for it?

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by relyt92_ 
> *  Always liked these, only way to make it better would be another .4L of displacement. Any plans for it?*



Would have loved an SRT, but asking prices were just too high for me - nearly four times the price of what I paid for the R/T. Going to probably start with the Tranzformer TCM box to firm up the shifts and see where I want to go from there. A set of the 20" or 22" Viper replica wheels and a mild drop are probably in its future, I really dig that look:

----------


## D'z Nutz

> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> * 
> 
> Yes indeed, the Registry agreed it was an error on their part and amended their system, and I had the dealership verify the odo readings from the other in-car modules and Chrysler records, and everything came up shipshape.*



Nice. Glad you got it sorted out. That's a sweet ride. Can't wait to check it out

----------


## relyt92

> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> * 
> 
> Would have loved an SRT, but asking prices were just too high for me - nearly four times the price of what I paid for the R/T. Going to probably start with the Tranzformer TCM box to firm up the shifts and see where I want to go from there. A set of the 20&quot; or 22&quot; Viper replica wheels and a mild drop are probably in its future, I really dig that look:
> *



 Those wheels definitely suit the car. Being the hemi it should leave you lots of options to make it quicker too.

----------


## Team_Mclaren

> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> *
> 
> If I'm gonna get groceries, I'd like to get a lot of them and rather quickly.*



holy shit thats awesome, been a while since i have driven one.

Agree on the SRT tho, such a wicked car.  :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:  

» Click image for larger version

----------


## KuruptEX

Couple Pair of Flyknit Racers, for the wife and I.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by Team_Mclaren_ 
> * 
> 
> holy shit thats awesome, been a while since i have driven one.
> 
> Agree on the SRT tho, such a wicked car.   
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



Ha! Diamondedge was sure you had the red SRT and I knew I had a picture of it somewhere but couldn't remember for sure.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> * 
> 
> Would have loved an SRT, but asking prices were just too high for me - nearly four times the price of what I paid for the R/T. Going to probably start with the Tranzformer TCM box to firm up the shifts and see where I want to go from there. A set of the 20&quot; or 22&quot; Viper replica wheels and a mild drop are probably in its future, I really dig that look:
> 
> *



I always wanted one too! Are the R/T AWD?

----------


## The_Penguin

Since I haven't been able to drive for the last 6 weeks, and won't be for a while yet.
Gotta keep the battery alive.

----------


## blitz

> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> * 
> 
> Would have loved an SRT, but asking prices were just too high for me - nearly four times the price of what I paid for the R/T. Going to probably start with the Tranzformer TCM box to firm up the shifts and see where I want to go from there. A set of the 20&quot; or 22&quot; Viper replica wheels and a mild drop are probably in its future, I really dig that look:
> 
> *



Do a Charger front end swap too!

----------


## max_boost

New shades

----------


## max_boost

.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by 03ozwhip_ 
> * 
> 
> I always wanted one too! Are the R/T AWD?*



They were available in AWD, but it was fairly uncommon. Mine's RWD.





> _Originally posted by blitz_ 
> * 
> 
> Do a Charger front end swap too!*



I saw this pic the other day and it's got me thinkin'.  :Drool:

----------


## Tik-Tok

> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> * 
> 
> They were available in AWD, but it was fairly uncommon. Mine's RWD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw this pic the other day and it's got me thinkin'.  
> ...




Damn. Now you got me thinking. My subie is too small, I miss having a bigger wagon. A 300 front swap would be sweet too.

----------


## Jlude

> _Originally posted by max_boost_ 
> *.*



And hipster haircut isn't new?  :ROFL!:

----------


## Go4Long

Got sick of there being too many white rams...got a blue one (also went from a quad cab to a crew) :P

----------


## msommers

That's a sweet colour  :thumbs up:

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Blue Mopar? I approve.

----------


## Go4Long

They call it dark ceramic blue...they stole this and a bright orange from the Jeep paint bin for two special colors for ram sports.

----------


## HiTempguy1

» Click image for larger version 

Had these shirts made up for PAX Prime, the white border is removed on the shy guy and the text is moved up closer to the picture.

I wish the R2D2 one didn't have the blue background, but overall I think it will work well with the color of the shirt. I think they turned out alright  :Pimpin':

----------


## killramos

Picked up a new present "for the wife".

 

Wanted a second console for the main floor, both of us just love the XB one as an entertainment system, and she welcomes this over the Xbox 360 20GB Pro that was up there. Basically been waiting for it to be bundled with a game i actually want.

----------


## Redlined_8000

> _Originally posted by killramos_ 
> *Picked up a new present &quot;for the wife&quot;.
> 
> 
> 
> Wanted a second console for the main floor, both of us just love the XB one as an entertainment system, and she welcomes this over the Xbox 360 20GB Pro that was up there. Basically been waiting for it to be bundled with a game i actually want.*



Forza 6 edition xbox one better!  :Big Grin:

----------


## killramos

> _Originally posted by Redlined_8000_ 
> * 
> 
> Forza 6 edition xbox one better! *



She insisted on black as I'm not allowed putting "man cave stuff" on the main floor of the house  :ROFL!:  , she didn't even like the white ones they had a few months back.

The internal HDD space is a moot point anyways as im going to just end up adding a few TB to it later. Esp if the rumors TV DVR functionality pans out this fall.

She can eat her words when i put a playseat in the basement  :Big Grin:

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

225/50/16 Bridgestone RE-71R
Stock AP1 wheels
Karcepts 0.250" front sway bar

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> _Originally posted by Sugarphreak_ 
> * 
> 
> What, no Toyo's? *



Hahahahahahahahahahaha

----------


## cycosis

Still have a couple of months to wait for the G920  :Frown:

----------


## Dave P

Should be fun.

----------


## SkiBum5.0

Go time

----------


## KRyn

> _Originally posted by Dave P_ 
> *
> 
> Should be fun.*



Where did you buy it and how much was it?

----------


## Tearin

Wedding present between my husband and I.

Cannot imagine ever driving a gas powered sedan again.

----------


## Dave P

> _Originally posted by KRyn_ 
> * 
> 
> Where did you buy it and how much was it?*



http://www.shop.sureshotexplodingtargets.com/main.sc

----------


## civicrider

> _Originally posted by Dave P_ 
> * 
> 
> http://www.shop.sureshotexplodingtargets.com/main.sc*



Says they do not ship to Canada.......

----------


## nykz

> _Originally posted by Tearin_ 
> *Wedding present between my husband and I.
> 
> Cannot imagine ever driving a gas powered sedan again.*



Awesome wedding gift  :thumbs up:

----------


## Dave P

> _Originally posted by civicrider_ 
> * 
> 
> Says they do not ship to Canada.......*



Our Canadian manufacturing facility is up and running! This second location allows us to Manufacture and Bring to Canada Sure Shot Exploding Targets quality at reasonable prices! BOTH the Center-Fire and Rim-fire Exploding Target formulas have now been approved in Canada! We have continually improved these formulas and proven them safe for years! With the help of our Canadian Partners we are able to offer a premium product at a great price and we offer the first and only Rim-fire binary target in Canada! We hope the Canadian Shooting Community is as excited to have Sure Shot as we are to be able to bring it to you!

Its via Ammo Canada

----------


## 94CoRd

> _Originally posted by Dave P_ 
> * 
> 
> Our Canadian manufacturing facility is up and running! This second location allows us to Manufacture and Bring to Canada Sure Shot Exploding Targets quality at reasonable prices! BOTH the Center-Fire and Rim-fire Exploding Target formulas have now been approved in Canada! We have continually improved these formulas and proven them safe for years! With the help of our Canadian Partners we are able to offer a premium product at a great price and we offer the first and only Rim-fire binary target in Canada! We hope the Canadian Shooting Community is as excited to have Sure Shot as we are to be able to bring it to you!
> 
> Its via Ammo Canada*



Anytime I google if Tannerite, or exploding targets are legal in Canada - it just seems like a grey area. I envision using it in a gravel pit on personal property.

Stock image, but new rail on the lever. Going to try and get er sighted this weekend.

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Unknown303

> _Originally posted by 94CoRd_ 
> * 
> 
> Anytime I google if Tannerite, or exploding targets are legal in Canada - it just seems like a grey area. I envision using it in a gravel pit on personal property.
> 
> *



I know by the Mclean campground conservation officers and RCMP were called out for a guy shooting binary targets just south of the cattle gate. A few of us talked to the conservation officers after and they admitted that it's a big grey area and should really be done in remote locations or you could still possibly be charged with some random charges I can't quite remember anymore. Cos was there, maybe he remembers..

When then went off near the campground we though someone's propane tank blew up, there were a few people racing out of the campground heading to the explosion expecting to find bodies scattered.

----------


## ExtraSlow

My previous Princess Auto grease gun was always annoying and jamming and I threw it away recently. Went all high end and bought a Lincoln Lube model 1134. 
 
and some grease, blue because it's pretty. 

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## lilmira

> _Originally posted by Tearin_ 
> *Wedding present between my husband and I.
> 
> Cannot imagine ever driving a gas powered sedan again.*



I would be worried if that was a present to you, you know what I mean with the Ashley Madison thing.


jk  :thumbs up:

----------


## Jlude

> _Originally posted by Tearin_ 
> *Wedding present between my husband and I.
> 
> Cannot imagine ever driving a gas powered sedan again.*



I'm interested, but curious about how it will handle the winter months.

----------


## msommers

A small review on your overall experience with the Tesla would be a great asset to the community.

----------


## GOnSHO

Anyone who knows me, knows much of a Blackberry person, but the passport is just too big/square... and how much i hate apples..

so moved onto Samsung...!! 

» Click image for larger version

----------


## EK 2.0

Netflix and chill in full effect....

----------


## austic

Football is back

----------


## Tearin

> _Originally posted by Jlude_ 
> *
> 
> I'm interested, but curious about how it will handle the winter months.*



Husband used to ice race, Solo II and track cars at Race City, so I'm sure he will push the limits (in controlled settings only of course). He bought Nokian Hak 8's for the car. It's a P85D (dual motor) that will get the Ludicrous upgrade, so yes, winter driving will be interesting - at least for me.

But its not just the handling that will be interesting in the cold, the range also drops a small bit with the heater on (ditto A/C), and they say the battery range is significantly reduced when the pack is cold (there's even a heater on it), and pushing snow out of the way increases the rolling resistance of the tires. We'll find out next winter, but based on other people's feedback, on a really cold day, and lots of snow, it could be down 40% from max range. 

Our first impressions were like most - it feels like an awesome roller coaster ride when you initially punch it, but its not a 690 Hp car above 30mph...the Ludicrous upgrade is supposed to fix that issue...I'll make a thread and post some summer driving impressions soon... ...but lets hope the winter testing won't come for a few months.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> _Originally posted by Tearin_ 
> * 
> 
> Husband used to ice race, Solo II and track cars at Race City, so I'm sure he will push the limits (in controlled settings only of course). He bought Nokian Hak 8's for the car. It's a P85D (dual motor) that will get the Ludicrous upgrade, so yes, winter driving will be interesting - at least for me.
> 
> But its not just the handling that will be interesting in the cold, the range also drops a small bit with the heater on (ditto A/C), and they say the battery range is significantly reduced when the pack is cold (there's even a heater on it), and pushing snow out of the way increases the rolling resistance of the tires. We'll find out next winter, but based on other people's feedback, on a really cold day, and lots of snow, it could be down 40% from max range. 
> 
> I'll make a thread and post some summer driving impressions soon...but lets hope the winter testing won't come for a few months.*



I am seriously considering a Model X but cold weather range is my biggest concern. How does servicing work before the Calgary store opens? Was the ordering process pretty smooth?

----------


## Tearin

> _Originally posted by The_Rural_Juror_ 
> *
> 
> I am seriously considering a Model X but cold weather range is my biggest concern. How does servicing work before the Calgary store opens? Was the ordering process pretty smooth?
> 
> *



STORE - The temporary store opens in Chinook very soon (next week?), and they will have a permamant store there soon after...they will have a Ranger (their roaming tech) based here soon as well. I anticipate the service centre won't be in Chinook, but I expect it to be within a few km. The ranger is in town one week a month right now, and deals with most repair issues then. Major work goes to Vancouver till the service centre is open (it was supposed to open before the store, the estimate from last year was July/15).

ORDERING - Ordering was simple...online or in store...they are modeled after Apple Stores, and there's no negotiating on prices, so that stress/fun is gone. 

RANGE - Its not just winter driving, its also wind resistance. The range at the speeds one might drive a P85D is already greatly reduced due to drag. In the summer with the A/C on, you might get 25% less range averaging 130kph (there are calculators online to help estimate this in different EVs).

Its unlikely that if its a snow or ice covered road drivers would be relaxed trying to maintain 130kph, so that probably won't be the _average_ speed (and drag); having to drive more slowly in winter will offset the cold weather effect, so even though the batteries deliver less, and energy is used to heat the cabin, and the rolling resistance in snow takes up more energy, its not like its a full 40% drop in range from what you usually would see in the summer. Its just 40% from the max possible range that Telsa publishes. Even at the best of times on the hot days we had this summer, we are 20% below what the cars max range is. So winter will be another 20%, which can affect trip planning. 

But, its primarily a commuter type car, that unlike most EV has the range to also take the occasional trip...for trip planning, check the Tesla Supercharger map for 2016 (i.e.: that will be the infrastucture in place when the X is out)...in the winter you will still be able to make the jump from one to the next (by design), even with 40% less range (this is for our P85D range, ymmv if you have a smaller battery). Its the situation that you have to be comfortable with - a finite range: in the summer the recharge could be 30 minutes between chargers, while in the winter it might increase to 35 minutes to top up again, so its not much of a difference. I bet winter "range" won't be the make or break of people's purchase decision, IF they can get past the concept of stopping every say 2.5hrs to get a bite to eat at the Supercharger (or other slower charging stations), if you do long distance travelling. 

For us that only arises on 2 or 3 longer trips a year, so we think we will manage it OK. The bulk of our car trips are to the mountains, so if needed, its a quick top up at the Canmore Supercharger to give enough juice to complete the trip (or we also charge at our destination - check Plugshare). As an example, with 4 adults in the car, we were JUST able to do a round trip from S Calgary to Drumheller and back on a 30C day with the A/C at 20C. Round trip was exactly 300km - and there wasn't much traffic to reduce drag  :Wink:

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## KRyn

> _Originally posted by Tearin_ 
> * 
> It's a P85D (dual motor) that will get the Ludicrous upgrade, so yes, winter driving will be interesting - at least for me.
> 
> *



Jeebus, the P85D weighs more than a Range Rover.  :Shock: 
Makes that 0-60 time even that more impressive.

----------


## quick_scar

> _Originally posted by Tearin_ 
> * 
> 
> STORE - The temporary store opens in Chinook very soon (next week?), and they will have a permamant store there soon after...*





This probably explains the 4 Tesla cars parked outside the Hyatt downtown yesterday when I was walking past to the train.

----------


## schocker

> _Originally posted by Tearin_ 
> *STORE - The temporary store opens in Chinook very soon (next week?), and they will have a permamant store there soon after...*



Where do they service these cars vancouver? When they open a store do they open some kind of shop in the city also?

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

From what I understand, if you run out of juice, it's basically a flatbed back home.

Does the lack of tactile knobs bother you? I like having a few knobs so that I don't have to look at the screen as long to determine where my fingers should end up.

----------


## killramos

Looks like a demo event is indeed on at Hyatt. Got stuck behind 2 blue P90D demonstrators (on be demo plates) on my way to get some lunch today. 

There were 2 more silver ones at Hyatt and what looked like a roadster just for show. 
» Click image for larger version

----------


## Tearin

> _Originally posted by schocker_ 
> * 
> Where do they service these cars vancouver? When they open a store do they open some kind of shop in the city also?*



In Van, the shop is within a couple of km of the Tesla store (I woudn't as much call it a dealership, as a store....) Both are near DT.

----------


## Tearin

> _Originally posted by The_Rural_Juror_ 
> *From what I understand, if you run out of juice, it's basically a flatbed back home.
> 
> Does the lack of tactile knobs bother you? I like having a few knobs so that I don't have to look at the screen as long to determine where my fingers should end up.*



FLATBED - Unless you have a long extension cord and are in a residential neighborhood, yep, and on a normal extension cord its 12A 120V charging from a residence, so ya, very slow (under 10 km / hr of charge)...so its tow w AMA or other. But, having said that, I ran out of gas only once (way back when), so in many years of driving, I've managed to make sure I "filled up" before I would run out and not reach the next gas station...I dont expect I'll ever actually run out, I just need to be able to plan a bit better to drive the 690 Hp _Sedan_ (hence its worth the trade off vs a getting an AMG or RS7, other) ...so you always have to make sure you can make it to the next station, its just that right now, there are less places to charge. In town, there are a lot more places to "gas up", so using gas, you dont have to plan very much really...but there actually are more than a few charging places in town creeping up. I figure 10 years out and there will be chargers at a lot more locations. The cost to install a 50A charger is peanuts compared to the infrastucture for a gas station, and Restaurants, Hotels, etc are putting in a couple of plug outlets to attract people (the charging costs are cheap cheap cheap for them, and it lures you in to shop, eat, stay at their hotel, etc). 

Even on trips, gas stations aren't plentiful, but we are so used to planning to make sure we don't run out of gas that we don't realize it now comes naturally, (and if we do run out, for sure, getting more gas is a lot easier than a tow)...as an example of the planning everyone does automatically already: when heading to Banff, I think there are basically two places to get gas ON the highway ("the" Petro Canada, then Canmore) before you reach Canmore. There's one place to Charge (Canmore), so you still are doing some trip planning when driving the gas powered car...its just a lot easier, yes. But, if I am running out in town, its just as easy to ask someone to borrow $0.25 of electricity to get home as it is to ask for $2.50 in gas to reach the next station. Heck, in town, maybe in a few years towing companies will start having a "charging truck" to give a 10 minute boost to EVs, vs having to tow them to a charging station. So, yes, it does take more planning on a longer trip, but there are a few tools that can help, including the NAV on that 17" screen (it has a trip planner mode).

THE SCREEN - So, about the screen, it is cool, for most things, but sometimes it's harder to use when driving than the more typical analog buttons are for some things. You need to flip thru tabs across the top or side to get to where you want to go. To open sunroof, press several keys. To turn down fan, two keystrokes, then tap tap tap it down, and its at the bottom of the screen. A lot is accessible from the steering wheel too (incl fan, temp, sunroof), but you still have to take your eyes off the road to look at the cluster to get to the right menu (typical of most luxury cars nowadays...so you do have that). There's voice command for NAV and Phone and Internet Radio. Oh, and they did leave the analog dial/rotary look to the "digital" speedometer, which the hubby says is a must so that you can see rate of change of the "needle" (and they included a numerical speed too), so they got that right in his mind. But, there's no pure analog controllers except windows, seats, doors, mirrors, vanity lights, and of course the steering wheel does simple stuff in pure analog too (radio, voice commands, etc)....In most well designed cars, adjusting the fan or opening the sunroof is done while still able to look ahead...you dont need to look down as you just "know" where the button/knobs arfter a few uses. Not so much in a Tesla. I think they should have a few more analog buttons, yep. But I never want to give up the 17" nav system showing me traffic jams in town, 17" screen for internet surfing, etc...just give us back a few buttons.

I better start that "Our Tesla Review" thread so we don't hijack the "New Purchases" thread. But with the "show and tell" this weekend, and the dealership arriving, there is more than a bit of buzz about, yep...my ranger did say they were bringing a P90D with Ludicrous speed (I think)...awesome, as its probably less than 2 weeks since the first ones was delivered!

----------


## Tearin

> _Originally posted by Cos_ 
> *^^ I am extremely interested in how your home charging goes, I'd love to get some details on your billing. I work for the utility so for planning we've only really worked out models.*



ENERGY USE - We have a 100A 240V system at the house, so its rated to charge, per code at 80A. Our commute is 84km, mostly Deerfoot (and we avoid rush hour's stop and go, so we are travelling "at speed", so assume we are getting a range divider of at best 1.25). Others will probably do better. But for us, that's effectively 105km of range used for the commute.

We need to charge for say 1h 09m. Tesla calculators assume 85% charging efficiency I think, and hence their estimator is defaulted to 0.12c / kwh accordingly, and it says I use $2.60 a day, and 21.6Kwh. With a more typical 50A plug (40A charge), consumption/price is the same, but it takes 2h 18m to charge. Check out Tesla's calculator, just put a multiplier in for the actual range you think you might get get with A/C or heat, and travelling faster than 55mph...there are other calculators online that are even more sophisticated than theirs and includes these factors, if you want to get more accurate info on charging costs, and they can show how much AC/heat and speed (drag) affects the amount of charge used. 

So to normalize the calc to help with your estimating, if we drive 100 km, the way we normally drive, that works out to 25.9kWh/100km. This is likely on the high side of most EV drivers - who probably don't drive their Nissan Leaf's as fast as owners drive P85D's  :Wink:  ...and in winter I estimate the multiplier will be a bit worse.

tl/dr: For everyone else (who isn't trying to estimate power utility use in the province)...Bascially its 2h 45m ($3.12) of your dryer running at max, to go 100km at fast speed with a 20C cabin temp, on very hot or a moderately cold day. To compare, our now retired commuting vehicle gets 15L/100 km, Premium fuel (assume $1.30), so $19.50/100km. At 55mph in the Tesla, 100km is closer to $2.50, assuming we actually pay 0.12/kWh all in (energy use and delivery).

*We created a new thread to continue to answer any questions about the Tesla and how it drives...hubby has a lot of experience in cars, under the hood, designing (Aero Tech, Mec E, most of EE too) modifying, racing, etc, so, I asked if he'd spend the time to offer up his insight on the forum..he hasn't been on here in years (back when Rage had his 944T), so we'll both be posting under my account, as he said he'd answer some q's as they arise...and I can give my perspectives too.*

----------


## blitz

A set of these for the Fiesta

----------


## Aleks

Just got some winter tires for the Tundra. Got these from a store in Quebec, shipping was $26  :Shock:

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> _Originally posted by Aleks_ 
> *Just got some winter tires for the Tundra. Got these from a store in Quebec, shipping was $26  
> 
> *



Talon Tire?

----------


## Aleks

PMC tire.

----------


## lasimmon

Picked this up today!

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## lasimmon

I did yup.

Picking it up today, first time I have bought a brand new vehicle!

----------


## jampack

> _Originally posted by lasimmon_ 
> *I did yup.
> 
> Picking it up today, first time I have bought a brand new vehicle!*



Congrats! Very nice!

----------


## cyra1ax

:Drool: » Click image for larger version

----------


## spikerS

Excited lol

----------


## ekguy

hahaha can't post my latest purchase but it's soooo tasty 

 :thumbs up:   :Pimpin':   :ROFL!:   :Big Grin:   :Wink:

----------


## ekguy

> _Originally posted by cyra1ax_ 
> *» Click image for larger version*



hated these at first but i was doing the renos for fluour at their sundance location and the parking lot literally had 4 maybe 5 new sti's in the lot and damn it if they haven't grown on me. 

at first they look too bland but then you notice all the small details....and then you hear one rip away hard and you completely get what this car is all about.

congrats on the sweet whip!!!

----------


## relyt92

> _Originally posted by ekguy_ 
> * 
> 
> hated these at first but i was doing the renos for fluour at their sundance location and the parking lot literally had 4 maybe 5 new sti's in the lot and damn it if they haven't grown on me. 
> 
> at first they look too bland but then you notice all the small details....and then you hear one rip away hard and you completely get what this car is all about.
> 
> congrats on the sweet whip!!!*



 I was the same way with these when they first came out, just made me think of a new Camry with a hood scoop.They really have grown on me as I've seen them out and about though.

----------


## cyra1ax

> _Originally posted by ekguy_ 
> * 
> 
> hated these at first but i was doing the renos for fluour at their sundance location and the parking lot literally had 4 maybe 5 new sti's in the lot and damn it if they haven't grown on me. 
> 
> at first they look too bland but then you notice all the small details....and then you hear one rip away hard and you completely get what this car is all about.
> 
> congrats on the sweet whip!!!*



Thank you! I've had my eye on this ever since they released the concept car. Unfortunately they couldn't just copy+paste the concept to production, but there's enough design cues from there that made it to production IMO. The problem with this car is it looks terrible in pictures for some reason. You really need to see it in person for it to visually hit you. When the photos released, I kept thinking the rear third when viewed from the side looked like a 2010ish 3 series. Then there's the embarassing moment when you realize that the front third when viewed from the side looks like the redesigned Corolla.  :Bang Head:  

Really glad I didn't get the WRB though, I picked the dark blue which is a pearl, and I absolutely love it. IMO the black and white colors on this car look absolutely terrible, again I'm not sure why.

----------


## schurchill39

> _Originally posted by spikerS_ 
> *Excited lol*



Jealous! Let me know if you get it to work. I couldn't so I ended up having to return it.

----------


## spikerS

> _Originally posted by schurchill39_ 
> * 
> 
> Jealous! Let me know if you get it to work. I couldn't so I ended up having to return it.*



Will do. I think I am going to try and install it tomorrow night.

----------


## A790

» Click image for larger version

Wife wanted an auto. '03 EX-L V6.

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## spikerS

> _Originally posted by schurchill39_ 
> * 
> 
> Jealous! Let me know if you get it to work. I couldn't so I ended up having to return it.*



2 screws, 15 minutes, and an account later, works perfect on the first try.

----------


## 89coupe

Picked this up for my Wife.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Ordered up a Gen1 Tranzformer for the Magnum so I can dick around with the transmission settings and other stuff.

----------


## G-ZUS

> _Originally posted by A790_ 
> *» Click image for larger version
> 
> Wife wanted an auto. '03 EX-L V6.*



Nice car, I miss my 03 v6 Accord. Too bad about the shitty trannies in them. They drive nicer than the 8th gens too. What did you pick it up for?

----------


## G-ZUS

Recently picked up this e36 328ic m-package

first order of business was to ditch those nasty orange tails and picked up a set thats similar to this. Makes the car look alot more modern.
» Click image for larger version

----------


## schurchill39

> _Originally posted by spikerS_ 
> * 
> 
> 2 screws, 15 minutes, and an account later, works perfect on the first try.*



Son of a bitch! I suck apparently

----------


## Shlade

> _Originally posted by blitz_ 
> *A set of these for the Fiesta
> 
> *



Those are awesome!!

----------


## killramos

> _Originally posted by spikerS_ 
> *Excited lol*



Did you install for attached or detached?

I am pretty sure my wifi doesn't reach my rear detached so I'm not sure if i can make a product like that work.

----------


## EK 2.0

> _Originally posted by Cos_ 
> *After seeing one of these on Arif's facebook I ordered one for me and one for my Dad for his birthday. I got a free 'tractor' out of the deal too. Hahaha
> 
> » Click image for larger version*




Great Purchase!!....haha....


Next up for me is gonna be the VW Bus...

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## dr_jared88

Pre-ordered this:

----------


## blitz

> _Originally posted by dr_jared88_ 
> *Pre-ordered this:
> *



I did too. I already have the bluetooth version, it's sweet  :thumbs up:

----------


## EK 2.0

> _Originally posted by Cos_ 
> * 
> 
> LOL you and my Dad should get together, that's what I got him for last Birthday. I got the BTTF set. Haha*




Werrrd...I have the BTTF set from a while back as well...had the Ghostbusters set sitting around for a long ass time before I got around to assembling it last weekend.

Dunno, it was the F40 kit that seemed to reignite a bunch of interest for whatever reason into Lego...and keep creeping their site for cool kits haha...

----------


## Skrilla



----------


## A790

> _Originally posted by Skrilla_ 
> **



Great car.  :Clap:

----------


## Strider

> _Originally posted by blitz_ 
> * 
> 
> I did too. I already have the bluetooth version, it's sweet *



Preordered a wifi as a second unit?

I have a bluetooth version too, but haven't wrapped my head around the added value of wifi. Start the meat in ice water when you leave for work and turn on the circulator from the office?

----------


## blitz

> _Originally posted by Strider_ 
> * Start the meat in ice water when you leave for work and turn on the circulator from the office?*



Yup  :Smilie: 

With 2 little kids dinner can't wait until 2 hours after we get home, so this will let me have shit ready when we need it. Plus having 2 units for different temp baths won't be the end of the world (beef/chicken/veggies).

----------


## Tik-Tok

> _Originally posted by killramos_ 
> * 
> 
> Did you install for attached or detached?
> 
> I am pretty sure my wifi doesn't reach my rear detached so I'm not sure if i can make a product like that work.*



Mine didn't either, but a Netgear R7000 took care of that.

----------


## A790

> _Originally posted by dr_jared88_ 
> *Pre-ordered this:
> *



What is it?

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by A790_ 
> * 
> What is it?*



It's a sous-vide heater/circulation unit, it just goes on the edge of your pots and does its thing. Pretty slick.

http://anovaculinary.com/

----------


## D'z Nutz

Shit that's actually pretty cool. I was using my crockpot yesterday and was just thinking how I love having food ready when I come home. Since I'm defrosting my meat during the day, why not cook it as well? 

Now I'm thinking of getting one hahaha

----------


## dibbz

> _Originally posted by A790_ 
> * 
> What is it?*



Do you need some vacuum sealing system and appropriate bags to get the most out of it?

----------


## dr_jared88

> _Originally posted by D'z Nutz_ 
> *Shit that's actually pretty cool. I was using my crockpot yesterday and was just thinking how I love having food ready when I come home. Since I'm defrosting my meat during the day, why not cook it as well? 
> 
> Now I'm thinking of getting one hahaha*



http://anovaculinary.com/anova-precision-cooker/wifi/

$50 off with code 'WIFI'

----------


## dr_jared88

> _Originally posted by dibbz_ 
> * 
> 
> Do you need some vacuum sealing system and appropriate bags to get the most out of it?*



From what I've read is most people just use ziploc bags and do water displacement instead of vacuum sealed bags but you certainly can do it that way as well.

----------


## D'z Nutz

> _Originally posted by dr_jared88_ 
> * 
> 
> http://anovaculinary.com/anova-precision-cooker/wifi/
> 
> $50 off with code 'WIFI'*



Yeah I saw that. Makes it even more tempting. Considering I portion, bag, and freeze my meats already, this really is almost a no brainer.

----------


## spikerS

> _Originally posted by schurchill39_ 
> * 
> 
> Son of a bitch! I suck apparently*



If you want to try it again, I don't mind giving you a hand.




> _Originally posted by killramos_ 
> * 
> 
> Did you install for attached or detached?
> 
> I am pretty sure my wifi doesn't reach my rear detached so I'm not sure if i can make a product like that work.*



Detached. I get about 2 bars in the garage. It doesn't need much in terms of wifi strength.

----------


## lint

> _Originally posted by D'z Nutz_ 
> *Shit that's actually pretty cool. I was using my crockpot yesterday and was just thinking how I love having food ready when I come home. Since I'm defrosting my meat during the day, why not cook it as well? 
> 
> Now I'm thinking of getting one hahaha*



look into the instantpot

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by D'z Nutz_ 
> *Shit that's actually pretty cool. I was using my crockpot yesterday and was just thinking how I love having food ready when I come home. Since I'm defrosting my meat during the day, why not cook it as well? 
> 
> Now I'm thinking of getting one hahaha*



If you want to try out sous-vide for cheap, you can use one of these and your Crock-Pot if your pot is non-programmable and has a simple temperature dial.

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/141553021483

----------


## blitz

> _Originally posted by dr_jared88_ 
> * 
> 
> From what I've read is most people just use ziploc bags and do water displacement instead of vacuum sealed bags but you certainly can do it that way as well.*



I bought a vacuum sealer, mainly to stockpile meat from my smoker for the winter. Just got the one from Costco and it's pretty slick too.

Both together are the best culinary dollar I've ever spent, highly recommended.  :thumbs up:

----------


## D'z Nutz

> _Originally posted by lint_ 
> * 
> 
> look into the instantpot*



Holy that's pretty bad ass!




> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> * 
> 
> If you want to try out sous-vide for cheap, you can use one of these and your Crock-Pot if your pot is non-programmable and has a simple temperature dial.
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/141553021483*




My crockpot isn't programmable and only has an off/low/high setting.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by D'z Nutz_ 
> * 
> 
> My crockpot isn't programmable and only has an off/low/high setting.*



That's all you need then. You just stick the pot on High and the magic box just cycles power to keep it at the chosen temperature.

----------


## saiyajin

so you just toss your meats in a ziplock attach to the side of the pot along with the Anova and thats it? that is pretty slick  :crazy nut:

----------


## spikerS

Finally bought a tire rack since I finally have a garage... for $30, I couldn't pass it up!

----------


## Strider

> _Originally posted by lint_ 
> * look into the instantpot*



Instantpot is a great kitchen appliance (I prefer a good old stovetop pressure cooker), but that's the the opposite end of the spectrum from a sous vide immersion circulator.




> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> * If you want to try out sous-vide for cheap, you can use one of these and your Crock-Pot if your pot is non-programmable and has a simple temperature dial.
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/141553021483*



Better off to just buy an Anova for only $150 in the first place, much more versatile (more capacity than your avg crock pot) and you wont' get hotspots/uneven cooking from lack of circulation.




> _Originally posted by saiyajin_ 
> *so you just toss your meats in a ziplock attach to the side of the pot along with the Anova and thats it? that is pretty slick *



Works a bit better with vacuum sealed bags, but that's pretty much the gist of it. Throw it in the water, walk away... come back to perfectly cooked proteins (you'll want to add a finishing step like searing your steak though).

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by Strider_ 
> * 
> Better off to just buy an Anova for only $150 in the first place, much more versatile (more capacity than your avg crock pot) and you wont' get hotspots/uneven cooking from lack of circulation.
> *



Better if you're doing sous-vide regularly perhaps, but if you're just experimenting there's no reason to blow $150 up front. Besides, slow cookers' ceramic pots act like a massive heat spreader - between that and the convection currents, heat distro is quite even and I haven't heard many complaints. Just using a stove element with an aluminum pot or a rice cooker, yeah I could see it generating hot spots.

----------


## spike98

> _Originally posted by spikerS_ 
> *
> 
> Finally bought a tire rack since I finally have a garage... for $30, I couldn't pass it up!*



Where? Need one.

----------


## spikerS

> _Originally posted by spike98_ 
> * 
> 
> Where? Need one.*



Canadian Tire, was a one day sale, but I bet you could go in and get the same price. Holds up to 300lbs and those are my truck tires on there, so they can hold tires that are quite large.

*edit* apparently it is now good all weekend.

http://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/au...-0090100p.html

----------


## msommers

So is that Anova device a fancy defroster? I'm trying to picture making chicken breasts or steak from frozen to on my plate. And is cooking meat (or anything really) in a plastic bag very healthy?

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *So is that Anova device a fancy defroster? I'm trying to picture making chicken breasts or steak from frozen to on my plate. And is cooking meat (or anything really) in a plastic bag very healthy?*



It holds a container of water at a certain set temperature while circulating it.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sous-vide

----------


## Strider

> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> * Better if you're doing sous-vide regularly perhaps, but if you're just experimenting there's no reason to blow $150 up front.*



I use mine 2-3 times a week... Once you get one, you'd never go back to traditional methods of cooking for a lot of proteins.




> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *So is that Anova device a fancy defroster? I'm trying to picture making chicken breasts or steak from frozen to on my plate. And is cooking meat (or anything really) in a plastic bag very healthy?*



It's essentially an element and impeller that heats/holds water at a certain temperature (within 0.1°) and circulates it through a vessel. 

You wouldn't generally start from frozen, but you could.

Best way to show its purpose is something like this


Essentially, heating at low temps with water ensures your food gets cooked evenly throughout. Set the water bath to 131°F, and your steak will never go beyond medium rare, regardless of time (the texture of tender meats will begin to degrade after a very long time though).

It's generally accepted that the temperatures involved are low enough that the polyethylene bags used for sous vide cooking are "safe". I would love to see more research to back that up though.

----------


## msommers

Very interesting, I had no idea this was a process. Certainly worth looking into further, thanks guys  :thumbs up:

----------


## gwill

I pre ordered my new photo radar plate protection from no photo. They guarantee to pay any photo radar tickets you get. I created a thread for it under the automotive esthetics section if you have time to check their links.

Any feedback on the idea is appreciated as I've been following this company waiting for this release for the last 7-8 months.

----------


## saiyajin

> _Originally posted by Strider_ 
> * 
> Instantpot is a great kitchen appliance (I prefer a good old stovetop pressure cooker), but that's the the opposite end of the spectrum from a sous vide immersion circulator.
> 
> 
> Better off to just buy an Anova for only $150 in the first place, much more versatile (more capacity than your avg crock pot) and you wont' get hotspots/uneven cooking from lack of circulation.
> 
> 
> Works a bit better with vacuum sealed bags, but that's pretty much the gist of it. Throw it in the water, walk away... come back to perfectly cooked proteins (you'll want to add a finishing step like searing your steak though).*



youtubed it a bit and some use a plastic container,I'm assuming as long as it can take the heat its ok or are those food quality containers they just look like a plastic bin to me :crazy nut:

----------


## tirebob

Just picked up a sweet little Bosche palm router to help expand some of my woodworking capabilities...

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## AE92_TreunoSC

Bunch of random small stuff this past week.

Bought MGSV for PC using CDKeys.com, saved 15$, this game is crazy 1990's expensive!



New for work, a Lisle from Amazon.




Bent a prop for my Bebop, so I bought new ones, and bought an extended battery pack to try out. Double the capacity and only 25% heavier, should be great to get more time in the air.








These dewalt kits went on sale everywhere this weekend, bought mine from KMS 200$, they'll be 190$ next week!




New flashlight for around the house from Amazon, stupid bright, rechargeable and its only 30$!

----------


## XylathaneGTR

Time for a new whip (boo, site stock image)...really diggin' the auto-damped and locked rear.

----------


## relyt92

> _Originally posted by AE92_TreunoSC_ 
> *Bunch of random small stuff this past week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These dewalt kits went on sale everywhere this weekend, bought mine from KMS 200$, they'll be 190$ next week!
> 
> 
> ...



 Canadian tire has that on for $170 until close tomorrow fyi http://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/de...-0541341p.html

----------


## AE92_TreunoSC

> _Originally posted by relyt92_ 
> * Canadian tire has that on for $170 until close tomorrow fyi http://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/de...-0541341p.html*



^Thats 18v but thanks for the headsup! Mine is the 20v.

----------


## relyt92

> _Originally posted by AE92_TreunoSC_ 
> * 
> 
> ^Thats 18v but thanks for the headsup! Mine is the 20v.*



 Ah fair enough, just remembered seeing the picture in their weekend flyer. Enjoy them!

----------


## eblend

Booked a long overdue vacation. Going for two weeks to two Gran Bahia resorts at the end of November  :Smilie: 

Grand Bahia Principe Punta Cana and Grand Bahia Principe La Romana 

First time to the Dominican, so figure might as well check out a few resorts while there, don't like flying far for only one week  :Big Grin:

----------


## killramos

Grand Bahia Punta is fantastic. One of my better caribbean vacations I have been on. Food was fantastic, prices reasonable, drinks ( aside from beer) great, Pools were clean and well maintained.

You are going to have a blast.

----------


## redline

Love the DR you will have a great time !

----------


## redline

I just booked this! Sandals in jamicia in December

----------


## eblend

> _Originally posted by redline_ 
> *I just booked this! Sandals in jamicia in December 
> *



Enjoy! I went to Bahia in Jamaica a few years back, love Jamaica. From everywhere I been so far for all inclusive type vacations, Jamaica been the best for me.

----------


## ExtraSlow

A shitton of these for a set of boat rails.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> _Originally posted by dr_jared88_ 
> *Pre-ordered this:
> *



My Polyscience just died today.  :Frown:  Ordering an Anova.

----------


## ekguy

> _Originally posted by Strider_ 
> * 
> I use mine 2-3 times a week... Once you get one, you'd never go back to traditional methods of cooking for a lot of proteins.
> 
> 
> It's essentially an element and impeller that heats/holds water at a certain temperature (within 0.1°) and circulates it through a vessel. 
> 
> You wouldn't generally start from frozen, but you could.
> 
> ...



yup we cook everything sous vide at my work. chefs swear by it. our beef tenderloin is ridiculously good...and the steelhead trout... :Drool:   :Drool:

----------


## jwslam

> _Originally posted by lint_ 
> * look into the instantpot*






> _Originally posted by D'z Nutz_ 
> * Holy that's pretty bad ass!
> 
> My crockpot isn't programmable and only has an off/low/high setting.*



I bought one in May. I swear I posted it in this thread but I guess not  :Frown: 
I've only used it 3 times but it's for sure awesome.

----------


## flipstah

Mmm sous vide.

----------


## Strider

> _Originally posted by saiyajin_ 
> * youtubed it a bit and some use a plastic container,I'm assuming as long as it can take the heat its ok or are those food quality containers they just look like a plastic bin to me*



Cambro polycarbonate food containers like this have sort of become the standard.
» Click image for larger version
I guess this counts as one of my recent purchases

Lots of people use other random pots, plastic bins, coolers, etc. It doesn't really matter so much though, since the bag is the only thing touching your food.

----------


## blitz

I just use my big stock pot, that way there's nothing extra to store. 

It's also a good idea to have a big cast iron pan to sear in afterwards, I've found that or the sear burner on the grill work best. 

Sous vide chicken wings finished off on the BBQ are just awesome.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> _Originally posted by Strider_ 
> * 
> 
> Cambro polycarbonate food containers like this have sort of become the standard.
> » Click image for larger version
> I guess this counts as one of my recent purchases
> 
> Lots of people use other random pots, plastic bins, coolers, etc. It doesn't really matter so much though, since the bag is the only thing touching your food.*



I have that, but I need to find someone who can cut a hole in the lid for me. I don't have the equipment.  :Frown:

----------


## D'z Nutz

> _Originally posted by The_Rural_Juror_ 
> * 
> 
> I have that, but I need to find someone who can cut a hole in the lid for me. I don't have the equipment. *



Damn, couldn't even do step one.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by redline_ 
> *I just booked this! Sandals in jamicia in December 
> [/img]*



Whitehouse is probably their best Jamaica property, but there is a 2 hour bus ride to get there that is famous because of how shitty the roads are haha. Just something to be aware of in case you need to prepare for car sickness or anything like that. You'll love it though  :thumbs up:  

What did you pay if you don't mind my asking? I'm always looking for a Sandals deal. The best I've seen was $1,700 for Whitehouse in October 2014.

----------


## redline

> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> * 
> 
> Whitehouse is probably their best Jamaica property, but there is a 2 hour bus ride to get there that is famous because of how shitty the roads are haha. Just something to be aware of in case you need to prepare for car sickness or anything like that. You'll love it though  
> 
> What did you pay if you don't mind my asking? I'm always looking for a Sandals deal. The best I've seen was $1,700 for Whitehouse in October 2014.*



I am going to Whitehouse, but it hard tell the cost because we are taking an upgraded room, and I used credit card points to pay for some of it... also given the time we are going it was way more then what your quotes  :Frown:

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by redline_ 
> * 
> 
> I am going to Whitehouse, but it hard tell the cost because we are taking an upgraded room, and I used credit card points to pay for some of it... also given the time we are going it was way more then what your quotes *



No worries. I've never seen it that cheap since, so don't feel bad haha. Enjoy  :thumbs up:

----------


## gwill

One of my favorite vacations was to a sandals in st lucia. Best food and drinks I've ever had. Looking back we didn't realize how spoiled we were on that trip to really appreciate things. 

I know some friends did the sandals in montego bay and they loved it. If im remembering correct i think you have the 9 miles of uninterrupted beaches with your resort? Just some thoughts on the trips you might do.. the waterfall that you can climb up is nice but try and do that on a private trip otherwise you get herded like cattle with the tour groups. Skip the strippers... it was one of the scariest scenes I've ever seen. And definitely hit up the clubs. I know a lot of people are always scared to wander around Jamaica late at night but they were a blast.

Also for $1700 for a sandals resort and a trip to jamiaca? That's crazy insane to miss out on... most crap resorts in jamaica that are worthwhile to go to start at that.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by gwill_ 
> *One of my favorite vacations was to a sandals in st lucia. Best food and drinks I've ever had. Looking back we didn't realize how spoiled we were on that trip to really appreciate things. 
> 
> I know some friends did the sandals in montego bay and they loved it. If im remembering correct i think you have the 9 miles of uninterrupted beaches with your resort? Just some thoughts on the trips you might do.. the waterfall that you can climb up is nice but try and do that on a private trip otherwise you get herded like cattle with the tour groups. Skip the strippers... it was one of the scariest scenes I've ever seen. And definitely hit up the clubs. I know a lot of people are always scared to wander around Jamaica late at night but they were a blast.
> 
> Also for $1700 for a sandals resort and a trip to jamiaca? That's crazy insane to miss out on... most crap resorts in jamaica that are worthwhile to go to start at that.*



Yeah we ended up going back to Kauai instead in Oct 2014 when I saw $1,700 Sandals, sadly I have never seen it that cheap since. I talked to a travel agent as well who said she's never seen it that cheap in her life. Should have gone I guess lol.

But yeah Sandals has ruined every other all inclusive I've ever been to. I don't think the crazy high end rooms are worth what they cost, but even their base rooms are well above average and include almost all the same resort amenities and privileges (We've had butlers at Sandals before and they were more annoying than anything). The service, cleanliness, food quality, free SCUBA, and free excursions also make it a pretty good deal too. St. Lucia is where we want to go to next.

----------


## redline

I have been to Jamaica before and being to Dunn Falls, the falls you are talking about.

Negril is the place with the 7 mile beach.

Whitehorse is in the middle of nowhere by the map I looked. First time at a Sandals so I am looking forward to it...

----------


## rage2

Pretty fun little toy.

----------


## jdmXSI

> _Originally posted by rage2_ 
> *
> 
> Pretty fun little toy.*



Where did you get yours?

I can't wait to get mine. I ordered directly from Sphero, they should be here in October...

----------


## spikerS

> _Originally posted by rage2_ 
> *
> 
> Pretty fun little toy.*



I want one pretty badly, been waiting for some extra cash to go pick one up.

----------


## birdman86

Pretty good deal on these @ Canadian Tire this week - $60 in store only

» Click image for larger version

----------


## swak

» Click image for larger version

$10/mo corporate rate for buying out a phone... Not too shabby  :Pimpin':

----------


## Kloubek

After 3 years as my dd, finally convinced my wife to be responsible for driving our familymobile. Pick up my 2011 M37x on Saturday.

» Click image for larger version

----------


## schocker

Something for the office....
» Click image for larger version 
100 fps  :ROFL!:

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## schocker

It is like the size of a cheese ball. Light as they are foam. Stings a little. Can shoot all the way down the hallway here but it gets some spin on it as the balls are just injection molded and dimpled.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## bball2

> _Originally posted by dr_jared88_ 
> *Pre-ordered this:
> *



You just made me do a whole bunch of research on sous-vide steaks, and ended up pre-ordering the Wifi model  :thumbs up:  haha

----------


## schocker

^^^Currently $50 off on amazon

http://www.amazon.ca/Anova-Culinary-...keywords=anova

----------


## Disoblige

> _Originally posted by schocker_ 
> ^^^Currently $50 *off* on amazon
> 
> http://www.amazon.ca/Anova-Culinary-...keywords=anova



Jerk.

----------


## Strider

> _Originally posted by schocker_ 
> *^^^Currently $50 off on amazon
> 
> http://www.amazon.ca/Anova-Culinary-...keywords=anova*



That's the current bluetooth version.
The pre-order is for the upcoming wifi model.

Also, not sure how the return policy varies if you purchase through Amazon, but Anova's customer service that been amazing to me.

----------


## avishal26

> _Originally posted by Kloubek_ 
> *After 3 years as my dd, finally convinced my wife to be responsible for driving our familymobile. Pick up my 2011 M37x on Saturday.
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



Nice pickup. Looks clean! Being an ex- M owner, I know you will love the ride on these.

----------


## bball2

> _Originally posted by schocker_ 
> *^^^Currently $50 off on amazon
> 
> http://www.amazon.ca/Anova-Culinary-...keywords=anova*



I pre-ordered the wifi model which had a $50 promotion as well and free shipping to Canada. It just sucks the Canadian dollar is so low right now; $150USD ~ $200CAD

----------


## OU812

> _Originally posted by birdman86_ 
> *Pretty good deal on these @ Canadian Tire this week - $60 in store only
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



What size drive is this? Model #? I cant find that on the website with matching pc count???

----------


## rage2

> _Originally posted by jdmXSI_ 
> *Where did you get yours?
> 
> I can't wait to get mine. I ordered directly from Sphero, they should be here in October...*



My gf randomly found stock somewhere. They weren't even shelved yet, just asked, shipment had arrived, and sold out real quick.




> _Originally posted by spikerS_ 
> *I want one pretty badly, been waiting for some extra cash to go pick one up.*



I'd say if you want one, buy one if you see it in stock. This is probably going to be the "Tickle Me Elmo" of this holiday season. Already selling for double on Kijiji and some local stores.

----------


## baygirl

I saw them at Bed Bath and Beyond. They were sold out, but you could sign up to get an email notification when more came in.

----------


## sabad66

> _Originally posted by birdman86_ 
> *Pretty good deal on these @ Canadian Tire this week - $60 in store only
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



Impact sockets? Which Canadian Tire has these? I need a set

----------


## sabad66

> _Originally posted by OU812_ 
> *
> 
> What size drive is this? Model #? I cant find that on the website with matching pc count???*



Must be either this 32 piece for 51.99:
http://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/ma...-0581229p.html

Or this 37 piece for 59.99:
http://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/ma...-0581231p.html

Going to grab the 37 piece today.

----------


## schocker



----------


## OU812

> _Originally posted by sabad66_ 
> * 
> Must be either this 32 piece for 51.99:
> http://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/ma...-0581229p.html
> 
> Or this 37 piece for 59.99:
> http://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/ma...-0581231p.html
> 
> Going to grab the 37 piece today.*



Yeah I saw the 37. That pic has 40??

----------


## redline

> _Originally posted by rage2_ 
> * 
> My gf randomly found stock somewhere. They weren't even shelved yet, just asked, shipment had arrived, and sold out real quick.
> 
> 
> I'd say if you want one, buy one if you see it in stock. This is probably going to be the &quot;Tickle Me Elmo&quot; of this holiday season. Already selling for double on Kijiji and some local stores.*



this may be a dumb question .... but .... so what does this do?

----------


## jwslam

> _Originally posted by redline_ 
> * this may be a dumb question .... but .... so what does this do?*




Keeping on topic, unlike the rest of you mofo's, I bought new wipers yesterday at $3/piece.

I got the cut-to-size ones.... There's no pressure at the ends so it's kind-of a hit-or-miss but it works well for the $6 I spent. Much better than having to live with my current streaks all winter long. I've only got 18's. I imagine it would be awful if I put them on my other car that needs a 26".

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

^^^ That looks like real-life Marble Madness haha.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Saw some forum members talking about winterizing, so I ran out nd picked this up. I know you can cobble together from parts at Lowes, but for $9.95, I don't think I'll bother. 
Nice to support the local guy too.  :thumbs up:  to Hobo Camper Country, again.

----------


## relyt92

> _Originally posted by sabad66_ 
> * 
> Must be either this 32 piece for 51.99:
> http://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/ma...-0581229p.html
> 
> Or this 37 piece for 59.99:
> http://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/ma...-0581231p.html
> 
> Going to grab the 37 piece today.*



 It's this set, 40 pieces for $59.99 Linky

----------


## black_2.5RS

> _Originally posted by ExtraSlow_ 
> *Saw some forum members talking about winterizing, so I ran out nd picked this up. I know you can cobble together from parts at Lowes, but for $9.95, I don't think I'll bother. 
> Nice to support the local guy too.  to Hobo Camper Country, again. 
> 
> *



What kind of air compressor are you guys buying? I have a 5 zone system and interested in doing this maybe next yr.

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## blitz

Getting my bike gear sorted out for fall and winter:

----------


## gwill

How much are the droids? I saw an article that said $189 but then saw it on another site for $69

----------


## D'z Nutz

Do you actually need a different drivetrain for fall/winter riding?

----------


## birdman86

> _Originally posted by OU812_ 
> *
> 
> What size drive is this? Model #? I cant find that on the website with matching pc count???*



I couldn't find it by searching, had to check the flyer. Page 13 of this weeks (for Macleod location at least). 1/2" drive, 40 sockets (10 each metric/sae deep/regular) and 4 clip rails. Yep impact sockets

http://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/to...l#.VgDiEc6oWd4

----------


## 95EagleAWD

ALDS games one and two (assuming they're at the Dome).

----------


## blitz

> _Originally posted by D'z Nutz_ 
> *Do you actually need a different drivetrain for fall/winter riding?*



No, these are just 'nice to have' upgrades for my Fat Bike. going from 2x9 to 1x11.

----------


## bigboom

> _Originally posted by D'z Nutz_ 
> *Do you actually need a different drivetrain for fall/winter riding?*



If he's building up a fat bike yes, BB sizes are usually different now-a-days.

----------


## phreezee

> _Originally posted by blitz_ 
> *Getting my bike gear sorted out for fall and winter:
>  
> *



Who has these tires in stock locally? Or did you get them online?

----------


## sabad66

> _Originally posted by relyt92_ 
> * It's this set, 40 pieces for $59.99 Linky*







> _Originally posted by birdman86_ 
> * 
> 
> I couldn't find it by searching, had to check the flyer. Page 13 of this weeks (for Macleod location at least). 1/2&quot; drive, 40 sockets (10 each metric/sae deep/regular) and 4 clip rails. Yep impact sockets
> 
> http://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/to...l#.VgDiEc6oWd4*



Thanks guys. Yeah this one seems better than the other two sets since they are all 1/2" drive. Only downfall is lack of a nice carrying case that the others have but i can live with that.

----------


## dino_martini

> _Originally posted by schocker_ 
> *Something for the office....
> » Click image for larger version 
> 100 fps *



Did you buy that online or locally? I went to Toys R Us but they didnt have the Rival series.

----------


## Tik-Tok

I bought a piece of paper that will either be worth $60 million, or scrap. Not sure which yet.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by Tik-Tok_ 
> *I bought a piece of paper that will either be worth $60 million, or scrap. Not sure which yet.*



Lemme guess.... a whole lot of Volkswagen stock?  :Wink:

----------


## Tik-Tok

> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> * 
> 
> Lemme guess.... a whole lot of Volkswagen stock? *

----------


## lint

> _Originally posted by dino_martini_ 
> * Did you buy that online or locally? I went to Toys R Us but they didnt have the Rival series.*



Walmart. I read that TRU won't be stocking the Rival in canada

----------


## schocker

> _Originally posted by dino_martini_ 
> *Did you buy that online or locally? I went to Toys R Us but they didnt have the Rival series.*



I got it at walmart. Amazon and walmart online have never had stock from my research and I think toys r us will have it but not for a while or something. Great gun though  :ROFL!:

----------


## K3RMiTdot

> _Originally posted by dino_martini_ 
> * 
> 
> Did you buy that online or locally? I went to Toys R Us but they didnt have the Rival series.*



They have this at superstore as well.

----------


## schocker

> _Originally posted by K3RMiTdot_ 
> *They have this at superstore as well.*



Which one did you see them at, need some more for the office  :Big Grin:

----------


## carzcraz

This season the bulk of our attention has been focused on our bikes.

Recently added to the Grom is the Tyga under cowl, 3D carbon fiber side vents, seat, and MSX 125 air box cover.

The bike will be undergoing a color change in the next week but is otherwise finished for this year.




The Honda Ruckus is the next project. The frame is currently getting painted and brand new motor will be installed hopefully this weekend. Excuse the mess in the basement..our poor cleaner will have to work around this tomorrow!

----------


## schocker

» Click image for larger version
finally got a stud finder.

----------


## Strider

> _Originally posted by schocker_ 
> *» Click image for larger version
> finally got a stud finder.*



Played with the demo of that one at Costco yesterday... was amazed with it after working with a crappy $10 stud finder for the last couple weekends.

----------


## Rocket1k78

> _Originally posted by carzcraz_ 
> *This season the bulk of our attention has been focused on our bikes.
> 
> Recently added to the Grom is the Tyga under cowl, 3D carbon fiber side vents, seat, and MSX 125 air box cover.
> 
> The bike will be undergoing a color change in the next week but is otherwise finished for this year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




BASTARD!!!!! i never knew these existed until this spring and it was love at first sit lol Its crazy what you can do to them. Super jelly!

----------


## schocker

> _Originally posted by Strider_ 
> *Played with the demo of that one at Costco yesterday... was amazed with it after working with a crappy $10 stud finder for the last couple weekends.*



My dad had told me about the franklin stud finder (He is a contractor) that they sell at lee valley/lowes etc. That is the one I wanted to show the width of the studs instead of just the little arrows. This is as far as I can tell made by Franklin with a different name and color. Works great so far. Putting up some new curtain rods so I want to know exactly where the studs are and at $40 is $10 less than the franklin.

----------


## quick_scar

Picked up one of these over the weekend. So much fun!

» Click image for larger version

----------


## sabad66

Got 2 of these for my living rooms lamps from the home & garden show:



kinda like phillips hue

----------


## spikerS

> _Originally posted by quick_scar_ 
> *Picked up one of these over the weekend. So much fun!
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



Phantom III? Nice, but those things are not exactly cheap!

----------


## quick_scar

> _Originally posted by spikerS_ 
> * 
> 
> Phantom III? Nice, but those things are not exactly cheap!*



Not exactly, but oh so much fun. Was able to find a never flown Pro version on kijiji for a reasonable price. So far it has been great.

SpikerS, if you want to fly it let me know. I owe you for all the delays in getting you to do work around my place. (speaking of which, can you do the roof on the garage if you have time before winter. Just let me know when you can.)

----------


## killramos

between the beyond whoring, chatting with my chef buddy on the weekend about sous vide, and the promo still being on...
» Click image for larger version

----------


## bball2

> _Originally posted by killramos_ 
> *between the beyond whoring, chatting with my chef buddy on the weekend about sous vide, and the promo still being on...
> » Click image for larger version*



I just got charged for my pre-order, so hoping it ships fairly soon, can't wait to cook up some medium rare rib-eyes in this thing  :thumbs up:

----------


## killramos

> _Originally posted by bball2_ 
> * 
> I just got charged for my pre-order, so hoping it ships fairly soon, can't wait to cook up some medium rare rib-eyes in this thing *



mine billed immediately for the "pre order" so seems like they are getting ready. Surprised the promo is still on.

I have been checking religiously for the G920 order from logitech  :Whipped:

----------


## bball2

> _Originally posted by killramos_ 
> * 
> 
> mine billed immediately for the &quot;pre order&quot; so seems like they are getting ready. Surprised the promo is still on.
> 
> I have been checking religiously for the G920 order from logitech *



Looks like mine shipped 2 weeks ago:

http://store.anovaculinary.com/pages/order-lookup

Taking a bit longer than the expected 3-6 days to arrive though =\

----------


## killramos

^ yea mine has "shipped" as well. Coming from LA shouldn't take that long?

----------


## D'z Nutz

The status is obviously wrong. Considering it says on the website "Pre-orders ship October 2015.", I wasn't expecting them to ship until, I dunno, October?

----------


## A790

Full home gym setup:

» Click image for larger version
» Click image for larger version
» Click image for larger version
» Click image for larger version
» Click image for larger version

As well as the flooring, 335lb in olympic weights, olympic bar, ez curl bar, 5' straight bar, treadmill, recumbent bike, etc.

Should be good for the next few months.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> _Originally posted by A790_ 
> *, 335lb in olympic weights.......
> 
> Should be good for the next few months.*



Only doing one legged squats or what?  :Wink: 

Nice setup A7!

----------


## A790

> _Originally posted by JRSC00LUDE_ 
> *
> 
> Only doing one legged squats or what? 
> 
> Nice setup A7!*



Still recovering from shoulder surgery! Squats/deads are starting to get to decent weights again, but I've also really changed my routine. 335 is the heaviest I see myself pulling for a long time.

Pretty stoked for the home gym- been 7 years in the making  :Smilie:

----------


## A790

I changed out the squat cage/lat tower with a squat cage that has a cable system and dual 150lb weight stacks in it (http://shop.fitnessdepot.ca/Function...ack-P1378.aspx).

Leg day yesterday. Was awesome.

» Click image for larger version

----------


## saiyajin

> _Originally posted by A790_ 
> *Full home gym setup:
> 
> » Click image for larger version
> 
> » Click image for larger version
> 
> 
> As well as the flooring, 335lb in olympic weights, olympic bar, ez curl bar, 5' straight bar, treadmill, recumbent bike, etc.
> ...



where did you get these 2 benches and how much? thanks in advance  :Big Grin:

----------


## A790

> _Originally posted by saiyajin_ 
> * 
> 
> where did you get these 2 benches and how much? thanks in advance *



Fitness Depot.

Stealth incline/flat/decline bench was $398.
http://shop.fitnessdepot.ca/Super-Be...ial-P2122.aspx

Preacher setup was $198.
http://shop.fitnessdepot.ca/Preacher...ted-P2299.aspx

----------


## finboy

Specialized fat boy, I really want some studded tires, but $500+ in this economy is nutty

----------


## Graham_A_M

'99 Suzuki Carry, bought through B-pro. 4wd, very good shape, only $5k landed. I REALLY wish it was supercharged, with either a dumping or Sissor lift box, but oh well. It's perfect for farm duties, which is what it's for. Should be here in a month, just in time for winter.  :Smilie:  with 4wd, it'll make a great winter vehicle, much needed as the engine in my dedicated winter car just tanked hardcore.  :Frown: 

Now just on the hunt for a 4×100 tire and rim combo, kijiji, here I come. Let me know if you guys have any, anything (smaller) for a civic would work on this too.

----------


## relyt92

I love those trucks so much, seems like they would be so fun minus the fact that a lot of them can't do highway speeds and seem unsafe as shit. Should be awesome for farm use though!

----------


## Graham_A_M

^ the SC'ED ones can do 140 ish, yeah most of the ones on Kijiji are $6k-$10k for a old ass early 90's one that was beaten hard. So rather then go for one of those, this '99 was a damn good buy. 

Just looking for the factory offered SC kit that I can add to it. With no warning my engine was going to tank, this was a very impulsive purchase. The (equivalent) factory SC fitted ones are $500-$1k more at the auction houses, so I had to get one without it as this was all my spending money at the time.

----------


## relyt92

> _Originally posted by Graham_A_M_ 
> *^ the SC'ED ones can do 140 ish, yeah most of the ones on Kijiji are $6k-$10k for a old ass early 90's one that was beaten hard. So rather then go for one of those, this '99 was a damn good buy. 
> 
> Just looking for the factory offered SC kit that I can add to it. With no warning my engine was going to tank, this was a very impulsive purchase. The (equivalent) factory SC fitted ones are $500-$1k more at the auction houses, so I had to get one without it as this was all my spending money at the time.*



 For the pricing you could always pick up an SC one at some point and sell this one. Or could you throw a cheap ebay turbo/sc kit on there?

----------


## Graham_A_M

^ yeah exactly. In the spring I'll likely find an SC'D one with a dumping box and sell this one. Huge props to Brian at B-pro though, so far he's been awesome. Far more reasonable then other importers. I'd like to start selling these at the farm to other farmers and ranchers too, I think lots more would benefit from these, as their half the price of a side by side, and street legal too with creature comforts. So it'll be a nice change from being on our quad , which really sucks when it's raining or cold lol

----------


## loweg

It's really too bad they changed the bolt pattern to 4x100 in 99 on those suzukis. I have an extra set of 4x114.3 13x5.5 hayashi racing wheels tht would had worked perfect with a set of next to new winters on them. 

I also hope you're not a big guy graham. I'm 6 feet 185 and spent about 95,000 km in a 94 sambar that I used for my aquarium maintenance company, and while or sat in all of the old body styles, the sambar by far had te most room. Suzuki Carry were always known for being a bit tighter but maybe that changed in 1999.


Good luck have fun

----------


## Graham_A_M

^ thanks. I'm 5'11 at 175, I too heard the carry's are smaller inside. Unfortunately the wheel hump is right beside the gas pedal, so thatll be a bit wierd to drive having my feet pointing towards the center almost. know about the sambars, that was my first choice but I couldn't be too picky, as I need this thing like two weeks ago lol. Should be an interesting month waiting without a suitable winter vehicle. Urgh... lol. Thank god I should be back in the 403 just before this thing arrives

----------


## Graham_A_M

Frick, I can't edit and add a pic... so yet another post. Man, one thing about these, is its not the first choice for music lovers. The deck has a built in little 1×3" speaker.... and that's it. Hahaha. Frick. Super ghetto, alas no place to really add other speakers or much of anything else

----------


## AE92_TreunoSC

^blue tooth speaker and a ac charger is the only answer haha

super cool though, looks like it has a nice spot for the left foot too unlike a lot of small JDM

----------


## loweg

For the sambar I had a roll bar "ish" welded up and mounts for 6x9's in them as there is tonnes ofhead room.

I also had ssr meshies on it . 14x8.5 in the back and 13x5.5 ok the front

For winter I had honda hx wheels bored out to go over the hubs

----------


## Matty_10

Picked this "thing" up on the weekend from Edmonton for the MIL as shes always wanted one.

  :Bang Head:   :Barf:

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## D'z Nutz

> _Originally posted by Sugarphreak_ 
> *^^ Reminder her never to expose it to bright lights or sunlight which will kill it, do not let it get wet, and never ever feed it after midnight*



 :ROFL!:  It appears it's already been fed after midnight

----------


## lilmira

Is the hair on back order?

----------


## flipstah

IT CAN SENSE WHAT IM THINKING 😭 

Bought Egyptian cotton sheets. No regrets.  :Love:

----------


## wildrice

> _Originally posted by D'z Nutz_ 
> *The status is obviously wrong. Considering it says on the website Pre-orders ship October 2015. I wasn't expecting them to ship until, I dunno, October?*



Yea, mine says shipped Sep 17, free 3-6 bus. day shipping..still haven't gotten it.

----------


## ramminghard

> _Originally posted by wildrice_ 
> * 
> 
> Yea, mine says shipped Sep 17, free 3-6 bus. day shipping..still haven't gotten it.*



Mine also says shipped and I placed the order 5 minutes ago.

----------


## killramos

> _Originally posted by ramminghard_ 
> * 
> Mine also says shipped and I placed the order 5 minutes ago.*



That was my experience with the "pre order"

ill be concerned if its not here by next Friday.

----------


## spikerS

Been a lot of break-ins around the house lately, so I decided to get one of these, and place the speaker in our bedroom, and a louisville slugger at the back door. Some fucker is going to go in my garage, and lay down on his belly until the cops show up, or I am putting their head over the right field fence.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## spikerS

> _Originally posted by Sugarphreak_ 
> * 
> 
> That is a pretty good idea, where did you get it from?*



Home Depot for $30

----------


## Sentry

:Wink:

----------


## G-ZUS

> _Originally posted by Sentry_ 
> *
> 
> *



e39 m5?

----------


## Sentry

:Big Grin: 

» Click image for larger version
» Click image for larger version

----------


## J.M.

^ fukn sick man, I've always wanted to pick up E39 M5

----------


## dirtsniffer

dope ride! did it come with the OEM wheels?

----------


## BavarianBeast

» Click image for larger version 

Carbon Icon.

Gonna try and kill a deer with it this weekend  :Big Grin:

----------


## bball2

^

Nice! What's the draw on that?

----------


## Sentry

> _Originally posted by dirtsniffer_ 
> *dope ride! did it come with the OEM wheels?*



No unfortunately, I like those a lot better than the E60 M5 wheels that are on it now.

These look OK though, and they have good tires on them. Will do until next summer.

----------


## dirtsniffer

congrats again, looking forward to the updates  :I'd Hit it!:

----------


## Vagabond142

Already downloading to my PS4. yay for remote downloads!  :Big Grin:

----------


## 03ozwhip

> _Originally posted by Sentry_ 
> *
> 
> » Click image for larger version
> » Click image for larger version*



Dang! Jealous. What about the other bimmer, keeping it?

----------


## Team_Mclaren

new winter car and some winter tires.

----------


## KPHMPH

Boo, just in time for winter.

----------


## Crazyjoker77

Nothing to exciting but the winter rims showed up and getting them wrapped in some Michelin XI3 255/45/18

----------


## Sentry

> _Originally posted by 03ozwhip_ 
> * 
> 
> Dang! Jealous. What about the other bimmer, keeping it?*



Yup gonna drive the E34 in winter.

----------


## cyra1ax

New winters on stock rims..
» Click image for larger version 

This is rumored to make the shifts into first and second alot better
» Click image for larger version

----------


## Critical

Finally a decent dual-sim phone.

----------


## schocker

I will be the guinea pig  :ROFL!:

----------


## spikerS

$6 for a Hercules portable folding guitar stand.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

$6 for a Hercules stand is a steal. My Hercules hanger and multi stands are bombproof.



Ordered up a remote start for the Magnum.

----------


## theedge111



----------


## The_Penguin

> _Originally posted by Critical_ 
> *
> Finally a decent dual-sim phone.*



Sweet! Please let us know how you like it.

----------


## BavarianBeast

> _Originally posted by bball2_ 
> *^
> 
> Nice! What's the draw on that?*



70lb draw.

Just about stuck a deer last weekend. Fingers crossed to get er done tomorrow!

----------


## ekguy

> _Originally posted by schocker_ 
> *
> I will be the guinea pig *



Bet thats a real burden to take on eh?

 :ROFL!:  

sick tv

----------


## Rat Fink

.

----------


## bjstare

> _Originally posted by theedge111_ 
> **



 :Clap:

----------


## schurchill39

> _Originally posted by Rat Fink_ 
> *Should be here in a week. I'm excited
> 
> *



Similar design to my Kershaw. You'll love it.

----------


## jwslam

There HAS to be some sort of punishment for people who come in here just to comment. It's the POST YOUR LATEST PURCHASE thread, not the "Come and comment on the goodies other people bought" or the "Come and ask all the questions you want about what other people bought" thread...

I'm so sick of coming into this thread to see that there's only been 2 actual purchases on a whole page of replies  :Cry:  

Anyways... I bought a few of these

----------


## blitz

> _Originally posted by jwslam_ 
> *There HAS to be some sort of punishment for people who come in here just to comment. It's the POST YOUR LATEST PURCHASE thread, not the &quot;Come and comment on the goodies other people bought&quot; or the &quot;Come and ask all the questions you want about what other people bought&quot; thread...
> 
> I'm so sick of coming into this thread to see that there's only been 2 actual purchases on a whole page of replies  
> 
> Anyways... I bought a few of these
> *



Try caring less. It's a pretty chill thread.

----------


## D'z Nutz

> _Originally posted by jwslam_ 
> *There HAS to be some sort of punishment for people who come in here just to comment. It's the POST YOUR LATEST PURCHASE thread, not the &quot;Come and comment on the goodies other people bought&quot; or the &quot;Come and ask all the questions you want about what other people bought&quot; thread...
> 
> I'm so sick of coming into this thread to see that there's only been 2 actual purchases on a whole page of replies  
> 
> Anyways... I bought a few of these
> *



I don't know if you're joking or not, but where did you get these? I could use one (and yes, this is a legit question  :ROFL!:  )

----------


## killramos

> _Originally posted by bball2_ 
> * 
> Looks like mine shipped 2 weeks ago:
> 
> http://store.anovaculinary.com/pages/order-lookup
> 
> Taking a bit longer than the expected 3-6 days to arrive though =\*



Well for anyone who is curious I put in a complaint to Anova today about the fact that they had both billed me and my status says shipped 3 weeks ago. 

Haven't received an actual response to my complaint yet but I just received this "out of the blue".




> Updated shipping information on your WI-FI pre-order.
> View this email in your browser
> Precision Cooker WI-FI orders have started shipping and you can expect yours to arrive in the next 2-3 weeks.
> 
> When your device ships, youll receive tracking information via email as to which carrier has it, and when to expect it.
> 
> If you're dissatisfied with any part of your pre-order experience and would like to return your system, please don't hesitate to contact our support team at [email protected]. We'll be sure to give you a full refund for any reason for the next 60 days.



Tl: dr

They aren't going to be arriving any time soon. Irritating.

----------


## The_Penguin

> _Originally posted by killramos_ 
> * 
> 
> Well for anyone who is curious I put in a complaint to Anova today about the fact that they had both billed me and my status says shipped 3 weeks ago.*



Damn. I was about to order one.

----------


## D'z Nutz

> _Originally posted by killramos_ 
> * They aren't going to be arriving any time soon. Irritating.*



Again, I don't know what the problem is. 

It says right on their website that *pre-orders* wouldn't be shipping until *October* which is exactly what is happening. You have only your impatience to blame for your irritation.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Snowflakes for my winter tires. (ok not recent, but it's taken me all summer to get them painted and mounted)

----------


## killramos

> _Originally posted by D'z Nutz_ 
> * 
> 
> Again, I don't know what the problem is. 
> 
> It says right on their website that pre-orders wouldn't be shipping until October which is exactly what is happening. You have only your impatience to blame for your irritation.*



I have no problem with it taking a while, I understand what a pre order is. 

I have a problem with them 

a) Billing me, this is not standard practice 

b) Telling me that my order had shipped 3 week ago. 

It speaks all kinds of shady, tbh I don't know this business. How am I supposed to know they aren't just trying to drum up sales and will disappear leaving me to hold the bag once I cant dispute the transaction as fraud with Visa.

 :dunno:

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

I am waiting for my Anova as well, but it is still October.
If you disagree with their company policies, they have a great return policy.

----------


## killramos

> _Originally posted by rage2_ 
> *
> 
> Pretty fun little toy.*



I know there was some discussion on where you can buy these, not sure if they are still hard to find but there was stacks of them at the apple store in Chinook this weekend.

----------


## killramos

> _Originally posted by The_Rural_Juror_ 
> *
> If you disagree with their company policies, they have a great return policy.*



So you have no problem with a company straight up lying to you on your order status?

----------


## D'z Nutz

> _Originally posted by killramos_ 
> * 
> 
> So you have no problem with a company straight up lying to you on your order status?*



I don't because I know it's a mistake and not a lie. How does it be instantly shipped the moment you place your order, especially when they said it wouldn't be shipped until October?

If you're so upset, why don't you get a refund?

----------


## hampstor

» Click image for larger version

Morimoto HID Kit for my Sierra. Went with the 4500k for max usable light. 
Used discount code for 10% off (month of october) TRSBC10.

I couldn't stand how shitty the lights were on my truck anymore.

----------


## killramos

My solution to my problem was requesting clarification, which i did. And i posted the results for the rest of your reference. I did that for your benefit, not to blast them. Now I am good, which I have already stated.

Then a bunch of you got your panties in a knot for me even asking them and not blindly trusting that they would come through.

I did mention i was irritated, irritated that it had to come down to me putting in a complaint to get an idea when my pre order would be coming. Poor customer service, whether its a mistake or a lie. But I am not going to be cancelling my order over it.

 :dunno:

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> _Originally posted by hampstor_ 
> *» Click image for larger version
> 
> Morimoto HID Kit for my Sierra. Went with the 4500k for max usable light. 
> Used discount code for 10% off (month of october) TRSBC10.
> 
> I couldn't stand how shitty the lights were on my truck anymore.*



Have you already had the updated bulbs put in under warranty? It's a 2014 and newer correct?

----------


## hampstor

> _Originally posted by Twin_Cam_Turbo_ 
> * 
> 
> Have you already had the updated bulbs put in under warranty? It's a 2014 and newer correct?*



Yes it's a 2014 - what newer bulbs?

Edit: well shit, there was a TSB for it. Oh well - I have the HID kit now and will install this weekend  :Big Grin:

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> _Originally posted by D'z Nutz_ 
> * 
> 
> I don't because I know it's a mistake and not a lie. How does it be instantly shipped the moment you place your order, especially when they said it wouldn't be shipped until October?
> 
> If you're so upset, why don't you get a refund?*



Agreed. Mistakes happen. How would an employee benefit from a lie? Killramos should really get a refund and put his mind at ease.

----------


## dtrieu

> _Originally posted by The_Rural_Juror_ 
> * 
> 
> Agreed. Mistakes happen. How would an employee benefit from a lie? Killramos should really get a refund and put his mind at ease.*



Why should he get a refund? He clearly wants the product, he was just upset that they billed him, and they said it has shipped when clearly it hasn't. That's not how preorders are typically handled. 

I don't see an issue with him asking for clarification.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Picked up a couple of domain names from 
 

One of them is tied to a business I'm working on starting, so i got an email address set up with 


I'm not experienced with this stuff, but it was quite easy even for me.

----------


## adamc

Whatcha starting? 

I buy domains habitually, every time I think of a new business or am inspired by something I see when travelling.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> _Originally posted by adamc_ 
> *Whatcha starting? 
> 
> I buy domains habitually, every time I think of a new business or am inspired by something I see when travelling.*



http://forums.beyond.ca/st/394895/wh...na-dispensary/

----------


## jampack

I've always have element case since iPhone 4. They are expensive but best quality cases out there. It's like when you get one, you'll keep it until you upgrade your phone again and could not use the same case (not because you just spent so much for the case, it's because they are just amazing beautiful cases).

Well about more than a week ago, the Solace for iPhone 6 went on sale for 50% off!! So, I got 2, one for myself and one for the wifey.

» Click image for larger version

Absolutely amazing case. Just got it today.  :Smilie:

----------


## schocker

> _Originally posted by ExtraSlow_ 
> *I'm not experienced with this stuff, but it was quite easy even for me.*



I use that too for one of my domains, it is a great and easy to use service. Took me some figuring when I switched hosting to get it working again, but their support is also very good.

----------


## msommers

> _Originally posted by ExtraSlow_ 
> *Picked up a couple of domain names from 
> 
> ...
> 
> I'm not experienced with this stuff, but it was quite easy even for me.*



I really like seeing stuff like this. As much as being laid-off sucks, it can really open up other avenues you've been wanting or thinking about pursuing. 

All the best!

----------


## CompletelyNumb

> _Originally posted by adamc_ 
> *I buy domains habitually, every time I think of a new business or am inspired by something I see when travelling.*




 :Werd!:  I had to let nearly 100 expire this year when I couldn't justify the expenditure to renew them. Damn oil patch.

----------


## drtoohotty1

> _Originally posted by killramos_ 
> *between the beyond whoring, chatting with my chef buddy on the weekend about sous vide, and the promo still being on...
> » Click image for larger version*



$40.00 off I couldn't say no, lets see when it arrives.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Just booked a flight to Maui in January. $429 all-in round trip, direct flight from Calgary. Too cheap to pass up!

----------


## bjstare

Booked a trip to Disneyworld for the wife and I in early Feb  :Clap:

----------


## killramos

:Big Grin: 

btw that guardian model is a sheet metal cutout you needs to be assembled from like 50 pieces with tweezers and no glue. Spent like 3 hours on it last night and I'm not even half done. lol.

Loving it!

----------


## Vagabond142

Quite a bit over the past month:

Display case for my Zelda statue (1 of 2500 limited edition) and my Funko Pops I get from work  :Big Grin:  I've been waiting to get enough extra figures or statuettes to make a display case worth buying... now that I have a Funko collection, I had an excuse 

» Click image for larger version



Winter tires, WestLake SW608's, for a stuperb deal through my roomie  :Big Grin: 

» Click image for larger version



Ghost in the Shell: ARISE blu-ray sets from one of Amazon's one day sales they do

» Click image for larger version
» Click image for larger version


And, arriving next Tuesday from Amazon:

» Click image for larger version

----------


## unkicrackie99

Got new winter tires as well. Blizzak WS-60 in 245/40/R18, I'll probably get my old Icebears swapped out this weekend. Not sure when to actually mount the wheels on because the weather is looking pretty mild for the next 2 weeks.

----------


## Vagabond142

Call me a sucker for limited editions.....

» Click image for larger version

Arriving Tuesday as well  :Big Grin:  I **love** Amazon Prime

----------


## Dumbass17

Edited for blah blah

----------


## cyra1ax

> _Originally posted by unkicrackie99_ 
> *Got new winter tires as well. Blizzak WS-60 in 245/40/R18, I'll probably get my old Icebears swapped out this weekend. Not sure when to actually mount the wheels on because the weather is looking pretty mild for the next 2 weeks.
> 
> *



I hope you're aware that these are two generations old now!

----------


## know1edge

.

----------


## relyt92

> _Originally posted by cyra1ax_ 
> * 
> 
> I hope you're aware that these are two generations old now!*



 :Werd!:  WS80 out now, could be an issue if you need to find replacements next year.

----------


## Dumbass17

> _Originally posted by know1edge_ 
> * 
> 
> He has a hobby he loves and finances to pay for it. What's the problem?
> He lives his life exactly how he wants with no fucks given, he doesn't need validation from internet strangers on a tattoo he wants to get*



It was a joke, relax

----------


## Perfect Dark

> _Originally posted by Dumbass17_ 
> * 
> It was a joke, relax*



I'm sure he found it fucking hilarious.



Anyways.

Preordered one of these:

» Click image for larger version

----------


## azian.advanced

Winter is coming.

Burton Yeti Gloves
 

Anon M3 goggles featuring magnetic detachable neck warmer

----------


## unkicrackie99

> _Originally posted by cyra1ax_ 
> * 
> 
> I hope you're aware that these are two generations old now!*



Yeah, I got a wicked price on them that I couldn't turn down. We'll see how I like them, probably not ideal to our dry winters though...  :Frown: 




> _Originally posted by relyt92_ 
> *  WS80 out now, could be an issue if you need to find replacements next year.*



I'll need to buy all four if I ever need to replace one haha.

----------


## Dumbass17

> _Originally posted by unkicrackie99_ 
> [B]Got new winter tires as well. Blizzak WS-60 in 245/40/R18, I'll probably get my old Icebears swapped out this weekend. Not sure when to actually mount the wheels on because the weather is looking pretty mild for the next 2 weeks.



I'm in the same boat. I have my winter tires balanced and ready to go in storage but not sure when I want to mount them. If you need a jack, they have a 2.5ton on sale at CT right now for $50, i picked one up yesterday. or they have a jack with jackstands on sale too
http://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/mo...l#.ViuYi7erTIU

----------


## A790

> _Originally posted by Dumbass17_ 
> * 
> It was a joke, relax*



You got no class, man.

----------


## Unknown303

> _Originally posted by A790_ 
> * 
> You got no class, man.*



Some people like to pretend an insult is a joke after the fact to make themselves feel better.

----------


## killramos

> _Originally posted by Vagabond142_ 
> *Call me a sucker for limited editions.....
> 
> » Click image for larger version
> 
> Arriving Tuesday as well  I **love** Amazon Prime*



Awesome pickup man. I'm a huge stickler for special edition stuff to!

Got a big debate on something like this or the elite controllers. 

 :thumbs up:

----------


## msommers

That's actually a fucking sweet looking controller. Damn you Vaga, mine's a piece of shit compared to that  :ROFL!:  



My Halo 5 I pre-ordered got charged to my card. Should be getting shipped real soon  :thumbs up:

----------


## EK 2.0

Been a little while...but this was my last purchase...

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Vagabond142

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *That's actually a fucking sweet looking controller. Damn you Vaga, mine's a piece of shit compared to that  
> 
> My Halo 5 I pre-ordered got charged to my card. Should be getting shipped real soon *



I'll just leave this here:

http://www.amazon.ca/Xbox-One-Limite...dp/B0136JP7QI/
http://www.amazon.ca/Xbox-One-Limite...dp/B0136JP9MA/

 :Wink:  

They also come with Play and Charge kits in the box, hence the cost

----------


## spikerS

I am debating on picking up an elite controller, not sure yet though...

----------


## schocker

> _Originally posted by Vagabond142_ 
> * 
> 
> I'll just leave this here:
> 
> http://www.amazon.ca/Xbox-One-Limite...dp/B0136JP7QI/
> http://www.amazon.ca/Xbox-One-Limite...dp/B0136JP9MA/
> 
>  
> ...



Those ones don't come with play and charge, though, the price just went up on all the new revised controllers. 

I pre-ordered the windows adapter + controller and will get an elite around christmas time. This steam controller is just hot garbage  :ROFL!:

----------


## 6Speeder

Superflow MV50 12v air compressor for an on board air system I plan on installing in my truck.

Also, a little less exciting, but studded Firestone Winterforce tires.

----------


## taemo

it's been a GASful weekend  :facepalm:  

» Click image for larger version
» Click image for larger version

----------


## birdman86

> _Originally posted by 6Speeder_ 
> * 
> 
> Superflow MV50 12v air compressor for an on board air system I plan on installing in my truck.
> 
> Also, a little less exciting, but studded Firestone Winterforce tires.*



What'd you pay for that? I've been putting off a Viair or ARB purchase for a while now but eventually gonna need something.

----------


## eblend

ordered some custom blinds

----------


## 6Speeder

> _Originally posted by birdman86_ 
> * 
> 
> What'd you pay for that? I've been putting off a Viair or ARB purchase for a while now but eventually gonna need something.*



It was $104, which is unfortunate considering you can get them down in the US for $30-60. I'm going to pull it apart when it arrives and change out the relay, tap it to accept standard fittings and torque the head studs.

The Viair 400P which is literally identical, expect for being built to a higher standard and having better quality control goes for ~$300. I'm hoping I don't end up kicking myself for cheaping out, but a lot of guys on various forums seem to have success with this unit.

----------


## birdman86

> _Originally posted by 6Speeder_ 
> * 
> 
> It was $104, which is unfortunate considering you can get them down in the US for $30-60. I'm going to pull it apart when it arrives and change out the relay, tap it to accept standard fittings and torque the head studs.
> 
> The Viair 400P which is literally identical, expect for being built to a higher standard and having better quality control goes for ~$300. I'm hoping I don't end up kicking myself for cheaping out, but a lot of guys on various forums seem to have success with this unit.*



Yeah I was looking at that one too. It seems like lots of guys like the Puma 12v model and it comes with an air tank too for another cheap option

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

The Puma 12V compressor is awesome but really expensive to ship up here unless there's a better source I don't know about.

----------


## Canmorite

Blizzak LM-32s in 255/35/19  :crazy nut:  Sorry family, no Christmas presents this year.

----------


## Stephen81

> _Originally posted by Canmorite_ 
> *Blizzak LM-32s in 255/35/19  Sorry family, no Christmas presents this year.*



Their present is that you'll have enough traction to get down the road to visit them.  :Burn Out:

----------


## schocker

dumb dumbs at best buy repackaged an open box that I only noticed when I opened it so I couldn't set it up as it is tied to another account  :facepalm:

----------


## GOnSHO

new rear tire just in time for winter... *facepalm*

----------


## snowcat

^me too.



But I'll probably destroy mine before new year  :Wink:

----------


## cyra1ax

Finally got a new console....now to start researching playseats & wheels for Forza 6 :Drool:  
Amazon being slow as shit in sending this to me though even though I'm a Prime member.
» Click image for larger version

----------


## swak

> _Originally posted by GOnSHO_ 
> *new rear tire just in time for winter... *facepalm*
> 
> *



 :thumbs up:   :thumbs up:  
What tire is that?

----------


## 16hypen3sp

> _Originally posted by swak_ 
> * 
> 
>   
> What tire is that?*



That would be the Pilot Power 2CT I believe. 

Had them on my 600RR.

----------


## Vagabond142

> _Originally posted by cyra1ax_ 
> *Finally got a new console....now to start researching playseats &amp; wheels for Forza 6 
> Amazon being slow as shit in sending this to me though even though I'm a Prime member.
> » Click image for larger version*



Really nice pickup  :thumbs up:  if I didn't already have an XBone, I would have probably bought that exact limited edition

----------


## killramos

> _Originally posted by cyra1ax_ 
> *Finally got a new console....now to start researching playseats &amp; wheels for Forza 6 
> Amazon being slow as shit in sending this to me though even though I'm a Prime member.
> » Click image for larger version*



Cool pickup. The problem i have with the limited console bundles is they tend to pale in comparison to the top end collectors edition of the game. Would have been awesome if the console also came with the statue.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Are there any XB1 bundle deals on right now? I know a few people looking for them but I am not up to speed on anything to do with consoles.

----------


## Kijho

> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> *Are there any XB1 bundle deals on right now? I know a few people looking for them but I am not up to speed on anything to do with consoles.*



Amazon.ca has some good console deals on right now. I just picked up this from Amazon yesterday for $429.

----------


## killramos

I don't think any of the consoles on Amazon are "deals" looks like they are waiting for Christmas season to release anything new.

Generally speaking though i find the best deals to be advertised by the Microsoft Store.

----------


## XylathaneGTR

> _Originally posted by Dumbass17_ 
> * 
> It was a joke, relax*



You sure didn't relax when everyone made jokes about your wooden "art" and drain pipe fitting tables.

IIRC, you got butthurt, called everyone a bunch of names, and deleted the thread?

Practice what you preach, dumbass.

----------


## killramos

:ROFL!:

----------


## GOnSHO

> _Originally posted by swak_ 
> * 
> 
>   
> What tire is that?*



Michelin Pilot Power

----------


## birdman86

This:
» Click image for larger version

A bunch of stuff to set up this:
» Click image for larger version

And one of these cause why not:
» Click image for larger version

Unfortunately it was an open box sale (no returns) and I didn't realize it had the sliding/inner mounts and not the end mounts. End mounts are easy on xterra, inner mounts require fabbing up a bracket  :Bang Head:

----------


## 6Speeder

> _Originally posted by birdman86_ 
> *This:
> A bunch of stuff to set up this:
> » Click image for larger version
> 
> And one of these cause why not:
> » Click image for larger version
> *



What did these set you back? I'm looking at some different options for a CB, but I don't have a ton of room for something bulky.

----------


## birdman86

The CB was $255 shipped with a 3' firestick, 18' firering coax an a spring. I can put together an antenna mount at home depot easy enough. The 75 is nice because everythings in the hand unit so when you're not using you can just unplug the it and hide it in your glove box.

Light bar was $230, regular $470. Last years stock I think

----------


## Crazyjoker77

UPS broke into my house and left this inside.

 


Unpacked and assembled.


» Click image for larger version

----------


## cyra1ax

> _Originally posted by killramos_ 
> * 
> 
> Cool pickup. The problem i have with the limited console bundles is they tend to pale in comparison to the top end collectors edition of the game. Would have been awesome if the console also came with the statue.*



But but but...the console makes cool sounds!!!
It also comes with that statue/model on the right side of the photo. It's stamped steel and theres a ton of parts to put together, not unlike putting a model plane/car together.

----------


## Graham_A_M

As of Thursday, (actual latest pruchase) I'm $2,250,000 poorer.  :Frown:  Just picked up another 2400 acres of farmland fairly close to our farm. Now we're at just under 5000 acres. Dirt is in fact surprisingly expensive.  :crazy nut:

----------


## G

> _Originally posted by Graham_A_M_ 
> *As of Thursday, (actual latest pruchase) I'm $2,250,000 poorer.  Just picked up another 2400 acres of farmland fairly close to our farm. Now we're at just under 5000 acres. Dirt is in fact surprisingly expensive. *



I'm a skeptic ever since the 2014 wine incident  :dunno:

----------


## beyond_ban

> _Originally posted by G_ 
> * 
> 
> I'm a skeptic ever since the 2014 wine incident *



Personally, I love a nice herb/spice blended vino. My sommelier always has a solid recommendation for me.

----------


## Chandler_Racing

Bought a membership here:



Now to sit and wait for next years season to start...

----------


## Graham_A_M

> _Originally posted by G_ 
> * 
> 
> I'm a skeptic ever since the 2014 wine incident *



Wasn't it 2013? Lol. I'd love to post an aerial view of the land, but as of right now it would just be a highlighted county map until the land purchase becomes a registered mark on the map in 2016.  :Frown: 

And for the record, please? Let that idiotic post die..... I posted that entire remark from a buddies house after far too many pints..... seriously? Enough.... just let it die. Yes... I made a mistake. It happens. Enough already.... we all make idiotic posts on here at times.... that? Just so happened to be mine. Please? Enough....

----------


## Go4Long

I make idiotic posts regularly...sometimes just to see what I get in response.

----------


## shakalaka

> _Originally posted by Crazyjoker77_ 
> *UPS broke into my house and left this inside.
> 
>  
> 
> 
> Unpacked and assembled.
> 
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



What kinda chair is this? Details? Link for ordering? Thanks!

----------


## FraserB

Paperwork signed late last night thanks to Jordan's hard work on closing. Needs the inspection and conditions to be waived, but then it's mine to move into in January.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Nice digs Fraser! Did you go with the developed basement, or the garage?

----------


## FraserB

> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> *Nice digs Fraser! Did you go with the developed basement, or the garage?*



Undeveloped basement and a garage. Basement will be big enough for a bedroom with ensuite and closet, plus a rec room with wet bar. Garage needs insulating and drywall, but it means I can do everything the right way to start.

----------


## msommers

Congrats Fraser! Definitely a good time to be a buyer!

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by FraserB_ 
> * 
> 
> Undeveloped basement and a garage. Basement will be big enough for a bedroom with ensuite and closet, plus a rec room with wet bar. Garage needs insulating and drywall, but it means I can do everything the right way to start.*



Yeah I just found the listing, good looking place! Nice layout and you get to finish things like you want them. Congrats!

----------


## 01RedDX

.

----------


## max_boost

> _Originally posted by 01RedDX_ 
> * 
> 
> Is this the post in question?  Or are there other &quot;sommelier&quot; gems out there.
> 
> http://forums.beyond.ca/st2/red-wine...p;pagenumber=2*



 Oh man that's an amazing read.  :ROFL!:

----------


## Tik-Tok

Hey guys, be cool. He wrote that little blurb piss drunk at a friends house.

----------


## schocker

> _Originally posted by Tik-Tok_ 
> *Hey guys, be cool. He wrote that little blurb piss drunk at a friends house.*



all that sugary berry wine  :ROFL!:  

» Click image for larger version
4k fire tv

----------


## 6Speeder

Ratcheting hose clamp pliers.

----------


## Crazyjoker77

> _Originally posted by shakalaka_ 
> * 
> 
> What kinda chair is this? Details? Link for ordering? Thanks!*



First picture shows exactly what it... Arozzi Monza.

Ordered it off amazon which at the time said ships in 2-4 months but actually shipped out 10 days after and arrived 3 days after that.


Overall I'm really impressed with it and plan on ordering one of the Torretta series to keep it company. (adjustable backrest, arms and comes with the neck and lumbar pillow)

» Click image for larger version

http://www.amazon.ca/Arozzi-Monza-Ga...eywords=arozzi

----------


## roll_over

> _Originally posted by 6Speeder_ 
> * 
> 
> Ratcheting hose clamp pliers.*



 nice those come in handy for those awkward jobs. 

I just bought 36 stink bombs off Amazon. $20 why not

----------


## dirtsniffer

Pick it up tomorrow

----------


## zipdoa

> _Originally posted by Graham_A_M_ 
> * 
> Wasn't it 2013? Lol. I'd love to post an aerial view of the land, but as of right now it would just be a highlighted county map until the land purchase becomes a registered mark on the map in 2016. 
> 
> And for the record, please? Let that idiotic post die..... I posted that entire remark from a buddies house after far too many pints..... seriously? Enough.... just let it die. Yes... I made a mistake. It happens. Enough already.... we all make idiotic posts on here at times.... that? Just so happened to be mine. Please? Enough....*



It's ok - everyone can make fun of me for driving my car through the garage door this weekend #abswentoffcameintoohot



New purchase:

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Hero_X

> _Originally posted by schocker_ 
> * 
> 
> » Click image for larger version
> 4k fire tv*



Where did you buy???

----------


## schocker

> _Originally posted by Hero_X_ 
> * 
> 
> Where did you buy???*



best buy........in phoenix  :Big Grin:

----------


## C_Dave45

Amazon. $20. No, not the Go Pro, just the tripod assembly. 
Just arrived today and have to say it's pretty solid. Gonna try it out with the "Lapse it" time lapse app that I got. 


» Click image for larger version





> _Originally posted by zipdoa_ 
> * 
> 
> It's ok - everyone can make fun of me for driving my car through the garage door this weekend #abswentoffcameintoohot
> 
> 
> 
> New purchase:
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



Can I ask you what that cost? I need to replace a garage door as well. And I think I'll get the new Chamberlain openers that can be hooked up to the net so you can monitor from your phone.

----------


## cosmok

New beater

» Click image for larger version
_This image fixed by A790. When you need your images fixed, choose A790!_

----------


## cosmok

> _Originally posted by cosmok_ 
> 
> _This image fixed by A790. When you need your images fixed, choose A790!_ [/B]



You're quick  :ROFL!:

----------


## A790

> _Originally posted by cosmok_ 
> * 
> 
> You're quick *



It's not always a good thing  :Frown:

----------


## msommers

> _Originally posted by A790_ 
> * 
> It's not always a good thing *



 :ROFL!:

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by cosmok_ 
> *New beater
> 
> » Click image for larger version
> *



Wow, very nice!

----------


## zipdoa

> _Originally posted by C_Dave45_ 
> *Amazon. $20. No, not the Go Pro, just the tripod assembly. 
> Just arrived today and have to say it's pretty solid. Gonna try it out with the &quot;Lapse it&quot; time lapse app that I got. 
> 
> 
> » Click image for larger version
> 
> 
> 
> ...



$850 installed, including removal of my old door. PM me and I can send you the details - really good guy. 

I already have Vivint, and while the WAN/Wi-fi connectivity to the house is cool, I always use my physical remote since it's way faster than the app.

----------


## C_Dave45

> _Originally posted by zipdoa_ 
> * 
> 
> $850 installed, including removal of my old door. PM me and I can send you the details - really good guy. 
> 
> I already have Vivint, and while the WAN/Wi-fi connectivity to the house is cool, I always use my physical remote since it's way faster than the app.*



Cool. Pm'd. Yeah I want it just to be able to monitor the door at night or when we're away. A few times we've left the house and the garage door went back up. As well it's been left open over night, with the lights on. Wide open garage with bikes, generators, tools, and around the corner from a shopping plaza.

----------


## birdman86

This:
» Click image for larger version

So I can do this:
» Click image for larger version

For the this I bought a few pages back:
» Click image for larger version

----------


## spikerS

> _Originally posted by C_Dave45_ 
> * 
> 
> Cool. Pm'd. Yeah I want it just to be able to monitor the door at night or when we're away. A few times we've left the house and the garage door went back up. As well it's been left open over night, with the lights on. Wide open garage with bikes, generators, tools, and around the corner from a shopping plaza.*



Dave, save the money and get the Chamberlain MyQ system. it's $100, takes 10 mins to install, and will alert you if the garage door is open, or stays open over X amount of time, and if it closed. plus, it is easy to verify on the app if the door is open or not.

I put it on mine, and I am really happy with it. A couple of times now, I thought I had closed my door, but something was in the way, and I had no idea, so the door popped back open. A min later my phone goes off, alerting me that the door is still open...I fix the issue, and can close the door again.

It's a great system! and I think most of the chamberlain door systems all come with this included now.

----------


## C_Dave45

> _Originally posted by spikerS_ 
> * 
> 
> Dave, save the money and get the Chamberlain MyQ system. it's $100, takes 10 mins to install, and will alert you if the garage door is open, or stays open over X amount of time, and if it closed. plus, it is easy to verify on the app if the door is open or not.
> 
> I put it on mine, and I am really happy with it. A couple of times now, I thought I had closed my door, but something was in the way, and I had no idea, so the door popped back open. A min later my phone goes off, alerting me that the door is still open...I fix the issue, and can close the door again.
> 
> It's a great system! and I think most of the chamberlain door systems all come with this included now.*



Cool. I'll get that. Thought I needed to get the newer opener. My Chamberlain is belt driven, so it's a good opener. 
I still need a new door though. It's been driven into twice and now held together with tie wire. Sounds like it's going to come crashing down everytime it's opened or closed.

----------


## ercchry

i seem to keep buying flights to Hawaii...

dec: Oahu, for this... and some surfing of our own with my buddy



jan: Maui, for a bit more surfing... but mostly just the touristy crap with the woman

going to drive/ride the shit out of this road though... drive for sure, might do a dual sport ride up the volcano instead of riding the hana highway though

----------


## bjstare

> _Originally posted by ercchry_ 
> *
> 
> going to drive/ride the shit out of this road though... drive for sure, might do a dual sport ride up the volcano instead of riding the hana highway though
> 
> *



Have you driven both roads? The road up to the volcano might not be as fun. I found the Hana drive more enjoyable. Less traffic (believe it or not), easier roads to go fast on, cause you can see a couple corners ahead sometimes, also more places to pass. That, and the volcano is cold and windy as balls at the top, and I don't need to tell you that riding a bike when it's cold sucks. haha. Also, you're welcome for my unsolicited advice  :Pooosie:

----------


## ercchry

the ride i was looking at was a guided tour on mostly trails up the volcano on a dual sport, im thinking about renting one of these:

http://www.mauiroadsters.com/our-fleet/cars/

for the hana highway day, so not sure if i want to repeat the same ride on a bike, plus the volcano tour is only 4hrs vs 8hrs for the hana highway one

----------


## ExtraSlow

Since I'm unemployed now, don't get to drink the coffee at work, so I'm making my own at home for the first time in my life.

----------


## spike98

> _Originally posted by spikerS_ 
> * 
> 
> Dave, save the money and get the Chamberlain MyQ system. it's $100, takes 10 mins to install, and will alert you if the garage door is open, or stays open over X amount of time, and if it closed. plus, it is easy to verify on the app if the door is open or not.
> 
> I put it on mine, and I am really happy with it. A couple of times now, I thought I had closed my door, but something was in the way, and I had no idea, so the door popped back open. A min later my phone goes off, alerting me that the door is still open...I fix the issue, and can close the door again.
> 
> It's a great system! and I think most of the chamberlain door systems all come with this included now.*



At first glance this is great advice...however, if you plan on any integration to existing Home Automation or plan on starting a system later, the myQ technology is terrible playing nice with others. You would be better getting a conventional opener and a zwave controller. Will be cheaper overall as well.

----------


## bigboom

> _Originally posted by ercchry_ 
> *the ride i was looking at was a guided tour on mostly trails up the volcano on a dual sport, im thinking about renting one of these:
> 
> http://www.mauiroadsters.com/our-fleet/cars/
> 
> for the hana highway day, so not sure if i want to repeat the same ride on a bike, plus the volcano tour is only 4hrs vs 8hrs for the hana highway one*



Having done Haleakela on my road bicycle, im not sure if riding up there is really worth taking a tour and doing it in 4 hours. It took me just over 4 hours to do it on my bicycle, up and down.

----------


## zipdoa

Pulling a reverse-flipstah on my Allroad:

----------


## killramos

^ Awesome. I have always thought a raised allroad would be the shit!

----------


## The_Penguin

> _Originally posted by killramos_ 
> * 
> 
> Well for anyone who is curious I put in a complaint to Anova today about the fact that they had both billed me and my status says shipped 3 weeks ago. 
> 
> Haven't received an actual response to my complaint yet but I just received this &quot;out of the blue&quot;.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like mine shipped, Canada post tracking confirms pickup in Richmond.

----------


## killramos

^ I was thinking of posting the question if anyone's had actually shipped considering it's now November. But decided not to as i had no interest in getting flamed about being concerned again lol.

Canada post shipping is good news, first time i can try my superbox lol. Actually this might fit in the regular mailbox slot haha.

----------


## ercchry

> _Originally posted by bigboom_ 
> * 
> 
> Having done Haleakela on my road bicycle, im not sure if riding up there is really worth taking a tour and doing it in 4 hours. It took me just over 4 hours to do it on my bicycle, up and down.*



if i was to do the *paved* road up the volcano i would probably not pay for a guided tour.... but since i want to do the 4hr *trail* ride... then, not knowing the are at all... i think the guide will be worthwhile  :thumbs up: 




> _Originally posted by killramos_ 
> *^ Awesome. I have always thought a raised allroad would be the shit!*



reverse would be taking factory air car and installing springs, vs factory sprung car and installing air... not an up and down thing  :crazy nut:

----------


## killramos

> _Originally posted by ercchry_ 
> * 
> reverse would be taking factory air car and installing springs, vs factory sprung car and installing air... not an up and down thing *



I dunno i thought slammed vs raised would be a pretty obvious reverse. 

Are allroads air ride equipped?

 :dunno:

----------


## ercchry

They are... with the right electronics you can go in and change the values to lower or raise them... but like all factory air, its cheaper to go with coilovers than fixing it... i too went to coils after blowing a bag on the lexus

----------


## zipdoa

I have Arnott air springs going in for warranty. These Coilovers are to avoid downtime - they are adjustable while mounted and can raise/lower well beyond the factory air settings - just not as convenient  :thumbs up: 

It's a Stage 3 Allroad, so It'll be going about 20mm below factory L1.

----------


## msommers

Stoked for winter trekking!

----------


## Vagabond142

After BlizzCon's opening ceremony today:

» Click image for larger version

So excited for this game!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Adachi

» Click image for larger version

 :Drool:   :Pooosie:   :Drool:   :Pooosie:   :thumbs up:

----------


## Dumbass17

Got myself a new driver I've been eyeing up for $300 off! 

» Click image for larger version

----------


## stevieo

> _Originally posted by Dumbass17_ 
> *Got myself a new driver I've been eyeing up for $300 off! 
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



You're probably a virgin

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> _Originally posted by stevieo_ 
> * 
> 
> You're probably a virgin*

----------


## 6Speeder

> _Originally posted by birdman86_ 
> *This:
> » Click image for larger version
> *



Where did you source this from? Are you going to have to modify the headliner to install it?

----------


## schocker

» Click image for larger version
new headphones & amp/dac from massdrop. Will take a while until I see them though.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by schocker_ 
> *K7xx*



Damn, good choice.  :Drool:

----------


## schocker

> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> *Damn, good choice. *



Already have a pair of Q701, but I am going to put it up for sale. Figured with fallout coming, I want something with more bass for my PC.  :Big Grin:

----------


## birdman86

> _Originally posted by 6Speeder_ 
> *
> 
> Where did you source this from? Are you going to have to modify the headliner to install it?*



I found it on ebay. The clip that holds the sunglasses holder is broken supposedly but that should be an easy fix, and I might modify that part to hold my CB anyway. 

He's got a few available if you're looking, says they all have the broken sunglasses clips though:
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/221706177422?...%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

And this guy modded his X for it to fit, seems pretty easy. Also mentions the broken sunglasses clip in there.
http://www.thenewx.org/forum/showthread.php?t=170202

I'd possibly call up Stadium Nissan and see what they'll sell it for though..I've been surprised by their prices before, just don't tell me if it's under $110  :Wink:

----------


## Vagabond142

> _Originally posted by schocker_ 
> *» Click image for larger version
> new headphones &amp; amp/dac from massdrop. Will take a while until I see them though.*



I have K712 Pro's with a Monoprice DAC/AMP. Love AKG stuff  :Love: 

Been playing the everliving hell out of Rise of the Tomb Raider today. SO GOOD!

» Click image for larger version

I never thought I would say that graphics would be a driving force for me enjoying a game, but the level of detail and all the effects that Crystal Dynamics has managed to shove onto the screen while keeping that baby purring along at 60 FPS =  :Shock:

----------


## killramos

Well my Anova came in yesterday afternoon, never got a shipping notification or tracking either... Nice.

Gunna make some eggs Benedict with it this morning as a simple try out.

----------


## rage2

> _Originally posted by Vagabond142_ 
> *Been playing the everliving hell out of Rise of the Tomb Raider today. SO GOOD!
> 
> I never thought I would say that graphics would be a driving force for me enjoying a game, but the level of detail and all the effects that Crystal Dynamics has managed to shove onto the screen while keeping that baby purring along at 60 FPS = *



It looks amazing, buying that once I finish off Halo.

I'm surprised there isn't a ROTTR thread yet. The gameplay vids I've seen are stunning.

----------


## schocker

> _Originally posted by Vagabond142_ 
> *I have K712 Pro's with a Monoprice DAC/AMP. Love AKG stuff 
> 
> Been playing the everliving hell out of Rise of the Tomb Raider today. SO GOOD!
> 
> 
> I never thought I would say that graphics would be a driving force for me enjoying a game, but the level of detail and all the effects that Crystal Dynamics has managed to shove onto the screen while keeping that baby purring along at 60 FPS = *



Those headphones look nice. I have that monoprice amp also but I am tired of that stupid light so I decided to try this new o2odac. It is custom for massdrop so when the usb in is connect it switches the RCA to output which is what I wanted for my desktop speakers. It is a neat setup.

I got tomb raider also, haven't had a chance to install it yet as I was playing fallout. Looks awesome from what I have seen so far as I was watching some on twitch.

----------


## 01RedDX

.

----------


## msommers

> _Originally posted by schocker_ 
> *» Click image for larger version
> new headphones &amp; amp/dac from massdrop. Will take a while until I see them though.*



Dang that is a sweet little combo. Is Massdrop USD?

----------


## schocker

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *Dang that is a sweet little combo. Is Massdrop USD?*



Yeah, it is USD, but the pricing is still decent. First thing I have bought on massdrop in ages. Pricing in Canada on the o2odac is $300+ anyways so $200 USD isn't bad and the headphones are only available on massdrop so $225 USD seemed pretty good as all the reviews are quite positive and I want some more bass. Now I just have to sell my Q701 and Monoprice amp/dac to recoup some money and keep my HD598 for an alternative.  :Smilie:

----------


## z24_wheels

> _Originally posted by 01RedDX_



I just got a $155 ticket from CPS today for the license plate cover I have on mine. Amazed I didn't get a warning.

----------


## 01RedDX

.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Not normally a Snapon buyer, but these were on sale with a free ratchet. So many times in the past year I need a proper full set of wobblies.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## Go4Long

Had to be done.

----------


## rage2

> _Originally posted by z24_wheels_ 
> *I just got a $155 ticket from CPS today for the license plate cover I have on mine. Amazed I didn't get a warning.*






> _Originally posted by 01RedDX_ 
> *Yep, got the same ticket earlier this year and he seized the cover too. His complaint was that it was tinted, so I got a clear one this time, to use with this new plate.*



My gf got one earlier this year, plate cover from Lone Star, clear, no tint. End of the month quota obligation. Lone Star switched it out to the newer ones that's just a frame, and now the plate is all dirty and worn out making it harder to read.  :ROFL!:

----------


## speedog

> _Originally posted by rage2_ 
> * 
> 
> My gf got one earlier this year, plate cover from Lone Star, clear, no tint. End of the month quota obligation. Lone Star switched it out to the newer ones that's just a frame, and now the plate is all dirty and worn out making it harder to read. *



Your plate got worn out in less than a year - that seems quite out of the ordinary.

----------


## spike98

Loving it so far  :Love:  

» Click image for larger version

----------


## birdman86

> _Originally posted by Vagabond142_ 
> * 
> 
> I have K712 Pro's with a Monoprice DAC/AMP. Love AKG stuff 
> 
> Been playing the everliving hell out of Rise of the Tomb Raider today. SO GOOD!
> 
> » Click image for larger version
> 
> I never thought I would say that graphics would be a driving force for me enjoying a game, but the level of detail and all the effects that Crystal Dynamics has managed to shove onto the screen while keeping that baby purring along at 60 FPS = *



How would you say it compares to something like Last of Us or Uncharted?

----------


## rage2

> _Originally posted by birdman86_ 
> *How would you say it compares to something like Last of Us or Uncharted?*



TR discussions moved here: http://forums.beyond.ca/st2/rise-of-...55#post4513455

----------


## zipdoa

Genuine Audi RS6 9-spoke wheels - 18x8.5 ET20

Now... do I go UHP A/S (Pilot Sport A/S 3) or A/W (WRG2/WRG3)?

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## Go4Long

> _Originally posted by Sugarphreak_ 
> * 
> 
> I've been thinking about returning to Blackberry... interested to hear your thoughts on it*



So far I have no complaints. Getting used to the keyboard will take a while, but it's excellent...nice and stable, unlike the old slide out one. Their interpretation of android is good...runs fast and smooth. Call quality seems excellent, and all the various apps I use seems to work well on it.

One small nitpick is that the bottom of the touchscreen seems slightly less sensitive when the keyboard is out.

Strangest like is that I actually really like the touch screen keyboard functionality on it.

----------


## The_Penguin

TIL:
Blackberry is still in business. Wow.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## Go4Long

Yes, I really like it so far, but I've only had it 24 hours. I wouldn't say perfect, but I would say damn good. It's a trade off since I really liked the size of my note edge, but typing is way easier on this. fwiw if I was on the note I would have opened the laptop to type this reply...lol

----------


## eblend

Got one of these for the gaming room. Was 20% off to boot  :Big Grin: 

» Click image for larger version

----------


## codetrap

.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> _Originally posted by codetrap_ 
> * Every mans gaming room needs an easy blonde to play with.*



I've shifted to redheads for awhile. More difficult levels, greater rewards.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> _Originally posted by JRSC00LUDE_ 
> * 
> 
> I've shifted to redheads for awhile. More difficult levels, greater rewards.*



Redheads are the original Contra, maddeningly impossible, but addictive as hell. Just need to to remember the cheat code.Up, Up, Down, Down, Left, Right, Left, Right, B, A, Start. This works both in the bedroom, and out in public when their crazy asses just trying to wail on you.

Latest purchase, that deal on amazon.

» Click image for larger version

» Click image for larger version

----------


## C_Dave45

Just had Bob at UrbanX set me up with a set of these guys!!

I can't wait for snow now!! Toyo Open Country WLT1's and 4-wheel drive! Woohoo!!

Thanks Bob!!! They're so much quieter than the old tires!

----------


## theedge111



----------


## Vagabond142

My life for Aiur...

» Click image for larger version

----------


## finboy

Picked up my dog's full brother

----------


## move

double post. delete plz

----------


## move

> _Originally posted by codetrap_ 
> * Every mans gaming room needs an easy blonde to play with.*



how much did the chair run after 20% off? and source?

----------


## killramos

> _Originally posted by theedge111_ 
> **



Love it. The rubber strap omegas are  :Drool:

----------


## sabad66

drove 11-12 hours all the way to oak harbor Washington to pick her up this weekend. Totally worth it!
» Click image for larger version

She's a purebred pembroke welsh corgi

----------


## cosmok

> _Originally posted by Tik-Tok_ 
> * 
> 
> Latest purchase, that deal on amazon.
> 
> ...*



This still live? 

I guess this is waiting for me for when I'm back next month, hopefully there's no snow. 

» Click image for larger version

----------


## schocker

^^^That is awesome  :Drool:

----------


## Shlade

> _Originally posted by cosmok_ 
> * 
> 
> This still live? 
> 
> I guess this is waiting for me for when I'm back next month, hopefully there's no snow. 
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



Nice!!!!

----------


## eblend

> _Originally posted by move_ 
> * 
> 
> how much did the chair run after 20% off? and source?*



$175 shipped. Off from sumolounge https://www.sumolounge.ca/Sumo-Gamer_c_18.html

The coupon is plastered all over the site, PREBLACKFRI

----------


## saiyajin

> _Originally posted by eblend_ 
> * 
> 
> $175 shipped. Off from sumolounge https://www.sumolounge.ca/Sumo-Gamer_c_18.html
> 
> The coupon is plastered all over the site, PREBLACKFRI*



they only have 2 colours ahh  :Bang Head:

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by cosmok_ 
> * 
> 
> This still live? 
> 
> I guess this is waiting for me for when I'm back next month, hopefully there's no snow. 
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



Hnnnnnnnnnngh

----------


## HiTempguy1

Some of you may appreciate this, I don't know how I stumbled across it but its still on sale on ViralStyle for another day or so:

 

I didn't even have to think, I just instantly bought it. Every Christmas, from now until I die, I will wear this hoodie.

----------


## Aleks

Got my first snow blower. Electric/Cordless. Excited to test it out. Got it on Amazon as a lightning deal a couple of days ago.

----------


## Disoblige

> _Originally posted by HiTempguy1_ 
> *Some of you may appreciate this, I don't know how I stumbled across it but its still on sale on ViralStyle for another day or so:
> 
> I didn't even have to think, I just instantly bought it. Every Christmas, from now until I die, I will wear this hoodie.*



Haha, I wish someone would make a fully knitted one instead of a print; even if it was going to be expensive I would have bought it.

----------


## HiTempguy1

> _Originally posted by Disoblige_ 
> *
> Haha, I wish someone would make a fully knitted one instead of a print; even if it was going to be expensive I would have bought it.*



You're giving me bad ideas... I think the design would have to be simplified (maybe a 16 bit version of Rick's head saying "get riggity riggity wrecked son!").

http://www.customsweaters.com/

----------


## A790

> _Originally posted by HiTempguy1_ 
> *Some of you may appreciate this, I don't know how I stumbled across it but its still on sale on ViralStyle for another day or so:
> 
>  
> 
> I didn't even have to think, I just instantly bought it. Every Christmas, from now until I die, I will wear this hoodie.*



Where did you get that from?

----------


## HiTempguy1

> _Originally posted by A790_ 
> * 
> Where did you get that from?*



https://viralstyle.com/idesign/wubba

Kinda pricey. I'd never heard of ViralStyle before, it seems like it is KickStarter for clothing. If it doesn't happen/order doesn't go through, I'm going to get hoodies made up on Wordans with the exact same design.

----------


## jwslam

» Click image for larger version

----------


## killramos

^ great game!

And my first Black Friday purchase! Looks awesome! And only 20 bucks! (The bipod that is).

» Click image for larger version 

Can't wait to test it out! I hate resting my rifle on an ammo can or something haha.

----------


## jwslam

> _Originally posted by killramos_ 
> *And my first Black Friday purchase! Looks awesome! And only 20 bucks! (The bipod that is).*



This must be your 1/20 posts in this thread where you actually bought shit.

I also bought this to upgrade my 8 pack

----------


## firebane

1978 Honda CB750.. Got it for a great deal. As most bikes of this era needs some work but that is expected and for the price can't complain.

» Click image for larger version

----------


## 6Speeder

That's a sweet bike. What did that set you back?

----------


## acedia

Picked up a second driver to match mine. I don't know too many guys rocking two drivers, but I'm going to give it a whirl.  :Big Grin: 



I shoot left in hockey and can hit in slowpitch from both sides... this summer I borrowed a buddy's left handed driver for kicks and hit one for the first time ever on a course, managed to out drive the group. Hit it a couple more times that round and decided I had to have one.

For $50, what the hell, it's a Rocketballz Stage 2 just like mine, and now depending on the way the hole bends I can choose my weapon!

----------


## firebane

> _Originally posted by 6Speeder_ 
> *That's a sweet bike. What did that set you back?*



$800  :Big Grin:

----------


## msommers

Picked up some new jeans from Banana Republic since stuff was 50% off. For $49, I can't complain. Especially when my other pair just started developing holes in the crotch, it was time...

The Bay has a bunch of stuff 30-50% off. Good kitchen gift ideas.

Cyber Monday flyers seem like they're being released.

----------


## cyra1ax

» Click image for larger version

Sennheiser Momentum Wireless. Stupid expensive, but I've just about had enough with wires. Plus they double in the winter as really expensive earmuffs :ROFL!:

----------


## HiTempguy1

After my recent shenanigans with a race suit that was just a little too tight (think Ned Flanders ski-suit scene from the Simpsons "It feels like I'm wearing nothing at all!" lol) I found a sale in Ireland for 15% off the already cheapest prices in... the world (literally). The sale also applied to helmets, and since my old Peltor was pretty beat up after 9 years, I replaced it with a Stilo:

» Click image for larger version 

» Click image for larger version 

If I were to buy these in store in Canada, it would have been over $2400. It's looking to come in around $1600  :Big Grin:

----------


## Disoblige

> _Originally posted by cyra1ax_ 
> *
> 
> Sennheiser Momentum Wireless. Stupid expensive, but I've just about had enough with wires. Plus they double in the winter as really expensive earmuffs*



I was eyeing these for a while myself. Did you find them on sale or something?  :Smilie:

----------


## Vagabond142

My self Christmas present this year: Black Friday sale @ MemEx + 4 years IPR = This bad boy for gaming for less than the regular retail cost of the thing  :Big Grin: 

» Click image for larger version

Steam and Battle.Net are on that drive, Diablo 3 launches from the BNet launcher to loading in to town in quite literally 25 or so seconds. Stupidly fast  :Big Grin:

----------


## schocker

^^^I got one too on Friday, installed and I am using it as my OS drive. Nice and fast so far upgrading from my 240gb mushkin.

----------


## Vagabond142

> _Originally posted by schocker_ 
> *^^^I got one too on Friday, installed and I am using it as my OS drive. Nice and fast so far upgrading from my 240gb mushkin.*



Samsung Pro and Samsung EVO drives are ***stupidly*** fast. I benched mine about an hour ago. Keep in mind, the advertised write is 520 MB/s and the advertised read is 540 MB/s


» Click image for larger version

 :thumbs up:   :Big Grin:  I only met the advertised speed at 64KB transfer size. Everything after that is faster than advertised  :Love:  Probably one of the better computer parts decisions I've made since buying my MSI 970 4GB almost a year ago :P

----------


## spikerS

After 9 months of waiting, it finally made it in a container from Japan. I get to pick it up on Thursday!

squeeeeeeeee

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Oh man I saw some like that when I was in Japan, a store I visited had an entire floor devoted to RCs like those. Very cool!

----------


## dj_rice

> _Originally posted by Aleks_ 
> *Got my first snow blower. Electric/Cordless. Excited to test it out. Got it on Amazon as a lightning deal a couple of days ago. 
> 
> *




How much?

I got one from Lowes but it was corded. SJ623E 15Amp . Haven't tested it yet, leaving in box to see if something better pops up. $159 all in. Was a price-match with Home Depot

----------


## corsvette

> _Originally posted by spikerS_ 
> *After 9 months of waiting, it finally made it in a container from Japan. I get to pick it up on Thursday!
> 
> squeeeeeeeee
> 
> *




That thing is sweet! I just watched a video on it, never knew such a r/c existed. While the 3 speed tranny is cool, I'd like to see a 10+ speed semi automated tranny just like the big rigs.

----------


## spikerS

> _Originally posted by corsvette_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> That thing is sweet! I just watched a video on it, never knew such a r/c existed. While the 3 speed tranny is cool, I'd like to see a 10+ speed semi automated tranny just like the big rigs.*



you should see the meets they have in Europe with these!

----------


## msommers

There are crazier meets in Europe  :Big Grin:

----------


## cyra1ax

> _Originally posted by Disoblige_ 
> *
> I was eyeing these for a while myself. Did you find them on sale or something? *



Shit I saw this too late. Yeah they were on sale at CanadaComputers for $411.75 for the Over-Ear version. Best price that I could find anywhere, and they were backordered when I put my order in. Not sure how closely you followed these, but they were originally introduced in March, then pulled a couple of months later for re-engineering after "a very small sample" of people complained that their bluetooth connections were dropping. It was re-introduced in October, so I'm crossing my fingers that these are part of the new stock and not old stock that they were clearing out. In my conversations with the Sennheiser Service Department Coordinator, you can tell if you have new stock or old stock by looking for a REV2 designation on the box. 


And my latest purchase is...:
» Click image for larger version 

Slightly warm deal on flights, thankfully non-stop. I've only been there once and it was a massive culture shock, and I'm going back solo this time. Any tips would be greatly appreciated!




> _Originally posted by Vagabond142_ 
> * 
> 
> Samsung Pro and Samsung EVO drives are ***stupidly*** fast. I benched mine about an hour ago. Keep in mind, the advertised write is 520 MB/s and the advertised read is 540 MB/s
> 
>   I only met the advertised speed at 64KB transfer size. Everything after that is faster than advertised  Probably one of the better computer parts decisions I've made since buying my MSI 970 4GB almost a year ago :P*



I have a 850 Evo in my laptop and a 850 Pro in my desktop. Both drives are insanely fast, and there's instances where I swear the Evo is faster than the Pro. I had ArcGIS loaded on my 840 Pro, and man did that application fly.

----------


## 3nergiz3d

A little bit of shopping...

----------


## know1edge

.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> _Originally posted by Vagabond142_ 
> * 
> 
> Samsung Pro and Samsung EVO drives are ***stupidly*** fast. I benched mine about an hour ago. Keep in mind, the advertised write is 520 MB/s and the advertised read is 540 MB/s
> 
> 
> » Click image for larger version
> 
> *



I'm not a techie, but my results from ATTO look messed up even with write-caching turned off. Can someone explain why it looks like this?
This is on a Sandisk Extreme Pro 960GB and the test has been run three times.

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Maxt

Yellow jacket metric torque wrench set for 100.00, I can't walk by a tool sale without buying something.

----------


## bookem

> _Originally posted by The_Rural_Juror_ 
> * 
> 
> I'm not a techie, but my results from ATTO look messed up even with write-caching turned off. Can someone explain why it looks like this?
> This is on a Sandisk Extreme Pro 960GB and the test has been run three times.
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



Hard to say why they're off but you're getting 2x the advertised write speed and 8-10x the advertised read speeds.  :dunno:

----------


## Go4Long

Just booked tickets and a couple of AirBNB's for Calgary - London - Budapest - Rome - Paris - London - Calgary in July 2016. 

Flying the AC 787 route to London Heathrow...so I feel like this picture fits.


Coming in From The Clouds by Steven Szabo, on Flickr

----------


## killramos

Almost threw my iPad in a pool today due to it's uselessness. So went down to the mall, test drove an iPad Pro. Decided it was not my cup of tea, it felt like a 1500 dollar toy, a really cool toy, but a toy none the less.

So I left the mall with this:

» Click image for larger version

Pro 4 i5 8GB/256GB. Got the educator discount by bringing the wife, and could not justify the i7 for my usage. Esp based on the side by side comparo's I have seen on anything 3D due to the tiny TDP f the i7.

Just getting it up and running now, tons of updates ( typing this post on it right now though )

First new laptop in 8 years, first new PC in... Well a long fucking time haha.

 :Big Grin:

----------


## schocker

^^Nice. That is the one I would get. New keyboard is wayyyy better than the old one which was of the reasons I got a mbp instead of a surface. Have tried it out a few times and really like it. Would be nice if costco would stock the i5 256gb as I have some cheques coming my way...  :ROFL!:

----------


## Jlude

> _Originally posted by killramos_ 
> *Almost threw my iPad in a pool today due to it's uselessness. So went down to the mall, test drove an iPad Pro. Decided it was not my cup of tea, it felt like a 1500 dollar toy, a really cool toy, but a toy none the less.
> 
> So I left the mall with this:
> 
> » Click image for larger version
> 
> Pro 4 i5 8GB/256GB. Got the educator discount by bringing the wife, and could not justify the i7 for my usage. Esp based on the side by side comparo's I have seen on anything 3D due to the tiny TDP f the i7.
> 
> ...



I bought my MBP because I couldn't wait for this to come out and have been using it to remote into my actual desktop to access email, windows specific software, etc. It's a pain in the ass, that's for sure. I think if I picked one of these up to look at it, I'd probably walk out with it, and I already have too much tech, most of which I don't even use.

----------


## killramos

Thanks guys, I am really liking it so far. Got office 2016 installed on it ( MIL had an extra code from her 5 pack that they sell) so i don't have to worry about the Office 2013 issue. Definitely gets a bit finicky on sleep and wake as Rage said. And I have had the touch cover fritz out on me a couple times. New product teething i guess. I think it will all get sorted out though.

overall it is just a really high quality unit.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Sunbeam's site had a solid deal this week, same price as Amazon ($190) plus you get any two attachments for free (worth up to $120 depending on which ones you pick) so we got the meat grinder and ice cream maker.

----------


## jwslam

> _Originally posted by Jlude_ 
> * I already have too much tech, most of which I don't even use.*



I'm always up for picking up second hand tech at good prices  :Wink:  

Bought this waiting for ___
» Click image for larger version
But seriously, I'm just trying to eat healthier.

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by Cos_ 
> *So bought this for the Cobra today
> 
> *



No wonder you were looking for a bigger car, haha. Congrats!

----------


## spikerS

Congrats on not being a dink anymore

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Cos will always be a dink in our hearts.

----------


## max_boost

Should be here next weekend!

----------


## 03ozwhip

> _Originally posted by Cos_ 
> [B] 
> 
> Cant have a slammed STI to take the kid to daycare. /B]



I don't see the sense of having kids if you can't take them in a severely harsh ride on the daily. Sooo, it's exactly what I do lol the kid will have to get used to daddy's slammed rides, mine has from birth so he loves it lol

Sorry, My latest purchase

----------


## max_boost

Fully loaded "Comfortline" Golf.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> _Originally posted by max_boost_ 
> *Fully loaded &quot;Comfortline&quot; Golf.*



Looking at the image, it is FULLY LOADED except for sunroof. :hijacked:

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## max_boost

haha oops! 

This one  :Big Grin:

----------


## blitz

Bought a carbon hardtail on clearance at MEC

----------


## Kjonus

> _Originally posted by blitz_ 
> *Bought a carbon hardtail on clearance at MEC*



Great bikes, I've have my Ghost for a 3 or 4 years not and have been pretty hard on it.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> _Originally posted by Cos_ 
> * 
> 
> To be fair, I am actually an old man so I use the kid as a bit of an excuse. I love my mustang just enough. It isn't exactly luxurious but no a #racecar*



Let's be honest here, I'm way older than you but I pretend to be about 10 years younger...I will never let how old I am hold me back from being a delinquent ricer and neither should you lol

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## carson blocks

> _Originally posted by Cos_ 
> * 
> Im sucking up your old man-ness.*



Phrasing, Cos.

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Penguin_Racecar

> _Originally posted by blitz_ 
> *Bought a carbon hardtail on clearance at MEC
> 
> *



Those are a fantastic deal right now!

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## blitz

> _Originally posted by Kjonus_ 
> * 
> 
> Great bikes, I've have my Ghost for a 3 or 4 years not and have been pretty hard on it.*



I thought they were just an in house MEC brand for the longest time.  :crazy nut: 




> _Originally posted by Penguin_Racecar_ 
> * 
> 
> Those are a fantastic deal right now!*



Yup, I was drooling over it when it was $550 off, they bumped it up to $1050 and I couldn't resist.

----------


## RedRayneGTI

Bamboo Mozza-14 Booties
» Click image for larger version 

Puma 76 Runner Satin Jacquard Sneakers
» Click image for larger version

----------


## adamc

I bought shoes too!

----------


## schocker

Me too!
» Click image for larger version

----------


## M.alex

> _Originally posted by Cos_ 
> *So bought this for the Cobra today
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



Good decision ... glad to see you have testicles still!  :Burn Out:

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Mmm, fresh vinyl.

----------


## spikerS



----------


## GoChris

> _Originally posted by adamc_ 
> *I bought shoes too!
> 
> *



Where from? I've been looking for a decent boot I can wear to work.

----------


## adamc

Those are called Wolverine 1000 Mile boots. I will only be wearing these inside until next summer, salt / sludge will ruin the sheen on this leather real quick. 

Definitely a boot that can be worn in an office setting with dress slacks. They are very supple and much dressier compared to boots like the Red Wing Iron Ranger (which I also own and love). 

Available in Calgary at places like Gravity Pope, or online @ shoeme.ca

----------


## lint

> _Originally posted by adamc_ 
> *Those are called Wolverine 1000 Mile boots. I will only be wearing these inside until next summer, salt / sludge will ruin the sheen on this leather real quick. 
> 
> Definitely a boot that can be worn in an office setting with dress slacks. They are very supple and much dressier compared to boots like the Red Wing Iron Ranger (which I also own and love). 
> 
> Available in Calgary at places like Gravity Pope, or online @ shoeme.ca*



They're pretty tough boots, and it's surprising how low maintenance a quality pair of boots are.

Just do this https://cranes-country-store.com/wat...00-mile-boot/. Then you just wipe them with a damp cloth when they get dirty, let them dry and hit them with a brush. 

And an example of how nicely they clean up
http://www.styleforum.net/t/163864/w...0#post_6596243

----------


## adamc

Had Iron rangers on my feet almost daily for the last 5 years, never been a problem, though they're horrible in the winter. Don't doubt that the Wolverines will be good as well, they're just not as rugged in many ways.

Gonna keep them as a dress boot. I have two pairs of Iron rangers, a pair of beckmans on the way, and now the wolverines, which means I have more than enough shoes to sacrifice to the shitty weather and keep one pair of boots pristine.  :Smilie: 

Sending my OG pair of red wings back to the factory soon to get resoled with a traction sole this time around, should make a big difference in the winter.

----------


## birdman86

> _Originally posted by GoChris_ 
> * 
> 
> Where from? I've been looking for a decent boot I can wear to work.*



Looks like The Bay sells them for $405

----------


## Crazyjoker77

Damn you Amazon...

» Click image for larger version 


Still waiting for the dual articulating wall mount to be delivered.

----------


## birdman86

» Click image for larger version

$133 at 4WheelParts today only (regular $200)

----------


## asp integra

New b7 Avant

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Picked up a fairly oddball bass cab, a Traynor TC1510. It's got a 15", two 10"s, and a variable horn. Sounds killer with the GK!

----------


## MrSector9

> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> *Picked up a fairly oddball bass cab, a Traynor TC1510. It's got a 15&quot;, two 10&quot;s, and a variable horn. Sounds killer with the GK!
> 
> *



10's and 15's sound so perfect together to me, out of everything I have tried that is what I went back to (SVT-810AV and a SVT-215E) 

People talk about the cancellation issues but I have not had any and I just find you get the best of both worlds, full sound with that mid punch of 10's.

I love that bass too, I contemplated buying one for so long but never pulled the trigger.

My latest purchase Snap On 246 AFSM

Metric 3/8
Deep 6-21
Semi Deep 8-19
Shallow 8-19

» Click image for larger version

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by MrSector9_ 
> * 
> 
> 10's and 15's sound so perfect together to me, out of everything I have tried that is what I went back to (SVT-810AV and a SVT-215E) 
> 
> People talk about the cancellation issues but I have not had any and I just find you get the best of both worlds, full sound with that mid punch of 10's.
> 
> I love that bass too, I contemplated buying one for so long but never pulled the trigger.
> *



Holy crap, a fridge and a 215 must be unbelievable together.  :Shock:  What are you powering them with, a couple of SVT heads?

I was initially looking for a separate 210 and 115 because I also like 15s and 10s together, but the Traynor came up on Kijiji for cheap so I couldn't say no.

----------


## eblend

> _Originally posted by The_Rural_Juror_ 
> * 
> 
> I'm not a techie, but my results from ATTO look messed up even with write-caching turned off. Can someone explain why it looks like this?
> This is on a Sandisk Extreme Pro 960GB and the test has been run three times.
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



Drive on a raid controller by any chance, or a VM?'

Sounds like you got some caching happening. SATA3 limitation is why you don't find drives faster then 550MB/s or so on a SATA3 interface.

----------


## CompletelyNumb

> _Originally posted by adamc_ 
> *I bought shoes too!
> 
> *




 :thumbs up:

----------


## C_Dave45

Picked up this baby off kijiji Christmas eve of all days!! Bet the seller didn't expect it to go that day!!

*in Love!*

Can't wait to get out there and do some shooting. Two "L" series down, one more to go!!

----------


## msommers

Which one is that? I don't know canon at all lol....

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by adamc_ 
> *Those are called Wolverine 1000 Mile boots. I will only be wearing these inside until next summer, salt / sludge will ruin the sheen on this leather real quick. 
> 
> Definitely a boot that can be worn in an office setting with dress slacks. They are very supple and much dressier compared to boots like the Red Wing Iron Ranger (which I also own and love). 
> 
> Available in Calgary at places like Gravity Pope, or online @ shoeme.ca*



The Wolverine is a nice boot.  :thumbs up: 

I went with Red Wings instead haha.

----------


## know1edge

.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by know1edge_ 
> *The leather sole of the Wolverine's ruins it as a winter boot*



There's a shoesmith in Marlborough Mall that can change that. That's also the main reason why I went with Red Wings instead. It had a Vibram sole, but different design.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *Which one is that? I don't know canon at all lol....*



Looks like a 70-200/2.8 IS Mk.1

----------


## C_Dave45

> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> * 
> 
> Looks like a 70-200/2.8 IS Mk.1*



Yup mark I. I couldn't afford the mark II. I would love to. But this a huge step up for me from an F4 non-IS.
It's a pretty big deal for me.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

For sure, all the Canon 70-200s are great lenses - I'm sure you'll love it!

----------


## HiTempguy1

I'm pretty happy with the way the dmax is coming together, no more beat seafoam green with broken windows canopy for me! Found a guy selling a truck with the exact same color scheme, grabbed the canopy for only $400  :Shock: 

» Click image for larger version

Edit-
And totally not parked illegally in front of a power box, nope!  :ROFL!:

----------


## Vagabond142

Upgraded from the Nexus 6 and only paid $50 to do so  :Big Grin:  love holiday deals  :thumbs up: 

» Click image for larger version

It's weird. One year difference, but the 6P absolutely FLIES. I thought the Nexus 6 was fast compared to other phones, but goddamn  :Shock:  Nexus 6P =  :Burn Out:   :Burn Out:

----------


## Ekliptix

I upgraded from my 2009 Summit 154" to a 2013 Polaris RMK Pro 163. Rode it the last 3 days in Sicamous. Loving it, although I'd prefer a Ski-Doo XM Chassis if it were cheaper.

----------


## mo_money2supe

Picked this up earlier this week: a new-to-me 2013 Audi S4 Premium+, replacing my old 2006 Audi S4. The new toy had less than 30k kms on the clock, CPO'd warranty (6yr/160k km) that was further extended to 10yr/180k km, and had remaining Audi Care on it for another year. Fully loaded with Audi Drive Select and Sport Diff. A combination of multiple dealer incentives and loyalty preferred rates brought me down to 0.4% interest over 60 months! And it was the 2nd cheapest one in town next to one that was only 8% cheaper with nearly triple the mileage, and I'd have to heloc it at a much higher interest rate. The choice was simple...

----------


## Ekliptix

Very nice and that extended warranty is awesome.

----------


## Redlined_8000

> _Originally posted by mo_money2supe_ 
> *Picked this up earlier this week: a new-to-me 2013 Audi S4 Premium+, replacing my old 2006 Audi S4. The new toy had less than 30k kms on the clock, CPO'd warranty (6yr/160k km) that was further extended to 10yr/180k km, and had remaining Audi Care on it for another year. Fully loaded with Audi Drive Select and Sport Diff. A combination of multiple dealer incentives and loyalty preferred rates brought me down to 0.4% interest over 60 months! And it was the 2nd cheapest one in town next to one that was only 8% cheaper with nearly triple the mileage, and I'd have to heloc it at a much higher interest rate. The choice was simple...
> 
> *



Sounds like a great deal! Nice work. Enjoy.

----------


## taemo

and

----------


## ExtraSlow

After my exploits in the computer help desk section, and the realization that my seven year old laptop was the most reliable computer in the house, I broke down and went to Memory Express today. 
Lenovo thinkPad E550 http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX56960 
 
Plus Kingston HyperX RAM - 4GB to add to the laptop. http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX57546 
Plus MS Office 2016 Home edition. http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX59272

----------


## hampstor

Went for lunch at Ikea yesterday and we ended up purchasing a Betrodd Double Oven Gas range during their Kitchen sale. Gas line is being installed today too!

----------


## jwslam

Another masonCGY hookup for me:

» Click image for larger version

----------


## eblend

Went to SportChek to buy new snowboard boots for self and pants for wife, walked out with a new jacket instead, was on clearance, liked the "doesn't look like a snowboard jacket" look to it

» Click image for larger version

And today tracked down the boots I wanted in my size, Burton Boa Highline Rusty

» Click image for larger version

----------


## flipstah

Was never a fan of the BOA system, but those boots look awesome!

----------


## Strider

> _Originally posted by taemo_ 
> **



Looking to get one of these myself... any good deals out there?

----------


## Disoblige

> _Originally posted by mo_money2supe_ 
> *Picked this up earlier this week: a new-to-me 2013 Audi S4 Premium+, replacing my old 2006 Audi S4. The new toy had less than 30k kms on the clock, CPO'd warranty (6yr/160k km) that was further extended to 10yr/180k km, and had remaining Audi Care on it for another year. Fully loaded with Audi Drive Select and Sport Diff. A combination of multiple dealer incentives and loyalty preferred rates brought me down to 0.4% interest over 60 months! And it was the 2nd cheapest one in town next to one that was only 8% cheaper with nearly triple the mileage, and I'd have to heloc it at a much higher interest rate. The choice was simple...*



My God.. Amazing deal, great pick-up. Good job man, enjoy.

----------


## blitz

Right now most places have D610 + Grip + Extra battery for $1599. Probably the best deal you'll get new for the near future.

----------


## taemo

> _Originally posted by blitz_ 
> *Right now most places have D610 + Grip + Extra battery for $1599. Probably the best deal you'll get new for the near future.*



+1 but if you want Strider you can buy mine.
Just received it this morning and found it way too chunky for my taste,
I guess I just cant stand shooting DSLR anymore  :ROFL!:

----------


## msommers

Well that lasted long  :ROFL!:

----------


## blitz

Haha, I knew it.

Also ironic that you want to shoot 8x10" film yet find a compact DSLR "chunky"

----------


## D'z Nutz

> _Originally posted by taemo_ 
> * 
> 
> +1 but if you want Strider you can buy mine.
> Just received it this morning and found it way too chunky for my taste,
> I guess I just cant stand shooting DSLR anymore *



Hahaha I saw it and thought it was an odd purchase for you and probably an impulse buy

----------


## taemo

> _Originally posted by blitz_ 
> *Haha, I knew it.
> 
> Also ironic that you want to shoot 8x10&quot; film yet find a compact DSLR &quot;chunky&quot;*



A 8x10 film holder, rails and lens on a view camera are smaller and easier to operate than a DSLR lol.
I found the amounts of buttons on the D610 confusing and overall the body felt like holding a can of soup.




> _Originally posted by D'z Nutz_ 
> * 
> Hahaha I saw it and thought it was an odd purchase for you and probably an impulse buy*



I was looking for a digital counterpart to my F3P (Df seems to be the closest) and snagged this at a decent price, might play with it for a few days but so far impression is not good.

----------


## blitz

Just got back from The Camera Store.  :Big Grin:

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by blitz_ 
> *Just got back from The Camera Store.  
> 
> *



Ooooof course you did.  :ROFL!:

----------


## taemo

awaiting your FS: Ricoh GR thread 

looking forward to hear your overall impression and pics taken with it!

----------


## blitz

You can't buy my GR Earl!

I'm fully committed to 28mm now. GR, GF670W, Q

----------


## Wakalimasu

Completed my Feralcons




if you are interested in what they combine into click here.

----------


## Vagabond142

Welp. I have finally been dragged kicking and screaming into the wireless desktop world. I've been a "Always wired ethernet!" guy since my first computer. Until I got a router on clearance from work. Um, this one specifically:

» Click image for larger version

And then I got one of these for my computer:

» Click image for larger version


The speed difference is INSANE. I had the DLINK AV1 gigabit powerline networking kit... 50 Mbps downlink on SpeedTest. Switched to AC1300.... 150 Mbps downlink on SpeedTest  :Burn Out:   :Burn Out:   :Burn Out:

----------


## speedog

I'm curious as to what your speeds would've been if actually hard wired to your router/modem as opposed to the power line solution, I know in our home that the hard wired speeds are still faster then the 5G wifi.

----------


## AE92_TreunoSC

I dont care how fast it is, it will never be as reliable. I hated wifi on my pc even with my netgear AC only 50 feet away.

----------


## Vagabond142

> _Originally posted by speedog_ 
> *I'm curious as to what your speeds would've been if actually hard wired to your router/modem as opposed to the power line solution, I know in our home that the hard wired speeds are still faster then the 5G wifi.*



When I tested on my notebook earlier this year (has a Broadcom 1000 Mbps ethernet port) with a 6 foot Cat6, I had 146 Mbps downlink on SpeedTest.

The only place I would need faster speeds is transferring files to/from the NAS, and that's only like once a month, if that. Most of the time I'm streaming content from the NAS to my android box, and that needs, what.... 1-3 Mbps? So no real worries




> _Originally posted by AE92_TreunoSC_ 
> *I dont care how fast it is, it will never be as reliable. I hated wifi on my pc even with my netgear AC only 50 feet away.*



I'm about 25 feet linear from the router, but it goes through a stairwell, a floor, and two walls... and I have 5 bars strength. Been rock solid so far  :Big Grin:

----------


## The_Penguin

> _Originally posted by AE92_TreunoSC_ 
> *I dont care how fast it is, it will never be as reliable. I hated wifi on my pc even with my netgear AC only 50 feet away.*



QFT! Wireless is for phones, and portable devices for convenience.

Desktops, servers, IP Cameras and anything that can be wired, gets wired. And wired to a real switch, not the router that comes from the ISP or wireless device.

----------


## know1edge

.

----------


## schurchill39

> _Originally posted by know1edge_ 
> *Dress pant sweatpants, to wear in public. Got rek't on the exchange rate and shipping
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



I need these in my life. I'm so f*cking sick of dress pants.

----------


## killramos

> _Originally posted by Vagabond142_ 
> *
> The speed difference is INSANE. I had the DLINK AV1 gigabit powerline networking kit... 50 Mbps downlink on SpeedTest. Switched to AC1300.... 150 Mbps downlink on SpeedTest   *



What kind of wired network does 50mbps. That's 802.11g Speeds  :crazy nut:  

No wonder you are impressed with AC.

----------


## msommers

Where did you find those dress pants/sweat pants?!

----------


## know1edge

.

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## D'z Nutz

You should look into the Nike sweatpants suit. You know, for client meetings and stuff  :ROFL!:

----------


## msommers

Group buy lol?

----------


## know1edge

.

----------


## RedRayneGTI

I'd been waiting for memory express to get this case back in stock for months. I picked it up Friday.

Corsair Air 240 Arctic White Case:
 

Only to realize that my Noctua CPU cooler was too tall to get the top panel back on... So I decided to go with an AIO liquid cooling unit. 

Corsair H100i GTX:
 

Thinking I had fixed everything I also noticed that one of the cooling pipes on my Asus GTX970 Strix poked up too high as well.  :Bang Head:  
Browsed memex's website and found what I think is a solid deal on the GeForce GTX 980 FTW. $699.99 + $30 mail in rebate. $669.99+tax in the end. 

 

That's the last I drop the ball on doing my research and impulse buying stuff.  :Frown:

----------


## schocker

^^Lol, they were probably like not this guy again  :ROFL!:

----------


## RedRayneGTI

> _Originally posted by schocker_ 
> *^^Lol, they were probably like not this guy again *



Well I ordered the cooler off Amazon.. so they only saw me for the case friday and GPU today.. and I prefer woman.  :Smilie:

----------


## Disoblige

^^ pics?

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Superwinch LT2000 utility winch. Princess Auto (the North location at least, don't know about South) is blowing them out for $25.00 (reg. $100).

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by D'z Nutz_ 
> *You should look into the Nike sweatpants suit. You know, for client meetings and stuff 
> 
> *



I need this in my life.

----------


## Rat Fink

.

----------


## schocker

» Click image for larger version
 :ROFL!:

----------


## spikerS

The worst part, I gave those all away.  :ROFL!:   :Cry:

----------


## carson blocks

^ That R/C snowplow is awesome.

----------


## cyra1ax

> _Originally posted by know1edge_ 
> *https://www.betabrand.com/gray-dress...weatpants.html
> 
> I guess creating an account waives the shipping, thought that was US only.  $155 after exchange
> 
> oh here's a referral link!! save $15 and buy me another pair 
> https://www.betabrand.com/gray-dress...ts.html?r=45mi*



I told myself I wasn't going to buy more shit after Christmas.......thanks for nothing! :Bang Head:  

I used your link too, and stacked the new visitor discount on top. Total discount was around $35, with free shipping. Hopefully we don't get dinged with import fees/taxes.

----------


## eblend

Well tried out the new Burton shoes at Castle Mountain last weekend.....put them on, went to take a piss...came back in pain! Something was just not sitting right, felt too tight, so threw on the old boots I brought along and rode in those all day. Today went for an exchange and picked these up instead. Wore them for about 10 min in the store just to be sure

----------


## know1edge

.

----------


## cyra1ax

> _Originally posted by know1edge_ 
> * 
> 
> thanks! 
> 
> what is this new visitor discount though?*



It popped up when I first visited the site, had to enter an email address and the code would populate. Strangely, there was a checkbox where you could opt out of getting any newsletters.

----------


## firebane

time for some silliness! only $150

» Click image for larger version

----------


## killramos

New little brother for use on the road:

» Click image for larger version 

Razer Orochi 8200/2016

Great little mouse. 7 month battery life, 60 hours gaming. Great tracking hybrid Bluetooth/wired. 

Perfect travel companion for my surface.

----------


## schocker

> _Originally posted by killramos_ 
> *Razer Orochi 8200/2016
> 
> Great little mouse. 7 month battery life, 60 hours gaming. Great tracking hybrid Bluetooth/wired. 
> 
> Perfect travel companion for my surface.*



I have the older version 2014 I think for my MBP. Works really well. It is pretty small, but I don't end up using it a lot anyways.

----------


## cyra1ax

> _Originally posted by killramos_ 
> *New little brother for use on the road:
> 
> » Click image for larger version 
> 
> Razer Orochi 8200/2016
> 
> Great little mouse. 7 month battery life, 60 hours gaming. Great tracking hybrid Bluetooth/wired. 
> 
> Perfect travel companion for my surface.*



Is that larger one the Mamba Chroma? How do you like it?

----------


## killramos

Larger is a Mamba 2012, was before they launched the "Chroma" brand. Still lights up all the different colours.

I absolutely love it though. The best hybrid wired/wireless on the market. Always nice to know that if it dies or whatever you just quickly plug it in. Has been flawless in a dual boot Mac/Windows environment. 

I think the new one just has cushy side grips and a higher dpi laser. Which I don't need.

But yea the new orochi is all new internals apparently, Bluetooth 4.0 and their newest laser. The Bluetooth 4.0 patently helps a ton with battery life and latency. It's worked great for me.

----------


## cyra1ax

Good to know, I've been in the market for a good wireless mouse, the sensor in the one that I have now is starting to go. Looked at the MX Master and MX Performance, and just didn't like how they felt in the hand, plus the scroll wheel wasn't my cup of tea too.

----------


## JordanEG6

Splurged on Marvel first issue Hip-Hop variants over a span of a few days. I had to make my rounds around town to find some of them. 

» Click image for larger version
Amazing Spider Man #1 (Tribe Called Quest - Midnight Marauders)
Extraordinary X-Men #1 (De La Soul - 3 Feet High & Rising)
Spider-Man/Deadpool #1 (Eric B & Rakim - Paid in Full) 

» Click image for larger version 
Dr. Strange #1 (Dr. Dre - The Chronic)
Astonishing Ant-Man #1 (Biggie - Read to Die)
All-New Hawkeye #1 (Pete Rock & CL Smooth - Mecca & the Soul Brother)

» Click image for larger version 
A-Force #1 (NWA - Straight Outta Compton)
Howard the Duck #1 (ODB - Return to the 36 Chambers)
Spidey #1 (Lil Wayne - Tha Carter IV)

 :Smilie:

----------


## D'z Nutz

> _Originally posted by JordanEG6_ 
> *Splurged on Marvel first issue Hip-Hop variants over a span of a few days. I had to make my rounds around town to find some of them.*



Those are awesome!!

----------


## Tearin

Can't wait for Better Call Saul to start up again! 

In the meantime, because I love Breaking Bad and I love Dogs...I got this T-shirt out of the States.

Click here to visit site

----------


## D'z Nutz

Grabbed one of these for $120. 

https://www.homedepot.ca/en/home/p.2...000844681.html

----------


## ramminghard

> _Originally posted by D'z Nutz_ 
> *Grabbed one of these for $120. 
> 
> https://www.homedepot.ca/en/home/p.2...000844681.html*



Thanks for posting this. Grabbed the second last one!

----------


## D'z Nutz

> _Originally posted by ramminghard_ 
> * 
> Thanks for posting this. Grabbed the second last one!*



While you're at it, if you want any 2.0AH batteries, go price match + 10% these at Lowes:

http://www.amazon.ca/DEWALT-DCB203-C...JVTPNQ9TC2TV2J

Picked up two batteries this afternoon. They were selling them at $109. $35.95 after price match  :Big Grin:

----------


## schocker

» Click image for larger version
» Click image for larger version
» Click image for larger version
» Click image for larger version
» Click image for larger version

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

ThruNite TN4A XPL V6 NW
 

Eneloop Pro's:
 

New Knife:
» Click image for larger version

Nvidia Shield TV (Best purchase I've made in a while, amazing):
» Click image for larger version

----------


## spikerS

> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> *
> New Knife:
> » Click image for larger version
> *



Jelly.

----------


## bjstare

Also:

 


Safe to say, I'm eagerly awaiting spring this year.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by spikerS_ 
> * 
> 
> Jelly.*



That whole line of knives if 15% off right now at Knifewear if you're on the fence  :thumbs up:

----------


## blitz

Found a sweet deal on some good glass:

----------


## lilmira

These are already put on by the shop.
» Click image for larger version
This will be added soon enough.
» Click image for larger version

Sorry enthusiast, manual shifting? What is that?

----------


## AE92_TreunoSC

Duratracs!

----------


## eblend

Japan October 1st-22nd


2016 FORMULA 1 JAPANESE GRAND PRIX 
» Click image for larger version

----------


## EK 2.0

> _Originally posted by AE92_TreunoSC_ 
> *
> Duratracs! 
> 
> *




Nice Nissan banner....

----------


## dr_jared88

> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ *
> Nvidia Shield TV (Best purchase I've made in a while, amazing):
> » Click image for larger version*



Where did you buy this? Is there any good deals currently?

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by dr_jared88_ 
> * 
> 
> Where did you buy this? Is there any good deals currently?*



$289 @ Memory Express. Free remote ($70 value) until Feb 27 (its not just a cheap little remote). Honestly I would have paid more, I've already got my money's worth out of it.

----------


## schocker

> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> *$289 @ Memory Express. Free remote ($70 value) until Feb 27 (its not just a cheap little remote). Honestly I would have paid more, I've already got my money's worth out of it.*



Are you using it for games or just streaming?

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by schocker_ 
> * 
> Are you using it for games or just streaming?*



I use it for everything except streaming cutting edge games from Nvidia's gaming servers or my own PC (which you can do with a GTX 750 and up). There are some super fun games that are free or cheap, the graphics power of this thing is incredible (4K @ 60P if the source supports it). The unit itself has twice the power of an Xbox 360, so anything you do is instant. I've yet to experience even a stutter. Netflix doesn't even visibly buffer, it's just HD from the start. Micro SD slot too for dirt cheap expansion.

I bought it specifically for media streaming (Plex, Kodi) but I'm loving the games and other features too. It fully supports every media file type you can imagine, and can properly handle the lossless audio codecs in either bitstream/passthrough or PCM like DTS HD Master & Dolby True HD (this narrows the choices down considerably these days). It has awesome wireless performance, I have no need to hard wire it.

The remote and controller are Bluetooth, so you don't need to have the console the same room. The peripherals charge off micro USB so you don't need to worry about batteries, and they last a long time. Everything is made really well, the controller feels great and the remote is machined from a block of aluminium and is nicer than any other remote I've used. The remote also has a headphone jack and mic. I think you can use 4 or 8 controllers at once, never tried though. The USB ports accept keyboards and mice if you want. Nvidia has been good about updating it, they have added lots of stuff since it was released. It's future proof with 4K60P, HDMI 2.0, wireless AC, and USB 3.0.

It's about the size of a piece of paper or tablet, it runs silent, and you can mount it out of sight to a wall behind a media rack or something if you want.

Some people also use these to run emulators for Nintendo, Dreamcast, etc. but I'm not as much into that. As a media box (I.e. WDTV replacement), it has no real competition - everything else it does is just a bonus.

----------


## ZeroGravity

> _Originally posted by lilmira_ 
> *These are already put on by the shop.
> » Click image for larger version
> This will be added soon enough.
> » Click image for larger version
> 
> Sorry enthusiast, manual shifting? What is that?*



Nice.

The 4iiii, you need to ship them for install right? Any reason going with 4iii?

----------


## lilmira

> _Originally posted by ZeroGravity_ 
> * 
> 
> Nice.
> 
> The 4iiii, you need to ship them for install right? Any reason going with 4iii?*



They are in Cochrane, I can drop it off and pick it up when it's ready with no shipping charges. They charge USD though bastards. It's still the cheapest power meter out there.

----------


## ZeroGravity

> _Originally posted by lilmira_ 
> * 
> 
> They are in Cochrane, I can drop it off and pick it up when it's ready with no shipping charges. They charge USD though bastards. It's still the cheapest power meter out there.*



Oh, right. The founder started Dynastream (sold to Garmin). A friend of mine had worked with the team at one time or another. Wonder if he could swing some deals :P

Not that I can justify one for myself... any rumors about them going left and right?

----------


## hampstor

I bought the redhead edition of this Masterbuilt 30" at basspro which will replace my cheapy offset smoker (which i'll now need to get rid of). I'll probably season it later this week and then fire it up for some wings this weekend.






> _Originally posted by AE92_TreunoSC_ 
> *Duratracs! 
> *



Good choice.  :Pimpin':

----------


## klumsy_tumbler

> _Originally posted by eblend_ 
> *Japan October 1st-22nd
> 
> 
> 2016 FORMULA 1 JAPANESE GRAND PRIX 
> » Click image for larger version*



JEALOUS! That's my favourite track  :Drool:   :Drool:   :Drool:

----------


## lilmira

> _Originally posted by ZeroGravity_ 
> * 
> 
> Oh, right. The founder started Dynastream (sold to Garmin). A friend of mine had worked with the team at one time or another. Wonder if he could swing some deals :P
> 
> Not that I can justify one for myself... any rumors about them going left and right?*



They are working on the drive side. From what I read and heard though, unless you have some weird uneven legs, having both sides don't give you much more information.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Bi-Directional HDMI Switch:



And some AA battery cases:

» Click image for larger version

----------


## RealJimmyJames

Mix Drink Glasses, aww yeah you are jelly.

----------


## codetrap

.

----------


## carson blocks

> _Originally posted by codetrap_ 
> *
> x3... Now I just have to figure out how to transport them while pulling the trailer. SCrew with the 5.5 might make it interesting.*



A roofrack on the cab portion and a raised thing that goes in the bed stake pockets so the kayak rides horizontally like it was on a wagon roofrack if that makes any sense. I've also seen all-in-one racks that go in the stake pockets and don't attach to the roof and do the same thing.

----------


## codetrap

.

----------


## lint

> _Originally posted by codetrap_ 
> * I'm evaluating my options as I have an undercover flex and I don't really want to be cutting holes in the plastic top of my rail liners.*



The whispbar option for the flex is really good. Low profile, easy on and off once you have it set up. Just pricey. Another option is to see if anyone with factory rails wants to swap them out.

----------


## n1zm0

I felt it was time for a small upgrade after playing certain games (and betas), I'm falling behind in the spec dept but don't want to upgrade big ticket items just yet so:

» Click image for larger version 

I don't know how I ever lived without CPU water cooling (+ OCing) tbh, I've just been posing as the PC master race all along with that ugly air-cooled mass of copper and aluminum:

» Click image for larger version

----------


## schocker

> _Originally posted by n1zm0_ 
> *I felt it was time for a small upgrade after playing certain games (and betas), I'm falling behind in the spec dept but don't want to upgrade big ticket items just yet so:
> 
> » Click image for larger version 
> 
> I don't know how I ever lived without CPU water cooling (+ OCing) tbh, I've just been posing as the PC master race all along with that ugly air-cooled mass of copper and aluminum:
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



That is why I upgraded. Always wanted an i7 too. Watercooling was also way less a pita to install as now I can actually get in my case.

If you think the fan on the corsair is too loud, try the Noctua NF-F12 120mm that I bought. I swapped out my H100i GTX because it was annoying. Now my computer is silent under light loads.

» Click image for larger version

----------


## RedRayneGTI

> _Originally posted by schocker_ 
> * 
> I swapped out my H100i GTX because it was annoying.*




 :Confused:  I have a H100i GTX @ home and in my work PC and I can't hear either of them using the stock Corsair SP fans, even when gaming.

----------


## schocker

> _Originally posted by RedRayneGTI_ 
> * I have a H100i GTX @ home and in my work PC and I can't hear either of them using the stock Corsair SP fans, even when gaming.*



My fans at the lowest RPM gave off a low noise and in performance mode were very loud. I found the low noise at quiet super annoying. Now the noctuas are silent in quiet mode and much quieter at performance as they are only 1500 rpm. I can't find specs from corsair, but the SP120 quiet edition provides less airflow and lower static pressure than the noctuas. I built my computer to be low noise as it is in my bedroom. The only thing I can hear is the pump which is already super quiet and my one nas box is louder than my PC itself.

----------


## A790



----------


## n1zm0

> _Originally posted by schocker_ 
> * 
> That is why I upgraded. Always wanted an i7 too. Watercooling was also way less a pita to install as now I can actually get in my case.
> 
> If you think the fan on the corsair is too loud, try the Noctua NF-F12 120mm that I bought. I swapped out my H100i GTX because it was annoying. Now my computer is silent under light loads.
> *



Yeah even though it has the 2x fans before and after the rad, it still takes up way less space than my old GELID metal skyscraper.

I am one of those rare PC gamers who doesn't give a flying fk about fan noise levels tbh, I have 3x 200mm fans on my case  :ROFL!:   :crazy nut: . I usually have headphones on however and when I don't the 5.1 surround on the walls drowns out the fans anyways, also have a dedicated gaming room so not a huge deal for ambient idle noise.

But looking at your case, I feel like I should really check the CFM on the 2 extra 120mm fans I have vs the 200mm for the top position, maybe I'm missing out on some better exhaust capability using the 2 small ones instead of the 1 big.

----------


## schocker

> _Originally posted by n1zm0_ 
> * 
> 
> Yeah even though it has the 2x fans before and after the rad, it still takes up way less space than my old GELID metal skyscraper.
> 
> I am one of those rare PC gamers who doesn't give a flying fk about fan noise levels tbh, I have 3x 200mm fans on my case  . I usually have headphones on however and when I don't the 5.1 surround on the walls drowns out the fans anyways, also have a dedicated gaming room so not a huge deal for ambient idle noise.
> 
> But looking at your case, I feel like I should really check the CFM on the 2 extra 120mm fans I have vs the 200mm for the top position, maybe I'm missing out on some better exhaust capability using the 2 small ones instead of the 1 big.*



Yup, I had a dual fan noctua before and it took up all the free space basically. Year, if I had a separate office I would go loud as for example this case has trade offs for being quiet over airflow.

Yeah, that might be worth looking at. I do have 3x 120mm in the front of the case for intake then the 140 at the read and the 2x 120mm through the top. If you want high airflow and don't care about noise, I hear sanyo denki is the way to go. Hard to find though as they are more an industrial type fan iirc. The corsair AF performance edition might be worth looking at also for an easier to find fan which they carry at memx.

----------


## ramminghard

> _Originally posted by D'z Nutz_ 
> * 
> 
> While you're at it, if you want any 2.0AH batteries, go price match + 10% these at Lowes:
> 
> http://www.amazon.ca/DEWALT-DCB203-C...JVTPNQ9TC2TV2J
> 
> Picked up two batteries this afternoon. They were selling them at $109. $35.95 after price match *



 Rona wasn't happy about it but they ended up matching the Amazon price. Thanks for the heads up! Now the matching sawzall needs to go on sale!

----------


## ramminghard

Double post

----------


## pheoxs

Bought a digital antenna, sounds like we can get 4-5 channels here in Calgary so will be nice to get the news and such once in a while.

----------


## benyl

> _Originally posted by pheoxs_ 
> *Bought a digital antenna, sounds like we can get 4-5 channels here in Calgary so will be nice to get the news and such once in a while.*



Apple TV has a CBC news app. I use it to watch the National every night. No commercials.

----------


## msommers

Are you guys OCing a lot or wanting a quieter setup? Is that Corsair hydro kit pretty straightforward to install? One of my 200mm case fans is starting to buzz and I'd like to not have an LED anymore so I'm thinking of replacing all my fans. Have a corsair 600T mid tower case.

----------


## schocker

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *Are you guys OCing a lot or wanting a quieter setup? Is that Corsair hydro kit pretty straightforward to install? One of my 200mm case fans is starting to buzz and I'd like to not have an LED anymore so I'm thinking of replacing all my fans. Have a corsair 600T mid tower case.*



I plan on ocing a bit (Probably run 4.5 ghz or so), but I wanted a quieter and smaller setup. Obviously on air, the bigger the better so that really gets in the way in the case which I didn't like. Install was very straight forward as my case has room up top for up to 3x 120mm fans. Only problem is you need to watch for clearance between your mobo and the top. Then, screw the fans into the radiator and mount the radiator like mounting 2 fans in the case. 

My specific model uses an internal USB connection to control it via the software and the pump is controller by the CPU fan header and controls the fans via PWM. I only have 2 usb headers so I have one for my fan controller and one for my pump which is not ideal, but I left the front usb connections on my case unplugged as usb 3 is separate anyways. One thing to watch for is that you need to turn off fan control in the bios so the pump is always getting a constant 12v. My fan is also in a push setup but if you have room you can run push + pull on the radiator for even more airflow.

----------


## codetrap

.

----------


## flipstah

Whispbars rule. I have them on my Golf and they don't whistle like the OEM racks.

----------


## Sentry

I paid someone to enlarge my holes.  :Wink:  






... by that I mean, I dropped my wheels off at Alberta Wheel to have the centers bored out larger.

----------


## hampstor

I have no self control at outdoor shops....

Abu Garcia VERITAS 2.0

----------


## cyra1ax

» Click image for larger version 

Canon EF-M 22mm f/2, with a whole whack of accessories. Super slim lens, and pretty good macro focus as well.

----------


## kaput

.

----------


## msommers

> _Originally posted by schocker_ 
> * 
> I plan on ocing a bit (Probably run 4.5 ghz or so), but I wanted a quieter and smaller setup. Obviously on air, the bigger the better so that really gets in the way in the case which I didn't like. Install was very straight forward as my case has room up top for up to 3x 120mm fans. Only problem is you need to watch for clearance between your mobo and the top. Then, screw the fans into the radiator and mount the radiator like mounting 2 fans in the case. 
> 
> My specific model uses an internal USB connection to control it via the software and the pump is controller by the CPU fan header and controls the fans via PWM. I only have 2 usb headers so I have one for my fan controller and one for my pump which is not ideal, but I left the front usb connections on my case unplugged as usb 3 is separate anyways. One thing to watch for is that you need to turn off fan control in the bios so the pump is always getting a constant 12v. My fan is also in a push setup but if you have room you can run push + pull on the radiator for even more airflow.*



Convinced me. Decided to get the H100i and three NF-F12 fans. OCing my 2600K seems cheaper than upgrading the cpu/mobo. My fans on my case have been getting buzzy, so it all just kinda pushed me over haha.

2TB WD portable HDD were onsale at M/E so I grabbed one.

When OCing are you going to bump up your power supply? I'm at 750w and thinking I should be fine as I don't game much but rendering applications more-so.

----------


## schocker

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *Convinced me. Decided to get the H100i and three NF-F12 fans. OCing my 2600K seems cheaper than upgrading the cpu/mobo. My fans on my case have been getting buzzy, so it all just kinda pushed me over haha.
> 
> 2TB WD portable HDD were onsale at M/E so I grabbed one.
> 
> When OCing are you going to bump up your power supply? I'm at 750w and thinking I should be fine as I don't game much but rendering applications more-so.*



You should still have lots of life from the 2600k then. It should still be competitive as the later i7s have not been huge leaps in performance. I think you will be happy with the corsair cooler, very simple setup and so far from what I have seen, great quiet cooling and while the noctuas are a bit expensive, you can't beat that performance and noise level, and those good looks  :ROFL!: 

When I move to 4.5ghz, I expect I should eclipse 500W. I went a bit over board with the 850, but I have the mindset that if it never pulls too much power than my fan in the PSU should never turn on! It was also a gold unit so then the 90% efficiency also. I was not expecting that expense though, but I was getting too frustrated with removing my old semi modular from my previous case so I wanted a fully modular power supply  :crazy nut:

----------


## RedRayneGTI

> _Originally posted by schocker_ 
> * , and those good looks *



Just get the LinusTechTips Noctua Fans.  :Wink:  
http://www.ncix.com/detail/noctua-nf...-c7-119241.htm

» Click image for larger version

----------


## schocker

> _Originally posted by RedRayneGTI_ 
> *Just get the LinusTechTips Noctua Fans.  
> http://www.ncix.com/detail/noctua-nf...-c7-119241.htm
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



I know, I saw those yesterday, but I would want 5x 120mm and 1x 140mm for my case to all match, so too much money currently. Maybe if they are still in stock in the summer  :ROFL!:

----------


## n1zm0

IT has been replacing everyone's SFF PCs to newer ones since the beginning of the year, I found out if I gave a small donation to the United Way I could get my hands on an older but decent model to use as a media hub/Kodi machine in the living room, pretty great deal I thought, smaller than an Xbox 360, i5 & 4Gb RAM.

» Click image for larger version 




> _Originally posted by schocker_ 
> * but I would want 5x 120mm and 1x 140mm for my case to all match*



Ya'll gaming with that PC or walking down the catwalk with the side panel open  :Pooosie:

----------


## schocker

> _Originally posted by n1zm0_ 
> *IT has been replacing everyone's SFF PCs to newer ones since the beginning of the year, I found out if I gave a small donation to the United Way I could get my hands on an older but decent model to use as a media hub/Kodi machine in the living room, pretty great deal I thought, smaller than an Xbox 360, i5 &amp; 4Gb RAM.
> 
> Ya'll gaming with that PC or walking down the catwalk with the side panel open *



Nice, something small would be nice at my TV since my steam link has never worked well.

Lol, that was one of the reasons I didn't buy it. Would be even more quiet though as I could swap the NZXT fans for these too! My NZXT fan controller is 3pin voltage controller though, no pwm unless I buy the corsair one which will work with my power supply and hydro cooler.

----------


## Skrilla

Picked up a new daily driver for when I don't need my truck. '16 Golf 3 door. This new platform is awesome. Wheels, tint and some other goodies getting installed. Ordered suspension today.

----------


## delco21

New car 

Looking forward to driving something other then Chevy

----------


## gpomp

> _Originally posted by Skrilla_ 
> *
> 
> Picked up a new daily driver for when I don't need my truck. '16 Golf 3 door. This new platform is awesome. Wheels, tint and some other goodies getting installed. Ordered suspension today.*



 Congrats, MQB is such a big leap forwards.

----------


## KPHMPH

> _Originally posted by delco21_ 
> *New car 
> 
> Looking forward to driving something other then Chevy*




Or a junk Jeep

----------


## taemo

bought our first anemone last week and he seems to be doing well in our aquarium
» Click image for larger version

and snagged this on ebay at a good deal earlier today
» Click image for larger version
seller also had a Voigtlander 20mm 3.5 but went a little over-priced

----------


## cyra1ax

Bought myself a new knob, looks similar to this but with a red shift pattern, the bit on top of the leather is knurled(textured) and burnt blue SS at the bottom. Prices are  :Shock:  but well worth it from the reviews I've read. 

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Sentry

Lighting upgrade for the M5.  :Big Grin: 

Tail lights, side markers, and new headlight lenses.



Just got lenses for the front because doing a facelift conversion properly would cost me a mint. This way I keep factory D2S HIDs and active headlights.

----------


## finboy

> _Originally posted by cyra1ax_ 
> *» Click image for larger version 
> 
> Canon EF-M 22mm f/2, with a whole whack of accessories. Super slim lens, and pretty good macro focus as well.*



Saw this, got hopeful that it was a new lens, realized it is mirrorless only  :Frown:

----------


## cyra1ax

> _Originally posted by finboy_ 
> * 
> 
> Saw this, got hopeful that it was a new lens, realized it is mirrorless only *



Yeah, AFAIK Canon doesn't release new lenses all that often. Heck, even for their relatively new mirrorless models they only created three or four new lenses for native support. All other lens options they have created a mount adapter so you can use the regular EF series lenses.

----------


## finboy

The 24mm is still on my "to buy" list but f2.8 instead of f2 like the mirrorless, wtf canon?

----------


## JudasJimmy

Bought both of these at 10am. Sucks I didn't buy more. I'll probable sell tomorrow.



Just an update. I sold the next day, over night the stock was down as fast as it was up. Ended up with $2700 USD profit. Day trading is hit/miss. I'd like to be able to afford 100k investing instead of just 10k.

----------


## adamc

Not bad for a day's work. Jesus.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Great plays. Congrats!

----------


## XylathaneGTR

New shoes:
» Click image for larger version
Took 'em for a test ride last night and pretty happy with the result...nice feel and no issues...and the buckle colour matches my bike!

----------


## Vagabond142

Decided to say "what the hell, why not" and bought Black Desert Online based on watching a couple of videos and some twitch streams, as well as following the game for a while. So far (about 5 hours in, which in MMO terms is dipping the little toe in the kiddie pool), it's monstrously fun. Nice, easy combat (with a deceptively complex combo system you can chain together for ridiculous amounts of damage), an almost "play how you like" style to the game (you can craft, quest, grind, farm, PvP, etc to level), and astonishingly good graphics that run very well on most systems. It's also B2P like Guild Wars 2: buy once, play forever, so no pressure to speed level or "get your money's worth" per month.

If I'm still playing in 2 months, I'll consider it a good purchase. If not, hey, $40 CDN isn't too bad for a month of fun that I can come back to whenever I want.

And just to give you an idea of game graphics quality (Korean version, but the engine is the same for NA/EU, and not my screenshot (I'll post one tonight)):

» Click image for larger version

----------


## 403Gemini

Thing that appealed me with Black Desert online is there are no dungeons or raids - just one giant massive fucking world. Your only load screen is getting into the game - otherwise the "dungeons" you encounter are the ones you find throughout the world itself. No instances. Also the idea of killing mass swaths of enemies in giant valleys or fields seems intriguing 

Keep me posted Vagabond, still toying with the idea of starting that as my fantasy mmo and ditching ffxiv

----------


## bjstare

Jordan at UrbanX Horton Road hooked up some cheap summer (well, "all season") tires for me.

» Click image for larger version

----------


## shakalaka

I bought my 4th Blackberry Passport. Can't seem to give that phone up and keep going back to it.

----------


## relyt92

> _Originally posted by cjblair_ 
> *Jordan at UrbanX Horton Road hooked up some cheap summer (well, &quot;all season&quot tires for me.
> ]*



 I run those tires on my G37, was super happy with them last summer and i've been glad to have them back on again for the past week.

----------


## eblend

Got bored at work, so booked a vacation to Cuba. First time going, want to get there before the americans screw it all up

----------


## riander5

> _Originally posted by JudasJimmy_ 
> *Bought both of these at 10am. Sucks I didn't buy more. I'll probable sell tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Just an update. I sold the next day, over night the stock was down as fast as it was up. Ended up with $2700 USD profit. Day trading is hit/miss. I'd like to be able to afford 100k investing instead of just 10k.*



Theres a short term investing thread for this, how did ya find them though?

----------


## JudasJimmy

> _Originally posted by riander5_ 
> * 
> 
> Theres a short term investing thread for this, how did ya find them though?*



I moved it over there. thanks

----------


## lilmira

Season is over for me but that doesn't mean I can't get ready for the next season. 30% off yo!

----------


## eblend

> _Originally posted by lilmira_ 
> *
> 
> Season is over for me but that doesn't mean I can't get ready for the next season. 30% off yo!*



Season isn't over bra! There is plenty of snow at Louise. Has been snowing there almost daily.

----------


## msommers

Treated myself to pair of headphones for the office. Closed, efficient and comfortable and sound is reportedly laid back yet detailed enough! Very excited. On sale at The Headphone Bar, cheaper than sale price elsewhere.

Sennheiser Momentum 2.0 Over-Ear

» Click image for larger version

----------


## flipstah

My mouth

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Team_Mclaren

» Click image for larger version

Like it so far, its missing a few features of the passport that i miss tho...

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *My mouth
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



Looks hot! The Maggi-brand masala noodles are my jam, I need to restock.

----------


## cyra1ax

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *Treated myself to pair of headphones for the office. Closed, efficient and comfortable and sound is reportedly laid back yet detailed enough! Very excited. On sale at The Headphone Bar, cheaper than sale price elsewhere.
> 
> Sennheiser Momentum 2.0 Over-Ear
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



I have the wireless version of these. They're really, really good. Cups are on the small side even though they're the over-ear. Bass is good, not boomy or overpowering at all. They're very good all around, I do find the adjustment a little strange though. Not really the greatest if you wear glasses since these depend more on clamping force than hanging on your head to place them. On the flip side, that's perfect for the office since it doesn't really mess with your 'do.

----------


## msommers

That's great, another advocate! I'm hoping they'll be nice for easy listening and not too thumpy. Would have loved the Oppo's instead but our dollar is too shit right now to bother!

----------


## n1zm0

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *My mouth
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



Did you get these from A Mart on Macleod in the 5 pack? Seems to be the only place to buy the infamous fire noodle challenge noodles.

They are pretty damned hot but not incapacitatingly hot, still probably the hottest instant noodles I've ever had and I've had a lot of different varieties.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by n1zm0_ 
> * 
> 
> Did you get these from A Mart on Macleod in the 5 pack? Seems to be the only place to buy the infamous fire noodle challenge noodles.
> 
> They are pretty damned hot but not incapacitatingly hot, still probably the hottest instant noodles I've ever had and I've had a lot of different varieties.*



I got it in the Korean grocery store near Olive Chicken in downtown. 

They're Damn hot. Tasty but not worth coming out.

:'(

----------


## J.M.

Asshole on fire because of instant noodles

----------


## n1zm0

Wanted to see what Google Cardboard was all about, bought one of these last week:

» Click image for larger version 

You can use streetview with it which is cool, walk past tourist landmarks all over the world while in your living room (or walk past your own house from the comfort of your living room), until you feel like you want to throw up though. Also there was an app to watch movies with as if you were sitting in a theatre. Headphones are a must for most of the VR apps.




> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * They're Damn hot. Tasty but not worth coming out.*



Think about what this guy had to go through the morning after  :crazy nut:

----------


## Disoblige

> _Originally posted by n1zm0_ 
> *
> Think about what this guy had to go through the morning after *



Wow, never heard of this guy but I'm a fan now. Not because of the spicy noodles, but on the quantity of food he eats.
Guy eats 5 packs and a giant plate of dumplings like it's nothing.
Not even sure if I could do that. I know I couldn't do it casually like that for sure lol.

----------


## n1zm0

> _Originally posted by Disoblige_ 
> *
> Wow, never heard of this guy but I'm a fan now. Not because of the spicy noodles, but on the quantity of food he eats.
> Guy eats 5 packs and a giant plate of dumplings like it's nothing.
> Not even sure if I could do that. I know I couldn't do it casually like that for sure lol.*



Out of all the Korean mukbang ppl I watched he was the only one who usually finishes ALL the stuff he lays out also closes his mouth when he eats (I know that chewing with your mouth open when eating isn't really considered a bad manner in some parts of Asia, but thankfully he does keep that in mind). But yeah he can pack a shit ton of food if you watch his other videos - he also does this shit every night apparently looking at the upload dates, also this Japanese chick.  :crazy nut:   :crazy nut:

----------


## Disoblige

> _Originally posted by n1zm0_ 
> * 
> also this Japanese chick.  *



Fuck you dude, what have you doneeeeeee... My timeeeeee  :Bang Head:  

This is strangely very attractive LOL. Not gonna lie.

----------


## G-ZUS

H&R Sport Springs



Pair with

----------


## J.M.

^ Nice, what are they going on?

----------


## G-ZUS

> _Originally posted by J.M._ 
> *^ Nice, what are they going on?*



'98 BMW 328i

----------


## Rat Fink

.

----------


## Tearin

Our cat passed away on January 30th. We wanted something more than just a wooden box of his ashes sitting on our shelf. Looking for ideas, we found this company in the States that will make a plush stuffed animal replica of your pet. 

While we are at it, we decided to get one of our dog (alive and kicking) done as well.

Since the photos were taken, I brushed/fluffed the fur of the cat a bit (they get packed up pretty tightly for shipping) so the fur actually looks softer and more realistic than what is in the pictures. They're made with a hard stuffing so they're not very squishy like a true kid's toy. They're pricey ($249 US  :Shock:  ) but I found an online coupon (LOVEPETCUDDLES2) that got us 10% off. I might get Christmas ornaments of all our pets (past and present) done by the same company one day as well.

----------


## flipstah

Does that cat have your cat's ashes?

----------


## Tearin

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *Does that cat have your cat's ashes?*



Yes the cat has the cat's ashes in it. I didn't see if the company would leave a "portal" to do it (you can make all sorts of customization requests with them). 

I just had my mom (thank goodness for old school moms who know how to sew) open a couple of stitches on the bottom where they attach the "only new materials"label. We pushed the little baggie of ashes inside and then she put the stitches back in again.

Here's a picture of the cat when he was alive with our dog.

----------


## 6Speeder

» Click image for larger version 

After a two year hiatus from skiing I picked up some Line Sick Day 125 for a steal of a price.

----------


## ZenOps

https://www.zotac.com/product/mini_pcs/zbox-bi323

Zotac Zbox Quad core Celeron for the folks.

Surprisingly capable little chip, 12 EU graphics (still only usable for low res, low quality settings in most games, but at least playable) More importantly, one the first of the Celerons to be Quad, and the first to have H.264 H.265 AVC and VP8 hardware acceleration. All in a 6 watt processor.

That, and its got a Displayport HDMI and a VGA connector. Probably the most unique item I've ever seen in computing, and I've been at it a long time.

----------


## Majestic12

Need a new bag for work to carry laptop and misc other small items. Decided to support these guys on Kickstarter. They've already done a similar-type campaign and didn't scam people out of their money, so I figure it was safe.

http://www.linjer.co/products/laptop-bag-navy

It's in the mail and should be here tomorrow! Woot.

----------


## 4runneron36s

About 200 Toyota factory manuals, supplements, wiring diagrams, etc from 1970-1988 for the Starlet, Carina, Corona, Corolla, Tercel, Camry, Cressida, Van, MR2, Celica, Celica Supra, Supra, Pickup/4Runner, engine and transmission manuals, A/C install manuals, and various Toyota factory training manuals. There's some slight water damage on some but nothing major.

I will be cleaning these up and starting to sell them so if anyone wants a manual please PM me.

----------


## sabad66

> _Originally posted by ZenOps_ 
> *https://www.zotac.com/product/mini_pcs/zbox-bi323
> 
> Zotac Zbox Quad core Celeron for the folks.
> 
> Surprisingly capable little chip, 12 EU graphics (still only usable for low res, low quality settings in most games, but at least playable) More importantly, one the first of the Celerons to be Quad, and the first to have H.264 H.265 AVC and VP8 hardware acceleration. All in a 6 watt processor.
> 
> That, and its got a Displayport HDMI and a VGA connector. Probably the most unique item I've ever seen in computing, and I've been at it a long time.*



where did you buy that/how much? I've been waiting for the i5 Intel ComputeSticks to come out but this might fit my needs and be cheaper.

----------


## Crazyjoker77

Been Awhile since I purchased anything so I had to make up for it.



Super impressed with the monitor
3440x1440, curved 34", IPS, 75Hz, 4ms gtg. 

But super hard to find any wallpapers for this resolution.

Also Received, 10 Carolina Reaper seeds(hottest pepper in the world). Gonna attempt to grow them indoors using a whole array of T5 fixtures that I have laying around.

----------


## ZenOps

> _Originally posted by sabad66_ 
> * 
> where did you buy that/how much? I've been waiting for the i5 Intel ComputeSticks to come out but this might fit my needs and be cheaper.*



http://www.directcanada.com/products...ufacture=Zotac

Barebones, add two DDR3L sodimms, a SSD of some sort, and an OS of choice and its all good.

http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX60104 half decent price too.

Notes: Set Bios to "legacy" if installing Windows 10.

----------


## Ekliptix

State Bike, limited Gulf edition. Loving it for around the reservoir (photo here) and getting to work downtown. Swapped the fixed gear out for a coaster gear because I don't want to die.

----------


## schocker

» Click image for larger version
» Click image for larger version

----------


## carzcraz

The last one to be sold by Bow Cycle...brand new Ducati Streetfighter 848. 

Previous sale fell through an hour before we arrived, we could not pass on the incredible price. Big thanks to Bow Cycle for helping to process the fastest transaction ever (25 minutes!) and getting the bike ready for us to take it home the same day.

----------


## Maxt

New aero for my old FC... Shipping was more than the parts.

----------


## Skrilla

Picking it up this Saturday! Going to be my road trip bike this summer with the wifey. Couldn't pass up the deal.

----------


## D'z Nutz

> _Originally posted by carzcraz_ 
> *The last one to be sold by Bow Cycle...brand new Ducati Streetfighter 848. 
> 
> Previous sale fell through an hour before we arrived, we could not pass on the incredible price. Big thanks to Bow Cycle for helping to process the fastest transaction ever (25 minutes!) and getting the bike ready for us to take it home the same day.*



I have no interest in sport bikes whatsoever, but there's something about those Ducati designs that really appeals to me.

----------


## takkyu

Finally bought a truck.

» Click image for larger version

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by carzcraz_ 
> *The last one to be sold by Bow Cycle...brand new Ducati Streetfighter 848. 
> 
> Previous sale fell through an hour before we arrived, we could not pass on the incredible price. Big thanks to Bow Cycle for helping to process the fastest transaction ever (25 minutes!) and getting the bike ready for us to take it home the same day.
> 
> *



Moist.  :Drool:   :Drool:

----------


## jwslam

Recession fighter

----------


## Perfect Dark

Had to buy a grown up vehicle, ended up with this:

----------


## Hallowed_point

Getting ready for Auto X.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

2 x Miatas

2005 Mazdaspeed in Black Mica
2003 Sport in Splash Green

Photos to come.

----------


## Hallowed_point

> _Originally posted by Twin_Cam_Turbo_ 
> *2 x Miatas
> 
> 2005 Mazdaspeed in Black Mica
> 2003 Sport in Splash Green
> 
> Photos to come.*



Beyond's KOM (King of Miata's)  :Burn Out:

----------


## spikerS

Got my wraith sponsored, first round of parts showed up today. Not my purchase, but someone paid for them....

----------


## bigbadboss101

> _Originally posted by Twin_Cam_Turbo_ 
> *2 x Miatas
> 
> 2005 Mazdaspeed in Black Mica
> 2003 Sport in Splash Green
> 
> Photos to come.*



S2000 gone?

----------


## RedRayneGTI

H&R Street Performance Coils for my MK7. 

» Click image for larger version

----------


## ercchry

Got one of these.... Pretty neat, ride alongs in cars and roller coasters are pretty cool... Haven't watched too much yet

----------


## n1zm0

^I bought one a few weeks ago, the 360 google streetview one is pretty cool, travel all over the world without visiting it, except you feel like puking after 5 minutes straight  :ROFL!:  

Some R32 GTRs and new rubber:

» Click image for larger version 

Loaded openelec and retropie, now I need to find every single NES/SNES/Sega game possible, also I need a wireless controller of some sort now:

» Click image for larger version

----------


## schocker

^^^ These controllers look pretty neat
http://www.8bitdo.com/
Not sure where to buy though as it is through some weird canadian distributor. 

Just bought the RPI 3 kit at memx last week and am going to be setting it up as a usenet crawler for my nas boxes. Bluetooth was a real pain for me to set up  :ROFL!:

----------


## n1zm0

> _Originally posted by schocker_ 
> *^^^ These controllers look pretty neat
> http://www.8bitdo.com/
> Not sure where to buy though as it is through some weird canadian distributor. 
> 
> Just bought the RPI 3 kit at memx last week and am going to be setting it up as a usenet crawler for my nas boxes. Bluetooth was a real pain for me to set up *



» Click image for larger version 

That one is perfect, because that means I could also load PS1 games. 

Yeah I was holding off on getting one of these until the day they added onboard WiFi, thankfully the 3 finally has it, time to experiment in this Raspberry Pi world.

----------


## schocker

I suppose you could even use a PS3/4 controller as those are bluetooth anyways. Maybe I will try that as I have a couple kicking around at home.

----------


## spike98

2016 Ibis White Q5 S-Line for the wife. Picked it up last night.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> _Originally posted by bigbadboss101_ 
> * 
> 
> S2000 gone?*



Traded it for the Mazdaspeed. The amount of maintenance piling up for the next year or so just wasn't going well with my job change and pay check.

----------


## Jlude

> _Originally posted by spike98_ 
> *2016 Ibis White Q5 S-Line for the wife. Picked it up last night.*



I have a 2014 Q5 S-Line that I bought new. No complaints at all with it. You must have gotten a good deal, or couldn't wait for the next gen to come out in 2017.

----------


## HiTempguy1

I went on a spending spree today, surprised my wallet didn't light on fire...

I bought a duramax with 412k kms on it last spring, and have put over 50k kms on it with zero issues so far. I knew the front end was worn out, but it took over 6 months to kill the inside of one front tire, so I kept it limping along. After 2000kms of towing the past week, it's gotten bad enough that I had to get it fixed. My goal is to run this truck to 1mil kms (did I mention I bought it for $4700?), so I decided to go with The Dmax Store's unlimited lifetime warranty equipment (which actually isn't that bad, moog everything would have only been ~$300 cheaper). So $1100 later...







Then the fuel business has been growing pretty good, so I needed to get something better for moving barrels than my lift cart... we'll see how it works out, tommy gate was out of the question, all reviews are positive for this, it just needs to be treated a little nicer than a tommy gate would.

----------


## spike98

> _Originally posted by Jlude_ 
> * 
> 
> I have a 2014 Q5 S-Line that I bought new. No complaints at all with it. You must have gotten a good deal, or couldn't wait for the next gen to come out in 2017.*



Great deal! Double the Audi incentives ($5k total),5 year audi care, and an okay deal on my trade.

We went in looking for a 2013+ and the '16 was only $3-$4k more so it was a no brainer. Was waiting for the next gen that was suppose to come out this year and just couldn't wait any longer. We are going to run this one for 3ish years and up to the new Q7 after potential bugs are worked out.

----------


## Jlude

> _Originally posted by spike98_ 
> * 
> 
> Great deal! Double the Audi incentives ($5k total),5 year audi care, and an okay deal on my trade.
> 
> We went in looking for a 2013+ and the '16 was only $3-$4k more so it was a no brainer. Was waiting for the next gen that was suppose to come out this year and just couldn't wait any longer. We are going to run this one for 3ish years and up to the new Q7 after potential bugs are worked out.*



Ya, that's a great deal. I was in getting an oil change the other day and they offered to take mine off me for much more than I expected.

----------


## spike98

> _Originally posted by Jlude_ 
> * 
> 
> Ya, that's a great deal. I was in getting an oil change the other day and they offered to take mine off me for much more than I expected.*



Wasn't too happy about the process but i am CERTAINLY happy about the car itself and the deal made it pretty ok

----------


## sabad66

Just bought this:
http://www.amazon.com/HooToo-3D-Virt.../dp/B018JZQWIQ

For $30 shipped, can't go wrong even if i end up using it for 2 hours and never touching it again :P

----------


## hurrdurr

Thanks sabad66 so did I. Lol definitely didn't need that

----------


## lil*tymer

Hifiman HE400i headphones and LakePeople g109a amp.

----------


## bjstare

I can't see the individual specks of dust on your speaker, could you please post a bigger pic?  :ROFL!:

----------


## lil*tymer

That's 100% organic, gluten free dust.
But yeah sorry first time uploading on there.

----------


## adamc

A new to me motorbicycle.

----------


## mrsingh

A new to me Corvette.

----------


## freshprince1

Picked me up an old man gun....

» Click image for larger version

----------


## killramos

Always good to have something the Liberals won't take away, then again is that a Semi? Well you're fucked anyways  :ROFL!:

----------


## Hallowed_point

Swagman XTC2 bike rack and a hitch for my civic from Cactus bikes.

----------


## freshprince1

> _Originally posted by killramos_ 
> *Always good to have something the Liberals won't take away, then again is that a Semi? Well you're fucked anyways *



Lol. Maybe. Thought it was a good time to add to the collection before they bring back the gun registry or whatever else they think will solve the non-existent Canadian gun problems.

----------


## Hallowed_point

Got myself out of the rental rut and into my first home. A two bedroom, two bath condo on the second floor in bridle wood. Listed for 260 in January, got it down to 239 with the patio set. It's huge compared to my shoe box one bedroom. 975 square feet, underground parking, private deck etc.

----------


## HiTempguy1

Nice on the condo purchase! Dose drapes doe haha (I hope you are changing those lol)

----------


## 03ozwhip

2014 BMW X1 35i M-Sport. Bad pic but here she is.

----------


## Hallowed_point

> _Originally posted by HiTempguy1_ 
> *Nice on the condo purchase! Dose drapes doe haha (I hope you are changing those lol)*



 So ugly, none of that junk is included. The regal 15th century princess drapes. Thanks man! Can't wait to give my landlord the good news  :ROFL!:

----------


## msommers

Congrats on the condo!!

----------


## HiTempguy1

> _Originally posted by 03ozwhip_ 
> *
> *



 :Drool:  

Manual transmission?

----------


## 03ozwhip

> _Originally posted by HiTempguy1_ 
> * 
> 
>  
> 
> Manual transmission?*



Dang, I wish. Women and their auto needs lol

----------


## schocker

Last day of the hermanmiller sale

----------


## Hallowed_point

> _Originally posted by schocker_ 
> *Last day of the hermanmiller sale 
> *



 Nice, I just picked up a staples leather office chair and am in heaven. So comfortable. No more hunch back.

----------


## Hallowed_point

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *Congrats on the condo!!*



 Gracias! it works out to $ 102/month more to own vs rent so I'd be crazy to say no. I've probably spent 100 k on rent here in 10 years  :Bang Head:   :Shock:  I take possession June.10th.

----------


## sdevils15

https://www.function18.com/media/cat...4540_reald.jpg

----------


## quick_scar

» Click image for larger version

Figured I would mess around with a pair for a bit and see what I can make them do.

----------


## blownz

> _Originally posted by Hallowed_point_ 
> * Gracias! it works out to $ 102/month more to own vs rent so I'd be crazy to say no. I've probably spent 100 k on rent here in 10 years   I take possession June.10th.*



And now you will spend $100K during the next 10 years on interest, property tax, condo fees, and repairs. It is no different.  :Pooosie:  

Congrats though, always fun getting your first place.  :Pimpin':

----------


## sabad66

> _Originally posted by schocker_ 
> *Last day of the hermanmiller sale 
> *



details? where are these on sale?

----------


## Hallowed_point

> _Originally posted by blownz_ 
> * And now you will spend $100K during the next 10 years on interest, property tax, condo fees, and repairs. It is no different.  
> 
> Congrats though, always fun getting your first place. *



 Eek..hopefully not. I did my due diligence with having docs reviewed etc. Sigh, oh well. At least after 5-10 years I'll start making some traction!

----------


## schocker

> _Originally posted by sabad66_ 
> * 
> details? where are these on sale?*



Anywhere that is a HM distributor. I bought mine through gabriel ross (Victoria), www.grshop.com
4-6 weeks delivery though on mine as I customized it, not sure what they would have for stock.

----------


## sabad66

> _Originally posted by schocker_ 
> * 
> Anywhere that is a HM distributor. I bought mine through gabriel ross (Victoria), www.grshop.com
> 4-6 weeks delivery though on mine as I customized it, not sure what they would have for stock.*



15% off is pretty good but still a bit too expensive for me. We have these at work and i've been looking all over for a good deal on one. crazy to think how many of these are in the building. i bet most people don't realize they are $800+ chairs  :Smilie:

----------


## schocker

> _Originally posted by sabad66_ 
> *15% off is pretty good but still a bit too expensive for me. We have these at work and i've been looking all over for a good deal on one. crazy to think how many of these are in the building. i bet most people don't realize they are $800+ chairs *



Yeah, I have been looking for a while so this sale was timed well. I have one at work so I know it works well for an entire day and it is also cool because of the mesh. I am on the computer alot at home so I figured it was worth the investment for the comfort it provides. 12 warranty is nice too. I had a couple quotes on steelcase and they were around the same money as this on sale so I went for the one I already know I like.

----------


## mr2mike

Wow I didn't know my office chair was so expensive. I spend a lot of hrs in it. Anyone want a review?? haha.

----------


## eblend

> _Originally posted by mr2mike_ 
> *Wow I didn't know my office chair was so expensive. I spend a lot of hrs in it. Anyone want a review?? haha.*



Ditto. Had these in all my workplaces for the last little while haha, bloody expensive.

----------


## bigbadboss101

We have some of those chairs at work. Comfortable and so many settings. The ones we have now are not as cool, so to speak.

----------


## flipstah

Heavy duty, Made in USA Osterizer blender for $10 at the thrift store! Win.

Also, a bunch of Hue bulbs lol.

----------


## schocker

Thought I wouldn't get any more sonos....

----------


## freshprince1

Sold the quad...picked up this (Kawasaki kx250f)...now I just need to get out and do some riding!!

----------


## hampstor

Bought it for camping and summer day trips (also got the grill box + flat top griddle), however I am currently using it to make fried chicken in my back yard.  :Love:

----------


## schocker

So I drink more water around the house

Then a buttload of potting soil and starter plants so I can get my veggies growing.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Zojirushi mug to keep my coffee hot all day - also one of the very few offered in 600mL:

» Click image for larger version

----------


## spike98

New to us Yamaha TT-R50E for the boy. Pretty slick little toy.

----------


## Brent.ff

» Click image for larger version

Took a lead climbing course on sat...spent way too much at MEC/Atmosphere yesterday

----------


## mazdavirgin

> _Originally posted by Brent.ff_ 
> *Took a lead climbing course on sat...spent way too much at MEC/Atmosphere yesterday*



Should have bought the Petzl Spirit draws. Those ones are so sex...

----------


## Brent.ff

> _Originally posted by mazdavirgin_ 
> * 
> 
> Should have bought the Petzl Spirit draws. Those ones are so sex...
> 
> *



ya, but for 25-27 bucks a piece.. 

Atmosphere had the set of 6 for $99, down from 130, and got a $20 gift certificate..

So 6 for ~$80...can't beat that

----------


## msommers

That's a sweet deal! Did you get anchor sets, rope etc? I still want to buy a nice rope but can't get over the cost of some of them...

----------


## rx7_turbo2

> _Originally posted by spike98_ 
> *New to us Yamaha TT-R50E for the boy. Pretty slick little toy.*



Once the kids are done with it for the day they're pretty fun for adults too  :Wink:

----------


## mazdavirgin

> _Originally posted by Brent.ff_ 
> * 
> 
> ya, but for 25-27 bucks a piece.. 
> 
> Atmosphere had the set of 6 for $99, down from 130, and got a $20 gift certificate..
> 
> So 6 for ~$80...can't beat that*



I bought all my draws years back when the exchange rate wasn't so crap. Personally I'm a big fan of thicker dogbones for sport anyways. Not a fan of the super thin stuff found on most draws.




> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *That's a sweet deal! Did you get anchor sets, rope etc? I still want to buy a nice rope but can't get over the cost of some of them...*



Petzl Contact is a very nice rope it's served me well these last few years. Will likely be buying another one in the next few months here. Much better than my previous Beal ropes.

----------


## spike98

> _Originally posted by rx7_turbo2_ 
> * 
> 
> Once the kids are done with it for the day they're pretty fun for adults too *



Been around the block on it already haha. I also bomb around the camp site on his chinese 125 quad.

----------


## Brent.ff

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *That's a sweet deal! Did you get anchor sets, rope etc? I still want to buy a nice rope but can't get over the cost of some of them...*



Already had an anchor set from ice climbing, but got another for the girlfriend. Also bought a petzl arial over the winter for ice climbing so that will get a bunch of use. Another reason the wire gate worked out is for use when start leading ice!

----------


## max_boost

the Asian in me was ecstatic with this deal. Iginla and cammalleri curve lol

----------


## cycosis

Because BUS.

Will eventually be made into a skoolie. Tear down is scheduled for this summer. Was a Lethbridge school district bus.

----------


## vengie

> _Originally posted by cycosis_ 
> *
> 
> Because BUS.
> 
> Will eventually be made into a skoolie. Tear down is scheduled for this summer. Was a Lethbridge school district bus.*



Pretty awesome! I've always wanted to do this.

----------


## C_Dave45

I hope it's not crap quality:

 



» Click image for larger version

----------


## rx7_turbo2

> _Originally posted by spike98_ 
> * Been around the block on it already haha. I also bomb around the camp site on his chinese 125 quad.*



I stayed up till 4am the Sat of a May long weekend splitting the case on a Honda CRF50 to repair the shifter. I was afraid I'd have to explain to my buddies 8yo the next day why he wouldn't be able to ride his bike. Thank God I got it fixed, I don't think I could have handled the tears.

Cycosis, Bus = Awesome!

----------


## C_Dave45

> _Originally posted by hampstor_ 
> *
> 
> Bought it for camping and summer day trips (also got the grill box + flat top griddle), however I am currently using it to make fried chicken in my back yard. *



Do ya LOVE IT?!!!!!!

I have the same setup...(camp chef brand, but it's the same thing)

» Click image for larger version

----------


## eblend

> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> *Zojirushi mug to keep my coffee hot all day - also one of the very few offered in 600mL:
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



Those are awesome. I bought one for the wife, she had to put ice into it before pouring hot tea....otherwise it was too hot to drink hours later. We lost ours in Dominican last December, but got a trip to japan in October, plan on picking one up for a few friends. They are cheap there compared to here, about 1200 to 1500 yen.

----------


## vengie

> _Originally posted by C_Dave45_ 
> * 
> 
> Do ya LOVE IT?!!!!!!
> 
> I have the same setup...(camp chef brand, but it's the same thing)
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



Where did you pick this up Dave??

I'd like to get something similar.

----------


## C_Dave45

> _Originally posted by vengie_ 
> * 
> 
> Where did you pick this up Dave??
> 
> I'd like to get something similar.*



I really had to pick and choose. The 3 burner Camp Chef stove normally goes for $350 at Wholesale Sports and almost $400 at BBQ's Galore. 
But Costco had the "Denali" 3 burner Camp Chef stove for $199!!
(It's the exact same dimensions, just a "made for Costco model")

So I grabbed that and then picked up the large Camp Chef griddle for $199 at Wholesale Sports

I WAS going to also get a BBQ topper for it, but after seeing some videos on grilling with a griddle I decided to keep the large griddle. And I have not regretted that decision one bit. Cooking breakfast for 8 people on this thing is a dream!! And I can still do steaks:

» Click image for larger version

----------


## A2VR6

> _Originally posted by max_boost_ 
> *the Asian in me was ecstatic with this deal. Iginla and cammalleri curve lol*



Where ? Just broke my stick recently  :Frown:

----------


## carson blocks

> _Originally posted by cycosis_ 
> *
> 
> Because BUS.
> 
> Will eventually be made into a skoolie. Tear down is scheduled for this summer. Was a Lethbridge school district bus.*



I've always wanted to try building a camperized bus too. I think a build thread on that should be mandatory!

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by cycosis_ 
> *
> Because BUS.
> 
> Will eventually be made into a skoolie. Tear down is scheduled for this summer. Was a Lethbridge school district bus.*



Hot damn! Build thread or ban.  :Angel:

----------


## Hallowed_point

Nardi personal leather shift knob with red stitching. Crappy "universal fit" but I managed to get it nice and snug using some fuel hose.

----------


## cycosis

A build thread will definitely be setup. I promised my fiance I would build our wedding arch before I get going on the bus (Im just stoked she didnt kill me and she actually wants to be a part of it). So most likely mid to late august for the starting point/tear down. Its gonna take a good year to do I think.

----------


## D'z Nutz

> _Originally posted by cycosis_ 
> *(Im just stoked she didnt kill me and she actually wants to be a part of it).*



Maybe she's got some kinda schoolgirl fantasy. Sounds hot.

Looking forward to the build thread!

----------


## msommers

Build the bus, sell the videos!

----------


## schurchill39

> _Originally posted by cycosis_ 
> *» Click image for larger version
> 
> Because BUS.
> 
> Will eventually be made into a skoolie. Tear down is scheduled for this summer. Was a Lethbridge school district bus.*



I saw the start of your build thread on the Skoolie website. I'm looking forward to it!

----------


## asp integra

> _Originally posted by max_boost_ 
> *the Asian in me was ecstatic with this deal. Iginla and cammalleri curve lol*



Great deal, where at?

----------


## KPHMPH

Recent purchase ....ish


$100 foothills lottery ticket turned into a 2.4M lake house....pretty good ROI

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

2008 Evo X. Hoping to pick it up next week.

3 vehicles for a single guy  :Smilie:

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

I haven't taken delivery of it yet but I have a friend who wants to do a photo shoot when I do and I'll post pics then. Might try and get the Miata in the shoot too.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> _Originally posted by KPHMPH_ 
> *Recent purchase ....ish
> 
> 
> $100 foothills lottery ticket turned into a 2.4M lake house....pretty good ROI*



You motherfucker.

----------


## lilmira

> _Originally posted by KPHMPH_ 
> *Recent purchase ....ish
> 
> 
> $100 foothills lottery ticket turned into a 2.4M lake house....pretty good ROI*



fucking hate you

----------


## flipstah

NICE

----------


## KPHMPH

Haters, lol.... it's crazy how big this house is - Good enough for 2 people and 2 dogs I guess :Big Grin:

----------


## C_Dave45

> _Originally posted by KPHMPH_ 
> *Haters, lol.... it's crazy how big this house is - Good enough for 2 people and 2 dogs I guess*



Is this true??? C'mon man...this is permanent lifechanging!! What are you going to do? Keep it? Sell it? Sell your current home? Retire? 

Seriously if I won a $2.4 mil house I'd sell it and retire.

Pics would be awesome!

----------


## KPHMPH

It's a bit messy from the move in....

We are going to live here until the market comes back around. Maybe we will sell it, maybe not!

----------


## D'z Nutz

That is really, really awesome! Congrats!

----------


## Go4Long

It's a mess already :-P they should include a year's maid service.

----------


## KPHMPH

I'm choked! They gave a maid service last year.... and only $50k with the house this year... :Burn Out:

----------


## flipstah

Omg that's awesome!

----------


## schocker

Dem property taxes though  :ROFL!:  

Nice house!  :Shock:

----------


## blitz

Holy Shit! Congrats!

----------


## OU812

Sick.

----------


## max_boost

> _Originally posted by asp integra_ 
> * 
> 
> Great deal, where at?*



Cross iron pro hockey life! 



> _Originally posted by KPHMPH_ 
> *Recent purchase ....ish
> 
> 
> $100 foothills lottery ticket turned into a 2.4M lake house....pretty good ROI*




Damn son. That's boss

----------


## Sugarphreak

....

----------


## Disoblige

> _Originally posted by KPHMPH_ 
> *Recent purchase ....ish
> 
> 
> $100 foothills lottery ticket turned into a 2.4M lake house....pretty good ROI*



Congrats!
Yeah, if it was me I would be super tempted to sell it too. Although I would be hating myself if the market recovered in the next year or so and I lost a good chunk of cash.

Decisions, decisions! But holy shit man, I'd treat it as winning a 2 million dollar jackpot once you sell  :Big Grin:

----------


## spikerS

I couldn't afford to keep it, so it would be on the market before I even stepped inside it.

----------


## Chester

I mean with no mortgage, wouldn't you be able to afford the property tax??

----------


## jwslam

> _Originally posted by Chester_ 
> *I mean with no mortgage, wouldn't you be able to afford the property tax??*



yes but then I couldn't afford to heat the place.

Back on topic: I bought this

----------


## mazdavirgin

> _Originally posted by Chester_ 
> *I mean with no mortgage, wouldn't you be able to afford the property tax??*



I'm guessing you would be looking at upwards of ~40k a year between property tax, heat, water, insurance, electricity, etc... I mean wasn't someone paying 30k a year of property tax for a 1.9 million empty lot?

----------


## KPHMPH

I currently have a $2700 mortgage on my current house. $5000 property tax, $300-600 / month heating.

Now I have $0 mortgage, $11,000 property tax and $500-800 heating / etc. 

Since I've bought my house last year it almost appreciated $100,000 so the smart thing to do is sell that house and keep this one till it goes back to a decent market price.

----------


## The_Penguin

I just wanted a couple of new tips for my Hakko 936, but I found an FX- 951 locally at a very reasonable price. Unheard of in Calgary! Usually it's $100 to $150 above any normal price anywhere else.

----------


## schocker

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Perfect Dark

> _Originally posted by schocker_ 
> *» Click image for larger version*



Where did you find one at?

----------


## 03ozwhip

Not mine but my father in law just picked this up, thought I'd share it.


Also picked this up for myself ( not this one, in fact mine is better with all of the main characters signatures)

----------


## schocker

> _Originally posted by Perfect Dark_ 
> * 
> 
> Where did you find one at?*



BH photo video from the us as you can only buy them in Samsung experience stores like west ed. Ended up being a few dollars less all in as it is only $180 US.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> _Originally posted by 03ozwhip_ 
> *Not mine but my father in law just picked this up, thought I'd share it.
> 
> 
> Also picked this up for myself ( not this one, in fact mine is better with all of the main characters signatures)
> *



Either your dad lives on my street or he bought the Mustang from someone on my street, but that photo is definitely my street lol.

----------


## 03ozwhip

PO photo. Hasn't picked it up yet.

----------


## flipstah

Trickle charger for the Porsche. Set it up so that you plug it on the outside like a block heater. WIN.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by KPHMPH_ 
> *I currently have a $2700 mortgage on my current house. $5000 property tax, $300-600 / month heating.
> 
> Now I have $0 mortgage, $11,000 property tax and $500-800 heating / etc. 
> 
> Since I've bought my house last year it almost appreciated $100,000 so the smart thing to do is sell that house and keep this one till it goes back to a decent market price.*



$11,000 tax? Jeezus. Not a bad trade-off though; $1700 monthly for tax and heating < $3,700 for the other property. 

Congrats again!

----------


## ExtraSlow

» Click image for larger version 
Precor EFX5.21 eliptical trainer. Used, got it off one of those facebook auctions that stay at home moms like to use to swap baby clothing. Paid $131, and they delivered it and helped me move it into my basement. Pretty sure even if we don't end up using it, I'll be able to sell it in the fall for more than that.

----------


## Gman.45

KPHMPH - congrats man, great to see a Beyonder win that shit. Fantastic looking place, good for you.

----------


## G-ZUS

> _Originally posted by jwslam_ 
> * 
> yes but then I couldn't afford to heat the place.
> 
> Back on topic: I bought this
> *



where did you find that  :Drool:

----------


## G-ZUS

> _Originally posted by jwslam_ 
> * 
> yes but then I couldn't afford to heat the place.
> 
> Back on topic: I bought this
> *



where did you find that  :Drool:

----------


## speedog

Superstore in Huntington Hills has them.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> _Originally posted by Sugarphreak_ 
> *I now have 22 tires and 18 rims.... for a car I only drive in the summer, lol*



Do you have one set you only do wheelies on?  :Confused:

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by Sugarphreak_ 
> *Each set only lasts 100 minutes on average, so I have 2 extra for swapping on site*



I'd forgotten you owned that ST, and for a wonderful moment there I was convinced you were tracking the shit out of your Isuzu so hard you were munching tires.

Edit: And it appears you sold the Isuzu like two years ago, haha.

----------


## JohnnyHockey

Camping in Jasper for the wife's bday...Wabasso...love the sites that overlook the river. .

----------


## J.M.

> _Originally posted by Sugarphreak_ 
> *
> I now have 22 tires and 18 rims.... for a car I only drive in the summer, lol*



 :crazy nut:

----------


## flipstah

Dyson Ball for $80 lmao. Go, kijiji!

----------


## bwling

New polyaspartic garage floor  :Big Grin:

----------


## KPHMPH

> _Originally posted by bwling_ 
> *New polyaspartic garage floor *



Literally the best stuff ever. Totally got all the garages done in that...

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## bwling

Mine averaged out to $7/sqft all in. Floor is cheaper than the walls and stairs.

----------


## HiTempguy1

> _Originally posted by Sugarphreak_ 
> *Each set only lasts 100 minutes on average, so I have 2 extra for swapping on site*



I don't have as many rims, but considering mine cost $250-$300 a pop, I try to limit my rim expenditure. I just moved two pallets of tires to the back forty, must have been 30 tires  :crazy nut:

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## FraserB

> _Originally posted by bwling_ 
> *Mine averaged out to $7/sqft all in. Floor is cheaper than the walls and stairs.*



Who did yours?

----------


## bwling

The Garage Store. I'm really impressed with their work. Their product also comes with a 20 year warranty (most other places were 10 or less), which is good for me since I'll die in his house. Haha.

----------


## KPHMPH



----------


## roopi

I thought you were selling your house to travel? So you bought a car?  :Confused:

----------


## vengie

> _Originally posted by roopi_ 
> *I thought you were selling your house to travel? So you bought a car? *



Won a $2mil house, why not do both?

----------


## KPHMPH

Still need a winter beater while we are home. I have a GOOD feeling this house will not sell fast, I'll be "forced" to live here for 6 months to 1 year.

Our plan is 1 month travel, 1 month home to balance it out.

----------


## roopi

Makes sense. I did see last year's lottery home did sell quite a bit lower then what the lottery valued it at. Good luck with the sale and nice car.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## KPHMPH

Hahah we actually had a very expensive car on order and ended up buying this 8 year old used beast because it was a smoking deal. We have already sat down with our financial planner and planned for the worst case. ( worst case will still make our future very nice )


Last years lottery really destroyed the prices in that areas hence why we are going to hold out to get what we want. Absolutely no rush. It's not going to be that bad to live here ....haha.

Only bill we will have after tomorrow is a 4 month lease on a shitty ATS. Other than that we should be free to travel.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## Vagabond142

» Click image for larger version

 :Big Grin:

----------


## schocker

Got a couple of these
» Click image for larger version
Noticed when swapping out, only my upstairs detector was Smoke + CO.

----------


## Jlude

> _Originally posted by schocker_ 
> *Got a couple of these
> » Click image for larger version
> Noticed when swapping out, only my upstairs detector was Smoke + CO.*



Installed these in my condo about 6 months ago - along with the Nest thermostat. So sweet - even detecting when you're away from home.

----------


## schocker

> _Originally posted by Jlude_ 
> *Installed these in my condo about 6 months ago - along with the Nest thermostat. So sweet - even detecting when you're away from home.*



Yup, that is part of the reason I got them along with my smoke+co detector expiring 2016. Works great so far and the night light is handy when I walk by without turning on the light so I stop walking into the railing.  :ROFL!:  

My thermostat is in a poor location for detecting motion so I figure this will help the auto-away a bit combined with the thermostat and phone location (This works perfect with the indoor cam but not the thermostat for some reason). I just need to go buy one more for my basement and then an outdoor cam when it releases in the fall/

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Aren't the carbon monoxide detectors supposed to be near the floor, and smoke on the ceiling? Do they get around that somehow with the all-in-one?

----------


## mazdavirgin

> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> *Aren't the carbon monoxide detectors supposed to be near the floor, and smoke on the ceiling? Do they get around that somehow with the all-in-one?*



It's not heavier than air so no you can mount it on the ceiling.




> carbon monoxide's specific gravity is 0.9657

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by mazdavirgin_ 
> * 
> 
> It's not heavier than air so no you can mount it on the ceiling.*



Interesting. I guess that's a myth. Even in our building parkades, the commercial looking carbon monoxide sensors are hard-wired right at the floor.

----------


## msommers

> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> *Aren't the carbon monoxide detectors supposed to be near the floor, and smoke on the ceiling? Do they get around that somehow with the all-in-one?*







> _Originally posted by mazdavirgin_ 
> * 
> 
> It's not heavier than air so no you can mount it on the ceiling.
> 
> *



I'd always been told the floor as well. This guy's explanation seems to make sense:

http://www.carbonmonoxidedetectorplacement.com/#height

----------


## mazdavirgin

> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> * 
> 
> Interesting. I guess that's a myth. Even in our building parkades, the commercial looking carbon monoxide sensors are hard-wired right at the floor.*



If the one's in your building detect things other than carbon monoxide then that makes sense. Some gasses of concern are heavier than air and will displace air... NO^2 being one of the gasses of concern when dealing with diesel engines.




> Parking Garage Commonly Monitored Gasses
> Carbon Monoxide
> Nitric Oxide
> Nitrogen Dioxide
> Methane
> Liquefied Petroleum Gas
> Hydrogen

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by mazdavirgin_ 
> * 
> 
> If the one's in your building detect things other than carbon monoxide then that makes sense. Some gasses of concern are heavier than air and will displace air... NO^2 being one of the gasses of concern when dealing with diesel engines.
> 
> *



There is one right on the bottom of a post beside my car so I look at it all the time, it's just carbon monoxide and it's hard wired into a concrete piece that is part of the building structure - not something someone just added. It's probably 1 foot off the ground or so. Definitely looks like something done "to code" or whatever is needed for large parkades.

----------


## schocker

Could be for people who already had smoke detectors and then wanted CO, it was easiest to just buy the plugin style and use an existing outlet than install a new smoke detector.

----------


## StreetRacerX

Picked up a new set of wheels for the Jeep

----------


## spikerS

Getting the box liner put in today, detailed tomorrow, and delivery on Friday.

2016 F-150 XLT with FX4 sport package and 302a in shadow black with black interior and tow package. Didn't opt for max tow as it only really nets me 2000 lbs capacity, and this truck is rated for 10,200 lbs.

*EDIT* OH YEAH! STILL 3.5l ECOBOOOOOOOOST BABY

----------


## benz_890

> _Originally posted by spikerS_ 
> *
> 
> Getting the box liner put in today, detailed tomorrow, and delivery on Friday.
> 
> 2016 F-150 XLT with FX4 sport package and 302a in shadow black with black interior and tow package. Didn't opt for max tow as it only really nets me 2000 lbs capacity, and this truck is rated for 10,200 lbs.
> 
> *EDIT* OH YEAH! STILL 3.5l ECOBOOOOOOOOST BABY*



I want to race you in my HFP Accord

----------


## Redlined_8000

> _Originally posted by benz_890_ 
> * 
> 
> I want to race you in my HFP Accord*



I raced a 3.5 Ecoboost in my POS Civic si and it was pretty much a tie. Your Accord will pull on him hard when Vtec kicks in.

----------


## Nismorphed

> _Originally posted by spikerS_ 
> *
> 
> Getting the box liner put in today, detailed tomorrow, and delivery on Friday.
> 
> 2016 F-150 XLT with FX4 sport package and 302a in shadow black with black interior and tow package. Didn't opt for max tow as it only really nets me 2000 lbs capacity, and this truck is rated for 10,200 lbs.
> 
> *EDIT* OH YEAH! STILL 3.5l ECOBOOOOOOOOST BABY*




Was there any good discounts?

----------


## redblack

> _Originally posted by benz_890_ 
> * 
> 
> I want to race you in my HFP Accord*



Yours is not military grade or battle proven.

----------


## FraserB

New tonneau cover, getting pissed off at my Roll n Lock.




Heater for garage



And a new Rymar lawn

----------


## spikerS

> _Originally posted by Nismorphed_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> Was there any good discounts?*



Nothing crazy. Employee pricing and I got a couple extras thrown in.

----------


## Sentry

Got the bottle filled for the Swagon. Dyno tomorrow maybe.

----------


## spikerS

> _Originally posted by benz_890_ 
> * 
> 
> I want to race you in my HFP Accord*



I have already done that once on country hills blvd with someone that tried to play with me. I surprised him with a sudden acceleration to get in front but he stayed with me the whole time.

Looking up the numbers between my truck and the HFP, the truck has it by .2 seconds 0-60 but the accord has it be half a second in the 1/4. So pretty even from what I see.

----------


## flipstah

Land yacht.

----------


## spikerS

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *Land yacht.*



Anything compared to yours is a land yacht.

----------


## s dime

I think he meant his new car is a land yacht!

----------


## spikerS

Did he buy some thing again after the mini?

----------


## cycosis

Bus build begins! Started purchasing my appliances even though they wont go in until next spring. Just stoked to get going on the project. Taking it out on my bachelor trip this weekend and then deconstruction begins later in August!

Surflo 4008 Water Pump


Fantastic Vent x2


Atwood 10 Gallon water heater


Dickinson Marine Propane Heater


Atwood Propane Cooktop


Norcold 512 2 way Fridge


Dometic Pengin A/C


Thetford Ceramic Toilet

----------


## speedog

> _Originally posted by s dime_ 
> *I think he meant his new car is a land yacht!*



A 1972 Oldsmobile Vista Cruiser is a land yacht.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by spikerS_ 
> *Did he buy some thing again after the mini?*



Yes he did. I'll not spoil it, but it's in no way a land yacht, haha.

----------


## schocker

> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> *Yes he did. I'll not spoil it, but it's in no way a land yacht, haha.*



Well it needs to be unreliable and British, so I am going with a Jaguar XJ  :ROFL!:

----------


## killramos

» Click image for larger version 

New winter/dd for the wife. Great incentives and lease rates and got a price for trade it on the FJ cruiser from them that made me want to sign and run ( they don't know it like I do  :ROFL!:  ). Real pleasure to work with as well. 

It's actually a great little car, good pickup and lots of interior space. Checked off all the boxes on what we wanted. Cross shopped a GLA pretty extensively but they couldn't come close to the price on the Lexus for what honestly felt like less car, sporty and cool but less.

"Almost fully loaded". I can't stomach paying all the extra for just the driver assistance options that came in the top package.

----------


## SOAB

well shit, i wanna share my joy too!



Lariat 502A package with the Special Appearance package. only missing active cruise control and park assist. 

my favorite features is the power deployable running boards and the moonroof. i fucking love this thing. makes me turn back and look at her every time i park. 

add-ons since i took delivery last week:

line-x spray in liner
Bakflip Revolver X2 tonneau cover
front tint to match the factory tint
3M on hood, grill, bumper, fenders, mirrors, a pillars, roof line, door sills and door handles.
Husky X-act contour floor liners

not installed yet:

gatorback mudflaps
OEM bedsteps
shorty antenna (awaiting delivery)
Husky fender liners (awaiting delivery)

can't decide if i will get some wheels for her or not.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## killramos

> _Originally posted by SOAB_ 
> *well shit, i wanna share my joy too!
> 
> 
> 
> Lariat 502A package with the Special Appearance package. only missing active cruise control and park assist. 
> 
> my favorite features is the power deployable running boards and the moonroof. i fucking love this thing. makes me turn back and look at her every time i park. 
> 
> ...



Awesome truck, congrats. Those red accents in the grill are hot  :I'd Hit it!: 




> _Originally posted by Sugarphreak_ 
> * 
> If Eric had anything to do with it, it will be an old gas guzzling german wagon of some sort, haha*



All this speculation on what he got is hilarious when there is a whole thread about it that has been on the front page the last 2 days  :ROFL!:

----------


## Disoblige

> _Originally posted by killramos_ 
> *» Click image for larger version 
> 
> New winter/dd for the wife. Great incentives and lease rates and got a price for trade it on the FJ cruiser from them that made me want to sign and run ( they don't know it like I do  ). Real pleasure to work with as well.*



When I see these on the road, I always double take as I think they look really good. 

How are they to drive? Have you driven a Q3 or Q5 2.0T before? If you were to compare the Audi vs. Lexus choices, what's your opinion?

----------


## killramos

> _Originally posted by Disoblige_ 
> *
> When I see these on the road, I always double take as I think they look really good. 
> 
> How are they to drive? Have you driven a Q3 or Q5 2.0T before? If you were to compare to two cars, what's your opinion?*



Yea I have been really noticing the NX for a while as well as I think it's the best looking Lexus in the lineup ( New RX is quite good as well, if only because it looks exactly the same  :ROFL!:  ).

I have driven the Q5 a year and a half ago and it's quite hard to compare the drive as they are so different. The Audi is a much bigger car and drives like it imho. I never felt like the Q5 was a fun drive, more of a mid sized family utility vehicle. Nothing like an A4. Is it a better car than the Lexus though? Probably. 

We never even bothered driving a Q3 to compare as my wife doesn't really like the look of them and Calgary Audi customer service scares me a bit from everything I have heard. Lexus, from what I hear, is completely the other end of the spectrum which was important to me as this is for my wife who isn't really an enthusiast and has pretty much no tolerance for adversity in the process of owning a car. Leased Lexus sounded like a perfect fit from that perspective. 

The car drives really quite well. The FSport had a "sport mode" that really livens the thing up. 235 HP turbo with 260 torque makes it a much better drive than the RAV4 it's based on. Best thing I can compare it to is a bit of a lofted GTI. It's pretty much a fwd car and it drives like it. From what I understand it's fwd permanently until it notices slip which makes sense in how it drives. Seats and seating position are great, such great visibility. FSport suspension isn't too rough, better than my BMW in comfort settings. Overall a fairly comfortable car. We don't have the adaptive suspension that came in the top package so can't comment on that. One big thing I love for adults is the rear seats actually recline significantly, so you can actually sit back there for a little while and relax. No more cramming people in the back of the BMW. If you are looking for a fast car though, this isn't it. Get the GLA45 or the SQ5 or something. Also don't even bother looking at the hybrid NX, my salesman couldn't even recomend it to me with less power, 10k increased cost, cvt. 

Purely for driving experience though? The GLA feels a lot faster and sportier, even though on paper it isn't at all. 4matic permanent awd helps, as well as a lot less weight. NX is apparently like 9 full inches longer than a GLA for reference. But it was missing some features that we appreciate in the Lexus and again, couldn't touch Lexus on out the door price. Managed to get it a bit over 7% under msrp with the factory, dealer, negotiated incentives added up, with 0.4% interest as well. MB couldn't move more than 3-4.

All in all if you are interested in a vehicle in this segment give the Lexus a try (I haven't been the biggest fan in the past) . It's worth the test drive or at least the great customer service for an afternoon. Oh yea and they have an LFA on display in the showroom  :Drool:  

After talking it up here now I'm a bit jealous of the wife and want to drive it myself  :ROFL!: .

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

225/45/17 Hankook RS-3 Z222 and some Version 7 STi wheels for my car after I shredded a tire on the highway last Sunday.

----------


## tirebob

Finally had enough of making my ancient old Rockwell benchtop drill press suit my varied needs and popped on a new stationary 1HP, 15 inch 12 speed Porter Cable... Nice unit!

Went from this...



To this!

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## Shlade

Well I don't have photos but bought some 511 shorts lol. Less than 10 minutes in 911 supply and I spend $210 on 2 pairs of shorts... So comfy though haha

----------


## tirebob

> _Originally posted by Sugarphreak_ 
> *^^ Nice buy Bob!
> 
> *



 Thanks! I am getting into this knife making hobby pretty deep and shitty tools really start to show their true colours when you are trying to be super precise...

Actually, to add another new purchase, here is the new 2x72 grinder I just picked up to replace the 1x42 I have been using. Such a crazy step up! KMG I am wiring up with a 3hp motor and VFD for variable speed control. Still not up and running yet as I had to rewire my shop with 240 and a pony panel, which led to having an all new panel and breakers in the house too! Kind of overkill but so worth it!!

----------


## flipstah

Teeheehee

----------


## Cooked Rice

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *Teeheehee*



Bet you were a fan of Brexit  :ROFL!:

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Cooked Rice_ 
> * 
> 
> Bet you were a fan of Brexit *



If I still had my Land Rover, it would've gotten a Rover V8 lol. There were sales galore!

----------


## schocker

» Click image for larger version

----------


## spikerS

> _Originally posted by schocker_ 
> *» Click image for larger version*



nice. I am debating getting the V2 as well, just not sure it is worth it.

----------


## killramos

> _Originally posted by spikerS_ 
> * 
> 
> nice. I am debating getting the V2 as well, just not sure it is worth it.*



Project Scorpio is out next fall. So unless you need HDR gaming and 4K bluray right now it's a pretty easy console to skip. Scorpio will be a must have upgrade in either case. 

Having neither a 4K nor HDR tv there isn't a huge benefit for getting this for me. Unless you really just want one, then fill your boots. Can't say I haven't done the same *cough* Gears 3 360 slim *cough*. 

Now that GoW4 Elite Controller on the other hand  :Drool:  Christmas is close at hand!

----------


## schocker

I got it for 4k streaming and blurays. Only Netflix so far works in 4k as the YouTube app is a pos. It is way smaller though, performs a bit better on gpu bound games, uses much less power and the new controller is great. Should have probably bought the 1tb with Madden but oh well. My tv doesn't have hdr though which is a bummer. I should have waited one more year and gotten the 2016 p vizio.

----------


## killramos

> _Originally posted by schocker_ 
> * I should have waited one more year and gotten the 2016 p vizio.*



I still need a new tv which would be my secondary reason for not upgrading. Media room hasn't been used in 2 months and I'm back gaming on my old LG from 2008. At least it still turns on :Frown:  

4k and HDR are going to be musts for the next tv. Gunna hold out as long as I can for deals/product updates on the tv front I think.

----------


## Jlude

Not the actual photo, but I placed an order for a 2017 RR Sport S/C that will be similar to the picture (black/black).

----------


## killramos

> _Originally posted by Jlude_ 
> *Not the actual photo, but I placed an order for a 2017 RR Sport S/C that will be similar to the picture (black/black). 
> 
> *



Wow... Congrats man. That's a dream car right there. One of the biggest head turners on the road.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Few new toys:

Nikon 200-500VR:
» Click image for larger version 

EVGA Supernova 650 P2:
» Click image for larger version 

Several Noctua Case Fans:
» Click image for larger version 

Noctua NH-D15 CPU cooler:
» Click image for larger version

----------


## birdman86

> _Originally posted by Jlude_ 
> *Not the actual photo, but I placed an order for a 2017 RR Sport S/C that will be similar to the picture (black/black). 
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



That's a dream truck right there...

Sorry just quoting to bimg it to fit my screen

----------


## muse017

Not as baller as other members's vehicle here 
just pulled the trigger today

2016 Lexus RX 350 F series 2

----------


## 03ozwhip

> _Originally posted by killramos_ 
> * 
> 
> Wow... Congrats man. That's a dream car right there. One of the biggest head turners on the road.*



if it weren't for the atrocious reliability that plagues RR I would have been all over one a long time ago. I don't know how they are now, but they scare me....also, best looking SUV ever made IMO. congrats on being super baller haha

edit: meant for jlude

----------


## msommers

> _Originally posted by Jlude_ 
> *Not the actual photo, but I placed an order for a 2017 RR Sport S/C that will be similar to the picture (black/black). 
> 
> » Click image for larger version*







> _Originally posted by muse017_ 
> *Not as baller as other members's vehicle here 
> just pulled the trigger today
> 
> 2016 Lexus RX 350 F series 2
> 
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



Dayum, nice guys! Congrats.

----




> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> *Nikon 200-500VR:
> » Click image for larger version*



Nice! Thought you didn't want a tele?! I should bring my 150-600 to compare...

----------


## killramos

> _Originally posted by muse017_ 
> *Not as baller as other members's vehicle here 
> just pulled the trigger today
> 
> 2016 Lexus RX 350 F series 2
> *



Congrats man! The RX is in fine form right now since that last update. 




> _Originally posted by 03ozwhip_ 
> * 
> if it weren't for the atrocious reliability that plagues RR I would have been all over one a long time ago. I don't know how they are now, but they scare me....also, best looking SUV ever made IMO. congrats on being super baller haha
> 
> edit: meant for jlude*



See I always thought that was an extra cherry on the baller status with RR like owning a Ferrari  :ROFL!:  . I always laugh when i see someone driving one out of warranty, generally, trying to show off beyond their means. If you can afford one in warranty and to dump it after 4 years you are the true RR baller.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! Thought you didn't want a tele?! I should bring my 150-600 to compare...*



Yeah I changed my mind haha. I don't use a medium tele very much, but I thought maybe I would use a super tele. I've never had a lens this long before so we'll see. I sold my 70-200 VR for $200 less than I paid for it 8 years ago and got this. Just something new to try. They are also a surprisingly good deal right now.

----------


## muse017

> _Originally posted by killramos_ 
> * 
> 
> Congrats man! The RX is in fine form right now since that last update. 
> 
> 
> *



Thanks, Couldn't resist 0.4% lease rate through Toyota financial Services

----------


## killramos

> _Originally posted by muse017_ 
> * 
> 
> Thanks, Couldn't resist 0.4% lease rate through Toyota financial Services*



I took the same deal on an NX last week so I hear ya!  :ROFL!:

----------


## benz_890

> _Originally posted by killramos_ 
> * 
> 
> Wow... Congrats man. That's a dream car right there. One of the biggest head turners on the road.*



Nice Explorer, congrads on the purchase

----------


## FraserB

> _Originally posted by benz_890_ 
> * 
> 
> Nice Explorer, congrads on the purchase*



Loooooool :ROFL!:

----------


## killramos

Why do people keep quoting me on the RR  :ROFL!:

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> _Originally posted by killramos_ 
> * 
> 
> Wow... Congrats man. That's a dream car right there. One of the biggest head turners on the road.*



You are like a hype man for rich people.

----------


## Jlude

> _Originally posted by killramos_ 
> * 
> 
> Wow... Congrats man. That's a dream car right there. One of the biggest head turners on the road.*



Thanks. I was never really into them, until I started looking for an upgrade. I test drove the X6M/X5M and settled on the RR.





> _Originally posted by muse017_ 
> *Not as baller as other members's vehicle here 
> just pulled the trigger today
> 
> 2016 Lexus RX 350 F series 2
> 
> 
> *



Up until the gen you bought, I never liked the Lexus SUV, but now I can't stop looking at them. The exterior is very sharp, aggressive, but they pull it off.





> _Originally posted by 03ozwhip_ 
> * 
> if it weren't for the atrocious reliability that plagues RR I would have been all over one a long time ago. I don't know how they are now, but they scare me....also, best looking SUV ever made IMO. congrats on being super baller haha
> 
> edit: meant for jlude*



I don't know about the reliability issues these days, I hope there are none, but I guess I'll find out.

----------


## schocker

> _Originally posted by The_Rural_Juror_ 
> * 
> You are like a hype man for rich people.*



People can just pay him to follow them around now  :ROFL!:

----------


## killramos

> _Originally posted by schocker_ 
> * 
> 
> People can just pay him to follow them around now *



Please, like anyone on beyond can afford me.  :Pooosie:

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## killramos

> _Originally posted by Sugarphreak_ 
> * 
> 
> Fixed that for you *



Haters gotta hate  :ROFL!:

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## killramos

> _Originally posted by Sugarphreak_ 
> *haha, well not really, just bored today... I kind of like your car *



Me too, hence I am unapologetic about it  :ROFL!: 

I should have come up to AutoX on Saturday so you could have taken it for a run...

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## killramos

> _Originally posted by Sugarphreak_ 
> * 
> 
> YES! I'd love to take it out for a run!
> 
> You can take the Fiesta out for a boot... I know, kind of lame, but it is what I got, haha.
> 
> 3 more of those local events coming up, bring it out!*



I'd like too, I have never done it so I am sure I will be endless entertainment for the veterans. :crazy nut:  

I'll have to pop an email over to Reijo to see what the free summer event voucher i got for my winter driving school counts towards.

 :hijacked:

----------


## Swank

My toilet will be honored to accept my waste more than evarrrr (once this thing shows up)!!!

----------


## Disoblige

> _Originally posted by Swank_ 
> *My toilet will be honored to accept my waste more than evarrrr (once this thing shows up)!!!
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



I officially seen everything..

----------


## FraserB

Does it have a strobe setting?

----------


## Swank

I wish, haha. I'm looking forward to taking a fist full of vitamins, setting it to UV, and pissing out a rave.

----------


## spikerS

It's so Purdy. I still need to get the elite controller, but this one is slick!

----------


## eblend

Picked one up as well, why not. Had the old version before this, traded it in at EBGames and got this, for no other reason then that it's pretty haha. Love the much smaller size, and hoping for better wireless controller distance now that it uses Bluetooth.

----------


## eblend

Picked one up as well, why not. Had the old version before this, traded it in at EBGames and got this, for no other reason then that it's pretty haha. Love the much smaller size, and hoping for better wireless controller distance now that it uses Bluetooth.

----------


## schocker

> _Originally posted by eblend_ 
> *Picked one up as well, why not. Had the old version before this, traded it in at EBGames and got this, for no other reason then that it's pretty haha. Love the much smaller size, and hoping for better wireless controller distance now that it uses Bluetooth.*



The xbox itself still uses its special wifi based protocol but apparently the range is much improved anyways. Haven't tried using it with bluetooth yet though as my PC has no adapter. It is too small though as now I can see my mess of cables behind it in my tv stand  :ROFL!:

----------


## K3RMiTdot

> _Originally posted by eblend_ 
> *
> 
> Picked one up as well, why not. Had the old version before this, traded it in at EBGames and got this, for no other reason then that it's pretty haha. Love the much smaller size, and hoping for better wireless controller distance now that it uses Bluetooth.*



How much did Eb give you for your Xbone??

----------


## spikerS

> _Originally posted by K3RMiTdot_ 
> *
> 
> How much did Eb give you for your Xbone??*



This may be USD though...

----------


## blitz

Sold off a bunch of camera gear I don't really use and added some new stuff that I'll be using a lot:

----------


## Prelude_dude

Not sure how many sneaker heads are in here. Picked up my first pair of ultra boosts. So all the hype is real for these.... these are so comfortable. Adidas is onto something with the boost technology; its like walking on clouds.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> _Originally posted by Prelude_dude_ 
> *Not sure how many sneaker heads are in here. Picked up my first pair of ultra boosts. So all the hype is real for these.... these are so comfortable. Adidas is onto something with the boost technology; its like walking on clouds. 
> 
> *



come on, why no yeezy boost? lol I bought the Nike variant of these. same color too.

----------


## msommers

Agreed, their boost tech is really nice and that fabric really fits amazingly well around your foot.

----------


## max_boost

Picked up a couple of these for the store. Should be dece

----------


## Prelude_dude

> _Originally posted by 03ozwhip_ 
> * 
> come on, why no yeezy boost? lol I bought the Nike variant of these. same color too.*



haha i actually have the yeezy 350; even though it has the same boost technology, the boost cushioning does not seem to be as comfortable. The upper feels the same with that prime knit; but for some reason it just feels like there is more boost cushioning on the ultra boost.

----------


## taemo

> _Originally posted by blitz_ 
> *Sold off a bunch of camera gear I don't really use and added some new stuff that I'll be using a lot:
> 
>  
> 
>  
> 
>  
> 
> *



nice portrait kit!

----------


## JordanEG6

> _Originally posted by Prelude_dude_ 
> *Not sure how many sneaker heads are in here. Picked up my first pair of ultra boosts. So all the hype is real for these.... these are so comfortable. Adidas is onto something with the boost technology; its like walking on clouds.*



Great shoe. I am a Nike whore, but I like Boost. Great purchase.

----------


## Jlude

Just booked a flight to Bangalore. This picture is fitting:

----------


## eblend

> _Originally posted by K3RMiTdot_ 
> *
> 
> How much did Eb give you for your Xbone??*



They had a promo called "switch your style" where you can trade in xbox or ps4 for xbox or ps4....but you didn't need to actually switch...so I traded xbox one old for xbox one s. It was $215 for the console, $25 for the second controller, and $5 for a headset...I bought all of that stuff over a year ago on kijiji for $250, so technically after a year I was $5 ahead haha. One off kijiji was little scratched, the second controller was some camo shit I didn't want, and headset was actually busted...I assumed it came with the xbox when trading it it, but they gave me $5 more in credit for it.

----------


## taemo

just booked our flights to London for next year through AirTransat, now time to plan our next Eurotrip (London, Croatia, Rome, Barcelona, Zurich)

----------


## D'z Nutz

Dropped by TCS after work just to have a look and saw they were selling refurbed bodies with 1 year warranties for next to nothing so I snapped one up. You can't even buy them on Kijiji for that cheap. Third DSLR body I added to the stable this summer  :ROFL!:

----------


## civicrider

some vossen cv3r's for my audi

----------


## taemo

> _Originally posted by D'z Nutz_ 
> *Dropped by TCS after work just to have a look and saw they were selling refurbed bodies with 1 year warranties for next to nothing so I snapped one up. You can't even buy them on Kijiji for that cheap. Third DSLR body I added to the stable this summer 
> 
> *



3rd? what else did you aquired this summer other than the d7100 and S5?

----------


## D'z Nutz

> _Originally posted by taemo_ 
> * 3rd? what else did you aquired this summer other than the d7100 and S5?*



I picked up a second 6D after months of hunting for a reasonably priced one

----------


## eblend

Picked one of these up from Structube, been needing a new coffee table for a while.

----------


## J.M.

^^ that's a sick coffee table eblend

----------


## FraserB

> _Originally posted by eblend_ 
> *Picked one of these up from Structube, been needing a new coffee table for a while.
> 
> *



So it's a furniture store! I drive by there a ton and never knew what it was. 

Ballpark price on the table? Looks great.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## eblend

> _Originally posted by FraserB_ 
> * 
> 
> So it's a furniture store! I drive by there a ton and never knew what it was. 
> 
> Ballpark price on the table? Looks great.*



$523 all in with GST. They are having a decent sale now, it's the only reason I jumped on it, been eyeing for for over a year haha. Delivery in late October right now, which is fine since I am off to Japan for a bit anyways and won't be back till then.

----------


## C_Dave45

Picked one up in Vernon. I like it.  :Big Grin:

----------


## lilmira

» Click image for larger version

My first pair of pricey earbuds. Was choosing between Shure, Fender and Westone then saw the price of these on Amazon, done deal. Not in stock but I'm ok to wait a bit.

----------


## C_Dave45

> _Originally posted by lilmira_ 
> *» Click image for larger version
> 
> My first pair of pricey earbuds. Was choosing between Shure, Fender and Westone then saw the price of these on Amazon, done deal. Not in stock but I'm ok to wait a bit.*



Those will go perfect with your new iPhone!.. Oh wait.  :ROFL!:

----------


## jwslam

my first FPS
I get motion sickness apparently  :Barf:   :Cry:  

» Click image for larger version

----------


## lilmira

> _Originally posted by C_Dave45_ 
> * 
> 
> Those will go perfect with your new iPhone!.. Oh wait. *



I'm oldschool  :Wink: . Until they can make more affordable wireless earbuds that don't suck, I'm ok with wire. 

Hope they don't cancel my order. The price just went back up to 500 bucks.  :crazy nut:

----------


## killramos

» Click image for larger version 

Had my neighbors mention noise from my HT waking their baby up at night ( woops ) so combine that with my dissatisfaction with my current xbox headset and i decided to pick up some new cans.

Based on the hella expensive wireless chroma Man O' War's, but instead come much cheaper wired with Xbox One compatibility to boot. Limited edition ( lol ) razer green accent version.

Supposed to be super comfy, especially compared to the Kraken Pro they replace, with great audio and mic quality which is what i was looking for. Virtual 7.1 when using a computer.

Oh and don't worry guys, it comes with an adapter!

» Click image for larger version 

Pre order ships in a couple weeks. Stoked.

----------


## schocker

New monitor I didn't really need but is awesome....

----------


## GOnSHO

$500,000 worth of Universal Life insurance!  :Big Grin:  

Life insurance with a tax free investment for the win!! Tax Shelter for the win!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Xtrema

Still a POS Air Hogs but triggered the trekkie in me for a impulse <pun intended> buy.

----------


## spikerS

didn't buy it, but was able to work out a trade for it. And now I am doing a crash course in trying to learn the fundamentals on how to do 3d printing...



had some good success with it so far, but some pretty big fails too. My kids are loving all the shit I am printing.

Next up, learning some sort of autocad program so I can actually do some designing!

----------


## ercchry

What material are you using? With such an open concept I'd try and stay away from abs, even the breeze from walking by it would probably cause warping, such a delicate material once you get wider than ~4" prints

If you are new to design I'd just start by playing with Google sketchup, they have a plugin to export as an .stl so you should be good.

If you start building more precise things (I could see a lot of r/c parts in your future haha)

Then solidworks/inventor might be worthwhile

----------


## spikerS

> _Originally posted by ercchry_ 
> *What material are you using? With such an open concept I'd try and stay away from abs, even the breeze from walking by it would probably cause warping, such a delicate material once you get wider than ~4&quot; prints
> 
> If you are new to design I'd just start by playing with Google sketchup, they have a plugin to export as an .stl so you should be good.
> 
> If you start building more precise things (I could see a lot of r/c parts in your future haha)
> 
> Then solidworks/inventor might be worthwhile*



First tried with PLA, but had some less than desireable results. Went and bought a couple rolls of 3mm ABS and am having more success, but you are right, I am having issues with some warping and corners lifting off the bed, so much so that I am printing like 8mm skirts to combat it. I am finding that if I keep the door closed to my office it helps a lot.

Right now I am just pulling STL files off the net, and then printing them. Using 2 different slicers. I find that depending on the object, 1 will print better than the other (curasliver VS Slic3r).

I think I am going to make some type of enclosure though to place the printer in with some plexiglass windows to minimize air movement and temperature fluctuations.

but you are correct in your assumption. This was acquired with the sole idea of making my own RC parts.

----------


## ercchry

Yeah, the slower you can cool it the better. Pla is different since it has a lower melting point. Glass beds with no heat and different extruder temperature... Just lots and lots of playing.

----------


## spikerS

this bed has heat, but I don't know how high I can push it yet. I am extruding at 230 degrees, and I am keeping my bed at around 75 degrees. I know that is cooler than recommended for the bed, but I have been able to make it work.

One thing I have not been able to solve yet, is the temperature probe. It seems to run things fine and I can hold my temperature stable on the extruder, but then all of a sudden it will spike, and the thermal shutdown kills the print, and I have to start all over again, hoping that it won't glitch out again.

----------


## ercchry

Yeah I found an enclosure helped with abs more than playing with the default extruder and bed temps. I was referring more to using pla, the abs settings will give you poor results with pla 

I've had a couple makerbots, the first one being the old wooden replicator and the second being he rep 2x with full enclosure. When I switched over I left the software the same and just having that lid and walls around the print helped a bunch. On longer skinny prints I would still toss a little disc on the corners and that was usually enough to keep it flat

Markerbot's software has come along way, completely idiot proof now. With the old stuff I use to actually go into the g-code and play with values to get a decent print

----------


## GAMBLE

Not bad for $1000  :Wink:

----------


## speedog

> _Originally posted by C_Dave45_ 
> *Picked one up in Vernon. I like it.  
> 
> *



Help me out here, exactly wtf are those things?

----------


## eblend

> _Originally posted by GAMBLE_ 
> *
> 
> Not bad for $1000 *



How you manage that?

----------


## ercchry

> _Originally posted by speedog_ 
> * 
> 
> Help me out here, exactly wtf are those things?*



If you see your kids with one, you're going to have to have a chat with them  :ROFL!:

----------


## A790

> _Originally posted by speedog_ 
> * 
> 
> Help me out here, exactly wtf are those things?*



Portable vaporizer.

----------


## eb0i

> _Originally posted by Xtrema_ 
> *
> 
> Still a POS Air Hogs but triggered the trekkie in me for a impulse &lt;pun intended&gt; buy.*



OMG that is awesome!

----------


## eblend

Finally got the little sectional I have been keeping my eye on. Was $749 originally which is WAY too much for this in my opinion, but for 50% off, it was perfect  :Smilie:  Matches my table that I bought for 50% off earlier in the year as they are from the same collection

----------


## JohnnyHockey

^ nice, what store??...I always get paranoid about buying nice patio furniture, they're so easily stealable.

----------


## eblend

> _Originally posted by JohnnyHockey_ 
> *^ nice, what store??...I always get paranoid about buying nice patio furniture, they're so easily stealable.*



Rona. 

I know the Macleod location (near southland) is out as I got their last display unit, Westhills is out, but Forest Lawn still had their as of yesterday, but at 40% off, so a bit more expensive. I was actually on my way to Forest Lawn as I had it put on hold, but decided to pop by Macleod location as it's much closer just in case...and lucked out at 50% off. Most places are doing 50% off so don't know why forest lawn isn't. Here are a couple of pics at 50% off if you are interested and they may be able to match:

» Click image for larger version

The one below was from Bowness rona....was all kinds of screwed up, somehow they had two right sides on there that they tried to make work...so not a good example but still.
» Click image for larger version

----------


## BensonTT

> _Originally posted by civicrider_ 
> *some vossen cv3r's for my audi 
> 
> *



 :thumbs up:   :thumbs up:   :thumbs up:   :thumbs up:

----------


## rx7boi

> _Originally posted by eblend_ 
> * 
> 
> Rona. 
> 
> I know the Macleod location (near southland) is out as I got their last display unit, Westhills is out, but Forest Lawn still had their as of yesterday, but at 40% off, so a bit more expensive. I was actually on my way to Forest Lawn as I had it put on hold, but decided to pop by Macleod location as it's much closer just in case...and lucked out at 50% off. Most places are doing 50% off so don't know why forest lawn isn't. Here are a couple of pics at 50% off if you are interested and they may be able to match:
> 
> » Click image for larger version
> 
> ...



I don't get it. What's wrong with the Bowness display model? The pictures look fine.

What two "right sides" are you referring to in the picture?

----------


## 03ozwhip

not mine, but my dad picked this up this weekend. figured it would fit right in on Beyond.


I posted a vague pic of this a few months back, but I finally got it. this is actually very rare, 1/6 limited edition(not sure what makes this special yet, trying to figure it out) it looks to have been actually used a bit, but unsure why. either way, I'm pretty stoked about it.

----------


## eblend

> _Originally posted by rx7boi_ 
> * 
> 
> I don't get it. What's wrong with the Bowness display model? The pictures look fine.
> 
> What two &quot;right sides&quot; are you referring to in the picture?*



Sorry it's hard to tell from the pics, but if you look at the picture, the whole hand rest on the left side is backwards, almost like the couch came with two right pieces, instead of a right and a left. Basically there is no support at all since the metal frame and the hole that holds the back up has nothing to hold on to...and at the bottom, all the holes are like 4 inches apart from where they should be...therefore there is no support if you sit down, it will collapse. Either they had two display models and didn't clue in and mixed up parts, or manufacturer packed wrong. We went as far as removing the piece in store as we thought it was on backwards, but it was not.

----------


## rx7boi

Oh okay...I went to the Crowfoot Rona after work and they were out  :ROFL!: 

It's a smoking deal that wouldn't have lasted more than several hours for sure.

----------


## mr2mike

Or just build your own outdoor furniture for a fraction of the cost. Looks really good too!

----------


## JohnnyHockey

^ I built my own last summer and bought cheapo cushions from Superstore, those cushions look like SHIT after 2 summers, they are so faded, we just chucked them...

----------


## variance

what are you guys using to protect the furniture against the weather? just take the cushions inside every time?

----------


## JohnnyHockey

Ya we keep them in the garage in the winter...just saying. .be careful, we keep them out in the sun though with no shade so I don't know if sun damage is normal for these kinds of cushions but the black faded to gray lol in 2 summers. ..

----------


## eblend

> _Originally posted by variance_ 
> *what are you guys using to protect the furniture against the weather? just take the cushions inside every time?*



I will keep mine in a deck box throughout the summer (always away from the sun when not in use) and hide them in the mud room in the winter. Wouldn't leave them out there, they will all fade like mad.




> _Originally posted by rx7boi_ 
> *Oh okay...I went to the Crowfoot Rona after work and they were out 
> 
> It's a smoking deal that wouldn't have lasted more than several hours for sure.*



Call up forest lawn, it was still there on Sunday afternoon.

----------


## mix123

> _Originally posted by variance_ 
> *what are you guys using to protect the furniture against the weather? just take the cushions inside every time?*



We bought a waterproof cover from:

http://www.the-cover-store.com/

Takes 30seconds to put on and take off and we have a huge sectional.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Get some 303 Outdoor Fabric Guard as well for the Fabric - helps keep them water repellent and resist fading.

----------


## rx7boi

> _Originally posted by eblend_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> 
> Call up forest lawn, it was still there on Sunday afternoon.*



I ended up going to the Forest Lawn RONA to take a look. 

They were willing to match the price since I showed them the pictures from the other stores but for $400, GF and I decided to wait until spring to do a DIY project together instead.

Our patio is fairly big so we wanted to get a larger sectional without breaking the bank.

----------


## variance

> _Originally posted by mix123_ 
> * 
> 
> We bought a waterproof cover from:
> 
> http://www.the-cover-store.com/
> 
> Takes 30seconds to put on and take off and we have a huge sectional.*




thanks for the link!

----------


## ExtraSlow

» Click image for larger version 
Bought one for myself a little while ago, and just ordered one for a relative. Didn't need the brad nailer, so I sold mine for $50, which is pretty good when the whole kit is $230.

----------


## Wakalimasu



----------


## carson blocks

> _Originally posted by ExtraSlow_ 
> *
> Bought one for myself a little while ago, and just ordered one for a relative. Didn't need the brad nailer, so I sold mine for $50, which is pretty good when the whole kit is $230.*



I actually just got back from buying a similar unit. $299 on sale at Home Depot but is a well rated compressor, and comes with a brad nailer, finish nailer, and stapler. 

» Click image for larger version

I've never used any of these tools, and really only needed the stapler to rebuild the bed in the RV, but I'm pretty sure I can use the nailer too. I haven't the foggiest idea what to use a brad nailer for yet, but this combo pack seemed like the best value.

----------


## msommers

> _Originally posted by Wakalimasu_ 
> *» Click image for larger version
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



Solid choices!! I had my 50 art for sale and later decided to not bother - such a great lens!

----------


## navdeep

j

----------


## killramos

> _Originally posted by navdeep_ 
> *sold my ISF and picked this up 
> *



Congrats Nav, new winter beater?

----------


## navdeep

> _Originally posted by killramos_ 
> * 
> 
> Congrats Nav, new winter beater?*




sure is thought i keep the M3 for summer

has alots of mods done to it stage 3

----------


## ExtraSlow

> _Originally posted by carson blocks_ 
> * 
> 
> I actually just got back from buying a similar unit. $299 on sale at Home Depot but is a well rated compressor, and comes with a brad nailer, finish nailer, and stapler. 
> 
> I've never used any of these tools, and really only needed the stapler to rebuild the bed in the RV, but I'm pretty sure I can use the nailer too. I haven't the foggiest idea what to use a brad nailer for yet, but this combo pack seemed like the best value.*



 I think all the consumer grade pancake compressors are probably built in the same chinese factory. I've had a look at a porter cable one recently, and aside from the red paint, there are very few differences. 
Agree that your kit is a good deal too. I have no need for any of the tools, but I'm sure you could sell yours for $100 probably if you wanted.

----------


## Jlude

> _Originally posted by navdeep_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> sure is thought i keep the M3 for summer
> 
> has alots of mods done to it stage 3*



That's fucked. Seriously. Before I bought the RR Sport, I test drove a new X6M with Dinan stage 1 (or 2?), it was upgraded and had 750hp (per the salesman). What a fun SUV to drive.

I actually prefer that generation of the X5M over the latest gen.

----------


## Chester

> _Originally posted by Jlude_ 
> * 
> 
> That's fucked. Seriously. Before I bought the RR Sport, I test drove a new X6M with Dinan stage 1 (or 2?), it was upgraded and had 750hp (per the salesman). What a fun SUV to drive.
> 
> I actually prefer that generation of the X5M over the latest gen.*



Do you know if there are any major issues with that generation? I've been looking for a performance SUV for awhile now.

----------


## speedog

Forgot to take a picture, CB's French fries yesterday afternoon. Unremarkable really but just right, crazy eh.

----------


## HiTempguy1

Retail $1800+, got it brand new, never taken out of it's wrapping for $600  :Love:  Needed a spare for the rally car!

» Click image for larger version 

And

» Click image for larger version 

Between the rallycar, my father's dmax, and mine, they all run rotella. Cambodian Tire had a sale on, 18.9L pail for $100!

----------


## navdeep

> _Originally posted by Chester_ 
> * 
> 
> Do you know if there are any major issues with that generation? I've been looking for a performance SUV for awhile now.*




The only issues I'm aware of our leaking power steering and there is it injector recall 

Other than that it's rocksolid I have downpipe's ,full titanium exhaust ,94 octane tune done to it and kw coilovers

----------


## Ekliptix

Winter beater

----------


## Brent.ff

two of these bad boys. bring on winter!

----------


## Ekliptix

Thule winter chains. Normally $280 but there is some mistake on Amazon which priced the size I need at only $88. I ordered it, it's arriving tomorrow and there seems to be no issue with the 'wrong' price i got. May be worth order a bunch and putting them on Kijiji!

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Maxt

With the looming carbon tax, picked up a new 2 door runabout for work.

----------


## spikerS

> _Originally posted by Maxt_ 
> *With the looming carbon tax, picked up a new 2 door runabout for work.*



 :Drool:  Mad Jelly!

----------


## flipstah

HOLY FUCK THATS NICE

----------


## rvd

> _Originally posted by Ekliptix_ 
> *Thule winter chains. Normally $280 but there is some mistake on Amazon which priced the size I need at only $88. I ordered it, it's arriving tomorrow and there seems to be no issue with the 'wrong' price i got. May be worth order a bunch and putting them on Kijiji!
> 
> » Click image for larger version*




Where are you driving all the time that you need chains ?

----------


## rx7_turbo2

> _Originally posted by Maxt_ 
> *With the looming carbon tax, picked up a new 2 door runabout for work.*



Cat is outta the bag, or snake out of the basket, either way I'm glad you decided to finally make it public. ACR on Calgary streets us badass, congrats!

----------


## Ekliptix

> _Originally posted by Maxt_ 
> *With the looming carbon tax, picked up a new 2 door runabout for work.*



The latest gen is so aggressive looking. love it.

----------


## Ekliptix

> _Originally posted by rvd_ 
> * 
> Where are you driving all the time that you need chains ?*



Snowmobiling in BC (Golden, Fernie, Revelstoke, Sicamous). I don't anticipate needing the chains on the highway. We usually trailer up some fire roads to unload the sleds and these fire roads can be very icy.

----------


## dj_rice

Nothing big

» Click image for larger version

T-Fal Pans in 30 cm, 29 cm and 20cm
» Click image for larger version

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by Maxt_ 
> *With the looming carbon tax, picked up a new 2 door runabout for work.*



Hot damn! Hopefully the pic is accurate and you picked a green one, that colour is awesome.

----------


## Maxt

Its a 2017 special edition Snakeskin green edition ACR 

In that picture it looks Mopar Lime, its actually stryker green with snakeskin stripes which are snake scaled textured.
This is the last SE car that FCA released, there was supposed to be 31 made , but I am being told now its down to 25. 
Car is coming some time in March, I may pick it up myself and do a plant tour if the timing works out.
edit : Oh yeah, its not fully loaded. It only has the 3 speaker sound system.

----------


## 4doorj

> _Originally posted by Maxt_ 
> *With the looming carbon tax, picked up a new 2 door runabout for work.*



Amazing!!! Congrats man. I want one of these soooooo bad
 :Drool:   :Drool:

----------


## lilmira

Savage

----------


## Team_Mclaren

> _Originally posted by Maxt_ 
> *With the looming carbon tax, picked up a new 2 door runabout for work.*



holy fuck finally, only took like 4 years  :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:  congrats

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

» Click image for larger version



TravelRest Pillow - hope it works haha:
» Click image for larger version 

Thrunite Ti3 AAA light:

» Click image for larger version

Flights to Japan:
» Click image for larger version

----------


## saiyajin

> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> *» Click image for larger version
> 
> 
> 
> TravelRest Pillow - hope it works haha:
> » Click image for larger version 
> 
> Thrunite Ti3 AAA light:
> ...



nice, been looking to get a backpack and pillow for my trip too haha how much and where??  :thumbs up:

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by saiyajin_ 
> * 
> 
> nice, been looking to get a backpack and pillow for my trip too haha how much and where?? *



I did a lot of research before I landed on that pack. It's amazing. It opens like a suitcase, has a flap that zips over the straps if you need to check it as baggage, and the added daypack is not an after thought. The WireCutter also chose it as their favorite Travel pack. It is $259 at Atmosphere, but Wednesday & Thursday this week was their 25% off sale so unfortunately you just missed that - however, all you need to do is sign up for their newsletter and you can get 10% off still. It's good value even at full price compared to a lot of more expensive packs I looked at that weren't as good. It has a lifetime warranty as well, which covers damage regardless of how it occurred. If you want to look it up it is the Osprey Farpoint 55 (they make a 70L and 40L too).

The pillow was $35 on Amazon.ca. I have it now and it's actually pretty awesome, I think it might just work for me. They make a super soft cover for it too, but it doubles the price and size when collapsed so I didn't bother. It also has straps so it can anchor to the airplane seatbelt, as well as tie around the top of your headrest. It deflates and folds down small enough to wrap around the handle of your luggage. It has a one way valve as well for easy inflation/deflation.

----------


## flipstah

That pillow works! I had the inflatable one.

I lost mine trying to catch a flight  :Frown:

----------


## rx7_turbo2

In terms of latest purchase 

ACR Viper < Travel pillow  :ROFL!:  
Must be a hell of a pillow  :thumbs up:

----------


## lilmira

It'll be a bowl of soup or battery for hearing aid soon lol.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

I had to one-up him somehow  :ROFL!:

----------


## flipstah

Viper is awesome, but you don't understand how awesome a 10 hour flight is with a proper pillow lmao

----------


## Maxt

If what MotorTrend says is true, I'll need that Travel Pillow to drive the Viper any distance.

----------


## 90_Shelby

> _Originally posted by Maxt_ 
> *Its a 2017 special edition Snakeskin green edition ACR 
> 
> In that picture it looks Mopar Lime, its actually stryker green with snakeskin stripes which are snake scaled textured.
> This is the last SE car that FCA released, there was supposed to be 31 made , but I am being told now its down to 25. 
> Car is coming some time in March, I may pick it up myself and do a plant tour if the timing works out.
> edit : Oh yeah, its not fully loaded. It only has the 3 speaker sound system.*



AWESOME!!! :Drool:

----------


## cyra1ax

Ordered the travel pillow, headed to KL in just over a week in poverty class....will let you guys know how well it works!

----------


## flipstah

Are you going to F1?!

----------


## eblend

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *Are you going to F1?!*



KL F1 is starting on the 30th of September, don't think his timing is right if he is heading out in a few weeks...

On a related note...look what showed up in my mailbox (edited out some numbers for privacy..)

----------


## cyra1ax

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *Are you going to F1?!*



Unfortunately no, like eblend said I miss it by a couple days. TBH I didn't even know there was a race there next weekend.  :dunno:

----------


## flipstah

You missing out! Never seen so many Europeans so shitfaced lol.

They moved the schedule around so I can't go this season. 

Oh well, KL rules! Laksa 24/7 jam

----------


## JudasJimmy

I can't believe I picked one of these up for $100.00. It's a good basement plinker. The pellet hitting the target is louder than the gun. My basement is 30 feet.

----------


## carson blocks

> _Originally posted by JudasJimmy_ 
> * My basement is 30 feet.*



30 feet is handgun range, not scoped rifle range! Looks like a good buy though.

----------


## lilmira

» Click image for larger version 
My wallet hurts and my legs are gonna hurt more next summer. Stelvio, mortirolo and Gavia here I come!

----------


## flipstah

Nice! You biking?

----------


## lilmira

Yeah, with Trek Travel. That red car'd better not kill me.

----------


## lamp_shade_2000

> _Originally posted by JudasJimmy_ 
> *I can't believe I picked one of these up for $100.00. It's a good basement plinker. The pellet hitting the target is louder than the gun. My basement is 30 feet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Mind if I ask where you bought that from?

----------


## Sentry

Shit's bout to get real.

» Click image for larger version

----------


## shakalaka

> _Originally posted by lamp_shade_2000_ 
> *
> 
> Mind if I ask where you bought that from?*



 :Werd!:  


Would like one also at that price!

----------


## eblend

Going to Japan for 3 weeks, wanted to make sure I did some shopping here before I go to buy up stuff I need on clearance, so went shopping  :Smilie: 

New heater: $109 (price screwup at Canadian Tire...actual price $199)
New bar stools $49.99 (half price, also at Canadian Tire)
Outdoor pillows and table settings (Lowes clearance)
Deck box for all my pillows and stuff from outdoor sectional
Tricore pillow
¥ 405,000 for the trip

----------


## Matty_10

Just bought a 1/4 section of land with a house on it. It's actually only 150 acres as the NE corner is cut off by a lake.

Anybody got any ideas what to do with the land? A portions rented out for hay right now. I'm thinking of planting an orchard to start making some wine and seeing if anyone want's to put bees on my land.

----------


## flipstah

SpaceX pod.

----------


## jwslam

> _Originally posted by Matty_10_ 
> * I'm thinking of planting an orchard to start making some wine and seeing if anyone want's to put bees on my land.*



Saw this recently and thought it was pretty cool

Not MY latest purchase, but I got work to put in one of these for me and up my RAM from 4gb to 8

» Click image for larger version

----------


## ercchry

> _Originally posted by Matty_10_ 
> *Just bought a 1/4 section of land with a house on it. It's actually only 150 acres as the NE corner is cut off by a lake.
> 
> Anybody got any ideas what to do with the land? A portions rented out for hay right now. I'm thinking of planting an orchard to start making some wine and seeing if anyone want's to put bees on my land.
> 
> [img]http://i.imgur.com/ghcjK84.png[/ig]*



Depending on where it is (close enough to a large-ish population) I'd build a cable park if that water is clean enough to swim

----------


## ZeroGravity

> _Originally posted by Matty_10_ 
> *Just bought a 1/4 section of land with a house on it. It's actually only 150 acres as the NE corner is cut off by a lake.
> 
> Anybody got any ideas what to do with the land? A portions rented out for hay right now. I'm thinking of planting an orchard to start making some wine and seeing if anyone want's to put bees on my land.
> *



Drone flying park  :Big Grin: 

http://forums.beyond.ca/st/400520/dji-mavic-pro/

----------


## carson blocks

> _Originally posted by Matty_10_ 
> *Just bought a 1/4 section of land with a house on it. It's actually only 150 acres as the NE corner is cut off by a lake.
> 
> Anybody got any ideas what to do with the land?*



Where is it? Any wild game in those trees? My dream right now is to get a 1/4 section or more, but just find it unaffordable at any reasonable proximity to Calgary.

----------


## lilmira

Build a wall around it.

----------


## JudasJimmy

> _Originally posted by lamp_shade_2000_ 
> *
> 
> Mind if I ask where you bought that from?*



Princess Auto. none left online, but the stores still have them.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt



----------


## cyra1ax

Review from the road, re:Travelrest Pillow. 
I picked up the velour cover for it as well, makes the pillow so much comfier. Pillow takes two breaths for me to fully inflate. Took a while to figure out how to use it properly, the easiest way I found was to use the strap to cinch the pillow tight against the headrest and it essentially provides you a super comfy "wall" to lean your head against. It does take quite a bit of experimenting and shifting to get right though. I actually thought this would provide support to combat head nod, and while it directly doesn't support under the chin I didn't find myself head nodding at all.

Edit:This was based off of 16 hours of flying, will update this post with my final findings when I get home.

----------


## n1zm0

> _Originally posted by Maxt_ 
> *Its a 2017 special edition Snakeskin green edition ACR*



Luckily you got one earlier  :thumbs up:

----------


## Disoblige

A lil this, a lil that for the RS.

» Click image for larger version
» Click image for larger version

----------


## 03ozwhip

> _Originally posted by Disoblige_ 
> *A lil this, a lil that for the RS.
> 
> » Click image for larger version
> » Click image for larger version*



you're not planning on speeding are you? because that's illegal. just so you know. don't shoot the messenger....

----------


## spikerS

> _Originally posted by 03ozwhip_ 
> * 
> you're not planning on speeding are you? because that's illegal. just so you know. don't shoot the messenger....*



Radar detectors are not illegal in Alberta...  :dunno: 

*edit* d'oh, i miss read that...i get it now  :ROFL!:

----------


## Disoblige

Nah, hate to admit it but I'm a huge nerd on radar frequency bands. I find them interesting, especially on boring highway drives.

----------


## KRyn

> _Originally posted by Matty_10_ 
> *Just bought a 1/4 section of land with a house on it. It's actually only 150 acres as the NE corner is cut off by a lake.
> 
> Anybody got any ideas what to do with the land? A portions rented out for hay right now. I'm thinking of planting an orchard to start making some wine and seeing if anyone want's to put bees on my land.
> *



Let me and a buddy come and shoot some steel on it.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Maxt

> _Originally posted by n1zm0_ 
> * 
> Luckily you got one earlier *



 When I get the car in my hands, I'll type out the saga/cluster%#$ it was to get one. Its a pretty messed up story.

----------


## jdmXSI

Picked up a new ride and a set of winters courtesy of Bob :thumbs up:

----------


## KPHMPH

Guess we are leaving Calgary....

Going to buy this when we get home from vaca.... should be good for a move, doing renovations and hauling a car around.

----------


## Maxt

> _Originally posted by KPHMPH_ 
> *Guess we are leaving Calgary....
> 
> Going to buy this when we get home from vaca.... should be good for a move, doing renovations and hauling a car around.
> 
> *



 How much and where from?

----------


## jwslam

> _Originally posted by jdmXSI_ 
> Picked up a new ride and a set of winters courtesy of Bob



You mean TireBomb

I'm a year late to this game but picked this up. I like it =)

----------


## msommers

Disoblige, is that new MAX 360 essentially a combination of their Redline and 9500? How's it with laser detection?

----------


## schocker

> _Originally posted by jwslam_ 
> * You mean TireBomb
> *



That is a little old of a reference there  :ROFL!:

----------


## mr2mike

Maybe figure out how to get that BB keyboard to work properly with the auto correct.  :Pooosie:

----------


## Disoblige

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *Disoblige, is that new MAX 360 essentially a combination of their Redline and 9500?*



I don't think so; it's more similar to the MAX and MAX2 (bluetooth), but even then it's different. The 360 has front and rear facing sensors with directional arrows so you get an indication where the source is coming from. Also compared to the MAX2, it's only $50 difference so it's kind of a no-brainer to go with this one if you were already looking into the MAX2. The bluetooth is cool too because the live app is pretty interesting. You can see users upload information from their units on the road (ex: Ka band live on Deerfoot so you know a cop is driving down Deerfoot, etc).



> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *How's it with laser detection?*



In terms of laser detection, I don't know. I haven't driven enough to see if it works. But it would depend on the vehicle too. My car has an advantage of less reflective surfaces (black plastic covers on front) vs. a car with lots of chrome, etc.

----------


## KPHMPH

> _Originally posted by Maxt_ 
> * 
> How much and where from?*



FOT south of town.
14k + 1k for new fancy rims and 10 ply tires

----------


## eblend

Picked up a GTR....in Japan

» Click image for larger version

Also first day back to work....booked a new vacation to Mexico...spend half a day getting everything organized for 5 people, parent's 40th anniversary so it's a surprise for them, including my sister meeting us there from Vancouver.

----------


## KPHMPH

Wanted a truck but low balled a motorhome off an Edmonton auction site.... the bank / creditor ended up accepting it.


Here she is.

38 foot, diesel pusher, 3 slides, 50k on her.

Should be good enough to pull out new trailer.

----------


## craigcd

> _Originally posted by KPHMPH_ 
> *Wanted a truck but low balled a motorhome off an Edmonton auction site.... the bank / creditor ended up accepting it.
> 
> 
> Here she is.
> 
> 38 foot, diesel pusher, 3 slides, 50k on her.
> 
> Should be good enough to pull out new trailer. 
> *



Sweet unit!


Expecting any surprises or issues? I know two people who bought RV's from auctions one similar to your unit there and had been chain smoked in and the other had water in the lines and froze solid over the winter.

----------


## KPHMPH

I bought it sight unseen... expect dad was there on 3 separate occasions and said this thing is mint.

I'm out of the country till Nov 3rd so I will find out personally what kind of condition it is in then!

The auction winterized it so it should be good!

----------


## swak

.

----------


## topsecret

> _Originally posted by swak_ 
> *First time buying  
> Stoked but insanely nervous haha.
> 
> Gated lot, underground parking, private roof top patio, massive tub.... what more do you need  
> » Click image for larger version*




that looks awesome...and pricey! More details/pics?

----------


## jwslam

Why did you buy in Deadmonton? And also the condo fees seem kinda high to me. Nevertheless,  :thumbs up:   :thumbs up:  
(FYI it was pretty easy to find the listing from the pic you posted).

My purchase that I recently had installed (stupid hole size required me to call a locksmith), feel so naked leaving the house without keys
» Click image for larger version

----------


## spikerS

Picked up a set of these for the winter for my truck.



Not too many reviews out there, not very expensive, but apparently made by Cooper so I am happy with that.

Deep lugs for the snow, and getting TireBob to stud them for better ice traction. Going on next Tuesday. 

 :Clap:

----------


## adamc

What are they? I need new truck tires. Have Duratracs now and love them, but $$$$$$.

Had cooper zeon LTZs before and they were the worst winter tires I've ever had, hesitant to go back to cooper after that experience.

----------


## spikerS

They are Hercules Avalanche X-treme

----------


## Brent.ff

> _Originally posted by adamc_ 
> *What are they? I need new truck tires. Have Duratracs now and love them, but $$$$$$.
> 
> Had cooper zeon LTZs before and they were the worst winter tires I've ever had, hesitant to go back to cooper after that experience.*



your duratracs studded? i have them on my taco and while they're good in the winter on snow, they're literally shit on any ice surface

----------


## adamc

Nope, no studs, if I could afford a brand new set I would go the studded route this time. 

Most tires are shite on ice, I think, Duratracs have been the best heavy duty tires in every condition - aside from ice, that I've owned. Great in rain and pretty good in mud for an every day tire. Worn well too, lots of highway miles on my current set.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

Duratracs are absolutely terrible in any ice, snow, low temperature situation in my opinion. And they cup so fucking easily and become super noisy. I'm getting rid of mine next year and likely trying BFG K02 for my summer tires.

Hakka 8s for winter...

----------


## adamc

I haven't noticed any of those problems. Put about 40,000 kms on driving to every remote oilfield site in 3 provinces, no issues whatsoever.  :dunno:

----------


## That.Guy.S30

Hakka 8 for my FJ. Way better than the hakka 7 by far.

----------


## carson blocks

> _Originally posted by Twin_Cam_Turbo_ 
> *Duratracs are absolutely terrible in any ice, snow, low temperature situation in my opinion. And they cup so fucking easily and become super noisy. I'm getting rid of mine next year and likely trying BFG K02 for my summer tires.
> *



News to me. I had a set of Duratracs on my last truck, a Ram 2500 Crew 4x4 Diesel, for ~40k of mixed city, highway, and oilfield use and despite the heavy truck, shitty roads, and even not being an overly gentle driver, I didn't experience any unusual wear unlike on the factory tires. I'd say they were half worn after the ~40k. In the snow, they weren't quite as good as dedicated winter tires, but pretty close and more than good enough to provide confidence on iced over backroads. They were noisy when first installed but it seemed to die down in the first couple thousand kms.

My fiancee also has a set of duratracs on her 1500 4x4 and loves them. They're quiet and are wearing great with 75% tread after I think 50k on her lighter 1500 with her more gentle driving style. 

When I get back working and can ditch the 'recession special' weenie gasser half-ton and get back in to a 2500 diesel, a set of Duratracs will likely be a 'Day 1' change.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> _Originally posted by carson blocks_ 
> * 
> 
> News to me. I had a set of Duratracs on my last truck, a Ram 2500 Crew 4x4 Diesel, for ~40k of mixed city, highway, and oilfield use and despite the heavy truck, shitty roads, and even not being an overly gentle driver, I didn't experience any unusual wear unlike on the factory tires. I'd say they were half worn after the ~40k. In the snow, they weren't quite as good as dedicated winter tires, but pretty close and more than good enough to provide confidence on iced over backroads. They were noisy when first installed but it seemed to die down in the first couple thousand kms.
> 
> My fiancee also has a set of duratracs on her 1500 4x4 and loves them. They're quiet and are wearing great with 75% tread after I think 50k on her lighter 1500 with her more gentle driving style. 
> 
> When I get back working and can ditch the 'recession special' weenie gasser half-ton and get back in to a 2500 diesel, a set of Duratracs will likely be a 'Day 1' change.*



I've had three sets on three different Toyotas now all with the same result. Maybe they just work better on heavier trucks, I don't know.

----------


## adamc

Maybe you just drive like a bitch

----------


## schocker

Bought an anova finally
» Click image for larger version

----------


## Dumbass17

> _Originally posted by schocker_ 
> *Bought an anova finally
> » Click image for larger version*



This for you or your girl?

----------


## spikerS

> _Originally posted by schocker_ 
> *Bought an anova finally
> » Click image for larger version*



I would like to try one of these. I know all you guys rave about them, but I have never had anything cooked sou vide or whatever. Is it really worth it?

----------


## ercchry

^^^yup, they are awesome

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> _Originally posted by spikerS_ 
> * 
> 
> I would like to try one of these. I know all you guys rave about them, but I have never had anything cooked sou vide or whatever. Is it really worth it?*



Fantastic. I have a 24 hour Pork Belly going right now.

----------


## Redlined_8000

Got myself a Beyond Fit. Car is awesome so far!  :Burn Out:

----------


## danno

Nice welcome to the club.

----------


## dj_rice

> _Originally posted by Redlined_8000_ 
> *Got myself a Beyond Fit. Car is awesome so far!  
> 
> 
> *



Are those MB laurel centercaps? lol

----------


## Redlined_8000

> _Originally posted by dj_rice_ 
> * 
> 
> Are those MB laurel centercaps? lol*



Yes these are Winter wheels from my old car... Waiting for my new center caps to arrive lol.

----------


## GingeRRRBeef

> _Originally posted by Redlined_8000_ 
> *Got myself a Beyond Fit. Car is awesome so far! *



Congrats! Come join https://www.facebook.com/groups/AlbertaMK7s/ if you haven't already!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Clever

> _Originally posted by spikerS_ 
> *Picked up a set of these for the winter for my truck.
> 
> 
> 
> Not too many reviews out there, not very expensive, but apparently made by Cooper so I am happy with that.
> 
> Deep lugs for the snow, and getting TireBob to stud them for better ice traction. Going on next Tuesday. 
> 
> *



Looking for a set as well, where are these from?

----------


## bjstare

> _Originally posted by Redlined_8000_ 
> * 
> 
> Yes these are Winter wheels from my old car... Waiting for my new center caps to arrive lol.*



Then I'm assuming that's your old car at the VW dealership down by douglasdale?

I would have loved to buy that off you, unfortunately the timing didn't work out when you had it posted on here.

----------


## spikerS

> _Originally posted by Clever_ 
> * 
> 
> Looking for a set as well, where are these from?*



Got them from Bob at Urban X North. No better place to get tires from.

----------


## Clever

I actually know Jordan at Horton Urban X, but it doesn't look like he wants my business, lol. I'll call Bob. Thanks!

----------


## AE92_TreunoSC

Those coopers arent for everyone, make sure to do your homework. It's a bit of a harder tread and no directional pattern for water ejection. They are a super tall tread and blocky so its awesome for snow for sure.

I mulled my choice between studded coopers and studded ipikes but I ended going with the directional ipikes for my primary city driving and lighter truck.

----------


## schurchill39

> _Originally posted by spikerS_ 
> * 
> 
> Got them from Bob at Urban X North. No better place to get tires from.*



+1 for Bob. Went and saw him last week.

----------


## redevil

Picked up a new to me truck 2015 Ram 1500 Sport loaded. Way more fun to drive then the Odyssey that I traded in. 

Do we have a Ram Truck section on Beyond? Couldn't seem to find it in the search. 

» Click image for larger version

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Ekliptix

315-35R20s
 

iPhone 7 plus, upgraded from 5S
» Click image for larger version

A wrap for my sled (took all day, this is the before and after).

----------


## nismodrifter

Went nuts at Lego yesterday....

Saw the box, had to have it. 


Also picked up that rat rod to the left, assembled..so pimp



Note: Those rear wheels are more than hella flush now  :Pimpin':

----------


## jampack

> _Originally posted by nismodrifter_ 
> *Went nuts at Lego yesterday....
> 
> Saw the box, had to have it. 
> 
> 
> Also picked up that rat rod to the left, assembled..so pimp
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome purchases! You will love building that Porsche if you have not built it yet! Very cool Lego.

In terms of Lego purchases, this is what I got last October:


With double the points!  :Big Grin:

----------


## dirtsniffer

> _Originally posted by redevil_ 
> *Picked up a new to me truck 2015 Ram 1500 Sport loaded. Way more fun to drive then the Odyssey that I traded in. 
> 
> Do we have a Ram Truck section on Beyond? Couldn't seem to find ??*




Nice looking truck, I like that color. 

I don't think there is a ram thread but there is this. 

http://forums.beyond.ca/st/395348/wh...o-dbags-drive/

----------


## Go4Long

> _Originally posted by redevil_ 
> *Picked up a new to me truck 2015 Ram 1500 Sport loaded. Way more fun to drive then the Odyssey that I traded in. 
> 
> Do we have a Ram Truck section on Beyond? Couldn't seem to find it in the search. 
> 
> » Click image for larger version
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



Nice colour, and such a sweet deal right now. Get some Duratracs and go beast mode all winter.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Love the drivetrain on the ram. Hate everything else. But I'm a blue oval fanboy...

----------


## nismodrifter

> _Originally posted by jampack_ 
> * 
> 
> Awesome purchases! You will love building that Porsche if you have not built it yet! Very cool Lego.
> 
> In terms of Lego purchases, this is what I got last October:
> 
> 
> With double the points! *



haha, I haven't even finished the F40 that I bought last year, maybe on step 10 or so. Gotta wrap that up first, then on to the Porsche!

----------


## blitz

You guys are like 3 months behind the lego releases, I picked this one up a few weeks ago:

----------


## eblend

can anyone educate me on Lego? You just use the included parts to make a model, that's all right? I recall when I was small I used to play with just mostly rectangular blocks to make things and it allowed for lots of imagination to what you could build, Lego seems very restricted? Serious question. It looks cool and all, I just never really understood the appeal?

----------


## pheoxs

> _Originally posted by eblend_ 
> *can anyone educate me on Lego? You just use the included parts to make a model, that's all right? I recall when I was small I used to play with just mostly rectangular blocks to make things and it allowed for lots of imagination to what you could build, Lego seems very restricted? Serious question. It looks cool and all, I just never really understood the appeal?*



The ones that are specific models come with the exact pieces you need (sometimes the 2 in 1 or 3 in 1 models will have a few extras for the different configurations.

You can also buy general block kits that is what your thinking of, a bunch of random blocks and make whatever you can imagine.

----------


## shakalaka

> _Originally posted by Clever_ 
> *I actually know Jordan at Horton Urban X, but it doesn't look like he wants my business, lol. I'll call Bob. Thanks!*



I maybe too late but just so you know Jordan has been extremely busy with some family stuff lately. I needed some work done as well and had to go elsewhere as he just didn't have the time for the last few weeks but just so you know he's not ignoring you.

Give him a shout now as he maybe back.

----------


## jampack

> _Originally posted by blitz_ 
> *You guys are like 3 months behind the lego releases, I picked this one up a few weeks ago:
> 
> *



I wait for double the points before I get any sets lol.

That is next for me too after I get one more modular which is the Brick Bank.  :Smilie:

----------


## dirtsniffer

Do most people build these? Or is it the type of thing to keep NIB for a few years then resell?

----------


## OU812

Did any of you Lego guys pick this up?

http://www.childrenshospital.ab.ca/s...niHospitalKits

----------


## schocker

new cans
» Click image for larger version

----------


## jampack

> _Originally posted by dirtsniffer_ 
> *Do most people build these? Or is it the type of thing to keep NIB for a few years then resell?*



A friend of mine does that; he actually purchases 2 sets of exclusive Legos: one he will build and one he will resell down the road. 

I don't do that. I build all my Lego purchases and sometimes, sell them if I decide not to collect them anymore. For example: the other day I decided to stop collecting Lego Pirate Ships (I only had 2 anyway). I sold the Pirates of the Caribbean Black Pearl Lego on eBay and it is almost double the price I got it for. It was built and was complete. Absolutely though, you can get more money if it's a unopened box.




> _Originally posted by OU812_ 
> *Did any of you Lego guys pick this up?
> 
> http://www.childrenshospital.ab.ca/s...niHospitalKits*



If I knew about this, I probably would've gotten one. I must say, I only collect exclusive ones and certain sets: namely Lego Modular Buildings, Creator/Ideas Cars and Architecture series. If they are too big, like the Opera House or the Tower Bridge, I don't get them. I guess it also depends if I like them haha.  :Big Grin:

----------


## max_boost

very happy with these boots from geox

----------


## JudasJimmy

I just bought a new king Mattress, delivered in two days.. It came in an 80lb box. haha

It worked out good, it easily fit though the doors, you can just roll it to the bed. Make a few strategic incisions, and the thing explodes into a mattress. It says it needs 72 hrs. to regain its true form. We'll see.

----------


## msommers

> _Originally posted by schocker_ 
> *new cans
> » Click image for larger version*



Son of a bitch! I tried for 2 hours and nadda.

But seriously congrats, you'll be happy. You have the k7xx too eh?

----------


## schocker

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *Son of a bitch! I tried for 2 hours and nadda.
> 
> But seriously congrats, you'll be happy. You have the k7xx too eh?*



yup lol. I took around 90 mins I think trying at home, on cell and at work. I had left it and went to grab some breakfast and then I saw I had the email/transaction record but it never actually showed on the window itself. Wasn't too impressed as they knew like 10k people wanted 5k pairs so they could have figured they would get hammered. Probably their biggest drop yet though, so hopefully smoother in the future and hopefully more collaborations like this. 

Yes, I have AKG Q701 (for sale but no one wants) & K7XXX (My main) and then Senn HD598 (Will have to sell). Will probably look at a new amp/dac in the new year.

----------


## Clever

> _Originally posted by shakalaka_ 
> * 
> 
> I maybe too late but just so you know Jordan has been extremely busy with some family stuff lately. I needed some work done as well and had to go elsewhere as he just didn't have the time for the last few weeks but just so you know he's not ignoring you.
> 
> Give him a shout now as he maybe back.*



I appreciate it, last time I saw him he did say there was some stuff going on with family so I figured that's still on going. I'm going to stop by this weekend see what's up, and go from there.

----------


## msommers

schocker, have a look into the Schiit Jotunheim.

----------


## schocker

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *schocker, have a look into the Schiit Jotunheim.*



haha, that is exactly what I am looking into. Will likely wait until the new year though to keep the purchases more reasonable. I see headphone bar already carries the phono version with the DAC one coming soon hopefully for the same price.

----------


## msommers

> _Originally posted by schocker_ 
> * 
> haha, that is exactly what I am looking into. Will likely wait until the new year though to keep the purchases more reasonable. I see headphone bar already carries the phono version with the DAC one coming soon hopefully for the same price.*



Seems pricey..also in-store only for some reason.

Let me know what you decide as I might get a Vali 2 for christmas and we could share shipping.

----------


## schocker

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *Seems pricey..also in-store only for some reason.
> 
> Let me know what you decide as I might get a Vali 2 for christmas and we could share shipping.*



Ah, never noticed it was in store only. I will likely order in the new year but will let you know. Need to save some money to bring back american goodies from phoenix (echo/google home etc.)

----------


## msommers

The drop was reopened! I should have a pair on the way also!  :Clap:

----------


## schocker

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *The drop was reopened! I should have a pair on the way also! *



Nice. Those salty comments in the discussion tho  :ROFL!:

----------


## Strider

> _Originally posted by schocker_ 
> *Bought an anova finally*






> _Originally posted by spikerS_ 
> * I would like to try one of these. I know all you guys rave about them, but I have never had anything cooked sou vide or whatever. Is it really worth it?*



Now is a great time to buy one if you're on the fence. Anova emailed out $80USD coupon codes (unique one time use) to subscribers which works out to $107CAD  :crazy nut:  , so you can pick up the bluetooth version for $92.

Guessing someone here must have an unused code?

----------


## ExtraSlow

I would take one of those codes.

----------


## Dave P

Yessssssssssssss. RIP EM

» Click image for larger version

----------


## n1zm0

Straight out of the Ukrainian SSR, it even smells like 1970's Soviet Union:

» Click image for larger version 

» Click image for larger version

----------


## mix123

> _Originally posted by ExtraSlow_ 
> *I would take one of those codes.*



Me as well

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## rvd

> _Originally posted by Sugarphreak_



No test drives.

----------


## JohnnyHockey

> _Originally posted by Sugarphreak_ 
> *Picked up one of these today. Really wanted to see if they live up to the hype.
> 
> » Click image for larger version
> 
> Had it for a whole 30 seconds before the girl selling it re-clarified their return policy (only after I bought it)... 30 days to return; unless, I open the box, in which case it then became a final sale.
> 
> I was like.... well, I am going to open the box, what if I decide I don't like it after using it for a day  
> 
> ...



I don't like them..my eyes felt weird after use, I feel like they can seriously mess up peoples eyes with long term use.

----------


## spikerS

I have always wanted to try them, but the price point i just can't justify.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## Matty_10

If anyone wants the exclusive anova coupon shoot me a pm. Expires today.

----------


## dtrieu

I'll take an Anova coupon code if someone has one!

----------


## redblack

> _Originally posted by Matty_10_ 
> *If anyone wants the exclusive anova coupon shoot me a pm. Expires today.*



Thanks for the code, the Bluetooth unit came out to 96.xx shipped to my door

----------


## flipstah

Wagon is sold, so needed a different daily.

» Click image for larger version

----------


## msommers

Flip loves money pits  :Pooosie:   :Smilie:

----------


## schocker

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *Flip loves money pits  *



He also gets a bulk deal at the registry  :ROFL!:

----------


## flipstah

Fuckers lol  :ROFL!:  

Condo board: 1
Flipstah: 0

----------


## 03ozwhip

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *Wagon is sold, so needed a different daily.
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



Nice! e350?

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by 03ozwhip_ 
> * 
> Nice! e350?*



E550 4Matic

----------


## 03ozwhip

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> E550 4Matic*



sucker for punishment lol on topic finally a new purchase for the X1.

----------


## C_Dave45

New countertops, kitchen sink and Delta touch faucet. Oh and painting all the cabinets!
Wife is ecstatic!


*Laminam porcelain for countertop*


*Sink*



*Taps*

----------


## max_boost

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *Wagon is sold, so needed a different daily.
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



 dude that looks boss  :Pimpin':

----------


## D'z Nutz

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> E550 4Matic*



Don Recession Commando

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by C_Dave45_ 
> [B]New countertops, kitchen sink and Delta touch faucet. Oh and painting all the cabinets!
> Wife is ecstatic!
> 
> 
> *Laminam porcelain for countertop*



Is this more or less expensive than granite? I regret spending so much on granite countertops when I could've destroyed the galley kitchen setup.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> E550 4Matic*



You care not for reliability nor money. I like it.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by JRSC00LUDE_ 
> * 
> 
> You care not for reliability nor money. I like it.*



I still have some sense. 

It was either this or an E60 M5. THAT would destroy me. 

Extended warranty for the M5 was $8k lmao.

----------


## OU812

> _Originally posted by C_Dave45_ 
> [B]New countertops, kitchen sink and Delta touch faucet. Oh and painting all the cabinets!
> Wife is ecstatic!



Before/after pics when done?

----------


## ercchry

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> I still have some sense. 
> 
> It was either this or an E60 M5. THAT would destroy me. 
> 
> Extended warranty for the M5 was $8k lmao.*



Now time for that class 4 license... drive for uber black to cover maintenance  :ROFL!:

----------


## XylathaneGTR

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> I still have some sense. 
> It was either this or an E60 M5.*



Claims to have sense.

States the only two vehicles that will work for him are out of warranty german sport sedans.

...something ain't adding up here brah.

----------


## ExtraSlow

UnderArmour sent me some $40 off plus free shipping code, so I pick up some "technical" sweats. I'm outside a lot more these days, and I want to keep that up through the winter, so these should help. 
Stupid name though, "swacket" pants.  :crazy nut:  
» Click image for larger version

----------


## C_Dave45

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> Is this more or less expensive than granite? I regret spending so much on granite countertops when I could've destroyed the galley kitchen setup.*



A two-sheet countertop (which gives you 64 sq ft of material or 20 lineal feet of countertop) would cost you around $3,000, installed. 

It's a little cheaper than granite, but you DO get a joint at the outside edge of the counter. I'm using a matching white profiled Schluter trim at the edge. 

Like this, but white powder coated metal:

» Click image for larger version




> _Originally posted by OU812_ 
> * 
> 
> Before/after pics when done?*



You know it!  :thumbs up:

----------


## TYMSMNY

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> E550 4Matic*



beauty! US vehicle?

----------


## birdman86

> _Originally posted by C_Dave45_ 
> *Sink*
> 
> » Click image for larger version



Won't that sink take forever to fill up to wash dishes? I've got a massive kitchen sink which is sweet but it takes more time to get a one inch puddle of water than it does to actually wash the dishes.

----------


## C_Dave45

> _Originally posted by birdman86_ 
> * 
> 
> Won't that sink take forever to fill up to wash dishes? I've got a massive kitchen sink which is sweet but it takes more time to get a one inch puddle of water than it does to actually wash the dishes.*



Haven't washed dishes in a sink for 15 years. 

 :ROFL!:  
» Click image for larger version

----------


## suntan

Was expecting picture of wife.

----------


## rx7_turbo2

> _Originally posted by birdman86_ 
> * Won't that sink take forever to fill up to wash dishes? I've got a massive kitchen sink which is sweet but it takes more time to get a one inch puddle of water than it does to actually wash the dishes.*



I was scratching my head as well. Doing dishes in the sink? The state of my house would plunge into new and disgusting depths if my dishwasher broke. Stove broke? Screw it I'll get to it when I get I get to it. Dishwasher broke? Get in the car we've got to replace it before the sun goes down.

----------


## 90_Shelby

> _Originally posted by birdman86_ 
> * 
> 
> Won't that sink take forever to fill up to wash dishes? I've got a massive kitchen sink which is sweet but it takes more time to get a one inch puddle of water than it does to actually wash the dishes.*



For stuff that needs to be hand washed, we take the biggest "vessel" that we're washing, put soapy water in it, then wash and rinse other dishes in the sink.

----------


## ercchry

If it's quicker to wash the dishes than to fill the sink, why fill the sink? Just run the water and get one of those scrub brushes that you can fill with soap

----------


## speedog

After reading the last few posts, I have to wonder what the point of a large single sink is?
 
If it's not being used to wash dishes once in a while then what is it being used for?

----------


## C_Dave45

> _Originally posted by speedog_ 
> *After reading the last few posts, I have to wonder what the point of a large single sink is?
> 
> If it's not being used to wash dishes once in a while then what is it being used for?*



Soaking/washing larger items that can't fit or don't go into dishwasher. Cookie baking sheets, turkey roaster, large electric griddle. Filling/washing mop bucket.
» Click image for larger version 

The whole point of having a divided sink was to have a rinse sink when doing dishes. We don't use it to wash regular dishes so we personally find it redundant to have two small sinks when we often need one larger sink.

----------


## speedog

> _Originally posted by C_Dave45_ 
> * 
> Soaking/washing larger items that can't fit or don't go into dishwasher. Cookie baking sheets, turkey roaster, large electric griddle. Filling/washing mop bucket.
> » Click image for larger version 
> 
> The whole point of having a divided sink was to have a rinse sink when doing dishes. We don't use it to wash regular dishes so we personally find it redundant to have two small sinks when we often need one larger sink.*



Good points but the last few posters still say that their big sink isn't used for washing dishes. Trends then for some?

----------


## flipstah

And here I am, using the split sink as a drying rack. You fool!

----------


## schocker

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *And here I am, using the split sink as a drying rack. You fool!*



I do that too, I am always a hand washer, dishwasher probably once a month. :Big Grin:

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> _Originally posted by rx7_turbo2_ 
> * Dishwasher broke? Get in the car we've got to replace it before the sun goes down.*



My dishwasher broke in July. I eat out a lot more often now.

----------


## redblack

1st world problems when you can't even hand wash your own dishes, its sad how society has gotten.

----------


## lilmira

Don't asians use the dishwasher as a drying rack?  :ROFL!:

----------


## D'z Nutz

> _Originally posted by lilmira_ 
> *Don't asians use the dishwasher as a drying rack? *



I use my dishwasher as a drawer for my frying pans and lids  :ROFL!:  I hand wash and dry everything cause it's just faster.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by lilmira_ 
> *Don't asians use the dishwasher as a drying rack? *



AIYA, WASTE OF WATER LAH

----------


## Tarrantula

> _Originally posted by D'z Nutz_ 
> * 
> 
> I use my dishwasher as a drawer for my frying pans and lids  I hand wash and dry everything cause it's just faster.*



Girlfriend hates that I want to hand wash everything, hates even more that our washer takes like 5 hours to do a load. How is that normal!?!?!

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> _Originally posted by Tarrantula_ 
> * 
> 
> Girlfriend hates that I want to hand wash everything, hates even more that our washer takes like 5 hours to do a load. How is that normal!?!?!*



Clearly she's not, trade her in for a better model.

----------


## C_Dave45

> _Originally posted by D'z Nutz_ 
> * 
> 
> I use my dishwasher as a drawer for my frying pans and lids  I hand wash and dry everything cause it's just faster.*



I'll let you wash up after one of our 3 course dinners for 6 and you can let me know if it's faster than a dishwasher.  :ROFL!:  
As for saving water:

https://www.energystar.gov/products/...r_hand_washing



> Save energy and water.
> 
> Thought you were efficient? A new ENERGY STAR certified dishwasher uses less than half as much energy as washing dishes by hand and saves nearly 5,000 gallons of water a year!

----------


## suntan

Yeah a newer dishwasher uses only 4 gallons per cycle.

----------


## sputnik

> _Originally posted by C_Dave45_ 
> * 
> I'll let you wash up after one of our 3 course dinners for 6 and you can let me know if it's faster than a dishwasher. *



 :Werd!: 

There is absolutely NO way that hand washing is faster. Unless of course your idea of cooking dinner is taking something out of a box from the freezer and putting it into the microwave.

----------


## sputnik

> _Originally posted by suntan_ 
> *Yeah a newer dishwasher uses only 4 gallons per cycle.*



My Bosch uses 2.5 gallons per cycle.

----------


## suntan

Yeah the 4 gallons is max allowed. Can be less.

----------


## blownz

> _Originally posted by redblack_ 
> *1st world problems when you can't even hand wash your own dishes, its sad how society has gotten.*



When I was living alone I would wash my dishes often as it would take a week to fill the dishwasher and I obviously didn't want the smell. But with a family of 4 we run it almost daily and we simply don't have time to do dishes.

So it isn't that people can't, but many simply don't have time. And as was mentioned above, dishwashers use less water so we can feel good about ourselves for helping the environment lol

Plus the heat of the dishwasher seems way more sanitary to me then washing in the sink.  :dunno:

----------


## FraserB

> _Originally posted by sputnik_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> 
> There is absolutely NO way that hand washing is faster. Unless of course your idea of cooking dinner is taking something out of a box from the freezer and putting it into the microwave.*



A plate, a knife and fork, a saucepan with a lid, a glass, a chefs knife and a cutting board. Would take me a whole week to fill my washer and I'd be out of plates and cutlery by then.

----------


## jwslam

> _Originally posted by FraserB_ 
> * A plate, a knife and fork, a saucepan with a lid, a glass, a chefs knife and a cutting board. Would take me a whole week to fill my washer and I'd be out of plates and cutlery by then.*



That's why I have 8 sets of everything living the life of a bachelor  :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:   :ROFL!: 

also, I bought this:
» Click image for larger version

----------


## ercchry

I've been eating lots of yogurt lately and have ran out of spoons... but there washing machine isn't full yet, so I have been using forks instead, it sucks  :ROFL!:

----------


## freshprince1

For my daughters...

 

Man...my purchases nowadays sure are different than when I first joined Beyond!

This one's a little better...

» Click image for larger version

----------


## sputnik

> _Originally posted by FraserB_ 
> * 
> 
> A plate, a knife and fork, a saucepan with a lid, a glass, a chefs knife and a cutting board. Would take me a whole week to fill my washer and I'd be out of plates and cutlery by then.*



Who says you have to fill the dishwasher?

It works just fine half empty too.

----------


## flipstah

Beyond 2016: Fuck cars; load your dishwashers.

----------


## lilmira

Please, I turn on my dishwasher one chopstick load at a time.

----------


## R154

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *Wagon is sold, so needed a different daily.
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



 

What in the fuck. Don, I asked you nicely to consider mine as well as beyonds' collective mental wellbeing. 

Tell.me that son of a bitch doesn't have air ride. 

You have AMA gold, right? 

But that Nazi war sled doe....  :Clap:

----------


## flipstah

Fuck yeah, has airmatic.

AMA loves me

----------


## ercchry

Getting a tow with a popped bag is always fun... thank god the front bags held air or I doubt it would of gotten on the flat bed haha

----------


## D'z Nutz

> _Originally posted by sputnik_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> 
> There is absolutely NO way that hand washing is faster. Unless of course your idea of cooking dinner is taking something out of a box from the freezer and putting it into the microwave.*



Riiight. If there's no way hand washing a frying pan and maybe a pot, a couple of plates, utensils, and knife/cutting board takes more than a few minutes, you're doing something wrong.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Some of you guys are farting weird. Where am I going to store my dishes if I use the dishwasher for washing dishes? :dunno:

----------


## ercchry

> _Originally posted by The_Rural_Juror_ 
> *Some of you guys are farting weird. Where am I going to store my dishes if I use the dishwasher for washing dishes?*



You don't have two dishwashers?!  :Shock:

----------


## jwslam

> _Originally posted by The_Rural_Juror_ 
> *Some of you guys are farting weird. Where am I going to store my dishes if I use the dishwasher for washing dishes?*



Obviously not Asian.
Pots and pans go in the oven  :ROFL!:  

"My latest purchase" which I didn't pay for:

----------


## JohnnyHockey

2009 Nissan Murano SL, 268,000km, new windshield...$6300...plus $300 for a new key and $1000 for new Blizzaks on steelies  :Big Grin:

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by ercchry_ 
> *Getting a tow with a popped bag is always fun... thank god the front bags held air or I doubt it would of gotten on the flat bed haha*



Been there, done that. 

I bought cepacol because there's a nagging cough that just won't go away!

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> Been there, done that. 
> 
> I bought cepacol because there's a nagging cough that just won't go away!*



Dude. cepacol is for your throat.

I bought a beady eyed racoon.

----------


## Strider

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *I still have some sense. 
> 
> It was either this or an E60 M5. THAT would destroy me. 
> 
> Extended warranty for the M5 was $8k lmao.*



This is what you're missing out on though
https://www.instagram.com/p/BEpTdwKQG3M/

Congrats on the new ride, I'm not brave enough to own either of those.  :crazy nut:

----------


## mzdspd

> _Originally posted by JohnnyHockey_ 
> *2009 Nissan Murano SL, 268,000km, new windshield...$6300...plus $300 for a new key and $1000 for new Blizzaks on steelies *



Make sure you keep an eye on the transfer case. They tend to leak. Also these like to eat control arms with our shitty roads. 
My dad is around 250k on his and it has been problem free. Just brakes, one alternator and both control arms.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Strider_ 
> * 
> This is what you're missing out on though
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BEpTdwKQG3M/
> 
> Congrats on the new ride, I'm not brave enough to own either of those. *



The SMG and the maintenance schedule on a V10 scared me. Otherwise, I would've sniped it and YOLO Winter 2017. 

The E550 air suspension is something that I've seen before and comfortable with rolling the dice on. The add-on lane assists, blind spot stuff, etc. I couldn't avoid so meh.

----------


## SkiBum5.0

Can't the air suspension just be swapped out to coilovers? I've see some of S and CL classes with the air stuff taken right out

----------


## max_boost

lol white people and dishwashers

----------


## bjstare

> _Originally posted by Strider_ 
> * 
> This is what you're missing out on though
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BEpTdwKQG3M/
> 
> Congrats on the new ride, I'm not brave enough to own either of those. *



This.

I was eyeing a E60 M5 a little while back that had that exhaust, but the SMG terrified me. I had a buddy who got one of those M5s near new, and the SMG went on him, then the rear diff went on him. He said if it was not under warranty it would have been like $25k of work or something stupid.

----------


## max_boost

Euro cars scare me for that kinda shit lol transfer case goes on the 328 and it's $6300 to replace lol .... WARRANTY FTW lol

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by cjblair_ 
> * 
> 
> This.
> 
> I was eyeing a E60 M5 a little while back that had that exhaust, but the SMG terrified me. I had a buddy who got one of those M5s near new, and the SMG went on him, then the rear diff went on him. He said if it was not under warranty it would have been like $25k of work or something stupid.*



The one I wanted is still available:

http://calgarybmw.ca/used/BMW/2008-B...bc2aea690e.htm

----------


## R-Audi

My Father had an E60 M5.... Tranny went a week before warranty was up... $15k. (Lucky!)

That being said... it was a blast to drive and the sound of the Eisenmann exhaust was amazing.
It was that same blue, black grill, black HREs and exhaust.

----------


## R-Audi

Back to latest purchases...

Little Burgundy has a sale on boots right now, got some winter Vans boots for $59. Not bad sale from $150 for winter use.

http://www.littleburgundyshoes.com/c.../p/40318689-40

----------


## bjstare

> _Originally posted by R-Audi_ 
> *Back to latest purchases...
> 
> Little Burgundy has a sale on boots right now, got some winter Vans boots for $59. Not bad sale from $150 for winter use.
> 
> http://www.littleburgundyshoes.com/c.../p/40318689-40*



I just ordered a pair of those, thanks for posting!

Also went to a black friday golf sale today. Didn't really want to buy anything, but ended up getting a few things. Most notably:

» Click image for larger version 

» Click image for larger version 

» Click image for larger version 

Tis the season... o wait. No it's not.

----------


## mrsingh

Got myself into a new commuter for winter.

Very different than what I would usually shop for, but with the current economy I decided to be a bit more frugal.

Ryan at Gary Moe VW hooked me up, he was amazing to deal with, I highly recommend going to him for all your VW needs!  :thumbs up:

----------


## AndyL

http://m.visions.ca/#/home-productde...sku=DCPL2540DW

Brother all in one laser printer. 98$ price matched at Staples because visions sucks  :Wink: 

Worst price match ever through... (Still 255$ at Staples) would have thought I was taking it directly from their paycheck.

----------


## Strider

> _Originally posted by AndyL_ 
> *http://m.visions.ca/#/home-productde...sku=DCPL2540DW
> 
> Brother all in one laser printer. 98$ price matched at Staples because visions sucks 
> 
> Worst price match ever through... (Still 255$ at Staples) would have thought I was taking it directly from their paycheck.*



Nice buy. I was gonna suggest it in your printer thread when it went on sale originally (end of Oct), but you were looking for colour and fax?

Should've bought it from Best Buy and made them give you 10% of the difference.

----------


## AndyL

Nope, I just wanted black and white to blast out a bazillion sheets of paper... I think the OP in that thread wanted those features though.

I was prefering the tn420 printers - as the toner was cheap as dirt (3 for 134$ at Costco, but it used to be 2 for 75$ or so?) - but this one isn't so bad, tn630/660 is 2 for 94 or 135$ for the high capacity...

Compared to the ~100pages from the hp deskjet for 50$... 

When you're expecting to print 5-10000 pages, you know you're fucked  :Wink:

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

Had the coilovers partially rebuilt on my truck, alignment, oil change and new LED pod fog lights.

Just waiting to put my winter tires on meow.

----------


## speedog

> _Originally posted by AndyL_ 
> *Nope, I just wanted black and white to blast out a bazillion sheets of paper... I think the OP in that thread wanted those features though.
> 
> I was prefering the tn420 printers - as the toner was cheap as dirt (3 for 134$ at Costco, but it used to be 2 for 75$ or so?) - but this one isn't so bad, tn630/660 is 2 for 94 or 135$ for the high capacity...
> 
> Compared to the ~100pages from the hp deskjet for 50$... 
> 
> When you're expecting to print 5-10000 pages, you know you're fucked *



5-10,000 pages? Might it be worth your time and money to outsource this?

----------


## AndyL

> _Originally posted by speedog_ 
> * 
> 
> 5-10,000 pages? Might it be worth your time and money to outsource this?*



Or convince Gmail to allow print all since date? Lol. Farming it out wouldn't be so easy...

----------


## btimbit

Never thought I'd say this, but I have bought a Hyundai.

For the wife though

» Click image for larger version

----------


## OneGreasyHobo

I can't be left alone shopping at costco.
#roombaclub

» Click image for larger version

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Strider

So long Rogers, it's been a good 16 years



Black Friday purchase:

----------


## eblend

> _Originally posted by Strider_ 
> *So long Rogers, it's been a good 16 years
> 
> g[/img]*



Rogers owns Fido  :ROFL!:

----------


## Strider

> _Originally posted by eblend_ 
> * Rogers owns Fido *



I know... I think everybody knows that. I have no problem giving my money to Rogers, I'll just be giving them 1/2 as much.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by Strider_ 
> * 
> 
> I know... I think everybody knows that. I have no problem giving my money to Rogers, I'll just be giving them 1/2 as much.*



Mind if I ask what plan you got and how much? I'm with the old Fido $57 unlimited everything 2GB data plan, but there seems to be some better deals kicking around for "bring your own device" which I always do.

----------


## Strider

> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> * Mind if I ask what plan you got and how much? I'm with the old Fido $57 unlimited everything 2GB data plan, but there seems to be some better deals kicking around for &quot;bring your own device&quot; which I always do.*



4GB, unlimited province-wide calling, unlimited msgs for $40 BYOP.
Ended on the 21st though, there was massive 50 person lineups at Fido stores in Vancouver.

It was their match to the Public Mobile deal.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by Strider_ 
> * 
> 
> 4GB, unlimited province-wide calling, unlimited msgs for $40 BYOP.
> Ended on the 21st though, there was massive 50 person lineups at Fido stores in Vancouver.
> 
> It was their match to the Public Mobile deal.*



Damn. I've been with them for a decade now, maybe if I threaten to leave they will give me the promo haha.

----------


## J.M.

> _Originally posted by Strider_ 
> * 
> 
> 4GB, unlimited province-wide calling, unlimited msgs for $40 BYOP.
> Ended on the 21st though, there was massive 50 person lineups at Fido stores in Vancouver.
> 
> It was their match to the Public Mobile deal.*



Got this too and also left Rogers  :ROFL!:  

One of my buddies bought out his contract and switched to this as well.

----------


## cyra1ax

Grabbed the 6' fibreglass ladder from HD for $40 for Black Friday.

----------


## ercchry

» Click image for larger version

Grabbed this off kijiji since I yet again bought a car with a rear seat that doesn't fold down... going to have to debage it, but it's a pretty awesome box. Opens from either side and is rate to like 220-240km/h  :ROFL!: 

...now to find some bars to mount it to

----------


## killramos

First BF purchase of the year, 30% off not too bad. Blackwidow Chroma Mechanical.

 

We will see how amazon's shipping goes...

Might also drop by MemEx and pick up a Deathadder Chroma for work if I feel like going to real stores today.

----------


## R-Audi

> _Originally posted by Twin_Cam_Turbo_ 
> *Had the coilovers partially rebuilt on my truck, alignment, oil change and new LED pod fog lights.
> 
> Just waiting to put my winter tires on meow.*



What coilovers and where did you get that done?

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> _Originally posted by R-Audi_ 
> * 
> 
> What coilovers and where did you get that done?*



Icons on my 4Runner (I think you were the one who referred me to that truck and I eventually bought it) and Jackie at Balance auto adjusted and partially rebuilt them. The Gear Shop can also rebuild Icon coilovers and have parts in stock generally.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by ercchry_ 
> *» Click image for larger version
> 
> Grabbed this off kijiji since I yet again bought a car with a rear seat that doesn't fold down... going to have to debage it, but it's a pretty awesome box. Opens from either side and is rate to like 220-240km/h 
> 
> ...now to find some bars to mount it to*



Or... We trade? 

 :I'd Hit it!:

----------


## ercchry

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> Or... We trade? 
> 
> *



Oh, NOW you want it....  :ROFL!:

----------


## flipstah

Because you were gonna debadge it! FUCKER

----------


## phreezee

Setting up my home security/automation

» Click image for larger version 

2X
» Click image for larger version 

10X
» Click image for larger version 

» Click image for larger version 


Just need 3 dome cameras and NVR now.

----------


## spikerS

where did you get that ring doorbell from? I haven't seen that model before...

----------


## phreezee

> _Originally posted by spikerS_ 
> *where did you get that ring doorbell from? I haven't seen that model before...*



It's the Ring Pro for $230 (reg $300) at BestBuy. The non-pro is on sale for $170.

Thinking of getting a non pro for the back door...

----------


## ZeroGravity

> _Originally posted by spikerS_ 
> *where did you get that ring doorbell from? I haven't seen that model before...*



That is the newer version with 1080 resolution but has slightly smaller viewing angle. Older version has almost 180° view.

Both versions are on sale at bestbuy. Probably other places as well.

----------


## phreezee

Also bought one of these last night on a whim HAHAHA

» Click image for larger version

So this morning I had to get the wife this:

» Click image for larger version

----------


## lilmira

I was looking at the smartthings kit too for 149USD. I'm still not sure if it's the time to commit to a system yet.

----------


## ercchry

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *Because you were gonna debadge it! FUCKER*



I think I might leave it... get people thinking on the highway a bit... "if he is driving an M3 right now.... wtf kind of benz does he own?!?!"  :ROFL!: 

Pretty happy with it though, oem f30 bars with oem MB 450L box all for $600!  :Pimpin':  

» Click image for larger version

» Click image for larger version

----------


## D'z Nutz

I'd leave it for that same reason haha

----------


## Wakalimasu



----------


## msommers

Dayum! Expensive day for you haha

----------


## npham

Bought two things today at the mall, one was on sale:
» Click image for larger version 

Other was not
» Click image for larger version

----------


## eblend

> _Originally posted by phreezee_ 
> *Also bought one of these last night on a whim HAHAHA
> 
> » Click image for larger version
> *



Welcome to the 21st Century! You will never go back. I have a Toto Neorest in my main bathroom...it's the only place I use...anywhere else feels like a freaking caveman haha.

----------


## J.M.

» Click image for larger version

Got tired of using the Apple headphone adapter  :ROFL!:

----------


## phreezee

> _Originally posted by eblend_ 
> * 
> 
> Welcome to the 21st Century! You will never go back. I have a Toto Neorest in my main bathroom...it's the only place I use...anywhere else feels like a freaking caveman haha.*



Wow  :Pimpin': ! Every king needs a throne for his castle  :thumbs up:

----------


## nismodrifter

> _Originally posted by eblend_ 
> * 
> 
> Welcome to the 21st Century! You will never go back. I have a Toto Neorest in my main bathroom...it's the only place I use...anywhere else feels like a freaking caveman haha.*




Yep. Heated seat, heated water, adjustable nozzle, adjustable water pressure, air dryer, this is the only way to shit like a boss. I will never ever go back.

----------


## reiRei

Totalled the lancer last week, this is now 5 days out:

» Click image for larger version

----------


## taemo

> _Originally posted by phreezee_ 
> *Also bought one of these last night on a whim HAHAHA
> 
> » Click image for larger version
> *



Ever since experiencing one in Japan, hard to go back to a typica toilet.
Been looking to get one for my throne, let me know how the install goes!

----------


## eblend

> _Originally posted by taemo_ 
> * 
> 
> Ever since experiencing one in Japan, hard to go back to a typica toilet.
> Been looking to get one for my throne, let me know how the install goes!*



I have installed two different branded seats like that before on a toilet, and they are all pretty much the same, they will need 120V power then they usually come with a Y adapter for the water. The water gets heated electronically, so you just feed off the same water as the line that feeds the tank. They work well, and fairly cheap. My toto was like $3600, but that's a whole new tankless toilet, the seat for my wife and one at my parents place were like $200 or so.

----------


## taemo

> _Originally posted by eblend_ 
> * 
> 
> I have installed two different branded seats like that before on a toilet, and they are all pretty much the same, they will need 120V power then they usually come with a Y adapter for the water. The water gets heated electronically, so you just feed off the same water as the line that feeds the tank. They work well, and fairly cheap. My toto was like $3600, but that's a whole new tankless toilet, the seat for my wife and one at my parents place were like $200 or so.*



110/120V in Canada, so we're good? no need of a transformer?
Which one did you get for $200, asked my wife for an Izen model but if there's one cheaper and good, might consider buying one right away  :ROFL!:

----------


## ExtraSlow

This monitor in white was $159. Same monitor in black was $209 today. Weird.

----------


## eblend

> _Originally posted by taemo_ 
> * 
> 
> 110/120V in Canada, so we're good? no need of a transformer?
> Which one did you get for $200, asked my wife for an Izen model but if there's one cheaper and good, might consider buying one right away *



The one for the wife was from Costco like 4 years ago or so, I don't think they sell em anymore, at least not the $200 ones. 

I got this one for parents place, had some coupon from some site I don't remember anymore, was $75 off so came out to like $250 or something

http://www.costco.ca/Brondell-Swash-...100226822.html

----------


## taemo

just ordered the IZEN 1 on Amazon, how's the Brondell one?
If this Izen is a success, might get a brondell for the other washroom.

can't wait, it's like Xmas is coming early this year for me  :ROFL!:

----------


## flipstah

Bought a Victorinox parka for winter! Mmm

----------


## spikerS

Pretty cool game, but still needs some polishing. Great time killer though!

----------


## eblend

> _Originally posted by taemo_ 
> *just ordered the IZEN 1 on Amazon, how's the Brondell one?
> If this Izen is a success, might get a brondell for the other washroom.
> 
> can't wait, it's like Xmas is coming early this year for me *



They are all pretty much the same when it comes to those attachment types of seats as far as I know, perhaps some do more.

The Toto one I have does a bunch of other stuff, like auto lid open/close, auto flush, button controlled seat lift, stuff like that, built in deodorizer, smart eco timer which learns your pattern and heats up only when usually used, occilating spray ect. The seat types basically just have a spray and heated seat for the most part, at least from what I have seen or bought. Never spend more than $250 for a seat type so don't know what some of the more expensive ones offer.

----------


## Brent.ff

got this one and the smaller one

http://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/he...-1427073p.html

----------


## Strider

> _Originally posted by Brent.ff_ 
> *got this one and the smaller one
> 
> http://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/he...-1427073p.html*



http://forums.redflagdeals.com/costc...48-99-2054424/

----------


## G-ZUS

Picked these up off the Sears website

----------


## phreezee

> _Originally posted by taemo_ 
> *just ordered the IZEN 1 on Amazon, how's the Brondell one?
> If this Izen is a success, might get a brondell for the other washroom.
> 
> can't wait, it's like Xmas is coming early this year for me *




I got the Izen 5 on an Amazon lightning deal for $479 (from $599), but it is just a rebrand of the BioBidet 2000 (exact same manual). It has all the features of the Brondell Swash 1000 for 699.

The day after I bought the Izen 5, it went to $499 regular price!

Added this for Cyber Monday, missed out on 2 free sensors.

----------


## phubu

> _Originally posted by G-ZUS_ 
> *Picked these up off the Sears website*



How much?

----------


## G-ZUS

> _Originally posted by phubu_ 
> * 
> 
> How much?*



Came out to like $32

----------


## eblend

Picked up a Crucial MX300 525GB SSD for $112 on Amazon, great deal

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Was doing suspension work on a first-gen Xterra, which basically ensures that if you're doing anything to the control arm you're going to have to cut at least one of the UCA bolts as they almost always have frozen into the bushing sleeves.

There's no room to fit a grinder so you're stuck sawzall-ing through a big-ass hardened suspension bolt and sleeve, twice. After 30 minutes of sawing with a good-quality metal-cutting blade, the blade was completely toast and I'd only made it 1/3 of the way through the first cut.

I swung by HD and saw they had these Freud Diablo blades with carbide teeth. A bit pricey compared to the normal blades and a thicker kerf, ($12 for a 6" blade) but oh man, 100% worth it.



I'm totally blown away. That blade tore through the bolts and sleeves in ~20 seconds per cut, even with my cheapo Mastercraft sawzall. I'm not sure I could have gone that fast with a grinder, it was amazing. The blade still looks like new, too!

----------


## 3nergiz3d

> _Originally posted by eblend_ 
> *Picked up a Crucial MX300 525GB SSD for $112 on Amazon, great deal
> 
> *



Pretty good deal if you missed the 750GB for ~$135

----------


## spike98

Got some goodies for an upcoming trip to mexico

» Click image for larger version 

» Click image for larger version 

» Click image for larger version 

And some computer goodies for my sons budget gaming build


» Click image for larger version 


» Click image for larger version

----------


## phreezee

> _Originally posted by taemo_ 
> * 
> 
> Ever since experiencing one in Japan, hard to go back to a typica toilet.
> Been looking to get one for my throne, let me know how the install goes!*



Install was a breeze and it came with everything needed. Gave it a test drive and it was money well spent  :thumbs up:  

Installed it for the family on the main floor, but now considering buying 4 more lol. The only thing holding me back is the lack of electrical outlets by some of the toilets.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Top tip, if you push the "lady" button it'll wash your taint and the underside of your sack. Handy if your boyfriend is on his way . . . .

----------


## eblend

> _Originally posted by phreezee_ 
> * 
> 
> Install was a breeze and it came with everything needed. Gave it a test drive and it was money well spent  
> 
> Installed it for the family on the main floor, but now considering buying 4 more lol. The only thing holding me back is the lack of electrical outlets by some of the toilets.*



In both of mine I had to run a plug. The Toto one was easy as I had undeveloped basement and just had to feed the line through the wall from the bottom, the others I had to get creative. There is usually a shave plug by the sink, and since I have a countertop all the way accross, I just drilled a hole right under the counter top below where the electrical plug is, and then snaked a new wire in, and tied it in at the existing electrical plug. Ran the wire all the way across towards the toilet and installed a new plug right on the side of the cabinet.

----------


## msommers

> _Originally posted by 3nergiz3d_ 
> * 
> 
> Pretty good deal if you missed the 750GB for ~$135*



Even better if you then try to sell it for $200!

----------


## schocker

» Click image for larger version

trying out some of this ai stuff

----------


## swak

» Click image for larger version

X 15 gallons






.... first home, first big painting project... had no idea how much work it was until now. I've helped friends before, but my gawd!! haha  :Bang Head: 



EDIT:

Oh, and this....  :Pooosie:  ... feel like a little kid everytime i get home, pew pew pew! 
*tap
*bzzzzzzz
*awe yeahhhh  :Pimpin':  

» Click image for larger version

----------


## msommers

Shuffled some hobby stuff around as I'm really into audio again.

 

» Click image for larger version 

» Click image for larger version

----------


## schocker

nice!  :thumbs up:

----------


## C_Dave45

> _Originally posted by eblend_ 
> * 
> 
> Welcome to the 21st Century! You will never go back. I have a Toto Neorest in my main bathroom...it's the only place I use...anywhere else feels like a freaking caveman haha.*



53 years old and I tried one for the very first time in my life in Phoenix this past weekend. They had this model: Neo120

MRW I first tried it: (I was amazed at the accuracy!!) I might have to order one up for our house.

----------


## flipstah

Got a Kijiji deal Thule box!

----------


## dirtsniffer

on sale at sportchek for $85

https://www.sportchek.ca/categories/...331439243.html

----------


## Dumbass17

Bluetooth and Noise Cancelling Headphones, wanted an upgrade but didn't want to spend over $200.  :Big Grin:

----------


## ExtraSlow

City of Calgary Surplus Lenovo M90 desktop for $120 because of the 20% off surplus sale today. 
It's a big tower, but plenty new and fast for our home office web surfing duties. 
» Click image for larger version

----------


## EK 2.0

» Click image for larger version


Those....


and Hasport Kswap Mounts for the Civic...........

----------


## austic

New Summer Tires 
Continental Extreme Contact DWS 06

Hate buying summers in winter but the prices are great for the year end clear-outs

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by austic_ 
> *New Summer Tires 
> Continental Extreme Contact DWS 06
> 
> Hate buying summers in winter but the prices are great for the year end clear-outs*



Define 'great'. UrbanX has very competitive prices and rebates galore.

----------


## mr2mike

> _Originally posted by ExtraSlow_ 
> *Top tip, if you push the &quot;lady&quot; button it'll wash your taint and the underside of your sack. Handy if your boyfriend is on his way . . . .*







> _Originally posted by C_Dave45_ 
> * 
> 53 years old and I tried one for the very first time in my life in Phoenix this past weekend.*



Hopefully you used ExtraSlow's advice.

----------


## austic

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> Define 'great'. UrbanX has very competitive prices and rebates galore.*



For my set I saved $360 through my tire guy. December most tire manufacturers clear out their old stock to make room for next years. Not sure if that is great to you but $360 was enough to make me order in advance.

----------


## lilmira

Isn't the extreme contact all season tire?

----------


## XylathaneGTR

hard to get a good photo of this, but finally picked up a new foil. No more shitty club weapons

----------


## austic

> _Originally posted by lilmira_ 
> *Isn't the extreme contact all season tire?*



Yes so I don't have to be as terrified about switching to my winters and the harder compound should last longer. 

Was running pirelli p zero before which were complete crap for durability so hoping to get more than 1.5 summers out of these.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Google Daydream VR for the Pixel
» Click image for larger version 

Davek Solo Umbrella (Tired of shitty umbrellas):
» Click image for larger version

Infrared Heater, works awesome, doesn't use much power, and is dead silent:

----------


## Xtrema

Pre-order in Sep, just arrived today.

----------


## JC522

> _Originally posted by Xtrema_ 
> *
> 
> Pre-order in Sep, just arrived today.*



Direct from DJI or through reseller? Still waiting for mine, got to play with a buddy's though and it's a great drone. Just don't forget to focus like we did first few flights

----------


## Xtrema

> _Originally posted by JC522_ 
> * 
> 
> Direct from DJI or through reseller? Still waiting for mine, got to play with a buddy's though and it's a great drone. Just don't forget to focus like we did first few flights*



B&H since I had a crap load of rewards to spend.

----------


## Xtrema

dbl post

----------


## suntan

My current thermometer is no longer accurate. Decided to get this one.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by XylathaneGTR_ 
> *
> 
> hard to get a good photo of this, but finally picked up a new foil. No more shitty club weapons*



Neat! Didn't know you were into fencing.

----------


## taemo

pulled the trigger on upgrades for my PC (snagged the Crucial MX300 525GB SATA 2.5 for 118$ early this December)

» Click image for larger version
» Click image for larger version

----------


## XylathaneGTR

> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> * 
> 
> Neat! Didn't know you were into fencing.*



 Yeah, I got into it about a year and a half ago with the focus of strengthening my legs, core, balance and stability - all things I'm still weak in from the car crash all those years ago. Thought it'd just be a temporary thing but it turned out its fun as hell so I stuck around and finally bi the bullet on a full kit. For those reading, definitely worth a quick drop in; the basics for epee are pretty quick to pick up and it's all around great exercise and really fun.

----------


## Kijho

> _Originally posted by taemo_ 
> *pulled the trigger on upgrades for my PC (snagged the Crucial MX300 525GB SATA 2.5 for 118$ early this December)*



I just picked this up along with an XXL Pecham new desk pad!  :Big Grin:  Can't wait. New PC Build after Boxing Day hopefully! 
(DuckyShine 5 RBG with Brown Cherry MX's)

----------


## Maxt

Ordered my new plate for the Viper.

----------


## Sugarphreak

lol  :ROFL!:

----------


## rx7_turbo2

> _Originally posted by Maxt_ 
> *Ordered my new plate for the Viper.*



 :Clap:

----------


## 90_Shelby

> _Originally posted by Maxt_ 
> *Ordered my new plate for the Viper.*



 :thumbs up:

----------


## nismodrifter

Hahha that is great!

----------


## phreezee

Donuts in front of the legislature building?  :Burn Out:   :ROFL!:

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by XylathaneGTR_ 
> * Yeah, I got into it about a year and a half ago with the focus of strengthening my legs, core, balance and stability - all things I'm still weak in from the car crash all those years ago. Thought it'd just be a temporary thing but it turned out its fun as hell so I stuck around and finally bi the bullet on a full kit. For those reading, definitely worth a quick drop in; the basics for epee are pretty quick to pick up and it's all around great exercise and really fun.*



That's really cool! I tried it once and enjoyed it but decided I didn't need yet another hobby, haha. Any particular reason you picked epee over foil or sabre?

----------


## flipstah

Lol nice!

----------


## EK 2.0

> _Originally posted by Maxt_ 
> *Ordered my new plate for the Viper.*






YES...

----------


## Darkane

Nice work Max. That's awesome.

----------


## XylathaneGTR

> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> * 
> 
> That's really cool! I tried it once and enjoyed it but decided I didn't need yet another hobby, haha. Any particular reason you picked epee over foil or sabre?*



Epee is the easiest to begin with - it's the cloest to true 'dueling' and there are few rules (hit anywhere with the tip, no priority) and most of the clubs start you there. I actually started with Foil (as I had a coach who was a foilest), tried Epee for a little bit, and then moved back into foil full-time. I'll still pick up an epee every once in a while, but foil's my main squeeze and I've purchased all-foil equipment.

Epee is a bit slow for me because there is risk in every move which (usually) put the matches onto a slower pace (whoever hits first regardless of initiation scores the point). Conversely, Sabre is extremely fast and aggressive and while it is fun (i liken it to 'pirate fighting') with my injuries I was not able to keep up with the speed. Foil is a happy medium between the two - it's a good balance of aggression, speed, and pacing and control; there's a lot of discipline in it.

----------


## bigbadboss101



----------


## e36bmw///

nm

----------


## flipstah

WHAT ARE THOSE

----------


## carson blocks

» Click image for larger version

----------


## cosmok

^ Nice

» Click image for larger version

----------


## carson blocks

Nice. The fit and finish on those is amazing. If I had one of those I'd probably hang it on display in my living room and keep using my $200 Yildiz lol.

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## 89coupe

*

----------


## max_boost

:Pimpin':   :Pimpin':   :Pimpin':   :Pimpin':

----------


## bjstare

Jordan's old car?  :Pooosie:

----------


## flipstah

You need a chauffeur!

----------


## spikerS

My Keurig crapped out on me this morning....soooooooo



Staples.ca has a really good deal on it right now for $98 plus free shipping to your door....

Next best price I can find is like $159.99 at Walmart plus shipping...  :thumbsdown:

----------


## Dumbass17

^^^^ is Keurig making good coffee?

I have never had a 'capsule' coffee that wasn't horrible.

Costco Hazelnut beans + french press = life

----------


## Jlude

> _Originally posted by spikerS_ 
> *My Keurig crapped out on me this morning....soooooooo
> 
> 
> 
> Staples.ca has a really good deal on it right now for $98 plus free shipping to your door....
> 
> Next best price I can find is like $159.99 at Walmart plus shipping... *



In-laws just bought me one of these, I'm actually impressed with it.

----------


## spikerS

> _Originally posted by Dumbass17_ 
> *^^^^ is Keurig making good coffee?
> 
> I have never had a 'capsule' coffee that wasn't horrible.
> 
> Costco Hazelnut beans + french press = life*



I like them. I don't normally have the time to sit and boil the water, grind the coffee, let it steep, etc...

I use a re-usable K-cup and put whatever coffee I am drinking this month (pre-ground) into it, and hit start and 30 seconds later I am at my desk, working away with a cuppa joe!

----------


## 01RedDX

.

----------


## killramos



----------


## 03ozwhip

> _Originally posted by cjblair_ 
> *Jordan's old car? *



I don't know why I didn't want to say it, but I didn't lol good luck 89coupe I'm hoping you understand the reliability between this and your G. beautiful car though.

----------


## JohnnyHockey

Holy you went from a G to brand new 7 series???

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

Ordered myself a 2017 Ford Fiesta ST today. Magnetic Grey, Orange seats, no options otherwise. Stripper model for me.

----------


## 89coupe

> _Originally posted by 03ozwhip_ 
> * 
> I don't know why I didn't want to say it, but I didn't lol good luck 89coupe I'm hoping you understand the reliability between this and your G. beautiful car though.*



It still has full warranty for another year, and then I'm purchasing the extended warranty for another full year.

After two years we will see what I will do.

I was going to buy an S6 but I couldn't pass up the amazing deal.

Yes it was Jordans 750i MSport.

I'm loving it.

----------


## Redlined_8000

> _Originally posted by Twin_Cam_Turbo_ 
> *Ordered myself a 2017 Ford Fiesta ST today. Magnetic Grey, Orange seats, no options otherwise. Stripper model for me.*



Nice!

Just curious why not just buy this one? 
http://forums.beyond.ca/st/400636/fs...es-19995-firm/

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> _Originally posted by Redlined_8000_ 
> * 
> 
> Nice!
> 
> Just curious why not just buy this one? 
> http://forums.beyond.ca/st/400636/fs...es-19995-firm/*



Really not a fan of the paint colour. Also not sure how much time base warranty has left based on being a 2015 model year.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## JC522

» Click image for larger version 

Bought 2 of these for my drone. Pretty hard to find a shop with the batteries in stock but I found an authorized DJI retailer in Lethbridge. At the tiem of writing this they have 12 still in stock

https://aerialtech.com/products/dji-mavic-battery

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by Dumbass17_ 
> *^^^^ is Keurig making good coffee?
> 
> I have never had a 'capsule' coffee that wasn't horrible.
> 
> Costco Hazelnut beans + french press = life*



We have a "commercial" one at work and it's shit, no matter what K-cup, but I suspect it would be better with a reusable cup and your own beans. I also have trouble believing that the boiling hot water going through the glue/plastic in the K-cup isn't putting crap into the coffee, but who knows.

Then again I only drink black unflavored coffee so it's harder to get decent tasting coffee out of a K-cup to begin with.

----------


## Team_Mclaren

> _Originally posted by Twin_Cam_Turbo_ 
> *Ordered myself a 2017 Ford Fiesta ST today. Magnetic Grey, Orange seats, no options otherwise. Stripper model for me.*



which dealer did you lowball?

oh hmmm, congrats, wicked car

----------


## eblend

New gas valve for the furnace...yay heat! Just in time for the big drops in temperature.

----------


## Dude111

My latest purchase was an orange drink from Mcdonalds.. (HI-C)


Sometimes its OK but I really dont like the LAVABURST flavour that much.... I prefer plain orange  :Smilie:

----------


## freshprince1

Finally got some new planks! Rossignol Sky 7HD, with Marker Griffon bindings. Can't wait for my Revy trip in Feb!

----------


## ganesh

Ordered these all in white
 


Bought this just after boxing day

----------


## bjstare

> _Originally posted by 89coupe_ 
> * 
> 
> It still has full warranty for another year, and then I'm purchasing the extended warranty for another full year.
> 
> After two years we will see what I will do.
> 
> I was going to buy an S6 but I couldn't pass up the amazing deal.
> 
> ...



Holy shit I didn't think I'd actually be right about that  :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:  

Anyhow, nice car.

----------


## 01RedDX

.

----------


## lilmira

Got me some Italian footwear, deal is too good at Merlin.
» Click image for larger version

----------


## spikerS

Baygirl's car was on it's way out, and I couldn't let her drive it any more, I was starting to fear it was going to leave her stranded now. Went and talked to Sorath and pulled the trigger on this.

» Click image for larger version
» Click image for larger version
» Click image for larger version


2015 Ford Focus SE, InRich fully loaded plus a few more options. 35,000kms on it, winter tires and rims in addition to what is on the car now. Got it for a pretty good steal, more than fair in my opinion. Added full bumper to bumper warranty on it for an addition 7 years and 140,000kms.

Surprised her at work with it, she had no idea I was buying it.

» Click image for larger version

She was over the moon to say the least!

----------


## max_boost

^^^ :Pimpin':   :Pimpin':   :Pimpin':   :Shock:   :Shock:   :Shock:

----------


## KPHMPH

Just picked up a 2014 Mercedes S550 LWB from auction today.....

Here's the pictures from the auction site... forgot to take a picture after we cleaned it.




And a drive last night

----------


## 01RedDX

.

----------


## Rat Fink

.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by KPHMPH_ 
> *Just picked up a 2014 Mercedes S550 LWB from auction today.....
> 
> Here's the pictures from the auction site... forgot to take a picture after we cleaned it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a drive last night 
> ...



I love that new cluster + night vision in the middle of your tach/speedo vs. in the media screen! 

Auction? DAMN. What auction? Looks good!  :Pimpin':   :thumbs up:

----------


## KPHMPH

http://www.stewartbellandsales.com

I bought a motorhome last November for 1/2 price then this thing for 1/2 price.... can't really complain!

----------


## beyond_ban

> _Originally posted by KPHMPH_ 
> *Just picked up a 2014 Mercedes S550 LWB from auction today.....
> 
> Here's the pictures from the auction site... forgot to take a picture after we cleaned it.
> *



Repo auction? Lots of good deals out there on quality cars from people who have finally run out of funds. This is another great looking example!

----------


## KPHMPH

Only issue we found was it needed new tires so we threw some blizzacks on it.

Took it to west side Mercedes and got a service and inspection. Found zero issues! Yay!! Quite happy with the purchase.

Got it in Edmonton and came down to Calgary today.... drive like a dream down the highway!

----------


## flipstah

I should've waited! Good deal!

----------


## Buster

> _Originally posted by KPHMPH_ 
> *http://www.stewartbellandsales.com
> 
> I bought a motorhome last November for 1/2 price then this thing for 1/2 price.... can't really complain!*



I didn't know about that place. I guess you just keep an eye on things if/when they pop up?

Does the car "title" get branded for a repo?

----------


## bjstare

Just did a quick browse of the site and found this 

http://www.stewartbellandsales.com/L...ange-Rover-HSE

Holy shit. Gross.

----------


## D'z Nutz

> _Originally posted by cjblair_ 
> *Just did a quick browse of the site and found this 
> 
> http://www.stewartbellandsales.com/L...ange-Rover-HSE
> 
> Holy shit. Gross.*



I clicked on that and wondered what the big deal was.

And then I got to the interior.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by cjblair_ 
> *Just did a quick browse of the site and found this 
> 
> http://www.stewartbellandsales.com/L...ange-Rover-HSE
> 
> Holy shit. Gross.*



All 4 struts are blown lmao

----------


## KPHMPH

Car does not get titled anything.

We watch this site daily and 1 month ago I missed out on a car because I forgot to set a reminder on my phone.

2015 Full load BMW M4 hardtop with 15,000kms for $40,000 

I could have flipped that for a hell of a lot more!

----------


## cyra1ax

> _Originally posted by D'z Nutz_ 
> * 
> 
> I clicked on that and wondered what the big deal was.
> 
> And then I got to the interior.*



Holy shit, must have been a tweaker that owned that car or something. 

Also, the inspection report reads like it was directly copied from the technician's notes.  :ROFL!:

----------


## Go4Long

Couldn't resist it.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

It looks like someone trapped dog in that vehicle or something haha - how does that even happen without being deliberate?

----------


## nismodrifter

> _Originally posted by Go4Long_ 
> *Couldn't resist it.*



Nice. I've just stuck with my Merkur 34c, can't believe I ever used any other type of razor.

----------


## Go4Long

My wife actually just got me a Merkur 20C for Christmas, which was my first safety razor. Loving the safety razor shave. Went in to Kent of inglewood and saw the feather razor and had to have it.

----------


## killramos

Twice. Two times is all I lasted taking transit home again before regretting my decision immediately. Gave impark a sob story to convince them to revoke my cancellation and let me keep my promo rate.  :ROFL!:  

I would rather eat pb&j for lunch than take transit to save money. 

So... anyone want to by a UPass?  :Pooosie:

----------


## dirtsniffer

New McDermott 



New 32" Samsung Monitor

Merry Christmas to myself.

----------


## TYMSMNY

> _Originally posted by Go4Long_ 
> *Couldn't resist it.*



exactly what I have. It's amazing.

What blades did you get? I've tried the feather ones and the BIC... so far loving the BICs.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Go4Long_ 
> *My wife actually just got me a Merkur 20C for Christmas, which was my first safety razor. Loving the safety razor shave. Went in to Kent of inglewood and saw the feather razor and had to have it.*



You'll have the urge to go cut-throat, then kamisori. I can only go down that route nowadays.

----------


## bjstare

> _Originally posted by killramos_ 
> *
> 
> Twice. Two times is all I lasted taking transit home again before regretting my decision immediately. Gave impark a sob story to convince them to revoke my cancellation and let me keep my promo rate.  
> 
> I would rather eat pb&amp;j for lunch than take transit to save money. 
> 
> So... anyone want to by a UPass? *



Taking transit is for suckers.

----------


## pheoxs

Bought a oculus rift and been playing around with it! So far tons of fun

----------


## killramos

> _Originally posted by cjblair_ 
> * 
> 
> Taking transit is for suckers.*



I am literally already sick

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by killramos_ 
> * 
> 
> I am literally already sick*



I know you didn't say otherwise, but I am not surprised you only lasted a couple days haha. It's truly awful. I thought I could do it too but nope.

----------


## Go4Long

> _Originally posted by TYMSMNY_ 
> * 
> 
> exactly what I have. It's amazing.
> 
> What blades did you get? I've tried the feather ones and the BIC... so far loving the BICs.*



I have rockwells in my current razor (the feather hasn't arrived yet). I also just ordered a big sample pack from amazon with 125 blades of different types from around the world...the razor also comes with some feather blades.

----------


## tirebob

> _Originally posted by Go4Long_ 
> * 
> 
> I have rockwells in my current razor (the feather hasn't arrived yet). I also just ordered a big sample pack from amazon with 125 blades of different types from around the world...the razor also comes with some feather blades.*



 I have a brand new custom build Wolfman I have yet to try as I am in full beast beard mode, but one day it will be in service. On all my other DE razors, I find Voskhods and Gileete Silver blues work best on my beard...

----------


## Kloubek

2005 Grand Cherokee Limited with Hemi and Quadradrive II. I miss offroading so after a few mods it will serve that purpose. I also wanted something I could use to haul our future camping trailer (once we have room for one at our new house), and as well, I don't wish to drive my Infiniti through another winter. (It handled great, but not exactly appropriate as a winter beater) This suv should alleviate all three issues, and at $3900, the price was right.

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Sonic

$3900?? How many km??

----------


## max_boost

on sale bought 4 of these. so happy lol  :Clap:

----------


## HiTempguy1

On my way home now, went down to Indiana and back for this 32'+ 2.5' vnose car trailer  :Smilie:  Im pretty happy with it so far, pulls amazing. Will be interesting to see how it fairs with two rallycars out to Quebec at the end of the month.

 

And yes, air was added to bags and load was adjusted after this pic :p

----------


## spikerS

bought some bling for my new truck. 20" Fuel Nutz 2 piece rims.

» Click image for larger version

----------


## EK 2.0

Not my photo...but...latest purchase........




 :Burn Out:  
 :Burn Out:

----------


## RickDaTuner

Hollies getting a new heart! 

I think by the time you are done with her, it wouldn't even be considered an EK anymore!

Suge Jina San!


AS for me my latest was some new shades to shred the slopes with. 

» Click image for larger version

keep them eyes happy..

----------


## EK 2.0

> _Originally posted by RickDaTuner_ 
> *
> Hollies getting a new heart! 
> 
> I think by the time you are done with her, it wouldn't even be considered an EK anymore!
> 
> Suge Jina San!
> *





Man, I am just trying to keep up with the kids these days...

----------


## spikerS

Finally came to Canada!  :Clap:  

Been waiting to pick one of these up for like a year or more.

----------


## KPHMPH

Needed a work truck.... might have went over board :+

----------


## schocker

Have been waiting foreverrrrr for this to come into stock


Also this

----------


## shakalaka

I realize I never posted in this thread when I picked it up recently so here it is...I did get it tinted and 3M'ed full front hood, bumper, full fenders, rocker panels, side mirrors, rear fenders, trunk.






Also ordered a custom plate "SCUZEM3" but they said it may not be approved as there is a similar one around so let's see.

----------


## eblend

> _Originally posted by shakalaka_ 
> *I realize I never posted in this thread when I picked it up recently so here it is...I did get it tinted and 3M'ed full front hood, bumper, full fenders, rocker panels, side mirrors, rear fenders, trunk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also ordered a custom plate &quot;SCUZEM3&quot; but they said it may not be approved as there is a similar one around so let's see.*



Not trying to be a dick, real question, when you do 3M the whole front of the car, doesn't it look slightly off color, and for what purpose, to prevent rock chips? I never really understood this, so that's why I am asking. To me it looks like you add something that makes it look less then ideal...so it can look better for the next owner when you are ready to get rid of it? Curious

----------


## shakalaka

Nope. Doesn't look off colour at all. In fact by doing the entire front, you get rid of that crease line running through the middle and eventually collecting dirt, debris etc. This was done in 3M premium or ultimate, whichever one is the latest and the best so it doesn't yellow or affect the colour of the car at all. My previous vehicles, all had 1/4 hood 3M'ed and rock chips would happen at the non 3M parts which annoyed the crap out of me. Since I plan to keep this car a long time (hopefully), I figured I will protect it as best I can. Plus I had someone I know, who owns a shop do it all and got a killer deal.

----------


## killramos

The line across the hood is the devil incarnate. Whoever came up with that should be shot.

----------


## roopi

> _Originally posted by KPHMPH_ 
> *Needed a work truck.... might have went over board :+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Why does a retired person need a work truck?

----------


## schocker

> _Originally posted by shakalaka_ 
> *I realize I never posted in this thread when I picked it up recently so here it is...I did get it tinted and 3M'ed full front hood, bumper, full fenders, rocker panels, side mirrors, rear fenders, trunk.
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...1CEC5D2DDE.jpg
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...D57FE69D02.jpg
> 
> 
> Also ordered a custom plate &quot;SCUZEM3&quot; but they said it may not be approved as there is a similar one around so let's see.*



 Awesome color too, nice pick up  :Drool:

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by killramos_ 
> *The line across the hood is the devil incarnate. Whoever came up with that should be shot.*



Yup. Mine came With the half hood, and I'm scared to replace it because of paint mismatch! 

Where did you go for tint?

----------


## KPHMPH

> _Originally posted by roopi_ 
> * 
> 
> Why does a retired person need a work truck?*




Getting bored, going to do some work I want to do - not have to.

----------


## Shlade

2015 streetbob 






free picture hosting

----------


## killramos

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> Yup. Mine came With the half hood, and I'm scared to replace it because of paint mismatch! 
> 
> Where did you go for tint?*



Yea mine has it as well, was pre applied as my car was slated to be their demo model, and It drives me crazy. My car isn't tinted lol.

----------


## SkiBum5.0

» Click image for larger version

For my truck to get rid of AFM and get a 93 octane tune for it

----------


## bjstare

> _Originally posted by roopi_ 
> * 
> 
> Why does a retired person need a work truck?*



Lottery winners have to find things to blow their money on, do you never watch TLC?

----------


## KPHMPH

We still haven't touched the lottery winnings though....still trying to spend the extra money investments are making.  :Pooosie:

----------


## HiTempguy1

> _Originally posted by KPHMPH_ 
> *We still haven't touched the lottery winnings though....still trying to spend the extra money investments are making. *



I hate you... soooooo much  :Bang Head:  

Really just jealous  :Big Grin:

----------


## ercchry

> _Originally posted by HiTempguy1_ 
> * 
> 
> I hate you... soooooo much  
> 
> Really just jealous *



Young retirement has its downsides... it's god damn lonely during the week since everyone else you know has to work  :Cry:

----------


## HiTempguy1

> _Originally posted by ercchry_ 
> * 
> 
> Young retirement has its downsides... it's god damn lonely during the week since everyone else you know has to work *



Need better hobbies! I'd be wrenching and testing the race car every day during the weekdays. Be flying all over the world co-driving at rallies, getting paid to have fun.

#lifegoals

It also helps none of my friends are remotely close to getting married  :ROFL!:  So drunk weeknights still happen sometimes.

----------


## KPHMPH

I can tell you.... We just got back to Canada from 2 months of travel and it's been non stop catching up on xmas with all the families, driving back and forth from Kamloops, Calgary and Edmonton and just making sure our next Reno project is on point.

I can't wait to get back to a normal job because I need to normal grind.

----------


## ercchry

> _Originally posted by HiTempguy1_ 
> * 
> 
> Need better hobbies! I'd be wrenching and testing the race car every day during the weekdays. Be flying all over the world co-driving at rallies, getting paid to have fun.
> 
> #lifegoals
> 
> It also helps none of my friends are remotely close to getting married  So drunk weeknights still happen sometimes.*



I'd say you'd need close to 8 figures to pull that off... I'm not there  :ROFL!:  

I have taken up a "job" of sorts that gets me out socializing during the week though, which is good. All my hobbies are much more fun with others. So I have to wait till I can talk someone into joining me

The first year was great though, lots of trips and things but once you get settled into it you have to find something that keeps you busy in that down time between adventures

----------


## Tik-Tok

$1200 suit from a recommended store in the recent suit thread.

God damn you Beyond. I was perfectly happy to be buying $400 suits before this.

----------


## Dumbass17

> _Originally posted by KPHMPH_ 
> *We still haven't touched the lottery winnings though....still trying to spend the extra money investments are making. *



How much did you win?!

----------


## Shlade

> _Originally posted by Dumbass17_ 
> *
> How much did you win?!*



Pretty sure he won the stars lottery home last year, no? And doesn't that come with some cash too?

----------


## KPHMPH

50,000 cash and a house.

Sold for 2.2M

----------


## Shlade

Ah yes. Good for you  :thumbs up:

----------


## Dumbass17

wow. congrats!
my buddy just won $2300 with a lottery ticket and i was impressed

----------


## max_boost

Lol ya props. I could totally use a couple million in the bank haha

----------


## KPHMPH

It's all a game of luck! Can't win if you don't play.

Beyond lucky it happened to me, really though at my age it only set up my retirement and the fact I can afford to have kids now other than a year of travel we really haven't went over board. We just get to work at jobs we want to, not we have to.

----------


## ercchry

Put that vac sealer I got for Xmas to good use today, new purchase was like $300ish of meat from Costco. Only bagged $54 worth of sirloin so far and got:

14 steaks (~12oz average)
1 roast (not pictured since it's already cooking)
6 servings of misc (ginger beef, stir fry, etc)
2.25lbs of ground sirloin 

All packed in 2 serving bags (man size servings really, weighed one at 23oz) and S&P'd so they can go straight into the water bath

Have to go buy more bags already before I get to butchering the rest of the meat  :ROFL!: 

» Click image for larger version

My favourite part of having the anova is that you can do stuff like this and still have amazing meals... at less than $2/serving #yayretirementlife

----------


## ipeefreely

> _Originally posted by schocker_ 
> *Have been waiting foreverrrrr for this to come into stock*



Sweeeet!  :Drool:   :Drool: 




> _Originally posted by schocker_ 
> *Also this
> *



Me too! Picked it up from ME on Tuesday!  :thumbs up: 
I didn't realize it was so small!  :ROFL!:

----------


## nismodrifter

Can't wait for summer to wear these..

----------


## KPHMPH

Picked up a convertible ..... Totally caved to the pressure from my other half.

Didn't want it... Had to drive to Victoria with a car hauler to pick it up... Took all day, missed a ferry due to Langley traffic which put us back 2 hours... Finally got there and fell in love with the car.

Basically paid 1/2 price what it was when bought new. 2015, 6000kms, nothing wrong.

Bringing it back to Alberta in Feb for an out of province and 3M.

----------


## killramos

So what kind of car is it?  :crazy nut:  

You sure you aren't going down the path of most lottery winners?  :Pooosie:

----------


## EK 2.0

I have been really streamlining my collection. I have even sold off quite a few pairs...but when I saw these I had to make a quick cop....

----------


## Strider

> _Originally posted by killramos_ 
> *So what kind of car is it?  
> 
> You sure you aren't going down the path of most lottery winners? *



IIRC he used to be in car sales and it sounds like he's getting cars for good prices, so probably planning on driving for a bit and then flip?




> _Originally posted by KPHMPH_ 
> *Picked up a convertible ..... Totally caved to the pressure from my other half.
> 
> Didn't want it... Had to drive to Victoria with a car hauler to pick it up... Took all day, missed a ferry due to Langley traffic which put us back 2 hours... Finally got there and fell in love with the car.
> 
> Basically paid 1/2 price what it was when bought new. 2015, 6000kms, nothing wrong.
> 
> Bringing it back to Alberta in Feb for an out of province and 3M.*



 :Shock:  You gotta start setting us up with some of these deals

----------


## KPHMPH

I think I got a smoking deal on it, high 70's and then I have to get out of province and 3M.

2015 SL550 - a quick search shows me most are in the high 90's

Should be able to sell it in a year or mid / end summer for as much or more than what I paid.

----------


## G-ZUS

Finally picked up a E39 540i, only regret is that it's not a 6 speed  :Bullshit!:  (google photo)

----------


## HiTempguy1

> _Originally posted by G-ZUS_ 
> *Finally picked up a E39 540i, only regret is that it's not a 6 speed  (google photo)*



How do you like the V8? I always have wanted a E39 M5.

I am overwhelmingly excited for this  :ROFL!:  

 

Pre-2006 duramax's don't have the option to select 4th gear manually  :crazy nut:  If towing heavy, it leads to situations where being too aggressive causes the truck to kick down from 5th to 4th and zing to redline. Very hard on equipment.

Now I'll be able to hold gears and select whichever one I want  :Big Grin:  All for the small cost of $500  :Bang Head:

----------


## G-ZUS

> _Originally posted by HiTempguy1_ 
> * 
> 
> How do you like the V8? I always have wanted a E39 M5.
> 
> I am overwhelmingly excited for this  
> 
>  
> 
> ...



Loving it  :Big Grin:  Going in for straight pipe

----------


## beyond_ban

After missing on the NMD PK OG, i was able to grab a pair of "ground beef" UB's... first 3.0 i've purchased, and not 100% sure i love the softness and flex of the knit. I think they look awesome though, and they're still comfy as hell.

» Click image for larger version

----------


## D'z Nutz

> _Originally posted by EK 2.0_ 
> *I have been really streamlining my collection. I have even sold off quite a few pairs...but when I saw these I had to make a quick cop....
> 
> *



Haha I saw the Vans equivalent of this in San Diego this summer



They also had a Campbell's Soup one too

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by EK 2.0_ 
> *I have been really streamlining my collection. I have even sold off quite a few pairs...but when I saw these I had to make a quick cop....
> 
> *



I bought the Blaze Pizza equivalent last night. BOGO!

----------


## EK 2.0

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *
> 
> I bought the Blaze Pizza equivalent last night. BOGO!*




Haha....love me some BOGO....

----------


## Swank

» Click image for larger version 

Love this thing, finally makes playing emulators on my phone feel like old school gaming with awesome portability. Couldn't handle the touch screen controls for anything remotely fast paced.

----------


## taemo

^wow that is ridiculously tiny!
i have the NES30 controller and love it for gaming on my iphone

----------


## speedog

Not even sure I've posted in here before but picked up a Dewalt DWX780 type 20 12" double bevel compound sliding miter saw and a Bosch GTA3800 miter saw stand. A few other little goodies too including a Dewalt 20V jigsaw about a week ago - man, one doesn't clue into how much a jigsaw's cord gets in the way until you get a cordless one.

» Click image for larger version 

» Click image for larger version

----------


## J-D

» Click image for larger version 

Pre-ordered one of these  :Big Grin:

----------


## ExtraSlow

Need somewhere to take notes these days.

----------


## RickDaTuner

Been an expensive week for my hobbies.. 

Ordered a new set of Ride Trident boots, my last set of addidas ZX 500 got way too soft after 10 or so days of riding, causing me tons of foot pain, and loads of heel lift. 
These new boots fit amazing, like they were molded specifically for my feet. 

» Click image for larger version

Also picked up a Bazzaz ZFI TC with ZAFM for my ZX10R to go along with my new Akrapovic exhaust I got myself for Christmas. She's going to be a rocket! 


» Click image for larger version 
Stock photo.

----------


## mo_money2supe

Just picked these up off someone near Montreal on Kijiji for an amazing deal (due to arrive by FedEx tomorrow night):


To go on this (currently lowered on H&R OE Sport Springs only w. OEM shocks):



I've had a couple lowering setups over the past decade+ (springs & rebound adjustable shocks, and springs only), but have never had a proper coilover system before. It'll be nice to get rid of the rake between front/back, and of course, the compression/rebound adjustability. I'm also starting to notice the bounciness more and more on my current springs-only set-up. The OEM shocks still have plenty of life to them (car only has less than 50k kms), I'm just more sensitive now I guess; must be aging or something... Anyway, can't wait to get the V3's installed!

----------


## Disoblige

Whoa, that's a pretty sweet color.

----------


## mo_money2supe

It's just the standard Audi Misano Red Pearl. It could just be the lighting and my ~3-y/o phone quality giving it a somewhat orange-y hue. With that said, Misano Red does look a little more pale, but shinier, than your typical red.

----------


## Disoblige

Ah okay. Yeah I guess it was the phone.

----------


## R-Audi

Just got a new pair of skates! 

» Click image for larger version

----------


## hurrdurr

Missed these from when I was in Japan in November so bought some online

» Click image for larger version

----------


## lilmira

Ordered the pen tip kit for my surface pen from MS Store. Saw that they have the AAAAAAAAAA battery so ordered that too. Order got separated, whatever. The battery order showed up yesterday. There was a box inside the mail package, kinda odd for a couple gazillionA batteries. Opened the package, it's a copy of Assassin's Creed Syndicate for XboxOne, WTF.

Now I have to go to the store. I tried to reduce my carbon footprint NDP, I really did.

----------


## killramos

Did your pen battery die? I am wondering how long the thing actually lasts.

----------


## lilmira

My battery hasn't died yet. I did have my pen replaced under warranty last year so it hasn't been a year. Just thought that I should have replacement. What am I going to do when it dies? Walk over to Walmart, nah.

----------


## taemo

last 2 splurges that I did


Zeiss 12mm f/2.8 Touit


Voigtlander 25mm f/4 Snapshot Skopar

----------


## blitz

Found a few awesome deals:

----------


## nismodrifter

random OT post:

looking for display cases (more so dust covers, clear glass/plastic squares) that I could put on top of my small models (largest model being the Lego GT3 RS)

Any suggestions?

ie: 

Anything local?

----------


## ercchry

Probably not economical for such small individual cases, but what if you did a custom larger case for all of them? Can't remember his exact user name, but it's like "Cornelius" or something? Does custom reptile enclosures, was on sharks tank for it... could probably easily transfer to something like that

----------


## carson blocks

FiiO A3 Headphone Amp. Not a ridiculous amount of power, but really helped wake up the Sennheiser 598CS headphones I scored for $100 on an Amazon Black Friday deal. Turned out to be a decent sounding setup for listening to music at a healthy volume in the office without disturbing my fellow cube dwellers or breaking the bank.

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Team_Mclaren

> _Originally posted by nismodrifter_ 
> *random OT post:
> 
> looking for display cases (more so dust covers, clear glass/plastic squares) that I could put on top of my small models (largest model being the Lego GT3 RS)
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> ie: 
> 
> Anything local?*



some autoart cases might fit, go check their site.

----------


## R-Audi

Ive seen people use the standing Ikea glass display cases for stuf like that.

----------


## GOnSHO

new headlights for my truck

----------


## Hallowed_point

New Fast Co Wheels.

----------


## bjstare

^Are those wheels cast (i.e. heavy as balls)? 

I like some of their designs, but based on price I assumed they were crazy heavy (compared to my stock forged wheels) and I don't want that.

----------


## Hallowed_point

^ No..they are very light. 22.4 lbs (18x8) in the box/packaging according to Canpar. They are flow formed, not cast. Made in Montreal. 100% Canadian owned and operated according to their web site. I'm very impressed with the packaging and quality of the wheels. No paint flaws. 3 year finish warranty.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Does the large branding some wheels have on them affect the balance?

----------


## ercchry

> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> *Does the large branding some wheels have on them affect the balance?*



Probably not nearly as much as the inconsistencies in the rubber of the tires

I mean if shops can zero out those teddy bear rims...  :ROFL!:

----------


## Xtrema

> _Originally posted by Hallowed_point_ 
> *^ No..they are very light. 22.4 lbs (18x8) in the box/packaging according to Canpar. They are flow formed, not cast. Made in Montreal. 100% Canadian owned and operated according to their web site. I'm very impressed with the packaging and quality of the wheels. No paint flaws. 3 year finish warranty.*



Got those as well for my C450 for winters. Light, so far so good.

Some people had them out East said finish tends to not hold up in long term tho. Don't know if this is any better.

----------


## dj_rice

> _Originally posted by Xtrema_ 
> * 
> 
> Got those as well for my C450 for winters. Light, so far so good.
> 
> Some people had them out East said finish tends to not hold up in long term tho. Don't know if this is any better.*




I've seen these wheels for winter setups on alot of C450's actually up in Edmonton.

----------


## spikerS

what is flow formed? I know what forged, cast, and machined are, but never heard the term flow formed.... :dunno:

----------


## ercchry

> _Originally posted by spikerS_ 
> *what is flow formed? I know what forged, cast, and machined are, but never heard the term flow formed....*



http://www.ford-trucks.com/articles/...st-part-three/

It's a step up from cast, but still not as strong as forged

----------


## Hallowed_point

> _Originally posted by Xtrema_ 
> * 
> 
> Got those as well for my C450 for winters. Light, so far so good.
> 
> Some people had them out East said finish tends to not hold up in long term tho. Don't know if this is any better.*



 Well if they're good enough for a Merc, they should do just fine on my Accord 6-6.  :thumbs up:  They will only be run in the spring/summer so the finish should be ok I hope. GM chrome rims are garbage I find for finish quality.

----------


## schocker

» Click image for larger version

----------


## schurchill39

> _Originally posted by schocker_ 
> *» Click image for larger version*



How did this turn out? I know the distiller and she was pretty happy with it. I've heard good things from other buddies.

----------


## HiSpec

> _Originally posted by schocker_ 
> *» Click image for larger version*



Where can I find this!!?

----------


## swak

Facked up... bought my first Ford  :Bang Head:   :Bang Head:  

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
 :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## eglove

one of us, one of us




> _Originally posted by swak_ 
> *Facked up... bought my first Ford   
>  *

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> _Originally posted by eglove_ 
> *one of us, one of us
> 
> *



One of us, one of us!

I still don't have any kind of ETA on my Ford yet.

----------


## Shlade

> _Originally posted by Twin_Cam_Turbo_ 
> * 
> 
> One of us, one of us!
> 
> I still don't have any kind of ETA on my Ford yet.*



It's about 2 months from the time you order with Ford.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> _Originally posted by Shlade_ 
> * 
> 
> It's about 2 months from the time you order with Ford.*



I was quoted three to five months. It's been six weeks so far.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## swak

> _Originally posted by Sugarphreak_ 
> * 
> 
> One of Us... One of Us... One of Us....
> 
> Welcome aboard the ST band-wagon
> 
> Next stop... MaxBoost's place!*



haha thanks  :Big Grin:  

I live in Edmonton if any of you guys come up this way make sure you shoot me a line haha.

----------


## schocker

> _Originally posted by schurchill39_ 
> * How did this turn out? I know the distiller and she was pretty happy with it. I've heard good things from other buddies.*



Haven't tried it yet as we drank something else instead. Will try it this weekend and let you know.




> _Originally posted by HiSpec_ 
> * 
> 
> Where can I find this!!?*



Limited release in Calgary. My friend found it at highlander, but some coops also have it. Mine is from the highlander on 16th so I think they are sold out

Calgary - Highlander Liquor, Coop Tasting Centre, Crowfoot Liquor Main, Kensington Wine Market, Bin 905, Vine Arts, Craft Cellars, Oak and Vine Inglewood.

----------


## dirtsniffer

i've tried it. pretty good. does not taste like cough syrup.

----------


## muse017

My first automatic watch 
Breitling Superocean2 44mm

20170204_202734 by dongwoo shin, Flickr¿¡¼_

----------


## TomcoPDR

> _Originally posted by ercchry_ 
> * 
> I mean if shops can zero out those teddy bear rims... *



Never seen them in real life on the road though.

----------


## max_boost

Ok fiesta. 

1. Does it have remote starter?
2. Can you lock the car via fob from outside with the engine running? Lol

----------


## RickDaTuner

> _Originally posted by max_boost_ 
> *Ok fiesta. 
> 
> 1. Does it have remote starter?
> 2. Can you lock the car via fob from outside with the engine running? Lol*



1. Yes 
2. Yes

 :Burn Out:

----------


## max_boost

shit 2017 fiesta se is near perfect. Auto package 201A .... except no backup camera lol that's seriously it. I guess I gotta wait till 2018 for it. 

For like a $315, 4 year, 100k lease. It's damn tempting. 

I was dead set on Jetta trendline+

Times are changing I can't believe I'm looking at economy cars  :Cry:   :Cry:   :Cry:  I wanna say I'm getting old but damn recession  :Frown:

----------


## gpomp

You can get a Golf SportWagen TL for around $330/month on 4 year/100k. I think that's a much better car than the Fiesta or Jetta...  :dunno:

----------


## tcon

EVO > STI

----------


## phreezee

» Click image for larger version 

Connected my SmartThings, Google, NetFlix and Spotify.
 :thumbs up:

----------


## schocker

> _Originally posted by phreezee_ 
> *https://madeby.google.com/static/images/home/home.png 
> 
> Connected my SmartThings, Google, NetFlix and Spotify.
> *



Wouldn't mind an additional one if they would finally come to Canada. Sound quality is actually pretty good. Only annoying thing is when it takes over from your phone when you are trying to do something it can't. ie. Set a reminder. 

Google home also now works with Belkin Wemo.

----------


## eblend

Going to Brazil! Woot!

----------


## realazy

Just bought a set of these for the summer to shed some weight from my 29lb 18" stock wheels. This 18x8.5 wheel is only 17.4 lbs! These should make the car more nimble.

Flow formed using licensed MAT technology from Enkei (same technology used to manufacture the Enkei Racing series like the RPF1 and NT03)



» Click image for larger version

----------


## spikerS

Winter has no power here any more.  :thumbs up:

----------


## Hallowed_point

Nice enkeis!! Pics of your car?

----------


## realazy

> _Originally posted by Hallowed_point_ 
> *Nice enkeis!! Pics of your car?*



They're actually Konig wheels. Won't have them on until the snow's gone lol. 

I was weary about buying Konigs at first but have learned from my research that they are quite reputable and owned by YHI wheels which owns a lot of brands and manufactures wheels for bunch more. Konig seems to have moved on from making replicas and have started making their own designs.

----------


## SOAB

i have a set of Konig wheels for my wifes Passat and they are great. balanced very easily and had no imperfections in the finish.

----------


## Kijho

Upgrading my current 8 year old PC running an AMD 2.0Ghz w/ 8GB DDR2 on a cheap basic mobo and 500GB HD!

----------


## Hallowed_point

> _Originally posted by realazy_ 
> * 
> 
> They're actually Konig wheels. Won't have them on until the snow's gone lol. 
> 
> I was weary about buying Konigs at first but have learned from my research that they are quite reputable and owned by YHI wheels which owns a lot of brands and manufactures wheels for bunch more. Konig seems to have moved on from making replicas and have started making their own designs.*



 Oh oops..Konigs have a great reputation. Those are going on a civic si?

----------


## realazy

> _Originally posted by Hallowed_point_ 
> * Oh oops..Konigs have a great reputation. Those are going on a civic si?*



Yup. 2015 Civic Si Sedan

----------


## schocker

» Click image for larger version




> _Originally posted by Kijho_ 
> *Upgrading my current 8 year old PC running an AMD 2.0Ghz w/ 8GB DDR2 on a cheap basic mobo and 500GB HD! 
> *



That should be just a bit of an increase in performance  :ROFL!:  

If you want a super fast SSD, check these out as your chipset supports m2 nvme drives
http://www.memoryexpress.com/Search/...Search=960+evo

----------


## Hallowed_point

> _Originally posted by realazy_ 
> * Yup. 2015 Civic Si Sedan*



 :thumbs up:

----------


## Matty_10

Whole steer, 2 grand.
» Click image for larger version

----------


## taemo

> _Originally posted by Kijho_ 
> *Upgrading my current 8 year old PC running an AMD 2.0Ghz w/ 8GB DDR2 on a cheap basic mobo and 500GB HD! 
> 
> *



damn that's a big update! nice :thumbs up:

----------


## bjstare

> _Originally posted by realazy_ 
> *Just bought a set of these for the summer to shed some weight from my 29lb 18&quot; stock wheels. This 18x8.5 wheel is only 17.4 lbs! These should make the car more nimble.
> 
> Flow formed using licensed MAT technology from Enkei (same technology used to manufacture the Enkei Racing series like the RPF1 and NT03)
> 
> 
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



Would you mind sharing where you got these from and ~price? PM me if you'd prefer.

----------


## Sentry

:Burn Out:

----------


## 90_Shelby

> _Originally posted by Sentry_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> *



 :thumbs up:

----------


## ExtraSlow

Samsung Galaxy tab A 7, on sale at memex for $149. 

Replaces a cheap tablet that died this week.

----------


## jwslam

Google Image below:
$13,000
2008 Tech Package
135,000km

----------


## JudasJimmy

Weihrauch HW100 Air Rifle. I forgot how much I enjoy plinking. This one is actually a 495 ft/sec tune. it's so quiet, perfect for basement 10 meter target and green army men head shots. :-) Shot count has to be well into the 100's. I've put 30 rounds through it and gauge moved about 1/8.

comes with 2x 14 shot clips

Took about 20 min to pump up from empty to 2900psi.

]

----------


## nismodrifter



----------


## RickDaTuner

^ love them Tags

----------


## Hallowed_point

That is one sexy watch. Wow...the red black and white looks killer. Reminds me of a certain socialist parties logo.

----------


## rage2

Awesome watch, congrats! The Heuer 01's are an amazing value.

----------


## jwslam

Replaced my MX Marathon at work:

Can't install softwares so the sidescroll wheel is useless to me  :Cry: 

» Click image for larger version

----------


## nismodrifter

> _Originally posted by RickDaTuner_ 
> *^ love them Tags*







> _Originally posted by Hallowed_point_ 
> *That is one sexy watch. Wow...the red black and white looks killer. Reminds me of a certain socialist parties logo.*







> _Originally posted by rage2_ 
> *Awesome watch, congrats! The Heuer 01's are an amazing value.*



Thanks. Always wanted at least one in my collection, this one instantly caught my eye.

----------


## kragnorok

» Click image for larger version 

New headlights for the Jeep. The difference between Stock and these is literally like night and day. Amazing, but pricey!

----------


## Disoblige

> _Originally posted by kragnorok_ 
> *
> New headlights for the Jeep. The difference between Stock and these is literally like night and day. Amazing, but pricey!*



Awesome. I'm looking for a set of these myself soon as night time highway driving is literally a death wish sometimes during the winter, lol. Always wondered if they're worth the $.

----------


## kragnorok

> _Originally posted by Disoblige_ 
> *
> Awesome. I'm looking for a set of these myself soon as night time highway driving is literally a death wish sometimes during the winter, lol. Always wondered if they're worth the $.*



I went back and forth for months on whether to get these or the cheaper KC's or even the knock off JW Speaker lights. In the end, Northridge 4x4 had them (and still do I think) for $700 shipped versus the usual $900-$1000+.

5 Year warranty on them too which is nice. I didn't grab any before pictures, but anyone with a Wrangler knows how awful they are...

Lows
» Click image for larger version 

Highs
» Click image for larger version

Adjusted them down a little bit and haven't been flashed yet. Wanted to make sure I got these in case my wife is out driving at night when our first kid comes, makes me feel better since her parents live out in the country.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

Two Hondas today, buy one get one for $1 deal.

----------


## spikerS



----------


## adam c

Ordered these last night, using a 20% off coupon 

http://www.skullcandy.ca/en/headphon...Fy2m34tfPse.97

----------


## PAV

These were my gateway into better audio. Turns out to be a rabbit hole.

https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B0126HISOO/...5d96ee6308bf9c

----------


## ExtraSlow

A lot of pencil and pencil crayons get sharpened at my house. Now we are running the boss of all sharpeners. Bonus, less lead breakage than those stupid handheld single blade ones.

----------


## adam c

> _Originally posted by adam c_ 
> *Ordered these last night, using a 20% off coupon 
> 
> http://www.skullcandy.ca/en/headphon...Fy2m34tfPse.97*



Received these today, the bass is pretty fucking sweet, literally shakes the headphones

----------


## Go4Long

It's bonus day...also called questionable decisions day. I bought an expensive suitcase.

----------


## ZeroGravity

> _Originally posted by Go4Long_ 
> *It's bonus day...also called questionable decisions day. I bought an expensive suitcase.*



It came with some freebies inside, right?

----------


## Go4Long

> _Originally posted by ZeroGravity_ 
> *
> 
> It came with some freebies inside, right?*



Lol, yeah, it was used (although you'd never guess it by looking at it), but it's the new Nikon 400mm 2.8 FL

----------


## gwill

i picked up a new 2017 chevy silverado 1500 z71 2LT... 44k all in from tbe 53k starting price.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Nice. Sounds like a good deal. Head over to the gm truck thread with some pics once you take delivery.

----------


## speedog

Something old, something new but both new to me. Will clean up the scroll saw but it will be left with the minimal lack of safety features that it has - none, not even an on/off switch.

» Click image for larger version

----------


## tcon

Live edge table top and legs from Rona



EDIT: Cancelled because car parts > table

----------


## Aleks

> _Originally posted by tcon_ 
> *
> 
> EVO &gt; STI*



Like this color.

----------


## TYMSMNY

> _Originally posted by speedog_ 
> *Something old, something new but both new to me. Will clean up the scroll saw but it will be left with the minimal lack of safety features that it has - none, not even an on/off switch.
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



Those table saw are going to last you a life time.

I just picked up some Dado blades.... mmm dado.

----------


## Shlade

Purchased a new to me daily. 
2007 City Golf - 1 owner, 118k, in amazing condition. Part of me wants to do a couple things to it, another part of me wants to keep it totally stock, and just maintain it and drive as is. 





screen shot on windows

----------


## Maxt

> _Originally posted by tcon_ 
> *Live edge table top and legs from Rona
> 
> *



 Nice.. Whats the details?

----------


## tcon

> _Originally posted by Maxt_ 
> *
> Nice.. Whats the details?*



I actually cancelled my order because I was like wtf why don't I just spend the money on car parts

Here's a link if you're interested though;
http://www.rona.ca/en/table-or-island-top-70-60245106

Table top and legs are purchased separately and put together.

----------


## Maxt

> _Originally posted by tcon_ 
> * 
> 
> I actually cancelled my order because I was like wtf why don't I just spend the money on car parts
> 
> Here's a link if you're interested though;
> http://www.rona.ca/en/table-or-island-top-70-60245106
> 
> Table top and legs are purchased separately and put together.*



 Thanks... l've never seen those in store before.

----------


## SkiBum5.0

Getting my truck leveled. 

» Click image for larger version

----------


## 300zxfairlday

Few more days!!

----------


## JudasJimmy

22 Cal pellet gun ....

 

*VS* 

A big bucket of monsters.

 

It's very therapeutic. :-)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xLQm-y1RRLw

----------


## flipstah

Hypebeast

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## Xtrema



----------


## Dumbass17



----------


## eblend

Going to Orlando!

----------


## Dumbass17

> _Originally posted by eblend_ 
> *Going to Orlando!*



Make sure you swing into Cattleman's Ranch!

----------


## schocker

> _Originally posted by Dumbass17_ 
> * 
> Make sure you swing into Cattleman's Ranch!*



 :ROFL!:  

» Click image for larger version

----------


## riander5

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *Hypebeast*



Maybe hypebeast in 2014 with the roshes.. you need a pair of NMDs or Ultraboosts to be a hype beast now

Get with it you hypebeast wannabe!  :Big Grin:

----------


## GenerationX

> _Originally posted by schocker_ 
> * 
>  
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



 :Drool:   :Drool:   :Drool:

----------


## EK 2.0

Not my photo...

But 19 inch for the daily...

----------


## swak

Not my car...
But bought the Neo-Chrome headlamp covers from these guys... kind ricey haha, but love the look of this. 
» Click image for larger version


... also nice wheels EK2.0!!
If you dont mind me asking, whats msrp on those?

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by riander5_ 
> * 
> 
> Maybe hypebeast in 2014 with the roshes.. you need a pair of NMDs or Ultraboosts to be a hype beast now
> 
> Get with it you hypebeast wannabe! *



My feet hate NMDs...  :Frown:

----------


## beyond_ban

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> My feet hate NMDs... *



Have you tried prime knit NMD's? Much better than the standard, fit much more sock like.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by beyond_ban_ 
> * 
> 
> Have you tried prime knit NMD's? Much better than the standard, fit much more sock like.*



Might try it out.  :thumbs up:  

The best runners I've owned were Adizeros. Nike Free is meh.

----------


## redblack

First big purchase of the year

----------


## TomcoPDR

> _Originally posted by redblack_ 
> *
> 
> First big purchase of the year*



Nicely done. Carl???

----------


## eblend

> _Originally posted by Dumbass17_ 
> * 
> Make sure you swing into Cattleman's Ranch!*

----------


## KPHMPH

Flip or flopping this god damn monster of a house. This woman bought it brand new in 1981 and has been living there since.... she had 4 kitchens in it. 4000 sq ft flip, 1 month timeline - no sweat 😂

----------


## EK 2.0

> _Originally posted by swak_ 
> *
> 
> ... also nice wheels EK2.0!!
> If you dont mind me asking, whats msrp on those?*




Thanks...

Between 8-900 depending on where you source them from....But not what I paid haha....

----------


## OU812

> _Originally posted by KPHMPH_ 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Flip or flopping this god damn monster of a house. This woman bought it brand new in 1981 and has been living there since.... she had 4 kitchens in it. 4000 sq ft flip, 1 month timeline - no sweat &amp;#128514;*



Nice. you making a thread on it?

----------


## spikerS

Thanks to Bob at Urban X for hooking me up, yet again!  :thumbs up:

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by EK 2.0_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> Thanks...
> 
> Between 8-900 depending on where you source them from....But not what I paid haha....*



A wheel, right? Not the whole set.

----------


## TomcoPDR

Got honey dicked by fellow Beyonder to get one of these, with all the fixings, etc... Agrrrrr that'll be tons of shootin' to break even.  :Guns:   :Guns:   :Guns:

----------


## gwill

what the hell is that tomco

----------


## flipstah

Looks like a machine to load ammo

----------


## TomcoPDR

> _Originally posted by gwill_ 
> *what the hell is that tomco*



A hobby I shouldn't had gotten into. Should had just started playing soccer or something.





> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *Looks like a machine to load ammo*

----------


## FraserB

> _Originally posted by TomcoPDR_ 
> *Got honey dicked by fellow Beyonder to get one of these, with all the fixings, etc... Agrrrrr that'll be tons of shootin' to break even.   
> 
> 
> *



Loooooool.

You can load some for me if you want to.

----------


## Sugarphreak

....

----------


## EK 2.0

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> A wheel, right? Not the whole set.*



Yes sir... each wheel.

----------


## mazdavirgin

> _Originally posted by Sugarphreak_ 
> *Abus Granit 37/80 KD Padlock
> 
> » Click image for larger version
> 
> Never through I would get excited about something so mundane, haha*



Angle grinders make short work of pretty much any locking solution :| Especially the big gas powered ones. Out of sight out of mind is your best bet frankly.

----------


## Sugarphreak

....

----------


## KPHMPH

> _Originally posted by OU812_ 
> * 
> 
> Nice. you making a thread on it?*



Not sure, should I?
Keep a log of the shit I run into?

----------


## RickDaTuner

Outdoor Tech Chips 2.0 

» Click image for larger version 



Have been reading great reviews on these, and was tired of using ear buds under my helmet, along with the chord getting tangled and pulling themselves out of my ears, also couldn't hear anyone with them in. 

These things are great for your ski/snowboard helmet, audio is quite decent! Still a little noise interference through Bluetooth, but you'll only care if you're a very picky audiophile. 

I think I'll try them out in my motorcycle helmet in a few weeks when you can't hit the slopes anymore

----------


## speedog

> _Originally posted by Sugarphreak_ 
> *Abus Granit 37/80 KD Padlock
> 
> » Click image for larger version
> 
> Never through I would get excited about something so mundane, haha*



Did you realize an insurance rate reduction because of this lock?

----------


## SOAB

> _Originally posted by RickDaTuner_ 
> *Outdoor Tech Chips 2.0 
> 
> » Click image for larger version 
> 
> 
> 
> Have been reading great reviews on these, and was tired of using ear buds under my helmet, along with the chord getting tangled and pulling themselves out of my ears, also couldn't hear anyone with them in. 
> 
> ...



i have these in my snowboarding helmet as well. love how easy they are to use and they sound decent. loud enough to hear even over the wind noise when you're flying down the hill.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## cyra1ax

Went and did some BBQ shopping. Was in the market for a new Weber Genesis, but the 2017 models had a price hike+feature removal+percieved quality decrease(whole thing is made & assembled in China now).

Found a 2016 Genesis S330 at Home Depot on clearance for $977, grabbed their credit card to save another $100.

----------


## 03ozwhip

well I've been getting into the memorabilia hobby for a bit now and ended up with this. the guitar is nothing special but the signatures are...


signed by all 3 members of Led Zeppelin.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## eb0i



----------


## 03ozwhip

> _Originally posted by eb0i_ 
> **



eqt nice

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by Sugarphreak_ 
> *...and sending it back, the shackle is too big for the hasp *



Since it's for a storage locker, my research has always pointed me to the round style locks rather than a traditional padlock. Assuming the storage unit has the roller-door type thing.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## beyond_ban

> _Originally posted by eb0i_ 
> *[IMG]EQTs[/IMG]*



How are they comfort wise compared to the UB?

----------


## GOnSHO

Just ordered a New Carven Exhaust for my 5.7 Ram.. So sexy!!

https://youtu.be/M9v3tVkaJFA?t=2m31s

----------


## HHURICANE1

New speakers. Unbelievable the difference they make compared to my cheap Polk's.



Bowers and Wilkins 683 S2.
I know they're not $15,000 super hi-fi's but still....wow!

----------


## spike98

New toy for the boy

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Go4Long

He going racing? Spring series starts on the 22nd of April this year I think.

----------


## msommers

Old shoes were starting to stretch and are now too big. Thank god for spring sales.

» Click image for larger version

----------


## RickDaTuner

Braaap season is upon us! 

» Click image for larger version

Picked up a little project 07 CRF450R 

Has a spun crank bearing, but the price was more than right! 
Parts come in tomorrow, and looking to hit up wyapriois by the weekend!

----------


## jampack

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *Old shoes were starting to stretch and are now too big. Thank god for spring sales.
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



Sick purchase!  :thumbs up:

----------


## msommers

Yeah I'm pretty stoked as I found EU half sizes online and they're on-sale. Place is in Canada too but no refunds so be sure!

https://www.brownssports.com/index.p...roller=product

----------


## lilmira

I approve those shoes  :thumbs up:

----------


## spike98

> _Originally posted by Go4Long_ 
> *He going racing? Spring series starts on the 22nd of April this year I think.*



Wasn't planning on it until i did some reading up on it last night. We've been just trail riders in the past but he shown some interest in racing so we might go out a few times to check it out.

----------


## ercchry

... didn't want it, but the damn secondary air valves are stuck open on the M... either new valves, or for similar money, block offs and a tune



Nothing spectacular performance wise... but should be all around smoother and gives me an excuse to uncork the exhaust one day

----------


## flipstah

Is that from carbon buildup?

----------


## ercchry

Probably, moving valve right at the exhaust ports... oh, and they are on the back of the block sandwiched between the firewall

----------


## eb0i

> _Originally posted by beyond_ban_ 
> * 
> 
> How are they comfort wise compared to the UB?*



I just received them last night. Gonna wear them tomorrow and I'll let you know!

----------


## GOnSHO

Just got my Carven Exhaust in the mail, sounds so good, cant wait to install it!

https://youtu.be/M9v3tVkaJFA?t=2m36s


couldnt figure out to use the youtube embedding.. haha

----------


## Go4Long

> _Originally posted by spike98_ 
> * 
> 
> Wasn't planning on it until i did some reading up on it last night. We've been just trail riders in the past but he shown some interest in racing so we might go out a few times to check it out.*



It is a lot of fun. The group can be a little cliquey in some ways, but mostly the people are super friendly and helpful. My brother in law has twin boys in the series (on KTM 65's), last year they raced the spring series, the whole AMSA series (Calgary, Lethbridge, Brooks, Drumheller), and the fall series.

How old is your son?

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by spike98_ 
> * 
> 
> Wasn't planning on it until i did some reading up on it last night. We've been just trail riders in the past but he shown some interest in racing so we might go out a few times to check it out.*



That is exactly how I started when I was younger - then my dad took me to the Motocross park and I never saw another trail again haha. I found on the trails, I would just look for jumps or other fun obstacles and ride them over and over again - the motocross park just gives you that all the time.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Not a double meat sub, economy isn't good enough yet. 
» Click image for larger version

----------


## Crazyjoker77

Picked up a few new parts for the beater PC.

-New case Anidees AI crystal (old case was a nzxt phantom 410)
-2tb Crucial mx300 SSD
-Sleeved Cables

 

 




**Day after EDIT**

Wasn't happy with how dark the glass was so I added a LED strip.

----------


## schurchill39

» Click image for larger version 
» Click image for larger version 

As well as a tank lift, ignition coil relocation bracket, new ignition wires, silicone tape for a wire tuck, and the factory service manual.

----------


## ercchry

> _Originally posted by ercchry_ 
> *... didn't want it, but the damn secondary air valves are stuck open on the M... either new valves, or for similar money, block offs and a tune
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing spectacular performance wise... but should be all around smoother and gives me an excuse to uncork the exhaust one day*



I know the peak numbers are probably less than 5% higher... but just picked this thing up tonight and my god does it ever feel good! Think I left a wet spot on the seat  :Love:

----------


## Shlade

> _Originally posted by schurchill39_ 
> *» Click image for larger version 
> » Click image for larger version 
> 
> As well as a tank lift, ignition coil relocation bracket, new ignition wires, silicone tape for a wire tuck, and the factory service manual.*



What bike?

----------


## born2workoncars

> _Originally posted by RickDaTuner_ 
> *Braaap season is upon us!
> 
> Picked up a little project 07 CRF450R 
> 
> Has a spun crank bearing, but the price was more than right! 
> Parts come in tomorrow, and looking to hit up wyapriois by the weekend!*



 :crazy nut:  Waiparous? 

Doing the opposite of purchasing. Watched the Minimalism doc and now I'm purging while I move. The shit you own ends up owning you!

----------


## schurchill39

> _Originally posted by Shlade_ 
> * 
> 
> What bike?*



Harley Nightster. Previous owner set it up like a cruiser, I'm going for more of a bobber look.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

A new Bell open faced helmet, one new Sparco Sprint V seat in red and one new Sparco 4 point bolt in harness in black for my car.

----------


## Hallowed_point

> _Originally posted by ercchry_ 
> *... didn't want it, but the damn secondary air valves are stuck open on the M... either new valves, or for similar money, block offs and a tune
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing spectacular performance wise... but should be all around smoother and gives me an excuse to uncork the exhaust one day*



 :thumbs up:  That's a beauty of a car, sounds like a similar issue to the 4.6 L cobra secondaries.

----------


## Hallowed_point

new plate frame.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## Hallowed_point

^ Edit..ha yep! Makes it more fun for trolling. And it matches the chrome bumper trim perfectly.

----------


## taemo

nice rig and damn, 2TB SSD  :Drool: 

i want one too but waiting for the price to drop a little bit more.




> _Originally posted by Crazyjoker77_ 
> *Picked up a few new parts for the beater PC.
> 
> -New case Anidees AI crystal (old case was a nzxt phantom 410)
> -2tb Crucial mx300 SSD
> -Sleeved Cables
> 
> » Click image for larger version 
> 
> ...

----------


## Shlade

> _Originally posted by schurchill39_ 
> * 
> 
> Harley Nightster. Previous owner set it up like a cruiser, I'm going for more of a bobber look.*



Awesome. Got any pics? I miss my nightster! 

Those burly wires are great I had them on my 48 when I swapped bars. They are essentially plug and play. I take it you'll probably be internally wiring the bars? If so have fun haha

----------


## schurchill39

> _Originally posted by Shlade_ 
> * 
> 
> Awesome. Got any pics? I miss my nightster! 
> 
> Those burly wires are great I had them on my 48 when I swapped bars. They are essentially plug and play. I take it you'll probably be internally wiring the bars? If so have fun haha*



Yep. I wasn't planning on buying the kit because the previous owner already extended the cables so I was just planning on soldering in extentions for the wires. I did that and the cables were about 2 inch to short so when I ponied up and bought the kit I soldered the bottom ends to the existing harness (which was already ran internally) then plugged the prong end into the clip after an hour of figuring out how the fuck that worked.

I'll post pics in the motorcycle thread when its all done. Still waiting on the tank lift and I need to install the new daymaker headlight.

----------


## Shlade

> _Originally posted by schurchill39_ 
> * 
> 
> Yep. I wasn't planning on buying the kit because the previous owner already extended the cables so I was just planning on soldering in extentions for the wires. I did that and the cables were about 2 inch to short so when I ponied up and bought the kit I soldered the bottom ends to the existing harness (which was already ran internally) then plugged the prong end into the clip after an hour of figuring out how the fuck that worked.
> 
> I'll post pics in the motorcycle thread when its all done. Still waiting on the tank lift and I need to install the new daymaker headlight.*



Wicked. We will have to meet up this summer at the grey eagle meets if they are around again.

----------


## Boat

Picked up tales in Sept. Picked up STTNG a couple weeks ago. Looking for #3 soon  :Wink: 

» Click image for larger version

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

I'm gettin' old, I'm white, I guess that means it's time to buy a Lincoln.

----------


## D'z Nutz

What the fuck?  :ROFL!:

----------


## KPHMPH

Went a little crazy at costco and lowes last weekend to finally setup the lake

----------


## dirtsniffer

http://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/po...5940p.html#srp



I've been eyeing this up since the fall. first time it has gone on sale 15% off. Just in time for spring.

----------


## A790

> _Originally posted by BerserkerCatSplat_ 
> *I'm gettin' old, I'm white, I guess that means it's time to buy a Lincoln.
> 
> *



Damn son!

----------


## flipstah

You can't beat duty free in Taiwan  :Big Grin: 

» Click image for larger version

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by D'z Nutz_ 
> *What the fuck? *






> _Originally posted by A790_ 
> * 
> Damn son!*



Haha yeah, not my normal thing that's for sure, this one is for my other half. Basically, our old Fusion is a great, rock-solid car but it's got a lot of miles and was going to need new summer and winter tires sooner rather than later. I figured that if I played my cards right, I could upgrade us to the Zephyr (ie. a fancy Fusion) with less miles and two good sets of tires for around what it would cost us to buy new tires, once we sell the Fusion. Plus, since it's mechanically identical to the old car, the remote start will directly swap over. Sure, it's very much entry-level USDM luxury, but it's a nice recession-upgrade and I really love the air conditioned seats! Not bad for $4500.

----------


## D'z Nutz

See, I knew you'd have some sort of logical reasoning for getting a Lincoln haha

----------


## speedog

Not purchased but still new to us while being over 80 years old - a dining room set from my uncle's place. All solid wood construction - not a piece of veneer or plywood in this set. Has some minor blemishes but may leave it as is to keep the character. I'll apologize in advance that it's potato quality picture.

» Click image for larger version

----------


## EK 2.0

Large Hawaiian with EXTRA pineapple and cheese from BP's....


 :Drool:   :Drool:   :Drool:

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## FraserB

Just waiting for it to ship now.

----------


## 90_Shelby

> _Originally posted by D'z Nutz_ 
> *See, I knew you'd have some sort of logical reasoning for getting a Lincoln haha*



I was wondering as well. Very curious on the thought process to buy a Lincoln.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> _Originally posted by Sugarphreak_ 
> * 
> 
> Nicely played!
> 
> It actually looks like a pretty boss car*



Thanks bud! Definitely a lot of creature comforts for the $.





> _Originally posted by D'z Nutz_ 
> *See, I knew you'd have some sort of logical reasoning for getting a Lincoln haha*






> _Originally posted by 90_Shelby_ 
> * I was wondering as well. Very curious on the thought process to buy a Lincoln.*



Yeah, definitely did my math on it, haha. The other part of it is that being a tarted-up Fusion, most parts are parts-bin Ford stuff so nothing super fancy or expensive - plus all the spares I had for our old Fusion fit it. The HIDs are Lincon-specific but aren't known to fail. All in all it should be pretty cheap to run for a "luxury" car.

Definitely enjoying the old-man thing so far. Handling is, uh, Lincolnish - designed not to jar your bad hip out of place, but it's super comfy and great for long highway trips.

----------


## shakalaka

After plenty of rather frequent upgrades in the vehicle department for myself I figured it was about time to upgrade the wife's decade old Honda Accord. Picked up this brand new 2017 last weekend for her. Considering she's the type that sticks to a vehicle for a long long time, pretty happy with the purchase.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## shakalaka

Glad to hear it. Pretty much exactly what we were looking for in a vehicle for her. Something that can be used as a family vehicle down the line as well when kids are involved and what not. She doesn't know anything about cars other than simply like Audi because of the logo lol. So we didn't really look at any other options at all other than looking at them on the streets and her shaking her head against all of them. It's an extremely comfortable ride so far but only driven 700 km's so far. I quite like the interior as well. Overall very happy with the purchase.

----------


## D'z Nutz

So does this get you a free pass to buy a new phone? Haha

----------


## The_Penguin

Decided to move my PFSense router from a VM to a mini computer, so I don't kill internet access when I'm making changes on my hypervisor.
This little box works pretty well

----------


## speedog

Well now that I've looked up and learned what a hyperviser is, I am left wondering what one uses a hyperviser for in one's home?

----------


## The_Penguin

> _Originally posted by speedog_ 
> *Well now that I've looked up and learned what a hyperviser is, I am left wondering what one uses a hyperviser for in one's home?*



It lets me run multiple operating systems on a single box. 1 big pool of memory and disk, handed out among the VMs.
2 Linux boxes for email server and spam filter, a Windows box for SAN/backups etc.

----------


## shakalaka

> _Originally posted by D'z Nutz_ 
> *So does this get you a free pass to buy a new phone? Haha*



Hehe. It's funny you say that cause I had been using a Xiaomi Mi Mix for a couple of months after swapping my iPhone 7 Plus but got bored of it and just purchased the Red iPhone 7 Plus.  :Big Grin:

----------


## spikerS

so, bought a set of these....
» Click image for larger version

and bought a set of these to wrap those ^^
» Click image for larger version

SO, should look something like this....
» Click image for larger version

to go on this....
» Click image for larger version

I think its gonna look pretty sweet.

And as always, thanks to Tirebob at Urban X North for the hook up, yet again!  :thumbs up:

----------


## schurchill39

I've got those tires and I love them. Pretty quiet as far as more aggressive tires go and great grip in the snow. They left a little to be desired on the ice but they are way better than the stock garbage that comes on our trucks.

----------


## spikerS

yeah, i wanted something with a bit of an aggressive tread for light off roading, and still have a quiet ride, and these K02 fit the bill pretty good. Sold off my stock 18s that came on the truck, put 18" studded winters on the stock rims, and then these will be my summer rims and tires.

----------


## btimbit

Yup, great tires, love 'em. Use them on the truck I take for work and they handle anything I throw at them. Plus they're pretty decent in the snow so if you get a freak late/early snowfall and don't have your winters on yet you're not in for a ass puckering ride

----------


## ipeefreely

> _Originally posted by The_Penguin_ 
> *Decided to move my PFSense router from a VM to a mini computer, so I don't kill internet access when I'm making changes on my hypervisor.
> This little box works pretty well*



Where did you get it from and how much?

I've been thinking of getting one too but haven't pulled the trigger yet.  :thumbs up:

----------


## benyl

> _Originally posted by shakalaka_ 
> *Glad to hear it. Pretty much exactly what we were looking for in a vehicle for her. Something that can be used as a family vehicle down the line as well when kids are involved and what not. She doesn't know anything about cars other than simply like Audi because of the logo lol. So we didn't really look at any other options at all other than looking at them on the streets and her shaking her head against all of them. It's an extremely comfortable ride so far but only driven 700 km's so far. I quite like the interior as well. Overall very happy with the purchase.*



You know there is a new Q5 coming this fall, right?

----------


## shakalaka

> _Originally posted by benyl_ 
> * 
> 
> You know there is a new Q5 coming this fall, right?*



Yup. Wifey didn't like the shape of it and preferred this body style. As for engine differences, that's hardly a concern to her.

----------


## The_Penguin

> _Originally posted by ipeefreely_ 
> * 
> 
> Where did you get it from and how much?
> 
> I've been thinking of getting one too but haven't pulled the trigger yet. *



https://www.aliexpress.com/item/QOTO...608.0.0.7nG81C

I got the Celeron J1900 4GB Ram 32GB msata SSD.
No fan, 4 NICs. Draws about 10 watts, and hovers around 26 degrees.

There are other flavours, and 2 case sizes. The S02 case is big enough to squeeze a standard 2.5" ssd in. 

The J1900 won't do much more than 500Mbps thoughput, but I don't need more than that for now, so it's good enough.
Came to $199. U.S. With shipping, plus $19.00 fees from DHL, but got here really fast.

Don't forget to enable TRIM on the SSD, BSD/PFsense doesn't do it by default.

----------


## jwslam

Not latest purchase, but finally got around to installing it hard wired with the backup wire soldered (i meant to splice but I accidentally cut it  :Cry:  )


https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B01...?ie=UTF8&psc=1

----------


## swak

> _Originally posted by jwslam_ 
> *Not latest purchase, but finally got around to installing it hard wired with the backup wire soldered (i meant to splice but I accidentally cut it  )
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B01...UTF8&amp;psc=1*



Actually pretty cool! Can you post a pic of it in your car? Interested to see this not in the sales photo rendering... For $100 on amazon, pretty sick!

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## shakalaka

Yup agree on all those. A couple years ago when my mom was in the market for a similar sized SUV I tried my best for to go this route but she ended up with the GLK. Which is also a nice vehicle but I didn't like the looks of it compared to the Q5. Fast forward to now, wife's turn and the fact she liked Audi's to begin with it was a no brainer. 

We did buy it from Glenmore Audi, for service most likely take it to Southgate in Edmonton, at least for the warranty period. I did get Audi care so service is included for a while.

----------


## hampstor

Bowtech Carbon Icon.

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## EK 2.0

» Click image for larger version


 :Drool:   :Drool:   :Drool:   :Drool:   :Drool:

----------


## ercchry

> _Originally posted by EK 2.0_ 
> *» Click image for larger version
> 
> 
>     *



So mayo, thousand islands... and gross diluted tartar sauce?  :ROFL!:

----------


## EK 2.0

> _Originally posted by ercchry_ 
> * 
> 
> So mayo, thousand islands... and gross diluted tartar sauce? *




Well I didn't get the Tartar Sauce...as I know that is the same as in my fridge right now.

But back to back comparisons of the Big Mac v Thousand Islands...they are different from each other....

----------


## ipeefreely

> _Originally posted by The_Penguin_ 
> * The J1900 won't do much more than 500Mbps thoughput, but I don't need more than that for now, so it's good enough.
> Came to $199. U.S. With shipping, plus $19.00 fees from DHL, but got here really fast.
> 
> Don't forget to enable TRIM on the SSD, BSD/PFsense doesn't do it by default.*



Cool!Thanks man!  :Big Grin: 

Much cheaper than buying from pfSense!  :crazy nut:

----------


## flipstah

Canada Book Days at Indigo! 

Bought:

Thirteen Reasons Why
Colorless Tsukuru Tazaki and His Years of Pilgrimage

----------


## JudasJimmy

> _Originally posted by EK 2.0_ 
> *» Click image for larger version
> 
> 
>     *



Where did you buy? do you think it is identical to the stuff they use? I'm going to get me some :-)

----------


## Boat

> _Originally posted by ercchry_ 
> * 
> 
> So mayo, thousand islands... and gross diluted tartar sauce? *



QFT - I swear the mcchicken sauce is just mayo. I gotta get in on that Mac sauce though. Adding mac sauce to your mcdouble use to cost 10cents. Now its 30  :Cry:

----------


## npham

> _Originally posted by benyl_ 
> * 
> 
> You know there is a new Q5 coming this fall, right?*



They are already here to test drive. I would have bought the 2018 just to get the infotainment upgrade(CarPlay, Andriod Auto, etc). I personally like the looks of the new model much better, it's more aggressive than the previous gen, even though it looks 90% the same(yes I know it's built on a new platform).

----------


## Aleks

> _Originally posted by JudasJimmy_ 
> * 
> Where did you buy? do you think it is identical to the stuff they use? I'm going to get me some :-)*



Safeway carries it.

----------


## dj_rice

> _Originally posted by JudasJimmy_ 
> * 
> Where did you buy? do you think it is identical to the stuff they use? I'm going to get me some :-)*




So does Co-Op.

I'll buy some of the McChicken and BigMac sauce just to try out on everyday items #yolo althought I prefer Japanese mayo over McChicken

----------


## JordanEG6

» Click image for larger version 

Finally, after months and months of waiting.  :Big Grin:

----------


## shakalaka

> _Originally posted by npham_ 
> * 
> 
> They are already here to test drive. I would have bought the 2018 just to get the infotainment upgrade(CarPlay, Andriod Auto, etc). I personally like the looks of the new model much better, it's more aggressive than the previous gen, even though it looks 90% the same(yes I know it's built on a new platform).*



Yea the only new thing I was sort of tempted by was the interior (digital speedo/infotainment etc) but other than that for the transmission change and bump in power, the wife doesn't care.

For the looks, they are making everything curvy in the name of 'aggressive' these days. We checked out the new Lexus SUV's and the wife hated the shape and what they are trying to do with the lines and what not. Q5 is not half as bad for sure but still the same idea.

One of the biggest plus was the 0.9% financing on the outgoing models. We were planning to buy it cash and because of the interest rate I was just barely able to convince the wife to finance at least $20K of the total price simply because of the rate. She didn't want us to have monthly payments so was adamant on paying it all full and if it was up to me we wouldn't have even given the $35K down. lol

----------


## Swank

AR5905 watch
» Click image for larger version

To match my wedding band that I'll be getting in June

----------


## EK 2.0

> _Originally posted by JordanEG6_ 
> *» Click image for larger version 
> 
> Finally, after months and months of waiting. *





When you are looking to flip this.....would match my Prime really well hahahaha....

----------


## ShermanEF9



----------


## JordanEG6

> _Originally posted by EK 2.0_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> 
> When you are looking to flip this.....would match my Prime really well hahahaha....*



The one you have is actually a larger scale of Masterpiece (and more expensive) which are probably about 25% bigger than the current scales, I sold it to buy the smaller version of Prime. You'd be wanting an MP-05 Megatron to match yours.  :thumbs up: 

MP-05 Megatron for sale

----------


## Hallowed_point

> _Originally posted by Swank_ 
> *AR5905 watch
> » Click image for larger version
> 
> To match my wedding band that I'll be getting in June
> 
> *



Very classy. I like the matching effect. Unique

----------


## Swank

^Thanks, they look like a perfect set in person, color matches exactly

----------


## EK 2.0

> _Originally posted by JordanEG6_ 
> * 
> 
> The one you have is actually a larger scale of Masterpiece (and more expensive) which are probably about 25% bigger than the current scales, I sold it to buy the smaller version of Prime. You'd be wanting an MP-05 Megatron to match yours. 
> ]*




Awww man....haha....now I have to buy that haha...

----------


## Tik-Tok

> _Originally posted by EK 2.0_ 
> *» Click image for larger version
> 
> 
>     *



But no Mulan Szechuan?

----------


## flipstah

Registering cars suck.  :Cry:

----------


## swak

» Click image for larger version

Drinkies started taking over the actual fridge, so doubled up on space....
$269 at the brick!! Everywhere else i found that had glass front bar fridges were ~$1500!

----------


## vengie

Not really a purchase, a little more of a humble brag/ proud moment.

Just dropped a cheque off at the bank for $20,419 to pay off the remainder of my consumer debt, all that's left is the mortgage! Pretty good feeling.

----------


## Buster

> _Originally posted by vengie_ 
> *Not really a purchase, a little more of a humble brag/ proud moment.
> 
> Just dropped a cheque off at the bank for $20,419 to pay off the remainder of my consumer debt, all that's left is the mortgage! Pretty good feeling.*



congrats man.

It's better to BE the man than to OWE the man.

----------


## max_boost

> _Originally posted by vengie_ 
> *Not really a purchase, a little more of a humble brag/ proud moment.
> 
> Just dropped a cheque off at the bank for $20,419 to pay off the remainder of my consumer debt, all that's left is the mortgage! Pretty good feeling.*



 :thumbs up:   :thumbs up:   :thumbs up:  

Debt free is a great feeling

----------


## max_boost

Always good to save money. These sweat pants were recommended by D'z and I got them for $18.75 http://oldnavy.gapcanada.ca/browse/p...&pid=646044013

Levi's jeans on sale. Buy one get one 50% https://www.marks.com/en/product-list.html#q=541

----------


## shakalaka

Picked up a new bike today;

----------


## Team_Mclaren



----------


## Team_Mclaren

Wife's new car....

----------


## flipstah

Omg that blue.

Congrats!

----------


## max_boost

Damn nice car man

----------


## jwslam

Giving up on battery after mine died with lite use over 2 summers

» Click image for larger version
https://www.homedepot.ca/en/home/p.2...001034017.html

----------


## flipstah

Summer maintenance! 

20W50 for the Mini
5W30 and coolant for the 928 
0W40 for the Mercedes

I should've collected stamps instead fml

----------


## bjstare

That M2 is  :Drool:  

I would 10/10 buy one of those over an M3/4.

----------


## eblend

Got some new KEENS for my Brazil trip on Monday. Last minute but figure should be pretty comfortable.

» Click image for larger version

----------


## bjstare

^How white are you?


Trick question. Probably white enough to consider wearing socks in those.  :ROFL!:

----------


## OU812

Those are the best sandals i've ever owned and its not even close.

----------


## Sonic

> _Originally posted by eblend_ 
> *Got some new KEENS for my Brazil trip on Monday. Last minute but figure should be pretty comfortable.
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



Where do you buy these, I need a pair for my trip to Vietnam in July, I need something other than flip flops to wear hiking but want something where I don't need to wear socks...IE. has ventilation and I can easily dip them in water to clean off my feet and shoes at the same time..

----------


## ercchry

Those sandals just need a fanny pack for the full "rob me, I'm a tourist" look  :ROFL!:

----------


## eblend

So much hate haha.

What the fuck do you guys expect me to wear? Should I drop by Value Village for the peasant look? I'm white, no denying it, so will be a tourist regardless. I should go jump in the mud to dirty them up

----------


## eblend

> _Originally posted by Sonic_ 
> * 
> 
> Where do you buy these, I need a pair for my trip to Vietnam in July, I need something other than flip flops to wear hiking but want something where I don't need to wear socks...IE. has ventilation and I can easily dip them in water to clean off my feet and shoes at the same time..*



Just at Shoe Warehouse in Shawnessy. They came out to like $84 all in, they have some 20% off sale.

----------


## speedog

> _Originally posted by eblend_ 
> *
> 
> Just at Shoe Warehouse in Shawnessy. They came out to like $84 all in, they have some 20% off sale.*



$105 regular price? You and I live in different worlds, each to their own, eh.

----------


## eblend

> _Originally posted by speedog_ 
> *
> 
> $105 regular price? You and I live in different worlds, each to their own, eh.*



$99 + tax yah. Not a bad price for a decent set of all terrain sandals, and i'm cheap as fuck haha. I learned a long time ago that you shouldn't skimp on some things, footwear is one of them. Did a 21 day hike in Nepal in KEEN hiking boots, not a single problem for me, can't say the same for my friends with blistered feet. I have another set of Columbia shoes that I wore last week in Mexico and got a blister, up to that point I was thinking of taking them to Brazil, but since my trip is 3 weeks long, I figure I better not risk it. Don't want to be walking in pain. Humidity + heat does a number of different things to your otherwise comfortable shoes that one wouldn't realize until it's too late.

----------


## flipstah

FUCK DEM HATERZ

TREAT YO SELF

----------


## 01RedDX

.

----------


## spikerS

Fuck the haters. I want a pair too.

They are just jealous of white privilege.

----------


## spikerS



----------


## shakalaka



----------


## max_boost

> _Originally posted by ercchry_ 
> *Those sandals just need a fanny pack for the full &quot;rob me, I'm a tourist&quot; look *



 cap, backpack, cargo shorts, tuck in wolf shirt etc. lol

haha but okay i'm sure they are comfortable.  :Big Grin:

----------


## max_boost

> _Originally posted by speedog_ 
> *
> 
> $105 regular price? You and I live in different worlds, each to their own, eh.*



 well you are the Beyond dad

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## spike98

New Truck

» Click image for larger version

----------


## rage2

New car...

----------


## JordanEG6

> _Originally posted by rage2_ 
> *New car...
> *



Whoa....where?

----------


## rage2

> _Originally posted by JordanEG6_ 
> *Whoa....where?*



http://www.bestbuy.ca/en-ca/product/.../10654276.aspx

----------


## SKR

> _Originally posted by spike98_ 
> *New Truck
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



Nice. I need a clattering tractor in my life again. I thought pretty serious about buying one just like that.

----------


## schocker

That lightning mcqueen is super cool

» Click image for larger version

----------


## spike98

> _Originally posted by SKR_ 
> * 
> 
> Nice. I need a clattering tractor in my life again. I thought pretty serious about buying one just like that.*



The loyalty sale, plus free cummins, plus 0% financing had me convinced.

----------


## klumsy_tumbler

New wheels and a set of Michelin PS4S's for the Cayman! Took them out to BC for the weekend, and they are FANTASTIC

» Click image for larger version

----------


## max_boost

^^^

nice! i miss my 911  :Cry:  

flames sale. cheap practice jersey for shinny hehe

----------


## firebane

Can't post a picture but paid for my Class 6 license. See you around beyotches

----------


## ercchry

> _Originally posted by firebane_ 
> *Can't post a picture but paid for my Class 6 license. See you around beyotches*



Wtf? Haven't you had bikes for years?

----------


## EK 2.0

New sunroof and windshield....Thanks Stoney Trail!!! :thumbs up:

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## Ekliptix

1970 Blazer, 2wd. Not many of them around. Driving it home from Toronto to Calgary in July.

Plans are to ditch those white wall tires and put some 20's on it, lower it a little more if needed, drive it a bunch.
 
  

The goal:

----------


## spikerS

Thats pretty sick.

but me, being me, I would 4x4 it, and raise it up on some 35s. LOL

but, either way, that looks awesome! Congrats!

----------


## Ekliptix

I love the 4x4 blazers too. In fact I'd love to have one someday. This one just popped up and it's about 14x more rare then the 4x4 version and the price was good so it's mine now.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'd keep the whitewalls, they are sick. That whole thing is amazeballs.

----------


## captain134

Yeah IMO the whitewalls look much better.

----------


## bjstare

+1 for whitewalls. Bright chrome/polished 20s and the raked look aren't half as cool.

----------


## Ekliptix

For me, I associate white walls on a non-while wall car with "rat rod" which is not what I'm going for. I'm also not a fan of crossing generations of vehicles from the 50s-60's into this, when white walls were more common on those older cars. 

Hey, I'll have 3,500km to drive it as-is back home, so maybe they'll grow on me.

----------


## s dime

Great purchase. Now sell that C10.

----------


## Ekliptix

> _Originally posted by s dime_ 
> *Great purchase. Now sell that C10.*



Fuck that. It's room mates with the blazer. I'm picturing the GF in teh blazer with the top off, me in the C10 going for a cruise and even enjoying the experience of gassing up together.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

That Blazer looks killer with the dog-dishes and whitewalls. All the other ones you posted look waaaay worse, haha.  :Big Grin:

----------


## corsvette

Congrats Epliptix! That Blazer is absolutely amazing!! Hope to see it at some show n shines.

----------


## flipstah

You're not welcome back to Calgary without the whitewalls.

The internet has spoken! White is right!

----------


## EK 2.0

> The internet has spoken! White is right!





Errrrr....uhmm...I don't think that is how this phrase is supposed to be used.... :Confused:

----------


## eglove

I think it would look better without white walls. Like he said it mixes two completely generation styles that don't really go together.

----------


## Ca_Silvia13

> That Blazer looks killer with the dog-dishes and whitewalls. All the other ones you posted look waaaay worse, haha.



I agree the OG look is beautiful but i can never argue with someone wanting to go lower

----------


## max_boost

https://forums.beyond.ca/attachment....&thumb=1&stc=1

Mazda 3 GS Sedan

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## max_boost

lol it's okay. The car belongs to the gf, her name, her insurance, etc.! I'll probably swap my TSi golf for a GTi sometime next year. That's about as much fun as I have these days haha

----------


## flipstah

Bought more parts for the Mini! YUS

----------


## GOnSHO

New Devsport front chin splitter

----------


## rage2

Pioneer Rayz Noise Cancelling Lightning headphones. No more AAA battery pack flopping around.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> New Devsport front chin splitter



what's that going on?

----------


## KPHMPH

Head down to the states to pickup a new 5th wheel.

----------


## GOnSHO

- - - Updated - - -




> what's that going on?



Black lip, going on the retta

----------


## Sonic

Had to buy a fucking OBDeleven and a crank shaft position sensor for the wife's Beetle... Special thanks to GTRAuto in town here for the fast service and decent pricing!... Thankfully it was pretty easy to change...

----------


## Tik-Tok

Shiney loudness for the 4runner....

----------


## dj_rice

Finally tried Popeyes. 8 piece family meal, half spicy half reg. Not sure what the hype was about, it was okay. Only thing good was the crispy skin/batter. Otherwise chicken tastes like KFC/Mary Browns to me.

----------


## eblend

Finally decided to upgrade my phone

----------


## Strider

Mild upgrades for the Costco bike

----------


## schocker

> Pioneer Rayz Noise Cancelling Lightning headphones. No more AAA battery pack flopping around.



Those are pretty cool. Those would be alot more compact for travel on my ipad than my current headphones.


I kickstarted these to maybe replace my jaybirds for the gym. Zolo is made by Anker which I have been pretty happy with accessory wise.
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...tal-wireless-e

----------


## D'z Nutz

> Mild upgrades for the Costco bike



You know those pedals come with cleats, right?

----------


## bigboom

> You know those pedals come with cleats, right?



Yeah but he bought the multi directional release ones...the 520s come with left/right release only.

----------


## bjstare

Took this to get installed today. Turns out I got shipped the wrong set of mufflers so they didn't fit. Had minute muffler fab up some flanged straight pipes to use while I'm waiting on the correct mufflers (didn't want to have them take off the full system and re-install). I laid out the two bottom pieces backwards, but you get the idea.

Sorry neighbours  :ROFL!:

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Some new toys:

iPad Pro 10.5 


JBL Xtreme - phenomenal little speaker


i7 7820X Skylake-X 8c/16t CPU:


Asus TUF MK 1 X299 mobo:

----------


## Swank

^drool

Ordered one of these from Perfect Home, first purchase with our wedding money! Stools are actually upholstered with espresso brown to match much better.

----------


## ExtraSlow

A client of mine won this in a draw at one of my courses.

----------


## Strider

> You know those pedals come with cleats, right?



Yea, I bought the multi-directional release cleats to try and avoid the inevitable noob moment tipping over at a stoplight.

----------


## spikerS

It showed up today. Weeeee  :Clap:

----------


## killramos

^Love it!

----------


## asp integra

> It showed up today. Weeeee




Spike them!

----------


## G-ZUS

> It showed up today. Weeeee




those sandals doe

----------


## flipstah

> ^drool
> 
> Ordered one of these from Perfect Home, first purchase with our wedding money! Stools are actually upholstered with espresso brown to match much better.



Is that patio or dinner table? Looks nice!

----------


## bjstare

Picked out the granite for our powder room reno.

----------


## austic

Got tempted by Lonestars AMG sale and a deal I couldn't refuse. Pretty much all the options possible including Carbon Exterior Mirrors, AMG Sport Seats and Designo Hyacinth Red paint.

----------


## killramos

Fuck thats a nice color... Congrats!

----------


## schocker

That looks great in red  :Drool:

----------


## austic

> Fuck thats a nice color... Congrats!



Thanks, the color is even better in person, it really reacts and changes in different light.

----------


## killramos

I love that grill, I have actually always been a bigger fan of that grill than the one on the 63. When it debuted on the GT-S i fell in love.

----------


## flipstah

Delicious color!

----------


## eblend

Put a deposit down for one of these today, should be one of the first ones in Calgary when they land in a few weeks time. Only one in the orange color (wife's choice) Limited with Tech package, fully loaded, that's being shipped on the first shipment to Centaur Subaru

» Click image for larger version

» Click image for larger version

» Click image for larger version

----------


## hurrdurr

> Got tempted by Lonestars AMG sale and a deal I couldn't refuse. Pretty much all the options possible including Carbon Exterior Mirrors, AMG Sport Seats and Designo Hyacinth Red paint.



What did that set you back?

----------


## Tik-Tok

Another goody for the 4runner....

----------


## s dime

Towing in reverse? Or is that so an RV can pull it?

----------


## Buster

> Got tempted by Lonestars AMG sale and a deal I couldn't refuse. Pretty much all the options possible including Carbon Exterior Mirrors, AMG Sport Seats and Designo Hyacinth Red paint.



fantastic choice. thats a great color.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Towing in reverse? Or is that so an RV can pull it?



Reverse towing, or more accurately pushing the trailer into tight spots (like my rv pad).

----------


## ExtraSlow

Pushing a trailer is where it's at. So many times that is useful.

----------


## carson blocks

A couple bikes for the new Mrs. and I. Everyone said to buy a decent bike from a local bike shop instead of a department store POS. Ride#1, my seatpost fell down (I'm heavy and it was an easy roadside fix so whatever) and we made it 2 blocks before her crossthreaded pedal came off. The shop to their credit fixed it and apologized, made it right. Ride #2 last night, my handlebars came loose in 2 spots. Fixed it myself but not thrilled with the assembly/QC.

A Giant Cypress DX and a Liv Flourish FS 1


» Click image for larger version

» Click image for larger version

----------


## swak

» Click image for larger version

New book day. 
Haters going to hate. But it's an excellent purchase so far  :Big Grin:

----------


## carson blocks

First read that book as a kid and really liked it. Reading it through again now, you have to take a lot with a grain of salt and wade through a lot of self-fellatio, but it's overall an enjoyable read.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Buy this one when it comes out. It's part 2 of the same story.

----------


## The_Penguin

> Buy this one when it comes out. It's part 2 of the same story.



 :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:

----------


## swak

> Buy this one when it comes out. It's part 2 of the same story.



 :ROFL!:  :ROFL!:  :ROFL!:  :ROFL!:

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

All the parts came in and I built this on the weekend:

*CPU:* Intel - Core i7-7820X 3.6GHz 8-Core Processor (OC to 4.6 GHz)
*CPU Cooler:* Noctua - NH-D15 82.5 CFM CPU Cooler 
*Motherboard:* Asus - TUF X299 MARK 1 ATX LGA2066 Motherboard 
*Memory:* G.Skill - Trident Z 32GB (4 x 8GB) Quad Channel DDR4-3200 16T Memory 
*Storage:* Samsung - 960 PRO 512GB M.2-2280 Solid State Drive 
*Storage:* Crucial - MX300 1.1TB 2.5" Solid State Drive 
*Video Card:* NVIDIA - GeForce GTX Titan X 12GB Video Card 
*Case:* Fractal Design - Define R5 (Black) ATX Mid Tower Case 
*Power Supply:* Corsair AX860 - 860W 80+ Platinum Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply 
*Operating System:* Microsoft - Windows 10 Home OEM 64-bit 
*Case Fan:* Corsair - ML140 Pro 97.0 CFM 140mm Fan 
*Case Fan:* Corsair - ML140 Pro 97.0 CFM 140mm Fan 
*Case Fan:* Corsair - ML140 Pro 97.0 CFM 140mm Fan

----------


## muse017

09 E90 M3 
25,300km when purchased last week
So far loving it and just did complete PPF 

20170713_151205 by dongwoo shin

----------


## blitz

Finally setting up a real woodworking space:

New router table setup:





12"Miter Saw:



3rd shop vac: 



A bunch of 80/20 15 Series and 2040 Series 



Plus a bunch of baltic birch plywood and full extension slides for cabinets.

----------


## swak

Nice setup! 3rd shopvac??? Do you do woodwork commercially or sell it on the side? Or just for your own stuff around the home?

Just picked up a poster on allposters.ca they have some crazy good deals on there right now, send them your email, you get 40% off right now anyways  :Big Grin: 
..Ordered this one in a pretty big size for $280 shipped and framed. I guess i'll see how good it looks when it arrives  :Pooosie:

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

C'mon, hockey season!

----------


## legendboy

> A bunch of 80/20 15 Series and 2040 Series 
> .



Cool stuff, post a link to the spindle

Did you get the 80/20 locally?

----------


## Buster

> 09 E90 M3 
> 25,300km when purchased last week
> So far loving it and just did complete PPF



awesome car. congrats.

----------


## D'z Nutz

> C'mon, hockey season!



Damn that heritage classic jersey is sweet!

----------


## blitz

> Nice setup! 3rd shopvac??? Do you do woodwork commercially or sell it on the side? Or just for your own stuff around the home?[/img]



Most of my portable tools have really good built in dust collection so I have a dedicated Festool vac for those at my main workstation, this one is going to be setup for primary collection on the mitre saw and router table, and I have a little portable Festool Vac for doing stuff around the house. 

Just a hobby I do for fun. Lots of stuff around the house, cabinets, and a few sweet beds. Furniture is the next step and a shop will really help with that.

https://forums.beyond.ca/threads/401...-Bed-Project-2
https://forums.beyond.ca/threads/376...dler-train-bed




> Cool stuff, post a link to the spindle
> 
> Did you get the 80/20 locally?



The motor/controller have just been released so there aren't many reviews, but it's a Canadian company with an excellent reputation so I took the plunge (#routerpun)

Router: http://www.jessemdirect.com/Pow_R_Te...ox_p/05200.htm
Lift: http://www.jessemdirect.com/Mast_R_L...-r-lift-ii.htm

Oh, and I picked up the 15 Series 80/20 from a company in Ontario off of ebay. It was all 46" lengths and not name brand, so I got about 90 feet for $600 including shipping. The smaller 20 series stuff I got locally from a 3d printer and accessories store: ( https://spool3d.ca/2040-aluminum-extrusion-1-meter/ ).

----------


## eblend

Posted about it earlier, but it finally arrive, so here is the pic of the actual car vs stock photo.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> Damn that heritage classic jersey is sweet!



I love it, can't wait for the Whiteout! Such a nice design. Shame it wasn't on clearance like the rest of the Reebok NHL jerseys, and I had to have it shipped from a Jets Store in Winnipeg because you can't get them online anywhere. Worth it!

----------


## Kloubek

The mileage on my Infiniti was getting to a level which started excluding potential buyers when it came time to sell, so I figured I'd get rid of it now before it lost all residual value.

I originally bought the Infiniti M37 for its combo of lux and power, but as I wanted its replacement to both be just a little quicker and a little more lux, there are limited options out there without looking at the "cachet" brands, so....

My replacement, a Jaguar XF-S:

----------


## killramos

Nice!

----------


## superflychief

First trailer.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## roopi

> First trailer.



Not a typical first trailer.  :ROFL!:

----------


## msommers

> The mileage on my Infiniti was getting to a level which started excluding potential buyers when it came time to sell, so I figured I'd get rid of it now before it lost all residual value.
> 
> I originally bought the Infiniti M37 for its combo of lux and power, but as I wanted its replacement to both be just a little quicker and a little more lux, there are limited options out there without looking at the "cachet" brands, so....
> 
> My replacement, a Jaguar XF-S:
> Attachment 79659



Congrats and great choice!! Needs new shoes though  :Wink:

----------


## rx7boi

Mini Museum 3 shipping later this week. Got charged to the CC!

----------


## Kjonus

> First trailer.



Where are you planning on parking that to "camp"?

----------


## superflychief

Hahaha I never said we were camping. Definitely glamping. We got a lot at pine lake.

----------


## Kloubek

> Congrats and great choice!! Needs new shoes though



Thanks all. I don't really mind the wheels, but the basic aluminum-painted colour isn't really ideal. I'm considering replacing and/or refinishing to a different colour - but if I were to replace I'd select the same size, and I really don't need a spare set of wheels since this will not be driven in the winter. So unlike for my Infiniti where I went up 2" and needed a winter set anyway, any replacement here would be solely for show, and I'm not sure I care enough to drop 2g if that is the only reason. We'll see though.

Totally different kind of car from my Infiniti. Even at WOT it's still very quiet and smooth with just a hint of supercharger whine. There is some feedback in the steering (there could be more), but overall the Jaguar is much plusher in both steering and suspension - yet ultimately on par or better in all performance respects. Power is available immediately, and throughout in the rpm range, whereas I had to wring out the Infiniti to get it into the 4-5k area if I wanted to feel it's maximum punch, and the transmission took a second or two to realize I was trying to punch it. So much more usable power, and this car does 0-60 in under 5 seconds (It is tuned) whereas the Infiniti was about 5.5-5.6. Strangely, the Jag FEELS way slower - likely in part due to the active suspension which keeps the front end from rising during acceleration. When traction control intervened in the Infiniti (which was rare since it is AWD) it really cut engine power to almost nothing. But in the Jaguar, even as a RWD, I can't get the tires to spin without completely overriding DSC but yet with it on it is far more subtle and doesn't feel like it is interfering almost at all with a fierce launch. The only thing better on the Infiniti is the interior, imo. The Jag interior is nice, but they did cut a few corners quality-wise, and the design language is far more angular and minimalist whereas my Infiniti is flowing, organic, and dare I say "beautiful".

But in short, I'm a happy camper. It's fast and comfortable - which is exactly what I wanted to replace the Infiniti. Now if only I could stop people from thinking I'm a high roller or vain just because I drive a "Jag".

----------


## Maxt

Ordered a year ago, showed up finally on Tuesday... Looks way better than the digital studio renders I posted before.. I initially wanted a voodoo II, but the SSG has grown on me.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Fucking love the license plate.

Well, and the Viper, too.

----------


## Kloubek

Forget my Jaguar. Now THAT is a sexy car.

Very few vehicles that a ridiculous spoiler like that could look ok on. More pics? Straight on from the rear?

----------


## blitz

Almost as cool as the Viper, Voigtlander 180/4 APO-Lanthar in F mount.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> Almost as cool as the Viper, Voigtlander 180/4 APO-Lanthar in F mount.



Hnnnnnngh, I've wanted one of those for ages, despite not having a real use for it.

----------


## Maxt

> Forget my Jaguar. Now THAT is a sexy car.
> 
> Very few vehicles that a ridiculous spoiler like that could look ok on. More pics? Straight on from the rear?



Not sure if this will work...
Maybe some facebook video savvy mod can fix it.



<iframe src="https://www.facebook.com/plugins/video.php?href=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.facebook.com%2FNorthsideLethbridgeDodge%2Fvideos%2F10154563981011114%2F&show_text=0&width=560" width="560" height="995" style="border:none;overflow:hidden" scrolling="no" frameborder="0" allowTransparency="true" allowFullScreen="true"></iframe>

----------


## R-Audi

Not as cool as a Viper, but keeps thing colder? Missed out on the Kickstarter, so I bought one after. Havent treid it out, but its certainly big and heavy duty.

----------


## lasimmon

^^ what exactly is the deal with the cooler?

----------


## R-Audi

> ^^ what exactly is the deal with the cooler?



Supposedly holds ice 20%% longer than a Yeti, at a fraction of the price. (Estimated 8 days) This one was $330 Cdn compared to $599 for a Yeti. Also has lifetime warranty.

----------


## ganesh

> Supposedly holds ice 20%% longer than a Yeti, at a fraction of the price. (Estimated 8 days) This one was $330 Cdn compared to $599 for a Yeti. Also has lifetime warranty.



Silly question, why you need ice for 8 days in a Cooler?

----------


## R-Audi

Thats just a longevity test, but for example the last time I went camping was for 4 days and the ice in my crappy Coleman $50 cooler was water by the 3rd day. So that means warm beer and food. Nobody wants that.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Coleman make a "better" style of cooler too. The silver "Extreme" ones have about double the insulation of the cheaper ones. Although the downside is that the walls are much thicker, so they hold less. 


I just bought myself some more notebooks.

----------


## lasimmon

^^ I have one of those Coleman ones. And you still have water by day 3.

----------


## R-Audi

If anyone is interested, I also got one for my Father but he thinks its too big. Its the unhinged 70, and at todays exchange its $380 Cdn. Be happy to sell for the same price. (Worth noting, Maluna doesnt ship to Canada, so you would have to add duty and a drive to the border to get one for yourself.)

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> Coleman make a "better" style of cooler too. The silver "Extreme" ones have about double the insulation of the cheaper ones. Although the downside is that the walls are much thicker, so they hold less.



Yeah that's what we have, works great and nowhere near as $$$$ as the Yetis or what have you.

Instead of dumping in ice, I just freeze cheap water bottles. Seems to last just as long, and your stuff stays nice and dry. Did dry ice for a couple of longer trips but it's expensive.

----------


## Darkane

> Attachment 79696
> 
> Ordered a year ago, showed up finally on Tuesday... Looks way better than the digital studio renders I posted before.. I initially wanted a voodoo II, but the SSG has grown on me.



Maximum internetz for that license plate!

We're not worthy.

----------


## jutes

Picked up a 70" Sharp (LC70LE734U) for $600.  :Smilie:

----------


## Kloubek

> The mileage on my Infiniti was getting to a level which started excluding potential buyers when it came time to sell, so I figured I'd get rid of it now before it lost all residual value.
> 
> I originally bought the Infiniti M37 for its combo of lux and power, but as I wanted its replacement to both be just a little quicker and a little more lux, there are limited options out there without looking at the "cachet" brands, so....
> 
> My replacement, a Jaguar XF-S:
> Attachment 79659



Well that was short lived. Purchased and totalled in just over a week.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## msommers

Brutal!!! Hope everyone is ok.

----------


## ganesh

@Kloubek
 Hope everyone is ok.

----------


## Kloubek

Thanks guys. Yeah, a bit of a stiff/sore neck but I should be ok. I was on my way to pick up my son from daycare.... Glad I was alone. I'm now not looking forward to battling with insurance for fair market value as opposed to the deal I managed to get when I bought it. 

It was a weird scenario. I was on the 14 day rule, so I'm covered but the insurer is making it difficult because they barely know the rule. 

I had collision on my Infiniti, but not sure if that entitles me to replacement cost coverage or not.

----------


## redblack

I thought the 14 day rule was only for registration and that insurance had to be in place right away?

----------


## 90_Shelby

> Attachment 79696
> 
> Ordered a year ago, showed up finally on Tuesday... Looks way better than the digital studio renders I posted before.. I initially wanted a voodoo II, but the SSG has grown on me.



More pics! :Shock:

----------


## Kloubek

> I thought the 14 day rule was only for registration and that insurance had to be in place right away?



Common perspective, but no. Talked about in a prior thread already. Lets not bother filling up this thread with stuff about my car and situation anymore; lets just say insurance is 14 days too, but since its rarely done it appears some companies have difficulty handling it. I'd advise against utilizing this unless absolutely required.

----------


## lilmira

I bought a Stelvio jersey and a cowbell at Stelvio Pass, because I'm a tourist.

----------


## dj_rice

Today I did a thing, went for a test drive at the dealer and ended up purchasing same day. I know I know, should of walked out and slept on it first. My first brand new car

----------


## Buster

sweet!

What's the spec?

----------


## ExtraSlow

If you like the car and you can afford it, don't worry about it.

----------


## bjstare

Is that a red sport? I've been interested in those since they came out, but have yet to drive one.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Kids sized twist cone. Big day.

Edit: that's just a picture off the internet, not my family.

----------


## killramos



----------


## dj_rice

> 



Oooooo so this is what they made to compete with PS4 Pro. I don't even have a PS4  :Cry: 


Nice buy!! Do you play BF1?

----------


## killramos

Don't have BF1, Destiny 2 in 3 weeks ( if I ever get a spare 10 minutes to play it ).

Project Cars 2 this fall is going to be amazing.

----------


## JfuckinC

Upgraded my whip. Probably not considered an upgrade to many that ride, but a move up from my entry level RockHopper. What a difference.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Both the TV and my Xbox died on me last week, so picked up a Xbox One S ( couldn't wait for the X!) and the Samsung KS8000 QLED TV. Super excited.

Also picked up a handheld Dyson for the Mrs, so she'll stop complaining about the upright being too heavy. I wanted the V8 but $299 for the V6 + the free cord kit at bestbuy is a no brainer. Smoking deal.

----------


## tirebob



----------


## schocker

> Don't have BF1, Destiny 2 in 3 weeks ( if I ever get a spare 10 minutes to play it ).
> 
> Project Cars 2 this fall is going to be amazing.



BF1 and Titan Fall 2 I believe are now on EA access. Dont get garbage destiny though.
You are forgetting about F1 2017 and Forza 7!!

----------


## killramos

I like Destiny  :ROFL!:  Already got my pre-order in along with the first 2 expansions.

I end up playing PCars way more often than Forza, I barely played FH3 or 6 hours wise. Maybe I will pick it up once its 50% off after 3 weeks as per usual with M$ first party titles... I also don't have EA Access, I think it would be lost on me, haven't been getting as much gaming in lately. Been busy.

----------


## schocker

> I like Destiny  Already got my pre-order in along with the first 2 expansions.
> 
> I end up playing PCars way more often than Forza, I barely played FH3 or 6 hours wise. Maybe I will pick it up once its 50% off after 3 weeks as per usual with M$ first party titles... I also don't have EA Access, I think it would be lost on me, haven't been getting as much gaming in lately. Been busy.



Yeah but they f over xbox owners by charging the same price for dlc and giving you less content for at least one year. 
Nah, first party xbox titles have been pretty expensive as of late. FH3 was great though, but I much prefer motorsport which is my main jam. You need to try harder and make time for games like I do! EA access is great though for only $30/yr if you are looking to try out their sports games or first party titles like BF and Titanfall. I am going to wait for NFS to come to the vault as I will be buying too many racing games this fall.

----------


## SkiBum5.0

New truck for wifey. We were in a company provided Honda Pilot and I couldn't do it anymore
» Click image for larger version

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## D'z Nutz

Tickets to this in 2 weeks at MSG

----------


## Xtrema

> 



Hi 6 teraflops, say hello to my 11 teraflops....



#pcmasterrace

----------


## schocker

> Hi 6 teraflops, say hello to my 11 teraflops....
> 
> 
> 
> #pcmasterrace



Just get both and then you have 17! Impressive on the xbox though since it is only like twice the size of a 1080ti  :ROFL!:

----------


## killramos

> Hi 6 teraflops, say hello to my 11 teraflops....
> 
> 
> 
> #pcmasterrace



And you only paid twice as much for it! Bargoon right there

Lets just pretend not a single other part of your PC costs anything either :eyeroll:

Who has time for gaming pc's... I would spend more time applying updates than using it.

----------


## schocker

> And you only paid twice as much for it! Bargoon right there
> 
> Lets just pretend not a single other part of your PC costs anything either :eyeroll:
> 
> Who has time for gaming pc's... I would spend more time applying updates than using it.



Soooo salty  :ROFL!:  1080ti is a beast and it is fun to plunk down money and then use the computer to play only siege.
Computers update themselves now!

----------


## blitz

I've been picking up some of the 1980's toys I used to have for my kids to play with. Started with Starcom and G1 Dinobots and just bought a M.A.S.K lot

----------


## flipstah

> Tickets to this in 2 weeks at MSG



Oh fuck, he ain't getting younger! I should go to one of his concerts!

----------


## Xtrema

> And you only paid twice as much for it! Bargoon right there
> 
> Lets just pretend not a single other part of your PC costs anything either :eyeroll:
> 
> Who has time for gaming pc's... I would spend more time applying updates than using it.



1.5x as much. But it's all about Project Cars 2 in VR. So it's different mission than couch gaming on a console. Xbox X can wait especially if they start giving them away like Xbox S last boxing week.

----------


## msommers

> Tickets to this in 2 weeks at MSG



God damn I'm jealous. Gary Clark is unreal

----------


## rage2

I forgot how shitty Jimmy Vaughn was. I guess it's hard to stand out when your bro is SRV.

----------


## D'z Nutz

> Oh fuck, he ain't getting younger! I should go to one of his concerts!



I've been wanting to see him for years but kept putting it off. I was planning on going to the 2013 Crossroads Festival but never followed through. Then I got floor seats to his concert in Phoenix a few years back but couldn't find a cheap flight there so skipped it. After BB King died, I decided it was time to stop putting it off. He's doing a couple concert dates in LA the week after too but it's been a few years since I've been in New York and I was in LA last year so it was a no brainer.




> I forgot how shitty Jimmy Vaughn was. I guess it's hard to stand out when your bro is SRV.



Holy fuck, I didn't even know they were related. Hell, when I saw "Vaughn" was going to be there, I just assumed Stevie Ray  :ROFL!:

----------


## Matty_10

New JD 48" zero turn. Turned the old JD 317 into a tiller only as it was a pain in the ass to constantly switch between mower deck and tiller

----------


## Vagabond142

Traded in my Kia Rio5 for this beast....

----------


## rage2

> I've been wanting to see him for years but kept putting it off. I was planning on going to the 2013 Crossroads Festival but never followed through. Then I got floor seats to his concert in Phoenix a few years back but couldn't find a cheap flight there so skipped it. After BB King died, I decided it was time to stop putting it off. He's doing a couple concert dates in LA the week after too but it's been a few years since I've been in New York and I was in LA last year so it was a no brainer.
> 
> Holy fuck, I didn't even know they were related. Hell, when I saw "Vaughn" was going to be there, I just assumed Stevie Ray



Clapton was in Calgary a couple years back. Did you miss it?

SRV has been dead for decades, so I dunno how that would work.  :ROFL!:

----------


## D'z Nutz

> Clapton was in Calgary a couple years back. Did you miss it?



I was only aware of his concert back in like 2007, but never went.




> SRV has been dead for decades, so I dunno how that would work.



I'm a SRV follower (obviously), just familiar with the name and only watched a few of his videos on Youtube.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## shakalaka

Tried really hard for the last 5 days to avoid it but finally caved tonight and placed my order

----------


## Vagabond142

> Nice!!
> 
> Welcome to the ST club!



Thanks! It certainly feels like a little zippy racecar... have to sit on the bolster, then slide in under the wheel XD But Ford really has a gem of an engine in the ST.... give it even a little bit of the beans and it's a freakin rocket. 50 kph comes up.... well, fast :P

----------


## Disoblige

> Thanks! It certainly feels like a little zippy racecar... have to sit on the bolster, then slide in under the wheel XD But Ford really has a gem of an engine in the ST.... give it even a little bit of the beans and it's a freakin rocket. 50 kph comes up.... well, fast :P



Nice upgrade. Congrats.

----------


## jwslam

> Tried really hard for the last 5 days to avoid it but finally caved tonight and placed my order
> 
> <essential phone>



 
@shakalaka
 Let me know in 2 weeks when you wanna sell it  :ROFL!: 

I bought this:

----------


## shakalaka

I will sell my Keyone let me know if you want that lol

----------


## eglove

> Traded in my Kia Rio5 for this beast....





 :Clap:  welcome to the club

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## sabad66

> Picked up a 70" Sharp (LC70LE734U) for $600.



where from?

----------


## jutes

> where from?



Electronics shop in Kamloops. Managed to stuff it into a CX5 and bring it home without damage. Awesome picture, not 4K capable but those channels are still years away. In this town anyway.

----------


## Crazyjoker77

New Hunting Beater

----------


## ExtraSlow

Moar wasp traps!

----------


## hampstor

My first bike.... a 2015 Honda CB300F  :Smilie:  



**Random pic from google.

----------


## taemo

too good of a deal to pass it out :fml:
Sony A7R II


Zeiss 24-70 f/4


time to sell my Fuji gear now

----------


## msommers

Holy shit Earl! Sweet deal!

----------


## taemo

> Holy shit Earl! Sweet deal!



basically got it for the price of the body alone.
it was a used/consignment piece at the camera store and all of them knew the owner and he never used it outside of his house.

snagged it as im heading down to Zion/Antelope next week and will give this combo a test.

----------


## blitz

> too good of a deal to pass it out :fml:
> Sony A7R II
> 
> 
> Zeiss 24-70 f/4
> 
> 
> time to sell my Fuji gear now



Did you buys Gary's? That did seem like an awesome price.

----------


## taemo

> Did you buys Gary's? That did seem like an awesome price.



I saw that, hell of a deal but passed on it as I wasn't even planning to get a A7RII at all lol.
Was toying with the idea of going back to Sony so that I can use my Nikon and Pentax lenses, went to TCS to see if they had any used A7 but there was only this combo. Gave them an offer and they accepted it.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

Finally snagged some Metric and SAE ratcheting box end wrenches on sale.

----------


## D'z Nutz

> I saw that, hell of a deal but passed on it as I wasn't even planning to get a A7RII at all lol.
> Was toying with the idea of going back to Sony so that I can use my Nikon and Pentax lenses, went to TCS to see if they had any used A7 but there was only this combo. Gave them an offer and they accepted it.



Didn't you give me an F-mount to E-mount adapter? You can have it back if you need it.

----------


## taemo

> Didn't you give me an F-mount to E-mount adapter? You can have it back if you need it.



i'm good, i kept all my Fuji and Sony adapters since i tend to switch between the 2 all the time  :ROFL!:

----------


## asp integra

Couldn't walk by this yesterday without buying a bottle

----------


## HiTempguy1

This is going to make me poor  :Cry:  But it will be good for the business and good for building race cars  :Big Grin:  Only 10 minutes off H2 between Red Deer and Edmonton. The "office" has gotta go, but that's next years project along with the 35x90 shop!

----------


## jampack

They further dropped the price of the Castelli Bibshort to 35% off today! If you want a high quality, good bibshort, I'd get this one now especially with this price!

https://www.mec.ca/en/product/5035-0...e-X2-Bibshorts

 :Big Grin:

----------


## msommers

Cheers! Better pounce on this in case my Wiggle order fell of the boat.

----------


## Buster

Got this for a guys who works for me, and has done some good stuff this year. I hear it's great.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

» Click image for larger version

Didn't particularly need a macro lens, but I have uses for it and some vendors are blowing out the older version for $300 now that the VC version is in stock.

Edit: Ordered one of these as well.

----------


## SKR

Ordered this



and this



and these



and I think some of these, just waiting to confirm what size will fit



to go on this

----------


## Disoblige

^^ Nice. Is that thing going to get a sick paint job too?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Big day at my house. Bought this stuff:

----------


## SKR

> ^^ Nice. Is that thing going to get a sick paint job too?



That'll be the second last thing I do. Going to do suspension first, then motor/transmission, then probably swap out the static drop for airbags when I can afford to, then body and paint, and interior last.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Nikon D850 Body:


And some memory to go with it:


Radio flash triggers:


Flights to Europe for ~3 weeks:



Another 1TB SSD:


And a new game:

----------


## msommers

^^Congrats on the D850! And the other stuff too I guess  :Angel:

----------


## D'z Nutz

> » Click image for larger version
> 
> Didn't particularly need a macro lens, but I have uses for it and some vendors are blowing out the older version for $300 now that the VC version is in stock.



Damn, for $300 that's really tempting.




> Edit: Ordered one of these as well.



Nice! FYI, I have the Nikon dock if you ever need it.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> ^^Congrats on the D850! And the other stuff too I guess



Thank you sir.

----------


## R-Audi

Ordered some sliders for my GX470 from Element Fabrication in Edmonton and they got delivered this past weekend! Now to get them painted and installed!

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> Damn, for $300 that's really tempting.
> 
> Nice! FYI, I have the Nikon dock if you ever need it.



Yeah 300 was too cheap to pass up. I didn't know you had the dock, I definitely picked one up off of kijiji the other day, haha.

----------


## D'z Nutz

> Yeah 300 was too cheap to pass up. I didn't know you had the dock, I definitely picked one up off of kijiji the other day, haha.



Yeah I picked it up knowing I'd end up with at least a Sigma lens eventually. I haven't used it yet though.

----------


## taemo

was able to return the FE 24-70 f4 at The Camera Store and picked up this instead.

----------


## D'z Nutz

> was able to return the FE 24-70 f4 at The Camera Store and picked up this instead.

----------


## dj_rice

Car Stuff
» Click image for larger version


Colognes
Theres a huge thread going on about Creed Aventus from Costco on RFD. Bottles selling for $60 @ Costco and re-selling for $300+ on Kijiji? I have no idea WTF that is about so I bought some clones to see what the fuss is all about
Insurrection Pure II
» Click image for larger version

Club De Nuit Intense Man
» Click image for larger version

----------


## Buster

Are guys wearing perfume again? Seems pretty 90s to me.

----------


## schocker

> Car Stuff
> Colognes
> Theres a huge thread going on about Creed Aventus from Costco on RFD. Bottles selling for $60 @ Costco and re-selling for $300+ on Kijiji? I have no idea WTF that is about so I bought some clones to see what the fuss is all about



I have aventus, it is awesome. Didn't bother checking though as the rfd gremlins have their way as soon as the store opens.

----------


## boarderfatty

Signed the paperwork on this over the weekend, home is in Toronto, in the core, just west of Downtown. Detached home, 3+1 bedroom, 4 bathroom, approx 1600sqft above grade, detached 2 car garage in the back. House has been completely gutted and updated, basement was dug down and underpinned with 9' ceilings. 

There isnt really a yard besides the garden up front, it needs A/C installed, and the garage has to be rebuilt, but its difficult to get much more than this in the Toronto core unless you spend serious $$$$

----------


## ExtraSlow

Looks well kept and has some curb appeal. Nice.

----------


## boarderfatty

> Looks well kept and has some curb appeal. Nice.



Yeah the house was extensively renovated starting in 2015 until currently where they have been working on the exterior siding and trim when the owners got divorced. They wanted a quick closing so we were able to get it based on the fact we went in at asking and offered no conditions and 21 day closing. We beat out a bunch of other offers that were well over asking but some had conditions and others had 60 or 90 day closings. If I was the seller I would have thought that waiting an extra month or two for an additional $100 to 200k would be worth it, but their loss is our gain. this is their list of some mentionable upgrades

*Upstairs renovated 2015 - 2016*
New paintwork, electrical, plumbing and drainage Argon gas filled double glazed windows
All natural solid red oak flooring
All new bathroom fittings and fixtures
New flued, Valor Plus remote controlled gas fireplace New PEX piping to new and refurbished radiators
Kitchen: Italian Quartz kitchen counter top and island, Bosch ovens, cook top and French door fridge, Miele inbuilt dishwasher Powerful inbuilt stainless steel range hood
Bosch washer and condensing clothes dryer
Garage rewired, new roof and eaves troughs
Schlage keypad door locks with deadbolt on rear and basement doors

*Basement renovated in 2015*
Basement dug out and underpinned
Hydronic in-floor heating
New paintwork on all surfaces
Floor - hard trowel finish with wax coating 2015
Argon gas filled double glazed windows (all egress windows)
HVAC system and hot water storage
Smoke and carbon monoxide detectors

Vitodens 100 gas-fired wall-mounted condensing boiler with modulating stainless steel cylinder burner and Inox-Radial heat exchanger surface (2013)

----------


## JordanEG6

Lots of grown-up purchases in here lately. 
I almost feel silly for posting this, but I've been waiting all summer.  :Big Grin: 
Woke up early for this today.

----------


## Disoblige

^^ Wow. I almost don't even want to open it if I had that. Very nice.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

Super jealous. I want one but it doesn't match the rest of my collection.

----------


## corsvette

Pick it up next week (same exact car as pictured). Brass hat car, 2200km on it. Sadly it,s not a V, just a V-Sport (TTV6 @ 420 HP) Should be fun though!

----------


## rage2

Only took 6 months to source out a pair that fits my big feet.

----------


## blownz

> Lots of grown-up purchases in here lately. 
> I almost feel silly for posting this, but I've been waiting all summer. 
> Woke up early for this today.



I got that for my son on his 7th b-day. He is 9 now and it is still his favorite lego. Most things he pulls a part and makes different stuff with, but this is one of the few he keeps as it was meant to be.

----------


## benyl

> I got that for my son on his 7th b-day. He is 9 now and it is still his favorite lego. Most things he pulls a part and makes different stuff with, but this is one of the few he keeps as it was meant to be.



Pretty sure that was just released. It's $900.

https://shop.lego.com/en-CA/Millenni...ack=checkprice

You might have gotten this one?

https://shop.lego.com/en-CA/Millennium-Falcon-75105

$180

----------


## taemo

> Lots of grown-up purchases in here lately. 
> I almost feel silly for posting this, but I've been waiting all summer. 
> Woke up early for this today.



you ended up making most of us jealous instead  :Drool: 

are you going to build it or keep is as a collection? post pics once done

----------


## JordanEG6

> Pretty sure that was just released. It's $900.
> 
> https://shop.lego.com/en-CA/Millenni...ack=checkprice



Correct. It was released this morning. There were only 22 units and 1 per customer limit. Had to get up at 4am and head to Chinook. lol.




> you ended up making most of us jealous instead 
> 
> are you going to build it or keep is as a collection? post pics once done



I'm struggling with that at the moment. It will take quite some discipline to not open it. So I don't know yet. 
If I do, I will for sure post a pic or two.

----------


## The_Penguin

> Pick it up next week (same exact car as pictured). Brass hat car, 2200km on it. Sadly it,s not a V, just a V-Sport (TTV6 @ 420 HP) Should be fun though!
> [



Damn! Nice looking ride.

----------


## Brent.ff



----------


## D'z Nutz

Hey! You did it!

----------


## jampack

> 



Nice man! Awesome purchase! Congrats!  :Smilie: 


That UCS Millennium Falcon is amazing! It's just so expensive lol. Good thing is, I only collect modular and select cars/models so I don't feel guilty not getting it hehe.

----------


## Brent.ff

> Hey! You did it!



The guy at MEC Fought me a bit on the additional discount, but couldn't find anywhere that actually stopped the extra 10% off.. so ya pulled the trigger. Bike fit tomorrow then time to ride!

----------


## eblend

Upgraded my old RF remote to this. Pretty slick

----------


## D'z Nutz

> The guy at MEC Fought me a bit on the additional discount, but couldn't find anywhere that actually stopped the extra 10% off.. so ya pulled the trigger. Bike fit tomorrow then time to ride!



I'm not really into black bikes, but this one looks really sharp!

----------


## rage2

> Upgraded my old RF remote to this. Pretty slick



I hate how they combined the fast forward and chapter skip buttons. I use fast forward/rewind as well as skip fwd/reverse a lot, and combining the 2 to use press/press and hold makes it unusable. I ended up programming skip fwd/reverse buttons on each activity that needs it, which needs me to look at the remote instead of feel the buttons. 

I upgraded the home theater to it, but for all other rooms i stuck with the 900 version of the elite for the extra buttons. Dunno what I’m going to do when they die.

----------


## msommers

> The guy at MEC Fought me a bit on the additional discount, but couldn't find anywhere that actually stopped the extra 10% off.. so ya pulled the trigger. Bike fit tomorrow then time to ride!



This is one sexy beast! Congrats man! Was the bike regular price or on-sale?

----------


## taemo

> 



nice choice! of the 3 that you listed on the other thread, the ghost was my pick

----------


## ZeroGravity

> The guy at MEC Fought me a bit on the additional discount, but couldn't find anywhere that actually stopped the extra 10% off.. so ya pulled the trigger. Bike fit tomorrow then time to ride!



Congrats on the new bike! Yeah, the 10% off apparently aren't applicable to items that is already on clearance.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> Correct. It was released this morning. There were only 22 units and 1 per customer limit. Had to get up at 4am and head to Chinook. lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm struggling with that at the moment. It will take quite some discipline to not open it. So I don't know yet. 
> If I do, I will for sure post a pic or two.



Build it! Do it! DOOO ITTTT!
I'll build it for you.

----------


## Brent.ff

> I'm not really into black bikes, but this one looks really sharp!



Its not nearly as black in person, actually has a bit of a grey-blue trend to it on the top.





> This is one sexy beast! Congrats man! Was the bike regular price or on-sale?



It retailed for $3000, was on clearance for 2350, and i bought a race package where you get 10% off for instore purchases on the day you pickup your package. The guy behind the counter was being a bit of a dick saying that i was exploiting the system, however i had gotten it in writing from their online help that you could stack the 10% discount on-top of clearances. We'll see if they have a little explainer in the store next time. So came out to ~2100 + tax, so about 30% off. Not too shabby.. excited to get it out.

----------


## msommers

Yeah in the race package is says only regular priced items so good call bringing that in! The guy is probably pissed because you got a better deal than he could have as an employee (maybe). Or your shirt wasn't made of hemp.

----------


## blownz

> Pretty sure that was just released. It's $900.
> 
> https://shop.lego.com/en-CA/Millenni...ack=checkprice
> 
> You might have gotten this one?
> 
> https://shop.lego.com/en-CA/Millennium-Falcon-75105
> 
> $180



Holy shit yeah! I didn't notice. That is crazy but impressive though.  :thumbs up:   :Pimpin':

----------


## legendboy

afraid getting stuck in the snow with m/t slicks 

went from 33x12.5R18 open counry m/t to 275/70R18. ride much nicer

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## lilmira

bought winter tires and wheels from bob because i have no skills

----------


## swak

Probably a stupid purchase, but can't stand my collars flaring out anymore when I don't want to wear a tie... Bought these...

Wurkin Stiffs - magnetic collar stays
 


... will advise on if they're crap or not lol

----------


## SilverRex

> Build it! Do it! DOOO ITTTT!
> I'll build it for you.



I picked one up 2 weeks ago when lego store had a couple. My bigger issue is finding a display case for it. any ideas?

----------


## KPHMPH

> Probably a stupid purchase, but can't stand my collars flaring out anymore when I don't want to wear a tie... Bought these...
> 
> Wurkin Stiffs - magnetic collar stays
>  
> 
> 
> ... will advise on if they're crap or not lol



Best. Purchase. Ever.

I have these and they make your shirt look 200% all the time.

Would recommend.

----------


## shakalaka

Picked this up the other day; just the modular smart watch for the moment, will pick up the mechanical module shortly;

----------


## msommers

I hate flaring dress shirts too and have suffered with those plastic ones. Where did you buy the Wurkin Stiffs stays? The magnetic is genius, I love it!

----------


## SkiBum5.0

^ I tried them. Great until you lose the tiny magnets.

----------


## swak

> I hate flaring dress shirts too and have suffered with those plastic ones. Where did you buy the Wurkin Stiffs stays? The magnetic is genius, I love it!



I just bought them off their webpage, Harry Rosen also carries them. But cheaper online 
https://wurkinstiffs.com/

----------


## speedog

Or 10 rare earth magnets for $6.99 at Princess Auto, on sale now for $2.83 or just get some free rare earth magnets out any old CD or DVD drive/player you might have lying around.

----------


## JordanEG6

> I picked one up 2 weeks ago when lego store had a couple. My bigger issue is finding a display case for it. any ideas?



If I ever get around to building mine, I'm probably going to make a coffee table with an acrylic top. The most expensive piece will be the acrylic, but it shouldn't cost too much considering.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Ups, nas and a used media box.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> I picked one up 2 weeks ago when lego store had a couple. My bigger issue is finding a display case for it. any ideas?



No idea what the dimensions are. Largest one I have is the Helicarrier, and it sits on top of my TV media center from Ikea.

That being said, I'll happily display it at my place for you.

----------


## speedog

> Ups, nas and a used media box.



What exactly makes an UPS a 'gaming system' UPS?

----------


## SilverRex

just used my free lego vip points to order this on lego store online. This rocket has been in high demand and it has been a while since it was restocked online.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> What exactly makes an UPS a 'gaming system' UPS?



Nothing as far as I could tell. I don't do gaming anyway, I just bought the UPS that seemed good at a price point I liked. Hard to find a pure sine wave output for a decent price.

----------


## schocker

> just used my free lego vip points to order this on lego store online. This rocket has been in high demand and it has been a while since it was restocked online.



The key is not to try and pull the stages apart above a tile floor  :ROFL!:

----------


## HiTempguy1

I am way more excited about this than anyone has a right to be.

It's a grey water all-in-one pump for buildings where there isn't enough slope to get at grade/basement plumbing to drain. And surprisingly enough, they are supposed to be very reliable. It solves a lot of my plumbing issues  :ROFL!:

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> just used my free lego vip points to order this on lego store online. This rocket has been in high demand and it has been a while since it was restocked online.




Damnit. This one actually is on my buy list. I want to put it on an ikea floating shelf.

----------


## SilverRex

> Damnit. This one actually is on my buy list. I want to put it on an ikea floating shelf.



out of stock again lol

----------


## KPHMPH

Got around to finally getting my northern winter beater! 
05' GT Legacy - 100k on it

----------


## jampack

> Damnit. This one actually is on my buy list. I want to put it on an ikea floating shelf.



I think I posted it somewhere in the forums but I got mine from Lego store at Chinook. They get their shipments every Thursday so I would call them when they open around 9 or 10 AM and see if they were able to get some.

----------


## taemo

bought a 2nd Yashica 124-G that I will keep stock as it is


as my current one has been bastardized  :ROFL!: 
My Yashica 124-G  :Smilie:  by Earl Dieta, on Flickr

----------


## dj_rice

> Got around to finally getting my northern winter beater! 
> 05' GT Legacy - 100k on it
> 
> » Click image for larger version
> » Click image for larger version




Good buy. Better than your Xterra search. Co-worker picked a Legacy for winter as well. What winter tires are u going with on it

» Click image for larger version

The days of burning cds are over  :Smilie:  never had a car with a USB connection before, so easy for music transfers now

----------


## jwslam

And a set of studded winters from 
@GTR_Auto

Best price after calling a few places and looking at some online retailers  :thumbs up: 

Just awaiting delivery and installation

----------


## shakalaka

Picked these up as a winter set for the 440...will be throwing on my left over winter tires from the M3 on them. And I know..I know about the colour...but I was bored out of my mind with the car and thought maybe if I do something different that'll help me in want to keep it until next June. Plus this set was local at a good price with 2 brand new rims so said fuck it.

----------


## KPHMPH

> Good buy. Better than your Xterra search. Co-worker picked a Legacy for winter as well. What winter tires are u going with on it
> 
> » Click image for larger version
> 
> The days of burning cds are over  never had a car with a USB connection before, so easy for music transfers now



Not sure yet, I want to keep this a budget car but my other half always wants top of the line winter tires.

----------


## mzdspd

> Not sure yet, I want to keep this a budget car but my other half always wants top of the line winter tires.



I think you said before that you are doing lots of highway driving? If that was the case, I would buy a quality set because the cheaper winter tires are very floaty and mushy at highway speeds. Blizzaks, Xice and Nokian all seem to be worth the money for highway driving IMO.

----------


## KPHMPH

Yes, that was the plan..... I changed it this morning. 

Taking the car up to GP and just going to fly back and forth..... I hate wasting 8 hours everytime I want to come home.

Plus flights are cheap / use points.

----------


## killramos

> I was bored out of my mind with the car and thought maybe if I do something different that'll help me in want to keep it until next June.



Should start the new thread then?

----------


## shakalaka

> Should start the new thread then?





Haha perhaps closer to the time. I am seriously considering a M2 as a potential due to the reviews it's been getting but may end up something completely different like the 5 series. One thing is for sure, that is June is the latest I will be keeping this one till.

----------


## killramos

Lol if you buy an M2 you will replace it within 3 months. Guaranteed. 

You are way too picky and the 2 series has some obvious drawbacks that you need to be able to get over to enjoy the car.

----------


## ganesh

> Lol if you buy an M2 you will replace it within 3 months. Guaranteed. 
> 
> You are way too picky and the 2 series has some obvious drawbacks that you need to be able to get over to enjoy the car.



 
@shakalaka
 IMO you need to move away from BMW. I think scene of change will help you. 
I agree with killramos if you were not happy with M3 I am not sure how you can be happy with a M2. The ride on M2 will be much stiffer and harsher compared to a M3. M2 is really good car but I don't think you will be happy with it.

----------


## shakalaka

Honestly the only reason I keep sticking with BMW is due to the fact I switch so often and they are the only ones able to make financial deals that don't result me in losing money. Would love to get back into an AMG or try an Audi or a Porsche but just not willing to take a substantial financial hit to do that. The lease term I negotiated with my BMW guy now is that I can pretty much get a brand new leased vehicle every year regardless of the mileage without incurring an penalties. And I sent up a lease term as long as possible to keep the payments down...so it's that cycle. Only way would be to keep it the whole term or try and flip in the middle...if one of those options happen then I will most likely switch to something else.

----------


## killramos

Have you ever considered just buying a car?

I have never understood people and the car payment merry go round...

----------


## shakalaka

Actually this is the first time I have leased. After considering all my options and speaking with my accountant we determined leasing is the better way to go for me because of lots of reasons. Big one being how quickly I get bored and switch I don't have to deal with the depreciation myself plus it translates better come the tax season as far as my PC is concerned. I don't baby the leased car like I did every other time and worried about putting mileage and depreciating value and what not. That reason alone was good enough for me to be honest because not having to worry SO much that I am always turning around to look at the car in parking lots, thinking about them sitting outside while I am having dinner or shopping (I know) etc was way too much. Almost feels like freedom. I can't even imagine how I'll be when I get a super car or something. Haha.

----------


## SilverRex

Picking this up afterwork at the lego store. Its 2x VIP week

----------


## The_Penguin

Just grabbed 3 of these. Easy set-up, works great with Amazon Echo. Decent price.

----------


## jacky4566

Finally upgrade from old iPhone 5. Been drinking the apple cool-aid but a headphone port is none-negotiable for me.

----------


## TomcoPDR

Can't wait to drive around test this puppy out.

----------


## jacky4566

> Can't wait to drive around test this puppy out.



TomcoPDR what is it? Glow in the dark hockey puck? haha!

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> TomcoPDR what is it? Glow in the dark hockey puck? haha!



https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...trap-indicator

----------


## ganesh

> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...trap-indicator



 
@TomcoPDR
 how this is different from having Waze? Or a GPS Enabled Radar Detector?

----------


## D'z Nutz

> Can't wait to drive around test this puppy out.






> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...trap-indicator



Oh sweet, let us know if it works! I got nailed by photo radar on Sunday  :Bang Head:

----------


## firebane

> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...trap-indicator



"
Does it work in my city?

We have mapped each TrapTap to work in over 60 countries. Odds are your location has been mapped.
"

And how do we find this out before backing?

----------


## TomcoPDR

> @TomcoPDR
>  how this is different from having Waze? Or a GPS Enabled Radar Detector?



 
@ganesh



Just got it in mail, so can't comment on practicality difference right now.

I "believe" (bought it based on marketing materials) it just adds visual, a single action device, price point than radar (think it was on sale Bestbuy online $150-$175 can't rmb)... And I definitely might not start the Waze app everytime I get in the car.

Guess we'll see how it goes

----------


## TomcoPDR

> Oh sweet, let us know if it works! I got nailed by photo radar on Sunday



Drove around 30-40 km within the city. I have mix emotions using this device. On one hand (the concept; still need longer testing and with different environments), it's a simple user friendly gadget. However, it kinda dumbs you down as a driver, like having full time driving instructor babysitting your driving with GDL (i.e. takes the fun and risk outta driving, what's next? might as well nanny state government intervention with auto makers with insurance bureaus activating these systems built-in to your vehicle's ECU regulate ur rides like Speeders then)... For red light/radars, the device flashes beeps red, it feels more like I'm getting called up for my table of 5 at Wolfgang. The yellow for school, still flashes at 1am (yes, you can use the app to turn off school zones or other warnings, but then what's the point in having it)

I guess it just depends on the user/potential buyer's risk tolerance. For $150-199 of prevention, or $250-300 ish? of consequence IF/WHEN occurs. (again, haven't used long enough to provide reasonable definite opinion)

I'd say more for limo/taxi/uber drivers, GDL drivers, college age or younger, women... All others wanting to drive like a man, like taking that super hottie one nighter home, you know she too hot to be clean; take the raw dawg consequence like a man, or proceed with caution play safe.

That said, yup, I'd totally resell my unit at cost (minus $10-15) or something.

----------


## The_Penguin

I've been on the fence about buying one of these for a while now. My 16-35 L isn't always wide enough (I shoot crop bodies) and this lens is light and quiet for video.
Was watching one on Kijiji, but noticed this week that a few stores have it on for $100.00 off the normal price, so I finally pulled the trigger.

----------


## phreezee

Got a hot deal of 20% off two QC35-II. I don't even think the QC35-I has even been under $399. Looking forward to my next flight.
» Click image for larger version

----------


## lilmira

pre-order the book, should be great for coffee table

----------


## Aleks

A new winter ride.

----------


## SkiBum5.0

^ show that neighbour who's the mid-size boss!

----------


## ExtraSlow

My life is exciting.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Beyond may go terminal if you keep posting about it.

----------


## blitz

Found a 19 PCE for almost 40% off  :Smilie:

----------


## D'z Nutz

> Beyond may go terminal if you keep posting about it.



I like to think we're a little more grounded than that.




> Found a 19 PCE for almost 40% off



 :Shock:

----------


## hurrdurr

» Click image for larger version

----------


## taemo

> Found a 19 PCE for almost 40% off



damn nice! :o
cant wait to see shots taken with it

----------


## blitz

> damn nice! :o
> cant wait to see shots taken with it



Just got th amazon package, had a fucking 55-200mm inside the 19mm PCE box. It was from warehouse deals, so someone obviously bought it, kept the $4300 lens and returned a $150 lens.

----------


## taemo

> Just got th amazon package, had a fucking 55-200mm inside the 19mm PCE box. It was from warehouse deals, so someone obviously bought it, kept the $4300 lens and returned a $150 lens.



damn that is shitty, let us know how the return process goes.
makes you wonder how the hell they failed to inspect the item when it was returned the first time

----------


## D'z Nutz

> Just got th amazon package, had a fucking 55-200mm inside the 19mm PCE box. It was from warehouse deals, so someone obviously bought it, kept the $4300 lens and returned a $150 lens.



Mother fucker.

----------


## NissanFanBoy

https://www.sportchek.ca/categories/...332347085.html

Plus 10% off....pretty decent jacket for under $90, I've never been into buying expensive flashy brand name jackets (can proudly say I have never owned nor would I ever be caught dead in a Canada Goose coat) and I don't believe in supporting the down feather industry, so this is perfect, can layer enough underneath for winter and wear it in the spring and fall.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> Just got th amazon package, had a fucking 55-200mm inside the 19mm PCE box. It was from warehouse deals, so someone obviously bought it, kept the $4300 lens and returned a $150 lens.



Holy shit, what a downer.

----------


## adam c

$208.00 of groceries that really shouldn't be that expensive

----------


## msommers

@blitz
 Hopefully they give you a brand new one for the same price.

----------


## blitz

> damn that is shitty, let us know how the return process goes.
> makes you wonder how the hell they failed to inspect the item when it was returned the first time






> Mother fucker.






> Holy shit, what a downer.






> @blitz
>  Hopefully they give you a brand new one for the same price.



Yup, pretty shitty. $4350 lens for $2750, I had been watching it for weeks as the price crept down. The Lee filter adapter is already on its way from BH. No replacement with a new one, Warehouse deals are one offs. No way I'm paying $4.5k for it.  :Cry: 

#firstworldproblems

----------


## bjstare

> Got a hot deal of 20% off two QC35-II. I don't even think the QC35-I has even been under $399. Looking forward to my next flight.
> » Click image for larger version



Where'd you find that? These never go on sale. I'm currently rocking the qc25, but am going to pick up 35s soon. I fly for wok more weeks than not, and can't believe how long I went without them.

----------


## dj_rice

» Click image for larger version


» Click image for larger version

----------


## taemo

> Yup, pretty shitty. $4350 lens for $2750, I had been watching it for weeks as the price crept down. The Lee filter adapter is already on its way from BH. No replacement with a new one, Warehouse deals are one offs. No way I'm paying $4.5k for it. 
> 
> #firstworldproblems



does this mean that getting the PC 19mm is ultimately inevitable then?  :ROFL!: 
there's one on FM going for 2700 US$

----------


## phreezee

> Where'd you find that? These never go on sale. I'm currently rocking the qc25, but am going to pick up 35s soon. I fly for wok more weeks than not, and can't believe how long I went without them.



TheSource.ca had a price error over the weekend, and the deal is dead now. Their Partner Savings Program gives discounts but does not apply to Bose. But since these were a brand new item, they added it to the site and forgot to exempt it from the program.
So I Googled a PSP registration code and signed up to get the discount price to appear. Knowing it was a price error and the likelihood of my order being cancelled, I got BestBuy to price match it by logging into their system and showing them the price. Quite the hoops to jump through, but I saved $180+tax on 2 of them.  :Big Grin:

----------


## realazy

Just bought the Dyson supersonic hair dryer for the missus off the Ebay Dyson Store for $339.99 including tax. Extra 20% off with the code POWERFUL.

It's still expensive for a hair dryer, but much cheaper than brand new retail. I've had excellent experiences with Dyson Refurbs.

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/like/16267249...=ps&dispItem=1

----------


## 03ozwhip

why the fuck would you spend that much on a hair dryer? that just blows my fucking mind. my wife has had the same hair dryer I bought her 5 years ago for $30...

----------


## realazy

> why the fuck would you spend that much on a hair dryer? that just blows my fucking mind. my wife has had the same hair dryer I bought her 5 years ago for $30...



Why do people buy expensive anything when there are cheaper alternatives?

Most reviews have the hair dryer cutting down drying time by half due to much more air flow. The missus spends 20+ minutes on a regular blow dryer, so if this can save 10 minutes a day, that is worth it.

----------


## phreezee

> » Click image for larger version




Is it really cast iron? Looks more like carbon steel. Superstore or No Frills?

----------


## Swank

Regarding the Dyson hair dryer, I'm tempted to get one for my wife too for the same reason but that price is really tough to swallow. Any idea if those are on display somewhere to try out?

----------


## realazy

> Regarding the Dyson hair dryer, I'm tempted to get one for my wife too for the same reason but that price is really tough to swallow. Any idea if those are on display somewhere to try out?



If any place would have the Dyson Supersonic to try out, it would be Sephora. You better hurry though, the extra 20% off on the Dyson Ebay oulet is only good till tomorrow.

----------


## speedog

> Why do people buy expensive anything when there are cheaper alternatives?
> 
> Most reviews have the hair dryer cutting down drying time by half due to much more air flow. The missus spends 20+ minutes on a regular blow dryer, so if this can save 10 minutes a day, that is worth it.



Because Dyson?

----------


## The_Penguin

> Just bought the Dyson supersonic hair dryer for the missus off the Ebay Dyson Store for $339.99 including tax. Extra 20% off with the code POWERFUL.
> 
> It's still expensive for a hair dryer, but much cheaper than brand new retail. I've had excellent experiences with Dyson Refurbs.
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/like/16267249...=ps&dispItem=1



This guy is entertaining, and seems to be pretty smart about stuff. If I remember correctly, he gave it a decent grade.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-vJxez9UF8

----------


## dj_rice

> Is it really cast iron? Looks more like carbon steel. Superstore or No Frills?



No Frills and I believe its carbon steel. But it is heavy. Haven't used it yet, just bought it cuz cheap and better to buy and have and forget than to miss out on a RFD deal and regret :P

----------


## captain134

> This guy is entertaining, and seems to be pretty smart about stuff. If I remember correctly, he gave it a decent grade.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-vJxez9UF8



Was gonna post this as well. AVE is the best.

----------


## phreezee

> No Frills and I believe its carbon steel. But it is heavy. Haven't used it yet, just bought it cuz cheap and better to buy and have and forget than to miss out on a RFD deal and regret :P



Yup, buy now, think later  :Big Grin:

----------


## XylathaneGTR

> Yup, buy now, think later



you think he woulda learned based on how well the last time worked out...

----------


## Kloubek

So, went to Vancouver this weekend to pick up a replacement for my totalled XF. And it is....



...another XF.

Prefer the black, but whatcha gonna do. The supercharged V8 model doesn't come up for sale often - nor at the price I paid, and especially not with only 60k on the odo....

----------


## flipstah

Sexy! <3

----------


## 88CRX

> A new winter ride.



Nice!

What sort of Tacoma deals are around these days? Assume you got a good deal, seems like you normally do.

----------


## Disoblige

> Nice!
> 
> What sort of Tacoma deals are around these days? Assume you got a good deal, seems like you normally do.



Interested as well. Post or PM us details  :Smilie:

----------


## dj_rice

Free thanks to the Energy Efficiency Program. On sale @ Lowes for $99. PM @ HD for $89+tax. Program sends you a $100 rebate. Rebate also applies to the Nests and Ecobee 3's as well.

----------


## ExtraSlow

What model is that? Does it have humidity and outside temperature as well?

----------


## bigbadboss101

I am contemplating because I don't think we qualify for a free one since ours is a programmable thermostat even though it's not very new.

----------


## rage2

> I am contemplating because I don't think we qualify for a free one since ours is a programmable thermostat even though it's not very new.



The rebate is completely different. It doesn't care what you already have, it's just a $100 rebate for qualified fancy thermostat purchases. You can get 2 rebates per household.

https://www.efficiencyalberta.ca/onl...t-thermostats/

----------


## bigbadboss101

> The rebate is completely different. It doesn't care what you already have, it's just a $100 rebate for qualified fancy thermostat purchases. You can get 2 rebates per household.
> 
> https://www.efficiencyalberta.ca/onl...t-thermostats/



Yes I understand what you are saying. However I heard that people with old non programmable thermostats will be contacted and will be offered the Ecobee 3 lite free. Is that confirmed I don't know. When the guy was here he took a picture of the control. If they offer me a free one then I wouldn't go buy one. OTOH if I know they would not then I am pondering the idea of getting one, and sending in for the $100 rebate.

----------


## flipstah

> Free thanks to the Energy Efficiency Program. On sale @ Lowes for $99. PM @ HD for $89+tax. Program sends you a $100 rebate. Rebate also applies to the Nests and Ecobee 3's as well.



Oh sweet, thanks!

----------


## G-ZUS

> Free thanks to the Energy Efficiency Program. On sale @ Lowes for $99. PM @ HD for $89+tax. Program sends you a $100 rebate. Rebate also applies to the Nests and Ecobee 3's as well.



Nice find! No longer on sale @ lowes unfortunately

----------


## flipstah

> nice find! No longer on sale @ lowes unfortunately



fuuu

----------


## dj_rice

> What model is that? Does it have humidity and outside temperature as well?



Honeywell Lyric T5. Not sure if it does humidity and outside temp

Heres a list of qualifying thermostats that you can apply the $100 rebate too

https://www.efficiencyalberta.ca/onl...t-thermostats/

Yes the program offers the free thermostat if you have an ancient old one, but you gotta wait for them to confirm at your house, then book an appointment in future and yada yada, this route, you get a free one right away and yes it ain't no Ecobee 3 Lite but its good enough for my usage.



And its on sale still at Bestbuy $99 but sale ends tonight so if you want to cash in on this rebate, buy nao!! Sorry I should posted this up when I originally bought it, then you all could of got the HD deal. Cause basically the government paid you $10 to go buy one and $100 rebate  :Smilie:

----------


## rx7boi

Thanks, I put in an order for one.

----------


## Kloubek

Just received and hooked up the T5 last night. Works well. Don't believe it has humidity but it does use the weather networks to establish outside temperature. $99 at BB and get all that back.

----------


## dj_rice

> Just received and hooked up the T5 last night. Works well. Don't believe it has humidity but it does use the weather networks to establish outside temperature. $99 at BB and get all that back.



Nice!!! I gotta hook mine up soon and figure out how to wire it up, I don't believe I have a C-wire which is used to keep the thermostat powered on/running. 

But carry on thread

----------


## eblend

> You can get 2 rebates per household.
> 
> https://www.efficiencyalberta.ca/onl...t-thermostats/



Where did you see the 2 rebates part? Looked around and didn't really see. Thinking of getting a couple of these thermostats.

----------


## G-ZUS

Rona won't price match BB, not sure about Home Depot! Will grab from BB later

----------


## rage2

> Where did you see the 2 rebates part? Looked around and didn't really see. Thinking of getting a couple of these thermostats.



Click through the rebate form.




> There is a limit of two products, per category, per address. Purchases made before April 28, 2017 are not eligible.

----------


## rx7boi

> Where did you see the 2 rebates part? *Didn't really look around*  and see. Thinking of getting a couple of these thermostats.




FTFY  :ROFL!: 

All jokes aside, it's on the page where you click Claim Your Rebate.

https://www.efficiencyalberta.ca/onl...m-your-rebate/




> There is a limit of two products, per category, per address. Purchases made before April 28, 2017 are not eligible.

----------


## G-ZUS

what does "incentive" mean on the rebate form?

----------


## rage2

> what does "incentive" mean on the rebate form?



Fill the damn form in and stop asking questions haha. It autopopulates what your rebate is based on what you choose.

----------


## Buster

4K HDR projector

----------


## rx7boi

> Fill the damn form in and stop asking questions haha. It autopopulates what your rebate is based on what you choose.



Should I wait until I get the product in hand before submitting the rebate? I already have the Order Invoice from Best Buy but it's still "In Progress" so I'm not sure if they'll accept the application until the order says "Delivered." or something.

----------


## Swank

Another step to accepting that I'm in my 40's now, sigh.

----------


## dj_rice

> Should I wait until I get the product in hand before submitting the rebate? I already have the Order Invoice from Best Buy but it's still "In Progress" so I'm not sure if they'll accept the application until the order says "Delivered." or something.



I submitted before I even picked the product up. And it was a approved before I even grabbed it. Your call. Either or.

----------


## R-Audi

> Another step to accepting that I'm in my 40's now, sigh.



What is it?

----------


## D'z Nutz

> Another step to accepting that I'm in my 40's now, sigh.



I had no idea what this was (or that it was even a thing) until I did a google image search  :ROFL!:

----------


## taemo

> I had no idea what this was (or that it was even a thing) until I did a google image search



lol same here.
26$ for it though?
let us know if it's better than the cheaper electronic ones  :ROFL!:

----------


## rx7boi

> I submitted before I even picked the product up. And it was a approved before I even grabbed it. Your call. Either or.



Great, thanks again! I'll submit it right now if there's no point in waiting.

----------


## Swank

> What is it?



Manual nose hair trimmer.




> lol same here.
> 26$ for it though?
> let us know if it's better than the cheaper electronic ones



So many reviews say the electric ones last a year or two tops, but we shall see. It'll make me feel classy, like shaving with a blade  :ROFL!:

----------


## firebane

> Manual nose hair trimmer.
> 
> 
> 
> So many reviews say the electric ones last a year or two tops, but we shall see. It'll make me feel classy, like shaving with a blade



Real men pull

----------


## Swank

Heh, yeah I used to, then nurse wife warned me about how many times she's seen it go bad - http://www.businessinsider.com/why-y...e-hairs-2016-7

----------


## austic

> 4K HDR projector



That is a baller projector. I am really hoping to upgrade my projector to 4k once the prices become reasonable.

----------


## npham

We just picked this up on Thursday night. Waited a long freaking time for it to arrive(nearly 2 years), but it's fully loaded minus a few options.

----------


## Brent.ff

> it's fully loaded minus a few options.



classic

----------


## Tik-Tok

> So many reviews say the electric ones last a year or two tops, but we shall see.



I've been using the same electric one for a decade at least.


I THINK I just got a SNES Classic from Bestbuy. I honestly don't know. I went to the checkout and the "Verified By Visa" screen came up, and told me to put my password in, but there was nowhere to put the password. Then I go back to my cart and it was empty, and of course within 90 seconds of becoming available, they all sold out. But now I just got an email saying it went through? I'm not holding my breath.

Oh and and blahblah*raspberrypiemulator*. Don't care, not the point.

----------


## adam c

The Lyric T5 is 140 at Homedepot compared to 179 at lowes, so go to lowes and get their price match

----------


## dj_rice

> The Lyric T5 is 140 at Homedepot compared to 179 at lowes, so go to lowes and get their price match



@ BB Its $129. Can get it cheaper if any places PM BB. If your worried about in store, just get the PM online and they will have it all priced and done for in store pick up

----------


## Buster

> classic



I was going to say something, lol

----------


## eblend

> @ BB Its $129. Can get it cheaper if any places PM BB. If your worried about in store, just get the PM online and they will have it all priced and done for in store pick up



I picked two up at BB yesterday for $99.99....guess prices went up.

----------


## speedog

> @ BB Its $129. Can get it cheaper if any places PM BB. If your worried about in store, just get the PM online and they will have it all priced and done for in store pick up



Did pretty much exactly what you said, reserved online at Best Buy, picked up last night for $99.99

----------


## msommers

@npham
 Congrats! I love the look of those, haven't test drive one yet. Why such a long wait?

----------


## npham

> @npham
>  Congrats! I love the look of those, haven't test drive one yet. Why such a long wait?



 We were apart of the TDI scandal/buyback, so we had to wait till the deal was confirmed and then we had to wait for a 2018 allocation to be available.

----------


## flipstah

Mmm Allroad leads to greatness.

----------


## speedog

Because some times you just have to...

----------


## KPHMPH

Well that didn’t last long.... spun bearing driving up to GP - decided to sell it at a 3 K loss 

God damn car having an STI engine vs the normal one made an engine swap $4000 more...

----------


## Shlade

God damn piece of shit Subaru motors....

----------


## craigcd

> God damn piece of shit Subaru motors....



Every time I am tempted to buy one I see a post like this. Geez.

----------


## tcon

> Every time I am tempted to buy one I see a post like this. Geez.



dont do it

----------


## rage2

Picked up 2 of these for work. 4K @ 100% is awesome. Every paragraph of text on beyond has become a one liner.  :ROFL!:

----------


## dj_rice

Cabelas BBQ Apron. Got it for a whopping $0.88 cents. Ordered 5 for cheap X-Mas gifts. Even got free shipping, pick up at store LOL.

----------


## mzdspd

> Well that didn’t last long.... spun bearing driving up to GP - decided to sell it at a 3 K loss 
> 
> God damn car having an STI engine vs the normal one made an engine swap $4000 more...



So you are just fixing it and selling it? Was the car modded before it blew up?

----------


## GOnSHO

New vanity/sink for my new ensuite!

----------


## KPHMPH

> So you are just fixing it and selling it? Was the car modded before it blew up?



Sold it.

Price to fix was $5000 + labour.

----------


## flipstah

Went to San Francisco for the weekend and found a pair of Nike Romaleos 3 on clearance. $87USD!

Win.

----------


## NissanFanBoy

> Sold it.
> 
> Price to fix was $5000 + labour.



Correct me if I'm wrong... But aren't you...rich? Lol... Why did you buy that in the first place? Just curious because you posted a brand new really fancy truck, an SL55 and some huge ass camping trailer... What gives?

----------


## TomcoPDR

> Went to San Francisco for the weekend and found a pair of Nike Romaleos 3 on clearance. $87USD!
> 
> Win.




Was that just some random trip? Family visit? that was short and quick

----------


## flipstah

> Was that just some random trip? Family visit? that was short and quick



Yeah, just visiting family in Oakland for the weekend. Wasn't really planning a vacation.

----------


## KPHMPH

> Correct me if I'm wrong... But aren't you...rich? Lol... Why did you buy that in the first place? Just curious because you posted a brand new really fancy truck, an SL55 and some huge ass camping trailer... What gives?



Winter beater for Grande Prairie - I really didn’t want to bring the new truck up here to get destroyed.

----------


## bigbadboss101

> Winter beater for Grande Prairie - I really didn’t want to bring the new truck up here to get destroyed.



I had a LGT for 3 years and it was pretty solid for me. More roomy than it's sibling and not as racer like. Too bad about your situation.

----------


## eblend

And my Russia trip is finally official, no backing out now!

Got my Fifa World Cup 2018 Tickets! Going to Moscow on the 17th and Saint Petersburg on the 22nd! Time to start planning the rest of the trip, which will include Trans Siberian railway journey and a visit to Crimea! Super excited!

----------


## blownz

> You can just add another device in the app and rename it something else like "Lyric - Garage" or something.



Thanks!  :thumbs up:

----------


## eblend

> I submitted before I even picked the product up. And it was a approved before I even grabbed it. Your call. Either or.



How long did the approval take? I submitted mine last week on Thursday...still no word.

----------


## dj_rice

> How long did the approval take? I submitted mine last week on Thursday...still no word.



My first one was 3 days. My 2nd one, has been a week. Probably from the influx of everyone buying and submitting now. I seen my deal on RFD so could be why slow process


*Update, was just approved this morning*  :Smilie:

----------


## schurchill39

> Correct me if I'm wrong... But aren't you...rich? Lol... Why did you buy that in the first place? Just curious because you posted a brand new really fancy truck, an SL55 and some huge ass camping trailer... What gives?



You don't keep your money by spending it foolishly. Wealthy people know how to stretch their dollars out which is why they probably have money in the first place. That brand new fancy truck or SL55 wont retain any value (or last long) if its a highway beater making round trips to GP.

----------


## Disoblige

> You don't keep your money by spending it foolishly. Wealthy people know how to stretch their dollars out which is why they probably have money in the first place. That brand new fancy truck or SL55 wont retain any value (or last long) if its a highway beater making round trips to GP.



This.

----------


## Brent.ff

> . Wealthy people know how to stretch their dollars out which is why they probably have money in the first place. .





he won the lottery... lol

----------


## KPHMPH

Doesn’t mean I can’t keep it for the rest of my life  :thumbs up:

----------


## Brent.ff

> Doesn’t mean I can’t keep it for the rest of my life



definitely not, just funny the ol' timey speel in the case, one of the few times he's probably wrong

----------


## SKR

I have a brand new truck in the driveway. I should buy some used shitbox so I don't wear the truck out putting on miles on pavement. That way I can make payments on something that's going to depreciate whether I use it or not.

Not judging, I'd absolutely be "(slur)-rich" too if I fell into a bunch of money.

----------


## NissanFanBoy

I actually want to hear the story of the lottery lol did you really win something big??

----------


## mzdspd

> I have a brand new truck in the driveway. I should buy some used shitbox so I don't wear the truck out putting on miles on pavement. That way I can make payments on something that's going to depreciate whether I use it or not.



I would definitely agree with you.. it is just a truck.. Not like it is something that will appreciate in value. Driving to GP and back would probably be the easiest miles it could have.

----------


## shakalaka

That's why you lease and don't give a shit about value. Also write-off a portion of the payments.

Since end of June to now, I am at just over 10,000 km's on my Bimmer. I would have never done that before when I was always buying my cars. It feels like freedom. lol

----------


## HiTempguy1

> I would definitely agree with you.. it is just a truck.. Not like it is something that will appreciate in value. Driving to GP and back would probably be the easiest miles it could have.



Some people care for their stuff, regardless of how much money they have. And honestly, the last vehicle I want to knock back highway miles in are a truck. Cars are way better, especially that LGT. Not like he was doing it for the mpg the LGT got and having to run premium.

I specifically don't have a nice truck so I can treat it like a POS. Thrashing through trees, bombing down gravel roads, not a care in the world. If I bought a new diesel for $60k, I'd never drive it because as soon as it got a scratch, or a dent, or dirty, I'd have to take care of it. POS truck? Just fuckin' giver er.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## KPHMPH

Guess I need to change that....lol

Fullhome dream home lotto winner, the one on the Island in Mahogany... wanted to live in it but realize 7000 sq ft was to much for 2 people and 2 small dogs. 6 months in it and someone came and offered us what we wanted so we sold! Took a year off, flipped 3 houses in Kamloops and now we want to buy our own home so I’m back to the oil patch for 1 year to get a mortgage so we don’t have to touch the money. Then I will go back to flipping houses.

Also, I want to keep this superduty for a long time so I would rather keep it in awesome condition. GP roads suck and I would rather beat up a beater than my pretty new truck.

----------


## NissanFanBoy

That's so awesome! Good luck! Well I guess you already have luck on your side lol

----------


## carson blocks

> Well that didn’t last long.... spun bearing driving up to GP - decided to sell it at a 3 K loss



Well shit. When you first posted that, I was thinking "I should get a beater Subaru just for commuting, keep the miles off the new diesel I ordered". Then I started reading about head gaskets being pretty much a consumable item and noped out.

----------


## KPHMPH

I’ve decided it’s cheaper to taxi straight from Airport to work and just live in the work truck while I’m here. Easy peasy!

----------


## RealJimmyJames

Love the Somalian taxi mafia in GP. Those dudes are legit.

----------


## bjstare

Timbuk2 Command bag


Wifes car/winter beater

----------


## flipstah

Some bookshelf speakers at the thrift store for $9.

70w 6ohms

----------


## CRXguy

Wife picked this up a couple weeks ago. Pretty much got it for free. Set it up tonight.

----------


## Shlade

Booked a trip to Cancun next week  :Clap:

----------


## spikerS

No more fucking tire irons and sockets for me. This bitch puts out 450 foot pounds, should be easy work to do tire swaps on the truck and car now.  :ROFL!:   :Burn Out:

----------


## ZenOps

Zinus "Green Tea" 8-inch three layer foam mattress made in Huan Jhu, Xiamen, China.

Normally I'd say that buying a bed untested is a rough idea, but the price is right - and foam is at that point now where they have most of the comfort kinks worked out.

----------


## Disoblige

> Zinus "Green Tea" 8-inch three layer foam mattress made in Huan Jhu, Xiamen, China.
> 
> Normally I'd say that buying a bed untested is a rough idea, but the price is right - and foam is at that point now where they have most of the comfort kinks worked out.



Hopefully your nose isn't sensitive. Heard mixed reviews on the initial smell not going away.

----------


## lilmira

MyQ Garage is on sale for 89 at Bestbuy. Ordered the homebridge as well.

----------


## speedog

Picked up a used one for $125 yesterday off of kijiji, looks like new and is only two years old, about $300 retail...

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

North Shore is having a 20% off Black Friday sale so I finally ordered up the last parts (Tie rod/drag link) for my Jeep project. Maybe I'll finally start installing all these parts I've been hoarding for years!

----------


## craigcd

> MyQ Garage is on sale for 89 at Bestbuy. Ordered the homebridge as well.



My garage door opener had "MyQ" integrated already so I just had to buy the part part that integrates into my router. Works great to set up basic alerts and schedules. I have mine set up to alert me if my door is open for more than 30 mins, ensure its always shut by a certain time, and pushes me a notification when it opens and closes.

Lots of people complain about the app being limited and it not integrating with other forms of automation.....which might be the case but this is the extent of my "automation" so it works well!

----------


## lilmira

> My garage door opener had "MyQ" integrated already so I just had to buy the part part that integrates into my router. Works great to set up basic alerts and schedules. I have mine set up to alert me if my door is open for more than 30 mins, ensure its always shut by a certain time, and pushes me a notification when it opens and closes.
> 
> Lots of people complain about the app being limited and it not integrating with other forms of automation.....which might be the case but this is the extent of my "automation" so it works well!



With the new Homebridge you can now have it integrated with Homekit. It's a bit tough to find in Canada though as it has not been officially introduced yet. Not sure if there is integration with other automation systems.

----------


## legendboy

2018

----------


## dj_rice

Canadian Tire has these on sale. $28.xx for the Platinum/$31.xx for the Ultra Platinum. Both 5L jugs. Pennzoil has a rebate online for $2 off/litre = $10 off making it $18/21 a jug. Good deal
» Click image for larger version

----------


## btimbit



----------


## LUDELVR



----------


## killramos

» Click image for larger version
» Click image for larger version

Starting to restock my reef after a crash this summer, slowly getting it back to where it was. Couple black clowns and a yellow tang to go along with my damsels that survived the wave of death.

----------


## npham

> 



Did you get a good deal on this? Why wouldn't you just get a 1080 for a tiny bit more?

----------


## btimbit

> Did you get a good deal on this? Why wouldn't you just get a 1080 for a tiny bit more?



Not the craziest deal, $30 off (plus can refund the difference if it goes on sale for black friday) 

I did consider a 1080 (and even a 1080 Ti) but with new cards rumoured to maybe be out next year this is just more of a stopgap than anything else. Besides, I haven't found anything that maxes out this card yet anyway so kind of glad I didn't spend the $140 more

----------


## Swank

I have an older PC tower with only USB 2.0 ports on the front. While I still _might_ get a 3.5" 4 port bay for the front, these will do the job just fine to make accessing USB 3.0 connections from the back of the tower a piece of cake.

----------


## rage2

> With the new Homebridge you can now have it integrated with Homekit. It's a bit tough to find in Canada though as it has not been officially introduced yet. Not sure if there is integration with other automation systems.



Where did you end up finding it? I was going to pick one up in Vegas next week while I'm there.

In Canada, it's sold as Liftmaster 819LMB but I can't find anyone that carries it.

----------


## benyl

> Where did you end up finding it? I was going to pick one up in Vegas next week while I'm there.
> 
> In Canada, it's sold as Liftmaster 819LMB but I can't find anyone that carries it.



https://www.amazon.ca/Liftmaster-MYQ.../dp/B075RQVSY7

http://shop.overheaddoorparts.ca/Lif...dge-819LMB.htm

----------


## lilmira

> https://www.amazon.ca/Liftmaster-MYQ.../dp/B075RQVSY7



I ordered mine from here, free shipping. Hope it’s legit. 
https://www.wantboard.ca/products/ch...yq-home-bridge

----------


## spikerS

> Where did you end up finding it? I was going to pick one up in Vegas next week while I'm there.
> 
> In Canada, it's sold as Liftmaster 819LMB but I can't find anyone that carries it.



Home Depot has them. I was going to get one, but i don't really need it so i passed. I physically saw them in stock at the country hills location, mind you that was about 2 years ago.

*edit* my bad, it wasn't the home bridge, but the MyQ internet gateway that HD has.

----------


## flipstah



----------


## swak

Bought a MEC Membership today...

I was always afraid of getting one, thinking they were pricey... But they have some well priced merino wool products so caved... Membership is only $5  :Angel:

----------


## flipstah

> Bought a MEC Membership today...
> 
> I was always afraid of getting one, thinking they were pricey... But they have some well priced merino wool products so caved... Membership is only $5



Yeah their wool mittens are awesome for $11.

----------


## Strider



----------


## Tik-Tok

If two 1080p cameras = "2K", does that mean I have a 4K tv with my four 1080p tv's?

----------


## killramos

If you arrange them in an array? Sure lol

----------


## eglove

Bought an LG 55” OLED, man this TV is amazing paired with my Xbox One x

----------


## Strider

> If two 1080p cameras = "2K", does that mean I have a 4K tv with my four 1080p tv's?



huh? It's 4 cameras, each with 3mp (2304 × 1536) "2K" resolution. 
Don't ask what marth/rounding they used to say that 3mp is 2x 1080p (2mp) though.

----------


## Strider

Was expecting more action in this thread for Black Friday.

Too cheap not to for $360

----------


## spikerS



----------


## dj_rice

> 



What is it?

----------


## eblend

Decided to buy some more games for the Xbox One...to go along with the 60 or so sealed I have sitting around (I think I have a problem..). Points to the person who can pinpoint my favourite genre. 

» Click image for larger version
» Click image for larger version
» Click image for larger version
» Click image for larger version

----------


## firebane

> What is it?



Goofy little robot that works with some blocks.

----------


## ganesh

> What is it?



It is Cozmo. It's a learning Robot. That's a collectors edition. 
I am getting one for my daughter. Its currently on sale at BB

----------


## firebane

> It is Cozmo. It's a learning Robot. That's a collectors edition. 
> I am getting one for my daughter. Its currently on sale at BB



Holy fuck... $200!

----------


## Aaaaaron

> Bought an LG 55” OLED, man this TV is amazing paired with my Xbox One x



Did you get the B7? It’s a tempting TV at $2000.

----------


## spikerS

> What is it?



Anki Cozmo. bought it for the kids, and they are loving it. interactive learning robot with quite the personality. It's pretty sweet. has facial recognition and will call you by name. It is actually a pretty impressive little piece of tech. Great reveiws for it everywhere. it is exclusive to best buy, and went on sale for Black Friday. It wasn't going to get any cheaper any time soon.





also allows you to modify the APK and do your own development and learn to code and such.

----------


## eglove

> Did you get the B7? It’s a tempting TV at $2000.



Yup, it's out of this world. Already had some long gaming sessions so don't even worry about burn in. Lots of guys complaining about bad panels but mine is mint  :thumbs up:  If you can get it I would highly recommend it. My only regret is not getting the 65" but it was a little out of budget (I had a gift card so I got the tv for a steal of a price)

----------


## jltabot

Spent more than I wanted to...

3x Google Home Mini
Chromecast Audio
1TB PS4 with NHL 18 bundle 
Nintendo 2DS XL with Luigi's Mansion

----------


## KPHMPH

Bought to sell...

Use it in the meantime, have some fun!

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## JordanEG6

Ordered 2 of these on sale this morning.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Blower motor and blower motor resistor for my savage honda fit supercar. Interestingly the Honda part was cheapest for the resistor, but they wanted $470 for the blower itself. No thanks. 
Installation would have been easy if I was a midget, but it's hard for a big white dude to fit his head, shoulders and both arms under the dash of such a small car. I guess that tight packaging is the omprimise you have to make for such performance though.

----------


## jwslam

https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B01...?ie=UTF8&psc=1
Waiting for next tire change.

----------


## Chantastic

I thought this would be fun to photograph. Should make major difference once installed.

----------


## relyt92

> https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B01...?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> Waiting for next tire change.



137 ft/lb of torque, is it going to be strong enough? I thought impact drivers typically didn't have enough torque to remove lug nuts.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> 137 ft/lb of torque, is it going to be strong enough? I thought impact drivers typically didn't have enough torque to remove lug nuts.



I have the Rigid drill/impact set, and they easily take off Lugs torqued to 85ish lbs. Haven't had to take out the breaker bar yet.

----------


## zieg

Just picked up my Oneplus 5T today. Have been a samsung guy for years so we'll see how it goes..

----------


## spikerS

> I have the Rigid drill/impact set, and they easily take off Lugs torqued to 85ish lbs. Haven't had to take out the breaker bar yet.



didn't work for me. I just bought the 1/2" ridgid impact gun to do it. But my 3/8" ridgid impact driver wouldn't knock loose the nuts on Baygirl's car, and if it won't do that, it won't do it on my truck for sure.

----------


## Tik-Tok

7 new pairs of panties at half price.

----------


## taemo

well it is cyber monday

» Click image for larger version

thinking of buying this too but might wait when work gives us the annual Amazon gift card
» Click image for larger version

----------


## phreezee

^ camera isnt' even on sale? I'd hold off.

Bought 6 of these:

https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B01...?ie=UTF8&psc=1

----------


## suntan

New TV. Just fits into the built-in alcove.

https://www.bestbuy.ca/en-ca/product...10583526.aspx?

In other news, I didn't realize just how shitty the old TV it replaced was.

----------


## tha_bandit

@taemo
 what are those, nightlights?

----------


## taemo

> @taemo
>  what are those, nightlights?



yeah finally decided to buy some night lights for our home, pretty good at 11$ for a pack of 4

----------


## phreezee

> well it is cyber monday
> thinking of buying this too but might wait when work gives us the annual Amazon gift card
> » Click image for larger version



Don't know if $5 will push you over the edge, but here is a $5 off coupon : J33XBHE5
Average price is $126, odd how they only have the deal price on the site.

----------


## dj_rice

> yeah finally decided to buy some night lights for our home, pretty good at 11$ for a pack of 4



I purchased the same ones a few months back. They are alright. They fit very loose into the sockets though. Thats the only shitty thing. I got 8 pack for $15

----------


## Crazyjoker77

> Don't know if $5 will push you over the edge, but here is a $5 off coupon : J33XBHE5
> Average price is $126, odd how they only have the deal price on the site.



I ended up using your code and picking one up yesturday. It was already on sale for cyber monday at 89.99. I probably wouldn't of got one if it wasnt on sale and just picked up another A119. The GPS on the A119 is nice but I miss the parking mode that my old dash cams use to have. Having used both I think the capictor models are kind of overrated and make you lose some nice features but well see how it stacks up. Absolutely think the wedge shape is the best form factor though.

Also picked up a few other toys for cyber monday.




and 3 of these (amazon wouldnt let me buy 3 at once so I had to make 2 new accounts... I hate that retailers try and limit purchases, its totally not enforceable)


and

----------


## R-Audi

May not look that flashy, but Im super excited. This is a CCM Pro Department goalie mask, made by Bombardier. These are only available to AHL/NHL type goalies and very difficult to come by, let alone for the price I paid!

----------


## taemo

> I purchased the same ones a few months back. They are alright. They fit very loose into the sockets though. Thats the only shitty thing. I got 8 pack for $15



bummer, thanks for the info, hopefully wont bother me too much.




> Don't know if $5 will push you over the edge, but here is a $5 off coupon : J33XBHE5
> Average price is $126, odd how they only have the deal price on the site.



thanks, tempting but I decided to wait for now.
Don't really need a dash-cam but would be useful to have later on.

edit: aw fuck it went up in price now  :Cry: 
https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B06XNSDRW8/

----------


## SkiBum5.0

> May not look that flashy, but Im super excited. This is a CCM Pro Department goalie mask, made by Bombardier. These are only available to AHL/NHL type goalies and very difficult to come by, let alone for the price I paid!



Nice - they still make these pro ones carbon/kevlar?

----------


## R-Audi

> Nice - they still make these pro ones carbon/kevlar?



I dont know the materials in this mask, as CCM is fairly quiet about it being their top of the line product.. I have heard they dont use much CF though, as apparently it doesnt age well with impacts. The inside is painted white, so it may be tough to tell.

----------


## eblend

Booked my Trans-Siberian railway trip, right into Moscow for the World Cup 2018! First time back to Mother Russia since I left 21 years ago!

» Click image for larger version

Starting in Irkutsk and heading to Moscow and then to Saint Petersburg. 

» Click image for larger version

----------


## mzdspd

> Booked my Trans-Siberian railway trip, right into Moscow for the World Cup 2018! First time back to Mother Russia since I left 21 years ago!
> 
> » Click image for larger version
> 
> Starting in Irkutsk and heading to Moscow and then to Saint Petersburg.



Wow thats really cool, I would love to hear your thoughts about the trans-Siberian railway!

----------


## JordanEG6

> Booked my Trans-Siberian railway trip, right into Moscow for the World Cup 2018! First time back to Mother Russia since I left 21 years ago!
> 
> » Click image for larger version
> 
> Starting in Irkutsk and heading to Moscow and then to Saint Petersburg. 
> 
> » Click image for larger version



That is pretty cool. You should make a separate thread and document your trip.

----------


## colinxx235

> May not look that flashy, but Im super excited. This is a CCM Pro Department goalie mask, made by Bombardier. These are only available to AHL/NHL type goalies and very difficult to come by, let alone for the price I paid!



you already got a custom paint job picked out for that??

----------


## civicHB

> That is pretty cool. You should make a separate thread and document your trip.



second that!

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

Picked up one of these:

» Click image for larger version

55" X900E. It's a fantastic smart TV, supports Plex natively, and looks great with my new X1X.

Also picked up 2 Google Home Mini's, since I love my original home.
Used the gift card I got from the TV to order a new coffee machine as well.

» Click image for larger version

Thinking of picking up a 3rd home mini as well.

----------


## R-Audi

> you already got a custom paint job picked out for that??



No, not yet. mask is still in the mail and I have no idea if it will even fit! Sizing is completely different than any retail version. Any decent paint will cost 3-4x what I paid for the mask.

----------


## K3RMiTdot

> Picked up one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 55" X900E. It's a fantastic smart TV, supports Plex natively, and looks great with my new X1X.
> 
> Also picked up 2 Google Home Mini's, since I love my original home.
> Used the gift card I got from the TV to order a new coffee machine as well.
> 
> ...



Picked up that Sony as well. Still waiting for it to show up in the mail.

----------


## Xtrema

x 3

----------


## 13TTFX4

Bought these for sledding. I have tried tons of goggles and they all fog up hoping the new inferno technology works.

----------


## Clever

> Picked up one of these:
> 
> » Click image for larger version
> 
> 55" X900E. It's a fantastic smart TV, supports Plex natively, and looks great with my new X1X.
> 
> 
> Also picked up 2 Google Home Mini's, since I love my original home.
> Used the gift card I got from the TV to order a new coffee machine as well.
> ...



Grabbed the Sony as well and unwrapped it last night still trying to learn the features of the TV, so much apps I don’t even know where to begin.

----------


## The_Penguin

Finally a decent (not super, but pretty good for the money) wifi doorbell camera for use with my existing NVR software.
Unbranded Hikvision DS-6003 from a reputable U.S. source $149 U.S. Can be had cheaper from China if you shop around
Better video quality, smaller and cheaper than the crappy Ring. No subscription required.
Onvif compatible so it works with most NVR software. 
32GB card.
Powered by existing doorbell wiring.
Mobile app is rumored to be pretty crappy, but will likely improve over time.

----------


## jltabot

GADDAMN RFD. At least if it's a nice set, I won't be tempted to buy another  :facepalm:

----------


## bjstare

Second set for my wife


since our current one doesn't have an insulated carafe (and is also pushing 10 years old)


For the kitchen reno. Made our selection a couple weeks ago, and finalized the layout on our actual slabs yesterday
» Click image for larger version

----------


## phreezee

> Second set for my wife
> Attachment 80818



Best Buy Boxing Day Flyer is up and it's $10 cheaper lol. $229->199->189 in a matter of 30 days.




> GADDAMN RFD. At least if it's a nice set, I won't be tempted to buy another




Me too! lol EDIT: Price is back up to $94.28! scored for $52.93 haha

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

I bet most people will put a big greasy fingerprint on that camera lens before realizing, and pressing the button below to ring the bell haha.

----------


## phreezee

> Finally a decent (not super, but pretty good for the money) wifi doorbell camera for use with my existing NVR software.
> Unbranded Hikvision DS-6003 from a reputable U.S. source $149 U.S. Can be had cheaper from China if you shop around
> Better video quality, smaller and cheaper than the crappy Ring. No subscription required.
> Onvif compatible so it works with most NVR software. 
> 32GB card.
> Powered by existing doorbell wiring.
> Mobile app is rumored to be pretty crappy, but will likely improve over time.



Where can I buy this?!? Works with Blue Iris? I thought I was the only Ring hater  :Smilie:

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

The D850 FINALLY came in after ordering in September, they are backordered like crazy and production cannot keep up:



EDIT: the BIMG tags are broken but also picked up:

Sony MRW-E90 XQD 2.0 /SD UHS II USB 3.1 Reader
Sony 64GB SD G-Series UHS II
Sony 64GB XQD 2.0 
Set of flash triggers
DK-19 eye cup

Instant Pot DUO Plus60

Some winter steelies and Michelin X-ICE i3's

Pixel 2 XL

----------


## The_Penguin

> Where can I buy this?!? Works with Blue Iris? I thought I was the only Ring hater



LOL, nope. Ring really sucks. 
You can get this particular unit at https://www.nellyssecurity.com/nsc-d...rage-1127.html

Or, you can probably find it slightly cheaper on aliexpress. I've purchased from both. Nelly's is pretty good, though their shipping options are UPS only unless you contact them and negotiate USPS.

Edit: 
Yes it's supposed to work with Blue Iris, will install tonight and confirm.

- - - Updated - - -




> The D850 FINALLY came in after ordering in September,



Sweet! If I didn't have so much Canon gear.....

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Fujinon-W 125mm f/5.6, should round out the LF lens collection. Cheap, too.

----------


## killramos



----------


## phreezee

> LOL, nope. Ring really sucks. 
> You can get this particular unit at https://www.nellyssecurity.com/nsc-d...rage-1127.html
> 
> Or, you can probably find it slightly cheaper on aliexpress. I've purchased from both. Nelly's is pretty good, though their shipping options are UPS only unless you contact them and negotiate USPS.
> 
> Edit: 
> Yes it's supposed to work with Blue Iris, will install tonight and confirm.



Thanks!!

----------


## jltabot

> Me too! lol EDIT: Price is back up to $94.28! scored for $52.93 haha



$52.88 for me haha

----------


## G-ZUS

Picked up this Ram off Kijiji for dump runs and reno's etc. Yeah, its got a hemi!

----------


## swak

> Yeah, its got a hemi!



... and rust

----------


## wildrice

> Finally a decent (not super, but pretty good for the money) wifi doorbell camera for use with my existing NVR software.
> Unbranded Hikvision DS-6003 from a reputable U.S. source $149 U.S. Can be had cheaper from China if you shop around
> Better video quality, smaller and cheaper than the crappy Ring. No subscription required.
> Onvif compatible so it works with most NVR software. 
> 32GB card.
> Powered by existing doorbell wiring.
> Mobile app is rumored to be pretty crappy, but will likely improve over time.



What's the name of the mobile app? can you view all videos logged from the app and download the videos?

----------


## Tik-Tok

Ah yes. The doorbell camera. So you can watch a stranger run away with your packages, and never see them again.

----------


## msommers

Worst Tinder date ever.

----------


## G-ZUS

Definitely got a rusty box but for the price i paid and what im gonna use it for... definitely not complaining lol

----------


## The_Penguin

> Edit: 
> Yes it's supposed to work with Blue Iris, will install tonight and confirm.



Confirmed, works great with Blue Iris.

----------


## rage2

> LOL, nope. Ring really sucks.



Aside from price and cost of ownership (sub), what's the problem with Ring?

----------


## spikerS

> Aside from price and cost of ownership (sub), what's the problem with Ring?



really? is there really a subscription fee for Ring? I was gonna get one until I heard that. They are already overpriced to begin with, but not only do i gotta buy it, but then pay to use it? eff that.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> really? is there really a subscription fee for Ring? I was gonna get one until I heard that. They are already overpriced to begin with, but not only do i gotta buy it, but then pay to use it? eff that.



You can use it without a subscription, but you need to subscribe to record the video. There's no option to record to a local solution, suck as a NAS or something, only the cloud. Without the sub, some features still work.

----------


## rage2

Yea, only if you want to record to cloud. It's $3 a month, but obviously some ppl don't care even if it's $1.  :ROFL!: 

I have one camera that's sub'd and one without (at the office). Both do 90% of the job, and that's to talk to someone when you're lazy or not there. The sub lets me upload stupid amazon delivery people, hasn't served any other real purpose haha.

----------


## Sugarphreak

....

----------


## taemo

> Fujinon-W 125mm f/5.6, should round out the LF lens collection. Cheap, too.




nice, didn't know you shoot LF, 4x5 or larger?
I have 2-4 sheets of 4x5 Velvia 50 '99 left if you want to use them.
Then I'll develop them for you afterwards

----------


## killramos

> Yea, only if you want to record to cloud. It's $3 a month, but obviously some ppl don't care even if it's $1. 
> 
> I have one camera that's sub'd and one without (at the office). Both do 90% of the job, and that's to talk to someone when you're lazy or not there. The sub lets me upload stupid amazon delivery people, hasn't served any other real purpose haha.



I am interested in ring, because I often have at least one vehicle parked out front. And there are a couple driver training schools in the area that I know is going to lead to a scraped bumper one day.

Bonus is the wife can decide if she wants to answer the door or not at night when Im away.

I have an Ethernet cable just behind where my doorbell is too which was roughed in for my security system. So I might go with the elite which would be great.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> nice, didn't know you shoot LF, 4x5 or larger?
> I have 2-4 sheets of 4x5 Velvia 50 '99 left if you want to use them.
> Then I'll develop them for you afterwards



Yessir, I've had a Cambo 4x5 monorail for a number of years. I haven't been shooting it much lately because I'm still constructing the darkroom in our new house, but I'd love to take a crack at that Velvia! I've only shot Velvia 50 in 120 before.

----------


## swak

> Definitely got a rusty box but for the price i paid and what im gonna use it for... definitely not complaining lol



Rusty box...  :Wink: 

In all reality doesn't look bad haha. Nice buy

----------


## taemo

> Yessir, I've had a Cambo 4x5 monorail for a number of years. I haven't been shooting it much lately because I'm still constructing the darkroom in our new house, but I'd love to take a crack at that Velvia! I've only shot Velvia 50 in 120 before.



cool man, I'll bring the sheets loaded on a holder for you next time we meet.

----------


## The_Penguin

> Aside from price and cost of ownership (sub), what's the problem with Ring?



My list:
Video quality is lacking.
Fairly big form factor.
Cannot be powered by existing doorbell wiring (as far as I know)
Not compatible with NVR software.

----------


## The_Penguin

> What's the name of the mobile app? can you view all videos logged from the app and download the videos?



The app is pretty lame, it's called "Guarding Vision" I haven't really set it up as I'm primarily using the camera as part of my NVR system via Blue Iris.
You should be able to view motion-detected videos stored on the card from the app. I haven't tried that yet.

----------


## rage2

> My list:
> Video quality is lacking.
> Fairly big form factor.
> Cannot be powered by existing doorbell wiring (as far as I know)
> Not compatible with NVR software.



- The original Ring Doorbell sucked for video quality but they're all 1080p now. 

- Agreed, have to go pro for the slimmer profile. Good thing it's on sale for same price as Ring Doorbell 2.

- I have both mine powered by the existing doorbell.

- That's not the target market of Ring to integrate with 3rd party recording software. It's cloud centric recording for ease of use.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> cool man, I'll bring the sheets loaded on a holder for you next time we meet.



Awesome, thanks!

----------


## benyl

Videos for ring go to cloud even if you don’t subscribe. 

If you need a recoding, subscribe for a month, $3, get the clip, then unsub. 

I just subbed after not doing so for a year. Videos from the last 60 days were all there to be reviewed.

----------


## phreezee

> Aside from price and cost of ownership (sub), what's the problem with Ring?



My list:
Android users had to turn off ipv6 in order to get live view to work on mobile data.
It jumps in and out of Black and White and Colour mode.
Added a Chime Pro, and the stupid thing only supports 2.4MHz.
Motion detection basically needs to be turned off with the amount of false alarms.
Getting alerts too slowly and by the time the app loads, most people are gone.
You're right, I wouldn't pay $1/month.

I already have a dome camera at the front door and my main use case was to talk to delivery people and have only successfully done so a handful of times.

----------


## adam c

Managed to get a classic snes from bestbuy, will be here on the 28th

----------


## JordanEG6

> I had to buy a lab coat recently... so I couldn't resist getting a patch for it:



Haha. Awesome.  :thumbs up:

----------


## ExtraSlow

Got a 25% off code as a goodwill warranty when my second fitbit charge HR fell apart. The original one fell apart too and they sent me the second one free under the warranty too. Fitbit has been very easy to deal with, just hope this one lasts longer. I really do make use of it though and I feel like it helps motivate me to get more exercise and to pay attention to my health. So that's gotta be a good thing.

----------


## Sentry

Christmas gift to myself, bought a painting. Just its temporary home where screws already were, going to actually hang it this weekend.

----------


## adam c

I used to have a fitbit but eventually stopped using it from the complete inaccuracy of the device.. it would usually record 600-1000 steps while I drove to work in the morning and I would put it on the lowest settings to try and combat it with no luck

----------


## ExtraSlow

Yeah they aren't accurate, more of a qualitative measurement. The calorie counts are particularly bad, even on the HR versions. I'm under no illusions, but over time I know if I hit my calorie expenditure goals, I loose weight, so that's good enough for me.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## lilmira

Was thinking about the Dyson but ended up with this guy, called it tachikoma.

----------


## birdman86

Is that the 980? I just picked one up too, pretty stoked to try it out but not bothering until I move out of this house (roommates can't keep the floor clean)

----------


## Disoblige

$0.44 cents, limit 12 at the Deerfoot Meadows Superstore.

Best thing is that it's actually a soft white!

----------


## D'z Nutz

> $0.44 cents, limit 12 at the Deerfoot Meadows Superstore.
> 
> Best thing is that it's actually a soft white!



Is the sale still on? Or did it just end?

----------


## lilmira

> Is that the 980? I just picked one up too, pretty stoked to try it out but not bothering until I move out of this house (roommates can't keep the floor clean)



Yeah, have been researching between the Roomba, Dyson and Neato for the past few weeks. Prices are all within 100 or so. Dyson is ranked the lowest out of the three. The other two are about the same depending on the review. With the recent discount, Roomba is the cheapest, done deal. 

I had an earlier Roomba several years back. Not surprisingly, this one is quite a leap. Although it's still made in China but it doesn't drive like Chinese anymore. Had its first run this morning. It took about 1hr15 to clean my main floor. The battery was pretty low and it returned to base gracefully. The real test comes in spring when the doggie loses the coat. Hopefully 1 run a day during peak season will keep the hair away.

----------


## Disoblige

> Is the sale still on? Or did it just end?



I just got em today so should still be on.
Near the cooled juices section before you get into the Home stuff.

----------


## D'z Nutz

> I just got em today so should still be on.
> Near the cooled juices section before you get into the Home stuff.



Thanks! Good timing, cause I was just about to head out.

----------


## flipstah

Aldo has a 50% off sale on boots + 15% off on top of that for signing up to their newsletter. Not bad for dress boots.

----------


## eblend

Stopped to get some milk at Shoppers, ended up buying 5 of these giant Lindt balls. 550G of Chocolate for 9.99, original price $34.99, so stocked up. Bought two the day prior for $14 each, today was even cheaper.

----------


## D'z Nutz

>

----------


## flipstah

So you like chocolate? I wouldn't have guessed.

----------


## lilmira

balls so big, can't even see the banana

----------


## jampack

> haha, I am happy somebody got it, lol. I am wondering how many people in my lab class will... the instructors are probably too old, and the kids are too young. Doesn't matter much, this is more for me, haha. 
> 
> I picked up a new Zojirushi 12oz thermos mug, kind of excited about getting to use it!



Thanks for this btw! Never knew about these! Ordered 2 as they are on sale in amazon!

----------


## AndyL

With Graham AM's help... 

I picked this up before Xmas


Man is it fun  :Wink:  going to do ridiculous things to it. Bro truck mall crawler things...

----------


## firebane

What is that?

----------


## ercchry

> What is that?




First gen rav4

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## AndyL

> First gen rav4



5spd with diff lock  :Wink:  if you want to get specific.

Does awesome donuts on plowed county roads  :Big Grin:

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> 5spd with diff lock  if you want to get specific.
> 
> Does awesome donuts on plowed county roads

----------


## azian.advanced

Was in the market of trying out some truly wireless headphones and after going through some YouTube comparison reviews I decided to get the Bragi The Headphones headphones.
They are priced well at $140 CAD on ebay, no audio lag while watching videos, fits comfortably and snug, sounds good with the comply foam tips, and the audio transparency feature is awesome.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Replaced the six year old factory 550 CCA battery in the odyssey with this one that's rated at 725 CCA. Odyssey is a power hog with the power sliding doors that often get used when the engine is off and the compustar starter having a continuous low draw. In not normally a fan of Cambodian Tire but the price was lower than Napa and better specs.

----------


## bigbadboss101

> Attachment 80906
> 
> Replaced the six year old factory 550 CCA battery in the odyssey with this one that's rated at 725 CCA. Odyssey is a power hog with the power sliding doors that often get used when the engine is off and the compustar starter having a continuous low draw. In not normally a fan of Cambodian Tire but the price was lower than Napa and better specs.



We are getting the low battery message on the dash. The 2011 battery is under the air intake plastic piece. Kinda inconvenient. We might have to get ourselves a new one.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Yours an odyssey? That intake comes off with just a flat screwdriver and then a 10mm deep socket is all you need for the rest. It's not bad.

----------


## 89coupe

https://buy.garmin.com/en-CA/CA/p/554662

----------


## npham

> https://buy.garmin.com/en-CA/CA/p/554662



Looks pretty nice, and has some great features but I can't stand a watch\fitbit\etc while golfing. Just gets in the way.

----------


## killramos

That is gorgeous. The thing I hate most about my S20 is it is ugly as sin and borderline embarrassing.

----------


## ShermanEF9

picked it up for $350 a few weeks ago. works amazing compared to our old vacuum.

----------


## Aleks

> We are getting the low battery message on the dash. The 2011 battery is under the air intake plastic piece. Kinda inconvenient. We might have to get ourselves a new one.



Our stock battery lasted just under 5 years on the Odyssey. And as mentioned it takes no time at all to remove that air intake tube.

----------


## K3RMiTdot

> picked it up for $350 a few weeks ago. works amazing compared to our old vacuum.



Also picked this up. Love it!

----------


## sabad66

> picked it up for $350 a few weeks ago. works amazing compared to our old vacuum.



still on sale for $350 anywhere?

----------


## spike98

> Was thinking about the Dyson but ended up with this guy, called it tachikoma.
> Attachment 80893



Picked up the 960 for the wife. She loves it. Its made a few runs already.

What i don't understand is why they don't save the maps they create. It seems to me that it would get more efficient over time and not get stuck as often if it learns. The hardware is all there.

----------


## bjstare

> https://buy.garmin.com/en-CA/CA/p/554662



Finally a decent looking golf watch. I'm not a princess like npham and can golf while wearing stuff, might pick one of these up.

----------


## colinxx235

> Finally a decent looking golf watch. I'm not a princess like npham and can golf while wearing stuff, might pick one of these up.



Yah Nam always asks me whenever he is stuck in the trees/doesn't have a line of site to the pin. My S3 wasn't charging as well last season I noticed, had a few times where it didn't charge despite being plugged in over night. Usually by the back 9 I was asking Nam for zaps or had to just look for a 150 and say fuck it. 

But if I was averaging 330 yard drives I don't think this watch would be useful... you could see every pin if not already driven on the green. Better spent on lunches downtown.

----------


## ZenOps

Arctic cooling 33 CO heatsink for the computer to replace stock intel pos.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Living in 3018 here.

----------


## hurrdurr

Got this for $200

» Click image for larger version



and

----------


## KPHMPH

It may not be exciting to some but god damn am I ever excited about this purchase!

----------


## craigcd

^^^ What are you going to do with that? I guess thats why you bought/are storing the semi in your previous post haha

----------


## KPHMPH

> ^^^ What are you going to do with that? I guess thats why you bought/are storing the semi in your previous post haha




Haul water in GP.... try and make some bank up there.

And yes, looking at a truck today in Red Deer and have to store it while I’m on vaca.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Haul water in GP.... try and make some bank up there.
> 
> And yes, looking at a truck today in Red Deer and have to store it while I’m on vaca.



Mad respect for the hustle man.

----------


## Hallowed_point

Plate frame for 97 SS.

----------


## schurchill39

> Haul water in GP.... try and make some bank up there.
> 
> And yes, looking at a truck today in Red Deer and have to store it while I’m on vaca.



Do you have an "in" up there yet? Or are you planning on going rogue and seeing what you can make of it? I've got a buddy with a small fleet that has a few big contracts that they are spread pretty thin on and they love owner operators because they tend not to be as dumb with the equipment.

----------


## pf0sh0

I bought this watch early in the golf season. It is a great watch for golf and it is easily wearable daily. I have also been able to use it for 36 hole day a few times this summer. It barely makes it on a full charge, but it is possible.

Edit: woops , meant to quote the garmin S60 watch..

----------


## pf0sh0

Picked this up over the holidays. So far pretty happy with the switch, especially with the auto.

----------


## KPHMPH

> Do you have an "in" up there yet? Or are you planning on going rogue and seeing what you can make of it? I've got a buddy with a small fleet that has a few big contracts that they are spread pretty thin on and they love owner operators because they tend not to be as dumb with the equipment.




Yeah 
I’m just an employee now and my boss said I can buy truck n trailer and work for him - so I did! Got the truck today.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Attachment 80926
> 
> Plate frame for 97 SS.



I hope you grow the best mullet ever.

----------


## mzdspd

> I hope you grow the best mullet ever.



And wear wife beaters everywhere you go..

----------


## Buster

> Picked this up over the holidays. So far pretty happy with the switch, especially with the auto.



nice! what year?

----------


## firebane

> Attachment 80926
> 
> Plate frame for 97 SS.



Do it for Dale.

You and Cletus Mcfarland would get a long well.

----------


## Hallowed_point

> Do it for Dale.
> 
> You and Cletus Mcfarland would get a long well.



Yeah man, Cletus is rad. One of my friends met him. 

Need some Oakley Razor Blade shades and a # 3 folding chair with beer holder for car shows.

I could grow a pretty hilarious mullet, but I prefer to go for the clean cut yet somewhat white trash look. 
My dad looked like Rowdy Roddy Piper in "They Live" with his lmao

----------


## KPHMPH

All ready to rock and roll!!

----------


## dj_rice

> It may not be exciting to some but god damn am I ever excited about this purchase!




A client of my mine owns Patriks Water Hauling. I didn't think there was that much money in hauling water, boy was I wrong.

----------


## A790

'16 A3 Premium Quattro.

----------


## spikerS

Nice car Cam! I hope it can keep your attention for more than a few months...  :ROFL!: 



My latest, my original Xbone was slowly kicking out more errors each day, so I traded it in before it cratered completely and got myself a One X, and my family bought me an elite controller for Christmas.

----------


## A790

> Nice car Cam! I hope it can keep your attention for more than a few months... 
> 
> 
> 
> My latest, my original Xbone was slowly kicking out more errors each day, so I traded it in before it cratered completely and got myself a One X, and my family bought me an elite controller for Christmas.



LOL hey now, I've had my last 3 cars for at least 1.5 years apiece  :Smilie: 

I've slowed down in my old age.

----------


## corsvette

> All ready to rock and roll!!



Pre emissions? maybe I should quit selling these types of trucks and put one to work. I know zero about trucking but much about trucks! Sold a 06 378 the other day, couldn't believe how much response I got of the Kijiji ad, truck sold in 2 days.

----------


## KPHMPH

You got anymore trucks?!

It’s a deleted truck so don’t have to deal with emission issues.

----------


## pf0sh0

2018. Not too much different from the 2017 golf r.

----------


## corsvette

> You got anymore trucks?!
> 
> It’s a deleted truck so don’t have to deal with emission issues.



 As far a tri-drives go I certainly know of some I can get my hands on. I haven't touched one because last time it was financial suicide, sat in the yard for nearly a year and took a huge bath on it. Nobody was looking to buy! Only trucks I have right now are tandems.

----------


## Swank

Old washer's drum sprang a leak on Dec 23 while doing a bunch of pre-Christmas laundry. Got a really good deal at Lowes on Christmas eve. We saw no reason to go with the one with wifi connectivity as the app wouldn't sort, load, or fold the clothes  :ROFL!:

----------


## adamc

what are you hauling KPHMPH

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> what are you hauling KPHMPH



Water I think he said.

----------


## 89coupe

Inno Shadow 15 Carbon

http://www.innoracks.com/int/product...box/index.html

----------


## 89coupe

> Finally a decent looking golf watch. I'm not a princess like npham and can golf while wearing stuff, might pick one of these up.



You can load different watch faces as well. Here is a Tag Carrera for example. Im looking forward to trying it out.

----------


## flipstah

> Aldo has a 50% off sale on boots + 15% off on top of that for signing up to their newsletter. Not bad for dress boots.



Holy crap, these are garbage. Immediate refund.

----------


## cyra1ax

> Old washer's drum sprang a leak on Dec 23 while doing a bunch of pre-Christmas laundry. Got a really good deal at Lowes on Christmas eve. We saw no reason to go with the one with wifi connectivity as the app wouldn't sort, load, or fold the clothes



You're going to hate that stupid little door on the bottom left of the washer. PITA to get open and trying to drain that tiny little hose that's in there isn't any easier.

----------


## KPHMPH

> what are you hauling KPHMPH



Water, flow back, produced water, oil and emulsion.

----------


## birdman86

Was on the fence about it because who can really justify a $750 blender, but Goodlife has a coupon code for 25% vitamix in January so said screw it and dove in. Should show up this week. As someone who hates cooking anything other than meat and pizza hopefully this'll help me get my fruits and greens in, plus cereal's getting really old.

Coupon code was vitamix-rocks at goodlife's vendor store - https://redcornerstore.com/goodlife/vitamix/, seems like the deal comes up once a year but is better than anything Iv'e seen in store. Looks like they added vitamix-rocks30 for 30% on some of the other models...hmm....

----------


## Swank

> You're going to hate that stupid little door on the bottom left of the washer. PITA to get open and trying to drain that tiny little hose that's in there isn't any easier.



Instructions said I would only need to open that in the event of a power failure. Any other reason I'd need to go in there? I'm guessing you have a similar model.

----------


## ercchry

> Instructions said I would only need to open that in the event of a power failure. Any other reason I'd need to go in there? I'm guessing you have a similar model.



To clean the filter... which if you did semi-regularly it wouldn’t be a big deal... but I usually don’t do it till the machine throws an error code and the machine is full of water. That 1/4” lines takes forever to drain

----------


## Swank

> To clean the filter... which if you did semi-regularly it wouldn’t be a big deal... but I usually don’t do it till the machine throws an error code and the machine is full of water. That 1/4” lines takes forever to drain



Aha, makes sense, thx for the info  :thumbs up:

----------


## asp integra

.

- - - Updated - - -




> Holy crap, these are garbage. Immediate refund.



Always invest in good footwear, it always pays off in the end!

----------


## Maxt

A spare Nag1 for a future project.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> A spare Nag1 for a future project.



Surprisingly stout units, those Merc boxes, provided you keep them cool. Got something Hemi-powered in the works? If you want to get your hands dirty, I believe they can be beefed up a bit - the SRT8 Grand Cherokee version came with an extra friction pack in each of the clutch assemblies, similar to a W5A900.

----------


## Hallowed_point

God this is bad, don't pick up the SS from Texas till early April and have already ordered a white trash # 3 plate frame, black SS hat and now an air foil for the throttle body!
I have a problem..

----------


## Maxt

> Surprisingly stout units, those Merc boxes, provided you keep them cool. Got something Hemi-powered in the works? If you want to get your hands dirty, I believe they can be beefed up a bit - the SRT8 Grand Cherokee version came with an extra friction pack in each of the clutch assemblies, similar to a W5A900.



 Shopping for the right price on 68303089AA for my wk1 srt8.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> Shopping for the right price on 68303089AA for my wk1 srt8.



Hot damn! That's gonna be awesome. Might need an SHR Viking if that shreds the stocker NAG.

----------


## flipstah

> .
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Always invest in good footwear, it always pays off in the end!



Why do you think I messaged your store!?  :Wink:  
@asp integra

----------


## Maxt

> Hot damn! That's gonna be awesome. Might need an SHR Viking if that shreds the stocker NAG.



 I'm going to take this core apart and do some reinforcing. The builders in the US want 800 usd for a core, so at 500 cdn this a good price. I can put the driveline together while still having a running jeep. I thought about being lazy and just buying a new hellcat GC.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> I'm going to take this core apart and do some reinforcing. The builders in the US want 800 usd for a core, so at 500 cdn this a good price. I can put the driveline together while still having a running jeep. I thought about being lazy and just buying a new hellcat GC.



Yeah the new Trackhawk looks crazy but that's a hefty-ass pricetag. Post a build thread when you get started!

----------


## ipeefreely

Picked a these guys up from Newegg to try out because they were on sale...

Purolator delivered them to my neighbor!  :facepalm:  Their address ends with a 1, mine a 5, how do you fuck that up???  :Confused: 

Took about 10hrs to do a full format!  :crazy nut:

----------


## The_Penguin

Needed to check and clear a code (damn remote start doesn't work with a current CEL)
$25.00 on Amazon, fast shipping from ON. 
Seems to work pretty well, maybe a tad slow but my only comparison is Vag-Com on my '02 Passat 9 years ago.

----------


## hampstor

Finally replaced my 5 year old Surface Pro 2 (i5 / 4GB / 128GB SSD)... with the Surface Pro (2017) - 5 / 8GB / 256GB SSD. Now I have a touchpad that doesn't make me cringe to use!

----------


## legendboy

> I'm going to take this core apart and do some reinforcing. The builders in the US want 800 usd for a core, so at 500 cdn this a good price. I can put the driveline together while still having a running jeep. I thought about being lazy and just buying a new hellcat GC.



Just a random comment here but if you come across a 68rfe (not Aisin) core i'm looking

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Powerrrrr

----------


## blitz

^I have one of those without a charger if you want it cheap.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> ^I have one of those without a charger if you want it cheap.



PM'd.

----------


## D'z Nutz

Nice, what are you planning on using it for?

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> Nice, what are you planning on using it for?



Well, I've wanted to use my Alien Bees for some outdoor stuff for a while! Plus, uh, I'm going to use it to power the microphone/amp for the wedding ceremony.

----------


## D'z Nutz

> Well, I've wanted to use my Alien Bees for some outdoor stuff for a while! Plus, uh, I'm going to use it to power the microphone/amp for the wedding ceremony.



Sweet, that's gonna come in handy for the rap battle!

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> Sweet, that's gonna come in handy for the rap battle!



Better bring your A-game!

Seriously though, let me know if you want to try some outdoor big-strobe stuff this year.

----------


## GOnSHO

> Powerrrrr



I have 2 of the StrobePro ones, they wOrk REALLY well.

----------


## DonJuan

Just picked this up yesterday.
New to me daily driver!
2007 G35x
Originally out of BC, only been in Alberta for 2 years, 130k, clean carproof no accidents or claims.
Gotta change that grill tho, and add block heater (not gonna be fun), and a car starter (recommend a good CHEAP place?).
19" rims coming in spring.
Quite happy with it!

----------


## G-ZUS

> Just picked this up yesterday.
> New to me daily driver!
> 2007 G35x
> Originally out of BC, only been in Alberta for 2 years, 130k, clean carproof no accidents or claims.
> Gotta change that grill tho, and add block heater (not gonna be fun), and a car starter (recommend a good CHEAP place?).
> 19" rims coming in spring.
> Quite happy with it!



Congrats on the buy. You don't really need a block heater. PM me for a starter I know a guy

----------


## nismodrifter

> Just picked this up yesterday.
> New to me daily driver!
> 2007 G35x
> Originally out of BC, only been in Alberta for 2 years, 130k, clean carproof no accidents or claims.
> Gotta change that grill tho, and add block heater (not gonna be fun), and a car starter (recommend a good CHEAP place?).
> 19" rims coming in spring.
> Quite happy with it!



Nice car!

----------


## D'z Nutz

> Better bring your A-game!
> 
> Seriously though, let me know if you want to try some outdoor big-strobe stuff this year.



Yeah if we can come up with some fun stuff, I'd be down. Might even be worthwhile bringing out my boom arm that I've never used haha

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> Yeah if we can come up with some fun stuff, I'd be down. Might even be worthwhile bringing out my boom arm that I've never used haha



Definitely, seeing as I was looking at buying a boom arm.  :ROFL!:

----------


## D'z Nutz

> Definitely, seeing as I was looking at buying a boom arm.



If you're really looking for one, make an offer. I've been thinking about putting it up for sale for the longest time, but I've been too lazy to pull it out of storage haha

----------


## Ekliptix

New lights, gravel and a 5lb CO2 tank with regulator. Tank is old.



[/QUOTE]

----------


## carson blocks

Uniden R3 Radar Detector. I've had a bad run with BS speed traps in the middle of nowhere lately.



https://www.kmph.ca/products/uniden-r3-radar-detector

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Just picked this up yesterday.
> New to me daily driver!
> 2007 G35x
> Originally out of BC, only been in Alberta for 2 years, 130k, clean carproof no accidents or claims.
> Gotta change that grill tho, and add block heater (not gonna be fun), and a car starter (recommend a good CHEAP place?).
> 19" rims coming in spring.
> Quite happy with it!



With synthetic oil and a strong battery (which you should probably be using regardless) you likely don't need to bother with a block heater. As one example, I don't think Audi even gives people the option for one anymore. My previous car of similar vintage started up with ease in -30 C with a good battery and synthetic, I never had to plug that thing in. If your car will be sitting unused outside for days at a time in the extreme cold, then think about it.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Now that I've got a fancy looking brand new trailer I thought I should start locking it up. These cheap locks don't deter professional thieves but should slow down the white trash crackheads.

----------


## adam c

After getting shit stolen from my backyard, it made me realize that probably more times than I know about, someone has trespassed on my property

----------


## Kjonus

A new to me 2007 4Runner Sport (the old Pathfinder treated me well over the pass 10+ years), been looking for one for awhile now. Finally found one with low kms and at a great price! She's mint for a going on 11 year old SUV.

----------


## spike98

> Now that I've got a fancy looking brand new trailer I thought I should start locking it up. These cheap locks don't deter professional thieves but should slow down the white trash crackheads.



This wouldn't slow down a crack head with a lipo angle grinder or a big hammer. The buckle is hardened steel but the body is not. One hefty swing with a hammer and she was off. Besides, they dont need to hook up to it now adays. You're best bet it to secure the wheels somehow if you are that worried about theft of the actual unit.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> This wouldn't slow down a crack head with a lipo angle grinder or a big hammer. The buckle is hardened steel but the body is not. One hefty swing with a hammer and she was off. Besides, they dont need to hook up to it now adays. You're best bet it to secure the wheels somehow if you are that worried about theft of the actual unit.



True enough. A crackhead who knows anything about stealing trailers and has even a little motivation woukd get this thing off. I'm mostly trying to give them enough of a second thought to move on to another trailer.

Besides, I have amazing insurance, ;-}

----------


## HiTempguy1

> Now that I've got a fancy looking brand new trailer I thought I should start locking it up. These cheap locks don't deter professional thieves but should slow down the white trash crackheads.



You need wheel locks and this. Just a suggestion, there are some pretty simple wheel locks you can use. I know its another thing to buy and keep track of, but considering the costs and hassle of what could be stolen, its worth it.

----------


## blitz

Got an amazing deal on a used D5 at The Camera Store. 900 shutter actuations, 2 XQD cards + reader, and a fancy strap for $4500.


iPhone X by Ryan Karr, on Flickr

----------


## ExtraSlow

Must be time for you to take some more glamor shots of me.

----------


## Disoblige

> A new to me 2007 4Runner Sport (the old Pathfinder treated me well over the pass 10+ years), been looking for one for awhile now. Finally found one with low kms and at a great price! She's mint for a going on 11 year old SUV.



Ugh congrats. I want the exact same thing.

----------


## Hallowed_point

Yeah I'm old school and still like to flip pages. Wish I could still subscribe to GM High Tech Performance.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Got an amazing deal on a used D5 at The Camera Store. 900 shutter actuations, 2 XQD cards + reader, and a fancy strap for $4500.



Did you haggle or was it always priced that way? Every used body I saw in there last time I looked (mostly D800, D810's, and D4's) were grossly overpriced. Maybe they changed their tune a bit.

----------


## taemo

> Did you haggle or was it always priced that way? Every used body I saw in there last time I looked (mostly D800, D810's, and D4's) were grossly overpriced. Maybe they changed their tune a bit.



no kidding, that is a good deal, was it on the used section?

----------


## blitz

No haggling. They had two D5's, one was $4500 and one was $6500. My guy told me they bought a guys whole kit for a crazy low price and they priced it accordingly. I noticed a lot of their bodies had new lower prices (still higher than kijiji but more reasonable), and they had a lot more gear in there. Came with a 6 month warranty though TCS as well. I went in to pick up a bag I ordered, I had zero intention of buying anything else but couldn't pass up the deal.

The XQD still had the guys photos on it, and he would have been better suited with a D3200  :ROFL!:

----------


## taemo

> No haggling. They had two D5's, one was $4500 and one was $6500. My guy told me they bought a guys whole kit for a crazy low price and they priced it accordingly. I noticed a lot of their bodies had new lower prices (still higher than kijiji but more reasonable), and they had a lot more gear in there. Came with a 6 month warranty though TCS as well. I went in to pick up a bag I ordered, I had zero intention of buying anything else but couldn't pass up the deal.
> 
> The XQD still had the guys photos on it, and he would have been better suited with a D3200



Reminds me of how I snagged the A7RII from TCS late last year as well.
Went in to buy some filters, went to the used section and spotted an A7RII.
Everyone kept telling me how they knew the previous owner and how he deosn't actually shoot the gears.
The SD card had some backyard snapshots and camera had less than 2000 shutter count.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> No haggling. They had two D5's, one was $4500 and one was $6500. My guy told me they bought a guys whole kit for a crazy low price and they priced it accordingly. I noticed a lot of their bodies had new lower prices (still higher than kijiji but more reasonable), and they had a lot more gear in there. Came with a 6 month warranty though TCS as well. I went in to pick up a bag I ordered, I had zero intention of buying anything else but couldn't pass up the deal.
> 
> The XQD still had the guys photos on it, and he would have been better suited with a D3200



Great find  :thumbs up:  If you decide not to keep it you could probably make $1000-2000 pretty quick.

----------


## Brent.ff

Went a little stupid at MEC as they had a bunch of their AT stuff on sale..now to learn to ski

» Click image for larger version
» Click image for larger version
» Click image for larger version
» Click image for larger version

----------


## adidas

> Went a little stupid at MEC as they had a bunch of their AT stuff on sale..now to learn to ski



Wait, am I understanding you correctly....you have never skied before but want to start AT?

----------


## Brent.ff

> Wait, am I understanding you correctly....you have never skied before but want to start AT?



I've been a snowboarder my whole life... splitboarded for a while and fed up with the switching over on the flats... so essentially.

----------


## eblend

Picked this up for dad's birthday. Will share with him whenever I want to use it

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> After getting shit stolen from my backyard, it made me realize that probably more times than I know about, someone has trespassed on my property



Need one but can't find this. Got a link?

----------


## AndyL

Not latest and greatest... But price was right and I needed something to get my mind off life.



Wiring... Time to figure out the wiring and make it neat...

----------


## dj_rice

> Need one but can't find this. Got a link?



https://www.lowes.ca/gate-hardware/b...erm=gate-latch

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Picked this up for dad's birthday. Will share with him whenever I want to use it



Did you find a particularly good deal on one? Cheapest I have seen the Spark Fly More Combo so far is $789. 

I was going to buy the Mavic Air, but a Mavic Pro II with 1" sensor is reliably rumored for a March announcement, so I'm holding off. Then I thought maybe I'll get a Spark now and the Mavic Pro II when it comes out haha.

----------


## eblend

No, not deal, just paid full price for it. I had a $500 gift card for best buy from taking an IT course recently, so used that. It's more than enough for my dad and me, just for fun.

----------


## adam c

From here 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01K7...236_SY340_QL65

I got it specifically since it’s metal as all the other devices I found are plastic

Checking amazon now, they’ve changed it to no longer ship to Canada, I assume because of my order bullshit with this item where the shipping company said I refused the order and are returning... took quite a few amazon reps to fix it





> Need one but can't find this. Got a link?

----------


## ZenOps

Tronsmart 3 pack 1 meter micro USB cables from aliexpress for about $6.

They don't seem to be the most durable, as the inner conductors use very fine copper wiring compared to others, but the price is definitely right. 20AWG on the power, so it should be somewhere around 2.5amp delivery. I would otherwise have bought the Volutz 19awg wiring which could do 3.0amps, but the price is not right - yet. Anker - price is not right (and possibly a little bit overrated). Iseeker brand cables 21awg are also popular, as well as monoprice premium 23awg (pay the extra for premium)

https://www.raspberrypi.org/forums/v...c.php?t=165393

----------


## firebane

Time to get a bit more serious with audio.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> No, not deal, just paid full price for it. I had a $500 gift card for best buy from taking an IT course recently, so used that. It's more than enough for my dad and me, just for fun.



Awesome. Yeah they are super cool little drones, enjoy! That reminds me I have a GC I need to use, maybe I'll buy another drone with it  :ROFL!:

----------


## Swank

Just ordered 3 more after installing the first one last week, these look incredible in person. Only this is the one I actually got, has an inline controller to 'set it and forget it' rather than another IR remote in the pile:

https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B06...?ie=UTF8&psc=1

----------


## taemo

been looking for the past couple of weeks, saw one listed on Ebay Japan and bought it right away

----------


## nismodrifter

> been looking for the past couple of weeks, saw one listed on Ebay Japan and bought it right away



^nice watch!!!

----------


## eblend

Bought into the hype, got one of these for the wife.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> Bought into the hype, got one of these for the wife.



You Asian?

----------


## eblend

> You Asian?



I'm not, she is haha. 

The two times I have been at that store...it was 90% Asians buying up the place. I wrestled with the idea of further adding to the stereo type, but she has wanted one ever since we went to Yellowknife, and after about 3 years, her desire for one didn't change, so what the hell, might as well make her happy.

----------


## KPHMPH

There she is, in all her glory.... excited to have her working FT!

----------


## ExtraSlow

Very cool. If you ever want to get into mud hauling I can set you up with a meeting with dynamud (dls)

----------


## ExtraSlow

Giant map from ikea. 2m x 1.4m. A beast. Teach the kids about the world.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> Teach the kids about the world.



Earth is flat

----------


## swak

Delivery can't come soon enough! Just waiting on some final touches from dealer then taking the keys next week hopefully!

Traded in the ST...

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> Delivery can't come soon enough! Just waiting on some final touches from dealer then taking the keys next week hopefully!
> 
> Traded in the ST...



Sweet jesus dude, what are your payments like? It feels like you constantly trade in new cars for newer cars. I can't even bring myself to trade my lease in early because of the additional costs.

Also, gimme. I want it. Gimme gimme.

----------


## swak

I have a good buddy at ford. Hooks me up well  :Wink: 

Payment is only 150$/biweekly more than the ST and is 1 yr shorter term than the ST was signed at.

----------


## Disoblige

> Delivery can't come soon enough! Just waiting on some final touches from dealer then taking the keys next week hopefully!
> 
> Traded in the ST...



Nice!
Did it get the head gasket recall complete?

----------


## swak

> Nice!
> Did it get the head gasket recall complete?



Yup! All have been recalled. 
It has 0 km's, i'm told the recall has been done... But if not the recall letter is still valid, so i'm really not overly concerned.

----------


## spikerS

Gonna try and get a good headstart on some tomatoes in the garden this year, and try my hand at some hydroponics.


and on the advice of you guys, ended up picking this up for my daughter for her birthday with extended warranty.

----------


## Sentry

I bought a crappy truck today. I like my crappy truck. 4.0L V6, RWD, 5spd.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I approve of this truck.

----------


## Rat Fink

.

----------


## benyl

Got one for our oldest kid.

----------


## flipstah

> Got one for our oldest kid.



Best and worst thing that Nintendo made. It's how I accidentally punched someone in the back of the head while they waited for a table.

----------


## benyl

It's ok so far. Got it for $280 with the 20x points thing that Shoppers had on Sat. Games a pricey.

----------


## danno

Wife did the same thing a few weeks ago. Shoppers points + seniors day (her mom bought it) = $160 we had to pay. 

Games are pricey like you said. I think she is getting her mom to buy the games. I think seniors day is 20% off.

----------


## benyl

Yup. Sending my mom Thursday to pick up a game. There is an extra $10 store card she gets.

----------


## phreezee

Last week I bought a Traeger Century 22 from Costco during a tradeshow :https://www.costco.ca/Traeger-Centur...100316712.html

This week, I returned it and bought a Camp Chef SmokePro DLX Pellet Grill : https://www.basspro.com/shop/en/camp...x-pellet-grill

This is basically why:

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

Bought one of my dream cars, a 2002 Corvette Z06. Picking it up this week and can’t wait to drive it this spring!

----------


## swak

> Bought one of my dream cars, a 2002 Corvette Z06. Picking it up this week and can’t wait to drive it this spring!



Sick man!!!!
That is a sexy year! 

Pics?!?

----------


## rx7boi

:Cry:  reefing hobby makes me a poor man

----------


## phreezee

^^ it's worse than a cocaine addiction. The day I shut down my aquarium was both sad and happy.

----------


## hampstor

Put a deposit and order down today for my 2nd bike... 2018 Yamaha MT07  :Big Grin:

----------


## adam c

> ^^ it's worse than a cocaine addiction. The day I shut down my aquarium was both sad and happy.



Did you go buy a boat instead?

----------


## Disoblige

> Put a deposit and order down today for my 2nd bike... 2018 Yamaha MT07



Congrats! Looks slick.
OMG, after seeing your purchase, I went to the Yamaha Canada website and just saw THE XSR700 IS IN CANADA NOW! It was Euro only for the longest time and I can't believe it came. I'm a bit bummed it doesn't come in that awesome green/black color though.

----------


## taemo

> ^^ it's worse than a cocaine addiction. The day I shut down my aquarium was both sad and happy.



this
I was a little sad when my last clown fish died but glad that I could now kill the aquarium that I had running for over 3 years as it was an expensive hobby

snagged this fortunately before Seiko announced that it was getting discontinued (and price increase)

----------


## Ekliptix

2000 3/4 ton for sledding. Found some winter tires on rims on Kijiji for $500 too. Now looking for a sled deck.


10mm because they go missing


18" wide clock for the shop


1lb of truffle salt off amazon


An amazing welding course at SAIT. Did it. Weldasauraus. Highly recommended.


Made this firepit on the course.


Dragon rock for my fish tank


badass water boiler

----------


## hampstor

> Congrats! Looks slick.
> OMG, after seeing your purchase, I went to the Yamaha Canada website and just saw THE XSR700 IS IN CANADA NOW! It was Euro only for the longest time and I can't believe it came. I'm a bit bummed it doesn't come in that awesome green/black color though.



thx! I actually considered the XSR700 (the red is really sharp on it). I just couldn't say no to the high viz wheels, and I am a cheap fucker who didn't want to spend the extra $1G.

----------


## ipeefreely

$4.50 for a single burger from DQ.  :facepalm:  I had a coupon for 2 for 1 but still...  :Whipped: 

DQ is only a couple of blocks from my house and I haven't been in 3 years, I remember why now...  :crazy nut:

----------


## adamc

something about those burgers tastes so damn good though. I'll eat like 5 of the regular no cheese w/just ketchup in a sitting*

* when they're "on sale" for .99 cents

----------


## ExtraSlow

Dq burgers are decent, but yeah if you get the boring single it better be on sale.

----------


## bjstare

Chicken strip basket ftw if I'm eating hot food at DQ.

----------


## Sentry

The DQ at glenmore and ogden (now gone for the overpass) had 99c burgers every day and 69c burgers on fridays. I'd pick up a couple on my way to secret street friday nights.

----------


## ercchry

$0.99 burgers with flame thrower sauce! Was a high school staple (think they were cheaper back then though haha)

----------


## adam c

Last time I ate DQ .99 burgers I got food poisoning, that was 10+ years ago

----------


## blitz

Some 8/4 Black Walnut for a dining room bench

----------


## benyl

Where do you get that action? I have no clue where to get that kind of wood.

----------


## blitz

Black Forest Wood Company, down on Blackfoot. I just discovered them recently and their selection is fucking awesome.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Black Forest is excellent, definitely one of the best places in town for exotics. Sky-high prices as with any nice wood in our area, unfortunately.

----------


## roopi

Windsor Plywood usually has a few pieces in stock as well.

----------


## 89coupe

Finally decided to upgrade from my 6.

----------


## firebane

X79 board for my old Xeon chip. They said it wouldn't post or had issues and wanted $140 for it but I offered $50 and took it. Put a new CMOS battery in and updated the bios and it churns along just fine. This board could easily be sold on Ebay for $300-400 now.

https://www.ebay.ca/itm/273092189661

Coolermaster Hyper 212 Evo for the board
» Click image for larger version

16gb ddr3 kit as my old board was ECC :\
» Click image for larger version

----------


## Ekliptix

My first rifle

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Mmm, coilovery goodness.

----------


## gmc72

Picked this up on Thursday!! My first BMW!!

----------


## G-ZUS

Picked up yet another BMW

and some bilsteins for it
» Click image for larger version

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

They're for my Magnum along with a set of bigger sway bars - "handle" is still probably a bit generous, seeing as it still weighs over two tons. I got the coilovers for less than a set of lowering springs, figured what the hell.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> I totally missed where you picked up a Magnum! haha



Ah! Yeah, I picked up a low-miles '06 R/T a couple of summers ago. Fun wagon but the ride needs to be tightened up, really understeers at the limit and body roll galore!

----------


## G-ZUS

> ^^ E21 320i?
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, what? When did you get something that needed to handle?



e30 325e

----------


## D'z Nutz

> They're for my Magnum along with a set of bigger sway bars - "handle" is still probably a bit generous, seeing as it still weighs over two tons. I got the coilovers for less than a set of lowering springs, figured what the hell.



Oh man, that's gonna be so fun once you firm up the handling

----------


## flipstah

> They're for my Magnum along with a set of bigger sway bars - "handle" is still probably a bit generous, seeing as it still weighs over two tons. I got the coilovers for less than a set of lowering springs, figured what the hell.




I'll still remember where your Magnum laid 11's, giving my front bumper rubber delight. Then we got beef jerky.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> Oh man, that's gonna be so fun once you firm up the handling



Heck yeah, between the suspension bits and new summer rubber it'll be a whole different beast.





> I'll still remember where your Magnum laid 11's, giving my front bumper rubber delight. Then we got beef jerky.



Haha, word, line lock is a wonderful thing to have if you're trying to get rid of tires. <3 jerky.

----------


## tcon

Plane tickets to Singapore. I'm pumped. Only 9 more months... :Burn Out:

----------


## eblend

> Plane tickets to Singapore. I'm pumped. Only 9 more months...



Gonna stay at the Marina bay? My buddy went and made a point to stay at least one night there, I would, the infinity pool at the top is worth it.

----------


## speeed

Steering wheel setup

----------


## XylathaneGTR

How many before it qualifies as a problem? This one is named "Philomena the fat"

----------


## tcon

> Gonna stay at the Marina bay? My buddy went and made a point to stay at least one night there, I would, the infinity pool at the top is worth it.



No unfortunately it's completely booked up around new years when we're going so we'll have to settle for just visiting the top deck via the Ku De Ta bar

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> Gonna stay at the Marina bay? My buddy went and made a point to stay at least one night there, I would, the infinity pool at the top is worth it.



Agree!! Such a good experience, but shit this place is expensive. I remember ordering the cheapest drink on the menu, which was a pint of Stella for $24+tips

----------


## taemo

maybe just keep an eye open for cancellation.

the pool at the top was worth spending at least one night.
shame that I got food sick when we went there lol, Im guessing from Thailand 36 hours ago, so I spent the whole evening in bed, although we did order food at midnight and bummed at the pool in the afternoon.
and sunrise at the pool is pretty nice too.


not to derail the thread too much, won this watch on ebay over the weekend, im done buying watches for the next couple of years I hope  :ROFL!: 
» Click image for larger version

----------


## Sentry

KMS has a power tool sale right now, so picked up one of these metal mutilators.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

» Click image for larger version

Picked up a "small" drum sander from an estate sale, man does it ever speed things up.

----------


## blitz

> Picked up a "small" drum sander from an estate sale, man does it ever speed things up.



Awesome. What width can it handle?

My next project won't fit through my 13" planer, so it was a good excuse to pick this up:

----------


## A2VR6

Got one of these over the weekend... seemed like a decent deal vs. what they sell for in the states.

----------


## danno

Picked up a rs4 a couple weeks ago, ordered up some parts to get the maintance up to date. 
New brembo rotors, hawk hps pads, air filter, and a clutch switch.

----------


## Buster

> Picked up a rs4 a couple weeks ago, ordered up some parts to get the maintance up to date. 
> New brembo rotors, hawk hps pads, air filter, and a clutch switch.



All this time later and those cars still look badass.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> Awesome. What width can it handle?



It's pretty small for a drum sander, so it can only fit 13" pieces. I rarely ever build anything larger than that, so it's a good size for me - just wish it was 220V. Didn't pay much for it ($400) so I'm not picky.





> Got one of these over the weekend... seemed like a decent deal vs. what they sell for in the states.



Oh man, nice pickup - that's $100 cheaper than Costco's online price. Which location?

----------


## killramos

^ anything heavy is always cheaper in warehouse than online because Costco bundles shipping costs into online prices.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> Got one of these over the weekend... seemed like a decent deal vs. what they sell for in the states.



Are you co-driving with shane?

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Picked up a rs4 a couple weeks ago, ordered up some parts to get the maintance up to date. 
> New brembo rotors, hawk hps pads, air filter, and a clutch switch.



Did you get it checked for carbon build up? Awesome car though, mine looked almost exactly like that  :Smilie:

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> ^ anything heavy is always cheaper in warehouse than online because Costco bundles shipping costs into online prices.



Yeah I'm just really surprised because I've never seen them carry it in stores. Quickliftjack.ca has it for $1,545 so even the online Costco price was a decent deal to begin with, in comparison.

----------


## danno

> Did you get it checked for carbon build up? Awesome car though, mine looked almost exactly like that



I’m prepared to do a cleaning and injectors when the time comes, it pulls harder than my previous rs4 so I’m thinking it’s not a issue right now.

----------


## A2VR6

> Oh man, nice pickup - that's $100 cheaper than Costco's online price. Which location?



Heritage Meadows... there were 3 left. 





> Are you co-driving with shane?



Nope... i thought he was in California???

----------


## firebane

Crappy picture but picked up a 1998 Jeep GC with the 5.2 and a broken 249. Will be swapping that out soon.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Nice. Swapping in a 242? Way easier on the later 5.2 ZJs, no messing about with the input shaft.

----------


## firebane

> Nice. Swapping in a 242? Way easier on the later 5.2 ZJs, no messing about with the input shaft.



Either a 242 or 231 which ever is the easiest to find. I'd prefer a 231 due to upgrades and such.. but eh.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

242s are probably a bit easier to come by at PnP but you can't really go wrong either way. You can do a lot of upgrades (6-gear planetary, HD SYE, etc.) to the 242 these days as well.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Well, had to pounce on a good Kijiji deal this morning. All the Ford intakes!

» Click image for larger version

'68 Ford FE Shelby/Police Interceptor
Edelbrock F380 FE Triple-deuce
Edelbrock Performer 460, new in box

Guy threw in a couple sets of headers since I bought all his intakes, hell if I know what to do with them. I think one set is for a 351C and the other is a 460 set of some flavour. Clean em up and sell them I guess.

» Click image for larger version

----------


## you&me

> Picked up a rs4 a couple weeks ago, ordered up some parts to get the maintance up to date. 
> New brembo rotors, hawk hps pads, air filter, and a clutch switch.



Looks great! Not many white RS4s around

----------


## bigbadboss101

> Picked up a rs4 a couple weeks ago, ordered up some parts to get the maintance up to date. 
> New brembo rotors, hawk hps pads, air filter, and a clutch switch.



Nice looking vehicle! You found it locally? My neighbor has one and will see if I can go for a spin. Keep us posted as to little mods and enhancements!

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## danno

> Nice looking vehicle! You found it locally? My neighbor has one and will see if I can go for a spin. Keep us posted as to little mods and enhancements!





ya it's from edmonton, that's cool there is another white in calgary. they aren't common only 29 ibis white rs4's in NA. 

my brakes and other minor upgrades arrived. need to drive it to see what else it needs.

----------


## Skrilla

Against my better judgment I picked up 3 old dirt bikes today: 1977 Honda MR175 Elsinore, 1977 Kawasaki KM100, 1980 Yamaha TT250G. All seem to run, missing some odds and ends on each but they are mostly complete. Don't know where to start, really only wanted the Honda but the seller wanted all gone. Guess I know what I am doing this summer  :facepalm:

----------


## jwslam



----------


## redblack

I haven’t had this beer since my last trip to Hawaii, finally found it at my local beeer store of all places.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

DJI Mavic Air Fly more combo:


Polar Pro ND8/16/32/32PL:


2 week Trip to Hawaii & Kauai:

----------


## Sentry

> Well, had to pounce on a good Kijiji deal this morning. All the Ford intakes!
> » Click image for larger version
> 
> '68 Ford FE Shelby/Police Interceptor
> Edelbrock F380 FE Triple-deuce
> Edelbrock Performer 460, new in box



I'd be half tempted to throw the triple on for cool factor even though it'd probably make the least power lol.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> I'd be half tempted to throw the triple on for cool factor even though it'd probably make the least power lol.



Hah, yeah those triples lose like 20+HP compared to a decent intake. Got it earmarked for a Mercury truck build where style matters more than power.

----------


## firebane

No pics but grabbed a np231 with a flange adapter for $150

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> I haven’t had this beer since my last trip to Hawaii, finally found it at my local beeer store of all places.



Every CO-OP liquor store I have been in sells it, but it's pricey.

----------


## bjstare

Well didn't directly purchase these. But have purchased lots of flights over the last little while.

----------


## killramos

Westjet and AC status  :crazy nut:

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Westjet and AC status



Yeah, that's as crazy as being both an AMG and M-series fanboi......

----------


## ercchry

> Westjet and AC status



That’s basically my sales pitch... “i’d love all your business, but if you have a great relationship with someone else keep using them. Just send me some business and you’ll get xyz”

----------


## killramos

> Yeah, that's as crazy as being both an AMG and M-series fanboi......



It's not easy loving pretty things...

----------


## bjstare

> That’s basically my sales pitch... “i’d love all your business, but if you have a great relationship with someone else keep using them. Just send me some business and you’ll get xyz”



It was partially this, partially client schedule requirements and flight availability, and partially me getting attracted more to westjet as I flew with them more. AC licks balls. Literally the only good thing about domestic travel with them, is their lounge is orders of magnitude nicer than the WJ domestic lounge. I'm doing my best to do all flying with WJ now though. I've never had so many bitchy stewardesses, cancelled/delayed flights, etc as I have flying a bunch with AC last year. Also, they make you take your headphones off like 15 mins before landing. haha

----------


## killramos

Mad jelly, I never go anywhere anymore...

I don't think i have even left the inner city in a month...

----------


## swak

What's it take to get access to these lounges/get WJ status?

----------


## killramos

Great to see it again even with all the cringe scenes.

----------


## bjstare

> Mad jelly, I never go anywhere anymore...
> 
> I don't think i have even left the inner city in a month...



Grass is always greener haha.




> What's it take to get access to these lounges/get WJ status?



Simply put, just takes a lot of flying.

WJ status is earned purely on dollars spent. I forget what gold is, I think $6k in a year. It's really easy to get WJ Status.

AC Status is based on meeting dollar spend thresholds and one of either number of segments or number of miles. (50k is min 50 segments OR 50k miles, plus dollar spend of 6 or 7k IIRC).

----------


## killramos

> Grass is always greener haha.



Truest story

----------


## phreezee

You can just buy entrance into the AC lounge. I think it’s $40 IIRC.

----------


## EnRichii

> Great to see it again even with all the cringe scenes.



I'm a huge StarWars fan but refuse to see anymore movies cause of all the SJW shit going on in it. Still haven't seen it. I dont think I'll even watch another SW movie ever again. Holly Woods fucked in general now actually. Did you see their gonna replace Princess Leia with Meryl Streep??? what a shit show.

----------


## killramos

I like Star Wars. I try not to make a political statement about it.

----------


## Strider

> What's it take to get access to these lounges



There's a number of credit cards out there that include a Priority Pass membership and some lounge passes

----------


## killramos

Notably priority pass generally does not include Air Canada lounges domestically.

And the AC lounges are awesome.

Before signing up for a lounge program I recommend you check their list of lounges against where you usually fly. Be careful with the terminal numbers as in some cases the lounges are prohibitively far from the gate.

----------


## lilmira

bought a couple massage chairs

----------


## muse017

Quit smoking comes with other problem....

----------


## 03ozwhip

> bought a couple massage chairs



God damn that's nice. AMG of some sort?

----------


## Disoblige

> God damn that's nice. AMG of some sort?



Looks like S5 seats. Now question is.. Did he sell the S3 for a new S5, or swapping seats and keeping the S3? I'm assuming the latter haha.

----------


## FraserB

> Quit smoking comes with other problem....



Keeping them in the boxes or building them? Once Technic kits get discontinued, they jump in price, I have a few that have easily tripled.

----------


## dj_rice

> Looks like S5 seats. Now question is.. Did he sell the S3 for a new S5, or swapping seats and keeping the S3? I'm assuming the latter haha.




Yeah. Door panels and bottom of the steering wheel don't look like MB or AMG

----------


## killramos

Assuming S6 since it is massage seats?

Don’t think that’s an option in the 4 or 5

Steering wheel has an obvious Audi s logo, and Mercedes are pretty well all stalk shifters now except for the GT

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Assuming S6 since it is massage seats?
> 
> Don’t think that’s an option in the 4 or 5
> 
> Steering wheel has an obvious Audi s logo, and Mercedes are pretty well all stalk shifters now except for the GT



You can get massage seats in the 4/5, they just aren't quite as nice as the bigger cars.

----------


## HiTempguy1

> Keeping them in the boxes or building them? Once Technic kits get discontinued, they jump in price, I have a few that have easily tripled.



Even if they do triple, is it really worth it?

I love collecting stuff and even preserving it in great condition... But I've always felt that unless I'm doing it as a business, I might as well use it.

----------


## lilmira

Haha my reading is low on the cockometer. It's the S5 SB. Said goodbye to the S3 few days ago.

----------


## msommers

Love the red seats, looks sharp. Congrats!

----------


## Buster

I like red seats.

----------


## msommers

But you love lamp.

----------


## muse017

- - - Updated - - -




> Keeping them in the boxes or building them? Once Technic kits get discontinued, they jump in price, I have a few that have easily tripled.



I believe its not the case anymore on most of technic sets.
Not looking to make money just needed to do something to kill my smoking habit. Just started to go thru gt3 and the instruction booklet is like 1000pages lol..

----------


## FraserB

> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> I believe its not the case anymore on most of technic sets.
> Not looking to make money just needed to do something to kill my smoking habit. Just started to go thru gt3 and the instruction booklet is like 1000pages lol..



Yeah, none of the sets you picked are short assembly. WRT the current pricing, I looked them up for the heck of it on Amazon and my old excavator (8043) looks like it's going for ~$800 CAD new. This was a $200 set when I picked it up. Volvo wheel loader, logging truck, mark ii crane and the crawler crane are all significantly higher than original purchase. I'd expect the Mack Anthem (fun build - maybe 7 hours) to shoot up in value when it gets retired by Lego, mostly due to branding. 

But they haven't been an investment for me by any means. 




> Even if they do triple, is it really worth it?
> 
> I love collecting stuff and even preserving it in great condition... But I've always felt that unless I'm doing it as a business, I might as well use it.



All mine are built and out of the box, but I've been considering buying two sets each I get a new one so I always have a boxed one. If you have the patience to sit on them, there does seem to be a market for them. My Saturn V rocket is still in the box, mostly because I haven't had the chance to build it, but thinking about leaving it there.

----------


## Lex350

Bought a trip to Puerto Morales at the end of the month. I need some f'n sunshine!

----------


## SKR

Ordered a Boyd Welding fuel tank/pump for my old truck yesterday. Getting ready to swap over from carb to fuel injection. Going down from 32 gallons of fuel capacity to 19, but hopefully with FI my mileage goes up a little. Hoping for 8mpg on the highway, to give me ~200km of fuel. Currently at about 6mpg.

----------


## KPHMPH

Not your typical Oilfield truck but god damn I couldn’t refuse a good deal. Give me a half ass month and I’ll pay this off!!

----------


## ExtraSlow

You buy the coolest stuff.

----------


## KPHMPH

:Cry:

----------


## swak

Always wanted to bobtail a semi as a daily aha. Huge waste and an inconvenience etc.. But something about it would be cool in my head.

Are you a driver?

----------


## KPHMPH

I am a driver until I find the right guy to drive for me!

----------


## AndyL

About 100$ of bits and pieces sourced over the past 6 months... Then finally got a working 3d printer in the house, and knocked this out Friday/Saturday. 

It makes me happy anyway.

----------


## Buster

> About 100$ of bits and pieces sourced over the past 6 months... Then finally got a working 3d printer in the house, and knocked this out Friday/Saturday. 
> 
> It makes me happy anyway.



What exactly am I looking at here.

----------


## AndyL

1st step of my ironman suit  :Wink: 

Or a prosthetic finger https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:1340624

----------


## bjstare

> What exactly am I looking at here.



That made me lol

----------


## K3RMiTdot

> Attachment 81719
> 
> Quit smoking comes with other problem....



you can add the Technic Chiron tot he collection once it comes out in the summer!

----------


## gmc72

Ordered these yesterday. Yes it's a lot, but when you have 2 dogs, you tend to go through them very quickly!!

----------


## bjstare

> Ordered these yesterday. Yes it's a lot, but when you have 2 dogs, you tend to go through them very quickly!!



Where from? How much was it?

----------


## gmc72

$21 from Amazon.ca

Included shipping, but I'm on the free trial of Prime.

----------


## sabad66

> Where from? How much was it?



those look like the amazonbasics ones. really good value but unfortunately not compostable so they can't go in the green bins.

haven't found any good deals on compostable ones yet personally, so for now I still use this type

----------


## ercchry

$100 worth of straps to help curb the desire for thousands in watch(es)  :ROFL!: 





Seems to be working, but it’s only been an hour. Straps are fun!

----------


## KPHMPH

> Ordered these yesterday. Yes it's a lot, but when you have 2 dogs, you tend to go through them very quickly!!



Thank god for little dogs. If you are not watching them when they poop it is near impossible to find it.

----------


## eblend

Picked up a new BBQ, mostly for size. Been re-arranging the deck and realized the useless space in the corner of the deck is wasted, so found a BBQ to fit in there.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

Picked up a fairly low mileage 2002 Golf TDi as a “daily”. Perfect timing with fuel prices and purchasing a inefficient summer car.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> Picked up a new BBQ, mostly for size. Been re-arranging the deck and realized the useless space in the corner of the deck is wasted, so found a BBQ to fit in there.



That is one tiny ass bbq. Nice find!

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> Picked up a new BBQ, mostly for size. Been re-arranging the deck and realized the useless space in the corner of the deck is wasted, so found a BBQ to fit in there.



Adorable, but you could have fit a nice big smoker there!

----------


## eblend

> That is one tiny ass bbq. Nice find!



It's just me an the wife, no kids, the old grill was a 4 burner, way too big and took up valuable deck space. With this tucked in the corner it works well.





> Adorable, but you could have fit a nice big smoker there!



Not that hardcore into BBQ. BBQ is the only cooking I do, which is usually some burgers or chicken wings and some side veggie dishes. My dad is a big BBQ cook and has a smoker but I don't remember the last time he used it, must have been at least 5 years. Not my thing.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Yeah no worries, just an alternative. I didn't think I'd use my smoker a ton when I got it, but now I think I use it more than my BBQ, haha.

----------


## msommers

Can you list the model and let us know what you think of it as you get more hours on it? Lots of us are apartment dwellers and something that small (and high quality from the looks of it) would be ideal.

----------


## bjstare

> $21 from Amazon.ca
> 
> Included shipping, but I'm on the free trial of Prime.



Ah perfect. I got the free trial of prime quite some time ago, and just decided to stick with it. Love Amazon Prime.




> those look like the amazonbasics ones. really good value but unfortunately not compostable so they can't go in the green bins.
> 
> haven't found any good deals on compostable ones yet personally, so for now I still use this type



I couldn't care less about what can fit in the green bin. That farce of a program is a waste of taxpayer money. Even on weeks when we eat at home and don't touch the garburator, we dont even fill it 5% full. Could have at least offered the option for a second blue bin or something (speaking of expensive programs we're forced to use). #triggered

----------


## sabad66

> I couldn't care less about what can fit in the green bin. That farce of a program is a waste of taxpayer money. Even on weeks when we eat at home and don't touch the garburator, we dont even fill it 5% full. Could have at least offered the option for a second blue bin or something (speaking of expensive programs we're forced to use). #triggered



haha fair enough. my usage is also not very much but i'd like to start using it more if i can. At least dog crap would be an easy one, but certainly not going to go out of my way to buy bags at quadruple the price just for the hell of it which is why i'm still using these. if the city really wants people to start using maybe they should subsidize compostable dog shit bags  :ROFL!:

----------


## ExtraSlow

Handy for filling with pine cones and crab apples and tree branches a couple times a year. 
***derail ***

----------


## Ekliptix

70 acres with a house, 3000sqft shop (heated), and an 8 car detached garage (heated). Been living there for a year but just bought it all. #debt. Already spend 50 hours in the tractor over the winter keeping the driveway clear of snow.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Fucking gorgeous property man. Very envious.

----------


## msommers

That is stunning, wow!

----------


## nismodrifter

> 70 acres with a house, 3000sqft shop (heated), and an 8 car detached garage (heated). Been living there for a year but just bought it all. #debt. Already spend 50 hours in the tractor over the winter keeping the driveway clear of snow.
> Attachment 81835



Well done sir.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Outstanding

----------


## Ekliptix

Thanks. It's a lot more work then living in Mission with a concierge. But I grew up on an acreage so it's not 100% foreign to me.

Plans: The red barn has a concrete floor, plywood walls and ceiling, and 6x fluorescent light fixtures. I want to cover the walls and ceiling with white corrugated steel panels, and put 50,000 lumens of overhead LED lighting in there. Kijiji has lots of commercial shelving so I can have all the STUFF out of the way and organised. I want it like an operating room in there, even though the barn is the "work place" and the detached garage is the "car storage" place. I want to put up a teepee somewhere with a wood floor, a picnic table, bunk beds, and stove in it for camp outs. I've already chainsawed a 2 km offroad course through the trees for ATV/SidebySide. A single track Mtn bike trail would be awesome, but there's more work to do then time to do it, so that'll be a lot later. Need to decide on a place and design for an outdoor fire pit. 

Need to get a clay thrower and a 12 gauge to hone in my clay shooting. Have seen 2 cougars on the driveway already so I'm not comfortable walking through the woods without bear spray or a gun. Neighbours big dog was killed by a grizzly a few years ago.

----------


## JfuckinC

> Thanks. It's a lot more work then living in Mission with a concierge. But I grew up on an acreage so it's not 100% foreign to me.
> 
> Plans: The red barn has a concrete floor, plywood walls and ceiling, and 6x fluorescent light fixtures. I want to cover the walls and ceiling with white corrugated steel panels, and put 50,000 lumens of overhead LED lighting in there. Kijiji has lots of commercial shelving so I can have all the STUFF out of the way and organised. I want it like an operating room in there, even though the barn is the "work place" and the detached garage is the "car storage" place. I want to put up a teepee somewhere with a wood floor, a picnic table, bunk beds, and stove in it for camp outs. I've already chainsawed a 2 km offroad course through the trees for ATV/SidebySide. A single track Mtn bike trail would be awesome, but there's more work to do then time to do it, so that'll be a lot later. Need to decide on a place and design for an outdoor fire pit. 
> 
> Need to get a clay thrower and a 12 gauge to hone in my clay shooting. Have seen 2 cougars on the driveway already so I'm not comfortable walking through the woods without bear spray or a gun. Neighbours big dog was killed by a grizzly a few years ago.




Care to share the General Area of where it is? Looks unreal!

----------


## vengie

> Thanks. It's a lot more work then living in Mission with a concierge. But I grew up on an acreage so it's not 100% foreign to me.
> 
> Plans: The red barn has a concrete floor, plywood walls and ceiling, and 6x fluorescent light fixtures. I want to cover the walls and ceiling with white corrugated steel panels, and put 50,000 lumens of overhead LED lighting in there. Kijiji has lots of commercial shelving so I can have all the STUFF out of the way and organised. I want it like an operating room in there, even though the barn is the "work place" and the detached garage is the "car storage" place. I want to put up a teepee somewhere with a wood floor, a picnic table, bunk beds, and stove in it for camp outs. I've already chainsawed a 2 km offroad course through the trees for ATV/SidebySide. A single track Mtn bike trail would be awesome, but there's more work to do then time to do it, so that'll be a lot later. Need to decide on a place and design for an outdoor fire pit. 
> 
> Need to get a clay thrower and a 12 gauge to hone in my clay shooting. Have seen 2 cougars on the driveway already so I'm not comfortable walking through the woods without bear spray or a gun. Neighbours big dog was killed by a grizzly a few years ago.



Whats the commute like from that area?? assuming you're still heading downtown?
I've always wanted to pick up some land around there. Not quite as much as you have, but I'd like a ~10acre plot

----------


## Ekliptix

Foothills. 40 min drive if I leave before 6am. So not bad. Slower going home.

----------


## vengie

> Foothills. 40 min drive if I leave before 6am. So not bad. Slower going home.



Wow, that's much better than I would have assumed to be honest.

Not too far to some great Mtn biking spots too, great purchase.

----------


## 90_Shelby

Beautiful Place!

----------


## NissanFanBoy

New phones, got myself a black S8 and my wife a purple S9 from Freedom Mobile, hoping to cut home internet, anyone know how slow their data network is after you go over the full speed limit?

----------


## killramos

Cut home internet?

I would go through my monthly mobile data limit in a day.

Out of all the places to save money that is not one.

----------


## eglove

> Cut home internet?
> 
> I would go through my monthly mobile data limit in a day.
> 
> Out of all the places to save money that is not one.



Yea, why the F would you cut home internet. Cut cable, cut coffee, netflix, amazon prime, eating out whatever. But internet would be the absolute last thing I'd cut

----------


## NissanFanBoy

We have cable and don't use Netflix... and I rarely watch porn  :Big Grin:

----------


## killramos

Living in the 90’s. Your username is actually quite fitting.

Cutting home internet would not be an option for me, speed? Sure. But not the hardline itself. I need the data. 

I think you would be surprised as to the amount of traffic your home network uses.

----------


## eglove

> We have cable and don't use Netflix... and I rarely watch porn



Cut cable before internet...

----------


## NissanFanBoy

There's only 2 of us ffs...my wife is on facebook all day and sometimes watches stupid animal videos...myself, besides the email, kijiji, and beyond, and reddit, nothing else really, I do have a Google Music account but I download maybe 5 albums at the most in a month.

We need our cable, we watch Global News 3 times a day, I watch hockey, she watches crime and investigation shows. 

Curious to know what you guys do? And do you have kids?

We absolutely have no use for Netflix, the tvs are mainly background noise most of the time. I've actually thought about buying those $14.99 receivers to get over the air HD, but then I would only get to watch hockey on Saturday nights and my wife can't watch the crime shows.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Your wife's stupid animal videos and Facebook will destroy your mobile data.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Your wife's stupid animal videos and Facebook will destroy your mobile data.



Well, he is on "unlimited data", but it's going to get real slow, real fast.

----------


## killramos

> Your wife's stupid animal videos and Facebook will destroy your mobile data.



 :ROFL!:  the man speaks the truth. My wife’s phone has a quarter terabyte of fucking cat videos.

also global news, that shit is intolerable.

----------


## NissanFanBoy

> the man speaks the truth. My wife’s phone has a quarter terabyte of fucking cat videos.
> 
> also global news, that shit is intolerable.



Seriously lol... what's wrong with knowing the traffic and weather and who got murdered and what plane landed on 16th ave? Where do pretentious people like you get your local news?  :ROFL!:

----------


## killramos

> Seriously lol... what's wrong with knowing the traffic and weather and who got murdered and what plane landed on 16th ave? Where do pretentious people like you get your local news?



Well the plane didn’t land on 16th ave. But I can’t really blame you if you get your news from global  :ROFL!:

----------


## adam c

This

----------


## craigcd

^^^^ Finally a victory on kijiji? Nice car!

----------


## adam c

> ^^^^ Finally a victory on kijiji? Nice car!



Yep finally!

----------


## 03ozwhip

> This



Non M-Sport boooo lol JK great cars, I miss mine everyday. Can't tell though, 328 or 335?

----------


## adam c

> Non M-Sport boooo lol JK great cars, I miss mine everyday. Can't tell though, 328 or 335?



328, couldn't justify having to potentially drop 3-5k for turbo replacements and the N55 was out of my budget

----------


## NissanFanBoy

> 328, couldn't justify having to potentially drop 3-5k for turbo replacements and the N55 was out of my budget



Great to hear Adam! Glad you found a car...in all honesty, even though it's slower than my car, it looks way nicer haha I actually prefer the look over the G37 coupes...best colour too!

----------


## adam c

> Great to hear Adam! Glad you found a car...in all honesty, even though it's slower than my car, it looks way nicer haha I actually prefer the look over the G37 coupes...best colour too!



Thanks Jason

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## dirtsniffer



----------


## spikerS

> 



you ARE the father! I mean, same nose, eyes, smile...definitely yours. Grats on the trailer too!

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## adam c

> Ohhhhh, nice car Adam! Looks pretty badass in the picture!



Thanks man, when driving in front of it, it looks pretty damn good

----------


## gogreen

> Can you list the model and let us know what you think of it as you get more hours on it? Lots of us are apartment dwellers and something that small (and high quality from the looks of it) would be ideal.



I have the previous-style Coleman 2-burner that I've had for several years now and it's held up really well. Mine doesn't have the grease cup in the front and the igniter is in a different location but it looks to be much the same otherwise. They're sold at Canadian Tire so watch for them to go on sale. Starts easily every time, heats up quick, and uses way less propane than the bigger 3-burner I had before. We had a very narrow side yard at our old house so I liked that the sides could fold down to allow it to tuck against the house when not in use. It's definitely a high quality unit.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> Seriously lol... what's wrong with knowing the traffic and weather and who got murdered and what plane landed on 16th ave? Where do pretentious people like you get your local news?



I get my news from my google home. It plays the CBC news for me in the mornings.

Also, do you not have any smart devices in your home? Thermostats? Doorbells? Nothing?

----------


## eblend

> Can you list the model and let us know what you think of it as you get more hours on it? Lots of us are apartment dwellers and something that small (and high quality from the looks of it) would be ideal.



Sorry missed this. It's the Coleman Revolution 2-Burner Propane. Yes I bought mine at Canadian Tire, was on sale (still is) at $399. It's definitely not a budget unit, and doesn't feel like it. Has a pretty premium feel to it, and built like a tank. Think it took me nearly 2 hours to put it together, way more bolts then you think is necessary. So far I cooked chicken wings and some burgers on it, but still haven't gotten fully used to it, but it does work well. When doing the burn in, reached over 600 degrees.

----------


## gogreen

> There's only 2 of us ffs...my wife is on facebook all day and sometimes watches stupid animal videos...myself, besides the email, kijiji, and beyond, and reddit, nothing else really, I do have a Google Music account but I download maybe 5 albums at the most in a month.
> 
> We need our cable, we watch Global News 3 times a day, I watch hockey, she watches crime and investigation shows. 
> 
> Curious to know what you guys do? And do you have kids?
> 
> We absolutely have no use for Netflix, the tvs are mainly background noise most of the time. I've actually thought about buying those $14.99 receivers to get over the air HD, but then I would only get to watch hockey on Saturday nights and my wife can't watch the crime shows.



No kids here and we cut the cable and got an Apple TV. Crime shows won't be a problem as we can get pretty much anything on City, Global, CBC, CTV, etc. We weren't watching much in real-time anyway so I actually like having stuff available on-demand rather than having to use a PVR. We use very little data and don't have any other smart devices in the house, but occasionally work from home so internet was a must regardless. I'm a single-sport armchair athlete (CFL) so I really only watched TSN once a week from June to November (and not even in real-time) so with cable I felt I was paying for stuff I wasn't watching. I just use my inlaws' account to watch games online now, but I know people are using apps on the Android boxes to access live sports. For the Olympics we used the CBC app to watch the events we were most interested in. I get news online for the most part, and weather from Environment Canada's site.




> Sorry missed this. It's the Coleman Revolution 2-Burner Propane. Yes I bought mine at Canadian Tire, was on sale (still is) at $399. It's definitely not a budget unit, and doesn't feel like it. Has a pretty premium feel to it, and built like a tank. Think it took me nearly 2 hours to put it together, way more bolts then you think is necessary. So far I cooked chicken wings and some burgers on it, but still haven't gotten fully used to it, but it does work well. When doing the burn in, reached over 600 degrees.



I've found it to be a nice even heat as well, much better than the budget one I had before. I think you're going to like it.  :Smilie:

----------


## ExtraSlow

Got heated jackets for the wife and I. Been bird dogging these with camelcamelcamel on Amazon for ages. Finally liked the price.

----------


## speedog

> Got heated jackets for the wife and I. Been bird dogging these with camelcamelcamel on Amazon for ages. Finally liked the price.



Shit, you always come up with a term that I have to go searching for explanation for.

----------


## Buster

> Got heated jackets for the wife and I. Been bird dogging these with camelcamelcamel on Amazon for ages. Finally liked the price.



what kinda dirty games do you play with these?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Shit, you always come up with a term that I have to go searching for explanation for.



was it bird dogging? Or the camelcamelcamel website? 



> what kinda dirty games do you play with these?



the dirtiest.

----------


## NissanFanBoy

> I get my news from my google home. It plays the CBC news for me in the mornings.
> 
> Also, do you not have any smart devices in your home? Thermostats? Doorbells? Nothing?



Haha nope but I did think about getting wifi lightbulb once though, I'm 37, this doesn't interest me.

----------


## speedog

> was it bird dogging? Or the camelcamelcamel website?



Both, apparently I'm quite out of touch but I'm not on the market so bird dogging was a mystery to me and I don't buy stuff online yet so camelcamelcamel was also unknown to me.

----------


## adam c

> Both, apparently I'm quite out of touch but I'm not on the market so bird dogging was a mystery to me and I don't buy stuff online yet so camelcamelcamel was also unknown to me.



I'm 33 and both of terms are new to me too

----------


## speedog

> Haha nope but I did think about getting wifi lightbulb once though, I'm 37, this doesn't interest me.



We're about the same way in our home but we do have a Lyric wifi thermostat although we really don't use it as a smart device at all - it's been set and forget. We also have a Google Chromecast that we do use occasionally. No cameras, no wifi lights - for the two of us there just doesn't seem to be much need to remotely access devices fm our phones or computers. I do utilize Google Drive and Dropbox but those are a complete mystery to my wife - she's happy if her desktop works and talks with her printer and that we still have an older Optik TV remote that she can manage. Our HDMI switcher remote is a mystery to her as well despite me labelling the buttons in a very clear fashion. I do like my geeky things but I find as I get older that I just want more 'simple to setup and use' stuff - while I can appreciate what Rage2 does it just isn't my thing anymore. I used to be light years ahead of my kids in techie stuff but that has really switched around in the last 5 years and now they're explaining stuff to me and only if it interests me.

----------


## SKR

> Both, apparently I'm quite out of touch but I'm not on the market so bird dogging was a mystery to me



I'm surprised you don't know the Everly Brothers song. I used to hear it all the time on the oldies station. Even had it stuck in my head the other day.

----------


## firebane

Vroom vroom

Seca 650

----------


## ExtraSlow

> TOP DEFINITION
> bird-dog
> (verb) To engage in the relentless pursuit of an objective or goal, often involving the accomplishment of tasks through other, less expedient people. This includes obsessive follow-up, nagging, and harrassment of individuals holding up the accomplishment of the goal. Comes from a reference to pointer dog breeds that serve as loyal hunting dogs, leading the way to the fallen fowl.
> "I had to bird-dog Larry all day to get him to sign that damn contract." 
> 
> He said: "I'm so frustrated. I called two days ago, and still...no response from customer service." 
> She replied: "Oh yeah, you have to bird-dog those guys daily to get anything done. They're totally swamped."



Urban dictionary knows what I mean.

----------


## blownz

New ride:

----------


## KPHMPH

It gets delivered? 
Holy cow... speechless.

----------


## Maxt

> 70 acres with a house, 3000sqft shop (heated), and an 8 car detached garage (heated). Been living there for a year but just bought it all. #debt. Already spend 50 hours in the tractor over the winter keeping the driveway clear of snow.
> Attachment 81835



 We looked at that one a few years back,it went through some huge price drops. I think it sold once, and then came right back on the market IIRC. The driveway is very long and definitely would have been a challenge with the snow we got. It went something like 1.7-1.3-1.1-.9. 
The house was one of the few decent ones at that time, the land is a nice spread, but the outbuildings were too low for my lift and my trucks because of the loft so we moved on. We're in the same area now, just a little farther east.

----------


## asp integra

> New ride:



I've never bothered to pay any attention to genesis. Is it a dressed up kia/hyundai? Any info on the car? It looks pretty nice in pictures

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> I've never bothered to pay any attention to genesis. Is it a dressed up kia/hyundai? Any info on the car? It looks pretty nice in pictures



It's Hyundai's Kia Stinger. Lots of info/reviews available on the web. It's not a re-hash of an existing sedan model in their typical lineup. They have no dealerships, so delivery is handled like this (they come to you for test drives too). Basically because Hyundai/Kia have such a bad dealership reputation they want to keep you away from the dealerships and this is how they do it. Great cars going by all the reviews and what I have seen in person. Resale value and reliability won't be known for several years. They max out just under $60K, closest comparison would be an Infiniti Q400 Red Sport for similar or less money but the Genesis has way more features and a nicer interior.

----------


## spikerS

currently 65% off, and I need to swap my tires on the truck and car...was a needed acquisition.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

Link?

----------


## dirtsniffer



----------


## spikerS

> Link?



http://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/ma...9399p.html#srp

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> http://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/ma...9399p.html#srp



Thanks boss.

----------


## ZenOps

Yellow bag potato chips from Superstore, because they might be moving to a different brand - which might be a sucky brand.

----------


## KPHMPH

Another boring purchase.

A trailer to match the truck - don’t look so bad together!

----------


## ZenOps

Seiki SC55UK700N 55" 4K HDTV to be used as a computer monitor.

I've been pretty impressed with Vizio, Seiki (as of late) and ChangHong (really need to know Chinese to order to Canada)

Taking a chance that this years model has all the features I need, but mainly low latency at standard 1080p. Price is right for the ridonkulous features it has.

----------


## eblend

My old pressure washer took a dive as i forgot to put it into the house over the winter...and it broke. Tried to fix it quickly, no luck, so got a new one.

----------


## Ekliptix

This, plus 500 rounds, plus clays. 




7 bags of this.


Lawn dethatcher


To hang from the ceiling

----------


## Nufy

> you ARE the father! I mean, same nose, eyes, smile...definitely yours. Grats on the trailer too!



Yeah but he married his twin sister...

----------


## blownz

> It gets delivered? 
> Holy cow... speechless.



Yeah, they bring it to your house in that. Looks really cool and has the neighbors going "WTF". Apparently an evening delivery is cool because the trailer has LED lights inside so the whole thing is lit up.




> I've never bothered to pay any attention to genesis. Is it a dressed up kia/hyundai? Any info on the car? It looks pretty nice in pictures



Basically Hyundai's attempt of a Acura/Lexus/Infiniti brand. This is the first year they have separated from the Hyundai dealerships. They have boutique stores in malls (first AB one is at the Premium Outlet mall by the Edmonton Airport) and they deliver demo units to your house and then deliver your car. And for 5 years, 100,000km you have full warranty and maintenance included where within 50km of a major center they (Edmonton or Calgary so far for AB) they will come to your home or office, drop off a Genesis loaner vehicle and take yours for service and wash and then return it.

That really sealed the deal for me as I had dealing with service centers with advisors always trying to sell you on more work than you need.

Also it doesn't hurt that this car is a blast to drive. I think it is way better than the IS350, Q50RS, TLX Aspec, or 340. And really close to the S4 and C43 but at way less cost. Really happy with it so far.

----------


## Ekliptix

^I saw your photo and was like 'is that an Austin Martin? A Jag?'. I read on the Genesis site all those perks you mentioned about them picking the car up for maintenance and leaving you with a loaner, etc. Great perks, and the extended warranty is a deal it seems.
I priced one in at $60k all loaded. Seems like a terrific year round car. And the interior! I love the quilted seats/doors, front and back.

My only problem, I cant justify the depreciation that comes with a new car.  :Smilie:

----------


## killramos

K mixing up a genesis with an Aston is a bit of a stretch  :ROFL!:

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## Buster

It's the Aston Martin of Korean cars?

----------


## jwslam

Keeping on topic: I bought this
https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B07...?ie=UTF8&psc=1

----------


## adam c

I mistook it for an Audi but an AM? nah

----------


## bjstare

In an effort to stay off topic, a buddy of mine had a genesis for about a year, and he said it got regularly mistaken as a high end brand by non-car people. He said he's never had so many random people comment on his nice car and assume it's something way more upmarket than what it is (he had everything from Audi to Bentley - the one who guessed that was clearly not a car person at all haha)

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> In an effort to stay off topic, a buddy of mine had a genesis for about a year, and he said it got regularly mistaken as a high end brand by non-car people. He said he's never had so many random people comment on his nice car and assume it's something way more upmarket than what it is (he had everything from Audi to Bentley - the one who guessed that was clearly not a car person at all haha)



Taking the Hyundai badge off it was one of the best things Hyundai has done for the Genesis.

----------


## spikerS

> Taking the Hyundai badge off it was one of the best things Hyundai has done for the Genesis.



I am a car guy, and I am ashamed to admit that it has fooled me too. I even posted it on here once...

https://forums.beyond.ca/threads/374...hlight=hyundai

----------


## 03ozwhip

> I am a car guy, and I am ashamed to admit that it has fooled me too. I even posted it on here once...
> 
> https://forums.beyond.ca/threads/374...hlight=hyundai



I routinely mistake them for bentleys...

----------


## dj_rice

Goodies for the whip

----------


## Buster

> Goodies for the whip




Dude, you need to get a front bra too

----------


## dj_rice

> Dude, you need to get a front bra too



What LOL

----------


## bjstare

> What LOL



I think he thinks your window visors aren't as cool as you think they are.

He's right.

----------


## killramos

:ROFL!:

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> I am a car guy, and I am ashamed to admit that it has fooled me too. I even posted it on here once...
> 
> https://forums.beyond.ca/threads/374...hlight=hyundai



Totally - it looks way nicer than what pops in people's minds when they think Kia/Hyundai. It was smart of them to widen that gap further with branding and sales experience.

----------


## dj_rice

> I think he thinks your window visors aren't as cool as you think they are.
> 
> He's right.



Thats fine. We style our cars to our own individual styles/tastes.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## Tik-Tok

> That is kind of understandable though, Bentley's are not exactly beauty queens



Plus the Genesis symbol looks like a cartoon version of Bentley.

----------


## NissanFanBoy

D2 coilovers for my G37, and a new impact wrench from CT, just picked up the air powered Maximum one on sale for $99

----------


## asp integra

New daily/tow rig 08 Cayenne Turbo

----------


## C4S

Bought new Washer Dryer blah blah ... and extended warranty for my wife .. as Mother's day gift .. 

Now she need to do laundry more ..  :ROFL!:

----------


## bjstare

> New daily/tow rig 08 Cayenne Turbo



That's awesome. I've been so tempted by these, but I just can't help but be terrified of maintenance haha.

----------


## taemo

didnt really need it, threw an ebay offer and won it

----------


## J.M.

» Click image for larger version

Picked this up recently. Fucking awesome tool for suspension work, etc.

----------


## Buster

> That's awesome. I've been so tempted by these, but I just can't help but be terrified of maintenance haha.



A few years ago I was invited to a TV commercial shoot which involved a few days of fast cars ripping around in the canyons outside of San Diego. The director let me ride in the Porsche Cayenne Turbo camera car (I doubt insurance would have approved, but they snuck me into the passenger seat quietly. Was amazing. You thought you were a good driver? Hell now - pro stunt drivers in crazy cars in the mountains made me realize how amateur I am. So much fun, and I gained a new respect for what a Cayenne could do.

It looked a bit like this, but with a rear mounted camera boom.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## HiSpec

What model of Seiko is this?

----------


## D'z Nutz

SRP043

Since we're posting Seikos, not a new watch, but a new strap.

----------


## HiSpec

That's a nice watch!! Is that a Tuna?

----------


## D'z Nutz

It's the 50th anniversary Baby Tuna, SRP655K1

As much as I like the Tunas, I don't think they would wear on my wrist very well.

----------


## taemo

> What model of Seiko is this?



yup SRP043 or also called SPORK.
big 44mm case watch so I might flip it after owning it a couple of days/weeks.

also waiting for my SNZF17 to arrive so that I can put an SRPA73 dial and compare the two.
rough photoshop of how it should look like once done


I also owned the SRP031 last month but lasted less than a week for me.





> It's the 50th anniversary Baby Tuna, SRP655K1
> 
> As much as I like the Tunas, I don't think they would wear on my wrist very well.



yeah the baby tunas intrigues me but dimensions looks big for my taste.
where'd you get your red strap?

----------


## D'z Nutz

> where'd you get your red strap?



Amazon. If you're interested, you can take mine for what I paid. I literally just put it on right before I took that pic and put it back in the box after. It's a little too flimsy for such a heavy watch and I have nothing else that would go well with the red strap. Shame too, cause it's pretty nice.

----------


## Maxt

Rebuilt 48re, new triple disc converter and billet flywheel for my cummins.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> Rebuilt 48re, new triple disc converter and billet flywheel for my cummins.



Nice, going to install a remote breather while you've got it out? No idea if you ford any rivers with your truck.

----------


## Maxt

> Nice, going to install a remote breather while you've got it out? No idea if you ford any rivers with your truck.



Ha, no, it's 2wd dually. Drove it today, what a difference with a decent transmission as opposed to the "performance" junk that was in there before.

----------


## SKR

> Ha, no, it's 2wd dually. Drove it today, what a difference with a decent transmission as opposed to the "performance" junk that was in there before.



Where did you get it from? I had an NADP 48RE and I didn't like it at all. That was 10 years ago though.

----------


## Maxt

> Where did you get it from? I had an NADP 48RE and I didn't like it at all. That was 10 years ago though.



 It was built by Commercial Powertrain in Balzac. The previous transmission and torque converter was a BD that from start to finish had a lot of issues.

----------


## asp integra

> That's awesome. I've been so tempted by these, but I just can't help but be terrified of maintenance haha.



I have been shopping for one for a few years now. I had a few that didn't make it past the bore scope inspection. Luckily this one was about as clean as they come engine wise and it already had a lot of maintenance items done to it like the Carden shaft, rear support bearing, new rotors/pads, rear main seal, serp belt etc. Hopefully it will be solid for me. 




> A few years ago I was invited to a TV commercial shoot which involved a few days of fast cars ripping around in the canyons outside of San Diego. The director let me ride in the Porsche Cayenne Turbo camera car (I doubt insurance would have approved, but they snuck me into the passenger seat quietly. Was amazing. You thought you were a good driver? Hell now - pro stunt drivers in crazy cars in the mountains made me realize how amateur I am. So much fun, and I gained a new respect for what a Cayenne could do.
> 
> It looked a bit like this, but with a rear mounted camera boom.



They are amazing, twin turbo V8, 500hp. This thing is way faster than a a vehicle this size should be, I love it!

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> It was built by Commercial Powertrain in Balzac. The previous transmission and torque converter was a BD that from start to finish had a lot of issues.



What did it cost to have it built up? Got a spare 46RH kicking around I keep meaning to beef up.

----------


## jampack

Purchased a major upgrade for the bike!

----------


## Maxt

> What did it cost to have it built up? Got a spare 46RH kicking around I keep meaning to beef up.



 It would totally depend on your power level etc, he's in line with most other trans shops. The most expensive parts were the converter and billet flex plate that ran about 2k.
The shifting on it is damn near perfect, it's firm and quick but doesn't clank the driveline like the last one, barking tires on a loaded dually just kills ujoints.

----------


## Team_Mclaren

new winter whip for winter.

----------


## A790

> didnt really need it, threw an ebay offer and won it



Yes!

Feel like meeting up for a shoot/review? I've been looking for excuses to get my hands on one but already have 52 watches...

----------


## taemo

> Yes!
> 
> Feel like meeting up for a shoot/review? I've been looking for excuses to get my hands on one but already have 52 watches...



and I thought having 9 watches was bad  :ROFL!: 
sure man, PM me and I'll lend you the watch for review  :thumbs up:

----------


## speedog

> Yes!
> 
> Feel like meeting up for a shoot/review? I've been looking for excuses to get my hands on one but already have 52 watches...



Different watch for every week of the year?

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## A790

> Different watch for every week of the year?



You know it!

- - - Updated - - -




> and I thought having 9 watches was bad 
> sure man, PM me and I'll lend you the watch for review



Done. You're a champion  :Smilie:

----------


## Brent.ff

Fancy trekking poles for my wife's bday.

» Click image for larger version

https://www.mec.ca/en/product/5057-6...rbon-FLZ-Poles

----------


## Kjonus

> Fancy trekking poles for my wife's bday.



Great poles I got similar ones just not adjustable, one word of advice depending on how she's using them I'd wrap the bottom 6 inches with hockey tape as rocks and scree destroys them.

----------


## Brent.ff

ya i'll put the carbide tips on them pretty well immediately

----------


## Swank

Upgraded yesterday from my 2007 Si.

----------


## benyl

> Bah, can a mod delete the 2nd pic pls? I can't figure out how.



"Manage attachments"

----------


## Tik-Tok

Recently upgraded my outdoor power tools to 80v electric. All of these are awesome, especially the quietness of the mower.
(coincidentally all my old stuff is currently for sale)

----------


## blownz

> Recently upgraded my outdoor power tools to 80v electric. All of these are awesome, especially the quietness of the mower.
> (coincidentally all my old stuff is currently for sale)



Nice! I was just recently thinking that when it is time to replace my mower I will definitely consider going full electric assuming they have been getting better lately. I like the idea of never having to fill up a jerry can and have my car smell like gas again!  :thumbs up:

----------


## 90_Shelby

> Another step to accepting that I'm in my 40's now, sigh.



My scissors I previously used were confiscated at the airport so I also bought this because of this thread.

----------


## taemo

pre-ordered the only camera I really wanted to buy this year

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

You must really dig Instax Wide, haha.

----------


## taemo

> You must really dig Instax Wide, haha.



yup lol, I had the Instax 210 and even tried using Instax Wide on a 4x5, this might be a good compromise since it is very similar to the Fuji GF670

----------


## killramos

Thought I would post this in here since it was such a good deal and others may be interested

Mophie Charge Force Wireless Charging Battery Pack 10,000mAh, 60 bucks is a steal for this. Battery Pack with enough juice to recharge my iPhone 3 times, wireless charging, and doubles as a normal Qi pad when it’s plugged in.

Planning on leaving it in my car plugged in to use as a wireless charger and then have the ability to take it with me if I need to for whatever reason. Great brand too rather than the shitty eBay/amazon Chinese ones.

Google made it annoying to find imagine links so no pic but it’s a black box, use imagination or check link lol  :dunno: 

https://www.thesource.ca/en-ca/batte...E&gclsrc=aw.ds

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Thought I would post this in here since it was such a good deal and others may be interested
> 
> Mophie Charge Force Wireless Charging Battery Pack 10,000mAh, 60 bucks is a steal for this. Battery Pack with enough juice to recharge my iPhone 3 times, wireless charging, and doubles as a normal Qi pad when its plugged in.
> 
> Planning on leaving it in my car plugged in to use as a wireless charger and then have the ability to take it with me if I need to for whatever reason. Great brand too rather than the shitty eBay/amazon Chinese ones.
> 
> Google made it annoying to find imagine links so no pic but its a black box, use imagination or check link lol 
> 
> https://www.thesource.ca/en-ca/batte...E&gclsrc=aw.ds



How would that be different than something like this? 

https://www.amazon.ca/Wireless-Trons...ing+bank&psc=1

Or this:

https://www.amazon.ca/Wireless-Porta...=qi+power+bank

The Mophie looks to have fewer ports and doesn't have USB-C.

----------


## killramos

It’s not made by some company no one has ever heard of who setup shop last night in China?

Amazon is turning into the new EBay...

Nice quality piece of hardware at 40% off.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> yup lol, I had the Instax 210 and even tried using Instax Wide on a 4x5, this might be a good compromise since it is very similar to the Fuji GF670



Yeah, the GF670 was definitely the first thing that came to mind! The Instantkon seems expensive until you realize what people are asking for 500AFs these days.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> It’s not made by some company no one has ever heard of who setup shop last night in China?
> 
> Amazon is turning into the new EBay...
> 
> Nice quality piece of hardware at 40% off.



Where do you think those Mophies are made? I've owned Mophie stuff before, there is nothing special about it. It is no different than all the similar products probably all coming out of the same factory. Last I checked Mophie still uses Chinese Li-on cells as well. My boss went through 2 or 3 Mophie Juice packs before buying a different brand - those things were garbage. Also, Amazon has lots of lesser known brands that are excellent, but are probably unknown to people who don't regularly shop there - Aukey and Anker come to mind. The ones I linked are actually more favorably reviewed on Amazon than that Mophie haha. I've bought literally dozens of electronics, power banks, etc. off Amazon from quality third party brands. You just do your homework, check reviews like you would for any other product and you're fine. A lot of the stuff I have bought is WAY nicer than OEM - cables and chargers in particular.

I think that one is on sale because it's old and still has micro USB, not USB-C. Not a great deal IMO.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Amazon reviews are horseshit now though. These companies bribe people with free products to change their bad reviews to good. I got a shitty mouse, sent it back, gave a 2 star review, and was HOUNDED by the company for a month, offering a free one for a more positive review.

----------


## killramos

Yea did you read all of those 5 star reviews? Definitely far from legit.

Everything is made in China yes, maybe even in the same factory. But that doesn’t mean they are all created equal, cost savings come from somewhere. Probably from not meeting top tier yield specs and sold off to the Chinese nobody company rather than recycle them. Considering how dangerous lithium battery packs are if they aren’t packaged correctly that doesn’t seem like a worthwhile risk to save 20 bucks.

Feel free not to buy “mophie garbage” and buy whatever falls off the back of the truck in China, I really couldn’t care less.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat



----------


## The_Penguin

I've been wanting this lens for a while. Couldn't quite justify paying $1600 locally. B&H has it for $1400 CDN.
A few on Kijiji for 1300-1400 this year. Spotted a used one on Henry's for $999 and pulled the trigger. 
Got it today, looks to be mint. Will have to test it out.
Nothing wrong with my Canon 100 2.8 but wanted a bit more subject distance, and image stabilization.

----------


## asp integra



----------


## R-Audi

New Skates! Finally bit the bullet on cowling-less goalie skates. Not the full custom skates that True normally does, but 'returns' that are half price.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## eblend

Just prepping for my world cup trip, booked the following:

White Rabbit restaurant - was on Chef's Table episode, ranked #23 in the world of top 50 restaurants, bloody expensive but should be a good experience



Don Quixote Ballet at Mariinsky Theatre in St. Petersburg (234th season)



Swan Lake Ballet at Alexandrinsky Theatre (261st Season)



Spending money like it grows on trees!

----------


## Team_Mclaren

> New Skates! Finally bit the bullet on cowling-less goalie skates. Not the full custom skates that True normally does, but 'returns' that are half price.



so they are not custom made boots? doesnt that defeat the purpose of VH? imo it's worth it to have the custom made boots

----------


## rage2

> I think that one is on sale because it's old and still has micro USB, not USB-C. Not a great deal IMO.



This is what I got. 

https://www.amazon.ca/AUKEY-26500mAh.../dp/B06Y44P3PT

USB-C PD charging to charge the whole thing in 5 hrs. USC-C power to fast charge iPhone X and iPad Pro. 26500mAh which puts it under the power limit for international travel, but enough juice to charge a MacBook 1.5x.

Would have been nice if it functioned as a wireless charging pad as well.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> This is what I got. 
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/AUKEY-26500mAh.../dp/B06Y44P3PT
> 
> USB-C PD charging to charge the whole thing in 5 hrs. USC-C power to fast charge iPhone X and iPad Pro. 26500mAh which puts it under the power limit for international travel, but enough juice to charge a MacBook 1.5x.
> 
> Would have been nice if it functioned as a wireless charging pad as well.



That looks great - thanks for the link. How is that unsafe Chinese-made garbage working out for you with all it's fake reviews?  :ROFL!:  Joking aside, I am probably better off getting that for the same price as the 29W Apple charger + cable - I think they are the same price.

----------


## R-Audi

> so they are not custom made boots? doesnt that defeat the purpose of VH? imo it's worth it to have the custom made boots



The custom True skates (they bought VH) are $900.. these are $450. Unless the person who these were made for has some huge deformity, the skates fit amazingly well after a heat molding. (To clarify, someone did pay $900 for these and returned them for fitment issues.. there is a Pro Shop in Winnipeg that sells the returned skates )
The boot is super pliable when heated up and you get 90% of the fit for 1/2 price. If you look at what else you can get for $450 brand new, there is zero competition.

----------


## schocker

I buy these every time I can. They are the best chocolate bar yet.

----------


## rage2

> That looks great - thanks for the link. How is that unsafe Chinese-made garbage working out for you with all it's fake reviews?  Joking aside, I am probably better off getting that for the same price as the 29W Apple charger + cable - I think they are the same price.



You'll still need to buy the USB-C to Lightning cables for iPhone 8/X and iPad Pro, battery doesn't come with it. Thankfully they've dropped the price on cables a bit ($25). Also, the 29W charger is now a 30W charger, same price at $59. Wonder what they changed, 15V @ 2a? I dunno USB-C PD specs at all. Anyways, $59 is sorta reasonable, I haven't been able to find any USB-C PD wall chargers for less than $50, and you need one to fast charge the battery. Have you found anything?

3rd party USB-C to lightning cables seems to be hit and miss out there for whatever reason. I'll leave it up to you to figure out what works.  :Big Grin:

----------


## schocker

^^That is fairly reasonable as the pixel charger (18w) with 2 m usb c to c cable is $45.

----------


## ZenOps

My main battery is an Anker Powercore 20100. Its good for up to 2.4 amps 5V per port, but it takes a solid 10 hours to charge at 2.0 amps 5V. It *just* enough to keep a powerhungry tablet running at full screen brightness with a good 20awg cable.

There are plenty of crappy cables out there, my fave used to be TronSmart for micro USB, but they also have decided to go "cheap" with 24 awg cabling with their newest line. Anker also used to have great cables, but they also - have been slowly going down in quality since last year. Some people swear by RamPow, but I've never used personally.

Anker and Aukey are both tops for batteries though.

----------


## ZenOps

Just bought from Primecables yearly sale:

10 cent micro USB cables (good for about 2.2 amps a maybe a thousand bends, throw out at least yearly if not sooner.)
$3 HDTV antennae, slightly better than a coathanger, but still functional in open air at less than 10 miles.
$3 for a twenty pack of AAA alkalines.
$1 Cat 6A 3 foot network cables

----------


## muse017

by

----------


## Team_Mclaren

china spy phone ftw

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Just bought a bunch of stuff from Primecables too, including a $5.99 TV mount for the bedroom TV  :Shock:  cheaper than the USB-C cable

----------


## dj_rice

Currently on sale @ Lowes. $99 + an additional free 24V Lithium Ion battery ($79.99 value), and if your one of the first 40 people to purchase this in every location, you also get a $25 savings card as well (Must be used June 7-17).

https://www.lowes.ca/power-tool-comb...rchTerm=876162

----------


## Ekliptix

^Sweet, I just ordered one.

----------


## dj_rice

> ^Sweet, I just ordered one.



Savings card for in store locations only, not online if you did online! FYI

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> Savings card for in store locations only, not online if you did online! FYI



Thanks, just ran over and picked one up. Been keeping an eye out for a cordless trimmer for a while, so the blower and card are an added bonus.

----------


## dj_rice

> Thanks, just ran over and picked one up. Been keeping an eye out for a cordless trimmer for a while, so the blower and card are an added bonus.



No idea if the trimmer works good as I have a gas Hitachi one, I just wanted a blower to dry off my car from car washing so good deal!

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> No idea if the trimmer works good as I have a gas Hitachi one, I just wanted a blower to dry off my car from car washing so good deal!



It'll be better than my $19 electric corded one, that claims to have (but doesn't) auto feeding spool. The blower is definitely a bonus.

----------


## jwslam

> No idea if the trimmer works good as I have a gas Hitachi one, I just wanted a blower to dry off my car from car washing so good deal!



Is that even a good idea if there's no air filtration?

Most recent purchase:
https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B00...?ie=UTF8&psc=1

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Great deal on that trimmer/blower, thanks.

----------


## Ekliptix

3 of these (Filter housings) to help filter my well water. 


4 filters. Spin down, plus media filter, iron filter, carbon filter. 20" tall, 4.5" wide.


Clay chucker

----------


## Tik-Tok

> ^Sweet, I just ordered one.



I think with your acreage you're going to want to get something a bit stronger. I've got the 80v ones, and they're awesome, but 24v seems pretty weak for what you're going up against.

----------


## Ekliptix

> I think with your acreage you're going to want to get something a bit stronger. I've got the 80v ones, and they're awesome, but 24v seems pretty weak for what you're going up against.



It's mainly for dandelions along edges I can't get with my mower. I have only a little edging to do.

----------


## killramos

So I did something stupid...



Somehow in my head it made sense to get this instead of new tires for the C63, yes I also realize it makes me a massive hypocrite  :ROFL!: 

2014 Wrangler Unlimited Sahara
Crazy low km, easily 9.5/10 condition, OEM rear LSD

In true Jeep fashion i already have a few "mods" in the tube

Alpine Dash restyle with Carplay and an integrated Alpine rear backup camera to make my life a little easier.
https://alpine-usa.com/product/view/...-auto-i209-wra




Maybe some new tires to replace the stock duelers closer to winter but that's more of a want than a need.

Should be some fun and a different kind of interest for me for summer though i mostly picked this up as a winter beater

----------


## ExtraSlow

So instead of new tires you bought another vehicle that....needs.....new....tires????

That's awesome.

----------


## killramos

I blame you and Shak for the truck tire discussion entirely  :ROFL!:

----------


## ExtraSlow

I do enjoy talking about tires, and trucks. If you keep listening to my rants soon you'll want a trailer. Maybe a nice little expedition trailer to pull behind the jeep?

----------


## killramos

I have a very abnormal interest in tires as well. It’s a sickness...

And any more cars and the wife will have me living in a pup trailer behind the Jeep  :ROFL!:

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'll help you set up the hitch for that trailer bro.

----------


## killramos

On a side note. That expedition trailer has awesome tires  :ROFL!:

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## KPHMPH

$2000 for a new head unit!!! I need an upgrade from stock but $2k?!?

----------


## shakalaka

Haha fuck well done killramos. Wrangler is on my list, perhaps after I get the truck stuff out of my system. I just don't like how I keep getting blamed by everyone for their own car buying flaws though lol. 

My wife has already given me an ultimatum that if I swap or get another car within this year, she's gonna be walking. Good thing she knows how much she can push me cause has she said more than 1 year I may have not had a choice. Haha.

----------


## killramos

> $2000 for a new head unit!!! I need an upgrade from stock but $2k?!?



It’s definitely a lot but it’s a really sweet piece of equipment. 

It’s not just a head unit but includes a whole new section of dash to go around it and is complete plug in play integration and allows access to full diagnostics for the car, keeps all the steering wheel controls working. But more than a double din slide in for sure. It’s not even the expensive one  :ROFL!: .

Oh and it’s IP53 rated, for reasons.

Definitely a departure for me, but I’m hoping to have some fun with it haha.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> Maybe some new tires to replace the stock duelers closer to winter but that's more of a want than a need.



35" Duratracs and a small lift, very solid year-round tire.

----------


## Disoblige

> Definitely a departure for me, but I’m hoping to have some fun with it haha.



This is 1 reason why I sold the jeep; didn't want to get the mod bug on it  :ROFL!: 
But I also need a 4 door especially with 2 dogs. 

Was the jeep a steal of a deal or something?

----------


## killramos

> This is 1 reason why I sold the jeep; didn't want to get the mod bug on it 
> But I also need a 4 door especially with 2 dogs. 
> 
> Was the jeep a steal of a deal or something?



Complete steal, I got really lucky on the situation. My mother in law was going to trade it in and was getting lowballed hard on quotes, like well under black book, so she felt better selling it to me rather than line the dealers pockets. Helps value that I know entire history. It was serviced properly, has never even seen dirt, and km are all highway. Truly 9.5/10. I even told her she is free to borrow it anytime she needs the extra space etc.

I could probably drive it for 2-3 years and lose nothing. Aside from anything I dump into it in the form of mods that is lol.

----------


## benyl

> Complete steal, I got really lucky on the situation. My mother in law was going to trade it in and was getting lowballed hard on quotes, like well under black book, so she felt better selling it to me rather than line the dealers pockets. Helps value that I know entire history. It was serviced properly, has never even seen dirt, and km are all highway. Truly 9.5/10. I even told her she is free to borrow it anytime she needs the extra space etc.
> 
> I could probably drive it for 2-3 years and lose nothing. Aside from anything I dump into it in the form of mods that is lol.



I'm sure values have dropped given the new model is out on the streets.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> I'm sure values have dropped given the new model is out on the streets.



JL release will barely put a dent in JK prices. Wrangler resale values are black magic fuckery that seem immune to market forces or general logic.

----------


## bjstare

Haha true beyond fashion. Tires -> used Jeep.

Also, IIRC Jeeps are awful in the winter. I may be wrong though.

That being said, I would have probably done the same in the same situation, except for the fact I don't like Jeeps. I've bought my past two cars because they were a decent deal more than the fact that I actually needed them.

----------


## killramos

I have never once bought a car I planned on buying. Always random spur of the moment decisions for me.

As for winter, I doubt they are great on ice but I doubt it will get stuck in deep snow or anything like that. I have heard the rear lsd helps for winter versus the open diffs and full lockers most Jeeps have. I am considering new tires to make it more reasonable.

Still beats the mustang on p zeros AS’s I drove last winter lol.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Jeeps are no worse in winter than any other 4WD vehicle of equivalent weight with the same tires. Nothing about the Wrangler's design makes it "bad" for winter. Put decent tires on it, it'll be great.

----------


## ExtraSlow

The people who drove jeeps make it bad.

----------


## Buster



----------


## killramos

Gorgeous!

----------


## you&me

> 



Very nice, congrats!

----------


## Buster

thanks!

----------


## you&me

> thanks!



I vaguely remember a "what should I buy" thread... What else did you consider? What drew you to the Panerai over others?

----------


## Buster

> I vaguely remember a "what should I buy" thread... What else did you consider? What drew you to the Panerai over others?



I've always just liked the way they look. I prefer it to similar "style first" watches like B&R and some others. I didn't want something dressier, and the IWC's I got looking at were a bump up in price, and I have my heart set on a Blancpain Fifty Fathoms for my next nice watch.

----------


## 300havoc

Picked up some DrySpec bags for the bike. Saddle bags and a top bag. Stoked to use them instead of a backpack now. http://dryspec.com

----------


## ipeefreely

Went to WallyWorld for some bird seed... figured I'd check to see if they had some 5W-40 oil because last time I looked it didn't even seem like they carried it even though it says they do on their website.

Pleasantly surprised... not only did they have some but also has a new lower price!  :dunno:   :Big Grin: 

Only oil that I've been able to find locally that meets the VW 502 00 / 505 00 specs in a 5L jug!  :thumbs up:

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## Tik-Tok

Travel wifi router, so i don't have to share wifi with 300 other hotel guests.



And my 4 year phone upgrade. Sonynoying that they don't sell the compacts in Canada. Had to pick it up in the US.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## KPHMPH

I honestly don’t know anything about those travel wifi routers but while using them in camp they always gave me faster wifi than what the camp offered.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> ^^ What is the advantage of a wifi travel router? Does it have a firewall, or is it more to connect your phone and laptop together?



It plugs into the wired LAN connection in the hotel room, so you have personal wifi, vs sharing the hotels wifi signal with hundreds of other people.

Here's the difference between the two at 10:30am on a Saturday. Last night the max speed on hotel wifi was less than 5mbps

Hotel:



Travel router plugged into wired lan



It also works as a wifi extender, so I can use it at my parents house when we park our trailer in the back of their acreage.

----------


## dj_rice

> That is a pretty sweet price
> 
> I used some European spec Pennzoil Platinum in my Audi last change, I think this is going to be my new oil going forward:
> https://www.pennzoil.com/en_ca/produ...inum-euro.html




Currently on sale @ Parts Source. 40% off. 5L jug ranging $30-34 depending on if you go with the Ultra Platinum or just regular Platinum. Picked up 3 x 5L jugs today AND theres a mail in rebate from Pennzoil for $10 off each 5L jug effectively making each jug $24

https://www.pennzoil.com/en_ca/promo...5hbDE4L2NhLw==

Your welcome

----------


## taemo

> It plugs into the wired LAN connection in the hotel room, so you have personal wifi, vs sharing the hotels wifi signal with hundreds of other people.
> 
> Here's the difference between the two at 10:30am on a Saturday. Last night the max speed on hotel wifi was less than 5mbps
> 
> It also works as a wifi extender, so I can use it at my parents house when we park our trailer in the back of their acreage.



nice, this is assuming that the hotel has a LAN connection on each room then? I've stayed at hotels that offer Wifi only now.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> nice, this is assuming that the hotel has a LAN connection on each room then? I've stayed at hotels that offer Wifi only now.



Yeah, obviously need a lan port. 99% of my hotel stays are in business type hotels, so I haven't run into one without a port yet.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> Yeah, obviously need a lan port. 99% of my hotel stays are in business type hotels, so I haven't run into one without a port yet.



Most of the hotel's I've stayed at still need you to login when using the LAN connection, does the router get around that somehow?

----------


## rage2

> Most of the hotel's I've stayed at still need you to login when using the LAN connection, does the router get around that somehow?



Yea, just open a browser after you connect to the router, and you'll see the exact same authentication page.

I've used these for years, but wifi has improved so much at the hotels that I stay at in the last 2 years I haven't used it since.

----------


## killramos

I really like the ubiquity hardware vpn model they have for amplifi. Plug in anywhere in the world and its like being on your home network. Wonder if it can be hacked to work with enterprise unifi...

----------


## Go4Long

Put a new exhaust on the bike. So nice sounding. Came with a remap as well, so now the bike says racing when it starts up which is excellent :P

Before:



After:

----------


## Sentry

I used to have an 84 Mustang SVO and swore I'd get another foxbody. 85/86 GTs are my favourite and I prefer hatches to notches. So I traded my Ranger plus a little cash for this 86 GT hatch 5spd. First year of EFI in the 5.0L

It pisses water at the moment but that'll get fixed asap.

The best part is the paintjob:

----------


## Sentry

Here's a pic of my SVO in the exact same spot the first day I brought it home 6 years ago lol

----------


## R-Audi

Nothing super exciting, but just ordered a pendant light for my new house. George Nelson Saucer. They are quite popular in the MCM design, so it should fit in nicely in the new place!

----------


## firebane

Micca MB42X for the computer

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Swank

> I used to have an 84 Mustang SVO and swore I'd get another foxbody. 85/86 GTs are my favourite and I prefer hatches to notches. So I traded my Ranger plus a little cash for this 86 GT hatch 5spd. First year of EFI in the 5.0L
> 
> It pisses water at the moment but that'll get fixed asap.
> 
> The best part is the paintjob:



Very cool, that takes me back, especially the SVO!

----------


## cyra1ax

Expensive couple of days..

----------


## The_Penguin

What a co-incidence! I bought a Ducati last week.
Damn Italian stuff - hard to find, and expensive.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## Lex350

My son's vehicle's dashboard lit up like a Christmas tree so I picked one of these up for $40.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> My son's vehicle's dashboard lit up like a Christmas tree so I picked one of these up for $40.



Very handy to have around. Combine with google and YouTube for a pretty complete diagnostic package. 

My fifteen year old finest grill needed a new burner.

----------


## G-ZUS

> My son's vehicle's dashboard lit up like a Christmas tree so I picked one of these up for $40.



Does it do SRS/ABS etc?

----------


## Lex350

.....

- - - Updated - - -




> Does it do SRS/ABS etc?





Product Features & Functions:

•Extremely easy to use and highly reliable. 
•Easily determines the cause of the "Check Engine Light" 
•Work with all 1996 & later OBD2/CAN compliant US, European and Asian vehicles. 
•Retrieve generic (P0, P2, P3, and U0) & manufacturer specific (P1, P3, and U1) codes. 
•Turn off Check Engine Light (MIL), clear codes & reset monitors. 
•Display DTC definitions on unit screen. 
•View freeze frame data. 
•Display monitor & I/M readiness status (emissions). 
•Identifies pending codes. 
•Bilingual interface & DTC definitions in English or Spanish. 
•Performs modules present test. 
•Retrieve vehicle information (VIN, CID & CVN). 
•Support CAN (Controller Area Network) & all other current OBD-II protocols. 
•Built-in OBD2 DTC lookup library. 
•Large easy-to-read backlit LCD screen. 
•OBDII/EOBD coverage(US, Asian & European) Reads & clears generic and some maunfactures trouble codes.

----------


## blownz

> Here's a pic of my SVO in the exact same spot the first day I brought it home 6 years ago lol



Looks like it has leaked a lot of oil on your driveway since then! I still love the fox body Mustangs. Getting more rare all the time unfortunately.

----------


## Wakalimasu

Sigma 105mm 1.4 ART Canon Mount

----------


## firebane

> Does it do SRS/ABS etc?



I have yet to find anything under $100 that will do that. I need one to do that myself.

----------


## eblend

Just got back from a 3 week vacation in Russia...so naturally had to book something more relaxing, so booked my mandatory yearly all inclusive in Bahia Principe Tulum

----------


## bigbadboss101

^ that look amazing!

----------


## hampstor

Purchased the Dryspec D108 drybag system for my MT07. It's 2 x 20L (saddle bag), 1 x 38L (duffle) and 1 x 28L (dual end). Had to end up ordering it from RevZilla since I couldn't get the high-viz orange (aka pylon orange) from twisted throttle Canada. Shipping has been a hassle - they ended up shipping it 3 separate shipments and i've only received the 28L dual end bag thus far  :Bang Head: 

Random pic from the internet below (obviously not my bike since I have a Yamaha and that is a KTM):

----------


## D'z Nutz

> Purchased the Dryspec D108 drybag system for my MT07. It's 2 x 20L (saddle bag), 1 x 38L (duffle) and 1 x 28L (dual end). Had to end up ordering it from RevZilla since I couldn't get the high-viz orange (aka pylon orange) from twisted throttle Canada. Shipping has been a hassle - they ended up shipping it 3 separate shipments and i've only received the 28L dual end bag thus far



Man that sucks. I've considered ordering stuff from Revzilla a few times, but opted not to because of any potential shipping hassles.

----------


## hampstor

> Man that sucks. I've considered ordering stuff from Revzilla a few times, but opted not to because of any potential shipping hassles.



3 separate shipments with 3 tracking numbers over 2 carriers means i'm going to be paying the customs clearing fee 3 times. I've asked them to credit me $40 for it (I'm being dinged $20 for customs clearing fee on each order). As far as duty, that's been an additional on top (though that includes GST + other things not related to splitting the shipment up).

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> 3 separate shipments with 3 tracking numbers over 2 carriers means i'm going to be paying the customs clearing fee 3 times. I've asked them to credit me $40 for it (I'm being dinged $20 for customs clearing fee on each order). As far as duty, that's been an additional on top (though that includes GST + other things not related to splitting the shipment up).



I mean, anytime I order from Revzilla, it's a single order, but isn't customs supposed to reflect the value of the shipment, so if it was a single shipment, it'd be $60 regardless?

----------


## bjstare

> I mean, anytime I order from Revzilla, it's a single order, but isn't customs supposed to reflect the value of the shipment, so if it was a single shipment, it'd be $60 regardless?



He said customs, but I think he meant brokerage. The shipping company/Canada Post will charge a brokerage fee for each shipment.

----------


## eblend

Picked up a new couch as it was time for a replacement. Mainly chose IKEA because you can change the color by changing the fabric covers, going to pickup some spare covers as well for the hand rests as I am sure my cat will start scratching them, so when it gets sufficiently damaged I can just swap out a new panel on, and it will look like new again. It destroyed my previous couch so needed a whole new one, hopefully with this system I can just keep replacing the panels every few years, will have to have sufficient stock once I notice the cats pattern.

» Click image for larger version

----------


## schurchill39

:dunno:  I've bought from Revzilla a few times and everything shipped together without any hassles or issues.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Whelp. After 6 months of trying to find an affordable Ford Sport Trac in decent condition, I gave up and bought a  :Barf:  Chevy. It was the next smallest open bed truck that fit my towing needs. My very next purchase will be a AFM disabler, nothing good can come from shutting off half the cylinders.

----------


## rage2

> Picked up a new couch as it was time for a replacement. Mainly chose IKEA because you can change the color by changing the fabric covers, going to pickup some spare covers as well for the hand rests as I am sure my cat will start scratching them, so when it gets sufficiently damaged I can just swap out a new panel on, and it will look like new again. It destroyed my previous couch so needed a whole new one, hopefully with this system I can just keep replacing the panels every few years, will have to have sufficient stock once I notice the cats pattern.
> 
> » Click image for larger version



That fabric cover is surprisingly expensive. When washing, do not use dryer, as it shrinks a lot. I have the same couches. Best investment with the kids spilling shit non stop on 'em.

----------


## hampstor

> He said customs, but I think he meant brokerage. The shipping company/Canada Post will charge a brokerage fee for each shipment.



Yes. To clarify, what i'm saying the fee i'm being charged is the fee the brokers (UPS and USPS) are charging me to fill out the customs paperwork for each shipment. That is what i'm being charged for multiple times and not the duty/excise/sales taxes. The broker's fees are coming through because they split the order up into 3 separate orders, shipped separately, from different locations (one of them being the manufacturer itself), and invoiced all 3 separately despite it being all on 1 order. I have ordered a lot of stuff from the states and used to negotiate shipping/brokerage contracts, so how this transaction is being processed is strange to me and not what I expected (since I put it through as 1 order for a bundle). It may be legit at the end of the day so that's why i'm seeking to understand from them why they did it this way  :Smilie:

----------


## cycosis

Finally a big f*cking bed. Upgraded the crap Ikea queen that was my bachelor bed to a proper bed. New bed, pocket coil mattress, sheets and a down comforter. Damn I wish I did this years ago. Sooooo comfy. The only thing is we are going to be returning the box spring. How ridiculous is that height?????

----------


## 300havoc

> Purchased the Dryspec D108 drybag system for my MT07. It's 2 x 20L (saddle bag), 1 x 38L (duffle) and 1 x 28L (dual end). Had to end up ordering it from RevZilla since I couldn't get the high-viz orange (aka pylon orange) from twisted throttle Canada. Shipping has been a hassle - they ended up shipping it 3 separate shipments and i've only received the 28L dual end bag thus far 
> 
> Random pic from the internet below (obviously not my bike since I have a Yamaha and that is a KTM):



I picked up the D68 system ( Saddlebags and top bag.) Just don't try and contact support. I wore out a strap on one of my saddle bags and a little of the bottom of the bag (poor placement, I'm an idiot) and I've been trying to see if I can get a replacement strap and it has been back and forth with week intervals for a few weeks now. I don't even care if I need to pay money for it, I just need to find a solution before I leave next week  :Smilie: 

The D28 top bag is cool, but I'm kicking myself for not getting the D38 instead.

----------


## msommers

> Finally a big f*cking bed. Upgraded the crap Ikea queen that was my bachelor bed to a proper bed. New bed, pocket coil mattress, sheets and a down comforter. Damn I wish I did this years ago. Sooooo comfy. The only thing is we are going to be returning the box spring. How ridiculous is that height?????



Which mattress?

----------


## prae

What is up with modern bed heights! We had to do the same thing with our new bed (ditch the standard 9" box spring).

----------


## asp integra

I went with a super low box for my new king a few years back, way better than having to jump into bed, and i'm 6'. Lower bed height also works better for certain things  :Pooosie:  :Pooosie:  :Pooosie:

----------


## cycosis

Mattress is a Serta euro top pocket coil on the softer side. Just epic. Returned the box spring and got the king size slat kit from ikea for $120. Just got 7 more inches less height

----------


## speedog

> Just got 7 more inches less height



Zat ur gude angleesh.

----------


## jutes

> Finally a big f*cking bed. Upgraded the crap Ikea queen that was my bachelor bed to a proper bed. New bed, pocket coil mattress, sheets and a down comforter. Damn I wish I did this years ago. Sooooo comfy. The only thing is we are going to be returning the box spring. How ridiculous is that height?????
> 
> [img]https://i.imgur.com/ektHOWF.jpg]



That a laminate wall or that stick on stuff?

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> That a laminate wall or that stick on stuff?





https://forums.beyond.ca/threads/355...07#post4739307

----------


## HiTempguy1

> What is up with modern bed heights! We had to do the same thing with our new bed (ditch the standard 9" box spring).



I don't get this either. IKEA slats all the way.

It absolutely WRECKS my morning if the first thing I need to do is "fall" out of bed. I'm more of an "ooze" onto the floor and slowly get up kind of guy  :ROFL!:

----------


## cycosis

> I don't get this either. IKEA slats all the way.
> 
> It absolutely WRECKS my morning if the first thing I need to do is "fall" out of bed. I'm more of an "ooze" onto the floor and slowly get up kind of guy



Update on the Ikea slats. Screw those things. I thought it was going to be the perfect solution but they sag unfortunately so I end wrapped up in my mattress. They will be going back. I think I just need to cut some plywood down and that will be a good solution. Unless someone knows of a bunkie board supplier here in Calgary?

----------


## bjstare

> Update on the Ikea slats. Screw those things. I thought it was going to be the perfect solution but they sag unfortunately so I end wrapped up in my mattress. They will be going back. I think I just need to cut some plywood down and that will be a good solution. Unless someone knows of a bunkie board supplier here in Calgary?



Depending on what the bedframe looks like, you might be able to use a couple old doors. Random suggestion, may be hard to find the right sizes, but that's what we have under our queen instead of a box spring, and it works fantastic.

----------


## andyg16

What about a low profile box spring?

----------


## lasimmon

We just got the half or smaller box spring when we got our king and its fine.

----------


## R-Audi

I tried wood for a while, but it ended up sagging and moving around. As much as I dont like the height, getting a proper box spring made a world of difference.

----------


## mzdspd

> Update on the Ikea slats. Screw those things. I thought it was going to be the perfect solution but they sag unfortunately so I end wrapped up in my mattress. They will be going back. I think I just need to cut some plywood down and that will be a good solution. Unless someone knows of a bunkie board supplier here in Calgary?



Which ones did you get? I got the more expensive Slats and they work really good.

https://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/p...715/#/30278713

----------


## Tik-Tok

> I tried wood for a while, but it ended up sagging and moving around. As much as I dont like the height, getting a proper box spring made a world of difference.



Yeah sagging wood is no fun. It's got to be firm hard wood. Makes everyone happier. Height also matter, regardless of what she says.

----------


## sabad66

You'll get used to the height thing pretty quickly. It's really not that bad and worth the trade off to have a proper box spring / support.

----------


## R-Audi

There is a Team Canada gear sale on at Winsport today (was yesterday as well) and managed to get a pretty good haul for dirt cheap:
-4 Nike Team Canada Jerseys (Olympic, Jrs etc) $10 each
-5 Team Canada Nike Compression shirts $5 each
-3 Team Canada Nike Compression bottoms $5 each
-4 Pairs of adidas socks (1 free with each jersey purchase otherwise $1 per pair)
-Gatorade water bottle -free with purchases

Sale is still on, but quantities are getting limited. Apparently most the good stuff sold yesterday. (Stick, gloves, track suits, other clothes etc) If anyone wants to go today, its in the Team Canada dressing room in arena A. They also had the last Olympic jerseys for $60 each.. but I was ok with the cheaper ones.

----------


## D'z Nutz

> There is a Team Canada gear sale on at Winsport today (was yesterday as well) and managed to get a pretty good haul for dirt cheap:
> -4 Nike Team Canada Jerseys (Olympic, Jrs etc) $10 each
> -5 Team Canada Nike Compression shirts $5 each
> -3 Team Canada Nike Compression bottoms $5 each
> -4 Pairs of adidas socks (1 free with each jersey purchase otherwise $1 per pair)
> -Gatorade water bottle -free with purchases
> 
> Sale is still on, but quantities are getting limited. Apparently most the good stuff sold yesterday. (Stick, gloves, track suits, other clothes etc) If anyone wants to go today, its in the Team Canada dressing room in arena A. They also had the last Olympic jerseys for $60 each.. but I was ok with the cheaper ones.



Any more details about the sale, ie when does it end? I see nothing on their webpage, twitter, or facebook page

----------


## R-Audi

> Any more details about the sale, ie when does it end? I see nothing on their webpage, twitter, or facebook page



Thats the crappy part.. its not advertised anywhere! I saw it posted on a FB group by someone who works at the arena. By the time I got there more than half the stuff was gone.. but still some decent deals.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Booked our plane tickets for 4 weeks of touring around Japan!

----------


## benyl

2019 Santa Cruz Nomad V4. Got the reserve wheels to boot.

----------


## asp integra

picked up a new wake surf

----------


## Chester

> 2019 Santa Cruz Nomad V4. Got the reserve wheels to boot.



 :Love:

----------


## FraserB

James Bond's Goldfinger DB5 from Lego

----------


## mrsingh

> James Bond's Goldfinger DB5 from Lego



Damn, nice!

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

Damnit, I just finished the Chiron, and spent a bunch on prime day!

----------


## killramos

Sonos Beam for the living room. Adds airplay 2 to my main floor and allows my existing in ceiling to act as rears giving me surround for the tv.

Really want a sub, but will see how this does first. My current sound bar has a sub so we will see how much I miss it.

----------


## Tik-Tok

This should make for some nice mountain lake trips.

----------


## taemo

> Booked our plane tickets for 4 weeks of touring around Japan!



that's awesome, I have 2 PASMO cards if you want to borrow it (you can buy one for 10$ and it doesn't expire for 10 years anyway so it makes a good souvenir)

on a related note, hard to get the Sony FE 24-105 f4 so decided to give this a try as all-around travel lens

----------


## lasimmon

> This should make for some nice mountain lake trips.



Nice! What does this sort of system run you?

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Nice! What does this sort of system run you?



$600 at Costco. But my work benefits will take care of most of it. Best of all, it can hold a child on it as well as an adult, so in a year or so, I can take my daughter.

----------


## A790

> Man that sucks. I've considered ordering stuff from Revzilla a few times, but opted not to because of any potential shipping hassles.



Every order I've made from RZ - over 50 of them now - have always arrived on-time and with no issues.

----------


## schocker

> Sonos Beam for the living room. Adds airplay 2 to my main floor and allows my existing in ceiling to act as rears giving me surround for the tv.
> 
> Really want a sub, but will see how this does first. My current sound bar has a sub so we will see how much I miss it.



Sonos club 4 lyfe. Would get a beam if I didn't already have my sony one (I like it as it has 3 HDMI in)

----------


## D'z Nutz

> Every order I've made from RZ - over 50 of them now - have always arrived on-time and with no issues.



Hmm... I might have to consider making an order there some time then. Even with the exchange rate, it's still worth it?

----------


## lincolndood

Wanted something different for a couple years, goal achieved  :Big Grin:

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Very nice! 428 in there?

----------


## D'z Nutz

Oh, that's awesome!

----------


## ExtraSlow

So great.

----------


## Buster

wow! amazing.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> that's awesome, I have 2 PASMO cards if you want to borrow it (you can buy one for 10$ and it doesn't expire for 10 years anyway so it makes a good souvenir)



Ah, thanks for the offer! I'll let you know if we need them.

----------


## lincolndood

460 actually with a tremec 5 speed.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> 460 actually with a tremec 5 speed.



Ughf. That is way too heavy for that car. Unless its an aluminum block? In which case NICCCCE!

----------


## kJUMP

> Sonos Beam for the living room. Adds airplay 2 to my main floor and allows my existing in ceiling to act as rears giving me surround for the tv.
> 
> Really want a sub, but will see how this does first. My current sound bar has a sub so we will see how much I miss it.



I'd be interested to hear your thoughts on sound quality, setup, integration etc after you've spent some time with it... I'm thinking about getting this for the main floor TV but there are a lot of options out there.

----------


## killramos

^ will do, the tv I am pairing it with is pretty old so I’m not going to run it in ARC (don’t care about the Alexa tv control anyways).

I already have a pretty integrated sonos setup so hopefully it’s pretty seamless. My current concern is if it needs to be wired into my network or not since the ethernet port behind the tv is already in use.

----------


## GOnSHO

> ^ will do, the tv I am pairing it with is pretty old so I’m not going to run it in ARC (don’t care about the Alexa tv control anyways).
> 
> I already have a pretty integrated sonos setup so hopefully it’s pretty seamless. My current concern is if it needs to be wired into my network or not since the ethernet port behind the tv is already in use.



small 4 port switch or wifi??

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> 460 actually with a tremec 5 speed.



I wondered for a second if that was a 460 but I wasn't sure if you could shoehorn a 385 block in there. Evidently you can!





> Ughf. That is way too heavy for that car. Unless its an aluminum block? In which case NICCCCE!



The 460 isn't really that much heavier than a 428 or other FE motor. With aluminum heads and intake it's probably about the same as the 427 the real-deal Cobras had.

----------


## killramos

That’s my thought yup, I believe I need to do wired for the amps to keep latency manageable to use my other speakers in for surround.

You can have some components wireless in a surround setup but it will all depend if my current setup is compatible or not. Some finickyness to it that I can’t really figure out until I have it installed.

----------


## lincolndood

It is aluminum. I bought it from the guy who built it, and i have an invoice for the engine from 08, for a crate 460 cobra jet, aluminum. He told me the car is in at about 2600lb, but i do wanna go to a scale and weigh it.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> It is aluminum. I bought it from the guy who built it, and i have an invoice for the engine from 08, for a crate 460 cobra jet, aluminum. He told me the car is in at about 2600lb, but i do wanna go to a scale and weigh it.



Hot damn, those alloy-block 460s were pretty wild - even with the 4.9" bore spacing you can run them out to well over 800cid if you're feeling frisky and have a fat wallet. Do you know who built the crate motor?

----------


## lincolndood

From the looks of the invoice, the place is Jegs High Performance in Delaware. They sold the engine rated at 550hp and 545tq.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> From the looks of the invoice, the place is Jegs High Performance in Delaware. They sold the engine rated at 550hp and 545tq.



Ah, I don't recall Jegs/Summit ever selling an aluminum-block 460 crate - the block alone was $6,000 and was really only sold by a few outlets and FRPP and generally sold bare. I'll bet you've got a M-6007F460FT in there, it's an iron-block Ford Racing 460 crate motor with FR SCJ-style aluminum heads and advertised with the exact power numbers you mentioned. Nice motors, should work just fine for you. I think you might have a different intake than was originally shipped with the motor, that looks like a low-rise, maybe a Torker II or similar. Probably had to swap to a low-rise to clear the hood. The stock Torker II's ports weren't SCJ-sized - if you see weld filler on the top side of the intake runners where they meet the head flange, it's likely been ported to match the head - TII's got really thin in that area when ported to SCJ size so they generally were filled with a touch of weld.

----------


## lincolndood

> Ah, I don't recall Jegs/Summit ever selling an aluminum-block 460 crate - the block alone was $6,000 and was really only sold by a few outlets and FRPP and generally sold bare. I'll bet you've got a M-6007F460FT in there, it's an iron-block Ford Racing 460 crate motor with FR SCJ-style aluminum heads and advertised with the exact power numbers you mentioned. Nice motors, should work just fine for you. I think you might have a different intake than was originally shipped with the motor, that looks like a low-rise, maybe a Torker II or similar. Probably had to swap to a low-rise to clear the hood. The stock Torker II's ports weren't SCJ-sized - if you see weld filler on the top side of the intake runners where they meet the head flange, it's likely been ported to match the head - TII's got really thin in that area when ported to SCJ size so they generally were filled with a touch of weld.



Well, you definitely can easily school me on this engine, i honestly don't know much about mechanics (slowly learning), and this my first carb car (definitely a learning process there). What i liked about this is that its been very well put together, and i have huge binder of the build process and all the parts that went into the car. The car only has just under 20 000 km on board, and its the car i've had the most fun driving out of all.
Also that code is bang on, so looks like the block is iron afterall, my mistake.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Hey, I bet lots of guys wish they got to learn mechanics on a Cobra, haha. As I said earlier, with the aluminum heads and intake I'm sure that 460 is pretty much the same weight as the FE motors Shelby stuck in the SCs so I wouldn't worry too much about it being heavy unless you plan to race competitively. I bet it's a blast to drive!

----------


## lincolndood

No racing for me, but it's a blast, especially it being straight piped from. The engine, it's like having a Harley on each side of the car... But I have yet to burn my legs on that exhaust (just a matter of time)

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

My buddy's dad built one of these. I believe it has an S/C 5L marauder engine.
I burnt myself on the exhaust getting out, have a nice scar from it. They call it a snake bite.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> I burnt myself on the exhaust getting out, have a nice scar from it. They call it a snake bite.



That's a pretty versatile term considering you also got that same injury from Vipers.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

» Click image for larger version

Photo not exactly representative, got a set of loose Symmar-S cells for cheap on eBay that can share a shutter with my Sironar-N cells. Just have to make an aperture scale for the Copal 3.

----------


## taemo

Sold my Steinhart OVR to fund this, will see how I like 39mm divers.
Fortunately the buyer of my Steinhart is from Saskatchewan and can buy it back from him if I change my mind

----------


## killramos

2018 13" MBP for the wife.

New release seems pretty good, esp for the 13's going quad core for the first time.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## KPHMPH

Not my proudest moment....but I now own a Dodge, a $1000 Dodge at that!

----------


## killramos

^ So do your neighbors get to call your driveway trashy now?  :ROFL!:

----------


## roopi

Car battery on uncut lawn?

----------


## KPHMPH

My brothers a redneck, this is his Grande Prairie home  :Drama: 

This truck will never see Calgary....ever. It’s stuck up here till it dies.

----------


## Buster

> Not my proudest moment....but I now own a Dodge, a $1000 Dodge at that!



I think you need to extend your driveway past the sidewalk.

----------


## swak

Very Grande Prairie-like.... Two massive pickups on a suburbia property.

----------


## bjstare

> ^ So do your neighbors get to call your driveway trashy now?



Doesn't he live in the deep south? I thought that's what all driveways look like down there.

----------


## KPHMPH

***+NOTE***

This is an oilfield truck and it will stay in the Grande Prairie oilfield. 

 :closed:

----------


## cyra1ax

> Attachment 82746
> 
> 2018 13" MBP for the wife.
> 
> New release seems pretty good, esp for the 13's going quad core for the first time.



Not sure if you've been keeping up with the news-in case you haven't, make sure you update that puppy ASAP. Apple pushed a fix for their thermal throttling problem.

----------


## killramos

It’s a 13” for my wife, while it is slightly susceptible it is never going to be used for 4K video rendering  :ROFL!: 

Try Pinterest and iMessage.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> Holy, that is awesome
> 
> Mega-Jelly!
> 
> Make sure to share some tips, I want to do a trip there in the next few years!



Yeah we're super excited! Tip one: Schedule your trip to include early October, and strike a bargain with the wife to agree to a day of Sanrio Puroland in exchange for a couple of days of:



 :Angel: 

Lucked out and managed to grab good tickets at the S-curves, they were listed as being sold out on all the English sites but I scored them through the Suzuka site.

----------


## rage2

> Lucked out and managed to grab good tickets at the S-curves, they were listed as being sold out on all the English sites but I scored them through the Suzuka site.



Nice! I was supposed to go with 
@Mibz
 and 
@buh_buh
, got tickets and everything but I had to cancel because I had a baby being born that weekend lol. They ended up on TV too.

----------


## taemo

daym! time to bring a 400mm 2.8 lens for your trip

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> Nice! I was supposed to go with 
> @Mibz
>  and 
> @buh_buh
> , got tickets and everything but I had to cancel because I had a baby being born that weekend lol. They ended up on TV too.



Oh man that's some kind of timing, haha. Friend of mine had their kid last night, he had to reschedule a furnace installation and a carpet cleaning - I'll tell him he doesn't have it so bad in comparison!





> daym! time to bring a 400mm 2.8 lens for your trip



Japan's sunny, hopefully I can get away with the 400/5.6 or a 1.4xTC on a 100-300/4. I'd probably have to pay for an extra photo pass if I wanted to bring any really big gear!

----------


## D'z Nutz

> Lucked out and managed to grab good tickets at the S-curves, they were listed as being sold out on all the English sites but I scored them through the Suzuka site.



Oh man, that's awesome!

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

Dang! Super jealous, I only have tickets to the USA GP this year.

----------


## dirtsniffer

That's it?!

----------


## schocker

I really need to book tickets somewhere instead of just watching all the races on TV. Looks like Miami is now 2020 not 2019, so there goes that option for next season.

S-curves at suzuka will be awesome though.

----------


## eblend

> Yeah we're super excited! Tip one: Schedule your trip to include early October, and strike a bargain with the wife to agree to a day of Sanrio Puroland in exchange for a couple of days of:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucked out and managed to grab good tickets at the S-curves, they were listed as being sold out on all the English sites but I scored them through the Suzuka site.



Sweet, I went in 2016 to Susuka, was awesome!

----------


## rage2

> Oh man that's some kind of timing, haha. Friend of mine had their kid last night, he had to reschedule a furnace installation and a carpet cleaning - I'll tell him he doesn't have it so bad in comparison!



I wasn't cutting it that close. Once we had the estimated date from the doctor, I gave them the news and told them to give my ticket away. Was months before the race and I never did book the flights.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Very responsible of you, haha - I'm sure you weren't too broken up about missing the race for your new kid. My friend's kid showed up 3 weeks early so it caught them off guard a bit - he'd scheduled everything this week to get it done before the baby came, baby had other plans.

----------


## Team_Mclaren

> Yeah we're super excited! Tip one: Schedule your trip to include early October, and strike a bargain with the wife to agree to a day of Sanrio Puroland in exchange for a couple of days of:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucked out and managed to grab good tickets at the S-curves, they were listed as being sold out on all the English sites but I scored them through the Suzuka site.



dude maybe i'll meet you there. I'll be in Japan that weekend, still debating if i should make the trip down to the GP.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> dude maybe i'll meet you there. I'll be in Japan that weekend, still debating if i should make the trip down to the GP.



Hot damn, definitely let me know if you decide to go!

----------


## hurrdurr

Wedding Shoes





Trip to New York in November. NBA schedule permitting hope to check a Knicks or Nets game. Jets are playing at home that weekend although I'm not sure I want to waste any time on that sports organization

----------


## eblend

Well came back from the world cup....now my parents want to go to Russia, so going with them again, Sep 30th to October 12th just to St. Petersburg. Gosh this is my 5th trip of the year....3 more to go after I come back, thinks the most I travelled in my life.

----------


## birdman86

> Wedding Shoes
> 
> » Click image for larger version



AE or bust!

----------


## Team_Mclaren

Keys firv1.6el

----------


## Sorath

> Keys firv1.6el



ballerrrrr, nice accord bro

----------


## klumsy_tumbler

> Yeah we're super excited! Tip one: Schedule your trip to include early October, and strike a bargain with the wife to agree to a day of Sanrio Puroland in exchange for a couple of days of:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucked out and managed to grab good tickets at the S-curves, they were listed as being sold out on all the English sites but I scored them through the Suzuka site.






> dude maybe i'll meet you there. I'll be in Japan that weekend, still debating if i should make the trip down to the GP.



Beyond group meetup at Suzuka? We'll be there for the whole weekend - I managed to convince the S.O. that going to a GP at my favourite track would be a good idea for the honeymoon  :Angel: 

We got our tickets through F1 Experiences, and we'll be sitting in B2

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> Beyond group meetup at Suzuka? We'll be there for the whole weekend - I managed to convince the S.O. that going to a GP at my favourite track would be a good idea for the honeymoon 
> 
> We got our tickets through F1 Experiences, and we'll be sitting in B2



I'd totally be down for a mini Beyond meet, haha. We're also there for our honeymoon, congrats! We'll be in D5.

----------


## npham

Picked up a Sigma 16mm 1.4 DC DN for my A6300 to play with, and take to Europe later this year. Grabbed a Hoya UV filter for it too. Going to wait till I get the filter in before I take it out.

----------


## taemo

> Picked up a Sigma 16mm 1.4 DC DN for my A6300 to play with, and take to Europe later this year. Grabbed a Hoya UV filter for it too. Going to wait till I get the filter in before I take it out.



a coworker also picked up that lens for his A6500, great performer.. a little front heavy on the A6xxx series but Sigma has stepped up on their build and optical quality!

----------


## The_Penguin

> a coworker also picked up that lens for his A6500, great performer.. a little front heavy on the A6xxx series but Sigma has stepped up on their build and optical quality!



Sigma definitely has some great lenses. Haven't had a chance to try my 150mm macro yet, but expect it to be very good.

----------


## The_Penguin

I was on a plane lamenting how much I hate my only bluetooth earbuds, and how it would be nice if Bose made a bluetooth adapter for the QC-15s since I forgot my Lightning to headphone adapter. Bose probably doesn't make them so they can sell their wireless headphones.

Then it occurred to me that maybe someone else had made something. A search found one on Amazon that I ordered. Took over 3 months to get here from China, but it works. That seller no longer has them, but found one on Banggood.com and ordered for Mrs. Penguin.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Wanted a 90mm for hiking that was less gigantic than my 90/5.6. eBayed a Rodenstock Grandagon-N rebranded as a Caltar II-N, pretty cheap.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

Oooh. Fancy. I really need something better than my 50mm for hiking.

----------


## taemo

^it's for a 4x5 camera so 90mm is roughtly 28mm on Full-Frame

turning into hipster parents  :ROFL!: 
blue for me and silver for the wife

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> ^it's for a 4x5 camera so 90mm is roughtly 28mm on Full-Frame



Yep, ~28mm on 4x5 and ~20mm on 6x17. Should be a fun little lens!

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

Well that makes me even more envious, as mine's a crop sensor with a full frame 50mm, which pushes it out to an 85mm.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Don't be envious, you don't need a darkroom just to see your photos, haha! There's lots of reasonably-priced APS-C wideangles out there for you as well.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Well that makes me even more envious, as mine's a crop sensor with a full frame 50mm, which pushes it out to an 85mm.



It's still 50mm, the focal length of the lens doesn't actually change  :Smilie:  The only thing that changes is the field of view (which is identical to cropping a FF image 1.53x for Nikon or 1.60 times for Canon). The same is also true with dedicated crop sensor lenses, so the manufacturers aren't helping with the confusion haha.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## redblack

image ru

I should have bought a few more

----------


## Kijho

> image ru
> 
> I should have bought a few more



When and where?

----------


## redblack

> When and where?



I got these at the Marlborough location last night.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> I got these at the Marlborough location last night.



Home Depot FYI for anyone else wondering.

----------


## Kijho

That seems like an insane deal wtf?

I'm going to go find them and buy every single one of them!!! The fucking lid alone on that bucket is worth $20 new wtf! Am I missing something LOL https://www.amazon.ca/Chemical-Guys-...ys+wash+bucket 

Calling every home depot now to find one lol

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> I should have bought a few more



At first I was like $10 ($40) for a bucket? Then I see there are supplies inside - Good find!

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> Which location?






> I got these at the Marlborough location last night.



.

----------


## 88CRX

Helps when you're on the last page of the thread haha.

----------


## Kijho

Called and put 3 on hold at Home Depot, hehehehe... picking up tonight. $9 each. This has to be a mistake LOL. This kit is $100 on Amazon..

Unless it does not include all the shit inside, and it's literally just the bucket for $9.. but it says "8 items inside" on his picture haha.. 

https://www.amazon.ca/Chemical-Guys-...ys+wash+bucket

----------


## redblack

I hope your able to get the deal, my buddy tried to get one this morning at the 16th ave location and they would not price match.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> Called and put 3 on hold at Home Depot, hehehehe... picking up tonight. $9 each. This has to be a mistake LOL. This kit is $100 on Amazon..
> 
> Unless it does not include all the shit inside, and it's literally just the bucket for $9.. but it says "8 items inside" on his picture haha.. 
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/Chemical-Guys-...ys+wash+bucket



Which location did you call, I assume also the Marlborough one? I was thinking of checking Country Hills for one later but it sounds like you guys may have cleaned them all out by then, haha

Edit: Called CH, they claimed they will price match Marlborough so I had them set one aside for me. Thanks for the tip 
@redblack
!

----------


## kenny

> I hope your able to get the deal, my buddy tried to get one this morning at the 16th ave location and they would not price match.



I grabbed 2 at Mackenzie. It was marked down to $25, but they price matched based on the photo I showed them from this thread.

----------


## Buster

> I grabbed 2 at Mackenzie. It was marked down to $25, but they price matched based on the photo I showed them from this thread.



 
@kenny
 did they have more?

----------


## kenny

> @kenny
>  did they have more?



I didn't see any more on the shelves, not sure if they have any more in the back or up in the storage areas.

----------


## redblack

I’m glad you guys are able to get this deal, it’s a great kit.

----------


## eglove

Has anyone checked beacon hill home depot yet? I wouldn't mind grabbing one of these

----------


## ArjayAquino

A month and a half ago, i didn't even know how to start one of these, now I have one.

2002 CBR600F4i

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

16th ave Home Depot won’t match the pricing FYI.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> A month and a half ago, i didn't even know how to start one of these, now I have one.
> 
> 2002 CBR600F4i



That's what I had as my first bike, and I still miss it. Good purchase!

----------


## Kijho

Just bought the remaining stock from Airdrie Home Depot  :ROFL!:  
Thanks for the tip on this!

----------


## Disoblige

Thanks for this. Was in Edmonton and got 3 for friends and me.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Country Hills called me back, they changed their mind and are now refusing to price match the buckets. :/

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> Country Hills called me back, they changed their mind and are now refusing to price match the buckets. :/



Yeah 16th ave basically told me to go fuck myself and go to Marlborough if I want one for that price.

----------


## G-ZUS

Marlborough is sold out

----------


## K3RMiTdot

tuscany also said no along with 16th.

beacon had none left

----------


## dj_rice

> image ru
> 
> I should have bought a few more



According to RFD,


Picked up 2 at Home Depot on Glenmore and MacLeod Trail for 9.99 each price match. There are 4 left.


Does this bucket include a Grit Guard?

----------


## R-Audi

Chinook is sold out..

----------


## redblack

> According to RFD,
> 
> 
> Picked up 2 at Home Depot on Glenmore and MacLeod Trail for 9.99 each price match. There are 4 left.
> 
> 
> Does this bucket include a Grit Guard?



It includes a bucket, lid, grit guard, wash mitt, micro fibre cloth, wheel cleaner, car soap and wax.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Fucking rfd cunts. No one buy from those losers

----------


## nismodrifter

> It includes a bucket, lid, grit guard, wash mitt, micro fibre cloth, wheel cleaner, car soap and wax.



damn yo good deal

----------


## bjstare

> ^it's for a 4x5 camera so 90mm is roughtly 28mm on Full-Frame
> 
> turning into hipster parents 
> blue for me and silver for the wife



Birkencrocs, nice.

How do you like them? I've been thinking of picking up a pair.

----------


## NissanFanBoy

> image ru
> 
> I should have bought a few more



Interesting.. . Is that legal to use here?

----------


## relyt92

> Interesting.. . Is that legal to use here?



As long as none of the product makes its way into a storm drain then it is. Goes for any soaps and wash products.

----------


## KPHMPH

> ^it's for a 4x5 camera so 90mm is roughtly 28mm on Full-Frame
> 
> turning into hipster parents 
> blue for me and silver for the wife



Please dont wear socks.

----------


## rage2

> Please don’t wear socks.



You’re missing out.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

I admire you.
I would step it up, and wear mismatched socks.

----------


## Buster

I feel like I'm missing out on a whole rich world of flip flops (slides?) that I know nothing about.

----------


## rage2

> I admire you.
> I would step it up, and wear mismatched socks.






> I feel like I'm missing out on a whole rich world of flip flops (slides?) that I know nothing about.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> 



 :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## taemo

> Birkencrocs, nice.
> 
> How do you like them? I've been thinking of picking up a pair.



only slides/sandals that I own other than these are some cheap ones I picked up from Target or CVS years ago.
they are great though, more fashionable that I can wear in public/travel and comfier to walk around than flip flops




> Please don’t wear socks.



been wearing socks on slides for years now, just not in public  :ROFL!: 





> 



 :Pimpin': 
how many slides in your collection now?

----------


## Disoblige

Just got this in the mail from the wife. Nice post-surgery activity to keep my mind busy for a bit haha.

----------


## RX-7_TWINTURBO

which home depot was this ?

----------


## Disoblige

Got front row tickets to Anthony Jeselnik for $45.50 a pop! He's going to be in Calgary/Edmonton in September.

I enjoy his dark comedy, should be a good one.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

That should be the last of the new gear apart from a couple of lensboards. Looking forward to using a lightweight field camera instead of my heavy monorail.

----------


## Buster

> Got front row tickets to Anthony Jeselnik for $45.50 a pop! He's going to be in Calgary/Edmonton in September.
> 
> I enjoy his dark comedy, should be a good one.



Is he the guy that got in shit a couple of years ago for rape jokes?

----------


## Disoblige

> Is he the guy that got in shit a couple of years ago for rape jokes?



Possibly, but he's been in hot water on so many topics that it's tough to keep track.

----------


## holden

Bought a Weber Genesis II E-310 BBQ (https://www.homedepot.ca/en/home/p.g...001029376.html) thanks to Redflagdeals (http://forums.redflagdeals.com/home-...74-pm-2212504/).

Regular price $899, got it for $606+tax.

----------


## G-ZUS

Picked up this Napoleon built-in bbq on clearance for $250 at Cambodian Tire

----------


## finboy

My birthday is coming up, so I got the new Milwaukee electric impact and 3/8 electric ratchet. Home Depot in the ne happened to have a special one day event so I ended up with some free batteries as well. Then I went to Canadian tire and they had a ton of ratchet wrenches and accessories on sale, so I got the 10 piece extra long ratchet wrench set for $100 off ($150), a set of extra long 3/8 extensions for about $30, and a set of pivot head ratchet wrenches for $79 (normally $130).

For anyone interested, Canadian tire also has a maximum torque ranch and breaker bar (1/2”) for $60.

These are the wrenches, I didn’t see a sign for a sale price, but when they rang it through it was a sale item. They also had massive ratchet wrench sets on sale, but I have plenty of those.

http://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/ma...-0580238p.html

----------


## NissanFanBoy

> My birthday is coming up, so I got the new Milwaukee electric impact and 3/8 electric ratchet. Home Depot in the ne happened to have a special one day event so I ended up with some free batteries as well. Then I went to Canadian tire and they had a ton of ratchet wrenches and accessories on sale, so I got the 10 piece extra long ratchet wrench set for $100 off ($150), a set of extra long 3/8 extensions for about $30, and a set of pivot head ratchet wrenches for $79 (normally $130).
> 
> For anyone interested, Canadian tire also has a maximum torque ranch and breaker bar (1/2”) for $60.



CT actually has this type of discount so often that that is their real regular price, I've noticed they do that with a lot of their products, interesting sales strategy to say the least...

----------


## adam c

> ...Cambodian Tire



 Is that a specific location?

----------


## finboy

I hear you about the CT sales, I needed longer wrenches and was expecting to have to pay full price, so it was a pleasant surprise that the sale day hit perfect.

----------


## dj_rice

> CT actually has this type of discount so often that that is their real regular price, I've noticed they do that with a lot of their products, interesting sales strategy to say the least...



Of course. Where else can you get a $900 retail knife block/knives on sale 90% off for $89 tsk tsk. Overly inflated pricing, then offer a huge discount to make the sheep think its a sale buy now!

The only good deals really are on motor oil when it goes on sale.

----------


## schurchill39

Refurbed Surface book along with 2x docks, a logitec MK520 keyboard mouse combo, and a bunch of other small accessories for it.

----------


## firebane

> My birthday is coming up, so I got the new Milwaukee electric impact and 3/8 electric ratchet. Home Depot in the ne happened to have a special one day event so I ended up with some free batteries as well. Then I went to Canadian tire and they had a ton of ratchet wrenches and accessories on sale, so I got the 10 piece extra long ratchet wrench set for $100 off ($150), a set of extra long 3/8 extensions for about $30, and a set of pivot head ratchet wrenches for $79 (normally $130).
> 
> For anyone interested, Canadian tire also has a maximum torque ranch and breaker bar (1/2”) for $60.
> 
> These are the wrenches, I didn’t see a sign for a sale price, but when they rang it through it was a sale item. They also had massive ratchet wrench sets on sale, but I have plenty of those.
> 
> http://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/ma...-0580238p.html



I went to Princess Auto for a 1/2 torque wrench because it came with a case unlike the CT version.

----------


## Ekliptix

CZ 455.



Nikon scope

----------


## Mista Bob

Very nice rifle!! And omgosh, do you have more pics of that truck.

----------


## D'z Nutz

Oooh, that's a pretty stock.

----------


## Ekliptix

> Very nice rifle!! And omgosh, do you have more pics of that truck.



https://forums.beyond.ca/threads/406...-a-1970-Blazer

----------


## SkiBum5.0

Wasn't sure on posting a firearm, but Ekliptix went first so... Tikka T3x stainless in LH with a Vortex Diamondback

----------


## Tik-Tok

> CZ 455.



I'm not even into guns, but that is a god damned beautiful one.

----------


## bjstare

New pads and rotors f/r. This pic is of the front, key sitting on the rotor for scale.

----------


## speedog

Should've used a banana.

----------


## The_Penguin

Needed a new belt anyway, thought I'd try one.

----------


## npham

> New pads and rotors f/r. This pic is of the front, key sitting on the rotor for scale.



Did they finally get you the right ones?

----------


## bjstare

> Did they finally get you the right ones?



Nope, got a discount on upgraded pads. I hardly order any parts, but this was bar none the longest I've waited haha. No fault of the vendor (or so they say?), apparently was a supply chain issue. 3 months-ish by the time it was said and done, good thing I only drive that car like 50km/week haha.

----------


## npham

So $60 in gas per month sounds about right for your budget then!

----------


## benyl

> Nope, got a discount on upgraded pads. I hardly order any parts, but this was bar none the longest I've waited haha. No fault of the vendor (or so they say?), apparently was a supply chain issue. 3 months-ish by the time it was said and done, good thing I only drive that car like 50km/week haha.



I ordered mine for my old F150 from Amazon.ca from all places. Worked good. I waited 6 months for the rears and then cancelled. Ended up just changing the pads.

----------


## craigcd

> Needed a new belt anyway, thought I'd try one.



Are they one side fit all?

----------


## The_Penguin

Yep, up to 48" you can cut to length, then it's adjustable like a normal belt except it uses a ratchet-like system more precise than holes. From the web site 
_"Determine your waist size and add two inches. Since sizing varies across brands, we recommend cutting the strap two sizes larger than your waist size, and then reducing the length as necessary."_

----------


## bjstare

> So $60 in gas per month sounds about right for your budget then!



Yeah, for our non-primary car haha.

----------


## Ekliptix

Pic overload buy my amazon accessories arrived today (scope, scope mounts, bi pod).






From 75 yards / 230 ft

----------


## schurchill39

Nice. What caliber?

----------


## Ekliptix

.22, for cheap amo and target practice.

----------


## 94CoRd

That is a beautiful setup! Both gun and range!

----------


## RX-7_TWINTURBO

> 



10 shot group? what kind of ammo ?

----------


## vengie

That stock is gorgeous! I have the same scope on my 30-30, love it.

----------


## Ekliptix

> 10 shot group? what kind of ammo ?



I wish. 5 shots. I did 15 more shots at the same spot and it grew a little. Yesterday was my first time using a scope and this is my first .22.  :Smilie:  I have more excuses if needed.
It's .22 shells, I think federal? Whatever the Canadian tire guy gave me after I said 'cheap'.
I want to buy/build a metal target game called 'know your limits'. It is a series of smaller metal targets to shoot from 50 yards. The biggest is 2" down the a 1/4" target for the smallest.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

787 Flight to London/Scotland:




Sony RX100 VA:

----------


## unkicrackie99

> 787 Flight to London/Scotland:



Nice! Where are you planning on travelling in Scotland?

----------


## ipeefreely

Our 40'' Samsung LCD TV finally died after 10 years on Monday... picked up a 55'' LG OLED E8 on Friday!  :Drool: 

LD sales guy said to come back on Saturday for an extra $500 off too (some sort of unadvertised LG weekend promo)!!  :Big Grin:   :Clap:

----------


## Tik-Tok

Another 80v made in China power tool for my growing collection. Hated dragging a cord around last year.

----------


## KPHMPH

Bought a new toy.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## muse017

> Another 80v made in China power tool for my growing collection. Hated dragging a cord around last year.



How do you like it??

Just bought a first house(Thanks to Jordan!!) and last thing I'm going to do around the house is shoveling snow manually lol.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> How do you like it??
> 
> Just bought a first house(Thanks to Jordan!!) and last thing I'm going to do around the house is shoveling snow manually lol.



Haven't had a chance to really use it yet. It was sitting in Sweetgrass when we got dumped on, lol. I am liking the rest of the tools though, so far I have the mower, leaf blower, string trimmer, and now the snow blower. The summer tools work great. I did play with the snow blower a bit on the grass, and it only throws wet heavy snow about 5', so not ideal for a drive-way, but I said the same thing about my corded snow blower last year. I only need to do sidewalks though, and most of our snowfalls is light and fluffy, which I expect it will perform much better (as did the corded one).

I would never pay Canadian prices for this stuff though. I've gotten all of it through Amazon US and shipped to the border, it's literally half the price of buying the same ones up here, even with our shitty dollar. If you have a drive-way, just pony up for a gas one.

----------


## nzwasp

> Another 80v made in China power tool for my growing collection. Hated dragging a cord around last year.



How much was this?

----------


## Tik-Tok

$295 CAD on Amazon US. Canadian Tire want's $600  :crazy nut:  I'd buy a gas one for that much.

Edit: I should note, that's without a battery, which I already have several from my other tools

----------


## killramos

New Marantz home theatre receiver,
Major overkill but fixes my 4K HDR passthrough issues and future roofs me for a few upgrades Id like to do to my home threaten room down the road.

Pretty sweet unit.

----------


## schurchill39

> Bought a new toy.



My buddy has this one all tricked out and loves it. He's part of some sort of RC 4wheeling club and they do all sorts of events and he always does good with it. Its tons of fun

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Nice! Where are you planning on travelling in Scotland?



Sorry I just saw this - we did Glasgow, Glencoe, Skye, Inverness, Crieff (Castle hotel), and Edinburgh. Some day trips. Skye and Edinburgh were my favorite, would go back 100%. Rented a car and drove on the 'wrong' side which I was originally worried about but ended up being a complete non-issue.

And for the thread:

Google Pixel 3 XL 128GB:

----------


## civic_stylez

Impulse buy on a new Tissot T-Race

----------


## schocker

Pixel 3 64 gb

----------


## schurchill39

Stupid Apple and them getting rid of the headphone jack has made listening to music a pain in the dick. I've got the airpods for phone calls and when I am around the garage but listening to music or podcasts at the office has been brutal. Picked these wireless bad boys up. They are very comfortable and great sound quality. My only complaint is wirelessly they can be a little quiet if I ever really want to get "turnt" as the kids say.

----------


## Maxt

I got sick of clearing snow with a gravel bucket on my skidsteer, so I bought this 8 foot hydraulic tilt blade. It's older but was never used. I did the driveway in one pass instead of five this last snowfall.

----------


## cycosis

Wife and I needed some retail therapy. we bundled some stuff at Best Buy and were able to negotiate to some good savings. Im doing a separate thread on the cabinets when I install them as I know people have shown interest in the past.

Vitamix 750



Sonos Connect Amp to power our ceiling speakers



Sony 65' X900F to replace our old Samsung



And got a crazy good deal on these cabinets for the garage.

----------


## bjstare

Like the rest of the posters on this page, I also got a Pixel 3 XL.

And this:


And this:


And this:

----------


## SkiBum5.0

That Thule is going to change your life. It's not a stretch to think ours has 10,000kms on it in the 4 years we've had it. It's used everyday for both kids.

----------


## adam c

This

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## adam c

> We are going to have to start calling you Adam B soon... the B is for Buff!



Hah we’ll see, at my old office we had a gym, but we moved and I lost access too it, hoping this gives me the opportunity to get back with it

----------


## bjstare

> That Thule is going to change your life. It's not a stretch to think ours has 10,000kms on it in the 4 years we've had it. It's used everyday for both kids.



Haha it better, considering what it cost!

----------


## Strider

> Haha it better, considering what it cost!



I tell anyone I know who's thinking about getting one to wait for the Bow Cycle blue light sale. These things hardly ever go on sale and 25% is pretty significant.

The good news is, these things hold their value really well. I stalked Kijiji for a reasonably priced used Chariot in decent shape and never found one before I saw the Bow Cycle sale.

----------


## gmc72

Picked these up yesterday.
Some ice shoes for when I'm walking the dogs in the dead of winter: Saucony Peregrine 8's

And then some everyday runners to replace my old worn out ones: Basic New Balance

----------


## Disoblige

> This
> 
> Attachment 83637



Jealous. I would love to have that in my basement.
Squat, bench, deadlift is all one needs  :Big Grin:

----------


## bigboom

> Jealous. I would love to have that in my basement.
> Squat, bench, deadlift is all one needs



If you don't have room for this I have one of these and it does the job as without the foot print.

https://www.fitnessdepot.ca/C11FCA69...l#.W8TBIPZFzoo

----------


## hurrdurr

> This
> 
> Attachment 83637



That's sick - where can I get this?

----------


## adam c

> That's sick - where can I get this?



From here

https://www.hyperfitness.ca/products...ifting-package

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

That looks like a pretty good deal including the weight and considering how many exercises you can do with just those items, such as a complete 5X5 routine.

----------


## HiTempguy1

Bit of a twofer for me recently, downsized for a bit for the winter, trying to figure out whether I want a new car or truck next year. Didn't need the duramax at all this winter, the Acura should get a lot better mpg than the Subaru for now.

One owner farmer truck, thing is mint. I forgot how nice driving a gas pickup was compared to a diesel, everytime I hop in, instant heat, no noise, and it must be close to 1500lb's lighter so it drives like a sportcar compared to the 7500lb duramax. LQ4 is awesome at full throttle.

And the old-man aluminum headache rack is amazing, debating whether to remove it or not  :ROFL!:  I mean, I have an old man truck and an old man car now, seems to me I just need to accept my fate for the next 6 months  :Cry:

----------


## reiRei

First new laptop I've purchased in nearly 10 years...

----------


## JfuckinC

Collecting for winter.. Next up Coilovers..

----------


## Kijho



----------


## Sentry

> Collecting for winter.. Next up Coilovers..



Got some tires planned for those tubs and inboard leafs?

Or already have them and this is to make them fit?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Disoblige

Full LEDs for all exterior and interior bulbs for the 4Runner. So many lights omg, literally took almost 2 hours just installing all the bulbs lol. But my favorite one was the quickest; low beams.

----------


## firebane

Gotta watch those pinion angles

----------


## JfuckinC

> Got some tires planned for those tubs and inboard leafs?
> 
> Or already have them and this is to make them fit?



the ones i have now rub already, but i plan to go much bigger with all the newly acquired space with the tubs haha.. Ordered some "Hybrid Coil overs" last night for the front  :Smilie:  Just gotta collect my disk brake conversion parts and i'm good.

----------


## HiSpec

> Full LEDs for all exterior and interior bulbs for the 4Runner. So many lights omg, literally took almost 2 hours just installing all the bulbs lol. But my favorite one was the quickest; low beams.



What brand are the LEDs you used for the low beam?

----------


## cyra1ax

> Full LEDs for all exterior and interior bulbs for the 4Runner. So many lights omg, literally took almost 2 hours just installing all the bulbs lol. But my favorite one was the quickest; low beams.



Inb4 someone bitches and moans about LED headlights.....but muh glarezzzz!!!




> What brand are the LEDs you used for the low beam?



Bulbs with the Philips Lumiled ZES chips are the way to go. Dad has knockoff Philips Ultinon H4's in his Taco that are awesome. I've also put a set of Philips Ultinon fogs in my WRX that are very good as well. The latest Cree chips(can't remember what their name is) are good as well. I've given the Morimoto 2Stroke bulbs a shot and were happy with them, only reason I returned those was because their purported DRL function didn't work for me. 

Stay away from the super cheap ones (eg.$25-50 kits) on Amazon as I've found those are the ones with the glare issues. Also stay away from active cooled bulbs too as they introduce another point of failure and the fans are really annoying.

----------


## Disoblige

> What brand are the LEDs you used for the low beam?



Cheap China ones I got for free, some brand called Essgoo lol. I'm testing them for long term durability. They also have a 24 month warranty and build quality looks pretty solid. So far so good, and pretty minimum glare (if any). I've had proper HID retrofits and love how easy these are to install and the results are very comparable. The cutoff is pretty good. Sometimes cheap doesn't mean they're bad.

I will plan to do a comparison between some good quality phillips brands to these if one of these fail.

----------


## HiSpec

> Inb4 someone bitches and moans about LED headlights.....but muh glarezzzz!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Bulbs with the Philips Lumiled ZES chips are the way to go. Dad has knockoff Philips Ultinon H4's in his Taco that are awesome. I've also put a set of Philips Ultinon fogs in my WRX that are very good as well. The latest Cree chips(can't remember what their name is) are good as well. I've given the Morimoto 2Stroke bulbs a shot and were happy with them, only reason I returned those was because their purported DRL function didn't work for me. 
> 
> Stay away from the super cheap ones (eg.$25-50 kits) on Amazon as I've found those are the ones with the glare issues. Also stay away from active cooled bulbs too as they introduce another point of failure and the fans are really annoying.






> Cheap China ones I got for free, some brand called Essgoo lol. I'm testing them for long term durability. They also have a 24 month warranty and build quality looks pretty solid. So far so good, and pretty minimum glare (if any). I've had proper HID retrofits and love how easy these are to install and the results are very comparable. The cutoff is pretty good. Sometimes cheap doesn't mean they're bad.
> 
> I will plan to do a comparison between some good quality phillips brands to these if one of these fail.



Interesting... I would've never thought the China stuff would provide such a wide hotspot. I was guessing those are the Diode Dynamic SL1 LEDs.

----------


## Disoblige

> Interesting... I would've never thought the China stuff would provide such a wide hotspot. I was guessing those are the Diode Dynamic SL1 LEDs.



I was surprised as well. My only concern is, as mentioned, longer term reliability. Even with 24 month warranty, I wouldn't want one or both to fail in the middle of the winter night of a 12-14 hour highway drive. But I'll have an extra set of OEM in the car just in case.

----------


## cyra1ax

> Cheap China ones I got for free, some brand called Essgoo lol. I'm testing them for long term durability. They also have a 24 month warranty and build quality looks pretty solid. So far so good, and pretty minimum glare (if any). I've had proper HID retrofits and love how easy these are to install and the results are very comparable. The cutoff is pretty good. Sometimes cheap doesn't mean they're bad.
> 
> I will plan to do a comparison between some good quality phillips brands to these if one of these fail.



Interesting, found this video which shows the chips they use are very similar in performance to the Philips ones. Chips look to be Seoul CSP Y19 and the reviews I've come across in the last five minutes are actually pretty good.

----------


## msommers

I caved...Gotta have it!! EB Games refurbished units are a good deal but get snatched up quickly.

----------


## taemo

> I caved...Gotta have it!! EB Games refurbished units are a good deal but get snatched up quickly.



nice!
let me know once you get bored in a couple of years and might snag it off you  :ROFL!: 
50% done RDR now so I should be ready next summer haha

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Finally get to use that old Sonnar I've had kicking around for years, haha. And that bulk roll of Ektachrome that lives in my freezer.

----------


## taemo

> Finally get to use that old Sonnar I've had kicking around for years, haha. And that bulk roll of Ektachrome that lives in my freezer.



sweet purchase! I take you are putting a russian J-3 on it?
I had the J-8 and actually liked it for film

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Aye, that's a late '50s J-3. Did some quick testing and the focus seems close enough despite it being designed for the slightly different (ancient) Zeiss baseline. (The Ikon is built to the modern Leica standard for obvious reasons). Looking to pickup a CV 35mm Skopar at some point if I see a good deal.

The finder on the Ikon is amazing, so huge. I may have to get contact lenses just to see the 35mm framelines as they're too far out to use with glasses - to say nothing of the 28mm lines.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

Stage 2 RPM Transmissions diff for my car from Western Corvette.

228/232 .600 112LSA cam package with dual valve springs and all the fixings from TSP.

Bilstein shocks from Rock Auto.

Aluminum double capacity radiator from eBay.

DRM oil cooler with the Setrab 619 core.

----------


## Brent.ff

Backcountry ski season is coming..all outdoor research

----------


## realazy

Just bought this for the wifey with Sportchek gift cards I got at 15% off from Canadian Tire. Safeway/Sobeys is also running the same promo this week.

----------


## Matty_10

2018 Ford F-150 Lead Foot XLT Special Edition Package

----------


## Crazyjoker77

> Cheap China ones I got for free, some brand called Essgoo lol. I'm testing them for long term durability. They also have a 24 month warranty and build quality looks pretty solid. So far so good, and pretty minimum glare (if any). I've had proper HID retrofits and love how easy these are to install and the results are very comparable. The cutoff is pretty good. Sometimes cheap doesn't mean they're bad.
> 
> I will plan to do a comparison between some good quality phillips brands to these if one of these fail.



I picked up a set of these while browsing amazon and recall you saying the wierd name. They were on flash sale and used a coupon I had to get the pair of 9500 for 25$.

Threw them on the GF car and so far no complaints. No fans and the heatsinks are small enought that the dust covers fit back on after. No seperate driver box either.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> 2018 Ford F-150 Lead Foot XLT Special Edition Package



Sick.

----------


## KPHMPH

Wooooo.... sold my old one - got a ‘newer’ one

----------


## JfuckinC

Pics of interior? i always wonder what the sleeper cab looks like haha

----------


## HiTempguy1

> Wooooo.... sold my old one - got a ‘newer’ one



Wins the lottery, still drives trucks  :ROFL!: 

I mean, why not really, might as well still have a job, just find it a bit funny.

----------


## bigbadboss101

> Wins the lottery, still drives trucks 
> 
> I mean, why not really, might as well still have a job, just find it a bit funny.



If you like trucks and like driving them, why not.

----------


## ExtraSlow

He's still grinding to make a buck. Much more respectable than sitting around drinking wine all day. Props.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> He's still grinding to make a buck. Much more respectable than sitting around drinking wine all day. Props.



Can't he do both?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Can't he do both?



Touche

----------


## JfuckinC

I'd go back to work after a week of partying if i won.

Then i'd post a bunch of shit in this thread i bought haha

----------


## Buster

> 2018 Ford F-150 Lead Foot XLT Special Edition Package



this truck looks great.

- - - Updated - - -




> Wins the lottery, still drives trucks 
> 
> I mean, why not really, might as well still have a job, just find it a bit funny.



There's "powerball lottery" and then there's "some select toys, and a headstart on the retirement fund" lottery.

----------


## HiTempguy1

> If you like trucks and like driving them, why not.



Did you even read my post?

I said I found it funny, but also completely understand the why.




> There's "powerball lottery" and then there's "some select toys, and a headstart on the retirement fund" lottery.



For sure, if you read my post, you'd see I understood that.

Do you people not see how, in an absurd way, it could be humorous to a person to see "truck driver wins lottery, continues driving trucks?"

 :facepalm:

----------


## prae

> Can't he do both?



Sorry- position's filled, and I don't intend on quitting any time soon.

----------


## Shlade

New tail lights for the truck

----------


## KPHMPH

After paying off debt I had 1.5M 

Sooo that’s basically my retirement which means I still have to work like a normal buck. The only positive is I own a few truck and hire a few guys. My current schedule is 3 weeks off, 1 week working. In our spare time we like to renovate houses. I’m a born worker, when I took 6 months off after the win I went crazy.

----------


## Buster

ya, they should write you up under: how to gain windfall profits and not turn into a dipshit.

----------


## s dime

> Wooooo.... sold my old one - got a newer one



Why tri drive?

----------


## Buster



----------


## benyl

> 



 :thumbs up:  :thumbs up:

----------


## KPHMPH

> Why tri drive?




More weight = more money depending on job.

----------


## schurchill39

> More weight = more money depending on job.



Plus come breakup more axels to distribute weight.

Love me a good Kenworth. That's been my favorite truck to drive those new areo cab/sleepers are sick.

----------


## jltabot

damn RFD..

----------


## SkiBum5.0

TPC Scottsdale in late Nov

----------


## bjstare

> TPC Scottsdale in late Nov



One of my favorite courses to play down there. Not as pretty as Troon North, but the course is kept in incredible condition and the staff/experience is fantastic IMO.

----------


## benyl

> damn RFD..



link? Is it good shit?

----------


## eglove

> link? Is it good shit?



https://www.costco.ca/Global-2-piece...100381101.html

----------


## jltabot

> link? Is it good shit?



https://www.costco.ca/Global-Knife-a...100464986.html

I just got the knife/sharpener set for $79.99 + $25 12000mAh battery pack to be eligible for $20off if you pay with masterpass. 

knife/shear set already qualifies 


it's well reviewed, first time ever investing in a kitchen item. Cousin who works at Bridgette as a line cook also recommends it for it's value.

----------


## Kjonus

> 



So sweet dude! What are you upgrading from?

----------


## Jlude

Google Pixel 3 XL

Bought my first iPhone in 2007 when the original came out, been using them ever since. Gonna see if the Pixel can impress me.

----------


## Buster

> So sweet dude! What are you upgrading from?



2015 ghost riot

----------


## vengie

> 2015 ghost riot



Selling it?? I’m in the market for a used bike to get myself back into it.

----------


## Buster

> Selling it?? I’m in the market for a used bike to get myself back into it.



I might. It's got a lot of upgrades, and not that many miles. Let me think about what I might ask for it.

----------


## vengie

> I might. It's got a lot of upgrades, and not that many miles. Let me think about what I might ask for it.



Sounds good, just fire me a PM when you decide.

----------


## Matty_10

> 2018 Ford F-150 Lead Foot XLT Special Edition Package



Good times for all of one week of ownership  :facepalm:  :Bang Head: . GF smoked a big buck.

----------


## speedog

:facepalm: 

Should've bought a lottery ticket.

----------


## lilmira

Well, that's the lead foot edition.

----------


## Buster

she okay?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Yeah, she alright? Did that move the radiator supports back? That's going to be five figures of damage.

----------


## SkiBum5.0

Yikes, be happy she was in a truck - that looks like it would have been in the windshield of a car

----------


## Matty_10

She's ok, shaken up and stiff but it's a good thing I let her take the truck this morning to yoga instead of her car otherwise the car would of been fucked. I don't think she will drive her car now.

The rad is completely pushed in, the deer smoked it right in the center of the grill. Truck doesn't even run had to get it towed.

I just hope they can match the color properly since it's such a unique colour and this is the only year they made it. Anybody have the Lariat LED headlights? How good are they as the XLT's suck ass so I gotta find some info if they are a direct swap or not.

----------


## chongkee_

> She's ok, shaken up and stiff but it's a good thing I let her take the truck this morning to yoga instead of her car otherwise the car would of been fucked. I don't think she will drive her car now.
> 
> The rad is completely pushed in, the deer smoked it right in the center of the grill. Truck doesn't even run had to get it towed.
> 
> I just hope they can match the color properly since it's such a unique colour and this is the only year they made it. Anybody have the Lariat LED headlights? How good are they as the XLT's suck ass so I gotta find some info if they are a direct swap or not.



I have LEDs on my '17 Lariat and I'm happy with how bright it is. I just wish the headlights would turn with the steering wheel.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

That’s rough, glad she’s ok.

----------


## shakalaka

Wow that's unfortunate, sorry to hear it. At least no one is hurt so that's the silver lining. Insurance will cover the damage.

Time to install some aftermarket parts like the Raptor grille with those little reflector lights in it....those look sick.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> Good times for all of one week of ownership . GF smoked a big buck.



Damn, did she ever nail that thing dead-center. Get any venison out of the deal at least?  :ROFL!:

----------


## spikerS

oof! that sucks man, glad to hear the wife is ok though. 

The plus side is insurance will fix it, paint match won't be an issue as the paint will have zero fade in it from the elements being that new, so don't worry yourself there. 

But I feel your pain. I bought my 2016 brand new on July 29th, and July 30th I had a hail damage claim being processed on it. Barely had it 24 hours...

I bought some LED bulbs for my truck but I haven't installed them yet as I don't have a long enough extension to get to one of the bolts to remove the housing.

----------


## ShermanEF9

That sucks man. Glad she's okay. 

Also to chime in on lariat LEDs. They are bright, but unfortunately don't make heat, so no fun in snowstorms. Still like them though. 

Not sure they are a total bolt in, but you can probably get the required conversion harnesses somewhere.

----------


## benyl

There is a thread on F150forum.com on how to do the swap. Won't be cheap.

----------


## Shlade

> There is a thread on F150forum.com on how to do the swap. Won't be cheap.



Yeah.... just buy the new Morimoto ones. Much better anyways and direct swap

----------


## finboy

Loooong struggle to get these, I bought the ratchet to work on my car during the turbo swap and loved it. As luck would have it, I went to Home Depot on their 1 day milwaukee sake and ordered some m18 gear. Thanks to Home Depots terrible customer service, I ended up getting all kinds of discounts on the drill and driver set, and batteries. While waiting for my m18 to show up, I realized I didnt need that much power, and opted to pick up the sawzall and waited on the impact wrench to come out.

My better halfs brother decided to build a fence, and I was asked to loan him some tools. Begrudgingly I let him borrow the drill, driver and hackzall that I hadnt had a chance to try, along with 4 6.0ah batteries and the charger. Fast forward to last week, the brother in law is on vacation and we are taking care of his cats. I have some repairs to do at the house so I went to grab my drill and driver, and surprisingly didnt see them in the garage. I took a look through his house, through his car, through the garage again, through the house again, and then I find an m18 drill and driver set (non fuel) with the receipt. I thought his parents must have grabbed my tools while he was out of town, and he bought a set because he liked mine so much.

I texted his parents...then I found out he parked his car in the alley by the garage, left it unlocked, and left the garage door opener in the car. While I understand that petty theft happens, the lack of not telling me before vacation was a bit of a dick move.

Needless to say, Im happy to have my tools back, and he can enjoy the bill when he returns.

----------


## J.M.

@finboy
 Is that the new M12 Fuel stubby impact wrench with protective boot? Where did you buy it?

I went to that Home Depot Milwaukee event too, picked up the first gen M12 3/8 non fuel ratchet and it came with the free battery kit. Good deal.

Bought the M18 Fuel high torque impact wrench a few weeks before the Milwaukee event and it's a beast, slightly heavy though. Awesome for suspension work.

Damn that sucks that your stuff got stolen. Those 4 6.0ah batteries are over $500 alone!!

----------


## finboy

Bc fasteners, they have m12 6.0 batteries on for $100 right now. I had ordered the high torque but realized it was way more tool than I needed, and I didnt like having 2 battery systems. Deboss garage has a great video where he highlights how capable the m12 stuff is on a Cummins tear down.

----------


## redblack

...

----------


## eblend

Going to Japan again, think my 7th time now, first time in the Winter!

Going for a week to Hokkaido for the Sapporo snow festival, Otaru snow festival, and Niseko for 3 days of boarding! Excited!







Also picked up a new floor jack (24" lift) so I can do tire swaps on my Crosstrek, never had a vehicle that high before, so my old jack wasn't going to do the job



And picked up a new set of Winter Rims/Tires for the Crosstrek. Tried to shop locally but was easier to just get everything I wanted ordered online and get delivered to my door. RWC SB11 Replica wheels with proper Subaru hub size, and some Firestone Winterforce 2 studded tires. Got them in 16" which is 2" smaller than my factory install, the sidewall on these things is so high, pretty awesome, can't wait to throw them on. Not my first choice of wheels but still happy with em.

----------


## redblack

....

----------


## Ekliptix

Cool, I've been interested in those lifts. Nice and quick. I'll be interested to hear if it's good for getting under the car too or if there's too much lift-frame in the way.

----------


## jwslam

https://www.amazon.ca/Asmodee-Editio...line+diversity

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

iPad Pro 11" 256GB (2018):

----------


## mo_money2supe

Somewhat late of a post, but picked up a new ride at the end of Sept: A Tesla Performance Model 3!

Out with the old, in with the new:


First few days with the car (taking advantage of prime Chinook parking and free "fuel"):


And then decided that I needed a little colour in my life. "Orange is the New Black:"



The car received a full vinyl wrap with 3M 1080 in "Gloss Fiery Orange," then front end covered with Xpel 9600 PPF.


The Audi S4 is for sale by the way. Take advantage of Audi QUATTRO (Nokian Hakka R2s included!) in this wintery season on a FULL WARRANTY car that is tastefully modded:
https://forums.beyond.ca/threads/408...-6MT-Stg2-more!)

----------


## tcon

yay, recently my company benefits were changed to only allow ortho coverage for children  :Barf:

----------


## JordanEG6

Finally ditched the 6P

----------


## ExtraSlow

Thermopro tp-12. Should help with my brisket fiasco

----------


## Kijho

Been holding off for months on this haha, but the Black Friday sale price was the lowest I've seen so I pulled the trigger. Nanoleaf 9 panels + rhythm. 

IMG_1452 by kijho66, on Flickr

Of course a little 2 minute video installing it and getting it setup. I like it!

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

What is it? A light?

----------


## schocker

New TV, maybe a little too big but my old eyes appreciate it.
» Click image for larger version

----------


## ganesh

> What is it? A light?



Yes. Led panels which works with the music. It is pretty cool. 
I have this in my daughters bedroom and had one in my office as well. I ended up not liking that so gave it to my wife. 
Last week I bought Hue Play bar. Similar concept to nano leaf. Like it so far.

----------


## bjstare

> Been holding off for months on this haha, but the Black Friday sale price was the lowest I've seen so I pulled the trigger. Nanoleaf 9 panels + rhythm.



Thought you were Asian. Been a couple months since I found out a beyonder I thought was Asian is actually white (or vise-versa), suppose I was overdue.

----------


## Kijho

> Thought you were Asian. Been a couple months since I found out a beyonder I thought was Asian is actually white (or vise-versa), suppose I was overdue.



I've heard that lots hahaha.. Maybe my username, which I don't even know how I came up with but it dates back to like 2007 xbox days my gamertag.




> What is it? A light?



This is what you end up buying when you have money burning a hole in your pocket  :Clap:  hahaha, but it works with my Google Home and I fuckin love how it looks in my office room.

----------


## Swank

Fitted sheet doesn't budge an inch anymore, so satisfying  :Clap:

----------


## adam c

> Fitted sheet doesn't budge an inch anymore, so satisfying



ok, so not suspenders for a squid

----------


## Swank

> ok, so not suspenders for a squid



 :ROFL!:

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> ok, so not suspenders for a squid



Squidspenders? Hot damn, see you on Kickstarter.

----------


## adam c

> Squidspenders? Hot damn, see you on Kickstarter.



oh damn, missed opportunity

----------


## JfuckinC

> Fitted sheet doesn't budge an inch anymore, so satisfying



lolll we ripped a sheet not long ago when we had some of those on.

----------


## Tik-Tok

I'm sure this thread is about to blowup today, but here's my scores.







2x (Front and Rear sets)

----------


## Kijho

Black Friday  :Clap: 

Reg. $399 on sale $229 + free shipping 


King bed frame.. from Best Buy of all places. Been shopping around between Brick, Leons, Ashley, Wayfair, and Ikea. Nothing I really like at Ikea (no headboard, mostly just squarish wooden frames). Everything else $600+ for anything like this. 
BESTBUY? $400 on this frame. Has a return period atleast so if it's super shitty I can return it haha. (Side note, I just bought a house this year still sleeping on a twin-size bed lol. Looks funny in the room. Nice upgrade, just need the Mattress now.)

----------


## blitz

Lee Valley Cyber Monday Sale:

----------


## HiTempguy1

Got most of my new home theatre setup taken care of, now just to tidy it up as the living room is a disaster (cables and boxes everywhere):

Vizio M65-F0


Only running at 1080p right now when its on the computer because I am using DVI to HDMI cable, apparently these can cause issues at higher resolutions so the TV kept blanking out. I have more HDMI cables on the way. Picture of the TV is with old picture settings, I fiddled quite a bit, looks way better.

Sony UBPX700 - Dolby Vision enabled Blu Ray player. A+ product, very happy with it, love how small it is. User friendly, straightforward, nice and quick.


Neoteck 192kHz DAC w/ Remote - Will allow me to use my Logitech Z623 2.1 setup for both the Blu Ray player and off my computer at the same time. Eventually I'll likely buy a Vizio soundbar setup, but they are $175cdn right now. Bonus is it has a remote, could have went with a cheaper unit for around $22 but I'd like to be able to control the volume from my seat.
» Click image for larger version

Ikea BESTA TV Stand - I really like this unit as it gave me the choice to buy and install glass or wood shelves and as many or as few as I wanted. Perfect height at 25", thought it might be too tall at first, don't regret it at all. Keeps my feet out of the TV screen line of site when fully reclined in the lazy boy  :Clap:

----------


## spikerS

> Lee Valley Cyber Monday Sale:



 :Drool:

----------


## Brent.ff

https://www.rona.ca/en/folding-wall-...tires-02335426

----------


## nismodrifter

Town Shoes going out of business....sale.

Needed new shoes for these wet Vancouver winters. Freaking feet always getting soaked.

» Click image for larger version

» Click image for larger version

----------


## mo_money2supe

A bit late to the game, but finally picked up a smart thermostat (ecobee4) while they're on the BF/CM sales. Figured might as well take advantage of whatever little subsidies there are left before the NDP gets booted. The rebate has dropped down from $100 to only $75 now, but at least the thermostat has dropped in price too. It comes out to just over $200+tax after all is said and done.

----------


## lilmira

> A bit late to the game, but finally picked up a smart thermostat (ecobee4) while they're on the BF/CM sales. Figured might as well take advantage of whatever little subsidies there are left before the NDP gets booted. The rebate has dropped down from $100 to only $75 now, but at least the thermostat has dropped in price too. It comes out to just over $200+tax after all is said and done.



The room sensor 2-pack is half price from them direct. I'm tempted to get two more but I don't really need them. So I ordered a useless box instead lol.

----------


## nismodrifter

A knitted tie, Zegna, from Harry Rosen Outlet. $19.99. Win.


Also a few Harry Rosen branded Easy Care shirts for the weekends, fit perfect, $29 each. Felt good man.

----------


## bjstare

> A knitted tie, Zegna, from Harry Rosen Outlet. $19.99. Win.
> 
> 
> Also a few Harry Rosen branded Easy Care shirts for the weekends, fit perfect, $29 each. Felt good man.



Damn that's awesome. I wish we had one of those in Calgary.

----------


## flipstah

Good deal. Is it Z Zegna or the marque brand? 

Either way, love chunky knit ties especially for autumn/winter. Blue chambray collared shirt and you're set.




> A knitted tie, Zegna, from Harry Rosen Outlet. $19.99. Win.
> 
> 
> Also a few Harry Rosen branded Easy Care shirts for the weekends, fit perfect, $29 each. Felt good man.

----------


## SkiBum5.0

Finally upgraded my compressor for woodworking and air tools

----------


## gmc72

Just booked a Christmas getaway with the wife at the Fiesta Americana Puerto Vallarta

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

'50 Leitz f/2 Summitar

» Click image for larger version

----------


## nismodrifter

> Good deal. Is it Z Zegna or the marque brand?



EZ.

The stuff is always rotating at the outlet, sometimes its total garbage, but majority of the time there are alot of great deals on quality stuff.

----------


## killramos

Write me a $9,700 dollar cheque, to give me a brand new version upgraded to the top trim level with upgraded paint, to extend my lease by 2 years with the same payment?

k lol

2019 NX300 FSport 3 with Apple Carplay ( Because that's the actual model name apparently lol )

----------


## you&me

> Write me a $9,700 dollar cheque, to give me a brand new version upgraded to the top trim level with upgraded paint, to extend my lease by 2 years with the same payment?
> 
> k lol
> 
> 2019 NX300 FSport 3 with Apple Carplay ( Because that's the actual model name apparently lol )



That's a hell of a deal!

----------


## dj_rice

> https://www.rona.ca/en/folding-wall-...tires-02335426



I hope you didn't pay $69 for it cause I see it on sale at PartSource for $27.93 but sale ended today. But it goes on sale every few months

----------


## killramos

> That's a hell of a deal!



I’m still trying to figure out how they fucked me  :ROFL!: 

Must be some massive factory incentives to move units before year end?

----------


## roopi

> Write me a $9,700 dollar cheque, to give me a brand new version upgraded to the top trim level with upgraded paint, to extend my lease by 2 years with the same payment?
> 
> k lol
> 
> 2019 NX300 FSport 3 with Apple Carplay ( Because that's the actual model name apparently lol )



So you traded in a NX 200t? If so what year and trim level? Wife has a 2016 F Sport 3 I'm looking to get rid of.

----------


## cyra1ax

> Write me a $9,700 dollar cheque, to give me a brand new version upgraded to the top trim level with upgraded paint, to extend my lease by 2 years with the same payment?
> 
> k lol
> 
> 2019 NX300 FSport 3 with Apple Carplay ( Because that's the actual model name apparently lol )



That's a hell of a deal, congrats! By my rough math(no idea how much these cost) they've covered your lease payments for a year to get a new car lol.

----------


## killramos

> So you traded in a NX 200t? If so what year and trim level? Wife has a 2016 F Sport 3 I'm looking to get rid of.



It was a 2016 200t FSport 2, they actually called me to buy it out. 

A good chunk of the cash was my original security deposit, but this time around they bought the lease rate down to 0 on the loyalty incentive. So no need for the deposits any more, beyond that since it’s 0% I had them toss most of the dealer incentives on to me in cash which got me up to the total. Still more cash in pocket that I can make work for me than last week which is a nice perk. But they also wanted to move the more expensive FSport 3 rather than the 2 we were looking at so they played with some of the financing numbers to keep my payment the same.

I actually end up missing a payment because I bought it as of yesterday so they suspended my current lease, but we still get to drive it around until it arrives and that’s the day I make the first payment on the new one.

I’m not hella experienced with leases, but the deal seemed to come up all me? I’m sure Lexus gave them plenty of incentive for moving the car.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Do these cars get sent south like pickups? Could be they had a trip south planned for the old one, and an incentive on the new one to hit a target for the month? In any case, it seems you did just fine.

----------


## killramos

If the numbers work out I don’t see why not, although nationalizing it would probably eat into the margins pretty good.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Interesting if there's a 'demand' for a pre-owned NX. My mom drives a 2016 NX200T F-3 but lately regret getting the F-Sport because the side bolsters on the front seat make it harder for her to get in/slide onto the seat. Maybe now it's time to look into trading it in for a non-F or a RX.

----------


## sabad66

Sick kid throwing up all over the carpet yesterday convinced me to buy this:
https://canada.bissell.com/proheat-2...-cleaner-66e1d



has good reviews and for 30% off figured why the hell not

----------


## Brent.ff

> I hope you didn't pay $69 for it cause I see it on sale at PartSource for $27.93 but sale ended today. But it goes on sale every few months



$28 each, plus free shipping. Which was amazing cause they were nearly 40 lbs.. so pretty sure Rona fully lost money

I mounted them yesterday. Bit terrifying having my tires over top of my truck... may be backing them up with a chain to the roof or something

----------


## GOnSHO

> $28 each, plus free shipping. Which was amazing cause they were nearly 40 lbs.. so pretty sure Rona fully lost money
> 
> I mounted them yesterday. Bit terrifying having my tires over top of my truck... may be backing them up with a chain to the roof or something



Ive had mine mounted for 4 years, no issues with slamming the tires up there and bringing em back down.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> Ive had mine mounted for 4 years, no issues with slamming the tires up there and bringing em back down.



2.5 years for me. I have two of them sitting over the mini.

----------


## Misterman

> I’m still trying to figure out how they fucked me 
> 
> Must be some massive factory incentives to move units before year end?




I'm guessing it has something to do with the fact there is virtually nothing on used market for the NX. Dealers can get a premium for them on the used lot, and they get better interest rate for them too.

----------


## killramos

works for me

----------


## KPHMPH

Look at her god awful prettyness..... finally all rigged up and ready to roll #CoolTrucker

----------


## ExtraSlow

So awesome

----------


## Buster

KPMPH needs to start some sort of ice road truckers show

----------


## dirtsniffer

Theres only 1 type of ice that truckers in GP are into..

Kidding... Look like an awesome rig

----------


## KPHMPH

So.....funny.

I wish I had a TV show, then I wouldn’t have to use trucking to make money :lol:

----------


## nismodrifter

damn what a beast! looks great!

----------


## Ekliptix

this thing for a race in a field.

----------


## Kijho

Made to switch to Sony...  :Clap:

----------


## spikerS

got my geek on, and got a box of these.

----------


## Perfect Dark

> got my geek on, and got a box of these.



Oooooo, sweet....what's your box topper?

Good luck man!

----------


## spikerS

> Oooooo, sweet....what's your box topper?
> 
> Good luck man!



Not a bad box overall. A lot of legacy stuff I will never use, but box topper was a Cavern of Souls and I managed to get a foil Back to Basics too.

----------


## Perfect Dark

> Not a bad box overall. A lot of legacy stuff I will never use, but box topper was a Cavern of Souls and I managed to get a foil Back to Basics too.



The temptation is so strong to buy a box and play the lottery haha...if you're looking to offload anything let me know, I see a couple of cards I'd be interested in.

----------


## spikerS

> The temptation is so strong to buy a box and play the lottery haha...if you're looking to offload anything let me know, I see a couple of cards I'd be interested in.



Shoot me a PM, we can talk it over. Pretty much everything is available

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

Last second BF purchase, the Lenovo smart screen. Considering I have 3 minis, 2 homes, and 1 max, I'm really enjoying this. I wish I picked up a second one to use as an alarm clock.

----------


## Crazyjoker77

12$ knockoff "Lego" crane. 380pcs

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Last second BF purchase, the Lenovo smart screen. Considering I have 3 minis, 2 homes, and 1 max, I'm really enjoying this. I wish I picked up a second one to use as an alarm clock.



Does that thing stream local server video at all?

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> Does that thing stream local server video at all?



It's a glorified android home, so I doubt it. It could maybe be hacked to do it?

Quick google search did turn this up:




> You can choose to stream a lot of different Chromecast-supported apps to the Lenovo Smart Display just like you would a television or Chromecast Audio source. Not every app is supported yet, big names like Netflix are glaringly absent, but Hulu and Plex and dozens of others are already available. The same can't be said of the competition.

----------


## gwill

picked up a new 2 HP meat grinder. Excited to put it to use to see how quickly it will grind all of our wild game.

----------


## schurchill39

> picked up a new 2 HP meat grinder. Excited to put it to use to see how quickly it will grind all of our wild game.



Best thing I ever did for my hunting game was pick up a reasonably decent meat grinder. Love it.

----------


## JordanEG6

> Not a bad box overall. A lot of legacy stuff I will never use, but box topper was a Cavern of Souls and I managed to get a foil Back to Basics too.



There are a few cards in the pic that paid for that box already. So tempting....I should buy.

----------


## spikerS

> There are a few cards in the pic that paid for that box already. So tempting....I should buy.



yeah, I didn't lose any money, that's for sure, and got a few cards I wanted, but didn't want to spend the singles price for LOL

----------


## tcon

The KEEWWWWN
+

+

+

----------


## Kijho

Drug addiction would be cheaper than this....

16-35 F4

----------


## Disoblige

3x Nintendo Switch Pro controllers for $49.99 each at Wal-Mart.

1 x Super Smash Bros. at Shoppers Drug Mart and earned 25,000 optimum points.

1 x Frigidaire Ice Maker on sale for $99.99 at Shoppers and snagged another 25,000 pts.

----------


## Go4Long

I did a thing...the wife is not happy. Lol

----------


## ExtraSlow

Need to do a 2 day trip to Regina to teach a course. Used westjet boxing day codes to book the return flights for 50% off.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

@tcon


Far more interested in what litter box that is and how well it works than I'd like to admit.

----------


## HiTempguy1

Element has a crazy boxing day sale on certain shoes. My old skate shoes/boots are well worn out, so I ordered these guys today. $60cad with free shipping, is a damn good deal. I like them because they aren't full on boots.



https://ca.elementbrand.com/shop/pro...s/seton-boot-1

----------


## dirtsniffer

I'm going to need some boxes. Moving the family into more space.

----------


## adam c

> I did a thing...the wife is not happy. Lol



I stood at the LEGO store contemplating getting this today, couldn’t justify $400 for plastic pieces that will sit there collecting dust afterward

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

Duramax to replace my Golf and hopefully tow my car to events down the road.

(Yes I know it was parked it front of a hydrant)

----------


## Go4Long

> I stood at the LEGO store contemplating getting this today, couldn’t justify $400 for plastic pieces that will sit there collecting dust afterward



You should meet my wife...you’d get along great. That was basically her argument verbatim...and it’s only $340 from Costco.ca

----------


## ExtraSlow

We doing wife swaps now? Pm me.

----------


## adam c

> You should meet my wife...you’d get along great. That was basically her argument verbatim...and it’s only $340 from Costco.ca



hey now, not saying I still don't want it, I went back multiple times to the lego store

----------


## Go4Long

> We doing wife swaps now? Pm me.



Going to need some pictures of your wife.

:-P

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Going to need some pictures of your wife.
> 
> :-P



Lets take this to ask Leo

----------


## KPHMPH

Can I get in this spouse swap  :Pooosie:

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Can I get in this spouse swap



 it's only fair.

----------


## tcon

> @tcon
> 
> 
> Far more interested in what litter box that is and how well it works than I'd like to admit.



It's the Omega Paw roll n clean
Works really well actually. Its nice that its covered, and clean up is super simply just roll it upside down then back, all the clumps fall into the scoop thingy and youre good to go, just have to tip it back and give it a little shake to level the litter back out. I think it was only like $30 at wal mart.

----------


## ReasonOne

For those of you old enough to remember playing The Oregon Trail on the Apple lle as a kid. My wife picked this up for me at Walmart for a mere $25. Vintage computing memories haha

----------


## Go4Long

> It's the Omega Paw roll n clean
> Works really well actually. Its nice that its covered, and clean up is super simply just roll it upside down then back, all the clumps fall into the scoop thingy and youre good to go, just have to tip it back and give it a little shake to level the litter back out. I think it was only like $30 at wal mart.



We had one for a bit, our bigger cat didn't like it much...he's not fat, just a generally big cat, and he was crammed in there. But as long as it was cleaned really regularly it worked well.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> It's the Omega Paw roll n clean
> Works really well actually. Its nice that its covered, and clean up is super simply just roll it upside down then back, all the clumps fall into the scoop thingy and youre good to go, just have to tip it back and give it a little shake to level the litter back out. I think it was only like $30 at wal mart.



Ordered it on Amazon for $30.98, hopefully it's good for my cat!

----------


## Tik-Tok

You guys like picking up cat shit? Fuck that. I just use pine pellets and dump the whole box once a week. Smells so much better too.

----------


## 16hypen3sp

> @tcon
> 
> 
> Far more interested in what litter box that is and how well it works than I'd like to admit.



I bought the Litter Robot III for our cat this Christmas. Very expensive, but absolutely life changing for the better. 

https://www.robotshop.com/ca/en/litt...iAAEgLxpfD_BwE

----------


## AndyL

I will have a organized work bench in 2019 come hell or high water!

----------


## Buster

This thread has taught me that I am really happy I don't like/want pets.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## schurchill39

> I bought the Litter Robot III for our cat this Christmas. Very expensive, but absolutely life changing for the better. 
> 
> https://www.robotshop.com/ca/en/litt...iAAEgLxpfD_BwE



Its a strange day when a cat's litter box identifies you as a baller. But that thing is definitely baller status.

----------


## 16hypen3sp

> Its a strange day when a cat's litter box identifies you as a baller. But that thing is definitely baller status.



Hahaha. Yah it's pretty nuts. It works even better than I thought it would.

----------


## ZenOps

250 ml Finish Dishwasher Cleaner. Pull tab, run a Sanitize cycle and forget. Descales like a boss.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> 250 ml Finish Dishwasher Cleaner. Pull tab, run a Sanitize cycle and forget. Descales like a boss.



Those are quite good and a decent value. I get them once in a while.

----------


## Darkane

> it's only fair.



I'd pay to see your face when his spouse arrived.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I'd pay to see your face when his spouse arrived.



Because his spouse is such a good looking dude? Or because he's such an ugly dude? I have no intel on the matter.

----------


## Darkane

> Because his spouse is such a good looking dude? Or because he's such an ugly dude? I have no intel on the matter.



 :Pooosie:

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## Sentry

> I stood at the LEGO store contemplating getting this today, couldnt justify $400 for plastic pieces that will sit there collecting dust afterward



Just wait for the bootleg to show up on Aliexpress for $70.  :Wink: 

EDIT: For those who don't know what I'm talking about
https://www.aliexpress.com/wholesale?SearchText=lepin

EDIT2: It's already out, $79.89USD

----------


## schocker

> Just wait for the bootleg to show up on Aliexpress for $70. 
> 
> EDIT: For those who don't know what I'm talking about
> https://www.aliexpress.com/wholesale?SearchText=lepin
> 
> EDIT2: It's already out, $79.89USD



Lol, I love bucatii. I never even knew such a knockoff existed.

----------


## adam c

can someone who has the $400 LEGO version buy this knock off and do a comparison

----------


## Sentry

Seems like the biggest difference is the stickers. I would say if you didn't have it side by side with legit Lego there'd be no knowing.

----------


## cycosis

> Seems like the biggest difference is the stickers. I would say if you didn't have it side by side with legit Lego there'd be no knowing.



I had no idea Lepin existed. Anyone ever get one of their sets? They have the Millenium Falcon for about $325 shipped via DHL compared to $899.99 here at the Lego store.

----------


## AndyL

Still plugging away at the pegboard and organizing  :Smilie: 


Bought some white filament today, since the yellow doesn't match I guess hide it in white is next best choice?

----------


## shakalaka

Picked this up as a side fun car. The Scion just wasnt cutting it.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Picked this up as a side fun car. The Scion just wasn’t cutting it.



LOL fuck me dude! Did you sell the scion already?

----------


## shakalaka

> LOL fuck me dude! Did you sell the scion already?



Lol ya. Traded to the dealer.

----------


## Buster

> Just wait for the bootleg to show up on Aliexpress for $70. 
> 
> EDIT: For those who don't know what I'm talking about
> https://www.aliexpress.com/wholesale?SearchText=lepin
> 
> EDIT2: It's already out, $79.89USD



Lepin seems to be the best known clone brand. This one is "legoin". I assume they are the same? The Lepin one is 50% more.

----------


## Go4Long

Finished my lego build...took 2 days and a bit...maybe a bit extreme as a first big lego project, but it was fun, and I like the end result.

----------


## schurchill39

We don't really play board games at my house but I want to ease into it as a way for the wife and I to do something besides hang out on our phones after the kid is in bed. Picked up Exploding Kittens because thats a blast, and this Santorini game because its made for 2 people and the games are only like 20 minutes long. A few buddies have it and say its a pile of fun.



Swank posted this bad boy back in October 2017 and I've been really intrigued ever since. I finally pulled the trigger and let me tell you I don't know why I waited so long.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

I almost grabbed Santorini last year. Let me know how you like it.

----------


## JfuckinC

> Swank posted this bad boy back in October 2017 and I've been really intrigued ever since. I finally pulled the trigger and let me tell you I don't know why I waited so long.



What is it? lol sometimes you guys post the most random stuff with no details..

----------


## ExtraSlow

Nose hair trimmer. Actually works. I have it now after the suggestion. Search "kedsum trimmer" on amazon and you'll find it.

----------


## Swank

That trimmer is a must for the aging Beyond population!

Got this with one of my Amazon gift cards, great addition to any HTPC.

----------


## Tik-Tok

7 nights at Green Point this summer. That place sells out faster than a concert at the Dome.

----------


## AndyL

I bought a bunch of filament. Spent a few hours in fusion360, now I have a decent wall of nerf  :Wink:

----------


## Sentry

Christmas present to myself, bootleg china fancy herb vape. My GF has the real thing and I've been coveting it for months.  :ROFL!:

----------


## adam c

Shouldn’t it be called Pux or something?

----------


## Sentry

Nah they don't give a shit, it's fully branded as the real thing, same with knockoff car parts like wastegates, bovs, etc.

----------


## shakalaka

> Christmas present to myself, bootleg china fancy herb vape. My GF has the real thing and I've been coveting it for months.



Is this for nicotine or marijuana?

----------


## Sentry

Weed, pack ground herb into a little oven in the base. It's like a volcano in miniature.

----------


## roopi

> Christmas present to myself, bootleg china fancy herb vape. My GF has the real thing and I've been coveting it for months.



Your packaging looks like the real thing. Cost? I believe the Pax2 was $300 but can be had for $200 now.

----------


## Sentry

60 from China or 100 from a Canadian seller.

----------


## killramos

Sounds more like a fell off the back of the truck than a knock off?

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Christmas present to myself, bootleg china fancy herb vape. My GF has the real thing and I've been coveting it for months.



Just looking at those pics, I think you live in my old condo building haha. Do you like it there?

Also I should post a pic - got a new sit/stand desk and I love it - much cheaper than I expected too:

----------


## blitz

Stepping up my drywall game, I have some repairs to do

----------


## schurchill39

> Stepping up my drywall game, I have some repairs to do
> 
> Attachment 84592



I follow KrugerConstruction on instagram and he uses that. It looks pretty great.

----------


## rx7boi

> Attachment 84581
> I bought a bunch of filament. Spent a few hours in fusion360, now I have a decent wall of nerf



Andyyyyyy, I finished a couple of nerf paint ups since we last chatted. Imma hit you up and send you some pics!

----------


## adam c

When my daughter was 7, my wife promised her for her 10th birthday we would go, time flies

----------


## killramos

> Stepping up my drywall game, I have some repairs to do
> 
> Attachment 84592



Im curious. What does this do?

Wife is pretty clumsy so I end up needing to do more repairs thank i would prefer.

----------


## TomcoPDR

Is that a sander with vacuum all in one?




> Stepping up my drywall game, I have some repairs to do
> 
> Attachment 84592

----------


## rx7boi

> I’m curious. What does this do?
> 
> Wife is pretty clumsy so I end up needing to do more repairs thank i would prefer.



It's a drywall sander for them hard-to-reach spots

https://www.homedepot.com/b/Building...s/N-5yc1vZc7r3

----------


## killramos

Ahhh ok.

----------


## Tik-Tok



----------


## blitz

> I’m curious. What does this do?
> 
> Wife is pretty clumsy so I end up needing to do more repairs thank i would prefer.






> Is that a sander with vacuum all in one?






> It's a drywall sander for them hard-to-reach spots
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/b/Building...s/N-5yc1vZc7r3





Not just for hard to reach spots, it'll do almost everything and it collects almost all of the dust when hooked up to a dust extractor.

This one is just over $1k, unless you have a big project it's not something you'd want to pick up.

A sanding block with a vaccum hookup is an awesome alternative for small jobs if you have a vac to hook it up to:

----------


## msommers

Boring, but game changer for life. Best $30 I've spent in awhile - 12" scalloped bread knife from Russell Hendrix

----------


## AndyL

> Andyyyyyy, I finished a couple of nerf paint ups since we last chatted. Imma hit you up and send you some pics!



Anytime  :Wink: 

I've got the ABR-3M and the hand cannon on the go...  :Wink:

----------


## ExtraSlow

Get my free camping on a little further from home this year.

----------


## AndyL

> Get my free camping on a little further from home this year.




Make sure you've got a copy of camp free in bc, it's got a ton of details about all those Backcountry sites that the map only shows a tent on.

https://www.chapters.indigo.ca/en-ca...=Home&ikwidx=0

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Make sure you've got a copy of camp free in bc, it's got a ton of details about all those Backcountry sites that the map only shows a tent on.
> 
> https://www.chapters.indigo.ca/en-ca...=Home&ikwidx=0



Yeah, I have that book too. I find you need both, plus some googling to really get the complete picture.

----------


## rage2

Microsoft Hololens. I mean it's cool, but I dunno if it's $5k USD cool.

----------


## killramos

Does it... do anything?

----------


## rage2

> Does it... do anything?



Yea, there's about 100 or so apps left for it. It runs full Windows 10 on it, which is pretty amazing, so there's no wires. Wires in picture just the USB Micro charge cable. Has full speakers and mic embedded into it, so you can do hand gestures or voice control. Theres an app where it maps my room and I can add a virtual painting and other stupid objects on the walls, ceiling, floors. The only game that I've found decent is fragments, again maps your whole room, and it re-enacts a murder in that room that you need to solve. Pretty cool minority report shit.

If there was more support, it'd be cooler, but still not $5k USD cool. I almost prefer lower res full VR vs this higher res mixed reality. It's definitely different though.

----------


## killramos

I always thought it would be cool for a CAD nerd type implementation. Visualize parts and test fit on a prototype to see if you F’d up.

----------


## eblend

> I always thought it would be cool for a CAD nerd type implementation. Visualize parts and test fit on a prototype to see if you F’d up.



They do this, I was at the Microsoft Ignite in 2017 and they were showing how Ford uses it to develop new car prototypes and stuff, was kind of neat. They had a car on stage and big monitors showing the view from within the Holo Lense, was pretty cool. Tried it on at their display as well, was kind of neat.

----------


## nzwasp

> Yea, there's about 100 or so apps left for it. It runs full Windows 10 on it, which is pretty amazing, so there's no wires. Wires in picture just the USB Micro charge cable. Has full speakers and mic embedded into it, so you can do hand gestures or voice control. Theres an app where it maps my room and I can add a virtual painting and other stupid objects on the walls, ceiling, floors. The only game that I've found decent is fragments, again maps your whole room, and it re-enacts a murder in that room that you need to solve. Pretty cool minority report shit.
> 
> If there was more support, it'd be cooler, but still not $5k USD cool. I almost prefer lower res full VR vs this higher res mixed reality. It's definitely different though.



I would be kind of surprised if noone is developing some porn integration for this device already?

----------


## rage2

I can watch youporn on a big virtual screen. That's it. Unfortunately, my TV is already bigger than the virtual screen so it was pointless.

----------


## Xtrema

> I would be kind of surprised if noone is developing some porn integration for this device already?



110 degree FOV Vive and Oculus is better than 35 degree of Hololens.

They need to increase FOV of hololens to be useful. Coverage is too low right now.

I have seen a geology demo via Hololens. It's kinda cool but if I have to put it in perspective, it's like playing with a 10" ipad.

----------


## rage2

> 110 degree FOV Vive and Oculus is better than 35 degree of Hololens.
> 
> They need to increase FOV of hololens to be useful. Coverage is too low right now.



Agreed. Any larger objects and it feels unnatural to look at. Follow around a mouse and it’s pretty cool. 

But ya, low res PSVR vs high res Hololens, still prefer the low res PSVR.

----------


## HiTempguy1

> They do this, I was at the Microsoft Ignite in 2017 and they were showing how Ford uses it to develop new car prototypes and stuff, was kind of neat. They had a car on stage and big monitors showing the view from within the Holo Lense, was pretty cool. Tried it on at their display as well, was kind of neat.



We imported a whole bunch of our analytical skids into it. Able to walk through and inspect the full unit as designed in solidworks. I find the thing it is best for is highlighting stupid layout/sizing ideas that people have and me laughing at them explaining why it won't work/fit is lost on them.

----------


## tcon

> I bought the Litter Robot III for our cat this Christmas. Very expensive, but absolutely life changing for the better. 
> 
> https://www.robotshop.com/ca/en/litt...iAAEgLxpfD_BwE



lmao that's like the darth vader pod

----------


## taemo

snagged these at a wicked deal last night (2 baller lenses are for a friend)

----------


## D'z Nutz

> (2 baller lenses are for a friend)



Thanks Earl!

----------


## taemo

> Thanks Earl!



lol he's going to pay me back for the lenses + a small commission fee but if you can outbid him, it is yours

----------


## msommers

Isn't his presence enough?!

----------


## dirtsniffer

Working on the man cave

----------


## Tik-Tok

> lol he's going to pay me back for the lenses + a small commission fee but if you can outbid him, it is yours



I don't own a fancy camera, and don't know the person you bought these for, but I suddenly want to outbid them.

----------


## D'z Nutz

> lol he's going to pay me back for the lenses + a small commission fee but if you can outbid him, it is yours



C'mon Earl. You know you can't put a dollar value on friendship  :ROFL!:

----------


## spikerS

Kitchenaid professional series 5 stand mixer, with the meat grinder, sausage maker, and shredder/slicer attachments.

Want to start making our own home made breads, buns, and such, but taking the easy way out lol. Didn't want to risk stripping planetary gears, so we went with the professional version to get the all metal gear version.

----------


## ExtraSlow

That thing does everything but massage your prostate, holy shit.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Want to start making our own home made breads, buns, and such, but taking the easy way out lol. Didn't want to risk stripping planetary gears, so we went with the professional version to get the all metal gear version.



Good call. I bought my wife the Professional 600 a few years ago, and that thing could mix cement, lol. Noisy as fuck with the metal solid gears (*!*), but worth it.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Happy meals tonight for the family. $2.99 bitches.

----------


## killramos

Did you leave a tip?

----------


## ExtraSlow

I did not.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Kitchenaid professional series 5 stand mixer, with the meat grinder, sausage maker, and shredder/slicer attachments.
> 
> Want to start making our own home made breads, buns, and such, but taking the easy way out lol. Didn't want to risk stripping planetary gears, so we went with the professional version to get the all metal gear version.



That's awesome. The next time cheese good on mega sale you can buy kilograms of it and then shred it and freeze it. It works awesome.

----------


## 16hypen3sp



----------


## killramos

Was ordering some repair parts for my XCR and was looking around at stuff to get free shipping, one thing led to another anddd picked up an Eotech 518. Should be fun.

----------


## sabad66

Bought 6 packs of these. They are on clearance at Home Depot country hills for $3 a box (regular $16/box)

----------


## firebane

3 Mickey Mouse, 1 Mister Rogers and 1 Baloo Pop.
2 Lifx wifi bulb which work great

----------


## cyra1ax

> 2 Lifx wifi bulb which work great



Did you get the one with the built in IR?

----------


## firebane

> Did you get the one with the built in IR?



Nah just two base models.

Bestbuy has a big sale on for them right now. $20 for a base model.

Replaced two in lamps I use and because of cloud connectivity you can turn them on anywhere.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Geared head, got tired of dealing with a ballhead with the field camera.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Wife's birthday is coming up. Her first birthday after we started dating was an Ozzy show.

----------


## The_Penguin

> Wife's birthday is coming up. Her first birthday after we started dating was an Ozzy show.



 :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:

----------


## The_Penguin

I didn't _really_ need this, as I have a couple of good cable testers, but work recently outsourced our phone system, and it's handy to test POE and see if DHCP is getting an address on our network or the phone provider's network without dragging a laptop around. Can set vlan tags and do some fancy things. A fair lot of features for the money, though not sure about future development of the product. 1st one failed and they replaced it very quickly. Decent shipping even from Germany.

----------


## AndyL

I feel old... I had to get these today, I couldn't read the print on a TO-220 ... Put a 7805 were a mosfet belonged... Bad things happened - magic smoke released.

----------


## dj_rice

Instant Pot Ultra 6 Quart. On Sale currently on Amazon for $99. Price-match locally at Best Buy for $89+ tax Regular price $199-249 depending on store


Trying to cut down the time to make pho stock

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> Instant Pot Ultra 6 Quart. On Sale currently on Amazon for $99. Price-match locally at Best Buy for $89+ tax Regular price $199-249 depending on store
> 
> 
> Trying to cut down the time to make pho stock



We've been using out instant pot alot for making Pho stock and tonkotsu ramen stock and it's the best thing ever. Only regret is we only have the 6 quarts, which doesn't leave alot of room for water after you throw all the bones and stuff in. We will probably upgrade to the 8 quarts one eventually.

----------


## KRyn

> Instant Pot Ultra 6 Quart. On Sale currently on Amazon for $99. Price-match locally at Best Buy for $89+ tax Regular price $199-249 depending on store
> Trying to cut down the time to make pho stock







> We've been using out instant pot alot for making Pho stock and tonkotsu ramen stock and it's the best thing ever. Only regret is we only have the 6 quarts, which doesn't leave alot of room for water after you throw all the bones and stuff in. We will probably upgrade to the 8 quarts one eventually.



Recipes for said pho broth please and thanks.  :Smilie:

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

DJI Mavic 2 Pro + Smart Controller + Fly More combo:

----------


## spikerS

> Recipes for said pho broth please and thanks.



was just gonna ask the exact same thing. I love pho, would be even better if I could make it at home.

On a side note, that Kitchen aid stand mixer i posted a week ago has been awesome. Found some basic recipies and it has been getting a good workout. Love having fresh bread.

----------


## sabad66

> I didn't _really_ need this, as I have a couple of good cable testers, but work recently outsourced our phone system, and it's handy to test POE and see if DHCP is getting an address on our network or the phone provider's network without dragging a laptop around. Can set vlan tags and do some fancy things. A fair lot of features for the money, though not sure about future development of the product. 1st one failed and they replaced it very quickly. Decent shipping even from Germany.



got a link for this? this would be really handy to have if its a decent price.

----------


## dj_rice

> Recipes for said pho broth please and thanks.




This is the receipe I'm going to try out first. And then if not, I'll have to talk to Momma san to get ultimate Nammer Viet Cong North receipe. She does this broth for 6+ hours. Hella good

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> This is the receipe I'm going to try out first. And then if not, I'll have to talk to Momma san to get ultimate Nammer Viet Cong North receipe. She does this broth for 6+ hours. Hella good



The was the first recipe we tried lol. First run didn't go so well. No enough flavor to the broth and too much star anise taste. Second time around we modified it with 2X more ox tail, 6 pieces of beef bone, less star anise, WAY more fish sauce and it tasted way better. Also used beef brisket instead of flank and the meat was SOOO delicious.

----------


## ercchry

The biggest issue I have with pho at home is finding the right damn rice noodles! I can never find the right thickness at the grocery store. Too fat, or too skinny

----------


## The_Penguin

> got a link for this? this would be really handy to have if its a decent price.



https://pockethernet.com/

I think it came to close to $300 Canadian. Plus UPS raped me for $24.00

----------


## R-Audi

Bought two of these Kai Kristiansen Model 31 chairs to restore as a project...  (Mid Century Modern Furniture designer)

----------


## KRyn

> The was the first recipe we tried lol. First run didn't go so well. No enough flavor to the broth and too much star anise taste. Second time around we modified it with 2X more ox tail, 6 pieces of beef bone, less star anise, WAY more fish sauce and it tasted way better. Also used beef brisket instead of flank and the meat was SOOO delicious.



What is your average cost per bowl? I was planning on making pho one night at home last week but decided it was cheaper (and likely better) for me to just go out. By the time you have bought enough meat / bones to make the broth at home and garnish your soup you are way over the price of simply going out for it. Or at least that is what I told myself to justify going out for dinner.

----------


## sabad66

> https://pockethernet.com/
> 
> I think it came to close to $300 Canadian. Plus UPS raped me for $24.00



 :thumbs up:

----------


## dj_rice

> The biggest issue I have with pho at home is finding the right damn rice noodles! I can never find the right thickness at the grocery store. Too fat, or too skinny



Are you buying the fresh packaged one? Those are the best. Not fresh like freshly made, but not the dried dehydrated one. 

I can always find good ones at T & T. But you might need to hit up the Vietnamese specific groceries stores like Lucky 97 or Hiep Hoa on 17th.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> What is your average cost per bowl? I was planning on making pho one night at home last week but decided it was cheaper (and likely better) for me to just go out. By the time you have bought enough meat / bones to make the broth at home and garnish your soup you are way over the price of simply going out for it. Or at least that is what I told myself to justify going out for dinner.



Initial investment is high because you are buying things in 'bulk' like a bag of star anise (30+ pieces), a full bottle of fish sauce, etc.. Otherwise it's relatively cheap. The trick is to buy them in China town and not at superstore. I was looking last night, Superstore sells Beef Bone for $8.90/kg, whereas China town was like $1.69/lb. Here's a VERY rough cost estimate on 1 pot of Instant Pot Pho

Beef Bone: ~$4 
Ox Tail: ~$6 (so $$$) 
Beef Brisket: $5 (Also $$$)
Noddles: $1.89/bag - good for 4 portions
Star Anise: ~$0.75 
Coriander seeds: ~$0.5
Onion: ~$1
Ginger: $0.50
Garlic: $0.25
Cinnamon: ~$0.40 
Fish Sauce: ~$0.75 (1/5 of a bottle)
Rock Sugar: ~$0.25 (10% of the box)
Green onion, bean sprouts, basil: $1.50

I don't remember what else, but this works out to be VERY approximately $22. It made 4 full size bowl.. so $5.5 per bowl. Not dirt cheap... but way cheaper than going out and I would argue Ox tail and beef brisket is more quality or $$ than just raw beef slices.

----------


## killramos

Wooo! Finally found a Canadian distributor in stock at a reasonable price.

2 UniFi in wall HD access points!

Fast wifi with a 4 port switch along the bottom.

----------


## Buster

> Wooo! Finally found a Canadian distributor in stock at a reasonable price.
> 
> 2 UniFi in wall HD access points!
> 
> Fast wifi with a 4 port switch along the bottom.



wow, those looks badass.

----------


## schocker

> Wooo! Finally found a Canadian distributor in stock at a reasonable price.
> 
> 2 UniFi in wall HD access points!
> 
> Fast wifi with a 4 port switch along the bottom.



Booo, giant ufos 4 life that I just throw on the server rack and under my desk, much cleaner  :ROFL!:

----------


## KPHMPH

> Wooo! Finally found a Canadian distributor in stock at a reasonable price.
> 
> 2 UniFi in wall HD access points!
> 
> Fast wifi with a 4 port switch along the bottom.



Where where where?

----------


## killramos

> Where where where?



Best price was definitely CDW, 233 CAD.

I’m looking forward to it. Essentially just replaces a wall Ethernet jack but gives you wifi and 4 port switch with POE passthrough to boot.

UFO’s have a place, these just seem much better for a home retrofit.

----------


## schocker

> UFO’s have a place, these just seem much better for a home retrofit.



I like to joke because now I have a US-8 behind each TV and also my computer. This would have combined my access point and switch all into one.

----------


## killramos

I’m looking forward to them for sure. My office if all places is a wifi dead zone ( I just wire in to mitigate but I don’t always feel like on my laptop) so one of these will be perfect.

----------


## Brent.ff



----------


## benyl

> Best price was definitely CDW, 233 CAD.
> 
> I’m looking forward to it. Essentially just replaces a wall Ethernet jack but gives you wifi and 4 port switch with POE passthrough to boot.
> 
> UFO’s have a place, these just seem much better for a home retrofit.



Hmm. I could put this in my office and move the AP I have in there to the garage... tempting.

----------


## nismodrifter

The bomb. Have noted much better longevity vs other sprays. Exactly what I need for these wet YVR winters.

Hoping to finalize a much bigger purchase this week, will keep yall posted, very excited.

----------


## SKR

I dragged this POS home last night. A 92 GMC 2500. The plan is to pull the 454 and 4L80 overdrive transmission out, put them into my 81 GMC, and then throw the rest of the truck in the garbage. I was hoping the body was in decent shape but it's not, and the interior is in pretty tough shape too so there won't be much left once I get what I need out of it. It runs and drives great though. I had a hell of a time finding a 1991-2000 2500 rear wheel drive with a 454, but that's the combo I needed.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Awesome.

----------


## CRXguy

> The biggest issue I have with pho at home is finding the right damn rice noodles! I can never find the right thickness at the grocery store. Too fat, or too skinny



Go to Hiep Hoa on 17th Ave SE. Get the pink package noodles in the tub near the back of the store by the herbs. That's the only stuff we buy.

----------


## hampstor

2008 Kodiak scamper. I've been browsing kijiji for a few months for a trailer and came across a trailer that fit our needs and was too good of a deal to pass up. 21ft + rear slide with queen bed, 2 x double sized bunks. 

Now I have to sell my tent trailer and bring on spring !

----------


## ExtraSlow

Nice, post a few more details in the rv camping thread.

----------


## D'z Nutz

> 2008 Kodiak scamper.



That's so awesome!!

----------


## hampstor

> That's so awesome!!



It's only January and I can't wait to get out camping now. haha

----------


## D'z Nutz

> It's only January and I can't wait to get out camping now. haha



I'm excited _for you_ to go camping! When we went camping last year, I got to check out some peoples' campers and there's some pretty cool ones out there... well, if you call that camping haha

----------


## Maxt

Stealth 64 turbo and stainless exhaust manifold for my work truck. Less smoke and more power.

----------


## raceman6135

Pretty slow posting this, but in early December, homedepot.ca had this awesome deal on a Porter Cable 'pancake' (small, portable) air compressor, 16-gauge finish nailer, and 18-gauge brad nailer combo kit for less than $93 shipped to my door.

----------


## Brent.ff

» Click image for larger version

https://www.mec.ca/en/product/5034-5...-Prusik-Pulley

----------


## blitz

> Pretty slow posting this, but in early December, homedepot.ca had this awesome deal on a Porter Cable 'pancake' (small, portable) air compressor, 16-gauge finish nailer, and 18-gauge brad nailer combo kit for less than $93 shipped to my door.




Nice job on the deal and on being so polite on the chat.

I grabbed a cordless Dewalt 60V compressor on the weekend:

----------


## ExtraSlow

Those compressor and nailer combos are a good deal. When I got my bostich combo I sold off the brad nailer for $40 without issue.

----------


## nzwasp

Picked up a few containers of this when I was in the states last week. It seems to make plant based food much easier to eat.

----------


## AndyL

Copper (20% actual copper) filament - see I'd I can get it to get that green corrosion look...

----------


## firebane

Uh oh

----------


## mazdavirgin

> » Click image for larger version
> 
> https://www.mec.ca/en/product/5034-5...-Prusik-Pulley



Planning on getting stuck in a crevasse?

----------


## Brent.ff

> Planning on getting stuck in a crevasse?



ideally avoiding that, but better to have them then not!

----------


## Tik-Tok

Just don't fall while hiking in a bikini.

----------


## AndyL

Must be washed out of post secondary season... 

20$!!!

----------


## firebane

> Must be washed out of post secondary season... 
> 
> 20$!!!



Wow great deal! Those things are nice.

----------


## spikerS

> Must be washed out of post secondary season... 
> 
> 20$!!!



what is it? lol

----------


## tonytiger55

> We've been using out instant pot alot for making Pho stock and tonkotsu ramen stock and it's the best thing ever. Only regret is we only have the 6 quarts, which doesn't leave alot of room for water after you throw all the bones and stuff in. We will probably upgrade to the 8 quarts one eventually.



Might need to start a separate thread for this. But...er.. im interested too in how the pho stock and (in particular) how the tonkotsu ramen stock comes out.

----------


## AndyL

> what is it? lol



It's a 275$ 6dof mouse for 3d cad work. Bah Canada Post says Feb 4 delivery - seriously 20$ to mail it and it's going to take a week to get here from Edmonton?

----------


## taemo

random buy after reminiscing about Tamiya mini 4WD on a separate thread

----------


## ExtraSlow

New flashlight. Insanely bright 1000 lumens, solid aluminum body, comes with batteries and a head lamp for $10.49 at superstore. Killer deal.

----------


## Doozer

> Pretty slow posting this, but in early December, homedepot.ca had this awesome deal on a Porter Cable 'pancake' (small, portable) air compressor, 16-gauge finish nailer, and 18-gauge brad nailer combo kit for less than $93 shipped to my door.
> 
> Attachment 84735



Damn fine. I would've been all over this if I'd known about it.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> New flashlight. Insanely bright 1000 lumens...



**COUGH**

That's not a flashlight! THIS is a flashlight! /aussieaccent




> Attachment 84601

----------


## ExtraSlow

Was it more than $11?

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Was it more than $11?



You got me there. It was 45 دينار

----------


## nzwasp

Just bought a sweet VCR on ebay

----------


## cycosis

Won an auction. Kraus silgranite sink. Paid $200 for a $650 sink for the Skoolie

----------


## hurrdurr

> Won an auction. Kraus silgranite sink. Paid $200 for a $650 sink for the Skoolie



That looks awesome

----------


## 90_Shelby

> Just bought a sweet VCR on ebay



Very curious why? I recently tossed one in the garbage that was sitting around for way too long.

----------


## spikerS

> Very curious why? I recently tossed one in the garbage that was sitting around for way too long.



converting old VHS movies to digitized versions on your computer.

----------


## AndyL

More pieces... just ordered my 3 linear bearings for it. 

It sort of started life as a printrbelt, now it's CoreXY kinematics, prints at 35° on the conveyor so in theory it could do a 200x200xinfinite build. More convenient it can print piece after piece after piece - dropping into a bin off the end with less need for human intervention.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> random buy after reminiscing about Tamiya mini 4WD on a separate thread



Oh man so classic Tamiya, I remember they used to lead in R/C's in the 90's (imho) 
@taemo
, you're black? Second black Beyonder I know.

----------


## adam c

> Oh man so classic Tamiya, I remember they used to lead in R/C's in the 90's (imho) 
> @taemo
> , you're black? Second black Beyonder I know.



Maybe if he spends too much time in the sun

----------


## sabad66

Since my son loves throwing things down the vents now.....

----------


## hurrdurr

> Since my son loves throwing things down the vents now.....



What is it?

----------


## GOnSHO

- - - Updated - - -




> What is it?



Camera

----------


## eglove

> What is it?



Looks like a camera

----------


## sabad66

yup, a super cheap made in china one since i don't want to shell out $200 for a professional one. this one was pretty cheap at $37 for 5 metre length, rigid wire, LED light, hook/mirror/magnet ends, and wifi.

will report back if i'm successful in getting the small toys out that he threw down there this morning  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tik-Tok

I really don't recommend home-colonoscopies though.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I really don't recommend home-colonoscopies though.



Ha!! This gives lol!!

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Attachment 84810
> 
> Since my son loves throwing things down the vents now.....



Well at least he doesnt ACTUALLY shit down the vent, like my kid did...

----------


## sabad66

> Well at least he doesnt ACTUALLY shit down the vent, like my kid did...



well he's only 15 months and still in diapers so maybe he'll get there. although i really hope not, that must have been horrible to deal with.

----------


## AndyL

Mmmmmmm wrought iron plastic  :Wink:

----------


## taemo

> Oh man so classic Tamiya, I remember they used to lead in R/C's in the 90's (imho) 
> @taemo
> , you're black? Second black Beyonder I know.



lol no sorry man, I'm flip.
grabbed the first picture I could find on google images  :ROFL!:

----------


## hurrdurr

Someone posted this earlier in the thread and I’ve been waiting until I had the space to buy it.

----------


## adam c

> Someone posted this earlier in the thread and Ive been waiting until I had the space to buy it.



That was me, nice purchase

----------


## hurrdurr

> That was me, nice purchase



Thanks!

Being delivered Monday. Not looking forward to putting it together however.

----------


## adam c

> Thanks!
> 
> Being delivered Monday. Not looking forward to putting it together however.



power tools are your friend, a second set of hands helps but not required if you're ok with swearing

----------


## vengie

> Someone posted this earlier in the thread and I’ve been waiting until I had the space to buy it.



Details??

----------


## adam c

> Details??



https://www.hyperfitness.ca/

----------


## brucebanner

> That was me, nice purchase




How long have you had yours now, any issues, complaints, anything?

Can we get a review? I always am poking around for good deals on home equipment, this looks like a great deal.

----------


## adam c

> How long have you had yours now, any issues, complaints, anything?
> 
> Can we get a review? I always am poking around for good deals on home equipment, this looks like a great deal.



It's great, does everything I need and is sturdy enough for what I need, I've had it 6+ months now
Although mine didn't come with the pull up bars pictured in the image on the rear top back, and the bench I ordered with it is lacking on padding
As well, it comes with weights but could use 4 x 10lbs plates instead of the 2 it comes with
The small silver 'arms' dunno what they called, a couple of them don't quite fit properly and trying to lock them in causes the pins to sit strange

overall I would give it a solid 8/10, would buy again if I was in the market

----------


## ExtraSlow

Finally found a good deal on a used treadmill.

It was a real bastard to get into my basement. I hope never to move it again.

----------


## benyl

> Finally found a good deal on a used treadmill.
> 
> It was a real bastard to get into my basement. I hope never to move it again.



I have that one. Mother fucker is heavy.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I have that one. Mother fucker is heavy.



Yeah. Didn't help that it was - 20 and so condensation formed on it while we were carrying it, so it was slippery too. Any maintenance needed regularly?

----------


## brucebanner

> It's great, does everything I need and is sturdy enough for what I need, I've had it 6+ months now
> Although mine didn't come with the pull up bars pictured in the image on the rear top back, and the bench I ordered with it is lacking on padding
> As well, it comes with weights but could use 4 x 10lbs plates instead of the 2 it comes with
> The small silver 'arms' dunno what they called, a couple of them don't quite fit properly and trying to lock them in causes the pins to sit strange
> 
> overall I would give it a solid 8/10, would buy again if I was in the market



Sounds like a good deal for sure then. I'm not exactly in the market, but always thinking about putting a rack at home instead of going to the gym - I do have a barbell and 300+lbs just sitting in the garage not being used.

The "silver arms" as you called them, that are pictured on the bottom of the rack, are called band pegs. You can use them to add more/less resistance depending on how you set them up & for what exercises.

Thanks for the review!

----------


## bjstare

> Yeah. Didn't help that it was - 20 and so condensation formed on it while we were carrying it, so it was slippery too. Any maintenance needed regularly?



We've got nearly the same one, can confirm it's heavy as balls. It'll be staying in this house when we move.

My wife has put thousands of km's on ours, and we've done absolutely nothing to maintain it for the 4 years or so that we've had it. Still works just fine.

----------


## AndyL

Used Ikea display cabinet, remove lights, run wiring, clean printing zone  :Clap: 

My office may look decent yet  :Wink:

----------


## killramos

Latest in the list of dumb shit I buy and dont need. GT Spirit C63S Sedan. Ed 1 to closer match my paint. 

Couldnt pass it up though!

----------


## hurrdurr

> Latest in the list of dumb shit I buy and don’t need. GT Spirit C63S Sedan. Ed 1 to closer match my paint. 
> 
> Couldn’t pass it up though!



 :Drool:

----------


## killramos

I was stoked to find a sedan for a reasonable price! Coupes much easier ( more recent )

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> Latest in the list of dumb shit I buy and dont need. GT Spirit C63S Sedan. Ed 1 to closer match my paint. 
> 
> Couldnt pass it up though!



That's hella detailed, legit thought that was a real car.

----------


## killramos

> That's hella detailed, legit thought that was a real car.



So did my wife when I sent her the “look what I just bought”  :ROFL!:

----------


## msommers

x2

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> So did my wife when I sent her the “look what I just bought”



LMAO playing with fire!

----------


## lilmira

car for ants

----------


## Brent.ff

taking a risk on these, but for the price hard to go wrong... gotta stop beating on my castellis

----------


## relyt92

Canadian Tire has some sizes on clearance, so picked up a set of X-Ice 3 today. Thought I'd be able to push my current ones through the rest of the season but they're pretty well game over.

----------


## adam c

> Canadian Tire has some sizes on clearance, so picked up a set of X-Ice 3 today. Thought I'd be able to push my current ones through the rest of the season but they're pretty well game over.



Did they swap them over right away? I ended up sideways on the street this morning by my house, I thought I could get through this winter with the ones I have but I'm not confident in these blizzaks anymore

----------


## relyt92

> Did they swap them over right away? I ended up sideways on the street this morning by my house, I thought I could get through this winter with the ones I have but I'm not confident in these blizzaks anymore



Yeah that's part of why I did it. Also had gift cards which covered part. Went to the Shawnessy one, walk in and was out in just over an hour. $717 installed for 225/55-17. Costco quoted $898 and Kal was $880. I was replacing Blizzaks. This would have been their 7th winter so definitely too old. I also thought I could get through this winter and put off new ones till next winter.

----------


## killramos

> Canadian Tire has some sizes on clearance, so picked up a set of X-Ice 3 today. Thought I'd be able to push my current ones through the rest of the season but they're pretty well game over.



Out of curiousity what did they charge you for mount and balance?

They have some good prices on duratrac, but mount and balance will eat into that pretty quickly (which they conveniently don’t quote online).

----------


## relyt92

> Out of curiousity what did they charge you for mount and balance?
> 
> They have some good prices on duratrac, but mount and balance will eat into that pretty quickly (which they conveniently don’t quote online).



$25 per corner. Same as what most tire shops seem to charge.

----------


## taemo

snagged this from a guy in Edmonton on Ebay

works pretty well on the A7III

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Vallerret Markhof Pro 2.0 photography/drone flying gloves:

----------


## ExtraSlow

Sale when you buy two, $30 off each.

----------


## killramos

Had to make a stop to visit Trumpy and piss off the dems

----------


## Kloubek

Finally replaced my second XF with... 

Another XF. But this one is a little special. So powerful, in fact, that my insurance company is refusing to insure it.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Finally replaced my second XF with... 
> 
> Another XF. But this one is a little special. So powerful, in fact, that my insurance company is refusing to insure it.



I dont know much about them. What's the special factor? Nice car btw.

----------


## cyra1ax

> Finally replaced my second XF with... 
> 
> Another XF. But this one is a little special. So powerful, in fact, that my insurance company is refusing to insure it.



They're refusing to insure (what I'm guessing is) an XFR?  :Confused:

----------


## Kloubek

> I dont know much about them. What's the special factor? Nice car btw.



Thx. Sorry... It's not -that- special. Its the "R" model, which besides other upgrades also comes stock with 510hp.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## AndyL

Shotgun!!! Once it's less slippy  :Wink:

----------


## HiTempguy1

Been far too long since I've done any racing with the rally car in project hell.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## ExtraSlow

@maxboost
 I hear you are now owned by 
@Sugarphreak
. #modernslavery

----------


## Tik-Tok

> @maxboost
>  I hear you are now owned by 
> @Sugarphreak
> . #modernslavery



Maxboost with 1.5x the caffeine too. Should be an efficient slave.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm available for similar positions as well if anyone needs. #seekingarrangement?

----------


## ZenOps

Datrex emergency rations. They go for around $1 apiece.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Attachment 84904



 Well that was a bit hellish, but got the battery in my wifes S6 replaced. If that prevents her getting a new phone for 6 months, it's going to be very worthwhile.

----------


## schurchill39

Picked up an Ecobee4 yesterday and installed it last night. There must have been some secret sale on at Lowes because the sticker said $329 but when she rang it through it was $50 off. With the $75 NDP attempt at buying my vote that brings it down to $200 which I am totally okay with. With the amount of issues I've been having with my piece of shit furnace the alert system on it alone makes it worth while.

----------


## dirtsniffer

> It cost me a stack... but I bought Max Boost today
> 
> Attachment 84929
> 
> Attachment 84930
> 
> Not sure how that towel rack got in there...



I thought it was 2efn that didn't quite reach up to the towel rack?

----------


## HiTempguy1

I posted it in my thread, but this was a pretty "big" purchase recently:

» Click image for larger version

----------


## taemo

> I posted it in my thread, but this was a pretty "big" purchase recently:
> 
> » Click image for larger version



nice, are you turning it into a camper van or using it for work?

----------


## schocker

I upgraded my xbox
» Click image for larger version
» Click image for larger version

----------


## killramos

^ Internal? Bold.

I like it.

----------


## schocker

> ^ Internal? Bold.
> 
> I like it.



Yup, I wanted more storage and to get rid of my last mechanical drive. There is a handy script to copy drives so it was fairly easy, I was just dumb enough to connect one drive to usb 3 and one to usb 2 so it took like four hours to copy. 
I had the issue previously with the thermal paste drying out so I an open a one x in like 90s now.  :ROFL!: 
Liquid metal though, that was quite the experience.

----------


## HiTempguy1

> nice, are you turning it into a camper van or using it for work?



Pulling the drivetrain to stuff into my Blazer. 6.0L and 4l80E, should be able to do 1000hp with a turbo and mild work to the tranny to last.  :Burn Out:

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Pulling the drivetrain to stuff into my Blazer. 6.0L and 4l80E, should be able to do 1000hp with a turbo and mild work to the tranny to last.



This is such an awesome plan.

----------


## HiTempguy1

Cheapest Vega 56 to date in Canada, $439.99. Came with three free games, one of them being the Division 2. Would rather have got Anthem.

This should be a nice upgrade from my GTX 1060, and should also work really well with the HTC Vive I'm looking to pick up.

----------


## taemo

snagged this on Ebay from South Korea last Saturday, arrived yesterday via DHL (not my picture)

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

More Mavic 2 batteries:



Mavic 2 Pro ND and NDPL's:



New bag - Peak Design Everyday Sling 10L:



WD My Passport Wireless Pro 2TB:

----------


## G

50/50
3

----------


## D'z Nutz

No way! Congrats!

----------


## G

Almost makes the $10.50 heroin beer tolerable.  :thumbs up:

----------


## schurchill39

Nice! A cool $46,130 bucks. Congrats sir (or ma'am)

----------


## killramos

Wow congrats!

----------


## HiTempguy1

> Nice! A cool $46,130 bucks. Congrats sir (or ma'am)



Holy crap, congrats!

----------


## ExtraSlow

Nice. Very nice.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> 50/50
> 3






> Nice! A cool $46,130 bucks. Congrats sir (or ma'am)



Congrats. Ain’t nuthin but a G thang

----------


## Clever

> 50/50
> 3



That’s awesome, congrats! We won 8 years ago at a pre-season game, it took a few months for them to process back then so it was a great surprise when we received the cheque in the mail.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm a sick sick man, but for $12.51 I couldn't resist.

----------


## speedog

> I'm a sick sick man, but for $12.51 I couldn't resist.



No good for a Harley?

----------


## Tik-Tok

> No good for a Harley?



The battery is the least of a Harley's problem not starting.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> No good for a Harley?



I'm sure it would be fine for a Harley. 



> The battery is the least of a Harley's problem not starting.



 the bigger issue is getting the Harley's owner a day-pass from the seniors home so they can ride it.

----------


## Shlade

> The battery is the least of a Harley's problem not starting.



Please.....

----------


## G



----------


## 88CRX

> 



Make it rain! Congrats.

----------


## The_Penguin

OMFG I hate doing plumbing. Basement reno, Mrs. Penguin chose a "floating vanity" for the bathroom, so have to move the existing drain and sink supply lines. 
Extra hate, for fargin' poly-b. Everything you do you have to convert to PEX then do it, and pray there's room to get the friggin' crimp tool in. And of course the bar sink has no shut-offs. Convert poly-b to PEX then add a shut off. 
Give me copper pipe and a torch any day!

----------


## ExtraSlow

IKEA Tuffing Loft bed. This beast is quite tall so my kid can have a reading nook underneath. THis project, like most big ones from the swedish store, was 99% simple, and the other 1% was totally maddening.

----------


## blitz

Way too expensive, but the GRII is probably my all time favorite camera, so I'll get tons of use out of this one.

----------


## msommers

Awww shiiit I just saw a news release about this one! Needing a compact for Europe and was thinking RX100 IV, and then this thing comes along...

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Awww shiiit I just saw a news release about this one! Needing a compact for Europe and was thinking RX100 IV, and then this thing comes along...



Having just been to Europe with a RX100 VA, it exceeded my expectations and I think you will appreciate the much faster aperture + ability to zoom if it's going to be the only camera you're bringing. Only suggestion I'd make is to pay the extra $100 for the VA (sometimes it's the same price when Sony has a sale) - lots of updates and full PDAF/24fps vs none. I don't know who is buying the III / IV models with only $300 separating the III from the VA, and sometimes there is $0 separating the IV and VA which I find humorous. It replaced my Coolpix A, which is extremely similar to a Ricoh GR and I'm happy with the change and further size reduction.

----------


## spikerS

» Click image for larger version
 
@baygirl
 and I pulled the trigger. Doing our first family vacation. 5 nights in Vegas with round trip airfare. Not exciting to some, but for us, it is a big deal.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> » Click image for larger version
> 
> 
> @baygirl
>  and I pulled the trigger. Doing our first family vacation. 5 nights in Vegas with round trip airfare. Not exciting to some, but for us, it is a big deal.



Good for you! I know you'll enjoy it. And if you want things to do, there's already a really unhelpful thread about this!
Also, I like TI for location and value. Have stayed there several times.

----------


## max_boost

> 50/50
> Attachment 849923




wow and then D'z avatar right after your post haha

The rich get richer  :Devil:   :Pimpin':

----------


## max_boost

My first cool purchase in years. Total budget baller blowout deal. Special thanks to 
@C4S
 for hooking it up. 



Can post a real pic tmr when I get it.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> @baygirl
>  and I pulled the trigger. Doing our first family vacation. 5 nights in Vegas with round trip airfare. Not exciting to some, but for us, it is a big deal.



I'm calling child services on you!





> My first cool purchase in years. Total budget baller blowout deal. Special thanks to 
> @C4S
>  for hooking it up. 
> 
> 
> 
> Can post a real pic tmr when I get it.




Nicccce!

----------


## ExtraSlow

> My first cool purchase in years. Total budget baller blowout deal. Can post a real pic tmr when I get it.



 Bro, details!

----------


## blitz

> Awww shiiit I just saw a news release about this one! Needing a compact for Europe and was thinking RX100 IV, and then this thing comes along...






> Having just been to Europe with a RX100 VA, it exceeded my expectations and I think you will appreciate the much faster aperture + ability to zoom if it's going to be the only camera you're bringing. Only suggestion I'd make is to pay the extra $100 for the VA (sometimes it's the same price when Sony has a sale) - lots of updates and full PDAF/24fps vs none. I don't know who is buying the III / IV models with only $300 separating the III from the VA, and sometimes there is $0 separating the IV and VA which I find humorous. It replaced my Coolpix A, which is extremely similar to a Ricoh GR and I'm happy with the change and further size reduction.



28mm for life yo.

Plus 21mm with the adapter AND you can use filter systems...

Plus Leaf shutter + VR = steady shots at 1/4 handheld...

----------


## 88CRX

> My first cool purchase in years. Total budget baller blowout deal. Special thanks to 
> @C4S
>  for hooking it up. 
> 
> 
> 
> Can post a real pic tmr when I get it.



What happened to rolling with a base model economy car? haha.

Nice car, congrats dude.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Living life like a baller. 20 nuggets for the price of ten.

----------


## killramos

> Living life like a baller. 20 nuggets for the price of ten.



Great minds think alike.

----------


## KRyn

.

----------


## taemo

> 28mm for life yo.
> 
> Plus 21mm with the adapter AND you can use filter systems...
> 
> Plus Leaf shutter + VR = steady shots at 1/4 handheld...



glad to hear the original 21mm adapter still works.
been debating between the GRIII or X100f. You gotten your GRIII yet? curious to hear how's the battery life.
If you're looking to sell the GR, let me know!

----------


## max_boost

> What happened to rolling with a base model economy car? haha.
> 
> Nice car, congrats dude.



Haha ya I dunno that guy anymore lol

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> » Click image for larger version
> 
> 
> @baygirl
>  and I pulled the trigger. Doing our first family vacation. 5 nights in Vegas with round trip airfare. Not exciting to some, but for us, it is a big deal.



Congrats. You'll like that Hotel. It's one of the only casinos I've consistently won $ at (which is irritating because it's an independent, LOL)!!

----------


## Buster

> Haha ya I dunno that guy anymore lol



Looks great man. Congrats

----------


## ExtraSlow

Picked up a used galaxy S8 from a great beyond member. Wife is really happy so far 
@ddmmak

----------


## killramos

> Attachment 84850
> 
> Latest in the list of dumb shit I buy and dont need. GT Spirit C63S Sedan. Ed 1 to closer match my paint. 
> 
> Couldnt pass it up though!





Just a follow up to this, turned out awesome!

E92 M3 for scale.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> My first cool purchase in years. Total budget baller blowout deal. Special thanks to 
> @C4S
>  for hooking it up. 
> 
> 
> Can post a real pic tmr when I get it.



Do you mind PMing me details?

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> 28mm for life yo.
> 
> Plus 21mm with the adapter AND you can use filter systems...
> 
> Plus Leaf shutter + VR = steady shots at 1/4 handheld...



You can use filters on the RX100 series, there is even an OEM adapter and it has a built in selectable ND as well like the GRIII which is super handy. 1/4sec wide angle handheld shots aren't really impressive these days to be honest - VR has gotten so ridiculously good pretty well across the board. I have a handheld shot from my D850 at 1/8 second at 700mm that is sharp - I laughed out loud when I checked it. I'm not saying you can shoot all day like that but it's a testament to how good things are in general these days.

The leaf shutter is cool but you're limited to 1/2500 at F2.8. Shouldn't be a huge deal for most things though.

They are very different cameras, the GR is a really nice camera too - I had the Coolpix A for many years which was virtually the same as the II, only slightly smaller. Not being able to take pictures of anything moving finally started annoying me. Just personally speaking I prefer a zoom to having to carry around adapters and accessories while traveling, and I found I used the F1.8 a lot. I am trying to downsize depending on where I am travelling which is what prompted the purchase, and there are cheap dive housings available for it which is a huge plus (for me) given that it can actually track a moving subject well at 24FPS. The Fuji XF10 is worth a look too if you just want a basic camera with a modern APS-C sensor and is $550 cheaper than the GRIII if you can live without VR.

----------


## blitz

> glad to hear the original 21mm adapter still works.
> been debating between the GRIII or X100f. You gotten your GRIII yet? curious to hear how's the battery life.
> If you're looking to sell the GR, let me know!



They say you have to use their new $250 USD GW-4 lens, but I'm going to try out the GW-3 one before I spend the cash. They're supposed to be available near the end of March, so no hands on reports yet.

----------


## eblend

> » Click image for larger version
> 
> 
> @baygirl
>  and I pulled the trigger. Doing our first family vacation. 5 nights in Vegas with round trip airfare. Not exciting to some, but for us, it is a big deal.



Stayed there our first time in Vegas. If you want to check out mystere show, they will call you daily with deals or two for one offers, so don't buy ahead of time.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Pretty excited for this. Unreasonably excited.

----------


## eblend

Picked up a Garmin Vivosmart 4 health tracker....never thought I would see the day I wore one of these, but with my recent "acure respiratory failure" while in Japan, followed by 5 days in the hospital over there, decided to pick one up. Has Sp02 readings built in, which is great to know..especially since mine dipped to 84 at the height of my sickness. 



Also spent $5788 for 5 nights stay at the Kutchan Kosei general hospital....highly recommended....

----------


## dj_rice

2 Wisdom Tooth extractions  :Smilie:

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> 2 Wisdom Tooth extractions



Is that still potentially as cheap as $400/tooth if uncomplicated? Mine came out forever ago but I was pleased with how "cheap" it was when I didn't have insurance.

----------


## dj_rice

> Is that still potentially as cheap as $400/tooth if uncomplicated? Mine came out forever ago but I was pleased with how "cheap" it was when I didn't have insurance.



When I find out, I"ll let you know. They didn't have a bill ready for me, they send they sent it in to my work benefits Great West Life, but all GWL did was acknowledge the claim, didn't send back how much they were paying to them. So they took my credit card and will let me know.

----------


## eblend

Picked up 3 of these today, were on sale for $99 on dell.ca site, found it randomly when I couldn't sleep at 4AM due to jetlag...need to replace my very old basic detectors so good deal, normally $150

» Click image for larger version

----------


## dirtsniffer

Re: wisdom teeth my wife just had a quote. It was $300 per tooth and and $450 for anesthetic. Out of pocket was about $70

----------


## dj_rice

> Re: wisdom teeth my wife just had a quote. It was $300 per tooth and and $450 for anesthetic. Out of pocket was about $70



Just logged into my GWL. Its showing $115 for the exam, and $653/each extraction. Not sure why they charged me the exam, I got the exam and X-ray done at another clinic 2 days prior and was referred to a specialist and had to go to a different location. Since me benefits only cover 80%, I'll be out of pocket probably $200-300. My teeth were impacted though so could be the $$ and had to see a specialist.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Just logged into my GWL. Its showing $115 for the exam, and $653/each extraction. Not sure why they charged me the exam, I got the exam and X-ray done at another clinic 2 days prior and was referred to a specialist and had to go to a different location.



They charge you the exam because the dentist glanced into your mouth before he started and because he knows you have insurance and won't complain. Dental fees are negotiable and in that case, if you had asked prior to the appointment, they would have waived that exam fee for sure. Probably would have done each tooth for $400 or so too . . . . .

----------


## HiTempguy1

Got my original Turbo Firefly originally owned it in 2005, sold it around 2009. It's going to be stripped completely, media blasted to bare metal inside and out, and fully restored/modded into my dream car. Build thread coming up. Will be very slow progress, I'm assuming the end cost will be $15k-$20k and 5 years of build time.

----------


## Sentry

Sweet. Staying turbo 3cyl? I remember you from teamswift.net way back. My first car was a metro, and second car a firefly. Started from the bottom now we here.  :ROFL!: 

Also what fancy ass dentists are you guys going to? I had 3 wisdom teeth pulled 7ish years ago and the total was like $650, my portion was %20 of that. Also the guy was really slick, I was in and out in under an hour and recovered fast.

----------


## HiTempguy1

> Sweet. Staying turbo 3cyl? I remember you from teamswift.net way back. My first car was a metro, and second car a firefly. Started from the bottom now we here.



Yep. Won't be crazy power, only 150whp. A friend and I are currently in the process of building a crazy 3 cyl turbo Sprint for Bonneyville 2020 to smash the under 1L gasoline supercharged salt flat record, then we'll put a dogbox and a 2nd seat in it to do Targa Newfoundland 2021. So this one is strictly for pleasure/summer fun.

----------


## Sentry

What would that be, an I/BGCC? Land speed is neat in that things that are insignificant in other racing matter hugely when chasing records. 150whp is lots in a Swift.

EDIT: Looking at records now, I/PS is really weak at like 117mph.

----------


## HiTempguy1

> EDIT: Looking at records now, I/PS is really weak at like 117mph.



Correct. We are expecting to demolish it, minimum 200whp, if we can get traction, easily 130+mph. We have are doing recon this year, going down for almost 2 weeks in August.

----------


## dirtsniffer

> Just logged into my GWL. Its showing $115 for the exam, and $653/each extraction. Not sure why they charged me the exam, I got the exam and X-ray done at another clinic 2 days prior and was referred to a specialist and had to go to a different location. Since me benefits only cover 80%, I'll be out of pocket probably $200-300. My teeth were impacted though so could be the $$ and had to see a specialist.



Totally different prices if they are impacted for sure

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Been a lot of years since I've had access to a TIG machine, looking forward to fabricating again. Couldn't justify the price of a blue or red machine, but should be good enough for a home-gamer like me. Anyone know a good way to get a reasonably-priced argon bottle? Doesn't seem to be much on Kijiji in the way of used cylinders.

----------


## Sentry

I use Oxypro at home and also at work, they're pretty reasonable and they deliver if you need that too. I have an old Everlast tig at home, works great for a china machine.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Thanks, I'll check out Oxypro - hadn't heard of them before. I was definitely considering an Everlast unit, but the PrimeWeld ended up having similar features for quite a bit cheaper (~$1000CAD), especially since I was picking some other stuff from the border anyway. Reviews well, hopefully it hold up.

----------


## dj_rice

Air Liquide?

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

I've bought from AL before but mostly for regular consumables apart from gas. I think they are more concerned with larger leased cylinder contracts than refilling 110s but can't hurt to check.

----------


## Sentry

In my experience AL will gouge you unless you are buying industrial quantities.

----------


## JfuckinC

Me and my pops just split a welder too, Lincoln 210 MP.. Good info for the gas i was wondering where to buy.

Now to get some practice in before i have to weld up my mini tubs  :ROFL!:

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> In my experience AL will gouge you unless you are buying industrial quantities.



Yeah that was the impression I got as well. It sounds like OxyPro has best prices for tanks and KMS Tools is cheapest for refills. Princess Auto consumables are even cheaper than Amazon for the most part, which was a bit surprising.




> Me and my pops just split a welder too, Lincoln 210 MP.. Good info for the gas i was wondering where to buy.
> 
> Now to get some practice in before i have to weld up my mini tubs



Colour screen on a welder, faaancy!

----------


## killramos

RIP my bank account...

Someone go buy my aquarium shit lol

----------


## rx7boi

Just picked up some new kits from one of my favorite sculptors:

----------


## gmc72

Just booked our summer holiday. 2 days in Montreal to visit friends then on to New York.

Our hotel!!
http://www.sanctuaryhotelnyc.com/

----------


## dj_rice

My month keeps getting better. On top of the 2 wisdom tooth I got extracted on Mar 1, I had a throbbing pain on one of the adjacent tooth in front of the wisdom that were pulled. Diagnosis is root canal. Yay!!! Another $1500 for that. But my benefits is already maxed out from the wisdom. Anyone have any experience from work insurance if they will cover extreme emergency dental above the yearly limit? I never did any dental for 5 years so they saved $10K. But I need it done sooner or later cause this pain is killing me

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> My month keeps getting better. On top of the 2 wisdom tooth I got extracted on Mar 1, I had a throbbing pain on one of the adjacent tooth in front of the wisdom that were pulled. Diagnosis is root canal. Yay!!! Another $1500 for that. But my benefits is already maxed out from the wisdom. Anyone have any experience from work insurance if they will cover extreme emergency dental above the yearly limit? I never did any dental for 5 years so they saved $10K. But I need it done sooner or later cause this pain is killing me



That seems really expensive for a root canal - mine was $1000 at an Endodontist including unexpected complications (had to do 2 canals instead of 1 + antibiotics) and followup. As for your benefits, in my experience (SunLife) they could not possibly care less if you don't have enough money to cover emergency procedures, so you're probably SOL there, however with my plan I am allowed to dip into the following year's health spending amounts (the discretionary dollars not the per-item allocation dollars) which is designed to help out with unexpected scenarios like yours. Maybe check if you have that option?

----------


## Tik-Tok

Yeah, insurance companies don't give a fuck. They don't even have foresight. If they had covered laser eye surgery 15 years ago when I asked them (even partial coverage), they would have saved thousands on me from my glasses/contacts purchases.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Yeah, insurance companies don't give a fuck. They don't even have foresight. If they had covered laser eye surgery 15 years ago when I asked them (even partial coverage), they would have saved thousands on me from my glasses/contacts purchases.



They also don't cover (or allow money towards) implants, only bridges, which is ridiculous in 2019.

----------


## Swank

Pruveeo F5 dash cam, works fine for the price so far.



https://www.amazon.ca/Pruveeo-Camera...s%2C171&sr=8-3

----------


## AndyL

Clearly I was feeling the need for more sparkles in my life last week  :Wink:

----------


## dj_rice

> That seems really expensive for a root canal - mine was $1000 at an Endodontist including unexpected complications (had to do 2 canals instead of 1 + antibiotics) and followup. As for your benefits, in my experience (SunLife) they could not possibly care less if you don't have enough money to cover emergency procedures, so you're probably SOL there, however with my plan I am allowed to dip into the following year's health spending amounts (the discretionary dollars not the per-item allocation dollars) which is designed to help out with unexpected scenarios like yours. Maybe check if you have that option?



I checked the quote, and they quoted 4+ canals since its a molar. I checked the Alberta Fee guide and its almost on par with it. My insurance is through Great West Life...I still have about $600ish remaining from the $2K yearly limit. So if the quote is accurate, I'll be paying out of pocket $900 to get it done. I guess my new wheels will have to wait a few more months then  :Frown:  They did allow me the option of having it pulled as well, which would of been $300-400. But they said I could develop issues later down the road with the upper tooth having no interaction with anything to bite down onto.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> I checked the quote, and they quoted 4+ canals since its a molar. I checked the Alberta Fee guide and its almost on par with it. My insurance is through Great West Life...I still have about $600ish remaining from the $2K yearly limit. So if the quote is accurate, I'll be paying out of pocket $900 to get it done. I guess my new wheels will have to wait a few more months then  They did allow me the option of having it pulled as well, which would of been $300-400. But they said I could develop issues later down the road with the upper tooth having no interaction with anything to bite down onto.



Ah, Ok maybe it's more for a molar - mine was not a molar. Sounds like you did fine then. Sorry to hear about your troubles, dental work is the worst and absurdly expensive.

I work with people who go to Mexico for dental work, it's way cheaper, you get a vacation out of it, and the dentists they see are USA educated. I'd probably look into to something like that if I ever needed multiple implants or something crazy expensive.

----------


## birdman86

Daily NDVI satellite imagery for the farm (with a bunch of other features). GPS + drones/satellites + automation + variable rate equipment = very cool technology in ag these days.

----------


## killramos

I’m no farmer. But that is awesome.

----------


## Rat Fink

.

----------


## birdman86

> Is that through Farmers Edge?



Yup, I think there's a few other options but this one seems to be the preference in our area. It's still ramping up a few features (mostly related to irrigated land) but will be a game changer for a data nerd like me.

----------


## spike98

2018 340i Xdrive. 

Been looking for something to spoil myself with and the incentives were awesome.

----------


## Buster

Nice car!

----------


## JfuckinC



----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> 2018 340i Xdrive. 
> 
> Been looking for something to spoil myself with and the incentives were awesome.



What incentives?

----------


## spike98

> What incentives?



On this particular model, $8500 and 0.9% lease. They are blowing out the '18s because the new 330i's are landing.

----------


## AndyL

Silk silver PLA because a friend wanted a pretty oregano grinder lol (yes I have much dialing in with this material to do)

----------


## KRyn

> Daily NDVI satellite imagery for the farm (with a bunch of other features). GPS + drones/satellites + automation + variable rate equipment = very cool technology in ag these days.



 
@birdman86
 Got any gophers that need dealing with?

----------


## SkiBum5.0

> Daily NDVI satellite imagery for the farm (with a bunch of other features). GPS + drones/satellites + automation + variable rate equipment = very cool technology in ag these days.



This is pretty cool - looking to add some value to our farm. What does "health" mean? Do you have their weather stations? Is it just soil temp/moisture etc?

----------


## HiTempguy1

> Expensive Holley Gear



Did you get it with the tranny controller functionality?

I'm keeping my eye on them, sounds like one of the only factory GM electronic overdrive controllers that works along with running the rest of the LS. When I go for big power, I may switch.

----------


## sabad66

> Silk silver PLA because a friend wanted a pretty oregano grinder lol (yes I have much dialing in with this material to do)



"oregano" grinder lol

----------


## JfuckinC

> Did you get it with the tranny controller functionality?
> 
> I'm keeping my eye on them, sounds like one of the only factory GM electronic overdrive controllers that works along with running the rest of the LS. When I go for big power, I may switch.



Did you see the release though? This one is like half price compared to the older ones. $999US no electronic tranny, $1300US with the transmission control. So after the cost of an LS wiring harness($900cnd) and getting an ecu and flashing/tuning, it wasn't much more for the holley setup, plus you can tie your boost controll and a couple other things into the system..

I got it with out the transmission control, i have 4l80 with a manual valve body going in the car. Hopefully i don't hate that lol.

----------


## Sentry

Yup terminator x is the new hot shit, and cheap too. Aimed specifically at the LS guys.

That death star grinder is sweet lol

----------


## birdman86

> This is pretty cool - looking to add some value to our farm. What does "health" mean? Do you have their weather stations? Is it just soil temp/moisture etc?



Health change just maps out how biomass has changed from the prior day. Red = smallest change in biomass relative to the average (i.e. disease/pests), green = largest (i.e. early emergence or weed growth). You can set up daily email alerts for when the health change exceeds some threshold so you know where to scout. It also feeds into the models that predict growth stages/spray dates/etc.

We have a few weather stations, each one has all the typical weather stuff (humidity, high/low, PoP, precip amount, wind etc) and a forecast. It'll measure GDD's and precipitation to predict crop emergence etc. Real-time wind is useful for spraying. I think you get access to all the weather stations but our account only shows the ones on our land for some reason (dad set it up).

I think the moisture probes are new this year, they'll track water levels in your soil which combined with forecast and average precipitations refine the growth models. They're built for dryland, since we irrigate we passed on them. Irrigation is in development but for now we just have to tell our rep whenever we add water.

Health change is useful for scouting, and the growth models could be cool. The program records everything from the seeders/sprayers/harvesters and you associate all your inputs as you operate (even operators and their specific wage), so at the end of the year you'll have maps that show where your highest/lowest profit acres are. You can also draw polygons on the maps to see how specific areas compared i.e. if you tried a different spray for a pass or whatever. All in all very interesting stuff.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Handy little 12V compressor for the Jeep, should work great for airing up and maybe even run smaller air tools.

----------


## jampack

Well, finally, after almost 10 years with my Alienware ALX i7, I upgraded with this as the headliner!

----------


## hurrdurr



----------


## bjstare

JB4 going on your C400? What kind of numbers do you expect?

----------


## hurrdurr

> JB4 going on your C400? What kind of numbers do you expect?



I guess it depends on what map I use - probably shave half a second off 0-100 easily, I don't intend on adding meth or octane booster so probably somewhat tame, an extra 50hp to a daily

----------


## asp integra

Perfect Pass Stargazer Wake Edition S for the boat.

----------


## brucebanner

Been trying to find a used one for months, no luck. Finally decided to order one last week. 

Absolutely no more excuses for zero cardio.  :ROFL!:

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

Is it the bestbuy one? Or the bells of steel one? I've been keeping an eye open for a used one as well.

----------


## brucebanner

> Is it the bestbuy one? Or the bells of steel one? I've been keeping an eye open for a used one as well.



Rogue echo. I contemplated the BOS bike and especially for the price but in the end decided to go with what I knew would be good.

----------


## heavyfuel

I'm pretty stoked about this one. Ebay. Outbid the max bid by $1 with less than 10 seconds left!

----------


## taemo

^that is a nice color scheme!

just bought this one few minutes ago.. didn't know Steinhart released this and I'm a sucker for 3-6-9 explorer dials

----------


## heavyfuel

> ^that is a nice color scheme!
> 
> just bought this one few minutes ago.. didn't know Steinhart released this and I'm a sucker for 3-6-9 explorer dials



Oh, thanks! I've recently developed a G-Shock addiction lol I have another not so common one on the way, when I set the time on this one it was still on 2005! 

That's also a nice watch, isn't watch meets a thing on here?

----------


## npham

@hurrdurr
 Where did you pick up those BMS parts? Price? Also, have you installed the intake? Ive heard it crushes the filter or hood liner a bit.

----------


## hurrdurr

> @hurrdurr
>  Where did you pick up those BMS parts? Price? Also, have you installed the intake? I’ve heard it crushes the filter or hood liner a bit.



Bought directly from BMS.

I haven't installed the intake yet but yes I read the same thing. Need to dremel the engine cover also. Some guys only had minor issue, depends how well you can get the intake angled I guess. We'll see when I get it installed

----------


## KPHMPH

Stupid Alberta oil patch... making me leave.

----------


## SkiBum5.0

^ is that for your water hauling business? Where will you be based?

----------


## heavyfuel

Ooooh ya this one just arrived!

----------


## Buster

nice watch. what size is it? 560mm?

----------


## heavyfuel

> nice watch. what size is it? 560mm?



Thanks. This colour isn't listed on the Casio website but some models that use the same case are listed as 55mm. I'm a fairly big guy and this style watch works well size-wise.

Addicted. More Earth tones are next lol

----------


## KPHMPH

> ^ is that for your water hauling business? Where will you be based?




Yes sir, North Dakota first. Possibly move down to Texas when we find good connections.

----------


## Buster

> Thanks. This colour isn't listed on the Casio website but some models that use the same case are listed as 55mm. I'm a fairly big guy and this style watch works well size-wise.
> 
> Addicted. More Earth tones are next lol



I was cracked a joke about the big image, haha.

----------


## npham

> Bought directly from BMS.
> 
> I haven't installed the intake yet but yes I read the same thing. Need to dremel the engine cover also. Some guys only had minor issue, depends how well you can get the intake angled I guess. We'll see when I get it installed



What did this cost you, shipping/duty/taxes in? $1000?

----------


## hurrdurr

It was around there - the duties were only ~$30 when they arrived. The shipping was very fast too.

----------


## HiTempguy1

Picked up these bad boys today  :ROFL!:   :Guns:

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## HiTempguy1

> Oh crap... I didn't know the NDP had their enforcers out!



The union thugs came to get me after I destroyed their phone surveyor with FACTS and LOGIC  :ROFL!:

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## ExtraSlow

Sexy new headphones. Mpow H1.

----------


## SKR

Sold my 2017 GMC and bought a 2007 to replace it last week. I liked the 2017, but not enough to make payments on it anymore and I was right side up on it so I sold it. This one is in pretty good shape, except the surface rust on the frame is pretty ghastly. It was completely stock when I got it. I put wheels and tires on it, mud flaps, tail lights and a 5" exhaust. 4x4 stickers will be gone this week.



It's almost exactly identical to the one I sold a year and a half ago.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> Sold my 2017 GMC and bought a 2007 to replace it last week. I liked the 2017, but not enough to make payments on it anymore and I was right side up on it so I sold it. This one is in pretty good shape, except the surface rust on the frame is pretty ghastly. It was completely stock when I got it. I put wheels and tires on it, mud flaps, tail lights and a 5" exhaust. 4x4 stickers will be gone this week.
> 
> 
> 
> It's almost exactly identical to the one I sold a year and a half ago.



Damn that’s a good looking truck, I wish the body on mine was anywhere near that clean.

----------


## HiTempguy1

I think you made the right choice. The only feature I care about on the gmt900 vs gmt800 would be a backup camera, and there are modern day wireless solutions for that. I like how the gmt800 drives and feels in every way vs the 900, and they have the same capabilities.

----------


## JfuckinC

Fuck meee that thing is in good condition. Love those trucks.

----------


## SKR

> Damn thats a good looking truck, I wish the body on mine was anywhere near that clean.



You should see the interior. The driver's seat has some wear, but everything else is perfect. No squeaks or rattles or anything.




> I think you made the right choice. The only feature I care about on the gmt900 vs gmt800 would be a backup camera, and there are modern day wireless solutions for that. I like how the gmt800 drives and feels in every way vs the 900, and they have the same capabilities.



The only thing I miss is being able to cancel cruise with a button, rather than tapping the brake. Everything else is better. I definitely notice being down 250lb-ft to the L5P, but LBZs are still hot rods.




> Fuck meee that thing is in good condition. Love those trucks.



Thanks. This is the sixth Duramax that I've owned, third of this generation and these are my favorite by far.

----------


## KPHMPH

I hate shopping for lights, they’re such crooks.

$4500 on sale for $399. Doesn’t make any sense to me.

----------


## speedog

> I hate shopping for lights, they’re such crooks.
> 
> $4500 on sale for $399. Doesn’t make any sense to me.



You'd be pissed if you paid $4,500 just to see it on sale 6 months later for $399 - at $4,500 it had better be built of unobtanium.

----------


## lilmira

nah, just write it off

----------


## KPHMPH

> nah, just write it off



It’s in the office, of course it’s a write off  :ROFL!:

----------


## dirtsniffer

I'd be pissed off that was in my house too

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

It looks like a spaceship!

----------


## gmc72

Had to get a new Fossil Smartwatch. I had the hybrid, but when they installed the last battery, they out the back cover on wrong and it locked. At least that's what they told me. SO I upgraded to a full Smartwatch:

Not as fancy as some of the Baller watches here, but nice enough for me!!

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

I replaced my own hybrid battery using a tooney...?

----------


## heavyfuel

> Had to get a new Fossil Smartwatch. I had the hybrid, but when they installed the last battery, they out the back cover on wrong and it locked. At least that's what they told me. SO I upgraded to a full Smartwatch:
> 
> Not as fancy as some of the Baller watches here, but nice enough for me!!



Baller? You mean schmuck? Lol It'll tell you the same thing that a "baller" watch will, without attracting gold diggers haha Fossil is the way to go. That's a nice watch! All my "nice" watches are Fossils.

----------


## jwslam

> I replaced my own hybrid battery using a tooney...?



The fossil hybrids come with "lifetime battery changes"

@gmc72
 did they compensate you for the upgrade?

----------


## gmc72

Because it was a gift 2 years prior, and we didn't have the receipt, they only gave me $99 towards the upgrade. It was either that, or wait until they ordered a new one. It needed a new band anyway, so I upgraded to the Gen 3 Smartwatch. Only cost me an extra $85, so kind of a no brainer.

- - - Updated - - -

Fossil will change it for free. Of course they were the ones who installed the back cover wrong so they couldn't open it again.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Some new hikers.

Solomon Quest 4D 3 GTX:

----------


## BavarianBeast

Blacking out my TTRS with a black grille and Carbon fiber lip. Waiting on CF mirrors, CF spoiler and rear defuser to be complete!

Gotta hand it to OSIR - their stuff is expensive but the carbon and weave are very high quality.

----------


## Ekliptix

These assholes. Brother and sister. I'm hoping they each get over 100lbs. They're 4 months now.
1/2 great Pyrenees.
1/4 Bernese mtn dog.
1/4 lab.

----------


## dj_rice

> These assholes. Brother and sister. I'm hoping they each get over 100lbs. They're 4 months now.
> 1/2 great Pyrenees.
> 1/4 Bernese mtn dog.
> 1/4 lab.



so cute! Great looking dogs

----------


## ZenOps

Adata P10050 USB power bank $9.99 MemX last day.

Will find out tomorrow if it can do 2.4amps on one port.

----------


## schocker

» Click image for larger version
» Click image for larger version

----------


## lilmira

> » Click image for larger version
> » Click image for larger version



I like eggplant

----------


## ExtraSlow

Eggplant is amazing, nice work. I'm so sick of boring car colours.

----------


## Perfect Dark

Finally bought a tool box for the garage, now I just need some tools to go in it and I'm set haha.

----------


## sabad66

> Finally bought a tool box for the garage, now I just need some tools to go in it and I'm set haha.



mind me asking if you got a good deal on this? i'm looking around for one now, came across a similar one at Can Tire for 499ish but wondering if this one was any cheaper.

----------


## schocker

> I like eggplant






> Eggplant is amazing, nice work. I'm so sick of boring car colours.



Thanks, it is the same color the corrado used to come in:
» Click image for larger version
It was CPO so I didn't have much of a color selection around town but I thought it was pretty cool.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> Finally bought a tool box for the garage, now I just need some tools to go in it and I'm set haha.



Finally, a place you can put yourself!

----------


## Perfect Dark

> mind me asking if you got a good deal on this? i'm looking around for one now, came across a similar one at Can Tire for 499ish but wondering if this one was any cheaper.



I almost bought one at CT but it was a 36" for $500, this one is a 42" and they have them on sale for the same price until they're gone (still a few units at all of the Home Depot's I looked into).




> Finally, a place you can put yourself!



Funny guy haha.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> Finally, a place you can put yourself!

----------


## ZenOps

Yet another Amazon Fire 8 HD. Could not resist the $53.75 shipped for a dedicated Spotify/Candy crush player for the folks.

Side note: You can play Pokémon go really poorly on it, if you have Wifi location services in your area. They took out the requirements for GPS chip with version 0.133.0 (very recent update) Since it comes with backend android 7.1 now, I just did straight APK install instead of installing the entire google play store.

----------


## jampack

> » Click image for larger version
> » Click image for larger version



Love the car and colour; love the comparison haha. Congrats  :Smilie:

----------


## taemo

not the prettiest car posted on this purchase thread but didn't want to use the wrx as city car and our civic coupe is not baby friendly so I picked this up.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Might I recommend a driveway as your next purchase?

----------


## bjstare

> Might I recommend a driveway as your next purchase?



Haha, I was thinking the same thing. Based on the CRV in the background, front lawn parking is standard in that neck of the woods (no, two rows of pavers does not count as a driveway).

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Where is that? I don't think I've seen anywhere in Calgary where everyone has to park on their front lawn. Maybe Forest Lawn? The name even kind of makes sense haha.

----------


## D'z Nutz

@taemo
, your car photography sucks. Need to brush up on your composition. See: rule of thirds

----------


## GOnSHO

> Where is that? I don't think I've seen anywhere in Calgary where everyone has to park on their front lawn. Maybe Forest Lawn? The name even kind of makes sense haha.



gotta love the amount of shit talking people do here on beyond about where people live..  :dunno:  :facepalm:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Tik-Tok

> gotta love the amount of shit talking people do here on beyond about where people live..



I don't care what neighborhood he's in, parking on the lawn is an eyesore.

----------


## GOnSHO

Maybe he got the car, but its not plated/insured yet, so its not allowed to be on the street yet?

----------


## blitz

I'm 100% sure the house in that photo is where he bought the car from. taemo has a nice house.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Maybe he got the car, but its not plated/insured yet, so its not allowed to be on the street yet?



Parking on the lawn is also illegal.

----------


## bjstare

> gotta love the amount of shit talking people do here on beyond about where people live..



I couldn't care less where beyonders live. As mentioned, parking on the lawn is ridiculous regardless of geographic location.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> gotta love the amount of shit talking people do here on beyond about where people live..



Nobody said anything negative  :dunno:  I don't think anyone here could possibly care less what people live in. That's not even his house. You are reading into it way too much.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

1. That's not taemo's house.

2. That grass would be torn up to fuck if they were regularly parking there. I've mostly seen cars parked on lawns near the front door so the seller can use their central vac to clean out the interior.

----------


## taemo

lol yeah that's not my house but the sellers and yes it was in the NE Castleridge.




> Maybe he got the car, but its not plated/insured yet, so its not allowed to be on the street yet?



basically this, when I got to his place the car had no plate so it made sense not to park it on the street.
but yeah a bunch of other houses parked their car on the lawns in the area




> @taemo
> , your car photography sucks. Need to brush up on your composition. See: rule of thirds



i was practicing my leading lines technique  :ROFL!:

----------


## C4S

Just ordered a bunch of Gundam 40th ani T shirt! 

Yeah ...

https://www.uniqlo.com/ca/en/

----------


## statick

> Just ordered a bunch of Gundam 40th ani T shirt! 
> 
> Yeah ...
> 
> https://www.uniqlo.com/ca/en/





Stop slacking and show some new wrist candy...

----------


## adam c

Alright, I officially don't understand fashion, all the clothes on that main page look like crap. Guess it's time to get a rocker for my porch

----------


## ZeroGravity

> Just ordered a bunch of Gundam 40th ani T shirt! 
> 
> Yeah ...
> 
> https://www.uniqlo.com/ca/en/



Ha ha… I was alerted at work by my boss of the availability.

----------


## Team_Mclaren

> Just ordered a bunch of Gundam 40th ani T shirt! 
> 
> Yeah ...
> 
> https://www.uniqlo.com/ca/en/



lol me too, we be matching

----------


## nismodrifter

Honda power. New lawnmower. For my new house!! 



Been a very busy start to the year as we finally found the perfect place. Been hunting for past 1.5 years. Market finally trended in our favor and the right house finally came up. We moved in this past week. 

The house is a custom build on a massive lot, close to Crescent Beach + White Rock, walk in closets + ensuites for each bedroom, wine room, theater area, stamped concrete patios w/heaters, etc etc. 

The view:


 :Clap:

----------


## msommers

Does it even say AWD?! Here's hoping for V-Tec Yo

----------


## HiTempguy1

> not the prettiest car posted on this purchase thread but didn't want to use the wrx as city car and our civic coupe is not baby friendly so I picked this up.



Vtec or non-vtec? The 1.7 vtec have headgasket problems, god damn nightmare. #neveragain

----------


## shakalaka

> Honda power. New lawnmower. For my new house!! 
> 
> 
> 
> Been a very busy start to the year as we finally found the perfect place. Been hunting for past 1.5 years. Market finally trended in our favor and the right house finally came up. We moved in this past week. 
> 
> The house is a custom build on a massive lot, close to Crescent Beach + White Rock, walk in closets + ensuites for each bedroom, wine room, theater area, stamped concrete patios w/heaters, etc etc. 
> 
> The view:



Congrats bro! Exciting times.

----------


## taemo

> Vtec or non-vtec? The 1.7 vtec have headgasket problems, god damn nightmare. #neveragain



D17A1 on 4 speed AT, a slight downgrade from our 98 Civic Si  :ROFL!:

----------


## Disoblige

> D17A1 on 4 speed AT, a slight downgrade from our 98 Civic Si



The red headed step child of Honda motors, lol.

----------


## Crazyjoker77

Bought a new mouse pad because I wore through the old one. 12$ off aliexpress for this RGB edgelit one.

----------


## JfuckinC

> Bought a new mouse pad because I wore through the old one. 12$ off aliexpress for this RGB edgelit one.
> 
> *Pics of nerd lair*



What's the story with that monitor mount?! did you just use a double and have the one on the desk? i like that setup, i just have three all beside eachother at work, gotta look around a lot.... haha

----------


## Crazyjoker77

> What's the story with that monitor mount?! did you just use a double and have the one on the desk? i like that setup, i just have three all beside eachother at work, gotta look around a lot.... haha



Ya its this mount

https://www.amazon.com/Mount-Articul...ateway&sr=8-16 

Kinda pricey but allows me to swing them down in front of the speakers in portrait mode if I need. Adjusts every way you can imagine.

----------


## JfuckinC

> Ya its this mount
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Mount-Articul...ateway&sr=8-16 
> 
> Kinda pricey but allows me to swing them down in front of the speakers in portrait mode if I need. Adjusts every way you can imagine.



Sweet deal, thanks. That layout just looks way better!

----------


## prae

that is the mother of all meat beating caves. I want one just like it

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> that is the mother of all meat beating caves. I want one just like it



A Masterbatorium

----------


## Disoblige

Those are also black lights so you know where to clean when you jizz everywhere.

----------


## D'z Nutz

> Those are also black lights so you know where to clean when you jizz everywhere.



Clean it up? Fuck that, it'll just add to the effect.

----------


## Tik-Tok

It's "art"

----------


## msommers

Ghost ectoplasm

----------


## JfuckinC

Guys its a WackOffice

----------


## D'z Nutz

> Ghost ectoplasm



If it's black light

----------


## Crazyjoker77

> If it's black light



They are not black lights just 10meters of RGB strips.



I did have a 4ft flourescent blacklight fixture on the back wall but quickly removed that and bought the new shiny chair in the pics.

***this message typed entirely with left hand***

----------


## rvd

^^ Do you like daggers ?

----------


## bjstare

Bought a couple'a these babies, 0-1" and 1-2"

----------


## jwslam

> ***this message typed entirely with left hand***



You should try "the stranger" some time. (see urbandictionary)

----------


## spikerS

> You should try "the stranger" some time. (see urbandictionary)



I am afraid of urban dictionary. It has ruined so many things for me.

But I assume we are talking about the Gone in 60 seconds scene?

----------


## Swank

> Bought a new mouse pad because I wore through the old one. 12$ off aliexpress for this RGB edgelit one.



Didn't know those existed until I saw yours, got mine on Saturday, love it!

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

Picked this up on Saturday:

----------


## lilmira

> Picked this up on Saturday:



Wonder why you picked that colour hmmmmm

----------


## D'z Nutz

> Picked this up on Saturday:



That's pretty sweet. Love the colour!

----------


## Brent.ff

yup color is great

----------


## Kijho

Hey LDS we both did our vehicle things then on Saturday it seems  :Clap: 


Signed the papers, don't pick it up till later this month though! 
2018 MT09

----------


## schocker

> Picked this up on Saturday:



Nice car, the rabbits are very cool except for the cheapass decal they put on the canadian vs us. Is that the one from south centre showroom? I checked that one out when I picked up my golf.

----------


## blitz

My sweet new purchase:

2014 Ford Transit Connect, titanium with the Fiesta 1.6 Ecoboost Engine. New springs/struts shipped from the UK today, I have Focus RS rims in my garage, and need to figure out where to go for a tune.

----------


## taemo

> My sweet new purchase:
> 
> 2014 Ford Transit Connect, titanium with the Fiesta 1.6 Ecoboost Engine. New springs/struts shipped from the UK today, I have Focus RS rims in my garage, and need to figure out where to go for a tune.




oh nice! are you using this to haul more stuff or turning it into a camper van?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> My sweet new purchase:



Nice. Very flexible vehicle and lots of opportunities. Plans?

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> Nice car, the rabbits are very cool except for the cheapass decal they put on the canadian vs us. Is that the one from south centre showroom? I checked that one out when I picked up my golf.



I've heard rumors that they mail you a legit chrome rabbit badge? That would be nice. It's from 5th Ave.

----------


## blitz

> oh nice! are you using this to haul more stuff or turning it into a camper van?






> Nice. Very flexible vehicle and lots of opportunities. Plans?



It's a kids, dog, and lumber hauling adventure machine! It's the long wheel base so it has 7 seats, but the last row will normally be folded for cargo. No camping conversion, I need the versatility.

----------


## JfuckinC

> It's a kids, dog, and lumber hauling adventure machine! It's the long wheel base so it has 7 seats, but the last row will normally be folded for cargo. No camping conversion, I need the versatility.



I know a guy trying to sell some nice volvo rims that might look good on that thing if you're interested instead of the Focus rims.

----------


## speedog

> My sweet new purchase:
> 
> 2014 Ford Transit Connect, titanium with the Fiesta 1.6 Ecoboost Engine. New springs/struts shipped from the UK today, I have Focus RS rims in my garage, and need to figure out where to go for a tune.



I thought vans were something no one would buy anymore not that I do not disapprove as we owned a couple when the kids were younger. Congrats, way more convenient for a family than any wagon or SUV/CUV.

----------


## blitz

> I know a guy trying to sell some nice volvo rims that might look good on that thing if you're interested instead of the Focus rims.



Send me a link or a photo, I'll take a look.




> I thought vans were something no one would buy anymore not that I do not disapprove as we owned a couple when the kids were younger. Congrats, way more convenient for a family than any wagon or SUV/CUV.



I looked at a lot of options, 2nd runner up was an Ecoboost Ford Flex. No comparison in interior space though, that was the deciding factor.

----------


## sabad66

Steal of a deal at $398. There’s a few more left at country hills Home Depot

----------


## killramos

Something that has really fallen by the wayside the past couple years has been my bbq. So making the effort to make something awesome this weekend.

Here is to not fucking it up!

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## finboy

> Steal of a deal at $398. There’s a few more left at country hills Home Depot



Thought about this, but went with the Milwaukee pack out setup as I don’t have a good garage for a stationary cabinet yet.

----------


## Perfect Dark

> Steal of a deal at $398. There’s a few more left at country hills Home Depot



Just to confirm, this is the 42 inch one? If so I'm heading to HD to get some money back for the one I bought a couple of weeks ago haha.

----------


## dj_rice

> Just to confirm, this is the 42 inch one? If so I'm heading to HD to get some money back for the one I bought a couple of weeks ago haha.



https://forums.redflagdeals.com/home...order-2275343/

----------


## sabad66

^ yup that’s the one and also the thread that informed me lol. Site shows 598 but in store is 398

----------


## schocker

> Something that has really fallen by the wayside the past couple years has been my bbq. So making the effort to make something awesome this weekend.
> 
> Here is to not fucking it up!



plz take some picture of the finished product next to some wide tires.

----------


## killramos

> plz take some picture of the finished product next to some wide tires.



Ill toss pics in the BBQ thread. Great Success.

Tires are next week. Got to stagger my content.  :ROFL!:

----------


## R-Audi

Needed a small chainsaw for tree trimming in the yard.. this one had decent reviews (WG303.1) and was on sale an Amazon for $134.99. Happy to not have to deal with mixing fuel.

Also have the Worx leafblower, and have been quite happy with it.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Tour inside a volcano in Iceland:

https://insidethevolcano.com/the-tour/

----------


## SKR

A couple of these for my race car.

----------


## adam c

new mattress, currently on sale
https://www.sleepcountry.ca/bloom-airtm-5

----------


## sabad66

Getting it installed on the 26th. Should be able to sleep soundly all summer  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## chongkee_

> Getting it installed on the 26th. Should be able to sleep soundly all summer



Who's installing it?

----------


## sabad66

> Who's installing it?



company called Lendrix. I posted some details in the AC thread.

----------


## AndyL

Best 2$ I never spent... On the tricycle of course. The princess cost a ton more lol

----------


## Clever

> new mattress, currently on sale
> https://www.sleepcountry.ca/bloom-airtm-5



Interesting, I might have to check out the king, reviews are pretty good.

----------


## Paul

Doubled down on another tow rig. Love the older style Armada, had too many friends having issues with their newt QX56/80s I decided not to deviate

----------


## max_boost

> Picked this up on Saturday:



perfect given your name

----------


## nismodrifter

Amazon basics 24 pack microfiber rags. These are pretty good.

The absolute best rags IMO are Arm & Hammer ones from Dollarama (sold as singles, $1.58 each or something like that). OCD problems.

----------


## JfuckinC



----------


## schocker

How do we know you don't just have tiny hands?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> How do we know you don't just have tiny hands?



It's probably a motorbike tire.

----------


## speedog

Never a banana around when you really need one.

----------


## JfuckinC

> How do we know you don't just have tiny hands?



Hahaha good point. Everything is relative. That’s my cousins hand though.

----------


## nismodrifter

> Never a banana around when you really need one.



 :ROFL!:  :ROFL!: 

This.

Need banana for reference.

----------


## Sentry

Rooty tooty point and shooty. Belated birthday present to myself.

----------


## killramos

Great find! Looks in awesome condition.

----------


## AndyL

Probably only exciting to me, but wall control vertical panel pegboard  :Wink:

----------


## killramos

Repost from my tire thread but... New Rubber for the summer toy!

Excuse the filthy rim...

----------


## Buster

They look lightly buttered...just the way I like em.

----------


## killramos

> They look lightly buttered...just the way I like em.



Slick on the sides, sticky on the bottom. The way god intended!

Biggest issue is the raised eyebrows from the wife when i tried to explain why i replaced tires that "weren't worn out"

----------


## Sentry

Solution, kill them dead next time before replacing.

----------


## Buster

> Solution, kill them dead next time before replacing.



seriously! What the hell?

----------


## killramos

My theory was life is too short to go one more season with tires I don't like.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> My theory was life is too short to go one more season with tires I don't like.



Why didn't you just rip a sick burnout in the parking lot at UrbanX? There's more than one way to burn off a set of tires.

----------


## killramos

> Why didn't you just rip a sick burnout in the parking lot at UrbanX? There's more than one way to burn off a set of tires.



haha there may have been a bit of extra tire smoke this week prior to the new ones going on, that's pretty much the only thing the last set was good for. That still only helps the rears.

Figure there will be someone who will take the dunlop's off my hands who aren't nearly as picky as me.

----------


## Buster

@tirebob
 if killramos shows up again with tires that aren't down to the belts call me and send him back out to the parking lot

----------


## killramos

:ROFL!:

----------


## tirebob

> @tirebob
>  if killramos shows up again with tires that aren't down to the belts call me and send him back out to the parking lot



 :thumbs up:

----------


## Mista Bob

Picked this up today, now I just need to find myself a good 72mm polarizer

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Picked this up today, now I just need to find myself a good 72mm polarizer



This is a really good price for a quality, wide-angle compatible polarizer that is made in Japan:

https://www.amazon.ca/Hoya-Ultra-Thi...gateway&sr=8-3

It will also still take your OEM lens cap, which is always something I look for (many do not). It's even cheaper in CAD than it is in USD at B&H.

The crooks at Vistek want $130 for this exact same thing lol.

----------


## Mista Bob

> The crooks at Vistek want $130 for this exact same thing lol.



It's strange, seems the local prices on filters are all amazingly bad. Rest of the camera gear in local stores doesn't seem quite as out of line vs the internets.

----------


## msommers

High margins on filters, memory cards, bags etc. Lenses and cameras have typically 8-12% margins, sometimes less.

----------


## Sentry

Ah hell, one more pic since it arrived in the post yesterday. Rex approves.

----------


## cyra1ax

Had my eye on one of these for a while. This finally came up at the right price.

----------


## Kijho

> Had my eye on one of these for a while. This finally came up at the right price.



Nice! I really like mine (similar one)

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> Had my eye on one of these for a while. This finally came up at the right price.



I've had that one for a few years now, good box and the work platform is handy. Don't overload the main drawer and you'll be fine.

----------


## cyra1ax

> I've had that one for a few years now, good box and the work platform is handy. Don't overload the main drawer and you'll be fine.



Sweet, I've just got screwdrivers and other little hand tools in the main drawer so it should be OK. 

Anyone know what to do with old toolboxes? Metal recycler? Dump?

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'll take your old ones. Need spares.

----------


## cyra1ax

> I'll take your old ones. Need spares.



You don't want them haha, the bearings are shot, three drawers were overloaded so they're opening on an angle.

----------


## nismodrifter

> Had my eye on one of these for a while. This finally came up at the right price.



Nice! Good price! 

We just moved into our new place like 3 wks ago and I'm itching to get garage stuff. Refuse to pay ridiculous regular price (and sometimes sale price). Seems like I've really got to narrow down exactly what I want, and then just wait it out, as it seems like everything eventually does go on sale.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> Sweet, I've just got screwdrivers and other little hand tools in the main drawer so it should be OK.



Oh yeah, you'll never hurt it with misc stuff like that. The guy I saw that wrecked his had like 150lbs of sockets in the main drawer.

----------


## sabad66

Those Husky toolboxes are really good deals lately. I wonder why they are clearing them out... maybe just new models coming along? I'm really happy with my 41" 2 piece one. Fits pretty much all my tools so the wife is happy now that the garage is much cleaner and organized.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

They seem to clear them out annually for some reason, maybe to free up endcap space for spring construction season. I bought the 46" workstation 4 years ago for the same price that cyra1ax did, the only thing they've changed in that time is the casters.

----------


## schocker

Not entirely sure I needed this but should help with polishing 
» Click image for larger version

----------


## Graham_A_M

https://i.ytimg.com/vi/t2oAzLUZAgc/hqdefault.jpg

Bought a 2016 Duramax for my farm. 100k km's for 50k.

----------


## Sky

$4 each at Dollarama, I like that it has temp, humidity and time. Other units are more money and may not have all three.

----------


## nismodrifter

Some stuff from Chemical Guys. V36 and V38 + pads. Going to polish the Infiniti this weekend.

----------


## ZenOps

LEORY 5V 10W att Backpack solar panel, hopefully uses SunPower panels. Expecting at least 2.5 watts (USB 2.0 standard 500 milliamps @ 5V) but hoping for 4.5 watts (USB 3.0 900 milliamps @ 5V) Not expecting 1200 millamps at 5V.

Pokémon go addition to a battery bank that has passive charge on discharge - relatively new tech idea.

----------


## R154



----------


## Kijho

Picked up the MT09 this weekend!  :Big Grin:  

Untitled by Spencer, on Flickr

----------


## speedog

Gag gift for someone...

----------


## gmc72

> Picked up the MT09 this weekend!  
> 
> Untitled by Spencer, on Flickr



That's a gorgeous looking bike!!

----------


## killramos

New toy for the Jeep.

Need to resist the continuous urge for more Jeep toys...

----------


## killramos

New Bellroy came in (that was fast)

I really need to get rid of some cards though...

----------


## schocker

At lunch I went to carzilla and can no longer do math in my head so spent way more than I thought  :ROFL!: 
» Click image for larger version
» Click image for larger version
» Click image for larger version
» Click image for larger version
» Click image for larger version
» Click image for larger version
» Click image for larger version
Then some brush/pads etc. and of course a squash air freshener. Soon grimace will be clean.

----------


## KPHMPH

Does Carzilla employees give recommendations on products? 

I need some stuff but I’m not actually sure what I need.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## speedog

$34 part that saved me the cost of a new 50 gallon water heater, a very difficult to find part but am very happy that I only spent $34 instead of $750+ to get hot water again. The thing almost looks alien in a way.

----------


## HiSpec

> » Click image for larger version



Great choice on the power lock. It goes great with Collinite 845. Best combo on top of any coating.

----------


## schocker

> Does Carzilla employees give recommendations on products? 
> 
> I need some stuff but I’m not actually sure what I need.



Yeah, the owner is very knowledgeable and would be able to give advice/recommendations.




> Great choice on the power lock. It goes great with Collinite 845. Best combo on top of any coating.



Yeah, I am going to try that at least come fall time. Might try the dodo juice now and see how long it lasts.

----------


## killramos

> Nice humble brag with your 200K minimum household income card! 
> 
> 
> (Just teasing you, this is pretty much par for the course in the wallet setup thread, lol)



As per the CC thread. Those are much closer to guidelines than hard rules. If you want to pay their stupid fee they will happily take your money.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## Strider

> As per the CC thread. Those are much closer to guidelines than hard rules. If you want to pay their stupid fee they will happily take your money.



For only $100 more in annual fees (after annual travel credit), I found the AMEX Plat was way better than the TD privilege card... and now it's metal so you can impress the grocery store cashier even more.

But, suffice it to say neither was really worth $400+/year for me... only the churning for points made it worthwhile.

----------


## killramos

My issue is no one accepts Amex lol, especially in Europe.

I have no interest in paying a big fee for a card I can’t use everywhere.

I also get a good chunk of the IP fee rebated which lowers my cost. I am pretty tied to holding at least some kind of Avion card until I drain my points balance down.

Unfortunately I actually spend enough on my visa to make the IP worth it over the infinite.

----------


## Disoblige

lol $200k household is a humble brag?
I'll stick with my $39/yr rewards CC thanks  :Big Grin:

----------


## SkiBum5.0



----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## max_boost

Show me $200k cash sitting in your bank account and then ask Beyond what you should do with it would be a cooler humble brag  :Big Grin:

----------


## Team_Mclaren

> Show me $200k cash sitting in your bank account and then ask Beyond what you should do with it would be a cooler humble brag



too easy man, cash advance from HELCO then pay it back in an hour, doesnt even cost a penny

----------


## Buster

> My issue is no one accepts Amex lol, especially in Europe.
> 
> I have no interest in paying a big fee for a card I can’t use everywhere.
> 
> I also get a good chunk of the IP fee rebated which lowers my cost. I am pretty tied to holding at least some kind of Avion card until I drain my points balance down.
> 
> Unfortunately I actually spend enough on my visa to make the IP worth it over the infinite.



You're kinda tied to Aeroplan with the IP card, aren't you?

----------


## killramos

> You're kinda tied to Aeroplan with the IP card, aren't you?



Mines the RBC card, so Avion. Which just got a lot better since there is no minimum 14 day booking period any more.

You can also convert to BA Avios a few times a year with a pretty decent conversion rate. I can also convert my points to WJ dollars as well but the redemption rate isn’t as stellar.

Not a perfect program, but flight redemptions are 2.2-2.9% back and you can book with any airline.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Avion is a good program, any airline, any flight.

----------


## Buster

I think the TD one is just aeroplan

----------


## killramos

I have redeemed for ~4,500 dollars in flights in the past year. It doesn’t reduce your cost to zero, but as long as you use it on flights that would have otherwise been expensive (750 ticket cost round trip within NA) it works out pretty good. That redemption is ~2.7% earnings per dollar spent on the card not including bonus point promos which raise the rate.

----------


## brucebanner

Did a thing. No more Golf R

----------


## Brent.ff

daaaaaaaaaamn. I saw a 4runner in that color the other day and didnt know it was a new option. LOVE it

----------


## speedog

> Did a thing. No more Golf R



That's quite a change, next thing we'll see is rage2 buying a lifted Ram with the extendable trailer mirrors.

----------


## brucebanner

> daaaaaaaaaamn. I saw a 4runner in that color the other day and didnt know it was a new option. LOVE it



This is calvary blue, the 4 runner may have been voodoo blue. I saw one about a month ago and it looked so good. 




> That's quite a change, next thing we'll see is rage2 buying a lifted Ram with the extendable trailer mirrors.



My previous 2 vehicles prior to the golf were f150s, I was ready to get back into a truck for a daily. I am however on the hunt for a summer car as well since I sold what I had a few weeks ago.

----------


## Brent.ff

ugh i dont even know which is better. either way, nice truck!

----------


## msommers

That Voodoo Blue is so hot right now! TRD Pro only in the 4R best I can tell.

God damn I want that!

----------


## 88CRX

> That Voodoo Blue is so hot right now! TRD Pro only in the 4R best I can tell.
> 
> God damn I want that!



TRD Pro Taco comes in Voodoo Blue too. It is crazy bright.

But how about that 2020 Army Green! I'l take one of those please and thank you.

----------


## Chester

Some distillate to brighten my day

----------


## nismodrifter

Husqvarna 129c. 

» Click image for larger version

----------


## JfuckinC



----------


## ZenOps

Listerine Total Care 8 in 1, purple colour. "Clean Mint" my ass. You can actually taste the 0.05% fluoride goodness, like teen spirit.

Hasn't turned my teeth black yet, but there is still time.

----------


## brucebanner

> 



They're going to look great on your camaro.

----------


## never

> They're going to look great on your camaro.



Yeah, they’ll look sweet!

----------


## JfuckinC

Thanks guys. got a lot of work to go to get there haha.

----------


## Maxt

I've wanted this book forever, my wife actually bought it for me.

----------


## cyra1ax

Running out of storage for my Plex server.

Sidebar: how do you do strikethrough?! doesnt seem to work.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> Sidebar: how do you do strikethrough?! doesnt seem to work.



I don't believe strikethrough is available on our forum software, or at least not configured to be.

----------


## gmc72

Just got these installed today (WHOOPS)


I guess the snow is my fault for getting these and taking off my winter tires.

----------


## R-Audi

> This is calvary blue, the 4 runner may have been voodoo blue. I saw one about a month ago and it looked so good.



Calvary Blue was available in the 2018 4runner TRD Pro as well.

----------


## andyg16

> 



You're going to have to start a build thread after dropping a bomb like that! :Love:

----------


## brucebanner

> Calvary Blue was available in the 2018 4runner TRD Pro as well.



Was just pointing out both blues. I really like both, but wouldn't of even known of them without seeing each in person. I'm new to the Toyota world haha.

----------


## Darkane

> Attachment 85800
> I've wanted this book forever, my wife actually bought it for me.



Sweet. Whatre you building? Or just like the theory side?

----------


## Maxt

> Sweet. What’re you building? Or just like the theory side?



 I like the theory side, but interested in getting the most out of a stroker 440 build coming up. Also found that googling the subject of manifold runner length on turbo applications produces a lot of conflicting information, so wanted the real low down on the subject.

----------


## killramos

New 27 monitor for the home office, its not perfect but for the price it checks all the boxes for what I need.

Kicked my ass when I spent an hour trying to figure out why my laptop wouldnt talk to it at 60Hz...

Turns out laptop was only HDMI 1.4 haha, nothing a cheap usb-c to DP cable off amazon wont fix.

----------


## adam c

https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/b...7206p.html#srp

$24, not bad

----------


## ZenOps

TOPK micro USB cable with built in volt/amp meter. Finally get around to testing all the crap USB outlets.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Decided to treat myself to first/business class on Iceland Air:

----------


## Brent.ff

> Decided to treat myself to first/business class on Iceland Air:

----------


## HiTempguy1

Thieman 1500lb liftgate for the shop truck (not my truck pictured, but the correct model on the same truck year). The ol' Larin Hitch Lift did a lot of work over the past three years, but time to upgrade, moving way too much product to not have a proper setup.

Old Hitch Lift-

----------


## spikerS

$400 worth of testing supplies for 1 month. Will use these for a 2 week stretch each when my fingers need a break from being stabbed too much.

Fucking diabetes is expensive.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> $400 worth of testing supplies for 1 month. Will use these for a 2 week stretch each when my fingers need a break from being stabbed too much.
> 
> Fucking diabetes is expensive.



And not covered by Canadian health care. Because, you know, you don't need diabetes equipment to live or anything.

When I saw you posted in this thread, I though it was going to be your new truck.

----------


## redblack

...

----------


## spikerS

> And not covered by Canadian health care. Because, you know, you don't need diabetes equipment to live or anything.



Right? Thankfully my health benefits through work and Baygirl's combined with mine, I think I am out of pocket about $10 so far, and have easily had about $2000 worth of tests, supplies and whatnot coverd so far. So, I am not going to complain too loudly.




> When I saw you posted in this thread, I though it was going to be your new truck.



LOL, I am being VERY picky about my next truck. Haven't pulled the trigger on anything yet, came somewhat close on a new Power Wagon, and again on a Rebel, but, numbers just are not there quite yet. We are fairly close though. Just a matter of time.

----------


## J.M.

> A little bit over kill for the home garage but it’s freaking awesome.



Probably the best one out on the market right now. You can also grab the protection boot if you don’t wanna scratch it all up.

----------


## nismodrifter

On sale. 
I've got central vac in the garage, but I know that I'll be needing to vacuum drywall dust/debris at some point, so this wet/dry better serves my purposes for stuff in the garage + out doors.

https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/m...-0540252p.html

Also:
https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/m...0017p.html#srp

----------


## Sugarphreak

....

----------


## killramos

Sounds like Vancouver student life alright

----------


## heavyfuel

I'm pretty proud of this one... found a basic beat up Casio G-Shock GA-110 on Kijiji for $75, stripped it down cleaned it up and wrapped it in this custom Rasta colours bezel that I found on Ebay for $60. 

Stay tuned, I have another super cool case on the way.

----------


## Buster

Otto Wild overhead broiler. For dem steaks.

----------


## Sentry

5 gallons of mercury, some idiot was selling it for only 20 bucks. Score!

----------


## firebane

> 5 gallons of mercury, some idiot was selling it for only 20 bucks. Score!



Drink it! Might turn into Quicksilver.

----------


## finboy

> 5 gallons of mercury, some idiot was selling it for only 20 bucks. Score!



 :ROFL!:  :ROFL!:  :ROFL!:

----------


## KRyn

> Otto Wild overhead broiler. For dem steaks.
> 
> Attachment 86024



Damn, that thing is pimpin. I just picked up a new BBQ with an infrared side burner I look forward to finishing many a steak on.

Let me know when you start taking reservations for hanging space in your dry aging fridge!  :thumbs up:

----------


## BavarianBeast



----------


## killramos

Finally hit a critical mass of burn outs to replace all my potlights.

Im not as much of an LED nerd as some people in the LED thread, but decent philips fully dimmable instant on etc. for 6.50 ea seemed as good a deal as any.

Lady at Home Depot was foaming at the mouth about how big is your house while pulling them down from the top shelf lol

https://www.homedepot.ca/product/phi...ar-/1000664138

----------


## Brent.ff



----------


## D'z Nutz

Nice, what made you pick that over the Specialized? I was hoping you'd go for that just cause of the colour alone haha

----------


## heavyfuel



----------


## 03ozwhip

> 



In the spirit of this, I picked this up last weekend...

----------


## heavyfuel

> In the spirit of this, I picked this up last weekend...



My favorite Geto Boys track for sure!

----------


## Brent.ff

> Nice, what made you pick that over the Specialized? I was hoping you'd go for that just cause of the colour alone haha



- new version Ultgera 
- disc
- slight weight advantage 
- not that color! Haha that was way too in your face

----------


## 03ozwhip

> My favorite Geto Boys track for sure!



One of my faves of all time. Found this gem at Hot Wax, I've never seen it before.

----------


## speedog

Lobster on the menu tonight, celebrating 29 years of marriage today.

----------


## blitz

> Lobster on the menu tonight, celebrating 29 years of marriage today.



Real lobster? Or ditch lobster?

Congrats!

----------


## speedog

> Real lobster? Or ditch lobster?
> 
> Congrats!



If the ditch lobsters have gotten that big then we're in trouble. My eldest is missing out but he is in NYC with his GF so he's most likely okay with it.

----------


## heavyfuel

This custom band and bezel just came in today, just slapped together the newest addition to my G-Shock collection.

----------


## sabad66

> Finally hit a critical mass of burn outs to replace all my potlights.
> 
> I’m not as much of an LED nerd as some people in the LED thread, but decent philips fully dimmable instant on etc. for 6.50 ea seemed as good a deal as any.
> 
> Lady at Home Depot was foaming at the mouth about “how big is your house” while pulling them down from the top shelf lol
> 
> https://www.homedepot.ca/product/phi...ar-/1000664138



thats a good deal, thanks for the heads up. Just ordered 10 for an instore pickup.

----------


## killramos

They are great lights. I’m super pleased with them. Exactly the same colour/feel as my incandescents but with none of the heat generated.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> Finally hit a critical mass of burn outs to replace all my potlights.
> 
> I’m not as much of an LED nerd as some people in the LED thread, but decent philips fully dimmable instant on etc. for 6.50 ea seemed as good a deal as any.
> 
> Lady at Home Depot was foaming at the mouth about “how big is your house” while pulling them down from the top shelf lol
> 
> https://www.homedepot.ca/product/phi...ar-/1000664138



Nice. Been meaning to replace all my basement ones with dimmable LEDs. thanks!

----------


## sabad66

Had a bunch of Dream Air Miles to use up so decided to take advantage of this one day deal to grab this Breville The Grind Control coffee maker. Will be nice to start using whole beans instead of preground.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Had a bunch of Dream Air Miles to use up so decided to take advantage of this one day deal to grab this Breville The Grind Control coffee maker. Will be nice to start using whole beans instead of preground.




I have the older version of this and I still think it's the best coffee maker out there. Basically fresh ground french press coffee by the cup.

----------


## cyra1ax

> Had a bunch of Dream Air Miles to use up so decided to take advantage of this one day deal to grab this Breville The Grind Control coffee maker. Will be nice to start using whole beans instead of preground.



I have this one, and I love it. IMO the gold basket lets quite a bit of grounds through so I've just been using the massive pack of paper filters from Costco that I got like two years ago. I have a love/hate relationship with the carafe, the reviews are correct in that it is slightly hard to get ALL the coffee out of it, but I've brought it along on a road trip to Vancouver and the coffee inside was still warm by the time I got there(11hrs or so). It'll take a couple of cups to dial in the ground size and strength but once you have it figured out, its as simple as hitting go.

----------


## sabad66

> I have the older version of this and I still think it's the best coffee maker out there. Basically fresh ground french press coffee by the cup.






> I have this one, and I love it. IMO the gold basket lets quite a bit of grounds through so I've just been using the massive pack of paper filters from Costco that I got like two years ago. I have a love/hate relationship with the carafe, the reviews are correct in that it is slightly hard to get ALL the coffee out of it, but I've brought it along on a road trip to Vancouver and the coffee inside was still warm by the time I got there(11hrs or so). It'll take a couple of cups to dial in the ground size and strength but once you have it figured out, its as simple as hitting go.



Awesome, glad to hear you guys like this model. 

Yep, the two biggest complaints from the reviews I saw were the carafe (leaves about 1 cup left?) and the reliability (apparently a lot of people get a 001 error after a year or so).

Don’t mind the carafe issue since I usually never finish a whole pot and will probably use the single cup feature, but a bit worried about the reliability. If I can get 2 years out of it I’ll be happy, especially considering I didn’t really pay cash for it. I think I read it has a 2 yr factory warranty but not sure if that applies if you got it free from a rewards program?

----------


## cyra1ax

> If I can get 2 years out of it I’ll be happy, especially considering I didn’t really pay cash for it. I think I read it has a 2 yr factory warranty but not sure if that applies if you got it free from a rewards program?



*knock on wood*I've had mine for four years FWIW. I do run vinegar through the hot water tank once a year and clean the grinder at the same time. To be fair, mine doesn't run daily but it's definitely gotten more than two years use through it.

----------


## GOnSHO

Galaxy S10+ 


Oakley Holbrook Metal

----------


## Perfect Dark

We've decided that we want to go to Disney more so put in an offer to buy more vacation points....this time at a place called Saratoga Resort.

----------


## Sugarphreak

....

----------


## KPHMPH

Obviously someone on your account has been searching pleasure items :lol:

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Obviously someone on your account has been searching pleasure items :lol:



But, he doesn't share his account with anyone... oh... OHHHH.

----------


## lilmira

lucky patio furniture will be saved by the cover

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## benyl

> It is Amazon, not google, haha. It picked up "patio" in the search word



Amazon totally has a search engine that is optimized based on past searches. It may not be google, but someone on your PC has been search for pleasure items... hahaha

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> the opening page definitely shows me similar items, but when you search for a specific item the non-sponsored results are related to that.
> 
> If i was searching for pleasure items on amazon before i'd say it, i have no shame... You should know that by now, haha



psssst. He's insinuating that your wife/partner/husband is unhappy.

....
....
....

Stupid forum won't let me post that in all caps and keeps knocking it back down to lowercase.

----------


## BavarianBeast

New Apple air pods

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## Brent.ff

> My wife does use my Amazon account... I know this because sometimes when I am looking something up at school with a classmate like pens or books, my front page is all models showing off bra's, panties, and cute cat socks with little ears.
> 
> "Oh... heh heh... guess my um... uh... oh... hmmmm"



...and vibrators. Don't fight it

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## Brent.ff

> haha, i suppose
> 
> did purchase something interesting from bangood recently for a fathers day gift: An astrolux mf01 fleshlight




ftfy

----------


## Ekliptix

> haha, I suppose
> 
> 
> I did purchase something interesting from Bangood recently for a fathers day gift: An Astrolux MF01 flashlight
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently it will do 12,000 lumins



$500, why? And this is coming from someone who likes really bright flashlights.
Edit: $500 on amazon, $75USD on Bangood (new site to me). So does that thing require special batteries?

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## Ekliptix

> I think I am into it for about ~130$ CAD including same Samsung batteries, so it wasn't that bad



Did you get a charger from that site too? I'm curious about the battery life, etc. I'm sure it's hella bright.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## tha_bandit

> Banggood ...... vibrators ....



Makes sense

----------


## nzwasp

Decided my watch was reminding me too many times to stand up.
Also $250 off at Memory Express at the moment

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Mmmm, delicious rubber.

----------


## killramos

> Mmmm, delicious rubber.



Nice!!!

I have new rubber going on the Jeep tomorrow as well. Just a set of Duratracs so nothing too hardcore. 

Same height as stock just a little bit wider all around though.

Tires make me unreasonably happy.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> Nice!!!
> 
> I have new rubber going on the Jeep tomorrow as well. Just a set of Duratracs so nothing too hardcore. 
> 
> Same height as stock just a little bit wider all around though.
> 
> Tires make me unreasonably happy.



Right on! Duratracs are great all-around tires and surprisingly good in the winter too. I'm going up an inch in diameter and an inch in width over my last set, granted that's 6" over stock.

----------


## killramos

> Right on! Duratracs are great all-around tires and surprisingly good in the winter too. I'm going up an inch in diameter and an inch in width over my last set, granted that's 6" over stock.



I really hummed and hawed for a long time over what I would end up getting for size.

For a car that's 90% (ok 99%) a paved road commuter from my house to the parkade at work for me I was never going to go as far as a lift, maybe a high quality leveling kit at most. 33's would have been my preference in a perfect world, but I would have needed to go LT in the sizes that worked which not only added a ton of cost, but I managed to convince myself that E would have been genuinely worse overall due to cupping etc. on a Wrangler. And really only gets me 5% more clearance for a lot of pain and cost. The 11" wide versus 10" wide should help a ton aesthetically, and the better tires should do wonders beyond the Duelers it came with. It will be as capable as I ever need it to be.

6" bigger would be hilarious haha.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Oh yeah, those stock Duelers are hot garbage, Duratracs will be a huge improvement. Cupping is more of a tire pressure thing in my experience but the E ranges definitely have stiffer sidewalls.

----------


## ExtraSlow

If you can use P rated tire, never, ever use e rated.

----------


## bjstare

> Tires make me unreasonably happy.



Or unreasonably unhappy. I think beyond heard about how shitty your car's stock dunlops were for a year  :ROFL!:

----------


## killramos

> Or unreasonably unhappy. I think beyond heard about how shitty your car's stock dunlops were for a year



High highs and low lows

----------


## ExtraSlow

@shakalaka
, you are my hero.

----------


## Darkane

No pics, but I ordered the race ramp 67”, extra wide and tall with the extended ramps. 

6.6 degree approach angle. FINALLY I can drive my car on ramps, but still barely at that lol. 

Damn low cars with big splitters.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> If you can use P rated tire, never, ever use e rated.



Agreed if you never leave pavement, but LT/E sidewall >>> P sidewall on rocks. Been there, done that, won't do it again!

----------


## killramos

> Agreed if you never leave pavement, but LT/E sidewall >>> P sidewall on rocks. Been there, done that, won't do it again!



On that topic, if you air down a bit off-road, does going E help you much on a light vehicle (Back to my cupping question)?

Sidewall strength is a tough compromise for sure.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

I was searching for some patio tables and these came up. Wtf is that second item?

----------


## Tik-Tok

> I was searching for some patio tables and these came up. Wtf is that second item?



A sex toy.

----------


## bjstare

> I was searching for some patio tables and these came up. Wtf is that second item?



.... it's exactly what it says in the description? Table for a balcony. Hangs on the railing.

----------


## killramos

Nice! I like the JL’s, nice refinement on the JK all around really.

What’s the ETorque? A temp increase in boost?

- - - Updated - - -




> .... it's exactly what it says in the description? Table for a balcony. Hangs on the railing.



The joke > You

Haha

----------


## bjstare

> The joke > You
> 
> Haha



God I'm dumb sometimes.

----------


## nismodrifter

First furniture purchase for our new house....and it's for the deck. With such great weather we really want to be sitting outside. 

Patio set: 



Comes with ottomans x 2 as well. I'll be assembling that table today. Wife will spruce it up with some cushions etc.

Watching the Raptors game outside on the deck tonight  :Big Grin:

----------


## roopi

How does the tv perform in the winter? I've been thinking of an outdoor tv by my hottub but figured it wouldn't do to well.

----------


## killramos

> How does the tv perform in the winter? I've been thinking of an outdoor tv by my hottub but figured it wouldn't do to well.



#yvr

----------


## ShermanEF9



----------


## prae

> 



is that.... uhm.... do you put your dick in that?

'sup with all the beyond sex toy posts this week

----------


## spike98

> On that topic, if you air down a bit off-road, does going E help you much on a light vehicle (Back to my cupping question)?
> 
> Sidewall strength is a tough compromise for sure.



I need E rated tires for when i tow. I air down when i dont. I used the load tables for the tires i had and based the pressures on the actual axle weight measured at a Cat scale. Confirmed with a chalk test (you can google this) to be sure i was getting uniform tread contact. OEM has my tires at 80PSI and road like a train unloaded. I daily ran 50 front 40 rear unloaded for a substantial improvement in ride quality.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

Yeah you definitely need to air up and down with the E load range tires. I run like at 55/55 for daily driving and 55/75 when towing.

----------


## spike98

> Yeah you definitely need to air up and down with the E load range tires. I run like at 55/55 for daily driving and 55/75 when towing.




Carefull with the PSI on the front while towing, if you are a diesel and put 1000lbs on the truck, you are likely under inflated.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> Carefull with the PSI on the front while towing, if you are a diesel and put 1000lbs on the truck, you are likely under inflated.



Interesting I didn’t think about that. Door placard specs are 55/80, it’s a 06 extended cab short box diesel.

----------


## spike98

> Interesting I didn’t think about that. Door placard specs are 55/80, it’s a 06 extended cab short box diesel.



Good peace of mind to get the load tables and double check.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> Good peace of mind to get the load tables and double check.



Can you point me in the direction of where I can find them? I assume a lot of it is based on tongue and gross weight?

----------


## roopi

> #yvr



Thanks i missed that.

----------


## firebane

> I was searching for some patio tables and these came up. Wtf is that second item?
> 
> Attachment 86214



Sex table for your patio.

----------


## ZenOps

> I was searching for some patio tables and these came up. Wtf is that second item?
> 
> Attachment 86214



 Probably a much less safe version of a baby cage.

BTW: I always thought this was a good design for a solar panel, just hang one out a south facing window.

----------


## spike98

> Can you point me in the direction of where I can find them? I assume a lot of it is based on tongue and gross weight?



You can start with google, they are specific to your tire make and model. If they cant be found, call the manufacturer. 

Essentially a tire can hold a specified weight at a given pressure. When you load the truck, the demand on the tires change thus needed to "air up". By getting the load tables and weighing your truck axles both loaded and unloaded, you can determine your min/max pressure requirements.

----------


## Rocket1k78

Did anyone get that sportchek code last week? My buddy gave me some code for a team discount and it ranged anywhere from 10-70% off the items. The shitty part is you dont know until you go up about what %off you get, we were at the chinook sportchek so the womens is a separate store, my wife grabbed some things and we went up to pay, total before tax was $296.00, with the code it brought it down to $164.00. We went to the main sportchek after and i got mostly nike stuff mixed in with other brands and the total was $1100.00 and after the discount it went down to $622.00. Nike was average around 40%off but the best deal was on some ripzone swim shorts, $40 retail down to $15.

----------


## R-Audi

Yep! It was a great deal. Got a hockey stick 65% off, and a bunch of clothes for the Wife and kids. Apparently too many people enrolled and so they had to cut it off. (You had to enroll for the Toronto Sport and Social club, and it basically gave you employee discount of around cost plus 10%)

----------


## ExtraSlow

Underside of my truck is constantly wet with something that looks like ATF. Level never seems to go down, but bought a bottle to carry on my big summer camping trip just in case.

----------


## mzdspd

> Attachment 86248
> Underside of my truck is constantly wet with something that looks like ATF. Level never seems to go down, but bought a bottle to carry on my big summer camping trip just in case.



Did you check your power steering lines (front driver side)? Very common for the lines to leak on your truck..

----------


## GOnSHO

New Whip!

2019 Ram Sport

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## spikerS

> New Whip!
> 
> 2019 Ram Sport



Congrats man! I am probably going to pull the trigger on this one tomorrow. Apparently finding one in blue with the options I wanted was next to impossible. This was the only one west of Montreal apparently.

----------


## GOnSHO

Thanks guys!

I just happened to show up at the dealership, said i want Blue streak, with this, this and this. They only had 1 Blue Streak on the lot, they had wrong info in their system and said they didnt have what I wanted. Went out to the truck, looked and said WTF, this has everything I want with a couple things I didnt... "Oh sorry, we didnt know" *facepalm*

----------


## ExtraSlow

Dealership wasn't knowledgeable about its own product? I am not shocked.

Those blue trucks are really nice. Haven't liked the ram styling for a while. But this is great.

----------


## spikerS

> Dealership wasn't knowledgeable about its own product? I am not shocked.
> 
> Those blue trucks are really nice. Haven't liked the ram styling for a while. But this is great.



The 2019 interiors changed a lot too. I have to say, overall the new Ram design is pretty well executed.

----------


## ExtraSlow

That cool. If I ever am in the market for current-year truck, I'd check out Ram for sure.

----------


## GOnSHO

100% love the new Ram, very good options available. Stepped up their game quite a bit. Can say im a bit annoyed with the fact they swapped to 6 lug bolt pattern from 5, as I have a wicked set of aftermarket rims from my 09.

----------


## ExtraSlow

"thorn resistant" bike tube.

----------


## Maxt

> 100% love the new Ram, very good options available. Stepped up their game quite a bit. Can say im a bit annoyed with the fact they swapped to 6 lug bolt pattern from 5, as I have a wicked set of aftermarket rims from my 09.



Now you can run viper wheels... They used 6 bolt Dakota hub assemblies on the viper to save money.

----------


## BavarianBeast



----------


## R!zz0

Bought Craftsman garage organizer for my garage and some craftsman wall tracks. (Not my garage)

----------


## spikerS

Ford finally decided to play ball with me.

New 2019 Abyss Grey F150 Lariat with 502A package, max tow, and a few other goodies. Oh and with my beloved 3.5L EcoBoost engine.

Pick it up tomorrow.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Wow, you were just cock teasing all of us with that Ram talk. Is that a new colour? It's. Fucking. Beautiful. 

Sport package is so sexy.

----------


## killramos

Nice Truck!

----------


## spikerS

> Wow, you were just cock teasing all of us with that Ram talk. Is that a new colour? It's. Fucking. Beautiful. 
> 
> Sport package is so sexy.



I got more truck for the dollar by getting the Ford. I got to keep my aftermarket summer tires and rims, and studded winter tires and rims for the winter, and the aftermarket accessories I have can all be transferred over. If I bought the Dodge, those were already installed, and I would have had to pay dealer prices for them. This way, i got more truck for the same money.

And yes, Sport appearance package was a must.




> Nice Truck!



Thanks!

----------


## schurchill39

You finally pulled the trigger. I know you were humming and hawing at Christmas over it, glad you stayed in a Ford.

----------


## spikerS

> You finally pulled the trigger. I know you were humming and hawing at Christmas over it, glad you stayed in a Ford.



I was. I figured between christmas and new years would be the PERFECT time to try and negotiate a good deal, but, nope. And all this time Ford was lowballing the trade in by about 5k. They were only offering me $26k while dodge was offering me $31k...and Ford wasn't budging. Well, I went in there with the intent to give them one last chance, otherwise I was going to sign on for the Dodge. They finally matched Dodge's offer which is all I ever really wanted...

----------


## 88CRX

That ford cement grey colour is amazing. Congrats.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Had the damn 45mm viewfinder for years but never had the lens to go with it. Fixed that issue.

----------


## D'z Nutz

Haha I figured you would have sold the viewfinder first

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> Haha I figured you would have sold the viewfinder first



Considered it many a time, but I've been shooting the RF645 a lot lately so I figured I may as well try the wide. Can always sell the VF/lens package now if I decide I like the 65mm more.

----------


## spikerS

> That ford cement grey colour is amazing. Congrats.



yeah, I have seen a couple around town, but seem to be pretty rare, and I think that color is drop dead sexy. So when I saw it, getting the Flame Blue or Race Red went out the window. It looks like a flat color, but in the sun, it has a some metallic flecks in it that make it just shine.

----------


## taemo

sold my Loxia 21mm and ordered the CV 21mm 3.5

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> sold my Loxia 21mm and ordered the CV 21mm 3.5



You'll enjoy the smaller formfactor, not to mention the extra cash in your wallet.

----------


## Ekliptix

Used Dyson V8 with all the attachments. $320. Love it so far.

----------


## Ca_Silvia13

Picked up a new Rod/Reel combo and Fillet knife as i try and get back in to fishing

----------


## taemo

> You'll enjoy the smaller formfactor, not to mention the extra cash in your wallet.



yeah the main reason for the change is for the smaller travel size. sadly the loxia has devalued alot the past couple of months so I just broke even after selling the loxia on ebay plus fees and shipping and custom fees for the cv from japan

----------


## D'z Nutz

> yeah the main reason for the change is for the smaller travel size. sadly the loxia has devalued alot the past couple of months so I just broke even after selling the loxia on ebay plus fees and shipping and custom fees for the cv from japan



People still buy/sell things on eBay that aren't cell phone cases and screen protectors?

----------


## taemo

> People still buy/sell things on eBay that aren't cell phone cases and screen protectors?



haha yeah it's usually my last resort. if no one wants it on kijiji or FB listing, then ebay it goes.
you can still get good camera deals through it too.

----------


## ZenOps

God of War standard edition PS4. Because it has hit the magic under $20 mark (Walmart and now Amazon)

Free two day shipping with Prime... Boy - its gonna be fun.

----------


## killramos

Well it feels weird to refer to him as a “purchase”, but pulled the trigger on this little guy today!



Get to take him home Thursday ( despite his massive size he’s still not old enough for homing amazingly )

Glad to get back my to real life after finishing school and be able to spend time at home with the family. Been wanting one for a long time but it wouldn’t have been fair to it while I was in school.

----------


## lasimmon

> Well it feels weird to refer to him as a purchase, but pulled the trigger on this little guy today!
> 
> 
> 
> Get to take him home Thursday ( despite his massive size hes still not old enough for homing amazingly )
> 
> Glad to get my to real life after finishing school and be able to spend time at home with the family. Been wanting one for a long time but it wouldnt have been fair to it while I was in school.



Nice man! Breed?

We took home our little guy 3 weeks ago. Definitely a fun but also trying time.

----------


## killramos

German Shepard, he’s such a sweet heart and his mom has a fantastic temperament. We have been looking for a while and stars really aligned on him.

His little brother is going to CPS apparently.

----------


## B.Spilner

Twas a great Father's Day!

----------


## spikerS

> Twas a great Father's Day!



Congrats! I want to buy a boat so badly, but I just don't think I would use it enough.

----------


## B.Spilner

> Congrats! I want to buy a boat so badly, but I just don't think I would use it enough.



Thanks! I was saying the same thing last year, but by the end of the season I noticed me and my minion were on grandpas boat pretty much everytime he had it out. It just felt like the right time. Sure nice getting out this weekend without relying on anyone else!

----------


## Tik-Tok

MOAR BRAKING!

Towing to the Island last year SUCKED. Chevy OEM brakes aren't made for long slow downhills. The brake shudder was real. Hopefully these prooves more effective.

----------


## Swank

Bought for my wife mainly to watch her try to figure out what the hell it is, my bet is she'll try to wear it in her hair somehow, maybe as an armband  :ROFL!:

----------


## Shlade

> Bought for my wife mainly to watch her try to figure out what the hell it is, my bet is she'll try to wear it in her hair somehow, maybe as an armband



What is it lol

----------


## adam c

It’s a g string thong thing that’s held with the ass cheeks

----------


## KPHMPH

Please post picture on wife so we understand how it works.

----------


## Swank

It's called a c-string, I had no idea at first either, Google images can show you it in action.

----------


## nismodrifter

Lolz

----------


## jwslam

> Bought for my wife mainly to watch her try to figure out what the hell it is, my bet is she'll try to wear it in her hair somehow, maybe as an armband 
> 
> <c string>



Wait til she finds out there's a men's version...

----------


## bjstare



----------


## schurchill39

> Please post picture on wife so we understand how it works.



+1, for science

----------


## Disoblige

Cool, so if she wanted to take it off hands-free, she can just fart really hard.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Should have a butt plug attachment, to keep it in place.

----------


## KPHMPH



----------


## lilmira

egg basket for miners working in mine with poor ventilation?

----------


## speedog

> Wait til she finds out there's a men's version...



He probably has one already, butt just a bit more fancy like this...

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Need to use my PC wirelessly for a little while - this thing works absolutely perfectly (5Ghz Wireless AC, 9ms ping to ISP, 300+ Mbps 3-floors away from my router) and is as "plug & play" as it gets. Other than sheer max DL speed (which would be max if I wasn't 3 floors way), I don't notice any difference whatsoever compared to a wired connection in terms of ping, gaming, browsing, streaming, etc. Seems to be made well and doesn't get hot.



New board game:

----------


## GordonHoliday

Dremel 4300
I bought this tool thanks to these reviews https://drilling-it.com/dremel-4000-vs-dremel-4300/ . I bought this because I love working with wood, I like to cut something and make some shapes and figures. Very interesting hobby for me. It's more interesting than movies and games!

----------


## hampstor

I got fed up with lugging a full sized CPAP around when I travelled (have a Resmed airsense 10). Started a new job and had new benefits so I bought myself a Resmed Airmini.

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Sentry

Bought a mint EF Civic for 600 bucks, blown engine. No plans yet but I needed to rescue it before someone ruins it.

----------


## D'z Nutz

Holy shit, I can't believe it's in as good condition as that!

----------


## Tik-Tok

Nice score!

----------


## Team_Mclaren

wow, almost looks like its been repainted.

----------


## dj_rice

Those wheels are classics!! Borbets?

----------


## firebane

> wow, almost looks like its been repainted.



I would bet on it. From what I can remember none of these cars came with color matched moldings or mirrors.

----------


## Sentry

Si's did, but I don't think DXes did and CXes definitely did not. This is a DX

----------


## firebane

> Si's did, but I don't think DXes did and CXes definitely did not. This is a DX



I had a Si wasn't color matched either.

----------


## Sentry

Maybe I'm just thinking the bumper. I've owned 4 EFs including this one. 2 CXes and 2 DXes, my white DX had a matched bumper but not trim.

The CXes had no right hand mirror and no center console, among other things lol

----------


## spikerS

Man, that brings back memories. Nice score, I would have jumped on that too!

----------


## ZeroGravity

> I had a Si wasn't color matched either.



I had a SE which had color matched bumper, and side mirrors. Maybe even mouldings too. Need to dig up some photos.

----------


## 88CRX

> I had a SE which had color matched bumper, and side mirrors. Maybe even mouldings too. Need to dig up some photos.



The SE's definitely had painted bumpers, trims and mirrors. However that one appears to have been painted as the lower bumper grill would have been black. Still looks to be in ridiculously good condition. Any rust issues?

----------


## Sentry

Nope no rust, 166k km. Probably a BC car originally, gonna run the vin

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Mint, blown engine - sounds like the usual Kijiji ad haha.

----------


## dj_rice

> Mint, blown engine - sounds like the usual Kijiji ad haha.



Yeap. Mint, Great vehicle, No issues. But engine is knocking.  :facepalm:

----------


## Sentry

You'd throw this engine in the trash anyway if you were going to do anything with this car.

----------


## Disoblige

Did you guys forget the fact he purchased it for $600? Amazing and totally not typical Kijiji lol.

----------


## 89coupe

Wahl hair clippers.

----------


## Darkane

Nice EF. 

I still want a mint eg with a K24 swap, 300NA pony power.

----------


## Brent.ff

Dorking out for my bike, Smith Ruckus

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Gradually replacing the original appliances that came with the house.





Note for anyone dishwasher shopping - costco.ca has that washer in SS finish (LDT5678SS) for significantly cheaper than any other retailer - $699 vs $950. Their other washers, including the black stainless version of that one, are generally pretty comparable so it may be a pricing error.

----------


## 89coupe

Picked up a bigger cargo box today, an Inno Shadow 18.

----------


## muse017

My first Ford purchase, so far it feels pretty solid

----------


## ExtraSlow

That a twin of 
@spikerS
 truck?

----------


## spikerS

> That a twin of 
> @spikerS
>  truck?



pretty close. My front grille is a little different. I think he has an XLT trim VS my lariat. But the color is awesome!

----------


## muse017

> pretty close. My front grille is a little different. I think he has an XLT trim VS my lariat. But the color is awesome!



Yep, it's XLT trim + FX4
Loving it so far.

----------


## spikerS

> Yep, it's XLT trim + FX4
> Loving it so far.



Yeah, that was my black truck and it is a good combo. What engine you rocking in that rig?

----------


## muse017

> Yeah, that was my black truck and it is a good combo. What engine you rocking in that rig?



5.0

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## spikerS

> 5.0



Nice. That 5.0 is solid. I don't think that engine has any real issues anymore, they worked out the major ones long ago. If the 3.5L wasn't available, that would be the power plant I'd get. 

again, LOVE the color! Congrats on your new rig man. Good choice. XLT with sport and FX4 packages are a great combo. You will love it!

----------


## muse017

> Nice. That 5.0 is solid. I don't think that engine has any real issues anymore, they worked out the major ones long ago. If the 3.5L wasn't available, that would be the power plant I'd get. 
> 
> again, LOVE the color! Congrats on your new rig man. Good choice. XLT with sport and FX4 packages are a great combo. You will love it!



Thanks! Love the 5.0 + 10spd combo so far. 
Coming from long history of owning Toyota Trucks(11 Tundra, 14 Tundra, 07 Sequoia, 17 Tacoma), one thing for sure is that Ford understands what the truck drivers wants.

----------


## ShermanEF9

That color is so nice. Congrats!

----------


## cyra1ax

Electronic servo for a second gen Tacoma tailgate, now it locks when you hit the lock button on the fob.

----------


## Shlade

> Nice. That 5.0 is solid. I don't think that engine has any real issues anymore, they worked out the major ones long ago. If the 3.5L wasn't available, that would be the power plant I'd get. 
> 
> again, LOVE the color! Congrats on your new rig man. Good choice. XLT with sport and FX4 packages are a great combo. You will love it!



Has more problems than the ecoboost.... Lot's of guys have issues with them eating oil.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Has more problems than the ecoboost.... Lot's of guys have issues with them eating oil.



Impossible. V8's are old school tech.

----------


## killramos

Yum. Oil.

What we need is a V8 ecoboost.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Yum. Oil.
> 
> What we need is a V8 ecoboost.



What you need is someone to slap a couple of turbos onto the upcoming 7.3L gas V8 that's going into the super duty.

----------


## killramos

I could live with that.

----------


## cyra1ax

Since it's prime day...

----------


## jwslam

When you drive a coupe and buy a 50" TV...

----------


## msommers

You clearly need a truck to tow and carry things. #albertansknowbest

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Grabbed a 2TB Crucial MX500 SSD for $180 and a 1TB NVMe M.2. Crucial SSD for $105 both on Amazon. The Prime Day deals are pretty average as usual though.

----------


## sabad66

Trim Bin arrived today. Just in time for harvest  :Big Grin:

----------


## adam c

> Trim Bin arrived today. Just in time for harvest



looks like a litter box

----------


## Maxt

Picked up the foundation for my next build.

----------


## Buster

> Picked up the foundation for my next build.

----------


## 90_Shelby

Hemi swapping the Viper! Nice!

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> Picked up the foundation for my next build.



Square ports... 6.1 or Eagle 5.7?

----------


## shakalaka

Ordered me a bad ass helmet. Doesn't really go with my cafe racer Moto Guzzi...but both are Italian so that's good enough for me lol.

----------


## ercchry

> Ordered me a bad ass helmet. Doesn't really go with my cafe racer Moto Guzzi...but both are Italian so that's good enough for me lol.



You need a ruby!

----------


## Maxt

> Square ports... 6.1 or Eagle 5.7?



 6.1. It spun 2 rod bearings which is ok, doing a stroker with a whipple. Engine had 220k on it, bores still have cross hatch.

----------


## rx7boi

Ordered a Crucial MX500 1TB SSD last night. 

Time to clone everything off my platter drive and transition over. I've had this WD 1TB for years haha.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> 6.1. It spun 2 rod bearings which is ok, doing a stroker with a whipple. Engine had 220k on it, bores still have cross hatch.



Right on, should be a fun build. What's it going into?

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> [/img]
> 
> Ordered a Crucial MX500 1TB SSD last night. 
> 
> Time to clone everything off my platter drive and transition over. I've had this WD 1TB for years haha.



Download the Samsung Magician software if you don't already have something you like, it makes cloning as simple as a couple drop-down menus then just switch the boot order or swap the SATA cables in your PC (assuming this is your OS drive).

Hope you got the Prime day pricing  :thumbs up:

----------


## shakalaka

> You need a ruby!



I have a Biltwell Gringo also that looks just like that one.

----------


## rx7boi

> Download the Samsung Magician software if you don't already have something you like, it makes cloning as simple as a couple drop-down menus then just switch the boot order or swap the SATA cables in your PC (assuming this is your OS drive).
> 
> Hope you got the Prime day pricing



I think so. I ordered it about an hour before Prime Day ended. The pricing was $143.95 and is actually still that price today.

I compared it to the Samsung DAV 860 and WD Blue 3D on Userbenchmark and the Crucial came out ahead. I didn't think the 860 EVO was worth the premium since this 1TB is purely storage and games.

I already have an 960 EVO M.2 as a boot OS.

----------


## ercchry

> I have a Biltwell Gringo also that looks just like that one.



i have a gringo too... not remotely comparable though... titanium, carbon fiber, calf and lamb skin liners... the gentleman's retro helmet! only around $2k

----------


## shakalaka

> i have a gringo too... not remotely comparable though... titanium, carbon fiber, calf and lamb skin liners... the gentleman's retro helmet! only around $2k



Ohh..well fuck that then. Haha. Don't see the point/need to spend 20% of the cost of the bike on a helmet. lol.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> I think so. I ordered it about an hour before Prime Day ended. The pricing was $143.95 and is actually still that price today.
> 
> I compared it to the Samsung DAV 860 and WD Blue 3D on Userbenchmark and the Crucial came out ahead. I didn't think the 860 EVO was worth the premium since this 1TB is purely storage and games.
> 
> I already have an 960 EVO M.2 as a boot OS.



Yeah the MX500's are the best cost/performance drives out there pretty much, which makes them a good choice for anything but especially secondary storage. They had the 2TB MX500 for $180 yesterday and the NVMe 1TB versions for $105. I think there was a pricing error on the 2TB because the discount doubled itself up at checkout.

----------


## Maxt

> Right on, should be a fun build. What's it going into?



Wk1.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> Wk1.



Thought you already had a WK with a 6.1, going for bigger numbers?

----------


## Maxt

The family hauler would be a lot more practical with 700whp

----------


## A790

> Ordered me a bad ass helmet. Doesn't really go with my cafe racer Moto Guzzi...but both are Italian so that's good enough for me lol.



Interested in reviewing the lid once you get it? Pays $120 USD  :Smilie:

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> The family hauler would be a lot more practical with 700whp



Can't possibly disagree with that. Have fun!

----------


## rx7boi

> Yeah the MX500's are the best cost/performance drives out there pretty much, which makes them a good choice for anything but especially secondary storage. They had the 2TB MX500 for $180 yesterday and the NVMe 1TB versions for $105. I think there was a pricing error on the 2TB because the discount doubled itself up at checkout.



Nice. I'd prefer the 860 EVO for a boot OS but a NVMe 1TB MX500 for $105 promo is hella bang for buck since mine is only 250GB.

----------


## shakalaka

> Interested in reviewing the lid once you get it? Pays $120 USD



Haha. I am no reviewer man and generally don't have the time right now - but if it's something you really need I can definitely give it a try or even let you borrow the helmet next time I am in Calgary.

----------


## rage2

To the dark side I go...

----------


## Tik-Tok

> To the dark side I go...



I just bought an iMac. After a week of trying to get used to it, I said fuck this, and installed Windows, lol. 

Wife uses the Mac OS, I use W10.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

The Grandagon-N collection expands, came to the conclusion that getting a 65mm to work on the 6x17/Chamonix combo was just too much of a pain so I'm pulling the chute on that one for now and going to a 75mm.

----------


## D'z Nutz

> To the dark side I go...



I never thought I'd live to see this day.

----------


## spikerS

» Click image for larger version

----------


## benyl

> I never thought I'd live to see this day.



It was only a matter of time. Kenny will join again too.

----------


## jwslam



----------


## dj_rice

> 



Wheres this at? I'm assuming a food truck of sorts?

----------


## jwslam

http://banditburger.ca/

----------


## ExtraSlow

Comfy keyboard and new laptop for the office.

----------


## hurrdurr

Dis bish

----------


## killramos

Solid grill. I have the same one less the glowing knobs.

Been going strong for 6 years with essentially no maintenance.

----------


## hurrdurr

> Solid grill. I have the same one less the glowing knobs.
> 
> Been going strong for 6 years with essentially no maintenance.



Looking forward to setting up the rotisserie and using the sear station. The instructions were god awful though.

----------


## killramos

My only comment on the sear station is don’t even bother if it’s cold or windy out. When it’s still and hot it works great but it really doesn’t like wind, unless you like your food solidly raw.

----------


## rage2

> I just bought an iMac. After a week of trying to get used to it, I said fuck this, and installed Windows, lol. 
> 
> Wife uses the Mac OS, I use W10.






> I never thought I'd live to see this day.



Me neither, but I’m slowly getting used to it. My biggest reason for moving was my new role has me on Webex and phone calls pretty much the entire day, and using with AirPods just worked really well. With everything I do in the cloud, my day is spent on browsers, so it’s pretty much the same experience. 

The good outweigh the bad so far. One thing that pissed me off about surface pro and windows was after all these years it cant sleep reliably. Every few days a sleep wouldn’t wake up and force a restart, losing everything. So I turn off sleep and kills the battery. On the MacBook it just sleeps and wakes perfectly every time. Another is the touchpad, my palm touches the pad on the surface pro and it cursors to where the mouse pointer is at, so typing large documents have text all over the page. The MacBook touchpad is pretty perfect, gestures are really useful and always doing what I want, but I still struggle with precision drag and drops for things such as aligning audio and video clips in iMovie. Have to use mouse for that. Travel weight has been reduced thanks to a single charger with usb c and usb, plus the office is setting up single cable docks for dual monitors at each office. 

It’s been a lot less painful that I imagined. Now I can properly support our MacBook at home haha. It’s sad that Microsoft making their own hardware isn’t able to make the Surface Pros just work properly with their own OS. Total missed opportunity. I do miss the touchsceen though, did not realize how often I used it. My MacBook is covered with fingerprints and swipes on the screen.  :ROFL!:

----------


## killramos

I am pretty OS bilingual, and I loved my macbook pro and my imac. My wife's macbook pro is great to use when I borrow it.

The only thing really find wrong with apples computers is the prices these days. The only reason i got a dell last go around was 100% cost.

----------


## phreezee

> My only comment on the sear station is don’t even bother if it’s cold or windy out. When it’s still and hot it works great but it really doesn’t like wind, unless you like your food solidly raw.



I covered the front slots with foil tape and it works much better in windy conditions.

----------


## D'z Nutz

> One thing that pissed me off about surface pro and windows was after all these years it cant sleep reliably. Every few days a sleep wouldn’t wake up and force a restart, losing everything. So I turn off sleep and kills the battery. On the MacBook it just sleeps and wakes perfectly every time.



That's pretty messed up. You'd think it would be a simple thing to address. My MacBooks go months without a restart and that's only when I decide I should apply the latest security updates.




> Another is the touchpad, my palm touches the pad on the surface pro and it cursors to where the mouse pointer is at, so typing large documents have text all over the page. The MacBook touchpad is pretty perfect, gestures are really useful



Yeah, the thing that keeps me from getting rid of my MacBooks (aside from macOS) is the touchpad/gestures. I've tried other laptops and nothing even comes close.

I'll be sad when my Macbook Pro and Macbook Air finally die though. I really hate where Apple is going with their hardware and prices. I think I'll just have to keep buying old hardware from around 2015 before they switched to their fucked up keyboards and until they no longer support their OS upgrades and reevaluate.

----------


## benyl

Yeah, my 2015 MBP is getting long in the tooth. But I can’t justify the price for what I use it for. Work windows laptop is slowly killing me inside.

----------


## rage2

> The only thing really find wrong with apples computers is the prices these days. The only reason i got a dell last go around was 100% cost.





Education pricing (no checks buying online). Comes with free set of Beats Studio 3s too. I too thought it was expensive but it just wasn’t that bad. $1569 start for the Pro. 




> I think I'll just have to keep buying old hardware from around 2015 before they switched to their fucked up keyboards and until they no longer support their OS upgrades and reevaluate.



My MBA comes with the new 4th gen butterfly keyboard or something? I’m surprised that it actually feels really good. My old 12” MacBook with the 1st gen butterfly keyboard is pure shit that I’ve never been able to get comfortable with.

----------


## killramos

Totally. But I was pretty set on a 15 after my time with a surface, for what I use it for the real estate mattered. Those are all crack money though even with the 200 dollar education discount.

XPS was half the price with much better specs and still a nice machine. Windows is the downside.

----------


## rage2

> Totally. But I was pretty set on a 15 after my time with a surface, for what I use it for the real estate mattered. Those are all crack money though even with the 200 dollar education discount.
> 
> XPS was half the price with much better specs and still a nice machine. Windows is the downside.



Speaking of real estate, found this app:

https://apps.apple.com/app/easyres/i...836?ls=1&mt=12

Basically have the real estate of my 4K monitors running native non retina higher resolutions.

I love the XPS 13 for travel but it was way more expensive. Not sure what I’m doing wrong.

----------


## KPHMPH

Another repo...

2019 Forest River...28 ft

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> My only comment on the sear station is dont even bother if its cold or windy out. When its still and hot it works great but it really doesnt like wind, unless you like your food solidly raw.



This is where Weber has them beat with their extra burner in the covered oven/BBQ for searing.
Although, on calm days I bet the Napoleon does a better job.

----------


## phreezee

Absolutely 0 flying experience, but it was a good deal.

----------


## AndyL

https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B07FQMPQ9F/..._y00oDbJK7Q5N6

Hit 70$ I said sure... (Usually 169$+)

----------


## jwslam



----------


## hurrdurr

Ordered these guys to take care of the bug situation

----------


## bjstare

Went on vacation last week, came home Saturday afternoon to a fridge that died sometime early in the week. Since the fridge was old, and likely compressor that went, did some shopping yesterday and wound up with this. 36", counter depth. Plain jane, so hopefully pretty reliable.

----------


## phreezee

> 



Looks like a great choice for a DD.

----------


## killramos

> 



Solid

----------


## benyl

> Education pricing (no checks buying online). Comes with free set of Beats Studio 3s too. I too thought it was expensive but it just wasn’t that bad. $1569 start for the Pro.



The 15" starts at double that for non-edu pricing.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> Went on vacation last week, came home Saturday afternoon to a fridge that died sometime early in the week. Since the fridge was old, and likely compressor that went, did some shopping yesterday and wound up with this. 36", counter depth. Plain jane, so hopefully pretty reliable.



Looks like a nice layout, which model?

----------


## bjstare

> Looks like a nice layout, which model?



https://www.coastappliances.com/prod...ft-wrf540cwhz/

Currently on clearance, so they were quite flexible on the price.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> https://www.coastappliances.com/prod...ft-wrf540cwhz/
> 
> Currently on clearance, so they were quite flexible on the price.



Might have to take a look. How do you like the interior water dispenser as opposed to the exterior door style? I find door-mounted water/ice things to just be a huge waste of space so a small interior dispenser might be perfect.

----------


## 94CoRd

> Might have to take a look. How do you like the interior water dispenser as opposed to the exterior door style? I find door-mounted water/ice things to just be a huge waste of space so a small interior dispenser might be perfect.



Our previous fridge had the interior dispenser. I found it a huge pain, sitting there with the fridge door wide open waiting for a glass or bottle to fill. We picked up an LG that has an exterior dispenser, and ice maker built in to the door - so there's no wasted shelf space.

----------


## bjstare

> Might have to take a look. How do you like the interior water dispenser as opposed to the exterior door style? I find door-mounted water/ice things to just be a huge waste of space so a small interior dispenser might be perfect.



We probably won't use it, so moot point in our house. Both of us just drink tap water/room temp, zero desire to get a fridge with door mounted water/ice. I could see it being a pita if you use it all the time... but it's not like it takes minutes to fill a glass/bottle. You'd be sitting with the door open for like 10 seconds.

----------


## JfuckinC

Felt very overwhelmed with my first LS Camaro project, so I got another  gotta clean up the garage now though....

----------


## brucebanner

> Felt very overwhelmed with my first LS Camaro project, so I got another �� gotta clean up the garage now though....
> 
> Attachment 86990



 :Love:

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> We probably won't use it, so moot point in our house. Both of us just drink tap water/room temp, zero desire to get a fridge with door mounted water/ice. I could see it being a pita if you use it all the time... but it's not like it takes minutes to fill a glass/bottle. You'd be sitting with the door open for like 10 seconds.



Ah fair. We use a water jug/dispenser in the fridge so standing around with the door open is SOP already anyway.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Anker Soundcore 2. Using it as an office sound system and speakerphone. Reasonable sound quality and voice clarity on conference calls. Better than the built-in microphone on my Samsung S7, which was never very good.

----------


## dj_rice

OnePlus 7 12GB Ram + 256GB Storage version
This is the non-Pro version, had to order from China, Canada/USA only gets the Oneplus 7 Pro for some reason. I've been loyal to HTC for many years. HTC Tilt 8925, HTC One, One S, M8/10 but its time to switch after my latest 10 is only 2 years old but battery craps out and turns off at 60%.
» Click image for larger version

----------


## brucebanner

> OnePlus 7 12GB Ram + 256GB Storage version
> This is the non-Pro version, had to order from China, Canada/USA only gets the Oneplus 7 Pro for some reason. I've been loyal to HTC for many years. HTC Tilt 8925, HTC One, One S, M8/10 but its time to switch after my latest 10 is only 2 years old but battery craps out and turns off at 60%.
> » Click image for larger version



Been very satisfied with my OnePlus 6. Camera is lacking but that would be about my only complaint.

----------


## JudasJimmy

> Felt very overwhelmed with my first LS Camaro project, so I got another 😂 gotta clean up the garage now though....
> 
> Attachment 86990



That has always been my dream car since age 10. And i've never been able to buy one.

----------


## Gaxir

Finally bought tickets to Nice in France for my vacation in the end of August. What is left now is to book a hotel or apartment.

----------


## Team_Mclaren

Hoping to see Gasly or Grosjean run into the back of Hamilton.

----------


## phreezee

> Hoping to see Gasly or Grosjean run into the back of Hamilton.



Nice! I'm going there the week after the race.

----------


## shakalaka

Going to Austin later in the year for F1 at the Circuit of the Americas. Good times.

----------


## Ekliptix

used baby car seat


300+ corrugated plastic sheets to apply to my shop walls, with staples. $120 or so for this all.


Ride on mower. This thing can do wheelies, no joke. I found a bagger that attaches to the back, so the clippings are collected.


2 x this patio furniture at an auction. $220 for the set. Treated it all with UV spray.


Had a super old washer dryer. This Samsung package is like a spaceship.

----------


## Perfect Dark

> 300+ corrugated plastic sheets to apply to my shop walls, with staples. $120 or so for this all.



What are the sheets for? Heat retention?

----------


## sabad66

> 2 x this patio furniture at an auction. $220 for the set. Treated it all with UV spray.



2 of those sets for $220?!?! which auction house was this at? Do they have a lot of patio furniture typically or it's just luck of the draw to find a deal like this?

----------


## Ekliptix

> What are the sheets for? Heat retention?



I'm using them to make my shop brighter inside. The walls are currently plywood.
I don't know what the original purpose is of the sheets. They do offer some insulation value.
https://www.kijiji.ca/v-view-details...dId=1398650346 They guy lives just south of Millarville. 

- - - Updated - - -




> 2 of those sets for $220?!?! which auction house was this at? Do they have a lot of patio furniture typically or it's just luck of the draw to find a deal like this?



$200 per set, so $400 total for 2 seats. Plus auction fees. https://clubbid.com/ is where I browse and bid for all kinds of crap. The bidding happens online. You pick the stuff up at the auction site 25min south of Calgary.
My friend bought a 2 post car lift for $2000 (new). It's too big for his garage, so if someone wants it for ~$1,800, let me know and I'll get you in touch.

----------


## shakalaka

Not too happy about spending shit tons of $ to have 200 cel hi flow cats and an aftermarket exhaust installed on the Aston Martin. But damn it sounds so beastly now.

----------


## brucebanner

> Not too happy about spending shit tons of $ to have 200 cel hi flow cats and an aftermarket exhaust installed on the Aston Martin. But damn it sounds so beastly now.



Where's the exhaust sound clip?

----------


## sabad66

Brilliant Cut Grinder. Top and bottom in Onyx, middle section in Hematite. 


from grindersforlife.com. Will see if it's worth the cost for a premium grinder

----------


## Brent.ff

Realised after that my local bike shop was charging $15 more then MEC or anywhere else. Not a big deal, if it wasnt 20% more for something that im pretty sure has a manufacturer SRP... they're slowly falling off my list of places to go

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

A new knife for cutting watermelons  :Drool: 

» Click image for larger version


Ryzen 5 3400G for my HTPC - snagged for $140 after I noticed an Amazon pricing error:




New game: Hamsterolle - it's kind of like Jenga in a wheel:

----------


## dj_rice

> A new knife for cutting watermelons 
> 
> » Click image for larger version
> 
> 
> Ryzen 5 3400G for my HTPC - snagged for $140 after I noticed an Amazon pricing error:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What makes that watermelon knife specifically for watermelon cutting? Me confused. I've cut watermelons with anything thats a knife and sharp lol

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> What makes that watermelon knife specifically for watermelon cutting? Me confused. I've cut watermelons with anything thats a knife and sharp lol



It's basically just really long and really sharp so it can go through both sides of a huge watermelon in one slice - your typical chef's or bread knife is much too small. It's serrated for easily cutting through the rind and has a non-stick silicone coating.

You can use almost any knife to cut almost anything already, so this is just about using the right tool for the job - same as any other knife application really.

----------


## shakalaka

> Where's the exhaust sound clip?



I will try to get one in a few days. The one I have right now isn't done properly as the shop guy didn't even go to the back of the car when recording lol. It sounds absolutely mental in person and if you're local to Edmonton happy to let you check it out in person as well.

----------


## dj_rice

> It's basically just really long and really sharp so it can go through both sides of a huge watermelon in one slice - your typical chef's or bread knife is much too small. It's serrated for easily cutting through the rind and has a non-stick silicone coating.
> 
> You can use almost any knife to cut almost anything already, so this is just about using the right tool for the job - same as any other knife application really.



Interesting.

----------


## ExtraSlow

New trimmer, Wahl T-pro, previous Wahl peanut was dull and blades aren't sharpenable.

----------


## brucebanner

> I will try to get one in a few days. The one I have right now isn't done properly as the shop guy didn't even go to the back of the car when recording lol. It sounds absolutely mental in person and if you're local to Edmonton happy to let you check it out in person as well.



I'm just west of Edmonton, definitely take you up on that some time. Would be neat to see your Aston up close and let's be honest, sound clips don't do the same justice as in person.  :Big Grin:

----------


## ExtraSlow

I buy bike tubes far too frequently.

----------


## eblend

> Attachment 86979





Solid. This would be a perfect car for my wife to replace her aging AWD Vibe....but she doesn't want it...not allowed to buy Korean haha. She will get my Crosstrek instead and I might pickup a new gen STI or something  :Smilie:

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Man, I thought everyone in here was Asian. Now we got a mahfk buying a watermelon specialty cutting knife and a bro buying a Wahl trimmer with a brutha on the box wit a tight fade.
Da fuq is goin on on hyah??!

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Man, I thought everyone in here was Asian. Now we got a mahfk buying a watermelon specialty cutting knife and a bro buying a Wahl trimmer with a brutha on the box wit a tight fade.
> Da fuq is goin on on hyah??!

----------


## 89coupe

> Interesting.



Let’s review a watermelon knife by cutting a cantaloupe.  :Confused:

----------


## msommers

This scalloped bread knife has still been one of the best investments in the kitchen, and only $25 for a 12" blade

https://www.russellhendrix.com/produ...oped-slicer-12

----------


## nismodrifter

» Click image for larger version

Stainless. Hope it works good. 
Anyone used RainX for their shower doors? or perhaps even ceramic coat?

House is new, I'm really trying to figure out ways to prevent wastage of time on bullshit tasks in future (in this case, prevent build up which would require a thorough deep cleaning with CLR).

----------


## cyra1ax

Figured I would try smoking on my gas grill before I commit to getting an actual smoker.

----------


## Disoblige

> Stainless. Hope it works good. 
> Anyone used RainX for their shower doors? or perhaps even ceramic coat?
> 
> House is new, I'm really trying to figure out ways to prevent wastage of time on bullshit tasks in future (in this case, prevent build up which would require a thorough deep cleaning with CLR).



Have you considered softening your water and you won't have water stains as much?

----------


## Tik-Tok

I've used aquapel on both my shower and induction glass top stove. Works awesome. There's also after shower spray you can get for your glass doors. Just a few sprites before you get out, and it works well.

----------


## SKR

I think the best thing you can do when a project stalls is buy another one, and when that one stalls buy a third one. So I brought this 91 GMC home today. The plan is to pull the 350/4L60(?) out of it, swap in the 454/4L80 out of my 92 (and then throw that truck in the garbage), lower it, wheels and tires and paint. I don't expect the drivetrain swap to be too bad with both trucks side by side, and the body seems to be in pretty good shape so paint shouldn't be too outrageous. Probably just a simple drop spring/spindle/flip kit and cast wheels to keep costs down.

----------


## ExtraSlow

ExtraSlow approves of your strategy.

----------


## bjstare

Sold my ISF to get a more practical family car. Wound up buying this within the week. Am I doing it right?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Sold my ISF to get a more practical family car. Wound up buying this within the week. Am I doing it right?



I would like to subscribe to your newsletter.

----------


## killramos

> Sold my ISF to get a more practical family car. Wound up buying this within the week. Am I doing it right?



Haha. Awesome.

Should have bought my amg  :ROFL!:

----------


## Dalking

Nice shortbox. Would really love to know if you'd part with the wheels so I can put them on my shortbox stepside 90 gmc  :Smilie:

----------


## SKR

> Nice shortbox. Would really love to know if you'd part with the wheels so I can put them on my shortbox stepside 90 gmc



Absolutely. I like slots, but they don't fit into my plan for this truck. As soon as I get something figured out I'll let you know. I have no idea about width or backspacing on these. They're on spacers to make them fit though, I know that much.

----------


## eblend

My parent's TV died, so I did what any good son would do, I gave them one of my older sets, and picked up a brand new Sony XBR 850G in 55" for the living room. Moved my old 1080P Samsung 46" upstairs and my upstairs TV off to my parents place.

Loving this TV so far, the picture is amazing, and finally can watch the 4K channels off my 4K PVR and play 4K games. Loved my old Samsung and it will continue it's life upstairs in my bedroom as it's still going super strong after 10 years of service! Hope this TV lasts that long!

----------


## The_Penguin

Ubiquiti Edgerouter 8. Maybe a bit more router than I need  :Smilie:  , but for $100.00 had to do it. Frees up my $250.00 Qotom box running Opnsense.

----------


## Buster

> Ubiquiti Edgerouter 8. Maybe a bit more router than I need  , but for $100.00 had to do it. Frees up my $250.00 Qotom box running Opnsense.



smoking deal! kijijji find?

----------


## The_Penguin

> smoking deal! kijijji find?



Facebook Marketplace, just stumbled on it, wasn't that far from home either. May have been on Kijiji too, didn't look.

----------


## taemo

got this for cheap on Amazon, will be used for DSLR scanning film
» Click image for larger version

----------


## The_Penguin

That's a good lens. It's gone down in price a couple of times. I paid way too much for mine new, $950 in 2002  :Shock:

----------


## taemo

> That's a good lens. It's gone down in price a couple of times. I paid way too much for mine new, $950 in 2002



I didn't want to get the L version as I didn't need IS, I'm hoping that this will make my life easier than my FD 50mm macro.
Yeah DSLR lenses have gone down quite a bit, got this for cheaper than what people sell them in the used market.

also got this last week as it is my favourite portrait lens
» Click image for larger version

----------


## blitz

Amazon warehouse deals. Please god let it be this lens in the box when I open it up.

----------


## taemo

> Amazon warehouse deals. Please god let it be this lens in the box when I open it up.



Nice! how much % discount you getting from that deal?

----------


## blitz

> Nice! how much % discount you getting from that deal?



A full $2k off.

----------


## taemo

> A full $2k off.



sweet! better not be an 18-55 kit lens this time  :ROFL!:

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Booked 3 weeks in New Zealand flying on AA's Dreamliner:

----------


## shakalaka

> I'm just west of Edmonton, definitely take you up on that some time. Would be neat to see your Aston up close and let's be honest, sound clips don't do the same justice as in person.



Here you go, finally got around to uploading a little clip. I have yet to hear it from outside in person but everyone says its pretty crazy lol. 

https://youtu.be/F2hJ7aX5cZY

----------


## ExtraSlow

Heavily discounted ($31) MEC outpost backpack for daily work carry, plus for work travel. Fuck briefcases!

----------


## bjstare

> Heavily discounted ($31) MEC outpost backpack for daily work carry, plus for work travel. Fuck briefcases!



Where did you find that for $31?

----------


## roopi

> Where did you find that for $31?



https://www.mec.ca/en/product/5045-512/Outpost-Daypack

----------


## lilmira

> Where did you find that for $31?



Is that your lowest price?

----------


## bjstare

> https://www.mec.ca/en/product/5045-512/Outpost-Daypack



God, i'm stupid sometimes. I found the Outpost Pack (which is on sale for $49) and assumed it was the same thing. That explains why it looked different in the pics I found haha.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Where did you find that for $31?



The sign at the downtown MEC says "ONLY MARKED ITEMS but that's bullshit because none of the items are marked, and the Blue/Blue, black and purple/blue. Trust the website, they ring u with a discount at the cash. Can confirm they have lots of stock today. Other good discounts on right now too. Use website to find the items because the in-store signage is not helpful.

- - - Updated - - -




> God, i'm stupid sometimes. I found the Outpost Pack (which is on sale for $49) and assumed it was the same thing. That explains why it looked different in the pics I found haha.



To be fair (to be fair, to be fair!) there's like seven different "outpost" things at MEC.

I was cross-shopping a $149 daypack, but hell, recession is coming, better get the $31 option.

----------


## A790

10 acres 5-minutes east of Chestermere.

----------


## rx7boi

@ExtraSlow
 
@cjblair


Those looks super cool. I think I want one too haha.

MEC Calgary has them in stock.

Edit: ExtraSlow is extra fast and already posted re: stock haha.

----------


## blitz

> @ExtraSlow
>  
> @cjblair
> 
> 
> Those looks super cool. I think I want one too haha.
> 
> MEC Calgary has them in stock.
> 
> Edit: ExtraSlow is extra fast and already posted re: stock haha.



I bought one too, that's a sweet deal.

----------


## msommers

> 10 acres 5-minutes east of Chestermere.



Fuckin' eh, that's awesome!

----------


## rx7boi

> I bought one too, that's a sweet deal.



Did you buy something else online to get the free shipping or you went to MEC downtown and snagged one in person?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I bought one too, that's a sweet deal.



Backpack buddies!

Anyone who likes MEC, they have a bunch of stuff on sale right now too, not just packs.

----------


## blitz

> Did you buy something else online to get the free shipping or you went to MEC downtown and snagged one in person?



You can buy online and pickup in store for free  :thumbs up:

----------


## killramos

New Downtown Commuter...

Sierra 1500 AT4 6.2 Crew Cab Short Box. I dont know who I am anymore...

Loving it so far, so long Jeep.

----------


## shakalaka

> New Downtown Commuter...
> 
> Sierra 1500 AT4 6.2 Crew Cab Short Box. I don’t know who I am anymore...
> 
> Loving it so far, so long Jeep.



Nice one, looks great. Too bad about the Jeep though - it was better. lol.

----------


## killramos

I assure you, it was not better.

----------


## danno

I absolutely hate gmc/Chevy, but that color combo actually makes it looks very good. Congrats

----------


## killramos

> I absolutely hate gmc/Chevy, but that color combo actually makes it looks very good. Congrats



Thanks! Took a risk on the colour but I think it really paid off.

----------


## shakalaka

> I assure you, it was not better.



I had plans of us going wheeling together at some point - shattered all my dreams.

On a serious note, pickup looks great. I like the colour for sure.

----------


## never

Truck looks pretty snazzy!

----------


## adam c

Decided to give it a shot and back a Kickstarter project

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...you-feel-sound

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> Loving it so far, so long Jeep.



 :Cry:

----------


## killramos

> 



Honestly the whole thing started with my looking into the Gladiator because I really liked my wrangler but just needed some more space/utility. I just couldn't stomach the price of one compared to what you get out of a half ton these days.

----------


## corsvette

> Honestly the whole thing started with my looking into the Gladiator because I really liked my wrangler but just needed some more space/utility. I just couldn't stomach the price of one compared to what you get out of a half ton these days.



Great trucks! Love the AT4, great color choice too.

----------


## killramos

> Great trucks! Love the AT4, great color choice too.



Thanks! It’s been really great so far. Loving the space inside for long drives.

----------


## Lex350



----------


## killramos

^Nicely Done!

----------


## Lex350

> ^Nicely Done!



2015 F sport F3 package. It has 38,500 kms on it but is in perfect condition. Taking it out for a highway run to Pentiction later in the week.

----------


## sabad66

500 piece rotary bit attachment kit:
https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/m...-0544749p.html



The reviews say it works with Dremel so hoping they actually do

----------


## Brent.ff

» Click image for larger version 

Sportiva TX5 for hiking..

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> 500 piece rotary bit attachment kit:
> https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/m...-0544749p.html
> 
> The reviews say it works with Dremel so hoping they actually do



My dad has the same set, works just fine with his Dremel.

----------


## sabad66

> My dad has the same set, works just fine with his Dremel.



came in the mail yesterday. Tried a few pieces and indeed they do fit. phew. crazy how cheap this kit is compared to authentic dremel pieces.


Just ordered this for an instore pickup. 2000psi electric pressure washer on clearance for $120:


Also ordered this 10 foot offset umbrella in blue. wasn't available in stock but they ordered it from the warehouse and should be here in a week or so. Reg price 499, got it for $128 taxes in this past Monday (on clearance for 174 and Monday they had an add'l 30% off patio furniture):


Can't help myself when the deals are this good.

----------


## bjstare

Where did you get the umbrella and pressure washer?

----------


## Tik-Tok

$2530 bearing (including labour).

Yeah, let's use a sealed input bearing in a transmission because fuck you consumer.

----------


## HHURICANE1

Just picked this up from Justin @ Gem by Carati. It's sweet! He's a good guy too. Nice to meet him.

----------


## sabad66

> Where did you get the umbrella and pressure washer?



Lowes

----------


## ExtraSlow

Flights to Oklahoma next week. Ex-fucking-citing.

----------


## speedog

> Flights to Oklahoma next week. Ex-fucking-citing.



On the flip side, you could not be working.

----------


## ExtraSlow

True enough. I just have a special hatred for the travel hassle that OKC requires, since it's not geographically far enough away to justify it. You can get a lot further in less time.

In a former life, I flew there and back for a 90 minute meeting. That wasn't particularly efficient. This trip will be more productive.

----------


## arcticcat522

.

----------


## Shlade

19' raptor

----------


## shakalaka

> 19' raptor



Very nice. Probably the only pick-up I'd buy if I was looking for one.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> 19' raptor



Very jelly. Except for the weak ass v6 idling sound. That drives me insane.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Damned shoeshine hobby needs tools.

----------


## ShermanEF9



----------


## ExtraSlow

A whole case? Baller.

----------


## ShermanEF9

Gotta keep up with some of the beyonders.

----------


## dj_rice

> came in the mail yesterday. Tried a few pieces and indeed they do fit. phew. crazy how cheap this kit is compared to authentic dremel pieces.
> 
> 
> Just ordered this for an instore pickup. 2000psi electric pressure washer on clearance for $120:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't help myself when the deals are this good.



Ordered the same pressure washer. Waiting for email to pick up. Gotta love Redflagdeals. I dont even need this but the price is too good so will have as a backup. $349 pressure washer for $120. Say no more, even if its a pricing error LOL **Edit, got mine price adjusted. $111.41 out the door**

----------


## JfuckinC

Haha I went and bought it Friday too, mine quit earlier this year. Will test to clean deck today.

----------


## Clever

> Ordered the same pressure washer. Waiting for email to pick up. Gotta love Redflagdeals. I dont even need this but the price is too good so will have as a backup. $349 pressure washer for $120. Say no more, even if its a pricing error LOL



Waiting for my email as well. Hopefully it works well enough to rinse our cars, if not well I’m sure I’ll find some other use for it.

----------


## bjstare

Yeah I thought about picking it up for car wash use, but the gpm is pretty low. Decided to pass since I don't really want a pressure washer for other use.

----------


## dj_rice

> Waiting for my email as well. Hopefully it works well enough to rinse our cars, if not well I’m sure I’ll find some other use for it.



I waited 2 hours, still no email so I went to the store. They said they were "too busy and haven't processed it yet" so I said, theres some on the shelf I'll go grab it myself. By the time I got home, an hour later the email showed up. SO if your store has tons of stock, just go pick it up and they'll just process it

----------


## sabad66

Picked up the pressure washer yesterday and fired it up today for the first time. Took about 5 mins to assemble (really easy). 

Never used a pressure washer before, so wasn't really sure what to expect. Definitely less gallons per minute compared to a car wash sprayer, but way stronger than a standard hose sprayer. 

Ended up cleaning half of my garage and all of the driveway with it and it worked pretty good for that purpose. Next weekend i'll probably do my back deck and patio and it should work fine for that too. Would probably work good to clean a car too but might take a little longer considering it would be cold water (unless you have a hot water hose outlet). It does have a compartment for soap which i didn't know about before i bought it.

I'd say for the price its good but don't expect anything super high end.

----------


## dj_rice

> Picked up the pressure washer yesterday and fired it up today for the first time. Took about 5 mins to assemble (really easy). 
> 
> Never used a pressure washer before, so wasn't really sure what to expect. Definitely less gallons per minute compared to a car wash sprayer, but way stronger than a standard hose sprayer. 
> 
> Ended up cleaning half of my garage and all of the driveway with it and it worked pretty good for that purpose. Next weekend i'll probably do my back deck and patio and it should work fine for that too. Would probably work good to clean a car too but might take a little longer considering it would be cold water (unless you have a hot water hose outlet). It does have a compartment for soap which i didn't know about before i bought it.
> 
> I'd say for the price its good but don't expect anything super high end.




For washing your car, I'd suggest getting one of these. Combined with a good foaming soap like Chemical Guys, makes washing your vehicle a breeze and no swirls if you do a 2 bucket method. And don't buy the expensive Chemical Guys foam cannon, this Amazon works just fine

https://www.amazon.ca/Fasmov-Pressur...gateway&sr=8-8

----------


## Clever

I never got the email, I called them at around 5 and they said I should to wait an hour but it never showed up.

----------


## dj_rice

> I never got the email, I called them at around 5 and they said I should to wait an hour but it never showed up.



If you still haven't gotten the email by now, you might be getting another email saying they won't honor the price cause only select locations are selling this for "clearance pricing", they even removed it from their website, I can't find it anymore. Should of went to pick it up in store like I did

----------


## GOnSHO

New Carven exhaust for my 19' RAM Sport

----------


## Clever

@dj_rice


As of this morning there is no email for pick up but they did send me an email for $25 off my next purchase  :ROFL!: 

I’m not too worried if they don’t honor the sale, it was an impulse buy anyway.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> True enough. I just have a special hatred for the travel hassle that OKC requires, since it's not geographically far enough away to justify it. You can get a lot further in less time.
> 
> In a former life, I flew there and back for a 90 minute meeting. That wasn't particularly efficient. This trip will be more productive.



This trip has already been more productive and the main meetings aren't until tomorrow. 
Got my fried seafood fix too:

----------


## schurchill39

https://www.homedepot.ca/product/maa...ite/1000678489

Just on my way to pick this up (finally) from Home Depot. Maax Essence 60x30 inch 4 piece shower for my basement development. HD price was $797 but Rona had it on sale locally for like $660 or something. With the price match +10% I paid $620 taxes in.

----------


## speedog

Medium Skor with extra Skor, honestly do not know how someone could eat a large or extra large Blizzard.

----------


## JfuckinC

> Medium Skor with extra Skor, honestly do not know how someone could eat a large or extra large Blizzard.



Just eat through the pain really.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Just eat through the pain really.



Medium blizzard is ~1000 calories. Large is ~1300.

----------


## firebane

> Medium Skor with extra Skor, honestly do not know how someone could eat a large or extra large Blizzard.



Honestly how can anyone eat anything larger than a small. Blizzards are so heavy

----------


## killramos

> Honestly how can anyone eat anything larger than a small. Blizzards are so heavy



I don’t have time in my life for that kind of negativity

----------


## rx7boi

Snagged a Samsung 28" 4K LED monitor last night.

Saw it on the FB Marketplace for $160 at 10pm and went for a late night pickup.

----------


## speedog

> Honestly how can anyone eat anything larger than a small. Blizzards are so heavy



Gotta bulk up for winter.

----------


## sabad66

> Attachment 87393
> 
> Medium Skor with extra Skor, honestly do not know how someone could eat a large or extra large Blizzard.



its called munchies. i can definitely power through a large if i'm stoned, but otherwise i'll eat half and put half in the freezer to eat the next day.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Medium blizzard is ~1000 calories. Large is ~1300.



Yup. I stopped eating DQ ice cream cake as well after I looked up the nutritional info. I expected it to be bad, but I didn't realize just how awful it was. When I was younger (and fat) I would take down 1/4 of a cake no problem haha.

I'm not judging anyone, they are unbelievably delicious and I still crave them haha.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Yup. I stopped eating DQ ice cream cake as well after I looked up the nutritional info. I expected it to be bad, but I didn't realize just how awful it was. When I was younger (and fat) I would take down 1/4 of a cake no problem haha.
> 
> I'm not judging anyone, they are unbelievably delicious and I still crave them haha.



I can't be the only person on this forum who constantly eats whatever they fuck they want their entire life without getting fat, can I?

----------


## schurchill39

> I can't be the only person on this forum who constantly eats whatever they fuck they want their entire life without getting fat, can I?



Yes, you are.

----------


## XylathaneGTR

> Yes, you are.



Me too! it's the best! (but these days I get tummyaches when I over do it).

----------


## Swank

> I can't be the only person on this forum who constantly eats whatever they fuck they want their entire life without getting fat, can I?



If chicken breast and steamed broccoli in small portions is whatever the fuck you want then yes, otherwise damn you!!!  :Big Grin: 

Also just noticed your join date, wtf is up with that haha

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> I can't be the only person on this forum who constantly eats whatever they fuck they want their entire life without getting fat, can I?



I have a friend like that - has to use 1000cal powder scoops in his protein shakes to gain weight. Otherwise, he literally cannot consume enough food comfortably to gain weight.

I am actually glad I am not like that, it would be too easy to be unhealthy if you never saw any outward consequences of it haha.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Also just noticed your join date, wtf is up with that haha



I'm OG as fuck.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> I can't be the only person on this forum who constantly eats whatever they fuck they want their entire life without getting fat, can I?



Some people are just like that. My dad used to eat so much junk food, I swear he was downing 4000 cal. a day well into his 60's, and never broke 180 lbs.

I did not inherit those genetics.

----------


## bjstare

> I can't be the only person on this forum who constantly eats whatever they fuck they want their entire life without getting fat, can I?



Me too man. It's great.

RE: Blizzard sizes, small is too small. I usually get a medium; my 115lb wife can easily put away a large.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I can eat a fuck load of some things, but honestly the blizzard is just too sweet.

----------


## JfuckinC

> I can eat a fuck load of some things, but honestly the blizzard is just too sweet.



Don't be a pussy. Chocolate Chip Cookie Dough, and Extra stuff Reece Pieces should change your mind.

----------


## Sentry

> I can't be the only person on this forum who constantly eats whatever they fuck they want their entire life without getting fat, can I?



I topped out at 150lbs like 15 years ago lol. But I usually eat to a budget so I don't piss away money on food, which generally means smaller portions.

----------


## GOnSHO

New 75" LG TV!! upgrade from my 47"



and a new U shaped couch

----------


## dj_rice

Had to finally upgrade as my IKEA frame welds finally gave out (10+ years of use). Trying out this Zinus Smartbase Elite frame and Zinus Hybrid King Mattress out. Ordered both from Amazon for under $700 shipped

----------


## bjstare

We got a Zinus for one of our spare rooms on prime day a while back, was a queen for like $300 or something. It's great.

----------


## dj_rice

> We got a Zinus for one of our spare rooms on prime day a while back, was a queen for like $300 or something. It's great.



Was it those Green Tea Memory Foam ones? Was gonna do it but memory foam isn't good for fluffy/large folks like I

----------


## mzdspd

I have a Zinus Ultima Comfort mattress in our camper (220$ for a RV Queen). It is pretty good for the price. Our Endy is definitely better but also 75% more $.

----------


## 90_Shelby

> Yes, you are.



Did you forget that I'm on this forum?

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Was it those Green Tea Memory Foam ones? Was gonna do it but memory foam isn't good for fluffy/large folks like I



I bought a memory foam about 2-3 years ago now for the first time. I am a fit 245lbs who is usually dealing with some kind of discomfort or injury so my concern was one being too soft. I went through review sites and decided to get the one most said was too firm (as most people post their weights there) and it's been fantastic. My advise would be just make sure you find one that smaller people don't like and you should be ok. If not, return policies are good for most!

----------


## Darkane

> my 115lb wife can easily put away a large.



Hmm... come on beyond.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Don't be a pussy. Chocolate Chip Cookie Dough, and Extra stuff Reece Pieces should change your mind.



If you came to the foodie meets you'd know I'm a huge pussy for anything but beer.

- - - Updated - - -

Also 
@cjblair
 how does your wife feel about putting away a small several times?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I used to walk a few km to a Dairy Queen, get a small and eat it while walking home.
Fuck.
I invented that Milk Was A BAD Choice thing. Will Ferrell stole that from me!

----------


## bjstare

> If you came to the foodie meets you'd know I'm a huge pussy for anything but beer.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Also 
> @cjblair
>  how does your wife feel about putting away a small several times?



 
@ExtraSlow
 lucky for me, she loves it.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Sony RX100 VII (Mk7):



Flights to Kauai:

----------


## Chester

> I can't be the only person on this forum who constantly eats whatever they fuck they want their entire life without getting fat, can I?



This is my life.

----------


## JfuckinC

> This is my life.



hahaha it issss, Domino's Dominator.

it's everyone's life but mine, i swear lol

----------


## ExtraSlow

A bunch of steam works Colorado kolsch at root down in the Denver airport. Killing time.

----------


## bjstare

> Hmm... come on beyond.



"You must spead some rep around before giving it to Darkane again."

----------


## Lex350



----------


## The_Penguin

Now THAT is cool!!

----------


## Lex350

Goes well with my Marshall beer fridge.

----------


## nismodrifter

Pulled out my PS2 recently. 

Bought this off ebay

----------


## dj_rice

From last night's dinner courtesy of a promo Joeys was doing with Door Dash. $50 off discount codes. Got $60 of sushi for $12. Gong show. Never seen 30+ drivers all at one spot at same time waiting...was hilarious

----------


## taemo

> Pulled out my PS2 recently. 
> 
> Bought this off ebay



nice, this was probably my favorite THPS version!

----------


## finboy

> Pulled out my PS2 recently. 
> 
> Bought this off ebay



I had thps2 on my iPhone, it got buggy but I was super disappointed when they stopped supporting it around ios9. I would kill for a good Dave Mira bmx rom.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Tony hawk has some hilarious Twitter stories.

----------


## Maxt

Gen 3 hemi billet main caps and stud package.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> Gen 3 hemi billet main caps and stud package.



With the billet caps, do you have to have the block line bored? Or are they pretty much plug and play?

----------


## Maxt

Their customer service said align hone only, but that would be a first for all the main cap replacements I've had experience with. I can't see them getting it that close to production blocks with variances.
Did some more shopping, Dana 60 front and Dana 70 rear for my ramcharger.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Would be nice to get away with just a hone but I agree that sounds a tad optimistic. Could get lucky though, tolerances on a modern block are a lot better than the 60s lumps.

Boss axles, kingpin HPD60 fronts are getting harder to find. Those come out of a SRW Ford?

----------


## Maxt

> Would be nice to get away with just a hone but I agree that sounds a tad optimistic. Could get lucky though, tolerances on a modern block are a lot better than the 60s lumps.
> 
> Boss axles, kingpin HPD60 fronts are getting harder to find. Those come out of a SRW Ford?



 The front is a 93 dodge dually front, I have to find Srw hubs for it, the rear is 92 dodge Dana 70 srw axle. I also got a 46rh I am going to mill the small block bellhousing off and make a one off big block 46rh. I am re-gearing the diffs to 4.56's. The motor if it passes crack checking is going to be a 400 b engine stroker with the trick flow max wedge heads, should be good for 600-700 flywheel horsepower.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Damn man, you are going to have a fleet of seriously kickass Mopars by the time you're all done. Are you planning to use a JW Ultrabell for the 46RH(A518) conversion?

----------


## MalibuStacy

Brand spanking new Sumitomo's for the C30.

----------


## Maxt

> Damn man, you are going to have a fleet of seriously kickass Mopars by the time you're all done. Are you planning to use a JW Ultrabell for the 46RH(A518) conversion?



 I was looking at the ultra bell, it bolts to the pump housing, so I thought I would strip the case down first and see how deep those pump bolts are to see if there is enough strength to fasten to. I was thinking I could deepen the holes and heli-coil the lot to make it stronger. I could also weld a BB 727 bell to the 46h case, but a jig would be needed to keep it all straight during welding.

----------


## Crazyjoker77

Been 20 years since I had a tank. 90G

----------


## speedog

$150 new at Canadian Tire, $75 on Kijiji, just a bit of dust on it...

----------


## Lex350



----------


## killramos

Couldn’t help myself on a good deal. New truck/camping gun.

----------


## blitz

Honest questions, what purpose does a truck/camping gun fulfill?

----------


## killramos

Bears. Duh.

----------


## sabad66

Ordered an RSNAV last week:



Android based head unit that gives you a 10.25" screen, cellular (not sure if i'll use this quite yet), reverse camera (my 2013 doesn't have one), and wireless carplay and android auto among other things. All the reviews are really good, and preserves the factory look & feel including steering wheel controls and factory menu/settings.

Nice little upgrade to modernize my 2013 Q5 tech and hopefully prevent me from wanting to upgrade cars any time soon  :ROFL!:

----------


## Tik-Tok

It's only September and I'm already spending xmas money. Bah-humbug.

----------


## GOnSHO

New "custom" closet for myself and my Fiance, finally get my walkin closet finished. Not the exact closet we ordered as we have TWO sides for the walk in. Custom PAX from Ikea

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> Bears. Duh.



But it says door-breacher, not bear-breacher. Unless the bears are in the next camper over and you want to get into their RV to steal their hi-chews. That's not cool.

----------


## Buster



----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> 



Looks like we got ourselves a Reader!

----------


## blitz

You can never have too many clamps. $29.99 for a 4 pack of nice Bessy clutch clamps from Home Depot. Would be around $70 everywhere else.

----------


## Swank

Replaced existing 2 x 4' fluorescent tubes in the garage with this LED fixture, loving the improvement in brightness and light color quality overall. Ordered another to pair up with it and turn the garage into a supernova. I'm amazed at how lightweight the fixture is, you could almost screw it into cardboard and it wouldn't fall. I mounted it inside the existing housing for the old tubes though.


https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B07...?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Also got this USB rechargeable head lamp with the first order which was very handy for installing the above mentioned fixture in the dark.


https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B07...?ie=UTF8&psc=1

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> You can never have too many clamps. $29.99 for a 4 pack of nice Bessy clutch clamps from Home Depot. Would be around $70 everywhere else.
> 
> Attachment 87577



Too big for my nipples.

----------


## speedog

> Replaced existing 2 x 4' fluorescent tubes in the garage with this LED fixture, loving the improvement in brightness and light color quality overall. Ordered another to pair up with it and turn the garage into a supernova. I'm amazed at how lightweight the fixture is, you could almost screw it into cardboard and it wouldn't fall. I mounted it inside the existing housing for the old tubes though.
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B07...?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Also got this USB rechargeable head lamp with the first order which was very handy for installing the above mentioned fixture in the dark.
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B07...?ie=UTF8&psc=1



Also did the LED tube conversion in my garage fairly recently, currently have 5 - 4 foot fixtures, pondering a sixth. All purchased locally for no more than $25 a piece - Princess Auto and Canadian Tire often have great sale prices and there are some local independant shops that have great pricing as well.

----------


## ShermanEF9

Bilsteins for the truck, windows for the house. managed to get a hopper window installed to make the house (legally) 4 bedrooms.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Hopper window qualifies as fire exit? Didn't think it did.

----------


## ShermanEF9

> Hopper window qualifies as fire exit? Didn't think it did.



It was only because the slider previously installed didn't allow for a big enough egress point. With the hopper it makes the window big Enough to qualify.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> It was only because the slider previously installed didn't allow for a big enough egress point. With the hopper it makes the window big Enough to qualify.



Only if that whole piece of glass comes out super easily. Has this passed inspection, yet?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Only if that whole piece of glass comes out super easily. Has this passed inspection, yet?



I wanted an awning window in my basement, but it was never going to pass inspection, or so I thought. Had to get slider. But that was several years ago and I was just going on advice of my contractor. Hope yours goes well.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> I wanted an awning window in my basement, but it was never going to pass inspection, or so I thought. Had to get slider. But that was several years ago and I was just going on advice of my contractor. Hope yours goes well.



Awning style is legal, so long as there's a minimum amount of space on the exterior to egress around it. Can't recall the distance numbers, but I got several different quotes from various window manufacturers last spring and they all said the same. The only way a hopper is definitely legal is if it tilts in so the bigger space is at the bottom, or it's the fancy type that is both hopper, and opens from the side, like the pic below. Even if the glass comes out super easy on shermans window, it would require "special knowledge", ie. you don't just turn a handle and it falls out.

----------


## ExtraSlow

My particular situation may have not been a window problem, maybe there wasn't enough space around it, looking back. Anyway, may everyones renovations pass inspections!

----------


## taemo

This came in from Map Camera yesterday.. relieved that they didn't charge me for custom fees this time, they did on the 21mm Skopar previously


Time to sell the 40mm 1.4 Nokton, 
@flipstah
 interested once you have an M body camera?

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

YETI Mug to keep my coffee hot when I drink it slow:

----------


## flipstah

> This came in from Map Camera yesterday.. relieved that they didn't charge me for custom fees this time, they did on the 21mm Skopar previously
> 
> 
> Time to sell the 40mm 1.4 Nokton, 
> @flipstah
>  interested once you have an M body camera?



Oof. Oh yes.

----------


## ShermanEF9

> Only if that whole piece of glass comes out super easily. Has this passed inspection, yet?



It hasn't even been installed. Considering this was the solution presented by several different companies, I would think it won't be an issue.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Had Powderworks refinish my winter stockers that were getting pretty grotty. Now they almost look too nice to use them in winter.

----------


## 89coupe

I was just there today dropping off vents to be powder coated for 4 fireplaces we are installing in some new infills we are doing.

Must be late, not the same place. I was at Calgary Powder Coatings.

----------


## 88CRX

> Had Powderworks refinish my winter stockers that were getting pretty grotty. Now they almost look too nice to use them in winter.



That is cool! 

So we finally have someone local that can somewhat match Rays/Volk Bronze!

----------


## chongkee_

> Had Powderworks refinish my winter stockers that were getting pretty grotty. Now they almost look too nice to use them in winter.



How much did it cost?

----------


## blitz

> Had Powderworks refinish my winter stockers that were getting pretty grotty. Now they almost look too nice to use them in winter.



Awesome. I was going these guys to refinished my O.Z.'s during the winter. Were they able to repair damage as well?

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> How much did it cost?






> Awesome. I was going these guys to refinished my O.Z.'s during the winter. Were they able to repair damage as well?




Cost was $115/wheel for 18"s, a bit on the higher side compared to the really cheap places but they had the shade of bronze I was after and I'd seen some other wheels they'd done and the quality looked impeccable. The $115 includes repairing light curb rash, not sure about heavier damage.

Some places quoted me $150+/wheel and only had basic colours, so Powderworks' price seems very reasonable in comparison. They do a bunch of work for Tunerworks on some fairly high-end stuff, so they must be doing something right.

----------


## FraserB

2020 RDX A-Spec

----------


## spikerS

> 2020 RDX A-Spec



nice man! I love the look of those!

----------


## schocker

> 2020 RDX A-Spec



I like those a lot except for the vagina seats.

----------


## dirtsniffer

What's a vagina seat? Or are you referring to what's normally in the drivers seat?

----------


## muse017

> I like those a lot except for the vagina seats.



I was like..what???? than,,, I googled it..lol....

----------


## schocker

> What's a vagina seat? Or are you referring to what's normally in the drivers seat?



Nah, the seat and centre console look like this. I found it to be an odd design choice  :ROFL!: 
» Click image for larger version
» Click image for larger version

----------


## lilmira

haha, I'd like to see Doug Demuro's review on those seats.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> haha, I'd like to see Doug Demuro's review on those seats.



That guy has the best job, I am a long time fan.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> Nah, the seat and centre console look like this. I found it to be an odd design choice



That's, uh, wow. Hmm.

----------


## dirtsniffer

I'd fuck that seat

----------


## jwslam

> I'd fuck that seat



Ride it all day and night eh?

----------


## Ekliptix

2003 4runner. 165,000km. Nice car, smooth ride, 11L/100km (V6). Replacing the lifted Suzuki SX4 as my gf's dd. SX4 will be for sale soon.


New weathertech floormats for it on order.

----------


## ExtraSlow

It's hard to find those in good condition, but they are great vehicles.

----------


## Ekliptix

I'm hoping to enjoy that Toyota reliability. I got it off my sisters husband. Original owner. Had it inspected at Toyota, they wanted $12k to do maintenance haha, including $5k to retrofit the weird hydraulic suspension. I am putting new CV joints in, and later do some bilstin shocks when it needs them. I sure love RockAuto for getting parts.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Rockauto makes it cheaper to replaces stuff "just in case", which is pretty cool. I basically don't even look at rotors anymore. Replace.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I'm hoping to enjoy that Toyota reliability. I got it off my sisters husband. Original owner. Had it inspected at Toyota, they wanted $12k to do maintenance haha, including $5k to retrofit the weird hydraulic suspension. I am putting new CV joints in, and later do some bilstin shocks when it needs them. I sure love RockAuto for getting parts.



I'm sorry... Twelve. Thousand. Dollars. To do maintenance??¡?¿!!?
It sounded like you took out to the Toyota dealer, not Ferrari of Alberta. That's more money than a belt change on a V12! 
Name and shame the Toyota dealer that dared to say that one of their vehicles "required" a quick $12k touch.
I haven't spent twelve hundred dollars on my Toyota product in the last 100,000 km.

----------


## adam c

Just picked up some NyQuil cause fuck people who don’t stay home when they’re sick

----------


## dj_rice

Molar extraction $262. Spent $255 on it a few months ago getting it temporary drained/filled for future root canal but tooth starting getting wiggly and was too far gone to save. Better this way, saves me money from that root canal.

----------


## lilmira

Dude, use a banana.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Do people keep their teeth?

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> Do people keep their teeth?



If you are 40 and still believes in tooth fairies...yes!

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

That's a smoking deal. I paid over $400 long long ago to pull a tooth that I wasted $900 trying to save.
You're winning.

----------


## Brent.ff

> I'm hoping to enjoy that Toyota reliability. I got it off my sisters husband. Original owner. Had it inspected at Toyota, they wanted $12k to do maintenance haha, including $5k to retrofit the weird hydraulic suspension. I am putting new CV joints in, and later do some bilstin shocks when it needs them. I sure love RockAuto for getting parts.



Assuming it’s the XREAS suspension? 5k will go a long way to one hell of a suspension kit...

----------


## KPHMPH

New winter beater. This thing is dope.

15 500 Turbo

----------


## 370Z

> New winter beater. This thing is dope.
> 
> 15’ 500 Turbo



Hmm, is that sufficient? Are you going to usestudded tires? I thought getting one of these but didn't want to end up stuck somewhere...

----------


## Buster

Anova pro

https://anovaculinary.com/anova-precision-cooker-pro/

----------


## killramos

> Anova pro
> 
> https://anovaculinary.com/anova-precision-cooker-pro/

----------


## Aleks

> I'm sorry... Twelve. Thousand. Dollars. To do maintenance??¡?¿!!?
> It sounded like you took out to the Toyota dealer, not Ferrari of Alberta. That's more money than a belt change on a V12! 
> Name and shame the Toyota dealer that dared to say that one of their vehicles "required" a quick $12k touch.
> I haven't spent twelve hundred dollars on my Toyota product in the last 100,000 km.



What Toyota product do you have.

Older Toyota SUVs and trucks are no cheaper to service at dealerships than any other brand despite of what people will tell you. They do last longer and hold value really well though, but maintenance when you need to replace parts is not cheap. My brother has one of these 4runners with similar suspension and it was around $5000 he got quoted to fix it as well.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> What Toyota product do you have.
> 
> Older Toyota SUVs and trucks are no cheaper to service at dealerships than any other brand despite of what people will tell you. They do last longer and hold value really well though, but maintenance when you need to replace parts is not cheap. My brother has one of these 4runners with similar suspension and it was around $5000 he got quoted to fix it as well.



Lexus RX.

Edit - which will perish in a fire before I spend half that on a maintenance issue.

----------


## Kjonus

> What Toyota product do you have.
> 
> Older Toyota SUVs and trucks are no cheaper to service at dealerships than any other brand despite of what people will tell you. They do last longer and hold value really well though, but maintenance when you need to replace parts is not cheap. My brother has one of these 4runners with similar suspension and it was around $5000 he got quoted to fix it as well.



You don't fix the XREAS suspension you pull it out and start fresh, not hard at all. Just replaced the XREAS on mine a month ago, took a good part of a day. I replaced it with a new suspension out of a Tacoma TRD, pretty much bolts in just had to press out the bushings in the rear shocks. Cost me around $400, leveled it off and gave me about an inch in height all around.

----------


## dj_rice

> Do people keep their teeth?



LOL Its just a fascination and curosity thing. I like to see what happened to the tooth is all. And then I toss it. In this tooths case, because my wisdom was growing in sideways (which I got all pulled back in April) couldn't get in the space to clean between and thus a big cavity was created. Should of actually pulled it the day I got my filling done on it. I didnt know there was a big hole on the side of it. Odd they would suggest a root canal to save it back then.



Oooooo Anova Pro!! Good deal right now too $260 off from $529

----------


## roopi

> You don't fix the XREAS suspension you pull it out and start fresh, not hard at all. Just replaced the XREAS on mine a month ago, took a good part of a day. I replaced it with a new suspension out of a Tacoma TRD, pretty much bolts in just had to press out the bushings in the rear shocks. Cost me around $400, leveled it off and gave me about an inch in height all around.



I did the same thing on my wife's old 4 runner but paid someone to do it and it was about $800.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Fancy dinner with the wife:

----------


## Buster

> Fancy dinner with the wife:



somebody is getting laid tonight....

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> somebody is getting laid tonight....



Unlikely. Ballers like that get blown while on the drive home.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> somebody is getting laid tonight....






> Unlikely. Ballers like that get blown while on the drive home.



You are both correct

----------


## Buster

> You are both correct



you dirty whore.

I love it.

----------


## rx7boi

> Anova pro
> 
> https://anovaculinary.com/anova-precision-cooker-pro/



Buster's go-to tool for taking temperature, but not for what you think.

#SundayNightButtStuff

----------


## vengie

> Fancy dinner with the wife:



Deluxe combo.
The patch is (almost) back baby!

----------


## Tik-Tok

No double meat?

No pic of my receipt, but latest purchase was Modern Ocean. Food was pretty good for the prairies, but around 9pm, I was the only guy in a 6 table radius. Would definitely go there again if I were single.

----------


## ZenOps

Damn, I remember back when $15 would buy half a years worth of bananas. Bananas!

----------


## Team_Mclaren

got rid of the 4Runner and picked this up, never thought that i'd buy a volvo. But sat in the V60 at the autoshow and i was in love.... naturally need to get the bigger one tho.

----------


## Buster

awesome!

----------


## ExtraSlow

Wagon is best. Nice.

----------


## bjstare

Love those.

Curious if you cross shopped with the E450? If so, what swayed you to the Volvo (aside from it's looks).

----------


## Team_Mclaren

> Love those.
> 
> Curious if you cross shopped with the E450? If so, what swayed you to the Volvo (aside from it's looks).



I didnt want a Benz as too many friends have an E63s... lol 
BMW doesnt have a touring anymore, Audi Allroad is too small. so choices was very very limited.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Shoot, that's a good-looking wagon right there. Do they make an R-model or other sporty variety of it?

----------


## ExtraSlow

The T8 should be peppy

----------


## Maxt

6" skyjacker lift system. I had to wait for the steering arm to show up for quite some time, and it's wrong.

----------


## Team_Mclaren

> Shoot, that's a good-looking wagon right there. Do they make an R-model or other sporty variety of it?



I got the R-design. just sporty seats and shit no different than a regular one.

and we dont have T8 available in Canada....

----------


## nismodrifter

On sale @ Home Depot. Natural gas. Range side burner. 

» Click image for larger version

----------


## taemo

Bought this from Canadian Tire yesterday, will make swapping tires much easier

----------


## Chandler_Racing

> got rid of the 4Runner and picked this up, never thought that i'd buy a volvo. But sat in the V60 at the autoshow and i was in love.... naturally need to get the bigger one tho.



Always loved wagons. Volvo does some of the best interiors and seats IMO.

Did you get a chance to drive the car in the snow storm this weekend? I'm curious about ground clearance - I've had my eye on a V90 but like the clearance of a truck/SUV.

----------


## Team_Mclaren

> Always loved wagons. Volvo does some of the best interiors and seats IMO.
> 
> Did you get a chance to drive the car in the snow storm this weekend? I'm curious about ground clearance - I've had my eye on a V90 but like the clearance of a truck/SUV.



The car is still in Vancouver with my wife so i dont know how it's gonna be on snow. 

If you want a high group clearance, go check out the V90 cross country. Valentine Volvo has one.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> If you want a high group clearance, go check out the V90 cross country.



I find it moderately amusing/annoying that Volvo called that package the Cross Country. "XC" is the Volvo shorthand for Cross-Country.... but they already sell an XC90.

----------


## XylathaneGTR

I've been looking at replacing my old A4 wagon with something new, and the V60/V90 are mighty fine. Similar boat - never thought I'd buy a volvo but they're sliiiick.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

Well it's no new wagon that's for sure but at least it'll have to come with a trip to Vancouver wrapped around it.

----------


## suntan

I fit a Corsair H55 into a Node 202 case. Cooling an i7 9700K.

----------


## 16hypen3sp

One week at the Hard Rock in Punta Cana this Feb.

----------


## brucebanner



----------


## ExtraSlow

Fight the furnace filter confusopoly. Have two cases of filters. Merv11 for winter and Merv8 for summer. $90 total for 12 filters and that'll last me 18 months or so.

----------


## blitz

> Fight the furnace filter confusopoly. Have two cases of filters. Merv11 for winter and Merv8 for summer. $90 total for 12 filters and that'll last me 18 months or so.



12 filters would last me 6 years

----------


## ExtraSlow

> 12 filters would last me 6 years



I use crappy ones in the summer and change quite often. My AC freezes if I use good ones or let them get clogged. 

Winter I can use better and change a little less. 

Maybe my 18 months was too short. More like 2 years.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> I use crappy ones in the summer and change quite often. My AC freezes if I use good ones or let them get clogged. 
> 
> Winter I can use better and change a little less. 
> 
> Maybe my 18 months was too short. More like 2 years.



Where from?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Where from?



Amazon. 


Amre has some good value too, but I wasn't going to be near there.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Amazon. 
> 
> 
> Amre has some good value too, but I wasn't going to be near there.



Why not the 11's for summer because it's dustier and 8's for winter?
Try it. Trust me. Change in summer more often because baller deals and steady income, double-meat dollars.

----------


## killramos

I would say increased airflow in the home is way more important in winter than summer.

----------


## ExtraSlow

If you guys want to talk about airflow and filter selection, I could discuss for DAAAAAYS. I'm happy with my system and it works for my situation.

----------


## firebane

> If you guys want to talk about airflow and filter selection, I could discuss for DAAAAAYS. I'm happy with my system and it works for my situation.



Want a puzzler? Why build a filter box that doesn't fit a 1" filter or a 2" filter properly so you buy 1" filters and use foam on them to create a tight seal?

On top of that why build a filter box that is 25x30x1 that is a non-standard size so you can't buy filters in normal places.

 :Big Grin:

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> Amazon. 
> 
> 
> Amre has some good value too, but I wasn't going to be near there.




Good to know, I just put my last set of filters in and needed to get some replacements. I ordered from Amazon last time, but if there's a recommendation, I'm open to hear it.

----------


## R-Audi

Ordered a set of 285/65/18 Cooper Discoverer AT3 XLT from Canadian Tire the other day while they were 25% off... Should look great with the Enkei RPT1s I have sitting in Montana!

----------


## mzdspd

> Ordered a set of 285/65/18 Cooper Discoverer AT3 XLT from Canadian Tire the other day while they were 25% off... Should look great with the Enkei RPT1s I have sitting in Montana!



I really want to get a set of these for my camper truck.. Seem like a great tire, especially with the 25% off. Definitely would love to hear what you think of the tire after some use.

----------


## R-Audi

> I really want to get a set of these for my camper truck.. Seem like a great tire, especially with the 25% off. Definitely would love to hear what you think of the tire after some use.



I have another buddy who ordered the LT version for his 4Runner too, majority of reviews are positive for the new AT3 lineup.(4S, LT, XLT)

----------


## Maxt

> I have another buddy who ordered the LT version for his 4Runner too, majority of reviews are positive for the new AT3 lineup.(4S, LT, XLT)



 Just put those my ram 3500 and can say they are very good in snow and on ice. They are a very firm tire though, I've dropped the tire pressure down 15 psi so far and the truck is still a bit harsh. We'll have to see how they wear though.

----------


## schocker

I will be the guinea pig for these continentals
» Click image for larger version

----------


## cyra1ax

Been wanting one of these for a while, pulled the trigger since they're on sale and I stacked the BB&B 20% off on top.

----------


## speedog

> Fight the furnace filter confusopoly. Have two cases of filters. Merv11 for winter and Merv8 for summer. $90 total for 12 filters and that'll last me 18 months or so.



3M Filtrate 1500 2 pack with MERV12 rating for $16.49 at Airdrie UFA, same thing is $39.99 at Canadian Tire.

Repair kit for my compressor hose that sprang a leak, $9.99 at Princess Auto and Canadian Tire, $3.99 at UFA.

Happened to be at UFA for a feed purchase and was quite pressed with their pricing.

----------


## Jlude

Similar spec to this image, 2020 Macan S for the wife.

----------


## taemo

for the parents with a toddler.. I just bought this from The Bay for 25$ (retails for 45$ at the Discovery Hut in Chinook)

----------


## rx7boi

Picked up a 3/8" stubby impact wrench for the wheels.



Most of my sockets are 1/2" so I'll have to order another set of deep sockets haha.

----------


## sabad66

> Similar spec to this image, 2020 Macan S for the wife. 
> Attachment 87759



beautiful!!!!!

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> That is cool! 
> 
> So we finally have someone local that can somewhat match Rays/Volk Bronze!



Shoot, missed your post somehow. It's not quite an exact match for the regular Volk bronze, it's a slightly deeper shade but highly metallic so it looks lighter in direct light. Very close to the Volk Bronze Almite.

----------


## finboy

> Picked up a 3/8" stubby impact wrench for the wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> Most of my sockets are 1/2" so I'll have to order another set of deep sockets haha.



That’s why I bought the 1/2” model, and got the 3/8” ratchet for lighter use. The upside of the Milwaukee is that you can use it to put the lug nuts back on with the low setting that stops at 10 ft/lbs, then finish it off with a torque wrench.

----------


## ercchry

Hue’d the main floor (which required a couple new fixtures too)... pretty fun, probably going to do the rest of the house now

----------


## firebane

> Hue’d the main floor (which required a couple new fixtures too)... pretty fun, probably going to do the rest of the house now



Could never justify the cost of hue bulbs and the whole hub needed to make them work. I picked up a few Lifx bulbs and they work flawlessy, require no hub and just work over wifi.

----------


## kJUMP

> Similar spec to this image, 2020 Macan S for the wife. 
> Attachment 87759



nice man! already took delivery? i have a rhodium silver on red GTS. she won't be disappointed.

----------


## Kijho

> I picked up a few Lifx bulbs and they work flawlessy, require no hub and just work over wifi.



But the price of the Lifx are $25. ea. - That doesn't make sense when you can buy 4x Hue White's + Hub for $64 in the kit. If you're only buy 1 bulb it would make sense, but if you want 4 bulbs, the Hue is cheaper. 

I demo'd both the Lifx and Hue's, and found the overall interface especially with Google Home way smoother on the Hue's. I have the kitchen / living room lamps / bedroom lights/ all Hue's + a Google Mini on each floor and it's been a good investment particularly for timer modes / lights come on when I'm arriving home / having lights turn on if I'm away on vacation / and dimming the lights to come on slowly in the mornings when waking up. I also like the feature 'OK Google, turn the kitchen to 100%' while I'm cooking, and then 'OK Google, turns all the lights to movie night' and they all dim down to 10%.

----------


## firebane

> But the price of the Lifx are $25. ea. - That doesn't make sense when you can buy 4x Hue White's + Hub for $64 in the kit. If you're only buy 1 bulb it would make sense, but if you want 4 bulbs, the Hue is cheaper. 
> 
> I demo'd both the Lifx and Hue's, and found the overall interface especially with Google Home way smoother on the Hue's. I have the kitchen / living room lamps / bedroom lights/ all Hue's + a Google Mini on each floor and it's been a good investment particularly for timer modes / lights come on when I'm arriving home / having lights turn on if I'm away on vacation / and dimming the lights to come on slowly in the mornings when waking up. I also like the feature 'OK Google, turn the kitchen to 100%' while I'm cooking, and then 'OK Google, turns all the lights to movie night' and they all dim down to 10%.



I don't use home automation with things such as Google.. I'm not a privacy nut but unless I have properly setup secure network home automation stays out. Hue bulbs are also on average double the cost of Lifx bulbs and with discounts you get for buying into Lifx its even cheaper.

----------


## schocker

The lifx bulbs are definitely more than hue (Need the hub though which is always cheap in kits). hue is white/ambiant/color $20/40/60, lifx white mini/mini color/normal color $25/55/75. Also nice to keep all the light bulbs off of wifi.

----------


## R-Audi

> Just put those my ram 3500 and can say they are very good in snow and on ice. They are a very firm tire though, I've dropped the tire pressure down 15 psi so far and the truck is still a bit harsh. We'll have to see how they wear though.



What pressure are you at now? I was hoping they wouldnt be as harsh as other E rated tires because they were only 2 Ply.. I wont be able to mount them until the end of the month so heres to hoping they arent too bad.

----------


## 03ozwhip

Thanks 
@Justing
 always a pleasure to deal with!

----------


## spikerS

> Thanks 
> @Justing
>  always a pleasure to deal with!



beautiful!

----------


## Jlude

> nice man! already took delivery? i have a rhodium silver on red GTS. she won't be disappointed.



Nice - ours is Dolomite Silver Metallic on black. I haven't driven it yet, she test drove it. Delivers in December. 




> beautiful!!!!!



Thanks - it's nice.

----------


## ercchry

> But the price of the Lifx are $25. ea. - That doesn't make sense when you can buy 4x Hue White's + Hub for $64 in the kit. If you're only buy 1 bulb it would make sense, but if you want 4 bulbs, the Hue is cheaper. 
> 
> I demo'd both the Lifx and Hue's, and found the overall interface especially with Google Home way smoother on the Hue's. I have the kitchen / living room lamps / bedroom lights/ all Hue's + a Google Mini on each floor and it's been a good investment particularly for timer modes / lights come on when I'm arriving home / having lights turn on if I'm away on vacation / and dimming the lights to come on slowly in the mornings when waking up. I also like the feature 'OK Google, turn the kitchen to 100%' while I'm cooking, and then 'OK Google, turns all the lights to movie night' and they all dim down to 10%.



Yeah, I mean I still need a couple more on the main floor... but already at 14 bulbs. The wifi load would be aggressive by the time I’m done  :ROFL!:

----------


## schurchill39

> Been wanting one of these for a while, pulled the trigger since they're on sale and I stacked the BB&B 20% off on top.
> Attachment 87749



I bought the wife one about a month back because its all I have heard about since last Christmas. She absolutely loves it and makes 2-4 meals a week in it that turn out alright. I honestly do not see what makes it so special and think we got taken by another fad. That being said, I'm also a grumpy old man so maybe I am missing something besides money from my wallet.

----------


## killramos

> Yeah, I mean I still need a couple more on the main floor... but already at 14 bulbs. The wifi load would be aggressive by the time I’m done



If you are running tons of bulbs for pot lights etc you should really consider switches like Lutrons.

I just switched out like 40 pot lights in my house to LED, but that’s only over 6 or 7 switches.

----------


## rage2

> Yeah, I mean I still need a couple more on the main floor... but already at 14 bulbs. The wifi load would be aggressive by the time I’m done



Only the Hue hub runs on wifi. The lights communicate over ZigBee to the hub. Home automation adds nothing to wifi load. Cameras OTOH...




> If you are running tons of bulbs for pot lights etc you should really consider switches like Lutrons.
> 
> I just switched out like 40 pot lights in my house to LED, but that’s only over 6 or 7 switches.



This is the right answer. Way cheaper this way. I only have 1 room on Hue, mainly because kids and color lights.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> If you are running tons of bulbs for pot lights etc you should really consider switches like Lutrons.
> 
> I just switched out like 40 pot lights in my house to LED, but that’s only over 6 or 7 switches.



So much this. Unless you really want the colour control, wifi switches are a far more cost-effective route.

----------


## ExtraSlow

My house has around 100 light bulbs. It makes no sense to start putting individual wifi bulbs everywhere.

----------


## schocker

> If you are running tons of bulbs for pot lights etc you should really consider switches like Lutrons.
> 
> I just switched out like 40 pot lights in my house to LED, but that’s only over 6 or 7 switches.



Smartthings is also now officially here so you can run zigbee and z-wave devices and keep them off wifi. I have the hub but haven't bought any switches yet, just a few samsung sensors.

Has anyone ran hue color bulbs outdoors, my fixtures are open in the bottom so don't want the winter to sewer these $$$ bulbs.

----------


## Crazyjoker77

> Thanks 
> @Justing
>  always a pleasure to deal with!



Do you actually wear the watch on your right hand or is it just for the photo? I can't recall ever seeing a guys watch on the right before, just seems weird to me.

----------


## GOnSHO

> Do you actually wear the watch on your right hand or is it just for the photo? I can't recall ever seeing a guys watch on the right before, just seems weird to me.



Normally goes on the non dominant arm, cant rmbr if hes left handed or not..  :crazy nut:

----------


## taemo

> Normally goes on the non dominant arm, cant rmbr if hes left handed or not..



I'm left handed and been wearing watches on my left wrist all my life although occasionally I wear them on my right wrist, mainly if the weight or crown is bothering my left hand

----------


## Crazyjoker77

Bought a Super Red Bristnose Pleco for the fish tank. First time hes come out from hiding since dropping him in.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Do you actually wear the watch on your right hand or is it just for the photo? I can't recall ever seeing a guys watch on the right before, just seems weird to me.



I'm right handed, cant wear it on my left hand, feels wierd to me, I never have.

----------


## spike98

> What pressure are you at now? I was hoping they wouldnt be as harsh as other E rated tires because they were only 2 Ply.. I wont be able to mount them until the end of the month so heres to hoping they arent too bad.



and 
@Maxt


I got the load tables for my 3500 and ran my pressures according to that then aired up when i towed. My final pressures on my Ram was 46 PSI front and 42 PSI rear. Made a WORLD of difference over the sticker plate of 80/80 for the 10ply E tires from factory.

----------


## R-Audi

> and 
> @Maxt
> 
> 
> I got the load tables for my 3500 and ran my pressures according to that then aired up when i towed. My final pressures on my Ram was 46 PSI front and 42 PSI rear. Made a WORLD of difference over the sticker plate of 80/80 for the 10ply E tires from factory.



Sticker plate wont really be applicable in my case with a 4Runner... so we will see how they ride.

----------


## ercchry

> Only the Hue hub runs on wifi. The lights communicate over ZigBee to the hub. Home automation adds nothing to wifi load.



Yeah, I mean vs the lifx system

----------


## schurchill39

> Do you actually wear the watch on your right hand or is it just for the photo? I can't recall ever seeing a guys watch on the right before, just seems weird to me.



I am right handed and if I ever wear a watch its always on my right hand. It just feels weird if its on my left.

----------


## KPHMPH

Woot, only took since March -  :Smilie:

----------


## Sentry

Lets see if I get to keep it

----------


## killramos

> Lets see if I get to keep it



Beauty. Always a good time.

----------


## elite

> Lets see if I get to keep it



Where from?

----------


## Sentry

Tactical Imports. I didn't get in on the preorder because preordering is for suckers, but once they said they had them in stock I picked it up

----------


## 03ozwhip

Just acquired this beaut. It needs a little love but itll be fun.

----------


## KPHMPH

> Just acquired this beaut. It needs a little love but itll be fun.




This looks like the $200 waffle truck from this summer!!

----------


## 03ozwhip

It's very possible, I dont know anything about waffles lol

----------


## ExtraSlow

Awesome. The Lightning was a cool truck in it's day, and honestly still holds the interest pretty well. \
I'd love to find one of the short-lived F150 Tremor models, that would be sweet.

----------


## Sentry

Wheels have got to go lol, I love lightnings though.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Wheels have got to go lol, I love lightnings though.



Lol first things first way ahead of ya haha

----------


## bjstare

> Lol first things first way ahead of ya haha



You should try and find a set of OEM wheels for that. I think vehicles like that are best left bone stock (or performance mods at the most, nothing aesthetic though). Awesome truck.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> You should try and find a set of OEM wheels for that. I think vehicles like that are best left bone stock (or performance mods at the most, nothing aesthetic though). Awesome truck.



Maybe if I ever sell it, I'll look for some. I have a style of wheels in mind already, however I have to use adapters because the bolt pattern is shit.

----------


## tirebob

I am sure this is probably not in many of your wheelhouses but cool nonetheless... Just picked up my wife this Gammill Long Arm Quilting Machine with a 14 foot long frame. Rolls-Royce of long arm machines right here!

----------


## 90_Shelby

> You should try and find a set of OEM wheels for that. I think vehicles like that are best left bone stock (or performance mods at the most, nothing aesthetic though). Awesome truck.



Cool truck. I agree with the above. OEM wheels and grill would look best. If I recall correctly, the OEM wheels are great looking wheels.

----------


## blitz

> I am sure this is probably not in many of your wheelhouses but cool nonetheless... Just picked up my wife this Gammill Long Arm Quilting Machine with a 14 foot long frame. Rolls-Royce of long arm machines right here!



That’s one hell of a thread injector!

----------


## tirebob

> That’s one hell of a thread injector!



Truly... Dang thing costs more to replace than a brand new Audi S4! I made some serious brownie points with my wife! Lol!

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Truly... Dang thing costs more to replace than a brand new Audi S4! I made some serious brownie points with my wife! Lol!



Wow! I also know very little about this but I know this is a huge deal.
Good for you!

----------


## Sentry

Multi port thread injection

----------


## tirebob

> Wow! I also know very little about this but I know this is a huge deal.
> Good for you!



I should qualify that I bought it second hand from a good friend who went back into the health care field and payed greatly under market value but still a helluva piece of sewing machinery!

----------


## ExtraSlow

It'll also stud your hakapelitas too.

----------


## tirebob

> It'll also stud your hakapelitas too.



I am the only stud in this house...  :Burn Out:

----------


## D'z Nutz

That's pretty cool, tirebomb!




> That’s one hell of a thread injector!



That actually reminds me, I have some thread injecting I need to do haha

----------


## benyl

Went in because we dropped off the E63 for service at Lonestar. Was there to test drive one because the wife hates putting gas in the car. I ended up buying one instead cause, holy fuck, it is fast.  :Burn Out: 

Got the performance. Skipping the FSD for now.

----------


## KPHMPH

> Went in because we dropped off the E63 for service at Lonestar. Was there to test drive one because the wife hates putting gas in the car. I ended up buying one instead cause, holy fuck, it is fast. 
> 
> Got the performance. Skipping the FSD for now.




Did you use a referral code ?!?

----------


## spikerS

> the wife hates putting gas in the car.



 
@baygirl
 is the same way. It is only a matter of time before this happens here as well.

----------


## benyl

> Did you use a referral code ?!?



Yeah, incentive this month isn’t great. 1500kms of supercharging.

----------


## eblend

> Was there to test drive one because the wife hates putting gas in the car. I ended up buying one instead cause, holy fuck, it is fast.




So real question, as I see a few people seem to agree...but if the wife hates putting gas in....what are the odds that she will drive off without unplugging it, or forget to plug it in? Serious question, does the charger come out easy or will it rip the fucking thing off the wall? That would be my fear with my wife haha

EDIT: Was curious so looked it up, guess you can't put the car into gear with that thing plugged in. Good to know! Might consider an electric car myself, but easily 10 years out for me I think, need to be able to make it to lake louise and back on a single charge in the winter, until then it's not for me.

----------


## benyl

Same fear. We will see what happens. She hasn’t left the gas station with the gas cap open yet. Haha

----------


## Jlude

> Went in because we dropped off the E63 for service at Lonestar. Was there to test drive one because the wife hates putting gas in the car. I ended up buying one instead cause, holy fuck, it is fast. 
> 
> Got the performance. Skipping the FSD for now.



Congrats!

----------


## Buster

my wife like good ol' fashioned V8s.

thank god.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> So real question, as I see a few people seem to agree...but if the wife hates putting gas in....what are the odds that she will drive off without unplugging it, or forget to plug it in? Serious question, does the charger come out easy or will it rip the fucking thing off the wall? That would be my fear with my wife haha
> 
> EDIT: Was curious so looked it up, guess you can't put the car into gear with that thing plugged in. Good to know! Might consider an electric car myself, but easily 10 years out for me I think, need to be able to make it to lake louise and back on a single charge in the winter, until then it's not for me.



Car has no gears. Can't drive off without unplugging it.
Congrats Benyl! You will love it. 

FSD is supposed to go up by $1k usd on Nov 1. Smart Summon just came live for Canadians a few days ago. 

The Model 3 is going to be the new beyond civic after the AMG era.

Eblend...you can make it to Lake Louise and back on a single charge....in the summer. . There is a supercharger in Canmore that will top it up pretty quickly while you play Cuphead.

----------


## KPHMPH

> So real question, as I see a few people seem to agree...but if the wife hates putting gas in....what are the odds that she will drive off without unplugging it, or forget to plug it in? Serious question, does the charger come out easy or will it rip the fucking thing off the wall? That would be my fear with my wife haha
> 
> EDIT: Was curious so looked it up, guess you can't put the car into gear with that thing plugged in. Good to know! Might consider an electric car myself, but easily 10 years out for me I think, need to be able to make it to lake louise and back on a single charge in the winter, until then it's not for me.




Car wont go into gear with the charging cable hooked up.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Pixel 4 XL 128GB:

----------


## benyl

> my wife like good ol' fashioned V8s.
> 
> thank god.



So does mine. We are keeping the E63.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Oculus Rift S:

----------


## jwslam



----------


## ExtraSlow

> Pixel 4 XL 128GB:



Siq

----------


## D'z Nutz

Should speed up my editing in Lightroom considerably. Not to mention less tedious.

----------


## blitz

> Should speed up my editing in Lightroom considerably. Not to mention less tedious.



Where did you pick it up? I like the look of that.

----------


## D'z Nutz

> Where did you pick it up? I like the look of that.



I ended up ordering it from Amazon. Long and McQuade doesn't have it in stock, unfortunately.

https://www.amazon.ca/Behringer-XTOU.../dp/B013JLZCLS

----------


## firebane

> 



Where did you get this from?

----------


## jwslam

> Where did you get this from?



There was a few hour window yesterday where it was back in stock on Lego site.

Today's purchase:

----------


## muse017

#42110
Land Rover Defender

#75252
Imperial Star Destoyer

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> Should speed up my editing in Lightroom considerably. Not to mention less tedious.



That is brilliant! How do I attach commands to the dials?

----------


## D'z Nutz

> That is brilliant! How do I attach commands to the dials?



There's free software called MIDI2LR that interfaces midi controllers to Lightroom. What surprises me is I hadn't heard about this until last week, but people have been doing this for years. I found it by accident when I was looking into the Loupedeck+.

This will really help speed up my workflow, cause most of what I do is just exposure/highlight/shadow/white balance tweaking.

----------


## 370Z

Bunch of Berta hatin hippies.

----------


## Kijho

> Bunch of Berta hatin hippies.



 :Confused:

----------


## mo_money2supe

> Bunch of Berta hatin hippies.



So you're the guy who got video'd keying a Model 3 recently at the Oilers game, aren't ya?

In all seriousness though, I'm assuming your comment is targetted towards the whole Tesla discussion that got moved to another thread. Know that not everyone who buys Teslas (or EVs in general) are Greta-loving, sustainable hippies that heat our homes with nothing more than the methane from a cow's flatulence. Some of us bought an EV solely because of it's performance capabilities. EVs have instant torque for one. There is no having to rev up the ole fire & piston combustion chambers, just to then quickly (or slowly) change to the next gear to get minuscule amount of speed out of the car before the next gear change. EVs (and especially Teslas) literally throw you into the deeps of your rear seat the moment you punch it. Performance is literally unmatched in day-to-day traffic. If you're willing to entertain me 5 mins, PM me and I'll let you take mine for a spin. Glad to pave the way for nay-sayers who think we're nothing but O&G/'berta economy haters.

----------


## Buster

Tesla people are the new Domestic drag racer people.

Straight line speed is mostly just a gimmick nowadays. Who cares how fast a car is 0-60. One of the least interesting aspects of a car.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> There's free software called MIDI2LR that interfaces midi controllers to Lightroom. What surprises me is I hadn't heard about this until last week, but people have been doing this for years. I found it by accident when I was looking into the Loupedeck+.
> 
> This will really help speed up my workflow, cause most of what I do is just exposure/highlight/shadow/white balance tweaking.



Thanks for that. I am going to get into this. I hope I can assign a button for EXTRA HDR!!!

----------


## killramos

> Tesla people are the new Domestic drag racer people.
> 
> Straight line speed is mostly just a gimmick nowadays. Who cares how fast a car is 0-60. One of the least interesting aspects of a car.



You would think some people would take a hint after all their posts keep getting moved to other threads.

But thats just my observation.

----------


## brucebanner

> Tesla people are the new Domestic drag racer people.
> 
> Straight line speed is mostly just a gimmick nowadays. Who cares how fast a car is 0-60. One of the least interesting aspects of a car.



Not so much 0-60 but straight line fun is important to me, in my fun car. There isn't a whole pile of twisties, hell turns even, save for on/off ramps in close proximity for handling to be a tip top priority. 

I mean, we are in the prairies.  :dunno:

----------


## Buster

> Not so much 0-60 but straight line fun is important to me, in my fun car. There isn't a whole pile of twisties, hell turns even, save for on/off ramps in close proximity for handling to be a tip top priority. 
> 
> I mean, we are in the prairies.



i get it.

I'm just saying Teslas are the new 90's American cars.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Chicken fried steak at a bar that advertises an "air conditioned patio". God bless Texas.

----------


## Buster

> Chicken fried steak at a bar that advertises an "air conditioned patio". God bless Texas.



i notice your drained beer before your food gets touched. A man with good priorities.

----------


## killramos

> i notice your drained beer before your food gets touched. A man with good priorities.



Or slow kitchen. Haha

----------


## ExtraSlow

> i notice your drained beer before your food gets touched. A man with good priorities.



Didn't even order till they brought the second beer. I'm not eating chicken fried steak sober.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Didn't even order till they brought the second beer. I'm not eating chicken fried steak sober.



Holy shit I hit the jackpot. Not only.does this bar have poker tables that are available "as long as nobody fights they are free to wager as they choose", it's also karaoke night with dudes like this badass:

Shit is about to jump off.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Pixel 4 XL 128GB:



Just pre-ordered the regular Pixel 4. My phone decided to brick itself for no reason today. Mutherfucker won't even turn on.

Was doing mental gymnastics as to whether or not the 4 was going to be worth the extra $400 over the 3, and finally just said fuck it.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> Holy shit I hit the jackpot. Not only.does this bar have poker tables that are available "as long as nobody fights they are free to wager as they choose", it's also karaoke night with dudes like this badass:
> 
> Shit is about to jump off.



Texas George Carlin about to show you whippersnappers how it's done.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Texas George Carlin about to show you whippersnappers how it's done.



It's everything I (or you) could have hoped).

----------


## SJW



----------


## firebane

> 



Hope you have good luck. Chinese engraver we got is the most unreliable thing.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> It's everything I (or you) could have hoped).



It's a great day for Texas, and therefore the world.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> It's a great day for Texas, and therefore the world.



God blessed Texas with his own hand.

----------


## SJW

> Hope you have good luck. Chinese engraver we got is the most unreliable thing.



That's the thing. I only need it once. If I took it in to have this done it'd cost me 100 bucks anyway. May as well learn something and have a semi-tangible ch-asset.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Just pre-ordered the regular Pixel 4. My phone decided to brick itself for no reason today. Mutherfucker won't even turn on.
> 
> Was doing mental gymnastics as to whether or not the 4 was going to be worth the extra $400 over the 3, and finally just said fuck it.



I think you made a good decision - the upgrades from the P3 --> P4 are more than any previous pixel so it's easier to justify, especially if you don't upgrade every year.

----------


## ShermanEF9

I'll update with a photo later, but I bought a VERY haggard SW20 MR2 front bumper. its going to need WORK. I couldn't find another one anywhere in this country, so it was my only option.

----------


## lilmira

Bought a patch with a jersey sewn to it

----------


## ExtraSlow

Nice. I like that patch. Official from fanattic or? I'm too cheap to buy official stuff.

----------


## lilmira

Thanks, yeah it's the real jersey. That's what happened when you walked into the store after a few beers and complained that they don't sell the jersey with the patch on. They proved me wrong lol. It's even more ironic that they actually don't wear that patch on the heritage classic jersey, every other game but not that, so I was told. I wanted it anyway.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

The Jets and Flames HC jerseys are damn good-looking kit.

----------


## killramos

At least one good thing happened last night:



big lol that buying 6 tickets is only 200 scene points haha

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Easily one of the most fun games I've ever played, and you get a workout to boot:




New lightweight travel zoom (Nikon 70-300 AF-P). It's way better than it should be for the price:

----------


## 89coupe

Europe accommodations booked

----------


## taemo

> Europe accommodations booked



nice, we stopped by Villfranche-sur-Mer when we took a the public bus from Nice to Monaco and liked the town. Check out also Juan-les-Pins, another small coast town between Nice and Cannes

----------


## Buster

> Easily one of the most fun games I've ever played, and you get a workout to boot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New lightweight travel zoom (Nikon 70-300 AF-P). It's way better than it should be for the price:



I love this game!! Oculus?

----------


## 89coupe

> nice, we stopped by Villfranche-sur-Mer when we took a the public bus from Nice to Monaco and liked the town. Check out also Juan-les-Pins, another small coast town between Nice and Cannes



We are there for 7 nights, plan on touring the Côte d'Azur coast line, Cannes, Nice, Monaco, should be fun.

5 nights in Paris & 7 nights in the French Riviera.

----------


## Swank

Framed and hung up last night. Hadouken!

----------


## Ca_Silvia13

> Framed and hung up last night. Hadouken!



That looks great man. I really like it. Where did you get the prints?

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> I love this game!! Oculus?



Yeah I got a Rift S. As soon as they came out with a product that didn't need you to dedicate a half dozen USB ports and an entire room to the sensors, I decided to pull the trigger. I was genuinely surprised how good it is, with absolutely zero lag anywhere, perfect haptics, and flawless tracking of the controllers. I am really impressed with the VR stuff right now. Surprisingly the cord isn't really an issue, but maybe the next version will have wireless display port. Now if only we could get some higher resolution screens - Pimax has an 8K unit out but it's a very new product with lots of growing pains - I'd like to see someone combine the polish of Oculus with a properly sharp screen because all the mainstream headsets currently have very poor resolution and obvious screen-door effect. Once you're in a game though you don't really notice, so it doesn't really matter when you're just having fun.

----------


## Swank

> That looks great man. I really like it. Where did you get the prints?



Thanks, got it here:

https://www.wish.com/search/5%20piec...&source=search

They have a ton of different ones. Mounted on 2x1 boards, took a couple of hours to measure, cut, screw together and staple. Second set I've done in the house, really great for big walls.

----------


## Buster

> Yeah I got a Rift S. As soon as they came out with a product that didn't need you to dedicate a half dozen USB ports and an entire room to the sensors, I decided to pull the trigger. I was genuinely surprised how good it is, with absolutely zero lag anywhere, perfect haptics, and flawless tracking of the controllers. I am really impressed with the VR stuff right now. Surprisingly the cord isn't really an issue, but maybe the next version will have wireless display port. Now if only we could get some higher resolution screens - Pimax has an 8K unit out but it's a very new product with lots of growing pains - I'd like to see someone combine the polish of Oculus with a properly sharp screen because all the mainstream headsets currently have very poor resolution and obvious screen-door effect. Once you're in a game though you don't really notice, so it doesn't really matter when you're just having fun.



Yeah I've had every version of the Oculus so far since dk1. I might switch it up this gen though.

----------


## bjstare

> Yeah I've had every version of the Oculus so far since dk1. I might switch it up this gen though.



Everytime you post in here and it's not you posting a car that replaces your GTS, I leave disappointed.

----------


## Buster

> Everytime you post in here and it's not you posting a car that replaces your GTS, I leave disappointed.



You could expedite the process by clearing some space in the garage for me...

----------


## shakalaka

> Everytime you post in here and it's not you posting a car that replaces your GTS, I leave disappointed.



Here you go. I guess I will post something to get you by until 
@Buster
 posts up his replacement bad boy!

----------


## msommers

> New lightweight travel zoom (Nikon 70-300 AF-P). It's way better than it should be for the price:



I haven't been on photography forums for awhile and had no idea about this! Back in my D300 days I had the 70-300 and was such a sweet range to have on hand. Definitely checking this out!

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Here you go. I guess I will post something to get you by until 
> @Buster
>  posts up his replacement bad boy!



Oh for fuck sakes lol

----------


## Buster

> Here you go. I guess I will post something to get you by until 
> @Buster
>  posts up his replacement bad boy!



Nice! They accepted your offer it seems

----------


## killramos

> Here you go. I guess I will post something to get you by until 
> @Buster
>  posts up his replacement bad boy!



Colour me mad jealous.

and here I am looking for 10 year old specimens on BaT...

----------


## shakalaka

Taking delivery this Saturday - beyond excited! Driving my current Aston down on Friday and driving that back up on Sunday. Then I have it scheduled for a full car Xpel Ultimate PPF and ceramic coating next week.

----------


## andyg16

> Here you go. I guess I will post something to get you by until 
> @Buster
>  posts up his replacement bad boy!



Shak, at this point I think you deserve your own official thread. A post for each car, in timeline format haha

----------


## killramos

> Taking delivery this Saturday - beyond excited! Driving my current Aston down on Friday and driving that back up on Sunday. Then I have it scheduled for a full car Xpel Ultimate PPF and ceramic coating next week.



New?

I saw the AMR was announced yesterday so hopefully you got a deal?

----------


## shakalaka

> New?
> 
> I saw the AMR was announced yesterday so hopefully you got a deal?



Yup - 2019. AMR is just the manual version I think so that didn't impact the deal. Since it's almost the year end and winter that helps - a pretty fair deal overall I'd say.

They have a pretty sweet deal on a new Bentley Continental GT Speed actually that I contemplated for about 5 minutes. Have my brother looking into it as he's a big time Bentley fan but knowing how practical and sensible he is, I doubt he will go for it.

----------


## killramos

I’d stick with the AM.

Bentley has no appeal to me outside of a few halo cars.

Congrats, that car is truly a dream.

----------


## shakalaka

> Shak, at this point I think you deserve your own official thread. A post for each car, in timeline format haha



Lol. Been thinking of starting a vlog...who knows might take off on Youtube. Wish I had done it from day one when I had all the cars though haha.

----------


## jampack

Arriving in a week. It's going to change everything with the training and riding!

----------


## Brent.ff

> Arriving in a week. It's going to change everything with the training and riding!



Why those over garmins/powertaps/etc?

----------


## dirtsniffer



----------


## jampack

> Why those over garmins/powertaps/etc?



Very good reviews with performance and price over garmins and powertaps.

----------


## bjstare

> You could expedite the process by clearing some space in the garage for me...



Haha but I'd have to clear space in my garage for that. Vicious circle.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> I haven't been on photography forums for awhile and had no idea about this! Back in my D300 days I had the 70-300 and was such a sweet range to have on hand. Definitely checking this out!



It's honestly great. It's even weather sealed (as good as you can seal a telescoping zoom). The AF-P lenses use stepper motors and they are faster and quieter than the AF-S micro motors typically used in these types of lenses. It has the electromagnetic aperture and the latest version of VR as well. The make a similar looking DX version too so make sure you're looking at the right one. Check out some reviews on it - it's way better than it should be for the price and nice and light for travel. It's basically the 200-500/5.6 value proposition scaled down to a 70-300.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Ordered this and a Pixel 4 at the same time. This one came first, it's WAY bigger than I'm used to (that's what she said). I'm going to try it for a week and if I can get comfortable with it, just send back the Pixel unopened.

48MP camera, lol.

----------


## pheoxs

> Ordered this and a Pixel 4 at the same time. This one came first, it's WAY bigger than I'm used to (that's what she said). I'm going to try it for a week and if I can get comfortable with it, just send back the Pixel unopened.
> 
> 48MP camera, lol.



Nokia still makes phones?

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Nokia still makes phones?



Surprisingly, yes. Like my old Sony though, availability in North America is very limited.

----------


## jwslam

> Surprisingly, yes. Like my old Sony though, availability in North America is very limited.



 
@Tik-Tok
 Where did u order through? Random amazon seller?

----------


## SJW

https://www.swarovskioptik.com/birdi...-8x42-p5458572

New hunting goggles

----------


## dj_rice

> Nokia still makes phones?



Even Motorola is reviving their Razr phones

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> https://www.swarovskioptik.com/birdi...-8x42-p5458572
> 
> New hunting goggles



$3,600 binoculars??! You'll need to buy a gun to protect th.... Oh, wait...

LoL! I bet those are incredible.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> @Tik-Tok
>  Where did u order through? Random amazon seller?



Yeah, flEaBay seller from Dubai. I'm liking the phone, but I think it is too big for me. Doesn't feel comfortable in my pocket while I'm at work.

----------


## killramos

AirPods Pro released. Really enjoy my current ones and they get hours of use a day so easy purchase decision.

----------


## flipstah

> AirPods Pro released. Really enjoy my current ones and they get hours of use a day so easy purchase decision.



Nice. I have a big fear of losing one of them, so I opted out of those. 

Just got these today:

https://www.bestbuy.ca/en-ca/product...0btnc/10582164



I missed out on these (killer deal!):

https://www.bestbuy.ca/en-ca/product...black/10370608

----------


## Disoblige

Round Trip Sept 2020 to Japan for 3 weeks. $1100 all in for 2 people (after automatic honey in-browser add-on discount or type code INT19PERK), seems like a great deal! YYC to HND.

Book through SkyScanner -> Flight Network.

Seems to be available for a lot of other dates too, as per YYC Deals.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> Round Trip Sept 2020 to Japan for 3 weeks. $1100 all in for 2 people (after automatic honey in-browser add-on discount or type code INT19PERK), seems like a great deal! YYC to HND.
> 
> Book through SkyScanner -> Flight Network.
> 
> Seems to be available for a lot of other dates too, as per YYC Deals.



Direct? The others look like 1 stop.

----------


## roopi

> Nice. I have a big fear of losing one of them, so I opted out of those. 
> 
> Just got these today:
> 
> https://www.bestbuy.ca/en-ca/product...0btnc/10582164
> 
> 
> 
> I missed out on these (killer deal!):
> ...



Just buy them direct:

https://en-ca.sennheiser.com/momentu...hones-with-mic

----------


## D'z Nutz

> Just buy them direct:
> 
> https://en-ca.sennheiser.com/momentu...hones-with-mic



Damn. I'm trying to think of a reason not to buy these.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Damn. I'm trying to think of a reason not to buy these.



Because it's the old version?

----------


## Team_Mclaren

Found my new winter car. First Benzzzzeeee. W220 S430. Kind of a childhood dream car, wasnt really looking but this one show up out of no where with 34500KM on it... local BC car, couldnt say no to it.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Found my new winter car. First Benzzzzeeee. W220 S430. Kind of a childhood dream car, wasnt really looking but this one show up out of no where with 34500KM on it... local BC car, couldnt say no to it.



Wow, I bet that was cheap considering it was a trillion dollars new! I rocked a W126 560 a few years ago and it was kind of amazing but too old and starting to show too much age. This would be better.
Nicely done!

Edit - wait what!!
I read that as over 340,000km... It seriously had only 34,500 km?!?!?!!

----------


## Team_Mclaren

> Wow, I bet that was cheap considering it was a trillion dollars new! I rocked a W126 560 a few years ago and it was kind of amazing but too old and starting to show too much age. This would be better.
> Nicely done!
> 
> Edit - wait what!!
> I read that as over 340,000km... It seriously had only 34,500 km?!?!?!!



» Click image for larger version

----------


## Neil4Speed

> 



No way, you NEED to start a thread on this - very cool!

----------


## D'z Nutz

> Because it's the old version?



I'd still be newer than what I've got now, not to mention my old headphone's leather is peeling off and flaking everywhere and the charge can only make it through the work day only if I remember to plug it in every time i step away from the desk haha

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I'd still be newer than what I've got now, not to mention my old headphone's leather is peeling off and flaking everywhere and the charge can only make it through the work day only if I remember to plug it in every time i step away from the desk haha



I'm trying man, trying to help you not buy em. Even for the older version they seem like a good value.

----------


## jampack

I gave in!!!

----------


## Disoblige

> Direct? The others look like 1 stop.



Nope. One stop to YVR.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

x4

Some kind of Amazon pricing error, $25/wheel. Let's see if they cancel my order or not.

----------


## spikerS

> x4
> 
> Some kind of Amazon pricing error, $25/wheel. Let's see if they cancel my order or not.



hook me up!

----------


## D'z Nutz

> x4
> 
> Some kind of Amazon pricing error, $25/wheel. Let's see if they cancel my order or not.



Oh baby! I hope you get them

----------


## flipstah

> Just buy them direct:
> 
> https://en-ca.sennheiser.com/momentu...hones-with-mic



Oh fml 
@D'z Nutz
 buy my HD4.50 so I can get these rofl




> Round Trip Sept 2020 to Japan for 3 weeks. $1100 all in for 2 people (after automatic honey in-browser add-on discount or type code INT19PERK), seems like a great deal! YYC to HND.
> 
> Book through SkyScanner -> Flight Network.
> 
> Seems to be available for a lot of other dates too, as per YYC Deals.



Nice! That's a good deal. The ones I wanted for the dates had a 9 hour layover somewhere and United (bleh).

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> hook me up!



Unfortunately they went back up to regular price immediately after I ordered them. I plugged a bunch of other ProComp part #s in after and this particular colour/size/bolt pattern (17x9, 5x5) was the only one I could find that had the low price. I was fully prepared to flip a bunch of wheels, haha.




> Oh baby! I hope you get them



Estimated delivery is January sometime so I may be waiting a while to find out. I'm in no rush.

----------


## dj_rice

> Unfortunately they went back up to regular price immediately after I ordered them. I plugged a bunch of other ProComp part #s in after and this particular colour/size/bolt pattern (17x9, 5x5) was the only one I could find that had the low price. I was fully prepared to flip a bunch of wheels, haha.
> 
> 
> 
> Estimated delivery is January sometime so I may be waiting a while to find out. I'm in no rush.



I've noticed this with alot of things I buy from Amazon. For example, bought a pair of Skechers shoes, it was dirt cheap $29 shipped. So bought 1 pair. Thought thats why too cheap so went back to buy another pair and it jumped up to $90 right after I placed my first order. If I had bought 2 pairs it would of been $29 each. Whats up with this kind of pricing jump?

----------


## asp integra

Time for some new kicks

----------


## JfuckinC

> Time for some new kicks
> 
> Boot pic



Do you guys make those too? or you just making them for yourself?

----------


## asp integra

> Do you guys make those too? or you just making them for yourself?



Yes, we make some for stock but most are custom ordered so you can choose the toe you want, sole, leather type etc

----------


## civicrider

Hoist to keep all the cars warm inside

----------


## civicrider

> Time for some new kicks



Those are great. Whats ballpark price to get those custom made?

----------


## Brent.ff

shows his R8 on a lift, then asks for price on shoes... classic beyond move haha

----------


## schurchill39

> Those are great. Whats ballpark price to get those custom made?



+1 on knowing a ballpark price range. I've checked out your website a few times but besides cowboy and biker boots I didn't see much for the day to day folk. However, I do drive by your shop every day I really should just stop in.

----------


## Buster

> Hoist to keep all the cars warm inside



nice collection!

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

I really need to get my garage door lifted...

----------


## killramos

> Hoist to keep all the cars warm inside



Serious question, because it has come up a few times while I think about garage next steps. But how irritating is it to park under a lift for a DD. How wide are they between the posts typically?

I have always pictured it as super annoying  :dunno:

----------


## asp integra

> Those are great. Whats ballpark price to get those custom made?



Thanks, $595-650 depending on leather, brogueing, etc




> shows his R8 on a lift, then asks for price on shoes... classic beyond move haha



 :ROFL!: 




> +1 on knowing a ballpark price range. I've checked out your website a few times but besides cowboy and biker boots I didn't see much for the day to day folk. However, I do drive by your shop every day I really should just stop in.



$595-650, stop in and say hi!

----------


## 88CRX

> Hoist to keep all the cars warm inside



Nice! What brand lift? And ballpark price? (haha)

----------


## civicrider

> Serious question, because it has come up a few times while I think about garage next steps. But how irritating is it to park under a lift for a DD. How wide are they between the posts typically?
> 
> I have always pictured it as super annoying



It's not that bad. I have hit my head once getting out, but driving in and out from under the lift is easy.

- - - Updated - - -




> Nice! What brand lift? And ballpark price? (haha)



Direct lift, ballpark $3600 delivered, plus $750 if you want them to install it. I set it up myself, its not too difficult.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Direct lift, ballpark $3600 delivered, plus $750 if you want them to install it. I set it up myself, its not too difficult.



I notice there's no bolts holding it down. Just curious if you made sure the concrete was thick/strong enough, etc?

----------


## Kijho

> I really need to get my garage door lifted...



Can you DIY? I'll help

----------


## civicrider

> I notice there's no bolts holding it down. Just curious if you made sure the concrete was thick/strong enough, etc?



For residential use, you don't have to bolt them down. This one comes with wheel dollies so I can move the hoist around the garage. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u7VCCJeTSZA
Rolled the dice, its two small light cars.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> Can you DIY? I'll help



Nope, need to extend the track, new spring, etc. Was quoted $800.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> I notice there's no bolts holding it down. Just curious if you made sure the concrete was thick/strong enough, etc?



Slab thickness doesn't really matter for 4-post lifts, it's only an issue for 2-post. The amount of force imparted by each post on a 4-post is the same as just having the 4 tires on the ground and there's no cantilevered force like the 2-post service lifts, so if the floor will hold a car or two it'll hold a 4-post.

----------


## ZenOps

Jinhoo m10 projector, $99 Amazon Pre-black Friday deal.

----------


## speedog

> Jinhoo m10 projector, $99 Amazon Pre-black Friday deal.



Spending some of your nickels, eh.

----------


## ZenOps

> Spending some of your nickels, eh.



You betcha. The 75 4K Samsung for $1300 was a consideration, but my main Vizio/Changhong combo is still holding on strong. Next year they might have 80 inchers for closer to $1K.

The one big drawback I hear about the Jinhoo is that the fan noise is extreme. But its also one of the brightest at this price point (which is elcheapo 3,500 lux). If it can hold a steady miracast for two hours, and gets even 25,000 hours its a keeper. This will be used indoors projected onto a fence outdoors for summer patio viewing later at night. I believe this model is the newer version of the more popular rebranded "2400 lux DR J"

And yes, I specifically went to Amazon at their lightning deal time to snag it. Now to find a cheap black backed projector screen.

----------


## Buster

went a little crazy on the latest wine order

----------


## firebane

A confused WRX drove in and beep beep'd

----------


## ZenOps

$12.27 Claite 10W solar panel, with standard 5V USB connector - from China of course. Which is actually much closer to max 6 watts in Calgary type sun. Should be attached to power bank and not directly to expensive devices.

----------


## GTR_Auto

$637.49 before tax!!

----------


## Sentry

> A confused WRX drove in and beep beep'd



Nice. Wagon?

----------


## ZenOps

Would have bought the Xiaomi M365 pro for $625 - If they actually shipped to Canada.

----------


## firebane

> Nice. Wagon?



Yah 02 with a lot of go fast bits.

Going to need to do some digging cause it has an odd setup.

----------


## Sentry

Whats the setup? Wanna race?  :Big Grin:

----------


## firebane

> Whats the setup? Wanna race?



Lol. Yours is tuned... Mine is uh... No clue. More than welcome to come by if interested  :Smilie:

----------


## ZenOps

$2 USB connector carbon mesh fabric style warmers. Usually provide 4 to 8 watts of localized heat.

----------


## davidI

I'm more or less a minimalist, particularly after being constantly move for the last decade, but I finall set-up a proper work space in Spain.

Ikea Lisbao Desk
Philips 276E8VJSB Monitor (4K, IPS)
Corsair K80 LUX RGB Mechanical Keyboard with Cherry MX Brown Keys
Logitech MX Master Mouse



Still waiting for my Acton II speaker to finish it off...

Now I just hope to live in this country for more than 12 months...

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

The amount of icons on your desktop says you're not a minimalist, and I hate you.

----------


## killramos

> I'm more or less a minimalist, particularly after being constantly move for the last decade, but I finall set-up a proper work space in Spain.
> 
> Ikea Lisbao Desk
> Philips 276E8VJSB Monitor (4K, IPS)
> Corsair K80 LUX RGB Mechanical Keyboard with Cherry MX Brown Keys
> Logitech MX Master Mouse
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great monitor, I have the same one and love it.

----------


## davidI

> The amount of icons on your desktop says you're not a minimalist, and I hate you.



Meh. Organized for convenience. I have multiple virtual desktop screens and this one is filled with work files I need quick or temporary access to. Another desktop is empty. Purpose built...




> Great monitor, I have the same one and love it.



Yea, it's good so far. I wish the stand was adjustable but can't complain about 4K IPS for the price. Hopefully the colour accuracy is decent as I plan to do my Lightroom photo editing on it.

----------


## Maxt

One of my suppliers was blowing out their stock.
Got the drill, 1/4 impact, 2 batteries, charger, and metal cutting skill saw for 280.00

----------


## SKR

I have one of these every morning so I like to pick up a bunch when they're on sale for 2 for 1. Got 12 dozen, hopefully that's enough to get me to the next sale.

----------


## finboy

Third from the right, more to come when the world stops spinning. Only possible because Jordan is great at his job.

----------


## speedog

> Third from the right, more to come when the world stops spinning. Only possible because Jordan is great at his job.



Is there an escalator so you don't have hump all your groceries and everything else up from the garage? Looks like about 30 steps up outside and then whatever from there up to your kitchen on the main level. Or does the garage go all the way back to under the house and you have an elevator?

----------


## finboy

Lots of stairs, it’s a good workout

----------


## Disoblige

> Lots of stairs, its a good workout



Oh God, the winter snow shoveling... lol.

Congrats tho.

----------


## speedog

> Oh God, the winter snow shoveling... lol.
> 
> Congrats tho.



He's baller, it's all heated concrete.

----------


## finboy

> He's baller, it's all heated concrete.



Neighbour has in floor heating, it’s poly-b piping. I’m midway through cutting the stuff out of mine and I can only imagine how fun it would be to cut out of cement.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

Looks like just off 19th street NW. Nice.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I know that street, I used to shortcut to my brothers down your road. Very nice. Good road access lots of places, and a short stumble to 1918 tap and table, which is a great spot.

----------


## speedog

> Neighbour has in floor heating, it’s poly-b piping. I’m midway through cutting the stuff out of mine and I can only imagine how fun it would be to cut out of cement.



Pfft, poly-b is amateur. Electric all the way, ballers don't care about electricity costs.

On a side note, great area. Even as an investment you should do very well in West Hillhurst.

----------


## killramos

> I know that street, I used to shortcut to my brothers down your road. Very nice. Good road access lots of places, and a short stumble to 1918 tap and table, which is a great spot.



Ballin spot for sure.

Nice pickup Finboy!

----------


## blueToy

Welcome to the neighbourhood! Originally grew up just up the street and remember when they built that row of houses. A friend at the time was actually working for a architectural firm whose owner built that very first house right along 19th. Great spot and I'm jealous. Always wanted a home with a fantastic view. Worth all the steps!!

----------


## finboy

> Welcome to the neighbourhood! Originally grew up just up the street and remember when they built that row of houses. A friend at the time was actually working for a architectural firm whose owner built that very first house right along 19th. Great spot and I'm jealous. Always wanted a home with a fantastic view. Worth all the steps!!



I met the neighbour who lives in the place where the original architect lived, trying to get more history on the houses. The orange one was up for sale but they pulled it down. I suspect it will go up again in spring, and it is way more updated inside, talk to Jordan if you are looking for a deal  :Wink:

----------


## B.Spilner

Woohoo! Found a LHD without going to the states!

----------


## Disoblige

^^ Nice one. Big plans for that?
You still have the MR2?

----------


## Kijho

Slight CPU upgrade time... snagged lowest historical price I've seen. Been sitting @ $499 for months and then the other night at midnight it randomly dropped to $465, so I ordered, and next morning back up to $499 lol wtf?  :dunno: 

I7 9700k

----------


## B.Spilner

> ^^ Nice one. Big plans for that?
> You still have the MR2?






Sold the duece a few days before I picked this one up. 

Wheels are off and up for sale, Trd lip kit ordered and just a few odds and ends like oem floormats. Cane with new coilovers and exhaust so that saved me a good chunk of money. 

No engine plans as I dont want to hear the wife say why cant we drive this one lol.

----------


## sabad66

Hosting a few parties over the holidays so picked up this buffet warmer on sale:
https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/m...-0431221p.html

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Hosting a few parties over the holidays so picked up this buffet warmer on sale:
> https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/m...-0431221p.html



I can't tell from the pics, and the description doesn't say, but is this water-based like restaurants?

----------


## sabad66

> I can't tell from the pics, and the description doesn't say, but is this water-based like restaurants?



Haven’t actually opened it yet, but from reading the q&a on the website looks like no water, just electric heating elements

----------


## Maxt

Mad Dawg 2" fenderwell headers for big block dodge truck.
Need to get coating done before use.

----------


## Sentry

> Woohoo! Found a LHD without going to the states!



Those are sweet. Underpowered but fun handling in the snow. Grippiest RWD ever

----------


## rx7boi

Sculptor released a new resin kit so I got myself an early X-mas present:

----------


## schurchill39

$1161 worth of drywall delivered! Never again will I ever go out and buy my own from the store to lug home and bring into the house. For basically the same cost as what you'd get per sheet at Lowes or Home Depot they showed up with a truck and three dudes and unloaded everything into my basement in under half an hour. I didn't lift a finger. Best money I've spent on my basement reno so far.

----------


## benz_890

> $1161 worth of drywall delivered! Never again will I ever go out and buy my own from the store to lug home and bring into the house. For basically the same cost as what you'd get per sheet at Lowes or Home Depot they showed up with a truck and three dudes and unloaded everything into my basement in under half an hour. I didn't lift a finger. Best money I've spent on my basement reno so far.



1-800-Drywall?

----------


## Lex350

latest toy 


https://www.positivegrid.com/spark?f...BCRfMSzfYSqzuI

----------


## 4WARNED

2012 Acura MDX Elite edition. 51000 kms on it. One owner, all the options with winter tires. Not the usual Beyond Baller status SUV but it'll do the trick as a winter beater for me.

----------


## Disoblige

Wow, looks to be in great shape for a 8 year old car.

----------


## Maxt

My black Friday tool purchase.

----------


## nzwasp



----------


## schurchill39

> 1-800-Drywall?



I ordered from Shoemaker who recommended to use 1-800-Drywall but I couldn't get their website to work. I got ahold of the team at 1-800-Drywall but they took a few days to get back to me and I didn't want to wait so I ordered right from Shoemaker. They would have been the ones filling the 1-800-Drywall order anyways. It was only an $80 difference.

----------


## SilverRex

picked up a Nintendo switch at shopper drug mart.

best part, used 250 dollar worth of PC optimum points as the 250 for 400 promotion is on this weekend.

started with my wife wanting to try the ring fit adventure, then started looking for a Nintendo switch deal this week. sadly pretty disappointing black friday. none of the deals out there are any good. then stumble across a page where people where suggesting to get it from shoppers. I have 475 optimum points. what luck.

----------


## rage2

Here’s hoping it can do dim sum.

----------


## dj_rice

> picked up a Nintendo switch at shopper drug mart.
> 
> best part, used 250 dollar worth of PC optimum points as the 250 for 400 promotion is on this weekend.
> 
> started with my wife wanting to try the ring fit adventure, then started looking for a Nintendo switch deal this week. sadly pretty disappointing black friday. none of the deals out there are any good. then stumble across a page where people where suggesting to get it from shoppers. I have 475 optimum points. what luck.



Same here. Good ol RFD and it was the right time to use my 1 mill in points during this Bonus Redemption

Picked up a PS4 Pro 1TB Bundle with NHL 20 and COD:Modern Warfare from Shoppers Drug Mart during the Black Friday Bonus Points Redemption Event.

Redeem 250K in points, get $150 bonus = $400 value off the price. Paid $72 total. Could of redeemed more points to pay less than $2 total but this old cashier lady told me I was only allowed to redeem 250K in points only. Good score!

But now I wanna return the COD  :Frown:  Shoppers price was $79.99, but I see it on sale at Walmart for $49.

----------


## nismodrifter

This week...



House stuff:
Rug from Crate and Barrel


Sealy - Posturpedic Eastpoint..on the stiff side. I was in their store a few weeks ago and it was 1/2 off, went in today and the price was back up to regular. Salesman thankfully was the same guy and was kind enough to drop the price back to what it was 2 weeks ago. Chill guy.


65" Samsung Frame


Tons of our house stuff finally arriving this week. Looking forward to having the place furnished!  :Smilie:

----------


## speedog

> This week...



I am curious as to what feature you bought this for?

----------


## killramos

> This week...
> 
> 
> 
> House stuff:
> Rug from Crate and Barrel
> 
> 
> Sealy - Posturpedic Eastpoint..on the stiff side. I was in their store a few weeks ago and it was 1/2 off, went in today and the price was back up to regular. Salesman thankfully was the same guy and was kind enough to drop the price back to what it was 2 weeks ago. Chill guy.
> ...



Interested to hear what you think of the Frame. Seems like a neat concept if it works.

----------


## nismodrifter

> I am curious as to what feature you bought this for?



Portability. 
I've had one for 10yrs or so, someone stole it from my condo storage area recently. 
It always comes in handy, especially when you have cars that seem to be developing new power draws spontaneously.  :crazy nut:

----------


## rage2

> Interested to hear what you think of the Frame. Seems like a neat concept if it works.



The frame works. I’ve seen it at a friends house before. It’s a decent tv as well.

----------


## nismodrifter

We are expecting our first baby very soon. Due in February.  :Smilie: 

Bought this today on sale (first major purchase for the baby):


Thankful that there is a store similar to Kacz Kids right near my office. Staff was super knowledgeable and the place was very quiet. 

Will go look at crib + dresser + car seat tomorrow. I think that will be it for major items. Rest of the small stuff we will get later from Amazon/baby shower/maybe a few visits to the kids store again.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Highly reccomend the $90 crib from Ikea.

----------


## ZenOps

$7.41 Red Cap work pants from Amazon. Seriously, did these fall off a truck or something, lol.

----------


## adam c

> Highly reccomend the $90 crib from Ikea.



Nah get a crib that converts to a bed later on

----------


## bjstare

Our Nuna Pipa car seat was great. We switched her into a Diono Radian something-or-other around 10mo old.. it's also good, but it's pretty huge when rear-facing. Good thing my wife's short.

edit: you won't need it yet, but highly recommend the $30 high chair from ikea.

----------


## Darell_n

I will never waste my money on Miller or Lincoln again. Great to have a welder after being without one for 6 months.

----------


## ExtraSlow

After a lot of different baby shit, I have decided that if Ikea or Graco sells it, that its not only cheaper, it's actually better. 
Ikea $90 crib converts to bed as well.

----------


## speedog

> I will never waste my money on Miller or Lincoln again. Great to have a welder after being without one for 6 months.



One thing I've never done is welding and I sure wish I could add it to my repertoire but the expense of doing so just doesn't make sense for me.

----------


## Darell_n

> One thing I've never done is welding and I sure wish I could add it to my repertoire but the expense of doing so just doesn't make sense for me.



You can buy a small mig or stick welder for pretty cheap now days. The China brands have come a long ways in a short time. Of course it’s always handy to have a friend with a welder you can use and learn on. Tig welding is very relaxing to me.

----------


## sabad66

> Our Nuna Pipa car seat was great. We switched her into a Diono Radian something-or-other around 10mo old.. it's also good, but it's pretty huge when rear-facing. Good thing my wife's short.
> 
> edit: you won't need it yet, but highly recommend the $30 high chair from ikea.



Went thru this exact same struggle with our diono rainier rear facing in our q5 when our son was 9 months old. Front passenger seat was horrible to sit in. After a week we gave up and just made it front facing. I know they recommend to wait til at least 1 year to switch to fwd facing but we just couldn’t handle it

----------


## Team_Mclaren

- - - Updated - - -




> We are expecting our first baby very soon. Due in February. 
> 
> Bought this today on sale (first major purchase for the baby):
> 
> 
> Thankful that there is a store similar to Kacz Kids right near my office. Staff was super knowledgeable and the place was very quiet. 
> 
> Will go look at crib + dresser + car seat tomorrow. I think that will be it for major items. Rest of the small stuff we will get later from Amazon/baby shower/maybe a few visits to the kids store again.



hahah nice buddy, how time has flied. now we're shopping for baby stuff.

we bought a stroller too, wasnt baller enough to buy a upparbaby. got a Peg Perego instead.

----------


## gmc72

Picked this up at Costco yesterday. Pretty good deal @ $400. It's just for a second tv in our upstairs room.

----------


## npham

> Nah get a crib that converts to a bed later on



This is the route we went with, lets see if it pays off in the long run. Ours(West Elm and solid wood) converts to a double bed, so it should last a long time.

----------


## Maxt

> I will never waste my money on Miller or Lincoln again. Great to have a welder after being without one for 6 months.



 Those are generally not a bad machine for the home shop,i've tried one,they weld fine. The big red and blue brands though still have some features that make them a little more versatile. I looked at those before buying my dynasty, a big one for me was a machine that would run on 480v. I've run the dynasty on 347v single as well. 
Silfossing for years was a good introduction to welding with both hands.

----------


## blubs

I bought an Everlast Tig earlier last year and have been extremely extremely impressed with it. I've only ever had Miller, but they truly are very comparable now. Looking now at the Powerpro 205Si from them, as I seem to be doing more sheet metal and having a plasma would be nice. Crazy you can get a 200 Amp AC/DC Tig, with plasma and stick for under 2k from them.

----------


## adam c

> This is the route we went with, lets see if it pays off in the long run. Ours(West Elm and solid wood) converts to a double bed, so it should last a long time.



Bought one for my first daughter 11 years ago and still use it, just converted it back to a crib for our newest addition, dunno if an ikea piece would last this long

----------


## revelations

> Picked this up at Costco yesterday. Pretty good deal @ $400. It's just for a second tv in our upstairs room.



Kijiji clowns are asking for >500$ for a used, non-4k TV in this size range .... hahaha

----------


## firebane

> One thing I've never done is welding and I sure wish I could add it to my repertoire but the expense of doing so just doesn't make sense for me.



I picked up a 110v Hobart 140 welder a few years back and it does flux and gas welding. For all the stupid little garage jobs I do its been great.. Only paid $200 for it too.

You can buy good quality cheap mig welders all day long now.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> I bought an Everlast Tig earlier last year and have been extremely extremely impressed with it. I've only ever had Miller, but they truly are very comparable now. Looking now at the Powerpro 205Si from them, as I seem to be doing more sheet metal and having a plasma would be nice. Crazy you can get a 200 Amp AC/DC Tig, with plasma and stick for under 2k from them.



It's amazing how you can get pretty solid TIG welders for bargain prices these days. I learned on a Dynasty but there was no way I could justify the price for a home-gamer like me. $775USD for a Primeweld 225 and it's a better welder than I am. Pedal sucks but you can upgrade to one from Everlast for $140, I just modified the stock one to be more comfortable.



That's maxed out on 1/4"-wall DOM, I probably wouldn't try anything thicker but it handles it fine.
Pardon the booger in the middle, I need to work on my downslope timing.

----------


## 370Z

> Wow, looks to be in great shape for a 8 year old car.



You know you're a true baller when you're surprised by how good an 8 yr old vehicle looks?! Wtf lol

Either that or you're a typical female who never washes your car.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> We are expecting our first baby very soon. Due in February. 
> 
> Bought this today on sale (first major purchase for the baby):
> 
> 
> Thankful that there is a store similar to Kacz Kids right near my office. Staff was super knowledgeable and the place was very quiet. 
> 
> Will go look at crib + dresser + car seat tomorrow. I think that will be it for major items. Rest of the small stuff we will get later from Amazon/baby shower/maybe a few visits to the kids store again.



That's good you found one on sale.

Great stroller and the bassinet really came in handy ( up to 4 months for us)

----------


## birdman86

» Click image for larger version

Managed to get Lowes to price match less 10% to Home Depot/Amazon's $600 sale price for $558 out the door. Not too shabby.

----------


## 89coupe

Flights booked!

----------


## asp integra

> We are expecting our first baby very soon. Due in February. 
> 
> Bought this today on sale (first major purchase for the baby):
> 
> 
> Thankful that there is a store similar to Kacz Kids right near my office. Staff was super knowledgeable and the place was very quiet. 
> 
> Will go look at crib + dresser + car seat tomorrow. I think that will be it for major items. Rest of the small stuff we will get later from Amazon/baby shower/maybe a few visits to the kids store again.



The uppa baby is great. We have it along with the mesa car seat, so easy going back and forth. Best baby $ money we have spent. We have since added the adaptors so we can have the toddler and newborn on the stroller, really slick.

----------


## legendboy

for job site work

----------


## Maxt

> for job site work



 I need to buy something like that.. Loading a 350p into the truck sucks and it gets scraped up more every time.

----------


## Sentry

> Attachment 88426 
> 
> I will never waste my money on Miller or Lincoln again. Great to have a welder after being without one for 6 months.



I've had my Everlast AC/DC TIG for over 6 years now, still going strong. Built many turbo kits and exhausts with it.

----------


## Darell_n

> I've had my Everlast AC/DC TIG for over 6 years now, still going strong. Built many turbo kits and exhausts with it.



That’s good to hear. I melted through my foot pedal cord on my Miller while building an aluminum frame. It blew up the board that is $1400, so I sold it on Kijiji for parts.

----------


## legendboy

> I need to buy something like that.. Loading a 350p into the truck sucks and it gets scraped up more every time.



I bought a bottle of c25 and all needed accessories today tips, mag pipe ground clamp etc. Very impressed with the results mig on 120v, very nice. (way over my expectations) Ordered the 6 pin Amphenol tig foot pedal connector today. I'll report back with the results. Machine is only 40lbs. I only need this machine for portable mig but portable dc tig will make me money also

The everlast machines are suppose to be really nice too

Lifted up a new squarewave 200 today, it was quite light 

I will likely end up buying a maxstar inverter lift arc for food grade stainless in the future

----------


## SilverRex

> Same here. Good ol RFD and it was the right time to use my 1 mill in points during this Bonus Redemption
> 
> Picked up a PS4 Pro 1TB Bundle with NHL 20 and COD:Modern Warfare from Shoppers Drug Mart during the Black Friday Bonus Points Redemption Event.
> 
> Redeem 250K in points, get $150 bonus = $400 value off the price. Paid $72 total. Could of redeemed more points to pay less than $2 total but this old cashier lady told me I was only allowed to redeem 250K in points only. Good score!
> 
> But now I wanna return the COD  Shoppers price was $79.99, but I see it on sale at Walmart for $49.



The deal continues..

stumbled across ring fit adventure switch and picked up a pair of joy-con controllers at shoppers after realizing a deal on December 11 for PC optimum points where I can get 40% back by redeeming my entire purchase. This is starting to get pretty unreal.

I literally purchased 600 dollars worth of gaming equipment/games by using 370.00 worth of PC optimum points. This is going to turn into an habit.

----------


## dj_rice

> The deal continues..
> 
> stumbled across ring fit adventure switch and picked up a pair of joy-con controllers at shoppers after realizing a deal on December 11 for PC optimum points where I can get 40% back by redeeming my entire purchase. This is starting to get pretty unreal.
> 
> I literally purchased 600 dollars worth of gaming equipment/games by using 370.00 worth of PC optimum points. This is going to turn into an habit.




Did you see the massive points glitch they were handing out last week. Certain people had this offer in their acct (Win 20K points (guaranteed minimum) up to 1 Million Points on any $60 purchase). But whoever set up this promo, didn't set the odds correctly, as every customer was getting huge amounts, 140K, 280K, 440K, 750K, a couple people won the 1 Mill. All across Canada. Nobody was getting the minimum 20K LOL. Shoppers realized this probably by mid-evening and took all the points back, blamed it on a glitch, and gave everyone 30K points in return for apologies. 20K min + 10K (for consolation). People went ape shit, all over social media. CTV News Toronto covered the story and Shoppers ended up giving all the points back to people and said Merry Christmas  :Smilie:  Sadly, I didn't have this offer on my account, just the Spend 50K get 40% back

----------


## legendboy

> I need to buy something like that.. Loading a 350p into the truck sucks and it gets scraped up more every time.



I am really liking the spot timer for 120v mig duty cycle  :Smilie:

----------


## spikerS

Took advantage of some promotions and did a bit of research and hit my contacts up for a price match. Pro desk was pretty shocked with the deal that I managed to wrangle.

5 amp hour battery and charger. Regularly $199 got it pricematched for $139
» Click image for larger version

Then Home Depot is running a promotion on that battery combo, if you buy it, you get a bare tool for free, so I chose the jig saw, $179 for $0
» Click image for larger version

And then got the blower to chase the light snowfalls off the front walk for $49.
» Click image for larger version

Incredible deal if you ask me.

----------


## 89coupe

Spontaneous splurge

----------


## Rat Fink

.

----------


## spikerS

Meet Bandit, the newest addition to the spikerS and 
@baygirl
 clan.

He is 1/4 Lab, 1/4 Great Pyrenees, and 1/2 Bernese Mountain Dog.

We get him next week!

----------


## roopi

Nice looking dog

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Vizio P Series 65"


AutoTrol Water Softener:


Dyson V11 Absolute:


Dyson DP04 Purifying Fan:


Casper Hybrid King:

----------


## Rat Fink

.

----------


## bjstare

New DD for me since my S2k sits inside all winter and my wife's RDX is boring. So far, I'm really happy with it. Sport diff is awesome, and the car has just about the right amount of power to be pretty fun.



cue the: iF yOu caN'T affOrD a GeRMAn caR NeW, YoU Can'T AFForD iT OfF WaRranTy. Well, my thoughts are I can pay for a shitload of maintenance for the price difference between this one and a new one, and I won't lose near as much on depreciation haha. Plus, I feel better about my kid getting this one messy.

----------


## killramos

> New DD for me since my S2k sits inside all winter and my wife's RDX is boring. So far, I'm really happy with it. Sport diff is awesome, and the car has just about the right amount of power to be pretty fun.
> 
> 
> 
> cue the: iF yOu caN'T affOrD a GeRMAn caR NeW, YoU Can'T AFForD iT OfF WaRranTy. Well, my thoughts are I can pay for a shitload of maintenance for the price difference between this one and a new one, and I won't lose near as much on depreciation haha. Plus, I feel better about my kid getting this one messy.



Nice job. My mind has been wandering to those lately. Good pickup imo.

- - - Updated - - -




> Meet Bandit, the newest addition to the spikerS and 
> @baygirl
>  clan.
> 
> He is 1/4 Lab, 1/4 Great Pyrenees, and 1/2 Bernese Mountain Dog.
> 
> We get him next week!



Gonna be an awesome dog!

----------


## nismodrifter

1 month left till baby arrives

» Click image for larger version

and something for myself..

» Click image for larger version

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> 1 month left till baby arrives
> 
> » Click image for larger version



You really don't need that to change diapers.

----------


## nismodrifter

> You really don't need that to change diapers.



change diapers? I'm not doing that. My bidet takes care of that whole process. 

 :Big Grin: 

 :Wink:

----------


## adam c

Trying this sous vide fad

VPCOK Sous Vide Cooker with Sous... https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B07PQ6Q7YG?...p_mob_ap_share

----------


## gwill

> 1 month left till baby arrives
> 
> » Click image for larger version
> 
> and something for myself..



the wife made me get some peg perego strollers and car seats. Damn they were expensive.




> Trying this sous vide fad
> 
> VPCOK Sous Vide Cooker with Sous... https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B07PQ6Q7YG?...p_mob_ap_share




I just recieved a sous vide yesterday that I ordered on Amazon. I chose a different model for $109. I'm also curious to see how it works out not just with beef but with elk/moose/deer.

----------


## swak

Rented our condo, picked up no. 2. On route to investment property life... Pretty stoked!

----------


## adam c

> the wife made me get some peg perego strollers and car seats. Damn they were expensive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just recieved a sous vide yesterday that I ordered on Amazon. I chose a different model for $109. I'm also curious to see how it works out not just with beef but with elk/moose/deer.



I cooked pork tenderloin and man was it tender

now I have some beef rib fingers cooking for ~30 hours, we'll see how it turns out tomorrow

----------


## ExtraSlow

Ikea Nymo lampshades, one in 32 cm and one in 44 cm. Rallies ties the room together, man.

----------


## blitz

New editing machine, Lenovo C940. My third Lenovo with Wacom digitizer. i7-9750 and 4k. So much faster than my old one.

----------


## Aleks

First Korean.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> First Korean.



I like this.

----------


## vengie

> First Korean.



Big fan of these!
Congrats

----------


## Kijho

> First Korean.



Quoting so we can keep the c-c-c-combo going. 

Congrats.

----------


## Buster

Ya, those new Korean ones look great. I might have to look at the Genesis version when it comes next year.

----------


## Kijho

> Ya, those new Korean ones look great. I might have to look at the Genesis version when it comes next year.



You broke the combo

----------


## sabad66

> First Korean.



nice, i really like the look of those. Didn't even know they existed until i was behind one in mcdicks drivethrough and googled it. Only downside is they don't offer a tow package (unless that changed for the 2020s) but might still look at them for our next vehicle.

----------


## Kijho

There we go!  :Clap:

----------


## R-Audi

> First Korean.



What package? Decent deal? These are high on the list when I look to replace the Wifes ride in the next month or so..

----------


## Aleks

> What package? Decent deal? These are high on the list when I look to replace the Wifes ride in the next month or so..



This is the Luxury trim. There is one trim above this called the Ultimate but that one only comes with captains chairs middle row. 

Decided to try something other than Japanese cars so got a Domestic and a Korean now. What could possibly go wrong? In all fairness we looked at almost all the midsize CUVs and found this to be an easy winner. CX-9 was close, but much less family friendly. Got a fair deal, not great, but not bad. Split the markup in half roughly.

----------


## roopi



----------


## Doozer

> Trying this sous vide fad
> 
> VPCOK Sous Vide Cooker with Sous... https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B07PQ6Q7YG?...p_mob_ap_share






> I just recieved a sous vide yesterday that I ordered on Amazon. I chose a different model for $109. I'm also curious to see how it works out not just with beef but with elk/moose/deer.



Got a sous-vide for Christmas, the Joule. Seems pretty fancy, it's all app-controlled so it can be completely submerged, and has a magnetic base to keep it down. Cooked the best pork chops I've ever had with it, and did amazing steaks too. The kids were done their pork chops before I even sat down for dinner, and the applesauce was untouched. That's a first in our house, so early results are pretty promising!

----------


## gwill

> Got a sous-vide for Christmas, the Joule. Seems pretty fancy, it's all app-controlled so it can be completely submerged, and has a magnetic base to keep it down. Cooked the best pork chops I've ever had with it, and did amazing steaks too. The kids were done their pork chops before I even sat down for dinner, and the applesauce was untouched. That's a first in our house, so early results are pretty promising!



that ones pretty fancy. I'm not sure I've ever seen anyone say they didnt enjoy their meat when using their sous vide.

----------


## freshprince1

AirPods Pro. So awesome. Turn on the noise cancellation....goodbye world!



» Click image for larger version

----------


## adam c

> Got a sous-vide for Christmas, the Joule. Seems pretty fancy, it's all app-controlled so it can be completely submerged, and has a magnetic base to keep it down. Cooked the best pork chops I've ever had with it, and did amazing steaks too. The kids were done their pork chops before I even sat down for dinner, and the applesauce was untouched. That's a first in our house, so early results are pretty promising!
> 
> Attachment 88864



Looks like the iphone of the sous vide world

----------


## birdman86

Solid contender for best $25 spent this year

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Some toys are finally starting to arrive:

Epson 6050UB:



Pioneer Elite LX704:



Big ol' couch (Urban Barn):

----------


## Buster

Cable management for my Valve Index (when they decide to actually get them back in stock).

https://www.amazon.ca/KIWI-design-Ma...91&sr=8-3&th=1

----------


## ExtraSlow

Rj45 crimper kit to convert a few telephone jacks into network jacks.

----------


## killramos

> Rj45 crimper kit to convert a few telephone jacks into network jacks.



I picked one up last year. Fun stuff.

----------


## JfuckinC

Haha I thought you had to strip all the wires and put it into the cat5 plug the first time I did that

----------


## legendboy

> I picked one up last year. Fun stuff.



So fun chasing miles of cable thru rat shit celings haha

----------


## birdman86

> Rj45 crimper kit to convert a few telephone jacks into network jacks.



Is it actually as simple as changing the connectors? Would be nice to get ethernet to the other apple tv.

----------


## speedog

> Is it actually as simple as changing the connectors? Would be nice to get ethernet to the other apple tv.



Kind of depends on what sort of in wall cabling you have.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Is it actually as simple as changing the connectors? Would be nice to get ethernet to the other apple tv.



Depends. My house was wired with Cat5e for everything, including the telephone jacks, so it's simple for me. There is such a thing a 2-conductor telephone wire, and if that's what you have, you can't do it. I think most homes in the last 20 years are wired with Cat5e exclusively to save the electrician carrying around two types of wire, but you'd need to check.

----------


## killramos

I swapped all the telephone jacks in my house to Ethernet a few years back. Way better and I don’t have a home phone anyways.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

I don't understand why they still terminate cat5e with phone jacks when everyone younger than ExtraSlow doesn't own a home phone.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> Depends. My house was wired with Cat5e for everything, including the telephone jacks, so it's simple for me. There is such a thing a 2-conductor telephone wire, and if that's what you have, you can't do it. I think most homes in the last 20 years are wired with Cat5e exclusively to save the electrician carrying around two types of wire, but you'd need to check.



I was really excited, until I realized I live in an '82 build, and likely wouldn't be able to just re-crimp. I wish I could just use the 2-wire to pull the cat5e through to replace it.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Yeah my house is a 2007/2008 build

----------


## ZenOps

Generic Chinese PWM solar panel controller (Yes I know MPPT is better)
LiitoKala Lithium ion 18650 with 30 amp draw.
100 watt PTC ceramic thermostatic heating element.

Proof of concept pre-ordering to test various solar panels in a "dead short" condition as a simple heat transfer device. May become useful if 100 watt solar panels start to drop into the sub $60 levels.

Still too expensive and not enough capacity to replace carbon, but the ducks are all lined up for sure. Essentially 60 watts of heat for each panel for as long as the sun shines.

----------


## sabad66

> I was really excited, until I realized I live in an '82 build, and likely wouldn't be able to just re-crimp. I wish I could just use the 2-wire to pull the cat5e through to replace it.



89 build here, wondering if mine are cat5e. Probably not.

If it's just two wire I might try pulling just for fun. I got lucky with my thermostat wire when i changed it from a 2 wire to 7, it wasn't stapled/secured at all so maybe i could get lucky with this too.

----------


## benyl

> 89 build here, wondering if mine are cat5e. Probably not.
> 
> If it's just two wire I might try pulling just for fun. I got lucky with my thermostat wire when i changed it from a 2 wire to 7, it wasn't stapled/secured at all so maybe i could get lucky with this too.



Was cat5e even invented in 89? haha.

----------


## Brent.ff

Bucked up for a proper sleep mask with a 12.5 hour flight coming up.. 

https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B07...?ie=UTF8&psc=1

----------


## A790

About $20k of VGRO and $20k of XAW.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> About $20k of VGRO and $20k of XAW.



I support this purchase.

----------


## jwslam

> Bucked up for a proper sleep mask with a 12.5 hour flight coming up.. 
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B07...?ie=UTF8&psc=1



How are you supposed to wear those with any ANC other than airpods....

I bought these dirt cheap on Amzn

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> I support this purchase.



I endorse this support.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> About $20k of VGRO and $20k of XAW.



I recently did something similar - I love VGRO. I think it's at an all time high too.

----------


## rx7boi

Lots of things are at an all time high.

I've been thinking of getting out of VFV/VCN/VAB and going into VGRO. Bit less hassle and also because my equities allocation is more than 80% right now haha.

#YOLO

----------


## ShermanEF9

flights to phoenix in feb. any recommendations of things to do?

----------


## A790

> I support this purchase.



I purchase this support.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> flights to phoenix in feb. any recommendations of things to do?



Golf, suns game, coyotes game, drinking in Tempe or anywhere near the many colleges.

----------


## rx7boi

> anywhere near the many colleges.



ExtraSlow has given sage advice. Read between the lines  :ROFL!:

----------


## Tik-Tok

> ExtraSlow has given sage advice. Read between the lines



That he's no longer welcome on any of the campuses?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> ExtraSlow has given sage advice. Read between the lines



Seems more like cumin advice.
Who is this Sage chick, anyways? She sounds hot. Send me her number.

----------


## bjstare

> Lots of things are at an all time high.



That's what I was thinking. No shit it's an all time high, every major index is  :ROFL!:

----------


## Buster



----------


## you&me

> 



Awesome.

----------


## nismodrifter

> 



Wicked. My favorite show.

----------


## killramos

> 



Haha that’s epic

----------


## bjstare

That's so awesome. Where did you get it?

----------


## Buster

> That's so awesome. Where did you get it?



i work there

----------


## killramos

> i work there



Mr. Axelrod himself!

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

I don't... I don't know what that logo on the mug is.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> I don't... I don't know what that logo on the mug is.



It's a mug from the TV show Billions, you can buy them on Amazon for $20.

----------


## C4S

https://kitzconcept.hk/1-72-scale-vf...hters-395.html

Ordered last week, just got email from them ..will be shipped out next week! 

 :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## Buster

> It's a mug from the TV show Billions, you can buy them on Amazon for $20.



Now *everyone* is going to know about Amazon

----------


## JfuckinC

» Click image for larger version
» Click image for larger version
» Click image for larger version

----------


## spikerS

now the hound is legal with the city. Didn't have to do it quite yet, but, whatever. At least it is done now and we just wait for his tags to show up in the mail.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Now *everyone* is going to know about Amazon



I do love that show though. Season 5 kicks off on May 3rd.

----------


## adam c

> Now *everyone* is going to know about Amazon



Yea its a big river and forest, what about it?

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> Yea it’s a big river and forest, what about it?



I think he's talking about the store. It's like The Bay, but American.

----------


## bjstare

> I think he's talking about the store. It's like The Bay, but American.



Yeah we're talking about Macy's here.

----------


## asp integra

new ski, and double boot setup. Can't wait till the ice comes off the lakes.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

This beast of a garburator (Waste King Legend 8000):

» Click image for larger version

Nvidia Shield TV Pro 2019:

» Click image for larger version

----------


## bjstare

Wrapped in Pilot Sport A/S 3+ for my "summer" wheels. Not too sure how much I like the wheels yet, but got the setup of kijiji for dirt cheap so figured I'd give it a shot.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Bought a dozen butter topped buns at Safeway. Passed over the two day old ones that were $1 off and paid full price for ones baked today. Delicious.

----------


## bjstare

> Bought a dozen butter topped buns at Safeway. Passed over the two day old ones that were $1 off and paid full price for ones baked today. Delicious.



Easy there, Moneybags.

----------


## benyl

> https://kitzconcept.hk/1-72-scale-vf...hters-395.html
> 
> Ordered last week, just got email from them ..will be shipped out next week!



JetFire (autobot). haha

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> Bought a dozen butter topped buns at Safeway. Passed over the two day old ones that were $1 off and paid full price for ones baked today. Delicious.






> https://kitzconcept.hk/1-72-scale-vf...hters-395.html
> 
> Ordered last week, just got email from them ..will be shipped out next week!



Macros is available on Amazon videos.

----------


## raceman6135

> Wilwood /Images /BrakeKits



Very nice! I've always been very happy with Wilwood brake stuff.

----------


## suntan

Airpods Pro. Wired headphones finally kicked the bucket. I might take them to the Apple Store and see if I can get a new pair under warranty.

----------


## KPHMPH

I also got some pros!

Helps a friend works at Apple  :Smilie:

----------


## SKR

Ticket for Minneapolis.

----------


## bjstare

Ordered my airpods pro mid december, they came in this past Wednesday. I'm actually pretty happy with the ANC in them.. it's obviously not as good as my bose QC over ear, but it's better than I expected. Slightly disappointed with the fit, they start coming out of my ears and I have to reseat them every 30 min-ish (and yes, I have the correct size rubber tips on them). Overall, better than regular airpods, would buy again.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Artisanal, classy!

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Artisanal, classy!



Any good? I'm a gin snob, but not a cunty one and I've been buy-curious about this one.

----------


## swak

CCM AS1 Gloves. Had my last gloves, i swear for a century with stick tape around a couply fingers keeping my fingers from sticking through the glove lol...
Super impressed with these, albeit they're just gloves lol
» Click image for larger version

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Any good? I'm a gin snob, but not a cunty one and I've been buy-curious about this one.



Worth the money for sure. Better than some of the brand names like Gordon's. The clear liquors like gin and vodka aren't that technically challenging, and I'd expect a big company like Minhas to be able to do as well as they choose to with things like this. For $8 less than Bombay, which it's clearly imitating with the blue bottle, it's a good drink and a great value. 

I like the coop spiced rum too. Although, I am more picky about rum, so I always have better in the cupboard as well.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Worth the money for sure. Better than some of the brand names like Gordon's. The clear liquors like gin and vodka aren't that technically challenging, and I'd expect a big company like Minhas to be able to do as well as they choose to with things like this. For $8 less than Bombay, which it's clearly imitating with the blue bottle, it's a good drink and a great value. 
> 
> I like the coop spiced rum too. Although, I am more picky about rum, so I always have better in the cupboard as well.



Thanks. Will try during the next sale.
I managed to squeak into co-op at the last second yesterday and burn off that 20% coupon I got before Xmas. With the prohibition prices on beer, it basically turned into a "buy four 6-packs, get one free".

----------


## suntan

> Ordered my airpods pro mid december, they came in this past Wednesday. I'm actually pretty happy with the ANC in them.. it's obviously not as good as my bose QC over ear, but it's better than I expected. Slightly disappointed with the fit, they start coming out of my ears and I have to reseat them every 30 min-ish (and yes, I have the correct size rubber tips on them). Overall, better than regular airpods, would buy again.



Try another size, the fit test often passes for more than one size.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Thanks. Will try during the next sale.
> I managed to squeak into co-op at the last second yesterday and burn off that 20% coupon I got before Xmas. With the prohibition prices on beer, it basically turned into a "buy four 6-packs, get one free".



It was a good coupon, that's what I was using too.

----------


## B.Spilner

Leon's sale, new kitchen table set, 2 couches, kingsize bedroom set and a bench for the end of the bed. (No pics getting delivered to new house in couple weeks!)

Wayfair, console table. 

All that's left is a treadmill and either 65 or 75 samsung...

Spending money is fun. Gotta do this more often

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

Also ordered a set of Airpod Pros (via Sport Chek site, cause they had stock), and an Nvidia Shield 2019, so that I can offload plex from the gaming PC.

----------


## nismodrifter

> Solid contender for best $25 spent this year



 
@birdman86
 I have been thinking of these as I really don't want to put a mat on my hardwood floor. Do they leave marks?

----------


## shakalaka

> @birdman86
>  I have been thinking of these as I really don't want to put a mat on my hardwood floor. Do they leave marks?



I actually just ordered a clear mat from Staples for my new home office today. I had been thinking about those wheels but I thought while they themselves may not scratch the floor but that won't stop from them dragging any grit or small dust particles that may appear on the floor from time to time. So just to be on the safe side, the mat direction I go. lol.

----------


## spikerS

> Snip.



 Saw your name, figured you got a sick new whip. I am disappoint.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Saw your name, figured you got a sick new whip. I am disappoint.



I give it 2 weeks before the GTI paperwork is signed.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Got me a bigger vise for holdin' stuff.

----------


## birdman86

> @birdman86
>  I have been thinking of these as I really don't want to put a mat on my hardwood floor. Do they leave marks?



Nothing so far but I keep my floor pretty clean so they don't have a chance to pick up grit or anything. Definitely still happy with them.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

McCulloch 1375 Steamer:



Bissell Spot Clean Pro:

----------


## sabad66

> McCulloch 1375 Steamer:
> 
> 
> 
> Bissell Spot Clean Pro:



Is the top one a carpet cleaner too? Any reason you didn’t go with a two in one? I have this model which doubles as a spot cleaner and a bigger upright cleaner:
https://canada.bissell.com/proheat-2...-cleaner-66e1d

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Is the top one a carpet cleaner too? Any reason you didn’t go with a two in one? I have this model which doubles as a spot cleaner and a bigger upright cleaner:
> https://canada.bissell.com/proheat-2...-cleaner-66e1d



Now that I finally have a garage, I want to get the basic tools (well, what I consider to be the basics anyway) to clean my vehicle interiors, but both are also useful around the house.

You can use the steamer to spot clean carpets or stubborn areas, but it's primarily intended for hard surfaces like plastic, tile/grout, concrete, glass, counter tops, etc. It does an amazing job on vehicle pedals and hard to reach interior areas like cup holders and seat brackets. You can wrap a microfiber around the tools as well and do most of a vehicle interior. 

The Bissell is for vehicle carpets and household spills. After lots of experimenting, I have found that if you use a drill brush and some carpet shampoo, then suck it up with a ShopVac or ideally something like the Bissell, it does a great job with minimal effort. This model has the most suction based on my research, which is pretty much all I care about.

I wasn't looking for a full blown household carpet cleaner like the one you posted, but that is a good one if you want to do entire rooms of carpet vs. vehicles and spot cleans.

----------


## sabad66

> Now that I finally have a garage, I want to get the basic tools (well, what I consider to be the basics anyway) to clean my vehicle interiors, but both are also useful around the house.
> 
> You can use the steamer to spot clean carpets or stubborn areas, but it's primarily intended for hard surfaces like plastic, tile/grout, concrete, glass, counter tops, etc. It does an amazing job on vehicle pedals and hard to reach interior areas like cup holders and seat brackets. You can wrap a microfiber around the tools as well and do most of a vehicle interior. 
> 
> The Bissell is for vehicle carpets and household spills. After lots of experimenting, I have found that if you use a drill brush and some carpet shampoo, then suck it up with a ShopVac or ideally something like the Bissell, it does a great job with minimal effort. This model has the most suction based on my research, which is pretty much all I care about.
> 
> I wasn't looking for a full blown household carpet cleaner like the one you posted, but that is a good one if you want to do entire rooms of carpet vs. vehicles and spot cleans.



ah makes sense, didn't realize they made steamers for hard surfaces like that.

Yeah i got mine after the first puke accident with our kid. Unfortunately i use it way more than i hoped and probably won't get any better now that he's potty training  :ROFL!:

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> ah makes sense, didn't realize they made steamers for hard surfaces like that.
> 
> Yeah i got mine after the first puke accident with our kid. Unfortunately i use it way more than i hoped and probably won't get any better now that he's potty training



Haha my parents have a couple of cats and use their Bissell all the time for puke and "presents" that are brought into the house. I'm sure it would get even more use with kids!

----------


## B.Spilner

^^^fucking cats!

Booked my install for a Reznor heater in the garage! So excite!

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> Haha my parents have a couple of cats and use their Bissell all the time for puke and "presents" that are brought into the house. I'm sure it would get even more use with kids!



Our SpotBot Pet has been super handy for cleaning the occasional carpet-hairball. Does double-duty cleaning the cars as well, very versatile.

----------


## Crazyjoker77

Speaking of pets this one doesn't require a carpet cleaner. My new boy.

----------


## redmethods

Fall get away with out the kids for the wife & I. 
Was going to up grade to premium seats, but cheap out.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

I had already lost my interest in photography by the time this arrived recently. I guess I can still use it to hang some laundry.

----------


## Inzane

> Ticket for Minneapolis.



Any chance they'll be adding more North American dates? I saw so far they're only coming to Montreal and 9 or 10 US cities.

----------


## SKR

> Any chance they'll be adding more North American dates? I saw so far they're only coming to Montreal and 9 or 10 US cities.



I doubt it. They've only ever done big tours in 97/98/99 and 2011/12.

----------


## brucebanner

LA March 12th - 17th (flights booked) 

Lakers vs Rockets 
Clippers vs Nets
Lakers vs Nuggets 
Clippers vs Mavs
(Clippers tickets all purchased, still trying to find a decent deal on Lakers tickets - any beyond hookups?  :Big Grin: )

Still haven't booked a hotel / airbnb. Waiting for wife to have her input.

Clearly mainly a basketball trip but we'll do all the touristy stuff during the daytime. Very excited to see Lebron live, wanted to go last season but never got around to it before he got hurt. Not to mention AD, Kyrie, Zion, PG, Leonard and Luka!

----------


## beyond_ban

> LA March 12th - 17th (flights booked) 
> 
> Lakers vs Rockets 
> Clippers vs Nets
> Lakers vs Nuggets 
> Clippers vs Mavs
> (Clippers tickets all purchased, still trying to find a decent deal on Lakers tickets - any beyond hookups? )
> 
> Still haven't booked a hotel / airbnb. Waiting for wife to have her input.
> ...



I caught a Suns Mavs game earlier in the year and Luka is incredible in person. His pace and ability to create when there is seemingly nothing available is only magnified when you're witnessing it live. He is truly a special talent. The other players you mentioned aren't bad either haha

----------


## adam c

> LA March 12th - 17th (flights booked) 
> 
> Lakers vs Rockets 
> Clippers vs Nets
> Lakers vs Nuggets 
> Clippers vs Mavs
> (Clippers tickets all purchased, still trying to find a decent deal on Lakers tickets - any beyond hookups? )
> 
> Still haven't booked a hotel / airbnb. Waiting for wife to have her input.
> ...



May want to consider adding in trip cancellation insurance

----------


## brucebanner

> I caught a Suns Mavs game earlier in the year and Luka is incredible in person. His pace and ability to create when there is seemingly nothing available is only magnified when you're witnessing it live. He is truly a special talent. The other players you mentioned aren't bad either haha



Yeah, Luka in person should be unreal, I've been following him for a bit before he came into the NBA. I think internally the Hawks may regret that trade, even though they really like Young. Along with the team's that passed on drafting Luka when they had the chance. 




> May want to consider adding in trip cancellation insurance



 :Confused: 

Corona virus?

----------


## rx7boi

Picked up a new resin kit to be built. Everything getting shipped from Asia is getting backlogged.

----------


## adam c

> Yeah, Luka in person should be unreal, I've been following him for a bit before he came into the NBA. I think internally the Hawks may regret that trade, even though they really like Young. Along with the team's that passed on drafting Luka when they had the chance. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corona virus?



yep

----------


## B.Spilner

Did our walkthrough a few days ago, took pics of the garage and only the garage lol. Fucking 11 sleeps gaheeeeeee!! You sure save your pennies extra hard when you work on cars in the gravel or back of an apartment for 15+ years lol.

----------


## 88CRX

> Did our walkthrough a few days ago, took pics of the garage and only the garage lol. Fucking 11 sleeps gaheeeeeee!! You sure save your pennies extra hard when you work on cars in the gravel or back of an apartment for 15+ years lol. 
> 
> [ATTACH=CONFIG][/ATTACH]
> [ATTACH=CONFIG][/ATTACH]



Triple with a tandem? Thats awesome, congrats.

----------


## B.Spilner

> Triple with a tandem? Thats awesome, congrats.



Thanks man!! Yes sir, 700+ sqft. And still will only park my 2 cars in there... Me: "it's a man cave, NOT a garage!"

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Thanks man!! Yes sir, 700+ sqft. And still will only park my 2 cars in there... Me: "it's a man cave, NOT a garage!"



I would like to subscribe to your newsletter.

----------


## Disoblige

> Thanks man!! Yes sir, 700+ sqft. And still will only park my 2 cars in there... Me: "it's a man cave, NOT a garage!"



OMFG. I AM SO JEALOUS. CONGRATS. I would love a garage like this. 
Definitely looking for a place like this around May/June.

And a drain too! Nice!

You know what is hilarious, your garage is bigger than most people's DT condos  :ROFL!:

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Triple (or bigger) garages are awesome, you're going to love it. The main gas feed being on the wall there will make installing a heater a breeze.

----------


## B.Spilner

Thanks guys! Heater is booked for 1 day after possession, also throwing a 60" TV out there. Pretty sure theres also a house attached to it, but who really cares about that!!

- - - Updated - - -

Big thanks to Tim Lacroix for doing all the crappy paper work to get us in this thing haha

----------


## killramos

> Did our walkthrough a few days ago, took pics of the garage and only the garage lol. Fucking 11 sleeps gaheeeeeee!! You sure save your pennies extra hard when you work on cars in the gravel or back of an apartment for 15+ years lol. 
> 
> Attachment 89280
> Attachment 89281



This is exactly the setup I want when I build my garage. Maybe a hair wider but triple with a tandem.

Looks great!

----------


## B.Spilner

> This is exactly the setup I want when I build my garage. Maybe a hair wider but triple with a tandem.
> 
> Looks great!



Yea wider even by a foot on each side would've been nice. They threw that man door right in the way when they should've put it forward a few more feet. All good, it was a spec home and we didn't really have any complaints on the layout.

----------


## 88CRX

You really can never go too big, it could always be another foot wider or longer haha. 

Please post pics as you start to finish it off. Getting started on finishing mine this spring, could always use more ideas.

----------


## B.Spilner

> You really can never go too big, it could always be another foot wider or longer haha. 
> 
> Please post pics as you start to finish it off. Getting started on finishing mine this spring, could always use more ideas.



Sounds good. I'll have it done pretty quickly as work is a bit slow and I have nothing but time! Color scheme will be red, white and black.  :Big Grin:

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Looks nice. Must be in Aspen.

----------


## B.Spilner

> Looks nice. Must be in Aspen.



Outskirts Edmonton

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Wetaskiwin then.

----------


## never

> You really can never go too big, it could always be another foot wider or longer haha.



No kidding...its just tough when you dont have much in the way of footprint constraints! And dont have unlimited build funds!

----------


## killramos

> No kidding...it’s just tough when you don’t have much in the way of footprint constraints! And don’t have unlimited build funds!



Even the nicest garage has got to be the cheapest part of a house.

----------


## gpomp

Picked up a refurbished Surface Laptop

----------


## never

> Even the nicest garage has got to be the cheapest part of a house.



Unless you change it from “garage” to “shop” and forget the house!  :Wink:  My plans have progressed from 1,200 sqft and are currently at 3,150 sqft. I can go bigger but just have to be somewhat reasonable.

----------


## The_Penguin

> And then got the blower to chase the light snowfalls off the front walk for $49.
> » Click image for larger version
> 
> Incredible deal if you ask me.



Great deal!
How's the blower, was thinking of getting one.

----------


## spikerS

> Great deal!
> How's the blower, was thinking of getting one.



Had to return it LOL, Baygirl got mad I bought myself Christmas gifts

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Had to return it LOL, Baygirl got mad I bought myself Christmas gifts



I'm sure there's a joke in there about you returning a "blower" because your woman was mad..... But I won't make it......

----------


## Disoblige

> Had to return it LOL, Baygirl got mad I bought myself Christmas gifts



Really though? It's $49 lol...

----------


## spikerS

i know, i know. happy wife, happy life or something LOL. But i got my puppy out of it, so I am happy, and i can go buy it again later.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> ^Damn very sick. You'd have to keep it thought unless you wanna take a big hit by getting rid of it right away. But it's a sick enjoy it. I went the opposite to truck route will reveal later. Haha.



Omg, I'm so excited.

----------


## bjstare

> Omg, I'm so excited.



I’m betting IS350

----------


## never

> I’m betting IS350



But he should have bought an E63 wagon.

----------


## never

> He will figure out how boring the IS is in about 12 minutes



Are we already placing bets on the follow up purchase?

----------


## Disoblige

Enjoy that 2020 Honda Fit shakalaka! You finally get to experience true savageness.

Let's guess what color he got. I guess Orange Fury.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Enjoy that 2020 Honda Fit shakalaka! You finally get to experience true savageness.
> 
> Let's guess what color he got. I guess Orange Fury.



Okay, that would make me legit jelly

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> Okay, that would make me legit jelly



Don't bet on it. I think he's got a bit of a Country Squire vibe in him.

----------


## msommers

> You'd have to keep it thought unless you wanna take a big hit by getting rid of it right away.



Incredibly wise words......If only they would listen hey!

----------


## Maxt

> Thanks man!! Yes sir, 700+ sqft. And still will only park my 2 cars in there... Me: "it's a man cave, NOT a garage!"



 I have a house for sale with a 1200 sqft garage with 400 sq ft of mezanine, I actually got feedback from a viewing that the garage is too big.

----------


## B.Spilner

Couldnt pass up the deal!

----------


## shakalaka

> Saw your name, figured you got a sick new whip. I am disappoint.



Didn’t wanna disappoint you. Not a ‘sick whip’ but here’s the newest winter beater.

----------


## Disoblige

@shakalaka
 did you trade in the Jeep or private sale?

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Propane-fueled camp water heater. Swapping out the pump for a 12V unit I can run off the car battery.

----------


## shakalaka

> @shakalaka
>  did you trade in the Jeep or private sale?



Will be trading it in. I got the paperwork done today, delivery Monday. I got offered pretty much more than what I paid for the Jeep, it was a no brainer.

----------


## spikerS

> Didn’t wanna disappoint you. Not a ‘sick whip’ but here’s the newest winter beater.



Dude, just giving you a hard time, and wishing I had the liquidity to swap my rides even 1/4 of the time you do, for whips at half the price. I am mad jelly.

Nice ride man! looks awesome!

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

20" Delta drill press. Thing is a 365lb beast!

----------


## speedog

> 20" Delta drill press. Thing is a 365lb beast!



I want one but really can't justify the need. Second table saw and second miter saw would take priority.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> I want one but really can't justify the need. Second table saw and second miter saw would take priority.



I do enough metal and woodwork that it makes some sense, I wasn't really set on buying one but for $200 I couldn't turn it down.

----------


## Crazyjoker77

Probably the last fish I'll be buying for awhile as I'm at capacity but i waited 8 weeks for these particular knife fish.

----------


## Sentry

> 20" Delta drill press. Thing is a 365lb beast!



Didn't realize you had a ZJ. You'll probably be pleased to know the next itch I need to scratch is a turbo 5.2/5.9 ZJ with a mild offroad setup. We'll see what 2020 has in store for me.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Didn't realize you had a ZJ. You'll probably be pleased to know the next itch I need to scratch is a turbo 5.2/5.9 ZJ with a mild offroad setup. We'll see what 2020 has in store for me.



Buy full insurance on it. ..... Too soon?

----------


## Sentry

I'm still waiting to hear on the subaru, the lady in charge of my claim has not once answered her phone all week after leaving me a message to call her last Monday. Only fancy cars like the M5 get comprehensive, beaters are PLPD only. I have 3 cars, I can't be paying 800 a month in insurance.

- - - Updated - - -

Such a fucking scam anyway, pay them thousands and thousands over the years but when you need something from them they can't be bothered to pick up the fucking phone.

----------


## firebane

> Didn't realize you had a ZJ. You'll probably be pleased to know the next itch I need to scratch is a turbo 5.2/5.9 ZJ with a mild offroad setup. We'll see what 2020 has in store for me.



LOL I have may have one possibly for sale with a worn trans and axles  :Big Grin:

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> Didn't realize you had a ZJ. You'll probably be pleased to know the next itch I need to scratch is a turbo 5.2/5.9 ZJ with a mild offroad setup. We'll see what 2020 has in store for me.



That sounds awesome, keep me in the loop! Mine has a 5.9 I built, slight overbore and mild cam upgrade, nothing crazy. You'll want a '96+ OBDII for tuning options (unless you plan to run standalone). If you want to run the factory intake, take special care to seal the plenum plate, ideally with a Hughes plenum kit - they can blow out under boost and you just end up pressurizing the crankcase.

----------


## firebane

> That sounds awesome, keep me in the loop! Mine has a 5.9 I built, slight overbore and mild cam upgrade, nothing crazy. You'll want a '96+ OBDII for tuning options (unless you plan to run standalone). If you want to run the factory intake, take special care to seal the plenum plate, ideally with a Hughes plenum kit - they can blow out under boost and you just end up pressurizing the crankcase.



And the 249 with bad couplers and dana44s with bad bearings and 44re weak transmission  :Big Grin:

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> And the 249 with bad couplers and dana44s with bad bearings and 44re weak transmission



Well with the youngest one being 22 years old I can forgive most of their foibles.  :Angel:  A new 249 coupler is ~$300, not a terrible price to bring a very strong transfer case back to normal. Carrier bearings are pretty straightforward too.

----------


## schurchill39

Nearly done developing the basement so we've added a few places for people to sleep. First a cabinet bed to save on some space in the new bedroom/office/craft room
» Click image for larger version
» Click image for larger version

Then a couch with a pull out bed that I hate but my wife loves.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

I put 12,000 lumens of light into my garage with a pair of these - now every corner of the garage lights up like the sun:

» Click image for larger version

----------


## dj_rice

> I put 12,000 lumens of light into my garage with a pair of these - now every corner of the garage lights up like the sun:
> 
> » Click image for larger version



What are these called when I go on Amazon

----------


## ExtraSlow

> What are these called when I go on Amazon



+1

----------


## B.Spilner

Just search garage lighting, unless you're looking for that specific brand.

Tempted, just worried that I'll have dark spots since it's not really a spread out light?

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

There are tons of similar ones, but these are the ones I got as they seemed to be the best price vs reviews:

https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B07...?ie=UTF8&psc=1

The housing is plastic and the LED 'arms' are aluminium. Screws into a standard socket and takes 2 seconds to install, then you can angle the light wherever you want.

Dirt cheap too, and free same-day shipping w/prime.

There are warm color temp versions and 80W versions too if that suits you better.

My garage is only 20X20 but I have no dark spots, it lights up everything and I haven't even fine-tuned the directions yet.

----------


## G-ZUS

> I put 12,000 lumens of light into my garage with a pair of these - now every corner of the garage lights up like the sun:
> 
> » Click image for larger version



These lights are awesome, I've got ~5 of them in my garage and it is pretty bright in there

----------


## rx7boi

Those are pretty sweet. I could use a couple to replace the shit bulbs in my garage.

Any pics after install? 
@Mitsu3000gt

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Nearly done developing the basement so we've added a few places for people to sleep. First a cabinet bed to save on some space in the new bedroom/office/craft room
> [/URL]



Moar info. on cabinet bed?

----------


## Disoblige

> These lights are awesome, I've got ~5 of them in my garage and it is pretty bright in there



Ya they are perfect for garage lights if you have that socket type. I got one but I have no use for it anywhere else in the house with that socket as it is too fucking bright.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Those are pretty sweet. I could use a couple to replace the shit bulbs in my garage.
> 
> Any pics after install? 
> @Mitsu3000gt



I don't have any, sorry, but there are tons of them in the Amazon reviews. I think there's even some videos in there haha.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Well, I just ordered two of the 45w ones. Going to see how I like em, and test them in a couple of indoor locations, and then either buy two more of the same, or of the higher wattage kind.

Need to find a reliable, dimmable, long neck "par30" style. Need about 30 of them too.... Those don't need very many lumens. Warm white or daylight, whichever.

----------


## speedog

They do eventually wear out and break.

----------


## shakalaka

> I put 12,000 lumens of light into my garage with a pair of these - now every corner of the garage lights up like the sun:



After being sick of shitty lighting in most garages that was one thing I was sure of that I wouldnt do when building my house. So I had these bad boys installed when we just finished the house last month. That being said, theres not a corner in the garage that isnt well lit after 4 of these.

----------


## firebane

I tried those screw in lights and found they were way to bright and created hot spots and didn't throw light that well.

My 4' led lights put out way nicer and more even light

----------


## killramos

I took one for the team and guaranteed that it doesn’t snow again in 2020. You are welcome.

----------


## ExtraSlow

That's a beast. Nice.

----------


## killramos

> That's a beast. Nice.



I’m thoroughly looking forward to it.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I took one for the team and guaranteed that it doesnt snow again in 2020. You are welcome.
> Attachment 89332
> Attachment 89331



We appreciate your service!

----------


## adam c

> I took one for the team and guaranteed that it doesn’t snow again in 2020. You are welcome.
> Attachment 89332
> Attachment 89331



Hopefully that lasts well into 2021 too

----------


## killramos

> Hopefully that lasts well into 2021 too



The snow blower gods are very benevolent.

----------


## HHURICANE1

You know how it works right? Leave it in the box it's guaranteed to snow. Take it out we're done for the year.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> You know how it works right? Leave it in the box it's guaranteed to snow. Take it out we're done for the year.



I will fucking well fully assemble that mother fucker_ for him,_ if that's what it takes!!!

----------


## schurchill39

> Moar info. on cabinet bed?



https://www.costco.ca/bestar-illusio...100482949.html

Looks like its on sale for $350 less than I paid for it two weeks ago MF!!! It comes in a few different colors. Its a huge space saver for sure but you definitely need a topper of sorts because its firm as fuck.

EDIT: Yay for Costco price adjustment! Filled out an easy online form and should be getting the difference back. Man I love that place

----------


## prodigydud

> https://www.costco.ca/bestar-illusio...100482949.html
> 
> Looks like its on sale for $250 less than I paid for it two weeks ago MF!!! It comes in a few different colors. Its a huge space saver for sure but you definitely need a topper of sorts because its firm as fuck.



Pretty sure you can call Costco for a price adjustment within 30 days. IIRC

----------


## realazy

> Pretty sure you can call Costco for a price adjustment within 30 days. IIRC



Just be polite and you can get a price adjustment even for more than 30 days. I got one for 50+ days after my purchase when the product went on clearance.

----------


## schurchill39

> Pretty sure you can call Costco for a price adjustment within 30 days. IIRC



This was purchased online and they have a really slick form you can fill out. Just did it and should have a refund in 5-7 days. If not I'll follow up with a phone call. I love that place.

----------


## bjstare

> I put 12,000 lumens of light into my garage with a pair of these - now every corner of the garage lights up like the sun:



Are these CSA/UL? I've been having a tough time finding some that are (maybe I'm just retarded). Electrical stuff that's not certified doesn't sit well with me. I really want some of these though, as my garage lighting is not great.

----------


## killramos

> I will fucking well fully assemble that mother fucker_ for him,_ if that's what it takes!!!



It’s my project for this evening while the garage is still warm.

----------


## R-Audi

Elements in Willow Park Village has a sale on Patagonia and Filson gear.. 
Picked up this lighter winter/spring jacket 30% off.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> I tried those screw in lights and found they were way to bright and created hot spots and didn't throw light that well.
> 
> My 4' led lights put out way nicer and more even light



Not the case with the ones I received - yes they are very bright (I wanted that), but no hot spots and they throw the light into every corner of my garage. They are also adjustable 360 degrees within the socket, and every light panel can be individually adjusted - should be pretty easy to eliminate any dead zones.

There are quite a few different manufacturers of these lights though and some get great reviews and some have terrible reviews, so maybe you got a bad batch.





> Are these CSA/UL? I've been having a tough time finding some that are (maybe I'm just retarded). Electrical stuff that's not certified doesn't sit well with me. I really want some of these though, as my garage lighting is not great.



The specific ones I linked to are advertised as ETL certified which I believe is a USA certication. Someone in the comments said the company even sent them a certificate when requested and he apparently confirmed it's authenticity. According to Google, ETL is the same as a UL certification so they should be OK.

Here they are again: https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B07...0?ie=UTF8&th=1


And for those of you looking to use them indoors, there is this style too which might be more suited to indoor aesthetics: https://www.amazon.ca/Foldable-Suita...1&rps=1&sr=8-8

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Attachment 89329
> 
> They do eventually wear out and break.



I've never had an image of you in my mind, but would never have guessed you would be rocking a pony tail.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I've never had an image of you in my mind, but would never have guessed you would be rocking a pony tail.



He's got some serious flow.

----------


## beyond_ban

> I've never had an image of you in my mind, but would never have guessed you would be rocking a pony tail.



 :ROFL!:  neither, but it actually makes so much sense

----------


## bjstare

> Not the case with the ones I received - yes they are very bright (I wanted that), but no hot spots and they throw the light into every corner of my garage. They are also adjustable 360 degrees within the socket, and every light panel can be individually adjusted - should be pretty easy to eliminate any dead zones.
> 
> There are quite a few different manufacturers of these lights though and some get great reviews and some have terrible reviews, so maybe you got a bad batch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The specific ones I linked to are advertised as ETL certified which I believe is a USA certication. Someone in the comments said the company even sent them a certificate when requested and he apparently confirmed it's authenticity. According to Google, ETL is the same as a UL certification so they should be OK.
> 
> ...



Thanks, appreciate the info.




> I've never had an image of you in my mind, but would never have guessed you would be rocking a pony tail.



I was minorly surprised.

----------


## ExtraSlow

you guys need to come out to the "not really foodie" meets. He's been to at least two in the last year.

----------


## sabad66

> I've never had an image of you in my mind, but would never have guessed you would be rocking a pony tail.



you must have missed the thread crayfish thread. news did a segment on it and there was a video of speedog, flowing hair and all. he's famous!!!

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Well, I just ordered two of the 45w ones. Going to see how I like em, and test them in a couple of indoor locations, and then either buy two more of the same, or of the higher wattage kind.




Installed. Won't work for the interior application I was thinking of. This model isn't as aimable as the better ones. Seem bright.

----------


## dj_rice

> Installed. Won't work for the interior application I was thinking of. This model isn't as aimable as the better ones. Seem bright.



Dang I can't use these bulbs. The previous homeowner used leftover kitchen track lighting in my garage, and they use those tiny bulbs. Time to upgrade to the shop lights then.

----------


## bjstare

> Dang I can't use these bulbs. The previous homeowner used leftover kitchen track lighting in my garage, and they use those tiny bulbs. Time to upgrade to the shop lights then.



It would take you literally ten min to rip out the track lighting and wire in a bulb receptacle instead. Just food for thought.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> It would take you literally ten min to rip out the track lighting and wire in a bulb receptacle instead. Just food for thought.



Or I'll do it for $975, cash money.

----------


## speedog

> I've never had an image of you in my mind, but would never have guessed you would be rocking a pony tail.



Growing it out to cut for groups that make real hair wigs for people battling diseases that cause hair loss. Figured I've got lots and now that it's past the yuck stage then it's all pretty much the same - just a matter of how long I grow it now, been easily 2 years since I've had a cut.

----------


## AndyL

Definitely beats 2 foot transport around town...

Got new bigger tires coming - 2mph faster... Hopefully less troubles with that ice at the edge of sidewalk ramps.

----------


## B.Spilner

32" cabinet, had lowes price match it for an additional 10% off.

----------


## eblend

Off to Japan again (Osaka) in October, think this is my 8th time now  :Big Grin:  Lost count

----------


## A790

Another $7k of VGRO/XAW.

Sigh... you guys are doing all the fun shit.

----------


## killramos

> I will fucking well fully assemble that mother fucker_ for him,_ if that's what it takes!!!



Crisis averted!

----------


## adam c

> Crisis averted!



The hero we deserve

----------


## rx7boi

> Another $7k of VGRO/XAW.
> 
> Sigh... you guys are doing all the fun shit.



The YOLO'ing comes once your gains cover any expenses you'll ever have  :ROFL!:

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I've never had an image of you in my mind, but would never have guessed you would be rocking a pony tail.



#Skullet + Pony-T

----------


## speedog

> #Skullet + Pony-T



Hah, you wish. Despite me being less than two years from starting my seventh decade I don't have a real problem with a receding hairline - I've left that issue to three of my four younger brothers. I would dare say that there are a number of younger beyond members who have far more impressive receding hairlines than myself.

----------


## adam c

> Crisis averted!



So... did you put it back in the box?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Crisis averted!



 
@killramos
, Does your new garage have a pit covered up with lumber? Awesome. Also you bought too many boxes for the move.

----------


## killramos

> So... did you put it back in the box?



Nope, but my hour long shovel turned into a breezy 10 minutes which was nice.



> @killramos
> , Does your new garage have a pit covered up with lumber? Awesome. Also you bought too many boxes for the move.



Yup hahaha it is awesome. As for the boxes. That’s not even scratching the surface and we used every one and more...

----------


## Skrilla

17 x 8 / 17 x 9 Pony R staggered wheels, 245/45 and 275/40 rubber. Took me a few years to choose wheels, and I found these with the OEM center caps so I pulled the trigger.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

65" Samsung Q80R for the living room:

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Yup hahaha it is awesome.




New avatar for you.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Attachment 89339
> Installed the 45W. This model isn't as aimable as the better ones. Seem bright.



After having these for a while, they are fucking bright. having only two of these in my garage, and it's so bright it's moderately painful to be in there. I mean, I had a headache already, but fucking fuck, that's bright. You dudes with 4x 65W LED must be Corey Harting your lives. 

Wish these 45W ones could be aimed upwards, but totally satisfied with brightness, dispersion and cost.

----------


## ZenOps

https://www.amazon.ca/ECO-WORTHY-Wat...dp/B00V4844F4/

Grab before the USA decides to ban Asian solar panels. I assume Renogy will still be available if some sort of trade war happens.

Edit for my own reference: 3.00 Amps and 22.0 volts at noon, bright sunlight in a completely south vertical installation Feb 16th. Not too shabby.

----------


## firebane

> After having these for a while, they are fucking bright. having only two of these in my garage, and it's so bright it's moderately painful to be in there. I mean, I had a headache already, but fucking fuck, that's bright. You dudes with 4x 65W LED must be Corey Harting your lives. 
> 
> Wish these 45W ones could be aimed upwards, but totally satisfied with brightness, dispersion and cost.



I couldn't even stand a single one. You guys are crazy with multiples.

----------


## benz_890

> After having these for a while, they are fucking bright. having only two of these in my garage, and it's so bright it's moderately painful to be in there. I mean, I had a headache already, but fucking fuck, that's bright. You dudes with 4x 65W LED must be Corey Harting your lives. 
> 
> Wish these 45W ones could be aimed upwards, but totally satisfied with brightness, dispersion and cost.




I like being able to see while working.

----------


## speedog

> I like being able to see while working.



This, I've got 6 - 32W T8 LED's in my garage and am still considering 2-4 more. One can always turn some lights if there's too much light, can't get more light quickly if you don't have enough in the first place. I do a lot of my own vehicle maintenance plus putz around on other various stuff and adequate lighting is a must.

----------


## never

> I like being able to see while working.



No kidding! I have been building a car in a buddy's shop with seriously inadequate lighting and it's so frustrating. Basically just have light stands and trouble lights everywhere! I keep on bugging him to get something but it probably won't be until after the damned car is done!

----------


## ExtraSlow

More beard trimmers! Couldn't find a single device that did what I wanted, so this two-pack should handle everything from dry shaving and edging to the longest beard I'd ever grow (#8 or 1" gaurd)

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

How is that going to handle your ear and nose hairs?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Doesn't really. But I have a trimmer for that. And don't need to trim that stuff five days a week, unlike neck.

----------


## Ca_Silvia13

We picked up a new pup after our old Jack Russel/Pug had to be put down last year. We wanted a larger more intelligent breed, ended up with a Border Collie/Australian Shepard mix. He's a farm dog from Stoney Plain. Great temperament so far as we expected a very high energy animal. We are very happy so far.

----------


## lasimmon

> We picked up a new pup after our old Jack Russel/Pug had to be put down last year. We wanted a larger more intelligent breed, ended up with a Border Collie/Australian Shepard mix. He's a farm dog from Stoney Plain. Great temperament so far as we expected a very high energy animal. We are very happy so far.



Cute dog!

My border collie pup is about 11 months now and he is almost too smart. Sometimes I get a little afraid!

----------


## shakalaka

Man such a cute dog. I really would love to have a dog but damn are they ever a ton of work. Need the laziest kind out there that can go to the toilet and clean up after itself. lol

----------


## Ca_Silvia13

Me and the wife were adamant about getting a smarter breed. The Jack Russell/Pug was the dumbest dog I have ever witnessed. 

My buddies Border Collie can clear his 6' fence so i hope i don't have to put up with that this summer.

----------


## lasimmon

> Me and the wife were adamant about getting a smarter breed. The Jack Russell/Pug was the dumbest dog I have ever witnessed. 
> 
> My buddies Border Collie can clear his 6' fence so i hope i don't have to put up with that this summer.



I put up a fence and my guy learned because it was soft if he just threw his body into it 4 or 5 times it would come down enough to get over  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Had to put up some lattice and its working so far...

----------


## firebane

> I like being able to see while working.



There is a vast difference in how a 4 foot LED fixture looks and disperses light compared to these fan style led fixtures.

I would much rather run 3 or 4 LED fixtures than 1 or 2 of the fan style led fixtures.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> There is a vast difference in how a 4 foot LED fixture looks and disperses light compared to these fan style led fixtures.
> 
> I would much rather run 3 or 4 LED fixtures than 1 or 2 of the fan style led fixtures.



Mine light up every single square inch of my garage evenly as far as my eye can tell, but it's pretty much just a big cube. At least with the fan style you can adjust and angle them to fill any spots that aren't getting covered, where a fixed light you can't really do anything with it.

----------


## taemo

> Man such a cute dog. I really would love to have a dog but damn are they ever a ton of work. Need the laziest kind out there that can go to the toilet and clean up after itself. lol



you need a cat, not a dog haha.

----------


## killramos

> you need a cat, not a dog haha.



Based on how quick he gets bored of things, he needs a picture of a cat. 

Preferably on a digital picture frame. Haha

----------


## shakalaka

I do not like cats at all, although I know they are much more self-sufficient. I wish dogs could be like that too.

And just because I get bored of cars fast doesn't mean I am like that with everything, jeez.

----------


## blitz

> I do not like cats at all, although I know they are much more self-sufficient. I wish dogs could be like that too.
> 
> And just because I get bored of cars fast doesn't mean I am like that with everything, jeez.



Things like phones?

----------


## benyl

> Things like phones?



 :ROFL!:  :ROFL!:  :ROFL!:

----------


## killramos

> Things like phones?



You would think these things would be a warning sign for his wife haha

----------


## shakalaka

I've had the same iPhone for a year and half now - although I did get others here and there before going back to it every time.

Also same wife for 4.5 years and 2 years of gf before that = 6.5 total. lol

----------


## The_Rural_Juror



----------


## Team_Mclaren

> things like phones?



aa++

----------


## XylathaneGTR

> Man such a cute dog. I really would love to have a dog but damn are they ever a ton of work. Need the laziest kind out there that can go to the toilet and clean up after itself. lol




Sounds like you're lookin' for a cat, bro. Don't worry about the stigma of being a cat guy...it's 2020 man. I have two!

----------


## eblend

> Sounds like you're lookin' for a cat, bro. Don't worry about the stigma of being a cat guy...it's 2020 man. I have two!



Ditto! I'm a cat guy, and proud of it. Everything you want in a dog is what a cat is naturally haha

----------


## brucebanner

> » Click image for larger version



I also got a pair of these (60w)

Before:


After:


Looking to replace these next, any suggestions?

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Also got a pair of these. (60w)
> 
> Before :
> Attachment 89448
> 
> After:
> Attachment 89449
> 
> Also looking to replace these, any suggestions? 
> Attachment 89450




Your attachments don't seem to be working, at least I can't see them.

----------


## brucebanner

> Your attachments don't seem to be working, at least I can't see them.



I think I fixed it

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I think I fixed it



Koda things were just on sale at Costco for $30. Adjustable infinite ways with a remote plus a motion sensor.

----------


## Graham_A_M

> Koda things were just on sale at Costco for $30. Adjustable infinite ways with a remote plus a motion sensor.



Good to know. I'm going to replace my garage door opener lights with two of those.

----------


## firebane

> I also got a pair of these (60w)
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> Looking to replace these next, any suggestions?



Your pictures show exactly why I can't stand them. Even in the pictures the lighting is harsh and very shadowy.

----------


## brucebanner

> Your pictures show exactly why I can't stand them. Even in the pictures the lighting is harsh and very shadowy.



It's hard to tell in the pictures but I think they're a significantly better. I haven't played with the angles much yet. I had shadows in front of the garage with the old lighting as well, the ceiling lights being higher than the support that runs across the middle of the garage creates that regardless of what lights are installed.

Whatever I replace the tube lights with should help with the shadows.

----------


## never

> It's hard to tell in the pictures but I think they're a significantly better. I haven't played with the angles much yet. I had shadows in front of the garage with the old lighting as well, the ceiling lights being higher than the support that runs across the middle of the garage creates that regardless of what lights are installed.
> 
> Whatever I replace the tube lights with should help with the shadows.



I'm just impressed they're so bright that they made the lame car disappear and the cool car now has the garage all to itself!

----------


## R-Audi

Just ordered a new set of SAE/Dot approved yellow fog lights for the 4Runner. These Diode Dynamic SS3 pods test way higher than other brands that cost 2-3x as much, and also fit in the stock location. Got them 20% off, so ~$215Cdn.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Your pictures show exactly why I can't stand them. Even in the pictures the lighting is harsh and very shadowy.



Without knowing the exposure it's impossible to judge photos of light, but it looks way brighter just going off of what he posted. The only shadows appear to be caused by things physically in the room which would happen no matter what light you installed in the same location.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Solution to shadows is MOAR LIGHTS EVERYWHERE!!!!!!!!11111+1!

----------


## Kijho

> Just ordered a new set of SAE/Dot approved yellow fog lights for the 4Runner. These Diode Dynamic SS3 pods test way higher than other brands that cost 2-3x as much, and also fit in the stock location. Got them 20% off, so ~$215Cdn.



I came here to post this same thing, wow.. 

SS3's for my new 2020 Tacoma arrived today. 

Untitled by Spencer, on Flickr

Also got the SL1 Drop in LED's for headlights low-beam to see how they are... 

Untitled by Spencer, on Flickr

----------


## jabjab

high flow fuel pump, new turbo, new exhaust manifold, egt gauge.

----------


## blitz

This should be delivered early next week. It's going to save a ton of room in my small ass shop, and it's going to be nice having a 12" jointing capacity. I got the spiral cutting head, so it should be way quieter than my old planer.

----------


## AndyL

2" taller 15mm wider... Actual tread. 

Not looking forward to mounting them.

Then I need to print some fenders.

8 days from china. Clearly not having a ton of problems with China post  :ROFL!:

----------


## spikerS

> This should be delivered early next week. It's going to save a ton of room in my small ass shop, and it's going to be nice having a 12" jointing capacity. I got the spiral cutting head, so it should be way quieter than my old planer.



jeebus. That's sweet. I don't think I am going to have room (or the cash) for a jointer, but who knows. One thing I know is that it won't be as fancy as that. I think my first purchase is going to be a planer in my journey of woodworking. I have all the saws I need, just need flat cutting teeth blades. oh, and clamps, I need lots of clamps too. LOL

----------


## dirtsniffer

Shouldn't you use the jointer before planing?

----------


## firebane

I've had this for a bit but its been shut in the garage for some work that was being done. Work is done.. can now drive

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> Shouldn't you use the jointer before planing?



Typically yes, but you can use a planer with a known-flat sled as a quasi-jointer if you don't have the space for a real one.

----------


## blitz

> jeebus. That's sweet. I don't think I am going to have room (or the cash) for a jointer, but who knows. One thing I know is that it won't be as fancy as that. I think my first purchase is going to be a planer in my journey of woodworking. I have all the saws I need, just need flat cutting teeth blades. oh, and clamps, I need lots of clamps too. LOL



A planer with a homemade jointing sled will be a good start. I used that for a while before I got my first jointer, and even then had to use it for wider pieces. Lots of cheap used 6" jointers out there. I had an old 1950's rockwell that had been retrofitted with a helical head. 

My advice is to buy a cheap used 12" planer (ridgid, mastercraft, dewalt, delta, etc) and use it until it limits you in some way. Then you can figure out how much you want to spend on it's replacement. I stared with a Dewalt 735, then a Makita 2040, and then this.

----------


## AndyL

> 2" taller 15mm wider... Actual tread. 
> 
> Not looking forward to mounting them.
> 
> Then I need to print some fenders.
> 
> 8 days from china. Clearly not having a ton of problems with China post





4km/h faster and doesn't get stuck or put me on my ass with the ice at sidewalk ramps. I'll call it a win  :Smilie: 

And it looks better  :Pimpin':  well for a Segway anyway  :ROFL!:

----------


## Sentry

> Sounds like you're lookin' for a cat, bro. Don't worry about the stigma of being a cat guy...it's 2020 man. I have two!



Another option if you want a pet that cleans itself and is litter trained would be a rabbit, I've had my bun for 3 years now. Bonus: They don't have sharp ass claws

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

More turd polishin'.

----------


## spikerS

> A planer with a homemade jointing sled will be a good start. I used that for a while before I got my first jointer, and even then had to use it for wider pieces. Lots of cheap used 6" jointers out there. I had an old 1950's rockwell that had been retrofitted with a helical head. 
> 
> My advice is to buy a cheap used 12" planer (ridgid, mastercraft, dewalt, delta, etc) and use it until it limits you in some way. Then you can figure out how much you want to spend on it's replacement. I stared with a Dewalt 735, then a Makita 2040, and then this.



That is my plan. I figure I can make do with the planer and a sled to make it act like a jointer. I won't be doing anything too big to start, so it should be fine. And yeah, I am looking for a used planer first, but, I may just buy a new one. If I buy used, chances are I am buying a new set of blades too, which will probably put me in the neighborhood of a new one.

----------


## blitz

I still have my Makita 2040, I wanted to give it a clean before selling it. 110v, 16" wide and I have an extra motor and 2 or 3 sets of knives. Used they're the same price as a dewalt 735 and a waaayyy better machine.

----------


## spikerS

> I still have my Makita 2040, I wanted to give it a clean before selling it. 110v, 16" wide and I have an extra motor and 2 or 3 sets of knives. Used they're the same price as a dewalt 735 and a waaayyy better machine.



you tease me. I think the 735 is over hyped, but it is a nice unit. having said that, 16" planer would be pretty sweet.

----------


## HiSpec

> Just ordered a new set of SAE/Dot approved yellow fog lights for the 4Runner. These Diode Dynamic SS3 pods test way higher than other brands that cost 2-3x as much, and also fit in the stock location. Got them 20% off, so ~$215Cdn. 
> 
> Attachment 89458
> Attachment 89459



I am hearing many great things about the DD SS3 pod lights. The way these fog lights completely flood the foreground is just amazing!

----------


## dj_rice

> Another option if you want a pet that cleans itself and is litter trained would be a rabbit, I've had my bun for 3 years now. Bonus: They don't have sharp ass claws



Bonus: Rabbit stew if it ever mis-behaves

----------


## Ekliptix

Upgrade from my 2013 RMK.
2017 Summit 850 165. I also got to ride the 2020.5 Turbo 850 this past weekend. It makes some wicked noises.

----------


## spikerS



----------


## ExtraSlow

Nice, those dust cyclones are a good idea. I'm considering one of the really big trash-can size for yard cleanups. Think one would work for pine cones, needles and leaves?

----------


## spikerS

Maybe not this particular setup, but, you can easily make these yourself, and using like a 85L garbage can, I am sure you could make it work, assuming you have a large enough hose for the debris to flow into.

----------


## gpomp

Shinemate EX603

----------


## schurchill39

> **SNIP**



You weren't kidding about upping your shop game. Great tools to have. You will love the Kreg Jig. The amount of times I find myself thinking how the hell am I going to secure two things together then just end up slapping a couple of pocket holes in there is unreal.

----------


## Jlude

Pulled the trigger on this recently.

----------


## spikerS

> You weren't kidding about upping your shop game. Great tools to have. You will love the Kreg Jig. The amount of times I find myself thinking how the hell am I going to secure two things together then just end up slapping a couple of pocket holes in there is unreal.



not done yet either. The real expensive stuff is coming today. Will post pics later

----------


## bjstare

> Pulled the trigger on this recently.



Awesome. Congrats.

----------


## spikerS



----------


## 03ozwhip

> Pulled the trigger on this recently.



Yeeee

----------


## ShermanEF9

6 of these and a bit set. who knew PA would have literally everything?

----------


## birdman86

> 



You get this at KMS? I saw they have a deal on some dust collection stuff in the new flyer

----------


## spikerS

> You get this at KMS? I saw they have a deal on some dust collection stuff in the new flyer



 
@birdman86
 No, I got it at Busy Bee Tools, $129 on sale IIRC

----------


## cyra1ax

On sale for $90 at Wine and Beyond, seemed like a good deal?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> On sale for $90 at Wine and Beyond, seemed like a good deal?



It is; but, Costco carries that and I believe it's that price eternally.
So. Smokey! There's almost a saltines to that one. I like it, but it's a bit odd.

----------


## bjstare

> It is; but, Costco carries that and I believe it's that price eternally.
> So. Smokey! There's almost a saltines to that one. I like it, but it's a bit odd.



Yup, it's either 80 or 90 at costco. That's my FIL's daily driver.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Wife wants to start some seeds indoors.

----------


## spikerS

> Wife wants to start some seeds indoors.



Why are you posting here and not in the bedroom with her planting some seed?  :ROFL!: 

Seriously, if you want, I have some of those aerogardens, I can hook you up brah! I need them gonezo!

----------


## B.Spilner

> Why are you posting here and not in the bedroom with her planting some seed? 
> 
> Seriously, if you want, I have some of those aerogardens, I can hook you up brah! I need them gonezo!



You quit the hydro game??

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Why are you posting here and not in the bedroom with her planting some seed? 
> 
> Seriously, if you want, I have some of those aerogardens, I can hook you up brah! I need them gonezo!



Trade for a possibly broken, but possibly not, RC car? Or just for me giving you back your traxxas charger that I "borrowed" like four years ago?

----------


## Brent.ff

» Click image for larger version

----------


## spikerS

> You quit the hydro game??



yeah, I dont have the time and space for it anymore.

----------


## shakalaka

Grabbed one of these a couple of days ago....you know I had to.



2 full days of use so far and actually quite liking it..much more than the Samsung Fold. This may finally be the long term iPhone replacement.

----------


## killramos

Nothing I have read about these folding phones gas ever screamed “long term” to me.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Nothing I have read about these folding phones gas ever screamed “long term” to me.



it's a match made in heaven.

----------


## shakalaka

Well apparently it's tested to 200,000 folds and even at 100 folds a day (which you likely won't do) that's long-term enough for me.

----------


## captain134



----------


## killramos

> Well apparently it's tested to 200,000 folds and even at 100 folds a day (which you likely won't do) that's long-term enough for me.



You think you pick up your phone less than 100 times a day? I dont really use my phone much imo and Im over 150 a day.

I just mean pretty well all the reviews I when read have demonstrated that the mechanism deteriorates in something closer to weeks than years. Though I doubt this will matter for your usage.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> Seriously, if you want, I have some of those aerogardens, I can hook you up brah! I need them gonezo!



Also interested, haha.

----------


## spikerS

> Also interested, haha.



I have 2, and I promised them to 
@ExtraSlow
 , however, if he only wants 1, You can take the other.

----------


## shakalaka

> You think you pick up your phone less than 100 times a day? I don’t really use my phone much imo and I’m over 150 a day.
> 
> I just mean pretty well all the reviews I when read have demonstrated that the mechanism deteriorates in something closer to weeks than years. Though I doubt this will matter for your usage.



I thought 100 sounded like a lot but who knows you maybe right. Let's see how I get on I guess - if I get bored of it I will likely go to Apple as it has always happened in the past lol. Apparently Apple is also working on a foldable phone according to some articles so will be interesting to see what that looks like.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> I have 2, and I promised them to 
> @ExtraSlow
>  , however, if he only wants 1, You can take the other.



All good bud, just let me know if one is available.

----------


## bjstare

> I thought 100 sounded like a lot but who knows you maybe right. Let's see how I get on I guess - if I get bored of it I will likely go to Apple as it has always happened in the past lol. Apparently Apple is also working on a foldable phone according to some articles so will be interesting to see what that looks like.



Average for adults is apparently 85 times/day (according to a guy that gave a safety moment yesterday, no idea what his source was). If you use your phone in any capacity for work, I'd say its a safe guess your on the high side/above average.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> All good bud, just let me know if one is available.



I'll chat with him and figure this out.

----------


## never

> Average for adults is apparently 85 times/day (according to a guy that gave a safety moment yesterday, no idea what his source was). If you use your phone in any capacity for work, I'd say its a safe guess your on the high side/above average.



My phone tells me my average is around 65x a day.

----------


## gmc72

> 



Nice truck. I like the styling of the new ranger. When I walk my dogs we walk past one every day. Seems nice.

----------


## XylathaneGTR

> My phone tells me my average is around 65x a day.



I average 94 notifications during the working day (typically with a screen-check resulting from each, or most of them). There are definitely people busier than me.
But no worries, history tells he'llget bored of it long before it wears out.

----------


## never

> I average 94 notifications during the working day (typically with a screen-check resulting from each, or most of them). There are definitely people busier than me.
> But no worries, history tells he'llget bored of it long before it wears out.



Oh, haha...I thought I had typed a bit more of a qualification in my response! I'm at 65 and with the relatively recent job change, I haven't been using my phone for work. So I think I'm way down from normal!

But you're right...it'll be on Kijiji shortly so it's all irrelevant!

----------


## msommers

The most exciting thing I've purchased in probably 3 years comes in the mail today:

FLM CP30-S4 II 10X Carbon Fiber Series II Tripod

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> The most exciting thing I've purchased in probably 3 years comes in the mail today:
> 
> FLM CP30-S4 II 10X Carbon Fiber Series II Tripod



That was super quick, you were just asking about this the other day. Did you order form a Canadian outlet or was the cross-border shipping just really fast?

----------


## msommers

Direct from FLM here in Canada! Amir was awesome to deal with.

----------


## Kijho

Full Akropovic arrived for the MT-09 today!  :Clap:

----------


## killramos

Have been interested in one for a while, shedding dog was the tipping point for us. Just got the E6, not the crazy one thats 3 times the price.

Little fucker does a really really good job, no brainer for 400 bucks at Costco. I dont see it as something to replace cleaning by any means, but running this on the daily should really take the edge off imo.

----------


## gmc72

> Full Akropovic arrived for the MT-09 today!



Nice!! Love the MT-09. I am hoping to get one this year or next.

----------


## sabad66

Need to clean my gutters in the spring so got this:


Good timing today with 40x CT money back (16%) and the $25 back in CT GC when you pay with masterpass

----------


## Disoblige

> Have been interested in one for a while, shedding dog was the tipping point for us. Just got the E6, not the crazy one thats 3 times the price.
> 
> Little fucker does a really really good job, no brainer for 400 bucks at Costco. I dont see it as something to replace cleaning by any means, but running this on the daily should really take the edge off imo.



Yup. I have 2 crazy shedders and the Roomba is a lifesaver. Used to vacuum 5-6 times a day and I had central vac. Now just the odd couch sweep daily. The only thing is I think I might go with a shark unit next time. Roomba can be pretty stupid on the routing depending on your layout. Shark unit has a different path it follows and it might work better.

----------


## ExtraSlow

14x18 brown plastic cafeteria trays to put under the new aero gardens spikerS gave me. Should save the hardwood.

----------


## killramos

> Yup. I have 2 crazy shedders and the Roomba is a lifesaver. Used to vacuum 5-6 times a day and I had central vac. Now just the odd couch sweep daily. The only thing is I think I might go with a shark unit next time. Roomba can be pretty stupid on the routing depending on your layout. Shark unit has a different path it follows and it might work better.



Yea I think that’s the big benefit of the new ones with AI 3.0 vs the 2.0 this has. It generated a 3D spatial floor plan for your home as it cleans so it knows exactly where it is. Wasn’t worth the huge price bump for me, but we might consider a second one in the near future for the second floor since this works so well. Would consider a series 9 with the new routin if it went massively on sale and use the E6 downstairs where my layout is much simpler.

----------


## brucebanner

> Need to clean my gutters in the spring so got this:
> 
> 
> Good timing today with 40x CT money back (16%) and the $25 back in CT GC when you pay with masterpass



Got one of those on sale a couple years ago, been very happy with it.

----------


## The_Penguin

> Yup. I have 2 crazy shedders and the Roomba is a lifesaver. Used to vacuum 5-6 times a day and I had central vac. Now just the odd couch sweep daily. The only thing is I think I might go with a shark unit next time. Roomba can be pretty stupid on the routing depending on your layout. Shark unit has a different path it follows and it might work better.



Same here, though removing the hair from the roller shafts, etc is annoying. Agree about the routing. Ours gets stuck in the same place EVERY SINGLE TIME unless we place one of the lighthouse doo-dads in the right spot, and it doesn't get bumped/knocked over by said shedders.

----------


## eblend

> Attachment 89725
> 
> Have been interested in one for a while, shedding dog was the tipping point for us. Just got the E6, not the crazy one thats 3 times the price.
> 
> Little fucker does a really really good job, no brainer for 400 bucks at Costco. I dont see it as something to replace cleaning by any means, but running this on the daily should really take the edge off imo.



I picked up the Shark IQ recently myself with the self clean base, I can't imagine my life without it now. Was always skeptical on how these things work but they work amazingly if you have pets. Keep the main floor looking clean, only do real vacuuming once every 6 week or so now, vs every second. If you do get another one in the future, I do highly recommend one with a self-empty base, you will love your robot even more. I am surprised they still sell any of these robots without an empty base, it's a life changer

----------


## The_Rural_Juror



----------


## Disoblige

You seriously bought that?..

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> You seriously bought that?..



Two, in fact. An extra one incase my liege forgot to order one. I paid more for the one with the extra cushy fit for his tender cheeks.

-69coupe

----------


## navdeep

new tv

----------


## oster

those are sweet

----------


## Ekliptix

2 of these for my 4.6L V8 BMW X5. Vibrant resonators to replace my rear mufflers. My hope is it'll sound like this after: https://youtu.be/xx3kq3vRxgQ

----------


## Sentry

BMW V8s sound great no matter what you do. It's just a question of how loud do you want it lol. My 540i wagon with a muffler delete and the rest of the exhaust left alone was awesome. Intake gets you some nice noises too.


My E34 540i was 100% straight piped and sounded seriously pissed off, but was perhaps a bit too loud.

----------


## Ekliptix

I don't know BMW engines well. What size are those? Are they basically the same as my E53 4.6L?
I already took out the center muffler and put in an X pipe. Made it 10% louder. The muffler --> resonator replacement will either be perfect or too loud.  :Smilie: 

Your red car sounded similar to my C5 Z06 with LT headers and exhaust. https://youtu.be/3YRiUB3PNUE?t=130

----------


## Sentry

Wagon was a 4.4, red car was a 4.0

----------


## ExtraSlow

1100 loads of laundry detergent bishes. Coronavirus can suck it.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Just in time for cheap gas!

'13 TDI, because my new work commute is 85kms round trip, and fuck trucks fuel economy.

----------


## killramos

85km. Jesus do you work in Montana or something.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Jetta TDI is best commuter car, if manual

----------


## Tik-Tok

> 85km. Jesus do you work in Montana or something.



Working in Airdie now. No plans to move up there either, as my commute is super easy against the traffic flow, and also I couldn't handle all the swingers up there.




> Jetta TDI is best commuter car, if manual



Tis indeed a 6-speed manual.

Edit: Anyone know if Petro-Can still has the highest cetane diesel? I like Coop gas, but they're only claiming 45 cetane. Can't find any real numbers from anyone else. Just old forum posts.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Tis indeed a 6-speed manual.



you are back in my good graces.

----------


## killramos

Shell V power diesel maybe?

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Subdude-HT:




Vacuum beard trimmer:




Expandable latex garden hose:




Clay towel:

----------


## Kijho

SS3's >

----------


## captain134

> Nice truck. I like the styling of the new ranger. When I walk my dogs we walk past one every day. Seems nice.



Thanks. We are actually really impressed with it. It is my wife's daily. I have a 19 F150 that I use for work and I have to say I enjoy driving the ranger a lot more.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> I couldn't handle all the swingers up there.



What, ran out of hands?

----------


## adam c

> What, ran out of hands?



a guy can only ski so much

----------


## D'z Nutz

> a guy can only ski so much



+rep

----------


## jwslam

Put some of this in my car


Can you hear which door has been done?


Spoiler:

Pass door has not yet been done. Driver door has one layer on the outer shell

----------


## eglove

How much was that kit?

----------


## jwslam

> How much was that kit?



https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B07...?ie=UTF8&psc=1
https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B01...?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I'm only at about 4+4+3+3 sheets for the 4 doors.
It's 47 sheets of 9.8x15.7 inch

----------


## eglove

That's actually a really good price. When Autotemp closed down last month I got 36sq ft of dynamat for $80 which was marked down from $200.

----------


## gyromonkey

Soarer gets a bunch of goodies this week
-Front and rear strut bars 
-Y pipe for twins 
-Sparco Wheel, NRG 2.0 quick release/Hub/ lock
-Rims for this summer till I kill these Bridgestone Potenza RE71R's 
- Greddy FMIC kit 
-Pioneer double Din with Apple car play, 2200Watt Amp, 2x10" subs and speakers 
also a bunch more 

 

The GX also got some upgrades 

Readylift SST lift 
Rims and Rubber 
Mud flaps (not in photo but installed)
Buil bar/ LED lights and CDI ditch lights 
just got it in oct and she was bone stock, but got it so I can take the kids out camping this year

----------


## 370Z

2013 Infiniti FX37  :Big Grin:

----------


## Maxt

I'm upgrading my truck to the 1970's.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Manual choke will be more desirable after the EMP blasts.

----------


## Maxt

> Manual choke will be more desirable after the EMP blasts.



 I keep a 12 valve Cummins for that day.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I keep a 12 valve Cummins for that day.



I knew I liked you.

----------


## benyl

Gas. See, I still support Alberta oil and gas.

----------


## 2020

I’m gtg now

mental strength definition

----------


## Disoblige

Wtf is Ralph Roberts training?

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> Im gtg now
> 
> mental strength definition



Such an Aspenite thing to do. I hope your Safeway is only able to restock burritos and you run out of TP.

- - - Updated - - -

Attachment 89911[/QUOTE]

I kept my floor jack in that same location before it started corroding and failing to keep pressure after 2 seasons.

----------


## Disoblige

> Such an Aspenite thing to do. I hope your Safeway is only able to restock burritos and you run out of TP.



isn't he trolling? Lol.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> isn't he trolling? Lol.



Created in Feb 2020. That's 89coupe's troll account. Although I am not sure whose troll account 89coupe is.

----------


## HHURICANE1

I'm ready for armageddon now. Bring it on!

----------


## adam c

tank of gas, 77.9 for regular

----------


## ExtraSlow

> tank of gas, 77.9 for regular



GasBuddy shows 71.9 as current lowest In town.

----------


## adam c

> GasBuddy shows 71.9 as current lowest In town.



That's ok, I don't remember the last time it was this low

----------


## mr2mike

The longer I wait to fill up, the lower the price goes... Beauty.
Checking gas buddy for updates.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Kept waiting to see a Champion 2000w dual fuel on sale in the US, but since our dollar is tanked again, and this one is on sale...

I guess I could also post this in the camping thread, and maybe the covid-19 shopping thread too  :ROFL!:

----------


## Disoblige

WTF did I just buy..

----------


## firebane

> WTF did I just buy..



That looks like it will be obnoxiously bright.

----------


## vengie

> WTF did I just buy..



Link?

----------


## Disoblige

> Link?



https://www.amazon.ca/gp/aw/d/B083GL...b_b_asin_image

----------


## JfuckinC

Haha what’s it for?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Lighting up warehouses or prisons.

----------


## firebane

> https://www.amazon.ca/gp/aw/d/B083GL...b_b_asin_image



Need some obligatory pics lol

----------


## spikerS

Was purchasing this as I got a phonecall from Baygirl telling me that we are now under quarantine.

----------


## Disoblige

> Haha what’s it for?



Yeah it looks like it is meant for warehouses, but you could put in your garage too. Only 30W, but was going to hook it up to my motion sensor that only activates when you go up near my door. It's going to work really well for what I need it for.

----------


## JfuckinC

> Yeah it looks like it is meant for warehouses, but you could put in your garage too. Only 30W, but was going to hook it up to my motion sensor that only activates when you go up near my door. It's going to work really well for what I need it for.



Bought one lol..

----------


## eglove

> Was purchasing this as I got a phonecall from Baygirl telling me that we are now under quarantine.



Hopefully it’s a good box!

----------


## spikerS

> Hopefully it’s a good box!



yup. easily paid for my box with a mana crypt in the 3rd pack.

----------


## R-Audi

Went into isolation planning mode.. dug out the old XBox 360, ordered a new controller and 2 games. NHL Legacy and some Sonic the hegehog racing game for the kids...

----------


## sabad66

wanted a dual monitor setup at home since it looks like this pandemic is going to be around for a while. i hunted pretty hard to find a matching monitor to the one i already have in my home office (HP LA2206xc) but just couldn't find one aside from ebay crap shipped from US.

So ended up picking up the last two of these refurb 1080p monitors from memex. Not bad at $195 tax in for 2 of them

----------


## bigbadboss101

> wanted a dual monitor setup at home since it looks like this pandemic is going to be around for a while. i hunted pretty hard to find a matching monitor to the one i already have in my home office (HP LA2206xc) but just couldn't find one aside from ebay crap shipped from US.
> 
> So ended up picking up the last two of these refurb 1080p monitors from memex. Not bad at $195 tax in for 2 of them




Nice. Depending how long we will be working from home I might get a dual set up. When we moved last fall I sold the monitor, keyboard, etc. 
Have a HP tablet and would need a docking station. Did bother going into work to pick it up last Monday.

----------


## sabad66

Yeah it was a no brainer for me because even when we are back in the office i still work from home every friday and usually at least one other day in the week. Was also able to get a USB-C dock from work so got a pretty nice setup now.

----------


## SKR

I've really grown fond of this so I bought another jug to help get through the plague and my company's stock being worth 8% of what it was a year ago.

----------


## ExtraSlow

What in the what what? JD rye? That's like a blonde asian.

----------


## Disoblige

> What in the what what? JD rye? That's like a blonde asian.



Sometimes something trashy looking can taste good?

----------


## SKR

It smells like regular Jack, so if that puts you off you'd pour it out straight away. It tastes different though. It's kind of sweet but not too much.

I'm not a big drinker of any sort, especially rye in the last decade or so, so what I think is good might not count for fuck all. I think it's worth a try if you like rye and are at least tolerant of regular Jack Daniels.

----------


## R154



----------


## 4WARNED

New cabin truck
2006 LT Avalanche
81000 kms - one owner calgary truck. $11k. 
She's no raptor but maybe that will happen once this economy shakes out. For now, this gets the job done.

----------


## bjstare

> 




What’s this going on??

----------


## npham

> What’s this going on??



Probably a car?  :dunno:

----------


## KRyn

.

----------


## JfuckinC

> Probably a car?

----------


## R154

My 330XI only has an exhaust and wheels.

This kit is for sure going on an N54 but in my 335i. 

Picked one up for a dandy of a deal. Full German supra mode. 

The kit gets here in 6 weeks. Hopefully I'll be done by the end of July with the other work going in. (M3 suspension, Additional oil cooler, hardened 1-3 gears, SS & LSD)

----------


## bjstare

> My 330XI only has an exhaust and wheels.
> 
> This kit is for sure going on an N54 but in my 335i. 
> 
> Picked one up for a dandy of a deal. Full German supra mode. 
> 
> The kit gets here in 6 weeks. Hopefully I'll be done by the end of July with the other work going in. (M3 suspension, Additional oil cooler, hardened 1-3 gears, SS & LSD)



That is so awesome. What kind of power do you expect to be getting out of it? Follow up question, any chance you'd share your budget for this build? I've thought often about doing something similar, but haven't actually looked into it.

@npham
 gfy bud

----------


## R154

The kit when ordered and paid for @ 1.36 Exchange was a few dollars short of 6K cad. They are shipping it on my companies brokerage acct on a pallet. They estimated normal person shipping to be about 500 bucks + 200 bucks in brokerage. 

The JB4/Precision coils/spark plugs/second HPFP/Secondary injectors & intake manifold was ~$4400.00 but you should buy a tablet for the JB4 kit.

The clutch & flywheel was $1600 shipped. 

The M3 bits and pieces (LSD, Sways, control arms, steering rack/axles & hubs) were 1800 off a wrecked car.

I am looking at another 1500 for M3 brakes. - not yet purchased.

I bought the car for 4500 bucks with a "blown engine". Turns out it was blown turbos. 

I am still ripping the head off and doing new studs as well as vanos delete. That will be another ~1200 bucks with machining.

Basically I'm about 20K with the car in to get somewhere around 620-650WHP in a comfy and well put together car.

I am basically using the money I sold my R32 gtr for, as a straight write down against this car. I still have about some budget left for incidentals and some nice wheels/additional non essential bits and pieces.

----------


## KRyn

.

----------


## never

> What are the stock DI injectors good for again? Are you really going to need the additional injectors to make 600 whp?



But fuel system is never a bad place to overspend on a build.

----------


## npham

This is the cleanest it will be for a while...new ride for the next year.

----------


## muse017

Oils for F150 and some carbon bits for M3

----------


## arcticcat522

> The kit when ordered and paid for @ 1.36 Exchange was a few dollars short of 6K cad. They are shipping it on my companies brokerage acct on a pallet. They estimated normal person shipping to be about 500 bucks + 200 bucks in brokerage. 
> 
> The JB4/Precision coils/spark plugs/second HPFP/Secondary injectors & intake manifold was ~$4400.00 but you should buy a tablet for the JB4 kit.
> 
> The clutch & flywheel was $1600 shipped. 
> 
> The M3 bits and pieces (LSD, Sways, control arms, steering rack/axles & hubs) were 1800 off a wrecked car.
> 
> I am looking at another 1500 for M3 brakes. - not yet purchased.
> ...



Very excited to see this. Please do a build thread. I have a 135i with everything except turbo/fuel upgrades. (Enrich loaded) want to do turbos real bad, but kids and shit.....

----------


## bjstare

> The kit when ordered and paid for @ 1.36 Exchange was a few dollars short of 6K cad. They are shipping it on my companies brokerage acct on a pallet. They estimated normal person shipping to be about 500 bucks + 200 bucks in brokerage. 
> 
> The JB4/Precision coils/spark plugs/second HPFP/Secondary injectors & intake manifold was ~$4400.00 but you should buy a tablet for the JB4 kit.
> 
> The clutch & flywheel was $1600 shipped. 
> 
> The M3 bits and pieces (LSD, Sways, control arms, steering rack/axles & hubs) were 1800 off a wrecked car.
> 
> I am looking at another 1500 for M3 brakes. - not yet purchased.
> ...



Fantastic summary. Sounds like it's going to be an awesome car.

----------


## R154

> What are the stock DI injectors good for again? Are you really going to need the additional injectors to make 600 whp? Are companies still making the throttle body injector plates? At least you will have enough fuel to make 1000 whp if you ever want to make some glory dyno runs! You should have started a build thread, would love to follow along. I had a 135i for a bit with some basic bolt on mods, when it was running well it made good power. Looking forward to seeing the finished product.



It's the HPFP that is the limiting factor, I am doing a second row of injectors for when I add cams and run E85 into the future. I want to run it till I blow it up then build an engine for it in another year or so. I should be good to 700WHP on the stock injectors/bottom end. However, with that said, there's a lot of dither to worry about from what the guys down at active told me. If the first tune doesn't go well I'll run both sets and lower my duty cycle. I already have a second HPFP going on with the block kit. It's a secondary rail not a Intake "fogger" kit. I have been advised that its torque that kills these engines, not HP. So I elected to go with a higher volume turbo at about 26-28lbs on high boost. I want to try and preserve the engine I have as much as possible. It's gonna blow up, but a full engine build is about 10K so I'll need to budget that forward a year. 

At this point I am looking at it from a derate perspective and looking to see what I make with a tune I recieved from pal in Denver. He has nearly an identical setup to mine with the same turbo GTW6465R. I really want to get my car tuned by active autowerke in FL, but that's be monster money. I am hoping I can convince rage2 to take a crack at it lol.

I have a dual pass intercooler that I used on V2 build of my gtr. Its apparently flowy enough for my needs, but I might end up getting another intercooler post tune if I cant control the IAT's.

----------


## killramos

> This is the cleanest it will be for a while...new ride for the next year.



Nice pickup! Really like the look and size of those.

----------


## KPHMPH

I decided to buy a mask... make sure my truck is safe.

----------


## ExtraSlow

You are a funny guy. I still love that truck.

----------


## jutes

> This is the cleanest it will be for a while...new ride for the next year.



hahahaha I've been wanting to get a 3putpar plate for a long time now. We probably have the same issues on the putting green.  :crazy nut:

----------


## Nufy

> WTF did I just buy..
> 
> Attachment 89971
> Attachment 89972



So I bought the same thing thinking it would fit my outside light.

But it has a smaller base then needed.

Any one want to take it off my hands to save me the hassle of Amazon return ?

List price only. 

Help me save 8 bux on return charges...

----------


## Disoblige

^^ Too bad it won't fit. Thing is super bright and works great if that is what you are looking for. I love it for security uses.

----------


## finboy

New radiator for the forester, will be swapping it out Wednesday.

Also, found a good deal on an epiphone firebird, quarantining isn’t cheap.

----------


## gmc72

Finally got my monitor situation sorted out by buying this and various adapters to get it to work:

----------


## jutes

Nah


Something to dick around with while stuck at home. Really interested how those highbeam LEDs work out.

----------


## Crazyjoker77

New Friend.

----------


## B.Spilner

Nice big puzzle for me to kill time on...

----------


## killramos

> Nice big puzzle for me to kill time on...



Nice coronavirus quarantine unit!

----------


## B.Spilner

> Nice coronavirus quarantine unit!



TP storage unit haha

----------


## killramos

> TP storage unit haha



Not nearly secure enough for something as important as TP.

----------


## B.Spilner

> Not nearly secure enough for something as important as TP.



Fair point. TP stay locked in the house, family is moving into the shed.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Might work for my buck-a-can beers?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Ammo box for securing candy away from my kids.

----------


## loweg

Bought a new summer project project car

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Bought a new summer project project car



You are the coolest

----------


## loweg

> You are the coolest



Not yet ... Doesn't have the year round surfboard strapped to the roof

----------


## ExtraSlow

What even is that?

----------


## loweg

1990 Nissan Pao

----------


## Disoblige

> Bought a new summer project project car



Does that mean you need to clear up some garage space?
Like... selling the Beat?

----------


## loweg

> Does that mean you need to clear up some garage space?
> Like... selling the Beat?



I sold both beats! Got offered too much money for them and couldn't refuse . Both ended up in Edmonton (where all.my cars seem to go )

Currently have a 

1997 Toyota hilux
2002 Honda "thats" awd
1990 Nissan pao
And the Tiffany blue suzuki carry

I bought the Pao because I wanted something with a back seat so I can put my 6 and 8 year old In it.

----------


## B.Spilner

^that shit is gnarly!

And excited to see the beats kicking around here hopefully

----------


## loweg

Maybe I'll take a look for some. Pics of beats and other cars I've tinkered with.... Never seems to be much interest in my build thread on here so I never post car pics ... Lots of time to do so these days

----------


## B.Spilner

> Maybe I'll take a look for some. Pics of beats and other cars I've tinkered with.... Never seems to be much interest in my build thread on here so I never post car pics ... Lots of time to do so these days



Do a build thread where you post random pics of your rides, and then pics of whatever your working on. Mega multi build thread

----------


## ExtraSlow

Mega multi mini

----------


## ShermanEF9

No hot water will drive a guy nuts.

----------


## muse017

Just received my TP replacement!
Heated seat and illuminting nightlight!!!

----------


## B.Spilner

^^^ fancy pants! What did that rig set you back?

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## The_Rural_Juror

That is a very nice setup, sir.

----------


## ShermanEF9

Drove my Mr2 for the first time ever today. still some work to do, but it was fun to go around the block

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Attachment 90151
> 
> 
> Attachment 90152
> 
> 
> Just received my TP replacement!
> Heated seat and illuminting nightlight!!!



How are people bringing power in for these? If you didn't go new you're unlikely to have a feed there. Are they just piggybacking off the counter feed or what?

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> How are people bringing power in for these? If you didn't go new you're unlikely to have a feed there. Are they just piggybacking off the counter feed or what?



Drop a line from the light switch. Or have a pedal to generate electricity while you poop.

----------


## B.Spilner

Got a killer deal on a 1 year old mini orgy tub! Had to drive out to Calgary yesterday to grab it, $60 round trip in the f150. Craziness.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> Got a killer deal on a 1 year old mini orgy tub! Had to drive out to Calgary yesterday to grab it, $60 round trip in the f150. Craziness.



That looks like it would fit an adult and a billy goat. 

Oh gawd...

----------


## ExtraSlow



----------


## B.Spilner

> That looks like it would fit an adult and a billy goat. 
> 
> Oh gawd...



Threes a crowd  :Wink:

----------


## ercchry

> Threes a crowd



I thought 3 was the whole point of a hot tub? Am I doing it wrong?  :ROFL!:

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

$650 Crown Vic Police Interceptor.

----------


## B.Spilner

> I thought 3 was the whole point of a hot tub? Am I doing it wrong?



Depends on how many goats are invited...

----------


## killramos

> $650 Crown Vic Police Interceptor.



Awesome. Just needs some solid Steelies, those rims are fugly.

----------


## Disoblige

Looks like a fun car for demolition derby

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> Awesome. Just needs some solid Steelies, those rims are fugly.



Already done, came with a set of police wheels with tires included in the price. Listing those other wheels and tires for $300 to reduce my overall cost. We spent a few hours dousing the interior in bleach, removing a lot of garbage from the car and giving it a minor once over. Needs both outer rod ends, front pads, and possibly one caliper if we cant free it up.

----------


## jwslam

> Got a killer deal on a 1 year old mini *orgy* tub! Had to drive out to Calgary yesterday to grab it, $60 round trip in the f150. Craziness.



Do you mean Airdrie?

Bought this
https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B01...?ie=UTF8&psc=1


It says shipping in 1-2 days, but also says I should expect it May 1...
Should've just went to the store.

----------


## cyra1ax

> Do you mean Airdrie?
> 
> It says shipping in 1-2 days, but also says I should expect it May 1...
> Should've just went to the store.



Amazon shipping times have been whack cause of COVID. People on RFD have been saying that they're shipping closer to the 2 day speed though despite the long estimates. 
Also finding that their definition of essential is kinda whack, for example Ubiquiti AP's are considered essential while cookware isn't?

----------


## Darell_n

> Awesome. Just needs some solid Steelies, those rims are fugly.



Are those from the new Corvette?

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> Are those from the new Corvette?



No they came off my C5Z :P

----------


## you&me

> Attachment 90175



From where?

----------


## Ekliptix

That crown vic would be wicked for the annual 3 hour endurance race I'm in. But I love my subary justy for it anyway.

Latest purchase: 130,000 lumens of LED shop lighting. 8 of these 8ft pieces, plus 12x 4ft pieces.

----------


## nismodrifter

Bed rake. Free shipping from Lee Valley. 

Last year I went hardcore on the lawn but didn't really keep up with flower bed maintenance. Lets see if I can keep the entire yard nice and tidy this year. 

» Click image for larger version

----------


## KPHMPH

> That crown vic would be wicked for the annual 3 hour endurance race I'm in. But I love my subary justy for it anyway.
> 
> Latest purchase: 130,000 lumens of LED shop lighting. 8 of these 8ft pieces, plus 12x 4ft pieces.
> Attachment 90263




I have these, Uber amazing. I have 4 12 foot ones though and they make it better than daylight in the garage.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> That crown vic would be wicked for the annual 3 hour endurance race I'm in. But I love my subary justy for it anyway.
> 
> Latest purchase: 130,000 lumens of LED shop lighting. 8 of these 8ft pieces, plus 12x 4ft pieces.




I actually bought it for some Motorsport events as well as Great Beater Challenge.

----------


## Ekliptix

> I have these, Uber amazing. I have 4 12 foot ones though and they make it better than daylight in the garage.



Where did you get 12ft ones, please?

----------


## SKR

Bought the pay per view for Cleetus McFarland's Freedom 500, a 100 lap race with 21 nitrous-equipped Crown Vics. Should be worth $10 I think. I've spent more on worse.

----------


## R154

hell ya brother!!! me too!!

----------


## ExtraSlow

Not my purchase by my brother delivered me the "mountain parks pack" from Banff anve and Jasper brewing. Very appreciated in darkntimes like these

----------


## spikerS

> Bought the pay per view for Cleetus McFarland's Freedom 500, a 100 lap race with 21 nitrous-equipped Crown Vics. Should be worth $10 I think. I've spent more on worse.






> hell ya brother!!! me too!!



21 Bald Eagles ripping up the Freedom Factory. I was thinking about buying it, but, I have to work. I hope he uploads it later to the channel. I think he mentioned that he was going to once, but haven't heard him repeat it since.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> Bought the pay per view for Cleetus McFarland's Freedom 500, a 100 lap race with 21 nitrous-equipped Crown Vics. Should be worth $10 I think. I've spent more on worse.






> hell ya brother!!! me too!!




FYI, ol' Cleeter just announced the race has been bumped up to tomorrow due to the impending Florida lockdown. Swears it's not a AF joke.

----------


## captain134

> FYI, ol' Cleeter just announced the race has been bumped up to tomorrow due to the impending Florida lockdown. Swears it's not a AF joke.



Yes, Thursday night now and the race will be available a couple weeks after PPV on youtube. Kind of excited for a live "sporting event". lol. BOG DEEP brothers.

----------


## finboy

Because my garage floor is a mess

----------


## ExtraSlow

Because I have an extra car in storage, and y'all know I love me some charging.

----------


## Disoblige

> Because I have an extra car in storage, and y'all know I love me some charging.



I assume you already have nipple piercings to connect to, but any recommendations for those who don't want to go that far to satisfy their electron kink?

----------


## ExtraSlow

For kink, you need a steady supply, preferably at low amp. A laptop charger and some alligator clips. 

For battery charging. Noco and ctek all day every day.

----------


## A2VR6

Took a while but the garage is finally finished 

Before:


After:

----------


## roopi

Did you do the floor yourself? Looks good.

----------


## nismodrifter

Damn. Nice job.

----------


## A2VR6

> Did you do the floor yourself? Looks good.



Nope. Was looking into it and the majority of the DIY kits are a straight epoxy based system. I wanted to go with something a bit more durable and longer lasting so decided to get a polyspartic floor put in. Comes with a 20 yr warranty so should be good for a long time.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Damn, looks awesome! Major upgrade!

----------


## finboy

> Nope. Was looking into it and the majority of the DIY kits are a straight epoxy based system. I wanted to go with something a bit more durable and longer lasting so decided to get a polyspartic floor put in. Comes with a 20 yr warranty so should be good for a long time.



Mind if I ask what it ran you for that? My 22x24 needs a coating badly and I want to get it done before the garage gets loaded down with crap

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Nope. Was looking into it and the majority of the DIY kits are a straight epoxy based system. I wanted to go with something a bit more durable and longer lasting so decided to get a polyspartic floor put in. Comes with a 20 yr warranty so should be good for a long time.



Were you able to get this done for less than $6/sq-ft? I'm dying to do this but I'm too cheap. Best quote I've had was $5.50 I think...
PM if you're shy or ignore me if I'm being too nosey!
Thanks

----------


## B.Spilner

Garage porn!!

----------


## jwslam

> Were you able to get this done for less than $6/sq-ft? I'm dying to do this but I'm too cheap. Best quote I've had was $5.50 I think...
> PM if you're shy or ignore me if I'm being too nosey!
> Thanks



Is that $6/sqft on a old surface that required prep work or brand new?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Is that $6/sqft on a old surface that required prep work or brand new?



As much prep as needed on a 5yo floor. I think I recall them saying they'll fix 30 linear feet of cracks within that price and then additional feet of crack repair were quite a lot.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> Took a while but the garage is finally finished 
> 
> After:
> 
> Attachment 90411



Beauty. Thanks for the share

----------


## A2VR6

> Mind if I ask what it ran you for that? My 22x24 needs a coating badly and I want to get it done before the garage gets loaded down with crap






> Were you able to get this done for less than $6/sq-ft? I'm dying to do this but I'm too cheap. Best quote I've had was $5.50 I think...
> PM if you're shy or ignore me if I'm being too nosey!
> Thanks



It was $5.95/sq-ft which wasnt the cheapest. Most of the quotes I got were around the $6 range with the lowest being $5.40/sq-ft (winter promo if booked before March). At the end of the day most of these companies have only been around 4 or 5 years so I was a bit weary of going with someone that offers that long of a warranty but only has been around for 4 or 5 years. I went with a company that's been around for 25+ years since it made me feel a little be better.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> It was $5.95/sq-ft which wasnt the cheapest. Most of the quotes I got were around the $6 range with the lowest being $5.40/sq-ft (winter promo if booked before March). At the end of the day most of these companies have only been around 4 or 5 years so I was a bit weary of going with someone that offers that long of a warranty but only has been around for 4 or 5 years. I went with a company that's been around for 25+ years since it made me feel a little be better.



Thanks for answering my nosey question and good for you pulling the trigger. Congratulations. It looks great and you bought the best.
I'm jelly.

----------


## AndyL

Trudeau bucks!! Lol

Been printing a lot of diecast/model parts for these 1/24 & 1/25th scale boys... Still not overly comfortable with the safety of the resin, but figure it's time to start playing...

----------


## Buster

> It was $5.95/sq-ft which wasnt the cheapest. Most of the quotes I got were around the $6 range with the lowest being $5.40/sq-ft (winter promo if booked before March). At the end of the day most of these companies have only been around 4 or 5 years so I was a bit weary of going with someone that offers that long of a warranty but only has been around for 4 or 5 years. I went with a company that's been around for 25+ years since it made me feel a little be better.



what company? That looks great.

----------


## A2VR6

> what company? That looks great.



The Garage Store.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> Trudeau bucks!! Lol
> 
> Been printing a lot of diecast/model parts for these 1/24 & 1/25th scale boys... Still not overly comfortable with the safety of the resin, but figure it's time to start playing...



I want to start printing with resin. Concerned with the toxicity. You want to do a Free Online IQ Test as a baseline now vs 3 months from now for research purposes?  :Smilie:

----------


## AndyL

> I want to start printing with resin. Concerned with the toxicity. You want to do a Free Online IQ Test as a baseline now vs 3 months from now for research purposes?



 :ROFL!:  it's going in a hydro tent with a 3M OV/AG/Cl² P100 filter 

It's more the 3-9month sensitivity issues that worries me... But see how it shakes out

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> it's going in a hydro tent with a 3M OV/AG/Cl² P100 filter 
> 
> It's more the 3-9month sensitivity issues that worries me... But see how it shakes out



Is there a non-toxic SLA printer that you would advise?

----------


## AndyL

> Is there a non-toxic SLA printer that you would advise?



Pretty sure that doesn't exist... The UV resin is claimed to be non-toxic, but evidence to the contrary seems abundant to most.

----------


## Ekliptix

A bunch of 2x2's and these corner pieces. I'm going to make a hot yoga tent for my wife, since she can't go to the studio. Adding a humidifier and this 1500w heater which I bought recently. Will wrap the tent frame with plastic drop sheet, and add some insulation I have in the form of corrugated plastic panels. We'll see how hot it gets inside. I'm hoping for 35 degrees. It'll be located inside, not outside.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> A bunch of 2x2's and these corner pieces. I'm going to make a hot yoga tent for my wife, since she can't go to the studio. Adding a humidifier and this 1500w heater which I bought recently. Will wrap the tent frame with plastic drop sheet, and add some insulation I have in the form of corrugated plastic panels. We'll see how hot it gets inside. I'm hoping for 35 degrees. It'll be located inside, not outside.



Suggestions...
1. You won't likely need insulation, so that will make it easier.
2. That heater will turn itself off *way* before 35deg, so you need something different. I have that exact heater. And, it's also a piece of shit because mine is sketchy as Hell now and it's barely been used. If you can still return it, please do.

----------


## adam c

70+lbs of meat

----------


## beyond_ban

> 70+lbs of meat



Also known as: taking a piss.

----------


## B.Spilner

Attempting to wrap. 80ft, should be able to learn off this amount...

----------


## Ekliptix

> Suggestions...
> 1. You won't likely need insulation, so that will make it easier.
> 2. That heater will turn itself off *way* before 35deg, so you need something different. I have that exact heater. And, it's also a piece of shit because mine is sketchy as Hell now and it's barely been used. If you can still return it, please do.



Regarding the heater turning itself off because of the intake-thermostat, I am considering having the heater located outside the tent and feeding the hot air into the tent. This way, the thermostat for the intake will remain cool and it'll keep running. This will positively pressure the tent, slightly, and leak some hot air out, but we'll see how it works.

What did you replace this heater with, since it became sketchy? What problems did it have exactly?

----------


## adam c

> Also known as: taking a piss.



How am I taking liberty? I ordered from a butcher shop who have more than enough stock and ordered their standard size offerings from their website

----------


## killramos

> How am I taking liberty? I ordered from a butcher shop who have more than enough stock and ordered their standard size offerings from their website



I feel like that was more a crass joke than a criticism.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Regarding the heater turning itself off because of the intake-thermostat, I am considering having the heater located outside the tent and feeding the hot air into the tent. This way, the thermostat for the intake will remain cool and it'll keep running. This will positively pressure the tent, slightly, and leak some hot air out, but we'll see how it works.
> 
> What did you replace this heater with, since it became sketchy? What problems did it have exactly?



Unfortunately, I haven't replaced it and it's been pressed back into service to keep my feet warm at my basement desk. I find once it trips after reaching target temp it will never turn itself back on unless I turn it off for a long time and then back on. That's fine if you're beside it, but useless if you attempt to pre warm a room or keep a bedroom toasty at night.

----------


## taemo

been optimizing my computers and network at home, decided to upgrade the CPU on my PC


also bought this from Ebay Japan

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> How am I taking liberty? I ordered from a butcher shop who have more than enough stock and ordered their standard size offerings from their website



I didn't get the joke.  :Frown:

----------


## ercchry

Fiiiinally... dunno wtf happened but took over two weeks to get from rail yard to dealership! Thanks for the help 
@Sorath




First stop: grab motorcycle I left at my parents last fall (weather went to shit right after, whoops!)

----------


## killramos

Cool. Great pickup man ( pun intended ).

I am always shocked at how I find my truck surprisingly entertaining.

----------


## ercchry

Thanks! Wanted more adventuring capabilities but didn’t want to have a full sized for a daily. The old F150 was just too damn big in town (did have a 6.5ft bed to be fair)

Looked at the taco, but this one is just so much more modern all around. Hands down the fastest in the segment, tuning is showing great results (including a ford performance option) and has all those luxury features I’m use to... like comfort access, plus locking tailgate

----------


## CRXguy

> Fiiiinally... dunno wtf happened but took over two weeks to get from rail yard to dealership! Thanks for the help 
> @Sorath
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First stop: grab motorcycle I left at my parents’ last fall (weather went to shit right after, whoops!)



LOL. Hope you don't mind me leaving the tape there. Was waiting all afternoon for the truck to come back from the glass shop.

Small world.

----------


## ercchry

> LOL. Hope you don't mind me leaving the tape there. Was waiting all afternoon for the truck to come back from the glass shop.
> 
> Small world.



Yeah gonna leave it on for a bit with the colder weather, want it to cure fully! But like, fill it with gas next time  :ROFL!: 

Oh well... Jason gave me a fill slip and I put 91 in hahaha

----------


## CRXguy

> Yeah gonna leave it on for a bit with the colder weather, want it to cure fully! But like, fill it with gas next time 
> 
> Oh well... Jason gave me a fill slip and I put 91 in hahaha



When I left at 530 the truck was parked in a different spot where I originally parked, so I assumed he took it out for a gas.  :ROFL!:

----------


## ercchry

> When I left at 530 the truck was parked in a different spot where I originally parked, so I assumed he took it out for a gas.



5:30 today or yesterday? I was long gone by 5:30 today

----------


## CRXguy

Today. Probably a different Ranger then.

I gave him the keys just before 5, and I'm assuming you were talking to him in the showroom at the time?

----------


## ercchry

I was at flying J by 5pm. Not sure how many magnetic lariats Jason delivered today but I’m leaning towards just the one hahaha

----------


## Sorath

> Fiiiinally... dunno wtf happened but took over two weeks to get from rail yard to dealership! Thanks for the help 
> @Sorath
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First stop: grab motorcycle I left at my parents’ last fall (weather went to shit right after, whoops!)



congrats man!

----------


## gmc72

> Fiiiinally... dunno wtf happened but took over two weeks to get from rail yard to dealership! Thanks for the help 
> @Sorath
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First stop: grab motorcycle I left at my parents’ last fall (weather went to shit right after, whoops!)



Nice truck. IF I needed a truck, I would seriously look at these.

BTW - Nice looking bike as well.

----------


## killramos

My only comment is it’s screaming for some knobby tires. Even just aesthetically.

----------


## ercchry

> My only comment is its screaming for some knobby tires. Even just aesthetically.



Thats... thats it? Cause I was leaning more towards... fox levelling struts, RTR grill (and maybe their flares, still on the fence) and some sort jpn/euro wheel set (not fuel lol) as well



These rotiforms are at the top of my list currently

----------


## killramos

> That’s... that’s it? Cause I was leaning more towards... fox levelling struts, RTR grill (and maybe their flares, still on the fence) and some sort jpn/euro wheel set (not fuel lol) as well



Shockingly I’m pretty low key. Though my comment to that is just do a Full raptor conversion lol.

I can understand new rims, something about those is rubbing me the wrong way (maybe your potatoe camera). I think some K02’s or duratracs would clean those up though.

----------


## ercchry

> Shockingly I’m pretty low key. Though my comment to that is just do a Full raptor conversion lol.
> 
> I can understand new rims, something about those is rubbing me the wrong way (maybe your potatoe camera). I think some K02’s or duratracs would clean those up though.



Yeah I’m basically aiming for the above, but the rtr grill in addition as it basically just deletes the big blue oval, raptor grill is too loud with FORD across the whole thing

Then of course it would be neat if it looked like that and did 0-60 in 5.4sec.... but that’s a distance maybe  :ROFL!:

----------


## killramos

> Yeah I’m basically aiming for the above, but the rtr grill in addition as it basically just deletes the big blue oval, raptor grill is too loud with FORD across the whole thing
> 
> Then of course it would be neat if it looked like that and did 0-60 in 5.4sec.... but that’s a distance maybe



Some days I wake up particularly crazy and want to do a Goliath 700 sleeper conversion.

----------


## ercchry

Mmm... but for mine it’s just a tune, and one of my closer friends is one of the best tuners in town... so much harder to avoid  :ROFL!:

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> Some days I wake up particularly crazy and want to do a Goliath 700 sleeper conversion.
> 
> Attachment 90719



Why only some days...

----------


## killramos

> Why only some days...



Because most days I realize that what I actually want is another car

----------


## msommers

Found a good deal on a used copy. Selling this lens a couple years has been my one serious photography regret, it renders in a way that I can't replicate with other lenses in post. Never again.

Was down to just the 16-35mm to do real estate/AirBnB shoots last year and found I never enjoyed going out for fun because of the lack of flexibility. These two lenses are the dynamic duo I can use for a long time.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Jacked up trucks are gross. Don't be gross guys.

----------


## never

> Jacked up trucks are gross. Don't be gross guys.



I agree!

----------


## Disoblige

I agree with ExtraSlow and never.

It needs to be slammed and a drift machine. It's your replacement Mustang.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Tune and tuck bitches. Hell even my 3/4 ton tow beast is lowered.

----------


## ercchry

Mid-size are for adventure... practical level for better approach angles

----------


## ZenOps

L shaped Asian sized sofa with footrest. No doubt on clearance now, crazy cheap.

----------


## JfuckinC

> Jacked up trucks are gross. Don't be gross guys.






> I agree!



Fuckin Liberals!!

I put a level kit and bigger tires on my truck... no lift though, i just hate forward rake....

When i'm done my Car(if ever) i'd like to build an old C10 with the stance of a nascar truck though for some reason.... the vision is stuck in my head.. Close to what Extarslow posted but no fender flares and just a square set of rims and big tires..

----------


## 90_Shelby

> Fuckin Liberals!!
> 
> I put a level kit and bigger tires on my truck... no lift though, i just hate forward rake....
> 
> When i'm done my Car(if ever) i'd like to build an old C10 with the stance of a nascar truck though for some reason.... the vision is stuck in my head.. Close to what Extarslow posted but no fender flares and just a square set of rims and big tires..

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> I agree!



Another +1. A leveling kit is ok but I absolutely hate towing with or having to use the box of lifted trucks.

----------


## benyl

> Mmm... but for mine it’s just a tune, and one of my closer friends is one of the best tuners in town... so much harder to avoid



There's a factory tune with Warranty:

https://www.roadandtrack.com/new-car...ce-ranger-tune

----------


## taemo

> Found a good deal on a used copy. Selling this lens a couple years has been my one serious photography regret, it renders in a way that I can't replicate with other lenses in post. Never again.
> 
> Was down to just the 16-35mm to do real estate/AirBnB shoots last year and found I never enjoyed going out for fun because of the lack of flexibility. These two lenses are the dynamic duo I can use for a long time.



nice find! 
you had the old zeiss 100mm macro right?

----------


## msommers

Yep. The marginal bump up to Milvus with weather sealing made sense  :thumbs up:

----------


## D'z Nutz

> Yep. The marginal bump up to Milvus with weather sealing made sense



Awesome! Even I was a bit disappointed when you sold that. You got some great stuff with that lens.

----------


## npham

Here's one for all the new parents out there, our first high chair.

----------


## gmc72

Conditions get removed on the 24th.

----------


## Wehbeast

> Conditions get removed on the 24th.



Congrats, that's a nice house. what area?

----------


## Clever

Congrats! Reminds me of my old house in Kingsland!

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Congrats! Reminds me of my old house in Kingsland!



I was going to guess Kingsland, Acadia, or Fairview

----------


## dirtsniffer

Haysboro or Southwood are alternatives.

----------


## Ekliptix

Got this in Red Deer today. 2500HD, 8.1L with Allison transmission. I LOVE it. It's had a damn gentle life. There's not even a crack in the seats. I'll be using it to plow snow at my house, put my sled in the back, and drive the wife + kids + 2 dogs to BC (with a canopy). I'll be taking the damn bed rails off, and hopefully the chrome door handle covers too. Out-going extended cab 2500 beside it.

----------


## SKR

Bought this yesterday. Sometime this winter I got obsessed with watching IOMTT videos on Youtube. I finally decided that I couldn't go on any longer without racing motorcycles. It's fuckin hard.

----------


## gmc72

> Congrats, that's a nice house. what area?



Glamorgan area.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Glamorgan area.



nice area. It's not Mayland Heights, but a close second-tier.

----------


## JfuckinC

> nice area. It's not Mayland Heights, but a close second-tier.



Oh Mayland heights, the shining jewel of the NE.  :Love:

----------


## Lex350

I used to use the Ridge wallet but really didn't like how to access the cards. This one takes it to the next step. Really works well. Fantom Wallet.

----------


## sabad66

> I used to use the Ridge wallet but really didn't like how to access the cards. This one takes it to the next step. Really works well. Fantom Wallet.



looks pretty cool, i've only ever seen the secrid style that pops the cards upwards. Is this thing max 4 cards?

----------


## Lex350

NO...they have different sizes and configurations on their web site. The largest one holds up to 13.

https://store.fantomwallet.com/build...SAAEgICq_D_BwE

----------


## adam c

Seems like it would be uncomfortable in the pocket, anyone have one of those and can relate?

----------


## bjstare

> I used to use the Ridge wallet but really didn't like how to access the cards. This one takes it to the next step. Really works well. Fantom Wallet.



Actual picture of your jeans after keeping this wallet in your pocket for 37 minutes:

----------


## Lex350

Not at all uncomfortable. That said, I didn't get the money clip option. My Ridge Wallet had one of those and I didn't like it.

----------


## rage2

Minor upgrade to the home theater in preparations for a new TV. New receiver, and new sub to replace a broken unit.

https://www.visions.ca/product-detai...162&sku=PSW505

https://www.visions.ca/product-detai...&sku=AVRX1600H

Not sure if Visions is going out of business or what, but they sold me that receiver at 50% off. Quick look has a ton of shit on sale. Never seen 80" TV's so cheap before.

----------


## flipstah

> Minor upgrade to the home theater in preparations for a new TV. New receiver, and new sub to replace a broken unit.
> 
> https://www.visions.ca/product-detai...162&sku=PSW505
> 
> https://www.visions.ca/product-detai...&sku=AVRX1600H
> 
> Not sure if Visions is going out of business or what, but they sold me that receiver at 50% off. Quick look has a ton of shit on sale. Never seen 80" TV's so cheap before.



Fuck me there's a Samsung Frame on clearance  :Drool:

----------


## D'z Nutz

> Not sure if Visions is going out of business or what, but they sold me that receiver at 50% off. Quick look has a ton of shit on sale. Never seen 80" TV's so cheap before.



Hmm... might be time to upgrade my car stereo. Still running that 12 year old AVIC. Thanks for the heads up.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Great time to buy a radar detector.

----------


## Clever

> Minor upgrade to the home theater in preparations for a new TV. New receiver, and new sub to replace a broken unit.
> 
> https://www.visions.ca/product-detai...162&sku=PSW505
> 
> https://www.visions.ca/product-detai...&sku=AVRX1600H
> 
> Not sure if Visions is going out of business or what, but they sold me that receiver at 50% off. Quick look has a ton of shit on sale. Never seen 80" TV's so cheap before.



Did you buy in store or online? My receiver is acting up too, but I was thinking going the sound bar route instead.

----------


## rage2

> Did you buy in store or online? My receiver is acting up too, but I was thinking going the sound bar route instead.



In store. Most of the clearance stuff you can't even add to cart. The AVRX-1600 wasn't even listed on sale online.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> In store. Most of the clearance stuff you can't even add to cart. The AVRX-1600 wasn't even listed on sale online.



Man you weren't kidding about pricing. Was looking at this one, is it any good does anyone know?
https://m.visions.ca/#!/home-product...sku=LC65N7004U

----------


## rage2

> Man you weren't kidding about pricing. Was looking at this one, is it any good does anyone know?
> https://m.visions.ca/#!/home-product...sku=LC65N7004U



I've always liked Sharps. A bit tough to nail down the calibration for accuracy, but looks great when you nail it. They've been behind tho with wide color/HDR which is why they're so cheap these days. Basically an entry level TV.

----------


## Xtrema

> Man you weren't kidding about pricing. Was looking at this one, is it any good does anyone know?
> https://m.visions.ca/#!/home-product...sku=LC65N7004U



https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-40246908

Now that's 3 years ago. Hisense has moved up just like TCL has. But I believe all the good stuff is still under Hisense and not shared with Sharp. Sharp is now just mostly rebranded Hisense's lower end TVs.

----------


## gmc72

Bought these rims back in January, but had them put on today!

----------


## shakalaka

A couple of Nakamura's for cheap at 50% off from $550 each on Sportcheck (Effect and Antidote) for me and the wife. Having a lot of free time these days so wanted some bicycles to rip around in the evenings on around the house. I had no idea about bikes at all until today and I learned that you can actually buy a bicycle for $16K. Mind fucking blown.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Shop vac to clean the damned spruce needles our of the deck tiles.

----------


## killramos

> Shop vac to clean the damned spruce needles our of the deck tiles.



Did you get a good deal? Been needing a new one myself.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Lowes had a sale that ended Wednesday, and an extra $10 off for buying online, which mean it took 2 days before I could pick it up. I paid $199-10=109

----------


## blitz

> A couple of Nakamura's for cheap...... I had no idea about bikes at all until today.



Ya, that checks out.

----------


## flipstah

Found a nice deal on All Clad today

----------


## Maxt

Cooper stt pro 37x13.5x17 and procomp 17x9 wheels for my Ramcharger project.

----------


## 88CRX

> I paid $199-10=109



Marth confirmed.

 :ROFL!:

----------


## taemo

> Ya, that checks out.



always found that brand name funny because:



> Define nakamura: [verb] to be able to get something for cheaper. Completed (Past) verb form; Tagalog / Filipino word with pronunciation guide.

----------


## dj_rice

> Lowes had a sale that ended Wednesday, and an extra $10 off for buying online, which mean it took 2 days before I could pick it up. I paid $199-10=109



How does $199 - $10 OFF = $109? 

Killa, if your set on that one, buy online and use code SAVETAXAB for 15% off = $177.61 tax in. You might even be able to stack the $10 off coupon for signing up for their newsletter making it $167

----------


## roopi

> Cooper stt pro 37x13.5x17 and procomp 17x9 wheels for my Ramcharger project.



Very nice. What's the charger look like?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Marth confirmed.






> How does $199 - $10 OFF = $109? 
> 
> Killa, if your set on that one, buy online and use code SAVETAXAB for 15% off = $177.61 tax in. You might even be able to stack the $10 off coupon for signing up for their newsletter making it $167



Sorry guys, that was a confusing typo. I meant to say it WAS $119 on sale and THEN I got $10 off for $109. Yes, now that sale has ended and it's $199. Didn't realize everyone was chicken-hawking shop vacs or I would have posted. They do go on sale regularly, so just look at the flyers every week for Rona, HD, Lowes, Canadian Tire etc and one will come up. Nobody should pay anything close to "list" price for these.

----------


## killramos

what are these flyers you speak of?

Weird pronunciation of firestarter

----------


## Tik-Tok

> what are these flyers you speak of?
> 
> Weird pronunciation of firestarter



Firestarter? You mean kerosene?

Extraslow must use divining to read kerosene leaves.

----------


## ExtraSlow



----------


## killramos

Almost certainly overpriced. But really enjoying it so far.

Liking the low commitment of the spin sessions, it’s pretty easy to carve 15-20 minutes here are there to get a couple rides in over a day. Awesome for WFH between meetings.

----------


## ercchry

> [ATTACH=CONFIG]9100
> 
> Almost certainly overpriced. But really enjoying it so far.
> 
> Liking the low commitment of the spin sessions, it’s pretty easy to carve 15-20 minutes here are there to get a couple rides in over a day. Awesome for WFH between meetings.



Now if only Gatorade came in pumpkin spice...  :ROFL!:

----------


## D'z Nutz

> Awesome for WFH between meetings.



I've been in meetings while guys were actually on their bikes haha

----------


## killramos

> I've been in meetings while guys were actually on their bikes haha



I’m nowhere near fit enough to pull that off.

----------


## Maxt

> Very nice. What's the charger look like?




Its at the body shop right now getting painted back to original colors.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Attachment 91001



That guy died a couple years ago!
Probably Teh 'Vid.
I saw them live once.
/Short sentences.

----------


## speedog

> Shop vac to clean the damned spruce needles our of the deck tiles.



A man with a garage and a yard and didn't have a shop vac. Does not compute.

----------


## Maxt

> A man with a garage and a yard and didn't have a shop vac. Does not compute.



 This calls for a Post pics of your shop vacs thread.

----------


## Shlade

> Attachment 91003
> 
> Almost certainly overpriced. But really enjoying it so far.
> 
> Liking the low commitment of the spin sessions, its pretty easy to carve 15-20 minutes here are there to get a couple rides in over a day. Awesome for WFH between meetings.

----------


## dj_rice

Needed to get my coffee fix and it was either this or a Keurig. 
Bed Bath And Beyond/Canadian Tire are both having sales with $150 off, but BBB won out with the 20% off on top + $25 coffee credit as well on all machines. $99 - 20% = $79 - $25 coffee credit making the machine $55. Reg price $249 (machine also comes with a 12pk sampler). This one is the Vertuoline, brews coffee and espresso

----------


## Disoblige

^^ nice. I love my Nespresso. Do you have the milk frother (I have older aeroccino 3)? It is my favorite thing and works so well.

----------


## dj_rice

> ^^ nice. I love my Nespresso. Do you have the milk frother (mine is the separate one)? It is my favorite thing and works so well.



Nah. Machines with the Aerrocino frother were in the $169 price range. Canadian Tire has a battery operated whisk frother thing for $3.99, good enough for me LOL

----------


## killramos

My recommendation with nespresso is buy in bulk on sale when you can get a shit ton of free pods.

Great machine. Mine as been great for a few years of use. Tasty coffee. But a bit small. Buy some of the bigger pods If you like big coffee.

----------


## Disoblige

> Nah. Machines with the Aerrocino frother were in the $169 price range. Canadian Tire has a battery operated whisk frother thing for $3.99, good enough for me LOL



Haha, it heats milk up so fast, pretty sick.



> My recommendation with nespresso is buy in bulk on sale when you can get a shit ton of free pods.



 :Werd!:  still have some of the original 250 pods that came with the original unit.

----------


## Buster

Ubiquiti Dream Machine Pro 

https://ca.store.ui.com/collections/...oducts/udm-pro

----------


## cyra1ax

> Ubiquiti Dream Machine Pro



For home use???
 :Drool:

----------


## killramos

> Ubiquiti Dream Machine Pro 
> 
> https://ca.store.ui.com/collections/...oducts/udm-pro



Awesome pickup. I am set on one of these eventually but its not currently top of my priority list.

Been sold out forever.

----------


## taemo

so the Ubiquiti Dream Machine Pro could replace your switch and router/gateway with one device?

do you just check the website once in a while to see if it's in stock?

----------


## killramos

It replaces the USG-4, a Small Switch, Cloud Key, and can host their surveillance camera service.

You can order one today from deploy depot if you want to overpay, but otherwise yea keep checking iniquities website. Last week was the first time in months these were in stock. They are a great deal tbh, even for home use after you consider what all the individual components it replaces cost.

----------


## D'z Nutz

People actually buy these things for home use?

Anyone have a use for Fortinet firewall (FortiGate FG-60E)? A friend won one at a raffle at work and has no fucking idea what to do with it haha

----------


## cyra1ax

> People actually buy these things for home use?



I know the price is eye-watering but it's not that outrageous if you piece together all the hardware that it consolidates. 
Features are overkill for most home users though.

----------


## killramos

> People actually buy these things for home use?
> 
> Anyone have a use for Fortinet firewall (FortiGate FG-60E)? A friend won one at a raffle at work and has no fucking idea what to do with it haha



It’s definitely not for everyone, but if you want a kickass network with awesome wifi everywhere you need it 100% if the time it blows any consumer stuff out of the water. Their video surveillance system is top notch for what it costs too.

----------


## D'z Nutz

> I know the price is eye-watering but it's not that outrageous if you piece together all the hardware that it consolidates. 
> Features are overkill for most home users though.



Actually I thought the price was a steal for what it offers. I was more surprised that people purchase rack mounted hardware for home use (assuming that's what Buster is using it for).

----------


## msommers

I think I heard him mention he loves racks. Checks out.

----------


## killramos

You would be surprised at the number of homes with a server rack in the basement these days. Any kind of pro automation system or distributed audio usually lives in a rack anyway so what’s a few extra slots to handle your networking. Pretty easy to fill up a 16+ port switch if you have Ethernet runs through the house.

----------


## The_Penguin

> People actually buy these things for home use?



I have an Edgerouter 8 at home. Kijiji deal, close to home, couldn't pass it up.

----------


## benyl

dang, didn't even know these existed. I will add this to the other stock pages I check daily (Lysol wipes, lol).

Although, in reality, my USG and gen 1 cloud key are fine. I have been looking at https://ca.store.ui.com/collections/...cts/usw-16-poe to get rid of the POE adapter rats nest.

----------


## Buster

Yeah it's for home use. It's useful for the security features - has the power to do dpi on a 1gig fibre internet connection. I'm also going to upgrade my camera to unifi protect. I can get rid of my cloudkey 1 as well.

I'm also getting one of these, but of course no stock. 

https://ca.store.ui.com/products/usw-24-poe

The UDM-Pro was in stock for less than a day. Shipping was fast though.

----------


## cyra1ax

> Yeah it's for home use. It's useful for the security features - has the power to do dpi on a 1gig fibre internet connection. I'm also going to upgrade my camera to unifi protect. I can get rid of my cloudkey 1 as well.
> 
> I'm also getting one of these, but of course no stock. 
> 
> https://ca.store.ui.com/products/usw-24-poe
> 
> The UDM-Pro was in stock for less than a day. Shipping was fast though.



Not sure if it's a good deal or not, but MemEx has the G3 Unifi cams on for $99.99 today. NW only though.

----------


## schurchill39

+ a sander, planer, dust collector, and a fuckton of 3/4" plywood. 

Hoping to revamp my shop into a legit wood working space during this forced down time to stay busy and make a few bucks making signs for white women (only partially kidding). The wife already sews baby things and makes stuff on her cricut anyways so figured we would join forces and double down on it all and if we can find a way to support our hobbies all the better. 

Who knows when it will get here though as it had to ship out of the states and 4 picture frames from Ikea in Calgary just took a month to get here.

----------


## gyromonkey

Just finished the paperwork on this! Pick it up Thursday after the dealer does 3M and under coating

----------


## A2VR6

Got a couple lockers and a worktop set that were on sale at Costco. They also came with a display shelf that attaches to the top of the lockers, not sure if Ill put them on or not yet.

----------


## Ekliptix

^how do you find garage storage on sale at Costco? I'm logged on, and I can't see any similar items on sale.

----------


## killramos

Costco.ca =/= Costco Warehouse

----------


## 88CRX

> ^how do you find garage storage on sale at Costco? I'm logged on, and I can't see any similar items on sale.



Costco is always putting different sets of newage stuff on sale. Usually gets posted in this thread: https://forums.beyond.ca/threads/398...ge-Improvments

----------


## sabad66

Sick of cooking our homemade pizzas and man2oushis on parchment paper, so just ordered this to make it easier to cook directly on the stone

----------


## G-ZUS

> Sick of cooking our homemade pizzas and man2oushis on parchment paper, so just ordered this to make it easier to cook directly on the stone



i love man2oushis

----------


## bjstare

> i love man2oushis



TIL that's not a typo

(.... I think)

As for my latest purchase:

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> TIL that's not a typo
> 
> (.... I think)
> 
> As for my latest purchase:



We're looking at one of those as well - who did you go with for install?

----------


## sabad66

> TIL that's not a typo
> 
> (.... I think)
> 
> As for my latest purchase:



yup, not a typo. it's an arabic sound that doesn't have an equivalent letter so they use numbers to represent it.

and good move on the central a/c. Got mine last year and don't regret it at all. Already used it at least 3 or 4 nights so far this spring.

----------


## ExtraSlow

if I save all the money i was supposed to pay for daycamps this summer, maybe I can afford a new (and much quieter) AC unit. Hmmm, now ya got me thinking.

----------


## Lex350

I've been waiting 5 months for this Spark Amp to come in....so excited!

----------


## bjstare

> We're looking at one of those as well - who did you go with for install?



W&J Heating. Their price seemed ok, and they were recommended by other members here IIRC. They seemed to do an ok job, there's a couple things they probably could have done a little neater, but I'm more particular than most people. They were also flexible on the price because I pulled my own electrical feed/installed my own breaker.




> if I save all the money i was supposed to pay for daycamps this summer, maybe I can afford a new (and much quieter) AC unit. Hmmm, now ya got me thinking.



Why though? Can you hear it in your house?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Why though? Can you hear it in your house?



Its noooooiiiissssyyy. Yes I can hear it inside. I saved a lot of money buying a cheapie "back in the day" and some day I'll have to replace. What's lifespan on those anyway?

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> W&J Heating. Their price seemed ok, and they were recommended by other members here IIRC. They seemed to do an ok job, there's a couple things they probably could have done a little neater, but I'm more particular than most people. They were also flexible on the price because I pulled my own electrical feed/installed my own breaker.



Good to hear, I was also going with W&J. Which unit did you go with, and how is it for noise levels?

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> Its noooooiiiissssyyy. Yes I can hear it inside. I saved a lot of money buying a cheapie "back in the day" and some day I'll have to replace. What's lifespan on those anyway?



10 years? Less if your neighbors sabotage it for being too loud.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> 10 years? Less if your neighbors sabotage it for being too loud.



I had 10 years in my head. Can't recall how long we've had it, but nearly 10.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Nice neighbors.

----------


## 90_Shelby

> I had 10 years in my head. Can't recall how long we've had it, but nearly 10.



This Sears unit was installed at my house 37 years ago in 1983 and it's still going strong. It's ugly but not loud despite its age. We did build a cedar cover for it to hide it though.

----------


## ExtraSlow

My Payne is going strong. Just noisy, but probably not much noisier than it always was. Nothing runs like a Payne.....

----------


## ercchry

FIRE! The propane coffee table fire thing is more of an ambient fire vs heat fire... this should add to overall night time enjoy... now to finish off the accompanying landscaping

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> ... now to finish off the accompanying landscaping
> ]



Meh. Close enough! Call it a day.

----------


## vengie

> Meh. Close enough! Call it a day.



Throw some seed down. Good to go.

----------


## bjstare

> Good to hear, I was also going with W&J. Which unit did you go with, and how is it for noise levels?



XR 13 I think. It’s the cheapie. I don’t care about noise levels or efficiency so I didn’t want to spend any more. I can’t hear it inside the house at all, and we won’t run it enough throughout the year that efficiency really matters. So far, so good.

----------


## ercchry

> Throw some seed down. Good to go.



I’m leaning towards that 2000lbs of rubber mulch burnco sells, run it in all the high traffic dog areas and wherever else the grass struggles... but also offset it with some flagstone around the fire

----------


## A2VR6

> ^how do you find garage storage on sale at Costco? I'm logged on, and I can't see any similar items on sale.



I was keeping an eye out for special offers. I was comparing to the sale new age had on their packages and it ended being cheaper. I lucked out because the package was 100 more this month from Costco

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> XR 13 I think. It’s the cheapie. I don’t care about noise levels or efficiency so I didn’t want to spend any more. I can’t hear it inside the house at all, and we won’t run it enough throughout the year that efficiency really matters. So far, so good.



Awesome, I had the same thoughts about efficiency but was concerned the XR13 might be a bit loud. Appreciate the field report!

----------


## sabad66

> FIRE! The propane coffee table fire thing is more of an ambient fire vs heat fire... this should add to overall night time enjoy... now to finish off the accompanying landscaping



Looks really good! I was planning on building one of those this weekend in my back yard as well. Was yours a kit? and where did you grab it from?

----------


## lasimmon

> FIRE! The propane coffee table fire thing is more of an ambient fire vs heat fire... this should add to overall night time enjoy... now to finish off the accompanying landscaping



What is going on with your yard? Looks like a fire jumped the pit.

----------


## G-ZUS

> TIL that's not a typo
> 
> (.... I think)
> 
> As for my latest purchase:
> Attachment 91267



No it's not a typo, spread some labneh on that man2oushi  :Drool:

----------


## Shlade

Let's give this a try. My hairy Eastern euro ass needs a good shaver  :ROFL!:

----------


## ercchry

> Looks really good! I was planning on building one of those this weekend in my back yard as well. Was yours a kit? and where did you grab it from?



Yeah it’s the stackstone kit from burnco, was about to order it but figured I’d check kijiji first and lucked out!




> What is going on with your yard? Looks like a fire jumped the pit.



Uh, so this use to be there... half built the pit and soaked the remains in gas till I could burn it down enough to complete the ring, so yeah shovelled the remains out before putting it together... unless you mean the actual yard... that’s mostly due to the 120lbs dog with shovels for paws... but the 75lbs female dog helps too with her killer pee

----------


## lasimmon

That would explain it!

----------


## austic

2020 Kia Telluride. Got a great deal and the finance rate was awesome. So bigger kid hauler for the wife

----------


## redblack

> Attachment 91068
> 
> 
> Just finished the paperwork on this! Pick it up Thursday after the dealer does 3M and under coating



Nice truck
Did you get a decent covid-19 discount on it?

----------


## flipstah

Uniqlo has a nice sale on solid supima cotton tees for $10/pc. 

Free shipping for any order over $70. Guddeel.

----------


## 13TTFX4

Sold my stand up jetski and split this with my dad

----------


## killramos

Jelly

----------


## adam c

> 2020 Kia Telluride. Got a great deal and the finance rate was awesome. So bigger kid hauler for the wife



Really like the look of these but have heard mixed reviews

----------


## gyromonkey

The deal was too good to be true sadly, drove to Edmonton and the dealer pissed me off completely so I walked. I've been working with a local dealer on a 2020 Platinum. The deals are decent but could be better in all reality. 

Seems like all the toyota dealers are under the impression that since the plants in the US are shut down and no trucks are being built currently the ones is stock are "rare" and due to that they hold the value. I can say I have been to close to a dozen dealers in Alberta and they are complete ghost towns.

----------


## shakalaka

> Uniqlo has a nice sale on solid supima cotton tees for $10/pc. 
> 
> Free shipping for any order over $70. Guddeel.



Are these true to size?

----------


## killramos

> The deal was too good to be true sadly, drove to Edmonton and the dealer pissed me off completely so I walked. I've been working with a local dealer on a 2020 Platinum. The deals are decent but could be better in all reality. 
> 
> Seems like all the toyota dealers are under the impression that since the plants in the US are shut down and no trucks are being built currently the ones is stock are "rare" and due to that they hold the value. I can say I have been to close to a dozen dealers in Alberta and they are complete ghost towns.



What could the dealer have possibly done to piss you off enough that you left without the vehicle after you signed all the paperwork?

----------


## flipstah

> Are these true to size?



Usually they're tighter and I'd size up, but the product description says that this is a looser fit this season so I went to TTS.

----------


## ShermanEF9

> The deal was too good to be true sadly, drove to Edmonton and the dealer pissed me off completely so I walked. I've been working with a local dealer on a 2020 Platinum. The deals are decent but could be better in all reality. 
> 
> Seems like all the toyota dealers are under the impression that since the plants in the US are shut down and no trucks are being built currently the ones is stock are "rare" and due to that they hold the value. I can say I have been to close to a dozen dealers in Alberta and they are complete ghost towns.



Thats how the toyota dealers all think. they never budge on their pricing because "toyota tough"

----------


## Rocket1k78

> The deal was too good to be true sadly, drove to Edmonton and the dealer pissed me off completely so I walked. I've been working with a local dealer on a 2020 Platinum. The deals are decent but could be better in all reality. 
> 
> Seems like all the toyota dealers are under the impression that since the plants in the US are shut down and no trucks are being built currently the ones is stock are "rare" and due to that they hold the value. I can say I have been to close to a dozen dealers in Alberta and they are complete ghost towns.



What happened? 
i didnt even know toyota gave deals, when i was looking at tundras in 2018 the price was the price. Toyota dealers have always been in the their shit dont stink pile lol

- - - Updated - - -




> Thats how the toyota dealers all think. they never budge on their pricing because "toyota tough"



LOl i step away for a coffee mid post and you beat me to it.

----------


## gyromonkey

> What could the dealer have possibly done to piss you off enough that you left without the vehicle after you signed all the paperwork?



The offer to purchase was signed and I sent the deposit and all financing in place, got a ride up to Edmonton to pick up the truck to find out it had 10,500km on it, the sales guy had told me it had 10km not 10 thousand. After that I sat down with them to see what we could do and find the bill of sale did not have the agreed price $550 dollars more and 1700 in add ons like, road side assistance, tire warranty etc etc same old BS. 

Typically I don't ever get worked up, but I spend 6hrs on my birthday to get this and then just felt lied to so at that point I was over it. I don't do well with shady people
I have always been under the impression when you buy a car or home it should be a happy occasion, when that does not happen its not meant to be

----------


## Aleks

> What happened? 
> i didnt even know toyota gave deals, when i was looking at tundras in 2018 the price was the price. Toyota dealers have always been in the their shit dont stink pile lol
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> LOl i step away for a coffee mid post and you beat me to it.



Toyota is no different than anyone else. I got my Tacoma for "cost" + $300 and my Tundra for +$500. You just have to talk to the right dealer. Friend got a big discount on a Tacoma Pro. Even now toyota has a $6,000 incentive on leftover 2019 tacoma pros. 

If you're a cash buyer you can get over $10,000 off on the few leftover 2019 Tundras right now.

----------


## gyromonkey

> What happened? 
> i didnt even know toyota gave deals, when i was looking at tundras in 2018 the price was the price. Toyota dealers have always been in the their shit dont stink pile lol
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> LOl i step away for a coffee mid post and you beat me to it.




It's a long Story, but my Brother in-law works at Mercedes and he hooked me up with some pointers so when I went to Toyota I was prepared 

the 2020 Platinum they are shipping in for me was as follows 
List Price 66,998
MSRP 63 and Change 
Invoice Price 56,782
then a 2% hold back (so roughly 1200) most dealers do this ( can see on google along with invoice prices) so the Invoice price is 1200 inflated then a few times a year toyota Canada sends a "bonus" to the dealer. (or so that's how I understand it.)

Currently I am paying sub 60k, with no bogus dealer fees. plus GST & 3M, tonneau cover, sill guards with zero precent financing for 60 months. Not that I plan on having a payment for very long but at zero precent why not us my money somewhere else until I get tired of payments

----------


## v8killa

Purchased two putter covers locally in Calgary....they are sweet.

----------


## austic

> Really like the look of these but have heard mixed reviews



The wife absolutely loves it. Its nicer inside than my benz. It punches above its weight thats for sure. Only downside i have is the engine feels a little small for such a big suv but my wife prefers fuel efficiency over power so its perfect for her.

----------


## Buster

> Really like the look of these but have heard mixed reviews



I wasn't aware they had mixed reviews. I thought they were pretty universally praised. I'm going to look closely at the Genesis version for the wife.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> I'm going to look closely at the Genesis version for the wife.



Your wife is a Philphan?

----------


## bjstare

> Uniqlo has a nice sale on solid supima cotton tees for $10/pc. 
> 
> Free shipping for any order over $70. Guddeel.



Thanks, bought a bunch to replace my stack of american apparel blank shirts.

----------


## killramos

> I wasn't aware they had mixed reviews. I thought they were pretty universally praised. I'm going to look closely at the Genesis version for the wife.



Isnt genesis a Hyundai product and thats a Kia?

----------


## bjstare

> Isn’t genesis a Hyundai product and that’s a Kia?



Could you not be so pedantic?

----------


## ercchry

Birthday present to myself... will save the unveiling for Friday watch thread

----------


## jwslam

> Isn’t genesis a Hyundai product and that’s a Kia?



Frequents car forum. Doesn't know how Hyundai/Kia/Genesis are related...

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Sir, this is a daycare for alcoholics forum.

----------


## killramos

I was super worried for a minute there that people were chirping me for not knowing some link between Kia and Genesis aside from geography  :ROFL!:

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

They are nothing alike.

----------


## The_Penguin

> Sir, this is a daycare for alcoholics forum.



Whew! I AM in the right place.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> 



Thank you for selecting my favourite five-member version of the greatest band in music history.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> They are nothing alike.



No, no no. That's different again.
Cia ≠ Kia, but Kia = Hyundai.
Therefore, Cia ≠ Hyundai.
So, by inspection Hyundai < diamond, Hyundai < gold*
*pronounced _gole_.

----------


## killramos

2020 The Frame 55”

Was really trying avoid placing a TV over the fireplace but couldn’t be helped without throwing out literally all of my furniture. So I was “limited” to 55”. Planning on putting a bigger mantle in eventually but that can come later.

Picture is really really great, easily nicest tv I have owned albeit not the biggest.

Art mode is cool, Jury is out as to whether it’s a gimmick or not, it’s not that great when the room starts getting dark.

----------


## Disoblige

Serious question: how do you guys tolerate a TV above a fireplace? I am house hunting now and living rooms with TV space above fireplace was an automatic no for me. How are you guys not dying from neck pain?

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Nice Sony.

- - - Updated - - -




> Serious question: how do you guys tolerate a TV above a fireplace? I am house hunting now and living rooms with TV space above fireplace was an automatic no for me. How are you guys not dying from neck pain?



Neck pain and fireplaces tend to cause the TV to overheat. That's if you don't use your fireplace to store your dishes.

----------


## killramos

> Serious question: how do you guys tolerate a TV above a fireplace? I am house hunting now and living rooms with TV space above fireplace was an automatic no for me. How are you guys not dying from neck pain?



It’s less than ideal, but it’s a secondary tv for me so it’s really nbd. It’s “my wife’s” tv to keep her out of my home theatre lol.

That being said, my last media room had the tv over the fireplace but it was great considering it was mounted 18’ away from the couch.

The heat problem is almost entirely mitigated by having a proper mantle. 

This tv is actually over my wood burning fireplace so usage is very different. Still planning on putting in a slightly deeper mantle jic.

----------


## jwslam

> Serious question: how do you guys tolerate a TV above a fireplace? I am house hunting now and living rooms with TV space above fireplace was an automatic no for me. How are you guys not dying from neck pain?



https://www.primecables.ca/p-362175-...vs-primecables

----------


## max_boost

> Serious question: how do you guys tolerate a TV above a fireplace? I am house hunting now and living rooms with TV space above fireplace was an automatic no for me. How are you guys not dying from neck pain?



Lol idk haha just got use to it I guess. Going on 15 years now but I know where you’re coming from.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

New sprinkler. Had a $9 one for freaking ever, but it's getting stuck all the time. Splurged on a Gardena Aqua Zoom 250/2. Gardena is expensive as shit, but they do make excellent stuff. Reviews on this product are hilarious. Most Home Depot customers hate it while most Cdn Tire customers says it's great.



More proud support of manufacturing that is not in China.

----------


## cyra1ax

> https://www.primecables.ca/p-362175-...vs-primecables



I don't have a fireplace but ended up having to get one of these cause the TV I bought has the VESA mount on the bottom third of the panel, ended up making the TV look like it was fireplace height.

----------


## spike98

> New sprinkler. Had a $9 one for freaking ever, but it's getting stuck all the time. Splurged on a Gardena Aqua Zoom 250/2. Gardena is expensive as shit, but they do make excellent stuff. Reviews on this product are hilarious. Most Home Depot customers hate it while most Cdn Tire customers says it's great.
> 
> Attachment 91406
> 
> More proud support of manufacturing that is not in China.



Have this one, its great. The nozzles will start to plug up after a while but nothing some CLR wont fix.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Have this one, its great. The nozzles will start to plug up after a while but nothing some CLR wont fix.



There's a nozzle cleaning tool plugged into the non-hose end apparently.

----------


## sabad66

> Serious question: how do you guys tolerate a TV above a fireplace? I am house hunting now and living rooms with TV space above fireplace was an automatic no for me. How are you guys not dying from neck pain?



It's not bad at all with mine being 5.5 feet above the ground (bottom of the TV). You just get used to it. Although my main seating is 13 feet away so that helps. I was originally also going to say get a mount with a tilt, but thinking about it, i don't think that actually helps with neck bending at all haha.

----------


## killramos

> It's not bad at all with mine being 5.5 feet above the ground (bottom of the TV). You just get used to it. Although my main seating is 13 feet away so that helps. I was originally also going to say get a mount with a tilt, but thinking about it, i don't think that actually helps with neck bending at all haha.



Tilt is only important if your tv has shitty viewing angles.

----------


## sabad66

> Tilt is only important if your tv has shitty viewing angles.



In my case my family room has a ceiling light placed in like the worst possible location so it shows the reflection when its on even looking at the TV dead straight. Tilting the TV downward is my temp fix until i eventually get to my renovations and can replace this horrible light.

----------


## 90_Shelby

> New sprinkler. Had a $9 one for freaking ever, but it's getting stuck all the time. Splurged on a Gardena Aqua Zoom 250/2. Gardena is expensive as shit, but they do make excellent stuff. Reviews on this product are hilarious. Most Home Depot customers hate it while most Cdn Tire customers says it's great.
> 
> 
> More proud support of manufacturing that is not in China.



I have 2 Gardena sprinklers similar to this style, both of them stopped oscillating without cranking up the water significantly higher then needed. I pulled them both apart and managed to get one moving again with lube although I lost the limiter function due to a failed O-ring, and the other newer one, will randomly stop oscillating without really high pressure. I had no luck with a google search on what the fix would be.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I have 2 Gardena sprinklers similar to this style, both of them stopped oscillating without cranking up the water significantly higher then needed. I pulled them both apart and managed to get one moving again with lube although I lost the limiter function due to a failed O-ring, and the other newer one, will randomly stop oscillating without really high pressure. I had no luck with a google search on what the fix would be.



2 year warranty?
I've also seen this complaint repeatedly on reviews; but, I'm already finding that this sprinkler demands a higher flow which can be difficult to conceive. Still, just feed that water through and be done watering that much sooner.
My old shit box $9 nonsense "did fine" with low flow but if the watering took 3hr instead of 0.75hr... Was I winning?
No.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

The Gardena stuff is great until it breaks. It's well designed but very cheaply built and very expensive. My parents have been gardeners for over 30 years now and have slowly stopped buying Gardena stuff because it's too expensive and doesn't seem to last long. Mostly sprinklers, quick connectors, and hose nozzles in their case.

This is what you want for reliability haha - $15 and it will probably outlast your home:

----------


## speedog

> The Gardena stuff is great until it breaks. It's well designed but very cheaply built and very expensive. My parents have been gardeners for over 30 years now and have slowly stopped buying Gardena stuff because it's too expensive and doesn't seem to last long. Mostly sprinklers, quick connectors, and hose nozzles in their case.
> 
> This is what you want for reliability haha - $15 and it will probably outlast your home:



Have one of those (it's ancient and still works like new) and an impact sprinkler (that's not quite as old but works perfectly too) - the impact sprinkler has just such a relaxing sound when it's working.

----------


## G-ZUS

2 new lawnmower blades from PA

----------


## Darell_n

> Its noooooiiiissssyyy. Yes I can hear it inside. I saved a lot of money buying a cheapie "back in the day" and some day I'll have to replace. What's lifespan on those anyway?



Is it mounted on the house or is it just a noisy outdoor fan blade? My older unit has just 2 blades so it makes a chopping sound like a helicopter. (but quieter). As for lifespan, if it has a scroll compressor it should last a lifetime with the small run hours a home in Calgary needs.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Best sprinkler is a "vortex" sprinkler. Zero moving parts and works at all flow rates. Only drawback is the circular pattern.


- - - Updated - - -




> Is it mounted on the house or is it just a noisy outdoor fan blade? My older unit has just 2 blades so it makes a chopping sound like a helicopter. (but quieter). As for lifespan, if it has a scroll compressor it should last a lifetime with the small run hours a home in Calgary needs.



Mounted to the house so we do get some direct vibration transfer, but the housing is cheap/thin and makes a constant rattle while it's running. The fan blades are about average.

----------


## killramos

False. The best sprinkler is built in and one that you deal with once a year.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> False. The best sprinkler is built in and one that you deal with once a year.



Purging them in the fall kind of sucks, as does if you ever hit one with a mower haha, but other than that you can't beat the convenience.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

My built in sprinkler is pretty good and hasn't broken down in the time that I have been alive. Capacity is a bit low though.

----------


## Rocket1k78

> Attachment 91400
> 
> 2020 The Frame 55”
> 
> Was really trying avoid placing a TV over the fireplace but couldn’t be helped without throwing out literally all of my furniture. So I was “limited” to 55”. Planning on putting a bigger mantle in eventually but that can come later.
> 
> Picture is really really great, easily nicest tv I have owned albeit not the biggest.
> 
> Art mode is cool, Jury is out as to whether it’s a gimmick or not, it’s not that great when the room starts getting dark.



Sick! If the world wasnt ending and we werent hemorrhaging money on the new house i would be all over one of these 





> False. The best sprinkler is built in and one that you deal with once a year.



We got built ins with the new house so im pretty excited to try them out lol 

I cant believe were all talking about sprinklers :ROFL!:

----------


## killramos

The zero gap mount the frame comes with is certainly not a gimmick. It looks awesome.

All things considered with what the frame comes with, wall mount, one connect box, etc. It’s not nearly as overpriced as I thought.

I got mine for 1,800 tax in otd which helps. The vision salesbro was bragging to me that he could get me a better deal than the online sale I bought it on too so if anyone wants to deal with the sleaze bags give it a try to save even more haha.

----------


## 90_Shelby

> 2 year warranty?
> I've also seen this complaint repeatedly on reviews; but, I'm already finding that this sprinkler demands a higher flow which can be difficult to conceive. Still, just feed that water through and be done watering that much sooner.
> My old shit box $9 nonsense "did fine" with low flow but if the watering took 3hr instead of 0.75hr... Was I winning?
> No.



Turning up the water won't equate to being done sooner at my house, it will simply mean that I'm watering the street, house, parked cars, the sidewalk, back alley......

I bought an impact style sprinkler today, we'll see how it lasts.

----------


## SKR

I just fill up pails of water in my bathtub and then go pour them on the dry spots on the grass. You guys are slaves to the sprinkler industry.

----------


## vengie

> I just fill up pails of water in my bathtub and then go pour them on the dry spots on the grass. You guys are slaves to the sprinkler industry.



Says the slave to the pail industry....

----------


## 88CRX

Buys a cheap oscillating sprinkler it lasts 1.5-2 years. 
Buys an expensive 'pro' oscillating sprinkler it lasts 1.5-2 years. 

Now I just grab whatever is on sale. The expensive ones do not last longer.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Vortex sprinkler lasts forever.  :Devil:

----------


## Rocket1k78

> The zero gap mount the frame comes with is certainly not a gimmick. It looks awesome.
> 
> All things considered with what the frame comes with, wall mount, one connect box, etc. Its not nearly as overpriced as I thought.
> 
> I got mine for 1,800 tax in otd which helps. The vision salesbro was bragging to me that he could get me a better deal than the online sale I bought it on too so if anyone wants to deal with the sleaze bags give it a try to save even more haha.



I didnt know it came with all that, i coulda sworn i saw something called the frame kit for that TV that was sold separately. Either way though 1800 for one tv is too rich for me lol

----------


## killramos

> I didnt know it came with all that, i coulda sworn i saw something called the frame kit for that TV that was sold separately. Either way though 1800 for one tv is too rich for me lol



There is a frame color change kit that magnetically sticks on if you don’t like black.

It’s expensive for sure, but I guess not as ignorantly overpriced as I orghally
thought.

----------


## spikerS

> I just fill up pails of water in my bathtub and then go pour them on the dry spots on the grass. You guys are slaves to the sprinkler industry.



QFT.

Relevant thread:
https://forums.beyond.ca/threads/385...ghlight=bucket

----------


## ExtraSlow

Thanks for giving me that bucket back. Still have it. 

Bought 6 safeway doughnuts today. Can't pick and choose, but still, better than timmeh.

----------


## spikerS

> Thanks for giving me that bucket back. Still have it.



Solid throwback to the Beyond camping event. I know the whole bucket thing was a parody on something on here, but for the life of me, I can't remember. I still think it is funny how much that thread exploded.

----------


## ExtraSlow

The one and only beyond camping event. I tried a few times to organize things in the years since then, but never got traction. Need to be a baller so I can just book the group camping and not worry if anyone else shows up. Maybe next year. I'm getting more baller by the minute . . . .

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Solid throwback to the Beyond camping event. I know the whole bucket thing was a parody on something on here, but for the life of me, I can't remember. I still think it is funny how much that thread exploded.



I think someone was selling something and in the background, a blue bucket was noticed. Then people started inquiring about the bucket and it escalated from there. I'm sure someone with a better memory than I will know the full story or dig it up.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> I think someone was selling something and in the background, a blue bucket was noticed. Then people started inquiring about the bucket and it escalated from there. I'm sure someone with a better memory than I will know the full story or dig it up.



FS. Newbie FS Threads Ie. Bucket

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> FS. Newbie FS Threads Ie. Bucket



That's the one haha. Thanks!

----------


## sabad66

Upping my dad game....will definitely rock with socks for increased points.

----------


## ExtraSlow

impressive.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Upping my dad game....will definitely rock with socks for increased points.



You went all out! Birkenstocks and all. I've been sock n slidin for a while, I also live in strathmore where most people just wear pajamas, sooo...

Anyways, I have all the "itis(es)" in my shoulder/arm, thought I'd try this out

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> Anyways, I have all the "itis(es)" in my shoulder/arm, thought I'd try this out



Give this a shot.

----------


## Swank

I haven't washed my car since 2019, WFH will soon stand for Washing At Home  :Big Grin:

----------


## Xtrema



----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

Where'd you get the creeper seat/stand from?

----------


## bjstare

> I haven't washed my car since 2019, WFH will soon stand for Washing At Home



I love ONR, but hate to break it to you if you are looking for a deep clean that's not gonna do it haha. It's perfect for a weekly "maintenance" wash, but isn't that great for getting stubborn dirt/salt/bugs/etc. If you actually haven't washed your car in that long (or even if it's been 4+ weeks), I'd hit a wand wash first.




> Where'd you get the creeper seat/stand from?



+1, I've been needing one of these and I like that design.

----------


## Xtrema

> Where'd you get the creeper seat/stand from?



Home Depot
https://www.homedepot.ca/product/pro...ool/1000791794

----------


## dj_rice

> Thanks for giving me that bucket back. Still have it. 
> 
> Bought 6 safeway doughnuts today. Can't pick and choose, but still, better than timmeh.



Those croissant donuts they make. Holy shit bomb af. First day back at work from lay-offs so bought 2 boxes for the co-workers

----------


## Buster

My wife is going to take a shit when she sees another gilling/bbq item.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> My wife is going to take a shit when she sees another gilling/bbq item.



Too much awesome for her to handle?

----------


## D'z Nutz

> Too much awesome for her to handle?



To make room for all the BBQ they're gonna eat.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Large griddles are awesome.

----------


## A2VR6

> I haven't washed my car since 2019, WFH will soon stand for Washing At Home



I got one of these, so I can use ONR and a 5 gal bucket to pre-rinse my car before going over it with ONR again. Should get most of the stuck on stuff off.

----------


## dirtsniffer

> My wife is going to take a shit when she sees another gilling/bbq item.






> Large griddles are awesome.



I have the same costco one as extraslow. Can confirm how awesome it is. If all the stampede events are cancelled Im thinking about hosting one in my backyard. Cast iron griddle pancakes ftw

----------


## HiSpec

> I got one of these, so I can use ONR and a 5 gal bucket to pre-rinse my car before going over it with ONR again. Should get most of the stuck on stuff off.



This is awesome! I can see the benefit of using it as a high-pressure ONR pre-rinse.

----------


## flipstah

> My wife is going to take a shit when she sees another gilling/bbq item.



Foodie meet at Busters! I like my pancakes delicious, please!

----------


## ExtraSlow

Mine is a three burner camp-chef, but the griddle only covers two burners. Third one is free for making coffee or whatev. Love that thing.

----------


## bjstare

I thought we'd be all set for baby gear from our first kid... my wife doesn't think so. This is apparently a great opportunity to replace the things we have with more expensive versions of the same thing.

----------


## speedog

> I thought we'd be all set for baby gear from our first kid... my wife doesn't think so. This is apparently a great opportunity to replace the things we have with more expensive versions of the same thing.



$450 for that per their web site? Cloth canopy is another $120, fitted sheet is $50. Wow. Just wow.

$450 would buy some nice tools or car stuff. Just saying.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Baby stuff is crazy expensive, and as a real bonus, not particularly durable.

----------


## spike98

> Baby stuff is crazy expensive, and as a real bonus, not particularly durable.



And the resale value is terrible because every mom thinks used=unsafe+filthy

----------


## bjstare

> Baby stuff is crazy expensive, and as a real bonus, not particularly durable.



It can be, but doesn't have to be. Our bassinet for the first kid was <$50 and worked perfectly fine IMO. We've also been using the Ikea high chair thus far... hoping we can stick with that one, but who knows.




> And the resale value is terrible because every mom thinks used=unsafe+filthy



Generally, yeah. It's crazy. Some items/brands retain value pretty well though.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Ikea everything is best.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> Foodie meet at Busters! I like my pancakes delicious, please!



Beyonce's husband once said that 3,4-Methyl​enedioxy​methamphetamine will make you a championship griller. I have no idea what that is but amazon appears to be out of stock.

- - - Updated - - -




> Ikea everything is best.



Why buy expensive stuff that lasts for decades and risk falling out of fashion?

----------


## jaylo

> I thought we'd be all set for baby gear from our first kid... my wife doesn't think so. This is apparently a great opportunity to replace the things we have with more expensive versions of the same thing.



Would only use it for 1 to 2 months max in this contraption, not really worth investing.

It is also a pain in the ass moving the infant in and out during the night for feeding.

We hardly used our bassinet and for the next kid we used a modified Sniglar crib: https://www.ikea.com/ca/en/p/sniglar...eech-50248541/

We leveled the height even with our bed mattress and it was the best $100 DIY spent: https://www.pinterest.ca/pin/506725395572160879/

----------


## sabad66

> Would only use it for 1 to 2 months max in this contraption, not really worth investing.
> 
> It is also a pain in the ass moving the infant in and out during the night for feeding.
> 
> We hardly used our bassinet and for the next kid we used a modified Sniglar crib: https://www.ikea.com/ca/en/p/sniglar...eech-50248541/
> 
> We leveled the height even with our bed mattress and it was the best $100 DIY spent: https://www.pinterest.ca/pin/506725395572160879/



agreed, we only used bassinet for maybe 3 months for each kid. Happy we only spent $50 on ours at London Drugs but i don't judge anyone for buying high quality stuff, to each their own.

That crib idea is genius! If we have another will definitely consider doing that.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> I thought we'd be all set for baby gear from our first kid... my wife doesn't think so. This is apparently a great opportunity to replace the things we have with more expensive versions of the same thing.



Just be thankful your wife didn't ask to get the Snoo https://www.babylist.com/gp/happiest...et/18388/52298 

It crossed our mind when we were hearing all the horror stories of baby not sleeping, but our baby turned out to be an easy sleeper. We ended up using the bassinet that came with the Uppababy Vista on a Jolly Jump bassinet stand that we got for $10 off Kijiji. Our 'master bedroom' was too small to fit a full size crib, or even a Halo Bassinet (otherwise this could've been our choice). Our girl probably slept in the bassinet for ~6-7 months before we moved her into a crib.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

The bassinet doubles as workable laundry hamper after 3 months.

----------


## msommers

@cjblair
 be sure to block her access to these sites (et al.)

https://silvercrossus.com/balmoral-pram.html

----------


## ercchry

Finally caved and got a smart watch... so far? Hilarious 

Went with the super exclusive Panerai one





Just kidding! It’s the Montblanc



Or was it the Tag?



But seriously... it’s a fossil Gen 5, which are on sale right now. MOREPLS gets you $100 off... or add an extra strap or something to bump it over $400 and it’s $175 off

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Finally caved and got a smart watch... so far? Hilarious 
> 
> Went with the super exclusive Panerai one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding! It’s the Montblanc
> ...



I decided the smart watch wasn't for me and I sold the TAG I had. In fact, I just got a new 4 watch winder and I'm thinking I'd like to get back to quartz watches.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> I just got a new 4 watch winder and I'm thinking I'd like to get back to quartz watches.



Hmmmmm....I am no watch aficionado but...

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Hmmmmm....I am no watch aficionado but...



Lol they're a PITA. I probably won't any time soon. I rarely get to wear watches anymore

----------


## ercchry

> I decided the smart watch wasn't for me and I sold the TAG I had. In fact, I just got a new 4 watch winder and I'm thinking I'd like to get back to quartz watches.



Without HR that tag was a little limiting, the new one is basically the same damn thing as this fossil behind the scenes... just no access to the tag app

----------


## gmc72

I love my Fossil smartwatch. I have the Gen 3 (I think), and it does what it's supposed to do. Plus the watch face changing is kind of fun. With that deal, it might be time to upgrade!!!

----------


## Tik-Tok

> The bassinet doubles as workable laundry hamper after 3 months.



Just remember to remove the kid first.

----------


## msommers

Big day today, got new tires. Noticed after storing the bike one tire has a massive gash, surprised it didn't burst

----------


## bjstare

> @cjblair
>  be sure to block her access to these sites (et al.)
> 
> https://silvercrossus.com/balmoral-pram.html



Thankfully, my wife isn't a massive douchebag and would have no interest in that monstrosity, regardless of price.

----------


## mo_money2supe

> @cjblair
>  be sure to block her access to these sites (et al.)
> 
> https://silvercrossus.com/balmoral-pram.html



Does anyone else think the solid black version of this looks like a baby coffin on wheels?? Kinda creepy if you ask me.

----------


## msommers

Yeah it kinda does  :ROFL!:

----------


## beyond_ban

> Does anyone else think the solid black version of this looks like a baby coffin on wheels?? Kinda creepy if you ask me.



This certainly doesn't help...

----------


## Buster

> Does anyone else think the solid black version of this looks like a baby coffin on wheels?? Kinda creepy if you ask me.

----------


## blitz

> It can be, but doesn't have to be. Our bassinet for the first kid was <$50 and worked perfectly fine IMO.



A cardboard box also works. No lie.

Why Finnish babies sleep in cardboard boxes

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> A cardboard box also works. No lie.
> 
> Why Finnish babies sleep in cardboard boxes



They give these boxes out for free in Calgary as well.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/calga...hood-1.3388870

Yep, we didn't ask for one though

----------


## bjstare

> Just be thankful your wife didn't ask to get the Snoo https://www.babylist.com/gp/happiest...et/18388/52298 
> 
> It crossed our mind when we were hearing all the horror stories of baby not sleeping, but our baby turned out to be an easy sleeper. We ended up using the bassinet that came with the Uppababy Vista on a Jolly Jump bassinet stand that we got for $10 off Kijiji. Our 'master bedroom' was too small to fit a full size crib, or even a Halo Bassinet (otherwise this could've been our choice). Our girl probably slept in the bassinet for ~6-7 months before we moved her into a crib.



We actually tried a Halo out with our first kid, it was a POS and went back to the store. It sat just a little off kilter due to the way the rotating mechanism is mounted, so it constantly rolled our daughter onto her side/face.




> Would only use it for 1 to 2 months max in this contraption, not really worth investing.
> 
> It is also a pain in the ass moving the infant in and out during the night for feeding.
> 
> We hardly used our bassinet and for the next kid we used a modified Sniglar crib: https://www.ikea.com/ca/en/p/sniglar...eech-50248541/
> 
> We leveled the height even with our bed mattress and it was the best $100 DIY spent: https://www.pinterest.ca/pin/506725395572160879/



We used ours first time around closer to 4-5 months IIRC, so it's a little easier to justify. That crib idea is pretty awesome, but we have a couple dogs that have free roam of our room at night so they'd surely end up in there haha.

----------


## 16hypen3sp

Picked up the iLoud Micro Monitors from Long & McQuade. Great little speakers!

https://www.long-mcquade.com/index.p...0&msg=add&do=9

----------


## Swank

> I love ONR, but hate to break it to you if you are looking for a deep clean that's not gonna do it haha. It's perfect for a weekly "maintenance" wash, but isn't that great for getting stubborn dirt/salt/bugs/etc. If you actually haven't washed your car in that long (or even if it's been 4+ weeks), I'd hit a wand wash first.
> 
> +1, I've been needing one of these and I like that design.



Good to know but with my 2 week cruise in Feb, 5 min commute, and WFH since mid March it's dusty at best. I should probably just park it outside today for a rinse until ONR shows up haha!

----------


## schurchill39

> Neck pain and fireplaces tend to cause the TV to overheat. That's if you don't use your fireplace to store your dishes.



How did everyone just glance over this comment? Is this an Asian thing too? Or a joke on the fact Asians store their dishes in their oven. I think I'm too white to get it

----------


## Swank

For wife's bday and because 'what recession?'. If Dyson ever makes baby products they'll rule the world (DINK 4 lyfe).

» Click image for larger version

----------


## killramos

> For wife's bday and because 'what recession?'. If Dyson ever makes baby products they'll rule the world (DINK 4 lyfe).
> » Click image for larger version



HA I feel your pain, my wife needed one last year.

----------


## phreezee

Bought this because it's pretty much all time low and I have FOMO when it's a good deal. 
Performs better than the Yeti Tundra 45.




OOS, but buy now and think later. CC won't get charged until it ships.



https://www.amazon.ca/gp/offer-listi...&condition=new

----------


## killramos

Is that pelican like the pelican that makes the throw your rifle out of a helicopter style gun cases?

----------


## phreezee

> Is that pelican like the pelican that makes the throw your rifle out of a helicopter style gun cases?



Yup, they make those too.

----------


## killramos

Cool. Didn’t know they were in the cooler business.

----------


## msommers

https://www.pelican.com/ca/en/discov...vival-stories/

----------


## ShermanEF9

Picked these up for the MR2. Couldn't say no to the price.

----------


## D'z Nutz

> How did everyone just glance over this comment? Is this an Asian thing too? Or a joke on the fact Asians store their dishes in their oven. I think I'm too white to get it



Talking about it will get you a feather duster.

----------


## bjstare

> Bought this because it's pretty much all time low and I have FOMO when it's a good deal. 
> Performs better than the Yeti Tundra 45.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OOS, but buy now and think later. CC won't get charged until it ships.
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome, because it's a Pelican... but also because it's not a Yeti  :ROFL!: 

Out of stock now.

----------


## phreezee

You can still add it to cart and checkout. Amazon won't charge your credit card until it ships. That's what I did.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Big day today, got new tires. Noticed after storing the bike one tire has a massive gash, surprised it didn't burst



Pics of massive gash?
*Asking for a friend... A friend named Christy Mack.

----------


## B.Spilner

Scored this next to new ladder off kijiji for $100! Literally posted last night and I was heading to HD to buy it this morning for $300. No company write off but oh well. 


Also picked up this bitch today. Can't wait to have some alone time with her!

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Bought this because it's pretty much all time low and I have FOMO when it's a good deal. 
> Performs better than the Yeti Tundra 45.



Dick. Now I ordered one too.

----------


## flipstah

Bought a smart lock to install for the house. Finally the smart home is getting closer and closer to full integration. 

Siri lock = pandemic friendly

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Been a busy spring for me...

Ryobi 40V Brushless mower (2020 version):
» Click image for larger version

Came with a 6.0Ah battery and I've mowed, trimmed, and edged my front & back yard twice now and it still had 50% charge haha. 

Ryobi 40V Trimmer (The 90 degree flip and wheel for edging is the tits):
» Click image for larger version

Patio Set:


Patio Umbrella:
» Click image for larger version

Traxxas E-Revo 2.0 RC monster truck:
» Click image for larger version

Axial SCX24 1/24 scale RC crawler:


Asus RT-AX-88U Router:


Polyaspartic Coating for my garage (not my garage):


Some garage storage:




Finially finished off the home theater with a proper projector and 10 channel Atmos:

----------


## JfuckinC

> Been a busy spring for me...
> 
> Ryobi 40V Brushless mower (2020 version):
> » Click image for larger version
> 
> Came with a 6.0Ah battery and I've mowed, trimmed, and edged my front & back yard twice now and it still had 50% charge haha. 
> 
> Ryobi 40V Trimmer (The 90 degree flip and wheel for edging is the tits):
> » Click image for larger version
> ...




Do you sell Covid supplies?

----------


## CRXguy

> But seriously... its a fossil Gen 5, which are on sale right now. MOREPLS gets you $100 off... or add an extra strap or something to bump it over $400 and its $175 off



How long did it take for you to receive your watch? Order received on May 21st and haven't gotten any updates since.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> Do you sell Covid supplies?



Probably a HR consultant.

----------


## ercchry

> How long did it take for you to receive your watch? Order received on May 21st and haven't gotten any updates since.



4 days to fill order, shipping notice saying calgary to calgary with delivery next day, then nothing and an updated delivery of 4 days later after its picked up in Woodbridge On... twice now, so at least theyre consistent  :ROFL!:

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> TIL that's not a typo
> 
> (.... I think)
> 
> As for my latest purchase:
> Attachment 91267



Our XR13 was installed this morning, I'm really impressed with how quiet it is! Seems to be a great unit considering it's the entry-level model.

----------


## bjstare

> Our XR13 was installed this morning, I'm really impressed with how quiet it is! Seems to be a great unit considering it's the entry-level model.



Awesome. I was standing beside it when it kicked on today and was thinking of our dialogue. I can't fathom paying more for something quieter. It would have to be nearly silent to be worthwhile.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Yeah, I really appreciated your input on the sound level and you are dead on - you'd only be able to hear it in the house if it was installed under an open window or something. Standing beside it, it's quieter than our old portable unit!

----------


## killramos

New Fuck You Trudeau rifle. Mounted the optic from my XCR on it and should be a decent setup to get me through some range days this summer.

Ironically my ammo stockpile I had on hand to feed it cost more than the rifle.

----------


## Kjonus

Wrong thread...opps

----------


## ExtraSlow

Old brother p-touch label maker died. New brother p-touch d400 arrived. Had to make sure to get a model that uses same label tapes, because the tapes are really expensive. 
Happy guy here.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Could've been a second smoker.

----------


## jaylo

Some bling for the bike

----------


## ExtraSlow

New patio table.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Old brother p-touch label maker died. New brother p-touch d400 arrived. Had to make sure to get a model that uses same label tapes, because the tapes are really expensive. 
> Happy guy here.



First label is required to be LABEL MAKER and promptly affixed to said unit.
N00b.

----------


## Buster

> New patio table.



That looks really nice. Source?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> That looks really nice. Source?



Home dept website. $300-ish. It's cheap Chinese metal not thick heavy wood as it appears.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

A nice Weber Genesis II bbq with cover would look nice in your yard. Alas...no nat gas connection.

----------


## ExtraSlow

You, as usual, are completely correct.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

All bodum stuff on clearance at Lowes. 

https://www.lowes.ca/search?query=bo...b=products-tab

----------


## sabad66

> All bodum stuff on clearance at Lowes. 
> 
> https://www.lowes.ca/search?query=bo...b=products-tab



Is that bodum toaster better than a wolf toaster?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Is that bodum toaster better than a wolf toaster?



Which costs more? Tha6s your answer.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> All bodum stuff on clearance at Lowes. 
> 
> https://www.lowes.ca/search?query=bo...b=products-tab



The Bistro burr grinder is a good deal at that price. It works quite well. Not the best burr grinder you can buy, but great for people not willing to spend $200 on one.

We've been using ours for a decade now.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> Is that bodum toaster better than a wolf toaster?



It must be. I tried to order one and it was sold out. Then I tried to order two and it was still sold out. Wolf stuff never gets sold out.

----------


## benyl

> It must be. I tried to order one and it was sold out. Then I tried to order two and it was still sold out. Wolf stuff never gets sold out.



I ordered the last one at McKenzie.

Waiting for confirmation that I can pick up. I had gone to Lowes this morning at 6am and purchased a SMEG one for $99, but it was broken, so I returned it. In retrospect, I should have warrantied it. But fuck, even at $100, that an expensive toaster. This bodum one for $21 is a better deal!

----------


## sabad66

The burr grinder is a smoking deal. Too bad it is sold out

----------


## phreezee

Lowe's online is a disaster. You'll be lucky if you receive your item. I had an order cancelled after a month of waiting.




> Dick. Now I ordered one too.



Mine shipped today and the price is back to $508.95  :Big Grin:

----------


## cyra1ax

> Lowe's online is a disaster. You'll be lucky if you receive your item. I had an order cancelled after a month of waiting.



+1, been waiting three weeks for an item to get price matched/shipped now. PM opportunity passed so I should probably cancel the order...

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Picked up these Jabra Move wireless headphones for $38.
https://www.amazon.ca/Jabra-100-9630...s%2C474&sr=8-5

----------


## jampack

> Picked up these Jabra Move wireless headphones for $38.
> https://www.amazon.ca/Jabra-100-9630...s%2C474&sr=8-5



Where'd you get it for $38?

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Amazon. There was still stock available last night. Only the black model was on sale.

----------


## shakalaka

> Amazon. There was still stock available last night. Only the black model was on sale.



Yes I saw this when it was linked above. The original price shows $78 and was on sale down to $38. Now though it doesn't look like it's on sale and the stock price has also shot up.

----------


## sabad66

Just bought some Miele replacement bags. 


There is a wicked promo where the 8 pack + HEPA filter is $50 off ($40 instead of $90), and they also throw in a free additional HEPA filter and free shipping. So 8 bags + 2 HEPA filters ($50 value each) for $42 shipped. Good time to stock up if you have a Miele vacuum:
http://ca.miele.ca/en/Redirect/DustB...Id=1909%2C1910

----------


## A2VR6

> +1, been waiting three weeks for an item to get price matched/shipped now. PM opportunity passed so I should probably cancel the order...



Took me over a month for a price match from them. Put in the request April 23, and got the price match on June 1st. They're super super super behind. You can talk to them on their chat (its a 2 hour wait) and they can give you and update of where things are at. I had to do this twice for my order just to make sure they were looking at it.

----------


## brucebanner

Sick of storing patio cushions inside the house.

----------


## chongkee_

> Sick of storing patio cushions inside the house.



Curious on the build quality of these ones.
Just bought two from Costco for $150 each and since my cushions are a bit larger than the box it bulges a little bit on the outside.

----------


## brucebanner

> Curious on the build quality of these ones.
> Just bought two from Costco for $150 each and since my cushions are a bit larger than the box it bulges a little bit on the outside.



 
@chongkee_
 probably the same as your Costco ones. We ordered one from wayfair but it turned out to be a little small. This one is a much better sized for our needs. It's all plastic molds, time will tell how it holds up. Apparently it can be used to for 2 adults to sit on as well the packaging claims.

This one was "on sale" $199 from $249.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

^^Don't worry about build quality. Spiders will still get in. These things are the trifecta of Jerusalem/ComicCon/Mecca for spiders. It's a fucking literal spider Soup Kitchen in those things. We're talking about a Crypt Keeper amount of spiders all conveniently located. All in one place.
Spiders. All of them. Ever.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Keter makes a massive percentage of the plastic deck box and storage bench options from several retailers. I think Rona has them going on sale this weekend.

----------


## Buster

when you gotta slice you gotta slice

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

How cute. A baby berkel. Killramos is going to jizz over the red knobs.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> Can you also provide pre-murder advice?
> 
> Related question: do you know of any shady life insurance agents?







> when you gotta slice you gotta slice



I'm just sayin', there's quicker but admittedly less tasty ways to get rid of a body.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> I'm just sayin', there's quicker but admittedly less tasty ways to get rid of a body.



You sound like a fine young cannibal.

----------


## killramos

> How cute. A baby berkel. Killramos is going to jizz over the red knobs.



Those are off red at best

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> Those are off red at best



Not even a little bit of precum?

----------


## killramos

> Not even a little bit of precum?



Real or bust

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> You sound like a fine young cannibal.



Maybe she drives him crazy. He's not the man he used to be.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Maybe she drives him crazy. He's not the man he used to be.



Maybe that's a Good Thing.

----------


## ExtraSlow

they pass each other on the stairs.

----------


## cyra1ax

> Took me over a month for a price match from them. Put in the request April 23, and got the price match on June 1st. They're super super super behind. You can talk to them on their chat (its a 2 hour wait) and they can give you and update of where things are at. I had to do this twice for my order just to make sure they were looking at it.



For whatever reason I couldn't get the chat function to work, tried Chrome, IE, Chromium IE, Edge, and Firefox. Ended up calling them, took an hour and 45 minutes. They had some weird system in place where they registered you into the system, gave you a case number and then put you back on hold for someone that would be able to do what you needed, not sure if that really helps their processing though.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> Real or bust



OMGOMGOMGOMGOMOGOMGOMGOMGOGG. Red knobs on sale at the bay!!!!!



This is an add-on item if you are ever short a few bucks for free shipping.

----------


## adam c

Never though I’d see $400 be a sale price for a toaster

----------


## killramos

> Never though I’d see $400 be a sale price for a toaster



Right?

Good price!

That espresso machine is classy af

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Never though I’d see $400 be a sale price for a toaster



$100 per slice is a much better value than the two-slice toaster.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

This still leaves $19600 left on the monthly budget. I wouldn't know what to do with so much money. Better wait for the sale to end.

----------


## ercchry

I love that Kill’s toast has 2 stars

----------


## ExtraSlow

You get one star per slice.

----------


## killramos

> I love that Kill’s toast has 2 stars



Clearly unverified purchases

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

I always took you as a 4 slicer.

----------


## tirebob

The wifes home quilting business is taking off nicely so just ordered her an industrial servo-motor Juki-8700-7 sewing machine. Reall sweat shop level shit right here! Lol!

----------


## Tik-Tok

Good on her Bob. Always nice to see a side gig/hobby turn into a good wage earner. I wish my wife would do the same with her hobby.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> The wife’s home quilting business is taking off nicely so just ordered her an industrial servo-motor Juki-8700-7 sewing machine. Reall sweat shop level shit right here! Lol!



Perfect for when you get tired of tires, you can live on her sweet sweatshop cash

----------


## killramos

How could anyone get bored of tires...

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Now it's sexy.

----------


## killramos

That is legit an improvement. Well. Except for the rims lol.

----------


## bulaian

My bbq has the smallest grease catcher tray and some overflowed onto the patio. Tried to scrub it out but it's not working. Figured getting a pressure washer would be better.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Very nice! I have always wondered how well those compact pressure washers worked. Please report back.

----------


## nzwasp

Just purchased two of these both with kayak conversion kits. 
Wife has the idea that the kids can ride on the front, if thats the case Im going to have to lose about 40lbs before that happens. Weight limit on the board is 240 and I currently weigh 238.

I feel like although I wanted to sit and home and spend nothing during this time Ive spent a fuck load, just last week we bought a new smoker too.

----------


## Rat Fink

.

----------


## adam c

https://www.greatmeats.ca/product-pa...teak-aaa-combo

----------


## Shlade

> Haven't had a chance to clean it up for a nice pic, but I bought a hangar. It's big enough for 1 aircraft and a couple of cars. I'll be building a workbench/work area too. There's a lot of dead critters and shit to clean first. Haha



Awesome!!! pics for sure

----------


## ExtraSlow

Very cool 
@Rat Fink
!

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> Haven't had a chance to clean it up for a nice pic, but I bought a hangar. It's big enough for 1 aircraft and a couple of cars. I'll be building a workbench/work area too. There's a lot of dead critters and shit to clean first. Haha



Wow, where did you buy that?

----------


## flipstah

> The wifes home quilting business is taking off nicely so just ordered her an industrial servo-motor Juki-8700-7 sewing machine. Reall sweat shop level shit right here! Lol!
> 
> Attachment 91984



Juki is quality shit. Siccccc

----------


## Rat Fink

.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Fanny pack bitches!

----------


## The_Rural_Juror



----------


## ExtraSlow

Delicious.

----------


## jwslam

> 



Does 
@BokCh0y
 know you are leaking his nudes

----------


## AndyL

> Fanny pack bitches!



Did ya get some hammer pants to complete the ensemble?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Did ya get some hammer pants to complete the ensemble?



Already have those.

----------


## Sentry

I find a good solid piece of wood in your hands is quite often useful.

----------


## Rat Fink

.

----------


## Sentry

Just a quickie sand and stain. The stock is pretty beat up, has a cracked heel that's been repaired, so I wasn't concerned about keeping it original. Probably gonna go zero it next weekend.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

What do you kill with it?

----------


## killramos

> What do you kill with it?



Liberal hopes and dreams

----------


## Sentry

A weapon of war designed to kill the most amount of 2L soda jugs in the shortest amount of time.

----------


## R-Audi

Finally bit the bullet and got a new BBQ this past weekend, BroilKing Baron 420 Pro. Ended up getting ~18% off through a small shop in Cardston Ab, which wasnt too far out of the way since I was heading to Lethbridge anyways. Finished building it yesterday, hoping to fire it up this week.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Does 
> @BokCh0y
>  know you are leaking his nudes




Damn, looks like a real snak!

----------


## gmc72

My wife ordered this table and we just set it up this weekend:

----------


## speedog

> My wife ordered this table and we just set it up this weekend:



Live edge, how long until that trend dies off?

----------


## killramos

> Live edge, how long until that trend dies off?



Hopefully soon, so I can buy one cheap. That table is awesome.

----------


## gmc72

> Hopefully soon, so I can buy one cheap. That table is awesome.



It looks way better in person. We had a live edge mantle in our old house and wanted to try and recapture the same look in our new place (no fireplace). Wasn't that expensive, $900.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Picked up a Fujinon-W 250/6.7 out of Quebec, late production unit with the thick-ring Copal 1 like in the generic photo above but mine has no Fuji-itis. Reasonably small for a 250mm and absurd levels (8x10+) of coverage. Waaaay more portable than my Copal 3 plasmats.




Been shooting film faster than I can develop it, got enough new-old-stock Jobo 2502 reels to finish filling my current fleet of main tanks. Can do 14 rolls of 120 in a sitting if I'm brave enough to double-load the reels, which I'm not.




Lab media bottles make great chemical storage, came as a 10-pack so I guess I'd better start doing my E-6 as well.

----------


## D'z Nutz

Nice pickups, Trev!

----------


## Buster

> Picked up a Fujinon-W 250/6.7 out of Quebec, late production unit with the thick-ring Copal 1 like in the generic photo above but mine has no Fuji-itis. Reasonably small for a 250mm and absurd levels (8x10+) of coverage. Waaaay more portable than my Copal 3 plasmats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been shooting film faster than I can develop it, got enough new-old-stock Jobo 2502 reels to finish filling my current fleet of main tanks. Can do 14 rolls of 120 in a sitting if I'm brave enough to double-load the reels, which I'm not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



beyonders have cool hobbies

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> beyonders have cool hobbies






> Nice pickups, Trev!



Hah, thanks guys! Nothing too fancy but I'm looking forward to finally getting through all that C41 stock I shot last year. I recently fabricated a DSLR mount for my 45MXII so scanning 645 is a breeze now, should speed up the digital side of the workflow significantly.

----------


## Ca_Silvia13

New Archery target to start getting ready for bow hunting

----------


## taemo

> Picked up a Fujinon-W 250/6.7 out of Quebec, late production unit with the thick-ring Copal 1 like in the generic photo above but mine has no Fuji-itis. Reasonably small for a 250mm and absurd levels (8x10+) of coverage. Waaaay more portable than my Copal 3 plasmats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been shooting film faster than I can develop it, got enough new-old-stock Jobo 2502 reels to finish filling my current fleet of main tanks. Can do 14 rolls of 120 in a sitting if I'm brave enough to double-load the reels, which I'm not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sweet, where are you picking up E-6 kits now?

for your Jobo are you doing inversion or rotation?

I've been processing B&W film with the same setup for over 5 years that I just eye gauge 270mm of solution (~9ml HC-110 + ~260mm of water). uniroller makes it so much easier that I picked up an extra from The Camera Store in case my primary dies lol.

----------


## jampack

> New Archery target to start getting ready for bow hunting



Oh man, I have exact same one at home that I am not using and was thinking to sell.  :Frown: 

Good target though for sure!

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> sweet, where are you picking up E-6 kits now?
> 
> for your Jobo are you doing inversion or rotation?
> 
> I've been processing B&W film with the same setup for over 5 years that I just eye gauge 270mm of solution (~9ml HC-110 + ~260mm of water). uniroller makes it so much easier that I picked up an extra from The Camera Store in case my primary dies lol.



I got my C-41 and E-6 kits from Freestyle, I was having a bunch of stuff sent to the border for pickup already so I had them send a couple of kits. Solves the problem of them not shipping across the border anyway.

I've always done rotary processing with the Jobo tanks (4x5 on the 2509 reels), on a Uniroller base for the first decade or so and then I picked up a Jobo CPE2 unit last year for the temperature control since I wanted to do colour dev. I've always been a Rodinal fan, but I recently picked up a couple bottles of the old-formula HC-110 before they replaced it with the new stuff and it's been very nice.

----------


## BokCh0y

> Does 
> @BokCh0y
>  know you are leaking his nudes



Oh shiiiiittttt!!!!!! #metoo

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> Oh shiiiiittttt!!!!!! #metoo



My apologies. I could have sworn there was consent.

----------


## BokCh0y

> My apologies. I could have sworn there was consent.



Haha it's cool. I fuck on the first date.

----------


## vengie

> my apologies. I could have sworn there was consent.






> haha it's cool. I fuck on the first date.



a/s/l?

----------


## Tik-Tok

New dual action, random orbital nipple vibrator for the orgy tonight. Also works as a fine and dandy polisher.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> a/s/l?



Does it really matter? he/she obviously has a heartbeat.

----------


## speedog

> Live edge, how long until that trend dies off?





8'x3'x6" - I can easily get more information if someone is interested.

----------


## The_Penguin

Which edge is live? Do you have to trim it as it grows?

----------


## ZenOps

Never underestimate the appeal of red on chrome.

----------


## mrsingh

Shak's Lexus IS thread inspired me to go check them out.

Came home with a 2020 IS300 F Sport AWD as a new daily.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Congratulations.

----------


## zieg

Damn, very nice.

I just brought this home as a new (to me) daily because I'm a fickle bastard..

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

That is a fun car!

----------


## mrsingh

> Congratulations.



Thanks! Now I need to get a pic of it next to my 2002 IS300.




> Damn, very nice.
> 
> I just brought this home as a new (to me) daily because I'm a fickle bastard..



Sweet car, 335i?!

----------


## zieg

Yup. So far it's pretty fun, gonna resist the urge to mod it as long as possible...

----------


## D'z Nutz

Bought a little teardrop camper last night  :Big Grin:

----------


## tirebob

Wifes new sweat shop rig arrive and is up and running...

Fucking sideways picture posting again... WTF apple? Try again...

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Old brother p-touch label maker died. New brother p-touch d400 arrived. Had to make sure to get a model that uses same label tapes, because the tapes are really expensive. 
> Happy guy here. 
> Attachment 91888
> Attachment 91889



I got ahold of the one at work.



Then I did the Lord's Work with it.

----------


## ExtraSlow

You are now my sworn enemy. I'm negative repping this blasphemy.

----------


## Sentry

Beyond is still buying up all the good thread injectors?

----------


## e31

...

----------


## outsider

Washing machine just went while washing clothes from our camping trip. So went to lowe's and bought a new washer and dryer. Will be delivered Thursday.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

Ordered this to replace my base model wired dremel.

----------


## jwslam

> Washing machine just went while washing clothes from our camping trip. So went to lowe's and bought a new washer and dryer. Will be delivered Thursday.



Are they doing delivery and installation in house?
Haul away too?

----------


## outsider

> Are they doing delivery and installation in house?
> Haul away too?



Yes

----------


## ShermanEF9

New wheels. Center caps don't fit with my current lugnuts, but im much happier with the look, and the fact these are actually round.

----------


## ZenOps

$20 cdn on Bluedio Particle. Original gangster gold ring in ear headphones just because of $10 ebay coupon.

https://bluedio.com/product/212#

I like the Bluedio T2 sound profile - which is more like what an expensive set in the 1980's would have sounded like.

"Supposedly" waterproof, this is the "FI" model without noise cancellation. If you ask me, the vast majority of in ear noise cancellations do it wrong, so might as well just get the one without. "Supposedly" useable for gaming too.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

A one of a kind radioactive lettuce. It's so radioactive - it's green!

----------


## dj_rice

New Roof for the house

----------


## bjstare

> New Roof for the house



That's gotta be the least gratifying purchase haha. Like there is a list of... well basically everything.. that I'd rather spend money on around the house before my roof.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> New Roof for the house



Fuck i hope it was insurance. 
@cjblair
 is right, worst payment ever.

----------


## killramos

New cast, this one should be on for the next 4 weeks. 

Not so much my purchase, as all you guys buying it for me. So thanks for the socialism  :ROFL!:

----------


## flipstah

You fucked your hand pretty good to twist it like that

----------


## killramos

> You fucked your hand pretty good to twist it like that



WFH has really taken its toll

----------


## flipstah

> WFH has really taken its toll



60fps after work would do that to you

----------


## killramos

> 60fps after work would do that to you



After work? Oh god...

----------


## Buster

> New cast, this one should be on for the next 4 weeks. 
> 
> Not so much my purchase, as all you guys buying it for me. So thanks for the socialism



"Gimme Lambo green doc!"

----------


## rage2

Gotta practice some heel toe action.

----------


## D'z Nutz

Nice!

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## killramos

> "Gimme Lambo green doc!"



Not that far off what I actually said  :ROFL!: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Gotta practice some heel toe action.



Well the good news is that should fit anywhere  :ROFL!:

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> You fucked your *hand* pretty good to twist it like that



Hmmm...

----------


## spikerS

> Gotta practice some heel toe action. 
> 
> Attachment 92528



You are pretty much as tall as I am, and we don't fit in those. I call BS  :ROFL!:

----------


## benyl

> You are pretty much as tall as I am, and we don't fit in those. I call BS



He shrunk with old age.

----------


## killramos

Cancel my comment on fitting  :ROFL!:

----------


## jwslam

> You fucked your hand



How's the grocery bill for lube?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Drill-pump to transfer drinking water into my trailer tank on longer stays. Not sure it's a great solution, but will see.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Milwaukee makes a battery powered pump. I'm not sure if that is drinking water safe though.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Milwaukee makes a battery powered pump. I'm not sure if that is drinking water safe though.



I think you are looking for the "what pump should I purchase? thread".

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> I think you are looking for the "what pump should I purchase? thread".



Isn't that the penis pump thread?

----------


## rage2

> You are pretty much as tall as I am, and we don't fit in those. I call BS



I was worried I wouldn't fit. But I fit perfectly, even with the top up. Surprising. Questioned my height, and measured myself last night, still 6'2". No shrinkage. Yet.

Good 14" tires are kinda hard to find.

----------


## phreezee

Mosquitoes are so bad this year.

----------


## gpomp

> I was worried I wouldn't fit. But I fit perfectly, even with the top up. Surprising. Questioned my height, and measured myself last night, still 6'2". No shrinkage. Yet.
> 
> Good 14" tires are kinda hard to find.



This is a popular tire for Miatas:

https://www.discounttiredirect.com/b...12-a-s/p/31084

----------


## bulaian

> Very nice! I have always wondered how well those compact pressure washers worked. Please report back.



 
@The_Rural_Juror
 finally found some time to use this. I was pleasantly surprised how well it worked. Comes with 2 regular nozzles and a detergent one. Everything snaps together pretty fast and easy and all of the nozzles, wand, hose and everything attach to it so it's easy to store and move around.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> Drill-pump to transfer drinking water into my trailer tank on longer stays. Not sure it's a great solution, but will see.



Make sure you strip it down and degrease the entire pump assembly if you plan on using it for drinking water as it's not rated for potable (likely due to the lubricants). I'd recommend a 12V diaphragm pump for that application if the drill pump doesn't work out.

----------


## ExtraSlow

apparently I should have had a "recommend me a water pump" thread.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> apparently I should have had a "recommend me a water pump" thread.



This is always the correct course of action, yes. How can you possibly buy something without the Internets telling you what to get?

(I just didn't want you drinking Chinese pump grease, haha.)

----------


## ExtraSlow

I do plan on running a few gallons through it out onto the ground first, then filling a water glass and taking a few sips to taste test. And this whole setup is only to top up my trailer tank after a few days, it's not like I'm using this for 365 days of water for my whole family. My kids can drink grease for a day or two . . .

----------


## speedog

> apparently I should have had a "recommend me a water pump" thread.



Do it, oh thread whore.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I will start something soon. Not that one.

----------


## AndyL

Ordered in March... Finally arrived. Thanks amazon. 

Not terribly impressed with them either - different than last year's.

----------


## speedog

Newly sharpened miter and table saw blades, gonna be like cutting soft butter - shout out to CalDon for their continued great work.

----------


## Disoblige

> I was worried I wouldn't fit. But I fit perfectly, even with the top up. Surprising. Questioned my height, and measured myself last night, still 6'2". No shrinkage. Yet.
> 
> Good 14" tires are kinda hard to find.



What's your plans for the car? Sell it after summer? Keep for a couple years? Mod it?

----------


## muse017

Used Exhaust for E90 M3, Sounds pretty good!

----------


## rage2

> What's your plans for the car? Sell it after summer? Keep for a couple years? Mod it?



Didn't really have a plan. It's FIL's car, he bought a new Miata after 25+ years and I thought it'd be nice to keep it in the family. Thinking of slowly replacing things, keeping it OEM, but man I wanna get some CarPlay action in there! lol

First things first is to clean the car up and see how it looks. The top is in great shape, it's always been garaged and never winter driven. If it looks pretty good polished and no chips, going to get the whole car wrapped.

----------


## killramos

> Didn't really have a plan. It's FIL's car, he bought a new Miata after 25+ years and I thought it'd be nice to keep it in the family. Thinking of slowly replacing things, keeping it OEM, but man I wanna get some CarPlay action in there! lol
> 
> First things first is to clean the car up and see how it looks. The top is in great shape, it's always been garaged and never winter driven. If it looks pretty good polished and no chips, going to get the whole car wrapped.



Get one of the alpine wireless CP head units haha.

----------


## rage2

> Get one of the alpine wireless CP head units haha.



yea, it's a '93 SE. Those silver OEM stereos and kick panels are in high demand haha. Dunno if I wanna ruin it or what.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I do plan on running a few gallons through it out onto the ground first, then filling a water glass and taking a few sips to taste test. And this whole setup is only to top up my trailer tank after a few days, it's not like I'm using this for 365 days of water for my whole family. My kids can drink grease for a day or two . . .



Wouldn't a peristaltic pump be the obvious choice for potable water? Some call it a "hose pump".

----------


## AndyL

> Wouldn't a peristaltic pump be the obvious choice for potable water? Some call it a "hose pump".



Peristaltic uses a sacrificial section of hose. They're typically very low flow. 

While not "rated" for drinking water... You've probably run across a friend or two with insane $ in fishtanks... They're not for potable water - yet their owners would have a fit if they leeched anything into their tanks...

I used to run a spare RV water pump, meant I always had a spare, also managed the head height and back pressure due to the filter.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> yea, it's a '93 SE. Those silver OEM stereos and kick panels are in high demand haha. Dunno if I wanna ruin it or what.



I love that. Why not just replace the stereo, but keep the OEM one around so you can just pop it in? As long as you keep the wiring in-tact and make (or have made) a custom plug and play harness, there's no long-term harm.

----------


## killramos

> yea, it's a '93 SE. Those silver OEM stereos and kick panels are in high demand haha. Dunno if I wanna ruin it or what.



https://techcrunch.com/2020/04/23/po...tage-porsches/

Get something like this retrofit kit Porsche put together  :ROFL!: 

Probably costs more than the car is worth.

----------


## rage2

> I love that. Why not just replace the stereo, but keep the OEM one around so you can just pop it in? As long as you keep the wiring in-tact and make (or have made) a custom plug and play harness, there's no long-term harm.






> https://techcrunch.com/2020/04/23/po...tage-porsches/
> 
> Get something like this retrofit kit Porsche put together 
> 
> Probably costs more than the car is worth.



haha I saw those 911 ones, that's just silly.

Yea, the stock stereo has some sensory stereo system, speakers all over the place. On the door, tweeters above, and speakers behind. It has ghetto surround sound.

Would not look forward to figuring out wiring on the thing haha.

----------


## ercchry

Well... I think that’s official a depression... black AMG’s to a miata??? It’s over!  :ROFL!:

----------


## adam c

It's the reverse midlife crisis purchase

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Didn't really have a plan. It's FIL's car, he bought a new Miata after 25+ years



Did he get a RF? I really like the new look of those.

----------


## muse017



----------


## killramos

> haha I saw those 911 ones, that's just silly.
> 
> Yea, the stock stereo has some sensory stereo system, speakers all over the place. On the door, tweeters above, and speakers behind. It has ghetto surround sound.
> 
> Would not look forward to figuring out wiring on the thing haha.



My mum has an original beetle, thought about putting it in for her as I bet it is the same size.

I didn’t think THAT hard about it.

----------


## Sentry

New whip (new turbo project)

Rich guy owned in bearspaw for the last 25 years. In the exact colour and trim I wanted. Got lucky.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Nice! Best seats and interior colour for that year too. Later seats are pillowy couch things with no bolstering to speak of.

----------


## speedog

Is Bearspaw rich better than Aspen rich?

----------


## Sentry

Aspen rich is yuppies, bearspaw rich is old people.

----------


## Rocket1k78

> Aspen rich is yuppies, bearspaw rich is old people.



99.999999% sure he was messing around lol

----------


## 90_Shelby

> New whip (new turbo project)
> 
> Rich guy owned in bearspaw for the last 25 years. In the exact colour and trim I wanted. Got lucky.
> Attachment 92570
> Attachment 92571
> Attachment 92572



#trackhawkiller

----------


## The_Penguin

> New whip (new turbo project)
> 
> Rich guy owned in bearspaw for the last 25 years. In the exact colour and trim I wanted. Got lucky.



Nice! '93?
I still miss my '95

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Asus VG27AQ Gaming Monitor:


Central A/C:

----------


## flipstah

Bought these thingamajigs for the Audi

----------


## rage2

> Well... I think that’s official a depression... black AMG’s to a miata??? It’s over!



I feel like I’m going to be pouring way too much money into this car. Went through it this weekend and it’s in really good shape since it never saw winter, and always garaged. Not many unmolested NA Miatas around these days, especially since this is a relatively rare Canada only SE model (the North American LE had the god awful red interior) so that’s the plan, clean it up. All the door dings, repaint it, wrap the whole car and call it a day. Gotta start hunting for stock 14” wheels with the right center caps. The interior and top is pristine, 2 small nicks with the leather, going to see if I can find a place to repair it. 

Mazda has a restoration parts program, looks to be US only. Have to see if Canadian dealers can get the parts. Could use a new ashtray. Oddly enough it’s the only interior piece that’s aged poorly. 




> My mum has an original beetle, thought about putting it in for her as I bet it is the same size.
> 
> I didn’t think THAT hard about it.



I bought a FM Bluetooth transmitter. That’ll have to do. Like I said, going to restore her to OEM. Might get a set of wheels for it, that’s the extent of the mods.

----------


## C4S

Finally! RC shops re opened, Jimny in stock!

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I feel like Im going to be pouring way too much money into this car. Went through it this weekend and its in really good shape since it never saw winter, and always garaged. Not many unmolested NA Miatas around these days, especially since this is a relatively rare Canada only SE model (the North American LE had the god awful red interior) so thats the plan, clean it up. All the door dings, repaint it, wrap the whole car and call it a day. Gotta start hunting for stock 14 wheels with the right center caps. The interior and top is pristine, 2 small nicks with the leather, going to see if I can find a place to repair it. 
> 
> Mazda has a restoration parts program, looks to be US only. Have to see if Canadian dealers can get the parts. Could use a new ashtray. Oddly enough its the only interior piece thats aged poorly. 
> 
> 
> I bought a FM Bluetooth transmitter. Thatll have to do. Like I said, going to restore her to OEM. Might get a set of wheels for it, thats the extent of the mods.



Why not wrap it first and then get it painted shortly before you sell it? It seems counter productive to cover the freshest, shiniest paint, non?

----------


## rage2

> Why not wrap it first and then get it painted shortly before you sell it? It seems counter productive to cover the freshest, shiniest paint, non?



You wrap fresh new paint so it stays flawless forever. My HPF M3 was repainted and wrapped 12 years ago. I saw the car on Friday and it looks brand new. 

Maybe you’re confused when I say wrap, I’m talking paint protection film not vinyl wrap.

----------


## gpomp

I have a set of daisies with center caps if that’s what you’re looking for

----------


## rage2

> I have a set of daisies with center caps if that’s what you’re looking for



These ones?

----------


## Kjonus

> Newly sharpened miter and table saw blades, gonna be like cutting soft butter - shout out to CalDon for their continued great work.
> 
> Attachment 92534



What does a miter or table saw blade cost to sharpen?

----------


## speedog

> What does a miter or table saw blade cost to sharpen?



My 80 to 100 tooth ones are under $30 each, they charge based upon blade size and also number of teeth. A freshly sharpened blade is a great thing, less dangerous too. Bonus is that you can usually get 7-8 sharpens out of a blade - a lot cheaper than just replacing good blades.

My last time was $56.50 including GST for an 80 tooth 10" and a 100 tooth 12" - those 2 blades new are over $350

----------


## eblend

> Maybe you’re confused when I say wrap, I’m talking paint protection film not vinyl wrap.



Any recommendations for a place for this wrap? Need to wrap my soon to be repainted crosstrek...or a new replacement car if i choose to go that way.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> You wrap fresh new paint so it stays flawless forever. My HPF M3 was repainted and wrapped 12 years ago. I saw the car on Friday and it looks brand new. 
> 
> Maybe youre confused when I say wrap, Im talking paint protection film not vinyl wrap.



Yes, I thought you meant vinyl. I call that "wrap" and I call 3M/Suntek "film".

----------


## Tik-Tok



----------


## killramos

> 



Oooof Good Choice!

That thing is awesome.

----------


## 88CRX

That’s a quality workbench!

----------


## rage2

> Any recommendations for a place for this wrap? Need to wrap my soon to be repainted crosstrek...or a new replacement car if i choose to go that way.



Shadow Tinting is my go to. 




> Yes, I thought you meant vinyl. I call that "wrap" and I call 3M/Suntek "film".



But if I say I’m going to film the car that’s even more confusing.

----------


## Tik-Tok

On sale right now for $900 (reg. $1200) at Chinook HD. Maybe other ones too, but it's not advertised online.

----------


## Rat Fink

.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Shadow Tinting is my go to. 
> 
> 
> But if I say Im going to film the car thats even more confusing.



True, but I think I would use 3M as a verb and say "Yo, I gotta get this bitch, 3M'd, Dawg!!
#AllBuildsMatter
#RespeckAllBuildzz!"

Or, words to that effect...

----------


## Disoblige

> Didn't really have a plan. It's FIL's car, he bought a new Miata after 25+ years and I thought it'd be nice to keep it in the family. Thinking of slowly replacing things, keeping it OEM, but man I wanna get some CarPlay action in there! lol
> 
> First things first is to clean the car up and see how it looks. The top is in great shape, it's always been garaged and never winter driven. If it looks pretty good polished and no chips, going to get the whole car wrapped.



Not going to clutter up your build thread, but wanted to mention here how it's funny that the Miata from Fresh Off the Boat is also a '93 Miata  :ROFL!:

----------


## rage2

> Not going to clutter up your build thread, but wanted to mention here how it's funny that the Miata from Fresh Off the Boat is also a '93 Miata



Bronze wheels, time to go shopping!

----------


## benyl

Ender 5 Plus

----------


## msommers

Very cool! What are you going to make with it?

----------


## Sentry



----------


## benyl

> Very cool! What are you going to make with it?



No clue. 

Another hobby. Hoping the kids will be interested. Already have an order for paddle board parts from my brother. Lol

----------


## dj_rice

Costco was selling these very cheap compared to others so grabbed one to further add more appliances on the counter and join the air fryer bandwagon $99

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

We use our air fryer way more than we thought we would. Makes nice crispy chicken legs a snap.

----------


## Disoblige

> Costco was selling these very cheap compared to others so grabbed one to further add more appliances on the counter and join the air fryer bandwagon $99



I wonder if it was store specific or every Costco. Anyone in Calgary see this in Costco as dj is in Edmonton?
I also couldn't see it online either.

----------


## dj_rice

> I wonder if it was store specific or every Costco. Anyone in Calgary see this in Costco as dj is in Edmonton?
> I also couldn't see it online either.



Grabbed mine from the NE Clareview Edmonton location. They had a half skid of them right at the front by the cashiers. Might go grab a couple more for Xmas gifts if theres any left

----------


## AndyL

Bike upgrade day... One outgrew his, one got jealous her bestie had one (2wheeler) and she didn't. 

Not new, not going there with bikes that barely fit for a year.

----------


## arcticcat522

Same with me. Couldn't not buy it when we saw it to match the dirt bike. I hope my kids don't become little shits. They are spoiled

----------


## Kritafo

I bought a metal detector after wanting one for a million years it seems. So far, nails, rusty nails, broken nails lol

----------


## vengie

> I bought a metal detector after wanting one for a million years it seems. So far, nails, rusty nails, broken nails lol



Sounds like you nailed that purchase

----------


## spikerS

> I bought a metal detector after wanting one for a million years it seems. So far, nails, rusty nails, broken nails lol



I have wanted one forever too. lol!

Nice buy!

----------


## ExtraSlow

#baller

----------


## AndyL

> #baller



Does white go with gold?  :ROFL!:  goddamn ballers  :Smilie:

----------


## speedog

> Does white go with gold?  goddamn ballers



Is white the new red? As far as knobs?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Yes and yes. I suspect.

----------


## nismodrifter

Husky Rack.
This should take care of most of my stuff that is currently on the floor. I think I can attach some hooks to the outside too which would solve my shovel/rake holding situation, and I'll call it a day. 
Trying to buy the least amount of shit possible for the garage while having everything nice and tidy.

» Click image for larger version

----------


## KPHMPH

> Husky Rack.
> This should take care of most of my stuff that is currently on the floor. I think I can attach some hooks to the outside too which would solve my shovel/rake holding situation, and I'll call it a day. 
> Trying to buy the least amount of shit possible for the garage while having everything nice and tidy.
> 
> » Click image for larger version




I love these shelves - I had the “Red Snap on” ones back when they came out and they’ve followed me around for 6 years now. They have taken a beating and still store all my garage shit!

----------


## ExtraSlow

Yep, this style of shelving is awesome. I bought one set from a beyond member, and one from Canadian tire I think. I keep em loaded to the tits.

----------


## KPHMPH

Birthday present finally arrive, install it today.

I’m happy, makes the DRL a big oval now  :Smilie:

----------


## spikerS

Spent the day at the vet. Paid to help the puppy.  :Frown: 

He is gonna be fine, but thankfully the bill wasn't too expensive. Must have gotten into something his body didn't like. Woke us up this morning at 6 am whining, and scratching himself like crazy. Checked him over and couldn't find anything. Ended up taking him to the animal hospital. Couple injections of steroids and anti-histamines and then just observation. He is back to his old self so, that's a relief.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Attachment 92690
> 
> I bought a metal detector after wanting one for a million years it seems. So far, nails, rusty nails, broken nails lol



That's awesome, it's always been the nerdiest thing ever but I've thought it's cool since I was a kid!

Not even seeing the fucking PINNACLE of metal detector nerddom, Gary Drayton on Curse of Oak Island, can deter me from thinking it's cool. And that guy is peak nerd haha

----------


## ShermanEF9

> Spent the day at the vet. Paid to help the puppy. 
> 
> He is gonna be fine, but thankfully the bill wasn't too expensive. Must have gotten into something his body didn't like. Woke us up this morning at 6 am whining, and scratching himself like crazy. Checked him over and couldn't find anything. Ended up taking him to the animal hospital. Couple injections of steroids and anti-histamines and then just observation. He is back to his old self so, that's a relief.



thats always a scary thing. Glad to hear the pup will be ok!

----------


## R-Audi

Picked up a new family hauler last week... super impressed with it! Hyundai Palisade Luxury.

----------


## Rocket1k78

> Picked up a new family hauler last week... super impressed with it! Hyundai Palisade Luxury.



Congrats! Never would i ever think id want a Hyundai or Kia but id take this or the telluride in a heartbeat. Crazy how far theyve come

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Congrats! Never would i ever think id want a Hyundai or Kia but id take this or the telluride in a heartbeat. Crazy how far theyve come



You never wanted a Hyundai Pony?

----------


## R-Audi

> Congrats! Never would i ever think id want a Hyundai or Kia but id take this or the telluride in a heartbeat. Crazy how far theyve come



This is my Wifes second Hyundai, first Santa Fe was quite good as well. We shopped around a few other 3 row SUV's, but liked the Palisade the most. Kia had a 30-90 day waiting list and salesman seemed completely uninterested. We got the combo we wanted within 10 days. (Luxury, White, captains chairs middle row)

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

Ordered a 4” Flopro exhaust with muffler and some new aftermarket lifetime warranty trans cooler lines for my Duramax this morning.

----------


## SkiBum5.0

> Ordered a 4” Flopro exhaust with muffler and some new aftermarket lifetime warranty trans cooler lines for my Duramax this morning.



What truck did you end up with?

----------


## firebane

> New whip (new turbo project)
> 
> Rich guy owned in bearspaw for the last 25 years. In the exact colour and trim I wanted. Got lucky.
> Attachment 92570
> Attachment 92571
> Attachment 92572



Keep and eye on the trans, axles and engine. ZJs are notorious for issues there.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> Keep and eye on the trans, axles and engine. ZJs are notorious for issues there.



He bought it for a turbo build, I'm sure he has something in mind for the drivetrain.

FWIW the only unreliable engine ever installed in a ZJ was the euro VM diesel we never got.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> What truck did you end up with?



I gave up the search and kept my 06. Just going to keep it going for another 1-2 years unless it has a major failure.

----------


## firebane

> He bought it for a turbo build, I'm sure he has something in mind for the drivetrain.
> 
> FWIW the only unreliable engine ever installed in a ZJ was the euro VM diesel we never got.



Oh I know but still a good idea to do a once over lol.

----------


## The_Penguin

> You never wanted a Hyundai Pony?



The horrendous rust problems on my 2 co-workers Ponys (Ponies?) , plus more recently the insane problems my Sister-in-law had with her Elantra and the cluster-fsck trying to get them resolved, gives me a less than 1% chance of ever buying a Hyundai/Genesis.

----------


## phreezee

Pre-orders open for Canada finally, and it's already out of stock : 
https://www.samsung.com/ca/monitors/...C49G95TSSNXZA/

----------


## tirebob

> Attachment 92690
> 
> I bought a metal detector after wanting one for a million years it seems. So far, nails, rusty nails, broken nails lol



Awesome! Something I have always been interested in too. When I was a kid an old man always walked around the parks in our small town with one and he would let me dig when he found shit. Been hooked ever since finding a little meteorite!

----------


## Shlade

> Birthday present finally arrive, install it today.
> 
> Im happy, makes the DRL a big oval now 
> 
> Attachment 92745



Very nice

----------


## Strider

It's no ego, but hard to pass up for $360

----------


## ExtraSlow

Sick whip. I like Ryobi.

----------


## hurrdurr

> It's no ego, but hard to pass up for $360



nice one

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> It's no ego, but hard to pass up for $360



I have the identical mower but without self propulsion. Has been great to me so far and run time is 2+ hours on the 6Ah battery across a variety of tools (blower, trimmer and edger) including of course the mower.

Was going to get an EGO but they are massive and the brushless ones are over double the price.

My only complaint with it is the bag is a bit too small, I have to empty it more often than I'd like before it starts dusting a bit of cut grass back onto the lawn, but it only takes ~10 seconds to take it off, dump the grass into a bin, and reinstall. Also it has 4 separate safe guards before it will turn on, so if it isn't running, you probably just missed something.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

This thread is making me appreciate my grass free yard.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

wow nice. I didn't know they have a self-propelled version now. 

Really happy with my Ryobi mower. Able to get 2-3 mows in + trimming with trimmer before I have to recharge the battery. Neighbours also really appreciate how quiet it is. Just waiting for the blower to go on-sale.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> wow nice. I didn't know they have a self-propelled version now. 
> 
> Really happy with my Ryobi mower. Able to get 2-3 mows in + trimming with trimmer before I have to recharge the battery. Neighbours also really appreciate how quiet it is. Just waiting for the blower to go on-sale.



The 40V blower is incredibly cheap, I think $108 every day for a bare tool. If you need one just go for it  :Burn Out:

----------


## roopi

> wow nice. I didn't know they have a self-propelled version now. 
> 
> Really happy with my Ryobi mower. Able to get 2-3 mows in + trimming with trimmer before I have to recharge the battery. Neighbours also really appreciate how quiet it is. Just waiting for the blower to go on-sale.



20 percent off coupon scam currently on Ryobi products. See RFD for details.

----------


## Aleks

> Picked up a new family hauler last week... super impressed with it! Hyundai Palisade Luxury. 
> 
> Attachment 92766



Had ours since December. Same trim, white interior, bench middle. Really nothing came close to how nice these are for the $$$ back then.

----------


## R-Audi

> Had ours since December. Same trim, white interior, bench middle. Really nothing came close to how nice these are for the $$$ back then.



Great to drive as well.. smooth, cushy and lots of bells and whistles. The complete opposite of my 4Runner.

----------


## JordanEG6

New shoes for the E this week. Shout out to Bob and Steve at Urban X for the quality service!

----------


## jaylo

> New shoes for the E this week. Shout out to Bob and Steve at Urban X for the quality service!



 
@JordanEG6
 I have an OEM side rocker panel trim sitting in the box for 12 years that will complement this build. Also a full set of interior LED lighting from superbrightLEDs.

----------


## SKR

> New shoes for the E this week. Shout out to Bob and Steve at Urban X for the quality service!



Attaboy with the white letters out. The only way to go.

----------


## ExtraSlow

As the wise David Puddy said, it's the playoffs, ya gotta support your team.

----------


## killramos

Box of toys for my rack setup. All I really needed was the fibre patch cable, which hopefully works because I really have no idea what I needed, to be able to move my ONT into my rack. So that and a fibre coupler were pretty cheap.

Picked up a couple PDU’s for the rack since they were dirt cheap (38 bucks for 8 ports). And some cable management stuff to layer in to hopefully clean some stuff up a bit and to hit free shipping.

If anyone hasn’t ordered from FS. It’s an experience haha. They have reps who are emailing you minutes later, one in particularly was trying to squeeze out a company contact from me to try and bet a new company contact from me. Stuff came quickly and duties were fair (nothing surprising).

----------


## tirebob

> New shoes for the E this week. Shout out to Bob and Steve at Urban X for the quality service!



Hell yeah man! I love doing the odd stuff... Thanks for bringing this my way!

----------


## SKR

Got my first issue of Truck Hub Magazine in the mail today. "Magazine in the mail" is something that probably doesn't get said in too many sentences in 2020.

----------


## ramminghard

> Bought this because it's pretty much all time low and I have FOMO when it's a good deal. 
> Performs better than the Yeti Tundra 45.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OOS, but buy now and think later. CC won't get charged until it ships.
> 
> Attachment 91610
> ...



Any reviews on the cooler? Looks to be on sale again.

----------


## FraserB

> Any reviews on the cooler? Looks to be on sale again.



Where is it on sale? Still showing as $500 for me

----------


## D'z Nutz

> Where is it on sale? Still showing as $500 for me



It's showing $295.44 for me.

----------


## ercchry

> It's showing $295.44 for me.



Haha, I’ve clicked this 3 times now, there, not, then there again

----------


## bjstare

Still showing on sale for me too. I like it, but I have exactly zero use cases for that thing.

----------


## FraserB

Now it’s showing. I’d use it for sure, but it comes so late that the season is almost done by then

----------


## taemo

been looking for a titanium bike for a while and was about to give up finding my size then this popped up on Facebook. grabbed it right away.
scarry fast, even freewheeling it just picks up speed with the dura-ace wheels

----------


## D'z Nutz

Fucking sweet! I've wanted a titanium bike for a while, but I wouldn't feel comfortable storing in a shared bike room.

----------


## taemo

> Fucking sweet! I've wanted a titanium bike for a while, but I wouldn't feel comfortable storing in a shared bike room.



haha yeah right now I'm storing this bike in our spare guestroom, there's been times I've had 3 bikes in our kitchen/living room since our garage is still getting built but the Argon and Rove will be stored inside the basement.

since this will be my fun bike for the next 5-10 years, I decided to go 'reasonably' all out
» Click image for larger version
» Click image for larger version

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Any reviews on the cooler? Looks to be on sale again.



 
@ramminghard
 i'm late to the party but I bought one and I like it. I pre-cooled it on a saturday night, packed it sunday morning and used it as satellite storage (opened 2 times a day, maybe 3) and when I unpacked it Wednesday night there was still lots of ice inside. I had loose bagged ice and a few frozen 500ml water bottles. It would have easily held that ice till Friday without any top-up.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

I got a toaster. It has long slots.

----------


## adam c

> I got a toaster. It has long slots.



Unless it’s minimum $100 slice this doesn’t belong here

----------


## nismodrifter

cover. My patio is covered, no real weather exposure, hoping it just keeps the exterior nice and clean/ready for use.

----------


## kJUMP

> haha yeah right now I'm storing this bike in our spare guestroom, there's been times I've had 3 bikes in our kitchen/living room since our garage is still getting built but the Argon and Rove will be stored inside the basement.
> 
> since this will be my fun bike for the next 5-10 years, I decided to go 'reasonably' all out
> » Click image for larger version
> » Click image for larger version



great choice with DA but why the ultegra levers?

----------


## taemo

> great choice with DA but why the ultegra levers?



running Ultegra FD and RD, didn't think it was worth it going DA shifters but now you're making me wish I did for a 100$ more haha.
do you have any experience with DA levers?

----------


## kJUMP

> running Ultegra FD and RD, didn't think it was worth it going DA shifters but now you're making me wish I did for a 100$ more haha.
> do you have any experience with DA levers?



nope i run full ultegra, don't think i've even rode a bike with DA lol. i just thought it seemed funny based on your pics but didn't realize your FD/RD set up. actually maybe you should get only one lever DA and keep the other ultegra, so then all your components will be evenly split haha

----------


## Tik-Tok

Finally came, after 3 months on the wait list.

----------


## taemo

> nope i run full ultegra, don't think i've even rode a bike with DA lol. i just thought it seemed funny based on your pics but didn't realize your FD/RD set up. actually maybe you should get only one lever DA and keep the other ultegra, so then all your components will be evenly split haha



lol. I might upgrade the levers and the derailleurs next year since I'm looking to upgrade my other bike to 105/Ultegra

----------


## G

Nice Concept2!

----------


## KPHMPH

Good old Richie brothers....

----------


## FraserB

> Good old Richie brothers....



Do the pickups usually go for reasonable prices? I’m on the lookout for a 3/4 ton and wouldn’t mind an ex-fleet unit as I only use the truck to tow and drive the dog around in now really

----------


## KPHMPH

Not bad, 7k for it..... everything on Kijiji was 10k +

----------


## killramos

Finally got sick of half ass mini and portable shop vacs and “splurged” on this full size 6HP unit. 

Works great so far (had it strapped to a drywall sander most of the day today).

----------


## gmc72

Got tired of sweating my balls off:

Got it second hand from a friend of my wife's.

Less ball sweat last night!!

----------


## 90_Shelby

Scored some teak patio furniture on the cheap for my newly finished front patio and garden.

----------


## tirebob

Nice! I love the teak...

This said, I have to ask. Do you use it or is it more a lawn display? I could never sit out front of my house and relax. The last thing I want when I am chilling is to worry about every one of my neighbours wanting to chat and staring at me as they walk by. I think I would have a full blown anxiety attack and just run inside, pull the curtains and hide in the basement! lol! Working day in and day out directly with the public going close to 40 years will do that to ya...  :Cry:

----------


## 90_Shelby

We'll use it, that was part of the consideration of putting in the space. In the evening we often found ourselves sitting on the front step (West facing) and I'm often siting in a lawn chair while the kids play in the front yard. Fortunately our front yard is a decent size and has a bit of a hill so the patio isn't right on the sidewalk when neighbours walk by.

----------


## benyl

Replaced the generator on my new 20 year old jalopy. Had to get a longer belt as I upgraded to a 130amp.

----------


## Disoblige

21' ladder from Canadian Tire for $139.99
Friggin amazing ladder around the house and stores so small.
I am so impressed and love this thing.

----------


## Buster

> Scored some teak patio furniture on the cheap for my newly finished front patio and garden.



That looks fantastic

----------


## austic

> 21' ladder from Canadian Tire for $139.99
> Friggin amazing ladder around the house and stores so small.
> I am so impressed and love this thing.



Thanks for the heads up. just went and bought one. was looking for one for a while and that is a fantastic price.

- - - Updated - - -




> Scored some teak patio furniture on the cheap for my newly finished front patio and garden.



if you dont mind me asking what did you pay? I have the exact same set I am going to put on Kijiji /Facebook marketplace and have no idea where to price it.

----------


## Disoblige

> Thanks for the heads up. just went and bought one. was looking for one for a while and that is a fantastic price.



No problem and yes, amazing price and good quality ladder.

----------


## 90_Shelby

> if you dont mind me asking what did you pay? I have the exact same set I am going to put on Kijiji /Facebook marketplace and have no idea where to price it.



$250 for everything. 

When I looked for the same chairs online I found them for $1000 USD new.  :dunno:

----------


## vengie

> 21' ladder from Canadian Tire for $139.99
> Friggin amazing ladder around the house and stores so small.
> I am so impressed and love this thing.



Whats the ladder's max height in an A-frame configuration??

----------


## sabad66

> Whats the ladder's max height in an A-frame configuration??



Looks like 9’6” (column on the right is the 21’ model, left is the 17’ model):


I bought this same ladder about a year ago for the same price but haven’t used it until recently. Worked great for cleaning gutters... used it in both extension and A frame mode. Would also highly recommend it especially at this price.

----------


## vengie

> Looks like 9’6” (column on the right is the 21’ model, left is the 17’ model):
> 
> 
> I bought this same ladder about a year ago for the same price but haven’t used it until recently. Worked great for cleaning gutters... used it in both extension and A frame mode. Would also highly recommend it especially at this price.



Damn! Looks like I'm off to buy a ladder.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Costco carries a name brand version of this ladder. The obvious difference is that it has rollerblade style wheels on one side to help move the ladder around.

----------


## killramos

> Costco carries a name brand version of this ladder. The obvious difference is that it has rollerblade style wheels on one side to help move the ladder around.



I have this. Great ladder.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

I finally found me a new truck. 08 SLT loaded minus backup camera, 105k. Local purchase had to fend off a bunch of others offering over asking to claim. Hate the wheels but brand new tires.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Which engine? Good price of that's in good shape, but with you I'll bet it is.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> Which engine? Good price of that's in good shape, but with you I'll bet it is.



Duramax of course. Truck has 0km since dealer service too, freshly detailed and all. Topper included. It’s in very nice shape compared to most 12 year old trucks. The owner was definitely a little emotional letting it go but I promised him it would be taken care of.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Good lord that's a good deal. I'm hoping to sell my gas truck in worse shape for more soon.

----------


## killramos

Did he post her price that I didn’t see haha

Nice looking truck though!

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Did he post her price that I didnt see haha
> 
> Nice looking truck though!



This^
At any rate, barely broken in for a DirtyMax. Ssssmokkinnnn deal!

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

I paid around $30k. Not great but not $38k+GST+fees Carters was asking for an identical truck two months ago that sold very quickly.

----------


## killramos

Great truck for a great price then. I wouldn’t feel bad about that price at all.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Maybe I'm hallucinating again. I'll ask ZenOps to increase my medication again.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Maybe I'm hallucinating again. I'll ask ZenOps to increase my medication again.



I think it's pretty clear that he's out of medication...

----------


## Disoblige

Tired of using corded floor vacs, or central vac. Looking forward to this for a while, lol.

----------


## 01RedDX

.

----------


## killramos

Nothing like getting halfway through a project and realizing your saw won’t make it though your baseboards...

Cheap little fucker, but surprisingly competent. I might even Kijiji it when the project is over lol

----------


## dj_rice

> Fossil Gen 5 Garrett
> 
> Attachment 93739



Was that watch part of the Fossil blowout thread I'm seeing on RFD?

----------


## 01RedDX

.

----------


## Ekliptix

Dog anti-bark collar. Doesn't zap them. Beeps. If it barks again, longer beep. If again, beep plus vibration, etc. Surprisingly, after 48hrs it appears to work! My dog is confused when the unit activates. Just ordered a second one for his barky sister. Each dog is 100lbs+, 18 months old.


Oil and filter change on my Honda Foreman 450 ES ATV. $75. Ouch.


New battery for the ATV


Oil filter removal tool, since I found the filter on my 8.1L GMC gas engine is a little tough to get at, and it was on hella tight from the prev owner.

----------


## SkiBum5.0

Holy Christmas that ATv oil change kit is spendy. Did you have to overnight it from Japan?

----------


## XylathaneGTR

> Dog anti-bark collar. Doesn't zap them. Beeps. If it barks again, longer beep. If again, beep plus vibration, etc. Surprisingly, after 48hrs it appears to work! My dog is confused when the unit activates. Just ordered a second one for his barky sister. Each dog is 100lbs+, 18 months old.



We've got a very similar-looking collar for our bulldog. Does it have a non-standard battery size (about same dia as an AA, but about 1/3rd the length)?. If so - if your dog is active the battery can shake loose quite easily, FYI. I've been on the hunt for another beeping collar for a while now - would you mind shooting over a link?

----------


## Ekliptix

> We've got a very similar-looking collar for our bulldog. Does it have a non-standard battery size (about same dia as an AA, but about 1/3rd the length)?. If so - if your dog is active the battery can shake loose quite easily, FYI. I've been on the hunt for another beeping collar for a while now - would you mind shooting over a link?



This one has a built in rechargeable battery. They claim about 14 days between charges.
Here's the link: https://www.amazon.ca/DogRook-Rechar...upplies&sr=1-1

- - - Updated - - -




> Why wouldn't they? Seems convenient to me.



I hate dragging around and storing the hose.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Holy Christmas that ATv oil change kit is spendy. Did you have to overnight it from Japan?



#GenuineHondaOil is probably almost $20/L

----------


## The_Rural_Juror



----------


## 16hypen3sp

Picked this up. Westwind by Kustom Koach. Manufactured right here in Red Deer when Travelaire had their manufacturing plant here. I bought it from a woman who worked the majority of her life there. One of the drafting guys and his wife designed the trailer. All documentation including drawings are in the trailer, even with the designers hand writing on the drafting plans. They built a total of 30 of these... 15 for this line and 15 for the Rustler line. The drawings have a date of Aug 3 2000 and this was built in 2001. Pretty cool to see all the documentation. Big slide out on it. It's in really nice shape. First trailer with a slide out that I've owned. Really opens things up! It's perfect for me and the wife. Finally have a bed... previous trailer only had a fold down couch.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Nice trailer. what are the weights?

----------


## 16hypen3sp

> Nice trailer. what are the weights?

----------


## ZenOps

One a day plus immunity support.

Zinc and extra vitamin C in gummy form. Tastes sour, that's how you know its got the C. Literally the best $12 you can spend if it reduces symptoms for two weeks to agonizing five months for some.

----------


## AndyL

UMIDIGI A7 Pro


It's actually not as bad as the low end Samsung etc I test drove and decided against.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Attachment 93762



I'm jelly of modern holding tank sizes. The only beef I have with my vintage trailer, it's got 45gal potable, 10gal grey, and 13gal black.

----------


## G-ZUS

Got ME to price beat best buy on this printer. Not a bad deal for $129

----------


## firebane

Wasn't really looking for a diesel but trying to find a crew cab short box for a good price wasn't very easy. So found what I wanted in a diesel for a good price and picked it up.

2004.5 Silverado with the LLY. Yes I know all about the LBZ and LLY beef but I don't care.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> Wasn't really looking for a diesel but trying to find a crew cab short box for a good price wasn't very easy. So found what I wanted in a diesel for a good price and picked it up.
> 
> 2004.5 Silverado with the LLY. Yes I know all about the LBZ and LLY beef but I don't care.



Anything is better than a LB7.

You can convert the 5 speed to a 6 speed with not a ton of work, LLY mechanically is very similar to LBZ anyway.

----------


## firebane

> Anything is better than a LB7.
> 
> You can convert the 5 speed to a 6 speed with not a ton of work, LLY mechanically is very similar to LBZ anyway.



Man its crazy how big the diesel world is with these trucks and all the stuff you can do to them. I think when people say "owning a diesel is expensive" they aren't referring to the maintenance they are talking about all the aftermarket stuff.

----------


## shakalaka

Pre-ordered the Samsung Fold 2.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> Pre-ordered the Samsung Fold 2.



Are you leasing that?

----------


## Buster

> Pre-ordered the Samsung Fold 2.



Looks cool, but I think too thicc for me.

I dont like my phone to be the largest thing in my pants.

----------


## killramos

> Looks cool, but I think too thicc for me.
> 
> I dont like my phone to be the largest thing in my pants.



I always pictured Buster as a big wallet kind of guy

----------


## benyl

> Are you leasing that?



Next thread: "Shakalaka house of phones"

----------


## dirtsniffer

> I always pictured Buster as a big wallet kind of guy

----------


## shakalaka

> Looks cool, but I think too thicc for me.
> 
> I dont like my phone to be the largest thing in my pants.



It won't be in my case so we're good there.  :thumbs up: 

Was gonna say, you should get it - at least try it out and can return it if you don't like it. It it replaces two devices for you, then maybe it'll be worth the extra weight/size.

Every time I've tried to replace my iPhone though, I've gone back to it so I doubt this time will be any different but I had to give it a shot for a few months at least.

----------


## XylathaneGTR

> It won't be in my case so we're good there. 
> 
> Was gonna say, you should get it - at least try it out and can return it if you don't like it. It it replaces two devices for you, then maybe it'll be worth the extra weight/size.
> 
> Every time I've tried to replace my iPhone though, I've gone back to it so I doubt this time will be any different but I had to give it a shot for a few months at least.



He can just pick it up off of you when you sell it in 2 months - everyone wins!

----------


## Buster

> I always pictured Buster as a big wallet kind of guy



edited for 
@beyond_ban

----------


## JfuckinC

> Attachment 93919




What you lookin at there? 2015 something..

----------


## beyond_ban

> What you lookin at there? 2015 something..



That an F12 out of Quebec?

Nice spec 

https://www.autotrader.ca/a/ferrari/...=3_4_4&sprx=50

----------


## Buster

> What you lookin at there? 2015 something..






> That an F12 out of Quebec?
> 
> Nice spec 
> 
> https://www.autotrader.ca/a/ferrari/...=3_4_4&sprx=50



pay attention to whats actually on your screen when taking pics, lol

----------


## beyond_ban

> pay attention to whats actually on your screen when taking pics, lol



I refuse to believe that wasn't a strategic humble brag "slip"

----------


## Buster

> I refuse to believe that wasn't a strategic humble brag "slip"



Wouldn't that jsut be a regular brag, not a humble brag?

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

I wouldn't call a Prada a humble bag.

----------


## beyond_ban

> Wouldn't that jsut be a regular brag, not a humble brag?



My lack of English prowess proves to be my undoing, yes that would certainly just be a regular old flex on the peasants.

EDIT: for 
@Buster
's edit

Only $900k USD on an old Porsche? Try harder sir.

----------


## Buster

> My lack of English prowess proves to be my undoing, yes that would certainly just be a regular old flex on the peasants.
> 
> EDIT: for 
> @Buster
> 's edit
> 
> Only $900k USD on an old Porsche? Try harder sir.



Looking back at that pic, I'm actually impressed that your car detection skills are good enough for like, 8 almost black pixels in a blob on the edge of a phone pic with zero identifying marks.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

I got the 2015 as well but didn't want to assist in the humility. Why do you like buying vehicles from weird France?

----------


## Buster

> I got the 2015 as well but didn't want to assist in the humility. Why do you like buying vehicles from weird France?



I have an autotrader window open permanently, my autorader view history is more extensive than my porn history.

----------


## JfuckinC

> I have an autotrader window open permanently, my autorader view history is more extensive than my porn history.



Haha, I’m the same. More so kijiji, my wife gets mad at my kijiji screen time..

I was just curious what a man of your stature was shopping  :Love:

----------


## ExtraSlow

Did you just call him short?

----------


## Buster

> Haha, I’m the same. More so kijiji, my wife gets mad at my kijiji screen time..
> 
> I was just curious what a man of your stature was shopping



lol...nothing really right now. Maybe in the spring I'll see what's going on.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Hey guys. I found this PlayStation Plus card on my shelf that has never been used. Does it still work? If so, does anyone want it?

----------


## Buster

Will that work for PS5....wait a second....

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

I don't know if it will work with the PS5. I'm not even sure what it's for. Not kidding about it never being used. I will just throw this out if no one wants it.

----------


## ercchry

> I don't know if it will work with the PS5. I'm not even sure what it's for. Not kidding about it never being used. I will just throw this out if no one wants it.



Okay... I sorta like you again  :ROFL!:

----------


## Buster

> I don't know if it will work with the PS5. I'm not even sure what it's for. Not kidding about it never being used. I will just throw this out if no one wants it.



This is fucking hilarious. You owe me a keyboard.




> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to The_Rural_Juror again.

----------


## brucebanner

> This is fucking hilarious. You owe me a keyboard.



Take the PS plus card and see if you can trade for a keyboard on kijiji. Don't think anyone will think that's a lowball.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to The_Rural_Juror again.



Got you covered. Also ercchry by accident, lol. Damn people quoting entire photo's.

----------


## ercchry

Accidental rep is the sweetest rep  :Love:

----------


## tirebob

Picked up this sweet kitschy brass switchblade belt buckle off the marketplace... Will fit in my vintage knife display cabinet swimmingly!

----------


## firebane

> I don't know if it will work with the PS5. I'm not even sure what it's for. Not kidding about it never being used. I will just throw this out if no one wants it.



Will I see you around some day trying to sell that to me in a get rich scheme? I may low ball you with some old pop cans bottles.

----------


## Team_Mclaren

Sales guy told me this European SUV is perfect to tow my bicycle.

----------


## ExtraSlow

That makes me giggle like an Asian schoolgirl. I like this feeling.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> Will I see you around some day trying to sell that to me in a get rich scheme? I may low ball you with some old pop cans bottles.



I do have a nice Cherry MX Brown Corsair keyboard for sale?  :dunno:

----------


## firebane

> I do have a nice Cherry MX Brown Corsair keyboard for sale?



I'll pass on the keyboard but I do have to wonder why you are looking at mail order brides and in cognito mode at that  :ROFL!:

----------


## dj_rice

I'll take the PSN Card if its still avail

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> I'll pass on the keyboard but I do have to wonder why you are looking at mail order brides and in cognito mode at that



It's a wiki article. So judgey.

- - - Updated - - -




> I'll take the PSN Card if its still avail



Pm'd you the top secret code. Thnx for the herpes.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Pre-ordered the Samsung Fold 2.



I wonder if it's any good. My buddy bought the Moto Razr and it was a colossal piece of shit. Like EPIC level piece of shit in every single way except the feel of the body.

----------


## bjstare

> I wonder if it's any good. My buddy bought the Moto Razr and it was a colossal piece of shit. Like EPIC level piece of shit in every single way except the feel of the body.



0% surprise here.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> 0% surprise here.



Yes but it's SO bad it's amazing it even got released for production/sale.

----------


## shakalaka

> I wonder if it's any good. My buddy bought the Moto Razr and it was a colossal piece of shit. Like EPIC level piece of shit in every single way except the feel of the body.



Heard the same thing about the Moto Razr that's why never bothered with it. The Fold 1 was actually not bad at all - I had two of them. It had some issues which the Fold 2 has apparently fixed so that'll be interesting to see.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

The shutter on my old single-coated 65mm Super Angulon packed it in so I picked up a minty late-production multicoated unit from a rather angry Florida Man who was confused by things such as "Paypal" and Shipping rates".




Also in a fit of madness I pre-ordered the LomoGraflok Instax Wide back because there's nothing stupider than taking ten minutes to set up a camera to shoot instant film. I am that idiot.

----------


## eblend

Picked up two new cars yesterday, one for myself and one for dad for his retirement present (his choice). Got the Subaru at Scott Subaru in Red Deer (Thanks Ryan King) and Mitsubishi at Bow Mitsubishi (Thanks Moe and Guy)

2020 Subaru Forester Sport for myself
2020 Mitsubishi Outlander ES for dad

----------


## ExtraSlow

You guys don't fuck around with the face masks. Wow.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> You guys don't fuck around with the face masks. Wow.



LoL, when I zoom in, it looks almost like a swarm of bees perfectly on their faces!

----------


## eblend

> You guys don't fuck around with the face masks. Wow.



Got to stay safe!

----------


## shakalaka

> Picked up two new cars yesterday, one for myself and one for dad for his retirement present (his choice). Got the Subaru at Scott Subaru in Red Deer (Thanks Ryan King) and Mitsubishi at Bow Mitsubishi (Thanks Moe and Guy)
> 
> 2020 Subaru Forester Sport for myself
> 2020 Mitsubishi Outlander ES for dad




That's wonderful! Congrats.

----------


## 2020

Congrats, Get some PPF on them ASAP

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

He could have had ANY vehicle and he picked a mitsu? Should have shown him the what suv should i buy threads.

----------


## taemo

> The shutter on my old single-coated 65mm Super Angulon packed it in so I picked up a minty late-production multicoated unit from a rather angry Florida Man who was confused by things such as "Paypal" and Shipping rates".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also in a fit of madness I pre-ordered the LomoGraflok Instax Wide back because there's nothing stupider than taking ten minutes to set up a camera to shoot instant film. I am that idiot.



sweet, is the instax wide back only for graflex or any 4x5 cameras? 
I was waiting for someone to make one years ago and if I can use one on a regular 4x5 camera, I might get another field 4x5 camera.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> sweet, is the instax wide back only for graflex or any 4x5 cameras? 
> I was waiting for someone to make one years ago and if I can use one on a regular 4x5 camera, I might get another field 4x5 camera.



Works on anything with a Graflok back! So most current field cameras and some older ones as well. Even a cheap Intrepid will do.

https://petapixel.com/2020/09/02/the...ormat-cameras/

----------


## Xtrema



----------


## adam c

x2 cause 2 cars

https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/e...?rrec=true#spc

----------


## eblend

> He could have had ANY vehicle and he picked a mitsu? Should have shown him the what suv should i buy threads.



He has a few very important requirements and this vehicle fit the bill.

1. Long ass warranty. As he is retired with bad knees, he doesn't want to fuck around with cars anymore, something he has been doing most of his life.
2. Lay flat seats with enough room to sleep in the back. He goes fishing and sometimes stays overnight, vehicle is long enough and all seats fold flat so it works well for that. 
3. Price. I showed him a few vehicles that met the criteria above, but he liked the Mitsubishi the most, as he felt you get the most bang for your buck. Worked out for me too as I was working on a budget. I know they don't have the best reputation, but hopefully thinks work out in the long term.
4. Added bonus that made this vehicle work for him. 1. Cloth seats, hates leather 2.AWD 3.Dual Climate control, dad always hot, mom freezing 4.Basic. Aside from the 8" infotainment system, there really isn't much to this vehicle in terms of any other assists or anything. He is old school, he said he doesn't even want to use the backup camera...but we will see.
 
I am sure there are many more great SUVs out there, but from my research for him into the lay flat seats option, not that many have them, and are more upscale.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Obviously didn't drive a Tesla.  :Smilie: . Just kidding. Good on ya to show appreciation for ye pops.


https://www.tesmat.com/?gclid=CjwKCA...hoCDzEQAvD_BwE

----------


## ShermanEF9

Picked up a snowblower this morning. Honda HS520AS. Should be a great little machine for winter. Got a good deal on it too.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Subway app has a BOGO deal rn. Slap the two subs together to make a double everything sub to impress the ladies.

----------


## jwslam

https://www.amazon.ca/HS200P3-Lighti...ef_=ast_sto_dp

$54.99

----------


## blownz

> Picked up two new cars yesterday, one for myself and one for dad for his retirement present (his choice). Got the Subaru at Scott Subaru in Red Deer (Thanks Ryan King) and Mitsubishi at Bow Mitsubishi (Thanks Moe and Guy)
> 
> 2020 Subaru Forester Sport for myself
> 2020 Mitsubishi Outlander ES for dad
> 
> Attachment 94068



No one is going to comment on the blackface???

Congrats on the new vehicle!  :thumbs up:

----------


## spikerS

Decided to splurge today and spend $18 on a pack of double masters magic cards.

Imagine my surprise when I pull these 2 cards out of that pack and score $270.

I will have no more luck this year.

----------


## eglove

Nice crack!

----------


## adam c

> Decided to splurge today and spend $18 on a pack of double masters magic cards.
> 
> Imagine my surprise when I pull these 2 cards out of that pack and score $270.
> 
> I will have no more luck this year.



No obscure background yacht purchase?

----------


## killramos

I should really find out if some kid on the internet wants to buy my yu gi oh cards from when I was 8

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> No obscure background yacht purchase?



Who does that? That's so tacky. I bought one of these to contribute to 3Q revenues.

----------


## benyl

I also just contributed to Q3 profit.

----------


## mr2mike

And an LV face shield?

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> And an LV face shield?



No, it's a wall charger for rich people.

----------


## Disoblige

> No, it's a wall charger for rich people.



rookie, look deeper.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> rookie, look deeper.



I don't know what you are talking about.

----------


## 90_Shelby

I borrowed a dragy and ran some decent times this past week with my vehicles so I ordered one up from Amazon.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Congratulations! That's totally SAVAGE GARDEN yo! Don't forget to select the $95 red seat belt option!

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Can you get a Trackhawk with red knobs? I heard that was the hot ticket these days.

----------


## 90_Shelby

> Congratulations! That's totally SAVAGE GARDEN yo! Don't forget to select the $95 red seat belt option!






> Can you get a Trackhawk with red knobs? I heard that was the hot ticket these days.



What are you guys, students? Demonic red, Laguna leather interior.



And thanks for the inquiries on the dragy, Jeep broke into the 11’s and the wagon was .04 seconds off from breaking into the 11’s.

----------


## Rocket1k78

> I also just contributed to Q3 profit.
> 
> Attachment 94145



Well played with the LV face mask  :ROFL!:  :ROFL!:  :ROFL!:

----------


## A790

Switched it up and bought some XAW. Yeehaw.

----------


## 01RedDX

.

----------


## AndyL

Popping some blue tara already  :Drool:

----------


## The_Penguin

> Popping some blue tara already



WTF am I looking at?

----------


## AndyL

> WTF am I looking at?



Seeds for my chia pet of course  :Big Grin:

----------


## spikerS

Bought a new to me circular saw off a fellow beyonder.



I lowballed him, but he then further discounted it. I don't think he knows how negotiations work...but he did say that there had to be a healthy heaping of public shaming...so here it is...

----------


## AndyL

> Popping some blue tara already






> WTF am I looking at?



Ok less sarcastic answer- 

Some seeds that run about 70$/3pk normally if you can find em. Bunch of 20+yr old OG limited release bodhi strains. 

The blue tara's were a surprise addition and I'm super excited  :Big Grin: 

https://www.seedsman.com/en/blue-tara-regular-seeds#

----------


## The_Penguin

> Ok less sarcastic answer- 
> 
> Some seeds that run about 70$/3pk normally if you can find em. Bunch of 20+yr old OG limited release bodhi strains. 
> 
> The blue tara's were a surprise addition and I'm super excited 
> 
> https://www.seedsman.com/en/blue-tara-regular-seeds#



Ahh ok makes sense now.

----------


## adam c

Without that link I still wouldn’t have know wtf you were talking about

----------


## shakalaka

This came in yesterday since my pre-order. Been playing around with it, so far so good. 


And also ordered me a Panerai 505. Had been a while since a watch buy as last was my Aston Martin Tag Heuer that I bought along with the car.

----------


## Rocket1k78

> This came in yesterday since my pre-order. Been playing around with it, so far so good. 
> 
> 
> And also ordered me a Panerai 505. Had been a while since a watch buy as last was my Aston Martin Tag Heuer that I bought along with the car.



If i wasnt stuck with apple id be all over that, how do you like it so far?

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> If i wasnt stuck with apple id be all over that, how do you like it so far?



A Panerai 505 doesn't do 99% of things that the Apple watch does according to the Apple presentation last week.

----------


## shakalaka

> This came in yesterday since my pre-order. Been playing around with it, so far so good. 
> 
> 
> And also ordered me a Panerai 505. Had been a while since a watch buy as last was my Aston Martin Tag Heuer that I bought along with the car.



lol.

After 4 days of use, I put the SIM back on my iPhone to play around with iOS 14 and widgets etc and now I don't want to go back to the Fold. Don't get me wrong it's a great phone as far as innovation and technology is concerned. It's MUCH better than the first iteration and feels much more solid. BUT it's just not a convenient phone to carry around on a daily basis due to weight and size (fatness) issues. At least for me. I have been golfing a lot lately and try to walk to court from my office and otherwise stay on my feet as much as I can and it's just not convenient to carry it around. It's really noticeable all the time. I haven't decided what I want to do with it for sure yet and might still end up keeping it but right now it's not looking good.

And part of it is also the fact that I too have all Mac related products and being stuck in the iOS there are associated inconveniences.
- - - Updated - - -




> A Panerai 505 doesn't do 99% of things that the Apple watch does according to the Apple presentation last week.



haha. I have that too but never wear it.

----------


## sabad66

$34 shipped from costco.ca. might be cheaper in store but i'll see when i go there next.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> $34 shipped from costco.ca. might be cheaper in store but i'll see when i go there next.



I believe I got one for $27 in store so barely a difference.
Fucking thing is so adorable, I shit my pants and sat in it leaving me to tell my coworkers that I'd sat on a pumpkin pie on the train...
They bought it.

I think this will rampant sell out, but I'm no Tickle Me Elmo predictor.

----------


## sabad66

> I believe I got one for $27 in store so barely a difference.
> Fucking thing is so adorable, I shit my pants and sat in it leaving me to tell my coworkers that I'd sat on a pumpkin pie on the train...
> They bought it.
> 
> I think this will rampant sell out, but I'm no Tickle Me Elmo predictor.



I ended up going to the store after work since I forgot I was out of coffee beans and grabbed one there to save the $5.

Indeed these things are cute as hell! also bigger than I thought it was based on the pic but not too bad. Excited to give it to my kiddo tomorrow but thinking I might grab another one for my office as well

----------


## adam c

What does it do?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> What does it do?



Nothing. It's a beanbag body with a head that's somewhat disappointingly hard plastic. You can move its arms to "do the hands thing Little Buddy" but it's predominantly inanimate.

----------


## Darell_n

Bought a new golf cart. (very limited production 2020 COVID model)

----------


## ExtraSlow

It's great that you dudes are all buying Disney branded stuffed animals now.

----------


## Chester

> It's great that you dudes are all buying Disney branded stuffed animals now.



"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to ExtraSlow again."

----------


## s dime

> Bought a new golf cart. (very limited production 2020 COVID model)



Awesome. I’ve been thinking about one of these, I just don’t know how to move it around with the camping trailer behind the truck already. I don’t like the rocket launcher look with the machine up high.

----------


## brucebanner

Sold the tundra last month, was just driving the Malibu in the mean time but picked this up as a daily/winter duty.

----------


## Clever

Replacing Wildpeak AT3’s on my truck, amazing service from 
@tirebob
 and the crew at Urban X.

----------


## adam c

> Sold the tundra last month, was just driving the Malibu in the mean time but picked this up as a daily/winter duty.



This is really about dog in the background isn't it

----------


## schurchill39

> This is really about dog in the background isn't it



Cute pooch

----------


## firebane

> This is really about dog in the background isn't it



Good dog owners will always buy bigger things for their dogs to be comfortable.

Do I really need a crew cab truck? No. But my dog is super happy.

----------


## Buster

Coravin Model Eleven

----------


## suntan

Just LOL at not finishing an entire bottle of wine in one sitting.

----------


## Buster

> Just LOL at not finishing an entire bottle of wine in one sitting.



I'm fat enough.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I'm fat enough.



Have you tried not drinking alone?

----------


## brucebanner

> This is really about dog in the background isn't it



Garage door is open, she's standing her post. She adds everything to the picture though. 




> Cute pooch



Thanks 




> Good dog owners will always buy bigger things for their dogs to be comfortable.
> 
> Do I really need a crew cab truck? No. But my dog is super happy.



She's been driven in something small like when I had a golf R, that malibu peaking in the back, to mid sized suv, full sized trucks and now the tahoe too.

She just likes getting out for drives in anything haha.

----------


## Buster

> Have you tried not drinking alone?



I dont drink much at all, which is the issue at hand.

----------


## killramos

When I price out the value of wine I throw out versus the cost of that thing, what I am realizing is a clearly need to drink more expensive wine.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I dont drink much at all, which is the issue at hand.



I can help with that.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> I can help with that.



He only drinks classy stuff.

----------


## suntan

Party at Buster's house.

----------


## Buster

> When I price out the value of wine I throw out versus the cost of that thing, what I am realizing is a clearly need to drink more expensive wine.



I've turned into a wine collector rather than a wine drinker. If I can grab a glass or two, then I'll drink more.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

My favourite part of Buster is that's not an avatar.

----------


## suntan

Request for mods to change Buster to Baller.

----------


## killramos

> I've turned into a wine collector rather than a wine drinker. If I can grab a glass or two, then I'll drink more.



Makes sense to me.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Whilst you all celebrate Buster's wealth; you should know that the Coravin needle may have an alternate function for motivating debtors. Yes, yes pliers are cheaper but they rust.

----------


## Buster

> Whilst you all celebrate Buster's wealth; you should know that the Coravin needle may have an alternate function for motivating debtors. Yes, yes pliers are cheaper but they rust.



Rich people just toss the wine.

----------


## killramos

Rich people and poor people like me.

You got to be sweet spot wealthy for this gizmo

----------


## The_Rural_Juror



----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Sodastream Fizzi One Touch. Should save us about 75% compared to buying case after case of Bubly's, which I also just learned use BPA in the can liners (not sure how bad that is, but not everyone does).

----------


## The_Penguin

> Sodastream Fizzi One Touch. Should save us about 75% compared to buying case after case of Bubly's, which I also just learned use BPA in the can liners (not sure how bad that is, but not everyone does).




I love my Sodastream, tons less 2-litre bottles in the recycling, but unless someone can tell me how to duplicate the Blackberry Bubly, I'm gonna have a shit-ton of purple cans in the garage.
Wait, what? BPA. Uh oh.. still, love me some Blackberry Bubly.

----------


## Buster

> I love my Sodastream, tons less 2-litre bottles in the recycling, but unless someone can tell me how to duplicate the Blackberry Bubly, I'm gonna have a shit-ton of purple cans in the garage.
> Wait, what? BPA. Uh oh.. still, love me some Blackberry Bubly.



It's bubleee

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> I love my Sodastream, tons less 2-litre bottles in the recycling, but unless someone can tell me how to duplicate the Blackberry Bubly, I'm gonna have a shit-ton of purple cans in the garage.
> Wait, what? BPA. Uh oh.. still, love me some Blackberry Bubly.



Haha I like the citrus flavors, so I guess it's easier for me to just put a few drops of lemon or lime concentrate into the Sodastream. Blackberry would be hard to replicate without a syrup or literally putting blackberries in it, I think.

Sodastream has their own zero calorie "natural" flavors but they have tons of ingredients including 2 plant based sugars so I am not so sure about those.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

That Bubbléy shit costs more than Throwback Pepsi. I can't fathom the markup and profit on it.
Do not want.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> That Bubbléy shit costs more than Throwback Pepsi. I can't fathom the markup and profit on it.
> Do not want.



It used to be bottled in Ireland too, and now I see it says Canada - I imagine that saved them a bundle. I used to drink like 6 per day so I think a Sodastream is a smarter choice for my habits.

----------


## schocker



----------


## SJW

Bulls Copperhead EVO AM 3

----------


## ExtraSlow



----------


## killramos

> 



Bougie

----------


## arcticcat522

> Bulls Copperhead EVO AM 3



Sick bike

----------


## ShermanEF9

New laptop, new game, Dog broke a dew claw at the park and bled everywhere. Few bucks at the vet later and we're good.

----------


## hampstor

Masterbuilt 1050 Gravity Series. Gravity fed charcoal grill and smoker.

https://www.masterbuilt.com/products...l-grill-smoker

I've been looking for a charcoal grill/smoker for a while and almost bought one of those kamado styles. Then while reading about them I stumbled onto the smaller sibling (the 560) of this model. Looking forward to getting back to cooking with charcoal!!

----------


## Buster

> Attachment 94547
> 
> Masterbuilt 1050 Gravity Series. Gravity fed charcoal grill and smoker.
> 
> https://www.masterbuilt.com/products...l-grill-smoker
> 
> I've been looking for a charcoal grill/smoker for a while and almost bought one of those kamado styles. Then while reading about them I stumbled onto the smaller sibling (the 560) of this model. Looking forward to getting back to cooking with charcoal!!



I love the idea of this. I smoke with a Big Green Egg, but could be convinced to make the change to one of these for simplicity. I assume they are not as efficient on charcoal (not that big of a deal), and that they don't work as well as a kamado style in colder temperatures?

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

I also agree.

----------


## flipstah

@Buster
 I got you,

http://www.copadivino.com/

----------


## hampstor

> I love the idea of this. I smoke with a Big Green Egg, but could be convinced to make the change to one of these for simplicity. I assume they are not as efficient on charcoal (not that big of a deal), and that they don't work as well as a kamado style in colder temperatures?



I honestly don't know - these came out only this year so there isn't a lot of cold weather experience with it on the forums and facebook groups. While I don't think it's nearly as efficient as the Kamado/BGE cookers, the cooking chamber is double walled and not a cheap thin piece of steel. I also don't live in Calgary anymore so i don't know if i can really speak to the cold weather experience....

I will update in the bbq/smoking thread when i fire it up though!

----------


## B.Spilner

Fucking fuck. Said I wouldn't do this again after our English bully just passed away a bit back. Buuut the wife convinced me.

Here we go again...

----------


## SJW

> Fucking fuck. Said I wouldn't do this again after our English bully just passed away a bit back. Buuut the wife convinced me.
> 
> Here we go again...



My wife and daughter have been pining over a dog for a while. I said giver. They both can't make up their minds 5 months later.

----------


## Sentry

New tires who dis



Some studded westlakes for the soob and some cooper at3s for the jeep.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> New tires who dis
> 
> 
> 
> Some studded westlakes for the soob and some cooper at3s for the jeep.



Where did you get the studded westlakes

----------


## Sentry

National Tire Distributor, so basically any auto shop set up with NTD can get them for you.

----------


## dj_rice

Federal Himalaya Inverno K1 Tires


For my new winter beater 2008 Toyota Highlander I grabbed cheappppp from work. Trade in with 298K on it that they were going to wholesale

----------


## swak

Long debates on price, etc. We just got into a condo this year with 13 ft. ceilings... So ideally wanted a 12.5 foot christmas tree, but couldn't justify the $!500 price tag for one....
So opted for a 9 foot tree for $900 lol.  :crazy nut:   :crazy nut: 

2700 LED's though with 13 different lighting settings aha..

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Long debates on price, etc. We just got into a condo this year with 13 ft. ceilings... So ideally wanted a 12.5 foot christmas tree, but couldn't justify the $!500 price tag for one....
> So opted for a 9 foot tree for $900 lol.  
> 
> 2700 LED's though with 13 different lighting settings aha..



Id like to say I've spent 900 on worse things....but I havent. That is waaaayyyyy too much for a tree. Ive had mine 7 years and it does all the same shit, but its an 8 foot for $250.

----------


## eglove

I hope I never have to spend that much on a Christmas tree

----------


## swak



----------


## spikerS

> 



I feel like you posted that christmas tree just to post this picture knowing what Beyond's response would be. If I am right, I applaud you, sir!

----------


## swak

LOL. Nope. Just loving Christmas right now  :Big Grin:

----------


## adam c

I'll stick with the $20 ikea tree, for that price I can buy them for the next 45 years

----------


## kJUMP

Got a hook-up from a dentist friend of mine. Who needs toothpaste when you have AI and Bluetooth!

----------


## firebane

Might make me a bit less of man but I'd rather be less of a man than deal with carbs and oil and gas whenever I don't use them.

$75 each at Rona.

https://www.rona.ca/en/worx-electric...g3031-32515017
https://www.rona.ca/en/black-decker-...pp610-22465071

----------


## jacky4566

Electric power tools are the way to go for home game. storing gas tools sucks. 

Put down a pre-order for the new Pixel 5 in green. Probably bite the bullet and go full quad lock everything too. Tired of Chinese phone holders.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> I hope I never have to spend that much on a Christmas tree



I've never spent a nickel on christmas decorations and I never will.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Electric power tools are the way to go for home game. storing gas tools sucks. 
> 
> Put down a pre-order for the new Pixel 5 in green. Probably bite the bullet and go full quad lock everything too. Tired of Chinese phone holders. 
> Attachment 94731



Nice. I also want.
I'm really turned off by the zero headphone jack thing, though. Wireless headphones are the worst solution to a problem that never existed, iMO.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Nice. I also want.
> I'm really turned off by the zero headphone jack thing, though. Wireless headphones are the worst solution to a problem that never existed, iMO.



The 4a5G still has it and is very similar to the 5, it's larger but lacks water resistance, wireless charging, and a 90Hz display. 2GB less RAM but you will likely never notice that. If none of those are deal-breakers for you, you get the same camera system and mostly the same phone but with a headphone jack.

----------


## spike98

> Nice. I also want.
> I'm really turned off by the zero headphone jack thing, though. Wireless headphones are the worst solution to a problem that never existed, iMO.



Everyone complains about the lack of a headphone jack until they get the phone and go wireless headphones. I haven't plug into my phone since i bought it.

----------


## beyond_ban

^ Exactly, wireless headphones are a game changer. Only negative is wearing them outdoors in -20 and below weather and having the battery die almost instantly.

----------


## killramos

Biggest problem with wireless headphones is cost, it gets really expensive to replace an earbud every 2-3 uses.

----------


## brucebanner

> Biggest problem with wireless headphones is cost, it gets really expensive to replace an earbud every 2-3 uses.



In ear or in carrying case. I thought I'd lose one by now but I've been using wireless buds for a couple years or so, been good so far.

----------


## killramos

Sorry, forgot the /sarcasm

----------


## brucebanner

My sarcasm detector is broken today apparently.

----------


## benyl

> My sarcasm detector is broken today apparently.



Nah, I think it is Ramos. He’s made a few “funnies” today that people are missing.

----------


## killramos

> Nah, I think it is Ramos. He’s made a few “funnies” today that people are missing.



The Tesla funny was blatant

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> The Tesla funny was blatant



He'll take offense because he's a fanboi now.

----------


## Disoblige

> Sorry, forgot the /sarcasm



But I thought anyone who owns Airpods have them fall out of their ears constantly??

----------


## killramos

> But I thought anyone who owns Airpods have them fall out of their ears constantly??



I’m in a sarcasception right now

----------


## ExtraSlow

Is that like how a pigs orgasm lasts 20 minutes?

----------


## SKR

> Is that like how a pigs orgasm lasts 20 minutes?



None of the pigs I've been with ever did that.

----------


## killramos

> None of the pigs I've been with ever did that.



The politically correct term, is police officer

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> None of the pigs I've been with ever did that.



That's some quality mirth making.

----------


## dirtsniffer

> None of the pigs I've been with ever did that.



An orgasm has to occur first before it can last 20 minutes

----------


## SKR

> An orgasm has to occur first before it can last 20 minutes



Any pig I've been with was with a pig herself. It's tough to get any traction when we're both questioning the decisions we've made.

----------


## A790

It's time for a new PC. Just ordered everything except the GPU and CPU. Figure I'll actually get it all done by EOM November.

----------


## mo_money2supe

Do the new Pixel 5's not come with the USB-C to headphone jack adapter? My old (and current phone  :Cry: ) Pixel 2XL came with the adapter. It just permanently stays connected to my wired headphones. Though I do also have a pair of wireless buds too that I use at the gym.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Do the new Pixel 5's not come with the USB-C to headphone jack adapter? My old (and current phone ) Pixel 2XL came with the adapter. It just permanently stays connected to my wired headphones. Though I do also have a pair of wireless buds too that I use at the gym.



No, but everyone sells them for ~$10 if you need one. Or keep the one from your P2XL.

----------


## ShermanEF9

Had to buy one of these.. Stupid hondas.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Brother, have you heard the gospel of battery maintainers and chargers?

----------


## jwslam

When your buddy got a theragun but you're too poor for that boujee shit.

----------


## arcticcat522

> When your buddy got a theragun but you're too poor for that boujee shit.



Is that a sex toy?

----------


## bjstare

> Is that a sex toy?



Anything is if you are creative.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> Is that a sex toy?



Not sexy toy. It is for pounding the anus for loosening the stools.

This one is for two anuses.

----------


## arcticcat522

> Not sexy toy. It is for pounding the anus for loosening the stools.
> 
> This one is for two anuses.



Same/same

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> Same/same



I have one. I show you how it work. I have no constipation for 119 days now.

----------


## beyond_ban

> I have one. I show you how it work. I have no constipation for 119 days now.



What if i use it on already soft stools?

----------


## SJW

I bought heated socks off amazon. I'm tired of cold feet while hunting.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> What if i use it on already soft stools?



Best question of the day because instructions unclear. You do not use it on your stools. That would cause big mess. You use it on your anus and put stool in the toilet.

----------


## beyond_ban

> Best question of the day because instructions unclear. You do not use it on your stools. That would cause big mess. You use it on your anus and put stool in the toilet.



Still unsure how to use it, for that reason i am in.

----------


## flipstah

> Anything is if you are creative.



That’s my kind of party

----------


## ShermanEF9

> Brother, have you heard the gospel of battery maintainers and chargers?



I tried. It failed successfully.

----------


## KPHMPH

Well,,, slowly growing the US business.....

Snagged this bad boy from Richie Bros, $6000....... which is crazy. Pretty much paid it off in 3 loads.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Nice score. There is a lot of equipment out there not getting used. Lots will need to be liquidated, and that trend isn't reversing any time soon. 
Anyone want to buy some mills and motors?

----------


## KPHMPH

> Nice score. There is a lot of equipment out there not getting used. Lots will need to be liquidated, and that trend isn't reversing any time soon. 
> Anyone want to buy some mills and motors?



You know what’s crazy though? Trucks are still going for 5-50% OVER what they should be sold at..... blows me away, I need like 4 trucks and am having a hard time getting them right now!

----------


## ExtraSlow

Prices for used equipment are weird.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Which one is the bad boy for $6000? The truck, the trailer, or the Ikea furniture kit?

----------


## KPHMPH

> Which one is the bad boy for $6000? The truck, the trailer, or the Ikea furniture kit?



Trailer!

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Why is it cheaper than a boob job?

----------


## killramos

> Why is it cheaper than a boob job?



Less desireable

----------


## KPHMPH

Aluminum doesn’t get disk hard...

----------


## spikerS

> Nice score. There is a lot of equipment out there not getting used. Lots will need to be liquidated, and that trend isn't reversing any time soon. 
> Anyone want to buy some mills and motors?



I would love a mill, but alas, this poor boy ain't got the coin for that. I have always wanted one though and to learn to use them.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Well, good news, you coukd afford this kind, but bad news it's not that kind, so it woukd be useless to you. 

For milling out obstructions in wells.

----------


## B.Spilner

Finally upgraded the wastegate on my civic.

----------


## schurchill39

> Well, good news, you coukd afford this kind, but bad news it's not that kind, so it woukd be useless to you. 
> 
> For milling out obstructions in wells.



I'll lose one down hole for you at no charge.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Deal.

----------


## cyra1ax

Got it for $593 before tax after a PM with Equipment Express.

----------


## rx7boi

Picked up a new kit to satisfy my inner geek:

----------


## 2020

Just added this to my Milwaukee stable for tools and lawn equipment. The 12.0AH batteries that came with it are huge compared to my 5.0AH ones.

----------


## jwslam

https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B07DH3K9P4/...ing=UTF8&psc=1
Kijiji special @ $100

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Just added this to my Milwaukee stable for tools and lawn equipment. The 12.0AH batteries that came with it are huge compared to my 5.0AH ones.



I would love to hear your review of this when you've had a chance to use it. I use a chainsaw like 2 hours a year.

----------


## killramos

> I would love to hear your review of this when you've had a chance to use it. I use a chainsaw like 2 hours a year.



I used the same saw to take down a dead tree in my yard this summer. Great toy.

Doesn’t have the power of a big gas falling saw but you can’t beat the battery powered convenience.

My brother has all the Milwaukee toys.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

^
And, there's a Ryobi competitor if you're all about_ dat One+ lyfe_ instead.

----------


## 2020

> I would love to hear your review of this when you've had a chance to use it. I use a chainsaw like 2 hours a year.



Will do, probly not until spring though. I was going to get a small gasser as well (stihl MS170) but for the amount of time I would use the saw it wasn’t worth the hassle. Full msrp on the Milwaukee is too expensive, luckily I found one on kijiji for a really good price so it wasn’t that much more than the stihl.

----------


## ShermanEF9

Funny enough, this happened recently.

----------


## Ekliptix

2 sets of studded Hak 9's. 

1 set for the gf's Murano.
1 set for the X5 (315s). Pictured are the 3 year old Hak 8's on the rack that I'll be selling. New ones are mounted. 
Email [email protected] if you want the group buy price on Nokians.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

High pinion front axle with 4.56 gears and locker for the Heep. Seller had a super nice boosted 3G Integra, thing was mint.

----------


## firebane

> I would love to hear your review of this when you've had a chance to use it. I use a chainsaw like 2 hours a year.



I picked up an electric corded one and it works awesome for the little yard jobs.

----------


## FraserB

Nice new set of Duratracs from 
@tirebob
. Amazing service, in at 9 and out a little after 930

----------


## tirebob

> Nice new set of Duratracs from 
> @tirebob
> . Amazing service, in at 9 and out a little after 930



Cheers man! Appreciate the biz...

----------


## Brent.ff



----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> 



Congrats on buying your own river/lake.

----------


## ExtraSlow

For sure that's a river.

----------


## Brent.ff

Dont forget the magical floating motor

----------


## 2020

Just picked this guy up as a spare runabout. These Toyota V8’s are smooth even with 400k on the odometer.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Finished paying off my tuck. Guess that means purchase complete!

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Finished paying off my tuck. Guess that means purchase complete!



Cheers brother. Always nice to own something instead of borrowing it from the bank. Now drive it a few years before you get anything newer.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Think he's talking about his tummy tuck.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Think he's talking about his tummy tuck.



I think he's talking about his RuPaul Tuck Tape

----------


## ExtraSlow

Do not, repeat DO NOT use tuck tape as tuck tape.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

and why not?

----------


## Sentry

> Just picked this guy up as a spare runabout. These Toyota V8’s are smooth even with 400k on the odometer.



As long as the frame is fresh that thing will go another 400 without a sweat lol

----------


## Ekliptix

6 of these ($180) to change the diff fluid on my 3/4 ton.


And did the transfer case fluids, and transmission filter and fluids too.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Shockingly expensive replacement remote for my wife's van, but I heard oil was up today so whatev.


Joe at autotech was a delight.

----------


## brucebanner

Incoming small home project:

----------


## Ekliptix

what are those?

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> what are those?



Looks like Vinyl flooring to me.

----------


## vengie

Good on Konig to diversify from wheels into flooring

----------


## msommers

Decided I deserve winter boots finally.

https://www.timberland.ca/shop/mens-...27097214-en-ca

----------


## brucebanner

> what are those?






> Looks like Vinyl flooring to me.



Bingo. 

Vinyl plank flooring. It's time to change the original flooring in the house.

This is some knock off brand, but has a 20 year warranty apparently. Longer than we'll be in this house I'm sure.

----------


## shakalaka

After searching around since June (all summer), just ordered these wheels for my Benz. Passed on some HRE's and Vossen's on the way and wanted a set of those so bad until saw these and fell in love. Too bad it's winter but I will put them on right away as no patience to wait. lol

https://www.xoluxurywheels.com/xo-af...tom-wheels.php

EDIT: I went with the carbon graphite version and not the bronze one.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Looks amazing. But no pink?

----------


## adam c

Odds on selling car before wheels go on?

----------


## shakalaka

Benz is the mafioso look so no RED unfortunately. It was never Pink jeez. Pink was just the suit I'd wear when driving the Lexus with red wheels.  :Pimpin': 

Wheels go on Thursday so I'd be careful before I make that bet.

----------


## Ekliptix

That is a sexy wheel. Looking forward to the on car photos.

----------


## flipstah



----------


## ercchry

Omggggg... I can’t believe I went so long with a blade grinder. What a difference, did I need the 2pm coffee? No, no I did not. Do I regret it? ...honestly ya... a little. Well maybe more so the morning preworkout vs the coffee. The coffee was delicious! By anyways, this thing is great:



https://eightouncecoffee.ca/collecti...e-brew-grinder

----------


## ExtraSlow

That is Sexy as hell. I'm just too cheap to buy one. Saving for a trackhawk.

----------


## birdman86

> Omggggg... I can’t believe I went so long with a blade grinder. What a difference, did I need the 2pm coffee? No, no I did not. Do I regret it? ...honestly ya... a little. Well maybe more so the morning preworkout vs the coffee. The coffee was delicious! By anyways, this thing is great:
> 
> 
> 
> https://eightouncecoffee.ca/collecti...e-brew-grinder



Now you just need a mochamaster and you're set

----------


## never

> that is sexy as hell. I'm just too cheap to buy one. Saving for a trackhawk and mdx.



ftfy

----------


## ercchry

> Now you just need a mochamaster and you're set



Eyeballing the chemex ottomatic... but also not a priority for me as I enjoy the ritual of the pour over process (gf likes the machine, chemex seems like the best way to appease us both)

----------


## adam c

> Omggggg... I can’t believe I went so long with a blade grinder. What a difference, did I need the 2pm coffee? No, no I did not. Do I regret it? ...honestly ya... a little. Well maybe more so the morning preworkout vs the coffee. The coffee was delicious! By anyways, this thing is great:
> 
> 
> 
> https://eightouncecoffee.ca/collecti...e-brew-grinder



Is it because it goes up to 11, that justifies the price on it?

----------


## vengie

> Omggggg... I can’t believe I went so long with a blade grinder. What a difference, did I need the 2pm coffee? No, no I did not. Do I regret it? ...honestly ya... a little. Well maybe more so the morning preworkout vs the coffee. The coffee was delicious! By anyways, this thing is great:
> 
> 
> 
> https://eightouncecoffee.ca/collecti...e-brew-grinder



Knobs aren't red.

What is this peasantry.

----------


## ercchry

> Is it because it goes up to 11, that justifies the price on it?



For sure a selling feature, but the promise of “not waking your significant other” or whatever the wording was sold me, as the partner that wakes up at 8:26am vs 5:30am it’s going to pay it’s self off in no time. That and it’s pretty enough to sit on the counter, the minutes saved not pulling the grinder out of the cabinet... amazing  :ROFL!:

----------


## adam c

Ah my wife's mentality is, if I'm up, you're up too, but that's also my kids mentality as well so a quiet coffee grinder would pay me no benefit

----------


## Asian_defender

> Incoming small home project:
> Attachment 95237



That's a massive project. 570 sq ft took my contractor 4 days working by himself. To be fair I did have it done with an angled installed so the corners sucked
Love vinyl flooring, highly recommended

----------


## brucebanner

> That's a massive project. 570 sq ft took my contractor 4 days working by himself. To be fair I did have it done with an angled installed so the corners sucked
> Love vinyl flooring, highly recommended



Around 800sq/ft. I might luck out and have an in-law do it if the timing works. (I really hope it works out that way haha)

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Why does it take so long to install? I thought it just snapped together like engineered hardwood so after you start it you can go nuts.

----------


## dirtsniffer

> Omggggg... I cant believe I went so long with a blade grinder. What a difference, did I need the 2pm coffee? No, no I did not. Do I regret it? ...honestly ya... a little. Well maybe more so the morning preworkout vs the coffee. The coffee was delicious! By anyways, this thing is great:
> 
> Attachment 95271
> 
> https://eightouncecoffee.ca/collecti...e-brew-grinder



Consistent enough fine grind for single wall baskets?

----------


## SKR

I ordered these from Duke Video. Each one is about 4 hours of highlights. They're probably available as a download too but I prefer to have physical copies. The company's main focus is the Isle of Man TT and road racing but they've got year-in-review compilations for F1 and endurance racing too that I'm going to look into once I'm through these.

----------


## shakalaka

Wheels are here and getting ceramic coated before I can get them thrown on tomorrow hopefully. Roads are absolute shit with snow though but whatever that's unavoidable.

----------


## Maxt

On order forever. Bbm cnc 270 heads.

----------


## ercchry

> Consistent enough fine grind for single wall baskets?



Designed for brewed coffee, no idea about espresso fine grinding

----------


## Sentry

> On order forever. Bbm cnc 270 heads.



You messing with domestic junk now? Still going to get boost?

----------


## 90_Shelby

> You messing with domestic junk now? Still going to get boost?



I’m guessing they’re for the 440 in his Ramcharger. In addition, I had no idea Trickfkow made heads for a Big block Mopar, I thought they only made Ford stuff.

----------


## eblend

New Keurig, upgrade to the one I used for last few years that I got for free from someone. Makes a difference I think, but most importantly looks much cleaner than the old black beast I used to have:



Also ordered some Micheline CrossClimate 2 tires for the wife's car. Did lots of reading and YouTube viewing before making this selection, should be a decent year round tire. Only works two days a week and only 10km drive each way down the new ring road section, so I think it should do well.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Now those are funky looking tires! Neat.

----------


## spikerS

Gotta say, pretty impressed with the first mug, so I bought a bigger one that fits in my truck's cup holder. Seems strange, but I can't convey how excited I am about this one lol

----------


## eblend

> Now those are funky looking tires! Neat.



Yah it's a neat design. I swear the design of these made me want them more than reasonable. Luckily apparently they are also good performers so hope that's the case.




> Gotta say, pretty impressed with the first mug, so I bought a bigger one that fits in my truck's cup holder. Seems strange, but I can't convey how excited I am about this one lol



I have the small version and that same big version that I got for free from an IT company we work with. They are great cups. The large one is huge, I fill it up with ice and water and take it golfing and often don't finish...and if I just leave it there, the ice is still there the following day...kind of crazy given that it has a clear lid. The magnetic slide on top is a very nice touch.

----------


## Maxt

> You messing with domestic junk now? Still going to get boost?



 Kinda going back to my roots. In my earlier years, I did a lot of small and big block mopar stuff. The parts are so much cheaper now with more choices, its fun to play in that arena again... Back in the day it was 5k for a stroker crank, now its 1k. And finally a decent aftermarket head that doesn't need to be re-machined out of the box. 




> I’m guessing they’re for the 440 in his Ramcharger. In addition, I had no idea Trickfkow made heads for a Big block Mopar, I thought they only made Ford stuff.



 Close, its for a 440 turned 505, I'm building a spare 77 block I had and putting the original 78 in storage. I have enough cylinder head and cam now to put the block to its structural limits. Trickflow has been slowly turning out more and more mopar stuff, our choices otherwise have been pretty limited.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> 




Pls post a review on these in the future. They are supposed to be very good for their class.

----------


## Disoblige

Present, love it. Having a hard time deciding to build it and display, or keep it in the box.

----------


## Team_Mclaren

bought a cheap/slow bike for next year to boot around in, haven't ridden in like 10 years.

----------


## spikerS

> Present, love it. Having a hard time deciding to build it and display, or keep it in the box.



Of all the Lego kits out there, I would like that one the most. That's so sweet. I love building Lego, but I can't just display it, so then i end up tossing them out. LOL

----------


## Disoblige

> Of all the Lego kits out there, I would like that one the most. That's so sweet. I love building Lego, but I can't just display it, so then i end up tossing them out. LOL



You toss them out?! The hell man? Sell them to me or something...

Haha, the TV portion is so neat. You can scroll the map and Mario jumps along on the screen. That was the final straw that made me want it.

----------


## spikerS

> You toss them out?! The hell man? Sell them to me or something...
> 
> Haha, the TV portion is so neat. You can scroll the map and Mario jumps along on the screen. That was the final straw that made me want it.



yeah, i know. I go through phases with Lego. I buy a bunch of technic kits, build them, display them for a few months, then get packed into boxes, and then eventually they get binned. I then tell myself i am definitely NOT going to do that again, until the next time.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Attachment 95396
> 
> Present, love it. Having a hard time deciding to build it and display, or keep it in the box.



Thats awesome. I was just at the Lego store, my mother in law bought my 11 year old the Lamborghini Sian, like wtf...I want it.

----------


## adam c

> Thats awesome. I was just at the Lego store, my mother in law bought my 11 year old the Lamborghini Sian, like wtf...I want it.



*Maybe* it fell out of your trunk on the way home

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

+1 for "I'll take the binned lego"
Mine's all still being displayed.

----------


## tirebob

> Also ordered some Micheline CrossClimate 2 tires for the wife's car. Did lots of reading and YouTube viewing before making this selection, should be a decent year round tire. Only works two days a week and only 10km drive each way down the new ring road section, so I think it should do well.



 
@eblend
 As a winter use all weather tire they seem to do quite alright, but I very much caution you about keeping yourself in check and not get even remotely spirited with them. The biggest issue I have seen with these is uneven wear being there is so little stability in the blocks that tread squirm is very real. Basically treat them as you would a real winter tire and you will be well served. Treat them like a sport tire and you will soon think you are driving on tractor tires.

----------


## eblend

> @eblend
>  As a winter use all weather tire they seem to do quite alright, but I very much caution you about keeping yourself in check and not get even remotely spirited with them. The biggest issue I have seen with these is uneven wear being there is so little stability in the blocks that tread squirm is very real. Basically treat them as you would a real winter tire and you will be well served. Treat them like a sport tire and you will soon think you are driving on tractor tires.



Thanks for heads up. Yah, it's my wife driving 40KM per week total, in her little car, so don't think there will be any aggressive driving with these, though she seems to have picked up a few of my aggressive habits....sometimes she seems more angry than me at people on the road, and I get livid sometimes!

----------


## Rocket1k78

> bought a cheap/slow bike for next year to boot around in, haven't ridden in like 10 years.



Congrats! Those are supposed to be super fun bikes from what i hear.

----------


## tirebob

I was a little unsure about the brand but finally caved and ordered a 14 inch Shogun Slicer from Dalstrong Knives for slicing up briskets. I have to say I am pretty impressed for the cost. Quality seems quite decent in hand and while I usually find I have to spend a bit of time at the stones with any new knife, this arrived hair shaving sharp! Time will tell how well the edge holds up but I am not disappointed so far.

----------


## eblend

Well, unfortunately I found the MEGA Black Friday thread, and now am the proud owner of the following items:

Sony WH-1000XM4/B Headphones (been meaning to buy M3, then heard M4 coming out so waited...then didn't really need due to lack of travel, but then with discount couldn't pass it up!)



Lockly Secure Pro Fingerprint Wi-Fi Deadbolt Smart Lock - Has great reviews and wanted one for a while. Fingerprint will be awesome as is the changing keypad. Wife has been asking for a while, finally got one, this was a spontaneous purchase. Was thinking of getting the Wyze lock, but then the lock down came and haven't been to the states for work since, so didn't want to wait no more, plus this looks like a better lock.

----------


## shakalaka

Picking this up on Thursday. I am sticking to my no cars for a while pledge, this is going be my dads. Just thought it was too cool to not share. 

2021 Range Rover Autobiography Fifty P525

----------


## ercchry

> Congrats! Those are supposed to be super fun bikes from what i hear.



That they are! Still love my d390... somehow have managed to not ditch it for the 790 yet, which is probably the only bike I would replace it with

----------


## Ukyo8

EVGA FTW3 Ultra 3090

----------


## schurchill39

> Picking this up on Thursday. I am sticking to my no cars for a while pledge, this is going be my dad’s. Just thought it was too cool to not share. 
> 
> 2021 Range Rover Autobiography Fifty P525



Do you honestly expect us to believe that either this isn't yours or that it will not "inspire" you to buy a new vehicle within the next month? Its like you think we don't know you.

----------


## D'z Nutz

> Do you honestly expect us to believe that either this isn't yours or that it will not "inspire" you to buy a new vehicle within the next month? Its like you think we don't know you.



Of course it's his dad's. He's also going to drive it and upgrade it next month for him too, cause it's not his dad with the problem  :ROFL!:

----------


## killramos

“Limited edition”

Totally going to hold it’s value better because of the plaque.

----------


## never

> “Limited edition”
> 
> Totally going to hold it’s value better because of the plaque.



They should start branding them as Corona edition - may actually increase the value!

----------


## Buster

I know when Shak will stop buying cars...when manufacturers cease to offer a black on black on black on black on black option.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> I know when Shak will stop buying cars...when manufacturers cease to off a black on black on black on black on black option.



At least he's helping the local economy by keeping carwashes in business.

----------


## never

Only a sadist wants that many black vehicles!

----------


## bjstare

> “Limited edition”
> 
> Totally going to hold it’s value better because of the plaque.



Another value add is it won't get many miles, since it'll be at the dealer for warranty work most of the time.

----------


## Team_Mclaren

> Range Rover



NICE Christmas Tree. I hear those lights up pretty bright

----------


## killramos

> NICE Christmas Tree. I hear those lights up pretty bright



 :ROFL!:

----------


## rage2

> I know when Shak will stop buying cars...when manufacturers cease to offer a black on black on black on black on black option.



That would stop me too. Although I snuck in an orange one just to troll you haters.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

It must be hard trying to find a gas station with 4 pumps within reach to simultaneously fill that beast.

----------


## shakalaka

LOL. You guys are hilarious. Sure I'll drive it every now and then but it is for sure not mine. 

And black is the best, I can't help it. The interior of this be brown though. And as for values, obviously not many production vehicles retain value particularly RR's, but my dad's earlier Sport Autobiography gave him $10K back at the end of the lease term and his current full size RR Supercharged is giving him roughly $23K back in positive equity.  :dunno: 

Sure he doesn't get rid of them that often (3 yrs) and that probably helps but I'd say that's pretty decent.

Also, for the people that doubt RR - this is going to be the 4th RR in the family and there haven't been any issues at all so far. The one RR Sport Autobiography was in the family for 7 or so years and then it started having some regular issues. So the key is to just not the keep them that long.

----------


## nismodrifter

Our boy is 9 months old now. Time for a larger car seat as he is about to outgrow his infant one. Time flies. 

This on sale right now, bought it off Amazon. Hoping it fits without any real issues.

----------


## asp integra

> Our boy is 9 months old now. Time for a larger car seat as he is about to outgrow his infant one. Time flies. 
> 
> This on sale right now, bought it off Amazon. Hoping it fits without any real issues.



I have 4 of those (2 for each vehicle) great car seats

----------


## nismodrifter

^Good to know. Thanks!

----------


## vengie

> I have 4 of those (2 for each vehicle) great car seats



Wife and I also have this car seat and transitioned our son into it a month ago.

Great seat so far!

----------


## Buster

> That would stop me too. Although I snuck in an orange one just to troll you haters.



I liked the orange. At least you could see the lines of the car.

----------


## HiSpec

> Lockly Secure Pro Fingerprint Wi-Fi Deadbolt Smart Lock - Has great reviews and wanted one for a while. Fingerprint will be awesome as is the changing keypad. Wife has been asking for a while, finally got one, this was a spontaneous purchase. Was thinking of getting the Wyze lock, but then the lock down came and haven't been to the states for work since, so didn't want to wait no more, plus this looks like a better lock.



Interesting. Anyone else have this at home? Might pick one up as well.

----------


## flipstah

> Interesting. Anyone else have this at home? Might pick one up as well.



If you’re looking for smart locks, don’t get an August lock. Mine has been finicky in terms of detecting home and auto unlock 

Got some Milk Jar candles today for Christmas gifts. Enjoy the scent indoors, bitches

----------


## The_Penguin

> I was a little unsure about the brand but finally caved and ordered a 14 inch Shogun Slicer from Dalstrong Knives for slicing up briskets. I have to say I am pretty impressed for the cost. Quality seems quite decent in hand and while I usually find I have to spend a bit of time at the stones with any new knife, this arrived hair shaving sharp! Time will tell how well the edge holds up but I am not disappointed so far.
> ]



We and our son have the Gladiator series. Seem pretty damned good to me.

----------


## dirtsniffer

We have those car seats in our vehicles too. Love em

----------


## ganesh

> If you’re looking for smart locks, don’t get an August lock. Mine has been finicky in terms of detecting home and auto unlock 
> 
> Got some Milk Jar candles today for Christmas gifts. Enjoy the scent indoors, bitches



I have August lock's at home and extremely happy with it. No issues at all.

----------


## flipstah

> I have August lock's at home and extremely happy with it. No issues at all.



Does your Auto Unlock have delays? Mine does. Hmmm maybe I haz lemon

----------


## ganesh

> Does your Auto Unlock have delays? Mine does. Hmmm maybe I haz lemon



I haven't noticed any delays. However we use our garage door to get into the house 99% of the time. 
Now that you said this I will test it out the next couple of days.

Update : Once the vehicle is in the Driveway the front door was unlocked.

----------


## bjstare

Just ordered this from WCK. Reg $539 down to $389. Going to throw the "baby on board" sign in the garbage where it belongs, but everything else will be reasonably useful (we have most of the items already from our first kid). It's a pretty good bang for your buck package, if you like the Diono seats.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

^That's mega cheap for Diono!
Their seats are incredible as long as you never ever need to move them. Mine were made of depleted uranium and only weighed 92.6 pounds (felt like).

----------


## bjstare

Yeah they're heavy and awkward to move. To be honest, that's not my biggest complaint about moving them. The worst part is they don't have rigid latch mounts, just the seatbelt-like thing with latch attachments. It's a pain in the dick compared to our infant base with rigid latch mounts.

We don't move our carseats between cars all that often though so it's not a huge deal.

----------


## eblend

> Interesting. Anyone else have this at home? Might pick one up as well.



Just installed this today, digging it so far. The fingerprint stuff works well. Can have auto lock, which I don't like, so got that disabled. When leaving can just touch the screen and it locks. Fingerprint is good, I got both myself and the wife added and it works very well. No complaints. Has a log of door opening, locked unlcoked status etc. Prolly bunch of other stuff but that's all I played with so far.

----------


## Buster

> Yeah they're heavy and awkward to move. To be honest, that's not my biggest complaint about moving them. The worst part is they don't have rigid latch mounts, just the seatbelt-like thing with latch attachments. It's a pain in the dick compared to our infant base with rigid latch mounts.
> 
> We don't move our carseats between cars all that often though so it's not a huge deal.



I think that makes them FAA certified...we used to take ours on the plane with us.

----------


## firebane

Getting a pretty noise one on the right side. Looking at the balance rates looks like #5 is having some troubles.

https://www.dirtydieselcustom.ca/pro...86435504se-iis

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> Getting a pretty noise one on the right side. Looking at the balance rates looks like #5 is having some troubles.
> 
> https://www.dirtydieselcustom.ca/pro...86435504se-iis
> 
> » Click image for larger version



Good thing you didn’t buy an LB7.

----------


## firebane

> Good thing you didn’t buy an LB7.



One reason why I didn't! HAH

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Yeah they're heavy and awkward to move. To be honest, that's not my biggest complaint about moving them. The worst part is they don't have rigid latch mounts, just the seatbelt-like thing with latch attachments. It's a pain in the dick compared to our infant base with rigid latch mounts.
> 
> We don't move our carseats between cars all that often though so it's not a huge deal.



It's putting them on a plane that gave me AIDS. Baggage Throwers would break a new part on it each and every flight and then let's look forward to getting it to fit into the shitty rental car...
#SerenityNow

----------


## bjstare

> I think that makes them FAA certified...we used to take ours on the plane with us.



Yeah it's one of the reasons we got the Diono. 

You guys are giving me PTSD. Bought my daughter her own seat when we flew to Hawaii even though she was young enough we didn't need to, lugged that wrought iron carseat through the airport, then she didn't sit in the goddamn thing the entire way there. We put it under the plane on the way home and just used the third seat in our row to store all our junk, while she screamed the whole time (redeye and she didn't wanna sleep).  :facepalm:

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

I might have seen a CLEK BF sale thread if anyone is looking for something in this area.

----------


## birdman86

Picked this up today. The reviews claiming huge sound from a tiny speaker definitely exaggerated... It sounds nice and crisp but no bass. Cant complain too much though, for $130 it’s nice to have Siri in the shower with me.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> s nice to have Siri in the shower with me.



(͠≖ ͜ʖ͠≖)

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Cant complain too much though, for $130 it’s nice to have Siri in the shower with me.



Wow that's a really nice shower!

----------


## Tik-Tok

> its nice to have Siri in the shower with me.



I wouldn't mind it either...

----------


## Buster



----------


## The_Penguin

$60 at Ace. Not as cheap as Costco in Carlsbad, but not looking too good for going back there any time soon.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> $60 at Ace. Not as cheap as Costco in Carlsbad, but not looking too good for going back there any time soon.



High fructose corn syrup?

----------


## killramos

> High fructose corn syrup?



Just as likely to kill you I think

----------


## The_Penguin

> High fructose corn syrup?



 :ROFL!: 

Fuck that, I'm Keto. It's the OTHER Crown.

----------


## phreezee

20 bags to upgrade to R60. It made about a 1.5 degree difference.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> 20 bags to upgrade to R60. It made about a 1.5 degree difference.



So, less _phreez_ing, then?

----------


## killramos

Insulation made a difference measured in degrees?

Your thermostat doesn’t dictate that?

----------


## phreezee

I had a cold room and I took before and after measurements with a FLIR camera. This is retained heat with no furnaces running.

I have 3 Ecobees + 5 sensors as well, and the sensor in the room also observed the same improvement.

But even without quantitative measurement, the wife noticed the difference so I consider it a success.

----------


## killramos

You will have to explain the whole 3 thermostats logic to me hahaha

----------


## phreezee

2 furnaces, 1 zoned, so I can control each of the 3 floors independently.

----------


## ganesh

> You will have to explain the whole 3 thermostats logic to me hahaha



I have a Two stage furnace .I have Two Ecobees thermostat and 11 Sensors. 
Mya be he has a 3 Stage furnace or 2 Stage and a separate furnace for BSMT.

- - - Updated - - -




> I had a cold room and I took before and after measurements with a FLIR camera. This is retained heat with no furnaces running.
> 
> I have 3 Ecobees + 5 sensors as well, and the sensor in the room also observed the same improvement.
> 
> But even without quantitative measurement, the wife noticed the difference so I consider it a success.



Did you hire some one to do this? If so can you PM me the info please? 
We have one room which is always colder or hotter than the rest of the house. I have tried various methods to balance it but it never worked. May be I can give this a try.

----------


## phreezee

I used these guys for the attic insulation : https://homestars.com/companies/2777...ors-insulation 
Older houses probably have R30 (10"), newer houses have R50 (19"), and R60 is 22" of depth.

----------


## vengie

> I used these guys for the attic insulation : https://homestars.com/companies/2777...ors-insulation 
> Older houses probably have R30 (10"), newer houses have R50 (19"), and R60 is 22" of depth.



How much did it run you?
We just bought an older home which is far from efficient

----------


## ganesh

> I used these guys for the attic insulation : https://homestars.com/companies/2777...ors-insulation 
> Older houses probably have R30 (10"), newer houses have R50 (19"), and R60 is 22" of depth.



Thanks for the Link.

----------


## phreezee

> How much did it run you?
> We just bought an older home which is far from efficient



It's based on square footage since each bag is ~$50, and you get 2 guys labour for the day for about $1k.
$2k+tax for ~1700 sq-ft.

----------


## D'z Nutz

> So, less _phreez_ing, then?



ThePunIsMightier

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## The_Rural_Juror

That looks expensive.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> 



Pfft 600 hp. Everyone knows you need at least 650 for city driving.

----------


## Disoblige

Aren't those badges like $20 on eBay?
jk, nice ride.

Does it have a full wrap on it? I can see the outline of the film where the badge is. Why didn't they just remove the badge and put it over the film after?

----------


## 89coupe

> Pfft 600 hp. Everyone knows you need at least 650 for city driving.



It’s a 2020, 617HP  :Pimpin':

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

For a moment I thought it was the new one.

----------


## 90_Shelby

> Pfft 600 hp. Everyone knows you need at least 650 for city driving.



 I agree.  :Angel:

----------


## Team_Mclaren

> It’s a 2020, 617HP



Nice, is that the one sitting @ Calgary BMW or factory order? Initially i didnt feel the car is different enough than a F10 to justify, but now it's growing on me....

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> Nice, is that the one sitting @ Calgary BMW or factory order? Initially i didnt feel the car is different enough than a F10 to justify, but now it's growing on me....



True...

----------


## beyond_ban

> snip



Congrats, great car. Tough to tell from this image, but is it pure metal silver?  :Pimpin':

----------


## SJW



----------


## 89coupe

> Congrats, great car. Tough to tell from this image, but is it pure metal silver?



Its called Donington Grey

----------


## 16hypen3sp

Picked this up. 2020 Ram 2500 w/ the 6.7 Cummins. Most of the bells and whistles, some of which I love and some I didn't need. Had been looking for a Diesel for the last couple months.

Has the towing tech group, protection group, 5th wheel prep, bed utility group, off-road group, night edition, Laramie Level 2 option group.

This one has the 8.4" screen with the Uconnect 4C NAV. I looked at one with the 12" screen but was immediately turned off by the buttons for HVAC control. I hated those buttons on my last truck. The 8.4" retains all the rotating knob functionality which is awesome! Don't care much for the NAV tho, but this one came with the 17-speaker Harmon Kardon sound system. Really fucking nice! Interior is fantastic. Surround camera with the towing tech group is pretty sweet.

Wasn't really looking for a truck with a sunroof but ended up with one. Actually, I wasn't looking for a brand new truck at all but the used ones all seemed to be ex-oilfield and they were pretty beat up for how old they were. The best used one I looked at was in great shape but I pulled the carproof and turned ouy, it had it's front end smashed in in Ontario, and then something else happened to it again in Alberta. So, I ended up at a dealership and after a test drive and a few days of thinking, ended up with this in my garage. 

EDIT: I also dislike the ugly ass shark fin antennae on the roof.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I support buying brand new trucks. Used truck market is whack.

----------


## spikerS

> I support buying brand new trucks. Used truck market is whack.



*edit* nvm, I will post in the ford thread, but steal your quote from here.

----------


## Maxt



----------


## tirebob



----------


## killramos

> 



covid

----------


## ganesh

> 



From Bay?

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> 



That's a nice unit.

----------


## Ekliptix

New phone, moving from a iPhone 7 plus to a 12 pro. Battery life is much better, plus the camera is pretty good.


Amazon Mesh Wifi. Seems to work pretty well. I still need a solution to get Wifi out to my barn/garage.

----------


## tirebob

> From Bay?



I am ashamed to admit it, but it was an Amazon Black Friday Week sale...  :facepalm:

----------


## bjstare

> I still need a solution to get Wifi out to my barn/garage.



There's wireless solutions for that, but they aren't cheap IIRC. Unless it's an outrageous distance, you might consider renting a ditch witch and just trenching from your house to the garage and putting some conduit/armored cable then add an access point in the garage. That would be my preference.

----------


## ganesh

> I am ashamed to admit it, but it was an Amazon Black Friday Week sale...



Lol no I asked because Bay normally put those units on Sale around Christmas time for almost 50% off. 
Last year i bought a De'Longhi from them. 

Enjoy the coffee.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> Picked this up. 2020 Ram 2500 w/ the 6.7 Cummins. Most of the bells and whistles, some of which I love and some I didn't need. Had been looking for a Diesel for the last couple months.
> 
> Has the towing tech group, protection group, 5th wheel prep, bed utility group, off-road group, night edition, Laramie Level 2 option group.
> 
> This one has the 8.4" screen with the Uconnect 4C NAV. I looked at one with the 12" screen but was immediately turned off by the buttons for HVAC control. I hated those buttons on my last truck. The 8.4" retains all the rotating knob functionality which is awesome! Don't care much for the NAV tho, but this one came with the 17-speaker Harmon Kardon sound system. Really fucking nice! Interior is fantastic. Surround camera with the towing tech group is pretty sweet.
> 
> Wasn't really looking for a truck with a sunroof but ended up with one. Actually, I wasn't looking for a brand new truck at all but the used ones all seemed to be ex-oilfield and they were pretty beat up for how old they were. The best used one I looked at was in great shape but I pulled the carproof and turned ouy, it had it's front end smashed in in Ontario, and then something else happened to it again in Alberta. So, I ended up at a dealership and after a test drive and a few days of thinking, ended up with this in my garage. 
> 
> EDIT: I also dislike the ugly ass shark fin antennae on the roof.



No Aisin?

----------


## roopi

> 



Looks like same one: https://www.bestbuy.ca/en-ca/product...870xl/10256821

Hopefully you got it for less if it is.

----------


## taemo

bought 2 packs of Fuji Pro 400H, having a local 'lab' that process 120 C-41 and scan it at a reasonable price has motivated me to start shooting color medium format again

----------


## danno

Ahhhh yeaaa!

----------


## Sentry

Pea shooter, should be able to pick it up next Saturday. Allegedly the MK3s are cunty to reassemble after field stripping, but I'm pretty mechanically inclined and the deal was too good to pass up. Save like 400 bucks vs. getting a MK4 which has a one button takedown.

----------


## tcon

Behold, the mighty cubes. Aluminum on the left, and *gasp* TUNGSTEN on the right. I can literally spend hours a day playing with these things

----------


## Shlade

> Pea shooter, should be able to pick it up next Saturday. Allegedly the MK3s are cunty to reassemble after field stripping, but I'm pretty mechanically inclined and the deal was too good to pass up. Save like 400 bucks vs. getting a MK4 which has a one button takedown.



Nice. I just picked up a glock 44. 

Now if only ranges would open up...

----------


## killramos

> Nice. I just picked up a glock 44. 
> 
> Now if only ranges would open up...



Outdoor ranges are still open  :Smilie: 

Are TSE and CSC closed to members now as well?

----------


## Shlade

> Outdoor ranges are still open 
> 
> Are TSE and CSC closed to members now as well?



The outdoor ranges you need to have a membership for them. And I believe they're not accepting drop ins with members either currently due to Covid... If I could find somebody that has a membership at buffalo target shooters that would be awesome... Would love an outdoor range. 

And yes, indoor shooting ranges are closed currently as well until January 10... Unless they extend this crap.

----------


## lasimmon

> Behold, the mighty cubes. Aluminum on the left, and *gasp* TUNGSTEN on the right. I can literally spend hours a day playing with these things



How exactly do you 'play' with those?

----------


## killramos

One of the better investments I made was getting my name in for CDTSA (I can’t stand the guys at BTSA). Wait lists are getting very long so my recommendation is get your name in for an outdoor range sooner than later. 

Shooting indoors sucks anyway haha.

----------


## Disoblige

Wouldn't making them round be easier on the anus?

----------


## Shlade

> One of the better investments I made was getting my name in for CDTSA (I can’t stand the guys at BTSA). Wait lists are getting very long so my recommendation is get your name in for an outdoor range sooner than later. 
> 
> Shooting indoors sucks anyway haha.



Wow good call... Everytime I've gone on the site the wait list has been closed. Just signed up for the wait list now.

----------


## Team_Mclaren

New to me rims , needs a little refinishing. is Andre still the guy?
» Click image for larger version

----------


## mo_money2supe

> New to me rims , needs a little refinishing. is Andre still the guy?
> » Click image for larger version



I just had Andre fix up some curb rashes (wife's car of course) and still seems to be the go-to guy from everyone I talked to (beyonders and otherwise). The only thing is he's booking at least 3-4 weeks out, though for a summer setup should be no big deal for you.

----------


## nismodrifter

> New to me rims , needs a little refinishing. is Andre still the guy?
> » Click image for larger version



balling yo

----------


## shakalaka

Can't believe Andre is still around. If it's the same guy I am thinking of. I had my Nissan 350z wheels fixed by him some 10-11 years ago. He lived in the SW in tbr Signal Hill area proximity at the time and did it out of his garage. I remember he charged me $150 a wheel. I am sure it's much different now.

----------


## saiyajin

who is this "Andre"? Wouldn't mind sending a set of wheels for him to take care off  :Burn Out:

----------


## Tik-Tok

> who is this "Andre"? Wouldn't mind sending a set of wheels for him to take care off



Alloy Wheel Repair

----------


## saiyajin

> Alloy Wheel Repair



these guys?

https://www.awrswheelrepair.com/calgary/

----------


## schocker

> One of the better investments I made was getting my name in for CDTSA (I can’t stand the guys at BTSA). Wait lists are getting very long so my recommendation is get your name in for an outdoor range sooner than later. 
> 
> Shooting indoors sucks anyway haha.



I need to look into an outdoor range. I have never even shot any of my pistols  :facepalm: 

I got an ember mug from costco. Didn't really need, but since it takes me eons to finish coffee/tea, it is actually pretty nice.
» Click image for larger version

----------


## msommers

I'm astounded how expensive that thing is but God dammit that's awesome

----------


## killramos

Am I the only one who thinks piping hot coffee is massively overrated?

Love me some cold sat on my desk for 2 hours coffee haha

----------


## ExtraSlow

I like mine cooler than most, but not too cold. There's a narrow acceptable window. Not sure I can afford a $150 cup though.

----------


## killramos

Can the fancy coffee mug dial it into the exact 42 degrees C ExtraSlow likes his brew?

----------


## spikerS

> Can the fancy coffee mug dial it into the exact 42 degrees C ExtraSlow likes his brew?



yes. I bought one for 
@baygirl
 last year and she loves it, uses it almost daily.

----------


## D'z Nutz

> I'm astounded how expensive that thing is but God dammit that's awesome



I have a couple of these from Dollarama. Works just fine.

https://www.amazon.ca/Betty-Crocker-.../dp/B01NBZX2Z9

I also warm cookies with it.

----------


## msommers

There is a reason why coffee shouldn't be hot as fuck like McDicks or Tim's - aside from burning your mouth and ruining the tasting experience of anything you eat or drink for the remainder of the day...it helps distinguish sweetness. For black coffee drinkers, it's much better, but for the double-double et al. crowd it doesn't matter.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> I have a couple of these from Dollarama. Works just fine.
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/Betty-Crocker-.../dp/B01NBZX2Z9
> 
> I also warm cookies with it.



Looks like a great vessel to reheat bacon.

----------


## killramos

That’s my main issue, I don’t want my morning coffee ruining everything else I eat that day.

Eating is important to me, hot coffee is not.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> For black coffee drinkers, it's much better, but for the double-double et al. crowd it doesn't matter.



I have never seen a black person at a Tim Horton's.

----------


## killramos

> I have never seen a black person at a Tim Horton's.



You have clearly never been to Toronto

----------


## ExtraSlow

Or grade Prairie. Somalian soccer team uses the Timmie's as their clubhouse.

----------


## schocker

> I'm astounded how expensive that thing is but God dammit that's awesome



Twas only $139 at costco in store  :ROFL!: 



> Can the fancy coffee mug dial it into the exact 42 degrees C ExtraSlow likes his brew?



It does 50-62.5C so too hot for him. It lets you dial it in on the app otherwise it does 57 which I find too hot so obviously colder, longer battery life.

----------


## taemo

> Twas only $139 at costco in store 
> 
> 
> It does 50-62.5C so too hot for him. It lets you dial it in on the app otherwise it does 57 which I find too hot so obviously colder, longer battery life.




I'm too cheap to buy the 30-40$ chinese knock off on Amazon, will never pay 139$ for one lol.




> I have a couple of these from Dollarama. Works just fine.
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/Betty-Crocker-.../dp/B01NBZX2Z9
> 
> I also warm cookies with it.



never crossed my mind to go check out Dollarama, thanks

----------


## ExtraSlow

ExtraSlow brought out the thermometer for his afternoon coffee and 56c is a good temp. So this device looks good for me if any of y'all haven't pickup up my Christmas gift yet.

----------


## swak

Bought a turkey roasting pan today at Canadian Tire....
As a kid, i always thought these pans were expensive and fancy... $18 later lol.

Now to not turn the turkey into the National Lampoon styles

----------


## ExtraSlow

Start making your lasagne in that roasting pan. Will change your life.

----------


## Ekliptix

4 day outdoor avalanche course in BC (before the recent lock down). Was pretty nuts, an eye opener, and we'll be safer moving forward practicing the skills we learned.

----------


## dj_rice

Danby 5.1cu Ft Chest Freezer w/ 5 year warranty On sale at Costco for $149.99, down from $189.99.

----------


## swak

> Start making your lasagne in that roasting pan. Will change your life.



Is that a thing?

----------


## Buster

> Danby 5.1cu Ft Chest Freezer w/ 5 year warranty On sale at Costco for $149.99, down from $189.99.



I thought it was a Mac Pro at first.

----------


## 13TTFX4

Was this the AST2? I have been looking in to doing AST2 for a couple years but none of the guys I ride with want to go along with me. when I did my AST1 a long time it really opened my eyes to how many people have no clue what they are doing out on the mountain as far as safety.

In reference to Eklipix's post

----------


## Ekliptix

Yes, AST2 course. It's been 15 years since my AST1, so this was much needed. And I did it with the guys I normally ride with. Now we just have to put into practice what we learned.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Is that a thing?



Absolutely it is. Free your mind and live your best life.

----------


## cyra1ax

> Danby 5.1cu Ft Chest Freezer w/ 5 year warranty On sale at Costco for $149.99, down from $189.99.



Aaaah fuck. Guess I'll go to Costco tomorrow.

----------


## schurchill39

Thats a good freezer. We've had it for a couple years now and its worked great. Not so much space that you lose things in there for years at a time, but definitely enough space for all the loaves of bread you buy because you keep forgetting you already have a pile frozen in there.

----------


## Graham_A_M

$450,000 later. I have this giant at the farm. The tires are over 6ft tall to put its size into perspective. Sorry, im having issues uploading it. But its a 2020 Versatile 570 tractor.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> $450,000 later. I have this giant at the farm. The tires are over 6ft tall to put its size into perspective.
> https://images.app.goo.gl/u3ED7JbqB35P1E4g6



What are you farming? Or do you own a giant ant farm?

----------


## roopi

> Was this the AST2? I have been looking in to doing AST2 for a couple years but none of the guys I ride with want to go along with me. when I did my AST1 a long time it really opened my eyes to how many people have no clue what they are doing out on the mountain as far as safety.
> 
> In reference to Eklipix's post



When I did AST1 i realized how little I knew. Definitely something everyone in the mountains should do.

----------


## davidI

I don't normally participate in this thread since I'm a minimalist, but I'm pretty happy with these Turkish looped towels woven on old-style shuttle looms that I just picked up in Istanbul.

Not cheap, but they should last 20+ years so I don't mind. Plus it supports traditional weavers. 

The operation was started by a Canadian woman and it's a pretty nice story behind it all if anyone is interested: https://jennifershamam.webflow.io/

----------


## phreezee

More house mods. Ran 3 showers at once ok. Takes an average of 20-30 seconds to get upstairs, not too bad.

----------


## JfuckinC

Car related so you guys might not care lol

----------


## 90_Shelby

> Car related so you guys might not care lol



NOBODY CARES!!!! 





 :Angel:  Bad ass my friend! Nice choice!

----------


## BavarianBeast

Nice cylinders VFC

Got a ski cabin

----------


## JfuckinC

> Nice cylinders VFC
> 
> Got a ski cabin



Likkkke for the weekend? Or ever? Haha




> NOBODY CARES!!!! 
> 
> *busters home video*
> 
> 
>  Bad ass my friend! Nice choice!



 Haha thanks man

----------


## killramos

> Nice cylinders VFC
> 
> Got a ski cabin



Gorgeous

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> Nice cylinders VFC
> 
> Got a ski cabin



I like you, GermanPoodle. Want to make out?  :Love:

----------


## brucebanner

> Car related so you guys might not care lol



Sell that and get your old setup back and actually drive it for a season :Big Grin: 

That'll still be lot's of fun too haha.

----------


## raceman6135

> Car related so you guys might not care lol



Very nice! Which transmission are you going to use?

----------


## Buster

> Nice cylinders VFC
> 
> Got a ski cabin



that looks really nice.

----------


## jwslam

https://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX00114201



Not that I have any Wifi6 devices  :ROFL!:

----------


## ExtraSlow

Redacted

----------


## killramos

> Redacted



The one time you buy a Ferrari and you redact?

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm trying to keep my vast wealth a secret

----------


## killramos

> I'm trying to keep my vast wealth a secret



Yuge Flex

----------


## Sentry

#humblebrag

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> I'm trying to keep my vast wealth a secret



I see your flat ceilings.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Hah, I legit do have flat ceilings. But also 25' of frontage. so it's a wash.

----------


## taemo

finally found the best cards holder for phones, removable so that I can use apple pay and the holder can also be used as stand



and

----------


## ExtraSlow

https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/i...7111p.html#srp
Shovelling is for chumps

----------


## firebane

> https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/i...7111p.html#srp
> Shovelling is for chumps



Why would you spend money on that when the city gives away a mix for free?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Why would you spend money on that when the city gives away a mix for free?



The mix you get from the city is mostly gravel with a light amount of salt. I've used it and I haver some in a bucket at my house. Not even comparable.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

I get too many frowny faces from the pet owners when I use salt on my sidewalk. I guess the old lady down the block will just have to get her other hip replaced some day.

----------


## adam c

> I get too many frowny faces from the pet owners when I use salt on my sidewalk. I guess the old lady down the block will just have to get her other hip replaced some day.



Nah you get frowny faces for not using the double cost pet friendly version

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm salting the alley. Me and the neighbors have run out of places to pike the snow. I've even filled my truck box with it. The 20-ish kg I've spread out there has already started to make a real difference to the volume of snow back there. At ~$0.35/kg it's a great cost to results ratio.

----------


## adam c

I dug my portion of the alley out last week as my cars were stuck back there only to have it filled in again with people tracking snow, pissed me right off and my cars back there are stuck again, maybe I'll grab some of this if it helps

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I need to purchase more bacon.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I dug my portion of the alley out last week as my cars were stuck back there only to have it filled in again with people tracking snow, pissed me right off and my cars back there are stuck again, maybe I'll grab some of this if it helps



It reduces volume. It'll leave salt stains on rhe gravel until spring. Bad for any vegetation.

----------


## killramos

Calgary alleys are always hot trash

----------


## mr2mike

> Or grade Prairie. Somalian soccer team uses the Timmie's as their clubhouse.



 :ROFL!:  so true.

----------


## adam c

> It reduces volume. It'll leave salt stains on rhe gravel until spring. Bad for any vegetation.



 Grabbed some on my lunch break, will take a crack tomorrow when it’s a balmy -1

----------


## jutes

> https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/i...7111p.html#srp
> Shovelling is for chumps



My newest toy for snow, leaves, drying car and clearing any overcast.

----------


## Disoblige

> My newest toy for snow, leaves, drying car and clearing any overcast.



I want one, but cordless! Haha.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Cordless mower/blower/trimmer combo is what I want. Haven't been excited by the sales.

----------


## jutes

Agreed cordless is the way to go, however I’m not restricted due to outlet availability and yard size. The sheer power of this thing makes up for lugging around a cord.

----------


## killramos

That’s what they invented hydrocarbons for

----------


## vengie

Wife and I finally added a spin bike + peloton app to our gym.
Wow, I’ve been missing out on spin, holy hell.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Thats what they invented hydrocarbons for



Refineries. So basic.

----------


## spikerS

Dunno if it is good or not, but I idolize the guy and have since I was like 5. Wanted to get it, even if I don't really drink lol

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Nice ES cameo.

----------


## The_Penguin

> Dunno if it is good or not, but I idolize the guy and have since I was like 5. Wanted to get it, even if I don't really drink lol



But but.... Edmonton.
Kidding aside, he was pretty good.

----------


## schurchill39

> Dunno if it is good or not, but I idolize the guy and have since I was like 5. Wanted to get it, even if I don't really drink lol



For its price its not a bad whiskey at all. Reasonably good sipper and you don't feel bad mixing it if youre that type of guy

----------


## spikerS

> For its price its not a bad whiskey at all. Reasonably good sipper and you don't feel bad mixing it if youre that type of guy



I got it on sale at the superstore liquor thingy. Regular price was like $41 and I got it for $25.

----------


## eglove

Attachment 96543
Attachment 96544

$179 from a kiosk in market mall instead of $400 something for the hyperice one from bestbuy. Fuck this thing is well worth the money. Been looking for a theragun style massager for months now.

----------


## jwslam

> Attachment 96543
> Attachment 96544
> 
> $179 from a kiosk in market mall instead of $400 something for the hyperice one from bestbuy. Fuck this thing is well worth the money. Been looking for a theragun style massager for months now.



Have you tried a theragun? It literally shakes the whole house.
Edit: But yea I also opted for a $90 amazon one and still happier with results.

Also, Sorry but you still got ripped off. $140 at costco w/ costco warranty. Pretty sure it's cheaper in warehouse too
https://www.costco.ca/homedics-selec...100711555.html

----------


## bjstare

Wait, so you’re saying the squirrel massage system by BACKplus isn’t the same as a theragun? Get outta town. 

Regardless, +1 for the costco one. Doesn’t matter what it is, the costco option is usually the best option.

----------


## vengie

Real talk, are those things really worth the money over using a lacrosse ball?? 

I’ve debated picking one up...

----------


## ExtraSlow

How much for the slave to gun your back with that thing?

----------


## jwslam

> Real talk, are those things really worth the money over using a lacrosse ball?? 
> 
> I’ve debated picking one up...



Different strokes for different folks.
Holding a device while your hand shakes and it pummels vs just using body weight on a point where you're rolling a ball.
Generally also not great if you're inflexible and trying to get anything on your back.

----------


## killramos

> Real talk, are those things really worth the money over using a lacrosse ball?? 
> 
> I’ve debated picking one up...



My physiotherapist was crazy into them this summer during the recovery from having my ankle put back together.

Seemed alright?

----------


## eglove

I saw the homedics one but it’s a weaker version. It’s the same as the hypervolt go which is smaller with less force. I’m okay with the squirrel one that is similar to the regular hypervolt

haven’t tried the theragun as I couldn’t find a demo unit in town due to covid. This one is pretty strong on setting 3

----------


## msommers

> Real talk, are those things really worth the money over using a lacrosse ball?? 
> 
> I’ve debated picking one up...



A buddy of mine is a serious power lifter. His wife got him one and wishes he got it sooner, loves the thing!

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

I hear Hitachi makes one that's better.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I hear Hitachi makes one that's better.



Its almost like magic.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Davinci Resolve 17 Studio w/ Speed Editor:



Garmin InReach Mini:




And a Dash Pass (Door Dash subscription)

----------


## ExtraSlow

Let us know how you like the INreach. Cool device. I need something like that about 2 days a year and I just couldn't get my head around the subscription costs.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Let us know how you like the INreach. Cool device. I need something like that about 2 days a year and I just couldn't get my head around the subscription costs.



Grabbed it on sale over Xmas but probably won't use it until Hiking/Kayaking season. It's mostly for peace of mind when the wife goes hiking by herself, but it allows for pre-set one-way messaging ("I'm at the top", "headed home now", etc.), emergency communication, and SOS which will trigger a rescue. It can also link to your phone (offline) and guide you back to the trail head or a certain point if you get lost on downloaded maps. I can also track her location real time while it's on in case she is unable to respond or something.

You pay for the subscription during the months you need it, so probably 4-5 months a year and it's $12/mo or something like that. You can cancel for the Fall/Winter when you aren't going to be hiking or whatever.

Only thing I am not 100% clear on is when you hit the SOS button and initiate a rescue, do you get slapped with a $100K bill for a helicopter and rescue team? You are able to cancel the SOS and they try to contact you first, but it could be a costly mistake so I want to get a better understand of how exactly that works. I know some states have free SAR that gets abused all the time, but I don't think Canada does. There's probably insurance for that, but that's another cost.

There is a bigger, more expensive inReach that has a screen for maps, but if you have a smartphone the Mini does the same thing as far as I could tell.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I haven't looked for a while but I don't think you can buy just one month at a time when you need it. Unless that's changed. Cool device, and I know someone who had to call in a rescue heli with one of them last summer. Had someone snap an ankle about 30km from a trailhead, and as an added bonus, fell on their bear spray as they went down, so that can exploded. Sounded like a hell of a rodeo, but Alpine Heli was there pretty fast and evac'ed the dude without further drama. No idea what the cost is on the evac.

----------


## schocker

I can see so much more in the garage now.

----------


## Buster



----------


## killramos

> 



Your bicycle to car ratio makes me sad.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I can see so much more in the garage now.



Big garage lights are great.

----------


## sabad66

> I can see so much more in the garage now.



costco? got one of those a couple of weeks ago on sale and yes it makes a huge difference in the garage.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I have several posts (rants?) about this type of bulb for garage in the LED bulbs thread.

----------


## firebane

> I have several posts (rants?) about this type of bulb for garage in the LED bulbs thread.



I still prefer the 4' led light strips over these things. Obviously cost is a bit more but better light.

----------


## benyl

> Your bicycle to car ratio makes me sad.



Suspension on this bike was designed in Woking.

----------


## taemo

> 



sweet, pretty solid hybrid with a nice range.
my wife loves her after I changed the stock 700x45c to 700x23c tires, haha

----------


## Buster

> sweet, pretty solid hybrid with a nice range.
> my wife loves her after I changed the stock 700x45c to 700x23c tires, haha



yeah, these bikes are getting more and more like mountain bikes.

----------


## schocker

> Big garage lights are great.



I had always wanted to swap out the single bulbs for led tubes but this seems to work pretty well. Even brighter than I was expecting. Shows now that the garage needs a good sweeping.



> costco? got one of those a couple of weeks ago on sale and yes it makes a huge difference in the garage.



Yeah. I had been looking for them in-store but never found them so grabbed a couple online the last day of the sale. Cheaper and brighter than what I saw on amazon and not those weird brands either. I wish it was dimmable though, not sure if those are a thing in these style of bulbs/lamps though.

----------


## Rocket1k78

> I can see so much more in the garage now.



Got the same and with just 2 my garage is grow op ready lol 
I didnt know this but the lumens on these are a lot brighter than most. My buddy bought some off amazon and i was going to order the same but those were only 6500 lumens where as these are 8000 if i recall right. The costco warranty is also unbeatable

----------


## bigboom

> I haven't looked for a while but I don't think you can buy just one month at a time when you need it. Unless that's changed. Cool device, and I know someone who had to call in a rescue heli with one of them last summer. Had someone snap an ankle about 30km from a trailhead, and as an added bonus, fell on their bear spray as they went down, so that can exploded. Sounded like a hell of a rodeo, but Alpine Heli was there pretty fast and evac'ed the dude without further drama. No idea what the cost is on the evac.



Evac will vary based on which SAR service you use based on your location. You can do a monthly plan it's just more expensive than doing an annual as they also have a service fee for it. I use mine mainly when solo mtb or backcountry skiing/sledding in the winter. It's great just to be able to fire the wife a message when you start and finish your day for peace of mind.

----------


## AndyL

https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B08GPY56CN/...xWiNAsam3Ce_jg




> Use coupon code: WCAYNG50 and it will be $55.99cad



"1000w equivalent"  :ROFL!:  120w LED grow light. 

Actually checked out at 54.99 for me. (warns that shipper will ask for 14.60$ customs/duties).

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

2021 Aquaglide Chelan 140 DS:



Aquabound Eagle Ray Carbon paddles:

----------


## 90_Shelby

Just ordered a very cool custom table, built locally in Calgary, high quality and quite unique. He can do custom sizes for the tables and he also makes bar stools. Very reasonable price as well, since he's just starting up. Obviously aero-inspired.

https://www.woodversusmetal.com/
[email protected]

----------


## austic

Got a new toy

Ironwood 650... Cant wait for the first brisket out of this bad boy

----------


## dj_rice

https://www.costco.ca/chef%e2%80%99s...100718351.html

Dont live in Aspen so don't have those fancy knives made out of unobtanium or etc. Just some regular Cuisinarts and some 5 Star Henkels and too lazy to do whetstones.

----------


## brucebanner

Looked at this car a few years ago and have wanted it ever since. Looked again on Thursday and made an offer, the 73 year old owner wanted the weekend to think about it. He got back to me yesterday and accepted. So going to pick it up later this afternoon. 

So I'm setting fire to more money on vehicles 
@killramos
 but it's been a dream car for me since I was a kid.  :Big Grin:

----------


## ExtraSlow

Is that a Pontiac Lemans? Tell us about it.

----------


## killramos

> Looked at this car a few years ago and have wanted it ever since. Looked again on Thursday and made an offer, the 73 year old owner wanted the weekend to think about it. He got back to me yesterday and accepted. So going to pick it up later this afternoon. 
> 
> So I'm setting fire to more money on vehicles 
> @killramos
>  but it's been a dream car for me since I was a kid.



Much approve

----------


## brucebanner

> Is that a Pontiac Lemans? Tell us about it.



'65 Lemans, cloned gto 
Pontiac 400 turbo 350 3.36 posi rear. Going to make me a wonderful cruiser. 



> Much approve



 :Clap:

----------


## ExtraSlow

Nice. She's a beauty, and agree what a great cruiser.

----------


## gmc72

> Looked at this car a few years ago and have wanted it ever since. Looked again on Thursday and made an offer, the 73 year old owner wanted the weekend to think about it. He got back to me yesterday and accepted. So going to pick it up later this afternoon. 
> 
> So I'm setting fire to more money on vehicles 
> @killramos
>  but it's been a dream car for me since I was a kid.



Gorgeous!! Nice find!

----------


## JfuckinC

> Lemansssssss



Nice! i saw your other car pop up on FB and Kijiji, now i see why.

Is that pictures of the actual car?

----------


## brucebanner

I'll gladly keep the other car and would if I had a shop, have to see what happens.

Yes that's the exact car.

Thanks everyone, suuuuuper stoked for this one!

----------


## ZenOps

Bought Chunky Soup. On Amazon Prime. Expectations of dented tins? 2.

----------


## Buster

> '65 Lemans, cloned gto 
> Pontiac 400 turbo 350 *3.36 posi rear.* Going to make me a wonderful cruiser.

----------


## Ukyo8

Should be fun at the Autocross this year  :thumbs up:

----------


## dirtsniffer

Was that for sale in red deer? my favorite front end! congrats.

----------


## Disoblige

Very nice. I like Camaros.
They don't try to be too flashy or over-the-top. Simple lines and looks. Lets the performance do the talking.

----------


## Ukyo8

> Was that for sale in red deer? my favorite front end! congrats.



Not sure if it's the same one, but I bought it in Calgary.
2014 2SS 1LE 9,000 kms

----------


## killramos

Agreed. Camaros are great.

----------


## Shlade

> Agreed. Camaros are great.



Until you have to see what's beside or behind you.

----------


## SKR

> Until you have to see what's beside or behind you.



Just pay attention when you drive. I had one for a couple years and it was fine.

----------


## brucebanner

@Buster
 :ROFL!: 

9k on that 2014? Nice find! I test drove a 2020 last summer, had a feature where the rear view mirror could be a live rear facing camera, I thought it was great since I also think there are lots of blind spots. You'll have a lot of fun with that 1LE!

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Until you have to see what's beside or behind you.



Don't drive slow, problem solved.

----------


## 94boosted

> Should be fun at the Autocross this year



Congrats man! I've autocrossed a 2015 1LE and now a 2017 1LE, shoot me a PM if you have any questions.

----------


## vengie

> 



Where do you even find things like this  :ROFL!: 
That was amazing.

#hollywoodglorydays

----------


## Nufy

> Where do you even find things like this 
> That was amazing.
> 
> #hollywoodglorydays



You've never seen My Cousin Vinny ???

What kind of yoot are you ...

----------


## Ukyo8

> Congrats man! I've autocrossed a 2015 1LE and now a 2017 1LE, shoot me a PM if you have any questions.



Sound good hope to see you there this spring  :thumbs up:

----------


## killramos

Trying to step up my sharpening game this year, my other stones are only 400/1000 so this should really help get sharpness to the next level.

Working to really build my skills on my current knives so I can better justify slowing working to upgrade my knives with time. But it would be insulting for me to learn how to sharpen on a $700 dollar knife.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I have some knives you can sharpen buddy.

----------


## s dime

> Sound good hope to see you there this spring



Where are you guys autocrossing?

----------


## Ukyo8

> Where are you guys autocrossing?



Airdrie airport, Red Deer, Fort Macleod

https://forums.sascsolo.com/

----------


## rage2

> You've never seen My Cousin Vinny ???
> 
> What kind of yoot are you ...



What is a yoot?

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> What is a yoot?







(and yes I know you know, it's for all the millenials)

----------


## Nufy

> What is a yoot?



Ooops...yute...apparently

Skip to 1:50...ish

----------


## lilmira

Marisa tomei!

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Ooops...yute...apparently



That's what you get for posting on Newfoundland time.

----------


## Buster

> Marisa tomei!



Would bang. Xmillion.

She was hot then, she's hot now, and she was hot at all stages in between.

----------


## tirebob

> Would bang. Xmillion.
> 
> She was hot then, she's hot now, and she was hot at all stages in between.



I concur... Meets all levels of acceptability

----------


## rage2

I knew by quoting the movie some of you would think I've never seen the movie before haha. I swear I watch it 5x a year.

----------


## Sentry

Late Christmas/early birthday present to myself. That's my one consumer good purchase for the year, back to turbo shitboxes and pinching pennies.  :ROFL!:

----------


## D'z Nutz

Nice 29!! I wanted a 629 for the longest time but could never justify it.

----------


## killramos

LOTR 4K DolbyVision and Atmos!

Heard good things on the remaster from reviews. On sale on Amazon today, had a camelcamelcamel set

----------


## 90_Shelby

What he says: 




> LOTR 4K DolbyVision and Atmos!
> 
> Heard good things on the remaster from reviews. On sale on Amazon today, had a camelcamelcamel set






What I hear and see:

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

^Wins internet before 09:00 on a Saturday!

----------


## killramos

> What he says: 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I hear and see:



Did you have to listen to one too many Chrysler joke this week muffin?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Not a latest purchase by a long shot, but it's finally gonna get some use for the first time in infinity years.



LoL at that translation.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> Not a latest purchase by a long shot, but it's finally gonna get some use for the first time in infinity years.



I didn't see the rest of the French on the cover so my thoughts went like this:

1. Oh, a breadmaker
2. _What the fuck is a robot boulanger?_
3. Oh, a breadmaker

It was a real roller coaster, I tells ya.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I didn't see the rest of the French on the cover so my thoughts went like this:
> 
> 1. Oh, a breadmaker
> 2. _What the fuck is a robot boulanger?_
> 3. Oh, a breadmaker
> 
> It was a real roller coaster, I tells ya.



I'm a long way from a Frenchman, but I figured it would be closer to _pain l'automatic_ or _ machinez du pain_... I just don't see where the robot part comes in.
It's been the funniest thing in this house all day though!
"Robot BooLaynJur!!" from all corners, repeatedly. LoL!

----------


## schurchill39

Bread making machine > robots are machines > bread is a baked good > robot baker. Its been over half a decade since I would consider myself fully bilingual but this one kind of makes sense to me. Especially considering that it was probably done by a chinese man with google (or what ever the CCP lets them have) translate.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Bread making machine > robots are machines > bread is a baked good > robot baker. Its been over half a decade since I would consider myself fully bilingual but this one kind of makes sense to me. Especially considering that it was probably done by a chinese man with google (or what ever the CCP lets them have) translate.



Yeah, I must not have learned Boulanger = Baker, or, I forgot.

----------


## Chandler_Racing

Loaded up:

Section and matching chairs in grey:



Samsung 65" Q80T:



Spa Berry SB-5 Mochaberry:



Credit card is tapping out.

----------


## 03ozwhip

Not mine, FIL bought this for the garage. Big ass sandblast cabinet. Old smaller one will be for sale if anyone is interested.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Nice unit! Where's you get it from?

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Nice unit! Where's you get it from?



Uncle Weiners

----------


## 03ozwhip

Old vs new

----------


## schurchill39

> Uncle Weiners



I only just found out about this place in the summer and I thought my buddy was trying to pull a fast one on me. Turns out thats actually the name of a legit place and they have some pretty great stuff!

----------


## spikerS

> I only just found out about this place in the summer and I thought my buddy was trying to pull a fast one on me. Turns out thats actually the name of a legit place and they have some pretty great stuff!



most of it is cheap garbage, but there are a few gems in there

----------


## D'z Nutz

> I only just found out about this place in the summer and I thought my buddy was trying to pull a fast one on me. Turns out thats actually the name of a legit place and they have some pretty great stuff!






> most of it is cheap garbage, but there are a few gems in there



I see their ads on Kijiji all the time on things I'm looking to buy and looked them up before. They have pretty terrible Google reviews so I never bothered. Are they worth checking out?

----------


## e31

^ Uncle Wieners makes Princess Auto look like Snap-on Tools

----------


## spikerS

> I see their ads on Kijiji all the time on things I'm looking to buy and looked them up before. They have pretty terrible Google reviews so I never bothered. Are they worth checking out?



I went there one about a year ago. It is all mostly 4th and 5th rate shit that even the crossroads flea market kiosks would be ashamed to sell. It's all stuff made as cheaply as they can without much thought for quality control so most of it really isn't worth the materials it is made out of.

Not all of it though, but probably 90% of it is straight up trash.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> I went there one about a year ago. It is all mostly 4th and 5th rate shit that even the crossroads flea market kiosks would be ashamed to sell. It's all stuff made as cheaply as they can without much thought for quality control so most of it really isn't worth the materials it is made out of.
> 
> Not all of it though, but probably 90% of it is straight up trash.



I agree, its alot of aliexpress type shit, but there are definitely some decent things in there, thats when youre paying real prices. 

This cabinet at least, is made very well from what I can gather. It came in a crate at 200kg, it was fun to maneuver lol

This thing cost 2k as well, it wasn't cheap.

----------


## spikerS

> I agree, its alot of aliexpress type shit, but there are definitely some decent things in there, thats when youre paying real prices. 
> 
> This cabinet at least, is made very well from what I can gather. It came in a crate at 200kg, it was fun to maneuver lol
> 
> This thing cost 2k as well, it wasn't cheap.



Sorry, I didn't mean to sound like I was ragging on your new blaster, I wasn't. They do have some stuff that is worth it, and it is usually their bigger shop pieces and your new cabinet looks decent. I was commenting on their overall stock.

----------


## JfuckinC

Is it racist that's it's owned by asian and their logo looks like a redneck? or is it a redneck asian? hahaha

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Is it racist that's it's owned by asian and their logo looks like a redneck? or is it a redneck asian? hahaha



Oh man! I never thought of that!
Now I'm so triggered I can't even find my way to my safe space.

----------


## JfuckinC

Can we finally go after someone for cultural appropriation?!

----------


## Buster

bought a reMarkable 2

----------


## bjstare

That looks awesome. How's the file management with it? In terms of reviewing notes from days or weeks gone by, managing marked up slides, etc?

----------


## vengie

> bought a reMarkable 2



I’ve been wanting to pick one of these up for a while... I just can’t justify the price..

----------


## Buster

> That looks awesome. How's the file management with it? In terms of reviewing notes from days or weeks gone by, managing marked up slides, etc?



all of that is great. except it doesnt do a good job if integrating into other ecosystems.

----------


## dirtsniffer



----------


## killramos

Cool

----------


## msommers

> bought a reMarkable 2



Can you report back your impressions? I'm still not quite convinced of how good it is at replicating the pencil to paper experience, but as someone who needs to write everything down to really remember it, this would be a Godsend to stay organized digitally.

----------


## D'z Nutz

> Can you report back your impressions? I'm still not quite convinced of how good it is at replicating the pencil to paper experience, but as someone who needs to write everything down to really remember it, this would be a Godsend to stay organized digitally.



A friend was looking into getting one of those and asked me to do a bit of research for her and based on the reviews I've read, it sounds like the only benefit of it is that it just feels like paper

- if you write fast on it, you'll notice there's a bit of a lag from when you write with the pen and when the ink catches up. If you don't write fast, you might not notice as much.

- one review I read says the writing to text translation wasn't always accurate so you might have to go back and edit what the text says after and the translation can take a while. One review said the writing to text translation took 8 minutes per page for him.

- battery life is about 2 weeks on a single charge so that's pretty good.

- if you're reading ebooks on it, there's a definite delay when you're changing pages and it only supports PDFs and epub ebook format

- It's kind of expensive for what little it does. One guy pointed out you could buy a regular tablet for the same price and tablets are faster and you can still use it for movies and internet. It just doesn't feel like paper.

That said, reviews say it's a big step up from the remarkable 1, so maybe future versions will be a lot better

----------


## Buster

> A friend was looking into getting one of those and asked me to do a bit of research for her and based on the reviews I've read, it sounds like the only benefit of it is that it just feels like paper
> 
> - if you write fast on it, you'll notice there's a bit of a lag from when you write with the pen and when the ink catches up. If you don't write fast, you might not notice as much.
> 
> - one review I read says the writing to text translation wasn't always accurate so you might have to go back and edit what the text says after and the translation can take a while. One review said the writing to text translation took 8 minutes per page for him.
> 
> - battery life is about 2 weeks on a single charge so that's pretty good.
> 
> - if you're reading ebooks on it, there's a definite delay when you're changing pages and it only supports PDFs and epub ebook format
> ...



I dont have it, but from what I've read this is mostly accurate.

I haven't heard many people I know that have them complain about the speed of the writing on the RM2. One thing people don't discuss is security. If I leave this in a cab or something, I'll be much less concerned than if I leave a notebook.

It is expensive for a unitasker, but if it unlocks some level of productivity (which I am expecting for me), then it's a bargain.

----------


## JfuckinC

> - It's kind of expensive for what little it does. One guy pointed out you could buy a regular tablet for the same price and tablets are faster and you can still use it for movies and internet. It just doesn't feel like paper.



You can get screen protectors that are like paper. I put one in my trucks screen cause they don’t get finger prints like a bare screen.

----------


## D'z Nutz

> You can get screen protectors that are like paper. I put one in my trucks screen cause they don’t get finger prints like a bare screen.



Yeah I had considered those too, but based on the reviews I've read they're not really all that good or at least the ones that claim to be "paper-like" aren't any different than regular matte screen protectors.

----------


## brucebanner

> You can get screen protectors that are like paper. I put one in my trucks screen cause they don’t get finger prints like a bare screen.



Link? That's a good idea, I hate fingerprints.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Link? That's a good idea, I hate fingerprints.



Truck screen protector sounds awesome

----------


## JfuckinC

Just amazon "paper like" screen protector for ipad, i cut one down to fit my screen because at the time they didn't make one specific. I used one of those paper chopper guillotine's so it was nice and straight though.

----------


## rx7boi

> Is it racist that's it's owned by asian and their logo looks like a redneck? or is it a redneck asian? hahaha



Joke's on you, mate. Asians have been selling cheap shit like rednecks for decades and made a lot of money too!

----------


## schurchill39

> Can you report back your impressions? I'm still not quite convinced of how good it is at replicating the pencil to paper experience, but as someone who needs to write everything down to really remember it, this would be a Godsend to stay organized digitally.



I bought a surface book thinking that the detachable screen and pen would let me go from writing everything down in an notebook to keeping them on my computer and attaching them to job files. I gave it a solid year effort but just couldn't get into a digital note taking format. I've abandoned one drive and gone back to notebooks. I can remember what pages look like and there is something satisfying of flipping back or through pages quickly and easily that I was really missing by trying to go digital. Of course, YMMV.

----------


## adam c

Found a decently price sit stand desk frame that is big enough to accompany my desk, it's only single motor but whatever, can press a button then do something else for a minute
https://www.amazon.ca/VIVO-Workstati...66&sr=8-5&th=1

----------


## jwslam

> Found a decently price sit stand desk frame that is big enough to accompany my desk, it's only single motor but whatever, can press a button then do something else for a minute
> https://www.amazon.ca/VIVO-Workstati...66&sr=8-5&th=1



What tabletop are you using?

----------


## adam c

I have one from Ikea, can't remember the name of it right now but it was <$60 I believe

----------


## Buster

@ercchry

----------


## ercchry

Haha, nice! Can be a little tricky to sync up. Found best success using companion app and syncing the sterzo before the wahoo

----------


## Tik-Tok

Wife's snoring has gotten ridiculous. These are surprisingly comfy, and drown out at least some of the noise.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Picked up a grill box for my camp chef grill

----------


## spike98

> Picked up a grill box for my camp chef grill



I had the grill box. HATED it. Small, uneven cooking, didn't hold heat and was a major PITA to clean. Basically if you are cooking more than hotdogs id skip it and get a real BBQ.

Plus now i run a full size skillet which I LOVE.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I am here for this camp chef discussion. awesome.

----------


## dirtsniffer

fuck, not excited to hear that, cause the portable propane grill from Costco is $150, so not much more than this, but having to deal with two propane connections and more space is a pain.. Hoping this would work for the occasional thing I want to grill.

double griddle is awesome. I have a 3 burner though so can fit it all.

Looking forward to camping.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Double griddle with 3 burner stove is my program too. Almost wish I got the triple griddle.

----------


## gmc72

Since the cold moved in and the gym's are closed, bought a treadmill.

I've used it everyday this week! Not just for hanging clothes either!!

----------


## shakalaka

> Wife's snoring has gotten ridiculous. These are surprisingly comfy, and drown out at least some of the noise.



@tiktok where's this from?

----------


## eglove

> @tiktok where's this from?




https://www.amazon.ca/Headband-Heads...3058053&sr=8-3

----------


## Buster

> Can you report back your impressions? I'm still not quite convinced of how good it is at replicating the pencil to paper experience, but as someone who needs to write everything down to really remember it, this would be a Godsend to stay organized digitally.



So far: this thing is totally badass.

I've been using it to mark up pdfs from my architect. Watching people as I use it to do stuff like that is funny. It's a new thing that people ahve never seen before.

----------


## Buster

> A friend was looking into getting one of those and asked me to do a bit of research for her and based on the reviews I've read, it sounds like the only benefit of it is that it just feels like paper
> 
> - if you write fast on it, you'll notice there's a bit of a lag from when you write with the pen and when the ink catches up. If you don't write fast, you might not notice as much.
> 
> - one review I read says the writing to text translation wasn't always accurate so you might have to go back and edit what the text says after and the translation can take a while. One review said the writing to text translation took 8 minutes per page for him.
> 
> - battery life is about 2 weeks on a single charge so that's pretty good.
> 
> - if you're reading ebooks on it, there's a definite delay when you're changing pages and it only supports PDFs and epub ebook format
> ...



-I notice a bit of lag, but don't find it bothersome. Some might, but I doubt it.
- Text translation is slow. I would not say it is a feature you should count on using constantly on the fly.
- Cost: Relative to what? I dont look at tools in terms of how much they cost. I look at tools in terms of how much functionality they bring. Even minor increases in productivity with a tool like this makes the capital cost irrelevant.

----------


## msommers

> So far: this thing is totally badass.
> 
> I've been using it to mark up pdfs from my architect. Watching people as I use it to do stuff like that is funny. It's a new thing that people ahve never seen before.



Thanks for following up with me  :thumbs up:

----------


## suntan

> A friend was looking into getting one of those and asked me to do a bit of research for her and based on the reviews I've read, it sounds like the only benefit of it is that it just feels like paper
> 
> - if you write fast on it, you'll notice there's a bit of a lag from when you write with the pen and when the ink catches up. If you don't write fast, you might not notice as much.
> 
> - one review I read says the writing to text translation wasn't always accurate so you might have to go back and edit what the text says after and the translation can take a while. One review said the writing to text translation took 8 minutes per page for him.
> 
> - battery life is about 2 weeks on a single charge so that's pretty good.
> 
> - if you're reading ebooks on it, there's a definite delay when you're changing pages and it only supports PDFs and epub ebook format
> ...



Eat up Martha.

I could really use this thing. Not sure it can parse my chicken scratches.

----------


## ShermanEF9

Picked up about 55k worth of ASIC miners. Got one hell of a deal, and I guess the dude had some buyers drop out. Paid in crypto on arrival, great service!

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Picked up about 55k worth of ASIC miners. Got one hell of a deal, and I guess the dude had some buyers drop out. Paid in crypto on arrival, great service!



I should not laugh at this. I'll stop soon.

----------


## Ekliptix

2022 Ski Doo Summit X Expert Turbo. Braaap.

----------


## SJW

https://traxxas.com/products/landing/maxx/

for rippin around the cul de sac some covid fun with my son and his rc.

----------


## JfuckinC

> https://traxxas.com/products/landing/maxx/
> 
> for rippin around the cul de sac some covid fun with my son and his rc.



Thats not a side by side

----------


## ExtraSlow

> https://traxxas.com/products/landing/maxx/
> 
> for rippin around the cul de sac some covid fun with my son and his rc.



Nice choice.

----------


## firebane

Want to do some temperature automation stuff..
https://www.jemrf.com/collections/rf...r-raspberry-pi
https://www.jemrf.com/collections/rf...umidity-sensor

Got some things to add to the gym
https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B07...?ie=UTF8&psc=1
https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B07...?ie=UTF8&psc=1

----------


## ZenOps

48 tins of emergency meat. Seriously.

----------


## 13TTFX4

> 2022 Ski Doo Summit X Expert Turbo. Braaap.



Nice Sled! the 34" front end is going to be interesting could make for a rodeo trail ride at places like renshaw but great in the trees. would have been nice if they narrowed up the panels to go with it.

----------


## 89coupe

> 2022 Ski Doo Summit X Expert Turbo. Braaap.



Sick!

Post some snow action when you get it out.

----------


## B.Spilner

> https://traxxas.com/products/landing/maxx/
> 
> for rippin around the cul de sac some covid fun with my son and his rc.



First one? Shit gets addicting.... we have an xmaxx and love that thing.

----------


## SJW

> First one? Shit gets addicting.... we have an xmaxx and love that thing.



I’ve had a few over the years. Mostly nitro though.

- - - Updated - - -




> Thats not a side by side



That’s coming

----------


## The_Penguin

> Want to do some temperature automation stuff..
> https://www.jemrf.com/collections/rf...r-raspberry-pi
> https://www.jemrf.com/collections/rf...umidity-sensor



Wow, expensive!

https://www.universal-solder.ca/prod...net-of-things/
https://www.universal-solder.ca/prod...tal-interface/

----------


## Ekliptix

> Nice Sled! the 34" front end is going to be interesting could make for a rodeo trail ride at places like renshaw but great in the trees. would have been nice if they narrowed up the panels to go with it.



I'm pumped, it's the first new sled I've ever bought, in 24 years of riding. I've ridden a few of these turbos, and the wheelies really make me smile. I'm coming off a 2017 Summit SP, which I'll keep riding this weekend and the rest of the season.

I was pretty disappointed with the improvements over 2021. I wish the Summit came with the smart shocks they added to their trail sleds. I wish there were more interesting color options for the summits.
One good thing is they increased the warranty for the turbo sleds from 2 to 3 years.

I was looking at the Freeride too. It's only $500 more. It has much better shocks, but it doesn't have the 34" ski stance, hand guards, or the limiter strap adjuster. So, for all these last features I went with the X Expert. I was at Basecamp Motorsports today with 2 friends. We all put an order in for a sled.

----------


## firebane

> Wow, expensive!
> 
> https://www.universal-solder.ca/prod...net-of-things/
> https://www.universal-solder.ca/prod...tal-interface/



Not really considering everything comes in a built package ready for use. Put all the components together and it'll add up. And your parts don't include the cost of an arduino either. I have a RPi 3 ready to go.

----------


## 13TTFX4

> I'm pumped, it's the first new sled I've ever bought, in 24 years of riding. I've ridden a few of these turbos, and the wheelies really make me smile. I'm coming off a 2017 Summit SP, which I'll keep riding this weekend and the rest of the season.
> 
> I was pretty disappointed with the improvements over 2021. I wish the Summit came with the smart shocks they added to their trail sleds. I wish there were more interesting color options for the summits.
> One good thing is they increased the warranty for the turbo sleds from 2 to 3 years.
> 
> I was looking at the Freeride too. It's only $500 more. It has much better shocks, but it doesn't have the 34" ski stance, hand guards, or the limiter strap adjuster. So, for all these last features I went with the X Expert. I was at Basecamp Motorsports today with 2 friends. We all put an order in for a sled.



Ya the motor makes it all worth it I currently have a 16 polaris but if I was in the market this year I would seriously consider the turbo. My regular sled group all ride doo's so I have had a chance to ride the turbo and it's a different experience.

The freeride shocks are definitely nice and something I would definitely consider but sounds like the expert more than meets what you want. I'm sure next november can't come soon enough for you.

----------


## sabad66

Picked up two of these. 



Pretty nice chairs that have backpack straps, a cup holder, and 3 storage compartments. Should be good for lake/camping this summer, or even just chilling by the river in town.They are pretty cheap at costco i think they were $36.

----------


## killramos

Were those in warehouse or online?

Great chairs. I could use a few more.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Those are good chairs.

----------


## bjstare

Best chairs.

----------


## vengie

x4 on where did you buy those chairs?

----------


## SJW

> x4 on where did you buy those chairs?



He said costco in his post gaawwwwwwd!

----------


## killramos

They aren’t on the website to my knowledge. So I guess they are in warehouse only?

gey

----------


## firebane

> They aren’t on the website to my knowledge. So I guess they are in warehouse only?
> 
> gey



Their website doesn't have most of what a warehouse does lol.

----------


## killramos

And vice versa which makes it a valid question as to where he got them from

----------


## sabad66

Yup in warehouse. Crossiron specifically, they were beside the toys an aisle or two behind the bakery. 

Apparently these are pretty hot sellers so get them now because they usually don’t last til spring/summer. (At least according to the insiders on the Costco fb group)

----------


## asp integra

Picked some of those up a few years back. Nice and light, comfortable and built in cooler. Hard to beat for the price

[img]

----------


## arcticcat522

> Ya the motor makes it all worth it I currently have a 16 polaris but if I was in the market this year I would seriously consider the turbo. My regular sled group all ride doo's so I have had a chance to ride the turbo and it's a different experience.
> 
> The freeride shocks are definitely nice and something I would definitely consider but sounds like the expert more than meets what you want. I'm sure next november can't come soon enough for you.



Have you tried the new Polaris 850? It has loads of power. I haven't ride the turbo doo though.

----------


## vengie

> Yup in warehouse. Crossiron specifically, they were beside the toys an aisle or two behind the bakery. 
> 
> Apparently these are pretty hot sellers so get them now because they usually don’t last til spring/summer. (At least according to the insiders on the Costco fb group)



I’ll swing by tomorrow on my way home to see if they have any.

If anyone else wants some let me know, I can always bring them downtown with me for pickup

----------


## 13TTFX4

> Have you tried the new Polaris 850? It has loads of power. I haven't ride the turbo doo though.



I haven't rode the 850 polaris but have heard good things. the rumour floating around is that they will also be releasing a 2 stroke turbo this year

----------


## ShermanEF9

Bought this thing today. Chiseling doors actually sucks.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Bought this thing today. Chiseling doors actually sucks.



For me it's actually almost as bad as sanding drywall

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Haven't installed floor mounts yet, plus I'm going to do an air-over-hydraulic conversion. Folds up and stores real nicely once you remove the degree plate.

----------


## nismodrifter

It's the second year in our house and there is now a huge amount of moss/algae build up on all the sidewalks + driveway + fences + everything else.
Got this to deal with it: 

https://www.homedepot.ca/product/ryo...her/1001300147

----------


## legendboy

> Haven't installed floor mounts yet, plus I'm going to do an air-over-hydraulic conversion. Folds up and stores real nicely once you remove the degree plate.



Nice, what you plan on making with the bender?

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> Nice, what you plan on making with the bender?



Going to start small with some axle trusses and tube rocker/sliders, and I'll do a rear tube bumper once I've got a feel for using it. After that I have no idea, but I'm sure I'll find something to make.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Replacing a torn-up 12 year old marks Windriver hoodie with this half price clearance Marks Windriver Overlay hoodie. Had enough points on my triangle card that it was free. What a day.

----------


## nismodrifter

> Replacing a torn-up 12 year old marks Windriver hoodie with this half price clearance Marks Windriver Overlay hoodie. Had enough points on my triangle card that it was free. What a day.



Sounds exciting man. Simple pleasures of life I tell ya.

----------


## Brent.ff

Thats no patagonia vest..? You're slacking on your Aspen goals

----------


## killramos

If there is one thing I know for sure. ES has no Aspen goals

----------


## msommers

> Thats no patagonia vest..? You're slacking on your Aspen goals



Canada Goose*

----------


## killramos

> Canada Goose*



That’s more Vancouver

----------


## ExtraSlow

> If there is one thing I know for sure. ES has no Aspen goals



100% accurate. I would retire long before i hit #7point2lyfe status. or live somewhere that has front drive houses.

- - - Updated - - -

This is the nicest thing I've bought for myself in a long time. No joke.

----------


## suntan

My wireless mouse broke and it was part of a set with the keyboard, now using a mouse I bought a few weeks ago, and new wireless keyboard.



Bought two of these a couple of weeks ago. Not as good as the BenQs at the office, but will suffice. I do like the control system however, very easy to use.

----------


## killramos

Surprises me that what you have at the office is better, as those LG’s are pretty top notch.

----------


## suntan

> Surprises me that what you have at the office is better, as those LG’s are pretty top notch.



The BenQs are brighter. They're pretty freaking expensive at regular price, just got lucky at MemX, they had a couple of refurbs left. One wasn't even ever opened.

----------


## Rocket1k78

Hope i made the right choice, did some researching and it sounded like a decent TV

----------


## 16hypen3sp

Got it! 2021 Grizzly Special Edition. There was one out in Rocky Mountain House. Picked it up yesterday. Took it to my moms for a quick burn. Going to be a lot of fun on the trails this year.

----------


## rage2

> Hope i made the right choice, did some researching and it sounded like a decent TV



Solid choice.

----------


## Rocket1k78

> Solid choice.



Thanks for the reassurance!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was waffling all night wondering if it was a good buy or not, i originally was just after the Q60 but the sales guy showed me the difference between the 60 vs the 80 and it was huge. I even went out to my truck mid sale to do a quick google because it was alot more than the q60.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

Ordered another Pi4, since it was a decent deal.
https://www.amazon.ca/LABISTS-Raspbe...dp/B07YYX4C14/

Good for docker. Might be able to migrate some stuff off my NAS.

----------


## taemo

> Thanks for the reassurance!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was waffling all night wondering if it was a good buy or not, i originally was just after the Q60 but the sales guy showed me the difference between the 60 vs the 80 and it was huge. I even went out to my truck mid sale to do a quick google because it was alot more than the q60.



congrats, I have the Q80R and also went for it over the Q60R, really happy with the purchase

----------


## Chandler_Racing

> Hope i made the right choice, did some researching and it sounded like a decent TV



It’s a good TV. I bought one in January.

----------


## killramos

Decided to finally put my money where my mouth is and get myself a proper car again. I lasted... 3 days without a car? Haha.

2019 M2 Competition with DCT


Pretty austere spec which is what I wanted, wireless CarPlay is a huge plus (gonna need a new iPhone for the battery suck since I don’t have wireless charging spec’d ). And the most important feature of all, no sun roof. Lowest horsepower number I have had in 3 cars, but I have a feeling it will have a fun level above all. Not going to say I won’t miss the AMG V8 sound, but the S55 still sounds good to me in its own vicious caged animal sort of way. 

Gonna be a good summer.

Oh, and since I know beyond was wondering: More front passenger leg room with the baby carrier installed than the NX... somehow.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

Nice, I took a quick look at that car Saturday. I really hate the OG M2 wheels personally.

----------


## killramos

> Nice, I took a quick look at that car Saturday. I really hate the OG M2 wheels personally.



Haha I’m in the same boat on the wheels. Gonna try and find some 788M takeoffs (apparently all the specs nerds claim they weigh too much so lots of people turf them ) and use these as winters. One of them has a little curb rash which you probably noticed. I really like the 788’s.

I almost pulled the trigger on a new one in Hockenheim with 788’s out east to ship here, but I couldn’t say no to the price delta on this one all things considered.

----------


## ExtraSlow

You are the wind beneath my wings.

----------


## shakalaka

> Decided to finally put my money where my mouth is and get myself a proper car again. I lasted... 3 days without a car? Haha.
> 
> 2019 M2 Competition with DCT
> 
> 
> Pretty austere spec which is what I wanted, wireless CarPlay is a huge plus (gonna need a new iPhone for the battery suck since I dont have wireless charging specd ). And the most important feature of all, no sun roof. Lowest horsepower number I have had in 3 cars, but I have a feeling it will have a fun level above all. Not going to say I wont miss the AMG V8 sound, but the S55 still sounds good to me in its own vicious caged animal sort of way. 
> 
> Gonna be a good summer.
> 
> Oh, and since I know beyond was wondering: More front passenger leg room with the baby carrier installed than the NX... somehow.



Congrats, looks great and love the colour!

Funnily, I also pulled the trigger on something fun again. So crazy how close we came to owning similar vehicles as I was debating between a 2019 M4CS and a 2019 M6 but decided to resist going the BMW route. I will disclose later but I will drop a hit. We seem to have an opposite trajectory when it comes to AMG vs M world ownerships. lol.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Funnily, I also pulled the trigger on something fun again.... I will disclose later.



March 2, 2021





> Stop - just for a while. If I can do 2 years with these I'd consider me successful. Pickup I'd like to replace with a Bronco but that depends on when my G63 order comes in - the estimate is 36 months. Then something sporty will replace the Benz - I've been liking the new Vette's a lot but we will see. Point is nothing for 2 years minimum.



Posted October 27, 2020.

----------


## killramos

> Congrats, looks great and love the colour!
> 
> Funnily, I also pulled the trigger on something fun again. So crazy how close we came to owning similar vehicles as I was debating between a 2019 M4CS and a 2019 M6 but decided to resist going the BMW route. I will disclose later but I will drop a hit. We seem to have an opposite trajectory when it comes to AMG vs M world ownerships. lol.





Look forward to seeing what it is.

----------


## never

> Decided to finally put my money where my mouth is and get myself a proper car again. I lasted... 3 days without a car? Haha.
> 
> 2019 M2 Competition with DCT



Awesome acquisition!! You’re going to be looking forward to clean and dry roads!

Just a little bit of a difference from the 4x4 Vette.

----------


## killramos

I certainly hope it is more fun on clean dry roads than the vettex4 haha

I really am liking the size, I would be lying if I said that the size of the truck didn’t bother me.

----------


## never

> I certainly hope it is more fun on clean dry roads than the vettex4 haha



I think that’s 100% guaranteed!

It’s funny because you just did the opposite of what I just did, only I was dealing with vehicles 10 years older! Got rid of a BMW for a GM SUV with a baby Vette engine.

----------


## killramos

> I think that’s 100% guaranteed!
> 
> It’s funny because you just did the opposite of what I just did, only I was dealing with vehicles 10 years older! Got rid of a BMW for a GM SUV with a baby Vette engine.



Fun! Trucks have their place for sure and I enjoyed mine for what it was. This BMW just suits my car “needs” better.

----------


## never

> Fun! Trucks have their place for sure and I enjoyed mine for what it was. This BMW just suits my car needs better.



Plus when you need a truck, you can just borrow 
@ExtraSlow
s fancy new F150!!

----------


## msommers

> Decided to finally put my money where my mouth is and get myself a proper car again. I lasted... 3 days without a car? Haha.
> 
> 2019 M2 Competition with DCT
> Attachment 97839
> 
> Pretty austere spec which is what I wanted, wireless CarPlay is a huge plus (gonna need a new iPhone for the battery suck since I don’t have wireless charging spec’d ). And the most important feature of all, no sun roof. Lowest horsepower number I have had in 3 cars, but I have a feeling it will have a fun level above all. Not going to say I won’t miss the AMG V8 sound, but the S55 still sounds good to me in its own vicious caged animal sort of way. 
> 
> Gonna be a good summer.
> 
> Oh, and since I know beyond was wondering: More front passenger leg room with the baby carrier installed than the NX... somehow.



Nice man, congrats. That colour is fantastic

----------


## killramos

> Plus when you need a truck, you can just borrow 
> @ExtraSlow
> ’s fancy new F150!!



A friends truck is the best truck.

- - - Updated - - -




> Nice man, congrats. That colour is fantastic



Thanks! It has been pointed out that I currently have 3 blue cars... you can call me bluekalaka

----------


## ExtraSlow

They even look like us.

----------


## Buster

> Decided to finally put my money where my mouth is and get myself a proper car again. I lasted... 3 days without a car? Haha.
> 
> 2019 M2 Competition with DCT
> Attachment 97839
> 
> Pretty austere spec which is what I wanted, wireless CarPlay is a huge plus (gonna need a new iPhone for the battery suck since I dont have wireless charging specd ). And the most important feature of all, no sun roof. Lowest horsepower number I have had in 3 cars, but I have a feeling it will have a fun level above all. Not going to say I wont miss the AMG V8 sound, but the S55 still sounds good to me in its own vicious caged animal sort of way. 
> 
> Gonna be a good summer.
> 
> Oh, and since I know beyond was wondering: More front passenger leg room with the baby carrier installed than the NX... somehow.



Awesome

----------


## brucebanner

> It has been pointed out that I currently have 3 blue cars... you can call me bluekalaka



 :ROFL!: 

Love the color, congrats on the new car.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> They even look like us.



Soon you'll be rubbing your balls on his drum set.

----------


## rage2

> Not going to say I wont miss the AMG V8 sound, but the S55 still sounds good to me in its own vicious caged animal sort of way.



That's how it all starts. Next thing you know, the new C63 4 cylinder is gonna sound awesome to you.

----------


## killramos

> That's how it all starts. Next thing you know, the new C63 4 cylinder is gonna sound awesome to you.



I need to code ASD off before I can make a real assessment of S55 sound. I'm not going to pretend its the best sounding engine in the world, its not. Might investigate a full turboback akra install, but probably not.

Also... Did I mention wireless carplay with touch screen? Pretty well the only exciting electronic feature, and probably the only one I truly care about haha.

I would still eventually like a 60's muscle car build once I have garage space. That can be my exhaust porn just as god intended.

----------


## bjstare

> I need to code ASD off before I can make a real assessment of S55 sound. I'm not going to pretend its the best sounding engine in the world, its not. Might investigate a full turboback akra install, but probably not.
> 
> Also... Did I mention wireless carplay with touch screen? Pretty well the only exciting electronic feature, and probably the only one I truly care about haha.



Good for you, congrats. Really like that car. Shoulda bought a CS though.  :Pooosie: 


Just wait til you pull in the garage and wake your child from a nap with your exhaust. My wife is awesome and pretty laid back, but she had no time for my loud cars when it interfered with naps.

It boggles my mind that wireless carplay/touchscreen isn't standard on luxury cars.

----------


## killramos

I guess that’s the benefit of the S55  :ROFL!: 

C63 would never have flown for that, this car behaves itself when you stick it in comfort.

----------


## bjstare

> I guess that’s the benefit of the S55 
> 
> C63 would never have flown for that, this car behaves itself when you stick it in comfort.



Yeah I like that about my car as well; small engine means with the valves closed it's v quiet. Also just noticed you have a slicktop, that's awesome. Every car is better without a sunroof.

----------


## killramos

> Yeah I like that about my car as well; small engine means with the valves closed it's v quiet. Also just noticed you have a slicktop, that's awesome. Every car is better without a sunroof.



Yup that was a must for me, fortunately it seems to be a pretty common spec on M2’s. there is even a carbon roof in the parts catalogue. 

The only “controversial” option is I went with DCT. That’s just my personal preference over 6MT.

----------


## Team_Mclaren

Congrats on the purchase. We have a non-comp 2017. But we bought a previous customer factory ordered so didn't really have a choice on specs. But it ends up to be everything my wife wants. Long Beach Blue / No roof / 6MT/ M exhaust. 

IMO the engine doesn't sound all that great but the exhaust makes up for it

----------


## killramos

The optional M exhaust is definitely a fair bit louder. I’m going to give it some time to see if the current exhaust is fun enough for me.

----------


## spikerS

Decided to splurge and get myself a nice mechanical keyboard.

----------


## rage2

> Also... Did I mention wireless carplay with touch screen? Pretty well the only exciting electronic feature, and probably the only one I truly care about haha.



And widescreen! I loved it in the 850i that I tested. By far the best CarPlay implementation. Too bad you have no wireless charger, that shit drains battery like a mofu. I converted my CarPlay to wireless and with charging pad it's almost perfect... because I have no fucking touchscreen lol.




> Just wait til you pull in the garage and wake your child from a nap with your exhaust. My wife is awesome and pretty laid back, but she had no time for my loud cars when it interfered with naps.



Clearly you failed as a parent because you didn't sleep train your kids.  :ROFL!:

----------


## ExtraSlow

Raising a buncha cream puffs.

----------


## killramos

> And widescreen! I loved it in the 850i that I tested. By far the best CarPlay implementation. Too bad you have no wireless charger, that shit drains battery like a mofu. I converted my CarPlay to wireless and with charging pad it's almost perfect... because I have no fucking touchscreen lol.



Fortunately wireless charging is probably the easiest thing to “retrofit” these days.

My plan tbh is whenever I get off my wallet and get a new cell phone to just drop in a MagSafe charger where the stock wireless charger lives and run it off USB.

----------


## tcon

Nice M2, I'm narrowing down my next car purchase to either that or a TTRS... funnily enough I am leaning toward the M2 for the manual transmission option, surprised you went with a DCT

----------


## killramos

Been there. Done that.

The DCT superior from a performance standpoint, more mechanically interesting, Oh yea don’t forget “I’m hungover and I need to get to work”.

Also. Women.

Lots of Manuel M2’s out there, you should have tons to pick from.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

Ugh the woman part is why I had to buy a an automatic daily. Its not terrible but its not my choice.

----------


## killramos

It’s not an enormous factor in my case. But it’s non zero.

I like the DCT I think it’s cool.

----------


## bjstare

I did not like the DCT in my S4, however really like the one in the GLA. That being said, I'd rather have a well-programmed ZF8 than any DCT I've driven.  :Drama:

----------


## rage2

My gf can drive manual and prefers manual. I prefer auto still. Fuck, maybe I’m the woman in the relationship.

----------


## Team_Mclaren

> My gf can drive manual and prefers manual. I prefer auto still. Fuck, maybe I’m the woman in the relationship.



LMAO, same here.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> It’s not an enormous factor in my case. But it’s non zero.
> 
> I like the DCT I think it’s cool.



I shouldn’t have given in, 3 months in and she’s never even attempted to drive. First it was no trucks no matter how small, so I couldn’t get a ZR2, then it was “I’ll try manual” so I decide on a car and just before I take it “I’m not sure I want to drive manual”.

So then I was debating between an ISF and a 335d but one was significantly more money to buy and run and caved because I’m a cheap bastard. I should have held out for a spicier car with a true DCT.

----------


## killramos

It’s funny my wife was wayyyy more into me getting an M2 than I was. I was pretty on the fence on just waiting another year to get a fun car and she was the one throwing out a giant YOLO. 

She missed the 235 and hated both the C63 and the Sierra.

----------


## never

> It’s funny my wife was wayyyy more into me getting an M2 than I was. I was pretty on the fence on just waiting another year to get a fun car and she was the one throwing out a giant YOLO. 
> 
> She missed the 235 and hated both the C63 and the Sierra.



How come she didn’t like the C63?

----------


## killramos

> How come she didn’t like the C63?



To quote her “it was embarrassing” mostly around noise.

----------


## never

> To quote her “it was embarrassing” mostly around noise.



Ahhhh, hahahahah gotcha!

----------


## benyl

> To quote her “it was embarrassing” mostly around noise.



Funny. My wife misses the noise of the E63, but that doesn't overpower the fact that she never has to get gas anymore.

The E63 woke our kids from naps all the time. I wager it was one of the louder offerings from AMG in the past decade.

----------


## killramos

End of the day I buy what I want and she buys what she’s wants. Doesn’t mean either of us like each other’s cars haha.

For example she wants an Audi for her next car despite the brand being dead to me, so we will probably get an Audi hahaha

----------


## sabad66

Just bought these in brown for the wife:
https://www.costco.ca/birkenstock-wo...100750998.html



They are hot sellers so jump on them if you want a nice gift for your lady for the summer. Sizes run a bit big so most people size down 1. But if you want to be safe just order two sizes and return one.

Waiting for the men's to come in stock again as i missed them earlier this week.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Just bought these in brown for the wife:
> https://www.costco.ca/birkenstock-wo...100750998.html
> 
> 
> 
> They are hot sellers so jump on them if you want a nice gift for your lady for the summer. Sizes run a bit big so most people size down 1. But if you want to be safe just order two sizes and return one.
> 
> Waiting for the men's to come in stock again as i missed them earlier this week.



Aww, come on! Do I have to get the ball rolling on this one??! No one else is willing to do the heavy lifting?
Fine.

"I can smell the patchouli from here."
"Are those endorsed by John Horgan, or, are you running against him in the next election?"
"Is there a black socks, German Tourist upgrade available?"
"You know, the Grateful Dead aren't touring anymore."
"Not all long-haired carpenters need to wear Jesus-Sandals."

Etc.
LoL! All in good fun.

----------


## sabad66

> Aww, come on! Do I have to get the ball rolling on this one??! No one else is willing to do the heavy lifting?
> Fine.
> 
> "I can smell the patchouli from here."
> "Are those endorsed by John Horgan, or, are you running against him in the next election?"
> "Is there a black socks, German Tourist upgrade available?"
> "You know, the Grateful Dead aren't touring anymore."
> "Not all long-haired carpenters need to wear Jesus-Sandals."
> 
> ...



haha all valid points. I'm very much planning to wear mine with socks when i run out for milk to complete the dad look. I actually bought a pair for myself last May but they were too big and sold out by the time i realized it so was happy to see them come again early this year since they are almost half price at costco.

----------


## Disoblige

I thought sabad was a dude.

























 :Big Grin:

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Aquabound EagleRay Carbon paddle:

----------


## sabad66

There’s a pretty sweet bogo deal with Uber eats and Shell right now. Stacked with the 75% off promo comes out to a Total of 10 car washes for under $50 (excluding tip)

They have to be used within a year of activating but I think I should be able to use 10 in a year

----------


## ExtraSlow

You tipped for buying a gift card?

----------


## SJW

> You tipped for buying a gift card?



That's fuck you money right there.

----------


## sabad66

1.99 delivery fee for the driver is pretty weak even if it’s only a 5 min drive from the gas station. Figured an extra $5 would be fair for his time

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I'm sorry - let me catch up, here.
I'm supposed to be buying car washes from a gas station via an app used to grossly overpay for fast food?
WtF?!

----------


## sabad66

> I'm sorry - let me catch up, here.
> I'm supposed to be buying car washes from a gas station via an app used to grossly overpay for fast food?
> WtF?!



Well the main intent is that you can buy gas station stuff like snacks and drinks. Good if you're stoned and munching out but unable to drive. Can't say that i've ever used it before today myself but there are people out there that use it.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> 1.99 delivery fee for the driver is pretty weak even if it’s only a 5 min drive from the gas station. Figured an extra $5 would be fair for his time



ah didn't realize it was a physical card. Thought it was a digital one. Tip away good sir.

----------


## beyond_ban

Which location is that 
@sabad66
? Seems like the two within my vicinity are not offering the same deal.

----------


## sabad66

> Which location is that 
> @sabad66
> ? Seems like the two within my vicinity are not offering the same deal.



Country Hills by the Home Depot/Canadian Tire

----------


## Team_Mclaren

> There’s a pretty sweet bogo deal with Uber eats and Shell right now. Stacked with the 75% off promo comes out to a Total of 10 car washes for under $50 (excluding tip)
> Attachment 98054
> They have to be used within a year of activating but I think I should be able to use 10 in a year



Thats a great deal, If i didnt get free washes i'd jump on that.

----------


## Mario38

Bought a Garmin Fenix 6X Pro at Best Buy.

https://www.bestbuy.ca/en-ca/product...black/13893595

Was able to do a price match with London Drugs and bought the watch for $830. It was listed for $890 at Best Buy at the time and is now $960.

----------


## Kjonus

> Bought a Garmin Fenix 6X Pro at Best Buy.
> 
> https://www.bestbuy.ca/en-ca/product...black/13893595
> 
> Was able to do a price match with London Drugs and bought the watch for $830. It was listed for $890 at Best Buy at the time and is now $960.



Sorry but I need to ask, what extra features does a $900 smart watch have over a $300 one have which make it the reason for spending the extra coin?

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Sorry but I need to ask, what extra features does a $900 smart watch have over a $300 one have which make it the reason for spending the extra coin?



It has proper GPS tracking, topography maps, barometer, etc. It basically puts one of those handheld GPS units on your wrist along with quality sensors.

----------


## D'z Nutz

> Sorry but I need to ask, what extra features does a $900 smart watch have over a $300 one have which make it the reason for spending the extra coin?



Garmin watches aren't smart watches.

----------


## Mario38

> Sorry but I need to ask, what extra features does a $900 smart watch have over a $300 one have which make it the reason for spending the extra coin?



I was looking for two features and this was the only watch I could find that have them.

1. Long battery life - 60 hours in full GPS mode (sampling every second).

2. Full navigation. This includes topo maps and the ability to load a course, tell the watch to follow the course and receive warning when one ventures off course.

It has many other features I will probably never use except possibility altitude adaptation. It does this by measuring the oxygen level in the blood.

----------


## bjstare

> Garmin watches aren't smart watches.



That's not really true. They do text, control calls, music, etc. They just don't do as good of a job as an _actual_ smart watch. It's very clearly a secondary function, but it's a function nonetheless.

----------


## killramos

I would have way more interest in a high end Garmin to supplement my regular watches for sports etc. than an apple or android watch.

I really like Garmins golf watches.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Garmin golf watches are good.

----------


## bjstare

Their golf watches are indeed good. I had an S60 for a while (the quasi-smart watch one). Had some great features with the shot tracking and integration with their phone app, but at the end of the day it couldn't replace my laser rangefinder so I got rid of it.

----------


## killramos

I’m a much worse golfer than you, watch was as accurate as I ever needed it to be.

Plus you really piss people off when play is backed up and you are pulling the laser out for 120 shots a game. Watch much quicker.

----------


## Kjonus

> I was looking for two features and this was the only watch I could find that have them.
> 
> 1. Long battery life - 60 hours in full GPS mode (sampling every second).
> 
> 2. Full navigation. This includes topo maps and the ability to load a course, tell the watch to follow the course and receive warning when one ventures off course.
> 
> It has many other features I will probably never use except possibility altitude adaptation. It does this by measuring the oxygen level in the blood.




Yes I shouldn't have used the term "smart" my bad. I get the battery life which is really nice for sure. As long as one uses the features that they are paying for I get. It's those who just spend the money when they only use or need half of what they got.

----------


## jutes

Paying for range finders for the average golfer is ridiculous when you can't consistently hit the ball. I use a free app, Hole19, that gives me accurate enough readings and hasn't let me down.

----------


## Mario38

> Yes I shouldn't have used the term "smart" my bad. I get the battery life which is really nice for sure. As long as one uses the features that they are paying for I get. It's those who just spend the money when they only use or need half of what they got.



I find it rare to buy a sophisticated piece of technology and use all the features. It is the price one pays when they absolutely need one feature and only the highest end watch has that particular feature. For me, the trade off was worth the cost. 

The first day I used the watch, I went for a walk. At the end of the walk, the watch told me to rest for 12 hours. The next day, I went for a run. At the end of the run, the watch told me to rest for 60 hours and then congratulated me for being the most improved athlete in the world. That alone was worth $500.

----------


## Sentry

On sale at cabelas. Figure I'd play with some before it and everything else fun is banned.

----------


## lasimmon

> Paying for range finders for the average golfer is ridiculous when you can't consistently hit the ball. I use a free app, Hole19, that gives me accurate enough readings and hasn't let me down.



Range finder made me a much better golfer because I stopped thinking that 130 yards was 150 yards and sailing the green all the time  :ROFL!:

----------


## ExtraSlow

The boys at urban expressions hooked me up with some sidewall.


Pics of them in the truck will wait a couple months.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Not super keen on Firestones, but definitely better than stock.

With it only being a 2 year lease, I was really trying to not install a dashcam on my current car, but this past week people have been driving even crazier than usual around me and had more near misses than I have in 6 months.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Tirebob got me a sick deal on these Firestones. It was an offer I couldn't refuse. He's got a group buy going on some better brands if ya want.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Tirebob got me a sick deal on these Firestones. It was an offer I couldn't refuse. He's got a group buy going on some better brands if ya want.



I'm full up at the moment. I bought a couple of sets last April/May to support him when the world was ending.

----------


## vengie

Picked up the 25' extension ladder from Canadian Tire.
Finally came back on sale... $269 from $450

Allowed me to easily replace this smoke alarm on our 12' roof

----------


## bjstare

Have you used that baby at the full 25'? Is it any good (i.e. reasonably solid) or do you feel like your life is hanging by a thread when you're up there?

----------


## vengie

> Have you used that baby at the full 25'? Is it any good (i.e. reasonably solid) or do you feel like your life is hanging by a thread when you're up there?



I haven't, no... Nor will I ever need to.
I bought it for the 10' a frame and variability as our roof is 12', I've read nothing but good reviews on it though... Solidly built

----------


## nismodrifter

> Have you used that baby at the full 25'? Is it any good (i.e. reasonably solid) or do you feel like your life is hanging by a thread when you're up there?



I've used it at full 25'. Reasonably solid.

----------


## bjstare

> I've used it at full 25'. Reasonably solid.



 :thumbs up:

----------


## sabad66

Two of these 24” QHD monitors to replace my 22” FHD monitors in my home office. Pretty good deal at $370 for two


Extra screen real estate should be helpful with the work I’m doing these days

----------


## 03ozwhip

Been dealing on this, signed the papers last night

----------


## killramos

You bought a trailer?

----------


## 03ozwhip

> You bought a trailer?



Lol the house, the trailer is on the lot.

----------


## killramos

Does it come with the trailer?

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Does it come with the trailer?



Lol no, it's just a pic of the house and the lot. There is still some more lot that I couldn't get in the pic.

----------


## killramos

Too bad. Trailers are worth bank these days.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Plus this is an automotive forum, so we care a lot about anything with wheels.

- - - Updated - - -

But you know I can get behind anything with RV parking.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Plus this is an automotive forum, so we care a lot about anything with wheels.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> But you know I can get behind anything with RV parking.



It's about a quarter acre lot with a 15x21 shop woth power and a 70x20 rv pad. I dont have an rv, but my inlaws do, so im going to let them store it here.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Maybe you want to adopt me as your idiot son? 70x20 works for me.

----------


## msommers

Hello Hugo the Westie. Sweet dreams hobby money  :ROFL!:

----------


## firebane

> Hello Hugo the Westie. Sweet dreams hobby money



How is Glen coping with the new furball?

----------


## R-Audi

New bike rack! 

https://mammothmounts.com/

----------


## nismodrifter

Needed a new daily pen for home use...

Lamy Vista
» Click image for larger version



Have a Charcoal Lamy Safari that I use @ work. Also use cheaper Hero/Jinhao pens when I want a change. 
Completing piles of documents becomes a little bit easier when I like the pen that I'm using.

----------


## bjstare

What's the difference between the Safari and the Vista? Just the vista is transparent?

----------


## nismodrifter

> What's the difference between the Safari and the Vista? Just the vista is transparent?



Yep.

----------


## rx7boi



----------


## JordanEG6

Some some PPF and tint work from Autokosmetik. Highly recommend!  :Burn Out:

----------


## suntan

Atomic wall clock.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Bought an air/hydraulic cylinder, fabbed up a mount for the bender, to hell with manual labour.

----------


## Team_Mclaren

> Some some PPF and tint work from Autokosmetik. Highly recommend!



holy shit lucky you. I couldnt get one in time....

----------


## legendboy

> Bought an air/hydraulic cylinder, fabbed up a mount for the bender, to hell with manual labour.



nice!

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Thanks! I didn't want to bolt the bender to my floor either, so it worked out really well.

----------


## Disoblige

Anyone want free wireless earbuds?

https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B082MJKYMH?...f_=as_li_ss_tl

Check off the $10 coupon
Apply that first, and then put in code: ZYQMJPYF

Only pay shipping, which is under $6.

I don't get anything out of it, just sharing a link I found.
It is legit haha.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Doesn't work for me.

----------


## SkiBum5.0



----------


## Disoblige

> Doesn't work for me.



Hmm. Wonder if they hit the quota and stopped the deal. Sorry man. I think they did it just to get the #1 seller tag lol.

----------


## Disoblige

Earbud sale. Be quick.

https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B08...f_=as_li_ss_tl

Code: U5UQT3M0

Click the coupon, add to cart and the discount code and buy! $4.80 after discount, free shipping.

Go!

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> Earbud sale. Be quick.
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B08...f_=as_li_ss_tl
> 
> Code: U5UQT3M0
> 
> Click the coupon, add to cart and the discount code and buy! $4.80 after discount, free shipping.
> 
> Go!



Right on, thanks for the heads-up!

----------


## Tik-Tok

I did it, but fully expect the same quality of the free wireless earbuds I got with a purchase from Amazon. One earbud died after 3 uses, and the other stopped charging after 10 uses.

----------


## Team_Mclaren

> Earbud sale. Be quick.
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B08...f_=as_li_ss_tl
> 
> Code: U5UQT3M0
> 
> Click the coupon, add to cart and the discount code and buy! $4.80 after discount, free shipping.
> 
> Go!



DAMN I had to pay 9.80....

----------


## Disoblige

Ya. Don't expect too much but I use these cheap China stuff regularly at work. I rotate between a couple sets because battery usually lasts 3 hours or so while playing music at a decent volume. Recharge and swap out  :Big Grin: 

For $5 vs. $40-50, it's worth it.




> DAMN I had to pay 9.80....



You shouldn't. You sure you clicked the $5 coupon on the page?

----------


## ExtraSlow

K ordered. Have never really wanted true wireless, but well, for under five bucks I'm willing to figure that out.

----------


## benyl

Mine were $4.80

- - - Updated - - -




> DAMN I had to pay 9.80....



Did you click the $5 coupon?

----------


## Team_Mclaren

Fuck me there's a $5 coupon?

EDIT: FUCK I JUST FOUND IT .... DIUUUUU

----------


## Disoblige

> Fuck me there's a $5 coupon?
> 
> EDIT: FUCK I JUST FOUND IT .... DIUUUUU



Buy another and cancel the other order before it ships?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Buy lots.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> K ordered. Have never really wanted true wireless, but well, for under five bucks I'm willing to figure that out.



Yeah me neither, figure they'll fit under hearing protection easier when I'm running a grinder or whatever.

----------


## CRXguy

Thanks for the share. Can't go wrong for $4.80. Lol

----------


## taemo

+1 thanks for the tip.

i tried the discount code for the blue and white earphones and didn't work. nice deal

----------


## Tik-Tok

The real trick is to give them a bad review (which will likely be 100% truth) and then get another pair for free when they bribe you to change it.

----------


## msommers

> The real trick is to give them a bad review (which will likely be 100% truth) and then get another pair for free when they bribe you to change it.



This is the way.

----------


## sabad66

Nice, got in on the deal and already confirmed shipped. Thanks for the tip. +rep

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Yeah me neither, figure they'll fit under hearing protection easier when I'm running a grinder or whatever.



Please share username on Grindr...

...


Asking for 
@SKR

----------


## jutes

Picked up some sticks for this summer. After golfing for 20 years this is my first new set.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> Please share username on Grindr...
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> Asking for 
> @SKR



Bruh I ain't getting hearing AIDS.

----------


## bjstare



----------


## killramos

Book lernin eh?

----------


## bjstare

Something like that.

----------


## danno

Found a good one today

----------


## nismodrifter

Nice

----------


## Disoblige

> Book lernin eh?



Firewood!!!

----------


## eblend

Bought some land just outside the city

----------


## Disoblige

Whoa, sweet!!! Looking forward to whatever develops there if you are willing to share.

Also hope your neighbors are nice.

----------


## Buster

> Bought some land just outside the city



awesome, congrats!

----------


## eblend

> Whoa, sweet!!! Looking forward to whatever develops there if you are willing to share.
> 
> Also hope your neighbors are nice.



Yah I have a separate thread under Real Estate/Finance (maybe should be moved to Home and Garden) and will be updating the progress as things move along. Won't really start anything until next year, but will update it as I get new stuff decided/built. Everything in this picture is owned by the guy on the corner lot, 89 year old and lived there for like last 50 years.

----------


## bjstare

Congrats, that's exciting!

----------


## adam c

How is the right side 20 ft longer than the left?

----------


## killramos

> How is the right side 20 ft longer than the left?



The earth is round? Haha

----------


## cyra1ax

> How is the right side 20 ft longer than the left?



Might be an allowance for that cul-de-sac/loop.

----------


## lilmira

where is the banana?

----------


## bjstare

> How is the right side 20 ft longer than the left?



Not every shape is symmetrical. Your mind would be blown if you saw how lots were parceled out in the city  :Shock:

----------


## eblend

> How is the right side 20 ft longer than the left?



From what I have read about land in general, is that way back when, the measurement on the land was a rough estimate without sophisticated tools, so they basically drew some pictures and did some rough estimates and called it a day. Later when you go to subdivide the land as was done here, you end up with weird measurements as now they use more modern tech and shit...or something like that haha.

----------


## suntan

It's why Calgary's streets downtown don't go straight E-W. Whoops.

----------


## ExtraSlow

New can opener, exact sameas our previous can opener that we've had four 11 years. Starfrit Securimax. Best can opener ever.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Surprised they can call it Securimax.
I thought that was a (TM) from that company that invented those hateful, completely fucking evil, piping flange substitutes.
Fuck those.

----------


## suntan

> New can opener, exact sameas our previous can opener that we've had four 11 years. Starfrit Securimax. Best can opener ever.



I have that same can opener. Works great.

----------


## Kjonus

> I have that same can opener. Works great.



Good to know I was just saying to the wife tonight that our can opener sucks and we need a new one.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Securimax or gtfo

----------


## suntan

> Good to know I was just saying to the wife tonight that our can opener sucks and we need a new one.



Can openers do wear out. Its metal on metal, somethings gotta give.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Can openers do wear out. It’s metal on metal, something’s gotta give.



Accurate. My family eats more from a can than most, and it lasted 11-12 years. First sign of trouble we replaced. Life's too short to use a worn out can opener.

----------


## adam c

I've had an electric one for what seems forever, how is this one better?

----------


## gmc72

Small shed from Costco. Took me and my son about 3 hours to put together.

----------


## ExtraSlow

#like

----------


## killramos

New shoes arrived today from a friendly chap in Quebec.



I never really adored the 437Ms on my car, so found a set of 788Ms in painted black with machined face ( Im a sucker for a nice multi spoke). Exact same size and offsets as my current (19s) as these were a no cost option from another M2.

I think my plan is swap my summers onto these, and order a set of Michelin Alpin PA4s for my old rims to use as winters as I intend to daily the M2 all year.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Those are awesome! Post some before and after pics once they are on.

I don't understand why people sell factory wheels. Replacement cost is outrageous. I honestly don't think I'd buy a modern vehicle without them.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

Fuck those are so much better than the 437s.

----------


## Buster

I like both wheels

----------


## killramos

Thanks guys!

It’s funny but these rims are apparently not particularly well liked amongst BMW nerds and are common takeoffs (BMW brake dust makes them tough to clean and they aren’t as light as aftermarket alternatives). I think they are a pretty incredible design and neither of their drawbacks bother me.

Pretty sure the seller is dumping the money from these straight into aftermarket rims, I actually papered the deal quite a while ago but gave the guy a ton of flexibility in time for his new rims to arrive etc.

Don’t worry Buster, the old ones are probably going to be used more months a year than the summers anyway.

I’m stoked to get these mounted but might be a while while I procure winter tires for the big swaparoo.

----------


## phreezee

Inspired by someone many pages back.

----------


## Buster

> Inspired by someone many pages back.



I shoild throw mine up.on kijiji

----------


## shakalaka

> I shoild throw mine up.on kijiji



Are these bicycle racks universal application? If so, give me a shout, was thinking of getting a rack to transport our two bikes in the summer on the ZR2 and if it'll work for me, hook me up with a bro deal.  :Big Grin:

----------


## phreezee

> I shoild throw mine up.on kijiji



Bad review or just don't use it anymore? There's a wanted ad up on Kijiji as well.

----------


## Buster

I bought a truck, so dont need the North Shore rack any more.

----------


## shakalaka

If you're serious about selling yours, drop me a pm please, I will be in Calgary this weekend as well. Cheers.

----------


## Buster

> If you're serious about selling yours, drop me a pm please, I will be in Calgary this weekend as well. Cheers.



sure thing

----------


## R-Audi

> I shoild throw mine up.on kijiji



If you price it half decently, it will sell within the hour. I watched for ~12 months and always missed out. Highly sought after.

----------


## Rocket1k78

> If you price it half decently, it will sell within the hour. I watched for ~12 months and always missed out. Highly sought after.



$100 less than retail it would be gone in less than a couple hours i bet.

----------


## KRyn

.

----------


## B.Spilner

Got the boy a little electric motorbike to learn on this year. Next year YZ125

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

^So, doing a little painting, huh?

----------


## B.Spilner

> ^So, doing a little painting, huh?



I always carry enough so I don't miss any spots  :thumbs up:

----------


## Sentry

E32 735il

----------


## Buster

> E32 735il



Looks great.

Makes me nostalgic about bmw

----------


## ExtraSlow

Red paint and round headlights. And those wheels.

----------


## andyg16

> E32 735il
> ]



This brings back memories of OG beyond, I remember someone here had a similar 7 series, except black and he was making slow and steady improvements/mods to it...can't remember his username now.

----------


## Sentry

Auction score. Been looking for something with pretty damascus barrels. Should be nearly 120 years old, will have to wait til it's in my hands to actually date it. It may not be shootable with modern ammo, but definitely is with black powder ammo.

----------


## vengie

^^ SUPER cool, that barrel looks gorgeous

What auction is this from??

----------


## Sentry

Switzers in Bancroft, ON. They have online bidding at icollector.com which makes it very easy to spend all your money lol

----------


## 03ozwhip

After trying and looking everywhere for a set of wheels for the lightning that isn't crack money, I came across these for a great price. Not sure if I'll powdercoat them or leave them chrome. Gotta figure out a different centre cap though.

----------


## JfuckinC

> After trying and looking everywhere for a set of wheels for the lightning that isn't crack money, I came across these for a great price. Not sure if I'll powdercoat them or leave them chrome. Gotta figure out a different centre cap though.
> Pic



What colour is the truck again?

----------


## 03ozwhip

> What colour is the truck again?



Red

----------


## ShermanEF9

Tires for the MR2. Wheels should hopefully be here in a couple of weeks. Yokohama Advan Fleva V701s.

----------


## msommers

> Auction score. Been looking for something with pretty damascus barrels. Should be nearly 120 years old, will have to wait til it's in my hands to actually date it. It may not be shootable with modern ammo, but definitely is with black powder ammo.



Badass!

----------


## JfuckinC

Kinda a small but pretty cool, has a lot of neat features.

----------


## Doozer

Don’t know much about this one but seemed to have good reviews and a reasonable price.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I've had an autel branded one for years that'd been good for me.

----------


## Doozer

> I've had an autel branded one for years that'd been good for me.



Good to hear.  :thumbs up:

----------


## Ekliptix

400lbs of food for these assholes.

----------


## cyra1ax

Floor liners for the F150. Was trying to buy used Husky/Weathertech liners off Kijiji but it seemed like nobody cared about actually getting rid of them.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Nice those look significantly better than my factory ones.

----------


## Ekliptix

I love me some Weathertechs. If you're on a budget, RockAuto carries these. I got a set for my truck. Happy with the fit, but they need a little Velcro tape to hug the contours of the floor a little.
https://www.westinautomotive.com/sure-fit-floor-liners

----------


## cyra1ax

> I love me some Weathertechs. If you're on a budget, RockAuto carries these. I got a set for my truck. Happy with the fit, but they need a little Velcro tape to hug the contours of the floor a little.
> https://www.westinautomotive.com/sure-fit-floor-liners



 :facepalm: 

I even put in a order on Rockauto last night, didn't think to look for floor mats. Looks like the full set is a few dollars more than what I paid at Costco so I lucked out there.

----------


## saiyajin

> I love me some Weathertechs. If you're on a budget, RockAuto carries these. I got a set for my truck. Happy with the fit, but they need a little Velcro tape to hug the contours of the floor a little.
> https://www.westinautomotive.com/sure-fit-floor-liners



I used to be all about the weathertech mats but have since have been pretty happy with my Tuxmat as it goes higher up on the sides, Canadian company and i got it through Costco too

----------


## ExtraSlow

I wonder if I can sell my factory ones? the tuxmat is better.

----------


## The_Penguin

> Floor liners for the F150. Was trying to buy used Husky/Weathertech liners off Kijiji but it seemed like nobody cared about actually getting rid of them.



I have those in my Murano. I quite like them. Got them online from Partsengine.ca

----------


## firebane

> I love me some Weathertechs. If you're on a budget, RockAuto carries these. I got a set for my truck. Happy with the fit, but they need a little Velcro tape to hug the contours of the floor a little.
> https://www.westinautomotive.com/sure-fit-floor-liners



Those look good and I like how they go out past the sills. One thing I hate about most floor mats is they don't this and all the crap gets trapped at the sill plate.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> 400lbs of food for these assholes.



That's awesome.
They're like "look - I'm not saying we're against this purchase... We're just struggling to find a way to cram ourselves into the car so we can go home and start tearing into these bags of delicious kibble! I'm gonna eat until I barf and then eat that barf!"

----------


## flipstah

> Dont know much about this one but seemed to have good reviews and a reasonable price. 
> 
> Attachment 98877



Can this also clear? Looking for one

----------


## Doozer

> Can this also clear? Looking for one



Yep, read the code and cleared it. I haven't used one of these before so I can't speak to whether it's more or less user-friendly than others, but for a noob who's never used one, it did what I wanted it to do.

----------


## schurchill39

> Floor liners for the F150. Was trying to buy used Husky/Weathertech liners off Kijiji but it seemed like nobody cared about actually getting rid of them.



I've had these same ones for 6 years and absolutely love them. The fit is phenomenal and they've worn super great. This year that little area under the pedals started to delaminate from the main body the floormat but I could glue it back down easily. They clean up nice and look brand new when you do. Did you get the rear seat floor mat too?

----------


## spikerS

Really excited to get this. Can't get the setup locally or in Canada that I found, I currently have it coming up from the states.

I have wanted to get one for a long time, but the real deal setups can be $1,000s, but this was super cheap.

----------


## killramos

Kinky

----------


## Tik-Tok

I guess I should have saved all those rabbit ears from my old crt tvs in years past. Didn't realize they're a hot item.

----------


## spikerS

> I guess I should have saved all those rabbit ears from my old crt tvs in years past. Didn't realize they're a hot item.



I don't think it is a "hot" item, but, I am new to the amateur radio world and wanted a turn key setup to get started.

----------


## The_Penguin

> Really excited to get this. Can't get the setup locally or in Canada that I found, I currently have it coming up from the states.
> 
> I have wanted to get one for a long time, but the real deal setups can be $1,000s, but this was super cheap.



I have way too many of these  :Smilie:  Pretty cool technology.

----------


## cyra1ax

> I've had these same ones for 6 years and absolutely love them. The fit is phenomenal and they've worn super great. This year that little area under the pedals started to delaminate from the main body the floormat but I could glue it back down easily. They clean up nice and look brand new when you do. Did you get the rear seat floor mat too?



Yeah I got the full set, I actually got a set for my dad's Taco and liked them better than the Husky mats that I have in my WRX so I figured I'd give them a shot.

----------


## phreezee

Bought 6 Hunter MP Rotators to swap out my Orbits. System is up and running for the season.




- - - Updated - - -




> Floor liners for the F150. Was trying to buy used Husky/Weathertech liners off Kijiji but it seemed like nobody cared about actually getting rid of them.



I love my set, you can get them new at Costco https://www.costco.ca/3d-maxpider-ma....10367254.html

----------


## cyra1ax

> I love my set, you can get them new at Costco



Yep, that's where I got them from. I was actually looking for them about a month ago, but for whatever reason the configurator that Costco makes you go through didn't have any 2015-2020 F150 on it. Must have only just recently updated. 
Shipping was super fast too.

----------


## spikerS

> Yep, that's where I got them from. I was actually looking for them about a month ago, but for whatever reason the configurator that Costco makes you go through didn't have any 2015-2020 F150 on it. Must have only just recently updated. 
> Shipping was super fast too.



mind sharing the costs? I didnt want to go through the hassle of filling out the form

----------


## cyra1ax

> mind sharing the costs? I didnt want to go through the hassle of filling out the form



This is for the full set. I should also say that the mats are lighter significantly lighter than Weathertech/Husky mats.

----------


## Graham_A_M

A $450k tractor. Versatile 570. Helping putting the seed in the ground right now. She's a big beast. We needed the 110 gpm flow. The auto steer is amazing. It's the size of a house. But drivable. Unfortunately the Def requirements are killing it for me. I had the ecu reflashed, now it's at 600hp. I hate buying from foreign companies. But John deere has priced themselves right out of the market. Case is now owned by fiat, so that's a no go. So versatile it is. Next is a $500k seeding rig by seedmaster. Farming isn't easy, but feeding 10's of thousands of families sure helps. Right now, trying to convince the GF to take the 70 acres I have for her. We're only 3k acres, my cousin is big he owns www.monettefarms.ca he has a quarter million acres. And yes, my last name is Monette. Hense the M of my user name, add me. Graham Austin Monette

----------


## SkiBum5.0

I thought Versatile was from Manitoba? When did that change? We’re due for a new tractor and drill next year

----------


## birdman86

> A $450k tractor. Versatile 570. Helping putting the seed in the ground right now. She's a big beast. We needed the 110 gpm flow. The auto steer is amazing. It's the size of a house. But drivable. Unfortunately the Def requirements are killing it for me. I had the ecu reflashed, now it's at 600hp. I hate buying from foreign companies. But John deere has priced themselves right out of the market. Case is now owned by fiat, so that's a no go. So versatile it is. Next is a $500k seeding rig by seedmaster. Farming isn't easy, but feeding 10's of thousands of families sure helps. Right now, trying to convince the GF to take the 70 acres I have for her. We're only 3k acres, my cousin is big he owns www.monettefarms.ca he has a quarter million acres. And yes, my last name is Monette. Hense the M of my user name, add me. Graham Austin Monette



DEF sucks but we use a ton less diesel on our DEF T9 than our pre-DEF Steiger so I don't mind.

Did you splurge for auto-turn? We got a shiny new drill this year with Accuturn (CNH's offering) and section control....oh my god, why did we wait so long. Seriously. Take half an hour to record a boundary, push two buttons to convert it to headland and interior swaths, and literally the only thing I have to do in the drill is lift/lower the implement at the end of each pass. It turns itself around inside the headland, toggles the meters with basically zero overlap, then at the end of the job, autosteer the headland passes. I LOVE it. Friggin spaceship. 

Next up will be replacing the Apache sprayer (very barebones) with a NH with all the bells and whistles. Just gotta find the equivalent of a large inner city home to pay for it.

----------


## Buster

> DEF sucks but we use a ton less diesel on our DEF T9 than our pre-DEF Steiger so I don't mind.
> 
> Did you splurge for auto-turn? We got a shiny new drill this year with Accuturn (CNH's offering) and section control....oh my god, why did we wait so long. Seriously. Take half an hour to record a boundary, push two buttons to convert it to headland and interior swaths, and literally the only thing I have to do in the drill is lift/lower the implement at the end of each pass. It turns itself around inside the headland, toggles the meters with basically zero overlap, then at the end of the job, autosteer the headland passes. I LOVE it. Friggin spaceship. 
> 
> Next up will be replacing the Apache sprayer (very barebones) with a NH with all the bells and whistles. Just gotta find the equivalent of a large inner city home to pay for it.



I literally understood zero of this.

----------


## spikerS

> I literally understood zero of this.



That's ok city slicker. read it like this. his equipment is able to maximize his efficiency and minimize the effort in the fields to grow the maximum amount of food to keep you and yours fed.

----------


## killramos

How many cows can you take for a walk with one of those?

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> That's ok city slicker. read it like this. his equipment is able to maximize his efficiency and minimize the effort in the fields to grow the maximum amount of food to keep you and yours fed.



It's capitalism on wheels!

----------


## bjstare

> I literally understood zero of this.



I know what DEF means. Or at least two of the three letters.

----------


## killramos

.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Fuckers decided we didn't need the top quarter of the box

----------


## TomcoPDR

That’s how it came? Brutal

----------


## Disoblige

> Fuckers decided we didn't need the top quarter of the box



Wtf.

----------


## brucebanner

> Fuckers decided we didn't need the top quarter of the box



 
@jutes
 must of filled that order for you and made the decision of how much you needed  :Big Grin:

----------


## ExtraSlow

Did you just call 
@dirtsniffer
 fat? You damned #sizeist.

----------


## dirtsniffer

It's a genetic condition

----------


## brucebanner

> Did you just call 
> @dirtsniffer
>  fat? You damned #sizeist.



Don't put fries in my mouth.. I mean words!

----------


## Graham_A_M

> DEF sucks but we use a ton less diesel on our DEF T9 than our pre-DEF Steiger so I don't mind.
> 
> Did you splurge for auto-turn? We got a shiny new drill this year with Accuturn (CNH's offering) and section control....oh my god, why did we wait so long. Seriously. Take half an hour to record a boundary, push two buttons to convert it to headland and interior swaths, and literally the only thing I have to do in the drill is lift/lower the implement at the end of each pass. It turns itself around inside the headland, toggles the meters with basically zero overlap, then at the end of the job, autosteer the headland passes. I LOVE it. Friggin spaceship. 
> 
> Next up will be replacing the Apache sprayer (very barebones) with a NH with all the bells and whistles. Just gotta find the equivalent of a large inner city home to pay for it.



I know man, we have a JD 4730 high clearance, I would honestly recommend a JD over any other brand of sprayer. I am FAR from a fan of JD, but in terms of sprayers, I think you will quickly find NH and Case offers inferior products. 

So far we have 30 hours on the 570, we have to play around with it more, but I agree, the auto steer is already a massive, absolutely massive upgrade from the ez-steer electric motor (driving the steering wheel) system we had before this. 

Like, fricking caveman edition. The new hydraulics control interface is like night and day. Where is your farm? We're 1hr se of Swiff current. So far the Def usage is pretty minimal, quite surprising.


For the record, DEF is the acronym for Diesel Exhaust Fluid. Once Diesel engines get to be past a certain HP and displacement point, they require this bullshit fluid called DEF. It's a stupid money grab. The point of that is to "lower emissions" but how many emissions are created in making this fluid, or the logistics of container management when it is sold, and the containers recycled? Plus the logistical aspect of transporting it to market?

----------


## Disoblige

> It's a genetic condition



Can you get surgery and become Asian?

You will then get all the fries you want.

----------


## Graham_A_M

> How many cows can you take for a walk with one of those?



I have no idea, however managing 570 horses to do what you want would be quite a task in itself.

----------


## cyra1ax

@spikerS


They're even cheaper now, $129.99 for the full set. 
https://www.costco.ca/3d-maxpider-ma....10367254.html

----------


## Graham_A_M

> I thought Versatile was from Manitoba? When did that change? We’re due for a new tractor and drill next year



Oh what? Your a farmer too? Yes our big 570 was made in Winnipeg. Tell me more about your operation. Mine has been in my family 117 years now, great grandpa started with 160 acres when he was 17, came over from France. When my dad took over in 1988, we were a pathetic 800 acres. Now we're at 3k. Still growing. It's been a long haul for us, to get where are today. All millionaires in essence but I don't look at it like that. Tragedy, I have no kids to pass it onto. Wish I had someone to pass this onto, but don't. Kind of wierd to want to date with kids, but they would have an amazing opportunity in their hands. Want keys to a farm that pays a quarter million.a year? The takers are few.


It can be hard work, but it is what made me into the JM redseal millwright I am today.

----------


## bjstare

Is this the farm thread or the french fry thread? I'm confused.

----------


## killramos

I still havent figured out how you take your cows for a walk with these.

This sounds like vegetable farming which has to be some kind of soy boy shit.

----------


## bjstare

Perhaps someone should start a mega thread about walking the cows.

----------


## sabad66

Anyone get their $5 Bluetooth headphones that 
@Disoblige
 posted yet? The delivery date was showing April 20-may 17 but I tried the usps tracking number and it hasnt been found yet. Probably a scam.

----------


## lamp_shade_2000

> Anyone get their $5 Bluetooth headphones that 
> @Disoblige
>  posted yet? The delivery date was showing April 20-may 17 but I tried the usps tracking number and it hasn’t been found yet. Probably a scam.



Nothing for mine yet other than a tracking number that doesn't exist, Same May 17 date.

----------


## vengie

x3 for May 17 with fake tracking number.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Not received yet.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Wish I had someone to pass this onto, but don't.



Leave it to my kid, problem solved. Win/Win.

----------


## Disoblige

> Anyone get their $5 Bluetooth headphones that 
> @Disoblige
>  posted yet? The delivery date was showing April 20-may 17 but I tried the usps tracking number and it hasn’t been found yet. Probably a scam.



Yikes, I hope not. I'll ask a few of my friends who bought and see if the same thing happened.

----------


## adam c

I was thinking it is a scam, I'm curious if our tracking numbers are all the same

----------


## vengie

Usps
9200190252930841969731

----------


## lamp_shade_2000

That is a different tracking # from mine.

----------


## adam c

Mine says label created, not yet in system, ends in 69407

----------


## Perfect Dark

Mine's different as well.

----------


## eglove

Coming from China so probably take a long ass time thanks to good ol' evergreen. Mine says may 17th

----------


## killramos

Decided to try something different instead of generic chili powders from the store. No idea if it’s better or worse, but price was reasonable and delivered free to my door.

----------


## ercchry

Adds a smokiness; approved change

----------


## killramos

I’m trying to take my spices more seriously.

Also been experimenting with different salts, diamond crystal Kosher, flur de sel, maldon etc.
Everything has its place. Except table salt lol, I use that shit to season water for pasta.

Thinking a space grinder might be a nice addition too ( if only for the massive amount of ground pepper bbq uses ).

----------


## ExtraSlow

Pickling/canning salt for pasta water bro. Table salt is for tables.

----------


## suntan

I get my spices mostly from Silk Road. Excellent quality, same or cheaper than supermarket on a per gram basis.

----------


## killramos

Tbh I feel like the table is the last place for table salt.

- - - Updated - - -




> I get my spices mostly from Silk Road. Excellent quality, same or cheaper than supermarket on a per gram basis.



I always just assumed they were a major hipster ripoff. Will check out.

----------


## cyra1ax

> I always just assumed they were a major hipster ripoff. Will check out.



IMO that's an accurate take, you can get alot of stuff they sell at a indian/asian supermarket for less.

----------


## suntan

Also check out Salsita for Mexican chilies.

----------


## ercchry

Bulk barn for BBQ rub spices, or theyd cost more than the meat Im putting them on  :ROFL!:

----------


## suntan

> Bulk barn for BBQ rub spices, or they’d cost more than the meat I’m putting them on



You're not making your own rub?

Hand in your BBQ card.

----------


## ercchry

> You're not making your own rub?
> 
> Hand in your BBQ card.



The spices... for the rubs. Must make own spices to avoid overly salty meat, as I dry brine most cuts

----------


## suntan

> The spices... for the rubs. Must make own spices to avoid overly salty meat, as I dry brine most cuts



Thank god otherwise your face would end up in the punchable topic.

----------


## suntan

> IMO that's an accurate take, you can get alot of stuff they sell at a indian/asian supermarket for less.



Sounds sacrilegious but Silk Road has much, much higher quality. Suraj never fails to disappoint me other than their whole cardamom. Their garam masala is wholly atrocious.

----------


## Buster

> Sounds sacrilegious but Silk Road has much, much higher quality. Suraj never fails to disappoint me other than their whole cardamom. Their garam masala is wholly atrocious.



I always pictured you a whitey.

----------


## dirtsniffer

I think you can place an order ahead and do curbside.. Heard the covid lines can get pretty excessive

----------


## suntan

> I always pictured you a whitey.



I think we already had this convo, I'm a slanteye.

----------


## Buster

> I think we already had this convo, I'm a slanteye.



we did? I guess my mind's eye keeps resetting.

Can you start identifying as a whitey so that things remain internally consistent for me?

----------


## suntan

> we did? I guess my mind's eye keeps resetting.
> 
> Can you start identifying as a whitey so that things remain internally consistent for me?



Absolutely, chum. I say old chap, fancy a midge?

----------


## SkiBum5.0

> Oh what? Your a farmer too? Yes our big 570 was made in Winnipeg. Tell me more about your operation. Mine has been in my family 117 years now, great grandpa started with 160 acres when he was 17, came over from France. When my dad took over in 1988, we were a pathetic 800 acres. Now we're at 3k. Still growing. It's been a long haul for us, to get where are today. All millionaires in essence but I don't look at it like that. Tragedy, I have no kids to pass it onto. Wish I had someone to pass this onto, but don't. Kind of wierd to want to date with kids, but they would have an amazing opportunity in their hands. Want keys to a farm that pays a quarter million.a year? The takers are few.
> 
> 
> It can be hard work, but it is what made me into the JM redseal millwright I am today.



I married into our farm, but given BIL owns a brewery, Im the only one left to help out. We have just under 4K acres, with a full seed cleaning facility, scale etc. We are on the other side of Swift, north of Cabri. We bought a half section this year with some favorable terms from my FIL on seed, use of equipment and storage of seed/fertilizer. We bought a newer Case 8240 combine 3 years ago to go with our old trusty 2166. We are now looking for a drill for next year (probably a 60ft).

----------


## Buster

bought an e-bike

Specialized turbo Levo Pro Carbon.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

LoL. How alpha.

----------


## adam c

That seat looks painful

----------


## vengie

> bought an e-bike
> 
> Specialized turbo Levo Pro Carbon.
> 
> Attachment 99140



You're officially the Shakalaka of bikes! 

Looks awesome though

----------


## Buster

> LoL. How alpha.



Erry day

----------


## andyg16

Ever since I was in high school I've always wanted either a TA WS6 or Camaro SS. Decided to pull the trigger and picked up a 1999 Camaro SS 6 spd.

----------


## firebane

> Ever since I was in high school I've always wanted either a TA WS6 or Camaro SS. Decided to pull the trigger and picked up a 1999 Camaro SS 6 spd.



Enough Camaros on here now almost enough for a squad lol

----------


## andyg16

Hahah I'm also a part of the GMC Truck squad from a few years back

----------


## killramos

> bought an e-bike
> 
> Specialized turbo Levo Pro Carbon.
> 
> Attachment 99140



Are are you sick?

Do you need to talk?

----------


## Buster

> Are… are you sick?
> 
> Do you need to talk?



just old

----------


## Kjonus

> just old



Old is just a mindset. I'm hopeful that I'll be into my 50s before needing that....it's all about putting the work into it.

----------


## JfuckinC

> Enough Camaros on here now almost enough for a squad lol



Its cause this site is 3/4 Asian 1/4 white trash. 

Welcome to the beyond Camaro Mullet Club Andyg16

----------


## Buster

> Old is just a mindset. I'm hopeful that I'll be into my 50s before needing that....it's all about putting the work into it.



Not at all. It's just you can do more with the same amount of work. There is nothing preventing you from expending the same amount of calories on an ebike. You just go farther faster.

----------


## killramos

> Not at all. It's just you can do more with the same amount of work. There is nothing preventing you from expending the same amount of calories on an ebike. You just go farther faster.



This better be some scheme to eat more bbq otherwise I don’t get it

----------


## msommers

> I get my spices mostly from Silk Road. Excellent quality, same or cheaper than supermarket on a per gram basis.



1000% this. Grocery store spices are pure shit in comparison and essentially the same price.

We bought a Peugeot pepper grinder. Game changer.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> 1000% this. Grocery store spices are pure shit in comparison and essentially the same price.
> 
> We bought a Peugeot pepper grinder. Game changer.



Oh I've wanted one of those forever. Did you get the braided steel one? I have an automatic one with a tilt sensor and I love it but it's not a Peugeot...
It's...
A Trudeau...

*hangs head in shame

----------


## suntan

> 1000% this. Grocery store spices are pure shit in comparison and essentially the same price.
> 
> We bought a Peugeot pepper grinder. Game changer.



Peugeot grinders are the only ones I’ve had that last. Had a Cole & Mason, it wore out after a couple of years.

----------


## killramos

Have been very interested in a space grinder myself as well actually. Just hasn’t made the top of the list.

----------


## suntan

You don’t have a pepper grinder?

----------


## killramos

I have a hand mill.

What I call a spice grinder is more like an electric coffee grinder. For when you want fresh ground, but dont feel like using the hand mill for 2 minutes to cover a brisket.

----------


## prae

> bought an e-bike
> 
> Specialized turbo Levo Pro Carbon.



ohhhhfuuuuuuck that is amazing. nicely done.

----------


## Buster

> ohhhhfuuuuuuck that is amazing. nicely done.



The 2022 models seem to be a big upgrade

----------


## suntan

> The 2022 models seem to be a big upgrade



E bikes are great. Have had one for a couple of years.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Was going to upgrade the pickups in my SR600 but did this instead.

----------


## spikerS

> Was going to upgrade the pickups in my SR600 but did this instead.



Nice!

With how expensive wood has gotten, I have seriously been debating doing smaller projects, and building another guitar is top of my list.

----------


## schurchill39

> Nice!
> 
> With how expensive wood has gotten, I have seriously been debating doing smaller projects, and building another guitar is top of my list.



Hmm I wonder if I should be looking at cutting the bodies out on a CNC for guys to make their own kits. Looks like about $5000 in wood in that bad boy there.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> Nice!
> 
> With how expensive wood has gotten, I have seriously been debating doing smaller projects, and building another guitar is top of my list.



You totally should! I'm most of the way through my first guitar build, so much fun.





> Hmm I wonder if I should be looking at cutting the bodies out on a CNC for guys to make their own kits. Looks like about $5000 in wood in that bad boy there.



That's a neat idea, a local Warmouth competitor would be nice for folks that want to build one but don't have the equipment. Neck fitment can be tricky though, unless you're going to supply matching necks with the bodies.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

I don't understand what's wrong with table salt. I do understand what's wrong with electric bikes. I bought this for my kid to learn to ride on.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Sick brah.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Sick brah.



It is kind of awesome haha

----------


## phreezee

Impulse buy at the mall today. Gotta work off the COVID fat before we can go on vacation again.

----------


## ShermanEF9

You bought a bike and a family?

----------


## ExtraSlow

The bundle sounds like a worse deal.

----------


## JohnnyHockey13

> I don't understand what's wrong with table salt. I do understand what's wrong with electric bikes. I bought this for my kid to learn to ride on.



They just opened a Peavey in Airdrie, was wondering what the hell they sold inside, now I know....cooooool stuff!!

----------


## firebane

> They just opened a Peavey in Airdrie, was wondering what the hell they sold inside, now I know....cooooool stuff!!



Peavey Mart is like the farm version of Princess Auto

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> E bikes are great. Have had one for a couple of years.



Been on my want list for a while, but haven't been able to justify pulling the trigger on one (I don't go anywhere).

----------


## Sentry

> I don't understand what's wrong with table salt. I do understand what's wrong with electric bikes. I bought this for my kid to learn to ride on.



You should watch the Dirt Every Day episode where they go overlanding on those. And all the other episodes.

----------


## ercchry

Cant believe I wait so long to buy a dropper... worth it, 10/10 better



*not electric

----------


## Tik-Tok

Is that the penetrator?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I've always thought ass-rape is funny. This reaffirms my position.

----------


## killramos

> Is that the penetrator?



I bet most bicycle owners wish that was a standard feature.

----------


## ShermanEF9

Joining the RPF gang.

----------


## KRyn

.

----------


## eglove

> Joining the RPF gang.
> Attachment 99240






Best!

----------


## ShermanEF9

> What size and where did you get them? I have been stalking kijiji for a set of 17x10 +38s.



I went fairly conservative. 17x7 +45 front and 17x8 +35 rears. I got them from tdotperformance. For some reason people want brand new prices for their used RPFs, so I just went new.

----------


## Disoblige

The cool grey Casioak is now in stock on ghsock website! Get it now! Use code SAVE10 as well.



https://gshock.ca/products/ga2110et-8a-mens-watch

----------


## firebane

Grabbed this bar from amazon https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B07BDPQ934 and when I opened it it also came with wrist wraps and straps for deadlifts.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Pulled the trigger on this folding mini treadmill so I could walk while working or watching TV - hope it's OK. Has a silent brushless DC motor which should mean it's quiet enough for the office.

----------


## Doozer

Finally caved to the kids.

Not top of the line but should last them until they're bored of it anyway.


Link here

----------


## Buster

> Pulled the trigger on this folding mini treadmill so I could walk while working or watching TV - hope it's OK. Has a silent brushless DC motor which should mean it's quiet enough for the office.



Link?

MY wife wants one.

Also I'd break the broad in the picture in two.

- - - Updated - - -




> Grabbed this bar from amazon https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B07BDPQ934 and when I opened it it also came with wrist wraps and straps for deadlifts.



Just say no to lifting straps.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Also I'd break the broad in the picture in two.
> 
> ...



Ah, good work. I was thinking virtually the same thing but my joke was heading into a "running away" direction and I was feeling a glimmer of shame, so I didn't post.
I already made fun of useless female firefighters today, so I didn't want to exceed my quota.

----------


## Disoblige

> I already made fun of useless female firefighters today, so I didn't want to exceed my quota.



They're alright. Only thing is that you may need 2 to handle a charged hose for long periods of time. They also tend to use less air so can stay inside a building a bit longer as a rescue team. Except may have problems when you have a downed 250 lb guy.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> They're alright. Only thing is that you may need 2 to handle a charged hose for long periods of time.



If there's two, I only need them for half the usual time.

----------


## Kg810

> The cool grey Casioak is now in stock on ghsock website! Get it now! Use code SAVE10 as well.
> 
> 
> 
> https://gshock.ca/products/ga2110et-8a-mens-watch



Thanks for posting when you did. Was able to grab one as well.

----------


## Disoblige

> Thanks for posting when you did. Was able to grab one as well.



Right on!

----------


## spikerS

> If there's two, I only need them for half the usual time.



If there is two, I probably only need them for 30 seconds give or take.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Link?
> 
> MY wife wants one.
> 
> Also I'd break the broad in the picture in two.



This is the product:
https://walkingpad.ca/

This is where I bought it: https://www.amazon.ca/Portable-Tread...0829932&sr=8-5
Seller is ICONIC Health

Note that the ones that are cheaper than $749 are grey market and you will not have a Canadian warranty. It's made by Kingsmith which is apparently a subsidiary of Xaiomi. Walkingpad.ca and ICONIC Health are the only ones selling Canadian models with 6 months warranty to my knowledge. As soon as I asked the guy at walkingpad.ca questions about reliability he stopped answering me, however the guy at ICONIC gave me thorough answers right away so I ordered from him via Amazon. Generally they are well reviewed, but you do have to keep an eye on the belt adjustment, which reading reviews it seems like some people don't bother with and they end up chewing up the belt.

Width of the treadmill itself is 21.54" if you need to measure to see if it will fit under a particular desk.

Similar products I looked at were either much more expensive, much larger, did not fold, or did not have a silent brushless motor.

----------


## killramos

I cant tell if Busters comment means he would smash or if it means he likes a little more meat on the bones

Treadmill far less interesting

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I took it as a _would smash_.

----------


## killramos

I mean that’s my natural reaction. But I dunno what chubbies buster is into these days.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I mean thats my natural reaction. But I dunno what chubbies buster is into these days.



I think he'd fuck the pocket of a fur coat if he was confident no one was looking, so... There's that.

----------


## ercchry

> I mean that’s my natural reaction. But I dunno what chubbies buster is into these days.



I just assumed he misspelled board... I mean if he needs an e-bike, yeah that treadmill might not support his covid bod  :ROFL!:

----------


## flipstah

> Link?
> 
> MY wife wants one.
> 
> Also I'd break the broad in the picture in two.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> ...



What's your OnlyFans account?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I think he'd fuck the pocket of a fur coat if he was confident no one was looking, so... There's that.

----------


## bjstare

> I can’t tell if Busters comment means he would smash or if it means he likes a little more meat on the bones



Why can't it be both?

----------


## Buster

> I can’t tell if Busters comment means he would smash or if it means he likes a little more meat on the bones
> 
> 
> Treadmill far less interesting



I like meat in general. I would smash that though. I don't usually get the yellow fever, though.





> I took it as a _would smash_.



correct




> I mean that’s my natural reaction. But I dunno what chubbies buster is into these days.



One man's chubby is another man's not chubby.




> I think he'd fuck the pocket of a fur coat if he was confident no one was looking, so... There's that.



I'm against animal cruelty




> I just assumed he misspelled board... I mean if he needs an e-bike, yeah that treadmill might not support his covid bod



ebikes for fatties is old news. Everybody gets ebikes now. It's crazy fun.

Two things are gone forevever:

- 0-60 and 1/4 mile times being relevant due to electric cars
- climbing performance on a bike being a source of pride

both have been democratized.




> What's your OnlyFans account?



I don't even know what that is.






> Why can't it be both?



Yes. Either or questions are inappropriate when it comes to smashing.

----------


## killramos

That looked suspiciously like a multi quote

----------


## jwslam

> One man's chubby is another man's not chubby.

----------


## Buster

> That looked suspiciously like a multi quote



Different users. Loophole.

----------


## killramos

Technically correct is the best kind of correct.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> I mean thats my natural reaction. But I dunno what buster's chubby is into these days.



ftfy

----------


## suntan

> I like meat in general. I would smash that though. I don't usually get the yellow fever, though.



There goes my plan to seduce Buster.

----------


## Sentry

GC8 wagon for my GF

----------


## flipstah

Finally IKEA got some stock. Still waiting on more things though

Monitor riser, succulents, and desk pad

Floor mat is from Amazon

----------


## ZenOps

Monoblock resin chairs from Canadiantire.



Arguably the perfect not wood outdoor mass produced designed chair. Not wood because, crazy overpriced right now.

----------


## Buster

> There goes my plan to seduce Buster.



I also like dick to be outgoing not incoming.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Lighter impact wrench. Brushless Li-ion Battery. Smaller and much easier to handle than my old one that was 2x the weight.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

^Jelly!!
I've wanted the Ryobi one forever because I'm locked in that fam. But it never goes on sale.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I wanted a cordless tool ecosystem that had interchangeable batteries. Makes so much sense, but I never saw what I wanted on sale and at full price it was too much. So I'll buy my tools singly I suppose and just live with having different batteries.

----------


## ShermanEF9

I wonder if the dewalt batteries would work on that

----------


## GT.....O?

> I wonder if the dewalt batteries would work on that



One could probably make a ton of money if they could 3d print and wire adapters between brands. i know there are some on amazon, just never the one i actually want.

Would be nice to use my makita 3.0 amp/hour batteries on the worx leaf blower. thing only lasts 5-10 mins

----------


## killramos

Is that a rebranded dewalt tool?

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> Is that a rebranded dewalt tool?



Doubt it, battery connection and latch design are different than the DeWalt.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Well someone makes it for Canadian Tire. I haven't looked into it, because I don't care.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> One could probably make a ton of money if they could 3d print and wire adapters between brands. i know there are some on amazon, just never the one i actually want.
> 
> Would be nice to use my makita 3.0 amp/hour batteries on the worx leaf blower. thing only lasts 5-10 mins



All my makita batteries are shot, and replacements are $$$

----------


## suntan

Bike skewer for the front wheel from Amazon. 

My youngest’s fell off her Costco bike last year, I gave her mine and now I finally replaced it.

----------


## nismodrifter

Late night diaper run to Superstore requires a quick glance at the Hotwheels section. Found these.

----------


## Team_Mclaren

got rid of the old C class wagon cause it's just too slow to have any fun in, found this instead.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Weird car is best car. Saaaaaab is cool.

----------


## adam c

> Bike skewer for the front wheel from Amazon. 
> 
> My youngest’s fell off her Costco bike last year, I gave her mine and now I finally replaced it.



I had to google that, everyone I know including myself has always referenced them as quick release

----------


## suntan

Quick release is the mechanism. You can get non-QR skewers for people that live in NYC.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Big ol' box o' sticks!

----------


## killramos

Ballin

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Ballin



They're not too fancy, but I'm really looking forward to trying one. My friend bought 2 boxes for himself, so I figured I'd trust his choice and add a box to his order.

----------


## killramos

It’s something I have always wanted to get more into. But I have enough unhealthy habits to add on another

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Its something I have always wanted to get more into. But I have enough unhealthy habits to add on another



That reminds me of a funny thing that happened with that wife lady. I was cruising the CT flyer and lamenting the lack of certain tools in the garage when I said "I should get a vice" and she rather quickly replied,
"_Really_??! 'Cause I don't think you're running too short on vices!"

----------


## licketysplit

> Anyone get their $5 Bluetooth headphones that 
> @Disoblige
>  posted yet? The delivery date was showing April 20-may 17 but I tried the usps tracking number and it hasnt been found yet. Probably a scam.



I think you were right that this was a scam. My USPS tracking information still says "Label Created, not yet in system", so I don't think it ever shipped.

Amazon will process refunds now that it's after the delivery date range of April 20-May 17. I requested a refund today. The scammer is probably hoping people won't bother for such a small amount of money, or will forget. Don't let them keep the money.

----------


## Disoblige

> I think you were right that this was a scam. My USPS tracking information still says "Label Created, not yet in system", so I don't think it ever shipped.
> 
> Amazon will process refunds now that it's after the delivery date range of April 20-May 17. I requested a refund today. The scammer is probably hoping people won't bother for such a small amount of money, or will forget. Don't let them keep the money.



Thanks for letting me know. That is really shitty. I will let my friends know as well. Sorry about that guys!

----------


## ExtraSlow

They removed the tracking from my order, hah. Refund submitted.

----------


## adam c

I have no option to request a refund do you have to chat with support?

----------


## killramos

Amazon does not make the request a refund button very easy to find.

So yea just chat with support.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Chatting with support is one way, I had a button to request refund in my orders under "problem with order". It now shows a refund has already been issued. I do love Amazon support.

----------


## lamp_shade_2000

If you click on the orders tab and scroll to the order, there is a "problem with order" button. My refund was approved immediately.

----------


## eglove

Attachment 99526

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm so old school, I don't even have amazon on my phone, I use the desktop browser for everything . . .

----------


## adam c

Ah I see... That button isn't present in the app but only through the website, refund requested

----------


## sabad66

Shitty but not unexpected. If it’s too good to be true, it probably is. Got approved for refund immediately which is nice. Sucks that some piece of human scum somewhere in China has my name and address now tho, and I’m sure they will probably be trying to hock that list of details on the dark web for some bitcoins. Oh well

----------


## benyl

mine says shipped. No tracking number. Request refund?

----------


## dirtsniffer

yes, it didn't ship. request refund and it will be approved immediately

----------


## benyl

This is why I try to stick to only ordering "prime" items.

----------


## Kg810

The same earbuds was being sold by another seller who was offering it for free with a promo code. Someone claims this is to farm our information, but who knows.

----------


## birdman86

> This is why I try to stick to only ordering "prime" items.



+1. If its not fulfilled by Amazon I'm not interested.

----------


## killramos

> This is why I try to stick to only ordering "prime" items.



Amazon is getting so much worse, almost at eBay levels of Chinese scam products these days.

----------


## suntan

Almost?

Great money laundering racket as well.

----------


## killramos

Yea it’s gone far from a trusted source to something where you gave to scrutinize every product.

There is some skill to shopping Amazon effectively.

----------


## suntan

My wife bought something from Amazon but from a third party.

Nine weeks later, nothing. Not even a CC charge. I told her to cancel the order.

She wasn't aware third parties could sell on there.

----------


## schocker

> Yea it’s gone far from a trusted source to something where you gave to scrutinize every product.
> 
> There is some skill to shopping Amazon effectively.



They did start removing some bigger companies that were doing the 5* review for giftcards but dont tell amazon rackets. 
I still hate digging through brands like fdsl;jk dfsgl;kdgf ijihljkasdhj

----------


## killramos

I try to avoid buying non branded crap from Amazon.

But I appreciate there is always a time and place for $10 Chinese garbage.

----------


## suntan

The water timer I bought from there still irks me.

Top thread correct.

Bottom thread wrong.

It's the same fucking thread size you fucking Chinese dipshits.

----------


## adam c

> The water timer I bought from there still irks me.
> 
> Top thread correct.
> 
> Bottom thread wrong.
> 
> It's the same fucking thread size you fucking Chinese dipshits.




There used to be this bargain store under the glenmore across from the strippers, I bought a shower head there and it wasn’t threaded so I couldn’t put it on, the store wouldn’t take it back or exchange it, that irked me

----------


## 89coupe

New bag for me.



New clubs & bag for the wife.

----------


## realazy

> ^Jelly!!
> I've wanted the Ryobi one forever because I'm locked in that fam. But it never goes on sale.



https://www.homedepot.ca/product/ryo...2279?rrec=true

Ryobi days. It's $118

----------


## Strider

> Yea it’s gone far from a trusted source to something where you gave to scrutinize every product.
> 
> There is some skill to shopping Amazon effectively.



This. Might as go directly to aliexpress now.

----------


## lasimmon

> New bag for me.
> 
> 
> 
> New clubs & bag for the wife.



You still carry from time to time? I bought a new bag this year but went for a cart bag because there is about a zero % chance ill carry on a round.

----------


## Buster

Wait, people from Aspen don't use caddies?

----------


## 2020

> Wait, people from Aspen don't use caddies?



Probly can’t get in their TFW in the country this year, have to carry it himself like the peasant folk.

----------


## bjstare

> You still carry from time to time? I bought a new bag this year but went for a cart bag because there is about a zero % chance ill carry on a round.



I started carrying again last year after using a push cart for a few years in a row, it's awesome. When I had a cart bag, I had it full of everything so it was fucking heavy and I got just as tired as when I started carrying a lighter bag with only the stuff I needed for that day.

Only time carrying sucks is when it's raining, but I usually ride when I play in the rain.

----------


## killramos

I don’t golf enough any more such that I just always take a cart.

----------


## JfuckinC

> I started carrying again last year after using a push cart for a few years in a row, it's awesome. When I had a cart bag, I had it full of everything so it was fucking heavy and I got just as tired as when I started carrying a lighter bag with only the stuff I needed for that day.
> 
> Only time carrying sucks is when it's raining, but I usually ride when I play in the rain.



i converted to walking, w/ cart this year cause i joined a course and didn't wanna pay for the power cart portion. I actually like it way better! Was just looking at new bags so i cram more shit in yesterday haha..

Thinking about the taylormade supreme.. big cooler pocket lol

----------


## stevelou

Its been a good 10 years since I last built a rig but here is new much more capable one

Attachment 99642

----------


## npham

Couldn't find a decent used balance bike that wasn't trashed, so we picked up this one today:

----------


## adam c

Soon to be a new blue bin as some asshat took mine today

----------


## ExtraSlow

Showing my chainsaw some love.

----------


## suntan

> Soon to be a new blue bin as some asshat took mine today



Could’ve been blown somewhere. One year after a windstorm I found one of my bins in a ditch two blocks away.

----------


## adam c

Nah all the other carts were fine, I have shitty neighbours where they keep using my blue bin if I don’t bring it in my yard, now there’s 2 blue bins in front of their place and are full but I can’t decisively tell if one is mine so new bin it is

----------


## suntan

> Nah all the other carts were fine, I have shitty neighbours where they keep using my blue bin if I don’t bring it in my yard, now there’s 2 blue bins in front of their place and are full but I can’t decisively tell if one is mine so new bin it is



Damn people acting like they live in Aspen.

----------


## adam c

Yea and last week someone called parking patrol on my car parked in front of my house

People be bored af

----------


## k180

> Nah all the other carts were fine, I have shitty neighbours where they keep using my blue bin if I don’t bring it in my yard, now there’s 2 blue bins in front of their place and are full but I can’t decisively tell if one is mine so new bin it is




If your carts have a serial number you can call the city and they are able tell you which address it belongs to. At least that's how it is in Lethbridge.

----------


## adam c

> If your carts have a serial number you can call the city and they are able tell you which address it belongs to. At least that's how it is in Lethbridge.



I called and asked that, they said no they’ll just send me a new one, I’m fine with that

----------


## suntan

> Yea and last week someone called parking patrol on my car parked in front of my house
> 
> People be bored af



Sounds like someone’s dad needs to get fucked.

----------


## jwslam

I'd make sure to call someone and make sure they are only getting one bin emptied.
Stealing a bin doesn't mean that their monthly fees now include the emptying of two bins... I'd have 10 black bins lined up just to get the most of my monthly fees if that's the case.

----------


## Disoblige

> Nah all the other carts were fine, I have shitty neighbours where they keep using my blue bin if I dont bring it in my yard, now theres 2 blue bins in front of their place and are full but I cant decisively tell if one is mine so new bin it is



Have you ever confronted these neighbors?

Boy that is shit that would make me go to war and likely move eventually. Fucking inconsiderate pricks

----------


## killramos

Humans live way too close together in the suburbs

----------


## Buster

cant your request a second blue bin?

----------


## killramos

> cant your request a second blue bin?



I wish. Would save me a lot of the trips to the depot (2020/2021 is the year of the cardboard )

----------


## suntan

In Aspen the blue bins are bigger inside than outside.

----------


## Disoblige

> I called and asked that, they said no theyll just send me a new one, Im fine with that



2 weeks later, neighbor miraculously has 3 blue bins.

----------


## 89coupe

> You still carry from time to time? I bought a new bag this year but went for a cart bag because there is about a zero % chance ill carry on a round.



I have both, but I like a carry bag for the range.

----------


## adam c

> 2 weeks later, neighbor miraculously has 3 blue bins.



Haha I plan on tagging it this time

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Haha I plan on tagging it this time



Give it a sweet tag.

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## adam c

> Give it a sweet tag.



Unfortunately the city is boring and wrote my address on it instead

----------


## 88CRX

> 



What happens when you shank it and miss the net?

----------


## 89coupe

> What happens when you shank it and miss the net?



It’s 9’ wide, if you are shanking that far right or left you should give up golf LOL.

----------


## 88CRX

I’m just giving you a hard time. But I’ve definitely had the odd shank that would miss that haha

----------


## shakalaka

> What happens when you shank it and miss the net?



Yea this is a potential disaster waiting to happen. Unless you hit towards the back of your own house as that way if you shank you don't damage anyone else's property. That being said, would love to set this up in my backyard since I couldn't ultimately do an indoor simulator setup in the basement like I wanted to do and ended up doing the racing simulator thing. Brad where did you purchase this kit from?

----------


## 89coupe

> Yea this is a potential disaster waiting to happen. Unless you hit towards the back of your own house as that way if you shank you don't damage anyone else's property. That being said, would love to set this up in my backyard since I couldn't ultimately do an indoor simulator setup in the basement like I wanted to do and ended up doing the racing simulator thing. Brad where did you purchase this kit from?



It’s super safe, no chance of miss hitting as it’s a dome, you can stand closer if you are that nervous. I have no homes behind me, so even less concerned. It’s 7’ tall, 9’ wide & 4.5’ deep.

I picked mine up at Golftown. $150

The 4’x5’ hitting mat was $150 I ripped a 4x5’ 3/4” piece of plywood to support the mat outside.

Works great. 

I was going to order one on Amazon as there are a ton available but after reading reviews of people receiving used product I figured it was safer buying from the store.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> The 4’x5’ hitting mat was $150 I ripped a 4x5’ 3/4” piece of plywood to support the mat outside.



Damn, the Aspenites can still afford plywood!

----------


## 89coupe

> Damn, the Aspenites can still afford plywood!



$105/sheet

----------


## XylathaneGTR

> $105/sheet



1.16 Murrieta's Lunches? No thanks!

----------


## sabad66

This little contraption so that we can connect a hose to our kitchen faucet and run hot water to the kiddie pool in the back yard


Can’t believe they charge $15 for this thing but whatever, works pretty good actually

----------


## benyl

> This little contraption so that we can connect a hose to our kitchen faucet and run hot water to the kiddie pool in the back yard
> 
> 
> Can’t believe they charge $15 for this thing but whatever, works pretty good actually



I paid 10 times that to have a hot hose bib in the back yard for something I used maybe 5 times. I'd say you got good value.

----------


## JfuckinC

cant you hook onto your hot water tank directly? or is that not convenient? i guess i live in a tiny home so it would work for me haha

----------


## suntan

> I paid 10 times that to have a hot hose bib in the back yard for something I used maybe 5 times. I'd say you got good value.



If it's good rubber then it's going to be expensive. That shit is $$$.

----------


## sabad66

> cant you hook onto your hot water tank directly? or is that not convenient? i guess i live in a tiny home so it would work for me haha



I think I would need a 200 foot long hose to do that as its deep in my utility room in the basement and on the opposite side of my back yard. This method lets me get away with a cheap 50 foot hose. Plus this way if something leaks, easy clean up. Something running thru my entire house would give me heartburn especially if I have to connect a few hoses together to complete the length.

----------


## JfuckinC

> I think I would need a 200 foot long hose to do that as it’s deep in my utility room in the basement and on the opposite side of my back yard. This method lets me get away with a cheap 50 foot hose. Plus this way if something leaks, easy clean up. Something running thru my entire house would give me heartburn especially if I have to connect a few hoses together to complete the length.



haha fair enough, i just remember my dad doing it when i was a kid to flood our backyard mini rink.

----------


## Buster

I'm looking at a hot water bib to the outdoors run right to run an outdoor shower.

----------


## ercchry

Can’t decide if you’re all spoiling your kids, or if my parents were just mean  :ROFL!:

----------


## ZenOps

Subbed to a twitch hot tub stream. Money well spent.

----------


## 89coupe

> Can’t decide if you’re all spoiling your kids, or if my parents were just mean



Soft parents. The world is becoming soft. Cream puffs.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Soft parents. The world is becoming soft. Cream puffs.



This.

----------


## bjstare

> Can’t decide if you’re all spoiling your kids, or if my parents were just mean



My daughter is perfectly happy to play in ice cold water for as long as I'll let her. One day she did it for like two hours, and her hands and feet were absolutely freezing, but she never complained once... I'd just rather not have her freeze her little fingers and toes off  :dunno:

----------


## 89coupe

> My daughter is perfectly happy to play in ice cold water for as long as I'll let her. One day she did it for like two hours, and her hands and feet were absolutely freezing, but she never complained once... I'd just rather not have her freeze her little fingers and toes off



If it’s water it’s not freezing, especially if it’s 30°C outside.

I’m just teasing, everyone loves their kids.

----------


## bjstare

> If it’s water it’s not freezing

----------


## SKR

That hose adapter is probably the same thing people used to use to fill waterbeds. I remember having mine filled from the kitchen sink.

----------


## sabad66

Funny enough my 1.5 yr old daughter loves the cold water, but my 3.5 yr old son is a wuss when it comes to cold water, so i did this for him. 

I'm definitely way too nice. My parents would have told me to get f*ked if i asked for warm water in the kiddie pool back in the day. Lucky i even got one when i was kid.... back then water was flat rate so they didn't care but i'm sure if they had a meter i probably would have not even been allowed that luxury lol.

----------


## 89coupe

Some Father’s Day treats for me.

----------


## jutes

Callaway still makes the best drivers in golf, only way I’m giving up my XR16 is if the face caves in.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

It’s been an expensive weekend. Purchased a car, an oil cooler, brake pads, tires, a ring and some earrings.

----------


## killramos

What kind of new car post has no pics?

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> What kind of new car post has no pics?



I can’t post pics because #1 the car is fucking ugly and #2 I haven’t picked it up yet.

----------


## killramos

I happen to like ugly.

Is the ring the kind of ring we are thinking of!

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> I happen to like ugly.
> 
> Is the ring the kind of ring we are thinking of!



Yes.

----------


## killramos

Awesome. Congrats bud!

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> Awesome. Congrats bud!



Thank you.

----------


## adam c

Cock rings really are magical

----------


## 89coupe

> Callaway still makes the best drivers in golf, only way Im giving up my XR16 is if the face caves in.



I swung the new Ping, TaylorMade & Callaway.

Callaway felt best for me

----------


## killramos

This fucker took me a while to find…

----------


## Disoblige

> I cant post pics because #1 the car is fucking ugly and #2 I havent picked it up yet.



Oh, so it's that white FD  :ROFL!:

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> Oh, so it's that white FD



No this one at least runs and has keys…

----------


## SkiBum5.0

My 20 year old Craftsman mower threw its last belt.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Sickkkkk mower. That's impressive.

----------


## shakalaka

- - - Updated - - -




> This fucker took me a while to find…



Got me this in 1:18 with a nice glass display case for fun.

----------


## killramos

I try to buy one for every car I own. Still hunting for a MkV GTI

----------


## shakalaka

> I try to buy one for every car I own. Still hunting for a MkV GTI




Fair enough! I actually thought about that a while ago as well, would be nice to have display of each car I've owned but then dropping I dunno how many 1000's for 24+ cars seems silly at this point. Haha.

----------


## killramos

The prices get pretty sickening for them when they go out of production.

----------


## bjstare

> I try to buy one for every car I own. Still hunting for a MkV GTI



I want to do this, but I'm not sure if I have the patience. Where do you look for them, ebay?

----------


## killramos

I’ve bought a couple on eBay which is easy but often very expensive. But it’s mostly a lot of searching product numbers and obscure websites. 

I just go a big search every few weeks and see what turns up and where the prices are at.

This particular one I found at a car collectibles shop in the UK that had stock.

If you were smart you would buy them when they first come out, much cheaper that way.

Sometimes dealers have them, that’s how I got
My E92 M3 ( just need to buy the car now! Ha!)

I have an M235i, C63S, E92 M2, and now my M2 comp. it’s pretty fun to line them up as they are all 1:18.

Would also kindof like my Sierra but no one seems to make it in 1:18. A HK wrangler would also be fun.

----------


## nismodrifter

Found this on a late night diaper run. I always always stop and check the Hotwheels section  :Big Grin:

----------


## nismodrifter

Yay. No more kitchen chair + side table setup.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

"Playseat" sounds like a sex thing and I refuse to verify otherwise.

----------


## bjstare

> "Playseat" sounds like a sex thing and I refuse to verify otherwise.



Anything can be a sex thing.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> Anything can be a sex thing.



If you're brave enough.

But for real, "Playseat" sounds like that one scene from Burn After Reading. You know the one.

----------


## eglove



----------


## schurchill39

> 



Which part goes in the butt?

----------


## bjstare

> Which part goes in the butt?



Anything but the dog.

----------


## jwslam



----------


## eglove

> Anything but the dog.




The dogs tongue

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Costco has own-brand clubs now? I'll be dipped, it is known who the OEM is?

----------


## JfuckinC

> Costco has own-brand clubs now? I'll be dipped, it is known who the OEM is?



TaylorMade I believe. I think just wedges not irons yet?

----------


## vengie

> 



I've heard these are quite good!

Let us know what you think.

The Kirkland balls are fantastic.

----------


## jwslam

> I think just wedges not irons yet?



That's right. Just LGS in my set.



> I've heard these are quite good!
> 
> Let us know what you think.



I don't think a 130 golfer has the right to give advice lol
Just very much needed to fill some distances I needed between my P and S.

----------


## birdman86

No more excuses for my overgrown bush...es.

$50 off @ Home Depot so why not:

» Click image for larger version

----------


## g-m

Oh that's a cute little chainsaw. Toenails?

----------


## ExtraSlow



----------


## 2020

Got my first Traeger from Costco. Looking forward to some slow cooks

----------


## ExtraSlow

Canada day gonna be lit fam.

----------


## suntan

Don't drink it all at once.

----------


## hurrdurr

Been wanting to go EV for awhile. 

Really wanted the Model Y Performance for the practicality but after driving it back to back with the Model 3 Performance there was no comparison. I absolutely hated the suspension on the Model Y Performance. Felt like absolute shit. In comparison the LR Model Y was significantly more comfortable, could be due to the size of tires x suspension height, I felt it was entirely too harsh for a daily CUV. Seating height (too high IMO) and useless rear window were also reasons that pushed me towards the 3

----------


## jutes

Needed a box for the year, finished off last years allocation by bombing them off into the trees at White Bear.

----------


## shakalaka

> Been wanting to go EV for awhile. 
> 
> Really wanted the Model Y Performance for the practicality but after driving it back to back with the Model 3 Performance there was no comparison. I absolutely hated the suspension on the Model Y Performance. Felt like absolute shit. In comparison the LR Model Y was significantly more comfortable, could be due to the size of tires x suspension height, I felt it was entirely too harsh for a daily CUV. Seating height (too high IMO) and useless rear window were also reasons that pushed me towards the 3



Nice one. Congrats - looks great.

----------


## 88CRX

> Been wanting to go EV for awhile. 
> 
> Really wanted the Model Y Performance for the practicality but after driving it back to back with the Model 3 Performance there was no comparison. I absolutely hated the suspension on the Model Y Performance. Felt like absolute shit. In comparison the LR Model Y was significantly more comfortable, could be due to the size of tires x suspension height, I felt it was entirely too harsh for a daily CUV. Seating height (too high IMO) and useless rear window were also reasons that pushed me towards the 3



Nice car dude!

----------


## brucebanner



----------


## Buster

> Attachment 100433



wow

----------


## brucebanner

> wow



Lemans is far too slow.

Can't have 
@Sentry
 
@JfuckinC
 & 
@never
 being the only guys with cool builds.

----------


## Sentry

Whats that going on?

----------


## bjstare

I think beyond is starting to turn into a car forum.

----------


## killramos

I feel like it’s been a while since I bought something completely stupid…



I’d say low COS I actually follow through, but I’m starting to drink the koolaid.

----------


## brucebanner

> Whats that going on?





With a 5.3 / 4l80e

----------


## Buster

> I feel like it’s been a while since I bought something completely stupid…
> 
> 
> 
> I’d say low COS I actually follow through, but I’m starting to drink the koolaid.



hippie

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Sony WF-1000XM4's





Ryobi 40V Brushless carbon fiber string trimmer:

----------


## mo_money2supe

Wow, two EVs over two pages. What is beyond coming to???

----------


## killramos

> hippie



I’ve already been fired

----------


## JfuckinC

> Leturbss pic
> 
> With a 5.3 / 4l80e



lol i knew you wouldn't last for some reason  :ROFL!:

----------


## 90_Shelby

> With a 5.3 / 4l80e



Turbo GTO. Nice!

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

I'd like to be able to say "congratulations" to someone's purchasing an EV but it would be insincere, disingenuous, outrageous, egregious and preposterous!

----------


## killramos

All I bought was a place in line lol

----------


## spikerS

> All I bought was a place in line lol



I was reading a little bit ago that orders for the new Lightning have surpassed the 100,000 mark, and I assume have risen a lot more since then. With the manufacturing slow down, I would not be surprised to hear you wont get yours until later in 2023.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> All I bought was a place in line lol



I do like how they're bringing back the "let's build a huge lineup outside an empty room" mentality of the 90/00's nightclub heyday in the automotive world.

----------


## brucebanner

> I think beyond is starting to turn into a car forum.



Slowing rounding back into one it seems haha. 




> lol i knew you wouldn't last for some reason



You been talking to my wife?  :ROFL!:  
Lemans is waaaaay too slow 



> Turbo GTO. Nice!



Always wanted a protouring type car

----------


## 03ozwhip

> I feel like it’s been a while since I bought something completely stupid…
> 
> 
> 
> I’d say low COS I actually follow through, but I’m starting to drink the koolaid.



You motherfucker.

----------


## killramos

> I was reading a little bit ago that orders for the new Lightning have surpassed the 100,000 mark, and I assume have risen a lot more since then. With the manufacturing slow down, I would not be surprised to hear you wont get yours until later in 2023.



2023 sounds great to me

----------


## Disoblige

> I think beyond is starting to turn into a car forum.



Aww man, I was lookin' forward to Pimp My Ride making a comeback so we can see a BBQ w/red knobs on a Raptor and a nicely fertilized lawn in the truck bed.

----------


## never

> Lemans is far too slow.
> 
> Can't have 
> @Sentry
>  
> @JfuckinC
>  & 
> @never
>  being the only guys with cool builds.



I don’t have any cool builds…all I have been doing is modding the house and building electric mini bikes.

That’ll be a fun combo in the GTO…and good choice of parts, the Trailblazer will have almost exactly the same setup.

----------


## GOnSHO

2014 BMW 435i Xdrive. M Package, 6spd manual, 50000Km

----------


## brucebanner

> I don’t have any cool builds…all I have been doing is modding the house and building electric mini bikes.
> 
> That’ll be a fun combo in the GTO…and good choice of parts, the Trailblazer will have almost exactly the same setup.



"I don't have any cool builds....

The trailblazer will have almost the same set up..."

To me at least, that's a cool build haha.

----------


## never

> "I don't have any cool builds....
> 
> The trailblazer will have almost the same set up..."
> 
> To me at least, that's a cool build haha.



Haha, I should have said I’m not working on any cool builds right now though the list of work I need to do on several vehicles is stacking up. And swapping a 4L80 and adding a 7875 or similar on the Trailblazer won’t happen for a really long time at the pace I’m going. 

What’s your schedule for progress on the GTO swap?

----------


## rage2



----------


## brucebanner

@never
 I'm just enjoying the car for the season for now. I'm hoping to complete everything over the winter. This is essentially my first build of this depth so it should be interesting.

Ordered the swap kit yesterday (engine mounts, transmission cross member etc) from holley and also picked up a holley terminator x max as well to control everything. Need to make the electrical piece as easy as possible for myself. Mopac actually had the ecu kit in stock. 

Still need a bunch of stuff but will keep picking away at ordering stuff.

----------


## JfuckinC

> @never
>  I'm just enjoying the car for the season for now. I'm hoping to complete everything over the winter. This is essentially my first build of this depth so it should be interesting.
> 
> Ordered the swap kit yesterday (engine mounts, transmission cross member etc) from holley and also picked up a holley terminator x max as well to control everything. Need to make the electrical piece as easy as possible for myself. Mopac actually had the ecu kit in stock. 
> 
> Still need a bunch of stuff but will keep picking away at ordering stuff.



Never is miles(light years?) ahead of me, but if you need any help with the Term X and whatever else lemme know!

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> 



Tune Soup is best soup.

----------


## killramos

Yea who thought that through  :ROFL!:

----------


## brucebanner

> Never is miles(light years?) ahead of me, but if you need any help with the Term X and whatever else lemme know!



Oh I've chatted a little with him in the past about the turbo piece. I'm sure I'll take you up on that offer at some point.

Someone else around here besides never needs a turbo LS since you sold yours  :ROFL!:

----------


## Swank

Got it on a Canada Day sale, should be arriving today, then grabbing the TSP tune.
182whp / 206tq - Factory Calibration
208whp / 258tq - KTuner Starter 23psi
*237whp / 281tq - TSP Stage 1 Tune*

----------


## Lex350



----------


## ThePenIsMightier

^LoL!! I want that.

----------


## jwslam



----------


## saiyajin

> Got it on a Canada Day sale, should be arriving today, then grabbing the TSP tune.
> 182whp / 206tq - Factory Calibration
> 208whp / 258tq - KTuner Starter 23psi
> *237whp / 281tq - TSP Stage 1 Tune*



from technotik?

----------


## Lex350

> ^LoL!! I want that.





A guy on CalgaryPuck is doing these. You can order it and pick it up local if you like.


https://thebigsteak.com/products/hel...-fever-t-shirt

----------


## adam c

> A guy on CalgaryPuck is doing these. You can order it and pick it up local if you like.
> 
> 
> https://thebigsteak.com/products/hel...-fever-t-shirt



This one is good too

https://thebigsteak.com/products/vac...pr_seq=uniform

----------


## eblend

> 2014 BMW 435i Xdrive. M Package, 6spd manual, 50000Km



Nice Car. Is the M Package the one that does the turn signal delete?  :Big Grin:

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Nice Car. Is the M Package the one that does the turn signal delete?



No, M stands for Move, I don't know where my signal light is.

----------


## killramos

I got tired of people asking me how long to cook food for

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Attachment 100506
> 
> I got tired of people asking me how long to cook food for



I dont think dildos are gonna make any difference.

----------


## Team_Mclaren

Technically it's my purchase, but I'm selling it at the end of summer to a friend so I'm gonna be a poser anyways. should be here next week.

----------


## killramos

> I dont think dildos are gonna make any difference.



This would make for a particularly kinky dildo

----------


## suntan

Excellent thermometer. Have had one for years, still going strong. Bonus: you can calibrate them.

----------


## nismodrifter

> Technically it's my purchase, but I'm selling it at the end of summer to a friend so I'm gonna be a poser anyways. should be here next week.



Beyond Baller. 

Where do you park all of these things?

----------


## never

> Oh I've chatted a little with him in the past about the turbo piece. I'm sure I'll take you up on that offer at some point.
> 
> Someone else around here besides never needs a turbo LS since you sold yours



I thought almost everyone had a turbo LS??

----------


## brucebanner

They should.

----------


## dirtsniffer

> Attachment 100506
> 
> I got tired of people asking me how long to cook food for



How long does it take to cook a chicken?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> How long does it take to cook a chicken?



African, or European?

----------


## suntan

Spit or swallow?

----------


## arcticcat522

@tirebob

----------


## tirebob

Ohhhh sick!!

----------


## killramos

Man. You need some bigger brakes to fill those things out now lol

----------


## Buster

> African, or European?



Lolol

----------


## arcticcat522

> Man. You need some bigger brakes to fill those things out now lol



Ya, doubt that will happen. Would be a nice touch. Will be 2" lower in about a month depending in shipping times.

----------


## killramos

GM has a red caliper bbk if you want to keep it stock.

Limits you from running 18’s in winter though. I had 18’s on my AT4 so I couldnt run the bbk.

----------


## arcticcat522

> GM has a red caliper bbk if you want to keep it stock.
> 
> Limits you from running 18’s in winter though. I had 18’s on my AT4 so I couldnt run the bbk.



Know the cost off the top of your head? I suppose I could play up the safety side since its the family hauler.....my wife isn't aware its getting lowered. We will see if she notices....winters will be the stock 20's, unless you know someone who wants to buy them for top dollar

- - - Updated - - -




> Ohhhh sick!!



It was fast getting here too. Thanks. I really like the look

----------


## killramos

> Know the cost off the top of your head? I suppose I could play up the safety side since its the family hauler.....my wife isn't aware its getting lowered. We will see if she notices....winters will be the stock 20's, unless you know someone who wants to buy them for top dollar
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> It was fast getting here too. Thanks. I really like the look



https://www.shopchevyparts.com/perfo...-92310088.html

~2,100 USD for the fronts. Not sure there is any change to the rears.

----------


## shakalaka

:Pooosie:

----------


## dirtsniffer

A potato? How are you going to cook it?

----------


## killramos

> 



Didn’t you just buy something single digit days ago?

----------


## ExtraSlow



----------


## spikerS

> 



Nice Ram. LOL!

My wife is accusing me of being the white version of you.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> Attachment 100522Attachment 100523
> 
> @tirebob



Oh yes. Park that big truck inside that big garage

----------


## The_Penguin

Not getting any younger, it's getting harder to get close to critters. Going for some extra reach.

----------


## arcticcat522

> Oh yes. Park that big truck inside that big garage



I'm going to drive it in, then out, then in and out a few times until it feels right. Wish the garage was 2 ' wider though. Worried the wife will hit something.

----------


## killramos

Lubrication is very important for breaking these things in.

----------


## arcticcat522

> 



If that's a TRX, you should consider seeing a therapist. I love it, but oh my.

----------


## killramos

> If that's a TRX, you should consider seeing a therapist. I love it, but oh my.



Maybe a therapist with a CFA…

----------


## brucebanner

> My wife is accusing me of being the white version of you.



That's racist!  :Big Grin:

----------


## brucebanner



----------


## nismodrifter

Nest Temperature Sensor. Hoping this will do the job of telling me temp inside babys room, and then heat/cool with that room as a priority vs the main floor thermostat.

----------


## FraserB

> Nest Temperature Sensor. Hoping this will do the job of telling me temp inside babys room, and then heat/cool with that room as a priority vs the main floor thermostat.



It will work fine for that. I have one for my bedroom and you can assign priority times to each sensor, manually switch whenever you want and see the temp at the sensor and thermostat in the app

----------


## Buster

Kids couldn't wait for the climbing wall to get mounted.

----------


## dirtsniffer

That is awesome!

----------


## 03ozwhip

Well, I've decided to get into another project lowrider. The bike has to go, so that is for sale lol

----------


## Swank

> from technotik?



 
@saiyajin
 yes indeed

----------


## eblend

~$800 on an owner-builder application so I can start building my own home on my own land  :Big Grin:  Shit is about to get real!

----------


## navdeep

a new lift, getting installed next tuesday  :Clap:

----------


## Ekliptix

Where'd you buy it from? I'll be in the market soon. What's their delivery and install cost, please?

----------


## navdeep

> Where'd you buy it from? I'll be in the market soon. What's their delivery and install cost, please?



I got it from Lift King, $3900 installed came with drip trays front and rear wheel blocks and castors and frames comes in 4 different colors as well

----------


## gmc72

Nothing big, just a career change, again.

----------


## schurchill39

> Where'd you buy it from? I'll be in the market soon. What's their delivery and install cost, please?



How long is "soon"? I just helped a buddy take one out of his parent's place and he's currently trying to decide if he wants to keep it or not.

----------


## mrsingh

> Nothing big, just a career change, again.



Nice!

----------


## Ekliptix

> How long is "soon"? I just helped a buddy take one out of his parent's place and he's currently trying to decide if he wants to keep it or not.



End of September.

----------


## ShermanEF9

Its a tiring thursday.

----------


## ExtraSlow

You deserve better.

----------


## brucebanner

Part number 550-918. Looking at all the wiring makes me nervous haha

----------


## finboy

New to me, Christmas tree in the dash, good bones, saving the Subaru from a rusty death this winter

----------


## drtoohotty1

> New to me, Christmas tree in the dash, good bones, saving the Subaru from a rusty death this winter
> 
> Attachment 100684



Do yourself a favor and just cut the cat out yourself and save the headache.

----------


## finboy

> Do yourself a favor and just cut the cat out yourself and save the headache.



Previous owner basically threw the aerogenics part catalogue at it (except rear control arms and brace), which also includes this nifty device:



https://aerogenicsusa.com/collection...over-cat-cover

----------


## lilmira

That's just too legit

----------


## Disoblige

Wow that is awesome.

----------


## vengie

> New to me, Christmas tree in the dash, good bones, saving the Subaru from a rusty death this winter



Super jealous.

I hate how the price of these has skyrocketed... I'd love to pick up a lower mile 4wd Element

----------


## finboy

> Super jealous.
> 
> I hate how the price of these has skyrocketed... I'd love to pick up a lower mile 4wd Element



I don’t think lower mile is a thing anymore under 10k if you want manual and 4wd, but there is a great one in Manitoba:
https://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/...awd/1575222914

That khaki tho  :Love:

----------


## nismodrifter

That cat cover is interesting.

----------


## finboy

Check out the Reddit for Honda elements, every other thread is “I guess it’s my turn”

If I ever did a motor swap, I’m convinced I could sell the factory cat to find half the swap  :ROFL!:

----------


## D'z Nutz

Forgive my ignorance, but what's the hype with the Honda Elements all about?

----------


## finboy

Awd k series, manual transmission and dash mounted shifter, super versatile interior that is crazy easy to clean, looks they have aged well IMO, swappable parts with ep3 and other Honda’s of the era. Main appeal is the utility which becomes more “cool” as an aged out millennial lol

----------


## firebane

> Awd k series, manual transmission and dash mounted shifter, super versatile interior that is crazy easy to clean, looks they have aged well IMO, swappable parts with ep3 and other Honda’s of the era. Main appeal is the utility which becomes more “cool” as an aged out millennial lol



Except the interior is absolute trash to be in and feels like a empty cavern. Driving on the highway sucks because you are a square box.

We had looked a Honda Element before we looked at the CRV and while the Element had so things that were good it felt more like driving an Astro van than a Honda.

Elements are a vehicle that has a weird following behind it.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Neat niche vehicle. I can dig it.

----------


## brucebanner

More car stuff. Found a set of almost new FID 1600 injectors, gives me room to grow from my power goals too.

----------


## 03ozwhip

Sold the torq thrusts for the 63, waiting on these to arrive

----------


## phreezee

Got 2 of these for the family. Sold out quickly at Costco.

----------


## brucebanner

> Sold the torq thrusts for the 63, waiting on these to arrive



Once you get that thing slammed, they'll look good on that car.

----------


## D'z Nutz

> Once you get that thing slammed, they'll look good on that car.



Or even better: 1/2 slammed, 1/4 way up in the air, and 1/4 for stability.

----------


## 2020

4 - 20lb bags of pellets at bbq galore for $37 bucks

anonymous image hosting

----------


## JfuckinC

If anyone needs a first gen camaro hood I have 4 extras! But I think this is the final choice that actually fits my S/C haha

----------


## killramos

That’s my favourite one yet anyway.

----------


## ExtraSlow

DarthVaderApproves.gif

----------


## Buster

> If anyone needs a first gen camaro hood I have 4 extras! But I think this is the final choice that actually fits my S/C haha



Sometimes black works

----------


## bjstare

> Sometimes black works



Never thought I'd see the day.

----------


## firebane

> If anyone needs a first gen camaro hood I have 4 extras! But I think this is the final choice that actually fits my S/C haha



Still just not feeling it.. I think that car would look so much better with a shaker hood style to be honest.

----------


## vengie

^^ Don't listen to this guy.

Win as is!

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Or even better: 1/2 slammed, 1/4 way up in the air, and 1/4 for stability.



Lol you know it I still think it will look killer without the drop. That will happen over winter when I can save up some loot.

----------


## brucebanner

I spy a cage to be put in as well 
@JfuckinC


I guess you wouldn't of been trying so many hoods if you stayed with the ls turbo set up  :Big Grin:

----------


## navdeep

Got my lift installed today by lift king great service and quick install

----------


## spikerS

sexy!

----------


## killramos

I always enjoy buying new tires…

----------


## 4WARNED

New (to me) . 2017 avalanche grey Ford Raptor. loaded except for the bedside decal. Just got it back from Saskatoon - one owner, retired OCD farmer (never touched gravel, fully covered in expel, plastic liner over the spray in bedliner so he didn't scratch, etc.), 45oookm, warranty til 2027. 
Once again applying my motto YOLO....

PS - not my garage, that was the farmers garage. i wish......

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> Attachment 100901
> 
> I always enjoy buying new tires…



Any reason you went with PA4 over PA5?

----------


## killramos

> Any reason you went with PA4 over PA5?



Available sizes

----------


## rx7boi

Not a purchase, but was sent to me as part of a long-term review.

Varla Eagle One scooter. Dual 1000w motor, max speed 64km/h. Don't underestimate my ability to hurt myself  :ROFL!:

----------


## bjstare

Holy shit, 64km/h on shopping cart wheels is terrifying. Hope you have one of these:

----------


## JfuckinC

Seriously that's scary haha

----------


## killramos

Serious question. At what point do these just become electric mopeds and require a license, registration, and insurance etc?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Is there an EV ruckus?

----------


## rx7boi

Worry not, gents. I also have access to various powersports gear as part of the job.

I maxed out at 52km for several seconds going down Shaganappi (clear line of vision for 2+ km and no one around) but you know I have to tout the 64km number for Beyond clout.


@killramos
 Agreed 100%. There's little to no regulation and people don't Banerjee and govern themselves accordingly. I wouldn't take this thing past 15km if I see anyone on a pedestrian path.

So when do we all get together for wings again?

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> Is there an EV ruckus?



I'd rock an EV grom so hard.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> I'd rock an EV grom so hard.



Good news coming your way then.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> Good news coming your way then.



Tell me more (and tell me that it's from Honda, and not some conversion company)

----------


## cyra1ax

> Tell me more (and tell me that it's from Honda, and not some conversion company)



https://electrek.co/2021/04/08/honda...rban-commuter/

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> https://electrek.co/2021/04/08/honda...rban-commuter/

----------


## bjstare

> Worry not, gents. I also have access to various powersports gear as part of the job.
> 
> I maxed out at 52km for several seconds going down Shaganappi (clear line of vision for 2+ km and no one around) but you know I have to tout the 64km number for Beyond clout.
> 
> 
> @killramos
>  Agreed 100%. There's little to no regulation and people don't Banerjee and govern themselves accordingly. I wouldn't take this thing past 15km if I see anyone on a pedestrian path.
> 
> So when do we all get together for wings again?



Tell me how to apply for this job.

----------


## Strider



----------


## Buster

> 



I know a girl that looks exactly like this. Minus the crazy handwaving.

She's haaawwwt.

----------


## ExtraSlow

wait, does she look like that, or is she hawt? Which is it?

----------


## JfuckinC

> wait, does she look like that, or is she hawt? Which is it?



what's wrong with you, she's hot lol

----------


## ExtraSlow

> what's wrong with you?



 The answer to that question is a hole with no bottom.

----------


## bulaian

> New (to me) . 2017 avalanche grey Ford Raptor. loaded except for the bedside decal. Just got it back from Saskatoon - one owner, retired OCD farmer (never touched gravel, fully covered in expel, plastic liner over the spray in bedliner so he didn't scratch, etc.), 45oookm, warranty til 2027. 
> Once again applying my motto YOLO....
> 
> PS - not my garage, that was the farmers garage. i wish......



Damn nice truck and garage!

----------


## bjstare

> 



Where did you find that crazy gif of 
@Buster
's wife?

----------


## ZenOps

Alldocube Iplay 40 pro.

Two fitty to take a chance on Unisoc.

----------


## suntan

> Where did you find that crazy gif of 
> @Buster
> 's wife?



Can't tell unless she's bent over.

----------


## brucebanner

All from VS Racing:

4" intercooler kit
44mm waste gate
50mm blow off valve

Still need to order fuel line & fittings, likely from https://hotrodfuelhose.ca/ as they're priced competitively and are located in Alberta.

Haven't decided what I'm doing for fuel pump(s) yet. Might do an aeromotive phantom set up in the existing tank or might order a baffled tank with a different set up, still pondering on a few ideas.

----------


## schurchill39

> The answer to that question is a hole with no bottom.



Its a good thing there is a hole in your bottom  :I'd Hit it!:

----------


## suntan

Many sacrifices have been made for his career.

----------


## ExtraSlow

If you love what you do, you never work a day in your life. By that measure, I work a lot of days.

----------


## JfuckinC

Bought a crusty old Nissan, needs some love but it’ll be the next project after the camaro is done (if ever lol)

----------


## 90_Shelby

> Bought a crusty old Nissan, needs some love but it’ll be the next project after the camaro is done (if ever lol)



Great to see there are no serious plans to wrench on it. Enjoy it as is!

----------


## bjstare

@JfuckinC
 that thing is sick. Love RPF-1s (even though those are a bit big).

Lmk if you lose interest and wanna sell it  :ROFL!:

----------


## msommers

An old Nissan not rusted to shit around the rear wheels. That's the lottery right there!

----------


## JfuckinC

Haha I’ll keep you in the loop cjblair, I’d prob lose interest in the camaro before this though I won’t lie….

It’s got a small rust spot around the wheel well, it’ll be repaired this winter though!

----------


## TomcoPDR

New laminate flooring  :Sleep ZzZZ:   :Sleep ZzZZ:   :Sleep ZzZZ:

----------


## danno

Bought wave race for n64. Traded when I was a kid, regretted it.

----------


## Shlade

> An old Nissan not rusted to shit around the rear wheels. That's the lottery right there!



All the rust is probably hiding on the frame rails lol

----------


## HiSpec

> Attachment 100943Attachment 100941Attachment 100942Attachment 100940



Who makes this coffee machine? I am in the market for a prosumer machine.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> Who makes this coffee machine? I am in the market for a prosumer machine.



Profitec. The model in the picture is a Pro 700.

----------


## shakalaka

Was feeling the itch again and always wanted a Harley Sportster so picked up this 1200 Nightster.

----------


## schurchill39

> Was feeling the itch again and always wanted a Harley Sportster so picked up this 1200 Nightster.



I had a Nightster and I loved it. Such a fun machine to bomb around on. Put a set of 14" Burley bars on it and get rid of the orange Harley sticker on the side and you're set!

----------


## shakalaka

> I had a Nightster and I loved it. Such a fun machine to bomb around on. Put a set of 14" Burley bars on it and get rid of the orange Harley sticker on the side and you're set!




Thanks. I have deff wanted one for a while just never wanted to spend the kind of money on something that gets rarely used, but this time I decided to just get it and be done with it. I actually like the handlebars the way they are and I am not a big fan of those chopper style of bars. I did order an aftermarket set of LED headlights as it needs that update quite badly.

Other than that, it has a few aftermarket mods already like the Vance and Hines exhaust, battery tender, solo seat etc. Basically nothing really that I would want to do to it as it's exactly how I want it to look. That sticker didn't bother me as I haven't really spent any time with the bike yet, but I will need to look closely, haha.

----------


## hurrdurr

Normally when I have an itch, I reach over and scratch it, Shak buy's a motorcyle  :dunno:

----------


## snowcat

> Not a purchase, but was sent to me as part of a long-term review.
> 
> Varla Eagle One scooter. Dual 1000w motor, max speed 64km/h. Don't underestimate my ability to hurt myself



Where do you post your review? They are sending me one as well from Varga. 

I just got the Nami Burn-E. 100kph. 90 mile range as well.

----------


## ZenOps

INIU 100 watt USB-C cable. Not going to test the highest capacity though.

----------


## bjstare

> Where do you post your review? They are sending me one as well from Varga. 
> 
> I just got the Nami Burn-E. 100kph. 90 mile range as well.



That's terrifying. Also lol at the prospect of the consumer actually paying $5k (usd maybe?) for a scooter. Pretty sick you guys are getting them for free/demo though.

----------


## Doozer

Added to the stable. Was initially looking for a more rugged off-road type vehicle but those plans went askew. 

General purpose hauler for lumber, junk, the dog, the kids hockey gear, and something the teenager can learn to drive on without wrecking our daily drivers.

----------


## ExtraSlow

@Doozer
, what is that? Family SUVs all look the same.

----------


## brucebanner

Volvo xc90 it looks like to me

----------


## firebane

Found these clean as hell steering wheel from 1993 at PNP today. Going in the Camaro to replace the gross grant.

Also a steal at $20

[

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Found these clean as hell steering wheel from 1993 at PNP today. Going in the Camaro to replace the gross grant.
> 
> Also a steal at $20
> 
> [



Sweet!

----------


## Doozer

> Volvo xc90 it looks like to me



 
@ExtraSlow
 Yep, bruce is correct. 2009. 

Came with winter tires too but both sets are nearly done so I'll use the winters this year and ditch them both in the spring for some all-weather AT tires, just to help it handle some light offroad. It's got a factory front skidplate and nice ground clearance, but it won't be doing anything more than deep snow and maybe some gravel backroads for camping trips.

Tired of having to take the 80lb dog to the dog park in the Cadillac, plus this gives us a better option than the minivan for getting my wife to work on the bad snow days. Otherwise it'll just be hauling assorted crap.

----------


## brucebanner

Some more odds and ends picked up in Calgary the other day. Aluminium 5.3 ready for turbo things, 4l80e, 2700 stall single disc converter. Motor currently makes around 340whp, planning to at least double that when the car is in full party mode  :Big Grin: 

Also had intercooler, wastegate & blow off valve show up but no pictures. Those are all vs racing parts and look good.

----------


## TurboMedic

> Profitec. The model in the picture is a Pro 700.



I also own a pro 700 and I love it, wouldn't hesitate to recommend it

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## loweg

New car to get the kids to school this year . 

Also just had urban x cleanup these Volk gt-p and put some rubber bands on them

----------


## schurchill39

> 



You'll love it. I have the previous model in my current place and its awesome!

----------


## Buster

What is the advantage of the wall mounted openers?

----------


## Ekliptix

> What is the advantage of the wall mounted openers?



I don't have one, but I'll be getting 3 of 'em soon.
My understanding:
- Remove the center rail required for standard garage door motors. Makes lifts, ceiling storage easier.
- Much quieter. Very smooth.
- More modern tech (remote, wireless options, etc).

----------


## Buster

> I don't have one, but I'll be getting 3 of 'em soon.
> My understanding:
> - Remove the center rail required for standard garage door motors. Makes lifts, ceiling storage easier.
> - Much quieter. Very smooth.
> - More modern tech (remote, wireless options, etc).



I dont get #1. You need clearance for the door, one way or the other.

----------


## firebane

> What is the advantage of the wall mounted openers?



They are more meant for high ceiling types. Like I have vaulted ceilings in my garage so the jackshaft version works great as the door is out of the way.

If you have standard flat roofs these aren't meant for that.

This is my ceiling on one side

----------


## 89coupe

> You'll love it. I have the previous model in my current place and its awesome!



Yes, absolutely love it.

So quiet, so smooth.

----------


## 89coupe

> I don't have one, but I'll be getting 3 of 'em soon.
> My understanding:
> - Remove the center rail required for standard garage door motors. Makes lifts, ceiling storage easier.
> - Much quieter. Very smooth.
> - More modern tech (remote, wireless options, etc).



My garage guy has awesome prices, let me know if you want his contact info.

----------


## schurchill39

> My garage guy has awesome prices, let me know if you want his contact info.



Send me his info in a PM. I'm going to be replacing the two normal ones I have in my new garage.

----------


## 89coupe

> Send me his info in a PM. I'm going to be replacing the two normal ones I have in my new garage.




PM’d

----------


## JfuckinC

> PM’d



Can he put new tracks on for high clearance?

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> I dont get #1. You need clearance for the door, one way or the other.



It moved mine out of the center of the garage and off to the side, so I could lift the door to the ceiling (instead of the opening) and make room for a lift.

----------


## gpomp

> My garage guy has awesome prices, let me know if you want his contact info.



Can I get your garage guy too please

----------


## 88CRX

The best part is that the LiftMaster opener is silent.

----------


## 89coupe

> Can he put new tracks on for high clearance?



All depends on your door, but he does everything garage door related.

- - - Updated - - -




> Can I get your garage guy too please



PM’d

----------


## jwslam

Do y'all happen to have an outlet on the side there too or are you running power back to where the old opener was?
I guess it's much easier to pull a new outlet if you're unfinished?

----------


## eblend

> 



I have been using the older version of this for last 11 years, love it and will be getting a couple new ones for my new house build as well. Can you shoot me a PM with contact info for your guy?

Also regarding clearance, my door sits like an inch from my ceiling, just a flat ceiling, but this allows me to get it as high as possible for extra clearance. Mine was by accident, build the garage per plans but forgot to account for curb wall height, so had to get a bigger door and had no more clearance for a center mount, which made me look for options and been super happy with mine.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> Do y'all happen to have an outlet on the side there too or are you running power back to where the old opener was?
> I guess it's much easier to pull a new outlet if you're unfinished?



I'm running an extension cable across the ceiling, cause my garage is finished, and I'm too cheap to pay an electrician for a single junction box/outlet.

----------


## 89coupe

> Do y'all happen to have an outlet on the side there too or are you running power back to where the old opener was?
> I guess it's much easier to pull a new outlet if you're unfinished?



My electrician ran one for $150, my garage had an attic space which made it easy to fish a new line.

----------


## Sentry

Some weird ammo for my weird old shotgun

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

^Wow. That's a beautiful firearm!

----------


## killramos

Very cool

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

This sun shade thing has upgraded my life. It's so easy to lug around and set up and it works fantastic. It can be a little finicky in the wind if the sun is on an awkward angle, but still 6 stars out of 5.

----------


## dirtsniffer

tell me you're white without telling me you're white

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> tell me you're white without telling me you're white



Well it certainly won't be by buying a sun shade, you ever seen a more sun darkening averse demographic than Asian?

----------


## Kloubek

Finished building this day before yesterday. 20 minutes later, the hail came. Luckily, with this design you can slide the bottom 2 panels under the top one, which happens to be the bit that is somewhat protected by my house. So it remained intact. Another person in Chestermere has what I believe to be the same shelter, and theirs got hail through every panel. Doesn't bode well for the future, but at least in this instance I saved it.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Those things are hail magnets. Nearly as much as my trucks seem to be.

----------


## schurchill39

> Well it certainly won't be by buying a sun shade, you ever seen a more sun darkening averse demographic than Asian?



I 100% would have guessed Asian.

----------


## jwslam

> I 100% would have guessed Asian.



Or red head?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Well, I think this was basically at _Rice Point_, so...  :ROFL!: 
It was 39°C with the humidex and blazing sun. I was pretending to be 
@2Legit2Quit

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

> Well, I think this was basically at _Rice Point_, so... 
> It was 39°C with the humidex and blazing sun. I was pretending to be 
> @2Legit2Quit



Just up the road from my old place, where the road bends heading west there's a big house with cedar shingle siding and a football field for a front lawn, that was my old house.

PEI finally got summer weather  :ROFL!:

----------


## cyra1ax

> Finished building this day before yesterday. 20 minutes later, the hail came. Luckily, with this design you can slide the bottom 2 panels under the top one, which happens to be the bit that is somewhat protected by my house. So it remained intact. Another person in Chestermere has what I believe to be the same shelter, and theirs got hail through every panel. Doesn't bode well for the future, but at least in this instance I saved it.
> 
> Attachment 101342



Did you get this on sale at Lowes/Rona?

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> Finished building this day before yesterday. 20 minutes later, the hail came. Luckily, with this design you can slide the bottom 2 panels under the top one, which happens to be the bit that is somewhat protected by my house. So it remained intact. Another person in Chestermere has what I believe to be the same shelter, and theirs got hail through every panel. Doesn't bode well for the future, but at least in this instance I saved it.



Where did you pick this up from? I want one for the back deck. I've looked at gazebos, awnings, umbrellas, etc.

----------


## cyra1ax

> Where did you pick this up from? I want one for the back deck. I've looked at gazebos, awnings, umbrellas, etc.



It's a Lowes/Rona/Reno-Depot item. IIRC it typically goes on clearance around this time of year and goes as low as maybe $799 if my memory serves me correctly.

----------


## Kloubek

> It's a Lowes/Rona/Reno-Depot item. IIRC it typically goes on clearance around this time of year and goes as low as maybe $799 if my memory serves me correctly.



Exactly this. We paid some $80 or something to have it shipped to our home via Rona, which was kinda a waste of money. Especially considering that Lowes ships for free. But the price of the product was right so whatever. Ended up around a grand after everything.

I think Lowes might actually have removed it from their website, but it still shows up on Rona's:
https://www.rona.ca/en/allen-roth-ga...02101-38115285

Unfortunately, although it shows a clearance tag, the price is back up to original price from the looks of it.

It's well engineered - though the instructions suck ass and the welds that hold the nuts in place inside the metal tubing aren't attached securely so I have a few bolts that are literally doing nothing. Still pretty sturdy tho...

----------


## schurchill39

> Or red head?



As the token ginger I can confirm

----------


## ExtraSlow

Luxury premium leader hose.

----------


## ShermanEF9

Posted in Ford trucks thread, but thought I would post here. 2021 Explorer ST. Wifes car, but I get to drive it from time to time  :Smilie:  You can see the outgoing honda fit in the background.

----------


## Ekliptix

^Badass! Does is scoot?

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

That's a good-looking SUV, nice shade of red too. 400HP nothing to sneeze at.

----------


## vengie

Shit... My joke is the Ford thread about the fit is suddenly less impactful.

Great looking ST, I'm a big fan of the look.

----------


## cyra1ax

Finally going to get rid of the awful head unit in my WRX. Had been putting it off for a while but after having wireless Carplay in the F150, I couldn't put it off any longer. 

Chip shortage seems to be hitting Pioneer hard as well, basically all of their units are OOS and I couldn't help but notice that there was only two new units released for 2021.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

I've been looking at a few JVC/Pioneer heads for months and there's zero stock anywhere. Chip shortage has been brutal on that industry.

----------


## eglove

> Posted in Ford trucks thread, but thought I would post here. 2021 Explorer ST. Wifes car, but I get to drive it from time to time  You can see the outgoing honda fit in the background.




Now that's an upgrade

----------


## Shlade

> Now that's an upgrade



now whats gonna be your upgrade!?

----------


## Disoblige

> Posted in Ford trucks thread, but thought I would post here. 2021 Explorer ST. Wifes car, but I get to drive it from time to time  You can see the outgoing honda fit in the background.



Ah that is too bad. Times are tough and we need to do what we need to do even if it means downgrading from a Fit.


j/k. Grats nice ride.

----------


## eglove

> now whats gonna be your upgrade!?




I'm slumming it, I bought an ebike to commute to work  :rocket:

----------


## jutes

> Posted in Ford trucks thread, but thought I would post here. 2021 Explorer ST. Wifes car, but I get to drive it from time to time  You can see the outgoing honda fit in the background.




What’s more fun to drive?

----------


## ShermanEF9

> ^Badass! Does is scoot?



It MOVES. in "normal" driving mode it still feels eager. Eco mode really makes it lazy enough to drive "normally" but man is it a lot of fun.




> What’s more fun to drive?



Oh this hands down. The fit was fun because 6 speed manual, but it was really underpowered. Compared to the MR2 though, they are a pretty close match.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> I've been looking at a few JVC/Pioneer heads for months and there's zero stock anywhere. Chip shortage has been brutal on that industry.



Well what do you know, this morning I got an in-stock notice from Crutchfield and put the order through. Looking forward to having a modern stereo in the wagon.




Also, $37,000 worth of siding and eavestrough. Yay.

----------


## Kloubek

> It's well engineered -



For anyone who may be considering this shelter, I retract this statement. It's sturdy enough, but doesn't remain waterproof in moderate rain conditions.

Guess that's why they call it a SUN shelter as opposed to a "Sun and Rain" shelter....

----------


## AndyL

I cannot say how happy I am to pay entrance fee to watch drift night in mission tonight  :ROFL!:

----------


## mr2mike

> For anyone who may be considering this shelter, I retract this statement. It's sturdy enough, but doesn't remain waterproof in moderate rain conditions.
> 
> Guess that's why they call it a SUN shelter as opposed to a "Sun and Rain" shelter....



Could you spray it with waterproof spray? Probably doesn't make it 100% but maybe a bit better (if you already own it).

----------


## jwslam

> Could you spray it with waterproof spray? Probably doesn't make it 100% but maybe a bit better (if you already own it).



I'm assuming it's all the seams from the moving panels for retraction...

I bought this
https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B07...?ie=UTF8&psc=1

----------


## G-ZUS

Picked up a new winter beater

----------


## cyra1ax

> I'm assuming it's all the seams from the moving panels for retraction...



To be honest the only water I ever saw come in was from under the fabric side panels. Never had anything from the roof panels so long as one they're extended correctly.

----------


## killramos

> Picked up a new winter beater



Story there?

----------


## 03ozwhip

Gotta say for the price to get customized polarized sunglasses that are very decent quality, I recommend checking these guys out. Just shy of $100 cdn shipped.

----------


## birdman86

> Finally going to get rid of the awful head unit in my WRX. Had been putting it off for a while but after having wireless Carplay in the F150, I couldn't put it off any longer. 
> 
> Chip shortage seems to be hitting Pioneer hard as well, basically all of their units are OOS and I couldn't help but notice that there was only two new units released for 2021.



I ordered a Pioneer back in April and I think it took about 3 months to arrive. Wireless carplay is amazing though, absolutely worth the wait.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Jealous Devil lumpy charcoal, seemingly endorsed by Burly from The Simpsons.


Double the price of Weber charcoal which is also a fair bit more than Kingsford. Meh - only live once. Used CT money, so it was "free".

----------


## gmc72

> I'm assuming it's all the seams from the moving panels for retraction...
> 
> I bought this
> https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B07...?ie=UTF8&psc=1



I've used one of these for a few years. Works ok for a quick shave.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> I've used one of these for a few years. Works ok for a quick shave.



They're awesome for people who only shave once a week (or longer). Quick zip with that, then use a razor for smoothness.

----------


## shakalaka

That's a good trimmer. It's what I use for lining up my beard/stubble if I am keeping it. But if I doing a clean shave, then I just prefer a wet shave as that thing can make things somewhat itchy.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Got my next 72 bouts of blowies planned out? Like, who the fuck is buying this?!? I don't think I've had 72 times in my entire life where I felt like I needed medicine to fix blowies. Have you? What's your secret?
No, I mean the secret to not killing yourself if you have that much diarrhea.

I think I've got a partial bottle of Pepto that expired in 2013.

----------


## ExtraSlow

There are people with certain medical conditions that require this product on a daily basis, basically forever. I have one relative who takes this daily. No idea how common that is, but we also have a bottle in our cupboard for occasional use by one of the kids. 

Also, this has nothing to do with "blowies".

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> There are people with certain medical conditions that require this product on a daily basis, basically forever. I have one relative who takes this daily. No idea how common that is, but we also have a bottle in our cupboard for occasional use by one of the kids. 
> 
> Also, this has nothing to do with "blowies".



Oops!
You got me on that one! I went from poopies to blowies and skipped second gear.

I think this is worse! I think I've never taken a product that does this. Closest would be a spoon of Benefiber or choking down a banana.
It's common enough that Costco has a skid of it, so maybe I'm missing out.

----------


## killramos

When you consider the crap most people eat on the daily, this doesn’t surprise me in the slightest.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> .
> It's common enough that Costco has a skid of it, so maybe I'm missing out.



They also have skids of vaginal tightening wands, which is also on sale.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> They also have skids of vaginal tightening wands, which is also on sale.



I think I commented on that a few months ago when I first noticed it! That's like not even a full step passed Dr. Ho.
Amazing.

----------


## Buster

> They also have skids of vaginal tightening wands, which is also on sale.



do they work on butts?

asking for 
@SKR

----------


## ExtraSlow

I trust Costco to sell items that people will purchase. If something in Costco seems unusual or weird to you, it's not the retailer that's out of touch, it's you. On a related note, my vagina has never felt firmer.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> do they work on butts?
> 
> asking for 
> @SKR



I hope you're sitting down...
What happens if you use the #VajTightener on your butt and it works *while you also* start Restoralax on the daily???
Will your shit fire out of your ass like a brown, silly-string from an aerosol can?!? I think it obviously would.

----------


## Buster

> I hope you're sitting down...
> What happens if you use the #VajTightener on your butt and it works *while you also* start Restoralax on the daily???
> Will your shit fire out of your ass like a brown, silly-string from an aerosol can?!? I think it obviously would.



TheButtIsMightier

----------


## G-ZUS

> Story there?



No story, bought a new vehicle and had no ride to pick it up so i had it towed him

----------


## killramos

Ahh. Fair enough

----------


## 4WARNED

yep, big purchase. this will clean up the "custom" holes that my raptor burned into my rock tamers hauling the boat home over the weekend. (my fault...i'm a moron for not seeing the inevitable .....)

----------


## Disoblige

> yep, big purchase. this will clean up the "custom" holes that my raptor burned into my rock tamers hauling the boat home over the weekend. (my fault...i'm a moron for not seeing the inevitable .....)



Missed opportunity. I thought the sensible thing to do was modify your exhaust piping into a wide stack on one corner of your truck bed.

----------


## killramos

> Missed opportunity. I thought the sensible thing to do was modify your exhaust piping into a wide stack on one corner of your truck bed.



Or a giant stack in the middle?

----------


## cyra1ax

That's an interesting spot to mount air horns?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> That's an interesting spot to mount air horns?



I've seen it done there many times. Frame rails under the front of the box is where all the space is, so that's popular for DIY guys. The train horns are loud enough the location doesn't impact effect much.

----------


## 88CRX

> Or a giant stack in the middle?



You might be a redneck hillbilly if...

----------


## eblend

2 x 28ft ladders


These


and this



Bought this a few weeks ago actually, decided to do own siding replacement on parents place and pocket the insurance cash difference. Will need all of this when the time comes to build my new house anyways next year, so figured we buy it now, split the costs, and use it right away and later on my house.

And enough siding for the job

----------


## Kloubek

> Could you spray it with waterproof spray? Probably doesn't make it 100% but maybe a bit better (if you already own it).



It's not the panels themselves - they are solid polycarbonate. In at least a couple of cases, it appears to be entering around the framework of each panel, and actual starts filling up the flutes with water. And in at least one case, yes, it was around the sliding mechanism. 

It's not a huge deal, since we really are unlikely to sit out there in a heavy rainstorm. But I think when I get around to it, I might silicone each frame where it meets the polycarbonate for added sealing.

----------


## spikerS

> It's not the panels themselves - they are solid polycarbonate. In at least a couple of cases, it appears to be entering around the framework of each panel, and actual starts filling up the flutes with water. And in at least one case, yes, it was around the sliding mechanism. 
> 
> It's not a huge deal, since we really are unlikely to sit out there in a heavy rainstorm. But I think when I get around to it, I might silicone each frame where it meets the polycarbonate for added sealing.



Flex seal!

BUT WAIT!

There's MORE!

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> ... But I think when I get around to it, I might silicone each frame where it meets the polycarbonate for added sealing.



There is much CAULK handling in your future. Squeezing CAULK. Dribbling CAULK. Paying for CAULK.
CAULK! Get used to it.

----------


## The_Penguin

> There is much CAULK handling in your future. Squeezing CAULK. Dribbling CAULK. Paying for CAULK.
> CAULK! Get used to it.



The CAULK is Mightier!

----------


## firebane

> The CAULK is Mightier!



Black CAULK or White CAULK?

----------


## schurchill39

> Black CAULK or White CAULK?



Big tubes of black CAULK. I think packaging says "BBC, NOW WITH 20% MORE"

----------


## zechs

Kinda went a bit ham after fully committing to keeping the F150. All I need to know now is if a 2" drop all around is enough.

Picked up a 5star BDX Tuner module (with E50 tune, 445whp), front and rear spicer diff covers with lube locker gaskets and drain plugs, and a hi-capacity finned aluminum transmission pan.

Have bags for the rear onhand as the truck will still see towing duty even while lowered.

----------


## shakalaka

Levelling kit and spacers went on.

----------


## JfuckinC

mucho better than the previous posts you were considering lol

----------


## shakalaka

lol thanks. Ya I just wanted a subtle push out. Super happy with the end result.

----------


## killramos

Need some fenders now to fix the poke

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Need some fenders now to fix the poke



But then he'd need larger spacers. It's a virtuous cycle!

----------


## JfuckinC

> Need some fenders now to fix the poke



the pokes perfect for spittin rocks at BMW windshields  :dunno:

----------


## killramos

> the pokes perfect for spittin rocks at BMW windshields



But is it really worth it to let the whole world know you get like to get a little side action from your cousin?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Have you seen his cousin? He's so hawt.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Have you seen his cousin? He's so hawt.



So many dudes handling CAULK, amirite?

----------


## Ekliptix

New tires

----------


## nismodrifter

> I'm assuming it's all the seams from the moving panels for retraction...
> 
> I bought this
> https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B07...?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> Attachment 101502



Can this be used to trim/maintain a beard though? Looks like largest attachment is only 5mm?

----------


## ExtraSlow

You guys know they sell real trimmers right guys?

----------


## Tik-Tok

> You guys know they sell real trimmers right guys?



This one is waterproof, and I shave in the shower.

----------


## jwslam

> You guys know they sell real trimmers right guys?



Where did you buy this "real trimmer" that does your manzilian regularly?

----------


## JfuckinC

I just use normal clippers for my face?

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

It's never my face that I'm concerned about...

----------


## Ekliptix

Fish nerd stuff. The heater is built in.

----------


## loweg

> Fish nerd stuff. The heater is built in.



I'm the salesrep for these . Solid unit !

----------


## Ekliptix

Good to hear! Any tips on:
- Where to buy nice hardscape in Calgary? Rock, wood?
- Where to buy a tank with low iron glass, or have it built? Thinking 30-40 gal.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Grabbed myself this baby.

----------


## 4WARNED

Finally got my Jeep Grand Cherokee track hawk.

----------


## sabad66

Half price car washes this week. They don’t expire either. Stock up for winter!

----------


## cyra1ax

Great deal, too bad the closest one to me is at Crossiron. According to their tool they only have one touchless wash in all of Calgary?

----------


## schocker

ARC, Arcana to strip out atmos since no earc and a hue sync to use as a hdmi hub


» Click image for larger version

----------


## eglove

> ARC, Arcana to strip out atmos since no earc and a hue sync to use as a hdmi hub




Damnit, shoulda done a group buy for the arcana

----------


## sabad66

Yeah coverage for Petro-Canada touchless in Calgary sucks. Only two stations have it. Both in the deep NE. 

I personally don’t mind soft cloth so no issues for me.

----------


## chongkee_

Where did you get the ARC?

----------


## schocker

> Damnit, shoulda done a group buy for the arcana



Shieet, I just bought it on a whim as I was just going to live with the crappier atmos for a while. Didn't really realize how much it was until it posted on my creditcard in CDN$  :ROFL!: 




> Where did you get the ARC?



I got an openbox one from bestbuy online. It was $899 as it was $70 off but now $979 so $120 less than new and $70 less than costco SL version.

----------


## mo_money2supe

> Great deal, too bad the closest one to me is at Crossiron. According to their tool they only have one touchless wash in all of Calgary?






> Yeah coverage for Petro-Canada touchless in Calgary sucks. Only two stations have it. Both in the deep NE. 
> 
> I personally don’t mind soft cloth so no issues for me.



I haven't used them for years, but they used to have touchless Petro-Can car washes in Seton and also in Cougar Ridge. Are these no longer?

----------


## sabad66

> I haven't used them for years, but they used to have touchless Petro-Can car washes in Seton and also in Cougar Ridge. Are these no longer?



I was just using the website and when I chose car wash (touchless) it only showed me the two. Website could be out of date though. I’ll see what I can find out

----------


## killramos

They have different tiers of washes. There is only 1 or 2 of the good ones.

I’m not driving to falcon ridge to wash my car.

----------


## Disoblige

> They have different tiers of washes. There is only 1 or 2 of the good ones.
> 
> I’m not driving to falcon ridge to wash my car.



Location description fitting.

----------


## eblend

Going to the states in a few days, pre-ordered some stuff and it's waiting for me in our Denver office  :Big Grin:

----------


## vengie

^^^ looks like a pretty wyze purchase

----------


## Buster

> ^^^ looks like a pretty wyze purchase



no

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> no



I though ExtraSlow was the one with the Grumpy Cat avatar.

----------


## ExtraSlow



----------


## nismodrifter

Kaweco Classic Sport



+

----------


## vengie

> no



 :Cry:  :Cry:

----------


## The_Penguin

> no



 :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:

----------


## lamp_shade_2000

I've got the irrigation controller. Absolutely love it, especially considering the cost.

----------


## eblend

> I've got the irrigation controller. Absolutely love it, especially considering the cost.



Good to know. I don't even have a house yet where to put it, but the price was too good to pass up, hopefully still a useful purchase when the house is built  :Big Grin:

----------


## tirebob

Since I hate gyms and any form of regimented exercise in general but I need to get my fat ass moving, I have decided to get back into hiking, and as I have old busted up ankles, good boots that are light weight with solid support are a must for me, so I popped on a wicked pair of Zamberlan’s. Things only weigh like 685 grams a boot but are amazingly

----------


## killramos

Those are pretty stylin’

----------


## msommers

Zambis are a great boot that will last you awhile. Excellent choice!

----------


## killramos

First New phone in 4 years. Gonna be great.

----------


## tirebob

> First New phone in 4 years. Gonna be great.



My 11 Pro Max is still a beast and works awesome. Keeps a charge like it is new still almost 2 years later. I want it to die so I can get the new one but it is just too solid to consider it…

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> First New phone in 4 years. Gonna be great.



Questionable choice of case.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Is that the new Nord phone? Or the Moto?

----------


## killramos

> Questionable choice of case.



It retains its value most by keeping it sealed in the box right?

- - - Updated - - -




> Is that the new Nord phone? Or the Moto?



If you have to ask…

----------


## Buster

I heard apple is renaming their wifi chips to " Magic Invisible Data Pro"

----------


## suntan

> I heard apple is renaming their wifi chips to " Magic Invisible Data Pro"



Get with the times, thats what they called it last year.

----------


## killramos

It comes with the only feature that matters.

iOS

----------


## Buster

Green bubbles 4 lyfe

----------


## killramos

You wouldn’t even know what a green bubble was without the iPhone envy  :ROFL!:

----------


## redblack

Picked up a cheap Weber E-330 propane bbq at Costco for $315 tax in. Should supplement my charcoal egg well.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Approved

----------


## killramos

Nomad case for the new phone. Can’t recommend these enough versus the apple ones.

Has some weird hipster digital business card feature to share my onlyfans with people. So it basically pays for itself.

----------


## spikerS

The prototype library i built for a community association was approved, and they liked it enough for them to order 4 more built exactly the same, so I decided to treat myself and re-invest in some tools.

The combo pack just dropped in price from $300 down to $200. Drill and impact driver, 2 batteries and a charger. not bad. But it also came with a free 2.0 battery because of the HD charge up event going on right now when you buy a combo pack, and the extra battery is worth $110...

Pretty good deal if you ask me. Diversifying a bit from my all Ridgid tool lineup, wanted to try these out as Milwaukee has some pretty sweet accessories that Ridgid doesn't.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> The prototype library i built for a community association was approved, and they liked it enough for them to order 4 more built exactly the same, so I decided to treat myself and re-invest in some tools.
> 
> The combo pack just dropped in price from $300 down to $200. Drill and impact driver, 2 batteries and a charger. not bad. But it also came with a free 2.0 battery because of the HD charge up event going on right now when you buy a combo pack, and the extra battery is worth $110...
> 
> Pretty good deal if you ask me. Diversifying a bit from my all Ridgid tool lineup, wanted to try these out as Milwaukee has some pretty sweet accessories that Ridgid doesn't.



As someone with some older makita tools with almost toast batteries, would you recommend these?

----------


## killramos

I have the M18 Fuel version of those and they are really top notch tools.

----------


## Buster

> I have the M18 Fuel version of those and they are really top notch tools.



Do you pay someone $9 to use them?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

It would actually only be $46 because a 23% premium is nothing, so it's still a smokin deal.

----------


## spikerS

> As someone with some older makita tools with almost toast batteries, would you recommend these?



I don't know yet. These are not the fuel version, just the regular M18. I just bought them today to try them out and because Milwaukee has a couple accessory tools that Ridgid doesn't that I would like to get and this is a good way to get batteries, even if they are smaller ones.

I would however recommend a Ridgid combo kit. I think they are the best bang for the buck out there. They come with a lifetime service agreement that also covers the batteries, so technically, unless you lose them, you will never have to buy a drill/impact or battery ever again. I have been using them for the past decade to build decks and fences, and they have been top notch. I have only had 1 battery crap out on me, and Ridgid replaced it.

----------


## killramos

> Do you pay someone $9 to use them?



I drill a mean hole

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I drill a mean hole

----------


## brucebanner

> As someone with some older makita tools with almost toast batteries, would you recommend these?



We use a lot of Milwaukee cordless tools at work, they're abused and seem to stand up to it pretty well.

----------


## tha_bandit

not sure if any good, but costco had a tool kit for 330 in store, This is the US link

----------


## TurboMedic

> not sure if any good, but costco had a tool kit for 330 in store, This is the US link



The Porter Cable tools are not on the same tier of tool quality as Milwaukee. They're more in the Ryobi realm, good for general home use but you're not getting the good stuff

----------


## 89coupe

New rubber

----------


## spike98

> As someone with some older makita tools with almost toast batteries, would you recommend these?



This is a great deal because of the extra battery. Also the Dewalt brushless combo is on sale for the same price. ~$150 off at canadian tire. Best price i have seem them at.

----------


## JfuckinC

> This is a great deal because of the extra battery. Also the Dewalt brushless combo is on sale for the same price. ~$150 off at canadian tire. Best price i have seem them at.



Link? i dont see the combo on sale

Edit: i see the non brushless on sale for that, dang got excited haha

----------


## spike98

> Link? i dont see the combo on sale
> 
> Edit: i see the non brushless on sale for that, dang got excited haha



https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/d...7273p.html#srp

----------


## JfuckinC

> https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/d...7273p.html#srp



i thought you meant for $199.. haha  :Cry:

----------


## Team_Mclaren

gonna jump on that oldass offroad toyota truck bandwagon.

----------


## spike98

> i thought you meant for $199.. haha




It was. Sale ended thursday

----------


## littledan

I can recommend those Milwaukee tools. I have the "same" set and they hold up pretty good. Be advised though that these are the brushed version. The fuels are brushless and they also offer a brushless version that is not quite the fuel. But should hold up for a long time if you aren't using them every day all day. IF you are using them every day, I would step up to the brushless imo

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> gonna jump on that oldass offroad toyota truck bandwagon.



 
@Team_Mclaren
 tell me more!

Year? Mileage? Cost(if you want to)?

----------


## spikerS

> I can recommend those Milwaukee tools. I have the "same" set and they hold up pretty good. Be advised though that these are the brushed version. The fuels are brushless and they also offer a brushless version that is not quite the fuel. But should hold up for a long time if you aren't using them every day all day. IF you are using them every day, I would step up to the brushless imo



Yeah, the ones i got are brushed. They like to spark during start and stop. Used them for a few days building light projects, and they seem to be holding up well. I have only used the impact driver so far, but it kinda seems like it engages a little more softly than my ridgid tools. Feels like a little more control of the force of the impact with the Milwaukee, but, I think my Ridgid is more powerful. holding the Milwaukee is more comfortable though. I would be interested to try a fuel branded one now, but, I think I still like my Ridgid ones better, but that may be more of a reason of familiarity rather than function. Kinda hard to pick a winner. I like them both.

----------


## littledan

Ya this version had no problem removing lug nuts from a range rover sport (110 or 120 ft-lbs i think those are torqued to). not bad for the 1/4" drive.

----------


## vengie

Its been an expensive 1.5 months in the vengie household
1) New Air Conditioner
2) New Furnace
3) New Garage Door motor 
4) Repaired ice maker on fridge 
5) Repaired dryer 
6) Re grade sunken pathway/ add additional drainage

Plans to upgrade the fit have been pushed back a few months to say the least.

----------


## littledan

was it a samsung fridge? If so, what was the fix? mine has been fu'd since day 1*

(* denotes 1 day after warranty expiry)

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Its been an expensive 1.5 months in the vengie household
> 1) New Air Conditioner
> 2) New Furnace
> 3) New Garage Door motor 
> 4) Repaired ice maker on fridge 
> 5) Repaired dryer 
> 6) Re grade sunken pathway/ add additional drainage
> 
> Plans to upgrade the fit have been pushed back a few months to say the least.



Thank you for your service in keeping the economy moving.

----------


## vengie

> was it a samsung fridge? If so, what was the fix? mine has been fu'd since day 1*
> 
> (* denotes 1 day after warranty expiry)



LG

I just completely disassembled the unit and replaced a small plastic gear that had broken teeth.
More a hassle than anything, was very easy to fix.

----------


## vengie

Top shelf service for the old girl before winter.

----------


## hampstor

My new ride, a Rize Fixie. 350w hub motor, single speed, belt drive.

Put about 100km on it this week riding it to work and doing small errands. Loving it so far!

----------


## killramos

This site is depressing

----------


## AndyL

Kiddos Halloween costume is coming together... Spent half the day scouring thrift & Halloween stores. Ordered up some gold filament to 3d print him some accessories:



Almost the midas skin from Fortnite he wants to be... Just need to add props and paint.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Good dads are cool.
+Rep

----------


## dj_rice

> Kiddos Halloween costume is coming together... Spent half the day scouring thrift & Halloween stores. Ordered up some gold filament to 3d print him some accessories:
> 
> 
> 
> Almost the midas skin from Fortnite he wants to be... Just need to add props and paint.



LOL At first I thought he was John Wick..... then I seen the Fortnite thing. Yeah Kids and Fortnite

----------


## Jlude

Newest purchase. This has been a dream car since they came out. Thanks to Raj2 for helping me do this remotely.

----------


## sabad66

> Newest purchase. This has been a dream car since they came out. Thanks to Raj2 for helping me do this remotely.



God damn. Huge congrats man!

----------


## killramos

Nice pickup. Was wondering how long that one would last.

Baller

----------


## The_Penguin

> Good dads are cool.
> +Rep



And cool dads are good.
Rep indeed.

----------


## vengie

> Newest purchase. This has been a dream car since they came out. Thanks to Raj2 for helping me do this remotely.



Heck yeah! I've always been a fan of the SLS. 

Congrats!

----------


## shakalaka

Gullwings.  :Drool:

----------


## nismodrifter

Super baller.

----------


## littledan

So sick!  :Love:

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> Newest purchase. This has been a dream car since they came out. Thanks to Raj2 for helping me do this remotely.



Nice, good thinking to pick up a winter beater before the snow hits.

----------


## Jlude

> Nice, good thinking to pick up a winter beater before the snow hits.



I'm trying to get it down south before the snow hits!

----------


## rage2

Glad I could help. My 6 year old was so happy to take a ride in it. He did give Kulu and I a headshake moment when he told us the doors are like a Tesla.  :ROFL!: 

Sweet car. More iPhone video practice.

----------


## D'z Nutz

What a beauty of a car. That's easily one of my favourite Benz's. Something about that front end just looks so right.

----------


## killramos

The lights are great.

Could take or leave the gullwing doors, probably why it’s one of the few cases where I quite like the vert.

----------


## schocker

Love the sls, such a good looking and sound car  :Drool:

----------


## killramos

I was super into them before 
@rage2
 schooled me on how much of a nightmare the transaxle is.

If I’m buying into Ferrari level of maintenance SLS isn’t going to be my choice.

----------


## bjstare

> The lights are great.
> 
> Could take or leave the gullwing doors, probably why it’s one of the few cases where I quite like the vert.



Opposite for me. Love the car, and like convertibles... but I wouldn't want to give up the gullwings  :ROFL!:

----------


## shakalaka

Yea you deff. gotta love the SLS to spend that kinda dough on it as there are much better cars out there for same money. My cousin never drives his SLS but won't get rid of it as he just loves looking at it. Dealer has offered him close to double of what he paid for it back in 2013 or 2014 when he bought it. I love the gullwings. lol.

----------


## killramos

Gullwing doors are cool, no debate. But come with compromise. The vert is barely heavier for that reasonable and the weight is concentrated way lower down. Result is a convertible with great driving characteristics which I like.

Plus the Verts are wayyyyyy cheaper on the used market.

----------


## beyond_ban

Factory satin paint or PPF? Regardless, great looking car. Don't see many on the roads anymore, but i saw a black vert over the weekend i couldn't stop staring.

----------


## killramos

That car is factory magno paint

----------


## rage2

> I was super into them before 
> @rage2
>  schooled me on how much of a nightmare the transaxle is.
> 
> If I’m buying into Ferrari level of maintenance SLS isn’t going to be my choice.



Luck of the draw if you have a bad gearbox. But yea, it ain’t cheap if you’re the chosen one. I guess cheaper than Ferrari 458 and FF replacement, which shares the same gearbox and same crapshoot but at double the price.

----------


## bjstare

That car is a good buy. It's aging so well, and I bet they'll be worth a heap of money in the future.

----------


## Rocket1k78

> Newest purchase. This has been a dream car since they came out. Thanks to Raj2 for helping me do this remotely. 
> 
> 
> Attachment 102370



Why'd i come in here lol Confuckinggrats!

----------


## Jlude

Doors just like a Tesla  :ROFL!:  :ROFL!:  :ROFL!:  Thanks Raj2 JR. 


Unsure how much I will be driving it yet. I'm going into it knowing that I could potentially spend 20k on a new transmission at some point.

----------


## killramos

If you are comfortable with that outcome I can’t see how you go wrong. It’s an awesome pickup.

----------


## adamc

Insane ride, congrats.

----------


## jwslam

I'm a tik-toker now

----------


## suntan

For camping... and just in case.

----------


## B.Spilner

> Attachment 102421
> 
> For camping... and just in case.



Crap... you just costed me money.. lol. Did you grab it off Amazon? I've been eyeing 2000w honda generators for a while but this looks like it would be a lot better for the end of the world scenario.

----------


## suntan

Yeah just Amazon. If you want to spend real money I recommend Goal Zero stuff.

I'm still mulling a tri-fuel generator. I need some place safe and secure to store fuel though.

----------


## rage2

> Doors just like a Tesla  Thanks Raj2 JR. 
> 
> 
> Unsure how much I will be driving it yet. I'm going into it knowing that I could potentially spend 20k on a new transmission at some point.



If you want to take a bigger risk, you can get the OEM GT TCU upgrade aftermarket…

You were asking about that, and I looked it up haha. AMG does offer that upgrade in house but not for NA VINs and it has to be done in Affalterbach. But tons of 3rd parties make that available.

----------


## max_boost

> Newest purchase. This has been a dream car since they came out. Thanks to Raj2 for helping me do this remotely. 
> 
> 
> Attachment 102370



Congrats bro. Absolute beauty.

----------


## flipstah

> Glad I could help. My 6 year old was so happy to take a ride in it. He did give Kulu and I a headshake moment when he told us the doors are like a Tesla. 
> 
> Sweet car. More iPhone video practice.



Hnnggghh that's so hot. Is the stabilizer function on your iPhone that 'wiggly'? There's like vibration points in that video

----------


## 89coupe

> Glad I could help. My 6 year old was so happy to take a ride in it. He did give Kulu and I a headshake moment when he told us the doors are like a Tesla. 
> 
> Sweet car. More iPhone video practice.



LOL, that music was a little dramatic, thought I had some mythological movie intro on in the background.  :ROFL!:

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

Amazing car, good for you 
@Jlude
 !

----------


## Jlude

> Congrats bro. Absolute beauty.






> If you want to take a bigger risk, you can get the OEM GT TCU upgrade aftermarket…
> 
> You were asking about that, and I looked it up haha. AMG does offer that upgrade in house but not for NA VINs and it has to be done in Affalterbach. But tons of 3rd parties make that available.



Yes, there are a lot of 3rd parties that offer the TCU upgrade, I doubt I would go that route. 




> Amazing car, good for you 
> @Jlude
>  !



Thank you!

----------


## JfuckinC

What happened to the camaro?!

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Silvery-gray, 3-letter acronym, it's basically an SLS.

I'm definitely a man of wealth and taste, and not just a dude throwing nice parts at his shitty Jeep.

----------


## Jlude

> What happened to the camaro?!



My 67 is in the shop getting AC installed, tuned and some other minor upgrades. Shops down here are overloaded, I found a good shop that I hope will take good care of it (https://www.thecreativeworkshop.com/), but they're very busy. Parts are also taking months to arrive. Will hopefully have it back in December.

----------


## killramos

Razer Kishi for my 13 Pro Max.

Quality is good. Didn’t find the wideness too uncomfortable. Joysticks maybe a bit more slippery than I desired, will take some getting used to for more competitive games. 

Tried out a few gamepass games which worked really well. Quality was just alright (720p…), but pretty cool all things considered.

Dunno if there are any native games im interested in, would be cool to find a couple for when internet is sketch.

----------


## suntan

What does the Xbox stuff do? Does it act as a Xbox controller?

----------


## killramos

Button layout and aux buttons just matches an Xbox controller. I bought it mostly for game pass so that’s the check box I picked, otherwise identical and functions the same way.

----------


## firebane

> Silvery-gray, 3-letter acronym, it's basically an SLS.
> 
> I'm definitely a man of wealth and taste, and not just a dude throwing nice parts at his shitty Jeep.



Not many good choices for boxes for the Jeeps. You pretty much bough the best before going full hydro.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> Not many good choices for boxes for the Jeeps. You pretty much bough the best before going full hydro.



Yeah all the remans are junk and even the new Crown boxes are questionable. Got a screaming deal on it and couldn't pass it up even if I don't need the hydro assist yet.

----------


## SKR

Not sure if it's another book I'll just throw on the pile and never read, or read it in an afternoon like I did Michael Dunlop's book. I'll find out when it gets here I guess.

----------


## shakalaka

Nothing close to the SLS, but will get me by over winter or a couple of months at least hopefully.

----------


## killramos

lolwut

----------


## ExtraSlow

The perfect winter beater

----------


## shakalaka

Awd

----------


## killramos

> The perfect wife beater



ftfy

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

What a strange and interesting person. I am very unlike you, but I bet I wouldn't dislike you.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I love him more every day. He's the best beyonder.

----------


## shakalaka

Lol calm down guys. It's an awd, v6 car. Super heavy and underpowered plus awd = perfect winter 'sports' car.

----------


## bjstare

So did you get rid of the amg gt yet?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Lol calm down guys. It's an awd, v6 car. Super heavy and underpowered plus awd = perfect winter 'sports' car.



Shhhhh. Don't tell others.
https://forums.beyond.ca/threads/413...95#post5009795

----------


## shakalaka

Yours? Challenger meet? lol

----------


## Team_Mclaren

good choice on buying a challenger for winter and parking the truck. I should park the raptor in winter too.

----------


## Rocket1k78

> Nothing close to the SLS, but will get me by over winter or a couple of months at least hopefully.



I was looking to see if this was a hellcat or demon lol Thought you were fucking around when i didnt see either but i also didnt know they came in AWD

----------


## shakalaka

Haha I didn't know they came in AWD either which caught me by surprise hence the immediate purchase. I am a sports car guy at heart so now I can drive one year around.

----------


## killramos

You’ve bought a lot of Chrysler products in the past few years. 

I think we might actually be narrowing your tastes down here.

----------


## ercchry

Where’s the sports car?

----------


## bjstare

> I am a sports car guy at heart so now I can drive one year around.






edit: 300hp (less at our elevation), ~4100lb. That's closer to a minivan than a sports car.

----------


## Buster

> Haha I didn't know they came in AWD either which caught me by surprise hence the immediate purchase. I am a sports car guy at heart so now I can drive one year around.



You're not an anything "guy". 

I mean that as a compliment.

----------


## Shlade

> good choice on buying a challenger for winter and parking the truck. I should park the raptor in winter too.



 :ROFL!:

----------


## bjstare

> You're not an anything "guy". 
> 
> I mean that as a compliment.



I'd say he's a car guy.

Or at least he was up until he bought a Ram and a Challenger, now idk wtf to think.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> I'd say he's a car guy.
> 
> Or at least he was up until he bought a Ram and a Challenger, now idk wtf to think.



Both give him a great chance to be waiting in the dealership on a more regular basis.

----------


## shakalaka

I like what I like, I don't care too much that it's a Dodge. I've always liked the look of Challengers being that they are modern muscle car type of a vehicle. Buying a vehicle is not a big commitment for me - I will change it when I am over it. lol.

- - - Updated - - -




> edit: 300hp (less at our elevation), ~4100lb. That's closer to a minivan than a sports car.



I think that's good enough in winter with snow on the ground and -20 temperature.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Challenger is a neat car. I was serious when I said I approve.

----------


## schurchill39

> Buying a vehicle is not a big commitment for me - I will change it when I am over it. lol.



Oh we're aware lol. I bet the Challenger doesn't make it to Christmas.

----------


## spikerS

oh, I think the majority of us are just jealous that we can't swap out cars with the frequency that Shak does.  :ROFL!: 

I think it is just peachy as a winter beater. AWD, not too much TQ that you only spin at the lights...still enough oomf to feel sporty, and yes, I agree, it does have great body lines that reminds me of the classic muscle car. Getting any higher level performance version of this car would make it difficult to justify as a winter ride, but, like ES said, I approve.

Congrats on the new ride Shak! Going to put some performance winters on it?

----------


## flipstah

> oh, I think the majority of us are just jealous that we can't swap out cars with the frequency that Shak does. 
> 
> I think it is just peachy as a winter beater. AWD, not too much TQ that you only spin at the lights...still enough oomf to feel sporty, and yes, I agree, it does have great body lines that reminds me of the classic muscle car. Getting any higher level performance version of this car would make it difficult to justify as a winter ride, but, like ES said, I approve.
> 
> Congrats on the new ride Shak! Going to put some performance winters on it?



I most definitely am.  :Love:

----------


## eglove

the fuck?

----------


## Buster

I think Shak spins a giant wheel of cars and mods, and it only occasionally lands on something cool. lol

----------


## suntan

> Button layout and aux buttons just matches an Xbox controller. I bought it mostly for game pass so that’s the check box I picked, otherwise identical and functions the same way.



Ah so it's for remote play? I haven't followed this stuff in years. I play like two mobile games and Doom Eternal.

----------


## eglove

I don't understand. aston martin > all this trash

----------


## killramos

> Ah so it's for remote play? I haven't followed this stuff in years. I play like two mobile games and Doom Eternal.



Yea you can play a lot of shit remote with this setup.

I don’t think I have any native iPhone games.

- - - Updated - - -




> I don't understand. aston martin > all this trash



This x1000

----------


## flipstah

> I think Shak spins a giant wheel of cars and mods, and it only occasionally lands on something cool. lol



I'm waiting for when he buys a 2CV. It's gonna land there soon.

----------


## eglove

> This x1000



It's like he's benjamin button'ing. We all go through life trying to get an aston, mclaren, whatever it may be. He gets that and now he's going backwards into all these garbage vehicles

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

Shak is living everyone’s dream.

----------


## Team_Mclaren

> Shak is living everyone’s dream.



you dream of losing money every 3 months?

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> you dream of losing money every 3 months?



He clearly has enough income that it doesn’t matter much, let him enjoy it.

----------


## ExtraSlow

It's my dream to give so few fucks about money, yes.

----------


## Rocket1k78

> He clearly has enough income that it doesn’t matter much, let him enjoy it.



Bingo!

----------


## bjstare

> I don't understand. aston martin > all this trash



It's like Tiger marrying Elin Nordegren, then banging his way around the applebees staff across the whole country. Only he knows why (...or maybe he doesn't).

----------


## riander5

- - - Updated - - -




> It's like Tiger marrying Elin Nordegren, then banging his way around the applebees staff across the whole country. Only he knows why (...or maybe he doesn't).



Not really, think of it this way. You have a sweet car, you love you car and it's hands down your favorite. That doesn't mean you wouldnt like to take other fun cars out for spins if given the chance.

Lets just say tiger got to take alot of cars for spins, some were just more the 500hp modified civic type or something. Maybe they didnt look great but they sure gave him a thrill

----------


## killramos

When I think of what the modded civic equivalent of a waitress looks like… yea I’ll go home to the wife  :ROFL!:

----------


## suntan

Some of them were okay looking. He sure liked trashy women though.

----------


## Buster

This is why Old Money likes to keep to itself.

----------


## Team_Mclaren

> He clearly has enough income that it doesn’t matter much, let him enjoy it.



but that doesnt make it everyone else's dream ... lol

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Yea you can play a lot of shit remote with this setup.
> 
> I don’t think I have any _First Nations_ iPhone games.



ftfy

----------


## killramos

> ftfy



Does red dead count?

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Does red dead count?



 :Shock:

----------


## shakalaka

> I don't understand. aston martin > all this trash



I actually like my AMG GTS better than the Vantage in every way. Hence, why I am holding on to it for longer than anything else ever (at least a year) lol. Only thing the Aston does better than the GTS is brand name.

Also, I don't have all that much money or anything, I am just stupid. Nobody should follow or be envious of what I do, it's freaking mental health issues.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

*on the topic of GTS etc...
I drove by something called a GT63-S today. It didn't look cheap. I had never heard of it and failed to get a picture.
/CoolStory

----------


## killramos

Ahh yes. The more expensive, uglier, E63.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Ahh yes. The more expensive, uglier, E63.



It was a pretty unique looking vehicle...
I just glanced at the MB site. LoL they start at $184k

----------


## killramos

First Mac in 10 years. Let’s see how this goes.

----------


## Buster

> First Mac in 10 years. Let’s see how this goes.



You buy it for your boyfriend?

----------


## Tik-Tok

> [ATTACH=CONFIG][/ATTACH]
> 
> First Mac in 10 years. Lets see how this goes.



It's like learning how to be left handed, or using inverted Y-axis.

----------


## shakalaka

> *on the topic of GTS etc...
> I drove by something called a GT63-S today. It didn't look cheap. I had never heard of it and failed to get a picture.
> /CoolStory






> Ahh yes. The more expensive, uglier, E63.



They are double the price of the E63 with decent options. My cousin (the guy who has the SLS) had one of the first one's in Edmonton in Matte Black, I think paid like 220K or something. But yea, they still have not grown on me and I find them super ugly. I also only like the GTS when the spoiler is open. With it closed, I don't like the slope-ness of it.

----------


## killramos

> You buy it for your boyfriend?



He's fancy

----------


## rage2

> They are double the price of the E63 with decent options. My cousin (the guy who has the SLS) had one of the first one's in Edmonton in Matte Black, I think paid like 220K or something. But yea, they still have not grown on me and I find them super ugly. I also only like the GTS when the spoiler is open. With it closed, I don't like the slope-ness of it.



I dunno if it’s twice the fun of the E63 but it sure is up there. Fantastic car to drive, and I’ve only sampled the GT53.

Go drive one, you’ll end up replacing the challenger for it haha.

----------


## killramos

that's a pretty low bar...

----------


## SKR

> I dunno if it’s twice the fun of the E63 but it sure is up there. Fantastic car to drive, and I’ve only sampled the GT53.
> 
> Go drive one, you’ll end up replacing the challenger for it haha.



You could say that about anything though. I'd rather drive the space shuttle Challenger than the car Challenger.

----------


## shakalaka

:ROFL!: 

It's not that bad.

----------


## SKR

> It's not that bad.



No, it's better than anything I own but I thought it was a funny thing to say.

----------


## schurchill39

> First Mac in 10 years. Let’s see how this goes.



Was this a budget gift from one of your bros?

----------


## benyl

> First Mac in 10 years. Let’s see how this goes.



Skipped the whole touch bar uselessness. Nice.

My MBP is from early 2015 and I feel no need to replace it.

----------


## jwslam

> Was this a budget gift from one of your bros?



 :Smilie: 
Still not done my shopping list btw

----------


## killramos

> Was this a budget gift from one of your bros?



I don’t have any budget bros

- - - Updated - - -




> Skipped the whole touch bar uselessness. Nice.
> 
> My MBP is from early 2015 and I feel no need to replace it.



It’s a great unit. Way more focus on being a “pro” workstation which I liked. The screen is unreal and I doubt you could find anything similar from any other manufacturer at any price point.

My “lack of windows” misgivings are mostly buoyed by how used to RDP I have gotten in the last couple years.

----------


## adamc

I will just say that I do a fair bit of processor heavy work and bought an m1 mac mini to do the majority of my work on while I was waiting for the new Pro to come out.. and it's fucking fast. Really an amazing machine for $1000. 

Can't wait to pick up a new Macbook Pro too, since they're reported to be 3-4x faster in the apps I use than my current M1 Mac Mini. Stoked the ports are back and the stupid touchbar is gone.

----------


## rage2

> I will just say that I do a fair bit of processor heavy work and bought an m1 mac mini to do the majority of my work on while I was waiting for the new Pro to come out.. and it's fucking fast. Really an amazing machine for $1000. 
> 
> Can't wait to pick up a new Macbook Pro too, since they're reported to be 3-4x faster in the apps I use than my current M1 Mac Mini. Stoked the ports are back and the stupid touchbar is gone.



Yea, everyone that asks me for what MacBook to buy, I tell them to buy the cheapest one with the least memory, return it if it isn’t enough. Don’t think anyones returned one. I’ve been extremely happy hogging my kids M1 for video editing. They’re not happy cutting into Minecraft time haha.

----------


## 94CoRd

> Yea, everyone that asks me for what MacBook to buy, I tell them to buy the cheapest one with the least memory, return it if it isn’t enough. Don’t think anyones returned one. I’ve been extremely happy hogging my kids M1 for video editing. They’re not happy cutting into Minecraft time haha.



is 8GB sufficient with the M1? My 2015 still works pretty good - just short on storage with the 256GB. The refurb MB Air with 512GB fits the bill, but I wonder if I'm limiting myself with 8GB memory.

----------


## shakalaka

> Yea, everyone that asks me for what MacBook to buy, I tell them to buy the cheapest one with the least memory, return it if it isn’t enough. Don’t think anyones returned one. I’ve been extremely happy hogging my kids M1 for video editing. They’re not happy cutting into Minecraft time haha.



I've been more than happy with my M1 Air since December. Hopefully lasts as long as my first MacBook Pro (10 yrs) and not my second MacBook Pro (3 yrs and just died one day).

----------


## Buster

> I've been more than happy with my M1 Air since December. Hopefully lasts as long as my first MacBook Pro (10 yrs) and not my second MacBook Pro (3 yrs and just died one day).



you keep your computers for 10 years?

The plot thickens.

----------


## shakalaka

Gotta save the money somewhere to put into cars. Not everyone is loaded and a baller like you mate.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Gotta save the money somewhere to put into cars. Not everyone is loaded and a baller like you mate.



That's some quality fiscal Conservatism.

----------


## bjstare

When we get no snow this winter, you can thank me.

----------


## killramos

I have the same thrower. Great machine.

----------


## suntan

> you keep your computers for 10 years?
> 
> The plot thickens.



Apparently I bought my MacBook Air in 2013.

It still works fine but I need XCode 13 and that requires a newer Mac. Ugh.

----------


## Buster

"works fine" is what my dad used to say when he was behind cheap.

----------


## suntan

Windows truly is a bloated mess. Doesn't help that Microsoft's developers overthink things.

----------


## Buster

> Windows truly is a bloated mess. Doesn't help that Microsoft's developers overthink things.



Windows is the worst OS. Except for all of the other ones.

----------


## suntan

Linux for servers is 1000X better. Like it's not even a contest.

And MacOS is much more stable and memory efficient.

Literally the only thing keeping Windows around in companies is Active Directory.

----------


## Buster

> *Linux for servers is 1000X better. Like it's not even a contest.
> *
> And MacOS is much more stable and memory efficient.
> 
> Literally the only thing keeping Windows around in companies is Active Directory.



then why isn't it used for all desktop computers?

----------


## suntan

MacOS is POSIX based, close enough.

You can always try out Ubuntu, it screams even on ancient stuff.

----------


## Buster

> MacOS is POSIX based, close enough.
> 
> You can always try out Ubuntu, it screams even on ancient stuff.



Why would I want to do that?

MacOS is an annoying as shit OS to use. Not as bad as iOS, but they have the same sort of "built for my six year old" ethos.

----------


## AndyL

Another bag of tools...

Canadian tire has some decent sales on fiskars stuff folks.

----------


## suntan

> Why would I want to do that?
> 
> MacOS is an annoying as shit OS to use. Not as bad as iOS, but they have the same sort of "built for my six year old" ethos.



What, pray tell, are you doing in the OS that's so advanced? Unless you've used PowerShell in admin mode everything you've done is kiddie shit.

----------


## killramos

> Why would I want to do that?
> 
> MacOS is an annoying as shit OS to use. Not as bad as iOS, but they have the same sort of "built for my six year old" ethos.



And windows is built for some weird combination of a 14 year old with frosted tips, and my grandfather?

I don’t really have a horse in this race tbh, I just wanted to be involved.

----------


## Buster

> What, pray tell, are you doing in the OS that's so advanced? Unless you've used PowerShell in admin mode everything you've done is kiddie shit.



Well, that's the point, isn't it - why do I need a server OS?

As for the annoying OSes that Apple insist on churning out, that's just a matter of preference and UX. If people are happy using MacOS, I'm glad they have that option. Personally, it feels like using a computer on duplo mode to me, just like iOS.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> Well, that's the point, isn't it - why do I need a server OS?
> 
> As for the annoying OSes that Apple insist on churning out, that's just a matter of preference and UX. If people are happy using MacOS, I'm glad they have that option. Personally, it feels like using a computer on duplo mode to me, just like iOS.



If you don't like MacOS, I can't wait to see your opinion on Win 11.

----------


## Buster

> If you don't like MacOS, I can't wait to see your opinion on Win 11.



Ya, I haven't used it at all yet. I'll put it on one of our non-critical machines to test it out

----------


## killramos

> Ya, I haven't used it at all yet. I'll put it on one of our non-critical machines to test it out



Is that what you call your sons laptop?

----------


## suntan

> Well, that's the point, isn't it - why do I need a server OS?
> 
> As for the annoying OSes that Apple insist on churning out, that's just a matter of preference and UX. If people are happy using MacOS, I'm glad they have that option. Personally, it feels like using a computer on duplo mode to me, just like iOS.



Believe me I have no stake in it, I have a Mac because compiling iOS apps requires a Mac. MacOS is basically the same shit but with proper security built in. Windows is the same Duplo shit except worse because the basic security model is wrong.

----------


## Buster

well, you _sound_ like you have a stake in it.

----------


## nismodrifter

> Nothing close to the SLS, but will get me by over winter or a couple of months at least hopefully.



Now you can straight pipe it, wear some chappals, and VOILA.............you're a student!

----------


## speedog

A case of screws used to make a bunch of these for my wife's barrel business...

----------


## Doozer

> A case of screws used to make a bunch of these for my wife's barrel business...



Those barrels look great. But holy hell those teeth have got to be a pain in the ass to cut out.

----------


## FraserB

> A case of screws used to make a bunch of these for my wife's barrel business...



 
@speedog
 These are awesome, does she have any left? And how much?

----------


## speedog

> @speedog
>  These are awesome, does she have any left? And how much?



None left, we cut sales off after 2 weeks just so we could meet demand before Halloween. As best as we can figure, we were the only ones doing this in Canada - have a few special non-Halloween orders to fill, other full barrel and planter orders to fill and then off to Christmas themed cut barrels. Pricing will be a bit over $100, got to sit down and figure out a price that comfortably pays us and our expenses but makes it difficult for competitors to get in on the gig as our competitors do not have the barrel purchasing power that my wife's partner does, he bought 10,000 whiskey barrels in June while our competitors buy in single semi-loads of 288 barrels. Buying 10,000 gets some steep pricing discounts.

----------


## speedog

The teeth are easy with the right tools.

----------


## dirtsniffer

those are awesome Speedog

----------


## ExtraSlow

are you going to work for your wife full time now?

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

@speedog
 custom Beyond barrel? Custom any barrel? That's neat

----------


## ExtraSlow

I don't know shit about fuck, as they say, but I'd think whatever your "full retail" price is for a whole barrel, these customized ones need to be at least $50-$100 each extra to make sense.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Those are awesome, but the thought of storing one for over 11 months of the year, not so awesome.

----------


## speedog

> Those are awesome, but the thought of storing one for over 11 months of the year, not so awesome.



Turn the barrel around 180 degrees and you have a decorative barrel in your back yard.

- - - Updated - - -




> @speedog
>  custom Beyond barrel? Custom any barrel? That's neat



Custom gargoyle one done for a customer last night, they're planning to get more...


- - - Updated - - -




> are you going to work for your wife full time now?



Not yet but we'll see where things go.

----------


## lilmira

That is pretty cool and the price is reasonable.

----------


## The_Penguin

No apps.

----------


## 2020

Picked up a cheapo Greenworks 20” corded snowblower on clearance for $100bucks at Lowe’s. Let’s see if it’s going to be a huge fail or not.

https://www.lowes.ca/product/corded-...thrower-900884

----------


## R-Audi

> Picked up a cheapo Greenworks 20” corded snowblower on clearance for $100bucks at Lowe’s. Let’s see if it’s going to be a huge fail or not.
> 
> https://www.lowes.ca/product/corded-...thrower-900884



Damn, doesnt appear to be anymore in Calgary. Where did you find it?

----------


## pf0sh0

> Picked up a cheapo Greenworks 20” corded snowblower on clearance for $100bucks at Lowe’s. Let’s see if it’s going to be a huge fail or not.
> 
> https://www.lowes.ca/product/corded-...thrower-900884



Which location had inventory? Online says nowhere in Calgary has stock

----------


## 2020

I bought it at Lowe’s crowfoot. Inventory said 0 but I called with the item number and they had 4 or 5. When I picked it up, I didn’t see any on the floor but they had a bunch of them at customer service.

Try calling them, maybe they have some unaccounted for.

----------


## shakalaka

Damn. I didn't even need a snow blower, especially electric, but at that price point might as well. Edmonton has stock at a bunch of places so placed my order for one at my nearest location.

----------


## pf0sh0

> Damn. I didn't even need a snow blower, especially electric, but at that price point might as well. Edmonton has stock at a bunch of places so placed my order for one at my nearest location.



haha - I didn't know I wanted one either.. but $100.. Might have to check out crowfoot.

----------


## R-Audi

Called Crowfoot and a few others...no dice. Few smaller ones or the bottom style.

----------


## killramos

It's no challenger, but should make a decent winter beater.

----------


## bjstare

Wow the new NX design looks way different.

----------


## killramos

> Wow the new NX design looks way different.



I mean. It’s technically a hybrid still? lol

----------


## ExtraSlow

$87

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> $87



I have this and it's wonderful compared to the ShitPieceIstan from Vivint.
Let's have a key party.

----------


## Clever

Bought one of these to save my back this winter.

----------


## cyra1ax

> Bought one of these to save my back this winter.



Is that the battery one? Would love to hear a review once you've used it a few times, the youtube reviews I've seen have had some pretty good sentiment.

----------


## Clever

> Is that the battery one? Would love to hear a review once you've used it a few times, the youtube reviews I've seen have had some pretty good sentiment.



Yes it’s the 60v. I bought based on the reviews I watched/read online. I’ll post something in the Home/ Garden section when I get to use it.

----------


## 2020

> Called Crowfoot and a few others...no dice. Few smaller ones or the bottom style.



4 available down south

https://www.lowes.ca/product/corded-...fd00930a1c0e12

----------


## Team_Mclaren

> 4 available down south
> 
> https://www.lowes.ca/product/corded-...fd00930a1c0e12



nice, thanks. I dont even want one, but for 100 bucks. damn

----------


## R-Audi

> 4 available down south
> 
> https://www.lowes.ca/product/corded-...fd00930a1c0e12



Damn, they got more in. I ended up settling for the smaller one for $80. Last one available at the McLeod location.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> $87
> Attachment 102591



Lowe’s had them on sale during covid era $66

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Lowes had them on sale during covid era $66



Don't shit on our #2 !

----------


## ExtraSlow

I needed a lock that week, and I was pleased to find it on sale. I used a buncha triangle moneys and I installed it the same day I bought it. I feel like I am satisfied with how that all went.

----------


## Sentry

Cheap ass remote start for the Subaru. Looks like bootleg audi remotes lol.

----------


## Brent.ff

Just put a deposit down on a four wheel camper for the taco, just gotta get some essentials before picking up (upgrading suspension and tie down). Officially given up on new trucks for a while

----------


## firebane

> Cheap ass remote start for the Subaru. Looks like bootleg audi remotes lol.



We put a remote start in my gfs forester and the stupid thing keeps tripping the stock system lol

----------


## 89coupe

Getting installed today.

----------


## killramos

Thats a beast

I swear my buddy has one of those heating his warehouse  :ROFL!:

----------


## ExtraSlow

non-cream-puff edition to be sure.

----------


## vengie

> Getting installed today.



I have the same one in our second garage, works great!
Enjoy the warmth. :thumbs up:

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Did it come skidded with those silly legs?!?
That's just a table you made from old pallet material, right?

----------


## 89coupe

> Did it come skidded with those silly legs?!?
> That's just a table you made from old pallet material, right?



LOL. 

That’s just some prop table the installer is using.

It’s being mounted at ceiling height 15’ in the air.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> LOL. 
> 
> That’s just some prop table the installer is using.
> 
> It’s being mounted at ceiling height 15’ in the air.



Oh, I knew it wasn't being installed there. I just wanted to verify Reznor was not insane and shipped items in that manner. I was not assuming that to be true.

I mean, what - _would they bite the hand that feeds?_

----------


## 89coupe

> Oh, I knew it wasn't being installed there. I just wanted to verify Reznor was not insane and shipped items in that manner. I was not assuming that to be true.
> 
> I mean, what - _would they bite the hand that feeds?_



I’ll post a photo when it’s completed and installed.

It came in a very well packaged box. I’ve been told Reznor make the best garage heaters. 

I wanted a nice toasty garage so I can setup my poor mans golf simulator.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Reznor makes great heaters, mine was old and abused when I got it (came out of an oilfield quonset running on propane) and has only needed a new venter motor in the years I've owned it.




Moar ugga duggas.

----------


## vengie

> poor mans golf simulator.



More details please

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I’ll post a photo when it’s completed and installed.
> 
> It came in a very well packaged box. I’ve been told Reznor make the best garage heaters. 
> 
> I wanted a nice toasty garage so I can setup my poor mans golf simulator.



So, you might say that it's a Terrible Lie to accuse them of being The Fragile?

It looks like it's going to end up Right Where It Belongs.

I might Wish for one but it's Something I Can Never Have without a Closer gas connection.

We're In This Together, so don't Hurt us by not following through with that update.

----------


## vengie

> So, you might say that it's a Terrible Lie to accuse them of being The Fragile?
> 
> It looks like it's going to end up Right Where It Belongs.
> 
> I might Wish for one but it's Something I Can Never Have without a Closer gas connection.
> 
> We're In This Together, so don't Hurt us by not following through with that update.



Clearly I've missed a NIN reference somewhere... But well done.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Clearly I've missed a NIN reference somewhere... But well done.



Reznor...

----------


## Sentry

> Reznor makes great heaters, mine was old and abused when I got it (came out of an oilfield quonset running on propane) and has only needed a new venter motor in the years I've owned it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moar ugga duggas.



Ive had that exact impact for like 10 years and it's great.

----------


## vengie

> Reznor...



HAH! Awesome.
Its been a Monday.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> So, you might say that it's a Terrible Lie to accuse them of being The Fragile?
> 
> It looks like it's going to end up Right Where It Belongs.
> 
> I might Wish for one but it's Something I Can Never Have without a Closer gas connection.
> 
> We're In This Together, so don't Hurt us by not following through with that update.



I think we've hit an All Time Low with that post.





> Ive had that exact impact for like 10 years and it's great.



That's good to hear! I considered one of their new Vibratherm units but the 1150 is tried and true.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

The 1150 has been on my amazon wishlist for like... 4 years now?

----------


## ShermanEF9

Decent price and hasn't burnt my house down yet. Got it for remote ability of the front porch lights for when we are away/put it on a schedule because we suck at turning it on.

----------


## Swank

> Getting installed today.



When will the other 3 be installed?

----------


## Doozer

> Decent price and hasn't burnt my house down yet. Got it for remote ability of the front porch lights for when we are away/put it on a schedule because we suck at turning it on.



I just got photosensitive bulbs. Use them for the porch and outside garage lights, and just leave the switch on. They come on when it gets dusk and turn off during the day. Helps illumination for the cameras too.

----------


## ShermanEF9

I would have done that, but our light fixtures would not work well with them, and for $15 to do all of the lights, vs paying for new bulbs.. This was the easier option, plus all of my Cameras are IR anyways.

----------


## Jlude

She is almost home!

----------


## Buster

> She is almost home!



Gullwings can make it fly. Who woulda thunk it.

----------


## 89coupe

All done.

Yes I know I need to paint my garage.

----------


## killramos

Yea. Get your shit together man!

----------


## Doozer

> 4 available down south
> 
> https://www.lowes.ca/product/corded-...fd00930a1c0e12



After humming and hawing for awhile, I decided to pull the trigger one of these. None left in Calgary, but figured it was worth a drive to RD, especially if I can combine it with a few other minor tasks up there.

----------


## Shlade

> She is almost home!



This would seem like a nightmare to try and put in a trailer with doors like that lol.

----------


## D'z Nutz

> This would seem like a nightmare to try and put in a trailer with doors like that lol.



Put in a trailer? No way man, it's riding down the highway like that to look like it's flying haha

----------


## flipstah

> This would seem like a nightmare to try and put in a trailer with doors like that lol.



I’ll assume they pull in the platform into the trailer so no mess

----------


## bjstare

> I’ll assume they pull in the platform into the trailer so no mess



I don't think so... platform = door

----------


## killramos

I’m willing to guess these things have been well thought out lol

----------


## 89coupe

> This would seem like a nightmare to try and put in a trailer with doors like that lol.



Escape door on the side of trailer, opens wide up.

----------


## flipstah

My lack of trailer knowledge shows where I am in the financial totem pole of Beyond

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> My lack of trailer knowledge shows where I am in the financial totem pole of Beyond



Now.
You know.
This is what it feels like.


*My Gawd, I gotta stop this!!
This is not The Great Beyond...

Fuck!! Stop it!!!

----------


## jwslam



----------


## eglove

> ..



do it

----------


## suntan

Your wife is a hapa?

----------


## dj_rice



----------


## suntan

Oooh they come with AC power cords now.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Oooh they come with AC power cords now.

----------


## shakalaka

Had a cat back quad tip exhaust system installed. Now the v6 sounds a little decent and maybe something I can live with for a while. Lol

----------


## prae

> Had a cat back quad tip exhaust system installed. Now the v6 sounds a little decent and maybe something I can live with for a while. Lol



just when I thought you couldn't possibly spend money less efficiently on cars, somehow, shak has found a way. Hopping up a v6 challenger. WHO HURT YOU

----------


## killramos

I was going to try and come up with something clever.

Instead I’ll just go with:

what a terrible idea.

----------


## ShermanEF9

On a scale from 1-G35, how does it sound?

----------


## FraserB

Added to the collection a bit

----------


## shakalaka

> On a scale from 1-G35, how does it sound?



Like a G6  :Wink:

----------


## killramos

> Like a G6





Sounds about right

----------


## shakalaka

> Sounds about right



This G6

----------


## killramos

Maybe this. At best.

----------


## shakalaka

:ROFL!: 

Bottom line is, I like it. You should check it out.

----------


## brucebanner

> 



I picked up a 65" x85j today - based off of rtings.com the x90j wasn't worth the extra few bucks for the usage.

----------


## beyond_ban

@shakalaka
 Where did you get the work done?

----------


## Buster

> WHO HURT YOU



lol

----------


## shakalaka

> @shakalaka
>  Where did you get the work done?



It was done in Edmonton at a shop called Action Auto. Let me know if you need the specifics but they were super good and charged me $350 for the install of the catback system. Over past 10 years I've been going to this other place called Sherwood Muffler and given them countless dough, sent referrals etc., but they gouged me when they did the muffler delete on the Challenger which left me with a bad taste and I am not going back there ever again.

----------


## schurchill39

> Added to the collection a bit



The Bulldozer looks sweet!

----------


## dirtsniffer

Definitely! I might have to track (heh) one of those down.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> It was done in Edmonton at a shop called Action Auto. Let me know if you need the specifics but they were super good and charged me $350 for the install of the catback system. Over past 10 years I've been going to this other place called Sherwood Muffler and given them countless dough, sent referrals etc., but they gouged me when they did the muffler delete on the Challenger which left me with a bad taste and I am not going back there ever again.



Is Sherwood Muffler the one that was right by A&W on Wye? That's where I thought I remembered them being but checking Google makes it look like I'm wrong.
I got a good system put on there, but it was forever ago.

----------


## shakalaka

> Is Sherwood Muffler the one that was right by A&W on Wye? That's where I thought I remembered them being but checking Google makes it look like I'm wrong.
> I got a good system put on there, but it was forever ago.



Their official name is Park Muffler I think. They are on the right hand side as soon as you enter Sherwood Park from Baseline Road. Same guy owns both Park Muffler and Park Performance and they have done work on so many of my vehicles over the years, including my first Aston but I won't be going back to them after the last time. This Action Auto place will be my go to - a small operation with two owners and they are both very nice and know what they are doing.

- - - Updated - - -




> just when I thought you couldn't possibly spend money less efficiently on cars, somehow, shak has found a way. Hopping up a v6 challenger. WHO HURT YOU




Just because I can't afford a v8 you're saying I shouldn't do-up my vehicle cause it's a puny v6. Ah man, that's harsh.  :Frown:  lol

----------


## FraserB

> The Bulldozer looks sweet!



Will be interesting for sure, all app controlled from the phone.




> Definitely! I might have to track (heh) one of those down.



Amazon is probably the only place right now. It’s not discontinued, but Lego is out of stock online and in store. Not even available for backorder right now

----------


## killramos

Only shak would bring up owning an Aston and not being able to afford a V8 dodge in the same sentence

----------


## arcticcat522

> Just because I can't afford a v8 you're saying I shouldn't do-up my vehicle cause it's a puny v6. Ah man, that's harsh.  lol



Slap a "So Scare" sicker on it

----------


## beyond_ban

> It was done in Edmonton at a shop called Action Auto. Let me know if you need the specifics but they were super good and charged me $350 for the install of the catback system. Over past 10 years I've been going to this other place called Sherwood Muffler and given them countless dough, sent referrals etc., but they gouged me when they did the muffler delete on the Challenger which left me with a bad taste and I am not going back there ever again.



Nice, $350 seems very reasonable. 

Slight hijack - where in Calgary is the go to spot for exhaust work? I've heard Ravi at MM on 32nd (PM to not inhibit the thread plz)

----------


## Disoblige

Definitely Ravi at MM for exhaust work.
Haven't been there for years but always trusted them and felt good on the results.

----------


## G-ZUS

> Definitely Ravi at MM for exhaust work.
> Haven't been there for years but always trusted them and felt good on the results.



Ravi is #1 for exhaust

----------


## JfuckinC

> Ravi is #1 for exhaust



Ever heard of unobtabium? lol

Haha jk, apples to oranges. Minute Muffler did my camaro though, I thought they did pretty good and the service was great.

----------


## bjstare

> Ever heard of unobtabium? lol



Haha their name is a great indicator of their prices. After getting a quote from them, I went to minute muffler and was satisfied with the work.

----------


## Sentry

If you want stainless tig welded that won't break the bank I usually come in at about half what Unobtanium costs. By no means am I as good as he is, but I think I'm still quite an above average fabricator/welder and can beat the shit outta anything Minute Muffler can build. I can also do Mig welded mild steel for the budget conscious.



Generally for guys shopping for an exhaust I lay it out to them like this:

1. If a big company already builds an exhaust for your car, buy it. It will be decent quality and cheaper than custom fab 100% of the time.
2. If you are budget conscious and don't care what it looks like or sounds like, take it to Minute Muffler.
3. If you are budget conscious but do care what it looks and sounds like, I can build mild steel MIG welded with mandrel bends and quality mufflers.
4. If you are willing to invest in a quality exhaust that will last the life of the vehicle, I can build stainless TIG welded, which can also give benefits to sound. Thick wall stainless tube will ring like a church bell when struck, so imagine your engine through that vs. the dead thunk of a mild steel tube when struck.
5. If money is no object and you want the best, period, take it to Unobtanium and you will get the best. He builds pure sex.

----------


## schurchill39

> Ever heard of unobtabium? lol



The first time I met him I was looking for someone to weld a stainless steel bung on a still I was building. Someone gave me this guy name Chris' number and said see if he would do it as he welds that sort of thing all the time. He agreed for a price I thought was high but I had no other leads so I took it over to him. At this time I had no idea who he was or what he did until he was welding it up for me and I saw his "to do" board filled with Ferrari, McLaren and Porsche parts he had to build. Here I was trying to jew him down using moonshine to help on an illegal backyard still while he was building exhausts for super cars. He was pretty cool though and gave me a walk through of some of the projects he was working on but I definitely left there feeling like a chump.  :Bang Head:

----------


## Buster

> If you want stainless tig welded that won't break the bank I usually come in at about half what Unobtanium costs. By no means am I as good as he is, but I think I'm still quite an above average fabricator/welder and can beat the shit outta anything Minute Muffler can build. I can also do Mig welded mild steel for the budget conscious.
> 
> 
> 
> Generally for guys shopping for an exhaust I lay it out to them like this:
> 
> 1. If a big company already builds an exhaust for your car, buy it. It will be decent quality and cheaper than custom fab 100% of the time.
> 2. If you are budget conscious and don't care what it looks like or sounds like, take it to Minute Muffler.
> 3. If you are budget conscious but do care what it looks and sounds like, I can build mild steel MIG welded with mandrel bends and quality mufflers.
> ...



that looks awesome, well done.

Isn't stainless kinda heavy for exhaust stuff?

----------


## Sentry

Not really, and most manufacturers these days do stainless exhausts from the factory, albeit a 400 series instead of 300 so it's not as corrosion resistant. For an entire dual exhaust you might be talking 5-10lbs heavier with .065" stainless vs .065" mild steel. If weight is a concern, bring it to Chris for a titanium exhaust. Although titanium gives the exhaust a raspy sound which can be good if you have a Corvette or a Porsche, but bad if you have a Honda lol. I built an aluminum exhaust for a Honda racecar once and it was very light but sounded like ASS.

Edit: If you've ever wondered why a C5/C6 Z06 has a raspy snarl that no other LS engines seem to have, factory Titanium exhaust.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

I want to reach out to Unobtanium for an exhaust for the Fireblade, but costs is what's scaring me away. I want a much lighter/better looking exhaust, but at OEM noise levels, which feels very.. unobtainable. Sentry, hook me up.

----------


## brucebanner

That's some nice work Sentry!

----------


## Buster

> Not really, and most manufacturers these days do stainless exhausts from the factory, albeit a 400 series instead of 300 so it's not as corrosion resistant. For an entire dual exhaust you might be talking 5-10lbs heavier with .065" stainless vs .065" mild steel. If weight is a concern, bring it to Chris for a titanium exhaust. Although titanium gives the exhaust a raspy sound which can be good if you have a Corvette or a Porsche, but bad if you have a Honda lol. I built an aluminum exhaust for a Honda racecar once and it was very light but sounded like ASS.
> 
> Edit: If you've ever wondered why a C5/C6 Z06 has a raspy snarl that no other LS engines seem to have, factory Titanium exhaust.



"You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later."

I'll for sure give you a call if I need anything.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> If you want stainless tig welded that won't break the bank I usually come in at about half what Unobtanium costs. By no means am I as good as he is, but I think I'm still quite an above average fabricator/welder and can beat the shit outta anything Minute Muffler can build. I can also do Mig welded mild steel for the budget conscious.
> 
> 
> 
> Generally for guys shopping for an exhaust I lay it out to them like this:
> 
> 1. If a big company already builds an exhaust for your car, buy it. It will be decent quality and cheaper than custom fab 100% of the time.
> 2. If you are budget conscious and don't care what it looks like or sounds like, take it to Minute Muffler.
> 3. If you are budget conscious but do care what it looks and sounds like, I can build mild steel MIG welded with mandrel bends and quality mufflers.
> ...



What an excellent explanation!
"I'm good. This other guy is better. So I'm not as expensive.". I live a reasonable chunk of my life this way and I think it's super refreshing to hear someone echo that sentiment.

----------


## Buster

> What an excellent explanation!
> "I'm good. This other guy is better. So I'm not as expensive.". I live a reasonable chunk of my life this way and I think it's super refreshing to hear someone echo that sentiment.



Yes the world would be a better place without all the bullshit.

----------


## benyl

> Yes the world would be a better place without all the bullshit.



Construction trades could learn a thing or two on this. Every single one blames the other and tells you how they are the best and the others are all shit.

----------


## eblend

Getting my acreage build going, in the design phase right now. 4420 SQ. FT at the moment, bungalow with a loft. Put a deposit down, build to commence in April 2022. Post and beam construction.

----------


## Doozer

> Getting my acreage build going, in the design phase right now. 4420 SQ. FT at the moment, bungalow with a loft. Put a deposit down, build to commence in April 2022. Post and beam construction.



Looks nice. Depending on your front landscaping it looks like a good candidate to have a pass-through garage if you had a door on the front side too.

----------


## 2020

Picked up a new $17 blender

----------


## JfuckinC

> Picked up a new $17 blender



how?!

----------


## prae

> Looks nice. Depending on your front landscaping it looks like a good candidate to have a pass-through garage if you had a door on the front side too.



that's a good idea; a pass-through garage would be amazing. The downside is loss of storage on the wall opposite the overhead door, I suppose. If you don't trailer a boat or toys, maybe it's less of an attractive idea?

----------


## Darkane

> Not really, and most manufacturers these days do stainless exhausts from the factory, albeit a 400 series instead of 300 so it's not as corrosion resistant. For an entire dual exhaust you might be talking 5-10lbs heavier with .065" stainless vs .065" mild steel. If weight is a concern, bring it to Chris for a titanium exhaust. Although titanium gives the exhaust a raspy sound which can be good if you have a Corvette or a Porsche, but bad if you have a Honda lol. I built an aluminum exhaust for a Honda racecar once and it was very light but sounded like ASS.
> 
> Edit: If you've ever wondered why a C5/C6 Z06 has a raspy snarl that no other LS engines seem to have, factory Titanium exhaust.



Wasnt c5 titanium mufflers?

C6 had SS exhaust, and titanium rods. Nothing exhaust related. 

Am I right ?

----------


## eblend

> Looks nice. Depending on your front landscaping it looks like a good candidate to have a pass-through garage if you had a door on the front side too.



Don't really see the appeal of the pass-through? That single garage will have a lift in it, I do have plans for that whole back wall so don't really want to take it up with a door, but open to opinions. Curious why a pass-through is desirable?

----------


## ExtraSlow

If there's a lot of yard behind that garage, then pass-through is handy for yard maintenance equipment. You feel cool parking your lawn tractor in the garage.

----------


## Doozer

> If there's a lot of yard behind that garage, then pass-through is handy for yard maintenance equipment. You feel cool parking your lawn tractor in the garage.



This is what I was thinking originally. That size of house usually requires a riding mower, etc. If you've got a truck with a plow for a long driveway, it's nice to not have to back out of the driveway full of snow. Pulling through trailers/toys obviously another option. 

Plus, if you have someone in the house who's not great at reversing, it can save a few dings!

It's definitely not a suggestion for everyone, but wanted to put it out there just in case it was something that could be useful to you. Looks like the space is there.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> how?!



Perhaps a payment plan was used and that expedited shipping.
Just don't try to return it...

----------


## 2020

> how?!



3am price error on Amazon.

----------


## SkiBum5.0

> 3am price error on Amazon.



More questions than answers at this point…

----------


## suntan

https://forums.redflagdeals.com/amaz...962/#p35256587

----------


## rage2

> Picked up a new $17 blender



Enjoy it. This thing will turn you into an alcoholic in the summers.

----------


## ExtraSlow

sugary blended drinks are delicious and cause dadbod.

----------


## navdeep

My M3 needed some Love so I got these

----------


## JfuckinC

> Enjoy it. This thing will turn you into an alcoholic in the summers.



for anyone too cheap or missed the deal, just put Kirkland marg mix in the freezer. It turns to slush. and gives you the worst hangovers possible.

----------


## 89coupe

> Getting my acreage build going, in the design phase right now. 4420 SQ. FT at the moment, bungalow with a loft. Put a deposit down, build to commence in April 2022. Post and beam construction.



Vaulted ceilings with exposed beams?

Steel roof?

----------


## beyond_ban

^^^ beautiful

----------


## eblend

> Vaulted ceilings with exposed beams?
> 
> Steel roof?



Vaulted ceilings yes, exposed beams undecided.

Yes, Standing Seam metal roof, was a 15k upgrade from the standard Steel roof.

----------


## msommers

Always exposed beams!

----------


## suntan



----------


## bjstare

> Yes, Standing Seam metal roof, was a 15k upgrade from the standard Steel roof.



This is the way.

----------


## 2020

Picked up a Xbox series X last night from a Microsoft drop. I’ve only been trying of and on for about a year lol.

----------


## cycosis

Picked this up today on amazon. If a better deal comes out on a cordless ill return it. Cant justify $1k on the Ego. Price is normally $450-$500. Dont have huge expectations for heavy snowfalls.

----------


## redblack

> Picked this up today on amazon. If a better deal comes out on a cordless ill return it. Cant justify $1k on the Ego. Price is normally $450-$500. Dont have huge expectations for heavy snowfalls.



My neighbor had that exact model last year and it didn’t perform very well. The 24v system wasn’t up to the task. He returned it and went with a kobalt 80V one. That one worked much better with the heavier wet stuff at the end of the driveway.

----------


## navdeep

there was a good deal going on so I jumped on them, not sure why I keep spending money on a 15yr old car

----------


## arcticcat522

Much want ^^^^^^ where from?

----------


## navdeep

> Much want ^^^^^^ where from?



TDOTPERFORMANCE 

There are a Toronto and I got them for the same price as US but in Cdn

----------


## GTR_Auto

Hopefully, you had a coupon code!

----------


## Sentry

Garage sale Ookpiks. They look a little cracked out which is hilarious. See if the cat tries to eat them.

----------


## Chester

> TDOTPERFORMANCE 
> 
> There are a Toronto and I got them for the same price as US but in Cdn



Nice! I almost bought some a couple weeks ago, but figured I would wait until the black friday sale to see if there would be a bigger discount. They always have a 10% off code for T-dot performance.

----------


## navdeep

> Nice! I almost bought some a couple of weeks ago but figured I would wait until the black Friday sale to see if there would be a bigger discount. They always have a 10% off code for T-dot performance.



I ended up getting 14% off plus free shipping, its hard to get more than 5% on Recaro's as I have been looking for the past couple of months and pricing is and discounts are set by Recaro

----------


## ShermanEF9

TDot is good. I've purchased a few items from them.

----------


## spikerS

I have been debating getting one of these for awhile, Canadian Tire put one up today for +50% off, so figured why not give it a try.

https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/s...-2994446p.html

» Click image for larger version

----------


## hurrdurr



----------


## spike98

> 



First kid?

----------


## schurchill39

> 



Great stroller. We had the version before this, the Buffalo, and it was great for both kids. 3.5 years later and it still looks brand new.

----------


## hurrdurr

> First kid?



Second but my first is 10 so I'm starting over




> Great stroller. We had the version before this, the Buffalo, and it was great for both kids. 3.5 years later and it still looks brand new.



Yeah it has pretty good reviews and on sale for 20% off. Now I'm tasked at finding the best car seat that is compatible.

----------


## nismodrifter

Came across this at Winners. Apparently these are a thing? BRUDER is the brand. German made. $89+ at most places online. 39.99 at Winners. Pretty good quality. Kid will be super happy. Loves when recycling/garbage truck comes.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Second but my first is 10 so I'm starting over
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it has pretty good reviews and on sale for 20% off. Now I'm tasked at finding the best car seat that is compatible. ����



I cant imagine having a newborn when my kid was 10. Brave guy. Congrats

----------


## ExtraSlow

Brave is the wrong word for that.

----------


## Shlade

Christmas lights yay

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Brave is the wrong word for that.



Trying out being supportive.

----------


## schurchill39

> Yeah it has pretty good reviews and on sale for 20% off. Now I'm tasked at finding the best car seat that is compatible. ����



We ran the Clek Liing infant car seat that works with the Maxi Cosi Bugaboo adapter (according to my wife). All I know is that it worked slick.

----------


## bjstare

> Second but my first is 10 so I'm starting over
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it has pretty good reviews and on sale for 20% off. Now I'm tasked at finding the best car seat that is compatible. ����



Everything should be compatible, they all have adapters these days.

----------


## jwslam

Not bought by me but showed up at my house today

----------


## cyra1ax

> Not bought by me but showed up at my house today



That is fucking awesome haha.

----------


## eglove

Ahahahaha wtf

----------


## 88CRX

> 



Congrats dude!

Stroller races in the neighborhood?

----------


## hurrdurr

> Congrats dude!
> 
> Stroller races in the neighborhood?



Might need it after this pregnancy weight I’m packing on  :Love:

----------


## msommers

After hours upon hours of monitor research to be beside my NEC for gaming, working space, ergonomics and strong sRGB, I decided on the LG 27GN880-B.

----------


## dj_rice

Hisense HS214 2.1 Soundbar

Wanted something cheap, but better than my TV's speakers (X90J) and the reviews online were pretty decent. Also had a $10 credit on my Amazon and luckily this was sold/shipped by Amazon. $68. Arrives tomorrow we'll see

Also on sale at Costco.ca as well for same price as Amazon

----------


## spike98

> Second but my first is 10 so I'm starting over
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it has pretty good reviews and on sale for 20% off. Now I'm tasked at finding the best car seat that is compatible. ����



I asked because typically second kids get hand me downs or if the gap is large enough, cheap shit. Ours are 11 years a part and I definitely had to give my wife a come to jesus moment when she started talking a $1400 stroller. If she would have had her way, we could have easily spent $10k on baby shit before he even came. 

Side note, kiddos that come from older women tend to want to come early. Ours was a whole month. Get the go bag ready, now!

----------


## XylathaneGTR

> Side note, kiddos that come from older women tend to want to come early. Ours was a whole month. Get the go bag ready, now!



My wife was 36 when we had our first. Everyone was telling us that first-borns usually cook a little longer, so we were expecting her to last at least 42 weeks...she came at 38 - definitely caught me off-guard, haha.

----------


## hurrdurr

Thanks for that fellas - we figured we would be looking at an early baby. We planned for 4 weeks so that takes us into March!

----------


## 03ozwhip

Couldn't pass this up. It's a 24x36 poster

----------


## Brent.ff

Taco getting some suspension love

----------


## prae

> Couldn't pass this up. It's a 24x36 poster



hahaha this is amazing

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> hahaha this is amazing



But it doesn't show him dying of AIDS and there's not enough Asian content to please a ma-in-law, so.....

----------


## phreezee

> Getting installed today.
> 
> Attachment 102709



One of these, also from W&J (thanks 89coupe). Makes a big difference in the bedroom above the garage as well.

----------


## Hallowed_point

OEM Advance package 19x8 Enkei aluminum wheels with eagle rs-a tires for my 2013 TL SH AWD 6mt. Finally some decent summer wheels!

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Beauty.
...
If it wasn't currently -22.6°C... literally

----------


## jaylo

Decided to go to visions and buy some speakers, sounds decent for the price. Along with one of my most valuable record in my collection.

----------


## birdman86

> Decided to go to visions and buy some speakers, sounds decent for the price. Along with one of my most valuable record in my collection.



Q150's? I was looking at those to replace my Edifier 1700s, how's the bass?

----------


## jaylo

> Q150's? I was looking at those to replace my Edifier 1700s, how's the bass?



Yes, these are the Q150s! Loud and solid bass. They come with foam plugs for the port at the back that reduces the bass intensity by 50%.

----------


## Swank

Not my purchase, but Christmas gift from the wife showed up way early and it was on the steps when I got home so Merry Christmas to me!



12 games included are Street Fighter, Street Fighter II: World Warrior, Street Fighter II: Champion Edition, Street Fighter II: Turbo, Super Street Fighter II: The New Challengers, Super Street Fighter II: Turbo, Darkstalkers, Strider, Commando, Final Fight, Ghost n Goblins, and 1944

----------


## ExtraSlow

1944 is a sweet game.

----------


## Ca_Silvia13

> Not my purchase, but Christmas gift from the wife showed up way early and it was on the steps when I got home so Merry Christmas to me!
> 
> 
> 
> 12 games included are Street Fighter™, Street Fighter II: World Warrior™, Street Fighter II: Champion Edition™, Street Fighter II: Turbo™, Super Street Fighter II: The New Challengers™, Super Street Fighter II: Turbo™, Darkstalkers™, Strider™, Commando™, Final Fight™, Ghost n Goblins™, and 1944™



Is it full size? Looks sweet either way

----------


## Swank

No, I think they're like 3/4 the size of an actual arcade machine. It comes with the riser at least but I'm already eyeing this stool being a 6' dude.

A lot of assembly is required, took my buddy about 2 hours to put his together, easy but time consuming. I'm hoping to tackle it this weekend!

» Click image for larger version

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Not my purchase, but Christmas gift from the wife showed up way early and it was on the steps when I got home so Merry Christmas to me!
> 
> 
> 
> 12 games included are Street Fighter™, Street Fighter II: World Warrior™, Street Fighter II: Champion Edition™, Street Fighter II: Turbo™, Super Street Fighter II: The New Challengers™, Super Street Fighter II: Turbo™, Darkstalkers™, Strider™, Commando™, Final Fight™, Ghost n Goblins™, and 1944™



Fuck yea!!! Always wanted to get one. SF2 was my shit in the day.

----------


## Swank

> Fuck yea!!! Always wanted to get one. SF2 was my shit in the day.



Oh me too, by the end I was able to stretch one quarter damn far.

Unfortunately one of the big complaints about these is the joysticks and buttons feel pretty damn cheap, but of course there is a significant modding community for these so I'll see if I want to go down that path.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

High River Brewery has a SF2 machine that actually has The Simpsons in it (for whatever reason). My kids were bashing the shit out of whatever enemies with Marge's vacuum cleaner recently. It was pretty funny.




> 1944 is a sweet game.



^This.

----------


## Buster

Simpsons game was under rated

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Simpsons game was under rated



That was an awesome game too.

----------


## riander5

> Simpsons game was under rated



Was it? I thought that game was legendary.. at least with the mid 80's era crowd it was

----------


## killramos

New winter’s courtesy of Tunerworks! Michelin PA5’s!

Stoked. Love new tires.

----------


## Darell_n

+1000 studs to handle some ice. Should have bought one 20 yrs ago.

----------


## Sentry

Those guns are expensive and theres no cheap ass china alternative  :Cry: 

If you've got a box of #11 studs left next year I'll pay you to do a set for me, I buy new tires every 2 years

----------


## bjstare

> Those guns are expensive and theres no cheap ass china alternative 
> 
> If you've got a box of #11 studs left next year I'll pay you to do a set for me, I buy new tires every 2 years



JFC they are expensive. I assumed it'd be <half that price.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Darrell_n opens competing "art room"...

----------


## msommers

Been looking at one of these for a while, and it just so happened that at Market Mall the Arcteryx store is actually a "pop-up" until April and sells "last year's" stuff at a discount. $180 sweater for $125 I couldn't say no!

----------


## Darell_n

> Darrell_n opens competing "art room"...



I'm married with 2 young kids. "art room" days are long gone.

----------


## Darell_n

> Those guns are expensive and theres no cheap ass china alternative 
> 
> If you've got a box of #11 studs left next year I'll pay you to do a set for me, I buy new tires every 2 years



I only have #17s right now. Still learning about the common tire stud sizes needed, but they are generally pretty cheap. The #17s were ~$70 for boxes of 1000. 

Anybody know where I can buy more of the friendly ones at the bottom of the pic? The top ones are rally studs, the bottoms are illegal here for competition, for some strange reason.

----------


## jutes

SSD to make things faster for my 10 year old rig. Transferred OS to it and it's like a new computer now, no need to spend anymore money.



Set of all seasons for the camaro because why go full summer for a street car.

----------


## killramos

Do you hate fun?

----------


## jutes

> Do you hate fun?



Saskatchewan roads limit your ability for such activities.

----------


## gpomp

Less grip is actually more fun IMO

----------


## suntan

Yeah... um... everybody should try these... holy crap...

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Less grip is actually more fun IMO



Accurate. Cheapest all seasons, preferably ones that are several years old. Slidey.

----------


## killramos

Drifters… lol

----------


## bjstare

> Do you hate fun?



No I think he just hates a quiet, smooth ride.

----------


## jutes

> No I think he just hates a quiet, smooth ride.



Anything will be better than the Nittos that came on the car from previous Alberta owner.

----------


## jaylo

Boomstick arrived early. Kershaw Dividend composite and bananas to scale.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> [ATTACH=CONFIG][/ATTACH]
> 
> Yeah... um... everybody should try these... holy crap...



Boner pills just remind me how out of shape I am.

----------


## rage2

I think I wrote a huge ask Leo thread about my experimentations with it 15 years ago haha.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Can we have a boner pills sub-forum please?

----------


## killramos

> Can we have a boner pills sub-forum please?



We already have one.

It’s called Cycling

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> I think I wrote a huge ask Leo thread about my experimentations with it 15 years ago haha.



Perfect, you can bump it with a middle-aged comparison.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> I think I wrote a huge ask Leo thread about my experimentations with it 15 years ago haha.



How is it that I remember that thread?

----------


## Brent.ff



----------


## rage2



----------


## ThePenIsMightier



----------


## Sentry

> Boomstick arrived early. Kershaw Dividend composite and bananas to scale.



Keltec makes wacky shit. What did you end up getting?

----------


## msommers



----------


## taemo

> 



nice, building a new rig or upgrading from your 3080ti?

----------


## Buster



----------


## killramos

> 



I am so proud of you Mr. Beamer.

----------


## vengie

> 



Someone got tired of not being a car guy with the Ridgeline.... 

Congrats!

----------


## jutes

Black BMW paint. My OCD is triggered.

----------


## ercchry

> Someone got tired of not being a car guy with the Ridgeline.... 
> 
> Congrats!



This does not look like a car… some sort of hipster 2-wheeled thing for sure

----------


## ExtraSlow

Black paint means it must be ugly.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Hook, line and...

----------


## suntan



----------


## npham

My vote is an X7

----------


## Buster

I factory ordered a BMW R Nine T to my spec. Won't be here until May, unfortunately. The pic was just a random symbol off of a bike parked at Blackfoot.

It's an Option 719 package, with the billet mirrors added, and the classic spoked wheels. Also ordered all of the tech goodies.

----------


## TomcoPDR

4 large 7-11 pizzas at night

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

That looks like a pretty fun machine, Buster. I'll go look up videos of what they sound like (based on cellphone cameras).

----------


## shakalaka

@Buster
 I am surprised you went for Black after being so openly against it but at least you see the light now. Black M4/M3 would be the funniest ever but will wait for the official reveal.

I love the R Nine though, might pick one up next year depending on how much riding I get done. The Harley has been sitting for the most part so makes it pointless to own a bike for me.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

Let me try the R Nine T.

----------


## Buster

> @Buster
>  I am surprised you went for Black after being so openly against it but at least you see the light now. Black M4/M3 would be the funniest ever but will wait for the official reveal.
> 
> I love the R Nine though, might pick one up next year depending on how much riding I get done. The Harley has been sitting for the most part so makes it pointless to own a bike for me.



It's not black. Lol. It's aluminum

----------


## killramos

Couldn’t BMW have just named it R90 lol

----------


## jaylo

> Keltec makes wacky shit. What did you end up getting?



I don't want to offend anyone by posting the actual pic of what's inside but here's a clue...

----------


## killramos

I’ve thought about sticking my Eotech on my supernova. That could be fun.

----------


## Ca_Silvia13

> I don't want to offend anyone by posting the actual pic of what's inside but here's a clue...



Great pick up, very jealous

----------


## ShermanEF9

> 4 large 7-11 pizzas at night



How is their pizza? I've heard good things.

----------


## jaylo

> Great pick up, very jealous



Kel-Tec weapons are hard to come by these days. The last shipment was back in June.

New shipments/stock should be arriving locally in the next week or so, Ontario and Saskatchewan shops received their shipment last week from Vault Distribution.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> How is their pizza? I've heard good things.




I’d say from higher scale of above fit-for-human consumption to med scale of edible. I actually just wanted a Taquito but they ran out of the cream cheese jalapeño (supply chain? Lol), their tiny $3 five inch pizzas looked dried as hell in the warmer. 

These 14” inchers had such a great deal on two 14” for $14.99 plus two 2L for $2. And they’ll make it fresh for you in those Subway style 2 minute speedster ovens. So grabbed two of these deals, ate two slices in store; dropped the remainer off at the drop in centre that tent city. Cause I had a bag of used clothes sitting in the truck since summer haven’t gotten to dropping off at VV.

----------


## ExtraSlow



----------


## tirebob

...

----------


## rage2

7-11 pizza like tomco says is barely edible. The wings are to die for though.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> 7-11 pizza like tomco says is barely edible. The wings are to die for though.



Somehow their wings are expensive though. At least imo, no I’m not a student, but I just don’t have high paying jobs like most of Beyond. So all in relative

----------


## D'z Nutz

When they first introduced those pizzas, there was a promo where the pizzas were free or almost free and I still felt ripped off haha

But yeah, those wings are tasty. I always go half buffalo and half salt and pepper on the wings and wedges combo.

----------


## KRyn

.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm not a gun guy, but I really appreciate that one Bob. There's just something about a wood stock bolt-action rifle.

----------


## tirebob

> Great purchase, the stock is gorgeous! What are your planning to shoot out of it?



 Being a 30.06 any general Alberta/BC hunting duties... Deer, Elk, Moose etc. Target shooting too. I have never owned a 30.06 but always wanted this caliber so finally popped on it!




> I'm not a gun guy, but I really appreciate that one Bob. There's just something about a wood stock bolt-action rifle.



She is a beauty for sure!

----------


## killramos

Target shooting with 30-06. Rich man.

----------


## KRyn

.

----------


## tirebob

> Target shooting with 30-06. Rich man.



Meh... One of the most available cartridges out there. Not as bad when you have friend who are loaders. I am not much for plinking but would like to do more distance target shooting. By no means ideal but a good all arounder rifle.

----------


## killramos

Great all around carriage and tbh I don’t shoot enough to care about the cost of rounds so fair.

There is no better feeling than ringing the same gongs with 300 dollar savage and mil surplus .223 as your buddy on the next bench with a $5k precision rifle with custom cartridges hahahah

Especially when he misses.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I just like the sounds. Can I go to the range with you guys and sit in a chair and drink beer while you shoot?

----------


## tirebob

I am cool with that…

----------


## Buster

I just want to wear those yellow sunglasses.

----------


## Sentry

I sold all my guns to some guy named Mike from Canmore

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I just want to wear those yellow sunglasses.

----------


## eblend

Decided to finally upgrade my OnePlus 5

----------


## mr2mike

> I just like the sounds. Can I go to the range with you guys and sit in a chair and drink beer while you shoot?



 A gun range cuck? (with yellow lens glasses)

----------


## ExtraSlow

Basically yes.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Fuck dat!

----------


## ExtraSlow

Duck fat, nice.

----------


## flipstah

> Being a 30.06 any general Alberta/BC hunting duties... Deer, Elk, Moose etc. Target shooting too. I have never owned a 30.06 but always wanted this caliber so finally popped on it!
> 
> She is a beauty for sure!



Looking forward to getting a call to pick up some sausage links of the game variety  :Drool:

----------


## jaylo

Added another bullpup to my collection... These things are hard to come by.

----------


## rage2



----------


## arcticcat522

Need to see a banana to properly scale that

----------


## ZenOps

https://www.edifier.com/product-mr4.html

Edifier MR4 Bookshelf speakers for $125 initial sale. Their first attempt at a studio monitor without the 20 to 60 hz range (because of course - bookshelf size)

Uses Class-D Texas instruments TAS5713 amplifier. Which can actually run without heatsink to 150 celsius @ 3.3 volts, a rather impressive achievement considering it Quad-oversamples.

----------


## hurrdurr



----------


## phreezee

^^ love it, I got into pizza this year and have a Gozney Roccbox and a Mimiuo Rotisserie. Family and friends love coming over for pizza parties.

----------


## gmc72

> Decided to finally upgrade my OnePlus 5



My wife and I just picked this up as well, assuming it's the 6 and not the pro. That same day, my son went and got his own 6 by himself. Now all 3 of us have ethe same phone.

----------


## hurrdurr

> ^^ love it, I got into pizza this year and have a Gozney Roccbox and a Mimiuo Rotisserie. Family and friends love coming over for pizza parties.



I originally wanted the Roccbox but I love that this is a bit wider and has the L shaped burner.

I've been making dough for the past couple of years and they always turn out but without that 800+ heat I can't get the crust the way I want.

Can't wait to give it a try!

----------


## rage2

> Need to see a banana to properly scale that

----------


## D'z Nutz

Oh that's sweet! I've got one on my amp too, but not nearly as cool or detailed as that one.

----------


## arcticcat522

> [ATTACH=CONFIG]103633[/ATTACH]



Well, shit......hahahah

----------


## gmc72

Couldn't find a good deal in stores this past week, so I ordered this off Amazon:



Now I just need to wait for it to show up.

----------


## jutes

I’ve got the same one, makes quick work of any snow on the vehicles and patio/steps.

----------


## cycosis

> Couldn't find a good deal in stores this past week, so I ordered this off Amazon:
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just need to wait for it to show up.



30%off at greenworkstools.ca

----------


## ExtraSlow

Wife wanted a programmable kettle for fancy teas.
Cuisinart CPK-17

----------


## Ca_Silvia13

> A completely different flavour, but I just ordered a brand new hunting rifle... CZ557 chambered 30.06 with a Monte Carlo walnut stock in left hand configuration.



CZ makes some really great firearms, that wood stock is beautiful. If my range membership ever comes through I will have a CZ or two on order as well. Congrats

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> Wife wanted a programmable kettle for fancy teas.
> Cuisinart CPK-17



We've had that one for a number of years, works great.

----------


## phreezee

> Couldn't find a good deal in stores this past week, so I ordered this off Amazon:
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just need to wait for it to show up.



Got this as a kit with the mower and trimmer from Costco. The turbo mode is good enough for light snow. Convenient and easier than breaking out the backpack gas blower.

----------


## benyl

Finally got around to upgrading my homeserver. (core i3 running Windows Homeserver)

Grabbed an Asus PN51E1-B

AMD Ryzen 7 5700U Processor 1.8GHz (12M Cache, up to 4.3GHz); (Barebone SKU)




Grabbed memory, SSD off Amazon.

Also got a QNAP TR-004 for storage.

----------


## cycosis

Ordered a bootleg version of this for $100. Will be interesting to see the quality

----------


## R-Audi

> I originally wanted the Roccbox but I love that this is a bit wider and has the L shaped burner.
> 
> I've been making dough for the past couple of years and they always turn out but without that 800+ heat I can't get the crust the way I want.
> 
> Can't wait to give it a try!



I was cose to pulling the trigger on the pellett model 'Fyra'? I figured I wouldnt use it in the cold, so waiting for a sale

----------


## phreezee

> I was cose to pulling the trigger on the pellett model 'Fyra'? I figured I wouldnt use it in the cold, so waiting for a sale



I was in the same boat thinking wood would be more traditional. Wood is a pain in the ass and it's always windy when I want to make pizza. I gave up using the wood attachment on my Roccbox. 
Even if you get it hot enough, you can't get any smoke taste in the pizza if it cooks under 2 minutes. Go with a propane one.
Use a Breville smoking gun after if you want smoky flavor. Costco is selling the Ooni Koda 12 for $449. Saw it at Cross Iron.

----------


## Buster

> Ordered a bootleg version of this for $100. Will be interesting to see the quality



ebay?

----------


## spike98

Finally back in stock. So far its quite amazing. Let me know if anyone wants a referral for $30 app store credit.

----------


## speedog

> Finally back in stock. So far its quite amazing. Let me know if anyone wants a referral for $30 app store credit.



So fucking old that I do not know what I am even looking at in that picture, kind of figured it was a VR head piece but the other two things were way above my comprehension - had to Google the image to figure it out.

----------


## 89coupe

> Finally back in stock. So far its quite amazing. Let me know if anyone wants a referral for $30 app store credit.



I got one of these for my son, I enjoy the golf + haha

----------


## ExtraSlow

> So fucking old that I do not know what I am even looking at in that picture, kind of figured it was a VR head piece but the other two things were way above my comprehension - had to Google the image to figure it out.



I think the circular thing goes around your penis.

----------


## vengie

> I think the circular thing goes around your penis.



Looks way too small for that.

----------


## ganesh

> Attachment 103757
> 
> Finally back in stock. So far its quite amazing. Let me know if anyone wants a referral for $30 app store credit.



Got one of these for my daughter for Christmas. 
It is definitely a big hit.

----------


## ShermanEF9

Renewing my mortgage in the next couple weeks, One of my garage door springs exploded so need to get that replaced (anyone have recommendations for a guy in Edmonton?)

What a great start to the year...

----------


## bjstare

> Attachment 103757
> 
> Finally back in stock. So far its quite amazing. Let me know if anyone wants a referral for $30 app store credit.



Work sent me one, I’ve not really got into it though. Haven’t even touched it in like 3 weeks. I bought superhot vr, that was entertaining but only for a couple hours. Any good game recs?

----------


## jwslam

> Work sent me one, I’ve not really got into it though. Haven’t even touched it in like 3 weeks. I bought superhot vr, that was entertaining but only for a couple hours. Any good game recs?



Beat Saber

----------


## SkiBum5.0

Avatar guilt got me. First new pair in 10 years.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Very sexy anyway

----------


## adamc

THE MINIGOLF GAME IS SOOOOO GOOOD. 

God we played a ton of that over Christmas with the family. Lots of very competitive rounds.

----------


## 03ozwhip

Picked this guy up yesterday

----------


## firebane

Well 30,000 btu wasn't cutting it so .. Went to 70,000 BTU and hopefully this will work till I insulate my shop...

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Sentry

Next turbo shitbox

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Next turbo shitbox



I love you.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

Oh baby. Where’d you get that from?

----------


## ExtraSlow

106 miles from Chicago prob.

----------


## firebane

> Next turbo shitbox



Watchin too much Cleetus lol

----------


## Sentry

I actually don't watch him but he does do cool stuff. Buying a personal racetrack to mess around on is a big brain move.

I want to test the "4.6 2v shits its rods out at 400whp" myth. Or fact. We'll see what happens. Plus one of these will look cool lowered and doing turboed burnouts down the block.

----------


## firebane

> I actually don't watch him but he does do cool stuff. Buying a personal racetrack to mess around on is a big brain move.
> 
> I want to test the "4.6 2v shits its rods out at 400whp" myth. Or fact. We'll see what happens. Plus one of these will look cool lowered and doing turboed burnouts down the block.



He bought a marauder and being coy about its performance till he blew it up lol

----------


## ShermanEF9

> I actually don't watch him but he does do cool stuff. Buying a personal racetrack to mess around on is a big brain move.
> 
> I want to test the "4.6 2v shits its rods out at 400whp" myth. Or fact. We'll see what happens. Plus one of these will look cool lowered and doing turboed burnouts down the block.



Wasn't that also said about the foxbodies with the 5.0?

----------


## Sentry

Well they say the 302s would split down the middle at that power level, but I've seen guys running 5s in the 1/8 mile which is like 800whp in a foxbody.

The 4.6 2v's they say spit the rods out at 400whp, and while it does have dinky rods by performance standards, I'm sure I can match or beat that reliably. I already have the turbo here for it, bought just before Christmas.

----------


## schurchill39

> Well they say the 302s would split down the middle at that power level, but I've seen guys running 5s in the 1/8 mile which is like 800whp in a foxbody.
> 
> The 4.6 2v's they say spit the rods out at 400whp, and while it does have dinky rods by performance standards, I'm sure I can match or beat that reliably. I already have the turbo here for it, bought just before Christmas.



Most people buy mods for a car, you're over here buying a car for the mods.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Most people buy mods for a car, you're over here buying a car for the mods.



and this is what makes him the greatest beyond.ca member.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> Most people buy mods for a car, you're over here buying a car for the mods.



Man's living his best life.

----------


## Buster

> and this is what makes him the greatest beyond.ca member.



let's dial the rhetoric back a notch, shall we?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> let's dial the rhetoric back a notch, shall we?

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> let's dial the rhetoric back a notch, shall we?



Buzz kill.

----------


## brucebanner

> Next turbo shitbox
> Attachment 103800



 :Clap:

----------


## Buster

> 






> Buzz kill.



Do I have to put a /sarc tag on everything. I guess I do.

For the record, I love watching Sentry do his thing as much as the next guy.

----------


## taemo

haven't bought any camera gears recently so got this during Christmas


and this one just yesterday

----------


## JfuckinC

> Do I have to put a /sarc tag on everything. I guess I do.
> 
> For the record, I love watching Sentry do his thing as much as the next guy.



yes, yes you do, because you can be such a miserable fucker about car stuff lol

----------


## Buster

> yes, yes you do, because you can be such a miserable fucker about car stuff lol



It's a good point, because I'm not ACTUALLY a miserable fucker. Maybe I should start a rating scale. At the bottom of every post, I will put a number from 1 to 10. Lower means that you shouldn't take me at all seriously. I'd put 1 on a lot of posts. I don't actually care what people drive, or what color their car is, and I actually kinda like the new M3. I'm just shit talking. Buuuuut, I can see how that would be aggravating. Easy enough to dial that back. 

I love you all. E-hugs.

----------


## killramos

The fuck happened to Buster.

Going soft.

Kindof like the new M3  :facepalm:

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Somebody get this guy a fuckin Puppers.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> The fuck happened to Buster.
> 
> Going soft.
> 
> Kindof like the new M3…



Hopefully that post was a 1/10.

----------


## Buster

Jesus you people need to make up your mind.

----------


## spikerS

> Jesus you people need to make up your mind.



where is your rating. I need to know before I respond with an appropriate Gif.

----------


## Buster

> where is your rating. I need to know before I respond with an appropriate Gif.



5

----------


## spikerS



----------


## shakalaka

Something exciting.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sentry

You bought a Crown Dick too?!

----------


## shakalaka

Haha not quite THAT exciting.

----------


## killramos

I’ve thinking you split the difference between the challenger and the Alfa… so a charger?

----------


## jwslam

it's the M3 that buster kinda likes

----------


## Buster

> it's the M3 that buster kinda likes



I didn't quite say I liked it. I said I was warming up to it.

----------


## jwslam

> it's the M3 that buster *kinda* likes






> I didn't quite say I liked it. I said I was warming up to it.



I included the disclaimer...

----------


## hampstor

We've gone full west coast. Not only did we get blundstones, my wife ordered a Hyundai Ioniq 5, Long Range, RWD, in the 'Shooting Star Grey' (matte grey/black). Estimated 3-6 month delivery. 



Edit: have attached the pic of the demo we drove on the lot in that matte grey colour (yes i realize it's a shitty pic), and the other one is a pic of the showroom demo.

----------


## tha_bandit

Nice, I like the styling on that thing.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Cool car. If they really deliver in under 6 months, that's much better than a lot of other EV and PHEV options.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> We've gone full west coast. Not only did we get blundstones, my wife ordered a Hyundai Ioniq 5, Long Range, RWD, in the 'Shooting Star Grey' (matte grey/black). Estimated 3-6 month delivery.



I've worn Blundstones forever. That isn't the worst looking car I have seen.

----------


## Buster

I like those Ioniqs.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> Post's EV built by a car company
> Get's compliments

----------


## hampstor

As far as I'm concerned, Blundstones are West Coast cowboy boots  :ROFL!: 

The dealer here is saying the 3-6 month for this particular specification. Cars are being allocated and reallocated all the time. They said certain specifications (ultimate AWD) were as far as 10 months out. We were told they had a customer had an order allocation in less than a month as well. 

Apparently when a dealer gets an allocation based on a preorder, the car gets delivered to the dealer but the customer doesn't pickup and close, the dealer can't just resell it and it Hyundai Canada reallocates it to the next customer on the list, which may be at another dealer (we actually was looking at a car the dealer said was being shipped to another dealer for another customer).

It seems a bit bizzare to me, but ultimately it's out of my control as far as when I get my spec. I'll just wait and see.

----------


## vengie

Blundstone's are awesome.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Did the _Gain Group_ swallow the Hyundai dealer in Victoria, too? They're taking fuckin near everything, from what I've seen!

----------


## msommers

R.M. Williams >>> Blundstones

----------


## ExtraSlow

Redbacks > Blundstone. RM Williams are 3x the price of either.

----------


## suntan

That Ioniq is actually sorta viable.

----------


## rage2

> Apparently when a dealer gets an allocation based on a preorder, the car gets delivered to the dealer but the customer doesn't pickup and close, the dealer can't just resell it and it Hyundai Canada reallocates it to the next customer on the list, which may be at another dealer (we actually was looking at a car the dealer said was being shipped to another dealer for another customer).
> 
> It seems a bit bizzare to me, but ultimately it's out of my control as far as when I get my spec. I'll just wait and see.



It’s so dealers can’t use friends to tie up pre orders and get more allocations. The car has to sell to the person pre ordering. Kia and Hyundai both do this to stop the shenanigans.

----------


## 2020

> It’s so dealers can’t use friends to tie up pre orders and get more allocations. The car has to sell to the person pre ordering. Kia and Hyundai both do this to stop the shenanigans.



Too bad Toyota won’t do this. Too many sienna/rav4 prime shenanigans going on right now.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Too bad Toyota won’t do this. Too many sienna/rav4 prime shenanigans going on right now.



What see I did you there.
 :ROFL!:

----------


## Sentry

Accidentally got a Black Forest donut from Tims as they misheard my Boston Cream order. Holy fuck. Amazing. And probably 800 calories.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Is it filled with black forest ham?

----------


## Sentry

Half chocolate half cherry

----------


## ShermanEF9

The Black Forest makes everything better.

----------


## msommers

> Redbacks > Blundstone. RM Williams are 3x the price of either.



Handmade shoes not made by children are expensive.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Blundstone = probably child labour. 
Redbacks = Probably not child labour
RM Williams = handmade (by beautiful naked artisans, I assume). 

I wasn't trying to compare quality. In fact, I'm saying any comparison with RM Williams is kind of silly. Oranges and Kumquats, mate.

----------


## D'z Nutz

> Half chocolate half cherry

----------


## Sentry



----------


## adamc

I've got a pair of R.M. Williams comfort craftsman and they are the best piece of clothing (clothing? idk) that I own. 

Blunnies to shit kick around in the winter, RM williams in the summer, look great with a suit too.

----------


## eglove

Finally picked up an Apple watch after years of wanting one. Still on the fence about it. The best thing so far is my phone unlocking right away with a mask on haha

----------


## JfuckinC

> Finally picked up an Apple watch after years of wanting one. Still on the fence about it. The best thing so far is my phone unlocking right away with a mask on haha



golf, only thing i use mine for now haha

----------


## Buster

blackforest cake lives in the same universe as christmas fruit cake.

----------


## Doozer

> Finally picked up an Apple watch after years of wanting one. Still on the fence about it. The best thing so far is my phone unlocking right away with a mask on haha



I got mine a few years back, took awhile to immerse but now I use it for everything. I use the timers when I'm cooking, the stopwatch when I'm coaching hockey (way better than bringing my phone out that can get bumped or dropped on the ice), I use the heart rate monitor to monitor my sleep at night, and track my exercise during the day. I get my security camera (Wyze cam) notices to the watch so I take a quick look to see if it's important. I use it to control my music in my earbuds when I'm walking the dog, I've used it to open my garage door when my phone is in my pocket and my hands are full. I've used it to answer the phone when I'm driving in a non-bluetooth vehicle so that it's still hands-free, and it can even do GPS directions while you drive if you don't have CarPlay. Like if you've got a trip going on Google Maps on your phone, and put the phone in your pocket, your watch will vibrate when you get near a turn and say "turn right here" or whatever. You just tilt your wrist and look instead of worrying about your phone. And I could go on...

Anyway, your mileage may vary, but it's one of those devices that can be as useful or as useless as you want it to be.

----------


## suntan

I want an Apple Watch for swimming.

----------


## The_Penguin

> Finally picked up an Apple watch after years of wanting one. Still on the fence about it. The best thing so far is my phone unlocking right away with a mask on haha



I hope whoever came up with that got a big raise.

----------


## nismodrifter

@hampstor
: saw one of those on the street today in white. COOL! Styling reminds me of an 80's concept car.

----------


## Disoblige

> blackforest cake lives in the same universe as christmas fruit cake.



Omg -1000 pts for you. Black forest is da bomb.

----------


## navdeep

Just got a 2022 Acura RDX A Spec , 
Wife wanted a different color 

Sold our 2019 for full asking Price within 10mins

----------


## blairtruck

Only pic I got before it went for tint and paint protection.

----------


## Buster

> Only pic I got before it went for tint and paint protection.



You got a white Ford focus?

----------


## FraserB

> Just got a 2022 Acura RDX A Spec , 
> Wife wanted a different color 
> 
> Sold our 2019 for full asking Price within 10mins



Major changes between the ‘19 and the ‘22? Did the ‘19 hold its value fairly well, I saw one up with 56k on the odo for $42,500 and I was a bit surprised.

----------


## navdeep

> Major changes between the ‘19 and the ‘22? Did the ‘19 hold its value fairly well, I saw one up with 56k on the odo for $42,500 and I was a bit surprised.



There wasn’t very major changes but a couple of small things were
Wireless charging a wireless CarPlay
New front and rear bumper design
Hands-free rear tailgate opening
drives a lot smoother much quieter inside 


We ended up selling ours for $43,000 with 60,000km 
The person that purchased it said they’ve been trying to buy one and it keeps getting sold on them right away so I feel the market is very good

Our buyout was $28,000 so I think we made out pretty good plus the 1.9% lease rate is great

----------


## FraserB

> There wasn’t very major changes but a couple of small things were
> Wireless charging a wireless CarPlay
> New front and rear bumper design
> Hands-free rear tailgate opening
> drives a lot smoother much quieter inside 
> 
> 
> We ended up selling ours for $43,000 with 60,000km 
> The person that purchased it said they’ve been trying to buy one and it keeps getting sold on them right away so I feel the market is very good
> ...



That’s not bad at all, makes me feel good about my ‘20 with 15k on it haha

----------


## JfuckinC

The kitchen knives thread inspired me to finally upgrade

----------


## ZenOps

Hat of Undeniable Wealth And Respect.

----------


## Buster

Some new sneakers and some new motorcycle booties.

----------


## nismodrifter

^damn it must feel good to be a baller

----------


## JfuckinC

im a poor NE'er what are the beat up sneakers??

----------


## nismodrifter

> im a poor NE'er what are the beat up sneakers??



I had to google search the image to find out what they were

----------


## suntan

What kind of old guy wears sneakers. Why don't you put a lightning logo in your hair.

----------


## 90_Shelby

> im a poor NE'er what are the beat up sneakers??



As a poor NE'er myself, I was thinking the same thing. All I know is that I have several pairs of New Balance sneakers that are in the same condition and none of them cost $700. 


But now we know JfuckinC, if we didn't spend our money on cars we could afford expensive sneakers as an alternative.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> As a poor NE'er myself, I was thinking the same thing. All I know is that I have several pairs of New Balance sneakers that are in the same condition and none of them cost $700. 
> 
> 
> But now we know JfuckinC, if we didn't spend our money on cars we could afford expensive sneakers as an alternative.

----------


## killramos

Seems legit

----------


## 90_Shelby

Meanwhile, New Balance shoes gained popularity, increased in price and you can buy them at Harry Rosen, Holt Renfrew, and Nordstrom...... 

New Balance = High fashion?

https://www.harryrosen.com/en/shop/s...SABEgKDMfD_BwE

https://www.holtrenfrew.com/en/Produ...q=%3Arelevance

https://www.nordstrom.ca/sr?origin=k...shoes_sneakers

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

$104??!?


Whoa, Playa - those are some sweet taupe kicks!
That's like a month's gas in my rusty Mazda-3! You livin!

#TaupeLyfe

----------


## nismodrifter

^lol wow. Did not know that. 

Well then. I know what my next purchase will be for a whopping $130.


Because dad life.

----------


## killramos



----------


## ercchry

So the GG in GGDB is golden goose… does the DB stand for what the customer is?  :ROFL!:

----------


## 90_Shelby

I do in fact wear New Balance shoes as casual footwear and I did in fact buy the last pair from Nordstrom.  :Angel:  

Now when people make fun of them, I simply explain, "They're high fashion, I bought them from Nordstrom".

There is no better footwear for a guy who's "fun" car is a station wagon.

#dadlife

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Da fuq is with those veins on the dad tattoo?!?
Did _The Ultimate Warrior_ wear New Balance shoes?

----------


## killramos

People are so bent out of shape about some converses that they need to humble brag about spending too much on some foot locker special shoes from Nordstrom for some reason, and completely missing the fact that Buster bought a pair of boots that were clearly made and marketed for lesbians...

----------


## Swank

If you're not wearing these then just paint your feet and tie twine around them - https://www.adidas.com.sg/zx-1000-th...es/H05790.html

----------


## suntan

> People are so bent out of shape about some converses that they need to humble brag about spending too much on some foot locker special shoes from Nordstrom for some reason, and completely missing the fact that Buster bought a pair of boots that were clearly made and marketed for lesbians...



I thought Buster was a lesbian.

----------


## killramos

This all makes so much sense

----------


## JfuckinC

someone should start a what shoes are you wearing thread... im genuinely curious to see what people wear lol... i might wear lesbian boots too i think  :ROFL!:

----------


## 90_Shelby

Out of all of my humble brag posts, it's the $100 New Balance shoes from Nordstrom, that I get called out on?

This is disappointing.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> People are so bent out of shape about some converses that they need to humble brag about spending too much on some foot locker special shoes from Nordstrom for some reason, and completely missing the fact that Buster bought a pair of boots that were clearly made and marketed for lesbians...



Qft

----------


## suntan

I'm eating a Snickers bar that was best before August 2021. It's a little hard.

----------


## 90_Shelby

Beyond Baller checking in.

Out with the old, in with the new.

----------


## bjstare

> Out with the old, in with the new.



Which is which?

----------


## suntan

Am I the only one that buys Saucony and Mizunos? NB are for Karens.

(just kidding, NB makes great shoes)

----------


## D'z Nutz

> Which is which?



https://youtu.be/4Gx8AoKb2Q4?t=158

----------


## Disoblige

> I thought Buster was a lesbian.



Add that to his resume as well.

"Carpet cleaner"

----------


## Buster

> People are so bent out of shape about some converses that they need to humble brag about spending too much on some foot locker special shoes from Nordstrom for some reason, and completely missing the fact that Buster bought a pair of boots that were clearly made and marketed for lesbians...

----------


## flipstah

> Beyond Baller checking in.
> 
> Out with the old, in with the new.



990v3 are better if you have wide feet but nice buy!

----------


## schurchill39

> 990v3 are better if you have wide feet but nice buy!



He's got dainty little feet

Source: I'm an only fans subscriber

----------


## tirebob

Just bought one of these yesterday because fat man gotta not fat... Or at least put his socks on without gassing out!

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Just bought one of these yesterday because fat man gotta not fat... Or at least put his socks on without gassing out!



*watches marketplace in May for half off deal*

----------


## Brent.ff

> Just bought one of these yesterday because fat man gotta not fat... Or at least put his socks on without gassing out!



Is that because you can now hang clean socks at chest level?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Is that because you can now hang clean socks at chest level?



That's LoL!


You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.

----------


## tirebob

Wow you guys are so mean...  :Cry:

----------


## ExtraSlow

I bought a new tv during black friday to hang in front of my treadmill. Haven't used either yet . . . .

----------


## Doozer

Hope you got a good deal on it. There's already too many to go around.

https://ca.movies.yahoo.com/peloton-...190538247.html

----------


## vengie

> Hope you got a good deal on it. There's already too many to go around.
> 
> https://ca.movies.yahoo.com/peloton-...190538247.html



This is the least surprising thing ever.
They are a mediocre bike with a 24" tv attached to it. These shouldn't be $3000+ . 

Granted, the peloton app is great, and I do use it.

----------


## navdeep

Sold our 2019 Black Acura RDX

Picked up this 2022 White with Red interior

----------


## ExtraSlow

Very exciting purchase. Couple new sheet pans. Needed something "big-but-not-to-big" size. Here is a 9x13, 10x15, and a "half sheet" 15x21. New, shiny one is 13x18.

----------


## killramos

Man I could use like 6 more sheet pans. Nice buy.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I got mine at the wholesale club, but they are pc brand so I assume they are at superstore too.

----------


## Team_Mclaren

sooo... who bought the GT-R from Regal?!

----------


## Buster

> sooo... who bought the GT-R from Regal?!



shak.

----------


## shakalaka

:ROFL!: 

Need to get into drug dealing to have all those vehicles.

----------


## killramos

> Need to get into drug dealing to have all those vehicles.



You just need to be drug dealing adjacent

----------


## eblend

Slowly buying up things for the house, knowing that shit is hard to get nowadays. 

4 x Pockets Door kits with soft close/open


2x LiftMasters Side Mounts


Washer Drier outlet box


Icemaker Outlet box



Gonna slowly buy and stack things so I can hit the ground running when the time comes.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Grab the garage door, apparently.

----------


## eblend

> Grab the garage door, apparently.



? Not sure what you mean? Garage doors ordered almost a month ago.

----------


## ShermanEF9

couple of MR2 parts to start the fixing of the pile.

----------


## benyl

> ? Not sure what you mean? Garage doors ordered almost a month ago.



ordered mine in September. it's finally getting installed next week.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> ordered mine in September. it's finally getting installed next week.



This was what I meant. If eblend has his, then it's all handled.

----------


## eblend

> This was what I meant. If eblend has his, then it's all handled.



Yah, I was told it's a long ass wait for the doors, so they are ordered. Build starts in May if all goes well, so hope they arrive on time. 12-14 weeks is what I heard a few months back.

----------


## gyromonkey

Recently broke down and ordered a bunch of parts for the car. 




also new counter tops are part of my Reno

----------


## ShermanEF9

MSI G32CQ4 monitor and an RTX 3070 Ti. Originally walked into memex for just the monitor (one of mine got broken yesterday) and noticed a pile of cards on the shelf.

----------


## Buster

Continue to upgrade my gear for the summer:

new helmet.





* Not me in pic

----------


## ZenOps

Bissell cheapy vacuum, to replace 17 year old Bissell still working.

Old one was a 12 amp, but for some reason - cannot find anything over 8 amp nowdays. I just assume there was some sort of environmental rule that prevented manufacture of the good old power hogs.

----------


## bjstare

> * Not me in pic



I could only tell because he's in a suit and not sweats. You two are otherwise indistinguishable.

----------


## Buster

> I could only tell because he's in a suit and not sweats. You two are otherwise indistinguishable.



I *am* thinking about working on an epic duster.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I *am* thinking about working on an epic duster.



LoL!



But...



Amirite?!

----------


## killramos

I never pictured buster as a bracelet and rings dude

----------


## ercchry

That’s a lot of biltwell gringos for one non-biltwell gringo

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Those attachments have severely out-managed me...
WtF?!?

----------


## arcticcat522

> I never pictured buster as a bracelet and rings dude



So let's recap..... 
@Buster
 likes to wear bracelets, rings, bow ties and sweat pants....I'm getting a better picture ture now....

----------


## Buster

> So let's recap..... 
> @Buster
>  likes to wear bracelets, rings, bow ties and sweat pants....I'm getting a better picture ture now....



you haven't see what I do in my art room yet.

- - - Updated - - -




> That’s a lot of biltwell gringos for one non-biltwell gringo



That's like calculating what wine you are buying based on how many Apothic Reds it would buy you at superstore.

----------


## arcticcat522

> you haven't see what I do in my art room _yet_.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -



 :Love:

----------


## Buster

> 



oh you saucy minx

----------


## ercchry

> So let's recap..... 
> @Buster
>  likes to wear bracelets, rings, bow ties and sweat pants....I'm getting a better picture ture now....




Artist’s rendering:





> you haven't see what I do in my art room yet.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> That's like calculating what wine you are buying based on how many Apothic Reds it would buy you at superstore.



Mmm… more like how many brunello’s vs Kirkland brunello’s… can’t wrap my head around the value prop of these or the ruby helmets… especially since they’re eventually all just going to fall off a patio table somewhere

----------


## killramos

> Artist’s rendering:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmm… more like how many brunello’s vs Kirkland brunello’s… can’t wrap my head around the value prop of these or the ruby helmets… especially since they’re eventually all just going to fall off a patio table somewhere



I lol’d

No rep to give tho

----------


## Buster

> Mmm… more like how many brunello’s vs Kirkland brunello’s… can’t wrap my head around the value prop of these or the ruby helmets… especially since they’re eventually all just going to fall off a patio table somewhere



Hey, it's not my business to convince people to like nice things. You either do or you don't.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Man of few words, *in sweatpants*, with a touch of a mean streak... So...

----------


## killramos

The resemblance is uncanny

----------


## Sentry

Ok I own enough "normal" guns and my birthday is coming up, so it's time to get weird.

----------


## Buster

> The resemblance is uncanny



i usually have dirty pants and a clean shirt

----------


## Sentry

Dirty hands? Life hack, you are wearing a napkin on your legs.

----------


## birdman86

I found Plex the other day (holy, game changer), next thing I know this is waiting for me at Memory Express

» Click image for larger version

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> I found Plex the other day (holy, game changer), next thing I know this is waiting for me at Memory Express



Nice. Been running plex for years.

----------


## cyra1ax

RFD twisted my rubber arm on this one. Didn't really need one but it should be easier than digging out my Subaru gas one.

----------


## tirebob

New scope for my CZ557...

https://www.zeiss.com/consumer-produ...4-4-16x44.html

----------


## davidI

I'm trying to be rather minimalist and try to avoid buying many goods but got a sweet vacuum yesterday. Must be a sign of age that a vacuum is exciting...

----------


## prae

> I'm trying to be rather minimalist and try to avoid buying many goods but got a sweet vacuum yesterday. Must be a sign of age that a vacuum is exciting...



Biggest upgrade you'll make to that miele if you have hard flooring is the hard flooring brush: https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B00GR0I0KY/

Our c3 has been great; reliable workhorse.

----------


## davidI

> Biggest upgrade you'll make to that miele if you have hard flooring is the hard flooring brush: https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B00GR0I0KY/
> 
> Our c3 has been great; reliable workhorse.



Happy to hear your C3 has been good to you!

The version we got was for parquet floors so it came with the universal head for carpets/flooring but also this attachment for parquet floors: https://www.amazon.ca/Miele-SBB-Parq...01F9Y9FC&psc=1

Do you think the brush you linked would be different/better than the Miele one?

My main "upgrades" so far are HEPA filters and a care box with 16 bags, 4 air filters, and 4 engine filters plus an extra 5 year warranty (free with the "care box").

----------


## adamc

The Miele Complete C3 Limited Edition just went on sale at Canadian Tire for $499.00 if anyone is in the market.

----------


## bjstare

> The Miele Complete C3 Limited Edition just went on sale at Canadian Tire, vacuum warehouse, best buy, bed bath & beyond, and literally anywhere you could think to buy a vacuum for $499.00 if anyone is in the market.



ftfy

Probably about to replace it with a new model or something.

----------


## ZenOps

INIU USB-C cigarette adaptor.

https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B08VNWF24S/

Would have greatly preferred a pure 60 watt on USB-C, but its probably asking too much. INIU seems to want to compete with Anker.

----------


## hurrdurr

> RFD twisted my rubber arm on this one. Didn't really need one but it should be easier than digging out my Subaru gas one.



 
@cyra1ax
 twisted my rubber arm on this one. 

It was $80 right?

----------


## cyra1ax

> @cyra1ax
>  twisted my rubber arm on this one. 
> 
> It was $80 right?



$81.27 after GST.

----------


## phreezee

> $81.27 after GST.



Same boat, already have a Honda gas washer with foam cannon but this is cheap enough for convenience/lazy factor. 
Thanks for the heads up, in for one. 
Shopify makes it too easy .
https://greenworkstools.ca/collectio...sher-tool-only

----------


## nismodrifter

$150 of gas at 2.01/LITRE (91OCT). RIP

----------


## Sentry

Yeah even my fucking Subaru is 100 bucks to fill now

----------


## killramos

The platypuses thank you for your tribute

----------


## Tik-Tok

Haven't been to a concert for awhile. Even pre-covid.

----------


## firebane

> Haven't been to a concert for awhile. Even pre-covid.



Yup we got tickets too. Lucky to have a presale code.

----------


## FraserB

> $81.27 after GST.



Just bought one too, thanks for the heads up

----------


## Buster

Where is the concert? We don't have a building for concerts

----------


## schurchill39

> Same boat, already have a Honda gas washer with foam cannon but this is cheap enough for convenience/lazy factor. 
> Thanks for the heads up, in for one. 
> Shopify makes it too easy .
> https://greenworkstools.ca/collectio...sher-tool-only



Thanks for the heads up. Just picked this up too. It will be nice to toss in a tote on a shelf and not take up the room of my old gas unit that I never used.

----------


## Yolobimmer

I finally bought a Roomba s9 with bravajet

Fu k me, why didn't I buy one sooner?

----------


## 88CRX

> Haven't been to a concert for awhile. Even pre-covid.
> 
> Attachment 104591



Oh fancy! Care to share the presale code?

----------


## 89coupe

This arrived today

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Oh fancy! Care to share the presale code?



 
@88CRX
 STUDIO666. There wasn't many left yesterday when I bought mine. Way more open in Edmonton, but it's a Tuesday... and Edmonton.

----------


## 89coupe

This showed up today. Now I can transfer shit over.

----------


## tirebob

> This showed up today. Now I can transfer shit over.



I love the Magic Keyboard... Sooooo much better!

----------


## 90_Shelby

> This showed up today. Now I can transfer shit over.



What is this?

Does it make a tablet a laptop?

----------


## 89coupe

> What is this?
> 
> Does it make a tablet a laptop?



Kind of lol

Damn near the same price.

----------


## 90_Shelby

> Kind of lol
> 
> Damn near the same price.



I still use my Apple Pro laptop from 2009 and I don’t personally own a tablet. Looks like I’m back on trend!

----------


## phreezee

Getting the family PADI certified.

----------


## Ukyo8

2009 G37S 6 Speed 
9,400 kms  :Clap:  :ROFL!:

----------


## brucebanner

9433kms? Older owners? Why so low?

----------


## nismodrifter

Dang. Nice find.

----------


## Ukyo8

> 9433kms? Older owners? Why so low?



Story I got is original owner had groin surgery, couldn't drive stick anymore, held onto the car in hopes of recovering one day, which unfortunately never happened.
Thing is an absolute cream puff, clean carfax, not a mark on the car inside or out, had PPF since new.
Driving it out of the alley the other day was the first time it ever touched snow.

Planning on using it as a daily for 3 seasons out of the year.

----------


## bjstare

Wow great find. I had the same car but sedan (S, 6mt), and despite all the hate Nissan gets, I really liked it. Great chassis, amazingly comfy seats. Nice car.

----------


## brucebanner

> Wow great find. I had the same car but sedan (S, 6mt), and despite all the hate Nissan gets, I really liked it. Great chassis, amazingly comfy seats. Nice car.



Good find for sure, enjoy it!

----------


## The_Penguin

fml

----------


## Team_Mclaren

> 2009 G37S 6 Speed 
> 9,400 kms



holy shit definitely jelly, thought my 34K 2001 was low ...

----------


## schurchill39

> fml



Toss a movie on the laptop/tablet and at least enjoy something while you do that!

----------


## Shlade

> holy shit definitely jelly, thought my 34K 2001 was low ...



I mean.... It is...

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Vacuum pump on the way. Rather buy the tools than pay a shop to mess around with the AC.

----------


## Swank

> 2009 G37S 6 Speed 
> 9,400 kms



Any concerns about seals/gaskets being dried out from an engine that's barely ran in 13 years? Maybe that's just internet myths, I don't know much about that stuff. But I do know that is a killer find, how did you find it??

----------


## shakalaka

Some new riding gear for the upcoming season.

And also a new bike for the season and a bunch of mods for it. Will post before and afters in the future of what it is.

----------


## Sentry

> Any concerns about seals/gaskets being dried out from an engine that's barely ran in 13 years? Maybe that's just internet myths, I don't know much about that stuff. But I do know that is a killer find, how did you find it??



Internet myths. 13 years is absolutely nothing.

----------


## Ukyo8

> Any concerns about seals/gaskets being dried out from an engine that's barely ran in 13 years? Maybe that's just internet myths, I don't know much about that stuff. But I do know that is a killer find, how did you find it??



Nope, everything looks bone dry, no leaks or sweating of any kind.
The previous owner did take it out once in a while, the car didn't just sit there, also helps that it was always garaged so it wasn't exposed to as harsh of a climate as outdoors.

Just a crazy find on Kijiji, I was at his place looking at it almost as soon as it was posted.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Internet myths. 13 years is absolutely nothing.



Myth born from fact though. Thankfully we've come a long way in seal material technology in 50 years.

Member cork gaskets? Pepperidge farm remembers.

----------


## suntan

> Myth born from fact though. Thankfully we've come a long way in seal material technology in 50 years.
> 
> Member cork gaskets? Pepperidge farm remembers.



Member cork gaskets? Is that some sort of buttplug?

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Member cork gaskets? Is that some sort of buttplug?



Anything can be.

----------


## Swank

> Nope, everything looks bone dry, no leaks or sweating of any kind.
> The previous owner did take it out once in a while, the car didn't just sit there, also helps that it was always garaged so it wasn't exposed to as harsh of a climate as outdoors.
> 
> Just a crazy find on Kijiji, I was at his place looking at it almost as soon as it was posted.



Wow, well don't buy a lotto ticket, I think you may have used up all your luck on this haha.

----------


## AndyL

*drool*

It was good. I'm still confused by this isn't a sloppy messy donair/shwarma  :Wink:

----------


## taemo



----------


## Sentry

> *drool*
> 
> It was good. I'm still confused by this isn't a sloppy messy donair/shwarma



FO FREE

----------


## phreezee

GT7 got me feeling nostalgic and spending hard. 
This will go with the PS5 + Fanatec GT Pro DD.

----------


## gmc72

Made the deal on this yesterday. Sign the papers Saturday, then set up delivery date!!

Now this winter just need to f*n end!!

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Made the deal on this yesterday. Sign the papers Saturday, then set up delivery date!!
> 
> Now this winter just need to f*n end!!



Will Rep later.
[Like] button

----------


## schurchill39

> RFD twisted my rubber arm on this one. Didn't really need one but it should be easier than digging out my Subaru gas one.



I picked this one up too but if anyone missed out on it Home Depot is blowing out the Ryobi equivalent (that is pretty highly rated) for the same price. I think they were $75 or something like that.

----------


## Ukyo8



----------


## Buster

> Made the deal on this yesterday. Sign the papers Saturday, then set up delivery date!!
> 
> Now this winter just need to f*n end!!



nice, congrats!

Looks great.

----------


## Rocket1k78

> Made the deal on this yesterday. Sign the papers Saturday, then set up delivery date!!
> 
> Now this winter just need to f*n end!!



Nothing worse than picking up a bike in winter but at least its march so you can technically be riding in a couple months. Got any trips planned? We did a bike trip to cali and its one of the best times of my life

----------


## killramos

Today is a bad example but you have been able to ride a bike quite a bit this winter so long as you are careful about gravel

----------


## gmc72

> Nothing worse than picking up a bike in winter but at least its march so you can technically be riding in a couple months. Got any trips planned? We did a bike trip to cali and its one of the best times of my life



A couple. I have a cousin in Magrath who can't ride anymore due to diabetes, so I plan on taking him for a short ride. My sister lives in Creston and my parents are in Kelowna, so there's a nice trip right there. That's all for now, but I'm sure I'll do more this summer.

I did get to ride it yesterday before the cold came in, so that was nice.

----------


## spikerS

> I picked this one up too but if anyone missed out on it Home Depot is blowing out the Ryobi equivalent (that is pretty highly rated) for the same price. I think they were $75 or something like that.



do you have a link for it? The one I see online at HD is twice the price.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> do you have a link for it? The one I see online at HD is twice the price.



He's fuckin lying!
Neg him! NEG HIM!!!

I bet he's Russian! Seize his banking and put his family in an interment camp!!

/Antifa Irony

----------


## schurchill39

> do you have a link for it? The one I see online at HD is twice the price.



Its discounted in store, not available online. They have quite a few things that are listed at full price on the website but marked down with yellow tags at the store as they blowing out last year's inventory and clearing space in the warehouse. For example I just bought the R4518 table saw which is listed as $398 on the website but every single home depot had them marked down to $298 in store. 

Check to see if the Ryobi washer is in stock at your local store (model RY141820VNM) and then go in and they should be on a yellow tag discount for that $75ish range.




> He's fuckin lying!
> Neg him! NEG HIM!!!
> 
> I bet he's Russian! Seize his banking and put his family in an interment camp!!
> 
> /Antifa Irony



Shut the fuck up. You're blowing my cover, comrade.

----------


## cyra1ax

For the lazy: 
https://stocktrack.ca/?s=hd&sku=1001487538

Looks like the only locations in town that even have them in stock are Tuscany and Marlborough.

----------


## msommers

Out of necessity because I melted by parka at work...At least I found it on an end of season sale

----------


## spikerS

got tired of buying a new chair every year, and seeing previous threads, and speaking to others who own them, decided to splurge and get one.

» Click image for larger version

----------


## tirebob

> got tired of buying a new chair every year, and seeing previous threads, and speaking to others who own them, decided to splurge and get one.
> 
> » Click image for larger version



My fat ass is still supremely satisfied with mine!

----------


## AndyL

More living room furniture  :Big Grin:  yep I'm going to be single for life  :ROFL!: 

If Lowes or Rona dig out the matching workbench - that'll come home tomorrow

----------


## nismodrifter

Time to clean off all the winter moss/algae crap after the rainy season. Walkways around the house are pretty much completely dark green/black. BC life problems. 

Using nozzle/wand only took me forever last year. Hope this speeds it up a bit. Youtube video reviews show it doing a pretty good job.

----------


## schurchill39

> Time to clean off all the winter moss/algae crap after the rainy season. Walkways around the house are pretty much completely dark green/black. BC life problems. 
> 
> Using nozzle/wand only took me forever last year. Hope this speeds it up a bit. Youtube video reviews show it doing a pretty good job.



I've heard really good things about this

----------


## B.Spilner

Some tickets to cancun.

----------


## Ukyo8



----------


## cyra1ax

> 



Oh shit I forgot that came out today!!!

----------


## taemo

always wanted one for years, pretty cheap now a days

----------


## phreezee

> 



My Amazon pre-order hasn't even shipped yet. Arriving Tuesday WTF

----------


## B.Spilner

> More living room furniture  yep I'm going to be single for life 
> 
> If Lowes or Rona dig out the matching workbench - that'll come home tomorrow



Love my craftsman stuff. Did you make sure to get it on sale? Think I paid 269 for that tall cabinet.

----------


## Maxt

My Powerfist chop saw is near death, it still cuts, but trips the breaker if run for more than 10 seconds, I thought it was brushes but looks to be a short in the commutator. I can't complain, it's 20 years old and has a life of cutting heavy square tube and bundles of sched 80 pipe on job sites. 
I decided to step up to some new fangled technology, so I ordered the Fein slugger cold cut saw with a few different blades to try, I have some stainless steel projects coming up, excited to try it out and see if these things work as well as the reviews.

----------


## rage2

Finished it off last night.

----------


## birdman86

> Finished it off last night. 
> 
> snip



I'm saving mine for this weekends DTS binge:

» Click image for larger version

----------


## AndyL

> Love my craftsman stuff. Did you make sure to get it on sale? Think I paid 269 for that tall cabinet.



Pretty happy with the choice. Not on sale, but Lowes is having issues getting any, and they're getting short on stock everywhere - so I just bit the bullet.

----------


## AndyL

Hmmm 2 in a row for me? 

Finally replacing the desktop.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> Hmmm 2 in a row for me? 
> 
> Finally replacing the desktop.



I'd remount the AIO cooler radiator.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BbGomv195sk

Basically top mount it, or front mount it with the tubes down. I prefer top mount to use it as an exhaust, so I have cooler intake temps on the graphics card. If you're not gaming, then using it as a front mount intake is better.

----------


## nismodrifter

Playseat Gearshift Holder Pro

----------


## gmc72

Got delivered today



I know the garage is a mess, but that clean up is happening soon.

----------


## Buster

> Got delivered today
> 
> 
> 
> I know the garage is a mess, but that clean up is happening soon.



Sweet!

Mine is getting built this week, I've been told.

----------


## gmc72

> Sweet!
> 
> Mine is getting built this week, I've been told.



Nice! You got the R9T?

----------


## Buster

> Nice! You got the R9T?



ya

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

When my bike was ready during mid March, I rode it home.
Not sayin - I'm just sayin...
Please don't tell whatever that angry guy's name is that I'm such a badass.

----------


## gmc72

> When my bike was ready during mid March, I rode it home.
> Not sayin - I'm just sayin...
> Please don't tell whatever that angry guy's name is that I'm such a badass.



I would have, except my alley is still covered in ice. Maybe I should buy a bunch of the ice melt and spread it across the alley!

----------


## Darell_n

> My Powerfist chop saw is near death, it still cuts, but trips the breaker if run for more than 10 seconds, I thought it was brushes but looks to be a short in the commutator. I can't complain, it's 20 years old and has a life of cutting heavy square tube and bundles of sched 80 pipe on job sites. 
> I decided to step up to some new fangled technology, so I ordered the Fein slugger cold cut saw with a few different blades to try, I have some stainless steel projects coming up, excited to try it out and see if these things work as well as the reviews. 
> 
> 
> Attachment 105025



I love my Dewalt cold cut saw. As for stainless, it’s probably not going to be happy if it’s a dry blade. I use mine on stainless 1” tubing and 2” sch 40. Blades don’t last very long without cooling. Welding on precision cut parts is a game changer.

----------


## ShermanEF9

> I love my Dewalt cold cut saw. As for stainless, it’s probably not going to be happy if it’s a dry blade. I use mine on stainless 1” tubing and 2” sch 40. Blades don’t last very long without cooling. Welding on precision cut parts is a game changer.



Did someone say Cold Cut?

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Did someone say Cold Cut?



Double Cold Cut subs bitches.

----------


## ShermanEF9

Oils dropping, Can we afford to do this?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Did you just fuckin make *two*, ancient, hidden Seinfeld references??!?!!?

----------


## AndyL

> I'd remount the AIO cooler radiator.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BbGomv195sk
> 
> Basically top mount it, or front mount it with the tubes down. I prefer top mount to use it as an exhaust, so I have cooler intake temps on the graphics card. If you're not gaming, then using it as a front mount intake is better.



Well crap  :facepalm:  guess I should follow GNs advice, not pictures in manual.

----------


## cycosis

My wife is not going to be happy. Little something something due to some success at work. 1 week into it. Almost double the pieces of the UCS lego version.





Banana for scale

----------


## AndyL

That moment when you realize your old monitor has a f*cked up hdmi port... And you're in way too deep to say "that can wait until next month".

----------


## Maxt

> I love my Dewalt cold cut saw. As for stainless, its probably not going to be happy if its a dry blade. I use mine on stainless 1 tubing and 2 sch 40. Blades dont last very long without cooling. Welding on precision cut parts is a game changer.



 I got a good tip on a blade specific for stainless , been chopping 3.5" tube up with it, works pretty good. I just have to keep the blades separate and change them around when I change materials. The only drag is that I have to pull the side guard off to change the blade. Yeah, it cuts dead ass straight,no more squaring stuff in the mill anymore. It'll probably put my horizontal band saw into retirement as well.

----------


## Strider

On clearance at Lowes. We'll see how this works with my $200 kamado.

----------


## Buster

> My wife is not going to be happy. Little something something due to some success at work. 1 week into it. Almost double the pieces of the UCS lego version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banana for scale



Cool!

Is this something they came up with on their own, or did they copy this from somewhere? Obviously not the UCS...

----------


## ExtraSlow

They copied the design from Disney

----------


## sabad66

$30 on clearance at CT. They are discontinued but not bad for a smart switch considering my other Lutron Caseta basic switch cost $63. Installing it in my home office so I can use Alexa for basic shit like timers / weather / conversions etc. Originally these things were also Supposed to also work as an ecobee remote temp sensor but apparently they gave up on making that work… will see after I install it tonight.

----------


## flipstah

Picked up a TUMI Alpha 2 international carry-on at the outlet store in CrossIron for $700-something



FYI if anyone is looking for new luggage. There's also decent selection at Nordstrom Rack in Deerfoot Meadows for the newer Alpha 3 that comes with a USB cable for charging. It was just blue so didn't grab it.

----------


## cycosis

> Cool!
> 
> Is this something they came up with on their own, or did they copy this from somewhere? Obviously not the UCS...



Its a stolen design from a private designer. The designers instructions are available for purchase though.

----------


## Buster

> Its a stolen design from a private designer. The designers instructions are available for purchase though.



does it use actual lego bricks?

----------


## cycosis

> does it use actual lego bricks?



Good lord no. Quoted cost of actual lego bricks is like $2500CAD. 

The brick quality so far is great though. Good clutch. No missing pieces. Technique pins arnt a pain in the ass to push in. This isnt for kids though. It has a lot of frustrating steps that were easier to overcome with help from someone else. I still have to figure out how to attach all the top panels as they are supposed to just 'sit' on it when its horizontal but I will be displaying it vertical.

----------


## Buster

> Good lord no. Quoted cost of actual lego bricks is like $2500CAD. 
> 
> The brick quality so far is great though. Good clutch. No missing pieces. Technique pins arnt a pain in the ass to push in. This isnt for kids though. It has a lot of frustrating steps that were easier to overcome with help from someone else. I still have to figure out how to attach all the top panels as they are supposed to just 'sit' on it when its horizontal but I will be displaying it vertical.



No I mean does it use Lego like bricks. Not actual Lego bricks.

----------


## rage2

> does it use actual lego bricks?



Maybe you're the one that needs to start again with Duplo if you couldn’t tell those weren’t actual Lego bricks.

----------


## killramos

> Maybe you're the one that needs to start again with Duplo if you couldn’t tell those weren’t actual Lego bricks.



Megablocks seems more his speed. I mean who cares if none of the blocks fit together properly, what’s important is they are cheaper knockoffs.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Maybe you're the one that needs to start again with Duplo if you couldnt tell those werent actual Lego bricks.





He's prolly just trying to prop up Denmark's economy without resorting to GooFundMe

----------


## cycosis

ahha yea they are lego compatible bricks/direct knockoffs

----------


## Buster

> ahha yea they are lego compatible bricks/direct knockoffs



cool

I'm working on the giant UCS death star right now, the ROTJ one with my son. It's big.

----------


## EmJay

I bought a BMW M Coupe in 1/18 scale.

----------


## birdman86

Printed a cat. Pretty neat.

----------


## Sentry

Way ahead of you

----------


## shakalaka

Bought a couple of things so I have something to entertain me after my Mexico holiday is finished this weekend.  :Frown:

----------


## nismodrifter

Oh lawd

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

A base model old body style Grand Cherokee?

Is your credit having issues Shak…

----------


## killramos

I can’t tell which direction of a step that is from the base model Alfa Romeo.

----------


## shakalaka

It’s the High Altitude trim, which I was told is one of the more loaded options available. It may not be Inrich loaded…but it’s pretty loaded with all the options I could think of including adaptive cruise, panoramic roof etc. With the 911 for fun in the summer, I wanted a more comfortable daily/highway cruiser. Also, the Alfa wasn’t base either.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> It’s the High Altitude trim, which I was told is one of the more loaded options available. It may not be Inrich loaded…but it’s pretty loaded with all the options I could think of including adaptive cruise, panoramic roof etc. With the 911 for fun in the summer, I wanted a more comfortable daily/highway cruiser. Also, the Alfa wasn’t base either.



Wasn't, as in past tense? Lol I'm not surprised I guess! Maybe you're realizing what you need and not what you want lol

----------


## brucebanner

> It’s the High Altitude trim, which I was told is one of the more loaded options available. It may not be Inrich loaded…but it’s pretty loaded with all the options I could think of including adaptive cruise, panoramic roof etc. With the 911 for fun in the summer, I wanted a more comfortable daily/highway cruiser. Also, the Alfa wasn’t base either.



Wait... Not a trackhawk?  :Big Grin: 

I hope you keep the 911 long enough that maybe I can see it in person once my car is ready to drive. Not like I made an effort when you still had the AM. Short of going to a dealership, only way I'll be able to actually look at that level of cars.  :ROFL!:

----------


## shakalaka

Was looking for a SRT but none are available that I could find. The ones that are around are either too old, too high of a mileage or way too overpriced (even tho didn’t see any of the new’ish ones even). Trackhawk wasn't even an option I feel like based on the market as didn’t see a single unit. Had to settle for most of the srt looks in this package. Might throw on an aftermarket set of 22’s soon but only if I can get rid of the stock ones as I am running out of space with all the tires. I’ll have the 911 for a while still so it’s there whenever you want to check it out.

----------


## bjstare

Buys Jeep (in part for more comfortable ride)
Buys massive drug dealer-sized wheels, ruining said comfortable ride
Sells Jeep for something more comfortable
(repeat indefinitely)

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

If a guy who buys so many new vehicles can't get his hands on an SRT or a T. Hawk... I feel like I should start hoarding something.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> If a guy who buys so many new vehicles can't get his hands on an SRT or a T. Hawk... I feel like I should start hoarding something.



Speaking of SRT, I finally drove a durango SRT, deciding between it and the X5. That thing was fucking fast, holy shit.

Super "dodge-y" though and I just couldn't bring myself to be happy with the quality.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Speaking of SRT, I finally drove a durango SRT, deciding between it and the X5. That thing was fucking fast, holy shit.
> 
> Super "dodge-y" though and I just couldn't bring myself to be happy with the quality.



I recently had the GT as a rental and I disliked a fair number of things about it. (Obv's no comparison to SRT but still.)
Getting pulled over by Van City Police "because gang car" was also not a selling feature!

----------


## shakalaka

I very briefly though about the Durango SRT as I saw them sitting there and they are much more readily available. Just couldn’t get over their ‘minivan’ type of looks.

----------


## killramos

There is a difference between a GC and a Durango?

----------


## shakalaka

More than the Challenger and Charger I believe. Lol

----------


## Disoblige

Whoever is in the market for a white Jeep Cherokee, keep your eyes peeled in the marketplace in a month.

----------


## bjstare

> There is a difference between a GC and a Durango?



Durango is basically a minivan with an inaccessible, cramped third row.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> There is a difference between a GC and a Durango?



Durango is bigger and seats 7.

----------


## schurchill39

> Whoever is in the market for a white Jeep Cherokee, keep your eyes peeled in the marketplace in a month.



 :ROFL!:

----------


## flipstah

> I bought a BMW M Coupe in 1/18 scale.
> 
> Attachment 105324



Where at?! Looking to get scales of cars I've owned.

----------


## shakalaka

> Whoever is in the market for a white Jeep Cherokee, keep your eyes peeled in the marketplace in a month.



Don't forget it'll be extensively 3M'ed and likely with some mods here and there. Haha.

----------


## killramos

Offset by the fact you will need to buy new wheels to replace the red 22’s

----------


## shakalaka

I will be going more traditional on these like Orange or something.  :Pimpin':

----------


## benyl

> Don't forget it'll be extensively 3M'ed and likely with some mods here and there. Haha.



Why bother covering it in plastic? you won't keep it long enough for the factory wax to wear off.

The depreciation you experience will not be offset by the cost of the 3M and the extra money that may be acquired over a non 3M'd Jeep.

----------


## shakalaka

I am going to try keeping this one for 3 years. lol

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I am going to try keeping this one for 3 years. lol



I love you and I support you, but please, don't lie to yourself.

----------


## shakalaka

All I can say is, I will try my very best.

PS: Just noticed your ride, is that new? Thought you had a pick-up? Time for a Jeep meet then.  :Smilie:

----------


## killramos

A Jeep meet lol. Just let that sink in shak…

----------


## shakalaka

Haha us peasants that don't have fancy X5's also need to have get togethers ok. You're welcome to attend and look down on us. Haha.

----------


## ExtraSlow

The text in that part of my profile is not a reflection of any vehicle I currently own. I changed that as part of a troll job I was attempting several months ago. I don't think my target noticed, but I'm glad you did.

----------


## shakalaka

Damn. Got my hopes up.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm just a lowly oil and gas worker, I don't have the money for expensive things.

----------


## killramos

> I'm just a lowly oil and gas worker, I don't have the money for expensive things.



That’s your problem right there. Working is massively overrated.

----------


## ExtraSlow

It surely hasn't been a path to riches for this guy.

----------


## schurchill39

I thought collecting CERB while working for cash was the way to get rich? Or have I been lied to?

----------


## killramos

> I thought collecting CERB while working for cash was the way to get rich? Or have I been lied to?



No collecting CERB when you were already rich and not working was the hilarious bit

----------


## suntan

Collecting CERB multiple times helped too.

----------


## Tik-Tok

While not even living in Canada.

----------


## Disoblige

if one had an acreage and was hoarding vehicles in early 2020, I wonder if they could #7.2

----------


## shakalaka

> I'm just a lowly oil and gas worker, I don't have the money for expensive things.



Most of the truly 'next level' wealthy people I know are somehow affiliated with O&G so either you are just bs'ing us, or you've been applying your skill set in an incorrect manner.

I am sick and tired of my profession so down to do a O&G JV of some kind if it has legs to stand on.

----------


## killramos

Do they make their money by working in oil and gas, or by owning a business in the oil and gas sector?

There is a difference.

----------


## shakalaka

Yea it's the latter. That's also the one I am interested in. Haha.

----------


## ExtraSlow

The people I know who could start an oil an gas investment "with legs to stand on" aren't having trouble finding money.

There's lots of money available for good startups with a solid team.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> The people I know who could start an oil an gas investment "with legs to stand on" aren't having trouble finding money.
> 
> There's lots of money available for good startups with a solid team.



Doing what and for how much money? From what I've seen, obtaining private funding with zero operating assets can be _extremely_ difficult. Strike 1 is you're in Alberta and so much of the financing is in Toronto. Strike 2 is "eewwwww hydrocarbons are on the way out". Strike 3 is you probably didn't have enough money to advance engineering far enough to mitigate all the risk and investors hate that. Strike 4 is you need it "book-ended" before you can even get in the room with investors and that's a chicken-egg issue.

----------


## killramos

“Advance engineering far enough”

Tell me you work in oil sands/EPC without telling me you work in oil sands/EPC

The real solution is don’t be poor.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Drilling oil wells.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Advance engineering far enough
> 
> Tell me you work in oil sands/EPC without telling me you work in oil sands/EPC
> 
> The real solution is dont be poor.



Well, it's the sad truth of project existence, isn't it? The more advanced the engineering is, the more accurate the estimate is and the less likely the project is going to cost 3x what some Anustart guessed after a Pre-FEED. All the nerd work gets boiled down to nothing more than a dollar figure with a +/-___% next to it.
And oil sands has learned almost zero because they keep making FID at the end of FEED while they did nothing but slash the cost, scope and schedule of the early phases of Eng while some fuck knuckle tries to tell people "it's front-end loading". Fort Hills bought about half a billion dollars worth of extraction equipment Lump Sum, Turnkey at the _start_ of Detailed Eng! And that's on a project that went through! Imagine what they did on Voyageur the couple of times before it was cancelled for serious.

- - - Updated - - -




> Drilling oil wells.



What's that roughly cost?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Oilsands is an entirely different industry. I won't comment on that. 
Cost is ~$50 to $300 million for enough of them to matter. Any less than that and the people with the money can't even get hard.

But in terms of me giving people investment advice, I say don't. Just buy a dividend index ETF.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Oilsands is an entirely different industry. I won't comment on that. 
> Cost is ~$50 to $300 million for enough of them to matter. Any less than that and the people with the money can't even get hard.
> 
> But in terms of me giving people investment advice, I say don't. Just buy a dividend index ETF.



Oh wait. I figured out the difference now. I was associating "start-up Co" with new tech and that's wrong. Existing, proven tech should be way, way, way easier to fund. 

I'm super dull today.

----------


## SKR

> The people I know who could start an oil an gas investment "with legs to stand on" aren't having trouble finding money.
> 
> There's lots of money available for good startups with a solid team.



How much money is available for bad startups with a weak team? I think that's a lot more my arena.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I like stuff. Bought a few plates of delicious food from Peking Peking at lunch today. Love that place, just wish it was ten minutes closer to my workplace.

- - - Updated - - -




> How much money is available for bad startups with a weak team? I think that's a lot more my arena.



You have some competition there. I know a few of those as well. I have a buddy looking for 30 schmils to become the seventh entry into a niche market. He might get it too.

----------


## Buster

> How much money is available for bad startups with a weak team? I think that's a lot more my arena.



That's what San Francisco is for

----------


## EmJay

> Where at?! Looking to get scales of cars I've owned.



I tracked this one down on a random classified site in Europe and then had it shipped to me. These are 20+ years old now and long out of production so only way to pick them up is by keeping an eye on the typical classified sites like ebay, facebook marketplace, kijiji and so on. Not too sure what colour your M Coupe was, but they also come in Estoril Blue, Imola Red, Cosmos Black and Phoenix Yellow.

----------


## vengie

If you have a good idea, model, etc money is very easy to come by from what I've seen.

I just watched a fairly significant raise from the sidelines-ish. Was neat to experience and learn from.

----------


## killramos

> Well, it's the sad truth of project existence, isn't it? The more advanced the engineering is, the more accurate the estimate is and the less likely the project is going to cost 3x what some Anustart guessed after a Pre-FEED. All the nerd work gets boiled down to nothing more than a dollar figure with a +/-___% next to it.
> And oil sands has learned almost zero because they keep making FID at the end of FEED while they did nothing but slash the cost, scope and schedule of the early phases of Eng while some fuck knuckle tries to tell people "it's front-end loading". Fort Hills bought about half a billion dollars worth of extraction equipment Lump Sum, Turnkey at the _start_ of Detailed Eng! And that's on a project that went through! Imagine what they did on Voyageur the couple of times before it was cancelled for serious.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> What's that roughly cost?



Just fascinating to me how different this industry is relative to the lens you view it from.

None of that stuff you mentioned really has any bearing on anything I have ever done in upstream conventional / unconventional ‘s.

It’s just interesting is all.

----------


## ExtraSlow

We need a "spot the difference" thread for oilsands vs conventional peeps. 

Although us conventional peeps call shale and tight rock "unconventional assets, so that could be a problem.

----------


## killramos

I feel like oil sands is a third tier entirely. Thermal might even be a 4th.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Just fascinating to me how different this industry is relative to the lens you view it from.
> 
> None of that stuff you mentioned really has any bearing on anything I have ever done in upstream conventional / unconventional s.
> 
> Its just interesting is all.



None? You don't work on projects where some powerful good client arbitrarily decides to get the team to waste a month chasing a rainbow and then tells them to get back to the original scope but the deadline hasn't moved? How about someone who budgets a week in a schedule to cut a PO for $10 Million on a piece of equipment that is fundamental to the entire plant and every discipline?

Dr. George Jergeas has been preaching about the insanity of oilsands mega projects for years, so I'm not alone. Have you ever seen one of his presentations where he talks about Einstein, Russell Peters and a goat? It's pretty funny.

Don't think I'm supporting a PMP mentality for project execution though. That's equally pointless because people refuse to execute projects correctly so real project mgmt is navigating the raft through the rocks and hitting as few as reasonably practicable.

----------


## killramos

Yea. None. 

Believe it or not

----------


## JfuckinC

> None? You don't work on projects where some powerful good client arbitrarily decides to get the team to waste a month chasing a rainbow and then tells them to get back to the original scope but the deadline hasn't moved?



I don't understand 3/4 of what you're saying, but this hits home lol






> Yea. None. 
> 
> Believe it or not



Must be nice to work somewhere with decisive clients haha

back on topic, todays purchase because i was too lazy to roll out my air compressor hose... so far no one on instagram has laughed at my caption though, fuckers.

----------


## killramos

I just don’t have clients lol

----------


## 90_Shelby

> I don't understand 3/4 of what you're saying, but this hits home lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must be nice to work somewhere with decisive clients haha
> 
> back on topic, todays purchase because i was too lazy to roll out my air compressor hose... so far no one on instagram has laughed at my caption though, fuckers.



I got you dude. That's funny.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

That blows.

----------


## schurchill39

> I just don’t have clients lol



Sure you do, just because you're not an EPC you still have internal clients: other teams that need things from you or that your work helps direct theirs, management that needs updates or decides what direction projects go etc

----------


## schurchill39

I bought more drywall for the basement development and when they delivered it I had to actually sign a waiver for them to drive onto my driveway to drop it off. Not even to bring it into the house, just to drive the forklift onto the driveway.

----------


## spikerS

> I bought more drywall for the basement development and when they delivered it I had to actually sign a waiver for them to drive onto my driveway to drop it off. Not even to bring it into the house, just to drive the forklift onto the driveway.



Contractors are skimping everywhere, even concrete thickness and rebar in driveways these days. They don't want to be on the hook for cracking the slabs.

----------


## nismodrifter

This arrived today. I wanted it last year but it was way too pricy. They now have it on sale and also started shipping for free to Canada which saved me a bunch. Lawn really got bumpy this season as a result of record rainfall over the winter months. I will be ordering 3 or 4 yards of dirt for top dressing and then use this to really get things nice and smooth.

----------


## suntan

Good god you're old.

----------


## TomcoPDR

How do those work? Nismo

----------


## XylathaneGTR

Post an update or impressions after using it. I have a few uneven spots after a bit of settlement I'd like to even out over the next few years.

----------


## bjstare

> How do those work? Nismo



Dump your top dressing/sand in the yard, and this thing distributes it evenly. It's a big fancy rake.

----------


## zechs

Slightly built 4L80E for the Firebird, said to handle "700whp" but they don't need much from stock to handle the 1000whp I'm shooting for. And a manual valve body with transbrake (full control manual shifting at all times, plus it locks the trans in 1st or 2nd with reverse to let you build boost and launch with a deadly reaction time).

----------


## JfuckinC

> Slightly built 4L80E for the Firebird, said to handle "700whp" but they don't need much from stock to handle the 1000whp I'm shooting for. And a manual valve body with transbrake (full control manual shifting at all times, plus it locks the trans in 1st or 2nd with reverse to let you build boost and launch with a deadly reaction time).



pics of the bird?

----------


## TomcoPDR

> Post an update or impressions after using it. I have a few uneven spots after a bit of settlement I'd like to even out over the next few years.






> Dump your top dressing/sand in the yard, and this thing distributes it evenly. It's a big fancy rake.



+3 seeing before/after pics

----------


## zechs

> pics of the bird?

----------


## nismodrifter

> Post an update or impressions after using it. I have a few uneven spots after a bit of settlement I'd like to even out over the next few years.






> +3 seeing before/after pics



Will post pics once I use it in the Lawn Thread along with banana/towel rack/humble brag content.

----------


## Sentry

> 



Vette sawblades look cool on anything

----------


## Crazyjoker77

couple of gshocks.

----------


## shakalaka

^Completely different than what I have and what I usually go for but picked up a G shock for myself online. Something about the blue and carbon fibre combo. It's the Gravitymaster something something. lol

----------


## ZenOps

Steam Deck and a Samsung Evo Select rated "A2" speed.

----------


## Ekliptix

> This arrived today. I wanted it last year but it was way too pricy. They now have it on sale and also started shipping for free to Canada which saved me a bunch. Lawn really got bumpy this season as a result of record rainfall over the winter months. I will be ordering 3 or 4 yards of dirt for top dressing and then use this to really get things nice and smooth.



If you were in Calgary, I'd rent that from you. I'm top dressing my lawn this spring too, using 2 yards of compost.

- - - Updated - - -

Atlas lift is coming for install next week. 8000 EXT model. 6.5ft of clearance under, so i won't have to duck. Ceilings are 13' tall btw.
Got it lightly used for $4,200. Moving and install is $800. I'm happy with that.

----------


## bjstare

> If you were in Calgary, I'd rent that from you. I'm top dressing my lawn this spring too, using 2 yards of compost.



 
@Ekliptix
 I was actually thinking of getting a peat moss/compost spreader, and that level now that they ship to Canada. You can use them if I do.

----------


## nismodrifter

@Ekliptix
 I've ordered 3 yards top soil for this weekend to top dress and repair some areas. Will let you know how it works. 

The peat moss/compost spreader does look good. Would probably save alot of time. I think the next purchase I need is a heavy duty yard cart of some sort to haul the dirt, rather than use wheel barrow.

----------


## Ekliptix

^ thanks guys. Btw, my cousin likes his yardworks plastic dump cart.

Other latest purchases, for the garage.




And this for above the fireplace (TV). It even has a soundbar mount for under the TV.

----------


## spikerS

Bit the bullet. Got a new tablesaw, as I am handling larger and heavier pieces, i needed something with more mass to hold still while I am pushing 100lb pieces of wood through it.

----------


## JfuckinC

> And this for above the fireplace (TV). It even has a soundbar mount for under the TV.



We have one of those! Pretty handy. TV was too big too hang the sound bar so that was kind of disappointing, couldnt Jerry rig it anyway either. Pretty nice though either way youll like it.

----------


## cycosis

> Bit the bullet. Got a new tablesaw, as I am handling larger and heavier pieces, i needed something with more mass to hold still while I am pushing 100lb pieces of wood through it.



I like this saw. I bought one second hand. You might want to upgrade the fence though as mine sometimes pinches to the blade :S

----------


## schurchill39

> Bit the bullet. Got a new tablesaw, as I am handling larger and heavier pieces, i needed something with more mass to hold still while I am pushing 100lb pieces of wood through it.



Great saw! I had an old version with the belt driven blade and loved how hefty it was for 3/4" material or cutting down cabinet carcasses. Mine had the same issue as 
@cycosis
 and the fence would pinch towards the blade so if you don't upgrade it make sure you are quickly checking the distance on the front and back of the fence every time you set it

----------


## spikerS

Well, it's built. I hope I never have to assemble another one lol. Darn thing has to be near 300 lbs. Trying to manhandle this thing solo was stupid. But as noted the fence is giving me issues. I think I just have to adjust it and get it setup better. It doesn't slide nicely at all, it chatters and sticks, so I gotta figure that out.

----------


## JfuckinC

spit on it

----------


## Buster

Shokz Openrun Pro

----------


## bjstare

^Have you gotten them yet? They seem great.

----------


## Buster

> ^Have you gotten them yet? They seem great.



Nope. tomorrow. A friend of mine got them, and loves them. I like the idea of mountain biking with them, because you can ride with friends and have music on but still talk to them.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Nope. tomorrow. A friend of mine got them, and loves them. I like the idea of mountain biking with them, because you can ride with friends and have music on but still talk to them.



Can you take calls on them like a typical earbud? Really interested to know how you like these as I recently drove over my earbuds and need something new.

----------


## Buster

> Can you take calls on them like a typical earbud? Really interested to know how you like these as I recently drove over my earbuds and need something new.



Yeah. the review I posted does a demo of the noise cancelling mic. Sounds pretty good.

----------


## Strider

I haven't used my aftershokz headphones since getting wireless earbuds with passthrough. I just find earbuds more comfortable, ymmv.

----------


## Buster

> I haven't used my aftershokz headphones since getting wireless earbuds with passthrough. I just find earbuds more comfortable, ymmv.



we'll see. Shokz and Aftershokz are two different companies i think.

----------


## Strider

> we'll see. Shokz and Aftershokz are two different companies i think.



_Shokz (formerly Aftershokz) is disrupting the traditional earphone companies space with open-ear listening and patented bone conduction earphone technology._
Same same

----------


## Buster

> _Shokz (formerly Aftershokz) is disrupting the traditional earphone companies space with open-ear listening and patented bone conduction earphone technology._
> Same same



ah, good to know. So Shokz is the newer version of Aftershokz.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Yeah. the review I posted does a demo of the noise cancelling mic. Sounds pretty good.



I glossed right over that but I was playing it while working.....thanks

----------


## jwslam

I have the cheaper one
https://www.costco.ca/aftershokz-ope...100810457.html
often goes warehouse sale for $59.99

I find a bit of headache after using them for an hour or so... so I only take short rides with them

Info if you're comparing the costco models
https://www.bone-conduction.com/en/a...shokz-aeropex/

----------


## shakalaka

Those headphones seem cool and tech seems pretty neat. Though not sure if they will serve any specific purpose for me. My over the ear Apple headphones have a 'transparency mode' which when activated essentially serves the same purpose (of letting outside noise in). Though I can see these have the convenience factor for sporting activities (which I don't believe in). lol

----------


## D'z Nutz

> I have the cheaper one
> https://www.costco.ca/aftershokz-ope...100810457.html
> often goes warehouse sale for $59.99
> 
> I find a bit of headache after using them for an hour or so... so I only take short rides with them
> 
> Info if you're comparing the costco models
> https://www.bone-conduction.com/en/a...shokz-aeropex/



Huh. I might have to look into these since I'm due for some new riding earphones. Do you find any difference in wind resistance noise vs in-ear buds when riding? When I'm riding with in-ear buds, I get a lot of wind noise, so I'm cranking up the volume to drown it out, which probably isn't safe or good for my hearing.

----------


## B.Spilner

One of them fancy rings, for future Mrs. Spilner.

----------


## Buster

> Those headphones seem cool and tech seems pretty neat. Though not sure if they will serve any specific purpose for me. My over the ear Apple headphones have a 'transparency mode' which when activated essentially serves the same purpose (of letting outside noise in). Though I can see these have the convenience factor for sporting activities (which I don't believe in). lol



this is very different than a pass through.

- - - Updated - - -




> One of them fancy rings, for future Mrs. Spilner.



Was it awkward having the photographer follow you around?

----------


## B.Spilner

> this is very different than a pass through.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Was it awkward having the photographer follow you around?



Lol this was the second round, phone was set on a timer. Spent too much on ring to afford someone to take pics of us lol

----------


## ExtraSlow

Well congrats, but....

----------


## Buster

> Well congrats, but....



I'm pretty sure she's cringing, and not smiling.

----------


## suntan

She's squinting to see the tiny rock. b.spilner must be a student.

 :Wink:

----------


## B.Spilner

Too much on car parts last month.

----------


## suntan

> Too much on car parts last month.



Good to see you have your priorities straight.

BTW make sure your fiancé never sees this thread.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Hope she doesn't _spilner_ that ring through the slats of that walkway to whatever is bad below!

----------


## jwslam

> Do you find any difference in wind resistance noise vs in-ear buds when riding?



I'm a bike-pather that only rides on nice days so I have no idea how to answer you...
They also fit pretty good even with a toque to keep my ears warm.

----------


## jampack

> Huh. I might have to look into these since I'm due for some new riding earphones. Do you find any difference in wind resistance noise vs in-ear buds when riding? When I'm riding with in-ear buds, I get a lot of wind noise, so I'm cranking up the volume to drown it out, which probably isn't safe or good for my hearing.



I had the old version of it, basically when they were just new. With road riding, I could barely hear my music even with cranked up volume due to wind noise. I basically can hear more wind than music so I ended up not using it at all. It maybe different though with running or even mtb(?). It's only road riding that I used it for. Again, that was the older version so maybe the new ones are different and improved.

----------


## Buster

> road riding .



I heard it works better on more masculine jaws, so that probably explains it.

----------


## D'z Nutz

> I had the old version of it, basically when they were just new. With road riding, I could barely hear my music even with cranked up volume due to wind noise. I basically can hear more wind than music so I ended up not using it at all. It maybe different though with running or even mtb(?). It's only road riding that I used it for. Again, that was the older version so maybe the new ones are different and improved.



Awesome, thanks for the info.

----------


## Team_Mclaren

> One of them fancy rings, for future Mrs. Spilner.



congrats. Hope she doesnt make you get rid of any of your toys.... lol

----------


## DonJuan

> Lol this was the second round, phone was set on a timer. Spent too much on ring to afford someone to take pics of us lol



Congrats!

Ring pic! I became a bit of a diamond geek when I was researching my wife's stone.

(Major car parts for my toy have not been bought in years)

----------


## sabad66

New Apple tree. Wasn’t really wanting one but first time I’ve come across a honeycrisp so figured I’ll give it a shot for $45

----------


## cycosis

> New Apple tree. Wasn’t really wanting one but first time I’ve come across a honeycrisp so figured I’ll give it a shot for $45



There another apple tree nearby? You need another one to cross pollinate

----------


## sabad66

> There another apple tree nearby? You need another one to cross pollinate



My next door neighbour has two huge crab apple trees in his backyard just over the fence so hopefully some pollinator bugs or heavy winds can make it happen. Does it matter if they cross pollinate with a different type of apple tree?

----------


## G-ZUS

> My next door neighbour has two huge crab apple trees in his backyard just over the fence so hopefully some pollinator bugs or heavy winds can make it happen. Does it matter if they cross pollinate with a different type of apple tree?



My parents have an apple tree and the neighbours across the alley also have one. Both do good

----------


## R-Audi

I had a crab apple tree.. hated the friggin thing and cut it down. Nearly impossible to get everything off it, and then you would have rotten crab apples all over the yard/deck/furniture and birds all over the place eating.

----------


## JfuckinC

Crab apple tree’s are tiggghhht…

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> Crab apple tree’s are tiggghhht…



Drift racing through an orchard? Rotten apple fight with the neighborhood kids? Organic fruit-based car-washing the new TikTok craze?

----------


## Darell_n

> Drift racing through an orchard? Rotten apple fight with the neighborhood kids? Organic fruit-based car-washing the new TikTok craze?



Bird diarrhea?

----------


## killramos

Gorgeous trees in spring. Pain in the ass in fall.

----------


## suntan

If you want a DECORATIVE crabapple tree (i.e. you're not going to use the fruit for anything), then 'Thunderchild' is the variety you want. Stays small (for a crabapple tree), great flowers, extremely disease resistant, fruit is very tiny and dry, they don't drop and the birds will eat them all.

----------


## JfuckinC

Haha, wind in the fall, parked directly beside the tree.. strong wind.

----------


## nismodrifter

A fridge. Frigidaire, 20cu ft. For the garage to hold extra stuff. Hopefully can avoid the mid-week grocery trip by stocking up on the essentials.

» Click image for larger version

----------


## shakalaka

Pulled the trigger on this piece yesterday. Have wanted to get one for quite some time and then last year when that douche nozzle Verstappen was wearing it, it turned me away from it for a bit. Looks like he's moved on this year so I said fuck it and got mine.



*Not my hand.

----------


## B.Spilner

New lid.

----------


## AndyL

New quality endmills hurt wallet.

----------


## BavarianBeast



----------


## JRSC00LUDE

Is that for kiteboarding?

----------


## spikerS

> Is that for kiteboarding?



https://www.cabrinha.com/products/crosswing-x3

----------


## Rocket1k78

> https://www.cabrinha.com/products/crosswing-x3



Shit that looks fun.

----------


## Ukyo8



----------


## Swank

> New Apple tree. Wasn’t really wanting one but first time I’ve come across a honeycrisp so figured I’ll give it a shot for $45
> Attachment 105939



Chubbed

----------


## phreezee

> 



Did you buy a QR1 with this or already had one? Lots of complaints about the plastic free one cracking.

----------


## SkiBum5.0

+

----------


## eblend

Got myself a new LTE 4G Battery powered + Solar camera for my acreage land to keep an eye on the land during the incoming house construction. Has People/Vehicle detection and works rather well. I haven't seen the battery drop past 100% yet and being LTE it's completely independent of outside internet or power. Records motion events to the SD card in 2K and syncs to the cloud as well at desired resolution.



And while we are on the topic of acreage, put a deposit down on this little thing....which costs more than my two cars combined:

Got the snow blower and front frame PTO drive components for a cool $8k extra. Also got the mid-mount 60" mower.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Sick tractor. Amazing.

----------


## Ukyo8

> Did you buy a QR1 with this or already had one? Lots of complaints about the plastic free one cracking.



Been running the plastic one with the wheel that comes with the GT DD Pro, haven't had any issues so far.
If it cracks I'll get the metal quick release.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Exciting times on my lunch break.

----------


## suntan

Damn those good prices.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I think I've proven my cheapness credentials many times. I use a lot of filters in the summer too, as even a small amount of clogging hurts my AC effectiveness a lot.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> I think I've proven my cheapness credentials many times. I use a lot of filters in the summer too, as even a small amount of clogging hurts my AC effectiveness a lot.



Why buy new filters every month when you can just get a new house every 4 or 5 years?

----------


## mr2mike

> I think I've proven my cheapness credentials many times. I use a lot of filters in the summer too, as even a small amount of clogging hurts my AC effectiveness a lot.



You run filters?
Figured you'd be like a cheap field ops and pull the filters on any injector in the field to get more flow and reduce filter costs.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> You run filters?
> Figured you'd be like a cheap field ops and pull the filters on any injector in the field to get more flow and reduce filter costs.



Don't tempt me.

----------


## Buster

Dealer unboxing pics for me.

----------


## shakalaka

Very nice, congrats. I love those.

----------


## Buster

> Very nice, congrats. I love those.



Thanks. We do have similar tastes in cars and bikes

----------


## vengie

OoOoOo I like that.

----------


## Team_Mclaren

> Thanks. We do have similar tastes in cars and bikes



Where is your Charger?

----------


## Buster

> Where is your Charger?



It's not exact

----------


## Disoblige

Why not permanent filters you can just vacuum like a lint trap?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Why not permanent filters you can just vacuum like a lint trap?



Are those already a thing?
I invented them in my mind and was planning on taking my life savings into developing them.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Where is your Charger?



Charger/Ridgeline....both not trucks. Same same.

----------


## benyl

> Thanks. We do have similar tastes in cars and bikes



Waiting for the post “check out my new Red wheels on my beemer”

----------


## killramos

Nice looking toy. Congrats.

----------


## gmc72

> Dealer unboxing pics for me.



That's a nice bike! Congrats!

----------


## shakalaka

> Where is your Charger?



Some Mopar hardcore is going to neg rep you for confusing the Charger/Challenger.

----------


## killramos

Mopar Hardcore. That’s funny lol

----------


## Team_Mclaren

> Some Mopar hardcore is going to neg rep you for confusing the Charger/Challenger.






> It's not exact



.

----------


## The_Penguin

> Some Mopar hardcore is going to neg rep you for confusing the Charger/Challenger.



It's like confusing Star Wars and Star Trek in front of a nerd.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> It's like confusing Star Wars and Star Trek in front of a nerd.



Except the "nerd" is.....

----------


## The_Penguin

> Except the "nerd" is.....







Oh shit.....

----------


## SKR

A bunch of measurement tools. I haven't taken them out of the wrapper yet in case I get fired 4 minutes into my first day, or I show up there and find out I dreamt being hired, or misread a rejection letter as an offer letter.

----------


## KLCC

can't believe it, but McJesus is a complete beast.  :Shock: 

https://www.sportchek.ca/product/edm...B&gclsrc=aw.ds

----------


## pheoxs

> I think I've proven my cheapness credentials many times. I use a lot of filters in the summer too, as even a small amount of clogging hurts my AC effectiveness a lot.



Why do you replace them? Just turn the filter around the other way and it cleans itself off.

----------


## pheoxs

Upgraded our off grid camping setup a bit. Excited to have power for some basic shit without having to run a generator

----------


## hurrdurr

not sure why, but I bought this

----------


## suntan

> Why do you replace them? Just turn the filter around the other way and it cleans itself off.



Asians nod in approval.

----------


## Doozer

> Upgraded our off grid camping setup a bit. Excited to have power for some basic shit without having to run a generator
> 
> snip



Nice. I'm just doing weekend trips this year so I got a little solar-powered USB charger that should be good enough for lights and a few things this summer, but I guess we'll see. Let us know how your setup works out.



In other news, I had to pick up one of these last night:


Apparently a pretty common flaw in a lot of the caddies is that they use a gel-filled glass screen. Over time the gel hardens and eventually you get the spiderwebbing or other problems. Mine went spiderweb spontaneously yesterday afternoon.

----------


## Sentry

> A bunch of measurement tools. I haven't taken them out of the wrapper yet in case I get fired 4 minutes into my first day, or I show up there and find out I dreamt being hired, or misread a rejection letter as an offer letter.



Ive been trying to sell a set of starrett metric mics here for a while, you have any use for them? Or does your job only entail imperial units

----------


## gmc72

Some new riding boots.

----------


## Buster

> Some new riding boots.



look good. those look like a good street/adventure mix.

----------


## bjstare

> Some new riding boots.



You seem to be doing a pretty good job of holding that box with your left foot.

----------


## gmc72

> You seem to be doing a pretty good job of holding that box with your left foot.



HAHAHA!!! Just my Fat thumb.

- - - Updated - - -




> look good. those look like a good street/adventure mix.



They are the second pair of boots in 3 weeks. The first ones, one of the clasps broke off on my first ride with them. Sent them back and ordered these ones instead. I'm hoping to get out on them later today.

----------


## SKR

> Ive been trying to sell a set of starrett metric mics here for a while, you have any use for them? Or does your job only entail imperial units



It seems like every time I ask where they keep something, they tell me they expect me to have my own, so I probably will need some eventually. I don't think I'm in the market right now though.

----------


## Sentry

100 bucks and theyre yours.
https://forums.beyond.ca/threads/413...RL-Micrometers

----------


## SKR

> 100 bucks and theyre yours.
> https://forums.beyond.ca/threads/413...RL-Micrometers



I forgot to ask at the shop today if they have any metric standards there. I didn't see any standards in the pictures. If there's a way for me to calibrate them I'm in.

----------


## jutes

Too lazy to post a real pic. I know how much beyond recommends Nissan.

----------


## Sentry

> I forgot to ask at the shop today if they have any metric standards there. I didn't see any standards in the pictures. If there's a way for me to calibrate them I'm in.



No, no standards which is odd

----------


## dj_rice

> Too lazy to post a real pic. I know how much beyond recommends Nissan.



Nice pick up. These Pathfinders have gotten so big and beefy over the years compared to my old MY2002. Any plans for it?

----------


## jutes

> Nice pick up. These Pathfinders have gotten so big and beefy over the years compared to my old MY2002. Any plans for it?



Pathfinders have gotten bigger yes, but that’s an Armada lol. Nothing yet, some good tires before winter and stock up on detailing products being black and all.

My manual 04 Pathfinder might get a lift or something, but the armada will likely stay stock.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> No, no standards...



This is consistent with those (items or people) associated with SKR.

----------


## SKR

> This is consistent with those (items or people) associated with SKR.



You have to stoop pretty low to hang out with me.

----------


## nismodrifter

My attack on all weeds begins.

----------


## Chester

> My attack on all weeds begins.



I need this..

----------


## rage2

> RFD twisted my rubber arm on this one. Didn't really need one but it should be easier than digging out my Subaru gas one.



I picked one of these up, already broken. Plastic gun leaking water out the sides of the barrel. Looks like a hairline crack. They’re sending me a new gun, 2 week wait.

Wonder if it was from the cold weather. Kept this thing in the shed.

----------


## cycosis

> I picked one of these up, already broken. Plastic gun leaking water out the sides of the barrel. Looks like a hairline crack. They’re sending me a new gun, 2 week wait.
> 
> Wonder if it was from the cold weather. Kept this thing in the shed.



Ive always taken my pressure washer to my basement for winter to avoid the risk of cracks

----------


## 03ozwhip

> I picked one of these up, already broken. Plastic gun leaking water out the sides of the barrel. Looks like a hairline crack. They’re sending me a new gun, 2 week wait.
> 
> Wonder if it was from the cold weather. Kept this thing in the shed.



Every year, if I leave my spray gun in the garage, heated, I go to use it in spring and it's cracked. Gotta leave it in the house or it cracks, never fails.

----------


## suntan

> I need this..



I bought one of these last year:

https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/c...3930p.html#plp

A few pumps and you're good to go.

I bought Killex concentrate, I make it double strength. Worked wonders, have had way fewer dandelions this year.

----------


## rage2

> Ive always taken my pressure washer to my basement for winter to avoid the risk of cracks






> Every year, if I leave my spray gun in the garage, heated, I go to use it in spring and it's cracked. Gotta leave it in the house or it cracks, never fails.



Thanks. If I don’t have to send back the broken one, gonna flex tape it to see if that holds.

----------


## suntan

I hope.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Maybe for HVAC troubleshooting, maybe for art room.

----------


## killramos

Those don’t look nearly beefy enough for art room usage.

----------


## Buster

Worst nipple clamps ever

----------


## Disoblige

> I bought one of these last year:
> 
> https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/c...3930p.html#plp
> 
> A few pumps and you're good to go.
> 
> I bought Killex concentrate, I make it double strength. Worked wonders, have had way fewer dandelions this year.



Yup that Killex concentrate gonna last me 15 years lol!

I also add a dab of dish soap in the mix.

----------


## killramos

Double strength killex is the shit

----------


## cyra1ax

> I picked one of these up, already broken. Plastic gun leaking water out the sides of the barrel. Looks like a hairline crack. They’re sending me a new gun, 2 week wait.
> 
> Wonder if it was from the cold weather. Kept this thing in the shed.



Took mine out of the box on Monday for the first time and it was fine. I did notice that the extension was a bit hard to snap-on to the gun. 
For the price I have no complaints with it, especially since it uses standard fittings.

----------


## schurchill39

> Worst nipple clamps ever



Do yourself a favor and look up custom nipple clamps on Etsy. The BDSM crowd is a real innovative bunch.

----------


## Buster

> Do yourself a favor and look up custom nipple clamps on Etsy. The BDSM crowd is a real innovative bunch.



I have questions.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I have far worse nipple clamps than those.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Do yourself a favor and look up custom nipple clamps on Etsy. The BDSM crowd is a real innovative bunch.



And pay a fortune for them. I'll stick to the $5 clamps extraslow has.

----------


## schurchill39

> And pay a fortune for them. I'll stick to the $5 clamps extraslow has.



As with anything nipple related, the solution is not to be poor. That being said, I'm poor so group buy alligator clamps?

----------


## rage2

> Took mine out of the box on Monday for the first time and it was fine. I did notice that the extension was a bit hard to snap-on to the gun. 
> For the price I have no complaints with it, especially since it uses standard fittings.



I knew this thing was cheap but didn’t realize how cheap. They’re sending me a new gun. Looked up to see how much replacement costs. 

https://greenworks.ordertree.com/gre...-31202365.html

$12.50 retail lol. Probably costs $2 to make haha.

----------


## killramos

Might as well grab a new one every season haha

----------


## cyra1ax

> I knew this thing was cheap but didn’t realize how cheap. They’re sending me a new gun. Looked up to see how much replacement costs. 
> 
> https://greenworks.ordertree.com/gre...-31202365.html
> 
> $12.50 retail lol. Probably costs $2 to make haha.



It uses standard fittings so really you could just go down to Princess Auto or whatever and get a higher quality gun. Personally I might switch the hose to a rubber one, I'm not a fan of that plasticy one they included.

----------


## eblend

Bought myself a new pex expander for my new house build, my first Milwaukee tool.



Had a mail in rebate for a free pipe-cutter as well

----------


## AndyL

Since LG is apparently going to keep my 2 month old monitor for 6-8 weeks to fix it.  :thumbsdown:

----------


## TurboMedic

I had done a similar pressure washer purchase. I have a gasser but its cumbersome, loud and really annoying to pull out to spray something off quickly. I basically just wanted a ready to rinse station by my garage door so I had purchased that same Greenworks (but a Kobalt) washer and put it on the wall, and it sucked. It leaked from the bottom, it was noisy, the gun felt cheap. So I took it back and ended up buying a Karcher K2000 on Kijiji for the same price, its a $400 washer for $100 cash. I took it apart off its rolling frame, got rid of the crappy hose, attached it to 50ft of rubber hose from PA, put up a hose reel, added a gun mount, and plumbed it to the sink in my garage for full time water (and easy to drain for winter).......For relatively cheap I have a quick and easy to use pressure washer setup that works great, much quieter (induction motor and wobble plate pump). Sure its not 2.3GPM, but the number of times I'm doing heavy jobs is minimal, and its just like whipping out the garden hose but better 

Attachment 106622

----------


## andyg16

This is awesome, I really want a set up like this in my garage as well instead of having to wheel out the gasser for quick rinses. I saw a company I think either in the US or UK that had wall mount pressure washers for this purpose. Can't remember the name now but they didn't ship to Canada at the time I was looking into it.

----------


## Team_Mclaren

I think this is number 8 in the fleet, not sure, lost count.... I hope it still runs by the time it gets home...

----------


## 03ozwhip

> I think this is number 8 in the fleet, not sure, lost count.... I hope it still runs by the time it gets home...



I hope you have a bunch of spare engines lying around lol

----------


## phreezee

The fact that it transforms got me.

https://www.lego.com/en-ca/product/optimus-prime-10302

----------


## Toilet_X

> I have far worse nipple clamps than those.



I just want to spread a little awareness on this matter. Dont use metal nipple clamps. I bought some from an old vintage perv-shop and ended up getting tetanus. It was rough, but i pulled through. It's the one's with lead in 'em from the 60's that'll kill ya.

----------


## Xtrema

2 new rears after picking up this gem on Sarcee

----------


## Buster

> 2 new rears after picking up this gem on Sarcee



what the actual fuck?

----------


## 88CRX

> I think this is number 8 in the fleet, not sure, lost count.... I hope it still runs by the time it gets home...



Gotta catch them all!

----------


## Tik-Tok

> I just want to spread a little awareness on this matter. Dont use metal nipple clamps. I bought some from an old vintage perv-shop and ended up getting tetanus. It was rough, but i pulled through. It's the one's with lead in 'em from the 60's that'll kill ya.



Last thing you need is lockjaw during a good art session.

----------


## Buster



----------


## Xtrema

After debating electrifying my old bike, pulled the trigger on this instead. Decent mid grade parts, not bad for $1950 ($1550USD) all in. Took a week from order to arrival from Nevada.




> what the actual fuck?



Everyone at UrbanX north was amused.

----------


## suntan

> 



Can your weak hayun sadam taste buds handle this?

----------


## Buster

> Can your weak hayun sadam taste buds handle this?



I ain't your ordinary whitey

----------


## bjstare

> 2 new rears after picking up this gem on Sarcee



Were you at UrbanX this aft?

----------


## Xtrema

> Were you at UrbanX this aft?



Yes, that was me.

----------


## legendboy

> Can your weak hayun sadam taste buds handle this?



I wish gochujang was more spicy, always have to mix it with stuff. Must have for home steamed dim sum!

----------


## 89coupe



----------


## XylathaneGTR

> I wish gochujang was more spicy, always have to mix it with stuff.



Not so humbleflex on us whiteys.

----------


## 89coupe

> I wish gochujang was more spicy, always have to mix it with stuff. Must have for home steamed dim sum!



Order from here
https://szechuanrestauranttogo.com/menu/

Dried chilli pepper boneless chicken.
Ask for extra peppers.  :Devil:

----------


## bjstare

> Yes, that was me.



I was driving the gx460 that parked beside you.

----------


## ZenOps

6 In 1 PM2.5 PM10 HCHO TVOC CO CO2 Multifunctional Air Quality Monitor.

CO2 levels in the neighborhood were crazy when they were digging fiber line with pressurized water. I swear they were sucking up oxygen like a vacuum bomb.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> I was driving the gx460 that parked beside you.



Hilarious, three of us were there at almost the same time. I was also getting a tire fixed.

----------


## eblend

Bought myself a little bit of wire (100M 300kcmil Armored Cable for new house)



Also bought 6x of these for my radiant floor heating that will be throughout the entire house:

----------


## schurchill39

> Bought myself a little bit of wire (100M 300kcmil Armored Cable for new house)



How many organs did you need to sell for that?

----------


## eblend

> How many organs did you need to sell for that?



I don't know the going rate for organs these days, but it was just under $5k for that.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I don't know the going rate for organs these days, but it was just under $5k for that.



That's about half of what I was expecting.

I vaguely recall you asking for line loss advice somewhere and I hope you got good advice on it because I have seen that wire power a 2,000hp compressor with only 480V.
Top tip: the bend radius on that is horrendous!

----------


## eblend

> That's about half of what I was expecting.
> 
> I vaguely recall you asking for line loss advice somewhere and I hope you got good advice on it because I have seen that wire power a 2,000hp compressor with only 480V.
> Top tip: the bend radius on that is horrendous!



Yah, I posted on an electrical forum and this size was the agreed upon at the end of the day. This size is also what my meter and my main electrical panel max out on, so it should be a direct fit without any adapters.

----------


## ercchry

I take it that’s for grid to panel? ~$16/ft? Ouch, more appreciation for these acreages with the home placed well within the lot boundaries

----------


## eblend

> I take it that’s for grid to panel? ~$16/ft? Ouch, more appreciation for these acreages with the home placed well within the lot boundaries



This is from remote meter to home. There is a separate 4/0 cable from pole transformer to the remote meter just a few meters away from the post.

----------


## ZenOps

USB solar panel off AliE with about 260mm x 260mm panel surface area, $13.

The goal of course is 10 watts (5v 2amp) in bright sunlight.

*Almost* at the point where I can comfortably give these out as Xmas gifts.

----------


## ZenOps

Dockteck 6-in-1 USB-C PD Ethernet Hub with 4K 60Hz HDMI, 1Gbps Ethernet, USB-C Data Port, 100W Power Delivery, 2 USB 3.0

Since the official steam dock has been delayed indefinitely, will try this one instead. Newer, so it likely does not exceed the 15 watts or less that it kind of needs to be.

----------


## Ekliptix

> I had done a similar pressure washer purchase. I have a gasser but its cumbersome, loud and really annoying to pull out to spray something off quickly. I basically just wanted a ready to rinse station by my garage door so I had purchased that same Greenworks (but a Kobalt) washer and put it on the wall, and it sucked. It leaked from the bottom, it was noisy, the gun felt cheap. So I took it back and ended up buying a Karcher K2000 on Kijiji for the same price, its a $400 washer for $100 cash. I took it apart off its rolling frame, got rid of the crappy hose, attached it to 50ft of rubber hose from PA, put up a hose reel, added a gun mount, and plumbed it to the sink in my garage for full time water (and easy to drain for winter).......For relatively cheap I have a quick and easy to use pressure washer setup that works great, much quieter (induction motor and wobble plate pump). Sure its not 2.3GPM, but the number of times I'm doing heavy jobs is minimal, and its just like whipping out the garden hose but better 
> 
> Attachment 106622



Looks awesome, especially because you customized it to work as a wall mount.




> This is awesome, I really want a set up like this in my garage as well instead of having to wheel out the gasser for quick rinses. I saw a company I think either in the US or UK that had wall mount pressure washers for this purpose. Can't remember the name now but they didn't ship to Canada at the time I was looking into it.



There are a few brands out there for the higher GPM stuff. They're all over $1k I think. I'd love one. They also require a 20+ amp breaker. Most garage outlets are only 15 amp, so that's headache.
https://www.amazon.ca/Adams-Pro-Pres...ustomerReviews

Edit: I just remembered you're not allowed to wash your car with soap on your driveway in the city. I just move into town, and have done it once with no one complaining, yet. If they ask, I'm using lemon juice and essential oils.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> Looks awesome, especially because you customized it to work as a wall mount.
> 
> 
> There are a few brands out there for the higher GPM stuff. They're all over $1k I think. I'd love one. They also require a 20+ amp breaker. Most garage outlets are only 15 amp, so that's headache.
> https://www.amazon.ca/Adams-Pro-Pres...ustomerReviews
> 
> Edit: I just remembered you're not allowed to wash your car with soap on your driveway in the city. I just move into town, and have done it once with no one complaining, yet. If they ask, I'm using lemon juice and essential oils.



Technically you can't even rinse your car in the driveway, regardless if the rain would've done the same thing anyways.

----------


## Doozer

> Technically you can't even rinse your car in the driveway, regardless if the rain would've done the same thing anyways.



Actually you can, in Calgary, as long as it's "only water" and the vehicle's "not overly dirty".

https://www.calgary.ca/csps/abs/freq...%2520-%2520FAQ

But honestly it's such fine line that I just don't bother.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

That’s why I like having my driveway/garage behind my house, can’t see me washing unless you’re my two neighbours who don’t care.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Word, front drive homes suck.

----------


## suntan

Well it says on the street. Which is not your driveway.

----------


## Buster

> Word, front drive homes suck.



wrong. I fucking hate back alleys

----------


## jutes

> wrong. I fucking hate back alleys



Back alley, unpaved especially, garages are horrible.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I enjoy the front drive home~ings

----------


## vengie

Best is when you have a front attached and a rear detached garage on an alley.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Best is when you have a front attached and a rear detached garage on an alley.



That's where _The Help_ lives.
Agree.

----------


## 90_Shelby

Paved back alley FTW. They just street swept it this past week, it’s like Christmas!

----------


## Bytem3

Theatre front speaker upgrade, this is the last time I swear

https://www.martinlogan.com/en/product/statement-40xw

----------


## killramos

That is certainly a statement alright

----------


## Tik-Tok

How could I NOT buy this after seeing it?

Note, this isn't for me, but I'm going to sneak it into the firepit at the next BBQ or party I attend.

----------


## killramos

Such a troll face from the colonel too

----------


## suntan

Oh god those are back.

----------


## ExtraSlow

KFC is my religion. I approve of this.

----------


## killramos

I want to buy one for my uncle who camps a lot hahaha.

Gun make some enemies.

----------


## eblend

Bought 43 breakers for my 60 slot Leviton Load Center for the new house. They look so fancy

----------


## Buster

> Bought 43 breakers for my 60 slot Leviton Load Center for the new house. They look so fancy



i need a translation

----------


## Xtrema

> i need a translation



He runs a growop  :Big Grin: 

That is one sexy panel. U doing smart breakers?

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

B r e a k e r a e s t h e t i c s

----------


## zechs

#studentlife

I wish I could be as cool as sentry is, but this car will be nothing like his. Will likely get a small lift with longer but softer springs for surviving the roads of Deadmonton and being more comfy.

For $600, everything works and it even has remote start. Going to cut the rockers out this weekend to practice my body work skillz. Will pay for itself in fuel savings over the dirty max and short daily drives are a pain in the big diesel.

----------


## Sentry

They are fun torquey shitboxes even without a turbo

----------


## gmc72

Just ordered this. I need something to transport my laptop when I go to Kelowna this summer on the bike. Waterproof and will act sort of like a back rest.

----------


## eblend

> He runs a growop 
> 
> That is one sexy panel. U doing smart breakers?



Nah, I thought about it, wasn't really worth the extra $50 per breaker (about extra $2k) to go smart, plus the wifi controller for them. It's a neat idea... Maybe when I win the lotto I can swap them out. 

Translation for Buster if it's still needed, it's an electrical panel for the house, same as any other just little bit more premium and cooler looking, with option for smart breakers to monitor draws, energy use and remote turn off among other things. Has a fancy window and lights to show operation status, and afci gfci leds if those trip. Just an expensive electrical panel.

----------


## killramos

But you didn’t spend the last dollars for it to do anything Special? For
Something that is hidden in a Utility room?

----------


## eblend

> But you didn’t spend the last dollars for it to do anything Special? For
> Something that is hidden in a Utility room?



I like to geek out on things I like. My utility room will be a work of art  :Smilie:  It's also my server room so I will be there often enough. With everything that's going in that room and way I will be doing hydronic heating... It will be my happy place haha

----------


## Buster

> I like to geek out on things I like. My utility room will be a work of art  It's also my server room so I will be there often enough. With everything that's going in that room and way I will be doing hydronic heating... It will be my happy place haha



im like that too. its the same reason i wear fancy panties. it's not for anyone else, just me.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Relatable post.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

My panties are in a twist.
Moist, but still in a twist...

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

Powell flight deck, the strongest board ever made and some super deadly forged titanium Indy's!

----------


## gmc72

Just got these delivered



Should make listening to music when riding better than my current $20 set of headphones.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> Just got these delivered
> 
> 
> 
> Should make listening to music when riding better than my current $20 set of headphones.



I have the previous version of these, and I love em. They're starting to fray at the 3.5mm plug, so I need to replace them soon. Where'd you order them from? I also use em during riding.

----------


## Buster

Ya those get great reviews.

----------


## spikerS

Missed out on the Milwaukee deal, so had to settle for the Dewalt one. Not a bad deal either.

----------


## gmc72

> I have the previous version of these, and I love em. They're starting to fray at the 3.5mm plug, so I need to replace them soon. Where'd you order them from? I also use em during riding.



Amazon. Showed up 2 days later.

----------


## cyra1ax

> Attachment 106865
> 
> Missed out on the Milwaukee deal, so had to settle for the Dewalt one. Not a bad deal either.



I have both of these, they're great. FYI the blower chews through batteries, I get around 7 mins with a 5AH.

----------


## schurchill39

Picked up an 8ft trampoline for my two young kids to help burn off some energy. $100 off right now and the perfect size for a 4 & 2 year old. It was a bit fucky to put together and I got covered in chinesium but the kids are enjoying it so I guess it was worth it?

----------


## Buster

> Picked up an 8ft trampoline for my two young kids to help burn off some energy. $100 off right now and the perfect size for a 4 & 2 year old. It was a bit fucky to put together and I got covered in chinesium but the kids are enjoying it so I guess it was worth it?



New word for me. And of course there is a reddit.

https://www.reddit.com/r/Chinesium/

----------


## suntan

Damn they love their pot metal in China.

----------


## Sentry

Lil baby nitrous kit off a bike guy. 100 bucks, bought it just to have, may or may not use it. 1lb bottle wouldn't be good for full passes but would be awesome for just a little 60ft helper.

----------


## 90_Shelby

I think I still have an old “Sneaky Pete” system kicking around somewhere.

----------


## SkiBum5.0



----------


## Sentry

Nobody needs an assault bow

----------


## killramos

You don’t need an assault bow like that to shoot a deer

----------


## schurchill39

Canada needs to ban high capacity quivers like that. Why does a hunter need that many arrows to shoot a deer?!

----------


## Buster

> Nobody needs an assault bow



speak for yourself

----------


## zechs



----------


## Sentry

Could only handle a week of that N/A Subaru life?

Been wanting to read this forever, found a good condition hardcover:

----------


## zechs

> Could only handle a week of that N/A Subaru life?



If I was not back in school I'd keep it. Widebody WRX? Perfect.

But it has a blown motor. I already have a EJ25 shortblock, so swap it and let'er buck.

Super shame, but I already have the LQ4 swapped Firebird, only one vehicle that runs on premium at a time allowed!

----------


## R-Audi

Probably not the most exciting thing posted on a car forum, but just picked this up. Mid Century Modern Highboard that is ~60-70 years old and a highly sought after designer. Not what I envisioned getting excited about when I was young, but here I am!

----------


## Buster

> Probably not the most exciting thing posted on a car forum, but just picked this up. Mid Century Modern Highboard that is ~60-70 years old and a highly sought after designer. Not what I envisioned getting excited about when I was young, but here I am!



fuck you, where did you get that?

----------


## 88CRX

> Probably not the most exciting thing posted on a car forum, but just picked this up. Mid Century Modern Highboard that is ~60-70 years old and a highly sought after designer. Not what I envisioned getting excited about when I was young, but here I am!



Yea that's sweet.

- old guy

----------


## R-Audi

> fuck you, where did you get that?



It was actually at Bex Vintage for a while, (And part of the owners collection) but listed higher than what I wanted to pay. I was in a month ago and made a cash offer and after it sat a bit longer we ended up meeting somewhere in the middle. I dont often pay retail for my MCM Furniture, but you arent going to come across many Wegner pieces on Kijiji/FB marketplace and it happen to fit perfectly in the alcove in our dining room.

----------


## Buster

> It was actually at Bex Vintage for a while, (And part of the owners collection) but listed higher than what I wanted to pay. I was in a month ago and made a cash offer and after it sat a bit longer we ended up meeting somewhere in the middle. I dont often pay retail for my MCM Furniture, but you arent going to come across many Wegner pieces on Kijiji/FB marketplace and it happen to fit perfectly in the alcove in our dining room.



I've been looking at bar cabinets for a while, but nothing interesting has come up. I might just cave and go get the one I like from Crate and B.

----------


## nismodrifter



----------


## killramos

New coffee grinder. My old cheapo blade grinder stopped turning on this morning ( 15 years not complaining ).

Replaced with a cheapo burr grinder.

Coffee seems good. Mission accomplished.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

^I have that. It's great.

----------


## killramos

It checked a lot of boxes. Including being available in a store today.

----------


## Darell_n

Big purchase today. Can’t even get 18 years out of a bbq without spending $20 on it.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Big purchase today. Can’t even get 18 years out of a bbq without spending $20 on it.



What a piece of shit bbq

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Patio set from Costco since they gave a sale on

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Patio set from Costco since they gave a sale on



Ohhhh details please!!!

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

> Ohhhh details please!!!





Picked up this set at $400 off - https://www.costco.ca/westchester-7-...100812447.html

The bay also has a same on today for patio and furniture

----------


## Gman.45

> Probably not the most exciting thing posted on a car forum, but just picked this up. Mid Century Modern Highboard that is ~60-70 years old and a highly sought after designer. Not what I envisioned getting excited about when I was young, but here I am! 
> 
> Attachment 107003



Very, very nice. Congrats, that's the sort of thing I appreciate more now that I'm closing in on 50 too.

----------


## rage2

Also installed one of those fancy side mount direct drive openers. Can’t believe how quiet they are.

----------


## vengie

OoOoOo! I like that.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> Also installed one of those fancy side mount direct drive openers. Can’t believe how quiet they are.



You don’t want to give your kids heads up when you come home?

----------


## jutes

Merry Christmas!

----------


## rage2

> Merry Christmas!



They’re Juneteenth lights. Have some respect.

----------


## Buster

> Also installed one of those fancy side mount direct drive openers. Can’t believe how quiet they are.



You need to throw a light tint onto those windows.

----------


## killramos

And the lights

----------


## bjstare

> You need to throw a light tint onto those windows.



And wrap the door in xpel stealth.

----------


## Buster

> And the lights



As you know it is not my nature to be critical, so I didn't want to mention the flaccid lights.

----------


## gmc72

Just had these delivered:



Hopefully they work ok.

----------


## JfuckinC

are those for a rave under a bridge?

----------


## killramos

Fucking skids

----------


## 90_Shelby

Maybe a security guard at Best Buy?

----------


## gmc72

> are those for a rave under a bridge?



 :Smilie: 




> Maybe a security guard at Best Buy?



 :Confused: 

Nope, motorcycle pants.

----------


## SJW

I've decided to build a chronograph.

----------


## Buster

> Nope, motorcycle pants.



They just don't know any better

----------


## benyl

> You need to throw a light tint onto those windows.



I'm surprised you can see the door.

----------


## killramos

The windows give it away. Hence the tint.

----------


## 90_Shelby

> Nope, motorcycle pants.



That makes more sense

----------


## Buster

> I'm surprised you can see the door.



What door?

----------


## suntan

> And wrap the door in xpel stealth.



Need to ceramic coat the siding.

----------


## Ekliptix

Ordered new parts for my 2004 GMC 2500 HD.

Shocks.


And a front end kit.

----------


## ZenOps

Walfos brand spatula and can opener. Because this is not a time to be wasting food, gotta scrape every last little bit.

----------


## 90_Shelby

> Ordered new parts for my 2004 GMC 2500 HD.
> 
> Shocks.
> 
> 
> And a front end kit.




No weed wacker?

----------


## Ekliptix

I got one. I’ll try that fancy edging out. And report back.

----------


## nismodrifter

I always always check the Hot Wheels section at Superstore when going for a diaper run (they are in the same area of store).

These are what I've purchased over the past year or so.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Ready to head to race wars

----------


## brucebanner

Better be careful launching that thing or you'll end up on your back!

----------


## Sentry



----------


## dirtsniffer



----------


## vengie

Your knobs are the wrong color

----------


## Ekliptix

20% off Knockaround sunglasses. Discount code CUSTOMKNOCKS. I've had few sets years ago, but not recently. Recommended, great value. They even have an 8 pack mystery box of glasses.

----------


## Xtrema

> Attachment 107068
> 
> Also installed one of those fancy side mount direct drive openers. Cant believe how quiet they are.



Who did if for you and how long is the wait? I am looking for a door replacement this summer as well.

----------


## Doozer

> 20% off Knockaround sunglasses. Discount code CUSTOMKNOCKS. I've had few sets years ago, but not recently. Recommended, great value. They even have an 8 pack mystery box of glasses.



I actually need a couple spare pairs to keep in the vehicles. Current ones are getting all scratched. 

I didn't see an 8-pack box, but they had a 4-pack for half price so maybe that's the same thing. $55USD for 4 random pairs, I guess we'll see what comes.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Attachment 107238



Poor!

----------


## Ekliptix

> I actually need a couple spare pairs to keep in the vehicles. Current ones are getting all scratched. 
> 
> I didn't see an 8-pack box, but they had a 4-pack for half price so maybe that's the same thing. $55USD for 4 random pairs, I guess we'll see what comes.



You're right, it's 4 pair not 8. I miss read the details.https://knockaround.com/products/knock-box
I'd rather just order the ones I want and pay the per-pair price.

----------


## Doozer

> You're right, it's 4 pair not 8. I miss read the details.https://knockaround.com/products/knock-box
> I'd rather just order the ones I want and pay the per-pair price.



BORING. 

You'll be jelly when you see me rolling in my hot pink "old lady" frames with purple lenses.

----------


## nismodrifter

Went to Dollarama to find one thing, left with these. The Meguiars Water Magnets are great, sell for $19 at Canadian Tire. Found at Dollarama today for $4. The Turtle Wax ones were also $4, and are massive, will give them a try.

----------


## bjstare

Driving a Ferrari to shop at dollarama is amazing.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Driving a Ferrari to shop at dollarama is amazing.



That does look an awful lot like Connolly leather.

----------


## zechs

New (to me) 4L80 to replace the Firebird's that I screwed up. Very happy with the price, hopefully its not hooped.

----------


## vengie

> Driving a Ferrari to shop at dollarama is amazing.



That's how it's done. 

Also Dollarama is incredible.

----------


## Buster

> Also Dollarama is incredible.



go on...

----------


## G-ZUS

> Driving a Ferrari to shop at dollarama is amazing.



That's Boujee

----------


## vengie

> go on...



The deals, the things you can buy.
Brand name things for a fraction of the price.

See above water magnet for $4, compared at $19 at CDN tire.

----------


## schurchill39

There are definitely some diamonds in the rough there for sure. I'm surprised every time I go in there. Don't get me wrong, its 80% complete garbage but there's a solid 20% of good stuff most people would be willing to pay regular prices for.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I prefer "your dollar store with more" in Airdrie, but yeah Dollarama has some good stuff. Good for kids crafts, good for kids parties, honestly good for lots of kids stuff.

----------


## npham

Lowes had the mower for 100 bucks off and if you add enough random crap you get a dynamic coupon for 80 bucks off 1500 or something.

----------


## Ekliptix

I have both of those, same ones. Plus the snow blower.
They work GREAT. You'll be happy with 'em.

PS, if you use the blower for snow in the winter, you'll notice you'll get static charge shocks in your hand. It think it's the snow dust makes a static charge. It'll freak you out.

----------


## jampack

> Lowes had the mower for 100 bucks off and if you add enough random crap you get a dynamic coupon for 80 bucks off 1500 or something.



EGOs are amazing. You will never go wrong with them. I have our mower for 7 almost 8 years now and it still works like a charm. The only problem I have right now is I need to sharpen the blades lol.

----------


## npham

Tested the leaf blower and she's a heavy bitch. The neck/shoulder strap is actually pretty useful too. I won't be able to test the mower for another week or so when the sod grows in a bit more.

----------


## Tik-Tok

It's the battery that makes it heavy. When I first bought my Greenworks set I had a 2ah and 4ah battery. The 2 was MUCH better to work with for everything except the mower. I have two 4ah ones now, and the hedge trimmer is a serious bitch to handle with it.

----------


## npham

Yea the battery is a 5Ah one, so it's quite hefty. Rather have a blower that's overkill than one that struggles, so this is the trade off.

----------


## sabad66

Can’t fit two paddle boards along with all our other crap when we go on day trips. This should help.

----------


## gmc72

Picked this up while I was down south last week:



Saved about $150. Going to try it out later this week.

----------


## shakalaka

That looks awesome, I've contemplated it a couple of times but always end up not going ahead due to having the com system built into my current one and not wanting to do away with it.

----------


## gmc72

> That looks awesome, I've contemplated it a couple of times but always end up not going ahead due to having the com system built into my current one.



Yeah, I have to mount my system to this one, but that's not that big a deal as they gave me a mount for the Cardo with it. Also, mine has a different visor. I was surprised how easily it went on, Usually I have a hard time with full helmets, but this one isn't that bad.

----------


## sabad66

Ordered this yesterday and it shipped this morning. But then I noticed they had it on for 25% off today so I sent them an email asking if they could match and within 30 mins I had an email reply showing a credit back on my card. Amazing customer service.

----------


## birdman86

Got a steal of a deal on a Dewalt DCST972X1. $350 including a 9Ah Flexvolt battery from a tractor dealership where it was just collecting dust for a year. I was skeptical it would ever compare to a gas powered trimmer especially given how bad the cheapo 20V dewalt trimmer I have for the house is, but having tested this one around a pump sites it shredded 18" grass/kochia/lambs quarters like it wasn't even there. Its lighter, it doesn't vibrate much, its balanced way nicer, and its silent as soon as you drop the trigger. I still can't believe how good this thing works!

----------


## bjstare

> Ordered this yesterday and it shipped this morning. But then I noticed they had it on for 25% off today so I sent them an email asking if they could match and within 30 mins I had an email reply showing a credit back on my card. Amazing customer service.



Thanks for posting this, I picked one up. Came yesterday.

----------


## Buster

I've got about 4 thermapens that I just leave lying around all of the time.

----------


## bjstare

If that’s not a weird flex, idk what is.

----------


## killramos

I bought a half dozen last year and gave them to everyone in my family along with a chart so they stop asking me when meat is ready.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> If that’s not a weird flex, idk what is.



That's a great flex. Those are good items.

- - - Updated - - -

I have the cheap lavatools version.

----------


## suntan

I bought one years ago back when they shipped them from the UK and it took forever. Bought a Pop one for the trailer a couple of weeks back.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> I bought a half dozen last year and gave them to everyone in my family along with a chart so they stop asking me when meat is ready.



"The meat is cooked when there's zero moisture in it." -my inlaws

----------


## killramos

Do we have the same in laws?

----------


## bjstare

Exactly how my MIL cooks chicken.

----------


## AndyL

I make bad choices  :Smilie:  Just what I need a project!

----------


## Buster

> I make bad choices  Just what I need a project!



thats super cool!

----------


## ExtraSlow

New hinges.

----------


## TomcoPDR

Let’s see the Yeti collection

----------


## ExtraSlow

I am not a hipster. Coleman is my cooler brand.

----------


## ZenOps

Bought months ago: Canvas sunshade for patio. Looking now: Triple the price, probably all being shipped to Europe right about now.

Should have bought airconditioner three years ago - missed opportunity.

----------


## brucebanner

Was due for a new pair of money makers

----------


## Doozer

> I actually need a couple spare pairs to keep in the vehicles. Current ones are getting all scratched. 
> 
> I didn't see an 8-pack box, but they had a 4-pack for half price so maybe that's the same thing. $55USD for 4 random pairs, I guess we'll see what comes.



Update - the mystery pack arrived today (~20 days after ordering)! Just did the unboxing so here's a pic.

Pretty much what I expected. A pink throwaway pair and 3 usable options of completely different styles.

None are styles that I would've selected by choice but that was part of the point; I wanted to try out some different looks. I may even throw on the peach/pink ones now and then to mix it up!  :Pimpin': 



EDIT: Just realized the pink ones with the blue bag are actually non-polarized (the rest are polarized) so whatever that option was they weren't really going to be used anyway, so I'm glad it was the pink ones!

----------


## Rocket1k78

Bunch of buddies got into DB a couple years ago and i finally caved

----------


## vengie

Had a long time friend paint some new office art for me

----------


## Tik-Tok

I quite like the first one.

----------


## birdman86

» Click image for larger version

Got sick of using dads cheapo Mastercraft 1/2" impact to pull flats off the pivots so picked this DCF921 up at KMS. Price came out $60 below the posted price too so that was a bonus, I think most of their cordless tools are on sale right now fyi.

330 ft lbs torque vs. 150 on the Mastercraft. I thought about getting the bigger 700 ft lb one but they're releasing a new high torque 1/2" model soon so figure this will hold me over until then.

----------


## ZenOps

Hibiscus on clearance from superstore, obviously they are neglecting to water them now.

----------


## Inzane

> Picked this up while I was down south last week:
> 
> Attachment 107428
> 
> Saved about $150. Going to try it out later this week.



Looks like Cobra Commander.

----------


## AndyL

A helmet that fits my massive noggin - that didn't cost 700$+ anyway. lol

----------


## ExtraSlow

Dirt cheap amazon backpack with fancy floral print. $43 for a 40L daypack. Chinese brand go4free. Very few features, which was exactly what I wanted. Lightweight and folds away small. I don't have high expectations on durability, but initial inspection shows solid materials and construction. Won't get mistaken for anyone else's bag either....

----------


## Doozer

> Too lazy to post a real pic. I know how much beyond recommends Nissan.
> 
> Attachment 106354



In spite of Beyond's overwhelming hatred of Nissan, we had to get one too. Not the best pic but I'm amazed how roomy the Rogues have gotten. I was a little surprised she picked it over the RAV but if the wife's happy then I'm happy.

----------


## gmc72

Nice. The new Rogue's look nice, that's for sure.

----------


## eblend

> In spite of Beyond's overwhelming hatred of Nissan, we had to get one too. Not the best pic but I'm amazed how roomy the Rogues have gotten. I was a little surprised she picked it over the RAV but if the wife's happy then I'm happy.



Nice. I like the new ones, and I was one of the people who hates Nissan styling for the last 20 years...except for the GT-R

- - - Updated - - -

Got myself one of these. Looking forward to some wireless android auto.



Bought on Amazon.com, came out to like $140 cad all in or so.

----------


## Buster

> Bought on Amazon.com, came out to like $140 cad all in or so.



oh cool, are these new?

----------


## eblend

> oh cool, are these new?



These came out like 6 month or so ago, were always sold out, but seems like they are coming back to stock in most places in the states. I don't think they sell them here yet for some reason, or at least haven't seen.

There are some others made by other companies, but this one is officially supported by Google and works great apparently.

----------


## Doozer

> Nice. I like the new ones, and I was one of the people who hates Nissan styling for the last 20 years...except for the GT-R



Thanks, it seems like they've made some pretty big strides lately and they're a lot more competitive in the SUV marketplace than I was expecting.




> Got myself one of these. Looking forward to some wireless android auto.
> 
> Bought on Amazon.com, came out to like $140 cad all in or so.



Nice, do they have them for CarPlay too? 

The new Nissan has it built in, but my car I have to plug in like a pleb.

----------


## eblend

> Nice, do they have them for CarPlay too?



Sorry I have no idea. Android 4 life yo!

----------


## suntan

There's a zillion of those adapters.

e.g. https://cplay2air.com/

Reviews: https://www.youtube.com/c/CarPlayLife

----------


## jutes

> In spite of Beyond's overwhelming hatred of Nissan, we had to get one too. Not the best pic but I'm amazed how roomy the Rogues have gotten. I was a little surprised she picked it over the RAV but if the wife's happy then I'm happy.
> ]



Nicccce. Local Nissan can’t keep new stock. They must be doing something right?

----------


## vengie



----------


## killramos

If that’s not a big swinging dick I don’t know what is.

----------


## jutes

> []



I see your PXGs



And raise you a tiger slayer



Those PXGs are money, youll love them. The sound of the driver is like nothing elsefor the better.

----------


## Sentry

I was really goddamn drunk last night when I bought this, but it still seems like a good idea. Those weeds gon learn

----------


## ExtraSlow

Burning weeds is good relaxation.

----------


## zechs

Decided the rust bucket hatch was a bit too white trash even for a student.

----------


## zechs

Guess I'll just make this thread my own purchase thread. A one owner GC8 2.5RS came up for sale, one of the mintest I've seen in Alberta short of people who had low mile cream puffs. I've owned a couple of these and they are quite literally my favourite daily driver ever (for poor folk).



I think I'm going to sell the black Impreza and daily this instead. Its just such a better driving experience, and these are appreciating in value rapidly.

----------


## JfuckinC

I always watch kijiji for GC8’s (among the 20 other cars I have alerts for). I love them! I’d love to build an over the top RSTi.. have fun with it

----------


## zechs

> .. have fun with it



Honestly considering restoring it. Not right away, but I need to do a more thorough inspection for rust (I put it up on ramps and its clean as far as I can tell).

Definitely going "restomod" route with what I consider a period correct build from the 2000's (with added modern creature comforts). I won't do anything that is irreversible though.

Found a new/old stock act lightweight flywheel for it already (clutch is toast) for dirt cheap. Going to replace all possible wear items as I dig into the car with each repair/upgrade.

----------


## Toilet_X

Piecing together this lil beauty. M4 tech 1 slip on with a dominator mid pipe. Its all comin together fellas.

----------


## 90_Shelby

> Honestly considering restoring it. Not right away, but I need to do a more thorough inspection for rust (I put it up on ramps and its clean as far as I can tell).
> 
> .



Is that not rust in the picture? Rear drivers quarter panel, just above the bumper?

----------


## zechs

> Is that not rust in the picture? Rear drivers quarter panel, just above the bumper?



That rust comes preinstalled, if you know GC8 Subarus, that's considered clean haha

Easy enough fix anyways, just a little surface rust. Between rocks/salt, no mudflaps, and the bumper rubbing in that spot they all have that there unless its a summer only car.

----------


## eblend

Got myself a generator to tie me over on my construction site until I get full power, which might not be until next year.

Can run off gasoline, propane and nat gas. Will run off propane for now and use it as backup generator for the whole house on nat gas later. The well pump has been installed as well so I can now pump water out from the well as needed, like to seed my septic field with some grass.

----------


## nismodrifter

Corded.

----------


## JfuckinC

> Corded.



return it quick!! get a dewalt 20V and you'll never want another saw again

----------


## Doozer

> return it quick!! get a dewalt 20V and you'll never want another saw again



I think that Ryobi is a good saw. But I actually got the DeWalt 20V cordless for Christmas and have to agree that it's a dream. But, it's also a sizeable chunk of change compared to a corded one.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

That's already a DeWalt.
Green is the new yellow.

----------


## nismodrifter

> return it quick!! get a dewalt 20V and you'll never want another saw again



its for rare use only. I am really not a fan of any battery systems/having to charge shit/battery going obsolete (my biggest worry). At $99 I am happy. It will last me a lifetime.

----------


## ExtraSlow

There is a beauty to corded tools. I approve.

----------


## The_Penguin

> Burning weeds is good relaxation.



Can make a great searing tool for Sous Vide steaks too.

----------


## vengie

A few places I could post these, but here will do. 
Can confirm, Covid prices still in effect.

----------


## Tik-Tok

The only time I've been happy about Covid prices, when I sold my hot tub, lol.

----------


## killramos

People buy used hot tubs?

----------


## Swank

> People buy used hot tubs?



People buy used things?

----------


## arcticcat522

> People buy used hot tubs?



Got over 6 k for our used one I sold 4 years ago....pre covid price

----------


## Buster

Got a foldable rogue fitness wall mount rack

https://www.roguecanada.ca/rogue-r-3...all-mount-rack

----------


## nismodrifter

oooh I like that.

----------


## SJW

Making me a swiss chronograph.

----------


## Doozer

> 



Forgive my lifting ignorance, but does that actually save you a lot of space? I mean you still need the bars and weights and mats or whatever accessories, wouldn't they be all piled up in the room anyway?

----------


## Darell_n

Perfectly engineered for nearly inaudible music at 1:00am in a dead quiet campground. I really appreciate the finesse of total analog systems in this day and age.

----------


## jutes

> Got a foldable rogue fitness wall mount rack
> 
> https://www.roguecanada.ca/rogue-r-3...all-mount-rack



How long will the cost of that contraption make sense vs a local gym membership where you have access to all equipment, not to mention eye candy?

----------


## JfuckinC

> Making me a swiss chronograph.



Thats a nice bezel/face, what kind is it? (not a huge watch guy)

Do you make watches for other people ever?

----------


## Buster

> How long will the cost of that contraption make sense vs a local gym membership where you have access to all equipment, not to mention eye candy?



i have both, but this is actually going to be used more for mobility work and stretching than lifting.

- - - Updated - - -




> Forgive my lifting ignorance, but does that actually save you a lot of space? I mean you still need the bars and weights and mats or whatever accessories, wouldn't they be all piled up in the room anyway?



I also got this:

https://www.roguecanada.ca/rogue-fold-up-utility-bench

----------


## vengie

> Forgive my lifting ignorance, but does that actually save you a lot of space? I mean you still need the bars and weights and mats or whatever accessories, wouldn't they be all piled up in the room anyway?



Rogue has wicked setups that store everything on the wall when not in use. 

It's quite slick really. 

Nice purchase 
@Buster

----------


## SJW

> Thats a nice bezel/face, what kind is it? (not a huge watch guy)
> 
> Do you make watches for other people ever?



Its a daytona style case. The dial is generic with my logo. I can make anyone a watch just pay the fuck up.

Source https://www.ebay.ca/str/swissmadetim....m47492.l74602

----------


## brucebanner

> Forgive my lifting ignorance, but does that actually save you a lot of space? I mean you still need the bars and weights and mats or whatever accessories, wouldn't they be all piled up in the room anyway?



Yes. 

The variable is how you store your bar(s) & weights

----------


## riander5

> Got a foldable rogue fitness wall mount rack
> 
> https://www.roguecanada.ca/rogue-r-3...all-mount-rack



Nice. I got the monster lite rack... and regret not getting a wall one for folding. Gyad damn it

----------


## Doozer

> Yes. 
> 
> The variable is how you store your bar(s) & weights



Yeah that's kinda my point and I'm still not sure I see the benefit. Unless they're all stored on the wall too?

----------


## Swank

> How long will the cost of that contraption make sense vs a local gym membership where you have access to all equipment, not to mention eye candy?



For myself, working out was often more palatable when you cut out the commute to and from the gym, I loved my home gym for that. No room for the same set up in my current house but I only moved due to getting a new job and that includes full access to the massive gym on site, so once again the commuting for gym is almost eliminated, except for the occasional weekend workout. So if you factor in using the home gym 5 days a week vs 1-2 gym trips a week then financially (and physically) it makes the most sense (unless you're dying for the eye candy haha), plus the resale value on that kind of stuff has been high in my experience.

----------


## Gman.45

> I see your PXGs
> 
> Attachment 107938
> 
> And raise you a tiger slayer
> 
> Attachment 107939
> 
> Those PXGs are money, youll love them. The sound of the driver is like nothing elsefor the better.



You left handed Jutes?

----------


## brucebanner

> Yeah that's kinda my point and I'm still not sure I see the benefit. Unless they're all stored on the wall too?



Yeah, there's different kinds of low profile storage systems. Rogue also offers that.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> Yeah that's kinda my point and I'm still not sure I see the benefit. Unless they're all stored on the wall too?



Wall mounted plate and bar storage is usually a common purchase alongside these racks.

----------


## jutes

> You left handed Jutes?



Yup, was hoping to pick up the Kirkland wedges on sale, but none in lefty.  :Frown:

----------


## vengie

> Yup, was hoping to pick up the Kirkland wedges on sale, but none in lefty.



Send me PM 
@jutes
 .
They are $139 at the cross iron mills location. 
I can grab you some and ship.

----------


## 4WARNED

Wife really missed her white 2015 Jeep SRT. So i found her another white one.....sort of....comes home tomorrow. maybe she won't notice the blower whine or poor mileage.

----------


## vengie

Probably the most sensible choice for a new vehicle. 
@90_Shelby
 approved.

----------


## 90_Shelby

> Wife really missed her white 2015 Jeep SRT. So i found her another white one.....sort of....comes home tomorrow. maybe she won't notice the blower whine or poor mileage.



Nice choice!!! 

You'll love it, they're absolute monsters!

----------


## littledan

Enjoy the endless fun associated with FCA product ownership....

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Enjoy the endless fun associated with FCA product ownership....



I still don't know anyone who has a Grand Cherokee or Ram who really has any problems with it. What am I missing? Mind you my next truck may end up being a political purchase so maybe I'll get a chance to find out haha

----------


## Buster

> Enjoy the endless fun associated with FCA product ownership....



free white oakleys?

----------


## SkiBum5.0

> I still don't know anyone who has a Grand Cherokee or Ram who really has any problems with it. What am I missing? Mind you my next truck may end up being a political purchase so maybe I'll get a chance to find out haha



Every RAM has a manifold tick….all of them. I’m pretty sure you can set your watch to it

----------


## Darell_n

> Every RAM has a manifold tick….all of them. I’m pretty sure you can set your watch to it



Mine is 8 yrs old with zero issues, previous was 10 and all good. Broken manifold studs is a Ford problem now.

----------


## ercchry

Its more so the approach to problems, not the fact that they have problems that makes it a painful experience 

ie. rubicon drank 1qt of oil for every tank of gas they put me on a oil consumption test for 6 months where I could only add oil at this singular dealership also meaning I could not go more than 1 tank of gas away from this dealership for 6 months. At the end of 6 months they had inconclusive data and ya know, thats actually within spec! Didnt find out anything further as I gave up and traded it in for a ford!

Yup, ford had issues too, spun a bearing at 30k kms dropped it off on a Friday, on Monday it had a brand new long block in it, no BS with proof of oil changes or anything else. Just a new motor in a timely manner, done

----------


## dirtsniffer

^option 3. Buy a reliable truck vehicle from GM

----------


## 90_Shelby

Here we go again.........

And the interiors are trash, 100% unsymmetrical plastic garbage!




> Enjoy the endless fun associated with FCA product ownership....



When the FCA product has a Hellcat engine in it, the fun is literally endless, every single time I drive it!

----------


## killramos

Play Chrysler games. Win Chrysler prizes.

----------


## Buster

for the record, I've never have any problem, ever, with an FCA.

----------


## Rocket1k78

> Here we go again.........
> 
> And the interiors are trash, 100% unsymmetrical plastic garbage!



Cousin just picked up a 2022-3500 AT4 and yeah that interior is garbage

----------


## 4WARNED

There was a certain suv back in 1992 (gmc typhoon) that left a lasting impression on me when I got a ride in one as a young kid working at a car wash. 
I put the trackhawk in the same category. This is the modern day typhoon to me and I’m lucky enough to get one. 




> Here we go again.........
> And the interiors are trash, 100% unsymmetrical plastic garbage!
> When the FCA product has a Hellcat engine in it, the fun is literally endless, every single time I drive it!

----------


## 90_Shelby

> Cousin just picked up a 2022-3500 AT4 and yeah that interior is garbage




I have no idea what vehicle a 2022-3500 AT4 is.  :dunno:  

Is it Hellcat powered?

----------


## Buster

> There was a certain suv back in 1992 (gmc typhoon) that left a lasting impression on me when I got a ride in one as a young kid working at a car wash. 
> I put the trackhawk in the same category. This is the modern day typhoon to me and I’m lucky enough to get one.



Typhoons and Syclones were decades ahead of their time. I knew they were cool even when they were new.

----------


## npham

> for the record, I've never have any problem, ever, with an FCA.



That's because your wife won't let you back into their stores after the infamous incident of taking her to the poor people car store.

----------


## killramos

Sounds like it’s all working out

----------


## eblend

Broke down and decided to buy a set of cordless tools, despite having most of these as corded already. The convenience itself it worth it. Got a brushless combo kit, and bought a brad nailer + grinder as well.

----------


## Swank

My wife's latest purchase for this bday boy, great match to the arcade1up cabinet she got me for Christmas.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Broke down and decided to buy a set of cordless tools, despite having most of these as corded already. The convenience itself it worth it. Got a brushless combo kit, and bought a brad nailer + grinder as well.



Now Rigid is also green?!¡!?
Pick a fuckin lane, Boys!

----------


## never

> Now Rigid is also green?!¡!?
> Pick a fuckin lane, Boys!



It’s just the lighting.

----------


## killramos

What’s extra funny is they are all made by the same people and all use different incompatible batteries

----------


## gmc72

> What’s extra funny is they are all made by the same people and all use different incompatible batteries



Now there's a universal battery:
https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/all-b...B&gclsrc=aw.ds

----------


## spike98

> Now there's a universal battery:
> https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/all-b...B&gclsrc=aw.ds



This is for Canadian tire brands only. Useless for ridgid or any other tool for that matter.

----------


## killramos

“Universal”

----------


## ercchry

These are on sale at sport check, pretty sweet

----------


## Buster



----------


## killramos

> These are on sale at sport check, pretty sweet



Weird flex to post your wife’s toys on here but hey good for her!

----------


## ExtraSlow

Happy wife, happy life?

----------


## Tik-Tok

How well does it work (for advertised purposes)? I'm needing to use a roller more and more these days.

----------


## ercchry

> How well does it work (for advertised purposes)? I'm needing to use a roller more and more these days.



It’s pretty awesome, I’m finding I’m getting way more cracks out of the old back vs the previously most awesome one I had (trigger point in black, aka firm)

The one thing I find tricky though is it’s kinda slippery so I need to be pretty balanced or it slides away

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> ...
> 
> The one thing I find tricky though is it’s kinda *slippery* so I need to be pretty balanced or it slides away



Sounds like wifey needs to learn to wipe down the equipment after she uses it.
LoL!

----------


## killramos

It’s called respect

----------


## Sentry

For my GF for christmas. Probably gonna find something to put in it too. Ring?  :ROFL!:

----------


## bjstare

> For my GF for christmas. Probably gonna find something to put in it too. Ring?



It’s gonna take a long time to fill that thing.

----------


## Sentry

Looks like pineapples on the menu boys

----------


## ercchry

> Sounds like wifey needs to learn to wipe down the equipment after she uses it.
> LoL!



I already explained to her it wasnt a sybian when I first brought it home, but girls will be girls

----------


## Darell_n

Plastic can toppers. I feel like Ive been born again, snaps on tight and is a game changer camping with young kids.

----------


## killramos

Yea my daughter is always spilling her beer all over the place like some kind of fool.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Hard liquor in an insulated coffee go-mug is the real alcoholic parenting solution.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I don't get it... Does the can slide in there and then the top sticks on?
Or, do you pour from one perfectly adequate vessel to another that has a plastic mouth?

----------


## Darell_n

> I don't get it... Does the can slide in there and then the top sticks on?
> Or, do you pour from one perfectly adequate vessel to another that has a plastic mouth?



The top just sticks on any can and holds enough pressure to keep the carbonation in. Kids like to leave half full soda cans all over and it ends up attracting too many little flying assholes.

----------


## Disoblige

PenisMan, it is perfect for you so you have the comforts of a plastic bottle opening on your lips as you are so accustomed to.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Ha ! I walked into that one!

----------


## HHURICANE1

Got it for $130 at Rona. They forgot to take the shelf tag off. It was supposed to be $210. Once in a while it pays to aimlessly wander around a store. Bare tool alone is usually at least this much.

----------


## arcticcat522

Love the clearance rack. I'm a sucker for a deal. Went camping one time, need to have this.



$63 after using my CT money

----------


## Chester

Corner lot life should be a bit easier on my body this winter lol

----------


## ExtraSlow

That Coleman grille is actually pretty decent. A buddy has one and it's not bad at all.

----------


## arcticcat522

> That Coleman grille is actually pretty decent. A buddy has one and it's not bad at all.



Who cares about red knobs when the whole dam thing is red.....it looks pretty, if nothing else

----------


## vengie

Those Coleman grills are wicked.
We have one in the trailer and bust it out every trip. 
Pretty much everyone wants to use it.

----------


## schocker

> Corner lot life should be a bit easier on my body this winter lol



That is a nice unit. I had better get on ordering my single stage soon before I forget and it goes out of stock like last winter.

----------


## Chester

> That is a nice unit. I had better get on ordering my single stage soon before I forget and it goes out of stock like last winter.



Exactly why I bought early this year. Although the store manager at rona did say they have a lot more in stock because the shortage last year. Don't trust the online stock numbers.

----------


## Ekliptix

Ego makes good stuff. I have the mid level snowblower. I'm a fan.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Compressor in the shop fridge packed it in, so the kitchen gets an upgrade and the garage gets the hand-me-down.

----------


## 89coupe

https://wattslights.com/

Finally pulled the trigger

----------


## ThePenIsMightier



----------


## vengie

Watt did they cost?

----------


## 89coupe

> Watt did they cost?



$3200

----------


## vengie

Geez that's actually quite reasonable. Less than I would have expected.

----------


## Darell_n

> $3200



What is the warranty like? Mainly for the controller.

----------


## 89coupe

> Geez that's actually quite reasonable. Less than I would have expected.



They have a fall special on, 30% off regular price.

----------


## 89coupe

> What is the warranty like? Mainly for the controller.



5 years
Lights have a 50000 hour lifespan

----------


## Darell_n

> 5 years
> Lights have a 50000 hour lifespan



Every LED has a 50,000 hr lifespan, none have lasted a 1/4 that long. 5 years is alright, still seems like a ludicrous amount of money for Christmas lights, but I can see the appeal as I get older.

----------


## 89coupe

> Every LED has a 50,000 hr lifespan, none have lasted a 1/4 that long. 5 years is alright, still seems like a ludicrous amount of money for Christmas lights, but I can see the appeal as I get older.



Yeh, I’m sick of putting up lights every year.

----------


## Rocket1k78

> $3200



Do you know how many linear ft you got for that? We went gemstone a couple months ago and it was 4800 for front and back 215ft. If anyone is looking at gemstones their prices vary huge within their list of distributors, we had one quote as high as $6700 for the same 215ft




> Every LED has a 50,000 hr lifespan, none have lasted a 1/4 that long. 5 years is alright, still seems like a ludicrous amount of money for Christmas lights, but I can see the appeal as I get older.



The wife wanted them a few years ago but i was a hard no because like you its an insane amount for xmas lights but as i aged i saw the appeal lol

----------


## 89coupe

> Do you know how many linear ft you got for that? We went gemstone a couple months ago and it was 4800 for front and back 215ft. If anyone is looking at gemstones their prices vary huge within their list of distributors, we had one quote as high as $6700 for the same 215ft
> 
> 
> The wife wanted them a few years ago but i was a hard no because like you its an insane amount for xmas lights but as i aged i saw the appeal lol



It doesn’t mention linear feet but for reference, gemstone was over $4k

Also Watts offered to do full wrap to end of each peak on my house at the front. Some of the front peaks side run 1/3 of the way on the sides of the home.

Gemstone only did 6’ wraps, Watts went to the very end for me.

My house has 9 front edges and 8 sides to complete the full front half of the home.

----------


## XylathaneGTR

> Do you know how many linear ft you got for that? We went gemstone a couple months ago and it was 4800 for front and back 215ft. If anyone is looking at gemstones their prices vary huge within their list of distributors, we had one quote as high as $6700 for the same 215ft



Interesting - mind sharing who you used / quoted from? I'm interested as well for the same reasons; hate hate hate putting christmas lights up, but wife wants to see lights every year.

----------


## you&me

> Interesting - mind sharing who you used / quoted from? I'm interested as well for the same reasons; *hate hate hate putting christmas lights up, but wife wants to see lights every year.*



I'm in the same boat - wife and kids love lights, but there's zero chance I'm putting them up. 

I'd probably look at it differently if we were in our forever home, but I can't justify the permanent LED cost. I found the right middle ground is paying someone to put them up / take them down every year. I think the cost was ~$250 for up & down and the lights themselves were ~$200. Sure, I can't make my house pink on Valentine's day or any of the other cheesy use cases, but I also give less than zero fucks about that too. So, win-win...

----------


## 88CRX

Those Gem Stone lights GMG's. 

Tons on our street and everyone has to justify paying big $$'s for them by running them every single night on some different colour setting. Queen dies, lets run them blue-red-white flashing for a week! Yaaa!

----------


## Buster

Gem Stone lights will be viewed as "very 2020" in the not-too-distant future.

----------


## Euro_Trash

Gemstones are one of the best purchases we made for our house, no ragrets

----------


## JfuckinC

I don't think so. They're pretty nice if you don't use tacky fluctuating colors.

----------


## killramos

On this topic anyone have a line on someone who will put up lights for you? Potentially in a package deal where I can buy new lights from them?

I would like to put some up this year, but dont have nearly enough for my place so would need to buy lights anyway. Would prefer it not look lame builder grade but a more classic appearance that I can just plug into my Lutron system?

----------


## nismodrifter

> Gem Stone lights will be viewed as "very 2020" in the not-too-distant future.



This is already the case. 

I went to CDN tire at season end, stocked up on the longest strings of soft white NOMA lights they had in stock (100 lights/ string I believe?) and I'll call it a day. Will do trees and some parts of my house. Total cost ~$120ish. Total time, maybe a few hours?
6g for Xmas lights? Lol.

----------


## suntan

> Those Gem Stone lights GMG's. 
> 
> Tons on our street and everyone has to justify paying big $$'s for them by running them every single night on some different colour setting. Queen dies, lets run them blue-red-white flashing for a week! Yaaa!



There's a couple a couple blocks down that has theirs on all the time with all sorts of crazy colour combinations.

The wife is damned hot though, so I'll accept it.

----------


## SJW

Picked up for $500 bucks. Needs motor work. 3 hours worth. Wifey can rip.

----------


## schurchill39

I got Gemstones this year and love them. Also no ragerts here. We mostly have them on the architectural lighting but every once and a while when the kids are up past dark they ask for fun colours so I oblige them. The queen can S my D but I do change them for different sporting events and I am looking forward to Halloween and Christmas.




> Do you know how many linear ft you got for that? We went gemstone a couple months ago and it was 4800 for front and back 215ft. If anyone is looking at gemstones their prices vary huge within their list of distributors, we had one quote as high as $6700 for the same 215ft
> 
> 
> The wife wanted them a few years ago but i was a hard no because like you its an insane amount for xmas lights but as i aged i saw the appeal lol



We paid $21/linear ft + like $220 for the controller I think? That seemed to be pretty on par with the thread in the Home and Garden section from other people who got them. 

EDIT: Mods, can we move this to the Soffit Lighting sub- forum?

----------


## you&me

> On this topic… anyone have a line on someone who will put up lights for you? Potentially in a package deal where I can buy new lights from them?
> 
> I would like to put some up this year, but don’t have nearly enough for my place so would need to buy lights anyway. Would prefer it not look lame builder grade but a more classic appearance that I can just plug into my Lutron system?



We used Snobritelights. As said, total cost was ~$250 for install / take down... We sent them a pic of the house, said we want lights "here, here & here", they told us how many strings / linear feet we'd need (I think it was ~$150) and done... Lights sit in a Rubermade, ready for next time.

Edit - looks like either my memory is bad, or they've upped their prices, but still not bad relative to Gemstones

Double edit - Snobrite will sell lights too

----------


## Rocket1k78

> It doesn’t mention linear feet but for reference, gemstone was over $4k
> 
> Also Watts offered to do full wrap to end of each peak on my house at the front. Some of the front peaks side run 1/3 of the way on the sides of the home.
> 
> Gemstone only did 6’ wraps, Watts went to the very end for me.
> 
> My house has 9 front edges and 8 sides to complete the full front half of the home.



Yeah mine only go 6ft on the sides but my sides also run all the way back. We asked for a quote to go the full wrap around but the salesbro made a very good point that when on it would be really bright and potentially shine a ton into the neighbors rooms. After getting them im glad we didnt do the full wrap around on the sides too because these even at half brightness are insanely bright





> Interesting - mind sharing who you used / quoted from? I'm interested as well for the same reasons; hate hate hate putting christmas lights up, but wife wants to see lights every year.



Kinetic was the installers





> I got Gemstones this year and love them. Also no ragerts here. We mostly have them on the architectural lighting but every once and a while when the kids are up past dark they ask for fun colours so I oblige them. The queen can S my D but I do change them for different sporting events and I am looking forward to Halloween and Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> We paid $21/linear ft + like $220 for the controller I think? That seemed to be pretty on par with the thread in the Home and Garden section from other people who got them. 
> 
> EDIT: Mods, can we move this to the Soffit Lighting sub- forum?



Wifes been showing me the halloween and xmas ones and im not gonna lie im pretty excited, i go pretty hard with xmas lights so bonus this year. The original was 21 but he knocked off $300 for doing the back too and they had to cancel the day of install on short notice so he took another 5% off. In total I paid $4370

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Gem Stone lights will be viewed as "very 2020" in the not-too-distant future.



*Zips up Canada Goose jacket.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> This is already the case. 
> 
> I went to CDN tire at season end, stocked up on the longest strings of soft white NOMA lights they had in stock (100 lights/ string I believe?) and I'll call it a day. Will do trees and some parts of my house. Total cost ~$120ish. Total time, maybe a few hours?
> 6g for Xmas lights? Lol.



I wanted to pick up a bunch of nova lights, but I checked all the reviews on them, and they were all basically 1/5 stars. It was just a repeat of "I picked these up, put them away nicely, and half the LEDs were burnt out next season during storage". I want gemstones, but partially because I want to hook them up to a motion sensor and terrify people away, similar to motion activated flood lights.

----------


## Doozer

Love my gemstones. I have them on architectural settings most night at maybe 10% brightness. Basically just accentuates the shapes of the house. Over December I'll probably put a different pre-made christmas pattern on each day and there are some good looking Halloween patterns too. 

I got a decent deal based on what I'm seeing here and since this is our forever home (been in it for 18yrs, probably another 20 on the way), I'm happy with the amortization costs.

----------


## sabad66

> On this topic… anyone have a line on someone who will put up lights for you? Potentially in a package deal where I can buy new lights from them?
> 
> I would like to put some up this year, but don’t have nearly enough for my place so would need to buy lights anyway. Would prefer it not look lame builder grade but a more classic appearance that I can just plug into my Lutron system?



I use this guy every year:

calgaryxmaslights at gmail dot com

Very reasonable price, I think around $2 a linear foot plus materials. Free takedowns too in the spring if you commit to using him for the next fall (he takes a $100 deposit)

----------


## The_Penguin

> We mostly have them on the architectural lighting



Same. Just above the sidewalk and driveway. Makes for much better security cam footage of the critters that go by. Wifey does a few holidays St. Patrick's Day. Haloween. Nothing too crazy.

----------


## ZenOps

$6.10 for 4 litres of 2% moo juice. Highway robbery I tells you.

----------


## Tik-Tok

This is my exciting life these days. A new vacuum to replace a 16yo Dyson.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Those are supposed to be good^
I think on sale at Canadian Tire?

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Those are supposed to be good^
> I think on sale at Canadian Tire?



Yeah, on sale everywhere I think, but I also had $200 in triangle rewards to use.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I spent all my CT$ during the "spend $250 get $40" thing on Sept 8 and then they fucked me and didn't give me the $40 bonus.
Arson pending.

----------


## killramos

I have the level down from that, great machine.

----------


## ZenOps

Thermal and sound dampening curtains.

Amazon "Nicetown" brand, which is generic, but it seems to be the best of the generics.

----------


## cycosis

Been wanting a large mirror for my squat rack for awhile but was too cheap to fork out hundreds of $$. Saw a mirrored closet door in FB marketplace for $25. Win

----------


## Chester

These are affordable for the size
https://www.ikea.com/ca/en/p/hovet-m...inum-40507196/

----------


## Buster

> Been wanting a large mirror for my squat rack for awhile but was too cheap to fork out hundreds of $$. Saw a mirrored closet door in FB marketplace for $25. Win



Post pics of flexing

----------


## Tik-Tok

Need to install a towel bar first.

----------


## cycosis

> Post pics of flexing



Nobody wants to see that/

----------


## Buster

> Nobody wants to see that/



 
@suntan
 does

----------


## suntan

:Love:  :Drool:

----------


## cyra1ax



----------


## birdman86

Got one of these for a hell of a good price (county sale). Thing is a monster, it'll make quick work of my 5 acre property. 

Pretty sure the seat is more comfy than my very expensive desk chair.

----------


## ExtraSlow



----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Got one of these for a hell of a good price (county sale). Thing is a monster, it'll make quick work of my 5 acre property.



Nothing cuts a lawn faster than the help.

----------


## firebane

Decided instead of putting 166km per day onto my truck I'd get a winter beater for the time being

----------


## flipstah

Cheap seats ain't cheap

----------


## SilverRex

I got sucker in costco.ca's spend 3000 and get 500 gift card back. Already picked up a nice gaming rig for my daughter at the start of the year for her grade 10 online school upgrade. Now im convincing myself to get a 2nd gaming rig way head of schedule.

update: part of my order includes grabbing the google nest doorbell and google nest hub, a shark liftaway vacuum , LG Xboom RP4 portable speaker which are all on sale which makes the order even sweeter

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I got sucker in costco.ca's spend 3000 and get 500 gift card back. Already picked up a nice gaming rig for my daughter at the start of the year for her grade 10 online school upgrade. Now im convincing myself to get a 2nd gaming rig way head of schedule.



I'm tempted to get a dishwasher and stove that are anything other than Samsuck to see if I can reach over $3k.

----------


## ExtraSlow

In line dessicant and particulate filter, hvlp sprayer and a stack of air fittings. Doing some weird coating shit.

----------


## TomcoPDR

Sounds kinky

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

In line desiccant should mean teh bidness!

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Decided instead of putting 166km per day onto my truck I'd get a winter beater for the time being



Thought you were working in town?

----------


## ExtraSlow



----------


## ZenOps

Trond surge protector. Because its unlikely that Calgary would have a significant brownout or blackout, but surges are always a thing. 4,000 Joule rated.

----------


## ZenOps

https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B09NY2TM94/

----------


## firebane

> Thought you were working in town?



Things changed and had an opportunity come up I couldn't say no too and took it.

----------


## eblend

Bought a couple pre-sloped shower bases. Plan is to have two transition free showers in the new house, and since these are the proper size and have the slope already built in, it saves me from making a slopped shower pan myself. 
 
38" x 60" for my shower, and 72x72 for the wife....which is actually a few feet short of the actual wet room dimensions of 120x78...but part of it is a tub area and doesn't need sloping. Closest I could find to what I needed.

----------


## DonJuan

@eblend
 details plz? I need these for my basement build

----------


## eblend

> @eblend
>  details plz? I need these for my basement build



It's basically a hard foam base with a built in waterproofing membrane on top. They usually come folded up and unfold into their final shape. The waterproofing membrane acts like a hinge for the foam underneath. They pair up with other sheets of waterproofing to form the walls ect and then can be tiled over. They make special wall sections too that can act as your structural wall portion, or you can just buy the thin waterproofing membrane to go over existing wall material. I bought mine on floorbox.ca as it's cheapest, but it's sold in Home Depot and other places as well for general system, but they might not carry all the different floor pan types in the store. 

They do have a thickness to them obviously, depending on size, but the big of is like 1.5" thick at the sides, so in my case I will be pouring the shower concrete lower than the rest of the floor, and in a retrofit situation you would have to knock out the thickness of the floor with a jackhammer if you wanted 0 threshold. 

This is general idea of what things look like when you start adding all the other pieces to the system

----------


## bjstare

TIL there's people that have separate showers from their spouses.

What's the deal, don't like boobs or something?

----------


## eblend

> TIL there's people that have separate showers from their spouses.
> 
> What's the deal, don't like boobs or something?



Only peasant don't have separate showers :P

Haha, but actually has to do with her and I working different shifts. I work during the day and wake up at like 6AM and go to bed at like 12, she works the evening shift and doesn't sleep until like 4 AM and sleeps until 10AM, so we use separate showers to not wake anyone up with noise.

----------


## Swank

> TIL there's people that have separate showers from their spouses.
> 
> What's the deal, don't like boobs or something?



She doesn't like my waffle stomp  :Frown:

----------


## suntan

I have heard that the Kerdi bases aren't that durable. Something to keep in mind.

----------


## DonJuan

Thanks 
@eblend
! Just what I needed. I knew these shower pads were way easier than sloping.

It's for a guest ensuite bathroom in the basement and for a regular bathroom shower also, hopefully it doesn't get used, like ever.

I'm in the 
@cjblair
 camp. Showering with wife saves water and saves the planet... because climate emergency.

----------


## schurchill39

> I have heard that the Kerdi bases aren't that durable. Something to keep in mind.



Really? I'd be interested in where you're hearing that from because the Kerdi systems are basically the gold standard for these types of showers and even though the bases are relatively new (2018 I think) installers have been retrofitting existing Kerdi system pieces as bases for years. All the guys I know that install them rave about them (minus cost versus just forming their own base). 

I'm too poor for them so I just ran a MAAX base in my basement shower but if this was my main shower I would definitely go this way.

----------


## msommers

Finally caved. Hoping this encourages me to get back in the saddle this winter. Altitude Sports had a decent price plus 15% off signup discount.

----------


## suntan

> Really? I'd be interested in where you're hearing that from because the Kerdi systems are basically the gold standard for these types of showers and even though the bases are relatively new (2018 I think) installers have been retrofitting existing Kerdi system pieces as bases for years. All the guys I know that install them rave about them (minus cost versus just forming their own base). 
> 
> I'm too poor for them so I just ran a MAAX base in my basement shower but if this was my main shower I would definitely go this way.



Concrete base is still the gold standard. They last forever.

Kerdi bases are styrofoam. They're hard but brittle. Also they cannot be trimmed at all - it destroys their integrity.

----------


## Buster

> Finally caved. Hoping this encourages me to get back in the saddle this winter. Altitude Sports had a decent price plus 15% off signup discount.



Cool. Let us know how it works

----------


## bigboom

> Cool. Let us know how it works



I love mine and bought it to increase my motivation but it didn't come back when I bought it. Still train 1-2 times a week during the winter so it's still nice with the heart rate match especially in the morning when it's cold and you don't want a full force fan on you.

----------


## ercchry

> Cool. Let us know how it works



Climb>headwind but both is the best, but also only if using zwift… hustle city is a hilarious app but doesn’t support the climb… on the account the whole world is flat in it

----------


## msommers

I don't think there will be a world where I can justify the Climb which costs nearly as much as my OG Neo. Neat device though

----------


## Rocket1k78

> Concrete base is still the gold standard. They last forever.
> 
> Kerdi bases are styrofoam. They're hard but brittle. Also they cannot be trimmed at all - it destroys their integrity.



Are you sure they cant be trimmed?

----------


## suntan

> Are you sure they cant be trimmed?



Yes, I know Schluter says they can. Schluter also says you can put Ditra over OSB and everything will be hunky dory no problem whatsoever.

----------


## schurchill39

> Are you sure they cant be trimmed?



They definitely can be trimmed. Right from Schluter.

----------


## ZenOps

Super cheap Tosot window air conditioner $99 clearance from Walmart. $10 off if you use app for first time, another $10 off "next purchase".

Just in case next year includes a heat wave.

----------


## Rocket1k78

> Yes, I know Schluter says they can. Schluter also says you can put Ditra over OSB and everything will be hunky dory no problem whatsoever.



So whos saying you cant cut it? im in the plans to develop my basement and was thinking to use the schluter system. I've also never heard of the issues with Ditra/OSB, my old house had this combo and i was in there for 12 years.

----------


## Buster

I'm way happier with my kerdi shower than I would be if I knew I had damp cement under my feet

----------


## AndyL

This arrived this week... EVGA SFX gold rated power supply arrives today. This'll be a little plex/nas server for the living room.

Aluminum for the case is here, bunch of pricey end mills arrived too... Didn't like the off the shelf case options for the living room, wanted more cnc cutting practice anyway...



Glass however is turning into a challenge to source; I guess I'm being picky asking for metric not imperial sizing, and square cuts not wavy, with some holes drilled...

----------


## suntan

> I'm way happier with my kerdi shower than I would be if I knew I had damp cement under my feet



You use something like RedGard for the membrane.

----------


## ercchry

> I'm way happier with my kerdi shower than I would be if I knew I had damp cement under my feet



Should probably wait for the cement to cure before you stand in it

/dad construction joke

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Cement ≠ concrete.
Happy Engineer's Day.

----------


## suntan

Can't expect a dirty southerner to know the difference.

----------


## Buster



----------


## bjstare

> 



Is there an athletic/sports training purpose for that, or is it just for training to jerk off two horses at once?

----------


## TomcoPDR

Looks expensive

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Cement ≠ concrete.
> Happy Engineer's Day.



*** Oil and gad drilling guy pops his head up. ***

----------


## Buster

> Is there an athletic/sports training purpose for that, or is it just for training to jerk off two *giraffes* at once?



fixed

----------


## vengie

> *** Oil and gad drilling guy pops his head up. ***



Ex oil and gas cementer perks head up.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> fixed



FreddyGotFingeredFarmer.gif

----------


## birdman86

Don't drink and auction boys. Da fuck am I gonna do with this thing

» Click image for larger version

----------


## roopi

> Don't drink and auction boys. Da fuck am I gonna do with this thing
> 
> » Click image for larger version



Start a drywall company? https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toron...says-1.5989394

----------


## nismodrifter

> Start a drywall company? https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toron...says-1.5989394



 :ROFL!:

----------


## ExtraSlow

Turn into an A-team tribute?

----------


## bjstare

> Don't drink and auction boys. Da fuck am I gonna do with this thing



Definitely leave the decals on it, whatever you do. Maybe find a set of wheels/hubcaps for the front that matches the originals on the back.

Then... live in it? idk. It's cool though.

Or, turn it into an a-team replica. edit: mr. slow beat me to it.

----------


## Nufy

Remove the decals...

Add a mystic moon goddess on each side and teardrop windows in the corners...

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

"Huge wizard mural" is really the only acceptable option.

----------


## msommers

I think we need some photos to help build inspiration

----------


## flipstah

> I think we need some photos to help build inspiration

----------


## ZenOps

Solar panels on top and vanlife it.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Airbrush mural, A-team, or leave it as-is. Only three acceptable options.

----------


## msommers

https://cvltnation.com/magic-carpet-...rbrushed-vans/

This can is going to be amazing

----------


## birdman86

Ok this is pretty rad



Anybody sell airbrushed wraps?

----------


## ercchry

Can’t forget this classic van either!

----------


## Darell_n

When I was little my mother use to make these airbrushed van murals. So many memories, haha.

----------


## msommers

25% off at Sporting Life, couldn't say no. Canada Goose and bunch of other brands are 25% off too. Apparently CG is moving to their own store and everyone else has to drop the brand

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Amazon had a short sale on a clamshell bearing puller, small price to pay for making pulling pinion bearings 97.3% less of a pain in the ass.

----------


## Swank

> Don't drink and auction boys. Da fuck am I gonna do with this thing



This city could use a Carl's Draperies van.

----------


## GT.....O?

> Don't drink and auction boys. Da fuck am I gonna do with this thing
> 
> » Click image for larger version

----------


## bjstare

Finally getting an adjustable desk. They're on sale (motiongrey.com), free shipping, and have a discount code for extra 10% right now. Canadian company, dual bosch motors in the desk. My dad bought one of their frames to build a sewing desk for my mom and she's been really happy with it.

----------


## suntan

Damn good price.

----------


## SJW

Bang bus?

https://i.imgur.com/XKmgSZU.jpg

----------


## gwill

picked up some tickets in a pre sale to comedian sugar Sammy if you follow him at all. Shows not for a few months.

----------


## schocker

» Click image for larger version
Time to get some use out of all my batteries in the winter.

----------


## Ekliptix

> » Click image for larger version
> Time to get some use out of all my batteries in the winter.



I have the same one. You'll be happy with it.

----------


## Buster

> I have the same one. You'll be happy with it.



i have the one stage version. It's great also.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> Time to get some use out of all my batteries in the winter.



Where from/how much? My back is very unhappy with the shovel.

----------


## SJW



----------


## schocker

> Where from/how much? My back is very unhappy with the shovel.



Lowes was $1199 w/ (2) 5ah batteries and dual rapid charger and then you get the 530 cfm bare blower for free.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Garage furnace is acting funny. Hopefully this does the trick.

----------


## jutes

> Where from/how much? My back is very unhappy with the shovel.



Dont you deadlift small cars?




> shackle]



Been looking for something like that for the truck, she will do.

----------


## msommers

Whenever I have to go into the field, I get myself something small for when I get back. Looking forward to trying this:

----------


## cycosis

> Where from/how much? My back is very unhappy with the shovel.




I got a similar one from greenworks. same features. headlights, two speed, chute adjustment from the handlebar. 80V, metal and rubber auger. Came with one 5 aH battery. last blackfriday was like $500  :Big Grin: . I bought a second 5aH battery from costco.ca for another $200.

Theyll definitely do another big discount this year https://greenworkstools.ca/products/...ry-and-charger

----------


## JPB

> Attachment 109650
> 
> Finally getting an adjustable desk. They're on sale (motiongrey.com), free shipping, and have a discount code for extra 10% right now. Canadian company, dual bosch motors in the desk. My dad bought one of their frames to build a sewing desk for my mom and she's been really happy with it.



Based on your post, I checked them out - the price was pretty great and the quality seemed good. I ordered one and put it together over the weekend. Very happy so far, it's a solid (heavy!) desk that has quality components. Thanks for the heads up.

----------


## schurchill39

I picked up a 75" Sony X90K for the basement. I was originally leaning towards the 85" but at $1995 from costco for the 75" I couldn't really say no. Reviews are great on it if you aren't watching it opposite a bright window which I am not so it should be great. Now to get a center and subwoofer to complete the 7.1 surround sound.

----------


## bjstare

> Based on your post, I checked them out - the price was pretty great and the quality seemed good. I ordered one and put it together over the weekend. Very happy so far, it's a solid (heavy!) desk that has quality components. Thanks for the heads up.



Haha yeah as I was working through the assembly, and flipping/standing it up by myself, all I could think about was how much it's gonna suck to move one day. They're heavy af.

----------


## sabad66

30x points today + a 5x Maximum offer + half off makes this a pretty good deal. Maybe $50 all in after the deals

----------


## msommers

Old puck finally bit the dust. Good timing as Spyder has an upgrade sale right now for $185!

----------


## npham

> Lowes was $1199 w/ (2) 5ah batteries and dual rapid charger and then you get the 530 cfm bare blower for free.



If you've got batteries already, you can get the "Tool Only" for under 700 bucks from Rona (Lowes doesn't have a SKU to order it). I had to have it ordered in, but it was only a week or so. Paid for itself already.

----------


## nismodrifter

One of my modules went bad. Replacement. Just in time for winterizing the system next week.

----------


## Buster

> winterizing the system next week.



faaaaaaaaack you

----------


## schocker

> If you've got batteries already, you can get the "Tool Only" for under 700 bucks from Rona (Lowes doesn't have a SKU to order it). I had to have it ordered in, but it was only a week or so. Paid for itself already.



I had given some of my batteries to my mom so I thought I could use the extras. The batteries on their own are a real racket though. I used mine this week for the snow and it worked great though the throwing distance wasn't amazing. Much better than my corded POS.

----------


## Buster

Landmine attachment for my rack.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

I did not expect to see unfinished drywall.

----------


## schurchill39

> I did not expect to see unfinished drywall.



Baseboards are for the poor?

----------


## vengie

Its called Rustic Chic. 

God, look it up.

----------


## Buster

> I did not expect to see unfinished drywall.



I had to pull the baseboard to get the rack stringer on low enough. I also think it be lends an air of authenticity.

It's a room that never got updated. So it can go fuck itself.

----------


## riander5

> I did not expect to see unfinished drywall.



Damn, roasted Buster

----------


## 90_Shelby

> Its called Rustic Chic. 
> 
> God, look it up.



Builder Grade

----------


## jutes

The plan is to workout on carpet?

----------


## ExtraSlow

You gonna tear up that carpet.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> You gonna tear up that carpet.

----------


## JfuckinC

Felt like the only thing on my car that would be picked apart when I go to sell it is the exhaust… so redoing that. Aka just wasting more money.

----------


## eblend

Well need to lock down a tub to figure out where to place the floor mounted tub filler and all that, since it will be cast in concrete...and $4.2k later, this is our choice.

Wetstyle Freestanding Tub. We actually looked at it first time in 2021 about 16 month ago in person at a local salon, and my wife liked it the most in terms of comfort and size for her. I didn't want no acrylic tub, so this was a good solid tub that should last us until the end of our times. This is going into the wetroom in the new house. Didn't know about all these brands, but guess WetStyle is pretty fancy and used in Ritz Carlton and bunch of other fancier hotels. Made in Canada with 5 year warranty...not the cheapest option but also not outrageous. 



Complimented by this pretty basic relatively speaking tub filler. Gosh prices on some of these are fucking insane....

----------


## Buster

> Damn, roasted Buster



 
@JRSC00LUDE
 is my homie and can roast me any time cuz he's good at it and funny.

- - - Updated - - -




> The plan is to workout on carpet?



Probably not. But the carpet is really low pile and pretty solid, so imma try for a bit.

----------


## brucebanner

> Felt like the only thing on my car that would be picked apart when I go to sell it to *@shakalaka* is the exhaust so redoing that. Aka just wasting more money.



Fixed.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Disoblige

I wanna buy from shakalaka a week later

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Everyone is looking up for his sloppy seconds.
Even 
@shak

----------


## shakalaka

I am slowing down in my old(er) age...fuck 7 months with the GC and 5 or so with the R8. Feels like forever.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Cheap tools are cheap

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

Shit. I should pick that up and replace my aging mastercraft air tools that are a decade old. The rotary tool would be a nice addition.
Edit: It's up to $100 now.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Varies by store, $60 in Red Deer

Could see if they'll price match another one of their stores

----------


## R-Audi

> Varies by store, $60 in Red Deer
> 
> Could see if they'll price match another one of their stores



Shawnessy is the only store with stock in Calgary, priced at $100 its still decent!

If you have the Triangle app, they also have 'Spend $60, colelct $10 CT Money' and '25x on Mastercrafft tools' coupons.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Shawnessy is the only store with stock in Calgary, priced at $100 its still decent!
> 
> If you have the Triangle app, they also have 'Spend $60, colelct $10 CT Money' and '25x on Mastercrafft tools' coupons.



Today only is also spend $200 and get $40

----------


## 03ozwhip

Pulled the trigger on it. 15% off, figure I'd try it out.

----------


## JfuckinC

shoulda got the pillows too, i really like them.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> shoulda got the pillows too, i really like them.



Thought about it, still thinking about them, just afraid to make a mistake on them, I don't think they have 100 day free trial like the bed and I'm super picky with pillows.

----------


## JfuckinC

> Thought about it, still thinking about them, just afraid to make a mistake on them, I don't think they have 100 day free trial like the bed and I'm super picky with pillows.



They're big thick pillows, full of foam chunks but with almost a mini "pillow top" on the outside if you know what i mean haha...

i like them because im a side sleeper and they have good support.

----------


## Nufy

Washer Fluid 4 for 9.99.

https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/r...p.html?loc=plp

Yes, my life is boring but it's the best price I have seen in quite a while.

----------


## G-ZUS

> Washer Fluid 4 for 9.99.
> 
> https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/r...p.html?loc=plp
> 
> Yes, my life is boring but it's the best price I have seen in quite a while.




Thanks, just what I needed! My local CT out of stock as usual on BF

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Thanks, just what I needed! My local CT out of stock as usual on BF



Mine is "out" too...
Out of stock on a sale that started this morning... Fuck off!

----------


## Nufy

Mine was an online order that was accepted. Will see if they can fill it I guess.

----------


## redblack

Lots of stock at country hills. They just unwrapped a whole pallet, picked up two cases

----------


## Nufy

Well...online order for 130th SE was cancelled due to lack of stock...

Trying again at macleod Trail Location.

----------


## TurboMedic

> I had given some of my batteries to my mom so I thought I could use the extras. The batteries on their own are a real racket though. I used mine this week for the snow and it worked great though the throwing distance wasn't amazing. Much better than my corded POS.



My Greenworks 80v will chuck snow across the street. And I agree, the corded was a real letdown, I'm glad I was able to flip it on marketplace. I'm impressed every time I use the cordless at how well it works

----------


## Disoblige

> Washer Fluid 4 for 9.99.
> 
> https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/r...p.html?loc=plp
> 
> Yes, my life is boring but it's the best price I have seen in quite a while.



Wal-Mart is $1.77

----------


## Buster

New jeans came with a bottle to refresh their "scent". Because they come scented.

----------


## ExtraSlow

now that's some working class jeans!

----------


## ercchry

Is the scent to cover up the smell infusion after chilli night, or enhance it? Also are the pockets at least bedazzled?

----------


## JfuckinC

$600 jeans? are you shitting me lol

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Looks like a working class coffee table from costco

----------


## suntan

Jesus how bad does your ass stink?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

It's Chipotlaway.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

Bought a set of Apex ARC8 with some new Hankook RS4s for track use for my car.

----------


## Swank

> $600 jeans? are you shitting me lol



Don't be rude, it's probably all he could afford.

----------


## Buster

> Looks like a working class coffee table from costco



it's actually a pretty cheap table from costco, lol. The kids use it for crafts, and my kids don;t get nice stuff. Or pop.

----------


## bjstare

> New jeans came with a bottle to refresh their "scent". Because they come scented.
> 
> Attachment 110098



Do you buy them just to hang in the closet? Every time I’ve been around you, you’re in grubby sweatpants just like me. What gives?

----------


## 90_Shelby

> $600 jeans? are you shitting me lol



It's easy math. Just think how many pairs of fancy scented jeans you could wear if you sold your Camaro and 240 and were content with a Honda Ridgeline...

He's "crossed over into the don't-give-a-fuck-about-cars territory" now, but when it comes to $600 scented blue jeans........ now that's something to get excited over!!

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Do you buy them just to hang in the closet? *Every time Ive been around you, I'm BJ-Stare*. What gives?



Fixt ^

----------


## killramos

> Do you buy them just to hang in the closet? Every time Ive been around you, youre in grubby sweatpants just like me. What gives?



Theyre aspirational jeans for when he loses a couple pounds

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

> it's actually a pretty cheap table from costco, lol. The kids use it for crafts, and my kids don;t get nice stuff. Or pop.



We are table twins, we don't use it any more since we moved but I recognized the graining

----------


## ExtraSlow



----------


## killramos

New art room implement?

----------


## Buster

I'm picturing it was 24 inches long

----------


## vengie

Will need banana for scale

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

When he mentioned "real men pluck" I guess he was serious.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Yeah, just a nose/ear hair trimmer. Wierd circular clipper design probably safer than pointy style? Broke my rotary one, trying this.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Only $200

----------


## killramos

Ooo the big boy 70

Mines only a 60 I think

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Ooo the big boy 70
> 
> Mines only a 60 I think



I think there's an even bigger one! At some point it's like carrying a spare AGM battery, LoL!!

----------


## vengie

4i -> L

----------


## cycosis

Got some home office upgrades. Trying out the Secret Labs chair and picked up two LG 32" 4K displays. These replace my old setup which was one 24" landscape and 22" portrait displays on each side.

----------


## birdman86

Not the worst deal, been waiting for the battery to be back in stock for standard shipping so I could get it. $200 for a battery and new hex driver (or other tools if interested)

----------


## jutes

> 4i -> L



Those have some very aggressive lofts. That doesnt matter much, unless, you like saying all you needed was a 7i to carry 200y  :Wink:

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Fuckin titties!!!
These are getting more difficult to get, every year!



Thank JeeBus I'm a mid level professional making $187k with a $789k shit box in Marda Loop - otherwise, I wouldn't have been connected enough to snag this.

----------


## Buster

Garmin Epix Titanium Sapphire

----------


## jwslam

> Garmin Epix Titanium Sapphire



so you can go golfing with coupe?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> so you can go golfing with coupe?



It's a picture of a watch, not a picture of a T4.

----------


## Buster

> so you can go golfing with coupe?



Garmin Epix is for people that like to do actual fitness and sports things, not people who like to do boring "activities" like golf. To me, one of life's great mysteries is how people determine that the best use of the next moments of their life is to play golf.

----------


## SJW

> $600 jeans? are you shitting me lol



Says the guy that just dropped coin on a watch.

----------


## SJW



----------


## jwslam

> Garmin Epix is for people that like to do actual fitness and sports things, not people who like to do boring "activities" like golf. To me, one of life's great mysteries is how people determine that the best use of the next moments of their life is to play golf.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I love going for walks with my buddies. Holding hands optional, but not discouraged.  :Go Flames Go:

----------


## birdman86

> 



If you order that same kit at HD for $300 you get a free tool with it. Needs to be ordered for standard shipping though

----------


## SJW

> If you order that same kit at HD for $300 you get a free tool with it. Needs to be ordered for standard shipping though



"free"

I need to take a dryer apart this weekend to fix so i needed it now.

----------


## nismodrifter

Budget 7.1/5.1.2 HT Receiver: Sony STRDh790 and a subwoofer. Will be powering in wall and in ceiling speakers, with x91j as the TV. It's my first HT setup. Excited. Lived in this house 4 years and just getting around to doing this stuff now  :crazy nut:  Priorities did shift I guess with child + COVID lol otherwise I would have had the HT setup complete a lonnnnnnng time ago.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Budget 7.1/5.1.2 HT Receiver: Sony STRDh790 and a subwoofer. Will be powering in wall and in ceiling speakers, with x91j as the TV. It's my first HT setup. Excited. Lived in this house 4 years and just getting around to doing this stuff now  Priorities did shift I guess with child + COVID lol otherwise I would have had the HT setup complete a lonnnnnnng time ago.



There was a 15-20 year period in my life where I would buy pieces for home theater but never everything, and then leave it in a closet until it became outdated and ultimately give it away as new old stock so I understand the delay.

Then for the last 10 years I have realized I will likely never watch a movie at home and if I happen to, I DGAF what it looks or sounds like. The issues still hasn't arisen. I did end up with some sweet old school tower speakers that look awesome with the vintage record player and receiver I also never use though haha

EDIT - also found some boxes of brand new car audio components that would have to be minimum a decade old that have never been out of the box!

----------


## nismodrifter

> There was a 15-20 year period in my life where I would buy pieces for home theater but never everything, and then leave it in a closet until it became outdated and ultimately give it away as new old stock so I understand the delay.
> 
> Then for the last 10 years I have realized I will likely never watch a movie at home and if I happen to, I DGAF what it looks or sounds like. I did end up with some sweet old school tower speakers that look awesome with the vintage record player and receiver I also never use haha



Yeah I am not in the "I need the newest latest shit" camp. I bought stuff that will do the job (Read some reviews, including one on here from raj2) and thats good enough. Plug it in, set it up, good to go for the next 10-15 years +.

----------


## Brent.ff

> Fuckin titties!!!
> These are getting more difficult to get, every year!
> 
> Attachment 110264
> 
> Thank JeeBus I'm a mid level professional making $187k with a $789k shit box in Marda Loop - otherwise, I wouldn't have been connected enough to snag this.




But where you find it

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> But where you find it



Go on liquor connect and search Space Case. 
Willow Park only got 3 and they sold instantly. None left at the store I got mine from.

----------


## eblend

> I love going for walks with my buddies. Holding hands optional, but not discouraged.



Didn't know you were Indian

----------


## msommers

I'm a Dewalt to Kobalt convert. Love their stuff

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Didn't know you were Indian



They call me Indian Jones.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> They call me Indian'eh Jones.



Corrected for accuracy.

----------


## Ekliptix

> Got some home office upgrades. Trying out the Secret Labs chair and picked up two LG 32" 4K displays. These replace my old setup which was one 24" landscape and 22" portrait displays on each side.



 
@cycosis
, thoughts on the chair? What model is it?

----------


## cyra1ax

> @cycosis
> , thoughts on the chair? What model is it?



Looks like the Titan with SoftWeave fabric. 
I have the 2021 version without the magnetic headrest or the fancy quick-swap armrests. 
Chair is plenty comfy for long sessions, but is not plush at all. Depending on how long your legs are, you might need a footrest to sit comfortably.
7.5/10, I'd rather spend a little bit more for a Steelcase Leap v2 though.

----------


## cycosis

> @cycosis
> , thoughts on the chair? What model is it?



It’s the titan xl evo2022? Ridiculous name. Anyways, I hated it at first but after a full week I really quite like it. It is quite firm though so may not be everyone's cup of tea.

----------


## 03ozwhip

Bought myself another little project/daily off a good friend of mine. 1989 260E. Will make a thread on bringing it back to life eventually.

----------


## TomcoPDR

Nice nice. Worth using up my rep for

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

Cool car, terrible image crops.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Cool car, terrible image crops.



Leave me alone  :Cry:

----------


## Sentry

A 6spd to replace the crownvics 4spd if it ever blows. _It's two better_

----------


## ExtraSlow

The math checks out.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

GoesToEleven.gif

----------


## bjstare

@03ozwhip
 nice!

Hope you like spending tons of time searching for parts and setting money on fire.  :ROFL!:

----------


## 03ozwhip

> @03ozwhip
>  nice!
> 
> Hope you like spending tons of time searching for parts and setting money on fire.



Good thing it doesn't need much(right now) lol

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Those are some highly desirable wheels, aren't they?

----------


## bjstare

> Those are some highly desirable wheels, aren't they?



Reasonably, yes.

----------


## D'z Nutz

> Cool car, terrible image crops.



Yeah I never understood why people post screenshots of their pictures when they could just post the pictures itself. 

One of these days, I'm going to take a screenshot of a picture, then take a video of that screenshot of a photo with my phone, then upload it to youtube, then embed it into an ad  :ROFL!:

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Yeah I never understood why people post screenshots of their pictures when they could just post the pictures itself. 
> 
> One of these days, I'm going to take a screenshot of a picture, then take a video of that screenshot of a photo with my phone, then upload it to youtube, then embed it into an ad



Becaaaaause I didn't pick it up lol I hate you all.

----------


## firebane

> Bought myself another little project/daily off a good friend of mine. 1989 260E. Will make a thread on bringing it back to life eventually.



Way to classy for this town. Roll up to the Roadhouse in that lol.

----------


## Brent.ff

> Go on liquor connect and search Space Case. 
> Willow Park only got 3 and they sold instantly. None left at the store I got mine from.



Got one at coop liquor. Christ more expensive then Id have expected (should go to cheap fuck thread) but I do love phillips

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Way to classy for this town. Roll up to the Roadhouse in that lol.



It's too classy for me too lol

----------


## killramos

I can join teh lesbian boot club?

My Ecco’s were getting ratty AF

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Got one at coop liquor. Christ more expensive then Id have expected (should go to cheap fuck thread) but I do love phillips



Yeah mine was $60 and I noticed only certain co-op stores got them. If anyone is a deep southerner, I happened to spot two yesterday at Ace Liquor in Okotoks.

----------


## SKR

> I can join teh lesbian boot club?
> 
> My Ecco’s were getting ratty AF



I don't like your lady jeans.

----------


## killramos

> I don't like your lady jeans.



I can live with that

----------


## ExtraSlow

Those are real boots, not the lesbo fakers.

----------


## Buster

You're only a bull dyke if your jeans aren't scented.

----------


## killramos

> Those are real boots, not the lesbo fakers.



I have so much to learn

----------


## ercchry

I alway thought this shit was ridiculous… but damn, does it ever shift nice

----------


## schurchill39

> Yeah mine was $60 and I noticed only certain co-op stores got them. If anyone is a deep southerner, I happened to spot two yesterday at Ace Liquor in Okotoks.



They aren't the Phillips ones but Willowpark hald about a done beer advent calendars up front when you first walked in. Right next to their wine ones.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Attachment 110299
> 
> I can join teh lesbian boot club?
> 
> My Eccos were getting ratty AF



Until now I thought it was only your hands that were small.

----------


## killramos

> Until now I thought it was only your hands that were small.



The smallest hands

----------


## sabad66

Jumping in to the stick vacuum world with this Miele HX1. Vacuum specialists in town has a great deal on these at the moment.

----------


## Disoblige

> Jumping in to the stick vacuum world with this Miele HX1. Vacuum specialists in town has a great deal on these at the moment.



Is it a lot better than a Dyson? Hmm...

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

Garmin Fenix 7s Sapphire Solar

----------


## benyl

> Jumping in to the stick vacuum world with this Miele HX1. Vacuum specialists in town has a great deal on these at the moment.



These are way better than their dyson equivalents.

----------


## Buster

I haven't been impressed with our dyson stick.

----------


## sabad66

> Is it a lot better than a Dyson? Hmm...



I watched a few YouTube videos and also looked at these rtings comparisons, so I think it’s a bit better 

https://www.rtings.com/vacuum/tools/...threshold=0.10
https://www.rtings.com/vacuum/tools/...threshold=0.10

V15 would be equivalent, but at $1200 vs $600 it was a no brainer to go with the Miele.

- - - Updated - - -




> I haven't been impressed with our dyson stick.






> These are way better than their dyson equivalents.



Good to hear. Can’t believe I’m this excited to try a new vacuum

----------


## benyl

There are 2 main things that make it better.

1. it has a switch instead of a trigger that also allows you to pick 3 power settings. Dysons are really on/off and the turbo button on the back.
2. it stands on it own when you need to pause and move shit out of the way.

I do find the canister a bit small / pain to clean out. A soft roller for hard floors would be good for the Miele too.

----------


## 89coupe

> There are 2 main things that make it better.
> 
> 1. it has a switch instead of a trigger that also allows you to pick 3 power settings. Dysons are really on/off and the turbo button on the back.
> 2. it stands on it own when you need to pause and move shit out of the way.
> 
> I do find the canister a bit small / pain to clean out. A soft roller for hard floors would be good for the Miele too.



My Dyson has a switch with 3 power settings :dunno:

----------


## D'z Nutz

> There are 2 main things that make it better.
> 
> 1. it has a switch instead of a trigger that also allows you to pick 3 power settings. Dysons are really on/off and the turbo button on the back.
> 2. it stands on it own when you need to pause and move shit out of the way.
> 
> I do find the canister a bit small / pain to clean out. A soft roller for hard floors would be good for the Miele too.



Yeah, but how many times faster than an F1 engine is it? That's the only important vacuum metric hahaha

----------


## vengie



----------


## killramos

> 



Much cooler than the Dyson vacuum pissing contest

----------


## zieg

My Black Friday order finally arrived.. this is my first cordless 1/2" (been using air or an old ass corded one up til now). Nobody take this out of context but.. holding it makes me want to grunt like Tim Allen.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Brushless 20v, very nice.

----------


## killramos

Ugga Dugga

----------


## Sentry

M62 off an Xterra for future Subaru fun

----------


## brucebanner

> M62 off an Xterra for future Subaru fun



You're one of the best car guys on here

----------


## firebane

> M62 off an Xterra for future Subaru fun



wait... I want to see how this is pulled off lol

----------


## Tik-Tok

> You're one of the best  only car guys left on here



.

----------


## Buster

my projector went tits up, so I ordered a new one. Just to trigger 
@rage2
 and 
@killramos


VPL-XW5000ES



https://www.projectorcentral.com/Son...tor-Review.htm

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

What flavor of spray does it come with?

----------


## lamp_shade_2000

Mitsu3000 just got a boner wherever he is.

----------


## killramos

Shit blacks, no HDR, fake 4K.

What’s not to love.

----------


## Buster

> Shit blacks, no HDR, fake 4K.
> 
> What’s not to love.



wrong. wrong......and wrong.

----------


## vengie

Why did you post a white rectangle with nothing on it?

----------


## Buster

> Why did you post a white rectangle with nothing on it?



You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

We're a good group of complete bullies who jerk each other off or however all this is perceived to work.

----------


## rage2

We are humored by your continual support of mediocrity. 
@90_Shelby
 might even call it decent.

----------


## 03ozwhip

Bought some X6M wheels for the X5. Deciding if they're being powdercoated black or not.

----------


## danno

Ordered a ps5 and preordered a psvr2, not sure if it’s worth $750.

----------


## shakalaka

> Ordered a ps5 and preordered a psvr2, not sure if it’s worth $750.



Considering I've turned mine own maybe 7 times in the 1.5 yrs I've had it, I don't think it's worth it. Just depends on how big of a gamer you are I guess. Referring to the PS5...I don't even know what that other thing is. lol

----------


## Xamim

> Bought some X6M wheels for the X5. Deciding if they're being powdercoated black or not.



Nice wheels, but is that like 1/4 lbs in wheel weights? I've only seen that on bent shitty rims with some shit tires.

----------


## bjstare

> Nice wheels, but is that like 1/4 lbs in wheel weights? I've only seen that on bent shitty rims with some shit tires.



You sound like someone with lots of experience, and a large sample size. Have you worked at a tire shop or something?

----------


## bjstare

Back on topic. Decided to try these out, given they're on a deep discount at the moment. There's a promo to get the free little tabletop firepit, which seems incredibly stupid and not worth $125... but for $0, why not.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Let me know your thoughts on both sizes. Always thought they looked silly, but I'm often wrong.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

I bought the 2nd biggest one last summer for my GF's place. It's pretty awesome actually.

----------


## suntan

They work great.

I bought one a few years ago, its with the rv now, i bought a Coulee firepit a few months ago for home. Theyre made in Cochrane.

----------


## Xamim

> You sound like someone with lots of experience, and a large sample size. Have you worked at a tire shop or something?



No, I don't have shop experience, you're right.

----------


## G-ZUS

> Nice wheels, but is that like 1/4 lbs in wheel weights? I've only seen that on bent shitty rims with some shit tires.



tbh, looks like whoever balanced them didn't know how to balance or had a shitty balancer that needs calibration

----------


## vengie

I see the photo has it on a wood deck...
Can anyone comment if these can be placed on a wood deck?

Would love to replace my gas pit

----------


## bjstare

> I see the photo has it on a wood deck...
> Can anyone comment if these can be placed on a wood deck?
> 
> Would love to replace my gas pit



Ya, but you have to order it with the stand (pictured). I found a review that some guy posted where he put a temp probe underneath for the entire time the fire was going. It stayed ~75F for most of the time, and I think he said it peaked ~90F.

----------


## benyl

yes, but get the stand. the bottom still gets fucking hot.

Also, get the heat deflector. I haven't ponied up yet, but I can tell you that you need to pretty close to the fire. I have the bonfire and it eats wood like candy. I think the consumption rate on the Yukon is double that of the bonfire. Prepare to pay for no smoke.

I brought out the Bonfire for Halloween. threw in some color packs and the kids coming by enjoyed it.

----------


## Ukyo8



----------


## suntan

Ortho-K lenses. If your child has high myopia this is something I urge you to investigate.

As an adult, it'll free me from wearing glasses without having to do laser eye surgery.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Kitchen scale with high accuracy for dried mushroom dosage control.

----------


## suntan

Right...

----------


## Tik-Tok

I love that someone turned the decades old redneck washer drum fire pit, into a premium $1000 one.

----------


## msommers

How does one even measure BTUs on those babies? So builder grade.

_This_ is the only way to go. You haven't enjoyed feeling warm until you've tried this. Best heat source I've ever had. Anything else is such a joke.

https://dreamcastdesign.com/linea/linea-72

----------


## ercchry

> How does one even measure BTUs on those babies? So builder grade.
> 
> _This_ is the only way to go. You haven't enjoyed feeling warm until you've tried this. Best heat source I've ever had. Anything else is such a joke.
> 
> https://dreamcastdesign.com/linea/linea-72



/coupe  :ROFL!:

----------


## shakalaka

Just got winter tires put on my R8. Got sick of looking at it parked so said fuck that and will bring it out now.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Just got winter tires put on my R8. Got sick of looking at it parked so said fuck that and will bring it out now.



What's the odometer today?

----------


## shakalaka

Haha unfortunately didn't get a chance to take it out today (tires just went on last night) as I had a busy day at Court. I avoid driving it to court even in the summer, so wasn't going to take it there today. Haha.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Kitchen scale with high accuracy for dried mushroom dosage control.
> Attachment 110446



I have that one and do not find it accurate enough for small doses at all.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Well it's very high precision at least! 0.01g. No idea of the real accuracy.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Well it's very high precision at least! 0.01g. No idea of the real accuracy.



They're the same.
It's a similar idea to that scene from Spinal Tap.

----------


## ercchry

> Well it's very high precision at least! 0.01g. No idea of the real accuracy.



I mean the variations in potency between batches, or the stems and caps even is probably more of a factor than anything measurable beyond that tolerance

----------


## ExtraSlow

Yeah, I agree. I'm not concerned. My previous scale however had trouble measuring anything less than about 15g. That was.... Unhelpful.

----------


## vengie

> Yeah, I agree. I'm not concerned. My previous scale however had trouble measuring anything less than about 15g. That was.... Unhelpful.



Coward.

----------


## ercchry

@BavarianBeast
 has entered the chat

----------


## sabad66

This is a good one if anyone is shopping around. Good price too
https://dancesafe.org/product/milligram-scale/

----------


## msommers

Accuracy to 0.001g isn't that expensive, like $30-40. Makes managing a Coke(Tm) habit a very precise affair.

----------


## Ekliptix

Cheap Rav4. Manual, 2.4L. It'll pay for itself in fuel savings alone in 2 years, vs the 8.1L GMC 2500HD I've been daily driving. Toyota gets ~11l/100km combined, GMC get 25l/100km combined. And god, is this Toyota easy to park. Love that.
Over the next year, I'll save up some money, sell the Rav4, the GMC, and get a Maverick or something.

----------


## msommers

If inflation continues, you might even make money selling that Toyota in 2 years.

----------


## SKR

> Over the next year, I'll sell the GMC.



Hi.

----------


## BavarianBeast

> @BavarianBeast
>  has entered the chat



https://www.amazon.ca/Smart-Weigh-Pr...43494494&psc=1

This is what I use to measure the gold I pan.  :Devil:

----------


## sabad66

Let’s see if this will work to fix my pre lit tree


Edit: wow, it actually works

----------


## eblend

> Ortho-K lenses. If your child has high myopia this is something I urge you to investigate.
> 
> As an adult, it'll free me from wearing glasses without having to do laser eye surgery.



As an adult, laser eye surgery was the best money ever spent. I had mine done in 2007....perfect to this day. You may want to consider it still. I'm going on 15 years now without glasses or contacts...paid for itself multiple times over.

----------


## suntan

Bit more difficult for me now due to dry eyes and now presbyopia. Also holding out until they have implants that shoot lasers out of my eyes.

----------


## benyl

> Bit more difficult for me now due to dry eyes and now presbyopia. Also holding out until they have implants that shoot lasers out of my eyes.



I'm just waiting to get cataracts so I can get a lens replacement that fixes my vision.

----------


## suntan

You can get that done electively now. The lenses have progressed dramatically the past five years. $4K/eye

----------


## killramos

Bought myself some peaceful car rides

----------


## jutes

Authentic BMW accessory. Damn mr. money pants over here.

----------


## killramos

Nothing but the best made in China crap for my spawn

----------


## bjstare

> Authentic BMW accessory. Damn mr. money pants over here.



Are you kidding? He didnt spec proper rear seat entertainment. An iPad holder is not the way of the moneybags crowd.

----------


## killramos

Positively builder grade

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Well it's very high precision at least! 0.01g. No idea of the real accuracy.



Mine doesn't register as fine as it says it does though, like if I put something that's 100 mg on there it doesn't even show. Maybe it's just defective.

Perhaps it just isn't calibrated properly?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Mine doesn't register as fine as it says it does though, like if I put something that's 100 mg on there it doesn't even show. Maybe it's just defective.
> 
> Perhaps it just isn't calibrated properly?



Bring your shrooms to my house and we can figure it out. Right @initald?

----------


## Buster

new shoes

Goral Mellor II:




Thursday Vanguard boots.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

The first photo is just a white box with nothing in it.

----------


## bjstare

I really like those sneakers. 
@Buster
 are the Goral Mellor shoes actually comfortable? Golden goose shoes are not comfortable at all.

----------


## Buster

> I really like those sneakers. 
> @Buster
>  are the Goral Mellor shoes actually comfortable? Golden goose shoes are not comfortable at all.



I ditched my golden goose shoes. I don't have the Mellors yet... They're somewhere in England still. 

But the construction of the Gorals or the Crown Northampton sneakers are miles ahead of the Italian hype brands like Golden Goose and Common Projects.

----------


## INITIALD

> Bring your shrooms to my house and we can figure it out. Right @initald?



You spelt my name wrong, but ill let it slide because you are a good guy.

----------


## ExtraSlow

you are probably thinking of the wrong guy, maybe 
@old&slow
? I'm a jerk.

----------


## 89coupe

Beyond has so much money, spend spend spend. Where do you guys/girls store everything?

----------


## benyl

In their front attached garage of course. Then they park their $100K vehicle on the driveway. lol

----------


## vengie

I usually store most of it at my Wife's boyfriend's house.

----------


## 89coupe

> In their front attached garage of course. Then they park their $100K vehicle on the driveway. lol



People who park their cars on their driveways when they have a garage is so fucking weird

- - - Updated - - -




> I usually store most of it at my Wife's boyfriend's house.



Where does your girlfriend store her stuff?

----------


## JfuckinC

some of us have more cars in the garage and other garages... no room for my poor old truck.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I don't think there's been much in the last few threads that need much storage space. That's the scotch thread you are thinking of.

----------


## killramos

The girlfriend stores her stuff at her places. Don’t be ridiculous.

----------


## msommers

I call it a carhole

----------


## kenny

> yes, but get the stand. the bottom still gets fucking hot.
> 
> Also, get the heat deflector. I haven't ponied up yet, but I can tell you that you need to pretty close to the fire. I have the bonfire and it eats wood like candy. I think the consumption rate on the Yukon is double that of the bonfire. Prepare to pay for no smoke.
> 
> I brought out the Bonfire for Halloween. threw in some color packs and the kids coming by enjoyed it.
> 
> Attachment 110445



I'm still waiting for a bigger sale on the heat deflector, I'm too cheap to pay what they're asking for something so simple. Need a 50% off sale.

----------


## Ekliptix

2023 Summit Freeride 155, Turbo 850. 180hp at every elevation. Braaap. Worth 3x my daily driver, so...priorities. 
My 2022 Turbo Expert 165 is for sale beside it, if y'all know anyone in the market.

----------


## suntan

> yes, but get the stand. the bottom still gets fucking hot.
> 
> Also, get the heat deflector. I haven't ponied up yet, but I can tell you that you need to pretty close to the fire.



I dunno, I used a regular fire pit this past season and it really wasn't better for heat spread.

Oh yeah, try out birch if you're not using it already.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

That sled is awesome. I hate it when people say brap.

----------


## benyl

> I'm still waiting for a bigger sale on the heat deflector, I'm too cheap to pay what they're asking for something so simple. Need a 50% off sale.



Yup, me too. 20% isn't enough to motivate the cheap bastard in me. "Your cold in front of the fire? Get closer!"

----------


## jwslam

> People who park their cars on their driveways when they have a garage is so fucking weird
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Where does your girlfriend store her stuff?



But where do you store your girlfriends?

----------


## suntan

In the freezer, duh.

----------


## arcticcat522

> 



I think you will like the 155 much better. Sick sled!!

----------


## Swank

> But where do you store your girlfriends?



In the holehole.

----------


## schurchill39

> In the freezer, duh.



_you've given out too much rep in the last 24 hours..._

----------


## Ekliptix

> That sled is awesome. I hate it when people say brap.



It's hard for my sled buds and I not to.

- - - Updated - - -




> I think you will like the 155 much better. Sick sled!!



I think so. The power on these turbos is absolutely insane, and the 2023 has ~15hp more then my 2022. The 155 track will just let me play a little friskier, do some 'tricks' haha.

----------


## GT.....O?

> 2023 Summit Freeride 155, Turbo 850. 180hp at every elevation. Braaap. Worth 3x my daily driver, so...priorities. 
> *My 2022 Turbo Expert 165 is for sale beside it*, if y'all know anyone in the market.



PM'd

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> It's hard for my sled buds and I not to.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> I think so. The power on these turbos is absolutely insane, and the 2023 has ~15hp more then my 2022. The 155 track will just let me play a little friskier, do some 'tricks' haha.



Oh I know, I have hardcore mountain sled buds haha I give em a hard time because I have nothing better to do. That new sled is fucking wild, I hope you love it.  :thumbs up:

----------


## Buster

> I really like those sneakers. 
> @Buster
>  are the Goral Mellor shoes actually comfortable? Golden goose shoes are not comfortable at all.



Shoes arrived. As expected, the build quality on these is insane. They are very comfy (at least to my foot). Unlike a lot of minimalist sneakers, they aren't super narrow in the toe box, but still don't look bulky. I hate narrow shows in the toe box because scrunched toes are bad for you.

But the shoes themselves in terms of construction are really next level. I mean, who does blake stitching on a sneaker?

----------


## Swank

Unscented shoes? You're welcome to my empties if it will help.

----------


## vengie

Wanted to show you all a picture of my hand pointing at my floor. 

In all seriousness for my hockey people, trying out one of the "pro blackout" sticks from the Hockey Stick Man. We shall see how it is!

----------


## jutes

Guy at work also mentioned buying one from that place, seems to like it. I'll stick (lol) with my CCM ribcor's until they break.

----------


## brucebanner

Had to buy a sidelite today. Wife woke up to the sound of ours cracking early this morning.

We were lucky that a local shop had one in stock that would work for us. Otherwise would've been a 2-6 week lead time apparently.


Edit: today is the day I learned what a "sidelite" was.

----------


## eblend

Don't mean to gloat, but bought this on Tuesday and was delivered today...everyone else is posting their expensive things, so I figured I might as well show off my wealth.



In seriousness, for anyone ordering bulk amount of wood, I recommend Double R Building Products. I priced this out at Home Depot and at Double R, and it came out >$200 in savings, even with delivery. It's only 200 boards (50 - 2x6x10, 50 - 2x4x8, 100 2x4x10) so not too bad. this is mostly all for my interior walls on the new place. Had to order some for building out a soffit so decided to just order it all now and get it over with. Should get most of my walls built, and can pickup a few extra pieces if I run out myself.

----------


## Buster

> Don't mean to gloat, but bought this on Tuesday and was delivered today...everyone else is posting their expensive things, so I figured I might as well show off my wealth.
> 
> 
> 
> In seriousness, for anyone ordering bulk amount of wood, I recommend Double R Building Products. I priced this out at Home Depot and at Double R, and it came out >$200 in savings, even with delivery. It's only 200 boards (50 - 2x6x10, 50 - 2x4x8, 100 2x4x10) so not too bad. this is mostly all for my interior walls on the new place. Had to order some for building out a soffit so decided to just order it all now and get it over with. Should get most of my walls built, and can pickup a few extra pieces if I run out myself.



I got a semi

----------


## ercchry

You were cross shopping HD?? My god, I couldn’t imagine how wavy your walls would have been, I swear only 1 in every 4 boards are straight there  :ROFL!:

----------


## eblend

> You were cross shopping HD?? My god, I couldn’t imagine how wavy your walls would have been, I swear only 1 in every 4 boards are straight there



I was only looking at there due to easy access to pricing for comparison purposes. Basically calculated the price there, and was recommended double R by a wholesaler, so went in there seeing if I can get it cheaper and delivered in bulk, and it was, so I paid for it right away and got it delivered today. Looks pretty decent quality. If I have to buy a few extra boards I will just grab them from Home Depot as it's a ton more convenient than driving around the city looking for a supplier that will sell as a cash sale...most of these places jack up prices so high for non-contractors, it's actually repulsive. So far had good luck with Double R and Western International Plastics (for plumbing pipes), and Monarch Siding (who do sell to cash customers still, despite the note on their window. 




> I got a semi



Don't touch my wood...that's gay.

----------


## jwslam

> I swear only 1 in every 4 boards are straight there



I say the same thing about this place.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Carrying calculator between work and home softens my wiener. 
No more.




And for the record, that's my finger in the reflection, not my cock.

----------


## birdman86

Because getting up to open the curtains is so 2022

» Click image for larger version

----------


## Nufy

> I was only looking at there due to easy access to pricing for comparison purposes. Basically calculated the price there, and was recommended double R by a wholesaler, so went in there seeing if I can get it cheaper and delivered in bulk, and it was, so I paid for it right away and got it delivered today. Looks pretty decent quality. If I have to buy a few extra boards I will just grab them from Home Depot as it's a ton more convenient than driving around the city looking for a supplier that will sell as a cash sale...most of these places jack up prices so high for non-contractors, it's actually repulsive. So far had good luck with Double R and Western International Plastics (for plumbing pipes), and Monarch Siding (who do sell to cash customers still, despite the note on their window. 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't touch my wood...that's gay.





Try Evans Tedham Building Products for bulk purchase as well.

Used them for a bunch of stuff when I did a reno last year.

Evans Tedham Building Products - Building materials supplier
9550 114 Ave SE
Calgary, AB T3S 0E5

evanstedham.ca


Close to your building site as well...

----------


## nismodrifter

New shoes for daily dad life activities. Have an older model (35 I think) which are reserved for indoor exercise/treadmill use and I absolutely love them.

----------


## Vagabond142

Half a decade since I last posted on Beyond... but as I needed to poke a PM out to someone through Beyond, might as well at least contribute to one thread... so my latest purchase is....

(with gift card from Xmas) Western Digital SN770 NVMe 4.0 2 TB SSD

----------


## eglove

Holy fuck it's Vagabond142

----------


## Nufy

Wife wakes me at 5:30 am...

There's no hot water !!!



One of these and we good again...

----------


## Kolbatron

Same here, been ages so I decided to dust off my account here and get back to it



Recent purchase Ryobi 18v drill for the wife to do project around the house, diy etc

----------


## killramos

Handing your wife a drill sounds like a great strategy to create a ton of new things for you to fix.

----------


## Kolbatron

> Handing your wife a drill sounds like a great strategy to create a ton of new things for you to fix.



True, true, but I’ll turn her loose in the garage first doing typical Instagram/Tiktok furniture diy and see how she goes, I’m sure I’ll just inherit the drill once she gets bored

----------


## nismodrifter

Levis 501 original jeans for dad work around the home (stone wash for maximum dad look). 

Copper sole socks. Thanks Beyond for the recommendation. Let's see how long they last after I put them into rotation. 

40 percent off the jeans, also used a $15 marks coupon, and got $6 cdn tire money back. Win.

----------


## mr2mike

450ft-lbs of breakaway torque. Thing is a beast for its size.

----------


## gwill

booked sandals in Jamaica, we leave in less then 2 weeks. Swim up suite with personal butlers.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Can't the butlers just stay on the pool deck?

----------


## 03ozwhip

> booked sandals in Jamaica, we leave in less then 2 weeks. Swim up suite with personal butlers.



Personal butler……in Jamaica…….ummmmm I don’t know how I wouldn’t feel weird about it lol

----------


## vengie

Jamaican alot of money on bootleg PS5's it seems!

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Personal butler……in Jamaica…….ummmmm I don’t know how I wouldn’t feel weird about it lol



Mexican butler way less racist.

----------


## gwill

> Personal butler……in Jamaica…….ummmmm I don’t know how I wouldn’t feel weird about it lol



Not much to be weird about.. their just there to make our trip memorable. I'll be sending over a list of liquors i want in the room(grey goose as an example), they'll have flowers or chocolates sitting In the room for when we check in if I want.

They'll reserve our pool chairs at 6 am, head to the private island and save us a spot, fulfill any dinner requests and even have breakfast in the room every morning at a certain time. If we want snacks in the room every night at 5 pm I just put in the request and it's there.

It seems the requests can be whatever the heck we want... it should be a good time.




> Jamaican alot of money on bootleg PS5's it seems!



hah I see what you did there

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Mexican butler way less racist.



Most definitely lol

----------


## spike98

> It seems the requests can be whatever the heck we want... it should be a good time.



You should progressively make the requests harder/less legal and see where they draw the line. Be memorable for sure.

----------


## killramos

Is this your first time at sandals?

Prepare to be disappointed if you expect all that from the butlers.

----------


## gwill

> Is this your first time at sandals?
> 
> Prepare to be disappointed if you expect all that from the butlers.



3rd trip with sandals but first time with butlers. I'll let ya know how it goes.

----------


## jutes

https://travel.gc.ca/destinations/jamaica

Maybe bring a Trudeau sized security entourage?

----------


## killramos

Jamaica is always dangerous

----------


## roopi

> https://travel.gc.ca/destinations/jamaica
> 
> Maybe bring a Trudeau sized security entourage?



Do people really look at government travel warnings and take them seriously?

----------


## Team_Mclaren

> Do people really look at government travel warnings and take them seriously?



Sometimes it matters if you have travel insurance.

----------


## Buster

I assume the resorts in Jamaica are good. The country as a whole is a tremendous shithole though.

- - - Updated - - -

and reggae is fucking abhorrent

----------


## ExtraSlow

> and reggae is fucking abhorrent



one love mistah.

----------


## SKR

> I assume the resorts in Jamaica are good. The country as a whole is a tremendous shithole though.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> and reggae is fucking abhorrent



Bustaclot

----------


## suntan

pass the dutchie on the left hand side.

----------


## jutes

> Do people really look at government travel warnings and take them seriously?



Best to double check with CBC too.

----------


## The_Penguin

> I assume the resorts in Jamaica are good. The country as a whole is a tremendous shithole though.



Yes, for the most part the resorts are safe. I've been in some shithole airports, but have never been so uncomfortable as Kingston. Scary shit.

----------


## gwill

woah bunch of old cranks around here.

Did jamaica a few years back. We were at the bars till 4 am almost every night. Hit up the strippers(super weird). By day 10 we didn't want to leave the resort anymore and threw in the towel.

The one bar was on a Pier that our fishing boat took off from at 630am. Wasn't fun getting back to the resort at 4 am to be back at the same spot a couple hours later. Puked my guts out on that boat the entire time.

Guess I'll see how much it's changed over the last few years.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

Booked honeymoon. 4 days in Orlando area, 1 day Ft Lauderdale, 9 day Caribbean cruise, 3 days in Key West.

----------


## andyg16

> booked sandals in Jamaica, we leave in less then 2 weeks. Swim up suite with personal butlers.



We did something similar in Antigua for our honeymoon, probably the most memorable vacation I've been on. The quality of service and the resort itself was top notch, I've heard similar feedback from various Sandals resorts.

----------


## gpomp

> Booked honeymoon. 4 days in Orlando area, 1 day Ft Lauderdale, 9 day Caribbean cruise, 3 days in Key West.



Key West is  :thumbs up:  :thumbs up:  :thumbs up:

----------


## rage2



----------


## Buster

dear god

----------


## killramos

I will never understand “shoe” people

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Attachment 110858
> 
> Attachment 110859



I am a shoe guy. But those are fucking retarded. Ummm no offense.  :Big Grin:

----------


## rage2

None taken. I’ve gotten more attention in these than any of my Jordan’s. It’s been either “fucking sweet” or “wtf is wrong with you” haha. No in between at all.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> None taken. I’ve gotten more attention in these than any of my Jordan’s. It’s been either “fucking sweet” or “wtf is wrong with you” haha. No in between at all.



Absolutely lol

----------


## Buster

those are some white collar shoes right there.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> those are some white collar shoes right there.



Any blue collar guy wearing those has huge balls. Good for you 
@rage2
 lol

----------


## rage2

The reason I got them is because my daily shoe are prestos. Fucking comfy as shit, but expensive at 180 bucks. I gets abused, and I wear out a pair yearly. My “90s neon” pair from last year finally falling apart after a tough winter, saw these on sale, and certainly different. 50% off can’t fucking complain haha. Tons of sizes still available if you have the balls lol. 

https://www.nike.com/ca/t/air-presto...VtM/DV3770-400

Still wish I stocked up back in the day when they had the fleece ones. My first pair wore out after they discontinued it and I’ve been sad ever since.

----------


## suntan

> Attachment 110858
> 
> Attachment 110859

----------


## Hallowed_point

> I am a shoe guy. But those are fucking retarded. Ummm no offense.



I think if you're gonna wear them it's clear you're the boss and dgaf 

Not my personal taste either, but they will get attention.

----------


## Tik-Tok

I'm just going to point out that this pair is also 50% off, and this pair is 40% off.

But you do you. No kink shaming here.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> I'm just going to point out that this pair is also 50% off, and this pair is 40% off.
> 
> But you do you. No kink shaming here.



He ain't bout the dad shoe

----------


## rage2

> I'm just going to point out that this pair is also 50% off, and this pair is 40% off.
> 
> But you do you. No kink shaming here.



Ya, but they’re boring.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I also enjoy hello kitty branded clothing. Mad respect.

----------


## chongkee_

> Ya, but theyre boring.



Might as well get the matching sweatpants and hoodie.

Thought about getting a pair yesterday but I couldn't get past the $10 shipping.

----------


## D'z Nutz

> None taken. I’ve gotten more attention in these than any of my Jordan’s. It’s been either “fucking sweet” or “wtf is wrong with you” haha. No in between at all.



I'm in the "fucking sweet" camp and at less than $100, I'm considering getting a pair.

----------


## schurchill39

> Attachment 110858
> 
> Attachment 110859



Why are asians so weird?!

----------


## Hallowed_point

I think the weird shoe thing isn't for white people.

Unless they are the god awful inglewood hipster blundstone & scarecrow hat/IPA growler swigging kinda white folks.

----------


## bjstare

> I think the weird shoe thing isn't for white people.
> 
> Unless they are the god awful inglewood hipster blundstone & scarecrow hat/IPA growler swigging kinda white folks.



Who do you hate more: blundstone hipsters, or people with children?

Just trying to keep up.

----------


## suntan

> I also enjoy hello kitty branded clothing. Mad respect.



What's your cup size?

----------


## Tik-Tok

> What's your cup size?
> 
> [ATTACH=CONFIG]bewbs[/ATTACH]



Hello Titty

----------


## killramos

> Who do you hate more: blundstone hipsters, or people with children?
> 
> Just trying to keep up.



The list is long but distinguished.

----------


## Hallowed_point

> Who do you hate more: blundstone hipsters, or people with children?
> 
> Just trying to keep up.



People who ask dumb questions.

----------


## taemo

ok I would like to get this, anyone know where I can find them? serious question


hopefully they release a gudetama version

----------


## rage2

That’s the original pink version. Never seen it on resale.

----------


## max_boost

> None taken. I’ve gotten more attention in these than any of my Jordan’s. It’s been either “fucking sweet” or “wtf is wrong with you” haha. No in between at all.



Well you know boss

Rich people are eccentric
Poor ppl are crazy

You eccentric mofo lol

----------


## Sentry

I'm not a shoe guy either and I think they're cooler than jordans lol

----------


## 03ozwhip

> I'm not a shoe guy either and I think they're cooler than jordans lol



That's why you're a car guy and not a shoe guy.

----------


## bjstare

> People who ask dumb questions.



Oh man, me too.

----------


## tirebob

> booked sandals in Jamaica, we leave in less then 2 weeks. Swim up suite with personal butlers.



Which one did you book? It was quite a few years back but we did the one in Negril and had a fantastic time!

----------


## rage2

One more for the trigger.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> hopefully they release a gudetama version



I'd buy gudetama nikes in a fucking heartbeat. 50/50 on keroppi.

----------


## rage2

> I'd buy gudetama nikes in a fucking heartbeat. 50/50 on keroppi.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Lazy egg lyfe

----------


## killramos

I have no idea what’s going on and I’m not sure I would be any happier if it did.

----------


## rage2

You have a kid. Give it a few more years. You’ll be right here with us.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I don't think my knew about that until I showed them. Don't think most white kids woukd ever see this stuff.

----------


## rage2

> I don't think my knew about that until I showed them. Don't think most white kids woukd ever see this stuff.



Depends on friends circle honestly. Just need 1 in the group tied to screens that knows this crap.

----------


## gwill

> Which one did you book? It was quite a few years back but we did the one in Negril and had a fantastic time!



It's been a few years for us as well since we've been at a sandals. We've done st lucia a couple of times.

We wanted to book the negril resort but it would have meant changing rooms at least twice as we wanted to be travelling asap... we booked the royal carrabean. It's the one with the over the water bungalows and a private island.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> I have no idea what’s going on and I’m not sure I would be any happier if it did.



I know nothing. Can confirm I'm white.

----------


## Mogg

> Not much to be weird about.. their just there to make our trip memorable. I'll be sending over a list of liquors i want in the room(grey goose as an example), they'll have flowers or chocolates sitting In the room for when we check in if I want.
> 
> They'll reserve our pool chairs at 6 am, head to the private island and save us a spot, fulfill any dinner requests and even have breakfast in the room every morning at a certain time. If we want snacks in the room every night at 5 pm I just put in the request and it's there.
> 
> It seems the requests can be whatever the heck we want... it should be a good time.
> 
> 
> 
> hah I see what you did there



Please follow up with how your butler service actually goes. I was super disappointed in out last "Butler" at Haven Riviera Cancun.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> One more for the trigger. 
> 
> Attachment 110866



I just ordered a pair. Thanks.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Same shoes, eh?

----------


## brucebanner

Did you lose a bet to one of your kids or something?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Strong dad flex wearing flashy shit out in public. Once your kids are teens that's basically kryptonite to them.

----------


## flipstah

> I just ordered a pair. Thanks.




It’s on sale. It’s hard to say no.

----------

